# "Official" 2018 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - A Spooktacular Celebration!



## monique5

*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2018 (MNSSHP)*

Welcome to the "Official" 2018 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Thread, where you will get THE most updated information for all of your Halloween needs! Most of this information is from last year's party. However, I will update the thread as new information is released.






Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions
​*What are the dates for the 2018 MNSSHP?*
*August *17, 24, 28 & 31
*September *3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28 & 30
*October *2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30 &31
*
CM Discounted Parties*
*August *17, 24, 28 & 31
*September* 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18

*Sold Out Dates: **8/17 *(8/17), *9/14* (9/14), *10/4 *(10/4), *10/30* (10/29) & *10/31 *(10/12)

*Official Guest List (2018): *https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...st-list-thread-read-post-1-for-rules.3671224/

*For those wanting to attend MNSSHP & MVMCP*
*MVMCP 2018 Dates*
_*November *8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 25, 27, 29 & 30_
_*December *2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20 & 21_​
*When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale? *
Disney released Official 2018 MNSSHP Dates early morning of 3/19/18. Disney Parks Blog announced MNSSHP & MVMCP Dates and that tickets were on sale. At the time of the post, tickets only available by calling 407.939.1872. *4/17/18 - Tickets now available online,* https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/. Pricing only available by calling when dates announced. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merry-christmas-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/

34 Parties for 2018. 32 Parties for 2017 (29 in 2016). ​
2017 Tickets went on sale on May 10th. Tickets went on sale prior to prices being released.
2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.​

*How much do tickets cost? *
Ticket prices vary depending on the date of the party.

*2018 Prices *_(Prices Do Not Include Tax)_
*
Advanced Purchase Pricing*
August 28 and September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23: $75 Adult / $70 Child (Ages 3-9)
August 17, 24 & 31 and September 7, 14, 21 & 25: $79 Adult / $74 Child
September 28 & 30 and October 2 & 4: $89 Adult / $84 Child
October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23 & 25: $99 Adult / $94 Child
October 5, 12, 19, 26, 28 & 30: $119 Adult / $114 Child
October 31: $125 Adult / $120 Child
*
Same Day Purchase Pricing*
August 28 and September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23: $85 Adult / $80 Child (Ages 3-9)
August 17, 24 & 31 and September 7, 14, 21 & 25: $89 Adult / $84 Child
September 28 & 30 and October 2 & 4: $99 Adult / $94 Child
October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23 & 25: $109 Adult / $104 Child
October 5, 12, 19, 26, 28 & 30: $119 Adult / $114 Child

*Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*
August 17, 24 & 31 and September 7, 14, 21 & 25: $74 Adult / $69 Child
August 28; September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18 & 23: $70 Adult / $65 Child
September 28 & 30 and October 2 & 4: $84 Adult / $79 Child
October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 21 & 23: $94 Adult / $89 Child
*
Military Ticket Prices* *_(Purchased in Advanced & Include Tax)_
August 17, 24, 28 & 31: $56.25 Adult / $51.10 Child
September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18: $56.25 Adult / $51.10 Child​
*Active and Retired U.S. Military, including members of the U.S. Coast Guard and participating members of the National Guard and Reserve. You can purchase additional tickets for up to five (5) family members and/or friends.
http://www.militarydisneytips.com/​
_Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?_
Direct From Walt Disney World
These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! They cannot be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.

From Shades of Green
You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green's Ticket Office. Call 407-824-1403 for details.​
All Tickets Are Subject To Availability. Tickets Can & Will Sell Out With Out Notice. 
Ticket Pre Order Information ADVANCEDTICKETS@SHADESOFGREEN.ORG​
*Where can I buy the tickets? When should I buy tickets?*

Tickets can be ordered by calling 407-W-DISNEY or purchase online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/. Once you purchase tickets, they will be linked to your _My Disney Experience account (MDE)_.
Definitely in advance of the party, especially if you plan to attend on Halloween night, or if there is a specific day you prefer to go. There were not many sold out parties in 2016 or 2017. More parties sold out in advance in 2015 than ever before. Of the 26 parties in 2014, 11 sold out in advance (guest list thread on the Disboards). The first party to sell out in 2016 was Halloween night (October 31) and that party sold out on September 16.

*What time does MNSSHP start? What time can I enter the park? *
MNSSHP officially starts at 7pm, _with park closing at 6pm for day guests this year_. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or trick-or-treating will begin until 7pm, with a few M&G exceptions.

*New in 2018 — Earlier Entry (DVC Members)*
In 2018, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit.
_https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/_
​*Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one?*

Yes, a wristband is included in the cost of admission. All ticket holders for this event will be required to wear a wristband. You may pick-up your wristband and map of the party at designated locations in the MK.
Once the party begins at 7pm, Cast Members begin looking for those who do not have wristbands to exit the park.
MNSSHP Ticket Holders have purchased tickets with "their money" for the party; if you do not have a ticket/wristband make your way to exit the gates by 7pm.
As discussed on another thread, there are different color wristbands, so NO Double Dipping to attend another party.
_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
*Locations *
 Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) 
Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland) ​
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 6 p.m., park closing time for day guests. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:00pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:00pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
*Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
_Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day._​*Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance

*FastPass+ FAQs*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to*SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.) ---_It has been determined it violates Disney's Terms of Service for MDE. _

FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread for 2017: https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/​*Do you have a map of the party? *
Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Map gives you an idea of special foods available, as well as show times for the major entertainment.







*What "tricks-or-treats" are offered?*
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the park, but the bags tend to be small. However, you can bring your own bag or purchase a souvenir bag in the park. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. There is no limit to how many times you can go back to the same location for more. _2018 Sponsors - Gogo Squeez, Werther's, Beanfields Bean Chips, Enjoy Life, Mars & Yumearth Organic Candy Company. 2018 Candy - _Dove Milk Chocolate, Malteasers, M&Ms Plain, M&Ms Caramel, M&Ms Peanut Butter, Milky Way Minis, Snickers fun size, Snickers Mini, Snickers Crisper, Three Musketeers Fun Size & Twix Minis; Gogo Squeeze Pouches, Lifesavers Gummies, Lifesavers Big Ring Gummies, Skittles Originals, Skittles Sour, Skittles Wild Berry, Starburst FaveReds & Starburst (Thanks @Best Aunt). 





*2018 Information:*
Get your fill of Halloween sweets and snacks as you gather up goodies from land to land. 

*Allergy-Friendly Experience *
Do you have a food allergy? If so, we have a special trick-or-treat experience for you!

While at Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, please see a Cast Member to pick up a teal-colored treat bag—the official color of food allergy awareness. These are available at any treat location and at the official Allergy-Friendly Centers located at Town Square Theater (near Tony's Town Square Restaurant on Main Street, U.S.A.) and Liberty Square Ticket Office (near The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square).

When you trick-or-treat with your teal bag, Cast Members will give you a teal token at any treat station. Later on, you can redeem your teal tokens at our Allergy-Friendly Centers to receive your special treats!





​
_*2017 Information:*_
More than 40 different kinds of brand-name candies, including Snickers, Milky Way, Butterfingers, M&Ms and KitKats, are included in three trick-or-treat candy mixes offered during the parties.
*Food Allergy Info:*
 Guests with food allergies can get a special trick-or-treat bag *(teal bag)* and coins that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness). These bags and coins can be picked up at Heritage House to be redeemed for allergy-friendly treats at various locations in the park.

 You will be able to view an allergy-friendly menu listing all the special treats available. According to their manufacturers the treats are free of the 8 major allergens – milk, eggs, peanuts, tree nuts, fish, shellfish, wheat, and soy, and are also made in a facility free of those allergens. Below is a list of all the allergy-friendly options:
 Smarties
 Gummy Worms
 Gummy Bears
 Jelly Beans
 Rice Milk Chocolate Bar
 Dark Chocolate Bar
 Vanilla Honey Graham Crunchy Cookies
 Double Chocolate Crunchy Cookies
_Non-Food Items: Halloween Friends Magnet Kit & Scarecrow Magnet Kit_
​http://www.chipandco.com/allergy-friendly-treats-mickeys-not-scary-halloween-party-279781/​*Where can I Trick-or-Treat" in the Magic Kingdom?*
*
2018 Locations 

Main Street, U.S.A.*
Market Street (Open Until 8pm) 
Town Square Theater (Allergy Friendly ONLY)

*Adventureland *
Jungle Cruise
Pirates of the Caribbean 

*Liberty Square* 
Columbia Harbour House 
Liberty Square Ticket Office (Allergy Friendly ONLY)

*Fantasyland *
Ariel's Grotto
Pinocchio Village Haus
Mickey's PhilharMagic 
Walt Disney World Railroad Station

*Frontierland*
Splash Mountain
Dock to Tom Sawyer Island
Country Bear Jamboree

*Tomorrowland*
Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress 
Monster's Inc. Laugh Floor
Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe Bay 

​*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*

_*2018 Characters *_

*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater 
Jack Skellington and Sally NOW at Town Square Theater _(Meeting ~4:30pm)_

*Adventureland*
Aladdin with Abu, Princess Jasmine, Jafar, Genie
Tarzan, Jane and Terk
Captain Jack Sparrow (Near Pirates of the Caribbean)
Moana _(Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room @ 5:45pm)_

*Liberty Square*
Jack Skellington and Sally _(Liberty Square Gazebo @5pm)_
The Gravediggers (Near Liberty Square Riverboat)

*Fonteirland*
Brer Fox and Brer Rabbit (Roaming Around)

*Fantasyland*
Belle and Gaston (Gaston's Tavern)
Alice & The Mad Hatter (Mad Tea Party)
Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts (Mad Tea Party)
Ariel & Prince Eric (Prince Eric's Market across from Ariel's Grotto)
Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet (The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh)
Cinderella & Princess Elena, Rapunzel & Tiana (Princess Fairytale Hall)
Anastasia and Drizella

*Storybook Circus*
The Seven Dwarfs _(Pete's Silly Sideshow @ 6:15pm)_
Donald, Daisy and Minnie Mouse (By Casey Jr. Splash 'N' Soak Station)
Pirate Goofy (Near Barnstormer Exit))
Cruella De Vil _(8/17/18 Report & Photo Shows by Mad Tea Cups)_

*Tomorrowland*
Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear 
Elvis Stitch _(Inside Stitch's Great Escape! @ 6:30pm)_​
*How long are the Character Meet & Greet lines?*
_It depends._ There are a few of the popular characters that will have lines that begin long before the party starts. If you want to see the 7 Dwarfs or Captain Jack Sparrow you will want to line up around 5:00pm. The other M&G wait times will range from 30-45 minutes. _FYI: Most M&G lines reported as being longer this year; Jack Skellington and Sally reported as meeting at 5pm (line up at 4pm) - 2016. M&G lines appear to be even longer this year, especially the new Moana M&G - 2017. _

_2017: Jack & Sally reported as meeting at 5pm, Moana @ 5:45pm and the 7D at 6:15pm._​
*Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*

Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, on MyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $69)._​

PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.​_https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/_
Email: disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com or Call *407-560-4300*​

*Magic Shots*
_The Headless Horseman (Main Entrance of Magic Kingdom), Haunted Mansion Animation (Town Square looking down Main Street), A Grim Grinning Ghost/Ghost Coach Driver (Hearse in front of Haunted Mansion), Pumpkin Patch (Town Square), Haunted Mansion Dancing Ghosts (Main Street, U.S.A.), Dancing Skeleton Specialty (Outside of Ariel’s Grotto in New Fantasyland, after dark), The Apple (Around the Park --- Next to Sleepy Hallow in Liberty Square & In front of Cinderella's Castle on Main Street, U.S.A.); with and without the cauldron, The Scary Pumpkin, Hitchhiking Ghosts (In Front of the Rocking Chairs Next to The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square), Jack-o'-lantern in Hands (In front of Cinderella's Castle on Main Street, U.S.A), MNSSHP Bulb Prop (Bypass), the Pumpkin Bulb Prop (Frontierland across from the Country Bear Jamboree) & MNSSHP handheld photo props themed to Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular, Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade & Happy HalloWishes Fireworks._






































https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alloween-party/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180022A

_Previously (2017), include the Headless Horseman (Main Entrance of Magic Kingdom), Haunted Mansion Animation (Town Square looking down Main Street), A Grim Grinning Ghost/Ghost Coach Driver (Hearse in front of Haunted Mansion), a Pumpkin Patch (Town Square), Haunted Mansion Dancing Ghosts (Main Street, U.S.A.), Dancing Skeleton Specialty (Outside of Ariel’s Grotto in New Fantasyland, after dark), the Apple (Around the Park), & the Scary Pumpkin._

_Previously (2016), the Spooks for a Ghoulish Delight (Main Street, U.S.A.), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (In Front of the Rocking Chairs Next to The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square)._ 
_Will they be available this year?_​
*Are the attractions open during MNSSHP?*
Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. Please note that typically the Jungle Cruise is closed for MNSSHP.

_List of Open Attractions _

*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom 
Town Square Theater

*Adventureland*
The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Pirates of the Caribbean*
Swiss Family Treehouse

*Frontierland*
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Splash Mountain

*Liberty Square*
Haunted Mansion

*Fantasyland*
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
“It’s a Small World”
Peter Pan’s Flight
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mad Tea Party*
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid 
Princess Fairytale Hall

*Storybook Circus*
Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer

*Tomorrowland*
Astro Orbiter
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Space Mountain*
Tomorrowland Speedway
Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover


_Please note: All attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice.
_
*2018 - New Spooky Experiences Coming to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Walt Disney World Resort*​_The Mad Tea Party will take you for a colorful ride as new lighting and effects give a new spin on the night. Depending on the color of your costume, you too could transform under the new dancing lights. How cool is that?_





_On Pirates of the Caribbean, new pirates invade the experience, interacting with sailing guests who will join the search for “Gunpowder Pete.” Arrrgh!_









_On Space Mountain, explorers will hurtle through deep space as a new soundtrack and special effects transform the adventure. Can Space Mountain seriously get any better? #favorite_

_Also new this year, Storybook Circus welcomes the Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam, a dance party featuring some of your favorite Disney Junior Characters, including Doc McStuffins!_​
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A
​*What are the times for Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade?*

Boo-To-You runs at 9:15pm and 11:15pm.
It has been discussed that the second parade is less crowded than the first. There are advantages and disadvantages to both depending on your party size/age and party plans. _Not sure about crowd levels for either parade with the time change of the first parade (2017 & 2018)._
FYI: The parade route begins in Frontierland, follows the waterway until it reaches Liberty Square, crosses the Liberty Square bridge, circles Central Plaza in front of Cinderella's Castle, then heads down Main Street, U.S.A., where it ends next to Harmony Barbershop.

*What time is Happy HalloWishes (Fireworks)?*

HalloWishes is at 10:15pm on party nights.

*Are there any Dining Options?*
Dining is available at select counter service and snack locations throughout the park, but is very limited once the party begins. It’s probably wise to eat your main evening meal prior to attending the party.
_
Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party: _
*Main Street U.S.A.*
Main Street Bakery
Plaza Ice Cream Parlor
Casey's Corner

*Adventureland*
Aloha Isla

*Frontierland*
Golden Oak Outpost
Pecos Bills Tall Tale Inn & Cafe

*Liberty Square*
Sleepy Hollow
Liberty Square Market _(until 11pm)_
Columbia Harbor House _(until 8pm)_

*Fantasyland*
The Friar's Nook _(until 8pm)_
Storybook Treats
Gastons Tavern_ (until 10pm)_

*Tomorrowland*
Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe
Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
The Lunching Pad​
_Halloween-themed specialty treats are available at the following locations:_
These treats will only be available within the Magic Kingdom during MNSSHP.
*Gaston’s Tavern - *Oogie Boogie Meringue
*Sleepy Hallow - *Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop & Zero Waffle Sundae (Starting October 1st)
*Main Street Bakery - *Pumpkin Cheesecake 
*Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe - *Worms and Dirt Dessert (Starting October 1st)
*Cider House (Golden Oak Outpost) - *Apple Cider, Warm Caramel-Stuffed Pretzel, & Cinnamon Donuts
*Liberty Square Market - *Madame Leota Dessert 
*Aloha Isle* - Hitchhiking Ghost Dessert 
*Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café -  *Muenster Smash Burger ​
_*Throughout the Park:*_ Popcorn (Various Popcorn Carts)
*Treats Offered All Day, Every Day (Available through October 31st)*
Main Street Bakery: No-So-Poison Apple Cupcake & Halloween Cinnamon Roll
Casey’s Corner: Minnie Witch Brownie
Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Café: Hades Nachos
Storybook Treats: Maleficent Dessert
Auntie Gravity’s Galactic Goodies: Candy Corn Ice Cream & Candy Corn Milkshake​
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/






Look for the purple Disney Dining Plan snack symbol on menus throughout Magic Kingdom for eligible snack items.
​

*Should I attend?*

Is MNSSHP worth it? IMO it is most definitely worth the price at least once. I thoroughly enjoyed MVMCP, so I expect to enjoy MNSSHP. We thoroughly enjoyed attending our 1st MNSSHP (2016), we attended 2 parties (10/30 & 10/31). It’s definitely worth it if your budget allows.
There’s plenty of special entertainment, special decorations and lighting, and lots of unique character meet and greets.
If you decide to attend MNSSHP, make sure to purchase your tickets in advance, and use any available discounts (i.e. DVC, AP, etc,).
Tickets are more expensive on the day of the party, and several nights each year sell out completely.
*Party Crowds*
MNSSHP is a special ticket event with a limited amount of tickets sold. It has been discussed that more tickets are being sold as of late. However, due to Party Entertainment, crowds tend to be more concentrated around the events, especially the parade and fireworks. Also, parties are typically busier the closer to Halloween and on Halloween night. If you can attend one in early to mid-September you will find it less crowded than one in late October. Day of the week tends to matter as well, with Monday through Thursday evenings being less busy than the weekend events.

*Find the Least Crowded HalloweenParty in 2018*
https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of
​*Transportation*
The Walt Disney World Transportation, including the boat launches, bus and monorail stations, all continue to run during and after Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. ​*Weather *
_Please note that the party will go on regardless of weather, so even if it's pouring down raining, it will take place. Please note 2016 & 2017 did have weather closers (See 2016 & 2017 Official MNSSHP Threads)._
_Tips for When it Rains During MNSSHP_​
Due to Florida weather, ensure that your costume/party attire is cool enough to wear in the heat and humidity and something that can easily be covered in a poncho.

Average high temperature: 84°F
Average low temperature: 66°F
Mean temperature: 75°F
Record high temperature: 95°F (1958)
Record low temperature: 38°F (2008)
Average Precipitation: 2.52 in.
http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/​
Hurricane Watch Thread: https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-watch-2018.3703825/ 


_*It's a Halloween Party! Do people dress up?*_
YES! Yes! and Yes! Dressing up may be the most fun part of MNSSHP for both children and adults. Adults and children could wear a fun Halloween shirt, or become part of the new disneybounding trend (wear regular clothes that invoke a specific character based on your style and budget.) ​

*The Pirates League & Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique*
Reservations for the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique (407-WDW-STYLE or 407-939-7895) and The Pirates League (407-WDW-CREW or 407-939-2739) should be made as far in advance as possible. These locations book up fast, especially on Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party nights!


*Costume Guidelines for 2018 MNSSHP*
*COSTUMES YOU CAN – AND CAN’T – WEAR* ​
*General*

Disney reserves the right to deny admission to or remove any person wearing attire that is considered inappropriate or attire that could detract from the experience of other Guests.
All Guests may dress as their favorite character, but may not pose for pictures or sign autographs for other Guests.
Costumes must be family-friendly and may not be obstructive, offensive, objectionable or violent.
Costumes may not contain any weapons that resemble or could easily be mistaken for an actual weapon.
Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest.
Guests who do not adhere to these guidelines may be refused entry into, and/or removed from, unless his or her costume can be modified to meet the above standards.
* For Guests ages 13 and under*

Costumes and some masks may be worn, as long as the mask does not cover the entire face and eyes are visible.
*For Guests ages 14 and older*

Layered costumes or costume props that surround the entire body are strongly discouraged and may be subject to additional security screening.
Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)
Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
Themed T-shirts, blouses, sweatshirts, and hats are acceptable.
Acceptable accessories include: transparent wings, plastic light sabers, toy swords, and tutus. Headwear may be worn as long as it does not cover the face.
Masks of any kind may not be worn.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/parks/dress/​
*MNSSHP Dining FAQ*​
*Can I make ADRs in the Magic Kingdom WITHOUT a party ticket?*
*Yes, *you can make your reservations up until 6pm. Please note *you will be asked to leave the property as soon as your dining experience is complete*. If you have not purchased a MNSSHP ticket, you can purchase a same day ticket *IF* the party has not sold out.

_At Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, 3 of the most popular table-service restaurants in Magic Kingdom park will be open._
*Be Our Guest
Cinderella's Royal Table
The Crystal Palace*

_*Dining reservations are available from 6:00 PM to 9:30 PM.*_​
Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book dinner or dessert party reservations. No exceptions will be made.
Valid tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party are required to make reservations and are not included in the price of dining or dessert party packages.
Advance reservations are strongly recommended and can be made up to 180 days prior to arrival.
Reservations will not be available through each restaurant’s dining page for the duration of the event.
Restaurant menus will remain the same during the event.
Crystal Palace Character Dining will remain the same—Character appearances are subject to change or cancellation without notice.
Disney Dining Plans will be accepted at all 3 participating restaurants.
Call (407) 939-3463 to purchase party tickets and make dining/dessert party reservations or book online @ https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/.

*Should I eat in a Disney Restaurant while the party is going on? Will I miss something?*

This is subjective, and you will see conflicting opinions posted on various threads. Remember - you can enter the park at 4pm if you have purchased a MNSSHP ticket. If you want to you can make an ADR starting from 4pm and on. Most agree that you should eat either before, or during the 4-7pm time periods so you *DO NOT waste time/miss the Halloween Festivities*.
If you choose to make a ADR during during MNSSHP, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/.

*Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert Party?*
*Yes, there is a dessert party!*​
*Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrance *
The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $84 for adults or $50 for children (ages 3 to 9) plus tax. A separate Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party ticket is also required and is not included in the price of the package. Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium package or book online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/.​
You’ll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade from a reserved location along Main Street, U.S.A. _(Removed June 18th)_. Then, drift over to the Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant to indulge in a bewitching buffet of swoon-worthy sweets and sips—including chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Sparkling cider, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.​
Guests can check-in at Tomorrowland Terrance an hour and a half before the fireworks.​
All Guests will receive identification credentials upon check-in and must present for entry to the dessert party.​
_Important Details_​
Valid admission ticket for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is required and not included in the price of this package.

Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.

In the event of inclement weather, the fireworks may be delayed or canceled. However, the dessert party will occur regardless of weather conditions.​

*Returning for 2018 - Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing*​
*Location: *Dessert party held at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant at Magic Kingdom park, with fireworks viewing in the Plaza Garden.
*Dates: *Select nights August 17 through October 31, 2018
*Dessert Party Time: *
*Fireworks Show Time: *
*Price: *$69 plus tax for Guests ages 10 and older; $41 plus tax for Guests ages 3 to 9​
*How to Book: *Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium dessert party package or online @ 
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/.

Note: Valid theme park admission and Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required and are not included in package cost.​
_Per posts (Phones Calls & Emails from Disney Employees), Disney will honor Special Parade Viewing (reserved location) for those that booked the Happy HallowWishes Dessert Party at the time it was stated on their official website. _​

*Haunted Mansion*
Madame Carlotta _*typically*_ sits on the lawn of the Haunted Mansion entertaining guests in line.






_*MNSSHP Entertainment*_​*Trick-or-Treat Fun*
Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the party. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map. 





*Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
See the Headless Horseman! 
_Headless Horseman Times: _9:05pm & 11:05pm; These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland, 10 minutes before the parade start time. _The Headless Horseman will not ride if it rains or if it's too slippery. _
Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) Pre-Show: _Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps from Zootopia are joined by a group of dancers for a pre-parade party patrol._
_Zootopia Party Patrol Times: _9:00pm & 11:00pm (ONLY on Main St., U.S.A.)
_Times: _9:15 pm and 11:15pm





*Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
The Haunted Mansion's Ghost Host welcomes guests to the show where the Disney Villains fill the sky with fireworks and remixes of their theme songs. A party in the sky! 
_Time: _10:15pm





*Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular *(Castle Stage)
The Sanderson Sisters from Disney's film _Hocus Pocus,_ return to the mortal world each Halloween season for 1 night. The sisters take over the Magic Kingdom to throw an evil Halloween Party. The show feature dancers, projections and other special effects. _2018 - Marks the 25th Anniversary of Walt Disney Pictures "Hocus Pocus."_
_Times: _8:30pm, 10:45pm & 12:00am (August & September)
7:40pm, 8:35pm, 10:45pm & 12:00am (October)





*Cadaver Dans Barbershop Quartet*
Venture into Frontierland and you just might encounter the ghostly group known as the Cadaver Dans. They really like "axing" Guests questions… and answering with puns as part of their "dead pan" humor! So gather ‘round for the haunting melodies and razor-sharp wit of this barbarous-shop quartet.
_Times: _7:00pm, 7:45pm, 8:30pm, 9:50pm & 10:30pm





*Dance Parties*
*Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball* - Tomorrowland's Rockettower Plaza 
Dare to scare this Halloween as you kick up your feet with Mike, Sulley and other favorite friends from Monstropolis. Featuring the stars from the Disney·Pixar films _Monsters, Inc. _and _Monsters University._
_Time: _7:00pm-12:00am

*Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam -* Storybook Circus_ (New for 2018)_
A dance party featuring some of your favorite Disney Junior Characters, including Doc McStuffins! 
Join Doc McStuffins, Vampirina (Starting September 9th, _Seen @ 9/7/18 Party_), Timon and Mickey for a high-energy musical celebration.
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/disney-junior-dance-party/





*Frontierland Costume Promenade *_(New for 2018)_
The Frontierland Costume Promenade makes its debut in 2018! Prospector Cactus-Flower Cate will round up young guests and encourage them to show off their costumes in a quest for candy.

*Character Meet & Greets *_(See Above)_


*Exclusive Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card *
*2018*





_The journey begins at the *Firehouse on Main Street, U.S.A.*, where you can pick up everything you need to play. This special event card will be distributed separately (and in addition to) the regular Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom card packs you’re given at this location. *Guests must register to play with their party ticket and event wristband in order to get one.*
*Time: 4:00pm - Midnight*_

*Exclusive **Merchandise*
Disney always has exclusive MNSSHP merchandise available to purchase during their parties. It has been mentioned that the easiest place to find items is The Emporium. Items include limited-edition MNSSHP trading pins, event t-shirts, a special edition MagicBand, and other collectibles. ​
*Party-exclusive merchandise is available at the following locations:*
*Big Top Souvenirs, *Storybook Circus area of New Fantasyland
*Emporium, *Main Street, U.S.A.
*Frontier Trading Post, *Frontierland (Trading Pins)
*Curtain Call Collectibles,* Costume Pieces

A new version of this popular bucket, Oogie Boogie Premium Popcorn Bucket ($17.99), will be available exclusively at MNSSHP.




_All Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween Premium and Base Popcorn Buckets are refillable during your length of stay for $1.75 per refill._


*Mickey’s Spooktacular Celebration*
In-Room Celebrations help create magical memories and place you directly into your own Disney story. Experience an over-the-top, personalized, Not-So-Scary Halloween Party welcome—prepared by Mickey Mouse himself!
_*Disney Floral & Gifts - Halloween*_
http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do​


----------



## monique5

*Halloween Happenings *
​*Return To Sleepy Hollow @ Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground*
The event will include a group viewing of the 1949 classic animated Disney film, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow _inside the resort’s historic Tri-Circle-D Ranch stables. During event nights, you’ll be able to see galloping ghosts and experience an up close and personal encounter with the Headless Horseman. You’ll be given the opportunity to have a PhotoPass photo with the Headless Horseman and his horse (Not a backdrop, but a real character and real horse). You’ll also receive a collector’s pin and a viewing of the original 1949 Disney animated classic film “The Legend of Sleepy Hollow.” 
_New this year, a dessert party at 9:00pm after the movie if you’re viewing the 8 p.m. show or prior to the movie if you’re viewing the later show._​

*Dates: *September 28-30, October 3-7 and October 10-14, 17-21 & 24-31​
*Times: *8:00pm & 10:00pm; 9:00pm Dessert Party

*Location: *Tri-Circle D Ranch at Fort Wilderness Resort (location check-in for movie & meet and greet) & Blacksmith Shop (location of dessert party). You will be allowed to park at Fort Wilderness with this reservation.

*Tickets: *Reservations are open now. Reservations can be booked 180 days in advance for non-resort guests and 180+10 days in advance for resort guests. This experience can be reserved by calling 407-WDW-TOUR.​_
*General Admission**: *$22 (_Access to watch 37 minute movie & guests 3 years or older will receive the limited edition pin.)

_*Premium Seating:*_ _$38_ (Excludes Dessert Party; Reserved seating 6-10 rows; Limited edition pin & Sleepy Halloween treats bag and logo cup.)

_*Ultimate (Dessert Party):* $60 _(Access to the Van Tassel dessert party; Reserved seating first five rows for the movie; Limited edition pin & Sleepy Halloween treats bag and logo cup.)​
Prepay at time of booking. Space is extremely limited for this offering. No discounts available. 2D Cancellation Policy.​
Review from 2017: https://dixiedelightsonline.com/2017/10/return-to-sleepy-hollow-at-disneys-fort-wilderness.html​
* Minnie's Halloween Dine @ Hollywood & Vine (HS)*
*Dates: *September 3, 2018 – November 8, 2018 
Visit Minnie’s favorite happy haunt for a spooktacular Halloween feast that’s frightfully delightful.



*Miscellaneous Halloween Information*
​*Novelty Guide to Halloween 2018 at Walt Disney World*
First up is the Happy Halloween 2018 Base Popcorn Bucket –this year’s design features Mickey and Minnie all decked out in their Halloween best as well as Chip and Dale as adorable little bats! A similar design is featured on the Happy Halloween 2018 Base Travel Mug. The base popcorn bucket can be found at various popcorn locations Magic Kingdom Park, Disney’s Animal Kingdom, Epcot, and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort. The base travel mug at Walt Disney World Resort will be available as a refillable mug (only refillable for the duration of your stay) available at all resort hotels across property.

Double, double toil and trouble – get ready to cast some spells, brew a potion, and make that delicious popcorn disappear with the new Cauldron Premium Popcorn Bucket. Starting mid-September, this light-up bucket will be available at all four parks and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort! And it even features a Hidden Mickey … but you’ll have to find that one on your own!





The Poison Apple Glow Cube is also back again this year in three different colors! You’ll find this spooky light-up cube floating in specialty drinks on both coasts. At Walt Disney World Resort, get the Green Poison Apple Glow Cube at AbracadaBar at Disney’s BoardWalk or Jock Lindsey’s Hangar Bar at Disney Springs. 





If the cube just isn’t enough, though, you can get the Green Poison Apple Stein! You’ll find it throughout various outdoor vending locations throughout Disney’s Animal Kingdom at Walt Disney World Resort.





The Headless Horseman Straw Clip returns this year as well. You’ll find him galloping around at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort!





Get ready to burn rubber with the Tire Pumpkin Straw – the ultimate “Haul-o-ween” novelty. What’s more – they’ve driven on over to Walt Disney World Resort too! Find them at various quick-service locations throughout Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios, and Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park.





Remember – these amazingly spooktacular Halloween novelties are quite popular and are only available while supplies last! These novelty items will be available at various times throughout September and October at Walt Disney World Resort. Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort begins August 17.

_All Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween Premium and Base Popcorn Buckets are refillable during your length of stay for $1.75 per refill. Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween Travel Mugs are refillable during your length of stay._

_All of the novelty items listed above are only available for a limited time while supplies last. Prices are subject to change without notice._​
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/​
*Halloween 2018 Merchandise Has Arrived at Walt Disney World*
Brand new 2018 Halloween merchandise has been spotted at Walt Disney World! Take a look at the ghoulish assortment below. We expect more to be added to this line in the coming weeks as Mickey’s- Not-So-Scary Halloween Party begins and we move closer to Fall.




Hot Cocoa Cauldron – $11.99





Pumpkin Spice Pretzels – $8.49





Character Plush – $19.99/each

Full Details: https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-halloween-2018-merchandise-has-arrived-at-walt-disney-world/

​





https://disneyfashionista.com/frightfully-cute-halloween-merchandise/

 _*Halloween Trading Pins*_
_*



*_
_*



*_
Full Details: https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-di...new-backer-cards-and-disney-pin-trading-logo/​
* Haunted Mansion Talking Doombuggy Toy and Even More New Ghostly Goods Released at Disney Parks





*
https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-vi...e-new-ghostly-goods-released-at-disney-parks/
​* HalloWishes Viewing Locations*
*



*

* Find the Least Crowded Halloween Party in 2018*
https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## monique5

*Previous MNSSHP Info*​*2017 Official MNSSHP Thread:*​https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/

*2017 MNSSHP Dates*
*August 2017 Dates*
_August 25 & 29_

*September 2017 Dates*
_September 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 & 29_

*October 2017 Dates*
_October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 & 31_

*November 2017 Dates*
_November 1 _

*CM Discounted Parties* 
_August 25 & 29 _
_September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 _

*Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)

*2017 Prices*
*General Purchase Pricing*
August 25 & 29 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
September 19 & 26 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax 
September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax 
October 1 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax
October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24 & 26 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax
October 6, 13, 20, 27 & 29 - Adult: $99 + tax, Child: $94 + tax
October 31 - Adult: $115 + tax, Child: $110 + tax
November 1 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax

*Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*
August 25 & 29 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
September 19 & 26 - Adult: $73 + tax, Child: $68 + tax
September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
October 1 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17 & 19 - Adult: $89 + tax, Child: $84 + tax

*Military Ticket Prices* *
August 25 & 29 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75
September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75


*2016 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
_Post #2 - Miscellaneous Halloween Information: Includes MNSSHP Details Dating Back to 2009_

*2016 MNSSHP Dates
September 2016 Dates*
_September_ 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29 & 30

*October 2016 Dates*
_October_ 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31

*Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16)

*2016 Prices (Prices Include Tax)*

*Advance Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $76.68, Child $71.36
September 29 & 30 - $84.14/$78.81
October 2 & 6 - $91.59/$86.27
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25 & 27 - $96.92/$91.59

*Same Day Purchase Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $84.14, Child $78.81
September 23 - $90.53/$85.20
September 29 & 30 - $93.72/$88.40
October 2 & 6 - $101.18/$95.85
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 - $101.18/$95.85
October 7, 14, 21, 28 & 30 - $101.18/$95.85
October 31 - $111.83/$106.50

*Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88

*Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40

*CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25

*Military Ticket Prices* *
September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax


*2015 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2015-mnsshp-thread.3383728/

*2015 MNSSHP Dates*
*September *15, 18, 20, 22, 25 & 27
*October *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29 & 31
*November *1

*2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015

*2015 Prices
Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1*
_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $68/$63
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $74/$69
_DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $63 + tax, Child: $58 + tax
_Military Ticket Prices _(adults/children): $47.60/$41.10

*Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1*

_Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $74/$69
_Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $79/$74
*Dates: Oct. 31 Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/$82*​


----------



## monique5

*2018 MNSSHP Exclusive Merchandise








*














https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...or-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2018/​*

2018 MNSSHP Trading Pins




*


----------



## monique5

Hold


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP Guest Plans*​
*Guest (Prince Charming Dev) Touring Plan by Video on **August** 24th *
*



Thanks @paopiru!


My family had a really successful first MNSSHP ever!  We met every character we wanted and saw the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus which were big priorities for us.  Here's how our itinerary went:*
Arrived at 3:45 for 4pm opening.  Got Sorcerer card right away.
4:50 - lined up for 7 Dwarfs and took turns getting food, checking out merchandise in Big Top, etc.
7:10 - met Dwarfs
7:15 - got in line for Tweedles - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:05 as rain started really coming down and we were moved to overhang of Tea Cups
8:10 - got in line for Lotso - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:45
8:50 - rain stopped as we found a spot for the parade across from Country Bears - parade 9:15 (no Headless Horseman)
9:30 - met Gravediggers
9:45 - met Br'er Rabbit and Br'er Bear
9:55 - found spot for fireworks by Casey's - fireworks 10:00
10:25 - magic shot by Adventureland bridge
10:30 -10:40 - lined up and met Jane and Terk
10:45 - 11:05 - lined up and met Aladdin and Abu
11:10 - 11:35 - trick or treating - saw Headless Horseman! - rode carousel
11:40 - 11:55 - rode Pirates
12:00 - watched Hocus Pocus show
Thanks @andrniki! 


We attended the 8/31 party & it was the highlight of our trip!  We slept in & swam a bit in the morning as we’re not aft/evening park goers in August - too hot & we get cranky - so I wanted to conserve energy.

Here’s a breakdown of our night if it helps anyone plan.  We decided to focus on characters since it was the end of our trip & we’d ridden everything already.  I think the key is to decide beforehand what’s important to you & organize a “plan of attack.”

1:45 Arrived (APs/DVC)

2:25 Lunch at BoG
*the crossover crowds are the worst.  It’s the hottest part of the day & the park is *packed* with party attendees incoming & day guests so we looked for A/C & quiet things to do*

3:15-4:40 Speedway, Philharmagic & Dumbo play area, party band pickup at Philharmagic

4:45-6:30 7D m&g (my boys stayed in the Dumbo tent) & DD & I took turns checking on them every 15 minutes as I was solo with the kids

6:40-7:30 Pooh & friends m&g
* we hit treat lines as we moved between m&gs

7:40-8:10 Lotso m&g

8:15-8:35 Stitch m&g

8:40-9:40 parade

9:45-10:15 online ordered & ate at Ray’s

10:20-10:40 Minnie m&g

10:40-10:50 Donald & Daisy m&g

10:50-11:00 Goofy m&g / barnstormer

11:15-11:30 Mickey m&g

11:40 hopped a boat back to BRV

We would definitely do a party again!  We were super happy it didn’t rain as we would have had a different experience, but not even Disney can control the weather.
Thanks! @Madame!

*OhioStateBuckeye*
So I went to the party last night, Tuesday Oct 2. Overall it seemed like there were lots of people. Here is what we got done.

In line at the tapstyles around 15 til. We were let in just a few minutes early, none of that nice 15 minutes early stuff for that day, even though the lines stretched all the way back to the fences.

This was our only MK day, so we had some attractions we wanted to get done before they shut down at 6.

We got our Orange Bird sorcerer cards at the fire station, then went back thru the bypass. Wasn't interested in any of the magic shots so got our bags with starter candy and met up with a friend to do a quick photopass picture in front of the castle.

Did Carousel of Progress.

Did Philharmagic.

Did Country Bears, second to last show at 5:30 pm.

Had a fastpass for POTC that ended at 6 pm, used that and walked on.

We did have a FP for Pooh, Pooh went down and it turned into an anything FP but didn't include 7DMT or Peter Pan. I had wanted to do Peter Pan so was sad that FP didn't include that, we never did get to go on it. Was the only ride I wanted to get done but we didn't.

Stitch: In line at 6:07. Everyone was queued up outside, shortly after we arrived they moved the line inside the building. He started at 6:28, we met him at 6:52.

We checked Lotso's line, it looked pretty long.

Queen and Tweedles: decided to get in their line even though it stretched all along the little brick wall. In line at 6:58, met them at 7:48. They took one short break while we were in line but they were right back out immediately. We probably would have met them 20 minutes sooner, not kidding, but autograph books are just killers for character lines. 3 little kids who all have autograph books and three characters each need to sign...it just takes forever. I swear it triples the wait time and I think you get a better interaction if you don't have them.

We did have a decent time in line watching interesting costumes go by. Switched off for some trick or treating and the lines were just tremendously long. Trick or treating in the first few hours of the party really isn't worth it.

Our plan was just to continue our circuit of the park and head up in Frontierland for the first parade.

Belle and Gaston: in line at 7:53, they were gone on break at that point. Met them at 8:22. They're always a great interaction.

We stopped for a non magic shot in front of Be Our Guest.

Waited in a five minute wait for the floating head hatbox magic shot by HM.

Lucked out into probably the last front row parade spot in frontierland in front of the shooting gallery at 8:43.

Switched off saving the spot to go trick or treating at the Country Bears spot.

Costume promenade happened around 9, Brer Bear and Rabbit led some kids up and down the road.

Headless Horseman rode at 9:10.

Parade at 9:15, great as usual.

While the last float was passing we ducked into the Frontierland store, then came out at the Adventureland bypass road and straight into Tiki Room for Moana.

Moana: in line at 9:34, done at 9:56.

Continued towards the hub for fireworks at 10:15.

Jafar was out on break but got in line anyway at 10:02, he came out a few minutes later, we were done at 10:06.

Tarzan characters probably had about 15 groups in line but we would have missed the fireworks so we didn't wait.

We got to the grassy area in front of Casey's with about 8 minutes to spare. Did the quick photopass with the giant pumpkin that had no wait. Sat down in the grass right to the side of the photopass shot and had a front row spot. The area was kind of full but everyone sat and we had an excellent view of the fireworks having got there 5 minutes before they started.

My plan was to continue in a circle around the park and end up at Storybook at 11.

We did some trick or treating on the way, the lines were much more manageable.

Lotso's line still looked really long.

Rode TTA as a walk on.

Space said it only had a 15 minute wait but the line was out the door. We felt we had got the general idea by going thru on TTA so we didn't worry about it.

Walked onto tea cups, the ride was fun with the lights and music.

This was at 11, it looked like the line for the Queen and Tweedles might have already been cut.

Went to Storybook.

Goofy in line at 11:03, done at 11:12. Would have been sooner but the photopass had an equipment malfunction and had to wait for someone to bring her something.

Seven Dwarves in line at 11:13, they switched out but were back in just a few minutes. Done at 11:34. These guys were a much better interaction then I had remembered. Maybe because they were inside with air conditioning.

Walked by the Vampirina dance party.

Did trick or treating at the train station.

The line for the ducks was still open and we could have met them, but we made a tough choice and decided that we needed to ride HM.

Did several photopasses along the way with no waits.

Ariel and Eric had one group ahead of us so we stopped.

Belle and Gaston's line was still open and there were only about 5 groups but we'd already met them.

Did several trick or treats along the way including the always fun Philharmagic stop which plays Legend of Sleepy Hollow on the screen.

Did the HM lantern magic shot with no wait.

Could have done the buggy HM shot with no wait, park was open for about 7 more minutes but we were tired and already going thru the queue for the ride.

Was in the stretching room with only about 10 other people, when we came out it was 12:03.

Saw the end of the midnight Hocus Pocus show.

Found a photopass on Main Street with three groups ahead of us, did the poison apple shot.

Found an empty photopass photographer for the headless horseman shot right before the exit.

So that was pretty much it. Almost one of those dream like parties where there are lots of people but you keep lucking (or is it just party knowledge skills?) into shorter waits and good parade spots and fireworks spots.

We got around two bags each of candy, haven't really dug into it yet.

We are staying at Universal at Cabana Bay so we were took a resort monorail (got onto the next one that came) and called a Lyft from the Poly.

Feet are a bit shot since I was dressed as Gamorra and wearing combat type boots. Overall had a very good time. It was pretty hot when we arrived, but we were in and out of air conditioned shows so that helped a lot. The sun was just about down when we got out of Stitch's line at 6.

The only things on my list that I really wanted to do that we missed were Peter Pan, the gravediggers (we were just never over in Frontierland when they were meeting, but I did get stared down by one as he passed so that counts), and I forgot to get my Headless Horseman straw clip souvenir 

Anyone have any questions?  Gonna get myself out of bed and head over to Volcano Bay. Time for some fearless river!
Thanks! @OhioStateBuckeye 

DisneyPolaroids...We (friend and I) went to the Tuesday, Oct. 9th party. We spent our time meeting characters and going to see the fireworks, parade, and midnight Hocus Pocus show. We weren't worried about rides because we had spent a couple days in the MK already. We also did no trick or treating. All together, we saw 12 groups of characters! Here is my itinerary from memory (character times are based off photo pass photos).

3ish: We were already in the park and went to the Liberty Square gazebo to line up for Jack and Sally. A cast member told us they are now meeting in Town Hall. We got there around 3:15ish and got our magic bands scanned to line up in line. The line is inside and nearby Tinkerbell's line. There were about 4 groups ahead of us. We got our party bands while waiting in line at 4pm.
4:35: J&S came out. Picture taken at 4:42 PM
5: Friend got in line for Elvis Stitch since this was a high priority for us. We were first in line and I don't think another person joined the line until like 5:30ish. Meanwhile, I had pictures taken in the bypass (which was moved to Tomorrowland Terrance due to rain) and then eventually, the real bypass once the rain passed. I got a poison apple magic shot in front of one of the halloween statues in the bypass. I also bought the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at around 5:30ish from the cart in front of the castle. I asked that they not put popcorn in my bucket so they put my popcorn in a regular cardboard popcorn container. I also got my Orange Bird card.
6:31: Met Elvis Stitch. He was amazing and funny!
6:40ish: Friend got in line for Winnie the Pooh while I waited in line for Minnie. There were 2-3 families in front of me.
7:02: I met Minnie Mouse
7:14: Friend and I met Winnie the Pooh and friends
7:24: I met the Gravediggers while my friend lined up for the Tarzan characters
7:34: We met the Tarzan characters (no Tarzan present, only Jane and Terk). There was no photopass photographer so I had a CM take pictures with my phone.
7:49: We met Jafar. While waiting for Jafar, my friend met the Gravediggers
8:26: We met Abu and Aladdin just before they switched to Genie and Jasmine. The CM was kind enough to ask who I preferred to meet. We've met Jasmine and Genie before so we wanted Abu and Aladdin. Abu and Aladdin were great!
8:35ish: My friend lined up for Daisy and Donald while I took a quick break and then got in line for Goofy.
8:49: I met Goofy. I then got back in line for Daisy and Donald while my friend then met Goofy at 8:55
9:16: We met Daisy and Donald. They are so cute!
9:20ish: My friend wanted to meet Minnie so she got in line for Minnie while I decided I would try my luck finding Cruella.
9:27: I met Cruella. She had no photopass photographer and had two CMs following her. She didn't really want to stop for photos (she was in character walking the runway), so I got a couple selfies and eventually got a CM to take a photo of us. I met her between the carousel and Be Our Guest. I just kept asking CMs where they last saw her until I found her. I personally didn't like how she was a roaming character this year. I didn't enjoy running around asking people where they last saw her. It seemed like she mostly stayed by the tea cups, BOG, and carousel.
9:28: Friend met Minnie
9:39: I met Mickey and then got an allergy bag of candy filled to the top in Town Hall. There was no line and I had no tokens. I then watched a couple minutes of the parade on main street.
9:50ish: We lined up for the fireworks by the castle. Then after the fireworks, I got a spot for the parade in the hub (front row) while my friend met Mickey at 10:51. We then watched the parade and midnight Hocus Pocus show.
12:32: magic shots on main street (poison apple, Tinkerbell)
12:55: Magic shot with Headless Horseman (there was no line)

We were very lucky to have the night we went not be super crowded so we got to meet a lot of characters. Also, I spent a lot of time making a plan for the party by reading party reports and estimating character times via reports online as well. This allowed me and my friend to quickly move through characters by having a solid strategy beforehand. Tag teaming is also a great idea!
Please feel free to ask any questions you may have. I definitely found this thread useful in planning my party!
Thanks! @DisneyPolaroids 


After reading all the negative experiences about overcrowded parties, I was worried about this year, but we had a great experience at the 10/9 and 10/11 parties. We did two parties only because my wife and I do cosplay as a hobby and it’s the only chance we as adults can wear our Disney costumes to the park. Our priorities for the parties are photos, characters, and the parade and fireworks, along with trick or treating in between.

We were already in the park each day and changed into our costumes about 3:00 pm. Here’s what we were able to get done between 4:00 pm and midnight those days:

*10/9*
Tinker Bell
Jack/Sally
Rapunzel/Tiana
Cinderella/Elena
Pooh characters minus Eeyore (he was having trouble with his “clown makeup” that day)
Queen of Hearts and Tweedles
Alice/Mad Hatter
Goofy
7 Dwarfs meet
Belle/Gaston
First parade, fireworks, and 12:00 am Hocus Pocus show

*10/11*
Tinker Bell
Minnie/Daisy
Goofy/Donald
Tiana/Rapunzel
Cinderella/Elena
Ride the carousel and took photos since my wife was dressed as Mary Poppins
Pooh characters (all 4 this time)
Queen of Hearts/Tweedles
Alice/Hatter
Moana
Elvis Stitch
Lotso
Second parade/fireworks/midnight Hocus Pocus show

Both nights we also took a ton of photos and did trick or treating after 9:00 when the lines were nonexistent. The bag of candy we ended up with filled up my entire carry on.

We had a fantastic time both nights. We came in with a good plan and did more than we expected!
Thanks! @GarrettJD 

Okay here is what we accomplished yesterday (10/24): 

In at 3:40
Bypass (candy bag and pictures)
Hall of presidents (to get out of heat)
Moana 4:50-6:10 (started meeting at 5:45)
Jack sparrow 6:15-7:04 (started meeting at 7:02)
Jafar 7:08-7:18
Genie and jasmine 7:18-7:50 (very long wait, large group took individual pictures, long interactions)
Tarzan, Jane, terk 7:52-8:24 (out at 8:02, terk had to “go get a banana”)
8:30 BBQ pork sandwich at lunching pad, Dh got Muenster burger at cosmic rays
Cosmic rays treat line
Carousel of progress treat line (3 times)
Lotso 9:10-9:22
Monsters inc treat line (2 times, huge handfuls)
9:24-9:33 monsters inc dance party
Space mountain 9:34-9:42
Tag team: Elvis stitch and laugh floor treat line (stitch line 9:55-10:22)
Laugh floor treat line-walked right through
Tea cups 10:30-10:35
Went to big top-no pins left, only medium party tshirts left
7 dwarves meet 10:46-11:08
Little mermaid treat line
Party shirt in emporium
Hocus Pocus at 12 in front of castle

We accomplished A LOT!! We didn’t do the parade or fireworks so that helped some. One main thing I would say if I were to do it over again is meet less characters and allow more time to just enjoy the atmosphere. Once we finally started trick or treating was when we really started having fun.

Genie and jasmine took way longer than we wanted. Aladdin and abu were mainly meeting while we were in line and they had long meets. A group in front of us had like 7 people and each took their own pictures. It was a bit excessive.

Forgot to get popcorn bucket so we are going to try to get one tomorrow.

The crowds weren’t bad at all. We had no trouble getting around. We got a spot for hocus pocus right in front of the castle about 10 minutes early. It sprinkled a tiny bit but not too bad. We had a lot of fun and trick or treating was one of the best parts.
Thanks! @Haley R 


Yesterday was our arrival day so we didn’t get to the park until 1 pm.

Here’s what we did:

1:10: Crystal Palace lunch
2:25: 7DMT with FP
Changed into costumes
2:52-3:02 Met Rapunzel and Tiana (posted 25 minute wait, waited 5)
3:08: photos on Main Street
3:13- 4:37: Jack and Sally, 3rd group
4:39: Photo on Main Street with our friends who were going back to their resort to change
4:40-4:50: Photos in bypass
4:56-6:36: 7 dwarves (got treats from Big Top while in line)
6:45-7:14: Winnie the Pooh

Walked past the Queen of Hearts, Lotso and Elvis Stitch and lines were long. watched the Monsters Inc dance party for a few moments. 

7:36: castle photos with flaming pumpkin and poison apple magic shots
7:39-7:47: Gravediggers
7:52-8:11: 4 magic shots by HM and watched show on the lawn
8:14-8:18: Country bears treat stop
8:22-8:39: Jafar (swapped off at Jungle Cruise treat stop)
8:42: terrible photo pass photos by Pirates
8:44: treat stop by Tortuga Tavern
8:51: photopass on Main Street
8:55-9:50: parade from TST
9:52-9:54: Mickey
9:56-10:28: Hallowishes from Main Street
10:30-10:38: line for Tarzan got cut right in front of us, decided not to wait
10:39-10:55: Moana
11:03-11:08: Philharmagic treat stop
11:10: Cruella
11:15-11:18: Lotso
11:19: Elvis stitch
11:22-11:25: Cosmic Ray’s Treat stop
11:26-11:48: Queen of Hearts and Tweedles. Fantastic meet but they don’t come back after the parade until almost 11:45
11:51-11:59: Space Mountain (walk-on)
12-12:22: Hocus Pocus show
12:25-12:30: shipped in Confectionary
12:30-12:33: Main Street pumpkin photo
12:34-12:36: Main Street photopass
12:40-12:51: Headless Horseman magic shot

Then walked to the Contemporary for a Lyft. Great Halloween party but exhausting !
Thanks! @lvcourtneyy


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Oooh yay I’ve been waiting for this !


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## sailored

Woohooooo! Following along! Hoping for an October 28th party!


----------



## Aladora

Yay! I’ve been looking for this thread ever since I read that there may be a party or two during our late August trip!


----------



## heidispidi

I'm excited for this too, for our late September trip!

Coming from Australia, I'm wondering is there anywhere within or close-by to WDW that you can buy costumes?  There won't be anything available at home before we leave for our trip.  TIA.


----------



## sailored

heidispidi said:


> I'm excited for this too, for our late September trip!
> 
> Coming from Australia, I'm wondering is there anywhere within or close-by to WDW that you can buy costumes?  There won't be anything available at home before we leave for our trip.  TIA.



You could always make your costumes, Pinterest has a bunch of ideas! That's what we did back in 2015.


----------



## disneyjr77

Yessssss!  so excited to start planning for this year


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Can't wait! We arrive Wednesday 24th so think we'll do the Thursday 25th party. I'll be re-using my Princess Anna costume from Tokyo last year


----------



## vicwishes

I’ve been watching for this thread.  Sooo excited for mid-September annual birthday trip and MNSSHP (3rd year now), and your thread has all the information in one place.  Thank you!


----------



## Osugal9

We’ll be there the first week of September, just have to decide between the rumored Monday or Thursday parties!


----------



## Pdollar88

Omg I’m so ready! I leave for WDW in 10 days, but I went ahead and booked a Sept trip for MNSSHP (and Toy Story Land).


----------



## disneylove16

Yay! Hoping for the August 31st party!


----------



## LandonDunes

Osugal9 said:


> We’ll be there the first week of September, just have to decide between the rumored Monday or Thursday parties!



I was thinking they would be Tues and Thurs in Oct.


----------



## sablebomb

Will be following this thread.  Any idea when tickets usually go on sale for this???


----------



## Vdh730

Aladora said:


> Yay! I’ve been looking for this thread ever since I read that there may be a party of two during our late August trip!



Me too! I have my fingers crossed there will be one duriny my late August trip too!


----------



## Osugal9

LandonDunes said:


> I was thinking they would be Tues and Thurs in Oct.


I think that my week may be special as Monday is Labor Day.  This is all based on park hours for that week.  So just a rumor for now.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Waiting for dates to be announced for August. Currently looking at the possibility of two trips. One in the end of August with my brother and sister who are still in high school/college and one over Halloween to be there for Halloween and the crossover to Christmas.


----------



## dfurst05

I had a great time at this event in 2017! Unfortunately it will be quite awhile before I get back to a MNSSHP. I'll be happy to answer any questions for those of you who have them...


----------



## wehrengrizz

Is anyone thinking parties will be done on Halloween this year, since there's a race weekend beginning immediately after? Pretty much no buffer this year. 

https://www.rundisney.com/wine-and-dine-half-marathon/

ETA: "done" meaning last one would be on Halloween. Didn't catch that my comment made no sense! Why WOULDN'T there be a MNSSHP on Halloween?


----------



## SquashBanana

Way too early touring question, but in which order should we visit the following 3 M&Gs based on how quickly lines have built in the past? 

Moana
7 Dwarves
Lotso

The tentative plan is to visit just a few characters and then spend the rest of the evening doing rides/shows. Thanks!


----------



## bearybubba

We are hoping for an Oct 30th party since we will be down for the Wine and Dine 1/2 marathon weekend. This will be our first MNSSHP. We've been to 3 MVMCPs and have really enjoyed them.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

SquashBanana said:


> Way too early touring question, but in which order should we visit the following 3 M&Gs based on how quickly lines have built in the past?
> 
> Moana
> 7 Dwarves
> Lotso
> 
> The tentative plan is to visit just a few characters and then spend the rest of the evening doing rides/shows. Thanks!



If they come out the same as last year, I would line up for Moana first then book it to 7 Dwarves but be prepared there may be a long line for the Dwarves already by the time you get there. Lotso you can probably meet anytime without too bad of a line.


----------



## Aj1129

SquashBanana said:


> Way too early touring question, but in which order should we visit the following 3 M&Gs based on how quickly lines have built in the past?
> 
> Moana
> 7 Dwarves
> Lotso
> 
> The tentative plan is to visit just a few characters and then spend the rest of the evening doing rides/shows. Thanks!



I can only speak of Moana's wait time. We met her at last years MNSSHP and her wait at 7pm was about two and half hours. I got in line since DS has an obsession with her and we can't meet her anywhere else. The line moved faster then the CM's wait prediction. We got to meet her around 8:45. It was very much worth the wait for me to see my two year olds eyes light up! I hope this helps a little.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Aj1129 said:


> I can only speak of Moana's wait time. We met her at last years MNSSHP and her wait at 7pm was about two and half hours. I got in line since DS has an obsession with her and we can't meet her anywhere else. The line moved faster then the CM's wait prediction. We got to meet her around 8:45. It was very much worth the wait for me to see my two year olds eyes light up! I hope this helps a little.



She came out before 7 last year. If she's meeting again this year and it's a priority, I would definitely line up before 7 pm


----------



## Aj1129

lvcourtneyy said:


> She came out before 7 last year. If she's meeting again this year and it's a priority, I would definitely line up before 7 pm



Yes, she did come out before 7 but because we had to make sure our son napped and ate before the party we didn't get to her until 7. So I can only speak of what the line was like a the official party start time. I agree, if Moana is a priority I would get there much earlier then we did.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Count us in hoping the last 2 Friday’s in August that the MK closes at 6pm are party dates so we can go twice....if not all my ADR’s are buggered.


----------



## Robn752

We already have reservations for 9/17 to 9/22. planning 2 party nights.


----------



## SquashBanana

Thanks all. We may have to make a decision between Moana and the 7 Dwarves. I really don't want to spend several hours waiting in line. We are only going for the one night so we want to do as much as we can.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

So excited to see this thread this morning!

This will be our first MNSSHP and we are hoping for a Tues Oct 9th party date!


----------



## mickeymouseclubhouse

Hoping August 17 is the first party so we can actually get to go to a Halloween Party this time!


----------



## GillianP1301

SquashBanana said:


> Way too early touring question, but in which order should we visit the following 3 M&Gs based on how quickly lines have built in the past?
> 
> Moana
> 7 Dwarves
> Lotso
> 
> The tentative plan is to visit just a few characters and then spend the rest of the evening doing rides/shows. Thanks!



We met 7 dwarfs and Lottso last year. The dwarfs we did at the end, got in line at 11:30 and waiting 30 minutes. Lottso was not that much of a line mid party, about 15 minutes for us. We did not meet Moana, but saw that her line was quite lengthy at the beginning of the party.


----------



## hiroMYhero

wehrengrizz said:


> Is anyone thinking parties will be done on Halloween this year, since there's a race weekend beginning immediately after? Pretty much no buffer this year.
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/wine-and-dine-half-marathon/


Hi Becky, I moved your post from the 2017 thread to this current 2018 MNSSHP thread.


----------



## SaintsManiac

We are going for the first time this year! YAY!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Thanks for getting this started @monique5!! 

Already in costume planning mode here - starting to order pieces and ready to begin crafting!

We will be in WDW 10/31-11/4 and plan on attending the last party, whenever that falls! Anxious for the dates to be released!!!!


----------



## Raya

Does anyone have a link for the rumored party dates? I heard Kenny the Pirate had a list but can't find them on his blog. I mostly want to speculate and day dream.


----------



## disneyjr77

We're planning on the Aug 28 party (if they have one).  The last time we went to MNSSHP was 2015 and it was pretty much rained out, so it will be like our first time.  

I'm thinking of doing a Haunted Mansion themed costume, and have my ears picked out on Etsy but don't know where to go from there.  My plan was more Disney bounding than actual costume, any and all ideas are welcome!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sherlockmiles said:


> The discussion there is about this, the more I will lean and figure out a way to make it happen.
> 
> i need to convince myself that I can go and NOT visit the parks........



I did this last year (kind of). We went for a week and stayed at All Star Sports. I worked remotely during the day, then at night we did Halloween Horror Nights at Universal, one MNSSHP, the Headless Horseman event and character hunting at the resorts. It was great.



wehrengrizz said:


> Is anyone thinking parties will be done on Halloween this year, since there's a race weekend beginning immediately after? Pretty much no buffer this year.
> 
> https://www.rundisney.com/wine-and-dine-half-marathon/



There is no way they wouldn't do a party on Halloween night. I know RunDisney is it's own department, I don't think there is any way the parks department would give up an extra revenue stream for the races.



SquashBanana said:


> Way too early touring question, but in which order should we visit the following 3 M&Gs based on how quickly lines have built in the past?
> 
> Moana
> 7 Dwarves
> Lotso
> 
> The tentative plan is to visit just a few characters and then spend the rest of the evening doing rides/shows. Thanks!



Lotso during a parade, 7 dwarves around 11 and Moana at 4, assuming she is even there and out early again.



SquashBanana said:


> Thanks all. We may have to make a decision between Moana and the 7 Dwarves. I really don't want to spend several hours waiting in line. We are only going for the one night so we want to do as much as we can.



If it helps, the dwarves TYPICALLY don't have great interactions (and I say that in caps because some people have had good interactions, but mostly it's more of a hug and shove). Moana talks so there is the opportunity for a much better interaction.



Raya said:


> Does anyone have a link for the rumored party dates? I heard Kenny the Pirate had a list but can't find them on his blog. I mostly want to speculate and day dream.



I would just look at the dates from previous years, then wait until Disney releases the calendar and see what days MK closes early.

So far my calendar for WDW is showing hours up thru August 20. August 17 shows a closing at 6, so that could be the first party.


----------



## SquashBanana

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If it helps, the dwarves TYPICALLY don't have great interactions (and I say that in caps because some people have had good interactions, but mostly it's more of a hug and shove). Moana talks so there is the opportunity for a much better interaction.



It does help, thanks!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for getting this started @monique5!!
> 
> Already in costume planning mode here - starting to order pieces and ready to begin crafting!
> 
> We will be in WDW 10/31-11/4 and plan on attending the last party, whenever that falls! Anxious for the dates to be released!!!!



So glad to read this, my husband thought I was (more) out of my mind when things started arriving and I told him it was for our (DS7 & my own) Halloween costumes!!   I am letting him off the hook, it will be his evening to relax.


----------



## wehrengrizz

hiroMYhero said:


> Hi Becky, I moved your post from the 2017 thread to this current 2018 MNSSHP thread.


Yay thanks you're the best! <3


----------



## wehrengrizz

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is no way they wouldn't do a party on Halloween night. I know RunDisney is it's own department, I don't think there is any way the parks department would give up an extra revenue stream for the races.



Haha yeah I re-read that a minute ago and edited. I completely didn't type it right. I meant only that the LAST party would be on Halloween. No way in the world would they do MNSSHP NOT on Halloween night. Just was wondering if anyone had speculated about it being the final party, whereas (at least in 2017) there was a party 11/1 as well.  Thank you for catching that !


----------



## Aladora

I'm wondering...is the party "worth it" if there is zero interest in character meets? It seems as though so many people post about rare characters but none of us are into meet&greets. Subjective question, I know but does anyone else go and just skip all the characters?


----------



## LandonDunes

Aladora said:


> I'm wondering...is the party "worth it" if there is zero interest in character meets? It seems as though so many people post about rare characters but none of us are into meet&greets. Subjective question, I know but does anyone else go and just skip all the characters?



Yes!  I have 3 kids (12, 9, 6) and We have no interest in spending hours waiting for various characters, however, we LOVE the party and the parade!  The kids get to dress up and do the trick or treating. We do the early parade and then start hitting some rides as the fireworks are going off. In the past, this is when we have hit Tomorrowland with minimal waits. To us, it’s worth it.


----------



## Raya

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I did this last year (kind of). We went for a week and stayed at All Star Sports. I worked remotely during the day, then at night we did Halloween Horror Nights at Universal, one MNSSHP, the Headless Horseman event and character hunting at the resorts. It was great.



Can you tell me about the Headless Horseman event? In my fantasy world, we do MNSSHP Day 1, the Headless Horseman event Day 2, and a 2nd party Day 3 before hopping over to Universal.


----------



## PolynesianBlueJay

I am so excited, and hoping to be able to book a trip for this year for this time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Aladora said:


> I'm wondering...is the party "worth it" if there is zero interest in character meets? It seems as though so many people post about rare characters but none of us are into meet&greets. Subjective question, I know but does anyone else go and just skip all the characters?



I think it depends on your interest in Halloween. There are multiple stage shows, including one with the Sanderson Sisters from Hocus Pocus. If you like that movie, it is a must see. It also incorporates Disney villains.

There is lots of trick or treating. If you want to get candy, you could get bags and bags of it. And it isn't all the cheap stuff, there is brand name candy and chocolate. I like the fact that adults can trick or treat as well, with no judgement.

You can wear a costume. If costumes are your thing, this is the only time that adults can wear a costume to a Disney park.

The fireworks are really great. Now yes, you can view those from the Poly beach or numerous other places, but there are some spectacular 180 degree fireworks that go off all around you if you are in the hub, which is a really neat experience.

Ride lines are also 10 minutes or less, except for Peter Pan and 7DMT and maybe Space, which will be around 20 or 30.





Raya said:


> Can you tell me about the Headless Horseman event? In my fantasy world, we do MNSSHP Day 1, the Headless Horseman event Day 2, and a 2nd party Day 3 before hopping over to Universal.



Good plan. That is kind of what I did last year and it was the best Halloween ever. One MNSSHP, the headless horseman event, WDW resort character hunt on Halloween night, then got the multi day pass for HHN for about $110 and was able to attend 4 parties.


Book early for this event, it sold out last year and was very popular and well received so I think it will sell out quickly this year.

It is at Fort Wilderness. They have a movie screen and chairs set up in the stables...so you get to watch the Headless Horseman cartoon with the Disney horses in their stalls all around you.

There were two different levels of tickets depending on price. The Deluxe or VIP or whatever they called them get the first few rows of chairs, and a super large bag of candy. We had regular peasant tickets, these still got us a good seat, a large bag of popcorn (one you would buy in the grocery store of which there were several different flavors, like kettle corn, cheddar and so forth), and a small bag of Halloween candy like you'd get at MNSSHP. However, the CMs there all told us to take as much candy as we wanted.

After the movie you get a picture with the headless horseman in a special location.

I have a report written on the experience on last year's thread....let me see if I can find it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://www.disboards.com/threads/return-to-sleepy-hollow-event-review.3644284/#post-58403444

@Raya and whoever else is interested, here is a very in depth review of the Headless Horseman event with pictures.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/return-to-sleepy-hollow-event-review.3644284/#post-58403444
> 
> @Raya and whoever else is interested, here is a very in depth review of the Headless Horseman event with pictures.



I hope they repeat this event again! We loved it. We did the VIP seating mostly because we wanted the pin lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

wehrengrizz said:


> Haha yeah I re-read that a minute ago and edited. I completely didn't type it right. I meant only that the LAST party would be on Halloween. No way in the world would they do MNSSHP NOT on Halloween night. Just was wondering if anyone had speculated about it being the final party, whereas (at least in 2017) there was a party 11/1 as well.  Thank you for catching that !



I dunno. I see what you are saying about the race weekend, but I don't think any of the wine and dine races go into the MK (I might be wrong, haven't ran any since they went to morning from night). 

I'm going to go out and say there will be a Nov 1 party (Wednesday is Halloween and Thursday is Nov 1, in case anyone wanted to take that into calculation), just because there usually is. 



lvcourtneyy said:


> I hope they repeat this event again! We loved it. We did the VIP seating mostly because we wanted the pin lol



Ah you got a pin? Nice. I actually thought both of the prices were very reasonable, for regular and VIP. Which means they're going to be jacked way up for this coming year. 

But I'd still do it again.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm probably monopolizing this thread but I'm excited it's back.

I decided to list some costume ideas based on Disney IPs which have just or will be coming out before October:

-Coco (day of the dead costumes would be amazing...is it culturally insensitive to dress up like if I'm from the US?)
-the new Zombie movie from the Disney channel
-Wrinkle in Time
-Incredibles 2
-Live action Mulan
-Wreck it Ralph 2
-Han Solo
-Mary Poppins 2 (which comes out in December)
-Black Panther
-Avengers 3 (so any Marvel super hero will be in style)


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno. I see what you are saying about the race weekend, but I don't think any of the wine and dine races go into the MK (I might be wrong, haven't ran any since they went to morning from night).
> 
> I'm going to go out and say there will be a Nov 1 party (Wednesday is Halloween and Thursday is Nov 1, in case anyone wanted to take that into calculation), just because there usually is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you got a pin? Nice. I actually thought both of the prices were very reasonable, for regular and VIP. Which means they're going to be jacked way up for this coming year.
> 
> But I'd still do it again.



They were very reasonable last year. And yes I'm sure it'll be like double this year lol. I would do it again too.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

With the starting dates moving back a week or two each of the past few years, any chance they might offer it during my Birthday trip (August 11-19)?

(EDIT)



mickeymouseclubhouse said:


> Hoping August 17 is the first party so we can actually get to go to a Halloween Party this time!



That's my Animal Kingdom Day, so that would be perfect. I can do AK, grab a late Lunch, and hit MNSSHP that night.


----------



## Best Aunt

Princess_Lisa said:


> With the starting dates moving back a week or two each of the past few years, any chance they might offer it during my Birthday trip (August 11-19)?



Magic Kingdom closes at 6:00 pm on 08/17/18 so people are guessing that might be the first party.


----------



## Rita007

heidispidi said:


> I'm excited for this too, for our late September trip!
> 
> Coming from Australia, I'm wondering is there anywhere within or close-by to WDW that you can buy costumes?  There won't be anything available at home before we leave for our trip.  TIA.


We think we are going to try Disney Bounding for MNSSHP - a good alternative for the HEAT of August! Daughters are already brainstorming ideas!  http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/...for-disney-lovers_us_59e5185ce4b02a215b325a30


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Excited to jump on this thread. I haven't been to MNSSHP in a few years so I'm beyond excited to get to go again. It will also be my boyfriends first time so now he will finally get to see what all the hype is about!


----------



## Disneylover99

Aladora said:


> I'm wondering...is the party "worth it" if there is zero interest in character meets? It seems as though so many people post about rare characters but none of us are into meet&greets. Subjective question, I know but does anyone else go and just skip all the characters?



It's worth it to me. I'm really not interested in meeting characters or riding rides. I just love the fireworks, parades (I'm going to the both the parades this year), shows and ambiance. I love Halloween. It's fun to just hang out, people watch and get some candy. My husband loves to do the magic shots.


----------



## Abbey1

We’ll be attending our first ever WDW Halloween party this year (we’ve attended several at Disneyland) and we’re so excited! I’ve only been to WDW in August. Could anyone tell me how the weather compares at the end of October, particularly the humidity.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Abbey1 said:


> We’ll be attending our first ever WDW Halloween party this year (we’ve attended several at Disneyland) and we’re so excited! I’ve only been to WDW in August. Could anyone tell me how the weather compares at the end of October, particularly the humidity.



I think the weather can be very different year to year. We went one October and it was actually a little chilly. Went the next year and it was very hot.


----------



## sheila14

Thank you for starting this thread we are all very excited for this. I actually had plans for UO in August but when I heard the rumor of an early party, I changed my plans.  I am wishing forAugust 21


----------



## sheila14

disneyjr77 said:


> We're planning on the Aug 28 party (if they have one).  The last time we went to MNSSHP was 2015 and it was pretty much rained out, so it will be like our first time.
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a Haunted Mansion themed costume, and have my ears picked out on Etsy but don't know where to go from there.  My plan was more Disney bounding than actual costume, any and all ideas are welcome!!


I am planning on Pop resort, I think we may cross paths!


----------



## Jersey Brian

Osugal9 said:


> We’ll be there the first week of September, just have to decide between the rumored Monday or Thursday parties!


O H


----------



## SaintsManiac

Osugal9 said:


> We’ll be there the first week of September, just have to decide between the rumored Monday or Thursday parties!




We are leaning toward Thursday, since I am pretty sure we'll be ready to sleep in by that point!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Super excited for my first Halloween party! We plan on going in early October. My family did the Christmas party in December and loved it, so this year will be Halloween! My family hopes to meet Jack &  Sally, Winnie the Pooh and friends, Cruella de Vil, Goofy, Tarzan and friends, and Jafar. We don't care much about rides or TOT. We just want to meet the exclusive characters and see the special shows.


----------



## 0sw@ld

Osugal9 said:


> We’ll be there the first week of September, just have to decide between the rumored Monday or Thursday parties!



Same as us. KtP shows a Monday and Thursday party. We are hoping for a Labor Day party to go to!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Halloween is evil! It's full of demons and ghost and zombies and blood and gore and Mickey and Minnie and I can't wait to go back to this party! We did 2 last year. We may go for 3 this time!  (Just kidding about the evil part)


----------



## Araminta18

Yay!  Super excited--we're going for the first time this year.  Planning on Sunday Sept 16th...can't wait for the dates to officially be released.  The only characters we're interested in are Tarzan and Jane, so mostly excited for rides and the parade/fireworks.  Not sure if we'll do costumes...maybe just wear our matching "I Love You" "I Know" Han Solo/Princess Leia t shirts.


----------



## sailored

When do you think they will announce party dates for MNSSHP and MVMCP? I can't remember, do they usually announce them at the same time?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Good plan. That is kind of what I did last year and it was the best Halloween ever. One MNSSHP, the headless horseman event, WDW resort character hunt on Halloween night, then got the multi day pass for HHN for about $110 and was able to attend 4 parties.



Just curious- do you remember what the pass was you bought for HHN? I'm thinking we may want to buy one of the multi day passes this year since we plan on being there longer


----------



## bluejasmine

For those asking if the party is worth it if your not interested in meet and greets, I say it is worth it.  I have no interest in meet and greets either.  Now I do hope to see Cruella, 7 dwarfs so I can just take a pic as I walk by, Ive never seen 7 dwarfs and its been years since I saw Cruella.

We"ve done two parties, 2010,2014 so apparently we have a trend of doing it every 4 yrs..lol

Looking at the historical dates we plan on going to MNSSHP on Sept 9 th.  We check into VGF that morning and plan on just hanging around the resort relaxing, swimming and then get changed for the party, get there around 4, have dinner at LTT and enjoy the rides, trick or treating, the parade and fireworks.

Its funny bc I have never cared for the parades or I should say day time parades always loved the night time ones with all the lights but the Boo To YOu parade is my favorite!!

Anxiously waiting to get our tickets...lol


----------



## Vala

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think the weather can be very different year to year. We went one October and it was actually a little chilly. Went the next year and it was very hot.



I went end of October last year. The first couple of days it was so chilly that my friend borrowed my sweater and Pocahontas actually met in her winter outfit. Fast forward to 4 days later and the heat and humidity were almost killing us.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Yeeeeeees! I'm so excited!
We're planning to try to attend the party this year! Hope everything goes right as planned


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Eeeeeeek!! I am SO EXCITED for this thread! We will be at Disney 9/1-9/14! This is the year we are doing a MNSSHP. However, my kids will be 7, 4 and 2. The party will be fun for them, right? I’m a little nervous but I’ve been wanting to do a party and so have my 2 oldest! I’m hoping for the Labor Day party. I know the crowds will lighten up after Labor day, so I’d want to take full advantage of park days haha!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jersey Brian said:


> O H



I O!



lvcourtneyy said:


> Just curious- do you remember what the pass was you bought for HHN? I'm thinking we may want to buy one of the multi day passes this year since we plan on being there longer



This is what I had in my notes:

Frequent Fear Pass $92 (if you want Fridays too it is $107): Oct 1, 4, 5, 8, 11, 12…29, 30, 31, Nov 3

I did have an AP discount. We ended up going 4 nights, which was fantastic because we didn't have to worry about staying the whole time. I will say one thing though, doing a stay and scream lets you get a lot more done. According to people who go every year, our dates were much more crowded than previous years so that kind of sucked. But a stay and scream means you have a day ticket or AP to Universal, and you get a head start on those waiting to get into the gates because you can stay in the park if you are in there before a certain time.


----------



## lovethattink

Thanks @monique5 for starting the thread again and your hard work keeping it up to date.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I O!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I had in my notes:
> 
> Frequent Fear Pass $92 (if you want Fridays too it is $107): Oct 1, 4, 5, 8, 11, 12…29, 30, 31, Nov 3
> 
> I did have an AP discount. We ended up going 4 nights, which was fantastic because we didn't have to worry about staying the whole time. I will say one thing though, doing a stay and scream lets you get a lot more done. According to people who go every year, our dates were much more crowded than previous years so that kind of sucked. But a stay and scream means you have a day ticket or AP to Universal, and you get a head start on those waiting to get into the gates because you can stay in the park if you are in there before a certain time.



That’s awesome. I think we will do that this time. We did stay and scream 2 years ago and were thinking of doing it again this year but i think this will be a more cost effective way of doing it.


----------



## skyblue17

Vala said:


> I went end of October last year. The first couple of days it was so chilly that my friend borrowed my sweater and Pocahontas actually met in her winter outfit. Fast forward to 4 days later and the heat and humidity were almost killing us.



You must have been there when we were! We went to the 10/29 party and it got very chilly, and we weren't really prepared. My friend was wearing a skirt above her knee and just a shrug and ended up pretty frozen (she was dressed as Anna but did not really plan on it being so meta!).


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Now, if they could also start Food & Wine by the 16th (13th would be even better)....MNSSHP + Food & Wine = Perfect


----------



## Bethislucy

Looking forward to attending this year. We've been once before but it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Aladora said:


> I'm wondering...is the party "worth it" if there is zero interest in character meets? It seems as though so many people post about rare characters but none of us are into meet&greets. Subjective question, I know but does anyone else go and just skip all the characters?



We have no plans to meet any characters either!  Hoping for more ride time, some special treats, candy & the parades/fireworks/show.


----------



## Aladora

Thanks everyone! This has made our decision easy to make. In fact, we are heading down for 8 days but only have 7 day tickets. Originally we were going to plan for Sunday Aug 26 as a no-park day but since we are expecting a party on the 28th I think that we will hit another park on Sunday and have our no-park day on the party day so we can maximize our tickets. Staying at the hotel on the 28th until the afternoon will also give us the best chance of staying late at the party. 

Now, all of this is of course based on the expectation that there will be a party on the 28th but if not, I can always change our plans again!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Only DS7 & I will be attending the party and I am making us Miles & Phoebe (the mom/Captain) Callisto costumes!


----------



## sheila14

I am curios to know what the changes will be and especially knowing that they are going to close the park at 6pm for all non party guest is going to be something to watch for.  I am going to keep track of all the magic shots and new picture moments to add to my collection.


----------



## lynzi2004

We are going to our first MNSSHP on September 16! (tentatively)  We've never been to Disney in September and are excited to try our first party! What was the final consensus last year with FP before the party? Can you book them with a party ticket from 4-6ish?  We aren't going to a park that day otherwise.


----------



## RoseRed0711

Great thread!  Been to WDW many times and other events and never managed to get to MNSSHP, but with it starting in August, We'll be there!  Question:  I am just about up to doing my 180 day dining.....and it looks like the MGK is closing at 6 pm on Friday 8/23.....also 8/20 (tues) the park is closing at 6pm.....AND on that day BOG is not allowing any dinner reservations....Can you not have dinner in the park if there is a party or do you have to have party tickets?  We'd love to try and do BOG at say 5 and the party starts at 7.  THANKS!


----------



## Best Aunt

RoseRed0711 said:


> Great thread!  Been to WDW many times and other events and never managed to get to MNSSHP, but with it starting in August, We'll be there!  Question:  I am just about up to doing my 180 day dining.....and it looks like the MGK is closing at 6 pm on Friday 8/23.....also 8/20 (tues) the park is closing at 6pm.....AND on that day BOG is not allowing any dinner reservations....Can you not have dinner in the park if there is a party or do you have to have party tickets?  We'd love to try and do BOG at say 5 and the party starts at 7.  THANKS!



BOG  has been making a lot of changes.  Are they accepting reservations on other days that week?  Not saying you would want to go then, just trying to figure out if they are taking reservations at all for that point in time.


----------



## monique5

RoseRed0711 said:


> Great thread!  Been to WDW many times and other events and never managed to get to MNSSHP, but with it starting in August, We'll be there!  Question:  I am just about up to doing my 180 day dining.....and it looks like the MGK is closing at 6 pm on Friday 8/23.....also 8/20 (tues) the park is closing at 6pm.....AND on that day BOG is not allowing any dinner reservations....Can you not have dinner in the park if there is a party or do you have to have party tickets?  We'd love to try and do BOG at say 5 and the party starts at 7.  THANKS!



You can have reservations up to a certain time, then after that time, only for guests with party tickets (separate reservation page last year. Also, just announced yesterday BoG dinner going to Signature Restaurant (2 Dining Credits).


----------



## klbrow11

Hoping for August 31. We have a cruise Sep 1 and will be staying ar AKL the 30th, and 31th before the cruise.  We went for the first time last year and had a blast.


----------



## Vala

skyblue17 said:


> You must have been there when we were! We went to the 10/29 party and it got very chilly, and we weren't really prepared. My friend was wearing a skirt above her knee and just a shrug and ended up pretty frozen (she was dressed as Anna but did not really plan on it being so meta!).



Yes, we were. We did the 11/1 party though. Thankfully we had done fairly light Disney bounds. But my Indiana Jones hat for Rescue Ranger Chip was bad enough with the temperatures.


----------



## windcriesamy

Our September trip is going to be our very first fall visit, so it'll be our first MNSSHP AND F&W and I CAN'T WAIT! I love Halloween and food and Disney and OMG I'M SO STOKED!! 

While I anxiously await more details, do any previous attendees want to post some pics from past parties? Just to whet my appetite?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@lvcourtneyy I'm bugging the Universal forum to get a HHN thread started, so hopefully they'll start one soon and you can come join me in speculating about houses and planning my trip 

I'm not sure if I want to stay at an All Star resort again (free parking and it was a bit cheaper than Cabana Bay). Or if I want to do a Universal hotel, which would be a lot nicer to be able to walk or ride a boat to HHN.


----------



## RolloTomasi

Excited to be going this year after missing the past few. Will be there the last week of September, hoping for the 25th for our party date.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

windcriesamy said:


> While I anxiously await more details, do any previous attendees want to post some pics from past parties? Just to whet my appetite?









































































This was The Legend of Sleepy Hollow playing inside the trick or treat spot at Mickey's Philharmagic.


----------



## Cayaco

windcriesamy said:


> While I anxiously await more details, do any previous attendees want to post some pics from past parties? Just to whet my appetite?



All other meet and greets can take a hike, these guys are the best in any of the parks!


----------



## RoseRed0711

Thanks all.  The 2 dining credits probably starts @7/27....I just did a look and you cannot book dinner at BoG after that date.  Hmmmmm.....we’ll see.  Thanks again. But headed to the party no matter what!  Time to start thinking of costumes for the 8 of us.


----------



## Cluelyss

RoseRed0711 said:


> Thanks all.  The 2 dining credits probably starts @7/27....I just did a look and you cannot book dinner at BoG after that date.  Hmmmmm.....we’ll see.  Thanks again. But headed to the party no matter what!  Time to start thinking of costumes for the 8 of us.


Booking opens tomorrow for the “enhanced” dining experience.


----------



## Cluelyss

sailored said:


> When do you think they will announce party dates for MNSSHP and MVMCP? I can't remember, do they usually announce them at the same time?


The last few years, they’ve been released anywhere from late February to late April. So any day now. LOL

And yes, they’re usually released together.


----------



## Cluelyss

0sw@ld said:


> Same as us. KtP shows a Monday and Thursday party. We are hoping for a Labor Day party to go to!


Historically there has not been a party ON Labor Day.


----------



## Cluelyss

lynzi2004 said:


> We are going to our first MNSSHP on September 16! (tentatively)  We've never been to Disney in September and are excited to try our first party! What was the final consensus last year with FP before the party? Can you book them with a party ticket from 4-6ish?  We aren't going to a park that day otherwise.


You used to be able to with no issue. Last year some people could, some people couldn’t, and some who could ended up having them cancelled later on. Time will tell how it works this year...


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> Magic Kingdom closes at 6:00 pm on 08/17/18 so people are guessing that might be the first party.


I read somewhere that the 17th was a private event. Not sure if that’s true, but just throwing it out there. I’ve also read they’re adding 3-4 additional parties this year.


----------



## Rita007

Momma_Lanier said:


> Eeeeeeek!! I am SO EXCITED for this thread! We will be at Disney 9/1-9/14! This is the year we are doing a MNSSHP. However, my kids will be 7, 4 and 2. The party will be fun for them, right? I’m a little nervous but I’ve been wanting to do a party and so have my 2 oldest! I’m hoping for the Labor Day party. I know the crowds will lighten up after Labor day, so I’d want to take full advantage of park days haha!


My kids were 1, 3, and 5 for our first party and had a wonderful time! (So did I!)


----------



## MamaJessie

Hoping the early August date rumors are true, if so we are going the 21st or 24th.  I haven't been since 2015 and DH and our oldest haven't been since 2013 (they went to HHN in 2015 :\ )  Now to think of some HOT weather costumes!!


----------



## mmsportsmom

I am so excited to be attending our first MNSSHP this year! We are spending 5 days in the Disney parks. We bought 4 day tickets and using the MNSSHP ticket for 1 day, entering the park at 4:00 that day. How do we make sure our 4 day ticket isnt used when we show up for the party? Thanks!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @lvcourtneyy I'm bugging the Universal forum to get a HHN thread started, so hopefully they'll start one soon and you can come join me in speculating about houses and planning my trip
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to stay at an All Star resort again (free parking and it was a bit cheaper than Cabana Bay). Or if I want to do a Universal hotel, which would be a lot nicer to be able to walk or ride a boat to HHN.



ooh yes please that sounds excellent! 

I'm not sure what to do about hotels this time. Since we're planning on being there anywhere from 14-18 days, I'm thinking some kind of a split stay might be in ordered. I was thinking of maybe a few days at Cabana Bay also. I also need to figure out how to book a rental car. When I plugged it into expedia for 2 weeks it came out to like $1200 or something insane!


----------



## Cayaco

For the folks from the 2017 thread:  How did you do the resort hopping on Halloween?  The one time I once tried to drive to a hotel without a reservation to go to a bar the security guard said nope and I never tried again.  Were you able to pull it off on the 31st?


----------



## Vala

Cayaco said:


> For the folks from the 2017 thread:  How did you do the resort hopping on Halloween?  The one time I once tried to drive to a hotel without a reservation to go to a bar the security guard said nope and I never tried again.  Were you able to pull it off on the 31st?



There's lots of info about it in the 2017 thread. The only resort this year who caused problems for some was Old Key West.


----------



## oceanmarina

Hi I looked throughout this thread and cant seem to find the possible August 2018 dates, does anyone know what they are?


----------



## Cluelyss

mmsportsmom said:


> I am so excited to be attending our first MNSSHP this year! We are spending 5 days in the Disney parks. We bought 4 day tickets and using the MNSSHP ticket for 1 day, entering the park at 4:00 that day. How do we make sure our 4 day ticket isnt used when we show up for the party? Thanks!


There will be a separate entrance for party goers. Enter there to ensure your party ticket entitlement is used. The main entrance will scan you as a day guest.


----------



## Aladora

oceanmarina said:


> Hi I looked throughout this thread and cant seem to find the possible August 2018 dates, does anyone know what they are?



People have been speculating based on a 6pm MK closing that the August party dates will be:
Aug 17 (Although WDW site now says schedule unavailable when you check though "My Itinerary)
Aug 21
Aug 24
Aug 28
Aug 31


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Whoohooo! This will be our family’s first visit to Disney World and planning to attend the party on the 11th October (assuming it’s like other years and runs most Thursdays). 

Really hope Hocus Pocus show is still running as watched it multiple times on you tube and so want to see The Sanderson Sisters!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lvcourtneyy said:


> ooh yes please that sounds excellent!
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about hotels this time. Since we're planning on being there anywhere from 14-18 days, I'm thinking some kind of a split stay might be in ordered. I was thinking of maybe a few days at Cabana Bay also. I also need to figure out how to book a rental car. When I plugged it into expedia for 2 weeks it came out to like $1200 or something insane!



Rental car prices in Orlando have been insane for the past several years whenever I check them. Lately, if we have a car it is because we drove to WDW from home. I have no advice on that one because the prices are way, way higher than they used to be. I'm not sure what we'll do this trip. 

PROs of a car:

-if you stay at a Disney hotel parking is free
-you can get where you need to be without rolling the dice for Disney buses
-you can get back and forth from Universal
-if you have a Universal AP (I do) parking at Universal parks is free

CONs of a car:

-expensive as hell if you rent from Orlando
-have to pay to park at a Universal hotel
-I don't have a Disney AP right now so if I stayed at a Universal hotel I'd have to pay for parking for MNSSHP or any other Disney event


----------



## anneboleyn

Yay! I am so happy to see this thread  DD10 and I plan on attending 3 parties (because it is our favorite thing that Disney does), and we are definitely interested in the Return to Sleepy Hollow event!

I am also keeping my fingers crossed that Club Villain makes an appearance at HS this year...that was so much fun!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Cayaco said:


> For the folks from the 2017 thread:  How did you do the resort hopping on Halloween?  The one time I once tried to drive to a hotel without a reservation to go to a bar the security guard said nope and I never tried again.  Were you able to pull it off on the 31st?



The value and moderate resorts didn’t give any issues with parking. Deluxe resorts are hit or miss. I would count on using Disney transportation for them. We were able to park at the Poly when we said we were going to Trader Sams (which we were), but others were turned away. We were turned away at Fort Wilderness also.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Rental car prices in Orlando have been insane for the past several years whenever I check them. Lately, if we have a car it is because we drove to WDW from home. I have no advice on that one because the prices are way, way higher than they used to be. I'm not sure what we'll do this trip.
> 
> PROs of a car:
> 
> -if you stay at a Disney hotel parking is free
> -you can get where you need to be without rolling the dice for Disney buses
> -you can get back and forth from Universal
> -if you have a Universal AP (I do) parking at Universal parks is free
> 
> CONs of a car:
> 
> -expensive as hell if you rent from Orlando
> -have to pay to park at a Universal hotel
> -I don't have a Disney AP right now so if I stayed at a Universal hotel I'd have to pay for parking for MNSSHP or any other Disney event



Last year we did a one-way car rental. We rented here in NY and returned it at the airport on our last day and flew home and it was super cheap. We paid $78 to have the car for 9 days. I wouldn’t mind driving my own car but I lease so I’m hesistant about putting so many miles on it.


----------



## sheila14

Cayaco said:


> All other meet and greets can take a hike, these guys are the best in any of the parks!


I loved the video that came with the MM!


----------



## sheila14

The only down fault going to one if the very first parties is not learning from the other parties
Last year many reported little opportunities for MM photos n videos so what will this year bring??


----------



## Tomh

I'm very much hoping for those late August parties.  We will be in the MK on Aug 28, our last day in Disney, and would love to end our trip with the Halloween Party!


----------



## Kewz1

lvcourtneyy said:


> ooh yes please that sounds excellent!
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about hotels this time. Since we're planning on being there anywhere from 14-18 days, I'm thinking some kind of a split stay might be in ordered. I was thinking of maybe a few days at Cabana Bay also. I also need to figure out how to book a rental car. When I plugged it into expedia for 2 weeks it came out to like $1200 or something insane!



Have you looked in to flying into Tampa and renting a car there?

This might not be a cheaper option but it popped into my head when I saw your post.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Here we go again!!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

lvcourtneyy said:


> Last year we did a one-way car rental. We rented here in NY and returned it at the airport on our last day and flew home and it was super cheap. We paid $78 to have the car for 9 days. I wouldn’t mind driving my own car but I lease so I’m hesistant about putting so many miles on it.



I remember those specials ($4-5/day one-way from Northeast US to Florida). I was travelling up that way and it was cheaper to rent one-way back to Florida than to rent a car for 4 Days and return it to the Airport. I don't like driving long distance, but it saved me money even considering gas and a hotel for 1 night on the way. The Enterprise person said they needed cars in Florida because of Irma, so it may have been a one time thing, but who knows.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Here’s some of my favorite shots from last years MNSSHP


Kewz1 said:


> Have you looked in to flying into Tampa and renting a car there?
> 
> This might not be a cheaper option but it popped into my head when I saw your post.



Ooh thanks I’ll look into it !


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Here’s some photos from last year’s MNSSHP


----------



## lvcourtneyy

The magic shots were so good last year!


----------



## wehrengrizz

Well I failed at my attempts to upload other great pictures. Boo (to you...). But, here's part of my costume, I was Wanna B. Skip, and this awesome CM was so very excited that I was dressed as a Jungle Cruise Skipper...favorite things we did that night were watching the (2nd) parade, meeting a lot of CMs who were so fun, and watching the fireworks while riding Dumbo (like 5x in a row without getting off because it was empty over there), and trick or treating. Filled 3 gallon sized bags of candy that I took home to my kiddos/handed out on Halloween.


----------



## jsand99

We are going to one of the parties between Oct 28th and 31st.  It will be our first one.  Do the most of the adults dress up for this?  I'm not really into dressing up but don't want to look out of place if I don't!


----------



## disneyjr77

Love the pictures  i can't wait to go this year!  I'm super excited about the magic shots, i want to do them all


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

jsand99 said:


> We are going to one of the parties between Oct 28th and 31st.  It will be our first one.  Do the most of the adults dress up for this?  I'm not really into dressing up but don't want to look out of place if I don't!


I think it is personal preference. You will see some in costume and some not. Last year we went the 2nd week of October and it was still very hot IMO. I brought a costume but i didn't wear because comfort was more important to me and i was makeup free because i knew i would look like a hot mess otherwise. Here some pictures from my meet and greet with Jack and Sally. They were fussing over my mani/pedi because i was originally disbounding nigtmare before Christmas before i nixed it due to the heat i had a blast with them and it something i will never forget. And yes i am totally fan girlin in these pictures.


----------



## FoxC63

Hooray!  Awesome start @monique5 !!!  Are you and your family attending this year?


----------



## jsand99

When I booked our room for the week I went ahead and purchased memory maker. Does that apply to the party or is there a separate memory maker package for it?


----------



## sherlockmiles

jsand99 said:


> When I booked our room for the week I went ahead and purchased memory maker. Does that apply to the party or is there a separate memory maker package for it?




yes your memory maker will apply to all party pictures as well.  you do not need to buy another one.

there is a separate memory maker for people who ONLY attend the party as well.


----------



## jsand99

sherlockmiles said:


> yes your memory maker will apply to all party pictures as well.  you do not need to buy another one.
> 
> there is a separate memory maker for people who ONLY attend the party as well.



Thanks.


----------



## Abbey1

When do the in-room celebrations and special halloween floral and gift delivery items usually become available to order? And do they usually sell out quickly?


----------



## nicky89

Will be there mid Sept. and hoping to attend the MNSSHP. Will we be looked at strangely if we won’t dress up  and can we still trick or treat if we don’t(we want o minimize what we pack)?  How long is the line to meet pooh and friends usually durig the party? Thanks


----------



## Best Aunt

nicky89 said:


> Will be there mid Sept. and hoping to attend the MNSSHP. Will we be looked at strangely if we won’t dress up  and can we still trick or treat if we don’t(we want o minimize what we pack)?  How long is the line to meet pooh and friends usually durig the party? Thanks



Haven't been to the one at Disney World, but went to the one at Disneyland.  My friend was Disneybounding; I was just in a t-shirt and shorts.  We both trick-or-treated.  Nobody looked at us strangely.  The cast members handing out the candy certainly didn't care.  That's the difference between trick-or-treating at the party and at home -- it's not their candy, they didn't pay for it, they don't know you, they don't judge you, they don't care (in a good way).


----------



## brnrss34

Glad you got the list started so sad we will not be there this year. Going in December for our first MVMCP.


----------



## sheila14

Since I will be going to the party on August 21, I will be more than glad to post all I see: candy, characters, magic shots, and whatever else I come across being there. I have done Oct parties so this will be my first August party and the second of the season.


----------



## Cluelyss

nicky89 said:


> Will be there mid Sept. and hoping to attend the MNSSHP. Will we be looked at strangely if we won’t dress up  and can we still trick or treat if we don’t(we want o minimize what we pack)?  How long is the line to meet pooh and friends usually durig the party? Thanks


Pooh and friends can command quite a long line and take frequent breaks. We lined up about 6:30 and met them at the end of their first set (around 7:30).


----------



## Best Aunt

sheila14 said:


> Since I will be going to the party on August 21, I will be more than glad to post all I see: candy, characters, magic shots, and whatever else I come across being there. I have done Oct parties so this will be my first August party and the second of the season.



Convinced that the early park closing is concrete evidence that the party will be held?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Any tips on meeting Jafar AND Queen of Hearts in one night? We aren't trying to do rides. Our focus will be these meets, parade and fireworks.


----------



## Tk0021

I followed the 2017 thread because we went to the party and I wanted to post about our experience on this one. We went last year the Friday before Labor Day and it was packed and it rained. We waited well over an hour to meet Belle and Gaston and then it rained for over two hours. Both shows were canceled and the parades were delayed. They basically had a parade, fireworks and the second parade back to back to back. Since it rained and nothing was going on the trick or treat lines were huge. Honestly, I don’t think it would have been that great without the rain either. We just didn’t like it, but that’s just my opinion.


----------



## sheila14

Best Aunt said:


> Convinced that the early park closing is concrete evidence that the party will be held?


I sure am!!! Even though I am planning my big Halloween vacation next Oct, when I heard of this rumor, and since going to be down there anyways for UO, I thought I would take the chance, wishing for some pixie dust!!!!


----------



## sheila14

SaintsManiac said:


> Any tips on meeting Jafar AND Queen of Hearts in one night? We aren't trying to do rides. Our focus will be these meets, parade and fireworks.


I met Alice n Mad Tea Hatter right at 7 though got in line at 6 then I met Queen with Tweedles at 930. They had to leave for the parade and came back after.


----------



## Aladora

Okay smart Halloween people, I need help with costume ideas. None of us (me, DH, DS who will be 13) are big costume people but I feel as though we should do something!

I am not a crafty person but can online order like a champ! 

I’d love any ideas of any group costumes that are easy and good to wear in FL August weather!

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## sheila14

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]





Aladora said:


> Okay smart Halloween people, I need help with costume ideas. None of us (me, DH, DS who will be 13) are big costume people but I feel as though we should do something!
> 
> I am not a crafty person but can online order like a champ!
> 
> I’d love any ideas of any group costumes that are easy and good to wear in FL August weather!
> 
> Thanks for any ideas.


I am a simple person so I created t-shirts. If you go onto Pinterest and type in Disney Halloween T-shirt, multiple designs appear.  This is where I found my shirts, 2 for last year and one for this year.  Then you go to amazon and buy canvas bags for your Halloween candy and have a design created on that. I made my own Minnie ears again ideas from Pinterest. If you are not an ear fan, I created a Halloween head band and wore that around my forehead last year. I see more children in costumes, adults in something simple. Though multiple families will come up with a theme.


----------



## Amy11401

I am struggling with costumes since we will be going in mid October so the weather could be warm or cool.


----------



## Davey Jones II

Quick question for those of you who did a Halloween Party last year: how were the wait times for the rides? We may do a weekday party this year.


----------



## sheila14

First here are my Halloween ears second most of us will agree that the weekend parties are busier because of Floridians are off work/school. They say the best days are Tuesday and Thursday. I have gone on both and Tuesday was least busiest of the two. Some may disagree because it also depends on weather and what is going on around the city.


----------



## Kmpdisneymom

We are holding out hope that 8/17 is the first MNSSHP. I am thinking that it is really closed for a private party. We are currently booked and checking out on 8/16 but would gladly extend if the party is 8/17.....not so patiently waiting over here in NY


----------



## sheila14

Kmpdisneymom said:


> We are holding out hope that 8/17 is the first MNSSHP. I am thinking that it is really closed for a private party. We are currently booked and checking out on 8/16 but would gladly extend if the party is 8/17.....not so patiently waiting over here in NY


It is hard to say what is going on hopefully something is mentioned soon


----------



## FancyNancy

We are attending the Halloween Party on 8/24 this year. So excited to have found this thread!


----------



## Amber White

The last week of October will be our 2nd visit. Struggling right now as we booked out return trip right after our first trip last October! The waiting is incredibly frustrating as when we booked last year, it was fairly close to the 180 day mark. So now it's playing the waiting game until MNSSHP dates are announced..hoping there will be a party on the 28th! We went on actual Halloween last year and it was packed, so hoping for a less crowded party this time around.


----------



## Aj1129

Aladora said:


> Okay smart Halloween people, I need help with costume ideas. None of us (me, DH, DS who will be 13) are big costume people but I feel as though we should do something!
> 
> I am not a crafty person but can online order like a champ!
> 
> I’d love any ideas of any group costumes that are easy and good to wear in FL August weather!
> 
> Thanks for any ideas.



For last years party I ordered tshirts on Etsy. We went to the first August party and it was HOT! I'm not crafty at all and I also knew I would never get DH to dress up. So this worked out nicely for our family.


----------



## chiisai

sheila14 said:


> I sure am!!! Even though I am planning my big Halloween vacation next Oct, when I heard of this rumor, and since going to be down there anyways for UO, I thought I would take the chance, wishing for some pixie dust!!!!



I’m with you for the pixie dust; the 21st is our last night - we will go this night if there is a party.


----------



## anneboleyn

SaintsManiac said:


> Any tips on meeting Jafar AND Queen of Hearts in one night? We aren't trying to do rides. Our focus will be these meets, parade and fireworks.



When I was at the 09/11/16 MNSSHP, Jafar hardly had a wait at all. I was very surprised by it! We waited maybe 10 minutes. And this was relatively early in the night, before the first parade and fireworks. 

Genie’s line was fairly long tho!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Does anyone have any costume ideas for families? I’m not the creative type and I can’t make my own lol. It will be me, DH, DD7, DD4 and DS2. I’d love to do a matching group theme but all the ones I’ve seen are families of 4!


----------



## minniesBFF

Following along.  We'll be down the day after Labor Day and plan on doing a party.  I am so excited!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Looks like there just might be a Labor Day party. I went in to check park hours by adding to my itinerary (thanks @GADisneyDad14) and it shows a 6pm close on that day. Interesting.


----------



## kyomagi

im ready for my 4th Halloween party!  And i found a great new "pin" to go with it!


----------



## Kewz1

Momma_Lanier said:


> Does anyone have any costume ideas for families? I’m not the creative type and I can’t make my own lol. It will be me, DH, DD7, DD4 and DS2. I’d love to do a matching group theme but all the ones I’ve seen are families of 4!




The Incredibles, Winnie the Pooh & Gang, Fab 5, Peter Pan off the top of my head...


----------



## davale4

Can’t wait!!! My kids loved it last year!


----------



## Melindarella

Labor Day Week, here we come!!!!  Can't wait!


----------



## MouseMolly

Momma_Lanier said:


> Does anyone have any costume ideas for families? I’m not the creative type and I can’t make my own lol. It will be me, DH, DD7, DD4 and DS2. I’d love to do a matching group theme but all the ones I’ve seen are families of 4!



The Pixar movies are great for family costumes, and you can get away with just shirts and accessories. Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Incredibles, and Inside Out all have 5 or more memorable characters. I also second Kewz1's suggestions for Peter Pan and Winnie the Pooh. If your girls want to be girl characters, Inside Out and Toy Story have the better ratios.


----------



## ChewieIsMyCoPilot

Here are some of my costume pics from last year! Went to two parties. We did Lumiere and Cogsworth one night and Maleficient and Tinkerbell the other.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

MouseMolly said:


> The Pixar movies are great for family costumes, and you can get away with just shirts and accessories. Toy Story, Finding Nemo, Incredibles, and Inside Out all have 5 or more memorable characters. I also second Kewz1's suggestions for Peter Pan and Winnie the Pooh. If your girls want to be girl characters, Inside Out and Toy Story have the better ratios.



Thank you! I’m beginning to think we probably shouldn’t be in full costume since we will be going in September and it will be HOT. To know that shirts and accessories will still work, is a huge plus!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Kewz1 said:


> The Incredibles, Winnie the Pooh & Gang, Fab 5, Peter Pan off the top of my head...



Thank you! Peter Pan is on my list!


----------



## Horizons-1

My DW and I are planning a trip for either September or the week after Thanksgiving for our family plus grandparents.  Will be the first trip with our DD who will either be 8 months or 11 months depending on which we choose.

Either time will offer a chance at a party so will be looking forward to narrowing it down.  Thankfully we're both seasoned vets when it comes to the WDW parks, but the little one will definitely add a new challenge.


----------



## Ds4angels

So my DH actually thinks he might want to do this in place of our MK day. Of meet and greets aren't a priority, can we get everything done from 4- midnight?


----------



## Cluelyss

Ds4angels said:


> So my DH actually thinks he might want to do this in place of our MK day. Of meet and greets aren't a priority, can we get everything done from 4- midnight?


What’s your definition of “everything”?


----------



## ncgator

I’m thinking of doing the same, making the Halloween party my MK day since meet and greets aren’t our thing either.  I just love the Halloween atmosphere!  It’s probably been 10 years since I’ve done this or the Christmas party, but I remember the crowds being quite low and getting to do all the rides with little wait.  Not sure if things are different now.  I’m hoping to do the 10/3 DVC evening event at the Studios, one Halloween party, and then use my 2 day tix for Epcot and Animal Kingdom.


----------



## Tomh

We are hoping for a party on the 28th, and that will also be an MK day for us, so we will be there the whole day.


----------



## Mrjoshua

I was wondering if anyone could help me out... I attended the party for the first time last year (loved it), and heard a song played multiple times while on Main St. It sounded like a big band type song. Lead singer had a gravelly voice, and the chorus had lyrics seemed to contain the words "Voodoo", "Hoodoo", and "You do". Anyone know the song? It was in a rotation with Thriller, and others.


----------



## Ds4angels

Basically the rides, my kids aren't big on m&g. Thinking we'd catch a late night snack while we watch the 2md parade


----------



## pd1138

Think we might do this....if there is an August date!  So exciting!


----------



## Aladora

Mrjoshua said:


> I was wondering if anyone could help me out... I attended the party for the first time last year (loved it), and heard a song played multiple times while on Main St. It sounded like a big band type song. Lead singer had a gravelly voice, and the chorus had lyrics seemed to contain the words "Voodoo", "Hoodoo", and "You do". Anyone know the song? It was in a rotation with Thriller, and others.




I was not at the party last year but I can tell you that song! That would be "Magic Dance" by David Bowie from the movie Labyrinth!


----------



## Cluelyss

Ds4angels said:


> Basically the rides, my kids aren't big on m&g. Thinking we'd catch a late night snack while we watch the 2md parade


If you just want to do the parade and shows you’ll have plenty of time for rides. Just know that not everything is open during the party (Jungle Cruise, for example, becomes a trick or treat trail). So plan accordingly if that’s your only time in MK.


----------



## Mrjoshua

Aladora said:


> I was not at the party last year but I can tell you that song! That would be "Magic Dance" by David Bowie from the movie Labyrinth!


Thank you, but actually no (although "Magic Dance" is one of my favorites). I found the song I was looking for this morning, through a search that I hadn't thought of before. I hope everyone enjoys! This should put you in the mood for a Halloween


----------



## disneynurse03

We are going August 16-25th this year, fingers crossed for a MNSSHP...we went last in September 2015 and it rained during our party. It was still fun but I would love to get to one this year..without rain!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mrjoshua said:


> Thank you, but actually no (although "Magic Dance" is one of my favorites). I found the song I was looking for this morning, through a search that I hadn't thought of before. I hope everyone enjoys! This should put you in the mood for a Halloween



I also went a big search for this song last year, and was able to find it using the phrases and words you remembered. Wish I had seen this earlier as I could have told you


----------



## Lswilmot@aol.com

We will be at WDW for only 2 nights after a short cruise.  We'll be there Labor Day and the following Tuesday.  Hope for a party either night.  Chances?


----------



## Pdollar88

What time does BOG close on party days? Is dinner still served?


----------



## Cayaco

Ds4angels said:


> So my DH actually thinks he might want to do this in place of our MK day. Of meet and greets aren't a priority, can we get everything done from 4- midnight?



You can meet Jack and Sally *OR* you can meet everyone else *OR *you can go on the rides, meet some of the folks, and get lots of candy.

But then again you can get in at 4 and line up for Jack and Sally for a few hours before they show up, then book it over to 7 dwarves, then go mop up the other exclusives, watch the parade, see the fireworks, then go ride things and still end up with candy.

So maybe.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Cayaco said:


> All other meet and greets can take a hike, these guys are the best in any of the parks!
> 5 months after our trip and I’m still mad I missed these guys at our parties!! Lol my favorites ever!!!!!!


----------



## sheila14

Cayaco said:


> You can meet Jack and Sally *OR* you can meet everyone else *OR *you can go on the rides, meet some of the folks, and get lots of candy.
> 
> But then again you can get in at 4 and line up for Jack and Sally for a few hours before they show up, then book it over to 7 dwarves, then go mop up the other exclusives, watch the parade, see the fireworks, then go ride things and still end up with candy.
> 
> So maybe.


Watch this thread and have game plan a week or so before you leave. Jack n Sally, you must line up right at 4 when you arrive in park. Around 6ish, get in line for Pooh n gang or head over to the Big top tent at 430 for dwarves. You will be able to see other characters  but if a bigger character is more important perhaps do that one first. Candy will be handed out ALL night and it is true wait until later in the night n get it because the bag will be HEAVY!!!


----------



## sheila14

I almost missed them last year. I was walking down the side path to get candy at Tom Sawyer Dock and noticed these 2 guys hanging around. I asked if I could just take a random picture and this is when I found out it was an actual photo for memory maker!!!!


----------



## Mollymovacca

Yay yay yay!!! So glad to see the new thread!!!!! We went to our first two parties last September and while they were both sold out and very busy, we had so so much fun!!! Going back first week in September and hoping for that Thursday 9-6 party that is being rumored!! Only planning one party this trip... for now!  Our son has had our costumes picked out since last year so I’m hoping I can pull that together!!! Can’t wait to plan and prepare with everyone again!! Wahooooo!!!!


----------



## Vala

My itinerary from last year - I completely skipped rides. When my friend and I were going separately we always were chatting to people and let them know the second person was coming.

1. Wristband at Main Entrance. I got in line 45 minutes before unofficial entry and by no means was the first.
2. Off to Jack and Sally line. Speed walked, no break. Was eighth, and three of the groups had someone there without wristband keeping their space and switched off.
3. Waited for Jack and Sally. My friend caught up with me and said she didn't want  to meetJack and Sally, but was going to get food. She offered to keep my space in the Dwarfs line which I took her up on.
4. Jack and Sally came out earlier as usual. Saw them towards end of the first set and rushed to Dwarfs to free my friend. Met Dwarves shortly after second set started.
5. My friend had gone to Pooh & Gang, her must do meet, and ended up being 4th. I caught up with her there after Jack and Sally. Met Pooh and Gang comfortably in first set.
6. Got one of the special treats in Tomorrowland.
7. Met Lotso. Then my friend realized Abu was out and we split up for a while.
8. I met Tarzan, Jane and Terk, shortest wait of the night.
9. Got another one of the Specialty Desserts.
10. Over to Haunted Mansion for photos and ghosts.
11. Found Grave Digger Meet while looking for a trick or treat trail.
12. Did trick or treat line after all. 
13. Stumbled into Brear Bear entertaining people along the parade route.
14. Got another dessert and brought one over to my friend who was still in the Aladdin line.
15. Met Aladdin and Abu.
16. Treat line for me on the way while she did the Grave Digger Meet.
17. When checking for Parade spots there still was plenty of time, so we went to check out the Donald/Daisy meet. Line there was ridiculously slow, so my friend sent me to Pirate Goofy whose line wasn't faster. We had to give up in the end because we did not want to risk missing the second parade. I got a seat on the curb after a kind soul sitting there saw me limping and insisted I sat down. My friend stood behind me.
17. Second Parade, watched Hocus Pocus show from the distance.
18. Hocus Pocus show closer to stage.
19. Last round through the parks checking if Mansion Ghosts still were out, doing Photopass photos and treat lines.

The biggest problem was the Jack and Sally/Dwarfs decision. If we had not split up this would not have been doable unless we had given up other character meets. By the point I had ran over there the line was at least an hour longer, and I wasn't messing about while getting from A to B. Before my friend offered to skip Jack and Sally and keep my spot I actually had removed the Dwarfs from my plans.


----------



## Ds4angels

Anyone know how long the line for Pooh and friends normally is? Thinking of doing party instead of CP breakfast. My kids wanted to meet them, but this would be a better "value" then a meal CP


----------



## Vala

Ds4angels said:


> Anyone know how long the line for Pooh and friends normally is? Thinking of doing party instead of CP breakfast. My kids wanted to meet them, but this would be a better "value" then a meal CP



I would put it fourth longest of the night after Jack/Sally, Dwarfs and Moana. Another thing is it moves really slow, and they take half hour breaks between sets if I remember correctly.

Would your kids be okay with special outfits? They wear Halloween costumes during the party. 

If you have no other character goals you could still get in line for them before the party starts. At least you wouldn't spend valuable party time in line then.


----------



## Ds4angels

My guys would probably love the outfits. I guess I will just watch for party reports as we get closer. Do they usually meet at Pooh's ride? Thinking the kids could do tea cups while keeping an eye on the line


----------



## Vala

Ds4angels said:


> My guys would probably love the outfits. I guess I will just watch for party reports as we get closer. Do they usually meet at Pooh's ride? Thinking the kids could do tea cups while keeping an eye on the line



Yes, next to the ride. It's the same area where the regular Pooh meet is throughout the day.

I just thought I better mention the outfits. One woman in line behind us totally flipped because she hadn't realized and wanted "normal" Eeyore.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ds4angels said:


> My guys would probably love the outfits. I guess I will just watch for party reports as we get closer. Do they usually meet at Pooh's ride? Thinking the kids could do tea cups while keeping an eye on the line


We lined up around 6:30 and were one of the last to meet them in their first set. I sent DH and the kids on the tea cups while I waited


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> What time does BOG close on party days? Is dinner still served?


The restaurant is open all night. Last year you could eat until 6 with a regular park ticket. There was then a separate link to book dining during the party, which required a party ticket.


----------



## disneyjr77

How is the line for the Grave Diggers?  I'm doing HM ears and a tank from etsy as my "costume" and would love to get a pic with them.  Are there other HM photo ops?


----------



## wehrengrizz

disneyjr77 said:


> How is the line for the Grave Diggers?  I'm doing HM ears and a tank from etsy as my "costume" and would love to get a pic with them.  Are there other HM photo ops?


When we saw the grave diggers (AMAZING. best interaction ever, and they don't even talk!), there were 2 people in line. A few others used the "photo op" area with a giant pumpkin/ornament (?) looking thing...but they thought that's what the photographer was there for; most weren't interested in waiting between sets. They're kind of in a spot that most people would walk by without noticing (this is the same for others like Cruella).  

Outside the gates to HM, there was a cool shot with a lantern that we held up, and then there was another magic shot inside the gates near where the performances are. I wish I could upload my pics from these but I'm failing at that. We hit the HM area just as it was getting dark and the lines were totally manageable but built fast


----------



## disneyjr77

wehrengrizz said:


> When we saw the grave diggers (AMAZING. best interaction ever, and they don't even talk!), there were 2 people in line. A few others used the "photo op" area with a giant pumpkin/ornament (?) looking thing...but they thought that's what the photographer was there for; most weren't interested in waiting between sets. They're kind of in a spot that most people would walk by without noticing (this is the same for others like Cruella).
> 
> Outside the gates to HM, there was a cool shot with a lantern that we held up, and then there was another magic shot inside the gates near where the performances are. I wish I could upload my pics from these but I'm failing at that. We hit the HM area just as it was getting dark and the lines were totally manageable but built fast



Ooooohhhhh, so excited!!!! I saw the ones with the lantern, they look so cool.  I'm definitely hitting all the HM photo spots.


----------



## sheila14

disneyjr77 said:


> Ooooohhhhh, so excited!!!! I saw the ones with the lantern, they look so cool.  I'm definitely hitting all the HM photo spots.


Here is my grave digger photo:


----------



## sheila14

I will try to upload my grave digger video later!!


----------



## Cluelyss

This photo is available at the exit of the ride 
 

The hitchhiking ghosts magic shot moves around year to year but is usually somewhere in Frontierland


----------



## Cluelyss

Lantern photo from last year


----------



## Cluelyss

There’s also this one at the front of the park


----------



## SPJoeG

Great thread.  I'm also hoping there is a party on 8/17.  I see the park closes at 6pm on that day.  Does Disney really ever close the MK on a Friday Night for a "Private Party"?


----------



## Vala

disneyjr77 said:


> How is the line for the Grave Diggers?  I'm doing HM ears and a tank from etsy as my "costume" and would love to get a pic with them.  Are there other HM photo ops?



No line at all both times when we went.

Funny that now there's been another photo with three HHG posted. I got the shot near Mansion, had only one Ghost, complained both in the park and through e-mail and was told both times "the correct magic was inserted."


----------



## Carey_B

Waiting patiently for tickets to go on sale!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Vala said:


> No line at all both times when we went.
> 
> Funny that now there's been another photo with three HHG posted. I got the shot near Mansion, had only one Ghost, complained both in the park and through e-mail and was told both times "the correct magic was inserted."



I did the hitchhiking hosts twice.  Once by myself outside of the mansion.  that one only got 1 ghost.
Later that night my DH and I had it done in adventureland, and that one got 3 ghosts.


----------



## Cluelyss

Vala said:


> No line at all both times when we went.
> 
> Funny that now there's been another photo with three HHG posted. I got the shot near Mansion, had only one Ghost, complained both in the park and through e-mail and was told both times "the correct magic was inserted."


Did you get the one ghost photo during party hours? That’s the normal “day shot” so wondering if it was taken prior to 7?


----------



## SquashBanana

Question about the magic shots: Can they be taken with your own personal camera or do you have to have MM to see the "magic"? This will be my first party and I've never used MM before. Thanks!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Why hello halloween buddies! I'm thinking of a new costume this year


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> Did you get the one ghost photo during party hours? That’s the normal “day shot” so wondering if it was taken prior to 7?



I didn't know there was a normal (non party) hitch hiking magic shot.  I know that my 1 ghost pic was taken before 7.


----------



## sherlockmiles

SquashBanana said:


> Question about the magic shots: Can they be taken with your own personal camera or do you have to have MM to see the "magic"? This will be my first party and I've never used MM before. Thanks!



You need MM - disney adds the magic.


----------



## Best Aunt

SquashBanana said:


> Question about the magic shots: Can they be taken with your own personal camera or do you have to have MM to see the "magic"? This will be my first party and I've never used MM before. Thanks!



If taken with your own camera, they can look pretty funny.  For the non-Halloween ones, they pose you.  Sometimes you are pointing at nothing, then a character is added.  (haven't done the party yet so haven't done those magic shots.)


----------



## kenly777

How much did the tickets cost last year? Thanks!!


----------



## Vala

Cluelyss said:


> Did you get the one ghost photo during party hours? That’s the normal “day shot” so wondering if it was taken prior to 7?



Prior to 7, non party day. Is it normal to have one ghost then? I never realized there was a difference between the day photo and the one offered during the party. Thanks for your reply.



sherlockmiles said:


> I didn't know there was a normal (non party) hitch hiking magic shot.  I know that my 1 ghost pic was taken before 7.



I had no idea there's a difference either.


----------



## Cluelyss

Vala said:


> Prior to 7, non party day. Is it normal to have one ghost then? I never realized there was a difference between the day photo and the one offered during the party. Thanks for your reply.
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea there's a difference either.


Yep, the 3 ghost shot is exclusive to MNSSHP. The 1 ghost shot is taken regularly, even outside of the holiday season (we’ve had them taken in March!)


----------



## Cluelyss

kenly777 said:


> How much did the tickets cost last year? Thanks!!


Depended on the date, but around $100ish. If you google it, I’m sure you could find the exact amounts.


----------



## Vala

sherlockmiles said:


> I didn't know there was a normal (non party) hitch hiking magic shot.  I know that my 1 ghost pic was taken before 7.





Cluelyss said:


> Yep, the 3 ghost shot is exclusive to MNSSHP. The 1 ghost shot is taken regularly, even outside of the holiday season (we’ve had them taken in March!)



You learn something new every day.

That was my first trip to WDW in 3 years, looks like I wasn't that up to date with my Magic Shots.


----------



## Best Aunt

We got a picture near the Haunted Mansion with one hitch-hiking ghost in March 2017.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Vala said:


> You learn something new every day.
> 
> That was my first trip to WDW in 3 years, looks like I wasn't that up to date with my Magic Shots.




There's a great thread by FoxC63 dedicated to magic shots that she keeps very up to date:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/


----------



## monique5

kenly777 said:


> How much did the tickets cost last year? Thanks!!



See Post #3


----------



## Vala

sherlockmiles said:


> There's a great thread by FoxC63 dedicated to magic shots that she keeps very up to date:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/



The most embarrassing thing is that I've actually been posting in there.


----------



## disneyjr77

sheila14 said:


> Here is my grave digger photo:



Love it!

I like how the one guy is doing a creepy smile.  I thought about doing a ghost-y type make-up but thought nah, cuz it'll look weird if i smile lol but if i do a creepy smile it could work.


----------



## disneyjr77

Cluelyss said:


> This photo is available at the exit of the ride
> View attachment 305310
> 
> The hitchhiking ghosts magic shot moves around year to year but is usually somewhere in Frontierland
> View attachment 305313



Love your costumes!  Now if i could talk DD into a HM themed costume that would be cool.  She wants to be 11 from Stranger Things.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Quick question about wristbands: We have APs and will already be in the MK before party time. Are there wristband stations in places other than the front? I think I remember seeing one in Tomorrowland for MVMCP.


----------



## sheila14

Sorry everyone but I cannot upload my Grave Digger Video, it states "to large"


----------



## disneyjr77

Duh, multi-quote is my friend 



Cluelyss said:


> Lantern photo from last year
> View attachment 305314





Cluelyss said:


> There’s also this one at the front of the park
> View attachment 305315



Love these...everybody's pics are getting me even more excited 



Vala said:


> No line at all both times when we went.
> 
> Funny that now there's been another photo with three HHG posted. I got the shot near Mansion, had only one Ghost, complained both in the park and through e-mail and was told both times "the correct magic was inserted."





sherlockmiles said:


> View attachment 305361 View attachment 305362
> 
> I did the hitchhiking hosts twice.  Once by myself outside of the mansion.  that one only got 1 ghost.
> Later that night my DH and I had it done in adventureland, and that one got 3 ghosts.



Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Vala said:


> The most embarrassing thing is that I've actually been posting in there.



As the host of the Magic Shot thread I'm not sure what you mean, embarrassed how?  I don't see a single entry from you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

SaintsManiac said:


> Quick question about wristbands: We have APs and will already be in the MK before party time. Are there wristband stations in places other than the front? I think I remember seeing one in Tomorrowland for MVMCP.



Yep. In the past there have been three from inside the park. If they remain the same this year there will be one in Tomorrowland, one by Philharmagic and one by POTC.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

You could make a private link only youtube video with it if you want to share it. I do that if a vids too large for a post.


----------



## sherlockmiles

sheila14 said:


> Sorry everyone but I cannot upload my Grave Digger Video, it states "to large"


You have to compress it first.


----------



## Vala

FoxC63 said:


> As the host of the Magic Shot thread I'm not sure what you mean, embarrassed how?  I don't see a single entry from you.



I'm sorry, I posted several Photopass shots and got my threads mixed up. I didn't actually post them in the Magic Shot thread. I was sure I had.

I was actually looking at the Magic Shot thread and overlooked that there were two versions of the ghost photo, and I personally consider that embarrassing. I moderate on a non-Disney forum, so I'm usually pretty good at looking up things. I do consider posting in (or even looking at) a thread and overlooking things embarrassing, and that is what my post said.

I am really not sure what you mean either. I wasn't attacking you or anything. Your post sounds like you think that.


----------



## Vala

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yep. In the past there have been three from inside the park. If they remain the same this year there will be one in Tomorrowland, one by Philharmagic and one by POTC.



The Philharmagic line was pretty long early the night we did, and a CM said they may not start handing out wristbands before the "official entry time". I had decided it wasn't worth the risk and went back to the entrance. A number of people were doing the same.


----------



## FoxC63

Vala said:


> I'm sorry, I posted several Photopass shots and got my threads mixed up. I didn't actually post them in the Magic Shot thread. I was sure I had.
> 
> I was actually looking at the Magic Shot thread and overlooked that there were two versions of the ghost photo, and I personally consider that embarrassing. I moderate on a non-Disney forum, so I'm usually pretty good at looking up things. I do consider posting in (or even looking at) a thread and overlooking things embarrassing, and that is what my post said.
> 
> I am really not sure what you mean either. I wasn't attacking you or anything. Your post sounds like you think that.



No I wasn't attacking you, I just wasn't sure what you meant as I do watch that thread carefully.  I didn't see any posts from you so I was just wanting clarification.  If someone does say something negative I want it taken care of immediately as that's just not cool.


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> You have to compress it first.


That is foreign talk to me!!!! Any help?


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyjr77 said:


> Love your costumes!  Now if i could talk DD into a HM themed costume that would be cool.  She wants to be 11 from Stranger Things.


Thank you!

I must say, though, I love the idea of an 11 costume


----------



## tinkerbelletreasure

Following


----------



## disneyjr77

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I must say, though, I love the idea of an 11 costume



I toyed with the idea of being Dustin since I already have the curly hair lol but I really want to do HM. 

I'm afraid she's gonne be to hot, she wants to do it all, down to the jacket and tube socks lol. I'm trying to think of a modified version that's Florida August acceptable lol


----------



## SaintsManiac

Well there are 3 nights that MK closes at 6pm during Labor Day week. Interesting!


----------



## Raya

We booked the last week in August. I'm really hoping for two parties! Costumes are going to be Ursula and the Haunted Mansion Ghost Bride (NOT Constance, but the original beating heart bride ) How much longer until the dates come out???

And, does anyone know of a service that will alert me when discount codes come out? Because Holy Moly those hotel rooms are not cheap.  I'd love to get a discount code.


----------



## Ddaba1

We had an awesome time last year!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Ddaba1 said:


> We had an awesome time last year! View attachment 305762 View attachment 305763


Great pics. You guys look awesome.  Thx for sharing.


----------



## Emmasmommy1011

Following along! So excited! Maybe this year we will get to actually do a full party! First Time= wash out for 75% of it (cancelled parade/fireworks etc) and then last year Hurricane made us change our plans!


----------



## Best Aunt

Can somebody explain the ticket buying process to me, for the Halloween party?  Do you get actual physical tickets?  Or do they just show in your My Disney Experience account, and then you have to assign them to people in your MDE account?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Best Aunt said:


> Can somebody explain the ticket buying process to me, for the Halloween party?  Do you get actual physical tickets?  Or do they just show in your My Disney Experience account, and then you have to assign them to people in your MDE account?



You should get an actual ticket, they are nothing special, they just look like any other WDW ticket. They will show up in your MDE account and you'll have assigned the ticket to different people while you are purchasing them.


----------



## Best Aunt

Ticket buying question # 2: In the past, have there been discounts available for the Halloween party tickets (AP, DVC)?

If yes, are there restrictions on who you can buy for?  Could I buy at a discount for myself and a friend, or does it have to be a family member?

(Thank you to @OhioStateBuckeye for answering my other question).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Best Aunt said:


> Ticket buying question # 2: In the past, have there been discounts available for the Halloween party tickets (AP, DVC)?
> 
> If yes, are there restrictions on who you can buy for?  Could I buy at a discount for myself and a friend, or does it have to be a family member?



Yes, there will be discounts. However, they won't usually be that significant, maybe $5-10ish a ticket.

I think there is a limit as to how many you can buy, but it does not have to be a family member.


----------



## focusondisney

SaintsManiac said:


> Well there are 3 nights that MK closes at 6pm during Labor Day week. Interesting!



I’m seeing 4: Monday, Thursday, Friday & Saturday. Three days in a row & both  weekend nights would be unusual for a party. Not sure what’s up with that.


----------



## Best Aunt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes, there will be discounts. However, they won't usually be that significant, maybe $5-10ish a ticket.
> 
> I think there is a limit as to how many you can buy, but it does not have to be a family member.



Thank you for your help!


----------



## SaintsManiac

focusondisney said:


> I’m seeing 4: Monday, Thursday, Friday & Saturday. Three days in a row & both  weekend nights would be unusual for a party. Not sure what’s up with that.





Yep, just saw Saturday today. I couldn't see it when I posed that. Seems like a lot!!


----------



## focusondisney

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep, just saw Saturday today. I couldn't see it when I posed that. Seems like a lot!!



I think Saturday's hours were just posted today. We arrive on Saturday & that is the only day posted for my week so far. Will be interesting to see what the following week hours look like. I really can't believe they would do 3 party nights in a row over a weekend. 

I know that weekend  used to be Night of Joy at MK, but I think that is  at a World of Sports again this year.


----------



## SaintsManiac

focusondisney said:


> I think Saturday's hours were just posted today. We arrive on Saturday & that is the only day posted for my week so far. Will be interesting to see what the following week hours look like. I really can't believe they would do 3 party nights in a row over a weekend.
> 
> I know that weekend  used to be Night of Joy at MK, but I think that is  at a World of Sports again this year.





Kenny the Pirate actually has 9/8 as Night of Joy.


----------



## sherlockmiles

SaintsManiac said:


> Kenny the Pirate actually has 9/8 as Night of Joy.


yep 9/8 = night of joy


----------



## focusondisney

SaintsManiac said:


> Kenny the Pirate actually has 9/8 as Night of Joy.




I had checked world of sports listings about 2 weeks ago & thought  I saw NOJ listed there again. But with these hours,  looks like it will be back at MK. Guess the experiment at WOS didn’t go well.

At least we know Disney hasn’t completely gone off the deep edge with parties!  

Edit to add: just looked at Kenny the pirate’s site. He has question marks  with his NOJ listing,  “Night of Joy??”  so he is guessing just like the rest of us.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

SaintsManiac said:


> Yep, just saw Saturday today. I couldn't see it when I posed that. Seems like a lot!!


Whats up with the Monday/thursday party dates.  Im going 9/15-9/20 and basically my whole plan revolves around the parties being on Sunday and Tuesday.  Think this is just an aberration because of the Labor Day holiday?


----------



## vinotinto

Tk0021 said:


> I followed the 2017 thread because we went to the party and I wanted to post about our experience on this one. We went last year the Friday before Labor Day and it was packed and it rained. We waited well over an hour to meet Belle and Gaston and then it rained for over two hours. Both shows were canceled and the parades were delayed. They basically had a parade, fireworks and the second parade back to back to back. Since it rained and nothing was going on the trick or treat lines were huge. Honestly, I don’t think it would have been that great without the rain either. We just didn’t like it, but that’s just my opinion.


We went to the same party! September 1st - the Friday before Labor Day. I agree with you - it was pretty rough. A lot of rain, cancelled shows, totally packed with people, they pushed some stuff back, but no one knew *when* it would happen, as they were just looking at the weather to decide whether to go with it or not. Which means we spent  time waiting and waiting for the first parade and for the fireworks, hoping it would happen, and then giving up, and then missing or almost missing it. We missed half of the Fireworks this way. It was hard to find out if the characters had been cancelled or relocated. It was a very expensive night for what we got to do. I will *never* buy tickets in advance again.

And the previous year, my two parties were cancelled in October because of Matthew. So I'm batting 0 for 2 the last two years!

So with all this rain and crowds the last two years, I said no more September or October to Disney. But now, my DH just announced he has a conference in Ponte Vedra mid-September. So, I'm thinking, do I get to do a MNSSHP do-over? What if we go to WDW for a couple of day before the conference, and if the weather is nice we get tickets to MNSSHP? Hmmm, we still have our costumes from last year...


----------



## sherlockmiles

vinotinto said:


> So I'm batting 0 for 2 the last two years!



Let me know what dates you're going so I book a different date (lol - just kidding)


----------



## vinotinto

sherlockmiles said:


> Let me know what dates you're going so I book a different date (lol - just kidding)


Indeed!


----------



## AlohaNow

So yesterday we chucked our WDW fall break plans out the window and booked a 7-night cruise out of Fort Lauderdale instead. I love that we'll be cruising again, but I still have a hankering to get to WDW! I'm thinking if we fly into MCO during the day on the Friday before our cruise that there would be a Party that night. On Saturday we could just hang out at our resort, pool, Disney Springs, whatever, before driving down to FLL that evening to spend the night and meet our ship on Sunday.  Is there something wrong with me that I want to do this so badly?  I haven't been to WDW in 11 years, and the Magic Kingdom is all that matters to me (and DH). I'll take just a few hours and a few rides!


----------



## KNovacovschi

So can't wait, will be my husbands first time doing it. My daughter and I did it in 2015 but wasn't able to stay the whole night due to my daughter not feeling well. We are dressing up as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum. I'm just deciding between going Sept 23 or 25.


----------



## AdrianaR

I’m so excited! My sister and I will be going in september! This will be our first Halloween Party! I did MVMCP in 2016 and loved it, I’ve heard MNSSHP is better, cant’t wait!


----------



## Minnie0920

If we are going to be at MK the morning of the party and then buy the hard ticket go back to the party that night, can I make FP+ reservations for both tickets or will our regular ticket override the MNSSHP ticket?


----------



## vinotinto

Minnie0920 said:


> If we are going to be at MK the morning of the party and then buy the hard ticket go back to the party that night, can I make FP+ reservations for both tickets or will our regular ticket override the MNSSHP ticket?


Only one set of FP per day, unless you create a separate MDE account.


----------



## Minnie0920

vinotinto said:


> Only one set of FP per day, unless you create a separate MDE account.


Thanks! That makes me want to rethink our plans. I wasn’t aware you could book FP+ with MNSSHP, but trying to work around the parties, the EMH hours, dining and the crowd calendar suggestions things are getting complicated! Ha! Just feels sad to lose a possible 3 FP+ opportunities! If you had a separate MDE account do you need saperate magic bands? Would you just link the hard ticket for MNSSHP?


----------



## vinotinto

Minnie0920 said:


> Thanks! That makes me want to rethink our plans. I wasn’t aware you could book FP+ with MNSSHP, but trying to work around the parties, the EMH hours, dining and the crowd calendar suggestions things are getting complicated! Ha! Just feels sad to lose a possible 3 FP+ opportunities! If you had a separate MDE account do you need saperate magic bands? Would you just link the hard ticket for MNSSHP?


You would create a separate MDE account, purchase tickets, and have WDW mail the hard tickets to you. There are no FPs during the party. FPs are for the time prior to the party (4:00-6:30 pm). 

It remains to be seen if FPs will be able to be booked at all with the earlier closing time. Some people (but not most) had issues last year with their party tickets suddenly not being recognized as valid ticket media for FP (after FPs were booked) and their last day of FPs being deleted (in some cases with warning, but in some cases without). There was a lot of confusion. So, I would wait to see what happens at the early parties.


----------



## focusondisney

vinotinto said:


> You would create a separate MDE account, purchase tickets, and have WDW mail the hard tickets to you. There are no FPs during the party. FPs are for the time prior to the party (4:00-6:30 pm).
> 
> It remains to be seen if FPs will be able to be booked at all with the earlier closing time. Some people (but not most) had issues last year with their party tickets suddenly not being recognized as valid ticket media for FP (after FPs were booked) and their last day of FPs being deleted (in some cases with warning, but in some cases without). There was a lot of confusion. So, I would wait to see what happens at the early parties.



Right. And also, people who went to Disney After Hours last year were able to get in at 4 pm with that ticket. This year, they stuck pretty close to the official 7 pm entry time. No one was allowed in at 4. The earliest reports were a little before 6. Even with 8 pm park closing. They were able to make a few fastpasses after they got in.  But until the first few parties, we won't know what Disney will about entry & fastpasses with the new 6 pm closing.


----------



## Amy11401

focusondisney said:


> Right. And also, people who went to Disney After Hours last year were able to get in at 4 pm with that ticket. This year, they stuck pretty close to the official 7 pm entry time. No one was allowed in at 4. The earliest reports were a little before 6. Even with 8 pm park closing. They were able to make a few fastpasses after they got in.  But until the first few parties, we won't know what Disney will about entry & fastpasses with the new 6 pm closing.


I really hope we can get in at 4:00. We are planning not to go to a park that day but had planned to go to MNSSHP at 4:00.


----------



## KatyWDW

Eeek!!! Really hoping Moana is back for 2018!!


----------



## Davey Jones II

AlohaNow said:


> So yesterday we chucked our WDW fall break plans out the window and booked a 7-night cruise out of Fort Lauderdale instead. I love that we'll be cruising again, but I still have a hankering to get to WDW! I'm thinking if we fly into MCO during the day on the Friday before our cruise that there would be a Party that night. On Saturday we could just hang out at our resort, pool, Disney Springs, whatever, before driving down to FLL that evening to spend the night and meet our ship on Sunday.  Is there something wrong with me that I want to do this so badly?  I haven't been to WDW in 11 years, and the Magic Kingdom is all that matters to me (and DH). I'll take just a few hours and a few rides!



Nothing wrong with you in my book. I would definitely try to squeeze in a park day and/or halloween party.


----------



## MeganS721

We are going 10/28-11/3, my first ever MNSSHP and the first trip to Disney for my kids. Can’t wait!!


----------



## jsand99

MeganS721 said:


> We are going 10/28-11/3, my first ever MNSSHP and the first trip to Disney for my kids. Can’t wait!!



Those are our exact dates. Hoping for an October 29th party.


----------



## MeganS721

jsand99 said:


> Those are our exact dates. Hoping for an October 29th party.


I’m hoping for no party on the 29th haha that will probably be our MK day so I’m hoping the park doesn’t close early that day. I will just have to be flexible I guess! I can’t decide which party night would be best for us. We were thinking Halloween night but I know it will be really busy.


----------



## jsand99

MeganS721 said:


> I’m hoping for no party on the 29th haha that will probably be our MK day so I’m hoping the park doesn’t close early that day. I will just have to be flexible I guess! I can’t decide which party night would be best for us. We were thinking Halloween night but I know it will be really busy.



October 30th or Nov 1st would work for us too. Just hoping we don't have to do the one on halloween night but they all may be really busy around that time.


----------



## Minnie0920

focusondisney said:


> Right. And also, people who went to Disney After Hours last year were able to get in at 4 pm with that ticket. This year, they stuck pretty close to the official 7 pm entry time. No one was allowed in at 4. The earliest reports were a little before 6. Even with 8 pm park closing. They were able to make a few fastpasses after they got in.  But until the first few parties, we won't know what Disney will about entry & fastpasses with the new 6 pm closing.



Has Disney released anything about the 6:00 party start or is that just a rumor right now? We were also planning to go to MK on another day with MNSSHP and my plan was just to stay all day and then book at TS dinner at 5:30. I hope that will still be possible! I wish they would release more information before the dining reservation opens! Hard to make plans when there are no schedules for anything!


----------



## Best Aunt

Minnie0920 said:


> Has Disney released anything about the 6:00 party start or is that just a rumor right now? We were also planning to go to MK on another day with MNSSHP and my plan was just to stay all day and then book at TS dinner at 5:30. I hope that will still be possible! I wish they would release more information before the dining reservation opens! Hard to make plans when there are no schedules for anything!



On some nights, beginning in August, the Park Hours show that the Magic Kingdom is closing at 6:00 pm.  That's all we know right now.  People are making guesses based on that information.  On those nights (or at least the one I tried and the one someone else tried), you currently cannot make any dinner reservation at any time at any restaurant in the Magic Kingdom.  Note that we are already within 180 days for some of those dates.


----------



## vinotinto

Best Aunt said:


> On some nights, beginning in August, the Park Hours show that the Magic Kingdom is closing at 6:00 pm.  That's all we know right now.  People are making guesses based on that information.  On those nights (or at least the one I tried and the one someone else tried), you currently cannot make any dinner reservation at any time at any restaurant in the Magic Kingdom.  Note that we are already within 180 days for some of those dates.





Minnie0920 said:


> Has Disney released anything about the 6:00 party start or is that just a rumor right now? We were also planning to go to MK on another day with MNSSHP and my plan was just to stay all day and then book at TS dinner at 5:30. I hope that will still be possible! I wish they would release more information before the dining reservation opens! Hard to make plans when there are no schedules for anything!



It's all educated guesses until the official announcements, but based on the preliminary hours released, the party will likely begin at 7:00 pm, but the park will likely close at 6:00 pm to allow CMs to clear out the park before 7:00. This is what Disney did at MVMCP last year.  We don't know yet what will be the latest time that guests without a party ticket can make an ADR for this year. Last year, later evening ADRs opened later than 180 and later than the announcement of official party dates.


----------



## HollyMD

What do they usually do for the week of Columbus Day? A party Sunday, mon, Tues, AND Thurs and Fri or do they usually skip the Sun or Tues?


----------



## Cluelyss

vinotinto said:


> You would create a separate MDE account, purchase tickets, and have WDW mail the hard tickets to you. There are no FPs during the party. FPs are for the time prior to the party (4:00-6:30 pm).
> 
> It remains to be seen if FPs will be able to be booked at all with the earlier closing time. Some people (but not most) had issues last year with their party tickets suddenly not being recognized as valid ticket media for FP (after FPs were booked) and their last day of FPs being deleted (in some cases with warning, but in some cases without). There was a lot of confusion. So, I would wait to see what happens at the early parties.


Isn’t this “second account” the loophole they closed last year??


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yes, there will be discounts. However, they won't usually be that significant, maybe $5-10ish a ticket.
> 
> I think there is a limit as to how many you can buy, but it does not have to be a family member.


Just to add to this....it’s not a “general” AP or DVC discount. The discounts have historically only been offered for certain nights.


----------



## vinotinto

Cluelyss said:


> Isn’t this “second account” the loophole they closed last year??


No, that was a separate issue. In this case, they would get their MNSSHP tickets scanned when they come in. The loophole that was closed was people using FPs for tickets that their entry had not been scanned.


----------



## AlohaNow

Davey Jones II said:


> Nothing wrong with you in my book. I would definitely try to squeeze in a park day and/or halloween party.



Yep, I totally agree Davey!  I will just need to convince DH, as he may be less than thrilled with driving 3.5 hours to the port the night before when we could just be flying into FLL directly to catch the boat. One thing I have on my side is that I've been churning Disney gift cards and have more than enough to cover 3 party tickets, or even 3 one-day MK tickets if we decide that's the plan. I would even have $$$ left over for a nice meal in the park! Southwest opens their October schedule next week, so I'll see what's best as far as flights.  But I definitely know which way I'm leaning!


----------



## dachsie

So the only characters I would really want to meet would be the Dwarves and Pooh and gang.  Would it be better to get in line early for the Dwarves and then run to Pooh or get in line for Pooh early and try to catch the Dwarves around 11ish?


----------



## sheila14

From past experiences, I would get in line for Dwarves first then Pooh. You will need to get in line early for Dwarves, probably around 4:30ish because the line fills quickly. I got in line at 415 and by 6 there were over 200 people. Last year I got in line for Pooh and waited about 45 minutes because they take multiple breaks. I will be going to the second party they offer this year so I am going to try to keep my eyes opened for everything. My only goal this year is to see Minnie, Donald, Daisy, and Goofy down by the big circus tent.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Cluelyss said:


> Isn’t this “second account” the loophole they closed last year??


I was thinking the same thing! And didn’t people get in trouble for trying to “double dip” on FP+?


----------



## Ds4angels

vinotinto said:


> It's all educated guesses until the official announcements, but based on the preliminary hours released, the party will likely begin at 7:00 pm, but the park will likely close at 6:00 pm to allow CMs to clear out the park before 7:00. This is what Disney did at MVMCP last year.  We don't know yet what will be the latest time that guests without a party ticket can make an ADR for this year. Last year, later evening ADRs opened later than 180 and later than the announcement of official party dates.


So I'm confused about the park closing at 6 for the Xmas party last year? Does that mean that the party goers couldn't get in at 4 or till 6? Or do you mean they cleared out everyone w/o a party wristband at 6? Sorry for not quite understanding this


----------



## nicky89

Ds4angels said:


> So I'm confused about the park closing at 6 for the Xmas party last year? Does that mean that the party goers couldn't get in at 4 or till 6? Or do you mean they cleared out everyone w/o a party wristband at 6? Sorry for not quite understanding this


 You were still able to get in at 4. Starting at 6 they began checking wristbands and there were checkpoints (on main street, going into lands, etc.) where you had to show your wristband to get through.


----------



## MamaJessie

nicky89 said:


> You were still able to get in at 4. Starting at 6 they began checking wristbands and there were checkpoints (on main street, going into lands, etc.) where you had to show your wristband to get through.



That's good to know, I appreciate that they are cracking down on it a bit.


----------



## Ds4angels

nicky89 said:


> You were still able to get in at 4. Starting at 6 they began checking wristbands and there were checkpoints (on main street, going into lands, etc.) where you had to show your wristband to get through.


   Thank you for clearing that up for me


----------



## GillianP1301

dachsie said:


> So the only characters I would really want to meet would be the Dwarves and Pooh and gang.  Would it be better to get in line early for the Dwarves and then run to Pooh or get in line for Pooh early and try to catch the Dwarves around 11ish?



We did the Dwarfs just after 11:00pm and we were done in 30 minutes. So, I would recommend doing them in the last 45 minutes or so of the party. I'd much rather do that than line up for 2 hours at 4:00 to be one of the first to see them at 6:00.


----------



## Cluelyss

HollyMD said:


> What do they usually do for the week of Columbus Day? A party Sunday, mon, Tues, AND Thurs and Fri or do they usually skip the Sun or Tues?


We usually go this week, and historically Sunday’s party gets moved to Monday.


----------



## sheila14

Mollymovacca said:


> I was thinking the same thing! And didn’t people get in trouble for trying too “double dip” on FP+?


Although if you have your MNSSHP ticket on another account separate from your actual resort information account, I believe people are still getting extra FP for that day. Instead of 3 for the normal MK ticket, they also have their Halloween party ticket on a separate account and getting an additional 3 passes between 4-7.


----------



## KNovacovschi

sheila14 said:


> Although if you have your MNSSHP ticket on another account separate from your actual resort information account, I believe people are still getting extra FP for that day. Instead of 3 for the normal MK ticket, they also have their Halloween party ticket on a separate account and getting an additional 3 passes between 4-7.



In all honesty though I don't think it's really worth it since you don't really get 3 FPs for that time but 2. In the past if the FP ended after 6:30 they switched it out to one earlier in the day that you can't use anyways unless you are in the park with regular park ticket. I once booked a FP for 3:45-4:45. 4:45-5:45 and 5:45-6:45 and they cancelled the 5:45 one, I booked it 3 or more times and it got cancelled each time.


----------



## Davey Jones II

sheila14 said:


> From past experiences, I would get in line for Dwarves first then Pooh. You will need to get in line early for Dwarves, probably around 4:30ish because the line fills quickly. I got in line at 415 and by 6 there were over 200 people. Last year I got in line for Pooh and waited about 45 minutes because they take multiple breaks. I will be going to the second party they offer this year so I am going to try to keep my eyes opened for everything. My only goal this year is to see Minnie, Donald, Daisy, and Goofy down by the big circus tent.



Is there still a Pooh meet and greet at the UK Pavillion in WS? Or is that long gone? We didn't wait long for that one (granted, that was in 2012).


----------



## Davey Jones II

MamaJessie said:


> That's good to know, I appreciate that they are cracking down on it a bit.



There have definitely been more and more freeloaders who stick around for the party without buying a ticket. Even if they can't sneak into rides (and who knows, maybe sometimes they can) they can watch the parade and fireworks for free. These shameless people have contributed to overcrowded parties in recent years. It's too bad that the only way to crack down is by closing the MK EVEN EARLIER than ever!


----------



## Disneyliscious

Going this year but haven't been since 2015. Do they still do the dessert parties? Where can I find info on last years dessert party if they did it?


----------



## Best Aunt

Disneyliscious said:


> Going this year but haven't been since 2015. Do they still do the dessert parties? Where can I find info on last years dessert party if they did it?



LAST YEAR'S INFORMATION From http://www.wdwinfo.com/holidays/halloween.htm

*HalloWishes Dessert Party - 2017*

This package will include desserts at Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant and viewing for the Happy HalloWishes Nighttime Spectacular. Desserts will include a delicious assortment of sweets with items such as chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses, and other ghoulish goodies that will be created daily. Specialty drinks, signature lemonades, coffee, tea, and hot chocolate will also be served.

Price is $79 per adult and $49 per child (ages 3-9), tax included. Make reservations by calling (407) WDW-DINE or online by clicking here. Admission to Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party is required and not included in the package price. Check in is anytime from 4:00-7:00pm; guests will meet at the parade viewing area in Town Square at 7:30pm.

Dessert package WAS available on the following nights LAST YEAR:

August: 25, 29

September: 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, and 29

October: 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29, and 31

November: 1

IMPORTANT: To make dining or dessert party reservations that take place during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, you must have a valid event ticket for that night.

I REPEAT, THIS IS INFORMATION FROM LAST YEAR (2017) BECAUSE PP REQUESTED IT


----------



## Cluelyss

Davey Jones II said:


> Is there still a Pooh meet and greet at the UK Pavillion in WS? Or is that long gone? We didn't wait long for that one (granted, that was in 2012).


Sadly, the Epcot M&G is gone. But they do still have a regular MK M&G during the day. And are still at Crystal Palace. Tigger and Pooh are also usually at 1900 Park Fare breakfast.


----------



## SquashBanana

Did Moana meet until midnight last year? Just trying to decide if I want to wait for a couple hours during the 4-7 window or try to catch her at the end of the night right before the final stage show.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> Did Moana meet until midnight last year? Just trying to decide if I want to wait for a couple hours during the 4-7 window or try to catch her at the end of the night right before the final stage show.


I believe she met all night, thought they can always cut character lines prior to midnight once they think the established queue will get them to the end of the party. We walked by her line after the 2nd parade on two different nights and saw a very manageable wait both times.


----------



## Lswilmot@aol.com

I just checked Disneyworld.com and the hours are posted for Sept. 1, 2 & 3.  Magic Kingdom is slated to close at 9:00 PM on the 1st and 2nd but 6:00 PM on Sept. 3rd.  Hopefully that means MNSSHP is going to be held on that night!  We are only going to be there on the 3rd and 4th, so hopefully we can attend on Labor Day 9/3/18.


----------



## SquashBanana

Cluelyss said:


> I believe she met all night, thought they can always cut character lines prior to midnight once they think the established queue will get them to the end of the party. We walked by her line after the 2nd parade on two different nights and saw a very manageable wait both times.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Southwest opens their schedule tomorrow (3/8) for 10/2-11/3/18 travel!  Hoping for good prices to MCO!!


----------



## LandonDunes

dmetcalfrn said:


> Southwest opens their schedule tomorrow (3/8) for 10/2-11/3/18 travel!  Hoping for good prices to MCO!!



Doing the same. Although I thought it was the 15th. Hope you’re right.


----------



## dmetcalfrn

https://www.southwest.com/air/flight-schedules/index.html


----------



## Cayaco

Ddaba1 said:


> We had an awesome time last year!  View attachment 305763



What's that second picture from?  It's kind of creepy, like from a CCTV or monitoring camera somewhere.


----------



## Amy11401

dmetcalfrn said:


> Southwest opens their schedule tomorrow (3/8) for 10/2-11/3/18 travel!  Hoping for good prices to MCO!!


What time do they usually release the schedule?  Also is it usually the best price on the first day?


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Amy11401 said:


> What time do they usually release the schedule?  Also is it usually the best price on the first day?


Seems like it was 8 am last time I booked opening day but I don't remember for sure.  I remember the prices increasing multiple times over the first few days when we booked our trip to San Juan.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Amy11401 said:


> What time do they usually release the schedule?  Also is it usually the best price on the first day?




I got my email confirmation at about 6am on the last opening, so it was early. This was a few weeks ago. And yes the price has only gone up of sold out.


----------



## Amy11401

Thanks everyone


----------



## davale4

Cayaco said:


> What's that second picture from?  It's kind of creepy, like from a CCTV or monitoring camera somewhere.


This was on our way to MNSSHP.  It was taken at the lobby of the Polynesian but I was on the top floor.  I was far away and the angle from the top floor gave it that look I guess.  My DD daughter was wearing a Tower of Terror costume so it’s pretty cool that it looks creepy .   Can’t wait to go again this year!!!


----------



## LandonDunes

SaintsManiac said:


> I got my email confirmation at about 6am on the last opening, so it was early. This was a few weeks ago. And yes the price has only gone up of sold out.



Southwest flights are Up!!!  I just booked. $90 on the way back...MCO to PIT nonstop.


----------



## sheila14

LandonDunes said:


> Southwest flights are Up!!!  I just booked. $90 on the way back...MCO to PIT nonstop.


I fly out of PIT myself. I would rather drive an extra 15 minutes to PIT instead of CLE. My flights were $90 and $103. I still watch the prices and they fluctuate all the time. Nothing cheaper though. I am still hoping to go to the August 21 party!!!


----------



## bearybubba

sheila14 said:


> I fly out of PIT myself. I would rather drive an extra 15 minutes to PIT instead of CLE. My flights were $90 and $103. I still watch the prices and they fluctuate all the time. Nothing cheaper though. I am still hoping to go to the August 21 party!!!


Yeah we usually have to choose between PIT and  BUFFALO since we live right in the middle of both. BUF had our flight down at $84!!!! Super excited about that!


----------



## kenly777

SaintsManiac said:


> I got my email confirmation at about 6am on the last opening, so it was early. This was a few weeks ago. And yes the price has only gone up of sold out.


Check them and see if the ones that you booked a few weeks ago have dropped.  Mine did for the first time today!! Got back almost 15,000 points


----------



## Mr. Sassagoula

Just booked October-29th on Southwest- Sacramento to MCO non-stop $158! Love it!


----------



## dachsie

Lswilmot@aol.com said:


> I just checked Disneyworld.com and the hours are posted for Sept. 1, 2 & 3.  Magic Kingdom is slated to close at 9:00 PM on the 1st and 2nd but 6:00 PM on Sept. 3rd.  Hopefully that means MNSSHP is going to be held on that night!  We are only going to be there on the 3rd and 4th, so hopefully we can attend on Labor Day 9/3/18.


Do they typically only release one day at a time?  I am trying to plan for later in Sept and was hoping to see a calendar before making ADRs


----------



## SaintsManiac

kenly777 said:


> Check them and see if the ones that you booked a few weeks ago have dropped.  Mine did for the first time today!! Got back almost 15,000 points




They are still way higher than I paid. I will definitely keep checking! I'd love to get some points back.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Mr. Sassagoula said:


> Just booked October-29th on Southwest- Sacramento to MCO non-stop $158! Love it!



Southwest actually goes non-stop to MCO from Sac?  Really?  Gah - why not from Reno!


----------



## MeganS721

I booked my flights on Southwest today too! 10/27 nonstop out of Chicago to MCO was $108. I was so excited!


----------



## Aela

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I dunno. I see what you are saying about the race weekend, but I don't think any of the wine and dine races go into the MK (I might be wrong, haven't ran any since they went to morning from night).
> 
> I'm going to go out and say there will be a Nov 1 party (Wednesday is Halloween and Thursday is Nov 1, in case anyone wanted to take that into calculation), just because there usually is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you got a pin? Nice. I actually thought both of the prices were very reasonable, for regular and VIP. Which means they're going to be jacked way up for this coming year.
> 
> But I'd still do it again.




I hope Nov 1st is a party day.   I want to go on our arrival night for the W&D weekend.


----------



## Elle :)

Hoping for one during our Labor Day trip. It would be our first MNSSHP and I'm very excited!


----------



## sheila14

Now what’s left is tickets to go on sale and hope that Disney has a resort special for us vacationers! Last year it was very difficult to get a resort special and I had my planned since March. Nothing came thru for my October vacation.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

My sister and I went to the party in 2016 and 2017 and we currently have a December trip planned and will be doing MVMCP but there's a chance we will aso be going to MNSSHP again so I'm joining the thread. 
We went to the party held on September 2nd 2016 and September 1st 2017 and would be doing the August 31st party this year if that's when it is. 
I can tell you one thing... costumes will be a running sequin tutu in a color that represents the character we are with short under and a t-shirt with the character on it. 
It was ungodly hot in full costume that time of year.


----------



## sheila14

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> My sister and I went to the party in 2016 and 2017 and we currently have a December trip planned and will be doing MVMCP but there's a chance we will aso be going to MNSSHP again so I'm joining the thread.
> We went to the party held on September 2nd 2016 and September 1st 2017 and would be doing the August 31st party this year if that's when it is.
> I can tell you one thing... costumes will be a running sequin tutu in a color that represents the character we are with short under and a t-shirt with the character on it.
> It was ungodly hot in full costume that time of year.


This will be my third year going and I have been lucky with the weather so far. For the past 2 years n this year I have worn a Halloween T-shirt n shorts. It would be hard to plan a costume with the Florida heat


----------



## Euby

Aladora said:


> Okay smart Halloween people, I need help with costume ideas. None of us (me, DH, DS who will be 13) are big costume people but I feel as though we should do something!



Since there are three of you, how about Donald's Nephews Huey Dewey and Louie?  Or the Beagle Boys?


----------



## Tk0021

Elle :) said:


> Hoping for one during our Labor Day trip. It would be our first MNSSHP and I'm very excited!


I hope you have a better experience than we did last labor weekend. We went to the Friday night MNSSHP and it was not a good experience. It was our first party and we waited well over an hour to meet Belle ( my 4 year was dressed as Belle) and we didn’t get near Moana( my 6 year was dressed as her). Then the rains came for about 2 hours. The shows were canceled and the parades and fireworks were pushed back. Because of this the candy lines were all super long. It stopped raining around 11 so they did the parade, fireworks, and the  second parade back to back to back.


----------



## kat_lh

I imagine this has been addressed before, but for curiosities sake, if you're planning on a mid week party, would you be fairly safe to not buy tickets until you can get an accurate (like five days out) forecast for that day?


----------



## pigletgirl

kat_lh said:


> I imagine this has been addressed before, but for curiosities sake, if you're planning on a mid week party, would you be fairly safe to not buy tickets until you can get an accurate (like five days out) forecast for that day?


Being that the Fall season is becoming more and more popular, if you want absolute certainty that you'll be going to the party, I'd buy the tickets when they're released. There never is any guarantee that a party won't be sold out because it's on a week day. 

Plus, there is just something magical about being in Disney while it's raining.


----------



## HollyMD

How crowded is Columbus Day usually? We have the option of 10/8 or 10/9, and was going to do the Tuesday but then got scared about what if it rained out or something? If we go with 10/8, and it gets rained out, we can always get new tickets for 10/9 if still available


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Tk0021 said:


> I hope you have a better experience than we did last labor weekend. We went to the Friday night MNSSHP and it was not a good experience. It was our first party and we waited well over an hour to meet Belle ( my 4 year was dressed as Belle) and we didn’t get near Moana( my 6 year was dressed as her). Then the rains came for about 2 hours. The shows were canceled and the parades and fireworks were pushed back. Because of this the candy lines were all super long. It stopped raining around 11 so they did the parade, fireworks, and the  second parade back to back to back.



I went to that Friday party as well. 
We had a fine experience although we aren't much into meeting the characters. 
We hit up a few candy stations as soon as the party started and had zero wait. 
Once it started raining we threw on the ponchos and soldiered on as we would any other time. 
We had some great party only treats and took advantage of shorter wait times. 
Rain and potential cancellations/delays are just part of the package when you go during that time of year.


----------



## davale4

pigletgirl said:


> Plus, there is just something magical about being in Disney while it's raining.


This is so true for my kids.  I once asked my DS what has been one of his favorite things at Disney and he said, “Walking in the rain in Epcot”.  We got drenched one year and my husband and I wanted to leave but the kids wanted to walk around the world in the rain storm...so we did and they loved it!


----------



## pigletgirl

HollyMD said:


> How crowded is Columbus Day usually? We have the option of 10/8 or 10/9, and was going to do the Tuesday but then got scared about what if it rained out or something? If we go with 10/8, and it gets rained out, we can always get new tickets for 10/9 if still available


It's busy. Why would you be worried about it getting rained out? Like I said before, Disney in the rain is marvelous.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Considering flying in for Halloween party only. I’m crazy, right? But I’m nervous to book my flights without the party dates being released, even though I would go on Halloween itself, and I don’t think there’s ever NOT been a party on Halloween that I know of. The flight prices are going to go up soon, so I’m torn!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Euby said:


> Since there are three of you, how about Donald's Nephews Huey Dewey and Louie?  Or the Beagle Boys?
> 
> View attachment 307727



Oh - the Beagle Boys are something I haven't thought about for years and years!  



HollyMD said:


> How crowded is Columbus Day usually? We have the option of 10/8 or 10/9, and was going to do the Tuesday but then got scared about what if it rained out or something? If we go with 10/8, and it gets rained out, we can always get new tickets for 10/9 if still available



Since many/most of the parties sell out I think the "crowd" isn't much of a factor.  In general all the parties are busy and having a plan is the most important part if there are a number of things you definitely want to participate in.


----------



## pigletgirl

Sarahraegraham said:


> Considering flying in for Halloween party only. I’m crazy, right? But I’m nervous to book my flights without the party dates being released, even though I would go on Halloween itself, and I don’t think there’s ever NOT been a party on Halloween that I know of. The flight prices are going to go up soon, so I’m torn!


Do it!!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sarahraegraham said:


> Considering flying in for Halloween party only. I’m crazy, right? But I’m nervous to book my flights without the party dates being released, even though I would go on Halloween itself, and I don’t think there’s ever NOT been a party on Halloween that I know of. The flight prices are going to go up soon, so I’m torn!



I'd feel pretty safe booking for Halloween night, there will be a party.

Did you look at Southwest flights? If you get those you are able to change your dates without a fee.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd feel pretty safe booking for Halloween night, there will be a party.
> 
> Did you look at Southwest flights? If you get those you are able to change your dates without a fee.


Yes, we would be flying southwest. It’s $90 each way, $360 RT for me and DH. I’ve never had to change flights before, so that is good to know! I think we are going to talk tonight and make a final decision. I’d love to stay a few extra days, but we have cats at home, and they’d need to go to the vet for updated shots for the pet sitter, and it would end up being too pricy then I think. Sigh lol


----------



## RolloTomasi

pigletgirl said:


> Plus, there is just something magical about being in Disney while it's raining.



The last time we went to the Halloween party (2014) it absolutely poured. Like, torrential downpour. As in everyone was walking around in basically an inch or so of water. We rolled with it, got some ponchos, and had an absolutely amazing time. The only thing that ended up being cancelled was the Headless Horseman right before the parade. It was too wet for the horse (the rain had stopped by that point). 
We might have felt differently had we got all out on costumes, though. There were a couple of young women we saw who were dressed in fancy masquerade costumes, complete with hair and makeup, and I'm not sure how great of a time they ended up having!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sarahraegraham said:


> Yes, we would be flying southwest. It’s $90 each way, $360 RT for me and DH. I’ve never had to change flights before, so that is good to know! I think we are going to talk tonight and make a final decision. I’d love to stay a few extra days, but we have cats at home, and they’d need to go to the vet for updated shots for the pet sitter, and it would end up being too pricy then I think. Sigh lol



Yep, if you are booked with Southwest you are able to change your flight anytime you want. The way it works it that you will receive Southwest credit for the original flight. So if the flight is $100 and you cancel it you get $100 in credit which is good for a year (I think it is a year). 

I spend a minute or two checking my flights each morning, if the cost goes down you can re-book and get a credit for the difference in cost.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yep, if you are booked with Southwest you are able to change your flight anytime you want. The way it works it that you will receive Southwest credit for the original flight. So if the flight is $100 and you cancel it you get $100 in credit which is good for a year (I think it is a year).
> 
> I spend a minute or two checking my flights each morning, if the cost goes down you can re-book and get a credit for the difference in cost.


I do have a credit from price checking earlier this year. To use that toward this purchase would I need to call to book? And thanks for your help!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sarahraegraham said:


> I do have a credit from price checking earlier this year. To use that toward this purchase would I need to call to book? And thanks for your help!



You can call, but you don't need to. You'll pick the flight that you want, go to purchase and in the payment section you will see 'Do you want to apply travel funds'. You'll click on that, then you'll need the first and last name of whoever's flight it was, then the confirmation number, which will be in the email you got about the travel funds.


----------



## Haley R

Hi everyone, I'm joining in! We have never been to Disney in October and it would be just DH and I. I really want to do the Halloween party and the Wine/Dine Half Marathon. We won't know for sure if we will be able to go until May or even June. Is that too late to try scheduling a trip? I don't know how early the party tickets sell out.

I also have a question about flights. Does Southwest have a lot of nonstop flights or are most of them 1 or more stops? We normally fly Frontier, but they won't have their flights up for a long time. They only have flights listed through August right now.

I'm also not sure if I should go ahead and book a hotel or not. We are trying a new hotel each trip so the ones we have already done are POP, POR, POFQ, and AKL.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ok, need advice from the experts before I start sewing the patches to the shirt and the hat...the yellows and browns are different shades. Does that bother anyone but me? DH says I’m being ridiculous....


----------



## sheila14

Sarahraegraham said:


> Yes, we would be flying southwest. It’s $90 each way, $360 RT for me and DH. I’ve never had to change flights before, so that is good to know! I think we are going to talk tonight and make a final decision. I’d love to stay a few extra days, but we have cats at home, and they’d need to go to the vet for updated shots for the pet sitter, and it would end up being too pricy then I think. Sigh lol


Pour a big bowl of food and have a big bowl of water and enjoy Disney. Before my daughter got her German Shepherd we had 2 cats, and we still travel to both Disney and UO. We were gone about 4 days for each trip.


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> Hi everyone, I'm joining in! We have never been to Disney in October and it would be just DH and I. I really want to do the Halloween party and the Wine/Dine Half Marathon. We won't know for sure if we will be able to go until May or even June. Is that too late to try scheduling a trip? I don't know how early the party tickets sell out.
> 
> I also have a question about flights. Does Southwest have a lot of nonstop flights or are most of them 1 or more stops? We normally fly Frontier, but they won't have their flights up for a long time. They only have flights listed through August right now.
> 
> I'm also not sure if I should go ahead and book a hotel or not. We are trying a new hotel each trip so the ones we have already done are POP, POR, POFQ, and AKL.


Pop preferred pool view is sold out for August. I booked my package and about a week later, most of Pop was gone also.  I wonder if others are hoping for an early party as well. This busy time is right before everyone goes to school or college.


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> View attachment 307910 Ok, need advice from the experts before I start sewing the patches to the shirt and the hat...the yellows and browns are different shades. Does that bother anyone but me? DH says I’m being ridiculous....


You definitely don’t want the same colors throughout but the hat should be a different color. I would do a brown hat??


----------



## Tk0021

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> I went to that Friday party as well.
> We had a fine experience although we aren't much into meeting the characters.
> We hit up a few candy stations as soon as the party started and had zero wait.
> Once it started raining we threw on the ponchos and soldiered on as we would any other time.
> We had some great party only treats and took advantage of shorter wait times.
> Rain and potential cancellations/delays are just part of the package when you go during that time of year.


Onc


Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> I went to that Friday party as well.
> We had a fine experience although we aren't much into meeting the characters.
> We hit up a few candy stations as soon as the party started and had zero wait.
> Once it started raining we threw on the ponchos and soldiered on as we would any other time.
> We had some great party only treats and took advantage of shorter wait times.
> Rain and potential cancellations/delays are just part of the package when you go during that time of year.



i am glad you had a good time but paying extra and having two shows canceled wasn’t a great experience for us. Rain is not Disney’s fault but I have heard of them postponing the shows and sometimes having them at midnight or later. Not sure why they didn’t do it that night. It stopped raining.


----------



## HollyMD

Tk0021 said:


> Onc
> 
> 
> i am glad you had a good time but paying extra and having two shows canceled wasn’t a great experience for us. Rain is not Disney’s fault but I have heard of them postponing the shows and sometimes having them at midnight or later. Not sure why they didn’t do it that night. It stopped raining.



Which I exactly why I asked my question


----------



## Elle :)

Cluelyss said:


> View attachment 307910 Ok, need advice from the experts before I start sewing the patches to the shirt and the hat...the yellows and browns are different shades. Does that bother anyone but me? DH says I’m being ridiculous....



Cutest costume ever!


----------



## Cluelyss

Elle :) said:


> Cutest costume ever!


Thank you


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Tk0021 said:


> Onc
> 
> 
> i am glad you had a good time but paying extra and having two shows canceled wasn’t a great experience for us. Rain is not Disney’s fault but I have heard of them postponing the shows and sometimes having them at midnight or later. Not sure why they didn’t do it that night. It stopped raining.



You're in danger of sounding entitled.
Everyone there that day paid.
Everyone there that day had to deal with the rain and what followed.
Some can make lemonade and apparently some cannot.


----------



## HollyMD

I disagree, sounds to me like she is just giving her opinion that the experience wasn’t good for them. When the shows, parade, etc is part of what you want to see and do, it IS a bummer if they get rained out and don’t do. 
@Cluelyss , awesome costume! Very cute!


----------



## capegirl

So happy to join this thread. Heard a rumor that MNSSHP may actually happen during our August vacation! We have wanted to do this for years, so fingers crossed the rumor is for real. In the meantime, I'm dreaming about Disney bounding.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

capegirl said:


> So happy to join this thread. Heard a rumor that MNSSHP may actually happen during our August vacation! We have wanted to do this for years, so fingers crossed the rumor is for real. In the meantime, I'm dreaming about Disney bounding.


What dates are you going?
If the park hours are any indication I would say the first party will be August 17th.


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> You're in danger of sounding entitled.
> Everyone there that day paid.
> Everyone there that day had to deal with the rain and what followed.
> Some can make lemonade and apparently some cannot.



Deleted


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

FoxC63 said:


> I have had your back since you first started but your comment is out of line. NG my friend.


Sorry but it is how I feel about the post. Hope one post doesn't put you off. I'm still a fan of you.


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Sorry but it is how I feel about the post. Hope one post doesn't put you off. I'm still a fan of you.


 =


----------



## capegirl

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> What dates are you going?
> If the park hours are any indication I would say the first party will be August 17th.



We'll be there from Aug.12-22. So yes, we're really hoping for the 17th! I was also considering making an ADR for dinner that night, but when I checked Crystal Palace, I could not book past 2:30pm. I'm thinking maybe they hold dinner reservations until they release the dates?


----------



## garris3404

capegirl said:


> We'll be there from Aug.12-22. So yes, we're really hoping for the 17th! I was also considering making an ADR for dinner that night, but when I checked Crystal Palace, I could not book past 2:30pm. I'm thinking maybe they hold dinner reservations until they release the dates?


That's what I think too.  Check first post on this thread for more info.


----------



## sheila14

garris3404 said:


> That's what I think too.  Check first post on this thread for more info.


Perhaps they could be sold out also


----------



## akgluvsdisney

sheila14 said:


> Pour a big bowl of food and have a big bowl of water and enjoy Disney. Before my daughter got her German Shepherd we had 2 cats, and we still travel to both Disney and UO. We were gone about 4 days for each trip.


----------



## Best Aunt

sheila14 said:


> Perhaps they could be sold out also



I tried checking for one of the nights that Magic Kingdom closes at 6:00 and we think might be a party night.  You could not book any restaurant for dinner at any time in the Magic Kingdom for that night.


----------



## akgluvsdisney

Our cats always stay home by themselves even for a week. I usually get 2 or 3 boxes and line them with thick garbage bags and fill with litter. (Lots of food and water also) Never had an issue and my 2 are very spoiled.


----------



## Tk0021

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> You're in danger of sounding entitled.
> Everyone there that day paid.
> Everyone there that day had to deal with the rain and what followed.
> Some can make lemonade and apparently some cannot.


Entitled? Really? Because I gave my opinion and it doesn’t agree with yours.


----------



## Haley R

akgluvsdisney said:


> Our cats always stay home by themselves even for a week. I usually get 2 or 3 boxes and line them with thick garbage bags and fill with litter. (Lots of food and water also) Never had an issue and my 2 are very spoiled.


Same. We have two very spoiled cats and we’ve left them as long as a week by themselves. The litter boxes get really full but they’re cats. There’s a reason we don’t have a dog.


----------



## akgluvsdisney

Fingers crossed for a Sept 6th party to celebrate our 28th anniversary!!


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

When I had 2 cats I left them a couple of times for 3 days when going on a weekend trip but I likely would not have left them any loner without having my friend go over. 
After I only had one I never left him alone for longer than 2 days and now I have one again and again would never leave her alone longer than 2 days. 
My experience with one has been they do get lonely. Luckily my friend has cats and knows the ins and outs of them and doesn't mind stopping in once a day to play and keep the bowls full and the litter clean. 
I'm considering getting a second cat very soon


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haley R said:


> I also have a question about flights. Does Southwest have a lot of nonstop flights or are most of them 1 or more stops? We normally fly Frontier, but they won't have their flights up for a long time. They only have flights listed through August right now.
> 
> I'm also not sure if I should go ahead and book a hotel or not. We are trying a new hotel each trip so the ones we have already done are POP, POR, POFQ, and AKL.




I think Southwest's non stop flights just depend. You can look up your city and try it out. I know out of Austin they'd usually have one or two non-stops each day.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Haley R said:


> Same. We have two very spoiled cats and we’ve left them as long as a week by themselves. The litter boxes get really full but they’re cats. There’s a reason we don’t have a dog.


We have 5 (I know, we're crazy, lol), and we do have a couple "cat cams" we put out while we are on vacation so we can keep an eye on them. I supposed we could stretch to 4 days maybe, but after that, I think the litter would be a little nuts.  Unfortunately we do not have any family close enough to stop in. But I will definitely consider an extra day or so.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think Southwest's non stop flights just depend. You can look up your city and try it out. I know out of Austin they'd usually have one or two non-stops each day.


We would go out of Des Moines, Minneapolis, or Chicago. Looks like Chicago is the only one with non stop flights. They’re more expensive than our previous frontier flights, too. I think we’ll just wait for frontier to release theirs.


----------



## Haley R

Sarahraegraham said:


> We have 5 (I know, we're crazy, lol), and we do have a couple "cat cams" we put out while we are on vacation so we can keep an eye on them. I supposed we could stretch to 4 days maybe, but after that, I think the litter would be a little nuts.  Unfortunately we do not have any family close enough to stop in. But I will definitely consider an extra day or so.


If we had 5 it would be a different story lol. With two it’s much more manageable.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Dropping in to remind everyone this is a planning thread for MNSSHP.

It’s helpful for others to be able to read posts regarding crowd level during the Party, experiences during the Party, and if Disney provided Guest compensation/appeasement if Parties or events during the Party were canceled.

This thread will be running for 7 1/2 more months...hopefully without name-calling. Please follow the DIS posting Guidelines http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm while remaining on topic. Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

jsand99 said:


> Those are our exact dates. Hoping for an October 29th party.



I would not expect a party on October 29th since that's a Monday - typically Columbus Day is the only Monday party.


----------



## sluggozmom

I am hoping to go to my first party on August 21st!!


----------



## kat_lh

siskaren said:


> I would not expect a party on October 29th since that's a Monday - typically Columbus Day is the only Monday party.



Columbus day or labor day for a Monday party? I don't think they had a Columbus day one last year (if they do, it will totally throw off my theoretical planning this year!)


----------



## hiroMYhero

kat_lh said:


> Columbus day or labor day for a Monday party? I don't think they had a Columbus day one last year (if they do, it will totally throw off my theoretical planning this year!)


For 2017, there was a Party on October 9th, Columbus Day - Monday Holiday.
*October 2017 Dates*
_October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 & 31_


----------



## Pdollar88

Back from my “big” trip yesterday. Finding it extremely hard to adjust and not be sad.

So I guess I’ll start obsessively planning my September trip! I haven’t been to a Halloween party in ages and am ready! I don’t have a problem 

Also bummed because I wasted a day of ticket on my bf and didn’t upgrade his ticket to an AP (he couldn’t decide but now wishes he had *eye twitch*)


----------



## sheila14

sluggozmom said:


> I am hoping to go to my first party on August 21st!!


C u there!!! Let me know what u r wearing. I will have a black T-shirt with a silver Minnie bat on it with orange bow with purple dots. We have a print store in town that does screen prints for all the local school sport teams and they will also custom make anything for anyone.


----------



## kat_lh

hiroMYhero said:


> For 2017, there was a Party on October 9th, Columbus Day - Monday Holiday.
> *October 2017 Dates*
> _October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 & 31_


My mistake. I had the wrong year pulled up. So Columbus Day week, they typically do Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday?


----------



## hiroMYhero

kat_lh said:


> My mistake. I had the wrong year pulled up. So Columbus Day week, they typically do Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday?


Yes. That’s been the scheduling for that Holiday week these past few years.


----------



## kat_lh

hiroMYhero said:


> Yes. That’s been the scheduling for that Holiday week these past few years.



Thanks! I think the time change has messed with my abilities to make sense of things this morning!


----------



## PrincessIndia

Following


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Well, we did it! Booked 10/29-11/1 to come down for the party on Halloween  Now the wait for tickets to go on sale, lol


----------



## Haley R

Sarahraegraham said:


> Well, we did it! Booked 10/29-11/1 to come down for the party on Halloween  Now the wait for tickets to go on sale, lol


You’re braver than me lol. We just can’t decide.


----------



## DizzyErin

Following and crossing fingers for a party between 13th and 27th August ... I know it’s a long shot but here’s hoping


----------



## DisneyAddictinBama

Sarahraegraham said:


> Well, we did it! Booked 10/29-11/1 to come down for the party on Halloween  Now the wait for tickets to go on sale, lol



Our dates are 10/30-11/4. So excited for Halloween at WDW.


----------



## Haley R

Okay I keep seeing people book so dh and I booked 10/30-11/6 lol. We will be at all star sports and we’ve never stayed there before but $115/night is sooo cheap!! Hoping we can do the half marathon and Halloween party during our trip! Plus my birthday is November 1 so it’ll be great!

Anyone know why undercover tourist is projecting Halloween week as mostly 4/10 for crowds?


----------



## Mollymovacca

akgluvsdisney said:


> Fingers crossed for a Sept 6th party to celebrate our 28th anniversary!!


Eeekkkk!!!! That’s my planned date as well!!!! Fingers crossed for us!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Haley R said:


> Okay I keep seeing people book so dh and I booked 10/30-11/6 lol. We will be at all star sports and we’ve never stayed there before but $115/night is sooo cheap!! Hoping we can do the half marathon and Halloween party during our trip! Plus my birthday is November 1 so it’ll be great!
> 
> Anyone know why undercover tourist is projecting Halloween week as mostly 4/10 for crowds?



We've been a couple of times and it just isn't that busy of a time.  The Wine and Dine race may change that a bit though from what the average usually is.


----------



## Haley R

KAT4DISNEY said:


> We've been a couple of times and it just isn't that busy of a time.  The Wine and Dine race may change that a bit though from what the average usually is.


Oh okay. I was just confused because I kept hearing how busy October has gotten. 

Is one party enough? I’m wondering if we want to do two instead of just one.


----------



## Euby

I just finished making my ADRs for my Sept trip.  I'll be at WDW from 9/8-9/14.  For the nights of 9/8, 9/9, 9/11, and 9/14, there are no Dinner reservations to be made in the Magic Kingdom.  Even the hours of operation for the restaurants only show Breakfast and Lunch.  I'm thinking these could be some MNSSHP dates!


----------



## grinninghost

Checking the MK park hours for August and September (currently posted up through September 8th) you should be able to tell when the party dates are - Whenever MK is scheduled to close at 6:00. Currently that would suggest the parties will be:

August 17, 21, 24, 28, 31
September 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18

Not sure why there are four 6:00 PM closings Sept. 6-9th. Maybe another event? Is Night of Joy returning?


----------



## hmcater

grinninghost said:


> Checking the MK park hours for August and September (currently posted up through September 8th) you should be able to tell when the party dates are - Whenever MK is scheduled to close at 6:00. Currently that would suggest the parties will be:
> 
> August 17, 21, 24, 28, 31
> September 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18
> 
> Not sure why there are four 6:00 PM closings Sept. 6-9th. Maybe another event? Is Night of Joy returning?


I thought I saw speculation somewhere that Sept 7 & 8th could be Night of Joy


----------



## Karen46

DizzyErin said:


> Following and crossing fingers for a party between 13th and 27th August ... I know it’s a long shot but here’s hoping



If you look at the MK Park hours for the week 8/20-8/24 The 21st and the 24th the MK closes at 6pm maybe those are Party nights. We are looking for early September and the Park hours are changing to 6pm for some nights. I might think those are Party Nights. Good Luck


----------



## grinninghost

hmcater said:


> I thought I saw speculation somewhere that Sept 7 & 8th could be Night of Joy


I'm seeing conflicting info online that NoJ might be cancelled FOR 2018. NOJ was at WWOS last year. If they do WWOS again it shouldn't impact MK hours.


----------



## wendy3

I'm in! Coming down alone for a "me" week, so I'm flexible on the MNSSHP, but I'm hoping for Sept. 9. Thinking maybe a Sunday night will be good?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Chances of there being an 11/1 party this year? Need to book our resort dates ASAP and can do either 10/31 or 11/1, but would prefer 11/1!


----------



## Cluelyss

hereforthechurros said:


> Chances of there being an 11/1 party this year? Need to book our resort dates ASAP and can do either 10/31 or 11/1, but would prefer 11/1!


I’m in the same boat! We recently extended our trip to arrive on 10/30 just in case halloween is the last party, but I’m impatiently waiting for the official release. The last few years it’s been about 50/50 for an 11/1 Party....


----------



## wendy3

When do they generally officially release the dates?  I'm also waiting for the concert lineup for the F&W Festival so I can plan my Epcot nights around the music


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Cluelyss said:


> I’m in the same boat! We recently extended our trip to arrive on 10/30 just in case halloween is the last party, but I’m impatiently waiting for the official release. The last few years it’s been about 50/50 for an 11/1 Party....


I’m realllllly hoping there’s NOT an 11/1 party because that’s the day we leave, and I wanna see Christmas at MK first


----------



## Haley R

Sarahraegraham said:


> I’m realllllly hoping there’s NOT an 11/1 party because that’s the day we leave, and I wanna see Christmas at MK first


My birthday is 11/1 so I was kind of hoping for a party that day but if not we can easily go 10/31 instead.


----------



## ChiffonDior

I think I already know the answer to this but if we have regular, non-park hopper tickets, even though its a separate ticket, we could only go to the Magic Kingdom on the day of the Halloween party right?


----------



## hiroMYhero

ChiffonDior said:


> I think I already know the answer to this but if we have regular, non-park hopper tickets, even though its a separate ticket, we could only go to the Magic Kingdom on the day of the Halloween party right?


No. You can use a regular ticket entitlement for 1 of any of the 4 parks and then enter MK for the Party by using your MNSSHP ticket.


----------



## ChiffonDior

hiroMYhero said:


> No. You can use a regular ticket entitlement for 1 of any of the 4 parks and then enter MK for the Party by using your MNSSHP ticket.



You just made my day! Thank you!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Is it okay to go early morning with costumes and stay all day long? does people do that?
cause we don't want to miss a single minute of the day getting back to the hotel to change costume and returning lol


----------



## hiroMYhero

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Is it okay to go early morning with costumes and stay all day long? does people do that?
> cause we don't want to miss a single minute of the day getting back to the hotel to change costume and returning lol


You can stash your costumes in a locker near the front of the park and then change before the Party begins. It may be uncomfortable wearing your costumes for the full day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sarahraegraham said:


> I’m realllllly hoping there’s NOT an 11/1 party because that’s the day we leave, and I wanna see Christmas at MK first



I believe that there is usually a week in between the last Halloween party and when MK is decorated for Christmas.


----------



## JenniferYoung44

My plan is to snag free dining in september and then upgrade our tickets to Annual passes.  There should be an AP discount for the party tickets during that time but I will probably buy them early just in case it sells out.  Once I upgrade to the AP do you think there is any chance guest services would refund the difference in the party tickets?  Its not much money but just curious if it is worth a try.


----------



## Araminta18

JenniferYoung44 said:


> My plan is to snag free dining in september and then upgrade our tickets to Annual passes.  There should be an AP discount for the party tickets during that time but I will probably buy them early just in case it sells out.  Once I upgrade to the AP do you think there is any chance guest services would refund the difference in the party tickets?  Its not much money but just curious if it is worth a try.



Also curious about this--it's pretty much my exact plan...hoping that GS would do the refund!


----------



## siskaren

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I believe that there is usually a week in between the last Halloween party and when MK is decorated for Christmas.



There's generally about a week between the last Halloween party and the first Christmas party, but I'm pretty sure they start decorating MK for Christmas when the last Halloween party ends - meaning that night.


----------



## Lewdannie

Last year the dates were announced on April 6.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...een-party-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


----------



## areno79

Following along and hoping for an announcement soon


----------



## wendy3

Lewdannie said:


> Last year the dates were announced on April 6.
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...een-party-mickeys-very-merry-christmas-party/


Thank you!


----------



## Euby

JenniferYoung44 said:


> My plan is to snag free dining in september and then upgrade our tickets to Annual passes.  There should be an AP discount for the party tickets during that time but I will probably buy them early just in case it sells out.  Once I upgrade to the AP do you think there is any chance guest services would refund the difference in the party tickets?  Its not much money but just curious if it is worth a try.




While I don't have first hand knowledge, I have heard that this is generally accepted practice to refund the difference.


----------



## Mekelle

Plane tickets are bought and my husband and I are now waiting on party dates for our adult only trip in October!


----------



## gumby5657

Can’t wait, going October 8 through 13th and praying that there is one during our stay.


----------



## MischaOz

Does anyone know if the restaurants stay open between 6-7?  So if we are attending the party, and wanted to eat at CHH at 6, would we be able to do that?  Thanks!!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

hiroMYhero said:


> You can stash your costumes in a locker near the front of the park and then change before the Party begins. It may be uncomfortable wearing your costumes for the full day.


yesssss! good idea!
gotta do that! 
thanks!


----------



## doggydoc

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Once I upgrade to the AP do you think there is any chance guest services would refund the difference in the party tickets?  Its not much money but just curious if it is worth a try.





Euby said:


> While I don't have first hand knowledge, I have heard that this is generally accepted practice to refund the difference.



Last Sept I had previously purchased party tickets then decided to go with an AP. I was refunded the difference but was told this is not standard practice so it may depend on the CM.


----------



## btuftee

MischaOz said:


> Does anyone know if the restaurants stay open between 6-7?  So if we are attending the party, and wanted to eat at CHH at 6, would we be able to do that?  Thanks!!



If 2018 is like other recent years, MK does not shut down as the party approaches.  Starting around 6:45pm or so, Cast Members will direct people without wristbands to the park exit.  At 7:00pm, you won't be able to do anything (buy food, merchandise, get in ride lines) without the wristband.  I don't know what CMs do if you're still inside the restaurant after 7:00pm and still eating your food, you'll probably get polite reminders to leave as the time draws near.  If you plan to be at CHH around 6pm to eat, you should be fine.  Unless you eat really fast, you'll probably be guided to the exits after you finish your meal.


----------



## MischaOz

Thanks, we’re actually going to be attending the party, so that won’t be an issue. I thought I ready somewhere about regular park hours ending at 6:00 for a 7:00 party, so just want to ensure the restaurants stayed open in that 6-7 timeframe.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

btuftee said:


> If 2018 is like other recent years, MK does not shut down as the party approaches.  Starting around 6:45pm or so, Cast Members will direct people without wristbands to the park exit.  At 7:00pm, you won't be able to do anything (buy food, merchandise, get in ride lines) without the wristband.  I don't know what CMs do if you're still inside the restaurant after 7:00pm and still eating your food, you'll probably get polite reminders to leave as the time draws near.  If you plan to be at CHH around 6pm to eat, you should be fine.  Unless you eat really fast, you'll probably be guided to the exits after you finish your meal.


The park will likely close at 6pm this year as it did for MVMCP last year, which means that non-party goers will need to exit by 6pm.  Party goers, however, will certainly have food options leading up to the party (which is what the poster was asking about).


----------



## DizzyErin

Karen46 said:


> If you look at the MK Park hours for the week 8/20-8/24 The 21st and the 24th the MK closes at 6pm maybe those are Party nights. We are looking for early September and the Park hours are changing to 6pm for some nights. I might think those are Party Nights. Good Luck


Yes I saw those too, in fact there are 3 of those in our timeframe, so I am crossing all fingers and toes .. would be our first time to go to one of these!
Good luck to you too


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

kat_lh said:


> Columbus day or labor day for a Monday party? I don't think they had a Columbus day one last year (if they do, it will totally throw off my theoretical planning this year!)



They have had a party on Columbus day in 2016 & 2017 and a party the following night (Tues) as well.

I am planning to attend the party on 10/9.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

gumby5657 said:


> Can’t wait, going October 8 through 13th and praying that there is one during our stay.



We will be at Pop 10/6-12th - there should be a couple of parties for you too choose from that week.  We plan to go Tues, the 9th.


----------



## Robn752

The park is closing at 6pm during MNSSHP. How does that work if party starts at 7?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Robn752 said:


> The park is closing at 6pm during MNSSHP. How does that work if party starts at 7?



That is the time it closes to non-party guests. Cast members will begin to check for party wristbands at that time. Non party goers will be directed to the exits while people with wristbands can continue to enjoy the park.


----------



## pkrieger2287

If you are already in the park do you need to check-in somewhere prior to the start of the party?


----------



## Hatbox

Do Halloween decorations go up in MK for the very first MNSSHP? I'm visiting the last week of August and hoping to see Main Street in its natural, non-Halloween, glory.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Hatbox said:


> Do Halloween decorations go up in MK for the very first MNSSHP? I'm visiting the last week of August and hoping to see Main Street in its natural, non-Halloween, glory.




Yes


----------



## Disneylover99

Hatbox said:


> Do Halloween decorations go up in MK for the very first MNSSHP? I'm visiting the last week of August and hoping to see Main Street in its natural, non-Halloween, glory.



All the decorations will be up before the first party. Based on the speculated August dates, you're going to see Halloween decorations the last week of August.


----------



## btuftee

pkrieger2287 said:


> If you are already in the park do you need to check-in somewhere prior to the start of the party?



Yes, you don't need to go back to the entrance to get your wristband.  There are a few locations inside MK where you can check in, I believe we got ours by POTC last time.  From looking at other posts, there will probably be three spots to get your wristband in Adventureland, Fantasyland, and Tomorrowland.


----------



## pixie08

We will be there the last week in Aug and it looks like the Park is closing on Tues & Fri at 6pm according to the Park Hours. I am hoping that means they will start it early again this year. August is a bit early for me but my son loves halloween and still pretends to go tick or treating (he is a little over 3) so I think this will be magical for him. Fingers crossed!


----------



## HollyMD

@gumby5657 @Wes1stTrip2016 , we will be there the 6th-11th before heading to universal! Trying to decide between 10/8 and 10/9 for party night. Maybe we will see you!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

HollyMD said:


> @gumby5657 @Wes1stTrip2016 , we will be there the 6th-11th before heading to universal! Trying to decide between 10/8 and 10/9 for party night. Maybe we will see you!



My son & I will be dressed as Phoebe & Miles Callisto from Tomorrowland!  Say Hello if you see us!!


----------



## HollyMD

We sure will! Undecided on costumes for us so far. I’ve got to get my family in agreement! Lol


----------



## Haley R

If we want to meet characters, watch fireworks and the parade, and get treats is one party enough or should we do two? We would still like time to ride some rides so I'm just not sure if 1 party is enough time. Any thoughts?


----------



## sheila14

ENJDisneyFan said:


> The park will likely close at 6pm this year as it did for MVMCP last year, which means that non-party goers will need to exit by 6pm.  Party goers, however, will certainly have food options leading up to the party (which is what the poster was asking about).


I will be attending August 21 party so I  plan on reporting what I see in regards of the new rules. I will try to post live if not I will post the next day.


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> If we want to meet characters, watch fireworks and the parade, and get treats is one party enough or should we do two? We would still like time to ride some rides so I'm just not sure if 1 party is enough time. Any thoughts?


2016 I did one party and felt as if I missed out on a lot of stuff to do. However, I have since joined this thread and learned from others n I did 2 parties last year. I was able to see the harder characters and get way too much candy but a part of me felt 2 parties were too much. I think it all depends on what you want to do and have a plan mapped out. If you can afford 2 parties I say go for it!!!!! I am planning another trip next year and will do 2 parties because it is so much fun.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> If we want to meet characters, watch fireworks and the parade, and get treats is one party enough or should we do two? We would still like time to ride some rides so I'm just not sure if 1 party is enough time. Any thoughts?


This all depends on which characters you want to meet. If you want to meet a handful that all have long lines, that will eat up your entire night. If you are looking to meet those with lower to moderate wait times, you can definitely fit them in around the parade and fireworks, and still have time for a few rides and treat stops. If you go back to last year’s thread, many of us posted a recap of our night(s) detailing what we were able to accomplish. That might give you a better idea of what to plan for. But I will add, if you can afford to do two parties, do it!


----------



## kat_lh

Robn752 said:


> The park is closing at 6pm during MNSSHP. How does that work if party starts at 7?



There have also been rumors that the party would start an hour early this year.


----------



## anneboleyn

Haley R said:


> If we want to meet characters, watch fireworks and the parade, and get treats is one party enough or should we do two? We would still like time to ride some rides so I'm just not sure if 1 party is enough time. Any thoughts?



I attended 2 parties last year and plan on  attending 3 this September. DD10 and I really enjoy the parties, and this allows us to experience everything they offer and not have to rush around to do so. 

We also love the Boo to You parade more than normal people should so we like to see it a bunch of times


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> 2016 I did one party and felt as if I missed out on a lot of stuff to do. However, I have since joined this thread and learned from others n I did 2 parties last year. I was able to see the harder characters and get way too much candy but a part of me felt 2 parties were too much. I think it all depends on what you want to do and have a plan mapped out. If you can afford 2 parties I say go for it!!!!! I am planning another trip next year and will do 2 parties because it is so much fun.


Aren’t the parties cheaper than a day ticket?

ETA: Nevermind I see from last year that the early ones are cheap but not so much right near or on Halloween. Those are our only options though.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> This all depends on which characters you want to meet. If you want to meet a handful that all have long lines, that will eat up your entire night. If you are looking to meet those with lower to moderate wait times, you can definitely fit them in around the parade and fireworks, and still have time for a few rides and treat stops. If you go back to last year’s thread, many of us posted a recap of our night(s) detailing what we were able to accomplish. That might give you a better idea of what to plan for. But I will add, if you can afford to do two parties, do it!


We are interested in jack and sally, 7 dwarves, and maybe some others but mainly those that I listed. I can’t remember who all is usually there. I’ll have to go look at last year’s thread!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Haley R said:


> We are interested in jack and sally, 7 dwarves, and maybe some others but mainly those that I listed. I can’t remember who all is usually there. I’ll have to go look at last year’s thread!


@monique5 has listed the characters in the OP of this thread.


----------



## Haley R

hiroMYhero said:


> @monique5 has listed the characters in the OP of this thread.


Okay thanks! Our main plan will be to hit jack and sally first. We aren’t interested in Moana.


----------



## Haley R

Okay I have another question. If we plan on staying 10/30-11/6 would it be horrible to do Halloween night as a party? I didn’t know if it’s completely packed or not. We won’t do November 2 if that’s the other one because we will most likely be doing the 10k on November 3.


----------



## jsebsirois

Haley R said:


> If we plan on staying 10/30-11/6 would it be horrible to do Halloween night as a party? I didn’t know if it’s completely packed or not.



The party on Halloween night is usually one of the first to sell out.

With that being said, with a good plan in which you think about like the Top 5 things you want to do, you should be just fine and have plenty of fun!


----------



## emgilmartin

Do we have dates for the Halloween party yet? What nights do they typically have parties. We're going towards the end of October but before Halloween.


----------



## SaintsManiac

emgilmartin said:


> Do we have dates for the Halloween party yet? What nights do they typically have parties. We're going towards the end of October but before Halloween.





The first post of this thread has all the info we currently have.


----------



## btuftee

Haley R said:


> Okay I have another question. If we plan on staying 10/30-11/6 would it be horrible to do Halloween night as a party? I didn’t know if it’s completely packed or not. We won’t do November 2 if that’s the other one because we will most likely be doing the 10k on November 3.



Halloween is the first party to sell out, like was said above, but a lot of parties do sell out.  I've done Halloween night before, and while it's crowded, it's no more crowded than any other sellout night, since they sell a fixed quantity of tickets (it's just more expensive, you'll pay about $20 more for the privilege of attending on the 31st).  I think it does depend on your goals for the party.  You'll still be able to catch HalloWishes and the parade, especially the 2nd parade.  If you want to do a bunch of rides with low wait times, you'll find that the wait times are still pretty decent, though not as good as a non-sellout night.  If your goal is to meet a bunch of rare characters, you'll wait a bit more.  

If it was choice between Halloween night and another night, I'd probably do the other night.  If it's a choice between Halloween night and no party at all, I'd do the party, especially if you've never gone before.  The live entertainment is pretty amazing, along with seeing the park decorated.  I wouldn't miss it!  If you had to prioritize, do not miss the parade, but see the 2nd one at 11:15pm (hit rides during the first parade, you'll walk on a lot of stuff).  Get a good seat for HalloWishes and see that.  If you want to see characters, pick one or two, but don't spend your night waiting in line.  Be sure to ride HM a few times; I think the best part of the park to just wander around in and take in the scenery is Main Street, then Liberty Square.  Watch the 2nd parade from Frontierland, so you can see it as early as possible, then quick do a few more rides.  The park really starts to empty out after HalloWishes, so if you're committed to stay until Midnight (and you can eat/shop Main Street until at least 12:30am), I think you can still have a great time on Halloween night.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> We are interested in jack and sally, 7 dwarves, and maybe some others but mainly those that I listed. I can’t remember who all is usually there. I’ll have to go look at last year’s thread!


If you line up for Jack and Sally right at 4, you’ll be among the first to meet them (they’ve historically started meeting at 5).  Then head immediately to the dwarfs. The line will have built some by then (their line starts forming around 5 as they’ve historically stated meeting at 6:15), but you should be in a good position to meet them close to 7, when the party “officially” starts. You’ll then have the rest of the night for shows, rides and trick or treating.


----------



## anpeck

Just saw this posted on Facebook in a group I’m in, I don’t know how accurate it is, but wanted to share. 

Uk site Attraction Tickets Direct now has tickets available for MNSSHP and MVMCP dates are as follows:-

MNSSHP: August 17,24,28,31 
September 3,7,9,11,14,16,18,21,23,25,28,30 October 2,4,5,8,9,11,14,16,18,21,23,25,31  

MVMCP: November 8,9,12,13,15,16,25,27,29,30 
December 2,4,6,7,9,11,13,14,16,18,20,21


----------



## SaintsManiac

anpeck said:


> Just saw this posted on Facebook in a group I’m in, I don’t know how accurate it is, but wanted to share.
> 
> Uk site Attraction Tickets Direct now has tickets available for MNSSHP and MVMCP dates are as follows:-
> 
> MNSSHP: August 17,24,28,31
> September 3,7,9,11,14,16,18,21,23,25,28,30 October 2,4,5,8,9,11,14,16,18,21,23,25,31
> 
> MVMCP: November 8,9,12,13,15,16,25,27,29,30
> December 2,4,6,7,9,11,13,14,16,18,20,21





I just went to their site and I see that. How are they already selling tickets for it?


----------



## anpeck

SaintsManiac said:


> I just went to their site and I see that. How are they already selling tickets for it?



I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## rstamm

No parties between October 25-31 that doesn’t seem right.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

rstamm said:


> No parties between October 25-31 that doesn’t seem right.



You're right it doesn't; it's an error.  Site shows parties Oct 25, 26, 28, 30, 31

Edited to add, that although the 26th is shown as a party date, it isn't bookable via their ticket calendar.


----------



## MeganS721

rstamm said:


> No parties between October 25-31 that doesn’t seem right.


I was thinking the same thing. Seems pretty unlikely.


----------



## rstamm

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> You're right it doesn't; it's an error.  Site shows parties Oct 25, 26, 28, 30, 31



That sounds better


----------



## Pibbman

How reliable is this Attraction site in terms of accuracy of dates?  I would imagine any site selling tickets wouldn't start selling them unless they heard from Disney what the dates would be.

I was hoping Aug 21st would be a party due to the early closing, but it looks like it isnt?  We may be forced to go to the 17th instead...


----------



## Rita007

Pibbman said:


> I was hoping Aug 21st would be a party due to the early closing, but it looks like it isnt?  We may be forced to go to the 17th instead...



I am right there with you!


----------



## Pibbman

Rita007 said:


> I am right there with you!



Yeah... This just happens to land during a time we will be down there.  Usually we can never go because my wife is a teacher.  I'd prefer to go during a week day than a friday night when it is likely to be much more busier.


----------



## Rita007

Pibbman said:


> Yeah... This just happens to land during a time we will be down there.  Usually we can never go because my wife is a teacher.  I'd prefer to go during a week day than a friday night when it is likely to be much more busier.


I am also a teacher and was feeling good about getting to go to a party! I was hoping to see EMH at HS on the 17th (like they have on Fridays in July) so I’m waiting to see how this officially rolls out. My plans are a bit of a mess now lol. Fortunately no ADR changes though. (Yet?) I think I’ll still do the party on the 17th. HS will be a zoo no matter what happens.


----------



## anneboleyn

anpeck said:


> Just saw this posted on Facebook in a group I’m in, I don’t know how accurate it is, but wanted to share.
> 
> Uk site Attraction Tickets Direct now has tickets available for MNSSHP and MVMCP dates are as follows:-
> 
> MNSSHP: August 17,24,28,31
> September 3,7,9,11,14,16,18,21,23,25,28,30 October 2,4,5,8,9,11,14,16,18,21,23,25,31
> 
> MVMCP: November 8,9,12,13,15,16,25,27,29,30
> December 2,4,6,7,9,11,13,14,16,18,20,21



Ooh I hope this is accurate! My (tenative) plans included attending parties on September 7, 9, and 11 so that would be great if I don't have to move any ADR's around!


----------



## LandonDunes

I don’t think these dates are surprising given past party dates. And, maybe they are just going off of past dates...But, would anyone recommend buying from this site? I would think Disney will announce soon if sites like this are already selling.


----------



## anneboleyn

LandonDunes said:


> I don’t think these dates are surprising given past party dates. And, maybe they are just going off of past dates...But, would anyone recommend buying from this site? I would think Disney will announce soon if sites like this are already selling.



I agree, I had those picked as probable party dates when I originally came up with my park plan last summer lol. I am just glad to see that they may be getting closer to officially announcing the dates and releasing the tickets for purchase!


----------



## dachsie

I would be cautious as the dates list also includes the dates the Night of Joy is supposed to be that may move back to MK.


----------



## Pibbman

LandonDunes said:


> I don’t think these dates are surprising given past party dates. And, maybe they are just going off of past dates...But, would anyone recommend buying from this site? I would think Disney will announce soon if sites like this are already selling.



Would they really be going off past dates?  Everyone was assuming that since the 21st of August was an early closing, that it would be a party night. However, according to this site, it isn't listed as a party night.  This would lead me to believe that they have more concrete information than the rest of us because if they were going by past dates then it would list the 21st.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> If you line up for Jack and Sally right at 4, you’ll be among the first to meet them (they’ve historically started meeting at 5).  Then head immediately to the dwarfs. The line will have built some by then (their line starts forming around 5 as they’ve historically stated meeting at 6:15), but you should be in a good position to meet them close to 7, when the party “officially” starts. You’ll then have the rest of the night for shows, rides and trick or treating.


Okay thank you! I’m thinking jack and sally and the dwarves are the only characters I’m super interested in. We just did after hours at mk so dh and I won’t be doing the party for rides. We may ride a couple but that will be about it.


----------



## sheila14

MeganS721 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Seems pretty unlikely.


It is missing August 21???


----------



## Haley R

btuftee said:


> Halloween is the first party to sell out, like was said above, but a lot of parties do sell out.  I've done Halloween night before, and while it's crowded, it's no more crowded than any other sellout night, since they sell a fixed quantity of tickets (it's just more expensive, you'll pay about $20 more for the privilege of attending on the 31st).  I think it does depend on your goals for the party.  You'll still be able to catch HalloWishes and the parade, especially the 2nd parade.  If you want to do a bunch of rides with low wait times, you'll find that the wait times are still pretty decent, though not as good as a non-sellout night.  If your goal is to meet a bunch of rare characters, you'll wait a bit more.
> 
> If it was choice between Halloween night and another night, I'd probably do the other night.  If it's a choice between Halloween night and no party at all, I'd do the party, especially if you've never gone before.  The live entertainment is pretty amazing, along with seeing the park decorated.  I wouldn't miss it!  If you had to prioritize, do not miss the parade, but see the 2nd one at 11:15pm (hit rides during the first parade, you'll walk on a lot of stuff).  Get a good seat for HalloWishes and see that.  If you want to see characters, pick one or two, but don't spend your night waiting in line.  Be sure to ride HM a few times; I think the best part of the park to just wander around in and take in the scenery is Main Street, then Liberty Square.  Watch the 2nd parade from Frontierland, so you can see it as early as possible, then quick do a few more rides.  The park really starts to empty out after HalloWishes, so if you're committed to stay until Midnight (and you can eat/shop Main Street until at least 12:30am), I think you can still have a great time on Halloween night.


We currently are debating between doing 2 Halloween parties or the 2 course challenge for run Disney. I was hoping for a November 1 or 2 party because we will most likely arrive 10/30 and I’m not sure if we would be able to go to a party that day.

Thank you for help with seeing parades and fireworks! I took a screen shot to help me plan lol. Dh and I will probably stay in the park until they kick us out!


----------



## Cluelyss

Pibbman said:


> How reliable is this Attraction site in terms of accuracy of dates?  I would imagine any site selling tickets wouldn't start selling them unless they heard from Disney what the dates would be.
> 
> I was hoping Aug 21st would be a party due to the early closing, but it looks like it isnt?  We may be forced to go to the 17th instead...


Someone stated on this post that last year this particular site did not sell tickets for all of the parties, so there may be additional party dates that they aren’t selling.


----------



## Pibbman

Cluelyss said:


> Someone stated on this post that last year this particular site did not sell tickets for all of the parties, so there may be additional party dates that they aren’t selling.



Thanks! Good to know.  I'll just wait until the official announcement from Disney before potentially moving any ADRs around.


----------



## sheila14

Rita007 said:


> I am right there with you!


I will need to flip my Disney and UO vacation. Maybe this is Disney’s way of playing mind games with us?? Hopefully Disney will announce something soon so that we all can make plans.


----------



## sheila14

Pibbman said:


> Thanks! Good to know.  I'll just wait until the official announcement from Disney before potentially moving any ADRs around.


I agree!!


----------



## SaintsManiac

Cluelyss said:


> Someone stated on this post that last year this particular site did not sell tickets for all of the parties, so there may be additional party dates that they aren’t selling.





I was thinking that might be the case and I sure hope it is.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Pibbman said:


> Thanks! Good to know.  I'll just wait until the official announcement from Disney before potentially moving any ADRs around.





I ran and made a backup for the dinner that I would have to move. I hate having multiple ADRs for one restaurant, though. I'm not a hoarder!


----------



## Pibbman

SaintsManiac said:


> I ran and made a backup for the dinner that I would have to move. I hate having multiple ADRs for one restaurant, though. I'm not a hoarder!



That isn't a bad idea.  I will take a look and see if I can schedule what I had on the 17th on the 21st as well in case it falls through.


----------



## sheila14

sheila14 said:


> I agree!!


I just looked at KTP app and he has updated his calendar listing Halloween parties with the first being on Aug 24. No other parties are listed before this date???


----------



## Pibbman

sheila14 said:


> I just looked at KTP app and he has updated his calendar listing Halloween parties with the first being on Aug 24. No other parties are listed before this date???



I would guess that he is just basing his on past dates and guessing.


----------



## tracipierce

Just a heads up,  but tickets have been released on the UK today and the 1st party is 17th Aug!


----------



## RolloTomasi

Out of curiosity, how are tickets available from this UK site when the dates haven't even been officially released by Disney yet?


----------



## tracipierce

They are on attractionticketsdirect which is an authorised UK seller for Disney. We sometimes have access to presale tickets,  I'm not sure why.  Lots of people on fb have bought tickets today,  I'm holding out for Disney to release their tickets as I want the AP discount.


----------



## tracipierce

From the Uk website mentioned in my last post: The dates for the MNSSHP and MVMCP are as follows:

Halloween
17, 24, 28 and 31 August
3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28 and 30 September
2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30 and 31 October

Christmas
8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 25, 27, 29 and 30 November 
2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21 December


----------



## LandonDunes

I just looked at last year’s party prices on KTP website. Holy hell!!! If I take my family of 5 on a Sunday in October,  it is essentially going to cost me $500 on top of what I already paid in park passes for the day. For what?  A parade, some candy and fireworks?  Give me a break.


----------



## sheila14

tracipierce said:


> From the Uk website mentioned in my last post: The dates for the MNSSHP and MVMCP are as follows:
> 
> Halloween
> 17, 24, 28 and 31 August
> 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28 and 30 September
> 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30 and 31 October
> 
> Christmas
> 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 25, 27, 29 and 30 November
> 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21 December


August 21 party?? Do you think they missed a date.


----------



## Rita007

sheila14 said:


> August 21 party?? Do you think they missed a date.



Disney Parks website still shows a 6pm closing for the 21st. I'm going to keep waiting for an official Disney announcement.


----------



## Haley R

tracipierce said:


> From the Uk website mentioned in my last post: The dates for the MNSSHP and MVMCP are as follows:
> 
> Halloween
> 17, 24, 28 and 31 August
> 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28 and 30 September
> 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30 and 31 October
> 
> Christmas
> 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 25, 27, 29 and 30 November
> 2, 4, 6, 7, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21 December


Is this right? Seems weird to me that they would have a Christmas party two days after Halloween. Doesn’t seem like enough time to get stuff ready.


----------



## sheila14

Rita007 said:


> Disney Parks website still shows a 6pm closing for the 21st. I'm going to keep waiting for an official Disney announcement.


I am also hoping I would hate to switch my plans a third time and then to go to a Friday party, yikes!!! It will be crowded. Decisions decisions what should we do???


----------



## tracipierce

sheila14 said:


> I am also hoping I would hate to switch my plans a third time and then to go to a Friday party, yikes!!! It will be crowded. Decisions decisions what should we do???


I did think the 21st would have been included,  maybe it will and its Just that date that's not available to the UK seller?


----------



## sheila14

tracipierce said:


> I did think the 21st would have been included,  maybe it will and its Just that date that's not available to the UK seller?


Love your answer


----------



## Lewdannie

sheila14 said:


> I just looked at KTP app and he has updated his calendar listing Halloween parties with the first being on Aug 24. No other parties are listed before this date???


he has one on Thursday 27 Sept...but this is not on the UK list or touring plans


----------



## sheila14

Lewdannie said:


> he has one on Thursday 27 Sept...but this is not on the UK list or touring plans


Does TP have August 21


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Is this right? Seems weird to me that they would have a Christmas party two days after Halloween. Doesn’t seem like enough time to get stuff ready.


First Christmas party listed is Nov 8


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> First Christmas party listed is Nov 8


That seems way off?? I am hoping for some other news!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

sheila14 said:


> That seems way off?? I am hoping for some other news!!!


First one was on November 9th in 2017. Doesn’t mean the rest of the dates are correct but that’s right on for the first Christmas party date.


----------



## SaintsManiac

I'm not too thrilled about going to the party on a Friday. Can't go on Labor Day, because we have EMM booked the next day. I really hope these dates aren't correct.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> First Christmas party listed is Nov 8


I was looking at it wrong! I thought the month went with the dates below it. So no November Halloween party?


----------



## KT0191

Ugghhh. I'm annoyed that it's not looking like there's a 9/6 party. Hopefully I'll be able to move some stuff around to do the party on 9/7 but I'll hold off on that until official release.
Reminds me of years past when holding out for a party because of an early listed closing at MK for them to only choose other dates and then extend those hours


----------



## KT0191

SaintsManiac said:


> I'm not too thrilled about going to the party on a Friday. Can't go on Labor Day, because we have EMM booked the next day. I really hope these dates aren't correct.


Exact situation as us. Not liking the idea of a Friday party but we are doing EMM after Labor Day, too.


----------



## Osugal9

I find these UK party dates a little hard to believe at least for the beginning of September.  They don’t line up at all with the 6pm Magic Kingdom closings listed on Disney parks.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Does anyone have the direct link as looking at the website (I’m in the U.K.) and can’t see it!? 

I’ve tried going through Facebook but the only think it shows is the Christmas party and when I click the link it says I’m not authorised to view that page! Have they removed everything from their website today?


----------



## Tash87

I can't see anything on ATD site either, also from the UK


----------



## SaintsManiac

Ceilidhscot said:


> Does anyone have the direct link as looking at the website (I’m in the U.K.) and can’t see it!?
> 
> I’ve tried going through Facebook but the only think it shows is the Christmas party and when I click the link it says I’m not authorised to view that page! Have they removed everything from their website today?




https://www.attraction-tickets-direct.co.uk/

I just looked and cannot find it anywhere now. I saw it on there yesterday. Looks like maybe they took it down?


----------



## Tash87

I found this on Floridatix.....


----------



## sherlockmiles

SaintsManiac said:


> https://www.attraction-tickets-direct.co.uk/
> 
> I just looked and cannot find it anywhere now. I saw it on there yesterday. Looks like maybe they took it down?


Lol....the power of the DIS boards


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Ah so it's not me going mad then (sometimes you do wonder when it comes to planning anything Disney related!). Is floridatix ok? Not bought anything from them (have with ATDirect) but definitely don't want to miss ordering tickets for MNSSHP!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I’m still seeing the info on the site. See if this link will work.
https://www.attraction-tickets-dire...t-so-scary-halloween-party-magic-kingdom-park


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I was looking at it wrong! I thought the month went with the dates below it. So no November Halloween party?


Someone on FB mentioned yesterday that last year this site did not have tickets available for all parties. So there may be additional dates that aren’t  listed. However, a November party has only happened about 50% of the time in recent years, so definitely possible that Halloween will be the last night, especially with wine & dine that weekend.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ceilidhscot said:


> Ah so it's not me going mad then (sometimes you do wonder when it comes to planning anything Disney related!). Is floridatix ok? Not bought anything from them (have with ATDirect) but definitely don't want to miss ordering tickets for MNSSHP!!


You definitely won’t miss out! Parties don’t start selling out for months.


----------



## Tash87

Ceilidhscot said:


> Ah so it's not me going mad then (sometimes you do wonder when it comes to planning anything Disney related!). Is floridatix ok? Not bought anything from them (have with ATDirect) but definitely don't want to miss ordering tickets for MNSSHP!!


Floridatix are brilliant. We have bought from them before and ATD they are the 2 we use


----------



## SaintsManiac

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I’m still seeing the info on the site. See if this link will work.
> https://www.attraction-tickets-dire...t-so-scary-halloween-party-magic-kingdom-park





I see their details of the party, including dates, but I don't see the calendar where you could click to buy tickets yesterday. Maybe my work browser is being weird.

Either way, I don't think we'll do the party if it's not offered on 9/6, which makes me sad.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SaintsManiac said:


> I see their details of the party, including dates, but I don't see the calendar where you could click to buy tickets yesterday. Maybe my work browser is being weird.
> 
> Either way, I don't think we'll do the party if it's not offered on 9/6, which makes me sad.



That page definitely has changed since last night when I looked at it.  

Seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Looks like you can’t buy tickets for it just yet..

Still, at least it helps with the old planning.


----------



## Tash87

Just tried the link from above and it says I'm not permitted to view that page (or something like that )


----------



## sheila14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That page definitely has changed since last night when I looked at it.
> 
> Seems a bit odd to me.


I know it was there yesterday evening bc I called Disney trying to get info and received none. Sooo maybe this travel agent person took their site down, hmmmmm the plot thickens


----------



## Sarahraegraham

I bet Disney shut them down from selling them. It’s not right anyway, a third party having them for sale and the info out first. IMO anyway


----------



## Tash87

I think Disney need to get a wriggle on and put the "official" info/tickets out there.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tash87 said:


> I think Disney need to get a wriggle on and put the "official" info/tickets out there.


AGREED!!


----------



## Best Aunt

SaintsManiac said:


> https://www.attraction-tickets-direct.co.uk/
> 
> I just looked and cannot find it anywhere now. I saw it on there yesterday. Looks like maybe they took it down?


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Someone on FB mentioned yesterday that last year this site did not have tickets available for all parties. So there may be additional dates that aren’t  listed. However, a November party has only happened about 50% of the time in recent years, so definitely possible that Halloween will be the last night, especially with wine & dine that weekend.


That’s a bummer. I really want one in November. Otherwise we will have to struggle to get there 10/30 when we fly in and then do Halloween night.


----------



## SquashBanana

Which is typically more crowded?... a Friday party in September or Thursday party in early October? Thanks!


----------



## areno79

Tagging along hoping they come out with September party dates soon! I see that last year they held parties on Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays. But on KTP's calendar, he doesn't have any Thursday parties in September in his crowd calendar. Does anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Cluelyss

areno79 said:


> Tagging along hoping they come out with September party dates soon! I see that last year they held parties on Sundays, Tuesdays, Thursdays, and Fridays. But on KTP's calendar, he doesn't have any Thursday parties in September in his crowd calendar. Does anyone know what's up with that?


September usually has less parties during the week, and I think the days of the weeks are different too (going from memory as we’ve always gone in October). Hopefully a September veteran can chime in, but that would be my guess.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> Which is typically more crowded?... a Friday party in September or Thursday party in early October? Thanks!


Weekends are almost always more crowded than week nights.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> That’s a bummer. I really want one in November. Otherwise we will have to struggle to get there 10/30 when we fly in and then do Halloween night.


I’m in the same boat


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> I’m in the same boat


My birthday is 11/1 so I was hoping for that or 11/2. I would like to do 2 parties but I’m not sure we could get there in time for 10/30.


----------



## PrincessIndia

September : 3rd , 7th , 9th , 11th , 14th , 16th , 18th , 21st , 23rd , 25th   28th  and 30th
-  @areno79 @Cluelyss 
These are the dates according to an attraction website in the UK


----------



## Lewdannie

sheila14 said:


> Does TP have August 21



They show a MK close at 6pm, so yes.


----------



## carol48b

Last year  (2017) in September, they had the Tues, Fri,  Sun pattern.    In 2016, though, I definitely went on a Thursday.   We go every year for our anniversary and look forward to the party.


----------



## jacobzking

From Chip and Co (UK)


----------



## hereforthechurros

I was also in the 11/1 party boat but couldn’t handle the wondering anymore! So today I totally switched gears and booked 3 nights at Poly for mid October. Still playing the waiting game for dates but feel better knowing it *should* happen. First time for halloween, can’t wait


----------



## sheila14

jacobzking said:


> From Chip and Co (UK)


This information was taken down sometime today by some unknown subject. Most of us here are waiting to hear officially from Disney before changes are made to our upcoming plans.


----------



## kat_lh

So the 6 pm closes - is there a chance the parties will start at 6 this year? Or are they giving themselves an hour between park close and party opening?


----------



## HollyMD

So my 2 year old is very into Moana. Does she usually start meeting early? What time is best to line up for her?


----------



## areno79

kat_lh said:


> So the 6 pm closes - is there a chance the parties will start at 6 this year? Or are they giving themselves an hour between park close and party opening?


Last year the Christmas parties started at 7, but they closed MK at 6 for non-party guests. I think it's going to be their standard way of doing things now on event nights to help clear out the crowds.


----------



## Haley R

areno79 said:


> Last year the Christmas parties started at 7, but they closed MK at 6 for non-party guests. I think it's going to be their standard way of doing things now on event nights to help clear out the crowds.


I think it’s a great way to handle the crowds.


----------



## LMA712014

HollyMD said:


> So my 2 year old is very into Moana. Does she usually start meeting early? What time is best to line up for her?



From what I’ve read INMEDIATELY. She had a massive line apparently.


----------



## Kriss1973

I'm so excited.  Going on 9/11 and this will be my third MNSSHP.


----------



## monique5

HollyMD said:


> So my 2 year old is very into Moana. Does she usually start meeting early? What time is best to line up for her?



Yes, last year (1st Year @ Party) she started meeting @ 5:45pm on the dot. I lined up @ 4pm, 1st in line, was done by 5:50pm. The "real" line was forming around 4:30-4:45pm (long).


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> This information was taken down sometime today by some unknown subject. Most of us here are waiting to hear officially from Disney before changes are made to our upcoming plans.


It’s rumored that the tickets will be available again on Monday, so lots of speculation that we’ll see an official Disney release  on or before then. I was really hoping today.....but I’ll settle for Monday! LOL


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Cluelyss said:


> It’s rumored that the tickets will be available again on Monday, so lots of speculation that we’ll see an official Disney release  on or before then. I was really hoping today.....but I’ll settle for Monday! LOL


They need a positive announcement to smooth over the whole parking fee fiasco haha


----------



## HollyMD

monique5 said:


> Yes, last year (1st Year @ Party) she started meeting @ 5:45pm on the dot. I lined up @ 4pm, 1st in line, was done by 5:50pm. The "real" line was forming around 4:30-4:45pm (long).


Thank you, Monique! This is just what I need to know! I will plan to line up at 4 while hubby takes DS and feeds him and comes back to meet me


----------



## sheila14

I am so hoping for August 21 if not then I change plans again and go for August 24.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Does anyone know whether Disney usually offers military discounts for party tickets? We are going to the party with a military family, all of us Disney newbies. I know they can buy their discounted park tickets on base but not sure whether this extends to the party tickets too.

Edit: We are hoping to go on Halloween itself, so I know I will need to move quickly once tickets are released.


----------



## WishesOnMyMind

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone know whether Disney usually offers military discounts for party tickets? We are going to the party with a military family, all of us Disney newbies. I know they can buy their discounted park tickets on base but not sure whether this extends to the party tickets too.
> 
> Edit: We are hoping to go on Halloween itself, so I know I will need to move quickly once tickets are released.



I am no expert, but I believe that they do offer a military discount, but it is only for certain party days. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## Sarahraegraham

WishesOnMyMind said:


> I am no expert, but I believe that they do offer a military discount, but it is only for certain party days. Can anyone confirm or deny this?


That is true, and the closer the Halloween, no military discount.


----------



## kat_lh

Has it been pointed out that according to Disney’s calendar, they’re closing at 6 pm the nights of September 6, 7, 8, and 9th?!? That’s a lot of nights in a row!


----------



## chris benton

I'll hunt around and see how good my google-fu is but...
Is Nov 1 usually a party day? I hear last year Nov 1 was a party day - wondering if that's kinda standard.


----------



## Haley R

chris benton said:


> I'll hunt around and see how good my google-fu is but...
> Is Nov 1 usually a party day? I hear last year Nov 1 was a party day - wondering if that's kinda standard.


Someone listed previous years on another thread and it’s been about 50/50. This year is on track to be no party for nov 1.


----------



## capegirl

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone know whether Disney usually offers military discounts for party tickets? We are going to the party with a military family, all of us Disney newbies. I know they can buy their discounted park tickets on base but not sure whether this extends to the party tickets too.
> 
> Edit: We are hoping to go on Halloween itself, so I know I will need to move quickly once tickets are released.



I was looking into this as well; we are hoping to go to the party during our August vacation.
Based on info posted over at Military Tips for last years  MNSSHP, tickets cannot be purchased on base. They can however be purchased from Shades of Green. If the military member calls the SOG ticket office they will email the forms to fill out, and they will ship the tickets for a fee. Tickets can also be purchased 'in person' at SOG resort, or with military ID at WDW ticket or Guest Relations. PPs are correct; these tickets are only offered for certain dates. In 2017 tickets were offered for dates in August and September. If you want to attend the party on Halloween, just purchase them from Disney as soon as they go on sale.


----------



## Mollymovacca

kat_lh said:


> Has it been pointed out that according to Disney’s calendar, they’re closing at 6 pm the nights of September 6, 7, 8, and 9th?!? That’s a lot of nights in a row!



Yes, I have read that a couple of those dates could be NOJ. I heard that it may be returning to MK this year. I was really hoping for that 9-6 party myself!!


----------



## Mollymovacca

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone know whether Disney usually offers military discounts for party tickets? We are going to the party with a military family, all of us Disney newbies. I know they can buy their discounted park tickets on base but not sure whether this extends to the party tickets too.
> 
> Edit: We are hoping to go on Halloween itself, so I know I will need to move quickly once tickets are released.



Disney does offer discounted tickets for military and cast members on selected nights. I believe last year it was for certain party dates in August and September. I know our party on 9-24 last year was a discounted party and it was sold out and super busy! I actually think it was the last discounted party of the season. If you find the party thread for last year they will be listed there and they should be similar!! Good luck!!


----------



## Haley R

Mollymovacca said:


> Yes, I have read that a couple of those dates could be NOJ. I heard that it may be returning to MK this year. I was really hoping for that 9-6 party myself!!


What’s night of joy?


----------



## Best Aunt

Haley R said:


> What’s night of joy?



From http://www.themouseforless.com/walt-disney-world/planning/events/night-of-joy/
Night of Joy is a contemporary Christian music festival held each year on a Friday and Saturday in September.  Night of Joy will take place at ESPN Wide World of Sports. Guests will get admission to the ESPN Wide World of Sports, as well as have the option to purchase a special ticket that includes access to one of the four Walt Disney World theme parks. From 6:00 p.m. to 1:00 a.m. each night, enjoy fun and fellowship, as well as enjoy live performances by today’s top bands in contemporary Christian rock, pop and gospel. This event requires a special ticket.

I guess there is speculation that it might be moved from ESPN Wide World of Sports.  It was at Wide World of Sports in 2016 and 2017.  In 2015, 2014 and 2013 performances were at Castle Forecourt Stage, Galaxy Stage and Rockettower Stage in the Magic Kingdom.  I'm not going to Google further back than that because I'm hungry.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Mollymovacca said:


> Disney does offer discounted tickets for military and cast members on selected nights. I believe last year it was for certain party dates in August and September. I know our party on 9-24 last year was a discounted party and it was sold out and super busy! I actually think it was the last discounted party of the season. If you find the party thread for last year they will be listed there and they should be similar!! Good luck!!





WishesOnMyMind said:


> I am no expert, but I believe that they do offer a military discount, but it is only for certain party days. Can anyone confirm or deny this?





Sarahraegraham said:


> That is true, and the closer the Halloween, no military discount.





capegirl said:


> I was looking into this as well; we are hoping to go to the party during our August vacation.
> Based on info posted over at Military Tips for last years  MNSSHP, tickets cannot be purchased on base. They can however be purchased from Shades of Green. If the military member calls the SOG ticket office they will email the forms to fill out, and they will ship the tickets for a fee. Tickets can also be purchased 'in person' at SOG resort, or with military ID at WDW ticket or Guest Relations. PPs are correct; these tickets are only offered for certain dates. In 2017 tickets were offered for dates in August and September. If you want to attend the party on Halloween, just purchase them from Disney as soon as they go on sale.



I hope I have quoted multiple replies correctly. Thank you all so much for the info about how to get military tickets. It sounds like it will be highly unlikely that Disney will offer the discounted tickets on Halloween itself, and probably not any time during their trip, so I will just try to buy our tickets at the full price as soon as they become available.

Thank you also for the suggestion about Military Tips - I think that will be very useful for both myself, as the main trip planner, and also my friend. 

Thanks again, all. Hopefully the official dates will be released very soon.


----------



## bluejasmine

Wanting to attend the Sept 9th party!  This will be hubby and I thrid MNSSHP, but will be my grown kids first plus DS GF and her 4 yr old.. SUper excited to see it through the eyes of a 4 yr old.. Cannot wait for tickets to go on sale and to be able to book LTT for an early dinner that day too...


----------



## jbeyes

I received an alert this morning from Touring Plans that MK has changed it’s hours from 9-6 to 9-9 on August 21st and went to the Disney site to check it out. Looks like that’s the case so no party that night for those watching for it! The 24th still closes at 6, thats what we’re planning on.


----------



## Best Aunt

jbeyes said:


> I received an alert this morning from Touring Plans that MK has changed it’s hours from 9-6 to 9-9 on August 21st and went to the Disney site to check it out. Looks like that’s the case so no party that night for those watching for it! The 24th still closes at 6, thats what we’re planning on.



Thanks for posting this!  The Disney site is still showing 6:00 pm closing on August 17, so that may be a party night.


----------



## S@r@

kat_lh said:


> Has it been pointed out that according to Disney’s calendar, they’re closing at 6 pm the nights of September 6, 7, 8, and 9th?!? That’s a lot of nights in a row!



The 8th now shows a 9PM closing time. Hopefully more dates will follow.


----------



## SaintsManiac

S@r@ said:


> The 8th now shows a 9PM closing time. Hopefully more dates will follow.





I came here to post this


----------



## sheila14

jbeyes said:


> I received an alert this morning from Touring Plans that MK has changed it’s hours from 9-6 to 9-9 on August 21st and went to the Disney site to check it out. Looks like that’s the case so no party that night for those watching for it! The 24th still closes at 6, thats what we’re planning on.


Just changed my plans c u there!!!


----------



## DisneyLove2015

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Does anyone know whether Disney usually offers military discounts for party tickets? We are going to the party with a military family, all of us Disney newbies. I know they can buy their discounted park tickets on base but not sure whether this extends to the party tickets too.
> 
> Edit: We are hoping to go on Halloween itself, so I know I will need to move quickly once tickets are released.



In 2016, only parties in Sept had military discounts I believe.   We went to the last one in Sept and it was the first party to not offer military rate.  . I did not pay attention to last year's military rates.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

DisneyLove2015 said:


> In 2016, only parties in Sept had military discounts I believe.   We went to the last one in Sept and it was the first party to not offer military rate.  . I did not pay attention to last year's military rates.



Thank you very much. I think we will just have to accept that they will have to pay full price for the tickets since it will be the end of October. They have got discounts on the hotel and park tickets, so that’s pretty great!


----------



## smitch425

29 pages already?! Goodness... are y’all ready or what? Lol
Just popping in to let you know that I will be doing another guest list thread. I’m going to wait for the dates to be officially released because there’s just too much speculation and confusion this year. I’ll post the link when it’s up and running. Happy planning, y’all!


----------



## Haley R

Best Aunt said:


> From http://www.themouseforless.com/walt-disney-world/planning/events/night-of-joy/
> Night of Joy is a contemporary Christian music festival held each year on a Friday and Saturday in September.  Night of Joy will take place at ESPN Wide World of Sports. Guests will get admission to the ESPN Wide World of Sports, as well as have the option to purchase a special ticket that includes access to one of the four Walt Disney World theme parks. From 6:00 p.m. to 1:00 a.m. each night, enjoy fun and fellowship, as well as enjoy live performances by today’s top bands in contemporary Christian rock, pop and gospel. This event requires a special ticket.
> 
> I guess there is speculation that it might be moved from ESPN Wide World of Sports.  It was at Wide World of Sports in 2016 and 2017.  In 2015, 2014 and 2013 performances were at Castle Forecourt Stage, Galaxy Stage and Rockettower Stage in the Magic Kingdom.  I'm not going to Google further back than that because I'm hungry.


Oh okay thanks! I’d never heard of it before.


----------



## Robn752

areno79 said:


> Last year the Christmas parties started at 7, but they closed MK at 6 for non-party guests. I think it's going to be their standard way of doing things now on event nights to help clear out the crowds.



The problem with this is we can't make a restaurant reservation at 5pm in park. We are going to the party and want to eat in park. You can only make reservations through 2:30 the day of parties.


----------



## CaperCris

Jumping on the MNSSHP bandwagon! Looking forward to an August 24 party (fingers crossed)!!


----------



## Best Aunt

Robn752 said:


> The problem with this is we can't make a restaurant reservation at 5pm in park. We are going to the party and want to eat in park. You can only make reservations through 2:30 the day of parties.



I thought we were assuming that dinner reservations in the Magic Kingdom for those nights will open up at a later date.


----------



## KNovacovschi

kat_lh said:


> Has it been pointed out that according to Disney’s calendar, they’re closing at 6 pm the nights of September 6, 7, 8, and 9th?!? That’s a lot of nights in a row!



Looking at the calendar right now and as it stands these are the September dates that close at 6, they only have the calendar up until the 13th:

3,6,7,9,11


----------



## KNovacovschi

smitch425 said:


> 29 pages already?! Goodness... are y’all ready or what? Lol
> Just popping in to let you know that I will be doing another guest list thread. I’m going to wait for the dates to be officially released because there’s just too much speculation and confusion this year. I’ll post the link when it’s up and running. Happy planning, y’all!



YAY!!!!!

Thank you for taking the time to do this every year!!!


----------



## pens4821

What are the crowds like at MK during the day of the parties?  Would it be less crowded since people don't get full days?

We are going last week of August and we usually do 2 parks a day, so we won't be getting shorted on the earlier close.  I was thinking of making the 28th a MK morning thinking that it'd be less crowded than Wednesday which was our original plan.


----------



## tracipierce

jbeyes said:


> I received an alert this morning from Touring Plans that MK has changed it’s hours from 9-6 to 9-9 on August 21st and went to the Disney site to check it out. Looks like that’s the case so no party that night for those watching for it! The 24th still closes at 6, thats what we’re planning on.


I had just spotted that the times had gone back to 9pm on the 21st and that HEA was on at 8.55. I had booked CG just in case it wasn't a party night, so glad I did now. We will just have to go on the 17th as 21st is our last night


----------



## kat_lh

KNovacovschi said:


> Looking at the calendar right now and as it stands these are the September dates that close at 6, they only have the calendar up until the 13th:
> 
> 3,6,7,9,11



They've changed that since yesterday then.  Wonder if that was the NOJ?


----------



## kat_lh

Is there a thread of costume talk for the party? or does that generally go in here?


----------



## sheila14

CaperCris said:


> Jumping on the MNSSHP bandwagon! Looking forward to an August 24 party (fingers crossed)!!


KTP has on his site that there will be a party August 24 and if he has it then it is a good possibility it will happen. He has some inside knowledge at times.


----------



## pixie08

sheila14 said:


> Just changed my plans c u there!!!



Us too!


----------



## Erik the Red

Hello everyone.   I'm Erik and i'm a newbie.

Doing my first ever Disney trip this Fall !!!!   And it's during the big Halloween party!

Looks like I will be going on Tuesday, October 2nd.

Can't wait to read everyone's advice and experiences !

Oh!    Going solo too !

Nice to meet everyone!

Sorry for all the exclamation marks.   This trip has been a long time coming.   Super Excited !!!!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Erik the Red said:


> Hello everyone.   I'm Erik and i'm a newbie.
> 
> Doing my first ever Disney trip this Fall !!!!
> Oh!    Going solo too !
> Nice to meet everyone!
> Sorry for all the exclamation marks.   This trip has been a long time coming.   Super Excited !!!!!



Welcome!!  Hope it's everything you want it to be.


----------



## sheila14

sherlockmiles said:


> Welcome!!  Hope it's everything you want it to be.


Going solo means more candy, more fun!! It is nice to go solo because you can do everything you want your way. It is very quiet because you have no one to talk to but no one is slowing you down. I love going solo. I took my 25 yr old one vac to Disney a few years ago and she complained about everything possible, hush I said! You will have fun enjoy yourself and welcome.


----------



## GirlDreamer

I can't wait for the rest of the dates to be announced. Of the dates that's probable to be a party night at the moment, none of them is really good for us as we want to try and avoid the weekends. I've already got my costume ready though, just have to find a way to make the skirt of the dress shorter as it's very long.


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> I thought we were assuming that dinner reservations in the Magic Kingdom for those nights will open up at a later date.


Yep, that’s the assumption. In prior years they at least opened up times until 6 or so pre party date release, though, so this is definitely a new tactic.


----------



## Cluelyss

kat_lh said:


> Is there a thread of costume talk for the party? or does that generally go in here?


Plenty of that here!

Also, once @smitch425 starts the guest list thread, you’ll see it there as well.


----------



## Amy11401

kat_lh said:


> Is there a thread of costume talk for the party? or does that generally go in here?


We are going in mid October so I am having a hard time deciding what direction to go with costumes.  It could be chilly or it could be really hot.  I feel like I won't know what the temperature will be like until the week before we go.


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy11401 said:


> We are going in mid October so I am having a hard time deciding what direction to go with costumes.  It could be chilly or it could be really hot.  I feel like I won't know what the temperature will be like until the week before we go.


We've been going in October for years, and I can honestly say I’ve never been chilly that time of year. Maybe first thing in the morning, but most years it’s been hotter than is particularly comfortable in a costume!


----------



## Cluelyss

pens4821 said:


> What are the crowds like at MK during the day of the parties?  Would it be less crowded since people don't get full days?
> 
> We are going last week of August and we usually do 2 parks a day, so we won't be getting shorted on the earlier close.  I was thinking of making the 28th a MK morning thinking that it'd be less crowded than Wednesday which was our original plan.


Yes, party days are generally less crowded in MK during the day, for exactly the reason you mentioned - those with only base tickets don't want to waste a day when they have to leave at 6.  It's a glorious time for touring!


----------



## mazdabug

Looking forward to mnsshp 2018. So is my my daughter. Keeps singing boo to you, lol.


----------



## kat_lh

Cluelyss said:


> We've been going in October for years, and I can honestly say I’ve never been chilly that time of year. Maybe first thing in the morning, but most years it’s been hotter than is particularly comfortable in a costume!



My costume may involve a wig (Cruella d'ville) and I'm starting to think that might not be such a good idea.  Maybe a wig and jacket for the pictures and then some sort of t shirt for the rest of the night.

It'll be my husband and me and our three kiddos so I'm trying to find fun family ideas.  But, we're also going to be at a party the night of my 40th birthday (!!!) so something Alice in Wonderland/very merry unbirthday could be fun too


----------



## Amy11401

Cluelyss said:


> We've been going in October for years, and I can honestly say I’ve never been chilly that time of year. Maybe first thing in the morning, but most years it’s been hotter than is particularly comfortable in a costume!


Thanks!  Good to know... I have read that sometimes evenings can be cool.


----------



## sheila14

I have gone in October the past two years and for an Ohio gal, the evening is my kind of weather. It gets low 80’s and feels great to me. When the sun goes down in Florida it is a different weather setting. I just had on a normal T-shirt with shorts and felt comfy. When I went down in 2010 for MVMCP December, by 8 pm, I had on just a T-shirt and shorts, ended up going inside and buying a hoodie to wear while watching the Christmas parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

kat_lh said:


> My costume may involve a wig (Cruella d'ville) and I'm starting to think that might not be such a good idea.  Maybe a wig and jacket for the pictures and then some sort of t shirt for the rest of the night.
> 
> It'll be my husband and me and our three kiddos so I'm trying to find fun family ideas.  But, we're also going to be at a party the night of my 40th birthday (!!!) so something Alice in Wonderland/very merry unbirthday could be fun too


What an excellent way to spend your birthday!!!

I did Cruella last year. Wig was a bit uncomfortable but I managed to keep it on all night. Jacket was only on for pictures!

It was also in the 90’s even after the sun went down that night, which is abnormally hot. The year prior I was just fine in my Evil Queen cape and headpiece once the sun went down.


----------



## ekarlberg

Best Aunt said:


> Thanks for posting this!  The Disney site is still showing 6:00 pm closing on August 17, so that may be a party night.



Do you think they would have one the 17th and wait a week to hold the second?  I was hoping for the 21st since we leave the next day.  We'll be there the 17th but I'm not sure if I should still be holding out hope.  There have been some rumblings that the 17th is a private event and not a party.


----------



## windcriesamy

I'm so excited because we hit our 180 mark tomorrow and I can start booking ADRs! I am assuming there will be a party on Sunday 9/16, so we will be spending the first half of the day wandering around AKL and probably doing some shopping at Disney Springs. I was thinking of booking lunch at Homecomin', but I'm trying to decide what time slot would be best to make sure we get to MK around 4:00-ish. Do you all think 2:00 would be okay, or should I book earlier? How important do you think it is to get to MK at 4:00 on a party day?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Is there any benefit to doing the fireworks dessert party during MNSSHP? We intend to do it during the regular fireworks to get out of the crowds, but I’m not sure if it is needed during the Halloween party. From what I have seen, the party fireworks don’t feature lots of projections, so our viewing location possibilities are wider, and we don’t necessarily need to be in the castle hub - is that correct?


----------



## Best Aunt

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the fireworks dessert party during MNSSHP?



I didn't know there was a fireworks dessert party during the halloween party.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Best Aunt said:


> I didn't know there was a fireworks dessert party during the halloween party.



Nor did I until very recently. I found out about it on a YouTube video (can’t remember which one) and then google brought me to a few reviews, but I’m not sure whether it is worth it. I believe they are priced fairly similarly to the normal MK dessert party, which is pretty hefty on top of the cost of the party ticket.

I have a few links bookmarked but I’m not sure about the rules or logistics of posting links.


----------



## sheila14

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the fireworks dessert party during MNSSHP? We intend to do it during the regular fireworks to get out of the crowds, but I’m not sure if it is needed during the Halloween party. From what I have seen, the party fireworks don’t feature lots of projections, so our viewing location possibilities are wider, and we don’t necessarily need to be in the castle hub - is that correct?


My daughter and I did a firework only party June 2015 and not much of a sweet tooth, we did it for the experience. We ate a few desserts which were presented very nicely but if we had “food” I am sure we would have had more sweets. The spot that we grabbed for the fireworks was right on the balcony of tomorrow land picture perfect!!!


----------



## ssphillips

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the fireworks dessert party during MNSSHP? We intend to do it during the regular fireworks to get out of the crowds, but I’m not sure if it is needed during the Halloween party. From what I have seen, the party fireworks don’t feature lots of projections, so our viewing location possibilities are wider, and we don’t necessarily need to be in the castle hub - is that correct?



I have seen reviews that say you lose a lot of party time doing dessert party.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

sheila14 said:


> My daughter and I did a firework only party June 2015 and not much of a sweet tooth, we did it for the experience. We ate a few desserts which were presented very nicely but if we had “food” I am sure we would have had more sweets. The spot that we grabbed for the fireworks was right on the balcony of tomorrow land picture perfect!!!



Thank you: this is great to hear. I’m not a big sweets fan either so, like you, we would be doing it for the experience and the great viewing location. If we end up eating anything then it’s a bonus, but mostly it’s buying ourselves the time away from the crowds without having to stake out a spot 2 hours ahead of time.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

ssphillips said:


> I have seen reviews that say you lose a lot of party time doing dessert party.



That’s a good point, and one that I hadn’t really though of. Thank you!


----------



## Dazrath

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Nor did I until very recently. I found out about it on a YouTube video (can’t remember which one) and then google brought me to a few reviews, but I’m not sure whether it is worth it. I believe they are priced fairly similarly to the normal MK dessert party, which is pretty hefty on top of the cost of the party ticket.
> 
> I have a few links bookmarked but I’m not sure about the rules or logistics of posting links.



I did the Halloween desert party last year with my wife and kids.  I thought it to be worth the price.  I loved knowing we had a spot to view the fireworks without having to camp out a spot well ahead of time.  My wife disagrees and did not consider it to be worth the money.  She was not blown away by the deserts.  Three of my four kids loved it.  The only one who didn't was my youngest who ate a few deserts and fell dead asleep.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Dazrath said:


> I did the Halloween desert party last year with my wife and kids.  I thought it to be worth the price.  I loved knowing we had a spot to view the fireworks without having to camp out a spot well ahead of time.  My wife disagrees and did not consider it to be worth the money.  She was not blown away by the deserts.  Three of my four kids loved it.  The only one who didn't was my youngest who ate a few deserts and fell dead asleep.



This is really helpful, thank you. It sounds like there are still a lot of people at the parties, and they are all fighting for the same fireworks spots. I can definitely see the appeal of knowing you will be able to see the fireworks - that’s far more important to me than the desserts themselves. Did either of you feel it took too much time away from the rest of the party?


----------



## tracipierce

windcriesamy said:


> I'm so excited because we hit our 180 mark tomorrow and I can start booking ADRs! I am assuming there will be a party on Sunday 9/16, so we will be spending the first half of the day wandering around AKL and probably doing some shopping at Disney Springs. I was thinking of booking lunch at Homecomin', but I'm trying to decide what time slot would be best to make sure we get to MK around 4:00-ish. Do you all think 2:00 would be okay, or should I book earlier? How important do you think it is to get to MK at 4:00 on a party day?





ekarlberg said:


> Do you think they would have one the 17th and wait a week to hold the second?  I was hoping for the 21st since we leave the next day.  We'll be there the 17th but I'm not sure if I should still be holding out hope.  There have been some rumblings that the 17th is a private event and not a party.


The 17th is a definite, people in the UK have already bought tickets for it. 21st is not a party date as the closing times have moved back to 9pm and happily ever after is now listed at 8.55pm.


----------



## sheila14

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Thank you: this is great to hear. I’m not a big sweets fan either so, like you, we would be doing it for the experience and the great viewing location. If we end up eating anything then it’s a bonus, but mostly it’s buying ourselves the time away from the crowds without having to stake out a spot 2 hours ahead of time.


This was our main reason for doing it plus it was an excellent view for when tinker bell flew on top of us. It was a WOW moment for all!!!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

sheila14 said:


> This was our main reason for doing it plus it was an excellent view for when tinker bell flew on top of us. It was a WOW moment for all!!!



That sounds brilliant - I’m really excited!


----------



## Dazrath

Tigger in a kilt said:


> This is really helpful, thank you. It sounds like there are still a lot of people at the parties, and they are all fighting for the same fireworks spots. I can definitely see the appeal of knowing you will be able to see the fireworks - that’s far more important to me than the desserts themselves. Did either of you feel it took too much time away from the rest of the party?



The time it took away from the party would have been time we spent camping out a spot anyway so we did not feel it took away too much time.  There was still time afterwords, but we went home shortly after as our son was out cold sleeping right through the entire fireworks show.   Which as it turned out was a theme for the trip as he slept through both fireworks shows we did and our Blue Man Group show.


----------



## areno79

Sorry if I missed it, but is there a post or a link to something that tells us costume guidelines? I'm sure it's quite a bit different than when I last went in 2009!


----------



## focusondisney

windcriesamy said:


> I'm so excited because we hit our 180 mark tomorrow and I can start booking ADRs! I am assuming there will be a party on Sunday 9/16, so we will be spending the first half of the day wandering around AKL and probably doing some shopping at Disney Springs. I was thinking of booking lunch at Homecomin', but I'm trying to decide what time slot would be best to make sure we get to MK around 4:00-ish. Do you all think 2:00 would be okay, or should I book earlier? How important do you think it is to get to MK at 4:00 on a party day?



I wouldn't count on getting into the MK with a party ticket at 4.  For Disney After Dark this year, Disney did not let anyone in til 6 for events that started at 8. I know the parties have a lot more people coming in, but until the first couple,of parties, we won't know for sure what they will do for the parties this year.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Dazrath said:


> The time it took away from the party would have been time we spent camping out a spot anyway so we did not feel it took away too much time.  There was still time afterwords, but we went home shortly after as our son was out cold sleeping right through the entire fireworks show.   Which as it turned out was a theme for the trip as he slept through both fireworks shows we did and our Blue Man Group show.



Thank you for replying. That’s what I was thinking - the time will be spent on getting to see the fireworks either way, so this way at least we get a chair and some snacks.

I shouldn’t laugh at the idea of your son sleeping through all the special events, but it’s all too familiar!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Is there any benefit to doing the fireworks dessert party during MNSSHP? We intend to do it during the regular fireworks to get out of the crowds, but I’m not sure if it is needed during the Halloween party. From what I have seen, the party fireworks don’t feature lots of projections, so our viewing location possibilities are wider, and we don’t necessarily need to be in the castle hub - is that correct?



You’ve had a lot of replies/opinions above, but I’ll throw in my two cents (probably not worth much!).  This is a copy/paste from a seperate thread where someone recently asked this same question.  Note, we did the Plaza Garden version, not the Tomorrowland Terrace version.

_So dessert party on a MNSSHP night....My opinion, it wasn’t worth it.  (ETA:  And I’m a total HEA dessert party fan).

For one, we didn’t really want/need any of the desserts when there is abundant ‘free’ candy all over the park. 

Secondly, it takes up too much valuable party time.

Thirdly, I don’t really think the reserved viewing is a ‘must have’ for a typical party night. It’s easy enough to find a good enough spot in the hub (generally speaking). The hub is still crowded, of course, but it’s not crazy HEA crowded (in my humble opinion).

The only benefit for the dessert party on our night was that it rained heavily on/off all night and the parade and fireworks were delayed. Having the Tomorrowland Terrace area to ride out the storm/delays was helpful. But obviously that was a unique situation. 

All-in-all, I think it can work for some party touring styles, but it wasn’t really ‘worth it’ for how we like to enjoy MNSSHP.
_
Sounds like you’ve made up your mind to do it (which I totally get BTW) so I’m probably not helpful, but I hope you enjoy it none-the-less!


----------



## jacobzking

tracipierce said:


> The 17th is a definite, people in the UK have already bought tickets for it. 21st is not a party date as the closing times have moved back to 9pm and happily ever after is now listed at 8.55pm.



How are people in uk already buying tickets if Disney hasn't even announced dates yet?  Also, AP and DVC get a week head start on party tickets I'm pretty sure, and we haven't been able to purchase tickets yet.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Haley R

jacobzking said:


> How are people in uk already buying tickets if Disney hasn't even announced dates yet?  Also, AP and DVC get a week head start on party tickets I'm pretty sure, and we haven't been able to purchase tickets yet.  Am I missing something?


I’m also confused by this.


----------



## jacobzking

Haley R said:


> I’m also confused by this.


i call shenanigans


----------



## Best Aunt

jacobzking said:


> How are people in uk already buying tickets if Disney hasn't even announced dates yet?  Also, AP and DVC get a week head start on party tickets I'm pretty sure, and we haven't been able to purchase tickets yet.  Am I missing something?



I don't know who ATD Travel Services Limited (GB) is, but I was able to add Halloween party tickets for August 17 to my cart just now (6:00 am Eastern on Monday 03/19/18).  I did not purchase. They were mentioned earlier in this thread.

https://www.attraction-tickets-dire...t-so-scary-halloween-party-magic-kingdom-park

The dates they have are:
August: 17, 24, 28, 31 (4 nights)
September: 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 (12 nights)
October: 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 and 31 (17 nights)
Note that Florida Tix also has October 26 listed.
November: nothing

Compare to last year:
August: 2 nights
September: 11 nights
October: 18 nights
November: 1 night


EDITED TO ADD:
Someone below said that Florida Tix also is selling Halloween Party tickets (today is still 03/19/18).  So I went to https://www.floridatix.com/park-tickets/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party
Sure enough, I was able to add a ticket for August 17 to my cart.  Again, I did not purchase.  They have the same dates as ATD, but they also have one additional date, which I noted above.

About ATD:
It says this on their website:
Attraction Tickets Direct 2002 - 2018
Registered Head Office: 171E Wingate Square, London, SW4 0AN.
Attraction Tickets Direct is a trading name of ATD Travel Services LTD. Registered in England with registered number 4390984 and VAT Number 795922965.
We are the UK's No. 1 Broker for Florida Attraction Tickets


About Florida Tix:
We’re based in a delightful part of the UK known as Birmingham,


----------



## sheila14

Ar


Best Aunt said:


> I don't know who ATD Travel Services Limited (GB) is, but I was able to add Halloween party tickets for August 17 to my cart just now (6:00 am Eastern on Monday 03/19/18).  I did not purchase. They were mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> https://www.attraction-tickets-dire...t-so-scary-halloween-party-magic-kingdom-park
> 
> The dates they have are:
> August: 17, 24, 28, 31 (4 nights)
> September: 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 (12 nights)
> October: 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 and 31 (17 nights)
> November: nothing
> 
> Compare to last year:
> August: 2 nights
> September: 11 nights
> October: 18 nights
> November: 1 night
> 
> It says this on their website:
> Attraction Tickets Direct 2002 - 2018
> Registered Head Office: 171E Wingate Square, London, SW4 0AN.
> Attraction Tickets Direct is a trading name of ATD Travel Services LTD. Registered in England with registered number 4390984 and VAT Number 795922965.
> We are the UK's No. 1 Broker for Florida Attraction Tickets


Are you kidding me???? If I change my plans again I am gonna scream!!!!! I would rather do a Tuesday party than a Friday.  Let me check Disney website calendar.


----------



## sheila14

Best Aunt said:


> I don't know who ATD Travel Services Limited (GB) is, but I was able to add Halloween party tickets for August 17 to my cart just now (6:00 am Eastern on Monday 03/19/18).  I did not purchase. They were mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> https://www.attraction-tickets-dire...t-so-scary-halloween-party-magic-kingdom-park
> 
> The dates they have are:
> August: 17, 24, 28, 31 (4 nights)
> September: 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 (12 nights)
> October: 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 and 31 (17 nights)
> November: nothing
> 
> Compare to last year:
> August: 2 nights
> September: 11 nights
> October: 18 nights
> November: 1 night
> 
> It says this on their website:
> Attraction Tickets Direct 2002 - 2018
> Registered Head Office: 171E Wingate Square, London, SW4 0AN.
> Attraction Tickets Direct is a trading name of ATD Travel Services LTD. Registered in England with registered number 4390984 and VAT Number 795922965.
> We are the UK's No. 1 Broker for Florida Attraction Tickets


Both Disney and KTP have NO party time listed.  I guess we wait and see.


----------



## garris3404

Best Aunt said:


> I don't know who ATD Travel Services Limited (GB) is, but I was able to add Halloween party tickets for August 17 to my cart just now (6:00 am Eastern on Monday 03/19/18).  I did not purchase. They were mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> https://www.attraction-tickets-dire...t-so-scary-halloween-party-magic-kingdom-park
> 
> The dates they have are:
> August: 17, 24, 28, 31 (4 nights)
> September: 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 (12 nights)
> October: 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30 and 31 (17 nights)
> November: nothing




What about Thursday September 6?  Park closes at 6 PM.  Is there a party that night?


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Now Florida Tix is selling tickets. Wth?


----------



## Best Aunt

garris3404 said:


> What about Thursday September 6?  Park closes at 6 PM.  Is there a party that night?



Speculation # 1:
As I mentioned above, I am not familiar with ATD Travel Services Limited (GB).  It has been suggested that there might be Halloween parties for which they do not have tickets.
Edit: Apparently this is correct, because I just discovered that Florida Tix is selling Halloween Party tickets for a night in October that ATD is not selling tickets.

Speculation # 2:
If the Disney calendar shows that the Magic Kingdom is closing at 6:00 pm, it might not be a Halloween party night; maybe they decided to move Night of Joy back to the Magic Kingdom.  My understanding, however, is that Night of Joy is normally held on a Friday and Saturday in September, and you were asking about a Thursday.

Speculation # 3:
If the Disney calendar shows that the Magic Kingdom is closing at 6:00 pm, it could be that a group is having a private event there.


----------



## Best Aunt

Sarahraegraham said:


> Now Florida Tix is selling tickets. Wth?



I updated my post # 616 above to add info about Florida Tix selling tickets.  They are selling for one day that ATD is not.

Edit: In case you don't know, the post number is in the bottom right of the post, next to +Quote Reply


----------



## bluejasmine

ARGGGG Disney park blog has nothing about party dates.... Driving me nuts..lol


----------



## sheila14

bluejasmine said:


> ARGGGG Disney park blog has nothing about party dates.... Driving me nuts..lol


This advanced ticket UK has no August 21 listed


----------



## SaintsManiac

It's really annoying that people can buy tickets when Disney hasn't released ANY real info yet. I'm not sure how this is fair, but I bet it contributes to how packed people say the parties are now.

@Best Aunt thank you for taking the time to put all of that info together!


----------



## RobynPrincess

ATD and Floridatix are reputable companies who I’ve had personal dealings with so the tickets are absolutely legitimate.  It annoys me as an annual pass holder and DVC Member that we were not given the chance to buy first, it also annoys me that attraction tickets direct released the tickets early ‘by mistake’ and had to be told by Disney to withdraw them until today.
On another note, someone on the Facebook group I run has just posted that she called Disney direct and was able to purchase her Halloween tickets directly from them so maybe we now need to start calling?


----------



## Cluelyss

ssphillips said:


> I have seen reviews that say you lose a lot of party time doing dessert party.


 This was definitely true when the party included reserved viewing for the parade as well.  Now that it is just for the fireworks, I feel you’ll spend just as much time holding a spot as she would eating desserts.  So really just depends on whether or not you want to pay for a spot IMO.  For me, it is definitely worth it not to have to fight the crowds during the fireworks,  which is of my favorite things about the party personally. Even on non-sold out party nights, the hub is crazy.


----------



## Cluelyss

jacobzking said:


> How are people in uk already buying tickets if Disney hasn't even announced dates yet?  Also, AP and DVC get a week head start on party tickets I'm pretty sure, and we haven't been able to purchase tickets yet.  Am I missing something?


 No advance purchase options for AP or DVC, at least not in recent years.  Just discounted prices on certain nights. 

 My understanding is that this is a UK version of UT, so definitely a legit reseller.  I’m not sure they meant to release tickets to the public last week, but now that multiple sites are selling them, I expect Disney to make an official announcement on dates very soon.


----------



## Cluelyss

SaintsManiac said:


> It's really annoying that people can buy tickets when Disney hasn't released ANY real info yet. I'm not sure how this is fair, but I bet it contributes to how packed people say the parties are now.
> 
> @Best Aunt thank you for taking the time to put all of that info together!


 I’m not sure the sale of party tickets on a resale site has anything to do with the overcrowding.  There are still only a limited number of tickets sold for each event.  I think the overcrowding has more to do with Disney‘s ability (or lack theteof!) to clear the park of non-party guests than anything else.  I attended both a sold out Halloween party and a sold out Christmas party last year,  and having that extra hour to clear the park made a huge difference IMO.  The sold out Christmas party didn’t feel anywhere near as crowded as the sold out Halloween party,  so I’m glad they are continuing the 6 o’clock close during MNSSHP.   It definitely helped.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You’ve had a lot of replies/opinions above, but I’ll throw in my two cents (probably not worth much!).  This is a copy/paste from a seperate thread where someone recently asked this same question.  Note, we did the Plaza Garden version, not the Tomorrowland Terrace version.
> 
> _So dessert party on a MNSSHP night....My opinion, it wasn’t worth it.  (ETA:  And I’m a total HEA dessert party fan).
> 
> For one, we didn’t really want/need any of the desserts when there is abundant ‘free’ candy all over the park.
> 
> Secondly, it takes up too much valuable party time.
> 
> Thirdly, I don’t really think the reserved viewing is a ‘must have’ for a typical party night. It’s easy enough to find a good enough spot in the hub (generally speaking). The hub is still crowded, of course, but it’s not crazy HEA crowded (in my humble opinion).
> 
> The only benefit for the dessert party on our night was that it rained heavily on/off all night and the parade and fireworks were delayed. Having the Tomorrowland Terrace area to ride out the storm/delays was helpful. But obviously that was a unique situation.
> 
> All-in-all, I think it can work for some party touring styles, but it wasn’t really ‘worth it’ for how we like to enjoy MNSSHP.
> _
> Sounds like you’ve made up your mind to do it (which I totally get BTW) so I’m probably not helpful, but I hope you enjoy it none-the-less!



I’m very open to anyone’s 2 cents, so I really appreciate your reply. I genuinely haven’t decided yet, as everything you said is what I was concerned about: if we do it, it will mainly be for the fireworks viewing, and it sounds like it may not be as hard to get a good fireworks view as it is during HEA. I appreciate you weighing in with your experience, and will continue to ponder!


----------



## RobynPrincess

Multiple uk guests having success calling up, asking to be put through to special tickets and buying party tickets


----------



## Best Aunt

*YOU CAN BUY TICKETS NOW!!!!!!*

I am posting this at 8:25 am Eastern time on Monday 03/19/18.  I am in the U.S., not the U.K.

Based on what somebody posted above, I just called 407-W-DISNEY.

The cast member on the phone said they started selling Halloween Party tickets at 7:00 am today.

The cast member on the phone told me the following:

Your party ticket allowed you to enter the Magic Kingdom as early as 4:00 pm.

The party runs from 7:00 pm to midnight.

There will be no Fastpasses during the party.

I only asked about August dates and prices.
The August dates, per the cast member I spoke to about buying a ticket, are:
August 17, 24, 28 and 31.
Regular price, including tax: $84.14 ages 10 and up, $78.81 ages 3-9.
If you have DVC or AP: $78.81 ages 10 and up, $73.49 ages 3-9.
Prices for later dates are likely to be different.

If somebody wants to call to ask about September or October, go ahead.  (I think I've been procrastinating enough this morning.)


----------



## Sarahraegraham

It almost seems to me like Disney tried to let UK people buy early to try and get more of them to book vacations. But it’s really unfair. They should be released to all, worldwide, at the same time and with advance notice, ESPECIALLY because there are only so many tickets to go around.


----------



## KT0191

Just bought tickets calling 407-W-DISNEY. Got my tickets for 9/7!


----------



## Cluelyss

Just purchased our tickets for Halloween night - confirmed with CM that this was the last party, so sadly no resort character hunting for me this year 

Price was $133.13 (a) and $127.80 (c), no AP or DVC discount available.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

Yup, I can confirm also that I was able to buy tickets by phone for 10/31. Total was $266 and change for 2 adults tickets.


----------



## RobynPrincess

Sarahraegraham said:


> It almost seems to me like Disney tried to let UK people buy early to try and get more of them to book vacations. But it’s really unfair. They should be released to all, worldwide, at the same time and with advance notice, ESPECIALLY because there are only so many tickets to go around.


 Most uk guests book more than a year ahead so i doubt this is the reasoning. I think the uk ticket companies are just pushing their luck releasing early


----------



## David Dennis

Dates are out to cast members and you can book if you call starting this morning. I just booked our tickets for September for MNSSHP 2018 !!!!






monique5 said:


> *Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2018 (MNSSHP)*
> 
> Welcome to the "Official" 2018 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Thread, where you will get THE most updated information for all of your Halloween needs! Most of this information is from last year's party. However, I will update the thread as new information is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - *F*requently *A*sked *Q*uestions
> ​*What are the dates for the 2018 MNSSHP?*
> *August 2018 Dates
> September 2018 Dates
> October 2018 Dates
> 
> CM Discounted Parties
> 
> Sold Out Dates
> 
> Official Guest List (2018):
> *
> *For those wanting to attend MNSSHP & MVMCP*
> *MVMCP 2018 Dates*
> *November *
> *December *​
> *When do MNSSHP Tickets go on sale? *
> 
> 2017 Tickets went on sale on May 10th. Tickets went on sale prior to prices being released.
> 2016 Party Dates were announced on March 23rd with ticket prices posting on May 4th. Tickets on sale date was released on May 4th.
> 2015 Party Dates were announced on February 25th (http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/bl...gdom-special-events-tickets-on-sale-in-april/) and tickets sales began on April 8th.
> 2014 Party Dates were announced on May 5th.
> Please note that MNSSHP is a *"hard-ticket" event*. A "hard-ticket" event means you must buy a separate ticket for admission to the party, you cannot use a day of your regular Magic Your Way ticket to attend MNSSHP.​
> 
> *How much do tickets cost? *
> Ticket prices vary depending on the date of the party.
> 
> *2018 Prices *
> ​*Where can I buy the tickets? When should I buy tickets?*
> 
> Tickets can be ordered by calling 407-W-DISNEY or purchase online,https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/tickets/events/. Once you purchase tickets, they will be linked to your _My Disney Experience account (MDE)_.
> Definitely in advance of the party, especially if you plan to attend on Halloween night, or if there is a specific day you prefer to go. There were not many sold out parties in 2016 or 2017. More parties sold out in advance in 2015 than ever before. Of the 26 parties in 2014, 11 sold out in advance (guest list thread on the Disboards). The first party to sell out in 2016 was Halloween night (October 31) and that party sold out on September 16.
> 
> *What time does MNSSHP start? What time can I enter the park? *
> MNSSHP officially starts at 7pm, _possibly 6pm this year_. Guests may enter Magic Kingdom using their party tickets starting at 4pm. This practice is not officially advertised by Disney, but it has been exercised for many years and Cast Members will readily confirm this information. None of the party-specific M&Gs or trick-or-treating will begin until 7pm, with a few M&G exceptions.​*Do I need a wristband? What if I want to stay without one?*
> 
> Yes, a wristband is included in the cost of admission. All ticket holders for this event will be required to wear a wristband. You may pick-up your wristband and map of the party at designated locations in the MK.
> Once the party begins at 7pm, Cast Members begin looking for those who do not have wristbands to exit the park.
> MNSSHP Ticket Holders have purchased tickets with "their money" for the party; if you do not have a ticket/wristband make your way to exit the gates by 7pm.
> As discussed on another thread, there are different color wristbands, so NO Double Dipping to attend another party.
> _Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
> *Locations (Will Update for 2018)*
> Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
> Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
> Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)​
> *Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*
> 
> No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 7 p.m. start of the party. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
> _When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
> *Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
> _Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day._​*Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance
> 
> *FastPass+ FAQs*
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to*SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.) ---_It has been determined it violates Disney's Terms of Service for MDE. _
> 
> FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread for 2017: https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/​*Do you have a map of the party? *_(Will Update When Released)_
> Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Map gives you an idea of special foods available, as well as show times for the major entertainment.
> ​*What "tricks-or-treats" are offered?*
> 
> *Where can I Trick-or-Treat" in the Magic Kingdom?*
> *
> 2017 Locations (Will Update for 2018 When Released)
> 
> Adventureland *
> Jungle Cruise
> Walt Disney's Enchanted Tiki Room
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> Heritage House (Allergy Friendly ONLY)
> Liberty Square Riverboat (Lower Landing)
> 
> *Fantasyland *
> Pinocchio Village Haus
> Mickey's PhilharMagic
> Pete's Silly Sideshow
> 
> *Storybook Circus*
> Pete's Silly Slideshow
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> At the main doors to Stitch's Great Escape!
> Walt Disney's Carousel of Progress
> The Entrance to Space Mountain
> Cosmic Ray's Starlight Cafe Bay 1​*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*
> 
> _*2017 Characters (Will Update for 2018 When Released)*_
> 
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater
> Tinker Bell at Town Square Theater
> 
> *Adventureland*
> Aladdin with Abu, Princess Jasmine, Jafar, Genie
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk
> Captain Jack Sparrow
> Moana
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> Jack Skellington and Sally (Gazebo)
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> Belle and Gaston (Gaston's Tavern)
> Alice, the Mad Hatter, Tweedle Dee & Tweedle Dum and the Queen of Hearts
> Ariel & Prince Eric
> Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet
> Cinderella & Princess Elena, Rapunzel and Tiana (Princess Fairytale Hall)
> Anastasia and Drizella
> 
> *Storybook Circus*
> The Seven Dwarfs
> Donald, Daisy and Minnie Mouse
> Pirate Goofy
> Cruella De Vil
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear​
> *How long are the Character Meet & Greet lines?*
> _It depends._ There are a few of the popular characters that will have lines that begin long before the party starts. If you want to see the 7 Dwarfs or Captain Jack Sparrow you will want to line up around 5:00pm. The other M&G wait times will range from 30-45 minutes. _FYI: Most M&G lines reported as being longer this year; Jack Skellington and Sally reported as meeting at 5pm (line up at 4pm) - 2016. M&G lines appear to be even longer this year, especially the new Moana M&G - 2017. _
> 
> _2017: Jack & Sally reported as meeting at 5pm, Moana @ 5:45pm and the 7D at 6:15pm._​
> *Can I purchase Memory Maker for MNSSHP ONLY?*
> 
> Yes, Disney PhotoPass now offers Memory Maker (MM) One Day (Disney PhotoPass Website Updated on 3/25/16).
> The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, on MyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $59)._​
> 
> PhotoPass photographers will take Magic Shots during the party where you will pose and when you see the photos afterward, you'll see something magically inserted into the photo.​_https://mydisneyphotopass.disney.go.com/memory-maker-terms/_​
> 
> *Magic Shots *_(Will Update for 2018 When Released)_​
> _Magic Shots this year include the Headless Horseman (Main Entrance of Magic Kingdom), Haunted Mansion Animation (Town Square looking down Main Street), A Grim Grinning Ghost/Ghost Coach Driver (Hearse in front of Haunted Mansion), a Pumpkin Patch (Town Square), Haunted Mansion Dancing Ghosts (Main Street, U.S.A.), Dancing Skeleton Specialty (Outside of Ariel’s Grotto in New Fantasyland, after dark), the Apple (Around the Park), & the Scary Pumpkin._
> 
> _Previously, the Spooks for a Ghoulish Delight (Main Street, U.S.A.), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (In Front of the Rocking Chairs Next to The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square)._
> _Will they be available this year?_​
> *Are the attractions open during MNSSHP?*
> Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. Please note that typically the Jungle Cruise is closed for MNSSHP.
> 
> _List of Open Attractions __(Will Update for 2018 When Released)_
> 
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> Town Square Theater
> Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom
> 
> *Adventureland*
> The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Swiss Family Treehouse
> A Pirate's Adventure ~ Treasures of the Seven Seas
> 
> *Frontierland*
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> Country Bear Jamboree
> 
> *Liberty Square*
> Haunted Mansion
> 
> *Fantasyland*
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
> “It’s a Small World”
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
> Mad Tea Party
> Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
> Princess Fairytale Hall
> 
> *Storybook Circus*
> Dumbo the Flying Elephant
> The Barnstormer
> 
> *Tomorrowland*
> Astro Orbiter
> Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
> Space Mountain
> Tomorrowland Speedway
> Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
> Monsters, Inc. Laugh Floor
> 
> _Please note: All attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice.
> _​*What are the times for Mickey's Boo-to-You Halloween Parade?*
> 
> *What time is Happy HalloWishes (Fireworks)?*
> 
> *Are there any Dining Options?*
> Dining is available at select counter service and snack locations throughout the park, but is very limited once the party begins. It’s probably wise to eat your main evening meal prior to attending the party.
> _
> Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party: _​
> _Halloween-themed specialty treats are available at the following locations:_
> These treats will only be available within the Magic Kingdom during MNSSHP (2018).
> ​*Should I attend?*
> 
> Is MNSSHP worth it? IMO it is most definitely worth the price at least once. I thoroughly enjoyed MVMCP, so I expect to enjoy MNSSHP. We thoroughly enjoyed attending our 1st MNSSHP (2016), we attended 2 parties (10/30 & 10/31). It’s definitely worth it if your budget allows.
> There’s plenty of special entertainment, special decorations and lighting, and lots of unique character meet and greets.
> If you decide to attend MNSSHP, make sure to purchase your tickets in advance, and use any available discounts (i.e. DVC, AP, etc,).
> Tickets are more expensive on the day of the party, and several nights each year sell out completely.
> *Party Crowds*
> MNSSHP is a special ticket event with a limited amount of tickets sold. It has been discussed that more tickets are being sold as of late. However, due to Party Entertainment, crowds tend to be more concentrated around the events, especially the parade and fireworks. Also, parties are typically busier the closer to Halloween and on Halloween night. If you can attend one in early to mid-September you will find it less crowded than one in late October. Day of the week tends to matter as well, with Monday through Thursday evenings being less busy than the weekend events.
> ​*Transportation*
> The Walt Disney World Transportation, including the boat launches, bus and monorail stations, all continue to run during and after Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. ​*Weather *
> _Please note that the party will go on regardless of weather, so even if it's pouring down raining, it will take place. Please note 2016 & 2017 did have weather closers (See 2016 & 2017 Official MNSSHP Threads)._
> 
> Due to Florida weather, ensure that your costume/party attire is cool enough to wear in the heat and humidity and something that can easily be covered in a poncho.
> 
> Average high temperature: 84°F
> Average low temperature: 66°F
> Mean temperature: 75°F
> Record high temperature: 95°F (1958)
> Record low temperature: 38°F (2008)
> Average Precipitation: 2.52 in.
> http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/...endar-with-dining-and-fastpass-booking-dates/​
> 
> _*It's a Halloween Party! Do people dress up?*_
> YES! Yes! and Yes! Dressing up may be the most fun part of MNSSHP for both children and adults. Adults and children could wear a fun Halloween shirt, or become part of the new disneybounding trend (wear regular clothes that invoke a specific character based on your style and budget.) ​
> 
> *MNSSHP Dining FAQ*​
> *Can I make ADRs in the Magic Kingdom WITHOUT a party ticket?*
> *Yes, *you can make your reservations up until 6pm. Please note *you will be asked to leave the property as soon as your dining experience is complete*. If you have not purchased a MNSSHP ticket, you can purchase a same day ticket *IF* the party has not sold out.
> 
> 2017 (Will Update When 2018 Details Released)
> _At Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party, 3 of the most popular table-service restaurants in Magic Kingdom park will be open. _
> *Be Our Guest
> Cinderella's Royal Table
> The Crystal Palace*
> 
> _*Dining reservations are available from 6:00 PM to 9:30 PM.*_​
> Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party tickets are required to book dinner or dessert party reservations. No exceptions will be made.
> Valid tickets to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party are required to make reservations and are not included in the price of dining or dessert party packages.
> Advance reservations are strongly recommended and can be made up to 180 days prior to arrival.
> Reservations will not be available through each restaurant’s dining page for the duration of the event.
> Restaurant menus will remain the same during the event.
> Crystal Palace Character Dining will remain the same—Character appearances are subject to change or cancellation without notice.
> Disney Dining Plans will be accepted at all 3 participating restaurants.
> Call (407) 939-3463 to purchase party tickets and make dining/dessert party reservations or book online @https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/
> 
> *Should I eat in a Disney Restaurant while the party is going on? Will I miss something?*
> 
> This is subjective, and you will see conflicting opinions posted on various threads. Remember - you can enter the park at 4pm if you have purchased a MNSSHP ticket. If you want to you can make an ADR starting from 4pm and on. Most agree that you should eat either before, or during the 4-7pm time periods so you *DO NOT waste time/miss the Halloween Festivities*.
> If you choose to make a ADR during during MNSSHP, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events-tours/magic-kingdom/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/.
> 
> *Is there a Premium Dining Package and/or Dessert Party?*
> 
> 
> _*MNSSHP Entertainment*_​*Trick-or-Treat Fun*
> Guests are given Trick-or-Treat Bags upon entry into the party. Trick-or-Treat Bags can be used at the candy stations found throughout the Magic Kingdom. Locations are indicated on the map.
> 
> *Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
> See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
> See the Headless Horseman!
> _Headless Horseman Times: _
> These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland, 10 minutes before the parade start time.
> Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) Pre-Show
> _Zootopia Party Patrol Times: _
> _Times: _
> 
> *Happy HalloWishes Fireworks*
> The Haunted Mansion's Ghost Host welcomes guests to the show where the Disney Villains fill the sky with fireworks and remixes of their theme songs. A party in the sky!
> _Time: _
> 
> *Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular *(Castle Stage)
> The Sanderson Sisters from Disney's film _Hocus Pocus,_ return to the mortal world each Halloween season for 1 night. The sisters take over the Magic Kingdom to throw an evil Halloween Party. The show feature dancers, projections and other special effects.
> _Times: _
> 
> *Cadaver Dans Barbershop Quartet*
> Venture into Frontierland and you just might encounter the ghostly group known as the Cadaver Dans. They really like "axing" Guests questions… and answering with puns as part of their "dead pan" humor! So gather ‘round for the haunting melodies and razor-sharp wit of this barbarous-shop quartet.
> _Times: _
> 
> *Dance Party *
> *Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball* - Tomorrowland's Rockettower Plaza
> Dare to scare this Halloween as you kick up your feet with Mike, Sulley and other favorite friends from Monstropolis. Featuring the stars from the Disney·Pixar films _Monsters, Inc. _and _Monsters University._
> _Time: _
> 
> *Character Meet & Greets *_(See Above)_
> 
> 
> *Exclusive Sorcerer's of the Magic Kingdom Card *
> *2018*
> 
> 
> *Exclusive **Merchandise*​


----------



## David Dennis

Dates are available to cast members starting this morning for MNSSHP. If you call you can book tickets, We just booked ours for September 2018!!!!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I’m in the UK and the Disney site won’t let me buy tickets. How annoying! Can anyone link me to the full list of dates please?


----------



## LandonDunes

Question:  We are still deciding which night in Oct that we are going to attend.  Are these tix refundable or are you locked in once you purchase?  I don't think they sell out, do they?


----------



## areno79

Do we have a full list of dates yet for September?


----------



## chmurf

LandonDunes said:


> Question:  We are still deciding which night in Oct that we are going to attend.  Are these tix refundable or are you locked in once you purchase?  I don't think they sell out, do they?



tickets are non refundable

tickets are unlikely to sell out for any date before august at the earliest.
Some will sell out , even though only 2 dates sold out in advance in 2017 (oct 15, and 31)


----------



## KT0191

areno79 said:


> Do we have a full list of dates yet for September?



HALLOWEEN PARTY
$84/$78+
August
17, 24, 28, 31

September
3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30

October
2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

KT0191 said:


> HALLOWEEN PARTY
> $84/$78+
> August
> 17, 24, 28, 31
> 
> September
> 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30
> 
> October
> 2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31



Thank you!



For any others in the UK, the British sites are selling the tickets for 16/10 for £80 (£109 on Halloween itself) so buying in dollars through Disney will be significantly cheaper.

Edit: I just bought 4 (3 adults, 1 child) tickets for 16/10 from Disney and the total was £302.85. That was using Amex, with no discounts. The total in dollars was $416.43. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Cluelyss

areno79 said:


> Do we have a full list of dates yet for September?



August
17, 24, 28, 31

September
3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18, 21, 23, 25, 28, 30

October
2, 4, 5, 8, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18 19, 21, 23, 25, 26, 28, 30, 31


----------



## Cluelyss

Disney official now:

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...dom-park/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q1wo0315180321180025C


----------



## SaintsManiac

I am so bummed. We were hoping for 9/6. I'm not sure we'll do it now 


ETA: I wonder why they still show 6pm close at MK on 9/6???


----------



## smitch425

Well my day just got unexpectedly busier. Lol
Guest list thread will be up shortly.


----------



## areno79

They haven't released Dessert Party info for this yet, right?


----------



## Cluelyss

areno79 said:


> They haven't released Dessert Party info for this yet, right?


No. They’ve actually not even released MK dessert parties after late May!!


----------



## KbEgbs

Thank you so much for this thread!  I've never been to MNSSHP and my daughter and I are planning on going to the 9/3 party.

Does anyone know what time the fireworks will be on party nights?  We're hoping to go to California Grill the night of 8/31 and would love to see the fireworks!


----------



## KNovacovschi

Wonder how long it will be before they actually make them available on the website. As of now they state not currently available. I know I can call but would rather buy them online.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

KNovacovschi said:


> Wonder how long it will be before they actually make them available on the website. As of now they state not currently available.



Your profile says you are in Canada. Do you get the US Disney website or a Canadian one? I thought a US poster bought online earlier in the thread.

Edit: Ignore me, I was wrong!


----------



## bluejasmine

Just got our  Sept 9 MNSSHP tix   Adults $78.88 and Children 3-9 $74.55 plus tax

I got the confirmation number to link tix and they are dropping them in the mail for souvenirs..


----------



## Disneylover99

So excited!
I can't believe I actually have four parties to choose from in August!!!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

KbEgbs said:


> Thank you so much for this thread!  I've never been to MNSSHP and my daughter and I are planning on going to the 9/3 party.
> 
> Does anyone know what time the fireworks will be on party nights?  We're hoping to go to California Grill the night of 8/31 and would love to see the fireworks!




We will be going to the 9/3 party as well!!


----------



## MamaJessie

Any info on AP discount dates?


----------



## hunter1722

Just bought Halloween night here.  $133 a person .  I remember when it used to be $50...


----------



## MamaJessie

hunter1722 said:


> Just bought Halloween night here.  $133 a person .  I remember when it used to be $50...



Wowzer, that is a big difference in price from Aug to Halloween.


----------



## smitch425

Guest list is up!
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...st-list-thread-read-post-1-for-rules.3671224/


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Your profile says you are in Canada. Do you get the US Disney website or a Canadian one? I thought a US poster bought online earlier in the thread.



Don't know about PP, but I'm a Florida Resident (US) and...


----------



## disneyjr77

Princess_Lisa said:


> Don't know about PP, but I'm a Florida Resident (US) and...
> 
> View attachment 309837



This is what i keep getting 

What seems strange to me is that the actual Disney Blog says they are for sale.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Princess_Lisa said:


> Don't know about PP, but I'm a Florida Resident (US) and...
> 
> View attachment 309837



Ah, ok. I must have misunderstood. How frustrating!


----------



## KT0191

Did everyone get a confirmation email? I haven't received anything to link my tickets to MDE.


----------



## MelissaRV

just bought October 11th and it was $105.44 adult and $100.11 child.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

I added MNSSHP and MVMCP dates to my Disney Google Calendar


----------



## btuftee

Though the party dates have been released now, it appears that ADRs are still locked for the MK restaurants.  Has anyone else been able to make a dinner reservation for any party dates yet?


----------



## Rich M

Before I buy does anyone recommend a day over another?  I have either Oct 14 or 16th


----------



## Minnieloves4

Just got off phone with a Castmember who pretented like she had no idea about Party tickets going on sale but when i told her i saw it on Disney Park Blogs she had the dates and prices ready. I got tickets for Aug 28 $79.88 per adult an $74.55 per child.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Rich M said:


> Before I buy does anyone recommend a day over another?  I have either Oct 14 or 16th



Elsewhere I read that locals usually go on the weekend dates, so I’m going on 16th for that reason.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Any CMs here that can verify if CM discounted tickets have been added to the HUB and for which date(s) (usually only the initial party dates)?  Thanks!


----------



## Rich M

Last year I bought my tickets to the Christmas Party and then saw that some ticket places had discount tickets that would have save me some money.  Do they do the same for Halloween?


----------



## Cluelyss

disneyjr77 said:


> This is what i keep getting
> 
> What seems strange to me is that the actual Disney Blog says they are for sale.


Blog says to call for tickets.


----------



## disneyjr77

Minnieloves4 said:


> Just got off phone with a Castmember who pretented like she had no idea about Party tickets going on sale but when i told her i saw it on Disney Park Blogs she had the dates and prices ready. I got tickets for Aug 28 $79.88 per adult an $74.55 per child.



Does that include tax?


----------



## Cluelyss

KT0191 said:


> Did everyone get a confirmation email? I haven't received anything to link my tickets to MDE.


I got a confirmation email, but it did not include ticket numbers. I chose to receive them via USPS, though, so may be why.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> Last year I bought my tickets to the Christmas Party and then saw that some ticket places had discount tickets that would have save me some money.  Do they do the same for Halloween?


Yes, in the past there were discounts for AP and DVC on select nights.


----------



## disneyjr77

Cluelyss said:


> Blog says to call for tickets.



Thanks, I just saw that lol I just went back in to read it and saw that and was like duuuuhhhhh, that's what i get for reading in a hurry.  I just saw they were on sale and went to buy them, not bothering to read everything thoroughly.


----------



## sluggozmom

KT0191 said:


> Did everyone get a confirmation email? I haven't received anything to link my tickets to MDE.


I didn't get an email. I did get a confirmation number from the CM though, checked it and it is there. I didn't link up yet though as I have hard tickets coming in the mail and I am waiting to read up on the fast pass issues on party days and beyond.


----------



## sherlockmiles

10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!10/30 for me!!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

I have been on hold for almost 20 minutes now. C’mon, Disney, let me give you more of my money!


----------



## LandonDunes

MelissaRV said:


> just bought October 11th and it was $105.44 adult and $100.11 child.



Holy Smokes!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Blog says to call for tickets.



The Disney website says to call too.


----------



## anneboleyn

Yay! Finally got through and purchased tickets for DD10 and I for September 7, 9, and 11!!

We love this stinkin’ party lol


----------



## KT0191

Cluelyss said:


> I got a confirmation email, but it did not include ticket numbers. I chose to receive them via USPS, though, so may be why.





sluggozmom said:


> I didn't get an email. I did get a confirmation number from the CM though, checked it and it is there. I didn't link up yet though as I have hard tickets coming in the mail and I am waiting to read up on the fast pass issues on party days and beyond.


Thanks! I just entered the confirmation number under the link tickets option and now It's all showing up.


----------



## Disney Duchess

BEWARE OF FALSE REPORTING!!!!! 

WDWMAGIC.com is reporting the Halloween and Christmas party tickets are now on sale. THEY ARE NOT ON SALE YET.  I called the 407 number, and the cast member I talked with confirmed that this was fake. Tickets and Dates for MNSSHP will be announced in mid April


----------



## areno79

Disney Duchess said:


> BEWARE OF FALSE REPORTING!!!!!
> 
> WDWMAGIC.com is reporting the Halloween and Christmas party tickets are now on sale. THEY ARE NOT ON SALE YET.  I called the 407 number, and the cast member I talked with confirmed that this was fake. Tickets and Dates for MNSSHP will be announced in mid April


Several people have purchased tickets through Disney today, so I think it's more likely that you spoke with a CM who wasn't aware they went on sale.


----------



## Rich M

Disney Duchess said:


> BEWARE OF FALSE REPORTING!!!!!
> 
> WDWMAGIC.com is reporting the Halloween and Christmas party tickets are now on sale. THEY ARE NOT ON SALE YET.  I called the 407 number, and the cast member I talked with confirmed that this was fake. Tickets and Dates for MNSSHP will be announced in mid April



People have actually bought tickets though so I am guessing something got mixed up in your message


----------



## monique5

Disney Duchess said:


> BEWARE OF FALSE REPORTING!!!!!
> 
> WDWMAGIC.com is reporting the Halloween and Christmas party tickets are now on sale. THEY ARE NOT ON SALE YET.  I called the 407 number, and the cast member I talked with confirmed that this was fake. Tickets and Dates for MNSSHP will be announced in mid April



*Tickets On Sale for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party and Mickey’s Very Merry Christmas Party at Magic Kingdom Park*
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merry-christmas-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## Elle :)

Do you have to call for tickets? Will they show up online soon?


----------



## Greg36

anyone know what they cost for Oct 21st or Oct 23rd? Any idea if they are offering an AP or DVC discount? Thanks...


----------



## KT0191

Disney Duchess said:


> BEWARE OF FALSE REPORTING!!!!!
> 
> WDWMAGIC.com is reporting the Halloween and Christmas party tickets are now on sale. THEY ARE NOT ON SALE YET.  I called the 407 number, and the cast member I talked with confirmed that this was fake. Tickets and Dates for MNSSHP will be announced in mid April


Yeah..you had an uninformed CM. Bought my tickets directly through Disney this morning for Sept 7th.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Hello guys, just a quick question for a first timer!

How fast October (25-31) dates sell out?
We can't purchase it now and I'm afraid we won't be able to get tickets soon.  

Where can we see the prices?


----------



## mamapenguin

MelissaRV said:


> just bought October 11th and it was $105.44 adult and $100.11 child.


was this before or after tax? I'm on hold now.... I got off cheap last year going in August.


----------



## Greg36

we just bought 4 (2 kids/2 adults) for Oct 23rd (same price for Oct 21st) and with the DVC or AP discount it was $389.80 (taxes in)...


----------



## Mrspeaks

This is an early release date compared to the last two years. Wonder why?


----------



## capegirl

For those who are interested in the military discount tickets; i contacted Shades of Green this morning and I was told that tickets will be in their system by the end of the month.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Not sure why but happy it's here!  I'm planning a surprise trip down for my DD and wasn't going to do the parks.  The party date works for us so I think I'm going to add this as an extra surprise as she's always wanted to go to MNSSHP!  

Now....to get my vacation time approved so that I can purchase these!  I've booked the resort and flights as they're refundable or flights can be applied to our Dec trip but don't want to purchase these non-refundable tickets until I get the okay.  Thankfully looking at a Tues in Aug so not anticipating it to be a big seller.


----------



## Betsy82

capegirl said:


> For those who are interested in the military discount tickets; i contacted Shades of Green this morning and I was told that tickets will be in their system by the end of the month.



Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for. 

I’m assuming they don’t know which dates will be discounted yet? 

I am hoping for 9/23 or 25.
I need 7 tickets, though, and was going to walk to SoG and purchase them when I am on site next month. Does anyone know if they’ll sell me 6 discounted and then let me purchase 1 more through them at the advance purchase rate (assuming it’s a date offering that price) or would I have to go back to Disney directly for that last ticket? I’m DVC but figured the no tax might be better than the DVC discount. 

So excited! Haven’t done MNSSHP in 5 years!


----------



## SquashBanana

capegirl said:


> For those who are interested in the military discount tickets; i contacted Shades of Green this morning and I was told that tickets will be in their system by the end of the month.


I was just about to ask about this. Thanks!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

KT0191 said:


> Did everyone get a confirmation email? I haven't received anything to link my tickets to MDE.


I haven’t gotten mine yet either


----------



## Harlaxton

Agent I spoke to on the phone gave me a confirmation number - and I got a confirmation email once I made the purchase.  When I went to link the tickets into MDE I was able to assign them out to members of my family, but the itinerary still looks odd and it doesn't actually show up in the plans for the day we bought the tickets.  I'm assuming these are the 1st day kinks that still need to be worked out.  Agent also said hard copy tickets are coming in the mail in case the MDE links stay screwy.


----------



## KT0191

Sarahraegraham said:


> I haven’t gotten mine yet either


Use the confirmation number they gave you under the "link tickets" option on MDE. That just worked for me and I was able to assign them.


----------



## nfouey

Will there be AP or DVC discount on certain days?


----------



## Cluelyss

Mrspeaks said:


> This is an early release date compared to the last two years. Wonder why?


Assuming due to the leak/early sale by the UK site.


----------



## Cluelyss

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Hello guys, just a quick question for a first timer!
> 
> How fast October (25-31) dates sell out?
> We can't purchase it now and I'm afraid we won't be able to get tickets soon.
> 
> Where can we see the prices?


Halloween is usually the first to sell out, and that’s not usually until some time in August, at the earliest.


----------



## Cluelyss

nfouey said:


> Will there be AP or DVC discount on certain days?


Yes, I’ve seen reports of both on Facebook. Just need to ask if they are available for your night when booking. I can confirm neither were offered Halloween night


----------



## Staticwater900

Just bought tickets for August 24th, $84.14 Per Adult, taxes in.


----------



## Best Aunt

nfouey said:


> Will there be AP or DVC discount on certain days?



I called this morning and there was a DVC/AP discount for August parties.  I didn't ask about Sept or Oct. I posted it but that was about 4 pages ago.


----------



## bluejasmine

Sarahraegraham said:


> I haven’t gotten mine yet either


I didn't even think about the fact that I haven't received my email yet either, I was so excited to have bought them and linked them.... I hope this doesn't mean trouble... I linked tickets and under my tix it lists all my party but not that its a MNSSHP tix, I do have an email for each saying I linked a ticket to them tho..


----------



## JK World

Anyone care to share pricing for Oct. 30 party?

Oh, and some are speculating the early release was to move the conversation beyond the new resort parking fees.  If so, it's working, lol.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

KT0191 said:


> Use the confirmation number they gave you under the "link tickets" option on MDE. That just worked for me and I was able to assign them.


I didn’t take down a confirmation number as I was running late to work ugh


----------



## Sarahraegraham

JK World said:


> Anyone care to share pricing for Oct. 30 party?
> 
> Oh, and some are speculating the early release was to move the conversation beyond the new resort parking fees.  If so, it's working, lol.


10/31 was $133.13 per person, I assume 10/30 will be the same


----------



## tracipierce

bluejasmine said:


> I didn't even think about the fact that I haven't received my email yet either, I was so excited to have bought them and linked them.... I hope this doesn't mean trouble... I linked tickets and under my tix it lists all my party but not that its a MNSSHP tix, I do have an email for each saying I linked a ticket to them tho..


Same here, I got an email to say I'd linked tickets but not an email for the purchase. On my reservations page I can see tickets but it doesn't say what they are for.

I won't be getting hard tickets as I'm in the Uk. The CM said they would be will call.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Purchased 2 adult tickets for Sunday September 30th with DVC discount - $89.46 each (taxes included).


----------



## Pibbman

Bummed that the 21st of August is not a party night! I guess we will have to go on the 17th...  Is the first party night (which happens to be on a Friday) usually pretty busy?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pibbman said:


> Bummed that the 21st of August is not a party night! I guess we will have to go on the 17th...  Is the first party night (which happens to be on a Friday) usually pretty busy?


  The first party is often a busier one as all the bloggerss and podcast providers, etc want to be there to provide up to the minute info about the party to their readers/viewers.  I don't think it will be sold out but would be busier than the ones that follow over the following couple of weeks.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Pibbman said:


> Bummed that the 21st of August is not a party night! I guess we will have to go on the 17th...  Is the first party night (which happens to be on a Friday) usually pretty busy?



From everything I've gathered in observing over time yes it is.


----------



## Cluelyss

Pibbman said:


> Bummed that the 21st of August is not a party night! I guess we will have to go on the 17th...  Is the first party night (which happens to be on a Friday) usually pretty busy?


It is, as many bloggers attend that night. It can also be a bit disorganized so make sure you go in with a plan!!


----------



## Pibbman

scrappinginontario said:


> The first party is often a busier one as all the blogs and podcasts, etc want to be their to provide up to the minute info about the party to their readers/viewers.  I don't think it will be sold out but would be busier than the ones that follow over the next couple of weeks.



Crap... I guess I have some thinking to do.  Thank you.


----------



## Tomh

I bought 4 adult tickets for August 28th.  I did get the confirmation number from the CM, no email yet, and nothing showing in MDE.  I can link them using the number, but ran into a problem.  For 3 of the tickets, even though the ticket shows for ages 10+, and the people I am matching them to are all 18+, it warned me that I was trying to match tickets to a guest whose age is outside the ticket's age range.  However, it seems to have gone through regardless.


----------



## bethbuchall

Pibbman said:


> Crap... I guess I have some thinking to do.  Thank you.



I'm going to be doing the same thinking. I wasn't even planning on going this year, but August 17th is our last day in WDW, and my husband and son have never been. But I don't know if I want to attempt the first party for crowd and organization issues.  I guess I'll leave it up to them.


----------



## maiapapaya

Has anyone got the price yet for August 17 (taxes incl)? Thanks!


----------



## ssphillips

We are trying to decide whether or not to book a trip/Halloween party for 10/25-10/29 or 10/31-11/4. I have never seen Christmas decorations, but the Wine/Dine Run Disney weekend is the latter weekend. Thoughts on crowds, etc??

Our main reason for trip is Halloween party and food & wine festival.


----------



## Pibbman

maiapapaya said:


> Has anyone got the price yet for August 17 (taxes incl)? Thanks!



I am curious too.  However, I'm betting it will be the most expensive of the "early" dates based on what people are saying.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

bethbuchall said:


> I'm going to be doing the same thinking. I wasn't even planning on going this year, but August 17th is our last day in WDW, and my husband and son have never been. But I don't know if I want to attempt the first party for crowd and organization issues.  I guess I'll leave it up to them.



I check out of the 19th. The 17th would be perfect date wise (AK Half Day), but being "disorganized" and overrun by bloggers/vloggers is a little worrisome.


----------



## Elle :)

I just booked for Friday, 9/07/18. I originally asked for Thurs 9/06/18 but she said it's not showing up as a MNSSHP night. Park still shows closing Thurs at 6pm.
Prices for that day: $84.14 (regular) and $78.81 (AP discount).

ETA: Write down your confirmation numbers! You can link it to your account asap (and there are some people not seeing email confirmations)


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Can you use a Disney Gift Card over the phone to pay for MNSSHP? If so, I'll have to hit Target this evening (5% off with my Red Card).


----------



## Pibbman

Princess_Lisa said:


> Can you use a Disney Gift Card over the phone to pay for MNSSHP? If so, I'll have to hit Target this evening (5% off with my Red Card).



Not a bad idea... I might do that too.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Princess_Lisa said:


> Can you use a Disney Gift Card over the phone to pay for MNSSHP? If so, I'll have to hit Target this evening (5% off with my Red Card).





Pibbman said:


> Not a bad idea... I might do that too.



Yes, it's no problem to pay with a gift card.


----------



## dachsie

Would it be ok to get my tickets next month for Sept 25?  I need to hold off any more spending this month


----------



## Aravan24

Purchased 2 tickets this morning for the Friday, September 21st MNSSHP. 

It was $78.81 per person (taxes included) which comes out to a $74.00 base cost. We are Annual Passholders and there was a discount available for this Party.


----------



## Robin Burks

Tomh said:


> I bought 4 adult tickets for August 28th.  I did get the confirmation number from the CM, no email yet, and nothing showing in MDE.  I can link them using the number, but ran into a problem.  For 3 of the tickets, even though the ticket shows for ages 10+, and the people I am matching them to are all 18+, it warned me that I was trying to match tickets to a guest whose age is outside the ticket's age range.  However, it seems to have gone through regardless.



I got two adult tickets for October 30th and the same thing happened to me when linking it into MDE. It said that the one of the tickets wasn't for the age range of one of the guests, but it still let me go on and link the tickets and it seemed okay after that. Except when I look on the Tickets and Reservations page, it shows that the Halloween party tickets are there, but there is no text, just the link icon and who the ticket is linked to. I'm guessing this is a temporary glitch.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

maiapapaya said:


> Has anyone got the price yet for August 17 (taxes incl)? Thanks!





Pibbman said:


> I am curious too.  However, I'm betting it will be the most expensive of the "early" dates based on what people are saying.



Typically, the ticket price increases the closer you get to 10/31.  The August dates are "cheap" compared to 10/31.  The August party ticket prices are as follows:

Regular price, including tax: $84.14 ages 10 and up, $78.81 ages 3-9.
DVC or AP: $78.81 ages 10 and up, $73.49 ages 3-9.


----------



## pkrieger2287

Robin Burks said:


> I got two adult tickets for October 30th and the same thing happened to me when linking it into MDE. It said that the one of the tickets wasn't for the age range of one of the guests, but it still let me go on and link the tickets and it seemed okay after that. Except when I look on the Tickets and Reservations page, it shows that the Halloween party tickets are there, but there is no text, just the link icon and who the ticket is linked to. I'm guessing this is a temporary glitch.



Had the same thing happen... I agree likely a glitch.


----------



## ssphillips

How much did 10/30 party cost? We are thinking about going 10/28.


----------



## Aravan24

Oh, and I did have the same issue that was mentioned earlier where, upon linking the tickets to my My Disney Experience account, they showed up strange. I basically see the ticket icon as well as who they are assigned to but there is no text indicating that they are the MNSSHP tickets. Strange...but I expect that to clear itself up in the next day or so. I also have hard tickets being mailed so it's not an issue either way.


----------



## Harlaxton

Robin Burks said:


> I got two adult tickets for October 30th and the same thing happened to me when linking it into MDE. It said that the one of the tickets wasn't for the age range of one of the guests, but it still let me go on and link the tickets and it seemed okay after that. Except when I look on the Tickets and Reservations page, it shows that the Halloween party tickets are there, but there is no text, just the link icon and who the ticket is linked to. I'm guessing this is a temporary glitch.



Exactly same boat, exact same party night.  I'm blaming gremlins.


----------



## Euby

nfouey said:


> Will there be AP or DVC discount on certain days?



I purchased 2 Adult Tickets for Sunday, September 9th using my AP discount.  Cost per ticket (including tax) is $74.55.


----------



## Cluelyss

ssphillips said:


> How much did 10/30 party cost? We are thinking about going 10/28.


10/31 was $133; i suspect the 30th will be the same.


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> Would it be ok to get my tickets next month for Sept 25?  I need to hold off any more spending this month


Absolutely!


----------



## ssphillips

Cluelyss said:


> 10/31 was $133; i suspect the 30th will be the same.



Thanks!


----------



## Euby

Now all I need to worry about is if Disney is going to do the "Return to Sleepy Hollow" event someone mentioned in a previous post.


----------



## csmolu

First time attending both MNSSHP and MVMCP, just dropped a little over $900 for our family of Five! The wait to speak to a cast member was only about 15 minutes!


----------



## Robin Burks

Cluelyss said:


> 10/31 was $133; i suspect the 30th will be the same.



I paid $232 for two tickets for 10/30, but I think I got a discount for using my Disney VISA. They did ask if I had the VISA before quoting me the price.


----------



## Cluelyss

Robin Burks said:


> I paid $232 for two tickets for 10/30, but I think I got a discount for using my Disney VISA. They did ask if I had the VISA before quoting me the price.


I paid with my Disney VISA as well, and there was no mention of discount?


----------



## Cluelyss

Discount dates / prices:

Annual Passholder/Disney Vacation Club Member discount prices

August 17, 24, 31 - Adult (10 & up) $78.81; Children (3-9) $73.49

August 28 - Adult $74.55; Children $69.73

September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23 - Adult $74.55; Children $69.23

September 7, 14, 21, 25 - Adult $78.81; Children $73.49

September 28, 30 - Adult $89.46; Children $84.14

October 2, 4 - Adult $89.46; Children $84.14

October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 21, 23 - Adult $100.11; Children $94.79


----------



## TheMaxRebo

quick question about purchasing the tickets with the AP discount

I have purchased an AP but did so online and won't activate it until we are next at WDW which is in August - can I get the AP discount or do you need to have an already activated AP to do so?


----------



## Robin Burks

Cluelyss said:


> I paid with my Disney VISA as well, and there was no mention of discount?



They didn't say anything about a discount, but surely those tickets were a little more than $116 each. I just sort of assumed since they asked if I would be paying with my Disney VISA.


----------



## Araminta18

TheMaxRebo said:


> quick question about purchasing the tickets with the AP discount
> 
> I have purchased an AP but did so online and won't activate it until we are next at WDW which is in August - can I get the AP discount or do you need to have an already activated AP to do so?



I hadn’t even purchased an AP yet, just told the CM that I was planning to upgrade and she gave me the AP discount. The hard tickets are will call and they’ll verify my AP then. She did give me a confirmation number though so they’re already linked in MDE.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Is the only way I can get my AP discount on the tickets to phone? Is there a way to buy the tickets online and still get my AP discount? Actually, it seems at present the only way to order is via phone, will that change?


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Sailormoon2 said:


> Is the only way I can get my AP discount on the tickets to phone? Is there a way to buy the tickets online and still get my AP discount? Actually, it seems at present the only way to order is via phone, will that change?



Once the tickets are available to purchase online (I'd think after tonight they will be, but we don't know for sure), you can log into your account and obtain the AP discount if it's offered for the night you are trying to book.  Same goes for DVC.


----------



## TheMaxRebo

Araminta18 said:


> I hadn’t even purchased an AP yet, just told the CM that I was planning to upgrade and she gave me the AP discount. The hard tickets are will call and they’ll verify my AP then. She did give me a confirmation number though so they’re already linked in MDE.



excellent - definitely the information I was looking for and also makes sense with the tickets being at will call - so will need a activated AP before picking up the tickets (though, like you said, can link them ahead of time in MDE)

Thank you!


----------



## Rich M

My friend recently moved to Tampa last year.  She said she would like to come to the Halloween Party and would like to treat us.  If she buys Florida resident tickets will we have to show ID or something?


----------



## Pibbman

Rich M said:


> My friend recently moved to Tampa last year.  She said she would like to come to the Halloween Party and would like to treat us.  If she buys Florida resident tickets will we have to show ID or something?



Yes, you will need to show proof of FL residency when you pick up tickets at gate.


----------



## JuneChickie

Pricing is on page one .


----------



## Burlingtondw

Does anyone elses tickets show up as a blank ticket in mde when linked for mnsshp? Is it possible its because you cant purchase them through the website yet?


----------



## Burlingtondw

JuneChickie said:


> View attachment 309876
> I found this for pricing for Halloween ,   I dont know if it includes tax or not



It does i was just quoted 84.14 per adult for aug24


----------



## Ngwira

Just purchased our tickets for Friday, August 24.


----------



## Cluelyss

Robin Burks said:


> They didn't say anything about a discount, but surely those tickets were a little more than $116 each. I just sort of assumed since they asked if I would be paying with my Disney VISA.


The chart above shows $116 for 10/26, so perhaps the same price for 10/30?


----------



## h&D3

Yay! We got our tickets. We will be going 8/31 (I know, it will be hotter than blazes) but this will be one of the last days of our trip. What a great way to wrap it up.
The last time we were able to attend the MNSSHP was back in 2008. The other times we had Our DD will be thrilled to experience it again. The last time she went she was only 15 months old. I still laugh as she sat on DH's shoulders for the parade and boxed his ears to the beat of the music. (and laughed). In fact it was so funny, a CM came out of one of the candy shops and handed her a chocolate coin as a treat. (I think more so she would stop banging on his ears)

They took my email address and said that they would be sending something out, but nothing has arrive yet! OH I AM SO EXCITED!!!!

Anyone else going on 8/31?

~D


----------



## qwerty2k

Coming from the U.K. and will be attending this event for the first time ever. Appreciate that what I’m asking can’t really be answered but...

We get to Florida on the 25th October, so not sure if we will want to go to the party on our first night after flying in. Is it generally thought that the cheaper the ticket the less busy it will be? Would a Sunday be quieter than the Friday?


----------



## Pibbman

qwerty2k said:


> Coming from the U.K. and will be attending this event for the first time ever. Appreciate that what I’m asking can’t really be answered but...
> 
> We get to Florida on the 25th October, so not sure if we will want to go to the party on our first night after flying in. Is it generally thought that the cheaper the ticket the less busy it will be? Would a Sunday be quieter than the Friday?



I can't speak for what will be busier or not, but it would make sense as a business to have prices be cheaper on nights you expect to have more of an "issue" trying to get people to come visit.  You will notice that weekend prices are more expensive compared to week day prices and general consensus is that week nights tend to be less busier.  I would think a Sunday would be quieter than Friday personally.


----------



## WillowRain

Wooo, got ours for September 9th. Bummed that it's not on the 6th because I have to re-arrange, but that's okay! it's our first time and I am so excited!!!!


----------



## Roy Disney

Can only buy through phone ?

What about online ?


----------



## Elle :)

Question on Labor Day week. There's a party on 9/03, which is Labor Day and another party on Friday. 
Which one would you guess to be busier?


----------



## KNovacovschi

Sarahraegraham said:


> I haven’t gotten mine yet either



It can usually take up to 24 hrs to receive the email, just like when you make a payment.


----------



## h&D3

Roy Disney said:


> Can only buy through phone ?
> 
> What about online ?


Only way I have seen so far is to call.

~D


----------



## MamaJessie

Roy Disney said:


> Can only buy through phone ?
> 
> What about online ?


Not yet.


----------



## skippytx

Got our tickets for October 9th.  Not much of a DVC discount but better than nothing.  Adults 110.11 each after tax, Kids 94.71 each after tax. 

We have a total of 12 people going, and DVC let us get 6 tickets under my name and 6 under my wifes.  We're both on the membership.


----------



## Tomh

Robin Burks said:


> I got two adult tickets for October 30th and the same thing happened to me when linking it into MDE. It said that the one of the tickets wasn't for the age range of one of the guests, but it still let me go on and link the tickets and it seemed okay after that. Except when I look on the Tickets and Reservations page, it shows that the Halloween party tickets are there, but there is no text, just the link icon and who the ticket is linked to. I'm guessing this is a temporary glitch.


Mine appear the same way in MDE.  At least I know if there are issues, I am in good company lol.


----------



## Sarahraegraham

For anyone else who didn’t get their confirmation email or number, if you call ticketing directly, they can look it up with your name and address. Then you can link it to MDE. You will need to use the website though, it won’t link on the app. Their number is 407-566-4985


----------



## hollydolly08

I just bought 4 (adult) tickets for 10/30 and the price was $116.09 each. This is our 1st time going at Halloween time... So EXCITED!!


----------



## Zim

Ugh - I hope we did the right thing. I could've booked earlier flights and did MNSSHP on Thursday Oct 4th at a much cheaper cost per ticket - but I was concerned our party would be exhausted from getting up so early for flights!  Also could've booked the slightly cheaper Oct 8th option, but the crowd calendars caution on visiting MK that day (holiday combined with Monday perhaps?)...  so we opted for Friday October 5th - the 2nd most expensive option, cheaper only to October 31st!!)  Ack... I hope that doesn't mean it's going to be packed, because I get the impression there is no option to move dates??

Now I have to decide if we should do MK that DAY or save one of our park pass days for our flight out day (Oct 9th) - our planes depart 9pm so we have most of the day for a park that Tuesday, I just hate that nagging feeling that we'll miss our flights if we try to do anything. Also worried if we go into the park at 4pm with our MNSSHP tickets, somehow it'll ping our wristbands for our first park day and we'll be out a full day... that's probably me just over-worrying though.


----------



## monique5

Zim said:


> Ugh - I hope we did the right thing. I could've booked earlier flights and did MNSSHP on Thursday Oct 4th at a much cheaper cost per ticket - but I was concerned our party would be exhausted from getting up so early for flights!  Also could've booked the slightly cheaper Oct 8th option, but the crowd calendars caution on visiting MK that day (holiday combined with Monday perhaps?)...  so we opted for Friday October 5th - the 2nd most expensive option, cheaper only to October 31st!!)  Ack... I hope that doesn't mean it's going to be packed, because I get the impression there is no option to move dates??
> 
> Now I have to decide if we should do MK that DAY or save one of our park pass days for our flight out day (Oct 9th) - our planes depart 9pm so we have most of the day for a park that Tuesday, I just hate that nagging feeling that we'll miss our flights if we try to do anything. Also worried if we go into the park at 4pm with our MNSSHP tickets, somehow it'll ping our wristbands for our first park day and we'll be out a full day... that's probably me just over-worrying though.



Too close for me. Flight could change or be delayed. If past trends continue, guests with tickets will be able to enter starting @ 4pm, and some character lines form then. So most go from 4pm-midnight, or a little after. IMO, that a lot for Day 1, and possibly not a great start on your trip from Day 2 on, unless you plan to sleep in. We typically sleep in on party day, and head to park around 1-2, AP holders. 

If you have a plan, crowds won't matter. I attended sold out parties last year for MVMCP (MNSSHP 2016/2 parties) and was able to do everything we wanted, characters, rides, parade & fireworks. Others have done the same too and shared their plans.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Can anyone tell me the adult price for 8/31?
Would like to let my sister know a price before we consider calling. 
Also anyone know when you will be able to buy online as that's the preferred way we'd like to order.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Zim said:


> Ugh - I hope we did the right thing. I could've booked earlier flights and did MNSSHP on Thursday Oct 4th at a much cheaper cost per ticket - but I was concerned our party would be exhausted from getting up so early for flights!  Also could've booked the slightly cheaper Oct 8th option, but the crowd calendars caution on visiting MK that day (holiday combined with Monday perhaps?)...  so we opted for Friday October 5th - the 2nd most expensive option, cheaper only to October 31st!!)  Ack... I hope that doesn't mean it's going to be packed, because I get the impression there is no option to move dates??
> 
> Now I have to decide if we should do MK that DAY or save one of our park pass days for our flight out day (Oct 9th) - our planes depart 9pm so we have most of the day for a park that Tuesday, I just hate that nagging feeling that we'll miss our flights if we try to do anything. Also worried if we go into the park at 4pm with our MNSSHP tickets, somehow it'll ping our wristbands for our first park day and we'll be out a full day... that's probably me just over-worrying though.



My DD and I went to a party on our arrival day in 2015 and regretted it. By 9pm my DD was feeling sick from being exhausted from travelling all day, I wish we would have done it on the Tuesday instead of the Sunday.


----------



## subtchr

Military discount dates and pricing:

MNSSHP: August 17, 24, 28, 31; September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18 - $56.25 Adult, $51.10 Child (3-9)

MVMCP: November 9, 12, 13, 15 - $71.50 Adult, $66.40 Child (3-9)


----------



## Erik the Red

I'm in Canada and am dealing with an Authorized Disney Travel Agent.

Will she be able to buy them for me and add the cost to my over-all plan that is due later?

I'm looking to go October 2nd. 

Thanks!


----------



## Roy Disney

Any idea if September 30th will sell out quickly?


----------



## Betsy82

subtchr said:


> Military discount dates and pricing:
> 
> MNSSHP: August 17, 24, 28, 31; September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18 - $56.25 Adult, $51.10 Child (3-9)
> 
> MVMCP: November 9, 12, 13, 15 - $71.50 Adult, $66.40 Child (3-9)



Arghhhhhh! I just miss it. Where did you get this info, if I may ask? I was worried that doing the earlier parties might mean the military discount ends earlier.


----------



## subtchr

Betsy82 said:


> Arghhhhhh! I just miss it. Where did you get this info, if I may ask? I was worried that doing the earlier parties might mean the military discount ends earlier.



Someone shared it that received it in an email from Shades of Green this morning.


----------



## Cluelyss

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Can anyone tell me the adult price for 8/31?
> Would like to let my sister know a price before we consider calling.
> Also anyone know when you will be able to buy online as that's the preferred way we'd like to order.


There’s a price chart on page 38. No info on when online sales will be open yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

Erik the Red said:


> I'm in Canada and am dealing with an Authorized Disney Travel Agent.
> 
> Will she be able to buy them for me and add the cost to my over-all plan that is due later?
> 
> I'm looking to go October 2nd.
> 
> Thanks!


These tickets must be paid in full when purchased, they cannot be added to a package. But she should be able to get them for you.


----------



## nicky89

Roy Disney said:


> Can only buy through phone ?
> 
> What about online ?


I was told they are working on getting it up online but no exact time as to when that will happen.


----------



## Betsy82

subtchr said:


> Someone shared it that received it in an email from Shades of Green this morning.


Thank you!

We are DVC. But does anyone know if I can go to Shades and buy non discounted tickets for the tax break? Thinking it’ll be better than the DVC discount... but can’t remember the tax percentage either.


----------



## Erik the Red

Cluelyss said:


> These tickets must be paid in full when purchased, they cannot be added to a package. But she should be able to get them for you.



Thanks so much!

Everyone seems to be in a frenzy, but there's no risk of Party days selling out this soon is there?

I've never been through this before .


----------



## btuftee

For those worried about getting tickets before a sell-out, you have *plenty *of time to get your tickets.  Halloween night is the first night to sell out, and it's the only night that ever sells out significantly in advance.  Last year (2017), Halloween night sold out by October 8th, and in 2016 it sold out by Sept 7th (no idea why it sold out so much later in 2017, probably the constant price increases).  Most other dates are not sell-outs, or only sell-out that same day or a day in advance.  In 2017, October 15th was the only other sell-out date, and it sold out that same day.  In 2016, the sell-out dates other than Halloween were on Oct 30th (10 days in advance) and Sept 25th (sold out that same day).  With the expected price increases, you can be fairly certain of getting your tickets after you arrive at WDW, except for Halloween.

Honestly, I am considering whether or not to wait until a few days in advance to buy my tickets for September, just so I can gauge the weather and maybe avoid picking a rainy night for a party.  The first full week of September is unusually dense with parties, and if I could choose between, say, Sept 7th or Sept 9th, I can wait until a day or so in advance and choose the party date with the better chance for no rain.  Since FP+ isn't in effect during the party, there's no need to get your tickets so far in advance unless it's Oct 31.


----------



## pd1138

btuftee said:


> For those worried about getting tickets before a sell-out, you have *plenty *of time to get your tickets.  Halloween night is the first night to sell out, and it's the only night that ever sells out significantly in advance.  Last year (2017), Halloween night sold out by October 8th, and in 2016 it sold out by Sept 7th (no idea why it sold out so much later in 2017, probably the constant price increases).  Most other dates are not sell-outs, or only sell-out that same day or a day in advance.  In 2017, October 15th was the only other sell-out date, and it sold out that same day.  In 2016, the sell-out dates other than Halloween were on Oct 30th (10 days in advance) and Sept 25th (sold out that same day).  With the expected price increases, you can be fairly certain of getting your tickets after you arrive at WDW, except for Halloween.
> 
> Honestly, I am considering whether or not to wait until a few days in advance to buy my tickets for September, just so I can gauge the weather and maybe avoid picking a rainy night for a party.  The first full week of September is unusually dense with parties, and if I could choose between, say, Sept 7th or Sept 9th, I can wait until a day or so in advance and choose the party date with the better chance for no rain.  Since FP+ isn't in effect during the party, there's no need to get your tickets so far in advance unless it's Oct 31.



So our plan is to attend the MNSSHP party on aug 24.  I’m going to take that chance and wait until I’m on vacation and we are down there to purchase the tickets.  It’s the last night of our trip so that way I can get a handle on the weather.  I have friends who bought ahead of time one year and it rained all night.  Another bought ahead of time and i think it was canceled for a hurricane, however they did get their money back.  If they sell out before then I’ll be ok.  We still have park tickets for that day and can hit another park that evening.  Living on the edge here and leaving it to chance......but it will be fun if it all works out!  Haven’t been to one since 2006!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Erik the Red said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> Everyone seems to be in a frenzy, but there's no risk of Party days selling out this soon is there?
> 
> I've never been through this before .



You are perfectly fine. It will take a long time before any dates sells out.


----------



## GillianP1301

For anyone who ordered their ticket via phone today, are your tickets showing up on your MDE account?


----------



## bluejasmine

GillianP1301 said:


> For anyone who ordered their ticket via phone today, are your tickets showing up on your MDE account?


Its showing weird like under tickets and it has all 6 names on the tickets but its doesnt say what it is but I got an email saying I linked MNSSHP tickets.. I never did get my confirmation email of purchase tho


----------



## Erik the Red

Just a heads up.   Looks like all Authorized Disney travel agents got the official word this afternoon.


----------



## GillianP1301

bluejasmine said:


> Its showing weird like under tickets and it has all 6 names on the tickets but its doesnt say what it is but I got an email saying I linked MNSSHP tickets.. I never did get my confirmation email of purchase tho



I didn't get a confirmation on purchase either, but I did go ahead and manually link with the confirmation number they gave me and now I'm seeing the same as you, blank ticket name under the ticket section but with the correct names assigned to each. So I've made some progress!


----------



## Roy Disney

What if you buy tickets but wind up cancelling your vacation ?


----------



## SaintsManiac

Roy Disney said:


> What if you buy tickets but wind up cancelling your vacation ?





Tickets are nonrefundable, which is why it might be better to wait and buy them when you know you're 100% sure you're going.


----------



## GillianP1301

btuftee said:


> For those worried about getting tickets before a sell-out, you have *plenty *of time to get your tickets.  Halloween night is the first night to sell out, and it's the only night that ever sells out significantly in advance.  Last year (2017), Halloween night sold out by October 8th, and in 2016 it sold out by Sept 7th (no idea why it sold out so much later in 2017, probably the constant price increases).  Most other dates are not sell-outs, or only sell-out that same day or a day in advance.  In 2017, October 15th was the only other sell-out date, and it sold out that same day.  In 2016, the sell-out dates other than Halloween were on Oct 30th (10 days in advance) and Sept 25th (sold out that same day).  With the expected price increases, you can be fairly certain of getting your tickets after you arrive at WDW, except for Halloween.
> 
> Honestly, I am considering whether or not to wait until a few days in advance to buy my tickets for September, just so I can gauge the weather and maybe avoid picking a rainy night for a party.  The first full week of September is unusually dense with parties, and if I could choose between, say, Sept 7th or Sept 9th, I can wait until a day or so in advance and choose the party date with the better chance for no rain.  Since FP+ isn't in effect during the party, there's no need to get your tickets so far in advance unless it's Oct 31.



This is a perfectly rational plan, unless you're somebody like me who is a natural worrier and isn't happy until every detail of my vacation is confirmed and set and preferably the earlier the better. I also like to get things paid off as far in advance as possible as well. That would be why I was one of the ones on the phone today.


----------



## ozliz

Tried to buy over the phone and got cut off once then got through second time but they charge extra to ship to Australia. She asked if I have a magic band and I said yes but it’s old and won’t get the next one until my next trip and also if I have a resort booking already but I told her it was DVC and likely to change (worried she wanted the confirmation number). It was very early in the morning here and all these seemingly irrelevant questions were confusing me so I said I would just wait until it is possible to book myself online. 

She also mentioned DVC discounts but couldn’t confirm whether I was ineligible as a resale buyer. The MNNSHP date I wanted had no discounts anyway so at least that saved me a second call to DVC only to confirm I wasn’t eligible. (That’s right isn’t it?). 

I assume if I book online I can just get the number to connect to my Disney experience? Much less confusing to do things myself at a time of the day my brain is awake.


----------



## Tinkermom84

I bought over the phone and had to manually link my tickets.  However on the bright side I accidentally booked the wrong night and they switched it without a problem


----------



## bwesseler17

Eeeekkkk! Bought our party tickets today for 10/31! 
This will be my first time back at MNSSHP since 2003 when I was on the College Program and the first time for DH,DS, my mom and dad!


----------



## sablebomb

hollydolly08 said:


> I just bought 4 (adult) tickets for 10/30 and the price was $116.09 each. This is our 1st time going at Halloween time... So EXCITED!!



So there is a party on Oct 30th?
I didn't see it listed on the price list on page 38 so assumed there was no party that day.


----------



## MacMama0930

I just bought tickets for our first ever MNSSHP! Oct 16th! This CA family is heading east


----------



## Cluelyss

sablebomb said:


> So there is a party on Oct 30th?
> I didn't see it listed on the price list on page 38 so assumed there was no party that day.


Yes. Same price as 10/26 from prior reports.


----------



## FoxC63

David Dennis said:


> Dates are out to cast members and you can book if you call starting this morning. I just booked our tickets for September for MNSSHP 2018 !!!!



Are you a Cast Member, if so can you please post all the dates & cost for the party?  Thanks


----------



## disneyshakeygirl

Sept 8 and 9 here!


----------



## FoxC63

Disney Duchess said:


> BEWARE OF FALSE REPORTING!!!!!
> 
> WDWMAGIC.com is reporting the Halloween and Christmas party tickets are now on sale. THEY ARE NOT ON SALE YET.  I called the 407 number, and the cast member I talked with confirmed that this was fake. Tickets and Dates for MNSSHP will be announced in mid April



You should delete this as it's confusing.


----------



## Best Aunt

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...-so-scary-halloween-party-pricing-details.htm

This has dates and prices, including discounts


----------



## FoxC63

Princess_Lisa said:


> Can you use a Disney Gift Card over the phone to pay for MNSSHP? If so, I'll have to hit Target this evening (5% off with my Red Card).





Pibbman said:


> Not a bad idea... I might do that too.



You might want to check out this thread, just clink on the link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-1543#post-58967461"]Disney Gift Card Deals[/URL] and work forward.  Best Buy had an offer "Buy $150 in Best Gift Cards and Get a $15 Promotional Gift Card".  Not sure if promotion is till going on but this site is very useful and includes posts on Swagbucks, Plenti Rewards, Ibotta just to name a few.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...-so-scary-halloween-party-pricing-details.htm
> 
> This has dates and prices, including discounts



Excellent!


----------



## FoxC63

JuneChickie said:


> View attachment 309876
> I found this for pricing for Halloween ,   I dont know if it includes tax or not



Weird, it's missing Oct 30th.


----------



## SquashBanana

I'm struggling to decide between Fri - 9/14 and Tue - 9/18. If we went to a Friday night party we would drive down Thursday night after school, sleep in and go to party Friday night, then come home Saturday evening after a leisurely day sightseeing in Orlando, and rest up on Sunday. If we went to a Tuesday night party, we'd drive down Monday night after school, sleep in and go to party Tuesday night, then come home Wednesday and go back to school Thursday and Friday (yuck). I feel like we'd enjoy our overall trip more if we did the Friday option, but I feel like we'd enjoy our actual park time more on a Tuesday. So I guess my question is, is there a noticeable difference in crowds Fri vs. Tue in September that would have a significant impact on touring particularly for the parades/fireworks/shows? In other words, based on past experiences, do you have to stake out a parade/fireworks spot significantly earlier on a weekend vs. a weeknight? Not trying to sound petty, but I just needed a place to say (type) this out loud so if anyone has any input, I'd appreciate it. If not, thanks anyway for listening.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Dates! Wow wasn’t expecting them until April and certainly didn’t think they would be on sale the same day they were announced, but here we are. Myself, husband and son will be at the 10/11 party which is also my birthday and our 9th wedding anniversary. Stoked!


----------



## kat_lh

Best Aunt said:


> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...-so-scary-halloween-party-pricing-details.htm
> 
> This has dates and prices, including discounts



This pricing is different from the spreadsheet posted above ‍


----------



## subtchr

kat_lh said:


> This pricing is different from the spreadsheet posted above ‍



I believe the spreadsheet prices include tax.


----------



## sablebomb

YAY!  Just scored by tickets for Oct 31st!!


----------



## sablebomb

subtchr said:


> I believe the spreadsheet prices include tax.


yes, can confirm.
Just booked Oct 31st and the prices listed for that date were including taxes.


----------



## sheila14

I bought my ticket today for August 24. I am glad to not be the first party person.  I would hate to miss someth8ng important. I asked if they could me mail the ticket and he said yes no extra fee!!!!! He said 7-10 business days.  I did receive a confirmation and an email confirmation as well.  I have not tried to link them anything yet and I will wait until Wednesday to do this just in case I run into a snag.  I cannot be at work and worry about Disney stuff.  I am completely surprised that Disney started selling tickets without any warning like the previous years.  I wonder if we are in for a big stink surprise this year??????!!!!!


----------



## kat_lh

subtchr said:


> I believe the spreadsheet prices include tax.



The price on the link for October 5 is $119. On the spreadsheet it’s $116.09

Not a big difference but it is different


----------



## FoxC63

*Heads Up! *

The *“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party –  Costumes & Guidelines* thread is up & running!!!
Just clink on this link:

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines[/URL]


----------



## DizMinMouse

Called & purchased 2 tix for 9/16/17, total cost $159.76. Can’t wait!


----------



## capegirl

Betsy82 said:


> Thanks! Exactly what I was looking for.
> 
> I’m assuming they don’t know which dates will be discounted yet?
> 
> I am hoping for 9/23 or 25.
> I need 7 tickets, though, and was going to walk to SoG and purchase them when I am on site next month. Does anyone know if they’ll sell me 6 discounted and then let me purchase 1 more through them at the advance purchase rate (assuming it’s a date offering that price) or would I have to go back to Disney directly for that last ticket? I’m DVC but figured the no tax might be better than the DVC discount.
> 
> So excited! Haven’t done MNSSHP in 5 years!



When I contacted SOG this morning, they did not have any dates at that time, and I was just told tickets would be available by the end of the month. A pp indicated the following dates for the military discount:

MNSSHP: August 17, 24, 28, 31; September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16, 18 - $56.25 Adult, $51.10 Child (3-9).

It appears as though 9/23 and 9/25 are not included here, but you can verify those dates with SOG. I believe you may be able to purchase non discounted tickets at SOG.


----------



## Araminta18

2 for Sept 16th!  Just me and my husband--our first MNSSHP!!!  The CM was super nice and gave us the AP discount since I told her we were planning on upgrading when we get there.  She said the tickets will be at will call and they'll verify the AP then; if we decide not to upgrade we'll just pay the difference then. 

As far as costumes...we have the Star Wars Han/Leia "I Love You"/"I Know" t shirts which we might do, though my husband did offer to be the Bert to my Mary Poppins, and I am semi-inclined to do that, but not sure how.  Maybe just the Mary Poppins dress from the Dress Shop?  Though then I'm not sure how to put together a Bert costume for him.....decisions decisions!


----------



## mgellman

Not sure if this has been asked yet - can I use a Disney Rewards card to pay for MNSSHP tickets (the kind you get from your Disney Visa points)?  We've been saving and saving . . .


----------



## FoxC63

mgellman said:


> Not sure if this has been asked yet - can I use a Disney Rewards card to pay for MNSSHP tickets (the kind you get from your Disney Visa points)?  We've been saving and saving . . .



YES!


----------



## sluggozmom

Tomh said:


> I bought 4 adult tickets for August 28th.  I did get the confirmation number from the CM, no email yet, and nothing showing in MDE.  I can link them using the number, but ran into a problem.  For 3 of the tickets, even though the ticket shows for ages 10+, and the people I am matching them to are all 18+, it warned me that I was trying to match tickets to a guest whose age is outside the ticket's age range.  However, it seems to have gone through regardless.


Me too!! Mine won't link, but DD15's will... so I just keep backing out. The CM offered to transfer me to the help desk.. I'll call back in a few days if it doesn't straighten itself out. My tix are in the mail.


----------



## dachsie

sheila14 said:


> I bought my ticket today for August 24. I am glad to not be the first party person.  I would hate to miss someth8ng important. I asked if they could me mail the ticket and he said yes no extra fee!!!!! He said 7-10 business days.  I did receive a confirmation and an email confirmation as well.  I have not tried to link them anything yet and I will wait until Wednesday to do this just in case I run into a snag.  I cannot be at work and worry about Disney stuff.  I am completely surprised that Disney started selling tickets without any warning like the previous years.  I wonder if we are in for a big stink surprise this year??????!!!!!


Its probably a diversion from the parking fee fiasco


----------



## roselark

Ok, tell me about the party on 10/31. I arrive that morning, coming in for Wine & Dine. How crazy does it get? I love the parties, and especially MNSSHP, but I am wondering if it is worth 125 or if it is just too crowded.


----------



## Haley R

roselark said:


> Ok, tell me about the party on 10/31. I arrive that morning, coming in for Wine & Dine. How crazy does it get? I love the parties, and especially MNSSHP, but I am wondering if it is worth 125 or if it is just too crowded.


I'm wondering this, too. We aren't 100% sure we are going, but would most likely get there 10/30. I think it would be hard to make the party that night which means 10/31 is our only option.


----------



## MamaJessie

*General Purchase Pricing*
August 28 and September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23: $75 Adult / $70 Child (Ages 3-9)

*Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*
August 28; September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23, 28 & 30 and October 2 & 4: $84 Adult / $79 Child

Thanks so much for putting this thread together - and I KNOW you have been slammed today with updating info but just quoting that bit above because there is an error there somewhere - just not sure which part.  Unless it is the worst discount ever 

Again - THANK YOU for all your hard work and time!!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES*

Pricing was added to Post #1 earlier today.


----------



## Tomh

sluggozmom said:


> Me too!! Mine won't link, but DD15's will... so I just keep backing out. The CM offered to transfer me to the help desk.. I'll call back in a few days if it doesn't straighten itself out. My tix are in the mail.


It let me link them, even though there was a warning, there was a button to do it anyway, or ignore, or something to that effect.


----------



## Lewdannie

dachsie said:


> Its probably a diversion from the parking fee fiasco


Yes, definately!
Especially given the tickets are not available on-line yet and the video on the webpage doesn't work (edit, does work now but I had to select USA as the location)
Clearly a rushed decision


----------



## h&D3

Does anyone know how many tickets they offer for sale for each night? We remember the last time we went in 2008 it was busy, but not like during the day. We were just curious if anyone knew.

~D


----------



## C&SMom

Can anyone tell me if they’ve ever added days to the MNSSHP schedule  after they announced dates?

I have big family trip planned 11/3-11/10. Based on previous year’s schedules, I was hoping if my husband & kids went down a day or two early we could catch the last Halloween party and then the first Christmas one. I booked a room for the extra days just this weekend so I wouldn’t lose out to the marathon crowd. I just about died of disappointment when I saw the announcement today.

Just thought I’d ask before I cancel my room.


----------



## Dean1953

I bought 2 tickets for October 25 for $110 apiece.  We arrive on October 24, just before midnight and will stay at a motel near airport, taking MDE next morning.  We are staying at BLT, so we will probably make a day of it at MK, with an afternoon break in the middle.  I was wondering how closing at midnight was handled.  Are most meet and greets done long before midnight?  I'm assuming that, if you are in line for a ride just before midnight, they don't throw you out at midnight.  Since we are a 15 minute walk back to our room, I want to take full advantage of the 7-12 timeframe.  Also, since we have AP's, will Memory Maker be free?


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> I bought 2 tickets for October 25 for $110 apiece.  We arrive on October 24, just before midnight and will stay at a motel near airport, taking MDE next morning.  We are staying at BLT, so we will probably make a day of it at MK, with an afternoon break in the middle.  I was wondering how closing at midnight was handled.  Are most meet and greets done long before midnight?  I'm assuming that, if you are in line for a ride just before midnight, they don't throw you out at midnight.  Since we are a 15 minute walk back to our room, I want to take full advantage of the 7-12 timeframe.  Also, since we have AP's, will Memory Maker be free?


I’m not sure if it works the same with MNSSHP but for after hours the characters met up until the last second.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Dean1953 said:


> I bought 2 tickets for October 25 for $110 apiece.  We arrive on October 24, just before midnight and will stay at a motel near airport, taking MDE next morning.  We are staying at BLT, so we will probably make a day of it at MK, with an afternoon break in the middle.  I was wondering how closing at midnight was handled.  Are most meet and greets done long before midnight?  I'm assuming that, if you are in line for a ride just before midnight, they don't throw you out at midnight.  Since we are a 15 minute walk back to our room, I want to take full advantage of the 7-12 timeframe.  Also, since we have AP's, will Memory Maker be free?


Me and my 6 yo daughter stayed while my wife and little one headed back to the Contemporary last year and we got in line for space one night and 7DMT on another party night right at closing. There were no lines at closing during our 2 times at the party but no they wont throw you out. Everyone in line gets to ride. We were actually the very last to ride one regular park night. We got in line about 15 till and when we came off the ride the CM motioned us to get back in line. It was pretty awesome to be the only ones on 7DMT. One memory we will never forget!


----------



## Best Aunt

Regarding ticket prices:

Prices without tax are shown at this website: https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...-so-scary-halloween-party-pricing-details.htm

Prices with tax are shown at this website: https://www.mousesavers.com/walt-di...-special-events-festivals-and-parties/#mnsshp

Tax is 6.5%

I know prices are shown in the first post of this thread.  I put this together to show prices without tax and with tax for Advance Sales and AP/DVC Advance Sales.  I have no inside information.  This is based on those two websites.

*August 17, 24, 31
September 7, 14, 21, 25*
Same Day Sale: Adult $89, Child $84
Advance Sale: Adult $79, Child $74.  [with tax: $84.14, $78.81]
AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $74, Child $69.  [with tax: $78.81, $73.49]

*August 28; September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23*
Same Day Sale: Adult $85, Child $80
Advance Sale: Adult $75, Child $70.  [with tax: $79.88, $74.55]
AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $70, Child $65.  [With tax: $74.55, $69.23]

*September 28, 30; October 2, 4*
Same Day Sale: Adult $99, Child $94
Advance Sale: Adult $89, Child $84.  [with tax: $94.79, $89.46]
AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $84, Child $79.  [ with tax: $89.46, $84.14]

*October 5, 12, 19, 26, 28, 30*
Same Day Adult $119, Child $114
Advance Sale Adult $119, Child $114.  [with tax: $116.09, $110.76]
AP/DVC Advance Sale: no discount

*October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 21, 23*
Same Day Adult $109, Child $104
Advance Sale Adult $99, Child $94.  [with tax: $105.44, $100.11]
AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $94, Child $89.  [with tax: $100.11, $94.79]

*October 18, 25*
Same Day Adult $109, Child $104
Advance Sale Adult $99, Child $94.  [with tax: $105.44, $100.11]
AP/DVC Advance Sale: no discount

*October 31*
Adult $125, Child $120.  [with tax: $133.13, $127.80]
Advance Sale: no discount
AP/DVC Advance Sale: no discount

AP discount: Available to Passholders with Premier Passport, Platinum Plus Pass, Platinum Pass, Gold Pass, Silver Pass, Weekday Select or Epcot After 4 Annual Pass. Passholders may purchase discounted tickets for themselves and up to three guests.

Disney Vacation Club (DVC) Members may purchase discounted tickets for themselves and up to seven guests.

Adult is ages 10 and up.
Child is ages 3 to 9.


----------



## sluggozmom

Tomh said:


> It let me link them, even though there was a warning, there was a button to do it anyway, or ignore, or something to that effect.


Thank you!!


----------



## VAtink

Went to make our dining reservations this morning and noticed on our party night, reservations can't be made at MK past 2:30 in the afternoon.  Now I remember from past years they didn't release the later day dining reservations until a later date....but does anyone remember about when they have released those evening reservations on party nights?  Also...2:30 seems super early...wasn't the cut off like 6 before?!?!


----------



## AshleyP13

VAtink said:


> Went to make our dining reservations this morning and noticed on our party night, reservations can't be made at MK past 2:30 in the afternoon.  Now I remember from past years they didn't release the later day dining reservations until a later date....but does anyone remember about when they have released those evening reservations on party nights?  Also...2:30 seems super early...wasn't the cut off like 6 before?!?!


I've been wondering the same thing. I tried to call but there was a super long wait and I had to be at work. Anyone else know?


----------



## nmd

Anyone in the UK 3rd party websites are selling all dates online with hard tickets sent direct from Disney in the post. Also the price seems really good taking into account bank charges and exchange rates if booked direct from Disney. Just got mine for 23rd October £80 adult £76 Child!!!!


----------



## Tash87

Booked our tickets for 23rd October. This will be our first Halloween party : hubby, myself and son, daughter.

Can't wait 

One thing I can't decide on is.....making an adr at 2:30/3:00pm inside the park? So we avoid the 4pm queue to enter.
OR
Shall we eat at our resort and make it in later, say 5/6 pm? 
Our children are aged 9 and 4 ( nearly 5 in oct ) and I would like them to last as long as possible for the party. We aren't too fussed about characters, maybe Jack Sparrow.

Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Tash87

nmd said:


> Anyone in the UK 3rd party websites are selling all dates online with hard tickets sent direct from Disney in the post. Also the price seems really good taking into account bank charges and exchange rates if booked direct from Disney. Just got mine for 23rd October £80 adult £76 Child!!!!


I bought ours this morning for 23rd October, also from uk. Very happy with the price compared to direct with Disney!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

nmd said:


> Anyone in the UK 3rd party websites are selling all dates online with hard tickets sent direct from Disney in the post. Also the price seems really good taking into account bank charges and exchange rates if booked direct from Disney. Just got mine for 23rd October £80 adult £76 Child!!!!



I posted this earlier but I think it’s still marginally cheaper to book through Disney. I just paid approx £76/ticket. It does mean that we won’t get the hard ticket though. 

This is what I said: _For any others in the UK, the British sites are selling the tickets for 16/10 for £80 (£109 on Halloween itself) so buying in dollars through Disney will be significantly cheaper.

Edit: I just bought 4 (3 adults, 1 child) tickets for 16/10 from Disney and the total was £302.85. That was using Amex, with no discounts. The total in dollars was $416.43. I hope this helps someone._
_
_


----------



## MamaJessie

Tash87 said:


> Booked our tickets for 23rd October. This will be our first Halloween party : hubby, myself and son, daughter.
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> One thing I can't decide on is.....making an adr at 2:30/3:00pm inside the park? So we avoid the 4pm queue to enter.
> OR
> Shall we eat at our resort and make it in later, say 5/6 pm?
> Our children are aged 9 and 4 ( nearly 5 in oct ) and I would like them to last as long as possible for the party. We aren't too fussed about characters, maybe Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated



We ate late lunch at WCC and then walked over for the 4pm open.  This time we are doing a late CM brunch then walking over.


----------



## Spencer Wright

nabbed mine for August 24th!!

very excited!!


----------



## dubskates

Yay for August 17th! We figured we’d be too early this trip to make it to a party; so glad to be wrong! Soooooo excited!!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

I tried to call last night, but gave up after 20 minutes. The recording said there was an OVER 30 minute wait, without specifying how much over "due to higher than normal call volume." As long as they don't sell out before this weekend I will just head down to Disney and buy in person (no dealing with USPS or misheard words). I know its been posted that only 2 dates sold out last year and not until August, but given how many people are bragging they got tickets already and the call volume, I am a bit worried.


----------



## Cluelyss

VAtink said:


> Went to make our dining reservations this morning and noticed on our party night, reservations can't be made at MK past 2:30 in the afternoon.  Now I remember from past years they didn't release the later day dining reservations until a later date....but does anyone remember about when they have released those evening reservations on party nights?  Also...2:30 seems super early...wasn't the cut off like 6 before?!?!


They are definitely doing something different this year....wondering if dinner will be limited to only party guests? Which seems crazy?? You’re right, though, in years prior you could definitely book TS meals right up to the start of the party (or close to it) with a separate page added later for reservations during the party. So not sure what the angle is this year?


----------



## Cluelyss

Dean1953 said:


> I bought 2 tickets for October 25 for $110 apiece.  We arrive on October 24, just before midnight and will stay at a motel near airport, taking MDE next morning.  We are staying at BLT, so we will probably make a day of it at MK, with an afternoon break in the middle.  I was wondering how closing at midnight was handled.  Are most meet and greets done long before midnight?  I'm assuming that, if you are in line for a ride just before midnight, they don't throw you out at midnight.  Since we are a 15 minute walk back to our room, I want to take full advantage of the 7-12 timeframe.  Also, since we have AP's, will Memory Maker be free?


While most characters do meet until midnight, they will definitely cut the line if they feel the current queue will take them until the end of the party. So it’s not like a ride where you can get in line at 11:59 and be guaranteed to meet them.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> I'm struggling to decide between Fri - 9/14 and Tue - 9/18. If we went to a Friday night party we would drive down Thursday night after school, sleep in and go to party Friday night, then come home Saturday evening after a leisurely day sightseeing in Orlando, and rest up on Sunday. If we went to a Tuesday night party, we'd drive down Monday night after school, sleep in and go to party Tuesday night, then come home Wednesday and go back to school Thursday and Friday (yuck). I feel like we'd enjoy our overall trip more if we did the Friday option, but I feel like we'd enjoy our actual park time more on a Tuesday. So I guess my question is, is there a noticeable difference in crowds Fri vs. Tue in September that would have a significant impact on touring particularly for the parades/fireworks/shows? In other words, based on past experiences, do you have to stake out a parade/fireworks spot significantly earlier on a weekend vs. a weeknight? Not trying to sound petty, but I just needed a place to say (type) this out loud so if anyone has any input, I'd appreciate it. If not, thanks anyway for listening.


My advice is always to pick the party that works best with your schedule. Sold out or not, the party exclusive events (characters, parade, fireworks) are going to be crowded no matter what night you go. Having a good plan is far more important than which night you attend.


----------



## Tash87

MamaJessie said:


> We ate late lunch at WCC and then walked over for the 4pm open.  This time we are doing a late CM brunch then walking over.


What is WCC?


----------



## MamaJessie

Tash87 said:


> What is WCC?


Whispering Canyon Cafe at the Wilderness Lode.  Afterwards it was a nice boat ride over to MK.


----------



## Tash87

Tash87 said:


> What is WCC?


Thank you


----------



## Cluelyss

Tash87 said:


> Booked our tickets for 23rd October. This will be our first Halloween party : hubby, myself and son, daughter.
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> One thing I can't decide on is.....making an adr at 2:30/3:00pm inside the park? So we avoid the 4pm queue to enter.
> OR
> Shall we eat at our resort and make it in later, say 5/6 pm?
> Our children are aged 9 and 4 ( nearly 5 in oct ) and I would like them to last as long as possible for the party. We aren't too fussed about characters, maybe Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated


Mine are 9 and 5 and our plan will be (and has been for years) a rest/Resort day with a forced nap, entering the party at 4. We do a TS meal in MK, use a few FPs then line up for our priority character. Jack Sparrow doesn’t start meeting until 7, so if he’s your priority, you won’t need to line up until 6:15/6:30. You know your kids best, but mine would never make it from 2 until midnight and I spend far too much money on these tickets to leave the party early!! Plus, you won’t need to use a regular park ticket if you wait until after 4 to enter. The line to enter at 4 moves quite quickly as there’s a special party entrance that’s open just for MNSSHP guests.


----------



## Tash87

Cluelyss said:


> Mine are 9 and 5 and our plan will be (and has been for years) a rest/Resort day with a forced nap, entering the party at 4. We do a TS meal in MK, use a few FPs then line up for our priority character. Jack Sparrow doesn’t start meeting until 7, so if he’s your priority, you won’t need to line up until 6:15/6:30. You know your kids best, but mine would never make it from 2 until midnight and I spend far too much money on these tickets to leave the party early!! Plus, you won’t need to use a regular park ticket if you wait until after 4 to enter. The line to enter at 4 moves quite quickly as there’s a special party entrance that’s open just for MNSSHP guests.


That's brilliant advice, thank you!

We plan on a resort day but was worried that if we got to the park at 4 it may take ages to queue to get in.


----------



## Lexx1214

Just purchased my tickets for September 23!  Just DH and I and a first for both of us. Super excited!  

Had a small glitch with MDE when linking the tickets. For both DH and I an error popped up saying we were not in the age range for the tickets purchased. As I was linking my tickets while on the phone with the lovely CM that took the order, she passed me over to the IT guys and in the meantime the glitch worked itself out - got emails confirming the link to both DH and I. MDE showed that additional tickets were linked but it didn’t say that they were for MNSSHP. The IT guy said it’s a visual glitch that’s being worked on but assured me that the link and our ages were all good.


----------



## londontime

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I posted this earlier but I think it’s still marginally cheaper to book through Disney. I just paid approx £76/ticket


Another Happy UK MNSSHP'er!
We got DVC discount so with the exchange rate ours was around £199 for 4 of us in August. Can't wait. I've done the one in Paris, but never in WDW, we've never been out there past Early August.....


----------



## Koz

This is the first year we are ditching Disney as a destination and instead foregoing for a Universal trip. Then it occurred to me that I have $400 in rewards dollars still lying around. We are looking at booking one of the first parties, at the end of August.  True, it's way too early to be thinking about Disney at that point, but the flip side is that it gets the entire family into the park for a reasonable amount of $$$ where we can be assured to get on  quite a few rides (don't care about trick or treating), see a great parade and fireworks to boot. Question- are we still envisioning the same admission time of between 3:30 and 4PM for day-trippers like me?  The prospect of actually paying for a meal at Disney for the first time in my life is daunting!


----------



## bffdisney

Tash87 said:


> That's brilliant advice, thank you!
> 
> We plan on a resort day but was worried that if we got to the park at 4 it may take ages to queue to get in.



Totally agree I would not use a park ticket just to get in at 2:30. They are fully prepared for the line at 4pm. It will not take too long!


----------



## londontime

Lexx1214 said:


> Had a small glitch with MDE when linking the tickets. For both DH and I an error popped up saying we were not in the age range for the tickets purchased. As I was linking my tickets while on the phone with the lovely CM that took the order, she passed me over to the IT guys and in the meantime the glitch worked itself out - got emails confirming the link to both DH and I. MDE showed that additional tickets were linked but it didn’t say that they were for MNSSHP. The IT guy said it’s a visual glitch that’s being worked on but assured me that the link and our ages were all good.


Breathing out now, I just had exactly the same problem.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

londontime said:


> Another Happy UK MNSSHP'er!
> We got DVC discount so with the exchange rate ours was around £199 for 4 of us in August. Can't wait. I've done the one in Paris, but never in WDW, we've never been out there past Early August.....



Ooh, that’s a great price! I’ve never done this before either, so I’m very excited.


----------



## londontime

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’ve never done this before either, so I’m very excited


Me as well, but it's gonna feel VERY weird celebrating Halloween in August


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tash87 said:


> Booked our tickets for 23rd October. This will be our first Halloween party : hubby, myself and son, daughter.
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> One thing I can't decide on is.....*making an adr at 2:30/3:00pm inside the park? *So we avoid the 4pm queue to enter.
> OR
> Shall we eat at our resort and make it in later, say 5/6 pm?
> Our children are aged 9 and 4 ( nearly 5 in oct ) and I would like them to last as long as possible for the party. We aren't too fussed about characters, maybe Jack Sparrow.
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated


  I'm sure you are aware but better safe than sorry.  If you choose to make an ADR in the park prior to 4:00, reminding that you will need to use a regular park ticket to enter MK prior to 4:00, or have an Annual Pass.


----------



## kyomagi

Lexx1214 said:


> Just purchased my tickets for September 23!  Just DH and I and a first for both of us. Super excited!
> 
> Had a small glitch with MDE when linking the tickets. For both DH and I an error popped up saying we were not in the age range for the tickets purchased. As I was linking my tickets while on the phone with the lovely CM that took the order, she passed me over to the IT guys and in the meantime the glitch worked itself out - got emails confirming the link to both DH and I. MDE showed that additional tickets were linked but it didn’t say that they were for MNSSHP. The IT guy said it’s a visual glitch that’s being worked on but assured me that the link and our ages were all good.



Samething happened to me!  Still cant see what tickets they are, just that they are tickets, and they are assigned.


----------



## Best Aunt

Koz said:


> Question- are we still envisioning the same admission time of between 3:30 and 4PM for day-trippers like me?  The prospect of actually paying for a meal at Disney for the first time in my life is daunting!



I called yesterday about buying a ticket for the first party in August (although I did not buy yet).  The cast member on the phone told me that I could use the party ticket to enter the Magic Kingdom at 4:00 pm.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

londontime said:


> Me as well, but it's gonna feel VERY weird celebrating Halloween in August



Very true, especially when you will be leaving UK shops that already have Christmas stock on display! Our local garden centre had their stock out on 11th August last year.


----------



## Pibbman

I am assuming that our 2 year old does not need a ticket since he will still be under 3 at the time of the party?  Does he still need a "ticket"?


----------



## Cluelyss

Pibbman said:


> I am assuming that our 2 year old does not need a ticket since he will still be under 3 at the time of the party?  Does he still need a "ticket"?


Correct - no tickets required for those under 3 (on the date of the party).


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Do most people do family / themed costumes? I’m getting that impression, but I doubt I could find a theme that my family would all agree on! Just curious what other people do, both here and more generally in the parks.


----------



## btuftee

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Do most people do family / themed costumes? I’m getting that impression, but I doubt I could find a theme that my family would all agree on! Just curious what other people do, both here and more generally in the parks.



Don't worry about it - there will be people wearing normal clothes (no costume at all, nothing themed), people wearing halloween t-shirts, cheap costumes, group costumes, expensive cosplay-type "make you think it's a real Disney Cast Member" costumes.  There's a huge spectrum, so do what you like and have fun!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

btuftee said:


> Don't worry about it - there will be people wearing normal clothes (no costume at all, nothing themed), people wearing halloween t-shirts, cheap costumes, group costumes, expensive cosplay-type "make you think it's a real Disney Cast Member" costumes.  There's a huge spectrum, so do what you like and have fun!



That’s great to know. I didn’t want us to be the only family not wearing Pinterest-worthy group costumes!


----------



## Rich M

Pibbman said:


> Yes, you will need to show proof of FL residency when you pick up tickets at gate.



So as long as she is with us then we are good or they check every ones?  She just wanted to do something for us since she lived with us for a year.


----------



## sailored

Does anyone know when they will go on sale online?


----------



## Robn752

VAtink said:


> Went to make our dining reservations this morning and noticed on our party night, reservations can't be made at MK past 2:30 in the afternoon. Now I remember from past years they didn't release the later day dining reservations until a later date....but does anyone remember about when they have released those evening reservations on party nights? Also...2:30 seems super early...wasn't the cut off like 6 before?!?!



We go every year and have always been able to get 5pm dining res. I called this morning to find out what was going on. CM did not know why. We both assume they will start taking them the closer to party. So know I have something else I have to stress about this trip. I guess I have to start checking every day to see when they come out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pibbman said:


> Yes, you will need to show proof of FL residency when you pick up tickets at gate.


  I think the question being asked is, 'Can someone who lives in FL, purchase tickets for non-FL residents if they all attend the party together?'

I don't know the answer to this.  

I am familiar with Canadian Residency tickets and in that case each adult in the group must prove with their passport that they are a resident of Canada in order to qualify for the Canadian ticket discount.  

Is it the same for parties?  Will each adult need to prove FL residency in order to qualify for the discount?


----------



## SgtTibbs

Is there any real need to link the MNSSHP tickets to MDE?  I have a "plus one" going with me but who that is exactly can change up to the actual day.  MDE want's a name for both tickets when I go to link it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SgtTibbs said:


> Is there any real need to link the MNSSHP tickets to MDE?  I have a "plus one" going with me but who that is exactly can change up to the actual day.  MDE want's a name for both tickets when I go to link it.


  I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) that if you link your party tickets to MDE, you will be eligible to book FPs at the 60 day mark for rides/attractions between 4:00pm and 7:00pm (possibly only 'til 6:00 though as technically the parks close to day guests at 6:00pm.)


----------



## 1mena7

Hi. I may be going the first week of September and there are two days offered, the 3rd which is Labor Day and the 7th which is a Friday. 
Does anyone have experience with either of these days (holiday and a Friday) and could recommend which one would be best as far as crowds go? TIA


----------



## Tash87

bffdisney said:


> Totally agree I would not use a park ticket just to get in at 2:30. They are fully prepared for the line at 4pm. It will not take too long!





scrappinginontario said:


> I'm sure you are aware but better safe than sorry.  If you choose to make an ADR in the park prior to 4:00, reminding that you will need to use a regular park ticket to enter MK prior to 4:00, or have an Annual Pass.



We are from the UK so have a 14 day ultimate ticket otherwise I definitely would not even consider paying extra to enter at 2/3ish


----------



## Momma_Lanier

1mena7 said:


> Hi. I may be going the first week of September and there are two days offered, the 3rd which is Labor Day and the 7th which is a Friday.
> Does anyone have experience with either of these days (holiday and a Friday) and could recommend which one would be best as far as crowds go? TIA



This will be our first time at MNSSHP and we are going Labor Day. From what everyone says, Friday parties are the most crowded. So, I would choose the 3rd.


----------



## sheila14

londontime said:


> Me as well, but it's gonna feel VERY weird celebrating Halloween in August


I agree


----------



## sheila14

My question is: if Disney is going to follow the start time at 7 pm with all other guests leaving by 6, the same they did last year for the Christmas parties, will they be letting us in at 4??


----------



## sheila14

I guess we all will learn from the first party for characters, candy, popcorn buckets, etc. who is on my list to call????


----------



## Princess_Lisa

sheila14 said:


> I guess we all will learn from the first party for characters, candy, popcorn buckets, etc. who is on my list to call????



I'm currently planning to buy tickets for the first party. I'll try to remember to post something.


----------



## Raya

Koz said:


> This is the first year we are ditching Disney as a destination and instead foregoing for a Universal trip. Then it occurred to me that I have $400 in rewards dollars still lying around. We are looking at booking one of the first parties, at the end of August.   Question- are we still envisioning the same admission time of between 3:30 and 4PM for day-trippers like me?  The prospect of actually paying for a meal at Disney for the first time in my life is daunting!



We're doing the same thing - staying/playing at Universal (at about $200 less than WDW with front of the line access) and using reward dollars to do a couple of parties as our Disney fix. Our plan is to do a nice meal on party day, ending between 3:30 and 4, and then monorail over to the party.


----------



## melissa holt

My husband, son, daughter, and myself will be going on October 9th!!!  Yay!


----------



## TheBunny

Bought my MNSSHP tickets just now over the phone with a lovely CM.

When I linked them into MDE like everyone else I got the age error and they are showing as blank in the my tickets part of my account, but I got emails confirming they linked correctly with each guest so I'm not concerned about it.

Yay!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

melissa holt said:


> My husband, son, daughter, and myself will be going on October 9th!!!  Yay!



My son & I are going on the 9th as well - I am cutting the hubs some slack and letting him sit this one out!


----------



## Spencer Wright

Once one purchases tickets, can anyone advise how long it should take prior to the reservation appearing on My Disney Experience?

I purchased them yesterday evening and the charge came through on my credit card.


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> My question is: if Disney is going to follow the start time at 7 pm with all other guests leaving by 6, the same they did last year for the Christmas parties, will they be letting us in at 4??


Yes. We were allowed in at 4 last year for MVMCP and several CMs acknowledged the 4 pm entrance for those purchasing tickets over the phone yesterday.


----------



## Cluelyss

Spencer Wright said:


> Once one purchases tickets, can anyone advise how long it should take prior to the reservation appearing on My Disney Experience?
> 
> I purchased them yesterday evening and the charge came through on my credit card.


If you purchased over the phone, you’ll have to manually link the tickets.


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> I guess we all will learn from the first party for characters, candy, popcorn buckets, etc. who is on my list to call????


There will be a good many reports from the first party, both here and from other bloggers!


----------



## roberta

Advice .... I understand that weekday parties have lower attendance, has anyone been on *Columbus Day Monday*? I'm wondering if that party is significantly busier because of the holiday or not? Thanks


----------



## Emmafleur

Hi all,
We’re going to be at WDW on August 17th so we’re wondering about going to the MNSSHP on that day. We are five adults and some of my group think that it might just be aimed at kids so they’re not sure if they want to go. We’re also wondering how busy the other parks will be during party night? Can anyone give me any advice about a group of adults only at the party - is it worth it? How long have we got until we need to decide - does the party get sold out? Thanks


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Quick question - will I be able to link tickets bought through attractions ticket direct (UK based) with my online reservations with Disney and, if so, how? 

Got an email saying tickets had been dispatched from ATDirect so assume they’ll have some sort of code?

Booked for the 11th October and first time visitor thanks!


----------



## Best Aunt

scrappinginontario said:


> I believe (please correct me if I'm wrong) that if you link your party tickets to MDE, you will be eligible to book FPs at the 60 day mark for rides/attractions between 4:00pm and 7:00pm (possibly only 'til 6:00 though as technically the parks close to day guests at 6:00pm.)



The cast member I spoke to said no fastpasses.  I can't prove that he was correct, however.


----------



## Best Aunt

Emmafleur said:


> Hi all,
> We’re going to be at WDW on August 17th so we’re wondering about going to the MNSSHP on that day. We are five adults and some of my group think that it might just be aimed at kids so they’re not sure if they want to go. We’re also wondering how busy the other parks will be during party night? Can anyone give me any advice about a group of adults only at the party - is it worth it? How long have we got until we need to decide - does the party get sold out? Thanks



I haven't been to the WDW party but I went to the one at Disneyland with another adult, no kids, and we had fun.  Cruella was there for photos and we loved that.  We got a ton of candy trick or treating.  I thought the parade was great.  I am hoping to get some of my adult friends to join me at WDW party this year.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Emmafleur said:


> Hi all,
> We’re going to be at WDW on August 17th so we’re wondering about going to the MNSSHP on that day. We are five adults and some of my group think that it might just be aimed at kids so they’re not sure if they want to go. We’re also wondering how busy the other parks will be during party night? Can anyone give me any advice about a group of adults only at the party - is it worth it? How long have we got until we need to decide - does the party get sold out? Thanks


  I can't provide info about the party as this will be our first one but I will say that we often choose to go to the MK on party days as the early close deters many from going to the park that day.  It will get busier at 4:00 once party guests are allowed to enter with their party tickets.

We often choose to go to the MK on party days due to the lower crowds.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

roberta said:


> Advice .... I understand that weekday parties have lower attendance, has anyone been on *Columbus Day Monday*? I'm wondering if that party is significantly busier because of the holiday or not? Thanks



We picked Tues the 9th, because the crowd calendars show Oct 6-8 as very busy days, so I just assumed the holiday would be as well.


----------



## Emmafleur

scrappinginontario said:


> I can't provide info about the party as this will be our first one but I will say that we often choose to go to the MK on party days as the early close deters many from going to the park that day.  It will get busier at 4:00 once party guests are allowed to enter with their party tickets.
> 
> We often choose to go to the MK on party days due to the lower crowds.


Thank you. Any idea about the other parks - Epcot, HS or AK?


----------



## SquashBanana

Cluelyss said:


> My advice is always to pick the party that works best with your schedule. Sold out or not, the party exclusive events (characters, parade, fireworks) are going to be crowded no matter what night you go. Having a good plan is far more important than which night you attend.



Thank you! My instinct is to go with the Friday party, so that's probably what I'll do.


----------



## Rich M

roberta said:


> Advice .... I understand that weekday parties have lower attendance, has anyone been on *Columbus Day Monday*? I'm wondering if that party is significantly busier because of the holiday or not? Thanks



I am going that same week but trying to travel on that day but at least in my area schools have eliminated this day as a holiday.  Not sure about other places.  In my area they even removed his statue.


----------



## SquashBanana

For those who have successfully linked their party tickets in MDE are you allowed to "practice" booking FP+ now (within 30 days from today), or do you have to wait 30/60 days from the actual party date to book? I'm asking this with the assumption that, like previous years, we will be able to book FP+ from 4-7 with party tickets.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SquashBanana said:


> For those who have successfully linked their party tickets in MDE are you allowed to "practice" booking FP+ now (within 30 days from today), or do you have to wait 30/60 days from the actual party date to book? I'm asking this with the assumption that, like previous years, we will be able to book FP+ from 4-7 with party tickets.


  Regardless of the ticket you have, unless you have an AP the FP reservation time does not open until your 30/60 day window is visible.

The is still a question about whether a party ticket will allow a guest go book FPs on those dates.  I know I did in the past for MVMCP but that was also about 5ish years back when FP+ was still in it's early stages and not even available at all resorts.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

scrappinginontario said:


> Regardless of the ticket you have, unless you have an AP the FP reservation time does not open until your 30/60 day window is visible.
> 
> The is still a question about whether a party ticket will allow a guest go book FPs on those dates.  I know I did in the past for MVMCP but that was also about 5ish years back when FP+ was still in it's early stages and not even available at all resorts.




We went to MVMCP last year and could book FPs from 4-6.  However, that could definitely change before the parties start this year.


----------



## Erik the Red

Stupid question.    

If I'm spending the day at the park already and am doing the Halloween party, will i be asked to leave and come back in?

Or can I stay inside?


----------



## Haley R

SquashBanana said:


> For those who have successfully linked their party tickets in MDE are you allowed to "practice" booking FP+ now (within 30 days from today), or do you have to wait 30/60 days from the actual party date to book? I'm asking this with the assumption that, like previous years, we will be able to book FP+ from 4-7 with party tickets.


We just did after hours on 3/1 and it let us book FP for before that started. I imagine they will let people for the Halloween party too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Erik the Red said:


> Stupid question.
> 
> If I'm spending the day at the park already and am doing the Halloween party, will i be asked to leave and come back in?
> 
> Or can I stay inside?


  You can stay inside.  You will need to go to one of the wristband locations to receive your wristband and then just keep going!   Wristband locations will be added to Post 1 as they're known.  Last year's locations are listed.


----------



## Disney Duchess

Greg36 said:


> anyone know what they cost for Oct 21st or Oct 23rd? Any idea if they are offering an AP or DVC discount? Thanks...


$310.99 for 2 adults and 1 child


----------



## Disney Duchess

I am sorry for my post yesterday, it probably caused a lot of confusion and anger. After I talked to the CM and was told they went on sale in April, I  thought it was a scam and felt the need to warn people. You can never be too careful when it comes to reading things on the www. 

After reading your comments, I called back and spoke to a CM who was informed. I was able to get 3 tickets for $310.99 (2 adults, 1 child). 

Again, I am sorry for my original post.

Happy Hauntings!!!


----------



## Best Aunt

Erik the Red said:


> Stupid question.
> 
> If I'm spending the day at the park already and am doing the Halloween party, will i be asked to leave and come back in?
> 
> Or can I stay inside?



At Disneyland, there were places in the park where you could check in to get your wristband and trick or treat bag.  I assume it's the same at Disney World.


----------



## Lexx1214

DH and I were planning to go the day of our party anyway - it just worked out that the party happens to be on the same night as our planned MK day. Good to know there will be lighter daytime crowds, though we may go back to the resort for the afternoon to rest and recharge for what will be a very late night for us.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

A few questions...

1. Am I correct that I can enter wearing a costume at 4 PM?

2. If I enter before that (passholder), would I have to leave my costume in a locker outside or would I be able to enter and just not put it on until 4 PM?

3. TouringPlans shows long wait times for 7DMT and Space even after 6 PM, though the waits seem to go down towards the end of the night. Should I expect long waits if I try to ride a headliner before 10 PM?

4. If they let us make FastPasses from 4-6, would they count towards that day's 3 FP limit or are the rules different for hard ticket events?


----------



## Ducky'sMom

We're going Aug 28-Sept 5, so our options are Aug 31 (a Friday) or Sept 3 (Labor Day). I'm thinking that Labor Day would be the better option, though I expect both days will be busy. Anyone have experience going on Labor Day?


----------



## bethbuchall

Tigger in a kilt said:


> That’s great to know. I didn’t want us to be the only family not wearing Pinterest-worthy group costumes!



My daughter and I went in costume last year (beginning of September). It was fun, but I think if we decide to go this year, it will just be Halloween-themed t-shirts.  You definitely won't be out of place.


----------



## SquashBanana

scrappinginontario said:


> Regardless of the ticket you have, unless you have an AP the FP reservation time does not open until your 30/60 day window is visible.
> 
> The is still a question about whether a party ticket will allow a guest go book FPs on those dates.  I know I did in the past for MVMCP but that was also about 5ish years back when FP+ was still in it's early stages and not even available at all resorts.





LoganBrown1990 said:


> We went to MVMCP last year and could book FPs from 4-6.  However, that could definitely change before the parties start this year.





Haley R said:


> We just did after hours on 3/1 and it let us book FP for before that started. I imagine they will let people for the Halloween party too.



Thank you for the responses. To clarify, and I apologize if my question was poorly worded, I was wondering if the party ticket was treated the same way as a MYW ticket for FP+ booking purposes. For example, last time we went in 2016, I got my tickets a year in advance and had time to play with the FP+ system and get an idea of what FP+ were available even though I didn't actually book any (or immediately canceled the ones I did book) until 30 days before our trip. I was wondering if the party ticket would let me do the same. Thanks again.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Disney Duchess said:


> I am sorry for my post yesterday, it probably caused a lot of confusion and anger. After I talked to the CM and was told they went on sale in April, I  thought it was a scam and felt the need to warn people. You can never be too careful when it comes to reading things on the www.
> 
> After reading your comments, I called back and spoke to a CM who was informed. I was able to get 3 tickets for $310.99 (2 adults, 1 child).
> 
> Again, I am sorry for my original post.
> 
> Happy Hauntings!!!



No need to apologize for your post; your intentions were good!  There was a lot of information flying around yesterday, some of it accurate and some of it not quite on point.....just another "normal" day when something new is released (or not released)!  The great thing about the Dis and these forums is that mostly everybody is here to try to help each other by sharing their experiences and knowledge.  You were only relaying what was told to you by a CM in an effort to inform others.  It just so happened that the info the CM gave you was incorrect and if you read these forums long enough, you'll see that this a common occurrence with many CMs and it happens all the time.  In fairness to the CMs, they do have a lot of info to remember as well and for some reason, rather than say they don't know something or even defer to someone more knowledgeable, they often just give their best guess/answer rather than check to be sure and then they're off to the next call.  One thing for sure, no matter what it's regarding, the forum members here are some of the best around in putting all of the pieces of the puzzle together to figure out just exactly what Disney is doing this time.  I guess that's what keeps us all going and entertained.  Welcome to the Dis


----------



## Disneyliscious

KT0191 said:


> I'm annoyed that it's not looking like there's a 9/6 party.





KT0191 said:


> Exact situation as us. Not liking the idea of a Friday party



Can you call and ask to buy tickets on that date? That will tell you if there is a party. Several people in a FB group I am a member of bought their tickets yesterday. Nothing was announced but tickets were bought by a several ppl in that group. Will see if I can go back and find some info.


----------



## Raya

Emmafleur said:


> Hi all,
> We’re going to be at WDW on August 17th so we’re wondering about going to the MNSSHP on that day. We are five adults and some of my group think that it might just be aimed at kids so they’re not sure if they want to go.Can anyone give me any advice about a group of adults only at the party - is it worth it?



We're both adults and never travel with children. We've been to several parties (10? 12?) and always had an amazing time. The interaction with the villains is amazing. I was left speechless more than once. We've also never waited in line for more than five or ten minutes for a photo. Candy lines do get long, so we tend to only go through when there isn't one. We still end up with pounds of candy. Honestly, there's no place else in the world an adult can trick'er'treat. The parade is over the top, the fireworks are astounding. Totally worth it as a grownup.


----------



## Raya

Princess_Lisa said:


> A few questions...
> 1. Am I correct that I can enter wearing a costume at 4 PM?



Yes. I have entered the park at 4pm in a full length wedding dress and 4ft fairy wings. I got compliments and had no trouble. I understand I'd now be subject to extra security (for the full length gown).


----------



## SaintsManiac

Disneyliscious said:


> Can you call and ask to buy tickets on that date? That will tell you if there is a party. Several people in a FB group I am a member of bought their tickets yesterday. Nothing was announced but tickets were bought by a several ppl in that group. Will see if I can go back and find some info.




Disney has already changed park hours to 9pm close that day (9/6) in MK.


----------



## SquashBanana

Newbie question, if I want feedback on a tentative touring plan for the party should I post it in this thread or somewhere else?


----------



## AntJulie

MamaJessie said:


> This time we are doing a late CM brunch then walking over.



That's exactly what we did last year. Worked out great!


----------



## MamaJessie

AntJulie said:


> That's exactly what we did last year. Worked out great!


Great!  Some of us are a little nervous about going to eat in a costume in August (one of those people may be me) but I am sure it will be fun lol.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> Newbie question, if I want feedback on a tentative touring plan for the party should I post it in this thread or somewhere else?


Absolutely feel free to post here!


----------



## davale4

londontime said:


> Me as well, but it's gonna feel VERY weird celebrating Halloween in August


We go every year in August.  Last year was our first year doing MNSSHP and I thought it was going to feel odd in August.  We had such a great time and because everything is decorated in fall colors it didn’t feel weird.  We are doing it again this year on August 28th and the kids can’t wait!


----------



## davale4

Best Aunt said:


> The cast member I spoke to said no fastpasses.  I can't prove that he was correct, however.


Last August we were able to make fastpasses with no problems at all.


----------



## davale4

Princess_Lisa said:


> A few questions...
> 
> 
> 4. If they let us make FastPasses from 4-6, would they count towards that day's 3 FP limit or are the rules different for hard ticket events?


If they keep things like previous years, you can make 3 fastpasses starting a 4pm.  However for this ticket event there are no pastpasses to be made after 6pm.  But no need to worry.  At least when I went, the wait lines were extremely short.


----------



## ilovevacation

Best Aunt said:


> Regarding ticket prices:
> 
> Prices without tax are shown at this website: https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...-so-scary-halloween-party-pricing-details.htm
> 
> Prices with tax are shown at this website: https://www.mousesavers.com/walt-di...-special-events-festivals-and-parties/#mnsshp
> 
> Tax is 6.5%
> 
> I know prices are shown in the first post of this thread.  I put this together to show prices without tax and with tax for Advance Sales and AP/DVC Advance Sales.  I have no inside information.  This is based on those two websites.
> 
> *August 17, 24, 31
> September 7, 14, 21, 25*
> Same Day Sale: Adult $89, Child $84
> Advance Sale: Adult $79, Child $74.  [with tax: $84.14, $78.81]
> AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $74, Child $69.  [with tax: $78.81, $73.49]
> 
> *August 28; September 3, 9, 11, 16, 18, 23*
> Same Day Sale: Adult $85, Child $80
> Advance Sale: Adult $75, Child $70.  [with tax: $79.88, $74.55]
> AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $70, Child $65.  [With tax: $74.55, $69.23]
> 
> *September 28, 30; October 2, 4*
> Same Day Sale: Adult $99, Child $94
> Advance Sale: Adult $89, Child $84.  [with tax: $94.79, $89.46]
> AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $84, Child $79.  [ with tax: $89.46, $84.14]
> 
> *October 5, 12, 19, 26, 28, 30*
> Same Day Adult $119, Child $114
> Advance Sale Adult $119, Child $114.  [with tax: $116.09, $110.76]
> AP/DVC Advance Sale: no discount
> 
> *October 8, 9, 11, 14, 16, 21, 23*
> Same Day Adult $109, Child $104
> Advance Sale Adult $99, Child $94.  [with tax: $105.44, $100.11]
> AP/DVC Advance Sale: Adult $94, Child $89.  [with tax: $100.11, $94.79]
> 
> *October 18, 25*
> Same Day Adult $109, Child $104
> Advance Sale Adult $99, Child $94.  [with tax: $105.44, $100.11]
> AP/DVC Advance Sale: no discount
> 
> *October 31*
> Adult $125, Child $120.  [with tax: $133.13, $127.80]
> Advance Sale: no discount
> AP/DVC Advance Sale: no discount
> 
> AP discount: Available to Passholders with Premier Passport, Platinum Plus Pass, Platinum Pass, Gold Pass, Silver Pass, Weekday Select or Epcot After 4 Annual Pass. Passholders may purchase discounted tickets for themselves and up to three guests.
> 
> Disney Vacation Club (DVC) Members may purchase discounted tickets for themselves and up to seven guests.
> 
> Adult is ages 10 and up.
> Child is ages 3 to 9.





1mena7 said:


> Hi. I may be going the first week of September and there are two days offered, the 3rd which is Labor Day and the 7th which is a Friday.
> Does anyone have experience with either of these days (holiday and a Friday) and could recommend which one would be best as far as crowds go? TIA



We are in the same boat.  We will be there over labor day and semi torn between the labor day party or the 9/7 party.  I know it's early September but I would rather it be a less busy as possible.  I feel like the holiday will be busy for the obvious reason but I know Fridays are busier because of locals.  I'm leaning towards Friday because the crowd calendar  (as much as you can rely on those) has it slowing way done by Wednesday of that week . But,  the ticket prices are more expensive Friday which makes me think my reasoning is flawed . We are going to be there from Friday 8/31 to Sunday 9/9 so either will work for us and we will rearrange dining and set fp+ accordingly. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

AntJulie said:


> That's exactly what we did last year. Worked out great!



Glad to hear this since this is our exact plan for this year! 



MamaJessie said:


> Great!  Some of us are a little nervous about going to eat in a costume in August (one of those people may be me) but I am sure it will be fun lol.



We’re going to the 9/3 party and doing a late CM’s brunch! So excited! There will be plenty people dressed up!


----------



## Lexx1214

Are we only allowed costumes after 4? We plan to be in the park during the day as well and if we decide not to go back to the resort to rest in the afternoon, can we wear our costumes from the get go or would we have to change into them at 4?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

ilovevacation said:


> We are in the same boat.  We will be there over labor day and semi torn between the labor day party or the 9/7 party.  I know it's early September but I would rather it be a less busy as possible.  I feel like the holiday will be busy for the obvious reason but I know Fridays are busier because of locals.  I'm leaning towards Friday because the crowd calendar  (as much as you can rely on those) has it slowing way done by Wednesday of that week . But,  the ticket prices are more expensive Friday which makes me think my reasoning is flawed . We are going to be there from Friday 8/31 to Sunday 9/9 so either will work for us and we will rearrange dining and set fp+ accordingly.
> 
> Suggestions?



I’ve always been told that Friday parties are always busier. We decided to do Labor Day party as most kids are back in school and the next day is school/work for most people.


----------



## ilovevacation

Momma_Lanier said:


> I’ve always been told that Friday parties are always busier. We decided to do Labor Day party as most kids are back in school and the next day is school/work for most people.



Great point!


----------



## ozliz

IF we have both a regular park ticket and a party ticket linked to out magic band via MDE, how can we be sure that when entering Magic Kingdom after 4pm it doesn’t accidentally deduct a park entry day?


----------



## londontime

davale4 said:


> We are doing it again this year on August 28th and the kids can’t wait!


That's our party date as well!


----------



## dachsie

ozliz said:


> IF we have both a regular park ticket and a party ticket linked to out magic band via MDE, how can we be sure that when entering Magic Kingdom after 4pm it doesn’t accidentally deduct a park entry day?


There is a separate entrance for party guests


----------



## Tash87

My tickets arrived this morning 

Soooo excited  It's real now!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

qwerty2k said:


> Coming from the U.K. and will be attending this event for the first time ever. Appreciate that what I’m asking can’t really be answered but...
> 
> We get to Florida on the 25th October, so not sure if we will want to go to the party on our first night after flying in. Is it generally thought that the cheaper the ticket the less busy it will be? Would a Sunday be quieter than the Friday?



Hey,

We arrive from the UK the day before. Sunday will be quieter than Friday because locals have work on Monday. We'll be doing the 25th which will be quieter than both but you'll be unlikely to clear customs in time unless you're doing a red eye.


----------



## skojo

I just booked my tickets for October 21, 2 adults 2 kids.  So excited!  It will be our first time attending.  Cast member informed me (without me evening asking) that we can enter at 4pm and book FP from 4pm to 7pm.   Since I am in Canada I will be picking up my tickets at the Will Call desk so I don't have to pay extra for shipping.  Does anyone know if it has to be the Will Call at MK or can I pick them up at any theme park or at the hotel concierge desk?  TIA


----------



## MacMama0930

Question about the dessert party during the Halloween party...mainly, has anyone done it and felt it was worth it? This is our first MNSSHP but we’ve attended the last 3 DL Halloween parties and the firework show is my all time favorite!! I really want to be able to take full advantage of anything that will allow us a good view of the show. Do you eat desserts and then go to a separate viewing area or do you stay at a table? Is it a good view? 

By the way, our intentions for the party include some trick or treating, the parade, Hocus Pocus show, and fireworks. Meet and greets are low priority as our rides since we will be there for 7 full days. 

Advice?!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Were you given some sort of a confirmation number so you can add them to your MDE app?  If so, is there still a reason to pick up the tickets?

If you don't have a confirmation, how will MDE know you are eligible to book FPs?  

Just trying to figure things out as I will also be purchasing these tickets from Canada.  Hoping they're available online soon although we're going on a Tuesday in August so not a chance that one will sell out.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

MacMama0930 said:


> Question about the dessert party during the Halloween party...mainly, has anyone done it and felt it was worth it? This is our first MNSSHP but we’ve attended the last 3 DL Halloween parties and the firework show is my all time favorite!! I really want to be able to take full advantage of anything that will allow us a good view of the show. Do you eat desserts and then go to a separate viewing area or do you stay at a table? Is it a good view?
> 
> By the way, our intentions for the party include some trick or treating, the parade, Hocus Pocus show, and fireworks. Meet and greets are low priority as our rides since we will be there for 7 full days.
> 
> Advice?!



I asked this question earlier in this thread and got some very helpful responses. I don’t know how to link individual posts, but my question and subsequent replies started about half way down page 30 of this thread. For what it’s worth, I’m still undecided.


----------



## GillianP1301

MacMama0930 said:


> Question about the dessert party during the Halloween party...mainly, has anyone done it and felt it was worth it? This is our first MNSSHP but we’ve attended the last 3 DL Halloween parties and the firework show is my all time favorite!! I really want to be able to take full advantage of anything that will allow us a good view of the show. Do you eat desserts and then go to a separate viewing area or do you stay at a table? Is it a good view?
> 
> By the way, our intentions for the party include some trick or treating, the parade, Hocus Pocus show, and fireworks. Meet and greets are low priority as our rides since we will be there for 7 full days.
> 
> Advice?!



I like the dessert party. 2 years when we went, it also included reserved parade viewing which I really loved. Last year the parade viewing wasn't included. The only real disadvantage is it does take up a chunk of your party time, but since meet and greets aren't a priority for you, that shouldn't be an issue. I absolutely love having a table to sit at to enjoy some fun themed desserts while I wait for the fireworks and the view, although not perfect, if good enough for me from the Tomorrowland Terrace. I really do wish they will return the reserved parade viewing with it this year because not having to worry about finding a good spot to see the parade is priceless for me since that is one of the main attractions for me.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Anyone managed to link tickets bought from out with Disney to My Disney Experience yet?

I have the little credit card tickets from attraction tickets direct but can’t get them to link (despite trying various combinations). Keeps saying there is an issue and to try again (or that the ticket for my daughter who is 8 doesn’t match the child ticket which is 3-9 yrs).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Does anyone know how much the dessert party costs?  This year or last?


----------



## monique5

scrappinginontario said:


> Does anyone know how much the dessert party costs?  This year or last?



See Post #3 for last year's info link.


----------



## scrappinginontario

monique5 said:


> See Post #2 for last year's info link.


  Thank you but it looks like information in Post 2 has been removed as it's now an empty post.  Post 1 mentions there was a dessert party but does not include any other information.  I'm interested in finding out what pricing for 2017 Dessert Party was.


----------



## Disney Duchess

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No need to apologize for your post; your intentions were good!  There was a lot of information flying around yesterday, some of it accurate and some of it not quite on point.....just another "normal" day when something new is released (or not released)!  The great thing about the Dis and these forums is that mostly everybody is here to try to help each other by sharing their experiences and knowledge.  You were only relaying what was told to you by a CM in an effort to inform others.  It just so happened that the info the CM gave you was incorrect and if you read these forums long enough, you'll see that this a common occurrence with many CMs and it happens all the time.  In fairness to the CMs, they do have a lot of info to remember as well and for some reason, rather than say they don't know something or even defer to someone more knowledgeable, they often just give their best guess/answer rather than check to be sure and then they're off to the next call.  One thing for sure, no matter what it's regarding, the forum members here are some of the best around in putting all of the pieces of the puzzle together to figure out just exactly what Disney is doing this time.  I guess that's what keeps us all going and entertained.  Welcome to the Dis



Aww thanks for the welcome!! I've watched the DIS for long time, but I'm definitely new to posting.


----------



## SquashBanana

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you but it looks like information in Post 2 has been removed as it's now an empty post.  Post 1 mentions there was a dessert party but does not include any other information.  I'm interested in finding out what pricing for 2017 Dessert Party was.



According to the 2017 thread:

*2017 - Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package *
The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Premium Package costs $79 for adults or $47 for children (ages 3 to 9). A separate Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party ticket is also required and is not included in the price of the package. Call (407) 939-3463 to reserve your premium package or book online, https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/.

Raise your glass for a ghostly toast of sparkling cider while indulging in Halloween-themed eats, including chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Specialty drinks, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.

Dessert party time – 9:15 PM
Fireworks show time – 10:15 PM


----------



## LandonDunes

skojo said:


> I just booked my tickets for October 21, 2 adults 2 kids.  So excited!  It will be our first time attending.  Cast member informed me (without me evening asking) that we can enter at 4pm and book FP from 4pm to 7pm.   Since I am in Canada I will be picking up my tickets at the Will Call desk so I don't have to pay extra for shipping.  Does anyone know if it has to be the Will Call at MK or can I pick them up at any theme park or at the hotel concierge desk?  TIA



Are these in addition to normal fast passes or does this include the 3 that you get per day?


----------



## Kristina G.

LandonDunes said:


> Are these in addition to normal fast passes or does this include the 3 that you get per day?


That includes the 3 you get for the day...and since the park closes at 6 PM this year, you will have to book fastpasses 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:00


----------



## scrappinginontario

LandonDunes said:


> Are these in addition to normal fast passes or does this include the 3 that you get per day?


 It includes the 3 you get for a day.

They 3 people can book with their MNSSHP ticket works well for those not going to a park that day and plan to enter the MK at 4:00.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Kristina G. said:


> That includes the 3 you get for the day...and since the park closes at 6 PM this year, you will have to book fastpasses 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:00


  Good point!  I was thinking I'd only be able to book 2 but hadn't thought of booking 1 where the window begins earlier than 4:00.  Thanks so much for that tip!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

*Military Ticket Prices* *_*(Purchased in Advanced)*_
August 17, 24, 28 & 31: $55 Adult / $50 Child
September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18: $55 Adult / $50 Child

*Active and Retired U.S. Military, including members of the U.S. Coast Guard and participating members of the National Guard and Reserve. You can purchase additional tickets for up to five (5) family members and/or friends.
http://www.militarydisneytips.com/

Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?
Direct From Walt Disney World
These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! *They cannot be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.*

From Shades of Green
You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green's Ticket Office. Call 407-824-1403 for details.


This doesn't make sense - (not questioning the accuracy; it is on the official website and the OP is doing a fantastic job) - So they must be purchased in advance but cannot be purchased of the phone or internet?  So if you happen to live in Fl or make a special trip to buy the tickets, you can get the discount (the airfare will certainly eat into the savings LOL) or you can wing it and hope the tickets are still available after you arrive.


----------



## Best Aunt

scrappinginontario said:


> Were you given some sort of a confirmation number so you can add them to your MDE app?  If so, is there still a reason to pick up the tickets?
> 
> If you don't have a confirmation, how will MDE know you are eligible to book FPs





Ceilidhscot said:


> Anyone managed to link tickets bought from out with Disney to My Disney Experience yet?
> 
> I have the little credit card tickets from attraction tickets direct but can’t get them to link (despite trying various combinations). Keeps saying there is an issue and to try again (or that the ticket for my daughter who is 8 doesn’t match the child ticket which is 3-9 yrs).



When I called yesterday the cast member on the phone ssid that he would tell me the confirmation number so that I could enter it into my MDE account.  I didn't purchase yet. People who have purchased have reported glitches when they enter the info into their MDE account, including adult tickets appearing as child tickets.


----------



## Araminta18

I got mine to link, but I had the same issues most people had, where it showed as an adult ticket (10+) but gave an warning that said the person was the wrong age.  But there's still an option to continue, even with that warning, and I got it successfully linked.  Then, it shows up like this, but I figure it'll fix itself soon.  And if not, I still have the conf number and can try to re-link it or something.


----------



## dachsie

So I am planning to buy 3 tickets but two of them wont be linked on MDE with me.  How would that work?  I just give them the confirmation number to link on their MDE?


----------



## Spencer Wright

I thought some of yous guys might have the same issue I had....

On the My Disney Experience App/Website many reservations are showing as attached.  IT told me this is a common issue which they are working to fix.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Spencer Wright said:


> I thought some of yous guys might have the same issue I had....
> 
> On the My Disney Experience App/Website many reservations are showing as attached.  IT told me this is a common issue which they are working to fix.



Scary - MDE has been around for years and so have the special event tickets.  I type this while my new smart TV randomly shuts down; restarts shows and freezes while also emailing Microsoft support because their latest Outlook for IOS update block phone numbers from displaying.  Basic IT skills are lost.


----------



## Kristina G.

scrappinginontario said:


> Good point!  I was thinking I'd only be able to book 2 but hadn't thought of booking 1 where the window begins earlier than 4:00.  Thanks so much for that tip!


No problem!  Just fair warning, Disney makes it challenging to book those exact time slots, so you will have to book one then "modify" the times for each one...if you are lucky you will be able to book those time slots right off the bat!


----------



## Tash87

Ceilidhscot said:


> Anyone managed to link tickets bought from out with Disney to My Disney Experience yet?
> 
> I have the little credit card tickets from attraction tickets direct but can’t get them to link (despite trying various combinations). Keeps saying there is an issue and to try again (or that the ticket for my daughter who is 8 doesn’t match the child ticket which is 3-9 yrs).


I have linked mine, I had the same issue. I clicked finalise (or something like that, can't remember exactly) and it worked.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Kristina G. said:


> No problem!  Just fair warning, Disney makes it challenging to book those exact time slots, so you will have to book one then "modify" the times for each one...if you are lucky you will be able to book those time slots right off the bat!


  Thanks!  We got pretty good during our Jan trip playing ‘spin the fastpasses’ and maximized.  One day my daughter and I used 8 each by 3:00.


----------



## sheila14

Araminta18 said:


> I got mine to link, but I had the same issues most people had, where it showed as an adult ticket (10+) but gave an warning that said the person was the wrong age.  But there's still an option to continue, even with that warning, and I got it successfully linked.  Then, it shows up like this, but I figure it'll fix itself soon.  And if not, I still have the conf number and can try to re-link it or something.
> 
> View attachment 310296


This is what my ticket looks like.  It has looked like this for the past 3 days.


----------



## Cluelyss

MacMama0930 said:


> Question about the dessert party during the Halloween party...mainly, has anyone done it and felt it was worth it? This is our first MNSSHP but we’ve attended the last 3 DL Halloween parties and the firework show is my all time favorite!! I really want to be able to take full advantage of anything that will allow us a good view of the show. Do you eat desserts and then go to a separate viewing area or do you stay at a table? Is it a good view?
> 
> By the way, our intentions for the party include some trick or treating, the parade, Hocus Pocus show, and fireworks. Meet and greets are low priority as our rides since we will be there for 7 full days.
> 
> Advice?!


Last year there were 2 versions of the dessert party offered. The terrace party provided a seat for desserts that you remain in for the fireworks. The garden party provided a seat for desserts, then you moved to the plaza garden for the show.  Garden has a better view, IMO, but no seats there (though many sat on the grass). Just depends what’s more important to you. We’d spend as much time staking out a spot as we did at the dessert party, so worth it to us, as seeing the show is a priority.


----------



## MacMama0930

And there is no way to secure a good seat for Hocus Pocus, right? Both of my kids LOVE Hocus Pocus and we watch it multiple times during Halloweentime. We have nothing like it at the west coast parties so I know I want to see it!


----------



## Cluelyss

MacMama0930 said:


> And there is no way to secure a good seat for Hocus Pocus, right? Both of my kids LOVE Hocus Pocus and we watch it multiple times during Halloweentime. We have nothing like it at the west coast parties so I know I want to see it!


Nothing with reserved seating, no. But if you attend the last show of the night, crowds will be very light and you can get pretty close to the stage. It’s a fantastic show....we also watch the movie several times a year


----------



## sheila14

I just received am email from UPS that my MNSSHP hard ticket is being shipped and will arrive in a few days. Did anyone else order hard ticket and get a notice?


----------



## MacMama0930

sheila14 said:


> I just received am email from UPS that my MNSSHP hard ticket is being shipped and will arrive in a few days. Did anyone else order hard ticket and get a notice?



Me!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

MacMama0930 said:


> Me!


Me too


----------



## Ngwira

Me three.


----------



## Amy11401

Do you automatically get a hard ticket?


----------



## bethbuchall

Will the tickets eventually be for sale on-line or should I just make the phone call? How soon is the first date likely to sell out?


----------



## anneboleyn

sheila14 said:


> I just received am email from UPS that my MNSSHP hard ticket is being shipped and will arrive in a few days. Did anyone else order hard ticket and get a notice?



I did too!! I don’t remember ever getting notified of party tickets being shipped before, but I like it!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

I got my ticket for August 17 at TTC. When I tried to link it, the App said the number was invalid. I was able to link it on the website, but it gave the "wrong age" warning. The ticket doesn't show at all on the App. The website shows my Annual Pass and a little below that what looks like a ticket, but no info. I had assumed this went with my AP, but it looks like it may be the MNSSHP ticket. Hopefully, Disney fixes the issue.


----------



## sheila14

Amy11401 said:


> Do you automatically get a hard ticket?


I asked for it just in case of my magic band being lost or malfunctioning. One thing we talked about here on this thread in the past is always have a plan and if you are able to have the hard ticket in hand, you should do it. You never know when something can or will go wrong on vacation.


----------



## sheila14

anneboleyn said:


> I did too!! I don’t remember ever getting notified of party tickets being shipped before, but I like it!


I agree. First for everything so now it makes you wonder what does Disney have up their sleeve? And then today I was able to score on their incredible package for my resort stay!!!


----------



## sheila14

Princess_Lisa said:


> I got my ticket for August 17 at TTC. When I tried to link it, the App said the number was invalid. I was able to link it on the website, but it gave the "wrong age" warning. The ticket doesn't show at all on the App. The website shows my Annual Pass and a little below that what looks like a ticket, but no info. I had assumed this went with my AP, but it looks like it may be the MNSSHP ticket. Hopefully, Disney fixes the issue.
> 
> View attachment 310341


I had that same age warning but I just ignored it.


----------



## anneboleyn

sheila14 said:


> I agree. First for everything so now it makes you wonder what does Disney have up their sleeve? And then today I was able to score on their incredible package for my resort stay!!!



Oh awesome!! Whenever you are able to snag a great deal with Disney, it feels like hitting the lottery lol

I am actually wondering if they sent out shipping notifications due to the lack of order confirmation emails. It seems like noone got an email since we all ordered party tickets over the phone.


----------



## sluggozmom

sheila14 said:


> I just received am email from UPS that my MNSSHP hard ticket is being shipped and will arrive in a few days. Did anyone else order hard ticket and get a notice?


I did too.. Just got the UPS tracking number... due tomorrow! Souvenirs for the Mickey box.. I had the linking problem that others had, clicked finalize anyways and I'm all linked and ready to attend August 24th!!


----------



## FancyNancy

We got our tickets for 8/24. I'll be doing a Little Mermaid Disney Bound and my DD13 will be Disney bounding as Vanellope from Wreck it Ralph.


----------



## mamapenguin

sheila14 said:


> I just received am email from UPS that my MNSSHP hard ticket is being shipped and will arrive in a few days. Did anyone else order hard ticket and get a notice?


Yes I got a notice today.


----------



## SquashBanana

Found a link to an article in another thread where TP predicted the crowds for the 2017 party dates based on 2016 data and ranked them from least predicted crowd to most. Does anyone have any idea if we can expect such an article for 2018? Thanks!


----------



## Mollymovacca

SquashBanana said:


> Found a link to an article in another thread where TP predicted the crowds for the 2017 party dates based on 2016 data and ranked them from least predicted crowd to most. Does anyone have any idea if we can expect such an article for 2018? Thanks!



Omg!!!! I just came to ask if anyone had seen that list this year or not!!! I couldn’t remember if it was TP or Kenny that had put it out!!! Lol


----------



## coolingjupiter

Just booked for September 9th!  First time at the Halloween Party!  Have my costume planned already!


----------



## Micharlotte

Momma_Lanier said:


> Glad to hear this since this is our exact plan for this year!
> 
> 
> 
> We’re going to the 9/3 party and doing a late CM’s brunch! So excited! There will be plenty people dressed up!


We're going to be there at the exact same time! We'll be Moana, Maui and some villagers!


----------



## Lexx1214

Checked MDE this morning and the MNSSHP ticket for DH shows up but mine is still a blank. And that’s only on the desktop version, the app doesn’t show anything. So weird.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Micharlotte said:


> We're going to be there at the exact same time! We'll be Moana, Maui and some villagers!



How exciting!!! We will be Peter Pan and the gang!


----------



## sheila14

anneboleyn said:


> Oh awesome!! Whenever you are able to snag a great deal with Disney, it feels like hitting the lottery lol
> 
> I am actually wondering if they sent out shipping notifications due to the lack of order confirmation emails. It seems like noone got an email since we all ordered party tickets over the phone.


I received an email notification when I bought mine.


----------



## sheila14

sluggozmom said:


> I did too.. Just got the UPS tracking number... due tomorrow! Souvenirs for the Mickey box.. I had the linking problem that others had, clicked finalize anyways and I'm all linked and ready to attend August 24th!!


C u there!!


----------



## sheila14

FancyNancy said:


> We got our tickets for 8/24. I'll be doing a Little Mermaid Disney Bound and my DD13 will be Disney bounding as Vanellope from Wreck it Ralph.


C u there also


----------



## sheila14

My MNSSHP shows up on my MDE app.  It was not there yesterday!!!


----------



## coolingjupiter

Lexx1214 said:


> Checked MDE this morning and the MNSSHP ticket for DH shows up but mine is still a blank. And that’s only on the desktop version, the app doesn’t show anything. So weird.



The cast member I spoke to said that this is a known issue and they are working on fixing it.


----------



## anneboleyn

sheila14 said:


> I received an email notification when I bought mine.



Hmm. Well then I have no idea why Disney does the thing they do lol

I did notice that my daughter’s party tickets are showing up in MDE but mine are not.


----------



## AshleyP13

Did anyone ever figure out if/when ADR's will be made available at MK for dinner? Hoping to get dinner before the party


----------



## Best Aunt

AshleyP13 said:


> Did anyone ever figure out if/when ADR's will be made available at MK for dinner? Hoping to get dinner before the party



Haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Sailormoon2

It's not listed on the first page, so I was wondering if it is an oversight or if Splash is actually not open during the party?


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> I did too!! I don’t remember ever getting notified of party tickets being shipped before, but I like it!


I got one too. I’ve always requested a hard ticket in the past and it’s always come USPS, so the UPS tracking really threw me! I was scratching my head trying to figure out what I’d ordered from Disney now?!?! LOL


----------



## Amy11401

Has anyone who has called asked when they will be on sale online?


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> I got one too. I’ve always requested a hard ticket in the past and it’s always come USPS, so the UPS tracking really threw me! I was scratching my head trying to figure out what I’d ordered from Disney now?!?! LOL



Hahaha same here! Wouldn't be the first time I ordered something and forgot lol


----------



## GillianP1301

I'll add my status, since everyone seems to be seeing different stuff.

I did not get an email confirmation when I purchased, but I did get email confirmations when I linked the tickets to MDE.
On MDE, both mine and DS were showing blank description until this morning and both of ours, for both of our party dates are now showing correctly on my laptop but are not showing up on my phone app yet. 
I have a confirmation of UPS delivery of the tickets expected to be at my house by end of today.

I know that last year there were issues with the tickets not showing correctly on the phone app as well, so I'm not that worried about it and I honestly can't remember if they ever were correct on there. They were showing up, but the expiry dates on them were out of whack. 

So, I'm pretty confident everything is in order with my tickets, so now I can turn my obsessiveness over to watching for dessert party details and for party night ADRs to open up.


----------



## GillianP1301

Amy11401 said:


> Has anyone who has called asked when they will be on sale online?



I didn't, but the CM I had made a comment to me when she was asking me if I wanted a hard ticket sent to me and I asked if there was any real need for it given it will be on MDE and stating that in the past I always just did the print at home ticket when I ordered on line. She said, and I quote, "there is no longer a print at home option". Now, I didn't think to ask if that meant no online ordering for them either - sorry, I should have! But, that may be interpreted that there won't be. It just seems pretty odd to me that the website could be updated to direct people to call in, but not set up to take online orders. I would think if they wanted to, they could. I was clearly told the "terms and conditions" of non-transferable/non-refundable which makes me think maybe they are forcing sales through the phone so people can't use the "I didn't read the fine print" excuse in trying to get refunds later on? Just a theory.


----------



## anneboleyn

Yay! The tickets are finally showing correctly in MDE! Only on the desktop version, though...they are still nowhere to be seen on the app. But at least it seems they are in the process of fixing it!


----------



## GillianP1301

anneboleyn said:


> Yay! The tickets are finally showing correctly in MDE! Only on the desktop version, though...they are still nowhere to be seen on the app. But at least it seems they are in the process of fixing it!



It's always an adventurous journey of "fixing" when it comes to anything IT related at Disney it seems. I will give them credit in that everything usually seems to work out in the end, but it seems rare that it starts out that way.


----------



## skojo

All four of my tickets are finally showing on the App.   Still blank on MDE.


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> Hahaha same here! Wouldn't be the first time I ordered something and forgot lol


Me either! I hate when DH gets in the mail and says “what did you order?” and I have no idea!!!


----------



## Rich M

bethbuchall said:


> Will the tickets eventually be for sale on-line or should I just make the phone call? How soon is the first date likely to sell out?



I think eventually they will be online but some people have speculated that they put these onsale early to get people to forget about the parking mess.  They probably weren't ready for them to go live yet.


----------



## monique5

Sailormoon2 said:


> It's not listed on the first page, so I was wondering if it is an oversight or if Splash is actually not open during the party?


*
Are the attractions open during MNSSHP?*
Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. Please note that typically the Jungle Cruise is closed for MNSSHP.

_List of Open Attractions *(Will Update for 2018 When Released)

*_
2017:The attraction was closed August 28th through November 16th, 2017.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sailormoon2 said:


> It's not listed on the first page, so I was wondering if it is an oversight or if Splash is actually not open during the party?


  Splash was closed for refurbishment in the fall of 2017 which is why it's not listed.  I don't believe the list has been updated for 2018.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Now, my ticket shows on the MDE App with the Date and Event (MNSSHP), but the website still shows just the icon with no info.


----------



## GillianP1301

My tickets are now showing correctly on both computer and app.


----------



## Haley R

monique5 said:


> *Are the attractions open during MNSSHP?*
> Yes, and the lines for most attractions (except Seven Dwarfs Mine Train) will have much shorter wait times than a regular park day. Please note that typically the Jungle Cruise is closed for MNSSHP.
> 
> _List of Open Attractions *(Will Update for 2018 When Released)
> 
> *_
> 2017:The attraction was closed August 28th through November 16th, 2017.


Can you give me an estimated wait for 7dmt during a party? I’m just wondering because we did after hours and I’m curious if it’s similar.


----------



## Kristina G.

Haley R said:


> Can you give me an estimated wait for 7dmt during a party? I’m just wondering because we did after hours and I’m curious if it’s similar.


It honestly depends on the party night...when we went on Oct. 12th last year, the line was 60 minutes long throughout the party, we didn't stay the whole time but I'm sure the line dwindles down during fireworks and toward the end of the night.


----------



## Haley R

Kristina G. said:


> It honestly depends on the party night...when we went on Oct. 12th last year, the line was 60 minutes long throughout the party, we didn't stay the whole time but I'm sure the line dwindles down during fireworks and toward the end of the night.


60 seems pretty long. We waited about 10 at after hours. I don’t think it got much higher than that the night we went and it was sold out.


----------



## Kristina G.

Haley R said:


> 60 seems pretty long. We waited about 10 at after hours. I don’t think it got much higher than that the night we went and it was sold out.


We didn't actually ride it, so not for sure if the wait time was completely accurate...it was a sold out party.  After hours and Morning Magic both admit fewer people than the Halloween and Christmas parties.


----------



## anneboleyn

GillianP1301 said:


> My tickets are now showing correctly on both computer and app.



Mine too! Thank you, Disney lol

I like how all the dates are different colors in the app (I am easily amused).


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Can you give me an estimated wait for 7dmt during a party? I’m just wondering because we did after hours and I’m curious if it’s similar.


This can obviously vary by night, but we went right after the fireworks ended on a sold out night and waited 20-30 minutes.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Showing correctly on website now also.


----------



## anneboleyn

Haley R said:


> 60 seems pretty long. We waited about 10 at after hours. I don’t think it got much higher than that the night we went and it was sold out.



I am pretty sure DAH sells a much, much lower amount of tickets than MNSSHP.


----------



## SquashBanana

Cluelyss said:


> This can obviously vary by night, but we went right after the fireworks ended on a sold out night and waited 20-30 minutes.



In your experience, how to the wait times compare for 7DMT during the first parade vs going directly after the fireworks? Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

anneboleyn said:


> I am pretty sure DAH sells a much, much lower amount of tickets than MNSSHP.


The guess for dah is 3000. Could you take a guess at what you think mnsshp is?


----------



## Kristina G.

Haley R said:


> The guess for dah is 3000. Could you take a guess at what you think mnsshp is?


I have seen estimates at 20,000...from a few different Disney blog websites.


----------



## monique5

Haley R said:


> The guess for dah is 3000. Could you take a guess at what you think mnsshp is?



Around 30-35K now from other threads.


----------



## anneboleyn

Haley R said:


> The guess for dah is 3000. Could you take a guess at what you think mnsshp is?



Oh man, I couldn’t give you an estimate because I am not good at eyeballing that sort of thing, but I am absolutely positive that it is WAY more than 3000!


----------



## Amy11401

monique5 said:


> Around 30-35K now from other threads.


On average how many people are at MK on a nonparty day.


----------



## Kristina G.

Amy11401 said:


> On average how many people are at MK on a nonparty day.


Park capacity is estimated to start at 65,000 and close to all new guests at 100,000...but since Disney never releases those details it's just an estimate.  As for regular attendance the Disney blogs say that a sold out Halloween/Christmas party is like 7 out of 10 on the crowd calendar, Disney has pretty much gotten rid of the off-season no crowds with discounts, sports events, and conferences.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> In your experience, how to the wait times compare for 7DMT during the first parade vs going directly after the fireworks? Thanks!


I have no personal experience riding that time of night, but in general all waits drop after the fireworks as many with small children leave at that time. During any of the shows would likely have a lower wait though.


----------



## Robin Burks

Yay! My tickets are finally showing up on the app. I just had to refresh. That had me worried a little bit. They also seem to be showing correctly on the desktop website, too.


----------



## yoda22

Haley R said:


> Can you give me an estimated wait for 7dmt during a party? I’m just wondering because we did after hours and I’m curious if it’s similar.


Of the 3 Halloween parties we've been to, we have gone on 7DMT once with about a 1/2 hour wait. This was during the second parade on a non sold out party night in early October last year. As someone else mentioned, wait times usually hover around 60 minutes during the party, but do drop down closer to midnight. We have also done Disney After Hours and waited 5-10 minutes for 7DMT.


----------



## Lisa Mandell

Does anyone know how we are notified of when we are able to book dining reservations for the party nights? Thanks.


----------



## Haley R

Kristina G. said:


> I have seen estimates at 20,000...from a few different Disney blog websites.





monique5 said:


> Around 30-35K now from other threads.


Wow that is a lot of people. We wouldn’t be focused on rides anyway but it’s good for me to know what we are getting in to.


----------



## monique5

Lisa Mandell said:


> Does anyone know how we are notified of when we are able to book dining reservations for the party nights? Thanks.



Last year, it just appeared and someone reported it, then it was added to Post 1. It was in June and ride/party details only about 2 weeks prior to 1st party last year.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lisa Mandell said:


> Does anyone know how we are notified of when we are able to book dining reservations for the party nights? Thanks.


  My guess is that you probably won't be notified rather just keep checking and see if new times open up.  I'm guessing if people see this they will post here too so following along on this thread will be a good starting place.


----------



## RysMomma

We are SO excited!  We booked our trip almost a year ago and never thought about being able to go to MNSSHP!  I have wanted to go for YEARS but with kids in school and being a teacher myself, it would never work. I'm SO happy Disney decided to offer a few in mid August because now we get to go!  The kids and I are SO excited!


----------



## Sarahraegraham

RysMomma said:


> We are SO excited!  We booked our trip almost a year ago and never thought about being able to go to MNSSHP!  I have wanted to go for YEARS but with kids in school and being a teacher myself, it would never work. I'm SO happy Disney decided to offer a few in mid August because now we get to go!  The kids and I are SO excited!


You guys will love it! I’m happy for you, it’s my fave thing at Disney.


----------



## sheila14

RysMomma said:


> We are SO excited!  We booked our trip almost a year ago and never thought about being able to go to MNSSHP!  I have wanted to go for YEARS but with kids in school and being a teacher myself, it would never work. I'm SO happy Disney decided to offer a few in mid August because now we get to go!  The kids and I are SO excited!


In the same boat here. I cannot go to MNSSHP in the fall due to teaching at a university where I live.  If I teach a 15 week clinical, no Disney. If I teach a 7 week clinical Disney yes!


----------



## RysMomma

Sarahraegraham said:


> You guys will love it! I’m happy for you, it’s my fave thing at Disney.



Now you've made me VERY excited!


----------



## RysMomma

sheila14 said:


> In the same boat here. I cannot go to MNSSHP in the fall due to teaching at a university where I live.  If I teach a 15 week clinical, no Disney. If I teach a 7 week clinical Disney yes!



Looks like we're going the same days!!


----------



## sheila14

I am going August 24 staying at POP!!!


----------



## FoxC63

RysMomma said:


> We are SO excited!  We booked our trip almost a year ago and never thought about being able to go to MNSSHP!  I have wanted to go for YEARS but with kids in school and being a teacher myself, it would never work. I'm SO happy Disney decided to offer a few in mid August because now we get to go!  The kids and I are SO excited!



And we're all excited for you, just look at how many responded to your awesome news!!!


----------



## RJstanis

SquashBanana said:


> Found a link to an article in another thread where TP predicted the crowds for the 2017 party dates based on 2016 data and ranked them from least predicted crowd to most. Does anyone have any idea if we can expect such an article for 2018? Thanks!



If it's Brian still give him a few weeks. He typically posts it within a month of dates released. It's possible with the early release of dates it may be longer. I have no inside information and am purely speculating. I look forward to that article every year and usually harass him about it via email. I'm just going to be patient this year lol


----------



## RysMomma

sheila14 said:


> I am going August 24 staying at POP!!!



Oh man-we get there 8/15, but then are on the Disney Dream from 8/20-8/24!



FoxC63 said:


> And we're all excited for you, just look at how many responded to your awesome news!!!



You guys are always awesome on these boards! Thanks!


----------



## sheila14

RysMomma said:


> Oh man-we get there 8/15, but then are on the Disney Dream from 8/20-8/24!
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are always awesome on these boards! Thanks!


Enjoy your cruise and I will c u at the party!!! I will be wearing a T-shirt that has a custom design on it. Silver Minnie bat with orange bow and purple dots on bow and I made my own Minnie ears to match what I am wearing plus I just had my candy bag custom made it will say trick or treating around the kingdom.


----------



## VAtink

Haley R said:


> Can you give me an estimated wait for 7dmt during a party? I’m just wondering because we did after hours and I’m curious if it’s similar.



During out party last September the wait time was listed at 40-60 most of the night, although when we went on it closer to the end of the party the wait time was still listed at 40 minutes but it ended up only being 20!


----------



## BattyMcDoon

Got my tickets in the mail yesterday. SO excited. I can't wait to start planning!!!


----------



## Best Aunt

sheila14 said:


> I just had my candy bag custom made



I know you are custom designing everything, but in general is it a good idea to bring your own candy bag?  When I went to the party at Disneyland they gave us a small paper shopping bag with handles, as I recall.  Do you get a bag at the Disney World party?  And do people find that something else works better?


----------



## GillianP1301

Best Aunt said:


> I know you are custom designing everything, but in general is it a good idea to bring your own candy bag?  When I went to the party at Disneyland they gave us a small paper shopping bag with handles, as I recall.  Do you get a bag at the Disney World party?  And do people find that something else works better?



We just used the plastic bags provided and they were just big enough to fit candy from every trick or treat station. You can get additional bags from them, if needed. A fabric handled bag would probably be more comfortable to carry around, especially when full, so if you were looking to bring your own that would be my recommendation. The other idea I've seen people suggest is a backpack, which is a good option to consolidate your family's haul at the end of the night. Bonus points if you're not the one who ends up having to carry it.


----------



## Cluelyss

Just announced - back for 2018....with a dessert party upcharge option!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erness-resort-campground-begins-september-28/

ETA: Just called and this can be booked 180 days in advance of the event date.


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> Just announced - back for 2018....with a dessert party upcharge option!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erness-resort-campground-begins-september-28/



Aww I am bummed they aren't offering this for the beginning of September


----------



## hunter1722

Cluelyss said:


> Just announced - back for 2018....with a dessert party upcharge option!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erness-resort-campground-begins-september-28/



I called and they said they can only book Sep dates right now.  Let me know if anyone hears something else...


----------



## Cluelyss

hunter1722 said:


> I called and they said they can only book Sep dates right now.  Let me know if anyone hears something else...


Was just told the same thing and updated my original post.


----------



## Rich M

All this news is exciting and I am hoping we decide to go this year when we are there in October. One of my favorites years I had was going to Disneyland Halloween party and then a week later went to Disney Worlds Party.  What a great two period I have ever experienced. Why I must say Disneyland's Halloween party is way better then Disney Worlds in my opinion it still was really great and we are hoping to maybe do it again this year.  We went to the Christmas one last year but it just wasn't the same as a Halloween one at all.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Cluelyss said:


> Just announced - back for 2018....with a dessert party upcharge option!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erness-resort-campground-begins-september-28/
> 
> ETA: Just called and this can be booked 180 days in advance of the event date.




If you do the $22 option, do you still get a picture with the Headless Horseman?  If so, is the treat bag worth the extra $16? 

I'm so excited because the first night is our last night at WDW and I was sure we'd miss it!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LoganBrown1990 said:


> If you do the $22 option, do you still get a picture with the Headless Horseman?  If so, is the treat bag worth the extra $16?
> 
> I'm so excited because the first night is our last night at WDW and I was sure we'd miss it!



Every price point gets the picture, vip gets to go first. So they save maybe ten minutes.

I don't think the treat bag is worth it, I had a regular ticket last year and they told us to take as much extra candy as we wanted.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Every price point gets the picture, vip gets to go first. So they save maybe ten minutes.
> 
> I don't think the treat bag is worth it, I had a regular ticket last year and they told us to take as much extra candy as we wanted.




Perfect. Thanks!


----------



## hunter1722

LoganBrown1990 said:


> If you do the $22 option, do you still get a picture with the Headless Horseman?  If so, is the treat bag worth the extra $16?
> 
> I'm so excited because the first night is our last night at WDW and I was sure we'd miss it!



You get the limited edition pin and the photo for the $22 option.


----------



## SquashBanana

Is the 4:00 entry time for party guests firm or has Disney been known to let party guests in earlier? I want to be there for "rope drop" for party guests but don't want to be there unnecessarily early either.


----------



## dachsie

LoganBrown1990 said:


> If you do the $22 option, do you still get a picture with the Headless Horseman?  If so, is the treat bag worth the extra $16?
> 
> I'm so excited because the first night is our last night at WDW and I was sure we'd miss it!


Same here.  But I am not sure its something I should do.  had never heard of it before


----------



## Mollymovacca

SquashBanana said:


> Is the 4:00 entry time for party guests firm or has Disney been known to let party guests in earlier? I want to be there for "rope drop" for party guests but don't want to be there unnecessarily early either.


 
Sometimes they will start letting in around 3:40 or 3:45! But I’m not sure I have seen much earlier than that!


----------



## Abbey1

What’s the consensus on Return to Sleepy Hollow? Did most people who attended enjoy it?


----------



## Cluelyss

Abbey1 said:


> What’s the consensus on Return to Sleepy Hollow? Did most people who attended enjoy it?


There are some reviews in last year’s thread, and I believe it has its own thread if you do a quick search. But yes, every review I read was favorable. It’s a great price point for a Disney event, too!


----------



## SquashBanana

Mollymovacca said:


> Sometimes they will start letting in around 3:40 or 3:45! But I’m not sure I have seen much earlier than that!


Thanks! I think we will plan on being at the TTC at around 3:00. That should get us to MK at 3:30 and we'll hope for the best from there.


----------



## sheila14

Best Aunt said:


> I know you are custom designing everything, but in general is it a good idea to bring your own candy bag?  When I went to the party at Disneyland they gave us a small paper shopping bag with handles, as I recall.  Do you get a bag at the Disney World party?  And do people find that something else works better?


Last year I went myself and had a total of 17 pounds of candy with two parties. Everyone here will say if u plan on trick n treating bring a bigger bag.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Just announced - back for 2018....with a dessert party upcharge option!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erness-resort-campground-begins-september-28/
> 
> ETA: Just called and this can be booked 180 days in advance of the event date.



Thanks! I was posting when I saw my alerts.


----------



## tracipierce

RysMomma said:


> We are SO excited!  We booked our trip almost a year ago and never thought about being able to go to MNSSHP!  I have wanted to go for YEARS but with kids in school and being a teacher myself, it would never work. I'm SO happy Disney decided to offer a few in mid August because now we get to go!  The kids and I are SO excited!


I could have written your post word for word myself. I can't believe we'll finally get to go!


----------



## tracipierce

Parking ?
Hi everyone, I have a question about parking. I'm an annual pass holder so would normally qualify for free parking, but I read somewhere that special events are excluded from the parking perk. Can anyone tell me if you have to pay for parking for the party and if so is it the same price as usual?

Also what would be the latest time I could enter magic kingdom in the afternoon and still use my annual pass to get free parking? Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Princess_Lisa

tracipierce said:


> Parking ?
> Hi everyone, I have a question about parking. I'm an annual pass holder so would normally qualify for free parking, but I read somewhere that special events are excluded from the parking perk. Can anyone tell me if you have to pay for parking for the party and if so is it the same price as usual?
> 
> Also what would be the latest time I could enter magic kingdom in the afternoon and still use my annual pass to get free parking? Hope that makes sense?



I've done MK on party days and didn't have to pay for parking. Of course, I arrived before party hours and didn't stay for the party. Not sure if they would charge or not after a certain time. Not sure how late I arrived.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Quick question...a mix of the Too Many FPs and SDFP threads.


I am a passholder (expires before MNSSHP, but I intend to renew as soon as my 60 days rolls around).
I purchased a MNSSHP Ticket.
I am staying onsite 7 nights and have 5 park days currently planned out not including my MNSSHP day.
Since, I don't think I got an answer if I would be allowed to enter with (not wearing) my costume before 4 PM and change at 4 or not, I have my TouringPlan setup to arrive at 4 PM. I moved my AK day so I could make FastPasses from 4-6 PM. Now, based on threads last year it appears there is some question if a MNSSHP ticket allows making FPs. Since I have an AP and will be under the 7 day limit, I should have no problem making FPs. My concern is if the FastPasses get made on my AP and a enter at 4 PM using my party ticket, will my MDE account get locked when I use the FastPasses since I entered on the party ticket?

I am thinking my best bet would be to scan in earlier, leave, and come back at 3:30 PM or so.


----------



## chuff88

Hello! I am a total newbie to the boards, and I have some questions about MNSSHP. I am using a travel agent, and she booked our Halloween party tickets for us, for the night of October 4th. We're also trying to do the Return to Sleepy Hollow event on October 3rd.

We want to eat at BOG before the party starts, but it looks like there haven't been any dinner reservations open for any party dates. Has anyone been able to get one? Our 180 day mark is April 2nd, so we're close, but I'm wondering what to expect.

Also just any recommendations anyone cane make are great. We are interested in meeting some characters (Jack & Sally, Jack Sparrow), but that's not our biggest priority. Mostly I'm interested in the parade, Villain Spectacular, and fireworks, as well as the special treats and merch.

Even though my birthday is in August, this trip is to celebrate my 30th birthday, and we're going in October specifically because I wanted to be there for Halloween stuff (and also didn't want to be in Florida in August...), so I'm beyond excited for the part!


----------



## ozliz

dachsie said:


> There is a separate entrance for party guests


Thanks. Love this Forum!


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> Just announced - back for 2018....with a dessert party upcharge option!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...erness-resort-campground-begins-september-28/
> 
> ETA: Just called and this can be booked 180 days in advance of the event date.



I got excited because I was hoping they'd do this again this year. My kids would love it and we missed out last year bc we decided to Xmas cr....stuff instead. Looks like we will miss this again as we are going earlier in the month. I wish they offered it through all of September!

Thanks so much for the post!


----------



## comicguy

Does anybody have a rough idea of how many tickets are sold for the MNSSHP? Thinking of doing the party but really how crowded is it? TIA


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@comicguy, moved your post to the main MNSSHP thread so the pros can see it and maybe respond.


----------



## tracipierce

tracipierce said:


> Parking ?
> Hi everyone, I have a question about parking. I'm an annual pass holder so would normally qualify for free parking, but I read somewhere that special events are excluded from the parking perk. Can anyone tell me if you have to pay for parking for the party and if so is it the same price as usual?
> 
> Also what would be the latest time I could enter magic kingdom in the afternoon and still use my annual pass to get free parking? Hope that makes sense?


just bumping to see if anyone has any more info?


----------



## FoxC63

* Heads Up!*

The *2018 MNSSHP Itinerary thread* is up and running!!!! I am so sleepy been working on it all night and this morning! Please feel free to post! 

Click here to check it out: “Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread


----------



## FoxC63

tracipierce said:


> just bumping to see if anyone has any more info?



I'm sorry I don't know but I did post your question here:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/paid-parking-is-coming-to-wdw-resorts-march-2018.3670025/page-95#post-58990869"]Post #1882[/URL] 

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/paid-parking-is-coming-to-wdw-resorts-march-2018.3670025/"]Paid parking is coming to WDW resorts March 2018[/URL]


----------



## Bex258

I wish I was going to WDW this year, just got back from DLP and it snowed (lovely pictures) but it was soo cold, I want that Florida heat back haha.

I went to two parties in late September and did it solo so I thought I'll relive my trip by helping others where I can.  Whilst trying to win the lottery/a scratch card so I can go back. 



LoganBrown1990 said:


> If you do the $22 option, do you still get a picture with the Headless Horseman?  If so, is the treat bag worth the extra $16?
> 
> I'm so excited because the first night is our last night at WDW and I was sure we'd miss it!



I liked being one of the first rows to watch the film and first up to do the meet, if you want to get out quickly then that is a bonus (I did the 10pm showing and it meant I could be done earlier as I had to be up early the next day.) I also loved the pin so I thought it was worth it, wasn't a huge expense.

 Contents of cooler:








 Cooler bag, it has a handle too.

The Pin









@FoxC63 
has posted info on this thread too

https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/


----------



## bcwife76

So we are attending the halloween party for the first time ever this year, woohoo!!
Bought my tickets by phone this morning, however my eldest DD will turn 10 in August and because she is still 9, My Disney Experience will not allow me to link her ticket since she needs an adult ticket but is still 9. Guess I can't link her ticket until her birthday in August; while this is fine for FP selection, is this still ok for dining ressies??? Do I need my tickets linked before making dining ressies on party night?

Also, how long does it take for the confirmation email to come through? I have the confirmation number already (which is how I figured out I could not link her ticket yet) so that's fine but how long should an email take???


----------



## Emmafleur

tracipierce said:


> I could have written your post word for word myself. I can't believe we'll finally get to go!


Me too!


----------



## coolingjupiter

Hi everyone!  I don’t think this has been addressed in this thread but I could have sworn that I read somewhere that on party nights there is still a regular fireworks show for day guests (those not attending the party) before they are required to leave the park.  But now I’m starting to believe that I made that up, especially when thinking about the fact that they have to be out of the parks by 6PM and it’s not even going to be dark at that time.  Can somebody confirm?  I’ve just never seen “Happily Ever After” And would love to catch it.  Thanks!


----------



## crostorfer

coolingjupiter said:


> Hi everyone!  I don’t think this has been addressed in this thread but I could have sworn that I read somewhere that on party nights there is still a regular fireworks show for day guests (those not attending the party) before they are required to leave the park.  But now I’m starting to believe that I made that up, especially when thinking about the fact that they have to be out of the parks by 6PM and it’s not even going to be dark at that time.  Can somebody confirm?  Thanks!



I'm not sure how you thought that? Only party guests are in the park after 7pm and on party nights Hallowishes is the fireworks show.


----------



## crostorfer

We'll be there October 25th!


----------



## coolingjupiter

That’s what I thought!


----------



## Amber White

Looking for some advice on which date to attend..Sunday Oct 28th or Tues the 30th? We went on halloween last year and it was fun but really crowded. I know the end of oct is always busier but was wondering of the two mentioned dates, which would be better? TIA


----------



## MamaJessie

FoxC63 said:


> * Heads Up!*
> 
> The *2018 MNSSHP Itinerary thread* is up and running!!!! I am so sleepy been working on it all night and this morning! Please feel free to post!



I did not realize there were so many MNSSHP threads, out to check them out now - thanks


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> * Heads Up!*
> 
> The *2018 MNSSHP Itinerary thread* is up and running!!!! I am so sleepy been working on it all night and this morning! Please feel free to post!
> 
> Click here to check it out: “Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread



WOW!!  What an amazing amount of work you did.

Thank you so much for this thread..  I know last year for us it really helped made our first MSNNHP fantastic and special!!


----------



## crostorfer

I really, really, really, really, really, really, REALLY wish they would do the Villains Sinister Soiree again. Best dessert party ever, so far above and beyond the Hallowishes Dessert Party. Yes, it was stupid expensive, and yes, they only did it the one year, but it was so worth the money. I would pay what I paid plus half more to do it again.


----------



## Kristina G.

Princess_Lisa said:


> Quick question...a mix of the Too Many FPs and SDFP threads.
> 
> 
> I am a passholder (expires before MNSSHP, but I intend to renew as soon as my 60 days rolls around).
> I purchased a MNSSHP Ticket.
> I am staying onsite 7 nights and have 5 park days currently planned out not including my MNSSHP day.
> Since, I don't think I got an answer if I would be allowed to enter with (not wearing) my costume before 4 PM and change at 4 or not, I have my TouringPlan setup to arrive at 4 PM. I moved my AK day so I could make FastPasses from 4-6 PM. Now, based on threads last year it appears there is some question if a MNSSHP ticket allows making FPs. Since I have an AP and will be under the 7 day limit, I should have no problem making FPs. My concern is if the FastPasses get made on my AP and a enter at 4 PM using my party ticket, will my MDE account get locked when I use the FastPasses since I entered on the party ticket?
> 
> I am thinking my best bet would be to scan in earlier, leave, and come back at 3:30 PM or so.
> 
> View attachment 310675


We did fastpasses this way last year and it was fine, we also have aps. But since the park closes at 6 this year your first fastpass will have to be 3:30-4:30 in order to get 3 in before 6.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

crostorfer said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really, REALLY wish they would do the Villains Sinister Soiree again. Best dessert party ever, so far above and beyond the Hallowishes Dessert Party. Yes, it was stupid expensive, and yes, they only did it the one year, but it was so worth the money. I would pay what I paid plus half more to do it again.



I may be mixing up my upcharge events, but was this the one where you had desserts with the villains in CRT and also had reserved parade and fireworks viewing?  We did that one, but gosh it’s been a few years!  We enjoyed it as well.


----------



## anneboleyn

crostorfer said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really, REALLY wish they would do the Villains Sinister Soiree again. Best dessert party ever, so far above and beyond the Hallowishes Dessert Party. Yes, it was stupid expensive, and yes, they only did it the one year, but it was so worth the money. I would pay what I paid plus half more to do it again.



I agree so so much! I actually have money set aside in case that comes back, as well as Club Villain!


----------



## crostorfer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I may be mixing up my upcharge events, but was this the one where you had desserts with the villains in CRT and also had reserved parade and fireworks viewing?  We did that one, but gosh it’s been a few years!  We enjoyed it as well.



YES! It was an extra $100 a person, but it was the best upcharge event Disney has ever done.


----------



## crostorfer

anneboleyn said:


> I agree so so much! I actually have money set aside in case that comes back, as well as Club Villain!



I always hope that people who work at Disney and can do something about it read these boards and will throw me a bone. I would buy tickets for that event again the millisecond they became available!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

crostorfer said:


> I always hope that people who work at Disney and can do something about it read these boards and will throw me a bone. I would buy tickets for that event again the millisecond they became available!!!



I am actually shocked Disney hasn’t brought it back, especially considering their love of emptying our pockets through any means necessary!


----------



## crostorfer

anneboleyn said:


> I am actually shocked Disney hasn’t brought it back, especially considering their love of emptying our pockets through any means necessary!



I know, right? This is the one time that I feel like I'm screaming, "Please! Just take my money!!!!", and they aren't biting, lol.


----------



## Rita007

1. Do we know if we will be able to buy tickets online at any point? 
2. If I purchase tickets, can I assign them to people who are linked to me in MDE? 

I'm delighted to attend another MNSSHP (it's been 10 years for us!) but laughing that it will take place August 17. #takemymoney


----------



## crostorfer

Rita007 said:


> 1. Do we know if we will be able to buy tickets online at any point?
> 2. If I purchase tickets, can I assign them to people who are linked to me in MDE?
> 
> I'm delighted to attend another MNSSHP (it's been 10 years for us!) but laughing that it will take place August 17. #takemymoney




Yes
And Yes


----------



## TheBunny

Tickets are showing just fine in MDE for me now as well.

Just a thought - should the parties also be showing up on the 'My Itinerary' pages? Or do you have to add it manually somehow?


----------



## Lola10

I’m so excited to be going to a MNSSHP and looking at tickets for mid September. This will be the first one I’ve been to so I’m really excited


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> WOW!!  What an amazing amount of work you did.
> 
> Thank you so much for this thread..  I know last year for us it really helped made our first MSNNHP fantastic and special!!



Thanks for the shout out and kudos!  @Cluelyss , @OhioStateBuckeye and so many other experienced DISers made the magic happen!  Hope to see YOU there again too!


----------



## FoxC63

MamaJessie said:


> I did not realize there were so many MNSSHP threads, out to check them out now - thanks



This thread is *THE main thread* hands down, it encompasses ALL things related to Halloween throughout WDW.  My thread is specifically for those wanting to create itineraries that they post following the [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989836"]Guidelines[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Amber White said:


> Looking for some advice on which date to attend..Sunday Oct 28th or Tues the 30th? We went on halloween last year and it was fun but really crowded. I know the end of oct is always busier but was wondering of the two mentioned dates, which would be better? TIA



In my experience they will be about the same crowd wise.  I would go for the 29th, if poor weather is an issue you will still have the 30th.


----------



## Amber White

FoxC63 said:


> In my experience they will be about the same crowd wise.  I would go for the 29th, if poor weather is an issue you will still have the 30th.


I thought the party happened regardless of weather?


----------



## crostorfer

Amber White said:


> I thought the party happened regardless of weather?



It does but its not super enjoyable in torrential rain, and they will cancel the parades. The weather is always a gamble, particularly for the early dates in August and September when there always seems to be a pesky hurricane or two off of one of the coasts that brings in nasty weather bands.

Oh, and they do NOT refund for weather.


----------



## Amber White

crostorfer said:


> It does but its not super enjoyable in torrential rain, and they will cancel the parades.


Is your ticket refuunded in the case they cancel the parade and shows? Just curious


----------



## crostorfer

Amber White said:


> Is your ticket refuunded in the case they cancel the parade and shows? Just curious


Nope.


----------



## Lsdolphin

crostorfer said:


> Nope.




Actually we went a few years and there was torrential rains. They were handing out cards which were vouchers for a one day pass to the MK.   You could also go to guest services where there was a huge line to request a refund instead of the voucher


----------



## crostorfer

Lsdolphin said:


> Actually we went a few years and there was torrential rains. They were handing out cards which were vouchers for a one day pass to the MK.   You could also go to guest services where there was a huge line to request a refund instead of the voucher



You got lucky. It states on the tickets there are no refunds for weather. If enough people complain about something, they tend to give in though. A one day pass to the MK is more valuable than a party ticket, but personally, I'd have rather had a ticket to another party. I noticed you didn't say they were giving those.......not equal compensation.


----------



## Lsdolphin

crostorfer said:


> You got lucky. It states on the tickets there are no refunds for weather. If enough people complain about something, they tend to give in though. A one day pass to the MK is more valuable than a party ticket, but personally, I'd have rather had a ticket to another party. I noticed you didn't say they were giving those.......not equal compensation.




Yes actually they were definitely offering those as well but we weren't going to be there long enough for another party


----------



## crostorfer

Lsdolphin said:


> Yes actually they were definitely offering those as well but we weren't going to be there long enough for another party



Cool. Just goes to show you that if enough people complain, they'll cave to just about anything, even their written policies. This gives me hope they will redact the resort parking fee.


----------



## LucyBC80

I’m going to the 9/30 party! Anyone else going on that day?

I already have my clothes picked, I’m disneybouding as Jack Skellington and here’s the outfit I put together:

 
 

 

I bought the jumper last week and both the choker and the hat were bought just today and they are making their way all the way from China, but I have time and I’m not worried!

For shoes I’m going for comfort and using my black and white Vans.


----------



## LucyBC80

crostorfer said:


> I really, really, really, really, really, really, REALLY wish they would do the Villains Sinister Soiree again. Best dessert party ever, so far above and beyond the Hallowishes Dessert Party. Yes, it was stupid expensive, and yes, they only did it the one year, but it was so worth the money. I would pay what I paid plus half more to do it again.


Best paid event I attended since I started  going to WDW! We went on Halloween Night and loved everything!! The characters, special parade viewing spot and the main course and sweets were fantastic! I do wish they brought that back!


----------



## B. Shoe

My DD10 and I now have tickets for the October 25 party. It's exciting to have this as part of our plans and I'll be sure to be following this thread to learn more about the party as October approaches.

I was also introduced to the world of "Disneyboarding" from a friend! After doing a little bit of searching around, that's the approach I'll take to dressing up for the evening, while DD will likely take a more traditional costume approach.


----------



## Rita007

crostorfer said:


> Yes
> And Yes


Thank you!


----------



## sablebomb

B. Shoe said:


> I was also introduced to the world of "Disneyboarding" from a friend! After doing a little bit of searching around, that's the approach I'll take to dressing up for the evening, while DD will likely take a more traditional costume approach.



Do share!???
"Disneyboarding"?


----------



## Lewdannie

sablebomb said:


> Do share!???
> "Disneyboarding"?



It's just like waterboarding, but with Dole Whip


----------



## crostorfer

sablebomb said:


> Do share!???
> "Disneyboarding"?


 I think they meant "Disneybounding". See a few posts above, the gal with the Jack Skellington costume. Its kind of like, going as a Disney character in real life. Its hard to describe. A costume that isn't a costume.


----------



## WendyMS

Help! Oct 30 or Oct 31?
Last year we did the 11/1 party (Arrived 11/1). This year flying in 10/30. I was planning on taking the last flight if the day (after work)& doing the 11/1 party, but there is none. Now the options are 10/31 OR extra day off work & earlier flight for the 10/30 party.  Thoughts? Is there ANY crowd advantage to 10/30...or both pretty crowded so doesn’t matter?


----------



## B. Shoe

Oh goodness, how embarrassing.  Yes, Disneybounding was what I meant. Essentially dressing in a style (colors, key elements)  of a Disney character, without actually wearing a character outfit. There’s plenty of examples on Pinterest. Thank you for the catch on my error, everyone.


----------



## AshleyP13

Some ADR's are up for dinner before the Halloween party! Just booked BOG for 9/16.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

AshleyP13 said:


> Some ADR's are up for dinner before the Halloween party! Just booked BOG for 9/16.



Thanks for the heads up! I’ve been waiting to book CRT on a MNSSHP night but those aren’t up yet. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## AshleyP13

Momma_Lanier said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I’ve been waiting to book CRT on a MNSSHP night but those aren’t up yet. Hopefully soon!!


I used a Touring Plans alert so I got notified right when they went up. You may want to try that.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

AshleyP13 said:


> I used a Touring Plans alert so I got notified right when they went up. You may want to try that.



Good idea! Thank you!


----------



## FBandA

Thanks for posting going with my niece who turns 30. Her one request was can we do BOG. Thanks to AshleyP13 she is going! And the Disboards!


----------



## AshleyP13

FBandA said:


> Thanks for posting going with my niece who turns 30. Her one request was can we do BOG. Thanks to AshleyP13 she is going! And the Disboards!


I'm so glad you were able to grab a reservation! She's going to LOVE it!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

AshleyP13 said:


> Some ADR's are up for dinner before the Halloween party! Just booked BOG for 9/16.


Yep. Just grabbed a 5:55 res for 9/11. Perfect time to finish just as the party starts!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Making two trips in the Halloween season this year! 8/28 and 10/25... I can't wait!

It'll be my sister's first time attending a Halloween party cause she's still in school!

I'm curious about why 8/28 is cheaper than the other August dates but I'm not complaining lol


----------



## dachsie

Are they restricting these ADRs for people going to the party or can anyone book them?


----------



## monique5

WendyMS said:


> Help! Oct 30 or Oct 31?
> Last year we did the 11/1 party (Arrived 11/1). This year flying in 10/30. I was planning on taking the last flight if the day (after work)& doing the 11/1 party, but there is none. Now the options are 10/31 OR extra day off work & earlier flight for the 10/30 party.  Thoughts? Is there ANY crowd advantage to 10/30...or both pretty crowded so doesn’t matter?



Both should sell out. Just have a plan and/or list of things you must do.


----------



## monique5

*Weather & Cancelling MNSSHP
*
Last year and in 2016 a few MNSSHP were cancelled due to weather (hurricanes, etc.). see previous threads for details and how Disney compensated guests. Yes, tickets state no refunds. However, several have posted through the years about torrential downpours, and ticket compensations (refunds, attend another party, 1D ticket, etc). Just don't count on refunds. Yes, MNSSHP continues if raining and there possibly wouldn't be parades and fireworks. See Post #1.


----------



## qwerty2k

My tickets got dispatched today. The wait begins


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

We just booked for 25th October! I love that when they tell you the reference number the phonetic alphabet is Disney themed i.e. T for Tigger, C for Cinderella, P for Princess. Now just to decide whether to wear last year's Anna costume or get a new one made up...


----------



## AshleyP13

dachsie said:


> Are they restricting these ADRs for people going to the party or can anyone book them?


I don't have party tickets yet, but I booked my ADR at 5 pm so it's before the party starts.


----------



## Kristina G.

AshleyP13 said:


> Some ADR's are up for dinner before the Halloween party! Just booked BOG for 9/16.


Thanks for the update! Just booked ours for Sept. 9th!


----------



## Lisa Mandell

Kristina G. said:


> Thanks for the update! Just booked ours for Sept. 9th!



I am also trying to book CRT for September 9th and it is still not showing anything available or even searching anytime after 2:30. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## areno79

AshleyP13 said:


> Some ADR's are up for dinner before the Halloween party! Just booked BOG for 9/16.


It appears to be open only for BOG for any time after 2:45. Weird.


----------



## Kristina G.

Lisa Mandell said:


> I am also trying to book CRT for September 9th and it is still not showing anything available or even searching anytime after 2:30. Am I doing something wrong?


We wanted BOG, so I didn't look to see if CRT was up yet


----------



## GillianP1301

AshleyP13 said:


> Some ADR's are up for dinner before the Halloween party! Just booked BOG for 9/16.



Are they listed separately as party night ADRs or just the regular ADR under BOG?


----------



## AshleyP13

Lisa Mandell said:


> I am also trying to book CRT for September 9th and it is still not showing anything available or even searching anytime after 2:30. Am I doing something wrong?


I still see some BOG reservations for that day, but none for CRT. Maybe it's filled up?


----------



## AshleyP13

GillianP1301 said:


> Are they listed separately as party night ADRs or just the regular ADR under BOG?


It's just under the regular BOG ADRs.


----------



## Rich M

With BOG being Two Credits on the DDP I am assuming it will be easier to get going forward?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Rich M said:


> With BOG being Two Credits on the DDP I am assuming it will be easier to get going forward?



It may or may not be. The change eliminates the people who were making reservations just to get the Grey stuff, see the castle and meet the Beast. But there are many signature restaurants that are difficult to get reservations for.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Might be a silly question but asking anyway as this is our first time attending MNSSHP.  During MVMCP there are locations to pick up complimentary snacks:  cookies, hot chocolate, etc.

Is there anything like this available at the party or does the Trick or Treating candy basically replace the other offerings?

We'll be going to Typhoon Lagoon for the day and trying to determine if we should eat a full meal prior to the party or if there will be other snack foods available during the party to pick at, aside from candy.  I understand there is food to purchase, just wondering what is included with the party?


----------



## HopperFan

scrappinginontario said:


> Might be a silly question but asking anyway as this is our first time attending MNSSHP.  During MVMCP there are locations to pick up complimentary snacks:  cookies, hot chocolate, etc.
> 
> Is there anything like this available at the party or does the Trick or Treating candy basically replace the other offerings?
> 
> We'll be going to Typhoon Lagoon for the day and trying to determine if we should eat a full meal prior to the party or if there will be other snack foods available during the party to pick at, aside from candy.  I understand there is food to purchase, just wondering what is included with the party?



Candy is it.   There will be specialty snacks/cupcake/ice cream but you have to buy them.

We have done every combo of eating there is ... we finally are down to a filling meal late afternoon before going to the party.  Then if we get hungry we pick up a snack/dessert item so we don't waste party time.   We do not eat our candy during party.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

scrappinginontario said:


> Might be a silly question but asking anyway as this is our first time attending MNSSHP.  During MVMCP there are locations to pick up complimentary snacks:  cookies, hot chocolate, etc.
> 
> Is there anything like this available at the party or does the Trick or Treating candy basically replace the other offerings?
> 
> We'll be going to Typhoon Lagoon for the day and trying to determine if we should eat a full meal prior to the party or if there will be other snack foods available during the party to pick at, aside from candy.  I understand there is food to purchase, just wondering what is included with the party?



Only Trick or Treating is complimentary.


----------



## Kristina G.

scrappinginontario said:


> Might be a silly question but asking anyway as this is our first time attending MNSSHP.  During MVMCP there are locations to pick up complimentary snacks:  cookies, hot chocolate, etc.
> 
> Is there anything like this available at the party or does the Trick or Treating candy basically replace the other offerings?
> 
> We'll be going to Typhoon Lagoon for the day and trying to determine if we should eat a full meal prior to the party or if there will be other snack foods available during the party to pick at, aside from candy.  I understand there is food to purchase, just wondering what is included with the party?


The only free food items are the candy, other snacks you will have to purchase but there are snacks available throughout the park to purchase.


----------



## KT0191

How have lines been in the past for the Jack Sparrow meet and greet? My son is a big fan of him. Only planning on meeting him and Jack & Sally.


----------



## Rich M

Kristina G. said:


> The only free food items are the candy, other snacks you will have to purchase but there are snacks available throughout the park to purchase.



Last time I went they also offered healthy snacks besides candy.  We got carrots, apple chips, and craisins.  It was nice to munch on those as we went.


----------



## scrappinginontario

HopperFan said:


> Candy is it.   There will be specialty snacks/cupcake/ice cream but you have to buy them.
> 
> We have done every combo of eating there is ... we finally are down to a filling meal late afternoon before going to the party.  Then if we get hungry we pick up a snack/dessert item so we don't waste party time.   We do not eat our candy during party.


  Thanks!  That's kinda the plan I was thinking of if snacks were not offered so we'll go with that.  Normally we have the DDP when we travel but this is a quick 4 day, low budget trip so not buying the DDP.  We will be sure to eat our main meal prior to entering the park at 4:00 and then snack as we feel like it.

Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## davale4

lvcourtneyy said:


> I'm curious about why 8/28 is cheaper than the other August dates but I'm not complaining lol


I believe it’s because it’s a week day.  If you see 08/24 is a Friday and it’s more expensive.  We are also going on 08/28.  Can’t wait!! My DD is already planning on her costume.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

davale4 said:


> I believe it’s because it’s a week day.  If you see 08/24 is a Friday and it’s more expensive.  We are also going on 08/28.  Can’t wait!! My DD is already planning on her costume.



Thanks lol. I lost my mind and thought the 28th was a Friday lol.


----------



## Bex258

AshleyP13 said:


> I don't have party tickets yet, but I booked my ADR at 5 pm so it's before the party starts.



You can pick up your wristband from 4pm and some events start before the official party time starts, Jack and Sally and last year the Moana meet both began early. I started queuing for Moana around 5pm and 4pm for Jack and Sally.



KT0191 said:


> How have lines been in the past for the Jack Sparrow meet and greet? My son is a big fan of him. Only planning on meeting him and Jack & Sally.



I started queueing from just after 4pm ready for when they came out and I was done by about 5:45pm. I think some people managed to get a reasonable queue time late into the party but I don't remember. If you do that first then you know you've got that meet done and you can enjoy the rest of your party.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Bex258 said:


> You can pick up your wristband from 4pm and some events start before the official party time starts, Jack and Sally and last year the Moana meet both began early. I started queuing for Moana around 5pm and 4pm for Jack and Sally.



How long did you wait for Moana? My girls love her, so she is our top priority!


----------



## RysMomma

I was just going to ask if everyone who ordered last week and asked for the tickets to be sent to you received them yet.  However, as I was typing it, I got an email from UPS saying that something from WDW was shipped out and I'll receive it in two days.  Guess that's them!


----------



## Bex258

Momma_Lanier said:


> How long did you wait for Moana? My girls love her, so she is our top priority!



I believe I was in the queue for about an hour. So providing she is there this year I would aim to get there around 5pm. She wasn't there at 4pm when I first looked, the space was still being used for buggy parking. If you were first in queue though you would have been done quicker. I didn't see what time she arrived.


----------



## Amy11401

lvcourtneyy said:


> It may or may not be. The change eliminates the people who were making reservations just to get the Grey stuff, see the castle and meet the Beast. But there are many signature restaurants that are difficult to get reservations for.


In my opinion it also eliminates some people on the regular dining plan to who are not willing to spend 2 credits on the meal.


----------



## LucyBC80

dachsie said:


> Are they restricting these ADRs for people going to the party or can anyone book them?


Anyone can book them but you’ll need a party ticket to enter the restaurante if your reservation starts after 5:30pm.


----------



## HopperFan

dachsie said:


> Are they restricting these ADRs for people going to the party or can anyone book them?





LucyBC80 said:


> Anyone can book them but you’ll need a party ticket to enter the restaurante if your reservation starts after 5:30pm.



It will depend on the restaurant. BOG is open until 6:10 for non-party reservations.  

I think the timing will also depend of if the restaurant is even staying open during the party.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

RysMomma said:


> I was just going to ask if everyone who ordered last week and asked for the tickets to be sent to you received them yet.  However, as I was typing it, I got an email from UPS saying that something from WDW was shipped out and I'll receive it in two days.  Guess that's them!


Ours came 2nd day air UPS.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Looking at our plans, we have CRT lunch at 11:45 and we really don't need 2 big meals on a party night plus my 4 year old told me she didn't like BOG so if anyone is going on Sept. 11th I'm going to release our 5:55 reservation at 11:00 pm est tonight so be ready to grab it.


----------



## KT0191

Bex258 said:


> I started queueing from just after 4pm ready for when they came out and I was done by about 5:45pm. I think some people managed to get a reasonable queue time late into the party but I don't remember. If you do that first then you know you've got that meet done and you can enjoy the rest of your party.



Great. Thank you!


----------



## grumpy28

Last year was our first MNSSHP and we loved it so much we did 2 nights! We have gone to MVMCP multiple times (and will go again this year), but we will go to the Sept 3 MNSSHP too. Such a fun atmosphere! Ended up with so much candy last year, we gave it away to our trick or treaters at home. Saving that $20 that I didn't have to spend on candy helps me justify the cost! LOL


----------



## dachsie

grumpy28 said:


> Last year was our first MNSSHP and we loved it so much we did 2 nights! We have gone to MVMCP multiple times (and will go again this year), but we will go to the Sept 3 MNSSHP too. Such a fun atmosphere! Ended up with so much candy last year, we gave it away to our trick or treaters at home. Saving that $20 that I didn't have to spend on candy helps me justify the cost! LOL


I like that idea!  Especially the candy I don't like


----------



## mousefan73

Can anyone comment if there is a big difference in crowd levels between a midweek party and a weekend  party? I am looking for some August dates and I cannot decide if we should do the 28th or the 31st. I would think that a Tuesday would have less crowds and Friday due to locals not taking their kids there on a school night


----------



## scrappinginontario

mousefan73 said:


> Can anyone comment if there is a big difference in crowd levels between a midweek party and a weekend  party? I am looking for some August dates and I cannot decide if we should do the 28th or the 31st. I would think that a Tuesday would have less crowds and Friday due to locals not taking their kids there on a school night


  People are saying that the weekday parties are less busy than the weekend ones as they weekend parties tend to draw more locals.  We're looking at going on Aug 28th too.  Just need to get my vacation approved so that I can buy tickets!


----------



## davale4

mousefan73 said:


> Can anyone comment if there is a big difference in crowd levels between a midweek party and a weekend  party? I am looking for some August dates and I cannot decide if we should do the 28th or the 31st. I would think that a Tuesday would have less crowds and Friday due to locals not taking their kids there on a school night


We went on a weekday last year and it was not crowded at all.  I’ve heard to avoid Friday’s because of crowds but I can’t say though.


----------



## anneboleyn

mousefan73 said:


> Can anyone comment if there is a big difference in crowd levels between a midweek party and a weekend  party? I am looking for some August dates and I cannot decide if we should do the 28th or the 31st. I would think that a Tuesday would have less crowds and Friday due to locals not taking their kids there on a school night



I have been to both weekend and weekday parties and I couldn't tell any difference at all.


----------



## Pibbman

Just ordered our tickets!  Ended up saving about 9% off of my order too!  We're excited


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Has anyone booked the Return to Sleepy Hollow event yet? I called and booked this morning and it still hasn't shown up in MDE and I haven't gotten a confirmation email.  The CM on the phone mentioned that it might not show up in my account, but I figured I'd at least get an email.


----------



## SquashBanana

mousefan73 said:


> Can anyone comment if there is a big difference in crowd levels between a midweek party and a weekend  party? I am looking for some August dates and I cannot decide if we should do the 28th or the 31st. I would think that a Tuesday would have less crowds and Friday due to locals not taking their kids there on a school night


I'll add my two cents by saying while I can't speak from experience, I'm in the same boat and have decided to go on a Friday party instead of a Tuesday party in September because we'll have the weekend to rest up instead have going back to school in the middle of the week exhausted. Something to consider... from what I've read the major events like popular characters, parades, and fireworks, have minimal differences in crowd sizes and wait times regardless of whether it is a weekend or weeknight. The exception to this rule would be sellouts which could see considerably higher crowds and wait times. Also, I have to imagine that all rides would be running at full capacity on a Friday night, but I'm not so sure about a weeknight which could make wait times longer even if there are less people. That last part is pure speculation, but I would decide based on what would be best for your overall trip experience and not which night would be less crowded because there's no way to really know for sure.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pibbman said:


> Just ordered our tickets!  Ended up saving about 9% off of my order too!  We're excited


  May I ask how you saved 9%?


----------



## coolingjupiter

Forgive me if this has been answered already, but how late are the characters out until?  We are going to the party on my friend’s birthday and her birthday wish is to go to Be Our Guest for dinner.  So, we have reservations at 4:00PM and 5:00PM and will adjust soon once we have a clear plan.  I personally don’t care too much about meeting specialty characters, but she does.  Her favorite movie is “Nightmare Before Christmas” and she’d love to meet Jack and Sally’s. However, every touring plan I’ve read says to get in line starting at 4 for them but we have our dinner reservations!  Would it be better to eat at 4:00 and then get in line, or eat at 5:00 and try to get in line for them at the end of the night?  If we go at the end of the night, how does the line cutoff work for characters?  Is it like rides where as long as you get in line before the park closes, you will get on even if the wait is 90 minutes or do the characters just leave and if you are on line, you’re just out of luck?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## grumpy28

Does anyone know if veterans qualify for the Sept party dates discount (since veterans are able to stay at SoG in Sept)?


----------



## wehrengrizz

grumpy28 said:


> Does anyone know if veterans qualify for the Sept party dates discount (since veterans are able to stay at SoG in Sept)?


I was looking into this too, but I couldn't find anything in the wording of those sales that say yes  I'm either DVCing or SoGing it in Sept too! I might have to call their ticket office and ask, but I feel like it's going to be no


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Is there a discount for purchasing party tickets with Disney Chase Visa?


----------



## grumpy28

wehrengrizz said:


> I was looking into this too, but I couldn't find anything in the wording of those sales that say yes  I'm either DVCing or SoGing it in Sept too! I might have to call their ticket office and ask, but I feel like it's going to be no



If you end up calling, please post the answer. It would save my family of 5 a lot of money!


----------



## wehrengrizz

grumpy28 said:


> If you end up calling, please post the answer. It would save my family of 5 a lot of money!


we have 5 kids so I 100% am always trying to be on the cheap


----------



## SgtTibbs

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Is there a discount for purchasing party tickets with Disney Chase Visa?


I booked mine on the phone, After asking I was told there was no discount for using the Disney Visa.


----------



## Pibbman

scrappinginontario said:


> May I ask how you saved 9%?



Right now the Kroger owned grocery chain in the midwest seems to be running a promotion if you purchase a gift card, you get points redeemable for fuel.  Usually each $1 gets you 2 points, but the deal right now is 4 points per $1, so effectively it is 4% back.  Every 100 points is 10 cents off gas.  My purchase of a Disney Gift Card got me 1400 points so $1.40 off per gallon in total.  The other remaining portion is from my credit card which gets me 3% cash back at grocery stores (gotta make sure you pay it off in full to truly get it so interest doesnt wipe it out).  Someone else could save even more if they got a cash back card that has grocery as a rotating category this month with 5% cash back.

Now the bigger your gas tank the more you realize in your savings when you using the points.  I've calculated based on current gas prices and my tank size that I've got 9% cash back.  It takes a bit of leg work but I saved over $30 doing this.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks @Pibbman.  No Kroger's here in Canada.


----------



## wehrengrizz

grumpy28 said:


> Does anyone know if veterans qualify for the Sept party dates discount (since veterans are able to stay at SoG in Sept)?


Holy cow, I'm shocked! I just called and the ticket office at SoG confirmed that Veterans CAN purchase WDW tickets and MNNSHP party tickets at the military rate...IF staying at SoG at that special promotional time!  I realize that sounds confusing. During January and September, Vets can stay at SoG (Category III rate) not using anything other than a DD214, do not have to be 100% disabled, etc. or otherwise eligible to stay.  

@grumpy28  lots of wordiness (which I'm sure is indicative of military anyway amIright?), but it was verified that anyone eligible to stay at Shades of Green in Sept. could get those tickets, both regular park passes and party tickets!!


----------



## grumpy28

wehrengrizz said:


> Holy cow, I'm shocked! I just called and the ticket office at SoG confirmed that Veterans CAN purchase WDW tickets and MNNSHP party tickets at the military rate...IF staying at SoG at that special promotional time!  I realize that sounds confusing. During January and September, Vets can stay at SoG (Category III rate) not using anything other than a DD214, do not have to be 100% disabled, etc. or otherwise eligible to stay.
> 
> @grumpy28  lots of wordiness (which I'm sure is indicative of military anyway amIright?), but it was verified that anyone eligible to stay at Shades of Green in Sept. could get those tickets, both regular park passes and party tickets!!



Wow, awesome news for you! Unfortunately, we are staying at CBR with a bounceback free dining offer (not SoG even though we are eligible), so I guess we wouldn't qualify. Booooo. But happy for you!


----------



## wehrengrizz

grumpy28 said:


> Wow, awesome news for you! Unfortunately, we are staying at CBR with a bounceback free dining offer (not SoG even though we are eligible), so I guess we wouldn't qualify. Booooo. But happy for you!


oh shoot! well yes, it's definitely exciting (I haven't booked yet) but I won't be able to get the tickets for the party until I'm there, so that's a little worrisome too, in case they sell out. (I am an AP but I just checked the ticket prices for military...um, yeah half price?! I totally missed that last year, because I assumed I couldn't use it) 
BUT, for you....free dining, esp. during Food & Wine...holy moly that's going to be a way better deal, especially with 5 of you    You could always call and double check with SoG too...or add a night? (ha.)


----------



## Bex258

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Has anyone booked the Return to Sleepy Hollow event yet? I called and booked this morning and it still hasn't shown up in MDE and I haven't gotten a confirmation email.  The CM on the phone mentioned that it might not show up in my account, but I figured I'd at least get an email.



It didn't show up for me last year, literally nothing for it. Did they give you a confirmation number? I kept that on my phone and they just had a name when they checked us in if I remember correctly.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Bex258 said:


> It didn't show up for me last year, literally nothing for it. Did they give you a confirmation number? I kept that on my phone and they just had a name when they checked us in if I remember correctly.



Good to know. Thanks!

I just chatted with a CM to double check the time I'd reserved. (I was not ready to be up this morning when I was on the phone! haha)  He also said that nothing shows up on the customer end, but suggested adding the information (including confirmation number) to My Itinerary using the notes feature.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks @Pibbman.  No Kroger's here in Canada.



Do you have Target? 5% off when you use their Red Card.


----------



## HollyMD

For anyone curious- I attempted to get a Disney giftcard at Home Depot and mine here in TN will not let you use a gc to purchase a gc


----------



## scrappinginontario

HollyMD said:


> For anyone curious- I attempted to get a Disney giftcard at Home Depot and mine here in TN will not let you use a gc to purchase a gc


  Not sure if it's the same everywhere but where I live we cannot use a gift card to purchase a gift card.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Princess_Lisa said:


> Do you have Target? 5% off when you use their Red Card.


 No.  Sadly Target only lasted a matter of months in Canada.   That's one store I really miss!

I am using grocery store points to purchase Disney GC's so basically getting them for free just by my normal shopping and banking.  That works!  So thankful that Disney GC's purchased in Canada can now be used in the US.  They automatically convert to US dollars when being used in the US.


----------



## Bex258

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Good to know. Thanks!
> 
> I just chatted with a CM to double check the time I'd reserved. (I was not ready to be up this morning when I was on the phone! haha)  He also said that nothing shows up on the customer end, but suggested adding the information (including confirmation number) to My Itinerary using the notes feature.



I did that too I just couldn't remember where I added it to tell you.


----------



## ArielSparrow

I see when it starts, but what time does the park close/party end? Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Closes at midnight


----------



## grumpy28

wehrengrizz said:


> oh shoot! well yes, it's definitely exciting (I haven't booked yet) but I won't be able to get the tickets for the party until I'm there, so that's a little worrisome too, in case they sell out. (I am an AP but I just checked the ticket prices for military...um, yeah half price?! I totally missed that last year, because I assumed I couldn't use it)
> BUT, for you....free dining, esp. during Food & Wine...holy moly that's going to be a way better deal, especially with 5 of you    You could always call and double check with SoG too...or *add a night*? (ha.)



I like the way you think!


----------



## sablebomb

B. Shoe said:


> Oh goodness, how embarrassing.  Yes, Disneybounding was what I meant. Essentially dressing in a style (colors, key elements)  of a Disney character, without actually wearing a character outfit. There’s plenty of examples on Pinterest. Thank you for the catch on my error, everyone.


haha- regardless of which you meant to type, I'd never heard of either so thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Rich M

Any word on when the Online Tickets go onsale


----------



## ArielSparrow

Every March there is a challenge for people to Disneybound every day of the month, so it's a great time to see some examples. Browse the #DisneyBoundChallenge tag on Instagram (you don't need an account or to download the app - you can view on the website)


----------



## bethbuchall

HollyMD said:


> For anyone curious- I attempted to get a Disney giftcard at Home Depot and mine here in TN will not let you use a gc to purchase a gc



I was in Target the other day. I was buying a $50 gift card (not Disney) and over $50 worth of other merchandise. The cash register wouldn't let me use a $5 Target gift card that I had towards the purchase because of the the Nintendo gift card that I was purchasing even though I had more than enough regular merchandise that would have been covered by the little $5 Target gift card.  It wasn't a huge deal because I'll be back to shop again, but it was a little annoying.


----------



## Haley R

Is anyone doing a cruise after the Halloween party? We were going to do the Wine/Dine half marathon, but my knees are shot and it already sold out. We have never done a cruise before, but thought it would be fun to try the Halloween party for the first time and then go on a cruise.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Is there a discount for purchasing party tickets with Disney Chase Visa?


Nope but you do get the Disney reward dollars.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Haley R said:


> Is anyone doing a cruise after the Halloween party?


I'm actually thinking of doing this, going to the party on the 11th perhaps, and cruising the weekend of the 14th!


----------



## Haley R

wehrengrizz said:


> I'm actually thinking of doing this, going to the party on the 11th perhaps, and cruising the weekend of the 14th!


I wanted to go and see the new Toy Story Land, but a cruise sounds so much more relaxing to me! We've never done one, but are looking at the party on the 25 and a cruise on the 29. The only big thing stopping us is how expensive a Disney Cruise is for just 4 nights. It costs close to how much we pay for a week at Disney.


----------



## amw

Rich M said:


> Any word on when the Online Tickets go onsale



I called today and they said they would be available online April 17. As an international, I don’t get hard tickets & its easier for me to purchase online and match digital tickets to the right people on my MDE (since not all are doing). No problem doing this last year.  By phone, the CM would have had to get the IT line involved. No thanks. I’ll wait for online.


----------



## Haley R

amw said:


> I called today and they said they would be available online April 17. As an international, I don’t get hard tickets & its easier for me to purchase online and match digital tickets to the right people on my MDE (since not all are doing). No problem doing this last year.  By phone, the CM would have had to get the IT line involved. No thanks. I’ll wait for online.


I don't blame you. That sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Aladora

amw said:


> I called today and they said they would be available online April 17. As an international, I don’t get hard tickets & its easier for me to purchase online and match digital tickets to the right people on my MDE (since not all are doing). No problem doing this last year.  By phone, the CM would have had to get the IT line involved. No thanks. I’ll wait for online.



I'm in Canada and it was a quick and easy call to buy our tickets. I got a confirmation code and when I entered it into MDE on the website, I could match the tickets with my family group. I also got a UPS shipping notification yesterday which may or may not be our MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## Rich M

wehrengrizz said:


> I'm actually thinking of doing this, going to the party on the 11th perhaps, and cruising the weekend of the 14th!



We are going to Disney Oct 9th and 10th and then going on a cruise Oct 11th through 14th.  Then we are coming back to Disney Oct 14th through Oct 17th.  We are going to hit one of the Halloween Parties during those days.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> We are going to Disney Oct 9th and 10th and then going on a cruise Oct 11th through 14th.  Then we are coming back to Disney Oct 14th through Oct 17th.  We are going to hit one of the Halloween Parties during those days.


What hotel are you staying at while at Disney?


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> What hotel are you staying at while at Disney?



We are staying at AKL Savannah View the first two days and the Poly the other days.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> We are staying at AKL Savannah View the first two days and the Poly the other days.


Wow that's awesome! We are struggling a bit with the cost of a cruise + party tickets so we aren't sure which resort to stay at yet.


----------



## Jenis

bethbuchall said:


> I was in Target the other day. I was buying a $50 gift card (not Disney) and over $50 worth of other merchandise. The cash register wouldn't let me use a $5 Target gift card that I had towards the purchase because of the the Nintendo gift card that I was purchasing even though I had more than enough regular merchandise that would have been covered by the little $5 Target gift card.  It wasn't a huge deal because I'll be back to shop again, but it was a little annoying.



Word is it is a glitch and Target CSRs have said they are working on it and it could take 4 weeks to fix. From what I've heard it's a nation wide glitch.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> Wow that's awesome! We are struggling a bit with the cost of a cruise + party tickets so we aren't sure which resort to stay at yet.



We rented DVC Points for the hotel stay.  The total was $1550 for that.  Then we bought 7 days tickets from a discount place for $940. We got our airfare from Southwest for $636.  We booked the three day Bahamas cruise on Carnival for $665.  So total trip for us not including food is $3791.  The best part is not everything was due at the same time.  The remaining on the DVC is due 45 prior and the cruise is due in August.  So we paid for the tickets and flights up front.  The cruise was just $100 down.  For us though its much easier to do when we split everything up over time.  We will buy our party tickets after they go on-sale online based on whats still left and what day fits into our schedule.  Most likely a Poly day will be best for the party. They do have cheaper options from DVC rental places too.  Old Key West is actually pretty affordable if they have it open we decided to stay at Poly as it is a dream of ours.  (all prices are based on two people) Hope you can do it.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> We rented DVC Points for the hotel stay.  The total was $1550 for that.  Then we bought 7 days tickets from a discount place for $940. We got our airfare from Southwest for $636.  We booked the three day Bahamas cruise on Carnival for $665.  So total trip for us not including food is $3791.  The best part is not everything was due at the same time.  The remaining on the DVC is due 45 prior and the cruise is due in August.  So we paid for the tickets and flights up front.  The cruise was just $100 down.  For us though its much easier to do when we split everything up over time.  We will buy our party tickets after they go on-sale online based on whats still left and what day fits into our schedule.  Most likely a Poly day will be best for the party. They do have cheaper options from DVC rental places too.  Old Key West is actually pretty affordable if they have it open we decided to stay at Poly as it is a dream of ours.  (all prices are based on two people) Hope you can do it.


Looks like the main difference is we are looking at a Disney cruise instead for 4 nights and that would cost us $2500 for a verandah room.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> Looks like the main difference is we are looking at a Disney cruise instead for 4 nights and that would cost us $2500 for a verandah room.



Yeah I couldn't do Disney at 3 times the cost for my first cruise. I got an ocean view room for 2 people for that price and with it being our first one we are ok with Carnival.  We have actually had friends that went on this exact cruise and loved it.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> Yeah I couldn't do Disney at 3 times the cost for my first cruise. I got an ocean view room for 2 people for that price and with it being our first one we are ok with Carnival.  We have actually had friends that went on this exact cruise and loved it.


This will be our first cruise as well. I'm having a hard time trying to pick Carnival over Disney even though I know it's so much cheaper. Can you tell me what else, besides cost, convinced you to go with them?


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> This will be our first cruise as well. I'm having a hard time trying to pick Carnival over Disney even though I know it's so much cheaper. Can you tell me what else, besides cost, convinced you to go with them?



I would say the food options they have and the fact that I could get the Oceanview room but the cost was the biggest factor for sure.  When I compared the two there was nothing that I could see that Disney was offering that Carnival didn't have except the free soda.  I prefer Ice Tea and thats included so it wasn't a big deal for me at all.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I would say the food options they have and the fact that I could get the Oceanview room but the cost was the biggest factor for sure.  When I compared the two there was nothing that I could see that Disney was offering that Carnival didn't have except the free soda.  I prefer Ice Tea and thats included so it wasn't a big deal for me at all.


Now you have me thinking I really need to consider a Carnival Cruise. Darn lol! I'll stop hijacking this thread now. Thanks for the info!


----------



## amw

Aladora said:


> I'm in Canada and it was a quick and easy call to buy our tickets. I got a confirmation code and when I entered it into MDE on the website, I could match the tickets with my family group. I also got a UPS shipping notification yesterday which may or may not be our MNSSHP tickets.



That’s good to know that it worked for you.  Unfortunately, CMs are hit and miss & since the tickets are non-refundable and non-transferable, I’d rather do it myself. I’m a control freak that way. 

So April 17th will be the online booking day for me.


----------



## Cluelyss

bcwife76 said:


> So we are attending the halloween party for the first time ever this year, woohoo!!
> Bought my tickets by phone this morning, however my eldest DD will turn 10 in August and because she is still 9, My Disney Experience will not allow me to link her ticket since she needs an adult ticket but is still 9. Guess I can't link her ticket until her birthday in August; while this is fine for FP selection, is this still ok for dining ressies??? Do I need my tickets linked before making dining ressies on party night?
> 
> Also, how long does it take for the confirmation email to come through? I have the confirmation number already (which is how I figured out I could not link her ticket yet) so that's fine but how long should an email take???


Interesting....my current 9 YO will also be 10 by our trip, and I was able to link the adult ticket to her in MDX no problem. If you get an alert that there’s an age mismatch you should still be able to proceed by just acknowledging the alert?


----------



## bcwife76

Cluelyss said:


> Interesting....my current 9 YO will also be 10 by our trip, and I was able to link the adult ticket to her in MDX no problem. If you get an alert that there’s an age mismatch you should still be able to proceed by just acknowledging the alert?



I ended up calling (got right through lol) and they fixed it for me.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Has anyone booked the Return to Sleepy Hollow event yet? I called and booked this morning and it still hasn't shown up in MDE and I haven't gotten a confirmation email.  The CM on the phone mentioned that it might not show up in my account, but I figured I'd at least get an email.



What date did you book? I tried to but was told 180 days out only so have to wait until my ADR window opens.


----------



## yoda22

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Has anyone booked the Return to Sleepy Hollow event yet? I called and booked this morning and it still hasn't shown up in MDE and I haven't gotten a confirmation email.  The CM on the phone mentioned that it might not show up in my account, but I figured I'd at least get an email.


Hi, curious to know if you booked Friday, September 28? We're staying offsite, so I can't book until April 1. Really hoping to book the dessert party package with an 8pm viewing, and am concerned it will be sold out by the time I can call to book. This may be a shot in the dark, but did the cast member happen to say anything about it being sold out or close to it?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well we got dates. Now we just need to sit here and speculate about characters and if anything will be added/taken away from the party.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

OldSchoolReasons said:


> What date did you book? I tried to but was told 180 days out only so have to wait until my ADR window opens.



9/28. I called when they went on sale and they said it was 180 days from the event, but on the Disney Parks blog post they updated the info over the weekend.  It falls in your 180+ window if you're staying onsite. 



yoda22 said:


> Hi, curious to know if you booked Friday, September 28? We're staying offsite, so I can't book until April 1. Really hoping to book the dessert party package with an 8pm viewing, and am concerned it will be sold out by the time I can call to book. This may be a shot in the dark, but did the cast member happen to say anything about it being sold out or close to it?



Yep I did! We'll be at the 10:00 viewing. The CM didn't mention it being close to sold out--it kind of seemed like it was the first time he'd gone through the process this year because he kept looking things up to make sure he was telling me the right location, etc.  He said it was good we were booking so early because last year they sold out a few months before the event.  Based on that, I'd be optimistic. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## GillianP1301

amw said:


> I called today and they said they would be available online April 17. As an international, I don’t get hard tickets & its easier for me to purchase online and match digital tickets to the right people on my MDE (since not all are doing). No problem doing this last year.  By phone, the CM would have had to get the IT line involved. No thanks. I’ll wait for online.



I'm in Canada and ordered by phone and was able to link the confirmation number to my MDE account myself and my tickets showed up right away, no IT involvement needed. They also sent me hard tickets at no charge, which is not something I was ever offered before (previous years I only ordered online though) and they showed up within a week. Of course waiting to do it online yourself is fine as well, I just wanted to share my experience with a relatively painless phone purchase.


----------



## GillianP1301

amw said:


> That’s good to know that it worked for you.  Unfortunately, CMs are hit and miss & since the tickets are non-refundable and non-transferable, I’d rather do it myself. I’m a control freak that way.
> 
> So April 17th will be the online booking day for me.



Assuming you had a CM giving you the right info on that date. I can't for the life of me figure out why there would be such a large gap of time between tickets being available by phone and tickets being available online, it really makes no sense and has me wondering if online will even be an option this year. The CM I purchased from said "no print at home" option for tickets is available for this year and I'm kicking myself now for not asking her if that meant to online tickets as well. I guess we'll know in a few weeks when April 17th rolls around!


----------



## yoda22

LoganBrown1990 said:


> 9/28. I called when they went on sale and they said it was 180 days from the event, but on the Disney Parks blog post they updated the info over the weekend.  It falls in your 180+ window if you're staying onsite.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I did! We'll be at the 10:00 viewing. The CM didn't mention it being close to sold out--it kind of seemed like it was the first time he'd gone through the process this year because he kept looking things up to make sure he was telling me the right location, etc.  He said it was good we were booking so early because last year they sold out a few months before the event.  Based on that, I'd be optimistic. Fingers crossed for you!


Great, thank you for the info!


----------



## Pibbman

Princess_Lisa said:


> Do you have Target? 5% off when you use their Red Card.



Yeah, I have it but I didn't use it because I was going to save more money going the Kroger route.


----------



## amw

GillianP1301 said:


> I'm in Canada and ordered by phone and was able to link the confirmation number to my MDE account myself and my tickets showed up right away, no IT involvement needed. They also sent me hard tickets at no charge, which is not something I was ever offered before (previous years I only ordered online though) and they showed up within a week. Of course waiting to do it online yourself is fine as well, I just wanted to share my experience with a relatively painless phone purchase.



I know. Each CM seems to have different info. So take with a grain of salt ... she told me this year was the earliest tickets were released for purchase and that’s why it’s via phone only for now. Maybe April 17 was the official roll-out date?! I have no idea.  

As for the IT issue. My DD just turned 18 and will be going on an overlapping trip to WDW with her best friend to celebrate grad. I’m only buying the party tickets for myself and my younger DD. (Her birthday treat). We have a separate resort reservation but both girls are in my “friends and family.”  Because I was not buying for all the people on my MDE, the CM didn’t know how the tickets would get assigned — she said she would have to get IT involved. That scared me. 

Can anyone tell me IF they give you one confirmation number for two tickets, which I then enter on MDE ... does it let me assign to the family members I pick?


----------



## Haley R

amw said:


> I know. Each CM seems to have different info. So take with a grain of salt ... she told me this year was the earliest tickets were released for purchase and that’s why it’s via phone only for now. Maybe April 17 was the official roll-out date?! I have no idea.
> 
> As for the IT issue. My DD just turned 18 and will be going on an overlapping trip to WDW with her best friend to celebrate grad. I’m only buying the party tickets for myself and my younger DD. (Her birthday treat). We have a separate resort reservation but both girls are in my “friends and family.”  Because I was not buying for all the people on my MDE, the CM didn’t know how the tickets would get assigned — she said she would have to get IT involved. That scared me.
> 
> Can anyone tell me IF they give you one confirmation number for two tickets, which I then enter on MDE ... does it let me assign to the family members I pick?


I know that when we bought after hours tickets they each had their own confirmation number, but we had to split our orders to use gift cards so I'm not sure if the Halloween party tickets work the same or not.


----------



## Aladora

amw said:


> Can anyone tell me IF they give you one confirmation number for two tickets, which I then enter on MDE ... does it let me assign to the family members I pick?



I got one confirmation number for our three tickets and I was able to assign each ticket to one of the three of us in MDE. When I look at our tickets in MDE, there are six tickets. One each for our 7 day park tickets and then one each for our MNSSHP tickets. All of them are assigned to one of us specifically.


----------



## MouseMolly

If we go to a different park during the day and book our 3 advance FPs for that park, can we still book FPs using the party ticket? I really want to do the M&G with Tink, since my DSis and I are going as Hook and Peter Pan, but not for a 20+ minute wait during party time.


----------



## Pibbman

I ordered using the automated phone line and at the end of the purchase they gave me an order code.  Put this order code in the ticket linking and it brings up all of the halloween tickets.


----------



## DWillowBay

MouseMolly said:


> If we go to a different park during the day and book our 3 advance FPs for that park, can we still book FPs using the party ticket? I really want to do the M&G with Tink, since my DSis and I are going as Hook and Peter Pan, but not for a 20+ minute wait during party time.


There are no Fps for Hard Ticketed Events such as the Party.   What you CAN do is use your 3 FP in the first park and then book a 4th, 5th...in MK up until....I think it was 5:30 last year....


----------



## scrappinginontario

DWillowBay said:


> There are no Fps for Hard Ticketed Events such as the Party.   What you CAN do is use your 3 FP in the first park and then book a 4th, 5th...in MK up until....I think it was 5:30 last year....


  At the 180 day mark can the OP book 3 FPs at their original park plus 2 more in the MK with their MNSSHP ticket?


----------



## DWillowBay

Pibbman said:


> I ordered using the automated phone line and at the end of the purchase they gave me an order code.  Put this order code in the ticket linking and it brings up all of the halloween tickets.


Yep.   That's how I did it too and then you choose who...in your Friends and Family list...gets those tickets assigned to them.   Worked like a charm!


----------



## GillianP1301

amw said:


> I know. Each CM seems to have different info. So take with a grain of salt ... she told me this year was the earliest tickets were released for purchase and that’s why it’s via phone only for now. Maybe April 17 was the official roll-out date?! I have no idea.
> 
> As for the IT issue. My DD just turned 18 and will be going on an overlapping trip to WDW with her best friend to celebrate grad. I’m only buying the party tickets for myself and my younger DD. (Her birthday treat). We have a separate resort reservation but both girls are in my “friends and family.”  Because I was not buying for all the people on my MDE, the CM didn’t know how the tickets would get assigned — she said she would have to get IT involved. That scared me.
> 
> Can anyone tell me IF they give you one confirmation number for two tickets, which I then enter on MDE ... does it let me assign to the family members I pick?



I bought 2 tickets with 1 confirmation number and the first one defaulted to me as the owner of the MDE account and the 2nd one I was able to assign. I have 3 of us on my MDE with just 2 of us going this trip.


----------



## DWillowBay

scrappinginontario said:


> At the 180 day mark can the OP book 3 FPs at their original park plus 2 more in the MK with their MNSSHP ticket?


No.   If they enter the park at 4pm, then there will be some availability to use their 4th and 5th and so on FPs just like any other Park Hop up until the time that Disney deems it "Party Time".   Like I said, I think the cut off was 5:30 last year.  There are no FP associated with Ticketed Events (MNSSHP, MVMCP....etc)


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks @DWillowBay.  I'm pretty sure that's what the OP was asking about.  Appreciate your help.  This question comes up occasionally so now I'll know how to help others too.


----------



## MouseMolly

monique5 said:


> You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:30pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:30pm), before the party officially begins.


@DWillowBay @scrappinginontario ^ This is what I was referring to, specifically. I thought advance FPs from 4pm-6pm could be booked at the normal 60-day window on the party ticket, but wasn't sure if it was possible, since the rule is all advance FPs have to be in the same park. But checking MDE for 4th and 5th FPs isn't hard, so we'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## AntJulie

MouseMolly said:


> This is what I was referring to, specifically. I thought advance FPs from 4pm-6pm could be booked at the normal 60-day window on the party ticket, but wasn't sure if it was possible, since the rule is all advance FPs have to be in the same park. But checking MDE for 4th and 5th FPs isn't hard, so we'll do that. Thanks!



You can book advanced FP for MNSSHP but that would be it for the day. In other words, you can only book 3 advanced FP for one park that day (either morning park or MNSSHP). After those 3 FP are used then you can pick up 4th, 5th, etc.


----------



## Liz Z

Whoo Hoo!!  just purchased our MNSSHP for October 30th


----------



## pangyal

Haley R said:


> Is anyone doing a cruise after the Halloween party? We were going to do the Wine/Dine half marathon, but my knees are shot and it already sold out. We have never done a cruise before, but thought it would be fun to try the Halloween party for the first time and then go on a cruise.



Actually, this is what we are doing for the first time this year! I am taking just kiddo and me down for the party, for a short trip, and unbeknownst to him, we are getting on a Halloween cruise instead of coming home 

I do have some logistical details to work out, like how to transport all of the candy we accumulate PLUS costumes that will be easy to haul from home to WDW to cruise to home...but it will be worth it! He wants to go as Zed and Addison from the new Zombies movie...I’m trying to convince him he would make a great Addison. LOL


----------



## Haley R

pangyal said:


> Actually, this is what we are doing for the first time this year! I am taking just kiddo and me down for the party, for a short trip, and unbeknownst to him, we are getting on a Halloween cruise instead of coming home
> 
> I do have some logistical details to work out, like how to transport all of the candy we accumulate PLUS costumes that will be easy to haul from home to WDW to cruise to home...but it will be worth it! He wants to go as Zed and Addison from the new Zombies movie...I’m trying to convince him he would make a great Addison. LOL


Are you just doing one party and then the cruise? We are trying to figure out costs and it’s kind of pricey.


----------



## pangyal

Haley R said:


> Are you just doing one party and then the cruise? We are trying to figure out costs and it’s kind of pricey.


Yeah, the price is ridiculous. I’m trying not to let the numerical reality really sink in . We are staying five nights including the MNSSHP and then a four night cruise. I’m just splurging for it this year since with the kidlet going into fourth grade, I’m not sure how much longer I’ll be able to pull him out of school in the fall like this!


----------



## Haley R

pangyal said:


> Yeah, the price is ridiculous. I’m trying not to let the numerical reality really sink in . We are staying five nights including the MNSSHP and then a four night cruise. I’m just splurging for it this year since with the kidlet going into fourth grade, I’m not sure how much longer I’ll be able to pull him out of school in the fall like this!


We are thinking about doing 3 or 4 nights at Disney in all star movies to save money and then are doing the 4 night cruise. Are you doing the oct 29 one?


----------



## pangyal

Haley R said:


> We are thinking about doing 3 or 4 nights at Disney in all star movies to save money and then are doing the 4 night cruise. Are you doing the oct 29 one?


We are actually doing the party on October 4 and the cruise starting October 8 since it coincides with our Thanksgiving and we gain a day back of school missed, and the prices are cheaper than later in October for the cruise.

Sorry for the thread drift, everyone! I think Disney knows we like to plan maniacally, so they made sure to release these tickets super early as a gift to us (ha ha ha, I know )


----------



## Robn752

How long after purchasing party tickets did they show up on MDE? When I put in confirmation number all the tickets I bought don't show up.  There are four of us going three different nights. For the first night all four tickets are there. The 2nd and 3rd night only 3 tickets show up.


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> For anyone curious- I attempted to get a Disney giftcard at Home Depot and mine here in TN will not let you use a gc to purchase a gc





bethbuchall said:


> I was in Target the other day.



FYI - here's a link which discusses Disney Gift Cards, Target and Home Depot:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/disney-gift-card-deals.2941964/page-1555


----------



## Araminta18

So now you can book Tony's Town Square and Be Our Guest for party nights, but none of the other restaurants....weird that they seem to be opening up the restaurants one at a time.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Princess_Lisa said:


> Can you use a Disney Gift Card over the phone to pay for MNSSHP? If so, I'll have to hit Target this evening (5% off with my Red Card).


Yes...you can. Sam's club sells a $500 Disney gift card for around $480. I do it all the time.


----------



## Haley R

What does everyone think about a Greatest Showman costume theme for DH and I? I was thinking he could be ringmaster and I could be Zendaya's character or the bearded lady lol. Our other ideas are Pain & Panic from Hercules or Louise and Gene from Bob's Burgers.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

qwerty2k said:


> Coming from the U.K. and will be attending this event for the first time ever. Appreciate that what I’m asking can’t really be answered but...
> 
> We get to Florida on the 25th October, so not sure if we will want to go to the party on our first night after flying in. Is it generally thought that the cheaper the ticket the less busy it will be? Would a Sunday be quieter than the Friday?


Fridays are definitely busier as more locals attend on that night.


----------



## Staceycs

Araminta18 said:


> So now you can book Tony's Town Square and Be Our Guest for party nights, but none of the other restaurants....weird that they seem to be opening up the restaurants one at a time.



I’m still coming up with nothing - how are you able to book them?


----------



## Daisybell911

WOOOOOO!!!  Looks like they finally dropped the rest of the dinner reservations during regular hours before the party. 

I finally scored my 4pm on 9/9 at Skippers Canteen that I wanted. Whew!!


----------



## Araminta18

Daisybell911 said:


> WOOOOOO!!!  Looks like they finally dropped the rest of the dinner reservations during regular hours before the party.
> 
> I finally scored my 4pm on 9/9 at Skippers Canteen that I wanted. Whew!!



Finally!! I got my Skipper Canteen at 4:30 on 9/16


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Robn752 said:


> How long after purchasing party tickets did they show up on MDE? When I put in confirmation number all the tickets I bought don't show up.  There are four of us going three different nights. For the first night all four tickets are there. The 2nd and 3rd night only 3 tickets show up.



They should all show up right away. But MDE is notoriously buggy. I wouldn't panic yet but keep your eye on it.



Haley R said:


> What does everyone think about a Greatest Showman costume theme for DH and I? I was thinking he could be ringmaster and I could be Zendaya's character or the bearded lady lol. Our other ideas are Pain & Panic from Hercules or Louise and Gene from Bob's Burgers.



I like the greatest showman idea, that's a good one. My only worry about the trapeze girl is that she wears mostly bathing suit type costumes, right?

I guess you could just do shorts or a skirt.

*Edit: now I've got that soundtrack in my head.


----------



## Robn752

I Finally got Liberty Tree 5:00 for 9/9. Its DD favorite MK restaurant. All I have left is getting Plaza for 9/11 party.


----------



## glvsav37

considering the friday of Columbus day weekend (oct 5th I think). i'm assuming it will be crowded, but how 'crowded' is 'crowded' for these events?  Normally summer visitors so not a afraid of crowds, but want to make sure we can enjoy the unique things the party offers. It will be our 1st time.


----------



## Cluelyss

glvsav37 said:


> considering the friday of Columbus day weekend (oct 5th I think). i'm assuming it will be crowded, but how 'crowded' is 'crowded' for these events?  Normally summer visitors so not a afraid of crowds, but want to make sure we can enjoy the unique things the party offers. It will be our 1st time.


Even a sold out party will not be as crowded as a busy day in MK. However, regardless of night, the party exclusive events are going to be crowded (parades, fireworks, special
characters). Having a good plan is far more important than the night you attend.


----------



## Cluelyss

AntJulie said:


> You can book advanced FP for MNSSHP but that would be it for the day. In other words, you can only book 3 advanced FP for one park that day (either morning park or MNSSHP). After those 3 FP are used then you can pick up 4th, 5th, etc.


This. You are still limited initially to 3 FP per day, in one park, regardless of the number of ticket entitlements you hold. The only way around this is creating a separate profile to hold only your party ticket. There are several threads on this topic if you want to go that route but it’s always seemed to be more trouble than it’s worth IMO. YMMV


----------



## garris3404

Daisybell911 said:


> WOOOOOO!!!  Looks like they finally dropped the rest of the dinner reservations during regular hours before the party.
> 
> I finally scored my 4pm on 9/9 at Skippers Canteen that I wanted. Whew!!


Got my Skippers Canteen at 4:15


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They should all show up right away. But MDE is notoriously buggy. I wouldn't panic yet but keep your eye on it.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the greatest showman idea, that's a good one. My only worry about the trapeze girl is that she wears mostly bathing suit type costumes, right?
> 
> I guess you could just do shorts or a skirt.
> 
> *Edit: now I've got that soundtrack in my head.


I’m very modest so I would definitely have some kind of shorts or a skirt on if I decide to do the trapeze character. 

I listened to every song last night lol. It popped up on my YouTube so I was like oh god now I have to listen to them all.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Daisybell911 said:


> WOOOOOO!!!  Looks like they finally dropped the rest of the dinner reservations during regular hours before the party.
> 
> I finally scored my 4pm on 9/9 at Skippers Canteen that I wanted. Whew!!



They still show nothing for August 17th Dinner. Strange.


----------



## tracipierce

I've just booked skippers canteen for 5.55pm on the 17th Aug


----------



## Princess_Lisa

tracipierce said:


> I've just booked skippers canteen for 5.55pm on the 17th Aug



Now its showing Skipper's, LTT, and Tony's, but nothing else. I hope those aren't the only choices.

[EDIT] Now, its back to showing nothing. Gotta love MDE.
[EDIT] Skipper, LTT, and Tony's show on the App, but not the website. Pre Party (4-6 PM) Only.


----------



## Bex258

@Araminta18 @Robn752 @garris3404 @tracipierce

Just thought I'd check seeing as you've all got ADR's during the pre-party time that you don't want to attempt to meet Jack and Sally/Moana/Seven Dwarves as they start meeting before the official party time. Obviously you can try to do that later in the party or you may not be interested in those but I thought I'd check. 

Edit: just removed a random smiley that I didn't know I added.


----------



## Araminta18

@Bex258 aw, that’s so nice of you to check!  I don’t want to meet any of them (I mostly want to meet Tarzan and Jane) but thank you for checking!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

I was able to snag Skipper's for 8/24 today at 5 pm, but BOG isn't showing up yet.  Am I just out of luck or has BOG not been loaded yet?


----------



## VAtink

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was able to snag Skipper's for 8/24 today at 5 pm, but BOG isn't showing up yet.  Am I just out of luck or has BOG not been loaded yet?



We were able to get BOG for 9/18 when I looked a few days ago, so at least September dates had been loaded.  Keep checking though, two years ago we were able to get BOG reservations only about 2 months out for our party night!


----------



## HollyMD

Just curious- and not at all party related- but will Disney extend hours for Sept and Oct in all parks when it gets closer? Seems like I remember a couple years ago later hours all around


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HollyMD said:


> Just curious- and not at all party related- but will Disney extend hours for Sept and Oct in all parks when it gets closer? Seems like I remember a couple years ago later hours all around



Some days do usually extend by an hour or two maybe a month or 2 before. Hah, that was very vague and not helpful.


----------



## FoxC63

HollyMD said:


> Just curious- and not at all party related- but will Disney extend hours for Sept and Oct in all parks when it gets closer? Seems like I remember a couple years ago later hours all around





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Some days do usually extend by an hour or two maybe a month or 2 before. Hah, that was very vague and not helpful.



and they'll still change them two weeks before your departure day.  It has been reported by me and others that when we woke up EMH were added and some park closures were 1 hour earlier.


----------



## Aladora

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was able to snag Skipper's for 8/24 today at 5 pm, but BOG isn't showing up yet.  Am I just out of luck or has BOG not been loaded yet?



I got BOG for 8/28 a few days ago.


----------



## Haley R

Is Columbus Day a bad day for a Halloween party? We are thinking about doing one 10/8 and 10/9.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

We’re doing a late breakfast (10 am) at Cinderella’s royal table on our MNSSHP day and then plan on getting waffle sandwiches from Sleepy Hollow while in line for Jack and Sally!


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> We’re doing a late breakfast (10 am) at Cinderella’s royal table on our MNSSHP day and then plan on getting waffle sandwiches from Sleepy Hollow while in line for Jack and Sally!



This is the way to plan!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> This is the way to plan!



We take our character meet and greets very seriously


----------



## sheila14

My main planning is candy candy candy!!!!


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Bex258 said:


> @Araminta18 @Robn752 @garris3404 @tracipierce
> 
> Just thought I'd check seeing as you've all got ADR's during the pre-party time that you don't want to attempt to meet Jack and Sally/Moana/Seven Dwarves as they start meeting before the official party time. Obviously you can try to do that later in the party or you may not be interested in those but I thought I'd check.
> 
> Edit: just removed a random smiley that I didn't know I added.



I was thinking a late Lunch (2 PM) at one of the resorts, but that wouldn't get me to Midnight. Other than BOG Lunch, QS at MK leaves a lot to be desired IMHO, so I had considered getting a Dinner ADR during the party and just eating quickly. I don't see any during party times though. I definitely don't plan on eating 4-6 PM. I have that time fully planned out. Hopefully, the snacks are good.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Princess_Lisa said:


> I was thinking a late Lunch (2 PM) at one of the resorts, but that wouldn't get me to Midnight. Other than BOG Lunch, QS at MK leaves a lot to be desired IMHO, so I had considered getting a Dinner ADR during the party and just eating quickly. I don't see any during party times though. I definitely don't plan on eating 4-6 PM. I have that time fully planned out. Hopefully, the snacks are good.



Last year we did Liberty Tree tavern at 2:30 pm which carried us mostly through the party and then we tag teamed getting snacks while waiting for things.


----------



## AlisaMom

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I was able to snag Skipper's for 8/24 today at 5 pm, but BOG isn't showing up yet.  Am I just out of luck or has BOG not been loaded yet?


I've read in another thread that BOG would be totally closed 8/21 - 8/24 (or 8/25)

https://www.disboards.com/threads/bog-reservations.3666306/page-2#post-58856822


----------



## Bex258

Araminta18 said:


> @Bex258 aw, that’s so nice of you to check!  I don’t want to meet any of them (I mostly want to meet Tarzan and Jane) but thank you for checking!



No worries, didn't want everyone to starting planning and then realise they had plans that clashed. That's a nice simple plan (I kept adding things to my plan though so hopefully you don't do a me hahaha).



Princess_Lisa said:


> I was thinking a late Lunch (2 PM) at one of the resorts, but that wouldn't get me to Midnight. Other than BOG Lunch, QS at MK leaves a lot to be desired IMHO, so I had considered getting a Dinner ADR during the party and just eating quickly. I don't see any during party times though. I definitely don't plan on eating 4-6 PM. I have that time fully planned out. Hopefully, the snacks are good.



On my first party I had CP breakfast, I had a spinach and egg wrap and apple slices from Starbucks and then I got some fries from Cosmic Rays (mobile order) during the party. The only other thing I had was maybe a bit of a Cliff protein cookie.

The second party I had a croissant for breakfast and then I got a vegetarian burrito and chips at Peco's Bill - this filled me up for a long time. I then had a Strawberry Frap and a chocolate chip cookie from Starbucks before the second parade.

I normally do get hungry around meal times but I did find that due to the humidity and heat as long as I was hydrated I could go longer without food. If food is going to clash with plans then I'll happily snack for one evening or in my case two to fit in what I want to do. I ate meals regularly for the rest of my trip. 

Would be down to your personal choice though, I can't remember about dinner, I did have an ADR for BOG as I was originally going to be Belle but that plan didn't work out and I don't remember what time that was.


----------



## wehrengrizz

DWillowBay said:


> There are no Fps for Hard Ticketed Events such as the Party.   What you CAN do is use your 3 FP in the first park and then book a 4th, 5th...in MK up until....I think it was 5:30 last year....


I know most of this has been clarified, I just wanted to piggyback, last year non-party-ticketed guests could stay until 7pm, and the MVMCP was the first 6pm "kick-out". So, last year FP+ could be booked up through anything where the window ended prior to 7pm, if that makes sense. For planning, it's possible any FP+ you make in MK probably have to end before that kick-out time. It's probably insignificant but just thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## Cluelyss

wehrengrizz said:


> I know most of this has been clarified, I just wanted to piggyback, last year non-party-ticketed guests could stay until 7pm, and the MVMCP was the first 6pm "kick-out". So, last year FP+ could be booked up through anything where the window ended prior to 7pm, if that makes sense. For planning, it's possible any FP+ you make in MK probably have to end before that kick-out time. It's probably insignificant but just thought I'd put it out there.


Correct. But this year MNSSHP is 6:00 as well. The last FP
time for MVMCP was 5:30-6:00 last year. I think that’s what OP meant by 5:30.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. But this year MNSSHP is 6:00 as well. The last FP
> time for MVMCP was 5:30-6:00 last year. I think that’s what OP meant by 5:30.


Definitely. I pretty much misread that, since FP go for an hour time range (typically), and was not sure everyone knew MNSSHP and MVMCP had differing kickout times. Facepalm. Thank you !!


----------



## Aladora

amw said:


> That’s good to know that it worked for you.  Unfortunately, CMs are hit and miss & since the tickets are non-refundable and non-transferable, I’d rather do it myself. I’m a control freak that way.
> 
> So April 17th will be the online booking day for me.



Just the follow up, our hard tickets arrived by UPS yesterday!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I wonder whether anyone from outside the US knows the answer to this: I assume that the MNSSHP tickets will be the same as our magic bands etc, so we won’t get them in the mail but we can collect them at WDW when we arrive? If so, does anyone know where we collect them? Or is it sufficient that they are on my MDE account?

Thanks. I’m from the UK, if that matters.


----------



## Aladora

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I wonder whether anyone from outside the US knows the answer to this: I assume that the MNSSHP tickets will be the same as our magic bands etc, so we won’t get them in the mail but we can collect them at WDW when we arrive? If so, does anyone know where we collect them? Or is it sufficient that they are on my MDE account?
> 
> Thanks. I’m from the UK, if that matters.




I’m in Canada so we don’t get magic bands shipped but I did get our MNSSHP tickets yesterday. But, since I have those tickets already loaded into MDE, I don’t think I really needed the hard tickets.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Aladora said:


> I’m in Canada so we don’t get magic bands shipped but I did get our MNSSHP tickets yesterday. But, since I have those tickets already loaded into MDE, I don’t think I really needed the hard tickets.



That’s good to know - thank you. I will keep an eye out for the tickets in the next few weeks though, like you, I assume I don’t actually need them.


----------



## Bex258

Tigger in a kilt said:


> That’s good to know - thank you. I will keep an eye out for the tickets in the next few weeks though, like you, I assume I don’t actually need them.



Are you staying on site? I had everything on my magic band that I picked up on check-in to the hotel (I'm from the UK too). Just make sure before you go everything is linked to the account. I think once I linked the booking initially there was nothing more that needed to be done but it doesn't hurt to make sure its there. I know last year the dates when a bit funny on the uploads but it sorted itself out.

If you paid to have the MNSSHP shipped to you then they will come by post, I think it was $14 for postage last year.


----------



## dachsie

Cluelyss said:


> Correct. But this year MNSSHP is 6:00 as well. The last FP
> time for MVMCP was 5:30-6:00 last year. I think that’s what OP meant by 5:30.


I haven't bought my ticket for MNSSHP yet, but I did buy my MVMCP one and the CM told me that I could book fastpasses til 7 for that.


----------



## hereforthechurros

lvcourtneyy said:


> We’re doing a late breakfast (10 am) at Cinderella’s royal table on our MNSSHP day and then plan on getting waffle sandwiches from Sleepy Hollow while in line for Jack and Sally!


Oh how I dream about those waffle sandwiches. Does sleepy hollow stay open during the parties? Please say yes!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Princess_Lisa said:


> I was thinking a late Lunch (2 PM) at one of the resorts, but that wouldn't get me to Midnight. Other than BOG Lunch, QS at MK leaves a lot to be desired IMHO, so I had considered getting a Dinner ADR during the party and just eating quickly. I don't see any during party times though. I definitely don't plan on eating 4-6 PM. I have that time fully planned out. Hopefully, the snacks are good.


Late lunch here too. Boma in the morning then pool bar at our resort around 3:00 pm to carry us through. Heard Oasis was good, hopefully it’s true. Looking forward to spending the afternoon in the pool before the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> I haven't bought my ticket for MNSSHP yet, but I did buy my MVMCP one and the CM told me that I could book fastpasses til 7 for that.


I’m 99% sure 6:00 was the cut off at MVMCP last year. I know I only had 2 FPs booked before our party.


----------



## B. Shoe

Our hard tickets arrived today for the October 25 party! I've also been able to link mine in MDE and continue to learn more about this "Disneybounding" trend! (Not 'Disneyboarding', if you missed my embarrassing post in this thread previously.) Either way, I think I've got a stylish Sorcerer Mickey plan ready to go.

Thanks for all of the wonderful tips and insight for the parties, everyone!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

hereforthechurros said:


> Oh how I dream about those waffle sandwiches. Does sleepy hollow stay open during the parties? Please say yes!



Yes! They usually have a special snack for MNSSHP!


----------



## Haley R

Hi everyone! I posted a new thread in the theme parks forum with a poll. Dh and I are trying to pick a week for october to visit. If anyone is bored feel free to go vote on a week lol. I didn’t want to clog this thread.


----------



## HuricaneSugar

I'm excited for the party this year!  I'm hoping to convince DGF to take more character pictures since I'll have an AP this time.  I missed the 7 Dwarfs last year to catch the Midnight Hocus Pocus showing and was 2nd in line when Halloween Minnie and Mickey were cut-off for the night.  Luckily I got Jack and Sally, but I don't think I'll wait that long in line for them again this year.  Also hope to actually stop and get some of the special treats!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Bex258 said:


> Are you staying on site? I had everything on my magic band that I picked up on check-in to the hotel (I'm from the UK too). Just make sure before you go everything is linked to the account. I think once I linked the booking initially there was nothing more that needed to be done but it doesn't hurt to make sure its there. I know last year the dates when a bit funny on the uploads but it sorted itself out.
> 
> If you paid to have the MNSSHP shipped to you then they will come by post, I think it was $14 for postage last year.



Perfect; thank you! Yes, we are staying onsite, and the party tickets are linked to my account, so it sounds like we will be able to collect everything at check-in. I don’t remember being given an option to ship my tickets, but I wouldn’t have paid $14, so presumably it will all be together for us when we arrive at our hotel. Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haley R said:


> Hi everyone! I posted a new thread in the theme parks forum with a poll. Dh and I are trying to pick a week for october to visit. If anyone is bored feel free to go vote on a week lol. I didn’t want to clog this thread.



I wouldn't worry about clogging up this thread, that's what it's here for.

You might want to avoid Columbus day, the 8th. That weekend will probably be busy.


----------



## LucyBC80

hereforthechurros said:


> Oh how I dream about those waffle sandwiches. Does sleepy hollow stay open during the parties? Please say yes!


Last time I went to MNSSHP I believe Sleepy Hollow closed at 6pm, I was pretty disappointed. BUT I know for a fact last year SH was one of the places you could order tow of the $pecial desserts, a Jack Skellignton push cake pop if I'm not mistaken, and a special pumpkin waffle with whipped cream, so I'm hopping they'll stay open this year and selling the waffle sandwiches.


----------



## mamapenguin

LucyBC80 said:


> Last time I went to MNSSHP I believe Sleepy Hollow closed at 6pm, I was pretty disappointed. BUT I know for a fact last year SH was one of the places you could order tow of the $pecial desserts, a Jack Skellignton push cake pop if I'm not mistaken, and a special pumpkin waffle with whipped cream, so I'm hopping they'll stay open this year and selling the waffle sandwiches.


Sleepy Hollow was open during MNSSHP last year, we went to an August party and my daughter had to order one of the Jack Skelilngton deserts. We were there when the headless horsemen came out, it was super cool and we stayed there to watch the parade.


----------



## mamapenguin

hereforthechurros said:


> Oh how I dream about those waffle sandwiches. Does sleepy hollow stay open during the parties? Please say yes!


Yes. It was open last year.


----------



## scrappinginontario

We really like Sleepy Hallow.  Sounds like that's where we'll pick something up to keep us going.  Another favourite are the caramel peanut apples available at the bakery and Big Top tent.  They are quite filling and oh so delicious!


----------



## chuff88

We're about 6 months ahead of the game, but my mom and I have our costumes for the Halloween party mostly sorted! We're going as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum, and even though full costumes are allowed we're basically Disneybounding. We got red shorts with scalloped edges, yellow tees and we're going to find red baseball hats, and have some bow ties custom made. We're so excited!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

GillianP1301 said:


> Assuming you had a CM giving you the right info on that date. I can't for the life of me figure out why there would be such a large gap of time between tickets being available by phone and tickets being available online,


For what it's worth, my very reliable TA also told me April 17th the tickets would be available On-Line.


----------



## Haley R

If we go October 24-31 which two parties would be the best for us? We were thinking maybe the 25 and 26 but 26 is a Friday.


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> If we go October 24-31 which two parties would be the best for us? We were thinking maybe the 25 and 26 but 26 is a Friday.


I would do a Tuesday party before a Friday party


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> I would do a Tuesday party before a Friday party


Maybe we will think about doing the 21-28 instead so we can do the parties on the 23 and 25. Our problem is we can't get plane tickets yet. We fly with Frontier and they only haves flights through the beginning of August for our airport.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Maybe we will think about doing the 21-28 instead so we can do the parties on the 23 and 25. Our problem is we can't get plane tickets yet. We fly with Frontier and they only haves flights through the beginning of August for our airport.


I am DYING waiting for them to release fall dates!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

chuff88 said:


> We're about 6 months ahead of the game, but my mom and I have our costumes for the Halloween party mostly sorted! We're going as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum, and even though full costumes are allowed we're basically Disneybounding. We got red shorts with scalloped edges, yellow tees and we're going to find red baseball hats, and have some bow ties custom made. We're so excited!!


That’s what hubby and I did last year! Make sure you line up early to get a picture with the Tweedles! We had such fun playing with them!


----------



## Cluelyss

Sailormoon2 said:


> For what it's worth, my very reliable TA also told me April 17th the tickets would be available On-Line.


That’s the date they’ll be available online for agents. I’d assume they’ll open to the general public at the same time.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> I am DYING waiting for them to release fall dates!!!!


That have HORRIBLE customer service, but surprisingly they will answer on Twitter really fast! DH messaged them and they said plane tickets for October should be up within the next couple of weeks.

We finally booked our hotels for October. We're doing French Quarter 21-24 and All Star Music 24-28!! Plan on going to the parties on the 23 and the 25. Hopefully, we can get plane tickets that match those dates. We won't buy any party tickets until we have plane tickets bought. I finally (with LOTS of convincing) showed DH that the dining plan won't work this trip. He is dead set on using it for convenience, but I logged on a website our restaurants and we will save close to $170 without the dining plan. Time to start planning our party schedules and costumes!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> That’s the date they’ll be available online for agents. I’d assume they’ll open to the general public at the same time.


 These are the same tickets that can currently be ordered by phone correct?  The online option is just for people who prefer not to call Disney to purchase their tickets?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

chuff88 said:


> We're about 6 months ahead of the game, but my mom and I have our costumes for the Halloween party mostly sorted! We're going as Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum, and even though full costumes are allowed we're basically Disneybounding. We got red shorts with scalloped edges, yellow tees and we're going to find red baseball hats, and have some bow ties custom made. We're so excited!!



My sister and I are going to do tweedle dee and tweedle dum also!


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> I’m 99% sure 6:00 was the cut off at MVMCP last year. I know I only had 2 FPs booked before our party.



I did this too with the 2 FP in fear of Disney dropping our last day of FP but for the Xmas Party, not Halloween. Everything was perfect and smooth until I realized the day after our party/the day before our last theme park day that our last day of FP got dropped. Luckily I kept records and Disney phone fixed everything but I was on the phone for an hour plus since one of the FP was for FOP and that one wasn't an easy fix. It ended up working out better for us though bc they gave us the FP for the 3 three rides we had booked for AK but even though they were assigned to just those rides, they had no time parameters, which made touring so much more relaxed.



mamapenguin said:


> Sleepy Hollow was open during MNSSHP last year, we went to an August party and my daughter had to order one of the Jack Skelilngton deserts. We were there when the headless horsemen came out, it was super cool and we stayed there to watch the parade.



My favorite place for Halloween parade is to the left between Sleepy Hollow and the pseudo walking path they tape off. Two years ago they had the Hitchhiking ghost photo op right behind there . Gave us two things to do while holding our spots!


----------



## dachsie

At 7:15 this morning all the premium slots for Sleepy Hollow on Sept 28 were booked for the 8pm showing - still some for 10pm.  I was hoping to get one.    I got regular so will keep checking periodically to see if a cancellation I guess.  No pin for the regular seating this year.


----------



## Sailormoon2

scrappinginontario said:


> These are the same tickets that can currently be ordered by phone correct? The online option is just for people who prefer not to call Disney to purchase their tickets?


Yes, exactly, no difference. I find online easy for myself to apply my AP disocunt, that's all.


----------



## yoda22

dachsie said:


> At 7:15 this morning all the premium slots for Sleepy Hollow on Sept 28 were booked for the 8pm showing - still some for 10pm.  I was hoping to get one.    I got regular so will keep checking periodically to see if a cancellation I guess.  No pin for the regular seating this year.


We're in the same boat, everything sold out for 8pm viewing on the 28th. Was able to get the "ultimate" option (the dessert party package) with the 10pm showing, so I'm pretty happy about that, just worried that my 5 year old may fall asleep while watching the Sleepy Hollow cartoon!


----------



## dachsie

yoda22 said:


> We're in the same boat, everything sold out for 8pm viewing on the 28th. Was able to get the "ultimate" option (the dessert party package) with the 10pm showing, so I'm pretty happy about that, just worried that my 5 year old may fall asleep while watching the Sleepy Hollow cartoon!


Wow - so now its sold out completely?  I called right at 7 and was on hold for 15 mins. It originally said the hold would be 60 mins but people must have bailed when they heard that


----------



## chuff88

yoda22 said:


> We're in the same boat, everything sold out for 8pm viewing on the 28th. Was able to get the "ultimate" option (the dessert party package) with the 10pm showing, so I'm pretty happy about that, just worried that my 5 year old may fall asleep while watching the Sleepy Hollow cartoon!


If you don't mind me asking, what was the total cost for the "ultimate" option? We're hoping for the preferred seating option on October 5th, but I'm curious about the dessert option.


----------



## yoda22

dachsie said:


> Wow - so now its sold out completely?  I called right at 7 and was on hold for 15 mins. It originally said the hold would be 60 mins but people must have bailed when they heard that


Yep, I was booking for a party of 3 and general and premium were sold out for 8pm.


----------



## yoda22

chuff88 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what was the total cost for the "ultimate" option? We're hoping for the preferred seating option on October 5th, but I'm curious about the dessert option.


The dessert party option is $60/person


----------



## Lachelli

Can anyone please advise what night of the week is typically the quietest night for the MNSSHP, we will be in Orlando from Oct 16th 31st, but only plan on doing the MK for MNSSHP event so would obviously like to pick the quietest nigh possible 

Am I also correct in saying that you can enter MK around 4pm in the afternoon 

Thanks


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Lachelli said:


> Can anyone please advise what night of the week is typically the quietest night for the MNSSHP, we will be in Orlando from Oct 16th 31st, but only plan on doing the MK for MNSSHP event so would obviously like to pick the quietest nigh possible
> 
> Am I also correct in saying that you can enter MK around 4pm in the afternoon
> 
> Thanks



Tuesdays or Thursdays will be best and probably earlier in your trip. The further away from Halloween the better.


----------



## Poohsmommi

With Rosh Hashanah on 9/10, think the 9/9 party will be crowded?


----------



## Lisa Mandell

Poohsmommi said:


> With Rosh Hashanah on 9/10, think the 9/9 party will be crowded?



I am going to the party on 9/9. I assume it will be crowded due to the fact that schools are closed 9/10 and 9/11 for Rosh Hashanah (at least where I live they are).


----------



## Haley R

Lisa Mandell said:


> I am going to the party on 9/9. I assume it will be crowded due to the fact that schools are closed 9/10 and 9/11 for Rosh Hashanah (at least where I live they are).


I don’t even know what Rosh Hashanah is.


----------



## Aladora

Haley R said:


> I don’t even know what Rosh Hashanah is.



It is the Jewish New Year.


----------



## Haley R

Aladora said:


> It is the Jewish New Year.


Ah ok. I know none of the schools here take school off for it.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Ah ok. I know none of the schools here take school off for it.


We don’t get it off here, either. But for those celebrating in my area, schools and employers grant them a “free day” so could affect crowds.


----------



## Lisa Mandell

Cluelyss said:


> We don’t get it off here, either. But for those celebrating, schools and employers grant them a “free day” so could affect crowds.



Most public schools in New York City area/Suburbs, NJ and Ct have off for this holiday. That is why I am going during this time so this kids do not miss school. I am assuming crowds are higher during this time as I believe other areas have off as well.


----------



## mizlizstl

Lachelli said:


> Can anyone please advise what night of the week is typically the quietest night for the MNSSHP, we will be in Orlando from Oct 16th 31st, but only plan on doing the MK for MNSSHP event so would obviously like to pick the quietest nigh possible
> 
> Am I also correct in saying that you can enter MK around 4pm in the afternoon
> 
> Thanks



I usually attend the Thursday before Halloween and it's not bad. I just stick to seeing the last parade of the night as well as the last Sanderson Sister's stage show, meaning much smaller crowds.


----------



## Elle :)

Ok, I need advice. Should we do the party Monday 9/3 or Friday 9/07?
I know Friday's are usually busier but Monday is Labor Day so maybe busy too. Has anyone been on these days?


----------



## btuftee

Elle :) said:


> Ok, I need advice. Should we do the party Monday 9/3 or Friday 9/07?
> I know Friday's are usually busier but Monday is Labor Day so maybe busy too. Has anyone been on these days?



Keep in mind that since MNSSHP runs until midnight, a Monday night party is going to have fewer locals at it - most kids are going back to school Tuesday morning.  A Friday night party is going to see more locals with kids, I'd think.  Some people who are planning vacations around Labor Day (like us!) will be taking kids out of school the other four days of that week, but that'll be a pretty small bump in overall attendance that probably applies to either party.  My gut tells me the Monday night party will be slightly less crowded.  Personally, we are doing the 9/7 party just because we arrive on Monday and don't want to jump right into things.


----------



## Amy11401

I know the Beast was not there last year.  Has he been there in any past years for a meet and greet?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Cluelyss said:


> I am DYING waiting for them to release fall dates!!!!


Same! Checking regularly but seems it will be a while out still? I see you’re in Medina - we have good friends there! We are up in Bay Village and get great deals out of CLE to MCO on frontier.


----------



## wdwplanner13

Two questions: which is better:We are looking at oct 21 (sunday)or 23 (Tuesday) for the party. Sunday would be a bit easier, but if Tuesday less crowded, then I'll take it!

If i am not visiting the parks on a party day, can I still make fp from 4-6?


----------



## Haley R

wdwplanner13 said:


> Two questions: which is better:We are looking at oct 21 (sunday)or 23 (Tuesday) for the party. Sunday would be a bit easier, but if Tuesday less crowded, then I'll take it!
> 
> If i am not visiting the parks on a party day, can I still make fp from 4-6?


Yes, you can make FP from 4-6 if you aren't already visiting another park with FPs. 


hereforthechurros said:


> Same! Checking regularly but seems it will be a while out still? I see you’re in Medina - we have good friends there! We are up in Bay Village and get great deals out of CLE to MCO on frontier.


We get great rates from Frontier, too! Flying out of the Midwest doesn't always give us good options unless we are willing to drive to Chicago (which we aren't).


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy11401 said:


> I know the Beast was not there last year.  Has he been there in any past years for a meet and greet?


At BOG? Yes, he’s been there on party nights, we’ve seen him the last 2 years after dinner.


----------



## sheila14

hereforthechurros said:


> Same! Checking regularly but seems it will be a while out still? I see you’re in Medina - we have good friends there! We are up in Bay Village and get great deals out of CLE to MCO on frontier.


I know it may be a drive but check Pit to Orl. I am further to Pit than Cle and Pit is always cheaper for Southwest and SW offers non stop from Pit.


----------



## Cluelyss

hereforthechurros said:


> Same! Checking regularly but seems it will be a while out still? I see you’re in Medina - we have good friends there! We are up in Bay Village and get great deals out of CLE to MCO on frontier.


Hi neighbor!! 

We fly Frontier CLE to MCO almost exclusively, their rates are great!!


----------



## wdwplanner13

I read somewhere that if using magic bands and not hard ticket for fast pass with the party, then its best to create an alternate group on mde so that the regular park admissions/fast passes aren't used (Can't find that post now) would that need to be done with purchase of party tickets or later?  Do I need to come up with phony names now or can it wait?


----------



## hereforthechurros

sheila14 said:


> I know it may be a drive but check Pit to Orl. I am further to Pit than Cle and Pit is always cheaper for Southwest and SW offers non stop from Pit.


I will this year if good deals don’t come through here but honestly the prices out of CLE cannot be beat. As is $42 each way, nonstop!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Cluelyss said:


> Hi neighbor!!
> 
> We fly Frontier CLE to MCO almost exclusively, their rates are great!!


Same. Although we are using Frontier to fly to AZ on Wednesday so they have good deals elsewhere as well thank goodness.

If/when you see the October schedules please let us know!


----------



## Cluelyss

hereforthechurros said:


> Same. Although we are using Frontier to fly to AZ on Wednesday so they have good deals elsewhere as well thank goodness.
> 
> If/when you see the October schedules please let us know!


Will do!!

We’ve also driven to Cbus before - Frontier often has better rates out of there than CLE. Though we’re much closer in Medina than you would be!


----------



## ArielSRL

We are planning a quick trip 10/3-10/7 for the Halloween party. Initially we were gonna do two nights, arrive Wed depart Fri, attending the party 10/4. We will drive from Atlanta. But then we decided to add another night and go to DHS on 10/5. But now we’ve added another night and will do DHS on 10/6. Thinking I’ll try to book the Sleepy Hollow event for 10/5. Our 180 days is Friday, I think.

The only wrinkle is I’m a teacher and I’m actually trying to change districts. Well each district (my current one and the 2 disctricts I’m applying to) all have different fall breaks. We have booked the above dates but may need to change them so I won’t buy party tix until our June trip, probably.


----------



## Amy11401

Cluelyss said:


> At BOG? Yes, he’s been there on party nights, we’ve seen him the last 2 years after dinner.


No not at BOG.... I meant has he ever been at the party for a meet and greet?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Amy11401 said:


> No not at BOG.... I meant has he ever been at the party for a meet and greet?



Not in recent years.


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy11401 said:


> No not at BOG.... I meant has he ever been at the party for a meet and greet?


He used to meet with Belle in her red dress at MVMCP, if I’m remembering correctly, but hasn’t done that since BOG opened.


----------



## Kristina G.

wdwplanner13 said:


> I read somewhere that if using magic bands and not hard ticket for fast pass with the party, then its best to create an alternate group on mde so that the regular park admissions/fast passes aren't used (Can't find that post now) would that need to be done with purchase of party tickets or later?  Do I need to come up with phony names now or can it wait?


I'm not sure that would work...if you have an MDE account with no tickets linked, you will not be able to book any fastpasses. Last year we were able to book all of our fastpass days and then go back and book the Halloween party fastpasses after we booked the other days, we had both AP and park hopper ticket types on our MDE accounts and it worked for everyone.


----------



## gumbo1009

Haley R said:


> Yes, you can make FP from 4-6 if you aren't already visiting another park with FPs.





wdwplanner13 said:


> I read somewhere that if using magic bands and not hard ticket for fast pass with the party, then its best to create an alternate group on mde so that the regular park admissions/fast passes aren't used (Can't find that post now) would that need to be done with purchase of party tickets or later?  Do I need to come up with phony names now or can it wait?



I was thinking of doing what wdwplanner13 suggests - are there names associated with the MNSSHP tickets?  I am assuming not- right?  Which means one could set up an alternate MDE for the MNSSHP tickets?  

Another question - can you set up one alternate MDE for a group of MNSSHP tics, or do you need one MDE for each hard ticket?  (I assume it's the former, but figured I would check with the experts!)   

Finally, I assume the names on the alternate MDE do not need to align with our "real" names - correct?  OR do you have to show ID when you "check in" for the party and get your wristband???

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

Cluelyss said:


> He used to meet with Belle in her red dress at MVMCP, if I’m remembering correctly, but hasn’t done that since BOG opened.


That's correct. The meet with Belle/Beast at MVMCP was last done in 2011. BOG opened in 2012.


----------



## gumbo1009

Kristina G. said:


> I'm not sure that would work...if you have an MDE account with no tickets linked, you will not be able to book any fastpasses.



?? Aren't the MNSSHP tickets considered "tickets"?  (That you could then link to an MDE???)


----------



## Haley R

gumbo1009 said:


> I was thinking of doing what wdwplanner13 suggests - are there names associated with the MNSSHP tickets?  I am assuming not- right?  Which means one could set up an alternate MDE for the MNSSHP tickets?
> 
> Another question - can you set up one alternate MDE for a group of MNSSHP tics, or do you need one MDE for each hard ticket?  (I assume it's the former, but figured I would check with the experts!)
> 
> Finally, I assume the names on the alternate MDE do not need to align with our "real" names - correct?  OR do you have to show ID when you "check in" for the party and get your wristband???
> 
> Thanks!


When we did after hours each hard ticket had one of our names on them. They were all linked to our one mde account. We didn’t have to show any id at after hours. We just put our hard ticket up to the turn style as if it were our magic band and we’re fine.


----------



## Kristina G.

gumbo1009 said:


> ?? Aren't the MNSSHP tickets considered "tickets"?  (That you could then link to an MDE???)


Yes, I misunderstood your post, you can set up separate MDE accounts and link only the Halloween tickets...for fastpasses, each person (or one person who controls other accounts for the other people in group) will need an MDE and a ticket attached to make fastpasses. 

My point is, why would you go through all of that effort when you can just link your Halloween tickets to your regular MDE account and still book fastpasses for that night? Seems like a lot of unnecessary work to me.


----------



## LandonDunes

Kristina G. said:


> Yes, I misunderstood your post, you can set up separate MDE accounts and link only the Halloween tickets...for fastpasses, each person (or one person who controls other accounts for the other people in group) will need an MDE and a ticket attached to make fastpasses.
> 
> My point is, why would you go through all of that effort when you can just link your Halloween tickets to your regular MDE account and still book fastpasses for that night? Seems like a lot of unnecessary work to me.



So we can book fast passes during he halloween party? Or you just talking about Fast passes up until the party starts?


----------



## Kristina G.

LandonDunes said:


> So we can book fast passes during he halloween party? Or you just talking about Fast passes up until the party starts?


You will be able to book fastpasses from 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:00 pm...we were able to do this last year with people in our group that had regular park tickets and it did not take away any of their other fastpass days. However, Disney may have been able to close the loophole, which means no one with regular park tickets (non-AP) will be able to book fastpasses without using a regular park ticket day, but as of October 2017 we were still able to do it. 

There are never fastpasses available during special ticket events.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kristina G. said:


> Yes, I misunderstood your post, you can set up separate MDE accounts and link only the Halloween tickets. My point is, why would you go through all of that effort when you can just link your Halloween tickets to your regular MDE account and still book fastpasses for that night? Seems like a lot of unnecessary work to me.


This method allows OP to book 2 sets of FPs.


----------



## Kristina G.

Cluelyss said:


> This method allows OP to book 2 sets of FPs.


Oh...gotcha, yea that would work for AP holders, would it still work for regular ticket holders that were not planning on using park ticket on the party day?


----------



## gumbo1009

Cluelyss said:


> This method allows OP to book 2 sets of FPs.



Thanks Cluelyss, that's exactly what I'm hoping to do -->  Visit a different park in the morning, use our regular ticket FPs there, take a break, then hop to MK later and potentially use FPs associated with the MNSSHP tickets...  

I realize Disney may change its mind and not allow this, and that's OK (I just want to set things up in advance so I can take advantage of this option, if it's still available this year).


----------



## Kristina G.

gumbo1009 said:


> Thanks Cluelyss, that's exactly what I'm hoping to do -->  Visit a different park in the morning, use our regular ticket FPs there, take a break, then hop to MK later and potentially use FPs associated with the MNSSHP tickets...
> 
> I realize Disney may change its mind and not allow this, and that's OK (I just want to set things up in advance so I can take advantage of this option, if it's still available this year).


If fastpasses operate the same as last year then yes you should be able to do that...you could end up with 4 fastpasses at MK...add your additional 1 after using first 3 in the morning + the 3 with the other MDE accounts/Halloween tickets.


----------



## gumbo1009

Kristina G. said:


> If fastpasses operate the same as last year then yes you should be able to do that...you could end up with 4 fastpasses at MK...add your additional 1 after using first 3 in the morning + the 3 with the other MDE accounts/Halloween tickets.



Great!  I will definitely set up extra MDE accounts (sounds like one for each MNSSHP ticket).  And thanks for reminding me about getting a 4th FP after we use our first 3 in the morning... 

Have never been to a special party before - looking forward to the evening parade and to low(er) attraction waits!


----------



## Haley R

I’m a little confused how to fit in fast passes when we want to meet characters. It seems like we shouldn’t even book FPs.


----------



## sdk1231

Having a devil of a time linking my MNSSHP tickets to MDE.  I have 6 tickets for 2 different parties - a total of 12.  I received my hard tickets via UPS and all 12 are there.  However, when trying to link to MDE, only 10 tickets show up.  I phoned and Tickets verified my purchase of 12 tickets, then transferred me to an MDE tech "because more than 10 tickets can be a problem on MDE".  MDE tech said they needed to confirm my ticket purchase... and I've been on hold for about 15 min.  Oh joy!  Update - yes, MDE confirmed that the system can only add 10 tickets at a time.  They are manually adding the missing tickets.


----------



## Kristina G.

gumbo1009 said:


> Great!  I will definitely set up extra MDE accounts (sounds like one for each MNSSHP ticket).  And thanks for reminding me about getting a 4th FP after we use our first 3 in the morning...
> 
> Have never been to a special party before - looking forward to the evening parade and to low(er) attraction waits!


The Halloween parade is my favorite parade at WDW!


----------



## Kristina G.

Haley R said:


> I’m a little confused how to fit in fast passes when we want to meet characters. It seems like we shouldn’t even book FPs.


Fastpasses can only be booked before park closing, so your last fastpass will end before 6 PM, most characters do not meet before the party starts.  If you want to see characters then I would skip fastpasses, for example, last year the line for Moana started at 4 PM and I think she started meeting at 5:30 but I'm not 100% on that one, we didn't wait in line to see her.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kristina G. said:


> Oh...gotcha, yea that would work for AP holders, would it still work for regular ticket holders that were not planning on using park ticket on the party day?


There’s be no point in doing this if you weren’t planning to go to a park in the morning.


----------



## Kristina G.

Cluelyss said:


> There’s be no point in doing this if you weren’t planning to go to a park in the morning.


Yes, I got that in her reply


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I’m a little confused how to fit in fast passes when we want to meet characters. It seems like we shouldn’t even book FPs.


Depends who you want to meet. If it’s anyone that requires lining up prior to 6, then you won’t use your FPs (unless your group tag teams waiting/riding). If it’s anyone where you don’t need to line up until after 6, you can easily fit in a few rides before the party officially starts. We often do this so we don’t “waste” party time riding if there’s a ride we really want to do or if it’s our only stop in MK that trip.


----------



## Cluelyss

Kristina G. said:


> Yes, I got that in her reply


Just clarifying for anyone else considering this.


----------



## gerryrobinson

This was asked earlier by someone else but no answers were given so reasking. What time do the characters meet and greet till? Or, what is the latest time I need to be in line to meet a character. Thanks all.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

gerryrobinson said:


> This was asked earlier by someone else but no answers were given so reasking. What time do the characters meet and greet till? Or, what is the latest time I need to be in line to meet a character. Thanks all.



It depends. Some will cap their lines when the CMs estimate that they have enough people to meet up until midnight. Some end at 11:30. Some meet right up until midnight if their line is shorter.

I would not save favorites until the end of the night, leave that space for characters on your secondary list in case the line is already shut.

And before you ask for further clarification, I've heard of people getting in line for Jack and Sally at 11:45 and I've also heard of their line closing at 11. It is very hard to predict when certain character's lines will close.


----------



## FoxC63

gerryrobinson said:


> This was asked earlier by someone else but no answers were given so reasking. What time do the characters meet and greet till? Or, what is the latest time I need to be in line to meet a character. Thanks all.



You might want to check this post:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL]

I will be adding the Character pdf soon which has location, photopass & whether they sign autographs.   The itinerary thread is open for anyone to use, you do NOT have to post an itinerary to access this information.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I’m a little confused how to fit in fast passes when we want to meet characters. It seems like we shouldn’t even book FPs.



Unfortunately since you're choosing not to split up using FP's will not work for you.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Depends who you want to meet. If it’s anyone that requires lining up prior to 6, then you won’t use your FPs (unless your group tag teams waiting/riding). If it’s anyone where you don’t need to line up until after 6, you can easily fit in a few rides before the party officially starts. We often do this so we don’t “waste” party time riding if there’s a ride we really want to do or if it’s our only stop in MK that trip.


Well we are planning on all of the popular characters I think so we just won't use FPs.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Unfortunately since you're choosing not to split up using FP's will not work for you.


I don't think DH and I would want to go off and ride something alone lol. We probably just won't use FPs then, which is fine since we can try to squeeze rides in at night or on our actual MK day.


----------



## gerryrobinson

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It depends. Some will cap their lines when the CMs estimate that they have enough people to meet up until midnight. Some end at 11:30. Some meet right up until midnight if their line is shorter.
> 
> I would not save favorites until the end of the night, leave that space for characters on your secondary list in case the line is already shut.
> 
> And before you ask for further clarification, I've heard of people getting in line for Jack and Sally at 11:45 and I've also heard of their line closing at 11. It is very hard to predict when certain character's lines will close.



Thanks. I'm asking because I wouldn't mind meeting up with a few characters  (Jack Sparrow, 7 Dwarves, Moana). I'm not willing to spend hours potentially waiting in line and thought that just like all the other popular stuff, wait times might die down later in the night for M&Gs.


----------



## hswillia07

Hi guys! For the long character lines, ie Moana, is it frowned upon to have one person in your party wait in the line while the others go and do something else and then come back and re-join? My kids would love to meet Moana, but they're young and it's a pretty long wait! Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

hswillia07 said:


> Hi guys! For the long character lines, ie Moana, is it frowned upon to have one person in your party wait in the line while the others go and do something else and then come back and re-join? My kids would love to meet Moana, but they're young and it's a pretty long wait! Thanks


You’ll likely get mixed opinions on this, but we’ve done it many times as have others around us and in this thread. It’s a pretty common practice at parties for characters with open queues. We do generally all line up together, though, so that everyone around us knows our party size. Then I’ll send DH and the kids away for a bit.


----------



## FoxC63

hswillia07 said:


> Hi guys! For the long character lines, ie Moana, is it frowned upon to have one person in your party wait in the line while the others go and do something else and then come back and re-join? My kids would love to meet Moana, but they're young and it's a pretty long wait! Thanks



I have zero issues with this especially when it comes to kids.  My son has ADHD & Autism and I will never let him stand for a couple of hours in line with other guests.  It's a vacation for us his parents and him and everyone around us.   otherwise it would be too stressful. 

We refer to it as:  “Tag Team"


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> You’ll likely get mixed opinions on this, but we’ve done it many times as have others around us and in this thread. It’s a pretty common practice at parties for characters with open queues. We do generally all line up together, though, so that everyone around us knows our party size. Then I’ll send DH and the kids away for a bit.



I think most people only have a problem with this when one person waits in line and then 10 people come when they get up to the front and then want to take 20 different shots.  Honestly that is the only way it really bugs me.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I think most people only have a problem with this when one person waits in line and then 10 people come when they get up to the front and then want to take 20 different shots.  Honestly that is the only way it really bugs me.



^This^^^  That's not cool.  For those who do, you'll hear about it too.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> ^This^^^  That's not cool.  For those who do, you'll hear about it too.



I have found that most don't understand me when I complain because they don't speak english.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> I have found that most don't understand me when I complain because they don't speak english.


Or choose not to at that moment...


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I have found that most don't understand me when I complain because they don't speak english.





Cluelyss said:


> Or choose not to at that moment...


----------



## chuff88

Hi! I have a question! We have Return to Sleepy Hollow reservations at 10pm on October 5th. Our travel agent made the reservation, and she said that it wouldn't automatically link to MDE, but she gave me the confirmation number. I tried to manually link it, and I can't get it to link at all. Does it just not link?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Rich M said:


> I think most people only have a problem with this when one person waits in line and then 10 people come when they get up to the front and then want to take 20 different shots.  Honestly that is the only way it really bugs me.



Agreed. I have no issues at all when children come to rejoin their parent. It actually makes the wait better for me because children aren’t screaming in line . 

But when one adult holds the spot for 10 20 year olds who all want their own photo — I get grumpy.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

chuff88 said:


> Hi! I have a question! We have Return to Sleepy Hollow reservations at 10pm on October 5th. Our travel agent made the reservation, and she said that it wouldn't automatically link to MDE, but she gave me the confirmation number. I tried to manually link it, and I can't get it to link at all. Does it just not link?



I don’t think that it linked last year.


----------



## Carey_B

chuff88 said:


> Hi! I have a question! We have Return to Sleepy Hollow reservations at 10pm on October 5th. Our travel agent made the reservation, and she said that it wouldn't automatically link to MDE, but she gave me the confirmation number. I tried to manually link it, and I can't get it to link at all. Does it just not link?



Mine doesn't link either, the lady I booked with said to keep the confirmation number as a note in MDE so I'm guessing it won't?


----------



## alliecat523

Elle :) said:


> Ok, I need advice. Should we do the party Monday 9/3 or Friday 9/07?
> I know Friday's are usually busier but Monday is Labor Day so maybe busy too. Has anyone been on these days?



We did Friday before Labor Day last year and it wasn’t bad. Maybe a bit more crowded than a different day. It also rained a bit so that scared people off. We waited 20 minutes to see the Dwarves if that helps.


----------



## Cluelyss

chuff88 said:


> Hi! I have a question! We have Return to Sleepy Hollow reservations at 10pm on October 5th. Our travel agent made the reservation, and she said that it wouldn't automatically link to MDE, but she gave me the confirmation number. I tried to manually link it, and I can't get it to link at all. Does it just not link?


No, it won’t link. Just add it in as a note.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I don't see the MNSSHP available to book online is there a reason that you must call to purchase tix?


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m only concerned about the line for characters because I’m a solo traveler. I’m hoping people will be kind to me, as they were during the Christmas party, and let me return to line after retrieving my wristband and/or going to the restroom.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

gerryrobinson said:


> Thanks. I'm asking because I wouldn't mind meeting up with a few characters  (Jack Sparrow, 7 Dwarves, Moana). I'm not willing to spend hours potentially waiting in line and thought that just like all the other popular stuff, wait times might die down later in the night for M&Gs.



It doesn't hurt to try to check line waits later in the night. We attended a mvmcp last year and it was very cold. Starting around ten we were able to run character to character and get a lot done. Maybe you'll get lucky.



Pdollar88 said:


> I’m only concerned about the line for characters because I’m a solo traveler. I’m hoping people will be kind to me, as they were during the Christmas party, and let me return to line after retrieving my wristband and/or going to the restroom.



Most people are nice. Here's hoping you aren't next to bad ones.


----------



## Cluelyss

Lsdolphin said:


> I don't see the MNSSHP available to book online is there a reason that you must call to purchase tix?


Online booking is rumored to become available 4/17


----------



## tracipierce

chuff88 said:


> Hi! I have a question! We have Return to Sleepy Hollow reservations at 10pm on October 5th. Our travel agent made the reservation, and she said that it wouldn't automatically link to MDE, but she gave me the confirmation number. I tried to manually link it, and I can't get it to link at all. Does it just not link?


Hi, I'm sorry for what might seem like a dumb question, but I'm confused about the sleepy hollow reservation, I thought it was a quick service place, am I missing something?


----------



## areno79

tracipierce said:


> Hi, I'm sorry for what might seem like a dumb question, but I'm confused about the sleepy hollow reservation, I thought it was a quick service place, am I missing something?


Sleepy Hollow is a QS/Snack place in MK. However, there's a separate event called Return to Sleepy Hollow(I think at Fort Wilderness?) that is occurring for Halloween. I wish they'd change the name too...I was super confused myself for a while. lol


----------



## tracipierce

areno79 said:


> Sleepy Hollow is a QS/Snack place in MK. However, there's a separate event called Return to Sleepy Hollow(I think at Fort Wilderness?) that is occurring for Halloween. I wish they'd change the name too...I was super confused myself for a while. lol


Ah right, I see, thanks so much for clearing that up for me


----------



## chuff88

I have a follow-up Return to Sleepy Hollow question. We have an ADR at Artist Point before our Return to Sleepy Hollow reservation. Is it reasonable to walk to the Tri-Circle-D Ranch? What's the best way to get there?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

chuff88 said:


> I have a follow-up Return to Sleepy Hollow question. We have an ADR at Artist Point before our Return to Sleepy Hollow reservation. Is it reasonable to walk to the Tri-Circle-D Ranch? What's the best way to get there?



You won’t be able to walk. Artist point is at wilderness lodge and Sleepy Hollow is at Ft. Wilderness. There’s a boat you can take.


----------



## godders

Eugh, help me guys please,

There's 3 options for MNSSHP for my upcoming trip - 25th August (Arrival day), 31st August (Friday night), 3rd Sept (Labor Day). I've only ever done MNSSHP later in Sept/Oct so I'm not sure how the Labor day will affect the party. Each option has it's pros and cons and I'm wondering if a lot of people visiting for the long weekend will have headed home by the Monday night?? 

Normally on arrival day I do hit the parks for a few hours but I know how exhausting MNSSHP is and it's my friend's first trip so I don't want to kill her but I don't want to be crushed in the crowds.....

Any advice??


----------



## sherlockmiles

i'd go with 9/3.  a lot of people will be heading out for school/work on tuesday.

arrival day - as you mention - will be tiring after travelling and the party may not be enjoyed to its fullest.  Friday on a holiday weekend SOUNDS crowded to me.....


----------



## Lsdolphin

Cluelyss said:


> Online booking is rumored to become available 4/17




Thank you. Planning on attending party on 09/03 but waiting to book when it gets a little closer.


----------



## Cluelyss

chuff88 said:


> I have a follow-up Return to Sleepy Hollow question. We have an ADR at Artist Point before our Return to Sleepy Hollow reservation. Is it reasonable to walk to the Tri-Circle-D Ranch? What's the best way to get there?


I believe there is a walking path (or at least used to be, before all the construction at WL) but if memory serves, it was about a mile. In a woodsy area. Not something I’d want to do in the dark. LOL. As suggested, take the boat (blue flag).


----------



## Cluelyss

hereforthechurros said:


> Same. Although we are using Frontier to fly to AZ on Wednesday so they have good deals elsewhere as well thank goodness.
> 
> If/when you see the October schedules please let us know!


Frontier flights through 11/14 were just released for Discount Den members. Got our $39 flight


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Frontier flights through 11/14 were just released for Discount Den members. Got our $39 flight


I just saw I had an email from them! We might be moving our dates around some because I'd rather take the $44 flight vs. the $84 one. The only problem is the $44 is on the 23rd late at night and I was hoping to attend the party that day.
ETA: I lied. The day we planned on leaving is actually only $59 so we are good that day. We might be changing the day we come home, though.


----------



## dachsie

lvcourtneyy said:


> You won’t be able to walk. Artist point is at wilderness lodge and Sleepy Hollow is at Ft. Wilderness. There’s a boat you can take.


I Have another question.  I have a 8pm Sleepy Hollow ticket.  Do the boats run after it to MK again so I can catch monorail to TTC or should I drive to Wilderness Lodge and park and take the bus,  Or can you drive to Ft. Winderness?


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> I Have another question.  I have a 8pm Sleepy Hollow ticket.  Do the boats run after it to MK again so I can catch monorail to TTC or should I drive to Wilderness Lodge and park and take the bus,  Or can you drive to Ft. Winderness?


If MK is still open, boats will still be running. Don’t drive to FW as you’ll then have to take the internal bus back to the settlement. Better to park at WL and boat from there, IMO, if you want to drive.


----------



## dachsie

Cluelyss said:


> If MK is still open, boats will still be running. Don’t drive to FW as you’ll then have to take the internal bus back to the settlement. Better to park at WL and boat from there, IMO, if you want to drive.


Its a party night so they should be running, correct?

ETA - For ease of everything, I would prefer to keep car at TTC if the boats are running


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> Its a party night so they should be running, correct?
> 
> ETA - For ease of everything, I would prefer to keep car at TTC if the boats are running


Yes, you should be fine taking the boat then!

Worst case scenario, the internal boat (blue flag) loops between WL, FW and CR. You could always boat to CR and hop on the monorail from there.


----------



## ArielSRL

chuff88 said:


> We have Return to Sleepy Hollow reservations at 10pm on October 5th.


Quick question...did you want to book 10pm on that day or did you try for earlier and it I only ask because that is the day I was going to try to do it at 8pm but I can't book it til Friday.


----------



## chuff88

ArielSRL said:


> Quick question...did you want to book 10pm on that day or did you try for earlier and it I only ask because that is the day I was going to try to do it at 8pm but I can't book it til Friday.



I wanted 10pm from the start. I'm doing this as a surprise for my mom, so I made an 8pm ADR at Artist Point with the plan that I could "suggest" we got for a boat ride over the check out the stables and then surprise her with the event. She really likes horses so I think she'll go for it.

We also wanted the priority seating and our TA was able to secure it for us without any issue.


----------



## chuff88

Cluelyss said:


> I believe there is a walking path (or at least used to be, before all the construction at WL) but if memory serves, it was about a mile. In a woodsy area. Not something I’d want to do in the dark. LOL. As suggested, take the boat (blue flag).


I don't mind the mile walk (thought I might at the end of a week at Disney), but is it totally dark or is there some lighting? The boat ride sounds nice.


----------



## pitpat

Is there any hope of booking the Sleepy Hollow event for arrival day at 180 days?


----------



## dachsie

pitpat said:


> Is there any hope of booking the Sleepy Hollow event for arrival day at 180 days?


I got it at 180 days but was unable to get premium at the 8pm show, there was still some at the 10pm but I didn't want that late.  You need to call right at 7am tho if you want to get it.  I called at 7 and was told there was a 60 min wait but people must have given up cause I got it at 7:15


----------



## Rich M

dachsie said:


> I got it at 180 days but was unable to get premium at the 8pm show, there was still some at the 10pm but I didn't want that late.  You need to call right at 7am tho if you want to get it.  I called at 7 and was told there was a 60 min wait but people must have given up cause I got it at 7:15



Sorry for my ignorance but is the Sleepy Hollow event an add on to the Halloween Party or is a separate event?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Rich M said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but is the Sleepy Hollow event an add on to the Halloween Party or is a separate event?



Separate event


----------



## Rich M

lvcourtneyy said:


> Separate event



So is it on the same night as the Halloween Parties or the same?  I guess I am confused because there is a lot of mentioning of it on this thread and I don't want to miss out on something that could be awesome.


----------



## Amy11401

Rich M said:


> So is it on the same night as the Halloween Parties or the same?  I guess I am confused because there is a lot of mentioning of it on this thread and I don't want to miss out on something that could be awesome.


Just a suggestion....Should all the Sleepy Hollow discussions be moved to a separate thread so there is no confusion since it is a separate event?


----------



## Haley R

Amy11401 said:


> Just a suggestion....Should all the Sleepy Hollow discussions be moved to a separate thread so there is no confusion since it is a separate event?


I think that would be a good idea since this thread is supposed to be about the Halloween parties.


----------



## ArielSRL

chuff88 said:


> I wanted 10pm from the start. I'm doing this as a surprise for my mom, so I made an 8pm ADR at Artist Point with the plan that I could "suggest" we got for a boat ride over the check out the stables and then surprise her with the event. She really likes horses so I think she'll go for it.
> 
> We also wanted the priority seating and our TA was able to secure it for us without any issue.


Thanks. I will keep my hope up for 8pm Oct 5th!


----------



## ArielSRL

chuff88 said:


> I don't mind the mile walk (thought I might at the end of a week at Disney), but is it totally dark or is there some lighting? The boat ride sounds nice.


Just an FYI...we love the boat from MK to anywhere! It is so nice!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Can anyone answer this???September 27th (Thursday) is not showing as a party night on the list and CM also confirmed not a party night but in Park Hours calendar it's showing closing at 6 p.m. and Cinderella Royal Table is only available to book for Breakfast and Lunch. Are they keeping this open just in case they want to add another party night?


----------



## sherlockmiles

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Can anyone answer this???September 27th (Thursday) is not showing as a party night on the list and CM also confirmed not a party night but in Park Hours calendar it's showing closing at 6 p.m. and Cinderella Royal Table is only available to book for Breakfast and Lunch. Are they keeping this open just in case they want to add another party night?



probably a private event.

sleepy hollow - separate event.  You can search for it on the wdw site for tickets and DIS for information/details/trip reports.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

sherlockmiles said:


> probably a private event.
> 
> sleepy hollow - separate event.  You can search for it on the wdw site for tickets and DIS for information/details/trip reports.


Thank you!!I just looked it up and it's saying that the Sleepy Hollow event will take place at Fort Wilderness...is there another one?


----------



## sherlockmiles

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Thank you!!I just looked it up and it's saying that the Sleepy Hollow event will take place at Fort Wilderness...is there another one?




That's it!!!
Last year it only ran in October - so those of us in September missed out.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

sherlockmiles said:


> That's it!!!
> Last year it only ran in October - so those of us in September missed out.


I'm confused why that would affect MK's hours.


----------



## sherlockmiles

PrincessMamma4 said:


> I'm confused why that would affect MK's hours.



It doesn't.  Totally unrelated.


----------



## SgtTibbs

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Can anyone answer this???September 27th (Thursday) is not showing as a party night on the list and CM also confirmed not a party night but in Park Hours calendar it's showing closing at 6 p.m. and Cinderella Royal Table is only available to book for Breakfast and Lunch. Are they keeping this open just in case they want to add another party night?


Don't quote me on this, but last year the Microsoft Ignite conference booked both parks at Universal for their after party.  Sept. 27th is the day of this years party.  There is no official statement yet but it would seem odd they would return to Universal two years in a row, and since I'm attending the conference I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> Just a suggestion....Should all the Sleepy Hollow discussions be moved to a separate thread so there is no confusion since it is a separate event?



Not in my opinion.  This is the *MAIN* thread.  @monique5 posted the "*Return to Sleepy Hallow Event*" as soon as it was available.  And you can find it here:  Post #2  if you want to create a separate thread go for it.


----------



## hswillia07

FoxC63 said:


> I have zero issues with this especially when it comes to kids.  My son has ADHD & Autism and I will never let him stand for a couple of hours in line with other guests.  It's a vacation for us his parents and him and everyone around us.   otherwise it would be too stressful.
> 
> We refer to it as:  “Tag Team"



Thank you!


----------



## hswillia07

Cluelyss said:


> You’ll likely get mixed opinions on this, but we’ve done it many times as have others around us and in this thread. It’s a pretty common practice at parties for characters with open queues. We do generally all line up together, though, so that everyone around us knows our party size. Then I’ll send DH and the kids away for a bit.



Gotcha. So maybe it's just a matter of letting everyone around us know what's going on. Thanks!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Cluelyss said:


> Frontier flights through 11/14 were just released for Discount Den members. Got our $39 flight


Thank you for the heads up! What are your dates? Ours are $111 each way through discount den booooo.


----------



## Haley R

hereforthechurros said:


> Thank you for the heads up! What are your dates? Ours are $111 each way through discount den booooo.


Ew that stinks. We are looking at October 21-28 and it looks like if dh and I share a bag it will still be close to $430. That’s way more than we normally spend and we wouldn’t even land until 10:45 at night in Orlando.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Haley R said:


> Ew that stinks. We are looking at October 21-28 and it looks like if dh and I share a bag it will still be close to $430. That’s way more than we normally spend and we wouldn’t even land until 10:45 at night in Orlando.


That’s a huge bummer compared to past frontier costs. $222 for nonstop isn’t terrible on our way be but we’ve had it so much cheaper before.


----------



## Haley R

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s a huge bummer compared to past frontier costs. $222 for nonstop isn’t terrible on our way be but we’ve had it so much cheaper before.


We have too! I guess we have gotten really lucky with getting vouchers though so we are used to that. The price isn’t bad until you add your seats and bags.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

Sorry if this has been mentioned before .... but we attended the first Disney after Hours party in January and EVERYONE had posted that although the event starts at 7:00, we should be able to get in around 4:00 ( based on prior years).  And, you guessed it, we weren't able to get in until a few minutes before 7:00 p.m.  

So I guess I'm a little leary that if we book the Halloween party tickets, we won't get in MK until the posted time.  We'd be doing the party instead of going to the park for the full day, so I'm hoping that the hours will be from 4:00 to close, rather than 7:00 to close.  Thoughts?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CrabbyPatty said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before .... but we attended the first Disney after Hours party in January and EVERYONE had posted that although the event starts at 7:00, we should be able to get in around 4:00 ( based on prior years).  And, you guessed it, we weren't able to get in until a few minutes before 7:00 p.m.
> 
> So I guess I'm a little leary that if we book the Halloween party tickets, we won't get in MK until the posted time.  We'd be doing the party instead of going to the park for the full day, so I'm hoping that the hours will be from 4:00 to close, rather than 7:00 to close.  Thoughts?



An After Hours Party is different from MNSSHP or MVMCP so I don't know if the same rules apply.  

In the past though I have not heard of a single instance where people were not allowed into the parks at 4:00 for MNSSHP or MVMCP.  

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Cluelyss

hereforthechurros said:


> Thank you for the heads up! What are your dates? Ours are $111 each way through discount den booooo.


Yuck! We already had our flight home booked through SW so was just watching for the flight down. It’s a Tuesday (10/30) which helps with the cost. Tues/weds are always the cheapest days with Frontier.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> Yuck! We already had our flight home booked through SW so was just watching for the flight down. It’s a Tuesday (10/30) which helps with the cost. Tues/weds are always the cheapest days with Frontier.


  Keep checking the SW flights.  I was able to save $74 yesterday when our late Aug flight suddenly dropped.  I check every time SW sends out an email and yesterday it worked!  It will mean driving through the night to get to the airport but kinda adds a whole additional day to our trip as we'll now arrive at 8:35 in the morning.


----------



## Christinecinti

Ok- can't figure out how to delete my post, cause I posted about MVMCP on Halloween thread!    ... all it would let me do is alter wording so ignore my "oops!"


----------



## scrappinginontario

Christinecinti said:


> So- we've never done a MVMCP, and I'm thinking about doing one this year.  Is the atmosphere much different / better than a typical night in the part with all the decorations up?  I know the snow on Main Street and overall atmosphere would be great, but trying to decide if it's worth the cost.  I've heard the Christmas parade is wonderful though??  Also, the only dates we would be able to think about are Fri Nov 16th, or maybe Thur Nov 15th (but probably not- depends on flights). Anyone ever experience the parties that week prior to T-giving week, and how were the crowds at those times?  Thanks!!


  You probably want to post this on the Christmas party thread rather than the Halloween Party thread.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Would there be any point in taking a 2 and a 5 year old to MNSSHP (both girls)? They like Moana, but I’m not sure whether everything else will be too grown up for them, and meeting Moana is not worth $400, in my opinion. 

I’m going to the party another day anyway and their mother doesn’t care, so it’s really a question of whether the girls would enjoy it. They will be at WDW for 5 days in total. Thanks!


----------



## Christinecinti

scrappinginontario said:


> You probably want to post this on the Christmas party thread rather than the Halloween Party thread.


  ...   Absolutely!  LOL   I noticed as soon as I posted it was wrong thread, so I was trying to delete- ended up "changing wording" but you had already replied!  Thanks though!  I'm looking for the C-mas party thread as we speak


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Would there be any point in taking a 2 and a 5 year old to MNSSHP (both girls)? They like Moana, but I’m not sure whether everything else will be too grown up for them, and meeting Moana is not worth $400, in my opinion.
> 
> I’m going to the party another day anyway and their mother doesn’t care, so it’s really a question of whether the girls would enjoy it. They will be at WDW for 5 days in total. Thanks!


  I took my DD when she was 4 and she enjoyed what she was awake for but she slept through a good portion of the night too.  Personally if the girls are going to be at the MK other days and you really just want them to meet Moana, that's a pretty penny for a meet 'n greet.  

When we went, we were visiting FL and not going to Disney any other day so I was okay with paying for the tickets and letting her enjoy what she could.  Since then I've only done the parties when we aren't going to WDW other days.  Now that she's 9 we'll be going this year as I know she can stay awake and enjoy the whole thing!



Christinecinti said:


> ...   Absolutely!  LOL   I noticed as soon as I posted it was wrong thread, so I was trying to delete- ended up "changing wording" but you had already replied!  Thanks though!  I'm looking for the C-mas party thread as we speak


   Enjoy the Christmas party!  I've been a few times and loved it!!!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

scrappinginontario said:


> I took my DD when she was 4 and she enjoyed what she was awake for but she slept through a good portion of the night too.  Personally if the girls are going to be at the MK other days and you really just want them to meet Moana, that's a pretty penny for a meet 'n greet.
> 
> When we went, we were visiting FL and not going to Disney any other day so I was okay with paying for the tickets and letting her enjoy what she could.  Since then I've only done the parties when we aren't going to WDW other days.  Now that she's 9 we'll be going this year as I know she can stay awake and enjoy the whole thing!



My other nieces are both 9 too, and I’m going to take both of them - it sounds like it will be a wonderful experience at that age, and I think both my nieces and your daughter will hugely enjoy it. 

That’s a good point about them sleeping through it. They are coming from Mountain time zone but even so, I imagine that Disney will be over-stimulating enough to tire them out well before the party finishes. And, as you say, it’s a lot of money just to meet Moana!


----------



## dachsie

So does this thread and the MVMCP thread get stickied closer to the starting times?  Sure would be easier to keep up with.


----------



## Haley R

People keep mentioning southwest but they must just not have good flights in our area. We would have to drive all the way to Chicago just to get a non stop flight.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dachsie said:


> So does this thread and the MVMCP thread get stickied closer to the starting times?  Sure would be easier to keep up with.


 Go up and click ‘watch’ at the top of this thread.  If you choose to receive emails you will be notified the first time there is a post since you last read the thread.  I find it really helpful to keep up with threads I want.


----------



## LandonDunes

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Would there be any point in taking a 2 and a 5 year old to MNSSHP (both girls)? They like Moana, but I’m not sure whether everything else will be too grown up for them, and meeting Moana is not worth $400, in my opinion.
> 
> I’m going to the party another day anyway and their mother doesn’t care, so it’s really a question of whether the girls would enjoy it. They will be at WDW for 5 days in total. Thanks!



Took our daughters at that age mostly for my 5 yr old, but we had a blast. I don’t remember it being as expensive then as it is now. That was 7 yrs ago.


----------



## dachsie

scrappinginontario said:


> Go up and click ‘watch’ at the top of this thread.  If you choose to receive emails you will be notified the first time there is a post since you last read the thread.  I find it really helpful to keep up with threads I want.


I've done that.  Since they did it for Food & Wine, I was hoping they would do it for these threads too


----------



## RJstanis

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Would there be any point in taking a 2 and a 5 year old to MNSSHP (both girls)? They like Moana, but I’m not sure whether everything else will be too grown up for them, and meeting Moana is not worth $400, in my opinion.
> 
> I’m going to the party another day anyway and their mother doesn’t care, so it’s really a question of whether the girls would enjoy it. They will be at WDW for 5 days in total. Thanks!




Ultimately you know your children better than anyone else. We've been to 4 parties so far between Xmas and Halloween. First time we went boys were 2 and 4. Obviously it left more of a lasting impression on 4yr old but the 2yr old loved it too. It was our first party ever so we didn't plan our day as good as we could have for a late night so we were done by 1030, but still thought it was awesome.

This year they'll obviously be older (8 and almost 6) but we're doing a Universal trip instead with the choice of Disney Halloween Party or a HS/AK day (has their fav ride in EE, fav activity in JTA, and the new TS Land) and they chose Halloween Party without even thinking about it. They love it that much!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

SgtTibbs said:


> Don't quote me on this, but last year the Microsoft Ignite conference booked both parks at Universal for their after party.  Sept. 27th is the day of this years party.  There is no official statement yet but it would seem odd they would return to Universal two years in a row, and since I'm attending the conference I have my fingers crossed.


Thanks for the info. Can u keep me posted if it gets confirmed....annnddd how lucky are you to have that special invite???Awesome!!!!


----------



## Amy11401

scrappinginontario said:


> Keep checking the SW flights.  I was able to save $74 yesterday when our late Aug flight suddenly dropped.  I check every time SW sends out an email and yesterday it worked!  It will mean driving through the night to get to the airport but kinda adds a whole additional day to our trip as we'll now arrive at 8:35 in the morning.


How do you get the emails from Southwest about price drops?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Amy11401 said:


> How do you get the emails from Southwest about price drops?



Not the person you asked, but I just take two minutes and check my flights each morning. I'm usually able to find a cheaper flight one or two times but doing this and getting a credit.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not the person you asked, but I just take two minutes and check my flights each morning. I'm usually able to find a cheaper flight one or two times but doing this and getting a credit.


I really wish we could fly southwest so we could switch flights easily but I don’t want to drive 3+ hours to get to Chicago.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Amy11401 said:


> How do you get the emails from Southwest about price drops?


Just looked at my most recent email and it’s called Southwest Airlines Click n Save.


----------



## crostorfer

Lachelli said:


> Can anyone please advise what night of the week is typically the quietest night for the MNSSHP, we will be in Orlando from Oct 16th 31st, but only plan on doing the MK for MNSSHP event so would obviously like to pick the quietest nigh possible
> 
> Am I also correct in saying that you can enter MK around 4pm in the afternoon
> 
> Thanks



Keep in mind, there is no such thing as "quiet" anymore.


----------



## ilovevacation

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Would there be any point in taking a 2 and a 5 year old to MNSSHP (both girls)? They like Moana, but I’m not sure whether everything else will be too grown up for them, and meeting Moana is not worth $400, in my opinion.



Just a reminder that the 2 year old does not need a ticket.  We decided to attend this year for that reason.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I just booked my tickets for Sept. 

I guess Disney is doing it differently this year because they aren't listing the pricing calendar or letting you book online- you've gotta call them direct now. Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## Haley R

DIS_MIKE said:


> I just booked my tickets for Sept.
> 
> I guess Disney is doing it differently this year because they aren't listing the pricing calendar or letting you book online- you've gotta call them direct now. Does anyone know why this is?


I don’t know why it’s happening but the online booking should open April 17 I believe.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Oh ok. Good to know. Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

DIS_MIKE said:


> I just booked my tickets for Sept.
> 
> I guess Disney is doing it differently this year because they aren't listing the pricing calendar or letting you book online- you've gotta call them direct now. Does anyone know why this is?


 Rumour has it tickets will be available online Apr 17th.

It’s been discussed that possibly they brought the offer out earlier than normal to take focus off the new Parking charges and possibly the onlinewas not ready at the time.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

scrappinginontario said:


> Rumour has it tickets will be available online Apr 17th.
> 
> It’s been discussed that possibly they brought the offer out earlier than normal to take focus off the new Parking charges and possibly the onlinewas not ready at the time.



Gotta love those new parking charges. It was only a matter of time though. Thanks


----------



## Roy Disney

Which way does the Boo To You parade route go ?

Does it start at Main Street or by Splash Mountain?


----------



## sheila14

Roy Disney said:


> Which way does the Boo To You parade route go ?
> 
> Does it start at Main Street or by Splash Mountain?


It starts by splash


----------



## bethbuchall

I'm still going back and forth on whether we should go. The only night we can do it is the first party. Is it particularly difficult to get parade/fireworks viewing that night. I was thinking bloggers probably have more interest in getting video/photos of things like that on the first night.


----------



## ArielSRL

Booked Return to Sleepy Hollow this morning for 8pm on Friday Oct 5th! Also booked our other ADRs for the trip but nothing at MK. We'll do QS at Pop before the party and then grab snacks or another quick QS during if we need to.


----------



## goldie09

bethbuchall said:


> I'm still going back and forth on whether we should go. The only night we can do it is the first party. Is it particularly difficult to get parade/fireworks viewing that night. I was thinking bloggers probably have more interest in getting video/photos of things like that on the first night.


Wondering the same thing! We're also thinking of heading to the first party. Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## AntJulie

bethbuchall said:


> I'm still going back and forth on whether we should go. The only night we can do it is the first party. Is it particularly difficult to get parade/fireworks viewing that night. I was thinking bloggers probably have more interest in getting video/photos of things like that on the first night.





goldie09 said:


> Wondering the same thing! We're also thinking of heading to the first party. Does anyone have any experience?



I would go if this is the only night I could attend. Just go in with a plan and you should be fine. We've never gone on the first night but have attended a sold-out party. Didn't notice much difference between sold-out and non sold-out parties. Have fun if you decide to go!


----------



## LucyBC80

Quick question about Donald: is he still in his  normal park clothes during the party? Last time I attended the party he had the cutest pumpkin outfit on, but I read he’s now meeting in his ‘great Donaldo’ clothes during the party as well.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

I have a question about the costume guidelines. It says that capes cannot be worn below the waist but I've seen people wear cloaks and similar items so is this a lax policy? I always see people dressed up as the Sanderson sisters and they're all wearing long capes or cloaks.


----------



## wehrengrizz

LucyBC80 said:


> Quick question about Donald: is he still in his  normal park clothes during the party? Last time I attended the party he had the cutest pumpkin outfit on, but I read he’s now meeting in his ‘great Donaldo’ clothes during the party as well.


At last year's party, he was meeting with Daisy by Casey Jr (splash pad area), and he had his pumpkin outfit then...I *think* he had the Donaldo costume during Boo To You parades.......
ETA: HOLY Mackerel that's um way larger of a picture than I intended. sorry


----------



## chiisai

Anyone with Frontier flight experience? Specifically, right now flights are open out through late fall, but only every other day, or every two days.  I'm wondering if that is just all we will see? I notice summer has flights daily.  Frontier $$ is great, but I can't make the dates work due to the every other and every two day flights right now...

Just wondering if i should book the 3x price at SW and hope for a drop, or wait for possibly more Frontier flights to open.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> Anyone with Frontier flight experience? Specifically, right now flights are open out through late fall, but only every other day, or every two days.  I'm wondering if that is just all we will see? I notice summer has flights daily.  Frontier $$ is great, but I can't make the dates work due to the every other and every two day flights right now...
> 
> Just wondering if i should book the 3x price at SW and hope for a drop, or wait for possibly more Frontier flights to open.


We plan on flying frontier and they have every day in october available for us and it’s out of a small airport. Typically they don’t add dates to their calendar. We usually just try to make whatever dates they have work. I guess you just have to decide if you want to spend the $ or be flexible, if possible. We looked at southwest and said no way because the only non stop flights were out of an airport 3 1/2 hours from us.


----------



## chiisai

Haley R said:


> We plan on flying frontier and they have every day in october available for us and it’s out of a small airport. Typically they don’t add dates to their calendar. We usually just try to make whatever dates they have work. I guess you just have to decide if you want to spend the $ or be flexible, if possible. We looked at southwest and said no way because the only non stop flights were out of an airport 3 1/2 hours from us.



Thanks for you reply.  I can’t make the dates that Frontier has work, no matter how I try to move days, unfortunately; it’s too much time out of school.  Too bad!


----------



## delgrec

Wondering if you think the party is worth it for just atmosphere, parades (and an occasional ride) if kids (and parents) don't have interest in characters?  We loved the Christmas party for just the atmosphere and parades but not sure if the same will translate to the Halloween party?  Thoughts?  This would be for end of August 2019 (assuming they have parties when we are there).  Trying to decide if the party is another thing to put on the pro list when deciding when to go.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> Thanks for you reply.  I can’t make the dates that Frontier has work, no matter how I try to move days, unfortunately; it’s too much time out of school.  Too bad!


Darn that stinks! Sorry!


----------



## RJstanis

delgrec said:


> Wondering if you think the party is worth it for just atmosphere, parades (and an occasional ride) if kids (and parents) don't have interest in characters?  We loved the Christmas party for just the atmosphere and parades but not sure if the same will translate to the Halloween party?  Thoughts?  This would be for end of August 2019 (assuming they have parties when we are there).  Trying to decide if the party is another thing to put on the pro list when deciding when to go.



This answer to this question is subjective.  If you enjoy Halloween in general, and you enjoyed the Christmas party for those same reasons, odds are you'll enjoy the Halloween Party as well and find value in it. I've done both, and enjoy the Halloween party and it's atmosphere more. Also, the Halloween parade is my all time favorite so I would easily go just for that.

This year we are doing Universal but made time for our 4th Halloween Party as our only Disney activity, and plan on just enjoying rides, Halloween activities, and maybe a character if boys feel up to it, if that's any indication.


----------



## CrabbyPatty

I'm seeing some posts that tickets may be available online 4/17/18.  Umm, my AP expires on April 19th - would I be able to buy tickets for the party and get my AP discount?  I'm planning on getting an AP again, but I'll wait until I get to WDW in August.


----------



## UtahDisneyFan

This year is the first time we hare headed to Florida.  We normally head to Disneyland.  However, we will only be there one day on October 18th and wanted to do the Halloween Party.  A have a ton of questions.  My family isn't interested in characters at all.  We mostly are going for the shows and the rides.  I'm curious what rides will be open during the party.  If we just buy a party ticket, what time can we enter the parks?  I'm a complete newbie and any infor would be amazing.  Thanks so much


----------



## kat_lh

UtahDisneyFan said:


> This year is the first time we hare headed to Florida.  We normally head to Disneyland.  However, we will only be there one day on October 18th and wanted to do the Halloween Party.  A have a ton of questions.  My family isn't interested in characters at all.  We mostly are going for the shows and the rides.  I'm curious what rides will be open during the party.  If we just buy a party ticket, what time can we enter the parks?  I'm a complete newbie and any infor would be amazing.  Thanks so much



I believe you can get in at 4 with your party ticket. In then past Disney has listed rides that are open on the website. You might want to check for the 2017 thread to read up on that. 

Also there’s a really fantastic planning thread on here that can help you come up with a plan for the party.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

UtahDisneyFan said:


> This year is the first time we hare headed to Florida.  We normally head to Disneyland.  However, we will only be there one day on October 18th and wanted to do the Halloween Party.  A have a ton of questions.  My family isn't interested in characters at all.  We mostly are going for the shows and the rides.  I'm curious what rides will be open during the party.  If we just buy a party ticket, what time can we enter the parks?  I'm a complete newbie and any infor would be amazing.  Thanks so much



Utah-

You can enter the park with your party ticket at 4PM but the party doesn't officially start until 7- so no trick-or-treating until then but once you enter the park, you're directed to the right where you'll receive your goodie bag and there will be a few cast members throwing candy in to get you started.
During my past experiences, Jungle Cruise & Splash Mountain are usually closed.


----------



## kat_lh

UtahDisneyFan said:


> I'm curious what rides will be open during the party.



Here’s the info from last year in post 1 (just keep reading it) https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/


----------



## scrappinginontario

UtahDisneyFan said:


> This year is the first time we hare headed to Florida.  We normally head to Disneyland.  However, we will only be there one day on October 18th and wanted to do the Halloween Party.  A have a ton of questions.  My family isn't interested in characters at all.  We mostly are going for the shows and the rides.  I'm curious what rides will be open during the party.  If we just buy a party ticket, what time can we enter the parks?  I'm a complete newbie and any infor would be amazing.  Thanks so much


  Post 1 lists the rides that were open in 2017.  It will be updated with 2018 rides once they are known.  Not sure if Splash will be open or not as last year it was closed for refurbishment during the MNSSHP dates.


----------



## dachsie

CrabbyPatty said:


> I'm seeing some posts that tickets may be available online 4/17/18.  Umm, my AP expires on April 19th - would I be able to buy tickets for the party and get my AP discount?  I'm planning on getting an AP again, but I'll wait until I get to WDW in August.


You will not be able to receive your tickets until you arrive at WDW and show them your AP is active


----------



## RJstanis

Splash Mountain, unless under refurbishment has been open during the parties and has almost been walk on for me later in the party/evening every time we've gone.


----------



## Mrspeaks

I'm wanting to eat at Cinderella's royal table on a party night that we won't be attending. Is that possible as long as the reservation is before regular guests need to exit? My 180 days is now open and I don't see any ADRs. Are the open yet or already booked? Thanks


----------



## Rickat96

Following- Have tickets for October 5!


----------



## bookbabe626

Mrspeaks said:


> I'm wanting to eat at Cinderella's royal table on a party night that we won't be attending. Is that possible as long as the reservation is before regular guests need to exit? My 180 days is now open and I don't see any ADRs. Are the open yet or already booked? Thanks



An ADR before 6pm should let you eat and then get escorted out, or at least that's how it's been done in the past.

I don't think they've released all the dining availability for party nights yet, or at least I'm hoping that's the case.  We're planning on going to the Oct 5th party, and wanted to eat at Crystal Palace beforehand, but no times show after 2:30pm.  It's not that there's no availability, they don't even let you pick the dinner times.  Or is that just me?  We haven't bought our tickets yet, so I'm wondering if that's it?

Has anyone managed to book an ADR at CP for a party night?  Or can someone with a ticket check availability?


----------



## Ormonster

So how bad is it on Halloween. That's the day I check in and since I havn't been to the party in forever so I decided to risk it and get a ticket. This is going to be my Party trip between MNSSHP on the 31, HHN on the 1st, Wine and Dine After Party on the 4th and MVMCP on the 8th.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ormonster said:


> So how bad is it on Halloween. That's the day I check in and since I havn't been to the party in forever so I decided to risk it and get a ticket. This is going to be my Party trip between MNSSHP on the 31, HHN on the 1st, Wine and Dine After Party on the 4th and MVMCP on the 8th.


It will sell out, but won’t be any worse than any other sell out. With a good plan you’ll be fine!


----------



## rlg801

Hello, we have ADR at Ohana on Friday 8/24/18 at 6:45pm. If we buy tickets in advance, would we be able to arrive after dinner (8:30-9:00 pm)or do they close the gates at a certain time?   

It's a big decision because Ohana was a really hard ADR to get and we'd rather not cancel (only 9:30pm and later ADR's remain)

Thanks


----------



## focusondisney

rlg801 said:


> Hello, we have ADR at Ohana on Friday 8/24/18 at 6:45pm. If we buy tickets in advance, would we be able to arrive after dinner (8:30-9:00 pm)or do they close the gates at a certain time?
> 
> It's a big decision because Ohana was a really hard ADR to get and we'd rather not cancel (only 9:30pm and later ADR's remain)
> 
> Thanks



No, they don't close the gates at a certain time so you can enter whenever you want. The problem will be that 'Ohana is usually behind on their  seating. So you might not even get seated til 7:15 or so. Depending on how long it takes you to eat, pay & get to MK, it could be 9 - 9:30. Do you really want to pay for a 5 hour party & then miss 2 or more hours? Is there another day you could do the party?


----------



## rlg801

focusondisney said:


> No, they don't close the gates at a certain time so you can enter whenever you want. The problem will be that 'Ohana is usually behind on their  seating. So you might not even get seated til 7:15 or so. Depending on how long it takes you to eat, pay & get to MK, it could be 9 - 9:30. Do you really want to pay for a 5 hour party & then miss 2 or more hours? Is there another day you could do the party?



Ouch, I didn't even think of getting seated later than our res. time. We are staying Aug. 20-27 so it would be the only day we could do the party. The kids never experienced MNSSHP before...and I really want to try Ohana for dinner!  Maybe we will get lucky and find an ADR for a different day as we get closer.

Thanks


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I just realized the FOF parade is still listed at 3pm on August 17th. Do you think they will change it to 2? All other days are 2 starting the 19th, so I am wondering if it will stay at 3, which puts a slight damper on my plans of entering at 3:30 after a break.  
We planned on going to MK in the AM, taking a break, and then heading back for remaining Fps, dinner and MNSSHP.
If it stays as is, the parade hits the front about 3:20ish? I want to time us getting there beating those exiting the park after the parade.


----------



## focusondisney

rlg801 said:


> Ouch, I didn't even think of getting seated later than our res. time. We are staying Aug. 20-27 so it would be the only day we could do the party. The kids never experienced MNSSHP before...and I really want to try Ohana for dinner!  Maybe we will get lucky and find an ADR for a different day as we get closer.
> 
> Thanks



Touring plans has a free ADR finder. They notify you if the adr you are looking for is found. They don't book it for you, they just give you an alert & you still have to try & snag it before anyone else does. Many posters have had good luck with that. Also, check out the dining reservations subforum here. They have threads for each month. People post if they have an adr to cancel & you try to coordinate them dropping & you booking. Good luck!

I don't know the ages of your kids, but if it comes to a choice, I'd go with the Halloween party. 'Ohana is ok, but it is just a meal. The party is a real experience!


----------



## scrappinginontario

rlg801 said:


> Hello, we have ADR at Ohana on Friday 8/24/18 at 6:45pm. If we buy tickets in advance, would we be able to arrive after dinner (8:30-9:00 pm)or do they close the gates at a certain time?
> 
> It's a big decision because Ohana was a really hard ADR to get and we'd rather not cancel (only 9:30pm and later ADR's remain)
> 
> Thanks


 I would keep looking for another day to do ‘Ohana.  It’s my favourite ADR right now but personally I wouldn’t enjoy it as I’d constantly be thinking of getting to the party.  Keep trying.  Many times I’ve gotten a different ‘Ohana reservation closer to the date.  Just keep checking numerous times a day.  I find more open 30ush days ahead as this is when people need to make final payments on their trips.  If you have  TP subscription, use their reservation finder too.



TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I just realized the FOF parade is still listed at 3pm on August 17th. Do you think they will change it to 2? All other days are 2 starting the 19th, so I am wondering if it will stay at 3, which puts a slight damper on my plans of entering at 3:30 after a break.
> We planned on going to MK in the AM, taking a break, and then heading back for remaining Fps, dinner and MNSSHP.
> If it stays as is, the parade hits the front about 3:20ish? I want to time us getting there beating those exiting the park after the parade.


 I think you’ll want to arrive at the main gate (after security) by 3:00ish.  Any later and not only are you fighting FoF crowds but also those arriving early for the party who are not eligible to enter until 4:00.  I imagine the front of the park being extremely busy from 3:15 onwards.


----------



## Haley R

rlg801 said:


> Hello, we have ADR at Ohana on Friday 8/24/18 at 6:45pm. If we buy tickets in advance, would we be able to arrive after dinner (8:30-9:00 pm)or do they close the gates at a certain time?
> 
> It's a big decision because Ohana was a really hard ADR to get and we'd rather not cancel (only 9:30pm and later ADR's remain)
> 
> Thanks


I would do the Halloween party instead. We did ohana with our niece and we all just felt okay with it. I won’t be making a special trip back. I imagine a Halloween party would be more memorable for your kids than a meal. We were able to get ohana about two weeks out using the touring plans adr finder.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Thanks for the help!
Ugh, back to the drawing board planning that day...


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rlg801 said:


> Ouch, I didn't even think of getting seated later than our res. time. We are staying Aug. 20-27 so it would be the only day we could do the party. The kids never experienced MNSSHP before...and I really want to try Ohana for dinner!  Maybe we will get lucky and find an ADR for a different day as we get closer.
> 
> Thanks



I'd skip Ohana or try and find a different night.  It just wouldn't be worth it to rush thru to get to the MNSSHP.


----------



## UtahDisneyFan

Awesome, thanks for everyone's replies.  I'm super excited to be going.  You guys are the best!!!


----------



## rlg801

focusondisney said:


> Touring plans has a free ADR finder. They notify you if the adr you are looking for is found. They don't book it for you, they just give you an alert & you still have to try & snag it before anyone else does. Many posters have had good luck with that. Also, check out the dining reservations subforum here. They have threads for each month. People post if they have an adr to cancel & you try to coordinate them dropping & you booking. Good luck!
> 
> I don't know the ages of your kids, but if it comes to a choice, I'd go with the Halloween party. 'Ohana is ok, but it is just a meal. The party is a real experience!



My girls will be 9 and 6 when we go in August. They are already talking about this party, lol. I will definitely look into Touring Plans, thanks!


----------



## rlg801

scrappinginontario said:


> I would keep looking for another day to do ‘Ohana.  It’s my favourite ADR right now but personally I wouldn’t enjoy it as *I’d constantly be thinking of getting to the party.*  Keep trying.  Many times I’ve gotten a different ‘Ohana reservation closer to the date.  Just keep checking numerous times a day.  I find more open 30ush days ahead as this is when people need to make final payments on their trips.  If you have  TP subscription, use their reservation finder too.
> 
> I think you’ll want to arrive at the main gate (after security) by 3:00ish.  Any later and not only are you fighting FoF crowds but also those arriving early for the party who are not eligible to enter until 4:00.  I imagine the front of the park being extremely busy from 3:15 onwards.



That would be me, constantly looking at my watch and not enjoying the dinner! I will keep looking for another day for 'Ohana.


----------



## coolingjupiter

How late can someone get on line for a character on party nights?


----------



## Kristina G.

coolingjupiter said:


> How late can someone get on line for a character on party nights?


For people who do not have party tickets, you cannot get in line for special characters before the park closes at 6 pm. 

For people with tickets, I'm pretty sure you can line up for characters up until the party ends at midnight...you will have to talk to CMs/character handlers when you get there to be sure.


----------



## mom2rtk

Kristina G. said:


> For people who do not have party tickets, you cannot get in line for special characters before the park closes at 6 pm.
> 
> For people with tickets, I'm pretty sure you can line up for characters up until the party ends at midnight...you will have to talk to CMs/character handlers when you get there to be sure.


I'm sure someone will have specifics, but I'm pretty sure they cut the character lines before midnight.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Kristina G. said:


> For people who do not have party tickets, you cannot get in line for special characters before the park closes at 6 pm.
> 
> For people with tickets, I'm pretty sure you can line up for characters up until the party ends at midnight...you will have to talk to CMs/character handlers when you get there to be sure.



It depends on the character. If there is a long line, the CMs will close the line early.


----------



## sluggozmom

I'm hoping to get an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket this year.. I'm going to hit MK on August 17th (my arrival day) and stay until they close for the party, then head to another park. 
Is there any chance they'll sell me a Halloween bucket without a wristband? I'd love to have the bucket for my whole trip. My party tix aren't until the 24th,  our last night.


----------



## Kristina G.

sluggozmom said:


> I'm hoping to get an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket this year.. I'm going to hit MK on August 17th (my arrival day) and stay until they close for the party, then head to another park.
> Is there any chance they'll sell me a Halloween bucket without a wristband? I'd love to have the bucket for my whole trip. My party tix aren't until the 24th,  our last night.


Last year they did not sell the popcorn buckets until the party started and only if you had a wristband.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

sluggozmom said:


> I'm hoping to get an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket this year.. I'm going to hit MK on August 17th (my arrival day) and stay until they close for the party, then head to another park.
> Is there any chance they'll sell me a Halloween bucket without a wristband? I'd love to have the bucket for my whole trip. My party tix aren't until the 24th,  our last night.



No, they will not sell you party specific merchandise without a wristband. Last year, I'm pretty sure they didn't start offering the Oogie boogie popcorn buckets until the party officially started at 7 pm.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> I’m 99% sure 6:00 was the cut off at MVMCP last year. I know I only had 2 FPs booked before our party.



Correct. I had 3, but only b/c AP.


----------



## monique5

wdwplanner13 said:


> I read somewhere that if using magic bands and not hard ticket for fast pass with the party, then its best to create an alternate group on mde so that the regular park admissions/fast passes aren't used (Can't find that post now) would that need to be done with purchase of party tickets or later?  Do I need to come up with phony names now or can it wait?



That was several years ago when MB were 1st introduced. You do not have that problem now if you go through the correct line. There's a dedicated line for MNSSHP/MVMCP entry, typically to the right with large signs.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> You’ll likely get mixed opinions on this, but we’ve done it many times as have others around us and in this thread. It’s a pretty common practice at parties for characters with open queues. We do generally all line up together, though, so that everyone around us knows our party size. Then I’ll send DH and the kids away for a bit.



This! I was 1st in line for Moana last year for MVMCP @ 4pm. Received WB around 3:50pm in Adventureland. Nicely told the PP behind me that my DH & DD9 would be joining me. I was done by 5:50pm.


----------



## Haley R

Do the Halloween magic bands sell out quickly? Do they save some to sell each night? We won't be there until October 23 or 25 and I was hoping to buy one.


----------



## Livelovedance

monique5 said:


> This! I was 1st in line for Moana last year for MVMCP @ 4pm. Received WB around 3:50pm in Adventureland. Nicely told the PP behind me that my DH & DD9 would be joining me. I was done by 5:50pm.



Did you start the line at 4pm? We're trying to decide if we want to do Moana's line or not, and what time we should get on line.


----------



## hswillia07

My kiddos will be 7 and 4 when we do MNSSHP. We'll try to do the earlier fireworks, parade, etc., but I'd also like to stay as late as possible! We'll have a very calm morning, no park, so hopefully that will help. ANYway, am I crazy to try to do an 8am breakfast at Epcot the next morning?? Also, our planned MK day is a party day, which is fine because we planned to leave after dinner anyway, but are crowds during the day on park days busier? same? This is a short trip for us - half the amount of time we spent last year - so there isn't a ton of room to move plans around. Thanks so much!


----------



## Rich M

hswillia07 said:


> My kiddos will be 7 and 4 when we do MNSSHP. We'll try to do the earlier fireworks, parade, etc., but I'd also like to stay as late as possible! We'll have a very calm morning, no park, so hopefully that will help. ANYway, am I crazy to try to do an 8am breakfast at Epcot the next morning?? Also, our planned MK day is a party day, which is fine because we planned to leave after dinner anyway, but are crowds during the day on park days busier? same? This is a short trip for us - half the amount of time we spent last year - so there isn't a ton of room to move plans around. Thanks so much!



If you happen to make it to close then you probably are getting back to your hotel or wherever your staying until 1 maybe even 1:30 depending on distance. I would try to avoid any early morning the next day if it was me with kids.


----------



## FoxC63

coolingjupiter said:


> How late can someone get on line for a character on party nights?





lvcourtneyy said:


> It depends on the character. If there is a long line, the CMs will close the line early.



This is the correct answer


----------



## BrianMcG

My GF and I are staying at  POFQ from Oct 16-21 and were planning on getting party tickets for the Thursday, 10/18 party.  Right now, our tentative plan is to spend the day at MK and leave for an early dinner break at Ohana before coming back for the party.  Many people have mentioned earlier in this thread that it may not be worth it to do go to Ohana as you would be wasting time that could be spent enjoying the party.  However, neither of us really care about meeting any characters or trick or treating.  We are mostly considering buying tickets because I think it is the best option for us to get MK done in one day and I also think the fireworks and parade would be fun to see.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this plan? I really would like to try Ohana and none of the dinner options inside the park really appeal to us.  Also, if Ohana seems plausible, what time would you suggest I try to get an ADR for?  My thinking would be to shoot for a time when the park is still open for both guests and party-goers, as I would imagine the lines for attractions would be the longest.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> If you happen to make it to close then you probably are getting back to your hotel or wherever your staying until 1 maybe even 1:30 depending on distance. I would try to avoid any early morning the next day if it was me with kids.


I second this. We just took our 9 yo niece to the After Hours event that ended at midnight. We left a little before midnight because she was dragging and went to sleep around 1 am. We then woke up at 5:30 am to get to rope drop at Animal Kingdom. I would never do that again with kids. She was really tired so we left Animal Kingdom by 3 pm and didn't get to do a lot of the things we wanted to do.


----------



## FoxC63

sluggozmom said:


> I'm hoping to get an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket this year.. I'm going to hit MK on August 17th (my arrival day) and stay until they close for the party, then head to another park.
> Is there any chance they'll sell me a Halloween bucket without a wristband? I'd love to have the bucket for my whole trip. My party tix aren't until the 24th,  our last night.





Kristina G. said:


> Last year they did not sell the popcorn buckets until the party started and only if you had a wristband.



Correct again!  And Disney Parks blog added:

*"UPDATE 10/16/17:* The Oogie Boogie Premium Popcorn Bucket is now sold out at both Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort."

DISers reported they were sold out earlier than 10/16/17.  The Mickey Pumpkin PC buckets were sold at all four parks and then were extremely limited in October.  This is from the Disney Parks Blog:
*
"UPDATE 9/29/17*: Due to the overwhelming popularity of these creepy culinary collectibles, there will be limited quantities available throughout the month of October."  

They were sold at 7pm and you had to have your wristband on to purchase.  My son wants the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket as well but he won't be attending the party this year


----------



## FoxC63

BrianMcG said:


> Also, if Ohana seems plausible, what time would you suggest I try to get an ADR for?  My thinking would be to shoot for a time when the park is still open for both guests and party-goers, as I would imagine the lines for attractions would be the longest.  Thanks for the help!



Based on your information you can secure an ADR at 5pm.  It sounds like you're assuming all the attractions will be busy and that's not the case.  Most guests don't go to MK because it does shut down early and only the most popular rides like Mine Train, Pirates, HM & Buzz will have long waits but many are walk on.  

Having said that, if it were me I would secure an ADR at 4pm.  Allow 45 minutes up to an hour to dine, add 20/30 minutes for transportation and you should be at MK no later than 5:30 just in time for the mass exodus.


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Based on your information you can secure an ADR at 5pm.  It sounds like you're assuming all the attractions will be busy and that's not the case.  Most guests don't go to MK because it does shut down early and only the most popular rides like Mine Train, Pirates, HM & Buzz will have long waits but many are walk on.
> 
> Having said that, if it were me I would secure an ADR at 4pm.  Allow 45 minutes up to an hour to dine, add 20/30 minutes for transportation and you should be at MK no later than 5:30 just in time for the mass exodus.



I agree with FoxC. I wouldn't want any ADR later than 4pm if I was attending the party.  Getting to the park by 530 is prob best case scenario IMO. Ohana is notoriously running behind on reservations especially. The eligible park hours from 4-midnight go super fast, especially if you plan on enjoying any of the entertainment (parade(s), fireworks, etc) plus any rides and/or characters. Unless you are going to the same park multiple times, and/or multiple parties, you won't be maximizing your experience by having a later ADR or especially leaving and returning.


----------



## kat_lh

hswillia07 said:


> My kiddos will be 7 and 4 when we do MNSSHP. We'll try to do the earlier fireworks, parade, etc., but I'd also like to stay as late as possible!



We’re doing this with three kids 10, 8 and 3. The next day, we have an 8:45 PPO at Hollywood & Vine. Assuming you have a HS day, can you flip that with your Epcot day? At HS, you can get at 7:45 with a PPO regardless of the actual time so we’re doing that to get them signed up for Jedi training. It means that if we sleep in by a little, we’ll still be able to get them signed up before rope drop. 

If you’re doing FEA after your breakfast at Epcot, there’s not a lot of flexibility to move that later and still miss the crowds without feeling so rushed at breakfast. 

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## FoxC63

*August Party Guests*

If you need help with creating an itinerary click this link:  

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL]


----------



## scrappinginontario

hswillia07 said:


> My kiddos will be 7 and 4 when we do MNSSHP. We'll try to do the earlier fireworks, parade, etc., but I'd also like to stay as late as possible! We'll have a very calm morning, no park, so hopefully that will help. ANYway, am I crazy to try to do an 8am breakfast at Epcot the next morning?? Also, our planned MK day is a party day, which is fine because we planned to leave after dinner anyway, but are crowds during the day on park days busier? same? This is a short trip for us - half the amount of time we spent last year - so there isn't a ton of room to move plans around. Thanks so much!


  Personally I would not attempt an 8am ADR the day after a party.  You will want to leave your resort room by 6:45 to allow time to walk to the bus, trans to Epcot, go through security and then walk the 5-10 mins within Epcot to your ADR.  That makes for a pretty busy evening then short night if sleep.  You may get to your ADR but depending on your children and their need for sleep, you may pay for it later in the day.  Can you keep an eye out for a later ADR?

MK tends to be quite quiet on party days compared to other days as manybstay away due to shorter hours and no nighttime  entertainment. We normally choose the MK on these days because they are a bit quieter



BrianMcG said:


> My GF and I are staying at  POFQ from Oct 16-21 and were planning on getting party tickets for the Thursday, 10/18 party.  Right now, our tentative plan is to spend the day at MK and leave for an early dinner break at Ohana before coming back for the party.  Many people have mentioned earlier in this thread that it may not be worth it to do go to Ohana as you would be wasting time that could be spent enjoying the party.


 I believe the ‘ohana Reservation you are referring to was for a family with a reservation around 7pm therefore in the middle of the party.  As others have said, if you can secure something around 4:00 that timing would be much better and allow you to easily do both ‘Ohana and the party.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FoxC63

rlg801 said:


> That would be me, constantly looking at my watch and not enjoying the dinner! I will keep looking for another day for 'Ohana.



Ohana, Be Our Guest and others.  When it comes to signature dining and character dining during MNSSHP and you're a newbie I don't recommend it.  Eat well before you arrive and snack in the park.  Some restaurants will be open and Main Street Bakery (Starbucks) is one of them and they serve sandwiches and a variety of salads.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Do the Halloween magicbands sell out quickly? Do they save some to sell each night? We won't be there until October 23 or 25 and I was hoping to buy one.



Last year Disney released TWO - 2017 MNSSHP MagicBands.  Both were limited edition.  This was the first:


Disney Blog:  "This Halloween-inspired MagicBand (shown at top) will be presented in a decorative box that smells like chocolate, and will have a limited edition size of 4,000. It contains the MagicBand 2."  The BOX smelled like chocolate not the band and it was available on the first party until it sold out. 

Then on Friday, October 13th  *Surprise!* Disney released another 2017 MNSSHP Limited Edition Magicband 2:



This band made special effects at touch points in the Magic Kingdom.  What will we see this year


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Last year Disney released TWO - 2017 MNSSHP MagicBands.  Both were limited edition.  This was the first:
> View attachment 315211
> 
> Disney Blog:  "This Halloween-inspired MagicBand (shown at top) will be presented in a decorative box that smells like chocolate, and will have a limited edition size of 4,000. It contains the MagicBand 2."  The BOX smelled like chocolate not the band and it was available on the first party until it sold out.
> 
> Then on Friday, October 13th  *Surprise!* Disney released another 2017 MNSSHP Limited Edition Magicband 2:
> 
> View attachment 315212
> 
> This band made special effects at touch points in the Magic Kingdom.  What will we see this year


Hopefully they will learn from last year and release more this time! I’m really wanting to buy one!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> Last year Disney released TWO - 2017 MNSSHP MagicBands.  Both were limited edition.  This was the first:
> View attachment 315211
> 
> Disney Blog:  "This Halloween-inspired MagicBand (shown at top) will be presented in a decorative box that smells like chocolate, and will have a limited edition size of 4,000. It contains the MagicBand 2."  The BOX smelled like chocolate not the band and it was available on the first party until it sold out.
> 
> Then on Friday, October 13th  *Surprise!* Disney released another 2017 MNSSHP Limited Edition Magicband 2:
> 
> View attachment 315212
> 
> This band made special effects at touch points in the Magic Kingdom.  What will we see this year



We went over the week of Halloween last year and were initially told both magicbands were sold out. Then we at MK another day and they were selling them during the regular park day . We also ended up finding both of them in the outlets on our way home.


----------



## chiisai

FoxC63 said:


> Ohana, Be Our Guest and others.  When it comes to signature dining and character dining during MNSSHP and you're a newbie I don't recommend it.  Eat well before you arrive and snack in the park.  Some restaurants will be open and Main Street Bakery (Starbucks) is one of them and they serve sandwiches and a variety of salads.



Completely agree!   We went to MVMCP last year and ate before going.  We arrived as early as we could get in on our tickets, and time speeds by!  Spend it on the rides, shows, characters, etc.  If you get there as early as you can, getting a sandwich at the Starbucks is a great idea.  Another option is stopping at Pecos Bill if you’ll be in that section sometime when folks get hungry.


----------



## coolingjupiter

FoxC63 said:


> This is the correct answer



 Thank you. My friend really wants to meet Jack and Sally but I know that they are crazy popular! Because it’s her birthday and we are eating at Be Our Guest restaurant at 5PM, we will not be able to get on line before the party, which imI know is when we should!   I just wasn’t sure how late we could get on line and still meet them. It’s hard because I don’t personally care to wait a long time to meet these characters.  Maybe I can leave her to meet them by herself and go do the things I want to while she’s waiting! Thanks again.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> We went over the week of Halloween last year and were initially told both magicbands were sold out. Then we at MK another day and they were selling them during the regular park day . We also ended up finding both of them in the outlets on our way home.


Huh that’s strange. Kind of defeats the purpose if I have to buy it on my way home. I was hoping to be able to use it while I’m there. I guess I’ll just have to wait and see. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Do the Halloween magic bands sell out quickly? Do they save some to sell each night? We won't be there until October 23 or 25 and I was hoping to buy one.


They do NOT hold a specific amount back for each party. Once they’re gone, they’re gone.


----------



## Cluelyss

coolingjupiter said:


> Thank you. My friend really wants to meet Jack and Sally but I know that they are crazy popular! Because it’s her birthday and we are eating at Be Our Guest restaurant at 5PM, we will not be able to get on line before the party, which imI know is when we should!   I just wasn’t sure how late we could get on line and still meet them. It’s hard because I don’t personally care to wait a long time to meet these characters.  Maybe I can leave her to meet them by herself and go do the things I want to while she’s waiting! Thanks again.


I’d plan to line up during the 2nd parade then.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Correct again!  And Disney Parks blog added:
> 
> *"UPDATE 10/16/17:* The Oogie Boogie Premium Popcorn Bucket is now sold out at both Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort."
> 
> DISers reported they were sold out earlier than 10/16/17.  The Mickey Pumpkin PC buckets were sold at all four parks and then were extremely limited in October.  This is from the Disney Parks Blog:
> *
> "UPDATE 9/29/17*: Due to the overwhelming popularity of these creepy culinary collectibles, there will be limited quantities available throughout the month of October."
> 
> They were sold at 7pm and you had to have your wristband on to purchase.  My son wants the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket as well but he won't be attending the party this year


I can confirm they were sold out in WDW before the 16th - we tried to buy one 10/13 and they were sold out by then.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> They do NOT hold a specific amount back for each party. Once they’re gone, they’re gone.


That's a bummer. I was really hoping to buy some cool items at the Halloween parties. I guess I will have to wait and see what is left when we go.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> That's a bummer. I was really hoping to buy some cool items at the Halloween parties. I guess I will have to wait and see what is left when we go.



That was one thing we were upset with going Halloween week last year. I’m a pin collector and most of the party pins weren’t available when we went on 10/25. DBF was in search of the candy corn Magicband, which he ended up finding, but originally we were told they were sold out. The Oogie boogie popcorn buckets were long gone and the shirt options were very limited. I bought many items through resale or personal shoppers.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Quick question - got tickets for MNSSHP and a 14 day ticket. Can I make fast pass reservations from 4.30 - 6pm and enter at 4.15pm with my MNSSHP? 

Also, will there be much of a line for Winnie the Pooh (and Piglet) from 6pm or so? DD is obsessed with Piglet and would love photos with him if he was in his Halloween outfit. 

Thanks


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> That was one thing we were upset with going Halloween week last year. I’m a pin collector and most of the party pins weren’t available when we went on 10/25. DBF was in search of the candy corn Magicband, which he ended up finding, but originally we were told they were sold out. The Oogie boogie popcorn buckets were long gone and the shirt options were very limited. I bought many items through resale or personal shoppers.


Is that normal from year to year or did that just happen last year?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> Is that normal from year to year or did that just happen last year?



Good question. We’re used to going in September so I’m not sure.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> Good question. We’re used to going in September so I’m not sure.


I sure hope I'm able to get some merchandise. That was one of the things I was most excited about for the party!


----------



## sheila14

Ceilidhscot said:


> Quick question - got tickets for MNSSHP and a 14 day ticket. Can I make fast pass reservations from 4.30 - 6pm and enter at 4.15pm with my MNSSHP?
> 
> Also, will there be much of a line for Winnie the Pooh (and Piglet) from 6pm or so? DD is obsessed with Piglet and would love photos with him if he was in his Halloween outfit.
> 
> Thanks


I am not sure about FP’s I believe you should be able to make fast passes before the party however I can comment on Pooh and the gang. You definitely want to line up early if possible their line dies get long. I met them last year, I got in line at 9:30 after meeting Queen and Tweedles and waited for 45 minutes including 2 breaks the characters did. If you don’t mind waiting in line then do it but with them being a popular character M&G, the line tends to stay long.


----------



## monique5

Livelovedance said:


> Did you start the line at 4pm? We're trying to decide if we want to do Moana's line or not, and what time we should get on line.



Yes, I started the line.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Thanks Sheila - thought that might be the case. DD is desperate to see Hocus Pocus so think it’ll be the one meet and greet then (with Piglet and co as early as we can once we’ve done the fastpasses). Much as I’d love to meet the 7 dwarves, I really don’t want to be standing in line most of the night as defo want to ride Haunted Mansion (that’s not up for negotiation lol!)


----------



## monique5

lvcourtneyy said:


> We went over the week of Halloween last year and were initially told both magicbands were sold out. Then we at MK another day and they were selling them during the regular park day . We also ended up finding both of them in the outlets on our way home.



This for us during MVMCP (last week of parties). Others had posted this as well about MNSSHP last year. Selling MVMCP exclusive items during day to all guests.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

monique5 said:


> This for us during MVMCP (last week of parties). Others had posted this as well about MNSSHP last year. Selling MVMCP exclusive items during day to all guests.



Very frustrating. I wouldn’t care if they had enough merchandise for all the parties but it’s frustrating when things are sold out when you pay a premium for a party.


----------



## Rich M

lvcourtneyy said:


> Very frustrating. I wouldn’t care if they had enough merchandise for all the parties but it’s frustrating when things are sold out when you pay a premium for a party.



I agree.  Everything that is party exclusive should have a certain number of them available on each party.  If they sale out then that's fair but allocate so many per party.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Rich M said:


> I agree.  Everything that is party exclusive should have a certain number of them available on each party.  If they sale out then that's fair but allocate so many per party.



Agreed. I’m glad I’m making a trip in August and October this year. I might actually be able to buy some merchandise lol


----------



## hswillia07

Thanks to everyone who answered my question about an early Epcot morning after the party - I really appreciate it! We can't really switch much around, but we will have an afternoon break on Epcot day, so hopefully that will help us. I also won't push everyone to stay out until the end of the party  Thanks again!


----------



## sheila14

Ceilidhscot said:


> Thanks Sheila - thought that might be the case. DD is desperate to see Hocus Pocus so think it’ll be the one meet and greet then (with Piglet and co as early as we can once we’ve done the fastpasses). Much as I’d love to meet the 7 dwarves, I really don’t want to be standing in line most of the night as defo want to ride Haunted Mansion (that’s not up for negotiation lol!)


Well if you want them also I would get in line for dwarves at no later than 4:30 they come out as early as 6 pm. Then you can run over quickly and get in line for Pooh be all done by 7:30-8pm still plenty of party time left!!!


----------



## sheila14

sheila14 said:


> Well if you want them also I would get in line for dwarves at no later than 4:30 they come out as early as 6 pm. Then you can run over quickly and get in line for Pooh be all done by 7:30-8pm still plenty of party time left!!!


Since you are going later, follow this thread for helpful pointers. I am going to the second party and hope to post live and after the party


----------



## sheila14

lvcourtneyy said:


> Agreed. I’m glad I’m making a trip in August and October this year. I might actually be able to buy some merchandise lol


I just want the popcorn bucket!!!


----------



## Haley R

Ceilidhscot said:


> Thanks Sheila - thought that might be the case. DD is desperate to see Hocus Pocus so think it’ll be the one meet and greet then (with Piglet and co as early as we can once we’ve done the fastpasses). Much as I’d love to meet the 7 dwarves, I really don’t want to be standing in line most of the night as defo want to ride Haunted Mansion (that’s not up for negotiation lol!)


Is Haunted Mansion different during the party? I keep seeing people on here say they have to ride it.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I agree.  Everything that is party exclusive should have a certain number of them available on each party.  If they sale out then that's fair but allocate so many per party.


I might be sending an email to guest relations. It probably won't do anything, but at least they will know that people are hoping to buy items at the end of October. I don't feel like it would be that hard to ration out merchandise.


----------



## areno79

Does anyone know when they typically open up the Happy Hallowishes dessert party? I'm considering going, but that would make 3 dessert parties on our trip and that's an awful lot. But I just love not having to stake out a spot for the fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> We went over the week of Halloween last year and were initially told both magicbands were sold out. Then we at MK another day and they were selling them during the regular park day . We also ended up finding both of them in the outlets on our way home.



YES!  I could have sworn I saw the first one on the app after Halloween, I was under the weather during our trip so .  Thank you for this!


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> Is Haunted Mansion different during the party? I keep seeing people on here say they have to ride it.


They have ghosts ladies out front putting on skits I cannot think of their names but I am sure someone here can fill us in. Plus with it being Halloween it is like tradition to ride HM.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> YES!  I could have sworn I saw the first one on the app after Halloween, I was under the weather during our trip so .  Thank you for this!


We will have other MK days so I might just have to look then if they don't set any out during the party.


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> They have ghosts ladies out front putting on skits I cannot think of their names but I am sure someone here can fill us in. Plus with it being Halloween it is like tradition to ride HM.


I knew they changed the ride at DL, but didn't think they did at DW. Sounds like we might just want to check out whatever is out front. We will mostly be waiting in line for characters.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Hopefully they will learn from last year and release more this time! I’m really wanting to buy one!!





coolingjupiter said:


> Thank you. My friend really wants to meet Jack and Sally but I know that they are crazy popular! Because it’s her birthday and we are eating at Be Our Guest restaurant at 5PM, we will not be able to get on line before the party, which imI know is when we should!   I just wasn’t sure how late we could get on line and still meet them. It’s hard because I don’t personally care to wait a long time to meet these characters.  Maybe I can leave her to meet them by herself and go do the things I want to while she’s waiting! Thanks again.



You are more than welcome to make an itinerary over here:  

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Is that normal from year to year or did that just happen last year?



I can confirm that's every year.  It's the only time we go.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> They have ghosts ladies out front putting on skits I cannot think of their names but I am sure someone here can fill us in. Plus with it being Halloween it is like tradition to ride HM.


*
Madame Carlotta* and *Madame Rinotta* (they rotate throughout the night)


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I knew they changed the ride at DL, but didn't think they did at DW. Sounds like we might just want to check out whatever is out front. We will mostly be waiting in line for characters.


They don’t change the ride, but have the ghosts on the lawn and the CMs have on extra makeup during MSNNHP. The whole mood is just creepier. It’s a must ride for us on party nights.


----------



## Cluelyss

sheila14 said:


> Well if you want them also I would get in line for dwarves at no later than 4:30 they come out as early as 6 pm. Then you can run over quickly and get in line for Pooh be all done by 7:30-8pm still plenty of party time left!!!


I was going to suggest this as well. In 2016 we lined up for the dwarfs around 5:30 (a bit later than I’d planned, goal was closer to 5) but were still done about 6:40. We then headed right to Pooh and gang and were one of the last families in their first set. We were done with both by 8.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

It's gonna be my first time at the Party and I'm so excited!!!!!!!

I still cannot find online tickets, they said it will be available close to the event, but how close?
I'm afraid it sells out before I get chance to buy... when they used to make online tickets availabe?


----------



## Jenis

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> It's gonna be my first time at the Party and I'm so excited!!!!!!!
> 
> I still cannot find online tickets, they said it will be available close to the event, but how close?
> I'm afraid it sold out before I got chance to get... when they used to release online tickets?



I believe they have said the 17th.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> They don’t change the ride, but have the ghosts on the lawn and the CMs have on extra makeup during MSNNHP. The whole mood is just creepier. It’s a must ride for us on party nights.


We will have to make sure we ride it then!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> It's gonna be my first time at the Party and I'm so excited!!!!!!!
> 
> I still cannot find online tickets, they said it will be available close to the event, but how close?
> I'm afraid it sold out before I got chance to get... when they used to release online tickets?



Tickets do not sell out quickly - don't worry!


----------



## areno79

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> It's gonna be my first time at the Party and I'm so excited!!!!!!!
> 
> I still cannot find online tickets, they said it will be available close to the event, but how close?
> I'm afraid it sells out before I get chance to buy... when they used to make online tickets availabe?


You can also purchase your tickets by calling Disney. That's how several people purchased their tickets already


----------



## snowwhitesmom

I'm so excited, I'm hopping around more than a June bug on an Arizona highway!


----------



## sheila14

I am now ready for MNSSHP!!! I just picked up my items from the print designer. I have my bat T-shirt and my trick or treat bag!!!! Trying to upload photo but keeping getting the file too large.


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> They don’t change the ride, but have the ghosts on the lawn and the CMs have on extra makeup during MSNNHP. The whole mood is just creepier. It’s a must ride for us on party nights.





Haley R said:


> We will have to make sure we ride it then!



We normally use one of our 3 FP for it before the party starts to get us in the (haunting) spirit. That way we can decide later on if we want to wait in line to ride it during the party, or just skip it since we already rode it earlier. It's one of the few rides that typically has a decent wait during the party.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

areno79 said:


> You can also purchase your tickets by calling Disney. That's how several people purchased their tickets already


I ordered mine already over the phone! I think they shipped out today because I got a notification from UPS that I had a WDW Fulfillment shipped 2nd day air from Lake Buena Vista. Typically, I get everything from Disney through USPS. It has to be the tickets because the Magicbands don't ship that early. The suspense is still killing me though.


----------



## mamapenguin

Haley R said:


> I knew they changed the ride at DL, but didn't think they did at DW. Sounds like we might just want to check out whatever is out front. We will mostly be waiting in line for characters.


I really wish that they did Holiday Haunted Mansion at WDW! I love that at DL, finding out last year that they don't do it was a real disappointment. I like Haunted Mansion, but after experiencing Holiday Haunted Mansion with Jack, it's somewhat underwhelming. It's like the difference between that's cute, and wow!


----------



## Haley R

mamapenguin said:


> I really wish that they did Holiday Haunted Mansion at WDW! I love that at DL, finding out last year that they don't do it was a real disappointment. I like Haunted Mansion, but after experiencing Holiday Haunted Mansion with Jack, it's somewhat underwhelming. It's like the difference between that's cute, and wow!


Our original plan was actually to go to DL this fall but we can’t convince ourselves to go there. The plane tickets cost so much more than going to Orlando. I even bought the unofficial guide for DL!


----------



## kickash

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> It's gonna be my first time at the Party and I'm so excited!!!!!!!
> 
> I still cannot find online tickets, they said it will be available close to the event, but how close?
> I'm afraid it sells out before I get chance to buy... when they used to make online tickets availabe?



Did you try calling the number on the website?


----------



## kickash

DIS_MIKE said:


> I ordered mine already over the phone! I think they shipped out today because I got a notification from UPS that I had a WDW Fulfillment shipped 2nd day air from Lake Buena Vista. Typically, I get everything from Disney through USPS. It has to be the tickets because the Magicbands don't ship that early. The suspense is still killing me though.


We received our tickets a few weeks ago and this is exactly how they came! It was very exciting!!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

kickash said:


> Did you try calling the number on the website?


No, I'm from Brazil.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> Our original plan was actually to go to DL this fall but we can’t convince ourselves to go there. The plane tickets cost so much more than going to Orlando. I even bought the unofficial guide for DL!



If you ever get the chance try to go there for Halloween time.  It is 10 times better then Disney World in my opinion.  You have Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion transformed and those alone are worth checking out.  You won't be sorry if you go.


----------



## Haley R

Here was the response from guest relations if anyone is interested:

For our special events, our merchandisers do their best to raise the quantities they purchase of each item, each year.  However, they do have a certain budget they must adhere to and, outside of the usual items, it is sometimes hard to predict what may be purchased in larger quantities compared to the previous years.  They review the sales from the previous year, check social media for kudos or concerns and simply try to use their best judgment when the "numbers" are reviewed.  And, we are aware of unscrupulous behavior by those that try to hoard the most popular product for their own future gain.  There are also those days where the volume of Guests is lower or higher than other days.

With all these efforts, it is still difficult to judge the perfect quantities that should be initially ordered for the event, or simply set out each night.  We realize the lack of something dearly desired from these events is hugely frustrating but while we can semi control the quantities offered so everyone may have a chance, it is not something we cannot completely control.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> If you ever get the chance try to go there for Halloween time.  It is 10 times better then Disney World in my opinion.  You have Space Mountain and Haunted Mansion transformed and those alone are worth checking out.  You won't be sorry if you go.


We will definitely still go to DL in the future for Halloween because it looks awesome to me! We originally switched to DW to do the half marathon but my knees have been bothering me and I haven’t been able to run for about 3 weeks.


----------



## LynnTH

Ok. So Me and DS19 and DD17 will be going to Orlando Wednesday, October 17th (get in late) to Monday October 22nd.  They both have a few days off school for Teachers Meetings.  I have free airfare from SW (booked on points) and right now we are booked at Sheraton Vistana Resort on points also.  May switch to the Dolphin but they don't have any room available on the 17th.  Plan was to go to Seaworld (DD and I have passes from spring break so only need to get DS a ticket) and the Halloween Party as we have never been.  Looks like there are 2-3 dates during that time that the party is taking place.  I would rather not buy tickets way in advance and kind of wait and see what the weather forecast is right beforehand.  Do those dates every sell out or am I pretty safe in doing that?


----------



## SquashBanana

I couldn't find an answer to this but does the Hallowishes Fireworks show include castle projections? If not, then is there a preferred viewing location OTHER than the hub to avoid crowds and having to stake out a spot so early?


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I might be sending an email to guest relations. It probably won't do anything, but at least they will know that people are hoping to buy items at the end of October. I don't feel like it would be that hard to ration out merchandise.





Haley R said:


> Here was the response from guest relations if anyone is interested:
> 
> For our special events, our merchandisers do their best to raise the quantities they purchase of each item, each year.  However, they do have a certain budget they must adhere to and, outside of the usual items, it is sometimes hard to predict what may be purchased in larger quantities compared to the previous years.  They review the sales from the previous year, check social media for kudos or concerns and simply try to use their best judgment when the "numbers" are reviewed.  And, we are aware of unscrupulous behavior by those that try to hoard the most popular product for their own future gain.  There are also those days where the volume of Guests is lower or higher than other days.
> 
> With all these efforts, it is still difficult to judge the perfect quantities that should be initially ordered for the event, or simply set out each night.  We realize the lack of something dearly desired from these events is hugely frustrating but while we can semi control the quantities offered so everyone may have a chance, it is not something we cannot completely control.



Well you got more than I did when I wrote.  What isn't stated is Disney's policy regarding how many items a person can purchase which is ten.  A photo was taken and posted here of a man who did just that with the Cinderella's popcorn bucket


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Well you got more than I did when I wrote.  What isn't stated is Disney's policy regarding how many items a person can purchase which is ten.  A photo was taken and posted here of a man who did just that with the Cinderella's popcorn bucket


Wow... just so they can go sell it on eBay. Sad that people do that when all I want is some merchandise lol


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> Well you got more than I did when I wrote.  What isn't stated is Disney's policy regarding how many items a person can purchase which is ten.  A photo was taken and posted here of a man who did just that with the Cinderella's popcorn bucket



I feel like 10 is excessive. For what reason would anyone need 10 of an item other than to resell it


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> I feel like 10 is excessive. For what reason would anyone need 10 of an item other than to resell it



For that very purpose - resale.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> It is 10 times better then Disney World in my opinion.



This is sad to read especially on a thread dedicated to WDW.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Are there any rides CLOSED during the party?


----------



## VAtink

SquashBanana said:


> I couldn't find an answer to this but does the Hallowishes Fireworks show include castle projections? If not, then is there a preferred viewing location OTHER than the hub to avoid crowds and having to stake out a spot so early?



It does, but I personally wouldn't think it's a must see.  It's things like ghosts flying up the castle.  You can take a look at our video from this past year to get an idea.

We're not a fan of the big crowds in the hub, so this past year we splurged for the dessert party and loved the view, plus being seating comfortably with desserts and drinks readily available!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> This is sad to read especially on a thread dedicated to WDW.



Have you been?  The ride overlays at DL for the holidays are very cool.


----------



## Mollymovacca

hswillia07 said:


> My kiddos will be 7 and 4 when we do MNSSHP. We'll try to do the earlier fireworks, parade, etc., but I'd also like to stay as late as possible! We'll have a very calm morning, no park, so hopefully that will help. ANYway, am I crazy to try to do an 8am breakfast at Epcot the next morning?? Also, our planned MK day is a party day, which is fine because we planned to leave after dinner anyway, but are crowds during the day on park days busier? same? This is a short trip for us - half the amount of time we spent last year - so there isn't a ton of room to move plans around. Thanks so much!



When we left MK after a party last year, there was a terrible wreck and traffic was backed up for forever!!! We didn’t get back to our room till almost 2am! And our sweet bus driver even exited and drove us all around to get us back to our resort! Even though those things probably don’t happen typically, I’m so glad I didn’t schedule anything for us till after 11! Lol


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> This is sad to read especially on a thread dedicated to WDW.



Sorry I am still going to the Disney World in October for the third time if that helps.  I really like the one at Disney World but just believe that with those rides it really puts a big advantage to Disneyland. Plus although I didn't go this past year to Disneyland I believe they moved it to both parks if I am not mistaken but not 100 percent sure.  Maybe they just let you into both parks with the ticket. I wish Disney World could do something special to a ride


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> Sorry I am still going to the Disney World in October for the third time if that helps.  I really like the one at Disney World but just believe that with those rides it really puts a big advantage to Disneyland. Plus although I didn't go this past year to Disneyland I believe they moved it to both parks if I am not mistaken but not 100 percent sure.  Maybe they just let you into both parks with the ticket. I wish Disney World could do something special to a ride


I read that, too. They did something special with each park. I think it would be awesome if they could change some of the rides at Disney World.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I read that, too. They did something special with each park. I think it would be awesome if they could change some of the rides at Disney World.



They do less party days too and they sell out pretty quick because of it.  I know I wanted to go last year but they sold out before I could decide on the day.


----------



## FoxC63

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Have you been?  The ride overlays at DL for the holidays are very cool.



Been to WDW many times and we'll be going to DL in August.  Looking forward to it without prejudice or comparison.   In it for the magic!!!


----------



## dachsie

VAtink said:


> It does, but I personally wouldn't think it's a must see.  It's things like ghosts flying up the castle.  You can take a look at our video from this past year to get an idea.
> 
> We're not a fan of the big crowds in the hub, so this past year we splurged for the dessert party and loved the view, plus being seating comfortably with desserts and drinks readily available!


Were those ducks that went flying across the hub towards the end of the fireworks?


----------



## mamapenguin

FoxC63 said:


> Been to WDW many times and we'll be going to DL in August.  Looking forward to it without prejudice or comparison.   In it for the magic!!!


It won't be Halloween time there until at least September 9th, so you won't see what all the fuss was about. You will have a great time, but someday you need to see it in with Holiday Haunted Mansion. I have had APs at both resorts at different times, and I do not agree that DL is 10 times better. It's different in a good way, and because of that I will probably always go to both.


----------



## FoxC63

Yes, I know Halloween won't be going on during our days.


----------



## hereforthechurros

ADRs on Friday and hopefully online Halloween party tickets for sale on Tuesday. That and we scored $56 flights on Frontier. All coming together! We just got back from a west coast trip and while DL was great it made us even more excited for WDW in October!


----------



## Aladora

FoxC63 said:


> Been to WDW many times and we'll be going to DL in August.  Looking forward to it without prejudice or comparison.   In it for the magic!!!



When in August are you going? HM is closed for a couple of weeks so they can do the changeover to HMH (which btw is amazing and different every year!) Space is also closed to change to Ghostly Galaxy but that typically only take a couple of days.


----------



## FoxC63

Aladora said:


> When in August are you going? HM is closed for a couple of weeks so they can do the changeover to HMH (which btw is amazing and different every year!) Space is also closed to change to Ghostly Galaxy but that typically only take a couple of days.



Aug 12-17 @ DL then 17-25 in S. Calif.


----------



## Aladora

FoxC63 said:


> Aug 12-17 @ DL then 17-25 in S. Calif.



Sounds like you should be fine, HM and Space generally close nearer the end of August.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

I remember that, we were excited to try and get one as DD's room is princess themed and she wanted it for her dresser.  But, yep sold out.  It is ridiculous that Disney refuses to limit it better after all who's eating 10 buckets of popcorn?   Luckily my Dsis found one on a different trip and picked it up.  Yep, she was obnoxious as a little sister but she redeemed herself.  LOL


----------



## VAtink

dachsie said:


> Were those ducks that went flying across the hub towards the end of the fireworks?



Haha, yup!


----------



## dachsie

VAtink said:


> Haha, yup!



Too funny. The first time I saw it I thought they had bats in the show. Then I replayed it and realized they were ducks


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LynnTH said:


> Ok. So Me and DS19 and DD17 will be going to Orlando Wednesday, October 17th (get in late) to Monday October 22nd.  They both have a few days off school for Teachers Meetings.  I have free airfare from SW (booked on points) and right now we are booked at Sheraton Vistana Resort on points also.  May switch to the Dolphin but they don't have any room available on the 17th.  Plan was to go to Seaworld (DD and I have passes from spring break so only need to get DS a ticket) and the Halloween Party as we have never been.  Looks like there are 2-3 dates during that time that the party is taking place.  I would rather not buy tickets way in advance and kind of wait and see what the weather forecast is right beforehand.  Do those dates every sell out or am I pretty safe in doing that?



Your are very safe to do that. Around the end of August keep occasionally checking the tickets page to see it any dates have sold out (or check back here).

My strat if I have a couple days to choose from:

About a month before just start checking the tickets page each morning. It'll take you two minutes. If any of your dates sell out, then it's time to choose one. If not you're good to wait. 

Just remember, you can save a few bucks buying in advance. Which just means don't buy the day of.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Thank you!!I just looked it up and it's saying that the Sleepy Hollow event will take place at Fort Wilderness...is there another one?


 What is it really called?  Nothing pops for me on WDW Disney website as "sleepy" other than the snack shop at WDW.


----------



## dachsie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> What is it really called?  Nothing pops for me on WDW Disney website as "sleepy" other than the snack shop at WDW.


Return to Sleepy Hollow.  You have to call 407-WDW-Tour to get tickets


----------



## LynnTH

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Your are very safe to do that. Around the end of August keep occasionally checking the tickets page to see it any dates have sold out (or check back here).
> 
> My strat if I have a couple days to choose from:
> 
> About a month before just start checking the tickets page each morning. It'll take you two minutes. If any of your dates sell out, then it's time to choose one. If not you're good to wait.
> 
> Just remember, you can save a few bucks buying in advance. Which just means don't buy the day of.




Thanks. I think I will wait and just keep checking.  For the short time we are there - there are 3 parties.


----------



## DuckyMommy

I am soooo excited! I saw the military discount dates and prices and decided to see if any dates would work and then crunched some numbers. I will be taking my 2 boys for a quick weekend trip mid Sept., staying at Shades of Green and going the the Halloween party for the 1st time. I am hoping to keep it a surprise but planning costumes might be an issue. Any suggestions for a group set of costumes that are not too elaborate?
(It seems odd that I am trying to plan Halloween costumes in April)


----------



## FoxC63

DuckyMommy said:


> I am soooo excited! I saw the military discount dates and prices and decided to see if any dates would work and then crunched some numbers. I will be taking my 2 boys for a quick weekend trip mid Sept., staying at Shades of Green and going the the Halloween party for the 1st time. I am hoping to keep it a surprise but planning costumes might be an issue. Any suggestions for a group set of costumes that are not too elaborate?
> (It seems odd that I am trying to plan Halloween costumes in April)



There is a costume thread:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/


----------



## RJstanis

DuckyMommy said:


> I am soooo excited! I saw the military discount dates and prices and decided to see if any dates would work and then crunched some numbers. I will be taking my 2 boys for a quick weekend trip mid Sept., staying at Shades of Green and going the the Halloween party for the 1st time. I am hoping to keep it a surprise but planning costumes might be an issue. Any suggestions for a group set of costumes that are not too elaborate?
> (It seems odd that I am trying to plan Halloween costumes in April)



If you want to keep simple and easy, costume t-shirts always work and you could just add accessories. It's also going to be hot so they're also practical as well. Might not win a costume contest but you'll be festive


----------



## AdrianaR

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> It's gonna be my first time at the Party and I'm so excited!!!!!!!
> 
> I still cannot find online tickets, they said it will be available close to the event, but how close?
> I'm afraid it sells out before I get chance to buy... when they used to make online tickets availabe?



Somebody said here that online tickets will be available on April 17th... if not you can always call using skype? I’m from Chile and I usually call Disney by skype, the call never costs more than a few cents


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DuckyMommy said:


> I am soooo excited! I saw the military discount dates and prices and decided to see if any dates would work and then crunched some numbers. I will be taking my 2 boys for a quick weekend trip mid Sept., staying at Shades of Green and going the the Halloween party for the 1st time. I am hoping to keep it a surprise but planning costumes might be an issue. Any suggestions for a group set of costumes that are not too elaborate?
> (It seems odd that I am trying to plan Halloween costumes in April)



How do you plan to purchase tickets to the Halloween party using the military discount?  I understand that they are available only at WDW.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Does anyone know when tickets start to sell out?  We are waiting until free dining gets announced to finalize our dates.  We will either be going end of September or beginning of October.


----------



## FoxC63

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Does anyone know when tickets start to sell out?  We are waiting until free dining gets announced to finalize our dates.  We will either be going end of September or beginning of October.



That info is posted on the MAIN pages of this thread.


----------



## SquashBanana

ILoveMyDVC said:


> How do you plan to purchase tickets to the Halloween party using the military discount?  I understand that they are available only at WDW.


I called the Shades of Green ticket office today and you can order them over the phone. They will email you the forms to verify eligibility and ship tickets via FedEx 3-10 days for $10 shipping fee. I think you can also pick up at the ticket office but I didn't ask because I'm willing to pay the $10 to have tickets in hand to link to MDE and book FP+.


----------



## FoxC63

*Reminder*

If you have not added your names to the *MNSSHP Guest List* thread here's the link:

Official 2018 MNSSHP Guest List Thread (READ POST 2 before posting!) 

  It's awesome to see who's all going to the party!  ​


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

AdrianaR said:


> Somebody said here that online tickets will be available on April 17th... if not you can always call using skype? I’m from Chile and I usually call Disney by skype, the call never costs more than a few cents


nice! I didn't know that skype thing was an option! gotta try this! big thanks


----------



## River Country

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Does anyone know when tickets start to sell out?  We are waiting until free dining gets announced to finalize our dates.  We will either be going end of September or beginning of October.



It really varies as you can see by the first page of this thread.  I have been twice in the last 3 years on 10/31.  One year it sold out in August and 1 year it sold out in October.  It really varies, only advice I can give you is that once you know your trip dates and make your plan buy your tickets.  earlier the better. 

It also has to do with pricing.  look at the price difference from 2015-2016-2017.  2015 10/31 pricing was $87 and 2016 $111.83, 2017 $115.  Ticket pricing and sold out parties have a direct relationship IMHO.  2015 had 25 sold out parties 2016 had 3 10/31 and 10/30 were 2 of them and 2017 had 4 of which only 10/31 sold out in advance.

This year 10/31 is $125 that is a 50% increase in 3 years and you know what?  It will be a sell out again.


----------



## Cluelyss

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Are there any rides CLOSED during the party?


The first page will have that info, but several rides become TOT trails (like Jungle Cruise).


----------



## Chelsey Boren

I haven’t read all 82 pages yet but excited and overwhelmed for this event! It will be our first MNSSHP and my sisters family first trip to DW (our 3rd)! There will be 9 of us! We dont want to trick or treat, so that takes *some* pressure off our schedule but fitting in everything else before the little kids get to cranky is going to be tough!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Finally got my vacation approved this morning (after being asked to submit it in early Feb) so we're a GO for our very first MNSSHP!  We'll mainly be looking to do the rides, parade, fireworks and trick or treating so not thinking an official plan is really needed in our case.  SO excited as this trip will be a complete surprise for my daughter who doesn't think we're going until December!!


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> Finally got my vacation approved this morning (after being asked to submit it in early Feb) so we're a GO for our very first MNSSHP!  We'll mainly be looking to do the rides, parade, fireworks and trick or treating so not thinking an official plan is really needed in our case.  SO excited as this trip will be a complete surprise for my daughter who doesn't think we're going until December!!



Congrats.  We plan to do the same thing for our trip.  We only care to see the fireworks and Hocus Pocus and then rides and we will grab some treats.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

scrappinginontario said:


> Finally got my vacation approved this morning (after being asked to submit it in early Feb) so we're a GO for our very first MNSSHP!  We'll mainly be looking to do the rides, parade, fireworks and trick or treating so not thinking an official plan is really needed in our case.  SO excited as this trip will be a complete surprise for my daughter who doesn't think we're going until December!!



This will be our first (and probably only) party and plan to tour like you.  No character meets for us unless we stumble upon someone with a short line that DS7 wants to meet.   Rides, candy, parade & fireworks are our priorities!!


----------



## areno79

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> This will be our first (and probably only) party and plan to tour like you.  No character meets for us unless we stumble upon someone with a short line that DS7 wants to meet.   Rides, candy, parade & fireworks are our priorities!!


Ditto! I would like to see Jack & Sally, but only if we stumbled upon a short enough line. DH loves the shows/entertainment at Disney, so our priorities are fireworks and parades.


----------



## Haley R

Has anyone on here ever flown out of Minneapolis using Southwest? I tried asking on the Transportation board and no one answered. I'm mainly wondering if they ever fly nonstop to Orlando?


----------



## Seeker615

We attended the Christmas Party a few years ago and enjoyed it overall. We really went for the rides and the parade and fireworks. 
We will be in Orlando in October and I am considering this as I heard god things about the Halloween Event. Will 2 adults enjoy this? We would be going on a weeknight. Also - can we get in early as we did for the Christmas party?


----------



## Haley R

Seeker615 said:


> We attended the Christmas Party a few years ago and enjoyed it overall. We really went for the rides and the parade and fireworks.
> We will be in Orlando in October and I am considering this as I heard god things about the Halloween Event. Will 2 adults enjoy this? We would be going on a weeknight. Also - can we get in early as we did for the Christmas party?


Dh and I are going for the first time in October and we are SUPER excited for it! Both of us want to meet special characters, watch the parade and fireworks, trick or treat, try yummy snacks, and buy merchandise. If you go to Disney normally, I think 2 adults could easily like it. It seems like there are a lot of things going on and enough variety that anyone could enjoy it.


----------



## areno79

Seeker615 said:


> We attended the Christmas Party a few years ago and enjoyed it overall. We really went for the rides and the parade and fireworks.
> We will be in Orlando in October and I am considering this as I heard god things about the Halloween Event. Will 2 adults enjoy this? We would be going on a weeknight. Also - can we get in early as we did for the Christmas party?


We are 2 adults without kids and love the Halloween party! It's not scary (HHN at USO would be more your speed if that's what you're looking for), but the theming, parade, fireworks, characters and overall atmosphere of the park is fun, especially if you love Halloween. You can get into the park at 4pm with your party ticket, but the party doesn't officially start until 7pm.


----------



## Haley R

areno79 said:


> We are 2 adults without kids and love the Halloween party! It's not scary (HHN at USO would be more your speed if that's what you're looking for), but the theming, parade, fireworks, characters and overall atmosphere of the park is fun, especially if you love Halloween. You can get into the park at 4pm with your party ticket, but the party doesn't officially start until 7pm.


I'm really hoping they keep the 4 pm start time again this year. We went to DAH and they changed it for that so hopefully MNSSHP stays at 4.


----------



## Seeker615

areno79 said:


> We are 2 adults without kids and love the Halloween party! It's not scary (HHN at USO would be more your speed if that's what you're looking for), but the theming, parade, fireworks, characters and overall atmosphere of the park is fun, especially if you love Halloween. You can get into the park at 4pm with your party ticket, but the party doesn't officially start until 7pm.



Thank you  - I love Halloween but do not like being scared to death! I just want to be in the atmosphere. It sure looks like fun!


----------



## sheila14

areno79 said:


> Ditto! I would like to see Jack & Sally, but only if we stumbled upon a short enough line. DH loves the shows/entertainment at Disney, so our priorities are fireworks and parades.


If I get in line right at 4pm, rushing to get there, or have a family member get in line at 3pm and then u just take your time around the park, u will be fine. Last year at the start of the party opening at 4, received my band and literally fast paced walk to their spot. I was the 4th family in line.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

SquashBanana said:


> I called the Shades of Green ticket office today and you can order them over the phone. They will email you the forms to verify eligibility and ship tickets via FedEx 3-10 days for $10 shipping fee. I think you can also pick up at the ticket office but I didn't ask because I'm willing to pay the $10 to have tickets in hand to link to MDE and book FP+.



Thank you for the information.


----------



## HomeIsWhereTheMouseIs

Booked at pop 8/9-8/23. Was super excited to see the start of mnsshp on 8/17! Last time we went boo to you was rained out so definitely need a do over. I have noticed I have not been able to use the change reservation button on mde. It is there and blue but just seems to refresh when you click on it I used it about 2 months ago to add hoppers to my package. The only thing that is different since then is I have linked my mnsshp tickets to mde. Anyone else have an issue?


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Has anyone on here ever flown out of Minneapolis using Southwest? I tried asking on the Transportation board and no one answered. I'm mainly wondering if they ever fly nonstop to Orlando?


Can’t answer for Minneapolis but here in Cleveland they only offer nonstops to/from Orlando once a week, on Saturdays, which really surprised me.


----------



## SquashBanana

Suffering from information overload here so sorry if this question has already been answered... I understand that it is not uncommon for character lines to be closed off before 12 am, but is the same true for rides? Could I get into the 7DMT line at 11:55 and have a good chance of getting on... or any ride for that matter? Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

SquashBanana said:


> Suffering from information overload here so sorry if this question has already been answered... I understand that it is not uncommon for character lines to be closed off before 12 am, but is the same true for rides? Could I get into the 7DMT line at 11:55 and have a good chance of getting on... or any ride for that matter? Thanks!



Lines stay open until midnight and once in line you will be allowed to ride.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Can’t answer for Minneapolis but here in Cleveland they only offer nonstops to/from Orlando once a week, on Saturdays, which really surprised me.


Right now we are booked to fly out of Chicago, but it's almost a 5 hour drive for us! Minneapolis is a little closer, but I don't see any non stop flights. We may have to just stick with Chicago unfortunately.


----------



## MischaOz

Haley R said:


> Right now we are booked to fly out of Chicago, but it's almost a 5 hour drive for us! Minneapolis is a little closer, but I don't see any non stop flights. We may have to just stick with Chicago unfortunately.



Hi, I’m not sure where you’re from, but Southwest does fly direct from Milwaukee to orlando and there are daily non-stop flights. MKE airport is smaller and nicer than MDW (just my opinion - no offense to MDW fans!) and I believe parking is cheaper. Not sure if that would be an option for you.


----------



## Haley R

MischaOz said:


> Hi, I’m not sure where you’re from, but Southwest does fly direct from Milwaukee to orlando and there are daily non-stop flights. MKE airport is smaller and nicer than MDW (just my opinion - no offense to MDW fans!) and I believe parking is cheaper. Not sure if that would be an option for you.


I just looked and Milwaukee is actually closer (I didn’t know that) but the plane tickets were still better out of Chicago. I’ll just keep waiting and see if they have any good sales this summer


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I just looked and Milwaukee is actually closer (I didn’t know that) but the plane tickets were still better out of Chicago. I’ll just keep waiting and see if they have any good sales this summer



It is just so nice that you can purchase with Southwest and then be able to change something and only pay the difference in price.  It allows you to pull the trigger a lot quicker than with other airlines.


----------



## Planner2012

There are 3 parties while we’re there, and originally we planned to do the 3rd one (works into the plans better). I’m starting to question though whether we should do the second one (or even both...eek!). Worrying that if we only plan to go to the last one of our vacation, and the weather is awful, there’s no chance to “try again.”
Should we go with the second one? Both? Or should I just relax?


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> It is just so nice that you can purchase with Southwest and then be able to change something and only pay the difference in price.  It allows you to pull the trigger a lot quicker than with other airlines.


That’s really why we ended up going with them over frontier. That and I had a lot of choices for nonstop flights out of Chicago. I’ll keep checking so hopefully we can get something cheaper or closer!


----------



## Haley R

Planner2012 said:


> There are 3 parties while we’re there, and originally we planned to do the 3rd one (works into the plans better). I’m starting to question though whether we should do the second one (or even both...eek!). Worrying that if we only plan to go to the last one of our vacation, and the weather is awful, there’s no chance to “try again.”
> Should we go with the second one? Both? Or should I just relax?


You could plan on the third one but just know that you might have to do the second. We are thinking about waiting until the week of to see what the weather predictions are (as long as none sell out)


----------



## Cluelyss

Planner2012 said:


> There are 3 parties while we’re there, and originally we planned to do the 3rd one (works into the plans better). I’m starting to question though whether we should do the second one (or even both...eek!). Worrying that if we only plan to go to the last one of our vacation, and the weather is awful, there’s no chance to “try again.”
> Should we go with the second one? Both? Or should I just relax?


BOTH! We always do 2 parties when we can! I’m actually quite disappointed we’ll only get 1 in this year!


----------



## FoxC63

Planner2012 said:


> There are 3 parties while we’re there, and originally we planned to do the 3rd one (works into the plans better). I’m starting to question though whether we should do the second one (or even both...eek!). Worrying that if we only plan to go to the last one of our vacation, and the weather is awful, there’s no chance to “try again.”
> Should we go with the second one? Both? Or should I just relax?



I'm not sure when your planning to attend the party and that's important information to know.  Here's some food for thought:

Touring Plans MNSSHP Crowd Calendar 2017:
https://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/

In the right hand column under "notes" it shows what parties sold out and when.  This year's crowd calendar, which isn't out at this time, will look a bit different considering the impact hurricane Irma made.  Reading through last years thread many reported rain before and after the hurricane which caused other parties to be sold out and/or more crowded.  There were also reports about parties being less crowded.  Knowing your dates is important.

*EDIT:*  For those interested in reading about last years party it starts here:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-323#post-58108018"]"Official" 2017 MNSSHP" Post #6449[/URL]


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure when your planning to attend the party and that's important information to know.  Here's some food for thought:
> 
> Touring Plans MNSSHP Crowd Calendar 2017:
> https://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/
> 
> In the right hand column under "notes" it shows what parties sold out and when.  This year's crowd calendar, which isn't out at this time, will look a bit different considering the impact hurricane Irma made.  Reading through last years thread many reported rain before and after the hurricane which caused other parties to be sold out and/or more crowded.  There were also reports about parties being less crowded.  Knowing your dates is important.
> 
> *EDIT:*  For those interested in reading about last years party it starts here:
> "Official" 2017 MNSSHP" Post #6449


I’m able to see my dates for the crowd calendar on touring plans. If you create a trip you can see the dates that match your own for the crowd calendar.


----------



## Best Aunt

Question about park hours: for the night of the first Halloween Party, I see that the Magic Kingdom closes at 6:00 pm.  I also see that the Magic Kingdom has Extra Magic Hours from 8:00 am to 9:00 am.  Does the Magic Kingdom normally have morning Extra Magic Hours on Halloween Party nights?


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Question about park hours: for the night of the first Halloween Party, I see that the Magic Kingdom closes at 6:00 pm.  I also see that the Magic Kingdom has Extra Magic Hours from 8:00 am to 9:00 am.  Does the Magic Kingdom normally have morning Extra Magic Hours on Halloween Party nights?



It's nothing new or unusual.


----------



## Raya

Rich M said:


> I didn't go this past year to Disneyland I believe they moved it to both parks if I am not mistaken but not 100 percent sure.  Maybe they just let you into both parks with the ticket.



Hi! We did DL Halloween last year (2017). There was no Halloween Party in DCA. Changes to the park for the Halloween time period were:
- projection overlays (Oogie Boogie at the park entrance, bats projected on Carthay Circle Restaurant)
- several nice decorations in Carsland
- a special overlay at the new Guardians of the Galaxy ride making it Guardians of the Galaxy Monsters After Dark.
- food options were added to various menus through out the park - our favorite being the Pan de la Muerto at the CoCo section.

However, the park was not part of a hard ticket event, there were no costumes for guests, no special shows, no special fireworks, and no trick'or'treating. Basically, as a perk you could enjoy some time at DCA with your party ticket. We got over there to use a fast pass for GotG:After Dark, but the crowds were huge - probably because locals could get into DCA with their regular season passes.

I adore DL, but loathe the Haunted Mansion Holiday overlay. It pushes Christmas into my Halloween season too early, something I can only tolerate that once every few years.


----------



## FoxC63

Does anyone remember meeting or seeing *Br'er Rabbit & Br'er Bear *between 4-7pm on a party night?  Thank so much!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Just got off the phone with a CM (was booking a cabana) who asked if I was attending MNSSHP and I said yes and that we were buying tickets this week! She mentioned to make sure to add memory maker as they were adding new photo opportunities for this year. Not sure if this is news but thought I would share


----------



## sheila14

I like that they are adding new photo opportunities. I am planning on buying MM just for the one day so let the fun begin


----------



## scrappinginontario

Best Aunt said:


> Question about park hours: for the night of the first Halloween Party, I see that the Magic Kingdom closes at 6:00 pm.  I also see that the Magic Kingdom has Extra Magic Hours from 8:00 am to 9:00 am.  Does the Magic Kingdom normally have morning Extra Magic Hours on Halloween Party nights?


  I noticed last year during MVMCP, on the days of the party the park closed at 6:00 and EMH were added in the morning.


----------



## Haley R

scrappinginontario said:


> I noticed last year during MVMCP, on the days of the party the park closed at 6:00 and EMH were added in the morning.


We are planning on doing our normal mk day on a party day so that’s good news for us to get that emh in the morning.


----------



## wisteria1019

I'm considering October 19 for the party (it's my birthday and last day at the World). Are Fridays significantly more busy than say, Sunday or Thursday?


----------



## scrappinginontario

wisteria1019 said:


> I'm considering October 19 for the party (it's my birthday and last day at the World). Are Fridays significantly more busy than say, Sunday or Thursday?


 Friday’s are busier they say as more locals go but I’ve also heard that people going to sold out parties are even okay if they go in with a good plan.  I believe a good plan is the key.


----------



## MacMama0930

I got my Return to Sleepy Hallow event booked! 
So our MNSSHP is on 10/16 and then our Sleep Hallow event is on 10/18. So excited!!


----------



## Haley R

I’m sitting here twiddling my thumbs hoping online tickets come available tomorrow. I just don’t want to deal with calling.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I like that they are adding new photo opportunities. I am planning on buying MM just for the one day so let the fun begin



I can't wait to see what's new also for those interested:

*Memory Maker One Day* begins at 6am Eastern Time and ends at 5:59am Eastern Time the following day.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> Friday’s are busier they say as more locals go but I’ve also heard that people going to sold out parties are even okay if they go in with a good plan.*  I believe a good plan is the key*.


That is absolutely true!

Also, while weekends are “usually” busier, it’s not always the case. We attended two parties last year, Friday 10/13 (which i expected to sell out since it was Friday the 13th! - but didn’t), and Sunday the 15th which sold out that day. So you just never know. I always recommend picking the day that fits your schedule best.


----------



## MouseMolly

Silly question: Someone in the MNSSHP Strategies thread mentioned entering MK through 'the party entrance', but I lost the post. Have I missed something, or were they just talking about a side queue at the normal Main Street entrance area?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MouseMolly said:


> Silly question: Someone in the MNSSHP Strategies thread mentioned entering MK through 'the party entrance', but I lost the post. Have I missed something, or were they just talking about a side queue at the normal Main Street entrance area?


Yes, after 3:30 or so they normally have the tap stations on the right side of the entrance closed off for party guests.  Once 4:00 arrives you tap in and then get a wrist band right then.

I’ve heard (will be my first MNSSHP) that party guests have the option of entering the park by going behind Main Street to pick up Trick or Treat bags and t-shirts might be on sale.


----------



## ah10is

Haley R said:


> I’m sitting here twiddling my thumbs hoping online tickets come available tomorrow. I just don’t want to deal with calling.


Ditto!


----------



## Haley R

MouseMolly said:


> Silly question: Someone in the MNSSHP Strategies thread mentioned entering MK through 'the party entrance', but I lost the post. Have I missed something, or were they just talking about a side queue at the normal Main Street entrance area?


Make sure you go through the party entrance though. We went to after hours, went through a normal line, and it took a day off of our park tickets.


----------



## anneboleyn

I am still holding out hope that Club Villain and/or Villain’s Sinister Soiree come back this year! I know that there were rumors of Club Villain being moved out of HS, but that was over a year ago. But I have money set aside in case both come back, because why not give Disney even more of my money lol


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Make sure you go through the party entrance though. We went to after hours, went through a normal line, and it took a day off of our park tickets.



That can and has happened at the party entrance when using Magicbands.  Just saying.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> That can and has happened at the party entrance when using Magicbands.  Just saying.


Oh really? That’s kind of lame lol


----------



## DuckyMommy

SquashBanana said:


> I called the Shades of Green ticket office today and you can order them over the phone. They will email you the forms to verify eligibility and ship tickets via FedEx 3-10 days for $10 shipping fee. I think you can also pick up at the ticket office but I didn't ask because I'm willing to pay the $10 to have tickets in hand to link to MDE and book FP+.


Yep, that is what I did! They are pretty quick about it but you have to sign for them so my biggest issue was getting them from FedEx!


----------



## Chelsey Boren

Haley R said:


> We are planning on doing our normal mk day on a party day so that’s good news for us to get that emh in the morning.



On our party day 9/25, it’s the ticketed early morning event in the morning and not EMH


----------



## Haley R

Chelsey Boren said:


> On our party day 9/25, it’s the ticketed early morning event in the morning and not EMH


Oh darn that stinks. Oh well we will just have to see what the hours look like. We will be super flexible with park days because we were just there and we are mainly going for mnsshp and f&w.


----------



## Chelsey Boren

Haley R said:


> Oh darn that stinks. Oh well we will just have to see what the hours look like. We will be super flexible with park days because we were just there and we are mainly going for mnsshp and f&w.



Yeah I’m anboyed but oh well. Lol


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ve heard (will be my first MNSSHP) that party guests have the option of entering the park by going behind Main Street to pick up Trick or Treat bags and t-shirts might be on sale.



After you pass through the special tap stations on the right and you get your wristbands, cast members will be guiding you to stay to the right so you go behind Main Street as you said. This is where you grab your trick-or-treat bags as well as your first batch of candy. They also have some photopass photographers around there and some souvenir stands, though I don't recall if T-shirts were being sold at those last year.


----------



## Amy11401

Haley R said:


> Make sure you go through the party entrance though. We went to after hours, went through a normal line, and it took a day off of our park tickets.


We're you able to get it fixed or did you lose a day?


----------



## Haley R

Amy11401 said:


> We're you able to get it fixed or did you lose a day?


I ended up getting it fixed the next day at the front desk at pop. They were very helpful and put comp tickets on that we could use.


----------



## AntJulie

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/

Tickets can be purchased online finally!


----------



## Meghan4

The last time we did the MNSSHP was 4 years ago.  We had fun, but I was surprised at how terrible the candy was, (think tootsie rolls).  Also, the lines for the candy were crazy long.  Have things improved since then and would you do it again?  We will be there the last week in September and I am trying to decide if we should give it another go.


----------



## monique5

AntJulie said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/
> 
> Tickets can be purchased online finally!


I was coming to add. Not up as early. Ha!


*UPDATE*

Added to Post #1 with link.


----------



## monique5

*UPDATE*

Attractions for MNSSHP 2018 Updated on Post #1.


----------



## areno79

monique5 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Attractions for MNSSHP 2018 Updated on Post #1.



So it's confirmed that BTMRR will be closed during the party? That's a bummer...it's one of our favorite rides!


----------



## gumbo1009

hereforthechurros said:


> Just got off the phone with a CM (was booking a cabana) who asked if I was attending MNSSHP and I said yes and that we were buying tickets this week! She mentioned to make sure to add memory maker as they were adding new photo opportunities for this year. Not sure if this is news but thought I would share



Silly Question - if you have a memory maker for your entire trip, do you need to purchase a separate one for the party???


----------



## Princess_Lisa

Meghan4 said:


> The last time we did the MNSSHP was 4 years ago.  We had fun, but I was surprised at how terrible the candy was, (think tootsie rolls).  Also, the lines for the candy were crazy long.  Have things improved since then and would you do it again?  We will be there the last week in September and I am trying to decide if we should give it another go.



I love Tootsie Rolls. They were one of my favorites (along with candy bars) growing up. What I cannot stand is...Candy Corn.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

gumbo1009 said:


> Silly Question - if you have a memory maker for your entire trip, do you need to purchase a separate one for the party???



nope!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks so much @monique5 for updating Post #1 with all the current info!

It's my first MNSSHP and I'm surprised to see that Big Thunder Mountain is not included in the list.  Is it normally closed during parties?  Still lots of other stuff to do, it's just one that surprised me.

I attempted to order tickets online but am getting a lot of weird errors so am going to wait a bit.  When I tried to purchase using Google Chrome I got the 'Stitch' page and the transaction did not complete to my credit card.  When I attempted using Internet Explorer the screen looks like this so I stopped.



It might be just find to continue as I can still see my information below but there is too much weird stuff there for me to feel comfortable entering my credit card information!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I wondered about BTMRR last week when I saw they updated the rides open on the MNSSHP page. I was hoping it was like last year when they "forgot" to list SDMT.

Now if they would just release dessert party info so I can decide on that..


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wondered about BTMRR last week when I saw they updated the rides open on the MNSSHP page. I was hoping it was like last year when they "forgot" to list SDMT.
> 
> Now if they would just release dessert party info so I can decide on that..




I would be so sad if BTMRR is not open as its my favorite ride!   I am thinking of NOT doing a MK day and only doing the party, but I will have to rethink that if BTMRR is not going to be open.


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wondered about BTMRR last week when I saw they updated the rides open on the MNSSHP page. I was hoping it was like last year when they "forgot" to list SDMT.
> 
> *Now if they would just release dessert party info so I can decide on that*..



This is what I'm waiting for too! I'm curious if it will be dessert party only, like last year, or if they will go back to combo dessert party/reserved parade viewing like previous years. I missed having the reserved parade spot last year.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> This is what I'm waiting for too! I'm curious if it will be dessert party only, like last year, or if they will go back to combo dessert party/reserved parade viewing like previous years. I missed having the reserved parade spot last year.



That is what I am hoping for, parade added back in. I may still do it, regardless, but to have the parade viewing included again would be fantastic.


----------



## Rich M

Meghan4 said:


> The last time we did the MNSSHP was 4 years ago.  We had fun, but I was surprised at how terrible the candy was, (think tootsie rolls).  Also, the lines for the candy were crazy long.  Have things improved since then and would you do it again?  We will be there the last week in September and I am trying to decide if we should give it another go.



I think I went the same year as you did.  I had gone to Disneyland Party and then Disney World a couple weeks later and couldn't believe the selection difference.  At Disneyland we got M&Ms, Snickers, and all the good stuff.  At Disney World we got a bunch of Wal Mart cheap candy.  I am hoping the same thing as you.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Rich M said:


> I think I went the same year as you did.  I had gone to Disneyland Party and then Disney World a couple weeks later and couldn't believe the selection difference.  At Disneyland we got M&Ms, Snickers, and all the good stuff.  At Disney World we got a bunch of Wal Mart cheap candy.  I am hoping the same thing as you.



Candy was fantastic last year!


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wondered about BTMRR last week when I saw they updated the rides open on the MNSSHP page. I was hoping it was like last year when they "forgot" to list SDMT.
> 
> Now if they would just release dessert party info so I can decide on that..


It is on the refurb list? It is absolutely normally open during parties and they just did a refurb in 2016 (I think?) so hoping it’s an accidental omission like SDMT last year.


----------



## wisteria1019

scrappinginontario said:


> Friday’s are busier they say as more locals go but I’ve also heard that people going to sold out parties are even okay if they go in with a good plan.  I believe a good plan is the key.


Thanks, I may tweek my plans a bit. I will be there for ten days, purchased an eight day Hopper, specifically to ensure that I do the other non park touring that I intend to, but don't always follow through with when I have park access everyday. I arrive on a Wednesday, taking that day off, thinking of doing the KTTK tour on my first Thursday and the party on Sunday (Non park ticket day) the 14th. 176 days to go!


----------



## Meghan4

Rich M said:


> I think I went the same year as you did.  I had gone to Disneyland Party and then Disney World a couple weeks later and couldn't believe the selection difference.  At Disneyland we got M&Ms, Snickers, and all the good stuff.  At Disney World we got a bunch of Wal Mart cheap candy.  I am hoping the same thing as you.


That is a perfect way to describe the candy that year.  There was definitely not any snickers, Twix, starbursts, all the good stuff.  For what you pay for that party, you should not be getting the cheap candy.


----------



## Sailormoon2

I got my tickets for August 28th. It is our last day in the World so I hope we aren't tempting fate


----------



## margot31

Question...now that you can get tickets online....I called when they opened the phones up to purchase and a CM informed me that I could order tickets at AP price for some of my guest who are not AP holders.  I think it would cover my whole party actually myself, hubby, MIL and 1 child.  Has anyone else done this or heard this?


----------



## bethbuchall

Cluelyss said:


> It is on the refurb list? It is absolutely normally open during parties and they just did a refurb in 2016 (I think?) so hoping it’s an accidental omission like SDMT last year.



I sure hope it's not going on the refurb list. (And that it is an accidental omission.)


----------



## minniesBFF

ok now I'm nervous.  I was planning on attending the 9/11 party as we leave on the 12th, but have a late flight so we could sleep in that morning.  Everyone speaking about weather is making me nervous that I should do the party earlier in our trip in case we have to try again.  Should I stick with my plan?  Eek, planning is so nerve-wracking!


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> This is what I'm waiting for too! I'm curious if it will be dessert party only, like last year, or if they will go back to combo dessert party/reserved parade viewing like previous years. I missed having the reserved parade spot last year.



Agreed! DH loved the dessert party at MVMCP in 2016 with the parade viewing. I can't convince him now to do the dessert party now just for fireworks viewing since he doesn't see the value as neither of us are big dessert people. He'd rather spend the money on a good TS restaurant.


----------



## scrappinginontario

minniesBFF said:


> ok now I'm nervous.  I was planning on attending the 9/11 party as we leave on the 12th, but have a late flight so we could sleep in that morning.  Everyone speaking about weather is making me nervous that I should do the party earlier in our trip in case we have to try again.  Should I stick with my plan?  Eek, planning is so nerve-wracking!


  If it were me and I had the option to do a party earlier in my vacation that would be my choice.  September is still rainy season in Orlando and from my experience (we got almost every September) it rains 80% of the days, at least for a bit.  I can vividly picture lines of people at Guest Services in their rain ponchos trying to change their party tickets.  I would try for an earlier date if it's an option as I've done MK on a rainy night and it wasn't fun for long.


----------



## sherlockmiles

minniesBFF said:


> ok now I'm nervous.  I was planning on attending the 9/11 party as we leave on the 12th, but have a late flight so we could sleep in that morning.  Everyone speaking about weather is making me nervous that I should do the party earlier in our trip in case we have to try again.  Should I stick with my plan?  Eek, planning is so nerve-wracking!



I would.


----------



## Sailormoon2

margot31 said:


> Question...now that you can get tickets online....I called when they opened the phones up to purchase and a CM informed me that I could order tickets at AP price for some of my guest who are not AP holders. I think it would cover my whole party actually myself, hubby, MIL and 1 child. Has anyone else done this or heard this?


I got the AP price for myself and DH when I purchased them online this morning.


----------



## kylenne

We just got our tickets by UPS for the 10/25 party. So excited! This will be our first party ever, just myself + gf. Now I'm worried about the rain talk. In theory we still have at least one more night we could attend if we were washed out, but is October still a crapshoot as weather goes? I've never actually been to the World in the fall before (all my childhood trips were late summer as NYC schools go back fairly late compared to most of the country).


----------



## ah10is

Just bought our tickets for August 28th!  AP rate for 2 adults!  $2.12 more that we paid for the 1st party last year!  Probably no costumes for us! It's just way to hot!  But very much looking forward to attending again! Glad they have added August dates! Now if we could only have a Xmas party offered in the summer too! LOL!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

bethbuchall said:


> I sure hope it's not going on the refurb list. (And that it is an accidental omission.)



Big Thunder was down for a loooong refurb in 2016, so I am hoping that is not the case and it is, like you said, an accidental omission!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

SO torn!!  Buy tickets NOW for 10/9 or wait until we closer to gauge the weather and go on the 11th instead if the weather is icky!?!


----------



## dachsie

margot31 said:


> Question...now that you can get tickets online....I called when they opened the phones up to purchase and a CM informed me that I could order tickets at AP price for some of my guest who are not AP holders.  I think it would cover my whole party actually myself, hubby, MIL and 1 child.  Has anyone else done this or heard this?


You can get up to 6 tickets with the AP


----------



## scrappinginontario

OK, this is today's really silly question but I figure it can't hurt to ask.  Does a Water Park Annual Pass qualify a person for the AP discount?  I'm sure it doesn't but I'd also kick myself later if I found out that it did and I hadn't asked.

Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

I just ordered some Disney gift cards using my Target red card. We are just buying tickets for 10/25 for now because we aren't for sure if we want to do 10/23 on arrival day.


----------



## margot31

Sailormoon2 said:


> I got the AP price for myself and DH when I purchased them online this morning.



But are both of you AP holders, or just one of you?  That is why i was wondering to confirm...I see someone else said I can get upto 6 but I don't need that many.


----------



## AntJulie

anneboleyn said:


> Big Thunder was down for a loooong refurb in 2016, so I am hoping that is not the case and it is, like you said, an accidental omission!





areno79 said:


> So it's confirmed that BTMRR will be closed during the party? That's a bummer...it's one of our favorite rides!





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wondered about BTMRR last week when I saw they updated the rides open on the MNSSHP page. I was hoping it was like last year when they "forgot" to list SDMT.





Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> I would be so sad if BTMRR is not open as its my favorite ride! I am thinking of NOT doing a MK day and only doing the party, but I will have to rethink that if BTMRR is not going to be open.





Cluelyss said:


> It is on the refurb list? It is absolutely normally open during parties and they just did a refurb in 2016 (I think?) so hoping it’s an accidental omission like SDMT last year.



This is the response I received after sending an e-mail inquiring about NO BTMRR at MNSSHP:

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

Thank you for your email to the Walt Disney World® Resort. We appreciate you taking the time to share your feedback with us.

We are sorry for the disappointments you mentioned in your email. It is our goal to create magical memories and exceed the expectations of our Guests during each and every interaction that you have with us. Please be assured that we have shared your comments with our leadership team, along with the appropriate management, as feedback such as yours is taken very seriously.

Once again, thank you for contacting us. We sincerely hope that we will have an opportunity to entertain you soon.

If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email and we will be more than happy to assist you further.

Sincerely,

Justine Worthington
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## Cluelyss

margot31 said:


> But are both of you AP holders, or just one of you?  That is why i was wondering to confirm...I see someone else said I can get upto 6 but I don't need that many.


I am the only AP holder in my family and have always been able to purchase at the discounted rate for DH and my 2 kids as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> OK, this is today's really silly question but I figure it can't hurt to ask.  Does a Water Park Annual Pass qualify a person for the AP discount?  I'm sure it doesn't but I'd also kick myself later if I found out that it did and I hadn't asked.
> 
> Thanks!


When you log in to MDX do you get the option to select AP pricing on the party ticket page?


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Bummer.., maybe we should all send a short, but sweet email voicing our disappointment?


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> I think I went the same year as you did.  I had gone to Disneyland Party and then Disney World a couple weeks later and couldn't believe the selection difference.  At Disneyland we got M&Ms, Snickers, and all the good stuff.  At Disney World we got a bunch of Wal Mart cheap candy.  I am hoping the same thing as you.


The last 2 years we’ve gotten Skittles, Dove, M&Ms, Starburst, Reese’s...all good stuff IMO!


----------



## Cluelyss

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Bummer.., maybe we should all send a short, but sweet email voicing our disappointment?


It worked for SDMT last year!


----------



## minniesBFF

scrappinginontario said:


> If it were me and I had the option to do a party earlier in my vacation that would be my choice.  September is still rainy season in Orlando and from my experience (we got almost every September) it rains 80% of the days, at least for a bit.  I can vividly picture lines of people at Guest Services in their rain ponchos trying to change their party tickets.  I would try for an earlier date if it's an option as I've done MK on a rainy night and it wasn't fun for long.


I have some thinking to do then.  I've never been in September so I'm not sure what to expect as far as weather, other than what I read here on the boards.  I will probably change to the Sunday party just in case.  Thanks for the response!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> When you log in to MDX do you get the option to select AP pricing on the party ticket page?


  I honestly don't know as I won't be purchasing our Water Park AP's until August.  Since the MNSSHP we're going to is known to be the least busy party of the year (YAY!!!) it's not necessary for us to purchase our tickets in advance.  If the Water Park AP will qualify us for a ticket discount I might wait until the day we purchase the AP and then go online and purchase our party tickets the same day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

I've seen the list of rides open on the first post of this thread. Where do we see the list on the Disney website?  I couldn't find it there but will admit I also didn't look too hard.


----------



## monique5

scrappinginontario said:


> I've seen the list of rides open on the first post of this thread. Where do we see the list on the Disney website?  I couldn't find it there but will admit I also didn't look too hard.



https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions


----------



## scrappinginontario

monique5 said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions


'

Thanks so much!  I contacted Disney to request the open this ride.  Figure every email helps!


----------



## anneboleyn

Now if they would just open up the ADR’s past 2:30! I want to eat at the Plaza at 5ish, dagnabbit!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

AntJulie said:


> This is the response I received after sending an e-mail inquiring about NO BTMRR at MNSSHP:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> Thank you for your email to the Walt Disney World® Resort. We appreciate you taking the time to share your feedback with us.
> 
> We are sorry for the disappointments you mentioned in your email. It is our goal to create magical memories and exceed the expectations of our Guests during each and every interaction that you have with us. Please be assured that we have shared your comments with our leadership team, along with the appropriate management, as feedback such as yours is taken very seriously.
> 
> Once again, thank you for contacting us. We sincerely hope that we will have an opportunity to entertain you soon.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Justine Worthington
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.




So do we know/think BTMRR is going to be closed for a refurb or ONLY during the parties?


----------



## Lsdolphin

scrappinginontario said:


> OK, this is today's really silly question but I figure it can't hurt to ask.  Does a Water Park Annual Pass qualify a person for the AP discount?  I'm sure it doesn't but I'd also kick myself later if I found out that it did and I hadn't asked.
> 
> Thanks!



No


----------



## FoxC63

Every year since we've attended the parties during the last week in October BTMR was closed for refurbishment and Splash Mountain was open.  Last year was the very first time we were able to ride BTMR and Splash Mountain was under refurbishment.  In my experience it's either one or the other.  I have never been to a party where both were open.

The earlier parties had both for a short time until one ride was in refurbishment.  I will also add I searched EVERYWHERE to see if BTMR was listed under any refurbishment list and found nothing.


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> So do we know/think BTMRR is going to be closed for a refurb or ONLY during the parties?



What do you mean "only the parties"?  If any ride is listed under refurbishment it means 24/7 until the end date.


----------



## Haley R

I just purchased our tickets for 10/25!!! Now to wait and see if we want to do the party on 10/23 on arrival day or try 10/28 on a Sunday.


----------



## Sailormoon2

margot31 said:


> But are both of you AP holders


I am the only AP holder. I just signed in to my account and the ticket prices changed to reflect us both at the reduced rate.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

FoxC63 said:


> What do you mean "only the parties"?  If any ride is listed under refurbishment it means 24/7 until the end date.



Hence my question - is BTMRR down for a refurb in the fall (I googled and can not find that it is) OR is it just closed down during the MNSSHP?


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

FoxC63 said:


> Every year since we've attended the parties during the last week in October BTMR was closed for refurbishment and Splash Mountain was open.  Last year was the very first time we were able to ride BTMR and Splash Mountain was under refurbishment.  In my experience it's either one or the other.  I have never been to a party where both were open.
> 
> The earlier parties had both for a short time until one ride was in refurbishment.  I will also add I searched EVERYWHERE to see if BTMR was listed under any refurbishment list and found nothing.




I've been searching as well, as this is a plan changer for us, and have not been able to find any info.


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> The last 2 years we’ve gotten Skittles, Dove, M&Ms, Starburst, Reese’s...all good stuff IMO!



Sounds great.  We got those Dove candies at the Christmas Party and they were great.  I would say I would love the Halloween Party even more if they did like the Christmas party and had stations of different snacks and drinks you could have through out the night.  I loved the snowman pretzels


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Hence my question - is BTMRR down for a refurb in the fall (I googled and can not find that it is) OR is it just closed down during the MNSSHP?



It is just closed for the parties.


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Hence my question - is BTMRR down for a refurb in the fall (I googled and can not find that it is) OR is it just closed down during the MNSSHP?





Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> I've been searching as well, as this is a plan changer for us, and have not been able to find any info.





FoxC63 said:


> Every year since we've attended the parties during the last week in October BTMR was closed for refurbishment and Splash Mountain was open.  Last year was the very first time we were able to ride BTMR and Splash Mountain was under refurbishment.  In my experience it's either one or the other.  I have never been to a party where both were open.
> 
> The earlier parties had both for a short time until one ride was in refurbishment.  I will also add I searched EVERYWHERE to see if BTMR was listed under any refurbishment list and found nothing.


*Refurbishments a look see... *

*Splash Mountain*
August 28th through November 16th, 2017
January 8th through February 1st, 2018

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
April 4th through to July 15th, 2016
August 8th through November 18th, 2016

Based on this information, it looks like *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad* is in need of refurbishment. 

*Again no one has it listed at this time.*


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> It is just closed for the parties.



No, attractions are usually closed down for months and not just during parties.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

FoxC63 said:


> *Refurbishments a look see... *
> 
> *Splash Mountain*
> August 28th through November 16th, 2017
> January 8th through February 1st, 2018
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
> April 4th through to July 15th, 2016
> August 8th through November 18th, 2016
> 
> Based on this information, it looks like *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad* is in need of refurbishment.
> 
> *Again no one has it listed at this time.*




Sorry - panic set in and I didn't see the years!!


----------



## bethbuchall

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Where do you find this info?   I find it hard to fathom 2 of the 3 mountains will be closed the entire month of October!



Those were previous closings. Nothing has been announced for this summer/fall yet.


----------



## LandonDunes

bethbuchall said:


> Those were previous closings. Nothing has been announced for this summer/fall yet.



Has SDMT ever been closed for refurb?  Just crossing my fingers that none of the big boys get closed down for Oct.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> No, attractions are usually closed down for months and not just during parties.


  Yes, that’s exactly what I said.  The person I quoted asked if BTMRR was closed for an full refurbishment or if it was only closed during party hours?  I confirmed it is only closed during party hours so my response was correct.


----------



## hswillia07

FoxC63 said:


> That can and has happened at the party entrance when using Magicbands.  Just saying.



How do we avoid this? Do we just mention that we want to use the party tickets when we arrive at 4? Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

hswillia07 said:


> How do we avoid this? Do we just mention that we want to use the party tickets when we arrive at 4? Thanks!



Scan your party voucher or plastic card and not your wristband.  We normally put our wristbands on *after* we've entered the park.
It's just time consuming to resolve whatever issues may arise and for those who need to be somewhere specific like at 4pm that can be messy.


----------



## anneboleyn

LandonDunes said:


> Has SDMT ever been closed for refurb?  Just crossing my fingers that none of the big boys get closed down for Oct.



When I was there in Sept. 2016, Big Thunder, Dinosaur, It’s A Small World and I think something at HS were being refurbed. It was rough lol

I was actually expecting Space Mountain to be out of commission this fall, since 2016 saw Big Thunder’s refurb and then fall 2017 had Splash being refurbed. So I definitely thought that meant this fall was Space Mountain’s turn. I am glad that doesn’t seem to be the case, tho!


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> Scan your party voucher or plastic card and not your wristband.  We normally put our wristbands on *after* we've entered the park.
> It's just time consuming to resolve whatever issues may arise and for those who need to be somewhere specific like at 4pm that can be messy.



If we're using a day off our Hoppers earlier in the day anyway, does it matter if they don't scan the party ticket?


----------



## dachsie

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, that’s exactly what I said.  The person I quoted asked if BTMRR was closed for an full refurbishment or if it was only closed during party hours?  I confirmed it is only closed during party hours so my response was correct.


Yea, but I don't think we know the answer for sure yet.  It could be closed for a refurb that hasn't yet been announced.  Right now given the limited info, we know it will be closed for the party - we don't know if it is closed for the party because of a refurb in which case it will be closed 24/7


----------



## Haley R

hswillia07 said:


> How do we avoid this? Do we just mention that we want to use the party tickets when we arrive at 4? Thanks!


We used our plastic cards at after hours and it still used up a ticket. It’s possible and can happen. We just went to the front desk at our resort and they were able to fix it.


----------



## FoxC63

bethbuchall said:


> If we're using a day off our Hoppers earlier in the day anyway, does it matter if they don't scan the party ticket?



One way or another they'll have to scan your party ticket in order for you to get your party wristband.


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> One way or another they'll have to scan your party ticket in order for you to get your party wristband.



Ok, thanks! I meant in worrying about it removing a day from my tickets. So, I'm ok to use my MagicBand, right?


----------



## FoxC63

bethbuchall said:


> Ok, thanks! I meant in worrying about it removing a day from my tickets. So, I'm ok to use my MagicBand, right?



Not necessarily.  Disney's system isn't perfect and there have been reports year after year of issues when scanning Magicbands at the "special entrance" as well as the THREE locations inside.  I recommend scanning your party voucher or party card to help prevent any issues.

And for those who attend during inclement weather, last year Disney offered park hoppers or another party date.  For those who weren't planning another vacation or the last party date sold out (which did happen) Disney gave them a refund.  In order to process the refund Disney REQUIRES you to have the original credit card with you.  So be sure to bring that too if it applies to you.      

What happened to @Haley R "After Hours card" is the first time I've read such an issue on these party threads.


----------



## bhardy

A spin off question about AP tix,  a friend of mine is an AP holder, she may or may not be going with us... can she buy our party tix at AP price or does she have to be there?


----------



## FoxC63

bhardy said:


> A spin off question about AP tix,  a friend of mine is an AP holder, she may or may not be going with us... can she buy our party tix at AP price or does she have to be there?



She can buy them for you and not be there.  And scan the party ticket too!


----------



## kenly777

scrappinginontario said:


> I honestly don't know as I won't be purchasing our Water Park AP's until August.  Since the MNSSHP we're going to is known to be the least busy party of the year (YAY!!!) it's not necessary for us to purchase our tickets in advance.  If the Water Park AP will qualify us for a ticket discount I might wait until the day we purchase the AP and then go online and purchase our party tickets the same day.



How can I find out the crowd levels for the various party nights?


----------



## FoxC63

kenly777 said:


> How can I find out the crowd levels for the various party nights?



Touring Plans put theirs out on *May 12, 2017* I would start there.  Just match your dates. 
Link:  https://blog.touringplans.com/2017/05/12/find-least-crowded-halloween-party-2017/


----------



## Tomh

Sailormoon2 said:


> I got my tickets for August 28th. It is our last day in the World so I hope we aren't tempting fate



That is our last day as well, and we also are going to the party that night.  Two families, both counting on good weather, I am concerned about the "temptation" level for fate lol.


----------



## Aladora

Tomh said:


> That is our last day as well, and we also are going to the party that night.  Two families, both counting on good weather, I am concerned about the "temptation" level for fate lol.



This is our party as well although we have one final day on the 29th.


----------



## Tomh

Aladora said:


> This is our party as well although we have one final day on the 29th.


There is going to be a blizzard on the 28th lol.


----------



## Aladora

Tomh said:


> There is going to be a blizzard on the 28th lol.



Meh, we're Canadian...we can cope with a blizzard. It's a hurricane I am worried about!


----------



## Tomh

Aladora said:


> Meh, we're Canadian...we can cope with a blizzard. It's a hurricane I am worried about!


We had a hurricane come through the first time we went to Disney.  Now granted, it was very much weakened by the time it got there, but it wound up being one of our best days in the park.  It was cooler, perhaps in the upper 70's, breezy, and with just a bit of rain, it actually felt pretty nice to us Northerners, and the park was empty.  We rode Buzz Lightyear probably 8 times in a row with maybe a 5 minute wait to get on.  Pirates was similar, perhaps a 5 minute wait the entire day.


----------



## SquashBanana

I can't remember where this was posted but I remember reading something about possibly exchanging dates for parties. Do they only do this for inclement weather or any time (assuming tickets are available)? I'd also assume you'd just pay the difference if it's a more expensive party?


----------



## monique5

bethbuchall said:


> Ok, thanks! I meant in worrying about it removing a day from my tickets. So, I'm ok to use my MagicBand, right?



Yes, just make sure you go through the MNSSHP line, to the right with large, noticeable signs. This was more of an issue when MB were 1st introduced or when using the the regular line. Of course anything is possible, but nothing to stress about. I've done this the last 3 years for multiple MNSSHP & MVMCP and never had an issue, as numerous PP have too. I never bring the Green RFOD cards with me. Happy Planning!


----------



## monique5

SquashBanana said:


> I can't remember where this was posted but I remember reading something about possibly exchanging dates for parties. Do they only do this for inclement weather or any time (assuming tickets are available)? I'd also assume you'd just pay the difference if it's a more expensive party?



Tickets state non-refundable, but PP have not had a problem changing dates or getting refunds for various reasons, inclement weather with WDW cancelling party being exceptions that have occurred the last 2 years (see previous threads on what was offered besides refund). If 1 CM says no, try another. Just don't except it, and know it may not get a refund or exchange which it states when purchasing. If a date is Sold Out, you won't be able to change dates to a Sold Out party.


----------



## mom2rtk

SquashBanana said:


> I can't remember where this was posted but I remember reading something about possibly exchanging dates for parties. Do they only do this for inclement weather or any time (assuming tickets are available)? I'd also assume you'd just pay the difference if it's a more expensive party?


They exchange them solely at their own discretion for reason (like inclement weather). They are considered non exchangeable and non refundable.


----------



## Haley R

Am I the only one scared about flying with southwest? We’ve never flown with them before and booked our first flight for October but I’m a little worried now.


----------



## mom2rtk

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one scared about flying with southwest? We’ve never flown with them before and booked our first flight for October but I’m a little worried now.


I'm buying some SW tickets later today. I believe they are inspecting their fleet over the next 30 days. Still so much safer than driving.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one scared about flying with southwest? We’ve never flown with them before and booked our first flight for October but I’m a little worried now.



I’ve flown southwest many times. Unfortunately, things can happen on any airline. I feel now is probably the safest time to fly Southwest because they’re going to be doing crazy inspections I’m sure.


----------



## Haley R

mom2rtk said:


> I'm buying some SW tickets later today. I believe they are inspecting their fleet over the next 30 days. Still so much safer than driving.


We would never drive. It would take so long to get there from where we live.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> I’ve flown southwest many times. Unfortunately, things can happen on any airline. I feel now is probably the safest time to fly Southwest because they’re going to be doing crazy inspections I’m sure.


Good point. Gotta be safer than frontier. That’s who we normally fly with and I sometimes wonder about their planes.


----------



## minniesBFF

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one scared about flying with southwest? We’ve never flown with them before and booked our first flight for October but I’m a little worried now.


I just read the story.  Our flights for September are booked through Southwest.  We've flown with them once before.  Although the story did give me a little anxiety, I have to remember how many times I have flown before with zero issues.  Freak accidents happen all the time, we can't stop living life.  I'd still rather fly than drive 23 hours from Iowa!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We used to fly to WDW all the time, then started roadtripping most of our recent trips (live in Iowa). This August I decided to fly for our "quick" trip, and of course the flight home is thru Allegiant, who were just featured on 60 minutes. 
I've been researching since Sunday and then this happened with SW.
I've flown Allegiant before, and my DD23 just did last October without issue.
I think pp has a great point, all this negative attention will have them inspecting thoroughly!

AND, just saw above me, from Iowa too.


----------



## Haley R

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We used to fly to WDW all the time, then started roadtripping most of our recent trips (live in Iowa). This August I decided to fly for our "quick" trip, and of course the flight home is thru Allegiant, who were just featured on 60 minutes.
> I've been researching since Sunday and then this happened with SW.
> I've flown Allegiant before, and my DD23 just did last October without issue.
> I think pp has a great point, all this negative attention will have them inspecting thoroughly!
> 
> AND, just saw above me, from Iowa too.


I’m also from Iowa! Lovely weather we’re having


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Haley R said:


> I’m also from Iowa! Lovely weather we’re having



It's days like these that I am asking why don't I live closer to WDW? I tell DH, it doesn't have to be Florida, just closer, and away from this never-ending winter weather...


----------



## Aladora

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one scared about flying with southwest? We’ve never flown with them before and booked our first flight for October but I’m a little worried now.



It is totally normal to feel anxiety about something like this! DS is leaving tomorrow for an orchestra trip in Whistler and they are going there by bus. Since the terrible bus accident 12 days ago that took the lives of 16 members of the Humboldt Broncos hockey team I have been worried about letting him go on the bus, especially since I am driving up to help chaperone so it would be easy to have him ride with me. But, I can't let one terrible tragedy change how I live my life and neither should you.


----------



## Lbg206

While I've been to Disney many many times I've actually never been to MNSSHP yet.  I have read that CM discount nights can be super crowded though.  Do we know what nights those will be this year?  I am hoping to avoid them if possible.


----------



## mom2rtk

Haley R said:


> We would never drive. It would take so long to get there from where we live.


Sure, but looking at it that way helps put it in perspective. Any mode of transportation comes with at least a small degree of risk.


----------



## SquashBanana

monique5 said:


> Tickets state non-refundable, but PP have not had a problem changing dates or getting refunds for various reasons, inclement weather with WDW cancelling party being exceptions that have occurred the last 2 years. If 1 CM says no, try another. Just don't except it, and know it may not get a refund or exchange which it states when purchasing. If a date is Sold Out, you won't be able to change dates to a Sold Out party.





mom2rtk said:


> They exchange them solely at their own discretion for reason (like inclement weather). They are considered non exchangeable and non refundable.



 The only reason I would exchange is for weather so this is very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

SquashBanana said:


> The only reason I would exchange is for weather so this is very helpful. Thanks!


Just know that it's entirely at their discretion and generally requires weather bad enough party elements were cancelled (parade, shows, etc). They probably won't do it in advance because rain is in the forecast.


----------



## sheila14

Aladora said:


> Meh, we're Canadian...we can cope with a blizzard. It's a hurricane I am worried about!


Living in Ohio I am use to snow, rain, high winds, and tornadoes all in 24hours!!!!


----------



## Haley R

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> It's days like these that I am asking why don't I live closer to WDW? I tell DH, it doesn't have to be Florida, just closer, and away from this never-ending winter weather...


I tell dh that about every day but he has a good job so we can’t pick up and move right now. I grew up in Georgia so I love the heat.


----------



## Haley R

Aladora said:


> It is totally normal to feel anxiety about something like this! DS is leaving tomorrow for an orchestra trip in Whistler and they are going there by bus. Since the terrible bus accident 12 days ago that took the lives of 16 members of the Humboldt Broncos hockey team I have been worried about letting him go on the bus, especially since I am driving up to help chaperone so it would be easy to have him ride with me. But, I can't let one terrible tragedy change how I live my life and neither should you.


I’m honestly not that worried. I just wanted to see what others were feeling. It made me a little nervous at first just because we’ve never flown with them before but I love planes so I’m sure I’ll completely forget about it in a week.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just bought our tickets online for Aug 28th party!!  Excited to attend our very first MNSSHP during our surprise trip!  My daughter is going to flip when she finds out!


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one scared about flying with southwest? We’ve never flown with them before and booked our first flight for October but I’m a little worried now.



I recently started flying Southwest but honestly I am nervous flying period.  There is always the what if involved.  This morning I got a news alert of a flight from Memphis having a bird strike and another emergency landing from a Southwest plane. Things like this happen to planes all the time but you just don't hear about them unless the airline is in the news for other bad things or if it ends in tragedy.  I will continue to fly Southwest as long as they continue to offer good deals.  Southwest actually is getting a lot of new planes and are actually getting rid of there older planes but we have to remember there is thousands of flights everyday and things are bound to happen.  We just hope we aren't at the wrong place at the wrong time with everything in life and continue to live our life.


----------



## DWillowBay

scrappinginontario said:


> Just bought our tickets online for Aug 28th party!!  Excited to attend our very first MNSSHP during our surprise trip!  My daughter is going to flip when she finds out!


We'll be there that night too.   Find Jiminy Cricket and wave to him/ me!   So happy to share that night with you and 10,000 of our closest friends!


----------



## DuckyMommy

Haley R said:


> I tell dh that about every day but he has a good job so we can’t pick up and move right now. I grew up in Georgia so I love the heat.


I live in Georgia and while I can't say I love the heat, I do enjoy being close enough to Disney that I can plan a short weekend trip just to take my boys to the MNSSHP for the first time. I am also used to the afternoon rain/storms so I am not going to worry about that till we are heading down.


----------



## sheila14

DWillowBay said:


> We'll be there that night too.   Find Jiminy Cricket and wave to him/ me!   So happy to share that night with you and 10,000 of our closest friends!


Does Disney really only sell 10,000 party tickets for each party?


----------



## Kristina G.

sheila14 said:


> Does Disney really only sell 10,000 party tickets for each party?


They sell way more than that...most estimates are in the 20,000 to 30,000 range


----------



## Haley R

DuckyMommy said:


> I live in Georgia and while I can't say I love the heat, I do enjoy being close enough to Disney that I can plan a short weekend trip just to take my boys to the MNSSHP for the first time. I am also used to the afternoon rain/storms so I am not going to worry about that till we are heading down.


My parents took my brother and I when we were younger and we drove from Georgia to Florida. It would just be nice if we had that option.


----------



## Pdollar88

Sooooo ready! Got my tickets for the 9/9 party yesterday. 

I’ve had a Hocus Pocus poster in my room since I was 4, so I can’t wait to see the Spelltacular!


----------



## pitpat

anneboleyn said:


> Now if they would just open up the ADR’s past 2:30! I want to eat at the Plaza at 5ish, dagnabbit!


Plaza is very strange about reservations.  A lot of the time they are only available around lunch and are walk-up only the rest of the time.  That may be the issue.


----------



## RolloTomasi

Got my tickets for the 9/25 party! We too are looking to eat at Plaza before the party starts, so hopefully we'll be able to get a walk up.


----------



## minniesBFF

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We used to fly to WDW all the time, then started roadtripping most of our recent trips (live in Iowa). This August I decided to fly for our "quick" trip, and of course the flight home is thru Allegiant, who were just featured on 60 minutes.
> I've been researching since Sunday and then this happened with SW.
> I've flown Allegiant before, and my DD23 just did last October without issue.
> I think pp has a great point, all this negative attention will have them inspecting thoroughly!
> 
> AND, just saw above me, from Iowa too.





Haley R said:


> I’m also from Iowa! Lovely weather we’re having





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> It's days like these that I am asking why don't I live closer to WDW? I tell DH, it doesn't have to be Florida, just closer, and away from this never-ending winter weather...



Hello fellow Iowans!  I'm so sick of this weather, it's not even funny!  I ask my fiancé all the time if we can move to Florida.  He keeps telling me no


----------



## Haley R

minniesBFF said:


> Hello fellow Iowans!  I'm so sick of this weather, it's not even funny!  I ask my fiancé all the time if we can move to Florida.  He keeps telling me no


You know it’s bad when the library closes lol. I was hoping to get more books today


----------



## Cluelyss

RolloTomasi said:


> Got my tickets for the 9/25 party! We too are looking to eat at Plaza before the party starts, so hopefully we'll be able to get a walk up.


We had a 4:00 ADR at the Plaza last year before the party, and I think that was the latest ADR time of the day.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> You know it’s bad when the library closes lol. I was hoping to get more books today



Kingdom Keepers - AWESOME books IMO!  Stories take place in WDW too!
Link:  http://thekingdomkeepers.com/


----------



## yoda22

Anyone else looking to book a Pirates League appointment just prior to MNSSHP (within the 4-7pm window)? Appointments haven't opened up yet for September MNSSHP dates, and the cast member I spoke with suggested calling back in June to check to see if they had opened up those times for party goers. If others are looking to book Pirates League right before a party, perhaps we can post here as an alert that pre-party appointments are open? I can't imagine having to call everyday starting in June, and I'm sure those times will fill quickly.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Kingdom Keepers - AWESOME books IMO!  Stories take place in WDW too!
> Link:  http://thekingdomkeepers.com/


I love those books! They make me see the parks differently


----------



## bookbabe626

pitpat said:


> Plaza is very strange about reservations.  A lot of the time they are only available around lunch and are walk-up only the rest of the time.  That may be the issue.



None of the during-party ADRs have opened up yet, and some spots like CP aren't even showing dinner as an option at all on party nights, the latest it goes is 2:45pm.  Makes me suspect there are plans for some kind of holiday dinner offering to tie into the party.  Waiting is definitely getting frustrating, though.


----------



## Araminta18

bookbabe626 said:


> None of the during-party ADRs have opened up yet, and some spots like CP aren't even showing dinner as an option at all on party nights, the latest it goes is 2:45pm.  Makes me suspect there are plans for some kind of holiday dinner offering to tie into the party.  Waiting is definitely getting frustrating, though.



Most have opened for reservations up to about 6 pm or so.  BoG already opened and is gone, Skipper Canteen opened (I've got a reservation at 4:30 pm on a party night); Tony's Town Square and Liberty Tree Tavern are also open.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

bookbabe626 said:


> None of the during-party ADRs have opened up yet, and some spots like CP aren't even showing dinner as an option at all on party nights, the latest it goes is 2:45pm.  Makes me suspect there are plans for some kind of holiday dinner offering to tie into the party.  Waiting is definitely getting frustrating, though.



I do find it odd that CP and CRT have no ADRs after 2:30ish, but the other places have opened. I have an ADR for BOG for 5.
It would be fun if they are offering new themed dining for the party, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is something as simple as not opening these spots to help empty the park...  
I keep hoping they'll offer a villain party. My DD16 and I were lucky enough to see Club Villain at HS, fantastic! 
Here's to hoping!!


----------



## bookbabe626

Araminta18 said:


> Most have opened for reservations up to about 6 pm or so.  BoG already opened and is gone, Skipper Canteen opened (I've got a reservation at 4:30 pm on a party night); Tony's Town Square and Liberty Tree Tavern are also open.



Yes, that's what I said.  None of the *during-party* ADRs have opened up yet at most spots.  Dinner seems to end at 6pm-ish for most of those, and that's earlier than we'd prefer.  (Not doing characters, just parade/shows/fireworks, and it's just DH and I so limited time will be spent on the treat trails)

CP is what we've really been looking for, and there's no dinner service at all on party nights thus far.  I'm waiting to see if they announce a Halloween-themed dinner there, similar to H&V at DHS.  An upcharge dinner wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## bookbabe626

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I do find it odd that CP and CRT have no ADRs after 2:30ish, but the other places have opened. I have an ADR for BOG for 5.
> It would be fun if they are offering new themed dining for the party, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is something as simple as not opening these spots to help empty the park...
> I keep hoping they'll offer a villain party. My DD16 and I were lucky enough to see Club Villain at HS, fantastic!
> Here's to hoping!!



Oooh...a villain party...that hadn't occurred to me.  I was figuring the best we'd get is Pooh and the gang in Halloween outfits, similar to the Minnie one at H&V.  Villains would be awesome...and they'd so suck the extra money out of me in a heartbeat.

I doubt they'll keep any restaurant closed when they can make money off people.  I just can't bring myself to believe that the Powers That Be actually care that clearing the park of day guests is difficult and inconvenient for both CMs and party guests.


----------



## NCVA

Hi!  I’d love a Villians dinner.

Does any one know the dates of CM discount parties?  We’ve been the last two years and accidentally went to the last CM discount party in 2016 and it was sold out (I think the only night other than 10/30 and 10/31).  We avoided that last year and would love to avoid it again.

Thanks!


----------



## cab0ad

I had a friend take her family a few years ago and she said all the trick or treat candy was healthy...raisins and yogurt covered cranberries. Is that true? I can't imagine getting a bag full of cranberries.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

cab0ad said:


> I had a friend take her family a few years ago and she said all the trick or treat candy was healthy...raisins and yogurt covered cranberries. Is that true? I can't imagine getting a bag full of cranberries.



Not true.


----------



## cab0ad

Dang! Not a raisin in thay pile! Maybe she was exaggerating or something. Is that a full sized starburst? They were giving those out!? Can adults trick or treat too?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

cab0ad said:


> Dang! Not a raisin in thay pile! Maybe she was exaggerating or something. Is that a full sized starburst? They were giving those out!? Can adults trick or treat too?



Adults can definitely trick or treat! I don’t have children. The full size starbursts were thrown by the creepa crew before the parade on Main Street.   They threw like 5 at me cause they liked my costume!


----------



## cab0ad

lvcourtneyy said:


> Adults can definitely trick or treat! I don’t have children. The full size starbursts were thrown by the creepa crew before the parade on Main Street.   They threw like 5 at me cause they liked my costume!



that is funny! I may be trick or treating more than my kid if we go. Didn't know if I could get some m&m's once in a while too but now I may take my own pillowcase!


----------



## DWillowBay

sheila14 said:


> Does Disney really only sell 10,000 party tickets for each party?


No....LOTS more... but only 10,000 of them are my close friends!


----------



## anneboleyn

cab0ad said:


> Dang! Not a raisin in thay pile! Maybe she was exaggerating or something. Is that a full sized starburst? They were giving those out!? Can adults trick or treat too?



They also give out Peeps! I am not a fan of them but my DD10 would cut someone to get them lol


----------



## kat_lh

anneboleyn said:


> They also give out Peeps! I am not a fan of them but my DD10 would cut someone to get them lol



PEEPS?!??! Tell your DD I will be throwing elbows to get those! LOL


----------



## Haley R

anneboleyn said:


> They also give out Peeps! I am not a fan of them but my DD10 would cut someone to get them lol


Peeps at the Halloween party?


----------



## Amy11401

Haley R said:


> Peeps at the Halloween party?


They make ghost and pumpkin peeps....maybe it is those.


----------



## areno79

You guys can keep the Peeps....I'll take the Starburst!


----------



## ArielSRL

Haley R said:


> My parents took my brother and I when we were younger and we drove from Georgia to Florida. It would just be nice if we had that option.


I'm in GA (born and bred) and we almost always drive. Its 6hr 45min with no stops. However, after I retire in about 13 years, we are making the move to FL.


----------



## Haley R

ArielSRL said:


> I'm in GA (born and bred) and we almost always drive. Its 6hr 45min with no stops. However, after I retire in about 13 years, we are making the move to FL.


It’s so hot in Florida lol. I don’t know if I could live there year round.


----------



## RolloTomasi

So I'm not usually one for meeting the characters but I decided this year I want a picture with Mickey in all his Halloween glory. In past years, how long is the wait? What time does anybody recommend starting to line up?


----------



## anneboleyn

Haley R said:


> Peeps at the Halloween party?



Yup! In 2016, they were lime green ones that I had never seen before! 

I have never seen the ghost or pumpkin ones that a previous poster mentioned. I am sure if they were there, my daughter would have sniffed them out like a bloodhound.


----------



## anneboleyn

areno79 said:


> You guys can keep the Peeps....I'll take the Starburst!



You can have the Starbursts and I will take the peanut M&M’s!


----------



## Haley R

anneboleyn said:


> Yup! In 2016, they were lime green ones that I had never seen before!
> 
> I have never seen the ghost or pumpkin ones that a previous poster mentioned. I am sure if they were there, my daughter would have sniffed them out like a bloodhound.


I’ve seen lime green Christmas trees lol. I’ve seen the ghosts too but not the pumpkins


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one scared about flying with southwest? We’ve never flown with them before and booked our first flight for October but I’m a little worried now.



We always fly Southwest. They usually ruin my luggage or items inside. I pack everything in plastic bags now. I'm on my 3rd suitcase since 2015.


----------



## cab0ad

anneboleyn said:


> They also give out Peeps! I am not a fan of them but my DD10 would cut someone to get them lol


Peeps are gross!


----------



## cab0ad

How much do the exclusive desserts cost during the party? I think I read it was candy corn ice cream next year but I would not bet my life on it.


----------



## Best Aunt

This is my candy from the party at DisneyLand in California in 2016.  While waiting for the parade, I took all my candy that I didn't like and put it into my friend's bag.  This is what I kept.  Definitely not lousy candy.  This was taken after I had eaten some of it.  We got a ton of candy.  Two adults, no kids.  (I really have to learn how to size photos on Flickr.)  Hoping to attend my first party at Disney World this year.


----------



## sheila14

cab0ad said:


> that is funny! I may be trick or treating more than my kid if we go. Didn't know if I could get some m&m's once in a while too but now I may take my own pillowcase!


Last year I brought home 17 pounds


----------



## scrappinginontario

sheila14 said:


> Last year I brought home 17 pounds


Zoinks!!!   I would need to bring an extra suitcase just to distribute the candy weight!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

scrappinginontario said:


> Zoinks!!!   I would need to bring an extra suitcase just to distribute the candy weight!!



Yeah between the party and trick or treating at the resorts on Halloween, we had 15 pounds of candy. We had to give some away because our bags were overweight


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Did anyone last year meet Moana after lining up first thing for Jack and Sally? If so, what time were you done with Moana’s line? Thanks!


----------



## sheila14

anneboleyn said:


> They also give out Peeps! I am not a fan of them but my DD10 would cut someone to get them lol


They gave Peeps 2016 but not last year


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> We always fly Southwest. They usually ruin my luggage or items inside. I pack everything in plastic bags now. I'm on my 3rd suitcase since 2015.


Wow are you serious? I always thought frontier was so bad but maybe they aren’t. The worst that’s ever happened to us with them is a delay of flight and then they left our luggage outside instead of putting it on the conveyor belt for us. We all stood around for about 30 minutes waiting and it was 1 am. Finally someone asked a janitor to go check because we couldn’t find anyone else in the airport.


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> Last year I brought home 17 pounds


Wow that’s a lot of candy! Good thing we get two checked bags with southwest lol.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AntJulie said:


> We always fly Southwest. They usually ruin my luggage or items inside. I pack everything in plastic bags now. I'm on my 3rd suitcase since 2015.


  We fly exclusively with Southwest and have not experience this with our luggage at all!  It gets banged around a bit but nothing apart from normal wear and tear I've experienced with other airlines I used to fly with in the past.  We have taken more than 50 flights with Southwest without luggage problems.


----------



## hereforthechurros

cab0ad said:


> How much do the exclusive desserts cost during the party? I think I read it was candy corn ice cream next year but I would not bet my life on it.


I came here with the same question! There’s usually a few options not just the ice cream. 

Also, do they accept snack credits for the Halloween desserts?


----------



## Rich M

cab0ad said:


> Dang! Not a raisin in thay pile! Maybe she was exaggerating or something. Is that a full sized starburst? They were giving those out!? Can adults trick or treat too?



I can't remember if it was Disneyland or Disney World so forgive me but at one of them they did offer candy and healthy options at the stations.  We would get Craisans /w yogurt chips and carrots and apple chips.  We thought it was great to have a mix.  We still got candy also but we really enjoyed some of the healthy snacks as well.  We were annual passholders as Disneyland one year that we went to the party and they had a separate area for passholders to go and we were given a huge candy (Can't remember what it was) and a annual passholder drawstring bag that we completely filled with candy.  It was crazy.  It got so heavy we had to stop because we had no room.  We had so much left over we could have given it out at for Halloween.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I can't remember if it was Disneyland or Disney World so forgive me but at one of them they did offer candy and healthy options at the stations.  We would get Craisans /w yogurt chips and carrots and apple chips.  We thought it was great to have a mix.  We still got candy also but we really enjoyed some of the healthy snacks as well.  We were annual passholders as Disneyland one year that we went to the party and they had a separate area for passholders to go and we were given a huge candy (Can't remember what it was) and a annual passholder drawstring bag that we completely filled with candy.  It was crazy.  It got so heavy we had to stop because we had no room.  We had so much left over we could have given it out at for Halloween.


Dh and I would definitely take them up on those healthy options. I love candy but I only need so much of it. It would be nice to have that variety to choose from.


----------



## Robn752

Does anyone know when they are going to start taking reservations for HalloWishes Dessert Party garden seating?  We still can't book ADR's for some restaurant for party nights.


----------



## KNovacovschi

I finally bought our tickets for Sept 25th party, I was waiting for them to become available online for purchase. Now to get serious about the costumes. I'm so excited!!!!!


----------



## Amy11401

We got our tickets today for October 18th!


----------



## Scott MC

Let me ask...and forgive me if it's already been answered.  Do we think that MNSSHPs in August are now part of the "norm?"  I ask because we usually travel in mid-late August and to be able to go to a Halloween Party last year was a big win.  This year, we'll be celebrating our Disneymoon, and we'd like to spend the money elsewhere (more signature dinners, a few backstage tours etc.), but we will continue to come every year or every other year in late August.  Do we think it's a safe bet to assume there will now always be Halloween Parties in late/mid August?


----------



## Rich M

Nothing seems to be a safe bet with Disney but with the success of it they will keep or expand it to even earlier. Personally I think we might see it earlier in August if it’s successful


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

DuckyMommy said:


> Yep, that is what I did! They are pretty quick about it but you have to sign for them so my biggest issue was getting them from FedEx!



UGH - can you just go to the FedEx office?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

AntJulie said:


> This is the response I received after sending an e-mail inquiring about NO BTMRR at MNSSHP:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> Thank you for your email to the Walt Disney World® Resort. We appreciate you taking the time to share your feedback with us.
> 
> We are sorry for the disappointments you mentioned in your email. It is our goal to create magical memories and exceed the expectations of our Guests during each and every interaction that you have with us. Please be assured that we have shared your comments with our leadership team, along with the appropriate management, as feedback such as yours is taken very seriously.
> 
> Once again, thank you for contacting us. We sincerely hope that we will have an opportunity to entertain you soon.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Justine Worthington
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



Worthless drivel


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amy11401 said:


> They make ghost and pumpkin peeps....maybe it is those.



Just wrong.  Peeps are chicks and they are yellow.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> They also give out Peeps! I am not a fan of them but my DD10 would cut someone to get them lol





kat_lh said:


> PEEPS?!??! Tell your DD I will be throwing elbows to get those! LOL





Haley R said:


> Peeps at the Halloween party?





Amy11401 said:


> They make ghost and pumpkin peeps....maybe it is those.





anneboleyn said:


> Yup! In 2016, they were lime green ones that I had never seen before!
> 
> I have never seen the ghost or pumpkin ones that a previous poster mentioned. I am sure if they were there, my daughter would have sniffed them out like a bloodhound.



Nope!  NO Peeps!



sheila14 said:


> They gave Peeps 2016 but not last year



This is correct ^ in 2017 Disney switched things up and every stop had the same mixture of candy.


----------



## FoxC63

cab0ad said:


> How much do the exclusive desserts cost during the party? I think I read it was candy corn ice cream next year but I would not bet my life on it.





hereforthechurros said:


> I came here with the same question! There’s usually a few options not just the ice cream.
> 
> Also, do they accept snack credits for the Halloween desserts?



Last year I posted photos, location and cost of the snacks here:  

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587119"]2017 - Post #5 Specialty Treats[/URL]

And yes, Dining Plan Snack Credits could be applied, this was confirmed many times.


----------



## Tomh

Aladora said:


> This is our party as well although we have one final day on the 29th.


Second parade, Frontierland DIS mini meetup


----------



## ArielSRL

FoxC63 said:


> Last year I posted photos, location and cost of the snacks here:
> 
> 2017 - Post #5 Specialty Treats
> 
> And yes, Dining Plan Snack Credits could be applied, this was confirmed many times.


My mouth is watering...


----------



## Haley R

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Just wrong.  Peeps are chicks and they are yellow.


The bunnies are way better than the chicks and purple is the best color.


----------



## FoxC63

Hands down and money well spent is the Pumpkin Mickey Waffle Sundae from Sleepy Hollow! Fan favorite for years and long lines to prove it!


----------



## Aladora

Tomh said:


> Second parade, Frontierland DIS mini meetup



I’ll try, depends on how late we can keep the kid up!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> The bunnies are way better than the chicks and purple is the best color.



Me thinks you like having a purple tongue


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Me thinks you like having a purple tongue


How’d you know?! No purple is just my favorite color. I love peeps


----------



## FoxC63

Just for you @Haley R  sorry it's not purple 

Na na na na na na na na  Peepman!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Just for you @Haley R  sorry it's not purple
> 
> Na na na na na na na na  Peepman!
> 
> View attachment 317797


I literally just laughed out loud. Can this be my Halloween costume?


----------



## FoxC63

It's yours!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> It's yours!


Am I the only one that eats peeps in a certain way? I eat the tail first, then nose, then eyes, then the rest lol.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one that eats peeps in a certain way? I eat the tail first, then nose, then eyes, then the rest lol.



Haha!  OMG, you are sooo stinking cute!


----------



## areno79

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one that eats peeps in a certain way? I eat the tail first, then nose, then eyes, then the rest lol.


Yes! I eat mine by throwing them in the trash.


----------



## Cluelyss

RolloTomasi said:


> So I'm not usually one for meeting the characters but I decided this year I want a picture with Mickey in all his Halloween glory. In past years, how long is the wait? What time does anybody recommend starting to line up?


We like watching the 2nd parade from the end of Main Street then heading right over to Mickey while the crowds disperse. Wait will be minimal that time of night.


----------



## Haley R

areno79 said:


> Yes! I eat mine by throwing them in the trash.


What a waste!


----------



## kat_lh

Haley R said:


> Am I the only one that eats peeps in a certain way? I eat the tail first, then nose, then eyes, then the rest lol.



No, gotta eat the head first so they don't know whats happening to them!


----------



## twolittletinkerbells

So, what times does it end? How many parades and fireworks shows and usual times? Thanks


----------



## sheila14

twolittletinkerbells said:


> So, what times does it end? How many parades and fireworks shows and usual times? Thanks


Page one of this thread has all the info


----------



## Rich M

Tickets purchased for Oct 16th party.  Can't wait to go


----------



## hereforthechurros

FoxC63 said:


> Last year I posted photos, location and cost of the snacks here:
> 
> 2017 - Post #5 Specialty Treats
> 
> And yes, Dining Plan Snack Credits could be applied, this was confirmed many times.


Wow this is perfect thank you for taking time to do this


----------



## FoxC63

hereforthechurros said:


> Wow this is perfect thank you for taking time to do this



The same info will be added to my Itinerary thread, click this link:

“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party – Strategy and Itinerary Thread 

as seen below:   , ,


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Hands down and money well spent is the Pumpkin Mickey Waffle Sundae from Sleepy Hollow! Fan favorite for years and long lines to prove it!



I tried this last year and it was so good. A little sugary but still good and i would get it again this year.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I tried this last year and it was so good. A little sugary but still good and i would get it again this year.



Best when shared, it's a lot of dessert.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

I will gladly share with you if we ever get a chance to go at the same time.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I will gladly share with you if we ever get a chance to go at the same time.



Count me in!   We can also check out Victoria & Albert


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Count me in!   We can also check out Victoria & Albert



now you're talking! We need to start planning for next year so we can make this happen.


----------



## Haley R

kat_lh said:


> No, gotta eat the head first so they don't know whats happening to them!


Well if you want to be civilized about it...


----------



## JenniferW33

Rich M said:


> Tickets purchased for Oct 16th party.  Can't wait to go



I just bought our tickets for this day too! I am so excited


----------



## kenly777

We are on the August 28th party bandwagon!! Can't wait


----------



## lvcourtneyy

kenly777 said:


> We are on the August 28th party bandwagon!! Can't wait



We’re going the 28th also!


----------



## HuricaneSugar

Finally got tickets for the 10/23 party!  So excited to go again this year.  I can't miss out on the party treats this time around.


----------



## Haley R

HuricaneSugar said:


> Finally got tickets for the 10/23 party!  So excited to go again this year.  I can't miss out on the party treats this time around.


We’ll most likely be there that day too!


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Haley R said:


> How’d you know?! No purple is just my favorite color. I love peeps


My kids love Peeps too.  I tried buying the sugar free ones to try and be healthier and   My kids almost disowned me apparently the sugar free ones are nasty.  I hope they have Peeps this year, my ids would be thrilled.


----------



## Haley R

trainingupmy4princes said:


> My kids love Peeps too.  I tried buying the sugar free ones to try and be healthier and   My kids almost disowned me apparently the sugar free ones are nasty.  I hope they have Peeps this year, my ids would be thrilled.


They are made of pure sugar so I imagine sugar free would be nasty


----------



## SquashBanana

I don't want to be an alarmist, but I saw this post on the comments section of Undercover Tourist's 2018 MNSSHP page.



Has anyone heard similar or conflicting reports? I know the validity of CM's information can be inconsistent, and I'm hoping this is just another such example.


----------



## Haley R

SquashBanana said:


> I don't want to be an alarmist, but I saw this post on the comments section of Undercover Tourist's 2018 MNSSHP page.
> 
> View attachment 318054
> 
> Has anyone heard similar or conflicting reports? I know the validity of CM's information can be inconsistent, and I'm hoping this is just another such example.


I honestly am preparing myself for a 6 pm start time. I got my hopes up for our first after hours and we weren’t let in until 6. It’s just easier to expect the late entry time and be extra happy if it ends up being 4.


----------



## hereforthechurros

SquashBanana said:


> I don't want to be an alarmist, but I saw this post on the comments section of Undercover Tourist's 2018 MNSSHP page.
> 
> View attachment 318054
> 
> Has anyone heard similar or conflicting reports? I know the validity of CM's information can be inconsistent, and I'm hoping this is just another such example.


Others have had CMs confirm its 4:00 pm as usual but until the first party we don’t know for sure. I wouldnt start to panic either way!


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> I don't want to be an alarmist, but I saw this post on the comments section of Undercover Tourist's 2018 MNSSHP page.
> 
> View attachment 318054
> 
> Has anyone heard similar or conflicting reports? I know the validity of CM's information can be inconsistent, and I'm hoping this is just another such example.



@monique5 and I strive to maintain the most up to date information for MNSSHP on our threads.  When new *confirmed* information is released we post it on our *MAIN* page and in the content of these pages.  I have not heard anything remotely like this from any of my friends who are CM's at WDW and fellow DISer's.


----------



## Euby

SquashBanana said:


> I don't want to be an alarmist, but I saw this post on the comments section of Undercover Tourist's 2018 MNSSHP page.
> 
> View attachment 318054
> 
> Has anyone heard similar or conflicting reports? I know the validity of CM's information can be inconsistent, and I'm hoping this is just another such example.



That was how they handled the Disney After Hours event this past January.


----------



## Best Aunt

SquashBanana said:


> I don't want to be an alarmist, but I saw this post on the comments section of Undercover Tourist's 2018 MNSSHP page.
> 
> View attachment 318054
> 
> Has anyone heard similar or conflicting reports? I know the validity of CM's information can be inconsistent, and I'm hoping this is just another such example.



On the day tickets went on sale by phone, I called.  The cast member I spoke to told me that I could use the ticket to enter the party as early as 4:00 pm.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I have no inside knowledge but I feel like they won’t change the time you can get in with a party ticket because they’d have to reverse the trend of certain characters meeting prior to 7 pm. Again though, just my thoughts.


----------



## sheila14

trainingupmy4princes said:


> My kids love Peeps too.  I tried buying the sugar free ones to try and be healthier and   My kids almost disowned me apparently the sugar free ones are nasty.  I hope they have Peeps this year, my ids would be thrilled.


I am also hoping for Peeps or even different candy. One person can only eat so many skittles before turning into one!!!


----------



## sheila14

lvcourtneyy said:


> I have no inside knowledge but I feel like they won’t change the time you can get in with a party ticket because they’d have to reverse the trend of certain characters meeting prior to 7 pm. Again though, just my thoughts.


Unless you have a MK ticket already in hand along with a party ticket the same day then you could get in earlier. This is my plan just in case


----------



## lvcourtneyy

sheila14 said:


> Unless you have a MK ticket already in hand along with a party ticket the same day then you could get in earlier. This is my plan just in case



Right but then that would be unfair to party guests without a day ticket. If you have jack and Sally come out at 5 and you’re holding party guests outside til 6, it wouldn’t work.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> Right but then that would be unfair to party guests without a day ticket. If you have jack and Sally come out at 5 and you’re holding party guests outside til 6, it wouldn’t work.


I think they would just change the time that they come out.


----------



## FoxC63

Euby said:


> That was how they handled the Disney After Hours event this past January.



You're comparing apples to oranges.  



Haley R said:


> I think they would just change the time that they come out.



Nope.  Years ago Disney held guests back until the park was clear from day guests, then allowed party guests access.  This was an epic fail, epic.   Too many party guests complained and were refunded.  They won't be doing this again.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Years ago Disney held guests back until the park was clear from day guests, then allowed party guests access.  This was an epic fail, epic.   Too many party guests complained and were refunded.  They won't be doing this again.


I was saying they just won’t have the characters come out until 6. I wouldn’t put anything past Disney. I’d rather go into it expecting a late time so I’m not disappointed.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I was saying they just won’t have the characters come out until 6. I wouldn’t put anything past Disney. I’d rather go into it expecting a late time so I’m not disappointed.



And I'm saying it's not going to happen because Disney did try this and it didn't work.


----------



## AntJulie

Imagine the chaos...park clearing at 6pm....party goers enter at 6pm...

Letting party ticket holders in at 4pm allows a gradual entry (3 hours) before party actually starts...


----------



## maryr1oz

I purchased our MNSSHP tickets on the Disney website, they are linked in MDE. We live in Australia - do you think we'll be receiving hard tickets in the mail? Or it will just be the online confirmation and linked to our Magic Bands?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> I was saying they just won’t have the characters come out until 6. I wouldn’t put anything past Disney. I’d rather go into it expecting a late time so I’m not disappointed.



The first year Jack and Sally met at the party they didn’t come out until 7 and it was disaster. People still lined up at 4 so there was a 3 hour line before they even got there. So people getting in line at 9 weren’t meeting them til midnight. It was absolute chaos. I can’t jmagine that having done that and failed they would go back to it.


----------



## Sailormoon2

@maryr1oz  I do not know for sure, but I would assume unless you clicked a (paid) shipping option, you will not be receiving a hard ticket. They will just be on your magic band like your park tickets. I say that as a Canadian who has never received a "hard ticket" for anything.


----------



## Aladora

Sailormoon2 said:


> @maryr1oz  I do not know for sure, but I would assume unless you clicked a (paid) shipping option, you will not be receiving a hard ticket. They will just be on your magic band like your park tickets. I say that as a Canadian who has never received a "hard ticket" for anything.



I did not ask for or pay extra for shipping and I got hard tickets mailed to me here in BC.


----------



## Sailormoon2

Aladora said:


> I did not ask for or pay extra for shipping and I got hard tickets mailed to me here in BC


Well that is interesting!


----------



## dachsie

maryr1oz said:


> I purchased our MNSSHP tickets on the Disney website, they are linked in MDE. We live in Australia - do you think we'll be receiving hard tickets in the mail? Or it will just be the online confirmation and linked to our Magic Bands?


If you don't, just go to guest services with your info and you can pick up a hard ticket


----------



## Amy11401

dachsie said:


> If you don't, just go to guest services with your info and you can pick up a hard ticket


Do we need a hard ticket to get in?


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy11401 said:


> Do we need a hard ticket to get in?


No, not if you have an e-ticket or they are linked to your magic band.


----------



## SquashBanana

Thanks everyone for giving me some reassurance on my earlier post. I don't know why CMs often have conflicting information. I guess like any other business with a huge number of employees, sometimes it's hard to keep everyone on the same page.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

SquashBanana said:


> I don't want to be an alarmist, but I saw this post on the comments section of Undercover Tourist's 2018 MNSSHP page.
> 
> View attachment 318054
> 
> Has anyone heard similar or conflicting reports? I know the validity of CM's information can be inconsistent, and I'm hoping this is just another such example.



I asked when I bought my ticket at TTC and the CM said 4 PM, but as always that is never a guarantee.


----------



## jacobzking

When do table service reservations during party become available?  Trying to book BOG but when I call they say they don’t have table service reservations during party hours YET. PS: I’m less than 180 days out.


----------



## SquashBanana

If we just have the party ticket, and thus entering at 4:00, can we get our wristbands at the entrance tap points or do we have to pick them up at one of the designated stations in the park?


----------



## DuckyMommy

ILoveMyDVC said:


> UGH - can you just go to the FedEx office?


I ended up having them delivered to a Walgreens near me and signed for them there. You can also notify them if you want to pick them up at the fedex office.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SquashBanana said:


> If we just have the party ticket, and thus entering at 4:00, can we get our wristbands at the entrance tap points or do we have to pick them up at one of the designated stations in the park?


you will get them just after the tap point, before entering the park.


----------



## SquashBanana

scrappinginontario said:


> you will get them just after the tap point, before entering the park.



Thank you! Follow-up question: What is the purpose of the Main St. bypass some people on here have mentioned? I initially thought party guests entering after 4 had to use the bypass to pick up wristbands. Is there an advantage to getting them from here vs. the other stations?


----------



## RolloTomasi

I imagine opening up the walkway around Main Street was done to cut down on the mass of people entering and leaving at the same time. I think they just wanted to alleviate the traffic jam.

edit - It was super convenient entering that way. Last year when we went to the Christmas Party we entered that way and it was just easier getting the wristband and making our way through the park without walking against the current of people leaving. Plus, they were already handing out treats and the party hadn't started yet.


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

RolloTomasi said:


> I imagine opening up the walkway around Main Street was done to cut down on the mass of people entering and leaving at the same time. I think they just wanted to alleviate the traffic jam.
> 
> edit - It was super convenient entering that way. Last year when we went to the Christmas Party we entered that way and it was just easier getting the wristband and making our way through the park without walking against the current of people leaving. Plus, they were already handing out treats and the party hadn't started yet.



This was my experience at previous Halloween parties. Tap in, get your wristband, and head for the bypass away from the leaving crowds; there will be cast members in party uniforms directing you. As I mentioned in an earlier reply, this is where you get your trick-or-treat bag and your first batch of candy. They also have Photopass and 1 or 2 merchandise carts set up in there.


----------



## Haley R

WrongLeverrrr said:


> This was my experience at previous Halloween parties. Tap in, get your wristband, and head for the bypass away from the leaving crowds; there will be cast members in party uniforms directing you. As I mentioned in an earlier reply, this is where you get your trick-or-treat bag and your first batch of candy. They also have Photopass and 1 or 2 merchandise carts set up in there.





RolloTomasi said:


> I imagine opening up the walkway around Main Street was done to cut down on the mass of people entering and leaving at the same time. I think they just wanted to alleviate the traffic jam.
> 
> edit - It was super convenient entering that way. Last year when we went to the Christmas Party we entered that way and it was just easier getting the wristband and making our way through the park without walking against the current of people leaving. Plus, they were already handing out treats and the party hadn't started yet.



If we want to head to Jack and Sally first should we skip the bypass and head straight to their line?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> If we want to head to Jack and Sally first should we skip the bypass and head straight to their line?



I would. We got in line at 3:40 at the end of October last year and were the 4th people in line.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

Robn752 said:


> Does anyone know when they are going to start taking reservations for HalloWishes Dessert Party garden seating?  We still can't book ADR's for some restaurant for party nights.



Last year there was a special website for the HalloWishes Dessert Party. So it was separate from the regular Tomorrowland Terrace / Garden Dessert Parties websites.  There was also a separate website for dining during MNSSHP - including Be Our Guest, Cinderella's Royal Table, and Crystal Palace. I've googled and cannot find either website at this time.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> I would. We got in line at 3:40 at the end of October last year and were the 4th people in line.


Will we be able to get wristbands at the front entrance or will we need to get them by Jack and Sally?


----------



## ariel5884

monique5 said:


> *Previous MNSSHP Info*​*2017 Official MNSSHP Thread:*​https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/
> 
> *2017 MNSSHP Dates*
> *August 2017 Dates*
> _August 25 & 29_
> 
> *September 2017 Dates*
> _September 1, 7, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26 & 29_
> 
> *October 2017 Dates*
> _October 1, 3, 5, 6, 9, 10, 12, 13, 15, 17, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 27, 29 & 31_
> 
> *November 2017 Dates*
> _November 1 _
> 
> *CM Discounted Parties*
> _August 25 & 29 _
> _September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 _
> 
> *Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)
> 
> *2017 Prices*
> *General Purchase Pricing*
> August 25 & 29 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $74 + tax, Child: $69 + tax
> September 19 & 26 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
> September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax
> October 1 - Adult: $88 + tax, Child: $83 + tax
> October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17, 19, 22, 24 & 26 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax
> October 6, 13, 20, 27 & 29 - Adult: $99 + tax, Child: $94 + tax
> October 31 - Adult: $115 + tax, Child: $110 + tax
> November 1 - Adult: $94 + tax, Child: $89 + tax
> 
> *Annual Passholder & Disney Vacation Club Pricing*
> August 25 & 29 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult: $69 + tax, Child: $64 + tax
> September 19 & 26 - Adult: $73 + tax, Child: $68 + tax
> September 15, 22 & 29 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
> October 1 - Adult: $79 + tax, Child: $74 + tax
> October 3, 5, 9, 10, 12, 15, 17 & 19 - Adult: $89 + tax, Child: $84 + tax
> 
> *Military Ticket Prices* *
> August 25 & 29 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75
> September 1, 7, 10, 12, 17 & 24 - Adult $53.25, Child $49.75
> 
> 
> *2016 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-trick-or-treat-fun.3484819/
> _Post #2 - Miscellaneous Halloween Information: Includes MNSSHP Details Dating Back to 2009_
> 
> *2016 MNSSHP Dates
> September 2016 Dates*
> _September_ 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 29 & 30
> 
> *October 2016 Dates*
> _October_ 2, 4, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 25, 27, 28, 30 & 31
> 
> *Sold Out Dates:* September 25 (9/25); October 30 (10/20), 31 (9/16)
> 
> *2016 Prices (Prices Include Tax)*
> 
> *Advance Purchase Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $76.68, Child $71.36
> September 29 & 30 - $84.14/$78.81
> October 2 & 6 - $91.59/$86.27
> October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25 & 27 - $96.92/$91.59
> 
> *Same Day Purchase Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adults $84.14, Child $78.81
> September 23 - $90.53/$85.20
> September 29 & 30 - $93.72/$88.40
> October 2 & 6 - $101.18/$95.85
> October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, 23, 25, 27 - $101.18/$95.85
> October 7, 14, 21, 28 & 30 - $101.18/$95.85
> October 31 - $111.83/$106.50
> 
> *Annual Passholder Advance Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.34, Child $66.03
> September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
> September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
> October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
> 
> *Disney Vacation Club Advance Pricing*
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25 - Adult $71.36, Child $66.03
> September 23 - $83.07/$77.75
> September 29 & 30 - $77.75/$72.42
> October 2 & 6 - $85.20/$79.88
> October 4, 10, 11, 13, 16, 18 & 20 - $93.72/$88.40
> 
> *CM Discounted Parties*: September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20 & 25
> 
> *Military Ticket Prices* *
> September 2, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 20, & 25 - Adult $50.40 plus tax, Child (3-9) – $46.90 plus tax
> 
> 
> *2015 Official MNSSHP Thread:*
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2015-mnsshp-thread.3383728/
> 
> *2015 MNSSHP Dates*
> *September *15, 18, 20, 22, 25 & 27
> *October *1, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29 & 31
> *November *1
> 
> *2015 Sold Out Dates: *9/15 (Sold Out 9/15), 9/22 (Sold Out 9/22) 9/25 (Sold Out 9/23), 9/27(Sold Out 9/26), 10/9, 10/23 (Sold Out 10/20), 10/25 (Sold Out 10/22), 10/27 (Sold Out on 10/19/15), 10/29 (Sold Out 10/14/16), 10/31 (Sold Out on 8/2/15) and 11/1 (Sold Out on 10/5/15) --- 25 Parties in 2015
> 
> *2015 Prices
> Dates: Sept. 15, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27; Oct. 1*
> _Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $68/$63
> _Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $74/$69
> _DVC/AP Prices_: Adult: $63 + tax, Child: $58 + tax
> _Military Ticket Prices _(adults/children): $47.60/$41.10
> 
> *Dates: Oct. 2, 4, 6, 8, 9, 12, 13, 15, 16, 18, 20, 22, 23, 25, 27, 29, Nov. 1*
> 
> _Advance Purchase Price_ (adults/children): $74/$69
> _Same Day Purchase Price _(adults/children): $79/$74
> *Dates: Oct. 31 Price, no matter when you buy them (adults/children): $87/$82*​


Can’t wait


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haley R said:


> Will we be able to get wristbands at the front entrance or will we need to get them by Jack and Sally?



So long as they started to let people in at the front entrance at that time.

If you are already in the parks that day, I would probably grab bands by either Philharmagic or across from POTC, they started distributing early last year.

Also, if you have anyone else with you, you could take turns waiting in the line and going to grab your bands. That is what we did last year. Lined up around 3:40 and then went one after the other to get our bands.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So long as they started to let people in at the front entrance at that time.
> 
> If you are already in the parks that day, I would probably grab bands by either Philharmagic or across from POTC, they started distributing early last year.
> 
> Also, if you have anyone else with you, you could take turns waiting in the line and going to grab your bands. That is what we did last year. Lined up around 3:40 and then went one after the other to get our bands.



That is what we did also.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> Will we be able to get wristbands at the front entrance or will we need to get them by Jack and Sally?



Are you entering with a day ticket or just a party ticket? If you’re just using a party ticket, you’ll have to wait at the designated tapstyles at the front entrance and you’ll get your wristbands there. If you’re using a day ticket, you can pick the wristbands up in park.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> Are you entering with a day ticket or just a party ticket? If you’re just using a party ticket, you’ll have to wait at the designated tapstyles at the front entrance and you’ll get your wristbands there. If you’re using a day ticket, you can pick the wristbands up in park.


We will only be using a party ticket so I will plan on getting the wristbands at the front entrance. For some reason I thought they didn't hand them out at the front entrance. I'm not sure why I thought that.


----------



## LucyBC80

I plan on entering the park around noon with my AP. What time they usually start giving out the party wristbands?


----------



## dachsie

LucyBC80 said:


> I plan on entering the park around noon with my AP. What time they usually start giving out the party wristbands?


4pm


----------



## garris3404

Now that I got Free Dining offer added to our reservation, it's time to purchase MNSSHP tickets.  There are 4 parties during our visit in early September.  Not planning on purchasing tickets until day before, after checking weather forecast.  Last time it poured for several hours, and we lost a lot of time.  Don't think parties usually see out in first 2 weeks of September?  But shooting for Sunday September 9th.


----------



## LucyBC80

dachsie said:


> 4pm


So I might as well head out and join the line? Why do they let people in at 3:45pm but only start giving out the bands for those of us already in the park at 4?


----------



## bearbear

We are planning on going September 3. We haven't done a party in a while. It was before my little guy was born. So at least 8 years ago. Looking forward to it. We are staying at BLT so easy to get home.


----------



## sheila14

LucyBC80 said:


> So I might as well head out and join the mine? Why do they let people in at 3:45pm burn only start giving out the bands for those of us already in the park at 4?


I heard of this happening last year and I decided to just wait in line up front and get my wrist band.  It is a chance either way!!  However, if you want to meet a certain character that you know the line gets long quickly, have another member of your party wait in line and then you two switch off to get your party band.  Warning:  I did witness this when I was in line for Jack and Sally last year, a CM came out checking for party bands right at 4 pm, and if you did not have a band, she made you leave the line.  I was 10th in line at first and then moved up to 4th after people left.


----------



## Rich M

sheila14 said:


> I heard of this happening last year and I decided to just wait in line up front and get my wrist band.  It is a chance either way!!  However, if you want to meet a certain character that you know the line gets long quickly, have another member of your party wait in line and then you two switch off to get your party band.  Warning:  I did witness this when I was in line for Jack and Sally last year, a CM came out checking for party bands right at 4 pm, and if you did not have a band, she made you leave the line.  I was 10th in line at first and then moved up to 4th after people left.



Do they not have stations set up in the park to get wrist bands for people that are already in the park?  I know they use to in the past or maybe that was Disneyland that I did it at.


----------



## Bethislucy

I just received my birthday gift this morning and it was a ticket for Sept 18th. I can't wait it's been 10 years since my last MNSSHP


----------



## nicky89

Has anyone been able to get their tickets online? I tried twice this morning but then got e-mails saying it didn't go through. I'm hoping it's just because the system is overloaded from everyone booking free dining but wanted to check with you all first.


----------



## Rich M

nicky89 said:


> Has anyone been able to get their tickets online? I tried twice this morning but then got e-mails saying it didn't go through. I'm hoping it's just because the system is overloaded from everyone booking free dining but wanted to check with you all first.



I got mine online this weekend.


----------



## scrappinginontario

nicky89 said:


> Has anyone been able to get their tickets online? I tried twice this morning but then got e-mails saying it didn't go through. I'm hoping it's just because the system is overloaded from everyone booking free dining but wanted to check with you all first.



I got mine last week.  I think today is a rough day for the system because of the Free Dining drop.  I would wait for a few days and order once things have settled down.  The entire site keeps crashing which it does each year.


----------



## RJstanis

garris3404 said:


> Now that I got Free Dining offer added to our reservation, it's time to purchase MNSSHP tickets.  There are 4 parties during our visit in early September.  Not planning on purchasing tickets until day before, after checking weather forecast.  Last time it poured for several hours, and we lost a lot of time.  Don't think parties usually see out in first 2 weeks of September?  But shooting for Sunday September 9th.



I can't confirm your question but I do know things change every year, and if you have a certain Party in mind I probably wouldn't wait that long, unless you have other options to go after that date in case it sold out for any reason. If you do have that flexibility, don't wait to long to get your next set of tickets because if they start giving unofficial raincheck tickets for parties after the rain out, your other party options increase the risk of selling out suddenly.

Also, if you care to attempt to get FP for the 4-6p window, remember you obviously can't book these without having your tickets first.

Rain or shine, we're going Sept 9th too!


----------



## inspectorgadget

Regarding Big Thunder not being open for the party, I sent the following in an email:

_"I notice that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is not listed. I have attended previous Halloween parties and it has always been open. Was it inadvertently left off the list or will it be down for a refurbishment? Are there plans to add Big Thunder Mountain Railroad to the open attractions list?"_

This is what I got back in reply:

_"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

Each Attraction in the Walt Disney World® Resort Theme Parks undergoes a thorough refurbishment each year. These refurbishments are done for numerous reasons; first and foremost is our concern for safety. We also monitor our operation and our Guests' enjoyment.

We would like to assure you that our goals for providing a happy and unique experience in our Theme Parks have remained constant throughout the years. One of the ways in which we attempt to maintain this goal is to continually evaluate the various aspects of our operation and make changes at times. We rely on input from our Guests to help us determine when these changes should remain in effect or when we should implement something different.

As diverse as the millions of visitors are who come to the Walt Disney World® Resort each year, so are the reactions and opinions that we learn about. It is always our goal to provide a quality "show" for our Guests.

Please continue to monitor our website for possible changes closer to the Fall.

If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further."_

I emailed back asking if it will indeed be under refurbishment and that I had have not seen it on any list anywhere, and of course, I received no reply. This reply was very vague and I believe the CM only mentioned refurbishment because I first mentioned it in my email. Notice the CM didn't say it would be down at this time. I honestly think this person just skimmed my email. Also, their statement that "every attraction undergoes a thorough refurbishment each year".... Uh, I don't think so!

I also remember last year at this time when both BTMRR and SDMT were not listed to be open for the party. Lots of us sent emails and called and both were added to the list. Sooo, I may send another email because this answer is unsatisfactory.


----------



## Haley R

inspectorgadget said:


> Regarding Big Thunder not being open for the party, I sent the following in an email:
> 
> _"I notice that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is not listed. I have attended previous Halloween parties and it has always been open. Was it inadvertently left off the list or will it be down for a refurbishment? Are there plans to add Big Thunder Mountain Railroad to the open attractions list?"_
> 
> This is what I got back in reply:
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> Each Attraction in the Walt Disney World® Resort Theme Parks undergoes a thorough refurbishment each year. These refurbishments are done for numerous reasons; first and foremost is our concern for safety. We also monitor our operation and our Guests' enjoyment.
> 
> We would like to assure you that our goals for providing a happy and unique experience in our Theme Parks have remained constant throughout the years. One of the ways in which we attempt to maintain this goal is to continually evaluate the various aspects of our operation and make changes at times. We rely on input from our Guests to help us determine when these changes should remain in effect or when we should implement something different.
> 
> As diverse as the millions of visitors are who come to the Walt Disney World® Resort each year, so are the reactions and opinions that we learn about. It is always our goal to provide a quality "show" for our Guests.
> 
> Please continue to monitor our website for possible changes closer to the Fall.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further."_
> 
> I emailed back asking if it will indeed be under refurbishment and that I had have not seen it on any list anywhere, and of course, I received no reply. This reply was very vague and I believe the CM only mentioned refurbishment because I first mentioned it in my email. Notice the CM didn't say it would be down at this time. I honestly think this person just skimmed my email. Also, their statement that "every attraction undergoes a thorough refurbishment each year".... Uh, I don't think so!
> 
> I also remember last year at this time when both BTMRR and SDMT were not listed to be open for the party. Lots of us sent emails and called and both were added to the list. Sooo, I may send another email because this answer is unsatisfactory.


I'm really hoping it was just left off of the list. It is our favorite ride at MK!


----------



## garris3404

RJstanis said:


> I can't confirm your question but I do know things change every year, and if you have a certain Party in mind I probably wouldn't wait that long, unless you have other options to go after that date in case it sold out for any reason. If you do have that flexibility, don't wait to long to get your next set of tickets because if they start giving unofficial raincheck tickets for parties after the rain out, your other party options increase the risk of selling out suddenly.
> 
> Also, if you care to attempt to get FP for the 4-6p window, remember you obviously can't book these without having your tickets first.
> 
> Rain or shine, we're going Sept 9th too!


Not really interested in FP since we are at the World for 10 days.  Unfortunately last time, it was way too much rain, and not enough shine.  Definitely put a damper on things.


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> I'm really hoping it was just left off of the list. It is our favorite ride at MK!


It could be a set up for a treat station with multiple stops!!


----------



## inspectorgadget

sheila14 said:


> It could be a set up for a treat station with multiple stops!!


Don't they usually have a stop between BTMRR and Splash anyway? I would much rather the ride be open. We love riding BTMRR at night!


----------



## ArielSRL

inspectorgadget said:


> Regarding Big Thunder not being open for the party, I sent the following in an email:
> 
> _"I notice that Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is not listed. I have attended previous Halloween parties and it has always been open. Was it inadvertently left off the list or will it be down for a refurbishment? Are there plans to add Big Thunder Mountain Railroad to the open attractions list?"_
> 
> This is what I got back in reply:
> 
> _"Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> Each Attraction in the Walt Disney World® Resort Theme Parks undergoes a thorough refurbishment each year. These refurbishments are done for numerous reasons; first and foremost is our concern for safety. We also monitor our operation and our Guests' enjoyment.
> 
> We would like to assure you that our goals for providing a happy and unique experience in our Theme Parks have remained constant throughout the years. One of the ways in which we attempt to maintain this goal is to continually evaluate the various aspects of our operation and make changes at times. We rely on input from our Guests to help us determine when these changes should remain in effect or when we should implement something different.
> 
> As diverse as the millions of visitors are who come to the Walt Disney World® Resort each year, so are the reactions and opinions that we learn about. It is always our goal to provide a quality "show" for our Guests.
> 
> Please continue to monitor our website for possible changes closer to the Fall.
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further."_
> 
> I emailed back asking if it will indeed be under refurbishment and that I had have not seen it on any list anywhere, and of course, I received no reply. This reply was very vague and I believe the CM only mentioned refurbishment because I first mentioned it in my email. Notice the CM didn't say it would be down at this time. I honestly think this person just skimmed my email. Also, their statement that "every attraction undergoes a thorough refurbishment each year".... Uh, I don't think so!
> 
> I also remember last year at this time when both BTMRR and SDMT were not listed to be open for the party. Lots of us sent emails and called and both were added to the list. Sooo, I may send another email because this answer is unsatisfactory.


Hoping to get some clarification before June bc we are doing one park day in June (at MK) and I want to make sure to ride it then, if it won't be open in October. I have it on our to-do list but with one park day, we have to be somewhat flexible, but I won't be flexible about it if I know this will be our only chance to ride it during our two trips this year.


----------



## anneboleyn

inspectorgadget said:


> I emailed back asking if it will indeed be under refurbishment and that I had have not seen it on any list anywhere, and of course, I received no reply. This reply was very vague and I believe the CM only mentioned refurbishment because I first mentioned it in my email. Notice the CM didn't say it would be down at this time. I honestly think this person just skimmed my email. Also, their statement that "every attraction undergoes a thorough refurbishment each year".... Uh, I don't think so!
> 
> I also remember last year at this time when both BTMRR and SDMT were not listed to be open for the party. Lots of us sent emails and called and both were added to the list. Sooo, I may send another email because this answer is unsatisfactory.



BTMRR was down for a super long refurb during my trip in September 2016, so I swear if it is down again for my upcoming Sept. trip...I may flip a table.


----------



## sheila14

inspectorgadget said:


> Don't they usually have a stop between BTMRR and Splash anyway? I would much rather the ride be open. We love riding BTMRR at night!


I love BTMRR and want it to be open also but Disney loves to change things up so what should we think??? There usually is a treat stop by Splash Mountain so I am not sure what is going on???


----------



## Rich M

anneboleyn said:


> BTMRR was down for a super long refurb during my trip in September 2016, so I swear if it is down again for my upcoming Sept. trip...I may flip a table.



Yeah I was there during that time too.  That one had me upset but then when they closed RnRC also I was beyond pissed.  I really hope we don't have a bunch of closures again.


----------



## scrappinginontario

anneboleyn said:


> BTMRR was down for a super long refurb during my trip in September 2016, so I swear if it is down again for my upcoming Sept. trip...I may flip a table.


 BTMRR is NOT closing for a refurbishment.  This thread is about rides that are open during MNSSHP and as of now, BTMRR is not on that list so is anticipated to be closed during party hours.


----------



## anneboleyn

scrappinginontario said:


> BTMRR is NOT closing for a refurbishment.  This thread is about rides that are open during MNSSHP and as of now, BTMRR is not on that list so is anticipated to be closed during party hours.



Yes I am aware what this thread is about lol


----------



## anneboleyn

Rich M said:


> Yeah I was there during that time too.  That one had me upset but then when they closed RnRC also I was beyond pissed.  I really hope we don't have a bunch of closures again.



Dinosaur and It’s a Small World were down as well! I was shocked at how many of the big ones were out of commission!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Haley R said:


> I'm really hoping it was just left off of the list. It is our favorite ride at MK!



Us too!!  And its really a plan changer for us!  I wish they would let us know something...anything....I am going to email them as well about it being open during MNSSHP.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Us too!!  And its really a plan changer for us!  I wish they would let us know something...anything....I am going to email them as well about it being open during MNSSHP.


  It may not make any difference but I'm hoping the more people that contact them about this, the more then consider opening BTMRR during the party.  I contacted them last week too.


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> BTMRR is NOT closing for a refurbishment.  This thread is about rides that are open during MNSSHP and as of now, BTMRR is not on that list so is anticipated to be closed during party hours.



We are going off the response that was posted from someone who emailed and got a response saying that they do refurbishments.


----------



## inspectorgadget

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Us too!!  And its really a plan changer for us!  I wish they would let us know something...anything....I am going to email them as well about it being open during MNSSHP.


Yes, please do email them! I will email them again as well because the reply I got made no sense. The more people that let them know we want it open, the better. In my mind, I am thinking that the number of complaints they received last year about BTMRR and SDMT originally not being on open list for MNSSHP (but added later) caused them to be added to the open attractions list. Of course, I can't prove that, but I like to think that we can make a difference. Maybe...


----------



## scrappinginontario

Rich M said:


> We are going off the response that was posted from someone who emailed and got a response saying that they do refurbishments.





inspectorgadget said:


> Yes, please do email them! I will email them again as well because the reply I got made no sense. The more people that let them know we want it open, the better. In my mind, I am thinking that the number of complaints they received last year about BTMRR and SDMT originally not being on open list for MNSSHP (but added later) caused them to be added to the open attractions list. Of course, I can't prove that, but I like to think that we can make a difference. Maybe...


I believe the responses we are getting are auto generated and thus not specific to the request we've sent.  I'm not sure about others but the response I received was within a couple of minutes of submitting my email.  Far too quickly for someone to actually read and respond to.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I just got off a chat with a CM (never used that feature before, was easy). I asked why BTMRR was not on the open attractions list. CM said they didn't know, it is always open during MNSSHP. They said that only for a refurbishment would it be closed but they didn't see it listed as being refurbished. I said that I didn't see it any refurbishment list either, could it be left off by mistake? CM said it's possible and that they will let their team leader know. Now, will that make a difference? Don't know, but hopefully!


----------



## kat_lh

I'm too lazy too google but not too lazy to email - what address should I send it to for finding out about BTMRR?


----------



## inspectorgadget

kat_lh said:


> I'm too lazy too google but not too lazy to email - what address should I send it to for finding out about BTMRR?


I sent my email from here: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/help/email/


----------



## scrappinginontario

kat_lh said:


> I'm too lazy too google but not too lazy to email - what address should I send it to for finding out about BTMRR?


  I went onto the Disney site and went through the 'Contact Us' link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

scrappinginontario said:


> I went onto the Disney site and went through the 'Contact Us' link at the bottom of the page.



I am going to search for a non-generic email address as well as use the chat function as often as I can as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

As suspected, we've initially been receiving the generic response from Disney when we submit our concerns about BTMRR.  That being said, eventually they are getting into the right hands.

Just a moment ago I received this personalized response based on the Contact Us form I filled out last week.  It is specific to my request.

_Dear xxxxx,

Thank you for your passion for the Walt Disney World Resort. 

I appreciate the time you took to write to us to share your thoughts regarding the availability of Big Thunder Mountain Railroad during Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party this coming year. Walt Disney once stated, "Disneyland will always be building and growing and adding new things.” The Walt Disney World Resort relies on this same philosophy to keep our Guests’ experience fresh and unique throughout the years. Our Guests’ feedback is vital throughout our Resort in preserving the magical experience that we so strongly wish to deliver. Please know that I have shared your feedback with the appropriate Leadership team. 

Kindest regards,

xxxx xxxxx
Guest Experience Services
Walt Disney World Resort
407-934-7628_

Still not what I was hoping to hear but I do believe our requests are being heard so the more people that contact them about BTMRR the better.


----------



## Amy11401

We got our hard tickets in the mail today!  I was a little surprised, they do not look Halloween like at all.  One ticket has Elsa on it, another one has Fantasmic and the 3rd one is Mickey Mouse.


----------



## nicky89

Just booked my tickets online and it worked!! First MNSSHP Sept. 11!!


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> We got our hard tickets in the mail today!  I was a little surprised, they do not look Halloween like at all.  One ticket has Elsa on it, another one has Fantasmic and the 3rd one is Mickey Mouse.



Yep!  That's normal.  I went to my local Disney store and saw the Haunted Mansion with the hitch hiking ghosts in the "Park Ticket" section.  Disney does send them out randomly. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

scrappinginontario said:


> It may not make any difference but I'm hoping the more people that contact them about this, the more then consider opening BTMRR during the party.  I contacted them last week too.



Response I got to the email I sent:


Greetings from the Walt Disney World® Resort!

Thank you for writing to us. We sincerely appreciate your loyalty to Disney and value the time you took to share your thoughts.

Please be assured you that your message has been received and we have begun the process of researching your needs. Please understand that, depending on the nature of your request and the amount of research required to provide you with the most accurate and timely information, our response time may vary. Should we need to enlist the help of other Disney experts to provide you the best answer you may find that your response comes from that resource rather than this e-mail address.

If you are visiting the Walt Disney World® Resort within the next two weeks and need immediate assistance, please call us at 407 W-DISNEY (407-934-7639) between 7:00am and 11:00pm E.S.T. daily.

Again, thank you for your message and thank you in advance for your patience. We look forward to assisting you soon.

Walt Disney World® Resort Online Communications and Support Team.


----------



## Robn752

Does anyone know what time the Hallowishes fireworks usually start?


----------



## jacobzking

Are Table Service restaurants like BOG and CRT going to be open for Halloween party?  I tried to call to make reservations but they currently are only showing to be open for lunch and dinner.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I had a dream last night that we were second in line for Jack and Sally but I went to the restroom and my boyfriend got out of line 
#disneyproblems


----------



## Cluelyss

Robn752 said:


> Does anyone know what time the Hallowishes fireworks usually start?


10:15 the last two years. We didn’t attend in 2015, but they were at 9:30 in 2014.


----------



## kat_lh

My email back about BTMRR

"Dear Katherine,



Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!



How exciting that you will be visiting us soon! 

At this time, no announcements relating to your inquiry have been announced. 

However, the Walt Disney World® Resort website, as well as the Disney Parks Blog, will have official information regarding the Walt Disney World® Resort.  We also recommend continuing to monitor our website as updates are continuously added!  

We hope this information helps and look forward to seeing you real soon!



If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.



Sincerely,



Rosabelle Fuentes

eCommerce Sales and Service Team"

No announcements relating to my inquiry - other than it's not on the list. That response doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Haley R

kat_lh said:


> My email back about BTMRR
> 
> "Dear Katherine,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting that you will be visiting us soon!
> 
> At this time, no announcements relating to your inquiry have been announced.
> 
> However, the Walt Disney World® Resort website, as well as the Disney Parks Blog, will have official information regarding the Walt Disney World® Resort.  We also recommend continuing to monitor our website as updates are continuously added!
> 
> We hope this information helps and look forward to seeing you real soon!
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Rosabelle Fuentes
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team"
> 
> No announcements relating to my inquiry - other than it's not on the list. That response doesn't make much sense.


Yeah that wasn’t a very good response


----------



## gumbo1009

I am a MNSSHP newbie.  I need some basic help on party ticket FPs.  I see that (in theory) I can get 3 FPs for these "hard" tickets (30 days prior).  Silly question - if I don't link them to a magic band, can I just use the physical ticket at the FastPass "machine"???  (_I will actually have magic bands, but I plan to use my 3 FPs at a different park in the morning, then head to MK in the afternoon with my MNSSHP tickets..._)

Thanks!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I decided in my costume: the original redhead from Potc. My boyfriend has a jack Sparrow he's worn before.

But if he doesn't go with that I was thinking we could both go as animatronics. The best guy animatronics I can come up with are dreamfinder or the dad from carousel of progress.

Can anyone think of other good ones? Even from closed attractions?


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Can anyone think of other good ones? Even from closed attractions?



I think it's technically a projection and not an animatronic, but what about one of the hitchhiking ghosts from the Haunted Mansion? Could also do one of the men that used to shout "We want the redhead!" in POTC to pair with you.

Alternatively, one of the characters from Spaceship Earth? Maybe get him dressed up as a Phoenician and see how many people thank him.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I decided in my costume: the original redhead from Potc. My boyfriend has a jack Sparrow he's worn before.
> 
> But if he doesn't go with that I was thinking we could both go as animatronics. The best guy animatronics I can come up with are dreamfinder or the dad from carousel of progress.
> 
> Can anyone think of other good ones? Even from closed attractions?



Tiki Room birds?  (not saying it's a "good" one, but it might be fun.)
The safari group with the rhinoceros from the Jungle Cruise? (that would be comfortable.) 
Dolls from it's a small world? (I'm assuming this idea would make any boyfriend gladly choose Jack Sparrow.  LOL.)


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> So I decided in my costume: the original redhead from Potc. My boyfriend has a jack Sparrow he's worn before.
> 
> But if he doesn't go with that I was thinking we could both go as animatronics. The best guy animatronics I can come up with are dreamfinder or the dad from carousel of progress.
> 
> Can anyone think of other good ones? Even from closed attractions?



I love the Red Head idea.  You'd look perfect for her!  What about *Ellen DeGeneres*?


----------



## mercydisney

Can"t wait!!!


----------



## sheila14

lvcourtneyy said:


> I had a dream last night that we were second in line for Jack and Sally but I went to the restroom and my boyfriend got out of line
> #disneyproblems


Hahahaha, and then to be at the end of the line and wait for hours, I would NOT be a happy person.


----------



## MouseMolly

gumbo1009 said:


> I am a MNSSHP newbie.  I need some basic help on party ticket FPs.  I see that (in theory) I can get 3 FPs for these "hard" tickets (30 days prior).  Silly question - if I don't link them to a magic band, can I just use the physical ticket at the FastPass "machine"???  (_I will actually have magic bands, but I plan to use my 3 FPs at a different park in the morning, then head to MK in the afternoon with my MNSSHP tickets..._)
> 
> Thanks!!



If you don't want to book FPs in advance for the party, and are happy getting FPs at a kiosk, you should probably just link your party tickets to your MagicBand and book additional FPs when you get to MK (_or on the app on your way to MK!)_ That would basically be the 4th and 5th Fast Pass strategy, and it's what folks with Park Hoppers do, too.

You won't be able to book advance FPs for the party if you're already using 3 FPs in another park that day. I asked that question earlier in the thread, too!

I've never heard of party tickets being used for FP - pretty sure all FP have to be on an MDE account and linked to a MagicBand or KttK card.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I emailed Disney again about BTMRR. Here's the reply I got. At least this CM is honest, although it just means nobody knows what's going on:

_Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

At this time, we do not have information about whether Big Thunder Mountain Railroad Attraction will be operating during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. Historically, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad Attraction has been available for this Special Event, however last year it was a late addition to our list of attractions, and may be added at a later date this year as well!

Please note: all attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice. We recommend that you keep an eye on the Special Events page of our website for the most up to date information as we may add more attractions as we get closer to the date!

If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further._


----------



## WrongLeverrrr

inspectorgadget said:


> I emailed Disney again about BTMRR. Here's the reply I got. At least this CM is honest, although it just means nobody knows what's going on:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> At this time, we do not have information about whether Big Thunder Mountain Railroad Attraction will be operating during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. Historically, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad Attraction has been available for this Special Event, however last year it was a late addition to our list of attractions, and may be added at a later date this year as well!
> 
> Please note: all attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice. We recommend that you keep an eye on the Special Events page of our website for the most up to date information as we may add more attractions as we get closer to the date!
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further._



I think this is as good an answer as we're going to get. If it's not on the list by the third week or so of August then we'll just have to make do, unless someone reports back otherwise "on the ground".


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I think it's technically a projection and not an animatronic, but what about one of the hitchhiking ghosts from the Haunted Mansion? Could also do one of the men that used to shout "We want the redhead!" in POTC to pair with you.
> 
> Alternatively, one of the characters from Spaceship Earth? Maybe get him dressed up as a Phoenician and see how many people thank him.



I would like to see who thanks the phoenician.



TotallyMinnie83 said:


> Tiki Room birds?  (not saying it's a "good" one, but it might be fun.)
> The safari group with the rhinoceros from the Jungle Cruise? (that would be comfortable.)
> Dolls from it's a small world? (I'm assuming this idea would make any boyfriend gladly choose Jack Sparrow.  LOL.)



I think the jungle cruise rhino people would be really great if you had a whole group. Someone could even be the rhino 



FoxC63 said:


> I love the Red Head idea.  You'd look perfect for her!  What about *Ellen DeGeneres*?



It'd certainly be a scary costume.




We actually thought up quite a few good animatronics costumes but thought they'd go better as a group.

Like mark Twain and John Adams from the American pavilion, movie characters from the great movie ride, people from different time periods on spaceship earth.

I was really pushing for him to dress in monks robe and strap a small writing desk to his shoulders and fall asleep all the time.

I think our top two are the carousel of progress dad and dreamfinder.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

scrappinginontario said:


> I believe the responses we are getting are auto generated and thus not specific to the request we've sent.  I'm not sure about others but the response I received was within a couple of minutes of submitting my email.  Far too quickly for someone to actually read and respond to.




Dear April,


Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

At this time, we do not have information about whether Big Thunder Mountain Railroad Attraction will be operating during Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party. Historically, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad Attraction has been available for this Special Event, however last year it was a late addition to our list of attractions, and may be added at a later date this year as well!

Please note: all attractions and experiences are subject to change without notice. We recommend that you keep an eye on the Special Events page of our website for the most up to date information as we may add more attractions as we get closer to the date!

If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.

Sincerely,


Noah Barnett

eCommerce Sales and Service Team


PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Guys, where in Orlando can we find good costumes for a good price?


----------



## inspectorgadget

WrongLeverrrr said:


> I think this is as good an answer as we're going to get. If it's not on the list by the third week or so of August then we'll just have to make do, unless someone reports back otherwise "on the ground".


Yes, sounds about right. Unfortunately. But we will still have a good time, no matter what. I sincerely hope it is open though. It is so much fun riding at night!


----------



## gumbo1009

"I am a MNSSHP newbie. I need some basic help on party ticket FPs. I see that (in theory) I can get 3 FPs for these "hard" tickets (30 days prior). Silly question - if I don't link them to a magic band, can I just use the physical ticket at the FastPass "machine"??? (_I will actually have magic bands, but I plan to use my 3 FPs at a different park in the morning, then head to MK in the afternoon with my MNSSHP tickets..._)"



MouseMolly said:


> If you don't want to book FPs in advance for the party, and are happy getting FPs at a kiosk, you should probably just link your party tickets to your MagicBand and book additional FPs when you get to MK (_or on the app on your way to MK!)_ That would basically be the 4th and 5th Fast Pass strategy, and it's what folks with Park Hoppers do, too.
> 
> You won't be able to book advance FPs for the party if you're already using 3 FPs in another park that day. I asked that question earlier in the thread, too!
> 
> I've never heard of party tickets being used for FP - pretty sure all FP have to be on an MDE account and linked to a MagicBand or KttK card.




Hmmm... What if I used a different set of MBs (on a different MDE account)?  Could that work?


----------



## inspectorgadget

@Wes1stTrip2016,
You got exact same response from exact same CM that I did. So it's not isolated reports here and there with different people (I think anyway). Maybe that will help.


----------



## MomtoDisneytrips

*** following


----------



## FoxC63

gumbo1009 said:


> I am a MNSSHP newbie.  I need some basic help on party ticket FPs.  I see that (in theory) I can get 3 FPs for these "hard" tickets (30 days prior).  Silly question - if I don't link them to a magic band, can I just use the physical ticket at the FastPass "machine"???  (_I will actually have magic bands, but I plan to use my 3 FPs at a different park in the morning, then head to MK in the afternoon with my MNSSHP tickets..._)
> 
> Thanks!!





gumbo1009 said:


> "I am a MNSSHP newbie. I need some basic help on party ticket FPs. I see that (in theory) I can get 3 FPs for these "hard" tickets (30 days prior). Silly question - if I don't link them to a magic band, can I just use the physical ticket at the FastPass "machine"??? (_I will actually have magic bands, but I plan to use my 3 FPs at a different park in the morning, then head to MK in the afternoon with my MNSSHP tickets..._)"
> 
> Hmmm... What if I used a different set of MBs (on a different MDE account)?  Could that work?



What your attempting to do is double dip on fastpasses which is not permitted by Disney nor discussed on the DIS as it violates Disney's Terms of MDE.  Several threads have been removed, erased and locked down due to this.


----------



## scrappinginontario

When we go to Disney in August the only ticket we have is for MNSSHP.  Will I be allowed to make FP reservations (for the couple of hours before the party) 60 days from my arrival date at Pop or 60 days before the party?


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> When we go to Disney in August the only ticket we have is for MNSSHP.  Will I be allowed to make FP reservations (for the couple of hours before the party) 60 days from my arrival date at Pop or 60 days before the party?



I'm sorry @scrappinginontario what I should have said is MAYBE.  Last year we were allowed to but Disney does change things.  I would rather have this then inundate WDW for a specific ride as this would be a bigger issue.

*EDIT: * Though I will say some people did experience FP issues during MNSSHP & MVMCP.  Two threads emerged as a result.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> I'm sorry @scrappinginontario what I should have said is MAYBE.  Last year we were allowed to but Disney does change things.  I would rather have this then inundate WDW for a specific ride as this would be a bigger issue.
> 
> *EDIT: * Though I will say some people did experience FP issues during MNSSHP & MVMCP.  Two threads emerged as a result.



If I'm reading this your response is maybe I will be able to get FPs with only having a MNSSHP ticket.

IF I can, do you know if I will be eligible to book these at 60 days before arrival at our resort or 60 days before our party date?  

Guess I can wait and try but thought it was worth asking.

I'm hoping even if they don't let us make them in advance, hopefully it will once we're inside the park. My DD and I love to pay 'spin the FP' and see what ride is open next!  It's not unusual for us to each use 8+ FPs on a MK day.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> If I'm reading this your response is maybe I will be able to get FPs with only having a MNSSHP ticket.
> 
> IF I can, do you know if I will be eligible to book these at 60 days before arrival at our resort or 60 days before our party date?
> 
> Guess I can wait and try but thought it was worth asking.
> 
> I'm hoping even if they don't let us make them in advance, hopefully it will once we're inside the park. My DD and I love to pay 'spin the FP' and see what ride is open next!  It's not unusual for us to each use 8+ FPs on a MK day.



We won't know until someone tries.  

Last year we were repeatedly told by Guest Services via email that party tickets were not designed to hold FP's, 
many argued if it wasn't allowed why did the system allow it and why have we been able to do it for years, this was never answered by G.S.    

Those who did book FP's on park days and on party tickets had their *last day of FP's removed* by Disney and in the beginning it was done without warning.  Later Disney started sending out email notices that they did not have enough park tickets to cover all their FP's, so many deleted the FP's on their party tickets.

Even though guests lost their coveted FP's to the most hard to get rides some were able to get them back not necessarily at the original time in which they wanted them thus resulting in rearranging their itinerary. 

Last year was very stressful.


----------



## Princess_Lisa

scrappinginontario said:


> If I'm reading this your response is maybe I will be able to get FPs with only having a MNSSHP ticket.
> 
> IF I can, do you know if I will be eligible to book these at 60 days before arrival at our resort or 60 days before our party date?
> 
> Guess I can wait and try but thought it was worth asking.
> 
> I'm hoping even if they don't let us make them in advance, hopefully it will once we're inside the park. My DD and I love to pay 'spin the FP' and see what ride is open next!  It's not unusual for us to each use 8+ FPs on a MK day.



You should be able to make them 60 days from Resort arrival like the rest of your days if you have an AP or enough days of tickets. With only a party ticket, that is TBD. All they do is add up how many days worth of tickets you have (for passholders, they count it as 7 or however many days you're staying onsite if that is more) and that is how many days of FPs you can have. The issue that occurred last year was that Disney let people make FPs for as many days as they had tickets PLUS the number of party tickets, but said that party tickets were not entitled to FPs and started cancelling people's last day FPs if they didn't have enough days of tickets to cover the number of days of FPs they had without including party tickets.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Princess_Lisa said:


> You should be able to make them 60 days from Resort arrival like the rest of your days if you have an AP or enough days of tickets. With only a party ticket, that is TBD. All they do is add up how many days worth of tickets you have (for passholders, they count it as 7 or however many days you're staying onsite if that is more) and that is how many days of FPs you can have. The issue that occurred last year was that Disney let people make FPs for as many days as they had tickets PLUS the number of party tickets, but said that party tickets were not entitled to FPs and started cancelling people's last day FPs if they didn't have enough days of tickets to cover the number of days of FPs they had without including party tickets.



Thanks!  I will only have a party ticket on my MDE account as we are going to WDW only to do the water parks and MNSSHP so I will be a good tester for others!  We do not have APs either.  Our party is Aug 28th so one of the first parties.  

I will update this thread with my results.  

June 28th is 60 days before our resort arrival so I will attempt first to book FPs on that day. 
 If that doesn't work I will attempt to book them on June 29th which is 60 days before our party date.
I will keep you posted with my findings.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks!  I will only have a party ticket on my MDE account as we are going to WDW only to do the water parks and MNSSHP so I will be a good tester for others!  We do not have APs either.  Our party is Aug 28th so one of the first parties.
> 
> I will update this thread with my results.
> 
> June 28th is 60 days before our resort arrival so I will attempt first to book FPs on that day.
> If that doesn't work I will attempt to book them on June 29th which is 60 days before our party date.
> I will keep you posted with my findings.



After booking keep checking your MDE account periodically to make sure they're still there as well as your email.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> After booking keep checking your MDE account periodically to make sure they're still there as well as your email.


  Thanks!  Will do.  It may be that it doesn't even allow me to make the FP reservations without a 'normal' ticket.  Will be good to find out and help others too.  If I am able to book them, I will keep an eye on them for sure.


----------



## inyoureyes

SO this is my first post on this board...

MY family of 4 (DH, Me, DS7 and DS2) are taking our very first WDW trip as a family this August. DH and I have not been since 1997!

I am super pumped because we have tickets to MNSSHP on 8/17. DS2 is in looove with Moana and I will do literally anything for him to meet her. 

So does anyone have some great ideas for costumes for us? We need to stay as cool as we can in August so I'm thinking something I can work into shorts and t-shirts but I'd love us to look super cute and festive.


----------



## FoxC63

inyoureyes said:


> SO this is my first post on this board...
> 
> MY family of 4 (DH, Me, DS7 and DS2) are taking our very first WDW trip as a family this August. DH and I have not been since 1997!
> 
> I am super pumped because we have tickets to MNSSHP on 8/17. DS2 is in looove with Moana and I will do literally anything for him to meet her.
> 
> So does anyone have some great ideas for costumes for us? We need to stay as cool as we can in August so I'm thinking something I can work into shorts and t-shirts but I'd love us to look super cute and festive.



Well, hey now  to the DIS!!!  Costumes?  One word "DisneyBounding"   Click on this link:  
https://www.google.com/search?q=dis...z9naAhVl04MKHTKHA24Q_AUICigB&biw=1052&bih=921

You can even search for other characters but that's where I'd start!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Hello guys!
I'm not from USA, I would like to know where can we find good costumes for the MNSSHP in Orlando.
Big thanks in advance


----------



## FoxC63

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Hello guys!
> I'm not from USA, I would like to know where can we find good costumes for the MNSSHP in Orlando.
> Big thanks in advance



I see you've asked this question twice so I'll try to offer some help but first I need a little more information, when are your party dates and will you be driving?


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

FoxC63 said:


> I see you've asked this question twice so I'll try to offer some help but first I need a little more information, when are your party dates and will you be driving?


I asked again because no one answered me  I'm kinda lost on this.
We're going October 16th - 3 Adults.
No driving (we are going to stay at Pop).

Our plan is to hit Magic Kingdom really early, then get back to the hotel after lunch to put on our costumes on and head back to MK.


----------



## FoxC63

i'm not sure if you're looking for complete costumes or if you willing to try "DisneyBounding" as mentioned in Post #1992.  Just scroll up and you'll see a link.  That's just one of hundreds of costume designs based on characters.  

Since you won't have a car are you willing to use Uber/Lyft to go shopping for costumes?  

Better question do they not sell costumes where you live?


----------



## Rich M

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> I asked again because no one answered me  I'm kinda lost on this.
> We're going October 16th - 3 Adults.
> No driving (we are going to stay at Pop).
> 
> Our plan is to hit Magic Kingdom really early, then get back to the hotel after lunch to put on our costumes on and head back to MK.



Another option for you could be Amazon.  They will deliver to Pop I believe.  Not sure your time frame though and making sure you have it on time.


----------



## FoxC63

@Thiago Acquaviva 



Rich M said:


> Another option for you could be Amazon.  They will deliver to Pop I believe.  Not sure your time frame though and making sure you have it on time.



This is certainly another option but I would want to try the costumes on first and if they're what you want you should wash them before your trip.  Waaay to many chemicals in them for your skin to absorb.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Big thanks guys! @FoxC63 @Rich M 
It's gonne be our 4th time at WDW, I'm so excited!!!

We use uber all the time so it's fine for us to go shopping for some costumes! Do you guys know some good stores?
We have some costumes stores here in Brazil, but Halloween is not even popular here, so it's hard to find good costumes after Carnival period is done, and when you find it's pretty expensive. Also we would love to shop for halloween things and costumes because we've never experienced halloween before! I think it's a great tradition USA has and we love it!


----------



## dycdave

Last year we got a BOG reservation for during MVMCP after the party actually started through a special link. Will this be possible for MNSSHP and has the link been released yet?


----------



## J.Asaro

I am sorry if this was already asked, but I am new to this event, and I need help! I’d like to know how dining reservations are obtained for the night we attend the party? Is it a separate link or is the event ticket used? I asked a few CMs about the process, I was basically toldthat non guests of the event are still able to book dining for that evening...but that doesn’t sound right because it then takes away availiblity for guests that do have tickets. Can someone please clear this mystery up for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FoxC63

J.Asaro said:


> I am sorry if this was already asked, but I am new to this event, and I need help! I’d like to know how dining reservations are obtained for the night we attend the party? Is it a separate link or is the event ticket used? I asked a few CMs about the process, I was basically toldthat non guests of the event are still able to book dining for that evening...but that doesn’t sound right because it then takes away availiblity for guests that do have tickets. Can someone please clear this mystery up for me? Thanks in advance.



According to the MAIN page on Post #1 "2017 (Will Update When 2018 Details Released)" when is your ADR date?

Oh, a newbie!!!  to the DIS!


----------



## FoxC63

*

Congratulations @monique5 
101 Pages & growing strong!
*​


----------



## Best Aunt

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> I asked again because no one answered me  I'm kinda lost on this.
> We're going October 16th - 3 Adults.
> No driving (we are going to stay at Pop).
> 
> Our plan is to hit Magic Kingdom really early, then get back to the hotel after lunch to put on our costumes on and head back to MK.



Since you're going during October, stores like Wal-Mart and Target should have Halloween costumes.

Party City stores sell costumes.  There are two in the Orlando area, but I don't know how far they are from your hotel:
https://stores.partycity.com/search?q=Orlando, FL, USA

There's another store called Spirit of Halloween.  Where I live, they don't have permanent stores.  They take over empty stores for a few months.  I don't know if they usually have stores in the Orlando area.
https://stores.spirithalloween.com/


----------



## J.Asaro

FoxC63 said:


> According to the MAIN page on Post #1 "2017 (Will Update When 2018 Details Released)" when is your ADR date?
> 
> Oh, a newbie!!!  to the DIS!


Thanks for the welcome, happy to be here! I checked out the main post, but still wasn’t sure. I don’t have an ADR, my confusion is how I can actually obtain one on the night of my event, which is in October.  Are only guests with event tickets allowed access to these later ADRs? If so, how so? The CMs I spoke to were unsure and seemed to think that everyone could book these ADRs..even without a ticket to the event, only to be turned away when they arrived. Thanks.


----------



## bethbuchall

J.Asaro said:


> Thanks for the welcome, happy to be here! I checked out the main post, but still wasn’t sure. I don’t have an ADR, my confusion is how I can actually obtain one on the night of my event, which is in October.  Are only guests with event tickets allowed access to these later ADRs? If so, how so? Thanks.



Last year, they opened a special section on the website for people with MNSSHP tickets to go through in order to get ADRs for party nights. I don't remember when that was, though.


----------



## J.Asaro

bethbuchall said:


> Last year, they opened a special section on the website for people with MNSSHP tickets to go through in order to get ADRs for party nights. I don't remember when that was, though.


Thanks so much, THAT makes total sense now! I noticed that in the main post there was mention of a separate link, but I wanted to be sure. I guess I will continue to stalk the website along with this post! Thanks so much Monique5 for the info, and also to everyone else that responded. SO excited to spend my favorite holiday at my favorite place.


----------



## FoxC63

J.Asaro said:


> Thanks for the welcome, happy to be here! I checked out the main post, but still wasn’t sure. I don’t have an ADR, my confusion is how I can actually obtain one on the night of my event, which is in October.  Are only guests with event tickets allowed access to these later ADRs? If so, how so? The CMs I spoke to were unsure and seemed to think that everyone could book these ADRs..even without a ticket to the event, only to be turned away when they arrived. Thanks.



Sorry for not responding sooner, just taking care of business on a busy Friday night  @bethbuchall is correct this information has not been released at this time so we are still waiting to find out what Disney will do.  In 2017 Disney created a special section for this thus the 'link'.  IIRC in 2016 that did not exist, we were able to look & book freely.

EDIT:  Well not "freely" Disney did put a time constraint for non party goers or something.


----------



## J.Asaro

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry for not responding sooner, just taking care of business on a busy Friday night  @bethbuchall is correct this information has not been released at this time so we are still waiting to find out what Disney will do.  In 2017 Disney created a special section for this thus the 'link'.  IIRC in 2016 that did not exist, we were able to look & book freely.


Thanks so much for your time! How does Disney announce when they release these ADRs?


----------



## FoxC63

J.Asaro said:


> Thanks so much for your time! How does Disney announce when they release these ADRs?



Oh boy, I think it was posted on the Disney Parks Blog?  @monique5  host of this thread should be able to tell you.


----------



## J.Asaro

Awesomeness, thanks everyone!


----------



## ToyStoryGirl

dycdave said:


> Last year we got a BOG reservation for during MVMCP after the party actually started through a special link. Will this be possible for MNSSHP and has the link been released yet?



Following as we are doing MNSSHP in Oct and would love to get BOG dinner reservations. No times are listed currently past 6pm.


----------



## jacobzking

J.Asaro said:


> I am sorry if this was already asked, but I am new to this event, and I need help! I’d like to know how dining reservations are obtained for the night we attend the party? Is it a separate link or is the event ticket used? I asked a few CMs about the process, I was basically toldthat non guests of the event are still able to book dining for that evening...but that doesn’t sound right because it then takes away availiblity for guests that do have tickets. Can someone please clear this mystery up for me? Thanks in advance.


I'm trying to figure the same thing out.  On party dates, most TS like Be  Our Guest and Cinderellas Royal Table only show lunch/breakfast.  And if you call the WDW DINE phone number, they say the same thing, "sorry, it looks like they are currently not offering dinner service at the restaurants"  Been trying to figure this out for a couple weeks now.


----------



## jacobzking

ToyStoryGirl said:


> Following as we are doing MNSSHP in Oct and would love to get BOG dinner reservations. No times are listed currently past 6pm.



after digging around more, it looks like last year Disney Parks Blog announced TS dining had opened for the Halloween Party on June 21st (months after MNSSHP tickets went on sale, and only about 50 days prior to first party date).  So we may just need to wait a couple more months.


----------



## J.Asaro

jacobzking said:


> I'm trying to figure the same thing out.  On party dates, most TS like Be  Our Guest and Cinderellas Royal Table only show lunch/breakfast.  And if you call the WDW DINE phone number, they say the same thing, "sorry, it looks like they are currently not offering dinner service at the restaurants"  Been trying to figure this out for a couple weeks now.


Did you get the answers you need from reading the replies or do you still have questions? Everyone here helped me tremendously, so I can try to clear up some confusion.


----------



## cab0ad

How do the allergy friendly treats work? I read that you get a special bag or coin at city hall to show to the stops to get safe choices, but it didn't really say where or how many allergy friendly stations there are. Does every trick or treat place have the safe candy, or just some?  Are there just as many opportunies for allergy stops, or no? We have 1 child with nut allergies going with us and we are looking at the party but trying to decide whether or not to skip trick or treating. We don't want the experience to seem unfair to the child with allergies. I am hoping all stops have safe treat. Or can we do only do safe spots and have everyone trick or treat those stops (even if we don't have allergies) so it is the same amount of opportunity?


----------



## PolyRob

cab0ad said:


> How do the allergy friendly treats work? I read that you get a special bag or coin at city hall to show to the stops to get safe choices, but it didn't really say where or how many allergy friendly stations there are. Does every trick or treat place have the safe candy, or just some?  Are there just as many opportunies for allergy stops, or no? We have 1 child with nut allergies going with us and we are looking at the party but trying to decide whether or not to skip trick or treating. We don't want the experience to seem unfair to the child with allergies. I am hoping all stops have safe treat. Or can we do only do safe spots and have everyone trick or treat those stops (even if we don't have allergies) so it is the same amount of opportunity?


I have not done the allergy friendly trick or treating (My friend did last year), but it is not exactly the same. You can request a teal bag when you first enter, and as you go to the stations, you get teal coins rather than treats. You can accumulate multiple teal coins throughout the night from all the stops, and then you can redeem them all for treats at two locations (Liberty Square and the Town Square Theater). There you can see what treats are available and the ingredient list since its for all allergens, not just nuts.


----------



## FoxC63

cab0ad said:


> How do the allergy friendly treats work? I read that you get a special bag or coin at city hall to show to the stops to get safe choices, but it didn't really say where or how many allergy friendly stations there are. Does every trick or treat place have the safe candy, or just some?  Are there just as many opportunies for allergy stops, or no? We have 1 child with nut allergies going with us and we are looking at the party but trying to decide whether or not to skip trick or treating. We don't want the experience to seem unfair to the child with allergies. I am hoping all stops have safe treat. Or can we do only do safe spots and have everyone trick or treat those stops (even if we don't have allergies) so it is the same amount of opportunity?



More can be found here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989841"]Post #7[/URL]


----------



## jacobzking

J.Asaro said:


> Did you get the answers you need from reading the replies or do you still have questions? Everyone here helped me tremendously, so I can try to clear up some confusion.



I think I was able to figure it out on my own lol.


----------



## ThorOdinson

We’ll be there on 10/30, and are prepared for it to be insane, crowd-wise. Has anyone started costume planning yet?


----------



## FoxC63

ThorOdinson said:


> We’ll be there on 10/30, and are prepared for it to be insane, crowd-wise. Has anyone started costume planning yet?



Oct 30th, that's my birthday!!!  Disney's throwing me a party, so happy you're attending! I think with a good plan it's very manageable.  If you're interested here's the link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]2018 Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL] 



Yes and here's the link for it:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]2018 Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines[/URL]


----------



## ThorOdinson

FoxC63 said:


> Oct 30th, that's my birthday!!!  Disney's throwing me a party, so happy you're attending! I think with a good plan it's very manageable.  If you're interested here's the link:  2018 Strategy and Itinerary Thread
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and here's the link for it:  2018 Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines



Awesome! Thanks for the links, and more importantly, happy 10/30 birthday!!


----------



## FoxC63

ThorOdinson said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the links, and more importantly, happy 10/30 birthday!!



Your welcome and thank you!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ThorOdinson said:


> We’ll be there on 10/30, and are prepared for it to be insane, crowd-wise. Has anyone started costume planning yet?



A lot of the parties sell out and 10/30 should be no different than other sell outs.  We've gone on that date in the past - the one difference is it's pretty much guaranteed to be a sell out where some others may not but it won't be insane crowd wise - or at least no more insane than any other party.


----------



## HollyMD

Has anyone ever bought the party to costs from undercover tourist? Just looked in there and saw them and I could save quite a bit. Just wanted to know if anyone be had had any experience first. I’ve bought regular park tickets from them with no problem


----------



## ArielSRL

HollyMD said:


> Has anyone ever bought the party to costs from undercover tourist? Just looked in there and saw them and I could save quite a bit. Just wanted to know if anyone be had had any experience first. I’ve bought regular park tickets from them with no problem


Did you pick your specific date? Once I picked my date, the tickets were the same price as from Disney's site. Unless I am doing something wrong.


----------



## HollyMD

Ah. No, you would be correct. I didn’t get that far when i first looked


----------



## scrappinginontario

I ordered my MNSSHP tickets online and they are linked to my MDE account.  Should I also anticipate receiving hard tickets in the mail?

I don't really care if I do or do not, just wondering as this trip is a surprise for my DD so want to ensure I'm the one that gets the mail if there might be Mickey Mail in it!


----------



## SquashBanana

HollyMD said:


> Has anyone ever bought the party to costs from undercover tourist? Just looked in there and saw them and I could save quite a bit. Just wanted to know if anyone be had had any experience first. I’ve bought regular park tickets from them with no problem



If you look closely, Undercover Tourist compares their price to Disney's GATE price, NOT Disney's advance purchase price. If you purchase MNSSHP tickets in advance, it's usually cheaper to purchase directly from Disney.


----------



## HollyMD

Thanks, @SquashBanana !


----------



## bethbuchall

scrappinginontario said:


> I ordered my MNSSHP tickets online and they are linked to my MDE account.  Should I also anticipate receiving hard tickets in the mail?
> 
> I don't really care if I do or do not, just wondering as this trip is a surprise for my DD so want to ensure I'm the one that gets the mail if there might be Mickey Mail in it!



I did. I bought them online sometime between 4/17 and 4/21 (I can't remember exactly when), and the hard tickets arrived on Friday, 4/27. They came in a plain white envelope with a Lake Buena Vista PO Box for the return address. I'm pretty sure that there was something on the screen that said they'd be mailed in May, so I wasn't expecting them yet.

BUT I'm not sure that they mail hard tickets outside the US.


----------



## MomtoDisneytrips

following ***


----------



## Ceilidhscot

bethbuchall said:


> I did. I bought them online sometime between 4/17 and 4/21 (I can't remember exactly when), and the hard tickets arrived on Friday, 4/27. They came in a plain white envelope with a Lake Buena Vista PO Box for the return address. I'm pretty sure that there was something on the screen that said they'd be mailed in May, so I wasn't expecting them yet.
> 
> BUT I'm not sure that they mail hard tickets outside the US.



Bought my tickets from Attractions Tickets Direct in the U.K. and they sent a hard ticket (looks like a plastic credit card). Managed to link the code on the card to MDE account


----------



## LucyBC80

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Hello guys!
> I'm not from USA, I would like to know where can we find good costumes for the MNSSHP in Orlando.
> Big thanks in advance


Google Disneybounding. Much simpler and much more fun than a regular costume.


----------



## KNovacovschi

scrappinginontario said:


> I ordered my MNSSHP tickets online and they are linked to my MDE account.  Should I also anticipate receiving hard tickets in the mail?
> 
> I don't really care if I do or do not, just wondering as this trip is a surprise for my DD so want to ensure I'm the one that gets the mail if there might be Mickey Mail in it!



My experience is they won't just mail them to us in Canada without paying the $25 shipping fee, which I pay because I like having the hard ticket however they usually send via fedex so you have to sign. This year they sent via UPS and I have yet to receive them as they said they left them at my front door and did not and am fighting to find them with UPS right now.


----------



## scrappinginontario

KNovacovschi said:


> My experience is they won't just mail them to us in Canada without paying the $25 shipping fee, which I pay because I like having the hard ticket however they usually send via fedex so you have to sign. This year they sent via UPS and I have yet to receive them as they said they left them at my front door and did not and am fighting to find them with UPS right now.


ugh!  Sorry you’re going through that!  Hope they find them soon.

I’m happy with just the electronic tickets.  Was just wondering about the mailing to ensure little eyes don’t see them.


----------



## Aladora

KNovacovschi said:


> My experience is they won't just mail them to us in Canada without paying the $25 shipping fee, which I pay because I like having the hard ticket however they usually send via fedex so you have to sign. This year they sent via UPS and I have yet to receive them as they said they left them at my front door and did not and am fighting to find them with UPS right now.



I’m not sure where you got yours from but I ordered mine directly from Disney by phone and they were mailed out to BC without any extra charge for shipping.


----------



## Burlingtondw

Aladora said:


> I’m not sure where you got yours from but I ordered mine directly from Disney by phone and they were mailed out to BC without any extra charge for shipping.


Ditto but to Ont.


----------



## abnihon

Does anyone know if you can buy tickets with Disney Visa reward cards?


----------



## jacobzking

abnihon said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy tickets with Disney Visa reward cards?


most definitely


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> ugh!  Sorry you’re going through that!  Hope they find them soon.
> 
> I’m happy with just the electronic tickets.  Was just wondering about the mailing to ensure little eyes don’t see them.



They arrive in the US in a plain white envelope.  Just received mine last week.  Same when ordering items from the stores.  The box is plain.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Does anyone know if you can buy tickets with Disney Visa reward cards?



Yes, as well as Disney Gift Cards.


----------



## FoxC63

KNovacovschi said:


> My experience is they won't just mail them to us in Canada without paying the $25 shipping fee, which I pay because I like having the hard ticket however they usually send via fedex so you have to sign. This year they sent via UPS and I have yet to receive them as they said they left them at my front door and did not and am fighting to find them with UPS right now.



This really stinks!  You can ask for hard tickets at your resort and at any Guest Relations.  They make for a nice souvenir and can be added to your scrapbook as well.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Weird question:

We'll be staying at Universal and then moving to Disney for the week, starting with the Halloween party. We're planning on getting ready before we leave our US hotel (we're not doing costumes, just dressing to fit the Halloween theme) and then dropping our stuff off at Pop. If our room isn't ready, are there outlets in the lobby restroom if my wife needs to touch up her hair?


----------



## sherlockmiles

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Weird question:
> 
> We'll be staying at Universal and then moving to Disney for the week, starting with the Halloween party. We're planning on getting ready before we leave our US hotel (we're not doing costumes, just dressing to fit the Halloween theme) and then dropping our stuff off at Pop. If our room isn't ready, are there outlets in the lobby restroom if my wife needs to touch up her hair?



Yes.  We always arrive mid morning (~9 am) to both US and WDW.  Rooms is only ready 1/2 the time.  We pack our clothes for first day at top of suitcase, change in lobby restroom, then check luggage into conceirge then off to the park!


----------



## Sailormoon2

As to those in Canada who have received Hard Tickets, I think it is only if you order over the phone. If you order online then they are automatically connected to your MDE and there is no reason to mail them out.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sailormoon2 said:


> As to those in Canada who have received Hard Tickets, I think it is only if you order over the phone. If you order online then they are automatically connected to your MDE and there is no reason to mail them out.


  This was my question.  I am Canadian and ordered mine online on Tues, Apr 24th.  They were automatically added to my MDE.  I was wondering if I should be on the lookout for hard tickets or if the MDE version was all I would get?


----------



## nicky89

scrappinginontario said:


> This was my question.  I am Canadian and ordered mine online on Tues, Apr 24th.  They were automatically added to my MDE.  I was wondering if I should be on the lookout for hard tickets or if the MDE version was all I would get?


I am canadian and ordered them online. They were automatically added to MDE. I also received them by e-mail (with the barcodes). I remember a place where you could choose shipping method but e-mail was chosen automatically. Maybe you didn’t realize and you got them by e-mail as well. I can’t remember what the other shipping methods were and what costs were associated if any.


----------



## scrappinginontario

nicky89 said:


> I am canadian and ordered them online. They were automatically added to MDE. I also received them by e-mail (with the barcodes). I remember a place where you could choose shipping method but e-mail was chosen automatically. Maybe you didn’t realize and you got them by e-mail as well. I can’t remember what the other shipping methods were and what costs were associated if any.


  THANK YOU!!  You're quite right that I did get an email with barcodes.  Just found it in my emails filed for our August trip.

The day I booked the tickets was a crazy one as it was the day Free Dining dropped. I was booking 2 Disney trips for us plus trips for 3 friends so the emails were flying.

Thanks for letting me know.  I can stop watching the mail now.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

sherlockmiles said:


> Yes.  We always arrive mid morning (~9 am) to both US and WDW.  Rooms is only ready 1/2 the time.  We pack our clothes for first day at top of suitcase, change in lobby restroom, then check luggage into conceirge then off to the park!



Thanks so much.  She was worried about doing her hair before checking out at CB and not having any options if it gets messed up on our way over.  We went to MVMCP last year and came from an island condo. Her hair got really windblown on the ferry ride over and we had to make an emergency stop at a Dunkin Donuts for touch ups. We figured an Uber ride was a lot calmer than a ferry ride, but wanted to make sure there was an option for a quick touch up if needed!


----------



## Pdollar88

Have folks had success meeting both Jack Skellington and the Seven Dwarves in one night? Strategies for minimal waits?


----------



## Rich M

Pdollar88 said:


> Have folks had success meeting both Jack Skellington and the Seven Dwarves in one night? Strategies for minimal waits?



Though I have never tried as I am not into the character meets I would guess one option that would work well is doing one at the beginning and then one at the end of the night.  I think that's what I would do if I was doing it.


----------



## firsttimedisn

I have been watching to make an ADR for the Plaza toward the beginning of our party.  On the first page, it only shows BOG, CP and CRT as table service available during the party.  Can anyone confirm that the Plaza will not be open/available for ADRs during the party?  TIA!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pdollar88 said:


> Have folks had success meeting both Jack Skellington and the Seven Dwarves in one night? Strategies for minimal waits?



There might be a good strat but it depends on timing. Check back here after the first party, if skellington starts to meet early, and his  time does change year to year, you might be able to be one of the first to meet him then make it to the dwarves after and not miss too much party time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well looks like I'll be attending the September 28 party. Which is a Friday. I usually try to avoid Fridays. Hopefully this will be one of those lucky random low crowd Fridays.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

firsttimedisn said:


> I have been watching to make an ADR for the Plaza toward the beginning of our party.  On the first page, it only shows BOG, CP and CRT as table service available during the party.  Can anyone confirm that the Plaza will not be open/available for ADRs during the party?  TIA!


Last year, only BoG, CP, and CRT were open during the party.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Pdollar88 said:


> Have folks had success meeting both Jack Skellington and the Seven Dwarves in one night? Strategies for minimal waits?



We did that last year. We lined up for Jack and Sally at 3:45 and finished meeting them at 5:10. When we finished we dashed over to the dwarves and finished meeting them right around 7.


----------



## veeraltolia

Saw that Disney After Hours were just announced for one of the days of our trip. We are already scheduled for a MNSSHP, but would consider changing because it appears that BTMRR won't be open for the Halloween Party. I'd love to hear opinions from people that have done both MNSSHP and DAH about the relative merits of each party!

TIA!


----------



## scrappinginontario

veeraltolia said:


> Saw that Disney After Hours were just announced for one of the days of our trip. We are already scheduled for a MNSSHP, but would consider changing because it appears that BTMRR won't be open for the Halloween Party. I'd love to hear opinions from people that have done both MNSSHP and DAH about the relative merits of each party!
> 
> TIA!


  I may not be the person you're looking to hear from as I haven't done either but I've heard they only sell 2000 tickets for a DAH party.  I would base my decision on what's most important - rides or special characters/events.  Just my .02


----------



## sheila14

With the DAH party, you get to eat all the ice cream treats and beverages.  I for one could not eat ice cream that late at night and at least with candy, you can eat it everyday.  Also, I would not change my plans just because one ride might be closed. Look at cost vs. hours of party time. BUTi if BTMRR is open for the DAH, why is it closed for MNSSHP? Disney has something planned???


----------



## Koz

Just to confirm, even though BTMR is closed for the party, there's no reason why it should be closed at 4PM on a party day, correct?   Crossing over to the dark side for the first time with a Universal-exclusive trip and we're adding one night for the party (Aug 28th).  It's killing me that we can't get into the park until 4PM, because we'd normally make our MK and party day the same day in the past, maximizing the time in the parks. Also killing me that we can't arrange for fast passes until late July, but it is what it is.  If we skip the trick or treating, skip the character meet and greets, we should be able to maximize time on rides and see the parade/show.  For me, the best place to see the parade is still the flagpole.


----------



## SquashBanana

Koz said:


> Just to confirm, even though BTMR is closed for the party, there's no reason why it should be closed at 4PM on a party day, correct?



Right now that's the million dollar question.

As of now BTMRR is listed to be open from 9-6 on your date, but not on the list of open attractions for MNSSHP. People that have emailed Disney for clarification have not gotten any definitive information... and I don't think we will until much closer to the first party, if not the first party.

So the 3 possible scenarios are:
1. It's closed during the party but open during the day.
2. It's scheduled to be refurbished though not yet publicly announced and will be closed all day/night.
3. Leaving it off the MNSSHP list was an oversight by Disney and will be open both during the day and the party.

It's up to each person to decide which of the 3 is the most probable.


----------



## Koz

SquashBanana said:


> Right now that's the million dollar question.
> 
> As of now BTMRR is listed to be open from 9-6 on your date, but not on the list of open attractions for MNSSHP. People that have emailed Disney for clarification have not gotten any definitive information... and I don't think we will until much closer to the first party, if not the first party.
> 
> So the 3 possible scenarios are:
> 1. It's closed during the party but open during the day.
> 2. It's scheduled to be refurbished though not yet publicly announced and will be closed all day/night.
> 3. Leaving it off the MNSSHP list was an oversight by Disney and will be open both during the day the party.
> 
> It's up to each person to decide which of the 3 is the most probable.




Thanks for the feedback. We missed it during our last trip to WDW a few years back when both BTMRR, RnR and Dinosaur were all down for refurbishment at the same time.  If it is the case that it's open on the party day but only until 6, we can definitely work with that.


----------



## Koz

Silly question- but if I purchase a one night stay at at campsite and link my party tickets to the stay, would it allow me to book Fast Passes during the 4PM to 7PM window at the appropriate mark for on-site guests, even without having regular park tickets?


----------



## GillianP1301

veeraltolia said:


> Saw that Disney After Hours were just announced for one of the days of our trip. We are already scheduled for a MNSSHP, but would consider changing because it appears that BTMRR won't be open for the Halloween Party. I'd love to hear opinions from people that have done both MNSSHP and DAH about the relative merits of each party!
> 
> TIA!



Do both? That's what I'm going to do.  May not be the answer you're looking for... I've been known to be a bit of an enabler where Disney obsession is concerned. 

But, if you absolutely are looking to choose just 1, that's tough. I have not done DAH yet but I have done MNSSHP. If  you are on a shorter trip and you're looking to really maximize your time at MK then DAH would probably be the way to go. But, if you already have a decent amount of MK touring time in your plan then I would stick with MNSSHP because it really is a unique opportunity to see some experiences you can't get at any other time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Koz said:


> Silly question- but if I purchase a one night stay at at campsite and link my party tickets to the stay, would it allow me to book Fast Passes during the 4PM to 7PM window at the appropriate mark for on-site guests, even without having regular park tickets?


  That's the million dollar question that we don't yet have an answer to.  I'm in a similar situation in that I'm booked at Pop for 3 nights but not going to any parks other than MK for MNSSHP. 

I am going to try to book FPs for before the party 60 days prior to arrival.  If that doesn't work I'm going to try to book FPs 60 days before the party.  If neither of those work we'll arrive at the party and play what we call 'Spin the FP' and see what we can get!

Thankfully our party is one of the August ones so I should be able to report my findings here in late June at our 60 day from arrival mark.


----------



## amw

sheila14 said:


> With the DAH party, you get to eat all the ice cream treats and beverages.  I for one could not eat ice cream that late at night and at least with candy, you can eat it everyday.  Also, I would not change my plans just because one ride might be closed. Look at cost vs. hours of party time. BUTi if BTMRR is open for the DAH, why is it closed for MNSSHP? Disney has something planned???



We went the second party night in August last year. I confirmed with my DDs cuz my memory is going  ... BTMRR was open our entire trip, but they closed it promptly at 7 on the MNSSP night. There was just candy lines in that area.  Maybe it’s just a staffing issue.

I had lined up for a pumpkin popcorn bucket in Frontierland (Around 6:30) while they went to ride it, and then came back when it closed.


----------



## Koz

amw said:


> We went the second party night in August last year. I confirmed with my DDs cuz my memory is going  ... BTMRR was open our entire trip, but they closed it promptly at 7 on the MNSSP night. There were just candy lines in that area.  Maybe it’s just a staffing issue.



It's just the kind of thing where you look at the other rides open on a party night, where they could easily close one or two of those to accommodate BTMRR. It's a headliner-ride.  Why close it when you know demand for it is going to be so great?


----------



## areno79

Koz said:


> It's just the kind of thing where you look at the other rides open on a party night, where they could easily close one or two of those to accommodate BTMRR. It's a headliner-ride.  Why close it when you know demand for it is going to be so great?


Exactly! Why not close something else that's not as popular?


----------



## Koz

areno79 said:


> Exactly! Why not close something else that's not as popular?



Close the Swiss Family Treehouse. I can't imagine that you have any less people working at that attraction, but then again, what do I know?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

I believe it was last year that Disney left one or two of the big rides off the list for MNSSHP and it turned out it was just a mistake.

_Actually went back to the 2017 thread to see what rides were left off initially and it looks like it was 7DMT and BTM.  It was in error and both were open._


----------



## FoxC63

amw said:


> We went the second party night in August last year. I confirmed with my DDs cuz my memory is going  ... BTMRR was open our entire trip, but they closed it promptly at 7 on the MNSSP night. There was just candy lines in that area.  Maybe it’s just a staffing issue.
> 
> I had lined up for a pumpkin popcorn bucket in Frontierland (Around 6:30) while they went to ride it, and then came back when it closed.



Hmm, I went last year and rode BTMR for the very first time during MNSSHP.  It was not closed during the party however, it most likely was temporarily shut down during HallowWishes.  We were told by a CM they they  were not allowed to run the ride during the fireworks even though we saw them shooting off while on the ride.  As soon as our ride ended, no one else was allowed to board until after HalloWishes was done.

EDIT:  I'm wondering if you meant the Haunted Mansion because that ride closed down a lot due to technical errors or something and it happened during several parties.  One hour it would be open the next hour it was down, this dragged on for a spell.


----------



## FoxC63

KAT4DISNEY said:


> I believe it was last year that Disney left one or two of the big rides off the list for MNSSHP and it turned out it was just a mistake.
> 
> _Actually went back to the 2017 thread to see what rides were left off initially and it looks like it was 7DMT and BTM.  It was in error and both were open._



And Splash Mountain was under refurbishment.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> And Splash Mountain was under refurbishment.


I agree with this


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I agree with this



All refurbishments are recorded and leave a paper trail for anyone to find.  The last time BTMR had one was in 2016.


----------



## amw

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, I went last year and rode BTMR for the very first time during MNSSHP.  It was not closed during the party however, it most likely was temporarily shut down during HallowWishes.  We were told by a CM they they  were not allowed to run the ride during the fireworks even though we saw them shooting off while on the ride.  As soon as our ride ended, no one else was allowed to board until after HalloWishes was done.
> 
> EDIT:  I'm wondering if you meant the Haunted Mansion because that ride closed down a lot due to technical errors or something and it happened during several parties.  One hour it would be open the next hour it was down, this dragged on for a spell.



No. It was definitely BTMR — but maybe it reopened at some point that night — was definitely not open at 7, not open after the fireworks when we went trick-or-treating there. This was the second party night in August last year. I’m only speaking for that night. 

Adding. Splash mountain was refurb. The whole section only had candy lines.


----------



## FoxC63

amw said:


> No. It was definitely BTMR — but maybe it reopened at some point that night — was definitely not open at 7, not open after the fireworks when we went trick-or-treating there. This was the second party night in August last year. I’m only speaking for that night.



Interesting, your the only one who's reported this.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Here is the ride data from the 2 MNSSHP 2017. No data showing offline either day but on the 25th you can see the 0 wait time a around 8:30 and 11:00 and on the 29th at 3:00 , 9:00 and 11:00 but those are the predicted wait times. The Blue is Disney wait times and if the ride was off line the blue solid line would be at 0 during the times it were off line.


----------



## FoxC63

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Here is the ride data from the 2 MNSSHP 2017. No data showing offline either day but on the 25th you can see the 0 wait time a around 8:30 and 11:00 and on the 29th at 3:00 , 9:00 and 11:00 but those are the predicted wait times. The Blue is Disney wait times and if the ride was off line the blue solid line would be at 0 during the times it were off line.
> 
> View attachment 320457 View attachment 320458



I'm not sure what I'm even looking at!   Where did you even find this stuff?  This is crazy!!! 
All my years I have never seen anything like this before.


----------



## pooh'smate

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm even looking at!   Where did you even find this stuff?  This is crazy!!!
> All my years I have never seen anything like this before.



It looks like the Touring Plans breakdown to me.    There really is some awesome stuff on the site if you have time to dig around.


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> It looks like the Touring Plans breakdown to me.    There really is some awesome stuff on the site if you have time to dig around.



Okay, that it explains it.  Don't you have to be a member to access the info?  I'm not a member.


----------



## pooh'smate

Can you see this link https://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/attractions/peter-pans-flight/wait-times/date/2018-05-03


----------



## pooh'smate

FoxC63 said:


> Okay, that it explains it.  Don't you have to be a member to access the info?  I'm not a member.



Can you see the link I posted above? I am a member so I would think if you can see then you don't need to be a member but I think you probably do.


----------



## FoxC63

pooh'smate said:


> Can you see the link I posted above? I am a member so I would think if you can see then you don't need to be a member but I think you probably do.



Yes, I can see it.  I can honestly say I have never dug into this site.  I do google for specific things I'm looking for such as WDW/Disney news and updates.  Just recently I was searching for information on the Polynesian resort, a resort I've never explored and Touring Plans among others came up.  Solid reads, different writing styles and formats.  When it comes to what @Jimmy Mouse posted, I think I'd rather read what people are posting when they're there inside the park using the MAIN thread, Itinerary thread as well as FB and twitter and follow the thread until it ends.  Many come back on the DIS days, weeks or months later to share their experiences, which sets us up for next year including trip reports.  All of which are invaluable.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure what I'm even looking at!   Where did you even find this stuff?  This is crazy!!!
> All my years I have never seen anything like this before.


Touring Plans. Go to crowd calendar, jump to date you want to see, click wait time data.


----------



## MacMama0930

Is anyone keeping a look out on when/if the dessert party will be available during the party?


----------



## GillianP1301

MacMama0930 said:


> Is anyone keeping a look out on when/if the dessert party will be available during the party?



I check everyday and nothing yet. I double checked when I booked last year and it was right at the end of May and I'm pretty sure I booked on the day of release or pretty close to it. I was kind of hoping it may be earlier this year because the party itself went on sale earlier, but so far not. I'm pretty sure if you keep an eye on this thread, it will get posted by somebody pretty quickly when it is released.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

MacMama0930 said:


> Is anyone keeping a look out on when/if the dessert party will be available during the party?



I love dessert parties at WDW but this one just seems a waste of party time. Plus you get all good brand name treats you can eat. Ignore me.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I check everyday for the dessert party too. Hoping they add parade view back in this year, not holding my breath.


----------



## GillianP1301

Jadyreen1282 said:


> I love dessert parties at WDW but this one just seems a waste of party time. Plus you get all good brand name treats you can eat. Ignore me.



For me, it was more worth it when it included reserved parade viewing and hoping they add that back in this year. I did it without last year anyway, but I also did 2 parties so I felt like I had more time to play with. I can see your point if you are trying to do it all in 1 party.


----------



## Meghan4

Do you guys do a park day and then do MNSSHP or do you do a resort day and then go to the party?  Also, I have a 5:10 reservation at Whispering Canyon, that would be good right before the party, right?


----------



## GillianP1301

Meghan4 said:


> Do you guys do a park day and then do MNSSHP or do you do a resort day and then go to the party?  Also, I have a 5:10 reservation at Whispering Canyon, that would be good right before the party, right?



Everyone will have their own preference on these items, but for me we do a park in the morning then break in the afternoon for a rest and to get party ready. 

We usually do an ADR at about 5:30 in MK so that we are done around 6:30 and party ready. So I would think your 5:10 at WCC should be good to get you to MK for 7:00. Maybe move it up 20 minutes or so to be on the safe side in case there is a backlog. Keep in mind though, that you can get access to MK at 4:00 with your party ticket so if you are looking to take advantage of that time, then that changes things. Or, if you are wanting to line up early for one of the really popular M&G's like 7 Dwarfs or Jack & Sally then you'll need to be doing that around 5:00.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Meghan4 said:


> Do you guys do a park day and then do MNSSHP or do you do a resort day and then go to the party?  Also, I have a 5:10 reservation at Whispering Canyon, that would be good right before the party, right?


  We are either going to enjoy some time at a water park in the am and early afternoon (we will have WP APs at that time) or, we will go to Disney Springs for the morning and early afternoon.

We will have a meal around 2:30 and then head the the MK.  Since this trip the only time we will be in the MK is during the party we want to maximize our time by getting into the park at 4pm.


----------



## Aladora

Meghan4 said:


> Do you guys do a park day and then do MNSSHP or do you do a resort day and then go to the party?  Also, I have a 5:10 reservation at Whispering Canyon, that would be good right before the party, right?



We're doing a resort day with breakfast at Boma. We have BOG "dinner" at 4:30 before the party.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

We have 1030ish at 'Ohana and are hoping for a 1PM trail ride at FW. Regroup to head to MK around 4PM.


----------



## ArielSRL

Our plan is to drive in after work on Wednesday. We are in Atlanta so it’s about 7 hours without stops. So it could 2am. In any case, we plan to sleep in Thursday, maybe hit the pool for a bit, then the party. Haven’t planned out food too much, though we will probably grab something from the Pop food court at some point. Maybe some QS in the parks before 7.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

We’ve got Ohana booking over at the Poly in the morning. Will have a wee look round there then back to Riverside for a snooze before heading to MK. 

Will grab a QS meal at some point during the evening as DD only wants to meet Pooh and friends in their Halloween attire then get a decent spot for Hocus Pocus show etc..


----------



## dkrauss

I'm a bit confused about August dates for the party.  On the front page of this thread it states the MNSSHP is Aug 17, 24, 28, and 31.  On the DIS site @ http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/august18.cfm
its says there is a party on Aug 25th   The park hours are not party related though...........*can some one ease my mind.*  Aug 25 is a MK day for our vacation and we plan the entire day at the MK.......plus Happily Ever After.  The MNSSHP would mess that up...................

Doug


----------



## Ceilidhscot

dkrauss said:


> I'm a bit confused about August dates for the party.  On the front page of this thread it states the MNSSHP is Aug 17, 24, 28, and 31.  On the DIS site @ http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/august18.cfm
> its says there is a party on Aug 25th   The park hours are not party related though...........*can some one ease my mind.*  Aug 25 is a MK day for our vacation and we plan the entire day at the MK.......plus Happily Ever After.  The MNSSHP would mess that up...................
> 
> Doug



Says 9pm close on mde


----------



## PolyRob

dkrauss said:


> I'm a bit confused about August dates for the party.  On the front page of this thread it states the MNSSHP is Aug 17, 24, 28, and 31.  On the DIS site @ http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/august18.cfm
> its says there is a party on Aug 25th   The park hours are not party related though...........*can some one ease my mind.*  Aug 25 is a MK day for our vacation and we plan the entire day at the MK.......plus Happily Ever After.  The MNSSHP would mess that up...................
> 
> Doug


The Disney website does not show a party on 8/25


----------



## siskaren

dkrauss said:


> I'm a bit confused about August dates for the party.  On the front page of this thread it states the MNSSHP is Aug 17, 24, 28, and 31.  On the DIS site @ http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/hours/august18.cfm
> its says there is a party on Aug 25th   The park hours are not party related though...........*can some one ease my mind.*  Aug 25 is a MK day for our vacation and we plan the entire day at the MK.......plus Happily Ever After.  The MNSSHP would mess that up...................
> 
> Doug



They never have parties on Saturdays, except when Halloween itself falls on a Saturday.


----------



## dkrauss

I'm feeling much better about my plan for Aug 25th..........thanks folks 

Doug


----------



## SquashBanana

Meghan4 said:


> Do you guys do a park day and then do MNSSHP or do you do a resort day and then go to the party?  Also, I have a 5:10 reservation at Whispering Canyon, that would be good right before the party, right?



We're driving down the night before (about a 3.5 hr trip), sleeping in the next morning, hanging out by the pool, eating a big lunch, letting the kids rest from 1:00-2:30ish and heading to MK at 2:30ish hoping to be at the front gate by 3:45. I know my kids need a completely chill morning/afternoon so they're not tantrum throwing zombie's by the end of the night.


----------



## Haley R

We're doing the 10/23 party and the 10/25 party. The 10/23 is our arrival day so we will hang out at the resort before going to the MK at around 3:15. For 10/25 we are doing brunch at 1900 PF and hanging around that area before going to MK at 3:15ish again.


----------



## RJstanis

Meghan4 said:


> Do you guys do a park day and then do MNSSHP or do you do a resort day and then go to the party?  Also, I have a 5:10 reservation at Whispering Canyon, that would be good right before the party, right?



We never do a park day on the same day of MNSSHP, but have younger kids of 5 and 7. We do a brunch or character breakfast, go back to resort and maybe swim and take a nap and then get MNSHHP by 4p and like any other park day, we do QS dinner (we've done majority of in park TS restaurants at this point).

Like someone else mentioned, if you're not wanting to see a high demand character first thing, you can do a WC ADR then. You will probably miss about 30min of real party time though too. If possible I'd get ADR around 5p to give yourself time to be seated, eat, and get to the park. Even at 5p it will prob be close. I'd recommend QS in the 4-7 window before party starts.


----------



## camnhan

NCVA said:


> Hi!  I’d love a Villians dinner.
> 
> Does any one know the dates of CM discount parties?  We’ve been the last two years and accidentally went to the last CM discount party in 2016 and it was sold out (I think the only night other than 10/30 and 10/31).  We avoided that last year and would love to avoid it again.
> 
> Thanks!



I tried to search to see if anyone replied to this as i have the same question. We will be either attending Sept 14 or 16 and by looking at the CM dates from last year I fear both those nights will be CM nights


----------



## Araminta18

camnhan said:


> I tried to search to see if anyone replied to this as i have the same question. We will be either attending Sept 14 or 16 and by looking at the CM dates from last year I fear both those nights will be CM nights



I hope not!  We’re going Sept 16...


----------



## wisteria1019

Just purchased my ticket for Sunday, October 14th. Using that as a no park day in the middle of my ten day vacation. Can't wait!


----------



## eeyorepixie

I see you are taking about a rumor of refurbishment for BTMR do we have rumor dates for refurbishment?


----------



## Haley R

eeyorepixie said:


> I see you are taking about a rumor of refurbishment for BTMR do we have rumor dates for refurbishment?


There really hasn’t been anything that has said it will be refurbished. So far it has all been speculation.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Random but hopefully relevant - I see so many posts about taking the afternoon of a MNSSHP day to nap with kids... how do you get your kids to nap at WDW? Our son is literally bouncing off the walls until he passes out from exhaustion around 11:00 pm. I feel like a mid-day nap would never fly haha. I need tips!


----------



## Haley R

hereforthechurros said:


> Random but hopefully relevant - I see so many posts about taking the afternoon of a MNSSHP day to nap with kids... how do you get your kids to nap at WDW? Our son is literally bouncing off the walls until he passes out from exhaustion around 11:00 pm. I feel like a mid-day nap would never fly haha. I need tips!


We took our 9 yo niece and did the after hours event. We went swimming and then took some time in our room. She wasn’t able to fall asleep but she at least had the chance to lay down and get out of the sun for a bit.


----------



## SquashBanana

Haley R said:


> We took our 9 yo niece and did the after hours event. We went swimming and then took some time in our room. She wasn’t able to fall asleep but she at least had the chance to lay down and get out of the sun for a bit.



This is basically what we do. We'll have mandatory rest time for an hour or so before we head to the park. Even if they don't fall asleep, it gives their bodies a chance to recharge and gives them a boost to make it through the rest of the night.


----------



## chiisai

hereforthechurros said:


> Random but hopefully relevant - I see so many posts about taking the afternoon of a MNSSHP day to nap with kids... how do you get your kids to nap at WDW? Our son is literally bouncing off the walls until he passes out from exhaustion around 11:00 pm. I feel like a mid-day nap would never fly haha. I need tips!



We will either relax in the pool, or watch some shows on tv. I always like when they want to watch a show because I get to nap...


----------



## areno79

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I check everyday for the dessert party too. Hoping they add parade view back in this year, not holding my breath.



Yes, this. DH will only agree to the dessert party if they bring back the parade viewing...otherwise the fireworks viewing spot and desserts aren't worth it for him.


----------



## Haley R

SquashBanana said:


> This is basically what we do. We'll have mandatory rest time for an hour or so before we head to the park. Even if they don't fall asleep, it gives their bodies a chance to recharge and gives them a boost to make it through the rest of the night.


I honestly planned the rest time mostly for myself because I've never taken a kid with us before, but she definitely benefited from the quiet time. Even with that hour or so of resting she still couldn't make it to the 12 am close for DAH which surprised me.


----------



## sheila14

Since I go by myself, I hit the park in the morning, go on rides, leave around noon. Head to resort for lunch, get ready and leave around 3 pm. Head to MK for opening of party!!!


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I honestly planned the rest time mostly for myself because I've never taken a kid with us before, but she definitely benefited from the quiet time. Even with that hour or so of resting she still couldn't make it to the 12 am close for DAH which surprised me.



Weather I go with kids or not I usually always plan a little time for resting in the middle of the day when it is really warm out. I like to change my socks and rest my feet maybe sneak a nap in also. We always park hop so we are there at rope drop trying to do as much as we can before the temperature rises and crowds rise.  We always get FP+ for evening time so that we have a clear cut plan.  A rest is always best for us.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> Weather I go with kids or not I usually always plan a little time for resting in the middle of the day when it is really warm out. I like to change my socks and rest my feet maybe sneak a nap in also. We always park hop so we are there at rope drop trying to do as much as we can before the temperature rises and crowds rise.  We always get FP+ for evening time so that we have a clear cut plan.  A rest is always best for us.


It's usually just DH and I and we normally always go at the end of February so we normally don't take any breaks during the day. We typically are there from rd to close.


----------



## Miss Frankie J

Advice question!

So we decided to do a Halloween party leaning towards the sept 11th party and had a few questions

Should I buy my ticket now? Or wait a while? I know sept is hurricane season and was worried about purchasing a ticket if the party was cancelled but at the same time I want to make dining reservations for 6pm at skipper canteen that night.

I can only make a 6pm reservation if I have a valid ticket? Or can I still make one without the ticket?

And those who have experience with Halloween parties in early September what is it like?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## SquashBanana

I hope I'm posting this in the right thread, and if not I apologize, but I have a FP question about party tickets. I linked one of my 9/14 party tickets in MDE and just for kicks tried to book a FP on it to see what would happen even though I'm nowhere close to my 30-day window. This is what I saw:


1. For those who were able to book FP on last year's tickets, did you see something similar before your 30/60 window opened?
2. Based on last year's knowledge, is this message likely to change once I'm within 30 days of the party date?

It's almost as if MDE doens't even acknowledge a ticket exists, valid or not. I'll accept whatever the verdict is with booking FP on party tickets this year. I'd just like to know as far in advance as possible what that verdict is. Thanks for the help! My experience with the FP system is limited as I've only booked them on MYW tickets about 2 years ago.


----------



## FoxC63

A friend told me the dates for *MNSSHP* & *MVMCP* for CM's mimics the Military Dates

*Cost: MNSSHP $55*
August 17, 24, 28 & 31
September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18

*Cost: MVMCP $70*
November 9, 12, 13 & 15

No further information was given.


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> *I'm nowhere close to my 30-day window. *



I've not seen this before and I wouldn't worry about it, like you said ^ could be the very reason you're seeing it now.  If your park & party tickets are linked and you are able to see them you have nothing to worry about.  We have ridden this storm before with positive outcomes.  Everything you need has been posted on the MAIN pages of this thread for verification should you feel you need it.  Look under "Fastpasses"


----------



## camnhan

FoxC63 said:


> A friend told me the dates for *MNSSHP* & *MVMCP* for CM's mimics the Military Dates
> 
> *Cost: MNSSHP $55*
> August 17, 24, 28 & 31
> September 3, 7, 9, 11, 14, 16 & 18
> 
> *Cost: MVMCP $70*
> November 9, 12, 13 & 15
> 
> No further information was given.


UGH That is what I was afraid of 
really didn't want a CM party night....oh well. Guess we will make the best of it! It is Disney after all


----------



## FoxC63

camnhan said:


> UGH That is what I was afraid of
> really didn't want a CM party night....oh well. Guess we will make the best of it! It is Disney after all



Wait a second... we all are guilty of thinking the exact same thing, however not all CM parties were sold out!  Look on the MAIN Halloween thread for 2017 information and you'll see this for your self.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SquashBanana said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right thread, and if not I apologize, but I have a FP question about party tickets. I linked one of my 9/14 party tickets in MDE and just for kicks tried to book a FP on it to see what would happen even though I'm nowhere close to my 30-day window. This is what I saw:
> View attachment 321268
> 
> 1. For those who were able to book FP on last year's tickets, did you see something similar before your 30/60 window opened?
> 2. Based on last year's knowledge, is this message likely to change once I'm within 30 days of the party date?
> 
> It's almost as if MDE doens't even acknowledge a ticket exists, valid or not. I'll accept whatever the verdict is with booking FP on party tickets this year. I'd just like to know as far in advance as possible what that verdict is. Thanks for the help! My experience with the FP system is limited as I've only booked them on MYW tickets about 2 years ago.


  I asked a similar question and it appears the best answer is at this time people not really know what is going to happen.  It seems things might have changed/been inconsistent last year.  I am staying at Pop and not going to any parks, only to the MK for MNSSHP.

  I am going to attempt to book FPs 60 days from our check-in date.  If that doesn’t work, I will attempt to book 60 days before our party.  What happens with those 2 attempts will determine what I do next.

I will share my experiences here.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

DH and I went last year for the first time. Loved it so much, we are going again this year!We are both in our fifties and go to Disney to be kids again, so trick or treating is awesome! DH wants to be Jack Sparrow again, but I was thinking maybe I could go as a mermaid? I’m a curvy size 14 and rather modest- any mermaid ideas in those regards?


----------



## kkbookmom

camnhan said:


> UGH That is what I was afraid of
> really didn't want a CM party night....oh well. Guess we will make the best of it! It is Disney after all


 So I am curious to know why a CM party date is an issue. Is it more likely to sell out?


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

snowwhitesmom said:


> View attachment 321296 DH and I went last year for the first time. Loved it so much, we are going again this year!We are both in our fifties and go to Disney to be kids again, so trick or treating is awesome! DH wants to be Jack Sparrow again, but I was thinking maybe I could go as a mermaid? I’m a curvy size 14 and rather modest- any mermaid ideas in those regards?



You guys look awesome! For Tokyo Disneysea I wore mermaid print leggings and a long t-shirt with a shell bra print on it with mermaid ears from Luby&Lola (complete with dingle hopper!) Maybe something like that with iridescent face and body glitter and a wig to ramp it up?


----------



## scrappinginontario

kkbookmom said:


> So I am curious to know why a CM party date is an issue. Is it more likely to sell out?


  I’m guessing that the CM dates will make somewhat quieter parties much more busy.  We are going Aug 28th which I anticipated would be quieter but I will now be prepared for it to be a much busier party.  Just preparing my head and touring strategy accordingly.


----------



## garris3404

Miss Frankie J said:


> Advice question!
> 
> So we decided to do a Halloween party leaning towards the sept 11th party and had a few questions
> 
> Should I buy my ticket now? Or wait a while? I know sept is hurricane season and was worried about purchasing a ticket if the party was cancelled but at the same time I want to make dining reservations for 6pm at skipper canteen that night.
> 
> I can only make a 6pm reservation if I have a valid ticket? Or can I still make one without the ticket?
> 
> And those who have experience with Halloween parties in early September what is it like?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!


You should be able to book that now.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Anyone have any ideas about where to find a modest, adult mermaid costume?


----------



## snowwhitesmom

OldSchoolReasons said:


> You guys look awesome! For Tokyo Disneysea I wore mermaid print leggings and a long t-shirt with a shell bra print on it with mermaid ears from Luby&Lola (complete with dingle hopper!) Maybe something like that with iridescent face and body glitter and a wig to ramp it up?


You looked adorable! Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## GillianP1301

For those waiting on some of the MK restaurants to open up ADRs past 2:30pm on party nights, I just checked CP (as I've been doing every day) for the last August parties and times are now extended to 6:00pm but no availability coming up yet. Should be at some point today though, I would think. Haven't checked the other dining locations yet.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Other than a pirate or mermaid, what else would pair up with DHs Jack Sparrow costume?


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> I've not seen this before and I wouldn't worry about it, like you said ^ could be the very reason you're seeing it now.  If your park & party tickets are linked and you are able to see them you have nothing to worry about.  We have ridden this storm before with positive outcomes.  Everything you need has been posted on the MAIN pages of this thread for verification should you feel you need it.  Look under "Fastpasses"





scrappinginontario said:


> I asked a similar question and it appears the best answer is at this time people not really know what is going to happen.  It seems things might have changed/been inconsistent last year.  I am staying at Pop and not going to any parks, only to the MK for MNSSHP.
> 
> I am going to attempt to book FPs 60 days from our check-in date.  If that doesn’t work, I will attempt to book 60 days before our party.  What happens with those 2 attempts will determine what I do next.
> 
> I will share my experiences here.



Thanks for the feedback. I guess because this is the first trip where I'm actually prepared way ahead of time, I'm out of things to worry about.  Now I'm having to invent things to make me second guess myself.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

snowwhitesmom said:


> View attachment 321296 DH and I went last year for the first time. Loved it so much, we are going again this year!We are both in our fifties and go to Disney to be kids again, so trick or treating is awesome! DH wants to be Jack Sparrow again, but I was thinking maybe I could go as a mermaid? I’m a curvy size 14 and rather modest- any mermaid ideas in those regards?





snowwhitesmom said:


> Other than a pirate or mermaid, what else would pair up with DHs Jack Sparrow costume?



I was pirate Ariel at the last d23. Those green mermaid leggings, flip flops, pirate hat, corset, a fishing net for a skirt with a sea star fastener and a Sebastian.

This year my boyfriend is going as jack Sparrow and I'm dressing as the redhead from the ride.


----------



## garris3404

GillianP1301 said:


> For those waiting on some of the MK restaurants to open up ADRs past 2:30pm on party nights, I just checked CP (as I've been doing every day) for the last August parties and times are now extended to 6:00pm but no availability coming up yet. Should be at some point today though, I would think. Haven't checked the other dining locations yet.


I'm in the same boat.  Been checking numerous time daily.  While the hours have expanded to 6:00, you can't get an ADR past 2:45?  Been like that for a while now.  Go figure?


----------



## HuricaneSugar

Miss Frankie J said:


> Advice question!
> 
> So we decided to do a Halloween party leaning towards the sept 11th party and had a few questions
> 
> Should I buy my ticket now? Or wait a while? I know sept is hurricane season and was worried about purchasing a ticket if the party was cancelled but at the same time I want to make dining reservations for 6pm at skipper canteen that night.
> 
> I can only make a 6pm reservation if I have a valid ticket? Or can I still make one without the ticket?
> 
> And those who have experience with Halloween parties in early September what is it like?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



Last year we went to the 9/15 party.  It was the first party we had ever attended, but crowds were very low.  We walked onto almost every ride, including 7DMT at 11pm.  It could be due to Irma earlier in the week, but Saturday was packed at MK so I'm not so sure.  The only ride that had a small wait was Haunted Mansion.  We waited until the day prior to buy the tickets for our group (3).


----------



## kkbookmom

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m guessing that the CM dates will make somewhat quieter parties much more busy.  We are going Aug 28th which I anticipated would be quieter but I will now be prepared for it to be a much busier party.  Just preparing my head and touring strategy accordingly.



That makes sense. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't assuming something.  

Thank you!


----------



## sheila14

Looks like I will just get candy all night long!!! I am not going to fight to get a spot for the parade or fireworks. I will stay out of everyone’s way n be a candy hog!!!!


----------



## GillianP1301

garris3404 said:


> You should be able to book that now.



It's frustrating. I've set up a a TP ADR finder alert for DP dinner in hopes I don't miss the release. I guess I'll just have to be patient, which is not one of my strong suits.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was pirate Ariel at the last d23. Those green mermaid leggings, flip flops, pirate hat, corset, a fishing net for a skirt with a sea star fastener and a Sebastian.
> 
> This year my boyfriend is going as jack Sparrow and I'm dressing as the redhead from the ride.



Can't wait to see these photos!


----------



## FoxC63

kkbookmom said:


> So I am curious to know why a CM party date is an issue. Is it more likely to sell out?



It's not about CM's, its has to do with all the discounted parties combined, AP CM and Military.  Usually those that share the same date have a trend of being busier and/or sold out.  Though this didn't happen last year but we also saw severe weather early on, Hurricane Irma and another bout of severe weather all of which impacted the overall crowds during the parties.


----------



## FoxC63

snowwhitesmom said:


> Other than a pirate or mermaid, what else would pair up with DHs Jack Sparrow costume?



FIY - There is a Costume thread that has several links that may help you:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines[/URL]


----------



## kkbookmom

FoxC63 said:


> It's not about CM's, its has to do with all the discounted parties combined, AP CM and Military.  Usually those that share the same date have a trend of being busier and/or sold out.  Though this didn't happen last year but we also saw severe weather early on, Hurricane Irma and another bout of severe weather all of which impacted the overall crowds during the parties.



Okay, that makes even more sense. Thank you for the information. Knowing that I'm not sure many of us have a choice. Looking at my own dates in September, I have one single date offered (9/20). Guess that means if I want to go I better not wait too long.

Thanks again!


----------



## dachsie

kkbookmom said:


> Okay, that makes even more sense. Thank you for the information. Knowing that I'm not sure many of us have a choice. Looking at my own dates in September, I have one single date offered (9/20). Guess that means if I want to go I better not wait too long.
> 
> Thanks again!


9/20 is a DAH nite - you might want to check your dates again


----------



## Riss

My family will probably be doing a party for the first time this year! We have 2 party dates available when we're staying, Friday, Sept. 21 or Sunday, Sept. 23 and are leaning towards the 23, just because my mom wants to go to the Spirit of Aloha dinner and we're doing that on Friday, so we'd have to move it or just not go. But we're probably going to wait to buy our tickets until we get a little closer because my mom is concerned about the weather


----------



## dachsie

Riss said:


> My family will probably be doing a party for the first time this year! We have 2 party dates available when we're staying, Friday, Sept. 21 or Sunday, Sept. 23 and are leaning towards the 23, just because my mom wants to go to the Spirit of Aloha dinner and we're doing that on Friday, so we'd have to move it or just not go. But we're probably going to wait to buy our tickets until we get a little closer because my mom is concerned about the weather


Friday would probably be more crowded than Sunday


----------



## FoxC63

kkbookmom said:


> *I'm not sure many of us have a choice.*



Exactly.  Having a solid plan will go a long way despite crowd levels.


----------



## FoxC63

kkbookmom said:


> I have one single date offered (9/20).





dachsie said:


> 9/20 is a DAH nite - you might want to check your dates again



Yes, I think you meant 9/21?


----------



## kkbookmom

dachsie said:


> 9/20 is a DAH nite - you might want to check your dates again


Yes! You are right. I'm looking at too many things at once. We are looking at DAH (9/20) or MNSSHP (which technically is offered 3X during our stay). Still, should settle on what we are going to do and not take for granted that there will still be availability when we arrive at WDW.


----------



## Haley R

kkbookmom said:


> Yes! You are right. I'm looking at too many things at once. We are looking at DAH (9/20) or MNSSHP (which technically is offered 3X during our stay). Still, should settle on what we are going to do and not take for granted that there will still be availability when we arrive at WDW.


Are you wanting to pick one of the other? Or can you do both?


----------



## Koz

So is a CM date typically wall to wall people, even early on, and on a weeknight? The only night that works for us is August 28th and I figured that it was good because it was midweek, schools were back in session, etc.... We don't plan on going out of our way to see many characters, and will skip trick or treating, as it's a Universal week for us and it's our only time at WDW, so the focus will instead be on rides, rides, rides along with a parade and fireworks.  Likelihood that it will be wall to wall people with significant ride time waits?


----------



## kkbookmom

Haley R said:


> Are you wanting to pick one of the other? Or can you do both?


Good question. I am debating it. My DH and I want to do MNSSHP for certain. Then the DAH dates released and one fell in our time in WDW. It's more $$ to add to the cost of our vacation but everything I'm hearing makes it seem so worth it. Oddly enough the focus park of our trip is Epcot because of F&W. At this point I'm at about 60/40 (leaning toward doing both). Just haven't pulled the trigger to buy the tickets.

Edit: Small clarification - I bought the MNSSHP tickets. We are going 9/14. There are 2 other dates offered during our stay. 9/18 is not doable because we'll be at Epcot celebrating our anniversary (he proposed to me during Illuminations). And 9/16 I am using as a back up date if I have to switch the date for whatever reason (presuming it doesn't sell out).


----------



## Haley R

kkbookmom said:


> Good question. I am debating it. My DH and I want to do MNSSHP for certain. Then the DAH dates released and one fell in our time in WDW. It's more $$ to add to the cost of our vacation but everything I'm hearing makes it seem so worth it. Oddly enough the focus park of our trip is Epcot because of F&W. At this point I'm at about 60/40 (leaning toward doing both). Just haven't pulled the trigger to buy the tickets.
> 
> Edit: Small clarification - I bought the MNSSHP tickets. We are going 9/14. There are 2 other dates offered during our stay. 9/18 is not doable because we'll be at Epcot celebrating our anniversary (he proposed to me during Illuminations). And 9/16 I am using as a back up date if I have to switch the date for whatever reason (presuming it doesn't sell out).


Okay that makes more sense. When we did DAH we got rid of one of our park tickets to try and offset the price of the tickets for DAH. So instead of 4 day tickets we went down to 3 and added the DAH tickets. I 100% think DAH is worth the money and I wish there were some dates in October because I would buy those tickets in a second!


----------



## KNovacovschi

Burlingtondw said:


> Ditto but to Ont.



Seriously, I always pay the $25 to have them shipped to Canada. It shows on the website that you have to. Grrr... I'm in Ontario as well.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Aladora said:


> I’m not sure where you got yours from but I ordered mine directly from Disney by phone and they were mailed out to BC without any extra charge for shipping.



I ordered directly from the disney website like usual and always pay for the shipping as it shows that, if I had known I wouldn't have been paying this year or previous years.


----------



## KNovacovschi

FoxC63 said:


> This really stinks!  You can ask for hard tickets at your resort and at any Guest Relations.  They make for a nice souvenir and can be added to your scrapbook as well.



I finally received them after having to call Disney and cancel the old ones and have new ones reissued, which UPS lost again but were actually found this time. I know that you can get them when you get there but I like having them in advance, I unfortunately always pay the $25 to have them shipped. This was the first time I've ever had an issue with receiving them but then again they usually send via Fedex and have to sign for them. That is one of my little quirks while planning, it drives my DH crazy, lol.


----------



## KNovacovschi

When did they start closing BTM during the parties, when we went in 2015 it was open and my DD loved it at night however when we went in 2016 it was down for refurbishment for my whole trip.


----------



## Haley R

KNovacovschi said:


> When did they start closing BTM during the parties, when we went in 2015 it was open and my DD loved it at night however when we went in 2016 it was down for refurbishment for my whole trip.


We don’t know what’s going on yet. They may have accidentally left it off the list, are refurbishing it, or are putting something in that area instead during the party.


----------



## KNovacovschi

Haley R said:


> We don’t know what’s going on yet. They may have accidentally left it off the list, are refurbishing it, or are putting something in that area instead during the party.



I hope so


----------



## FoxC63

KNovacovschi said:


> I finally received them.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## FoxC63

KNovacovschi said:


> When did they start closing BTM during the parties, when we went in 2015 it was open and my DD loved it at night however when we went in 2016 it was down for refurbishment for my whole trip.



On the MAIN page there's a link to 2017 which can take you to 2016 and so on.  All the rides are posted for each year.  Of all the parties we've attended (last week in October) 2017 was the first year we've ever ridden BTMR.

*Refurbishments a look see... *

*Splash Mountain*
August 28th through November 16th, *2017*
January 8th through February 1st, *2018*

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
April 4th through to July 15th, *2016*
August 8th through November 18th, *2016*

Based on this information, it looks like *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad* is in need of refurbishment. 

*EDIT:  
MNSSHP 2016 - Open Attraction in Frontierland*
Frontierland
Country Bear Jamboree
*Splash Mountain*
Liberty Square
Haunted Mansion

*MNSSHP 2017 -* *Open Attraction in Frontierland*
Country Bear Jamboree
*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*

*MNSSHP 2018 -* *Open Attraction in Frontierland*
Frontierland
Country Bear Jamboree 
*Splash Mountain
*
Do you all see the pattern here?  

Some party goers were able to ride both just prior to one of them shutting down for refurbishment.


----------



## Haley R

KNovacovschi said:


> I hope so


I’m really hoping it’s open while we are there. It’s our favorite ride.


----------



## KNovacovschi

FoxC63 said:


> On the MAIN page there's a link to 2017 which can take you to 2016 and so on.  All the rides are posted for each year.  Of all the parties we've attended (last week in October) 2017 was the first year we've ever ridden BTMR.
> 
> *Refurbishments a look see... *
> 
> *Splash Mountain*
> August 28th through November 16th, *2017*
> January 8th through February 1st, *2018*
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
> April 4th through to July 15th, *2016*
> August 8th through November 18th, *2016*
> 
> Based on this information, it looks like *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad* is in need of refurbishment.
> 
> *EDIT:
> MNSSHP 2016 - Open Attraction in Frontierland*
> Frontierland
> Country Bear Jamboree
> *Splash Mountain*
> Liberty Square
> Haunted Mansion
> 
> *MNSSHP 2017 -* *Open Attraction in Frontierland*
> Country Bear Jamboree
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
> 
> *MNSSHP 2018 -* *Open Attraction in Frontierland*
> Frontierland
> Country Bear Jamboree
> *Splash Mountain
> *
> Do you all see the pattern here?
> 
> Some party goers were able to ride both just prior to one of them shutting down for refurbishment.



Yeah I seen that, it's just odd. We rode it on Sept 20th party in 2015 at 7:57pm, I have the pic that timestamps it. I just hope they have it this year my husband has not experienced it during a party yet.


----------



## Dug720

So psyched! Just bought my ticket for 9/9!!


----------



## Cloe Colton

Has anyone bought MNSSHP tickets from Undercover Tourist? I see the date available for the party I would want but how does that even work? 

I bought a normal park ticket from them with no problem but this seems like it could have more issues


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cloe Colton said:


> Has anyone bought MNSSHP tickets from Undercover Tourist? I see the date available for the party I would want but how does that even work?
> 
> I bought a normal park ticket from them with no problem but this seems like it could have more issues


  I've heard they're the same price so I just purchased through Disney.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Haley R said:


> I’m really hoping it’s open while we are there. It’s our favorite ride.



Mine too!  I am trying to stay positive, but will be SO disappointed if its closed.


----------



## Cloe Colton

scrappinginontario said:


> I've heard they're the same price so I just purchased through Disney.


Well for the date I am looking at it would be $94 for AP discount but $80 through Undercover Tourist. Which is a decent savings if its legit!


----------



## SquashBanana

Cloe Colton said:


> Has anyone bought MNSSHP tickets from Undercover Tourist? I see the date available for the party I would want but how does that even work?
> 
> I bought a normal park ticket from them with no problem but this seems like it could have more issues



They are a legitimate, authorized ticket broker for Disney and the ticket should work just fine if you purchase from them. However, Disney's advance purchase price for MNSSHP is usually cheaper.


----------



## SquashBanana

Cloe Colton said:


> Well for the date I am looking at it would be $94 for AP discount but $80 through Undercover Tourist. Which is a decent savings if its legit!



Did you select a party date on UT's website? I believe $80 is their default price and will adjust when you select a party date.


----------



## Cloe Colton

SquashBanana said:


> Did you select a party date on UT's website? I believe $80 is their default price and will adjust when you select a party date.


That was my issue! Thanks! Cheaper through Disney. So that saves that worry!


----------



## Haley R

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Mine too!  I am trying to stay positive, but will be SO disappointed if its closed.


If it's closed it won't be the end of the world, but it will be a sad day lol


----------



## chuff88

I have tickets booked for Return to Sleepy Hollow on 10/5 at 10 pm, and I am interested in switching them to 10/3 at 10 pm. We have the priority seating. What is the best way to go about this? We booked through a TA, and I already emailed her, but would it be easier for me to just call and do it myself?

ETA: Also, what even are the odds that I can still get the priority seating for 10/3?


----------



## jacobzking

I got an email from UPS earlier this week saying a 2 day express package (weighing 0.0) is coming from WDW Fulfillment.  But UPS LOST MY PACKAGE!!!  I'm not even sure what it is which makes it even more frustrating (I get so much in the mail from Disney lol).  Did anyone else get their MNSSHP tickets this week?  Or anything else unexpectedly from "WDW Fulfillment"?  Thanks!!!


----------



## pooh'smate

jacobzking said:


> I got an email from UPS earlier this week saying a 2 day express package (weighing 0.0) is coming from WDW Fulfillment.  But UPS LOST MY PACKAGE!!!  I'm not even sure what it is which makes it even more frustrating (I get so much in the mail from Disney lol).  Did anyone else get their MNSSHP tickets this week?  Or anything else unexpectedly from "WDW Fulfillment"?  Thanks!!!



Mine came yesterday that way.


----------



## jacobzking

pooh'smate said:


> Mine came yesterday that way.


I found out it was just my memory maker card. But UPS managed to lose it. Lol.


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> I have tickets booked for Return to Sleepy Hollow on 10/5 at 10 pm, and I am interested in switching them to 10/3 at 10 pm. We have the priority seating. What is the best way to go about this? We booked through a TA, and I already emailed her, but would it be easier for me to just call and do it myself?
> 
> ETA: Also, what even are the odds that I can still get the priority seating for 10/3?



Have you tried calling?


----------



## KNovacovschi

jacobzking said:


> I got an email from UPS earlier this week saying a 2 day express package (weighing 0.0) is coming from WDW Fulfillment.  But UPS LOST MY PACKAGE!!!  I'm not even sure what it is which makes it even more frustrating (I get so much in the mail from Disney lol).  Did anyone else get their MNSSHP tickets this week?  Or anything else unexpectedly from "WDW Fulfillment"?  Thanks!!!



Oh how UPS and I are great friends (insert sarcasm, lol). I purchased my party tickets April 20th and were supposedly delivered to my front door under a mat that doesn’t exist in April 23rd. I went through dealing with them for almost 2 weeks and called Disney to cancel those tickets and have them resent, only to have UPS lose them a 2nd time. The 2nd time around they found them but it’s frustrating and they are so frustrating to deal with. I hope they find your memory maker. I wish Disney would go back to using fedex.


----------



## KNovacovschi

chuff88 said:


> I have tickets booked for Return to Sleepy Hollow on 10/5 at 10 pm, and I am interested in switching them to 10/3 at 10 pm. We have the priority seating. What is the best way to go about this? We booked through a TA, and I already emailed her, but would it be easier for me to just call and do it myself?
> 
> ETA: Also, what even are the odds that I can still get the priority seating for 10/3?



You can try calling but if you have TA they may not allow you to make the changes but it never hurts to try calling. I hope you’re able to.


----------



## Dug720

I just did mine Will Call. Seemed easier.


----------



## River Country

Chelsey Boren said:


> I haven’t read all 82 pages yet but excited and overwhelmed for this event! It will be our first MNSSHP and my sisters family first trip to DW (our 3rd)! There will be 9 of us! We dont want to trick or treat, so that takes *some* pressure off our schedule but fitting in everything else before the little kids get to cranky is going to be tough!



What are you trying to fit in?


----------



## chuff88

KNovacovschi said:


> You can try calling but if you have TA they may not allow you to make the changes but it never hurts to try calling. I hope you’re able to.



I did try calling and unfortunately there’s no premium seating available on 10/3 currently. I’m going to keep trying, just in case, but I’m not particularly optimistic about it. That said...if anyone has a premium reservation for 2 on 10/3 at 10pm and decides to cancel, please let me know!


----------



## Dug720

snowwhitesmom said:


> Other than a pirate or mermaid, what else would pair up with DHs Jack Sparrow costume?



A bottle of rum?


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Guys, what time does the line for characters meeting starts to form?


----------



## 0sw@ld

Looks like they just posted the dinner reservations for the party night. I just got my TP reservation finder alert. We got an ADR for 5pm at CP. Are they still letting people with party tickets in at 4 like they did in the past?


----------



## scrappinginontario

0sw@ld said:


> Looks like they just posted the dinner reservations for the party night. I just got my TP reservation finder alert. We got an ADR for 5pm at CP. Are they still letting people with party tickets in at 4 like they did in the past?


  We are hoping that they are still going to let us in at 4:00.  Waiting for first party to confirm.  Most CMs saying 'yes' but the odd one says 'no'.


----------



## camnhan

well we changed our plans and booked for Sept 11th   We actually fly in that day and will be arriving at WL we figure around 5ish. Plan is to grab a quick bite and head straight over to the party....


----------



## Haley R

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Guys, what time does the line for characters meeting starts to form?


I think all of that is in the first couple of posts on the first page.


----------



## GillianP1301

0sw@ld said:


> Looks like they just posted the dinner reservations for the party night. I just got my TP reservation finder alert. We got an ADR for 5pm at CP. Are they still letting people with party tickets in at 4 like they did in the past?



Yes, I got my TP alert today too and got my CP booked. It's been driving me crazy the past few days with the dinner times showing up on the drop down  menu on MDE but not being able to book it. 

Now for the dessert party to be released and I'll be all done and ready for our trip!


----------



## garris3404

GillianP1301 said:


> Yes, I got my TP alert today too and got my CP booked. It's been driving me crazy the past few days with the dinner times showing up on the drop down  menu on MDE but not being able to book it.
> 
> Now for the dessert party to be released and I'll be all done and ready for our trip!


Same here.  Got email and text from TP. FINALLY booked CP for party dates.


----------



## MacMama0930

garris3404 said:


> Same here.  Got email and text from TP. FINALLY booked CP for party dates.



Is there a compelling reason to book CP on party nights? Just curious cause I see quite a few people were waiting for the ADR to open up.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MacMama0930 said:


> Is there a compelling reason to book CP on party nights? Just curious cause I see quite a few people were waiting for the ADR to open up.


  Only if you’re looking to eat there and want an ADR.  The reason people are announcing is because some other ADRs were already open but CP just opened.


----------



## MacMama0930

scrappinginontario said:


> Only if you’re looking to eat there and want an ADR.  The reason people are announcing is because some other ADRs were already open but CP just opened.



Gotcha! I thought something special was going on


----------



## Kevlar10

I signed up for a TP alert but never got a notification.  Fortunately, I checked on my lunch hour yesterday and CRT was there.  I got the time I was hoping for so all is well.  I am curious though; even a day later CRT still has open ADRs.  There is no way I'd drop CRT for CP, but do people like CP more than CRT on party nights?


----------



## PolyRob

Kevlar10 said:


> I signed up for a TP alert but never got a notification.  Fortunately, I checked on my lunch hour yesterday and CRT was there.  I got the time I was hoping for so all is well.  I am curious though; even a day later CRT still has open ADRs.  There is no way I'd drop CRT for CP, but do people like CP more than CRT on party nights?


Maybe price could be a driver?


----------



## disneyAndi14

Is the first party of the season 8/17 going to be jam packed with bloggers? It is the only one we can do with our trip dates. We have been 3 other times so I am leaning towards no party this August. The problem is I LOVE IT!!  BOO to YOU is my all time favorite parade out there. Any advice from 1st date party goers would be appreciated. We did a Tuesday night at the end of August last year and it was so awesome, low crowds and great weather.


----------



## jacobzking

wait, so are ADRs open now for the Halloween party?  I'm trying to get BOG dinner for 10/14.  I called the dining reservation number and they said that Crystal Palace IS open for ADRs on party nights, but BOG and CRT are not (not yet).


----------



## Kevlar10

jacobzking said:


> wait, so are ADRs open now for the Halloween party?  I'm trying to get BOG dinner for 10/14.  I called the dining reservation number and they said that Crystal Palace IS open for ADRs on party nights, but BOG and CRT are not (not yet).


I actually got ADRs for BOG on 9/11 over a month ago.  I cancelled it when CRT opened up and I got an ADR for there.


----------



## mamamelody2

So for some reason I didn't realize "same day" purchase of tickets was $10 more each ticket.  I have 2 possible dates during our trip, and I wanted to wait to see weather before buying the tickets.  How much in advance is "advance purchase"?  We are arriving 8/30 at 11:30 PM.  If weather looks good for 8/31, I want to attend that party.  Can I just buy the tickets online 8/30 and get the advance purchase price?  Also, obviously then we won't have a "hard ticket."  Do we need to pick one up at guest services or can will it just show up in our MDE so we can just use our magic bands to check in and get wristbands?


----------



## jacobzking

Kevlar10 said:


> I actually got ADRs for BOG on 9/11 over a month ago.  I cancelled it when CRT opened up and I got an ADR for there.



for dinner that night?


----------



## Dug720

Question...well, three. 

1) I have my email and it says I need to exchange that at a WDW Ticket location. Can I do that at my resort where people could buy tickets? Or at say Animal Kingdom on my first park day? Or do I need to do it at a ticket window at Magic Kingdom?

2) What do adults who want to be in costumes for the party but don't plan on leaving the park for a break do with their costumes? Bring them in a bag and rent a locker then change once they get their wristband? We'd been planning brunch at BOATHOUSE, and a later park entry, but maybe we'd be better off doing Skipper Canteen or something in the park. (Of course, if she drives and we just meet at MK, we *could* do the break thing and change...hmm...)

3) I'm allergic to peanuts and I'm gluten-free. So I can get the allergy treat bag, right? How do those work?

Thanks!


----------



## Kevlar10

jacobzking said:


> for dinner that night?


Yes, at 4:55 for BOG.  I switched to 4:45 at CRT.  The restaurants aren't showing that they are open after 6.  I wouldn't want to actually eat dinner during the party.


----------



## J.Asaro

0sw@ld said:


> Looks like they just posted the dinner reservations for the party night. I just got my TP reservation finder alert. We got an ADR for 5pm at CP. Are they still letting people with party tickets in at 4 like they did in the past?


Where did they post this info? And where do you get the reservation finder alert? Thanks so much!


----------



## Haley R

J.Asaro said:


> Where did they post this info? And where do you get the reservation finder alert? Thanks so much!


Type in touring plans reservation finder on google


----------



## dachsie

Have they opened ADRs on Sept 25 for CRT?


----------



## MouseMolly

Dug720 said:


> 1) I have my email and it says I need to exchange that at a WDW Ticket location. Can I do that at my resort where people could buy tickets? Or at say Animal Kingdom on my first park day? Or do I need to do it at a ticket window at Magic Kingdom?


You should be able to do it at the resort ticket desk. I don't know about ticket desks at other parks, since the party is MK-specific.



Dug720 said:


> 2) What do adults who want to be in costumes for the party but don't plan on leaving the park for a break do with their costumes? Bring them in a bag and rent a locker then change once they get their wristband?


It's what you're most comfortable with, really, and how involved your costumes are. Some people keep their costume in their own trick or treat bag and change in the park. But you will have to carry your day clothes with you or stash them somewhere safe. It might be nice to have the option of changing back if the weather changes.
Personally, we'll be in AK the morning of our party, and our Disneybounding needs hair styling, so we will be taking as much of a break as we can at our resort.



Dug720 said:


> 3) I'm allergic to peanuts and I'm gluten-free. So I can get the allergy treat bag, right? How do those work?


All of this is described on the front pages, but the simple breakdown is: get the teal trick or treat bag with your party wristband, collect tokens at the candy stops, turn in tokens at the allergy-free locations in Liberty Square or Main Street for allergen-free treats.


----------



## Dug720

MouseMolly said:


> You should be able to do it at the resort ticket desk. I don't know about ticket desks at other parks, since the party is MK-specific.
> 
> 
> It's what you're most comfortable with, really, and how involved your costumes are. Some people keep their costume in their own trick or treat bag and change in the park. But you will have to carry your day clothes with you or stash them somewhere safe. It might be nice to have the option of changing back if the weather changes.
> Personally, we'll be in AK the morning of our party, and our Disneybounding needs hair styling, so we will be taking as much of a break as we can at our resort.
> 
> 
> All of this is described on the front pages, but the simple breakdown is: get the teal trick or treat bag with your party wristband, collect tokens at the candy stops, turn in tokens at the allergy-free locations in Liberty Square or Main Street for allergen-free treats.



Thank you!


----------



## verleniahall

Just purchased tickets for Hallowwen Night!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Dug720 said:


> Question...well, three.
> 
> 1) I have my email and it says I need to exchange that at a WDW Ticket location. Can I do that at my resort where people could buy tickets? Or at say Animal Kingdom on my first park day? Or do I need to do it at a ticket window at Magic Kingdom?
> 
> !



If your email has a confirmation number to link the ticket to your MDE account then you don't need to stop at a Guest service.


----------



## J.Asaro

Haley R said:


> Type in touring plans reservation finder on google


Thanks so much! Got it!


----------



## GillianP1301

disneyAndi14 said:


> Is the first party of the season 8/17 going to be jam packed with bloggers? It is the only one we can do with our trip dates. We have been 3 other times so I am leaning towards no party this August. The problem is I LOVE IT!!  BOO to YOU is my all time favorite parade out there. Any advice from 1st date party goers would be appreciated. We did a Tuesday night at the end of August last year and it was so awesome, low crowds and great weather.



We did the 1st party last year and then a 2nd party a little bit later in our trip. I did not notice any significant difference in crowd or experience between the two so I say go for it and enjoy!


----------



## GillianP1301

jacobzking said:


> wait, so are ADRs open now for the Halloween party?  I'm trying to get BOG dinner for 10/14.  I called the dining reservation number and they said that Crystal Palace IS open for ADRs on party nights, but BOG and CRT are not (not yet).



Depending on what time you're looking for. I had a 5:30 BOG booked several weeks ago for one of my August party nights that I cancelled and replaced with CP when it opened up last week. Times are only until 6:00 though, so technically not during the party but at least past the 2:30 that was the latest originally available. I still have not seen anything open up under the MNSSHP dining link yet and those should go beyond 6:00.


----------



## dachsie

Has anyone been able to book CRT on Sept 25 party nite?


----------



## HeyGirlHey

We just returned home from our trip...where we bought our first AP!!   We’re planning a couple trips, with MNSSHP as one of them.  Our family is big on the rides, but I have to admit that I’m more than a little interested in standing in line to meet the 7D’s.  Looking for some feedback in whether the time commitment is worth it!   Let me know your thoughts!!!


----------



## GillianP1301

HeyGirlHey said:


> We just returned home from our trip...where we bought our first AP!!   We’re planning a couple trips, with MNSSHP as one of them.  Our family is big on the rides, but I have to admit that I’m more than a little interested in standing in line to meet the 7D’s.  Looking for some feedback in whether the time commitment is worth it!   Let me know your thoughts!!!



7 Dwarfs have always been a favourite of mine and I wasn't going to bother meeting them when we went to our first party because I was not interested in such a long line. So at about 11:15 I just walked by so I could see them and get a few photos and noticed the line wasn't that long. I asked the CM and they said 40 minutes, we waited closer to 30 and were done and able to get to SM just before midnight for our final ride. I definitely think it was worth it, but I would not line up at 5:00 for an hour or two for it. Leave it for last thing and you'll have a much shorter wait.


----------



## Cluelyss

jacobzking said:


> wait, so are ADRs open now for the Halloween party?  I'm trying to get BOG dinner for 10/14.  I called the dining reservation number and they said that Crystal Palace IS open for ADRs on party nights, but BOG and CRT are not (not yet).


I’m also waiting for BOG to open in October and have been nothing yet. 

Anyone here have a pre-party October BOG yet?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

HeyGirlHey said:


> We just returned home from our trip...where we bought our first AP!!   We’re planning a couple trips, with MNSSHP as one of them.  Our family is big on the rides, but I have to admit that I’m more than a little interested in standing in line to meet the 7D’s.  Looking for some feedback in whether the time commitment is worth it!   Let me know your thoughts!!!



I think it's worth it if you wait before the party starts.

The seven dwarves usually start to meet before the party officially starts at 7. So line up around 4 and you'll meet them before the party even starts. That way, you've met seven party exclusive characters and spent no party time.

OMG... My phone tried to auto correct dwarves to detainees. So just imagine lining up to meet the seven detainees...


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think it's worth it if you wait before the party starts.
> 
> The seven dwarves usually start to meet before the party officially starts at 7. So line up around 4 and you'll meet them before the party even starts. That way, you've met seven party exclusive characters and spent no party time.
> 
> OMG... My phone tried to auto correct dwarves to detainees. So just imagine lining up to meet the seven detainees...



I literally laughed out loud


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Guys, a quick question about all the candy we get during the party...
Do we have to bring our own trick or treat bag or they give us some?


----------



## Cluelyss

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Guys, a quick question about all the candy we get during the party...
> Do we have to bring our own trick or treat bag or they give us some?


They will provide you with bags but many do bring their own.


----------



## bookbabe626

Cluelyss said:


> I’m also waiting for BOG to open in October and have been nothing yet.
> 
> Anyone here have a pre-party October BOG yet?



I had one for 5:30ish on October 5th, but cancelled it when CP opened up.  If you're not finding ADRs for the times leading up to 6pm, try the Touring Plans reservation finder.


----------



## Tinkermom84

0sw@ld said:


> Looks like they just posted the dinner reservations for the party night. I just got my TP reservation finder alert. We got an ADR for 5pm at CP. Are they still letting people with party tickets in at 4 like they did in the past?




What day did they open this because according to a rep I spoke to today the dinners aren’t open yet


----------



## Cluelyss

bookbabe626 said:


> I had one for 5:30ish on October 5th, but cancelled it when CP opened up.  If you're not finding ADRs for the times leading up to 6pm, try the Touring Plans reservation finder.


Thanks, I’ve got my notifications set up, was just wondering if they were all booked or not released yet. I’m looking for both a party and/or non-party night.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tinkermom84 said:


> What day did they open this because according to a rep I spoke to today the dinners aren’t open yet


CP was released in the last few days.


----------



## Tinkermom84

Cluelyss said:


> CP was released in the last few days.


Any idea if that was the only one realeased or did CRT release as well


----------



## dachsie

Tinkermom84 said:


> Any idea if that was the only one realeased or did CRT release as well


Been asking that one for several days for Sept 25 with no answer


----------



## HeyGirlHey

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think it's worth it if you wait before the party starts.
> 
> The seven dwarves usually start to meet before the party officially starts at 7. So line up around 4 and you'll meet them before the party even starts. That way, you've met seven party exclusive characters and spent no party time.
> 
> OMG... My phone tried to auto correct dwarves to detainees. So just imagine lining up to meet the seven detainees...




Thanks for the info!! 

...and also,Hahaha!  That's hilarious!


----------



## jacobzking

Tinkermom84 said:


> Any idea if that was the only one realeased or did CRT release as well



i called Sunday and they said keep checking back, only CP for now


----------



## MacMama0930

jacobzking said:


> i called Sunday and they said keep checking back, only CP for now



Is this eluding to the idea that a special event may be happening at CRT? Wasn’t there something there a couple years ago I read about? Seems odd that they don’t have those reservations opened yet. And it’s driving me crazy that they don’t have the dessert party opened either!!


----------



## pmdeve

I am trying to make dining reservations for my September trip at California Grill so we can watch HalloWishes Fireworks.  What time does HalloWishes start.


----------



## Rich M

I just changed my LTT reservation for the Oct 16 party to Plaza now that they opened up some later ones there. We got 5:20.  We figure it will be a lighter choice then LTT. We have never eaten there but excited to try something new and wait there until the party starts. I hear they have all you can drink milk shakes.


----------



## MouseMolly

pmdeve said:


> I am trying to make dining reservations for my September trip at California Grill so we can watch HalloWishes Fireworks.  What time does HalloWishes start.


Last year HalloWishes was at 10:15pm. Times haven't been released for this year yet.



Rich M said:


> I hear they have all you can drink milk shakes.


Do they really?! We're skipping the Plaza entirely this trip cuz it sounded so bland. Anyone know if the Plaza milkshakes are as good as Beaches 'n Cream?


----------



## Tinkermom84

MacMama0930 said:


> Is this eluding to the idea that a special event may be happening at CRT? Wasn’t there something there a couple years ago I read about? Seems odd that they don’t have those reservations opened yet. And it’s driving me crazy that they don’t have the dessert party opened either!!


I spoke to a high person in guest services and she guaranteed me the will have reservations at CRT it’s just the restaurant itself hasn’t given them totals


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MacMama0930 said:


> Is this eluding to the idea that a special event may be happening at CRT? Wasn’t there something there a couple years ago I read about? Seems odd that they don’t have those reservations opened yet. And it’s driving me crazy that they don’t have the dessert party opened either!!



They did have the special villains soiree dinner there one year. More like a villains lounge show, the stepsisters singing was the best.

I'm honestly surprised Disney doesnt do more of those things for Halloween, not like you can meet any of those villains during the party anymore.

May as well trot them out to make money.


----------



## sheila14

Tinkermom84 said:


> I spoke to a high person in guest services and she guaranteed me the will have reservations at CRT it’s just the restaurant itself hasn’t given them totals


A “high person”?? Disney CM are not all together and everyday a different story is given out to each one of us.


----------



## nettii

Hubby and I are thinking of going early September or late September...both times look like lowish crowd levels. What are your thoughts?


----------



## KNovacovschi

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Guys, a quick question about all the candy we get during the party...
> Do we have to bring our own trick or treat bag or they give us some?



They provide them but they are small, however you can get multiple bags. Best thing to do though is to use the bag they give you but bring a backpack or something to dump the small bag into so you can keep refilling it and not carrying multiple bags. They don't just hand out 1 or 2 pieces of candy at a time but a handful for the most part.


----------



## scrappinginontario

nettii said:


> Hubby and I are thinking of going early September or late September...both times look like lowish crowd levels. What are your thoughts?


Early September tends to normally have lower crowds but is also hotter than late September.


----------



## Tinkermom84

sheila14 said:


> A “high person”?? Disney CM are not all together and everyday a different story is given out to each one of us.


I asked to speak to a guest services manager for that exact reason and was told that from them.  This was after I wrote a letter complaining and was called back.


----------



## nettii

scrappinginontario said:


> Early September tends to normally have lower crowds but is also hotter than late September.


Thank you...I like it hot so maybe early is better


----------



## bethbuchall

KNovacovschi said:


> They provide them but they are small, however you can get multiple bags. Best thing to do though is to use the bag they give you but bring a backpack or something to dump the small bag into so you can keep refilling it and not carrying multiple bags. They don't just hand out 1 or 2 pieces of candy at a time but a handful for the most part.



Last year, we were given only a piece or two at each stop. The provided bag was more than big enough to hold what we got.


----------



## J.Asaro

I have not been down to Disney in October since I was a kid, so I have to ask...Is it too hot for a costume in October? I love the idea of our family wearing matching costumes, BUT we do not want to be uncomfortable..are fun t-shirts more practical? I know the weather fluctuates during that time of year, so it is so hard to make a decision.  What do all of you do?


----------



## Haley R

J.Asaro said:


> I have not been down to Disney in October since I was a kid, so I have to ask...Is it too hot for a costume in October? I love the idea of our family wearing matching costumes, BUT we do not want to be uncomfortable..are fun t-shirts more practical? I know the weather fluctuates during that time of year, so it is so hard to make a decision.  What do all of you do?


Are you going at the beginning or the end of October? I think they can be pretty different in terms of temps.


----------



## dachsie

nettii said:


> Thank you...I like it hot so maybe early is better


Well, it's probably more stifling not in early and hot in later Sept.


----------



## jacobzking

MacMama0930 said:


> Is this eluding to the idea that a special event may be happening at CRT? Wasn’t there something there a couple years ago I read about? Seems odd that they don’t have those reservations opened yet. And it’s driving me crazy that they don’t have the dessert party opened either!!



no, it just means they have not released the dates/number of reservations to the dining system yet.  this is also why when you go to the MNSSHP the subsection "table service" is not an actual link yet, just a picture... because its too early for them to determine the capacity fore the party reservations.  last year these ADRs went live in early June.  so I would expect CRT, BOG and CP to all have dinner hours become available during the party within a few weeks from now.  nothing special though.


----------



## J.Asaro

Haley R said:


> Are you going at the beginning or the end of October? I think they can be pretty different in terms of temps.


We are going the third week of October. I know some people fare well in the heat, I am not one of them lol. It might be long enough into October where it isn't sweltering, especially at night. To be safe I guess I could find costumes that aren't so heavy and hot, if we do decide that full blown costumes are a must. Decisions..decisions.. what do you think? 

This is totally off topic...how do I insert a picture into my thingy by my username? Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

J.Asaro said:


> We are going the third week of October. I know some people fare well in the heat, I am not one of them lol. It might be long enough into October where it isn't sweltering, especially at night. To be safe I guess I could find costumes that aren't so heavy and hot, if we do decide that full blown costumes are a must. Decisions..decisions.. what do you think?
> 
> This is totally off topic...how do I insert a picture into my thingy by my username? Thanks!


We are going October 23-30. We are doing really simple costumes just in case. We can always put a jacket on, but if it's too hot there won't be much we could do. One of our costumes are dwarf shirts with names of the dwarfs and we are wearing hats and beards. For the other party we are doing Ralph and Vanellope. We may get too hot in those so we will see. I say plan for it to be warm just in case that way you can always put something over yourself if you get cold.

After you post so many times you can change your picture.


----------



## J.Asaro

Haley R said:


> We are going October 23-30. We are doing really simple costumes just in case. We can always put a jacket on, but if it's too hot there won't be much we could do. One of our costumes are dwarf shirts with names of the dwarfs and we are wearing hats and beards. For the other party we are doing Ralph and Vanellope. We may get too hot in those so we will see. I say plan for it to be warm just in case that way you can always put something over yourself if you get cold.
> 
> After you post so many times you can change your picture.



Erring on the side of caution makes sense, covering up is definitely easier than taking off. Thanks so much for your suggestions, and I love your costumes! Not exactly sure what we’re doing yet, but we need to figure it out soon. 
Ah ok, no wonder I couldn’t figure out the picture thing! Thanks!


----------



## Sparkly

Ooh, didn't realise there was already a thread for this year's party! We're going on the 25th of September this year, I'll hopefully be dressed as Hei-Hei the chicken


----------



## dachsie

Sparkly said:


> Ooh, didn't realise there was already a thread for this year's party! We're going on the 25th of September this year, I'll hopefully be dressed as Hei-Hei the chicken


That's the party we are going too.


----------



## Sparkly

dachsie said:


> That's the party we are going too.



If you see me running around, come and say hello!

Hopefully this year's costume will last longer then last years- I had a great Goofy costume with the ears and hat on a headband, only the headband broke an hour into the party


----------



## dachsie

Sparkly said:


> If you see me running around, come and say hello!
> 
> Hopefully this year's costume will last longer then last years- the headband broke an hour into the party


I'm gonna Disneybound as Daisy Duck.  Have no idea what the nephew and his wife are going to do at this time


----------



## lvcourtneyy

bethbuchall said:


> Last year, we were given only a piece or two at each stop. The provided bag was more than big enough to hold what we got.



Wait until the end of the night to trick or treat. They are much more generous. We walked through the two lines at Jungle Cruise back and forth last year until our bags were completely full in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

J.Asaro said:


> I have not been down to Disney in October since I was a kid, so I have to ask...Is it too hot for a costume in October? I love the idea of our family wearing matching costumes, BUT we do not want to be uncomfortable..are fun t-shirts more practical? I know the weather fluctuates during that time of year, so it is so hard to make a decision.  What do all of you do?



It's really up in the air. We did an October party one year and I was cold in my costume. Other years it has been hot, or an ok temp.

I just wouldn't plan on wearing anything too hot. You never know what you'll get.


----------



## J.Asaro

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> It's really up in the air. We did an October party one year and I was cold in my costume. Other years it has been hot, or an ok temp.
> 
> I just wouldn't plan on wearing anything too hot. You never know what you'll get.



I agree, thanks so much for the suggestions! I remember going in March one year, and all of the blankets/snuggies were sold out of almost EVERY store in MK, because it was freezing! It was that chilly during the day, that people were actually walking around the park with blankets-I was one of them! Florida weather.


----------



## Rich M

J.Asaro said:


> I agree, thanks so much for the suggestions! I remember going in March one year, and all of the blankets/snuggies were sold out of almost EVERY store in MK, because it was freezing! It was that chilly during the day, that people were actually walking around the park with blankets-I was one of them! Florida weather.



I have been there also when it was freezing and when it is so hot you go through a couple outfits a day.  I will take the freezing over the terrible heat.


----------



## TotallyMinnie83

J.Asaro said:


> We are going the third week of October. I know some people fare well in the heat, I am not one of them lol. It might be long enough into October where it isn't sweltering, especially at night. To be safe I guess I could find costumes that aren't so heavy and hot, if we do decide that full blown costumes are a must. Decisions..decisions.. what do you think?
> 
> This is totally off topic...how do I insert a picture into my thingy by my username? Thanks!



I went October 6th last year and it was hot.  I wore a light costume and it was ok.  I definitely couldn't have worn a super heavy costume.

For your picture - go up to the top right where there is your username, inbox, and alerts.  Click on your username.  Then click on personal details and you should be able to upload something.


----------



## J.Asaro

Rich M said:


> I have been there also when it was freezing and when it is so hot you go through a couple outfits a day.  I will take the freezing over the terrible heat.


I’m with you! I rather freeze there than deal with the heat and humidity.


----------



## J.Asaro

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I went October 6th last year and it was hot.  I wore a light costume and it was ok.  I definitely couldn't have worn a super heavy costume.
> 
> For your picture - go up to the top right where there is your username, inbox, and alerts.  Click on your username.  Then click on personal details and you should be able to upload something.



Thanks for the costume info!  Ughhh I was trying to avoid the heat, but I knew I was risking it, Bc it can still be warm down there at that time, oh well!! As long as we are at Disney, we are happy. I will try to change my picture using your tips, thanks again!


----------



## J.Asaro

TotallyMinnie83 said:


> I went October 6th last year and it was hot.  I wore a light costume and it was ok.  I definitely couldn't have worn a super heavy costume.
> 
> For your picture - go up to the top right where there is your username, inbox, and alerts.  Click on your username.  Then click on personal details and you should be able to upload something.


Woooohooo it worked!! Thanks so much!


----------



## KNovacovschi

Sparkly said:


> Ooh, didn't realise there was already a thread for this year's party! We're going on the 25th of September this year, I'll hopefully be dressed as Hei-Hei the chicken



We are going to. We were originally going as tweedle dee and tweedle dumb but now my DH may not want to be that


----------



## KNovacovschi

bethbuchall said:


> Last year, we were given only a piece or two at each stop. The provided bag was more than big enough to hold what we got.



Oh wow. Maybe it depends on what party or CM you go to. We’ve always gotten a handful at a time, except for when they were giving out dove chocolate. We go in September but I wouldn’t be surprised if they did cut back.


----------



## KNovacovschi

lvcourtneyy said:


> Wait until the end of the night to trick or treat. They are much more generous. We walked through the two lines at Jungle Cruise back and forth last year until our bags were completely full in less than 5 minutes.



My daughter and I did this in the tiki room a couple years ago, we kept going in circles to the 3 spots in there and that was at the beginning of the night, lol.


----------



## AntJulie

KNovacovschi said:


> Oh wow. Maybe it depends on what party or CM you go to. We’ve always gotten a handful at a time, except for when they were giving out dove chocolate. We go in September but I wouldn’t be surprised if they did cut back.



They are usually generous but I do remember one time at POTC we were given ONE piece of candy by a young CM who also uttered Merry Christmas in a sarcastic way. I felt like that was a Trick not a treat.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I just booked a trip this week for the end of August, I had no idea the parties would be starting already.  Now I'm considering moving plans around a bit to go to the party one evening.  Has anyone gone so early, does it feel strange to be at a Halloween party in August?  Are the decorations actually up?


----------



## Nhebron

chloelovesdisney said:


> I just booked a trip this week for the end of August, I had no idea the parties would be starting already.  Now I'm considering moving plans around a bit to go to the party one evening.  Has anyone gone so early, does it feel strange to be at a Halloween party in August?  Are the decorations actually up?



We did an August party last year.  It was great and decorations were up.


----------



## Tinkermom84

We will be there August 31 and cant wait to see the park decorated and dress up!


----------



## River Country

verleniahall said:


> Just purchased tickets for Hallowwen Night!!


ive been twice on Halloween and I am planning a third this year

Its a blast and will be sold out


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Are CM Discounted parties any busier than the others?


----------



## anneboleyn

I made a 4:15 Pirate’s League appt for my daughter on one of our party nights! I assumed they would be booked solid so I was thrilled to be able to snag one  I moved our Liberty Tree ADR back 15 minutes (to 5:45) just to give us a bit more time.

I do love the sport of Disney vacation planning lol


----------



## jacobzking

in case anyone is wondering, I've been calling daily to see when the ADRs will open up for BOG and CRT on party nights.  I called twice today and one CM told me I may even wanna try back later today or tomorrow.  She didn't say anything definite, but the way she said it lead me to believe (maybe with false hope) that the ADRS will be opening any time.  Last year, it was in the first week of June that the party dates opened up.  I'll post as soon as they do.


----------



## verleniahall

HeyGirlHey said:


> We just returned home from our trip...where we bought our first AP!!   We’re planning a couple trips, with MNSSHP as one of them.  Our family is big on the rides, but I have to admit that I’m more than a little interested in standing in line to meet the 7D’s.  Looking for some feedback in whether the time commitment is worth it!   Let me know your thoughts!!!



WE went straight to the dwarves meeting spot during Christmas party last year Andy we’ve were first in line - we just hung out there


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Which party night would be less busy - Monday Oct 8th (Columbus Day) or Tuesday the 9th? 
Also, which characters can you not meet while they're in the parade? I watched the video of the parade from last year and I saw Winnie the Pooh & Friends (though they were wearing different costumes), Alice & Mad Hatter, Jasmine & Abu, Donald, Daffy, Mickey, Minnie (all wearing different outfits), Jack Sparrow, and Jafar. Am I missing any? I'm assuming the characters that are wearing different costumes are different people than the Halloween costume characters that people can meet during the party. So I should still be able to meet Winnie the Pooh or Mickey during the parade correct? Also, how soon before the parade do these characters leave their post and when do they usually return? 
Thanks!


----------



## Sailormoon2

anneboleyn said:


> I do love the sport of Disney vacation planning lol


Even as much as the vacation itself


----------



## Rich M

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Which party night would be less busy - Monday Oct 8th (Columbus Day) or Tuesday the 9th?
> Also, which characters can you not meet while they're in the parade? I watched the video of the parade from last year and I saw Winnie the Pooh & Friends (though they were wearing different costumes), Alice & Mad Hatter, Jasmine & Abu, Donald, Daffy, Mickey, Minnie (all wearing different outfits), Jack Sparrow, and Jafar. Am I missing any? I'm assuming the characters that are wearing different costumes are different people than the Halloween costume characters that people can meet during the party. So I should still be able to meet Winnie the Pooh or Mickey during the parade correct? Also, how soon before the parade do these characters leave their post and when do they usually return?
> Thanks!



I would go with the 9th over the 8th since the 8th is a holiday.


----------



## Cluelyss

snowwhitesmom said:


> Are CM Discounted parties any busier than the others?


Yes they are.


----------



## Abbey1

My son is really wanting to dress up as Kylo Ren for Halloween this year. This would be a perfect family costume for us as my husband could be Han Solo and I could be Princess Leia. *But* will he be miserably hot dressed head to toe in black long sleeves and pants? Our Halloween party is October 23rd. He did dress as Darth Vader at a Halloween party in Disneyland and wasn't terribly hot, but it does tend to cool off a bit in the evenings in California.


----------



## dachsie

Abbey1 said:


> My son is really wanting to dress up as Kylo Ren for Halloween this year. This would be a perfect family costume for us as my husband could be Han Solo and I could be Princess Leia. *But* will he be miserably hot dressed head to toe in black long sleeves and pants? Our Halloween party is October 23rd. He did dress as Darth Vader at a Halloween party in Disneyland and wasn't terribly hot, but it does tend to cool off a bit in the evenings in California.


Weather is so unpredictable.  I would say carry an extra black tshirt with you that he could change to if he gets hot.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Abbey1 said:


> My son is really wanting to dress up as Kylo Ren for Halloween this year. This would be a perfect family costume for us as my husband could be Han Solo and I could be Princess Leia. *But* will he be miserably hot dressed head to toe in black long sleeves and pants? Our Halloween party is October 23rd. He did dress as Darth Vader at a Halloween party in Disneyland and wasn't terribly hot, but it does tend to cool off a bit in the evenings in California.


I went around that time last year. We saw people wearing really heavy costumes, and I was in shorts and a button down shirt and was hot...it will be cooler than September! The evening will be comfortable but those first few hours you're allowed in the park you might need to take breaks from the hood/mask


----------



## FoxC63

Abbey1 said:


> My son is really wanting to dress up as Kylo Ren for Halloween this year. This would be a perfect family costume for us as my husband could be Han Solo and I could be Princess Leia. *But* will he be miserably hot dressed head to toe in black long sleeves and pants? Our Halloween party is October 23rd. He did dress as Darth Vader at a Halloween party in Disneyland and wasn't terribly hot, but it does tend to cool off a bit in the evenings in California.





dachsie said:


> Weather is so unpredictable.  I would say carry an extra black tshirt with you that he could change to if he gets hot.



My son was Knave of Hearts last year, photos of his costume can be viewed here:  
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/page-4#post-59068674"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines - Post #75[/URL]

I totally agree with @dachsie regarding Florida's weather being unpredictable.  On October 25, 2017 we saw the temps drop 64°/63° down to 42° at night on Halloween.  Granted you're referring to October 23rd @dachsie recommendation to include an alternative costume is sound.
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/page-101#post-58320976"]MNSSHP 2017 Itinerary Thread Post #2016[/URL]


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Cluelyss said:


> Yes they are.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Okay - thanks for the response - next question - if I have already bought tickets, can I change the date?


----------



## Haley R

snowwhitesmom said:


> Okay - thanks for the response - next question - if I have already bought tickets, can I change the date?


When I asked a CM she said yes as long as the other date isn’t sold out.


----------



## Tinkermom84

Haley R said:


> When I asked a CM she said yes as long as the other date isn’t sold out.


 You have to speak to someone at special tickets (I think that's what its called).  I switched mine a few weeks ago and it took maybe like 10 min but all was good


----------



## SimplySonia

Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. 

I wanted to say thanks to everyone who participates in these threads because the last 2 parties my family & I attended were great thanks to all of the information and tips I found on these threads. 

Trying to prep for this year, I came back to lurk and went through every single page because I saw the Disney Food Blog say that 4pm entrance for parties might change this year? And I figured if anyone had the scoop, it would be this board. 

Unfortunately  nothing seems to be concrete but I saw in this thread that sending in messages to WDW could never hurt, so I did so, asking about Big Thunder and the 4pm entrance time and I got a response today I wanted to share, even though it's not really providing a concrete answer:

_Dear Sonia,

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

We're so excited that you'll be coming to see us!  While Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is not currently mentioned on the list of attractions open during the event, that could change as we get closer to the event.  Also, keep in mind that the list is only meant to highlight some of the rides and attractions that will be included during the event, and is not meant to be a complete manifest.

While the party officially begins at 7pm, historically guests have been allowed to enter Magic Kingdom Park as early as 4pm.  There has not been any announcement indicating a change in this practice for 2018.  The time the park closes for non-party guests has changed, however.  In the past, Magic Kingdom Park has closed at the same time the party began, 7pm.  To help clear out the park more efficiently, Magic Kingdom Park will be closing at 6pm on event days.  Guests will need a Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party ticket to remain in the park after 6pm.  Perhaps this is what caused confusion and led to the information you heard.


If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-***-**** and we will be more than happy to assist you further.

Sincerely,

Watson Collins 
eCommerce Sales and Service Team

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._​
I wasn't sure if providing the phone number was ok or not so I edited it out. Again, nothing concrete but I was happy to get a personalized response that suggests someone at least read my message and the concern is noted. 

Thanks again to everyone on this board and in this thread! 

Sonia


----------



## Rich M

SimplySonia said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to everyone who participates in these threads because the last 2 parties my family & I attended were great thanks to all of the information and tips I found on these threads.
> 
> Trying to prep for this year, I came back to lurk and went through every single page because I saw the Disney Food Blog say that 4pm entrance for parties might change this year? And I figured if anyone had the scoop, it would be this board.
> 
> Unfortunately  nothing seems to be concrete but I saw in this thread that sending in messages to WDW could never hurt, so I did so, asking about Big Thunder and the 4pm entrance time and I got a response today I wanted to share, even though it's not really providing a concrete answer:
> 
> _Dear Sonia,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> We're so excited that you'll be coming to see us!  While Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is not currently mentioned on the list of attractions open during the event, that could change as we get closer to the event.  Also, keep in mind that the list is only meant to highlight some of the rides and attractions that will be included during the event, and is not meant to be a complete manifest.
> 
> While the party officially begins at 7pm, historically guests have been allowed to enter Magic Kingdom Park as early as 4pm.  There has not been any announcement indicating a change in this practice for 2018.  The time the park closes for non-party guests has changed, however.  In the past, Magic Kingdom Park has closed at the same time the party began, 7pm.  To help clear out the park more efficiently, Magic Kingdom Park will be closing at 6pm on event days.  Guests will need a Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party ticket to remain in the park after 6pm.  Perhaps this is what caused confusion and led to the information you heard.
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-***-**** and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Watson Collins
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._​
> I wasn't sure if providing the phone number was ok or not so I edited it out. Again, nothing concrete but I was happy to get a personalized response that suggests someone at least read my message and the concern is noted.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this board and in this thread!
> 
> Sonia



Congrats on your first post.  I look forward to seeing many more from you. I hope we all get Big Thunder for our parties.


----------



## FoxC63

SimplySonia said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster.
> Thanks again to everyone on this board and in this thread!
> Sonia



First time posting!!!  Well now,   to the party and the DIS!!!  Thanks for sharing your letter!  Phone numbers are always welcomed and a useful resource.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Dessert party update-Details loaded, no times yet, so it's coming! AND, 2 different ones, 1 with parade view!


----------



## dachsie

SimplySonia said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> I wanted to say thanks to everyone who participates in these threads because the last 2 parties my family & I attended were great thanks to all of the information and tips I found on these threads.
> 
> Trying to prep for this year, I came back to lurk and went through every single page because I saw the Disney Food Blog say that 4pm entrance for parties might change this year? And I figured if anyone had the scoop, it would be this board.
> 
> Unfortunately  nothing seems to be concrete but I saw in this thread that sending in messages to WDW could never hurt, so I did so, asking about Big Thunder and the 4pm entrance time and I got a response today I wanted to share, even though it's not really providing a concrete answer:
> 
> _Dear Sonia,
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> We're so excited that you'll be coming to see us!  While Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is not currently mentioned on the list of attractions open during the event, that could change as we get closer to the event.  Also, keep in mind that the list is only meant to highlight some of the rides and attractions that will be included during the event, and is not meant to be a complete manifest.
> 
> While the party officially begins at 7pm, historically guests have been allowed to enter Magic Kingdom Park as early as 4pm.  There has not been any announcement indicating a change in this practice for 2018.  The time the park closes for non-party guests has changed, however.  In the past, Magic Kingdom Park has closed at the same time the party began, 7pm.  To help clear out the park more efficiently, Magic Kingdom Park will be closing at 6pm on event days.  Guests will need a Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party ticket to remain in the park after 6pm.  Perhaps this is what caused confusion and led to the information you heard.
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-***-**** and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Watson Collins
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit._​
> I wasn't sure if providing the phone number was ok or not so I edited it out. Again, nothing concrete but I was happy to get a personalized response that suggests someone at least read my message and the concern is noted.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone on this board and in this thread!
> 
> Sonia


I think that is the most directly answered question I have ever seen in a Disney email.  Lol


----------



## jacobzking

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Dessert party update-Details loaded, no times yet, so it's coming! AND, 2 different ones, 1 with parade view!


where do you see info on dessert party?


----------



## jacobzking

Found the info here on the Dessert Party...

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-dessert-party-coming-to-magic-kingdom-park/


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Dessert party update-Details loaded, no times yet, so it's coming! AND, 2 different ones, 1 with parade view!





jacobzking said:


> Found the info here on the Dessert Party...
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...s-dessert-party-coming-to-magic-kingdom-park/



All that page says about the Hallowishes Dessert Party is that it will be on select nights. It doesn’t say anything about the parade viewing that Tish posted. I think she saw something somewhere else.

ETA: I found on the main MNSSHP page on the WDW website where it says reserved spots. Thank you for the heads up, TISHLOVESDISNEY!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I found it by searching for all MK dining, it's listed as you scroll down
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/

Edited to add:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I found it by searching for all MK dining, it's listed as you scroll down
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> Edited to add:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/



Yay!! You are my favorite now!! lol


----------



## MacMama0930

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I found it by searching for all MK dining, it's listed as you scroll down
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> Edited to add:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/



Can't book it though?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

anneboleyn said:


> Yay!! You are my favorite now!! lol



I've been searching forever, lol, I couldn't believe I stumbled on them tonight. SO excited for the parade view back as an option! Now it's waiting for them to open for booking!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

MacMama0930 said:


> Can't book it though?


Not yet, hopefully tomorrow, but Disney seems to be slower these days with opening things up to book...


----------



## jacobzking

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I found it by searching for all MK dining, it's listed as you scroll down
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> Edited to add:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


gracias!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

Man, I have given so much money to Disney for our upcoming trip lol. I am ready to hand even more over for the dessert party now.

Disney World is like a bachelorette party stripper and I am just lobbing cash at them.


----------



## areno79

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I found it by searching for all MK dining, it's listed as you scroll down
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> Edited to add:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package-plaza-view/


Ooh, I could convince DH to do this if they offer parade viewing again!!


----------



## jacobzking

so, I cant tell... I see that there is special seating/viewing for the parade.  but is there special viewing area for the fireworks?  i feel like the special viewing for the parade, and the treats don't warrant $50 a person.  but if it included a great spot for fireworks I'd be down.


----------



## anneboleyn

jacobzking said:


> so, I cant tell... I see that there is special seating/viewing for the parade.  but is there special viewing area for the fireworks?  i feel like the special viewing for the parade, and the treats don't warrant $50 a person.  but if it included a great spot for fireworks I'd be down.



It says in the title of the dessert party that there is plaza garden viewing for the fireworks with no reserved parade viewing. 

And it looks as though seating is in Tomorrowland Terrance for the dessert party with reserved parade viewing.


----------



## MacMama0930

ohmygosh...I'm dying! I want to book this so bad!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

anneboleyn said:


> Man, I have given so much money to Disney for our upcoming trip lol. I am ready to hand even more over for the dessert party now.
> 
> Disney World is like a bachelorette party stripper and I am just lobbing cash at them.



I know what you mean, I booked our CL FP Sunday...  But, 2 of my kids have yet to see this parade, and it's my favorite, so I see more money flying towards Disney from me...


----------



## Abbey1

For those who have done the dessert parties, if you had to pick between the HalloWishes dessert party and the HEA dessert party with garden viewing, which would you choose?


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I know what you mean, I booked our CL FP Sunday...  But, 2 of my kids have yet to see this parade, and it's my favorite, so I see more money flying towards Disney from me...



It is my absolute favorite parade too! I just love the Halloween parties (we are going to 3 of them during our trip because I am crazy) and think this would be so fun to try, even though deep down I know a dessert party for the fireworks and parade aren’t really all that necessary. But it looks so fun that I have to try it!!

Dagnabbit, Disney lol


----------



## areno79

I *really* want to book the Hallowishes dessert party now if parade viewing is included. But, we've already got so many extras on this trip. HEA dessert party, SWGS dessert party, MNSSHP, After Hours, and Cali Grill brunch. Adding a 3rd dessert party seems excessive, but it is so worth it if I have a reserved spot for the parade. I'm considering cancelling one of the other extras to do this. Or maybe keeping the Hallowishes a secret from DH since he loved the parade viewing we had for MVMCP in 2016. 
Gah, Disney....stop taking all my money!!


----------



## anneboleyn

areno79 said:


> I *really* want to book the Hallowishes dessert party now if parade viewing is included. But, we've already got so many extras on this trip. HEA dessert party, SWGS dessert party, MNSSHP, After Hours, and Cali Grill brunch. Adding a 3rd dessert party seems excessive, but it is so worth it if I have a reserved spot for the parade. I'm considering cancelling one of the other extras to do this. Or maybe keeping the Hallowishes a secret from DH since he loved the parade viewing we had for MVMCP in 2016.
> Gah, Disney....stop taking all my money!!



I am in the same boat. We have 3 MNSSHP dates, HEA Dessert party (the regular one AND the After Fireworks one...but I will cancel one of these once people start reporting back with their experiences at the After Fireworks one), Early Morning Magic, and like two table service meals a day. 

I had money set aside in case Club Villain or Villain Sinister Soiree come back, and at this point it looks like they won’t be brought back so maybe that is my sign to go ahead and book the Hallowishes Dessert party!

We are such enablers on this website lol


----------



## chuff88

areno79 said:


> I *really* want to book the Hallowishes dessert party now if parade viewing is included. But, we've already got so many extras on this trip. HEA dessert party, SWGS dessert party, MNSSHP, After Hours, and Cali Grill brunch. Adding a 3rd dessert party seems excessive, but it is so worth it if I have a reserved spot for the parade. I'm considering cancelling one of the other extras to do this. Or maybe keeping the Hallowishes a secret from DH since he loved the parade viewing we had for MVMCP in 2016.
> Gah, Disney....stop taking all my money!!


We are SO in the same boat. We already have Amorette's Cake Decorating, MNSSHP and HEA dessert party booked, with plans to add SWGS dessert party and FEA dessert party when they open for our dates, and I'm now seriously considering the Hallowishes dessert party specifically not to have to stake out a parade spot. I think reducing the stress will make it worth it for us. Also we just made a change to our trip reservation that's saving us like $250 so that can justify it...


----------



## chuff88

anneboleyn said:


> It says in the title of the dessert party that there is plaza garden viewing for the fireworks with no reserved parade viewing.
> 
> And it looks as though seating is in Tomorrowland Terrance for the dessert party with reserved parade viewing.


What's weird is that in the "Know Before You Go" section it talks about the parade on the Plaza Garden Viewing page as well.


----------



## anneboleyn

chuff88 said:


> What's weird is that in the "Know Before You Go" section it talks about the parade on the Plaza Garden Viewing page as well.



Hmm maybe both dessert parties include parade viewing. I am not sure what would cause one to be considered premium if that is the case, though. 

Unless Disney considers sitting at Tomorrowland Terrace to watch the fireworks to be a better experience?


----------



## chuff88

anneboleyn said:


> Hmm maybe both dessert parties include parade viewing. I am not sure what would cause one to be considered premium if that is the case, though.
> 
> Unless Disney considers sitting at Tomorrowland Terrace to watch the fireworks to be a better experience?


For the HEA dessert parties the Tomorrowland Terrace seated viewing is $84 for adults and the Plaza Garden Viewing is $69, so they do consider the terrace viewing to be a premium. The Hallowishes parties are priced the same, so maybe the Plaza Garden viewing one will include parade viewing. I sure hope so! That's a far easier sell for me.


----------



## anneboleyn

chuff88 said:


> For the HEA dessert parties the Tomorrowland Terrace seated viewing is $84 for adults and the Plaza Garden Viewing is $69, so they do consider the terrace viewing to be a premium. The Hallowishes parties are priced the same, so maybe the Plaza Garden viewing one will include parade viewing. I sure hope so! That's a far easier sell for me.



If the Plaza Garden view party also includes reserved parade spots, then how can I NOT book this? lol.

But yes, cheaper AND a better view is definitely a no brainer!


----------



## chuff88

anneboleyn said:


> If the Plaza Garden view party also includes reserved parade spots, then how can I NOT book this? lol.
> 
> But yes, cheaper AND a better view is definitely a no brainer!


It sounds like this is getting released tomorrow and I'm definitely going to call and find out.


----------



## AntJulie

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/

Party table service reservations not able to book yet but should be soon!


----------



## dachsie

Abbey1 said:


> For those who have done the dessert parties, if you had to pick between the HalloWishes dessert party and the HEA dessert party with garden viewing, which would you choose?


I haven't done a dessert party but from what I understand, HEA has much more castle projections that you need a good line of sight for.  I plan to book one of the HEA parties, either before or after depending upon reviews when the after one starts


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

It does look like the parade viewing is for both. I did call in, not bookable yet, I assumed that is what I'd get, but thought I'd try.

Edited to add: It is odd that the Premium pkg has the parade listed as follows;
*Break Out Y’er Broomsticks!*
Enhance your Halloween fun with a spirited spell-ebration— select nights August 17 through October 31, 2018!

Descend upon Magic Kingdom park for a spook-tacular evening during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. You’ll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade from a reserved location along Main Street, U.S.A. Then, drift over to the Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant to indulge in a bewitching buffet of swoon-worthy sweets and sips—including chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Sparkling cider, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.

And Plaza:
*Break Out Y’er Broomsticks!*
From flickering tricks to the sweetest treats, enhance Halloween fun with a private dessert party that’s spook-tacular!

Got goblins? Grim grinning ghosts and Guests alike are invited to descend upon Magic Kingdom Park for the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party, a bewitching buffet of confections and entertainment sure to send spirits soaring. Experience this hair-raising happening at the Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant on select nights August 17 through October 31, in conjunction with Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party—even the most voracious vampires won’t want to miss it!

Raise your glass for a ghostly toast of sparkling cider while indulging in Halloween-themed eats, including chocolate-dipped strawberries, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Specialty drinks, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.

As showtime nears, Cast Members will escort you to a prime location in the Plaza Garden—where you can enjoy priority views of the Happy HalloWishes Fireworks spectacular over Cinderella Castle. It’s a fright fest of color, music and light you’ll never forget!

Hopefully the "Know before you go" isn't pasted and copies in error on Disney's end.
Guess we will find out soon.


----------



## Araminta18

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> It does look like the parade viewing is for both. I did call in, not bookable yet, I assumed that is what I'd get, but thought I'd try.



Did the CM say the parade viewing was for both?  That’s what I’d like clarification on, come on Disney


----------



## GillianP1301

I just called and the CM I had couldn't even find the dessert parties, let alone book it. She wasn't the swiftest though and I definitely knew more about it than she did. I guess I'll just keep stalking the website. 

I'm curious the timing of the premium package and what time the check-in would be for the parade. I'm assuming it's the first parade? But i can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> It does look like the parade viewing is for both. I did call in, not bookable yet, I assumed that is what I'd get, but thought I'd try.
> 
> Edited to add: It is odd that the Premium pkg has the parade listed as follows;
> *Break Out Y’er Broomsticks!*
> Enhance your Halloween fun with a spirited spell-ebration— select nights August 17 through October 31, 2018!
> 
> Descend upon Magic Kingdom park for a spook-tacular evening during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. You’ll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade from a reserved location along Main Street, U.S.A. Then, drift over to the Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant to indulge in a bewitching buffet of swoon-worthy sweets and sips—including chocolate-dipped strawberries, chocolate mousse, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Sparkling cider, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.
> 
> And Plaza:
> *Break Out Y’er Broomsticks!*
> From flickering tricks to the sweetest treats, enhance Halloween fun with a private dessert party that’s spook-tacular!
> 
> Got goblins? Grim grinning ghosts and Guests alike are invited to descend upon Magic Kingdom Park for the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party, a bewitching buffet of confections and entertainment sure to send spirits soaring. Experience this hair-raising happening at the Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant on select nights August 17 through October 31, in conjunction with Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party—even the most voracious vampires won’t want to miss it!
> 
> Raise your glass for a ghostly toast of sparkling cider while indulging in Halloween-themed eats, including chocolate-dipped strawberries, cupcakes, ice cream, seasonal fruits, cheeses and other ghoulish goodies created daily by our master pastry chef. Specialty drinks, signature lemonades, coffee, tea and hot chocolate will also be served.
> 
> As showtime nears, Cast Members will escort you to a prime location in the Plaza Garden—where you can enjoy priority views of the Happy HalloWishes Fireworks spectacular over Cinderella Castle. It’s a fright fest of color, music and light you’ll never forget!
> 
> Hopefully the "Know before you go" isn't pasted and copies in error on Disney's end.
> Guess we will find out soon.



When I first read both, my assumption was parade viewing only for premium package since it is not in the description for the plaza version. The "know before you go" are identical for both, so I'm thinking a cut a paste job. I guess we'll know once one of us can get confirmation from a CM that knows what's going on.


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> I just called and the CM I had couldn't even find the dessert parties, let alone book it. She wasn't the swiftest though and I definitely knew more about it than she did. I guess I'll just keep stalking the website.
> 
> I'm curious the timing of the premium package and what time the check-in would be for the parade. I'm assuming it's the first parade? But i can't find that info anywhere.


When we did the dessert party at MVMCP in 2016, it was the first parade, then we went to the Terrace for the dessert party and fireworks.


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> When I first read both, my assumption was parade viewing only for premium package since it is not in the description for the plaza version. The "know before you go" are identical for both, so I'm thinking a cut a paste job. I guess we'll know once one of us can get confirmation from a CM that knows what's going on.


This is what I think too. It doesn't say in the intro anything about parade viewing for the Plaza Garden (and it seems they would say something about that.) I'm guessing someone cut and pasted the know before you go section without checking it.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Araminta18 said:


> Did the CM say the parade viewing was for both?  That’s what I’d like clarification on, come on Disney


Ummm, when I called, I had the least friendliest CM I've ever had. I hadn't even finished saying the name of the dessert party, and she cut in saying they weren't open to book yet. I was a bit shocked, haven't really had that kind of treatment before. SO, I just said never mind then and thanked her anyway.


----------



## GillianP1301

areno79 said:


> When we did the dessert party at MVMCP in 2016, it was the first parade, then we went to the Terrace for the dessert party and fireworks.



Yes, we did it that year as well and I just re-read the description for this year and it does say you see parade first and then move to the dessert party, so that answers that question. I just can't recall what time the parade viewing gathering started. I think it may have been 45 minutes before?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> When I first read both, my assumption was parade viewing only for premium package since it is not in the description for the plaza version. The "know before you go" are identical for both, so I'm thinking a cut a paste job. I guess we'll know once one of us can get confirmation from a CM that knows what's going on.



Yep, lastnight I just read the intro, then I saw all the posts following saying it was listed under "Know before you go", so I was excited and the thought of less $$, but it looks like a paste and copy error, but we can still hope!


----------



## GillianP1301

And another question I have is what time will the first parade be? Last year it was at 9:15, but there was no parade viewing with the dessert party. In 2016, when there was parade viewing with dessert party, it was at 8:30. I'm guessing they will need to move that parade back to 8:30 otherwise there would be very little "dessert party" time between a 9:15 parade and a 10:15 Hallowishes.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

On another note, it "appears" dining for the party is opening, I saw BOG and CP for 6pm times, but I didn't attempt to book, so not positive. Still nothing for CRT.


----------



## kat_lh

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> On another note, it "appears" dining for the party is opening, I saw BOG and CP for 6pm times, but I didn't attempt to book, so not positive. Still nothing for CRT.


Just booked BOG for our party night.  I don't want to waste party time eating but it's the only time I've been able to get so far.  If I can get a non party reservation, I'll cancel this one.


----------



## Rich M

I am so excited to possible try my first dessert party for the Halloween Party.  I would definitely pay the extra $15 for the spot for the Boo to you Parade but I do have to ask as people comment all the time about not wasting time with Dining reservations during the party because you paid extra to go to the party how does the value of the dessert parties compare?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

kat_lh said:


> Just booked BOG for our party night.  I don't want to waste party time eating but it's the only time I've been able to get so far.  If I can get a non party reservation, I'll cancel this one.


I know what you mean. I was lucky enough to snag a BOG for our party day at 5. (August 17) Do you have a dining alert set up with Touring Plans? I've had great luck with them!


----------



## Araminta18

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Ummm, when I called, I had the least friendliest CM I've ever had. I hadn't even finished saying the name of the dessert party, and she cut in saying they weren't open to book yet. I was a bit shocked, haven't really had that kind of treatment before. SO, I just said never mind then and thanked her anyway.



Ooh no fun. Sorry about the rude CM!! 

I wish disney would be better about the information they put out...this is ridiculous.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Rich M said:


> I am so excited to possible try my first dessert party for the Halloween Party.  I would definitely pay the extra $15 for the spot for the Boo to you Parade but I do have to ask as people comment all the time about not wasting time with Dining reservations during the party because you paid extra to go to the party how does the value of the dessert parties compare?



Everyone has different opinions, but I know I am going to see the fireworks and the parade, and would have to factor in some time to find a spot for each, so might as well have it reserved and enjoy some desserts. We aren't big on the characters there, we will hit a few of the less crowded ones, like Jafar, etc. 
Our main goal is a few characters, candy, and maybe a ride or two, and the fireworks, parade and castle show-so the dessert party doesn't take away from our plans really. Besides, last time we did the MNSSHP, we were ready to sit and relax for the fireworks, we hit it hard up until that point.


----------



## iivye

Rich M said:


> I am so excited to possible try my first dessert party for the Halloween Party.  I would definitely pay the extra $15 for the spot for the Boo to you Parade but I do have to ask as people comment all the time about not wasting time with Dining reservations during the party because you paid extra to go to the party how does the value of the dessert parties compare?



We did the dessert party mainly for the parade viewing spot.  We enjoyed the desserts but felt like it was too much time in between eating and when the fireworks started so we left before the fireworks.  This way we were able to ride more rides and we are not big fireworks fans so it wasn't a big deal for us.


----------



## Rich M

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Everyone has different opinions, but I know I am going to see the fireworks and the parade, and would have to factor in some time to find a spot for each, so might as well have it reserved and enjoy some desserts. We aren't big on the characters there, we will hit a few of the less crowded ones, like Jafar, etc.
> Our main goal is a few characters, candy, and maybe a ride or two, and the fireworks, parade and castle show-so the dessert party doesn't take away from our plans really. Besides, last time we did the MNSSHP, we were ready to sit and relax for the fireworks, we hit it hard up until that point.



Is there still plenty of time to see the Hocus Pocus show when doing the premium one? That is the one thing I do not want to miss.


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> Is there still plenty of time to see the Hocus Pocus show when doing the premium one? That is the one thing I do not want to miss.


There are several showings of the Hocus Pocus show so I would imagine you’d still be fine. I’m now planning to do the desser party because we are also mostly interested in the parade and fireworks and it’ll take the stress out of it.


----------



## areno79

DH and I are mostly interested in the shows, parades, fireworks and trick or treating at the party. We figure we'd either have to stake out a spot on our own for the parade and fireworks, or pay for the dessert party and get premium viewing while reducing the wait time and getting desserts.
I will say I've done the MVMCP dessert party twice now and it does feel like a bit of a time suck, but the entire party goes by very quickly anyway.
I did like the last dessert party I did because they had mini versions of all the special party snacks they were selling throughout the park. I hope they do that for the Hallowishes dessert party.


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> I am so excited to possible try my first dessert party for the Halloween Party.  I would definitely pay the extra $15 for the spot for the Boo to you Parade but I do have to ask as people comment all the time about not wasting time with Dining reservations during the party because you paid extra to go to the party how does the value of the dessert parties compare?



My opinion on this is a bit mixed. I love the dessert party and the parade viewing is a real bonus for me, but it does take up a pretty good chunk of time (about 2.5 hours total). Now of course you have the parade and fireworks themselves in that time, that presumably you would do anyway and likely with more time sitting and waiting for your parade spot. So, I calculate it more as just a little over an hour of "extra" time for the dessert party itself that some may view as wasted time. 

Personally, I book 2 MNSSHP nights and use one of them for the dessert party with parade viewing and save the other one for trick or treating and characters and that way I don't feel rushed and I'm easily able to see and do everything I want. When I did just one MNSSHP with the dessert/parade viewing, I did find that I was a bit more rushed to fit everything in.


----------



## GillianP1301

My wish for the day is that they would make things bookable when they make a page live on their website. Now I've gone from stalking a couple of times a day to every 15 minutes. I'm a little on the impatient side though.


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> My opinion on this is a bit mixed. I love the dessert party and the parade viewing is a real bonus for me, but it does take up a pretty good chunk of time (about 2.5 hours total). Now of course you have the parade and fireworks themselves in that time, that presumably you would do anyway and likely with more time sitting and waiting for your parade spot. So, I calculate it more as just a little over an hour of "extra" time for the dessert party itself that some may view as wasted time.
> 
> Personally, I book 2 MNSSHP nights and use one of them for the dessert party with parade viewing and save the other one for trick or treating and characters and that way I don't feel rushed and I'm easily able to see and do everything I want. When I did just one MNSSHP with the dessert/parade viewing, I did find that I was a bit more rushed to fit everything in.



So if we are hoping to get ride time in during the party would the dessert party not be worth it for us. I would like to see the parade and fireworks but this is our main MK day and plan to hit as many rides with short wait times as we can.


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> So if we are hoping to get ride time in during the party would the dessert party not be worth it for us. I would like to see the parade and fireworks but this is our main MK day and plan to hit as many rides with short wait times as we can.


Are you planning to go into the park long before the party? Our MNSSHP day is our main MK day as well. We aren't planning to rope drop, but we do intend to get into the park around 10:30 and spend the whole day there until the party ends.


----------



## wehrengrizz

chuff88 said:


> Are you planning to go into the park long before the party? Our MNSSHP day is our main MK day as well. We aren't planning to rope drop, but we do intend to get into the park around 10:30 and spend the whole day there until the party ends.


This is what I did last year, well, sort of. We hit up F&W festival for the last few things we didn't want to miss, and then spent the rest of the day in MK. I changed into my costume in the bathroom by the fire station (it was pretty much a shirt swap, so not much to carry, by design).  

My current situation is just me wondering if 
A: there will be ANY Memorial Day sales for airfare for September 
and/or
B: United will decide to have a crazy sale like they did last June
also
C: Can I even handle waiting it out until possibly June to buy a plane ticket?


----------



## chuff88

wehrengrizz said:


> This is what I did last year, well, sort of. We hit up F&W festival for the last few things we didn't want to miss, and then spent the rest of the day in MK. I changed into my costume in the bathroom by the fire station (it was pretty much a shirt swap, so not much to carry, by design).
> 
> My current situation is just me wondering if
> A: there will be ANY Memorial Day sales for airfare for September
> and/or
> B: United will decide to have a crazy sale like they did last June
> also
> C: Can I even handle waiting it out until possibly June to buy a plane ticket?


Yeah... we arrive September 29th, 2018. I booked November 16th, 2017. We bought our plane tickets in like... January. I am not able to give an objective answer to this. We're flying out of our smallish local airport, and we figured prices wouldn't get much better so we just went for it. As it turns out, prices are HIGHER now, even though we're theoretically in the sweet spot currently for buying tickets for our departure day.


----------



## wehrengrizz

chuff88 said:


> Yeah... we arrive September 29th, 2018. I booked November 16th, 2017. We bought our plane tickets in like... January. I am not able to give an objective answer to this. We're flying out of our smallish local airport, and we figured prices wouldn't get much better so we just went for it. As it turns out, prices are HIGHER now, even though we're theoretically in the sweet spot currently for buying tickets for our departure day.


Definitely understand that! When I'm travelling with my whole crew (DH+our 5 kids) we can be flexible on departure airport because it saves a LOT more sometimes, but otherwise I only have a few airlines available to me in Fargo    I'm always searching for airfare sales, most of the time my trips are formed around cheap airfare not the other way around. But I can't NOT take advantage of Shades of Green in September


----------



## Rich M

chuff88 said:


> Are you planning to go into the park long before the party? Our MNSSHP day is our main MK day as well. We aren't planning to rope drop, but we do intend to get into the park around 10:30 and spend the whole day there until the party ends.



We will actually be at AK in the morning and then we will head over to MK later in the afternoon and have dinner at Plaza around 5:00. We have park Hopper tickets though.


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> So if we are hoping to get ride time in during the party would the dessert party not be worth it for us. I would like to see the parade and fireworks but this is our main MK day and plan to hit as many rides with short wait times as we can.



You can utilize the early party entry at 4:00pm and plan to do rides during that time up until the parade. You won't have the short lines that you get later in the party though. I would say that if rides are your priority, then probably best not to commit so much time to a dessert party or any ADR really.


----------



## kat_lh

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I know what you mean. I was lucky enough to snag a BOG for our party day at 5. (August 17) Do you have a dining alert set up with Touring Plans? I've had great luck with them!


I do have them and I'm sure something will come up - especially when the new menu rolls out.  But I didn't want this chance to get away from me - thank heavens for their good cancellation policy!


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> You can utilize the early party entry at 4:00pm and plan to do rides during that time up until the parade. You won't have the short lines that you get later in the party though. I would say that if rides are your priority, then probably best not to commit so much time to a dessert party or any ADR really.



Yeah we are kind of hoping for time after the fireworks are over.  How long do you typically have after?


----------



## TheNameless

I just noticed there are BOG and CP dining times opened for my night at MNSSHP. Incase anyone is looking for reservations.


----------



## TheNameless

This link works for me now:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/


----------



## chuff88

I'm honestly so impatient waiting for the Hallowishes, SWGS and FEA dessert parties to open up for our dates. I check multiple times per day. It might kill me.


----------



## dachsie

TheNameless said:


> This link works for me now:
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/d...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/


Not for CRT yet tho


----------



## TheNameless

dachsie said:


> Not for CRT yet tho



They list CRT but it says to call to book. Same thing with Hallowishes Parties.


----------



## Haley R

I can't decide if we should do the dessert party or not. We have never done one and it seems like so much money for what you get. I don't know if I could convince DH to try it. Is there anyone who has been that can convince me to pay for this?


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I can't decide if we should do the dessert party or not. We have never done one and it seems like so much money for what you get. I don't know if I could convince DH to try it. Is there anyone who has been that can convince me to pay for this?



I am with you. I am tryin to see if I can eat $85 worth of Chocolate cover Strawberries.


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> Yeah we are kind of hoping for time after the fireworks are over.  How long do you typically have after?



About 90 minutes


----------



## Araminta18

The description of the premium package says check in is at the Tomorrrowland Terrace 90 min prior to the fireworks...is that correct, do we think?  Check in at the terrace 30 min prior to the parade?  Does that leave enough time to make it to the parade viewing spot?


----------



## anomamatt

We didn't do the dessert party last year since it didn't include parade viewing.  Glad that the premium option w/ parade viewing exists for this year!  Do we know which parade, I assume this is for the first parade (are there still two)?


----------



## TheNameless

anomamatt said:


> We didn't do the dessert party last year since it didn't include parade viewing.  Glad that the premium option w/ parade viewing exists for this year!  Do we know which parade, I assume this is for the first parade (are there still two)?



The description for the premium party said the parade would be before the fireworks.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

If I remember correctly ( questionable ) when we did this a few years ago, we got our lanyard for the dessert party early in the night, and then showed up at the parade spot, then they walked us on the back path to the dessert party.


----------



## Cluelyss

Just remember last year the dessert party said parade viewing was included initially on one of the parties (MVMCP I think) and it was a bad cut and paste job from the prior year. Once start times are loaded we’ll know for sure.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

The online descriptions of the two parties have now changed. There’s no longer a premium package listed. The parties are now listed as terrace and plaza like the normal HEA parties. The terrace party includes the parade viewing and the the hallowishes viewing from the terrace  The plaza viewing party only includes the hallowishes viewing from the plaza garden and is obviously less expensive. The “know before you go”. Looks to clearly be a mistake of copy and paste .


----------



## FoxC63

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The online descriptions of the two parties have now changed. There’s no longer a premium package listed. The parties are now listed as terrace and plaza like the normal HEA parties. The terrace party includes the parade viewing and the the hallowishes viewing from the terrace  The plaza viewing party only includes the hallowishes viewing from the plaza garden and is obviously less expensive. The “know before you go”. Looks to clearly be a mistake of copy and paste .



That was quick!


----------



## dachsie

CRT has not been released yet.  I just called


----------



## anomamatt

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The online descriptions of the two parties have now changed. There’s no longer a premium package listed. The parties are now listed as terrace and plaza like the normal HEA parties. The terrace party includes the parade viewing and the the hallowishes viewing from the terrace  The plaza viewing party only includes the hallowishes viewing from the plaza garden and is obviously less expensive. The “know before you go”. Looks to clearly be a mistake of copy and paste .



Has anyone seen Hallowishes from the Terrace?  I know HEA is much better from the Plaza (for the projections), curious about Hallowishes?

I *really* want parade viewing, so at least that survived...  too bad there is no Garden fireworks view that includes parade viewing.


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> If I remember correctly ( questionable ) when we did this a few years ago, we got our lanyard for the dessert party early in the night, and then showed up at the parade spot, then they walked us on the back path to the dessert party.



Is the parade viewing spot at the flag pole?


----------



## Araminta18

anomamatt said:


> Has anyone seen Hallowishes from the Terrace?  I know HEA is much better from the Plaza (for the projections), curious about Hallowishes?
> 
> I *really* want parade viewing, so at least that survived...  too bad there is no Garden fireworks view that includes parade viewing.



Also very curious about the view of Hallowishes from the Terrace....


----------



## TheNameless

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The online descriptions of the two parties have now changed. There’s no longer a premium package listed. The parties are now listed as terrace and plaza like the normal HEA parties. The terrace party includes the parade viewing and the the hallowishes viewing from the terrace  The plaza viewing party only includes the hallowishes viewing from the plaza garden and is obviously less expensive. The “know before you go”. Looks to clearly be a mistake of copy and paste .



The page is still there for me. Though the event is no longer called Premium. 

On the listing for:
Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing

at the bottom there is an option for: Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Priority Seating.
Clicking that link took me to this page:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/

Which is the party with reserved parade spot, dessert party and views from tomorrow land terrace. The price for this is $84 for each adult.


----------



## TheNameless

I called to try to book a dessert party for MNSSHP and the cast member said there were no offers available. Hopefully there will be parties to book soon.


----------



## dachsie

TheNameless said:


> The page is still there for me.
> 
> On the listing for:
> Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing
> 
> at the bottom there is an option for: Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Priority Seating.
> Clicking that link took me to this page:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> Which is the party with reserved parade spot, dessert party and views from tomorrow land terrace. The price for this is $84 for each adult.


THink you should read that link again.  It says:

*Seating is NOT available for the Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade, but wheelchairs and ECV’s can be accommodated.*


----------



## TheNameless

dachsie said:


> THink you should read that link again.  It says:
> 
> *Seating is NOT available for the Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade, but wheelchairs and ECV’s can be accommodated.*



The page says 
"You’ll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade from a *reserved *location along Main Street, U.S.A."

I believe the reserved spot is standing room only.


----------



## dachsie

TheNameless said:


> The page says
> "You’ll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade from a *reserved *location along Main Street, U.S.A."
> 
> I believe the reserved spot is standing room only.


Well they obviously haven't finished cleaning up the page as in the "Know before you go" section, it stated what I posted above.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

TheNameless said:


> The page is still there for me. Though the event is no longer called Premium.
> 
> On the listing for:
> Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing
> 
> at the bottom there is an option for: Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party with Priority Seating.
> Clicking that link took me to this page:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/dining/magic-kingdom/happy-hallowishes-dessert-package/
> 
> Which is the party with reserved parade spot, dessert party and views from tomorrow land terrace. The price for this is $84 for each adult.



The link you are citing is under the “guests also viewed” section and is linking to the terrace party, so yea, it says you can sit for $84, but that is the terrace party, not the garden. The links have definitely changed from this morning which is all I was trying to relay to those who have been following.


----------



## TheNameless

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> The link you are citing is under the “guests also viewed” section and is linking to the terrace party, so yea, it says you can sit for $84, but that is the terrace party, not the garden. The links have definitely changed from this morning which is all I was trying to relay to those who have been following.



I agree, they have changed. I just wanted to share that the parade option was still there, since that is something I have been interested in. This will be my first MNSSHP, so was just excited to share. I called to book, but nothing is open to book at this point.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

TheNameless said:


> I agree, they have changed. I just wanted to share that the parade option was still there, since that is something I have been interested in. This will be my first MNSSHP, so was just excited to share. I called to book, but nothing is open to book at this point.



I truly hope it is for all that want to book it, it’s just that the link you wanted to share was for the terrace party, which seems at this point to definitely have the parade viewing. The garden viewing is still up in the air, but based on the party description, I have to believe it will not include parade viewing.


----------



## TheNameless

So if there a dessert party with garden spot for $69 per adult,
and a dessert party in tomorrow land terrace with reserved standing room spot for parade with fireworks views from the terrace for $84 per adult. Is it worth $15 for the reserved parade spot and different fireworks viewing spot? I'm not sure if the extra money is worth it, since there have traditionally been 2 parades.


----------



## Cluelyss

Araminta18 said:


> Also very curious about the view of Hallowishes from the Terrace....


It’s ok. There aren’t nearly the projections in Hallowishes that there are in HEA, so the obstructed view doesn’t matter as much. But I hate that the view is so off center up there. And you can’t pick your table, from the sounds of it, and all tables do not have equal views. And now that tables are up against the railing, you can’t move during the show.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

TheNameless said:


> So if there a dessert party with garden spot for $69 per adult,
> and a dessert party in tomorrow land terrace with reserved standing room spot for parade with fireworks views from the terrace for $84 per adult. Is it worth $15 for the reserved parade spot and different fireworks viewing spot? I'm not sure if the extra money is worth it, since there have traditionally been 2 parades.



That is up to each person to decide, but I would bet a lot of money that most people will be more than willing to pay the $15 to not have to stake out a parade spot and to sit in the terrace for hallowishes versus the garden. Just my opinion.


----------



## Cluelyss

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> That is up to each person to decide, but I would bet a lot of money that most people will be more than willing to pay the $15 to not have to stake out a parade spot and to sit in the terrace for hallowishes versus the garden. Just my opinion.


Just know that if you watch the first parade from the flagpole, you’re going going to be waiting a good 20 minutes between the HH and the actual start of the parade. Then another 20 minutes for the parade to pass. Then you go right to TT, have some snacks, watch the fireworks and all of a sudden 2 hours of your night is gone. It’s a BIG time commitment for this package, if indeed the parade viewing is included again this year. This was the biggest complaint of those that did the package 2 years ago.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that if you watch the first parade from the flagpole, you’re going going to be waiting a good 20 minutes between the HH and the actual start of the parade. Then another 20 minutes for the parade to pass. Then you go right to TT, have some snacks, watch the fireworks and all of a sudden 2 hours of your night is gone. It’s a BIG time commitment for this package, if indeed the parade viewing is included again this year. This was the biggest complaint of those that did the package 2 years ago.


You just convinced me not to do the package lol. We like to use every second possible so I think we will plan on watching the parade from Frontierland so we don't have to fight so hard for a spot. Plus we are doing two parties so I think we will be okay without the dessert package.


----------



## TheNameless

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that if you watch the first parade from the flagpole, you’re going going to be waiting a good 20 minutes between the HH and the actual start of the parade. Then another 20 minutes for the parade to pass. Then you go right to TT, have some snacks, watch the fireworks and all of a sudden 2 hours of your night is gone. It’s a BIG time commitment for this package, if indeed the parade viewing is included again this year. This was the biggest complaint of those that did the package 2 years ago.



Thanks for the detailed response. I think I am leaning towards the garden view party and trying for the second parade without a reserved spot. If these in fact are the parties that can be booked.


----------



## Cluelyss

TheNameless said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I think I am leaning towards the garden view party and trying for the second parade without a reserved spot. If these in fact are the parties that can be booked.


That’s what we did last year and will likely do again


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that if you watch the first parade from the flagpole, you’re going going to be waiting a good 20 minutes between the HH and the actual start of the parade. Then another 20 minutes for the parade to pass. Then you go right to TT, have some snacks, watch the fireworks and all of a sudden 2 hours of your night is gone. It’s a BIG time commitment for this package, if indeed the parade viewing is included again this year. This was the biggest complaint of those that did the package 2 years ago.



Hmm, good points.

I want the parade viewing. I have young (6 and 4 yo) kids so the second parade is out.  But yeah, you are making me think about how much time this will take.  And for my family this party would basically be the end (or very near to it) of the night for us.  Thanks for making it so complicated. ;-)


----------



## jacobzking

So did anyone here actually snag a BOG reservation DURING the MNSSHP today?  I tried around 2pm today and it says no availability for BOG.  I tried about 8 dates in October and none had any availability.  I guess I'm hoping that when they released the webpage this morning for ADRs at CTR/BOG and CP that the reservations weren't loaded yet.  Hoping maybe there's still hope for dinner at BOG on Oct 14.


----------



## TheNameless

jacobzking said:


> So did anyone here actually snag a BOG reservation DURING the MNSSHP today?  I tried around 2pm today and it says no availability for BOG.  I tried about 8 dates in October and none had any availability.  I guess I'm hoping that when they released the webpage this morning for ADRs at CTR/BOG and CP that the reservations weren't loaded yet.  Hoping maybe there's still hope for dinner at BOG on Oct 14.



There are a bunch of times for 09/21. 

But I had to look from this page:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/

And not the BOG page. And I also had to have MNSSHP tickets purchased and linked to my account. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## TheNameless

Actually I don't see any times after October 9th. Maybe they have only release BOG times for some of the days of MNSSHP.


----------



## jacobzking

TheNameless said:


> Actually I don't see any times after October 9th. Maybe they have only release BOG times for some of the days of MNSSHP.


yeah, lol.  i just checked every day in October.  so it looks like Oct 9th is the latest day they have released.  hoping they will add the other dates in tomorrow.  i've been freakin out because I've literally called EVERY day to ask about MNSSHP BOG ADRs and finally its up, but nothing available the week I'm in Disney.  so that gives me hope.


----------



## GillianP1301

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that if you watch the first parade from the flagpole, you’re going going to be waiting a good 20 minutes between the HH and the actual start of the parade. Then another 20 minutes for the parade to pass. Then you go right to TT, have some snacks, watch the fireworks and all of a sudden 2 hours of your night is gone. It’s a BIG time commitment for this package, if indeed the parade viewing is included again this year. This was the biggest complaint of those that did the package 2 years ago.



I don't disagree with this at all, but the flip side of it is of that 2 hours, about 35 - 40 minutes is the parade and fireworks themselves, which presumably most will want to see anyway. And if you don't have a reserved parade spot, people start staking out spots an hour or so ahead of time, which leaves only 20 - 30 extra minutes of that 2 hours that you wouldn't use if you didn't have the package and you're getting food/desserts as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> I don't disagree with this at all, but the flip side of it is of that 2 hours, about 35 - 40 minutes is the parade and fireworks themselves, which presumably most will want to see anyway. And if you don't have a reserved parade spot, people start staking out spots an hour or so ahead of time, which leaves only 20 - 30 extra minutes of that 2 hours that you wouldn't use if you didn't have the package and you're getting food/desserts as well.


Absolutely - though you could grab a spot for the second parade in Frontierland without nearly the wait, and have virtually no gap between the HH and the parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

jacobzking said:


> yeah, lol.  i just checked every day in October.  so it looks like Oct 9th is the latest day they have released.  hoping they will add the other dates in tomorrow.  i've been freakin out because I've literally called EVERY day to ask about MNSSHP BOG ADRs and finally its up, but nothing available the week I'm in Disney.  so that gives me hope.


I’m waiting not so patiently for 10/31 and so far nothing....


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> Absolutely - though you could grab a spot for the second parade in Frontierland without nearly the wait, and have virtually no gap between the HH and the parade.


 We are not doing any of the dessert parties so plan to view HH then head to Frontierland to try and find a spot for the parade.  Thanks for mentioning that this is an option that should work.  First MNSSHP for us.


----------



## GillianP1301

Cluelyss said:


> Absolutely - though you could grab a spot for the second parade in Frontierland without nearly the wait, and have virtually no gap between the HH and the parade.



This works well. Last year, we grabbed a spot in Frontierland about 15 minutes before the last parade and there were still several empty spots and in fact the spot we had never did completely fill in for the parade.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> It’s a BIG time commitment for this package.



This is the exact reason we've never booked the dessert party.  I just couldn't wrap my head around losing a chunk of time nor paying the up charge on top of the ticket.  As stated, it's a great alternative for those looking to enhance their party experience after years of attending the parties as well as for those who need assistance.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> We are not doing any of the dessert parties so plan to view HH then head to Frontierland to try and find a spot for the parade.  Thanks for mentioning that this is an option that should work.  First MNSSHP for us.


Just to clarify - my HH referred to Headless Horseman not Happy Hallowishes 

But your plan still works and you’ll likely have time to do something between the fireworks and grabbing a parade spot (we usually hop on Pirates or BTMRR on our way).


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> This is the exact reason we've never booked the dessert party.  I just couldn't wrap my head around losing a chunk of time nor paying the up charge on top of the ticket.  As stated, it's a great alternative for those looking to enhance their party experience after years of attending the parties as well as for those who need assistance.


Agree. For veterans who just want to absorb the ambiance, the dessert party is a great option. For those trying to get the most out of their night, there’s little value in this upcharge.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> Has anyone seen Hallowishes from the Terrace?  I know HEA is much better from the Plaza (for the projections), curious about Hallowishes?
> 
> I *really* want parade viewing, so at least that survived...  too bad there is no Garden fireworks view that includes parade viewing.





Araminta18 said:


> Also very curious about the view of Hallowishes from the Terrace....





TheNameless said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I think I am leaning towards the garden view party and trying for the second parade without a reserved spot. If these in fact are the parties that can be booked.



Here's a DIS thread with photos of both Terrace & Garden views:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mk-happily-ever-after-dessert-party-discussion-thread.3604693/"]MK "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party Discussion Thread[/URL]


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> Just to clarify - my HH referred to Headless Horseman not Happy Hallowishes
> 
> But your plan still works and you’ll likely have time to do something between the fireworks and grabbing a parade spot (we usually hop on Pirates or BTMRR on our way).


Oops!  LOL - thanks!  I didn't realize there was that long a wait between the headless horseman and the parade.  

I havn't looked up the times of Happy Hallowishes and the parade as unlike most others, we are taking advantage of going on the rides with lower waits during the party as it's our only visit to any of the parks this trip.  Add it some stops by the trick or treat stops and we'll be happy campers!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

TheNameless said:


> There are a bunch of times for 09/21.
> 
> But I had to look from this page:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-table-service/
> 
> And not the BOG page. And I also had to have MNSSHP tickets purchased and linked to my account.
> 
> I hope this helps.



Just as an FYI, you do not need to have a MNSSHP ticket linked to your account to make an ADR (BOG or otherwise) during the party.  You'll need one that evening to dine, but you don't need to have a ticket linked to make the reservation.


----------



## Spencer Wright

What do yous guys think about transit options leaving MNSSHP?  

We stay at AKL and last year we waited for the third bus (in fairness it was not a long wait), and that bus ride from MK to AKL can be brutal!

Do we think Lyft or Minnie Vans would be available at the Contemporary, or would these be swamped? How about the wait for the Monorail?  I am leaning toward Minnie Van form Contemporary but this is uncharted territory! 

One thing to keep in mind is we stay till closing and last year I found the majority of people left at about 10pm, and proceeded to thin about pretty quickly.


----------



## GillianP1301

Spencer Wright said:


> What do yous guys think about transit options leaving MNSSHP?
> 
> We stay at AKL and last year we waited for the third bus (in fairness it was not a long wait), and that bus ride from MK to AKL can be brutal!
> 
> Do we think Lyft or Minnie Vans would be available at the Contemporary, or would these be swamped? How about the wait for the Monorail?  I am leaning toward Minnie Van form Contemporary but this is uncharted territory!
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is we stay till closing and last year I found the majority of people left at about 10pm, and proceeded to thin about pretty quickly.



Any time we've gone we drive to TTC. I'm trying to recall (memory is not great!), but I think last year when we stayed to the very end of the party, the ferry was the only option to TTC and it was not crowded at all. Unlike a normal park day where HEA closes down the mark and you get a mass exodus flooding the monorail, buses and ferry, MNSSHP is more staggered in the exit. You will have some  that will leave right after Hallowishes and then people will filter out over the next couple of hours so that by the time you get to the end of the last Hocus Pocus show at midnight, the crowd has already thinned some so the exit isn't as crazy. So, my guess would be the Lyft option from CR may not be as backlogged as you're thinking.


----------



## FoxC63

Spencer Wright said:


> What do yous guys think about transit options leaving MNSSHP?



I think it depends on the date and crowd levels.  If you're not attending in August you should have time to see what's working as many share their experiences here and if you are planning on an August party I'd keep lyft/Uber app handy.  I already have an Uber Gift Card as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> Oops!  LOL - thanks!  I didn't realize there was that long a wait between the headless horseman and the parade.
> 
> I havn't looked up the times of Happy Hallowishes and the parade as unlike most others, we are taking advantage of going on the rides with lower waits during the party as it's our only visit to any of the parks this trip.  Add it some stops by the trick or treat stops and we'll be happy campers!


The gap between the Horseman and the parade is not long in Frontierland, but grows the farther along the parade route you get. He rides about 5 minutes before the start of the parade, which kicks off in Frontierland. And he covers the entire route in minutes, picking up speed as he goes. So in Frontierland, if he rides by at 8:10, then the parade starts at 8:15, your wait is minimal. If he hits the flagpole at 8:12, you’re waiting until 8:35 before the parade reaches you there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> The gap between the Horseman and the parade is not long in Frontierland, but grows the farther along the parade route you get. He rides about 5 minutes before the start of the parade, which kicks off in Frontierland. And he covers the entire route in minutes, picking up speed as he goes. So in Frontierland, if he rides by at 8:10, then the parade starts at 8:15, your wait is minimal. If he hits the flagpole at 8:12, you’re waiting until 8:35 before the parade reaches you there.


  Thanks so much for the clarification.  It makes sense as you describe it.

My aim is to watch the second parade from Frontierland so I'm sure we'll be in place before he rides as we'll want to secure spots for the parade.  Thanks again!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> I don't disagree with this at all, but the flip side of it is of that 2 hours, about 35 - 40 minutes is the parade and fireworks themselves, which presumably most will want to see anyway. And if you don't have a reserved parade spot, people start staking out spots an hour or so ahead of time, which leaves only 20 - 30 extra minutes of that 2 hours that you wouldn't use if you didn't have the package and you're getting food/desserts as well.



A lot of people do stake out spots early but one doesn't have to.  We never have in any party we've gone to and we've always had excellent spots for the parades.  So, for us, it would be  over an hour of wasted time.  Plus there's always special treats that Disney has for sale and we couldn't try those because we'd have the dessert party.   I'm one who likes the dessert parties but can't find the value in paying for the party ticket plus the dessert party that is going to shorten up party things that could be done.


----------



## chuff88

Has anyone been able to book a dessert party today? I called yesterday and was told they weren't available yet (like I know others did), but I was wondering if anyone has tried today.


----------



## areno79

chuff88 said:


> Has anyone been able to book a dessert party today? I called yesterday and was told they weren't available yet (like I know others did), but I was wondering if anyone has tried today.


I called this morning and they're still not open to book yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> I’m waiting not so patiently for 10/31 and so far nothing....


Was just able to book BOG for 10/31! They’re open! (still no CRT yet)


----------



## areno79

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A lot of people do stake out spots early but one doesn't have to.  We never have in any party we've gone to and we've always had excellent spots for the parades.  So, for us, it would be  over an hour of wasted time.  Plus there's always special treats that Disney has for sale and we couldn't try those because we'd have the dessert party.   I'm one who likes the dessert parties but can't find the value in paying for the party ticket plus the dessert party that is going to shorten up party things that could be done.


It definitely is a time suck, but I'd spend time getting a spot for the parades and fireworks anyway. And the dessert parties I've been to have had miniature versions of the special party treats they sell, which increases the value for me. Dessert parties aren't for everyone though. Me and DH enjoy having reserved spots because the parade and fireworks are out two main priorities.


----------



## Cluelyss

areno79 said:


> It definitely is a time suck, but I'd spend time getting a spot for the parades and fireworks anyway. And the dessert parties I've been to have had miniature versions of the special party treats they sell, which increases the value for me. Dessert parties aren't for everyone though. Me and DH enjoy having reserved spots because the parade and fireworks are out two main priorities.


I did like that last year they offered the specialty desserts for “free” at the dessert party!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

areno79 said:


> It definitely is a time suck, but I'd spend time getting a spot for the parades and fireworks anyway. And the dessert parties I've been to have had miniature versions of the special party treats they sell, which increases the value for me. Dessert parties aren't for everyone though. Me and DH enjoy having reserved spots because the parade and fireworks are out two main priorities.



Yep, some situations will find it worthwhile. But IMO it just can't be said that if you don't do the dessert party then you _have_ to spend lots of time staking out spots for the fireworks or for the parade.   If those are the only focus then it doesn't hurt to make the most of it but it also doesn't take paying extra for the dessert party to still enjoy both without expending a lot of time sitting around to do so.


----------



## Rich M

We are thinking of the dessert party as a less stressful approach to the evening for us.  This is the first time it is just two of us going and we have been to a couple Halloween Parties at both DW and DL so we think this can be a nicer slow approach for us to enjoy some luxury for us. We are hoping we are right


----------



## GillianP1301

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A lot of people do stake out spots early but one doesn't have to.  We never have in any party we've gone to and we've always had excellent spots for the parades.  So, for us, it would be  over an hour of wasted time.  Plus there's always special treats that Disney has for sale and we couldn't try those because we'd have the dessert party.   I'm one who likes the dessert parties but can't find the value in paying for the party ticket plus the dessert party that is going to shorten up party things that could be done.



I can definitely see both sides of this one and certainly it's not a one size fits all type situation. We did 2 MNSSHP last year and have tickets to 2 this year and do the dessert party at one of them. I'm not sure I would bother if I was doing just 1 MNSSHP though.


----------



## GillianP1301

So what do you guys think - if the dessert parties don't open up for booking today, do you think there is a chance they will over the weekend or will this become a sometime next week thing? I'll likely obsess anyway, but just curious.


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> So what do you guys think - if the dessert parties don't open up for booking today, do you think there is a chance they will over the weekend or will this become a sometime next week thing? I'll likely obsess anyway, but just curious.



My guess is Tuesday.


----------



## Araminta18

FoxC63 said:


> Here's a DIS thread with photos of both Terrace & Garden views:  MK "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party Discussion Thread



Thanks!  But HEA has all the projections that make seeing it as straight on as possible important.  I was curious for specific reviews of Hallowishes from the Terrace--does it have the same type of projections that need to be seen straight on?  Or some but not as many as HEA?  Basically, seeing Hallowishes from the side, not just general fireworks views from the side.


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> My guess is Tuesday.


Fingers crossed that we also get the Sept SWGS dessert parties that day...


----------



## areno79

chuff88 said:


> Fingers crossed that we also get the Sept SWGS dessert parties that day...


From what I've been hearing about SWGS, they typically have been releasing those only a couple of months in advance. It's so frustrating!


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  But HEA has all the projections that make seeing it as straight on as possible important.  I was curious for specific reviews of Hallowishes from the Terrace--does it have the same type of projections that need to be seen straight on?  Or some but not as many as HEA?  Basically, seeing Hallowishes from the side, not just general fireworks views from the side.



I think the photos from both views regardless of which fireworks it's for is well represented.  You just need to take your time scrolling through as each view point is marked.


----------



## Rich M

chuff88 said:


> Fingers crossed that we also get the Sept SWGS dessert parties that day...



I am hoping to see Frozen Dessert party for October


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> I am hoping to see Frozen Dessert party for October


Me too! Basically the only plans I don't have solidified are our SWGS and FEA dessert parties. I want the SWGS for either 9/29 or 9/30, and FEA for either 9/29 or 10/3. I know they'll get released... I'm just not patient.


----------



## jacobzking

Cluelyss said:


> Was just able to book BOG for 10/31! They’re open! (still no CRT yet)


yay!  well, sorta.  lol... I got texts from tourist planning today and I was actually able to book dinners on 10/14, 10/15 and 10/17 at BOG (all 3 days I'll be in MK).  so weird.  so ironically. i dont need the MNSSHP lol.  but at least its now open for everyone else


----------



## Haley R

The Tomorrowland Terrace view doesn't look very good to me. If we decided to do a dessert party I would rather do the Garden view one, but that one doesn't come with parade viewing right?


----------



## kat_lh

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  But HEA has all the projections that make seeing it as straight on as possible important.  I was curious for specific reviews of Hallowishes from the Terrace--does it have the same type of projections that need to be seen straight on?  Or some but not as many as HEA?  Basically, seeing Hallowishes from the side, not just general fireworks views from the side.



There are several videos on youtube of the hallowishes fireworks. If you don't mind spoilers, I'd recommend watching those to decide.  I watched a video from the garden and while there were projections, it was very basic and the same all over the castle.  Nothing like what I've heard about HEA (and I don't want to be spoiled for that so I haven't watched it yet)


----------



## Mrjoshua

Haley R said:


> The Tomorrowland Terrace view doesn't look very good to me. If we decided to do a dessert party I would rather do the Garden view one, but that one doesn't come with parade viewing right?


Last year, niether dessert party offered parade viewing during MNSSHP.

For optimal fireworks and parade viewing, book the Happy Hallowishes Garden party. You'll eat at the terrace, and then move to the garden to view the fireworks. Immediately after the fireworks, move to the main street/hub area, and stake out a good spot for viewing the 2nd parade. 

If your group is quick, and travels well, you also could move away from Main Street after the fireworks. You could move toward Liberty Square or Frontier Land, where supposedly the parade crowds are thinner.


----------



## anneboleyn

I was caught up with all my planning so at least the Hallowishes Dessert Party has given me something new to obsess over! I am going to get carpal tunnel from the constant refreshing of the page lol

I don’t have a problem at all...


----------



## dachsie

kat_lh said:


> There are several videos on youtube of the hallowishes fireworks. If you don't mind spoilers, I'd recommend watching those to decide.  I watched a video from the garden and while there were projections, it was very basic and the same all over the castle.  Nothing like what I've heard about HEA (and I don't want to be spoiled for that so I haven't watched it yet)


THis is the exact reason I would not consider the Hallowishes dessert party but am considering the HEA one


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Are animal PJs allowed by the costume guidelines?
like these: https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Lilly-Adult-Pajamas-Dinosaur/dp/B0145JTYDA/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1527345494&sr=8-13&keywords=animal+pjs+adult+men 
we're 3 adults and would love to use it during the party


----------



## Haley R

Mrjoshua said:


> Last year, niether dessert party offered parade viewing during MNSSHP.
> 
> For optimal fireworks and parade viewing, book the Happy Hallowishes Garden party. You'll eat at the terrace, and then move to the garden to view the fireworks. Immediately after the fireworks, move to the main street/hub area, and stake out a good spot for viewing the 2nd parade.
> 
> If your group is quick, and travels well, you also could move away from Main Street after the fireworks. You could move toward Liberty Square or Frontier Land, where supposedly the parade crowds are thinner.


It'll just be DH and I so we would be able to make a quick break for Frontierland if we decide to do that. I think we will probably end up trying the Garden party, but we'll see.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Are animal PJs allowed by the costume guidelines?
> like these: https://www.amazon.com/Silver-Lilly-Adult-Pajamas-Dinosaur/dp/B0145JTYDA/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1527345494&sr=8-13&keywords=animal+pjs+adult+men
> we're 3 adults and would love to use it during the party



Those would be allowed.


----------



## sablebomb

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Those would be allowed.


Might be too warm though??  
Not sure but that is my concern right now in choosing a costume.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

sablebomb said:


> Might be too warm though??
> Not sure but that is my concern right now in choosing a costume.



That's always the dilemma!


----------



## Pamlico

Looking for some advice about which date to book MNSSHP. On our arrival day (Thursday) or our last full day (Tuesday)? Our flight gets us in at 8:40 so in theory timing wouldn’t be an issue and our departure flight is late the next day. I have a 7 yo and a 4 yo and we will be staying at the CR. I’m wondering if it will be too much to go to the party on the same day as our travel day and be out late.


----------



## dachsie

Pamlico said:


> Looking for some advice about which date to book MNSSHP. On our arrival day (Thursday) or our last full day (Tuesday)? Our flight gets us in at 8:40 so in theory timing wouldn’t be an issue and our departure flight is late the next day. I have a 7 yo and a 4 yo and we will be staying at the CR. I’m wondering if it will be too much to go to the party on the same day as our travel day and be out late.


I would do the Tuesday.  Historically they say Tuesdays are the least crowded


----------



## Haley R

Pamlico said:


> Looking for some advice about which date to book MNSSHP. On our arrival day (Thursday) or our last full day (Tuesday)? Our flight gets us in at 8:40 so in theory timing wouldn’t be an issue and our departure flight is late the next day. I have a 7 yo and a 4 yo and we will be staying at the CR. I’m wondering if it will be too much to go to the party on the same day as our travel day and be out late.


We're planning on going on our arrival day, but we don't have any kids. I feel like they should be okay if you allow enough time to nap at your hotel. I just wouldn't plan anything else for the day.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I am wondering something about the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party. I’m thinking of booking it. Would we be able to go directly from the parade viewing to the dessert party? I want to have time to enjoy some of the desserts before we would want to turn our attention to the fireworks. How much time between the two might we have?


----------



## RoseRed0711

And has anyone had a dessert party with parade viewing?  How crowded are you at the parade viewing? DH is a little claustrophobic so if he does not have to have others too close the Break Out y’er broomstick party with parade, dessert, and fireworks might make him a happy camper! This is our first MNSSHP and we have never done a dessert party.....could be fun!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

So
I need advice
Booked a Sunday night cm discount party
Should I change it to a non cm one?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Pamlico said:


> Looking for some advice about which date to book MNSSHP. On our arrival day (Thursday) or our last full day (Tuesday)? Our flight gets us in at 8:40 so in theory timing wouldn’t be an issue and our departure flight is late the next day. I have a 7 yo and a 4 yo and we will be staying at the CR. I’m wondering if it will be too much to go to the party on the same day as our travel day and be out late.


. It depends on your kiddos but for us arrival date at 8:40 wouldn’t work.  We’re arriving at a similar time but counting backwards, we will need to get up sometime between 2:30 and 3:00am to get to the airport.  There is no way she would last until midnight at the party (meaning a short night’s sleep then up close to 24 hours) and if she did, we’d be toast for the next couple of days trying to catch up on sleep.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Pamlico said:


> Looking for some advice about which date to book MNSSHP. On our arrival day (Thursday) or our last full day (Tuesday)? Our flight gets us in at 8:40 so in theory timing wouldn’t be an issue and our departure flight is late the next day. I have a 7 yo and a 4 yo and we will be staying at the CR. I’m wondering if it will be too much to go to the party on the same day as our travel day and be out late.



For us personally, with your plans, we would do the party on our last day.

We land at 12:45 and are staying at the Dolphin for our 1st 2 nights. I thought about doing Epcot evening with EMH that night, but then thought we would be up at 4am to catch our flight, and if we did Epcot, we'd possibly be ruined for the rest of our trip. (I have a 6yr old, 14 yr old and 16yr old)

Depending on when you are going, the heat can be a drainer too.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

ColoradoMom12 said:


> I am wondering something about the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party. I’m thinking of booking it. Would we be able to go directly from the parade viewing to the dessert party? I want to have time to enjoy some of the desserts before we would want to turn our attention to the fireworks. How much time between the two might we have?



If they do it the same as when we went, we watched the parade from by flagpole, they escorted us thro the back path to the Terrace and we had plenty of time to eat before fireworks.
As of right now, we do not know specifics on times, but I will be at the first party so I can report back for everyone if we don't know much before then.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

RoseRed0711 said:


> And has anyone had a dessert party with parade viewing?  How crowded are you at the parade viewing? DH is a little claustrophobic so if he does not have to have others too close the Break Out y’er broomstick party with parade, dessert, and fireworks might make him a happy camper! This is our first MNSSHP and we have never done a dessert party.....could be fun!



When we did it a few years ago, we had a comfortable amount of space. (We also had fantastic interaction with parade characters.) 
They roped off an area by the flagpole that seemed sized just right for dessert party guests.


----------



## RoseRed0711

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> When we did it a few years ago, we had a comfortable amount of space. (We also had fantastic interaction with parade characters.)
> They roped off an area by the flagpole that seemed sized just right for dessert party guests.


Thanks!  Should be nice surprise!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Two questions about tickets for this:
1) As a passholder, am I able to purchase a ticket (at the passholder price) for a non-passholder? She would be attending the party with us.
2) why do I need to select a delivery method when I purchase tickets? It asks me to select Will Call or a shipping method. I'm happy to have the tickets shipped to my home, it just seems odd to me. Last year they were automatically added on MDE so I didn't need a physical ticket. Will there be a way to add the actual tickets to MDE once they arrive? If there's a way I can do that, it would simplify my life a little bit...I won't be worrying about losing actual tickets and/or remembering to bring them along in September!


----------



## Sailormoon2

@ColoradoMom12 I bought DHs ticket with my AP. I selected "Will Call" and they were added to MDE account.


----------



## VAtink

Araminta18 said:


> Thanks!  But HEA has all the projections that make seeing it as straight on as possible important.  I was curious for specific reviews of Hallowishes from the Terrace--does it have the same type of projections that need to be seen straight on?  Or some but not as many as HEA?  Basically, seeing Hallowishes from the side, not just general fireworks views from the side.



We did the dessert party from the terrace last year and loved the view.  It is off center, but the projections aren't a big part of the show, and the view of the fireworks were great!  Our one complaint was how much time the party took, and they didn't even include the parade viewing last year.   We're glad we did it once, but will likely only do it again if we end up doing two parties during our trip since we did feel like we lost a lot of party time with it.  

Here's the video my mom took from the terrace (not the best, but gives you an idea of the view!)


----------



## disney k family

We are looking at attending a party in late August.  We have been to Disney many times but have never attended a party.  This is a Universal trip but I was thinking 1 day at Disney would be fun.  Our kids are older (10 and 13) so we are not really interested in the meet and greets, mostly the rides, parade and fireworks.  Based on other years how busy will the party be.  I really don't want to pay the money if we will only get on a few rides and spend a lot of time waiting.


----------



## FoxC63

disney k family said:


> We are looking at attending a party in late August.  We have been to Disney many times but have never attended a party.  This is a Universal trip but I was thinking 1 day at Disney would be fun.  Our kids are older (10 and 13) so we are not really interested in the meet and greets, mostly the rides, parade and fireworks.  Based on other years how busy will the party be.  I really don't want to pay the money if we will only get on a few rides and spend a lot of time waiting.



Without knowing your exact date it's hard to help you.  I would check to see what Kenny the Pirate has on his August Crowd Calendar.   Here's the link:  http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/05/04/kennythepirates-august-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/

Just scroll down, you'll see how he breaks the month into weeks and select the week that fits your schedule best.


----------



## Araminta18

snowwhitesmom said:


> So
> I need advice
> Booked a Sunday night cm discount party
> Should I change it to a non cm one?



How do you know what nights are the CM discount nights?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Araminta18 said:


> How do you know what nights are the CM discount nights?


  post 1 has the answer to your question right at the top of it.


----------



## Araminta18

scrappinginontario said:


> post 1 has the answer to your question right at the top of it.



Oh that's new--wasn't there last time I looked!  Thanks!  Now, for the question behind the question--what's the source on those?  A CM, I'm assuming?


----------



## disney k family

FoxC63 said:


> Without knowing your exact date it's hard to help you.  I would check to see what Kenny the Pirate has on his August Crowd Calendar.   Here's the link:  http://www.kennythepirate.com/2014/05/04/kennythepirates-august-walt-disney-world-crowd-calendar/
> 
> Just scroll down, you'll see how he breaks the month into weeks and select the week that fits your schedule best.



Thanks for the info.  We are looking at August 23.  I guess we are just trying to estimate average wait times for the rides


----------



## jacobzking

Kinda sorta off topic, but when do they roll out the Halloween in Room Celebrations?  I'm wanting to surprise my wife and kiddos with this.


----------



## FoxC63

disney k family said:


> Thanks for the info.  We are looking at August 23.  I guess we are just trying to *estimate average wait times for the rides*



A couple of DISers posted links to Touring Plans @Jimmy Mouse and @pooh'smate should be able to help you with that their big fans of the site.


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> Oh that's new--wasn't there last time I looked!  Thanks!  Now, for the question behind the question--what's the source on those?  A CM, I'm assuming?



Yes.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

disney k family said:


> Thanks for the info.  We are looking at August 23.  I guess we are just trying to estimate average wait times for the rides


We did the party on a Tuesday, Thursday and have done it on a Sunday when there was no school on Monday. From what I can tell you, since your going in August on a weeknight, most rides should be a walk on or very minimal wait except 7DMT. For some reason that ride is always crowded (not a huge fan here).  Most locals wait until the weekend to go or closer to Halloween. Locals have school and work so they don't like to stay out late on weeknights.  If your not interested in waiting for character meets it will be a great time for rides! Last September me and my 6 yo rode Space Mountain back to back 13 times (we rode 16 total that night)  They let us walk around the back wall and get right back on without ever leaving the mountain.   Have fun!


----------



## dachsie

ColoradoMom12 said:


> Two questions about tickets for this:
> 1) As a passholder, am I able to purchase a ticket (at the passholder price) for a non-passholder? She would be attending the party with us.
> 2) why do I need to select a delivery method when I purchase tickets? It asks me to select Will Call or a shipping method. I'm happy to have the tickets shipped to my home, it just seems odd to me. Last year they were automatically added on MDE so I didn't need a physical ticket. Will there be a way to add the actual tickets to MDE once they arrive? If there's a way I can do that, it would simplify my life a little bit...I won't be worrying about losing actual tickets and/or remembering to bring them along in September!


1) yes you can buy up to 5 or 6 I believe
2) I wasn't given a choice and will have go to will call to get them but y AP isn't active yet so will have to show my passholder card


----------



## disney k family

Jimmy Mouse said:


> We did the party on a Tuesday, Thursday and have done it on a Sunday when there was no school on Monday. From what I can tell you, since your going in August on a weeknight, most rides should be a walk on or very minimal wait except 7DMT. For some reason that ride is always crowded (not a huge fan here).  Most locals wait until the weekend to go or closer to Halloween. Locals have school and work so they don't like to stay out late on weeknights.  If your not interested in waiting for character meets it will be a great time for rides! Last September me and my 6 yo rode Space Mountain back to back 13 times (we rode 16 total that night)  They let us walk around the back wall and get right back on without ever leaving the mountain.   Have fun!



Thank you!!!  I'm hoping we will have a similar experience!!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

We won't be able to get tickets to MNSSHP party 'til July. 
We want october 16th, how are the chances for the tickets to get sold out before August? I'm afraid


----------



## AlisaMom

Has anyone managed to book Hallowishes Dessert Party via phone? I've called twice with no availability :-(.


----------



## GillianP1301

AlisaMom said:


> Has anyone managed to book Hallowishes Dessert Party via phone? I've called twice with no availability :-(.



I haven't tried since Saturday, but they weren't open yet when I did call and sounds like still not open. Online is definitely not open, so they will likely be available online and by phone at the same time. Hopefully soon!


----------



## AlisaMom

GillianP1301 said:


> I haven't tried since Saturday, but they weren't open yet when I did call and sounds like still not open. Online is definitely not open, so they will likely be available online and by phone at the same time. Hopefully soon!


Thank you!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Jimmy Mouse said:


> They let us walk around the back wall and get right back on without ever leaving the mountain. Have fun!


That is awesome!!!


----------



## hswillia07

Hey all! Any word on whether or not Vampirina might show up at the party??


----------



## disney k family

One more quick question regarding hours.  I know I can enter at 4:00, my question is what time does the party end?  Is it 11:00 or 12:00. Our date is August 23.  Sorry if this has been answered somewhere else or if it is common knowledge.  I just can't find it


----------



## Haley R

disney k family said:


> One more quick question regarding hours.  I know I can enter at 4:00, my question is what time does the party end?  Is it 11:00 or 12:00. Our date is August 23.  Sorry if this has been answered somewhere else or if it is common knowledge.  I just can't find it


I believe it is 12.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

We're flying in August 24th in the afternoon.  We want to go to MNSSHP but am thinking of waiting to buy our tickets till we land just in there is a flight delay (they we would do another day later in the week).  Any issue with buying same day tickets?  I don't think there is much chance this party will be a sell out.


----------



## Haley R

I just ordered my Baymax ear hat off of Shop Disney!! My first ear hat. It was on sale for $14.39 and the site has free shipping today so there was no cost for that!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chloelovesdisney said:


> We're flying in August 24th in the afternoon.  We want to go to MNSSHP but am thinking of waiting to buy our tickets till we land just in there is a flight delay (they we would do another day later in the week).  Any issue with buying same day tickets?  I don't think there is much chance this party will be a sell out.



I think it will be a little more expensive, just a couple bucks per ticket.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Can someone tell me about the dessert party?


----------



## Amy11401

When do they usually announce the characters that will be there?


----------



## anomamatt

Amy11401 said:


> When do they usually announce the characters that will be there?



Last year there were some rumors, but nothing was finally known until the first party night.


----------



## sablebomb

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> We won't be able to get tickets to MNSSHP party 'til July.
> We want october 16th, how are the chances for the tickets to get sold out before August? I'm afraid



You should be fine.
Halloween will sell out (eventually) and perhaps another day but certainly not in July.


----------



## sablebomb

Haley R said:


> I believe it is 12.


yup, tickets say midnight


----------



## Amy11401

anomamatt said:


> Last year there were some rumors, but nothing was finally known until the first party night.


I was wondering if that was the case...tha thanks.


----------



## Haley R

I think I've already asked this so sorry if I have, but are we allowed to paint our whole face? I know we can't wear masks, but didn't know if having our whole face painted is allowed. DH and I are thinking about switching our dwarfs idea to Coco because we really like that movie. We are thinking about just doing some dia de los muertos painting on our faces. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlisaMom

disney k family said:


> One more quick question regarding hours.  I know I can enter at 4:00, my question is what time does the party end?  Is it 11:00 or 12:00. Our date is August 23.  Sorry if this has been answered somewhere else or if it is common knowledge.  I just can't find it



Just in case - August 23 is NOT a party date! August Event Dates are August 17, 24, 28 and 31/


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I think I've already asked this so sorry if I have, but are we allowed to paint our whole face? I know we can't wear masks, but didn't know if having our whole face painted is allowed. DH and I are thinking about switching our dwarfs idea to Coco because we really like that movie. We are thinking about just doing some dia de los muertos painting on our faces. Any thoughts?


We’ve done face paint with no issue in the past.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve done face paint with no issue in the past.


Okay thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Amy11401 said:


> When do they usually announce the characters that will be there?



If it helps any, in the past couple years there have only been one or two character changes from past years.


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> When do they usually announce the characters that will be there?



Currently I have a list of characters from 2017 listed on the Itinerary thread and if you click on "Location" you'll find a slew of information regarding them.  Characters don't change that much from year to year but if anything changes it will be updated.  If interested, please see:  Character List - Post #6


----------



## Araminta18

MNSSHP dessert party now has blue dates, but says it’s unable to check for tables when I search. Probably gonna be available for booking shortly!


----------



## chuff88

Araminta18 said:


> MNSSHP dessert party now has blue dates, but says it’s unable to check for tables when I search. Probably gonna be available for booking shortly!


It looks like the garden version will not have parade viewing, but honestly I think I'm still going to do it just for the fireworks viewing. We might show up late-ish and not worry about getting a lot of desserts.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Araminta18 said:


> MNSSHP dessert party now has blue dates, but says it’s unable to check for tables when I search. Probably gonna be available for booking shortly!


So excited. Mainly because I have been waiting for this foreverrrrr


----------



## anneboleyn

I plan on booking the Tomorrowland Terrace version of the party that includes the parade viewing. I have only ever watched Boo to You from Frontierland so this will be a neat change!

I have also never been to Tomorrowland Terrance so I am excited about that as well! I think out of all the fireworks, Happy Hallowishes is the one that isn’t completely necessary for a centered view so I am looking forward to getting to sit and eat lol.

Yay for trying new things!


----------



## Haley R

chuff88 said:


> It looks like the garden version will not have parade viewing, but honestly I think I'm still going to do it just for the fireworks viewing. We might show up late-ish and not worry about getting a lot of desserts.


I think we might book the garden viewing as well. We are doing two parties so I'm not too worried about getting a good view for the parade. We've never done a dessert party before, but we really like that fenced in area in front of the castle.


----------



## Cluelyss

chuff88 said:


> It looks like the garden version will not have parade viewing, but honestly I think I'm still going to do it just for the fireworks viewing. We might show up late-ish and not worry about getting a lot of desserts.


Based on the times, I’m betting neither has parade viewing. Check in for garden is 8:45 and terrace is 9:15. The year parade viewing was included, check in was around 7:45 IIRC. Anyone remember for sure?

ETA: Just found my email from 2016, check in time was 8:35, which was the time we were to check in at the flagpole for the parade.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> Based on the times, I’m betting neither has parade viewing. Check in for garden is 8:45 and terrace is 9:15. The year parade viewing was included, check in was around 7:45 IIRC. Anyone remember for sure?



The only thing that has me hopeful is they removed the parade info from the garden view "know before you go", they still have parade info listed on the terrace party. But, they could change it...
As for timing, if I remember correctly, we just showed up at the roped off area for the parade, then went to the party, so I assume the time listed is for the actual dessert portion of the party.
Time will tell...


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> The only thing that has me hopeful is they removed the parade info from the garden view "know before you go", they still have parade info listed on the terrace party. But, they could change it...
> As for timing, if I remember correctly, we just showed up at the roped off area for the parade, then went to the party, so I assume the time listed is for the actual dessert portion of the party.
> Time will tell...


The know before you go info is the same on both pages, and both say

Seating is NOT available for the Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade, but wheelchairs and ECV’s can be accommodated.
Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
And that second bullet point has nothing to do with the garden! I’m guessing just a bad cut and paste from 2 years ago!

Though it is curious that the terrace party description still mentions the parade. I think it would be great if it were true, and I may even book it if it is, but I’m not getting my hopes up.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> The know before you go info oa the same on both pages, and both say
> 
> Seating is NOT available for the Mickey’s “Boo-to-You” Halloween Parade, but wheelchairs and ECV’s can be accommodated.
> Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
> Amd know that second bullet point has nothing to do with the garden! I’m guessing just a bad cut and paste from 2 years ago!
> 
> Though it is curious that the terrace party description still mentions the parade. I think it would be great if it were true, and I may even book it if it is, but I’m not getting my hopes up.


I was just coming back to edit, lol. I swear it was gone earlier, so I give up.


----------



## DisLiss

I have not read all 125 pages, so I apologize if this has already been discussed.    But if you are staying at Disney for several days AND attending MNSSHP, what is your strategy for visiting Magic Kingdom in general?   Do you think it works to make the day you're attending MNSSHP be an all day Magic Kingdom day?   Will there possibly be less "regular" (non party attending) guests in the park during the day because the park will be closing for the party?  Or will there be the regular number of guests PLUS extra party guests from 4-7, making it a complete mad house?

We'll be there the first week that they are holding the event, and we'll be attending the party on a weeknight.  

Any thoughts?  Thanks!!


----------



## Haley R

DisLiss said:


> I have not read all 125 pages, so I apologize if this has already been discussed.    But if you are staying at Disney for several days AND attending MNSSHP, what is your strategy for visiting Magic Kingdom in general?   Do you think it works to make the day you're attending MNSSHP be an all day Magic Kingdom day?   Will there possibly be less "regular" (non party attending) guests in the park during the day because the park will be closing for the party?  Or will there be the regular number of guests PLUS extra party guests from 4-7, making it a complete mad house?
> 
> We'll be there the first week that they are holding the event, and we'll be attending the party on a weeknight.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!!


I don't have actual experience, but from what I've read MK has very low crowds before the party starts because not many people want to go there with the park closing early. We are doing 2 Halloween parties and our other MK day is a party day, but we will just be going before the party. I'm hoping for some low crowds during that time.


----------



## areno79

I'm taking it as a good sign that the Terrace party still has parade viewing mentioned, even though the check in time says 9:15. That could change before they open it up (hopefully!)


----------



## anneboleyn

areno79 said:


> I'm taking it as a good sign that the Terrace party still has parade viewing mentioned, even though the check in time says 9:15. That could change before they open it up (hopefully!)



I agree...if the parade was only mentioned in the fine print like the Plaza Garden party, I would chalk it up to someone at Disney not paying attention when they copied and pasted the dessert party info. But the fact that it is right in the main description as a selling point makes me pretty sure that the Terrace party includes parade viewing.


----------



## MacMama0930

Is it normally to drag things out like this? I figured once it was “blue” on the calendar, we were good to go! I was so excited. But then no available times?! Gah!! Killing me!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisLiss said:


> I have not read all 125 pages, so I apologize if this has already been discussed.    But if you are staying at Disney for several days AND attending MNSSHP, what is your strategy for visiting Magic Kingdom in general?   Do you think it works to make the day you're attending MNSSHP be an all day Magic Kingdom day?   Will there possibly be less "regular" (non party attending) guests in the park during the day because the park will be closing for the party?  Or will there be the regular number of guests PLUS extra party guests from 4-7, making it a complete mad house?
> 
> We'll be there the first week that they are holding the event, and we'll be attending the party on a weeknight.
> 
> Any thoughts?  Thanks!!


  Normally party days have lower crowds during the day as people prefer to go to the MK on a day when they can stay into the evening and see the fireworks.  I will say I often choose to go to the MK on party days even when we are not going to the party for the lower crowds.

I’m planning our Dec trip and on MVMCP days the crowds are anticipated to be 4’s but then 8’s and 10’s on non-party day’s the very same week!!


----------



## bhardy

With regards to a separate account for party tix,  how do you scan for FPS, do you use your party tix?

In addition, if we do this can we use a regular park tix and get FP and then use party tix to get 3 more and have some overlap? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## sheila14

bhardy said:


> With regards to a separate account for party tix,  how do you scan for FPS, do you use your party tix?
> 
> In addition, if we do this can we use a regular park tix and get FP and then use party tix to get 3 more and have some overlap?
> 
> Thanks!!!


This is not allowed although people do this but if you get caught you will lose all your FP’s for that day. Read the thread about FP rules.


----------



## Cluelyss

MacMama0930 said:


> Is it normally to drag things out like this? I figured once it was “blue” on the calendar, we were good to go! I was so excited. But then no available times?! Gah!! Killing me!!!


Yes, this is very normal! Though once the dates go “blue” they usually open within a few days.


----------



## GillianP1301

Like the rest of you, I was super excited to see blue dates for the dessert parties only to be deflated again when the times weren't bookable. Something is still a bit wonky though because the start time for the terrace version is later than the garden view which makes no sense, even if there was no parade with the terrace version (which the description still clearly states it does), they would both start at the same time. My guess is we'll see a correction in times first and then it will be live. How long that will take is anybody's guess at this point.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Funny, after a night of sleep after a day yesterday in 100 degrees at school field day all day, I see clearly now. 
Those times do not make sense.


----------



## hiroMYhero

bhardy said:


> With regards to a separate account for party tix,  how do you scan for FPS, do you use your party tix?
> 
> In addition, if we do this can we use a regular park tix and get FP and then use party tix to get 3 more and have some overlap?
> 
> Thanks!!!


This thread went on and on about Party tickets.
Can you still book extra FPs using a party ticket?

Disney allows 3 booked FPs per ticket entitlement. No one knows if Party tickets will allow FP booking for the 2018 parties.


----------



## GillianP1301

So this has been driving me a bit batty (thanks to the wonky times Disney has posted) and my memory is crap, so I went back and looked up previous years times for reference (thanks to these awesome MNSSHP threads from each year) and to help with my sanity. I thought I'd share in case it's not just me!

2017
Boo to You Parade at 9:15 and 11:15
Hallowishes at 10:15
Dessert Party (there were 2 versions terrace and garden) both at 9:15 (or 1 hour before Hallowishes). 
No parade viewing option at either party

2016
Boo To You Parade at 8:30 and 11:15
Hallowishes at 10:15
Dessert Party (terrace version only with parade viewing) allowed entry to parade viewing area to start at 7:30 (or one hour before first parade). 

On a personal note, I went to the party on both of these years and I specifically remember in 2016 that I didn't bother showing up to the parade viewing area until a little past 8:00 because I didn't see the need to sit and wait for over an hour in a reserved seating area. In hindsight another 15 or 20 minutes later would've been just fine as well.


Based on my little bit of research and my own humble opinion, I believe the "know before you go" for both versions of the party this year need to be worked on and the times for each need to be corrected. Makes you wonder why they would even bother posting it until they had the details sorted.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Has anyone contacted Disney directly to question the dessert party descriptions?


----------



## GillianP1301

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone contacted Disney directly to question the dessert party descriptions?



I've tried twice and the CMs I had didn't even realize it was something other than the usual HEA dessert parties. For sanity sake, I stopped calling.


----------



## Haley R

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Funny, after a night of sleep after a day yesterday in 100 degrees at school field day all day, I see clearly now.
> Those times do not make sense.
> Atleast the parade info has remained this long.
> Is it odd that in the terrace one it states:
> Savor frightfully delightful treats and dazzling views of Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade and the Happy Hallo-Wishes Nighttime Spectacular*—additional fee required. *


We got out early Friday and yesterday because we don't have A/C lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

GillianP1301 said:


> I've tried twice and the CMs I had didn't even realize it was something other than the usual HEA dessert parties. For sanity sake, I stopped calling.


  I agree, mentioning it to the CMs on the phone won't really help.  I'm wondering if anyone has gone online to the 'Contact Us' area and submitted a written request?  You will receive a generic response at first but then in a few days should receive a more accurate response.  It could be Disney is not even aware of the inconsistencies on the information posted on their website.


----------



## GillianP1301

scrappinginontario said:


> I agree, mentioning it to the CMs on the phone won't really help.  I'm wondering if anyone has gone online to the 'Contact Us' area and submitted a written request?  You will receive a generic response at first but then in a few days should receive a more accurate response.  It could be Disney is not even aware of the inconsistencies on the information posted on their website.



Good thought! I have not done this yet but curious if anyone has. To be honest, I'm not sure it makes a ton of difference because they will eventually get the website corrected (hopefully before booking opens). I think we are a small and mighty crowd of impatients waiting on the chance to actually book this thing and probably just need to be patient (I'm not good at that!)


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone contacted Disney directly to question the dessert party descriptions?


I just picked up my phone to call and check on booking and ask about the parade. I got to 1-407 and hung up. I hate calling when it's not known if it's bookable, it just gets awkward. 
I just want to get it over with, it's all I have left to book! (FPs done last weekend with CL xFP)
Agree, they are finalizing times, they'll correct the party info, and then it'll release...


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> Like the rest of you, I was super excited to see blue dates for the dessert parties only to be deflated again when the times weren't bookable. Something is still a bit wonky though because the start time for the terrace version is later than the garden view which makes no sense, even if there was no parade with the terrace version (which the description still clearly states it does), they would both start at the same time. My guess is we'll see a correction in times first and then it will be live. How long that will take is anybody's guess at this point.


Currently, the HEA garden party starts 30 minutes prior to the HEA terrace party, presumably to give the garden people extra time to dine before heading down to grab a spot for the show. This was not the case last year, though, as you noted.


----------



## GillianP1301

Cluelyss said:


> Currently, the HEA garden party starts 30 minutes prior to the HEA terrace party, presumably to give the garden people extra time to dine before heading down to grab a spot for the show. This was not the case last year, though, as you noted.



Based on that, the 1/2 hour stagger for the Hallowishes party is making sense. Assuming there is parade viewing for the terrace version and assuming the parade gets moved up to 8:30 (as it was the last time there was parade viewing), then the terrace dessert people would be arriving for the dessert party portion right around 9:15. Lots of assumptions still though. I'm so impatient for this to be finalized.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

It looks like it's live on the website as I just booked the terrace party for 8/24.  I'm really only doing it for the parade viewing, which it still clearly states it includes (I took a screenshot of the description as well).  I hope we get some reports back from the 8/17 party!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

DisneyWishes14 said:


> It looks like it's live on the website as I just booked the terrace party for 8/24.  I'm really only doing it for the parade viewing, which it still clearly states it includes (I took a screenshot of the description as well).  I hope we get some reports back from the 8/17 party!



Weird, it must have opened briefly, bcuz it's not now.


----------



## Rich M

Sometimes I feel like I am on a string and Disney is pulling my strings to see how far I will go. This waiting is terrible. I would rather them not put it on until its live.


----------



## bhardy

sheila14 said:


> This is not allowed although people do this but if you get caught you will lose all your FP’s for that day. Read the thread about FP rules.





hiroMYhero said:


> This thread went on and on about Party tickets.
> Can you still book extra FPs using a party ticket?
> 
> Disney allows 3 booked FPs per ticket entitlement. No one knows if Party tickets will allow FP booking for the 2018 parties.



Thank you!  I didn’t want to do anything illegal. And to create a new account seemed tedious anyway.


----------



## GillianP1301

DisneyWishes14 said:


> It looks like it's live on the website as I just booked the terrace party for 8/24.  I'm really only doing it for the parade viewing, which it still clearly states it includes (I took a screenshot of the description as well).  I hope we get some reports back from the 8/17 party!



Lucky you! Not up at the moment and I'm also looking for 8/24. I think it's a pretty safe bet the terrace version will have the parade viewing and if it doesn't, you'll have a good case for a refund if/when the description gets updated.

I'm hoping that your little blip of opening is a sign that it will be open for good very soon.

I'm just curious, did the email confirmation you get not anything different than the website about check-in time, etc... that may point to confirming the parade viewing?


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

If anyone is interested, Touring plans released crowd calendar for party this morning


----------



## MapleGirl

Which do you think will be the least crowded park date Sunday, 10/28 or Tuesday, 10/30? It's late in the season so I know they will both be crowded but I'm not sure if the last weekend (Sunday) will be more crowded than the day before Halloween (Tuesday). Thoughts?


----------



## FoxC63

lorilclevelandrn said:


> If anyone is interested, Touring plans released crowd calendar for party this morning



Link please


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone contacted Disney directly to question the dessert party descriptions?



Disney Food Blog has been trying to confirm if the Plaza package includes the parade:

"The price for the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing is $69 for adults, and $41 for children ages 3-9 (not including tax). The Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party with Plaza Garden Viewing includes a reserved standing area in the Plaza Garden during the fireworks . *Please note: we are currently trying to confirm whether a reserved standing viewing area for the Boo-To-You Parade is included in the Plaza Garden Viewing package, and we will update this post accordingly.*

Link:  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...-for-mickeys-halloween-and-christmas-parties/


----------



## Rich M

I was just looking at dining for Oct 10th and both packages were available to be purchased.  Oct 16th was not though and that is the one I need. Looks like maybe slow loading.

Edited: My mistake it was a different dessert party.  I got so excited too lol


----------



## AlisaMom

DisneyWishes14 said:


> It looks like it's live on the website as I just booked the terrace party for 8/24.  I'm really only doing it for the parade viewing, which it still clearly states it includes (I took a screenshot of the description as well).  I hope we get some reports back from the 8/17 party!


You are lucky! I was looking for the same date and checking every 20 minutes from 7:00 a.m. with no luck .


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GillianP1301 said:


> Lucky you! Not up at the moment and I'm also looking for 8/24. I think it's a pretty safe bet the terrace version will have the parade viewing and if it doesn't, you'll have a good case for a refund if/when the description gets updated.
> 
> I'm hoping that your little blip of opening is a sign that it will be open for good very soon.
> 
> I'm just curious, did the email confirmation you get not anything different than the website about check-in time, etc... that may point to confirming the parade viewing?



The e-mail confirmation for the Terrace party states the 9:15 pm start time.  It also states this, "Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM," which isn't very heartening as it doesn't mention anything about going to a reserved parade spot . . . argh.

I'll keep checking this page and the website to see if anything changes.  I'm also interested in seeing if anyone can get confirmation on the Plaza viewing getting the parade viewing as I'd rather do that than the terrace party.

I think it's strange that I was able to snag this as soon as it went live and then they pulled it down again.  I'm hoping my reservation doesn't get cancelled or something


----------



## Haley R

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The e-mail confirmation for the Terrace party states the 9:15 pm start time.  It also states this, "Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM," which isn't very heartening as it doesn't mention anything about going to a reserved parade spot . . . argh.
> 
> I'll keep checking this page and the website to see if anything changes.  I'm also interested in seeing if anyone can get confirmation on the Plaza viewing getting the parade viewing as I'd rather do that than the terrace party.
> 
> I think it's strange that I was able to snag this as soon as it went live and then they pulled it down again.  I'm hoping my reservation doesn't get cancelled or something


I think that's super weird that you were able to get a reservation lol


----------



## areno79

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The e-mail confirmation for the Terrace party states the 9:15 pm start time.  It also states this, "Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM," which isn't very heartening as it doesn't mention anything about going to a reserved parade spot . . . argh.
> 
> I'll keep checking this page and the website to see if anything changes.  I'm also interested in seeing if anyone can get confirmation on the Plaza viewing getting the parade viewing as I'd rather do that than the terrace party.
> 
> I think it's strange that I was able to snag this as soon as it went live and then they pulled it down again.  I'm hoping my reservation doesn't get cancelled or something



I just called Disney dining to see if it was one of those things that they could book but we couldn't yet. The CM said they haven't received any information about it and at this point it is still not available to book. She couldn't even confirm if parade viewing was included. 
The CM was very surprised you were able to book, and suggested you call because it could/would very likely end up being cancelled.


----------



## GillianP1301

DisneyWishes14 said:


> The e-mail confirmation for the Terrace party states the 9:15 pm start time.  It also states this, "Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM," which isn't very heartening as it doesn't mention anything about going to a reserved parade spot . . . argh.
> 
> I'll keep checking this page and the website to see if anything changes.  I'm also interested in seeing if anyone can get confirmation on the Plaza viewing getting the parade viewing as I'd rather do that than the terrace party.
> 
> I think it's strange that I was able to snag this as soon as it went live and then they pulled it down again.  I'm hoping my reservation doesn't get cancelled or something



Probably wouldn't hurt to call and confirm your reservation once it goes live for real. I suspect you probably caught it right when an update was being pushed and/or retracted. It will likely be fine, but can't hurt to verify.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

GillianP1301 said:


> Probably wouldn't hurt to call and confirm your reservation once it goes live for real. I suspect you probably caught it right when an update was being pushed and/or retracted. It will likely be fine, but can't hurt to verify.


Excellent advice.

I just discovered that a special dining event I had booked for July got cancelled, and no one ever notified me!! It was a fluke I discovered it. I went to the website to read the description again, and on a whim, I checked to see if there was any availability. I was quite surprised to see the date greyed out. I called Disney Dining (the event is the Perfectly Princess Tea Party) who connected me to Guest Services, who had idea idea how I was able to book something on a date it wasn't even being offered. He said at the very least, I should have received a phone call to let me know they were cancelling it, especially as I had to prepay $330 for it! As of right now, I still have the reservation for the tea party that isn't, and the CM has reached out to a planning office who is due to call me by the end of the week. Needless to say, I am very, very upset.

Moral of the story: keep an eye on your special event reservations. Double and triple check they are, in fact, still happening. Calling and confirming is a great idea!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GillianP1301 said:


> Probably wouldn't hurt to call and confirm your reservation once it goes live for real. I suspect you probably caught it right when an update was being pushed and/or retracted. It will likely be fine, but can't hurt to verify.



I'll wait for it to go live, again, and see what happens.  At this point, the reservation is in my MDE account with a reservation number and the charge is pending on my credit card.  It sounds like the phone CM's have zero information, so I really don't want them messing around with the reservation at this point.  Why does WDW do this stuff?  I wish they would get their act together before putting things like this up on their website.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ColoradoMom12 said:


> Excellent advice.
> 
> I just discovered that a special dining event I had booked for July got cancelled, and no one ever notified me!! It was a fluke I discovered it. I went to the website to read the description again, and on a whim, I checked to see if there was any availability. I was quite surprised to see the date greyed out. I called Disney Dining (the event is the Perfectly Princess Tea Party) who connected me to Guest Services, who had idea idea how I was able to book something on a date it wasn't even being offered. He said at the very least, I should have received a phone call to let me know they were cancelling it, especially as I had to prepay $330 for it! As of right now, I still have the reservation for the tea party that isn't, and the CM has reached out to a planning office who is due to call me by the end of the week. Needless to say, I am very, very upset.
> 
> Moral of the story: keep an eye on your special event reservations. Double and triple check they are, in fact, still happening. Calling and confirming is a great idea!



Wow.  Did they refund your money?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I had this happen to me a couple years ago. I some how got access to book the villains dinner at DHS. Well, they weren't going to have it, and it wasn't suppose to be open for booking (only a few people on the Dis got it) so they called me and gave us each 3 extra FPs. THEN, they did offer the party, at a higher price, but called me back to give me the original price plus I got to keep my Fps. Disney silly....


----------



## scrappinginontario

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I had this happen to me a couple years ago. I some how got access to book the villains dinner at DHS. Well, they weren't going to have it, and it wasn't suppose to be open for booking (only a few people on the Dis got it) so they called me and gave us each 3 extra FPs. THEN, they did offer the party, at a higher price, but called me back to give me the original price plus I got to keep my Fps. Disney silly....


  Glad they made it right for you!  They normally do.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Glad they made it right for you!  They normally do.



Agree.  Disney is very generous.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Wow.  Did they refund your money?


Not yet. I full expect the planning office, or whatever they are, will do that for me when they call me back later this week. I am SO upset. This was a really special thing I had planned to do with my daughter as a surprise (she wanted to go to Disney for her birthday in June, but that wasn’t in the cards for us). Now there’s no way we can do it unless we extend our trip another day...which, unless Disney offers to us (if they offer FPs, I’ll suggest that instead, lol) is also not in the cards. At the very least, it was going to be a surprise for my DD. She doesn’t know I was planning it so won’t be sad that we can’t do it.


----------



## FoxC63

Just dropping in a note to all you newbies and/or those recently popping in, there is a *Costume thread* with great links, addresses and more.  If you care to share we'd love to hear and see your ideas there! 

Link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines[/URL] 
​


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ColoradoMom12 said:


> Not yet. I full expect the planning office, or whatever they are, will do that for me when they call me back later this week. I am SO upset. This was a really special thing I had planned to do with my daughter as a surprise (she wanted to go to Disney for her birthday in June, but that wasn’t in the cards for us). Now there’s no way we can do it unless we extend our trip another day...which, unless Disney offers to us (if they offer FPs, I’ll suggest that instead, lol) is also not in the cards. At the very least, it was going to be a surprise for my DD. She doesn’t know I was planning it so won’t be sad that we can’t do it.



Oh no!  I hope they can think of some alternatives.  I'm so sorry that happened.  We all put so much effort into the planning.  I'm sorry to hear your special surprise for your daughter was cancelled


----------



## DisneyWishes14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I had this happen to me a couple years ago. I some how got access to book the villains dinner at DHS. Well, they weren't going to have it, and it wasn't suppose to be open for booking (only a few people on the Dis got it) so they called me and gave us each 3 extra FPs. THEN, they did offer the party, at a higher price, but called me back to give me the original price plus I got to keep my Fps. Disney silly....



That's nice!  

We'll see what happens with my party booking!


----------



## Dug720

lorilclevelandrn said:


> If anyone is interested, Touring plans released crowd calendar for party this morning





FoxC63 said:


> Link please



Agree on link please request. I just looked at anything I could easily find on there for MNSSHP and I only see the crowd levels for last year. Granted, their site is not the easiest to navigate, but I'd think the link would be on their page about it. It's not.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am not the original poster, but:
https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Dug720 said:


> Agree on link please request. I just looked at anything I could easily find on there for MNSSHP and I only see the crowd levels for last year. Granted, their site is not the easiest to navigate, but I'd think the link would be on their page about it. It's not.



I apologize for delay in posting link. I see someone graciously posted for me, thank u! I had a family emergency immediately following my post and just getting back around to it! I follow tp on twitter which is where I saw it w/ link attached.


----------



## Dug720

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am not the original poster, but:
> https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/





lorilclevelandrn said:


> I apologize for delay in posting link. I see someone graciously posted for me, thank u! I had a family emergency immediately following my post and just getting back around to it! I follow tp on twitter which is where I saw it w/ link attached.



Thank you!!

Sending pixie dust for the family emergency.

I'm at their predicted #7, so hopefully it won't be horrid.


----------



## anneboleyn

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Sending pixie dust for the family emergency.
> 
> I'm at their predicted #7, so hopefully it won't be horrid.



#7 is one of the parties that I am attending as well. I thought for sure Friday the 7th would be worse than Sunday the 9th, or at least almost identical crowd-wise. I am interested to see how accurate their predictions are.


----------



## FoxC63

lorilclevelandrn said:


> I apologize for delay in posting link. I see someone graciously posted for me, thank u! I had a family emergency immediately following my post and just getting back around to it! I follow tp on twitter which is where I saw it w/ link attached.



Hope all is well!  Thanks for the heads up!   I love your ear hat, is that rose gold?


----------



## GillianP1301

Since the website is giving me lots of time to think about the dessert party, I'm having a little planning dilemma and curious for your input. I have 2 parties booked 8/28 and 8/31. According to the TP crowd predictor that is number 2 and 14 or the crowd list. My initial thought was to book the party on 8/28 - 2 main reasons, the first is if for some reason there is a major washout/storm on that night, I would have the option to try again on the 31st. The other reason is I'd prefer to leave the 2nd party open time so that I can cover off anything that was missed during the first one and generally have a more relaxed pace. My dilemma is, does it actually make sense to do to the dessert party (w/parade viewing) on the 8/31 party because it will more than likely be more crowded (Friday vs. Tuesday). Having that reserved parade spot and Hallowishes spot may be of  more use to me on a more crowded night, but then I lose the two advantages I had with doing it earlier. 

I realize this is a major 1st world problem, but I keep floundering back and forth on this decision. What would you do?


----------



## dachsie

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I am not the original poster, but:
> https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


Ok, my party is #4.  That seems good


----------



## sheila14

Dug720 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Sending pixie dust for the family emergency.
> 
> I'm at their predicted #7, so hopefully it won't be horrid.


I am at #4 hoping for a very very quiet night!!!


----------



## chuff88

I’m at their projected 10 (10/4), which I feel okay about. I thought about doing 10/2, but we ended up deciding to go to Universal that day.


----------



## Haley R

Mine are #20 and #24. I'm okay with it, though. We wanted to go closer to Halloween so I'm not mad.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

FoxC63 said:


> Hope all is well!  Thanks for the heads up!   I love your ear hat, is that rose gold?



Thank u for the pixie dust, my family can definitely use it, and thank u for compliment on my ears! They’re rose gold and silver. I designed them on etsy and love them. I think I can login to my etsy account and view which store if u’re interested.


----------



## FoxC63

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Thank u for the pixie dust, my family can definitely use it, and thank u for compliment on my ears! They’re rose gold and silver. I designed them on etsy and love them. I think I can login to my etsy account and view which store if u’re interested.



Let's take this to the:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]Costume Thread[/URL].
You're more then welcome to post your images there along with a link.  Love Esty!


----------



## Dug720

anneboleyn said:


> #7 is one of the parties that I am attending as well. I thought for sure Friday the 7th would be worse than Sunday the 9th, or at least almost identical crowd-wise. I am interested to see how accurate their predictions are.



I wonder if it's because Rosh Hashanah starts at sundown on the 9th so there are more people with 4-day weekends.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GillianP1301 said:


> Since the website is giving me lots of time to think about the dessert party, I'm having a little planning dilemma and curious for your input. I have 2 parties booked 8/28 and 8/31. According to the TP crowd predictor that is number 2 and 14 or the crowd list. My initial thought was to book the party on 8/28 - 2 main reasons, the first is if for some reason there is a major washout/storm on that night, I would have the option to try again on the 31st. The other reason is I'd prefer to leave the 2nd party open time so that I can cover off anything that was missed during the first one and generally have a more relaxed pace. My dilemma is, does it actually make sense to do to the dessert party (w/parade viewing) on the 8/31 party because it will more than likely be more crowded (Friday vs. Tuesday). Having that reserved parade spot and Hallowishes spot may be of  more use to me on a more crowded night, but then I lose the two advantages I had with doing it earlier.
> 
> I realize this is a major 1st world problem, but I keep floundering back and forth on this decision. What would you do?



Hmmmm.  My inclination would be to see the parade and fireworks on 8/28 and use 8/31 to get a ton of other things covered while the bigger crowds wait for the parade and fireworks.  But I see your dilemma with unknown weather factors.


----------



## sherlockmiles

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Hmmmm.  My inclination would be to see the parade and fireworks on 8/28 and use 8/31 to get a ton of other things covered while the bigger crowds wait for the parade and fireworks.  But I see your dilemma with unknown weather factors.




Best you can do is have a plan A and B and be flexible.  We planned 2 parties last year - 1 got cancelled due to hurricane.  Just have to roll with it.


----------



## KdKyA

Have the Halloween Dessert parties been released yet? Late to the game here, but some posts say they have them booked but others say they aren't open yet. Trying to book for Oct. 5th, but it keeps saying "unable to search for tables".


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

KdKyA said:


> Have the Halloween Dessert parties been released yet? Late to the game here, but some posts say they have them booked but others say they aren't open yet. Trying to book for Oct. 5th, but it keeps saying "unable to search for tables".



Not open yet. Some were lucky to grab one when they were apparently briefly live, but they have not been open since. Still waiting...


----------



## GillianP1301

Another day another "we're unable to check for available tables" message on the dessert parties.


----------



## Euby

Touring plans shows my party date 9/11 as the least crowded.  WooHoo!  Hope that doesn't change too much.


----------



## GillianP1301

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Hmmmm.  My inclination would be to see the parade and fireworks on 8/28 and use 8/31 to get a ton of other things covered while the bigger crowds wait for the parade and fireworks.  But I see your dilemma with unknown weather factors.



This was some of the logic behind me choosing the first (Tuesday) party for the dessert party night, just an overall more releaxed approach to the 2nd party with not having to be anywhere at any given time. I wasn't even thinking of the fact that if I just skip the parade all together on the 2nd party that I'd be opening up the opportunity for less crowds at the other activities, so thanks for that insight! I'd likely watch the fireworks my non dessert party night anyway, but I would just watch when they start from wherever I am, I wouldn't be that picky about my location.  I think I am now back to my original though of dessert party on my first MNSSHP night. But, with booking still no open, lots of time to change my mind a few more times.


----------



## Haley R

GillianP1301 said:


> This was some of the logic behind me choosing the first (Tuesday) party for the dessert party night, just an overall more releaxed approach to the 2nd party with not having to be anywhere at any given time. I wasn't even thinking of the fact that if I just skip the parade all together on the 2nd party that I'd be opening up the opportunity for less crowds at the other activities, so thanks for that insight! I'd likely watch the fireworks my non dessert party night anyway, but I would just watch when they start from wherever I am, I wouldn't be that picky about my location.  I think I am now back to my original though of dessert party on my first MNSSHP night. But, with booking still no open, lots of time to change my mind a few more times.


Now you're convincing me that I should do the dessert party on our first MNSSHP night too. I was going to try the second night, but maybe I should try for the first night.


----------



## GillianP1301

Haley R said:


> Now you're convincing me that I should do the dessert party on our first MNSSHP night too. I was going to try the second night, but maybe I should try for the first night.



Sorry!  This is what happens to me when I'm in a lull waiting for things to open to book, I start to 2nd guess all my plans. I'm still not totally sold on the 1st vs 2nd party yet. I will add that I also have a DAH booked in between my two MNSSHPs, so there is a slight possibility we may crash and burn at that second party in which case I'd rather have the dessert party done and over with the first party night, which is another reason I was leaning towards the first. But, if I were looking at this straight from a crowd prediction perspective, I think having the dessert party on the most crowded party night makes the most sense because there is more benefit to having reserved spots when it's more crowded.


----------



## mamapenguin

Can someone please tell me the difference between the two Hallowishes desert parties other than price? TIA


----------



## GillianP1301

mamapenguin said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference between the two Hallowishes desert parties other than price? TIA



The lower price version is the one with the Plaza Garden Viewing. So you do your dessert party at Tomorrowland Terrace and then you move to the garden viewing area before the fireworks. There is seating at the dessert portion, no seating for the viewing. Arguably the better view in this option.

The higher price one is at Tomorrrowland Terrace and has reserved tables overlooking the castle/show. You trade of a little bit on view (although I find it fine) for the ability to remain seated the entire time. This party also includes a reserved parade viewing spot (at least that is what the website is saying right now - none of us will know for sure until everything is finalized and opened for booking). If that is included, then in the past this means gathering at the viewing area at the flagpole prior to the first parade, you get a reserved spot (no seating though) and then you are escorted to the terrace for the dessert party, reserved seat/table for Hallowishes.


----------



## Sailormoon2

GillianP1301 said:


> does it actually make sense to do to the dessert party (w/parade viewing) on the 8/31 party because it will more than likely be more crowded (Friday vs. Tuesday).


I agree with your reasoning here, and would do the party on the 2nd part night.

Touring Plans has my party night 8/28 as #2 so I am over the moon (assuming they get it right!)


----------



## Haley R

GillianP1301 said:


> Sorry!  This is what happens to me when I'm in a lull waiting for things to open to book, I start to 2nd guess all my plans. I'm still not totally sold on the 1st vs 2nd party yet. I will add that I also have a DAH booked in between my two MNSSHPs, so there is a slight possibility we may crash and burn at that second party in which case I'd rather have the dessert party done and over with the first party night, which is another reason I was leaning towards the first. But, if I were looking at this straight from a crowd prediction perspective, I think having the dessert party on the most crowded party night makes the most sense because there is more benefit to having reserved spots when it's more crowded.


Those are good points. I wish there was a DAH when we are there! We just did it in March and it was awesome!! I think I would rather save the dessert for our second party since that will be more crowded and I think I would like the time to sit and relax.


----------



## areno79

I find it odd that the Friday 9/14 party will be less crowded (ranked #5) than the party I'm planning on attending on Sunday 9/16 (which is ranked #15.) I would think Friday's would be the busiest parties because of local AP holders attending. I know the 9/16 party is a CM discount party, but that just seems like a huge jump from 5 to 15.


----------



## dachsie

What is the advantage of the dessert party?  There aren't the castle projections like in FEA and you can see the fireworks from various areas so I am trying to figure out what I am missing.  I don't want to miss out on anything.  LOL


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> What is the advantage of the dessert party?  There aren't the castle projections like in FEA and you can see the fireworks from various areas so I am trying to figure out what I am missing.  I don't want to miss out on anything.  LOL


For me, the benefit would be getting to try some of the special treats without having to individually go buy them. I also like that the area is fenced in for the garden viewing.


----------



## Rich M

dachsie said:


> What is the advantage of the dessert party?  There aren't the castle projections like in FEA and you can see the fireworks from various areas so I am trying to figure out what I am missing.  I don't want to miss out on anything.  LOL



For me its having a seat and not having people shoulder to shoulder with me and hot sweaty folks touching me.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> For me its having a seat and not having people shoulder to shoulder with me and hot sweaty folks touching me.


Do the dessert parties get booked pretty fast? Would we need to book it the day they become available?


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> Do the dessert parties get booked pretty fast? Would we need to book it the day they become available?



I have not done one yet so hoping someone else can answer that one.


----------



## anneboleyn

areno79 said:


> I find it odd that the Friday 9/14 party will be less crowded (ranked #5) than the party I'm planning on attending on Sunday 9/16 (which is ranked #15.) I would think Friday's would be the busiest parties because of local AP holders attending. I know the 9/16 party is a CM discount party, but that just seems like a huge jump from 5 to 15.



Yeah I feel the same about two of the parties I am going to (September 7 and 9). I don’t see how they figure the 9th (a Sunday) will be more busy than the 7th (a Friday). I would think if anything, the crowds will be almost identical. But who knows. I am interested in seeing how accurate their predictions are!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

dachsie said:


> What is the advantage of the dessert party?  There aren't the castle projections like in FEA and you can see the fireworks from various areas so I am trying to figure out what I am missing.  I don't want to miss out on anything.  LOL



IMHO, the only advantage, this year, would be for the reserved parade viewing spot.  We were at the first MNSSHP last year and completely lucked out finding a parade spot on Main St. (a really nice family invited my DS to sit with their DD).  Finding a good spot for the fireworks wasn't an issue at all.  After the first parade (we were on the curb right outside the candy shop on Main St.), we simply walked up Main St. toward the castle and had a fantastic spot.  If it weren't for the parade spot advertised as being included in the terrace viewing party this year, I would skip the dessert party.


----------



## Haley R

DisneyWishes14 said:


> IMHO, the only advantage, this year, would be for the reserved parade viewing spot.  We were at the first MNSSHP last year and completely lucked out finding a parade spot on Main St. (a really nice family invited my DS to sit with their DD).  Finding a good spot for the fireworks wasn't an issue at all.  After the first parade (we were on the curb right outside the candy shop on Main St.), we simply walked up Main St. toward the castle and had a fantastic spot.  If it weren't for the parade spot advertised as being included in the terrace viewing party this year, I would skip the dessert party.


Getting the desserts isn't worth it?


----------



## anomamatt

Haley R said:


> Getting the desserts isn't worth it?



I have not done Hallowishes dessert party, but hope to this year.  But the desserts at the regular HEA party are not very good... at all. 

That said, I'm very interested in the Hallowishes party at the terrace.  Because: (a) I have young kids (6 and 4) and the seats will be great for them, (b) the view from the terrace is sub-optimal for HEA, but fine for hallowishes, and (c) parade viewing -- kids being young means I want/need the first parade which gets packed.

If parade viewing ends up not being included, I would probably not book it (or cancel if I have already booked it).


----------



## Rich M

anomamatt said:


> I have not done Hallowishes dessert party, but hope to this year.  But the desserts at the regular HEA party are not very good... at all.
> 
> That said, I'm very interested in the Hallowishes party at the terrace.  Because: (a) I have young kids (6 and 4) and the seats will be great for them, (b) the view from the terrace is sub-optimal for HEA, but fine for hallowishes, and (c) parade viewing -- kids being young means I want/need the first parade which gets packed.
> 
> If parade viewing ends up not being included, I would probably not book it (or cancel if I have already booked it).



I hope the covered strawberries are at least great. I also love pumpkin items so I am hoping for a nice pumpkin dessert


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Desserts are ok. When we did it, they gave us each a skeleton mug filled with candy. I think they did away with that tho. 
The view for fireworks at the terrace is fine, but the selling point for me is parade. I want to know I have a good spot.  No patience. We had such great character interaction last time, and since it is my ultimate favorite parade, I don't want to chance it. 
I'm nervous about my crowds since it's the 1st party...
Last year I still bought the dessert party for my DD23 and DSIL and DGS, bcuz I knew they had a surprise proposal happening earlier that day, and wanted to give them a bit of "down time" with a touch of a VIP feeling.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Do the dessert parties get booked pretty fast? Would we need to book it the day they become available?


They do usually sell out, but not on release day.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Yeah I feel the same about two of the parties I am going to (September 7 and 9). I don’t see how they figure the 9th (a Sunday) will be more busy than the 7th (a Friday). I would think if anything, the crowds will be almost identical. But who knows. I am interested in seeing how accurate their predictions are!



You can go to their site and compare previous years.


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> they gave us each a skeleton mug filled with candy. I think they did away with that tho.



Did they really, how sad!  That sounds like a cool keepsake!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> You can go to their site and compare previous years.



Oh I know  I saw that they were wrong with their predictions on previous years that I attended, which is why I am curious to see how this year’s holds up.

I never put much stock in to crowd calendars/crowd predictors so I am not too worried about it either way


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Did they really, how sad!  That sounds like a cool keepsake!


They did. Nothing like that last year.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Haley R said:


> Do the dessert parties get booked pretty fast? Would we need to book it the day they become available?



The Plaza Garden party has a large capacity and you generally have a lot of time to book.  Although I didn’t closely follow booking patterns on MNSSHP party nights last year so I don’t have a good feel for if/when they eventually may sell out.  We did the Plaza Garden version around a Labor Day weekend MNSSHP last year and it was pretty darn empty.... like really empty.  Nowhere near a sellout. 

The Tomorrowland Terrace party has a much smaller capacity and is very prone to selling out.  Even moreso if it really does have parade viewing this year.  I’d be on that like a hawk if it’s your choice.


----------



## Cluelyss

Who was watching for CRT dinners to open? Saw on another page it's finally live!


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> They do usually sell out, but not on release day.


I think I would want to wait until after hearing reports from people who do one of the dessert parties first, but that may be too late.


----------



## Haley R

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The Plaza Garden party has a large capacity and you generally have a lot of time to book.  Although I didn’t closely follow booking patterns on MNSSHP party nights last year so I don’t have a good feel for if/when they eventually may sell out.  We did the Plaza Garden version around a Labor Day weekend MNSSHP last year and it was pretty darn empty.... like really empty.  Nowhere near a sellout.
> 
> The Tomorrowland Terrace party has a much smaller capacity and is very prone to selling out.  Even moreso if it really does have parade viewing this year.  I’d be on that like a hawk if it’s your choice.


We would just be trying for the Garden View party. We are doing two different MNSSHP dates so I'm not too worried about getting a spot for the parade. We will do one night at Frontierland and another night on Main Street.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I think I would want to wait until after hearing reports from people who do one of the dessert parties first, but that may be too late.


Likely yes. I plan to book then cancel if needed.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Likely yes. I plan to book then cancel if needed.


What's the cancellation policy? Is it still the 24 hours?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Haley R said:


> What's the cancellation policy? Is it still the 24 hours?



The MK dessert party (parties) cancellation policy is five days in advance.


----------



## Haley R

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The MK dessert party (parties) cancellation policy is five days in advance.


Oh okay. I will probably go ahead and book one when they become available then. I kind of figured it was like DAH where there was a no cancellation policy.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Haley R said:


> Oh okay. I will probably go ahead and book one when they become available then. I kind of figured it was like DAH where there was a no cancellation policy.



Yeah, it’s like a normal ADR just with a longer cancellation period.  I hate to be a reservation hog myself, but at times I’ll book a few as I’m mapping out a potential trip and then tinker later when plans firm up.


----------



## Haley R

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, it’s like a normal ADR just with a longer cancellation period.  I hate to be a reservation hog myself, but at times I’ll book a few as I’m mapping out a potential trip and then tinker later when plans firm up.


I do it at times, too. I always try to cancel them at least a week before my trip so someone can snag them and usually I end up getting rid of them pretty far in advance. I also will post them on here to see if anyone wants first dibs on them.


----------



## Davkind76

Ticketing question...We are at WDW for 14 days but, obviously, we can only go into the big 4 for 10 days on reg tickets. We have a Halloween party scheduled in the middle on a non-park day and plan to go in after 4pm on that ticket. Will the magic bands know its for Halloween and not use up one of our regular days?


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Oh I know  I saw that they were wrong with their predictions on previous years that I attended, which is why I am curious to see how this year’s holds up.
> 
> I never put much stock in to crowd calendars/crowd predictors so I am not too worried about it either way



Smart cookie!


----------



## Haley R

Davkind76 said:


> Ticketing question...We are at WDW for 14 days but, obviously, we can only go into the big 4 for 10 days on reg tickets. We have a Halloween party scheduled in the middle on a non-park day and plan to go in after 4pm on that ticket. Will the magic bands know its for Halloween and not use up one of our regular days?


It should as long as you go through the event entrance. There will be a separate entrance to go through. It’s near the middle of all of the turn stiles. We made the mistake of not doing that for after hours and it used one of our park tickets instead. We got it fixed but I wouldn’t risk it again.


----------



## Davkind76

Haley R said:


> It should as long as you go through the event entrance. There will be a separate entrance to go through. It’s near the middle of all of the turn stiles. We made the mistake of not doing that for after hours and it used one of our park tickets instead. We got it fixed but I wouldn’t risk it again.


thanks for the info....doing that to be safe


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Can someone tell me what the crowd prediction is for the 11th October as I can’t get the touring plans website to load that page. Thanks


----------



## catherine

For those of you who are interested in the Dessert Party, they are now available to book!


----------



## AlisaMom

I've just managed to book Terrace Dessert Party for 8/24 on-line (and I've got a confirmation e-mail and number). Again, may be it's system glitch.


----------



## Eponine178

I just booked as well this morning.  Online.  Terrace Dessert Party for 10/11.  It seems to be open!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Finally. 
Curious, Plaza Garden still has parade info under "Know before you go". I booked Terrace, to be safe, but may switch if parade is with Plaza Garden...


----------



## KdKyA

Just got Garden Plaza viewing for Oct. 5th. We did Terrace seating for MVMCP last year and it was not worth paying more IMO. Excited to try for the Garden Plaza this time. 
What is this after party thing I keep reading about? Does that occur on the Halloween party nights too?


----------



## anneboleyn

Booked Tomorrowland Terrace party for September 7th! Looking forward to seeing the parade from Main Street...I have only ever seen it in Frontierland. 

Does anyone know how the pre-assigned seating works? Is it based on when you book or some other random way?


----------



## anneboleyn

KdKyA said:


> Just got Garden Plaza viewing for Oct. 5th. We did Terrace seating for MVMCP last year and it was not worth paying more IMO. Excited to try for the Garden Plaza this time.
> What is this after party thing I keep reading about? Does that occur on the Halloween party nights too?



Well as of now it appears as though Terrace seating costs more because of reserved parade viewing.

And the after party is for HEA fireworks, not the Halloween party ones.


----------



## stralkeral229

Woohoo....booked the Terrace party for Halloween night Oct. 31st!  Going to do a second night earlier in the week, so when they announced the party I was excited to do it Halloween night since I figured it would be sold out and super busy and the party would be a way for us to still enjoy without waiting forever or being in huge crowds the WHOLE night.   We'll try to do all the meet and greets that we want to do at the first party and then be more leisurely now at the Halloween night party.


----------



## Euby

Ceilidhscot said:


> Can someone tell me what the crowd prediction is for the 11th October as I can’t get the touring plans website to load that page. Thanks



It's currently ranked 26th least crowded out of 34 parties.  Their note states "Sold out 2 days in advance in 2013 and 1 day in advance in 2014. "

Other than that no other indications as to why it's expected to be crowded.


----------



## areno79

Just booked the Terrace party for Sept 16!


----------



## KdKyA

anneboleyn said:


> Well as of now it appears as though Terrace seating costs more because of reserved parade viewing.
> 
> And the after party is for HEA fireworks, not the Halloween party ones.



The wording is very confusing. It says reserved seating and then seating not included under the "know before you go" 
odd


----------



## KdKyA

Maybe that just means chairs are not available


----------



## areno79

KdKyA said:


> It didn't include any parade viewing for the Christmas parties last year and the wording is the same as it was then. Not sure what they plan to do. The Terrace view costed more than Garden last year as well. It says in the "Know before you go" that seating is not reserved for the parade for Terrace seatings.


I think it says that because with parade viewing, there is no seating. You either stand or sit on the ground. 
It seems to me that the Know before you go section is just a copy and paste that someone didn't pay attention to.
I think it's more telling that under the main section of Break out your broomsticks it mentions parade viewing for the Terrace party but not for the Plaza Garden party.


----------



## Araminta18

For the terrace it currently says Descend upon Magic Kingdom park for a spook-tacular evening during Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party. You’ll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade from a reserved location along Main Street, U.S.A. Then, drift over to the Tomorrowland Terrace Restaurant


----------



## KdKyA

We weren't happy with our view last year from the Terrace since we had booked as a party of 5. The bigger groups don't get great views because the overhang from the roof ends up blocking a lot of the fireworks. So I recommend to everyone to break up your group size if you have more than 4 people. A lot of people left last year asking for refunds because the view was not good at all. It was nice to have a place to sit at least.


----------



## anomamatt

KdKyA said:


> Maybe that just means chairs are not available



That is what makes sense. So far. Of course, WDW is known to change these things on the fly. I forget at what point they dropped the parade wording last year. I know when I booked it the parade was included and I cancelled it once they dropped all mention of the parade. Could happen this year, with WDW we won’t know for sure until the first party, sadly.


----------



## GillianP1301

I went ahead and booked the terrace party for 8/28, but I find it odd that it is still a 9:15 start time. That either means they are going to drop the parade viewing from the description, or they are going to have to adjust the time in which case they will need to notify everybody with an ADR. So it's booked, but it's still a Disney mess at the moment.


----------



## GillianP1301

This is the wording on the confirmation email. There is no mention of a parade anywhere in that confirmation which makes me start to think that the parade viewing may not be happening again this year:

_Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM. 
_​I'm curious about the garden viewing package and what the wording is in that email, if it's a cut and paste of the one above or slightly different.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> I went ahead and booked the terrace party for 8/28, but I find it odd that it is still a 9:15 start time. That either means they are going to drop the parade viewing from the description, or they are going to have to adjust the time in which case they will need to notify everybody with an ADR. So it's booked, but it's still a Disney mess at the moment.


I’ve booked it as well, mainly for the parade viewing (assuming it’s actually included). I much prefer the view from the garden, but we’ve seen Hallowishes so many times I’ll suck it up this year if I can get a reserved seat for the parade - particularly  since we are going halloween night. But I’m not convinced yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> This is the wording on the confirmation email. There is no mention of a parade anywhere in that confirmation which makes me start to think that the parade viewing may not be happening again this year:
> 
> _Guests who have purchased the HalloWishes Premium Package may check-in beginning at 4:00 PM at Tomorrowland Terrace, where they will receive a credential for identification.  Guests are advised to return to Tomorrowland Terrace as early as 90 minutes prior to the Happy Hallowishes fireworks showing which begins at 10:15 PM.
> _​I'm curious about the garden viewing package and what the wording is in that email, if it's a cut and paste of the one above or slightly different.


Yep - when parade viewing was included before there were instructions on where to go for that in the email I’m almost certain.


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> Well as of now it appears as though Terrace seating costs more because of reserved parade viewing.
> 
> And the after party is for HEA fireworks, not the Halloween party ones.


Terrace costs more on a regular HEA night too, due to the seating. This is no indication that parade viewing will be included.


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> Terrace costs more on a regular HEA night too, due to the seating. This is no indication that parade viewing will be included.



Yes, I am aware that it always costs more. But I am going by what the website says (which I understand may be incorrect). It says it includes parade viewing at an additional cost so I am going to hope whoever is responsible for writing these descriptions for Disney isn’t a total moron and that it actually does include parade viewing as advertised.


----------



## GillianP1301

Cluelyss said:


> Yep - when parade viewing was included before there were instructions on where to go for that in the email I’m almost certain.



You are correct. And because I never delete anything, I was able to find my 2016 confirmation and the wording there was: 

_Guests may check-in at the Will Call booth outside the magic Kingdom® park main entrance from 4:00pm- 7:00pm. Starting at 7:30pm, Guests will check-in at the parade viewing area located by the flag pole in Town Square,  inside the park after you pass under the train station. Guests will receive a credential for identification upon check-in. 

If Guests miss the parade viewing, they may check-in at Tomorrowland Terrace 9:30pm
_​It was then followed by an itinerary email 1 week before the party with the following, more detailed info: 

*Your Itinerary*
*4:00 PM - 7:00 PM:
Check-in at Guest Relations outside the Magic Kingdom® Park main entrance.*
Pick up your credentials at the Guest Relations window, also known as Will Call, outside of the _Magic Kingdom_® Park main entrance on the east side.

_Guests who miss the parade viewing can check-in for the Dessert Party directly at Tomorrowland Terrace at 9:30 PM._

*7:30 PM
Gather at Your Special Parade Viewing Area*
Meet fellow spirits by the flag pole in the middle of Town Square, located inside the Park once you pass under _Walt Disney World_ Railroad train station.

*8:35 PM
Experience Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
Experience frightful floats and kooky-spooky characters as you watch from an exclusive reserved location on _Main Street, U.S.A_® Area

*9:00 PM
Enjoy Dessert Party and Happy HalloWishes Fireworks Viewing*
You’ll be escorted with the other ghosts and goblins to the Tomorrowland Terrace and enjoy a magical display of fireworks while you feast on Halloween-themed sweet treats and specialty beverages.​


----------



## Cluelyss

Cluelyss said:


> Yep - when parade viewing was included before there were instructions on where to go for that in the email I’m almost certain.


Found my email from 2016:


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> You are correct. And because I never delete anything, I was able to find my 2016 confirmation and the wording there was:
> 
> _Guests may check-in at the Will Call booth outside the magic Kingdom® park main entrance from 4:00pm- 7:00pm. Starting at 7:30pm, Guests will check-in at the parade viewing area located by the flag pole in Town Square,  inside the park after you pass under the train station. Guests will receive a credential for identification upon check-in.
> 
> If Guests miss the parade viewing, they may check-in at Tomorrowland Terrace 9:30pm
> _​It was then followed by an itinerary email 1 week before the party with the following, more detailed info:
> 
> *Your Itinerary*
> *4:00 PM - 7:00 PM:
> Check-in at Guest Relations outside the Magic Kingdom® Park main entrance.*
> Pick up your credentials at the Guest Relations window, also known as Will Call, outside of the _Magic Kingdom_® Park main entrance on the east side.
> 
> _Guests who miss the parade viewing can check-in for the Dessert Party directly at Tomorrowland Terrace at 9:30 PM._
> 
> *7:30 PM
> Gather at Your Special Parade Viewing Area*
> Meet fellow spirits by the flag pole in the middle of Town Square, located inside the Park once you pass under _Walt Disney World_ Railroad train station.
> 
> *8:35 PM
> Experience Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
> Experience frightful floats and kooky-spooky characters as you watch from an exclusive reserved location on _Main Street, U.S.A_® Area
> 
> *9:00 PM
> Enjoy Dessert Party and Happy HalloWishes Fireworks Viewing*
> You’ll be escorted with the other ghosts and goblins to the Tomorrowland Terrace and enjoy a magical display of fireworks while you feast on Halloween-themed sweet treats and specialty beverages.​


Jinx!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

So I remember last year when the dessert parties released, and I saw no parade viewing listed and asked on here then. This was immediately when they released. I just scrolled thru last years thread, it was on June 13th. Soooo, my hopes are this year is including parade since it is obviously listed this time...
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-194


----------



## GillianP1301

Ugh, here I was hoping there would be no more uncertainty once it opened for booking. It makes a difference to me if the parade viewing is included or not on which night I choose to do the party, so for now I've booked for both my MNSSHP nights and will cancel one once we get clarity (hopefully soon).


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> So I remember last year when the dessert parties released, and I saw no parade viewing listed and asked on here then. This was immediately when they released. I just scrolled thru last years thread, it was on June 13th. Soooo, my hopes are this year is including parade since it is obviously listed this time...
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...y-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-194



Good find! I couldn't remember if it was there and then gone but I do remember a lot of chatter around no more parade viewing. I have a little glimmer of hope back now knowing that it was never part of the description last year from the get go.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Leave it to Disney, to not have everything together tho. Seriously, so frustrating trying to Sherlock all of this...


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> Yes, I am aware that it always costs more. But I am going by what the website says (which I understand may be incorrect). It says it includes parade viewing at an additional cost so I am going to hope whoever is responsible for writing these descriptions for Disney isn’t a total moron and that it actually does include parade viewing as advertised.


My response was to your comment “Well as of now it appears as though Terrace seating costs more because of reserved parade viewing.”

And while yes, we’d love it if Disney information was always accurate, when the dessert parties were initially released last year parade viewing was also mentioned....and subsequently removed later on. So I’m much more inclined to think this is another error, since the email confirmations make no mention of the parade viewing they are advertising.

It also states that the event itself is an additional cost - not the parade viewing.

ETA: I am definitely still hoping for parade viewing too, and have booked it just in case, but I’ve just been burned too many times to be confident!


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> My response was to your comment “Well as of now it appears as though Terrace seating costs more because of reserved parade viewing.”
> 
> And while yes, we’d love it if Disney information was always accurate, when the dessert parties were initially released last year parade viewing was also mentioned....and subsequently removed later on. So I’m much more inclined to think this is another error, since the email confirmations make no mention of the parade viewing they are advertising.
> 
> It also states that the event itself is an additional cost - not the parade viewing.



I took the “at an additional cost” as referring to the supposed reserved parade viewing. Maybe I am not reading it correctly though. It’s really not that big of a deal.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> Good find! I couldn't remember if it was there and then gone but I do remember a lot of chatter around no more parade viewing. I have a little glimmer of hope back now knowing that it was never part of the description last year from the get go.


I think it was included in the MVMCP description last year, then subsequently removed.


----------



## GillianP1301

I just called and not much help from the CM. She had no other information other than what is listed on the website. While I was on the phone with her, I checked the official calendar because I'm thinking knowing the parade time will give a hint if the viewing will be included because if it's a 9:15pm parade like last year, then the viewing can't be part of the package, there isn't enough time between it and Hallowishes, but if it it's 8:15, like it was in 2016 then pretty good chance the viewing is included. Well, only Hallowishes at 10:15 is on the calendar, the parade times aren't loaded yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> I just called and not much help from the CM. She had no other information other than what is listed on the website. While I was on the phone with her, I checked the official calendar because I'm thinking knowing the parade time will give a hint if the viewing will be included because if it's a 9:15pm parade like last year, then the viewing can't be part of the package, there isn't enough time between it and Hallowishes, but if it it's 8:15, like it was in 2016 then pretty good chance the viewing is included. Well, only Hallowishes at 10:15 is on the calendar, the parade times aren't loaded yet.


I’ve been thinking the same thing and have been trying to get the parade times to load for a couple days now. That will tell us for sure I think.


----------



## Haley R

Well I went ahead and booked the Terrace party for October 25. It will be our second party and I was hoping for the parade viewing so we can take our time and not worry about finding a spot. I'm excited!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

If they did indeed do this "error" again in regards to the parade, that's terrible on their end. _Almost_ like a bait and switch...


----------



## areno79

Man, Disney is going to get a very angry email from me if they pull back on parade viewing for the Terrace party. That is the main reason I booked this party.
I don't understand how the department that plans these events can't get their act together once it's released to the public. It shouldn't be that difficult!


----------



## mamapenguin

Euby said:


> It's currently ranked 26th least crowded out of 34 parties.  Their note states "Sold out 2 days in advance in 2013 and 1 day in advance in 2014. "
> 
> Other than that no other indications as to why it's expected to be crowded.


Some schools have a 4 day weekend after the 11th (Thursday, Friday off). It was the same last year too. I guess I will probably hang onto that Hallowishes Terrace Reservation, now seeing the crowd prediction. (Thanks Dis for letting me know it was live).


----------



## GillianP1301

areno79 said:


> Man, Disney is going to get a very angry email from me if they pull back on parade viewing for the Terrace party. That is the main reason I booked this party.
> I don't understand how the department that plans these events can't get their act together once it's released to the public. It shouldn't be that difficult!



I totally agree with you!

My theory is that the group responsible for the dessert packages are different then the group responsible for parade viewing and like most large corporations, getting the two to talk to each other is probably very difficult, even if they sit next to each other. The dessert party people would need confirmation on parade time to know it will coincide with their offer and if the parade people aren't ready to confirm yet, then we have confusion. Which leads to the question of, why release the dessert party at all until all your donald duckies are in a row? Some days I would just love to be a fly on the wall in their offices just to see how this all goes down.


----------



## PrincessBelle23

Hi! Does anyone know if the 7 Dwarfs sign autographs at the party?  I was thinking no since I'm sure the line is already painfully long, but wanted to be prepared if they do.


----------



## Rich M

I booked the Terrance for Oct 16th. I am a little worried like most about weather or not Parade viewing is part of it besides that am I correct that the only difference better the two is that you would get a seat at Terrance and you would be standing at Garden? From what I hear the Garden one has a better view?


----------



## Rich M

So I just did the Chat on the Disney webpage and got this answer in regards to the parade viewing:



It is a little scary to me that I am spending so much on my vacation and it seems like the CM's know very little about there product.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Hmmm, I don't think you can see the parade from the Terrace, maybe I am wrong?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

On another note, CRT appears to be open, atleast to 6 on my date, (august 17) so if you were waiting, go check your dates.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Rich M said:


> So I just did the Chat on the Disney webpage and got this answer in regards to the parade viewing:
> 
> View attachment 326336
> 
> *It is a little scary to me that I am spending so much on my vacation and it seems like the CM's know very little about there product*.



So true!!!


----------



## Rich M

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Hmmm, I don't think you can see the parade from the Terrace, maybe I am wrong?



I asked that in the chat and then she came back and said that seating for the parade is not available so she guessed you couldn't. Then she stated to me that the only information they have is whats available on the website. If that is the case then why have a chat since I can see everything they can?


----------



## chuff88

Okay, so I also tried chatting with a CM. I don't have a screenshot, but they indicated that the Tomorrowland Terrace party includes parade viewing. I'm still not super confident though. The answers I got were fairly vague, and didn't specifically address my questions. However, when I first asked about the parade viewing I got an emphatic yes, but it seemed to only apply to the Terrace party.

ETA: NEVERMIND. It sounds like there is NO specific parade viewing for either party, though definitely not for the Plaza Garden option. I'm still not 100% sure on the Terrace. I think we're going to book the Plaza Garden party, but I'm not sure yet.

The CM did seem to indicate that the Plaza Garden was a good parade viewing spot. If the party starts at 8:45, and the parade steps off in Frontierland at 9:15, that could actually be a good option. I think we are going to book the garden party and if it doesn't turn out to be good parade viewing we will just catch the later parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessBelle23 said:


> Hi! Does anyone know if the 7 Dwarfs sign autographs at the party?  I was thinking no since I'm sure the line is already painfully long, but wanted to be prepared if they do.


They do not. No cards handed out either.


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Hmmm, I don't think you can see the parade from the Terrace, maybe I am wrong?


You could see the tops of the floats if you hang over the railing. If THIS is what they mean by “parade viewing” I will be enraged!


----------



## anomamatt

CMs don’t know anything. Sad, but true. Honestly we won’t know for sure until the first party. At least the cancellation policy is very reasonable (5 days).


----------



## MacMama0930

I mean, it specifically states that the Terrace party kicks off with parade viewing in a reserved spot on Main Street. How can they possibly not include that? That would be false advertisement right? I booked for 10/16 and I will be fuming mad if it doesn’t include parade viewing.


----------



## anomamatt

MacMama0930 said:


> I mean, it specifically states that the Terrace party kicks off with parade viewing in a reserved spot on Main Street. How can they possibly not include that? That would be false advertisement right? I booked for 10/16 and I will be fuming mad if it doesn’t include parade viewing.



Well, they did it last year...  it first said it included the parade.  Then we found out it didn't and the website was updated.

here is a good post from 2017 (mid-June) that explains what happened last year on this topic (is the parade included): http://www.msn.disboards.com/thread...rty-boo-to-you.3580223/page-204#post-57753079

here's another: https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rty-boo-to-you.3580223/page-197#post-57738328

Many people (me included) cancelled last year when we found out the parade viewing was not included.  

I booked this year again and have my fingers crossed. But fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice...


----------



## Texans_loyal

Has anyone come up with costume ideas yet? I am so lost.


----------



## chuff88

Alright... I booked the plaza garden Hallowishes dessert party for 10/4. If reviews are overwhelming negative I'll cancel, but I think we'll likely keep it.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

anomamatt said:


> CMs don’t know anything. Sad, but true. Honestly we won’t know for sure until the first party. At least the cancellation policy is very reasonable (5 days).



Anything? Really?


----------



## anomamatt

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Anything? Really?



Okay, okay that was a LOT of hyperbole...  how about anything other than what is on the website (which may or may not be correct).  ;-). But how many reports do we get each day where a CM provided incorrect information?  (rhetorical, but a lot!)

And I should have specified, I was referring to CMs who answer the phones...  clearly the guest services CMs, for example, *absolutely* know what they are talking about.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> They do not. No cards handed out either.



No signature cards either!?  Well, that stinks!   Do you get a SC from Pooh & Gang?


----------



## GirlDreamer

Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.

How strict are they with the cape rule? I'm looking at a Snow White dress that appears to have a cape that might be attached, but it goes below the waist. I've asked the seller if it's detachable, but I haven't had a reply yet.


----------



## dachsie

Has anyone tried to email guest services to find out if parade viewing is included??  It does no good to regurgitate the problem without trying to get an answer


----------



## anomamatt

dachsie said:


> Has anyone tried to email guest services to find out if parade viewing is included??  It does no good to regurgitate the problem without trying to get an answer



is it possible to email guest services?  I didn't think it was, but I could be wrong.  Emails to guest.communications don't go there, for example -- they go to an email center of CMs who won't know anything that isn't on the website.


----------



## Rich M

dachsie said:


> Has anyone tried to email guest services to find out if parade viewing is included??  It does no good to regurgitate the problem without trying to get an answer



I did send one and I put in it the frustration with the online chat if they only have access to the same information that I have. I am waiting for a response.


----------



## FoxC63

GirlDreamer said:


> Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
> How strict are they with the cape rule? I'm looking at a Snow White dress that appears to have a cape that might be attached, but it goes below the waist. I've asked the seller if it's detachable, but I haven't had a reply yet.



They are not that strict.  Last year I saw full capes on two men dressed as the Hat Box Ghost.  One pulled it off perfectly, the other not so well.  Regardless I hope your cape is detachable in case you get too warm to wear it.  Make sure you bring a lite weight tote to put it in and separate from your candy haul.  Some reported their chocolate melted.


----------



## Rich M

Does anyone know if you can stay and watch the parade from the garden area? Is this a good view for the parade?


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> Has anyone tried to email guest services to find out if parade viewing is included??  It does no good to regurgitate the problem without trying to get an answer



Last year many of us emailed Guest Services regarding the FP fiasco only to be entertained with different results.  Chat has never been helpful in most situations either.  I believe the information everyone receives is the same so no bashing on any CM - they are not responsible for what management gives them.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Does anyone know if you can stay and watch the parade from the garden area? Is this a good view for the parade?



It's not a good view and I don't recommend it.


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> Does anyone know if you can stay and watch the parade from the garden area? Is this a good view for the parade?


The impression I got from the CM I chatted with is that you'd be best off watching the first parade from the garden area before the fireworks start. Last year, the first parade stepped off at 9:15. Currently the website lists 8:45 as the time for the Plaza Garden dessert party. I think if you got there, ate a few desserts, maybe got a box or stashed some in a bag and got out to the plaza by about 9:10, you could watch the whole parade from there. If it ends around 9:45, there are then about 30 minutes before the fireworks start.

Does anyone know if you can reenter the dessert portion of the party once you go out to the plaza? Could you, in theory, do what I just described but go back to the desserts between the parade and the fireworks?


----------



## GirlDreamer

FoxC63 said:


> They are not that strict.  Last year I saw full capes on two men dressed as the Hat Box Ghost.  One pulled it off perfectly, the other not so well.  Regardless I hope your cape is detachable in case you get too warm to wear it.  Make sure you bring a lite weight tote to put it in and separate from your candy haul.  Some reported their chocolate melted.



Thanks. Having looked at a different seller (on Amazon), I think it might be detachable as their picture seems to be the exact same dress, except they show it from the side as well and there' s no cape in that picture. I've already got a fairy costume, but I might be getting my DH some Dopey accessories, so it would be fun if we matched.


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> It's not a good view and I don't recommend it.


What makes it not a good view?


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> The impression I got from the CM I chatted with is that you'd be best off watching the first parade from the garden area before the fireworks start. Last year, the first parade stepped off at 9:15. Currently the website lists 8:45 as the time for the Plaza Garden dessert party. I think if you got there, ate a few desserts, maybe got a box or stashed some in a bag and got out to the plaza by about 9:10, you could watch the whole parade from there. If it ends around 9:45, there are then about 30 minutes before the fireworks start.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can reenter the dessert portion of the party once you go out to the plaza? Could you, in theory, do what I just described but go back to the desserts between the parade and the fireworks?



I specifically asked this when we were there last year and it was a non issue, so yes you can leave and return as long as you have your lanyard on.


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> What makes it not a good view?



Way too many people on Main Street.  If you're super tall then give it a try.


----------



## FoxC63

GirlDreamer said:


> Thanks. Having looked at a different seller (on Amazon), I think it might be detachable as their picture seems to be the exact same dress, except they show it from the side as well and there' s no cape in that picture. I've already got a fairy costume, but I might be getting my DH some Dopey accessories, so it would be fun if we matched.



Love the sound of your ideas!  Hope you can post pictures on the:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]Costume Thread[/URL]


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Way too many people on Main Street.  If you're super tall then give it a try.



Interesting but do you think it would work for the second parade or still too many people?


----------



## anomamatt

chuff88 said:


> What makes it not a good view?



Check out @Robo's maps: https://www.disboards.com/threads/maps-of-wdw-by-robo-65-maps-more.3545729/#post-56460944

The problem is that you will be behind ~10 people deep between the curb and where the garden starts.  So it's not going to be a good view, even if you are up against the west railing.


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> I specifically asked this when we were there last year and it was a non issue, so yes you can leave and return as long as you have your lanyard on.


Okay so follow up question... the dessert party starts at 8:45 and the fireworks start at 10:15. If we want to see the 9:15 parade, are we better off arriving at the dessert party late? Should we watch the parade, go to the dessert party and gather our desserts, and then head out to the viewing area? Or should we just forgo the party altogether?


----------



## chuff88

anomamatt said:


> Check out @Robo's maps: https://www.disboards.com/threads/maps-of-wdw-by-robo-65-maps-more.3545729/#post-56460944
> 
> The problem is that you will be behind ~10 people deep between the curb and where the garden starts.  So it's not going to be a good view, even if you are up against the west railing.


Yeah.... I realized I was misreading the map.


----------



## areno79

Texans_loyal said:


> Has anyone come up with costume ideas yet? I am so lost.



@FoxC63 Has a thread specifically talking about Costumes for MNSSHP...you should check it out! 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/


----------



## areno79

In one of the previous posts someone linked to discussion from last year (or maybe the year before), discussing how they all sent emails to Disney complaining that the dessert party was sold with parade viewing, and Disney took it away after people booked it. Does anyone know which email address would be the best one to use to get it to the powers that be?
This is really beyond ridiculous. Many of us are booking the party because of the parade viewing, and it clearly states it on their website. I don't know if it's the party planning department, or IT, or Joe Schmoe, but they really need a better checks and balances system when people are paying them a lot of money for something that may not be true.


----------



## GirlDreamer

FoxC63 said:


> Love the sound of your ideas!  Hope you can post pictures on the:  Costume Thread



Thanks, I'll have to check that out


----------



## GillianP1301

chuff88 said:


> Okay so follow up question... the dessert party starts at 8:45 and the fireworks start at 10:15. If we want to see the 9:15 parade, are we better off arriving at the dessert party late? Should we watch the parade, go to the dessert party and gather our desserts, and then head out to the viewing area? Or should we just forgo the party altogether?



You're assuming you'll be able to be in the viewing area that early. The description of the plaza garden party is you can check into the party 90 minutes early and you are then escorted from the party to the fireworks viewing area in the plaza. There is no mention of parade viewing in the party description.

Now the terrace party has the parade viewing in it's description, but the 9:15 start time is throwing everybody. But at this point, I'm assuming the parade viewing will only be with the terrace version or none at all. I'd be very surprised if it got added to the plaza one at this point.


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> What makes it not a good view?



The horrible black line on the sidewalk is full of people, some sit but most stand and they will be in your direct line of view.  You will be behind them if you view the parade while in the Garden View area.  You can watch the parade on Main Street but trying to secure a really good view is time consuming.   I hope this helps.

*EDIT:*  Just for full clarity, the Plaza Garden (aka, Garden View) is incorrectly labeled on this map. It’s really the green area underneath the word “view” and that smoking sign. Per @GADisneyDad14


----------



## mamapenguin

FoxC63 said:


> I specifically asked this when we were there last year and it was a non issue, so yes you can leave and return as long as you have your lanyard on.


What does this lanyard look like? I hope it isn’t big.


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> The horrible black line on the sidewalk is full of people, some sit but most stand and they will be in your direct line of view.  You will be behind them if you view the parade while in the Garden View area.  You can watch the parade on Main Street but trying to secure a really good view is time consuming.   I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 326377


I already posted this, but I have a follow up question. We definitely want to see the parade, fireworks, and Hocus Pocus spelltacular. If we want to see the 9:15 parade, are we better off arriving at the dessert party late? Should we watch the parade, go to the dessert party and gather our desserts, and then head out to the fireworks viewing area? Or should we just forgo the party altogether? Or should we plan to do the later parade?

I'm really having a hard time prioritizing things. We are only going to one party, but our priorities for that party are the special events (what I listed above), and some rides and trick or treating if there's time. Character meets are our lowest priority, and will only be done if we can jump in a short line. We are planning to do our whole MK day before the party, and we have at least one other partial MK day during our trip.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> Does anyone know if you can stay and watch the parade from the garden area? Is this a good view for the parade?



DS and I watched the parade from the Plaza Garden last year.   As others have stated, it’s not ideal.  But it wasn’t terrible either. 

Pros were that we had plenty of room and didn’t spend a second holding down a spot in advance.  I could easily put DS on my shoulders and not bother anyone - giving him a great high up view.   The garden does have an ever so slight higher elevation change than the areas right around it.  

Cons were you are a large sidewalk’s length “back” from the route and I had to hold 50+ lbs  on my shoulders for 20+ minutes on a hot night!  LOL!

But in all seriousness, we sort of did it on purpose as we had plans to watch the second parade “for real.”  So the less than ideal conditions for the first parade (and not having to spend any time waiting for a spot) were perfect for our style.


----------



## anomamatt

chuff88 said:


> I already posted this, but I have a follow up question. We definitely want to see the parade, fireworks, and Hocus Pocus spelltacular. If we want to see the 9:15 parade, are we better off arriving at the dessert party late? Should we watch the parade, go to the dessert party and gather our desserts, and then head out to the fireworks viewing area? Or should we just forgo the party altogether? Or should we plan to do the later parade?
> 
> I'm really having a hard time prioritizing things. We are only going to one party, but our priorities for that party are the special events (what I listed above), and some rides and trick or treating if there's time. Character meets are our lowest priority, and will only be done if we can jump in a short line. We are planning to do our whole MK day before the party, and we have at least one other partial MK day during our trip.



If your schedule will accommodate it, I would recommend the second parade.  It's MUCH less crowded.

I have young kids and I need to do the 1st parade.  Right now I have the Terrace party booked, but if it doesn't actually include the parade, I'm going to cancel it.  Because as you say, the timing doesn't work well for the first parade and then a dessert party.


----------



## FoxC63

mamapenguin said:


> What does this lanyard look like? I hope it isn’t big.



Kind of close to this is, if infact they are doing it this year. You're not required to wear it 24/7 but you need to have it to enter and re-enter.  They did this with the Sleepy Hallow Event too which can be seen here:  Itinerary Thread Post #12


----------



## anomamatt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Pros were that we had plenty of room and didn’t spend a second holding down a spot in advance.  I could easily put DS on my shoulders and not bother anyone - giving him a great high up view.
> 
> Cons were you are a large sidewalk’s length “back” from the route and I had to hold 50+ lbs  on my shoulders for 20+ minutes on a hot night!  LOL!



haha.  He had a great view...  and you probably had a sore back/neck after.


----------



## GillianP1301

I've just tried to email *wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com*

Calling has gotten me nowhere and several others of you are having just as little luck calling and/or the online chat. Incompetence in general drives me batpoop crazy, but incompetence when I'm spending thousands of dollars pretty much puts me over the edge.

I'll report back if I get any response.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> DS and I watched the parade from the Plaza Garden last year.   As others have stated, it’s not ideal.  But it wasn’t terrible either.
> 
> Pros were that we had plenty of room and didn’t spend a second holding down a spot in advance.  I could easily put DS on my shoulders and not bother anyone - giving him a great high up view.
> 
> Cons were you are a large sidewalk’s length “back” from the route and I had to hold 50+ lbs  on my shoulders for 20+ minutes on a hot night!  LOL!
> 
> But in all seriousness, we sort of did it on purpose as we had plans to watch the second parade “for real.”  So the less than ideal conditions for the first parade (and not having to spend any time waiting for a spot) were perfect for our style.



How was *your* view?  I get parents put their kids on their shoulder or hold their recording devises above eye view, can't say I'm a fan of this practice as many don't acknowledge other people behind them.  Nope, not a fan


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> The horrible black line on the sidewalk is full of people, some sit but most stand and they will be in your direct line of view.  You will be behind them if you view the parade while in the Garden View area.  You can watch the parade on Main Street but trying to secure a really good view is time consuming.   I hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 326377



Just for full clarity, the Plaza Garden (aka, Garden View) is incorrectly labeled on this map.  It’s really the green area underneath the word “view” and that smoking sign.


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> @FoxC63 Has a thread specifically talking about Costumes for MNSSHP...you should check it out!
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/“official”-2018-mickey’s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/



Thanks for the shout out buddy!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just for full clarity, the Plaza Garden (aka, Garden View) is incorrectly labeled on this map.  It’s really the green area underneath the word “view” and that smoking sign.



I was trying to define the side walk and the crowds of people there.  I'll up date the post as to not confuse any one.  Thank you for catching that!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> How was *your* view?  I get parents put their kids on their shoulder or hold their recording devises above eye view, can't say I'm a fan of this practice as many don't acknowledge other people behind them.  Nope, not a fan



For the record, I wouldn’t have done that any other place except for somewhere like the garden where there was no one behind us at all.

My personal view?  Not very good! But DS was happy and sometimes I’m OK with him having all the fun.  I do still enjoy the fun music and vibe in the hub when the parade is going on, even if I can only really see the floats above head-high.


----------



## anomamatt

FoxC63 said:


> How was *your* view?  I get parents put their kids on their shoulder or hold their recording devises above eye view, can't say I'm a fan of this practice as many don't acknowledge other people behind them.  Nope, not a fan



Being in the garden is one of the very few places this would not be disruptive to others (just disruptive to @GADisneyDad14's enjoyment of the parade)...  But as he outlined, for his situation, it's a great way to give his kid a "free/extra" view of the parade.

Honestly, I am impressed with his dedication...  If my kid asked, I'd be like, "no way, kiddo".  haha.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

anomamatt said:


> haha.  He had a great view...  and you probably had a sore back/neck after.



Very sore!


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> Being in the garden is one of the very few places this would not be disruptive to others (just disruptive to @GADisneyDad14's enjoyment of the parade)...  But as he outlined, for his situation, it's a great way to give his kid a "free/extra" view of the parade.
> 
> Honestly, I am impressed with his dedication...  I'd be like, "no way, kiddo".  haha.



I can work with the fact he was aware of those behind him but not everyone is like @GADisneyDad14


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GillianP1301 said:


> You're assuming you'll be able to be in the viewing area that early. The description of the plaza garden party is you can check into the party 90 minutes early and you are then escorted from the party to the fireworks viewing area in the plaza. There is no mention of parade viewing in the party description.
> 
> Now the terrace party has the parade viewing in it's description, *but the 9:15 start time is throwing everybody*. But at this point, I'm assuming the parade viewing will only be with the terrace version or none at all. I'd be very surprised if it got added to the plaza one at this point.



I'm assuming the 9:15 pm start time for the terrace party is referring to the start of the parade, but you know what "assuming" does, LOL!  



chuff88 said:


> I already posted this, but I have a follow up question. We definitely want to see the parade, fireworks, and Hocus Pocus spelltacular. If we want to see the 9:15 parade, are we better off arriving at the dessert party late? Should we watch the parade, go to the dessert party and gather our desserts, and then head out to the fireworks viewing area? Or should we just forgo the party altogether? Or should we plan to do the later parade?
> 
> I'm really having a hard time prioritizing things. We are only going to one party, but our priorities for that party are the special events (what I listed above), and some rides and trick or treating if there's time. Character meets are our lowest priority, and will only be done if we can jump in a short line. We are planning to do our whole MK day before the party, and we have at least one other partial MK day during our trip.



If you want to do the party, I would go to the party, watch the fireworks, then do Hocus Pocus and the second parade.  If you watch the parade first, depending on where you watch from, you aren't going to get to the party until around 9:50 pm - 10:00 pm.  That doesn't give you a lot of time to enjoy the desserts at the party.


----------



## dachsie

areno79 said:


> In one of the previous posts someone linked to discussion from last year (or maybe the year before), discussing how they all sent emails to Disney complaining that the dessert party was sold with parade viewing, and Disney took it away after people booked it. Does anyone know which email address would be the best one to use to get it to the powers that be?
> This is really beyond ridiculous. Many of us are booking the party because of the parade viewing, and it clearly states it on their website. I don't know if it's the party planning department, or IT, or Joe Schmoe, but they really need a better checks and balances system when people are paying them a lot of money that may not be true.


George Kalogridis sp? He is who I usually get answers from. I am not home so can’t get his email until I get there in a few hours but would be happy to share if someone else doesn’t have it


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm assuming the 9:15 pm start time for the terrace party is referring to the start of the parade, but you know what "assuming" does, LOL!



I might have missed some of the discussion above, but I took it as being the normal start time for the Terrace version of the dessert party - which is 1 hour before fireworks for non-party nights too.


----------



## GillianP1301

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I might have missed some of the discussion above, but I took it as being the normal start time for the Terrace version of the dessert party - which is 1 hour before fireworks for non-party nights too.



Yes, I agree. The current times of 9:15 for terrace and 8:45 for garden are consistent with the 60 and 90 windows before fireworks for dessert parties. If there were no mention of the parade in the terrace party description, that would all make perfect sense and I guess why we are left debating is the 9:15 time wrong or is the party description wrong? If they post the parade start time as 9:15, that will pretty much put a nail in the debate. If they post a parade time of 8:15, then the terrace folks may get that parade viewing after all.

For what it's worth, both MVMCP parties have no mention of parade and their start times are also consistent with the 60/90 minutes before fireworks. 

I have spent way too much time researching, speculating and trying to get answers on this... I'm like a dog with a bone, but I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> No signature cards either!?  Well, that stinks!   Do you get a SC from Pooh & Gang?


Yes, Pooh gang gives a card.


----------



## Cluelyss

mamapenguin said:


> What does this lanyard look like? I hope it isn’t big.


Last year it was just a bracelet, similar to the party bands.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> For what it's worth, both MVMCP parties have no mention of parade and their start times are also consistent with the 60/90 minutes before fireworks.


I think this is the most telling factor of all. There would be no reason to include parade viewing with one party and not the other. Just like last year, parade viewing gets mentioned in one description and not the other....and is ultimately included with neither.


----------



## areno79

Cluelyss said:


> I think this is the most telling factor of all. There would be no reason to include parade viewing with one party and not the other. Just like last year, parade viewing gets mentioned in one description and not the other....and is ultimately included with neither.


How insane would it be for them to make the same mistake 2 years in a row??


----------



## anomamatt

areno79 said:


> How insane would it be for them to make the same mistake 2 years in a row??



If it was any company other than Disney, it would be shocking.  It's (unfortunately) totally par for the course for WDW.


----------



## chuff88

areno79 said:


> How insane would it be for them to make the same mistake 2 years in a row??


Not that insane considering that two different CMs today told me that both FEA and SW dessert parties were already bookable for September, and then the second told me that every night of our trip (9/29-10/6) is totally booked for both of them. I think they both just have bad information and they actually aren't bookable for anyone, even by calling, but I'm honestly freaking out because the SW dessert party in particular is something I really want to do as a special thing for my birthday celebration, and if I can't reserve it just because I didn't know I ever could I'm going to be really upset.


----------



## anneboleyn

I never complain when it comes to Disney trips or when Disney proves that they don’t know their butt from their elbow...I usually just focus on the positive aspects.

But man oh man are they gonna get a doozy of an email from me if they don’t provide the parade viewing when it is right there in the dang description or end up removing anything alluding to the parade at a later date.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Well, I just read some of the MVMCP posts last year when parties were released, and the parade was NOT listed originally. Apparently rumors and people calling in getting told incorrect info that the parade was included, is where all the confusion began. 
NOW, the times still seem wonky, and who knows , especially when there is not one for MVMCP, But, I am still hopeful, maybe naive, but hopeful. 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rty-2017-believe-in-the-magic.3587769/page-51 (post 1015 starts it)

FWIW, just trying to distract myself, DD23 having a C-section, so trying to stay busy, so researching this is keeping my mind off it, lol


----------



## anomamatt

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well, I just read some of the MVMCP posts last year when parties were released, and the parade was NOT listed originally. Apparently rumors and people calling in getting told incorrect info that the parade was included, is where all the confusion began.
> NOW, the times still seem wonky, and who knows , especially when there is not one for MVMCP, But, I am still hopeful, maybe naive, but hopeful.




But MNSSHP dessert party DOES have a history of this.  Last year the descriptions said parade viewing was included.  That wording was removed in mid-June, after people (me included) booked the party.  Given the timing of the parties this year (e.g., terrace party starting at 9:15pm), it's unfortunately likely this is the case again and parade viewing won't be included.

I hope my skepticism is wrong.  I even booked the dessert party again for this year hoping I am wrong.  But I have a bad feeling we are going to be disappointed again.  It's following the exact same pattern as last year.


----------



## Sparkly

Just ordered most of the components needed for my halloween costume, yay! Just need some blue shorts, then to put it all together


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

anneboleyn said:


> I never complain when it comes to Disney trips or when Disney proves that they don’t know their butt from their elbow...I usually just focus on the positive aspects.
> 
> But man oh man are they gonna get a doozy of an email from me if they don’t provide the parade viewing when it is right there in the dang description or end up removing anything alluding to the parade at a later date.


Print print print


----------



## dachsie

here is that email:  George.kalogridis@disney.com


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well, I just read some of the MVMCP posts last year when parties were released, and the parade was NOT listed originally. Apparently rumors and people calling in getting told incorrect info that the parade was included, is where all the confusion began.
> NOW, the times still seem wonky, and who knows , especially when there is not one for MVMCP, But, I am still hopeful, maybe naive, but hopeful.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...rty-2017-believe-in-the-magic.3587769/page-51 (post 1015 starts it)
> 
> FWIW, just trying to distract myself, DD23 having a C-section, so trying to stay busy, so researching this is keeping my mind off it, lol



Thank you so much for including links when you post!  It's not to confirm what you're saying rather more of a way to read and stay informed, thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> But MNSSHP dessert party DOES have a history of this.  Last year the descriptions said parade viewing was included.  That wording was removed in mid-June, after people (me included) booked the party.  Given the timing of the parties this year (e.g., terrace party starting at 9:15pm), it's unfortunately likely this is the case again and party viewing won't be included.
> 
> I hope my skepticism is wrong.  I even booked the party again for this year hoping I am wrong.  But I have a bad feeling we are going to be disappointed again.  It's following the exact same pattern as last year.



How unfortunate. Can I add, I hope your wrong!   Just kidding!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I might have missed some of the discussion above, but I took it as being the normal start time for the Terrace version of the dessert party - which is 1 hour before fireworks for non-party nights too.



Argh.  I only booked it for the parade viewing.  We are going to the second party in August so I'm hoping we get a report after the first party as that will (just barely) give me enough time to cancel and get a refund if they pull the parade viewing.  Ugh.


----------



## Haley R

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Argh.  I only booked it for the parade viewing.  We are going to the second party in August so I'm hoping we get a report after the first party as that will (just barely) give me enough time to cancel and get a refund if they pull the parade viewing.  Ugh.


I only booked it for the parade viewing as well. Otherwise, I would have booked the garden view for the fireworks.


----------



## Rich M

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Argh.  I only booked it for the parade viewing.  We are going to the second party in August so I'm hoping we get a report after the first party as that will (just barely) give me enough time to cancel and get a refund if they pull the parade viewing.  Ugh.



I honestly hope we get it well before that time.  If it states it and its not taken down well before then I am sure we will have lots of angry folks asking for refunds


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Chiming in to ditto that it was a pain to work with FedEx to get our tickets.


----------



## Abbey1

GirlDreamer said:


> Capes may be worn if the length does not go below the waist.
> How strict are they with the cape rule? I'm looking at a Snow White dress that appears to have a cape that might be attached, but it goes below the waist. I've asked the seller if it's detachable, but I haven't had a reply yet.



You can always pack a couple of safety pins on the off chance that there’s an issue with the length so you can pin the cape at the party, but as someone else replied, I have seen several people wearing capes that go below the waist (this was at Disneyland, but they gave the same costume guidelines).


----------



## GirlDreamer

Abbey1 said:


> You can always pack a couple of safety pins on the off chance that there’s an issue with the length so you can pin the cape at the party, but as someone else replied, I have seen several people wearing capes that go below the waist (this was at Disneyland, but they gave the same costume guidelines).



Thanks, that's a good suggestion. I've had a reply now that the cape isn't detachable, so I'll definitely bring some safety pins to be on the safe side if I do get that costume.


----------



## DQUIN5340

Just got reservations for CRT for MNSSHP.   Now my trip is complete.


----------



## Rich M

I got a response from Disney today.  This is what it says:

Dear Richard,



Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!



We are excited to hear that you are coming for a visit!



Traditionally there is reserved seating along Main Street USA to watch the "Boo to You" Parade. This is subject to change.  A Cast Member at the Dessert Party will be able to tell you where the location will be.



If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.



Have a Magical Day and a Vacation filled with Pixie Dust and Dreams!



Sincerely,



Harlow Fraser

eCommerce Sales and Service Team



PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.


----------



## anomamatt

Rich M said:


> I got a response from Disney today.  This is what it says:
> ...
> Traditionally there is reserved seating along Main Street USA to watch the "Boo to You" Parade. This is subject to change.  A Cast Member at the Dessert Party will be able to tell you where the location will be.
> ...
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



Oh, Disney...  haha.  "Traditionally", does that mean in 2016, but not 2017...  Unfortunately, this is par for the course in terms of responses.  And the "please note all this can change" is priceless...  pay for it now, but we might change it right before you arrive!  I assume this came from guest communications?

Does anyone know if there is a direct email to guest services?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Rich M said:


> I got a response from Disney today.  This is what it says:
> 
> Dear Richard,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> 
> 
> We are excited to hear that you are coming for a visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionally there is reserved seating along Main Street USA to watch the "Boo to You" Parade. This is subject to change.  A Cast Member at the Dessert Party will be able to tell you where the location will be.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Magical Day and a Vacation filled with Pixie Dust and Dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Harlow Fraser
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.





anomamatt said:


> Oh, Disney...  haha.  "Traditionally", does that mean in 2016, but not 2017...  Unfortunately, this is par for the course in terms of responses.  And the "please note all this can change" is priceless...  pay for it now, but we might change it right before you arrive!  I assume this came from guest communications?
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a direct email to guest services?



Maybe you can use the new Lost and Found service on MDE if they take away parade viewing?

You can tell them you paid for it but then they  lost it and you want to know when they find what they advertised, and that you paid for!!


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> I got a response from Disney today.  This is what it says:
> 
> Dear Richard,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> 
> 
> We are excited to hear that you are coming for a visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionally there is reserved seating along Main Street USA to watch the "Boo to You" Parade. This is subject to change.  A Cast Member at the Dessert Party will be able to tell you where the location will be.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Magical Day and a Vacation filled with Pixie Dust and Dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Harlow Fraser
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



Crafting a communication that says absolutely nothing of any value while trying hard to give the impression that it does is a true art form. This is one of the best/worst I've seen in awhile.

ETA:  Thank you for sharing this though, appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## anneboleyn

Rich M said:


> I got a response from Disney today.  This is what it says:
> 
> Dear Richard,
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> 
> 
> We are excited to hear that you are coming for a visit!
> 
> 
> 
> Traditionally there is reserved seating along Main Street USA to watch the "Boo to You" Parade. This is subject to change.  A Cast Member at the Dessert Party will be able to tell you where the location will be.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any other questions or challenges, please do not hesitate to contact us by replying to this email or by calling us at 407-939-7765 and we will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Magical Day and a Vacation filled with Pixie Dust and Dreams!
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> 
> Harlow Fraser
> 
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



Any time I read an email response from Disney, that “you say it best when you say nothing at all” song plays in my head.

Imagine if we all gave non-answers like this at our jobs lol. We would be fired.


----------



## GillianP1301

I just got a phone call from WDW (I missed what dept. she said she was calling from) and she said she spoke to Guest Services at the MK and they confirmed there are 2 parades (which we all knew) but that neither of the dessert parties include parade viewing. When I asked her if she was aware that the website said there was, she said not (even though that was in my email). She looked it up and said she would forward to her web group and double check again with Guest Services and get back to me on Monday. She said either the website is wrong or the info she was given is wrong (which we already knew). 

It is honestly sounding more and more like a website error to me. I will post again when I hear back from them on Monday.


----------



## nightmarefan4life

This is my first year going to MSSH party and im wicked excited. From what i read about the ticket seems like it'll be fun, considering halloween is my favorite holiday and seeing disney all decorated will be amazing.


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> I just got a phone call from WDW (I missed what dept. she said she was calling from) and she said she spoke to Guest Services at the MK and they confirmed there are 2 parades (which we all knew) but that neither of the dessert parties include parade viewing. When I asked her if she was aware that the website said there was, she said not (even though that was in my email). She looked it up and said she would forward to her web group and double check again with Guest Services and get back to me on Monday. She said either the website is wrong or the info she was given is wrong (which we already knew).
> 
> It is honestly sounding more and more like a website error to me. I will post again when I hear back from them on Monday.



Thanks for following up!! I agree that this is looking less and less likely, but I'm still hoping they make it happen for at least the seating they posted the information for!


----------



## mamapenguin

If there really is no parade viewing I will cancel my reservation. I'm going to wait and see at this point though because clearly Disney doesn't have a clue what's on their website. My party isn't until October, so I'm sure someone on here will report the facts before then.


----------



## Haley R

mamapenguin said:


> If there really is no parade viewing I will cancel my reservation. I'm going to wait and see at this point though because clearly Disney doesn't have a clue what's on their website. My party isn't until October, so I'm sure someone on here will report the facts before then.


Same here. Our parties are October 23 & 25 and I will be canceling if there is no parade viewing. We've never had trouble getting spots for fireworks, even for HEA.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I got a response from Disney today.
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.



Thanks for the laugh, I needed it!


----------



## adelaster

Hey everyone - looking for insight from those who have done a party on their arrival day. We have a pretty short flight into MCO, but we don't land until 3pm- staying onsite w/ magic express. We're APs, & don't need to enter before the party officially starts. We'd get a discount on arrival day vs. the following day, an undiscounted friday with a price jump of about $70. Do you think the arrival day party would work, or should we plan on the more expensive & more crowded next night? Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

adelaster said:


> Hey everyone - looking for insight from those who have done a party on their arrival day. We have a pretty short flight into MCO, but we don't land until 3pm- staying onsite w/ magic express. We're APs, & don't need to enter before the party officially starts. We'd get a discount on arrival day vs. the following day, an undiscounted friday with a price jump of about $70. Do you think the arrival day party would work, or should we plan on the more expensive & more crowded next night? Thanks!


I don't think I would do arrival day if you aren't landing until 3 pm because then you have to account for getting to your hotel which could easily take an hour. And what happens if your flight gets delayed? I just wouldn't risk it. We are doing arrival day, but we will land in Orlando at 9:30 am.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

adelaster said:


> Hey everyone - looking for insight from those who have done a party on their arrival day. We have a pretty short flight into MCO, but we don't land until 3pm- staying onsite w/ magic express. We're APs, & don't need to enter before the party officially starts. We'd get a discount on arrival day vs. the following day, an undiscounted friday with a price jump of about $70. Do you think the arrival day party would work, or should we plan on the more expensive & more crowded next night? Thanks!



Are you considering nights that traditionally sell out?  If not, maybe wait and decide when you arrive.  If that feels too risky for you, I would go for the second night.  As PP pointed out, if you have any travel delays, making it to the first party will be difficult.


----------



## adelaster

Haley R said:


> I don't think I would do arrival day if you aren't landing until 3 pm because then you have to account for getting to your hotel which could easily take an hour. And what happens if your flight gets delayed? I just wouldn't risk it. We are doing arrival day, but we will land in Orlando at 9:30 am.



The flight should be fine, it's less than 2 hrs. You're right that it can take up to two hours from airport gate to hotel though. 



DisneyWishes14 said:


> Are you considering nights that traditionally sell out?  If not, maybe wait and decide when you arrive.  If that feels too risky for you, I would go for the second night.  As PP pointed out, if you have any travel delays, making it to the first party will be difficult.



I don't think they have sold out recently- but I haven't found a great historical guide. October 4th or 5th. Obviously I would rather save the money and deal with lighter crowds, but I've also never landed that late & tried to do a party. :/


----------



## Haley R

adelaster said:


> The flight should be fine, it's less than 2 hrs. You're right that it can take up to two hours from airport gate to hotel though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they have sold out recently- but I haven't found a great historical guide. October 4th or 5th. Obviously I would rather save the money and deal with lighter crowds, but I've also never landed that late & tried to do a party. :/


How do you know for sure that the flight will be fine? Our flights to Orlando are always around 2-3 hours, but we have been delayed 5 hours before for a mechanical issue. Anything can happen.


----------



## Micharlotte

We have a party planned for lunch about day, but my daughters birthday is the 9th and it is also a party night. We have a dinner booked at CRT for 5:40 that night. I know this has been asked before but I couldn’t find it, do I need a party ticket for a reservation at that time? There was no warning when I made the reservation, but I just wanted to double check. Thanks again!


----------



## Rich M

Micharlotte said:


> We have a party planned for lunch about day, but my daughters birthday is the 9th and it is also a party night. We have a dinner booked at CRT for 5:40 that night. I know this has been asked before but I couldn’t find it, do I need a party ticket for a reservation at that time? There was no warning when I made the reservation, but I just wanted to double check. Thanks again!



No you don't.  If you do not have a ticket they will just escort you out after your meal.


----------



## Lewdannie

So, I know this was mentioned earlier but can a person with just a Halloween party in their MDE profile schedule fast passes for the period before 7pm?


----------



## CvilleDiane

adelaster said:


> The flight should be fine, it's less than 2 hrs. You're right that it can take up to two hours from airport gate to hotel though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they have sold out recently- but I haven't found a great historical guide. October 4th or 5th. Obviously I would rather save the money and deal with lighter crowds, but I've also never landed that late & tried to do a party. :/



Our direct flight is also a little under two hours, but we have had delays before (usually based on MCO weather!) so I wouldn't plan a party my first night.


----------



## stralkeral229

DQUIN5340 said:


> Just got reservations for CRT for MNSSHP.   Now my trip is complete.



I was able to get one as well for my party night on Oct. 31st!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lewdannie said:


> So, I know this was mentioned earlier but can a person with just a Halloween party in their MDE profile schedule fast passes for the period before 7pm?


  We don’t really know at this time.  This will be my situation too and we are going to the Aug 28th party.  I am going to attempt to book FPs 60 days from arrival and if that doesn’t work, 60 days before our party.  I will report my results back here.  If someone only has party tickets firbin if the parties before us we may find out earlier but if not, mybeindow hopefully opens June 27th.


----------



## mombrontrent

We have never been to a MNSSHP before so are new to this. Trying to decide is Sunday October 28th or Tuesday October 30th would be better. I’m leaning towards the Tuesday at this point. I know both will be busy and possibly even sold out but our plan will be to get there for 4:00 and stay until the end of the night. Any insight?


----------



## Rich M

mombrontrent said:


> We have never been to a MNSSHP before so are new to this. Trying to decide is Sunday October 28th or Tuesday October 30th would be better. I’m leaning towards the Tuesday at this point. I know both will be busy and possibly even sold out but our plan will be to get there for 4:00 and stay until the end of the night. Any insight?



A sold out party is better then no party at all.  As long as you have a plan going in and set your expectations that it will be crowded you will be fine. Personally if it was me I would go for the one away from Halloween so I would do Sunday.  Most locals won't stay late on a Sunday if there kids have school the next day but either way as long as you have a ticket your in so just enjoy what you can and have a great time.


----------



## mombrontrent

Rich M said:


> A sold out party is better then no party at all.  As long as you have a plan going in and set your expectations that it will be crowded you will be fine. Personally if it was me I would go for the one away from Halloween so I would do Sunday.  Most locals won't stay late on a Sunday if there kids have school the next day but either way as long as you have a ticket your in so just enjoy what you can and have a great time.


Thanks, we have never been in the fall before and we were going to skip MNSSHP as my kids are older and want to do the haunted nights at Universal. However since we might not be back at this time of year we figure we just have to do the MNSSHP at least this once to see it for ourselves. “Go big or go home” they say! I’m used to just buying regular tickets now I have the hard tickets to buy for this plus Universal and it’s turning into a very expensive vacation!


----------



## FoxC63

adelaster said:


> I haven't found a great historical guide.



@TISHLOVESDISNEY posted Touring Plans "Least Crowded MNSSHP 2018" and it includes the sold out parties from 2013 to 2017.   Here's the link in case you missed it:
https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## adelaster

FoxC63 said:


> @TISHLOVESDISNEY posted Touring Plans "Least Crowded MNSSHP 2018" and it includes the sold out parties from 2013 to 2017.   Here's the link in case you missed it:
> https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


Thanks!

So I'm looking at a 10 or a 28, and both have sold out in the past. This is why I'd rather decide before going. I realize flight delays are not inevitable, but we don't have date flexibility.


----------



## Rich M

mombrontrent said:


> Thanks, we have never been in the fall before and we were going to skip MNSSHP as my kids are older and want to do the haunted nights at Universal. However since we might not be back at this time of year we figure we just have to do the MNSSHP at least this once to see it for ourselves. “Go big or go home” they say! I’m used to just buying regular tickets now I have the hard tickets to buy for this plus Universal and it’s turning into a very expensive vacation!



Yeah it gets to be expensive.  Halloween time at Disney is great.  Although I prefer Disneyland over Disney World for Halloween its still a great time.  You will have a lot of fun.  Depending on the age of your kids Disney Halloween will be much more family friendly then Universal will be.  Universals is geared to the older crowd and can be scary for the younger kids.  I have not been to the Universal one myself but that is the indication that I get.  No matter what your trip will be loads of fun.  It will probably still be warm too so if you have time and the extra money the water parks are great also.


----------



## mombrontrent

Rich M said:


> Yeah it gets to be expensive.  Halloween time at Disney is great.  Although I prefer Disneyland over Disney World for Halloween its still a great time.  You will have a lot of fun.  Depending on the age of your kids Disney Halloween will be much more family friendly then Universal will be.  Universals is geared to the older crowd and can be scary for the younger kids.  I have not been to the Universal one myself but that is the indication that I get.  No matter what your trip will be loads of fun.  It will probably still be warm too so if you have time and the extra money the water parks are great also.


My kids will be 19, 16 and almost 12 but the oldest is not coming on this trip. We warned the youngest over and over about Universal being scary but she doesn’t care, she insists she’ll be fine. Bad mom I am I let her watch horror movies and she doesn’t scare so I’m sure she will enjoy it or like she says “I like being scared” lol. We have done the water parks many times before but will probably skip those this time as we have a very full schedule already.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

I am planning on 2 parties this year 9/11 and 9/14. Just booked BOG for 9/14! My 1st time at BOG finally! I think one party we will focus on character meets (Jack & Sally again and hopefully Moana), rides, T&T, and pictures. The other will be for parades, fireworks, shows, T&T, pictures. Is this a good plan?


----------



## chuff88

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am planning on 2 parties this year 9/11 and 9/14. Just booked BOG for 9/14! My 1st time at BOG finally! I think one party we will focus on character meets (Jack & Sally again and hopefully Moana), rides, T&T, and pictures. The other will be for parades, fireworks, shows, T&T, pictures. Is this a good plan?


All of these plans from people who are going to two parties really makes me want to do two... I just don’t think it’s in our plans or budget.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mombrontrent said:


> My kids will be 19, 16 and almost 12 but the oldest is not coming on this trip. We warned the youngest over and over about Universal being scary but she doesn’t care, she insists she’ll be fine. Bad mom I am I let her watch horror movies and she doesn’t scare so I’m sure she will enjoy it or like she says “I like being scared” lol. We have done the water parks many times before but will probably skip those this time as we have a very full schedule already.



Feel free to find our HHN thread over on the Universal board if you want to discuss HHN!



disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am planning on 2 parties this year 9/11 and 9/14. Just booked BOG for 9/14! My 1st time at BOG finally! I think one party we will focus on character meets (Jack & Sally again and hopefully Moana), rides, T&T, and pictures. The other will be for parades, fireworks, shows, T&T, pictures. Is this a good plan?



Sounds pretty good. The only thing I would do is save one character with a long wait for the other party and line up for them before the party starts, meet them when they come out then get on with your night of riding. I'd also obviously do the character night first in case you miss anyone you'll have another shot.


----------



## Haley R

chuff88 said:


> All of these plans from people who are going to two parties really makes me want to do two... I just don’t think it’s in our plans or budget.


We just took a day off of our park tickets and decided to do 2 parties instead to help with the budget. So we have 2 MNSSHP tickets and 4-day PH.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

chuff88 said:


> All of these plans from people who are going to two parties really makes me want to do two... I just don’t think it’s in our plans or budget.



I tried to squeeze everything in during a single party last year and wasn't able to do it all. This year I am AP and get a discount on tickets so that helps with the budget a little. I'm going to be there all week attending a conference for work, so might as well have fun in the evenings! Looking forward to F&W too on the evenings I'm not at MNSSHP.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Feel free to find our HHN thread over on the Universal board if you want to discuss HHN!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty good. The only thing I would do is save one character with a long wait for the other party and line up for them before the party starts, meet them when they come out then get on with your night of riding. I'd also obviously do the character night first in case you miss anyone you'll have another shot.


 This is what I was thinking. I only want to meet 2 characters and was thinking the 1st night would be better that is why I chose BOG for the 2nd night.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneybeautyfnp said:


> This is what I was thinking. I only want to meet 2 characters and was thinking the 1st night would be better that is why I chose BOG for the 2nd night.



Oh only 2? I was thinking you just gave 2 as an example haaha. In that case, I'd pay attention here and see if either character starts to meet early, then I'd line up for them before the party start and then try to get the other character during a parade or the fireworks.


----------



## Araminta18

chuff88 said:


> All of these plans from people who are going to two parties really makes me want to do two... I just don’t think it’s in our plans or budget.



Right?  I'd like to do two, but there's just not room in the plans for it.  Oh well.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh only 2? I was thinking you just gave 2 as an example haaha. In that case, I'd pay attention here and see if either character starts to meet early, then I'd line up for them before the party start and then try to get the other character during a parade or the fireworks.


 Yeah I'm just not a big character person in general. I was when I was kid, but those were the days when the characters roamed the park and you could just go right up to them and get a picture taken and hug them. I have to REALLY like a character in order to wait in a long line for it now. Sally & Jack and Moana are my only must dos. IF I see another character has a really short wait time I MIGHT jump in that line to meet it, otherwise the other characters are a skip for me.


----------



## chuff88

Araminta18 said:


> Right?  I'd like to do two, but there's just not room in the plans for it.  Oh well.


We just have so much else we’re doing. In our 9 nights we’re doing 3 dessert parties, MNSSHP, Return to Sleepy Hollow, a Universal day and a ROL dining package.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am planning on 2 parties this year 9/11 and 9/14. Just booked BOG for 9/14! My 1st time at BOG finally! I think one party we will focus on character meets (Jack & Sally again and hopefully Moana), rides, T&T, and pictures. The other will be for parades, fireworks, shows, T&T, pictures. Is this a good plan?



Yep!  Sounds perfect!   What time is your reservation?


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Yep!  Sounds perfect!   What time is your reservation?



Hi there my friend! Our reservation is for 6:35, we should be finished just as the party is getting started.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> This is what I was thinking. I only want to meet 2 characters and was thinking the 1st night would be better that is why I chose BOG for the 2nd night.



And keep your eye on the weather too.  It might be a game changer.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Yep!  Sounds perfect!   What time is your reservation?


sorry double post


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Yeah I'm just not a big character person in general. I was when I was kid, but those were the days when the characters roamed the park and you could just go right up to them and get a picture taken and hug them. I have to REALLY like a character in order to wait in a long line for it now. Sally & Jack and Moana are my only must dos. IF I see another character has a really short wait time I MIGHT jump in that line to meet it, otherwise the other characters are a skip for me.



There were a few last year we were able to meet on the fly:  
Br'er Bear, Br'er Rabbit and Butler Broome from the Haunted Mansion.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> There were a few last year we were able to meet on the fly:
> Br'er Bear, Br'er Rabbit and Butler Broome from the Haunted Mansion.


The butler dude sounds pretty cool. Might add him to the list.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Hi there my friend! Our reservation is for 6:35, we should be finished just as the party is getting started.



Happy to see you back on the threads!   Is everything okay?  6:35pm hmm, you should still sit back and relax there it really is something special.  If you can arrive by 6pm you should take a look around, lots to see there!


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> The butler dude sounds pretty cool. Might add him to the list.



I caught him after his set with either Madame Carlotta or Madame Rinotta not really sure as we didn't watch the show.  Saw him roaming in Liberty Square.  Not sure what time though.  More information & photos about the characters I mentioned can be found on:  Post #427


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Happy to see you back on the threads!   Is everything okay?  6:35pm hmm, you should still sit back and relax there it really is something special.  If you can arrive by 6pm you should take a look around, lots to see there!



Glad to be back! Yeah, my grandmother passed away so I was a little down about that. Thanks for tip! I so excited to finally be able to try BOG!


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Glad to be back! Yeah, my grandmother passed away so I was a little down about that. Thanks for tip! I so excited to finally be able to try BOG!



Woof!  I'm so sorry for your loss.  This is for you!   along with thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Glad to be back! Yeah, my grandmother passed away so I was a little down about that. Thanks for tip! I so excited to finally be able to try BOG!



Does anyone know if the talking armor still talks?  I missed that.  We were in a bit of a rush so ended up meeting the Beast later on in the evening which worked out perfectly, we were first to meet him when he came out and I think we waited 5 minutes.  The manager said it was fine, make sure you ask for that if you need it.


----------



## anneboleyn

So now that the Hallowishes Dessert Party has been booked, my MNSSHP itineraries are finally complete. We are doing three parties, and the plans are:

September 7th: Plaza dinner at 4:45, Terrace Dessert Party at 9:15 (hopefully with parade viewing), and trick or treating/rides in between.

September 9th: We will focus on meeting characters at this one. I am sure my daughter will want to trick or treat as well, especially if Peeps make a return to MNSSHP.

September 11th: My daughter has a Pirates League appt at 4:20 and then dinner at Liberty Tree Tavern at 5:50. We will focus on experiencing whatever we may have missed during the first two parties.

Gah I am so excited! Exactly three months from today will be our first day back at Disney World


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Gah I am so excited! Exactly three months from today will be our first day back at Disney World



Yahoo! Arrrgh, this sounds fun!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Yahoo! Arrrgh, this sounds fun!



When will you be descending upon the World? You are going to Disneyland next year as well, right?


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> When will you be descending upon the World? You are going to Disneyland next year as well, right?



We're going to Disneyland this year and I'll be going solo for the first time on Oct 30th to attend the MNSSHP on that day which is also my birthday!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> We're going to Disneyland this year and I'll be going solo for the first time on Oct 30th to attend the MNSSHP on that day which is also my birthday!



Oooh nice!! We will be defecting to the west for the first time ever next September!

And Happy Very Early Birthday   lol


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I’m thinking about going in the time from between sept 21 to sept 24th what say you guys


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Oooh nice!! We will be defecting to the west for the first time ever next September!
> 
> And Happy Very Early Birthday   lol



Thank you!  Do you plan on attending the Halloween Party Gift Card Giveaway on* Friday, Aug. 3rd*?  It will take place on the Itinerary thread.  Hope you join the fun! 

EDIT:  Going loopy!


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> I’m thinking about going in the time from between sept 21 to sept 24th what say you guys



Had to take a look see at Kenny the Pirate's crowd calendar, not bad timing!  Moderate crowd levels, so that's a plus! Arrgh!   
Link:  http://www.kennythepirate.com/crowd-calendars/


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you!  Do you plan on attending the Halloween Party Gift Card Giveaway on Aug. 4th?  It will take place on the Itinerary thread.  Hope you join the fun!



I will be there with bells on!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I will be there with bells on!




Awesome! 

For those who don't know about the Halloween Party - Gift Card Giveaway you can read more here:  Post #9 – Strategy and Itinerary Thread


----------



## areno79

I had a thought earlier today that maybe they would have Ralph and Vanellope do a M&G at the party because of Wreck It Ralph 2 coming out. They would probably be the only characters I'd wait in line (besides Jack &a Sally.) Am I way off base?


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> I had a thought earlier today that maybe they would have Ralph and Vanellope do a M&G at the party because of Wreck It Ralph 2 coming out. They would probably be the only characters I'd wait in line (besides Jack &a Sally.) Am I way off base?



I think you're concept is in the right place just not the year for it.  Last year they brought out Moana and her movie debuted in 2016   Though I believe you could meet her earlier, not sure which park.  Hmmm!


----------



## samsteele

FoxC63 said:


> Does anyone know if the talking armor still talks?  I missed that.  We were in a bit of a rush so ended up meeting the Beast later on in the evening which worked out perfectly, we were first to meet him when he came out and I think we waited 5 minutes.  The manager said it was fine, make sure you ask for that if you need it.


It was there last Sept as I had to re-order my lunch order & was directed past the knights.


----------



## FoxC63

samsteele said:


> It was there last Sept as I had to re-order my lunch order & was directed past the knights.



I hope they keep it.  I'll try for another ADR next year.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

These seem so basic but enraptured the essence of Halloween to me


----------



## anneboleyn

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 327094 View attachment 327095
> 
> These seem so basic but enraptured the essence of Halloween to me



Aww I love those! They kind of look like the McDonald’s trick or treat buckets from when I was little!


----------



## Cluelyss

disneybeautyfnp said:


> I am planning on 2 parties this year 9/11 and 9/14. Just booked BOG for 9/14! My 1st time at BOG finally! I think one party we will focus on character meets (Jack & Sally again and hopefully Moana), rides, T&T, and pictures. The other will be for parades, fireworks, shows, T&T, pictures. Is this a good plan?


If Jack & Sally and Moana are you only 2 priority characters, I’d do one each night. The line for both of them starts forming around 4, and if you wait until you meet 1 before heading to the other, you’ll eat into party time. If you line up for one each night, you’ll be done long before the parties start.


----------



## Haley R

areno79 said:


> I had a thought earlier today that maybe they would have Ralph and Vanellope do a M&G at the party because of Wreck It Ralph 2 coming out. They would probably be the only characters I'd wait in line (besides Jack &a Sally.) Am I way off base?


I would love to meet them! Especially since we are dressing up as them.


----------



## Koz

Given what's been said about cast-member entry for certain parties, does anyone think that the 28AUG party has the possibility of being one of the more crowded ones of the late-summer period? It's our only option in terms of what we may attend.


----------



## areno79

Haley R said:


> I would love to meet them! Especially since we are dressing up as them.


That's what DH wants to dress as for our party. I'm still pushing for Belle and Beast, or Donald and Daisy.


----------



## WillowRain

I need help!!!! Family of 5. Me, dad, girls will be 7 but they are 11 months apart so 1 is bigger, and almost 3 year old boy. We need costume help! I look all over pinterest and the net and I am coming up meh. Hubs will probably only want to wear a tshirt and shorts, so as creative as I can get with that. The rest of us can wear anything that is allowed. Help me out with ideas! We go Sept 9th.


----------



## Rich M

Please don't feel I am judging people because to each there own I always say as long as your not hurting someone but do people really line up at 4 PM to meet a character at 7 PM? I can't imagine wasting so much time of my day waiting to take a picture with a character.  I won't even wait in line for an hour for a ride that last 2 minutes so I am sure not waiting 3 hours for a meeting with a character that last 30 seconds.  Put again to each there own.


----------



## Rich M

WillowRain said:


> I need help!!!! Family of 5. Me, dad, girls will be 7 but they are 11 months apart so 1 is bigger, and almost 3 year old boy. We need costume help! I look all over pinterest and the net and I am coming up meh. Hubs will probably only want to wear a tshirt and shorts, so as creative as I can get with that. The rest of us can wear anything that is allowed. Help me out with ideas! We go Sept 9th.



Get your husband a Hawaiian Style shirt and a lay and a big hat and have him be a tourist. Its very comfortable or a basketball jersey and basketball shorts he can be a basketball player.


----------



## WillowRain

Rich M said:


> Get your husband a Hawaiian Style shirt and a lay and a big hat and have him be a tourist. Its very comfortable or a basketball jersey and basketball shorts he can be a basketball player.



Would like to do a Disney family theme thing, so anything that has a them tshirt would be great. Like if we all did HM characters and I got him that shirt that looks like he works there. Stuff like that. Or I can make him a shirt with my cricut or iron ons, he's just so boring lol. And it will be hot so I can't expect him to doll up.


----------



## Rich M

WillowRain said:


> Would like to do a Disney family theme thing, so anything that has a them tshirt would be great. Like if we all did HM characters and I got him that shirt that looks like he works there. Stuff like that. Or I can make him a shirt with my cricut or iron ons, he's just so boring lol. And it will be hot so I can't expect him to doll up.



Yeah I would be the same way. Maybe there is a way for you guys to do something with Inside out. Maybe he can get a sun burn and be the angry character???


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> Please don't feel I am judging people because to each there own I always say as long as your not hurting someone but do people really line up at 4 PM to meet a character at 7 PM? I can't imagine wasting so much time of my day waiting to take a picture with a character.  I won't even wait in line for an hour for a ride that last 2 minutes so I am sure not waiting 3 hours for a meeting with a character that last 30 seconds.  Put again to each there own.



I'm with you, not happening here either. Especially not when I can line up at 11:30pm and only wait 20 minutes (my personal experience with the 7 dwarfs). I would much rather enjoy a nice meal in that time while I wait for the party to start. But, I agree, definitely a to each their own type thing.


----------



## GillianP1301

WillowRain said:


> I need help!!!! Family of 5. Me, dad, girls will be 7 but they are 11 months apart so 1 is bigger, and almost 3 year old boy. We need costume help! I look all over pinterest and the net and I am coming up meh. Hubs will probably only want to wear a tshirt and shorts, so as creative as I can get with that. The rest of us can wear anything that is allowed. Help me out with ideas! We go Sept 9th.



How about the Incredibles? I know technically they are 2 boys and a girl family, but 5 is the right number and all you would need are character T-shirts, which should satisfy your husbands clothing request.


----------



## WillowRain

I agree on the waiting to meet a character. Even my kids won't wait more than 20 mins, that's our limit on most things, 20 mins. We waited 60 for Na'vi and it was like, why for did we do this? Unless of course it's Piglet in costume, I would be willing to wait 40 for that!!! Guess we will see!


----------



## WillowRain

GillianP1301 said:


> How about the Incredibles? I know technically they are 2 boys and a girl family, but 5 is the right number and all you would need are character T-shirts, which should satisfy your husbands clothing request.



I thought about that cause boy would make a cute Jack Jack, but I feel like maybe A LOT of people will be doing that, considering the huge push on their merch right now. It was freaking everywhere at DL.


----------



## Rich M

WillowRain said:


> I thought about that cause boy would make a cute Jack Jack, but I feel like maybe A LOT of people will be doing that, considering the huge push on their merch right now. It was freaking everywhere at DL.



What about a safari style theme like your picture.  Maybe your husband would be willing to wear Mickey ears and you wear Minnie. Have each kid wear a different character ears. I know that could get expensive with the different ears though


----------



## areno79

Rich M said:


> Please don't feel I am judging people because to each there own I always say as long as your not hurting someone but do people really line up at 4 PM to meet a character at 7 PM? I can't imagine wasting so much time of my day waiting to take a picture with a character.  I won't even wait in line for an hour for a ride that last 2 minutes so I am sure not waiting 3 hours for a meeting with a character that last 30 seconds.  Put again to each there own.


Many characters start meet and greets before 7pm.


----------



## Rich M

areno79 said:


> Many characters start meet and greets before 7pm.



Well thats good.  I just can't see waiting so long for anything.  I don't know how people do it for FoP either.  Great ride but not worth an hour of my life doing nothing.


----------



## chuff88

GillianP1301 said:


> I'm with you, not happening here either. Especially not when I can line up at 11:30pm and only wait 20 minutes (my personal experience with the 7 dwarfs). I would much rather enjoy a nice meal in that time while I wait for the party to start. But, I agree, definitely a to each their own type thing.


I'm with everyone on this too. Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my all time favorite movies, and while meeting Jack and Sally would be super fun, I'm definitely not going to use ride/parade/fireworks time on it. If there are short lines at the end of the night we'll probably hop on, but I'm not setting time aside for it.


----------



## Rich M

chuff88 said:


> I'm with everyone on this too. Nightmare Before Christmas is one of my all time favorite movies, and while meeting Jack and Sally would be super fun, I'm definitely not going to use ride/parade/fireworks time on it. If there are short lines at the end of the night we'll probably hop on, but I'm not setting time aside for it.



We got very luck one time at Disneyland to get pictures with them. They meet throughout the day in front of the overlay for the Mansion. We say a line with like 4 people in it and we had no clue what it was for so we asked and found out it was them.  It was kind of cool but I guess it is easier when they do it all day long.


----------



## dachsie

Rich M said:


> Please don't feel I am judging people because to each there own I always say as long as your not hurting someone but do people really line up at 4 PM to meet a character at 7 PM? I can't imagine wasting so much time of my day waiting to take a picture with a character.  I won't even wait in line for an hour for a ride that last 2 minutes so I am sure not waiting 3 hours for a meeting with a character that last 30 seconds.  Put again to each there own.


I guess I am interested in it because of their costumes.  I only plan to do Pooh and the gang and Donald/Daisy - I am disneybounding as Daisy.  If I can catch Mickey with a short line then maybe.  I do plan to do the Dwarves for the Christmas party tho - but thats all.  Rides arent that important to me as I will be there for 8 days and can catch them during that time.  I will ride a few of course.  I think it just matters what the priorities are.  I'm looking to do the rare stuff, now things I can do during regular hours - does that make sense?


----------



## Rich M

dachsie said:


> I guess I am interested in it because of their costumes.  I only plan to do Pooh and the gang and Donald/Daisy - I am disneybounding as Daisy.  If I can catch Mickey with a short line then maybe.  I do plan to do the Dwarves for the Christmas party tho - but thats all.  Rides arent that important to me as I will be there for 8 days and can catch them during that time.  I will ride a few of course.  I think it just matters what the priorities are.  I'm looking to do the rare stuff, now things I can do during regular hours - does that make sense?



That is true also but I did the Hollywood and Vine to get them all in there Halloween Costumes so I can avoid the lines.  I agree with the Dwarfs though as it is super rare and worth to do but not at 3 hours. I would do everything I would want to do and then get in line before the cut it off for closing. But I see your point for sure.


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> That's what DH wants to dress as for our party. I'm still pushing for Belle and Beast, or Donald and Daisy.



Who's turn for character dress up is it?   I always get to pick but I'm the one who does all the work!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Well thats good.  I just can't see waiting so long for anything.  I don't know how people do it for FoP either.  Great ride but not worth an hour of my life doing nothing.



That's why many use "Tag Team"!


----------



## FoxC63

WillowRain said:


> I need help!!!! Family of 5. Me, dad, girls will be 7 but they are 11 months apart so 1 is bigger, and almost 3 year old boy. We need costume help! I look all over pinterest and the net and I am coming up meh. Hubs will probably only want to wear a tshirt and shorts, so as creative as I can get with that. The rest of us can wear anything that is allowed. Help me out with ideas! We go Sept 9th.



FYI, there is a:  Costume Thread with links. 

EDIT:  I recommend Wreck it Ralph and the baby can be a piece of candy!


----------



## GillianP1301

My latest update on the ongoing saga of "is the parade viewing included or not"... I got a call back from Disney today following up on the call from Saturday and she said "I can definitely confirm that parade viewing is included in the tomorrowland terrace party, there is no reserved seating for the parade, but a reserved viewing area". She still could not answer the question of what time the parade starts or when we are to check in for the parade viewing, but said to keep checking the website because it should get updated.

Although the CM I had was extremely nice and going out of her way to be helpful, I still don't have 100% faith that what she is saying is correct. I'm going to continue to keep an eye on the website for the parade times to be posted and at that time, I would expect some sort of update to the party description in the "know before you go" section of the event on when check-in will be (assuming what she has told me is correct). I do know that in 2016 there was a separate itinerary emailed to me a week before the dessert party with parade viewing with all that info included.

Not sure this is overly helpful, but figured some of you on the fence about what to do would appreciate what little info I was able to get.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> My latest update on the ongoing saga of "is the parade viewing included or not"... I got a call back from Disney today following up on the call from Saturday and she said "I can definitely confirm that parade viewing is included in the tomorrowland terrace party, there is no reserved seating for the parade, but a reserved viewing area". She still could not answer the question of what time the parade starts or when we are to check in for the parade viewing, but said to keep checking the website because it should get updated.
> 
> Although the CM I had was extremely nice and going out of her way to be helpful, I still don't have 100% faith that what she is saying is correct. I'm going to continue to keep an eye on the website for the parade times to be posted and at that time, I would expect some sort of update to the party description in the "know before you go" section of the event on when check-in will be (assuming what she has told me is correct). I do know that in 2016 there was a separate itinerary emailed to me a week before the dessert party with parade viewing with all that info included.
> 
> Not sure this is overly helpful, but figured some of you on the fence about what to do would appreciate what little info I was able to get.



Same here. I emailed DSS and asked them (I was originally asking if the Hallowishes was included in the CLxFP viewing just incase the dessert party needed to be canceled) 

This was my email response:
_From our understanding, the Hallowishes Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party will include a viewing of the Boo to You Parade, but we are unsure if the Plaza Viewing Dessert Party will offer that same option. Based off of the information that you provided, your dessert party should include viewing of the parade.
_
But, seems how I read DSS are the ones last year who gave incorrect info in regards to the dessert parties, still not feeling confident, but done stressing. If it's offered fantastic, if not, we will make do and have a fabulous time!


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Same here. I emailed DSS and asked them (I was originally asking if the Hallowishes was included in the CLxFP viewing just incase the dessert party needed to be canceled)
> 
> This was my email response:
> _From our understanding, the Hallowishes Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party will include a viewing of the Boo to You Parade, but we are unsure if the Plaza Viewing Dessert Party will offer that same option. Based off of the information that you provided, your dessert party should include viewing of the parade.
> _
> But, seems how I read DSS are the ones last year who gave incorrect info in regards to the dessert parties, still not feeling confident, but done stressing. If it's offered fantastic, if not, we will make do and have a fabulous time!



I'm with you, I'm going regardless, but I'm doing two MNSSHPs and it makes a difference to me which one I book the dessert party on based on parade viewing or not. For now, they are both booked and one will get cancelled when it gets a bit clearer. I really do think that it will get ironed out and correct details on the website in the next few weeks.


----------



## VeronicaMarie

Hey everyone!

New to the boards here. I am planning an end of Oct/Nov 2019 trip - and MNSSHP is definitely on the to do list! I have soooo appreciated this board, and all the details everyone is willing to share. Given me so much to work with and get to know. I can't wait to hear about everyone's party experiences this year. I don't want to just be a lurker, so even though I am not planning to go till 2019 - just wanted to say thanks for having this around and hope everyone's parties are wonderful!


----------



## Rich M

VeronicaMarie said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> New to the boards here. I am planning an end of Oct/Nov 2019 trip - and MNSSHP is definitely on the to do list! I have soooo appreciated this board, and all the details everyone is willing to share. Given me so much to work with and get to know. I can't wait to hear about everyone's party experiences this year. I don't want to just be a lurker, so even though I am not planning to go till 2019 - just wanted to say thanks for having this around and hope everyone's parties are wonderful!



Welcome. You will have a great time.  Going at the end of October and into November is a great time to possibly experience the Halloween and Christmas party in the same week.  If it can work out for you to do both I highly recommend both to you.  I do like the Halloween one more though. Have a great time planning.


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> My latest update on the ongoing saga of "is the parade viewing included or not"... I got a call back from Disney today following up on the call from Saturday and she said "I can definitely confirm that parade viewing is included in the tomorrowland terrace party, there is no reserved seating for the parade, but a reserved viewing area". She still could not answer the question of what time the parade starts or when we are to check in for the parade viewing, but said to keep checking the website because it should get updated.
> 
> Although the CM I had was extremely nice and going out of her way to be helpful, I still don't have 100% faith that what she is saying is correct. I'm going to continue to keep an eye on the website for the parade times to be posted and at that time, I would expect some sort of update to the party description in the "know before you go" section of the event on when check-in will be (assuming what she has told me is correct). I do know that in 2016 there was a separate itinerary emailed to me a week before the dessert party with parade viewing with all that info included.
> 
> Not sure this is overly helpful, but figured some of you on the fence about what to do would appreciate what little info I was able to get.



Thanks for posting your response. I know how frustrating it is because I will cancel my Terrace dessert party res if parade viewing isn't included. I haven't told DH yet about it in case parade viewing is not included. His favorite thing on our last big Disney trip was the dessert party at MVMCP with parade viewing by the flagpole. He still talks about that so I'd love to surprise him with it. I too keep checking the website to see if they change it at all.


----------



## chuff88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Same here. I emailed DSS and asked them (I was originally asking if the Hallowishes was included in the CLxFP viewing just incase the dessert party needed to be canceled)
> 
> This was my email response:
> _From our understanding, the Hallowishes Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party will include a viewing of the Boo to You Parade, but we are unsure if the Plaza Viewing Dessert Party will offer that same option. Based off of the information that you provided, your dessert party should include viewing of the parade.
> _
> But, seems how I read DSS are the ones last year who gave incorrect info in regards to the dessert parties, still not feeling confident, but done stressing. If it's offered fantastic, if not, we will make do and have a fabulous time!


This is helpful. It's nice to know that the parade viewing is still potentially an option for the plaza viewing party, but I'm planning to keep our reservation regardless.


----------



## anneboleyn

GillianP1301 said:


> My latest update on the ongoing saga of "is the parade viewing included or not"... I got a call back from Disney today following up on the call from Saturday and she said "I can definitely confirm that parade viewing is included in the tomorrowland terrace party, there is no reserved seating for the parade, but a reserved viewing area". She still could not answer the question of what time the parade starts or when we are to check in for the parade viewing, but said to keep checking the website because it should get updated.
> 
> Although the CM I had was extremely nice and going out of her way to be helpful, I still don't have 100% faith that what she is saying is correct. I'm going to continue to keep an eye on the website for the parade times to be posted and at that time, I would expect some sort of update to the party description in the "know before you go" section of the event on when check-in will be (assuming what she has told me is correct). I do know that in 2016 there was a separate itinerary emailed to me a week before the dessert party with parade viewing with all that info included.
> 
> Not sure this is overly helpful, but figured some of you on the fence about what to do would appreciate what little info I was able to get.





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Same here. I emailed DSS and asked them (I was originally asking if the Hallowishes was included in the CLxFP viewing just incase the dessert party needed to be canceled)
> 
> This was my email response:
> _From our understanding, the Hallowishes Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party will include a viewing of the Boo to You Parade, but we are unsure if the Plaza Viewing Dessert Party will offer that same option. Based off of the information that you provided, your dessert party should include viewing of the parade.
> _
> But, seems how I read DSS are the ones last year who gave incorrect info in regards to the dessert parties, still not feeling confident, but done stressing. If it's offered fantastic, if not, we will make do and have a fabulous time!



Thank you both so much for sharing! Hopefully these CMs are correct, and we find out one way or another soon. 

So I know this has never been done before, but given the 9:15 arrival time for the Terrace party, you guys don’t think they could be offering reserved viewing for the second parade of the night, do you?

With the introduction of the After Fireworks Dessert Party for HEA, I wouldn’t put it past Disney to try it with this. Although the second parade isn’t nearly as crowded as the first so the price of the party wouldn’t be remotely worth it.

I am basically just thinking out loud here lol


----------



## VeronicaMarie

Rich M said:


> Welcome. You will have a great time.  Going at the end of October and into November is a great time to possibly experience the Halloween and Christmas party in the same week.  If it can work out for you to do both I highly recommend both to you.  I do like the Halloween one more though. Have a great time planning.



Thank you! Yes we are hoping to be able to hit up both parties - it will all depend on Wine and Dine Half Marathon. That is the main purpose in going, so we are hoping the timing works out to get to experience Halloween, F&W Festival, and Christmas! In addition to the races. What do you like more about the Halloween party? I am a Christmas fiend so I hope to see the parks all decorated and attend the party.


----------



## GillianP1301

anneboleyn said:


> Thank you both so much for sharing! Hopefully these CMs are correct, and we find out one way or another soon.
> 
> So I know this has never been done before, but given the 9:15 arrival time for the Terrace party, you guys don’t think they could be offering reserved viewing for the second parade of the night, do you?
> 
> With the introduction of the After Fireworks Dessert Party for HEA, I wouldn’t put it past Disney to try it with this. Although the second parade isn’t nearly as crowded as the first so the price of the party wouldn’t be remotely worth it.
> 
> I am basically just thinking out loud here lol



Anything is possible for sure. The timing would be about right, although maybe a bit too much time to wait on the parade, but they technically had the parade viewing 2 years ago 45 minutes before the first parade, so it could work. 

Although really, we may be overthinking it and this is is a case of them putting the time in the ADR for the dessert party start time either knowingly omitting the parade viewing details because the parade time wasn't finalized or, there is no parade viewing, or they're confused.


----------



## GillianP1301

chuff88 said:


> This is helpful. It's nice to know that the parade viewing is still potentially an option for the plaza viewing party, but I'm planning to keep our reservation regardless.



Not to be a bummer, but in chatting on my call, she did tell me that parade viewing was terrace only. Take that for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> Not to be a bummer, but in chatting on my call, she did tell me that parade viewing was terrace only. Take that for whatever it's worth.



Mine stated the same thing


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> My latest update on the ongoing saga of "is the parade viewing included or not"... I got a call back from Disney today following up on the call from Saturday and she said "I can definitely confirm that parade viewing is included in the tomorrowland terrace party, there is no reserved seating for the parade, but a reserved viewing area". She still could not answer the question of what time the parade starts or when we are to check in for the parade viewing, but said to keep checking the website because it should get updated.
> 
> Although the CM I had was extremely nice and going out of her way to be helpful, I still don't have 100% faith that what she is saying is correct. I'm going to continue to keep an eye on the website for the parade times to be posted and at that time, I would expect some sort of update to the party description in the "know before you go" section of the event on when check-in will be (assuming what she has told me is correct). I do know that in 2016 there was a separate itinerary emailed to me a week before the dessert party with parade viewing with all that info included.
> 
> Not sure this is overly helpful, but figured some of you on the fence about what to do would appreciate what little info I was able to get.



That sounds hopeful!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## chuff88

GillianP1301 said:


> Not to be a bummer, but in chatting on my call, she did tell me that parade viewing was terrace only. Take that for whatever it's worth.


Like I said, we're doing the party either way, so it's really not a bummer. We're two adults so we're planning to view the second parade anyway, which as several people have stated tends to be less crowed. I'm not super concerned about getting a parade spot.


----------



## KdKyA

anneboleyn said:


> Thank you both so much for sharing! Hopefully these CMs are correct, and we find out one way or another soon.
> 
> So I know this has never been done before, but given the 9:15 arrival time for the Terrace party, you guys don’t think they could be offering reserved viewing for the second parade of the night, do you?
> 
> With the introduction of the After Fireworks Dessert Party for HEA, I wouldn’t put it past Disney to try it with this. Although the second parade isn’t nearly as crowded as the first so the price of the party wouldn’t be remotely worth it.
> 
> I am basically just thinking out loud here lol



I don't think it would be the 2nd parade as the wording says you will kick off your night with reserved parade viewing, then dessert, then top it off with fireworks.


----------



## anneboleyn

GillianP1301 said:


> or they're confused.



I feel like the phone CMs official job description should include the phrase “perpetually confused” lol

And it’s not even their fault. I have no idea why Disney keeps their frontlines in the dark.


----------



## gqmom

Hi all! New member here. First time visiting in the fall and first time going to MNSSHP. Very excited! Thank you for all of the info you all share. It is invaluable!

I am a CA native, so I grew up going to Disneyland. However, I am now on the east coast and have visited WDW 2x, starting in 2015.  This year’s visit will be me, DH, DD (5), DS(2), my mom, and DD’s bestie who’s bring her parents. Lol.

We have party tix our first day 9/30 and will be hitting MK a second day on 10/3 (bestie’s mom wants our second day to be a non-party day). DS and my mom won’t be attending the party because of my son’s age and early bedtime. I’m thinking I may want to add a second party the night of 10/5, a Friday and our second fills day at MK, for just DH, me and DD (bestie and fam will have gone home). It will be $$, more than adding dessert party tix, but I don’t really like the value proposition of the dessert party. Our goals are rides without long waits, the three shows and possibly some characters. I’d love my daughter to be able to meet Moana and the princess with their princes, but I thank I’m a being too ambitious.  Oh, and I am not sure my daughter will be able to hang much past 10. What Would you do? 2 parties or try to cram everything into 1?


----------



## dachsie

With a young child as unpredictable as they can be and if you can afford to, I would book 2 parties so you don't feel rushed trying to get everything in one


----------



## Haley R

areno79 said:


> That's what DH wants to dress as for our party. I'm still pushing for Belle and Beast, or Donald and Daisy.


I pretty much plan everything for our trips, but DH has actually gotten pretty excited about being Ralph. He picked out some overalls on Amazon (that are way too expensive lol) and wants to spike his hair up. I picked Coco for our second party so we will do Dia De Los Muertos face paint.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I pretty much plan everything for our trips, but DH has actually gotten pretty excited about being Ralph. He picked out some overalls on Amazon (that are way too expensive lol) and wants to spike his hair up. I picked Coco for our second party so we will do Dia De Los Muertos face paint.


Ha ha - my DH is way into his costume this year too (Carl Fredrickson). He even went out on his own and picked up a walker and tennis balls!! Lol


----------



## Claudia1

I've been trying since the day reservations were available to get BOG on 8/24 (preferably before the 7pm party) for our party of 4 and absolutely nothing has come up.   I started trying to get them on the day is was announced that the ADRs were now able to be booked.   I'm using the  Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Dining page.

Were they really gone that fast or am I missing something?


----------



## jbeyes

Claudia1 said:


> I've been trying since the day reservations were available to get BOG on 8/24 (preferably before the 7pm party) for our party of 4 and absolutely nothing has come up.   I started trying to get them on the day is was announced that the ADRs were now able to be booked.   I'm using the  Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Dining page.
> 
> Were they really gone that fast or am I missing something?



BOG is closed for a very brief refurb 08/20- 08/25 I believe the dates are.


----------



## Rich M

Claudia1 said:


> I've been trying since the day reservations were available to get BOG on 8/24 (preferably before the 7pm party) for our party of 4 and absolutely nothing has come up.   I started trying to get them on the day is was announced that the ADRs were now able to be booked.   I'm using the  Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Dining page.
> 
> Were they really gone that fast or am I missing something?



I looked for my party day which is 10/16 and there was BoG available for 6:20 so I think it just depends.  I am wondering if people realize that it will be two table credits by the party dates and you might see some open up when they do.


----------



## Claudia1

jbeyes said:


> BOG is closed for a very brief refurb 08/20- 08/25 I believe the dates are.



Yes, you are right.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Ha ha - my DH is way into his costume this year too (Carl Fredrickson). He even went out on his own and picked up a walker and tennis balls!! Lol


Lol that's great!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I just booked the terrace dessert party. I’ll be eager to read reports of whether or not the parade viewing is included. We’ll likely cancel if it isn’t. We aren’t going until 9/23 so I’m certain we’ll know something by then. This is our second year attending MNSSHP and can’t wait for it!!


----------



## AlisaMom

Claudia1 said:


> I've been trying since the day reservations were available to get BOG on 8/24 (preferably before the 7pm party) for our party of 4 and absolutely nothing has come up.   I started trying to get them on the day is was announced that the ADRs were now able to be booked.   I'm using the  Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party Dining page.
> 
> Were they really gone that fast or am I missing something?




BOG is CLOSED on 8/24 (if I'm not mistaken 8/20-8/25)


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

WillowRain said:


> I need help!!!! Family of 5. Me, dad, girls will be 7 but they are 11 months apart so 1 is bigger, and almost 3 year old boy. We need costume help! I look all over pinterest and the net and I am coming up meh. Hubs will probably only want to wear a tshirt and shorts, so as creative as I can get with that. The rest of us can wear anything that is allowed. Help me out with ideas! We go Sept 9th.



What about Sid from Toy Story? You can just get the skull costume and it's an instant costume. That's what my boyfriend is doing with a few additional accessories


----------



## gqmom

dachsie said:


> With a young child as unpredictable as they can be and if you can afford to, I would book 2 parties so you don't feel rushed trying to get everything in one


Thanks! 

I am leaning that direction. My only hesitation is we are going there during the day and it is predicted to be more crowded because it’s the Friday before Columbus Day :/


----------



## Lynne G

Deciding on the first or second party, thoughts?


----------



## GillianP1301

anneboleyn said:


> I feel like the phone CMs official job description should include the phrase “perpetually confused” lol
> 
> And it’s not even their fault. I have no idea why Disney keeps their frontlines in the dark.



In fairness the person I spoke to was not a front line CM, so she seemed more informed and had some options as far as raising the issue with various groups. I agree with you though on the lack of knowledge on the front line and I don't think it's intentional, I think there is just way too much new information on any given day that it's pretty tough to keep that many front line folks informed of everything as soon as it happens. I'm okay if they don't know and just say so, it's the ones who you can tell are clearly clueless and BS'ing their way through the conversation that drive me nuts.


----------



## TIME4DIZ

AlisaMom said:


> BOG is CLOSED on 8/24 (if I'm not mistaken 8/20-8/25)



BOG is closed 8/20-8/24. Reopens 8/25.


----------



## GillianP1301

Lynne G said:


> Deciding on the first or second party, thoughts?



If you put any stock into the touring plan crowd predictions, the first party is predicted to be the 4th least crowded and the second party the 2nd least crowded, so in either case you are looking the lesser end of the crowd spectrum. The first one is a Friday and the second one is a Tuesday and I think that, generally, the Tuesday should be less crowded because you have less locals. I also think the very first party gets a lot of bloggers, not sure that really makes a difference though. If one of those days fits better into your touring plan then just go with that, otherwise, I would choose the 2nd party.


----------



## Cluelyss

I’d also recommend the second party solely for the fact that that you won’t be going in blind!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lynne G said:


> Deciding on the first or second party, thoughts?



Both?  

Just kidding (kind of).  One thing that tends to pop up at the "first" Disney anything (MNSSHP, After Hours, MVMCP, etc) is that inevitably 'something' doesn't go right.  In past years, around the first MNSSHP people seem to note/observe less than ideal park clearing, merchandise not out, or a variety of other arguablly minor details that are just a bit off.  Personally I'd let Disney clear out their cobwebs on the first night, then go on another night.  But I'd also happily go on night #1 if that was my only choice.


----------



## Lynne G

Thanks all, I think we will go to the second party, and hope all the kinks are worked out by then, and still low crowds being a week night, where local kids in school.  Won't do 2 though, but maybe some day.  At lest I can get a slight discount as military ticket can be used that night.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

gqmom said:


> Hi all! New member here. First time visiting in the fall and first time going to MNSSHP. Very excited! Thank you for all of the info you all share. It is invaluable!
> 
> I am a CA native, so I grew up going to Disneyland. However, I am now on the east coast and have visited WDW 2x, starting in 2015.  This year’s visit will be me, DH, DD (5), DS(2), my mom, and DD’s bestie who’s bring her parents. Lol.
> 
> We have party tix our first day 9/30 and will be hitting MK a second day on 10/3 (bestie’s mom wants our second day to be a non-party day). DS and my mom won’t be attending the party because of my son’s age and early bedtime. I’m thinking I may want to add a second party the night of 10/5, a Friday and our second fills day at MK, for just DH, me and DD (bestie and fam will have gone home). It will be $$, more than adding dessert party tix, but I don’t really like the value proposition of the dessert party. Our goals are rides without long waits, the three shows and possibly some characters. I’d love my daughter to be able to meet Moana and the princess with their princes, but I thank I’m a being too ambitious.  Oh, and I am not sure my daughter will be able to hang much past 10. What Would you do? 2 parties or try to cram everything into 1?



I would do two. They're just so much fun.

Also, the princes meet during the Christmas parties, not halloween. Aladdin does meet in his Prince Ali outfit writing Abu. 

Moana should be there.



Lynne G said:


> Deciding on the first or second party, thoughts?



Second. We tried the first party a few years ago and it was terribly crowded. If you want to meet characters at all definitely the second, that way you'll know starting times and where to go.


----------



## anomamatt

Lynne G said:


> Deciding on the first or second party, thoughts?



Second!

I went to the first party last year and it was sold out -- and packed!  There were tons of media (well, bloggers) and everything was crazy crowded.  Reports were that the second night was much less crowded, as the bloggers had already written their posts, etc.  All things equal, I strongly recommend the second party.


----------



## areno79

I would also choose 2nd party over the 1st.


----------



## GillianP1301

I may be losing my mind, but does anyone remember seeing this wording in the beginning of the "know before you go" section of the Terrace dessert party? I'm thinking it may be new...

_"View check-in times and other important information before attending the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party"._


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I too don't recall it, but I feel like I am unsure of anything when it comes to this dang dessert party...


----------



## GillianP1301

It's almost exactly the wording from the person I spoke to yesterday and she did say she would be contacting the web group. I may be grasping at straws, but I'm hoping it's an indication that the parade viewing is included. Of course it doesn't tell us where to look for that "check in time and other important information". Baby steps, I guess!


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> It's almost exactly the wording from the person I spoke to yesterday and she did say she would be contacting the web group. I may be grasping at straws, but I'm hoping it's an indication that the parade viewing is included. Of course it doesn't tell us where to look for that "check in time and other important information". Baby steps, I guess!


I don't recall that being there before either. I did take screen shots of the page though in case they decide to change it. The check-in time still says 9:15 on the site.


----------



## Eponine178

Do the MK party restaurants (BOG, Crystal Palace and CRT) get decorated for each Holiday (Halloween and Christmas)?  I know the parks and resorts do, but I thought it might be neat to eat at one of the restaurants during the holiday parties if they also felt like that holiday.  Would be a different experience then just eating there on a normal day.  We have a BOG reservation during MNSSHP and I was just curious if it would be any different than other times we have been there.


----------



## bethbuchall

anomamatt said:


> Second!
> 
> I went to the first party last year and it was sold out -- and packed!  There were tons of media (well, bloggers) and everything was crazy crowded.  Reports were that the second night was much less crowded, as the bloggers had already written their posts, etc.  All things equal, I strongly recommend the second party.



 We can only do the first party, so I'm sticking with it, but I hope that it's not too crazy an experience because it's going to be my husband's and son's first party.


----------



## Rich M

bethbuchall said:


> We can only do the first party, so I'm sticking with it, but I hope that it's not too crazy an experience because it's going to be my husband's and son's first party.



A sold out party is better then no party at all. Have a plan and you will be fine.


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> I may be losing my mind, but does anyone remember seeing this wording in the beginning of the "know before you go" section of the Terrace dessert party? I'm thinking it may be new...
> 
> _"View check-in times and other important information before attending the Happy HalloWishes Dessert Party"._



I took a screenshot last week, and I don't see any changes in that section.


----------



## anomamatt

bethbuchall said:


> We can only do the first party, so I'm sticking with it, but I hope that it's not too crazy an experience because it's going to be my husband's and son's first party.



As said above, a crowded party is still better than no party. We were still glad we did it. But I expected an August party wouldn’t be crowded and it was nuts. It’s all about expectations...


----------



## WillowRain

Is the dessert party needed? How many people are allowed in during a party???? Like we were there in Jan on that SUPER cold day, and we got a great viewing spot like 2 mins to fireworks starting. And parade, I am not one to sit there for 2 hours for viewing, how hard is it to get a good spot?


----------



## Haley R

WillowRain said:


> Is the dessert party needed? How many people are allowed in during a party???? Like we were there in Jan on that SUPER cold day, and we got a great viewing spot like 2 mins to fireworks starting. And parade, I am not one to sit there for 2 hours for viewing, how hard is it to get a good spot?


From what I've read, the parade is harder to get a good spot for than the fireworks. If you don't care too much about your parade spot you could find a spot in Frontierland because it won't be as busy as Main St.


----------



## dachsie

I plan to do the second parade as it is supposed to be less crowded


----------



## WillowRain

Oh I would much rather be in Frontierland anyways!!! It's decorated right? This will be our first time.


----------



## Haley R

WillowRain said:


> Oh I would much rather be in Frontierland anyways!!! It's decorated right? This will be our first time.


This will be our first time there, too! We are fortunate enough to do 2 parties so we will watch the parade from Frontierland during one party and Main St for the other. If I was only doing one party I would watch it from Frontierland. I would assume it is decorated over there, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## GillianP1301

CvilleDiane said:


> I took a screenshot last week, and I don't see any changes in that section.



Thanks! Everything else looked the same to me except for that one line at the beginning, but I wasn't smart enough to take a screen shot!


----------



## GillianP1301

WillowRain said:


> Oh I would much rather be in Frontierland anyways!!! It's decorated right? This will be our first time.



I love the parade in Frontierland, especially the Headless Horseman, the backdrop just seems more eerie to me than Main St., which is appropriate for him.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> This will be our first time there, too! We are fortunate enough to do 2 parties so we will watch the parade from Frontierland during one party and Main St for the other. If I was only doing one party I would watch it from Frontierland. I would assume it is decorated over there, but I don't know for sure.



Not sure what kind of decorations you are talking about but I personal don't remember any special decorations when I watched in Frontierland before but that was over 5 years ago.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

WillowRain said:


> Oh I would much rather be in Frontierland anyways!!! It's decorated right? This will be our first time.



Frontierland isn't really decorated in a material way, as far as I can recall.  But if I'm not mistaken they have some fog machines around Tom Sawyer Island (I think?) and the overall vibe is just spookier around there!


----------



## yoda22

WillowRain said:


> Oh I would much rather be in Frontierland anyways!!! It's decorated right? This will be our first time.


We usually watch the parade from Frontierland and have had good luck finding a great viewing spot 15-30 minutes prior to the parade start time. It's not really decorated, but the lighting is spooky and fantastic! There's also fog over the river that starts right as the party begins.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Eponine178 said:


> Do the MK party restaurants (BOG, Crystal Palace and CRT) get decorated for each Holiday (Halloween and Christmas)?  I know the parks and resorts do, but I thought it might be neat to eat at one of the restaurants during the holiday parties if they also felt like that holiday.  Would be a different experience then just eating there on a normal day.  We have a BOG reservation during MNSSHP and I was just curious if it would be any different than other times we have been there.



BOG is beautifully decorated for Christmas, but not Halloween.


----------



## jacobzking

Eponine178 said:


> Do the MK party restaurants (BOG, Crystal Palace and CRT) get decorated for each Holiday (Halloween and Christmas)?  I know the parks and resorts do, but I thought it might be neat to eat at one of the restaurants during the holiday parties if they also felt like that holiday.  Would be a different experience then just eating there on a normal day.  We have a BOG reservation during MNSSHP and I was just curious if it would be any different than other times we have been there.


no   no special menu items, nothin!  another reason Disneyland does Halloween better!  Blue Bayou had Hatbox Ghost chocolate with their Halloween menu.


----------



## Sailormoon2

GillianP1301 said:


> I love the parade in Frontierland, especially the Headless Horseman


I haven't seen it from there yet, but that sounds totally like the right atmosphere!


----------



## disney k family

Does anyone know what quick serve restaurants are open during the halloween party.  We don't want to do a sit down meal but I know everyone will be hungry around 8:00


----------



## scrappinginontario

disney k family said:


> Does anyone know what quick serve restaurants are open during the halloween party.  We don't want to do a sit down meal but I know everyone will be hungry around 8:00


  They have not been announced but these were the *2017* Quick Service options according to last year's party thread.

_Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party: _

*Main Street U.S.A.*
Main Street Bakery
Plaza Ice Cream Parlor
Casey's Corner

*Adventureland*
Aloha Isla

*Frontierland*
Pecos Bills Tall Tale Inn
Churro Cart

*Liberty Square*
Sleepy Hollow
Liberty Square market _(until 9pm)_
Columbia Harbor House _(until 8pm)_

*Fantasyland*
The Friars Nook _(until 10pm)_
Storybook Treats
Gastons Tavern

*Tomorrowland*
Cosmic Rays Starlight Cafe
Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
The Lunching Pad


----------



## Cluelyss

jacobzking said:


> no   no special menu items, nothin!  another reason Disneyland does Halloween better!  Blue Bayou had Hatbox Ghost chocolate with their Halloween menu.


BOG did offer a pumpkin cheesecake dessert on party nights last year


----------



## snowwhitesmom

How does everyone feel about the 9/14 party? I don't think it is a cm discount one....


----------



## coolingjupiter

This is going to be a silly question as I’m sure the answer is yes, but I want to be 100% sure: even though you can’t make fast passes during the party, the app will still keep posting wait times for attractions, correct?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Koz

I keep asking the same question but it's getting glanced over.  Aug 28 party.  Does it have the possibility of being one of the more "crowded" parties given that it's still early in the season and that someone had mentioned it could be opened to CM as well?  Maybe the RED font will help this one stand out- lol.  

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Cluelyss

coolingjupiter said:


> This is going to be a silly question as I’m sure the answer is yes, but I want to be 100% sure: even though you can’t make fast passes during the party, the app will still keep posting wait times for attractions, correct?  Thanks in advance!


Correct


----------



## Euby

Koz said:


> I keep asking the same question but it's getting glanced over.  Aug 28 party.  Does it have the possibility of being one of the more "crowded" parties given that it's still early in the season and that someone had mentioned it could be opened to CM as well?  Maybe the RED font will help this one stand out- lol.
> 
> Thanks for any feedback.



https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## Koz

Euby said:


> https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


Euby that's exactly what I needed.  Thanks so much. Glad to see that right now, I'm sitting at "2."


----------



## Corey127

My family is dressing up as Wilderness Explorers and Kevin the Snipe (and baby) from Up. Is a bird nose considered a mask? My daughter and I were going to get them as part of our costume but I'll just get her one (6 years old), if it is not allowed for an adult. It just covers my nose and I would likely only wear it for a few pictures.


----------



## Cluelyss

Corey127 said:


> My family is dressing up as Wilderness Explorers and Kevin the Snipe (and baby) from Up. Is a bird nose considered a mask? My daughter and I were going to get them as part of our costume but I'll just get her one (6 years old), if it is not allowed for an adult. It just covers my nose and I would likely only wear it for a few pictures.


I think you’d be fine with that. If you’re really concerned, carry it in and only put it on for pictures.


----------



## dismoose23

I am sure this has been answered in the thread before, but I had a question on obtaining hard tickets for the event. I am on set on my reservation for Oct. 28th on online, but could I call Disney and ask for hard tickets as well? It is more for wanting a collectible since this will be DW and my first MSNNHP.


----------



## cindyfan

Do you have to purchase AP tickets ahead of time to get the full AP discount?
If we waited till day of, will the AP price still be $74 (or whatever is listed above, we are going in Sept)?
We have a choice of 2 dates and really want to watch the weather before choosing.
Or have they ever allowed guests to switch to another date?  (I know there are no refunds, but if the weather looks dicey, can we switch the date?)


----------



## scrappinginontario

cindyfan said:


> Do you have to purchase AP tickets ahead of time to get the full AP discount?
> If we waited till day of, will the AP price still be $74 (or whatever is listed above, we are going in Sept)?
> We have a choice of 2 dates and really want to watch the weather before choosing.
> Or have they ever switched dates?  (I know there are no refunds, but if the weather looks dicey, can we switch the date?)


  No, they don't switch party dates if the weather is bad as that would affect all other guests going to the MK.  

That being said, I have heard of people being able to switch their party tickets to a party on a different day if the weather is really rainy the night of their scheduled party.


----------



## cindyfan

scrappinginontario said:


> That being said, I have heard of people being able to switch their party tickets to a party on a different day if the weather is really rainy the night of their scheduled party.


 Thanks, that was my question.   Sorry if I wasn't specific (I clarified my question).


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Thank you for all the helpful info!


----------



## Araminta18

cindyfan said:


> Do you have to purchase AP tickets ahead of time to get the full AP discount?
> If we waited till day of, will the AP price still be $74 (or whatever is listed above, we are going in Sept)?
> We have a choice of 2 dates and really want to watch the weather before choosing.
> Or have they ever allowed guests to switch to another date?  (I know there are no refunds, but if the weather looks dicey, can we switch the date?)



If you call to purchase tickets and tell the CM you're planning to upgrade to an AP, they'll let you purchase the tickets at the AP price, and then you'll just pick them up at will call and show your valid APs then.  That's what we're doing


----------



## Robn752

Does anyone know if there is going to be a after fireworks dessert party during Hallowishes? We want to do the dessert party. If they are doubling up on people in viewing area it is not worth the time and money.


----------



## MacMama0930

Robn752 said:


> Does anyone know if there is going to be a after fireworks dessert party during Hallowishes? We want to do the dessert party. If they are doubling up on people in viewing area it is not worth the time and money.



I don’t believe there is. They are offering one garden view experience and One Terrace viewing experience. There has been a lot of debate about whether the parade viewing is part of the package and if so, for one or both? I have the Terrace party booked because it seems somewhat likely that the parade viewing will offered. In that case, I think it’s worth it.


----------



## Haley R

MacMama0930 said:


> I don’t believe there is. They are offering one garden view experience and One Terrace viewing experience. There has been a lot of debate about whether the parade viewing is part of the package and if so, for one or both? I have the Terrace party booked because it seems somewhat likely that the parade viewing will offered. In that case, I think it’s worth it.


We booked the Terrace party, too, hoping for the parade viewing. If the parade viewing isn't included I will cancel our Terrace party and try to book the Garden party instead. I think that's a better viewing spot for the fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> We booked the Terrace party, too, hoping for the parade viewing. If the parade viewing isn't included I will cancel our Terrace party and try to book the Garden party instead. I think that's a better viewing spot for the fireworks.



Just make sure you allow for this on your itinerary as it does change a few things.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Just make sure you allow for this on your itinerary as it does change a few things.


I haven't even looked at my itinerary since we don't know what exactly is going on yet lol


----------



## gqmom

Hi, when do they typically announce more party info like what time the parade is, etc?


----------



## adelaster

Anyone gone on a sold out night who can compare it to a sold out mvmcp? 

We are trying to change our dates and it will mean attending a sold out party. The cost will be high, but we attended the sold out last? mvmcp this past Dec. and I didn't think it was that bad. TIA!


----------



## scrappinginontario

adelaster said:


> Anyone gone on a sold out night who can compare it to a sold out mvmcp?
> 
> We are trying to change our dates and it will mean attending a sold out party. The cost will be high, but we attended the sold out last? mvmcp this past Dec. and I didn't think it was that bad. TIA!


  I haven't heard that any of the parties are sold out for 2018.  Are you guessing some (such as Oct 31) will eventually sell out?


----------



## adelaster

scrappinginontario said:


> I haven't heard that any of the parties are sold out for 2018.  Are you guessing some (such as Oct 31) will eventually sell out?


Yes.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

adelaster said:


> Anyone gone on a sold out night who can compare it to a sold out mvmcp?
> 
> We are trying to change our dates and it will mean attending a sold out party. The cost will be high, but we attended the sold out last? mvmcp this past Dec. and I didn't think it was that bad. TIA!



This is totally just a gut “feel” type of answer, but to me, MVMCP consistently feels busier (almost jammed) in the Hub area throughout much of the night.  It just seems the castle lighting, the castle shows, fireworks, wanting to be on Main Street for parade snow, etc, etc seem to combine for more crowds concentrated in that area.  And that’s not really a good thing. 

MNSSHP feels like it spreads people out into the park just a bit more, generally speaking, and the Hub is not always so crowded.  My perception is that the treat trails do a better job at moving people around than what you see at MVMCP. 

But overall, the difference between a sold out MNSSHP and MVMCP is really just shades of grey.  Only tiny, likely impossible to detect differences overall. 

Just one person’s perspective, but hope it helps.  (FWIW, sold out dates of either party don’t really bother me one bit)


----------



## anneboleyn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just one person’s perspective, but hope it helps.  (FWIW, sold out dates of either party don’t really bother me one bit)



I completely agree about the sold out parties. Even the sold out ones are less crowded than a regular non-party day at the park, in my experience.


----------



## FoxC63

gqmom said:


> Hi, when do they typically announce more party info like what time the parade is, etc?



*From Disney Parks Blog*

Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
*From Disney Bloggers*

Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
*Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*

Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
Character information
As you can see, we'll be waiting for a while to see more info.


----------



## gqmom

FoxC63 said:


> *From Disney Parks Blog*
> 
> Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
> Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
> Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
> *Disney Bloggers*
> 
> Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
> Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
> *Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*
> 
> Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
> Character information
> As you can see, we'll be waiting for a while to see more info.




Ooh. Thank you. I was checking almost daily lol. 

I plan on getting the regular memory maker. Will that allow me to take all the MNSSHP shots or do I have to buy that pass separately?


----------



## FoxC63

gqmom said:


> Ooh. Thank you. I was checking almost daily lol.
> 
> I plan on getting the regular memory maker. Will that allow me to take all the MNSSHP shots?



Yes it sure will.  Memory Maker or the One Day Memory Maker will give you access to ALL the Magic Shots including:  ride photos, ride videos, Character photos, MNSSHP Photos and photo props.  No need to purchase anything more.  

To see all current Magic Shots at any park as well as special events, please click on this link:    [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL]


----------



## gqmom

FoxC63 said:


> Yes it sure will.  Memory Maker or the One Day Memory Maker will give you access to ALL the Magic Shots including:  ride photos, ride videos, Character photos, MNSSHP Photos and photo props.  No need to purchase anything more.
> 
> To see all current Magic Shots at any park as well as special events, please click on this link:    Magic Shots - Current Listings


Thank you!!!!


----------



## SimplySonia

Apologies for the no doubt dumb question ...

I note for Guests 14 and older, no masks are allowed, but does anyone know about face paint? Thinking about trying to coordinate a Coco family costume but if we can't face paint then it would be pointless  in advance for any replies!


----------



## FoxC63

SimplySonia said:


> Apologies for the no doubt dumb question ...
> 
> I note for Guests 14 and older, no masks are allowed, but does anyone know about face paint? Thinking about trying to coordinate a Coco family costume but if we can't face paint then it would be pointless  in advance for any replies!



Face paint is perfectly acceptable for any age. More information can be found on the Costume thread, just click this link:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines[/URL]


----------



## BebopBaloo

Could someone confirm that as long as you are purchasing the party tickets the day before the date of the party, it is still considered an advance purchase and thus the advance purchase price?


----------



## FoxC63

BebopBaloo said:


> Could someone confirm that as long as you are purchasing the party tickets the day before the date of the party, it is still considered an advance purchase and thus the advance purchase price?



Confirmed!  According to WDW:

*Advance Sales Pricing is available for all event dates except October 31, 2018. For the event on this date, only Same-Day Sales Pricing applies. For all other event dates, Advance Sales Pricing is available and Same-Day Pricing will be visible on the day of the event (if available).

Scroll down until you see the fine print, it's all there! 

Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/


----------



## BebopBaloo

FoxC63 said:


> Confirmed!  According to WDW:
> 
> *Advance Sales Pricing is available for all event dates except October 31, 2018. For the event on this date, only Same-Day Sales Pricing applies. For all other event dates, Advance Sales Pricing is available and Same-Day Pricing will be visible on the day of the event (if available).
> 
> Scroll down until you see the fine print, it's all there!
> 
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/purchase/




Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

SimplySonia said:


> Apologies for the no doubt dumb question ...
> 
> I note for Guests 14 and older, no masks are allowed, but does anyone know about face paint? Thinking about trying to coordinate a Coco family costume but if we can't face paint then it would be pointless  in advance for any replies!


DH and I are doing this too! We are painting Dia de los muertos make up and most likely wearing coco shirts.


----------



## FoxC63

SimplySonia said:


> face paint? Thinking about trying to coordinate a Coco family costume





Haley R said:


> We are painting Dia de los muertos make up and most likely wearing coco shirts.



The only adult I know who wore face paint is @FeralCatRogue .  She posted pictures wearing her Wicked Witch costume, AMAZING pictures imo!  She uses special face paint too.  Hope she can comment on her experience with it and include photos for you all to see.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

FoxC63 said:


> The only adult I know who wore face paint is @FeralCatRogue .  She posted pictures wearing her Wicked Witch costume, AMAZING pictures imo!  She uses special face paint too.  Hope she can comment on her experience with it and include photos for you all to see.


Thanks!
Yes I've gone a few years now in full face paint/hands painted and had no issues. It's quite fun, but you need makeup that will keep up under the heat and that means a lovely hour long clean up to get it off 
Another poster here went as Gamora one year and had no issues either.


----------



## anneboleyn

FeralCatRogue said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I've gone a few years now in full face paint/hands painted and had no issues. It's quite fun, but you need makeup that will keep up under the heat and that means a lovely hour long clean up to get it off
> Another poster here went as Gamora one year and had no issues either.
> 
> View attachment 329067



You look fantastic!!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> The only adult I know who wore face paint is @FeralCatRogue .  She posted pictures wearing her Wicked Witch costume, AMAZING pictures imo!  She uses special face paint too.  Hope she can comment on her experience with it and include photos for you all to see.



Me too. Gamora costume. Green face/chest. Had am sleeves that were green. Ben Nye makeup, didn't run so all in the hot sun.


----------



## FoxC63

FeralCatRogue said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I've gone a few years now in full face paint/hands painted and had no issues. It's quite fun, but you need makeup that will keep up under the heat and that means a lovely hour long clean up to get it off
> Another poster here went as Gamora one year and had no issues either.
> 
> View attachment 329067



I really, really love your Poison Apple shot!  You look supreme!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Me too. Gamora costume. Green face/chest. Had am sleeves that were green. Ben Nye makeup, didn't run so all in the hot sun.



I'm sorry!


----------



## Haley R

FeralCatRogue said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I've gone a few years now in full face paint/hands painted and had no issues. It's quite fun, but you need makeup that will keep up under the heat and that means a lovely hour long clean up to get it off
> Another poster here went as Gamora one year and had no issues either.
> 
> View attachment 329067


What brand of make up did you use?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Speaking of Gamora, I may have lost my mind and decided to switch from the redhead and do gamora again.

Oh costume decisions.


----------



## djs7685

dismoose23 said:


> I am sure this has been answered in the thread before, but I had a question on obtaining hard tickets for the event. I am on set on my reservation for Oct. 28th on online, but could I call Disney and ask for hard tickets as well? It is more for wanting a collectible since this will be DW and my first MSNNHP.



I can't give you the exact answer to the question, but I can tell you that I'm not sure how much you'd want to collect the "ticket" they give out for MNSSHP. We received ours for Halloween night in the mail and I was excited to open the envelope just to see 2 of the old credit card sized Fast Pass cards stuck to a piece of paper. IIRC ours have an Animal Kingdom graphic on them. Those are the "hard tickets" for the party so I just wanted to let you know that so you don't go to the trouble to get hard tickets if you were expecting something different.


----------



## mom2rtk

djs7685 said:


> I can't give you the exact answer to the question, but I can tell you that I'm not sure how much you'd want to collect the "ticket" they give out for MNSSHP. We received ours for Halloween night in the mail and I was excited to open the envelope just to see 2 of the old credit card sized Fast Pass cards stuck to a piece of paper. IIRC ours have an Animal Kingdom graphic on them. Those are the "hard tickets" for the party so I just wanted to let you know that so you don't go to the trouble to get hard tickets if you were expecting something different.


The AK graphic seems odd. But besides that, what you describe is what they have done for many years for hard ticket parties. We've been going for over 10 years and never had a party themed ticket (usually just different characters for each ticket). Maybe back for the old Pirate and Princess party? But that's it.


----------



## dismoose23

djs7685 said:


> I can't give you the exact answer to the question, but I can tell you that I'm not sure how much you'd want to collect the "ticket" they give out for MNSSHP. We received ours for Halloween night in the mail and I was excited to open the envelope just to see 2 of the old credit card sized Fast Pass cards stuck to a piece of paper. IIRC ours have an Animal Kingdom graphic on them. Those are the "hard tickets" for the party so I just wanted to let you know that so you don't go to the trouble to get hard tickets if you were expecting something different.


Ah bummer! Oh well, thank you for the information.


----------



## Melanie230

WWYD?  MNSSHP on Sunday Sept 16 or Tues, Sept 18??  I forgot to add...we are leaving Wednesday the 19th...we have to be at the Magic Express bus by 4pm.  So we do want to get up early and enjoy the parks Wednesday before we leave.


----------



## ashleymrush

This will be my first MNSSHP. Would you say that it is worth it to get the one day Memory Maker? I know they have special magic shots but would you say it's worth the $70 for the one day if it is just an evening? We will only be there for a couple days so it isn't worth getting the full Memory Maker but if it is worth the one day then I definitely don't want to miss out.


----------



## Rich M

Melanie230 said:


> WWYD?  MNSSHP on Sunday Sept 16 or Tues, Sept 18??



Tuesday


----------



## sherlockmiles

ashleymrush said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP. Would you say that it is worth it to get the one day Memory Maker? I know they have special magic shots but would you say it's worth the $70 for the one day if it is just an evening? We will only be there for a couple days so it isn't worth getting the full Memory Maker but if it is worth the one day then I definitely don't want to miss out.




That is totally subjective.

If you plan on taking advantage of the photographers, are interested in the ride photos - then yes.
If you don't plan on taking the time to utilize the photographers, then no.

No one can make that decision for you except you.

We love them and always get the memory maker.


----------



## FoxC63

dismoose23 said:


> Ah bummer! Oh well, thank you for the information.



If you go to the ticket counter or your resort you can ask to see what they have on hand.  There are a few that are pretty cool like Haunted Mansion and if you plan on dressing up as a specific character like Peter Pan those are still available.  I wouldn't give up and it never hurts to ask.


----------



## FoxC63

ashleymrush said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP. Would you say that it is worth it to get the one day Memory Maker? I know they have special magic shots but would you say it's worth the $70 for the one day if it is just an evening? We will only be there for a couple days so it isn't worth getting the full Memory Maker but if it is worth the one day then I definitely don't want to miss out.



That is a misconception, the one day is a full day entitlement and starts at 6am, so if you're visiting another park that day you have full access to all magic shots.  If you plan on going to Disney Springs you still have the ability to utilize their services there at no additional cost. You don't need to purchase the one day immediately.  You can take as many shots as you want and if you find you only like one or two then just purchase those.  There is a lot of flexibility.


----------



## Haley R

sherlockmiles said:


> That is totally subjective.
> 
> If you plan on taking advantage of the photographers, are interested in the ride photos - then yes.
> If you don't plan on taking the time to utilize the photographers, then no.
> 
> No one can make that decision for you except you.
> 
> We love them and always get the memory maker.


I agree. I think it depends if you plan on using the photographers and are wanting to do any meet and greets.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Speaking of Gamora, I may have lost my mind and decided to switch from the redhead and do gamora again.
> 
> Oh costume decisions.



You'd make a perfect Redd from the Pirate of Caribbean.  You're beautiful and have the perfect color of hair all that's left would be the costume!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> You'd make a perfect Redd from the Pirate of Caribbean.  You're beautiful and have the perfect color of hair all that's left would be the costume!



Well that's a very nice thing to say, thank you. Brightens my night


----------



## gumbo1009

Apologize if this is covered already, but I have some timing/location questions... 

We r attending the 1st event on 8/17 (_first time going to MNSSHP, first time going to ANY special WDW event_).

(1) *If* we decide to watch the 1st parade (from Frontierland), how far in advance do we need to arrive? (_pls be aware that I am "height challenged," and would not want to be any further back than the 2nd "row"_)  
(a) How does your answer change if we opt for the 2nd parade? 

(2) Do the fireworks include many projections?  
(a) If not, can you satisfactorily enjoy from areas outside of the Hub?  (_Was wondering if we could "chill" in Fantasyland and watch the fireworks from there, or whether we would be "losing out" in a substantial/meaningful way._) 
(b) If you recommend Hub viewing, how far in advance should we arrive?

Thanks very much!


----------



## FoxC63

gumbo1009 said:


> Apologize if this is covered already, but I have some timing/location questions...
> 
> We r attending the 1st event on 8/17 (_first time going to MNSSHP, first time going to ANY special WDW event_).
> 
> (1) *If* we decide to watch the 1st parade (from Frontierland), how far in advance do we need to arrive? (_pls be aware that I am "height challenged," and would not want to be any further back than the 2nd "row"_)
> (a) How does your answer change if we opt for the 2nd parade?
> 
> (2) Do the fireworks include many projections?
> (a) If not, can you satisfactorily enjoy from areas outside of the Hub?  (_Was wondering if we could "chill" in Fantasyland and watch the fireworks from there, or whether we would be "losing out" in a substantial/meaningful way._)
> (b) If you recommend Hub viewing, how far in advance should we arrive?
> 
> Thanks very much!



The answers to your questions and more can be found on the MNSSHP Itinerary thread on the MAIN pages.  Everyone attending these parties have full access regardless of posting/creating an itinerary.  Please feel free to have a look see at tips and suggestions starting on page:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]One[/URL]


----------



## Mrspeaks

Has there been a clarification on if parade viewing is included in both dessert parties?


----------



## FoxC63

Mrspeaks said:


> Has there been a clarification on if parade viewing is included in both dessert parties?



Not to my knowledge.  I even posted my inquiry twice on the Disney Food Blog, it all starts here:  Post #916

NOTE:  Disney Food Blog did in fact remove my second inquiry from their site.  Not sure why.


----------



## gumbo1009

FoxC63 said:


> The answers to your questions and more can be found on the MNSSHP Itinerary thread on the MAIN pages. Everyone attending these parties have full access regardless of posting/creating an itinerary. Please feel free to have a look see at tips and suggestions starting on page: One



Thanks for the link!


----------



## gumbo1009

_OK.  I looked at the other thread - very helpful!  Thanks (I will definitely start watching that thread for more tips)._

My child is not a huge fan of fireworks, so I'm thinking I won't watch from the Hub (don't want to waste time scoping out a spot).

One question I have: is Fantasyland open during Hallowishes?  If so, I'm thinking we can hang out back there, grab a snack, listen to the "soundtrack," and watch the backside of the fireworks (without having to get there early and wait for the show).

Do you think this approach might work?? 

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

gumbo1009 said:


> _OK.  I looked at the other thread - very helpful!  Thanks (I will definitely start watching that thread for more tips)._
> 
> My child is not a huge fan of fireworks, so I'm thinking I won't watch from the Hub (don't want to waste time scoping out a spot).
> 
> One question I have: is Fantasyland open during Hallowishes?  If so, I'm thinking we can hang out back there, grab a snack, listen to the "soundtrack," and watch the backside of the fireworks (without having to get there early and wait for the show).
> 
> Do you think this approach might work??
> 
> Thanks!



Yes it is.  The only thing that will close temporarily are some of the rides during Happy HalloWishes.  And yes, that plan should work perfectly.


----------



## Raya

gumbo1009 said:


> One question I have: is Fantasyland open during Hallowishes?  If so, I'm thinking we can hang out back there, grab a snack, listen to the "soundtrack," and watch the backside of the fireworks (without having to get there early and wait for the show).
> 
> Do you think this approach might work??
> 
> Thanks!


Yes! This is our favorite hidden spot for watching the fireworks. You can't see the projections but the booms and really loud and you can smell the gun powder.


----------



## Haley R

Raya said:


> Yes! This is our favorite hidden spot for watching the fireworks. You can't see the projections but the booms and really loud and you can smell the gun powder.


Another great spot is on Thunder Mountain.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Haley R said:


> Another great spot is on Thunder Mountain.


 At this point Big Thnder Mountain is not open during the MNSSHP which sadly takes away this option.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> At this point Big Thnder Mountain is not open during the MNSSHP which sadly takes away this option.



The ride might be down but the area should be open which is a perfect location to watch the fireworks after riding Splash.


----------



## Haley R

scrappinginontario said:


> At this point Big Thnder Mountain is not open during the MNSSHP which sadly takes away this option.


Dang I forgot. I’m so upset. I hope it’s at least open other times besides the parties. I still haven’t seen anything about it being refurbished.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Haley R said:


> Dang I forgot. I’m so upset. I hope it’s at least open other times besides the parties. I still haven’t seen anything about it being refurbished.


No, it is not being refurbished, just not open for the parties.


----------



## Best Aunt

ashleymrush said:


> This will be my first MNSSHP. Would you say that it is worth it to get the one day Memory Maker? I know they have special magic shots but would you say it's worth the $70 for the one day if it is just an evening? We will only be there for a couple days so it isn't worth getting the full Memory Maker but if it is worth the one day then I definitely don't want to miss out.



Do you have to purchase Memory Maker ahead of time?  Is there a discount for purchasing ahead of time?

If you can purchase it after the fact, and it costs the same, then I would wait and purchase it later.  Maybe your group will get excited about seeing the characters and want to get pictures.  Or maybe your group will take one look at the lines and decide not to.  It's too hot, it's too rainy, my feet hurt, I'm hungry, I want to buy the special food/merch, I want more candy, I want to get a good spot for the parade, my day wasn't as fun as I anticipated... all things which could discourage people from getting photos that night, even if they had planned to originally.


----------



## GillianP1301

Mrspeaks said:


> Has there been a clarification on if parade viewing is included in both dessert parties?



I had somebody from the Disney communication group call me (twice because she wanted to double check to be certain) and confirmed that the parade viewing is included with the terrace package only, as is on the current website descriptions. She acknowledged there are issues with the "know before you go sections" and indicated she was going to advise the web group. There is now a little bit of wording in the terrace section that says something along the lines of checking back prior to the event for specific times. You can take that for as official as you want, but I believe it's he most definitive info to date. I'm assuming at this point that it's true and will just continue to monitor. The 1st parade start time will be the confirmation, IMO, since it will need to be earlier than the usual (non parade viewing years) 9:15.

I will add that when I booked the dessert party in 2016 with parade viewing, they did send an itinerary to me a week ahead of time with specifics on where/how to check in for the parade and the logistics of moving to the dessert party/fireworks viewing. I would assume, if what I've noted above proves true, that they will do something similar this year.


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> The ride might be down but the area should be open which is a perfect location to watch the fireworks after riding Splash.



I admit my memory can be crap...and I've been trying to remember this for a bit now and need some help. I've been to MNSSHP in 2016 and 2017. In 2016, I know for certain I rode Splash Mountain because it was the last thing we did at midnight before leaving the park. I don't recall if BTMRR was going at that time (I think BTMRR was under refurb at that time, but I may be mixing that up with another year).  In 2017, I definitely remember there was a trick or treat line in where Splash usually queues, SM was also down for refurb at that time and this could be why they used it for a trick or treat area. I think BTMRR was running at that time, but I can't remember that either. 

Does anyone know for sure between SM and BTMRR which ones were open which years? I know refurbs were a factor as well.


----------



## Haley R

GillianP1301 said:


> I admit my memory can be crap...and I've been trying to remember this for a bit now and need some help. I've been to MNSSHP in 2016 and 2017. In 2016, I know for certain I rode Splash Mountain because it was the last thing we did at midnight before leaving the park. I don't recall if BTMRR was going at that time (I think BTMRR was under refurb at that time, but I may be mixing that up with another year).  In 2017, I definitely remember there was a trick or treat line in where Splash usually queues, SM was also down for refurb at that time and this could be why they used it for a trick or treat area. I think BTMRR was running at that time, but I can't remember that either.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure between SM and BTMRR which ones were open which years? I know refurbs were a factor as well.


I think @FoxC63 has posted this somewhere.


----------



## Haley R

Best Aunt said:


> Do you have to purchase Memory Maker ahead of time?  Is there a discount for purchasing ahead of time?
> 
> If you can purchase it after the fact, and it costs the same, then I would wait and purchase it later.  Maybe your group will get excited about seeing the characters and want to get pictures.  Or maybe your group will take one look at the lines and decide not to.  It's too hot, it's too rainy, my feet hurt, I'm hungry, I want to buy the special food/merch, I want more candy, I want to get a good spot for the parade, my day wasn't as fun as I anticipated... all things which could discourage people from getting photos that night, even if they had planned to originally.


There usually is a discount if you buy it ahead of time. Idk about the one day MM but I believe the normal one is like $169 ahead and $199 if you wait.


----------



## FriendofScrump

I currently have a 3:20 reservation for The Crystal Palace on the day of the party we're attending. We don't have park tickets for that day, but will we be able to enter the park a little early for our ADR with just party tickets? (If not, I'll just cancel the ADR and go another day.) Thanks!


----------



## GillianP1301

FriendofScrump said:


> I currently have a 3:20 reservation for The Crystal Palace on the day of the party we're attending. We don't have park tickets for that day, but will we be able to enter the park a little early for our ADR with just party tickets? (If not, I'll just cancel the ADR and go another day.) Thanks!



4:00pm is the usual early entry time for the party. I think it's a bit risky to assume they would let you in early enough for a 3:20. I would either move that ADR 4:00 or cancel.


----------



## FriendofScrump

GillianP1301 said:


> 4:00pm is the usual early entry time for the party. I think it's a bit risky to assume they would let you in early enough for a 3:20. I would either move that ADR 4:00 or cancel.



Thanks! I'm not interested in risking it, so we'll cancel and go another day.


----------



## bethbuchall

GillianP1301 said:


> I admit my memory can be crap...and I've been trying to remember this for a bit now and need some help. I've been to MNSSHP in 2016 and 2017. In 2016, I know for certain I rode Splash Mountain because it was the last thing we did at midnight before leaving the park. I don't recall if BTMRR was going at that time (I think BTMRR was under refurb at that time, but I may be mixing that up with another year).  In 2017, I definitely remember there was a trick or treat line in where Splash usually queues, SM was also down for refurb at that time and this could be why they used it for a trick or treat area. I think BTMRR was running at that time, but I can't remember that either.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure between SM and BTMRR which ones were open which years? I know refurbs were a factor as well.



My son and his wife were at WDW in September, 2016, and Big Thunder Mountain was definitely close for refurb at that time. My daughter and I were there September, 2017, and Splash Mountain was closed for refurb. We definitely rode Big Thunder Mountain on our MNSSHP day, but I can't remember if that was after the party officially started or before.


----------



## SimplySonia

FeralCatRogue said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I've gone a few years now in full face paint/hands painted and had no issues. It's quite fun, but you need makeup that will keep up under the heat and that means a lovely hour long clean up to get it off
> Another poster here went as Gamora one year and had no issues either.
> 
> View attachment 329067





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Me too. Gamora costume. Green face/chest. Had am sleeves that were green. Ben Nye makeup, didn't run so all in the hot sun.



Thank you to everyone who replied, I appreciate it so much!

Also, for the makeup recommendations because I had been wondering if the face paint would even work or just melt off. Everyone on these threads rocks, I appreciate y'all!


----------



## amyadams1020

The party is from 7-? I know you can get in MK at 4. What time is it done?


----------



## Spencer Wright

amyadams1020 said:


> The party is from 7-? I know you can get in MK at 4. What time is it done?



MK closes at midnight.  I would check the applicable schedules but most 'Halloween' things seem to end about 10.


----------



## amyadams1020

Spencer Wright said:


> MK closes at midnight.  I would check the applicable schedules but most 'Halloween' things seem to end about 10.


Thanks. Even the character meet and greets?


----------



## GillianP1301

Spencer Wright said:


> MK closes at midnight.  I would check the applicable schedules but most 'Halloween' things seem to end about 10.



This is not the case. Hallowishes is usually at 10:15, the 2nd parade is at 11:15, 2nd hocus pocus show at midnight and the characters meet until the end. The lines may get cutoff before midnight for the really popular characters, but they are there for the duration.


----------



## amyadams1020

GillianP1301 said:


> This is not the case. Hallowishes is usually at 10:15, the 2nd parade is at 11:15, 2nd hocus pocus show at midnight and the characters meet until the end. The lines may get cutoff before midnight for the really popular characters, but they are there for the duration.


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Do you have to purchase Memory Maker ahead of time?  Is there a discount for purchasing ahead of time?



Memory Maker Advance Purchase $169 and if you buy it later $199.
One Day Memory is $69.95

More information can be found here:  
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-photopass-and-memory-maker.3663430/"]Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> I admit my memory can be crap...and I've been trying to remember this for a bit now and need some help. I've been to MNSSHP in 2016 and 2017. In 2016, I know for certain I rode Splash Mountain because it was the last thing we did at midnight before leaving the park. I don't recall if BTMRR was going at that time (I think BTMRR was under refurb at that time, but I may be mixing that up with another year).  In 2017, I definitely remember there was a trick or treat line in where Splash usually queues, SM was also down for refurb at that time and this could be why they used it for a trick or treat area. I think BTMRR was running at that time, but I can't remember that either.
> 
> Does anyone know for sure between SM and BTMRR which ones were open which years? I know refurbs were a factor as well.


*
Splash Mountain*
August 28th through November 16th, 2017
January 8th through February 1st, 2018

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
April 4th through to July 15th, 2016
August 8th through November 18th, 2016

Based on this information, it looks like *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad* is in need of refurbishment.


----------



## FoxC63

Spencer Wright said:


> most 'Halloween' things seem to end about 10.





amyadams1020 said:


> Thanks. Even the character meet and greets?





GillianP1301 said:


> This is not the case. Hallowishes is usually at 10:15, the 2nd parade is at 11:15, 2nd hocus pocus show at midnight and the characters meet until the end. The lines may get cutoff before midnight for the really popular characters, but they are there for the duration.



@GillianP1301 is correct.  Even the stores, quick serve and City Hall stay open past midnight on Main Street.  Last year many reported getting Magic Shots past 12:30am.


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> *Splash Mountain*
> August 28th through November 16th, 2017
> January 8th through February 1st, 2018
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
> April 4th through to July 15th, 2016
> August 8th through November 18th, 2016
> 
> Based on this information, it looks like *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad* is in need of refurbishment.



I fear you may be right about BTMRR and nervous about it for our end of August trip because it's one of our faves. I also think it's a bit weird that no late summer or fall refurbs have been announced yet. I seem to recall knowing this info by now for my past trips (I always go end of August).


----------



## pooh'smate

GillianP1301 said:


> I also think it's a bit weird that no late summer or fall refurbs have been announced yet. I seem to recall knowing this info by now for my past trips (I always go end of August).



We always go in September and I know I have heard about refurbs during our trip by now too.


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> I fear you may be right about BTMRR and nervous about it for our end of August trip because it's one of our faves. I also think it's a bit weird that no late summer or fall refurbs have been announced yet. I seem to recall knowing this info by now for my past trips (I always go end of August).



In 2017 during the first MNSSHP many guests were able to ride BTMRR and Splash.  The cut off date for Splash came a few days after the start of the party so this was a nice surprise for them.  With Disney releasing most things a month or two out we should see in July or early August a refurbishment schedule.  

If BTMRR does make the list, the ride will be shut down 24/7 and not just during party hours.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I have been to 2 parties. At the 2017 party, Splash was down for refurbishment but we rode BTMRR. At 2015 party,, we rode both BTMRR and Splash. I remember this clearly.

I also remember that in 2017, both BTMRR and SDMT were not initially listed as open attractions, but they were added later, prior to any of the parties.


----------



## hswillia07

I was hoping to try to ride BTMR during the fireworks, but I guess that won't work  Is there another ride that is just as fun to be on during the fireworks? Or are the projections do-not-miss? two adults, two kiddos 7 and 4. Thanks!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> *Splash Mountain*
> August 28th through November 16th, 2017
> January 8th through February 1st, 2018
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
> April 4th through to July 15th, 2016
> August 8th through November 18th, 2016
> 
> Based on this information, it looks like *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad* is in need of refurbishment.



I am confused by this...why does that make it seem as though BTMRR is in need of refurbishment? It has been less than two years since the last lengthy refurb and there haven’t been any instances of it breaking down.

I actually thought that Space Mtn would be up next for refurbishment since it seemed like they were doing a mountain a year. I am glad to see that as of now, it is up and running!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I am confused by this...why does that make it seem as though BTMRR is in need of refurbishment? It has been less than two years since the last lengthy refurb and there haven’t been any instances of it breaking down.
> 
> I actually thought that Space Mtn would be up next for refurbishment since it seemed like they were doing a mountain a year. I am glad to see that as of now, it is up and running!



Yes, historically Disney maintains a mountain ride per year, last year it was Splash leaving BTMRR in need.

In 2016 Disney made many updates to BTMRR to mirror that of Disneyland's, it was a huge project and tweaking may be necessary this year. Again BTMRR has not be listed as a refub but this could be the reason why it's off the list of open attractions during MNSSHP.


----------



## FoxC63

hswillia07 said:


> I was hoping to try to ride BTMR during the fireworks, but I guess that won't work  Is there another ride that is just as fun to be on during the fireworks? Or are the projections do-not-miss? two adults, two kiddos 7 and 4. Thanks!



I believe they shut some rides down during fireworks however, if you're on a ride and the fireworks begin you will be able to complete the ride.  We did this last year when riding BTMRR and when our ride was complete CM's would not allow anyone to board due to the fireworks.  This was the first time we experienced this so if anyone has more information please feel free to chime in.


----------



## Rich M

hswillia07 said:


> I was hoping to try to ride BTMR during the fireworks, but I guess that won't work  Is there another ride that is just as fun to be on during the fireworks? Or are the projections do-not-miss? two adults, two kiddos 7 and 4. Thanks!



I would think those rockets would be cool to ride while fireworks went on if it was allowed.


----------



## amw

scrappinginontario said:


> At this point Big Thnder Mountain is not open during the MNSSHP which sadly takes away this option.



Don’t know if this was mentioned ... I made my fastpass selection yesterday for our trip August 14-21. Thunder Run was available for selection the entire trip. So at least for the first party, it should be available.


----------



## FoxC63

amw said:


> Don’t know if this was mentioned ... I made my fastpass selection yesterday for our trip August 14-21. Thunder Run was available for selection the entire trip. So at least for the first party, it should be available.



And there we go!


----------



## LucyBC80

amw said:


> Don’t know if this was mentioned ... I made my fastpass selection yesterday for our trip August 14-21. Thunder Run was available for selection the entire trip. So at least for the first party, it should be available.


That's great information! I know it can change and sometimes refurbs starts in September and not in August, but we're off to a great start.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I believe they shut some rides down during fireworks however, if you're on a ride and the fireworks begin you will be able to complete the ride.  We did this last year when riding BTMRR and when our ride was complete CM's would not allow anyone to board due to the fireworks.  This was the first time we experienced this so if anyone has more information please feel free to chime in.


Are the Halloween fireworks different? We always ride BTMR during the normal MK fireworks. We did it with Wishes and HEA.


----------



## hswillia07

Rich M said:


> I would think those rockets would be cool to ride while fireworks went on if it was allowed.


Good idea - thank you!


----------



## hswillia07

People who are already in your 60 day window, are you finding that you can book FP for 4-6pm on your party day with no regular park ticket?


----------



## LandonDunes

amw said:


> Don’t know if this was mentioned ... I made my fastpass selection yesterday for our trip August 14-21. Thunder Run was available for selection the entire trip. So at least for the first party, it should be available.



And Splash too?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I forgot about the BTMRR concern. I made our 90 day Fps in May and got both BTMRR and Splash for Aug 17th. 
Unless they add it in for the parties, it's looking like BTMRR is not open for the parties. I suppose it could still go into refurbishment and I'll get an email...


----------



## sheila14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I forgot about the BTMRR concern. I made our 90 day Fps in May and got both BTMRR and Splash for Aug 17th.
> Unless they add it in for the parties, it's looking like BTMRR is not open for the parties. I suppose it could still go into refurbishment and I'll get an email...


How did you make choices at 90 days?


----------



## sheila14

hswillia07 said:


> People who are already in your 60 day window, are you finding that you can book FP for 4-6pm on your party day with no regular park ticket?


I will make my choices next Sunday and will post what happened?


----------



## ColoradoMom12

sheila14 said:


> How did you make choices at 90 days?


Additional FastPasses and the ability to make selections at 90 days are available for purchase through a trial program for guests staying at the club level.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

ColoradoMom12 said:


> Additional FastPasses and the ability to make selections at 90 days are available for purchase through a trial program for guests staying at the club level.



1000 messages for you! 

But, yes, sorry I didn't clarify, its the club level trail for purchased FPs.


----------



## amw

LandonDunes said:


> And Splash too?



Yes! But my vacay only goes to Aug 21st so no promises after that.


----------



## FoxC63

LandonDunes said:


> And Splash too?



Yes,  Splash shows availability for August 17th & 24th all day including party hours and shows availability up to August 26th.


----------



## kat_lh

hswillia07 said:


> I was hoping to try to ride BTMR during the fireworks, but I guess that won't work  Is there another ride that is just as fun to be on during the fireworks? Or are the projections do-not-miss? two adults, two kiddos 7 and 4. Thanks!



Aladdin's Magic Carpets are a great fireworks ride!


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> Are the Halloween fireworks different? We always ride BTMR during the normal MK fireworks. We did it with Wishes and HEA.



Personally I believe the fireworks during Halloween parties are the best.  They are the only fireworks show i usually watch.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> Personally I believe the fireworks during Halloween parties are the best.  They are the only fireworks show i usually watch.


I absolutely loved HEA. The projections were great and I was happy to see some 90s characters show up.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I absolutely loved HEA. The projections were great and I was happy to see some 90s characters show up.



I plan on seeing it this trip.  My last trip I watched the fireworks from Frontier Land with my grandson in my arms and it was the most magical experience I have ever had.  He kept saying beautiful the whole time.  He was just about to turn 2.  Best time ever.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I plan on seeing it this trip.  My last trip I watched the fireworks from Frontier Land with my grandson in my arms and it was the most magical experience I have ever had.  He kept saying beautiful the whole time.  He was just about to turn 2.  Best time ever.


Haha that’s great! We took our 9 yo niece and it was awesome being on btmr for fireworks. She said she felt like she was on a commercial


----------



## hswillia07

sheila14 said:


> I will make my choices next Sunday and will post what happened?


Thanks so much!


----------



## hswillia07

kat_lh said:


> Aladdin's Magic Carpets are a great fireworks ride!


Good one - thanks!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Bad news I fear. Looks like parade view has been taken out of dessert party... 

Canceled mine. SO bummed, ah well!


----------



## Araminta18

AAAH you're right, the description has changed....that's not cool.  *sigh*

Not canceling yet, gonna wait and see for sure (and see if they include some of the "specialty" desserts), but if the parade viewing is gone, yea, we're likely gonna cancel as well.  BOO.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

This is a disappointment. We will hang on to our reservation for now but definitely will cancel if the parade isn’t included.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Geez Disney... you have a fair number of us literally throwing money your way for an upcharge event during an upcharge event and you disappoint.

With apologies for the negativity, pretty pathetic what they have done with the website and the dessert party parade viewing topic the last two years.


----------



## anomamatt

Ugh. Disney is the worst sometimes.


----------



## Haley R

This was going to be our first dessert party ever. We normally don't book them because I don't see the value in them, but I thought having a spot for the parade sounded nice. I'll keep ours for now, but I will definitely be canceling if there is no parade viewing.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> This was going to be our first dessert party ever. We normally don't book them because I don't see the value in them, but I thought having a spot for the parade sounded nice. I'll keep ours for now, but I will definitely be canceling if there is no parade viewing.



Wow I am with you for sure on this one.  If it isn't included I am going to cancel and hope the Frozen comes up for Illuminations.  I would rather have a seat for that and take my chances on the parade and fireworks at the party.  I am really getting tired of Disney doing this stuff.


----------



## MacMama0930

I wonder what the reasoning is, especially if people cancel. Why not just rope an area off for the parade?? I don’t understand...

I’m on the fence. I did Tomorrowland terrace because of the parade viewing...I’m not sure if I’ll keep it or cancel. Such a bummer...


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> Wow I am with you for sure on this one.  If it isn't included I am going to cancel and hope the Frozen comes up for Illuminations.  I would rather have a seat for that and take my chances on the parade and fireworks at the party.  I am really getting tired of Disney doing this stuff.


I might (and that's a big might) consider booking garden viewing, but most likely we just won't do a dessert party. We are lucky enough to do two MNSSHP anyway so we should be fine. We may not want to watch the parade/fireworks twice anyway.


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> I had somebody from the Disney communication group call me (twice because she wanted to double check to be certain) and confirmed that the parade viewing is included with the terrace package only, as is on the current website descriptions. She acknowledged there are issues with the "know before you go sections" and indicated she was going to advise the web group. There is now a little bit of wording in the terrace section that says something along the lines of checking back prior to the event for specific times. You can take that for as official as you want, but I believe it's he most definitive info to date. I'm assuming at this point that it's true and will just continue to monitor. The 1st parade start time will be the confirmation, IMO, since it will need to be earlier than the usual (non parade viewing years) 9:15.
> 
> I will add that when I booked the dessert party in 2016 with parade viewing, they did send an itinerary to me a week ahead of time with specifics on where/how to check in for the parade and the logistics of moving to the dessert party/fireworks viewing. I would assume, if what I've noted above proves true, that they will do something similar this year.



do you have that CM's contact info still?  I can't believe they removed the parade viewing from the site without actually communicating that we are no longer going to get what we pre-paid for!


----------



## KdKyA

Just cancelled ours  We rebooked for the Plaza Garden viewing instead. Definitely not worth that extra price for Terrace seating alone.


----------



## GillianP1301

CvilleDiane said:


> do you have that CM's contact info still?  I can't believe they removed the parade viewing from the site without actually communicating that we are no longer going to get what we pre-paid for!



Unfortunately, I don't. I never got her call back info, both times she called me and when the number on my call log that she called from just comes up as the main WDW phone number. The email I used initially that triggered her call was wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com. I'm going to write there again, although I'm not sure there is much use at this point. I'm pretty bummed that there is no parade viewing for sure and undecided if I will be cancelling the dessert party or not.  The good news is for anyone who did book primarily for the parade viewing can go ahead and cancel with no issue since there is a 5 day cancellation policy. Still sucks though.

I'm not sure what their reasoning is, but I'm thinking it has to have something to do with the either the timing of the parade and not being able to move it up to accommodate the viewing to be included or maybe there is some sort of issue with there also be plaza viewing dessert party at the same time that is causing the problem. I don't really know, but I do know when they did offer the parade viewing, there was only a terrace party, no garden view.


----------



## KdKyA

I think they should at least do parade viewing for the 2nd parade. It would flow better since everyone is done after fireworks anyway, then they could just hop right on over to the parade. We had a terrible view last year for the fireworks at the dessert party since there were 5 of us. They sat us behind two rows so we couldn't see half of the fireworks because of the roof overhang. The only reason we were going to do it again was for the reserved parade viewing. Such a bummer.


----------



## GillianP1301

Well, I just sent off a bit of a nasty gram. My tone wasn't as pleasant as my first inquiry, but that tends to happen when I get lied to. I'm not expecting much and really my only ask of them is to confirm, with certainty what the actual description of the dessert parties should be so that I can decide to cancel or not. I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## GillianP1301

KdKyA said:


> I think they should at least do parade viewing for the 2nd parade. It would flow better since everyone is done after fireworks anyway, then they could just hop right on over to the parade. We had a terrible view last year for the fireworks at the dessert party since there were 5 of us. They sat us behind two rows so we couldn't see half of the fireworks because of the roof overhang. The only reason we were going to do it again was for the reserved parade viewing. Such a bummer.



Smart idea. Arguably, the reserved seating at the 2nd parade is not as much "value" as the 1st one, it would at least give people who like knowing they have a reserved spot regardless an option. And logistically it could work quite well since there will be about 40 minutes between end of Hallowishes and start of 2nd parade. You could check into the parade viewing at your leisure and when the parade is over you just disperse, no worry or concern for Disney to get people escorted from the parade to the dessert party. 

Or maybe they just need to have a dining/parade viewing package and call it a day. There is obviously demand for reserved parade viewing, so tack it onto a dinner option they have open during the party and call it a day. That way, those who just really want a dessert party can do that and those who really  just want parade viewing can book a dinner and those who want both can book both.


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> Well, I just sent off a bit of a nasty gram. My tone wasn't as pleasant as my first inquiry, but that tends to happen when I get lied to. I'm not expecting much and really my only ask of them is to confirm, with certainty what the actual description of the dessert parties should be so that I can decide to cancel or not. I'm not holding my breath.



IMO Nastygram is justifiable.  I emailed too, not a nastygram since it's my first communication about it.  I'm so sad they seem to be taking this away!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I too sent an email to express my feelings on listing something, people buy it, and then taking it away without letting those who have it paid for aware.
Imagine those who don't obsess  and show up confused where they go for the parade viewing.

Anyhoo, I checked daily, because as much as I hoped, it just felt too good to be true. At this point, I'd eat at Tony's for a parade view package.


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I too sent an email to express my feelings on listing something, people buy it, and then taking it away without letting those who have it paid for aware.
> Imagine those who don't obsess  and show up confused where they go for the parade viewing.
> 
> Anyhoo, I checked daily, because as much as I hoped, it just felt too good to be true. At this point, I'd eat at Tony's for a parade view package.



I made this same point in my letter to them as well. You can't sell something, take a portion of it away and not say anything to the people who bought it. My other main point was how am I supposed to trust that what they are saying now is what we'll actually get? There is clearly no credibility with what they are posting and they could basically say anything at this point and I'd have zero confidence in it. What's most frustrating about this is it's not that difficult. Figure out what your event is going to be, write a description... have it approved by whoever it is that makes the decisions on what the event is going to be and post it.


----------



## Rich M

Thank you everyone who is doing that extra effort to email Disney.  I too plan to cancel if it indeed is not included. I would rather do Frozen.


----------



## areno79

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Bad news I fear. Looks like parade view has been taken out of dessert party...
> 
> Canceled mine. SO bummed, ah well!


UGHHH NOOOOOOOOO.  I am really annoyed at this! Disney is one of the largest companies in the world, and yet it's ok that they pull a bait and switch?? Totally unacceptable!


----------



## Rich M

I have sent my email also complaining and it was not a nice email at all.   I hope to hear back and I will report back.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

areno79 said:


> UGHHH NOOOOOOOOO.  I am really annoyed at this! Disney is one of the largest companies in the world, and yet it's ok that they pull a bait and switch?? Totally unacceptable!


Yep, that's pretty much my exact words in my email.


----------



## greg9x

areno79 said:


> UGHHH NOOOOOOOOO.  I am really annoyed at this! Disney is one of the largest companies in the world, and yet it's ok that they pull a bait and switch?? Totally unacceptable!


Disney always covers their butts.. There is language in there that it is all subject to change.. So whatever they want to do, they can.  And will keep doing it as long as people are giving them money.


----------



## Cluelyss

hswillia07 said:


> I was hoping to try to ride BTMR during the fireworks, but I guess that won't work  Is there another ride that is just as fun to be on during the fireworks? Or are the projections do-not-miss? two adults, two kiddos 7 and 4. Thanks!


Dumbo or Barnstormer are great options!


----------



## Cluelyss

adelaster said:


> Anyone gone on a sold out night who can compare it to a sold out mvmcp?
> 
> We are trying to change our dates and it will mean attending a sold out party. The cost will be high, but we attended the sold out last? mvmcp this past Dec. and I didn't think it was that bad. TIA!


FWIW, I have attended quite a few sell outs (both MNSSHP and MVMCP). While I would normally agree that MVMCP always feels more crowded (even on non sell outs), the last MVMCP of 2017 is definitely the exception. I would have never thought in a million years that party was sold out if I didn’t know it was. We had minimal waits for everything and very little congestion anywhere (except parade and fireworks time). So if that’s your only experience with a sold out party, you may be unpleasantly surprised. However, I always say that with a good plan, the date doesn’t matter.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

So, with no reserved parade viewing, and since I am going to the first party I fear a lot of Bloggers, is Frontierland the best bet for a good spot for the 2nd parade? I'm thinking HP at midnight, and we may ride rides during the fireworks now, still undecided, I have the Plaza Garden reserved, but may cancel.


----------



## CvilleDiane

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> ....
> Anyhoo, I checked daily, because as much as I hoped, it just felt too good to be true. At this point, I'd eat at Tony's for a parade view package.



I'm feeling a little desperate too -- I would see you at Tony's!


----------



## Rich M

greg9x said:


> Disney always covers their butts.. There is language in there that it is all subject to change.. So whatever they want to do, they can.  And will keep doing it as long as people are giving them money.



Our complaint isn't about them changing it as we know things are subject to change but you actually need to notify people of the change.  It shouldn't be our responsibility once we booked to make sure its still offered. If my flight changes or is no longer offer they don't just make you figure out what to do.  They email you and notify you so you are aware. Not everyone who books is checking the description of something after they booked.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> Our complaint isn't about them changing it as we know things are subject to change but you actually need to notify people of the change.  It shouldn't be our responsibility once we booked to make sure its still offered. If my flight changes or is no longer offer they don't just make you figure out what to do.  They email you and notify you so you are aware. Not everyone who books is checking the description of something after they booked.


THIS. You can’t just take away a portion of the offering without notifying those that booked prior.


----------



## hswillia07

Cluelyss said:


> Dumbo or Barnstormer are great options!



ooh, Dumbo is a great idea, thanks! How do people time getting on the ride for just the right time??


----------



## greg9x

Rich M said:


> Our complaint isn't about them changing it as we know things are subject to change but you actually need to notify people of the change.  It shouldn't be our responsibility once we booked to make sure its still offered. If my flight changes or is no longer offer they don't just make you figure out what to do.  They email you and notify you so you are aware. Not everyone who books is checking the description of something after they booked.


I don't disagree about being notified.   But there is some time until the event and it is possible they haven't finalized what will be offered so were holding off on notifications.
People would be up in arms also if got notification of change and decided to cancel, then found out they added it back.

My post was that there is no 'bait and switch' since Disney always says 'Experiences subject to change'.


----------



## old feller

anneboleyn said:


> I am confused by this...why does that make it seem as though BTMRR is in need of refurbishment? It has been less than two years since the last lengthy refurb and there haven’t been any instances of it breaking down.
> 
> I actually thought that Space Mtn would be up next for refurbishment since it seemed like they were doing a mountain a year. I am glad to see that as of now, it is up and running!


where is the refurbs list .  Thanks


----------



## adelaster

Cluelyss said:


> FWIW, I have attended quite a few sell outs (both MNSSHP and MVMCP). While I would normally agree that MVMCP always feels more crowded (even on non sell outs), the last MVMCP of 2017 is definitely the exception. I would have never thought in a million years that party was sold out if I didn’t know it was. We had minimal waits for everything and very little congestion anywhere (except parade and fireworks time). So if that’s your only experience with a sold out party, you may be unpleasantly surprised. However, I always say that with a good plan, the date doesn’t matter.


Thanks for the insight! I went back and checked, and we were there on the 19th of December. I got the flu on that trip so my memories are very fuzzy. Pretty sure it was a sold out date. Either way, taking a chance on the (sure to be) sold out MNSSHP this year. We mostly go for the atmosphere/decor anyway, so I'm sure it will be fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

hswillia07 said:


> ooh, Dumbo is a great idea, thanks! How do people time getting on the ride for just the right time??


It’s really a crap shoot but just keep your eye on wait times leading up to the fireworks. If it’s a 15 minute wait at 10, for example, line up. Though Dumbo should be a walk on during parties.


----------



## GillianP1301

greg9x said:


> I don't disagree about being notified.   But there is some time until the event and it is possible they haven't finalized what will be offered so were holding off on notifications.
> People would be up in arms also if got notification of change and decided to cancel, then found out they added it back.
> 
> My post was that there is no 'bait and switch' since Disney always says 'Experiences subject to change'.



I agree, strictly from a legal perspective they will always cover their butts. But, they are also in the business of customer service and they have a pretty high standard of service, IMO, which they are not demonstrating in this particular instance, at least not yet. This could all be avoided if they just finalized the details of an event before putting it for sale. There is really no reason why any of us need to be booking a dessert party several months in advance. Sure, some of us (I'm looking at myself) are planning freaks and love getting everything nailed down months in advance, but given the choice, I'd happily wait to book one month before if I knew for certain what they were selling is what I would receive as opposed to booking way in advance and spending my time trying to follow their uncertainty and multiple changes to event descriptions.


----------



## dachsie

This is who I would send email too.  Totally unacceptable
George.kalogridis@disney.com


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> So, with no reserved parade viewing, and since I am going to the first party I fear a lot of Bloggers, is Frontierland the best bet for a good spot for the 2nd parade? I'm thinking HP at midnight, and we may ride rides during the fireworks now, still undecided, I have the Plaza Garden reserved, but may cancel.



Yes, Frontierland is your best option.  Bloggers are everywhere but I think most concentrate in the hub, Main Street & a few at the train station to get those perfect pictures.


----------



## hswillia07

Cluelyss said:


> It’s really a crap shoot but just keep your eye on wait times leading up to the fireworks. If it’s a 15 minute wait at 10, for example, line up. Though Dumbo should be a walk on during parties.


Right, okay - that makes good sense. Thanks so much, this might be a really fun option for us


----------



## Rich M

hswillia07 said:


> Right, okay - that makes good sense. Thanks so much, this might be a really fun option for us



During the Christmas party my son and grandson went on the magic carpets when the fireworks started. there was no line at all and they could have kept going if the wanted to but they wanted to grab some free food after that


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, Frontierland is your best option.  Bloggers are everywhere but I think most concentrate in the hub, Main Street & a few at the train station to get those perfect pictures.



Thank you for the response!


----------



## hswillia07

Rich M said:


> During the Christmas party my son and grandson went on the magic carpets when the fireworks started. there was no line at all and they could have kept going if the wanted to but they wanted to grab some free food after that


I'm so excited! Now I'll have to decide- Magic Carpets or Dumbo lol


----------



## FoxC63

hswillia07 said:


> I'm so excited! Now I'll have to decide- Magic Carpets or Dumbo lol



I think the view of the castle on Dumbo would seal the deal for me, though I cannot remember what the views were on carpets.


----------



## FoxC63

old feller said:


> where is the refurbs list .  Thanks



*WDW Refurbishments * - There isn't one for MNSSHP at this time.  However, take your pick!


http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm


https://www.undercovertourist.com/blog/refurbishments-closings-walt-disney-world-universal-orlando/


https://touringplans.com/walt-disney-world/closures


----------



## AntJulie

Cluelyss said:


> Dumbo or Barnstormer are great options!



We rode Dumbo (during HEA) over and over...kids loved it!


----------



## FoxC63

AntJulie said:


> We rode Dumbo (during HEA) over and over...kids loved it!



It's such a classic ride isn't it?!  You can't help but smile when soaring with Dumbo!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

We rode the Astro Orbiter during the fireworks back in March. That was amazing!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Oooh nice!! We will be defecting to the west for the first time ever next September!
> 
> And Happy Very Early Birthday   lol



I started a new thread for Disneyland, many have responded and gave advice and excellent tips, if your interested:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/wdw-vet-going-to-disneyland-help-please.3688744/"]WDW Vet going to Disneyland[/URL]


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> I started a new thread for Disneyland, many have responded and gave advice and excellent tips, if your interested:
> WDW Vet going to Disneyland



Ooh thank you! I am definitely interested and am looking forward to following along!

You make the most helpful threads!


----------



## Rich M

cdnSpinalTap said:


> This definitely has me wondering.  See the below receipt from Beirgarten where 18% was already included on the bill.  If my calculations are correct, alcohol is included in this amount.
> 
> View attachment 330939





FoxC63 said:


> It's such a classic ride isn't it?!  You can't help but smile when soaring with Dumbo!



As a person of pooh size I have always been afraid to ride Dumbo in the fear of Dumbo not getting up off the ground and making the poor little kids cry as Dumbo struggles


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> Bloggers are everywhere



That is what I would call Mickey’s *Very* *Scary* Halloween Party.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> As a person of pooh size I have always been afraid to ride Dumbo in the fear of Dumbo not getting up off the ground and making the poor little kids cry as Dumbo struggles


 You always make me smile!  Wait... are you serious?

I love Astro Orbitor - did I spell that right?, but lately it's been freaking me out.  This ride is fast and when looking down... gulp, oh, the thought is making my stomach churn!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That is what I would call Mickey’s *Very* *Scary* Halloween Party.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Ooh thank you! I am definitely interested and am looking forward to following along!
> 
> You make the most helpful threads!



Thank you!  That's so nice to hear!


----------



## mamapenguin

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Bad news I fear. Looks like parade view has been taken out of dessert party...
> 
> Canceled mine. SO bummed, ah well!


I’m bummed as well, I booked this as a surprise and now I will be canceling. At least my daughter never knew what she’d be missing.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> You always make me smile!  Wait... are you serious?
> 
> I love Astro Orbitor - did I spell that right?, but lately it's been freaking me out.  This ride is fast and when looking down... gulp, oh, the thought is making my stomach churn!



This is the truth. For the first time my last trip my grandson was crying so much while other went on rides that I took him on the dino dumbo in AK and I honestly was scared but everything went well. lol


----------



## GADisneyDad14

You couldn’t pay me the cost of a parade-less viewing dessert party to ride Astro Orbiter... during fireworks or otherwise!!  That ride does things with my stomach that are no bueno.


----------



## FoxC63

mamapenguin said:


> I’m bummed as well, I booked this as a surprise and now I will be canceling. At least my daughter never knew what she’d be missing.



If this was for your granddaughter I totally recommend Pirates & Pals Fireworks Voyage.  Wow, is it so much fun and it includes a meet & greet with rare characters like Captain Hook, Mr. Smee and Peter Pan.  Here's WDW link if interested:

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/dining/contemporary-resort/pirates-and-pals-fireworks-voyage/

We wore our pirate Halloween costumes as did other families and it was an amazing experience! 

Look at that smile, priceless!


DH and Peter Pan exchanged mild snarky remarks and DH got the best of Peter Pan!  Fun!


----------



## scrappinginontario

We once rode Goofy’s Barnstarmer 10x in a row during the entire showing of Wishes.  Not something I’d recommend your first time but we’d already seen Wishes earlier in the week so this was really neat!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

greg9x said:


> I don't disagree about being notified.   But there is some time until the event and it is possible they haven't finalized what will be offered so were holding off on notifications.
> People would be up in arms also if got notification of change and decided to cancel, then found out they added it back.
> 
> My post was that there is no 'bait and switch' since Disney always says 'Experiences subject to change'.


I do not think Disney is holding off on notifications here. They have a way of just NOT notifying. I had booked a special dining event (the Perfectly Princess Tea Party) for next month. I booked it at 180 days. About two weeks ago, on a whim, I decided to check to see if it was still available to be booked or was totally full. Well, to my surprise, it has been greyed out for the day I had booked it. After many phone calls and transfers to different CMs, it was established that this event was cancelled. No one ever notified me, and the events manager I eventually spoke to had no idea why or how that happened. I was offered a FP for the day, but we already had 6 FP (3 plus 3 purchased as part of our CL stay) so I declined it; I dont want an extra hour in the park. I was able to rebook it on another day, fortunately. But what if I hadn’t decided to check this?! This was meant (is meant) to be a surprise for my DD. Imagine if I had asked her to put on a princess dres, taken her to the GF, and only then learned that this wasn’t happening. She would have been inconsolable. I likely would have too. I am now going to obsessively check my reservations for special events to make sure they are taking place and still offer what they were advertising when I made the reservation.


----------



## FoxC63

ColoradoMom12 said:


> I do not think Disney is holding off on notifications here. They have a way of just NOT notifying. I had booked a special dining event (the Perfectly Princess Tea Party) for next month. I booked it at 180 days. About two weeks ago, on a whim, I decided to check to see if it was still available to be booked or was totally full. Well, to my surprise, it has been greyed out for the day I had booked it. After many phone calls and transfers to different CMs, it was established that this event was cancelled. No one ever notified me, and the events manager I eventually spoke to had no idea why or how that happened. I was offered a FP for the day, but we already had 6 FP (3 plus 3 purchased as part of our CL stay) so I declined it; I dont want an extra hour in the park. I was able to rebook it on another day, fortunately. But what if I hadn’t decided to check this?! This was meant (is meant) to be a surprise for my DD. Imagine if I had asked her to put on a princess dres, taken her to the GF, and only then learned that this wasn’t happening. She would have been inconsolable. I likely would have too. I am now going to obsessively check my reservations for special events to make sure they are taking place and still offer what they were advertising when I made the reservation.



Everyone should stay on top of their plans.  Especially park hours as those can and have changed even overnight.  Happened to me!


----------



## GillianP1301

I got a call back from the same CM who called me earlier in the month. I missed the call, but she left a voicemail. Lots off apologies, blah blah blah subject to change, more apologies blah blah blah as of right now parade viewing is not included. She invited me to call her back, but I'm not sure there is any point really. Bottom line is, keep an eye on it because it could change a few more times over the next few months.

I still find it odd that they aren't notifying people, it wouldn't be that hard to do in an email blast. I recall a few years back that I got a call when the time for a Wishes dessert party got changed because the wished time got bumped an hour. That to me was a more minor change and they were actually phoning everybody.


----------



## anomamatt

I emailed re: continual website mistakes.  I'm sure it will change nothing, but it makes me feel better, haha...  I simply said I love WDW, but I implore you to please add some quality control to your website.  Making the exact same mistakes year-after-year is careless to the point of negligent.  Oh well.  Last time I emailed him (and the only other time I have done so -- I forget what got me so worked up that time, haha) I got a call from his office thanking me for my email.


----------



## anomamatt

GillianP1301 said:


> I still find it odd that they aren't notifying people, it wouldn't be that hard to do in an email blast.



Agreed.  FWIW, they did not notify anyone last year re: this exact same issue.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> Agreed.  FWIW, they did not notify anyone last year re: this exact same issue.



I forget how that turned out, I thought we all knew a head of time but how we knew


----------



## FoxC63

I think the worst blow last year was the fastpass issue.  The cancellations without warning, guest losing coveted rides.  Bad form Disney!


----------



## anomamatt

FoxC63 said:


> I forget how that turned out, I thought we all knew a head of time but how we knew



History repeated itself with nearly perfect accuracy...  Someone noted the times changed for 2017 (for the parade and the dessert party) and people were skeptical ahead of time about the parade viewing being included.  Calls to CMs were made, assurances it was included.  Then someone noticed the website was edited (either late June or early July).  And then when calls were made, CMs said it's not included...  almost a mirror of this year.  Like last year I had it booked and I cancelled it when the parade was dropped.  

I'm debating dropping it this year, I probably will because my kids are young and we leave after the fireworks.  So I need to do the first parade, which is quite challenging if also doing the party.  Which is why I was so excited at the hope it would be included again this year.  I blame myself for letting myself think the parade viewing really might be included again...


----------



## anomamatt

FoxC63 said:


> I think the worst blow last year was the fastpass issue.  The cancellations without warning, guest losing coveted rides.  Bad form Disney!



Agreed.  And I think we never even got resolution about what was supposed to happen...  CMs gave vastly different answers every time someone asked...


----------



## Haley R

greg9x said:


> Disney always covers their butts.. There is language in there that it is all subject to change.. So whatever they want to do, they can.  And will keep doing it as long as people are giving them money.


That's what's funny, though: all of these people that booked will cancel and Disney will lose the money they planned on getting.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> That's what's funny, though: all of these people that booked will cancel and Disney will lose the money they planned on getting.



Not necessarily, many don't use the DIS or other planning sites and are typically the last to know.  Still, if you plan on spending a chunk of change you should at least do your homework.  Anyone is free to use these forums and they don't cost a penny!  There really is no excuse.  Computers are free at most public libraries and majority of people own cell phones with internet access. The elderly have access too via their community out reach programs and often are given an aid helper to assist.  I could be wrong here, but I think travel agents can assist too when you book with them and not all charge a fee for their services.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Not necessarily, many don't use the DIS or other planning sites and are typically the last to know.  Still, if you plan on spending a chunk of change you should at least do your homework.  Anyone is free to use these forums and they don't cost a penny!  There really is no excuse.  Computers are free at most public libraries and majority of people own cell phones with internet access. The elderly have access too via their community out reach programs and often are given an aid helper to assist.  I could be wrong here, but I think travel agents can assist too when you book with them and not all charge a fee for their services.


I guess I was mainly thinking of the DIS folks since they are most likely the ones that have paid for the experience this far in advance.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I guess I was mainly thinking of the DIS folks since they are most likely the ones that have paid for the experience this far in advance.



 Guess I got caught up in the moment!


----------



## RJstanis

GillianP1301 said:


> I got a call back from the same CM who called me earlier in the month. I missed the call, but she left a voicemail. Lots off apologies, blah blah blah subject to change, more apologies blah blah blah as of right now parade viewing is not included. She invited me to call her back, but I'm not sure there is any point really. Bottom line is, keep an eye on it because it could change a few more times over the next few months.
> 
> I still find it odd that they aren't notifying people, it wouldn't be that hard to do in an email blast. I recall a few years back that I got a call when the time for a Wishes dessert party got changed because the wished time got bumped an hour. That to me was a more minor change and they were actually phoning everybody.



I would call them back if it was me. Rare to find someone willing to call you to share information without you harassing them or hunting them down. If nothing else I would call to thank them for taking the time to do that, but that's just me.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

Just purchased my ticket for the first party. Never had an intention to go this year, but decided to do a solo trip with my toddler while my hubby is out of town.

So where is the best place to try and watch the parade without waiting an extended period of time. I can keep my toddler entertained a little while, but I can't wait an hour for a good spot. Typically with my husband we take turns waiting while we let my son run around.


----------



## publix subs

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Just purchased my ticket for the first party. Never had an intention to go this year, but decided to do a solo trip with my toddler while my son is out of town.
> 
> So where is the best place to try and watch the parade without waiting an extended period of time. I can keep my toddler entertained a little while, but I can't wait an hour for a good spot. Typically with my husband we take turns waiting while we let my son run around.



i love watching the boo to you parade in frontierland. always have, always will. never super crowded and it just adds to the theming.


----------



## GillianP1301

RJstanis said:


> I would call them back if it was me. Rare to find someone willing to call you to share information without you harassing them or hunting them down. If nothing else I would call to thank them for taking the time to do that, but that's just me.



You make a very good point and after sleeping on in it, I'm less annoyed today. And you're right it is a bit unusual to have this type of response from just a random email into a general email box so I will be calling to thank her for the personalized follow up.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> You make a very good point and after sleeping on in it, I'm less annoyed today. And you're right it is a bit unusual to have this type of response from just a random email into a general email box so I will be calling to thank her for the personalized follow up.


Could she be calling you to let you know of the change without knowing you emailed in regards to the change? Just a thought since it was the same CM.


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Could she be calling you to let you know of the change without knowing you emailed in regards to the change? Just a thought since it was the same CM.



No, she referenced the fact that we had already spoken about this earlier in the month and was emphasizing that she gave me the info as she knew it at that point, which I've never doubted. Probably another good reason to call her back because I don't want her thinking I'm blaming her. I guess somehow my new email got cross referenced to my first one. Geez, I hope I've not landed on the "pain in the butt" guest list.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> That's what's funny, though: all of these people that booked will cancel and Disney will lose the money they planned on getting.


We will all cancel (just cancelled mine this morning!) but others will scoop them right up. No money lost for Disney, unfortunately, so no skin off their back if a handful of us are ticked off. Let’s be honest...it won’t stop us from coming back, so why should they care?


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> We will all cancel (just cancelled mine this morning!) but others will scoop them right up. No money lost for Disney, unfortunately, so no skin off their back if a handful of us are ticked off. Let’s be honest...it won’t stop us from coming back, so why should they care?



THIS and its not a battle worth fighting.


----------



## LandonDunes

What is your favorite area to hang out in during the parade, with kids?. The last time we went, we just hung around Tomorrow Land. Thinking about doing Frontier land this time. Any thoughts? Is it a little more “hallowee-nish?”  THanks!


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> We will all cancel (just cancelled mine this morning!) but others will scoop them right up. No money lost for Disney, unfortunately, so no skin off their back if a handful of us are ticked off. Let’s be honest...it won’t stop us from coming back, so why should they care?


You’re absolutely right and that’s what stinks. I’m not going to email but I will most likely cancel.


----------



## GillianP1301

LandonDunes said:


> What is your favorite area to hang out in during the parade, with kids?. The last time we went, we just hung around Tomorrow Land. Thinking about doing Frontier land this time. Any thoughts? Is it a little more “hallowee-nish?”  THanks!



The parade doesn't go through Tomorrowland unless you're right at the entrance to that area in the hub. We love Frontierland for the parade. I find the overall feel there to be more Halloweenish and it's definitely less congested than the hub and Main St.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Just purchased my ticket for the first party. Never had an intention to go this year, but decided to do a solo trip with my toddler while my son is out of town.
> 
> So where is the best place to try and watch the parade without waiting an extended period of time. I can keep my toddler entertained a little while, but I can't wait an hour for a good spot. Typically with my husband we take turns waiting while we let my son run around.



Fun!  I've been taking DS to MNSSHP solo since he was 3 (he's now 7).  Last year I took DS and DD3 solo.  As a parent, those solo trips are really some of the best memories we've had so far, and one of the reasons we sort of fell in love with the place.

Anyway.  Being solo with little ones always has some wrinkles, as I'm sure you know!  Last year with DD3, we watched the first parade around Town Square.  That's not exactly my favorite place to watch, but it tends to fill in last, so we got a spot on the curb 10-15ish minutes before the parade arrived there - which is pretty good in my book (this was at a party around Columbus Day weekend).  The dancers/music that come by before the parade helped pass a few minutes (and I got some great pics of them dancing on Main Street).  

Have fun!


----------



## BellaPetunia

Wow, disappointed to read about the parade viewing no longer being part of the terrace dessert party. I would know nothing about this change without all of you posting here, so thank you! Only reason I booked it, like many, was for the parade viewing so I will be canceling. It really is unbelievable Disney hasn't taken the time or effort to inform their guests of the change. Frustrating!


----------



## mamapenguin

BellaPetunia said:


> Wow, disappointed to read about the parade viewing no longer being part of the terrace dessert party. I would know nothing about this change without all of you posting here, so thank you! Only reason I booked it, like many, was for the parade viewing so I will be canceling. It really is unbelievable Disney hasn't taken the time or effort to inform their guests of the change. Frustrating!


I cancelled last night, without the parade viewing it isn't worth it.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> We love Frontierland for the parade. I find the overall feel there to be more Halloweenish and it's definitely less congested than the hub and Main St.


100% agree!


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> You make a very good point and after sleeping on in it, I'm less annoyed today. And you're right it is a bit unusual to have this type of response from just a random email into a general email box so I will be calling to thank her for the personalized follow up.



Ask for a FP lol. They seem to throw those at people to try to make things better lol.


----------



## Rich M

publix subs said:


> i love watching the boo to you parade in frontierland. always have, always will. never super crowded and it just adds to the theming.



Thanks for the tip. We will all be fighting for spots over there now that we lost our parade viewing.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> You’re absolutely right and that’s what stinks. I’m not going to email but I will most likely cancel.



I agree.  I normally wound't email either but I did this time because I originally emailed asking about it so I feel like I should let them know not of my displeasure of them taking it away but my displeasure of them not notifying people.


----------



## anomamatt

anomamatt said:


> I emailed re: continual website mistakes.  I'm sure it will change nothing, but it makes me feel better, haha...  I simply said I love WDW, but I implore you to please add some quality control to your website.  Making the exact same mistakes year-after-year is careless to the point of negligent.  Oh well.  Last time I emailed him (and the only other time I have done so -- I forget what got me so worked up that time, haha) I got a call from his office thanking me for my email.



UPDATE:

I just got a call from someone who thanked me for my email.  She said they were going to come up with a plan how to notify anyone who booked it when it said the parade was included to notify them.  Pretty impressive...


----------



## Rich M

anomamatt said:


> UPDATE:  In hindsight, I should have asked for a fastpass, haha.  (I kid, I kid).


----------



## scrappinginontario

anomamatt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I am incredibly impressed.  I just got a call from someone from George's office (I didn't write down her name) who thanked me for my email.  She said George read it and he has asked a "team of managers" to get to the bottom of it.  She said they were going to come up with a plan how to notify anyone who booked it when it said the parade was included to notify them.  Pretty impressive...  I felt better just by writing the email, but knowing they acknowledge the annoyance is pretty swell.  =)
> 
> In hindsight, I should have asked for a fastpass, haha.  (I kid, I kid).


  That is such a good sign!  Thank you for taking the time to do this @anomamatt!  Sounds like your contact to Disney might mean others are made aware of the situation.


----------



## GillianP1301

For those of you still interested in my ongoing saga of my email/phone calls on the parade viewing issue...

I left a message for Emily, the CM who has been very kind in trying to communicate what she knows to me, just to thank her for taking the time to follow up a 2nd time. She called me AGAIN (I can barely believe it). I told her it wasn't necessary, but she wanted me to know that I am not alone and they had heard from several guests who were also impacted (way to go DISers who emailed in!) and it has been taken to their "leadership team" and they are reviewing the entire mess to find out where the process is broken and to get a final answer on what the heck is going on. The MNSSHP itself is a different team than the dessert party people who are different from the Hallowishes people who are different from the website team. Clearly they don't talk. She asked for my patience to allow the leaders to sort through it all and promised to call me again in about a week once the review is done. 

Whoever it was who joked about it above... no fastpass has been offered yet lol.


----------



## GillianP1301

anomamatt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I am incredibly impressed.  I just got a call from someone from George's office (I didn't write down her name) who thanked me for my email.  She said George read it and he has asked a "team of managers" to get to the bottom of it.  She said they were going to come up with a plan how to notify anyone who booked it when it said the parade was included to notify them.  Pretty impressive...  I felt better just by writing the email, but knowing they acknowledge the annoyance is pretty swell.  =)
> 
> In hindsight, I should have asked for a fastpass, haha.  (I kid, I kid).



This is pretty much consistent with my conversation, which is a good sign. The screw up is what it is and I'm not losing sleep over it, but it is still really nice to know that they are actually trying to figure out where they screwed up. But so help me, if next year this happens again, that will be too much for this otherwise easy going gal.


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> Whoever it was who joked about it above... no fastpass has been offered yet lol.



I am rooting for you to get them. So much hard work done on your part for sure.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

anomamatt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I am incredibly impressed.  I just got a call from someone from George's office (I didn't write down her name) who thanked me for my email.  *She said George read it and he has asked a "team of managers" to get to the bottom of it.*  She said they were going to come up with a plan how to notify anyone who booked it when it said the parade was included to notify them.  Pretty impressive...  I felt better just by writing the email, but knowing they acknowledge the annoyance is pretty swell.  =)
> 
> In hindsight, I should have asked for a fastpass, haha.  (I kid, I kid).


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Fun!  I've been taking DS to MNSSHP solo since he was 3 (he's now 7).  Last year I took DS and DD3 solo.  As a parent, those solo trips are really some of the best memories we've had so far, and one of the reasons we sort of fell in love with the place.
> 
> Anyway.  Being solo with little ones always has some wrinkles, as I'm sure you know!  Last year with DD3, we watched the first parade around Town Square.  That's not exactly my favorite place to watch, but it tends to fill in last, so we got a spot on the curb 10-15ish minutes before the parade arrived there - which is pretty good in my book (this was at a party around Columbus Day weekend).  The dancers/music that come by before the parade helped pass a few minutes (and I got some great pics of them dancing on Main Street).
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks! This is very helpful. I plan on leaving after the parade. We are driving up that afternoon and I don't think either of us will make it to the fireworks.


----------



## Rich M

MIAMouseketeer said:


> Thanks! This is very helpful. I plan on leaving after the parade. We are driving up that afternoon and I don't think either of us will make it to the fireworks.



You never know when that Disney adrenaline kicks will come thorough and you don't know when that dreaded wall will stop you.  Either way you will have a great time with your little one.


----------



## RJstanis

GillianP1301 said:


> The parade doesn't go through Tomorrowland unless you're right at the entrance to that area in the hub. We love Frontierland for the parade. I find the overall feel there to be more Halloweenish and it's definitely less congested than the hub and Main St.



Put me down as another who likes Frontierland or even Liberty Square for several reasons. Don't have to get there as early, less traffic to get to rides/characters afterwards, parade finishes with you faster,  and anything is better than the chaos the hub/Main st brings. That said I do love the Xmas Parade better on Main St and tolerate the before mentioned for a spot there (Boo to You Parade is still my favorite though).

...and I love the "FREE" garden plaza viewing area for the panoramic view fireworks the Holiday Wishes brings. Strangely, it wasn't packed for at all for Xmas Wishes in Dec and we could spread out, but the previous night for HEA it was a  sardine meat market. In the past 2 years it's been like that. Both Halloween x2, and Xmas x 1 Wishes we've gone to have been very breathable (and ppl stay seated)


----------



## dachsie

anomamatt said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I am incredibly impressed.  I just got a call from someone from George's office (I didn't write down her name) who thanked me for my email.  She said George read it and he has asked a "team of managers" to get to the bottom of it.  She said they were going to come up with a plan how to notify anyone who booked it when it said the parade was included to notify them.  Pretty impressive...  I felt better just by writing the email, but knowing they acknowledge the annoyance is pretty swell.  =)
> 
> In hindsight, I should have asked for a fastpass, haha.  (I kid, I kid).


His office has always been responsive when I have emailed.  guest services is mostly useless


----------



## Haley R

So what's the consensus: keep my dessert party or get rid of it? Does anyone think there is any chance of them saying it will include parade viewing?


----------



## anomamatt

Haley R said:


> So what's the consensus: keep my dessert party or get rid of it? Does anyone think there is any chance of them saying it will include parade viewing?



Keep it for now...  At worst, they send an email saying "sorry we changed it".  As best (though unlikely) they figure out a way to add the parade.  In between, maybe a FP+ (haha). 

But just in case they do something for people who already booked, keep it for now...  at least the cancellation policy is good and we all have plenty of time to cancel.


----------



## Haley R

anomamatt said:


> Keep it for now...  At worst, they send an email saying "sorry we changed it".  As best (though unlikely) they figure out a way to add the parade.  In between, maybe a FP+ (haha).
> 
> They said they will call me back once they decide how to notify people and what their plan is...  and of course I will post what they say here.  =). But just in case they do something for people who already booked, keep it for now...  at least the cancellation policy is good and we all have plenty of time to cancel.


Thanks! I was planning on keeping it for now, but I wanted to hear what others had to say.


----------



## GillianP1301

dachsie said:


> His office has always been responsive when I have emailed.  guest services is mostly useless



Based on my experience in a previous life/job, I was project managing in a customer service division of a telecom company and there was a department called "Office of the President", they were your typical customer service front line staff, just those with a bit more experience and their only job was to respond to all the complaints that got sent to the President of the company and were authorized to communicate on his behalf. Because they had this autonomy and were experienced, it was often a noticeable difference in level of service/response than you would get by just calling the usual call-in number. The President himself never saw the emails, they all got diverted before they reached his personal mailbox, unless it was something really serious (i.e. legally impacting). Of course you never told the customer that, they were all left with the impression that he personally saw it. I suspect the Disney model is probably very similar.

ETA - I went way down a rabbit hole on that one, for this thread. I think I want to get back to talking about costumes and touring plans for party nights!


----------



## ShootingStar106

I made my fast pass selections on Tuesday and was able to book fast passes on the day of the Halloween party (between the hours of 4 and 6) with only a Halloween party ticket. I have 5 day park hoppers plus the Halloween ticket and was able to make 6 days worth of fast passes. Now I'm reading about how something happened last year with people who booked fast passes with their Halloween party ticket. Can someone fill me in on what happened and if you think I should cancel the fast passes I made for that day?


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> So what's the consensus: keep my dessert party or get rid of it? Does anyone think there is any chance of them saying it will include parade viewing?



I cancelled due to principal.  Even if they add it I won't dish out the extra money now since they play a dirty game.  My $168 can be spent elsewhere.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ShootingStar106 said:


> I made my fast pass selections on Tuesday and was able to book fast passes on the day of the Halloween party (between the hours of 4 and 6) with only a Halloween party ticket. I have 5 day park hoppers plus the Halloween ticket and was able to make 6 days worth of fast passes. Now I'm reading about how something happened last year with people who booked fast passes with their Halloween party ticket. Can someone fill me in on what happened and if you think I should cancel the fast passes I made for that day?


  If they allowed you to make FP reservations for the 6th day (5 day park tickets + party ticket) I would hold onto them for now.

My 60 day window opens next week and the only ticket I have is a party ticket.  We are flying in for a brief surprise Disney trip only doing water parks and the Halloween party.  I will report here next week if I'm able to book FP's with only the party ticket.

That being said, keep an eye on your FP reservations to make sure you don't lose a day of your normal FPs.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Haley R said:


> So what's the consensus: keep my dessert party or get rid of it? Does anyone think there is any chance of them saying it will include parade viewing?



I'm keeping mine for now. I emailed guest services a few days ago and haven't heard back yet. I'm holding out hope that they'll still have the parade viewing option I booked!  If they confirm it's definitely gone, I'll cancel then.


----------



## Cluelyss

ShootingStar106 said:


> I made my fast pass selections on Tuesday and was able to book fast passes on the day of the Halloween party (between the hours of 4 and 6) with only a Halloween party ticket. I have 5 day park hoppers plus the Halloween ticket and was able to make 6 days worth of fast passes. Now I'm reading about how something happened last year with people who booked fast passes with their Halloween party ticket. Can someone fill me in on what happened and if you think I should cancel the fast passes I made for that day?


Last year folks were having their last day of FPs cancelled (some reported receiving an email prior telling them they had insufficient ticket entitlements for the number of FPs booked and had a day to resolve the issue or they would be cancelled, others reported receiving nothing and simply noticing their last day had fallen off). If you have something valuable on your last day (FOP, TSL) watch your email and MDE carefully in case history repeats itself.


----------



## ShootingStar106

scrappinginontario said:


> If they allowed you to make FP reservations for the 6th day (5 day park tickets + party ticket) I would hold onto them for now.
> 
> My 60 day window opens next week and the only ticket I have is a party ticket.  We are flying in for a brief surprise Disney trip only doing water parks and the Halloween party.  I will report here next week if I'm able to book FP's with only the party ticket.
> 
> That being said, keep an eye on your FP reservations to make sure you don't lose a day of your normal FPs.



Thank you! I'd be interested to see if you're able to book FPs too with your party ticket!


----------



## ShootingStar106

Cluelyss said:


> Last year folks were having their last day of FPs cancelled (some reported receiving an email prior telling them they had insufficient ticket entitlements for the number of FPs booked and had a day to resolve the issue or they would be cancelled, others reported receiving nothing and simply noticing their last day had fallen off). If you have something valuable on your last day (FOP, TSL) watch your email and MDE carefully in case history repeats itself.



Thank you! Oh boy. Maybe I should just cancel the party Fast Passes just in case. I have 7 Dwarfs Mine Train, Space Mountain and Splash Mountain booked as my last day of FPs. I definitely don't want to lose them.


----------



## AlisaMom

Rich M said:


> I cancelled due to principal.  Even if they add it I won't dish out the extra money now since they play a dirty game.  My $168 can be spent elsewhere.


Me too. Cancelled.


----------



## Rich M

AlisaMom said:


> Me too. Cancelled.



Though Disney might get the money back if they offer the Frozen Party lol


----------



## bcwife76

scrappinginontario said:


> If they allowed you to make FP reservations for the 6th day (5 day park tickets + party ticket) I would hold onto them for now.
> 
> My 60 day window opens next week and the only ticket I have is a party ticket.  We are flying in for a brief surprise Disney trip only doing water parks and the Halloween party.  I will report here next week if I'm able to book FP's with only the party ticket.
> 
> That being said, keep an eye on your FP reservations to make sure you don't lose a day of your normal FPs.



Count me in as another one interested to see how your FP selections go. We are only doing the Halloween party, no park days (for now at least), my 60 day window isn't until August.


----------



## chuff88

Okay, I need an opinion. We currently have the plaza garden viewing party booked for our Halloween party night on 10/4, which is ranked 10 on TP's list of busiest nights (so it's the 10th least busy). We have also booked the HEA dessert party on 10/1 (also with garden viewing), and we plan to book the Star Wars dessert party for 9/29. I was also planning to book the FEA Illuminations party on either 9/31 or 10/3, but we recently decided to add Wild Africa Trek to itinerary so I was going to cut out the FEA party for budgetary reasons.

My question is this: would it be better to cancel the Hallowishes dessert party in favor of FEA? I'm can have crowd aversion issues, and the idea of an reserved viewing area for the dessert party is appealing, but is it crowded enough to make a big difference at a party?

I'd love to just do all of these experiences, but Wild Africa is a pricier endeavor and I have to cut something.


----------



## Haley R

ShootingStar106 said:


> I made my fast pass selections on Tuesday and was able to book fast passes on the day of the Halloween party (between the hours of 4 and 6) with only a Halloween party ticket. I have 5 day park hoppers plus the Halloween ticket and was able to make 6 days worth of fast passes. Now I'm reading about how something happened last year with people who booked fast passes with their Halloween party ticket. Can someone fill me in on what happened and if you think I should cancel the fast passes I made for that day?


We didn't have it happen at MNSSHP, but I did have something similar happen when we went to DAH. Our FPs weren't deleted, but one of our park tickets was used up when we went for DAH instead of the event tickets. We found out that we should have gone through the event entrance instead of a normal turnstile. I also received an email about my FPs for DAH possibly being deleted so I called tech support and they said that everything should be okay. We ended up not losing any FPs so it worked out, but it was a little nerve wracking wondering if some would get deleted.


----------



## Haley R

CvilleDiane said:


> I'm keeping mine for now. I emailed guest services a few days ago and haven't heard back yet. I'm holding out hope that they'll still have the parade viewing option I booked!  If they confirm it's definitely gone, I'll cancel then.


I think that's what I'm going to plan on doing, too.


----------



## GillianP1301

chuff88 said:


> Okay, I need an opinion. We currently have the plaza garden viewing party booked for our Halloween party night on 10/4, which is ranked 10 on TP's list of busiest nights (so it's the 10th least busy). We have also booked the HEA dessert party on 10/1 (also with garden viewing), and we plan to book the Star Wars dessert party for 9/29. I was also planning to book the FEA Illuminations party on either 9/31 or 10/3, but we recently decided to add Wild Africa Trek to itinerary so I was going to cut out the FEA party for budgetary reasons.
> 
> My question is this: would it be better to cancel the Hallowishes dessert party in favor of FEA? I'm can have crowd aversion issues, and the idea of an reserved viewing area for the dessert party is appealing, but is it crowded enough to make a big difference at a party?
> 
> I'd love to just do all of these experiences, but Wild Africa is a pricier endeavor and I have to cut something.



Since you already have a dessert party at MK for HEA, I would definitely go with the FEA over the Hallowishes dessert party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chuff88 said:


> Okay, I need an opinion. We currently have the plaza garden viewing party booked for our Halloween party night on 10/4, which is ranked 10 on TP's list of busiest nights (so it's the 10th least busy). We have also booked the HEA dessert party on 10/1 (also with garden viewing), and we plan to book the Star Wars dessert party for 9/29. I was also planning to book the FEA Illuminations party on either 9/31 or 10/3, but we recently decided to add Wild Africa Trek to itinerary so I was going to cut out the FEA party for budgetary reasons.
> 
> My question is this: would it be better to cancel the Hallowishes dessert party in favor of FEA? I'm can have crowd aversion issues, and the idea of an reserved viewing area for the dessert party is appealing, but is it crowded enough to make a big difference at a party?
> 
> I'd love to just do all of these experiences, but Wild Africa is a pricier endeavor and I have to cut something.



Just one person’s opinion... but having done the Plaza Garden party on a MNSSHP night last year, I likely wouldn’t do it again (and I’m generally a fan of these types of things).  Fundamentally, in my personal view of MK crowds, it’s not so crazy crowded that having the reserved area makes a major overall difference in your experience. 

You can invest about the same time you’d spend at the dessert party grabbing a spot in the Plaza Garden West (the garden opposite of the dessert party) and have a pretty similar experience - roughly speaking.  I like to try to get in that area because people tend to think it’s reserved (it’s not) and the bathrooms next to Casey’s are close by (kiddos always have to go 5 minutes before show time). 

Ultimately I’m not totally anti-dessert party during MNSSHP.... but if I had to choose between that and something like the FEA/Epcot party (which is great, by the way, in my opinion), I’d drop the MNSSHP dessert party.


----------



## rteetz

Who’s ready for some new experiences!

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A


----------



## Ceilidhscot

So ultraviolet lighting on teacups...glad I bought those glow in the dark body paints for Animal Kingdom..might get to use them more than once then lol!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just one person’s opinion... but having done the Plaza Garden party on a MNSSHP night last year, I likely wouldn’t do it again (and I’m generally a fan of these types of things).  Fundamentally, in my personal view of MK crowds, it’s not so crazy crowded that having the reserved area makes a major overall difference in your experience.
> 
> You can invest about the same time you’d spend at the dessert party grabbing a spot in the Plaza Garden West (the garden opposite of the dessert party) and have a pretty similar experience - roughly speaking.  I like to try to get in that area because people tend to think it’s reserved (it’s not) and the bathrooms next to Casey’s are close by (kiddos always have to go 5 minutes before show time).
> 
> Ultimately I’m not totally anti-dessert party during MNSSHP.... but if I had to choose between that and something like the FEA/Epcot party (which is great, by the way, in my opinion), I’d drop the MNSSHP dessert party.


I agree with this. We did 2 Halloween parties last year, one with a dessert party and one without. We grabbed our spot in the gardens at about the same time for both. Granted, the Casey’s garden was more crowded than the Plaza garden, but not uncomfortably so (and this night happened to sell out the day of). There’s also so many more places to watch Hallowishes as the projections don’t come into play as much as during HEA.


----------



## Rich M

chuff88 said:


> Okay, I need an opinion. We currently have the plaza garden viewing party booked for our Halloween party night on 10/4, which is ranked 10 on TP's list of busiest nights (so it's the 10th least busy). We have also booked the HEA dessert party on 10/1 (also with garden viewing), and we plan to book the Star Wars dessert party for 9/29. I was also planning to book the FEA Illuminations party on either 9/31 or 10/3, but we recently decided to add Wild Africa Trek to itinerary so I was going to cut out the FEA party for budgetary reasons.
> 
> My question is this: would it be better to cancel the Hallowishes dessert party in favor of FEA? I'm can have crowd aversion issues, and the idea of an reserved viewing area for the dessert party is appealing, but is it crowded enough to make a big difference at a party?
> 
> I'd love to just do all of these experiences, but Wild Africa is a pricier endeavor and I have to cut something.



Can I be an honorary part of your family? Your trip sounds so cool.

I would do the FEA too becasue then your getting a seat at most of the night time shows.


----------



## Rich M

rteetz said:


> Who’s ready for some new experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



I am glad they are finally doing something different with Space Mountain.  Although it still completely lacks what they do at Disneyland as I believe Ghost Galaxy is the best form of Space Mountain it is nice to see them doing stuff special for Disney World also.  Can't wait to experience everything.


----------



## BrianL

rteetz said:


> Who’s ready for some new experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



That sounds cooooool! I wanna go this year. Maybe I'm going to have to work out another Food & Wine excursion with an MNSSHP on top.


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> Can I be an honorary part of your family? Your trip sounds so cool.
> 
> I would do the FEA too becasue then your getting a seat at most of the night time shows.


Awww haha that’s so nice! It’s my 30th birthday trip so we’re really going big. 

I think we will switch to FEA. Also we’re doing an ROL dining package too...so we will have reserved space for all of them except Hallowishes.


----------



## LynnTH

Hey everyone.  So planning on going to party in October.  DD17 is looking at being Merida (she has curly red hair so would be perfect).  Was going to get her a costume but then saw that adults could not wear full length gowns - is that correct.  So, we would have to find a shorter one or have it hemmed up mid calf or so??


----------



## Rich M

chuff88 said:


> Awww haha that’s so nice! It’s my 30th birthday trip so we’re really going big.
> 
> I think we will switch to FEA. Also we’re doing an ROL dining package too...so we will have reserved space for all of them except Hallowishes.



That is so great. Have a great trip and enjoy everything about it.  When you go back for your 40th everything will be doubled in price so do it all now.  lol


----------



## GoofyPrincess

I sent emails to George and to the guest services address. I also mentioned that they screwed the parade viewing up last year with no notification as well - asking if they didn't learn anything from that experience. Maybe George will react if he hears that this is an ongoing problem. 

Either way, I feel better for having made my opinion known. Lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LynnTH said:


> Hey everyone.  So planning on going to party in October.  DD17 is looking at being Merida (she has curly red hair so would be perfect).  Was going to get her a costume but then saw that adults could not wear full length gowns - is that correct.  So, we would have to find a shorter one or have it hemmed up mid calf or so??



I've never heard of that rule being enforced, but I suppose there's always the chance it could be.

It might be a lot more comfortable temperature wise for her if the dress were knee length, though.


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> That is so great. Have a great trip and enjoy everything about it.  When you go back for your 40th everything will be doubled in price so do it all now.  lol


I know! I definitely want to go back, I'm hoping to go in 2021 for the 50th anniversary. My mom and I are doing an Alaska cruise next year for her big milestone birthday as well. It's going to be a lot of Disney in the next few years!


----------



## Rich M

chuff88 said:


> I know! I definitely want to go back, I'm hoping to go in 2021 for the 50th anniversary. My mom and I are doing an Alaska cruise next year for her big milestone birthday as well. It's going to be a lot of Disney in the next few years!



Wow that is exactly when I plan to go back after this year also.  My grandson will be 5 then.  A great age to bring him back.


----------



## chuff88

Rich M said:


> Wow that is exactly when I plan to go back after this year also.  My grandson will be 5 then.  A great age to bring him back.


I want to give Galaxy's Edge a couple of years to cool off (though I doubt it'll make a huge difference), plus the 50th anniversary celebrations sound fun. I think it'll coincide with MNSSHP too, and I'd love to do that again as well. I have a close friend who I'm trying to wrangle in to going with me.


----------



## bethbuchall

LynnTH said:


> Hey everyone.  So planning on going to party in October.  DD17 is looking at being Merida (she has curly red hair so would be perfect).  Was going to get her a costume but then saw that adults could not wear full length gowns - is that correct.  So, we would have to find a shorter one or have it hemmed up mid calf or so??



I think it's ok as long as it's not touching the ground.

Edit: From WDW's website: "Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g.,full-length Princess dresses)" So, it doesn't have to be hemmed all the way to mid-calf--just so that it's off the ground.


----------



## tinabina919

rteetz said:


> Who’s ready for some new experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



I was going to skip the party this trip since we went last year but this is making me rethink...
Sounds like it could be really cool but I think I will wait for reviews before buying my tickets.


----------



## LynnTH

bethbuchall said:


> I think it's ok as long as it's not touching the ground.
> 
> Edit: From WDW's website: "Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g.,full-length Princess dresses)" So, it doesn't have to be hemmed all the way to mid-calf--just so that it's off the ground.



Ok Thanks.  So will need to make sure you can see her shoes...


----------



## CvilleDiane

I am definitely not canceling the dessert party!!  Winston from Guest Services just called to say since I booked before 6/18 they'd still honor my reserved parade viewing, even though it's not intended to be part of the party this year.  I'm so glad!  YAY for having a spot on my solo trip with my 7 year old!!!!


----------



## chuff88

CvilleDiane said:


> I am definitely not canceling the dessert party!!  Winston from Guest Services just called to say since I booked before 6/18 they'd still honor my reserved parade viewing, even though it's not intended to be part of the party this year.  I'm so glad!  YAY for having a spot on my solo trip with my 7 year old!!!!


Did you have the Terrace View booked?


----------



## Rich M

CvilleDiane said:


> I am definitely not canceling the dessert party!!  Winston from Guest Services just called to say since I booked before 6/18 they'd still honor my reserved parade viewing, even though it's not intended to be part of the party this year.  I'm so glad!  YAY for having a spot on my solo trip with my 7 year old!!!!



I really hope they give everyone this and that its not just a Guest Service person stating something that is not even possible. Congrats if you get it for sure.


----------



## CvilleDiane

chuff88 said:


> Did you have the Terrace View booked?


Yes, terrace view. 



Rich M said:


> I really hope they give everyone this and that its not just a Guest Service person stating something that is not even possible. Congrats if you get it for sure.


He didn't explicitly state it, but it sounded like it'll be for everyone who booked before 6/18. He said I'd be hearing back about details when they figure out where the reserved spot will be, so I should look out for another phone call or email with that information.


----------



## PAGA2003

We just bought our tickets for an August party! We've never done MNSSHP so we're all excited! We were already planning a trip to Florida so we decided to add on a long weekend at Disney for the party  Also scored one of those 'agency exclusive' deals for our resort so we got a total steal there as well! FP day is coming up so I'll be sure to post how it goes as we will only have party tickets.


----------



## GillianP1301

CvilleDiane said:


> I am definitely not canceling the dessert party!!  Winston from Guest Services just called to say since I booked before 6/18 they'd still honor my reserved parade viewing, even though it's not intended to be part of the party this year.  I'm so glad!  YAY for having a spot on my solo trip with my 7 year old!!!!



Whoa! That's a big development. I know a couple of us have had calls back on this in the last few days that the whole issue with the parade viewing was going to the leadership team for review. My contact was estimating about a week to hear back from her, so mid next week. It'll be very interesting to see if the feedback is what you go from Guest Services, which if I'm being honest makes no sense to me. If they can honour it for people who booked before 6/18, then they can just include it with the event, as originally advertised. And if they do go with this pre 6/18 bookings only (which I am), then I won't be holding my breath. Can you even imagine the confusion night of the party when some people will have parade viewing and some won't? Sounds like chaos to me.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> Whoa! That's a big development. I know a couple of us have had calls back on this in the last few days that the whole issue with the parade viewing was going to the leadership team for review. My contact was estimating about a week to hear back from her, so mid next week. It'll be very interesting to see if the feedback is what you go from Guest Services, which if I'm being honest makes no sense to me. If they can honour it for people who booked before 6/18, then they can just include it with the event, as originally advertised. And if they do go with this pre 6/18 bookings only (which I am), then I won't be holding my breath. Can you even imagine the confusion night of the party when some people will have parade viewing and some won't? Sounds like chaos to me.



And what about those who had it reserved for the parade but canceled, will they honor all? Big mess...

I have yet to receive a phone call in response to my email...


----------



## Rich M

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> And what about those who had it reserved for the parade but canceled, will they honor all? Big mess...
> 
> I have yet to receive a phone call in response to my email...



Yup me too. I am thinking those of us who cancelled are just SOL. I don't regret my decision at all because I am tired of being a Yo-Yo.


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> Whoa! That's a big development. I know a couple of us have had calls back on this in the last few days that the whole issue with the parade viewing was going to the leadership team for review. My contact was estimating about a week to hear back from her, so mid next week. It'll be very interesting to see if the feedback is what you go from Guest Services, which if I'm being honest makes no sense to me. If they can honour it for people who booked before 6/18, then they can just include it with the event, as originally advertised. And if they do go with this pre 6/18 bookings only (which I am), then I won't be holding my breath. Can you even imagine the confusion night of the party when some people will have parade viewing and some won't? Sounds like chaos to me.



Agree. Am I too much of an optimist to hope that when they figure logistics out for us they add it back in for everyone?


----------



## GillianP1301

CvilleDiane said:


> Agree. Am I too much of an optimist to hope that when they figure logistics out for us they add it back in for everyone?


I'll be optimistic with you. I think there are really only 2 outcomes here, they either figure a schedule that allows for parade viewing to be included or they don't. No way they do a hybrid type, some get it and some don't.


----------



## Cluelyss

CvilleDiane said:


> I am definitely not canceling the dessert party!!  Winston from Guest Services just called to say since I booked before 6/18 they'd still honor my reserved parade viewing, even though it's not intended to be part of the party this year.  I'm so glad!  YAY for having a spot on my solo trip with my 7 year old!!!!


Well that is great news if they figure out a way to make it work, and kinda kicking myself for cancelling now. Though I agree, this becomes a logicistical nightmare if some have it and some don’t....unless they add it back for everyone? And the parade time will need to be adjusted from last year to accommodate this, too, unless they do something for the second parade??


----------



## areno79

I just got a call from Winston as well in response to my email. He said that because I had booked the Terrace dessert party before the website changed, Disney was going to honor the parade viewing so we'll still have parade viewing included with our party!! He said he didn't have a timeline yet on details as far as time, location of parade viewing, etc., but he said when he finds out he'll call me. I'm very glad I didn't cancel after the site changed! I'm actually glad Disney is trying to make it right!


----------



## Pdollar88

Rich M said:


> I am glad they are finally doing something different with Space Mountain.  Although it still completely lacks what they do at Disneyland as I believe Ghost Galaxy is the best form of Space Mountain it is nice to see them doing stuff special for Disney World also.  Can't wait to experience everything.



Admittedly I haven’t been on Ghost Galaxy, but how is it different than the announcement? (Other than the normal differences between WDW and DL Spaces). No one has been on it yet, so maybe it’ll be awesome. It also explicitly referenced seeing ghosts in the galaxy - so aren’t they aiming for the same thing? I was very excited because that was my understanding.


----------



## Rich M

areno79 said:


> I just got a call from Winston as well in response to my email. He said that because I had booked the Terrace dessert party before the website changed, Disney was going to honor the parade viewing so we'll still have parade viewing included with our party!! He said he didn't have a timeline yet on details as far as time, location of parade viewing, etc., but he said when he finds out he'll call me. I'm very glad I didn't cancel after the site changed! I'm actually glad Disney is trying to make it right!



Thats great but I am hoping to hear the same message from someone who spoke to someone other than Winston as a double confirmation of this.


----------



## Rich M

Pdollar88 said:


> Admittedly I haven’t been on Ghost Galaxy, but how is it different than the announcement? (Other than the normal differences between WDW and DL Spaces). No one has been on it yet, so maybe it’ll be awesome. It also explicitly referenced seeing ghosts in the galaxy - so aren’t they aiming for the same thing? I was very excited because that was my understanding.



I believe that Space Mountain at Disney World does not have the projections that Disneyland has and even though they are talking about the music on the ride I doubt the music can be anything like Disneyland because the speakers are right next to your ears but I do believe it will still be awesome compared to the regular one.  I don't even ride the it much at Disney World due to it just not being the same experience that I get at Disneyland plus I kind of like riding with someone next to me enjoying it. I feel kind of lonely on Space at Disney World lol


----------



## Pdollar88

Rich M said:


> I believe that Space Mountain at Disney World does not have the projections that Disneyland has and even though they are talking about the music on the ride I doubt the music can be anything like Disneyland because the speakers are right next to your ears but I do believe it will still be awesome compared to the regular one.  I don't even ride the it much at Disney World due to it just not being the same experience that I get at Disneyland plus I kind of like riding with someone next to me enjoying it. I feel kind of lonely on Space at Disney World lol



I may be a bit biased as I worked at Space during my college program at WDW.   I sort of like that alone feeling on WDW. But agreed, hopefully the additions will be a fun and new twist on a classic!


----------



## Cluelyss

So let the new wave of emails start, for those of us that booked, then canceled, and are now screwed! LOL


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> So let the new wave of emails start, for those of us that booked, then canceled, and are now screwed! LOL



I still stand by my decision and see this becoming were they have to offer to all or no one.  They will run into huge problems with complaints if both people pay the same price and don't get the same offerings.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Got my phone call from Winston!! 
Had to rebook the Terrace party (had canceled and booked garden) but said they will honor it and be in touch on where we go!


----------



## anomamatt

CvilleDiane said:


> I am definitely not canceling the dessert party!!  Winston from Guest Services just called to say since I booked before 6/18 they'd still honor my reserved parade viewing, even though it's not intended to be part of the party this year.  I'm so glad!  YAY for having a spot on my solo trip with my 7 year old!!!!



Awesome!  I hope I get a similar call soon...


----------



## CvilleDiane

areno79 said:


> I'm actually glad Disney is trying to make it right!


 
Me too!! It was a relief to hear problem solving rather than excuses (like how "subject to change" is always there to cover them.)


----------



## CvilleDiane

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Got my phone call from Winston!!
> Had to rebook the Terrace party (had canceled and booked garden) but said they will honor it and be in touch on where we go!



Yay! Which party are you going to?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

CvilleDiane said:


> Yay! Which party are you going to?



First one!! I am curious how many people will be in the actual "parade reserved" area.


----------



## CvilleDiane

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> First one!! I am curious how many people will be in the actual "parade reserved" area.



I can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## kelleybean

I booked this especially for the parade viewing when the website clearly had that it was included.  I'm kicking myself for not getting a screen shot of the info at the time.  Did anyone catch it and can PM me?  I wrote guest services but have not heard back yet.


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> Thats great but I am hoping to hear the same message from someone who spoke to someone other than Winston as a double confirmation of this.



I'm going to give this until Monday and then contact the person I have been exchanging phone calls with (she gave me her extension so I can actually reach her directly). She's off on Thursdays and Fridays, so I'm hoping I hear from her sometime over the weekend.


----------



## GillianP1301

I wonder if Winston knows he's the excitement he's causing on here? 

I'm encouraged that they appear to be trying to get their act together on this one. But I think they've jumped the gun a bit. What good does it do to say, sure we'll honour it, but then have no details on how? Finish sorting it all out, finalize it and then communicate it. It's like they really haven't learned the underlying lesson here that communicating half finalized information is what got them in trouble in the first place. 

Oh well, still sounding more promising than it was a few days ago!


----------



## FoxC63

Woof!


GillianP1301 said:


> I'm encouraged that they appear to be trying to get their act together on this one.



Woof!  Disney certainly has opened up Pandora's box with this one!  I'm sure it's going to be a lesson well learned.


----------



## Rich M

Just got the call from Winston. Sadly I was unable to answer the call but have his number to call him back in a little bit. In his voicemail he did say I think you will be very pleased with the option we have for you. I wonder if he will let me add it back on even though I cancelled it. lol


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Just got the call from Winston. Sadly I was unable to answer the call but have his number to call him back in a little bit. In his voicemail he did say I think you will be very pleased with the option we have for you. I wonder if he will let me add it back on even though I cancelled it. lol



Someone else did that! @TISHLOVESDISNEY See:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-157#post-59385251"]Post #3140[/URL]


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

He wanted it to be clear, Disney didn't offer it and then take it away, it was never suppose to be offered. (Kinda figured that)
He said most likely he would be the one in contact with more info, via phone, once they can give the whens and wheres.
Also, it sounded like only those who emailed would be contacted. So I hope you all emailed!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> Someone else did that! @TISHLOVESDISNEY See:  Post #3140


Yep, had to rebook it (He did for me)


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Just got the call from Winston. Sadly I was unable to answer the call but have his number to call him back in a little bit. In his voicemail he did say I think you will be very pleased with the option we have for you. I wonder if he will let me add it back on even though I cancelled it. lol



Make sure you ask him when will they update the WDW HalloWishes Terrace Dessert Party site!


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> He wanted it to be clear, Disney didn't offer it and then take it away, it was never suppose to be offered. (Kinda figured that)
> He said most likely he would be the one in contact with more info, via phone, once they can give the whens and wheres.
> Also, it sounded like only those who emailed would be contacted. So I hope you all emailed!



Disney might not have intended it to include the parade, however it was clearly in the description and should be honored otherwise it is a bait and switch which is against the law.

"_only those who emailed would be contacted_" I can see that, however all guests who purchased should be allowed the same provided they purchased prior to 6/18.  

This is madness!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Make sure you ask him when will they update the WDW HalloWishes Terrace Dessert Party site![/QUOTE
> 
> I thought it was off of there already?


----------



## hswillia07

rteetz said:


> Who’s ready for some new experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A



Thank you for posting this! My kids will love the dance party and the 4 year old will be over the moon if Vampirina made an appearance at the dance party! Fingers crossed


----------



## FoxC63

I'm referring to "Those who purchased prior to 6/18 will have parade viewing" tid bit.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> I'm referring to "Those who purchased prior to 6/18 will have parade viewing" tid bit.


They might not want to advertise that to cause people getting upset lol


----------



## FoxC63

hswillia07 said:


> Thank you for posting this! My kids will love the dance party and the 4 year old will be over the moon if Vampirina made an appearance at the dance party! Fingers crossed



Did you see this:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/disney-junior-dance-party/


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> They might not want to advertise that to cause people getting upset lol



It was a rhetorical comment.


----------



## Rich M




----------



## anomamatt

My speculation is that they hope most people won't come ask.  But those who do, they will put in the VIP section (train station?).


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> I still stand by my decision and see this becoming were they have to offer to all or no one.  They will run into huge problems with complaints if both people pay the same price and don't get the same offerings.


I’m with you there. How do they possibly manage this? And where do they put what will likely be only a family or 2 per party? I doubt folks outside this board complained, so how many people is that, really, compared to all that have booked? They’ve got to do all it nothing IMO.


----------



## hswillia07

FoxC63 said:


> Did you see this:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/hollywood-studios/disney-junior-dance-party/



Yes! But thanks so much for asking  My fingers are crossed pretty tightly. She was Vampirina for Halloween last year and wants to be again this year at the party. It would be amazing if Vampirina was around


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> I’m with you there. How do they possibly manage this? And where do they put what will likely be only a family or 2 per party? I doubt folks outside this board complained, so how many people is that, really, compared to all that have booked? They’ve got to do all it nothing IMO.



I think it's pretty straightforward...  they are going to honor what the website said when you paid.  If it said parade (which means prior to 6/18), you get the parade.  If it didn't say it included the parade, you don't.


----------



## Cluelyss

anomamatt said:


> I think it's pretty straightforward...  they are going to honor what the website said when you paid.  If it said parade (which means prior to 6/18), you get the parade.  If it didn't say it included the parade, you don't.
> 
> The lesson is to screenshot everything we have questions about where it really includes that...


 So I booked it before 6/18 but canceled it when they took parade off the website.  So assuming I can call, plead my case, switch back to terrace and get them to “grandfather” me into the parade viewing.... but I won’t have any details on where to go, or what time, until the night of the party?!  And I’m  just supposed to go on blind faith that they’re going to honor what they told me on the phone  when they had no intention of honoring what was on the website until people called them out about it? Not sure I trust that plan...


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> So I booked it before 6/18 but canceled it when they took parade off the website.  So assuming I can call, plead my case, switch back to terrace and get them to “grandfather” me into the parade viewing.... but I won’t have any details on where to go, or what time, until the night of the party?!  And I’m  just supposed to go on blind faith that they’re going to honor what they told me on the phone  when they had no intention of honoring what was on the website until people called them out about it? Not sure I trust that plan...



I don't think they want to email everyone because they are counting on most people who booked already to either (a) look back and say, "oh, no parade, huh". or (b) cancel with no parade.  Not too many people (other than us) will email or call...


----------



## anomamatt

hswillia07 said:


> It would be amazing if Vampirina was around



Agreed!


----------



## kelleybean

I don't understand why they don't just offer it like they used to.  It doesn't cost them anything (except maybe a staff person to make sure people entering the area paid for the dessert party) and it will increase their sales for the party.  The only reason we paid the outrageous price (and accepted missing a lot of party time) is because my 80 year old mother is coming to her first (and likely only) party and wants to see the parade more than anything.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Cluelyss said:


> I’m with you there. How do they possibly manage this? And where do they put what will likely be only a family or 2 per party? I doubt folks outside this board complained, so how many people is that, really, compared to all that have booked? They’ve got to do all it nothing IMO.



I have no idea what they intend to do, but if they limit the viewing to those that booked prior to 6/18, it would be extremely easy to do by simply putting the “two families per party” in the Backstage/Tech Groups VIP viewing area that is typically located adjacent to the train station for every parade. This group chooses a couple families for each parade (we’ve been “chosen” 3 times) to move to their area.  Using this area would make it very easy.


----------



## Rich M

I think Winston has gone home for the day so I will have to try tomorrow or most likely if Winston is important Monday.  I will report back for sure.   Maybe I will tell him that a friend booked and cancelled too is it ok to give them his phone number and then I can help my fellow Disers out that didn't email???


----------



## GillianP1301

So for those that have gotten the calls today, have they said which parade? Not much good to honour parade viewing if it's for the first one and they leave the start time at 9:15 because it will be at the same time as the desserts.
This is really not making sense.


----------



## Cluelyss

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I have no idea what they intend to do, but if they limit the viewing to those that booked prior to 6/18, it would be extremely easy to do by simply putting the “two families per party” in the Backstage/Tech Groups VIP viewing area that is typically located adjacent to the train station for every parade. This group chooses a couple families for each parade (we’ve been “chosen” 3 times) to move to their area.  Using this area would make it very easy.


 Well I admit using that area would be a viable option,  personally I’d be pretty bummed if that was the reserved viewing location.  I want to be on ground level when the horseman glides by, or the gravediggers start scraping their shovels!  Of course, the website never said where the viewing would be in the first place, but we all assumed the flagpole as in prior years.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Cluelyss said:


> Well I admit using that area would be a viable option,  personally I’d be pretty bummed if that was the reserved viewing location.  I want to be on ground level when the horseman glides by, or the gravediggers start scraping their shovels!  Of course, the website never said where the viewing would be in the first place, but we all assumed the flagpole as in prior years.



It’s always on the ground level.


----------



## MacMama0930

I would LOVE a contact email for those who are saying they’ll get parade viewing. I just tried to cal guest services and the guy didn’t even know a single thing about anything! Gah!!


----------



## FoxC63

*Re:  WDW Happy Hallowishes Dessert Parties

Florida Deceptive and Unfair Trade Practices Act*
Bait and switch, plus other misleading business tactics, are regulated via the *Florida Deceptive and Unfair Trade Practices Act*, a set of laws that protect Florida consumers from deceitful business operations. These statutes allow consumers who have been scammed by companies to sue for various wrongs, including bait and switch.

Just saying.


----------



## PolyRob

Wow, it's good that Disney is attempting to honor this. I booked the package with terrace viewing back on 6/1. I will wait patiently to see if I am contacted about it. I am still not sure I will keep the party since we did it last year, but the parade was a big reason I actually booked it again this year.


----------



## TheNameless

LynnTH said:


> Hey everyone.  So planning on going to party in October.  DD17 is looking at being Merida (she has curly red hair so would be perfect).  Was going to get her a costume but then saw that adults could not wear full length gowns - is that correct.  So, we would have to find a shorter one or have it hemmed up mid calf or so??



My wife is going as Merida, were going in September. She found this cape,

https://www.hottopic.com/product/di...a-cosplay-cape/11075203.html#q=merida&start=1

The cape ends at the waist. So I think it should be fine for the dress code. The cape is very nice quality.


----------



## GoofyPrincess

I received a call from Alex. I was unable to take the call, but he said that he had "great news" for me and that the parade viewing had been reviewed and changed for those who booked before 6/18. He left a message asking that I call him back for the details. Yay!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

@FoxC63 Did you send that? Nicely put.
I too stated "Bait and Switch" in my email and the fact that many sites/bloggers had the party listed with parade view, and many CM's verified to those of us that called questioning..
I think that is why he kept stating it wasn't suppose to be listed in the first place. (Again, I figured as much, since it was taken away. )
Anyway, I am just glad that Disney knows this was an error, and are making it right for us. I am curious how they do it, but as long as I have a spot for the parade, that is all I wanted. This may be my last MNSSHP for awhile (1st time for my teenagers), and since it will be Blogger madness, excited it worked out,,,


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> @FoxC63 Did you send that? Nicely put.
> I too stated "Bait and Switch" in my email and the fact that many sites/bloggers had the party listed with parade view, and many CM's verified to those of us that called questioning..
> I think that is why he kept stating it wasn't suppose to be listed in the first place. (Again, I figured as much, since it was taken away. )
> Anyway, I am just glad that Disney knows this was an error, and are making it right for us. I am curious how they do it, but as long as I have a spot for the parade, that is all I wanted. This may be my last MNSSHP for awhile (1st time for my teenagers), and since it will be Blogger madness, excited it worked out,,,



Questions
Where is the parade viewing location
Which parade is it for
What time do we need to arrive at said location
Do we check in at the Tomorrowland Terrace first to get our dessert wristbands or go directly to the parade location to get them there

So many questions.  The biggest one is depending on which parade this is for and how it will impact my itinerary.


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> Questions
> Where is the parade viewing location
> Which parade is it for
> What time do we need to arrive at said location
> Do we check in at the Tomorrowland Terrace first to get our dessert wristbands or go directly to the parade location to get them there
> 
> So many questions.  The biggest one is depending on which parade this is for and how it will impact my itinerary.



I have the plaza garden viewing booked, which also had the wording that made it seem as though we would get parade viewing in it. I haven't contacted anyone, and was planning to cancel our reservation anyway for other reasons, but would consider keeping it if we got the parade viewing. Should I bother contacting? Or is this mostly for the terrace folks?


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I was not among those who emailed a few days ago. After reading the response Disney has had to your emails, I have sent my own. I pointed out that this is the second time this has happened to me recently (the other time being the special dining event next month that I had booked and paid for, which was cancelled without anyone even notifying me). I expressed in my email my profound disappointment with the lack of notification of changes after guests have booked and paid for these special experiences. I said that I understood anything booked was subject to change, but it was poor form for Disney to make major changes without notifying guests. I'll report back if I receive a response. I hope I will.


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> I have the plaza garden viewing booked, which also had the wording that made it seem as though we would get parade viewing in it. I haven't contacted anyone, and was planning to cancel our reservation anyway for other reasons, but would consider keeping it if we got the parade viewing. Should I bother contacting? Or is this mostly for the terrace folks?



Honestly, I did see your earlier post when you questioned if you should keep it or book the other dessert party.  You mentioned Touring Plans ranking your night at MNSSHP at #10.  Again, grain of salt.  TP is actually talking about crowds for RIDES and not the total amount of people that plan on attending the party.  Having said that, I would look more closely at your itinerary.  Are you there mainly for the rides?  If so, the dessert party has the potential to take time away from you, a big chunk of time.  Touring Plans is suggesting you will have a much smoother time going ride to ride with minimal wait.


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> Honestly, I did see your earlier post when you questioned if you should keep it or book the other dessert party.  You mentioned Touring Plans ranking your night at MNSSHP at #10.  Again, grain of salt.  TP is actually talking about crowds for RIDES and not the total amount of people that plan on attending the party.  Having said that, I would look more closely at your itinerary.  Are you there mainly for the rides?  If so, the dessert party has the potential to take time away from you, a big chunk of time.  Touring Plans is suggesting you will have a much smoother time going ride to ride with minimal wait.


We are mostly there for rides and trick or treating, but we do want to catch all of the evening entertainment (the Hocus Pocus show, parade and fireworks). That said, we fully plan to be there for the entire event, so we can catch the later parade and a later Hocus Pocus show when it'll be less busy.


----------



## anomamatt

chuff88 said:


> I have the plaza garden viewing booked, which also had the wording that made it seem as though we would get parade viewing in it. I haven't contacted anyone, and was planning to cancel our reservation anyway for other reasons, but would consider keeping it if we got the parade viewing. Should I bother contacting? Or is this mostly for the terrace folks?



No one can predict what response you will get.  My reading of the pre-6/18 website was that parade viewing wasn't included in the Garden, but was included in the Terrace.

One thing to note...  If you are doing the garden view, doing a parade before hand will really limit how much time you have to eat the desserts (if that matters to you). You actually might have *no* time to eat desserts at all.

They might be willing to give you the parade viewing to appease you, but again, I would think carefully if doing the parade viewing and then the garden dessert party makes sense.  It will depend on how much time, if any, you want to eat desserts...  If you don't care about eating any desserts, it could work.


----------



## anomamatt

Speaking of timing, I am not sure how this is going to work...

- The parade starts at 9:15pm.

- Time to train station ~ 20-25 min.  Parade lasts ~15 min.  (so the parade is finished near train station @ 9:50-9:55pm.

- The dessert parties open at 8:45pm for Garden view and 9:15pm for the terrace to start gorging on desserts.  We will be at least 30 mins late to the eating fest (over an hour late for Garden).

- Fireworks are at 10:15pm.

I think this is why they are not offering the parade viewing.

In 2016, when the parade viewing was included the first parade was at 8:30pm.  The first parade moved to 9:15 last year, when they dropped the parade viewing.

There really isn't enough time to do the parade and have time to eat desserts...  especially for Garden view.

We, me included, should really consider whether the parade viewing is actually feasible with the party.


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> We are mostly there for rides and trick or treating, but we do want to catch all of the evening entertainment (the Hocus Pocus show, parade and fireworks). That said, we fully plan to be there for the entire event, so we can catch the later parade and a later Hocus Pocus show when it'll be less busy.



Based on what your saying ^ I would forego the dessert party and focus on your itinerary.  The other events you're planning sound much more important and fun.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> Speaking of timing, I am not sure how this is going to work...



And you're assuming WDW is offering the first parade.  What if it's the second parade...

Check-in (an hour and a half before the fireworks) 9:45
Fireworks 10:15 done by 10:30+/-
Second Parade starts at 11:15 

This works however, those seeking to "walk-on rides" typically know the best time is during the second parade.


----------



## anomamatt

FoxC63 said:


> And you're assuming WDW is offering the first parade.  What if it's the second parade...



Yep, that works.  Not that it means anything, but in 2016, it was the first parade with the dessert party.  I'm sure they only dropped the parade viewing from this because it doesn't work, time-wise.

My party isn't until Oct 14, so there is plenty of time to wait and see what happens.


----------



## FoxC63

I think Touring Plans is going to get slapped again if they don't update their predictions.  I don't think they were aware WDW had plans to enhance riders experience which may result in longer lines.  I don't recall ever waiting for Tea Cups and now that it's a glow in the dark haven who knows what it will be like during the parties!  Pirates of the Caribbean a fan favorite with a 10-15 minute wait+/- I'm sure we can double that on a sold out party.  And Space Mountain who wouldn't want to be elevated to new music and special effects!  Just taking a guess, but I'd say at least 15-20 minutes there during a sold out party.  If WDW adds anymore enhancements, which I'm all for, I foresee long lines at more attractions.


----------



## Cluelyss

PolyRob said:


> Wow, it's good that Disney is attempting to honor this. I booked the package with terrace viewing back on 6/1. I will wait patiently to see if I am contacted about it. I am still not sure I will keep the party since we did it last year, but the parade was a big reason I actually booked it again this year.


Did you send an email? Seems only those that reached out are being contacted.


----------



## FoxC63

Seeing how WDW is closing the park at 6pm there is no excuse why they couldn't move the parade times back to what is was in 2016.  That would solve so much more than just the dessert party fiasco.  

Hopefully we won't be submitted to this again next year


----------



## GillianP1301

anomamatt said:


> No one can predict what response you will get.  My reading of the pre-6/18 website was that parade viewing wasn't included in the Garden, but was included in the Terrace.
> 
> One thing to note...  If you are doing the garden view, doing a parade before hand will really limit how much time you have to eat the desserts (if that matters to you).
> 
> They might be willing to give you the parade viewing to appease you, but again, I would think carefully if doing the parade viewing and then the garden dessert party makes sense.  It will depend on how much time you want to eat desserts...



The big unknown is what time the first parade will be. In 2016 it was at 8:30 because viewing was part of the package. They will either have to do that again, in which case they might as well offer it in the package or it will need to be for the 2nd parade.
 We can't be talking about more than a handful of people this is impacting on any given night so I'm very curious to see how this plays out.


----------



## Cluelyss

anomamatt said:


> One thing to note...  If you are doing the garden view, doing a parade before hand will really limit how much time you have to eat the desserts (if that matters to you). You actually might have *no* time to eat desserts at all.
> 
> They might be willing to give you the parade viewing to appease you, but again, I would think carefully if doing the parade viewing and then the garden dessert party makes sense.  It will depend on how much time, if any, you want to eat desserts...  If you don't care about eating any desserts, it could work.


Unless I’m missing something, i don’t see confirmed times for Boo to You yet, so it’s possible it may start earlier like it did in 2016 when the parade viewing was included?

ETA I also find it odd that the parade times have not been released yet.....


----------



## anomamatt

GillianP1301 said:


> The big unknown is what time the first parade will be. In 2016 it was at 8:30 because viewing was part of the package. They will either have to do that again, in which case they might as well offer it in the package or it will need to be for the 2nd parade.
> We can't be talking about more than a handful of people this is impacting on any given night so I'm very curious to see how this plays out.



It'll be 9:15.  They are not going to change the parade time for the few of us who complained.  I'm sure the parade time is why they dropped it from the Terrace party early this week.  They probably realized (like last year), it's impossible to work out.  I forget why the changed the parade time last year, but they have kept it later across MNSSHP and MVMCP and there was a specific reason why they wanted it later.

But yeah, it's possible that those who complained can get viewing for the 2nd parade... That won't work for me (young kids), but if that is their offer/solution, I am still happy with the resolution.


----------



## HeadlessLegoMom

Hi all. After last year's experience at MNSSHP where we spent the majority of the party in line to meet Moana for over 3 hours, I wasn't planning on doing it again. It was very crowded, and I later discovered that our late September Tuesday night party had in fact sold out. Anyway, we did a 2nd party on a rainy Friday night at the end of our trip that was much less crowded. We met Jack & Sally, ate at BOG, saw some if Hallowishes from 7DMT, and had tempered our expectations, so it wasn't as big of a disappointment. I wasn't planning on going again since neither party really lived up to my expectations and other things like EMM & HEA Dessert Party were much more enjoyable for us. Now that I am reading about some of the updates, I am second guessing my decision. Are they going to upgrade Hallowishes, or add more projections? If so, I would definitely consider giving it another shot. The blogs I read today did not specifically mention Hallowishes or Boo To You by name. Does that imply changes/updates are coming to those as well? I would really like to meet the 7 Dwarves...


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> Unless I’m missing something, i don’t see confirmed times for Boo to You yet, so it’s possible it may start earlier like it did in 2016 when the parade viewing was included?



It hasn't been confirmed -- I don't think we learn that until much, much closer to the first party.  But to me at least, everything points to 9:15pm again this year.


----------



## GillianP1301

In regard to the bait and switch comments
 I do believe their disclaimer covers them as long as they notify people of the change. All they really needed to do here was contact anybody who purchased before the website change, notify parade is not included and offer a refund and maybe a little pixie dust for good measure. Some people would cancel, some would be okay with the change and some wouldn't have even noticed it was included in the first place.
I'm honestly pretty confused with how they're dealing with this. I'm anxious for my call back!


----------



## Cluelyss

anomamatt said:


> It'll be 9:15.  They are not going to change the parade time for the few of us who complained.  I'm sure the parade time is why they dropped it from the Terrace party early this week.


Can’t know for sure until disney officially releases parade times though, which they haven’t yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

anomamatt said:


> It hasn't been confirmed -- I don't think we learn that until much, much closer to the first party.  But to me at least, everything points to 9:15pm again this year.


Just curious what’s pointing to that time?


----------



## GillianP1301

anomamatt said:


> It hasn't been confirmed -- I don't think we learn that until much, much closer to the first party.  But to me at least, everything points to 9:15pm again this year.



I agree. The start time for both dessert parties point to 9:15 parade. If they move the parade up, they have to change the dessert party start times and they will need to notify people of that change. Not a huge deal, but some man hours needed there for sure.


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> ETA I also find it odd that the parade times have not been released yet.....



Looking this up...  it looks like the 9:15 time wasn't confirmed (and officially released) until 3 days before the first party last year.


----------



## FoxC63

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Hi all. After last year's experience at MNSSHP where we spent the majority of the party in line to meet Moana for over 3 hours, I wasn't planning on doing it again. It was very crowded, and I later discovered that our late September Tuesday night party had in fact sold out. Anyway, we did a 2nd party on a rainy Friday night at the end of our trip that was much less crowded. We met Jack & Sally, ate at BOG, saw some if Hallowishes from 7DMT, and had tempered our expectations, so it wasn't as big of a disappointment. I wasn't planning on going again since neither party really lived up to my expectations and other things like EMM & HEA Dessert Party were much more enjoyable for us. Now that I am reading about some of the updates, I am second guessing my decision. Are they going to upgrade Hallowishes, or add more projections? If so, I would definitely consider giving it another shot. The blogs I read today did not specifically mention Hallowishes or Boo To You by name. Does that imply changes/updates are coming to those as well? I would really like to meet the 7 Dwarves...



What site are you referring to, link please.


----------



## Cluelyss

HeadlessLegoMom said:


> Hi all. After last year's experience at MNSSHP where we spent the majority of the party in line to meet Moana for over 3 hours, I wasn't planning on doing it again. It was very crowded, and I later discovered that our late September Tuesday night party had in fact sold out. Anyway, we did a 2nd party on a rainy Friday night at the end of our trip that was much less crowded. We met Jack & Sally, ate at BOG, saw some if Hallowishes from 7DMT, and had tempered our expectations, so it wasn't as big of a disappointment. I wasn't planning on going again since neither party really lived up to my expectations and other things like EMM & HEA Dessert Party were much more enjoyable for us. Now that I am reading about some of the updates, I am second guessing my decision. Are they going to upgrade Hallowishes, or add more projections? If so, I would definitely consider giving it another shot. The blogs I read today did not specifically mention Hallowishes or Boo To You by name. Does that imply changes/updates are coming to those as well? I would really like to meet the 7 Dwarves...


The website does officially mention Hallowishes amd Boo to You by name....I don’t expect any changes there, at least not this year.


----------



## Cluelyss

anomamatt said:


> Looking this up...  it looks like the 9:15 time wasn't confirmed (and officially released) until 3 days before the first party last year.
> 
> They moved to 1 fireworks display in 2017... isn't that why they moved the parade later?


There’s always only been 1 showing of Hallowishes...at least as long as we’ve been going.


----------



## PolyRob

Cluelyss said:


> Did you send an email? Seems only those that reached out are being contacted.



I did not. I'm not 100% sure we will even be attending the dessert party, but I guess sending an e-mail off can only help and not hurt. I may start drafting one up.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> Looking this up...  it looks like the 9:15 time wasn't confirmed (and officially released) until 3 days before the first party last year.
> 
> They moved to 1 fireworks display in 2017... isn't that why they moved the parade later?



WDW never came out with an explanation as to why things changed so dramatically.  They have never been in the business of explaining their decisions.  WE are to take it as is or go somewhere else.  Unfortunately for Disney, many are doing just that.  I hear Universal's Halloween Horror night is AMAZING!  It's something we're considering next year instead of Disney.


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> Just curious what’s pointing to that time?



It's all circumstantial, but the move later last year and this year them not including the parade viewing and the timing of the dessert parties.  

It seems like offering a 2nd parade viewing is the best solution.  Who knows what they will actually do, however...


----------



## Cluelyss

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> It’s always on the ground level.


That’s much better then!!


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> I agree. The start time for both dessert parties point to 9:15 parade. If they move the parade up, they have to change the dessert party start times and they will need to notify people of that change. Not a huge deal, but some man hours needed there for sure.


If they are going to include any parade viewing, though, the parade will need to be much earlier, like it was in 2016. The start time for the dessert party (which was only supposed to include desserts) only ties to Hallowishes. They could still do the first parade earlier.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Or they have parade pp get a sort of "After fireworks" dessert party, and get to stay longer to eat-? Or maybe they have the reserved parade view closer to the hub so it is easier to get to the terrace.

I may have to bring some ziplocks to take desserts in our candy bags.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> It's all circumstantial, but the move later last year and this year them not including the parade viewing and the timing of the dessert parties.
> 
> It seems like offering a 2nd parade viewing is the best solution.  Who knows what they will actually do, however...



If they choose to do the second parade, that will hurt!  Too much to get done before the night is over!  And truthfully securing a spot for the second parade has never been an issue especially on a sold out party which is all I've ever known.


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Or they have parade pp get a sort of "After fireworks" dessert party, and get to stay longer to eat-? Or maybe they have the reserved parade view closer to the hub so it is easier to get to the terrace.
> 
> I may have to bring some ziplocks to take desserts in our candy bags.



Forget the zip-lock bags and bring Tupperware!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Funny how we’re spending so much time talking about something that (roughly) 100ish people do per night (or whatever the number is!).  (Whispers, kind of happy I didn’t cancel my reservations yet....)

But FWIW, we watched the first parade on 10/5 last year from Town Square / curb in front of the train station.   Wreck-it-Ralph was going by at 9:48 pm.  I have a pic of us walking away at 9:54pm.  So, good call on whoever estimated the time above.

ETA, the Boo to You Parade sign (the start of the parade) got to us at 9:39pm, for reference.


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> Based on what your saying ^ I would forego the dessert party and focus on your itinerary.  The other events you're planning sound much more important and fun.


You’re definitely right, I’m going to cancel the Hallowishes party and redirect those funds to the FEA party at Epcot.


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> WDW never came out with an explanation as to why things changed so dramatically.  They have never been in the business of explaining their decisions.  WE are to take it as is or go somewhere else.  Unfortunately for Disney, many are doing just that.  I hear Universal's Halloween Horror night is AMAZING!  It's something we're considering next year instead of Disney.


I wish we were Horror people because that event does look incredible, I just don’t enjoy being scared at all.


----------



## coolingjupiter

So it looks like Big Thunder Mountain is closer during the party!  Disappointing, but I’m gathering it has been closed for parties in the past?


----------



## anneboleyn

I had sent an email as well, and received a phone call today! I wasn’t available but will call back tomorrow 

When I had heard about last year’s fiasco with the parade viewing being taken away, I took a screen shot of the dessert party description when it clearly stated reserved viewing. I included that in the email and am glad I did, because I didn’t realize until today that the description had changed on the WDW website.


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> I wish we were Horror people because that event does look incredible, I just don’t enjoy being scared at all.



I totally get this.  I think WDW's version of Halloween is everything I believe it should be; none scary, innocent, fun and wholesome. I just wish planning a Disney trip didn't include confusion, stress, anger and disappointment. 

We still don't have a final plan to the dessert party.
Nor do we know what is going to take place with fastpasses which was a nightmare last year.
I'll also include how exclusive items are sold out by the time some of us get there.  If you have a resort reservation and purchase Party tickets why can't WDW provide a link for us to purchase them before hand?  Party tickets are non-refundable so what's the issue?
If WDW has a naughty list, I'm sure I'm on it as an uncooperative rude person but yet I host three threads promoting them.  Go figure.


----------



## Davkind76

for whatever reason, Big Thunder is my fav ride at night during the parties. Is it sure that it won't be open this year?


----------



## Cluelyss

Davkind76 said:


> for whatever reason, Big Thunder is my fav ride at night during the parties. Is it sure that it won't be open this year?


I don’t think that’s been confirmed yet...while it’s not in the list of open attractions, folks have been able to get FPs for it during party season in daytime hours, so it’s not being refurbished. Not sure why it would only be closed during party hours unless they are doing something else with that area?


----------



## anneboleyn

I am cracking up at the idea of only those of us who complained being in a sectioned off area for the parade though lol. Like being put in time out, but the best time out ever.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Our family stayed at Pop when MagicBands were just in the test phase and only a few resorts had them.  Shortly before our trip they offered a FP for viewing Main Street Electricsl Parade.  The roped off area was directly in from if the castle on the hub side and quite wide.  I’m guessing it was 80’ wise by 20’ deep.  I don’t think there were 30 if us in that entire area!!!  It was an amazing way to watch the parade but I must admit I felt a little guilty looking at those squished in all around us while each person had a ton of space.  That being said it was a real treat and one of those experiences that is fun to look back On


----------



## Haley R

Who should I be emailing about the dessert party? I never complained and kept our party reservation, but now I'm thinking I'll go ahead and email so I can save their response back. I booked our party on June 1.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> Looking this up...



Now I remember!  Do you peeps remember back in 2016 how overly crowded the first party was.  Several DISers posted their experience and bloggers slammed Disney with their reviews.  The problem was the parks were not cleared properly of day guests.  Bloggers even posted photos of day guests without wristbands on.  They went on to say they saw them in lines every where including the parade route.  It was a big topic of discussion here.  IIRC, some DISers were given a refund because of this issue.

Then in 2017 the parade times changed, WDW never gave an explanation and it was a pain in the ...!  The hub and Main Street felt like a bottle neck at times. Fastpasses were an issue too. They also changed the park closing time during MVMCP from 7pm to 6pm.

This isn't new news but we all knew Magic Kingdom was closing at 6pm as well.

So why is the park closing early?  Does WDW plan on changing the parade times?


----------



## CvilleDiane

anomamatt said:


> It's all circumstantial, but the move later last year and this year them not including the parade viewing and the timing of the dessert parties.
> 
> It seems like offering a 2nd parade viewing is the best solution.  Who knows what they will actually do, however...



Offering the 2nd parade viewing wouldn't honor the initial offering which was "You'll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey's Boo-To-You Halloween Parade from a reserved location along Main Street, U.S.A. Then drift over to the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant to indulge..."  It describes parade, desserts, and fireworks as happening in that order.

Would there be time to squeeze in desserts if they roped off a spot on Main Street right by the Plaza?  If we really think it's only a couple of families per night?


----------



## CvilleDiane

FoxC63 said:


> I totally get this.  I think WDW's version of Halloween is everything I believe it should be; none scary, innocent, fun and wholesome. I just wish planning a Disney trip didn't include confusion, stress, anger and disappointment.
> 
> We still don't have a final plan to the dessert party.
> Nor do we know what is going to take place with fastpasses which was a nightmare last year.
> I'll also include how exclusive items are sold out by the time some of us get there.  If you have a resort reservation and purchase Party tickets why can't WDW provide a link for us to purchase them before hand?  Party tickets are non-refundable so what's the issue?
> If WDW has a naughty list, I'm sure I'm on it as an uncooperative rude person but yet I host three threads promoting them.  Go figure.



None of those bullets seem uncooperative or rude to me.  The first two are facts, and the third is a brilliant idea.  And wouldn't it be straightforward to implement with party ticket number being a personalized code in the shop parks app?


----------



## Sailormoon2

I'll admit I'm behind on this thread and I've just sort of jumped around getting caught up, so this may already have been discussed BUT...

I was able to BOOK FAST PASSES on my party tickets for the times between 4 and 6pm. Meaning the system let me book 5 other park days worth of FPs AND the party when I only have a 5-Day ticket.


----------



## GillianP1301

CvilleDiane said:


> Offering the 2nd parade viewing wouldn't honor the initial offering which was "You'll kick off your night with a viewing of Mickey's Boo-To-You Halloween Parade from a reserved location along Main Street, U.S.A. Then drift over to the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant to indulge..."  It describes parade, desserts, and fireworks as happening in that order.
> 
> Would there be time to squeeze in desserts if they roped off a spot on Main Street right by the Plaza?  If we really think it's only a couple of families per night?


 I suppose they could, but then I think you have the potential of upsetting the other guests who may very well witness a handful of people getting prefetential treatment.
That's why I think this idea of only honouring the parade viewing for a very few of us who booked early is rudiculous. First off, CMs have been confused at check in previous years under normal circumstances, throw in this wrench and I'm pretty sure most will have no clue. Secondly, it really is not fair to charge the same price for every guest and provide two different experiences. 
As much as I really want the parade viewing, if they can't find a way to add it back into the offering, I'd rather they just not offer it at all because it's just going to end up being a bit chaotic and I'm booking a dessert party to cut down on chaos/stress not add to it.


----------



## Araminta18

Haley R said:


> Who should I be emailing about the dessert party? I never complained and kept our party reservation, but now I'm thinking I'll go ahead and email so I can save their response back. I booked our party on June 1.



Also curious about this, as I didn’t email yet, but now I’m going to!  I booked June 1 too.


----------



## GillianP1301

Araminta18 said:


> Also curious about this, as I didn’t email yet, but now I’m going to!  I booked June 1 too.


 I think a few different emails have been used. I sent to 
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
And had a call in response a day or two later.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sailormoon2 said:


> I'll admit I'm behind on this thread and I've just sort of jumped around getting caught up, so this may already have been discussed BUT...
> 
> I was able to BOOK FAST PASSES on my party tickets for the times between 4 and 6pm. Meaning the system let me book 5 other park days worth of FPs AND the party when I only have a 5-Day ticket.


  Just a heads up to keep an eye on your FP reservations.  Especially those in the last day of your trip.  I understand last they were allowed to book too and suddenly the last day of their FPS disappeared.  If you have things like FoP booked for your last day be careful they don’t suddenly disappear.


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> I think a few different emails have been used. I sent to
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> And had a call in response a day or two later.


This was the one I used as well.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> So why is the park closing early?  Does WDW plan on changing the parade times?


My understanding is they added that hour (6-7) last year during MVMCP to help clear the park of day guests. And it worked, so now it’s the “new normal” on party nights. I wouldn’t think that leads to any assumptions about parade times, as the Christmas party parade times didn’t change last year with the earlier park close.


----------



## dachsie

rteetz said:


> Who’s ready for some new experiences!
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-world-resort/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q3wo0621180010A


isn't Storybook circus where they have character meets?


----------



## dachsie

anomamatt said:


> Okay, I got a call back from Anya ( I took down her name this time, haha).  She again said she's from George Kalogirdis' office.  She said their plan is that anyone who booked the Terrace prior to the 18th will have parade viewing.  I asked where and she said she did not have that information, but it would be the "reserved/VIP section" (her words).  I asked if we would get additional details (where to go, etc) and she said we needed no, we need ask the evening of.
> 
> She made it sound like they were only notifying people who contacted them.  But she did say that anyone (everyone) who booked prior to the 18th will be on a list for parade access.  You just need to ask about it.
> 
> My speculation is that they hope most people won't come ask.  But those who do, they will put in the VIP section (train station?).


I would highly recommend everyone get something in writing - ask for an email with that info


----------



## Sailormoon2

scrappinginontario said:


> Just a heads up to keep an eye on your FP reservations. Especially those in the last day of your trip. I understand last they were allowed to book too and suddenly the last day of their FPS disappeared. If you have things like FoP booked for your last day be careful they don’t suddenly disappear.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dachsie said:


> isn't Storybook circus where they have character meets?



Unless my memory is messed up or I'm mixing up events, Goofy meets around the Barnstormer.  Seven Dwarfs meet up in that tent to the right of the entrance to Pete's Silly Side Show (which is the building where Daisy/Minnie and Donald/Goofy meet during regular park hours).


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I don’t think that’s been confirmed yet...while it’s not in the list of open attractions,* folks have been able to get FPs for it during party season in daytime hours*, so it’s not being refurbished. *Not sure why it would only be closed during party hours *unless they are doing something else with that area?



I didn't get this.  Currently DISers have reported they were able to secure evening FP's up to 5:30-6pm as with any other ride for BTMRR.  There has been no mention by WDW this ride will be closed during party hours nor does it appear on any site it is being refurbished.

What has happened in the past when a ride is put on the refurbishment list and after guests made FP's for it, Disney sends out notices via email.  The only rides I know of that have closed down during party hours include:  Hall of Presidents, Jungle Cruise, and Tom Sawyer Island and WDW has been consistent with those.


----------



## FoxC63

Sailormoon2 said:


> I'll admit I'm behind on this thread and I've just sort of jumped around getting caught up, so this may already have been discussed BUT...
> 
> I was able to BOOK FAST PASSES on my party tickets for the times between 4 and 6pm. Meaning the system let me book 5 other park days worth of FPs AND the party when I only have a 5-Day ticket.



So let me get this straight, you booked 5 days of FP's on your park tickets AND 3 additional FP's on your party ticket, so 6x3 =18 FP's are sitting in your MDE account? You know WDW has a 3 Fastpass limit per day correct?


----------



## Araminta18

GillianP1301 said:


> I think a few different emails have been used. I sent to
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> And had a call in response a day or two later.



Thanks!  Just emailed


----------



## hswillia07

Hi guys! Our party day is a Tuesday in October and I'm just wondering about ride wait times so that I can plan our FPs for our other MK day. Do you think we can get onto Peter Pan, Buzz, Enchanted Tales w/Belle, Winnie the Pooh without crazy wait times during the party? What about the carousel & tea cups? I'm thinking of using FP for SDMT, BTMR, and maybe Splash on our MK day. My kids would love to meet Moana, but I don't think we'll be waiting in her huge line. I think if we see short character lines, then we'll go for it, but otherwise we'll be mostly ride-focused. Thanks so much!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> My understanding is they added that hour (6-7) last year during MVMCP to help clear the park of day guests. And it worked, so now it’s the “new normal” on party nights. I wouldn’t think that leads to any assumptions about parade times, as the Christmas party parade times didn’t change last year with the earlier park close.



If they know it works and I believe it does, they could still change the parade times but I know it's wishful thinking.


----------



## PolyRob

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Unless my memory is messed up or I'm mixing up events, Goofy meets around the Barnstormer.  Seven Dwarfs meet up in that tent to the right of the entrance to Pete's Silly Side Show (which is the building where Daisy/Minnie and Donald/Goofy meet during regular park hours).


You are correct. Pete's Silly Side Show has been a double trick-or-treat spot during the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I didn't get this.  Currently DISers have reported they were able to secure evening FP's up to 5:30-6pm as with any other ride for BTMRR.  There has been no mention by WDW this ride will be closed during party hours nor does it appear on any site it is being refurbished.
> 
> What has happened in the past when a ride is put on the refurbishment list and after guests made FP's for it, Disney sends out notices via email.  The only rides I know of that have closed down during party hours include:  Hall of Presidents, Jungle Cruise, and Tom Sawyer Island and WDW has been consistent with those.


Right...that’s the issue/question. No mention of refurb, FPs available during the day, yet it’s not on the list of open attractions during the party.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

PolyRob said:


> You are correct. Pete's Silly Side Show has been a double trick-or-treat spot during the party.



Thanks!  I'll be honest, I'm not sure I ever realized there was a treat station in there!


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> isn't Storybook circus where they have character meets?



*You're back!!!* How was your surgery? 

Woof!  You brought up an excellent point about the new dance party.  Looking at Storybook, where exactly is this going to take place?



A closer look.  Blue Star - Dwarfs, Purple - Cruella, Yellow - Minnie, Donald & Daisy and Goofy is further down.  Maybe the dance party is in the red circle?  



Or here?  Which would make more sense.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Unless my memory is messed up or I'm mixing up events, Goofy meets around the Barnstormer.  Seven Dwarfs meet up in that tent to the right of the entrance to Pete's Silly Side Show (which is the building where Daisy/Minnie and Donald/Goofy meet during regular park hours).


All correct. Also, the Ducks and Minnie meet in the Casey’s splash pad area.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Right...that’s the issue/question. No mention of refurb, FPs available during the day, yet it’s not on the list of open attractions during the party.
> View attachment 332032



Yes, but it could be just not on the list, as in forgetfulness.  That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks!  I'll be honest, I'm not sure I ever realized there was a treat station in there!


----------



## Knighthound

My 60 day window for FP+ opened yesterday. I have 5 days worth of park tickets and 1 party day tickets. After reading everything about the FP+ problems for party tickets, I book my 5 days of FP+ first, to make sure I got everything I needed. I then went back and made 1 FP + for my party day in the 4pm to 6pm window to see what happened. The system accepted the FP+ and I left it alone. This morning I woke to an email saying that I had more FP+reservations than park tickets. I would either have to buy another's days worth of tickets or lose my last day of FP+ reservations. I deleted the FP+ for the party day. And check back with Disney to make sure that everything goes right. 
Just wanted to share my experience with you guys and gals. Hope its helpful for everyone.  Either way my family's super excited for the party and can't wait to get there.
.


----------



## FoxC63

CvilleDiane said:


> None of those bullets seem uncooperative or rude to me.  The first two are facts, and the third is a brilliant idea.  And wouldn't it be straightforward to implement with party ticket number being a personalized code in the shop parks app?



Thank you.  The fastpass issue last year was the worst!  I wasn't rude just persistent to no avail.  @hiroMYhero pointed out just because you receive an email from Disney does not make it "Official" and I trust her judgement. 

I don't understand why they cannot or have not implemented an Exclusive MNSSHP link for those with party tickets.  I received a generated response from them and that's all.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Are there any characters that meet during the party in the tent that Minnie, Daisy, Donald and Goofy meet in during normal park hours?

If not, can They turn that into the dance party area?  How ‘permanent’  are the queue areas?  Can they be easily removed to open this up into a large dance party area inside the tent?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Has there ever been a party when both BTMRR and Splash were open at the same time? (Would have been 2015 or earlier)


----------



## FoxC63

Knighthound said:


> My 60 day window for FP+ opened yesterday. I have 5 days worth of park tickets and 1 party day tickets. After reading everything about the FP+ problems for party tickets, I book my 5 days of FP+ first, to make sure I got everything I needed. I then went back and made 1 FP + for my party day in the 4pm to 6pm window to see what happened. The system accepted the FP+ and I left it alone. This morning I woke to an email saying that I had more FP+reservations than park tickets. I would either have to buy another's days worth of tickets or lose my last day of FP+ reservations. I deleted the FP+ for the party day. And check back with Disney to make sure that everything goes right.
> Just wanted to share my experience with you guys and gals. Hope its helpful for everyone.  Either way my family's super excited for the party and can't wait to get there.
> .



And here we go.  Thank you so much for confirming!  Disney's rule of 3 FP's per day on park tickets is in full gear.  You cannot have 6 FP's scheduled for the same day.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Has there ever been a party when both BTMRR and Splash were open at the same time?



At the start of the party yes, like a few days into it but later one of these rides were put into refurbishment.

EDIT:  I believe in 2016 was the start of the one of these rides being put on the list.  Prior to that Splash was on the list in January and BTHRR's had a sporadic schedule.

Splash:  https://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions/splash-mountain/refurbishments.htm

BTMRR:  https://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/attractions/big-thunder-mountain-railroad/closures


----------



## GillianP1301

hswillia07 said:


> Hi guys! Our party day is a Tuesday in October and I'm just wondering about ride wait times so that I can plan our FPs for our other MK day. Do you think we can get onto Peter Pan, Buzz, Enchanted Tales w/Belle, Winnie the Pooh without crazy wait times during the party? What about the carousel & tea cups? I'm thinking of using FP for SDMT, BTMR, and maybe Splash on our MK day. My kids would love to meet Moana, but I don't think we'll be waiting in her huge line. I think if we see short character lines, then we'll go for it, but otherwise we'll be mostly ride-focused. Thanks so much!



I think this is solid plan for your fastpasses on your non party day. You will be able to cover the rest of those rides on your party night pretty easily with the exception of Enchanted Tales w/Belle, it's not open during the party, but if you plan to enter at 4pm wit your party ticket, you would be able to cover it before the normal park closing at 6pm.

As for Moana, the lines last year were very long. I would suggest seeing her at the end of the party and not the start. I did that for the 7 dwarfs and only waited 30 minutes. I got in line at about 11:30pm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Knighthound said:


> My 60 day window for FP+ opened yesterday. I have 5 days worth of park tickets and 1 party day tickets. After reading everything about the FP+ problems for party tickets, I book my 5 days of FP+ first, to make sure I got everything I needed. I then went back and made 1 FP + for my party day in the 4pm to 6pm window to see what happened. The system accepted the FP+ and I left it alone. This morning I woke to an email saying that I had more FP+reservations than park tickets. I would either have to buy another's days worth of tickets or lose my last day of FP+ reservations. I deleted the FP+ for the party day. And check back with Disney to make sure that everything goes right.
> Just wanted to share my experience with you guys and gals. Hope its helpful for everyone.  Either way my family's super excited for the party and can't wait to get there.
> .


  Out of curiosity, were your FPs booked over 6 calendar days if 5? 



FoxC63 said:


> At the start of the party yes, like a few days into it but later one of these rides were put into refurbishment.


 No, that’s not what I’m asking.  

What I am asking has there ever been a year when both BTMRR and Splash were open during the day and then both of them remained open during the party too?  My question has nothing at all to do about refurbishments because a refurbishment means a ride is closed during the day and during party hours.

My question is, has there ever been a year of MNSSHP or MVMCP where both BTMRR and Splash were open during the day AND open during party hours for the entire run of the parties?  (Eg all of Sep/Oct for mnsshp if all of Nov/Dec for MVMCP)


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> And here we go.  Thank you so much for confirming!  Disney's rule of 3 FP's per day on park tickets is in full gear.  You cannot have 6 FP's scheduled for the same day.



This is good info to have. I'm curious, because I haven't tried this yet myself. Can I still get a same day fastpass at MK at 4pm on my party ticket if I was in a different park that morning and used my 3 pre-booked ones there? I have a hopper pass and would be able to do it no problem if I scanned through the regular entrance, not sure what happens if I go through the party turnstile.


----------



## Amy11401

Knighthound said:


> My 60 day window for FP+ opened yesterday. I have 5 days worth of park tickets and 1 party day tickets. After reading everything about the FP+ problems for party tickets, I book my 5 days of FP+ first, to make sure I got everything I needed. I then went back and made 1 FP + for my party day in the 4pm to 6pm window to see what happened. The system accepted the FP+ and I left it alone. This morning I woke to an email saying that I had more FP+reservations than park tickets. I would either have to buy another's days worth of tickets or lose my last day of FP+ reservations. I deleted the FP+ for the party day. And check back with Disney to make sure that everything goes right.
> Just wanted to share my experience with you guys and gals. Hope its helpful for everyone.  Either way my family's super excited for the party and can't wait to get there.
> .


Are you going to a park the day of the party?


----------



## Knighthound

Amy11401 said:


> Are you going to a park the day of the party?


We are not. Going to have a resort day. Staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Plan to swim, rent the  small boats and relax a little bit.


----------



## Knighthound

scrappinginontario said:


> Out of curiosity, were your FPs booked over 6 calendar days if 5?
> 
> Yes we are not using a regular park ticket on our party day.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I received a phone call this morning from Anya in response to my email. She said exactly what others have reported, that anyone who made a reservation for the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party prior to June 18 will have parade viewing. She wasn’t able to tell me the details but assured me they were actively figuring those out, and she would be back to me next week. She gave me her direct phone number in case I don’t hear back.

She did say that they never meant to include parade viewing with this dessert party. It was an error that those details were included in the description on their website. As soon as they learned of the mistake, they removed the parade viewing (sounds to me like they need a proofreader...). She said they are in the process of contacting all guests who made a reservation during the time that the website said parade viewing was included (prior to 6/18). She said guests are being called in the order of party being attended about this change. So it sounds like even if you did not send an email, you should be contacted.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> At the start of the party yes, like a few days into it but later one of these rides were put into refurbishment.
> 
> EDIT:  I believe in 2016 was the start of the one of these rides being put on the list.  Prior to that Splash was on the list in January and BTHRR's had a sporadic schedule.
> 
> Splash:  https://www.wdwmagic.com/attractions/splash-mountain/refurbishments.htm
> 
> BTMRR:  https://touringplans.com/magic-kingdom/attractions/big-thunder-mountain-railroad/closures





scrappinginontario said:


> Out of curiosity, were your FPs booked over 6 calendar days if 5?
> 
> No, that’s not what I’m asking.
> 
> What I am asking has there ever been a year when both BTMRR and Splash were open during the day and then both of them remained open during the party too?  My question has nothing at all to do about refurbishments because a refurbishment means a ride is closed during the day and during party hours.
> 
> My question is, has there ever been a year of MNSSHP or MVMCP where both BTMRR and Splash were open during the day AND open during party hours for the entire run of the parties?  (Eg all of Sep/Oct for mnsshp if all of Nov/Dec for MVMCP)



I did EDIT my post to include links which show 2015 ride schedules.  So yes, both rides were open during MNSSHP and MVMCP 2015, 2014 etc.


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> *You're back!!!* How was your surgery?
> 
> Woof!  You brought up an excellent point about the new dance party.  Looking at Storybook, where exactly is this going to take place?
> 
> View attachment 332030
> 
> A closer look.  Blue Star - Dwarfs, Purple - Cruella, Yellow - Minnie, Donald & Daisy and Goofy is further down.  Maybe the dance party is in the red circle?
> 
> View attachment 332031
> 
> Or here?  Which would make more sense.
> View attachment 332033


It went well.  I got a nerve block which is wearing off so its hurting today.  The hydrocodone they gave me isn't helping as much as I would like


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> I did EDIT my post to include links which show 2015 ride schedules.  So yes, both rides were open during MNSSHP and MVMCP 2015, 2014 etc.


  Thank you.  That was the information I was looking for.


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> This is good info to have. I'm curious, because I haven't tried this yet myself. Can I still get a same day fastpass at MK at 4pm on my party ticket if I was in a different park that morning and used my 3 pre-booked ones there? I have a hopper pass and would be able to do it no problem if I scanned through the regular entrance, not sure what happens if I go through the party turnstile.



Hmm, I think @Cluelyss would be best to answer this.  We only go to MK in the am on a party night.  The rides there are a breeze.  Then later we return to the park for the party.  What I have done in the past is go to MK use my 3 FP's and then secure one more for later between 4-6.  I would use my park ticket to enter, ride the ride then get my party wristband using my physical party ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you.  That was the information I was looking for.



Sorry about that, I had hit the enter button before I was done.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## sheila14

Sailormoon2 said:


> I'll admit I'm behind on this thread and I've just sort of jumped around getting caught up, so this may already have been discussed BUT...
> 
> I was able to BOOK FAST PASSES on my party tickets for the times between 4 and 6pm. Meaning the system let me book 5 other park days worth of FPs AND the party when I only have a 5-Day ticket.


I was able also but cancelled them just in case they take away my last day of normal park tickets


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> I didn't get this.  Currently DISers have reported they were able to secure evening FP's up to 5:30-6pm as with any other ride for BTMRR.  There has been no mention by WDW this ride will be closed during party hours nor does it appear on any site it is being refurbished.
> 
> What has happened in the past when a ride is put on the refurbishment list and after guests made FP's for it, Disney sends out notices via email.  The only rides I know of that have closed down during party hours include:  Hall of Presidents, Jungle Cruise, and Tom Sawyer Island and WDW has been consistent with those.


I was able to BTMRR on a non party date


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> I think this is solid plan for your fastpasses on your non party day. You will be able to cover the rest of those rides on your party night pretty easily with the exception of Enchanted Tales w/Belle, it's not open during the party, but if you plan to enter at 4pm wit your party ticket, you would be able to cover it before the normal park closing at 6pm.
> 
> As for Moana, the lines last year were very long. I would suggest seeing her at the end of the party and not the start. I did that for the 7 dwarfs and only waited 30 minutes. I got in line at about 11:30pm.



This is all fine and well but please give the date of your party for comparison, they might be attending a sold out party thus incurring a different out come. And not all sold out parties are the same.



hswillia07 said:


> Hi guys! Our party day is a Tuesday in October and I'm just wondering about ride wait times so that I can plan our FPs for our other MK day. Do you think we can get onto Peter Pan, Buzz, Enchanted Tales w/Belle, Winnie the Pooh without crazy wait times during the party? What about the carousel & tea cups? I'm thinking of using FP for SDMT, BTMR, and maybe Splash on our MK day. My kids would love to meet Moana, but I don't think we'll be waiting in her huge line. I think if we see short character lines, then we'll go for it, but otherwise we'll be mostly ride-focused. Thanks so much!



This is a big topic since WDW recently included new ride enhancements.  We have no clue how many others will be included.  Here's WDW link in case you missed it:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-halloween-party-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> And here we go.  Thank you so much for confirming!  Disney's rule of 3 FP's per day on park tickets is in full gear.  You cannot have 6 FP's scheduled for the same day.


I have a question: I have 2 days for park time. Then Friday is Halloween party. I am not going into the park early this year I am trying something different. Can I reserve FP on my MNSSHP ticket?? I tried this morning and I was able to reserve but cancelled just in case.


----------



## hswillia07

GillianP1301 said:


> I think this is solid plan for your fastpasses on your non party day. You will be able to cover the rest of those rides on your party night pretty easily with the exception of Enchanted Tales w/Belle, it's not open during the party, but if you plan to enter at 4pm wit your party ticket, you would be able to cover it before the normal park closing at 6pm.
> 
> As for Moana, the lines last year were very long. I would suggest seeing her at the end of the party and not the start. I did that for the 7 dwarfs and only waited 30 minutes. I got in line at about 11:30pm.



Thank you! Good idea about Moana - I'd kind of written it off, but maybe we'll just check her line before we leave at the end of the night. oh, and good to know about Enchanted Tales with Belle! Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I have a question: I have 2 days for park time. Then Friday is Halloween party. I am not going into the park early this year I am trying something different. Can I reserve FP on my MNSSHP ticket?? I tried this morning and I was able to reserve but cancelled just in case.



I would book them on your party ticket provided you are not going to the parks on the same day, which you stated you aren't.  We do know WDW is watching those who try to double dip. 

EDIT:  I totally read this wrong!!!  It's been confirmed by @Knighthound on:  Post #3253, who stated he/she received an email even though they are NOT going to the park and made FP's on their party ticket!


----------



## hswillia07

FoxC63 said:


> This is all fine and well but please give the date of your party for comparison, they might be attending a sold out party thus incurring a different out come. And not all sold out parties are the same.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big topic since WDW recently included new ride enhancements.  We have no clue how many others will be included.  Here's WDW link in case you missed it:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-halloween-party-at-walt-disney-world-resort/



Thank you! and good point - of course crowds will factor in here. Our party won't be the highest crowds - somewhere in the middle according to that one list...I can't remember who had published it...Touring Plans, maybe.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> I would book them on your party ticket provided you are not going to the parks on the same day, which you stated you aren't.  We do know WDW is watching those who try to double dip as this has already been confirmed by @Knighthound on:  Post #3253, who stated he/she received an email.


I am going to book them I will keep u posted


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just FYI, someone on the Disney After Hours thread who had made FPs on their party day reported they got the “your FPs on your last day will he cancelled” email this morning.  They are going to the 8/4 event.


----------



## FoxC63

*WARNING - First issue with FP's on party ticket has been reported!*



FoxC63 said:


> It's been confirmed by @Knighthound on:  Post #3253, who stated he/she received an email about adding FP's on their party ticket even though they are NOT going to the park!


 Woof!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I am going to book them I will keep u posted



Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

@scrappinginontario when is your FP day?  You're planning on trying to secure just on your party ticket and have no plans to attend any parks during your short visit, correct?


----------



## FoxC63

Knighthound said:


> My 60 day window for FP+ opened yesterday. I have 5 days worth of park tickets and 1 party day tickets. After reading everything about the FP+ problems for party tickets, I book my 5 days of FP+ first, to make sure I got everything I needed. I then went back and made 1 FP + for my party day in the 4pm to 6pm window to see what happened. The system accepted the FP+ and I left it alone. This morning I woke to an email saying that I had more FP+reservations than park tickets. I would either have to buy another's days worth of tickets or lose my last day of FP+ reservations. I deleted the FP+ for the party day. And check back with Disney to make sure that everything goes right.
> Just wanted to share my experience with you guys and gals. Hope its helpful for everyone.  Either way my family's super excited for the party and can't wait to get there.
> .





Amy11401 said:


> Are you going to a park the day of the party?





Knighthound said:


> We are not. Going to have a resort day. Staying at the Wilderness Lodge. Plan to swim, rent the  small boats and relax a little bit.



Well this totally blows!  Same mess as last year!  I do know DISers called to get FP's reinstated, was assured by IT they shouldn't have any more issues however, some did report they lost a park day or had issues scanning their last day of FP's.


----------



## GillianP1301

I heard back from Emily today, as I expected I would. It's fun to get calls from Disney! Anyway, essentially the same info as everyone else has reported, in fact after she spoke to me in her own words and I started to ask questions she said "I'll just read you the talking notes" and she did and they are exactly what others reported from Winston yesterday,so they were scripted. The only tidbit she added that I don't think I've seen reported yet is she said and then repeated it twice that they will be contacting everyone who has a reservation that was made before 6/18, not just those who wrote in. That may be a little good news for those who  were thinking they needed to write to be part of this group. She said she, or perhaps somebody else because they may put a team together just for these communications will be in touch in "a week or two". At one point, I said to her that this solution sounds like a logistically nightmare and her response was "ya think?", so that was a good laugh. 
More to come, this, if nothing else, is a very interesting look into how Disney deal with this type of problem. I've decided I'm going to the party regardless and will be happy if there is a decent parade solution, but I'm not going to stress about it if there isn't.


----------



## GillianP1301

hswillia07 said:


> Thank you! Good idea about Moana - I'd kind of written it off, but maybe we'll just check her line before we leave at the end of the night. oh, and good to know about Enchanted Tales with Belle! Thanks



It doesn't sound like a must do for you, so it can't hurt to just check out her line from time to time throughout the night and maybe you'll luck out with a a shorter wait at the end of the night. That's basically the approach I take with popular characters. I personally would never wait an hour or two for any character, but I know people who would.


----------



## Haley R

I went ahead and emailed anyway. Hopefully I hear back from someone.


----------



## jriveiro724

Is anyone out there going to the first party on Aug 17? I know it's crazy to go that early but we can't resist seeing Boo to You! We got our tickets when they went on sale but I'm hoping Disney doesn't cancel due to low attendance because I haven't heard of a lot of people going that night.


----------



## LucyBC80

FoxC63 said:


> *WARNING - First issue with FP's on party ticket has been reported!*
> 
> Woof!


Well, this sucks. Some guests will receive an email, some won't and still will have their FP canceled while most won't even know that's an issue. Disney needs to sort this out ASAP.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

jriveiro724 said:


> Is anyone out there going to the first party, Aug 17? I know it's crazy to go that early but we can't resist seeing Boo to You! We got our tickets when they went on sale but I'm hoping Disney doesn't cancel due to low attendance because I haven't heard of a lot of people going that night.



I will be there.  I am expecting it to be busy with bloggers and reg crowds, possibly sold out. Hoping I am pleasantly surprised.
We planned this trip solely for MNSSHP because my older kids can't miss school and it finally worked out for us to go before school started.


----------



## bethbuchall

jriveiro724 said:


> Is anyone out there going to the first party on Aug 17? I know it's crazy to go that early but we can't resist seeing Boo to You! We got our tickets when they went on sale but I'm hoping Disney doesn't cancel due to low attendance because I haven't heard of a lot of people going that night.



We're going the first night because it's the only one that fits in our vacation dates. It will be filled with all the bloggers getting the party info out for those going to later parties. I'm sure that it won't be canceled because of attendance.


----------



## jriveiro724

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I will be there.  I am expecting it to be busy with bloggers and reg crowds, possibly sold out. Hoping I am pleasantly surprised.
> We planned this trip solely for MNSSHP because my older kids can't miss school and it finally worked out for us to go before school started.


That is exactly why we are going as well - due to the school schedule!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

jriveiro724 said:


> Is anyone out there going to the first party on Aug 17? I know it's crazy to go that early but we can't resist seeing Boo to You! We got our tickets when they went on sale but I'm hoping Disney doesn't cancel due to low attendance because I haven't heard of a lot of people going that night.


We are going. I had already planned a solo trip with my 2 year old because our APs expire on the 25th and my husband will be out of town for 2 weeks. We get there on the 17th and we NEVER do a park on arrival day, but couldn't resist going to a party, especially since this will be the last time my son is free. Just hope we don't bake in our costumes.

From what I've read, the first party is filled with bloggers, vloggers etc. I may fan girl if I see the DisUnplugged crew. LOL


----------



## elle101me

jriveiro724 said:


> Is anyone out there going to the first party on Aug 17? I know it's crazy to go that early but we can't resist seeing Boo to You! We got our tickets when they went on sale but I'm hoping Disney doesn't cancel due to low attendance because I haven't heard of a lot of people going that night.


We’ll be there! Haven’t purchased our party tickets yet, but I will soon.


----------



## jriveiro724

That's awesome! We saw the DisUnplugged crew at MVMCP back in November! We didn't say hi, but we at least saw them, LOL!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

FoxC63 said:


> I really, really love your Poison Apple shot!  You look supreme!


Thanks its alwasy been one of my favorites the photopass guy got i PERFECT!


----------



## FeralCatRogue

Haley R said:


> What brand of make up did you use?


Sorry for the delay in replying, finals are such fun!

I use Mehron AQ Paradise and MAC Cleanse off for removal.

With the AQ stuff I use light green for the bottom coat and Amazon green over it so when i sweat it isnt as noticable.


----------



## FeralCatRogue

SimplySonia said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied, I appreciate it so much!
> 
> Also, for the makeup recommendations because I had been wondering if the face paint would even work or just melt off. Everyone on these threads rocks, I appreciate y'all!



The makeup it self will come off, you have to use a setting spray to keep it on. I use Graftobian Setting Spray, but then you need to use something like mac cleanse off to get the makeup off.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I really want to meet Sally (have met Jack) but a must do is Moana, assuming she's there this year. What would be the best strategy? Get in line early for Moana or go for Jack and Sally first?


----------



## dubskates

jriveiro724 said:


> Is anyone out there going to the first party on Aug 17? I know it's crazy to go that early but we can't resist seeing Boo to You! We got our tickets when they went on sale but I'm hoping Disney doesn't cancel due to low attendance because I haven't heard of a lot of people going that night.



We’ll be there! Like others, we have to get our trip in before school starts, so it’s the only date that fits our vacation dates. Sooooooo excited!


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> @scrappinginontario when is your FP day?  You're planning on trying to secure just on your party ticket and have no plans to attend any parks during your short visit, correct?


 60 days from my arrival date is this coming Wed.  60 days from my party date is this coming Friday.  I’m going to check both dates to see if FPs are open for me to book in my party day.  Thinking the answer will be no but will be up at 7am just in case.


----------



## Abbey1

Can someone please explain to me what the WDW policy is regarding FP booking for the two hours before the Halloween party exactly. I’ve read a lot of posts about people having their last day of FPs removed when they booked FPs for their party date, but are these people who were visiting a park earlier in the day (therefore booking 6 passes for the day when the limit is 3) or were their passes canceled merely because one isn’t allowed to book a FP using a Halloween ticket?

Thanks!


----------



## PAGA2003

Abbey1 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the WDW policy is regarding FP booking for the two hours before the Halloween party exactly. I’ve read a lot of posts about people having their last day of FPs removed when they booked FPs for their party date, but are these people who were visiting a park earlier in the day (therefore booking 6 passes for the day when the limit is 3) or were their passes canceled merely because one isn’t allowed to book a FP using a Halloween ticket?
> 
> Thanks!



We are only going to the Halloween party and will not be visiting the parks at all otherwise. I just booked my FPs at 7:00 this morning with no issue! I was able to fully maximize our time by booking a 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 (this one shows up as only 5:30-6:00 since FP will cut off then).


----------



## samsteele

Abbey1 said:


> or were their passes canceled merely because one isn’t allowed to book a FP using a Halloween ticket?


This is exactly what has us confused right now. For a number of years, I could book 3 FP between 4-6pm on my MNSSHP ticket & it did not impact any FPs booked on my park days. I could clearly book 3 FP through my party ticket. Then last year, while I could still book those 3 FP on the day of my party, MDE clawed back my 3 FP for the last day of my vacation advising that I had booked more FP than my max 10 park days. Many of us are watching & waiting to see what happens to guests at the first party who just have that party ticket.

With the new Halloween ride overlays that were announced last week, I'm not sure that I'm going to bother booking the 4-6pm FPs on my party day & give up my last park day FPs. I want to enjoy the new overlays and doubt they will be 'turned on' before official party start time at 7pm. Again, many of us are in limbo waiting to see if the new overlays will be on before 7pm. I doubt it but since this is the first year that they will roll out the Halloween overlays, will be interesting to see how it shakes out.


----------



## anomamatt

Regarding party ticket FPs: if you don't have extra days of tickets (e.g., like an AP) and don't want to risk losing your last day of FPs, the best solution is to put the party ticket on it's own profile.  At 30 days you can book Fps for the party night on the ticket.  And at least last year if you did it this way, you didn't get your last day of FPs clipped off.  To use the party admission, get a RFID card from guest services and use that to enter (and at the FP tapstiles).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Abbey1 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the WDW policy is regarding FP booking for the two hours before the Halloween party exactly. I’ve read a lot of posts about people having their last day of FPs removed when they booked FPs for their party date, but are these people who were visiting a park earlier in the day (therefore booking 6 passes for the day when the limit is 3) or were their passes canceled merely because one isn’t allowed to book a FP using a Halloween ticket?
> 
> Thanks!



There really isn't an official policy (that's part of the problem).  Traditionally party tickets have acted like any other ticket media in Disney's system and do allow you to book FPs, although to my knowledge this has never been an advertised feature by Disney.  I've always viewed it as likely an oversight in their ticket software which they just let continue for several years.

Last year - a year which we saw a variety of other MDX FP programming tweaks for various reasons - we started seeing these reports of the "insufficient ticket" warnings and last day FPs potentially cancelled.  It is hard to establish the pattern of just who/how/what exact circumstances trigger this result.

A clarification, one cannot have 6 FPs in a day under the same MDX account.  If you have a regular park ticket and have FPs booked during the day, and you have a party ticket for that night - and your park tickets and party tickets are all linked to your MDX account - you can't book 3 "additional" FPs under the party ticket.

When you read about the FP warnings, it's people who don't otherwise have a regular park ticket and aren't going to a park that party day.  Example, a guest has a 6 day stay....they have a 5 day park ticket and 1 MNSSSHP ticket... 5 park days and a separate party day.  They book 6 days worth of FPs - that 'can' trigger the problem.

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## scrappinginontario

PAGA2003 said:


> We are only going to the Halloween party and will not be visiting the parks at all otherwise. I just booked my FPs at 7:00 this morning with no issue! I was able to fully maximize our time by booking a 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 (this one shows up as only 5:30-6:00 since FP will cut off then).


  Are you staying on Disney property?  If so, were you able to book them 60 days before your arrival date or 60 days before your party date?

I am in a similar situation in that the only ‘tickets’ we’ll have are MNSSHP tickets as I’ll be buying water park annual passes for us when we arrive.  We are not going to the parks aside from the party.

Just a heads up to keep an eye on your party FPs and look for emails from Disney as at least one other person has reported being able to book pre-party  FPs earlier this week only to have Disney remove them overnight that night due to insufficient park tickets.

Thanks for sharing your experience here.


----------



## PAGA2003

scrappinginontario said:


> Are you staying on Disney property?  If so, were you able to book them 60 days before your arrival date or 60 days before your party date?
> 
> I am in a similar situation in that the only ‘tickets’ we’ll have are MNSSHP tickets as I’ll be buying water park annual passes for us when we arrive.  We are not going to the parks aside from the party.
> 
> Just a heads up to keep an eye on your party FPs and look for emails from Disney as at least one other person has reported being able to book pre-party  FPs earlier this week only to have Disney remove them overnight that night due to insufficient park tickets.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience here.



Yes, it was 60 days from our arrival date so you shouldn't have any problem there  We booked two attractions that are not open during the party and now they are already showing no more FP for the whole day! I assume many people must be using the same strategy.

I believe I saw the post you are referring to but I think they also were going into the parks on their visit just not on party day. Hoping that is the difference and our FPs will stay secure. I'll be sure to update if I get any notifications otherwise!


----------



## KdKyA

So I have a question. We have only one day of regular park tickets which we will use the day before our party day. Then we have the party tickets. We won't be going to any parks that day other than the party. Will we have any issues with the FP being taken away for the day before the party or the party itself? Thanks


----------



## bethbuchall

Abbey1 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the WDW policy is regarding FP booking for the two hours before the Halloween party exactly. I’ve read a lot of posts about people having their last day of FPs removed when they booked FPs for their party date, but are these people who were visiting a park earlier in the day (therefore booking 6 passes for the day when the limit is 3) or were their passes canceled merely because one isn’t allowed to book a FP using a Halloween ticket?
> 
> Thanks!


The problem is that they don’t seem to have a clear policy. I watched the issue last year, and it affected people differently even though they were all doing the same thing. Some people had their last day’s FastPasses removed without warning, some received an email warning that they had too many days booked, some had no issues at all. Some people could call and get the FastPasses back; others were told that you couldn’t use a party ticket for FastPasses.  It didn’t affect me because I was using a regular hopper ticket on party day and had enough days. The system does already know that each person can have a maximum of 3 per day, so it isn’t possible to book 3 on the regular ticket and 3 on a party ticket on the same profile to begin with. But the system is allowing people to book all days of the regular ticket plus the party ticket to begin with and then pulling FastPasses from some people.


----------



## bethbuchall

KdKyA said:


> So I have a question. We have only one day of regular park tickets which we will use the day before our party day. Then we have the party tickets. We won't be going to any parks that day other than the party. Will we have any issues with the FP being taken away for the day before the party or the party itself? Thanks



It seemed that the last day of FastPasses was the one removed, so I THINK if they take any from you it would be the party ones. But anything seems possible with Disney.


----------



## Sailormoon2

FoxC63 said:


> So let me get this straight, you booked 5 days of FP's on your park tickets AND 3 additional FP's on your party ticket, so 6x3 =18 FP's are sitting in your MDE account? You know WDW has a 3 Fastpass limit per day correct?





FoxC63 said:


> You cannot have 6 FP's scheduled for the same day.



I just want to clarify that I never had more than 3 booked on any day. I am not gong to the parks on my Party day. I am in Disney on property for 10 days, but only have a 5-day Hopper. So I booked passes for 5 different days of my trip first. Then I went back and added 2 FPs on my party night.

After seeing a post from @scrappinginontario about potentially losing my last day of FPs (which included my only FOP) I went back into the system and cancelled the FPs I had booked on the Party Night.

As a result of that I did not receive the email warning as per the quotes below VVV



Knighthound said:


> The system accepted the FP+ and I left it alone. This morning I woke to an email saying that I had more FP+reservations than park tickets. I would either have to buy another's days worth of tickets or lose my last day of FP+ reservations







Abbey1 said:


> last day of FPs removed when they booked FPs for their party date, but are these people who were visiting a park earlier in the day (therefore booking 6 passes for the day when the limit is 3)


So to test this theory, I went back in MDE today and booked 1 new FP on my party night, so I will wait and see if I get the cautionary email saying that I am "over my limit".


----------



## PAGA2003

Oh there is one thing I just thought I would mention for those of us with only party tickets. Another thing that makes me think we will not have a problem with our FPs is that when you go to book them the only day you can book is the day you have the party booked. Every other day of our resort stay is not even available to select (the dates are grey). It would seem to me that the system knows we are booking FP on a party ticket but who knows right...I could be making a bad assumption!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

Abbey1 said:


> Can someone please explain to me what the WDW policy is regarding FP booking for the two hours before the Halloween party exactly. I’ve read a lot of posts about people having their last day of FPs removed when they booked FPs for their party date, but are these people who were visiting a park earlier in the day (therefore booking 6 passes for the day when the limit is 3) or were their passes canceled merely because one isn’t allowed to book a FP using a Halloween ticket?
> 
> Thanks!


The system will not allow you to book 6 FPs in one day, so that is not the issue. The issue is people with let's say a 5 day park hopper and a party ticket books 6 days of FPs. Reports last year were that the last day of FPs (whether or not it was their party day) were cancelled. The first report of this for this year has already happened. I made FPs for the party, but I am an annual passholder and therefore can make up to 7 days of FPs at a time. I haven't seen an official policy about FPs for a party ticket. But it seems to me that Disney is going with the policy of, there are no FPs for the party, therefore FPs cannot be made on a party ticket. If your party is the last park day, I would say, try to make them, as those would be the one cancelled. However, if your party is in the middle of your trip, Personally, I would not risk it.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> 60 days from my arrival date is this coming Wed.  60 days from my party date is this coming Friday.  I’m going to check both dates to see if FPs are open for me to book in my party day.  Thinking the answer will be no but will be up at 7am just in case.



Good luck and fingers crossed!


----------



## FoxC63

Sailormoon2 said:


> I just want to clarify


  Thank you so much for clearing things up for me.  I really hate that this is happening... again!  

You have one option at this point for securing FP's, create phantoms.  See:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mvmcp-and-scheduling-fp-4-6pm.3633529/page-12#post-58490319"]Post #235[/URL]


----------



## Sailormoon2

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you so much for clearing things up for me. I really hate that this is happening... again!


I know right? Why can't Disney just get this sorted??


----------



## gerryrobinson

My take on FP+ for the MNSSHP for what it's worth.

Disney's stance is that officially, there are no FPs allowed during the MNSSHP. The party officially starts at 7pm. Disney's intent is to not offer FPs for those who have party tickets.

The fact that they allow guests to enter the park unofficially at 4pm is a courtesy which they do not need to do. Entering the park using a MNSSHP ticket would therefore not qualify someone to book fastpasses during this 3 hour "grace" period in my opinion. If they didn't allow us to enter until 7, then we wouldn't be having this conversation. 

It is up to each individual to decide whether or not they wish to try and capitalize on a potential "loophole" in the system.

I for one am in the same situation as FoxC63 in that we intend to be in MK for the morning of the party using a regular park ticket. Will use our three FPs for the day in the morning, book a fourth for between 4-6, head back to resort for break and change into costumes, then return for around 5 - 530 to use our 4th FP on our park ticket. Then get wristbands for the party.

Final thought....I imagine the busiest time of the day will be between 4-6pm when regular guests are finishing their day and party goers are starting their day. Any further thoughts are welcome.


----------



## AWilliams

I just received a call regarding the parade viewing. I had not contacted Disney about this, so it does look like they are calling everyone. The guy did say he had to read me the script - I was only his second call today. I’m pretty sure he said first parade viewing, so I guess we will have to see how that works out.


----------



## CvilleDiane

AWilliams said:


> I just received a call regarding the parade viewing. I had not contacted Disney about this, so it does look like they are calling everyone. The guy did say he had to read me the script - I was only his second call today. I’m pretty sure he said first parade viewing, so I guess we will have to see how that works out.



That's great! Did he say when you'd get more information?  They didn't have details yet when they called me, but said I'd hear back at some point.


----------



## anomamatt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> There really isn't an official policy (that's part of the problem).



Agreed.  Last year, it seems there were several different responses from CMs when people asked why their last day of FPs poofed.  Some CMs repiled saying you were not supposed to book FPs on party tickets, while some CMs added them back for the guests and said it was a mistake they ever poofed.  No consistency.



> It is hard to establish the pattern of just who/how/what exact circumstances trigger this result.



From everything I have seen, the "rules" of whether you are at risk of losing FPs:

- 1 - If you have a park ticket (whether multi-day or AP) AND a party ticket associated with the same MDE profile, the system will ignore the party ticket and see that you have X days of tickets and X+1 days of booked FPs.  It then sends a warning it will remove the last day of FPs.

The only time this comes to an issue with an AP is when you are off-site and X + 1 = > or = 8 (or if X > or = 7 and you are staying onsite for X = or < 7 days).

- 2 - If you ONLY have a party ticket on an MDE profile and you book 1 day of FP, those are safe.  No reports of losing FPs when the party ticket is alone.  Note: this means you have to book these FPs at 30 days, even when staying on site.  You cannot umbrella in a profile w/ only a party ticket.

Is this what WDW intends to have happen?  I have no idea, but it seems to be consistent with how the system works (as of last year).

One more note (as @GADisneyDad14) said, it's impossible to ever book 6 FPs in one day, using one profile (even if you plan to use a park admission in the AM and party in the PM).  But... You *can* do this with two profiles, however.


----------



## FoxC63

gerryrobinson said:


> My take on FP+ for the MNSSHP for what it's worth.



I hope my response is not misconstrued as being rude nor offensive in any way shape or form it is clearly not my intentions.  Having said that,

Disney does not have a stance on special event tickets officially or unofficially.

I don’t feel anyone is capitalizing the FastPass system when booking FP’s on special event tickets.  It’s not a loophole as there is no official verbiage stating it goes against Disney’s Policy, Terms and Conditions.  Disney has implemented a few protocols preventing anyone from doube dipping the FP system:  Shutting down your MDE account and eliminating the “Change Party” feature on the app.  

Not everyone can afford to add an additional park day to their budget nor plan on going to Magic Kingdom during the AM to secure one FP for the party.

I think it’s wonderful you have decided to exclude you and yours from securing FP’s on your party ticket.  Knowing what works for you and your family is a liberating feeling.  However, this is the MNSSHP thread, should you feel the need for further discussion on what’s right or wrong I recommend you create a thread on this topic as this can get quite out of hand which is never a good thing.


----------



## FoxC63

Good News @anomamatt 



PAGA2003 said:


> *We are only going to the Halloween party* and will not be visiting the parks at all otherwise. I just booked my FPs at 7:00 this morning with no issue! I was able to fully maximize our time by booking a 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:30 (this one shows up as only 5:30-6:00 since FP will cut off then).





PAGA2003 said:


> *Yes, it was 60 days from our arrival date.*





anomamatt said:


> - 2 - If you ONLY have a party ticket on an MDE profile and you book 1 day of FP, those are safe.  No reports of losing FPs when the party ticket is alone.  Note: this means you have to book these FPs at 30 days, even when staying on site.  You cannot umbrella in a profile w/ only a party ticket.



I believe it's as stated on the Main Page:

 *Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
*Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day.*
*Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance


----------



## anomamatt

FoxC63 said:


> Good News @anomamatt
> 
> I believe it's as stated on the Main Page:
> 
> *Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
> *Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day.*
> *Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance



If you put the party ticket into a separate profile, that profile is no longer associated with your room reservation (unless you add them to it, which I suppose you could do).  I have never had luck umbrella'ing a party ticket only profile into the 60-day window (without also moving a regular park ticket).


----------



## chiisai

I submittted my question re: parade viewing for the Tomorrowland terrace dessert party through the online contact form a few days ago.  Today I received a call and was told they will honor the parade viewing for those who reserved before the description changed.  

I asked if there were any details and he said it was for the first parade and we could check in at Tomorrowland Terrace at 4:30pm day-of.


----------



## FoxC63

How's everyone's costumes coming along? FYI for you newbies, there's a thread for that too!  Hope to see you there!

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]“Official” 2018 Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party Costumes & Guidelines[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

chiisai said:


> I submittted my question re: parade viewing for the Tomorrowland terrace dessert party through the online contact form a few days ago.  Today I received a call and was told they will honor the parade viewing for those who reserved before the description changed.
> 
> I asked if there were any details and he said it was for the first parade and we could check in at Tomorrowland Terrace at 4:30pm day-of.



Thank you for posting this juicy morsel!  So now that we know it's for the first parade and what time to check-in, I guess the only thing we need to find out is the location.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I received a call today regarding the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party too (I had not sent anything to Disney, so this was unsolicited).  The gist of the conversation...

Will honor parade viewing since we booked before 6/18
Can't add people to the reservation... only the party on the original ADR can be accommodated with parade viewing
Can check-in at the Tomorrowland Terrace podium any time after 4:30 pm to get parade credentials and more specific information regarding the parade viewing location
The parade viewing will be for the first parade
They don't have additional details right now because the two parade times have not been finalized yet
I'll give kudos to Disney for the "make it right" outreach here.  Certainly more than I expected.  

Still curious just how this works logistically, but I'll worry about that later.  Anyway, FWIW!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Datapoint for phone call regarding parade viewing. I’m attending first party on 8/17 and did not email regarding viewing issue. Was told same info as others as scripted.

 I asked specifically about parade timing since that really is my only concern at this point. She said I was the only guest to have asked her for this info. According to her, they are aware of the timing issue for the parade and subsequent party and even though the parade times have not been solidified as of yet, their goal is specifically to offer the viewing for the first parade. She advised that when the parade times are finalized and if it creates a conflict, that the viewing would be changed to the second parade, but it’s their preference and they are planning everything around the first parade.  I of course advised that we only booked due to the wording order of parade, party, then fireworks and there would be little reason for us to keep the reservation otherwise. She acknowledged we were about 6 weeks out and hoped they’d have solid times for the parades soon. 

So I guess we’re still in a wait and see mode until parade times are released.


----------



## kelleybean

Hello - I asked a few pages back but I think it got lost in the shuffle.  Does anyone happen to have a screen shot of the page for the dessert party that showed the parade viewing as being included?  I meant to get a picture of it at the time because I saw the discussion on here that this might change, and am kicking myself that I didn't get it in time! I want to have a copy of the description since it was very clear when I booked that this was part of the event.


----------



## sheila14

anomamatt said:


> Regarding party ticket FPs: if you don't have extra days of tickets (e.g., like an AP) and don't want to risk losing your last day of FPs, the best solution is to put the party ticket on it's own profile.  At 30 days you can book Fps for the party night on the ticket.  And at least last year if you did it this way, you didn't get your last day of FPs clipped off.  To use the party admission, get a RFID card from guest services and use that to enter (and at the FP tapstiles).


The other option is try to book FP the day of your party or wait until you get in the park and try. I am waiting for the morning of the party and see what happens. I am not losing my pre scheduled FP unless Disney puts something out there allowing us for certain.


----------



## FoxC63

kelleybean said:


> Hello - I asked a few pages back but I think it got lost in the shuffle.  Does anyone happen to have a screen shot of the page for the dessert party that showed the parade viewing as being included?  I meant to get a picture of it at the time because I saw the discussion on here that this might change, and am kicking myself that I didn't get it in time! I want to have a copy of the description since it was very clear when I booked that this was part of the event.



This is not necessary to have as Disney is contacting everyone who purchased prior to 6/18.  They are also honoring the same if you cancelled the dessert party after the description was changed. Either way, you are grandfathered in.  I don't have a copy of the actual description but I did find five bloggers who copied it from WDW website.  Please see:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989875"]Post #11[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> The other option is try to book FP the day of your party or wait until you get in the park and try. I am waiting for the morning of the party and see what happens. I am not losing my pre scheduled FP unless Disney puts something out there allowing us for certain.



If this is your intentions, you'd be better served putting them in a separate account and booking them at 30 days as opposed to 1 day. There is no way WDW can do anything to your current FP's in your main MDE account! 

Just remember to bring your party ticket with you and not scan your magic band!


----------



## GillianP1301

Sounds like a little bit more info is being shared today with people being told it's the 1st parade. Now to wait and see what time that parade will start because it won't be much good if it's 9:15 because we'll miss at least half of the dessert portion of the package. I think it's a good sign that they seem to be slowly but surely piecing the solution together and I'm definitely encouraged, and pleasantly surprised, that they are going through all the effort to try and make this right.

Now, the more skeptical side of me will still worry a little bit that I'll check in at the podium at 4:30 and the CM will not have the foggiest clue about any parade viewing. But, I'm getting a bit ahead of myself and will continue to monitor. I've already decided I'm doing the dessert party regardless and the parade will be a bonus for me at this point.

I had a thought the other day, of course I don't work there so this may fall under the easier said than done, but what if they set up the parade viewing area and just load a FP for all of of us impacted. They've had parade viewing FP in the past, so I'm thinking it can't be too hard. Still needs to be coordinated with a parade time that doesn't conflict with the dessert party, but it may help alleviate the inevitable confusion this is going to cause at check-in.


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> Sounds like a little bit more info is being shared today with people being told it's the 1st parade. Now to wait and see what time that parade will start because it won't be much good if it's 9:15 because we'll miss at least half of the dessert portion of the package. I think it's a good sign that they seem to be slowly but surely piecing the solution together and I'm definitely encouraged, and pleasantly surprised, that they are going through all the effort to try and make this right.
> 
> Now, the more skeptical side of me will still worry a little bit that I'll check in at the podium at 4:30 and the CM will not have the foggiest clue about any parade viewing. But, I'm getting a bit ahead of myself and will continue to monitor. I've already decided I'm doing the dessert party regardless and the parade will be a bonus for me at this point.



Agreed!  That's why I'd rather have this information being emailed to me.


----------



## GillianP1301

Of those of us in this situation with the parade viewing being honoured? Which one of us has the earliest party date? I'm 8/31. I'm just curious who has the earliest party date and hoping whoever it is will report back here on their experience.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I'm 8/17, nervous, but optimistic. I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'm 8/17, nervous, but optimistic. I'll be sure to report back!



Thank you!!!  This will be so helpful!


----------



## Haley R

kelleybean said:


> Hello - I asked a few pages back but I think it got lost in the shuffle.  Does anyone happen to have a screen shot of the page for the dessert party that showed the parade viewing as being included?  I meant to get a picture of it at the time because I saw the discussion on here that this might change, and am kicking myself that I didn't get it in time! I want to have a copy of the description since it was very clear when I booked that this was part of the event.


I’m just keeping my email that shows the date I purchased my tickets. I have not received a call yet but our dessert party isn’t until October 25.


----------



## kelleybean

About 30 minutes after I posted, I got a call from guest services about the party and parade viewing.  She told me what others have reported ... that they will honor the parade viewing but if I add anyone to the party the parade viewing will be canceled. Hopefully there aren't any problems but at least we aren't doing one of the earliest parties so they have time to figure it out.


----------



## FoxC63

kelleybean said:


> About 30 minutes after I posted, I got a call from guest services about the party and parade viewing.  She told me what others have reported ... that they will honor the parade viewing but if I add anyone to the party the parade viewing will be canceled. Hopefully there aren't any problems but at least we aren't doing one of the earliest parties so they have time to figure it out.



Why would WDW feel the need to cancel your dessert package if you added more people   They're the ones who screwed this up and yet they're treating us like we've done something wrong or that they're doing us a favor... pa-leeese! 

*Suck it up Disney - YOU screwed up!   
*​


----------



## AWilliams

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I'm 8/17, nervous, but optimistic. I'll be sure to report back!



We are going to the first party on 8/17 too!


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> Why would WDW feel the need to cancel your dessert package if you added more people   They're the ones who screwed this up and yet they're treating us like we've done something wrong or that they're doing us a favor... pa-leeese!
> 
> *Suck it up Disney - YOU screwed up!
> *​


  Disney is making good on what they offered when people purchased their dessert party tickets.  I don’t think they have any responsibility to offer new people what they purchase after the website was updated.  Any additions of people are purchases made with the new offer that does not include the parade viewing.


----------



## chiisai

AWilliams said:


> We are going to the first party on 8/17 too!



We will be there, too.


----------



## Davkind76

I was completely convinced that most of you were wrong in the desert party would include parade viewing since it set it on the website LOL. I’m too much of a newbie to realize it was a mistake. I honestly would’ve bought tickets for the party and parade and I should have before they changed it… Oh well


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> *I don’t think they have any responsibility to offer new people what they purchase after the website was updated. *



Unfortunately, that's not what I'm referring to. 

So what if you wanted to add another person to your *existing package*. Many DISers report that their family member didn't want to attend this or that when they made their original reservations, chalk it up that people change their mind.  Does it cost Disney more to have the them added?  No.  Was this verbiage on the original description?  No.  So what's the problem?  What difference does it really make? 

  It's been a few years since I worked at a law firm in FL, but I'm pretty sure they still have to make good on their original offer.


----------



## greg9x

jriveiro724 said:


> Is anyone out there going to the first party on Aug 17? I know it's crazy to go that early but we can't resist seeing Boo to You! We got our tickets when they went on sale but I'm hoping Disney doesn't cancel due to low attendance because I haven't heard of a lot of people going that night.


We're going that night, couple nights before end of trip.  Figured do an extra again this trip (was Star Wars Tour last year) since may not be back for a while.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> Unfortunately, that's not what I'm referring to.
> 
> So what if you wanted to add another person to your *existing package*. Many DISers report that their family member didn't want to attend this or that when they made their original reservations, chalk it up that people change their mind.  Does it cost Disney more to have the them added?  No.  Was this verbiage on the original description?  No.  So what's the problem?  What difference does it really make?
> 
> It's been a few years since I worked at a law firm in FL, but I'm pretty sure they still have to make good on their original offer.


  I still disagree.  1 person wants to add a person to their group.  The next person wants to add the family they’re travelling with who hadn’t yet purchased their party tickets and so in on and so on.  It would take a logistical nightmare and make it even worse.  It’s very easy for Disney to program their systems for their cast members so that at the parade viewing  area  scan their barcode (or whatever they use to confirm party status) and if you purchased by the June cutoff date you’re in and if not, you’re out.

They’re doing their very best to make good of a bad situation and I stand by not making exceptions or it takes the fairness away from everyone.

You chose to purchase your mnsshp ticket early thus buying it at a discounted rate?  If you choose to add someone to your party the night of the party, would you also expect them to receive the discounted rate just because you did?  Sometimes there are repercussions to our choices and I see this as one of them.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Funny, not that I condone 'reservation hoarding' - but I may or may not have made 'a couple' of Terrace reservations for different party dates when the ADRs were released.  I have a few MNSSHP dates in mind but haven't finalized plans for a trip yet, so I was hedging a bit.  I know, please don't 

Anyways... I got a call for 8/31 early this afternoon.  Around two hours later I got another call for 9/3.  So they're definitely working their way through the list.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I am guessing Winston meant they were only calling those who _canceled_ but emailed when he told me only those who emailed. (Since I did cancel but emailed)

So glad to see Disney is taking care of this, I almost lost faith, silly me... 

A lot of us on 8/17!


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> I still disagree.



My friend, let's just say we agree to disagree.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

I got another call this afternoon from Anya. She said that check-in is at the Tomorrowland Terrace podium at 4:30. She also said the reserved viewing will be for the first parade. Beyond that, she didn’t have details for me, such as where the viewing location will be. She said that information would be provided at check-in. I’m glad Disney has chosen to honor this even though, as Anya pointed out to me yesterday, it was a mistake to have included it on the website at all.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Argh, we have always booked FP with our party tickets with no problem.  I am booking our FP in the morning and had planned to book three FP from 3:30p-6:30p on our party day (August 24th).  We have non-expiring tickets and so have enough days that I think MDE will let me book them, I'm worried what will happen once we're there and we enter with a party ticket instead.


----------



## Haley R

Still waiting for my phone call lol


----------



## WillowRain

On another note, I read today that they will have a Disney JR characters dance party over in the circus area! My son is going to love that!!!


----------



## Araminta18

Haley R said:


> Still waiting for my phone call lol



Me too!  But if they are going chronologically I’m a bit reassured since I’m not til 9/16...


----------



## maryr1oz

Araminta18 said:


> Me too!  But if they are going chronologically I’m a bit reassured since I’m not til 9/16...



Can't wait to hear whether you get a call soon @Araminta18 - we are going on the same night but i can't believe they would call me here in Australia... I sent an online enquiry a few days ago and haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> This is not necessary to have as Disney is contacting everyone who purchased prior to 6/18.  *They are also honoring the same if you cancelled the dessert party after the description was changed. Either way, you are grandfathered in.*  I don't have a copy of the actual description but I did find five bloggers who copied it from WDW website.  Please see:  Post #11


Has this been confirmed by anyone here yet? I am in that boat...booked 6/1, cancelled 6/20, emailed, but have heard nothing so far.


----------



## bethbuchall

chloelovesdisney said:


> Argh, we have always booked FP with our party tickets with no problem.  I am booking our FP in the morning and had planned to book three FP from 3:30p-6:30p on our party day (August 24th).  We have non-expiring tickets and so have enough days that I think MDE will let me book them, I'm worried what will happen once we're there and we enter with a party ticket instead.


If you’re using the same MDE profile, I think it doesn’t matter which ticket you use for entry as far as FastPasses go. The FastPasses are associated with the profile, not a particular ticket attached to that profile. Just make sure you use the party entrance so that you party ticket is used instead of your regular ticket.


----------



## Araminta18

maryr1oz said:


> Can't wait to hear whether you get a call soon @Araminta18 - we are going on the same night but i can't believe they would call me here in Australia... I sent an online enquiry a few days ago and haven't heard anything back yet.



I’ll post as soon as I hear—nothing so far!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

There is way too much drama going on with dessert parties and parade viewing or not and fast passes.

I'm looking forward to all these issues being solved so we can go back to costume talk and speculating about any new characters


----------



## Rich M

Wow go away for the weekend and you miss 7 pages of stuff.  Glad to hear that they are reaching out to everyone now that booked as that how it should be and that is what I emphasized in my email. I agree that it is difficult to ask people to pay the same price and not offer the same for everyone but I guess it goes to show you to book early. Now I am just waiting to get back in contact with Winston since I have been trying all weekend and have left messages for him 3 times but never got a call back. I keep getting told they are overwhelmed with calls right now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is way too much drama going on with dessert parties and parade viewing or not and fast passes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to all these issues being solved so we can go back to costume talk and speculating about any new characters



Agree.  And a new Space Mountain soundtrack overlay.  I might actually want to ride it now!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Anyone know what the wait runs "usually" for Space Mnt during the parties? TP is stating 54 minutes at 7:30, surely that is incorrect-? Otherwise I'll be skipping the enhancement there.


----------



## sheila14

Good morning everyone!! Here is my email about FP I will share:

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

We are so excited you will be visiting us during our most spooktacular event!

You will be happy to know that you are able to reserve FastPass+ selections from 4:00PM to 6:30PM since you will be granted early admission at 4:00PM. The FastPass+ is unavailable during the party because most of the rides have very little wait time. 

If you need assistance with MyDisneyExperience® and FastPass+ selections, please contact the MyDisneyExperience® Internet Help Desk at 1-407-WDW-HELP (1-407-939-4357), open daily from 7:00 a.m. at 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time.

I hope you have the most Spooktacular day and we cannot wait to have you on property!

Sincerely,

PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.

I am going to reserve my FP's and see what happens.


----------



## inspectorgadget

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone know what the wait runs "usually" for Space Mnt during the parties? TP is stating 54 minutes at 7:30, surely that is incorrect-? Otherwise I'll be skipping the enhancement there.



I've been to 2 sold out parties. The wait during the parties for us has been a few minutes. Basically, it is the time that it takes you to walk to loading, and then you have to wait for maybe 2 or 3 times. This was always later in the night for us, maybe about 9:00ish to 10:00 if I remember correctly. I imagine with this new enhancement, the wait time will go up, but probably not by too much (I hope so anyway). I don't think the majority of people attending the party will even know about it, unlike all of us here on the board.


----------



## Rich M

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Anyone know what the wait runs "usually" for Space Mnt during the parties? TP is stating 54 minutes at 7:30, surely that is incorrect-? Otherwise I'll be skipping the enhancement there.



I know during the christmas party there was about 10 to 15 minutes posted but I think that is based on the hike to get to the actual ride.  We could go on several times if we wanted with just the wait mostly being the walk in then about 3 to 5 minutes to get on.


----------



## Cluelyss

inspectorgadget said:


> I've been to 2 sold out parties. The wait during the parties for us has been a few minutes. Basically, it is the time that it takes you to walk to loading, and then you have to wait for maybe 2 or 3 times. This was always later in the night for us, maybe about 9:00ish to 10:00 if I remember correctly. I imagine with this new enhancement, the wait time will go up, but probably not by too much (I hope so anyway). I don't think the majority of people attending the party will even know about it, unlike all of us here on the board.


We’ve experienced 15-20 minute waits during parties, but never an hour. Maybe they’ve already increased wait times to account for the overlay?


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Agree.  And a new Space Mountain soundtrack overlay.  I might actually want to ride it now!


Agreed! I usually send my family on and wait at the exit! This may actually get me on it!!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

chiisai said:


> I asked if there were any details and he said it was for the first parade and we could check in at Tomorrowland Terrace at 4:30pm day-of.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Can check-in at the Tomorrowland Terrace podium any time after 4:30 pm to get parade credentials and more specific information regarding the parade viewing location



I just wanted to add some additional info that I gleaned from my call with GS yesterday regarding the 4:30 check in at the Terrace podium to obtain the parade viewing "credentials".  I hadn't seen it posted here yet and apologize if I missed it, but the CM I spoke with also told me that the check in window also allegedly ended at 6:30.  I found this a bit odd, since technically, even though the park closes to regular guests at 6:00 and party guests can enter as early as 4:00, the party does not officially begin until 7:00.  I don't know how true the cut-off time will be, but just thought I'd get it out there so everybody is informed in case their plan has them getting to the party closer to the start time.

Maybe I'm reading into it too much, but this again seems to support their desire to have the viewing for the first parade and maybe even gives a slight glimmer of hope that the first parade start time could be moved up versus last year (that's what I'm hoping for anyway).  Or...... I'm way off base and since they don't normally have a CM manning the podium during that time frame, they simply just want to get everybody set up with credentials and out of the way prior to the official party start time.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> Agreed! I usually send my family on and wait at the exit! This may actually get me on it!!


Same. I don't like the jolting, but I may have to attempt to see the changes for the party.


----------



## Sailormoon2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> And a new Space Mountain soundtrack overlay


Is this being hypothesized for THIS year???  That would be so cool!!


----------



## LucyBC80

Sailormoon2 said:


> Is this being hypothesized for THIS year???  That would be so cool!!


It’s already a reality. Check the latest Disney Parks Blog about the party.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sailormoon2 said:


> Is this being hypothesized for THIS year???  That would be so cool!!


It was officially announced late last week!!  There is a link on this thread posted Friday I believe.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Here’s the DPB link for those that misssed it:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-halloween-party-at-walt-disney-world-resort/

Granted it’s typical DPB writing... 300 words that sound good but don’t really tell us ANYTHING... but I’ll take it.  I like new things.


----------



## j2thomason

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is way too much drama going on with dessert parties and parade viewing or not and fast passes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to all these issues being solved so we can go back to costume talk and speculating about any new characters


I second that emotion!!


----------



## Fern

Are there any pros/cons to buying MNSSHP ticket direct from WDW vs. any of the re-sellers? They seem to be the same price, but wondering if one is preferable.


----------



## Amy11401

sheila14 said:


> Good morning everyone!! Here is my email about FP I will share:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> We are so excited you will be visiting us during our most spooktacular event!
> 
> You will be happy to know that you are able to reserve FastPass+ selections from 4:00PM to 6:30PM since you will be granted early admission at 4:00PM. The FastPass+ is unavailable during the party because most of the rides have very little wait time.
> 
> If you need assistance with MyDisneyExperience® and FastPass+ selections, please contact the MyDisneyExperience® Internet Help Desk at 1-407-WDW-HELP (1-407-939-4357), open daily from 7:00 a.m. at 11:00 p.m., Eastern Time.
> 
> I hope you have the most Spooktacular day and we cannot wait to have you on property!
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> PLEASE NOTE: All information is subject to change without notice and should be confirmed just prior to your visit.
> 
> I am going to reserve my FP's and see what happens.


Ok....doesn't this contradict what some people were emailed about the past couple of days where they were told their FPs would be cancelled since you can't book on a party ticket.


----------



## Rich M

Fern said:


> Are there any pros/cons to buying MNSSHP ticket direct from WDW vs. any of the re-sellers? They seem to be the same price, but wondering if one is preferable.



No difference now but I guess if you booked prior you might have gotten Parade viewing.


----------



## FoxC63

chloelovesdisney said:


> Argh, we have always booked FP with our party tickets with no problem.  I am booking our FP in the morning and had planned to book three FP from 3:30p-6:30p on our party day (August 24th).  We have non-expiring tickets and so have enough days that I think MDE will let me book them, I'm worried what will happen once we're there and we enter with a party ticket instead.



Did you have any issues making FP's on your party ticket this morning?


----------



## dachsie

Rich M said:


> No difference now but I guess if you booked prior you might have gotten Parade viewing.


I think he was talking about a party ticket, not the dessert party


----------



## chiisai

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is way too much drama going on with dessert parties and parade viewing or not and fast passes.
> 
> I'm looking forward to all these issues being solved so we can go back to costume talk and speculating about any new characters



We can still talk about them.  I am debating doing something sort of like what I might do for a run disney event - given I’m going to the first party, it’s going to be quite hot and steamy.  I am thinking maybe a chewy themed tank top and shorts.  I’m not sure about the kids, though.


----------



## Rich M

dachsie said:


> I think he was talking about a party ticket, not the dessert party



oops my bad. I almost thought this thread was the dessert party thread due to the domination of that discussion lately. I will try to pay attention more.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Has this been confirmed by anyone here yet? I am in that boat...booked 6/1, cancelled 6/20, emailed, but have heard nothing so far.



TISHLOVESDISNEY  Go:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-157#post-59385251"]here[/URL], [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-158#post-59385591"]here[/URL] and [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-168#post-59393597"]here[/URL]

@Rich M cancelled too, though I'm not sure what steps he took nor if he's been cancelled.

This is the email people used, not sure if you used the same? 
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

Also, it was posted that Disney was contacting in the order of the party date? Though I'm not sure I understand that.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> TISHLOVESDISNEY  Go:  here, here and here
> 
> @Rich M cancelled too, though I'm not sure what steps he took nor if he's been cancelled.
> 
> This is the email people used, not sure if you used the same?
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> Also, it was posted that Disney was contacting in the order of the party date? Though I'm not sure I understand that.



I missed the call and still trying to get Winston back on the phone with three messages left for him. If they will let me re-book and get the parade viewing then I will but if not I will just spend that money on the Frozen Party if its offered in October.


----------



## Haley R

I got my call about 30 minutes ago. We are going to the 10/25 party. I got all of the same info as everyone else. She was really emphasizing that it’s for the first parade and will give us more details once they know the actual times for the parades.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> There is way too much drama going on with dessert parties and parade viewing or not and fast passes.



There's always going to be a fair amount of discussion going on here, same as any other year.  So far we've discussed:

Open Attractions during party hours - BTMRR remains the wild card.
Tomorrowland Premium Dessert Party - Still missing vital information.
FastPasses - A few posts here and there with more to come no doubt.
Through these discussions no one has been vicious or dogmatic to a fellow DISer which is rare IMO.  I find it refreshing we respect each other without that type of drama.  And I agree, it will be wonderful to get past this stage of planning!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I got my call about 30 minutes ago. We are going to the 10/25 party. I got all of the same info as everyone else. She was really emphasizing that it’s for the first parade and will give us more details once they know the actual times for the parades.



Wow!  They're really plowing through them!  Did she mention if they were going to call you back with the details or will they email them?


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  They're really plowing through them!  Did she mention if they were going to call you back with the details or will they email them?


I’m babysitting so I wasn’t really listening when she called me lol


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> TISHLOVESDISNEY  Go:  here, here and here
> 
> @Rich M cancelled too, though I'm not sure what steps he took nor if he's been cancelled.
> 
> This is the email people used, not sure if you used the same?
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> Also, it was posted that Disney was contacting in the order of the party date? Though I'm not sure I understand that.


Thanks, I guess I missed that somehow!

Yes, that’s the same email I used, though just emailed on Saturday so I’ll give it some time. 

Has anyone else who cancelled after the 18th gotten a call back? I know @Rich M is waiting for a call back....anyone else?


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I’m babysitting so I wasn’t really listening when she called me lol


----------



## FoxC63

Fern said:


> Are there any pros/cons to buying MNSSHP ticket direct from WDW vs. any of the re-sellers? They seem to be the same price, but wondering if one is preferable.



Only monetarily. 
When buying from Disney you can pay with Disney Gift Cards and/or Disney Visa Redemption.
When buying from a secondary market, you may have the ability of using a cash back website. Be sure to read the fine print as many have eliminated this feature.

Otherwise there is no advantage.  Hope this helps!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> No difference now but I guess if you booked prior you might have gotten Parade viewing.



 been much?!


----------



## Rich M

I was in Tahoe this weekend at a wedding and came home sick so I am not all there today lol


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> Ok....doesn't this contradict what some people were emailed about the past couple of days where they were told their FPs would be cancelled since you can't book on a party ticket.



Nope!  The fastpass issue is random, same as last year.  To date, some DISers have posted success obtaining FP's on their party ticket without issue.  No one knows why this is happening or why some are being targeted.  We only know it's a random occurrence.  Not everyone is effected.


----------



## Rich M

We finally got a hold of Winston today. We re-booked for Oct 16th and we got our parade viewing for it. He did emphasis checking in before 4:30 to make sure we don't miss the parade. Now I just have to what for Frozen Party to come out.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Hey guys, I've been reading through the past ~6 pages and I'm confused.  This will be my first MNSSHP, what's the parade viewing?  I just see ticket options on the website and it doesn't say anything about parade viewing.  Also, I'm an AP but my husband isn't.  Do I have to separately buy myself an AP-discounted ticket and then go back and buy his at regular price?  The website doesn't seem to let me put one AP and one normal in my cart at the same time.  I'm assuming this is like most of the AP discounts (and not like the park hopper ticket sale) where only I get the discount?  Sorry for the dumb questions!


----------



## scrappinginontario

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading through the past ~6 pages and I'm confused.  This will be my first MNSSHP, what's the parade viewing?  I just see ticket options on the website and it doesn't say anything about parade viewing.  Also, I'm an AP but my husband isn't.  Do I have to separately buy myself an AP-discounted ticket and then go back and buy his at regular price?  The website doesn't seem to let me put one AP and one normal in my cart at the same time.  I'm assuming this is like most of the AP discounts (and not like the park hopper ticket sale) where only I get the discount?  Sorry for the dumb questions!


How you do it I’m not sure but my understanding is that you can buy MNSSHP  tickets for hour entire party, all with your AP discount.


----------



## TheNameless

I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the garden viewing on June 1st. Since it was the garden viewing, I didn't think that included a reserved spot for the parade. But Matt said we would have spots for the parade viewing area for the first parade. He said to stop at tomorrow land terrace at 4:30 on the day of our party, and we would get more details then. 

I didn't think were eligible for parade viewing, so I never called when the website changed.


----------



## anomamatt

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading through the past ~6 pages and I'm confused.  This will be my first MNSSHP, what's the parade viewing?  I just see ticket options on the website and it doesn't say anything about parade viewing.  Also, I'm an AP but my husband isn't.  Do I have to separately buy myself an AP-discounted ticket and then go back and buy his at regular price?  The website doesn't seem to let me put one AP and one normal in my cart at the same time.  I'm assuming this is like most of the AP discounts (and not like the park hopper ticket sale) where only I get the discount?  Sorry for the dumb questions!



The parade viewing discussion is relevant to the dessert party (which is an add-on, on top of the party ticket -- purchased separately).  But it's only relevant if you bought the dessert party before June 18.

You can get an AP discount on both tickets.  So in your case, you should buy 2 w/ the AP discount.


----------



## Cluelyss

TheNameless said:


> I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the garden viewing on June 1st. Since it was the garden viewing, I didn't think that included a reserved spot for the parade. But Matt said we would have spots for the parade viewing area for the first parade. He said to stop at tomorrow land terrace at 4:30 on the day of our party, and we would get more details then.
> 
> I didn't think were eligible for parade viewing, so I never called when the website changed.


This is great news for garden party goers! I do think there was a blurb in the “know before you go” section that said something about there being no seating at the parade, which was probably the reason! This would be my ideal set up...garden fireworks viewing plus the parade viewing!


----------



## Rich M

TheNameless said:


> I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the garden viewing on June 1st. Since it was the garden viewing, I didn't think that included a reserved spot for the parade. But Matt said we would have spots for the parade viewing area for the first parade. He said to stop at tomorrow land terrace at 4:30 on the day of our party, and we would get more details then.
> 
> I didn't think were eligible for parade viewing, so I never called when the website changed.



That is big news that I haven't heard.   I should have asked Winston if I could have changed to the Garden one lol


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> That is big news that I haven't heard.   I should have asked Winston if I could have changed to the Garden one lol


I’m currently sitting on both parties so will definitely ask if I get a call back!


----------



## TheNameless

Cluelyss said:


> This is great news for garden party goers! I do think there was a blurb in the “know before you go” section that said something about there being no seating at the parade, which was probably the reason! This would be my ideal set up...garden fireworks viewing plus the parade viewing!



Yeah the call was out of the blue. I didn't think garden viewing included the parade, so I never contacted to ask about website changes.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

How about BTMRR?  Anyone heard or seen it added to be open on party nights?


----------



## GillianP1301

TheNameless said:


> I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the garden viewing on June 1st. Since it was the garden viewing, I didn't think that included a reserved spot for the parade. But Matt said we would have spots for the parade viewing area for the first parade. He said to stop at tomorrow land terrace at 4:30 on the day of our party, and we would get more details then.
> 
> I didn't think were eligible for parade viewing, so I never called when the website changed.



That's the first I think we've heard of a garden dessert party getting a call for the parade viewing, interesting and great for all of you who fall into that category.

I'm a little concerned about some of you hearing check-in at or even before 4:30 because I wasn't planning on showing up until closer to 6:00. I guess I'll keep an eye on how that pans out and I may need to cut my nap short and plan to arrive a bit earlier.


----------



## areno79

I got another call today from (I think) Nautica. (I could totally have misheard her.)
She was calling to tell me that they'll be honoring parade viewing since I booked before the 18th, blah blah blah.
I told her I'd already spoken to Winston on Friday.
She did tell me that they suggest everyone check in between 4:30-7 at the Tomorrowland Terrace podium to get their credentials and find out the parade viewing location. She stressed that the viewing is for the first parade, and at that time the parade is scheduled for 9:15 but that's subject to change.

This makes me wonder if they're going to have the viewing along the side/front of the Terrace along Main Street, then escort everyone back to get their desserts and watch fireworks. Seems tight, timewise.


----------



## FoxC63

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hey guys, I've been reading through the past ~6 pages and I'm confused.  This will be my first MNSSHP, what's the parade viewing?  I just see ticket options on the website and it doesn't say anything about parade viewing.  Also, I'm an AP but my husband isn't.  Do I have to separately buy myself an AP-discounted ticket and then go back and buy his at regular price?  The website doesn't seem to let me put one AP and one normal in my cart at the same time.  I'm assuming this is like most of the AP discounts (and not like the park hopper ticket sale) where only I get the discount?  Sorry for the dumb questions!



The parade viewing we've been discussing is regarding Tomorrowland Premium Dessert Party.  It's not a separate entity - is that the right word? Anyway, if you booked that dessert party before 6/18 you would get parade viewing with the package.  Those who book after do not. 

As the AP holder you are allowed to purchase up to 10 tickets I believe.  Since you're having issues I would call to make those purchases.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> That's the first I think we're heard of a garden dessert party getting a call for the parade viewing, interesting and great for all of you who fall into that category.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about some of you hearing check-in at or even before 4:30 because I wasn't planning on showing up until closer to 6:00. I guess I'll keep an eye on how that pans out and I may need to cut my nap short and plan to arrive a bit earlier.


Someone else posted that check in was between 430 and 630, so you may be ok!


----------



## TheNameless

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> How about BTMRR?  Anyone heard or seen it added to be open on party nights?



I'm going to DAH on 09/20 and BTMRR is on the list of rides. So for at least September parties, I don't think BTMRR is going under a refurb or anything. Maybe they are closing the ride for the MNSSHP to cut costs?


----------



## Florida Girl

I purchased my dessert party on the 18th, it was around 8am and included the parade viewing at that time in the description. Not sure at what time the description changed on the 18th. Just received call assuring me the parade viewing would be honored and to check in at 4:30pm.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the *garden viewing* on June 1st. Since it was the garden viewing, I didn't think that included a reserved spot for the parade.





GillianP1301 said:


> That's the first I think we've heard of a garden dessert party getting a call for the parade viewing, interesting and great for all of you who fall into that category.



Now this is huge!  Woof!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> There's always going to be a fair amount of discussion going on here, same as any other year.  So far we've discussed:
> 
> Open Attractions during party hours - BTMRR remains the wild card.
> Tomorrowland Premium Dessert Party - Still missing vital information.
> FastPasses - A few posts here and there with more to come no doubt.
> Through these discussions no one has been vicious or dogmatic to a fellow DISer which is rare IMO.  I find it refreshing we respect each other without that type of drama.  And I agree, it will be wonderful to get past this stage of planning!



That's not the type of drama I meant. Just...is it included or isn't it type of stuff. Will my fast passes be canceled or not. Was just a harmless little joke post, was all.


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> That's the first I think we've heard of a garden dessert party getting a call for the parade viewing, interesting and great for all of you who fall into that category.
> 
> I'm a little concerned about some of you hearing check-in at or even before 4:30 because I wasn't planning on showing up until closer to 6:00. I guess I'll keep an eye on how that pans out and I may need to cut my nap short and plan to arrive a bit earlier.



I was in the same boat except for I was arriving around 5:30 for dining reservation at 5:50. I changed my dining to 4:50 instead since I need to check in at 4:30 and that gives me more time to rest my stomach before treats lol


----------



## Haley R

Man I wish I would’ve booked garden view then :/


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Haley R said:


> Man I wish I would’ve booked garden view then :/


Seriously


----------



## Haley R

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Seriously


Are we able to switch? lol


----------



## GillianP1301

Haley R said:


> Are we able to switch? lol


 
So funny!

I double dog dare you to call and ask.


----------



## sheila14

FoxC63 said:


> Nope!  The fastpass issue is random, same as last year.  To date, some DISers have posted success obtaining FP's on their party ticket without issue.  No one knows why this is happening or why some are being targeted.  We only know it's a random occurrence.  Not everyone is effected.


I was able to book FP on my party ticket several days ago but cancelled them due to what another Diser stated.  Then I got this email today and rebooked my FP's.  No additional emails from Disney but if they say I am going to get my FP's cancelled, I will fight about it nicely.  With all the confusions going on, Disney should respect their guests with all we are buying from them.


----------



## DISRNR1000

I apologize if this has been asked before, I have not had time to read through the entire thread yet. But I’m wondering about this ... I have a two-day base ticket. I bought the Halloween party ticket as well which I will be using between the two base day tickets. They are all attached to my magic band. 

Sunday I have plans to go to the studios. Monday the Halloween party. Then Tuesday to Epcot. When I enter Magic Kingdom for the party, is the system smart enough to know that I am using  my Halloween party ticket and not use my 2nd day on the base ticket? 

The Magic Kingdom closes at 6 PM so I think if I enter after 6 PM it should be smart enough to know I am going to the Halloween party. But I understand you can enter earlier than 6pm and I didn’t know if that would cause a problem where the system would use the wrong ticket.

I hope that makes sense!


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> I'm going to DAH on 09/20 and BTMRR is on the list of rides.



What list?  Do you mean the fastpass list provided by Touring Plans?  Currently WDW's website still shows:

*Frontierland*

Country Bear Jamboree
Splash Mountain


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> What list?  Do you mean the fastpass list provided by Touring Plans?  Currently WDW's website still shows:
> 
> *Frontierland*
> 
> Country Bear Jamboree
> Splash Mountain



For the Disney After Hours Event (Not MNSSHP but on 09/20 which occurs in the same month as the MNSSHP partys), the following is listed:

For 11 select nights from June 2018 to September 2018, don’t miss your chance to skip the wait times for more than 25 popular attractions and Character Greetings—including:


Astro Orbiter
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Disney Princess Greetings at Princess Fairytale Hall
Haunted Mansion
“it’s a small world”
Jungle Cruise
Mickey’s PhilharMagic
Peter Pan’s Flight
Pirates of the Caribbean
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
Space Mountain
Splash Mountain
And much, much more!


----------



## FoxC63

DISRNR1000 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, I have not had time to read through the entire thread yet. But I’m wondering about this ... I have a two-day base ticket. I bought the Halloween party ticket as well which I will be using between the two base day tickets. They are all attached to my magic band.
> 
> Sunday I have plans to go to the studios. Monday the Halloween party. Then Tuesday to Epcot. When I enter Magic Kingdom for the party, is the system smart enough to know that I am using  my Halloween party ticket and not use my 2nd day on the base ticket?
> 
> The Magic Kingdom closes at 6 PM so I think if I enter after 6 PM it should be smart enough to know I am going to the Halloween party. But I understand you can enter earlier than 6pm and I didn’t know if that would cause a problem where the system would use the wrong ticket.
> 
> I hope that makes sense!



Your best option is to secure FP's on your park tickets first, then go back and see if you can apply fp's to your party ticket.  This tip worked last year for many but not all.  Good luck and please let us know how this worked out.  Hopefully we can figure out an alternative if it doesn't.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Haley R said:


> Are we able to switch? lol


 Apparently not since I canceled Terrace, booked Garden, but he made me rebook Terrace to get my parade...Honestly, just glad to have the parade spot.

I read on another site that Pinocchio and Geppetto are being replaced this year in the parade, but they can't say with whom. Has me curious.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> Maybe they are closing the ride for the MNSSHP to cut costs?



This is certainly plausible but it doesn't make sense as this is a very popular ride.


----------



## FoxC63

Has anyone else who booked the Plaza dessert party getting calls back confirming the parade is included?

I have to say, if this holds water then Disney is really stepping up and going above and beyond!  Though I prefer chicken, people have stated crow tastes just like chicken!


----------



## jbeyes

In regards to the FP question- I spoke with a CM at the internet help line who seemed to be very helpful. Now, I know people get different answers from different CMs, but here is what I got- He said that party guests are able to make 2 FPs between 4:00-6:00 and that guests who make a FP before 4:00 (like at 3:55) on a MNNSHP ticket may have an issue. This is my first party, and our party night is the last night of our trip so I'm going to go with that and see what happens!


----------



## FoxC63

jbeyes said:


> In regards to the FP question- I spoke with a CM at the internet help line who seemed to be very helpful. Now, I know people get different answers from different CMs, but here is what I got- He said that party guests are able to make 2 FPs between 4:00-6:00 and that guests who make a FP before 4:00 (like at 3:55) on a MNNSHP ticket may have an issue. This is my first party, and our party night is the last night of our trip so I'm going to go with that and see what happens!



We received the same reply last year but many were able to secure three with no issues at all, I'm one of them.  I booked three FP's on one of my party tickets.  Since we were attending two parties, I never book FP's on the second ticket.  That day is reserved as a totally leisure night which is always on Oct 31st.


----------



## chuff88

TheNameless said:


> I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the garden viewing on June 1st. Since it was the garden viewing, I didn't think that included a reserved spot for the parade. But Matt said we would have spots for the parade viewing area for the first parade. He said to stop at tomorrow land terrace at 4:30 on the day of our party, and we would get more details then.
> 
> I didn't think were eligible for parade viewing, so I never called when the website changed.


Oh this intrigues me. We have a garden viewing party reserved for 10/4 and I made the reservation the day they opened up. I was strongly considering cancelling but haven't yet, so now I might not.


----------



## chuff88

Cluelyss said:


> This is great news for garden party goers! I do think there was a blurb in the “know before you go” section that said something about there being no seating at the parade, which was probably the reason! This would be my ideal set up...garden fireworks viewing plus the parade viewing!


That blurb was absolutely there, and was the main reason I booked the party.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> For the Disney After Hours Event (Not MNSSHP but on 09/20 which occurs in the same month as the MNSSHP partys)



What's interesting is WDW website does not include the old adage "All attractions, experiences and other event elements subject to change without notice." here:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/events-tours/magic-kingdom/disney-after-hours/

However it does appear on the ticket purchase page:


Link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/events/disney-after-hours/purchase/


----------



## GillianP1301

DISRNR1000 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before, I have not had time to read through the entire thread yet. But I’m wondering about this ... I have a two-day base ticket. I bought the Halloween party ticket as well which I will be using between the two base day tickets. They are all attached to my magic band.
> 
> Sunday I have plans to go to the studios. Monday the Halloween party. Then Tuesday to Epcot. When I enter Magic Kingdom for the party, is the system smart enough to know that I am using  my Halloween party ticket and not use my 2nd day on the base ticket?
> 
> The Magic Kingdom closes at 6 PM so I think if I enter after 6 PM it should be smart enough to know I am going to the Halloween party. But I understand you can enter earlier than 6pm and I didn’t know if that would cause a problem where the system would use the wrong ticket.
> 
> I hope that makes sense!



You should actually be able to enter MK at 4pm with your party ticket (that has been the case in previous years) and yes the system is smart enough as long as you go through the tapstyle that is marked for the party. You can't miss it really, CMs will be holding signs and they were different outfits for MNSSHP and are usually to the far right (as you face the entrance). You can always double check and ask the CM scanning your band just to make extra sure, but it should not be a problem.


----------



## GillianP1301

TheNameless said:


> For the Disney After Hours Event (Not MNSSHP but on 09/20 which occurs in the same month as the MNSSHP partys), the following is listed:
> 
> For 11 select nights from June 2018 to September 2018, don’t miss your chance to skip the wait times for more than 25 popular attractions and Character Greetings—including:
> 
> 
> Astro Orbiter
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
> Disney Princess Greetings at Princess Fairytale Hall
> Haunted Mansion
> “it’s a small world”
> Jungle Cruise
> Mickey’s PhilharMagic
> Peter Pan’s Flight
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
> Space Mountain
> Splash Mountain
> And much, much more!



Good catch! I'm doing DAH on 8/30 with MNSSHP on 8/28 and 8/31 so that does bode well for BTMRR during the party, unless of course they are utilizing that queue area for a trick or treat station.


----------



## chuff88

TheNameless said:


> I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the garden viewing on June 1st. Since it was the garden viewing, I didn't think that included a reserved spot for the parade. But Matt said we would have spots for the parade viewing area for the first parade. He said to stop at tomorrow land terrace at 4:30 on the day of our party, and we would get more details then.
> 
> I didn't think were eligible for parade viewing, so I never called when the website changed.


Just out of curiosity, what is the date of your party?


----------



## TheNameless

chuff88 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the date of your party?



Friday 09/21. We booked on June 1st.


----------



## chuff88

UPDATE!

I also have the Plaza Garden Viewing Hallowishes Dessert Party booked (for 10/4), and I just received a call letting us know that we will be getting the parade viewing. I didn't catch the CMs name, but she did say that they wanted to honor what the website had indicated. We were told to pick up our credentials at the Tomorrowland Terrace podium between 4:30 and 7. She did not know the exact location of the parade viewing, but said we would be told when we arrived.

I'm definitely not cancelling now!


----------



## chuff88

TheNameless said:


> Friday 08/21. We booked on June 1st.


We're booked for 10/4 and I also booked on 6/1.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> What's interesting is WDW website does not include the old adage "All attractions, experiences and other event elements subject to change without notice." here:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/events-tours/magic-kingdom/disney-after-hours/
> 
> However it does appear on the ticket purchase page:
> View attachment 332486
> 
> Link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/events/disney-after-hours/purchase/



I wonder if they will add this in October as I would like to go to this also lol


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> I also have the Plaza Garden Viewing Hallowishes Dessert Party booked (for 10/4), and I just received a call letting us know that we will be getting the parade viewing. I didn't catch the CMs name, but she did say that they wanted to honor what the website had indicated. We were told to pick up our credentials at the Tomorrowland Terrace podium between 4:30 and 7. She did not know the exact location of the parade viewing, but said we would be told when we arrived.
> 
> I'm definitely not cancelling now!



AMAZING!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ironically enough (and y’all may think I’m crazy) but I just cancelled my ADRs for the dessert parties that would have otherwise been eligible for the parade viewing.  

I had my misgivings when I booked but was intrigued by the parade viewing.  But ultimately I’m not a huge fan of the view from the Terrace, and I still have memories of doing the dessert party last year which ate into time I’d personally prefer to be doing other things.  Plus every year as DS gets older, staying up for the second parade becomes more of a reality.  

Anyway, now I get to live vicariously through all of you!  Someone remind me of this foolish move if I come back complaining about having a hard time finding a spot for the first parade!


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ironically enough (and y’all may think I’m crazy) but I just cancelled my ADRs for the dessert parties that would have otherwise been eligible for the parade viewing.
> 
> I had my misgivings when I booked but was intrigued by the parade viewing.  But ultimately I’m not a huge fan of the view from the Terrace, and I still have memories of doing the dessert party last year which ate into time I’d personally prefer to be doing other things.  Plus every year as DS gets older, staying up for the second parade becomes more of a reality.
> 
> Anyway, now I get to live vicariously through all of you!  Someone remind me of this foolish move if I come back complaining about having a hard time finding a spot for the first parade!



I honestly might end up still canceling after we get the reports back with the specifics and how it all effected peoples evenings. For all we know the parade viewing spot sucks and we are all just being made puppets and have the strings putting smiles on our faces.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> I just got a call from Matt. My wife and I, booked the garden viewing on June 1st.





chuff88 said:


> UPDATE!
> I also have the Plaza Garden Viewing Hallowishes Dessert Party booked (for 10/4), and I just received a call letting us know that we will be getting the parade viewing.



@scrappinginontario maybe this is why guests cannot add anyone to their original dessert package.  The parade viewing location will be a shared with both dessert parties! This makes perfect sense! And I'm very pleased with this new development as it's giving me options!  WOOT!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ironically enough (and y’all may think I’m crazy) but I just cancelled my ADRs for the dessert parties that would have otherwise been eligible for the parade viewing.
> 
> I had my misgivings when I booked but was intrigued by the parade viewing.  But ultimately I’m not a huge fan of the view from the Terrace, and I still have memories of doing the dessert party last year which ate into time I’d personally prefer to be doing other things.  Plus every year as DS gets older, staying up for the second parade becomes more of a reality.
> 
> Anyway, now I get to live vicariously through all of you!  Someone remind me of this foolish move if I come back complaining about having a hard time finding a spot for the first parade!



I was just about to include you in a post!  Obviously you didn't book the Plaza while hoarding the Terrace!  You're so funny!


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I was able to book FP on my party ticket several days ago but cancelled them due to what another Diser stated.  Then I got this email today and rebooked my FP's.  No additional emails from Disney but if they say I am going to get my FP's cancelled, I will fight about it nicely.  With all the confusions going on, Disney should respect their guests with all we are buying from them.



This can be a long drawn tedious process, last year many called Internet Help Desk (407) 939-4357.  This information is posted here in case anyone needs it.

*NOTE: * This post has been edited.  This is the direct number to Internet Help Desk.


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> How about BTMRR?  Anyone heard or seen it added to be open on party nights?



No new news to report.  It still remains off the MNSSHP list of Open Attractions on WDW website.  The one thing that is new to me or maybe I missed, is that BTMRR is listed on Disney After Hours up to September 20th.  Again, all things can change.

DFH Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/events/disney-after-hours/purchase/
See "learn more".


----------



## Amy11401

Rich M said:


> I wonder if they will add this in October as I would like to go to this also lol


I hope not because there are only 2 nights of the week in October when we go that do not have MNSSHP.  I would hate for another night to be taken away for going to Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Haley R

GillianP1301 said:


> So funny!
> 
> I double dog dare you to call and ask.


I'm very tempted to, but I won't call lol.


----------



## Haley R

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Apparently not since I canceled Terrace, booked Garden, but he made me rebook Terrace to get my parade...Honestly, just glad to have the parade spot.
> 
> I read on another site that Pinocchio and Geppetto are being replaced this year in the parade, but they can't say with whom. Has me curious.


Well shoot!


----------



## Haley R

Amy11401 said:


> I hope not because there are only 2 nights of the week in October when we go that do not have MNSSHP.  I would hate for another night to be taken away for going to Magic Kingdom.


It would stink, but at the same time DAH is absolutely amazing!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I almost thought this thread was the dessert party thread



I just scanned through new posts and did not see a *2018 MNSSHP Dessert Party thread*, can you please give me the link.  I'd like to add it to the Itinerary thread.  Thank you so much!


----------



## stralkeral229

Hello Fellow DISers,
Thought I'd through in my experience with the Hallowishes Dessert Party too.  I have the Terrace view Hallowishes dessert party booked for October 31st (booked on 6/1) and I received my call today from Disney guest services around 2PM.  I was in an afternoon work meeting so the CM just left me a voicemail, but I kind of preferred that and it is going to remain saved in my voicemails until after my trip for proof....lol.
Here is what she said (definitely sounded scripted):
"Hi this is Susan (? sounded like she really said Season) calling from the Walt Disney World travel services guest service.  I'm just calling in regards to your upcoming Hallowishes fireworks dessert package on October 31st.  I just wanted to let you know that because your booking was made on or before June 18th, your dessert party will still include the parade viewing for Mickey's "Boo to You" Halloween parade.  The Hallowishes dessert party doesn't typically include parade viewing however at the time of your booking there was an error on our website and we want to make sure that we're honoring the details of your reservation.  You'll also still be able to enjoy the reserved viewing for Happy Hallowishes nighttime spectacular fireworks along with the buffet of desserts.  We do apologize for any confusion, but again we are happy to invite you and your family to experience reserved viewing for both the parade and the fireworks."


----------



## sherlockmiles

stralkeral229 said:


> Hello Fellow DISers,
> Here is what she said (definitely sounded scripted):
> "Hi this is Susan (? sounded like she really said Season) calling from the Walt Disney World travel services guest service.  I'm just calling in regards to your upcoming Hallowishes fireworks dessert package on October 31st.  I just wanted to let you know that because your booking was made on or before June 18th, your dessert party will still include the parade viewing for Mickey's "Boo to You" Halloween parade.  The Hallowishes dessert party doesn't typically include parade viewing however at the time of your booking there was an error on our website and we want to make sure that we're honoring the details of your reservation.  You'll also still be able to enjoy the reserved viewing for Happy Hallowishes nighttime spectacular fireworks along with the buffet of desserts.  We do apologize for any confusion, but again we are happy to invite you and your family to experience reserved viewing for both the parade and the fireworks."




That is a very nice, professional message and what I would expect from Disney.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chuff88

stralkeral229 said:


> Hello Fellow DISers,
> Thought I'd through in my experience with the Hallowishes Dessert Party too.  I have the Terrace view Hallowishes dessert party booked for October 31st (booked on 6/1) and I received my call today from Disney guest services around 2PM.  I was in an afternoon work meeting so the CM just left me a voicemail, but I kind of preferred that and it is going to remain saved in my voicemails until after my trip for proof....lol.
> Here is what she said (definitely sounded scripted):
> "Hi this is Susan (? sounded like she really said Season) calling from the Walt Disney World travel services guest service.  I'm just calling in regards to your upcoming Hallowishes fireworks dessert package on October 31st.  I just wanted to let you know that because your booking was made on or before June 18th, your dessert party will still include the parade viewing for Mickey's "Boo to You" Halloween parade.  The Hallowishes dessert party doesn't typically include parade viewing however at the time of your booking there was an error on our website and we want to make sure that we're honoring the details of your reservation.  You'll also still be able to enjoy the reserved viewing for Happy Hallowishes nighttime spectacular fireworks along with the buffet of desserts.  We do apologize for any confusion, but again we are happy to invite you and your family to experience reserved viewing for both the parade and the fireworks."


It's definitely scripted, because that's basically word for word what I got when I answered the call.


----------



## ambellina

Well, I'm excited. We booked the tickets for 10/12 and have the dessert party with the garden view for Hallowishes. It's our last night in the parks, so we're going out with a bang!


----------



## Steven G

I got my call today, and the guy I spoke to was very nice.  He did indicate twice that it was for the first parade, and I asked him about timing of getting to dessert area after parade, and he indicated that viewing area would be close to the terrace, and that there would be cast members guiding us.  He also indicated to check in at the terrace restaurant at 4:30 to find out further info.


----------



## Cluelyss

Steven G said:


> I got my call today, and the guy I spoke to was very nice.  He did indicate twice that it was for the first parade, and I asked him about timing of getting to dessert area after parade, and he indicated that viewing area would be close to the terrace, and that there would be cast members guiding us.  He also indicated to check in at the terrace restaurant at 4:30 to find out further info.


When we did the villains soirée a few years ago, it came with reserved parade viewing right in the hub. It was a great location and it would be very close to the terrace...


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> When we did the villains soirée a few years ago, it came with reserved parade viewing right in the hub. It was a great location and it would be very close to the terrace...



Exactly!  I was just looking at 2014 reviews!  Great minds think alike! 

It would be nice if Disney added some elements back to the dessert packages.
The lanyard with instructions on the back sounds cool as does receiving a cool mug filled with candy per person vs one bag of chocolates for your entire group.

I'm thinking if this is the location for parade viewing it should take about 10 minutes to arrive from Frontierland.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> When we did the villains soirée a few years ago, it came with reserved parade viewing right in the hub. It was a great location and it would be very close to the terrace...



Ahh, the good ol’ days.


----------



## newestkg06

Just to add the FP reports, we have 4 day tickets plus MNSSHP tickets for 8/28. I booked my four park days and then got two fast passes for MNSSHP which is in the middle of our trip. The fast passes ended at 6 (i.e. my second fastness is for 5:25-6:00) not the usual one hour. That was this morning, and so far no email that I will lose another day of fast passes. I hope it works!


----------



## sherlockmiles

chuff88 said:


> It's definitely scripted, because that's basically word for word what I got when I answered the call.


I'm ok with that - scripted = consistent.


----------



## chuff88

sherlockmiles said:


> I'm ok with that - scripted = consistent.


I totally agree.

I’m honestly so glad I held off on cancelling. I hadn’t told my mom we were doing this, but I think the parade viewing and the fireworks viewing will be so nice and a pleasant surprise for her.


----------



## Eponine178

I also received my phone call last night.  We booked 6/1 for the Terrace Party on 10/11.  Same info everyone is reporting.  Check in about 4:30pm to get credentials and full details, so yes the calls seem to be consistent now.  

I have to say, having worked many years in advertising (and specifically on many websites), I am pleasantly surprised that Disney is holding to what they said they would offer.  They really could have pointed to the disclaimer at the end of the page that says "subject to change" and called it a day.  Other companies do that all the time.  Or just given out a few FPs to try and give people something.  Both would have been very disappointing.  

I did have to laugh at the point in the message when the CM said "I may or may not have noticed that the description of the party had changed".  I'm pretty sure this board knew within minutes that the description had changed!  Too bad it took Disney 18 days (or more) to catch the mistake.  We were all wondering from the moment it showed up on the site!


----------



## Sailormoon2

Does anyone know if it is possible to pick up HARD TICKETS for the party in advance from somewhere on property? I am Canadian and they do not ship to me, so they only exist in MDE account. I would like to have an actual physical ticket/card 1) to swipe to enter and avoid it potentially using on of my DH's park days and 2) just having a possible souvenir.
Cheers.


----------



## LucyBC80

Cluelyss said:


> When we did the villains soirée a few years ago, it came with reserved parade viewing right in the hub. It was a great location and it would be very close to the terrace...


I did the Villain Soirée and it was amazing. I paid those $99 with gusto and it was worth it every cent. Amazing parade viewing spot, even more amazing villains entertaining us inside CRT. I wish Disney would bring it back.


----------



## Haley R

Eponine178 said:


> I also received my phone call last night.  We booked 6/1 for the Terrace Party on 10/11.  Same info everyone is reporting.  Check in about 4:30pm to get credentials and full details, so yes the calls seem to be consistent now.
> 
> I have to say, having worked many years in advertising (and specifically on many websites), I am pleasantly surprised that Disney is holding to what they said they would offer.  They really could have pointed to the disclaimer at the end of the page that says "subject to change" and called it a day.  Other companies do that all the time.  Or just given out a few FPs to try and give people something.  Both would have been very disappointing.
> 
> I did have to laugh at the point in the message when the CM said "I may or may not have noticed that the description of the party had changed".  I'm pretty sure this board knew within minutes that the description had changed!  Too bad it took Disney 18 days (or more) to catch the mistake.  We were all wondering from the moment it showed up on the site!


I never would’ve known the description changed if I wasn’t on these boards.


----------



## Cluelyss

LucyBC80 said:


> I did the Villain Soirée and it was amazing. I paid those $99 with gusto and it was worth it every cent. Amazing parade viewing spot, even more amazing villains entertaining us inside CRT. I wish Disney would bring it back.


Wholeheartedly agree!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I am confused about Why Disney doesn't bring the villains soiree back. I think all the showings were sold out. They probably could have upped the price. 

Disney is a mystery sometimes. I wonder if they had to pay the face characters alot more since they sang.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> I just scanned through new posts and did not see a *2018 MNSSHP Dessert Party thread*, can you please give me the link.  I'd like to add it to the Itinerary thread.  Thank you so much!



Oh sorry I don't think there is one I was just saying since we have dominated the discussion with talk of it I was assuming it was all about the dessert party.  Once again excuse my Monday manner after a long weekend at a wedding and coming home sick.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sailormoon2 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to pick up HARD TICKETS for the party in advance from somewhere on property? I am Canadian and they do not ship to me, so they only exist in MDE account. I would like to have an actual physical ticket/card 1) to swipe to enter and avoid it potentially using on of my DH's park days and 2) just having a possible souvenir.
> Cheers.


  I can't help you with the souvenir portion but when you enter the park for the party there are completely separate entrances from those being used by day guests.  There should be no confusion as to them using a normal park ticket for admission if you enter via the tap stations that are clearly set up for party guests as opposed to the tap stiles that are on the opposite side and only for day guests.  The party CMs will also be wearing their party dress.


----------



## Disneylover99

Sailormoon2 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to pick up HARD TICKETS for the party in advance from somewhere on property? I am Canadian and they do not ship to me, so they only exist in MDE account. I would like to have an actual physical ticket/card 1) to swipe to enter and avoid it potentially using on of my DH's park days and 2) just having a possible souvenir.
> Cheers.


We paid extra for hard ticket souvenirs last year. Our tickets were shipped to us.


----------



## areno79

Reserved viewing area in the hub would make the most sense to me with the tight timeline. Does anyone remember where that area was? 

Also, I was wondering why they changed the parade from 8:30 to 9:15? Seems like if the park closes at 6, they'd have an extra hour to get non-party guests out of the park before the parade started.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Thanks for the help everyone!  I bought the tickets with my AP discount and can't wait for my first MNSSHP!


----------



## dachsie

Sailormoon2 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to pick up HARD TICKETS for the party in advance from somewhere on property? I am Canadian and they do not ship to me, so they only exist in MDE account. I would like to have an actual physical ticket/card 1) to swipe to enter and avoid it potentially using on of my DH's park days and 2) just having a possible souvenir.
> Cheers.


I am picking mine up at guest services


----------



## Cluelyss

areno79 said:


> Reserved viewing area in the hub would make the most sense to me with the tight timeline. Does anyone remember where that area was?
> 
> Also, I was wondering why they changed the parade from 8:30 to 9:15? Seems like if the park closes at 6, they'd have an extra hour to get non-party guests out of the park before the parade started.


The location for the soirée viewing was on the side of the hub facing Liberty Square. I’m not sure how large of an area was actually reserved, but our view was right down the bridge.


----------



## Cluelyss

Is anyone still receiving calls regarding the parade viewing? Haven’t received one yet, so just wondering if they’re still working through the list and emails?


----------



## Texans_loyal

Quick question! I'm the only AP in my family, can I buy discounted tickets for everyone in my party? It's a total of 4 adults and 2 kids. I was allowed to yesterday but my TA says it will only allow her to apply the discount to 1 ticket?


----------



## dachsie

Texans_loyal said:


> Quick question! I'm the only AP in my family, can I buy discounted tickets for everyone in my party? It's a total of 4 adults and 2 kids. I was allowed to yesterday but my TA says it will only allow her to apply the discount to 1 ticket?


I bought discounted tickets for my nephew and his wife.  I think you can buy 4 or 5 additional ones.  You may just need to call Disney for them yourself


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

areno79 said:


> Reserved viewing area in the hub would make the most sense to me with the tight timeline. Does anyone remember where that area was?
> 
> Also, I was wondering why they changed the parade from 8:30 to 9:15? Seems like if the park closes at 6, they'd have an extra hour to get non-party guests out of the park before the parade started.



The original parade viewing (electrical parade) area that was used as part of the fast pass plus roll out in 2014 was in the hub directly in front of the castle. Three CMs roped off the area and worked it with manual magicband scanners. Kids literally sat on the ground with the parade right in front of them and the adults had the benefit of the garden fence rail just behind them. The best part was that once the parade was over you had the castle right in front of you which was great for projections, but some would argue bad for fireworks because you were so close. My how things have changed. They could easily use this same area again for this debacle. 

As I mentioned in my previous post, this really is now strictly a function of the parade start time. If the parade starts earlier than the 9:15 dessert party than we plan to keep our reservation, if not we’ll cancel and email to advise Disney that they did not honor what they sold us.


----------



## Araminta18

Got my call yesterday for parade viewing attached to the Terrace dessert party. Pretty much word for word what was reported before; my party is on 9/16.  

Called back to get info on times, etc and the CM had no idea what I was talking about, but there was a note on my reservation to have me talk to the original CM who called me. So I was transferred over to her, and she reiterated what everyone else has been saying—check in starting at 4:30 at the Terrace and they’ll give further info about where the parade viewing is and what time to show up for it, it is for the first parade and that is currently scheduled for 9:15.

@maryr1oz she wasn’t sure if they were calling internationally, but said you can call in with your reservation number for the dessert party and there should be a note attached to your account if you get the parade viewing too.  The number I called was 1-407-939-7838.  She also offered to check for me if I gave her your name but I didn’t know it, so you could have someone call for you and check too, it sounds like.


----------



## areno79

Araminta18 said:


> Got my call yesterday for parade viewing attached to the Terrace dessert party. Pretty much word for word what was reported before; my party is on 9/16.
> 
> Called back to get info on times, etc and the CM had no idea what I was talking about, but there was a note on my reservation to have me talk to the original CM who called me. So I was transferred over to her, and she reiterated what everyone else has been saying—check in starting at 4:30 at the Terrace and they’ll give further info about where the parade viewing is and what time to show up for it, it is for the first parade and that is currently scheduled for 9:15.
> 
> @maryr1oz she wasn’t sure if they were calling internationally, but said you can call in with your reservation number for the dessert party and there should be a note attached to your account if you get the parade viewing too.  The number I called was 1-407-939-7838.  She also offered to check for me if I gave her your name but I didn’t know it, so you could have someone call for you and check too, it sounds like.


I'll be there on 9/16 as well


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Is anyone still receiving calls regarding the parade viewing? Haven’t received one yet, so just wondering if they’re still working through the list and emails?



I got my call today!   My buddy and I will be attending the dessert party on Oct. 30th... which is my birthday!


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> I totally agree.
> 
> I’m honestly so glad I held off on cancelling. I hadn’t told my mom we were doing this, but I think the parade viewing and the fireworks viewing will be so nice and a pleasant surprise for her.



She's going to appreciate both views!


----------



## FoxC63

Sailormoon2 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to pick up HARD TICKETS for the party in advance from somewhere on property? I am Canadian and they do not ship to me, so they only exist in MDE account. I would like to have an actual physical ticket/card 1) to swipe to enter and avoid it potentially using on of my DH's park days and 2) just having a possible souvenir.
> Cheers.





dachsie said:


> I am picking mine up at guest services



@dachsie is correct, you can pick them up at your resort, Disney Springs and at any Guest Service Location.  I'm not sure if you need a print out of your confirmation or if they'll just scan your band so be prepared.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> The location for the soirée viewing was on the side of the hub facing Liberty Square. I’m not sure how large of an area was actually reserved, but our view was right down the bridge.



Yep!  Just like this...


----------



## MacMama0930

Cluelyss said:


> Is anyone still receiving calls regarding the parade viewing? Haven’t received one yet, so just wondering if they’re still working through the list and emails?



I did today!


----------



## grumpy28

Texans_loyal said:


> Quick question! I'm the only AP in my family, can I buy discounted tickets for everyone in my party? It's a total of 4 adults and 2 kids. I was allowed to yesterday but my TA says it will only allow her to apply the discount to 1 ticket?



You can definitely use your AP to buy addt'l tix, but I forget what the limit is?? I'm thinking 5, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cluelyss

grumpy28 said:


> You can definitely use your AP to buy addt'l tix, but I forget what the limit is?? I'm thinking 5, but I could be wrong.


I was just able to add 10 adult and 10 child tickets to my cart with the AP discount.


----------



## grumpy28

Cluelyss said:


> I was just able to add 10 adult and 10 child tickets to my cart with the AP discount.



Good to know! For some reason I thought there was a limit.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

So did they work thru all of the dessert party reservations? I feel like after all of this, we need a dessert party roll call. 

So happy this worked out and then some! 

Now lets hope they add some villains to the meet n greets this year


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I was just able to add 10 adult and 10 child tickets to my cart with the AP discount.



I knew it was 10 but I thought it was ten only, so this is sweet!


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


> Good to know! For some reason I thought there was a limit.



There is... 10/10!


----------



## grumpy28

FoxC63 said:


> There is... 10/10!


----------



## KdKyA

So I emailed Guest Services because we had booked Terrace View and then cancelled it because they pulled the parade view. I then rebooked as Garden Plaza. Then I saw that everyone that had booked prior to the 18th was going to get the parade view. We had cancelled Terrace View on the 19th and booked Garden. I got a call back and they said that I could keep my Garden View and that they would still give my group the parade view. I specifically asked if I could keep Garden View and still get parade viewing and he said absolutely. I then asked how the timing was going to work with the parade view, then the short gap for the fireworks and the desserts. He said they don't have a final time for fireworks and parade but as they get closer they will be able to work out those details. He said no one had asked him about the very little time for desserts after the parade and prior to fireworks. He did say definitely check in at 4:30 and they will give instructions from there. My guess is they will likely open up for desserts early for those of us that have parade viewing and then keep desserts out later for those that have garden plaza with parade viewing.


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


>


----------



## scrappinginontario

60 days from arrival at Pop today.  62 days from MNSSHP date.  Only ticket I have on my account is the party ticket.  Successfully just booked 3 FPs between 3:20 and 6:00.  (Was thankful to find BTMRR since as of now, it will be closed during the party. Here’s hoping we get to keep our FPs!

I’ll let you know if the disappear or if I receive notification from Disney that my FPs exceed my tickets.  So far, so good!!


----------



## Pdollar88

Hi all! Sleepy Hollow is open during the party, correct? Serving special treats? My question -- can you only purchase special treats, or do they also have their normal offerings? I'd like to try the chicken waffle, likely during a parade/fireworks viewing.


----------



## Cluelyss

KdKyA said:


> So I emailed Guest Services because we had booked Terrace View and then cancelled it because they pulled the parade view. I then rebooked as Garden Plaza. Then I saw that everyone that had booked prior to the 18th was going to get the parade view. We had cancelled Terrace View on the 19th and booked Garden. I got a call back and they said that I could keep my Garden View and that they would still give my group the parade view. I specifically asked if I could keep Garden View and still get parade viewing and he said absolutely. I then asked how the timing was going to work with the parade view, then the short gap for the fireworks and the desserts. He said they don't have a final time for fireworks and parade but as they get closer they will be able to work out those details. He said no one had asked him about the very little time for desserts after the parade and prior to fireworks. He did say definitely check in at 4:30 and they will give instructions from there. My guess is they will likely open up for desserts early for those of us that have parade viewing and then keep desserts out later for those that have garden plaza with parade viewing.


This is great to hear! Do you mind me asking when you emailed and when you got your call? I am in the same boat but have received no call yet. I sent my email on Saturday. Thank you!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

KdKyA said:


> So I emailed Guest Services because we had booked Terrace View and then cancelled it because they pulled the parade view. I then rebooked as Garden Plaza. Then I saw that everyone that had booked prior to the 18th was going to get the parade view. We had cancelled Terrace View on the 19th and booked Garden. I got a call back and they said that I could keep my Garden View and that they would still give my group the parade view. I specifically asked if I could keep Garden View and still get parade viewing and he said absolutely. I then asked how the timing was going to work with the parade view, then the short gap for the fireworks and the desserts. He said they don't have a final time for fireworks and parade but as they get closer they will be able to work out those details. He said no one had asked him about the very little time for desserts after the parade and prior to fireworks. He did say definitely check in at 4:30 and they will give instructions from there. My guess is they will likely open up for desserts early for those of us that have parade viewing and then keep desserts out later for those that have garden plaza with parade viewing.


Well, darn, Winston made me rebook the Terrace and cancel Garden. Ah well, I am sure my teenagers will enjoy sitting at a table after all the walking I am going to put them thru.


----------



## GillianP1301

KdKyA said:


> So I emailed Guest Services because we had booked Terrace View and then cancelled it because they pulled the parade view. I then rebooked as Garden Plaza. Then I saw that everyone that had booked prior to the 18th was going to get the parade view. We had cancelled Terrace View on the 19th and booked Garden. I got a call back and they said that I could keep my Garden View and that they would still give my group the parade view. I specifically asked if I could keep Garden View and still get parade viewing and he said absolutely. I then asked how the timing was going to work with the parade view, then the short gap for the fireworks and the desserts. He said they don't have a final time for fireworks and parade but as they get closer they will be able to work out those details. He said no one had asked him about the very little time for desserts after the parade and prior to fireworks. He did say definitely check in at 4:30 and they will give instructions from there. My guess is they will likely open up for desserts early for those of us that have parade viewing and then keep desserts out later for those that have garden plaza with parade viewing.



Good theory. The fact that all they are telling us at this point is check-in after 4:30 for more details tells me they haven't figured it out yet. The dessert party planning group likely needs to wait on the parade time to be finalized and then they'll figure out their game plan. If it's a 9:15 parade, they have a logistical nightmare on their hands and I'll be very curious to see how they handle it, but your idea of opening up for desserts earlier for terrace guests and staying open later for plaza guests would be a good possibility. 

I find this all very fascinating and if nothing else, is giving me something to obsess over now that all my ADRs and FPs are booked and I'm ready to go!


----------



## Haley R

GillianP1301 said:


> Good theory. The fact that all they are telling us at this point is check-in after 4:30 for more details tells me they haven't figured it out yet. The dessert party planning group likely needs to wait on the parade time to be finalized and then they'll figure out their game plan. If it's a 9:15 parade, they have a logistical nightmare on their hands and I'll be very curious to see how they handle it, but your idea of opening up for desserts earlier for terrace guests and staying open later for plaza guests would be a good possibility.
> 
> I find this all very fascinating and if nothing else, is giving me something to obsess over now that all my ADRs and FPs are booked and I'm ready to go!


Lucky you! We still have 118 until our trip. I’m impatiently waiting for fp day.


----------



## Rich M

KdKyA said:


> So I emailed Guest Services because we had booked Terrace View and then cancelled it because they pulled the parade view. I then rebooked as Garden Plaza. Then I saw that everyone that had booked prior to the 18th was going to get the parade view. We had cancelled Terrace View on the 19th and booked Garden. I got a call back and they said that I could keep my Garden View and that they would still give my group the parade view. I specifically asked if I could keep Garden View and still get parade viewing and he said absolutely. I then asked how the timing was going to work with the parade view, then the short gap for the fireworks and the desserts. He said they don't have a final time for fireworks and parade but as they get closer they will be able to work out those details. He said no one had asked him about the very little time for desserts after the parade and prior to fireworks. He did say definitely check in at 4:30 and they will give instructions from there. My guess is they will likely open up for desserts early for those of us that have parade viewing and then keep desserts out later for those that have garden plaza with parade viewing.



I sure am glad I am not going Until October because something tells me it is going to be bad on the first couple of parties as they try to figure out how to make it right.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pdollar88 said:


> Hi all! Sleepy Hollow is open during the party, correct? Serving special treats? My question -- can you only purchase special treats, or do they also have their normal offerings? I'd like to try the chicken waffle, likely during a parade/fireworks viewing.



Yes they should have their regular menu as well as the party items.


----------



## chiisai

Rich M said:


> I sure am glad I am not going Until October because something tells me it is going to be bad on the first couple of parties as they try to figure out how to make it right.



Luckily, as well, you’ll have all us people going to these bad first parties to share our experiences and how things change for yours.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> 60 days from arrival at Pop today.  62 days from MNSSHP date.  Only ticket I have on my account is the party ticket.  Successfully just booked 3 FPs between 3:20 and 6:00.  (Was thankful to find BTMRR since as of now, it will be closed during the party. Here’s hoping we get to keep our FPs!
> 
> I’ll let you know if the disappear or if I receive notification from Disney that my FPs exceed my tickets.  So far, so good!!



So very happy to see this, thank you so much for keeping us informed!


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well, darn, Winston made me rebook the Terrace and cancel Garden. Ah well, I am sure my teenagers will enjoy sitting at a table after all the walking I am going to put them thru.



Just because you booked the Terrace, there is no reason why you have to stay there to watch the fireworks in the building.  As soon as you're done eating your treats or packing them up, you can find a spot to watch them elsewhere. Finding a spot to watch them is an non issue even at a sold out party.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Just because you booked the Terrace, there is no reason why you have to stay there to watch the fireworks in the building.  As soon as you're done eating your treats or packing them up, you can find a spot to watch them elsewhere. Finding a spot to watch them is an non issue even at a sold out party.


I didn’t even think about this. We could possibly eat the desserts and go find a better spot for fireworks somewhere else.


----------



## Rich M

chiisai said:


> Luckily, as well, you’ll have all us people going to these bad first parties to share our experiences and how things change for yours.



I thank each of you that are doing this for those of us who still have time to cancel if it is awful.  Your sacrifice will not go unnoticed.


----------



## chiisai

Rich M said:


> I thank each of you that are doing this for those of us who still have time to cancel if it is awful.  Your sacrifice will not go unnoticed.



 This made laugh!


----------



## FoxC63

chiisai said:


> Luckily, as well, you’ll have all us people going to these bad first parties to share our experiences and how things change for yours.



On a good note, you firsties are our inspirations and heroes!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I didn’t even think about this. We could possibly eat the desserts and go find a better spot for fireworks somewhere else.



Yep, last year CM's didn't mind if you took them with you, hence the packing.  Though I would eat there if I had kids!  And don't forget the milk, you'll need it after all that sugar!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, last year CM's didn't mind if you took them with you, hence the packing.  Though I would eat there if I had kids!  And don't forget the milk, you'll need it after all that sugar!



Is the Halloween party the only one that doesn't offer drinks for free around the park? I loved the hot drinks offered during the Christmas Party


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Is the Halloween party the only one that doesn't offer drinks for free around the park? I loved the hot drinks offered during the Christmas Party



You are correct.  That only happens during MVMCP.


----------



## FoxC63

*This change of events with Disney honoring the parade viewing to both dessert parties is certainly a testament to their generosity.  Those who have this in your pocket are being treated to something unprecedented that we'll most likely never see again.  I hope you and yours relish and savor this peace offering to the fullest. Thank you Disney for coming through and restoring the magic!*  °O°


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> Is the Halloween party the only one that doesn't offer drinks for free around the park? I loved the hot drinks offered during the Christmas Party


Trick or treating is offered in lieu of cookies and “milk” at MNSSHP.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> *This change of events with Disney honoring the parade viewing to both dessert parties is certainly a testament to their generosity.  Those who have this in your pocket are being treated to something unprecedented that we'll most likely never see again.  I hope you and yours relish and savor this peace offering to the fullest. Thank you Disney for coming through and restoring the magic!*  °O°



Yep, and that is why I am optimistic that when party time comes it will go smoothly. Disney is doing this right, so I don't think they'll just throw something together to make us all happy.
But, I will be a  (only super hero I could find, lol) since I'll be there for the first party.


----------



## KdKyA

Cluelyss said:


> This is great to hear! Do you mind me asking when you emailed and when you got your call? I am in the same boat but have received no call yet. I sent my email on Saturday. Thank you!


I emailed them on Monday morning and they called me last night at 9:00. I had to call them back as I was in a movie. After waiting on hold for 30 minutes, I was put through. I told them over and over how generous they were to not only offer the parade viewing, but to offer it for those that had cancelled and switched to garden. I made sure to thank them over and over and then gave them excellent reviews on the survey after the call. I wanted to make sure that their efforts don't go unnoticed.


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yep, and that is why I am optimistic that when party time comes it will go smoothly. Disney is doing this right, so I don't think they'll just throw something together to make us all happy.
> But, I will be a  (only super hero I could find, lol) since I'll be there for the first party.



This must be a small gathering for those who booked the dessert packages within the time constraint.  I think it would be really cool if DISers could find each other, maybe snap a few photos while waiting for the parade, anything really to celebrate this event. I'm not sure how many are here that have Oct 30th but I'd sure to meet you all.  It just sounds so cozy!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

scrappinginontario said:


> 60 days from arrival at Pop today.  62 days from MNSSHP date.  Only ticket I have on my account is the party ticket.  Successfully just booked 3 FPs between 3:20 and 6:00.  (Was thankful to find BTMRR since as of now, it will be closed during the party. Here’s hoping we get to keep our FPs!
> 
> I’ll let you know if the disappear or if I receive notification from Disney that my FPs exceed my tickets.  So far, so good!!



So you have no park ticket for your party day but were able to book FP's correct?   Sorry just back from a week at the beach and this thread has exploded - we are not doing a dessert party so I am skimming.  SUPER EXCITED that BTMRR was able to be FP'd as it is my favorite ride and we will not be spending a day at MK only a party.   

Since you were able to book your FP at 3:20 - does that mean you will be allowed in before 4pm OR you get in at 4pm and boogie to your first FP?

THANKS!!


----------



## FoxC63

KdKyA said:


> I emailed them on Monday morning and they called me last night at 9:00. I had to call them back as I was in a movie. After waiting on hold for 30 minutes, I was put through. I told them over and over how generous they were to not only offer the parade viewing, but to offer it for those that had cancelled and switched to garden. I made sure to thank them over and over and then gave them excellent reviews on the survey after the call. I wanted to make sure that their efforts don't go unnoticed.



This is so important and I'm kicking myself that I didn't mention it.  YES, WE should send emails and do our due diligence to thank Disney for this opportunity to view the parade with our dessert packages. With hopes it will ignite how much we really want this added back into the dessert packages.


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> So you have no park ticket for your party day but were able to book FP's correct?   Sorry just back from a week at the beach and this thread has exploded - we are not doing a dessert party so I am skimming.  SUPER EXCITED that BTMRR was able to be FP'd as it is my favorite ride and we will not be spending a day at MK only a party.
> 
> Since you were able to book your FP at 3:20 - does that mean you will be allowed in before 4pm OR you get in at 4pm and boogie to your first FP?
> 
> THANKS!!



I know I'm not the OP, but the time we are allowed into MK has not been established.  That will take place during the first party and without notice.


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> Trick or treating is offered in lieu of cookies and “milk” at MNSSHP.



I wonder why Disney felt that they needed to add a beverage to those and not to this one.  I believe the Christmas Party started before a Halloween one if I am not mistaken. I remember going to the Christmas one in 2000 or 2001 on my first visit to Disney World.


----------



## Cluelyss

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Since you were able to book your FP at 3:20 - does that mean you will be allowed in before 4pm OR you get in at 4pm and boogie to your first FP?
> 
> THANKS!!


 The timing of the FP has no bearing on what time you can enter the party.  You could book a FP on your party ticket for 9 AM if you wanted (you just wouldn’t be able to use it!).  However, with FPs stopping at 6 now, you need to start your first before 4 PM to be able to get three in.


----------



## CdnCarrie

So it looks as if Thunder is not going to be open during the party. What time do they closed the non-participating attractions and what is the latest you can get in line for them?


----------



## FoxC63

CdnCarrie said:


> So it looks as if Thunder is not going to be open during the party. What time do they closed the non-participating attractions and what is the latest you can get in line for them?



I think you would be best served looking through WDW website leading up to your travel dates as things may change, especially on your party night.  Currently, they have BTMRR & Jungle Cruise open on Aug 17th - Oct 31st  9am-6pm.


----------



## CdnCarrie

We are doing the party August 28th.  I booked all our FPs this past Sunday at my 60 window. Now I just booked 2 FPs for October 28th between 4-6.
Is this okay? It's not going to cancel any other of my FPs?


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

Cluelyss said:


> This is great to hear! Do you mind me asking when you emailed and when you got your call? I am in the same boat but have received no call yet. I sent my email on Saturday. Thank you!



So I had purchase a Plaza Garden ticket and cancelled it after I saw the parade was removed. I never would have thought to contact Disney if it wasn't for this thread. Anyway, I emailed them on Tuesday and received a call late last night (but didn't answer). The gentlemen left me a message and said that I could repurchase and get the parade viewing. I'm waiting until he comes back into the office later today to call back and get it sorted out. 

I'm very thankful for everyone who took the initiative to make the calls, emails initially. I don't plan on staying for the fireworks as my son is only 2 and that is our first night there. So I had purchased the party just for the parade viewing as I don't want to sit around and waste precious party time to wait for a good spot for the parade. 

BTW, if you have never done a party before, know that they do have to go containers. I plan to stop by the party first, grab a few snacks in a to go container, and eat those while watching the parade.


----------



## Pdollar88

So I'm doing EMM and MNSSHP on the same day (Sept 9). I'm feeling relatively fine about this, as I did 7 am EMH - midnight for a Christmas party last December with a TS meal at Skipper Canteen mid-afternoon. It was a long day, but I had a blast. I currently have a 2:30 ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern. I'm now concerned that that will be too much food, relatively skewed towards the beginning of the day. Wondering if I should drop a table service ADR and just hit some quick service items that have been on my bucket list.

Thoughts? Experience? I think having the table service meal in December helped my energy level. Wondering if I take my time at QS if that would be enough of a recharge. Would you keep the TS meal in the afternoon, after the breakfast buffet included with EMM?


----------



## FoxC63

CdnCarrie said:


> We are doing the party October 28th.  I booked all our FPs this past Sunday at my 60 window. Now I just booked 2 FPs for October 28th between 4-6.
> Is this okay? It's not going to cancel any other of my FPs?



You're fine.  Will you get the dreaded email? No one knows for certain.  I wouldn't worry about it at all.  If you do, then cancel the party FP's immediately and call Disney's IT directly - Internet Help Desk (407) 939-4357 to have it resolved.


----------



## FoxC63

FastPass on Party Tickets Q & A

I know some of you go back and forth from the Main thread to the Itinerary thread which is perfectly fine.  For any newbies on the board a hypothetical question regarding FP's was posted along with a plausible explanation and the truth of the matter, to keep everyone informed it all starts:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-50#post-59402332"]here[/URL].


----------



## CdnCarrie

If it does cancel FPs I assume it's the last day of your ticket that gets bumped. I have a highly coveted FoP FP for that day and would hate to lose it.


----------



## FoxC63

MIAMouseketeer said:


> BTW, if you have never done a party before, know that they do have to go containers. I plan to stop by the party first, grab a few snacks in a to go container, and eat those while watching the parade.



I did not know this, so thank you for posting!  This package gets better by the minute!


----------



## Cluelyss

@KdKyA and @MIAMouseketeer which email address did you use? Seems you both emailed after me and I’ve still gotten no call, so wondering if there’s a better email to use than wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com? Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

CdnCarrie said:


> If it does cancel FPs I assume it's the last day of your ticket that gets bumped. I have a highly coveted FoP FP for that day and would hate to lose it.



You will get an email notification before they are dropped. You'll have ample time to cancel the party FP's before Disney drops the last day of FP's. After you do this then make the call to Disney's IT.


----------



## Sailormoon2

CdnCarrie said:


> Now I just booked 2 FPs for October 28th between 4-6.
> Is this okay? It's not going to cancel any other of my FPs?


It has not cancelled mine, and I did the same thing early this week.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> You will get an email notification before they are dropped. You'll have ample time to cancel the party FP's before Disney drops the last day of FP's. After you do this then make the call to Disney's IT.


To add .... some folks did not get an email last year ... keep an eye on that last day.


----------



## GillianP1301

I just got another call from Disney, guest relations this time with the same message that everyone else has been getting re: the parade viewing. Not sure why they called me again, since there was no new info. I guess I'm just automatically on their list and they wouldn't know another team has already contacted me.

So for those who may not have gotten a call yet, they are still working on it.

Details sounded the same as everyone else got. She specifically said check-in between 4:30 and 6:30 and when I double confirmed that time, she said the party doesn't officially start until, so if you don't get there until that time, not an issue to go to check-in then. She did not offer which parade would have the viewing and when I asked her words were "probably the 1st one, they haven't told us for sure". She went on to say that won't be confirmed until they finalize the timing.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> To add .... some folks did not get an email last year ... keep an eye on that last day.



Currently those that have posted about this issue so far have received the email, so it looks like we are being notified, but there is always that possibility.


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> I just got another call from Disney, guest relations this time with the same message that everyone else has been getting re: the parade viewing. Not sure why they called me again, since there was no new info. I guess I'm just automatically on their list and they wouldn't know another team has already contacted me.



I think they just like talking to you!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Currently those that have posted about this issue so far have received the email, so it looks like we are being notified, but there is always that possibility.


Hopefully this year they are better about notifying people...I just know that last year not everyone got the email.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Hopefully this year they are better about notifying people...I just know that last year not everyone got the email.



Exactly!  At first they didn't then Disney was inundated with emails because of it. I hope they learned this wasn't the way to handle things especially for 2018. Nope!   We don't need this surprise!


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> I just got another call from Disney, guest relations this time with the same message that everyone else has been getting re: the parade viewing. Not sure why they called me again, since there was no new info. I guess I'm just automatically on their list and they wouldn't know another team has already contacted me.
> 
> So for those who may not have gotten a call yet, they are still working on it.
> 
> Details sounded the same as everyone else got. She specifically said check-in between 4:30 and 6:30 and when I double confirmed that time, she said the party doesn't officially start until, so if you don't get there until that time, not an issue to go to check-in then. She did not offer which parade would have the viewing and when I asked her words were "probably the 1st one, they haven't told us for sure". She went on to say that won't be confirmed until they finalize the timing.



If I check in earlier will I possibly get a better seat at the party?


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> If I check in earlier will I possibly get a better seat at the party?



Who the heck knows. I'm pretty sure, under normal circumstances, that the seating will be assigned well ahead of check-in time. 

At this point, I'll just be happy to have a seat with some desserts without mass confusion. 

And I'm still waiting on my fastpass.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW, the normal version of the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party has tables assigned on a first come, first served basis.  They used to pre-assign tables in prior iterations of this party, but that isn’t the case these days.  

Granted, anything can happen for the MNSSHP Tomorrowland Terrace parties.


----------



## FoxC63

I've never attended a dessert party, but I thought that they stopped reserving tables a year ago?  That it is based on first come, first served.  Please chime in because I am at a loss as well. Thank you!


----------



## GillianP1301

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, the normal version of the Tomorrowland Terrace Dessert Party has tables assigned on a first come, first served basis.  They used to pre-assign tables in prior iterations of this party, but that isn’t the case these days.
> 
> Granted, anything can happen for the MNSSHP Tomorrowland Terrace parties.



I thought I saw somewhere in the description of the Hallowishes form of the party that they were pre-assigned. Not that I take their website descriptions at face value. And of course that was the version that said we had parade viewing in the first place, so ya, I'm thinking pre-assigned is probably not a thing anymore for this version of the party.


----------



## KdKyA

FoxC63 said:


> I've never attended a dessert party, but I thought that they stopped reserving tables a year ago?  That it is based on first come, first served.  Please chime in because I am at a loss as well. Thank you!


Last year at the Holiday Wishes dessert party they didn't have assigned tables, but they walked us to a table and they weren't letting people choose tables. One family got irate and they stormed off because they didn't like their seats. They had better seats than us lol.


----------



## KdKyA

Cluelyss said:


> @KdKyA and @MIAMouseketeer which email address did you use? Seems you both emailed after me and I’ve still gotten no call, so wondering if there’s a better email to use than wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com? Thank you!


That was the email I used. I included screen shots of all of my reservations as well as a phone number asking them to call me back.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> I know I'm not the OP, but the time we are allowed into MK has not been established.  That will take place during the first party and without notice.


  You’re correct that the time allowed has not officially been posted but, since it’s been 4:00 for as long as I can remember and, those receiving callbacks about the dessert parties are being told they can check in at 4:30, I feel 4:00 entry with a party ticket is a fair assumption.


----------



## dachsie

Pdollar88 said:


> So I'm doing EMM and MNSSHP on the same day (Sept 9). I'm feeling relatively fine about this, as I did 7 am EMH - midnight for a Christmas party last December with a TS meal at Skipper Canteen mid-afternoon. It was a long day, but I had a blast. I currently have a 2:30 ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern. I'm now concerned that that will be too much food, relatively skewed towards the beginning of the day. Wondering if I should drop a table service ADR and just hit some quick service items that have been on my bucket list.
> 
> Thoughts? Experience? I think having the table service meal in December helped my energy level. Wondering if I take my time at QS if that would be enough of a recharge. Would you keep the TS meal in the afternoon, after the breakfast buffet included with EMM?


I would as it will help you recharge your batteries so to speak.  with QS you will be less likely to rest as long


----------



## FoxC63

Is it really possible no one else has a Terrace or Plaza dessert package on October 30th with parade viewing?​
 

C'mon now, don't be shy, fess up!​


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> You’re correct that the time allowed has not officially been posted but, since it’s been 4:00 for as long as I can remember and, those receiving callbacks about the dessert parties are being told they can check in at 4:30, I feel 4:00 entry with a party ticket is a fair assumption.



It was 3:45 last year.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> So you have no park ticket for your party day but were able to book FP's correct?   Sorry just back from a week at the beach and this thread has exploded - we are not doing a dessert party so I am skimming.  SUPER EXCITED that BTMRR was able to be FP'd as it is my favorite ride and we will not be spending a day at MK only a party.
> 
> Since you were able to book your FP at 3:20 - does that mean you will be allowed in before 4pm OR you get in at 4pm and boogie to your first FP?
> 
> THANKS!!


  Yes, you’re correct.  The only tickets we have linked to our profile are the MNSSHP tickets.  (Short, surprise trip and other days we will be at the water parks.)  

I booked 3:20 with the plan to enter as close to 4:00 as possible and boogie it to SDMT.  Guessing we could use the 15 min grace window if we need to but hoping not to need it.  



CdnCarrie said:


> So it looks as if Thunder is not going to be open during the party. What time do they closed the non-participating attractions and what is the latest you can get in line for them?


  Since the park closes to day guests at 6:00 I would anticipate that the rides that are not open during the  party will also close at 6:00.  That being said, if they treat these like other Disney rides at park closing, as long as you are in line before 6pm you will be allowed to ride.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> It was 3:45 last year.


 Even better!!


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Even better!!



And because it was at 3:45 last year, I've been suggesting those on the itinerary thread to arrive between 3:15-3:30 which is really dependent on the crowd level and their overall plans.  Many have expressed being the very first in line which arriving at 3:15 might make that happen.  We'll see how they do.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Guessing we could use the 15 min grace window if we need to but hoping not to need it.



Fair warning, the grace period may or may not be given especially during MNSSHP.  It is up to the ride CM if they choose to allow it.  This has been going on for the past few years now. YMMV!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> I thought I saw somewhere in the description of the Hallowishes form of the party that they were pre-assigned. Not that I take their website descriptions at face value. And of course that was the version that said we had parade viewing in the first place, so ya, I'm thinking pre-assigned is probably not a thing anymore for this version of the party.


Under Know before you go:
*Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
*
So is it preassigned once you check in?


----------



## tinklvsu

Hi, 

Does anyone know if I can transfer a Halloween Party Ticket? I am trying to figure out how to sell it. The friend that was attending our trip with us, will no longer be going. Its just one childs ticket for 10/31/18. I wasnt sure if I could even transfer it. Not looking to make a profit, would even sell for a little less to get rid of it! Any suggestions, or does anyone know if its possible?


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Under Know before you go:
> *Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
> *
> So is it preassigned once you check in?



My interpretation of pre-assigned is it's done before you show up, other wise the wording would be seated on a first come first serve basis, I think.


----------



## maryr1oz

Araminta18 said:


> Got my call yesterday for parade viewing attached to the Terrace dessert party. Pretty much word for word what was reported before; my party is on 9/16.
> 
> Called back to get info on times, etc and the CM had no idea what I was talking about, but there was a note on my reservation to have me talk to the original CM who called me. So I was transferred over to her, and she reiterated what everyone else has been saying—check in starting at 4:30 at the Terrace and they’ll give further info about where the parade viewing is and what time to show up for it, it is for the first parade and that is currently scheduled for 9:15.
> 
> @maryr1oz she wasn’t sure if they were calling internationally, but said you can call in with your reservation number for the dessert party and there should be a note attached to your account if you get the parade viewing too.  The number I called was 1-407-939-7838.  She also offered to check for me if I gave her your name but I didn’t know it, so you could have someone call for you and check too, it sounds like.



You're amazing - thank you so much for asking! I have to call regarding something else soon, so i'll be sure to mention it!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> Fair warning, the grace period may or may not be given especially during MNSSHP.  It is up to the ride CM if they choose to allow it.  This has been going on for the past few years now. YMMV!


 FPs are not available during the party so we will be there during normal park hours when we are using our FPs.  I have never heard of anyone ever being turned away from their FP window as long as they arrive no earlier than 5 mins before their FP begins or within 15 mins after a FP ends.  This window is preprogrammed into the Disney system and not up to CMs to decide.


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Under Know before you go:
> *Pre-assigned seating is available at the dessert party—every table has great views of Cinderella Castle.
> *
> So is it preassigned once you check in?





GillianP1301 said:


> My interpretation of pre-assigned is it's done before you show up, other wise the wording would be seated on a first come first serve basis, I think.



I believe that verbiage is dated not to mention confusing.  If you look at any of the dessert reviews they all state it's first come, first served.  It's when you arrive at the desert location a CM will take you to your table.  It's not run like a wedding reception where your name is on a preassigned table.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> FPs are not available during the party so we will be there during normal park hours when we are using our FPs.  I have never heard of anyone ever being turned away from their FP window as long as they arrive no earlier than 5 mins before their FP begins or within 15 mins after a FP ends.  This window is preprogrammed into the Disney system and not up to CMs to decide.



You were referring to the grace period not the hour window and I was replying to the same.  Yes, it has happened many times for the past few years.  If your FP is on your party ticket then the grace period is not guaranteed, it is up to the ride CM to determine what the best course of action is.  They might let you go through but they do not have to.  If your fastpass is between 4pm-5pm or whatever yes, you are allowed to ride anytime between that threshold.  But if you arrive at 3:45 and expect to go on the ride, you might encounter an issue. This too is called the grace period.  Confusing right?


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> Who the heck knows. I'm pretty sure, under normal circumstances, that the seating will be assigned well ahead of check-in time.
> 
> At this point, I'll just be happy to have a seat with some desserts without mass confusion.
> 
> And I'm still waiting on my fastpass.



I just hope not to get under the overhang like another diser said happened to them and couldn't see well but as one person stated prior if its not a good enough view for us I guess we just leave


----------



## GillianP1301

Rich M said:


> I just hope not to get under the overhang like another diser said happened to them and couldn't see well but as one person stated prior if its not a good enough view for us I guess we just leave



Last year we got seated at the table that was right against the railing and we were nowhere near the first to arrive. There were already people in the tables behind us. They were larger groups though and we were only 2, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> Last year we got seated at the table that was right against the railing and we were nowhere near the first to arrive. There were already people in the tables behind us. They were larger groups though and we were only 2, not sure if that makes a difference.



How was it moving around to get desserts or was this after you had them?  Did you wait there long before the fireworks started?


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> How was it moving around to get desserts or was this after you had them?  Did you wait there long before the fireworks started?



It was relatively comfortable moving around and the line at the buffet table didn't seem as long to me as previous years where I've done the non Halloween version of the dessert party. It definitely seemed like less people, but I don't know if it was just not well booked or if they were just not selling as may tables.


----------



## Disneydreamer16

I know you can’t use fast pass during the party but does anyone know if the Disability pass can be used during the Halloween party?


----------



## FoxC63

Disneydreamer16 said:


> I know you can’t use fast pass during the party but does anyone know if the Disability pass can be used during the Halloween party?



That's a really great question and I'm sorry I don't know but here's a link and I believe you'll get your answer there!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/


----------



## KdKyA

Rich M said:


> I just hope not to get under the overhang like another diser said happened to them and couldn't see well but as one person stated prior if its not a good enough view for us I guess we just leave


Here is our view last year. Great view of the castle, but the overhang blocked most of the fireworks.


----------



## chiisai

KdKyA said:


> Here is our view last year. Great view of the castle, but the overhang blocked most of the fireworks.


 
Thanks for sharing this.  I can’t tell- were you in the second row of tables after those at the rail?


----------



## KdKyA

chiisai said:


> Thanks for sharing this.  I can’t tell- were you in the second row of tables after those at the rail?


There was a counter type thing in the front with regular chairs. Then 3 top tables in the 2nd row and the 3rd row was for larger groups. There were 5 of us so we were put in the back.


----------



## chiisai

KdKyA said:


> There was a counter type thing in the front with regular chairs. Then 3 top tables in the 2nd row and the 3rd row was for larger groups. There were 5 of us so we were put in the back.



Gotcha, thanks.


----------



## FoxC63

KdKyA said:


> Here is our view last year. Great view of the castle, but the overhang blocked most of the fireworks.



This is a great view of the castle!  WOW!  And I can see the overhang you mentioned too.  If I remember correctly you have the Plaza now?


----------



## FoxC63

Sailormoon2 said:


> It has not cancelled mine, and I did the same thing early this week.



It's been almost 5 hours since you posted this.  I keep holding my breath that we see less of these notifications and you're giving me hope!


----------



## KdKyA

FoxC63 said:


> This is a great view of the castle!  WOW!  And I can see the overhang you mentioned too.  If I remember correctly you have the Plaza now?


Yes, we decided to go for plaza this time. Was shocked when they said they would still honor the parade viewing with it.


----------



## FoxC63

KdKyA said:


> Yes, we decided to go for plaza this time. Was shocked when they said they would still honor the parade viewing with it.



Excellent!  I know right!?!  When I read that I was like YES!


----------



## Araminta18

maryr1oz said:


> You're amazing - thank you so much for asking! I have to call regarding something else soon, so i'll be sure to mention it!!



You're so welcome!  Happy to help   Hope you get good news when you call!


----------



## FoxC63

What do you guys think, how hard would it be to get Uber on Oct 31st at 3:20, 4:20 and 5pm. So THREE separate trips.  Has anyone used them on Oct 31st at WDW?  Are they easily obtainable?
Currently I only have Uber gift cards so Lyft and Minnie Vans are not an option.  I have never used this type of service before and have no idea of what to expect.  Thank you

Update:  I found the Uber Thread 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...-know-about-uber-lyft-at-wdw.3443634/page-104


----------



## MamaJessie

I have only read the last couple of pages so I apologize if this is redundant, but I booked my fastpasses the other day and ran into an issue that  I thought I would share.  I booked most of our days FPs, then the FPs for our MNSSHP, then went to book FPs for my daughter (who has an extra day on her ticket ) and it would not let me.  I called and the first CM gave me bad advice. So I called again, and the second  CM told me to always book the MNSSHP FPs last  she was knowledgeable and helpful and added the FPs for me - assured me I can definitely have FPs for the party.  Just letting anyone know it might be easier just to leave them for last if you are booking for other days as well.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Thanks to a nonrefundable flight looks like we will be at the 10/11 party after all! Which is our 9th anniversary and my birthday. No dessert parties or extras just looking forward to being there for the party then off to the beach to enjoy our anniversary. Can’t wait!


----------



## Famous Amos

FoxC63 said:


> Is it really possible no one else has a Terrace or Plaza dessert package on October 30th with parade viewing?​
> View attachment 333227
> 
> C'mon now, don't be shy, fess up!​




I am going to MNSSHP on Oct 30 and I will be attending the terrace dessert party with parade viewing. I got from my call yesterday confirming it. Me, my twin sister and her 6yr old DD will be there. 


Me and my sister will be bounding in matching "Evil Queen" outfits (basically purple dresses with black thin duster sweater and fab weird purple crowns). I think my niece is leaning towards Sleeping Beauty. 


So you will have a fellow DISer with you at the parade viewing albeit a newbie! 
Thank you to everyone posting on here - this is the first time I've been back to Disney World since I was a child so the information posted here is invaluable.


----------



## Haley R

CdnCarrie said:


> We are doing the party October 28th.  I booked all our FPs this past Sunday at my 60 window. Now I just booked 2 FPs for October 28th between 4-6.
> Is this okay? It's not going to cancel any other of my FPs?


How were you able to make FPS for October 28 already?


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, last year CM's didn't mind if you took them with you, hence the packing.  Though I would eat there if I had kids!  And don't forget the milk, you'll need it after all that sugar!


We don’t have any kids so it’ll just be Dh and I. Maybe they’ll put us up front since it’ll just be the two of us.


----------



## Rich M

GillianP1301 said:


> It was relatively comfortable moving around and the line at the buffet table didn't seem as long to me as previous years where I've done the non Halloween version of the dessert party. It definitely seemed like less people, but I don't know if it was just not well booked or if they were just not selling as may tables.



So do the Garden folks just mingle around or do they use different tables to enjoy there treats and then they are escorted to the Garden view?


----------



## Haley R

Does anyone think I should try switching our terrace to garden?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> So do the Garden folks just mingle around or do they use different tables to enjoy there treats and then they are escorted to the Garden view?



Plaza Garden people eat their desserts up in this area, which is the "upper" level of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  They also use the "middle" Terrace for Plaza Garden people too.  Whenever you feel so inclined to "move over" to the garden, you can either walk yourself of go to the CM stand and they'll escort you over.


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> Does anyone think I should try switching our terrace to garden?


You would lose your parade viewing.  At some point you have to stop doubting your plans and just go with it.  You will have a great time.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Haley R said:


> Does anyone think I should try switching our terrace to garden?


Funny, I debated this as well. I am thinking we’d lose parade viewing at this point. I’m not going to sweat it. I got what I really wanted, parade viewing.
I’ve done both parties, and there are pros and cons to both.    We will hope for the best.


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> You would lose your parade viewing.  At some point you have to stop doubting your plans and just go with it.  You will have a great time.


I thought they would maybe let us keep our parade viewing. I just won’t worry about it.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Haley R said:


> I thought they would maybe let us keep our parade viewing. I just won’t worry about it.


 
I agree -- I think they might.  When I got my second call (not from Winston, but the scripted call) she said I should call if I want to make any changes so that they keep the parade on my reservation.


----------



## gqmom

H All, I’ve scanned about 20 pages of comments but cannot seem to find the email address that I should email for the parade viewing. I’m doubtful they will reach out to me because I cancelled before 6/18, but I cancelled because a CM told me before they changed the website that parade viewing won’t be included so I cancelled. 

Thanks!


----------



## anomamatt

Disneydreamer16 said:


> I know you can’t use fast pass during the party but does anyone know if the Disability pass can be used during the Halloween party?



In my experience, no. My youngest often has a DAS and we have found that it can’t be used at parties. DAS needs a functioning FP line to work, and when those are not operating (parties and emh, for example) we have been denied using it. Of course, this being WDW, I’ve read others with different experiences, particularly during emh. I would make plans on das not working, and consider it pixie dust if a CM does allow you to use it for rides at the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

gqmom said:


> H All, I’ve scanned about 20 pages of comments but cannot seem to find the email address that I should email for the parade viewing. I’m doubtful they will reach out to me because I cancelled before 6/18, but I cancelled because a CM told me before they changed the website that parade viewing won’t be included so I cancelled.
> 
> Thanks!


I sent mine to: 
wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

Now, I’m still waiting for a call back (sent my email Saturday) but this was the address recommend by others here.


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> I sent mine to:
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> Now, I’m still waiting for a call back (sent my email Saturday) but this was the address recommend by others here.



I would just give them a call yourself. The number they give you to call them is not a private number to there personal number. It is a general line and most times they don't answer and you need to leave a voicemail anyway. If you want it just PM me as I am not sure the rules of posting the number.


----------



## Haley R

CvilleDiane said:


> I agree -- I think they might.  When I got my second call (not from Winston, but the scripted call) she said I should call if I want to make any changes so that they keep the parade on my reservation.


Okay I might call them!


----------



## firsttimer4

Haley R said:


> How were you able to make FPS for October 28 already?



I was wondering the same thing. I’ve seen multiple post of people doing this. From what i’ve Seen they are paying (maybe pass holders) to do their FP’s early.


----------



## Cluelyss

firsttimer4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I’ve seen multiple post of people doing this. From what i’ve Seen they are paying (maybe pass holders) to do their FP’s early.


The CL extra FPs are only 90 days out, though, so still doesn’t get us to October...


----------



## FoxC63

Famous Amos said:


> I am going to MNSSHP on Oct 30 and I will be attending the terrace dessert party with parade viewing. I got from my call yesterday confirming it. Me, my twin sister and her 6yr old DD will be there.
> 
> 
> Me and my sister will be bounding in matching "Evil Queen" outfits (basically purple dresses with black thin duster sweater and fab weird purple crowns). I think my niece is leaning towards Sleeping Beauty.
> 
> 
> So you will have a fellow DISer with you at the parade viewing albeit a newbie!
> Thank you to everyone posting on here - this is the first time I've been back to Disney World since I was a child so the information posted here is invaluable.



This is awesome and I love your costume ideas too!  So for now it looks like there will be a total of five gal pals enjoying the parade together.  My friend will be Sherlock Holmes and I'll be Dr. Watson!  As of now we can tag this as a Girls Only party!  Woot!!!  As my girl friend would say, "No Boys Allowed!" 

Also I noticed this is your First post,   to the DIS newbie!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Plaza Garden people eat their desserts up in this area, which is the "upper" level of the Tomorrowland Terrace.  They also use the "middle" Terrace for Plaza Garden people too.  Whenever you feel so inclined to "move over" to the garden, you can either walk yourself of go to the CM stand and they'll escort you over.
> 
> View attachment 333338



This looks wonderful!  Thanks for sharing the photo.  I hope they have pudding.


----------



## FoxC63

anomamatt said:


> In my experience, no. My youngest often has a DAS and we have found that it can’t be used at parties. DAS needs a functioning FP line to work, and when those are not operating (parties and emh, for example) we have been denied using it. Of course, this being WDW, I’ve read others with different experiences, particularly during emh. I would make plans on das not working, and consider it pixie dust if a CM does allow you to use it for rides at the party.



We only used it a few times for DS and it was never for the entire stay.  DS had his good days and bad days.  Wouldn't they allow for guests to use it between 4-6pm on a party night?  I can see them not wanting to allow this after 6pm as most rides are walk on's.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I sent mine to:
> wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> Now, I’m still waiting for a call back (sent my email Saturday) but this was the address recommend by others here.



Sending  pixie dust your way!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

firsttimer4 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I’ve seen multiple post of people doing this. From what i’ve Seen they are paying (maybe pass holders) to do their FP’s early.


Passholders doesn't get early access sadly, we have to go by the 30/60 day rules of the resorts too.  I'm going to look now & see if I can make fastpasses for my party night though.


----------



## FoxC63

A few pages back, someone asked about ordering Halloween packages from Disney Florist?  Well these are currently available:



And they've added a few balloons I've not seen before too:


LINK:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do?nType=1


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Update:  Nope, nothing special on my MDE account.  I have my party tickets but it's still the normal amount of days (30) for making fastpasses for a passholder.


----------



## sherlockmiles

One o


FoxC63 said:


> A few pages back, someone asked about ordering Halloween packages from Disney Florist?  Well these are currently available:
> 
> View attachment 333547
> 
> And they've added a few balloons I've not seen before too:
> View attachment 333548
> 
> LINK:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do?nType=1


One of each please - with balloons!!!

(oh - and a money tree to pay for them!)


----------



## FoxC63

In 2017 Disney Florist offered these:



I do not recall seeing Pluto and my son has this Goofy so the 2018 costumes are new.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> One o
> 
> One of each please - with balloons!!!
> 
> (oh - and a money tree to pay for them!)



You're so funny!  Count me in on the money tree!


----------



## FoxC63

I'm wonder if they will allow you to switch the dessert package now.  Disney knows how many people have the parade viewing at this point and with them creating a location for it they also know how many it will accommodate so it might be possible, certainly wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

I am ready to buy my party tickets - should I order them online or call?  If I order them online, should I opt for the email delivery or standard mail delivery?

Is there a discount for purchasing them with my Disney Visa?

Once I buy the tickets do I have to somehow link them up in MDE?

Do I have to have my tickets purchased in order to make my FP's for the party?  

Thanks!!


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> I am ready to buy my party tickets - should I order them online or call?  If I order them online, should I opt for the email delivery or standard mail delivery?
> 
> Is there a discount for purchasing them with my Disney Visa?
> 
> Once I buy the tickets do I have to somehow link them up in MDE?
> 
> Do I have to have my tickets purchased in order to make my FP's for the party?
> 
> Thanks!!



I opt for standard delivery.
No discount for Disney Visa - but you can use your Redemption Rewards though you will need to call DVR first?
Mine did not appear on my MDE account when I called to purchase.
Once they arrived I added them to my account.
Yes, you have to buy the tickets first in order to make FP's - this will be your "entitlement".


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

FoxC63 said:


> I opt for standard delivery.
> No discount for Disney Visa - but you can use your Redemption Rewards though you will need to call DVR first?
> Mine did not appear on my MDE account when I called to purchase.
> Once they arrived I added them to my account.
> Yes, you have to buy the tickets first in order to make FP's - this will be your "entitlement".



Thank you!!


----------



## bhardy

Planning on our first party- Aug 28th. Are rides really mostly walk on?  My one daughter is 3 and too small to ride most of the rides the older(7) one wants  too. So I feel bad for her if she has to wait in long lines. Thanks. We don’t want to do many characters so trick or treating, rides, parade are our top priorities.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> In 2017 Disney Florist offered these:
> 
> View attachment 333550
> 
> I do not recall seeing Pluto and my son has this Goofy so the 2018 costumes are new.




I........WANT.........THEM.........ALL...........


(2nd money tree please!!)


----------



## Rich M

bhardy said:


> Planning on our first party- Aug 28th. Are rides really mostly walk on?  My one daughter is 3 and too small to ride most of the rides the older(7) one wants  too. So I feel bad for her if she has to wait in long lines. Thanks. We don’t want to do many characters so trick or treating, rides, parade are our top priorities.



Though not sure its available at the party make sure you do ride swap on your trip. Your 7 year old will get to go on rides twice. We loved it and make sure your don't get FP for both you and your spouse for rides that you can ride swap.


----------



## firsttimer4

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Update:  Nope, nothing special on my MDE account.  I have my party tickets but it's still the normal amount of days (30) for making fastpasses for a passholder.



Even more curious how people are making FP's this far out! We are 106 days from out trip. Our FP day is Aug 12th. I looked on my acct and it's not letting me. Not even just for the party day.


----------



## firsttimer4

FoxC63 said:


> A few pages back, someone asked about ordering Halloween packages from Disney Florist?  Well these are currently available:
> 
> View attachment 333547
> 
> And they've added a few balloons I've not seen before too:
> View attachment 333548
> 
> LINK:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do?nType=1



Are those Halloween autograph books? Are those available in the gift shops?


----------



## FoxC63

firsttimer4 said:


> Are those Halloween autograph books? Are those available in the gift shops?



No.  They are autograph books and available throughout WDW.  The app shows a lot of places.
They are also available at shopdisney online.  Good catch!



*EDIT:  I'm sorry I did NOT see the Halloween part! *


----------



## FoxC63

I was looking at the [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mnsshp-guest-list-thread-read-post-2-before-posting.3671224/"]Official 2018 MNSSHP Guest List Thread (READ POST 2 before posting!)[/URL] to see just how the parties are filling up and found a really informative video posted and created by @SDSorority .  This is her MNSSHP experience from 2017 and includes Allergen Friendly how to's, Haunted Mansion and a sweet Happy Hallowishes tip!   Please see:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mnsshp-guest-list-thread-read-post-2-before-posting.3671224/page-8#post-59385186"]Post #151[/URL]

Excellent job @SDSorority


----------



## bhardy

Rich M said:


> Though not sure its available at the party make sure you do ride swap on your trip. Your 7 year old will get to go on rides twice. We loved it and make sure your don't get FP for both you and your spouse for rides that you can ride swap.



Yeah we use rider swap. I’m specifically talking about the party. I assume rider swap isn’t available since DAS isn’t available either.


----------



## buzzrelly

I fell woefully behind and I've gone back and read pages and pages but I can't find my answer so I'm just looking for some clarification, please.

Could someone please explain what happened with the Hallowishes Dessert Party. I was planning to book this for 10/16 if it included reserved parade viewing. It sounds like it does include parade viewing, but only if I had already booked by a certain date? I will be so bummed if this is the case. Thanks!


----------



## anneboleyn

firsttimer4 said:


> Are those Halloween autograph books? Are those available in the gift shops?



They look like the regular autograph books to me. I don’t recall ever seeing special Halloween versions.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> A few pages back, someone asked about ordering Halloween packages from Disney Florist?  Well these are currently available:
> 
> View attachment 333547
> 
> And they've added a few balloons I've not seen before too:
> View attachment 333548
> 
> LINK:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do?nType=1



I just want the stuffies!!!


----------



## TIME4DIZ

firsttimer4 said:


> Even more curious how people are making FP's this far out! We are 106 days from out trip. Our FP day is Aug 12th. I looked on my acct and it's not letting me. Not even just for the party day.



People who are staying onsite and attending the first few parties can book FP+ now because it’s within 60 days of their check in.  Those purchasing the club level extra FP can book at 90 days, so about 30 days ago. 
I have no idea how anyone is booking FP for late October.


----------



## FoxC63

firsttimer4 said:


> Are those Halloween autograph books? Are those available in the gift shops?





anneboleyn said:


> They look like the regular autograph books to me. I don’t recall ever seeing special Halloween versions.



So sorry for the confusion @firsttimer4 , @anneboleyn is CORRECT they are NOT Halloween Themed!  I have edited my post to prevent further confusion.  Thank you for catching it @anneboleyn 



FoxC63 said:


> No.  They are autograph books and available throughout WDW.  The app shows a lot of places.
> They are also available at shopdisney online.  Good catch!
> 
> View attachment 333577
> 
> *EDIT:  I'm sorry I did NOT see the Halloween part! *


----------



## Rich M

buzzrelly said:


> I fell woefully behind and I've gone back and read pages and pages but I can't find my answer so I'm just looking for some clarification, please.
> 
> Could someone please explain what happened with the Hallowishes Dessert Party. I was planning to book this for 10/16 if it included reserved parade viewing. It sounds like it does include parade viewing, but only if I had already booked by a certain date? I will be so bummed if this is the case. Thanks!



Yes this is exactly the case. I would call though and see if maybe they will let you add it now and say it is unfair or something and see if they cave in to more pressure from people saying it is unfair that some get it and others don't who pay the same price.  Report back if you do though.


----------



## FoxC63

CdnCarrie said:


> We are doing the party October 28th.  I booked all our FPs this past Sunday at my 60 window. Now I just booked 2 FPs for October 28th between 4-6.
> Is this okay? It's not going to cancel any other of my FPs?





Haley R said:


> How were you able to make FPS for October 28 already?



Maybe OP meant they scheduled ADR's and *knows what FP's they want to schedule for Oct 28th*?


----------



## FoxC63

buzzrelly said:


> I'm just looking for some clarification, please.
> Could someone please explain what happened with the Hallowishes Dessert Party. I was planning to book this for 10/16 if it included reserved parade viewing. It sounds like it does include parade viewing, but only if I had already booked by a certain date? I will be so bummed if this is the case. Thanks!





Rich M said:


> Yes this is exactly the case. I would call though and see if maybe they will let you add it now and say it is unfair or something and see if they cave in to more pressure from people saying it is unfair that some get it and others don't who pay the same price.  Report back if you do though.



@Cluelyss I think your right, this has the potential to get messy.  Yikes!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> So sorry for the confusion @firsttimer4 , @anneboleyn is CORRECT they are NOT Halloween Themed!  I have edited my post to prevent further confusion.  Thank you for catching it @anneboleyn



No problem, buddy! We are in this nuttery together lol


----------



## anneboleyn

buzzrelly said:


> I fell woefully behind and I've gone back and read pages and pages but I can't find my answer so I'm just looking for some clarification, please.
> 
> Could someone please explain what happened with the Hallowishes Dessert Party. I was planning to book this for 10/16 if it included reserved parade viewing. It sounds like it does include parade viewing, but only if I had already booked by a certain date? I will be so bummed if this is the case. Thanks!



Right, those who booked while the dessert party description still included parade viewing are eligible for the reserved area.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I just want the stuffies!!!



I'm really digging Mummy Goofy!  He'd go well with my new Katy Perry Debbie Graphic Sneakers


----------



## gqmom

FoxC63 said:


> A few pages back, someone asked about ordering Halloween packages from Disney Florist?  Well these are currently available:
> 
> View attachment 333547
> 
> And they've added a few balloons I've not seen before too:
> View attachment 333548
> 
> LINK:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do?nType=1


Yes!!! I’ve been waiting for these!


----------



## TIME4DIZ

FoxC63 said:


> Maybe OP meant they scheduled ADR's and *knows what FP's they want to schedule for Oct 28th*?



I think OP misstated the party date. Everything else in the post points to a late August party- my guess is 8/28 (not 10/28).


----------



## gqmom

I hope they add plush Halloween items a la carte! I’d do one package, but I need another solo plush!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

gqmom said:


> I hope they add plush Halloween items a la carte! I’d do one package, but I need another solo plush!!!!



I'm not 100% sure if WDW Florist will however I was able to add items to the snack pack for our Disneyland trip.  I called and was told as long as it's available on their site, you can add it but you must have a package first.  Last year they sold all the stuffed toys at the shops.

Disneyland Snack Pack $59.99
Donald Duck Whistle $7.99
Birthday Ear Hat $17.99



And a note to @anneboleyn I specifically asked Disney CS if Disney Florist delivered to Fairfield Inn which is a good neighbor hotel and was told no, but the Disney Florist I spoke to "Kristen" said absolutely YES!  Hooray, our son will be so surprised!

Oh, here's what's in the Snack Pack:

•Insulated Mickey Mouse lunch tote 
•(1) Dasani Water 12oz.
•(1) Chocolate bars 5 pk
•(1) Goofy’s Candy Company Mini Unicorn Pops (six pops) 
•(1) Chip & Dale Snack Company tiny treats Mickey Puffy Cheese Crackers 3oz
•(1) Chip & Dale Snack Company Mickey shaped Pretzels 20z. 
•Mickey Mouse and the Gang PVC Keychain 
•4-Pack of Walker's Short Bread Mickey cookies 2oz 
YUM!


----------



## Cluelyss

gqmom said:


> I hope they add plush Halloween items a la carte! I’d do one package, but I need another solo plush!!!!


You can call to make your own package - I’ve done this before with regular items, so would think you could do it with the holiday ones? I made one basket for the kids with 2 stuffies and several other additional items (lanyards, candy, etc).


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> Right, those who booked while the dessert party description still included parade viewing are eligible for the reserved area.


Just to clarify for you @buzzrelly, the dessert party was never intended to include parade viewing. Once disney realized their error, they removed it from the description on the website. They then offered to include it for anyone that has booked while the parade viewing was still showing on the website (so prior to 6/18), after many angry calls and emails from quite a few DISers.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I'm really digging Mummy Goofy!  He'd go well with my new Katy Perry Debbie Graphic Sneakers
> 
> View attachment 333586


I. Love. Those. Shoes!!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I. Love. Those. Shoes!!!!!


 Thank you!  Will say I had to go up half a size as they ran small.


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> Just to clarify for you @buzzrelly, the dessert party was never intended to include parade viewing. Once disney realized their error, they removed it from the description on the website. They then offered to include it for anyone that has booked while the parade viewing was still showing on the website (so prior to 6/18), after many angry calls and emails from quite a few DISers.



Exactly! Thank you for explaining it so well


----------



## TNnerd

FoxC63 said:


> A few pages back, someone asked about ordering Halloween packages from Disney Florist?  Well these are currently available:
> 
> View attachment 333547
> 
> And they've added a few balloons I've not seen before too:
> View attachment 333548
> 
> LINK:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/holidays/halloween.do?nType=1



Does anyone have experience with customizing a Halloween package? Can you remove unwanted items (like the autograph book & pen) or build your own gift set? Or do you have to purchase as shown?

Thanks!


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> You can call to make your own package - I’ve done this before with regular items, so would think you could do it with the holiday ones? I made one basket for the kids with 2 stuffies and several other additional items (lanyards, candy, etc).


I made one last year for my Halloween vacation. I got the Minnie tote with balloons and a bunch of snacks that my dad enjoyed eating.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

CdnCarrie said:


> We are doing the party October 28th.  I booked all our FPs this past Sunday at my 60 window. Now I just booked 2 FPs for October 28th between 4-6.
> Is this okay? It's not going to cancel any other of my FPs?


Wait what?  I thought the FP were 60 day?  Which wouldn't be until July for September/October trips.


----------



## Haley R

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Wait what?  I thought the FP were 60 day?  Which wouldn't be until July for September/October trips.


We think they accidentally posted the wrong date.


----------



## scrappinginontario

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Wait what?  I thought the FP were 60 day?  Which wouldn't be until July for September/October trips.


  We’re pretty confident that the OP meant Aug 28th rather than Oct 28th.  I am also going Aug 28th and my 60 day window from arrival was yesterday.


----------



## firsttimer4

FoxC63 said:


> So sorry for the confusion @firsttimer4 , @anneboleyn is CORRECT they are NOT Halloween Themed!  I have edited my post to prevent further confusion.  Thank you for catching it @anneboleyn



No problem! Guess I was just wishful thinking! We have lots of autograph books and did the Mickey Vinalymation’s last year. Just thought a Halloween book would be nice.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

scrappinginontario said:


> We’re pretty confident that the OP meant Aug 28th rather than Oct 28th.  I am also going Aug 28th and my 60 day window from arrival was yesterday.


Thank you, I almost had a nervous breakdown envisioning no FPO or TSL FP'es left.


----------



## FoxC63

TNnerd said:


> Does anyone have experience with customizing a Halloween package? Can you remove unwanted items (like the autograph book & pen) or build your own gift set? Or do you have to purchase as shown?
> 
> Thanks!



@Cluelyss posted she created her own.  See:  Post #3635

According to the (WDW) Disney Florist, click on "Custom Gift Builder" and follow the prompts.



Here's the Disney Florist - *CUSTOM GIFT BUILDER* - Link:  http://disneyworld.disneyfloralandgifts.com/category/custom+gift+builder.do?nType=1


----------



## Famous Amos

FoxC63 said:


> This is awesome and I love your costume ideas too!  So for now it looks like there will be a total of five gal pals enjoying the parade together.  My friend will be Sherlock Holmes and I'll be Dr. Watson!  As of now we can tag this as a Girls Only party!  Woot!!!  As my girl friend would say, "No Boys Allowed!"
> 
> Also I noticed this is your First post,   to the DIS newbie!



Awe thanks for the welcome 

I am so excited! And I love your costumes - Sherlock and Watson are classics. To be honest my DS and I were originally going to go as two of the fairies from Sleeping Beauty but.......after a very tough week we decided Evil Queen would be better  (me, DS and her 3 kids went to my mom's house to take care of her after she had surgery - the whole thing was miserable) 

YAY girls party!!!!!! I'll make sure to stay in touch 

Are you terrace or plaza for the party?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Hey guys how do I get the Passholders rate applied to my tickets.


----------



## buzzrelly

Rich M said:


> Yes this is exactly the case. I would call though and see if maybe they will let you add it now and say it is unfair or something and see if they cave in to more pressure from people saying it is unfair that some get it and others don't who pay the same price.  Report back if you do though.





anneboleyn said:


> Right, those who booked while the dessert party description still included parade viewing are eligible for the reserved area.





Cluelyss said:


> Just to clarify for you @buzzrelly, the dessert party was never intended to include parade viewing. Once disney realized their error, they removed it from the description on the website. They then offered to include it for anyone that has booked while the parade viewing was still showing on the website (so prior to 6/18), after many angry calls and emails from quite a few DISers.



Thanks, everyone! Sounds like I missed the boat on that one. That'll teach me…I guess I need to focus more on my Halloween trip starting in May!


----------



## Best Aunt

CampbellzSoup said:


> Hey guys how do I get the Passholders rate applied to my tickets.



I have not purchased yet, but I would think that if you log into your Disney account before trying to buy the tickets, the passholder rate would apply -- assuming that you have already been to Disney World and gone to Guest Services or a ticket window to activate your Annual Pass.  

If you purchased your Annual Pass but have not gone to Disney World yet to activate it, then it's possible that the passholder discounted rate would not show on the website and you would have to call to get the discount.  I'm just guessing about this, based on what happens for some people if they purchase an Annual Pass, have not activated it yet, and try to book a hotel room with the passholder discount.

Mainly I'm just trying to bump up your question (of how you get the Passholder rate applied to your tickets).


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> I have not purchased yet, but I would think that if you log into your Disney account before trying to buy the tickets, the passholder rate would apply -- assuming that you have already been to Disney World and gone to Guest Services or a ticket window to activate your Annual Pass.
> 
> If you purchased your Annual Pass but have not gone to Disney World yet to activate it, then it's possible that the passholder discounted rate would not show on the website and you would have to call to get the discount.  I'm just guessing about this, based on what happens for some people if they purchase an Annual Pass, have not activated it yet, and try to book a hotel room with the passholder discount.
> 
> Mainly I'm just trying to bump up your question (of how you get the Passholder rate applied to your tickets).


You are correct, you must be signed in to see the passholder rates (assuming you have an active pass). You’ll then click the button to see pricing for passholders. HOWEVER, not all dates are discounted, so you may have to switch back to “pricing for all guests” if your date does not appear on the calendar.


----------



## Rich M

buzzrelly said:


> Thanks, everyone! Sounds like I missed the boat on that one. That'll teach me…I guess I need to focus more on my Halloween trip starting in May!



Still wouldn't hurt to call and ask.  Worst thing they could say is no. I am going on Oct 16th Party and have Terrance with the parade. Tell them you were waiting to buy but planned to go. Might work lol


----------



## buzzrelly

Rich M said:


> Still wouldn't hurt to call and ask.  Worst thing they could say is no. I am going on Oct 16th Party and have Terrance with the parade. Tell them you were waiting to buy but planned to go. Might work lol



Thanks. Maybe I’ll give it a try!


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> @Cluelyss I think your right, this has the potential to get messy.  Yikes!



I totally agree! Which is why I'm really surprised with how they have chosen to deal with this. Don't get me wrong, I love that they are giving me the parade viewing, but how on earth do they possibly think they can pull this off without causing more issues? Social media is already all over and what about the night of? I'm thinking it's going to be pretty hard for those without parade viewing to not notice that some are getting parade viewing and with both those groups paying the same price, you are opening yourself up to upsetting a whole new group of people. If they have found a way to honour the parade viewing for some, they should just add it in for everybody and if that is not possible, they should have never offered to the pre 6/18 bookings only.

I certainly appreciate their effort to try and do the right thing, but I really feel as though they have not completely though through all the implications on this one. It will make it very interesting to see how it all pans out.


----------



## GillianP1301

TNnerd said:


> Does anyone have experience with customizing a Halloween package? Can you remove unwanted items (like the autograph book & pen) or build your own gift set? Or do you have to purchase as shown?
> 
> Thanks!



I have not done a Hallowe'en one specifically, but I do a welcome basket for my son at the start of each of our trips and I always just do the customize one and put in exactly what I want. You should be able to do the same for Hallowe'en themed stuff. Or, if there is a pre-done up package that you really like except for an item or two, I would just call them and ask for a substitution, they can probably do it. I know in the past one time something I ordered was not available and they called me and we subbed stuff out easily.


----------



## GillianP1301

I had an idea this week for costumes for my son and I to go as Squishy and Squishy's Mom from Monsters University. I'm just trying to decide if I'm really brave enough to walk around in curlers and a tacky floral robe.


----------



## CdnCarrie

FoxC63 said:


> Maybe OP meant they scheduled ADR's and *knows what FP's they want to schedule for Oct 28th*?




So sorry! I meant August 28th.


----------



## Haley R

GillianP1301 said:


> I had an idea this week for costumes for my son and I to go as Squishy and Squishy's Mom from Monsters University. I'm just trying to decide if I'm really brave enough to walk around in curlers and a tacky floral robe.


Omg please do this!


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Omg please do this!


Yes, please!!! I love this idea!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

GillianP1301 said:


> I had an idea this week for costumes for my son and I to go as Squishy and Squishy's Mom from Monsters University. I'm just trying to decide if I'm really brave enough to walk around in curlers and a tacky floral robe.



The one year I was MNSSHP, there was a sizable and almost impressively hairy man dressed as Tinker Bell...tiny wings and all. It was AMAZING. 

If he was brave enough to wear that, you shouldn’t think twice about your costume lol


----------



## FoxC63

Famous Amos said:


> Awe thanks for the welcome  Are you terrace or plaza for the party?



I hope your mom is on the mend!  

Regarding Terrace or Plaza, 





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Funny, not that I condone 'reservation hoarding' - but I may or may not have made 'a couple'



I think the determining factor for us will be the weather, either way my buddy and I will be there!


----------



## FoxC63

I've always been jealous of seeing so many wearing ear headbands unfortunately I wear reading glasses and I find it too difficult and uncomfortable so to show my Disney pride I purchased Disney's Rose Gold backpack yesterday and I'm tickled beyond my funny bones!


----------



## FoxC63

Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World's Hollywood Studios officially opened to the public today, Saturday, June 30, 2018.  To think, it all started with a dream…

 °O°


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> Toy Story Land at Walt Disney World's Hollywood Studios officially opened to the public today, Saturday, June 30, 2018.  To think, it all started with a dream…
> 
> View attachment 333954 °O°


Exciting although I was not jealous of the 4 1/2 hour waits that had already accumulated 40 mins after EMH started and have stayed that way all day!!


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Exciting although I was not jealous of the 4 1/2 hour waits that had already accumulated 40 mins after EMH started and have stayed that way all day!!



I agree! 

Photo at 1:50am 


Then it imploded to this at 4:40am


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Holy thread hijack...


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Photo at 1:50am
> View attachment 333984
> 
> Then it imploded to this at 4:40am
> View attachment 333985


 Wow!!! I was wondering how early people started to arrive! 

They’ll have great stories to tell though!  ‘Remember when we stayed up all night for the opening of TSL...’


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Photo at 1:50am
> View attachment 333984
> 
> Then it imploded to this at 4:40am
> View attachment 333985


Omg that is crazy! That would be so fun to be there though!


----------



## FoxC63

Apparently the Alien Popcorn buckets, Woody's Round popcorn pail and Alien cup were released today too.  I'm uncertain if the Alien PC bucket glow in the dark.


And the lines were pretty long...


----------



## KELLY

I decide me and dd are doing MNSSHP again this year over the Disney after hours.  We also are doing the hallowishes desert party.  It was 50.00 more to do MNSSHP and the desert party vs Disney after hours.  We pretty much only do the rides anyway and last year they were all pretty much walk on.   Side note on toy story land glad now I sat in my works parking lot for a hour to get FP.  Slinky dog here we come.

We are going to the first party on the 28th of August.


----------



## anneboleyn

KELLY said:


> I decide me and dd are doing MNSSHP again this year over the Disney after hours.  We also are doing the hallowishes desert party.  It was 50.00 more to do MNSSHP and the desert party vs Disney after hours.  We pretty much only do the rides anyway and last year they were all pretty much walk on.   Side note on toy story land glad now I sat in my works parking lot for a hour to get FP.  Slinky dog here we come.
> 
> We are going to the first party on the 28th of August.



The first party is actually August 17th.


----------



## FoxC63

KELLY said:


> I decide me and dd are doing MNSSHP again this year over the Disney after hours.  We also are doing the hallowishes desert party.  It was 50.00 more to do MNSSHP and the desert party vs Disney after hours.  We pretty much only do the rides anyway and last year they were all pretty much walk on.   Side note on toy story land glad now I sat in my works parking lot for a hour to get FP.  Slinky dog here we come.
> 
> We are going to the first party on the 28th of August.



Excellent news and  to the party!  Costumes?


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> The first party is actually August 17th.



Hehehe


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

FoxC63 said:


> Hehehe


Completely sad and stupid for august


----------



## scrappinginontario

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Completely sad and stupid for august


  Not for those who travel in August!  An August party means our family gets to attend and for that I’m thankful.


----------



## sheila14

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Completely sad and stupid for august


Great move for Disney. For people who are on vacation in August can finally enjoy this wonder party experience. 50 days until I am there!!!!


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> Great move for Disney. For people who are on vacation in August can finally enjoy this wonder party experience. 50 days until I am there!!!!


Wow that seems so soon!


----------



## anneboleyn

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Completely sad and stupid for august



lol why? It gives people a chance to attend who would otherwise not be able to. “Sad” is kind of a bizarre way to describe this. 

And that’s around the time Halloween items start popping up in stores around where I  live so it isn’t just Disney that is doing this.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Wow that seems so soon!



Welcome to July 1st my friend!  Time has a way of sneaking up on us!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Welcome to July 1st my friend!  Time has a way of sneaking up on us!


I still have over 100 days lol


----------



## Rich M

anneboleyn said:


> lol why? It gives people a chance to attend who would otherwise not be able to. “Sad” is kind of a bizarre way to describe this.
> 
> And that’s around the time Halloween items start popping up in stores around where I  live so it isn’t just Disney that is doing this.



I can understand a little bit why people who are going in August could be upset because it does cause MK to close early for those people who would normally be able to stay late there during the summer.  I am happy for those who are going in August and get to go because I think everyone should be able to experience it but lets not believe that Disney did it so those people could experience it to be nice.  They did it to get more money out of people.  That is Disneys sole motivation for anything they do.


----------



## anneboleyn

Rich M said:


> I can understand a little bit why people who are going in August could be upset because it does cause MK to close early for those people who would normally be able to stay late there during the summer.  I am happy for those who are going in August and get to go because I think everyone should be able to experience it but lets not believe that Disney did it so those people could experience it to be nice.  They did it to get more money out of people.  That is Disneys sole motivation for anything they do.



Well, of course Disney did it to make money...from people who would otherwise not be able to attend a Halloween party lol. No one thinks otherwise and I haven’t noticed anyone claiming Disney did it to “be nice.”


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Either way, just happy to finally take my teenagers since they would never be able to go because they can’t miss school. They go back to school August 23rd so first party it is for us.
Can’t believe it’s already July 1st. Roadtripping as I type to Glacier National Park. August will be here before we know it !!


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Either way, just happy to finally take my teenagers since they would never be able to go because they can’t miss school. They go back to school August 23rd so first party it is for us.
> Can’t believe it’s already July 1st. Roadtripping as I type to Glacier National Park. August will be here before we know it !!



That is great that you guys can finally go! MNSSHP is seriously one of my favorite things ever 

And how great does it feel to officially be able to say that your trip is next month?! That is always a great feeling!!


----------



## Melanie230

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Either way, just happy to finally take my teenagers since they would never be able to go because they can’t miss school. They go back to school August 23rd so first party it is for us.
> Can’t believe it’s already July 1st. Roadtripping as I type to Glacier National Park. August will be here before we know it !!



They will love the MNSSHP...we have done it several times.  We are being bad parents.  We have a one day off in September in our school system.  So we are leaving on a Thursday night after school...she will miss Friday, Monday and Tuesday...Wednesday is her day off and we come home that day.  We are doing the MNSSHP on Sunday night.


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> Wow that seems so soon!


It may not be Halloween season but once you are in the park viewing the decorations and all that is there, it will put you in the spirit!!!


----------



## sheila14

anneboleyn said:


> lol why? It gives people a chance to attend who would otherwise not be able to. “Sad” is kind of a bizarre way to describe this.
> 
> And that’s around the time Halloween items start popping up in stores around where I  live so it isn’t just Disney that is doing this.


School supplies are out now, and so are Halloween decorations and once Labor Day is over here comes Christmas.


----------



## sheila14

Melanie230 said:


> They will love the MNSSHP...we have done it several times.  We are being bad parents.  We have a one day off in September in our school system.  So we are leaving on a Thursday night after school...she will miss Friday, Monday and Tuesday...Wednesday is her day off and we come home that day.  We are doing the MNSSHP on Sunday night.


I remember when my daughter was a senior in high school and I pulled her out to miss Friday we left for Disney for the Christmas party. We do what we need to do!!!


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> I still have over 100 days lol


Here is my motto: it is sad to leave because you are ending your Disney vacation but another happy family is coming to take your place!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Melanie230 said:


> They will love the MNSSHP...we have done it several times.  We are being bad parents.  We have a one day off in September in our school system.  So we are leaving on a Thursday night after school...she will miss Friday, Monday and Tuesday...Wednesday is her day off and we come home that day.  We are doing the MNSSHP on Sunday night.



Not at all, been there done that.  It worked really well from kindergarten through eighth grade, but from ninth through senior year we'll avoid taking time off during the last week of October to make our annual trip, too many obligations:  Scouts, music, sports, church and volunteering, all of which should help make college applications shine and teach our son a few life lessons.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> School supplies are out now, and so are Halloween decorations and once Labor Day is over here comes Christmas.



Christmas in July Sales - Count me in!


----------



## anneboleyn

sheila14 said:


> School supplies are out now, and so are Halloween decorations and once Labor Day is over here comes Christmas.



I just watched a couple Christmas movies on Showtime or HBO lol

I always feel bad for Thanksgiving because it is basically lost in the Halloween and Christmas shuffle.


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

sheila14 said:


> It may not be Halloween season but once you are in the park viewing the decorations and all that is there, it will put you in the spirit!!!



Too early for me


----------



## anneboleyn

Melanie230 said:


> They will love the MNSSHP...we have done it several times.  We are being bad parents.  We have a one day off in September in our school system.  So we are leaving on a Thursday night after school...she will miss Friday, Monday and Tuesday...Wednesday is her day off and we come home that day.  We are doing the MNSSHP on Sunday night.



If that makes you a bad parent, then I am an awful one because my DD11 is missing 9 days of school lol. Her school never seems to mind as long as the students are keeping up with their schoolwork, passing their tests, and the parents are up to date on tuition.


----------



## PolyRob

Not to resurrect an old topic, but I got the same calls people had been describing in regard to the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party with parade viewing without having sent an e-mail. I was away for work and saw the voicemail Tuesday so I was just happy to be acknowledged. I just got off the phone with another CM who called wanting to confirm that I had received the message and if I had any other questions.

It is nice that Disney is being very thorough with this communication!


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> It may not be Halloween season but once you are in the park viewing the decorations and all that is there, it will put you in the spirit!!!


I’m not going until October but I will always welcome Halloween. It is my absolute favorite holiday and has been since I was a kid.


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> Here is my motto: it is sad to leave because you are ending your Disney vacation but another happy family is coming to take your place!!!


Haha that’s a pretty good motto. My motto right now is: skip the next 3 months so I can go to Disney


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anneboleyn said:


> I just watched a couple Christmas movies on Showtime or HBO lol
> 
> *I always feel bad for Thanksgiving because it is basically lost in the Halloween and Christmas shuffle.*



We're at Disney every Thanksgiving....with all the wonderful Christmas decorations up, it really has become an extension of Christmas for us.


----------



## Cluelyss

Finally got a call back today regarding my cancelled Hallowishes dessert party, and they WILL honor parade viewing for us even though we cancelled and rebooked garden view.  Same info everyone else got...check in at TT after 4:30 for credentials, first parade, blah blah blah.  But one thing that was new was that he said that viewing will be "for the first parade, which should be around 7 or 7:30."  This was the first time I'd heard any sort of time indicated, so wanted to share it here (even though it may be pure speculation on Henderson's part, and if for no other reason than to stir the pot)


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> Haha that’s a pretty good motto. My motto right now is: skip the next 3 months so I can go to Disney


If Disney was just a little less expensive I would go more often or stay longer!!!


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> Finally got a call back today regarding my cancelled Hallowishes dessert party, and they WILL honor parade viewing for us even though we cancelled and rebooked garden view.  Same info everyone else got...check in at TT after 4:30 for credentials, first parade, blah blah blah.  But one thing that was new was that he said that viewing will be "for the first parade, which should be around 7 or 7:30."  This was the first time I'd heard any sort of time indicated, so wanted to share it here (even though it may be pure speculation on Henderson's part, and if for no other reason than to stir the pot)


WOW that is early!!! I guess all we can do is either A: wait for first party and see what people are talking about or B: wait for Disney to post more info. What will cone first????


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> Finally got a call back today regarding my cancelled Hallowishes dessert party, and they WILL honor parade viewing for us even though we cancelled and rebooked garden view.  Same info everyone else got...check in at TT after 4:30 for credentials, first parade, blah blah blah.  But one thing that was new was that he said that viewing will be "for the first parade, which should be around 7 or 7:30."  This was the first time I'd heard any sort of time indicated, so wanted to share it here (even though it may be pure speculation on Henderson's part, and if for no other reason than to stir the pot)



Oh wow, 7:00 or 7:30 seems way too early for the first parade...they probably won’t have all the nonparty-goers cleared out by then!

Hopefully the CM just meant that you can start waiting for the parade in the designated area at 7:00 or 7:30, with the parade starting at 8:00 or something!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Cluelyss said:


> Finally got a call back today regarding my cancelled Hallowishes dessert party, and they WILL honor parade viewing for us even though we cancelled and rebooked garden view.  Same info everyone else got...check in at TT after 4:30 for credentials, first parade, blah blah blah.  But one thing that was new was that he said that viewing will be "for the first parade, which should be around 7 or 7:30."  This was the first time I'd heard any sort of time indicated, so wanted to share it here (even though it may be pure speculation on Henderson's part, and if for no other reason than to stir the pot)



Absolute speculation and completely inaccurate. No way the parade starts at “7:00 or 7:30” when the official party start time is 7:00. I’m curios what the CM said when you questioned the inaccurate timing?


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> If Disney was just a little less expensive I would go more often or stay longer!!!


Me too! We typically go once a year and only stay for a week. This year we are going twice but our spring trip was only for 5 nights. Dh and I want a trip with just us so that’s why we are going in October.


----------



## Cluelyss

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Absolute speculation and completely inaccurate. No way the parade starts at “7:00 or 7:30” when the official party start time is 7:00. I’m curios what the CM said when you questioned the inaccurate timing?


Unfortunately it was left in a voice mail, so I didn’t have the opportunity to say “wait, what time?’” Lol

I know it’s certainly nothing official, but gives me hope they may be moving it back from last year’s time at least.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It will still be light out at 7:00 - 7:30 for the first parties so I’m sure the time you were given is in accurate.


----------



## kayteekt

Just starting to plan our Halloween trip. We will be there oct 25-nov 3. We want to do resort stuff the 30th and 31st. Leaves our party day options to Fri Oct 26 or Sun Oct 28.

Fri - would work better with the rest of our schedule but I'm worried it will be too crowded.
Sun-may be just as crowded, but who knows?

Any thoughts? What would you do?


----------



## dachsie

kayteekt said:


> Just starting to plan our Halloween trip. We will be there oct 25-nov 3. We want to do resort stuff the 30th and 31st. Leaves our party day options to Fri Oct 26 or Sun Oct 28.
> 
> Fri - would work better with the rest of our schedule but I'm worried it will be too crowded.
> Sun-may be just as crowded, but who knows?
> 
> Any thoughts? What would you do?


I would lean more towards Sunday as locals would have to go to work the next morn


----------



## margot31

I read something interesting.  So I know you can enter the park around 4pm for a party and still get fast passes up to a certain time...but the interesting part was that some people last year were having FP taken away from other park days if you didn't have enough normal tickets to cover the 4-6 timeframe....but others were able to get away....just wondering if this is true or not...


----------



## bethbuchall

margot31 said:


> I read something interesting.  So I know you can enter the park around 4pm for a party and still get fast passes up to a certain time...but the interesting part was that some people last year were having FP taken away from other park days if you didn't have enough normal tickets to cover the 4-6 timeframe....but others were able to get away....just wondering if this is true or not...



Yes. Some people reported losing their FastPasses for their last day if they booked FPS for all their ticket days plus their party day (not using a regular ticket on party day). Some received warning emails first, others did not. Other people were able to book and use FPs on the party ticket with no problems. Calls to Disney offered a mixed bag of responses with most getting the FPs reinstated. Some were told that you can’t use a party ticket for FPs, others were told that it was fine.


----------



## Cluelyss

kayteekt said:


> Just starting to plan our Halloween trip. We will be there oct 25-nov 3. We want to do resort stuff the 30th and 31st. Leaves our party day options to Fri Oct 26 or Sun Oct 28.
> 
> Fri - would work better with the rest of our schedule but I'm worried it will be too crowded.
> Sun-may be just as crowded, but who knows?
> 
> Any thoughts? What would you do?


Pick the date that works best with your schedule. With a good plan, you can be successful at any party, even a sold out one!


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> It will still be light out at 7:00 - 7:30 for the first parties so I’m sure the time you were given is in accurate.


I agree any time starting with a 7 is too early, but it will start to get dark not long after the party officially starts. The first parade was at 8:15 for quite a few years through 2014, 8:35 in 2015 and back to 8:15 in 2016, so somewhete around 8 would not be unheard of.


----------



## scrappinginontario

@Cluelyss , Please reread my response before correcting me.   The guest was told 7:00 or 7:30 which is earlier than 8:00.  I took the time to look up the anticipated sunset time around the first party and it’s around 7:53 so even 8:00 would be pushing it as the headless horseman comes out early.  The earlier August party dates also means it gets dark later which I’m sure Disney will take into consideration when setting parade times for the August and early September parties.


----------



## AreTwo1

Yes I am lurker, I will admit.  I will also admit to not reading all 186 pages here.  Please no heat if this has already been asked. 

My wife and I are going to be in the World 09/02-09/08. We will be doing one of the Halloween parties that week, Ether Monday night 09/03 (Labor Day) or on Friday night 09/07. There is some debate going on regarding which party will be more crowded. Monday night, because it is Labor Day, or Friday night; well because it is a Friday Night in central FL. Thoughts?

Thanks in advanced for the input.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AreTwo1 said:


> Yes I am lurker, I will admit.  I will also admit to not reading all 186 pages here.  Please no heat if this has already been asked.
> 
> My wife and I are going to be in the World 09/02-09/08. We will be doing one of the Halloween parties that week, Ether Monday night 09/03 (Labor Day) or on Friday night 09/07. There is some debate going on regarding which party will be more crowded. Monday night, because it is Labor Day, or Friday night; well because it is a Friday Night in central FL. Thoughts?
> 
> Thanks in advanced for the input.


 Friday night parties are traditionally more busy.  I would guess the Labor Day Party would be less busy as it is a work/school night for locals.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> @Cluelyss , Please reread my response before correcting me.   The guest was told 7:00 or 7:30 which is earlier than 8:00.  I took the time to look up the anticipated sunset time around the first party and it’s around 7:53 so even 8:00 would be pushing it as the headless horseman comes out early.  The earlier August party dates also means it gets dark later which I’m sure Disney will take into consideration when setting parade times for the August and early September parties.


First, I WAS the guest that was told 7 or 7:30. I said in my original post that it was likely pure speculation on the CM’s part, but that it was encouraging to hear something earlier than last year’s start time of 9:15, which we all know won’t work with the current start time of the dessert parties. 

Second, I wasn’t correcting you, simply pointing out that it will be dark within an hour or so of the party starting, so they could easily do the first parade around 8, and they have in the past. 

We always go in October and it’s always getting dark when the parties start. With them staring even earlier in August now, it will be light longer for those first parties, and you bring up a good point about sunset in mid-August. In the past they’ve started the parade a bit earlier in August/September to offset this, but who knows what will happen this year?

Bottom line, we are all just playing a guessing game right now until disney makes an official announcement, but we should all be free to speculate here.


----------



## margot31

Since it is now July....should we start seeing more things about the party like special merchandise and all?  Since the party is now what mid Aug....I know they have released info before the 1st party but since hubby said don't worry we will be going even if MIL doesn't go I am getting more excited.  Just wish I knew when I was going.


----------



## MouseMolly

Last year, party merch was on the parks blog ~August 14th and the first party was August 25th. My guess is we'll be waiting until August 1st this year. 

On another note, I'm interested to see how Toy Story Land will redistribute crowds. I can't seem to find anything about how Pandora's opening affected October crowds last year, but Pandora opened in May and TSL essentially opened in July, so I imagine TSL will have more impact.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Unfortunately it was left in a voice mail, so I didn’t have the opportunity to say “wait, what time?’” Lol
> 
> I know it’s certainly nothing official, but gives me hope they may be moving it back from last year’s time at least.



Exactly.  This is something I've been speculating since the parade viewing call backs started. So to recap for you newbies:

2017
Boo-To-You 9:15pm and 11:15pm
Hallowishes 10:15pm

2016
September: Boo-To-You 8:30pm and 11:15pm
October:  Boo-To-You 8:15pm and 11:15pm
Hallowishes 10:15pm

I fervently believe they moved the parade time due to day guests reported back in 2016.  And IF the parade times do change, I wonder how many people will cancel or change their ADR's.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> *From Disney Parks Blog*
> 
> Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
> Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
> Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
> *From Disney Bloggers*
> 
> Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
> Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
> *Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*
> 
> Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
> Character information
> As you can see, we'll be waiting for a while to see more info.





margot31 said:


> Since it is now July....should we start seeing more things about the party like special merchandise and all?


----------



## glvsav37

YES!!! Thanks to SW having an amazing sale on flights from our home airport last week, I was able to get tickets for the whole family to join me on a trip down for a convention, and yes, it will fall during a party night...2 actually. It will be our 1st ever party.

Oct 8 & 9th. 8th is Columbus day, so I'm inclined to get tickets for the 9th. I know it will be busy regardless, but excited just to be there with my family. 

Any thoughts one way or the other on the date choice?


----------



## Rich M

glvsav37 said:


> YES!!! Thanks to SW having an amazing sale on flights from our home airport last week, I was able to get tickets for the whole family to join me on a trip down for a convention, and yes, it will fall during a party night...2 actually. It will be our 1st ever party.
> 
> Oct 8 & 9th. 8th is Columbus day, so I'm inclined to get tickets for the 9th. I know it will be busy regardless, but excited just to be there with my family.
> 
> Any thoughts one way or the other on the date choice?



I would go with 9th also for the reason you stated.


----------



## anneboleyn

glvsav37 said:


> YES!!! Thanks to SW having an amazing sale on flights from our home airport last week, I was able to get tickets for the whole family to join me on a trip down for a convention, and yes, it will fall during a party night...2 actually. It will be our 1st ever party.
> 
> Oct 8 & 9th. 8th is Columbus day, so I'm inclined to get tickets for the 9th. I know it will be busy regardless, but excited just to be there with my family.
> 
> Any thoughts one way or the other on the date choice?



I don’t think there will be a noticable difference in crowds between the parties. I have been to sold out parties and non-sold out parties and I honestly couldn’t even tell the difference.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

glvsav37 said:


> YES!!! Thanks to SW having an amazing sale on flights from our home airport last week, I was able to get tickets for the whole family to join me on a trip down for a convention, and yes, it will fall during a party night...2 actually. It will be our 1st ever party.
> 
> Oct 8 & 9th. 8th is Columbus day, so I'm inclined to get tickets for the 9th. I know it will be busy regardless, but excited just to be there with my family.
> 
> Any thoughts one way or the other on the date choice?



We picked the 9th over the 8th.


----------



## margot31

So we have finally started planning a trip...so Oct 21st (sunday) or Oct 23 (tuesday)?  We arrive friday the 19th and depart on the 24th.  (the 24th is my birthday sad day) We have 2 little ones who will be turning 2 and 4 while we are on our trip (anyone catch that yet...my husband HATES oct sometimes) Trying to figure out which party date would be the least crowded as far as being able to enjoy all the fun.  Sunday or Tuesday


----------



## LMO429

If you do not have tickets to the party what time do you have to leave the park at 6pm or 7pm?

If I make a 6pm dining reservation at MK is that allowed if you do not have a party tickets. Done the party 10 years in a row taking a break this year to do tours instead.  Just want to plan accordingly


----------



## GillianP1301

anneboleyn said:


> Oh wow, 7:00 or 7:30 seems way too early for the first parade...they probably won’t have all the nonparty-goers cleared out by then!
> 
> Hopefully the CM just meant that you can start waiting for the parade in the designated area at 7:00 or 7:30, with the parade starting at 8:00 or something!



I think it must be the time for gathering they are referring to and this is pointing to the first parade being in the 8:15 to 8:30 range because in 2016 when the parade was early, my confirmation did say gather at parade viewing area starting at 7:30.


----------



## ashleymrush

margot31 said:


> So we have finally started planning a trip...so Oct 21st (sunday) or Oct 23 (tuesday)?  We arrive friday the 19th and depart on the 24th.  (the 24th is my birthday sad day) We have 2 little ones who will be turning 2 and 4 while we are on our trip (anyone catch that yet...my husband HATES oct sometimes) Trying to figure out which party date would be the least crowded as far as being able to enjoy all the fun.  Sunday or Tuesday


I can't say which will be the least crowded but my DH and I opted for doing the party on the last night of our trip. On one hand it would be a great way to end the trip and on the other we knew that the party night would be a late one and preferred for them to be cranky and tired on the trip home as opposed to the next day in the parks. A weekday also seems like it would be less crowded but once you get that close to Halloween, it may not really have much of a difference.


----------



## gumbo1009

FoxC63 said:


> *From Disney Parks Blog*
> 
> Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
> As you can see, we'll be waiting for a while to see more info.



Wow.  We are going the first night, and I've been trying to develop a plan that utilizes the first parade.  So it sounds like I may not actually know the time of the parade until I actually show up at MK that eve.  (Guess I'll need to develop one plan that assumes 8:30 and one that assumes 9:15...)  

Thanks FoxC63!  I would have continued assuming 9:15pm if I hadn't read your post...


----------



## Missyrose

LMO429 said:


> If I make a 6pm dining reservation at MK is that allowed if you do not have a party tickets. Done the party 10 years in a row taking a break this year to do tours instead. Just want to plan accordingly


The park closes to day guests at 6 p.m. Your dinner reservation would have to be before that (the different restaurants at MK say their regular hours vs. party hours on their pages on Disney's website). Starting at 7, you will have to have a party wristband to do anything in the park -- ride, eat, shop, even use the restroom.


----------



## LMO429

Missyrose said:


> The park closes to day guests at 6 p.m. Your dinner reservation would have to be before that (the different restaurants at MK say their regular hours vs. party hours on their pages on Disney's website). Starting at 7, you will have to have a party wristband to do anything in the park -- ride, eat, shop, even use the restroom.



 I have a plaza reservation at 6:05pm the system did not ask for tickets when I booked it I assume they would honor the reservation. I am not looking to do any of the party stuff or take advantage of something I am not paying for.  Just want to eat at 6 and leave right after.  that 6pm to 7pm hour widow i assume is the same as a regular close to clear people out


----------



## Missyrose

LMO429 said:


> I have a plaza reservation at 6:05pm the system did not ask for tickets when I booked it I assume they would honor the reservation. I am not looking to do any of the party stuff or take advantage of something I am not paying for.  Just want to eat at 6 and leave right after.  that 6pm to 7pm hour widow i assume is the same as a regular close to clear people out


Plaza shows regular hours until 7pm on party nights, so I guess you're good to go!


----------



## LMO429

Missyrose said:


> Plaza shows regular hours until 7pm on party nights, so I guess you're good to go!


Hi! Yes I agree it would not let me book a dinner reservation with out a party ticket otherwise.


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> I think it must be the time for gathering they are referring to and this is pointing to the first parade being in the 8:15 to 8:30 range because in 2016 when the parade was early, my confirmation did say gather at parade viewing area starting at 7:30.


I was thinking the same thing. When we did the MVMCP dessert party in 2016, our gathering time at the parade spot was around 7-7:30. That's what I'm guessing the CM was referring to.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

LMO429 said:


> I have a plaza reservation at 6:05pm the system did not ask for tickets when I booked it I assume they would honor the reservation. I am not looking to do any of the party stuff or take advantage of something I am not paying for.  Just want to eat at 6 and leave right after.  that 6pm to 7pm hour widow i assume is the same as a regular close to clear people out



You cannot start dinner after 6pm. I would try and move it earlier or at the very least show up 15 minutes early. I think they will seat you, but I would also be prepared that they may not.


----------



## Rich M

MIAMouseketeer said:


> You cannot start dinner after 6pm. I would try and move it earlier or at the very least show up 15 minutes early. I think they will seat you, but I would also be prepared that they may not.



Maybe just show up at 5:55 PM and then you will be good. I can't imagine Disney throwing you out when you have a reservation at 6:05. Plaza is not listed as a Halloween Party dining option so I think you will be fine.


----------



## Cluelyss

MIAMouseketeer said:


> You cannot start dinner after 6pm. I would try and move it earlier or at the very least show up 15 minutes early. I think they will seat you, but I would also be prepared that they may not.


The last seating for day guests on party nights varies by restaurant. For the Plaza, it’s 7 pm. @LMO429, you’re fine.


----------



## FoxC63

gumbo1009 said:


> Wow.  We are going the first night, and I've been trying to develop a plan that utilizes the first parade.  So it sounds like I may not actually know the time of the parade until I actually show up at MK that eve.  (Guess I'll need to develop one plan that assumes 8:30 and one that assumes 9:15...)
> 
> Thanks FoxC63!  I would have continued assuming 9:15pm if I hadn't read your post...



Exactly.  I really feel for you and anyone attending the first parties.  Many of you will already be at WDW when the information you need is released.  @monique5 and I will update our threads asap which is easily accessible via cell or any device.

On the Itinerary Thread each category is broken down for easier access and I hope all of you utilize it for quick reference and strongly suggest you familiarize yourself to its layout which can be viewed here:
2018 MNSSHP - Strategy and Itinerary Thread​
While at WDW and during the party, if you have any questions please feel free to post them.  We're all here to help you and will be monitoring the threads during the entire party so you do have a support system in place at your finger tips.


----------



## FoxC63

For those who have the dessert package with parade viewing and with the possibility of the parade time changing one hour earlier, have any of you guys looked at your ADR?  Will you need to make changes?  Is it too late to make changes?


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> For those who have the dessert package with parade viewing and with the possibility of the parade time changing one hour earlier, have any of you guys looked at your ADR?  Will you need to make changes?  Is it too late to make changes?



I have a plaza ADR for 4:55 PM.  We did it early so we would be hungry for desserts at the party. I think my time should be ok.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I have a plaza ADR for 4:55 PM.  We did it early so we would be hungry for desserts at the party. I think my time should be ok.



I think that's a perfect time slot and if you get hungry later in the evening quick serve will be available for anyone looking for non sugar bites.

I'm more concerned for anyone with a later ADR that might not allow them enough time to arrive at the parade viewing area in time.  I know back in 2015 there was a cut off time Disney implemented.  Here's the layout:

*What took place Sept. 2015 with 1st parade at 8:35, fireworks at 10:00*
Check-In at the flagpole at 7:45 per lanyard instructions, but people checked in at 8pm-8:30pm and were fine.
Served water bottles
Parade View Entry Ended at 8:30
Headless Horseman arrived at 8:30
Parade arrived at 8:55  (25 minutes later)

Does this ring a bell with anyone?    Remember, this was for the dessert party.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> I think that's a perfect time slot and if you get hungry later in the evening quick serve will be available for anyone looking for non sugar bites.
> 
> I'm more concerned for anyone with a later ADR that might not allow them enough time to arrive at the parade viewing area in time.  I know back in 2015 there was a cut off time Disney implemented.  Here's the layout:
> 
> *What took place Sept. 2015 with 1st parade at 8:35, fireworks at 10:00*
> Check-In at the flagpole at 7:45 per lanyard instructions, but people checked in at 8pm-8:30pm and were fine.
> Served water bottles
> Parade View Entry Ended at 8:30
> Headless Horseman arrived at 8:30
> Parade arrived at 8:55  (25 minutes later)
> 
> Does this ring a bell with anyone?



That's a great point. I wish they offered other snacks for trick or treating besides candy.  At Disneyland Halloween Parties we have gotten carrots and craisins and stuff


----------



## FoxC63

If the parade viewing location has changed from the flag pole to the hub and the parade starts at 8:15pm, I'm guessing you'll need to arrive no later than 8pm.  If you have a 7:20 ADR or later that _might _not work. I would try to modify it to 6:45 up to 7pm.


----------



## Haley R

We have an 11:45 at 1900 pf and then plan on either snacking or a qs dinner before the dessert party


----------



## anneboleyn

GillianP1301 said:


> I think it must be the time for gathering they are referring to and this is pointing to the first parade being in the 8:15 to 8:30 range because in 2016 when the parade was early, my confirmation did say gather at parade viewing area starting at 7:30.



I agree...that has to be what the CM meant. Thank you for sharing what you experienced in 2016, as well!! That is very helpful


----------



## Emmasmommy1011

Anyone remember when the flyer for the parties came out last year? We are going September 3rd, can't wait to get started on planning!


----------



## FoxC63

Emmasmommy1011 said:


> Anyone remember when the flyer for the parties came out last year? We are going September 3rd, can't wait to get started on planning!


*
From Disney Parks Blog*

Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
*From Disney Bloggers*

Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
*Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*

Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
Character information
As you can see, we'll be waiting for a while to see more info.


----------



## Emmasmommy1011

FoxC63 said:


> *From Disney Parks Blog*
> 
> Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
> Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
> Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
> *From Disney Bloggers*
> 
> Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
> Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
> *Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*
> 
> Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
> Character information
> As you can see, we'll be waiting for a while to see more info.




  Thank you! I was hoping it would be soon! I made fast passes yesterday so i'm in full on planning mode!


----------



## areno79

FoxC63 said:


> For those who have the dessert package with parade viewing and with the possibility of the parade time changing one hour earlier, have any of you guys looked at your ADR?  Will you need to make changes?  Is it too late to make changes?



I intentionally made an ADR at 3:45 so I could enjoy the majority of the party (and was hopeful that they'd have a dessert party.) Last time we had a 3:30 ADR at 'Ohana, then the dessert party that night and the timing was great. I hope they have some of the savory options they have at the regular HEA dessert party.


----------



## firsttimer4

LMO429 said:


> Hi! Yes I agree it would not let me book a dinner reservation with out a party ticket otherwise.



We have a 5:40 CRT reservation on a party night. We aren’t attending that party. I figured we would eat and then just leave afterwards. I’m looking forward to people watching (if we get a table with a view).


----------



## newestkg06

The dreaded email from Disney came this morning that my "extra" day of fast passes would be cancelled. I called and was on hold A LONG TIME (I checked my phone and it was 35 minutes before someone picked up). I was on hold more than that so that the CM could talk to tech to figure out what happened. She finally came back to tell me that the problem was that I had picked three fast passes the earliest one starting at 3:20-4:20. You can't pick one before 4pm if you have a party ticket, which pretty much means you can only pick two fast passes. She told me that if I deleted the one that started before 4, I should be okay. I said that if I delete that one and it still deletes my last day, would they restore it and she said yes. I screen shotted it all so that I have a record. After being on hold multiple times for her to talk to tech, I finally got my answer after 70. minutes. I deleted the 3 pm fastness and I"m hoping for the best. I just wanted to report back for those who are doing the party later.


----------



## FoxC63

Hmm, I thought you booked only two FP's on your party ticket...



newestkg06 said:


> Just to add the FP reports, we have 4 day tickets plus MNSSHP tickets for 8/28. I booked my four park days and then got *two fast passes for MNSSHP *which is in the middle of our trip. The fast passes ended at 6 (i.e. my second fastness is for 5:25-6:00) not the usual one hour. That was this morning, and so far no email that I will lose another day of fast passes. I hope it works!



You must have gone back to make changes?  



newestkg06 said:


> The dreaded email from Disney came this morning that my "extra" day of fast passes would be cancelled. She finally came back to tell me that the problem was that I had picked* three fast passes* the earliest one starting at 3:20-4:20. You can't pick one before 4pm if you have a party ticket, which pretty much means you can only pick two fast passes.



Did you make any changes to your resort reservation?  I wonder what would have happened if you only booked two fp's.  

The part of only being able to book two FP's is the same we heard last year but it wasn't true.  Many of us had three and mine started at 3:20-4:20.  One thing is for certain, Disney is being consistent with their confusion!


----------



## newestkg06

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, I thought you booked only two FP's on your party ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> You must have gone back to make changes?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make any changes to your resort reservation?  I wonder what would have happened if you only booked two fp's.
> 
> The part of only being able to book two FP's is the same we heard last year but it wasn't true.  Many of us had three and mine started at 3:20-4:20.  One thing is for certain, Disney is being consistent with their confusion!


Yes, after reading more people on here say that they got three as long as it overlapped, I went back to add a third. I guess I shouldn't have.


----------



## FoxC63

newestkg06 said:


> Yes, after reading more people on here say that they got three as long as it overlapped, I went back to add a third. I guess I shouldn't have.



I was really hoping to see what would have happened if you did only book two.  I was really excited that you posted this back then.

Last year @Queen of the WDW Scene created the 2017 Cancelled FP thread in an attempt to find out why some guest were being targeted.  She believes it was due to guests making changes to their resort reservations, this can been viewed:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-50#post-59403136"]here[/URL]. 

I'm wondering if it has to do with making changes on your FP's, maybe a few times.  I'm only trying to clear things up and not call you out, I sincerely hope you understand that.  Though I would still like to know if you made any changes to your resort reservation, did you?  Thanks buddy and I'm sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Got my tickets for September 21st my last solo Halloween party without a baby!


----------



## Lewdannie

Does assigning the Halloween tickets to a "fake" profile avoid this issues? 
Meaning fastpasses can only be made 30 days out?


----------



## FoxC63

Lewdannie said:


> Does assigning the Halloween tickets to a "fake" profile avoid this issues?
> Meaning fastpasses can only be made 30 days out?


----------



## Rich M

Lewdannie said:


> Does assigning the Halloween tickets to a "fake" profile avoid this issues?
> Meaning fastpasses can only be made 30 days out?



Careful that can get you in trouble talking about that here. Best to move along from that topic.


----------



## FoxC63

Lewdannie said:


> Does assigning the Halloween tickets to a "fake" profile avoid this issues?
> Meaning fastpasses can only be made 30 days out?



Go:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-166#post-59390945"]here[/URL]


----------



## PolyRob

areno79 said:


> I intentionally made an ADR at 3:45 so I could enjoy the majority of the party (and was hopeful that they'd have a dessert party.) Last time we had a 3:30 ADR at 'Ohana, then the dessert party that night and the timing was great. I hope they have some of the savory options they have at the regular HEA dessert party.


I did the same exact thing for MVMCP last year! 3:30pm 'Ohana and dessert party.

This year I have a 4:10pm BoG. Looking forward to trying the new menu!


----------



## Sailormoon2

FoxC63 said:


> I was really hoping to see what would have happened if you did only book two. I was really excited that you posted this back then.


I booked two solely on a Party Ticket (4-5 and 5-6) and Disney has not emailed me to say I will lose my last "Park" day FPs. That was more than a week ago.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Sailormoon2 said:


> I booked two solely on a Party Ticket (4-5 and 5-6) and Disney has not emailed me to say I will lose my last "Park" day FPs. That was more than a week ago.



I was wondering about this. I booked all of our FP’s except MNSSHP day but I’ve seen people do it so thought maybe I should. I just don’t want them to cancel our last day fastpasses.


----------



## sheila14

Sailormoon2 said:


> I booked two solely on a Party Ticket (4-5 and 5-6) and Disney has not emailed me to say I will lose my last "Park" day FPs. That was more than a week ago.


I have one at 4:20 and 5:30 and no email yet.  I leave very soon.


----------



## ashleymrush

If my party tickets are for the last day, should I be fine to go ahead and try for three or should I stick to two?


----------



## Best Aunt

Is there anyplace to get ideas for Disneybounding other than Pinterest?

I hope to go in August, so it will be too hot for a full costume.


----------



## KaitorTot

I just noticed that our potential party day is on a *CM Discounted Parties *day (September 18). Are these typically much more crowded than other parties?


----------



## Robn752

KaitorTot said:


> I just noticed that our potential party day is on a *CM Discounted Parties *day (September 18). Are these typically much more crowded than other parties?


I hope it is not going to be to bad. We are going September 9,11,14th. These are all CM Discount parties. All the parties the first part of September are CM discount days.


----------



## RolloTomasi

Does anybody know in the past what time Halloween Mickey has started meeting guests during party days? That’s the only character I’m thinking about meeting and I’m just wondering how to plan accordingly.


----------



## MouseMolly

Best Aunt said:


> Is there anyplace to get ideas for Disneybounding other than Pinterest?


The Disney Fashionista has several DB posts, and here's a DB dedicated tumblr. Polyvore used to be the hot posting spot, but it was shut down. Also, here's the 2018 MNSSHP Costume thread, come post with us!



RolloTomasi said:


> Does anybody know in the past what time Halloween Mickey has started meeting guests during party days?


Halloween Mickey comes out promptly at 7pm, when the party starts. I think some reported him coming out at 6:45ish some nights, but I'd plan for 7pm.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Aren't we getting close to seeing merchandise previews with the 1st party just a little over a month away now? I want to start planning my purchases!


----------



## FoxC63

Sailormoon2 said:


> I booked two solely on a Party Ticket (4-5 and 5-6) and Disney has not emailed me to say I will lose my last "Park" day FPs. That was more than a week ago.



Thank you so much!


----------



## FoxC63

Momma_Lanier said:


> I was wondering about this. I booked all of our FP’s except MNSSHP day but I’ve seen people do it so thought maybe I should. I just don’t want them to cancel our last day fastpasses.



There is no reason why you should not book FP's on your party ticket.  At this point no one has had their last day FP's magically disappear.  We've only seen reports from those who have received emails.  You do have plenty of time to get it resolved.


----------



## FoxC63

ashleymrush said:


> If my party tickets are for the last day, should I be fine to go ahead and try for three or should I stick to two?



I would do three:  FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00


----------



## FoxC63

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Aren't we getting close to seeing merchandise previews with the 1st party just a little over a month away now? I want to start planning my purchases!



Go [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-188#post-59430975"]here[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Happy 4th of July Everyone!



Ya'll be safe with those fireworks!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

FoxC63 said:


> I would do three:  FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00



This is exactly what I booked.  I was REALLY hoping for SDMT but that was a lost cause.


----------



## FoxC63

chloelovesdisney said:


> Argh, we have always booked FP with our party tickets with no problem.  I am booking our FP in the morning and had planned to book three FP from 3:30p-6:30p on our party day (August 24th).  We have non-expiring tickets and so have enough days that I think MDE will let me book them, I'm worried what will happen once we're there and we enter with a party ticket instead.





chloelovesdisney said:


> This is exactly what I booked.  I was REALLY hoping for SDMT but that was a lost cause.



Thanks for letting us know, I was wondering what happened.  I scan my party ticket at the entrance then put on my magicband.  At the rides, I scan my party ticket.  I only need my magicband for photos & purchases.


----------



## areno79

So after the whole dessert party debacle, I am leaning towards cancelling it. I realized that with my current plans, we'll have 3 dessert parties in a row (SW on 9/15, Hallowishes on 9/16, and HEA on 9/17.)
I was going to surprise DH with the Hallowishes party, but I cave and told him last night. Going through my daily plans is when I figured it out.
Out of the 3 parties I have booked, I feel like the Hallowishes one is the one I have the least amount to lose as far as having a spot for the parade and fireworks since I feel like it'll be the easiest to wait in a spot. It's more important for me to do the HEA party and avoid the mass of bodies in the hub since we've never seen HEA.
Am I wrong in this line of thinking?


----------



## sherlockmiles

areno79 said:


> So after the whole dessert party debacle, I am leaning towards cancelling it. I realized that with my current plans, we'll have 3 dessert parties in a row (SW on 9/15, Hallowishes on 9/16, and HEA on 9/17.)
> I was going to surprise DH with the Hallowishes party, but I cave and told him last night. Going through my daily plans is when I figured it out.
> Out of the 3 parties I have booked, I feel like the Hallowishes one is the one I have the least amount to lose as far as having a spot for the parade and fireworks since I feel like it'll be the easiest to wait in a spot. It's more important for me to do the HEA party and avoid the mass of bodies in the hub since we've never seen HEA.
> Am I wrong in this line of thinking?



I would agree with your thinking and opting out of the halloween one sounds like it really won't diminish your trip/experiences.


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> I would agree with your thinking and opting out of the halloween one sounds like it really won't diminish your trip/experiences.


100% agree. I’m in the same boat (Hallowishes / SW / HEA) three nights in a row. Of the 3, HEA is the most important, IMO, and may be the only one I end up keeping.


----------



## Micharlotte

I bought my tickets for September 3 on Monday and booked our fast passes yesterday morning. I was able to get 3 for party night including SDMT! It feels like it getting real now!


----------



## Rich M

areno79 said:


> So after the whole dessert party debacle, I am leaning towards cancelling it. I realized that with my current plans, we'll have 3 dessert parties in a row (SW on 9/15, Hallowishes on 9/16, and HEA on 9/17.)
> I was going to surprise DH with the Hallowishes party, but I cave and told him last night. Going through my daily plans is when I figured it out.
> Out of the 3 parties I have booked, I feel like the Hallowishes one is the one I have the least amount to lose as far as having a spot for the parade and fireworks since I feel like it'll be the easiest to wait in a spot. It's more important for me to do the HEA party and avoid the mass of bodies in the hub since we've never seen HEA.
> Am I wrong in this line of thinking?



Just save it until you know for 100 percent sure since if you cancel and then try to call back to get your parade view they might just say not again.


----------



## SquashBanana

Whew! Take a couple weeks to travel for some R&R with limited internet access and you come back to over 60 pages of posts LOL! I've finally caught up and I think I'm up to date on what we currently know. Sounds like the BTMRR refrurb is off the table for now and it remains to be seen if it's open for the party or just the day. Excited to hear FPs appear to be available on party tickets again this year. Not doing a dessert party this year and I'm not envious of those who dealt with the parade fiasco. I'm glad Disney is attempting to make things right with the call backs but boy oh boy do I feel bad for the CM who has to explain to guests why some are allowed parade viewing access and others are not. That IMHO is a ticking time bomb haha. Only item that gives me pause is the 1st parade start time. Not a big deal if it changes to an earlier time since were seeing the 2nd, but I'd like to ride 7DMT during the 1st parade so I may have to tweak my itinerary. Anywho, just wanted to say thank you to everyone keeping me up to date and sharing your experiences!

One question: Since I'm not doing a dessert party, would 30 minutes prior to the fireworks be ample time to find a decent viewing spot in front of the castle? Going Friday 9/14.


----------



## areno79

Rich M said:


> Just save it until you know for 100 percent sure since if you cancel and then try to call back to get your parade view they might just say not again.


Oh, definitely. I plan to hold onto it until we do our final review of plans before the trip.


----------



## dachsie

SquashBanana said:


> Whew! Take a couple weeks to travel for some R&R with limited internet access and you come back to over 60 pages of posts LOL! I've finally caught up and I think I'm up to date on what we currently know. Sounds like the BTMRR refrurb is off the table for now and it remains to be seen if it's open for the party or just the day. Excited to hear FPs appear to be available on party tickets again this year. Not doing a dessert party this year and I'm not envious of those who dealt with the parade fiasco. I'm glad Disney is attempting to make things right with the call backs but boy oh boy do I feel bad for the CM who has to explain to guests why some are allowed parade viewing access and others are not. That IMHO is a ticking time bomb haha. Only item that gives me pause is the 1st parade start time. Not a big deal if it changes to an earlier time since were seeing the 2nd, but I'd like to ride 7DMT during the 1st parade so I may have to tweak my itinerary. Anywho, just wanted to say thank you to everyone keeping me up to date and sharing your experiences!
> 
> One question: Since I'm not doing a dessert party, would 30 minutes prior to the fireworks be ample time to find a decent viewing spot in front of the castle? Going Friday 9/14.


I think the parade thing might be managed by them having them check in at 4:30 for the parade viewing info


----------



## Rich M

areno79 said:


> Oh, definitely. I plan to hold onto it until we do our final review of plans before the trip.



I would also wait to hear from the first group of victims, oops I mean brave people who can't cancel because its too late, party goers and see where the parade viewing is at.  It could turn out to be an amazing place that makes it worth everything or it can turn out we are all in a partial blocked obstructed view that causes the rest of us to cancel faster then we can say Halloween. BTW did I thank all those people going in August that are so nice to tell us if it was worth it or not???


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Rich M said:


> I would also wait to hear from the first group of victims, oops I mean brave people who can't cancel because its too late, party goers and see where the parade viewing is at.  It could turn out to be an amazing place that makes it worth everything or it can turn out we are all in a partial blocked obstructed view that causes the rest of us to cancel faster then we can say Halloween. BTW did I thank all those people going in August that are so nice to tell us if it was worth it or not???



I can't imagine going to one of those first parties, basing my plans on last year and crossing my fingers that not much changes! They're rock stars!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just curious, can people who have been to one of the first few MNSSHP parties each year share their experiences here?  Were they awful??  So many seem to be fearful of the first few parties and I'm honestly not understanding why.  I've been to one of the first MVMCP a couple of different years and had a fabulous time each party!  Is it somehow different with the Halloween party in that it takes them a few to get their groove on or are people mainly referring to those going to the dessert parties and the list of unknowns about parade viewing location, etc?


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Just curious, can people who have been to one of the first few MNSSHP parties each year share their experiences here?  Were they awful??  So many seem to be fearful of the first few parties and I'm honestly not understanding why.  I've been to one of the first MVMCP a couple of different years and had a fabulous time each party!  Is it somehow different with the Halloween party in that it takes them a few to get their groove on or are people mainly referring to those going to the dessert parties and the list of unknowns about parade viewing location, etc?



May I ask when was the last time you attended MNSSHP?


----------



## anneboleyn

scrappinginontario said:


> Just curious, can people who have been to one of the first few MNSSHP parties each year share their experiences here?  Were they awful??  So many seem to be fearful of the first few parties and I'm honestly not understanding why.  I've been to one of the first MVMCP a couple of different years and had a fabulous time each party!  Is it somehow different with the Halloween party in that it takes them a few to get their groove on or are people mainly referring to those going to the dessert parties and the list of unknowns about parade viewing location, etc?



I think some people are fearful that there will be a repeat of the first party from a few years ago when they didn’t enforce the removal of nonparty guests. So it was a madhouse because of the extra people who weren’t supposed to be there, and people were understandably upset about sharing the party with people who hadn’t paid for it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> May I ask when was the last time you attended MNSSHP?


  Never.  That's why I'm asking.

I'm reading things like, 'I can't imagine going to one of those first parties' and wondering if people are talking about the parade viewing situation with the dessert party or the party in general?


----------



## scrappinginontario

anneboleyn said:


> I think some people are fearful that there will be a repeat of the first party from a few years ago when they didn’t enforce the removal of nonparty guests. So it was a madhouse because of the extra people who weren’t supposed to be there, and people were understandably upset about sharing the party with people who hadn’t paid for it.



Thanks!  That helps me better understand!  Appreciate your help.


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks!  That helps me better understand!  Appreciate your help.



I think it is also about how they keep telling us you will find out info at the party and how Disney seems to just throw things together sometimes. They say never buy the first apple product when it comes out because of the glitches. So I guess some of us are grateful we aren't the first party but if I was there during that time I wouldn't hesitate to do it. I would probable skip the dessert party for lack of information.


----------



## areno79

Rich M said:


> I think it is also about how they keep telling us you will find out info at the party and how Disney seems to just throw things together sometimes. They say never buy the first apple product when it comes out because of the glitches. So I guess some of us are grateful we aren't the first party but if I was there during that time I wouldn't hesitate to do it. I would probable skip the dessert party for lack of information.



I agree with this. There is typically so little info available before the first party that those attending that party are kind of the "guinea pigs." It's also busy due to bloggers. Personally if I had the dessert party booked and we weren't told before that party where the parade viewing area is, I'd cancel it. But then, I'm a planner who hates not knowing what's going on.


----------



## Rich M

Rich M said:


> I think it is also about how they keep telling us you will find out info at the party and how Disney seems to just throw things together sometimes. They say never buy the first apple product when it comes out because of the glitches. So I guess some of us are grateful we aren't the first party but if I was there during that time I wouldn't hesitate to do it. I would probable skip the dessert party for lack of information.



One party I am very curious about though and I hope does go off with no problems is Space Mountain.  I really hope its as easy as a switch of a button for them to go from non-party time to Party time with the special Halloween stuff.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks @Rich M and @areno79.  Your responses make sense and make me feel better.

As much as I’m s planner, I’m also one who enjoys the excitement of something new.  (Yup, I would have been one of those people  lining up in the middle of the night to experience Toy Story Land last Saturday!)

I’m going to an early party (no dessert party for us) and excited to be going!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rich M said:


> One party I am very curious about though and I hope does go off with no problems is Space Mountain.  I really hope its as easy as a switch of a button for them to go from non-party time to Party time with the special Halloween stuff.



Space Mountain isn't different for the party.


----------



## Rich M

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Space Mountain isn't different for the party.



I thought it was suppose to be this year or is it for the whole Halloween time???


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks @Rich M and @areno79.  Your responses make sense and make me feel better.
> 
> As much as I’m s planner, I’m also one who enjoys the excitement of something new.  (Yup, I would have been one of those people  lining up in the middle of the night to experience Toy Story Land last Saturday!)
> 
> I’m going to an early party (no dessert party for us) and excited to be going!!



You will have a great time regardless as long as you have a plan. A sold out party is better then no party at all. Have a great trip


----------



## scrappinginontario

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Space Mountain isn't different for the party.


  This year it is!!   It has a new musical overlay and special effects.  Announced recently!


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I thought it was suppose to be this year or is it for the whole Halloween time???


You’re right. They announced that it will have special effects this year.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> You’re right. They announced that it will have special effects this year.



I knew I wasn't just dreaming it this time, even though it has been in my dreams for years.


----------



## anneboleyn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Space Mountain isn't different for the party.



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-halloween-party-at-walt-disney-world-resort/


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Rich M said:


> I knew I wasn't just dreaming it this time, even though it has been in my dreams for years.
> 
> View attachment 335048



Thanks!  Hadn't seen that announcement.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I knew I wasn't just dreaming it this time, even though it has been in my dreams for years.
> 
> View attachment 335048


I’m very excited for it! I love space but it needs something extra


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I’m very excited for it! I love space but it needs something extra



I agree. Last trip I went on one time and had many opportunities after to ride again but decided to stay with my GS instead as I was not wanting to climb in and out of it but now it will be worth going on multiple times if possible. I am expecting a line.


----------



## mamapenguin

I attended 8/29, I think it may have been the 2nd party last year. It was great! Low wait times and no issues viewing Hocus Pocus or the parade. I would have gone August again, but we are only there until 8/9 and not back again until mid October.(sorry I was supposed to quote something, but forgot. I hope that makes since to someone.)


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I agree. Last trip I went on one time and had many opportunities after to ride again but decided to stay with my GS instead as I was not wanting to climb in and out of it but now it will be worth going on multiple times if possible. I am expecting a line.


I just want to at least go once and I’ll be okay.


----------



## tmaxwell

So we are going to the first party night on 8/17 and I'm super excited!  It's my anniversary gift from February!  When they announced dates. I told my husband this is what I want!  And he promised to get them for me and he did!  

Question is, how busy is the first night?  I understand there are a lot of bloggers and such that are usually there but in the way of families?  We have high hopes of meeting Jack & Sally (will be the first line we get in for sure), Moana, and the Drawrfs.  Should we skip Moana?  Moana will eventually have a meet & greet we are thinking.


----------



## Missyrose

Part of the issue with the first party (beyond the lack of information that's already been mentioned) is that over and above the tickets sold, Disney invites a few hundred media members and their guests. It just makes for a slightly more crowded Main Street and the hub than the rest of the early season parties.  Two years ago was the issue with non-party guests staying for the party events without a wristband  but those problems were seemingly fixed last year


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> Never.  That's why I'm asking.
> 
> I'm reading things like, 'I can't imagine going to one of those first parties' and wondering if people are talking about the parade viewing situation with the dessert party or the party in general?



I think the negative comments both current and past is largely due to the lack of information which is crucial when planning, you're basically going in blind.  Last year there were many reports of it being disorganized, items selling out quickly, not sure when to line up for merchandise and food, let alone what time these items were available to purchase.  I think too many didn't realize there would be long lines even for a restroom. 

It's not just CM discount night and I'm not sure how or why that gets emphasized considering discounts apply to Military and AP's.  It's also Media Night and I believe those are comped.  Why not call the kettle black, it's Discount Night and the party ticket is at low price point too making the party as a whole affordable. 

And then we have the weather which may impact the entire party, parade and fireworks not starting on time and the lack of communication that was reported by many.  When do you raise the white flag and leave the parks?  Will you qualify for a refund of some sort?  Oddly, some did and some didn't so their comments might be more harsh.  

In terms of day guests invading our party time and space Disney has done their best at getting these squatters out of the park.  From all the posts I've read since 2015 it's not as bad as it was back then.  Here's Kenny the Pirates 2015 review which by the way was spot on:
https://www.kennythepirate.com/2015/09/17/review-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-sept-15-2015/ 

I'm hopeful we won't be encountering that since the park closes early now.  I really hope to hear from you and anyone attending the first few parties and with this being your first Halloween party, I think your perspective will be a solid read.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thanks @FoxC63.  I will share our experience for sure but ours will be more from a ride + trick or treating perspective. We’ll be at the 3rd party if 2018. 

We are not huge Halloween fans but since a  party falls during our trip where we aren’t going to any of the 4 parks, we will be using this party to mainly experience the rides with shorter lines, trick or treating and possibly meet a character or 2 at the end of the night if lines are shorter.  I would like to see the parade but it will be the second one and if my timid little girl is frightened we’ll do something else.  She doesn’t even know we’re going so it will be an adventure we enjoy together deciding what we’ll do as the night goes on.  This isn’t the conventional way of doing the parties but since it’s a surprise I’d rather let her take the lead and see what happens.

I think this will also work better for me as I won’t go in with any expectations of what we’ll get done so won’t be disappointed.

Hopefully our experience will help others behind us who plan their party attendance in a similar manner.


----------



## kyomagi

So does the special PoTC and SM events only happen during the halloween party or will i see it before the party starts?


----------



## pooh'smate

kyomagi said:


> So does the special PoTC and SM events only happen during the halloween party or will i see it before the party starts?



The events happen only during the party.


----------



## Micharlotte

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks @FoxC63.  I will share our experience for sure but ours will be more from a ride + trick or treating perspective. We’ll be at the 3rd party if 2018.
> 
> We are not huge Halloween fans but since a  party falls during our trip where we aren’t going to any of the 4 parks, we will be using this party to mainly experience the rides with shorter lines, trick or treating and possibly meet a character or 2 at the end of the night if lines are shorter.  I would like to see the parade but it will be the second one and if my timid little girl is frightened we’ll do something else.  She doesn’t even know we’re going so it will be an adventure we enjoy together deciding what we’ll do as the night goes on.  This isn’t the conventional way of doing the parties but since it’s a surprise I’d rather let her take the lead and see what happens.
> 
> I think this will also work better for me as I won’t go in with any expectations of what we’ll get done so won’t be disappointed.
> 
> Hopefully our experience will help others behind us who plan their party attendance in a similar manner.


We watched the parade on YouTube so that my timid daughter could see how scary it was beforehand. She was very scared of the grave diggers and the dancing ghosts so she just asked me to watch ahead and tell her when they were coming so we could turn around and look away.


----------



## kyomagi

pooh'smate said:


> The events happen only during the party.



Thanks so i assume no fast passes


----------



## pooh'smate

kyomagi said:


> Thanks so i assume no fast passes



Correct


----------



## scrappinginontario

Micharlotte said:


> We watched the parade on YouTube so that my timid daughter could see how scary it was beforehand. She was very scared of the grave diggers and the dancing ghosts so she just asked me to watch ahead and tell her when they were coming so we could turn around and look away.


 Thanks!  She has watched (portions of) the parade on YouTube (we use the fast forward button often   and i’m okay with that.)  we won’t be watching the stage show for the same reason.  Thankful for YouTube as it’s a great way for her to gauge what she’d like and what we’ll skip.


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> 100% agree. I’m in the same boat (Hallowishes / SW / HEA) three nights in a row. Of the 3, HEA is the most important, IMO, and may be the only one I end up keeping.



SW, and the JBJB parties to me have either been the best I've attended or looked in upon. I really enjoyed SW and regret not having more time in it. I might be biased since we got some Disney (and DIS) magic, but it has definitely been my favorite. I'd consider keeping it as long you get there early, so you can get a good spot for the fireworks/show early (reserved viewing area needs to be back more).


----------



## deedeezee

My usually timid daughter LOVES the grave diggers but I could see how that could have gone either way.


----------



## NewmanFamily6

I purchased tickets for the party 8/24. I have not received tickets in the regular mail. I do still have the confirmation email with the barcode though.


----------



## Haley R

NewmanFamily6 said:


> I purchased tickets for the party 8/24. I have not received tickets in the regular mail. I do still have the confirmation email with the barcode though.


When did you purchase them?


----------



## NewmanFamily6

Haley R said:


> When did you purchase them?


Email says ordered 6/22/18


----------



## Haley R

NewmanFamily6 said:


> Email says ordered 6/22/18


When you bought them did you select to have them mailed to you?


----------



## LucyBC80

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Space Mountain isn't different for the party.





Rich M said:


> I thought it was suppose to be this year or is it for the whole Halloween time???



*From DisneyParksBlog:*
*On Space Mountain, explorers will hurtle through deep space as a new soundtrack and special effects transform the adventure. Can Space Mountain seriously get any better? #favorite*
source


----------



## hswillia07

Does the Haunted Mansion have crazy wait times during the parties? I'm waiting to see how party ticket fast passes work out for people, but if it seems to be working I'll grab two and I'm debating between BTM, Haunted Mansion, and Jungle Cruise. Thanks!


----------



## Rich M

hswillia07 said:


> Does the Haunted Mansion have crazy wait times during the parties? I'm waiting to see how party ticket fast passes work out for people, but if it seems to be working I'll grab two and I'm debating between BTM, Haunted Mansion, and Jungle Cruise. Thanks!



I have found it to be mostly a walk on during parties. Haunted Mansion in Disneyland on the other hand is crazy lines. You should be good I think.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> I have found it to be mostly a walk on during parties. Haunted Mansion in Disneyland on the other hand is crazy lines. You should be good I think.


I’ve had the opposite experience. HM gets extra “spooky” during the party, with the ghosts on the lawn, photo opps and CMs extra made up. We’ve always encountered a decent wait during parties. In fact, at our second party last year (which was a sellout), the line stretched past Momento Mori all night and we never did get on it.
However, if you use a FP @hswillia07, you miss all that.


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> I’ve had the opposite experience. HM gets extra “spooky” during the party, with the ghosts on the lawn, photo opps and CMs extra made up. We’ve always encountered a decent wait during parties. In fact, at our second party last year (which was a sellout), the line stretched past Momento Mori all night and we never did get on it.
> However, if you use a FP @hswillia07, you miss all that.



Good to know that others have experienced lines. If I remember correctly when I went it was almost 5 years ago or maybe longer and there was nothing special about Haunted Mansion at all at that time and we just walked on. I am glad they are doing more to it because it should be one of the major highlights of any Halloween


----------



## bhardy

Is rider swap available during the party?


----------



## hswillia07

Rich M said:


> Good to know that others have experienced lines. If I remember correctly when I went it was almost 5 years ago or maybe longer and there was nothing special about Haunted Mansion at all at that time and we just walked on. I am glad they are doing more to it because it should be one of the major highlights of any Halloween


Thanks for the feedback guys! This is our shortest trip ever with 4 park days + the party and there are just too many rides, not enough time and not enough fast passes! lol


----------



## Nikki G

I'll be going to my first MNSSHP on September 7 and I can't wait. We did MVMCP for the first time last year and will go again this year. I'm curious to see how the two parties compare.


----------



## FoxC63

bhardy said:


> Is rider swap available during the party?



Yes and only between 4pm - 6pm.  Please note this program recently changed, see:
https://wdwuntangled.com/rider-switch/

What isn't guaranteed is the grace period on FP's during party nights. For example, on a normal park day if you have a FP scheduled for 3:30-4:30 you could arrive 5 minutes early or 15 minutes late and still be able to ride.  FP's booked on *party tickets* are not guaranteed.  It is up to the ride CM period.  This has been if effect for a few years.  I think they try to assess the lines with hopes of getting day guests out of the park as soon as possible.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Good to know that others have experienced lines. If I remember correctly when I went it was almost 5 years ago or maybe longer and there was nothing special about Haunted Mansion at all at that time and we just walked on. I am glad they are doing more to it because it should be one of the major highlights of any Halloween



Woof!  Five years is a long time, welcome back!  A lot has changed since then.  Mad Tea Party has always been a walk on but with the new enhancements I'm wondering if this will change.   I cannot imagine it lasting throughout the night but you never know.


----------



## sheila14

pooh'smate said:


> Correct


Most of us have been able to secure FP with our party ticket.


----------



## coolingjupiter

sheila14 said:


> Most of us have been able to secure FP with our party ticket.



Interesting...so you have been able to get fast passes for what times?  4-7?  And you don’t have a day ticket?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

What fastpasses should we book from 4-6 on our MNSSHP ticket? We have 7DMT and PPF on our 2 MK days and on the 3rd, we’re doing EMM. Does it need to be somewhere near Moana? She is the only high priority character for us. I thought about doing Mickey or the princesses? What’s everyone’s thoughts? Oh and our children are small so won’t be doing any mountains!


----------



## PAGA2003

coolingjupiter said:


> Interesting...so you have been able to get fast passes for what times?  4-7?  And you don’t have a day ticket?


 
We do not have park tickets at all for this trip, only the party. My FPs are booked from 3:30-6:00 so I was able to secure three.


----------



## PAGA2003

Momma_Lanier said:


> What fastpasses should we book from 4-6 on our MNSSHP ticket? We have 7DMT and PPF on our 2 MK days and on the 3rd, we’re doing EMM. Does it need to be somewhere near Moana? She is the only high priority character for us. I thought about doing Mickey or the princesses? What’s everyone’s thoughts? Oh and our children are small so won’t be doing any mountains!



My children will be 7 and 2 and I decided to book two FP that typically aren't open during the party. We have Enchanted Tales with Belle and Jungle Cruise as well as Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## Missyrose

FoxC63 said:


> you could arrive 15 minutes early or 10 minutes late and still be able to ride.


The grace period on FPs is 5 minutes early and 15 minutes late.


----------



## amyadams1020

What happens if I'm at a park in the morning and use my three fast passes then? Can I still get some for that 4-6 time frame for MNSSHP? This is our last day at the park if that is an issue.


----------



## Missyrose

amyadams1020 said:


> What happens if I'm at a park in the morning and use my three fast passes then? Can I still get some for that 4-6 time frame for MNSSHP? This is our last day at the park if that is an issue.


You can add FPs one at a time after using your first three. So you can keep getting them all day right through the 4-6 time frame. Or if you go back to your resort in the afternoon  you can add a FP to use when you return for the party at 4


----------



## Momma_Lanier

PAGA2003 said:


> My children will be 7 and 2 and I decided to book two FP that typically aren't open during the party. We have Enchanted Tales with Belle and Jungle Cruise as well as Buzz Lightyear.



Thank you! I didn’t even think of ETWB!


----------



## pooh'smate

sheila14 said:


> Most of us have been able to secure FP with our party ticket.



The poster I as replying to was asking about the special Space Mountain overlay which is only happening during the party and there are no FP during the party.


----------



## FoxC63

Missyrose said:


> The grace period on FPs is 5 minutes early and 15 minutes late.



Yes, you are correct and I did correct my post to prevent confusion just note during special events it is not guaranteed.

- *FP return windows for most rides and character M&Gs are 60 minutes long.* The FP system normally allows a grace period of 5 minutes before and 15 minutes after the return window, but *guests are advised against relying on the grace period. CMs have the ability to override the system and deny entry during the grace period depending on the situation.*
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/#post-55337486"]FastPass+ Frequently Asked Questions Post #2[/URL]


----------



## Airship Ariadne

hswillia07 said:


> Does the Haunted Mansion have crazy wait times during the parties? I'm waiting to see how party ticket fast passes work out for people, but if it seems to be working I'll grab two and I'm debating between BTM, Haunted Mansion, and Jungle Cruise. Thanks!



I've only been to the party once, on Halloween in 2017...sold out party, and the line was long, but I wouldn't call it "crazy" think an hour at the peak...but with all the characters roaming the lawn and line to entertain, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

had such a fun time last year, we just booked a trip again this year with the pixie dust that arrived in the mail...going for just a four day trip...two party nights! taking the 17 year old because she missed the last trip...she's done the Christmas ones, but know she would like this one even better. Reserved the dessert party with plaza viewing to ensure good fireworks viewing.

It is all part of a year long "enjoy everything we can" before she goes away to college in 2019.


----------



## inspectorgadget

PAGA2003 said:


> My children will be 7 and 2 and I decided to book two FP that typically aren't open during the party. We have Enchanted Tales with Belle and Jungle Cruise as well as Buzz Lightyear.


At 2017 mnsshp we had FP for Peter pan, haunted mansion and Jungle Cruise (FP between 3:15 and 6:15). The FP line for jungle cruise was 45 min! And that line is brutally hot! We were miserable. In 2015 however, our FP for jungle cruise at mnsshp (between 4 and 7) was a walk on. So I don't know why it was so bad last year. We are skipping Jungle cruise this year.


----------



## Melanie230

FoxC63 said:


> Not at all, been there done that.  It worked really well from kindergarten through eighth grade, but from ninth through senior year we'll avoid taking time off during the last week of October to make our annual trip, too many obligations:  Scouts, music, sports, church and volunteering, all of which should help make college applications shine and teach our son a few life lessons.



My daughter will be a Junior this year.  I know I shouldn't do it, but we will just talk to her teachers before we go and let them know she will miss a few days.  Hopefully we can get the work done BEFORE she leaves.


----------



## sheila14

coolingjupiter said:


> Interesting...so you have been able to get fast passes for what times?  4-7?  And you don’t have a day ticket?


I have a two day pass. I will be using it on Wednesday my arrival day and then Thursday.  I have decided to rest on Friday before entering the Halloween party. I was able to secure 2 fast passes: first one at 4:10 and the second at 5:25.


----------



## sheila14

PAGA2003 said:


> We do not have park tickets at all for this trip, only the party. My FPs are booked from 3:30-6:00 so I was able to secure three.


Be careful with the early one because someone on here had one before 4 pm and was informed by WDW to cancel it because the party does not start until 4pm.


----------



## Rich M

Melanie230 said:


> My daughter will be a Junior this year.  I know I shouldn't do it, but we will just talk to her teachers before we go and let them know she will miss a few days.  Hopefully we can get the work done BEFORE she leaves.



Most schools are good about this. Some are really anal about it because they can’t excuse absences for vacation and if your kid isn’t excused they don’t get paid for them. My nephews school does a really cool program that allows students to take vacation and have all the work from the teachers prior to the trip. In order to make sure they are doing it they required them to email homework in through out the time they were out. Everyday we took a break at the hotel and required them to do 2 hours of home work each day in the room. It worked out great. Have a great trip


----------



## scrappinginontario

sheila14 said:


> Be careful with the early one because someone on here had one before 4 pm and was informed by WDW to cancel it because the party does not start until 4pm.


 My FPs start at 3:15 and I haven’t received anything from Disney about them being before 4:00.  They are booked on the party ticket as that’s the only ticket I have on my account.  I’ve been keeping an eye on them and they’re still there.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Be careful with the early one because someone on here had one before 4 pm and was informed by WDW to cancel it because the party does not start until 4pm.



I'm thinking they were targeted for some unknown reason like last year.


----------



## KT0191

scrappinginontario said:


> My FPs start at 3:15 and I haven’t received anything from Disney about them being before 4:00.  They are booked on the party ticket as that’s the only ticket I have on my account.  I’ve been keeping an eye on them and they’re still there.


Same here and I have a 6 day park hopper ticket with my MNSSHP ticket. My FPs start at 3:20p and nothing from Disney (hopefully it stays that way!)


----------



## FoxC63

KT0191 said:


> Same here and I have a 6 day park hopper ticket with my MNSSHP ticket. My FPs start at 3:20p and nothing from Disney (hopefully it stays that way!)



Sending Pixie dust to you and @scrappinginontario as well as anyone with FP's on their party tickets.  Goodness knows we really don't need anymore dreaded emails!


----------



## KrazeeK120

I’m really sorry if this has already been asked...I don5 have time to read the whole thread!

I’m considering the Halloween party. We would be going on arrival night. Will the system know to take the party ticket and not my regular ticket? I’ve never done a hard ticket event and am not sure how it works.


----------



## Haley R

KrazeeK120 said:


> I’m really sorry if this has already been asked...I don5 have time to read the whole thread!
> 
> I’m considering the Halloween party. We would be going on arrival night. Will the system know to take the party ticket and not my regular ticket? I’ve never done a hard ticket event and am not sure how it works.


You just need to make sure you go through the Event Entrance. This entrance is usually in the middle of the turn stiles and is clearly labeled. I'm sure you'll see other people lined up there to get in as well.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Well, looks like I truly will be a guinea pig for the dessert party on the first night. 
Winston just called again, and repeated what later CMs have told you all. Check in at 4:30 at the podium, they will tell us everything then, probably not before. Yikes!
He said they sent over a list to them and they will use that list to identify those with parade viewing.-figured that much.
He said they do not know where viewing is, nor how it will work with parade at 9:15 and dessert party starting at 9:15.

Guess we will have to be surprised.


----------



## Airship Ariadne

Melanie230 said:


> My daughter will be a Junior this year.  I know I shouldn't do it, but we will just talk to her teachers before we go and let them know she will miss a few days.  Hopefully we can get the work done BEFORE she leaves.



We took our daughter out twice in elementary, and once in middle school...we thought we wouldn't take her out in high school so as not to impact her college chances. But our daughter will be a senior, and so won't matter as much as it would have freshman-junior year. She isn't planning to go to an exclusive or Ivy League school,  and as of May, her transcript plus SAT/ACT scores qualify her to receive guaranteed admission to two of the three schools she is interested in (her top two choices...the third is just there to make my alumni father happy she is considering it)...and both of those start making scholarship offers in November...so her fall senior year grades won't impact admission or scholarship consideration...as long as she passes, she is good.

She went a couple years ago with her high school band...but it was before Pandora opened, and they didn't get to spend too much time in her favorite parks...and the Halloween party has always been on her list...and we had to cancel a Memorial Day trip to LA we had planned and the flight credits expired this Nov.

I honestly think the most grief we are going to get is from the band director and color guard instructor as she will miss a couple of rehearsals...as if right now, they didn't have a competition set for the Saturday we fly out, but that might change...we aren't going to let them know until closer so they don't punish her by making her an alternate.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Darn you people.

I noticed this thread way back in February but I didn't plan on doing a Halloween party this year so I never read any of it. Then today I thought I'd take a look and see what kind of costumes people were coming up with, what cool merch was going to be available, etc., just for fun, and NOW I WANT TO GO!

And I'm quite sure no one here is going to try to talk me out of it...


----------



## SDSorority

FoxC63 said:


> I was looking at the Official 2018 MNSSHP Guest List Thread (READ POST 2 before posting!) to see just how the parties are filling up and found a really informative video posted and created by @SDSorority .  This is her MNSSHP experience from 2017 and includes Allergen Friendly how to's, Haunted Mansion and a sweet Happy Hallowishes tip!   Please see:  Post #151
> 
> Excellent job @SDSorority



Aw I'm so glad it was helpful!!


----------



## heazer

Just a heads up about the Space Mountain overlay.....hopefully first party goers can update, but with other events the ride is closed while they change it up.  

For instance with the Star Wars Galactic Nights parties, they had to close down the RnRC for about an hour to get the Star Wars overlay in place.  If they have to follow this for MNSSHP to get the Halloween overlay on Space Mountain, folks may need to adjust their plans/expectation for the night about what time they will be riding that ride.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

heazer said:


> Just a heads up about the Space Mountain overlay.....hopefully first party goers can update, but with other events the ride is closed while they change it up.
> 
> For instance with the Star Wars Galactic Nights parties, they had to close down the RnRC for about an hour to get the Star Wars overlay in place.  If they have to follow this for MNSSHP to get the Halloween overlay on Space Mountain, folks may need to adjust their plans/expectation for the night about what time they will be riding that ride.



I would expect them to close it early for day guests in order to prep it then.  But my expectations do not necessarily match what Disney does.


----------



## anneboleyn

heazer said:


> Just a heads up about the Space Mountain overlay.....hopefully first party goers can update, but with other events the ride is closed while they change it up.
> 
> For instance with the Star Wars Galactic Nights parties, they had to close down the RnRC for about an hour to get the Star Wars overlay in place.  If they have to follow this for MNSSHP to get the Halloween overlay on Space Mountain, folks may need to adjust their plans/expectation for the night about what time they will be riding that ride.



I figured they would do the switch from 6:00-7:00.


----------



## dubskates

We are finally settled on our costumes! There are eight of us, four grownups and four kids. Following a Pokémon theme (all four kids are obsessed!) we’ll have grownups loosely costumed as Ash, Serena, Jessie and James, and kids as Pikachu, Squirtle, Meowth and Wobbuffet. (Couldn’t convince our Squirtle to be a Fennekin...)


----------



## Haley R

dubskates said:


> We are finally settled on our costumes! There are eight of us, four grownups and four kids. Following a Pokémon theme (all four kids are obsessed!) we’ll have grownups loosely costumed as Ash, Serena, Jessie and James, and kids as Pikachu, Squirtle, Meowth and Wobbuffet. (Couldn’t convince our Squirtle to be a Fennekin...)


I love it!


----------



## MomDad&2boys

I'm just making my 3 Fps for the pre-MNSHHP time, are there any rides that offer something special during MNSHHP time that I should wait to ride during party time instead of using a FP prior to the event starting?


----------



## Haley R

MomDad&2boys said:


> I'm just making my 3 Fps for the pre-MNSHHP time, are there any rides that offer something special during MNSHHP time that I should wait to ride during party time instead of using a FP prior to the event starting?


Space, tea cups, and I believe pirates have been announced to have extra effects this year.


----------



## bethbuchall

MomDad&2boys said:


> I'm just making my 3 Fps for the pre-MNSHHP time, are there any rides that offer something special during MNSHHP time that I should wait to ride during party time instead of using a FP prior to the event starting?



In addition to the ones that have special effects, remember that not all rides are open for the party, so you may want to FP some of those for the 4:00-6:00 time.


----------



## KT0191

So I emailed guest services asking if I could get confirmation if BTMR will be open or closed during the party and if it was indeed closed, it would be highly disappointing and whatnot. I got this email back:

Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!

The Big Thunder Mountain Railroad attraction will be open all-day including the time when the Mickey's Not-So Scary Halloween Party. I am not seeing any annoucements for refurbishments for this attractions during the Fall season.

If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us directly by replying to this email. We will be more than happy to assist you further.

Sincerely,

Paco Gregory
eCommerce Sales and Service Team


----------



## sheila14

KT0191 said:


> So I emailed guest services asking if I could get confirmation if BTMR will be open or closed during the party and if it was indeed closed, it would be highly disappointing and whatnot. I got this email back:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> The Big Thunder Mountain Railroad attraction will be open all-day including the time when the Mickey's Not-So Scary Halloween Party. I am not seeing any annoucements for refurbishments for this attractions during the Fall season.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us directly by replying to this email. We will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Paco Gregory
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team


I would love for this to be opened!!!!


----------



## anneboleyn

KT0191 said:


> So I emailed guest services asking if I could get confirmation if BTMR will be open or closed during the party and if it was indeed closed, it would be highly disappointing and whatnot. I got this email back:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> The Big Thunder Mountain Railroad attraction will be open all-day including the time when the Mickey's Not-So Scary Halloween Party. I am not seeing any annoucements for refurbishments for this attractions during the Fall season.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us directly by replying to this email. We will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Paco Gregory
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team



Well that is good to hear! Hopefully Paco is right!


----------



## inspectorgadget

KT0191 said:


> So I emailed guest services asking if I could get confirmation if BTMR will be open or closed during the party and if it was indeed closed, it would be highly disappointing and whatnot. I got this email back:
> 
> Thank you for contacting the Walt Disney World® Resort!
> 
> The Big Thunder Mountain Railroad attraction will be open all-day including the time when the Mickey's Not-So Scary Halloween Party. I am not seeing any annoucements for refurbishments for this attractions during the Fall season.
> 
> If you have any other questions, please do not hesitate to contact us directly by replying to this email. We will be more than happy to assist you further.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Paco Gregory
> eCommerce Sales and Service Team



If it will be open, the website needs to list it as being open! Some of us on this board have previously contacted Disney about btmrr being open/closed during the party, but I don't believe any of us received an answer as definitive as this. But still, CMs are so often so wrong, sadly. Hopefully this is true though. Fingers crossed!


----------



## FoxC63

Melanie230 said:


> My daughter will be a Junior this year.  I know I shouldn't do it, but we will just talk to her teachers before we go and let them know she will miss a few days.  Hopefully we can get the work done BEFORE she leaves.





Rich M said:


> Most schools are good about this. Some are really anal about it because they can’t excuse absences for vacation and if your kid isn’t excused they don’t get paid for them. My nephews school does a really cool program that allows students to take vacation and have all the work from the teachers prior to the trip. In order to make sure they are doing it they required them to email homework in through out the time they were out. Everyday we took a break at the hotel and required them to do 2 hours of home work each day in the room. It worked out great. Have a great trip



We've never had any issues before.  End of the semester finals are during the last week in October from here on out.  Super sucks, total bummer and there's no way I'm pulling my son out during this time.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> We've never had any issues before.  End of the semester finals are during the last week in October from here on out.  Super sucks, total bummer and there's no way I'm pulling my son out during this time.



Our schools no longer excuse vacations but my daughter (will be a junior as well) will not miss school unless she is ill.
She has a 4.0 and is very anal about her schooling.
I suppose that is a good thing, but it stinks for Disney vacations. 
No more pulling them from school...
( until she is off to college then I can pull my youngest until he is older )


----------



## ImagineersApprentice

Does anyone remember back in 2007 on the wonderland treat trail behind Indy Speedway when they had card characters from Alice in Wonderland were handing out candy?

I’m trying to find a picture of them please.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Space, tea cups, and I believe pirates have been announced to have extra effects this year.


HM is better during the party as well (CMs in extra makeup, photo opps in the area, ghosts on the lawn).


----------



## coolingjupiter

Cluelyss said:


> HM is better during the party as well (CMs in extra makeup, photo opps in the area, ghosts on the lawn).



So excited!


----------



## FoxC63

ImagineersApprentice said:


> Does anyone remember back in 2007 on the wonderland treat trail behind Indy Speedway when they had card characters from Alice in Wonderland were handing out candy?
> 
> I’m trying to find a picture of them please.



I honestly don't remember card characters handing out candy but I do remember the Alice in Wonderland set up on the lawn.


----------



## FoxC63

The Evil Queen looks really mad at me!


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well, looks like I truly will be a guinea pig for the dessert party on the first night.
> Winston just called again, and repeated what later CMs have told you all. Check in at 4:30 at the podium, they will tell us everything then, probably not before. Yikes!
> He said they sent over a list to them and they will use that list to identify those with parade viewing.-figured that much.
> He said they do not know where viewing is, nor how it will work with parade at 9:15 and dessert party starting at 9:15.
> 
> Guess we will have to be surprised.



Ugh, the waiting until the night of for details is brutal. And I'm sorry you're a guinea pig, because that's even more brutal for you. 

I'm a bit confused about the 4:30 check-in time, there must be a window there because it's not realistic to expect everyone to be there at exactly 4:30. I plan to call back into my contact, but I'm waiting a little longer to see if more details get released first.

Interesting that he is actually stating 9:15 as the parade time since that is not published anywhere yet and that time is just not going to work with a 9:15 party start time.  I can't for the life of me come up with a solution where they can make that timing work without seriously cutting into the dessert time. And to be honest, it doesn't sound they have yet either otherwise they would have those details to share.


----------



## MomDad&2boys

bethbuchall said:


> In addition to the ones that have special effects, remember that not all rides are open for the party, so you may want to FP some of those for the 4:00-6:00 time.



Do we know what we can expect to be closed?  I've made FPs for Little Mermaid, Buzz and Jungle Cruise.  In my party of five, I have only 2 thrill ride seekers so the plan was to split the group at the end of the party so the 2 could head off to all the Mountains.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MomDad&2boys said:


> Do we know what we can expect to be closed?  I've made FPs for Little Mermaid, Buzz and Jungle Cruise.  In my party of five, I have only 2 thrill ride seekers so the plan was to split the group at the end of the party so the 2 could head off to all the Mountains.


  If you go to the first few posts it shows what will be open.  You can plan that as of this time, all other attractions will be closed during the party.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> Ugh, the waiting until the night of for details is brutal. And I'm sorry you're a guinea pig, because that's even more brutal for you.
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the 4:30 check-in time, there must be a window there because it's not realistic to expect everyone to be there at exactly 4:30. I plan to call back into my contact, but I'm waiting a little longer to see if more details get released first.
> 
> Interesting that he is actually stating 9:15 as the parade time since that is not published anywhere yet and that time is just not going to work with a 9:15 party start time.  I can't for the life of me come up with a solution where they can make that timing work without seriously cutting into the dessert time. And to be honest, it doesn't sound they have yet either otherwise they would have those details to share.


We were told to check in between 4:30 and 6:30, so I think 4:30 is just the earliest you can check in?

And I agree, there’s no way they can do the parade at 9:15 when the dessert party starts at the same time (and actually, the garden party starts at 8:45!)

Bless you, guinea pigs!


----------



## rachdawn26

I'm purchasing tickets as an AP for me, my sister and niece and nephew.  I assume they will just drop into my MDE and then I assign who they belong to for them to link to their magic band as long as our MDE accounts are linked?  There is a fifth person (mom) on the trip, but she won't be attending MNSSHP and I don't want her to get a linked ticket since she'll be on my account.


----------



## FoxC63

MomDad&2boys said:


> Do we know what we can expect to be closed?  I've made FPs for Little Mermaid, Buzz and Jungle Cruise.  In my party of five, I have only 2 thrill ride seekers so the plan was to split the group at the end of the party so the 2 could head off to all the Mountains.



Go here: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989842"]Post #8[/URL]


----------



## TIME4DIZ

rachdawn26 said:


> I assume they will just drop into my MDE and then I assign who they belong to for them to link to their magic band as long as our MDE accounts are linked?



Correct. I purchased 4. They appeared in my MDE assigned to 4 people and I was able to reassign to the 4 people going to the party.


----------



## ImagineersApprentice

FoxC63 said:


> I honestly don't remember card characters handing out candy but I do remember the Alice in Wonderland set up on the lawn.
> View attachment 335721
> 
> View attachment 335722
> 
> View attachment 335723
> 
> View attachment 335724


Yes, thank you! I miss those decorations. I’ll have to keep searching, there’s got to be pictures somewhere on the internet.


----------



## kyomagi

When are we getting a sneak peak at the halloween merch for this year?  I am hoping soon since it is starting in August this year


----------



## FoxC63

ImagineersApprentice said:


> Yes, thank you! I miss those decorations. I’ll have to keep searching, there’s got to be pictures somewhere on the internet.



I'll be more then happy to send you what I have if those are of interest to you, just PM me your email address and I'll send you a file!  Sorry I don't have the ones you're specifically looking for.


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> When are we getting a sneak peak at the halloween merch for this year?  I am hoping soon since it is starting in August this year



The following is when we received information last year, there's really no way of knowing when Disney will release this but they do have a pattern.

*From Disney Parks Blog*

Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
*From Disney Bloggers*

Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
*Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*

Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
Character information
*EDIT:*  Here's a link of what has been released thus far:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989875"]Post #11[/URL]


----------



## indoshakespeare

Do Cinderella/Elena and Rapunzel/Tiana continue to meet people in the Princess Hall during the party?


----------



## mara512

indoshakespeare said:


> Do Cinderella/Elena and Rapunzel/Tiana continue to meet people in the Princess Hall during the party?



Yes they have in the past.  Check out first page of posts to get most updated information.


----------



## sbarisch

Good morning everyone!  Just to provide an update on FP+ during the party... I made my fastpasses this morning at 7am EST prompt.  The system has been quite glitchy, but what was most frustrating is that it will not allow me to make fastpasses for my 6 day ticket + MNSSHP (after 4). It will only allow me to make fastpasses on the number of days I have on my 6-day ticket, not on the hard ticket, too.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sbarisch said:


> Good morning everyone!  Just to provide an update on FP+ during the party... I made my fastpasses this morning at 7am EST prompt.  The system has been quite glitchy, but what was most frustrating is that it will not allow me to make fastpasses for my 6 day ticket + MNSSHP (after 4). It will only allow me to make fastpasses on the number of days I have on my 6-day ticket, not on the hard ticket, too.


  Are you attempting to book FPs on 7 different calendar days or are you attempting to book 6 FPs on your party day?  3 normal + 3 Party?


----------



## sbarisch

Scratch that!  I deleted my party night FP+, added the 6th day ticket FP+, then it allowed me to make my party night FP+.


----------



## sbarisch

3 FP+/6 days plus 3 FP+/party night.


----------



## Best Aunt

sbarisch said:


> Good morning everyone!  Just to provide an update on FP+ during the party... I made my fastpasses this morning at 7am EST prompt.  The system has been quite glitchy, but what was most frustrating is that it will not allow me to make fastpasses for my 6 day ticket + MNSSHP (after 4). It will only allow me to make fastpasses on the number of days I have on my 6-day ticket, not on the hard ticket, too.



Can someone remind me of how the Fastpass rules work if you have a regular ticket and a party ticket for that day?

For example, I have an Annual Pass.  I also have a party ticket.  Assume the Party Ticket is in my own MDE account (same as my Annual Pass), not a different account.  I am not staying Club Level, so ignore the rules about buying extra Fastpasses.

Is it an either/or situation?  Meaning I can make 3 Fastpasses in advance for before 4:00 pm that day using my Annual Pass *OR* I can make 3 Fastpasses in advance for after 4:00 pm that day using my Party Ticket.

Or can I do both in advance?

Edit - I think somebody answered my question while I was typing it out.


----------



## Spridell

With all the costume rules, I was wondering what you all think of this costume for a 6 year old? 

Will they allow it?

It deflates in 2 seconds to nothing and my guess is after about 20 min in it he will want to take it off anyway.

what u all think?

thanks


----------



## FoxC63

Spridell said:


> With all the costume rules, I was wondering what you all think of this costume for a 6 year old?
> 
> Will they allow it?
> 
> It deflates in 2 seconds to nothing and my guess is after about 20 min in it he will want to take it off anyway.
> 
> what u all think?
> 
> thanks



I would check out this:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/"]Post #1[/URL] There is even a video.


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> Can someone remind me of how the Fastpass rules work if you have a regular ticket and a party ticket for that day?
> 
> For example, I have an Annual Pass.  I also have a party ticket.  Assume the Party Ticket is in my own MDE account (same as my Annual Pass), not a different account.  I am not staying Club Level, so ignore the rules about buying extra Fastpasses.
> 
> Is it an either/or situation?  Meaning I can make 3 Fastpasses in advance for before 4:00 pm that day using my Annual Pass *OR* I can make 3 Fastpasses in advance for after 4:00 pm that day using my Party Ticket.
> 
> Or can I do both in advance?
> 
> Edit - I think somebody answered my question while I was typing it out.


Either or if the tickets are in the same account. You are still limited to 3/day in this case.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Spridell said:


> With all the costume rules, I was wondering what you all think of this costume for a 6 year old?
> 
> Will they allow it?
> 
> It deflates in 2 seconds to nothing and my guess is after about 20 min in it he will want to take it off anyway.
> 
> what u all think?
> 
> thanks



My 6 yr old has this costume, he wore it at home 2 yrs ago for Halloween. FAVORITE.
I can't answer your question if it is allowed. I would think it would be okay since his face shows, but it does get pretty bulky, so would they consider that in the way of others?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Spridell said:


> With all the costume rules, I was wondering what you all think of this costume for a 6 year old?
> 
> Will they allow it?
> 
> It deflates in 2 seconds to nothing and my guess is after about 20 min in it he will want to take it off anyway.
> 
> what u all think?
> 
> thanks


  Depending on the date of the party you're attending, I would be concerned about how hot your son would be if you're going to an August or early September party.  Those dates are often still melt-your-face-off-hot so I could not imagine being inside a plastic costume that presumably does not breathe at all.  It's cute, just looks HOT!


----------



## Spridell

scrappinginontario said:


> Depending on the date of the party you're attending, I would be concerned about how hot your son would be if you're going to an August or early September party.  Those dates are often still melt-your-face-off-hot so I could not imagine being inside a plastic costume that presumably does not breathe at all.  It's cute, just looks HOT!



Going on Halloween night.  So hopefully not that bad


----------



## amalone1013

If you have an AP, how many discounted tickets can you buy? Are you limited to just one?


----------



## Cluelyss

amalone1013 said:


> If you have an AP, how many discounted tickets can you buy? Are you limited to just one?


Up to 10 adult and 10 child tickets.


----------



## dachsie

Cluelyss said:


> Up to 10 adult and 10 child tickets.


I was told 5.  I guess you have to call and ask for sure


----------



## amalone1013

Thanks @Cluelyss and @dachsie. I'd be getting two... I'm seeing if it's worth it to get one AP for our trip this year.


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> I was told 5.  I guess you have to call and ask for sure


The website let me add 10 of each to my cart. I did not, however, complete the transaction so may have had an issue at check out?


----------



## Cluelyss

amalone1013 said:


> Thanks @Cluelyss and @dachsie. I'd be getting two... I'm seeing if it's worth it to get one AP for our trip this year.


Just want to make sure you know the discount is not offered every night, and it’s only about $5 a ticket.


----------



## Raya

2 vs. 3 FP for party days?

We are only attending the party - no other tickets - but staying onsite. Went to book our FPs today and got 2 FPs for each day. One from 3:50 to 4:50, one from 5:00 to 6pm (party 1) along with 3:30 to 4:30 and 4:50 to 5:50 (party 2). Is there a way to work the times to get 3 FPs during the 2 hours a party guest could be in that park? I'm wondering if there's no set rule of only 2, but functionally there's no way to fit 3 in for the time period. I did have one pass that started at 5:30 at one point, but it was a 30 minute pass, the window ended at 6.


----------



## RJstanis

Also made my fast passes this morning for my party only ticket for Sept 9th with no issues, with first time slot starting at 330p. No issues of availability getting 7DMT either. Not having BTMR on party night as of now made me use one I normally wouldn't on it but oh well.


----------



## RJstanis

Raya said:


> 2 vs. 3 FP for party days?
> 
> We are only attending the party - no other tickets - but staying onsite. Went to book our FPs today and got 2 FPs for each day. One from 3:50 to 4:50, one from 5:00 to 6pm (party 1) along with 3:30 to 4:30 and 4:50 to 5:50 (party 2). Is there a way to work the times to get 3 FPs during the 2 hours a party guest could be in that park? I'm wondering if there's no set rule of only 2, but functionally there's no way to fit 3 in for the time period. I did have one pass that started at 5:30 at one point, but it was a 30 minute pass, the window ended at 6.



I just did that this morning like many others. Easiest way is to do 330p-430p, 430p-530p, 530p-6p.

I schedule the first two somewhat close to each other so you basically do them back to back and gives you more than enough time to do your last one. Other strategies, I pick FP for ones that have long lines during the party (7DMT, peter pan, etc), aren't offered during the party (jungle cruise, BTMR, Enchanted Tales, etc), or now the same ride during or before the party. I also book my first one as the least of the 3 I want to do in case I have issues getting to or in the park by 4p. Just suggestions


----------



## amalone1013

Cluelyss said:


> Just want to make sure you know the discount is not offered every night, and it’s only about $5 a ticket.


Yeah, it would just be like the little cherry on top of other savings from an AP.


----------



## ashleymrush

2 quick questions:

1) During the party, can you see wait times on MDE? Just thinking I might want to look at trends if wait times for SM, PotC, etc. from home before I go to the party. I’m going to the second to last party so I’m expecting longer waits. 

2) Is there usually a MNSSHP special Christmas ornament? It’s tradition to get an ornament each time we go so I am hoping for something special.


----------



## sherlockmiles

ashleymrush said:


> 2) Is there usually a MNSSHP special Christmas ornament? It’s tradition to get an ornament each time we go so I am hoping for something special.



Last year there was a really nice dated jackolantern ornament that lit up.  
I'm really hoping they do that again as we also always get an ornament


----------



## CJK

To the adult-only groups on this thread, why do YOU go to MNSSHP? Let me preface this by saying I'm a MNSSHP veteran and have been too many times to count. However, dh is trying VERY hard to convince me not to go this year. We used to love the trick or treating, shows and ambiance. We don't wait in lines to meet the characters, but we do walk by the popular ones and try to take some pictures. We've gotten some pretty good ones over the years. Our pics of J & S last year were terrific. Anyway, this brings us to this year. Due to health reasons, we won't be trick or treating if we do decide to go. We wouldn't get the allergy friendly stuff either, so no treats. Dh is tired of the shows/parade/fireworks. He enjoys them all immensely, but feels like we've 'been there, done that' after several consecutive years. I've read about the upcoming changes to some of the rides (i.e. Space & Pirates), but I don't think that's enough to convince him to go again. I'm waiting for reviews from the first couple parties to decide. Since this party is my favorite special event in Disney, I wanted to ask fellow adults on this thread why do YOU go? Looking for a little inspiration.


----------



## Haley R

CJK said:


> To the adult-only groups on this thread, why do YOU go to MNSSHP? Let me preface this by saying I'm a MNSSHP veteran and have been too many times to count. However, dh is trying VERY hard to convince me not to go this year. We used to love the trick or treating, shows and ambiance. We don't wait in lines to meet the characters, but we do walk by the popular ones and try to take some pictures. We've gotten some pretty good ones over the years. Our pics of J & S last year were terrific. Anyway, this brings us to this year. Due to health reasons, we won't be trick or treating if we do decide to go. We wouldn't get the allergy friendly stuff either, so no treats. Dh is tired of the shows/parade/fireworks. He enjoys them all immensely, but feels like we've 'been there, done that' after several consecutive years. I've read about the upcoming changes to some of the rides (i.e. Space & Pirates), but I don't think that's enough to convince him to go again. I'm waiting for reviews from the first couple parties to decide. Since this party is my favorite special event in Disney, I wanted to ask fellow adults on this thread why do YOU go? Looking for a little inspiration.


Is there someone else that could go with you instead? This year will be our first time there. I’m really excited to see the special characters, trick or treat, watch the fireworks and parade, and ride rides with less of a wait. I’m also really excited to buy special treats and merchandise.


----------



## Rich M

CJK said:


> To the adult-only groups on this thread, why do YOU go to MNSSHP? Let me preface this by saying I'm a MNSSHP veteran and have been too many times to count. However, dh is trying VERY hard to convince me not to go this year. We used to love the trick or treating, shows and ambiance. We don't wait in lines to meet the characters, but we do walk by the popular ones and try to take some pictures. We've gotten some pretty good ones over the years. Our pics of J & S last year were terrific. Anyway, this brings us to this year. Due to health reasons, we won't be trick or treating if we do decide to go. We wouldn't get the allergy friendly stuff either, so no treats. Dh is tired of the shows/parade/fireworks. He enjoys them all immensely, but feels like we've 'been there, done that' after several consecutive years. I've read about the upcoming changes to some of the rides (i.e. Space & Pirates), but I don't think that's enough to convince him to go again. I'm waiting for reviews from the first couple parties to decide. Since this party is my favorite special event in Disney, I wanted to ask fellow adults on this thread why do YOU go? Looking for a little inspiration.



This year is easy to answer that question, They have new offerings and effects to two rides. That alone makes me want to go see something that I can't see if I wasn't going.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ashleymrush said:


> 2 quick questions:
> 
> 1) During the party, can you see wait times on MDE? Just thinking I might want to look at trends if wait times for SM, PotC, etc. from home before I go to the party. I’m going to the second to last party so I’m expecting longer waits.
> 
> 2) Is there usually a MNSSHP special Christmas ornament? It’s tradition to get an ornament each time we go so I am hoping for something special.



Yes, wait times will show up on the app during parties, although they’re often at their base/default time for much of the night.  Eg, IASW will show 5 or 10 mins, but that really means it’s a walk-on.  

Sometimes there aren’t enough people in line and the app will show some odd results.  Like every ride will be 5 or 10 mins and Astro Orbitor will be 45 - that’s a sure sign something is amiss.  

But they’re still a reasonable go-by to see trends in my opinion.


----------



## Stephy811

Rich M said:


> This year is easy to answer that question, They have new offerings and effects to two rides. That alone makes me want to go see something that I can't see if I wasn't going.


Sorry if I missed this...what two rides will have different effects?


----------



## Rich M

Stephy811 said:


> Sorry if I missed this...what two rides will have different effects?



Space Mountain and Tea Cups. I think they also added something in the Dumbo area or something also.


----------



## Rich M

Rich M said:


> Space Mountain and Tea Cups. I think they also added something in the Dumbo area or something also.


----------



## Rich M

I have the dessert party booked but started to wonder if it would be better to add a second Halloween party and skip the dessert party.  Its not that much more to be able to go to another party from the dessert party.


----------



## mara512

Rich M said:


> I have the dessert party booked but started to wonder if it would be better to add a second Halloween party and skip the dessert party.  Its not that much more to be able to go to another party from the dessert party.



Me personally I would do a second Halloween party. But I am sure you will get some who would keep the dessert party.


----------



## Rich M

mara512 said:


> Me personally I would do a second Halloween party. But I am sure you will get some who would keep the dessert party.



I don't know why it never donned on me that I am basically paying for one party and 2/3 of the price of another party for the value of booking it. It is starting to make me really think.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> I have the dessert party booked but started to wonder if it would be better to add a second Halloween party and skip the dessert party.  Its not that much more to be able to go to another party from the dessert party.



Two parties all the way for me.  I’ve done it twice now and honestly, until coming around the DIS I was pretty sure I was the only one crazy enough to do two.  

But having done it, we find it really enhances our enjoyment of the parties.  We can take our time and focus on certain things, be flexible, etc.  

Not sure I can pull it off this year given our potential fall travel schedules, but I’m kind of itching to do it again.


----------



## chiisai

I am adding Pirates to our plan.  Have to make sure we get on for Gunpowder Pete, whatever that ends up being. 

I am going to figure it out and then post it on the itinerary thread; I think must dos, in no order, are sorcerer’s card, Pirates, a couple trick or treating spots (including tiki room), haunted mansion, thunder mountain if open, boo to you parade and hallowishes (have terrace dessert party, pre-change), and the oogie boogie popcorn bucket (if they have it).  Then, if enough time the cadaver dans, some photos, and/or rides with low lines. 

We will be part of the first souls crew and will report back!


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Two parties all the way for me.  I’ve done it twice now and honestly, until coming around the DIS I was pretty sure I was the only one crazy enough to do two.
> 
> But having done it, we find it really enhances our enjoyment of the parties.  We can take our time and focus on certain things, be flexible, etc.
> 
> Not sure I can pull it off this year given our potential fall travel schedules, but I’m kind of itching to do it again.



So I will be there over a two week span.  Would you do one each week or two on the same week?


----------



## JenniferYoung44

Has anyone tried to make fast passes on a part day yet? Can you still do them from 4-6?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> So I will be there over a two week span.  Would you do one each week or two on the same week?



Two weeks?  Then heck yeah I'd be doing two parties!  

Not sure what party day options you have, but if it were me I'd be picking certain days of the week as a first priority and trying to space it out as a second priority.  It probably does make some sense to space it out if it works in your schedule.


----------



## dachsie

Rich M said:


> I have the dessert party booked but started to wonder if it would be better to add a second Halloween party and skip the dessert party.  Its not that much more to be able to go to another party from the dessert party.


I would do the second party. Fireworks can be seen in more places than just the hub and you’ll have 2 chances to see them


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Two weeks?  Then heck yeah I'd be doing two parties!
> 
> Not sure what party day options you have, but if it were me I'd be picking certain days of the week as a first priority and trying to space it out as a second priority.  It probably does make some sense to space it out if it works in your schedule.



I am going to be there Oct 8th to Oct 11th then leave for a cruise Oct 11th to Oct 14th.  Then back at Disney Oct 14th to Oct 20th.  I have tickets to the party on Oct 16th right now.


----------



## sbarisch

JenniferYoung44 said:


> Has anyone tried to make fast passes on a part day yet? Can you still do them from 4-6?


Yep, though you will need to make sure to book your party fastpasses LAST or else it will tell you that you are out of days.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I am going to be there Oct 8th to Oct 11th then leave for a cruise Oct 11th to Oct 14th.  Then back at Disney Oct 14th to Oct 20th.  I have tickets to the party on Oct 16th right now.



If this were me, I'd plan to attend a party during this time Oct 8th to Oct 11th.  I wouldn't purchase tickets for the second party but definitely pencil it in.  If you end up with inclement weather on the first party you would have the ability to switch days during the second half of your trip without additional money from your pocket.  These tickets won't sell out either and you can monitor what's going on during the cruise.  

Again I'm not sure why some people got refunds or other compensation while others didn't.  In my experience and from reading all the posts these past few years, Disney has always been very generous so I don't know what went wrong last year.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm waiting until a couple days before my intended date to buy our tickets so I can be fairly sure we'll get decent weather. If it's rainy, I have a backup date in mind. I'm not even telling the kids we're going until then. But I'm fairly local so this is easy for me to do.

Last year was going to be a very busy one for my family so we decided to skip buying APs that year. I really missed Disney and was sad that I would not get to take my traditional birthday trip in December. I decided to take the kids to a MNSSHP in September to get a little taste of Disney. 

The weather was horrible. Rain, rain, rain. Of course I didn't blame Disney for the rain, but what was bad was the lack of organization. NOTHING happened on schedule but none of the CMs had any idea what was going on. We waited for a parade that never happened (well, it happened, long after we gave up and left), as well as the Hocus Pocus show and the fireworks. At least for the fireworks they made announcements regarding the postponement so we didn't stand there waiting for long, and then gave another announcement later with a ten-minute warning that fireworks would be beginning soon, so everyone could rush to get back into fireworks-viewing position. 

Even worse than CMs having no information was when they gave wrong information. At midnight, when the final Hocus Pocus show was supposed to start, I asked a CM if it was still going to occur and was told that it had been cancelled, so we left, only to hear later that it did go on around 12:30. We would have stayed had we known. Anyway, we missed Hocus Pocus, the parade, plus a lot of characters who were not out due to the rain. We never could find the Cadaver Dans where they were supposed to be. We did get to see the fireworks, and we saw Madame Carlotta, and we got some candy, and we rode some rides, and we enjoyed seeing people's costumes. We actually did have a really good time, it just wasn't what I was expecting, as we missed so many of the party events. 

I had never before felt the need to write a letter to Disney--I'd never had much of anything to complain about--but I wrote in about this. I was not trying to get compensation, I just wanted to offer some constructive criticism. I think they could have handled the rain much better if they'd made announcements like they did about the fireworks, so guests could know when things were being postponed, and when they were about the occur. So I pretty much said what I've stated in this post. I received an apologetic email along with 1-day passes for my entire family, even for my husband who did not attend the party with us. I thought that was very nice of them, and I got to spend my birthday at Disney after all!

But this year I want the chance to experience the full party, haha! I want to see those Cadaver Dans!


----------



## mara512

Rich M said:


> So I will be there over a two week span.  Would you do one each week or two on the same week?




If possible I would try to do at least one during the week to avoid weekend crowding.


----------



## dachsie

Rich M said:


> I am going to be there Oct 8th to Oct 11th then leave for a cruise Oct 11th to Oct 14th.  Then back at Disney Oct 14th to Oct 20th.  I have tickets to the party on Oct 16th right now.


Then I would plan on the 9th as well


----------



## FoxC63

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm waiting until a couple days before my intended date to buy our tickets so I can be fairly sure we'll get decent weather.



Thank you for posting this, I really hope people read it.  I wanted to add, some guests were given alternative party dates, park hoppers with a one year expiration date, MNSSHP credit for the following year, gift cards or credit card refunds.  The last two were hard to come by.


----------



## FoxC63

I know this news doesn't affect us however Prince Charming Regal Carousel was just added to the refurbishment list.



Link:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/rehab.htm

Let's hope it stops there!


----------



## sherlockmiles

I've never seen the 'kiss goodnight' at magic kingdom.  Is that something they do on party nights as well?


----------



## LoganBrown1990

sherlockmiles said:


> I've never seen the 'kiss goodnight' at magic kingdom.  Is that something they do on party nights as well?



Thanks for asking this! We couldn’t remember if it happened after MVMCP last year and I was going to ask about MNSSHP, but completely forgot!


----------



## Haley R

sherlockmiles said:


> I've never seen the 'kiss goodnight' at magic kingdom.  Is that something they do on party nights as well?


Idk about mnsshp but it did happen at the end of after hours.


----------



## Davkind76

Is it a hard and fast rule that you get fast passes with a party ticket or does it just work sometimes but not in every case?

I have a 10 day ticket plus 2 party dates on different days. I have 12 days of FP set up (10 on regular days and 2 on party days between 330-6pm)

I got the dreaded notification that a day would be deleted if I didn't delete it myself. (I have 2 party dates so not sure why only 1 day has to be deleted)

Should I call? I will call but just wondering if others have gone through this...

also everything is done properly with all tickets and party tickets in my account as they should be


----------



## Davkind76

Davkind76 said:


> Is it a hard and fast rule that you get fast passes with a party ticket or does it just work sometimes but not in every case?
> 
> I have a 10 day ticket plus 2 party dates on different days. I have 12 days of FP set up (10 on regular days and 2 on party days between 330-6pm)
> 
> I got the dreaded notification that a day would be deleted if I didn't delete it myself. (I have 2 party dates so not sure why only 1 day has to be deleted)
> 
> Should I call? I will call but just wondering if others have gone through this...
> 
> also everything is done properly with all tickets and party tickets in my account as they should be



***UPDATE***

called the regular phone line and the CM was one of the ones that you KNOW right away won't be able to help much. She told me that Halloween parties aren't guaranteed to have FP and she advised I cancel them so my others don't get cancelled 

was NOT HAPPY with that CM so I called the Internet help line (phone # at the bottom of the FP notification) and got a VERY helpful CM. She basically took 2 of my FP days and made them herself so they wouldn't count against me THEN my other 10 would be safe. She knew right away that the Halloween party was the issue and was able to take care of it all in about 10 minutes

moral: keep trying until you get a good CM or try calling the internet helpline instead of regular #


----------



## RolloTomasi

sherlockmiles said:


> I've never seen the 'kiss goodnight' at magic kingdom.  Is that something they do on party nights as well?



They played it at the Christmas party last year, so I assume it’s at the Halloween party too.


----------



## Cluelyss

Davkind76 said:


> Is it a hard and fast rule that you get fast passes with a party ticket or does it just work sometimes but not in every case?
> 
> I have a 10 day ticket plus 2 party dates on different days. I have 12 days of FP set up (10 on regular days and 2 on party days between 330-6pm)
> 
> I got the dreaded notification that a day would be deleted if I didn't delete it myself. (I have 2 party dates so not sure why only 1 day has to be deleted)
> 
> Should I call? I will call but just wondering if others have gone through this...
> 
> also everything is done properly with all tickets and party tickets in my account as they should be


Glad to see you got this fixed, but curious if one of your days had a FP that started before 4? Just trying to figure out what’s triggering these emails and wondered if that was perhaps the case for one day and not the other?


----------



## FoxC63

Davkind76 said:


> ***UPDATE***





Cluelyss said:


> Glad to see you got this fixed, but curious if one of your days had a FP that started before 4? Just trying to figure out what’s triggering these emails and wondered if that was perhaps the case for one day and not the other?



I'm wondering if you made changes to your resort reservations or had any issues with it?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> Glad to see you got this fixed, but curious if one of your days had a FP that started before 4? Just trying to figure out what’s triggering these emails and wondered if that was perhaps the case for one day and not the other?


  I have FPs booked on my party ticket.  The first one is from 3:20 - 4:20 and I have not received an email.  These were also booked 3 weeks ago today so lots of time for Disney to contact me if they'd wanted to.  All 3 of my FP reservations between 3:20 and 6:00 are still in place on MDE.


----------



## Average Joes

I have an 8 day pass plus the Halloween tickets. I was able to book 9 days of FPs last Saturday. One of which is 3:10 - 4:10 during the party.  No issue thus far.


----------



## Disneylover99

1GoldenSun said:


> I'm waiting until a couple days before my intended date to buy our tickets so I can be fairly sure we'll get decent weather. If it's rainy, I have a backup date in mind.



That is my plan as well. We'll be at Disney during four party dates, but planning to go to two parties. If one of those party dates happens to sell out, I will buy tickets though.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> I've never seen the 'kiss goodnight' at magic kingdom.  Is that something they do on party nights as well?



Why can't I remember seeing this?!  Crazy really!  @Cluelyss do you remembering seeing it at MNSSHP?  I really don't.  If the park closes at midnight and the last showing of Hocus Pocus ends around 12:20-12:30 then a Kiss Goodnight should be right after.  Hmm, think, think think.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Why can't I remember seeing this?!  Crazy really!  @Cluelyss do you remembering seeing it at MNSSHP?  I really don't.  If the park closes at midnight and the last showing of Hocus Pocus ends around 12:20-12:30 then a Kiss Goodnight should be right after.  Hmm, think, think think.
> View attachment 336321


I can’t remember, but to be honest I also wasn’t paying attention.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I can’t remember, but to be honest I also wasn’t paying attention.


 That's probably why I don't remember it either!


----------



## Davkind76

Cluelyss said:


> Glad to see you got this fixed, but curious if one of your days had a FP that started before 4? Just trying to figure out what’s triggering these emails and wondered if that was perhaps the case for one day and not the other?



 Both of my days had fast passes starting at 3:30 or so… The CM  thanks I probably would’ve gotten another email in a few days as the cycle made its way to my second party.

I don’t know if there’s a rhyme or reason why some get flagged and some don’t… I’ve had my fast passes since June 19 and I only got the message yesterday

 At least we all know that there is now CM‘S our there that understand and want to help...If you don’t get one on your first try just politely hang up and keep trying to get the right person I guess


----------



## Davkind76

FoxC63 said:


> I'm wondering if you made changes to your resort reservations or had any issues with it?


That is a possible trigger… I actually had 2 full-fledged reservations… And recently got rid of one of them… It doesn’t really make sense that it would flag a single day somewhere else but you never know with the tricks of the system are


----------



## LucyBC80

sherlockmiles said:


> I've never seen the 'kiss goodnight' at magic kingdom.  Is that something they do on party nights as well?


Yes. I am usually ‘kicked out of the park’ after the party and they play Kiss Goodnight at both MNSSHP and MVMCP. It’s amazing to be one of last few people to leave the park, you can get amazing pics from the castle and the Main Street.


----------



## Rich M

LucyBC80 said:


> Yes. I am usually ‘kicked out of the park’ after the party and they play Kiss Goodnight at both MNSSHP and MVMCP. It’s amazing to be one of last few people to leave the park, you can get amazing pics from the castle and the Main Street.



They should do a different one for each holiday. They should have a creepy one for Halloween.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> They should do a different one for each holiday. They should have a creepy one for Halloween.


That would be really fun!


----------



## FoxC63

Davkind76 said:


> That is a possible trigger… I actually had 2 full-fledged reservations… And recently got rid of one of them… It doesn’t really make sense that it would flag a single day somewhere else but you never know with the tricks of the system are



I think @Queen of the WDW Scene is onto something.  Last year she tried to figure out why some people were being targeted with their FP's and thought it was due to people making changes on their resort reservations. 

Why resort reservations?  This stems from WDW closing down ADR hoarding and pre-booking FP's way in advance as well as double dipping on FP's.  

FYI - I posted WDW's IT number here: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989836"]Post #2[/URL] for easier access.  Calling any other number and/or using the "chat" feature never worked to resolve FP issues.  

AND hate to say this, even though IT helped you out don't be surprised if you end up getting a THIRD email notification.  This was reported last year by those as well.  Some caught it in time and others didn't.  You're going to have to stay on top or your FP's and emails.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Quick question (it’s about fastpasses again - sorry!)

Family has a 14 day for the price of 7 ticket each but we’re only staying 10 nights as elsewhere at the start of our holiday. Bought tickets for MNSSHP which I’ve managed to link to MDE. If we wanted to make FPass bookings from day 4.30 till 5.30 would it matter if it were against our 14 day ticket (as essentially we could still book more fastpasses for the days after we’d left) or should it be against the hard ticket for MNSSHP (and how exactly do you tell the difference when you’re making FP reservations as first visit to DW and still a while before it’s our FP reservation day.

Hope that makes sense - thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

Ceilidhscot said:


> Quick question (it’s about fastpasses again - sorry!)
> 
> Family has a 14 day for the price of 7 ticket each but we’re only staying 10 nights as elsewhere at the start of our holiday. Bought tickets for MNSSHP which I’ve managed to link to MDE. If we wanted to make FPass bookings from day 4.30 till 5.30 would it matter if it were against our 14 day ticket (as essentially we could still book more fastpasses for the days after we’d left) or should it be against the hard ticket for MNSSHP (and how exactly do you tell the difference when you’re making FP reservations as first visit to DW and still a while before it’s our FP reservation day.
> 
> Hope that makes sense - thanks!


The system will not differentiate between the different tickets in your account, it will just match # of ticket entitlements vs # of FP days booked. 

Will you not be booking FPs for your offsite days?


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Rich M said:


> They should do a different one for each holiday. They should have a creepy one for Halloween.



That would be amazing...they could do something from the Ghost Host or use the "hurry back" spiel from the end of the ride.


----------



## Rich M

LoganBrown1990 said:


> That would be amazing...they could do something from the Ghost Host or use the "hurry back" spiel from the end of the ride.



Would be so cool if they had the hitch hiking ghost out there too


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Cluelyss said:


> The system will not differentiate between the different tickets in your account, it will just match # of ticket entitlements vs # of FP days booked.
> 
> Will you not be booking FPs for your offsite days?



I’m in the U.K. and flying to NYork for a couple of days then down to Orlando. The deal at the time of booking had 14 day ticket for the price of 7 so travel agent booked that for us. The ticket starts the day we arrive in Florida so there are 4 of the days we can’t use (we’ll be heading back home). Daughter has to return to school and can’t get the extra days from my workplace either unfortunately or I would be using all 14 days lol!


----------



## KELLY

I just canceled the desert party.  I'm kind of bummed out about it.  I would be lucky if dd and I ate 2 deserts max each.  So not sure it would really be worth it.  But it seems like it would take away from the party a bit for us.  We are more about the rides.  Plus with the Free dining we have we would have to skip dinner that night for sure to even be able to consume desert.  LOL


----------



## KELLY

anneboleyn said:


> The first party is actually August 17th.


I completely missed that!!!  That is great for people who are there earlier in the month.


----------



## FoxC63

Ceilidhscot said:


> I’m in the U.K. and flying to NYork for a couple of days then down to Orlando. The deal at the time of booking had 14 day ticket for the price of 7 so travel agent booked that for us. The ticket starts the day we arrive in Florida so there are 4 of the days we can’t use (we’ll be heading back home). Daughter has to return to school and can’t get the extra days from my workplace either unfortunately or I would be using all 14 days lol!



In your case I would book your FP's during the time allotted:

FP+ 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00

FP+ 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, 5:20-6pm

FP+ 3:25-4:25, 4:25-5:25 and 5:30-6:00

FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00

And get into the park earlier scanning your Magicband at the regular entrance.  You will avoid the MNSSHP line and can utilize the FP's at your leisure rather then rushing to meet the first deadline.  At this point we have no idea what time party goers will be let into the park and you'll already be there.  When you're ready to get your party wristband then I would scan the actual party ticket.

EDIT:  Sorry, way too much coffee!


----------



## mara512

Davkind76 said:


> That is a possible trigger… I actually had 2 full-fledged reservations… And recently got rid of one of them… It doesn’t really make sense that it would flag a single day somewhere else but you never know with the tricks of the system are



I have two rooms showing in my MDE for same week same resort. This only occurred after I made a change to my reservation. When I called the internet/MDE line the CM said he could create a ticket to have it updated but fixing one thing could trigger other problems.  I specifically asked if it could trigger losing fast passes or ticket problems and he said yes absolutely. He seemed very knowledgeable and said he recommended that I don’t do anything and everything would eventually sync.  He checked all my fast passes, Regular tickets, party tickets, and room, and in his system everything was there and ok.


----------



## FoxC63

mara512 said:


> I have two rooms showing in my MDE for same week same resort. This only occurred after I made a change to my reservation. When I called the internet/MDE line the CM said he could create a ticket to have it updated but fixing one thing could trigger other problems.  *I specifically asked if it could trigger losing fast passes or ticket problems and he said yes absolutely. *He seemed very knowledgeable and said he recommended that I don’t do anything and everything would eventually sync.  He checked all my fast passes, Regular tickets, party tickets, and room, and in his system everything was there and ok.



And now we have it!  When people take the time to post we can learn so much, so thanks for this!

@Queen of the WDW Scene I hope you're reading this, your determination and excellent sleuthing skills paid off,   YOU were right!


----------



## JenniferYoung44

So if the park “closes” at 6, and the party starts at 7, will rides be running from 6-7pm?


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> And now we have it!  When people take the time to post we can learn so much, so thanks for this!
> 
> @Queen of the WDW Scene I hope you're reading this, you're determination and excellent sleuthing skills paid off,   YOU were right!



After reading all of the lost fast passes and problems I wanted to call and make sure I was ok. I am just glad I had the time to have a detailed conversation with a CM who seemed to know what was happening. Of course I then had to share with everyone here as you all have been so hopeful by sharing your experiences.


----------



## Cluelyss

JenniferYoung44 said:


> So if the park “closes” at 6, and the party starts at 7, will rides be running from 6-7pm?


Yes, but only for those with party wristbands (or day guests in line prior to 6).


----------



## FoxC63

JenniferYoung44 said:


> So if the park “closes” at 6, and the party starts at 7, will rides be running from 6-7pm?





Cluelyss said:


> Yes, but only for those with party wristbands (or day guests in line prior to 6).



It seems a few here are confused with Disney closing at 6pm.  This does not mean the park will literally be closed down and everyone must leave Magic Kingdom or that nothing is operational.

The park closes down to Day Guests ONLY.
Everything continues to operate as normal, including rides, shows, restaurants and stores.
CM's rope off areas to prevent Day Guests from staying in the parks.
They also check to see if you have your party wristband when going on rides, shopping, standing in character lines and sitting down to watch the parade.
Exclusive MNSSHP items like LE pins and Magicbands cannot be purchased without the party wristband being worn.
If Day Guests are at a restaurant they will be escorted to the main entrance immediately following their meal, stragglers too.
Don't be surprised how many times you'll be asked to show your party wristband, this is a good thing.  We all paid a lot of money for this special ticketed event and those who didn't pay need to leave.
Roping off areas...


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's not the type of drama I meant. Just...is it included or isn't it type of stuff. Will my fast passes be canceled or not. Was just a harmless little joke post, was all.



Random interjection - I am also sick of the dessert party drama - start a new thread - it's just not that interesting.


----------



## anneboleyn

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Random interjection - I am also sick of the dessert party drama - start a new thread - it's just not that interesting.



There hasn’t been dessert party “drama” for awhile...that had been sorted out a few weeks ago and I have hardly seen any posts about it since.


----------



## FoxC63

I know these are pumpkin stencils but how cool would they look on a t-shirt!







Link:  https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2013/10/11/hitchhiking-ghosts-pumpkin-stencils/


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> Glad to see you got this fixed, but curious if one of your days had a FP that started before 4? Just trying to figure out what’s triggering these emails and wondered if that was perhaps the case for one day and not the other?





FoxC63 said:


> I think @Queen of the WDW Scene is onto something.  Last year she tried to figure out why some people were being targeted with their FP's and thought it was due to people making changes on their resort reservations.
> 
> Why resort reservations?  This stems from WDW closing down ADR hoarding and pre-booking FP's way in advance as well as double dipping on FP's.
> 
> FYI - I posted WDW's IT number here: Post #2 for easier access.  Calling any other number and/or using the "chat" feature never worked to resolve FP issues.
> 
> AND hate to say this, even though IT helped you out don't be surprised if you end up getting a THIRD email notification.  This was reported last year by those as well.  Some caught it in time and others didn't.  You're going to have to stay on top or your FP's and emails.




Last year for MVMCP I was worried about this issue since my last day of FPs was my coveted FOP. So bc of that, I did not make any changes to my reservation and only booked 2 FP in the party Grace period 4-6p. Never got "the email" until a day or two before our last day (may have even been my party day - Sunday with my FOP on a Tuesday,  I'll have to see if I still have it), and being that I thought I was in the clear after checking first couple of days in my trip, I never checked my email. I noticed the night before that my FP were wiped and discovered email. Took me an hour on hold while CM dealt with it since FOP was involved and obviously FP for it was gone. They saw where I had them (had proof if not) and they knew how it was dropped but not why. Regardless, they fixed the issue with a bonus perk. I got FP for the original 3 things I booked at AK, but they where designated for use anytime I wanted for just those attractions that day which was nice.

So long story short, keep checking even on your trip. I didn't do anything that had triggered people last year or now this year so far, and it happened to me last minute. But as people have already mentioned, and sadly I might add, you might have to talk to different CM on different phone calls to get it ultimately fixed.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Last year for MVMCP I was worried about this issue since my last day of FPs was my coveted FOP. So bc of that, I did not make any changes to my reservation



It’s been a while since I saw you post, welcome back!  I remember you from the 2017 Free Dining thread.

According to your post from 2017 your TA book your resort reservation on March 15, 2017: Post #1543,

what's confusing is:  Post #15176, it sounds like you made a new reservation shortly after the Free Dining promotion dropped.   That would explain why you wrote:

 "Also a big shout to the TAs like the one I use. Mine wasn't able to find what we wanted like I had tried this morning but has been working all afternoon and will the next couple of days to *untangle my reservations* so I can keep everything I want and for my TA to get the credit too." on:  Post #15188

I think you had two resort reservations and your TA cancelled one of them which is why your account was flagged and your FP’s were expunged.


----------



## mum22girlz

FoxC63 said:


> I know these are pumpkin stencils but how cool would they look on a t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 336407
> 
> View attachment 336408
> 
> View attachment 336409
> 
> Link:  https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2013/10/11/hitchhiking-ghosts-pumpkin-stencils/



I may just use these to create decals for my Magic Band!


----------



## sherlockmiles

mum22girlz said:


> I may just use these to create decals for my Magic Band!



WHat a great idea!  How can that be done?


----------



## Rich M

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Random interjection - I am also sick of the dessert party drama - start a new thread - it's just not that interesting.



Like it or not the Dessert party and FP+ are apart of the Halloween Party so I believe everyone's input is very valuable and has helped a lot of people plan for the party.  If it wasn't for this thread many of us would have had no clue about the dessert party stuff going on and would have been screwed.  I am grateful for everyone's input and encourage people to keep posting things that others might believe to be irrelevant to them. Comments like this make people feel like there question or comment might not be welcomed and might prevent them from sharing something or gaining information because of it. We should encourage and welcome everyone to the community.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

This ^ FP discussions don't affect me since I'll be at the park already, but I know others find those discussions useful.

All here to have fun and plan for our exciting trips! Drama free


----------



## FoxC63

mum22girlz said:


> I may just use these to create decals for my Magic Band!





sherlockmiles said:


> WHat a great idea!  How can that be done?



Of course you can, can you share how please?


----------



## Kara315

I'm sorry if this has been posted, on the first page I see it says, for the terrace dessert party, you start off with seating for the parade but I don't see that mentioned on the Disney site, it just mentions the fireworks viewing, Is a reserved seat for the parade included?


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> It’s been a while since I saw you post, welcome back!  I remember you from the 2017 Free Dining thread.
> 
> According to your post from 2017 your TA book your resort reservation on March 15, 2017: Post #1543,
> 
> what's confusing is:  Post #15176, it sounds like you made a new reservation shortly after the Free Dining promotion dropped.   That would explain why you wrote:
> 
> "Also a big shout to the TAs like the one I use. Mine wasn't able to find what we wanted like I had tried this morning but has been working all afternoon and will the next couple of days to *untangle my reservations* so I can keep everything I want and for my TA to get the credit too." on:  Post #15188
> 
> I think you had two resort reservations and your TA cancelled one of them which is why your account was flagged and your FP’s were expunged.



Can I hire you to be my brain? Thank you, II completely forgot about that lol. Maybe that's why I got flagged. Still not sure why it was so late in my trip though.


----------



## Rich M

Kara315 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been posted, on the first page I see it says, for the terrace dessert party, you start off with seating for the parade but I don't see that mentioned on the Disney site, it just mentions the fireworks viewing, Is a reserved seat for the parade included?



No it is not. For some people who booked before a certain date they are honoring Parade viewing but it is not a seat for it.  No details of the location has been given as they are trying to figure it out. If you have Terrace you will have a seat for firework viewing.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Rich M said:


> Like it or not the Dessert party and FP+ are apart of the Halloween Party so I believe everyone's input is very valuable and has helped a lot of people plan for the party.  If it wasn't for this thread many of us would have had no clue about the dessert party stuff going on and would have been screwed.  I am grateful for everyone's input and encourage people to keep posting things that others might believe to be irrelevant to them. Comments like this make people feel like there question or comment might not be welcomed and might prevent them from sharing something or gaining information because of it. We should encourage and welcome everyone to the community.


I agree about the FP discussions. But i was truly tired of scrolling through all the vague threats of cancelling because of changes in  parade viewing.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Can I hire you to be my brain? Thank you, II completely forgot about that lol. Maybe that's why I got flagged. Still not sure why it was so late in my trip though.



I agree that was very weird when you received your notification, many received theirs early on.  I don't recall you writing about your experience with all that construction at your resort.  How was it and would you do it again?  What was transportation like and where on earth did you go to eat?  If memory serves, they were closing down the food court too.


----------



## mum22girlz

sherlockmiles said:


> WHat a great idea!  How can that be done?





FoxC63 said:


> Of course you can, can you share how please?



I own a Silhouette machine which allows me to cut self-adhesive vinyl. I can convert the PDF files into cutting files using the software that came with my machine. I try and decorate all of my bands


----------



## FoxC63

mum22girlz said:


> I own a Silhouette machine which allows me to cut self-adhesive vinyl. I can convert the PDF files into cutting files using the software that came with my machine. I try and decorate all of my bands



This is awesome!  I never knew.  Last ime I saw anyone talking about decorating their band people were using finger nail polish and then it moved to acrylic paint.  The advancement of our modern world, your idea sounds more conducive!


----------



## Kara315

Rich M said:


> No it is not. For some people who booked before a certain date they are honoring Parade viewing but it is not a seat for it.  No details of the location has been given as they are trying to figure it out. If you have Terrace you will have a seat for firework viewing.



I guess I should of said reserved viewing area instead of seat lol. I saw some previous years, I think it was 2016 included with the party was a reserved area to view the parade. Was hoping they would be doing this still but didn’t see anything on the Disney site.


----------



## Rich M

Kara315 said:


> I guess I should of said reserved viewing area instead of seat lol. I saw some previous years, I think it was 2016 included with the party was a reserved area to view the parade. Was hoping they would be doing this still but didn’t see anything on the Disney site.



Yes they made a mistake and put that it was going to include it this year. Many people booked it and then they took it away.  Thanks to a lot of people (thank you Disers) Disney was swamped with people upset and cancelling there parties.  Disney decided to do the right thing and are providing an area for the parade viewing to those of us that booked prior to them taking it off the site. So some people are getting the parade viewing and others are not.


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> I know these are pumpkin stencils but how cool would they look on a t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 336407
> 
> View attachment 336408
> 
> View attachment 336409
> 
> Link:  https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2013/10/11/hitchhiking-ghosts-pumpkin-stencils/



Thank you for these! I've been trying to get my son and husband on board with costumes, but they weren't interested. I showed these to my son, and he's interesting in making shirts with me. I think I'll use white paint on black shirts and then top with glow-in-the-dark paint.  I'm sure that my husband will go along with the idea, since they're just shirts.


----------



## FoxC63

bethbuchall said:


> Thank you for these! I've been trying to get my son and husband on board with costumes, but they weren't interested. I showed these to my son, and he's interesting in making shirts with me. I think I'll use white paint on black shirts and then top with glow-in-the-dark paint.  I'm sure that my husband will go along with the idea, since they're just shirts.



Wow, awesome!


----------



## Kara315

Rich M said:


> Yes they made a mistake and put that it was going to include it this year. Many people booked it and then they took it away.  Thanks to a lot of people (thank you Disers) Disney was swamped with people upset and cancelling there parties.  Disney decided to do the right thing and are providing an area for the parade viewing to those of us that booked prior to them taking it off the site. So some people are getting the parade viewing and others are not.



Oh ok, bummer. Would love to have an area ahead of time. Will just try and get a good spot for the second parade. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Wow, awesome!



Please share pictures once you've made them!


----------



## ajsary

FoxC63 said:


> I know these are pumpkin stencils but how cool would they look on a t-shirt!
> 
> View attachment 336407
> 
> View attachment 336408
> 
> View attachment 336409
> 
> Link:  https://ohmy.disney.com/news/2013/10/11/hitchhiking-ghosts-pumpkin-stencils/



I love these! They would make fantastic shirts for the party.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FoxC63

ajsary said:


> I love these! They would make fantastic shirts for the party.  Thanks for sharing!



it's messed up, I clicked the link and I keep getting error 503 or something.


----------



## mum22girlz

FoxC63 said:


> This is awesome!  I never knew.  Last ime I saw anyone talking about decorating their band people were using finger nail polish and then it moved to acrylic paint.  The advancement of our modern world, your idea sounds more conducive!



Here is the post for a previous set of bands that I had decorated:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...s-the-pictures.3190181/page-226#post-56446692


----------



## FoxC63

mum22girlz said:


> Here is the post for a previous set of bands that I had decorated:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...s-the-pictures.3190181/page-226#post-56446692



Damn those look awesome!   Wow such an improvement with the right tool!  Nice!  The only thing I have is a Cricut but that should work just never tried.  You're motivating me to get off my bum!


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> it's messed up, I clicked the link and I keep getting error 503 or something.



Yes, I couldn't get full size images, but I think I can work with the images that I did get.


----------



## bethbuchall

mum22girlz said:


> Here is the post for a previous set of bands that I had decorated:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...s-the-pictures.3190181/page-226#post-56446692



Those are awesome!


----------



## Haley R

mum22girlz said:


> Here is the post for a previous set of bands that I had decorated:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...s-the-pictures.3190181/page-226#post-56446692


Those are so cool!


----------



## deedeezee

mum22girlz said:


> Here is the post for a previous set of bands that I had decorated:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...s-the-pictures.3190181/page-226#post-56446692



Those are absolutely amazing.  Wow.  I can barely put pre-cut stickers on paper, and you did that on Magic Bands.  Huge props to you!


----------



## Rich M

deedeezee said:


> Those are absolutely amazing.  Wow.  I can barely put pre-cut stickers on paper, and you did that on Magic Bands.  Huge props to you!



new business idea???


----------



## Cluelyss

mum22girlz said:


> Here is the post for a previous set of bands that I had decorated:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...s-the-pictures.3190181/page-226#post-56446692


WHOA - amazing!’


----------



## HollyMD

Those are great!


----------



## sherlockmiles

mum22girlz said:


> Here is the post for a previous set of bands that I had decorated:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/h...s-the-pictures.3190181/page-226#post-56446692


Omg..those look amazing!!


----------



## mum22girlz

FoxC63 said:


> Damn those look awesome!   Wow such an improvement with the right tool!  Nice!  The only thing I have is a Cricut but that should work just never tried.  You're motivating me to get off my bum!





bethbuchall said:


> Those are awesome!





Haley R said:


> Those are so cool!





deedeezee said:


> Those are absolutely amazing.  Wow.  I can barely put pre-cut stickers on paper, and you did that on Magic Bands.  Huge props to you!





Rich M said:


> new business idea???





Cluelyss said:


> WHOA - amazing!’





HollyMD said:


> Those are great!





sherlockmiles said:


> Omg..those look amazing!!



Thank you for all of your kind words!!! Now the pressure is on to make the next set LOL! I could never do it as a business. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and layering those colors was not something I would like to do often.


----------



## Raya

Food questions - we are now just over a month away from the first party (8/17). Has anyone heard anything about food? We're celebrating a Big Event with our first party and ordered a custom cake. I'd hate to have a huge cake and miss out on great treats! Here's last year's special desserts all around the park: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/...reats-with-haunted-mansion-portrait-desserts/


----------



## Karen46

mum22girlz said:


> Thank you for all of your kind words!!! Now the pressure is on to make the next set LOL! I could never do it as a business. I'm a bit of a perfectionist and layering those colors was not something I would like to do often.



Get on Shark Tank! They Look wonderful!


----------



## Haley R

Karen46 said:


> Get on Shark Tank! They Look wonderful!


Omg I love shark tank. I watch it almost every day.


----------



## firsttimer4

I need some opinions please. So we changed the dates of our trip and In doing this had to cancel my DD’s BBB reservation. I have been trying to get another one for over a month now. I finally was able to get one and it’s for our party day. So our party day will look like this... sleep late, 11:30 breakfast at Ohana, BBB @ 2:15 at the Disney springs location then the party. We will head straight to BBB from ohana then straight to party after BBB. Currently we have a regular park ticket for that day plus our party ticket. Is this doable? Think we will be a MK for around 4? Should we get rid of our regular ticket for that day? Before getting this reservation we were going to go to MK right after Ohana.


----------



## dachsie

firsttimer4 said:


> I need some opinions please. So we changed the dates of our trip and In doing this had to cancel my DD’s BBB reservation. I have been trying to get another one for over a month now. I finally was able to get one and it’s for our party day. So our party day will look like this... sleep late, 11:30 breakfast at Ohana, BBB @ 2:15 at the Disney springs location then the party. We will head straight to BBB from ohana then straight to party after BBB. Currently we have a regular park ticket for that day plus our party ticket. Is this doable? Think we will be a MK for around 4? Should we get rid of our regular ticket for that day? Before getting this reservation we were going to go to MK right after Ohana.


I would unless you plan to go before Ohana or use it on another day either arrival or departure day


----------



## Rich M

firsttimer4 said:


> I need some opinions please. So we changed the dates of our trip and In doing this had to cancel my DD’s BBB reservation. I have been trying to get another one for over a month now. I finally was able to get one and it’s for our party day. So our party day will look like this... sleep late, 11:30 breakfast at Ohana, BBB @ 2:15 at the Disney springs location then the party. We will head straight to BBB from ohana then straight to party after BBB. Currently we have a regular park ticket for that day plus our party ticket. Is this doable? Think we will be a MK for around 4? Should we get rid of our regular ticket for that day? Before getting this reservation we were going to go to MK right after Ohana.



I defiantly would not waste a park ticket for maybe a half hour of time. I don't think you would even get to MK until 3:30 at the earliest and that's with being lucky with everything.


----------



## ashleymrush

firsttimer4 said:


> I need some opinions please. So we changed the dates of our trip and In doing this had to cancel my DD’s BBB reservation. I have been trying to get another one for over a month now. I finally was able to get one and it’s for our party day. So our party day will look like this... sleep late, 11:30 breakfast at Ohana, BBB @ 2:15 at the Disney springs location then the party. We will head straight to BBB from ohana then straight to party after BBB. Currently we have a regular park ticket for that day plus our party ticket. Is this doable? Think we will be a MK for around 4? Should we get rid of our regular ticket for that day? Before getting this reservation we were going to go to MK right after Ohana.


With a 2:15 appt I don’t think there is any way you’d get there before 4:00. I’d definitely get rid of the ticket. Sounds like a busy day, hope your little one loves it and it all goes well!


----------



## Raya

firsttimer4 said:


> So our party day will look like this... sleep late, 11:30 breakfast at Ohana, BBB @ 2:15 at the Disney springs location then the party. We will head straight to BBB from ohana then straight to party after BBB. Currently we have a regular park ticket for that day plus our party ticket. Is this doable? Think we will be a MK for around 4? Should we get rid of our regular ticket for that day? Before getting this reservation we were going to go to MK right after Ohana.



I'd get rid of your regular day ticket like the other folks said. You're going to need to take a bus from BBB/Disney Springs to MK. BBB will take around an hour and may not start on time. That puts you at leaving Disney Springs at 3:15. The bus ride is at least 20 minutes, maybe 40. So arriving at MK between 3:35 and 3:55. Your day ticket would 'buy' you less than 30 minutes of park time. Instead spend that time on a monorail ride or  stop by the photo desk at the Grand Floridian and get some photopass pictures of your princess around the GF. You don't need to make an appointment, and whenever that photo session ends you're a monorail ride away from the MK.


----------



## FoxC63

@firsttimer4 , I agree with others get rid of the day ticket and as far as transportation I would use Uber/Lyft to get to MK.  Make sure the adults bring their costumes and while DD is getting Pixie Dust, you all can get dressed.  There is also a photopass you can do as a group prior to leaving with various backgrounds.  Using Uber/Lift will give you the time needed to get this done.  So slow down and really enjoy DD's special day!


----------



## FoxC63

*Something wicked this way comes...*






Happy Friday 13th Everyone!​


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

August hours updated. For those at MK the 17th, the afternoon parade is now at 2pm. I've been watching that for our re-entry timing.


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> I'd get rid of your regular day ticket like the other folks said. You're going to need to take a bus from BBB/Disney Springs to MK. BBB will take around an hour and may not start on time. That puts you at leaving Disney Springs at 3:15. The bus ride is at least 20 minutes, maybe 40. So arriving at MK between 3:35 and 3:55. Your day ticket would 'buy' you less than 30 minutes of park time. Instead spend that time on a monorail ride or  stop by the photo desk at the Grand Floridian and get some photopass pictures of your princess around the GF. You don't need to make an appointment, and whenever that photo session ends you're a monorail ride away from the MK.


There is no bus from DS to MK so you’ll have to transfer at a resort (I’d pick GF then monorail to MK) - making the transportation time even longer. Wholeheartedly agree you should drop you day ticket - but I also wouldn’t give up on trying to find BBB on another day as well, if it works better with your plans. That seems like a lot of stress and transportation for one day!


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> August hours updated. For those at MK the 17th, the afternoon parade is now at 2pm. I've been watching that for our re-entry timing.



You're so funny and too slow, I posted that back on June 15th!  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-47#post-59358735"]Post #933[/URL]


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Im talking about the 17th, Friday . That was the 19th.


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Im talking about the 17th, Friday . That was the 19th.


----------



## FoxC63

@firsttimer4  here's the DIS thread on Uber:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/e...er-lyft-at-wdw.3443634/page-106#post-59424735

I recommend you start on the last page and work your way up or just post your question if you have any.  If you were to remove the park day ticket you could use that money to pay for this service, maybe $10-$12.  Just guessing so don't quote me on that!


----------



## firsttimer4

Cluelyss said:


> There is no bus from DS to MK so you’ll have to transfer at a resort (I’d pick GF then monorail to MK) - making the transportation time even longer. Wholeheartedly agree you should drop you day ticket - but I also wouldn’t give up on trying to find BBB on another day as well, if it works better with your plans. That seems like a lot of stress and transportation for one day!



Thanks for that info. I’m still going to try and get an apt for our other MK day. Gonna keep this one for a back up. This is her first time doing BBB and this is the only thing she has asked for this trip! I would really like to do it at MK so we don’t have to go to DS.


----------



## firsttimer4

FoxC63 said:


> @firsttimer4 , I agree with others get rid of the day ticket and as far as transportation I would use Uber/Lyft to get to MK.  Make sure the adults bring their costumes and while DD is getting Pixie Dust, you all can get dressed.  There is also a photopass you can do as a group prior to leaving with various backgrounds.  Using Uber/Lift will give you the time needed to get this done.  So slow down and really enjoy DD's special day!



She is very excited about BBB! I don’t want to be rushed and also want to make sure we get to MK on time!


----------



## Rich M

firsttimer4 said:


> She is very excited about BBB! I don’t want to be rushed and also want to make sure we get to MK on time!



These seems like a great thing for the Party for her.  She will be all dolled up for the party.  Seems like a great day to do it


----------



## areno79

firsttimer4 said:


> She is very excited about BBB! I don’t want to be rushed and also want to make sure we get to MK on time!


We took my 6 yo cousin years ago to BBB at DS, and then did the Halloween party. We took the boat from DS to POFQ, then a bus MK. She absolutely loved all of the attention on the boat and the bus, and she loved getting to meet Snow White, which is who she dressed up as.
I'm sure it will all work out...and if it helps, we personally felt that it was a bit less hectic at the DS location compared to the MK location. Good luck!


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> We took my 6 yo cousin years ago to BBB at DS, and then did the Halloween party. We took the boat from DS to POFQ, then a bus MK. She absolutely loved all of the attention on the boat and the bus, and she loved getting to meet Snow White, which is who she dressed up as.
> I'm sure it will all work out...and if it helps, we personally felt that it was a bit less hectic at the DS location compared to the MK location. Good luck!



How long did it take?  1hr?  When you went in were you immediately taken care of or did you have to wait?  When we see these little girls all dolled up we make a fuss too.  I curtsy and my husband & son bow and tell them how beautiful they look.  We call them by their character names too.    So much fun!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> How long did it take?  1hr?  When you went in were you immediately taken care of or did you have to wait?  When we see these little girls all dolled up we make a fuss too.  I curtsy and my husband & son bow and tell them how beautiful they look.  We call them by their character names too.    So much fun!


You are truly a magic-maker!


----------



## areno79

FoxC63 said:


> How long did it take?  1hr?  When you went in were you immediately taken care of or did you have to wait?  When we see these little girls all dolled up we make a fuss too.  I curtsy and my husband & son bow and tell them how beautiful they look.  We call them by their character names too.    So much fun!


We made a reservation day of, and if I recall, the whole thing took about an hour or maybe hour and half? That was just for hair, makeup, and nails. We had brought our own Snow White dress with us so didn't do the photo shoot or any of that stuff.


----------



## Aravan24

So excited to be attending our first MNSSHP that I think we're going to do 2 of them in mid-September!


----------



## FoxC63

Aravan24 said:


> So excited to be attending our first MNSSHP that I think we're going to do 2 of them in mid-September!



Awesome!  I'm not sure if you've seen this MNSSHP thread but it breaks down what you can expect during the party, making it easy to read:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL]


----------



## mara512

mara512 said:


> I have two rooms showing in my MDE for same week same resort. This only occurred after I made a change to my reservation. When I called the internet/MDE line the CM said he could create a ticket to have it updated but fixing one thing could trigger other problems.  I specifically asked if it could trigger losing fast passes or ticket problems and he said yes absolutely. He seemed very knowledgeable and said he recommended that I don’t do anything and everything would eventually sync.  He checked all my fast passes, Regular tickets, party tickets, and room, and in his system everything was there and ok.




Syncing has taken place.  Today my account shows everything properly.


----------



## FoxC63

*Reminder...*

We're about 21 days from the *Halloween Party Gift Card Giveaway* being held on the Itinerary thread on *Friday, August 3 at 4pm EDT*. I hope you all attend and have been practicing image posting. Games, Rules and Eligibility have been posted. Lots of money to be won! 

For any newbies please go here to find out more:
Post #9 - Save the Date & Invitation
Post #10 - Games, Eligibility & Rules of Play


----------



## disney k family

I have a quick question regarding tickets.  We are doing a Universal Trip only in August but want to attend the Halloween party.  I plan to purchase my tickets online(we live in Canada and I believe to have the tickets sent it would be quite expensive)  Since I will not have actual hard copies of the tickets, how do we enter the party.  I have the app and we do have magic bands from 2 years ago but the battery is probably dead in them.  Will I receive an authorization # and email that I present at the gate?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disney k family said:


> I have a quick question regarding tickets.  We are doing a Universal Trip only in August but want to attend the Halloween party.  I plan to purchase my tickets online(we live in Canada and I believe to have the tickets sent it would be quite expensive)  Since I will not have actual hard copies of the tickets, how do we enter the party.  I have the app and we do have magic bands from 2 years ago but the battery is probably dead in them.  Will I receive an authorization # and email that I present at the gate?



They should be linked to your MDE account so you'll be able to use your magic band. You can always print the confirmation email just in case.


----------



## samsteele

disney k family said:


> I have a quick question regarding tickets.  We are doing a Universal Trip only in August but want to attend the Halloween party.  I plan to purchase my tickets online(we live in Canada and I believe to have the tickets sent it would be quite expensive)  Since I will not have actual hard copies of the tickets, how do we enter the party.  I have the app and we do have magic bands from 2 years ago but the battery is probably dead in them.  Will I receive an authorization # and email that I present at the gate?


I purchased mine online a few weeks ago. I have a working magic band & the party tickets are now linked to MDE. However, you should print out the ticket confirmation when you order. Should be a bar code on your print out. In past years for international guests, CMs would scan that bar code for entry at the gate. Print out a 2nd copy in case you lose your other copy. Dedicate 1 copy wrapped in a ziplock bag to your park bag for your entire trip. ps if you are worried, budget at least an extra 20 mins before your planned gate arrival time to go to guest services at WDW to double check. They may be able to issue you a hard ticket upon showing them your paper print out.


----------



## disney k family

samsteele said:


> I purchased mine online a few weeks ago. I have a working magic band & the party tickets are now linked to MDE. However, you should print out the ticket confirmation when you order. Should be a bar code on your print out. In past years for international guests, CMs would scan that bar code for entry at the gate. Print out a 2nd copy in case you lose your other copy. Dedicate 1 copy wrapped in a ziplock bag to your park bag for your entire trip. ps if you are worried, budget at least an extra 20 mins before your planned gate arrival time to go to guest services at WDW to double check. They may be able to issue you a hard ticket upon showing them your paper print out.



Thanks for the quick reply.  I will definitely print a copy of the email with the barcode and arrive early just in case we have a problem.  Thanks again!!


----------



## FoxC63

disney k family said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  I will definitely print a copy of the email with the barcode and arrive early just in case we have a problem.  Thanks again!!



You can also exchange your printed copy for a plastic ticket at any Guest Relations window.  Those will scan at Magic Kingdom entrance as well as FP's!


----------



## caribbeandream

Random question here.  How long has Disney been holding this event in August?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

caribbeandream said:


> Random question here.  How long has Disney been holding this event in August?



Someone correct me if I have my facts wrong, but I 'think' the first party each of the past few years was as follows:

2012 - 9/11
2013 - 9/10
2014 - 9/1
2015 - 9/15
2016 - 9/2
2017 - 8/25
2018 - 8/17

As you see, this is the first year we've seen a roughly mid-August party.


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

I’m trying to identify Which rides are closed during the party so we can do these Earlier in the day_.  So far I’ve come up with Jungle Cruise and Splash Mountain.  Are there any others anyone is aware of?_


----------



## anneboleyn

sunsetbeachgal said:


> I’m trying to identify Which rides are closed during the party so we can do these Earlier in the day_.  So far I’ve come up with Jungle Cruise and Splash Mountain.  Are there any others anyone is aware of?_



Splash Mountain is usually open for the party...I have ridden it many times during MNSSHP. Last Fall it was down for refurbishment, so it wasn’t running for a few months.


----------



## caribbeandream

GADisneyDad14 said:


> As you see, this is the first year we've seen a roughly mid-August party.



Thank you for the info.  Interesting how it's been creeping into summer slowly but surely.


----------



## dachsie

sunsetbeachgal said:


> I’m trying to identify Which rides are closed during the party so we can do these Earlier in the day_.  So far I’ve come up with Jungle Cruise and Splash Mountain.  Are there any others anyone is aware of?_


Splash is open but so far BTMR is supposed to be closed


----------



## scrappinginontario

sunsetbeachgal said:


> I’m trying to identify Which rides are closed during the party so we can do these Earlier in the day_.  So far I’ve come up with Jungle Cruise and Splash Mountain.  Are there any others anyone is aware of?_


  post #1 lists all the open attractions.  I would be prepared for all others to be closed.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

disney k family said:


> I have a quick question regarding tickets.  We are doing a Universal Trip only in August but want to attend the Halloween party.  I plan to purchase my tickets online(we live in Canada and I believe to have the tickets sent it would be quite expensive)  Since I will not have actual hard copies of the tickets, how do we enter the party.  I have the app and we do have magic bands from 2 years ago but the battery is probably dead in them.  Will I receive an authorization # and email that I present at the gate?



The technology that is used at the entry should still work on the MB's.  What might not work is the automatic linking of pictures on rides.  But the batteries last quite a while for that too so even it might work.  I'd link to MDE and use the MB's and just bring print outs as a backup.  But if you forgot those GS would be able to look up the linked tickets on your account.


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> I agree that was very weird when you received your notification, many received theirs early on.  I don't recall you writing about your experience with all that construction at your resort.  How was it and would you do it again?  What was transportation like and where on earth did you go to eat?  If memory serves, they were closing down the food court too.



Ignore my post if you don't want to to hear about CBR and brief synopsis of our experience 

Yeah I was shocked when I got the FP boot. I had assumed I was home free at that point.

I pseudo posted my experience in sprinkles throughout the forums lol. We loved our time at CBR and it easily became our 2nd fav resort (we've only stayed Moderate or Deluxe so far...trying value this Fall). Construction was obvious not intrusive, so much so we stayed there again in May for a quick 2 night stay. We didnt have any real bus issues both times, but they filled up alot before we made it to Aruba in Dec. We liked Jamaica the best but if you didn't mind the walk around construction to pool/park, Martinique was good for first on first off buses. Our building in Martinique was closest to the construction/pool so we used the new Centertown bus stop since it was closer than Martiniques. Food was meh, but they have a new option in N. Trinidad in addition to the already temp tent and food truck. We didn't eat there much anyway. We loved the pool, property landscaping, and the Castaway Cay the most. Especially with construction prices, it can't be beat and we'd stay there again in Sept if not for going cheap due to it being a Universal trip with a short stay for MNSHHP only on Disney property.

Ok back on topic


----------



## DisneyWishes14

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Well, looks like I truly will be a guinea pig for the dessert party on the first night.
> Winston just called again, and repeated what later CMs have told you all. Check in at 4:30 at the podium, they will tell us everything then, probably not before. Yikes!
> He said they sent over a list to them and they will use that list to identify those with parade viewing.-figured that much.
> He said they do not know where viewing is, nor how it will work with parade at 9:15 and dessert party starting at 9:15.
> 
> Guess we will have to be surprised.



I know I'm a little late to this game, but I just wanted to thank you and the others who contacted WDW regarding the parade/dessert party issue.  I had booked this for Aug. 24 the day the reservations were released and have been traveling overseas for the past month and wasn't keeping up on a daily basis.  I did read on here that they changed the description and, so, cancelled the reservation.  Because of your persistence and reports here on the DIS, I just spoke with Winston yesterday and reinstated my reservation.  I'm now unsure if I'm going to keep it as, between the time I cancelled and reinstated, I reconfigured my plans so the reserved parade viewing may no longer be a real issue for us.  So conflicted now!  But, again, I just wanted to say thank you!

Now just waiting to see if they'll include BTMRR on the attraction list and I think we are almost good to go!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I know I'm a little late to this game, but I just wanted to thank you and the others who contacted WDW regarding the parade/dessert party issue.  I had booked this for Aug. 24 the day the reservations were released and have been traveling overseas for the past month and wasn't keeping up on a daily basis.  I did read on here that they changed the description and, so, cancelled the reservation.  Because of your persistence and reports here on the DIS, I just spoke with Winston yesterday and reinstated my reservation.  I'm now unsure if I'm going to keep it as, between the time I cancelled and reinstated, I reconfigured my plans so the reserved parade viewing may no longer be a real issue for us.  So conflicted now!  But, again, I just wanted to say thank you!
> 
> Now just waiting to see if they'll include BTMRR on the attraction list and I think we are almost good to go!



If nothing else, my obsessing over my Disney planning paid off. 
Glad you got your call from Winston!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Ignore my post if you don't want to to hear about CBR and brief synopsis of our experience
> 
> Yeah I was shocked when I got the FP boot. I had assumed I was home free at that point.
> 
> I pseudo posted my experience in sprinkles throughout the forums lol. We loved our time at CBR and it easily became our 2nd fav resort (we've only stayed Moderate or Deluxe so far...trying value this Fall). Construction was obvious not intrusive, so much so we stayed there again in May for a quick 2 night stay. We didnt have any real bus issues both times, but they filled up alot before we made it to Aruba in Dec. We liked Jamaica the best but if you didn't mind the walk around construction to pool/park, Martinique was good for first on first off buses. Our building in Martinique was closest to the construction/pool so we used the new Centertown bus stop since it was closer than Martiniques. Food was meh, but they have a new option in N. Trinidad in addition to the already temp tent and food truck. We didn't eat there much anyway. We loved the pool, property landscaping, and the Castaway Cay the most. Especially with construction prices, it can't be beat and we'd stay there again in Sept if not for going cheap due to it being a Universal trip with a short stay for MNSHHP only on Disney property.
> 
> Ok back on topic



Thank you.  I really didn't stay on top of how the construction played out and I don't recall seeing any posts about it on the Halloween thread last year.


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

scrappinginontario said:


> post #1 lists all the open attractions.  I would be prepared for all others to be closed.



Thank you!  I was looking at one of those non official WDW sites, went back to post 1 as suggested.  Then I immediately re-did my fast passes!


----------



## Lvsdisney

Seriously considering a resort only trip but doing MNSSHP over Rosh Hashanah weekend, specifically 9/9.  I know no one can say for certainty, but do you think that'll be a popular weekend? I don't want to buy tickets until I'm sure, and that might not be until beginning August and I'm hoping they won't sell out.


----------



## FoxC63

Lvsdisney said:


> Seriously considering a resort only trip but doing MNSSHP over Rosh Hashanah weekend, specifically 9/9.  I know no one can say for certainty, but do you think that'll be a popular weekend? I don't want to buy tickets until I'm sure, and that might not be until beginning August and I'm hoping they won't sell out.



Have you viewed Touring Plans and Kenny the Pirate Crowd calendar?
Touring Plans has Sept. 9th ranked #7 for rides out of 33 which sounds pretty sweet to me.
https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/

And Kenny the Pirate rates the overall parks as "Light Crowds".
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&tdate=09/09/2018

With both of these in your favor, I think you picked a great time to go.


----------



## Lvsdisney

FoxC63 said:


> Have you viewed Touring Plans and Kenny the Pirate Crowd calendar?
> Touring Plans has Sept. 9th ranked #7 for rides out of 33 which sounds pretty sweet to me.
> https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/
> 
> And Kenny the Pirate rates the overall parks as "Light Crowds".
> http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&tdate=09/09/2018
> 
> With both of these in your favor, I think you picked a great time to go.



I still have an active KtP subscription so I should use it!  Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## coolingjupiter

Lvsdisney said:


> Seriously considering a resort only trip but doing MNSSHP over Rosh Hashanah weekend, specifically 9/9.  I know no one can say for certainty, but do you think that'll be a popular weekend? I don't want to buy tickets until I'm sure, and that might not be until beginning August and I'm hoping they won't sell out.



This is when we are going.  Hoping for lighter crowds.


----------



## anneboleyn

Lvsdisney said:


> Seriously considering a resort only trip but doing MNSSHP over Rosh Hashanah weekend, specifically 9/9.  I know no one can say for certainty, but do you think that'll be a popular weekend? I don't want to buy tickets until I'm sure, and that might not be until beginning August and I'm hoping they won't sell out.



I always go to Disney World during the first two weeks of September, and when Rosh Hashanah was in the beginning of the month in 2015, it was definitely busier than any other time that I have attended. But like you said, you never know.


----------



## FoxC63

Lvsdisney said:


> I still have an active KtP subscription so I should use it!  Thanks for the heads up!!



Absolutely!  Kenny the Pirate is King of Characters hands down and will be able to guide you to an excellent night!


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I always go to Disney World during the first two weeks of September, and when Rosh Hashanah was in the beginning of the month in 2015, it was definitely busier than any other time that I have attended. But like you said, you never know.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> 2015 - 9/15
> 2016 - 9/2
> 2017 - 8/25
> 2018 - 8/17
> 
> As you see, this is the first year we've seen a roughly mid-August party.



Yes they were and as @GADisneyDad14 laid it all out above, hopefully it won't have such an impact now that the time frame has shifted.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Yes they were and as @GADisneyDad14 laid it all out above, hopefully it won't have such an impact now that the time frame has shifted.



I think he was listing the first MNSSHP dates over the past years, not Rosh Hashanah dates.


----------



## FoxC63

Speaking of my favorite pirate, I hope Kenny does his MNSSHP webinar like he's done the past two years.  It's free to join and you get first hand information about the party.  He also includes a discount to his Character Locator and other unique treats.  You are allowed to ask questions and post comments too. 

More can be seen here: Post #664 2017


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I think he was listing the first MNSSHP dates over the past years, not Rosh Hashanah dates.



Not all parties dates are there but I think it shows when the parties actually began.  If anyone wants to know how Rosh Hashanah dates fared in comparison to parties starting then that's a bit more work.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Not all parties dates are there but I think it shows when the parties actually began.



I think we are talking about two different things lol

I was replying to someone who was asking if Rosh Hashanah makes things crazier, which I replied that the year I attended during it, it was. When the parties actually start each year wouldn’t matter.  See what I mean?


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> I think we are talking about two different things lol
> 
> I was replying to someone who was asking if Rosh Hashanah makes things crazier, which I replied that the year I attended during it, it was. When the parties actually start each year wouldn’t matter.  See what I mean?


 and this too


----------



## FoxC63

Too much coffee and it's 1:21am here in MI.


----------



## Dug720

Lvsdisney said:


> Seriously considering a resort only trip but doing MNSSHP over Rosh Hashanah weekend, specifically 9/9.  I know no one can say for certainty, but do you think that'll be a popular weekend? I don't want to buy tickets until I'm sure, and that might not be until beginning August and I'm hoping they won't sell out.



I am going that long weekend as it's the only time I know I can go. It is what it is - I plan to make the best of it, not worry about "crowds" and have a blast. It is what you make it!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Speaking of my favorite pirate, I hope Kenny does his MNSSHP webinar like he's done the past two years.  It's free to join and you get first hand information about the party.  He also includes a discount to his Character Locator and other unique threats.  You are allowed to ask questions and post comments too.
> 
> More can be seen here: Post #664 2017


He is. I can’t rememger the date but know it’s scheduled for shortly after the first party.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> He is. I can’t rememger the date but know it’s scheduled for shortly after the first party.



Have you received an email regarding it, I just checked including spam to no avail.  Thanks buddy.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

If our 3rd FP is from 5:30-6p, is it a hard cut-off at 6p or is there the usual 15 minute window afterward?


----------



## reluctantredhead

Hi everyone!   After being lucky enough to get a time slot for the TS AP event, we booked a previously unplanned trip to WDW for 9/20-9/23.  Having been to WDW only once at this time of year (about 12 years ago) and having had a great time at MNSSHP, I bought tickets right away for the 9/21 party and found this thread. 

I really apologize to have to ask this, because I'm sure it's been asked and answered, but I don't have time to read 204 pages, and I actually have done searches that show me tidbits but not the full explanation.  What's the deal with the HalloWishes party and the parade viewing?  At the beginning of this thread it states that if you buy tickets to the party you get a special reserved parade viewing area...but when I clicked the link provided, no mention was made of a special parade viewing area on the WDW website.  So I did a search on the disboards and what I've gathered so far is that Disney removed the language about the parade viewing area, so if you booked before that language was removed you get the viewing area, but if you booked after you don't?!?

Would someone mind pointing me to a page where this is explained?  The reserved parade viewing area would be a huge deal for us and we would definitely pay extra to get that...but not the fireworks viewing area or the dessert party alone.  We did the HEA party back in April and our view of the fireworks was not good...there was a huge tree blocking the castle...and the desserts were fine, but nothing we would've paid that kind of $$$ for without the fireworks view...and since we didn't get that, it was an underwhelming experience for us.

Thanks in advance for any info that anyone may be willing to provide.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

reluctantredhead said:


> what I've gathered so far is that Disney removed the language about the parade viewing area, so if you booked before that language was removed you get the viewing area, but if you booked after you don't?!?



You pretty much summed it up.  If you booked before the website error was corrected (or booked and later cancelled because of the website change), they are honoring parade viewing for that original group of folks only.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Does anyone have any ideas on what my husband can wear as far as him being Captain Hook? We're going Labor Day for the MNSSHP and I don't want him to have to wear a full on costume.  I've looked on Pinterest but mostly only found women's Captain Hook Disney bounding.


----------



## FoxC63

Momma_Lanier said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on what my husband can wear as far as him being Captain Hook? We're going Labor Day for the MNSSHP and I don't want him to have to wear a full on costume.  I've looked on Pinterest but mostly only found women's Captain Hook Disney bounding.



I moved you over to the Costume Thread, see:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/page-17#post-59481135"]Post #338[/URL]


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chloelovesdisney said:


> If our 3rd FP is from 5:30-6p, is it a hard cut-off at 6p or is there the usual 15 minute window afterward?



That is a good question. I'm not sure if it's counted as a park close, in which case there would be no grace period. As in, if the park closes at 9 you cannot get in line later. If I had to guess I'd say that would be right. Or maybe if you had a party wristband you could still use it, but if not you'd have to leave the park.



Momma_Lanier said:


> Does anyone have any ideas on what my husband can wear as far as him being Captain Hook? We're going Labor Day for the MNSSHP and I don't want him to have to wear a full on costume.  I've looked on Pinterest but mostly only found women's Captain Hook Disney bounding.



I would have him wear red pants or shorts, a red jacket of any kind, maybe something like this but cheaper:

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...11sC8B0KeMko7iOlBS3bgRgcYA8ZssvhoCv2kQAvD_BwE

and the hat and the hook.


----------



## reluctantredhead

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You pretty much summed it up.  If you booked before the website error was corrected (or booked and later cancelled because of the website change), they are honoring parade viewing for that original group of folks only.



Thanks for responding...glad I got the gist of it.


----------



## grumpy28

Has anyone done a 4:30 dinner at 1900 Park Fare? I have a ressie for our MNSSHP night and trying to figure when we might arrive at the party. Thanks!


----------



## disneyjr77

What is the latest we can get our tickets online and get the advance purchase discount?  We don't want to get them yet, because we don't want to get rained out...when we did the party in 2015 it was pouring 95% of the night and no fun.  I'd rather not waste the money this year.


----------



## Karen46

coolingjupiter said:


> This is when we are going.  Hoping for lighter crowds.



This is our night also 9/9.


----------



## Melanie230

grumpy28 said:


> Has anyone done a 4:30 dinner at 1900 Park Fare? I have a ressie for our MNSSHP night and trying to figure when we might arrive at the party. Thanks!



It's a buffet so you can easily get out of there in 30 minutes if you want to.  We love dinners at 1900...the characters are fabulous!


----------



## Melanie230

disneyjr77 said:


> What is the latest we can get our tickets online and get the advance purchase discount?  We don't want to get them yet, because we don't want to get rained out...when we did the party in 2015 it was pouring 95% of the night and no fun.  I'd rather not waste the money this year.



I believe it is the day before.  We are the same way.  I don't want to spend that $$$ and get rained on.  Our son is in the AF and going with us.  So we can get the military tickets for MNNSHP the day of.  That is a huge plus!


----------



## Rich M

Melanie230 said:


> I believe it is the day before.  We are the same way.  I don't want to spend that $$$ and get rained on.  Our son is in the AF and going with us.  So we can get the military tickets for MNNSHP the day of.  That is a huge plus!



Please thank him for his service.


----------



## disneyjr77

Melanie230 said:


> I believe it is the day before.  We are the same way.  I don't want to spend that $$$ and get rained on.  Our son is in the AF and going with us.  So we can get the military tickets for MNNSHP the day of.  That is a huge plus!



Fantastic, thanks!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Melanie230 said:


> It's a buffet so you can easily get out of there in 30 minutes if you want to.  We love dinners at 1900...the characters are fabulous!


I’ve historically been seated late at Park Fare, but even seated in time it’s unlikely you’ll see all the characters within 30 minutes. YMMV


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Have you received an email regarding it, I just checked including spam to no avail.  Thanks buddy.


No, I just saw it mentioned on his FB page


----------



## firsttimer4

Rich M said:


> I defiantly would not waste a park ticket for maybe a half hour of time. I don't think you would even get to MK until 3:30 at the earliest and that's with being lucky with everything.





ashleymrush said:


> With a 2:15 appt I don’t think there is any way you’d get there before 4:00. I’d definitely get rid of the ticket. Sounds like a busy day, hope your little one loves it and it all goes well!





Raya said:


> I'd get rid of your regular day ticket like the other folks said. You're going to need to take a bus from BBB/Disney Springs to MK. BBB will take around an hour and may not start on time. That puts you at leaving Disney Springs at 3:15. The bus ride is at least 20 minutes, maybe 40. So arriving at MK between 3:35 and 3:55. Your day ticket would 'buy' you less than 30 minutes of park time. Instead spend that time on a monorail ride or  stop by the photo desk at the Grand Floridian and get some photopass pictures of your princess around the GF. You don't need to make an appointment, and whenever that photo session ends you're a monorail ride away from the MK.





FoxC63 said:


> @firsttimer4 , I agree with others get rid of the day ticket and as far as transportation I would use Uber/Lyft to get to MK.  Make sure the adults bring their costumes and while DD is getting Pixie Dust, you all can get dressed.  There is also a photopass you can do as a group prior to leaving with various backgrounds.  Using Uber/Lift will give you the time needed to get this done.  So slow down and really enjoy DD's special day!



Thanks for all the advice! I just changed our park tickets from 5 days to 4. We’ll just use the party ticket for that day. I’ve been skipping over all of the FP and party day post but guess I need to go back and figure that out now!!


----------



## starousse

Like the above poster, I'd prefer not to buy tickets in advance due to not wanting to be totally rained out. What are the chances of the 8/31 party being sold out on party night?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

I would have him wear red pants or shorts said:


> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...11sC8B0KeMko7iOlBS3bgRgcYA8ZssvhoCv2kQAvD_BwE[/URL]
> 
> and the hat and the hook.



Thank you SO MUCH! I actually wasn't even sure if he was allowed to wear the hook but he kept insisting so this will make him so happy!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

starousse said:


> Like the above poster, I'd prefer not to buy tickets in advance due to not wanting to be totally rained out. What are the chances of the 8/31 party being sold out on party night?



It's just rolling the dice. Is it as likely to sell out at October 31? No. But weird party dates have randomly sold out in the past.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Momma_Lanier said:


> Thank you SO MUCH! I actually wasn't even sure if he was allowed to wear the hook but he kept insisting so this will make him so happy!



Swords are ok so I assume the hook is. Its just guns as far as I know.


----------



## Melanie230

Rich M said:


> Please thank him for his service.



Thank you for saying that.  He is stationed at Tyndall AFB.  He can't take leave during that time, so he can join us for a long weekend at Disney.  That's the perks of having your son in Florida.  Guess we will just have to meet in Disney every year!


----------



## Rich M

Melanie230 said:


> Thank you for saying that.  He is stationed at Tyndall AFB.  He can't take leave during that time, so he can join us for a long weekend at Disney.  That's the perks of having your son in Florida.  Guess we will just have to meet in Disney every year!



That is great that he can have a weekend with his family.


----------



## Raya

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Swords are ok so I assume the hook is. Its just guns as far as I know.



Does anyone know if Han's Blaster or Leia's Blaster from Star Wars are acceptable? They are guns, but not realistic looking guns/six shooters/machine guns.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Raya said:


> Does anyone know if Han's Blaster or Leia's Blaster from Star Wars are acceptable? They are guns, but not realistic looking guns/six shooters/machine guns.



I'm afraid not. No guns at all, even not realistic looking ones.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Raya said:


> Does anyone know if Han's Blaster or Leia's Blaster from Star Wars are acceptable? They are guns, but not realistic looking guns/six shooters/machine guns.



The good news is, the blasters don't really define those costumes. So even if you'd like to have them, you'll definitely be recognizable without them. 
My boyfriend and I were considering dressing as StarLord and Rocket, but I wanted a huge oversized gun for Rocket (like the same size as me). I wasn't really as excited about doing Rocket without that, so the costume got scrapped. Though I might wear that to Alamo City Comic Con on Halloween.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The good news is, the blasters don't really define those costumes. So even if you'd like to have them, you'll definitely be recognizable without them.
> My boyfriend and I were considering dressing as StarLord and Rocket, but I wanted a huge oversized gun for Rocket (like the same size as me). I wasn't really as excited about doing Rocket without that, so the costume got scrapped. Though I might wear that to Alamo City Comic Con on Halloween.



Too bad. I would have liked to see that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Jadyreen1282 said:


> Too bad. I would have liked to see that.



Yeah I would have worn it, but thought there was a good chance Disney would turn away the gun at the gate, even with it's obvious fakeness. Not worth the risk.


----------



## Cluelyss

I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???

One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??

My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time. 

Thoughts??


----------



## FoxC63

I'd chill somewhere else unless you're planning on picking up party merchandise, but if that's the only reason I would ask others for help.  I'm sure there are many here that would.


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???
> 
> One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??
> 
> My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time.
> 
> Thoughts??


I am going on my fifth solo vac and I have no regrets. To be able to have alone time (mommie time) to myself is better than a few hours alone at home by myself. You can do anything at anytime do go ahead and enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## greg9x

chloelovesdisney said:


> If our 3rd FP is from 5:30-6p, is it a hard cut-off at 6p or is there the usual 15 minute window afterward?


Know we had FP for PoC one evening that was EHM starting at 9 p.m. Thought it was earlier...  We tried to scan it and were rejected but CM overrode it (we were resort guest and eligible for EMH, but FP saved us time in line).  Was confused until looked a time and it was 9:01 pm.  So seems the system cuts off FP's at exactly the end time in those situations.


----------



## ArielSRL

Ok so I’ve read about 50 pages over the weekend trying to catch up on things. We are attending the party on 10/4 though I have not purchased tix yet. No parks on 10/5 and DHS on 10/6. Headed home 10/7. A few questions. 

With a resort reservation can I make my MNSSHP FPs at 60 days prior to check in or 60 days prior to party? 

I have two resort reservations. One ends 10/3 and the other begins 10/3. I will most likely be canceling the first one so is the consensus that I should wait and book my party FPs after I cancel that reservation bc canceling can cause the system to kick out my last day of FPs? Which by the way, would be our DHS day and hopefully SDD.

I’m definitely planning to try to book 7DMT for our party FPs if possible. I was thinking Splash for our second bc we all like it and will ride it, but then I’m thinking BTMRR since it’s probably not open during the party. However my two boys won’t ride it (most likely) but the 4 adults want to so there would be no one to take the boys on something they would want to FP. So any consensus on Splash? Or maybe I should just book us all for BTMRR, try to get my boys on, and if not, the adult who stays behind can ride with two of the other adults using my boys’ bands. Ugh. Decisions...lol.

TIA


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

HELP.., I’am attending MNSSHP on 9/11. I added my fp’s and now it deleted all my fp’s on the last 2 days of our trip, ugh! We would not be entering park until after 4 for party. Any recommendations?


----------



## FoxC63

lorilclevelandrn said:


> HELP.., I’am attending MNSSHP on 9/11. I added my fp’s and now it deleted all my fp’s on the last 2 days of our trip, ugh! We would not be entering park until after 4 for party. Any recommendations?



You need to call WDW IT directly - Internet Help Desk (407) 939-4357.  Only they can restore your FP's.  

*Anyone *who has made changes to their resort reservations, you need to keep this number handy and I recommend you write it down on any document you plan on taking with you because you are going to need it when you are at WDW.


----------



## FoxC63

ArielSRL said:


> With a resort reservation can I make my MNSSHP FPs at 60 days prior to check in or 60 days prior to party?
> 
> I have two resort reservations. One ends 10/3 and the other begins 10/3. I will most likely be canceling the first one so is the consensus that I should wait and book my party FPs after I cancel that reservation bc canceling can cause the system to kick out my last day of FPs? Which by the way, would be our DHS day and hopefully SDD.
> 
> I’m definitely planning to try to book 7DMT for our party FPs if possible. I was thinking Splash for our second bc we all like it and will ride it, but then I’m thinking BTMRR since it’s probably not open during the party. However my two boys won’t ride it (most likely) but the 4 adults want to so there would be no one to take the boys on something they would want to FP. So any consensus on Splash? Or maybe I should just book us all for BTMRR, try to get my boys on, and if not, the adult who stays behind can ride with two of the other adults using my boys’ bands. Ugh. Decisions...lol.
> 
> TIA



Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60 Days in Advance _based on resort check-in day._
It won't matter when you cancel your resort reservation, once you do it your account will be flagged.  If you don't need the reservation why hold onto it?
According to WDW, BTMRR is available on Oct 4th until 6pm for FP's.
Link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/big-thunder-mountain-railroad/


----------



## Cluelyss

Christmas merchandise released but no Halloween yet?! C’mon Disney!!!
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...rchandise-is-here-and-its-kind-of-surprising/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???
> 
> One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??
> 
> My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time.
> 
> Thoughts??



No debate in my mind.  I'd absolutely do it! 

Different deal, but for various reasons I did a Disney After Hours night solo a few weeks ago (the late hours just didn't make sense for the rest of the family, especially on arrival day).  I personally feel a little weird being in the park solo, but if I'm honest... it was a lot of fun!  No worrying about if DW or the kids are happy... could go as slow or as fast as I wanted... could stop and just enjoy the atmosphere of the park.  It was nice and care free! 

I didn't arrive until 10pm (the event was 10-1am) so didn't use the 7pm-10pm time for that event, but I still felt like I got more than my $'s worth. 

Anyway - a bit apples to oranges... but same general concept. 

Plus you _need_ to do it for board research anyway.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???
> 
> One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??
> 
> My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time.
> 
> Thoughts??


 For me  it would be decided by if the things I’m going to do at the party are things I’ll do with my family or things that don’t interest them?

If they want to see the parade then it’s special to me to watch it first time together.  If they have no interest in the parade then I’d want to go and enjoy it.  I would consider all the things I’d hope to do 9/28 in that light and see what I would feel.  

Personally I’m in the camp who would want to experience the party the first time of the year with my family so would choose to do something else that night.  If it were the opposite and I could do the party with them first and then go on my own a second time I would choose that but unfortunately that’s not your question.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> Christmas merchandise released but no Halloween yet?! C’mon Disney!!!
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...rchandise-is-here-and-its-kind-of-surprising/



AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???
> 
> One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??
> 
> My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time.
> 
> Thoughts??



Absolutely go!

I spend about half of our trip in the parks solo because DH doesn't get up until midday.  I focus on the things I know he's not interested in, go at my own pace, etc.

It doesn't sound like you attending would have any impact on your time with your family.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???
> 
> One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??
> 
> My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time.
> 
> Thoughts??



If money isn't an option I'd go. Sitting in the room??? I mean, I love Stacy and the never ending Mickey cartoons (potatoland!).

Or Disney springs? Bleh.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If money isn't an option I'd go. Sitting in the room??? I mean, I love Stacy and the never ending Mickey cartoons (potatoland!).
> 
> Or Disney springs? Bleh.


I’m dying laughing here because Potatoland is one of my kids’ favorite Mickey cartoons but there’s only so much of it I can take!!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No debate in my mind.  I'd absolutely do it!
> 
> Different deal, but for various reasons I did a Disney After Hours night solo a few weeks ago (the late hours just didn't make sense for the rest of the family, especially on arrival day).  I personally feel a little weird being in the park solo, but if I'm honest... it was a lot of fun!  No worrying about if DW or the kids are happy... could go as slow or as fast as I wanted... could stop and just enjoy the atmosphere of the park.  It was nice and care free!
> 
> I didn't arrive until 10pm (the event was 10-1am) so didn't use the 7pm-10pm time for that event, but I still felt like I got more than my $'s worth.
> 
> Anyway - a bit apples to oranges... but same general concept.
> 
> Plus you _need_ to do it for board research anyway.


This is exactly what I’m thinking....thanks for sharing your personal experience!

Honestly, I’m more worried about the 5 am wake up the next day, which may cause me to leave the party earlier than I normally would. The late hours are better for touring than the early ones IMO!


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> Absolutely go!
> It doesn't sound like you attending would have any impact on your time with your family.


Thank you!! I agree. The kids love to trick or treat and ride rides during the party...which is fine....but I’d rather sit back and soak up the ambiance. This would give me a chance to do that that I’ve never had! “Slow down” is not in my kids’ vocabulary! LOL


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

lorilclevelandrn said:


> HELP.., I’am attending MNSSHP on 9/11. I added my fp’s and now it deleted all my fp’s on the last 2 days of our trip, ugh! We would not be entering park until after 4 for party. Any recommendations?



Did you get it resolved?

I do not think I am going to make any FP's for our party day - as my last 2 days are AK & HS and I do not want to run the risk of losing FOP or SDD FP's.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> This is exactly what I’m thinking....thanks for sharing your personal experience!
> 
> Honestly, I’m more worried about the 5 am wake up the next day, which may cause me to leave the party earlier than I normally would. The late hours atre better for touring than the early ones IMO!



You’re in a though Disney spot!  

I had EMM the next morning, which was sort of nagging at me the whole time... but... I trucked on.

I know my personality well enough... even if I did say to myself, “nah, I’ll save the money and just relax and rest up at the resort”.... I’d be sitting there that night around 8pm jumping out of my skin knowing MNSSHP is happening just a few short miles away.  Even if I had decided in advance not to go, my tune would change day of.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> I’m dying laughing here because Potatoland is one of my kids’ favorite Mickey cartoons but there’s only so much of it I can take!!!!!



Send em my way, i can watch potatoland all day. We even met bill farmer (Goofy's voice) at a convention and talked to him about potatoland and he did the voice for us.


----------



## GillianP1301

Cluelyss said:


> I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???
> 
> One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??
> 
> My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time.
> 
> Thoughts??



I would totally do this, but I'm kinda crazy, so take that for what it's worth. 

The 7pm arrival at a party is fine with me usually because I don't line up for hard to see characters. Sure, it's a late night with a really early morning, but it's a super short trip so you'll have plenty of time to recover once you're home. I don't know that I would attempt this with kids in tow, but on my own? Most definitely. I think it would be an amazing and relaxing way to take in a MNSSHP. You know you're doing it with your family the next month anyway, so that makes it even a better opportunity to have a relaxed pace. 

Not a chance I could be in a WDW resort for an entire evening and not start to lose my mind not being in a park. I say go for it!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I know my personality well enough... even if I did say to myself, “nah, I’ll save the money and just relax and rest up at the resort”.... I’d be sitting there that night around 8pm jumping out of my skin knowing MNSSHP is happening just a few short miles away.  Even if I had decided in advance not to go, my tune would change day of.


This would be me exactly!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Send em my way, i can watch potatoland all day. We even met bill farmer (Goofy's voice) at a convention and talked to him about potatoland and he did the voice for us.


Now THAT would be amazing!!!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Does anyone have any experience doing two parties in one trip? I'm doing my first ever WDW trip and I'm wondering what the value of doing the party twice would be.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Gaugersaurus said:


> Does anyone have any experience doing two parties in one trip? I'm doing my first ever WDW trip and I'm wondering what the value of doing the party twice would be.


  This is totally a personal opinion but if this were my first trip to WDW I’m not sure I would do any party.  You will already be seeing and experiencing so many new things that m not sure the cost to add the tickets would’ve worth it.

Are you only adults in your party or children too?

If you think meeting characters will me a big focus then possibly this would add to the party draw.

There is nothing wrong with adding the party but if you do I think 1 would be plenty.

I help many families plan and book WDW trips each year (not a TA, just something I enjoy doing) and normally I do not encourage first timers to book park hoppers or too many extras as everything will already be brand new and exciting!

If you are hoping to visit WDW again within a couple of years I might save a party for that time.  If this is your 1 and only WDW trip that you’re aware of I might book 1 party but probably not 2.

Again, these are only my thoughts based on my experience and that of others I’ve helped.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Gaugersaurus said:


> Does anyone have any experience doing two parties in one trip? I'm doing my first ever WDW trip and I'm wondering what the value of doing the party twice would be.



It's pretty nice. You won't have to rush one night and try to get everything in.

This is especially nice if you want to meet characters, as their lines will be long.

It's also good if you want to dress up one night then go in regular clothes the next.


----------



## ArielSRL

lorilclevelandrn said:


> HELP.., I’am attending MNSSHP on 9/11. I added my fp’s and now it deleted all my fp’s on the last 2 days of our trip, ugh! We would not be entering park until after 4 for party. Any recommendations?


Did you get an email before they deleted them?


----------



## Cluelyss

Gaugersaurus said:


> Does anyone have any experience doing two parties in one trip? I'm doing my first ever WDW trip and I'm wondering what the value of doing the party twice would be.


We’ve done 2 parties the last 3 times we’ve gone in October. I love that we don’t have to rush around trying to fit everything in! If there are several must do characters, you can spread them over 2 parties so you aren’t spending your whole night in line. We also like to dedicate 1 night to rides/characters and one to the shows. It’s virtually impossible to do it all in one night - or even 2! - but multiple parties makes your night so much more relaxing and enjoyable!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

So....I can't believe we're a month out from the first HALLOWEEN PARTY on 8/17!!  It seems like yesterday it was Feb/March when the possibility arose that there might even be a party on 8/17 (it was snowing outside when I first read the info).  We're happy/ecstatic to be going, but I'm not gonna lie.....this definitely feels a bit EARLY to be only 1 month away from the first party.....we can't wait!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> So....I can't believe we're a month out from the first HALLOWEEN PARTY on 8/17!!  It seems like yesterday it was Feb/March when the possibility arose that there might even be a party on 8/17 (it was snowing outside when I first read the info).  We're happy/ecstatic to be going, but I'm not gonna lie.....this definitely feels a bit EARLY to be only 1 month away from the first party.....we can't wait!!



Seriously??? Mind blown.

Can't wait to get character info from first party!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Seriously??? Mind blown.
> 
> Can't wait to get character info from first party!



I think there is A LOT of info that the first party will be providing.......just seems like there are more "loose ends" that need tied up this year.  I guess maybe most of that surrounds the dessert parties and the whole parade viewing issue.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> I know no one here will talk me out of this, but am I crazy for considering it....???
> 
> One night in WDW solo. Doing the TSL AP “post view” on 9/29. Will have to be up at around 5 am to check out of my resort and get to HS by 6:30. The 28th is a discounted party night, and due to my flight arrival time, I likely wouldn't make it to the party until nearly 7. Would just be looking to soak in the atmosphere and do all the things I can’t when my family is with me (we are all going 10/31). Probably just a Halloween tee, watch the parade and fireworks, maybe hit a few rides and grab some specialty treats. Still worth it??
> 
> My other options for the night are Disney Springs or chilling at the resort (HS and AK close at 8 and I won’t do EP on a weekend during F&W)....so a few hours at MK sounds better than either of those, but I hate that I’m “wasting” the 4-7 time.
> 
> Thoughts??



2 years ago we had a family trip planned for Dec and MVMCP.  I ended up down there for a few nights in Nov and on one of the party nights I went over in the late afternoon thinking I'd just do the park from 5-7 before it closed.  Then, watching people enter I decided what the heck and went over to GS and bought a ticket.  It was such a nice, relaxing party experience!  Have I maximized the parties more?  Sure.  But the price wasn't going to break me, I enjoyed it a lot and I'd do it again.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm afraid not. No guns at all, even not realistic looking ones.



The video explaining costumes says no metal "weapons" but things like foam "weapons" are allowed.  So it doesn't seem to be a strict no.


----------



## Haley R

Gaugersaurus said:


> Does anyone have any experience doing two parties in one trip? I'm doing my first ever WDW trip and I'm wondering what the value of doing the party twice would be.


We are doing our first mnsshp in October. Instead of getting park tickets we chose to do two Halloween parties instead. Like others have said, I like that we will be able to take our time and split up the characters that have really long lines.


----------



## stralkeral229

Gaugersaurus said:


> Does anyone have any experience doing two parties in one trip? I'm doing my first ever WDW trip and I'm wondering what the value of doing the party twice would be.



No personal experience as to how it will go, but this is also my plan this year.  I have been to WDW a few times already though and also the timing for me had a lot to do with it.  I have tickets for Halloween night which I am assuming will sell out and is going to be packed, so I wanted to not feel obligated to rush around and/or stand in long lines all night, which I thought would take away from my experience.  I also have a CRT reservation at 4 and then the dessert party scheduled for Halloween, which I knew both of those things would take away my party time, but were items I really wanted to do.  So to me it only made sense to add a second party.  I'll use that first one to try to hit the characters I want and other special items so that I can take in the atmosphere a little more and 'hopefully' be a little more relaxed the second night.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Did you get it resolved?
> 
> I do not think I am going to make any FP's for our party day - as my last 2 days are AK & HS and I do not want to run the risk of losing FOP or SDD FP's.



Unfortunately, not resolved! Timing has been a bit difficult bc it’s a surprise trip for my daughter’s 5th bday. IT wait time has been anywhere from 40-60 mnts and she’s w/ me all day today until my Hubby gets home from work. I’ve told him I’m going to have to sneak away for a bit that way I have a good amount of time w/ IT.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Now THAT would be amazing!!!



I think I am the only one here saying don't do it!  The whole 5am is a killer.  There's no reason why you'd have to stay in your resort.  I'd go shopping, resort hopping and dine somewhere really expensive.  Watch the fireworks at a really cool location and hit Trader Sams for a night cap.  I know my hubby and son would not be interested in any of this and DS could NOT go into Trader Sams later in the evening.  Win, win!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

sheila14 said:


> I am going on my fifth solo vac and I have no regrets. To be able to have alone time (mommie time) to myself is better than a few hours alone at home by myself. You can do anything at anytime do go ahead and enjoy yourself!!!



I always fly in a day before everyone else. TWO if it works out.


----------



## FoxC63

lorilclevelandrn said:


> Unfortunately, not resolved! Timing has been a bit difficult bc it’s a surprise trip for my daughter’s 5th bday. IT wait time has been anywhere from 40-60 mnts and she’s w/ me all day today until my Hubby gets home from work. I’ve told him I’m going to have to sneak away for a bit that way I have a good amount of time w/ IT.



Did you get an email from Disney?


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Christmas merchandise released but no Halloween yet?! C’mon Disney!!!
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...rchandise-is-here-and-its-kind-of-surprising/



This stuff is for the *Christmas in July* promotion WDW holds annually.  I'm sure this is just a snippet of all they will offer during Christmas season.
https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-christmas-in-july-at-disney-parks-new-2018-holiday-merchandise/

After the July promotion we should see some Halloween merchandise


----------



## cjake88

monique5 said:


> *Halloween Happenings *
> ​*Return To Sleepy Hollow @ Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground*
> The event will include a group viewing of the 1949 classic animated Disney film, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow _inside the resort’s historic Tri-Circle-D Ranch stables. During event nights, you’ll be able to see galloping ghosts and experience an up close and personal encounter with the Headless Horseman. You’ll be given the opportunity to have a PhotoPass photo with the Headless Horseman and his horse (Not a backdrop, but a real character and real horse). You’ll also receive a collector’s pin and a viewing of the original 1949 Disney animated classic film “The Legend of Sleepy Hollow.”
> _New this year, a dessert party at 9:00pm after the movie if you’re viewing the 8 p.m. show or prior to the movie if you’re viewing the later show._​
> 
> *Dates: *September 28-30, October 3-7 and October 10-14, 17-21 & 24-31​
> *Times: *8:00pm & 10:00pm; 9:00pm Dessert Party
> 
> *Location: *Tri-Circle D Ranch at Fort Wilderness Resort (location check-in for movie & meet and greet) & Blacksmith Shop (location of dessert party). You will be allowed to park at Fort Wilderness with this reservation.
> 
> *Tickets: *Reservations are open now. Reservations can be booked 180 days in advance for non-resort guests and 180+10 days in advance for resort guests. This experience can be reserved by calling 407-WDW-TOUR.​_
> *General Admission**: *$22 (_Access to watch 37 minute movie & guests 3 years or older will receive the limited edition pin.)
> 
> _*Premium Seating:*_ _$38_ (Excludes Dessert Party; Reserved seating 6-10 rows; Limited edition pin & Sleepy Halloween treats bag and logo cup.)
> 
> _*Ultimate (Dessert Party):* $60 _(Access to the Van Tassel dessert party; Reserved seating first five rows for the movie; Limited edition pin & Sleepy Halloween treats bag and logo cup.)​
> Prepay at time of booking. Space is extremely limited for this offering. No discounts available. 2D Cancellation Policy.​



I'm sure it's been covered already, but what are people's thoughts on this?  Is it worth the added premium or would it be better to view from a distance?  I have a free day or two that I could lock in some of these other events (although I am attending the Hoop-Dee-Doo show in the area).


----------



## lvcourtneyy

cjake88 said:


> I'm sure it's been covered already, but what are people's thoughts on this?  Is it worth the added premium or would it be better to view from a distance?  I have a free day or two that I could lock in some of these other events (although I am attending the Hoop-Dee-Doo show in the area).



We did this event last year with premium seating only because that's all that was available when we booked. The barn is small so I'm not sure the closer seating is necessary. We are doing the dessert party this year though.


----------



## FoxC63

cjake88 said:


> I'm sure it's been covered already, but what are people's thoughts on this?  Is it worth the added premium or would it be better to view from a distance?  I have a free day or two that I could lock in some of these other events (although I am attending the Hoop-Dee-Doo show in the area).



I did a review which includes photos:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989882"]Post #12 - Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL]


----------



## cjake88

lvcourtneyy said:


> We did this event last year with premium seating only because that's all that was available when we booked. The barn is small so I'm not sure the closer seating is necessary. We are doing the dessert party this year though.


Thanks for the input!  We might swing by and take a peek, but it'll probably be a pass from us this year; lots of other fun events to look forward to.


----------



## cjake88

FoxC63 said:


> I did a review which includes photos:  Post #12 - Strategy and Itinerary Thread


I literally found your post on it a minute after I posted this. D'OH!


----------



## tbird89

Are adults/parents allowed to trick-or-treat, or only children?


----------



## sheila14

tbird89 said:


> Are adults/parents allowed to trick-or-treat, or only children?


Everyone can get candy!!!!


----------



## Haley R

tbird89 said:


> Are adults/parents allowed to trick-or-treat, or only children?


Well DH and I sure are planning on getting candy in October lol. We booked with Southwest for the first time and I'm definitely going to utilize the 2 free checked bags.


----------



## tbird89

sheila14 said:


> Everyone can get candy!!!!


Thanks for the quick response!!! Are the lines to get candy crazy long like they are to some of the character meets? Just trying to gather as much info. so that I can plan accordingly.


----------



## deedeezee

Early in the night the lines sometimes get long but they definitely lighten up.  They are pretty efficient handing out the candy, I am just talking about the sheer number of people in line. Btw, waiting is generally good practice so you don't have to haul it around with you while you enjoy MK.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

ArielSRL said:


> Did you get an email before they deleted them?



It’s been a long day dealing w/ this mess. I copied my conversation from lines app bc too much info to type over again...


----------



## AntJulie

lorilclevelandrn said:


> It’s been a long day dealing w/ this mess. I copied my conversation from lines app bc too much info to type over again...



This happened to us last August but the dreaded e-mail wasn't sent until the first day of our trip. I didn't see it until the next day and our last day FP were gone already. I spent a lot of time on the phone with IT while at HS to straighten things out. Next time I will purchase extra day(s) of park tickets and not use party tickets for FP. We usually do week or more trips so the extra cost is minimal for us and will be less stressful for me!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

cjake88 said:


> I'm sure it's been covered already, but what are people's thoughts on this?  Is it worth the added premium or would it be better to view from a distance?  I have a free day or two that I could lock in some of these other events (although I am attending the Hoop-Dee-Doo show in the area).



Not necessary. I did regular seating last year and could see perfectly fine.


----------



## mkdwd

Anyone staying off site and attending the August 17 party?  The 30 day FP window was yesterday and just wondering how that process went.  We are attending the 10/21 party without park tickets for that day, and staying off site.  Really hoping to be able to make some FP reservations for the pre-party park time.  (sorry if this has already been discussed, I attempted to look for this answer, I promise!)


----------



## McFly913

tbird89 said:


> Thanks for the quick response!!! Are the lines to get candy crazy long like they are to some of the character meets? Just trying to gather as much info. so that I can plan accordingly.



Candy lines for early parties are generally small. They move fairly quick. Also depends on the area. there is no limit to how many times you can go through a line. So if it's candy you are interested in keep going through the line. Also utilize candy trails that have multiple buckets along the way . So one line but like 3-4 stops for candy.


----------



## Cluelyss

mkdwd said:


> Anyone staying off site and attending the August 17 party?  The 30 day FP window was yesterday and just wondering how that process went.  We are attending the 10/21 party without park tickets for that day, and staying off site.  Really hoping to be able to make some FP reservations for the pre-party park time.  (sorry if this has already been discussed, I attempted to look for this answer, I promise!)


Today is actually the 30 day window for 8/17, and curious to hear from anyone offsite as well. I know onsite guests with only party tickets had luck at 60 days, hoping offsite guests are having the same results!


----------



## Cluelyss

KAT4DISNEY said:


> 2 years ago we had a family trip planned for Dec and MVMCP.  I ended up down there for a few nights in Nov and on one of the party nights I went over in the late afternoon thinking I'd just do the park from 5-7 before it closed.  Then, watching people enter I decided what the heck and went over to GS and bought a ticket.  It was such a nice, relaxing party experience!  Have I maximized the parties more?  Sure.  But the price wasn't going to break me, I enjoyed it a lot and I'd do it again.


Thank you! I bit the bullet and bought a ticket 
I know I won’t be maximizing my party time, but at least I’ll be maximizing my time at WDW! Looking forward to a very chill night!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> This stuff is for the *Christmas in July* promotion WDW holds annually.  I'm sure this is just a snippet of all they will offer during Christmas season.
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/07/photos-christmas-in-july-at-disney-parks-new-2018-holiday-merchandise/
> 
> After the July promotion we should see some Halloween merchandise


Ahhhhh, this makes sense now! Never thought about Christmas in July


----------



## PixieT78

DH and I are doing what was going to be a short, Universal only trip for my 40th birthday. Then I got it in my head we should look at a party but it would either be our arrival day or my actual birthday (also our last park day) and I ultimately wanted to spend that over on the Darkside.  

So we change our flights, booked a night at the contemporary and are going for a few more days . We still end up at MNSSHP on our arrival day but with the extra couple of days, I think it will work out - plus big yay to not have to wait for the monorail after the party!  I’ve always wanted to stay at the Contemporary!

Today was our FP booking day and it went smoothly - apparently unlike many others! We only have the party tickets and I was able to book 3 FP with my ideal windows - 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:00. Only downer was that SDMT was unavailable but big plus is that we got BTMR which we wanted just in case is it actually closed for the party.

So hotel booked, character breakfast booked, FPs made and constume pieces have all arrived. Only thing to do now is count down from 60!


----------



## MommatoLandE

Well, now I don't know whether to try to book FP for the party day or not.  What does everyone here recommend?  Would it be better to do my regular park day FPs then call to do the party FPs?  Or do you think it could still have the same result?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/

For the Hocus Pocus fans.


----------



## dachsie

MommatoLandE said:


> Well, now I don't know whether to try to book FP for the party day or not.  What does everyone here recommend?  Would it be better to do my regular park day FPs then call to do the party FPs?  Or do you think it could still have the same result?


I was talking to IT the other day regarding a different issue but I asked him about this issue and he said as long s the FP is made from 4-6 you should not have a problem.  Take it for what its worth.


----------



## chiisai

PixieT78 said:


> DH and I are doing what was going to be a short, Universal only trip for my 40th birthday. Then I got it in my head we should look at a party but it would either be our arrival day or my actual birthday (also our last park day) and I ultimately wanted to spend that over on the Darkside.
> 
> So we change our flights, booked a night at the contemporary and are going for a few more days . We still end up at MNSSHP on our arrival day but with the extra couple of days, I think it will work out - plus big yay to not have to wait for the monorail after the party!  I’ve always wanted to stay at the Contemporary!
> 
> Today was our FP booking day and it went smoothly - apparently unlike many others! We only have the party tickets and I was able to book 3 FP with my ideal windows - 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30 and 5:30-6:00. Only downer was that SDMT was unavailable but big plus is that we got BTMR which we wanted just in case is it actually closed for the party.
> 
> So hotel booked, character breakfast booked, FPs made and constume pieces have all arrived. Only thing to do now is count down from 60!



This is a great plan - you will have a wonderful time.  We did something similar last winter.  We had a 4 full-day (flights were days on both sides) UO trip, and we booked one night at Bay Lake Tower and attended MVMCP, arriving as early as we could get in to use the 3 FP I had booked.  It worked out so well.  Being able to walk back to BLT after the party was truly awesome, too.


----------



## FoxC63

cjake88 said:


> Thanks for the input!  We might swing by and take a peek, but it'll probably be a pass from us this year; lots of other fun events to look forward to.



One last thing, the black "Sleepy Hollow" backdrop I mention in the post will prevent you from "peeking" in.


----------



## FoxC63

lorilclevelandrn said:


> HELP.., I’am attending MNSSHP on 9/11. I added my fp’s and now it *deleted all my fp’s on the last 2 days* of our trip, ugh! We would not be entering park until after 4 for party. Any recommendations?





lorilclevelandrn said:


> It’s been a long day dealing w/ this mess. I copied my conversation from lines app bc too much info to type over again...
> View attachment 337672



In earnest, this is the first time I have ever seen anyone report FP's being deleted on the *last two days* from their account and the verbiage *Escalation Team *being mentioned.  Interesting how the CS Rep. acknowledges she doesn't know how or why this happened but suspects it was the Party Ticket, I think it was something else.

Since last year and to this point it's only been last day of FP's being deleted which have been resolved without the assistance of the Escalation Team.

Thank you for letting us know what is happening.  The question I still have and you have not answered is, did you receive an email?  The more data we can collect the better we all are at avoiding this from happening now and in the future.


----------



## FoxC63

MommatoLandE said:


> Well, now I don't know whether to try to book FP for the party day or not.  What does everyone here recommend?  Would it be better to do my regular park day FPs then call to do the party FPs?  Or do you think it could still have the same result?



Make your FP's.  Do your regular days First and then go back and make them on your Party Day.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

FoxC63 said:


> Make your FP's.  Do your regular days First and then go back and make them on your Party Day.



Is the general consensus now that it seems the best way to avoid this issue to also make any reservation changes BEFORE booking the party ticket FPs AND to make sure any FPs start at/after 4:00 instead of trying for a 3:30-4:30 window?


----------



## FoxC63

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Is the general consensus now that it seems the best way to avoid this issue to also make any reservation changes BEFORE booking the party ticket FPs AND to make sure any FPs start at/after 4:00 instead of trying for a 3:30-4:30 window?



No, once you make any resort changes your account is automatically flagged.  Many book a resort reservation way in advance then when promotions drop they book another RR and cancel the one they don't need.  This is what's causing the issue.  Once the RR has been cancelled, your account is flagged. So is doesn't matter when you cancel or make your FP's, you're hit.

Also we have confirmed reports of many who have the early FP's in place:

FP+ 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00
FP+ 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, 5:20-6pm
FP+ 3:25-4:25, 4:25-5:25 and 5:30-6:00
FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00
And these guests have not had any issue.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

FoxC63 said:


> No, once you make any resort changes you account is automatically flagged.  Many book a resort reservation way in advance then when promotions drop they book another RR and cancel the one they don't need.  This is what's causing the issue.  Once the RR has been cancelled, your account is flagged. So is doesn't matter when you cancel or make your FP's, you're hit.
> 
> Also we have confirmed reports of many who have the early FP's in place:
> 
> FP+ 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00
> FP+ 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, 5:20-6pm
> FP+ 3:25-4:25, 4:25-5:25 and 5:30-6:00
> FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00
> And these guests have not had any issue.



Thanks!  Our reservation has gone/will go through a couple of changes (adding days and a 3rd adult) so maybe we'll hold off on making FPs our party day since we'll have another MK day to hit the big rides.


----------



## mum22girlz

FoxC63 said:


> No, once you make any resort changes your account is automatically flagged.  Many book a resort reservation way in advance then when promotions drop they book another RR and cancel the one they don't need.  This is what's causing the issue.  Once the RR has been cancelled, your account is flagged. So is doesn't matter when you cancel or make your FP's, you're hit.
> 
> Also we have confirmed reports of many who have the early FP's in place:
> 
> FP+ 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00
> FP+ 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, 5:20-6pm
> FP+ 3:25-4:25, 4:25-5:25 and 5:30-6:00
> FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00
> And these guests have not had any issue.



I had a problem with the FPs last fall. My resort reservation had been revised to add a person.


----------



## FoxC63

Yep, I think it's any changes including modifying an existing one too.  Including if you book a RR for 7 days and plan on really being there for only 4 days but you booked thinking you could secure FP's earlier. Once you change your RR your account is flagged.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/
> 
> For the Hocus Pocus fans.



I got my spirit jersey in the store on Monday! I love it!


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> I got my spirit jersey in the store on Monday! I love it!



I bought the white women's Hocus Pocus T-shirt and Haunted Mansion dress, which by the way is on sale!



Thanks to @earfulofmagic


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> I bought the white women's Hocus Pocus T-shirt and Haunted Mansion dress, which by the way is on sale!
> 
> View attachment 337751
> 
> Thanks to @earfulofmagic



Ooh was this on the shop parks or shop disney app? I may have to look into the haunted mansion dress!


----------



## FoxC63

I was not impressed with Disney 2017 Hocus Pocus merchandise at all.  Too bad it got pulled for those who did.


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Ooh was this on the shop parks or shop disney app? I may have to look into the haunted mansion dress!



The dress I bought was online at ShopDisney.  On sale for $76.80 / $128 plus get free shipping via SHIPMAGIC.

EDIT:  The app still shows $128

ShopDisney:  https://www.shopdisney.com/haunted-mansion-ballroom-dress-for-women-by-her-universe-1451044


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> The dress I bought was online at ShopDisney.  On sale for $76.80 / $128 plus get free shipping via SHIPMAGIC.
> 
> EDIT:  The app still shows $128
> 
> ShopDisney:  https://www.shopdisney.com/haunted-mansion-ballroom-dress-for-women-by-her-universe-1451044



Thank you!!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Question, I've read to bring my physical party ticket to scan in so the system doesn't give us any issues (says we don't have them, uses a regular day at 4pm instead of the party ticket).  However, I bought mine online through the Disney website....I didn't get a physical ticket.  Is that something they'll mail to me?  I'm a passholder who's never bothered with the parties before, sorry I'm so clueless!


----------



## Cluelyss

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Question, I've read to bring my physical party ticket to scan in so the system doesn't give us any issues (says we don't have them, uses a regular day at 4pm instead of the party ticket).  However, I bought mine online through the Disney website....I didn't get a physical ticket.  Is that something they'll mail to me?  I'm a passholder who's never bothered with the parties before, sorry I'm so clueless!


Unless you chose mail delivery when purchasing you will not get a physical ticket. So long as you enter after 4, via the marked party entrance, you should be fine!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I was just able to save the parade time to my itinerary. 9:15 and 11:15. (as we all assumed)


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> http://blogmickey.com/2018/07/new-hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-and-merchandise-puts-a-spell-on-disney/
> 
> For the Hocus Pocus fans.



Dangit, I think my shopping is all done for my trip and then you have to go and post this lol

Some of that merch is stinkin’ adorable!


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I was just able to save the parade time to my itinerary. 9:15 and 11:15. (as we all assumed)



Thank you for posting!  I was able to see the times posted for all the party dates on the main MNSSHP site and there are no changes not even for the sunsets!
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/mickeys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade/


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for posting!  I was able to see the times posted for all the party dates on the main MNSSHP site and there are no changes.
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/mickeys-boo-to-you-halloween-parade/



The night of my party it shows me:



Going to be a late night of partying for me


----------



## FoxC63

Cadavar Dans hours have also been posted.

7:00 PM
7:45 PM
8:30 PM
9:50 PM
10:30 PM
Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/cadaver-dans/


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Rich M said:


> The night of my party it shows me:
> 
> View attachment 337796
> 
> Going to be a late night of partying for me



New paid event MNSSHP after hours


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> The night of my party it shows me:Going to be a late night of partying for me








A closer look...


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 337797
> 
> Cadavar Dans hours have also been posted.
> 
> 7:00 PM
> 7:45 PM
> 8:30 PM
> 9:50 PM
> 10:30 PM
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/cadaver-dans/



I missed them last year! Gotta try to find them this year


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I was just able to save the parade time to my itinerary. 9:15 and 11:15. (as we all assumed)



I will admit, I was holding out that these hours would be different.   I wonder how they will work with Dessert Parties!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I will admit, I was holding out that these hours would be different.   I wonder how they will work with Dessert Parties!


I was just thinking the same thing......how will this work?!


----------



## dachsie

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Question, I've read to bring my physical party ticket to scan in so the system doesn't give us any issues (says we don't have them, uses a regular day at 4pm instead of the party ticket).  However, I bought mine online through the Disney website....I didn't get a physical ticket.  Is that something they'll mail to me?  I'm a passholder who's never bothered with the parties before, sorry I'm so clueless!


You will have to go to the guest services window and show your AP card and they will give you a ticket, presumably you bought them with AP discount


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> I will admit, I was holding out that these hours would be different.   I wonder how they will work with Dessert Parties!





Cluelyss said:


> I was just thinking the same thing......how will this work?!



Yep, same. That's why I've been obsessively checking the times for the parade. Guess I''ll find out August 17th, yay...

Optimistic, all will be fine...


----------



## PolyRob

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Question, I've read to bring my physical party ticket to scan in so the system doesn't give us any issues (says we don't have them, uses a regular day at 4pm instead of the party ticket).  However, I bought mine online through the Disney website....I didn't get a physical ticket.  Is that something they'll mail to me?  I'm a passholder who's never bothered with the parties before, sorry I'm so clueless!


If you assigned the MNSSHP tickets in MDE to actual guests when purchasing them, using the cards provided via mail or ticket window rather than your MagicBand does nothing different. The card accesses your MDE profile just like the band would. When entering after 4pm, you go through separate tapstiles programmed for the MNSSHP admission. They are not looking for regular park admission.


----------



## chiisai

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yep, same. That's why I've been obsessively checking the times for the parade. Guess I''ll find out August 17th, yay...
> 
> Optimistic, all will be fine...



In it with ya!


----------



## FoxC63

@MusicalAstronaut



PolyRob said:


> If you assigned the MNSSHP tickets in MDE to actual guests when purchasing them, using the cards provided via mail or ticket window rather than your MagicBand does nothing different. The card accesses your MDE profile just like the band would. When entering after 4pm, you go through separate tapstiles programmed for the MNSSHP admission. They are not looking for regular park admission.



I beg to differ.  It was reported by fellow DISer's that when they scanned their Magicband at the party entrance some had problems in 2017.  Take a look see:
Post #7205 and Post #7312

Things happen and Disney's system isn't perfect though I will agree the number of reports have deceased over the years but it still remains a problem.  Should you feel impervious to it then by all means use your magicband.  Until we reach a zero incident report I'll be scanning my party ticket and not my band!


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> @MusicalAstronaut
> 
> 
> 
> I beg to differ.  It was reported by fellow DISer's that when they scanned their Magicband at the party entrance some had problems in 2017.  Take a look see:
> Post #7205 and Post #7312
> 
> Things happen and Disney's system isn't perfect though I will agree the number of reports have deceased over the years but it still remains a problem.  Should you feel impervious to it then by all means use your magicband.  Until we reach a zero incident report I'll be scanning my party ticket and not my band!


The RFID card provided for MNSSHP is still connected to your same MDE profile and can be used for regular park admission in any park and is not locked in anyway to MNSSHP only. OP also stated she is a passholder so there should be no issue.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> I was just thinking the same thing......how will this work?!



OK, I hate to say this (  ) but it may work as Disney having the last laugh on the whole dessert party/parade viewing topic, which haven’t we assumed all along could be a really tight timeframe?


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> OK, I hate to say this (  ) but it may work as Disney having the last laugh on the whole dessert party/parade viewing topic, which haven’t we assumed all along could be a really tight timeframe?



Yup and thats why once again I would like to thank those brave people going to the first parties and reporting back to let us all know if you wasted your money and if we should all save ours.


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> The RFID card provided for MNSSHP is still connected to your same MDE profile and can be used for regular park admission in any park and is not locked in anyway to MNSSHP only. OP also stated she is a passholder so there should be no issue.



Your words...

"When entering after 4pm, you go through separate tapstiles programmed for the MNSSHP admission. They are not looking for regular park admission."

"After a while, the cast members allowed the line to disperse across the various entrance tapstyles, so at that point we were first in our individual line." [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-366#post-58147079"]Post #7312[/URL]

And just because you're an AP holder doesn't mean you won't get a regular park day scanned instead of your party ticket.

Not here to start WWIII, but to tell everyone here that if they stay to the immediate right and scan their Magicband at the "special entrance" they will not have any issues whatsoever isn't true.  How can anyone make that claim?  To each their own.  You can let people know there is a possibility something funky might happen but the final decision is up to them.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

With these parade times confirmed, I would just like to reiterate my new parade philosophy: which is to see the first one.

I always used to advocate seeing the second parade, but now that it is that last hour of the party I just can't recommend it. The final hour is when a lot of character, candy and attraction lines really lighten up.

Also, if you see the second parade, and you're not at the start of the parade, the party is basically over. There isn't much time to do anything else after it ends.


----------



## inyoureyes

Cluelyss said:


> Today is actually the 30 day window for 8/17, and curious to hear from anyone offsite as well. I know onsite guests with only party tickets had luck at 60 days, hoping offsite guests are having the same results!



I am attending the 8/17 party and staying offsite. I was able to book 3:30, 4:30 and 5:30 fast passes with no problems.


----------



## FoxC63

Hocus Pocus Hours Confirmed!  Thanks @LucyBC80

August 17-September 28th
_8:30 PM
10:45 PM
12:00 AM_


_September 30th - October 31
7:40 PM
8:35 PM
10:45 PM
12:00 AM_

Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/hocus-pocus-villain-spelltacular/

*THIS POST HAS BEEN EDITED.*


----------



## Cluelyss

PolyRob said:


> The RFID card provided for MNSSHP is still connected to your same MDE profile and can be used for regular park admission in any park and is not locked in anyway to MNSSHP only. OP also stated she is a passholder so there should be no issue.


I’m not sure that’s true - my cards state that they are for the 10/31 MNSSHP right on the back.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> OK, I hate to say this (  ) but it may work as Disney having the last laugh on the whole dessert party/parade viewing topic, which haven’t we assumed all along could be a really tight timeframe?


Right?! Okay, here’s your reserved parade viewing...parade should be by about 9:20, 9:25 - right in the middle of your dessert time....you decide which is more important.


----------



## ashleymrush

I like Hocus Pocus and free up with the movie. My DH and two sons (9 & 6) are not big fans. Are we crazy to skip it or is it a must see?


----------



## Haley R

ashleymrush said:


> I like Hocus Pocus and free up with the movie. My DH and two sons (9 & 6) are not big fans. Are we crazy to skip it or is it a must see?


I’ve actually never seen Hocus Pocus but I watched a short clip of the stage show. I saw oogie boogie so I’m definitely going to watch the stage show. Could you show your kids a short clip on YouTube and see if they are interested?


----------



## FoxC63

ashleymrush said:


> I like Hocus Pocus and free up with the movie. My DH and two sons (9 & 6) are not big fans. Are we crazy to skip it or is it a must see?



Only you can make that decision, here take a look see...


----------



## ashleymrush

Haley R said:


> I’ve actually never seen Hocus Pocus but I watched a short clip of the stage show. I saw oogie boogie so I’m definitely going to watch the stage show. Could you show your kids a short clip on YouTube and see if they are interested?


We are surprising them so they have no idea and I can’t ask them questions. I can show my husband and see his thoughts. He’s not a stage show guy though.


----------



## Araminta18

Cluelyss said:


> Right?! Okay, here’s your reserved parade viewing...parade should be by about 9:20, 9:25 - right in the middle of your dessert time....you decide which is more important.



How long is the parade?  We reserved the terrace, so we could sit and enjoy the desserts during Hallowishes, but you're all right with the timing being tight--if the parade starts at 9:15, it'll take a while to make it to the reserved viewing and a while to finish, I'd assume.


----------



## Haley R

ashleymrush said:


> We are surprising them so they have no idea and I can’t ask them questions. I can show my husband and see his thoughts. He’s not a stage show guy though.


Yeah maybe have him watch it and see what his reaction is. I think it’s kind of cool because they bring the villains out and we don’t get to see them often.


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> How long is the parade?  We reserved the terrace, so we could sit and enjoy the desserts during Hallowishes, but you're all right with the timing being tight--if the parade starts at 9:15, it'll take a while to make it to the reserved viewing and a while to finish, I'd assume.



I know you're not asking me but the parade is 20 minutes.  All Entertainment times and their duration have been posted:  Post #3

And we still have no confirmation of the parade viewing location only speculation.  Add about 10/15 minutes for the hub.


----------



## PolyRob

Cluelyss said:


> I’m not sure that’s true - my cards state that they are for the 10/31 MNSSHP right on the back.


I have an AP card and cards that say MNSSHP, MVMCP, and 6-day park hopper. Once linked to my profile, they all access the same MDE profile. I can transfer the party entitlement before it is used, but the card itself is stuck to my profile and non-transferrable.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Araminta18 said:


> How long is the parade?  We reserved the terrace, so we could sit and enjoy the desserts during Hallowishes, but you're all right with the timing being tight--if the parade starts at 9:15, it'll take a while to make it to the reserved viewing and a while to finish, I'd assume.



Very much depends on where the viewing area is and a minute or two delay in the parade can mean a lot, but for some real world data points...

On 10/5 last year we were sitting in front of the Train Station (so just about the furthest parade viewing on the whole route)....pic time stamps...

Boo to You Parade sign - 9:39pm

Wreck it Ralph - 9:48pm

Pic of us walking past Town Square Theater right after the parade - 9:54pm


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> I have an AP card and cards that say MNSSHP, MVMCP, and 6-day park hopper. Once linked to my profile, they all access the same MDE profile. I can transfer the party entitlement before it is used, but the card itself is stuck to me and non-transferrable.



But were talking about the tapstiles not personal MDE accounts.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Cluelyss said:


> I’m not sure that’s true - my cards state that they are for the 10/31 MNSSHP right on the back.



I think that's actually just to help you identify because that's what people were used to!     I do agree that a MNSSHP RFID card, if linked to your MDE account, is probably going to perform like all other RFID media including a MB.  It's a funny thing to consider but that's what it does - it's just another link to you.

Now, if you never link it to an MDE account it will only have access to a MNSSHP ticket entitlement for the night it was purchased for.   

Of course the best way to check it out would be to save that MNSSHP card and try to use it to enter on your next trip.


----------



## KdKyA

I bet they will open up desserts for those of us that got parade viewing prior to the normal time guests can show up. So we would then have to eat and run to the parade and then back to the restaurant or garden plaza for the fireworks. That or they will keep the desserts up longer so those with parade viewing can enjoy after. I have seen a lot of the good stuff empty out though, so I would worry that crumbs would be left kind of thing. I wish they would just let us know the plan already!


----------



## FoxC63

It a big shroud of mystery for sure, most likely their hoping we keep our reservations.  Shame, don't they know us by now?!


----------



## Haley R

KdKyA said:


> I bet they will open up desserts for those of us that got parade viewing prior to the normal time guests can show up. So we would then have to eat and run to the parade and then back to the restaurant or garden plaza for the fireworks. That or they will keep the desserts up longer so those with parade viewing can enjoy after. I have seen a lot of the good stuff empty out though, so I would worry that crumbs would be left kind of thing. I wish they would just let us know the plan already!


Wait they can run out of desserts?


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Wait they can run out of desserts?


Oh yes! The chocolate covered strawberries are usually the first to go!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

KdKyA said:


> I bet they will open up desserts for those of us that got parade viewing prior to the normal time guests can show up. So we would then have to eat and run to the parade and then back to the restaurant or garden plaza for the fireworks. That or they will keep the desserts up longer so those with parade viewing can enjoy after. I have seen a lot of the good stuff empty out though, so I would worry that crumbs would be left kind of thing. I wish they would just let us know the plan already!



I really hate to be negative here, so please forgive me.  I would keep expectations pretty low for Disney to do anything “different” for the parade folks.  The chances of this going smoothly in practice - at least for the first night or two - are quite low in my opinion.  Having done enough of these various dessert party and other special deals in the MK, it would seem to me to be the makings of a classic right hand/left hand situation.

Again, sorry to be negative, maybe all will go well - I’d just keep a very open mind just in case.


----------



## mckennarose

Hubby and I decided to make a quick trip in September (only two months to plan, yikes!)  and do MNSSHP for the first time!  My question is: which direction does the parade take?  I'm assuming its the same route as MSEP used to be, but is it Frontierland to Main Street or the other way around?  Is there a better viewing location?  We always watched MSEP from Frontierland and we don't watch FoF parade every trip to have a favorite location for that.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I really hate to be negative here, so please forgive me.  I would keep expectations pretty low for Disney to do anything “different” for the parade folks.  The chances of this going smoothly in practice - at least for the first night or two - are quite low in my opinion.  Having done enough of these various dessert party and other special deals in the MK, it would seem to me to be the makings of a classic right hand/left hand situation.
> 
> Again, sorry to be negative, maybe all will go well - I’d just keep a very open mind just in case.


I tend to agree. And keeping the desserts available longer (ie after the fireworks) just takes away from party time, so would not appeal to most, I think.


----------



## Abbey1

The Hocus Pocus show is a BIG priority for my family. We love the movie and there's nothing like this show at Disneyland where we usually attend the Halloween parties. I have a few questions I'm hoping someone could answer. First, is it necessary to be in the front of the viewing area to have a good view (particularly for a 7-year-old) ? Is the stage fairly elevated? And which of the four showtimes would be best to find a good spot for? If we were to find a curbside spot on Main Street for the second parade, would it be easy to make our way up to wait for the Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular?

Edited because I realized that the second parade is after the last Spelltacular, not before. Are all the main street spots filled up by the time the last Hocus Pocus show finishes?


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Oh yes! The chocolate covered strawberries are usually the first to go!


Hmmm that’s pretty upsetting. It wasn’t cheap to get the dessert party so I would expect them to fully stock the desserts and keep stocking them. I may be cancelling after reviews from the first couple parties.


----------



## Cluelyss

Abbey1 said:


> The Hocus Pocus show is a BIG priority for my family. We love the movie and there's nothing like this show at Disneyland where we usually attend the Halloween parties. I have a few questions I'm hoping someone could answer. First, is it necessary to be in the front of the viewing area to have a good view (particularly for a 7-year-old) ? Is the stage fairly elevated? And which of the four showtimes would be best to find a good spot for? If we were to find a curbside spot on Main Street for the second parade, would it be easy to make our way up to wait for the Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular?
> 
> Edited because I realized that the second parade is after the last Spelltacular, not before. Are all the main street spots filled up by the time the last Hocus Pocus show finishes?


The stage is elevated, so you don’t need to be super close, but obviously the closer you are to the castle, the better your view. If you can hang on until the last showing, it will be the least crowded and the easiest to get a good spot.

ETA, the last show is at midnight, so would be after the second parade. Just make your way to the hub at the end of the night.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> With these parade times confirmed, I would just like to reiterate my new parade philosophy: which is to see the first one.
> 
> I always used to advocate seeing the second parade, but now that it is that last hour of the party I just can't recommend it. The final hour is when a lot of character, candy and attraction lines really lighten up.
> 
> Also, if you see the second parade, and you're not at the start of the parade, the party is basically over. There isn't much time to do anything else after it ends.



Agreed. We did this last October and it worked out excellently


----------



## lvcourtneyy

mckennarose said:


> Hubby and I decided to make a quick trip in September (only two months to plan, yikes!)  and do MNSSHP for the first time!  My question is: which direction does the parade take?  I'm assuming its the same route as MSEP used to be, but is it Frontierland to Main Street or the other way around?  Is there a better viewing location?  We always watched MSEP from Frontierland and we don't watch FoF parade every trip to have a favorite location for that.



It starts in Frontierland. Many people prefer to watch it there because you’re done with it quicker and the seats don’t fill as fast as the ones on Main Street


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> Hubby and I decided to make a quick trip in September (only two months to plan, yikes!)  and do MNSSHP for the first time!  My question is: which direction does the parade take?  I'm assuming its the same route as MSEP used to be, but is it Frontierland to Main Street or the other way around?  Is there a better viewing location?  We always watched MSEP from Frontierland and we don't watch FoF parade every trip to have a favorite location for that.





FoxC63 said:


> You should go here, all Entertainment times and their duration have been posted:  Post #3


----------



## areno79

Have they already confirmed the Hallowishes fireworks time? I just don't see how they can keep the parade at 9:15, give people parade viewing, and allow them to have enough time to get back to the Terrace, enjoy desserts, and watch the fireworks.


----------



## mckennarose

lvcourtneyy said:


> It starts in Frontierland. Many people prefer to watch it there because you’re done with it quicker and the seats don’t fill as fast as the ones on Main Street


Great, thanks!



FoxC63 said:


> You should go here, all Entertainment times and their duration have been posted: Post #3


Perfect!  I never saw that thread before and I can't wait to read through it.


----------



## anneboleyn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I really hate to be negative here, so please forgive me.  I would keep expectations pretty low for Disney to do anything “different” for the parade folks.  The chances of this going smoothly in practice - at least for the first night or two - are quite low in my opinion.  Having done enough of these various dessert party and other special deals in the MK, it would seem to me to be the makings of a classic right hand/left hand situation.
> 
> Again, sorry to be negative, maybe all will go well - I’d just keep a very open mind just in case.



I completely agree. I think if there were more parade viewers, Disney would try to work out a way to accommodate us, but since there are so few of us means that we are definitely going to be an afterthought and kind of on our own.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

I’m my opinion, with the release of the parade times, this all but confirms that the parade viewing accommodation that will be made for the early booking dessert party folks will be for the second parade. It just won’t work for the first. And that’s unfortunately a deal breaker for keeping the dessert party reservation and not what was advertised at the time of booking.  Way too much time involved in going to the party, watching fireworks, and then going to the reserved area for the parade.....the nights over at that point.


----------



## anomamatt

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> I’m my opinion, with the release of the parade times, this all but confirms that the parade viewing accommodation that will be made for the early booking dessert party folks will be for the second parade. It just won’t work for the first. And that’s unfortunately a deal breaker for keeping the dessert party reservation and not what was advertised at the time of booking.  Way too much time involved in going to the party, watching fireworks, and then going to the reserved area for the parade.....the nights over at that point.



They (CMs) have been adamant it’s viewing for the first parade. I look at it this way... they agreed to give us what they said they would. That doesn’t mean what they promised will be a true benefit. But they will provide what they promised. And Taking advantage of parade viewing will mean missing a significant (or all of the) time for dessert eating. But we can all decide what is important to us. I suspect most of us, me included, will wind up cancelling.

Essentially they are offering us to get parade viewing in exchange for having time to eat any desserts.

The timing never made sense. It’s why everyone was skeptical the parade viewing was actually included.


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> Only you can make that decision, here take a look see...


Who is the villan with the blue hair in this?


----------



## LucyBC80

dachsie said:


> Who is the villan with the blue hair in this?


That's Hades, he's Hercule's uncle, god of the underworld.


----------



## anneboleyn

dachsie said:


> Who is the villan with the blue hair in this?



Hades (from Hercules)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

areno79 said:


> Have they already confirmed the Hallowishes fireworks time? I just don't see how they can keep the parade at 9:15, give people parade viewing, and allow them to have enough time to get back to the Terrace, enjoy desserts, and watch the fireworks.



I think the issue is that they never intended parade viewing to be a part of the package. Someone messed up with the wording when they first posted it. So things won't be scheduled to leave time for that because it was never intended to be included.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anomamatt said:


> They (CMs) have been adamant it’s viewing for the first parade. I look at it this way... they agreed to give us what they said they would.



No.  They were NOT adamant about viewing for the first parade; they were "adamant" about nothing other than there would be some sort of parade viewing, but did tell many of us that it was their PREFERENCE and they were PLANNING for the viewing to be for the first parade dependent on one HUGE CAVEAT.......the release of the parade start times!  This is two completely different things.  I was one of initial few folks who questioned the parade timing with guest services and was told that if the times don't work out, the viewing WILL BE for the 2nd parade.  Well, the parade times are now official, and guess what, the timing doesn't work! 



anomamatt said:


> *But they will provide what they promised*. And Taking advantage of parade viewing will mean missing a significant (or all of the) time for dessert eating.



I respectfully disagree again as this statement is completely contradictory.  What was clearly promised in the initial description was parade, party, and fireworks in that order, simple as that.  It's the only reason we booked it.  As I said in my previous post, with the release of the parade times yesterday, it's clear they can't provide what they promised.  And based on that timing, I believe they will now offer the parade viewing for the 2nd parade.  Why would anybody pay $80 for a dessert party that they are going to miss over half of because they are at the parade during the party time?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I have no reason to think they'd change it to the 2nd parade, all the CMs that spoke to us all said 1st.
I see them telling us Terrace pp we can stay longer after the fireworks, but I don't need a lot of time with desserts. As long as we can grab a plate full, and enjoy them while watching the fireworks from our table, we are fine. So I wont cancel. I really just wanted the views, without having to stake a spot, especially with it being the 1st night and possibly packed with bloggers.
Not sure how they do it for the garden view pp.
But, yes, I see where it may not work for others. Us 1st party pp will take one for the team.


----------



## MommatoLandE

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, I think it's any changes including modifying an existing one too.  Including if you book a RR for 7 days and plan on really being there for only 4 days but you booked thinking you could secure FP's earlier. Once you change your RR your account is flagged.



Thanks for all of the FP input!  One more question - we are not going to change our hotel or length of stay.  But we are planning to change our meal plan and cancel the park hopper.  Do you think that will mess with our FPs?  Should we make those changes before doing FPs?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MommatoLandE said:


> Thanks for all of the FP input!  One more question - we are not going to change our hotel or length of stay.  But we are planning to change our meal plan and cancel the park hopper.  Do you think that will mess with our FPs?  Should we make those changes before doing FPs?



It shouldn't make any difference, but honestly, with Disney IT you just never know.

Just be sure to keep an eye an all your plans and make sure they don't get messed up after.


----------



## anomamatt

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> No.  They were NOT adamant about viewing for the first parade; they were "adamant" about nothing other than there would be some sort of parade viewing, but did tell many of us that it was their PREFERENCE and they were PLANNING for the viewing to be for the first parade dependent on one HUGE CAVEAT.......the release of the parade start times!



I'm not looking for an argument, but I've talked to three different people at Disney, for a total of 7 times.  And I have two other voice mails.  All of them have said, repeatedly, it would be the first parade.  The reason I questioned this is because all along it seemed impossible to offer parade viewing.  I booked the party on June 1 not understanding how the parade could be included, but hoping it would be.  

Anyhow, we will see what transpires...


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> Have they already confirmed the Hallowishes fireworks time? I just don't see how they can keep the parade at 9:15, give people parade viewing, and allow them to have enough time to get back to the Terrace, enjoy desserts, and watch the fireworks.



Yes they have and I posted it on the Itinerary thread on:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989837"]Post #3[/URL]! 
*Confirmed Time:  *10:15 p.m.
*Duration:* 12 minutes


----------



## FoxC63

MommatoLandE said:


> Thanks for all of the FP input!  One more question - we are not going to change our hotel or length of stay.  But we are planning to change our meal plan and cancel the park hopper.  Do you think that will mess with our FPs?  Should we make those changes before doing FPs?



That hasn't been reported so far.


----------



## areno79

FoxC63 said:


> Yes they have and I posted it on the Itinerary thread on:  Post #3!
> *Confirmed Time:  *10:15 p.m.
> *Duration:* 12 minutes



 I just saw that on the Itinerary thread. Thanks @FoxC63 !


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> Who is the villan with the blue hair in this?



Sorry buddy someone else will have to chime in, I have not seen this show.  Had a bad experience with rude guests with foul mouths and a child - no thanks!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anomamatt said:


> I'm not looking for an argument, but I've talked to three different people at Disney, for a total of 7 times.  And I have two other voice mails.  All of them have said, repeatedly, it would be the first parade.  The reason I questioned this is because all along it seemed impossible to offer parade viewing.  I booked the party on June 1 not understanding how the parade could be included, but hoping it would be.
> 
> Anyhow, we will see what transpires...



Certainly not trying to argue, just making logical points.  We've all had numerous conversations with Disney, but those were all before the parade times were announced yesterday, no? I don't doubt what you were told by the CMs, but it was very clear to me that the viewing was parade time dependent, which was not known at the time of those conversations.  The only thing consistent with those conversations were the scripted info that was read; the rest was added by each CM as we all reported our experiences and tried to piece the puzzle together.  Like you, I want the viewing to be for the first parade; we're all in the same boat here.  But based on the times, I'm just skeptical how it will work out.  IMO, far easier to just offer viewing for the 2nd parade for the VERY FEW people that this actually impacts each night.  I just don't see them making special accommodations with an entire party staff to keep the party open longer for only a few families.  Since my party date is 8/17, I don't have the luxury to just assume how it will work out based on what some CMs said over the phone, especially when so much misinformation was also being given.  I hope you're right and I'm wrong


----------



## FoxC63

And what if Parade Viewers were given early access to the Dessert Buffet


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Certainly not trying to argue, just making logical points.  We've all had numerous conversations with Disney, but those were all before the parade times were announced yesterday, no? I don't doubt what you were told by the CMs, but it was very clear to me that the viewing was parade time dependent, which was not known at the time of those conversations.  The only thing consistent with those conversations were the scripted info that was read; the rest was added by each CM as we all reported our experiences and tried to piece the puzzle together.  Like you, I want the viewing to be for the first parade; we're all in the same boat here.  But based on the times, I'm just skeptical how it will work out.  IMO, far easier to just offer viewing for the 2nd parade for the VERY FEW people that this actually impacts each night.  I just don't see them making special accommodations with an entire party staff to keep the party open longer for only a few families.  Since my party date is 8/17, I don't have the luxury to just assume how it will work out based on what some CMs said over the phone, especially when so much misinformation was also being given.  I hope you're right and I'm wrong



Actually, Winston did say to me on our last phone call "Not sure how it will all work out with the dessert party starting at 9:15 and the parade at 9:15 as well,"
So, I "think" they had an idea recently. (He called me back the 8th)

Maybe they will be calling us all again, to give more info, but he seemed to think that was the last call.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

FoxC63 said:


> And what if Parade Viewers were given early access to the Dessert Buffet



While anything is possible, I just don't see them taking an entire party event staff and having them start early for the very few families that this will impact each night.  Seems it would have to be open to all party guests as well.  But if they did that, I guess folks could eat, go to the parade, and then come back to eat more and sit for the fireworks.  Possible, but I think unlikely IMO.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

anomamatt said:


> I'm not looking for an argument, but I've talked to three different people at Disney, for a total of 7 times.  And I have two other voice mails.  All of them have said, repeatedly, it would be the first parade.  The reason I questioned this is because all along it seemed impossible to offer parade viewing.  I booked the party on June 1 not understanding how the parade could be included, but hoping it would be.
> 
> Anyhow, we will see what transpires...



Out of curiosity, how do you see this playing out if viewing is in fact for the first parade?  I know you mentioned that we'd have to choose between parade time or eating time, but is that how you see things actually playing out?  I just can't see many folks being happy with that and was my concern from the beginning.


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Actually, Winston did say to me on our last phone call "Not sure how it will all work out with the dessert party starting at 9:15 and the parade at 9:15 as well,"
> So, I "think" they had an idea recently. (He called me back the 8th)
> 
> Maybe they will be calling us all again, to give more info, but he seemed to think that was the last call.



Did Winston happen to provide his direct number; we really should just call and find out if anything has been solidified instead of speculating.  The CM that called me only had a general number, but I'm sure I could try that also and hope to get someone knowledgeable.


----------



## Rich M

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> But, yes, I see where it may not work for others. Us 1st party pp will take one for the team.



We thank you for your dedication and being a true team player for all of us.  I hope you are reward with some extra magic pixie dust during your trip.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I really hate to be negative here, so please forgive me.  I would keep expectations pretty low for Disney to do anything “different” for the parade folks.  The chances of this going smoothly in practice - at least for the first night or two - are quite low in my opinion.  Having done enough of these various dessert party and other special deals in the MK, it would seem to me to be the makings of a classic right hand/left hand situation.
> 
> Again, sorry to be negative, maybe all will go well - I’d just keep a very open mind just in case.


Couldn't agree more. I am going to the first party and likely going to cancel. Too many unknowns and now my husband may be joining us, so I can't add him and still get the parade viewing, so I think we will just cut our losses and cancel.


----------



## CvilleDiane

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Actually, Winston did say to me on our last phone call "Not sure how it will all work out with the dessert party starting at 9:15 and the parade at 9:15 as well,"
> So, I "think" they had an idea recently. (He called me back the 8th)
> 
> Maybe they will be calling us all again, to give more info, but he seemed to think that was the last call.



I'm also hopeful (ever the optimist!) that you will hear back before the first party with a better outline.  You mentioned in another post, and I agree, that as long as I have enough time for one plate of desserts at one point, that's completely sufficient for my daughter and me.  I just hope we aren't seated in the back row of terrace viewing bc we are coming over late.


----------



## Rich M

Honestly the more and more I hear about timing and stuff it seems like a nightmare issue. I am leaning towards cancelling for sure.


----------



## Cluelyss

Friendlyadvice2 said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you see this playing out if viewing is in fact for the first parade?  I know you mentioned that we'd have to choose between parade time or eating time, but is that how you see things actually playing out?  I just can't see many folks being happy with that and was my concern from the beginning.


I almost think that’s their hope. We’ll give you what you asked for, but we’re not going to make it convenient for you. Not that they necessarily want people to cancel, but they want people to not want the parade viewing (that they never intended to offer).


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> I almost think that’s their hope. We’ll give you what you asked for, but we’re not going to make it convenient for you. Not that they necessarily want people to cancel, but they want people to not want the parade viewing (that they never intended to offer).



Maybe they plan to give us all a box of dessert and send us on our way


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I have no reason to think they'd change it to the 2nd parade, all the CMs that spoke to us all said 1st.
> I see them telling us Terrace pp we can stay longer after the fireworks, but I don't need a lot of time with desserts. As long as we can grab a plate full, and enjoy them while watching the fireworks from our table, we are fine. So I wont cancel. I really just wanted the views, without having to stake a spot, especially with it being the 1st night and possibly packed with bloggers.
> Not sure how they do it for the garden view pp.
> But, yes, I see where it may not work for others. Us 1st party pp will take one for the team.


The garden party actually starts 30 minutes earlier than the terrace party, so it’s not inconceivable to think we could arrive at 8:45, snack for 30 minutes, get to a reserved spot in the hub (I’m guessing) then head to the garden after the parade passes (or even go back for a second plate before Hallowishes). The terrace folks have more of an issue, as they need to be arriving at the party at the same time they’re arriving at the parade viewing. I guess that’s why they want everyone with the parade viewing to check in between 4:30 and 6:30.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Rich M said:


> Maybe they plan to give us all a box of dessert and send us on our way



This would be perfect for me!


----------



## Friendlyadvice2

Cluelyss said:


> I almost think that’s their hope. We’ll give you what you asked for, but we’re not going to make it convenient for you. Not that they necessarily want people to cancel, but they want people to not want the parade viewing (that they never intended to offer).



Could be!  Offering the viewing at the same time as the party definitely fits the definition of inconvenient, LOL! It just seems that if they went to the effort (pretty rare) to form a team, call everybody, and staff a viewing area, that would at least want to try to make folks happy.  Maybe this is just a situation where nobody is going to be completely happy.


----------



## GillianP1301

anomamatt said:


> They (CMs) have been adamant it’s viewing for the first parade. I look at it this way... they agreed to give us what they said they would. That doesn’t mean what they promised will be a true benefit. But they will provide what they promised. And Taking advantage of parade viewing will mean missing a significant (or all of the) time for dessert eating. But we can all decide what is important to us. I suspect most of us, me included, will wind up cancelling.
> 
> Essentially they are offering us to get parade viewing in exchange for having time to eat any desserts.
> 
> The timing never made sense. It’s why everyone was skeptical the parade viewing was actually included.



I'm pretty bummed that they did not move the parade time, but not overly surprised. If they were willing to move the parade time, then they could've just offered parade viewing as part of the dessert party package, as they did in 2016. 

Now, those of us with the "special" parade viewing will be forced to give up some dessert party time. At this point, I'm just viewing this as a dessert party with no parade viewing included. Which to be honest, is what Disney should've done when the error was made. Apologized, left it out and moved on. 

I have the direct number for the CM that I've spoken to a few times on this topic. I will give her a call today and I'll report back any info I get.


----------



## Haley R

I wouldn’t mind the “box of desserts”. I don’t think they’ll do that but that’s a pretty good idea.


----------



## dachsie

Cluelyss said:


> The garden party actually starts 30 minutes earlier than the terrace party, so it’s not inconceivable to think we could arrive at 8:45, snack for 30 minutes, get to a reserved spot in the hub (I’m guessing) then head to the garden after the parade passes (or even go back for a second plate before Hallowishes). The terrace folks have more of an issue, as they need to be arriving at the party at the same time they’re arriving at the parade viewing. I guess that’s why they want everyone with the parade viewing to check in between 4:30 and 6:30.


Maybe they will have the parade view folks come at the time of the Plaza folks


----------



## ArielSRL

ashleymrush said:


> I like Hocus Pocus and free up with the movie. My DH and two sons (9 & 6) are not big fans. Are we crazy to skip it or is it a must see?


I doubt we will watch the show. I just am not sure if my 4 & 6 yr old will like it and my DH is not a fan of crowds, which I am afraid there will be to watch the show.


----------



## Rich M

ArielSRL said:


> I doubt we will watch the show. I just am not sure if my 4 & 6 yr old will like it and my DH is not a fan of crowds, which I am afraid there will be to watch the show.



I could see why younger kids might not like this but we wouldn't miss it. We plan to go to the last show at 12 and hope most people are gone after and take a slow walk out of the park. We did this for the Christmas Party and loved it.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

ArielSRL said:


> I doubt we will watch the show. I just am not sure if my 4 & 6 yr old will like it and my DH is not a fan of crowds, which I am afraid there will be to watch the show.



My DH is the same way! Our kids are 7, 4 and 2 and I don't think they will enjoy it especially my younger 2! I am hoping to watch the last show though if my kids can make it that long!


----------



## FoxC63

Momma_Lanier said:


> My DH is the same way! Our kids are 7, 4 and 2 and I don't think they will enjoy it especially my younger 2! I am hoping to watch the last show though if my kids can make it that long!



Sounds like your hubby should take the kids home and give you some time to enjoy the show by yourself!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

FoxC63 said:


> Sounds like your hubby should take the kids home and give you some time to enjoy the show by yourself!



What a DREAM that would be!


----------



## FoxC63

Momma_Lanier said:


> What a DREAM that would be!



Take turns during your trip, it's really wonderful!


----------



## Rich M

Momma_Lanier said:


> What a DREAM that would be!



What better place to make dreams come true then Disney World.


----------



## samsteele

I'm waiting for the late show this year. Last year had serious problems. I was in the hub, watched the early show & then just turned and kept my spot for the parade. But had a young Dad with kids behind me. I let his kids in front but wasn't enough for the Dad & he was a problem & nuts. Not enough CMs to deal with stupid in the hub during the party. This year will skip the show, watch the parade from Frontierland & chill rather than deal with the stress & stupid of the hub. If I can stay up for the late show, may try. Just my insight after 4 plus events.


----------



## ArielSRL

samsteele said:


> I'm waiting for the late show this year. Last year had serious problems. I was in the hub, watched the early show & then just turned and kept my spot for the parade. But had a young Dad with kids behind me. I let his kids in front but wasn't enough for the Dad & he was a problem & nuts. Not enough CMs to deal with stupid in the hub during the party. This year will skip the show, watch the parade from Frontierland & chill rather than deal with the stress & stupid of the hub. If I can stay up for the late show, may try. Just my insight after 4 plus events.


Oh geez. I definitely wouldn't want to deal with that mess!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> What better place to make dreams come true then Disney World.




Just joking!


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> No, once you make any resort changes your account is automatically flagged.  Many book a resort reservation way in advance then when promotions drop they book another RR and cancel the one they don't need.  This is what's causing the issue.  Once the RR has been cancelled, your account is flagged. So is doesn't matter when you cancel or make your FP's, you're hit.
> 
> Also we have confirmed reports of many who have the early FP's in place:
> 
> FP+ 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00
> FP+ 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, 5:20-6pm
> FP+ 3:25-4:25, 4:25-5:25 and 5:30-6:00
> FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00
> And these guests have not had any issue.



I believe my FPs are included in the list above.  I just checked and they are still there.

Since you’re analyzing stats, not sure when you are looking at reservations being adjusted but I fall into that yet my FPs are still in place.

The order I did things was:
1. Booked original room only reservation
2. Purchased MNSSHP tickets and linked to MDE 
3. Added a day to our original reservation
4. Decided to add the dining plan so called to do this.  Original reservation was cancelled and a new pkg was booked with room + dining plan
5. FPs booked Jun 20th and are still there now (Jul 19)


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> I believe my FPs are included in the list above.  I just checked and they are still there.
> 
> Since you’re analyzing stats, not sure when you are looking at reservations being adjusted but I fall into that yet my FPs are still in place.
> 
> The order I did things was:
> 1. Booked original room only reservation
> 2. Purchased MNSSHP tickets and linked to MDE
> 3. Added a day to our original reservation
> 4. Decided to add the dining plan so called to do this.  Original reservation was cancelled and a new pkg was booked with room + dining plan
> 5. FPs booked Jun 20th and are still there now (Jul 19)



Thanks for posting this!  Looks like you made a lot of changes.  FYI - last year some didn't even get emails and/or received them while on vacation.  I'm sure you'll stay on top of your FP's and emails and I hope you don't get a notification.  It sounds pretty time consuming to get it all sorted out.

I wonder if booking a room only reservation is your saving grace.  Many booked full on RR's.  Hmmm, interesting!


----------



## coolingjupiter

So the guidelines for adult costumes say, "Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest."  What do we think about a plastic trident like this: https://www.amazon.com/Forum-Novelties-Trident-Prop-Poseidon/dp/B01KILOTHA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1532044125&sr=8-8&keywords=trident?


----------



## Micharlotte

Rich M said:


> I could see why younger kids might not like this but we wouldn't miss it. We plan to go to the last show at 12 and hope most people are gone after and take a slow walk out of the park. We did this for the Christmas Party and loved it.


We just happened to catch the last bit of this show a couple of years ago and my daughter who was only 8 requested that if we were ever to go back she wants to make sure we see the whole thing! We loved it!


----------



## Amy11401

ArielSRL said:


> I doubt we will watch the show. I just am not sure if my 4 & 6 yr old will like it and my DH is not a fan of crowds, which I am afraid there will be to watch the show.


My son is 4 now, he will be 5 when we go.  He is really excited to see The Hocus Pocus Show.  He really wants to see Cruella DeVil.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> It’s been a while since I saw you post, welcome back!  I remember you from the 2017 Free Dining thread.
> 
> According to your post from 2017 your TA book your resort reservation on March 15, 2017: Post #1543,
> 
> what's confusing is:  Post #15176, it sounds like you made a new reservation shortly after the Free Dining promotion dropped.   That would explain why you wrote:
> 
> "Also a big shout to the TAs like the one I use. Mine wasn't able to find what we wanted like I had tried this morning but has been working all afternoon and will the next couple of days to *untangle my reservations* so I can keep everything I want and for my TA to get the credit too." on:  Post #15188
> 
> I think you had two resort reservations and your TA cancelled one of them which is why your account was flagged and your FP’s were expunged.





scrappinginontario said:


> I believe my FPs are included in the list above.  I just checked and they are still there.
> 
> Since you’re analyzing stats, not sure when you are looking at reservations being adjusted but I fall into that yet my FPs are still in place.
> 
> The order I did things was:
> 1. Booked original room only reservation
> 2. Purchased MNSSHP tickets and linked to MDE
> 3. Added a day to our original reservation
> 4. Decided to add the dining plan so called to do this.  *Original reservation was cancelled and a new pkg was booked with room + dining plan*
> 5. FPs booked Jun 20th and are still there now (Jul 19)



I really like how you have everything so detailed.  If people did this and posted it on the 2017 FP thread I'm sure @Queen of the WDW Scene would have been able to see where the issue was.  Overall, her hunch was spot on it was the RR's.  

Looking back at at the post above yours, this fellow DISer had TWO resort reservations at the same time you on the other hand didn't.  When free dining drops most people "Modify" or just book another RR using the same account.  I wonder what happens to those who "modify", do they get the dreaded emails?  We already have enough responses from the others (with two RR's).  Interesting.


----------



## dachsie

coolingjupiter said:


> So the guidelines for adult costumes say, "Costumes may not contain sharp objects, pointed objects or materials that may accidentally strike another Guest."  What do we think about a plastic trident like this: https://www.amazon.com/Forum-Novelties-Trident-Prop-Poseidon/dp/B01KILOTHA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1532044125&sr=8-8&keywords=trident?


Could accidentally poke an eye - would not do it


----------



## otg

The original post doesn't list big thunder mountain railroad. Is it open during the party?


----------



## anneboleyn

otg said:


> The original post doesn't list big thunder mountain railroad. Is it open during the party?



You know as much as any of us do at the moment.


----------



## coolingjupiter

dachsie said:


> Could accidentally poke an eye - would not do it



This is what I was thinking...plus, it might be hard to transport.  Thanks!


----------



## bethbuchall

otg said:


> The original post doesn't list big thunder mountain railroad. Is it open during the party?


It’s not currently listed as open on the WDW website. We’re hoping they just missed it, since it’s been open previous years.


----------



## chiisai

I’m first party night with Terrace dessert party tickets.

What concerns me is getting an un-ideal table at the Terrace due to being so late, due to parade, where you aren’t able to see the much of the fireworks. (Being in second row of first-come-first-serve tables with the roof potentially obstructing).

I’m thinking about canceling and just finding a spot for the first parade in Frontierland and hanging out somewhere behind fantasyland for Hallowishes.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chiisai said:


> I’m first party night with Terrace dessert party tickets.
> 
> What concerns me is getting an un-ideal table at the Terrace due to being so late, due to parade, where you aren’t able to see the much of the fireworks. (Being in second row of first-come-first-serve tables with the roof potentially obstructing).
> 
> I’m thinking about canceling and just finding a spot for the first parade in Frontierland and hanging out somewhere behind fantasyland for Hallowishes.



I'd go ahead and cancel. I've never had trouble finding a spot for hallowishes. Usually I can walk up ten minutes before start and find a spot in the grass in front of Casey's. 

If you feel hesitant at all I'd cancel. You're first party so who knows how that will all work out.


----------



## GillianP1301

chiisai said:


> I’m first party night with Terrace dessert party tickets.
> 
> What concerns me is getting an un-ideal table at the Terrace due to being so late, due to parade, where you aren’t able to see the much of the fireworks. (Being in second row of first-come-first-serve tables with the roof potentially obstructing).
> 
> I’m thinking about canceling and just finding a spot for the first parade in Frontierland and hanging out somewhere behind fantasyland for Hallowishes.



I think this is a legitimate concern given the confirmed 9:15 parade time. I'm going to the 3rd & 4th parties and will have time to react after the reviews from the 1st party come in, but to be honest, I'm actually just considering this a dessert party with no parade viewing at this point (and I'm okay with keeping my reservation for just that) because I don't want to compromise good dessert party time with parade viewing. If the first party report backs by some miracle have the parade viewing working without compromising dessert party, then I'll consider that a bonus. Otherwise, I'll just grab a Frontierland parade spot for the 2nd parade.


----------



## Rich M

I went ahead and pulled the trigger last night and cancelled the dessert party last night. Some of it was due to the unknown but most of it is because our friend who lives in Tampa decided to join us for the party and we can not add her to the dessert party (She doesn't want to spend the extra money on it either). Honestly for me the amount of time and the unknown is just adding up to a lot of wasted party time. I like others don't see the timing working without complete sacrificing tons of time.  Good luck to everyone who is still doing it and I hope it works out for everyone. I am happy with my decision at this point.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I went ahead and pulled the trigger last night and cancelled the dessert party last night. Some of it was due to the unknown but most of it is because our friend who lives in Tampa decided to join us for the party and we can not add her to the dessert party (She doesn't want to spend the extra money on it either). Honestly for me the amount of time and the unknown is just adding up to a lot of wasted party time. I like others don't see the timing working without complete sacrificing tons of time.  Good luck to everyone who is still doing it and I hope it works out for everyone. I am happy with my decision at this point.


We are doing two parties but I’m almost getting to this point too. I’m still going to wait until after the first couple of parties but most likely will cancel.


----------



## hswillia07

disney k family said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.  I will definitely print a copy of the email with the barcode and arrive early just in case we have a problem.  Thanks again!!



I'm Canadian also & our party ticket email does NOT have a barcode...hoping it won't be an issue!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I have a couple questions about crowd predictions for the party. I'm copying touringplans' predictions here to facilitate discussion. Sorry the format is a little wonky. The parties are listed in order of crowd level, from lowest to highest, so that number after the date is the ranking.

*Party Date* *Rank* *Advance Purchase Price for an Adult Ticket* *Notes*
Tuesday, September 11, 2018 Best Party $75
Tuesday, August 28, 2018 2 $75
Friday, September 07, 2018 3 $79
Friday, August 24, 2018 4 $79
Tuesday, September 25, 2018 4 $79
Friday, September 14, 2018 5 $79
Tuesday, October 02, 2018 6 $89
Sunday, September 09, 2018 7 $75
Tuesday, September 18, 2018 8 $75 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2015.
Sunday, September 30, 2018 9 $89
Thursday, October 04, 2018 10 $89 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013.
Friday, August 17, 2018 11 $79
Monday, September 03, 2018 12 $75
Friday, August 31, 2018 13 $79
Sunday, September 16, 2018 14 $75
Tuesday, October 09, 2018 15 $99
Tuesday, October 16, 2018 16 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2015.
Sunday, September 23, 2018 17 $75 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2015.
Friday, September 21, 2018 18 $79 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013 and 2 days in advance in 2015.
Tuesday, October 23, 2018 19 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013 and 2016 and 7 days in advance in 2014 and 2015.
Tuesday, October 30, 2018 20 $109
Friday, September 28, 2018 21 $89
Sunday, October 21, 2018 22 $99
Thursday, October 25, 2018 23 $99 Sold out 28 days in advance in 2014 and 14 days in advance in 2015.
Thursday, October 18, 2018 24 $99
Thursday, October 11, 2018 25 $99 Sold out 2 days in advance in 2013 and 1 day in advance in 2014.
Friday, October 26, 2018 26 $109
Friday, October 05, 2018 27 $109 Sold out 1 day in advance in both 2013 and 2015, and 2 days in advance in 2014.
Monday, October 08, 2018 28 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013 and 2014.
Friday, October 12, 2018 29 $109 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2014.
Friday, October 19, 2018 30 $109 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2014 and 2 days in advance in 2015.
Sunday, October 14, 2018 31 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2014 & 2017.
Sunday, October 28, 2018 32 $109 Sold out 10 days in advance in 2016.
Wednesday, October 31, 2018 Most Crowded Party $125 Sold out 27 days in advance in 2013, 71 days in 2014, 89 (August 3!) days in 2015, 54 days in 2016, and 23 days in 2017. Crowds will be heavy for character meets and parades.

So now for my questions. Why do you think the Sunday, September 23rd party would be more crowded than Sunday, September 30th? Neither is a CM party. Do you think it's the price increase or do you think this projection is solely based on the fact that the 23rd sold out in 2015? Also, why would one sold out party be more crowded than another sold out party? Although what I guess is being ranked at this point is the probability of the party actually being sold out this year. It appears that the 31st always sells out, while the other sold out dates seem to be arbitrary from year to year.

Do you think I'm focusing too much on crowd level for the party date I choose? Has anyone ever been to both a sold-out party and a low-level-crowd party--if so, was there much of a difference between the experiences?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

1GoldenSun said:


> I have a couple questions about crowd predictions for the party. I'm copying touringplans' predictions here to facilitate discussion. Sorry the format is a little wonky. The parties are listed in order of crowd level, from lowest to highest, so that number after the date is the ranking.
> 
> *Party Date* *Rank* *Advance Purchase Price for an Adult Ticket* *Notes*
> Tuesday, September 11, 2018 Best Party $75
> Tuesday, August 28, 2018 2 $75
> Friday, September 07, 2018 3 $79
> Friday, August 24, 2018 4 $79
> Tuesday, September 25, 2018 4 $79
> Friday, September 14, 2018 5 $79
> Tuesday, October 02, 2018 6 $89
> Sunday, September 09, 2018 7 $75
> Tuesday, September 18, 2018 8 $75 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2015.
> Sunday, September 30, 2018 9 $89
> Thursday, October 04, 2018 10 $89 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013.
> Friday, August 17, 2018 11 $79
> Monday, September 03, 2018 12 $75
> Friday, August 31, 2018 13 $79
> Sunday, September 16, 2018 14 $75
> Tuesday, October 09, 2018 15 $99
> Tuesday, October 16, 2018 16 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2015.
> Sunday, September 23, 2018 17 $75 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2015.
> Friday, September 21, 2018 18 $79 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013 and 2 days in advance in 2015.
> Tuesday, October 23, 2018 19 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013 and 2016 and 7 days in advance in 2014 and 2015.
> Tuesday, October 30, 2018 20 $109
> Friday, September 28, 2018 21 $89
> Sunday, October 21, 2018 22 $99
> Thursday, October 25, 2018 23 $99 Sold out 28 days in advance in 2014 and 14 days in advance in 2015.
> Thursday, October 18, 2018 24 $99
> Thursday, October 11, 2018 25 $99 Sold out 2 days in advance in 2013 and 1 day in advance in 2014.
> Friday, October 26, 2018 26 $109
> Friday, October 05, 2018 27 $109 Sold out 1 day in advance in both 2013 and 2015, and 2 days in advance in 2014.
> Monday, October 08, 2018 28 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2013 and 2014.
> Friday, October 12, 2018 29 $109 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2014.
> Friday, October 19, 2018 30 $109 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2014 and 2 days in advance in 2015.
> Sunday, October 14, 2018 31 $99 Sold out 1 day in advance in 2014 & 2017.
> Sunday, October 28, 2018 32 $109 Sold out 10 days in advance in 2016.
> Wednesday, October 31, 2018 Most Crowded Party $125 Sold out 27 days in advance in 2013, 71 days in 2014, 89 (August 3!) days in 2015, 54 days in 2016, and 23 days in 2017. Crowds will be heavy for character meets and parades.
> 
> So now for my questions. Why do you think the Sunday, September 23rd party would be more crowded than Sunday, September 30th? Neither is a CM party. Do you think it's the price increase or do you think this projection is solely based on the fact that the 23rd sold out in 2015? Also, why would one sold out party be more crowded than another sold out party? Although what I guess is being ranked at this point is the probability of the party actually being sold out this year. It appears that the 31st always sells out, while the other sold out dates seem to be arbitrary from year to year.
> 
> Do you think I'm focusing too much on crowd level for the party date I choose? Has anyone ever been to both a sold-out party and a low-level-crowd party--if so, was there much of a difference between the experiences?



Honestly I'd just pick whichever date works the best.  And if it's equal I'd go the least expensive.  We've been to sold out and not sold out.  Even sold out dates are all different IMO.   The only time we've had what I'd call a slow night was when it rained for a MVMCP.  And I'll take a sold out over that anytime even though it certainly was dead.  Except for Peter Pan.  Everyone must have figured it waoukd be a short line too!  With some plan of what you want to do, and some flexibility to shift things any party night can be great!


----------



## Rich M

1GoldenSun said:


> So now for my questions. Why do you think the Sunday, September 23rd party would be more crowded than Sunday, September 30th? Neither is a CM party. Do you think it's the price increase or do you think this projection is solely based on the fact that the 23rd sold out in 2015? Also, why would one sold out party be more crowded than another sold out party? Although what I guess is being ranked at this point is the probability of the party actually being sold out this year. It appears that the 31st always sells out, while the other sold out dates seem to be arbitrary from year to year.
> 
> Do you think I'm focusing too much on crowd level for the party date I choose? Has anyone ever been to both a sold-out party and a low-level-crowd party--if so, was there much of a difference between the experiences?



Personally I think if you have the luxury to choose a day that might have less of a crowd then I would try to plan for that but if your only option was a sold out party then a sold out party is better then no party at all. I choose my date because it was during the week and felt it might be less crowded. I see from your listing that mine sold out last year the day before but I am wondering if certain parties have different capacity that they do based on number of employees also. Even if my party is sold out I will go in with a plan of what I want to do and won't sweet the small stuff.


----------



## FoxC63

1GoldenSun said:


> I have a couple questions about crowd predictions for the party. I'm copying touringplans' predictions here to facilitate discussion.



Hi ya pal!  I remember you from the 2017 Itinerary thread:  Post #1249.

And your review from the 2017 Main thread:  Post #7312.

The main aspect of Touring Plans Crowd Predictions which wasn't copied and goes unnoticed are the following:

Our formula now considers more than just *attraction wait times*. We now also consider if previous parties sold out and we look at the *crowd ratings for the daytime hours*.
*Our wait times only include attractions−not character meet and greets, special shows, or parades. *
I agree with @KAT4DISNEY and @Rich M just pick a date that works best for you.  @Cluelyss has already stated she's attended both sold out & not sold out and recommends having a good plan period.  Unfortunately your party suffered a lot of rain which had a domino effect.  Did you ask for a refund or get comp park hoppers like the others?

Also have you compared Touring Plans to the 2018 Guest List thread? 
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mnsshp-guest-list-thread-read-post-2-before-posting.3671224/"]Official 2018 MNSSHP Guest List Thread (READ POST 2 before posting!)[/URL]


----------



## chiisai

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'd go ahead and cancel. I've never had trouble finding a spot for hallowishes. Usually I can walk up ten minutes before start and find a spot in the grass in front of Casey's.
> 
> If you feel hesitant at all I'd cancel. You're first party so who knows how that will all work out.





GillianP1301 said:


> I think this is a legitimate concern given the confirmed 9:15 parade time. I'm going to the 3rd & 4th parties and will have time to react after the reviews from the 1st party come in, but to be honest, I'm actually just considering this a dessert party with no parade viewing at this point (and I'm okay with keeping my reservation for just that) because I don't want to compromise good dessert party time with parade viewing. If the first party report backs by some miracle have the parade viewing working without compromising dessert party, then I'll consider that a bonus. Otherwise, I'll just grab a Frontierland parade spot for the 2nd parade.



Thanks, folks.  My hesitation is that i'll be on my own with two kids and this helped me not need to figure out what to do in the middle of the party; but maybe it wouldn't be too difficult.  Also, I don't know if the kids can make it energy-wise for the second parade.  I may wait a bit to cancel to see if we hear more.  Also, I thought seating was first come first served, but went to read more about it on the hallowishes terrace party page and it says seating is pre-assigned for this.  Maybe i was confused before.  I think pre-assigned makes me feel like I'll have a 50/50 shot even if we get there late.


----------



## GillianP1301

chiisai said:


> Thanks, folks.  My hesitation is that i'll be on my own with two kids and this helped me not need to figure out what to do in the middle of the party; but maybe it wouldn't be too difficult.  Also, I don't know if the kids can make it energy-wise for the second parade.  I may wait a bit to cancel to see if we hear more.  Also, I thought seating was first come first served, but went to read more about it on the hallowishes terrace party page and it says seating is pre-assigned for this.  Maybe i was confused before.  I think pre-assigned makes me feel like I'll have a 50/50 shot even if we get there late.



I know last year for the dessert party, we were not among the first to enter but we got a seat right along the railing and there were people already seated behind us. I took that to be pre-assigned and hoping for the same this year because I'm not one to spend a 1/2 in line for a reserved seat, it kinda defeats the purpose of purchasing a special package like this.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

GillianP1301 said:


> I know last year for the dessert party, we were not among the first to enter but we got a seat right along the railing and there were people already seated behind us. I took that to be pre-assigned and hoping for the same this year because I'm not one to spend a 1/2 in line for a reserved seat, it kinda defeats the purpose of purchasing a special package like this.



I wonder how it is preassigned. At checkin? Or is it preassigned when reserved?


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wonder how it is preassigned. At checkin? Or is it preassigned when reserved?


I’ve heard when reserved, but have no idea if that’s true.


----------



## anneboleyn

Cluelyss said:


> I’ve heard when reserved, but have no idea if that’s true.



I have heard that as well. The earlier you book, the better the table.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I’ve heard when reserved, but have no idea if that’s true.



Same here though that was many years ago.  Someone who attending recently stated seating was not assigned last year.  That they were assorted to a table by a CM, many pages back.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I wonder what that means for those of us that booked early, canceled and then they rebooked it for us...


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Same here though that was many years ago.



This time it might be assigned by parade viewing and non-parade viewing so you don't mingle with others and cause problems lol


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> This time it might be assigned by parade viewing and non-parade viewing so you don't mingle with others and cause problems lol



 I would figure the cat is out of the bag by now.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chiisai said:


> My hesitation is that i'll be on my own with two kids



Not sure how old your kids are, but just wanted to say I did two MNSSHPs last year with my two kids (7 and 3 at the time) on my own.  While certainly challenging in many respects, it was a great time.  Oddly, the three year old had the most stamina at the end of the night.  

Good luck and hope you have fun.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

FoxC63 said:


> Hi ya pal! I remember you from the 2017 Itinerary thread:



I remember you, too! You were SO helpful last year with helping everyone figure out their party plans! I had so much fun reading your thread, planning and re-planning my party night, and anticipating the party that I almost think that that part was just as much fun as the party itself!

I am definitely waiting until a day or two before the party to buy tickets this year so I can avoid bad weather. Last year, I think the rain made it seem much more crowded because people were congregated in the places that were least affected by rain, plus many characters were not out so that made those that were more in demand. 

At the urging of you and others on your thread, I did end up writing to Guest Services last year. I received Magic Your Way tickets, so not park-hoppers but I was more than satisfied with that. I feel bad that I never came back on the board to let you all know the result--I should have done so; I guess I was just kind of done with party stuff at that point, haha.

I'm probably overthinking crowds--I'm sure weather is going to be far more important. I just really want a chance to see all the things I missed last year due to the rain, so I'm hoping for light-ish crowds.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Regarding the Terrace Dessert Party... for regular night parties (non-MNSSHP nights) they do not pre-assign tables, it's first come first seated.  It used to be pre-assigned a couple of years ago, but not these days.  

They do hold certain tables for certain party sizes.  For example, a party of two can't sit at a four top, and stuff like that.  

I guess maybe it's different for MNSSHP?


----------



## anneboleyn

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wonder what that means for those of us that booked early, canceled and then they rebooked it for us...



In my experience, it seemed as though if you canceled, you were bumped off the list...and if you rebook, you just go on the list as a new booking and don’t “regain” your previous place on the list, if that makes sense. But my experience is based in what happened to my brother at Club Villain, so it may be a different for the dessert parties.


----------



## chiisai

GillianP1301 said:


> I know last year for the dessert party, we were not among the first to enter but we got a seat right along the railing and there were people already seated behind us. I took that to be pre-assigned and hoping for the same this year because I'm not one to spend a 1/2 in line for a reserved seat, it kinda defeats the purpose of purchasing a special package like this.



Thank you!!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not sure how old your kids are, but just wanted to say I did two MNSSHPs last year with my two kids (7 and 3 at the time) on my own.  While certainly challenging in many respects, it was a great time.  Oddly, the three year old had the most stamina at the end of the night.
> 
> Good luck and hope you have fun.



Thanks so much.  Ha, mine are actually older, 8 and 12, but they are not night owls by any means.  We'll see, I'll likely be surprised and be the one who is nodding off while they are propping me up.    I'm quite looking forward to this trip with them - it's going to be a blast!!!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Regarding the Terrace Dessert Party... for regular night parties (non-MNSSHP nights) they do not pre-assign tables, it's first come first seated.  It used to be pre-assigned a couple of years ago, but not these days.
> 
> They do hold certain tables for certain party sizes.  For example, a party of two can't sit at a four top, and stuff like that.
> 
> I guess maybe it's different for MNSSHP?



Yeah, I think this is what threw me - I was reading the recent HEA Terrace Dessert Party reviews that showed first come..., but it does sound like those during MNSSHP are different.


----------



## anneboleyn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Regarding the Terrace Dessert Party... for regular night parties (non-MNSSHP nights) they do not pre-assign tables, it's first come first seated.  It used to be pre-assigned a couple of years ago, but not these days.
> 
> They do hold certain tables for certain party sizes.  For example, a party of two can't sit at a four top, and stuff like that.
> 
> I guess maybe it's different for MNSSHP?



The description for the MNSSHP Terrace party says pre-assigned seating. But then again, we should all know better than to believe their website by now lol


----------



## FoxC63

1GoldenSun said:


> I remember you, too! You were SO helpful last year with helping everyone figure out their party plans! I had so much fun reading your thread, planning and re-planning my party night, and anticipating the party that I almost think that that part was just as much fun as the party itself!
> 
> I am definitely waiting until a day or two before the party to buy tickets this year so I can avoid bad weather. Last year, I think the rain made it seem much more crowded because people were congregated in the places that were least affected by rain, plus many characters were not out so that made those that were more in demand.
> 
> At the urging of you and others on your thread, I did end up writing to Guest Services last year. I received Magic Your Way tickets, so not park-hoppers but I was more than satisfied with that. I feel bad that I never came back on the board to let you all know the result--I should have done so; I guess I was just kind of done with party stuff at that point, haha.
> 
> I'm probably overthinking crowds--I'm sure weather is going to be far more important. I just really want a chance to see all the things I missed last year due to the rain, so I'm hoping for light-ish crowds.



So happy to hear you received some type of compensation for your troubles.  You did write a review and that in itself helped so many it doesn't matter where it's posted so thank you for letting us know how it all worked out. Your absolutely correct, the weather is more concerning then crowds.  Do you have your travel dates picked out?


----------



## Micharlotte

1GoldenSun said:


> I remember you, too! You were SO helpful last year with helping everyone figure out their party plans! I had so much fun reading your thread, planning and re-planning my party night, and anticipating the party that I almost think that that part was just as much fun as the party itself!
> 
> I am definitely waiting until a day or two before the party to buy tickets this year so I can avoid bad weather. Last year, I think the rain made it seem much more crowded because people were congregated in the places that were least affected by rain, plus many characters were not out so that made those that were more in demand.
> 
> At the urging of you and others on your thread, I did end up writing to Guest Services last year. I received Magic Your Way tickets, so not park-hoppers but I was more than satisfied with that. I feel bad that I never came back on the board to let you all know the result--I should have done so; I guess I was just kind of done with party stuff at that point, haha.
> 
> I'm probably overthinking crowds--I'm sure weather is going to be far more important. I just really want a chance to see all the things I missed last year due to the rain, so I'm hoping for light-ish crowds.


We were at a party in 2016 that was supposed to be light crowds but apparently the one before got rained out and many tickets for our party were given out to those guests. This played a huge part in my planning this year. Our party is the first night of our vacation and I have left another party night free just in case we get rained out as I know that is now an option to ask for.


----------



## PolyRob

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Regarding the Terrace Dessert Party... for regular night parties (non-MNSSHP nights) they do not pre-assign tables, it's first come first seated.  It used to be pre-assigned a couple of years ago, but not these days.
> 
> They do hold certain tables for certain party sizes.  For example, a party of two can't sit at a four top, and stuff like that.
> 
> I guess maybe it's different for MNSSHP?



I did the terrace dessert party during MNSSHP last year and the seats were not reserved.

I booked it the morning ADRs opened and we checked-in to the party as soon as we could enter the park and received our lanyards. We returned to the terrace a few minutes before the party started. Other guests left things like bags, shirts, etc on tables to show they were sitting there and the CM asked us which table we would like to sit at.


----------



## scrappinginontario

otg said:


> The original post doesn't list big thunder mountain railroad. Is it open during the party?



A few have written to Disney asking if it will be open (myself included) and so far the list of open rides has not been updated to include it.

I would love to be wrong but I would not count on it being open during the party.


----------



## Raya

Has anyone heard about Photopass options for the party? We won't have a day ticket, but will be at the GF pre-party where we could get Photopass pictures. IIRC, the party (one day) Photopass covers any photos taken in a 24 hour period.


----------



## chiisai

PolyRob said:


> I did the terrace dessert party during MNSSHP last year and the seats were not reserved.
> 
> I booked it the morning ADRs opened and we checked-in to the party as soon as we could enter the park and received our lanyards. We returned to the terrace a few minutes before the party started. Other guests left things like bags, shirts, etc on tables to show they were sitting there and the CM asked us which table we would like to sit at.



Thanks for sharing how it worked last year!


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> A few have written to Disney asking if it will be open (myself included) and so far the list of open rides has not been updated to include it.
> 
> I would love to be wrong but I would not count on it being open during the party.



Interesting is when Disney posted about the new enhancements, they added those on the Open List of Attractions and still left off BTMRR.


----------



## FoxC63

Raya said:


> Has anyone heard about Photopass options for the party? We won't have a day ticket, but will be at the GF pre-party where we could get Photopass pictures. IIRC, the party (one day) Photopass covers any photos taken in a 24 hour period.



There are two, Memory Maker and the One Day Memory Maker.  All photos can be found on the Magic Shot thread along with a link to the most current Memory Maker info.

Magic Shots - Current Listings

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930834"]ONE DAY MEMORY MAKER Post #8[/URL]

Everything PhotoPass and Memory Maker


----------



## Abbey1

How does everyone think the new overlays will affect lines for those three rides (POTC, tea cups and SM). We are most interested in riding POTC with the changes, and probably the Mad Tea Party as well. How long is the line generally for pirates on a regular night and how do you guys think the changes will impact the wait times?


----------



## FoxC63

Abbey1 said:


> How does everyone think the new overlays will affect lines for those three rides (POTC, tea cups and SM). We are most interested in riding POTC with the changes, and probably the Mad Tea Party as well. How long is the line generally for pirates on a regular night and how do you guys think the changes will impact the wait times?



I'm not sure when you're attending but the app should help you out.  I plan on watching the app during the parties.


----------



## AndreaDM

So I had been on the fence trying to squeeze in a quick trip, but with a possible move and some other things going on I didn't think it was going to work. BUT, I found great flights from the airport 5 minutes from my house so am flying out with my DD15 on 9/15 going to MNSSHP on 9/16 then flying home 9/17! 2 nights at ASSports and just going to the party makes for a relatively cheaper Disney fix. Can't wait!


----------



## Cluelyss

Abbey1 said:


> How does everyone think the new overlays will affect lines for those three rides (POTC, tea cups and SM). We are most interested in riding POTC with the changes, and probably the Mad Tea Party as well. How long is the line generally for pirates on a regular night and how do you guys think the changes will impact the wait times?


In my experience, Tea Cups are usually walk on, Pirates 10-15 minutes and Space Mountain 20-30. I expect wait times for all will increase, maybe not double, but I’d expect Pirates and SM to hit a half hour at times. As @FoxC63 mentioned, I plan to keep an eye on wait times leading up to my party to see what the impact is.


----------



## TIME4DIZ

FYI
I received THE email this morning from Disney Destinations advising that my last day’s Fast Passes were subject to cancellation. 
I had booked three on 6/28 for the 8/28 party. 
3:30
4:30
5:30
I didn’t make any changes to my reservation other than making final payment.
I called the # provided (WDW Internet helpdesk) and was told no FP allowed on Party tix. 
I know from past experience that I could indeed book FP and that CM could lock in FP on Party tix to protect them from the purge. The CM I spoke with didn’t offer this and didn’t know how to do it when I asked. 
I deleted the FP for the party night to protect the other days. I may call back to get another CM. Ultimately I consider any FP on a party night to be a bonus so I won’t push the issue.


----------



## FoxC63

TIME4DIZ said:


> FYI
> I received THE email this morning from Disney Destinations advising that my last day’s Fast Passes were subject to cancellation.
> I had booked three on 6/28 for the 8/28 party.
> 3:30
> 4:30
> 5:30
> I didn’t make any changes to my reservation other than making final payment.
> I called the # provided (WDW Internet helpdesk) and was told no FP allowed on Party tix.
> I know from past experience that I could indeed book FP and that CM could lock in FP on Party tix to protect them from the purge. The CM I spoke with didn’t offer this and didn’t know how to do it when I asked.
> I deleted the FP for the party night to protect the other days. I may call back to get another CM. Ultimately I consider any FP on a party night to be a bonus so I won’t push the issue.



What number did they give you?  This is the number I recommend, Internet Help Desk (407) 939-4357 some have reported it took a lot of time to resolve but they did get it fixed.  How many reservations did you book?


----------



## TIME4DIZ

FoxC63 said:


> What number did they give you?  This is the number I recommend, Internet Help Desk (407) 939-4357 some have reported it took a lot of time to resolve but they did get it fixed.  How many reservations did you book?


I used that number. 
I had 1 reservation.


----------



## Lewdannie

Has anyone been able to make fastpass bookings 30 days out for tickets not associated with a hotel reservation?


----------



## FoxC63

TIME4DIZ said:


> I used that number.
> I had 1 reservation.



One last question, were you planning on going to a park that day?


----------



## TIME4DIZ

FoxC63 said:


> One last question, were you planning on going to a park that day?


Nope.


----------



## FoxC63

TIME4DIZ said:


> Nope.



Well then, you my friend are a newbie to the whole FP disappearance act if ever I saw one!  I am totally stumped!

Did you work with a TA or book your resort yourself?
Which resort did you book and when did you book it?
Dates of travel?
# and type of park tickets?
Did you book your park days first then go back to secure your party FP's?
I'm going to assume you are not an AP?
2 Adults & 2 Teens, total of four in your party?
Did you book FP's via app or online?
How many Disney accounts do you have?

If I'm missing any questions, please chime in. I'm not doubting your claim whatsoever, there's really no reason that I can think of why someone would claim this if it's not true, there's nothing to gain here.  I cannot imagine how this happened and how many others it could possibly effect now and in the future. Why did the CM state he couldn't have FP's on a party ticket when we have confirmed reports that the IT Cast Member's were able to resolve this.


----------



## TIME4DIZ

FoxC63 said:


> Well then, you my friend are a newbie to the whole FP disappearance act if ever I saw one!  I am totally stumped!
> 
> Did you work with a TA or book your resort yourself?
> Which resort did you book and when did you book it?
> Dates of travel?
> # and type of park tickets?
> Did you book your park days first then go back to secure your party FP's?
> I'm going to assume you are not an AP?
> 2 Adults & 2 Teens, total of four in your party?
> Did you book FP's via app or online?
> How many Disney accounts do you have?
> 
> If I'm missing any questions, please chime in. I'm not doubting your claim whatsoever, there's really no reason that I can think of why someone would claim this if it's not true, there's nothing to gain here.  I cannot imagine how this happened and how many others it could possibly effect now and in the future. Why did the CM state he couldn't have FP's on a party ticket when we have confirmed reports that the IT Cast Member's were able to resolve this.



If you want to DM me your questions I’d be happy to answer. I’m not entirely comfortable providing that much detail on the forum.


----------



## FoxC63

firsttimer4 said:


> Thanks for that info. I’m still going to try and get an apt for our other MK day. Gonna keep this one for a back up. This is her first time doing BBB and this is the only thing she has asked for this trip! I would really like to do it at MK so we don’t have to go to DS.



*Fairy Tale Photo Ops at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and Disney PhotoPass Studio in Disney Springs*

Disney PhotoPass photographers will make your little one feel like royalty as they capture unique photos both at the boutique and nearby at the Disney PhotoPass Studio in the Disney Springs Marketplace. Check out all of the photo ops below!

Disney Springs location also offers an exclusive Magic Shot featuring Cinderella’s Fairy Godmother.





I'll have to dig around but last I heard the Photopass changed locations at Magic Kingdom and I want to sya it's now located in Mickey's Philharmagic?

Disney Springs offers a wider selection of photos that can be used in conjunction with One Day Memory Maker or the regular Memory Maker.  If you all have your costumes on this would be perfect.  Though I understand you'd rather have this done at MK.  I'm just saying! 

Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-disney-photopass-studio-in-disney-springs/


----------



## bhardy

FoxC63 said:


> *Fairy Tale Photo Ops at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and Disney PhotoPass Studio in Disney Springs*
> 
> Disney PhotoPass photographers will make your little one feel like royalty as they capture unique photos both at the boutique and nearby at the Disney PhotoPass Studio in the Disney Springs Marketplace. Check out all of the photo ops below!
> 
> Disney Springs location also offers an exclusive Magic Shot featuring Cinderella’s Fairy Godmother.
> 
> View attachment 338389
> 
> View attachment 338391
> 
> I'll have to dig around but last I heard the Photopass changed locations at Magic Kingdom and I want to sya it's now located in Mickey's Philharmagic?
> 
> Disney Springs offers a wider selection of photos that can be used in conjunction with One Day Memory Maker or the regular Memory Maker.  If you all have your costumes on this would be perfect.  Though I understand you'd rather have this done at MK.  I'm just saying!
> 
> Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-disney-photopass-studio-in-disney-springs/



Just read the article and still unsure. Can anyone use the photo pass studio, even if you didn’t to the boutique?


----------



## FoxC63

bhardy said:


> Just read the article and still unsure. Can anyone use the photo pass studio, even if you didn’t to the boutique?



YES!  It is part of your MM package including the One Day!


----------



## camnhan

Abbey1 said:


> How does everyone think the new overlays will affect lines for those three rides (POTC, tea cups and SM). We are most interested in riding POTC with the changes, and probably the Mad Tea Party as well. How long is the line generally for pirates on a regular night and how do you guys think the changes will impact the wait times?



So I have tried to go back a number of pages to understand what the 'new overlays' was referencing. Sorry I am sure it has been covered but I don't understand what you are asking and what this is in reference to.


----------



## Haley R

camnhan said:


> So I have tried to go back a number of pages to understand what the 'new overlays' was referencing. Sorry I am sure it has been covered but I don't understand what you are asking and what this is in reference to.


They are doing new versions of mad tea party, space mountain, and pirates for the Halloween party. I haven’t heard/read much but it sounds like mad tea party will have some black lights going on


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Black lights for mad tea party (if they're smart they'll have a face paint booth nearby)

Real people as pirates for a Potc experience.  Am not sure how this will work. If they ride in the boat with you that's a lot of pirates they'll need. Or will they just be outside the ride, in the queue or running thru the ride?

Space will have some projections inside the attraction like Disneyland does.


----------



## Dean1953

After thinking about it for 3 months, and seeing the lines for character meet and greets and various other activities at the Halloween Party, I decided to buy tickets to a second night, October 28’ to go along with our original night of October 25.  Having 2 nights helps if weather doesn’t cooperate on one of the nights.  Besides, it’s just myself and my son and we will be staying at BLT, so we can stay as late as we want and have a 10 minute walk back. I purchased on the phone and was told by the CM that it was possible that the entry time to MK using the Halloween tickets was going from 4 to possibly 2.  Hopefully, someone going in August can confirm this.


----------



## gumbo1009

Question About Timing (First Party, 8/17) 

In past years, were the special Halloween treats (desserts and popcorn buckets) available starting at 7pm (or did they come out earlier in the day??  or later in the evening on that first night??)  

Thanks!  (Trying to figure out my "game plan" for the evening...)


----------



## FoxC63

camnhan said:


> So I have tried to go back a number of pages to understand what the 'new overlays' was referencing. Sorry I am sure it has been covered but I don't understand what you are asking and what this is in reference to.



If you ever need to catch up I've been keeping a list of all the incoming: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989875"]MNSSHP INFORMATION RELEASE DATE & LINKS[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Dean1953 said:


> After thinking about it for 3 months, and seeing the lines for character meet and greets and various other activities at the Halloween Party, I decided to buy tickets to a second night, October 28’ to go along with our original night of October 25.  Having 2 nights helps if weather doesn’t cooperate on one of the nights.  Besides, it’s just myself and my son and we will be staying at BLT, so we can stay as late as we want and have a 10 minute walk back. I purchased on the phone and was told by the CM that it was possible that the entry time to MK using the Halloween tickets was going from 4 to possibly 2.  Hopefully, someone going in August can confirm this.



I don't know if your CM was but 2pm?!  Better wear some serious sunscreen standing in line waiting.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Dean1953 said:


> After thinking about it for 3 months, and seeing the lines for character meet and greets and various other activities at the Halloween Party, I decided to buy tickets to a second night, October 28’ to go along with our original night of October 25.  Having 2 nights helps if weather doesn’t cooperate on one of the nights.  Besides, it’s just myself and my son and we will be staying at BLT, so we can stay as late as we want and have a 10 minute walk back. I purchased on the phone and was told by the CM that it was possible that the entry time to MK using the Halloween tickets was going from 4 to possibly 2.  Hopefully, someone going in August can confirm this.


This is the first time I’ve heard 2pm and I wouldn’t count on it.  Party guests add a lot of people to the parks and I’d be surprised if they did this.

Basically day guests would be paying a lot more for the same number of hours (10) in the park plus miss out on all the specialty events and trick or treating.

Cannot see this happening.  I believe you were misinformed.


----------



## TIME4DIZ

FoxC63 said:


> Well then, you my friend are a newbie to the whole FP disappearance act if ever I saw one!  I am totally stumped!
> 
> Did you work with a TA or book your resort yourself?
> Which resort did you book and when did you book it?
> Dates of travel?
> # and type of park tickets?
> Did you book your park days first then go back to secure your party FP's?
> I'm going to assume you are not an AP?
> 2 Adults & 2 Teens, total of four in your party?
> Did you book FP's via app or online?
> How many Disney accounts do you have?
> 
> If I'm missing any questions, please chime in. I'm not doubting your claim whatsoever, there's really no reason that I can think of why someone would claim this if it's not true, there's nothing to gain here.  I cannot imagine how this happened and how many others it could possibly effect now and in the future. Why did the CM state he couldn't have FP's on a party ticket when we have confirmed reports that the IT Cast Member's were able to resolve this.



After much help from FoxC63 I think that I received THE email because I modified my reservation in March and again in April (after originally booking last October).  The reservation changes included adding a second reservation and then canceling that and adding a night to the original reservation. 
These changes were so long ago that I didn’t even consider them. I never thought that making changes so far in advance of the party would impact my account and ultimately the party fast passes. Thanks for helping me figure this out. I hope my experience can help others figure out their situation.


----------



## FoxC63

gumbo1009 said:


> Question About Timing (First Party, 8/17)
> 
> In past years, were the special Halloween treats (desserts and popcorn buckets) available starting at 7pm (or did they come out earlier in the day??  or later in the evening on that first night??)
> 
> Thanks!  (Trying to figure out my "game plan" for the evening...)



Much of what your asking for can be found here and here.

Last year there were TWO popcorn Halloween buckets Pumpkin Mickey and MNSSHP Exclusive Oogie Boogie and a Halloween popcorn Pail.

Pumpkin Mickey was sold at all four parks all day long until supply became very limited.  During October I believe it was then sold in limited quantities at MK X amount per party.
The Exclusive Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket was sold during the party only, starting at 6:30pm @Bex258 confirmed.  According to Disney Parks Blog, it sold out by mid October but we have earlier reports.
I have no information about the Pail.

There are two categories of Halloween Treats that were available Anytime and Specialty

The Anytime Treats were sold at MK only and could be purchased from morning to closing.
The Specialty Treats Exclusive to the party were sold at specific locations throughout Magic Kingdom on party nights only and began selling around 4:30ish?  Some were reported selling out as early as 6:30pm.
Note, the Disney Dining Snack Credit applied to all of them.


----------



## Dean1953

I have AP certificates and was planning on activating them on our first day, October 25, so what the CM in the ticket department won’t have any effect on me.  We arrive at midnight on the 24th-25th, stay at a hotel near the airport that night, and then arrive at BLT around 11 that morning.  We will spend a couple of hours at MK, use the 3 FP, go back to BLT to rest, and then go back for party around 4, if only so I can get in line for Jack Skellington and Sally for the 2 hour wait.  This will be repeated Sunday, instead waiting for the seven dwarves meet and greet.  I’ll spend the next 2 weeks getting caught up on this thread and waiting on reports once the Party starts the middle of August.


----------



## FoxC63

Dean1953 said:


> I have AP certificates and was planning on activating them on our first day, October 25, *so what the CM in the ticket department won’t have any effect on me. *



Sounds like a plan Dean, just a little confused on ^.   FYI, last year Jack & Sally came out at 5pm as seen [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-10#post-59035066"]here[/URL] and the Dwarfs came out at 6:15 as seen [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-9#post-59034840"]here[/URL].

Another option is to try and meet both during one party and having the second one to enjoy the party itself.  I'd keep an eye on the crowd levels especially after 11:30ish to hop in line for the Dwarfs.


----------



## hswillia07

TIME4DIZ said:


> After much help from FoxC63 I think that I received THE email because I modified my reservation in March and again in April (after originally booking last October).  The reservation changes included adding a second reservation and then canceling that and adding a night to the original reservation.
> These changes were so long ago that I didn’t even consider them. I never thought that making changes so far in advance of the party would impact my account and ultimately the party fast passes. Thanks for helping me figure this out. I hope my experience can help others figure out their situation.



So, I changed my reservation in the Spring - moved it a day forward. I would have already purchased our party tickets before the reservation change. Is this going to give me trouble with party FPs? Our last day of FPs will be for Toy Story Land - don't want to lose them! Maybe party FPs aren't worth it?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Got my two jack-o-lantern shirts ready and my Mickey Mouse Halloween bucket.

I’ve done the Halloween party so I really don’t have much on my agenda.

Get a photo with Donald Mickey Minnie and Goofy.

Get my bucket full of candy

Watch the parade

Watch the fireworks

Watch the stage show.

Ride some rides.


All easily doable and all easy to do on my last disney trip before my little guy comes


----------



## sheila14

scrappinginontario said:


> This is the first time I’ve heard 2pm and I wouldn’t count on it.  Party guests add a lot of people to the parks and I’d be surprised if they did this.
> 
> Basically day guests would be paying a lot more for the same number of hours (10) in the park plus miss out on all the specialty events and trick or treating.
> 
> Cannot see this happening.  I believe you were misinformed.


I would love this but I can only see them letting us in early but the party still will not begin until 7pm


----------



## Cluelyss

hswillia07 said:


> So, I changed my reservation in the Spring - moved it a day forward. I would have already purchased our party tickets before the reservation change. Is this going to give me trouble with party FPs? Our last day of FPs will be for Toy Story Land - don't want to lose them! Maybe party FPs aren't worth it?


My guess would be yes. Two options - book your party FPs and watch your email/MDE like a hawk, or just skip the party FPs altogether. I do recall reports of people losing FOP on their last day last year, and not being able to get it back.


----------



## Dean1953

sheila14 said:


> I would love this but I can only see them letting us in early but the party still will not begin until 7pm


The CM was clear that the party would begin at 7 but entry might be as early as 2.  The only reason that I mentioned it was for those that don’t have AP’s.  There’s little reason to use a Park ticket if you can get into MK at 2.


----------



## Dean1953

FoxC63 said:


> Sounds like a plan Dean, just a little confused on ^.   FYI, last year Jack & Sally came out at 5pm as seen here and the Dwarfs came out at 6:15 as seen here.
> 
> Another option is to try and meet both during one party and having the second one to enjoy the party itself.  I'd keep an eye on the crowd levels especially after 11:30ish to hop in line for the Dwarfs.


Never having been to the Halloween Party, thanks for the suggestion.  I’m assuming that both the October 25 and 28 Parties will be crowded.  Would the Sunday Party be a more crowded because it’s during the weekend (and 3 days from Halloween)?  I’m not lacking in character pictures over the last 3 years of Disneyworld trips, particularly at Christmas.  I would like a majority of the magic shots that are available.  Since we can walk back to BLT both nights, we should be staying until the festivities are over after midnight both nights.  While I’m willing to get in line at 4:00-4:45 for Jack and Sally or the Dwarfs, if I can get in line at 11-30:11:55 and only have to wait 10-15 minutes, that would be my preference.  Unless weather screws up my plans, I think that I’ll aim at getting 2/3 of my plans done the first night, and the other third on Sunday, which, hopefully, will be less frenetic.  At least being at the tail end of the Halloween Party season, I should get lots of advice here on how the Parties are laid out and progressing and adjust accordingly.


----------



## anneboleyn

Dean1953 said:


> The CM was clear that the party would begin at 7 but entry might be as early as 2.  The only reason that I mentioned it was for those that don’t have AP’s.  There’s little reason to use a Park ticket if you can get into MK at 2.



As great as it would be to get in at 2, there is no way that will happen. CMs have a fun habit of telling people very random and very incorrect things. I think the 4:00 entry time for party-goers is already very generous of Disney.


----------



## Dean1953

We will know for sure in less than a month.  That comes from someone that fortunately didn’t believe a CM 2 years ago when she told me an AP special offer was being extended to the end of the year.  It was extended but just for those whose AP’s were expiring by the end of the year.  I went ahead and bought the 13 Month AP by the original deadline.


----------



## Princess Steph

Hoping someone can answer a few questions about tickets.  I purchased my tickets last week and made a mistake with delivery.  The email came that said pick up the will call order at any WDW ticket sales location.  Does that mean any Guest Relations location?  Can I pick them up at AK earlier in the trip?  They are already in MDX so do I really need to pick up the tickets? thanks!


----------



## dachsie

Princess Steph said:


> Hoping someone can answer a few questions about tickets.  I purchased my tickets last week and made a mistake with delivery.  The email came that said pick up the will call order at any WDW ticket sales location.  Does that mean any Guest Relations location?  Can I pick them up at AK earlier in the trip?  They are already in MDX so do I really need to pick up the tickets? thanks!


you can pick them up at any guest relations.  It's safer to use the ticket than risk them using your MB and using a regular park day


----------



## Princess Steph

dachsie said:


> you can pick them up at any guest relations.  It's safer to use the ticket than risk them using your MB and using a regular park day


Good point.  I was trying to figure out if I even need the hard ticket but my kids have 5 day PH and we have AP's so I don't want to mess up their days.  I'll get them at guest relations.  thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

Dean1953 said:


> Never having been to the Halloween Party, thanks for the suggestion.  I’m assuming that both the October 25 and 28 Parties will be crowded.  Would the Sunday Party be a more crowded because it’s during the weekend (and 3 days from Halloween)?  I’m not lacking in character pictures over the last 3 years of Disneyworld trips, particularly at Christmas.  I would like a majority of the magic shots that are available.  Since we can walk back to BLT both nights, we should be staying until the festivities are over after midnight both nights.  While I’m willing to get in line at 4:00-4:45 for Jack and Sally or the Dwarfs, if I can get in line at 11-30:11:55 and only have to wait 10-15 minutes, that would be my preference.  Unless weather screws up my plans, I think that I’ll aim at getting 2/3 of my plans done the first night, and the other third on Sunday, which, hopefully, will be less frenetic.  At least being at the tail end of the Halloween Party season, I should get lots of advice here on how the Parties are laid out and progressing and adjust accordingly.


CMs will cut the line if they feel the current queue will take them until the end of the party. It’s not like rides where you can line up until 11:59. If you want to put one of your priority M&Gs at the end of the night, during the second parade would be a good option. I’d hesitate waiting until much later as you may be shut out.


----------



## Cjtigger

This may have already been answered.....sorry

I just purchased MNSSHP tickets.  Are they already linked to my magic bands?  

Also - I booked Cinderella's Royal Table for 7:25.  Was this wise?  We have never eaten in the castle and are very excited but how much of the party will we miss?  

We will get to the park at 4:00 so we should be able to do stuff before and after dinner, correct?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cjtigger said:


> This may have already been answered.....sorry
> 
> I just purchased MNSSHP tickets.  Are they already linked to my magic bands?
> 
> Also - I booked Cinderella's Royal Table for 7:25.  Was this wise?  We have never eaten in the castle and are very excited but how much of the party will we miss?
> 
> We will get to the park at 4:00 so we should be able to do stuff before and after dinner, correct?


 You can check to see if they are linked to your MBs by signing into your MyDisneyExperience app and looking there.

How much of the party you wish to miss for the CRT dinner is personal.  I would plan on it being a 60 to 90 min time commitment.

Personally we don’t want to miss a minute of party time for eating so we are choosing not to book dining reservations or dessert parties but to others these things enhance their party experience so they choose to participate.  Sometimes it’s a financial decision too as adding extras on top of party tickets can be a bigger financial commitment then some choose to/are able to make.


----------



## Lvsdisney

If you were to compare crowd levels, what would a MNSSHP equate to? A level 5? A level 2? Just curious.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Cjtigger said:


> This may have already been answered.....sorry
> 
> I just purchased MNSSHP tickets.  Are they already linked to my magic bands?
> 
> Also - I booked Cinderella's Royal Table for 7:25.  Was this wise?  We have never eaten in the castle and are very excited but how much of the party will we miss?
> 
> We will get to the park at 4:00 so we should be able to do stuff before and after dinner, correct?



At the very minimum you would miss an hour of actual party time and reality would probably be more.


----------



## Average Joes

Cjtigger said:


> Also - I booked Cinderella's Royal Table for 7:25.  Was this wise?  We have never eaten in the castle and are very excited but how much of the party will we miss?




You might get out of CRT sometime between 8:30-9:00. If your close to 9 you would be rushing to get a parade spot if you want the early parade. It may not be a fantastic spot. By the time the parade and fireworks are done you are maybe at 10:45. Just because they let you in at 4:00 does not mean party related activities start. 

On the plus side you would see a lot of characters if you lacked time otherwise.

Here are some times. 

Mickey's "Boo-To-You" Halloween Parade - 9:15 p.m., 11:15 p.m.
Happy HalloWishes Fireworks - 10:15 p.m.
Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular - 8:15 p.m., 10:45 p.m., 12 a.m.


----------



## areno79

Cluelyss said:


> CMs will cut the line if they feel the current queue will take them until the end of the party. It’s not like rides where you can line up until 11:59. If you want to put one of your priority M&Gs at the end of the night, during the second parade would be a good option. I’d hesitate waiting until much later as you may be shut out.



We experienced this at the MVMCP we attended in 2016. DH and I went to go get in line for Scrooge McDuck around 11:50, and the line was shut down. We even asked CM's nicely if we could get in line but they said no.


----------



## morrismhs

A little OT - I'm looking to upgrade my PH to AP.  MK is the closest park to WL.  We are arriving early evening and wanted to run over to MK to do the upgrade.  I saw there was MNSSHP that night.  Would guest relations be open during the party?    I don't need to get into the park just need to do the upgrade?  TIA


----------



## mitsukoshi samurai

Concierge desks at Disney Resort hotels


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wonder how it is preassigned. At checkin? Or is it preassigned when reserved?



My guess (and it's total guess, I have no real info on this) is probably a combination of when you booked and size of party. We are a party of 2, so it doesn't make sense to seat us at a table for 4 or more (which are the 2nd row and back), but along the rail you can put lots of small groups all beside each other because it's set up more like a bar than individual tables.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

morrismhs said:


> A little OT - I'm looking to upgrade my PH to AP.  MK is the closest park to WL.  We are arriving early evening and wanted to run over to MK to do the upgrade.  I saw there was MNSSHP that night.  Would guest relations be open during the party?    I don't need to get into the park just need to do the upgrade?  TIA



Yes, the Guest Relations windows outside of the MK will be open during MNSSHP.  Should be a pleasant and quick boat ride there and back.


----------



## GillianP1301

OMG you guys, the call I just had re: parade viewing has left me super confused. Here's the "latest", according to my contact Emily.


4:00pm is still the time we are being told we can start checking in for the dessert party.
At time of check-in, we will have the option to do do 1st parade viewing - fireworks - desserts or desserts - fireworks - 2nd parade viewing
For the 1st parade viewing, you will be told at check-in where to go for the parade viewing and then be escorted to the garden for the fireworks and then desserts after. I asked what about the terrace people and she was stumped. 
I told her that  my concern with the first parade viewing with the terrace is that it makes no sense to seat the parade viewing people half way through the desserts (in order to get our reserved seat for fireworks) and then have desserts after as well. She's calling back whoever it was that provided that info and will call me back.
She asked if the 2nd parade viewing would be something I'd want and I told her not really, since getting a viewing spot for that one is a lot easier than the early parade.

So to me, it sounds like they came up with a solution to leverage what they do for the normal HEA after dessert party for the parade viewing people. Which makes sense, if you have the garden view booked. But, when you go back to when we booked this thing in the first place, the parade viewing was only for the terrace version, so why not work on a solution for that? If the idea is I'm giving up my terrace seat to get the parade viewing, then that's not okay with me. I'm getting close to the point of just scrapping the whole thing because who knows what mess this will be. Even if I decide to just forego the parade viewing, will they still accommodate me for the regular terrace seating if I'm on "the list" for desserts after fireworks? I suppose I can hold out until the first party review comes out, but I hate not having my plans all nailed down and good to go.


----------



## chiisai

GillianP1301 said:


> OMG you guys, the call I just had re: parade viewing has left me super confused. Here's the "latest", according to my contact Emily.
> 
> 
> 4:00pm is still the time we are being told we can start checking in for the dessert party.
> At time of check-in, we will have the option to do do 1st parade viewing - fireworks - desserts or desserts - fireworks - 2nd parade viewing
> For the 1st parade viewing, you will be told at check-in where to go for the parade viewing and then be escorted to the garden for the fireworks and then desserts after. I asked what about the terrace people and she was stumped.
> I told her that  my concern with the first parade viewing with the terrace is that it makes no sense to seat the parade viewing people half way through the desserts (in order to get our reserved seat for fireworks) and then have desserts after as well. She's calling back whoever it was that provided that info and will call me back.
> She asked if the 2nd parade viewing would be something I'd want and I told her not really, since getting a viewing spot for that one is a lot easier than the early parade.
> 
> So to me, it sounds like they came up with a solution to leverage what they do for the normal HEA after dessert party for the parade viewing people. Which makes sense, if you have the garden view booked. But, when you go back to when we booked this thing in the first place, the parade viewing was only for the terrace version, so why not work on a solution for that? If the idea is I'm giving up my terrace seat to get the parade viewing, then that's not okay with me. I'm getting close to the point of just scrapping the whole thing because who knows what mess this will be. Even if I decide to just forego the parade viewing, will they still accommodate me for the regular terrace seating if I'm on "the list" for desserts after fireworks? I suppose I can hold out until the first party review comes out, but I hate not having my plans all nailed down and good to go.



Wow!  Thank you so much for posting this.  I’m glad to hear she’s going to look into terrace dessert party plans for us.  I am also happy for plaza folks that they have options.

I’m working on my MNSSHP itinerary and I’m making three- one if I cancel the party, one if we have only the 2nd parade option, and one potentially if we have 1st parade, watch fireworks from terrace, and then get an after-fireworks dessert opportunity.


----------



## Ichiban

Lewdannie said:


> Has anyone been able to make fastpass bookings 30 days out for tickets not associated with a hotel reservation?



Yes, I was able to book three fastpasses at exactly 30 days out.  The first one I got is at 3:25pm.


----------



## firsttimer4

FoxC63 said:


> *Fairy Tale Photo Ops at the Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique and Disney PhotoPass Studio in Disney Springs*
> 
> Disney PhotoPass photographers will make your little one feel like royalty as they capture unique photos both at the boutique and nearby at the Disney PhotoPass Studio in the Disney Springs Marketplace. Check out all of the photo ops below!
> 
> Disney Springs location also offers an exclusive Magic Shot featuring Cinderella’s Fairy Godmother.
> 
> View attachment 338389
> 
> View attachment 338391
> 
> I'll have to dig around but last I heard the Photopass changed locations at Magic Kingdom and I want to sya it's now located in Mickey's Philharmagic?
> 
> Disney Springs offers a wider selection of photos that can be used in conjunction with One Day Memory Maker or the regular Memory Maker.  If you all have your costumes on this would be perfect.  Though I understand you'd rather have this done at MK.  I'm just saying!
> 
> Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...nd-disney-photopass-studio-in-disney-springs/


These pics are wonderful!! Thanks for all the great info. After some thought I think we’re keeping the Disney springs reservation. I actually canceled a Park day ticket since we will now only be entering the park on our party ticket. And taking pics in our costumes is a good idea!! We’ve been trying to decide what to wear and I think we just figured it out!


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

GillianP1301 said:


> OMG you guys, the call I just had re: parade viewing has left me super confused. Here's the "latest", according to my contact Emily.
> 
> 
> 4:00pm is still the time we are being told we can start checking in for the dessert party.
> At time of check-in, we will have the option to do do 1st parade viewing - fireworks - desserts or desserts - fireworks - 2nd parade viewing
> For the 1st parade viewing, you will be told at check-in where to go for the parade viewing and then be escorted to the garden for the fireworks and then desserts after. I asked what about the terrace people and she was stumped.
> I told her that  my concern with the first parade viewing with the terrace is that it makes no sense to seat the parade viewing people half way through the desserts (in order to get our reserved seat for fireworks) and then have desserts after as well. She's calling back whoever it was that provided that info and will call me back.
> She asked if the 2nd parade viewing would be something I'd want and I told her not really, since getting a viewing spot for that one is a lot easier than the early parade.
> 
> So to me, it sounds like they came up with a solution to leverage what they do for the normal HEA after dessert party for the parade viewing people. Which makes sense, if you have the garden view booked. But, when you go back to when we booked this thing in the first place, the parade viewing was only for the terrace version, so why not work on a solution for that? If the idea is I'm giving up my terrace seat to get the parade viewing, then that's not okay with me. I'm getting close to the point of just scrapping the whole thing because who knows what mess this will be. Even if I decide to just forego the parade viewing, will they still accommodate me for the regular terrace seating if I'm on "the list" for desserts after fireworks? I suppose I can hold out until the first party review comes out, but I hate not having my plans all nailed down and good to go.


So I'm glad we decided to cancel. They schedule for the first parade wouldn't work for us as we don't plan on staying for the fireworks.


----------



## firsttimer4

hswillia07 said:


> So, I changed my reservation in the Spring - moved it a day forward. I would have already purchased our party tickets before the reservation change. Is this going to give me trouble with party FPs? Our last day of FPs will be for Toy Story Land - don't want to lose them! Maybe party FPs aren't worth it?


I am also worried about this. We changed the dates of our original reservation. Wondering if I should not make FP’s for the party at all!


----------



## FoxC63

Cjtigger said:


> I just purchased MNSSHP tickets.  Are they already linked to my magic bands?
> 
> Also - I booked Cinderella's Royal Table for 7:25.  Was this wise?  We have never eaten in the castle and are very excited but how much of the party will we miss?
> 
> We will get to the park at 4:00 so we should be able to do stuff before and after dinner, correct?





scrappinginontario said:


> You can check to see if they are linked to your MBs by signing into your MyDisneyExperience app and looking there.
> How much of the party you wish to miss for the CRT dinner is personal.  I would plan on it being a 60 to 90 min time commitment.
> Personally we don’t want to miss a minute of party time for eating so we are choosing not to book dining reservations or dessert parties but to others these things enhance their party experience so they choose to participate.  Sometimes it’s a financial decision too as adding extras on top of party tickets can be a bigger financial commitment then some choose to/are able to make.



I couldn't agree more.  Woof!  Very well written too!


----------



## camnhan

Haley R said:


> They are doing new versions of mad tea party, space mountain, and pirates for the Halloween party. I haven’t heard/read much but it sounds like mad tea party will have some black lights going on





FoxC63 said:


> If you ever need to catch up I've been keeping a list of all the incoming: MNSSHP INFORMATION RELEASE DATE & LINKS



Thanks! we have tickets for Sept 11 to go so just wanting to make sure I don't miss out on anything


----------



## FoxC63

firsttimer4 said:


> I am also worried about this. We changed the dates of our original reservation. Wondering if I should not make FP’s for the party at all!



Even though changes to your resort reservations is a *common indicator *of receiving the dreaded email, please know not every one will be affected.  Thousands upon thousands of guests make changes all the time without receiving it.  More data is needed to pin point what the actual trigger is.

I recommend planning your trip the best you can for you and your family.  *If you get the email* then you know what to do.


----------



## LucyBC80

After toying with the idea for quite some time we decided to go ahead and go to a second party. The quicker is that I’m also not cancelling our reservation for California Grill so we’re leaving MK to have dinner at CG, see HalloWishes and then coming back.

We're pros at parties but we never left MK before midnight on a party night before. Just keeping our party wristbands is enough for us to be allowed back in?


----------



## FoxC63

LucyBC80 said:


> After toying with the idea for quite some time we decided to go ahead and go to a second party. The quicker is that I’m also not cancelling our reservation for California Grill so we’re leaving MK to have dinner at CG, see HalloWishes and then coming back.
> 
> We're pros at parties but we never left MK before midnight on a party night before. Just keeping our party wristbands is enough for us to be allowed back in?



Yes.


----------



## Dean1953

We have AP’s and will use them to enter Park on the two Halloween Party nights days.  We will go to 
one of the locations inside the park to get the wristband.  We will be staying onsite and will use magic bands for any purchases.  Will our magic bands be enough to check in for Party, or should I carry my drivers license with me for identification?


----------



## mara512

Dean1953 said:


> We have AP’s and will use them to enter Park on the two Halloween Party nights days.  We will go to
> one of the locations inside the park to get the wristband.  We will be staying onsite and will use magic bands for any purchases.  Will our magic bands be enough to check in for Party, or should I carry my drivers license with me for identification?



I have never been asked for my DL but I always carry it just in case.


----------



## FoxC63

Dean1953 said:


> We have AP’s and will use them to enter Park on the two Halloween Party nights days.  We will go to
> one of the locations inside the park to get the wristband.  We will be staying onsite and will use magic bands for any purchases.  Will our magic bands be enough to check in for Party, or should I carry my drivers license with me for identification?



You should ALWAYS carry your identification with you and any medical cards if it applies to you.  If you ever become separated and something happens to you EMS workers will know who you are.  Also it's wise to carry some cash with you.  It has been reported just recently that WDW suffered power outages, if this happens wristbands might not work which did take place at Food & Wine.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Dean1953 said:


> We have AP’s and will use them to enter Park on the two Halloween Party nights days.  We will go to
> one of the locations inside the park to get the wristband.  We will be staying onsite and will use magic bands for any purchases.  Will our magic bands be enough to check in for Party, or should I carry my drivers license with me for identification?



All you need are your bands. You do need ID to use your AP card for discounts.


----------



## Dug720

scrappinginontario said:


> You can check to see if they are linked to your MBs by signing into your MyDisneyExperience app and looking there.



So if it shows in my tickets on my MDE and the app, I don't need to exchange the email with the bar code? I'll have the printout of the email with me anyway, but that would be awesome if I didn't have to. (I'll be in the park earlier that day on my AP, so I don't have to worry about them using a ticket.)


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> All you need are your bands. You do need ID to use your AP card for discounts.



@Dean1953 
And to purchase alcohol!  

Also see:
https://wdwprepschool.com/faq-question/do-i-need-to-carry-an-id-with-me-if-i-have-a-magicband/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dug720 said:


> So if it shows in my tickets on my MDE and the app, I don't need to exchange the email with the bar code? I'll have the printout of the email with me anyway, but that would be awesome if I didn't have to. (I'll be in the park earlier that day on my AP, so I don't have to worry about them using a ticket.)



Some people advise otherwise for valid reasons, but I just make sure our tickets show properly in MDX, enter the park via an MNSSHP entrance (or scan in the park if I'm already there), and use our Magic Bands.  I've never bothered to stop and get a card/ticket.  I do have my e-mail saved in a Disney folder in my inbox that would be easy enough to find if I did run into any unexpected trouble (although never have).


----------



## Dug720

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some people advise otherwise for valid reasons, but I just make sure our tickets show properly in MDX, enter the park via an MNSSHP entrance (or scan in the park if I'm already there), and use our Magic Bands.  I've never bothered to stop and get a card/ticket.  I do have my e-mail saved in a Disney folder in my inbox that would be easy enough to find if I did run into any unexpected trouble (although never have).



Thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some people advise otherwise for valid reasons, but I just make sure our tickets show properly in MDX, enter the park via an MNSSHP entrance (or scan in the park if I'm already there), and use our Magic Bands.  I've never bothered to stop and get a card/ticket.  I do have my e-mail saved in a Disney folder in my inbox that would be easy enough to find if I did run into any unexpected trouble (although never have).


So glad to see I’m not the only one with a “Disney” folder


----------



## mara512

Cluelyss said:


> So glad to see I’m not the only one with a “Disney” folder



Nope I have one too


----------



## Haley R

mara512 said:


> Nope I have one too


I also have one lol


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> So glad to see I’m not the only one with a “Disney” folder


I have a Disney folder also! Being a nurse and a teacher, I need to be organized.


----------



## Cluelyss

Clearly you all are my people!!


----------



## morrismhs

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yes, the Guest Relations windows outside of the MK will be open during MNSSHP.  Should be a pleasant and quick boat ride there and back.



Thank you so much- rather get it done the night before


----------



## Ashley Marie

Which party would you choose?

Monday, 9/3 (Labor Day)
Friday, 9/7
Sunday, 9/9 

I was thinking of doing EMM on 9/4 and DHS on 9/9, which means the 9/7 party date would really make the most sense for us. But I'm worried a Friday party will be much more crowded. Thoughts?


----------



## morrismhs

mitsukoshi samurai said:


> Concierge desks at Disney Resort hotels


I would love it if I could do it there- I had read that it has to be done at the park


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Just got my tickets for October and we're SO EXCITED!
it's gonna be out first time doing the MNSSHP! ♥


----------



## Cluelyss

Ashley Marie said:


> Which party would you choose?
> 
> Monday, 9/3 (Labor Day)
> Friday, 9/7
> Sunday, 9/9
> 
> I was thinking of doing EMM on 9/4 and DHS on 9/9, which means the 9/7 party date would really make the most sense for us. But I'm worried a Friday party will be much more crowded. Thoughts?


Having a good plan is more important than the date you choose. Pick the one that works best with your schedule.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Can I get Memory Maker just for the party?  

If yes, HOW?   I've not been able to figure it out online. 

Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

morrismhs said:


> I would love it if I could do it there- I had read that it has to be done at the park



I got mine at Wilderness Lodge Concierge with no problems.


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Can I get Memory Maker just for the party?
> 
> If yes, HOW?   I've not been able to figure it out online.
> 
> Thank you!


*
ONE DAY MEMORY MAKER*

Disney’s _Memory Maker One Day_ is currently available on the My Disney Experience mobile app and can only be activated with at least one (1) Disney PhotoPass® Service image linked to your My Disney Experience account (subject to change). To locate this one day feature, please open the app on your mobile device and scroll down to _My Photos_ from which you’ll need to select _Disney PhotoPass_ and follow the prompts for the _Memory Maker One Day_ product.

*You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account*, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $69.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.

Note, You can wait until your vacation is complete and then take your time deciding which day to purchase but I would certainly look at them to make sure the magic shots are correct! Some have reported missing the Headless Horseman for example. Just call to have this fixed.

Link:  Magic Shots - Current Listings


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Can I get Memory Maker just for the party?
> 
> If yes, HOW?   I've not been able to figure it out online.
> 
> Thank you!



Yes. One day memory maker is I think around $70 and you can add it in the app once you have taken at least one photopass picture.


----------



## FoxC63

Ashley Marie said:


> Which party would you choose?
> 
> Monday, 9/3 (Labor Day)
> Friday, 9/7
> Sunday, 9/9
> 
> I was thinking of doing EMM on 9/4 and DHS on 9/9, which means the 9/7 party date would really make the most sense for us. But I'm worried a Friday party will be much more crowded. Thoughts?



@Lvsdisney posted the same question, this was my response here:  Post #4059.

Have you viewed Touring Plans and Kenny the Pirate Crowd calendar?
Touring Plans has Sept. 9th ranked #7 for rides out of 33 which sounds pretty sweet to me.
https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/

And Kenny the Pirate rates the overall parks as "Light Crowds".
http://www.characterlocator.com/?p=cal_index&tdate=09/09/2018

With both of these in your favor, I think you picked a great time to go.


----------



## GillianP1301

Got another call back from Disney today following up from the call yesterday where I was told the dessert party people could choose between 1st and 2nd parade viewing and I was confused on how that would affect my terrace seating and dessert time, if I chose the 1st parade. She assured me that everything is being done to ensure a positive experience, blah blah blah and that the organizer of the dessert party asked for my name and confirmation number and is "assuring me that I will have a very special viewing spot once I am escorted to the terrace after the parade". She even went so far as to say they aren't doing that for everyone in my situation - no idea what that is supposed to me. I said that I was still confused on how that impacts my time to enjoy desserts if I'm seated halfway through the party and she again assured me that I would not be rushed at all. I gotta say, I'm not feeling all that confident. What are they going to do, leave the desserts out longer so I (or any of the parade people) can linger after the fireworks and kick everyone else out? That seems highly unlikely.

So now I'm worried that I've got myself on some sort of exception list that is going to make the whole thing less enjoyable than had the parade viewing just not be included at all and I don't know what to do, but I'm hoping that one of my options when I check in will be to decline the parade and just attend the dessert party like everyone else if the scenario they come up with is sounding less than optimal. 

I think I'm done calling and asking about it though because they clearly do not have the details worked out 100% and they don't even have clear messaging to provide us when we call in. I sense that the CM I'm talking with is getting frustrated by the whole thing because she's stuck in the middle between my questions/concerns and lack of information to provide me.


----------



## GillianP1301

Ashley Marie said:


> Which party would you choose?
> 
> Monday, 9/3 (Labor Day)
> Friday, 9/7
> Sunday, 9/9
> 
> I was thinking of doing EMM on 9/4 and DHS on 9/9, which means the 9/7 party date would really make the most sense for us. But I'm worried a Friday party will be much more crowded. Thoughts?



It's the Friday of one of the quietest weeks of the year though, so I think you'll be fine.


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> Got another call back from Disney today following up from the call yesterday where I was told the dessert party people could choose between 1st and 2nd parade viewing and I was confused on how that would affect my terrace seating and dessert time, if I chose the 1st parade. She assured me that everything is being done to ensure a positive experience, blah blah blah and that the organizer of the dessert party asked for my name and confirmation number and is "assuring me that I will have a very special viewing spot once I am escorted to the terrace after the parade". She even went so far as to say they aren't doing that for everyone in my situation - no idea what that is supposed to me. I said that I was still confused on how that impacts my time to enjoy desserts if I'm seated halfway through the party and she again assured me that I would not be rushed at all. I gotta say, I'm not feeling all that confident. What are they going to do, leave the desserts out longer so I (or any of the parade people) can linger after the fireworks and kick everyone else out? That seems highly unlikely.
> 
> So now I'm worried that I've got myself on some sort of exception list that is going to make the whole thing less enjoyable than had the parade viewing just not be included at all and I don't know what to do, but I'm hoping that one of my options when I check in will be to decline the parade and just attend the dessert party like everyone else if the scenario they come up with is sounding less than optimal.
> 
> I think I'm done calling and asking about it though because they clearly do not have the details worked out 100% and they don't even have clear messaging to provide us when we call in. I sense that the CM I'm talking with is getting frustrated by the whole thing because she's stuck in the middle between my questions/concerns and lack of information to provide me.



I don't think anyone would grumble if you decided to forgo the parade at all.  If this is what you'd rather do, it's fine.  I wouldn't worry about it one bit!


----------



## GillianP1301

FoxC63 said:


> I don't think anyone would grumble if you decided to forgo the parade at all.  If this is what you'd rather do, it's fine.  I wouldn't worry about it one bit!



Thank you, voice of reason. I'm 32 days until departure and officially in the over analyze mode!


----------



## FoxC63

GillianP1301 said:


> Thank you, voice of reason. I'm 32 days until departure and officially in the over analyze mode!



I'm sure you have your ducks in a row by now.  Just breathe!  You've made the best decisions you could possibly make given the information you had to work with.  If anything comes up I know you're capable of making any changes necessary, even on the fly!


----------



## KELLY

Is there a link to the merchandise yet?


----------



## FoxC63

KELLY said:


> Is there a link to the merchandise yet?



Nope!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

FoxC63 said:


> *ONE DAY MEMORY MAKER*
> 
> Disney’s _Memory Maker One Day_ is currently available on the My Disney Experience mobile app and can only be activated with at least one (1) Disney PhotoPass® Service image linked to your My Disney Experience account (subject to change). To locate this one day feature, please open the app on your mobile device and scroll down to _My Photos_ from which you’ll need to select _Disney PhotoPass_ and follow the prompts for the _Memory Maker One Day_ product.
> 
> *You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account*, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $69.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.
> 
> Note, You can wait until your vacation is complete and then take your time deciding which day to purchase but I would certainly look at them to make sure the magic shots are correct! Some have reported missing the Headless Horseman for example. Just call to have this fixed.
> 
> Link:  Magic Shots - Current Listings




EDIT:   I see now that we have to take a picture 1st - then ADD IT - gotcha - thank you so much!!  Great news!  I only want party pics!  Thanks!


----------



## ashleymrush

FoxC63 said:


> *ONE DAY MEMORY MAKER*
> 
> Disney’s _Memory Maker One Day_ is currently available on the My Disney Experience mobile app and can only be activated with at least one (1) Disney PhotoPass® Service image linked to your My Disney Experience account (subject to change). To locate this one day feature, please open the app on your mobile device and scroll down to _My Photos_ from which you’ll need to select _Disney PhotoPass_ and follow the prompts for the _Memory Maker One Day_ product.
> 
> *You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account*, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $69.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.
> 
> Note, You can wait until your vacation is complete and then take your time deciding which day to purchase but I would certainly look at them to make sure the magic shots are correct! Some have reported missing the Headless Horseman for example. Just call to have this fixed.
> 
> Link:  Magic Shots - Current Listings



So I just want to make sure that I read this right. We are undecided as to whether or not we want to get no memory maker, a one day, or the whole trip (only 3 days in the park). If I read this correctly, we could wait until we take all of our pics and then could decided on our last day if we just want them from the party, from the whole trip, or decide not to get it at all -- is that correct?? We love this service and really utilized it on our last 8 day trip but haven't been able to decide if it is worth it for this shorter trip or not.


----------



## kenny

Have tickets for 8/17

So really no big thunder or jungle cruise?  Why are 2 of the most popular rides not open for party?

Have been to MNSSHP an MVMCP many times and don't remember etickets ever being closed


----------



## Cluelyss

ashleymrush said:


> So I just want to make sure that I read this right. We are undecided as to whether or not we want to get no memory maker, a one day, or the whole trip (only 3 days in the park). If I read this correctly, we could wait until we take all of our pics and then could decided on our last day if we just want them from the party, from the whole trip, or decide not to get it at all -- is that correct?? We love this service and really utilized it on our last 8 day trip but haven't been able to decide if it is worth it for this shorter trip or not.


Correct


----------



## Cluelyss

kenny said:


> Have tickets for 8/17
> 
> So really no big thunder or jungle cruise?  Why are 2 of the most popular rides not open for party?
> 
> Have been to MNSSHP an MVMCP many times and don't remember etickets ever being closed


Big Thunder is still a mystery. It’s not on the refurb list, open during regular hours, so no one is sure why it’s not on the party list. 

Jungle Cruise becomes a TOT trail, so it won’t be open for sure.


----------



## TheNameless

Cluelyss said:


> Big Thunder is still a mystery. It’s not on the refurb list, open during regular hours, so no one is sure why it’s not on the party list.
> 
> Jungle Cruise becomes a TOT trail, so it won’t be open for sure.



I read that the staff is trained for jingle cruises (Christmas Party cruises), so you may see the boats out. But the ride is closed during MNSSHP and the queue becomes a trick or treat trail.


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> EDIT:   I see now that we have to take a picture 1st - then ADD IT - gotcha - thank you so much!!  Great news!  I only want party pics!  Thanks!



You can get them as early as 6am too! and then it will expire the next day at 5:59am!  Take advantage of it as much as possible.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ashley Marie said:


> Which party would you choose?
> 
> Monday, 9/3 (Labor Day)
> Friday, 9/7
> Sunday, 9/9
> 
> I was thinking of doing EMM on 9/4 and DHS on 9/9, which means the 9/7 party date would really make the most sense for us. But I'm worried a Friday party will be much more crowded. Thoughts?



This same roughly "first weekend in Sept after Labor Day weekend" is the time I've historically targeted to go to MNSSHP over the last few years.  I love that time of year and think it's a great window to go to WDW. 

I'm personally fond of that Sunday date.  These days I'm not too keen on taking DS out of school, otherwise I'd be all over that date again this year.  

One maybe small difference this year is that Rosh Hashana is a bit earlier - 9/9-9/11 (vs 9/20-9/22 last year).  It's not necessarily a massive crowd-creating holiday, but there are some schools that are off.  For example, I think NYC public schools are off 9/10 & 9/11, if I'm not mistaken (someone correct me if I'm wrong here).  

But hard to go wrong either way.


----------



## Dug720

Ashley Marie said:


> Which party would you choose?
> 
> Monday, 9/3 (Labor Day)
> Friday, 9/7
> Sunday, 9/9
> 
> I was thinking of doing EMM on 9/4 and DHS on 9/9, which means the 9/7 party date would really make the most sense for us. But I'm worried a Friday party will be much more crowded. Thoughts?





GADisneyDad14 said:


> This same roughly "first weekend in Sept after Labor Day weekend" is the time I've historically targeted to go to MNSSHP over the last few years.  I love that time of year and think it's a great window to go to WDW.
> 
> I'm personally fond of that Sunday date.  These days I'm not too keen on taking DS out of school, otherwise I'd be all over that date again this year.
> 
> But hard to go wrong either way.



The only thing to consider about 9/9 is that Rosh Hashanah starts at sunset - so if a school is closed because of it (NYC public schools are out that Monday and Tuesday - which makes for a nice long weekend - it's why I'm there then) or if people take advantage of the Religious Holiday excused absence thing it could be more crowded as people might not have to miss school or work on Monday to attend a late party on Sunday.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Dug720 said:


> The only thing to consider about 9/9 is that Rosh Hashanah starts at sunset - so if a school is closed because of it (NYC public schools are out that Monday and Tuesday - which makes for a nice long weekend - it's why I'm there then) or if people take advantage of the Religious Holiday excused absence thing it could be more crowded as people might not have to miss school or work on Monday to attend a late party on Sunday.



Ha, funny, I was adding that same comment to my post as you wrote this.  

I've been sort of wondering what that holiday may mean for early Sept crowds.  It hasn't been that early in Sept in my WDW travels over the last few years.


----------



## Dug720

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ha, funny, I was adding that same comment to my post as you wrote this.
> 
> I've been sort of wondering what that holiday may mean for early Sept crowds.  It hasn't been that early in Sept in my WDW travels over the last few years.



Yeah...it's been a few years since it was that early. We are actually only in school with the kids 3 days before we're out for 2. It will be interesting to see what attendance is like at school. But the fact that it comes on a Monday and Tuesday gave me the perfect excuse to "pay off" my AP with a visit! And since MNSSHP is going on that Sunday...bonus!

Some of my colleagues who have done the Disney trip thing connecting holidays with personal business days in the past are going to Vegas together, so I know they won't be there. LOL.


----------



## Emmafleur

We have tickets for August 17th. What can we expect as it’s the first MNNSHP? Will things be different to advertised? Crowds be big or small? Will it feel more like a dress rehearsal than an actual proper MNSSHP night?  Really excited to go as we’ve never been before but don’t want to over-expect. Oh, and we’re dressing up but will we look silly and out of place as it’s the first night and in the middle of August?


----------



## coolingjupiter

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This same roughly "first weekend in Sept after Labor Day weekend" is the time I've historically targeted to go to MNSSHP over the last few years.  I love that time of year and think it's a great window to go to WDW.
> 
> I'm personally fond of that Sunday date.  These days I'm not too keen on taking DS out of school, otherwise I'd be all over that date again this year.
> 
> One maybe small difference this year is that Rosh Hashana is a bit earlier - 9/9-9/11 (vs 9/20-9/22 last year).  It's not necessarily a massive crowd-creating holiday, but there are some schools that are off.  For example, I think NYC public schools are off 9/10 & 9/11, if I'm not mistaken (someone correct me if I'm wrong here).
> 
> But hard to go wrong either way.



I’m a teacher from NJ and that’s why I’m able to go during that weekend this year.  We have 9/10 and 9/11 off.  Not all schools in NJ have off, but I do and I’m taking advantage of it!  We were originally going to go during Teachers’ Convention in early November but apparently the entire state of NJ goes at that time and both the crowd estimates and flight prices were insane...so September it is!


----------



## ArielSRL

I see that there is no current info about what QS will be open for the party...but in previous years, was Friar Nook's? I'd love some of those tots! How about Sleepy Hollow? 

Oh and I am currently trying to purchase my tickets but Disney IT is so wonderful that after I clicked on purchase, the site has been asking me to "Please wait while we complete your request" with the spinning circle for about 20 minutes now. It also states not to refresh or hit the back button. Thanks Disney IT.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Emmafleur said:


> We have tickets for August 17th. What can we expect as it’s the first MNNSHP? Will things be different to advertised? Crowds be big or small? Will it feel more like a dress rehearsal than an actual proper MNSSHP night?  Really excited to go as we’ve never been before but don’t want to over-expect. Oh, and we’re dressing up but will we look silly and out of place as it’s the first night and in the middle of August?



There will be a lot of media and bloggers at the first party. You will not feel out of place dressing up at all! It is hard to be going to the first party because a lot of the info we get about locations of things such as characters comes from the first party but many things stay the same as last year.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

ArielSRL said:


> I see that there is no current info about what QS will be open for the party...but in previous years, was Friar Nook's? I'd love some of those tots! How about Sleepy Hollow?
> 
> Oh and I am currently trying to purchase my tickets but Disney IT is so wonderful that after I clicked on purchase, the site has been asking me to "Please wait while we complete your request" with the spinning circle for about 20 minutes now. It also states not to refresh or hit the back button. Thanks Disney IT.



Sleepy Hollow and Friar’s nook were both open last year as well as Casey’s corner and Cosmic Rays.


----------



## sheila14

lvcourtneyy said:


> Sleepy Hollow and Friar’s nook were both open last year as well as Casey’s corner and Cosmic Rays.


PVH was closed due to it being a treat stop.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Hey, so I remember everyone talking about whether or not they could make fastpasses for the day of the party - I cannot.  Is there a way around this?  Should I call them?  It says my husband has reached his limit for the days he could book fastpasses for.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Hey, so I remember everyone talking about whether or not they could make fastpasses for the day of the party - I cannot.  Is there a way around this?  Should I call them?  It says my husband has reached his limit for the days he could book fastpasses for.


  It appears people are having the most success when they book all of their regular park day FPs first and then attempt to go back and add their MNSSHP FPs afterwards.

Also, confirming that you are not going to a park the day of your party?  You cannot book 3 regular FPs plus 3 MNSSHP FPs on the same day.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

scrappinginontario said:


> It appears people are having the most success when they book all of their regular park day FPs first and then attempt to go back and add their MNSSHP FPs afterwards.
> 
> Also, confirming that you are not going to a park the day of your party?  You cannot book 3 regular FPs plus 3 MNSSHP FPs on the same day.


Correct, we are taking a resort day that day.  It kind of kills me as an AP but DH will like it!  Haha.  I'll cancel them & go back and try again.


----------



## Cluelyss

MusicalAstronaut said:


> Correct, we are taking a resort day that day.  It kind of kills me as an AP but DH will like it!  Haha.  I'll cancel them & go back and try again.


If you have APs there should be no issue booking on your party day, if you are not going to another park during the day.


----------



## Nornster

Sorry if this has been asked upthread (I'm not great with the search feature on Disboards) - do most folks wear their costume at 4 pm when they show up at the Magic Kingdom for the party, or bring them along in a backpack?  Will it look crazy when the party hasn't even started yet?  And how common is the knowledge that party guests can come at 4 - I think I read about here, I can't remember if it was super-obvious when we bought our tickets, maybe it was in the fine print?

We're going to the 8/28 party, our costumes are really coming together, now just need to convince my husband to shave his mustache off so that he only has a goatee for his Flynn Rider look!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Nornster said:


> Sorry if this has been asked upthread (I'm not great with the search feature on Disboards) - do most folks wear their costume at 4 pm when they show up at the Magic Kingdom for the party, or bring them along in a backpack?  Will it look crazy when the party hasn't even started yet?  And how common is the knowledge that party guests can come at 4 - I think I read about here, I can't remember if it was super-obvious when we bought our tickets, maybe it was in the fine print?
> 
> We're going to the 8/28 party, our costumes are really coming together, now just need to convince my husband to shave his mustache off so that he only has a goatee for his Flynn Rider look!


  The majority of people arriving at 4:00 for the party are wearing their costumes.  We've never attended the party but would often make our way to Main Street to watch the costumed guests arriving as we were leaving the park as day guests.

I honestly don't know how 'well known' it is that party guests can arrive as early as 4:00 but I do know that  A LOT of them do so many costumed guests begin appearing at 4:00.


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

Cluelyss said:


> If you have APs there should be no issue booking on your party day, if you are not going to another park during the day.


My husband isn't an AP though so that's where I was getting an error.  Am I correct that I should be trying for 3:30/4:30/5:30?


----------



## amw

Emmafleur said:


> We have tickets for August 17th. What can we expect as it’s the first MNNSHP? Will things be different to advertised? Crowds be big or small? Will it feel more like a dress rehearsal than an actual proper MNSSHP night?  Really excited to go as we’ve never been before but don’t want to over-expect. Oh, and we’re dressing up but will we look silly and out of place as it’s the first night and in the middle of August?



Last year we went in August on the second date. The first MNSSHP date was the same week. We knew ahead of that week what special food treats were going to be sold, and what special pins/shirts were going to be sold (not all were available at these early parties). But unfortunately, we didn’t know the characters, popcorn buckets, etc. We did learn about them reading those blogs the night of the first party while at WDW. 

And yes, there was a majority of people in costumes. Maybe not as elaborate as October — it is stinking hot! — but people were serious about it.

We will also be going on the 17th this year because my DD requested a return. I’m just going to go with the flow. No chance to overplan.


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

Trying to decide between 2 dates...Friday 9/14 or Sunday 9/16. Had planned on Sunday, but the crowd predictions show Sunday significantly higher than Friday...which seems odd to me.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?  Both rankings are still low in the big picture, I know, but logically, I would expect Friday to be busier.


----------



## FoxC63

MusicalAstronaut said:


> My husband isn't an AP though so that's where I was getting an error.  Am I correct that I should be trying for 3:30/4:30/5:30?



Yes.  Any of the following should work.

FP+ 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00

FP+ 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, 5:20-6pm

FP+ 3:25-4:25, 4:25-5:25 and 5:30-6:00

FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00


----------



## Nornster

Thanks, that's good to know! Oh, another crazy question - what do people do with their candy when they're riding roller coasters, etc.?  I'm guessing just putting it in a zip-up backpack and stuffing it by their feet?  Do you get a trick-or-treat bag with admission to the party?  I know people say don't "waste time" with trick-or-treating, when you can buy candy at home, but I think we'll get a lot of push back from our eight-year-old if we try to skip it - I know she's more interested in that than the meet and greets.


----------



## Ashley Marie

Dug720 said:


> The only thing to consider about 9/9 is that Rosh Hashanah starts at sunset - so if a school is closed because of it (NYC public schools are out that Monday and Tuesday - which makes for a nice long weekend - it's why I'm there then) or if people take advantage of the Religious Holiday excused absence thing it could be more crowded as people might not have to miss school or work on Monday to attend a late party on Sunday.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> This same roughly "first weekend in Sept after Labor Day weekend" is the time I've historically targeted to go to MNSSHP over the last few years.  I love that time of year and think it's a great window to go to WDW.
> 
> I'm personally fond of that Sunday date.  These days I'm not too keen on taking DS out of school, otherwise I'd be all over that date again this year.
> 
> One maybe small difference this year is that Rosh Hashana is a bit earlier - 9/9-9/11 (vs 9/20-9/22 last year).  It's not necessarily a massive crowd-creating holiday, but there are some schools that are off.  For example, I think NYC public schools are off 9/10 & 9/11, if I'm not mistaken (someone correct me if I'm wrong here).
> 
> But hard to go wrong either way.



Yes, we live right outside of NYC and school is closed those days here. First day of school is actually Sept. 5, so there's school for three days before being off for the weekend and Rosh Hashana. My daughter's only going into 1st grade, but I cleared being out of town with her principal just in case. So our family is taking advantage of an awesome deal (DVC rental) I stumbled upon. 

This is actually our first September trip. I've heard good things about the week after Labor Day (putting aside the heat/humidity) so I'm interested to give it a try. Glad to hear that you love going that week. Based on your posts, I trust your opinion! 

Anyway, I'm still torn! I think I want to do DHS on a Sunday or Monday to give us a chance to rope drop Slinky Dog since the AP mornings happen every other day in Sept. But our arrival and departure both fall on Mondays, so that probably leaves Sunday, 9/9 as the best choice for DHS. The Friday, 9/7 party is the date the "Ultimate Fall" package people have tickets for, but I doubt that will make too much of a dent. I do wonder if Disney picked that date for that package due to low crowd estimates, even though it's a Friday.


----------



## Rich M

How bad is the line to get in at 4?  I was able to get a dining reservation at 4 and wonder if I will be too late to make it there. Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> How bad is the line to get in at 4?  I was able to get a dining reservation at 4 and wonder if I will be too late to make it there. Thanks


It will be long. Arrive by 3:15/3:30 to be among the first in line - they usually start letting guests in at 3:45. You’ll be fine, just may need to run to that ADR and go back for pictures/bypass later!


----------



## Cluelyss

Nornster said:


> Thanks, that's good to know! Oh, another crazy question - what do people do with their candy when they're riding roller coasters, etc.?  I'm guessing just putting it in a zip-up backpack and stuffing it by their feet?  Do you get a trick-or-treat bag with admission to the party?  I know people say don't "waste time" with trick-or-treating, when you can buy candy at home, but I think we'll get a lot of push back from our eight-year-old if we try to skip it - I know she's more interested in that than the meet and greets.


The do provide bags, but they’re small. We usually dump the bags into our backpack after every stop.


----------



## FoxC63

Nornster said:


> Thanks, that's good to know! Oh, another crazy question - what do people do with their candy when they're riding roller coasters, etc.?  I'm guessing just putting it in a zip-up backpack and stuffing it by their feet?  Do you get a trick-or-treat bag with admission to the party?  I know people say don't "waste time" with trick-or-treating, when you can buy candy at home, but I think we'll get a lot of push back from our eight-year-old if we try to skip it - I know she's more interested in that than the meet and greets.



Trick or treating with your kids is a must!  This is the only time you get to play dress up and go trick or treating with them.  This is one of the best perks Disney offers so pay no attention to nay Sayers, play with your kids!!! 
Yes. you'll get treat bags, keep them in the bins and you'll be good to go!

Some bring totes and/or zip-lock bags.  

As a person going solo and interested in everything but candy, I'd prefer not to go trick or treating but when I'm with my family I would not miss it for the world!  We love it!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> How bad is the line to get in at 4?  I was able to get a dining reservation at 4 and wonder if I will be too late to make it there. Thanks



If your ADR is at 4pm you'll have to go through the regular entrance.  You should arrive no later then 3:30 at KM entrance just tell the CM's you have a 4pm ADR and they will check, once confirmed they'll let you in.
Do you have a regular park day that day at MK?  If yes, then you can just walk in and with your costumes too.

@Cluelyss recommends 3:15-3:30 and I agree.  It will take time with the CM and to walk to your ADR location but just to be clear, you need to use the REGULAR park entrance, do NOT stand in the MNSSHP entrance!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ashley Marie said:


> Yes, we live right outside of NYC and school is closed those days here. First day of school is actually Sept. 5, so there's school for three days before being off for the weekend and Rosh Hashana. My daughter's only going into 1st grade, but I cleared being out of town with her principal just in case. So our family is taking advantage of an awesome deal (DVC rental) I stumbled upon.
> 
> This is actually our first September trip. I've heard good things about the week after Labor Day (putting aside the heat/humidity) so I'm interested to give it a try. Glad to hear that you love going that week. Based on your posts, I trust your opinion!
> 
> Anyway, I'm still torn! I think I want to do DHS on a Sunday or Monday to give us a chance to rope drop Slinky Dog since the AP mornings happen every other day in Sept. But our arrival and departure both fall on Mondays, so that probably leaves Sunday, 9/9 as the best choice for DHS. The Friday, 9/7 party is the date the "Ultimate Fall" package people have tickets for, but I doubt that will make too much of a dent. I do wonder if Disney picked that date for that package due to low crowd estimates, even though it's a Friday.



Some of the lowest crowds we’ve ever experienced at Disney have been in that early Sept time frame.   Granted it’s hot as blazes (I find it worse than July heat we just experienced a few weeks ago) and you have more of a calculated risk with hurricane season.

Full disclosure, I’m still chasing the memories of one of those random, magical trips in Sept 2015 that was low crowds at every turn and what I consider a very low crowd MNSSHP.  I’ve never quite been able to repeat that exact magic since, but early Sept has the right conditions for it to happen.  

But anyway, reading your comments/plans, it sounds to me like Friday is you better option.  Usually when I find myself in a “which park, when” debate, if I pick whatever works best for the flow of the trip, it all works out.

Plus maybe you do the Friday party and have so much fun you decide to go back Sun night.


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Is the AP line open for party entry only?


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> If your ADR is at 4pm you'll have to go through the regular entrance.  You should arrive no later then 3:30 at KM entrance just tell the CM's you have a 4pm ADR and they will check, once confirmed they'll let you in.
> Do you have a regular park day that day at MK?  If yes, then you can just walk in and with your costumes too.
> 
> @Cluelyss recommends 3:15-3:30 and I agree.  It will take time with the CM and to walk to your ADR location but just to be clear, you need to use the REGULAR park entrance, do NOT stand in the MNSSHP entrance!



Thank you for the information. So I will get there around 3:30 and go to the regular entrance and tell them I have an ADR for 4:00. I do not plan on using a regular ticket that day as it is our break day.


----------



## emmabelle

can you get away with wearing a princess gown if you are an adult?  May be way too hot 9/3 to do that though.


----------



## Ashley Marie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some of the lowest crowds we’ve ever experienced at Disney have been in that early Sept time frame.   Granted it’s hot as blazes (I find it worse than July heat we just experienced a few weeks ago) and you have more of a calculated risk with hurricane season.
> 
> Full disclosure, I’m still chasing the memories of one of those random, magical trips in Sept 2015 that was low crowds at every turn and what I consider a very low crowd MNSSHP.  I’ve never quite been able to repeat that exact magic since, but early Sept has the right conditions for it to happen.
> 
> But anyway, reading your comments/plans, it sounds to me like Friday is you better option.  Usually when I find myself in a “which park, when” debate, if I pick whatever works best for the flow of the trip, it all works out.
> 
> Plus maybe you do the Friday party and have so much fun you decide to go back Sun night.


Here's to hoping for a cold, dry spell.
Don't worry, I've already considered just going to all three parties. 

We have done two Halloween parties in one week before. My husband proposed to me during HalloWishes at the second MNSSHP we went to on that trip, so, you know. Sometimes good things happen when you give Disney more of your money.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Thank you for the information. So I will get there around 3:30 and go to the regular entrance and tell them I have an ADR for 4:00. I do not plan on using a regular ticket that day as it is our break day.



Make sure you tell them that too, make sure you show them your party ticket.  I would hate for the CM to accidentally scan your wristband and take a park day!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Make sure you tell them that too, make sure you show them your party ticket.  I would hate for the CM to accidentally scan your wristband and take a park day!



I only have my party ticket on the app so I will make sure prior to going through that they are using the party ticket.  Thanks as always Foxy one.


----------



## FoxC63

zebrastreyepz said:


> Is the AP line open for party entry only?



Wow, I forgot all about the AP entrance.  This hasn't been brought up in a few years.  I'm not an AP but @Cluelyss is.


----------



## FoxC63

emmabelle said:


> can you get away with wearing a princess gown if you are an adult?  May be way too hot 9/3 to do that though.



Yes and you will be super uber hot wearing it.  That type of costume is better in late October when the humidity is low and the temps are cooler.  You'd be better served in a light weight Jasmine costume:


Something that flows and is open, slits on the slide legs up to the thighs.


----------



## FoxC63

Ashley Marie said:


> Here's to hoping for a cold, dry spell.
> Don't worry, I've already considered just going to all three parties.
> 
> We have done two Halloween parties in one week before. My husband proposed to me during HalloWishes at the second MNSSHP we went to on that trip, so, you know. Sometimes good things happen when you give Disney more of your money.


 Congratulations!  Did you get married in the fall?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

zebrastreyepz said:


> Is the AP line open for party entry only?



I don’t ‘think’ they typically have an AP line set up for MNSSHP.  If they do, I have not noticed it and/or needed it.  

Someone I’m sure will correct me if I’m mistaken.


----------



## emmabelle

FoxC63 said:


> Yes and you will be super uber hot wearing it.  That type of costume is better in late October when the humidity is low and the temps are cooler.  You'd be better served in a light weight Jasmine costume:
> View attachment 339288
> 
> Something that flows and is open, slits on the slide legs up to the thighs.





I guess I was just hoping to live my dream of being a Disney Princess   if only for one night. but Jasmine could work too!


----------



## Dug720

emmabelle said:


> I guess I was just hoping to live my dream of being a Disney Princess   if only for one night. but Jasmine could work too!



I’m bounding as Moana. Linen khaki shorts and a breezy orangeish tank.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t ‘think’ they typically have an AP line set up for MNSSHP.  If they do, I have not noticed it and/or needed it.
> 
> Someone I’m sure will correct me if I’m mistaken.



The last that I remember from a few years ago, there is an AP line and it stays open period.  Again this is old news.  It has not been brought up in years.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t ‘think’ they typically have an AP line set up for MNSSHP.  If they do, I have not noticed it and/or needed it.
> 
> Someone I’m sure will correct me if I’m mistaken.


I’ve never noticed it either, but we always go right at 4 when only a few lines are dedicated party entrances. The regular AP line is likely still open, but if you’re entering before 7 with non-passholders, you’d need to use the party entrance regardless. Otherwise, I’m sure you could use the regular AP entrance.


----------



## Ashley Marie

FoxC63 said:


> Congratulations!  Did you get married in the fall?


Married in May several years ago, but the wedding was at Disney!


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> I’ve never noticed it either, but we always go right at 4 when only a few lines are dedicated party entrances. They may open an AP line at 7?.



Do they still have check in places inside for guests that were in the park? If so I would guess you could go through with a valid AP and just go to one of those.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> Do they still have check in places inside for guests that were in the park? If so I would guess you could go through with a valid AP and just go to one of those.


Yes, they do.


----------



## FoxC63

emmabelle said:


> I guess I was just hoping to live my dream of being a Disney Princess   if only for one night. but Jasmine could work too!



Jasmine is such a stunning costume with that beautiful blue.  You're going to look breathtaking!  Do not wear the wig either!  Nope!  Get your hair done at the salon if you can book now!  They also have makeup at Disney Springs too.
Sephora has full makeup $ & Ulta is offering free false eyelash application with the purchase of False Eye Lashes.


----------



## FoxC63

Ashley Marie said:


> Married in May several years ago, but the wedding was at Disney!



WOW!  That must have been so amazing!  I would love to see one take place while I'm there.  I'm sure I'd just cry tears of joy for them.  Wow, what a dream come true!


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I don’t ‘think’ they typically have an AP line set up for MNSSHP.  If they do, I have not noticed it and/or needed it.
> 
> Someone I’m sure will correct me if I’m mistaken.


Ok new AP here - What is an AP line?


----------



## scrappinginontario

dachsie said:


> Ok new AP here - What is an AP line?


 when entering the parks there may be a tap location that is dedicate to APs.  If this is the case the line is often (but not always) shorter so it may be a faster entrance into the parks.

At party time (early 4:00 timeframe), party guests will enter using the bank of taps to the right and I’ve seen the AP line be in the left side taps, the furthest right tap of the group in the left.  I’m not sure what time AP closes.


----------



## Davkind76

If your Halloween party tickets are in your account and you use your magic band, can you go in any entrance after 4 PM and get a wristband in the park as opposed to waiting in the long line that’s dedicated for the Halloween party?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dachsie said:


> Ok new AP here - What is an AP line?



What @scrappinginontario said.  

Old article, but pics of the signs: https://wdwnt.com/2016/12/photos-an...ve-entrance-lines-now-open-walt-disney-world/

Like PP said, they are sometimes - although not always - faster.


----------



## dachsie

Davkind76 said:


> If your Halloween party tickets are in your account and you use your magic band, can you go in any entrance after 4 PM and get a wristband in the park as opposed to waiting in the long line that’s dedicated for the Halloween party?


if you go thru the regular line, it may take a regular park ticket instead of party ticket


----------



## TIME4DIZ

Davkind76 said:


> If your Halloween party tickets are in your account and you use your magic band, can you go in any entrance after 4 PM and get a wristband in the park as opposed to waiting in the long line that’s dedicated for the Halloween party?



This really depends on whether you are ok using a ‘park day’ to enter the park. If you go through the regular entrance your regular park tickets will be used. 
If you are trying to enter the park on just your party ticket you need to use the party entrance.


----------



## FoxC63

Davkind76 said:


> If your Halloween party tickets are in your account and you use your magic band, can you go in any entrance after 4 PM and get a wristband in the park as opposed to waiting in the long line that’s dedicated for the Halloween party?



The CM's will draw you to the party entrance but closer to the party it's mayhem, people are all over the place.  Once the party officially starts they have in the past opened up the rest for people to enter.  

And people who believe that if you use the dedicated party entrance, your park tickets are 100% safe, that's not the case.  It's one system period. If you choose to use your magicband instead of your party ticket that's perfectly fine.  All I keep saying is that it's not 100% safe.  But hey it's your call, your time and your money!


----------



## Davkind76

Is it safer to get hard tickets instead of just being on the magic band? How would I get hard tickets? I bought them and they r just in my experience online.


----------



## bethbuchall

I made the shirts from the pumpkin stencils that FoxC63 posted (on page 199). I experimented a bit and decided that I didn't want the ghosts too white so that they looked more "transparent." I ended up using one coat of white paint, one coat of silver glitter paint, and two coats of glow-in-the-dark paint. My husband and son are happy with them.  The one wrinkled a bit and I might remake it, but we'll see if I find the time.


----------



## Cluelyss

Davkind76 said:


> Is it safer to get hard tickets instead of just being on the magic band? How would I get hard tickets? I bought them and they r just in my experience online.


You could take your email confirmation to a guest services location to exchange for a hard ticket the night of the party. Otherwise, no way to get hard tickets now that the purchase has been made.

For those yet to buy, the site will default to email delivery, but you can select “see more delivery options” and then choose USPS prior to finalizing your purchase.


----------



## Cluelyss

bethbuchall said:


> I made the shirts from the pumpkin stencils that FoxC63 posted (on page 199). I experimented a bit and decided that I didn't want the ghosts too white so that they looked more "transparent." I ended up using one coat of white paint, one coat of silver glitter paint, and two coats of glow-in-the-dark paint. My husband and son are happy with them.  The one wrinkled a bit and I might remake it, but we'll see if I find the time.View attachment 339347


They look awesome


----------



## bethbuchall

Cluelyss said:


> They look awesome



Thank you!


----------



## Dug720

Cluelyss said:


> You could take your email confirmation to a guest services location to exchange for a hard ticket the night of the party. Otherwise, no way to get hard tickets now that the purchase has been made.
> 
> For those yet to buy, the site will default to email delivery, but you can select “see more delivery options” and then choose USPS prior to finalizing your purchase.



Is that just at the parks or Disney Springs? Or at the resorts also?


----------



## Cluelyss

Dug720 said:


> Is that just at the parks or Disney Springs? Or at the resorts also?


As far as I know, it can just be done at MK when you enter the party. Someone please correct me if I’m wrong!


----------



## scrappinginontario

If the only ticket I have linked to my MB is a party ticket(so no other ticket to ‘risk’) after 4:00 may I enter through any tap, even the non-party ones?  The party ones get so lined up so I wouldn’t mind going in a different one and getting my band inside.


----------



## Haley R

We decided to switch our 4 day tickets to 6 day tickets so we will most likely be going into mk before the second Halloween party. Is there a good spot inside the park for us to get our wrist bands?


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> If the only ticket I have linked to my MB is a party ticket(so no other ticket to ‘risk’) after 4:00 may I enter through any tap, even the non-party ones?  The party ones get so lined up so I wouldn’t mind going in a different one and getting my band inside.


Someone please correct me if wrong, but I believe between 4 and 7, you must use the party entrance.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

scrappinginontario said:


> If the only ticket I have linked to my MB is a party ticket(so no other ticket to ‘risk’) after 4:00 may I enter through any tap, even the non-party ones?  The party ones get so lined up so I wouldn’t mind going in a different one and getting my band inside.



Only the designated MNSSHP entry tap stations are supposed to be programmed to read MNSSHP admission media  

The other touch points are - in theory - programmed to only read regular park admission.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

On a totally separate subject.  Bought my MNSSHP tickets today.  

Always makes plans feel more 'real' when they are secured.  Now to just figure out where to stay and what to wear!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

GillianP1301 said:


> Thank you, voice of reason. I'm 32 days until departure and officially in the over analyze mode!



What to do with all that free time...


----------



## DisFam4

Cluelyss said:


> For those yet to buy, the site will default to email delivery, but you can select “see more delivery options” and then choose USPS prior to finalizing your purchase.


I'm guessing that if you are an AP holder then this is not necessary, correct?  We are going on 9/21 and will be in the park before 4pm anyway, so we planned on just hitting one of the internal spots at our leisure.  I was going to just email the tix and attach to MDE.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cluelyss said:


> Someone please correct me if wrong, but I believe between 4 and 7, you must use the party entrance.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Only the designated MNSSHP entry tap stations are supposed to be programmed to read MNSSHP admission media
> 
> The other touch points are - in theory - programmed to only read regular park admission.



Thanks.  That clears it up and we’ll be sure to use the party entrance.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DisFam4 said:


> I'm guessing that if you are an AP holder then this is not necessary, correct?  We are going on 9/21 and will be in the park before 4pm anyway, so we planned on just hitting one of the internal spots at our leisure.  I was going to just email the tix and attach to MDE.



AP holder as well, and that is all I do, although others have valid reasons for wanting a hard ticket/card in hand.  I just make sure tickets appear properly in MDX (which is key, I recently flubbed this at DAH).  I do have the e-mail saved in a easily retrievable spot in the off-chance I may need it at guest relations if there was a problem.


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> AP holder as well, and that is all I do, although others have valid reasons for wanting a hard ticket/card in hand.  I just make sure tickets appear properly in MDX (which is key, I recently flubbed this at DAH).  I do have the e-mail saved in a easily retrievable spot in the off-chance I may need it at guest relations if there was a problem.


When I booked mine with AP discount I was told I have to pick up tix at Guest services.  Is that because I am activating AP on this trip?


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> When I booked mine with AP discount I was told I have to pick up tix at Guest services.  Is that because I am activating AP on this trip?


Yep!


----------



## amyadams1020

I bought my tickets over the phone last week for the party and received a hard ticket/card yesterday in the mail. Not sure why it wasn’t put on my MB since we have a package deal. But for those saying you don’t get one, that’s not entirely true.


----------



## Disneydreamer16

Can you meet Peter Pan characters at the Halloween party?


----------



## ArielSRL

lvcourtneyy said:


> Sleepy Hollow and Friar’s nook were both open last year as well as Casey’s corner and Cosmic Rays.


Thank you!


----------



## anneboleyn

amyadams1020 said:


> I bought my tickets over the phone last week for the party and received a hard ticket/card yesterday in the mail. Not sure why it wasn’t put on my MB since we have a package deal. But for those saying you don’t get one, that’s not entirely true.



It is attached to your account or “put on your MB.”


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> On a totally separate subject.  Bought my MNSSHP tickets today.
> 
> Always makes plans feel more 'real' when they are secured.  Now to just figure out where to stay and what to wear!


Finally got mine bought today too. Last night it never would actually complete the purchase.


----------



## ArielSRL

I selected USPS but was also able to link them immediately with the confirmation number from the purchase.


----------



## Haley R

I haven't bought our tickets for October 23 yet. I'm holding off to see if we will be too tired. I'm 98% sure we will go because we just endured 1 hr of sleep the other night after DAH.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> If the only ticket I have linked to my MB is a party ticket(so no other ticket to ‘risk’) after 4:00 may I enter through any tap, even the non-party ones?  The party ones get so lined up so I wouldn’t mind going in a different one and getting my band inside.





Cluelyss said:


> Someone please correct me if wrong, but I believe between 4 and 7, you must use the party entrance.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Only the designated MNSSHP entry tap stations are supposed to be programmed to read MNSSHP admission media The other touch points are - *in theory* - programmed to only read regular park admission.



When you first go to the park, CM's will direct you towards the party entrance.
Then when they open the park for party guests CM's will allow the line to disperse across the various entrance tapstiles.
This is what has happened every year we've attended so it's not new.

This is a picture taken prior to the the first party in 2017.  Can you imagine everyone having to wait in a single line to enter?  That would take forever, that's why they open the other tapstiles.


This is an old photo but notice all the open tapstiles?



Here's another one.


Again, once the party is Open, CM's will allow you to use the other tapstiles.  Until then you are NOT allowed to wait in line at them either and you will be asked to move.  You have to wait for the CM to open these locations up and when they do they get quickly filled up so watch your kids and strollers. 

Here's a report from fellow DISer @1GoldenSun who attended the first party last year:
"*After a while, the cast members allowed the line to disperse across the various entrance tapstyles ..." * Post #7312

I have never gone though the "Special Party Entrance" ever.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> Is that just at the parks or Disney Springs? Or at the resorts also?



I got mine at Wilderness Lodge Resort at the Concierge desk.


----------



## FoxC63

bethbuchall said:


> I made the shirts from the pumpkin stencils that FoxC63 posted (on page 199). I experimented a bit and decided that I didn't want the ghosts too white so that they looked more "transparent." I ended up using one coat of white paint, one coat of silver glitter paint, and two coats of glow-in-the-dark paint. My husband and son are happy with them.  The one wrinkled a bit and I might remake it, but we'll see if I find the time.View attachment 339347



These came out amazingly wonderful!  WOW!  Please post a picture on the costume thread!!!  I love them!


----------



## FoxC63

Disneydreamer16 said:


> Can you meet Peter Pan characters at the Halloween party?



The character list isn't out just yet but you can meet them up until 6pm.  If you know what date your going to the party, look on WDW website, here's the link:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/entertainment/magic-kingdom/character-meet-peter-pan/

You can also see the list of characters from 2017 over here: 
Post #6


----------



## FoxC63

I wonder and this is *purely speculation* if at a specific time they close all the tapstiles EXCEPT the party entrance like at *7pm* since that's when the Official Party begins and the majority of us are already inside?  Some people do arrive at that time, maybe because they don't know better or what have you.  I honestly don't know, I've never arrived that late before.


----------



## Lewdannie

Just clarifying. I bought tickets for 3 members of our party, I am not attending. They won't have magic bands. 

Can I collect the tickets prior to the party? and if so where?
I have the e-mail confirmation, the relevant credit card and my photo ID.


----------



## FoxC63

Lewdannie said:


> Just clarifying. I bought tickets for 3 members of our party, I am not attending. They won't have magic bands.
> 
> Can I collect the tickets prior to the party? and if so where?
> I have the e-mail confirmation, the relevant credit card and my photo ID.



If you're not staying at a resort you can pick up your special tickets at any Walt Disney World Resort park ticket sales location. The location at Magic Kingdom Park is to the right of the entrance turnstiles when facing the park.

Guest Relations/Ticket Booth


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

What character lines are the fastest (preferably <30 minutes)? I know the lines for Moana, 7 Dwarfs, and Jack & Sally are very long and are okay missing them. We might just meet characters with quick lines and spend the rest of our time watching shows/parades and riding rides.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyPolaroids said:


> What character lines are the fastest (preferably <30 minutes)? I know the lines for Moana, 7 Dwarfs, and Jack & Sally are very long and are okay missing them. We might just meet characters with quick lines and spend the rest of our time watching shows/parades and riding rides.



The majority of characters will come out at 7pm minus the ones listed above, the only characters that have the lowest wait at that time is Pirate Goofy, Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear, and Jafar.  Some lines will go down considerably later in the evening too. 

It does matter what party you're attending.


----------



## Cluelyss

amyadams1020 said:


> I bought my tickets over the phone last week for the party and received a hard ticket/card yesterday in the mail. Not sure why it wasn’t put on my MB since we have a package deal. But for those saying you don’t get one, that’s not entirely true.


No one is saying you can’t get hard tickets, only that you cannot get a hard ticket prior to arrival on property if you selected email delivery at the time of purchase. Generally, those purchased over the phone will be mailed out, and you can also select to have them mailed when you purchase online. You just can’t go back and change the delivery method post-transaction.


----------



## ariane37

Got our tickets for 9/16   This will be our 4th MNSSHP but we haven't been since 2014, so I'm excited to see the Hocus Pocus show.  Last time we went it was still the Villains stage show although they'd gotten rid of the meet and greet afterward, which was seriously one of the best parts of the night at our 2 previous parties!  
Since some have mentioned attending the 1st party of the season and someone posted a pic of the line to get in to last years' 1st party, I just need to say WOW!  We did the 1st party in 2014 and it was DEAD; SO not crowded, it was awesome.  Yes the bloggers were there but that didn't matter; perfect spots for both parades (and we walked up to our front row spot for the 2nd parade as it was starting), perfect spot in the HUB for HalloWishes and the stage show, no lines for Trick or Treating or any rides and by 10:30 7DMT didn't go over 20 minutes.  Some character lines were long of course, but we got on line for Jack and Sally at 5:50 and were done by 7:12 which wasn't bad and met the Old Hag with no wait at 8:30.  Whole party was awesome.  I know not to expect this at our party, just sharing that the 1st party of the season, at least that one year, was perfect


----------



## amyadams1020

anneboleyn said:


> It is attached to your account or “put on your MB.”


Not yet...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder and this is *purely speculation* if at a specific time they close all the tapstiles EXCEPT the party entrance like at *7pm* since that's when the Official Party begins and the majority of us are already inside?  Some people do arrive at that time, maybe because they don't know better or what have you.  I honestly don't know, I've never arrived that late before.








I will raise my hand as someone who arrives at that time.   

I’m such a lame party-goer!


----------



## anneboleyn

amyadams1020 said:


> Not yet...



That’s weird. I purchased 3 nights of Halloween party tickets and they all show up in My Disney Experience.


----------



## Best Aunt

I know there is a limit to the number of tickets you can get with the AP/DVC discount.

If I buy one ticket today using one of those discounts, can I buy another ticket at a later date and get the discount?  Or can you only use the discount for one purchase?

(I definitely want to go, so I want to buy my ticket.  But what if a friend who does not have AP or DVC decides at a later date that they want to join me and I want to buy their ticket for them?  Can I get the discount for the second purchase?)


----------



## amyadams1020

anneboleyn said:


> That’s weird. I purchased 3 nights of Halloween party tickets and they all show up in My Disney Experience.


From what I'm reading you would get a hard copy if you said mailed and not emailed to you. That may be why.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Best Aunt said:


> I know there is a limit to the number of tickets you can get with the AP/DVC discount.
> 
> If I buy one ticket today using one of those discounts, can I buy another ticket at a later date and get the discount?  Or can you only use the discount for one purchase?
> 
> (I definitely want to go, so I want to buy my ticket.  But what if a friend who does not have AP or DVC decides at a later date that they want to join me and I want to buy their ticket for them?  Can I get the discount for the second purchase?)



Yes you can do that.


----------



## anneboleyn

amyadams1020 said:


> From what I'm reading you would get a hard copy if you said mailed and not emailed to you. That may be why.



Nope mine were mailed as well  But they still showed up in MDE after purchase.


----------



## HollyMD

Mine, too


----------



## GADisneyDad14

amyadams1020 said:


> I bought my tickets over the phone last week for the party and received a hard ticket/card yesterday in the mail. Not sure why it wasn’t put on my MB since we have a package deal. But for those saying you don’t get one, that’s not entirely true.





amyadams1020 said:


> Not yet...





anneboleyn said:


> That’s weird. I purchased 3 nights of Halloween party tickets and they all show up in My Disney Experience.



Not sure if applies to your situations, but there is a difference in how Disney handles things when buying party tickets online vs over the phone. 

When you buy tickets over the phone, those tickets are not automatically linked to any specific person/MDX profile.  Even though you give them your name and info, they are just tickets that aren’t assigned to anyone in Disney’s system.  You can manually link them to your MDX profile with the confirmation number provided if you so desire.  A hard ticket card will arrive in the mail in approx 7-10 days.  But if one doesn’t manually link the party tickets to your account - there isn’t any connection between the two. 

When you buy tickets online, you have to associate those tickets with a specific guest/MDX profile.  When you complete that purchase, they’ll show up in your MDX profile automatically.  In addition, when purchasing online, you can choose to have hard tickets available for pickup at will call or have them mailed to you. 

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## ArielSRL

amyadams1020 said:


> From what I'm reading you would get a hard copy if you said mailed and not emailed to you. That may be why.


But even if one chooses mail, the confirmation number can be used to link the tickets immediately after purchase. Maybe the OP having the issue needs to manually link the tickets with the confirmation number.


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not sure if applies to your situations, but there is a difference in how Disney handles things when buying party tickets online vs over the phone.
> 
> When you buy tickets over the phone, those tickets are not automatically linked to any specific person/MDX profile.  Even though you give them your name and info, they are just tickets that aren’t assigned to anyone in Disney’s system.  You can manually link them to your MDX profile with the confirmation number provided if you so desire.  A hard ticket card will arrive in the mail in approx 7-10 days.  But if one doesn’t manually link the party tickets to your account - there isn’t any connection between the two.
> 
> When you buy tickets online, you have to associate those tickets with a specific guest/MDX profile.  When you complete that purchase, they’ll show up in your MDX profile automatically.  In addition, when purchasing online, you can choose to have hard tickets available for pickup at will call or have them mailed to you.
> 
> Hope that all makes sense!


I should read all the responses before I reply...lol.


----------



## bethbuchall

amyadams1020 said:


> From what I'm reading you would get a hard copy if you said mailed and not emailed to you. That may be why.



I had mine mailed to me, but they were also in MDE right after purchase.

Ooops...should have kept reading.


----------



## ArielSRL

Another question...it doesn't list Mickey at Town Square open during the party...so does he usually meet somewhere else during the party? Is he dressed up? Is it a popular meet?


----------



## Dug720

Probably a silly question... Do they have special popcorn buckets you can purchase? (And refill at a discount?)


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> Another question...it doesn't list Mickey at Town Square open during the party...so does he usually meet somewhere else during the party? Is he dressed up? Is it a popular meet?


Where is he not listed? Historically he has met at Town Square and yes, in costume.


----------



## Cluelyss

Dug720 said:


> Probably a silly question... Do they have special popcorn buckets you can purchase? (And refill at a discount?)


Yes and yes!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ArielSRL said:


> Another question...it doesn't list Mickey at Town Square open during the party...so does he usually meet somewhere else during the party? Is he dressed up? Is it a popular meet?



I think you just accidentally missed it.  This is what page 1 shows for 2017.  (2018 characters have not been announced yet)

*What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*

_*2017 Characters (Will Update for 2018 When Released)*_

*Main Street, U.S.A.*
Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater


----------



## Dug720

Cluelyss said:


> Yes and yes!



Awesome! Could I refill it the next day in Animal Kingdom? (Not 100% sure how party buckets differ beyond design and availability.)


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> Where is he not listed? Historically he has met at Town Square and yes, in costume.


It just wasn't listed under open attractions...but maybe that is not where it would normally be listed.

Thanks!


----------



## ArielSRL

scrappinginontario said:


> I think you just accidentally missed it.  This is what page 1 shows for 2017.  (2018 characters have not been announced yet)
> 
> *What characters can I meet at MNSSHP?*
> 
> _*2017 Characters (Will Update for 2018 When Released)*_
> 
> *Main Street, U.S.A.*
> Mickey Mouse at Town Square Theater


I was looking under open attractions...not characters. My mistake.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Dug720 said:


> Awesome! Could I refill it the next day in Animal Kingdom? (Not 100% sure how party buckets differ beyond design and availability.)



Yep, though depending on the design it might not be convenient to carry. Usually they have a conventional bucket with a Halloween scene or Mickey as a vampire or zero in his doghouse.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I will raise my hand as someone who arrives at that time.
> 
> I’m such a lame party-goer!



You're so funny!  So, what happens at the tapstiles at 7pm? I honestly don't know or um, do you remember ?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> You're so funny!  So, what happens at the tapstiles at 7pm? I honestly don't know or um, do you remember ?



I actually arrived at one party around 9pm last year, if you really want to know the truth.  Probably blasphemous on this thread.  But, I had my reasons.  

Anyways - I can’t say I’ve ever actually stopped to study the tapstyles when we’ve arrived at any given party, but my recollection is just the ones more on the right side of the front entrance are open.  

I’ve never experienced anything before 6pm before, although from y’alls descriptions I think I’m kind of glad I haven’t.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I actually arrived at one party around 9pm last year, if you really want to know the truth.  Probably blasphemous on this thread.  But, I had my reasons.
> 
> Anyways - I can’t say I’ve ever actually stopped to study the tapstyles when we’ve arrived at any given party, but my recollection is just the ones more on the right side of the front entrance are open.
> 
> I’ve never experienced anything before 6pm before, although from y’alls descriptions I think I’m kind of glad I haven’t.



At 4pm it looks like mayhem but truthfully when they open all the tapstiles it moves very quickly, it's amazing. 

I am curious what happens later in the evening.  I have someone on my itinerary thread and I'd like to shed some light on what they can expect.


----------



## FoxC63

ArielSRL said:


> Another question...it doesn't list Mickey at Town Square open during the party...so does he usually meet somewhere else during the party? Is he dressed up? Is it a popular meet?





ArielSRL said:


> Another question...it doesn't list Mickey at Town Square open during the party...so does he usually meet somewhere else during the party? Is he dressed up? Is it a popular meet?



I could have sworn I gave you the link to the 2017 Character List, if not here you go:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Post #6: 2017 Character List[/URL]

The list of characters and their locations don't change that much so it should help you.  Vampire Mickey is very popular.  He comes out at 7pm. The best time to see him is later in the evening after the parades and/or fireworks.  He only meets at Town Square Theater on Main Street.  Hope this helps!


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> Awesome! Could I refill it the next day in Animal Kingdom? (Not 100% sure how party buckets differ beyond design and availability.)



Here's all the information for popcorn buckets and pails:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989839"]Post #5[/URL]


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> Here's all the information for popcorn buckets and pails:
> Post #5



Thank you!


----------



## AcusTwinhammer

So for those keeping track of such things, I got the dreaded FP+ email today. I had not set up my flight details at the time I made the FP+ selections, so my Magical Express information was just added last week, that's the only change that was made.

So count Magical Express reservations as one of the (potential) triggers.


----------



## FoxC63

AcusTwinhammer said:


> So for those keeping track of such things, I got the dreaded FP+ email today. I had not set up my flight details at the time I made the FP+ selections, so my Magical Express information was just added last week, that's the only change that was made.
> 
> So count Magical Express reservations as one of the (potential) triggers.



WOW!  Are you absolutely positive about no other changes?  Were you the one who booked the actual resort or did you use a TA?  This is such a bummer to hear.  I feel like drilling you for more answers.  Darn this stinks!!!  Oh, and I am really sorry you're going through this.  You do know what to do from here right?  So, so sorry.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AcusTwinhammer said:


> So for those keeping track of such things, I got the dreaded FP+ email today. I had not set up my flight details at the time I made the FP+ selections, so my Magical Express information was just added last week, that's the only change that was made.
> 
> So count Magical Express reservations as one of the (potential) triggers.



Mind if I ask if you booked a package, or room only and seperate tickets (and if so, the source and type of the tickets)?


----------



## FoxC63

ariane37 said:


> Got our tickets for 9/16   This will be our 4th MNSSHP but we haven't been since 2014, so I'm excited to see the Hocus Pocus show.  Last time we went it was still the Villains stage show although they'd gotten rid of the meet and greet afterward, which was seriously one of the best parts of the night at our 2 previous parties!
> Since some have mentioned attending the 1st party of the season and someone posted a pic of the line to get in to last years' 1st party, I just need to say WOW!  We did the 1st party in 2014 and it was DEAD; SO not crowded, it was awesome.  Yes the bloggers were there but that didn't matter; perfect spots for both parades (and we walked up to our front row spot for the 2nd parade as it was starting), perfect spot in the HUB for HalloWishes and the stage show, no lines for Trick or Treating or any rides and by 10:30 7DMT didn't go over 20 minutes.  Some character lines were long of course, but we got on line for Jack and Sally at 5:50 and were done by 7:12 which wasn't bad and met the Old Hag with no wait at 8:30.  Whole party was awesome.  I know not to expect this at our party, just sharing that the 1st party of the season, at least that one year, was perfect



Aahh, the good ol' days!  I attended the same party back in 2014 but on Halloween night and had the same experience.  Those earlier parties were amazing.  Yes, lines but not as bad as they are now.  I was even able to find LE MNSSHP pins that I absolutely love and some T-shirts were still available but the XS's were sold out.  Fond memories for sure.
I hope you're ready for a mind blown experience now that you're returning and are prepared to brave the new frontier as things have really changed. With a solid plan you'll be all set!  Have a great time and I hope you let us know what you've experienced!


----------



## chiisai

I received a call back today regarding the Dessert Party.  As background, I am attending on the first MNSSHP night and have the Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks view booked.  Given the recent post by @GillianP1301 about her call, I wanted to see if I was able to learn any more about how the seating would work at the Terrace for fireworks.  

The cast member who I spoke with shared that we would be escorted from the parade (viewing location still unspecified) to the Terrace.  I was told that Disney was aware of the concern about running out of desserts and was working so that doesn't happen for those of us with this particular situation.  

She said there would be seating at the Terrace for the fireworks, even though we'd be coming in late.  I asked if there was any idea of where we might be seated, given everyone else arriving at 9:15pm would already have tables, e.g., would we be in the back row... The cast member didn't have any information about where the parade viewers would be seated at the Terrace, just that we would have seating.

She suggested that I might want to stop by Tomorrowland Terrace early in my trip to see if they can give me any information on-site.  I'll do that and then make a decision.


----------



## FoxC63

chiisai said:


> She suggested that I might want to stop by Tomorrowland Terrace early in my trip to see if they can give me any information on-site.  I'll do that and then make a decision.



A decision to keep the reservation or to participate in the parade viewing? 

I wonder how Disney would handle if guests cancelled that day due to how they have the parade, firework and dessert worked out.  I'm sure they would charge the no show fee at first, but I wonder if they would wave it under the circumstances.


----------



## chiisai

FoxC63 said:


> A decision to keep the reservation or to participate in the parade viewing?
> 
> I wonder how Disney would handle if guests cancelled that day due to how they have the parade, firework and dessert worked out.  I'm sure they would charge the no show fee at first, but I wonder if they would wave it under the circumstances.



Thanks for the clarifying question - keep the reservation itself.  Fortunately, I will be there more than 5 days prior to the party and will see what information i can get from the cast members at the Terrace.  If there is nothing else known at that point, I will decide then whether to cancel - still within the allowable cancellation timeframe.  Now, if i decide to keep it and we wind up not being able to see the fireworks from where we are seated, I will likely see if a cast member can help find a spot for my kids closer to the railing.  If not, well, not much to do then, I guess.


----------



## AcusTwinhammer

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  Are you absolutely positive about no other changes?  Were you the one who booked the actual resort or did you use a TA?  This is such a bummer to hear.  I feel like drilling you for more answers.  Darn this stinks!!!  Oh, and I am really sorry you're going through this.  You do know what to do from here right?  So, so sorry.



Eh, it's no big deal for me, this is a solo trip, and it was just Buzz and BTRR, no big loss.

I'm DVC so the original booking was through the DVC website. Just me, so nobody else is making changes, I got the confirmation email about the Magical Express reservation on the 22nd, the FP+ email on the 25th.


----------



## Best Aunt

I don't have time to see if this was posted already, so my apologies if it was.

If you buy your ticket online, you are presented with the following options:

Will Call: $0.00
Pick up after [today's date] (Pick up at any Walt Disney World theme park ticket sales location)
To pick up the order, you'll need to present a valid government-issued photo ID, your confirmation number and the original payment card used during this purchase.

U.S. Domestic Standard $0.00
Delivery after [14 days from today's date] (shipped via the U.S. Postal Service)

U.S. Domestic Express $15.00
Delivery after [5 days from today's date] (shipped via UPS)

International Express $25.00
Delivery after [12 days from today's date] (shipped via UPS).

To purchase: 
Using my computer, I went to Disneyworld.com, logged into my account, then hovered my mouse over PARKS & TICKETS, clicked on SPECIAL EVENT TICKETS, then clicked on MICKEY'S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY.  I chose the party date and the number of tickets.  Since I was already logged in, it showed me the DVC discount pricing to which I am entitled.  

It asked me to choose the guest for whom I was purchasing the ticket, and I clicked on myself.  I didn't think to see what my other options would be, for purposes of reporting back here (shame on me!).

Immediately after paying, I received an email with a bar code.  

Immediately after paying, I logged into MDE and saw the party ticket with my other tickets.  It was assigned to me, but there was something I could click on to reassign it if necessary.


----------



## jerseygal

What time is Hallowishes? Not going to the Pary but want to hvire the fireworks. 2 years ago, watched them from Poly beach, they were neat. Want to view them from Top of the World BLT.  The schedule says 10:30 on October 28 and 30th. Does that seem correct? Thanks much!!


----------



## Sailormoon2

For you Veterans-Would I be able to pick up a party specific "brochure" at MK before the actual party day? Or are they only put out on Party Days. By "brochure" I mean the party-specific Times Guide, and I assume they have a Party Specific map with Trick or Treat stations (and or character meets). Of course, it's possible they don't do this...


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

FoxC63 said:


> The majority of characters will come out at 7pm minus the ones listed above, the only characters that have the lowest wait at that time is Pirate Goofy, Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear, and Jafar.  Some lines will go down considerably later in the evening too.
> 
> It does matter what party you're attending.


Thanks for the reply! We're going to the October 9th party, so I know it might be a bit busier than other parties since it's right after Columbus day. I'll plan for meeting Goofy and Lotso!


----------



## Miniature Tim

Hey folks!   This will be our first MNSSHP ever on 9/16!!   We were at the Christmas Party last December and made characters our priority, with Entertainment a second.  This time I think since it'll just be my wife and I, we'll meet a few key characters, but go for entertainment and rides this time around.  Really looking forward to Jafar (Aladdin is my wife's favorite movie), but more will let the night take us where it will   We're starting out that day in Epcot, then will grab the monorail over to MK around 4.


----------



## Riss

My family is considering doing a party for the first time, with our target date being Sunday, September 23, but I think we're going to wait to buy tickets until it gets closer because we're somewhat concerned about the weather. 

It seems exciting, though since this will also be my family's first time going to Disney in the fall when the Fall/Halloween decorations are even out. We've only ever experienced Christmas and the spring.


----------



## FoxC63

chiisai said:


> Thanks for the clarifying question - keep the reservation itself.  Fortunately, I will be there more than 5 days prior to the party and will see what information i can get from the cast members at the Terrace.  If there is nothing else known at that point, I will decide then whether to cancel - still within the allowable cancellation timeframe.  Now, if i decide to keep it and we wind up not being able to see the fireworks from where we are seated, I will likely see if a cast member can help find a spot for my kids closer to the railing.  If not, well, not much to do then, I guess.



I'd ask to be moved to the outdoor location to view the fireworks.  It never hurts to ask.


----------



## FoxC63

jerseygal said:


> What time is Hallowishes? Not going to the Pary but want to hvire the fireworks. 2 years ago, watched them from Poly beach, they were neat. Want to view them from Top of the World BLT.  The schedule says 10:30 on October 28 and 30th. Does that seem correct? Thanks much!!



This is what's been confirmed so far:

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989837"]Post #3[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Sailormoon2 said:


> For you Veterans-Would I be able to pick up a party specific "brochure" at MK before the actual party day? Or are they only put out on Party Days. By "brochure" I mean the party-specific Times Guide, and I assume they have a Party Specific map with Trick or Treat stations (and or character meets). Of course, it's possible they don't do this...



During the party only.


----------



## MommatoLandE

AcusTwinhammer said:


> So for those keeping track of such things, I got the dreaded FP+ email today. I had not set up my flight details at the time I made the FP+ selections, so my Magical Express information was just added last week, that's the only change that was made.
> 
> So count Magical Express reservations as one of the (potential) triggers.



For those getting the dreaded email, you're getting the email before any FP+ are deleted, right?  So, if I make the FP+ for my park days and party day, I would be able to go in and delete the party day before losing any park days, right?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Miniature Tim said:


> Hey folks!   This will be our first MNSSHP ever on 9/16!!   We were at the Christmas Party last December and made characters our priority, with Entertainment a second.  This time I think since it'll just be my wife and I, we'll meet a few key characters, but go for entertainment and rides this time around.  Really looking forward to Jafar (Aladdin is my wife's favorite movie), but more will let the night take us where it will   We're starting out that day in Epcot, then will grab the monorail over to MK around 4.



If Aladdin is the favorite movie did you know Aladdin in his Prince Ali outfit meets with Abu? And Jasmine with the Genie? Or did you meet them at the MVMCP?


----------



## mara512

MommatoLandE said:


> For those getting the dreaded email, you're getting the email before any FP+ are deleted, right?  So, if I make the FP+ for my park days and party day, I would be able to go in and delete the party day before losing any park days, right?



Yes.  I received an email and had the opportunity to adjust my FP+ myself.


----------



## FoxC63

Sailormoon2 said:


> For you Veterans-Would I be able to pick up a party specific "brochure" at MK before the actual party day? Or are they only put out on Party Days. By "brochure" I mean the party-specific Times Guide, and I assume they have a Party Specific map with Trick or Treat stations (and or character meets). Of course, it's possible they don't do this...



For the life of me I cannot remember seeing maps at the Bypass but I do know they are on the corridor walls as you enter the park.  I've gotten them there many times.  


Go through the corridor, either side and maps are on the wall in a plastic pocket or bin.
Woof! This is a sorry photo.


A map will be posted here once released too.  Here's a copy of:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587115"]2017 Map[/URL] and all that it encompasses.


----------



## FoxC63

@MommatoLandE  and anyone with questions regarding *The Dreaded Fastpass Email* I do have a post that might clear things up as well as help you:

Dreaded FastPass Email - Post #1112


----------



## FoxC63

*Halloween 2018 Disney Pin Preview*
*

*
This image was taken during the June 2018 Pin Trading Night. 
Link:  https://disneypinsblog.com/pin-trading-night-june-2018-recap/

More items can be found here:  
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4: Sorcerer of The Magic Kingdom Card & Merchandise[/URL]


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> These came out amazingly wonderful!  WOW!  Please post a picture on the costume thread!!!  I love them!


Thank you! And thank you for posting the link to the stencils!


----------



## Cluelyss

Sailormoon2 said:


> For you Veterans-Would I be able to pick up a party specific "brochure" at MK before the actual party day? Or are they only put out on Party Days. By "brochure" I mean the party-specific Times Guide, and I assume they have a Party Specific map with Trick or Treat stations (and or character meets). Of course, it's possible they don't do this...


Sometimes they have them at the front desks of the resorts with the other park maps. It will also be available online the day of the first party.


----------



## amyadams1020

If we trick or treat and are flying with carry on only can we bring it he candy home or does that go against the rules? We never fly.


----------



## andrniki

That won't be a problem!  We fly with candy and treats in carry on all the time


----------



## emmabelle

amyadams1020 said:


> If we trick or treat and are flying with carry on only can we bring it he candy home or does that go against the rules? We never fly.




Try and bring a gallon size ziploc with you, TSA makes you separate food items from regular items.  I was digging through my bag trying to find all the candy etc while in the security line during our May trip.  No bueno. Lol


----------



## Cluelyss

Just know that last year MCO started inspecting all candy in carryons, leading to even greater delays at security. Though I never heard of any reports of candy being denied, many opted to just trash their treats to keep moving.


----------



## ArielSRL

FoxC63 said:


> I could have sworn I gave you the link to the 2017 Character List, if not here you go:
> Post #6: 2017 Character List
> 
> The list of characters and their locations don't change that much so it should help you.  Vampire Mickey is very popular.  He comes out at 7pm. The best time to see him is later in the evening after the parades and/or fireworks.  He only meets at Town Square Theater on Main Street.  Hope this helps!


I was looking under attractions, which was my mistake! Thank you. So he is there til party close? Do they usually close off his line? If not, I don't mind waiting til we are headed out but if so, then we will need to work him in!


----------



## Cluelyss

ArielSRL said:


> I was looking under attractions, which was my mistake! Thank you. So he is there til party close? Do they usually close off his line? If not, I don't mind waiting til we are headed out but if so, then we will need to work him in!


At both MNSSHP and MVMCP we’ve met him after the second parade with little wait.


----------



## ArielSRL

jerseygal said:


> What time is Hallowishes? Not going to the Pary but want to hvire the fireworks. 2 years ago, watched them from Poly beach, they were neat. Want to view them from Top of the World BLT.  The schedule says 10:30 on October 28 and 30th. Does that seem correct? Thanks much!!


I completely forgot about watching from ToTWL. May have to see if I can fit that into our trip.


----------



## ArielSRL

Cluelyss said:


> At both MNSSHP and MVMCP we’ve met him after the second parade with little wait.


Thank you!


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that last year MCO started inspecting all candy in carryons, leading to even greater delays at security. Though I never heard of any reports of candy being denied, many opted to just trash their treats to keep moving.



Anyone know if you have TSA Pre-Check do they still do this?  I know they have some things that are a little different with TSA Pre-Check


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> Anyone know if you have TSA Pre-Check do they still do this?  I know they have some things that are a little different with TSA Pre-Check



We went through pre-check twice last year with perhaps a questionably large amount of candy in our carry-ons each time with no issues/extra checks.  

But like with anything airport security related, YMMV.


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We went through pre-check twice last year with perhaps a questionably large amount of candy in our carry-ons each time with no issues/extra checks.
> 
> But like with anything airport security related, YMMV.



So no ziplock bag needed for you?   I am planing on going through treat trails and bring the candy back and give it to some family who asked for it so I might have a pretty full bag lol.  They last time we went to the Halloween Party we brought our trick or treat bags as an extra carry on and had no problem but I know MCO started doing more stuff with food.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> So no ziplock bag needed for you?   I am planing on going through treat trails and bring the candy back and give it to some family who asked for it so I might have a pretty full bag lol.  They last time we went to the Halloween Party we brought our trick or treat bags as an extra carry on and had no problem but I know MCO started doing more stuff with food.



No ziplock bag, just crammed our treat bags in the carry ons with dirty clothes and whatever other stuff (junk) we bought.  

I read about the issues many people had last fall.  I’m not sure if it was that pre-check didn’t have the same scrutiny or I just lucked out.  ?


----------



## PolyRob

GADisneyDad14 said:


> We went through pre-check twice last year with perhaps a questionably large amount of candy in our carry-ons each time with no issues/extra checks.
> 
> But like with anything airport security related, YMMV.


I can second this. I was concerned after reading the reports here last year, but with pre-check my bags with food made it through with no problem.


----------



## GirlDreamer

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If Aladdin is the favorite movie did you know Aladdin in his Prince Ali outfit meets with Abu? And Jasmine with the Genie? Or did you meet them at the MVMCP?



Me and my friends really lucked out when meeting the Aladdin characters several years ago. We got to the front of the line just as they were swapping characters as two of them needed to be in the parade, so we got to take a picture with all four of them.


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

Cluelyss said:


> Just know that last year MCO started inspecting all candy in carryons, leading to even greater delays at security. Though I never heard of any reports of candy being denied, many opted to just trash their treats to keep moving.


We experienced this firsthand last October. We had candy in a gallon ziploc and had our bag(s) pulled for additional screening.  They literally took all of the candy from the bag and swabbed all of it.  They grouped in innoits of 5-10 pieces and kind of by “type”.  It took FOREVER.  We asked if we could just throw it away so we could move on, but they said no, not until they were done. They also pulled another one of our bags...for cough drops....so it is not just candy.  Any food or “organic” items, as they stated when we inquired.  This year the candy will be in our checked bag.  I don’t want to deal with that again.


----------



## Dug720

Why not just put it in a checked bag?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Dug720 said:


> Why not just put it in a checked bag?


 It can go in a checked bag (what I plan on doing to avoid this) but for some that’s not an option who either travel with only a carry on or, where weight of checked  bag is close to the limit.  I’ve heard many say the weight of the candy can be quite substantial.  One person said the total weight of candy for their group was over 15lbs.  Personally we don’t normally have an extra 15 lbs to play with in our checked baggage.


----------



## Dug720

scrappinginontario said:


> It can go in a checked bag (what I plan on doing to avoid this) but for some that’s not an option who either travel with only a carry on or, where weight if checked  bag is close to the limit.  I’ve heard many say the weight if the candy can be quite substantial.  One person said the total weight of candy for thei group was over 15lbs.  Personally we don’t normally have an extra 15 lbs to play with in our checked baggage.



Gotcha.


----------



## Best Aunt

I would worry that chocolate candy in my checked bag would be a melted mess by the time I got it home.  I don't know how much time your checked bags spend outside at the airport.  

Also, last year my hotel was remodeling the Bell Services room, so when I gave them my bags to hold on the morning of my departure day, the bags were put in a tent outside.  That could also result in melting issues for stuff in any size bag they are holding.

And I've never done the RAC where you turn over your bags at the hotel and they are taken to the airport for you.  I don't know if those bags are stored outside at all.


----------



## emmabelle

Rich M said:


> Anyone know if you have TSA Pre-Check do they still do this?  I know they have some things that are a little different with TSA Pre-Check




We usually luck out and get TSA Pre-check, even though we don't pay for it.  Probably because we fly to MCO like 5 times a year.  When we flew earlier this month, I took all my daughter's food items from her, when I had pre-check and she didn't.  I didn't have to separate it.





Dug720 said:


> Why not just put it in a checked bag?




Exactly what Best Aunt said, I would worry that it would be hot mess by the time I got it back.


----------



## areno79

Rich M said:


> Anyone know if you have TSA Pre-Check do they still do this?  I know they have some things that are a little different with TSA Pre-Check


This is OT, but FYI...I have TSA pre-check and leaving MCO in early December on a Saturday is the longest pre-check wait I've ever had. My friend was in the regular security line and that took almost an hour. The pre-check line I was in took 20 minutes! I didn't have a problem with them checking the food in my carryon, but that didn't seem to help.


----------



## emmabelle

bethbuchall said:


> I made the shirts from the pumpkin stencils that FoxC63 posted (on page 199). I experimented a bit and decided that I didn't want the ghosts too white so that they looked more "transparent." I ended up using one coat of white paint, one coat of silver glitter paint, and two coats of glow-in-the-dark paint. My husband and son are happy with them.  The one wrinkled a bit and I might remake it, but we'll see if I find the time.




I made this sweatshirt last year for a Haunted House night near where we live.  Hmmm.... maybe I'll make the tshirt version for our September trip?   I used glow in the dark paint too. 




[URL='https://flic.kr/p/26JNP2h']
	
[/url]


----------



## scrappinginontario

emmabelle said:


> I would worry that it would be hot mess by the time I got it back.


  Good point!  That never crossed my mind.  Hmmm....might need to rethink my plans for packing our chocolate in checked bags in August.


----------



## Haley R

scrappinginontario said:


> Good point!  That never crossed my mind.  Hmmm....might need to rethink my plans for packing our chocolate in checked bags in August.


I didn’t think about this either. We will be flying southwest so we get two checked bags each. I figured one could have all of our candy in it. I may just put it in a ziploc bag so if it does melt at least it’ll be isolated.


----------



## GillianP1301

chiisai said:


> I received a call back today regarding the Dessert Party.  As background, I am attending on the first MNSSHP night and have the Tomorrowland Terrace fireworks view booked.  Given the recent post by @GillianP1301 about her call, I wanted to see if I was able to learn any more about how the seating would work at the Terrace for fireworks.
> 
> The cast member who I spoke with shared that we would be escorted from the parade (viewing location still unspecified) to the Terrace.  I was told that Disney was aware of the concern about running out of desserts and was working so that doesn't happen for those of us with this particular situation.
> 
> She said there would be seating at the Terrace for the fireworks, even though we'd be coming in late.  I asked if there was any idea of where we might be seated, given everyone else arriving at 9:15pm would already have tables, e.g., would we be in the back row... The cast member didn't have any information about where the parade viewers would be seated at the Terrace, just that we would have seating.
> 
> She suggested that I might want to stop by Tomorrowland Terrace early in my trip to see if they can give me any information on-site.  I'll do that and then make a decision.



Thanks for sharing your feedback, that was quick for them getting back to you!

It appears though that the unknown of what we are sacrificing by going to the parade viewing before being seated on the terrace is still an unknown and likely the best we can hope for at this point is they have a clear picture for us when we check in the night of.


----------



## Rich M

areno79 said:


> This is OT, but FYI...I have TSA pre-check and leaving MCO in early December on a Saturday is the longest pre-check wait I've ever had. My friend was in the regular security line and that took almost an hour. The pre-check line I was in took 20 minutes! I didn't have a problem with them checking the food in my carryon, but that didn't seem to help.



Thank you for sharing that. I am coming home on Saturday and I do have TSA Pre-Check also.  I will make sure I add that into my plans.


----------



## j2thomason

dachsie said:


> When I booked mine with AP discount I was told I have to pick up tix at Guest services.  Is that because I am activating AP on this trip?


I usually make a stop at Disney Springs for a quick meal and activate my AP there. There is hardly ever a crowd there and I don’t feel like I’m wasting park time at GS at one of the parks. We are sometimes rope drop people and are in a hurry to get to an attraction, so that stop at GS really slows us down. So we just go to DS the day before to shop or eat and activate our APs there with no need to hurry or stress.


----------



## sherlockmiles

amyadams1020 said:


> If we trick or treat and are flying with carry on only can we bring it he candy home or does that go against the rules? We never fly.


We brought several large ziploc bags to put our candy in for the trip home.


----------



## Rich M

sherlockmiles said:


> We brought several large ziploc bags to put our candy in for the trip home.



I am wondering how the candy would do in checked luggage in a thermal bag if I freeze the bag until the morning of my flight. I have a non-stop flight home but that is still 5 hours.


----------



## sherlockmiles

We had 3 hour flights - Sept.  No issues.  All of the candy isn't chocolate either.

One thing to watch for is weight.  We didn't TorT a lot, but we still ended up with close to 20 pounds of candy between DH and me.

Last year, as october got underway, there were several instances of people having issues with TSA wanting to check candy, having to take candy out of ziploc, etc.  It was quite a mess; unfortunately people were encountering different scenarios, so the worst thing was not knowing if you would or would not have issues.    We had absolutely no issues.


----------



## Rich M

sherlockmiles said:


> We had 3 hour flights - Sept.  No issues.  All of the candy isn't chocolate either.
> 
> One thing to watch for is weight.  We didn't TorT a lot, but we still ended up with close to 20 pounds of candy between DH and me.
> 
> Last year, as october got underway, there were several instances of people having issues with TSA wanting to check candy, having to take candy out of ziploc, etc.  It was quite a mess; unfortunately people were encountering different scenarios, so the worst thing was not knowing if you would or would not have issues.    We had absolutely no issues.



Wow 20lbs of candy.  We are flying Southwest and plan to bring or buy an extra suitcase for the way home since we will have stuff to bring back from our cruise also. So i am thinking we might have a bag of goodies. I hope the crew doesn't decide to eat some lol


----------



## FoxC63

ArielSRL said:


> I was looking under attractions, which was my mistake! Thank you. So he is there til party close? Do they usually close off his line? If not, I don't mind waiting til we are headed out but if so, then we will need to work him in!



To be honest, I really don't know what time Disney starts closing down character lines.  Between 11:15-11:40 is the latest I would try to get into any line.  Maybe others can chime in with their experience from 2017.


----------



## McFly913

I've never thought about bringing the candy home. We go to the party early in our trip and snack on while we are staying. Anything remaining gets left in the room.


Last party we went two I got 5 bags filled and left 4 for the CM at the front desk because they were so helpful with our issue at check in. They appreciate it and put it in the break room for all to share .

When I lived in FL I brought a carry on back from my parents house in NYC with only pizza and bagles .TSA just laughed.


----------



## scrappinginontario

McFly913 said:


> When I lived in FL I brought a carry on back from my parents house in NYC with only pizza and bagles .TSA just laughed.


Now that's my kinda carry on!!


----------



## TheConsciousness

Sorry if this question has already been asked, but I can't read 230 pages of posts XD.

What are some fun things that others don't think about when doing MNSSHP?
Of course riding rides, getting candy, and watching cool parades; but anything else you like to do?
Thanks!


----------



## McFly913

TheConsciousness said:


> Sorry if this question has already been asked, but I can't read 230 pages of posts XD.
> 
> What are some fun things that others don't think about when doing MNSSHP?
> Of course riding rides, getting candy, and watching cool parades; but anything else you like to do?
> Thanks!




My wife and I like to look at all the costumes on the guests. There are some very creative and cleaver costumes. That's something we can do while walking around the park.

Also just looking at the decorations around the park. It's a small thing but we get cool photos in places with each other.


----------



## Elsaspiritanimal

emmabelle said:


> I made this sweatshirt last year for a Haunted House night near where we live.  Hmmm.... maybe I'll make the tshirt version for our September trip?   I used glow in the dark paint too.



LOVE this! So cute!!! I might have to copy this idea for my trip!!!


----------



## FoxC63

I was wondering when the topic of Candy Transportation was going to come up.  It seemed most people used zip-lock bags and some even doubled them.  Someone recommended removing as much air as possible prior to sealing the bags.  The TSA issues that occurred were very YMMV.  In the 2017 thread, I don't recall reading any reports of melted candy in checked luggage.  There were a few reports of candy melting after trick or treating due to the heat.  I forget if they used a backpack or cinch sack but the way it read was the heat from their back and the temps were to blame.


----------



## scrappinginontario

@FoxC63 can you please share why you type 'Woof!' on some of your posts?  Seems to be an inside joke but since you add it we'd all like to be in on the fun.  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> @FoxC63 can you please share why you type 'Woof!' on some of your posts?  Seems to be an inside joke but since you add it we'd all like to be in on the fun.  Thanks!



Woof!  It's just an expression.  Mostly in awe, good or bad. As in Woof!  TSA made me throw away my candy! or Woof!  What an amazing job on those costumes. I honestly don't know where I picked it up.  I'll keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> @FoxC63 can you please share why you type 'Woof!' on some of your posts?  Seems to be an inside joke but since you add it we'd all like to be in on the fun.  Thanks!



Never noticed that


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  It's just an expression.  Mostly in awe, good or bad. As in Woof!  TSA made me throw away my candy! or Woof!  What an amazing job on those costumes. I honestly don't know where I picked it up.  I'll keep an eye on it though.



lol it makes me think of this:


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> lol it makes me think of this:
> 
> View attachment 339632



Yep!  That too!


----------



## Cluelyss

anneboleyn said:


> lol it makes me think of this:
> 
> View attachment 339632


LOL LOL LOL


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

anneboleyn said:


> lol it makes me think of this:
> 
> View attachment 339632



That's what I've always thought.


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

Over the next few weeks, a number of new head wear pieces will be released at Disney Parks including Candy Corn Minnie Ears!!!



More can be seen here: 
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-61#post-59525973"]2018 Strategy and Itinerary Thread - Post #1205[/URL]


----------



## emmabelle

Elsaspiritanimal said:


> LOVE this! So cute!!! I might have to copy this idea for my trip!!!




please do!  It wasn't hard, I just got some material that was mostly black and used fusible web and ironed it on and then went around it with black t shirt paint.  After that was dry, I just free handed the spider web with glow in the dark paint.


----------



## chiisai

FoxC63 said:


> I'd ask to be moved to the outdoor location to view the fireworks.  It never hurts to ask.



I decided to ask.  I spoke with a different cast member, as the one I spoke to yesterday was off today.  The CM I spoke with today checked with someone when I asked if I could switch to the Plaza Garden dessert party and when she came back said that everyone with parade viewing was going to be in the grassy plaza area for the fireworks.  I said that is a really big change and that yesterday I was told I'd be sitting at Tomorrowland Terrace.  She put me on hold again and then came back and told me that I would watch them from the Plaza - the restaurant - and that yes, if I came in late that tables in front would likely be filled so I may have to move forward to see the higher fireworks as, yes, there was the overhang.  I tried to briefly confirm/clarify she meant we'd be at the Tomorrowland Terrace, not the Plaza Garden (or Plaza restaurant) and she said "the Terrace."

I asked if it was possible to still change to the Plaza Garden View party.  She said yes, and when I asked if i would be able to keep the reserved Boo to You parade area if i switched, she said no as that was an exception.  I had to go pick up someone so I said I would try to call back later.  I may or may not try calling again to try to switch.


----------



## FoxC63

chiisai said:


> I decided to ask.  I spoke with a different cast member, as the one I spoke to yesterday was off today.  The CM I spoke with today checked with someone when I asked if I could switch to the Plaza Garden dessert party and when she came back said that everyone with parade viewing was going to be in the grassy plaza area for the fireworks.  I said that is a really big change and that yesterday I was told I'd be sitting at Tomorrowland Terrace.  She put me on hold again and then came back and told me that I would watch them from the Plaza - the restaurant - and that yes, if I came in late that tables in front would likely be filled so I may have to move forward to see the higher fireworks as, yes, there was the overhang.  I tried to briefly confirm/clarify she meant we'd be at the Tomorrowland Terrace, not the Plaza Garden (or Plaza restaurant) and she said "the Terrace."
> 
> I asked if it was possible to still change to the Plaza Garden View party.  She said yes, and when I asked if i would be able to keep the reserved Boo to You parade area if i switched, she said no as that was an exception.  I had to go pick up someone so I said I would try to call back later.  I may or may not try calling again to try to switch.



This is not at all what I was suggesting.  I'm sorry I should have been more clear.  When you go to the dessert party and you don't like the table you are offered THEN ask if you can sit outside to watch the fireworks with the Plaza guests.  Don't just ask the first CM you see, find the manager who's actually capable of giving you an informed decision.  Even if the answer is no, you can still grab your desserts and find a place on your own.  Firework locations are a non issue, it's the parade viewing and the desserts which makes this package work.


----------



## chiisai

FoxC63 said:


> This is not at all what I was suggesting.  I'm sorry I should have been more clear.  When you go to the dessert party and you don't like the table you are offered THEN ask if you can sit outside to watch the fireworks with the Plaza guests.  Don't just ask the first CM you see, find the manager who's actually capable of giving you an informed decision.  Even if the answer is no, you can still grab your desserts and find a place on your own.  Firework locations are a non issue, it's the parade viewing and the desserts which makes this package work.



I can try that, too.  I really just didn't want to do a lot of plan changing and maneuvering at the party given it's just me with the kids.  I could be wrong, of course, but the fireworks view i do think will be a consideration for my younger one - she's small - so a place we won't have people directly in front of us, e.g., tables or plaza garden, works; or, showing up early to a spot that has some space in front of it somehow.  Anyway, the less futzing with plans during the party, the better.  Probably if I'd been to a MNSSHP before it'd feel like less to me, but I haven't so it's the unknown.


----------



## Miniature Tim

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If Aladdin is the favorite movie did you know Aladdin in his Prince Ali outfit meets with Abu? And Jasmine with the Genie? Or did you meet them at the MVMCP?



We met Jasmine and Genie at the MVMCP, but completely missed out on Aladdin and Abu.  That's on the list for sure


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

amyadams1020 said:


> If we trick or treat and are flying with carry on only can we bring it he candy home or does that go against the rules? We never fly.


We bring our treats in our carry on all the time.  I will note our last trip we had so many snack credits left that I brought home  a lot of fudge in like 4 boxes and got pulled at security as apparently the boxes fudge looked suspicious on the xray.  They tested my hands and then went through my carry on then they found out it was a bunch of fudge. Normally, I would have found this amusing and been glad they were being cautious but I was extremely sick and dizzy and standing there that long made me feel worse.  I wish they would have chairs over there if you're waiting to be extra screened as I almost fell over.  Next time we will send the treats in clear ziplocs in a bin outside of the carry on then put them in the carry on after security.


----------



## LauraLap

We brought our candy home last time (August 2016) with no issues. This time we are driving so it really won't be a concern!


----------



## FoxC63

*Hocus Pocus*​


A look down memory lane...​Hocus Pocus movie starring Sarah Jessica Parker, Bette Midler and Katy Najimi  was released on July 16, 1993 and Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular! first debuted at WDW in 2015.  This year Disney will be celebrating it's 25th Anniversary!

*2015*
Disney released three women's "Costume T-shirts" that resembled the Sanderson Sisters’ outfits. Disney Design Group artist Richard Terpstra used high-resolution images of the actual dresses from the live-action film to design the T-shirts.


Richard also designed the “Sanderson Sisters Witch Museum” graphic that was on a short-sleeve tee, long-sleeve tee and hooded sweatshirt.


For those attending the MNSSHP in October these were available and sold out quickly.


DPB Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-parks-online-store-from-september21-27-2015/

*2016*
The Costume T-shirts were released again but with a looser fit. 

And Disney offered costume T-shirt inspired by the character William “Billy” Butcherson (left) as well as graphic T-shirt and hooded sweatshirt with artwork created by Disney Design Group artist Cortney Williams. The artwork features dialogue and iconic elements from the film.


And two more his/her T-shirts for the party


along with an ornament and Exclusive AP Pin.


DPB Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-parks-online-store-from-september-5-11-2016/

*2017  *
What a year!  In 2017 Disney offered these unique items but just prior to the first party or so it was all pulled, rumor has it, it was due to legal/copyright issues.


What I did find in late October were the "redesigned" Hocus Pocus merchandise.
T -shirt / Tank top / ornament


I'm super excited to see what Disney cooks up for us this year during MNSSHP.


----------



## Rich M

LauraLap said:


> We brought our candy home last time (August 2016) with no issues. This time we are driving so it really won't be a concern!



Will it really make it home though? lol. If I drove home I would either eat it all or throw it at people who annoy me on the road.


----------



## sheila14

trainingupmy4princes said:


> We bring our treats in our carry on all the time.  I will note our last trip we had so many snack credits left that I brought home  a lot of fudge in like 4 boxes and got pulled at security as apparently the boxes fudge looked suspicious on the xray.  They tested my hands and then went through my carry on then they found out it was a bunch of fudge. Normally, I would have found this amusing and been glad they were being cautious but I was extremely sick and dizzy and standing there that long made me feel worse.  I wish they would have chairs over there if you're waiting to be extra screened as I almost fell over.  Next time we will send the treats in clear ziplocs in a bin outside of the carry on then put them in the carry on after security.


Being a nurse I would have said it would be quicker just to test it for occult blood anyone have a slide and developer on them????


----------



## sheila14

Rich M said:


> Will it really make it home though? lol. If I drove home I would either eat it all or throw it at people who annoy me on the road.


I wouldn’t make it a mile especially on the turnpike where I live!!!


----------



## Rich M

sheila14 said:


> I wouldn’t make it a mile especially on the turnpike where I live!!!



I always tell people I wish life was like Mario Kart and that I could shoot a turtle at some people


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I always tell people I wish life was like Mario Kart and that I could shoot a turtle at some people


I just literally had an incident on the way home and that turtle shell could’ve come in handy


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chiisai said:


> I decided to ask.  I spoke with a different cast member, as the one I spoke to yesterday was off today.  The CM I spoke with today checked with someone when I asked if I could switch to the Plaza Garden dessert party and when she came back said that everyone with parade viewing was going to be in the grassy plaza area for the fireworks.  I said that is a really big change and that yesterday I was told I'd be sitting at Tomorrowland Terrace.  She put me on hold again and then came back and told me that I would watch them from the Plaza - the restaurant - and that yes, if I came in late that tables in front would likely be filled so I may have to move forward to see the higher fireworks as, yes, there was the overhang.  I tried to briefly confirm/clarify she meant we'd be at the Tomorrowland Terrace, not the Plaza Garden (or Plaza restaurant) and she said "the Terrace."
> 
> I asked if it was possible to still change to the Plaza Garden View party.  She said yes, and when I asked if i would be able to keep the reserved Boo to You parade area if i switched, she said no as that was an exception.  I had to go pick up someone so I said I would try to call back later.  I may or may not try calling again to try to switch.



No real words of advice here, but for the FWIW file, me and DS showed up very late to the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party sometime last year and were given one of the "inferior" tables nearly all the way to the right (if facing the castle). 





Granted, this wasn't during MNSSHP and they may do things differently for MNSSHP versions of the party (but I wouldn't really think so?).  But, I wasn't complaining about this view at all and we had a wonderful night despite being probably the last two people to show up.  

I know not much help (and YMMV of course), just wanted to say I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## tbird89

Are the rides/attractions open to party members during that 6:00-7:00 buffer hour. Or do they halt people from getting in line after 6:00, then reopen them at 7:00?


----------



## tbird89

Another question, do the meet the character lines during MNSSHP work the same as the rides where you can line up all the way until closing time. Say you walk up to the Seven Dwarfs line at 11:55 and there are still a good number of people in line, about a 30 minute wait, will they still allow you to get in line?


----------



## dachsie

tbird89 said:


> Are the rides/attractions open to party members during that 6:00-7:00 buffer hour. Or do they halt people from getting in line after 6:00, then reopen them at 7:00?


Lines only close to day guests at 6


tbird89 said:


> Another question, do the meet the character lines during MNSSHP work the same as the rides where you can line up all the way until closing time. Say you walk up to the Seven Dwarfs line at 11:55 and there are still a good number of people in line, about a 30 minute wait, will they still allow you to get in line?


No.  Lines will get cut off depending on how many are in the line


----------



## chiisai

GADisneyDad14 said:


> No real words of advice here, but for the FWIW file, me and DS showed up very late to the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party sometime last year and were given one of the "inferior" tables nearly all the way to the right (if facing the castle).
> 
> View attachment 339692
> 
> View attachment 339690
> 
> Granted, this wasn't during MNSSHP and they may do things differently for MNSSHP versions of the party (but I wouldn't really think so?).  But, I wasn't complaining about this view at all and we had a wonderful night despite being probably the last two people to show up.
> 
> I know not much help (and YMMV of course), just wanted to say I hope it all works out for you.



Thanks so much; I appreciate this!   That is a lovely view.


----------



## KMW924

I was thinking of either doing character meet/greet or rides during the 1st parade then watching fireworks., parade and hocus pocus show  Will all the good spots for fireworks already be taken?


----------



## anneboleyn

3 weeks from today is the first MNSSHP! Craziness! Can’t wait to hear about the new overlays for the rides and find out if there are any other new additions to the party


----------



## scrappinginontario

tbird89 said:


> Another question, do the *meet the character lines* during MNSSHP work the same as the rides where you can line up all the way until closing time. Say you walk up to the Seven Dwarfs line at 11:55 and there are still a good number of people in line, about a 30 minute wait, will they still allow you to get in line?



Ride lines work the same in that as long as you are in line by 11:59pm you will be able to ride.

Character lines can close early (possibly as early as 11:15?? - others can confirm) for those characters who are popular and have a substantial line in place.


----------



## McFly913

I believe character lines will close depending on the wait time. If it's 11 and there is an hour wait I think the line will close. I can be misinformed but I believe this is the case.

Attractions are open up until the last second. As long as you are in the line before the rope is pulled across the entrance you will ride, no matter what the posted wait it.


----------



## anneboleyn

scrappinginontario said:


> Ride lines work the same in that as long as you are in line by 11:59pm you will be able to ride.
> 
> Character lines can close early (possibly as early as 11:15?? - others can confirm) for those characters who are popular and have a substantial line in place.



Yup you are right  I have seen them close the line for Jack and Sally at 10:45ish...and that was at an early September party that wasn’t sold out.


----------



## newestkg06

If we don't arrive before 4pm, say like 4:15, for the Aug 28th party, how bad will the wait at the entrance be to get in? Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Not that bad at all.


----------



## goldie09

Not sure if this has ben answered yet, and if it has - could anyone point me to the post?

We're going to the first party (AH SO SOON!). A member of our party is very eager to meet Sulley, and I know he's at the dance party which is not an official meet. Would she still be able to snap a picture with him at the dance party?


----------



## sheila14

anneboleyn said:


> 3 weeks from today is the first MNSSHP! Craziness! Can’t wait to hear about the new overlays for the rides and find out if there are any other new additions to the party


Candy candy


----------



## anneboleyn

sheila14 said:


> Candy candy


----------



## FoxC63

goldie09 said:


> Not sure if this has ben answered yet, and if it has - could anyone point me to the post?
> 
> We're going to the first party (AH SO SOON!). A member of our party is very eager to meet Sulley, and I know he's at the dance party which is not an official meet. Would she still be able to snap a picture with him at the dance party?



Yes, provided it's still going to happen.  This is the point I made a while ago, Disney currently has the new dance party featured on their website but not the Scream.  Again I'm wondering if they'll have both or just the new one.


----------



## Melanie230

anneboleyn said:


> View attachment 339773



We have been to so many MNSSHP but last year we went and they had a TON of candy.  The most I have ever seen.  Every other year before that we rarely got any candy.  It was always gone before we grabbed any.  That is a huge plus for Disney...it is great they have fixed that issue.


----------



## FoxC63

Do you and/or your kids say "Trick or Treat" to the CM's or just walk up to them with your bag open?


----------



## yoda22

FoxC63 said:


> Do you and/or your kids say "Trick or Treat" to the CM's or just walk up to them with your bag open?


We always say "Trick or Treat" and wish the CM's a "Happy Halloween!"


----------



## scrappinginontario

Melanie230 said:


> We have been to so many MNSSHP but last year we went and they had a TON of candy.  The most I have ever seen.  Every other year before that we rarely got any candy.  It was always gone before we grabbed any.  That is a huge plus for Disney...it is great they have fixed that issue.



This is the first I've ever heard of them running out of candy.  This will be our first MNSSHP and many are recommending we wait until later in the evening to ToT both because lines will be shorter and because we won't have to carry the candy around for so long.

Is it normal that CMs run out of candy before the end of the night?  This might change up the order that we do some things.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> This is the first I've ever heard of them running out of candy.  This will be our first MNSSHP and many are recommending we wait until later in the evening to ToT both because lines will be shorter and because we won't have to carry the candy around for so long.
> 
> Is it normal that CMs run out of candy before the end of the night?  This might change up the order that we do some things.



Sorry I should have been more clear, It's the first I've ever read anything like this.  Nope, keep your plans as is.  I always attend the last parties of the season.  We do two parties every trip.  I wonder if OP is referring to the Allergy Friendly treats then I would have to somewhat agree.  In the beginning there is a really nice selection but towards the end we have first hand experience that the best choices are long gone or you are extremely limited to the amount given.


----------



## FoxC63

yoda22 said:


> We always say "Trick or Treat" and wish the CM's a "Happy Halloween!"



We do to and get one or two pieces of candy but others have gotten a nice handful.   What gives?


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> We do to and get one or two pieces of candy but others have gotten a nice handful.   What gives?



I have always gotten handfuls but we usually hit it at the very end


----------



## FoxC63

Prior to attending MNSSHP, one of the weirdest/unusual things I've ever seen on Halloween night was a woman driving her SUV while her preteen son was trick or treating.  This was in my neighbor hood.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Prior to attending MNSSHP, one of the weirdest/unusual things I've ever seen on Halloween night was a woman driving her SUV while her preteen son was trick or treating.  This was in my neighbor hood.



Oh that is really common where I am from! I grew up in farm country and the neighbors were about a mile away so we always had to have be driven there  We didn’t actually go trick or treating in town until I was about 9!


----------



## McFly913

Each treat place has a finite number of boxes of candy for the parties. Once the supply is gone they have to borrow from other areas, which is hard because other areas don't know how much they will go through. They are dropped off a few palates of candy backstage and it's there for the season with another delivery later on.

In the first few parties the candy is given out sparingly and it they try to establish how many boxes they go through a night.

CM are told to give out 3-4 pieces of candy per guest. Some CM give more if you are nice and some give quests with really cool costumes a good amount of candy.

There is no limit to the amount of times you can go through a treat location so go multiple times if you want more.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> Oh that is really common where I am from! I grew up in farm country and the neighbors were about a mile away so we always had to have be driven there  We didn’t actually go trick or treating in town until I was about 9!



I can see that.  We live in a subdivision.  Parents dress up and walk with their kids but only the kids go up to the door.  When it's uber cold we set up hot cocoa & coffee stations, most bring out their fire pits and sit in lawn chairs in front of the sidewalks to pass out candy.

Not sure why the parents don't come to the door.  Personally I wouldn't mind it.  If your dressed up ring my bell but you must say the magic words "Trick or Treat!".


----------



## FoxC63

McFly913 said:


> Each treat place has a finite number of boxes of candy for the parties. Once the supply is gone they have to borrow from other areas, which is hard because other areas don't know how much they will go through. They are dropped off a few palates of candy backstage and it's there for the season with another delivery later on.
> 
> In the first few parties the candy is given out sparingly and it they try to establish how many boxes they go through a night.
> 
> CM are told to give out 3-4 pieces of candy per guest. Some CM give more if you are nice and some give quests with really cool costumes a good amount of candy.
> 
> There is no limit to the amount of times you can go through a treat location so go multiple times if you want more.



Are you a CM?


----------



## McFly913

FoxC63 said:


> Are you a CM?



I was. I was in charge of a very busy treat trail for 3 years.


----------



## FoxC63

McFly913 said:


> I was. I was in charge of a very busy treat trail for 3 years.



Never mind!  Two dance parties it is!


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> Not sure why the parents don't come to the door.  Personally I wouldn't mind it.  If your dressed up ring my bell but you must say the magic words "Trick or Treat!".



Oh man, I agree! I waltz right up to the door with my daughter when we go trick or treating...but it is really only because I like to look inside people’s houses and it is slightly more acceptable and a little less creepy when you are escorting your kid to get candy lol

*I mean this in a non-creeper way lol. I just like to see how people decorate because I am not good at decorating.


----------



## yoda22

Rich M said:


> I have always gotten handfuls but we usually hit it at the very end


Yeah, it can vary CM to CM, but we typically make out pretty well toward the end of the party, with some giving two handfuls at a time.


----------



## Dug720

So if I'm understanding the allergy thing right... I'll get an allergy-friendly bag (which I think last year was teal - maybe it's always that?)...is there one location where you get the bags or do you just get them at the first station you go to? And then the CM will give me a token that I can take to one of two centers to exchange once I'm done doing the ToT thing? And at the centers there will be a chart where I select (based on availability obviously) something for each token I have?


----------



## FoxC63

yoda22 said:


> *two handfuls at a time*.


  Buddy, we need to Trick or Treat with you!


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> So if I'm understanding the allergy thing right... I'll get an allergy-friendly bag (which I think last year was teal - maybe it's always that?)...is there one location where you get the bags or do you just get them at the first station you go to? And then the CM will give me a token that I can take to one of two centers to exchange once I'm done doing the ToT thing? And at the centers there will be a chart where I select (based on availability obviously) something for each token I have?



Guests with food allergies can get a special *teal bag* that will designate them as having an allergy (teal is the color that represents food allergy awareness). *These bags can be picked up at the Main Entrance, Liberty Square Ticket Office, Town Square Theater or any of the trick or treat locations.  *[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989841"]Post #7[/URL]


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Does anybody think there will be any new character meet and greets this year? I wouldn't be surprised if someone from The Incredibles (like Edna Mode) joined the party.


----------



## yoda22

FoxC63 said:


> Buddy, we need to Trick or Treat with you!


Haha! We'll be there Sept. 23 if you want to join us! CM's may be a bit generous with candy because my DD is young and so excited to ToT at the party, maybe it helps boost their Halloween spirit. That and we stay until the bitter end to ToT and ride rides!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Does anybody think there will be any new character meet and greets this year? I wouldn't be surprised if someone from The Incredibles (like Edna Mode) joined the party.



I'm kinda thinking they might change a few character locations.  I'm still on the fence where the new dance party will be held, where exactly in Storybook Circus?  I posted a few options but no one responded.  The crowd level might be intense.

I would love to see Edna Mode!


----------



## FoxC63

Which WDW resort?


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> Which WDW resort?
> 
> View attachment 339796


Wilderness lodge?


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, provided it's still going to happen.  This is the point I made a while ago, Disney currently has the new dance party featured on their website but not the Scream.  Again I'm wondering if they'll have both or just the new one.




The Scream dance party is still on there.

*Attend the Scream-o-Ween Dance Party*
Dare to scare on Halloween in 2018 as you kick up your feet with Mike, Sulley and other favorite friends from Monstropolis.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Does anybody think there will be any new character meet and greets this year? I wouldn't be surprised if someone from The Incredibles (like Edna Mode) joined the party.



I wouldn't hope for more than one. Most years characters get dropped and not added. 

New additions in recent years were Moana and the return of the Tweedles.

I could see Edna, but I'd prefer a villain.


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> Wilderness lodge?



You Win!


----------



## FoxC63

mara512 said:


> The Scream dance party is still on there.
> 
> *Never mind I see it!  *Crazy that they put it down there and not grouped with the other dance party!
> 
> I must be overthinking too much to!  Thank you for pointing that out to me!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Hmm, where on the WDW website are you seeing that?
> 
> Not here
> View attachment 339808
> 
> or here...
> View attachment 339809
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Official link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...loween-party/?int_cmp=INS-intWDWtoWDW-MNSSHP#



Magic Kindgom!!!!  Do I win something cool???


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Magic Kindgom!!!!  Do I win something cool???



In 7 more days you could win a free gift card!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> In 7 more days you could win a free gift card!



Wow just like those radio contest never the right caller always too early


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> Wilderness lodge?



Every time I look down that long hallway, it really creeps me out!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Wow just like those radio contest never the right caller always too early



I think you'd have a better chance at winning something during my Halloween Party.  I have more then just one prize to give away.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> Which WDW resort?
> 
> View attachment 339796



Is that a personal pic, or from the Internet?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Question for the MNSSHP thread pros.  Is the sell out data on one of the first few posts 100% accurate/dependable?

I was following another party thread earlier today debating the sell out of a particular date, so I was just curious. 

TY!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Is that a personal pic, or from the Internet?



Both.  It's my photo of WL hallway and the internet contributed the twins!  But could you imagine running into them after attending a Halloween party?  Wait for it... wait.... *Woof!
*


----------



## andrniki

FoxC63 said:


> Both.  It's my photo of WL hallway and the internet contributed the twins!  But could you imagine running into them after attending a Halloween party?  Wait for it... wait.... *Woof!
> *


You make me laugh so much!  My husband is looking at me like, what is so funny!  Woof!  Keep it up!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I’ll be honest, still not sure I understand the Woof jokes.  But I do know I don’t think I’ll be able to enjoy a stay at WL again.


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> We do to and get one or two pieces of candy but others have gotten a nice handful.   What gives?



My daughter (adult) and I went for the first time last September. We got very little candy, but we were cheerful and always said Happy Halloween. I kept reading about how much candy people got, and I was wondering why our experience was so different. But it didn’t really matter to us, and we had lots of fun.


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> You Win!





FoxC63 said:


> In 7 more days you could win a free gift card!


If I have enough posts by then I will try to join in!



FoxC63 said:


> Every time I look down that long hallway, it really creeps me out!


I haven’t been there yet, but I know what I’ll be thinking of now when I finally do!  lol



FoxC63 said:


> I think you'd have a better chance at winning something during my Halloween Party.  I have more then just one prize to give away.


 That’s awesome that you’re doing this! Gives us something else to look forward to as we impatiently wait for our next trips!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I think you'd have a better chance at winning something during my Halloween Party.  I have more then just one prize to give away.


I’m so sad I can’t do this. I just can’t ask to get off early from babysitting that day.


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> If I have enough posts by then I will try to join in!
> 
> 
> I haven’t been there yet, but I know what I’ll be thinking of now when I finally do!  lol
> 
> 
> That’s awesome that you’re doing this! Gives us something else to look forward to as we impatiently wait for our next trips!



Keep posting! 14 posts a day and on ANY thread!  There are three right below have fun!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I’m so sad I can’t do this. I just can’t ask to get off early from babysitting that day.



I'm sure you can peep in every now and then!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

...so about that Halloween party haha


----------



## adelaster

FoxC63 said:


> *Halloween 2018 Disney Pin Preview
> 
> View attachment 339501
> *
> This image was taken during the June 2018 Pin Trading Night.
> Link:  https://disneypinsblog.com/pin-trading-night-june-2018-recap/
> 
> More items can be found here:
> Post #4: Sorcerer of The Magic Kingdom Card & Merchandise


Ah, now I want chip & dale, but I'm not sure they won't be sold out by our dates.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I'm sure you can peep in every now and then!


I can try but I don’t like to sit on my phone too long when I’m babysitting.


----------



## FoxC63

adelaster said:


> Ah, now I want chip & dale, but I'm not sure they won't be sold out by our dates.



Agreed!  Hate when that happens!


----------



## Disneylover99

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Question for the MNSSHP thread pros.  Is the sell out data on one of the first few posts 100% accurate/dependable?
> 
> I was following another party thread earlier today debating the sell out of a particular date, so I was just curious.
> 
> TY!



It’s hard to know what’s completely accurate. This thread seems to indicate the first sold out party was on Sept. 24th. Touring plans seem to indicate the first sold out party wasn’t until October. Regardless, I’ve seen nothing to indicate on any blog that the first party last year was a sell out. 

https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Question for the MNSSHP thread pros.  Is the sell out data on one of the first few posts 100% accurate/dependable?
> 
> I was following another party thread earlier today debating the sell out of a particular date, so I was just curious.
> 
> TY!



Just a bit confused here on which date or if you're asking in general?  I know when a party sells out someone usually posts an image from WDW's ticket website which indicates sold out, I've also seen several posts from fellow DISers stating a particular date has sold out followed by images taken from twitter based on reliable sources like WDW News Today, Blog Mickey etc. I've never really paid that much attention to it. It is odd that there is a discrepancy between what the DIS has vs Touring Plans.  My money is on the DIS.  I know for a fact @monique5 does her due diligence to post accurate information.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Question for the MNSSHP thread pros.  Is the sell out data on one of the first few posts 100% accurate/dependable?
> 
> I was following another party thread earlier today debating the sell out of a particular date, so I was just curious.
> 
> TY!



*Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)

*9/24* was reported by @smitch425 [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-410#post-58243637"]Post #8187[/URL].
*9/26 *was reported by @avic77 [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-413#post-58250157"]Post #8250[/URL]
*10/15* was reported by @iugen94 [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-436#post-58333541"]Post #8703[/URL] and @monique5 on [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-436#post-58333592"]Post #8704[/URL]
*10/31 *was reported by @GraceMonica [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-428#post-58300933"]Post #8542[/URL]


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> *Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)
> 
> *9/24* was reported by @smitch425 Post #8187.
> *9/26 *was reported by @avic77 Post #8250
> *10/15* was reported by @iugen94 Post #8703 and @monique5 on Post #8704
> *10/31 *was reported by @GraceMonica Post #8542


Whoa! You’re like a human database.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> *Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)
> 
> *9/24* was reported by @smitch425 Post #8187.
> *9/26 *was reported by @avic77 Post #8250
> *10/15* was reported by @iugen94 Post #8703 and @monique5 on Post #8704
> *10/31 *was reported by @GraceMonica Post #8542



Thanks! I was mainly just asking if the info on Post #3 is 100% accurate/reliable.  There was another thread yesterday where there was some debate if the first party last year sold out (some DISers on that thread swore that it did), which isn’t list above or on Post #3. Mainly just curious as I’ve usually assumed this thread is more accurate than other sources.


----------



## FoxC63

Also for you AP holders here is a confirmed report that an AP Entrance is open for MNSSHP as well as an in depth party report from a sold out date 9/24!  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-413#post-58250665"]Post #8259[/URL] by @only hope 

I went to the (sold out) party on 9/24. It felt very crowded trying to walk around, until after the fireworks when thousands of people left. My goals were to meet J&S with minimal wait time once they came out, to meet Belle & Gaston, to see the entertainment, ride thunder mountain after dark, and to meet whoever had short lines after the fireworks, preferably Donald, Daisy, and Cruella. We are passholders, so rides are not important- that would be a waste of our time.

*3:20*- in car and realize there is no way I will be at the gate by 3:40. Our driving route from our Disney Springs hotel takes us right by the Lost and Found building, so mom pulls in and I hop out to walk. This turns out to be an excellent decision as I make it to the gate fairly quickly but it is almost an hour before mom walks in the gate due to a backup in the parking lot and a very long delay before the ferryboat left.

*3:50*ish- *use AP line to get in park, walk through train tunnel and around to the other side to get a wristband. Can't just cut across as there are ropes. Friendly CM scans my ticket, I get a wristband.*

*4:00*- arrive at *J&S* line which has formed in the shade. I am far from being the first like I wanted but there are not too many people. I guess a 20-30mn wait once they are out based on much experience meeting characters over the years. CM's come out and change the direction of the line to go towards the bridge but we are still in the shade. A few minutes later they set up the ropes, we all have to move, and now I am in the sun. Drat. Let the sweating begin. The fairly pleasant weather we had the past few days has vanished and it is back to hot and humid. I text mom to drop off the fan while she enjoys air conditioned activities. Note, anyone wanting to see the *Tiki Room* before the party may have trouble- the sign said it closed at six but it was already closed around 5:30 when mom attempted to see it. Later that night I talk to someone else who got in line for J&S at 4:20 and waited two hours.

*5:01*- J&S walk out to cheers. The line moves painstakingly slow for the next twenty minutes, then gets a bit faster. I am close to the front when a break is announced at 5:40; they leave at 5:44. I was chatting with other people and didn't see them come back. When I realized they were back and checked the time, it was 5:48. I think the mayor cancelled the meeting the second they were offstage and they turned right around and came back immediately.  The line seems to move quickly now and I walk out done at 5:54. Sally established I was from Birthdayland and we decided Jack would try to talk to Santy Claws to bring snow over there. It was a very fun interaction.

*5:54*- We walk to the bypass because I skipped it earlier. We wait about five minutes to get a picture with the photo frame. Then we wander around trying to find an open quick service with a short line for dinner. No such thing seems to exist. Since it is a sold-out party and it is now *6:20*, I am certain a line must be forming for *Belle and Gaston*. I do not want to wait in long lines during the actual party. I decide to abandon mom and head over there.

*6:25- *arrive at the tavern and wander around trying to figure out if I am in the right place as I see no line. I ask some people standing around and no one is waiting for them. Is it the same place as during the day? The ropes set up extend past the photo spot. I find some pictures online that show it being the same place. Two other people show up also trying to figure it out. We decide it is the same place and start a line. No one else comes until at least 6:35, maybe a few minutes later. Mom finds me, ridiculously overpriced smoothie in hand, and I go get a slightly less overpriced stuffed pretzel in the tavern with little wait. By 7:00 the line doubles back and goes past the gift shop entrance. Maybe this is why the ropes go so far back?

*7:01*- Belle comes out. Moment of suspense wondering if Gaston is late; he shows up 30 seconds later, much to Belle's displeasure. I kind of wish I was fourth or fifth in line instead of second so I can watch them interact. Oh well. It was a fun m&g. I want a shot of just me reading a book ignoring Gaston, which Belle was gracious about. Gaston says the book says Belle will marry Gaston. I questioned his ability to read and he admitted to making stuff up. 

We head over to Frontierland to watch the *7:15* *Cadaver Dans* performance, which ought to be called Cowboy Cadaver Dans. I go to the spot marked on the app in front of the Trading Post, which turns out to be wrong. It was further down, in front of the last building before you hit the gap before Country Bears. I dash over there and about five minutes in after people leave, manage to get a front row standing spot. They were great, but the only Halloween song was the Boo to You song. They finish at 7:30. 

*7:30*- walk over to *HM* not to ride, but to enjoy the presence of the ghosts on the lawn. It is crowded but there is room on the far left, so we make our way over there. When we arrive, the butler and one madame are out. The madame leaves after a few minutes but the butler stays. He is a lot of fun. A lot of people left when the madame did. The other madame comes out about ten minutes later. We leave at 7:55. On our way out, we ask a CM how long the ghosts will be out. He says until midnight.

*8:00*- arrive at castle for the 8:15 *Hocus Pocus* show. It seems like everyone else has the same idea. We did not expect or want to stand up front, but there is nearly nowhere to stand without walking to the back of the hub. We opt to stand at the edge of the structure with the water fountains on the left side. We can't see the left side of the stage. Still better than wasting 30mn or more of a five hour event to secure a better spot. We have never seen Hocus Pocus. Mom likes it; I thought it was pretty boring except for the Oogie Boogie song.

*8:35?* I didn't look at the time but the show is supposed to be 20 minutes long. Mom heads to Frontierland for a* parade *spot. She gets a great one just past the last popcorn stand before you hit Splash Mountain, close to the bridge so we can dash out afterwards. She is in the second row and everyone in front of her is sitting. I head to Aloha Isle to get the HM dessert.

*8:42*- arrive at *Aloha Isle*. I reached the front at 8:50. I am shocked at how tiny the dessert is when they bring it out. It is actually a good size for one person, but the price ought to be about three dollars. It makes the huge $5.99 Darth Vader cupcake seem like a deal- and I won't even buy that at full price. It is maybe two inches wide, slightly less tall, and about five inches long. Luckily for me, Mickey decides to give it to me for free for my birthday. It was very good though.

*8:55*?- I find mom and due to people shifting and some spilled milk, there is now room for me to stand (but not sit due to said milk) at the front.

*9:10*- The horseman has not come. We are thinking he won't at this point when the CM start clearing the path. The music starts and to my dismay, everybody stands up and rushes to the rope. No one has any sense of personal space or courtesy. To my right, a lady has some long souvenir sticking out of her bag and it keeps hitting me. She leans far over the rope with her huge ipad, blocking my view. The next person over leans over a little less far with her phone. For the entire parade. I have about two inches between me and the person on my left, and at times zero inches between me and the person behind me. This is ridiculous. The parade is excellent of course. The only disappointment is the shovel guys march right past us.

After the parade we go to *thunder mountain*. It says ten minutes but it is a walk on. We are among the first to arrive after the parade. By the time we get off, it says fifteen minutes and probably is as people were still pouring into the line. We slowly make our way to the hub for fireworks. On the way we hit our first ToT stations, at SM, Pirates, the Tiki Room, and Jungle Cruise. SM gives us about three pieces. It was not worth the long walk. None of the lines took more than a few minutes. 

Just after *9:55* we arrive at the sidewalk just after Casey's. Plenty of room. Excellent view. Some fireworks on the left are blocked by a tree but there are so many trees and other tall objects there aren't many places with a perfect view. Turns out we are right next to a speaker.

*10:35*- arrive in the *Circus area* and check the character lines out. Donald and Daisy looks like an hour. Minnie is not much better. But hey, Goofy has hardly anybody. We get in line at 10:38. I leave to check on Cruella and get water. Cruella is not there at the moment and her line is fairly long too. I rejoin mom and to my surprise, we are third from the front. We finish with Goofy at 10:50.

*10:51*- Minnies line is looking much better and we join it. She takes a candy break for literally a minute and comes back out. How did she eat that quickly? We are done at 11:05.

*11:05*- check on Cruella again. It is still long, but not as long as it was. I'm debating whether it is worth it and how long it really is and decide to get in line and see how it moves. We walk past the CM on the steps make it down all the stairs and a little farther before he stops chatting with another CM and stops us. Cruella's line is closed. Maybe he should have stopped us before we walked past him. Though, if it's closed, it must be a slow moving line as it didn't look like a 55 minute line. We would have been leaving after realizing how slow it was anyways.

*11:12*- arrive at *Eric and Ariel's* line. Three groups in front of us. It is at the cartographers. Apparently the wind was blowing in the wrong direction and getting Ariel wet. She didn't want to turn into a mermaid and they had moved. A break for Ariel and Eric is announced. A fifteen minute break, not a switch off like the other characters. We make a comment about how long that is and the CM says that is nothing compared to the hour and a half break earlier. We hope to get through before the break; no one is behind us. But no, they leave at promptly 11:15. Eric is very quiet. Are we sure he is a talking character? Ariel recommends I have seaweed cake next for my birthday. They kindly posed for a photo alone at my moms request.

*11:15*- We walk over to get the *skeleton shot*. Done at 11:20.

*11:21*- Return to *Ariel and Eric*. Nobody is there except the two people who were in front of us when we left. A few minutes later a line starts forming. They return at 11:32. We finish a few minutes later. We stop in Pinocchio for candy and then go to the *HM* to watch the ghosts.

*11:45*- We arrive and no one is there. We tell the CM we were told they would be there until midnight and ask if they're coming back. He looks at the time and assures us they are. We wait around for a few minutes and no one shows up. We doubt they would come out at this point for so little time, so we leave slightly disappointed. We wait five minutes for a magic shot on Main Street. I really want a headless horseman shot, but all the lines look to be fifteen minutes long so we leave. We take the ferryboat and have no wait to catch a tram, though a monorail arrives and the line behind us extends past the rails. Getting out of the parking lot is a nightmare. It turned out there was terrible wreck by the gas station, with only one lane open for a short space. It cleared up after that.

I really wish my work schedule had allowed me to attend one of the slow parties right after the hurricane. It was a lot of fun, but it is frustrating to have such long lines for party exclusive things. Who wants to wait more than twenty minutes for anything during a five hour event? You won't get much done if you do. We observed a very long line for the popcorn bucket in Liberty Square at 7:30.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks! I was mainly just asking if the info on Post #3 is 100% accurate/reliable.  There was another thread yesterday where there was some debate if the first party last year sold out (some DISers on that thread swore that it did), which isn’t list above or on Post #3. Mainly just curious as I’ve usually assumed this thread is more accurate than other sources.



The first party very well could have sold out by last minute walk-ins and went unreported, I wouldn't dismiss that at all.


----------



## FoxC63

On Sept. 24, 2017 DISer's noticed their MDE accounts were blank!  

@cuteandfluffy626 
"Guys I need help!  We are leaving tomorrow so I just checked MyDisneyExperiance on both my app and on my computer and EVERYTHING IS GONE!!  My hotel reservations, my dining and fast passes! I'm really freaking out!" [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-409#post-58242172"]Post #8167[/URL]

@Farro [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-409#post-58242202"]Post #8170[/URL]

@lindsayjs [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-409#post-58242209"]Post #8171[/URL]

@Kindermouse posted an image of her account.  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2017-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/page-409#post-58242230"]Post #8173[/URL]



Why am I posting this?  To stress my point that Disney's system isn't perfect and things can and will happen.


----------



## FoxC63

So much history in these threads!


----------



## gumbo1009

I am guessing the answers will be "no clue / random / can't predict," but here goes... 

I really want to see the "shovel" folks do their routine - does anyone have any suggested locations in Frontierland where we should line up to see that?  (I ask because I realize they are probably taking breaks and just walking some of the time...) 

: ) thanks!


----------



## jriveiro724

I noticed that Disney has posted on their "park hours" section the times for the first party.

Looks the same as last year's August party.

Hocus Pocus: 8:30, 10:45, midnight
Boo to You: 9:15, 11:15
HalloWishes: 10:15

Any guesses on which new characters will be joining the party?

Also, will the new Disney Jr. dance party affect the character locations of last year? (i.e. Cruella, Donald/Daisy, Goofy, etc.). I haven't heard of where they will be having this party.


----------



## pooh'smate

I am having a moment and can not find the posts about your party on Aug 3rd can you point me in the right direction please?


----------



## Sparkly

I was at the 9/26 sold out party, we also found frustratingly long lines for the party-specific characters! But we did manage to meet the Seven Dwarfs half an hour before the end with very short lines which was really cool! Wasn't expecting that. We also made the mistake of waiting for so long for the parade and fireworks and wasting time there.

Next time, I really want to see Moana and the Red Queen. (and our party is Tuesday night so hopefully not nearly as crowded!)


----------



## dachsie

pooh'smate said:


> I am having a moment and can not find the posts about your party on Aug 3rd can you point me in the right direction please?


Look at Post #10
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/


----------



## FoxC63

jriveiro724 said:


> I noticed that Disney has posted on their "park hours" section the times for the first party.
> 
> Looks the same as last year's August party.
> 
> Hocus Pocus: 8:30, 10:45, midnight
> Boo to You: 9:15, 11:15
> HalloWishes: 10:15
> 
> Any guesses on which new characters will be joining the party?
> 
> Also, will the new Disney Jr. dance party affect the character locations of last year? (i.e. Cruella, Donald/Daisy, Goofy, etc.). I haven't heard of where they will be having this party.



Hours were posted on July 18.  Have a look see:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989875"]Post #11[/URL] and [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989837"]Post #3[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

gumbo1009 said:


> I am guessing the answers will be "no clue / random / can't predict," but here goes...
> 
> I really want to see the "shovel" folks do their routine - does anyone have any suggested locations in Frontierland where we should line up to see that?  (I ask because I realize they are probably taking breaks and just walking some of the time...)
> 
> : ) thanks!



This happens during the Boo-To-You Parade.  Times have been posted on the itinerary thread Post #3

Edit:  The Gravediggers were also available for a meet & greet as seen here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-22#post-59087111"]Post #427[/URL]


----------



## mrocco90

Hi we’re be in Disney and September and I’m trying to pick which Halloween party to go to. It’s between 23rd, 25th, or the 28th. We typically go every year on Halloween and it’s always sold out. It’s always been a great experience but I would love to try one that isn’t sold out. I noticed last year the 24th and 26th sold out, I’m wondering if that had to do with Yom Kipper.


----------



## terrybsw

FoxC63 said:


> *Hocus Pocus*​
> View attachment 339665
> 
> A look down memory lane...​Hocus Pocus movie starring Sarah Jessica Parker, Bette Midler and Katy Najimi  was released on July 16, 1993 and Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular! first debuted at WDW in 2015.  This year Disney will be celebrating it's 25th Anniversary!
> 
> *2015*
> Disney released three women's "Costume T-shirts" that resembled the Sanderson Sisters’ outfits. Disney Design Group artist Richard Terpstra used high-resolution images of the actual dresses from the live-action film to design the T-shirts.
> View attachment 339666
> 
> Richard also designed the “Sanderson Sisters Witch Museum” graphic that was on a short-sleeve tee, long-sleeve tee and hooded sweatshirt.
> View attachment 339668
> 
> For those attending the MNSSHP in October these were available and sold out quickly.
> View attachment 339670
> 
> DPB Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-parks-online-store-from-september21-27-2015/
> 
> *2016*
> The Costume T-shirts were released again but with a looser fit.
> View attachment 339669
> And Disney offered costume T-shirt inspired by the character William “Billy” Butcherson (left) as well as graphic T-shirt and hooded sweatshirt with artwork created by Disney Design Group artist Cortney Williams. The artwork features dialogue and iconic elements from the film.
> View attachment 339667
> 
> And two more his/her T-shirts for the party
> View attachment 339671
> 
> along with an ornament and Exclusive AP Pin.
> View attachment 339672
> 
> DPB Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-parks-online-store-from-september-5-11-2016/
> 
> *2017  *
> What a year!  In 2017 Disney offered these unique items but just prior to the first party or so it was all pulled, rumor has it, it was due to legal/copyright issues.
> View attachment 339674
> 
> What I did find in late October were the "redesigned" Hocus Pocus merchandise.
> T -shirt / Tank top / ornament
> View attachment 339676
> 
> I'm super excited to see what Disney cooks up for us this year during MNSSHP.


Are there 2018 MNSSHP shirts you can buy ahead of time to wear to the party?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mrocco90 said:


> Hi we’re be in Disney and September and I’m trying to pick which Halloween party to go to. It’s between 23rd, 25th, or the 28th. We typically go every year on Halloween and it’s always sold out. It’s always been a great experience but I would love to try one that isn’t sold out. I noticed last year the 24th and 26th sold out, I’m wondering if that had to do with Yom Kipper.



The 23rd is a Tuesday, those are traditionally the lowest attendance days. Might be your best bet, though there are no guarantees.


----------



## RJstanis

Tips and Strategy question...

Just curious as I work on my "party itinerary". My kids have decided to forgo characters for the most part this year unless there is minimum waits (which I'm totally down with lol). The only ones they have a true interest this year are Pooh characters and Donald Duck. Which would you line up for around the 6:30ish mark and which would you chance in the last hour of the party (if you have a guesstimate on wait times in that last hour, that would be awesome too ? As of now, my plan is to be in that back New Fantasyland area for the last hour to see what luck, if any, we have with the characters back there, and/or a ride on Space Mountain (if we decide to skip the midnight showing of Hocus Pocus).


----------



## FoxC63

terrybsw said:


> Are there 2018 MNSSHP shirts you can buy ahead of time to wear to the party?



Typically anything with "2018 MNSSHP" on it is sold only at Magic Kingdom during the party.  What you will find online are "Halloween" only. 

This assortment was available online in 2017:


Many of the items here were also sold online prior to the party.
https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/2017-halloween-merchandise-at-walt-disney-world-photos/

Also note you may also find party merchandise on the app after the event is over.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Tips and Strategy question...
> 
> Just curious as I work on my "party itinerary". My kids have decided to forgo characters for the most part this year unless there is minimum waits (which I'm totally down with lol). The only ones they have a true interest this year are Pooh characters and Donald Duck. Which would you line up for around the 6:30ish mark and which would you chance in the last hour of the party (if you have a guesstimate on wait times in that last hour, that would be awesome too ? As of now, my plan is to be in that back New Fantasyland area for the last hour to see what luck, if any, we have with the characters back there, and/or a ride on Space Mountain (if we decide to skip the midnight showing of Hocus Pocus).



This link may help you as it contains posted wait of those who attended the 2017 parties:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587124"]2017 Character's to Meet![/URL]


----------



## dachsie

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The 23rd is a Tuesday, those are traditionally the lowest attendance days. Might be your best bet, though there are no guarantees.


Actually the 25th is the Tuesday.  That's when I am going.


----------



## chris3947

I'm sure this has been covered but I cannot find it.  What happens between park close at 6 and the party starting at 7?  Sounds like the party rides keep running, but do the non-party rides all shut down at 6?  And does that mean you just need to be in line at 6, or do they start clearing the line earlier on some rides so that they stop operating at 6?  Thank you!


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> This link may help you as it contains posted wait of those who attended the 2017 parties:
> 2017 Character's to Meet!


@FoxC63 I am not understanding the times that are listed next to the characters in that link


----------



## emme24

chris3947 said:


> I'm sure this has been covered but I cannot find it.  What happens between park close at 6 and the party starting at 7?  Sounds like the party rides keep running, but do the non-party rides all shut down at 6?  And does that mean you just need to be in line at 6, or do they start clearing the line earlier on some rides so that they stop operating at 6?  Thank you!



Yes, I wondered this as well. We attended MNSSHP in October 2015. The park did not close at 6 and reopen at 7. Instead, they cleared the park prior to 7 of non-party guests. Party guests could arrive as early as 4 in costume.

Is the park really closing? Is everyone out at 6 and party guests re-entering at 7?


----------



## Meghan4

mrocco90 said:


> Hi we’re be in Disney and September and I’m trying to pick which Halloween party to go to. It’s between 23rd, 25th, or the 28th. We typically go every year on Halloween and it’s always sold out. It’s always been a great experience but I would love to try one that isn’t sold out. I noticed last year the 24th and 26th sold out, I’m wondering if that had to do with Yom Kipper.


We will be there the same time!
I chose the 23rd party, because just in case of bad weather I would have two other days that week to go the party. Also, I think it’s fun to kick off your week at Disney with that party.


----------



## DisFam4

emme24 said:


> Yes, I wondered this as well. We attended MNSSHP in October 2015. The park did not close at 6 and reopen at 7. Instead, they cleared the park prior to 7 of non-party guests. Party guests could arrive as early as 4 in costume.
> 
> Is the park really closing? Is everyone out at 6 and party guests re-entering at 7?


No, the park does not close at all.  If you do not have a MNSSHP wrist band you will not be allowed to enter a ride queue after 6pm.  Between 6pm and 7pm is when the ride queues will end up emptying of all non party guests (you can enter as a party guest with wrist band all night starting from entry).


----------



## Burlingtondw

At previous parties has there been a show or anything at 7 to official kick off the party?


----------



## chris3947

DisFam4 said:


> No, the park does not close at all.  If you do not have a MNSSHP wrist band you will not be allowed to enter a ride queue after 6pm.  Between 6pm and 7pm is when the ride queues will end up emptying of all non party guests (you can enter as a party guest with wrist band all night starting from entry).



Thanks! When do the rides that are closed for the party stop operating?


----------



## FoxC63

Burlingtondw said:


> At previous parties has there been a show or anything at 7 to official kick off the party?



There is an announcement.


----------



## FoxC63

chris3947 said:


> Thanks! When do the rides that are closed for the party stop operating?



What rides are you referring to?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> There is an announcement.



If that 45 seconds of audio doesn't get one excited for some MNSSHP, not sure what will.


----------



## Tomh

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If that 45 seconds of audio doesn't get one excited for some MNSSHP, not sure what will.


Yup, that got it done!


----------



## chris3947

FoxC63 said:


> What rides are you referring to?



Not all rides are open during the party, right? Like splash mountain? My original question was when do those rides stop? What if you are in line for them at 6?


----------



## FoxC63

chris3947 said:


> Not all rides are open during the party, right? Like splash mountain? My original question was when do those rides stop? What if you are in line for them at 6?



It seems a few here are confused with Disney closing at 6pm. This does not mean the park will literally be closed down and everyone must leave Magic Kingdom or that nothing is operational.

The park closes down to Day Guests ONLY.
Everything continues to operate as normal, including rides, shows, restaurants and stores.
CM's rope off areas to prevent Day Guests from staying in the parks.
They also check to see if you have your party wristband when going on rides, shopping, standing in character lines and sitting down to watch the parade.
Exclusive MNSSHP items like LE pins and Magicbands cannot be purchased without the party wristband being worn.
If Day Guests are at a restaurant they will be escorted to the main entrance immediately following their meal, stragglers too.
Don't be surprised how many times you'll be asked to show your party wristband, this is a good thing. We all paid a lot of money for this special ticketed event and those who didn't pay need to leave.
Splash Mountain does not close down. Here is a list of Open Attractions during MNSSHP 2018 
*Main Street, U.S.A.*

Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom
*Adventureland*

The Magic Carpets of Aladdin
Pirates of the Caribbean
Swiss Family Treehouse
A Pirate's Adventure ~ Treasures of the Seven Seas
*Frontierland*

Country Bear Jamboree
Splash Mountain
*Liberty Square*

Haunted Mansion
*Fantasyland*

Prince Charming Regal Carrousel
“It’s a small world”
Peter Pan’s Flight
The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh
Mad Tea Party
Under the Sea ~ Journey of The Little Mermaid
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
*Storybook Circus*

Dumbo the Flying Elephant
The Barnstormer
*Tomorrowland*

Astro Orbiter
Buzz Lightyear’s Space Ranger Spin
Space Mountain
Tomorrowland Speedway
Tomorrowland Transit Authority PeopleMover
WDW MNSSHP Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...ry-halloween-party/#/drawer=drawerAttractions

The only rides that actually close down are Hall of Presidents, Jungle Cruise, Tom Sawyer Island and Tiki Room.  These close down at 6pm.  However, we do have a confirmed report last year that the Tiki Room closed at 5:30.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

RJstanis said:


> Tips and Strategy question...
> 
> Just curious as I work on my "party itinerary". My kids have decided to forgo characters for the most part this year unless there is minimum waits (which I'm totally down with lol). The only ones they have a true interest this year are Pooh characters and Donald Duck. Which would you line up for around the 6:30ish mark and which would you chance in the last hour of the party (if you have a guesstimate on wait times in that last hour, that would be awesome too ? As of now, my plan is to be in that back New Fantasyland area for the last hour to see what luck, if any, we have with the characters back there, and/or a ride on Space Mountain (if we decide to skip the midnight showing of Hocus Pocus).



I think the Pooh characters are very annoying. They leave for 15 minute breaks, they leave during the parade, they leave all the time. 

Whereas the ducks just turn the corner and usually come right back out from their breaks.

I'd say line up for the Poohs around 6-6:15, finish them first.

Though the ducks' lines seem to always stay long.


----------



## scrappinginontario

chris3947 said:


> I'm sure this has been covered but I cannot find it.  What happens between park close at 6 and the party starting at 7?  Sounds like the party rides keep running, but do the non-party rides all shut down at 6?  And does that mean you just need to be in line at 6, or do they start clearing the line earlier on some rides so that they stop operating at 6?  Thank you!





chris3947 said:


> Thanks! When do the rides that are closed for the party stop operating?


 To ride rides that are closed during the party (e.g. Big Thunder Mountain) everyone (including party guests) need to join the line by 5:59.  Once the ropes go across nobody else will be allowed to enter the line.

After that ride, those with party wrist bands may continue to enjoy all open attractions. Those without wristbands are directed towards Main Street.

Last year friends were at Alberta Tree when MVMCP started.  They were taken to Main Street but in their case only near Casey’s Corner and not all the way to the park entrance.  They could still shop but not purchase party exclusive merchandise.  Not sure if this is the norm but was their experience in Nov.


----------



## emme24

At what time can you enter the park in costume?


----------



## chloelovesdisney

The one ride I want to go on is closed, why would they stop BTMRR for the party?  Bah humbug.


----------



## famsen

BTMRR was always open during past MNSSHPs and one of the most popular rides. Why would that change? Maybe a misprint? That's happened many times before.


----------



## scrappinginontario

famsen said:


> BTMRR was always open during past MNSSHPs and one of the most popular rides. Why would that change? Maybe a misprint? That's happened many times before.


 It could be but many of us have contacted Disney about it since the party attractions were announced and the published attractions that will be open has not changed.

As much as I want it to be open I’m not planning on it so used one of my 3 FPs for BTMRR.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  It's just an expression.  Mostly in awe, good or bad. As in Woof!  TSA made me throw away my candy! or Woof!  What an amazing job on those costumes. I honestly don't know where I picked it up.  I'll keep an eye on it though.



I noticed it but caught on to the meaning. never gave it much thought though.


----------



## Best Aunt

Interesting post over on the DVC Boards.  I haven’t noticed this info elsewhere.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-early-entry-confirmed.3696481/


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Interesting post over on the DVC Boards.  I haven’t noticed this info elsewhere.
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-early-entry-confirmed.3696481/



It's only interesting if it's official, have you seen an official announcement from Disney?


----------



## FoxC63

emme24 said:


> At what time can you enter the park in costume?



Adults at 4pm or earlier if they have an ADR.


----------



## FoxC63

chloelovesdisney said:


> The one ride I want to go on is closed, why would they stop BTMRR for the party?  Bah humbug.





famsen said:


> BTMRR was always open during past MNSSHPs and one of the most popular rides. Why would that change? Maybe a misprint? That's happened many times before.



Currently BTMRR is not on the list of Open Attractions however there's no confirmation it will be closed at all.  BTMRR has not "always" been open during MNSSHP there is a long paper trail showing when it was under refurbishment.
*Refurbishments a look see... *

*Splash Mountain*
August 28th through November 16th, 2017
January 8th through February 1st, 2018

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
April 4th through to July 15th, 2016
August 8th through November 18th, 2016

I agree BTMRR has been open for some who attended the earlier parties but then it closed down for refurbishment at a later date so not everyone could ride it.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Wish I had booked a FP for BTMRR, they're all gone now.  Maybe we'll get lucky and get on the line right before 6pm, we have a FP for Splash from 5:30p-6p.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> Currently BTMRR is not on the list of Open Attractions however there's no confirmation it will be closed at all.  BTMRR has not "always" been open during MNSSHP there is a long paper trail showing when it was under refurbishment.
> *Refurbishments a look see... *
> 
> *Splash Mountain*
> August 28th through November 16th, 2017
> January 8th through February 1st, 2018
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad*
> April 4th through to July 15th, 2016
> August 8th through November 18th, 2016
> 
> I agree BTMRR has been open for some who attended the earlier parties but then it closed down for refurbishment at a later date so not everyone could ride it.



If it’s going to be open why wouldn’t Disney have updated their site by now???  Many people (myself included) have written to enquire if it’s open and every single time that I’m aware of the response from Disney (personalized emails responding directly to my question) has been that at this time the ride is not showing as being open during the party.

Saying it might be open is discouraging people from getting FPs and possibly missing out on a ride they really want to go on.

History or not....let’s provide people with the PUBLISHED 2018 party information.

If something changes then at that time change your tune but it frustrates me each time someone says BTMRR is currently showing as a closed party attraction, another person talks about historical info rather than current facts.

I’d really like for brmrr to be open too but there’s a lot of things I’d like that I may never get.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> * If something changes then at that time change your tune*



Woof!  That's harsh!  

The fact is anyone and everyone can get a FP+ for BTMRR provided it's available and if they happen to be all gone the ride is still available up to 6pm.   Don't understand the frustrating confusion.  The information is on WDW's Official website as being an open attraction until such time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  That's harsh!
> 
> The fact is anyone and everyone can get a FP+ for BTMRR provided it's available and if they happen to be all gone the ride is still available up to 6pm.   Don't understand the frustrating confusion.  *The information is on WDW's Official website as being an open attraction until such time*.


  This is when I lose you.  Why can’t it be an open attraction during normal park hours but NOT during the party just like Jungle Cruise, Enchanted Tales with Belle etc?  I’ve looked at a couple of different websites and none of them are showing any of these to be open during the party.  

This is why I’m confused.  Every other site I find says it’s closed yet here people say maybe it’s not.


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinginontario said:


> This is when I lose you.  Why can’t it be an open attraction during normal park hours but NOT during the party just like Jungle Cruise, Enchanted Tales with Belle etc?  I’ve looked at a couple of different websites and none of them are showing any of these to be open during the party.
> 
> This is why I’m confused.  Every other site I find says it’s closed yet here people say maybe it’s not.



It's hard to imagine Disney closing down this particular ride after 6pm.  Not saying that it couldn't happen but stressing they've never done that before and it just doesn't make sense. It is a top attraction.  I've seen year after year one of those mountain rides Spash or BTMRR closed for refurbishment and once its closed, it's closed all day and all night long. 

We are still in the early stages of items being added to the refurbishment list, so that's not off the table.  What will happen if it goes on the list?  You will get an email stating you need to select another FP+  or Disney might just give you an anytime pass.  Too much is still unknown to declare anything at this point.   This I agree is very stressful and disappointing.

Planning a vacation shouldn't be this hard and for those with the dreaded email it won't be over until their vacation is complete. Talk about a stressful vacation!


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> It's only interesting if it's official, have you seen an official announcement from Disney?



I have not seen anything official (re DVC members begin let in early), I'm not saying this is accurate -- but I still think it's interesting that someone was told this.  

I've been following this thread since the first post, and it seems to me that people frequently post about what cast members have told them when there has been no official confirmation.  It lets people know that it's a potential issue and they should keep their eyes and ears open for official denials or confirmation.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> I have not seen anything official (re DVC members begin let in early), I'm not saying this is accurate -- but I still think it's interesting that someone was told this.
> 
> I've been following this thread since the first post, and it seems to me that people frequently post about what cast members have told them when there has been no official confirmation.  It lets people know that it's a potential issue and they should keep their eyes and ears open for official denials or confirmation.



Yes, just recently when Disney announced new promotions for AP holders.  These event were new too and they (some) received emails and Disney's website even had the information listed.  Why wouldn't DVC members be given the same consideration.


----------



## CvilleDiane

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, just recently when Disney announced new promotions for AP holders.  These event were new too and they (some) received emails and Disney's website even had the information listed.  Why wouldn't DVC members be given the same consideration.



I'll definitely update this thread if I get an email from DVC.  I'm not surprised to hear rumors before official announcements, but I'd expect an email or dvc site update about this benefit soon if it's really going to happen!


----------



## coolingjupiter

Is there still the kiss good night on party nights?  I’ve never seen it and my party night would be the only chance I would have on this vacation. TIA!


----------



## Haley R

coolingjupiter said:


> Is there still the kiss good night on party nights?  I’ve never seen it and my party night would be the only chance I would have on this vacation. TIA!


They’ve been doing it for after hours so I feel like they would for the parties too


----------



## j2thomason

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, just recently when Disney announced new promotions for AP holders.  These event were new too and they (some) received emails and Disney's website even had the information listed.  Why wouldn't DVC members be given the same consideration.


DVC has events that APs do not have. So it doesn't surprise me that they are now creating events for APs. Also, many DVC members have APs.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

scrappinginontario said:


> This is the first I've ever heard of them running out of candy.  This will be our first MNSSHP and many are recommending we wait until later in the evening to ToT both because lines will be shorter and because we won't have to carry the candy around for so long.
> 
> Is it normal that CMs run out of candy before the end of the night?  This might change up the order that we do some things.


DH and I went in 2016 and when we walked in at 3:45 it was so hot we decided not to get any candy as we feared it would melt. We finally decided to get some around 10:30 and could not find any stations that had any left. Some stations were packed up probably because of lack of candy. We did notice people running around with multiple bulging bags of candy though. We were there for the special events anyway.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

I have a couple of questions. I have tried reading but can’t seem to find exactly what in want to know. First, we will be going on October 31st; are they allowing FPS for party ticket only guests? I have read somewhere that certain rides will have special effects. If so, and you get an early fp before the party time, will the attraction still have special effects? Thanks!


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

I'm officially going!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mambo Junkie said:


> I have a couple of questions. I have tried reading but can’t seem to find exactly what in want to know. First, we will be going on October 31st; are they allowing FPS for party ticket only guests? I have read somewhere that certain rides will have special effects. If so, and you get an early fp before the party time, will the attraction still have special effects? Thanks!



Special effect rides:

Mad tea party black lights

Space mountain some projections

Potc some sort of real life pirate interaction.

None of those should start before the party does.


----------



## disneyjr77

disneyjr77 said:


> What is the latest we can get our tickets online and get the advance purchase discount?  We don't want to get them yet, because we don't want to get rained out...when we did the party in 2015 it was pouring 95% of the night and no fun.  I'd rather not waste the money this year.



Uggghhhhh, i'm dying, i really want to buy our tickets but i'm just so afraid it's going to rain.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

disneyjr77 said:


> Uggghhhhh, i'm dying, i really want to buy our tickets but i'm just so afraid it's going to rain.



What date were you wanting to go?
If its in August or the first half of September you can pretty much count on rain. 
Is rain really going to make or break whether you go to the party?
I went Sept 2nd 2016, Sept 1st 2017, and I'll be going August 31st 2018. In 2016 and 2017 it rained quite a bit during MNSSHP and I am prepared for it again this year. All I do is toss a poncho on and make the best of it.


----------



## disneyjr77

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> What date were you wanting to go?
> If its in August or the first half of September you can pretty much count on rain.
> Is rain really going to make or break whether you go to the party?
> I went Sept 2nd 2016, Sept 1st 2017, and I'll be going August 31st 2018. In 2016 and 2017 it rained quite a bit during MNSSHP and I am prepared for it again this year. All I do is toss a poncho on and make the best of it.



We're looking at the August 28 party.  We went at the end of September 2015 and it rained the whole night, was miserable, and the shows were cancelled, so if it looks like it's going to rain the night of the party we're not going to go.  Afternoon showers are fine, i just worry about it raining during the party. 

Normally rain doesn't bother us, we deal with it and keep going but for the party i don't want to do that.


----------



## Luv2trav

Has anyone done the dessert party during the party? is it worth it? We are thinking about it. We have never done a dessert party before and I hate trying to get spots before the fireworks.


----------



## PolyRob

Luv2trav said:


> Has anyone done the dessert party during the party? is it worth it? We are thinking about it. We have never done a dessert party before and I hate trying to get spots before the fireworks.


I think it depends on what you are trying to get out of it. I personally only did the terrace party last year to alleviate the stress of standing/waiting for a spot to view the show for my mom with mobility issues. After all the trick or treating and waiting in line for characters, it was a wonderful way to decompress. She now loves/embraces the rentable scooters so I will not be paying additional $ during a paid ticketed event where I get candy.

I will say it was enjoyable and the treats were yummy, but I do not personally see value in doing it again this year. However last year it was worth it to me based on the situation.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

famsen said:


> BTMRR was always open during past MNSSHPs and one of the most popular rides. Why would that change? Maybe a misprint? That's happened many times before.



I've added an extra park day just to ride BTMRR!  We will also be getting to the party at 4pm and riding it as many times as possible before they close it off.


----------



## FoxC63

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> I'm officially going!



 Great news!


----------



## KT0191

New MNSSHP exclusive Scorcers of the Magic Kingdom card announced!
https://www.facebook.com/143728699029618/posts/1813429918726146/


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

disneyjr77 said:


> Uggghhhhh, i'm dying, i really want to buy our tickets but i'm just so afraid it's going to rain.



Same here!!


----------



## Burlingtondw

When we were in disney in 2016 BTMRR was closed for refurb during the party months


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

KT0191 said:


> New MNSSHP exclusive Scorcers of the Magic Kingdom card announced!
> https://www.facebook.com/143728699029618/posts/1813429918726146/



Orange Bird!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*number of exclamation marks directly proportional to my level of excitement


----------



## FoxC63

KT0191 said:


> New MNSSHP exclusive Scorcers of the Magic Kingdom card announced!
> https://www.facebook.com/143728699029618/posts/1813429918726146/





Here's what it looks like, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MommatoLandE

FoxC63 said:


> *Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)
> 
> *9/24* was reported by @smitch425 Post #8187.
> *9/26 *was reported by @avic77 Post #8250
> *10/15* was reported by @iugen94 Post #8703 and @monique5 on Post #8704
> *10/31 *was reported by @GraceMonica Post #8542



I didn't realize 9/26 (the 2017 equivalent to 9/25) was sold out last year!  I got excited when I saw that Touring Plans ranked it as the 4th best party to attend this year.  If the post from last year was accurate, then Touring Plans seems to have a disconnect.  Was there a weather issue that may have caused more people to go on 9/24 and 9/26?  Maybe people rescheduling it after the hurricane?


----------



## FoxC63

MommatoLandE said:


> I didn't realize 9/26 (the 2017 equivalent to 9/25) was sold out last year!  I got excited when I saw that Touring Plans ranked it as the 4th best party to attend this year.  If the post from last year was accurate, then Touring Plans seems to have a disconnect.  Was there a weather issue that may have caused more people to go on 9/24 and 9/26?  Maybe people rescheduling it after the hurricane?



Not to bash Touring Plans, but they did get a few things wrong last year with their predictions and they explain it on their site. 

Link:  https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## Pdollar88

disneyjr77 said:


> We're looking at the August 28 party.  We went at the end of September 2015 and it rained the whole night, was miserable, and the shows were cancelled, so if it looks like it's going to rain the night of the party we're not going to go.  Afternoon showers are fine, i just worry about it raining during the party.
> 
> Normally rain doesn't bother us, we deal with it and keep going but for the party i don't want to do that.



Oh no, I foolishly hadn’t even thought about rain. I’m going on Sept. 9. I’m not worried about walking around in the rain, but my whole purpose in going this year is to see the Hocus Pocus show. Fingers crossed that it isn’t cancelled! 

I’d also prefer to see the fireworks and amazing parade, but I have seen those before. It would be disappointing but not the end of the world if I miss those.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

disneyjr77 said:


> Uggghhhhh, i'm dying, i really want to buy our tickets but i'm just so afraid it's going to rain.



We went the last day in August they had it last year and it rained alot. We still had fun but we're not so happy with the rain.


----------



## mesaboy2

PM me if interested in working out a trade for the MNSSHP SOTMK Orange Bird card, I have several cards from past years and no plans to attend this year’s party.  TIA.

ETA:  I’ve gotten quite a few offers and am all set.  Thanks to all who responded!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pdollar88 said:


> Oh no, I foolishly hadn’t even thought about rain. I’m going on Sept. 9. I’m not worried about walking around in the rain, but my whole purpose in going this year is to see the Hocus Pocus show. Fingers crossed that it isn’t cancelled!
> 
> I’d also prefer to see the fireworks and amazing parade, but I have seen those before. It would be disappointing but not the end of the world if I miss those.



If it does rain and the shows are cancelled there has been reports that guest services will give you a ticket to another party (though I wouldn't count on that as a guarantee, but it doesn't hurt to ask).

If there is even a hint of rain on your party night, I'd be sure to see the first Hocus Pocus show.


----------



## Best Aunt

I went to Disneyland in September two years ago -- spent the day in the parks and stayed for the Halloween party.  It poured during the day.  The rain stopped for the party.  I thought it never rained in Southern California.


----------



## grumpy28

Add me to the list of those waiting to buy tix until I can see the weather forecast. Our only night to go is Sept 3. If its a shower or two, we can deal. If its an all out torrential rain, with shows cancelled and such, nah.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Best Aunt said:


> I went to Disneyland in September two years ago -- spent the day in the parks and stayed for the Halloween party.  It poured during the day.  The rain stopped for the party.  I thought it never rained in Southern California.



Those are the best parties though. Unless it was already sold out in advance, the rain during the day will probably scare people off from buying a ticket day of.


----------



## Rich M

Best Aunt said:


> I went to Disneyland in September two years ago -- spent the day in the parks and stayed for the Halloween party.  It poured during the day.  The rain stopped for the party.  I thought it never rained in Southern California.



Someones prayers must have been answered that day because usually September/October is Indian summer for us in California and it can be worst then summer for us.


----------



## Haley R

We are waiting to buy our tickets too but for a different reason. We leave Chicago at 5 am so I’m not sure if we will feel up to going to a party that night. I’m pretty sure we will go but we aren’t rushing into anything.


----------



## FoxC63

mesaboy2 said:


> PM me if interested in working out a trade for the MNSSHP SOTMK Orange Bird card, I have several cards from past years and no plans to attend this year’s party.  TIA.



I have traded in the past with @mesaboy2 and have been very happy with the results.  Unfortunately I'm going solo and attending one party but I would most certainly recommend trading with him!


----------



## coolingjupiter

We are going to the party on September 9th and the idea of rain and hurricane season has been swirling around my head ever since I booked the party tickets.  It is what it is, I guess.  I’ve been dying to see the “Hocus Pocus” show ever since it was announced, but then again, I want to see everything as I’ve never been before.  We’ll just have to go on indoor rides repeatedly and eat lots of food if it gets rained out.  I just have this vision of us sitting on a curb on Main Street in ponchos with our costumes underneath (and my handmade merman crown slowly falling apart and painted shoes soaked through), completely drenched, shoving handfuls of wet candy into our faces.


----------



## Lsdolphin

grumpy28 said:


> Add me to the list of those waiting to buy tix until I can see the weather forecast. Our only night to go is Sept 3. If its a shower or two, we can deal. If its an all out torrential rain, with shows cancelled and such, nah.




Funny, me too same night and same feeling!


----------



## FoxC63

Duplicate post!  Please see:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-239#post-59543504"]Post #4770[/URL]


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Going on the 11th October and hoping it doesn’t rain. Granted, I’m Scottish so used to getting wet quite often but it’s the only night we’ve got tickets for MNSSHP so keeping my fingers crossed that it’ll be dry..


----------



## Best Aunt

DVC Members: the Member website now says this on the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party page

*New in 2018 — Earlier Entry*
In 2018, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit.

Even if you are not a member, you can go to the member website and see this info without logging in as a member.
https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/

Click on DISCOUNTS ON MICKEY'S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY to see the info I just copied and pasted.

Here's the direct link: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> DVC Members: the Member website now says this on the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party page
> 
> *New in 2018 — Earlier Entry*
> In 2018, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit.
> 
> Even if you are not a member, you can go to the member website and see this info without logging in as a member.
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/
> 
> Click on DISCOUNTS ON MICKEY'S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY to see the info I just copied and pasted.
> 
> Here's the direct link: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/



You guys are so lucky!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> You guys are so lucky!



You have to know a DVC member Foxy one


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> You have to know a DVC member Foxy one



I do but we're not traveling at the same time and I'm not so sure I'd ask.    Where exactly is that fine line anyway?!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> I do but we're not traveling at the same time and I'm not so sure I'd ask.    Where exactly is that fine line anyway?!



I have my old DVC card before I had to give it up but honestly if I had it and could get someone in 2 hours early I would do it.  I wonder how that will work for the FP now.


----------



## Best Aunt

The DVC member website doesn't seem to say how many people a DVC member can take in with them at 2:00 pm.  Perhaps DVC members will get an email with more details prior to the first party.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I have my old DVC card before I had to give it up but honestly if I had it and could get someone in 2 hours early I would do it.  I wonder how that will work for the FP now.



Hmm, that is interesting.


----------



## kristenrice

Best Aunt said:


> DVC Members: the Member website now says this on the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party page
> 
> *New in 2018 — Earlier Entry*
> In 2018, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit.
> 
> Even if you are not a member, you can go to the member website and see this info without logging in as a member.
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/
> 
> Click on DISCOUNTS ON MICKEY'S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY to see the info I just copied and pasted.
> 
> Here's the direct link: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


THIS was the best news ever!!

I'm taking my daughters (13 and 15) and we weren't planning on spending a lot of time at the MK on this trip.  The girls have 5-day park tickets for our 7-day trip (I have an AP) so we were planning to use our MNSSHP ticket as our MK day and get in right at 4pm.  The girls put dinner at BOG on their "must-do" list and the only time I was able to get (as of now) was 6pm.  Now that we can get in to the park at 2pm, we can get in over 3 hours of attractions before dinner.  After dinner, we can start enjoying the party. We can get almost 8 hours of park time (after allowing 2 hours for dinner at BOG) which should be plenty of time to take in the attractions that we want to see.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

disneyjr77 said:


> Uggghhhhh, i'm dying, i really want to buy our tickets but i'm just so afraid it's going to rain.


It happened to us once, We were going to go on Tuesday but pushed back this one just in case it rains, gives us more changes to go to guest services and get the tickets moved.


----------



## CvilleDiane

FoxC63 said:


> I do but we're not traveling at the same time and I'm not so sure I'd ask.    Where exactly is that fine line anyway?!



Never hurts to ask! 

I have an AP, but now my previously perfectly timed 2pm BBB reservation for DD means I won't be able to meet up with anyone right then to get them in (assuming we'd be allowed a few guests like membership magic stuff.)


----------



## Haley R

Well we aren’t dvc members so stinks for us


----------



## Dug720

KT0191 said:


> New MNSSHP exclusive Scorcers of the Magic Kingdom card announced!
> https://www.facebook.com/143728699029618/posts/1813429918726146/



Are these automatically given or do you have to go and ask for them? I've never done the game.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Dug720 said:


> Are these automatically given or do you have to go and ask for them? I've never done the game.




You must go and request them. Usually there is a CM standing in the area in front of Fire Station in front of park to the left as you enter park. they will ask to see your wristband and mark it when they give you the card. One per person.
I have heard they also give them out up in area around Hall of Presidents near Christmas shop.


----------



## Dug720

Lsdolphin said:


> You must go and request them. Usually there is a CM standing in the area in front of Fire Station in front of park to the left as you enter park. they will ask to see your wristband and mark it when they give you the card. One per person.
> I have heard they also give them out up in area around Hall of Presidents near Christmas shop.



Thank you!


----------



## bcwife76

Best Aunt said:


> DVC Members: the Member website now says this on the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party page
> 
> *New in 2018 — Earlier Entry*
> In 2018, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit.
> 
> Even if you are not a member, you can go to the member website and see this info without logging in as a member.
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/
> 
> Click on DISCOUNTS ON MICKEY'S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY to see the info I just copied and pasted.
> 
> Here's the direct link: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/



This is fantastic news!! We only have party tickets, no park tickets - getting in 2 hours earlier is a huge bonus for us as this is our first time to MK (last year we did Epcot), coming from the west coast. Glad to have the extra time to get the 'lay of the land' as it were!!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> DVC Members: the Member website now says this on the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party page
> 
> *New in 2018 — Earlier Entry*
> In 2018, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit.
> 
> Even if you are not a member, you can go to the member website and see this info without logging in as a member.
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/
> 
> Click on DISCOUNTS ON MICKEY'S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY to see the info I just copied and pasted.
> 
> Here's the direct link: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


Was just coming to report this. Now to completely redo my plans for party day now....LOL


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> I have heard they also give them out up in area around *Hall of Presidents near Christmas shop*.



I believe they stopped doing that years ago?  Pretty sure.


----------



## FoxC63

RE:  DVC announcement



Rich M said:


> I wonder how that will work for the FP now.



I'm not concerned with FP's as I am with Character Lines.  This could really back things up if they allow guests to start forming lines even earlier, the potential is not good, not at all!  

FP is still limited to 3 pre booked, then 4th, 5th etc will be based on availability that day.  Nope!  Can't say I'm worried about that!


----------



## CJK

After reading that DVC members can enter the party at 2pm, I wished that AP holders would get the same benefit. However, then I realized that AP holders don't need that benefit, since they can enter the park at any time of day! Lol


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

I can finally join the thread instead of just lurking! I just booked our end of Sep/very beginning of Oct trip. I’m a Halloween fanatic and have never been to MNSSHP. Needless to say, I can’t wait!


----------



## Princess Steph

Best Aunt said:


> DVC Members: the Member website now says this on the Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party page
> 
> *New in 2018 — Earlier Entry*
> In 2018, Members and their guests can enter Magic Kingdom park 2 hours earlier than ever before—as early as 2:00 PM. Simply present your valid Disney Vacation Club Membership Card and your event ticket at the main entrance touch points to take advantage of this benefit.
> 
> Even if you are not a member, you can go to the member website and see this info without logging in as a member.
> https://disneyvacationclub.disney.go.com/
> 
> Click on DISCOUNTS ON MICKEY'S NOT-SO-SCARY HALLOWEEN PARTY to see the info I just copied and pasted.
> 
> Here's the direct link: https://disneyvacationclub.disney.g...s/ticket-tour/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween/


Do you know if this is for all DVC or direct purchase only?


----------



## Best Aunt

Princess Steph said:


> Do you know if this is for all DVC or direct purchase only?



Good question.  I personally have not been told either way yet (re whether DVC resale buyers can enter the park early or if this is a direct buyers perk).  If I get more info I will post it.


----------



## Haley R

I guess since we went ahead and booked extra tickets we will try to be at the mk early. I don’t enjoy the idea of standing in line even longer for characters though (if they let lines form that early)


----------



## PolyRob

Princess Steph said:


> Do you know if this is for all DVC or direct purchase only?


I would assume it is a member benefit requiring a blue card so those grandfathered in with older resale contracts, the 25 direct points from 2016 - 2017 and now the 75 direct points.


----------



## RJstanis

Lsdolphin said:


> You must go and request them. Usually there is a CM standing in the area in front of Fire Station in front of park to the left as you enter park. they will ask to see your wristband and mark it when they give you the card. One per person.
> I have heard they also give them out up in area around Hall of Presidents near Christmas shop.



I can't remember, can you get the normal pack of cards in the 4-7 window in addition to the Halloween card afterwards? I wanted to say we've done both but can't remember


----------



## Mambo Junkie

If we are unable to get a fast pass for the party (the couple of hours before the official party starts, are we able to get SDFP with a party only ticket?
Also, if the characters come out prior to 7 PM does that mean anyone, whether party goer or not, can get in line to do the meet and greet?
Normally, DH and I go without children, so this time it's all about the characters. We want to see the fireworks and parade, but the priority is the M&Gs.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Since this is considered "Membership Magic/Membership Extra" it looks like it will be a blue DVC card holder event only.


----------



## Dean1953

If you show up at 2 and enter using your Party ticket, does that mean that the area behind Main Street also opens at 2, or will the DVC members that enter at 2 be required to get their bags and initial treat bag at 4 at one of various locations?  Also, will exclusive MNSSHP merchandise be available for purchase at 2?


----------



## Rich M

PolyRob said:


> I would assume it is a member benefit requiring a blue card so those grandfathered in with older resale contracts, the 25 direct points from 2016 - 2017 and now the 75 direct points.





GinnyBear's_mom said:


> Since this is considered "Membership Magic/Membership Extra" it looks like it will be a blue DVC card holder event only.



So you just show them the Blue DVC card and they let you in?  How would they identify that with getting FP at the 60 day mark?


----------



## PolyRob

Rich M said:


> So you just show them the Blue DVC card and they let you in?  How would they identify that with getting FP at the 60 day mark?


I am not sure the FP+ system will recognize the DVC affiliation and allow earlier FP+ booked at 60 days out for a member and his/her guest, but if you are on a resort reservation you should still be able to make the FP+ selections for the regular window prior to the party time mentioned in the thread.

I am just saying I believe Disney will only allow members with direct points or those grandfathered with a blue card to utilize this so it can advertise this as another "non-guaranteed" benefit to persuade guests to purchase or add-on direct rather than go resale. I assume you would show them your blue membership card with photo ID and you will be granted access similar to picking up DVC priced tickets at a window or checking-in to a moonlight magic event.


----------



## mesaboy2

Mambo Junkie said:


> If we are unable to get a fast pass for the party (the couple of hours before the official party starts, are we able to get SDFP with a party only ticket?
> Also, *if the characters come out prior to 7 PM does that mean anyone, whether party goer or not, can get in line to do the meet and greet?*
> Normally, DH and I go without children, so this time it's all about the characters. We want to see the fireworks and parade, but the priority is the M&Gs.



Nope.  Historically, CMs go through the M&G queue and verify everyone has party credentials.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Just a bit confused here on which date or if you're asking in general?  I know when a party sells out someone usually posts an image from WDW's ticket website which indicates sold out, I've also seen several posts from fellow DISers stating a particular date has sold out followed by images taken from twitter based on reliable sources like WDW News Today, Blog Mickey etc. I've never really paid that much attention to it. It is odd that there is a discrepancy between what the DIS has vs Touring Plans.  My money is on the DIS.  I know for a fact @monique5 does her due diligence to post accurate information.





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Thanks! I was mainly just asking if the info on Post #3 is 100% accurate/reliable.  There was another thread yesterday where there was some debate if the first party last year sold out (some DISers on that thread swore that it did), which isn’t list above or on Post #3. Mainly just curious as I’ve usually assumed this thread is more accurate than other sources.



100% accurate! 
I get emails. Check blog sites, other unofficial (but reliable) Disney websites, etc. Then I check Disney website to verify note no longer available. CMs, friends of CMs and other loyal Disers are good about posting those details too, if I'm not quick to post. I also check with moderator on another thread if needed.


----------



## Pdollar88

mesaboy2 said:


> Nope.  Historically, CMs go through the M&G queue and verify everyone has party credentials.



Like the Christmas party last year, I’m again hoping that people will be kind to me and let me pop out of line to use the restroom and pick up my wristband. Only downside to solo traveling.


----------



## ArielSRL

Best Aunt said:


> The DVC member website doesn't seem to say how many people a DVC member can take in with them at 2:00 pm.  Perhaps DVC members will get an email with more details prior to the first party.


I’m very much wondering this. We have our immediate family (DH, 2 sons, and me) as well as my stepson and girlfriend flying in from Colorado. They are not staying in our room but I manage all their plans on my MDE.


----------



## FoxC63

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> I can finally join the thread instead of just lurking! I just booked our end of Sep/very beginning of Oct trip. I’m a Halloween fanatic and have never been to MNSSHP. Needless to say, I can’t wait!



 to the party!!!


----------



## monique5

Have you seen this Spirit jersey?

*Hocus Pocus Spirit Jersey for Women*
$59.95









https://www.shopdisney.com/hocus-pocus-spirit-jersey-for-women-1477538


----------



## gqmom

FoxC63 said:


> I'm not sure when you're attending but the app should help you out.  I plan on watching the app during the parties.


What app do you suggest?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

monique5 said:


> 100% accurate!
> I get emails. Check blog sites, other unofficial (but reliable) Disney websites, etc. Then I check Disney website to verify note no longer available. CMs, friends of CMs and other loyal Disers are good about posting those details too, if I'm not quick to post. I also check with moderator on another thread if needed.



TY @monique5!


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> RE:  DVC announcement
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with FP's as I am with Character Lines.  This could really back things up if they allow guests to start forming lines even earlier, the potential is not good, not at all!
> 
> FP is still limited to 3 pre booked, then 4th, 5th etc will be based on availability that day.  Nope!  Can't say I'm worried about that!


I think they were referring to booking the fastpasses on the party ticket as they can now book them from 2pm on.  It will be interesting to see of they get THE email.


----------



## disneyjr77

Jadyreen1282 said:


> We went the last day in August they had it last year and it rained alot. We still had fun but we're not so happy with the rain.





grumpy28 said:


> Add me to the list of those waiting to buy tix until I can see the weather forecast. Our only night to go is Sept 3. If its a shower or two, we can deal. If its an all out torrential rain, with shows cancelled and such, nah.



As much as i want to get them now, i'm going to go with my original plan of waiting.  I'll check the accuweather hourly forecast (unless someone knows a better app  ) on sunday and if it looks like no rain i'll buy them.  

Another reason rain = no party is DD11 is being Evie and i got her custom ears and a beautiful tutu dress off Etsy, and i don't want the rain to ruin it and then she won't have it for real Halloween.


----------



## Tash87

Please, please, please forgive me for bringing this subject up yet AGAIN.......my FP booking day is coming up and I'm unsure whether to book FP for the hours before the party " officially" starts?

We have 14 day ultimate tickets (from uk) and I am not booking FP for our last day as we are planning on mini golf etc.

Just after some advice, I've read A LOT about it on here and I'm soooo confused with what to do


----------



## MommyTaraLee

For anyone keeping track - I got the dreaded email this morning... Our last day of FP+ reservations will be deleted on 8/1 (tomorrow).  

We are going to the 9/11 party and made FP+ reservations 3 weeks ago.  I did not make any changes to our reservations.  We are staying on rented DVC points and got our tickets from Undercover Tourist...

Now to go back through the thread to jog my memory on what we need to do...


----------



## MommatoLandE

MommyTaraLee said:


> For anyone keeping track - I got the dreaded email this morning... Our last day of FP+ reservations will be deleted on 8/1 (tomorrow).
> 
> We are going to the 9/11 party and made FP+ reservations 3 weeks ago.  I did not make any changes to our reservations.  We are staying on rented DVC points and got our tickets from Undercover Tourist...
> 
> Now to go back through the thread to jog my memory on what we need to do...


Has anyone made FPs and NOT gotten the email yet?


----------



## Dug720

MommatoLandE said:


> Has anyone made FPs and NOT gotten the email yet?



I have not gotten it, but as I have an AP (and the party clearly falls in the middle of my stay) I shouldn’t from what I understand.


----------



## tamerbelles

MommyTaraLee said:


> For anyone keeping track - I got the dreaded email this morning... Our last day of FP+ reservations will be deleted on 8/1 (tomorrow).
> 
> We are going to the 9/11 party and made FP+ reservations 3 weeks ago.  I did not make any changes to our reservations.  We are staying on rented DVC points and got our tickets from Undercover Tourist...
> 
> Now to go back through the thread to jog my memory on what we need to do...



Uh oh! We're going to the same party AND we also are staying on rented DVC points AND got tix through a third-party ... nothing in my inbox yet, but I'll be panicking all day.


----------



## KT0191

MommatoLandE said:


> Has anyone made FPs and NOT gotten the email yet?


I booked my FPs on July 3rd and I have not received an email yet (sooo hoping I don't).


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

I got the dreaded email
Here's a link to my experience on the MNSSHP FP+ thread. 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-booked-fps-any-canceled-fp-days.3696782/#post-59546607


----------



## MommyTaraLee

tamerbelles said:


> Uh oh! We're going to the same party AND we also are staying on rented DVC points AND got tix through a third-party ... nothing in my inbox yet, but I'll be panicking all day.



Good luck!


----------



## FoxC63

gqmom said:


> What app do you suggest?



I only have Disney's, I'm sure others can chime in too.  

To be honest with you, I'm not big on gadgets.  It took my husband years of hen pecking until I finally agreed to get a cell phone.  Then it took me FOREVER to abandon my Nokia 2760 flip phone!  It was the perfect size, nothing wrong with it why?! 


My husband bought me a Samsung 8S+ for birthday.  Idk, my son who never owned a phone knew all the ins & out before I did.  I'm still learning!


----------



## MommyTaraLee

For what it's worth...  I just got off of the phone with the internet help desk.  The CM said he thought I may have received the email because my 1st fast pass on the party day was to start before 4:00. 

He was able to give me the placeholders on my party day, so my last day won't be impacted.

BTW - Was I mistaken?  I thought booking the FP+ to start at 3:30 was ok....


----------



## FoxC63

Tash87 said:


> Please, please, please forgive me for bringing this subject up yet AGAIN.......my FP booking day is coming up and I'm unsure whether to book FP for the hours before the party " officially" starts?
> 
> We have 14 day ultimate tickets (from uk) and I am not booking FP for our last day as we are planning on mini golf etc.
> 
> Just after some advice, I've read A LOT about it on here and I'm soooo confused with what to do



You should be able to book FPs on party tickets without issue.  I don't understand, why would you be confused?


----------



## FoxC63

MommyTaraLee said:


> For what it's worth...  I just got off of the phone with the internet help desk.  The CM said he thought I may have received the email because my 1st fast pass on the party day was to start before 4:00.
> 
> He was able to give me the placeholders on my party day, so my last day won't be impacted.
> 
> BTW - Was I mistaken?  I thought booking the FP+ to start at 3:30 was ok....



It seems when you call IT you get a different answer each time.  Historically, FPs made on party tickets have been the following:

FP+ 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00

FP+ 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, 5:20-6pm

FP+ 3:25-4:25, 4:25-5:25 and 5:30-6:00

FP+ 3:30-4:30; 4:30-5:30; 5:30-6:00

The last FP ending at 6pm was new for 2017 and has followed through to this year.
Also note many party goers have the 3pm start time on their party tickets and had no issues even during last years party.


----------



## areno79

FINALLY purchased tickets for me and DH for MNSSHP on 9/16!


----------



## FoxC63

MommyTaraLee said:


> For anyone keeping track - I got the dreaded email this morning... Our last day of FP+ reservations will be deleted on 8/1 (tomorrow).
> 
> We are going to the 9/11 party and made FP+ reservations 3 weeks ago.  I did not make any changes to our reservations.  We are staying on rented DVC points and got our tickets from Undercover Tourist...
> 
> Now to go back through the thread to jog my memory on what we need to do...



Thank you for reporting.  So sorry this is happening to you.  It's recommended you check your emails and DME account daily even after they've been restored and this means while you're on vacation.  DISers also reported receiving a third email while on vacation.  Call Internet Help Desk (407) 939-4357


----------



## ArielSRL

Just saw on an official DVC FB post, answered by DVC, that members are allowed to bring up to 7 guests with them to get in at 2pm.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I can't remember, can you get the normal pack of cards in the 4-7 window in addition to the Halloween card afterwards? I wanted to say we've done both but can't remember



Yes you can.  I believe it's one pack per day.


----------



## FoxC63

Mambo Junkie said:


> If we are unable to get a fast pass for the party (the couple of hours before the official party starts, are we able to get SDFP with a party only ticket?



I'm not sure about SDFP on party tickets but you can on park day tickets.


----------



## Rich M

ArielSRL said:


> Just saw on an official DVC FB post, answered by DVC, that members are allowed to bring up to 7 guests with them to get in at 2pm.



That is great news for DVC folks. Maybe they would like to help a few people out lol


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> I think they were referring to booking the fastpasses on the party ticket as they can now book them from 2pm on.  It will be interesting to see of they get THE email.



Has a Blue DVC member tried booking a 2pm FP on their party ticket?


----------



## Tash87

FoxC63 said:


> You should be able to book FPs on party tickets without issue.  I don't understand, why would you be confused?


I was unsure due to the fact other people have had their FP's cancelled.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Has a Blue DVC member tried booking a 2pm FP on their party ticket?


The system will let you book FPs at any time during the day on your party ticket, at least it has in the past. Haven’t booked for this year yet, so not sure if it’s changed, but historically I could book a FP at 10 am if I wanted...I just wouldn’t be able to use it!


----------



## FoxC63

Tash87 said:


> I was unsure due to the fact other people have had their FP's cancelled.



There's really know way knowing if you'll be targeted.  None.  If you have park tickets I would use those and if you don't, use your party ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> The system will let you book FPs at any time during the day on your party ticket, at least it has in the past. Haven’t booked for this year yet, so not sure if it’s changed, but historically I could book a FP at 10 am if I wanted...I just wouldn’t be able to use it!



Right!  That's what I'm wondering, if you book it can you actually use it at 2pm.  This will be interesting!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Interesting, dvc members can get in at 2. So I assume that means costumes are acceptable at 2.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tash87 said:


> I was unsure due to the fact other people have had their FP's cancelled.


It’s recommended that you book all your regular days first then go back and do your party day. Some reports recommend booking only between 4 and 6, others have had success with their first FP before 4. But whatever you do, you may not be immune to the “dreaded email” so you must be diligent in watching your email and your account. And do NOT make any changes to your resort reservation after booking your FPs. This seems to trigger the email even for those who booked successfully.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Interesting, dvc members can get in at 2. So I assume that means costumes are acceptable at 2.



Oh, good point!  Didn't even cross my mind!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Right!  That's what I'm wondering, if you book it can you actually use it at 2pm.  This will be interesting!


Sure, if you’re in the park you can use it. The CMs letting you in will verify which ticket media you are entering on, but once inside any FP linked to MDE would be valid. Fastpasses are linked to your account, not a specific ticket.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Sure, if you’re in the park you can use it. The CMs letting you in will verify which ticket media you are entering on, but once inside any FP linked to MDE would be valid. Fastpasses are linked to your account, not a specific ticket.



Can you also make SDFP on a party ticket?


----------



## Tash87

FoxC63 said:


> There's really know way knowing if you'll be targeted.  None.  If you have park tickets I would use those and if you don't, use your party ticket.


How does the system know the difference in my party ticket and regular ticket? Now you've confused me even more!


----------



## FoxC63

Tash87 said:


> How does the system know the difference in my party ticket and regular ticket? Now you've confused me even more!



Just follow what @Cluelyss recommended

It’s recommended that you book all your regular days first then go back and do your party day. Some reports recommend booking only between 4 and 6, others have had success with their first FP before 4. But whatever you do, you may not be immune to the “dreaded email” so you must be diligent in watching your email and your account. And do NOT make any changes to your resort reservation after booking your FPs. This seems to trigger the email even for those who booked successfully.


----------



## Tash87

Cluelyss said:


> It’s recommended that you book all your regular days first then go back and do your party day. Some reports recommend booking only between 4 and 6, others have had success with their first FP before 4. But whatever you do, you may not be immune to the “dreaded email” so you must be diligent in watching your email and your account. And do NOT make any changes to your resort reservation after booking your FPs. This seems to trigger the email even for those who booked successfully.


Fab! Thank you 

This really helps and is the info I was looking for.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

FoxC63 said:


> I only have Disney's, I'm sure others can chime in too.
> 
> To be honest with you, I'm not big on gadgets.  It took my husband years of hen pecking until I finally agreed to get a cell phone.  Then it took me FOREVER to abandon my Nokia 2760 flip phone!  It was the perfect size, nothing wrong with it why?!
> View attachment 340519
> 
> My husband bought me a Samsung 8S+ for birthday.  Idk, my son who never owned a phone knew all the ins & out before I did.  I'm still learning!


 Flips were the BEST at being a PHONE


----------



## Haley R

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Flips were the BEST at being a PHONE


I had a pink razor that I was sad to give up


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I had a pink razor that I was sad to give up



Guessing no one is sad to have given up telling people not to call them until after a certain time lol


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Well, this new DVC early thing might cause me to rethink planning! 

I was sad that DD and DSIL were going to miss the regular fireworks because our other MK day turned out to be a party date.  

We have DVC  and APS.  The kids have 9 day tickets.   Or might make sense now to save an admission to use on one of our non park scheduled days.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Rich M said:


> Guessing no one is sad to have given up telling people not to call them until after a certain time lol



Or being trapped on the short cord when your parents were around.


----------



## sbarisch

MommatoLandE said:


> Has anyone made FPs and NOT gotten the email yet?


I have FP booked and have not gotten the dreaded email, at least not yet!


----------



## Best Aunt

ArielSRL said:


> Just saw on an official DVC FB post, answered by DVC, that members are allowed to bring up to 7 guests with them to get in at 2pm.



There's an official DVC FB page?


----------



## mesaboy2

mesaboy2 said:


> PM me if interested in working out a trade for the MNSSHP SOTMK Orange Bird card, I have several cards from past years and no plans to attend this year’s party.  TIA.



Thanks to all who responded, I’ve already been contacted by a dozen posters and going through them FCFS.  I’m sure somewhere in there we’ll work out a trade or two and help complete each other’s collections.  No more offers needed, but thanks again!


----------



## NMPensFan

Regarding fast passes on party nights, if I get the email, can I choose to cancel a different days passes instead of the ones before the party? I would rather cancel my Epcot day and keep the party ones.


----------



## scrappinginontario

How long does the line normally get to pick up the card?  Is it a pretty quick stop on your way past the firehall or does the line get substantial?

Our first FP is booked from 3:20 - 4:20 so not sure if I should try and stop to pick up a card or just keep moving to SDMT?


----------



## Cluelyss

NMPensFan said:


> Regarding fast passes on party nights, if I get the email, can I choose to cancel a different days passes instead of the ones before the party? I would rather cancel my Epcot day and keep the party ones.


Yes, you just need to cancel one day, doesn’t matter which one.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> How long does the line normally get to pick up the card?  Is it a pretty quick stop on your way past the firehall or does the line get substantial?
> 
> Our first FP is booked from 3:20 - 4:20 so not sure if I should try and stop to pick up a card or just keep moving to SDMT?


Assuming they are out at 4, it’s a quick stop. However, I have been to parties where they aren’t out yet at 4 and we needed to circle back.


----------



## NMPensFan

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, you just need to cancel one day, doesn’t matter which one.



Thanks!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

I booked our fastpasses almost 2 weeks ago then today went back and booked fastpasses for our MNSSHP day today. I only booked 2, one 4-5 then another 5:25-6pm. Anxious to see if I get the dreaded email to delete them.


----------



## FoxC63

My husband bought me a new car! 

 Yep, very out of the blue and surprised me with it earlier this evening!  Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited!


----------



## scrappinginontario

MommatoLandE said:


> Has anyone made FPs and NOT gotten the email yet?



I booked our FPs on Jun 27th and have not received the email.  I have made MANY changes to our reservation yet no email and FPs still in place.  Our earliest FP is booked from 3:20 - 4:20.

I think one thing that is unusual about our reservation is the the MNSSHP is the only ticket linked to my account as we will only be going to the party and water parks.  Using this trip as a surprise for my amazing DD and also hoping a Free Dining BounceBack may be in place for 2019 so will be hoping to book that too.  Time will tell about that one!


----------



## scrappinginontario

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Or being trapped on the short cord when your parents were around.



Or, finding out a sibling was listening in on another phone in the house!!


----------



## ArielSRL

Best Aunt said:


> There's an official DVC FB page?


Yep. It’s called Disney Vacation Club.


----------



## KdKyA

Curious if I will get the email when it's my turn to book. I have non-MK one park per day ticket plus a party ticket. Wonder how that will confuse the system lol. Wondering if it's maybe park hopper tickets that have the issues rather than single park tickets and then a party ticket. We are going to HS on the 4th of Oct using a regular ticket. Then only going to MK for the party on the 5th.


----------



## AndreaDM

I also have only the party ticket linked to my account and have made 3 fast passes that are still there. 3:20, 4:25, 5:30. Fingers crossed they stay!


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> My husband bought me a new car!
> 
> Yep, very out of the blue and surprised me with it earlier this evening!  Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited!



WOW CONGRATULATIONS  
I am 100% a Jeep person so I am excited for you!


----------



## cwilso1987

I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.

Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)

In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then. 

My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.


----------



## Jafar30

So it’s just 16 days from the first party.   That doesn’t feel right


----------



## Best Aunt

ArielSRL said:


> Yep. It’s called Disney Vacation Club.



Thanks!  

For those who are following along at home... I went to the DVC member page, and clicked on the Facebook icon at the bottom of the page.  It took me to this: https://www.facebook.com/pg/DisneyVacationClub/posts/

So presumably this is an official DVC Facebook page.

Someone asked on this page how many guests a DVC member can bring with them if entering the Magic Kingdom at 2:00 pm using just a party ticket.
The person posting for DVC replied: "You can bring up to seven Guests with you!"

So then someone said that she and her spouse both have dvc cards.  
The person posting for DVC replied: "The seven Guests are per DVC Membership card."

My question for you guys: If husband and wife jointly own one DVC contract, do they get two membership cards?  If yes, it appears that if they both remember to bring their membership cards with them, they can each get themselves plus 7 guests in at 2:00 pm.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cwilso1987 said:


> I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.
> 
> Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.



Obviously highly personal... I've been in that camp the last few years (DS will be in 2nd grade this year).  We usually do a "long weekend" MNSSHP trip sometime early Sept and hit either a Friday or Sunday party depending on the schedule, which means being out of school one day (either Friday or Monday).   

For K, we didn't really care.  For 1st grade, we were borderline on taking him out but did it anyway.  This year, we are probably not going to take him out and just work within the school/fall break calendar.  That being said, we'd still do a day or so if needed - it's not the end of the world and we do value our family travel time.  Not sure we'd plan three days (or let me say it another way, no way DW would let me do that!). 

From what I see of DS's friends/our peer group - we err on the more rigid side when it comes to school attendance.  Several of our friends take their kids out quite often, it seems.  

Anyway - no right, no wrong of course...just one family's perspective.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jafar30 said:


> So it’s just 16 days from the first party.   That doesn’t feel right



But it doesn't feel wrong either!  

"It's really not so scary...."


----------



## CMNJ

Best Aunt said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My question for you guys: If husband and wife jointly own one DVC contract, do they get two membership cards?  If yes, it appears that if they both remember to bring their membership cards with them, they can each get themselves plus 7 guests in at 2:00 pm.


 yes all owners listed on the deed are entitled to membership cards (both my husband and I have one). This is only supposedly avail to those with blue membership cards (direct buyers or those who were grandfathered in by DVC) as it is a membership magic extra.


----------



## Cluelyss

cwilso1987 said:


> I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.
> 
> Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.


As others have said, this is very subjective and personal. We’ve pulled our kids out for up to a week at a time when they were younger. Last time we did that my oldest was in 2nd grade and had some trouble catching up before the end of the semester (we pulled her the 1st week in December), so that was the last time we did a long trip during the school year. Since then, we’ve pulled them for a day or two at a time, working around school breaks for all of our trips (and generally we’ve found they don’t miss much if they’re gone the day before or after a break). This year they will miss a day and a half before fall break and a day before Christmas break and I don’t feel bad about it at all. Family time is just as important as school time (if not more important), and missing a day or two here and there is unlikely to affect their studies. Now, once my kids are in high school, I probably won’t pull them for vacations at all, but for now they can afford to miss a few days! Just my opinion! (And for reference, my oldest will be in 5th grade this year.)


----------



## bethbuchall

Jafar30 said:


> So it’s just 16 days from the first party.   That doesn’t feel right



That means in 16 days my vacation will be over  But it also means that it’s almost ready to start!


----------



## GillianP1301

cwilso1987 said:


> I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.
> 
> Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.



You're right, it is personal preference and I've always been in the camp that we don't miss school for anything other than illness (my son is starting 5th grade this year). However, I have no issue with those who choose to do so and in your scenario where it's 1 day in August and then 2 days in November, I would have less issue then if it were 3 days or a week all together. Making up a day or two here or there is a lot easier than longer.


----------



## GillianP1301

Jafar30 said:


> So it’s just 16 days from the first party.   That doesn’t feel right



Weird but exciting! I'm not at that first party (we're doing 8/28 and 8/31), but I'm so excited that I can now say it's this month! Only at Disney can I go along with Hallowe'en in August and not find it weird at all. It's magical!


----------



## iivye

cwilso1987 said:


> hinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.



We do 4 or 5 long weekends a year at Disney or Universal and my daughter will miss school on those Fridays.  She is starting high school this year and I already have two trips planned where she will miss a day.  When she was younger I was able to take her out of school for multiple days in a row but it got to the point that the catch up was just too difficult so I keep it to one day.  The one exception would be Thanksgiving week because they usually have a half day on that Wednesday and I don't think they really do a lot on that Mon/Tue so I would say go for it.


----------



## McFly913

I will be at a party early September and will get an orange bird card . Looking to tride it for the Country Bear Card. Let me know if interested .

I've been wanting the CBJ cars for as long as I knew about it. Very big personal connection to the attraction. 

PM if interested.


----------



## kyomagi

https://i.imgur.com/QHrp9Pm.jpg

Here are this years pins


----------



## Cluelyss

McFly913 said:


> I will be at a party early September and will get an orange bird card . Looking to tride it for the Country Bear Card. Let me know if interested .
> 
> I've been wanting the CBJ cars for as long as I knew about it. Very big personal connection to the attraction.
> 
> PM if interested.


I’m almost positive I have an extra CBJ, will confirm when I get home tonight.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cwilso1987 said:


> I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.
> 
> Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.


  It's personal but I'm of the belief that there's nothing my daughter can learn at school that is as valuable as the time we'll spend together on a Disney vacation.  She will be in 4th grade this year and missing 6 days for our December trip.

So far we have averaged 8-12 school days/year for Disney vacations and never had any trouble catching up.  

It's personal but until my DD begins to show problems with getting caught up, we go.


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> It's personal but I'm of the belief that there's nothing my daughter can learn at school that is as valuable as the time we'll spend together on a Disney vacation.  She will be in 4th grade this year and missing 6 days for our December trip.
> 
> So far we have averaged 8-12 school days/year for Disney vacations and never had any trouble catching up.
> 
> It's personal but until my DD begins to show problems with getting caught up, we go.



When my son was in school I always took him out of school for vacations. I refused to spend good money on a vacation to be there when everyone else was there too. I would notify his school 2 months prior to a trip and then again closer to the trip.  I would communicate with the teachers to get all of the school work that he could do and he would have to do 2 hours of school work a day while on the trip as well as working on it on the plane. He never fell behind and always made sure he stayed up with everything since he knew it was a privilege to go on trips and that if he fell behind because of a trip he would not be allowed to do it anymore. He was also an athlete so he knew how important his grades where to be able to continue playing.  I understand peoples arguments about missing school and don't want to do it but it worked out well for me.


----------



## cwilso1987

Cluelyss said:


> As others have said, this is very subjective and personal. We’ve pulled our kids out for up to a week at a time when they were younger. Last time we did that my oldest was in 2nd grade and had some trouble catching up before the end of the semester (we pulled her the 1st week in December), so that was the last time we did a long trip during the school year. Since then, we’ve pulled them for a day or two at a time, working around school breaks for all of our trips (and generally we’ve found they don’t miss much if they’re gone the day before or after a break). This year they will miss a day and a half before fall break and a day before Christmas break and I don’t feel bad about it at all. Family time is just as important as school time (if not more important), and missing a day or two here and there is unlikely to affect their studies. Now, once my kids are in high school, I probably won’t pull them for vacations at all, but for now they can afford to miss a few days! Just my opinion! (And for reference, my oldest will be in 5th grade this year.)


Thank you for your response!  And I agree with you about how the kids to generally don't miss much when they are gone either before or after a break.  The 1 day in August will be the Friday before Labor Day (so they will have Monday off) and the 2 days in November will be the Thursday and Friday before Thanksgiving break.


----------



## cwilso1987

iivye said:


> We do 4 or 5 long weekends a year at Disney or Universal and my daughter will miss school on those Fridays.  She is starting high school this year and I already have two trips planned where she will miss a day.  When she was younger I was able to take her out of school for multiple days in a row but it got to the point that the catch up was just too difficult so I keep it to one day.  The one exception would be Thanksgiving week because they usually have a half day on that Wednesday and I don't think they really do a lot on that Mon/Tue so I would say go for it.


Definitely leaning towards going more so than not!  Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## cwilso1987

scrappinginontario said:


> It's personal but I'm of the belief that there's nothing my daughter can learn at school that is as valuable as the time we'll spend together on a Disney vacation.  She will be in 4th grade this year and missing 6 days for our December trip.
> 
> So far we have averaged 8-12 school days/year for Disney vacations and never had any trouble catching up.
> 
> It's personal but until my DD begins to show problems with getting caught up, we go.


Love "belief that there's nothing my daughter can learn at school that is as valuable as the time we'll spend together on a Disney vacation"  So true!!!  I also love your view of "until she begins to show problems with getting caught up, we go."  I completely agree!  Definitely think I'm going to go for it.  Thank you for your opinion!


----------



## cwilso1987

Rich M said:


> When my son was in school I always took him out of school for vacations. I refused to spend good money on a vacation to be there when everyone else was there too. I would notify his school 2 months prior to a trip and then again closer to the trip.  I would communicate with the teachers to get all of the school work that he could do and he would have to do 2 hours of school work a day while on the trip as well as working on it on the plane. He never fell behind and always made sure he stayed up with everything since he knew it was a privilege to go on trips and that if he fell behind because of a trip he would not be allowed to do it anymore. He was also an athlete so he knew how important his grades where to be able to continue playing.  I understand peoples arguments about missing school and don't want to do it but it worked out well for me.


I guess another one of my concerns about this trip in August is because it's so soon after the students go back to school.  I'm not worried about the one in November so much bc my plan is to notify the teachers and constantly communicate with them up until it's time to leave making sure that the kids stay on top of everything.  I definitely think we are going to do it and just hope that this one in August won't be an issue with them just starting school good.  Thank you for your opinion!  I do need to make sure my kids understand that this is a privilege and that they need to do everything that is expected of them for school.  I hadn't really thought about that before.


----------



## anneboleyn

cwilso1987 said:


> I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.
> 
> Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.



My daughter is going in to 6th grade and will be missing 9 days just for Disney World (would be 10 but we are off for Labor Day). We also go on other trips during the school year. As long as she is keeping up with her homework, getting A’s or B’s, and I am up to date with her tuition payments, I have no problem taking her out of school.


----------



## Rich M

cwilso1987 said:


> I guess another one of my concerns about this trip in August is because it's so soon after the students go back to school.  I'm not worried about the one in November so much bc my plan is to notify the teachers and constantly communicate with them up until it's time to leave making sure that the kids stay on top of everything.  I definitely think we are going to do it and just hope that this one in August won't be an issue with them just starting school good.  Thank you for your opinion!  I do need to make sure my kids understand that this is a privilege and that they need to do everything that is expected of them for school.  I hadn't really thought about that before.



Yeah the schools starting in August is a huge problem. School started in September in our area but I always took him for vacation in December or February so we didn't have to worry about the beginning of school. Letting your kids know that it is special to do this kind of stuff makes them appreciate it more in my opinion and the respond well from it as a rewarding experience that there friends aren't doing.


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> https://i.imgur.com/QHrp9Pm.jpg
> Here are this years pins




Thank you for posting


----------



## FoxC63

mara512 said:


> WOW CONGRATULATIONS
> I am 100% a Jeep person so I am excited for you!



I took pictures with my phone, because I know how to work that function  but it was in the early evening last night and rainy.  Now I'm not sure how to download images from my phone to my computer but my husband and son do hopefully I can post it tonight!


----------



## FoxC63

*
Two more days 
until the Halloween Party Gift Card Giveaway!*
*


Hope to see you on the Itinerary Thread!
*​*Invitation: Post #9​*​*Games, Eligibility & Rules: Post #10

​*


----------



## MommatoLandE

sbarisch said:


> I have FP booked and have not gotten the dreaded email, at least not yet!


Thanks!  Out of curiosity when is your party date?


----------



## FoxC63

MommatoLandE said:


> Thanks!  Out of curiosity when is your party date?



sorry


----------



## dachsie

kyomagi said:


> https://i.imgur.com/QHrp9Pm.jpg
> 
> Here are this years pins


Oh Yea!  I love the passholder pin!


----------



## MommatoLandE

KT0191 said:


> I booked my FPs on July 3rd and I have not received an email yet (sooo hoping I don't).


Good luck!!  When is your party?  I am wondering if they do it at a certain time based on the party date.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> Oh Yea!  I love the passholder pin!



I'm surprised the Hocus Pocus pin doesn't mention 25th Anniversary on it.  Hopefully Disney plans on making one. 
I do like the colors and the design I wonder what the T-shirts will look like!


----------



## FoxC63

MommatoLandE said:


> Good luck!!  When is your party?  I am wondering if they do it at a certain time based on the party date.



I have been keeping track:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989875"]Post #11[/URL]


----------



## MommatoLandE

FoxC63 said:


> I have been keeping track:  Post #11
> 
> View attachment 340770


You are so helpful!!


----------



## Jafar30

GillianP1301 said:


> Weird but exciting! I'm not at that first party (we're doing 8/28 and 8/31), but I'm so excited that I can now say it's this month! Only at Disney can I go along with Hallowe'en in August and not find it weird at all. It's magical!




I hope you have a great time.   I just can't get into a holiday two full months before it happens.


----------



## TheInvernessie

I am going for my first MNSSHP this year (9/28). Is there any advice for a first timer that those have been would recommend?


----------



## Rich M

TheInvernessie said:


> I am going for my first MNSSHP this year (9/28). Is there any advice for a first timer that those have been would recommend?



Don't get overwhelmed and have fun. Have a strategy of whats important for you to do.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

EDIT:  My mistake - should have looked closer - it was the 2017 map.   =(


----------



## scrappinginontario

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> I was just looking over the 2018 MNSSHP map - and listed under is BTMRR but not Splash!?!?!
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Where are you seeing a map?  I wasn't aware the 2018 map had been published yet.

The Disney website is still showing the opposite:  Splash open but not listing BTMRR


----------



## anneboleyn

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> I was just looking over the 2018 MNSSHP map - and listed under is BTMRR but not Splash!?!?!
> 
> Anyone else notice this?



That sounds like the 2017 map. They haven’t released the 2018 map yet.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

cwilso1987 said:


> I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.
> 
> Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.



Definitely depends on the kid/school system. We're taking my son (6) out of first grade for a full week and it's only a month after school starts. I am sure we will get the side-eye from some people, but academically he's over a year ahead so the makeup work shouldn't be an issue. He's been in the school system for the last 3 years (ASD) and we've always taken him out for vacations once per school year. I think as long as it's not a several-times-throughout-the-school-year and the child doesn't have trouble catching up, it should be okay. My parents used to take me out for a week or so once a school year but I know some school systems are wayyy more strict than they were when I was a kid.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Can anyone tell me if the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait snacks will available again this year?
I had the one with peanut butter last year and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever eaten and would love to have it again!


----------



## scrappinmom

Just planned a work conference AROUND being done at 3pm Thursday & not flying out till Sunday..JUST to go to MNSSHP on 9/28


----------



## scrappinmom

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait snacks will available again this year?
> I had the one with peanut butter last year and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever eaten and would love to have it again!




it was sooo good! I agree!


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

scrappinmom said:


> it was sooo good! I agree!



I feel like I need a do over with it because I was eating it a bit fast because it started pouring and it was so windy I couldn't set it down to toss my poncho on.


----------



## TheInvernessie

I am going for my first MNSSHP this year (9/28). Is there any advice for a first timer that those have been would recommend?


EDIT: Double post, sorry!


----------



## Raya

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait snacks will available again this year?
> I had the one with peanut butter last year and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever eaten and would love to have it again!



Disney hasn't said yet and it's driving me nuts! Last year was our DL trip (we switch off years) so I missed all of them. This year I want to try everyone of them....if they're available. But then I would honestly cancel my dinner just to eat Halloween treats like the Mickey cinnamon roll with the chocolate spider web. *sigh*


----------



## dachsie

TheInvernessie said:


> I am going for my first MNSSHP this year (9/28). Is there any advice for a first timer that those have been would recommend?


Go to the strategy thread and make a plan  https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...tinerary-thread.3672288/page-65#post-59553288


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheInvernessie said:


> I am going for my first MNSSHP this year (9/28). Is there any advice for a first timer that those have been would recommend?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Double post, sorry!



Figure out your priorities. Do you want to see all the special shows and parades? Do you want to meet rare characters or regular characters in costumes? Do you want to ride the attractions with a short wait? Are you going to dress up?


----------



## chuff88

I can't believe how close we are to the first party. Looking forward to hearing the initial reviews!


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> *Two more days
> until the Halloween Party Gift Card Giveaway!
> 
> View attachment 340756
> 
> Hope to see you on the Itinerary Thread!
> 
> Invitation: Post #9*
> 
> *Games, Eligibility & Rules: Post #10
> 
> 
> *​



Wish I could! Sadly, I am on Grand Jury and we've been warned that Thursday and Friday are the busiest days...and we're kind of scared the way the past two "usually slow" days have gone! I doubt I'll be able to be on my phone.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> Wish I could! Sadly, I am on Grand Jury and we've been warned that Thursday and Friday are the busiest days...and we're kind of scared the way the past two "usually slow" days have gone! I doubt I'll be able to be on my phone.



Well that no fun!  You'll be missed my friend!


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> Well that no fun!  You'll be missed my friend!



Thanks! IF we are out, I'll pop in! I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Riss

cwilso1987 said:


> I know this is a "personal preference" question but just wanted to see others thoughts.
> 
> Thinking about doing a very short and quick trip and would attend one of the first parties. We would leave Thursday afternoon after the kids got out of school. Attend a Friday party and come back home Sunday. (The kids would miss a day a school.)
> 
> In November, we are going the same thing a few days before Thanksgiving break, so the kids would miss 2 days of school then.
> 
> My concern and question I guess is about the kids missing 3 days of school just for Disney (would you just go for it?). I'm not really worried about my youngest as he is in kindergarten, but my oldest is in 6th grade.



From my personal experience, since I don't have children, I know that the first time I went with my grandparents I was in preschool and probably missed around 4 or 5 days? I'm not entirely sure, but I know I did miss some but it was right at the end of the school year basically.

Then when I was in high school, my high school band would go every other year and pretty much just take out all of the kids that were going on the trip from school for 2-4 days, we'd fly out on like a Thursday/Friday and come back either a Monday/Tuesday. The school also has a rule that if you get back to the school past midnight, on the day you're coming back, then you can go to school the next day late. Of course all of the teachers knew and everything and some would give work, but some wouldn't. There was literally one year I went that my Spanish teacher gave us packets to do and when we got back, they hadn't even reached that part yet.

Also, since there are 4 of us, and all of us were in the band, my family went every year, so by the time the youngest was doing her Disney trips, I, and my other 2 siblings, were in college and still missing days just to go to Disney lol. But of course that was a personal preference and I spoke with my professors beforehand about what I would miss, or if I knew that I wouldn't be missing much, just using up one of my allotments for missed days. My sister had actually asked to move up a test so she could go. This year my brother, who will be a senior in college, is missing 7 days and is alright with that.

And I know this isn't being pulled out of school for Disney related, but my high school would also do a trip to Europe every other year and the 11th and 12th graders that were going on the trip would miss around 2 full weeks of school in the fall I believe.


----------



## ArielSRL

KdKyA said:


> Curious if I will get the email when it's my turn to book. I have non-MK one park per day ticket plus a party ticket. Wonder how that will confuse the system lol. Wondering if it's maybe park hopper tickets that have the issues rather than single park tickets and then a party ticket. We are going to HS on the 4th of Oct using a regular ticket. Then only going to MK for the party on the 5th.


This is similar to our situation. Party tix for the 4th, one day of DHS tix that will be used the 6th.


----------



## Ghost Host 998

We are going to our first ever MNSSHP on Sept 14. I'm not 100% sure what to expect, (But isn't that part of the excitement?) Anyway, I do like to have a pretty solid plan of attack when going to WDW. I've done quite a bit of search and am comfortable that we will be able to navigate a successful MNSSHP. However, the one must do item on our list, a M&G with the 7 Dwarfs, is difficult to find details about. This really will be our only scheduled M&G, others may get done if time allows, but are not necessary. Is there anyone with experience that can shed some light on this?

e.g.
What time do they start their M&G?
What time can you generally get into queue?
Do they begin M&G before official party start?
Do the times vary?
Can this be done first thing and still be out and about for other party activities?

As I said, we have a pretty good plan for the party night, but I had a hard time finding specifics about the 7 Dwarfs M&G on where/when/how to fit it in.
Thank you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ghost Host 998 said:


> We are going to our first ever MNSSHP on Sept 14. I'm not 100% sure what to expect, (But isn't that part of the excitement?) Anyway, I do like to have a pretty solid plan of attack when going to WDW. I've done quite a bit of search and am comfortable that we will be able to navigate a successful MNSSHP. However, the one must do item on our list, a M&G with the 7 Dwarfs, is difficult to find details about. This really will be our only scheduled M&G, others may get done if time allows, but are not necessary. Is there anyone with experience that can shed some light on this?
> 
> e.g.
> What time do they start their M&G?
> What time can you generally get into queue?
> Do they begin M&G before official party start?
> Do the times vary?
> Can this be done first thing and still be out and about for other party activities?
> 
> As I said, we have a pretty good plan for the party night, but I had a hard time finding specifics about the 7 Dwarfs M&G on where/when/how to fit it in.
> Thank you.



I'm sure others will chime in with last year's time, but just know that this is one meet that changes the start time from year to year. So no matter what, check back here after the first party date to check.

They usually do start to meet before 7, so the strategy is to line up during non party time according to when they start to meet, probably an hour or so ahead of time.


----------



## Euby

I'm going to the 9/9 party.  I'm kinda worried about the weather but don't have much choice.  The next party is 9/11 and I have HDDR reservations for that day and the next one is on 9/14 which is the day we will be at HS using the SDD I was able to get for that evening.  

If it rains, I'll just have throw on the poncho and make the most of it.  I'll be using an ECV and was goign to incorporate that into my costume.  I'm going as Cheshire Cat.  I was going to attach a big Cheshire Cat face to the ECV basket and a tail to the back of the chair.  I'll be wearing a striped shirt.  So when I'm using the ECV, it'll be full-body Chessie.  When I'm on rides, Chessie will be "vanishing".


----------



## amyadams1020

I bought tickets for a Sunday in Oct. I know they are not refundable but would Disney allow me to change it to the Thurs or Fri before?


----------



## GillianP1301

amyadams1020 said:


> I bought tickets for a Sunday in Oct. I know they are not refundable but would Disney allow me to change it to the Thurs or Fri before?



No guarantees, but you won't know until you ask. I would think the earlier you try to do this the better since you there will still be plenty of time to sell the Sunday tickets to somebody else. Good luck!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

amyadams1020 said:


> I bought tickets for a Sunday in Oct. I know they are not refundable but would Disney allow me to change it to the Thurs or Fri before?



Probably. Just call and ask, of the cast member says no hang up and get a different cast member and ask again. It can be random who will let you reschedule.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm sure others will chime in with last year's time, but just know that this is one meet that changes the start time from year to year. So no matter what, check back here after the first party date to check.
> 
> They usually do start to meet before 7, so the strategy is to line up during non party time according to when they start to meet, probably an hour or so ahead of time.


Definitely check back after the first party to confirm, but for at least the last 2 years they have started their M&G around 6:15/6:20 and the line starts forming around 5. Generally, if you are in line by 5:30 you’ll be done by 7, so will have wasted no party time.


----------



## Rich M

Cluelyss said:


> Definitely check back after the first party to confirm, but for at least the last 2 years they have started their M&G around 6:15/6:20 and the line starts forming around 5. Generally, if you are in line by 5:30 you’ll be done by 7, so will have wasted no party time.



No party time but an hour and a half of time in your life you can never get back.  Sure wish there was some better way for them to do these character meets. This day in age you would think there could be a better way.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> No party time but an hour and a half of time in your life you can never get back.  Sure wish there was some better way for them to do these character meets. This day in age you would think there could be a better way.


Maybe give everyone a time to go to the m&g? Kind of like a fast pass? I have no idea how they would do it. I would be all for that instead of waiting so long


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> Maybe give everyone a time to go to the m&g? Kind of like a fast pass? I have no idea how they would do it. I would be all for that instead of waiting so long



Yeah I think a 4th FP type thing for Character meets or something similar would be a lifesafer for people.   I just don't see how people can stand that long for a photo and it gets really bad when one person saves a spot for 20 people and then they all want individual photos with the character.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> Yeah I think a 4th FP type thing for Character meets or something similar would be a lifesafer for people.   I just don't see how people can stand that long for a photo and it gets really bad when one person saves a spot for 20 people and then they all want individual photos with the character.


Oh I would not be happy if I saw 20 people join in line. I would probably say something. I don’t mind if it’s like a parent waiting for their kids or something but a whole group would make me mad. I would definitely use a fp for a character if I could.


----------



## 1mena7

GillianP1301 said:


> Weird but exciting! I'm not at that first party (we're doing 8/28 and 8/31), but I'm so excited that I can now say it's this month! Only at Disney can I go along with Hallowe'en in August and not find it weird at all. It's magical!



I'm going the 8/31 too for the first time!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## Lsdolphin

How far in advance do you need to purchase tickets and still get AP discount?


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m worried I’m trying to meet too many characters. 

I might cut a few non-essentials. I’d really love to get Jack (got Sandy Claws at Christmas) and 7 Dwarves (never bothered with them before). 

The only other one I’d *really* like is Cruella. Kicking myself that I didn’t do the villains mix and mingle when it was a thing.


----------



## ejdmomma

I've seen a lot of posts about weather & rain during the parties.  Obviously there is no way of predicting if a party will be rained out but is there any historical data on how many are rained out each year?  Hoping the odds will be in our favor.


----------



## gillep

Purchased party tickets for 9/30, we haven't been in a few years so we figured it would be something fun to do this trip.  Our goals are really just rides and the parade and fireworks, we did the characters last time and aren't big candy people.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I reponded to a post above where I typed out “It’s really not so scary...” which I now realize was a big mistake.  It has now been stuck in my head for 24 hours.  

I always try to hold out on thinking about / hearing MNSSHP music for as long as I can each season.... I’m afraid I’m in for a long three months!


----------



## Pdollar88

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I reponded to a post above where I typed out “It’s really not so scary...” which I now realize was a big mistake.  It has now been stuck in my head for 24 hours.
> 
> I always try to hold out on thinking about / hearing MNSSHP music for as long as I can each season.... I’m afraid I’m in for a long three months!



Same here! I usually try to hold off, but I caved and listened to the parade soundtrack last week. Probably a mistake, but oh so worth it.


----------



## mum22girlz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I reponded to a post above where I typed out “It’s really not so scary...” which I now realize was a big mistake.  It has now been stuck in my head for 24 hours.
> 
> I always try to hold out on thinking about / hearing MNSSHP music for as long as I can each season.... I’m afraid I’m in for a long three months!





Pdollar88 said:


> Same here! I usually try to hold off, but I caved and listened to the parade soundtrack last week. Probably a mistake, but oh so worth it.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one. My Saturday clean house routine includes listening to the Magic Kingdom Special Events CD. Yes . . . year round . . .


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lsdolphin said:


> How far in advance do you need to purchase tickets and still get AP discount?



The day before.


----------



## Best Aunt

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m worried I’m trying to meet too many characters.
> 
> I might cut a few non-essentials. I’d really love to get Jack (got Sandy Claws at Christmas) and 7 Dwarves (never bothered with them before).
> 
> The only other one I’d *really* like is Cruella. Kicking myself that I didn’t do the villains mix and mingle when it was a thing.



We met Cruella at the Disneyland party a few years ago.  She was hysterical.  High point of the evening for us.


----------



## scrappinmom

ok - Changed my avatar - my kids just aged 12 years! lol

This will be my 5th MNSSHP & my experience has been to choose maybe one character meeting that you really want & focus on that. Any others are a bonus. We've never really rode many rides during the parties as we've always had at least one other day at MK. This will be our first party where it's our only time there.


----------



## Pdollar88

scrappinmom said:


> ok - Changed my avatar - my kids just aged 12 years! lol
> 
> This will be my 5th MNSSHP & my experience has been to choose maybe one character meeting that you really want & focus on that. Any others are a bonus. We've never really rode many rides during the parties as we've always had at least one other day at MK. This will be our first party where it's our only time there.



That's excellent advice! My must-see characters are Jack and Sally. I'm going to plan on them, then see how the waits are for Dwarves and Cruella. I'll be beyond the moon pleased if I get both J&S and Cruella.

I hope you all have a blast at the party!


----------



## scrappinmom

Pdollar88 said:


> That's excellent advice! My must-see characters are Jack and Sally. I'm going to plan on them, then see how the waits are for Dwarves and Cruella. I'll be beyond the moon pleased if I get both J&S and Cruella.
> 
> I hope you all have a blast at the party!


Last year we waited forever for J&S - but my gosh was it worth it! They were wonderful!! I'll be honest, while I love my Dwarves picture from the year before...it's ehhh boring - they don't really move around, you just kinda see your head like the 8th dwarf! J&S were engaging as heck! Never met Cruella, maybe that'll be my one this year. I would say Moana, but dd18 isn't going & if I met Moana before her she'd kill me...Although if we could get Dwayne Johnson to come out & do a M&G.....ahhhh


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

First post on Disboards.  Wow, a whole world of knowledge and tips I never previously appreciated.  Six-day pass August 25th through 30th, and MNSSHP on August 31st.  Very excited.  So many great tips on this site.  And it sounds like I need to find this MNSSHP theme music in advance to help get the family excited....

_Oh, the reason I'm posting on this thread.....
_
I was able to book two FP (between 4-6, first one starting after 4pm) with our party pass on the 31st. I'll certainly let folks know if we get an email or have problems using them.  Thankfully, it sounds like the worst case outcome is our last day FPs getting removed by Disney, which, for us, would be the MNSSHP-related FPs. If we lose our FOP FP, my wife will never speak to me again!


----------



## Rich M

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> First post on Disboards.  Wow, a whole world of knowledge and tips I never previously appreciated.  Six-day pass August 25th through 30th, and MNSSHP on August 31st.  Very excited.  So many great tips on this site.  And it sounds like I need to find this MNSSHP theme music in advance to help get the family excited....
> 
> _Oh, the reason I'm posting on this thread.....
> _
> I was able to book two FP (between 4-6, first one starting after 4pm) with our party pass on the 31st. I'll certainly let folks know if we get an email or have problems using them.  Thankfully, it sounds like the worst case outcome is our last day FPs getting removed by Disney, which, for us, would be the MNSSHP-related FPs. If we lose our FOP FP, my wife will never speak to me again!



Welcome


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m worried I’m trying to meet too many characters.
> 
> I might cut a few non-essentials. I’d really love to get Jack (got Sandy Claws at Christmas) and 7 Dwarves (never bothered with them before).
> 
> The only other one I’d *really* like is Cruella. Kicking myself that I didn’t do the villains mix and mingle when it was a thing.


Line up for Jack & Sally right at 4 then head immediately to the dwarfs. You’ll have both finished by 7. Cruella is really an amazing M&G, so I’d recommend fitting her in if you can. She’s close to the dwarfs, so check her line when you’re done there. If it’s before 7 you may get lucky and it will still be shortish. We lined up at 6:30 last year as she was our priority M&G that night, but the line didn’t really start building until she showed up. It’s kind of hidden, which is both a blessing and a curse!


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> Same here! I usually try to hold off, but I caved and listened to the parade soundtrack last week. Probably a mistake, but oh so worth it.


Yep, my CD is officially playing on repeat in the car as of last week too....and the song does not leave my head all day!


----------



## Amy11401

Best Aunt said:


> We met Cruella at the Disneyland party a few years ago.  She was hysterical.  High point of the evening for us.


My son is really into 101 Dalmations and Cruella DeVil so I am pretty sure he is going to want to meet her.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Oh I would not be happy if I saw 20 people join in line. I would probably say something. I don’t mind if it’s like a parent waiting for their kids or something but a whole group would make me mad. I would definitely use a fp for a character if I could.


The only good thing about the dwarfs is it’s 1 picture with your group, then you’re ushered on. Keeps the line moving. We got super lucky 2 years ago that they let my hubby take this pic of DS and Doc before the next family was in place. It’s one of my favorite pictures ever!


----------



## Cluelyss

Amy11401 said:


> My son is really into 101 Dalmations and Cruella DeVil so I am pretty sure he is going to want to meet her.


She was AMAZING with my kids last year (though I’m sure our costumes helped!) Here she had just asked my daughter “How many spots do you have on those shoes? One hundred? One hundred and one?” LOL. LOVE HER.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ejdmomma said:


> I've seen a lot of posts about weather & rain during the parties.  Obviously there is no way of predicting if a party will be rained out but is there any historical data on how many are rained out each year?  Hoping the odds will be in our favor.


  I'm not aware of them ever cancelling a party due to only rain.  Last year was different due to hurricane Irma and all of the parks being closed.  If there were party dates scheduled on the days the parks were closed due to the hurricane those parties would have been cancelled.

Basically it rains at least a bit almost every day from Aug - Oct.  It's just FL.  My suggestion is that anyone going to a Halloween party should be prepared for rain until close enough for a more accurate forecast.

If it's torrential rain I believe some people attempt to exchange tickets for a different party at Guest Services.  I believe some have had success doing that.  Does anyone have experiences they can share about trying to exchange party tickets for another day due to rain?


----------



## KT0191

MommatoLandE said:


> Good luck!!  When is your party?  I am wondering if they do it at a certain time based on the party date.


Thanks! I'm going to the party on 9/7


----------



## GirlDreamer

I haven't listened to the music yet, I made one of the songs into a ringtone a few years ago. Maybe I'll have to change my ringtone to that one. I thought it was from the parade, but the song says HalloWhishes. It's the bit from HM where they say "Hurry back, hurry back, if you want to join us make sure to make final arrangements..."


----------



## FoxC63

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> First post on Disboards.  Wow, a whole world of knowledge and tips I never previously appreciated.  Six-day pass August 25th through 30th, and MNSSHP on August 31st.  Very excited.  So many great tips on this site.  And it sounds like I need to find this MNSSHP theme music in advance to help get the family excited....
> 
> _Oh, the reason I'm posting on this thread.....
> _
> I was able to book two FP (between 4-6, first one starting after 4pm) with our party pass on the 31st. I'll certainly let folks know if we get an email or have problems using them.  Thankfully, it sounds like the worst case outcome is our last day FPs getting removed by Disney, which, for us, would be the MNSSHP-related FPs. If we lose our FOP FP, my wife will never speak to me again!



 to the DIS!  Even if you have to cancel your party FP's, you can call to get them restored.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

Just booked for the September 3rd party!!! I can't wait! I don't usually like celebrating Halloween, but this will be my 4th MNSSHP!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

GirlDreamer said:


> I haven't listened to the music yet, I made one of the songs into a ringtone a few years ago. Maybe I'll have to change my ringtone to that one. I thought it was from the parade, but the song says HalloWhishes. It's the bit from HM where they say "Hurry back, hurry back, if you want to join us make sure to make final arrangements..."


That’s the end of the fireworks show


----------



## FoxC63

*
  Fifteen *more days until the first MNSSHP!!!



Are *YOU* ready?​


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> *  Fifteen *more days until the first MNSSHP!!!
> 
> View attachment 340962
> 
> Are *YOU* ready?​



15 days until we find out from those brave folks that got the parade viewing with there dessert party.  Can't wait to hear.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> 15 days until we find out from those brave folks that got the parade viewing with there dessert party.  Can't wait to hear.



Who are our volunteers?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm not aware of them ever cancelling a party due to only rain.  Last year was different due to hurricane Irma and all of the parks being closed.  If there were party dates scheduled on the days the parks were closed due to the hurricane those parties would have been cancelled.
> 
> Basically it rains at least a bit almost every day from Aug - Oct.  It's just FL.  My suggestion is that anyone going to a Halloween party should be prepared for rain until close enough for a more accurate forecast.
> 
> If it's torrential rain I believe some people attempt to exchange tickets for a different party at Guest Services.  I believe some have had success doing that.  Does anyone have experiences they can share about trying to exchange party tickets for another day due to rain?


They do not cancel do to rain. The headless horseman will not go if raining and neither will the Hocus Pocus show or the parade, but the fireworks will go on and so will handing out candy, they just slightly move the candy. We went one year where there was a river flowing through future land and everything was pushed back or canceeld and wen't to guest services and they offered to give us another ticket for later that week, but we were leaving, so when we got home we sent an email about what happened and were given a full refund.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> The only good thing about the dwarfs is it’s 1 picture with your group, then you’re ushered on. Keeps the line moving. We got super lucky 2 years ago that they let my hubby take this pic of DS and Doc before the next family was in place. It’s one of my favorite pictures ever!
> View attachment 340947


That’s such a cute picture! I hope they don’t let people start lining up at 2. That wouldn’t be fun at all


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> That’s such a cute picture! I hope they don’t let people start lining up at 2. That wouldn’t be fun at all



It wouldn't be fun for those coming in at 4 and certainly wouldn't be fun for those coming in at 2.  If someone is willing to stand in line at 2 until after 6 for a 60 second photo opp then they deserve to be first in line and maybe get an extra 20 seconds.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> That’s such a cute picture! I hope they don’t let people start lining up at 2. That wouldn’t be fun at all



I can't imagine anyone starting the lines that early, the Florida heat and humidity in Aug, Sept. & early Oct. are just too much even in the shade.  If they start forming lines early it could be around 3:45-4pm.  Last year DISers reported as soon as they got to certain character lines there were about 15-20 people already there.  This could very well double especially if CM's aren't checking wristbands, which they normally do. 

We just have to see what's being reported including if the wristband distributions locations inside the park are in fact releasing them at 4pm per their usual time.

The other odd ball question @OhioStateBuckeye brought up is with DVC entering at 2pm does this mean in costume?  How early can adults enter Magic Kingdom?  Many have regular park tickets plus party tickets.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

We're going to the second MNSSHP, can't wait!  The parade is my #1 priority, what time should we look for a spot and where is a good location for prime viewing?  

My kid's #1 priority is trick or treating.    How are the candy lines?


----------



## tbird89

Does Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear sign autographs? If he doesn't, does his line move a little faster? Debating whether or not to get a pic with him. Thanks!!!


----------



## cab0ad

Bought our tickets! Tues, Oct. 2 for us.  We will be dressed like Wendy, Mabel, and Dipper from Gravity Falls.  

Biggest priorities are the parade, Hallowishes, and stage show. Characters are not a huge priority.  Maybe cruella if the line is small but we won't cry if it doesn't happen. 

We want to try all of the special treats and do a lot of magic shots too. All of the rides with overlays.  And my daughter has a mission to leave with a ton of candy (which we will probably end up giving out on Halloween).


----------



## RJstanis

Our party 2 years ago was a washout. Finally parade happened but 2nd was cancelled, and all the shows and fireworks were delayed over loud speaker. It was wet but we made the most of it and rode inside rides and still had a good time (we saw the characters we wanted early on). We had planned on watching both parades and fireworks. We left at 1130 after they kept saying delay delay delay. Finally on monorail out we saw fireworks around midnight. I talked to guest services over phone and they said I had to talk to GR in person for any assistance. First GR person basically kept trying to say sorry not sorry and was not the nicest (I'm very friendly and not abrasive so I don't know why she was dishing it out). I explained how others had received refund/alternate date tickets and I was just hoping for party tickets for another night so we could see the fireworks. She was adamant that since they went off at midnight they provided what they were supposed to. I said but we already left right before midnight after CMs said they'll probably be cancelled. Eventually she caved but said since I didn't have everyone's magic bands I couldn't receive anything. Came back later that day with everyone's individual bands and the next person was super nice and didn't give me any run around at all. She didn't look anything up and said even though it was not the policy they would gladly let us go to the next party to experience what we missed. We had plans that night so we came late, saw the fireworks and rode a couple of rides and left.

So just be nice and persistent and you'll typically get something if you have a rainout. I was grateful for what I got


----------



## RJstanis

Also for what it's worth, the main modererator on WDW said the plan is to have Vamperina at the Disney Jr Dance Party, so that's encouraging, though obviously unofficial.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> It wouldn't be fun for those coming in at 4 and certainly wouldn't be fun for those coming in at 2.  If someone is willing to stand in line at 2 until after 6 for a 60 second photo opp then they deserve to be first in line and maybe get an extra 20 seconds.


If it does work out that people at 2 start lining up I most likely just won’t wait in line for a picture. I wouldn’t put it past anyone to stand and wait that long.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I can't imagine anyone starting the lines that early, the Florida heat and humidity in Aug, Sept. & early Oct. are just too much even in the shade.  If they start forming lines early it could be around 3:45-4pm.  Last year DISers reported as soon as they got to certain character lines there were about 15-20 people already there.  This could very well double especially if CM's aren't checking wristbands, which they normally do.
> 
> We just have to see what's being reported including if the wristband distributions locations inside the park are in fact releasing them at 4pm per their usual time.
> 
> The other odd ball question @OhioStateBuckeye brought up is with DVC entering at 2pm does this mean in costume?  How early can adults enter Magic Kingdom?  Many have regular park tickets plus party tickets.


We aren’t dvc but we added extra tickets so we will be among the ones in the park early, unless we decide to do a different park before the party. I could see us doing mk though so we can already be in the park.


----------



## Cluelyss

tbird89 said:


> Does Lots-o'-Huggin' Bear sign autographs? If he doesn't, does his line move a little faster? Debating whether or not to get a pic with him. Thanks!!!


He signed for us in 2016. We met him right after the fireworks and the line wasn’t long at all, maybe 20 minutes tops?


----------



## Cluelyss

So excited I had to share! The night I’m doing the party solo I decided no costume, just a Halloween tee. But check out the ears I just found to go with it!! I’m in love!


----------



## Haley R

Totally OT but Dh and I saw Christopher Robin tonight and it was so cute!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> My husband bought me a new car!
> 
> Yep, very out of the blue and surprised me with it earlier this evening!  Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited!



*UPDATE*

My new Jeep!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> So excited I had to share! The night I’m doing the party solo I decided no costume, just a Halloween tee. But check out the ears I just found to go with it!! I’m in love!
> View attachment 341057



Love the colors!


----------



## Merlin_Jones64

FoxC63 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> My new Jeep!
> 
> View attachment 341064


Sweet ride for my awesome lady!   Love ya!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> My new Jeep!
> 
> View attachment 341064



Sweet ride for the Foxy one.


----------



## FoxC63

Merlin_Jones64 said:


> Sweet ride for my awesome lady!   Love ya!



Thank you my love!  Love my new go go! Slightly off topic but doesn't this just make you laugh > ! 
Tickles me silly!


----------



## Merlin_Jones64

HA!! Oh yeah, been trying to figure out what they're doing. Kinda thought that when they're turning around in a circle it looks like they're washing their hair so were they singing in the shower...??  Thanks for clarifying that one for me


----------



## FoxC63

Merlin_Jones64 said:


> HA!! Oh yeah, been trying to figure out what they're doing. Kinda thought that when they're turning around in a circle it looks like they're washing their hair so were they singing in the shower...??  Thanks for clarifying that one for me



OMG, and I thought I needed help!


----------



## amyadams1020

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Probably. Just call and ask, of the cast member says no hang up and get a different cast member and ask again. It can be random who will let you reschedule.


I finally called after work today and they were able to switch with no problem! They said as long as it want sold out we should be fine!


----------



## Merlin_Jones64

FoxC63 said:


> OMG, and I thought I needed help!


----------



## JFox

Going for a quick weekend trip 8/16-8/19 to visit my Best Friend.  So tempting to get tickets for 8/17.


----------



## FoxC63

JFox said:


> Going for a quick weekend trip 8/16-8/19 to visit my Best Friend.  So tempting to get tickets for 8/17.



Best Friend, like as in a Disney character or a really good friend?


----------



## GirlDreamer

FoxC63 said:


> The other odd ball question @OhioStateBuckeye brought up is with DVC entering at 2pm does this mean in costume?  How early can adults enter Magic Kingdom?  Many have regular park tickets plus party tickets.



I'm wondering the same thing as we might choose to go a bit early for the party with regular tickets. I can't imagine that they would offer people to go early on party tickets and not allow them in wearing a costume though.


----------



## Euby

scrappinmom said:


> Although if we could get Dwayne Johnson to come out & do a M&G.....ahhhh



That'd would be one of the few things that I would rope drop for!


----------



## FoxC63

GirlDreamer said:


> I'm wondering the same thing as we might choose to go a bit early for the party with regular tickets. I can't imagine that they would offer people to go early on party tickets and not allow them in wearing a costume though.



Going through my own post dated Nov. 3, 2017, we had dinner reservations at Liberty Square at 2:50 and most likely entered Magic Kingdom at 2:30 dressed in costumes.  Not Disneybounding, but full on costumes.  We entered using our park tickets, ate dinner then went to BOG for dessert and got our wristbands.  So, if I was able to get in at 2:30 I'm thinking Disney won't mind if people; DVC, AP and party guests with Park & Party tickets enter with costumes on at 2pm.  

I'm just not comfortable telling people that "YES, you can!"  I really hope we hear from fellow DISers.  There are quite a few unknowns this year, more than I've ever seen.

Here's the link to my report, please note I did not list times as I was very sick during this trip.  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/page-105#post-58420741"]Post #2100[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

scrappinmom said:


> Although if we could get Dwayne Johnson to come out & do a M&G.....ahhhh





Euby said:


> That'd would be one of the few things that I would rope drop for!



Now that my husband has his own account here, I really have to watch what I say!  OMG!  I would totally drop everything for this meet & greet!


----------



## mara512

FoxC63 said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> My new Jeep!
> 
> View attachment 341064



She is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait snacks will available again this year?
> I had the one with peanut butter last year and it was one of the most amazing things I've ever eaten and would love to have it again!



Wait...what?! Must have! DD and I are going as the 2 lady portraits so this is totally a must!! I need to find pics of these! Thanks!


----------



## sandra666

Longtime reader, first posting now
We are going to the 2nd Oct party, first party ever. 
I booked my fastpasses today. Couldn't get SDMT, but BTMR (3:25), PP (4:25) and jungle cruise (5:25). Hope I will keep them. I have the party tickets and 2 day MYW on my account. We will use the 2 day ticket for Epcot and AK on different days. I booked the Party FPs at latest as suggested.
At what time do you think we should be at the entrance so that we could reach BTMR in time on the party day? Since it is obviously closed during the party I don't want to miss it!!!
3:25 - 4:25 was the latest availabl FP.

Thanks to all the people here for all the helpful information!


----------



## Average Joes

Just an updated on the FP situation.  I had 3:10, 4:10 and 5:10 FP booked at my 60+ 6 day.  At 30+2 I got an email telling me that I had too many FP days booked (8 day pass + the Party).  I was going to loose one day tomorrow.  I have a 3 resort split stay.  Yesterday I changed my reservation to add Magical Express to my last reservation.  I think this is what triggered the email.  Perhaps if I had called instead of using the website to add Magical Express this would not have happened. 

I called IT for the website.  She read the policy to herself.  We are allowed two FPs not three.  My 3:10 was changed and locked in to 4-5.  My 4:10 was kept as is.  The 5:10 was deleted at my request.  IT made a note of my FP for my last day (I also have a picture of them).  The computer might still delete them. I will have to call back if so.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sandra666 said:


> Longtime reader, first posting now
> We are going to the 2nd Oct party, first party ever.
> I booked my fastpasses today. Couldn't get SDMT, but BTMR (3:25), PP (4:25) and jungle cruise (5:25). Hope I will keep them. I have the party tickets and 2 day MYW on my account. We will use the 2 day ticket for Epcot and AK on different days. I booked the Party FPs at latest as suggested.
> At what time do you think we should be at the entrance so that we could reach BTMR in time on the party day? Since it is obviously closed during the party I don't want to miss it!!!
> 3:25 - 4:25 was the latest availabl FP.
> 
> Thanks to all the people here for all the helpful information!


  We have a 3:20 - 4:20 SDMT FP.  I plan on arriving around 3:00.  

Since DVC members can now access the park at 2:00 I'm hoping that alleviates even a bit of the crowd waiting for the party entrances to open.


----------



## Raya

PrincessRileysMom said:


> Wait...what?! Must have! DD and I are going as the 2 lady portraits so this is totally a must!! I need to find pics of these! Thanks!


Here's a link! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/

And thanks for asking about this. By the date on that post I can tell that Disney didn't release news about the special food treats until a week before the first party (8/17/17 post date, first party was 8/25/17). So I can answer my own whiny question - "How much lonnnnnnnger until we know about food!?!?!?!" with "historically, should be next week!"


----------



## emmabelle

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Just booked for the September 3rd party!!! I can't wait! I don't usually like celebrating Halloween, but this will be my 4th MNSSHP!!!




I'm looking at that one too.  I think I will wait until maybe the Friday before to buy tickets though.  If the chance of rain is 20% or less then I'm in. 

I know I would just be annoyed the whole night if I had to wear my rain poncho.  We're planning on being BB8 and R2D2, more Disney bounding than true costume so we'll wear them on HS day if we don't go to MNSSHP.


----------



## Jasten

Super confused about the desert parties as I am reading conflicting stories about if the parade viewing is included or not. I do not see anything on the Disney website that mentions reserved parade viewing. Was this previously listed but removed now? I would totally hunt for tickets if it meant I could have hassle free parade viewing without having to camp out a spot. 
Last years MVMCP was pretty obnoxious dealing with rude guests who couldn't understand rules on where they couldn't stand/sit (in street) or felt entitled to better viewing than the people who had been sitting there for an hour to prepare.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

scrappinginontario said:


> We have a 3:20 - 4:20 SDMT FP.  I plan on arriving around 3:00.
> 
> Since DVC members can now access the park at 2:00 I'm hoping that alleviates even a bit of the crowd waiting for the party entrances to open.


I aliviate that by already being in the parks by four and just getting my band in tomorrow land. Thats what we did last year.


----------



## scrappinginontario

You may not necessarily want to go by the forecast as this is most likely what you'll see:



From now until mid-late September it will rain a portion of almost every single day so if you look ahead you'll probably see this.  Reality is though that the majority of those days you'll get a good ole dump of rain mid-afternoon to early evening but before and after that it will be sunny.

The first time I went to Disney for a quick trip I made the mistake of turning on the weather channel in the room (this was long before iPhones and weather apps), saw the forecast and almost cried!  All this money to be rained out???  I quickly realized that the weather is a snapshot of the entire day at a distance and not hour by hour.

Not sure if this helps but wanted to share my experience.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jasten said:


> Super confused about the desert parties as I am reading conflicting stories about if the parade viewing is included or not. I do not see anything on the Disney website that mentions reserved parade viewing. *Was this previously listed but removed now? *I would totally hunt for tickets if it meant I could have hassle free parade viewing without having to camp out a spot.
> Last years MVMCP was pretty obnoxious dealing with rude guests who couldn't understand rules on where they couldn't stand/sit (in street) or felt entitled to better viewing than the people who had been sitting there for an hour to prepare.


  The answer to this is, yes.  Parade viewing was originally offered but removed.

Those who purchased tickets before it was removed have been contacted by Disney, added to a list and will be granted parade viewing.  Those who purchase tickets now do not include parade viewing.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jasten said:


> Super confused about the desert parties as I am reading conflicting stories about if the parade viewing is included or not. I do not see anything on the Disney website that mentions reserved parade viewing. Was this previously listed but removed now? I would totally hunt for tickets if it meant I could have hassle free parade viewing without having to camp out a spot.
> Last years MVMCP was pretty obnoxious dealing with rude guests who couldn't understand rules on where they couldn't stand/sit (in street) or felt entitled to better viewing than the people who had been sitting there for an hour to prepare.



Parade viewing was erroneously included in the event description on Disney’s website for several weeks.

They later corrected the error but called anyone who had made a reservation pre-correction to let them know they would honor the original description and parade viewing would be included for those folks only.

Parade viewing is not available to anyone who booked post website error correction.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jasten

Thank you for clearing that up. Doesn't hold enough value for me personally without the parade aspect. With less people in the park in general, its not hard to find a spot to look up


----------



## Rich M

sandra666 said:


> Longtime reader, first posting now
> We are going to the 2nd Oct party, first party ever.
> I booked my fastpasses today. Couldn't get SDMT, but BTMR (3:25), PP (4:25) and jungle cruise (5:25). Hope I will keep them. I have the party tickets and 2 day MYW on my account. We will use the 2 day ticket for Epcot and AK on different days. I booked the Party FPs at latest as suggested.
> At what time do you think we should be at the entrance so that we could reach BTMR in time on the party day? Since it is obviously closed during the party I don't want to miss it!!!
> 3:25 - 4:25 was the latest availabl FP.
> 
> Thanks to all the people here for all the helpful information!



Welcome


----------



## Cluelyss

sandra666 said:


> Longtime reader, first posting now
> We are going to the 2nd Oct party, first party ever.
> I booked my fastpasses today. Couldn't get SDMT, but BTMR (3:25), PP (4:25) and jungle cruise (5:25). Hope I will keep them. I have the party tickets and 2 day MYW on my account. We will use the 2 day ticket for Epcot and AK on different days. I booked the Party FPs at latest as suggested.
> At what time do you think we should be at the entrance so that we could reach BTMR in time on the party day? Since it is obviously closed during the party I don't want to miss it!!!
> 3:25 - 4:25 was the latest availabl FP.
> 
> Thanks to all the people here for all the helpful information!


Assuming you will only be using your party ticket to enter, plan to be at the park by 3:30. They’ll start letting folks in via the party entrance anywhere between 3:45 and 4:00. The line will move quickly once it gets going. Plenty of time to make it to BTMRR! Enjoy!


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Average Joes said:


> Just an updated on the FP situation.  I had 3:10, 4:10 and 5:10 FP booked at my 60+ 6 day.  At 30+2 I got an email telling me that I had too many FP days booked (8 day pass + the Party).  I was going to loose one day tomorrow.  I have a 3 resort split stay.  Yesterday I changed my reservation to add Magical Express to my last reservation.  I think this is what triggered the email.  Perhaps if I had called instead of using the website to add Magical Express this would not have happened.
> 
> I called IT for the website.  She read the policy to herself.  We are allowed two FPs not three.  My 3:10 was changed and locked in to 4-5.  My 4:10 was kept as is.  The 5:10 was deleted at my request.  IT made a note of my FP for my last day (I also have a picture of them).  The computer might still delete them. I will have to call back if so.


It happened when I called to add DME so it would not have made a difference and my last day was deleted at the 24 hour mark even after calling IT and only having 2 FP+ between 4pm and 6pm. The next time I called they totally screwed me over so I won't call again. I made them cancel what they did since I couldn't and I rebook them myself. As much as it annoys me to know there are plenty of others that have fastpasses and I should be able to as well I decided to not make any with the party ticket because I don't want to be obsessed with checking that my last day is intact.


----------



## emmabelle

scrappinginontario said:


> You many not necessarily want to go by the forecast as this is most likely what you'll see:
> 
> 
> From now until mid-late September it will rain a portion of almost every single day so if you look ahead you'll probably see this.  Reality is though that the majority of those days you'll get a good ole dump of rain mid-afternoon to early evening but before and after that it will be sunny.





I'm hoping for the weather we had the first week of September last year, minus Irma.  We flew home the day before they closed MCO.  I have read that the African dust is keeping hurricanes away this year.  Hoping that is the case for everyone in the potential paths.


----------



## scrappinmom

PrincessRileysMom said:


> Wait...what?! Must have! DD and I are going as the 2 lady portraits so this is totally a must!! I need to find pics of these! Thanks!



These are the one that we had - yum!


----------



## Dug720

scrappinginontario said:


> You many not necessarily want to go by the forecast as this is most likely what you'll see:
> 
> View attachment 341100
> 
> From now until mid-late September it will rain a portion of almost every single day so if you look ahead you'll probably see this.  Reality is though that the majority of those days you'll get a good ole dump of rain mid-afternoon to early evening but before and after that it will be sunny.
> 
> The first time I went to Disney for a quick trip I made the mistake of turning on the weather channel in the room (this was long before iPhones and weather apps), saw the forecast and almost cried!  All this money to be rained out???  I quickly realized that the weather is a snapshot of the entire day at a distance and not hour by hour.
> 
> Not sure if this helps but wanted to share my experience.



Except those of us in the US will see considerably higher numbers on those temps as we do F and not C...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

emmabelle said:


> I'm looking at that one too.  I think I will wait until maybe the Friday before to buy tickets though.  If the chance of rain is 20% or less then I'm in.
> 
> I know I would just be annoyed the whole night if I had to wear my rain poncho.  We're planning on being BB8 and R2D2, more Disney bounding than true costume so we'll wear them on HS day if we don't go to MNSSHP.


Well, I will almost assure you that the forecast for the "day" will be more than 20% that whole week. It seems like weather apps just post the percentage at 40 or higher for Florida at all times, because it will most likely rain at some point. Maybe during the day or maybe in the evening. It's hard to tell at this point.

Out of the 3 MNSSHP events I have been to, it has rained at some point during the party. This is for September or October parties. I have only seen the Headless Horseman ride one time. One party was a washout for about half of it. The other two parties, it rained for about an hour at the start of the party. 

I think it is safe to say that there will be rain at some point during the day. If you are looking at booking this party, with it being on a holiday, I would book now if you have any thought of actually going. I realize you want to wait for a more accurate rain forecast, but I can see this party selling out with it being on a holiday.

Whatever you decide, I hope you have a great vacation and enjoy MNSSHP if you decide to go.


----------



## Rich M

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, I will almost assure you that the forecast for the "day" will be more than 20% that whole week. It seems like weather apps just post the percentage at 40 or higher for Florida at all times, because it will most likely rain at some point. Maybe during the day or maybe in the evening. It's hard to tell at this point.
> 
> Out of the 3 MNSSHP events I have been to, it has rained at some point during the party. This is for September or October parties. I have only seen the Headless Horseman ride one time. One party was a washout for about half of it. The other two parties, it rained for about an hour at the start of the party.
> 
> I think it is safe to say that there will be rain at some point during the day. If you are looking at booking this party, with it being on a holiday, I would book now if you have any thought of actually going. I realize you want to wait for a more accurate rain forecast, but I can see this party selling out with it being on a holiday.
> 
> Whatever you decide, I hope you have a great vacation and enjoy MNSSHP if you decide to go.



I agree. Don't stress over something you can't control at all.


----------



## FoxC63

mara512 said:


> She is BEAUTIFUL



Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessRileysMom said:


> Wait...what?! Must have! DD and I are going as the 2 lady portraits so this is totally a must!! I need to find pics of these! Thanks!



I do have photos and prices of 2017 Specialty Snacks:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-2017-strategy-in-the-making.3604086/#post-57587119"]Post #5[/URL]


----------



## bethbuchall

emmabelle said:


> I'm hoping for the weather we had the first week of September last year, minus Irma.  We flew home the day before they closed MCO.  I have read that the African dust is keeping hurricanes away this year.  Hoping that is the case for everyone in the potential paths.



We were there the same time last year, and the weather was beautiful! Except that we had to leave two days early due to Irma's impending arrival, of course. We flew out the morning that they were closing MCO.


----------



## Livelovedance

scrappinmom said:


> These are the one that we had - yum!
> View attachment 341110


Are those brownies, or those chocolate squares that they used to sell the gray stuff on at BOG? I couldn't eat those, they were way too hard for me...


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> Are those brownies, or those chocolate squares that they used to sell the gray stuff on at BOG? I couldn't eat those, they were way too hard for me...




*Aloha Isle –* chocolate tart filled with chocolate ganache and topped with Oreo panna cotta and a white chocolate Haunted Mansion-inspired portrait.
*Auntie Gravity’s Galactic Goodies *– chocolate tart filled with raspberry compote and topped with white chocolate mousse and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.
*Liberty Square Market *– chocolate tart filled with chocolate ganache and topped with peanut butter icing and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.
*Storybook Treats *– chocolate tart filled with lemon curd, strawberry compote and topped with strawberry mousse and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.


----------



## FoxC63

bethbuchall said:


> We were there the same time last year, and the weather was beautiful! Except that we had to leave two days early due to Irma's impending arrival, of course. We flew out the morning that they were closing MCO.



What was the airport like?


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> *Aloha Isle –* chocolate tart filled with chocolate ganache and topped with Oreo panna cotta and a white chocolate Haunted Mansion-inspired portrait.
> *Auntie Gravity’s Galactic Goodies *– chocolate tart filled with raspberry compote and topped with white chocolate mousse and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.
> *Liberty Square Market *– chocolate tart filled with chocolate ganache and topped with peanut butter icing and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.
> *Storybook Treats *– chocolate tart filled with lemon curd, strawberry compote and topped with strawberry mousse and a Haunted Mansion-inspired white chocolate portrait.


I'm not sure if the BOG ones were called chocolate tarts. They were the same shape but they weren't filled with anything, they just had the gray stuff on top. I guess I'd better not risk it, I'd hate to spend the money and not be able to eat it! Thanks anyway!


----------



## ambellina

I'm a little stressed/possibly confused. We are booked for the HalloWishes dessert party, which starts at 8:45, but it seems that the HalloWishes fireworks won't be until 10:15 that evening. Do we really need to be there for an hour and a half before the fireworks start?


----------



## publix subs

show. us. the. magicband.


----------



## publix subs

ambellina said:


> I'm a little stressed/possibly confused. We are booked for the HalloWishes dessert party, which starts at 8:45, but it seems that the HalloWishes fireworks won't be until 10:15 that evening. Do we really need to be there for an hour and a half before the fireworks start?


i just recently did the HEA dessert party. We checked in an hour and half before the fireworks, they took us to our table and put a reserved sign on it and told us we could leave and come back whenever we wanted.


----------



## ambellina

publix subs said:


> i just recently did the HEA dessert party. We checked in an hour and half before the fireworks, they took us to our table and put a reserved sign on it and told us we could leave and come back whenever we wanted.



Oh, this is good to know! With so much to do in such a limited time, I didn't want to miss out on too much.


----------



## goldie09

For those concerned about the weather...You're not alone! We're heading to the first party (the only one that's happening during our stay) and I know it definitely rains basically every day in August from past August experiences. I'm stocking up on rain ponchos and holding out hope that it's just a typical Florida afternoon rainfall, followed by an AWESOME party!


----------



## gberg

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Just booked for the September 3rd party!!! I can't wait! I don't usually like celebrating Halloween, but this will be my 4th MNSSHP!!!


I'm right there with you!  Going to my third party on Sept 3 (maybe our paths will cross now that I know what you look like!) and my fourth on Sept 7!! (part of the Fall Into Magic package) Wish I didn't have to wait a month!


----------



## emmabelle

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> Well, I will almost assure you that the forecast for the "day" will be more than 20% that whole week. It seems like weather apps just post the percentage at 40 or higher for Florida at all times, because it will most likely rain at some point. Maybe during the day or maybe in the evening. It's hard to tell at this point.
> 
> Out of the 3 MNSSHP events I have been to, it has rained at some point during the party. This is for September or October parties. I have only seen the Headless Horseman ride one time. One party was a washout for about half of it. The other two parties, it rained for about an hour at the start of the party.
> 
> I think it is safe to say that there will be rain at some point during the day. If you are looking at booking this party, with it being on a holiday, I would book now if you have any thought of actually going. I realize you want to wait for a more accurate rain forecast, but I can see this party selling out with it being on a holiday.
> 
> Whatever you decide, I hope you have a great vacation and enjoy MNSSHP if you decide to go.




We’ll play it by ear, it’s not a make it or break it for us.  My husband would rather just hang out in the club lounge all night if it was up to him, but it’s not.


----------



## Karen46

goldie09 said:


> For those concerned about the weather...You're not alone! We're heading to the first party (the only one that's happening during our stay) and I know it definitely rains basically every day in August from past August experiences. I'm stocking up on rain ponchos and holding out hope that it's just a typical Florida afternoon rainfall, followed by an AWESOME party!



We had to cancel our whole trip last year for MNSSHP and F & W because of IRMA I am hoping this year we can come rain or not. We really want to experience both. Ponchos packed.


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

gberg said:


> I'm right there with you!  Going to my third party on Sept 3 (maybe our paths will cross now that I know what you look like!) and my fourth on Sept 7!! (part of the Fall Into Magic package) Wish I didn't have to wait a month!


@gberg! It would be great to run into you! I will probably be running around like a crazy person during that party since there will be a lot of things to do. However, hopefully I will get to see you at some point on this trip. If you know me well, there is a good chance you can spot me consistently at one location throughout the week.


----------



## emmabelle

FoxC63 said:


> What was the airport like?




The biggest thing I remember is how many people were flying out with their pets.  There was this one older gentleman with his two cats.  He had to take them from their carriers and was trying to hold them both in his arms and they were slipping out.  I wanted to help him but figured TSA would remprind me....


----------



## PPFlight75

Cluelyss said:


> So excited I had to share! The night I’m doing the party solo I decided no costume, just a Halloween tee. But check out the ears I just found to go with it!! I’m in love!
> View attachment 341057


I love these!!!


----------



## gberg

AMusicLifeForMe said:


> @gberg! It would be great to run into you! I will probably be running around like a crazy person during that party since there will be a lot of things to do. However, hopefully I will get to see you at some point on this trip. If you know me well, there is a good chance you can spot me consistently at one location throughout the week.


So there will be at least 2 of us crazies!  I met you one time, at the DIS 20th, but see you lots here so I'm thinking AK?  Something about a king?  Just guessing...


----------



## AMusicLifeForMe

gberg said:


> So there will be at least 2 of us crazies!  I met you one time, at the DIS 20th, but see you lots here so I'm thinking AK?  Something about a king?  Just guessing...


Yeah. I remember meeting you at the DIS 20th event. Actually no...I'll just pm you.


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> What was the airport like?



It wasn’t nearly as crazy as we expected. It was strange watching them wrap everything in plastic wrap. We felt so lucky to find flights on Southwest because we hadn’t been able to get anything until the night before. (And they ended up being no more expensive than what we had.)


----------



## FoxC63

One hour until the Halloween Party Gift Card Giveaway on the Itinerary Thread, hope to see you there!


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

FoxC63 said:


> RE:  DVC announcement
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not concerned with FP's as I am with Character Lines.  This could really back things up if they allow guests to start forming lines even earlier, the potential is not good, not at all!
> 
> FP is still limited to 3 pre booked, then 4th, 5th etc will be based on availability that day.  Nope!  Can't say I'm worried about that!


If they allow DVC people to line up early for characters then my DH will be at guest services.  We bought for 2 MNSSHP for the characters as well as Hocus Pocus, parade and FW.  We don't do rides as we have 10 day PH, this totally takes away the value of MNSSHP tickets.


----------



## Missyrose

trainingupmy4princes said:


> If they allow DVC people to line up early for characters then my DH will be at guest services.  We bought for 2 MNSSHP for the characters as well as Hocus Pocus, parade and FW.  We don't do rides as we have 10 day PH, this totally takes away the value of MNSSHP tickets.


The number of DVC members who don't have APs or tickets for the party day won't be very big, and I can't imagine the percentage of that small group that are willing to wait from 2-5/6 for characters will be that high.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Missyrose said:


> The number of DVC members who don't have APs or tickets for the party day won't be very big, and I can't imagine the percentage of that small group that are willing to wait from 2-5/6 for characters will be that high.


Even if a small percentage hop in line right before the regular party goers are let in the M & G we are looking at are the most popular like J&S, 7 dwarves, etc.  So there could be 10 people in line already and those 10 are holding for their groups of 7 they are allowed in   that's now 70 people ahead of us. 
Now I could be wrong (and certainly hope I am)but it's still a worry.     
If the early entry DVC creates impossibly long lines  for the characters at the start of when we can get in, then we have a problem.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Even if a small percentage hop in line right before the regular party goers are let in the M & G we are looking at are the most popular like J&S, 7 dwarves, etc.  So there could be 10 people in line already and those 10 are holding for their groups of 7 they are allowed in   that's now 70 people ahead of us.
> Now I could be wrong (and certainly hope I am)but it's still a worry.
> If the early entry DVC creates impossibly long lines  for the characters at the start of when we can get in, then we have a problem.


I look at it this way. You have to have a band and with being DVC you can get one four hours early and everybody else can get one two hours early. If somoene wants to wast that much time for a pic. Good on ya.


----------



## Missyrose

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Even if a small percentage hop in line right before the regular party goers are let in the M & G we are looking at are the most popular like J&S, 7 dwarves, etc.  So there could be 10 people in line already and those 10 are holding for their groups of 7 they are allowed in   that's now 70 people ahead of us.
> Now I could be wrong (and certainly hope I am)but it's still a worry.
> If the early entry DVC creates impossibly long lines  for the characters at the start of when we can get in, then we have a problem.


But there were always going to be people ahead of you in line. Plenty of party-goers use a park ticket that day to get into the park early. Are you going to go through the line and ask why they were in the park early?


----------



## scrappinginontario

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Even if a small percentage hop in line right before the regular party goers are let in the M & G we are looking at are the most popular like J&S, 7 dwarves, etc.  So there could be 10 people in line already and those 10 are holding for their groups of 7 they are allowed in   that's now 70 people ahead of us.
> Now I could be wrong (and certainly hope I am)but it's still a worry.
> If the early entry DVC creates impossibly long lines  for the characters at the start of when we can get in, then we have a problem.





Missyrose said:


> But there were always going to be people ahead of you in line. Plenty of party-goers use a park ticket that day to get into the park early. Are you going to go through the line and ask why they were in the park early?



I wouldn't borrow trouble.  There is nothing stopping any party goer getting into the parks whenever they want and getting in line.   Just plan to get in the line as quickly as you can and enjoy.


----------



## jacobzking

sp when are we gonna see the Halloween march and treats?


----------



## FoxC63

jacobzking said:


> sp when are we gonna see the Halloween march and treats?



Soon.  Here's when we were notified last year:
*
From Disney Parks Blog*

Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
*From Disney Bloggers*

Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
*Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*

Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
Character information
We're very close!


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> Soon.  Here's when we were notified last year:
> *
> From Disney Parks Blog*
> 
> Merchandise photos & info was released on August 14, 2017
> Specialty & Anytime Treats were announced on August 17, 2017
> Disney Photopass for MNSSHP were released on August 23, 2017
> *From Disney Bloggers*
> 
> Released info on MNSSHP 2017 Pins on August 2, 2017
> Party Maps were released on *Aug 24, 2017*, which confirms Parade Times, Hocus Pocus Show, Dance Party, Trick or Treat Locations, Quick Serve Locations, Specialty & Anytime Treats, Merchandise locations and some photopass locations.
> *Aug 25, 2017 - Night of first party*
> 
> Specialty Popcorn Buckets & info
> Character information
> We're very close!



I think its worth noting that MNSSHP starts on 08/17 this year. So in theory, these releases should be a week or so earlier this year. 

Thank you for the detailed historical info.


----------



## sherlockmiles

bethbuchall said:


> We were there the same time last year, and the weather was beautiful! Except that we had to leave two days early due to Irma's impending arrival, of course. We flew out the morning that they were closing MCO.


LOL that's when we flew in.....


----------



## dachsie

TheNameless said:


> I think its worth noting that MNSSHP starts on 08/17 this year. So in theory, these releases should be a week or so earlier this year.
> 
> Thank you for the detailed historical info.


If they stay true to form, then we should see something next week


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> I think its worth noting that MNSSHP starts on 08/17 this year. So in theory, these releases should be a week or so earlier this year.
> 
> Thank you for the detailed historical info.



Totally agree!  Just posting for reference.


----------



## FoxC63

sherlockmiles said:


> LOL that's when we flew in.....



I remember!  I was shocked when you posted this!


----------



## TheNameless

dachsie said:


> If they stay true to form, then we should see something next week



Yeah worst case we will know everything by 08/17 when everyone posts reviews.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> Yeah worst case we will know everything by 08/17 when everyone posts reviews.


----------



## Rich M

TheNameless said:


> Yeah worst case we will know everything by 08/17 when everyone posts reviews.



And once again I would like to thank those going to the first party and reporting back.  You guys are the true heroes on here


----------



## Sparkly

Thanks to this thread, I have the parade music back in my head


----------



## Disneyliscious

If anyone is getting the Haunted Mansion Mickey Ears they just released, there is a Haunted Mansion dress that will actually match them. I discovered this by accident as I had already ordered the dress and then came here to see the ears announcement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Not sure I can post the link here but if you search the name on that photo (taken from the site) it will come up. She does lots of Disney but this one is my absolute fav.


----------



## emmabelle

Disneyliscious said:


> If anyone is getting the Haunted Mansion Mickey Ears they just released, there is a Haunted Mansion dress that will actually match them. I discovered this by accident as I had already ordered the dress and then came here to see the ears announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I can post the link here but if you search the name on that photo (taken from the site) it will come up. She does lots of Disney but this one is my absolute fav.



I have the Dooney pocketbook, maybe I need matching ears?


----------



## KdKyA

System will not let me get FP for my in-laws that have party only tickets  I was signed into their account and it says they don't have any tickets available, but the party tickets are in MDE. Super frustrating. Also, no SDD availability for 10/4 either.


----------



## scrappinginontario

KdKyA said:


> System will not let me get FP for my in-laws that have party only tickets  I was signed into their account and it says they don't have any tickets available, but the party tickets are in MDE. Super frustrating. Also, no SDD availability for 10/4 either.


 I’m calculating the time between today and Oct 4 as 61 days.  You may want to try again tomorrow for your in-laws.


----------



## CMNJ

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m calculating the time between today and Oct 4 as 61 days.  You may want to try again tomorrow for your in-laws.


This is definitely correct as our 60 day window for oct 3rd arrival just opened this am


----------



## firsttimer4

We have 5:40 dinner reservations at CRT for a MNSSHP night. It’s not the night we are attending the party. We have never eaten here but by looking at the pics some of the tables have great views of the park. I would love to people watch while we eat. Thought it would be great to see everyone coming in with their costumes on! Anyone have any experience? Also once we are done will they escort us out?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

firsttimer4 said:


> We have 5:40 dinner reservations at CRT for a MNSSHP night. It’s not the night we are attending the party. We have never eaten here but by looking at the pics some of the tables have great views of the park. I would love to people watch while we eat. Thought it would be great to see everyone coming in with their costumes on! Anyone have any experience? Also once we are done will they escort us out?



CRT?   There aren’t really any views from the restaurant.  The only windows are stained glass that look out “back” towards the carousel.  If you happen to have one of the few windows on the windows you can kind of see out / down at people walking below.  But, it’s not necessarily what I would describe as a good people watching spot. It would be OK, just not great (if you get a table on the windows). 

Sorry to be a downer on your plans!


----------



## scrappinginontario

firsttimer4 said:


> We have 5:40 dinner reservations at CRT for a MNSSHP night. It’s not the night we are attending the party. We have never eaten here but by looking at the pics some of the tables have great views of the park. I would love to people watch while we eat. Thought it would be great to see everyone coming in with their costumes on! Anyone have any experience? Also once we are done will they escort us out?


  When you are done you will be escorted to Main Street.


----------



## Erik the Red

Hey all,

So i'm doing the September 2nd party and would love a 2018 MNSSHP Magic Band.    When do they usually go on sale?   Will they be available on their website?  Or only at the party?


----------



## FoxC63

Erik the Red said:


> Hey all,
> 
> So i'm doing the September 2nd party and would love a 2018 MNSSHP Magic Band.    When do they usually go on sale?   Will they be available on their website?  Or only at the party?



2018 MNSSHP merchandise will be sold starting on the night of the first party Aug. 17th and only sold during party hours.  You must have party wristbands on to purchase.  Other Halloween items are available at the parks, resort shops, Disney Springs, shopdisney and the app.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

firsttimer4 said:


> We have 5:40 dinner reservations at CRT for a MNSSHP night. It’s not the night we are attending the party. We have never eaten here but by looking at the pics some of the tables have great views of the park. I would love to people watch while we eat. Thought it would be great to see everyone coming in with their costumes on! Anyone have any experience? Also once we are done will they escort us out?



Oddly enough last year at mvmcp I made reservations for bog and we left the restaurant 1.5 hours into the party and no one escorted us. First time that happened.


----------



## PanamaMike

Hello my fellow DIS-ers.

I am in need of assistance from those of you attending this year's Halloween party.

Each year they release a special holiday card for the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game that is available only to party guests.

You get them at the Main St. Fire Hall.

If anyone can help, please PM me.

I will send you a SASE and all you have to do is stop by the Fire Hall, pick up a card (or cards if you have multiple people in your group...every guest can get one and I can always use traders) and drop it in the mail box right there on Main St.

No cost to you and only a minute or two of your time.

Many thanks

Michael


----------



## KdKyA

CMNJ said:


> This is definitely correct as our 60 day window for oct 3rd arrival just opened this am


 
I just realized they are coming the day after us. Duh, thanks all. I couldn’t figure it out lol. Our 60 day opened up today but they arrive the next night. My bad, thanks


----------



## firsttimer4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> CRT?   There aren’t really any views from the restaurant.  The only windows are stained glass that look out “back” towards the carousel.  If you happen to have one of the few windows on the windows you can kind of see out / down at people walking below.  But, it’s not necessarily what I would describe as a good people watching spot. It would be OK, just not great (if you get a table on the windows).
> 
> Sorry to be a downer on your plans!



Not being a downer at all. That’s not why we booked but after I started doing some research I just started thinking how nice people watching would be. It’s no biggie. We are just looking forward to a new experience at Disney!


----------



## firsttimer4

scrappinginontario said:


> When you are done you will be escorted to Main Street.


Thanks. That’s what I was thinking would happen. It will give all of us a glimpse of the party and get us excited for when it’s our turn to attend!


----------



## bluejasmine

So I read on the first page that the premium dessert party (not the Plaza viewing) includes a special viewing area for the parade?  I didnt see anything about that on the disney site tho, Im just trying to make sure I understand why the Terrace one is $15 higher a person?


----------



## haileymarie92

bluejasmine said:


> So I read on the first page that the premium dessert party (not the Plaza viewing) includes a special viewing area for the parade?  I didnt see anything about that on the disney site tho, Im just trying to make sure I understand why the Terrace one is $15 higher a person?


Yes it was originally worded that way but that was an error on Disneys part. They have since changed it and anyone who books after they changed it will not receive parade viewing. 

The $15 difference is that at the Terrace viewing party, you remain sitting at your table to view the fireworks. With garden viewing, you leave the party and go down to the Plaza garden to view the show (which they label as standing view).


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Even if a small percentage hop in line right before the regular party goers are let in the M & G we are looking at are the most popular like J&S, 7 dwarves, etc.  So there could be 10 people in line already and those 10 are holding for their groups of 7 they are allowed in   that's now 70 people ahead of us.
> Now I could be wrong (and certainly hope I am)but it's still a worry.
> If the early entry DVC creates impossibly long lines  for the characters at the start of when we can get in, then we have a problem.



DVC and AP with MNSSHP - all adults - you can count us out!  We will not be waiting on line to see a college kid wearing a costume.  I can't imagine too many DVC folks randomly letting in 7 other people.


----------



## FoxC63

*The new 2018 Halloween Pins have arrived!!!*

The open edition Halloween pins have been spotted at *Disney’s Pin Traders at Disney Springs* and were released on Friday, August 3, 2018.  We now have better pictures and prices, to have a look see click here:
2018 Itinerary Thread - Post #4 or here.


----------



## Lsdolphin

So people booking now will pay same price as those who booked earlier but will not be allowed the Parade viewing area???


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> So people booking now will pay same price as those who booked earlier but will not be allowed the Parade viewing area???



That is correct. 

FWIW, the MNSSHP dessert party prices are the same as regular night MK dessert party prices.


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> *The new 2018 Halloween Pins have arrived!!!*
> 
> The open edition Halloween pins have been spotted at *Disney’s Pin Traders at Disney Springs* and were released on Friday, August 3, 2018.  We now have better pictures and prices, to have a look see click here:
> 2018 Itinerary Thread - Post #4 or here.



I really want this pin: 






Hope it is still there for 09/21 event.


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That is correct.
> 
> FWIW, the MNSSHP dessert party prices are the same as regular night MK dessert party prices.




Interesting to see that many people feel entitled to demand/expect free fast passes and free tickets as well as refunds for various complaints/situations and yet in this situation where everyone is actually paying the same price for the same party and yet not receiving the same components no one is complaining!


----------



## TheNameless

Lsdolphin said:


> Interesting to see that many people feel entitled to demand/expect free fast passes and free tickets as well as refunds for various complaints/situations and yet in this situation where everyone is actually paying the same price for the same party and yet not receiving the same components no one is complaining!



The difference is that the parade viewing was advertised as being included with the dessert party. Disney is honoring anyone that bought tickets to dessert party up until they changed the website. Once the website was updated to remove all mentions of the parade, anyone purchasing dessert party tickets at that point did not have access to parade viewing. Disney is just honoring what they promised for the event when the tickets were purchased.

I do think people will be pissed at the event though, when they see a small section of the party at a special reserved spot for the parade, that they won't be able to access. I'm not sure what will happen at that point, but I definitely think there will be complaints.


----------



## Lsdolphin

TheNameless said:


> The difference is that the parade viewing was advertised as being included with the dessert party. Disney is honoring anyone that bought tickets to dessert party up until they changed the website. Once the website was updated to remove all mentions of the parade, anyone purchasing dessert party tickets at that point did not have access to parade viewing. Disney is just honoring what they promised for the event when the tickets were purchased.
> 
> I do think people will be pissed at the event though, when they see a small section of the party at a special reserved spot for the parade, that they won't be able to access. I'm not sure what will happen at that point, but I definitely think there will be complaints.




Yes I this is my point. My friends want me to buy ticket and go with them but I don't want to buy a ticket and then not be able to actually be with them!


----------



## TheNameless

Lsdolphin said:


> Yes I this is my point. My friends want me to buy ticket and go with them but I don't want to buy a ticket and then not be able to actually be with them!



Yeah Disney is in a tough spot here. When I booked, I payed for plaza view, which had something about the parade in the fine print, but I didn't think it actually included parade access. At the time it was very clear that the terrace viewing included parade access. I was expecting Disney to not honor the parade viewing area, but I got a call from Disney out of the blue saying I would have parade access. But again this was only for people that booked before the website change.
I figured Disney would just allow people to cancel or something or maybe get a small discount or a fast pass or something. I honestly didn't even think the garden view included it, so I never contacted Disney about the website changes, they called me.

I definitely think people will be upset at the events when they are denied access to the viewing area. Hopefully, Disney has a plan to handle all this. They have not announced any details about the parade viewing area or how it will work at the event, other than to check in at 4:30 to receive instructions. I guess we will find out in a few weeks how this all works when the first reviews are shared.


----------



## MacMama0930

Lsdolphin said:


> Yes I this is my point. My friends want me to buy ticket and go with them but I don't want to buy a ticket and then not be able to actually be with them!



But you can be with them at the dessert party, which is really the main point of the event.


----------



## Haley R

MacMama0930 said:


> But you can be with them at the dessert party, which is really the main point of the event.


I agree. The dessert party is really what you are booking. We just got lucky with the parade viewing. It wasn’t supposed to be included anyway. You can still have fun with them eating desserts and watching fireworks if that’s what you choose to do.


----------



## TheNameless

MacMama0930 said:


> But you can be with them at the dessert party, which is really the main point of the event.



This will be my first dessert party. So didn't know how that part worked. Aren't the tables assigned?


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> So people booking now will pay same price as those who booked earlier but will not be allowed the Parade viewing area???



Crazy right!?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The second parade at the end of main street by the train station 15 mins before no problem.


----------



## Rich M

Lsdolphin said:


> Interesting to see that many people feel entitled to demand/expect free fast passes and free tickets as well as refunds for various complaints/situations and yet in this situation where everyone is actually paying the same price for the same party and yet not receiving the same components no one is complaining!



I think you should call and complain and you might get something too.


----------



## Best Aunt

I decided nobody wants to read what I just wrote but apparently I have to edit and write _something_, I can't just delete it.


----------



## dachsie

Best Aunt said:


> I decided nobody wants to read what I just wrote but apparently I have to edit and write _something_, I can't just delete it.


I usually just do a "." when I want to delete something.  LOL


----------



## KELLY

Did  they extended Pirates League hours for the parties?   I have called and the latest time I can get is till 3:55 pm.  My 10 year old would prefer not to wear a full on costume but would like to do the mermaid package.  I can't lie kind of sad about this.  I'm feeling whiney.  I was like I could book the 355 and sprint over there.  LOL


----------



## KELLY

TheNameless said:


> Yeah Disney is in a tough spot here. When I booked, I payed for plaza view, which had something about the parade in the fine print, but I didn't think it actually included parade access. At the time it was very clear that the terrace viewing included parade access. I was expecting Disney to not honor the parade viewing area, but I got a call from Disney out of the blue saying I would have parade access. But again this was only for people that booked before the website change.
> I figured Disney would just allow people to cancel or something or maybe get a small discount or a fast pass or something. I honestly didn't even think the garden view included it, so I never contacted Disney about the website changes, they called me.
> 
> I definitely think people will be upset at the events when they are denied access to the viewing area. Hopefully, Disney has a plan to handle all this. They have not announced any details about the parade viewing area or how it will work at the event, other than to check in at 4:30 to receive instructions. I guess we will find out in a few weeks how this all works when the first reviews are shared.


No they aren't.  We canceled our desert party because my daughter is more about the rides.  But I wasn't sure how time consuming it would be?  Maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TheNameless said:


> This will be my first dessert party. So didn't know how that part worked. Aren't the tables assigned?



TBD if they do the MNSSHP ones any differently this year, but tables for the regular Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party are not pre-assigned (they used to be a couple of years ago).  They won't let a 2 top take a 4 top table, and stuff like that, but it's otherwise first come first sat for the regular party.


----------



## pkondz

Best Aunt said:


> I decided nobody wants to read what I just wrote but apparently I have to edit and write _something_, I can't just delete it.



This is the single most interesting thing I have ever read. Fascinating. Truly a literary work of art.


----------



## anneboleyn

KELLY said:


> Did  they extended Pirates League hours for the parties?   I have called and the latest time I can get is till 3:55 pm.  My 10 year old would prefer not to wear a full on costume but would like to do the mermaid package.  I can't lie kind of sad about this.  I'm feeling whiney.  I was like I could book the 355 and sprint over there.  LOL



They definitely extended them...I have a 4:45 appt for my daughter on one of our MNSSHP days.


----------



## anneboleyn

Rich M said:


> I think you should call and complain and you might get something too.



Why would Disney have to give them something? The parade situation was like 2 months ago. That would be like me calling a store and expecting them to honor a sale that ended two months ago. I really don’t understand this “complain and try to get something!!” mentality.


----------



## Rich M

Best Aunt said:


> I decided nobody wants to read what I just wrote but apparently I have to edit and write _something_, I can't just delete it.



We might have really enjoyed what you had to say


----------



## Rich M

anneboleyn said:


> Why would Disney have to give them something? The parade situation was like 2 months ago. That would be like me calling a store and expecting them to honor a sale that ended two months ago. I really don’t understand this “complain and try to get something!!” mentality.



But this isn't a sale and it wasn't something that said act now or you lose it.  It was a mistake that was written on the site.  Just because you didn't book it at that point doesn't mean you didn't have the intention to book it at some point because of it.  Many people don't go back and read the descripition again after they read it the first time.  Bottom line it is unfair to anybody after announcing it.  They are going to pay the exact same as everyone else and they are getting something special.  If it would have stated to book early or act now to get parade viewing then I understand but it didn't they changed without saying a word to anyone and then after several complained then they threw a parade view together for those that booked.  So to me it is unfair for them not to offer it to everyone and to me those of us who called and complained when we lost it had ever right in doing so but they people who book at the exact same price point have the right to do so also.  Disney doesn't have to do anything for them but its worth a shot.


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> Interesting to see that many people feel entitled to demand/expect free fast passes and free tickets as well as refunds for various complaints/situations and yet in this situation where everyone is actually paying the same price for the same party and yet not receiving the same components no one is complaining!



I don't know where this is coming from, who here has the "I'm entitled" persona?


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> But this isn't a sale and it wasn't something that said act now or you lose it.  It was a mistake that was written on the site.  Just because you didn't book it at that point doesn't mean you didn't have the intention to book it at some point because of it.  Many people don't go back and read the descripition again after they read it the first time.  Bottom line it is unfair to anybody after announcing it.  They are going to pay the exact same as everyone else and they are getting something special.  If it would have stated to book early or act now to get parade viewing then I understand but it didn't they changed without saying a word to anyone and then after several complained then they threw a parade view together for those that booked.  So to me it is unfair for them not to offer it to everyone and to me those of us who called and complained when we lost it had ever right in doing so but they people who book at the exact same price point have the right to do so also.  Disney doesn't have to do anything for them but its worth a shot.


I can see both sides to this. On one side, I feel like they have to draw the line somewhere because technically they aren’t advertising right now that there is parade viewing. On the other hand, everyone is paying the same amount but only some are getting parade viewing. I’m not sure I fall on either side.


----------



## anneboleyn

FoxC63 said:


> I don't know where this is coming from, who here has the "I'm entitled" persona?



Oh it’s here lol...I replied to someone telling people to call and complain to try get something.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> I can see both sides to this. On one side, I feel like they have to draw the line somewhere because technically they aren’t advertising right now that there is parade viewing. On the other hand, everyone is paying the same amount but only some are getting parade viewing. I’m not sure I fall on either side.



I agree with this also as I am one who called and got the viewing after booking it so it doesn't really matter to me if they get it or not I was simple just telling them they have every right to do so.


----------



## anneboleyn

Rich M said:


> But this isn't a sale and it wasn't something that said act now or you lose it.  It was a mistake that was written on the site.  Just because you didn't book it at that point doesn't mean you didn't have the intention to book it at some point because of it.  Many people don't go back and read the descripition again after they read it the first time.  Bottom line it is unfair to anybody after announcing it.  They are going to pay the exact same as everyone else and they are getting something special.  If it would have stated to book early or act now to get parade viewing then I understand but it didn't they changed without saying a word to anyone and then after several complained then they threw a parade view together for those that booked.  So to me it is unfair for them not to offer it to everyone and to me those of us who called and complained when we lost it had ever right in doing so but they people who book at the exact same price point have the right to do so also.  Disney doesn't have to do anything for them but its worth a shot.



1. Not all of us called and complained when they changed the wording in the description.
2. Just because someone didn’t read the fine print doesn’t mean Disney is obligated to give them something. 
3. Disney explicitly states that things can change at any time, so it kind of is a form of “act now or you lose it.”
4. And I just find the whole whining to get something for free thing to be kind of greedy.


----------



## Rich M

anneboleyn said:


> Oh it’s here lol...I replied to someone telling people to call and complain to try get something.



I am guessing you don't ever complain about anything in life to get something that you feel is unjust?


----------



## Rich M

anneboleyn said:


> Not all of us called and complained when they changed the wording in the description. And I just find the whole whining to get something for free thing to be kind of greedy.



But I am sure those that didn't call are grateful to all of us that did.


----------



## Haley R

In other news... I get to make FPS in 19 days!


----------



## anneboleyn

Rich M said:


> I am guessing you don't ever complain about anything in life to get something that you feel is unjust?



No I don’t lol. I am a grownup and I accept things for how they are or if I find something unjust, I am not going to complain about it just to get a freebie. 



Rich M said:


> But I am sure those that didn't call are grateful to all of us that did.



Nah. I am grateful to Disney for making the situation right.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> In other news... I get to make FPS in 19 days!



I am 4 days.  So exciting.


----------



## Rich M

anneboleyn said:


> No I don’t lol. I am a grownup and I accept things for how they are or if I find something unjust, I am not going to complain about it just to get a freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. I am grateful to Disney for making the situation right.



Well thats pretty good way to think about it and we will just have to agree to disagree but if everyone had your attitude then business would take advantage of people all the time.  The consumer has to keep the check and balances in the system or we will all get punched in the gut by them all the time.  I do feel your point is valid though and see where your coming from.

and Disney made it right because people said something.  If they didn't then they would have never done it.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> But I am sure those that didn't call are grateful to all of us that did.



Yes, yes I am!    I complained waaaay to much last year about the canceled FP's, well to be fair I wasn't complaining, it didn't happen to me.  I wanted an explanation for it so I sent six emails and they sent me five and they still never explained it!


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> I am 4 days.  So exciting.


Lucky!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Alright y'all, time to move on from some of the discussion above.  Friendly request to keep the conversation respectful and within DISBoard guidelines:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/guidelines.htm

Thank you.


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

We'll all have a great time at the event, special parade viewing location or not.  We're all on our way to Disney World, temporarily leaving the stress or tedium of work and everyday life!  Hooray!  Disney clearly messed up here and they are paying for it, and they'll continue to pay for it with some unhappy customers that night.  But I'll be wearing a pumpkin shirt watching my kids fill their bags with what they think are "free" candy....hopefully with a huge smile on my face!


----------



## MacMama0930

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> We'll all have a great time at the event, special parade viewing location or not.  We're all on our way to Disney World, temporarily leaving the stress or tedium of work and everyday life!  Hooray!  Disney clearly messed up here and they are paying for it, and they'll continue to pay for it with some unhappy customers that night.  But I'll be wearing a pumpkin shirt watching my kids fill their bags with what they think are "free" candy....hopefully with a huge smile on my face!



Word!


----------



## FoxC63

I just put my travel outfit together!  Look out Goofy, I'm coming for you!



Theory Stretch Silk Tank Top, LL Bean Twill Shorts, In Cashmere Beaded Trim Cashmere Poncho & Katy Perry Debbie graphic sneakers


----------



## FoxC63

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> We'll all have a great time at the event, special parade viewing location or not.  We're all on our way to Disney World, temporarily leaving the stress or tedium of work and everyday life!  Hooray!  Disney clearly messed up here and they are paying for it, and they'll continue to pay for it with some unhappy customers that night.  But I'll be wearing a pumpkin shirt watching my kids fill their bags with what they think are "free" candy....hopefully with a huge smile on my face!



We need more parents like you!  Hope you're tick or treating with them!


----------



## FoxC63

WOW!  ShopDisney online has added more Halloween Costumes & Accessories! 



ShopDisney:  https://www.shopdisney.com/search?query=halloween


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

*Free Dining Bounceback Offer 2019*
Only available for guests traveling now through October 31, 2018.  

To find out more information please see this thread created by @SarahC97 
Link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-bounceback-free-dining-2019.3697231/"]New Bounceback: Free Dining 2019[/URL]


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Just bought our tickets for the 10/25 party! First timers! I can't wait until the vloggers start sharing when the season hits in a few weeks!


----------



## Haley R

zebrastreyepz said:


> Just bought our tickets for the 10/25 party! First timers! I can't wait until the vloggers start sharing when the season hits in a few weeks!


We’ll be there that day too! Our first MNSSHP as well.


----------



## FoxC63

I arrive on Oct 29th, I'm really hoping for some cooler temps, not cold like last year just cool enough for a light weight sweater in the evenings. There's nothing like Fall, ya all!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I arrive on Oct 29th, I'm really hoping for some cooler temps, not cold like last year just cool enough for a light weight sweater in the evenings. There's nothing like Fall, ya all!


I’m hoping it’s warm enough to swim since we’ll be at beach club!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Sort of a dumb question here. We have 5 day park hoppers for our upcomming trip along with MNSSHP tickets. I have booked FP's for our 5 days plus FP from the 4-6 time frame for the party night. Our plan for the party day is pool, disney springs then the party at night. It looks as if disney has automatically linked our party ticket to our magic band since they are showing up in the app. My question is when we go to the park the night of the party will the magic band know to use the party ticket over our regular park tickets since we have FP's booked?


----------



## Davkind76

Hi… What is the refund policy for the Halloween party? I have tickets to three parties and thinking of canceling one of them


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Davkind76 said:


> Hi… What is the refund policy for the Halloween party? I have tickets to three parties and thinking of canceling one of them



Tickets are non-refundable.


----------



## Davkind76

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Tickets are non-refundable.


Well that makes my decision easy LOL


----------



## FoxC63

Davkind76 said:


> Well that makes my decision easy LOL



Not so fast!  I recommend you call and see what they can do for you.  I cancelled our entire trip two years ago and they refunded my party tickets and we were attending two nights.  Just let them know it was a mistake.  If they say no, try again.  Disney is a very generous company and the CM's might be able to make some magic!  Good luck!


----------



## Davkind76

FoxC63 said:


> Not so fast!  I recommend you call and see what they can do for you.  I cancelled our entire trip two years ago and they refunded my party tickets and we were attending two nights.  Just let them know it was a mistake.  If they say no, try again.  Disney is a very generous company and the CM's might be able to make some magic!  Good luck!


 Thanks for the info… I’ll give it a try. If I can’t cancel, no worries, the worst part would be having another fun night LOL


----------



## FoxC63

Davkind76 said:


> Thanks for the info… I’ll give it a try. If I can’t cancel, no worries, the worst part would be having another fun night LOL



Do NOT use online chat, call on phone during regular hours not weekends.  Early is best!


----------



## TIME4DIZ

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Sort of a dumb question here. We have 5 day park hoppers for our upcomming trip along with MNSSHP tickets. I have booked FP's for our 5 days plus FP from the 4-6 time frame for the party night. Our plan for the party day is pool, disney springs then the party at night. It looks as if disney has automatically linked our party ticket to our magic band since they are showing up in the app. My question is when we go to the park the night of the party will the magic band know to use the party ticket over our regular park tickets since we have FP's booked?



Be sure to enter through the designated Party tapstiles located on the far right and staffed by cast members in MNSSHP clothing (impossible to miss). Also, do not enter earlier than the party crowd is let in. As long as you do that you should be fine. Of course there are cautionary tales about errors occurring but the overwhelming majority of guests have no issues as long as they follow these simple rules.
And...
After entering the party and before your next park day, you can check with guest services or hotel concierge to be sure your tickets were accessed correctly if that will make you feel better.


----------



## sheila14

Rich M said:


> But this isn't a sale and it wasn't something that said act now or you lose it.  It was a mistake that was written on the site.  Just because you didn't book it at that point doesn't mean you didn't have the intention to book it at some point because of it.  Many people don't go back and read the descripition again after they read it the first time.  Bottom line it is unfair to anybody after announcing it.  They are going to pay the exact same as everyone else and they are getting something special.  If it would have stated to book early or act now to get parade viewing then I understand but it didn't they changed without saying a word to anyone and then after several complained then they threw a parade view together for those that booked.  So to me it is unfair for them not to offer it to everyone and to me those of us who called and complained when we lost it had ever right in doing so but they people who book at the exact same price point have the right to do so also.  Disney doesn't have to do anything for them but its worth a shot.


The other problem that can or will occur is what about those who bought the dessert party and are not following this thread would not even know they could have kept what they originally bought. If I would have bought this dessert party at the beginning of time and then go to the party and not get what others had because they complained I would be ticked off. Many people are going to complain at each party and Disney needs to figure out how to handle it. I am staying far away my night I am there!!!


----------



## tinkerbell87512

TIME4DIZ said:


> Be sure to enter through the designated Party tapstiles located on the far right and staffed by cast members in MNSSHP clothing (impossible to miss). Also, do not enter earlier than the party crowd is let it. As long as you do that you should be fine. Of course there are cautionary tales about errors occurring but the overwhelming majority of guests have no issues as long as they follow these simple rules.
> And...
> After entering the party and before your next park day, you can check with guest services or hotel concierge to be sure your tickets were accessed correctly if that will make you feel better.




Ok perfect thank you! We also got the hard plastic cards with the MNSSHP ticket on them. I was thinking just to use these to keep our magic band out of the equation but I wasn't sure how the FP would work then.


----------



## ChimneyJim

TIME4DIZ said:


> Be sure to enter through the designated Party tapstiles located on the far right and staffed by cast members in MNSSHP clothing (impossible to miss). Also, do not enter earlier than the party crowd is let it. As long as you do that you should be fine. Of course there are cautionary tales about errors occurring but the overwhelming majority of guests have no issues as long as they follow these simple rules.
> And...
> After entering the party and before your next park day, you can check with guest services or hotel concierge to be sure your tickets were accessed correctly if that will make you feel better.



Thanks so much. I was just about to ask a similar question.


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> The other problem that can or will occur is what about those who bought the dessert party and are not following this thread would not even know they could have kept what they originally bought. If I would have bought this dessert party at the beginning of time and then go to the party and not get what others had because they complained I would be ticked off. Many people are going to complain at each party and Disney needs to figure out how to handle it. I am staying far away my night I am there!!!


I think this topic has been put to an end.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> I just put my travel outfit together!  Look out Goofy, I'm coming for you!
> 
> View attachment 341544
> 
> Theory Stretch Silk Tank Top, LL Bean Twill Shorts, In Cashmere Beaded Trim Cashmere Poncho & Katy Perry Debbie graphic sneakers



I love this !!


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> I love this !!



Thanks!  Super excited to wear it


----------



## Rich M

My sister and her friend have decided to go to the party as the Sanderson Sisters. They are super excited.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> My sister and her friend have decided to go to the party as the Sanderson Sisters. They are super excited.



They need to make the Spell Book discussed here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-112#post-59570716"]Post #2229[/URL]


----------



## dachsie

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Ok perfect thank you! We also got the hard plastic cards with the MNSSHP ticket on them. I was thinking just to use these to keep our magic band out of the equation but I wasn't sure how the FP would work then.


You can do that and actually it will ensure no problem with the ticket.  As far as FP goes, you can book them on the party ticket but don't make any changes to your reservation and book the party FPs last per the discussion we have been having


----------



## ambellina

Well, it looks like my husband and I will be going to TWO parties! I’m hoping our first party on October 2 is a little more subdued; we’ll be there right at 4 to get in line for Jack and Sally. For our party on October 12 we are doing the fireworks dessert party, so I feel like we’re going to cover doing the most important things for us.

Oh! And we’re still deciding on our costumes. I think I might just do simple Disneybounding for our first night since we might be standing in line for hours.


----------



## KELLY

So those that have done the desert party for the hallowishes about how much time did it take out of touring the park?

Anyone hear of any special deserts and or popcorn buckets this year?  Still waitnig to see what the MB will be this year.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> They need to make the Spell Book discussed here:  Post #2229




I think it was the first year they had the Hocus Pocus show someone posted that they had their photo taken with a "Hocus Pocus Spell Book" that was located in the Emporium. The next year we went to the Emporium and asked about the spell book and no one knew what we were talking about.
Does anyone know anything about a spell book????


----------



## GADisneyDad14

KELLY said:


> So those that have done the desert party for the hallowishes about how much time did it take out of touring the park?



You can kind of adjust things a bit to take as much or as little time as you'd like. 

Official check-in for the Plaza Garden Viewing version of the party is 1.5 hours prior to fireworks, so 8:45pm (these things sometimes let people in early).  You don't HAVE to show up that early.  Even with checking in, being seated, grabbing a few rounds of desserts, finishing up, bathroom break, head to the Plaza Garden to grab a spot for fireworks - 1.5 hours is a really long time (in my opinion). 

Personally, when we've done the party in the past (both for a regular night and MNSSHP night), we check-in more like 30-440 mins prior to fireworks... grab a quick bite then head to the garden to relax for a few minutes before the show.  You don't get your pick of spots, but to me that doesn't really matter.  I book these things to save time, not create more demands on my time. 

Other folks like to enjoy the max time the dessert party provides, which I get too. 

Sorry, long post - but hope that helps!


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> I think it was the first year they had the Hocus Pocus show someone posted that they had their photo taken with a "Hocus Pocus Spell Book" that was located in the Emporium. The next year we went to the Emporium and asked about the spell book and no one knew what we were talking about.
> Does anyone know anything about a spell book????



Yes.  I am the historian.   The Spell Book was originally made by a CM's mother who worked at the Emporium.  The proud CM showing off her mother's creation displayed it at the store.  Soon fans caught wind and started having their photos taken with it and posting it on social media.  I believe that was the only year it was available.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.  I am the historian.   The Spell Book was originally made by a CM's mother who worked at the Emporium.  The proud CM showing off her mother's creation displayed it at the store.  Soon fans caught wind and started having their photos taken with it and posting it on social media.  I believe that was the only year it was available.




Thank you so much for your reply. I thought it was so cool and wish we could have seen the spell book.


----------



## rteetz

From Gringrinngghost on WDWMagic



> August 17th - September 28th, MNSSHP Entertainment Schedule:
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks: 10:15pm
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade: 9:15pm & 11:15pm
> Cadaver Dans: 7pm, 7:45pm, 8:30pm, 9:50pm & 10:30pm
> Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball: 7pm-12am
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular: 8:30pm, 10:45pm & 12am
> Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam: 7pm-10pm
> Frontierland Costume Promenade: 8:50pm, 10:50pm
> 
> Updated September 30th - October 31st MNSSHP Entertainment Schedule:
> Happy HalloWishes Fireworks: 10:15pm
> Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade: 9:15pm & 11:15pm
> Cadaver Dans: 7:15pm, 8:00pm, 8:50pm, 9:55pm & 10:50pm
> Monstrous Scream-O-Ween Ball: 7pm-12am
> Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular: 7:40pm (Added Show), 8:35pm (Revised time from 8:30pm), 10:45pm & 12am
> Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam: 7pm-10pm (Subject to change)
> Frontierland Costume Promenade: 8:50pm, 10:50pm (Subject to change)


----------



## FoxC63

rteetz said:


> From Gringrinngghost on WDWMagic



Big thanks!!!!


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

ambellina said:


> Well, it looks like my husband and I will be going to TWO parties! I’m hoping our first party on October 2 is a little more subdued; we’ll be there right at 4 to get in line for Jack and Sally. For our party on October 12 we are doing the fireworks dessert party, so I feel like we’re going to cover doing the most important things for us.
> 
> Oh! And we’re still deciding on our costumes. I think I might just do simple Disneybounding for our first night since we might be standing in line for hours.


We'll also be going that night and lining up for J&S.


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

Raya said:


> Here's a link! https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...gic-kingdom-park-at-walt-disney-world-resort/
> 
> And thanks for asking about this. By the date on that post I can tell that Disney didn't release news about the special food treats until a week before the first party (8/17/17 post date, first party was 8/25/17). So I can answer my own whiny question - "How much lonnnnnnnger until we know about food!?!?!?!" with "historically, should be next week!"



Thank you!

SO cool!! But how on earth did they not make one of the tightrope girl? DD is so disappointed she got bumped for wallpaper


----------



## paopiru

I'm 14 days away from FP and we will attend the party the last day of our trip. I was planning to book FP from 4 to 6. How does Disney know that they are linked to my MNSSHP tickets and not my last day regular ticket. I will be in MK the whole day so there will be 5 FP for 25th oct.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Do they still have memory maker for one day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

paopiru said:


> I'm 14 days away from FP and we will attend the party the last day of our trip. I was planning to book FP from 4 to 6. How does Disney know that they are linked to my MNSSHP tickets and not my last day regular ticket. I will be in MK the whole day so there will be 5 FP for 25th oct.


  My understanding is that DME will not allow you to book any more than 3 FPs on any one day even if you have a regular park ticket plus a MNSSHP ticket for the same day.


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Do they still have memory maker for one day?



Yes.

*ONE DAY MEMORY MAKER*

Disney’s _Memory Maker One Day_ is currently available on the My Disney Experience mobile app and can only be activated with at least one (1) Disney PhotoPass® Service image linked to your My Disney Experience account (subject to change). To locate this one day feature, please open the app on your mobile device and scroll down to _My Photos_ from which you’ll need to select _Disney PhotoPass_ and follow the prompts for the _Memory Maker One Day_product.

You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $69.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.

Memory Maker One Day “entitlement window” *begins at 6:00 a.m. Eastern Time* on the day to which you plan to apply the entitlement and ends at 5:59 a.m. Eastern Time on the following day.

This includes PhotoPass photos taken at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Character Experiences, either Disney PhotoPass Studio, iconic locations such as in front of Cinderella Castle, Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, Enchanted Tales with Belle, and all attraction and dining locations with PhotoPass capture and Magic Shots!

Link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930834"]Post #8 Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL]


----------



## GADisneyDad14

paopiru said:


> I'm 14 days away from FP and we will attend the party the last day of our trip. I was planning to book FP from 4 to 6. How does Disney know that they are linked to my MNSSHP tickets and not my last day regular ticket. I will be in MK the whole day so there will be 5 FP for 25th oct.



Yeah, you can't have 5 FPs in a day.  If you have your MNSSHP tickets attached to the same MDX profile as your park tickets, you'll only be able to make 3.


----------



## ambellina

trainingupmy4princes said:


> We'll also be going that night and lining up for J&S.



Oh good! It's comforting to know someone else from here will be enduring whatever we encounter that night, though it is ranked as the 6th best night to go (on Touring Plans), so I think we'll all be okay.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

ambellina said:


> Oh good! It's comforting to know someone else from here will be enduring whatever we encounter that night, though it is ranked as the 6th best night to go (on Touring Plans), so I think we'll all be okay.


Yes, I may be sending DH and the kids off for a little time as my DS (sensory) may drive everyone in line nuts.


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> Yes.
> 
> *ONE DAY MEMORY MAKER*
> 
> Disney’s _Memory Maker One Day_ is currently available on the My Disney Experience mobile app and can only be activated with at least one (1) Disney PhotoPass® Service image linked to your My Disney Experience account (subject to change). To locate this one day feature, please open the app on your mobile device and scroll down to _My Photos_ from which you’ll need to select _Disney PhotoPass_ and follow the prompts for the _Memory Maker One Day_product.
> 
> You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $69.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.
> 
> Memory Maker One Day “entitlement window” *begins at 6:00 a.m. Eastern Time* on the day to which you plan to apply the entitlement and ends at 5:59 a.m. Eastern Time on the following day.
> 
> This includes PhotoPass photos taken at Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique, Character Experiences, either Disney PhotoPass Studio, iconic locations such as in front of Cinderella Castle, Jedi Training: Trials of the Temple, Enchanted Tales with Belle, and all attraction and dining locations with PhotoPass capture and Magic Shots!
> 
> Link:  Post #8 Magic Shots - Current Listings



Awesome, I'm giving my wife the Character Couture spa package for our MNSSHP night, she plans to go as Merida. So I think I might buy the one day memory maker. Did not realize this would be an option, thank you.


----------



## ambellina

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Yes, I may be sending DH and the kids off for a little time as my DS (sensory) may drive everyone in line nuts.



I hope others in line can be patient with him and we'll all have a great time.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> Awesome, I'm giving my wife the Character Couture spa package for our MNSSHP night, she plans to go as Merida. So I think I might buy the one day memory maker. Did not realize this would be an option, thank you.



Have you been to the Magic Shot thread? I host that thread as well and all the MNSSHP Magic Shots will be posted there along with locations and photo props.


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> Have you been to the Magic Shot thread? I host that thread as well and all the MNSSHP Magic Shots will be posted there along with locations and photo props.



I will check it out. I had been avoiding the magic shots, since I didn't want to spend the $170 or so on the memory maker. But now that there is a one day option, I think the memory maker makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> I will check it out. I had been avoiding the magic shots, since I didn't want to spend the $170 or so on the memory maker. But now that there is a one day option, I think the memory maker makes more sense. Thanks.



Are you going to visit any parks prior to the party?


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> Are you going to visit any parks prior to the party?



No, we were going to DAH (09/20) the night before our MNSSHP (09/21). We have the spa visit at 2:30 at GF and plan to go to the parks hopefully close to 4 PM.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> No, we were going to DAH (09/20) the night before our MNSSHP (09/21). We have the spa visit at 2:30 at GF and plan to go to the parks hopefully close to 4 PM.



Just remember the One day starts at 6am so use it to the fullest.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> Have you been to the Magic Shot thread? I host that thread as well and all the MNSSHP Magic Shots will be posted there along with locations and photo props.



Can you link that thread it says you limit who can view your profile or something


----------



## pooh'smate

CampbellzSoup said:


> Can you link that thread it says you limit who can view your profile or something



Here it is. It is also the first link in @FoxC63 "s  signature.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Can you link that thread it says you limit who can view your profile or something



Right under "Click" on the links below......
You can click on any of these links.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Thanks guys I can’t see signatures on mobile for some reason


----------



## LMO429

Before I buy tickets, I read somewhere it messes up FP somehow.  My fast pass window is in 10 days should i just wait until i book my fp before i buy the party tickets?  iM confused read something about not being able to book the last day of fast passes please clarify thank you

2 people are annual pass holders and the other 3 will have 5 day park hoppers who will be there october 23 to 27th

If I purchase tickets to the party will it mess up my ability to make fast passes?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LMO429 said:


> Before I buy tickets, I read somewhere it messes up FP somehow.  My fast pass window is in 10 days should i just wait until i book my fp before i buy the party tickets?  iM confused read something about not being able to book the last day of fast passes please clarify thank you
> 
> 2 people are annual pass holders and the other 3 will have 5 day park hoppers who will be there october 23 to 27th
> 
> If I purchase tickets to the party will it mess up my ability to make fast passes?



Purchasing tickets alone will in no way mess up any FPs you have booked.  

The "issue" you read about is for people who book FPs with that MNSSHP ticket in addition to regular park admission FPs.  

For example, Person A has a 3 day park ticket and 1 MNSSHP ticket - so four total ticket "entitlements."  

Person A's plans are:
Day 1 - Regular park day with FPs booked
Day 2- Regular park day with FPs booked
Day 3 - MNSSHP day, no plans to go to a park on a regular ticket
Day 4 - Regular park day with FPs booked

The MDX system will let you book FPs on the party day - Day 3.  For reasons and exact circumstances unknown to us, SOME people who book FPs in this manner will eventually get an e-mail warning that they don't have enough ticket entitlements and their last day of FPs (in the example above, Day 4) will be deleted.  While there are a few theories, it is unclear why some people get a warning and some don't.  There are lots of variables with ticket types, sources, packages, etc and any number of things could be the trigger, in my opinion.  

Sorry, long answer - but hope that helps.


----------



## LMO429

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Purchasing tickets alone will in no way mess up any FPs you have booked.
> 
> The "issue" you read about is for people who book FPs with that MNSSHP ticket in addition to regular park admission FPs.
> 
> For example, Person A has a 3 day park ticket and 1 MNSSHP ticket - so four total ticket "entitlements."
> 
> Person A's plans are:
> Day 1 - Regular park day with FPs booked
> Day 2- Regular park day with FPs booked
> Day 3 - MNSSHP day, no plans to go to a park on a regular ticket
> Day 4 - Regular park day with FPs booked
> 
> The MDX system will let you book FPs on the party day - Day 3.  For reasons and exact circumstances unknown to us, SOME people who book FPs in this manner will eventually get an e-mail warning that they don't have enough ticket entitlements and their last day of FPs (in the example above, Day 4) will be deleted.  While there are a few theories, it is unclear why some people get a warning and some don't.  There are lots of variables with ticket types, sources, packages, etc and any number of things could be the trigger, in my opinion.
> 
> Sorry, long answer - but hope that helps.



Okay So I should be okay then if I purchase party tickets and just use our regular 3 FP with our regular park admission?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Costume promenade is new, haven't heard of that one.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LMO429 said:


> Before I buy tickets, I read somewhere it messes up FP somehow.  My fast pass window is in 10 days should i just wait until i book my fp before i buy the party tickets?  iM confused read something about not being able to book the last day of fast passes please clarify thank you
> 
> 2 people are annual pass holders and the other 3 will have 5 day park hoppers who will be there october 23 to 27th
> 
> If I purchase tickets to the party will it mess up my ability to make fast passes?


 No, you should be just fine.  The challenge people are having seems to be when they have tickets for their stay and then attempt to book party FPs too.  If you are there Oct 23-27 and have 5 days if park passes then it appears your party day will be in a day when you are also going to a park.  (MK or other)

You will already be booking 3 FPs for your party day so will max out your FP options. 

The challenge seems to come up when people are not planning on going to a park the day if their party but this is not the case for you so you should be fine.


----------



## Pdollar88

Is there a thread or suggestions for hot weather costumes? I'd like to dress up and have a (basically Disney bounding) Nick Wilde costume, but I was thinking of changing it up. Last time I attended MNSSHP, I was Dexter and it was extremely hot with long pants, boots, and that thermal shirt he wears. Would love ideas for something comfortable in early September weather.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LMO429 said:


> Okay So I should be okay then if I purchase party tickets and just use our regular 3 FP with our regular park admission?



If you have regular admission for whatever park/FPs you do that day, you're good.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Costume promenade is new, haven't heard of that one.


I was wondering what that was as well??


----------



## HollyMD

Tomorrow is my FP day! Makes the vacation seem even more real and closer! Woo-hoo!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pdollar88 said:


> Is there a thread or suggestions for hot weather costumes? I'd like to dress up and have a (basically Disney bounding) Nick Wilde costume, but I was thinking of changing it up. Last time I attended MNSSHP, I was Dexter and it was extremely hot with long pants, boots, and that thermal shirt he wears. Would love ideas for something comfortable in early September weather.



I would just do shorts the color of his pants, and his shirt is already short sleeved. Could even do some fox ears from Etsy if that's not doing too far for you.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> I was wondering what that was as well??



I think dl used to have something like that. In the beginning of the party cast members chose guests with good costumes to do a pre parade before the actual parade.

Not sure if it will be like that.


----------



## Pdollar88

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I would just do shorts the color of his pants, and his shirt is already short sleeved. Could even do some fox ears from Etsy if that's not doing too far for you.



I do have the shorts, short sleeves, and fox ears. Unless I get struck by inspiration, I’ll just plan on that


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pdollar88 said:


> I do have the shorts, short sleeves, and fox ears. Unless I get struck by inspiration, I’ll just plan on that



If you did want to bound as someone else, I like to use recent movies to get inspiration.

So Christopher Robin just came out, there's all those characters.

Ant man and the wasp. There's prob an ant man super hero costume t-shirt out there.

Incredibles 2.


----------



## yulilin3

Excited to be going to MNSSHP on Oct 26th. A very special day, it's my DD18 birthday. When she was 11 she asked to go to Keys to the Kingdom Tour and I promised she would do the tour when she turned 18 so we are doing KTTK in the morning and MNSSHP in the evening. We are also staying on site (probably Coronado unless I find a better rate for a moderate) and the plan is to spoil, spoil, spoil  taking the Minnie Van to and from MK/ It seems silly to get excited about staying on site but we never get to do that since we live so close. I am not one to dress up but she is already looking for costume ideas, she recently got bangs so she's thinking Edna Mode


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Is there a thread or suggestions for hot weather costumes? I'd like to dress up and have a (basically Disney bounding) Nick Wilde costume, but I was thinking of changing it up. Last time I attended MNSSHP, I was Dexter and it was extremely hot with long pants, boots, and that thermal shirt he wears. Would love ideas for something comfortable in early September weather.



Yes there is a costume thread here's the link:

www.disboards.com/threads/“official”-2018-mickey’s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/


----------



## Cluelyss

yulilin3 said:


> Excited to be going to MNSSHP on Oct 26th. A very special day, it's my DD18 birthday. When she was 11 she asked to go to Keys to the Kingdom Tour and I promised she would do the tour when she turned 18 so we are doing KTTK in the morning and MNSSHP in the evening. We are also staying on site (probably Coronado unless I find a better rate for a moderate) and the plan is to spoil, spoil, spoil  taking the Minnie Van to and from MK/ It seems silly to get excited about staying on site but we never get to do that since we live so close. I am not one to dress up but she is already looking for costume ideas, she recently got bangs so she's thinking Edna Mode


What an amazing day/night for you and Stephanie!!! Have a great time!!!


----------



## FoxC63

More Halloween merchandise has been released including a 4 piece pin set as seen here and here be sure to have a look see!


----------



## 1mena7

PanamaMike said:


> Hello my fellow DIS-ers.
> 
> I am in need of assistance from those of you attending this year's Halloween party.



Hey! Let me know if you still need someone to get you a card! I'll be going at the end of this month.


----------



## FoxC63

1mena7 said:


> Hey! Let me know if you still need someone to get you a card! I'll be going at the end of this month.



Pretty cool of you!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Yeah if anyone wants the event card I’ll get you one too I’ve done it everytime I’ve gone for someone!

I THINK I might update my pass to the gold pass instead of getting one day memory maker as it comes with the photopass.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Hi, this will be my third year for MNSSHP and I was wondering if there was any news on maybe new Fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

Elsaalltheway said:


> Hi, this will be my third year for MNSSHP and I was wondering if there was any news on maybe new Fireworks.



I've not heard a peep about that.  Anything new has been posted here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989837"]Post #3[/URL]


----------



## kyomagi

Elsaalltheway said:


> Hi, this will be my third year for MNSSHP and I was wondering if there was any news on maybe new Fireworks.



Have not heard of any changes to the fireworks

Edit question, how long do the official Logo Pins last?  I am not going until the second week of October and i know they are "limited release" but i wanted to make sure they at least have them when i go


----------



## Elsaalltheway

kyomagi said:


> Have not heard of any changes to the fireworks
> 
> Edit question, how long do the official Logo Pins last?  I am not going until the second week of October and i know they are "limited release" but i wanted to make sure they at least have them when i go


I would hope that they limit daily how many they sell for the first few months so they can stretch to the end. I'll be buying some and I'm going second week in sept, but I'm not quite sure what ones I want to buy yet.


----------



## adelaster

FoxC63 said:


> I arrive on Oct 29th, I'm really hoping for some cooler temps, not cold like last year just cool enough for a light weight sweater in the evenings. There's nothing like Fall, ya all!



I feel like we have really similar plans lined up- Halloween WDW & Christmas DL? Halloween birthday? Maybe I imagined it. This isn't the first time I've thought, "wow, what a coincidence." At any rate, I'll be there when you are and also want cooler weather!


----------



## Cluelyss

Elsaalltheway said:


> I would hope that they limit daily how many they sell for the first few months so they can stretch to the end.


Unfortunately, they don’t do that and when they’re gone they’re gone.


----------



## Cluelyss

Elsaalltheway said:


> Hi, this will be my third year for MNSSHP and I was wondering if there was any news on maybe new Fireworks.


Hallowishes has been confirmed to be returning as the fireworks show this year.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Cluelyss said:


> Hallowishes has been confirmed to be returning as the fireworks show this year.


Well thats good and bad. Now I can hit up more rides when people will be waiting for that.


----------



## sherlockmiles

AAAHHHHHHH - shopping budget blown out of the water!!!

love the HM puzzle
love the talking doom buggy
love the sanderson sisters funko


----------



## TheNameless

sherlockmiles said:


> AAAHHHHHHH - shopping budget blown out of the water!!!
> 
> love the HM puzzle
> love the talking doom buggy
> love the sanderson sisters funko



Do you have a link, I haven't seen any new merch updates. Thanks.


----------



## TheNameless

yulilin3 said:


> Excited to be going to MNSSHP on Oct 26th. A very special day, it's my DD18 birthday. When she was 11 she asked to go to Keys to the Kingdom Tour and I promised she would do the tour when she turned 18 so we are doing KTTK in the morning and MNSSHP in the evening. We are also staying on site (probably Coronado unless I find a better rate for a moderate) and the plan is to spoil, spoil, spoil  taking the Minnie Van to and from MK/ It seems silly to get excited about staying on site but we never get to do that since we live so close. I am not one to dress up but she is already looking for costume ideas, she recently got bangs so she's thinking Edna Mode



FYI, I read that minnie van's stop running at 12:30. If you stay to the very end of the night, you might not get van in time. Hope you have a great time.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> Do you have a link, I haven't seen any new merch updates. Thanks.



Here you go:
https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-vi...e-new-ghostly-goods-released-at-disney-parks/

FYI - I've posted many on the Itinerary thread.   Plus they can also be seen [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]here[/URL]

Be sure to scroll down to here: ****NEW* *2018 Non Exclusive Halloween Merchandise*


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> Here you go:
> https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/photos-vi...e-new-ghostly-goods-released-at-disney-parks/
> 
> FYI - I've posted many on the Itinerary thread.   Plus they can also be seen here
> 
> Be sure to scroll down to here: ****NEW* *2018 Non Exclusive Halloween Merchandise*



Thank you.


----------



## Best Aunt

TheNameless said:


> FYI, I read that minnie van's stop running at 12:30. If you stay to the very end of the night, you might not get van in time. Hope you have a great time.



Correct, per Disney's official website:
*Hours of Operation*
Minnie Van service operates from 6:30 AM to 12:30 AM daily. Hours of operation are subject to change.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/minnie-van-service/


----------



## CvilleDiane

sherlockmiles said:


> AAAHHHHHHH - shopping budget blown out of the water!!!
> 
> love the HM puzzle
> love the talking doom buggy
> love the sanderson sisters funko



The puzzle is my favorite!!!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I’m getting super excited for the Halloween party now!  It’s gonna be an awesome time!

This will be my third time going and last time childless!


----------



## HollyMD

Grr. Trying to make FP and it just keeps spinning and giving me Olaf!!


----------



## Cluelyss

TheNameless said:


> FYI, I read that minnie van's stop running at 12:30. If you stay to the very end of the night, you might not get van in time. Hope you have a great time.


Yes, we were unable to get one when leaving MVMCP last year and it wasn’t even 12:30 yet.


----------



## GillianP1301

The Minnie Van posts have me wondering about transportation in general. Last year we stayed at CR and years previous to that we drove to MK for MNSSHP. This year, although we will have a car, I am thinking of leaving the car at the resort and taking the bus because there isn't a lot of time to be saved in driving to MK. Is there any issues with getting buses after the party? How late will they run?


----------



## sherlockmiles

GillianP1301 said:


> The Minnie Van posts have me wondering about transportation in general. Last year we stayed at CR and years previous to that we drove to MK for MNSSHP. This year, although we will have a car, I am thinking of leaving the car at the resort and taking the bus because there isn't a lot of time to be saved in driving to MK. Is there any issues with getting buses after the party? How late will they run?



No bus issues.  Wait can be annoying.


----------



## RJstanis

GillianP1301 said:


> The Minnie Van posts have me wondering about transportation in general. Last year we stayed at CR and years previous to that we drove to MK for MNSSHP. This year, although we will have a car, I am thinking of leaving the car at the resort and taking the bus because there isn't a lot of time to be saved in driving to MK. Is there any issues with getting buses after the party? How late will they run?



We always utilize the buses so I have nothing to compare it to but other than when we left after fireworks when kids were younger, we've never had long waits for buses. That year we might have had to wait for the 2nd bus, but every year since we get on the 1st bus that arrives after we arrive to our pickup spot. We always stay at Moderates though so I'm not sure if that plays any role or not. I'm not sure how late they run exactly, but last two times we've stayed until after the goodnight kiss and plenty of buses.


----------



## Cluelyss

GillianP1301 said:


> The Minnie Van posts have me wondering about transportation in general. Last year we stayed at CR and years previous to that we drove to MK for MNSSHP. This year, although we will have a car, I am thinking of leaving the car at the resort and taking the bus because there isn't a lot of time to be saved in driving to MK. Is there any issues with getting buses after the party? How late will they run?


Busses will continue to run for an hour past park close. We grabbed a bus last year when we couldn’t get a Minnie Van and got on the first one for our resort. I expected the wait to be much worse.


----------



## goldie09

PanamaMike said:


> Hello my fellow DIS-ers.
> 
> I am in need of assistance from those of you attending this year's Halloween party.
> 
> Each year they release a special holiday card for the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game that is available only to party guests.
> 
> You get them at the Main St. Fire Hall.
> 
> If anyone can help, please PM me.
> 
> I will send you a SASE and all you have to do is stop by the Fire Hall, pick up a card (or cards if you have multiple people in your group...every guest can get one and I can always use traders) and drop it in the mail box right there on Main St.
> 
> No cost to you and only a minute or two of your time.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Michael



I'm going to the first party, but I'm coming from Toronto, so I'm not sure the envelope will make it to me in time! If no one else locally can get it for you, let me know and I'll grab it for you and mail it myself when I'm down there! - on that note, do they sell stamps anywhere at Disney?


----------



## publix subs

goldie09 said:


> I'm going to the first party, but I'm coming from Toronto, so I'm not sure the envelope will make it to me in time! If no one else locally can get it for you, let me know and I'll grab it for you and mail it myself when I'm down there! - on that note, do they sell stamps anywhere at Disney?


i believe the resort gift shops sell them behind the register


----------



## hes122

I have a question re: FPs. We currently have 3-day non-PH tickets and plan to purchase our party tickets soon. We are visiting another park and have FPs booked on our party day already.  From what I've read I can't use my party tickets to book another set of FPs in the 4-6 window while my other FPs are still active.  Once we tap into our 3rd FP at park #1, can we immediately log in to MDE and see if there's a FP available at MK using our party tickets?  Or can we assign the party tickets to someone else on our friends & family list to book FPs and then reassign them to us once we arrive at MK?


----------



## michele zenga

goldie09 said:


> I'm going to the first party, but I'm coming from Toronto, so I'm not sure the envelope will make it to me in time! If no one else locally can get it for you, let me know and I'll grab it for you and mail it myself when I'm down there! - on that note, do they sell stamps anywhere at Disney?


I’m from Toronto too and going in the 17th


----------



## Cluelyss

hes122 said:


> I have a question re: FPs. We currently have 3-day non-PH tickets and plan to purchase our party tickets soon. We are visiting another park and have FPs booked on our party day already.  From what I've read I can't use my party tickets to book another set of FPs in the 4-6 window while my other FPs are still active.  Once we tap into our 3rd FP at park #1, can we immediately log in to MDE and see if there's a FP available at MK using our party tickets?  Or can we assign the party tickets to someone else on our friends & family list to book FPs and then reassign them to us once we arrive at MK?


Unless you link your party tickets to a separate MDE profile, you cannot have 6 FPs booked in one day (3 on your regular ticket and 3 on your party ticket). You are still limited to 3 per person per day, regardless of the number of ticket entitlements that you hold. You can, however, book your 4th FP in MK after using your first 3 in another park (assuming there is any availability).


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

HollyMD said:


> Tomorrow is my FP day! Makes the vacation seem even more real and closer! Woo-hoo!



Today was mine as well AND it went better than expected - took 40 mins to make 5 days worth of passes with only about 2 dozen "error occured" messages from MDE.

I did not make any FP's for my party night in fear they would yank away my last days FP's (I scored a SDD for 11am)!!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Just thirty days now till back at WDW.


----------



## billyjobobb

We will be down there Sept 22nd to October 5th and we already  have MNSSHP tickets for October 2nd. We get in really late on Saturday so I don't see us getting to the parks before Sunday at like 1 or 2 (we're on the West Cost so the time change will be real) Sunday is a party night. If we went to Magic Kingdom we might only get 4 hours before we would have to leave. Do you think it would be overkill to get party tickets for 2 different nights? I'm also concerned that it could rain or we might not get to do everything we want in just one night!


----------



## hes122

Cluelyss said:


> Unless you link your party tickets to a separate MDE profile, you cannot have 6 FPs booked in one day (3 on your regular ticket and 3 on your party ticket). You are still limited to 3 per person per day, regardless of the number of ticket entitlements that you hold. You can, however, book your 4th FP in MK after using your first 3 in another park (assuming there is any availability).



Ok, I think I understand this but I just want to clarify. So if we want to guarantee FPs for the 4-6 window we need to set up separate profiles for ourselves and assign the tickets to those profiles? Would we then use "hard tickets" to gain entry to MK because the tickets wouldn't be linked to our Magic Bands (and use them for FPs as well)?


----------



## TheNameless

billyjobobb said:


> We will be down there Sept 22nd to October 5th and we already  have MNSSHP tickets for October 2nd. We get in really late on Saturday so I don't see us getting to the parks before Sunday at like 1 or 2 (we're on the West Cost so the time change will be real) Sunday is a party night. If we went to Magic Kingdom we might only get 4 hours before we would have to leave. Do you think it would be overkill to get party tickets for 2 different nights? I'm also concerned that it could rain or we might not get to do everything we want in just one night!



This fall will be my first MNSSHP party, but there seems to be plenty to do that you could go for multiple parties. Also, with the time change, you may enjoy party on 09/23 even more since it won't seem as late. Hope you have a great trip. I'm gong to the party on 09/21.


----------



## sbbwdw

Any updates on BTMR being open during the parties?  Such a fave.


----------



## Raya

billyjobobb said:


> We will be down there Sept 22nd to October 5th and we already  have MNSSHP tickets for October 2nd. We get in really late on Saturday so I don't see us getting to the parks before Sunday at like 1 or 2 (we're on the West Cost so the time change will be real) Sunday is a party night. If we went to Magic Kingdom we might only get 4 hours before we would have to leave. Do you think it would be overkill to get party tickets for 2 different nights? I'm also concerned that it could rain or we might not get to do everything we want in just one night!



We made it a rule to do 2 nights a few years ago, for almost exactly the reasons you stated - it might rain, it might get crowded, we might miss the Cadaver Dans. Also, a party ticket (on non-peak days) is cheaper than a single day ticket, so for us it makes more sense to get party tickets, sleep late, relax at the resort, and go to the party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

billyjobobb said:


> We will be down there Sept 22nd to October 5th and we already  have MNSSHP tickets for October 2nd. We get in really late on Saturday so I don't see us getting to the parks before Sunday at like 1 or 2 (we're on the West Cost so the time change will be real) Sunday is a party night. If we went to Magic Kingdom we might only get 4 hours before we would have to leave. Do you think it would be overkill to get party tickets for 2 different nights? I'm also concerned that it could rain or we might not get to do everything we want in just one night!



I don't think you'll get many 'nos' here. We're a bunch of enablers.

If cost is not an issue I absolutely would go to two.


----------



## billyjobobb

This year we're going for 2 weeks just so that things don't feel rushed.


----------



## TheNameless

Not sure if this has been listed here or not yet, but just saw this announcement:

*-Frontierland Costume Promenade (New in 2018!) – 8:50PM, 10:50PM*
“Prospector Cactus-Flower Cate rounds up youngsters for the Frontierland Costume Promenade, encouraging them to show off their costumes in a quest for the greatest treasure in the land – candy!”

*-Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam (New in 2018!) – 7:00PM-10:00PM*
“Trick, treat and bring your dancing feet to this spirited celebration featuring some favorite Disney Junior Characters.”

Which has descriptions for the new entertainment additions. 

https://wdwnt.com/2018/08/entertain...een-party-new-frontierland-costume-promenade/


----------



## FoxC63

sbbwdw said:


> Any updates on BTMR being open during the parties?  Such a fave.



Nope, not yet.


----------



## jmoney4080

does anyone know for certain what characters will be at the Dance Party?... i know that vampirina is coming to Dance Party at DHS and was hoping we might see her for my 4yr old in September


----------



## kristenrice

Does anyone happen to know if they offer any sort of candy "alternative" for diabetics or those with other dietary restrictions?  I seem to recall something like this last year, but I didn't pay attention to it because it didn't apply to me.  Now, my dad has been diagnosed as a "borderline diabetic" and he is afraid that there won't be anything for him to take home as his "treat"...(he's a 70-year old toddler).


----------



## billyjobobb

I know they do the teal bag for allergies, but not sure about diabetes.


----------



## Raya

kristenrice said:


> Does anyone happen to know if they offer any sort of candy "alternative" for diabetics or those with other dietary restrictions?



A number of 'healthy' treat options are available at trick'er'treat stations like apple slices, graham crackers, raisins, cran-raisins, and pirate's booty (cheese puffs that are lower in sugar). There are no ketogenic or carb free choices.


----------



## avic77

billyjobobb said:


> We will be down there Sept 22nd to October 5th and we already  have MNSSHP tickets for October 2nd. We get in really late on Saturday so I don't see us getting to the parks before Sunday at like 1 or 2 (we're on the West Cost so the time change will be real) Sunday is a party night. If we went to Magic Kingdom we might only get 4 hours before we would have to leave. Do you think it would be overkill to get party tickets for 2 different nights? I'm also concerned that it could rain or we might not get to do everything we want in just one night!


I would totally do 2 nights of MNSSHP in a heart beat!!!


----------



## avic77

Got my MNSSHP tickets ordered today. Can't wait for Sept 18th


----------



## Rich M

kristenrice said:


> Does anyone happen to know if they offer any sort of candy "alternative" for diabetics or those with other dietary restrictions?  I seem to recall something like this last year, but I didn't pay attention to it because it didn't apply to me.  Now, my dad has been diagnosed as a "borderline diabetic" and he is afraid that there won't be anything for him to take home as his "treat"...(he's a 70-year old toddler).



Last time I went I did a little trick or treating and gave my candy to others as I am also a Diabetic. Letter on in my trip someone told me I could have taken my candy that I collected and bring it to City Hall and exchange it for sugar free offerings. Not sure if that is still an option or not.


----------



## FoxC63

kristenrice said:


> Does anyone happen to know if they offer any sort of candy "alternative" for diabetics or those with other dietary restrictions?





Raya said:


> A number of 'healthy' treat options are available at trick'er'treat stations like apple slices, graham crackers, raisins, cran-raisins, and pirate's booty (cheese puffs that are lower in sugar). There are no ketogenic or carb free choices.



Hmmm, this would be new.  I'm thinking in Disneyland but as for WDW that is not the case.



2017 Link:  http://chipandco.com/allergy-friendly-treats-mickeys-not-scary-halloween-party-279781/


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Last time I went I did a little trick or treating and gave my candy to others as I am also a Diabetic. Letter on in my trip someone told me I could have taken my candy that I collected and bring it to City Hall and exchange it for sugar free offerings. Not sure if that is still an option or not.


*
*

Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...intWDWtoWDW-MNSSHP#/drawer=drawerTrickorTreat


----------



## Cluelyss

hes122 said:


> Ok, I think I understand this but I just want to clarify. So if we want to guarantee FPs for the 4-6 window we need to set up separate profiles for ourselves and assign the tickets to those profiles? Would we then use "hard tickets" to gain entry to MK because the tickets wouldn't be linked to our Magic Bands (and use them for FPs as well)?


I have never personally done this so cannot advise on the mechanics. Hopefully someone here has experience.


----------



## Haley R

hes122 said:


> Ok, I think I understand this but I just want to clarify. So if we want to guarantee FPs for the 4-6 window we need to set up separate profiles for ourselves and assign the tickets to those profiles? Would we then use "hard tickets" to gain entry to MK because the tickets wouldn't be linked to our Magic Bands (and use them for FPs as well)?


I think that should work. Do you already have the hard tickets?


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> *View attachment 342170
> *
> 
> Link:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...intWDWtoWDW-MNSSHP#/drawer=drawerTrickorTreat



I should have known the foxy one would know for sure.  I see you mention allergy would they have stuff for Diabetics?


----------



## Rich M

Rich M said:


> I should have known the foxy one would know for sure.  I see you mention allergy would they have stuff for Diabetics?



According to online chat:

Clarita
 at 17:12, Aug 7:
No I am still here! You will be able to get the sugar free candy! What you will do is Trick Or Treat normally in the park, when you are done you will go to Times Square Theatre on Main Street in the front of the park and you can trade that candy in!.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I should have known the foxy one would know for sure.  I see you mention allergy would they have stuff for Diabetics?



That has never been mentioned for the past two years.  Disney gives you a list which I already posted. [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-261#post-59581004"]Post #5220[/URL] That's all they offer.  Years ago they offered Werthers' sugar free but that changed two years ago.  Hmm, did I spell that right? Werthers'


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> According to online chat:
> 
> Clarita
> at 17:12, Aug 7:
> No I am still here! You will be able to get the sugar free candy! What you will do is Trick Or Treat normally in the park, when you are done you will go to Times Square Theatre on Main Street in the front of the park and you can trade that candy in!.



Online chat - Joke!  Believe what you want, not taking a tone, but I'm telling you the "Trade In's" coin for candy will be based on a list.  Disney has NOT released that list at this time.  I posted last years, what do you see?


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Online chat - Joke!  Believe what you want, not taking a tone, but I'm telling you the "Trade In's" coin for candy will be based on a list.  Disney has NOT released that list at this time.  I posted last years, what do you see?



I trust you 100 percent over the chat, just sharing what I was told.  I will ask when I get there to see my options but honestly if they don't offer this at all then I will just get some treats to bring home for my GS and family members who will love them.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I trust you 100 percent over the chat, just sharing what I was told.  I will ask when I get there to see my options but honestly if they don't offer this at all then I will just get some treats to bring home for my GS and family members who will love them.



So sorry that picture is awful!  I really wish Disney would offer more options as I'm not into candy nor sugar free items.  Here's what has been offered since this Allergy Friendly Program started.

You will be able to view an allergy-friendly menu listing all the special treats available. According to their manufacturers the treats a free of the 8 majof allergens – milk, eggs, peanuts, tree nuts, fish, shellfish, wheat, and soy, and are also made in a facility free of those allergens. Below is a list of all the allergy-friendly options:


Smarties
Gummy Worms
Gummy Bears
Jelly Beans
Ricemilk Chocolate Bar
Dark Chocolate Bar
Vanilla Honey Graham Crunchy Cookies
Double Chocolate Crunchy Cookies
Non-Food Items: Halloween Friends Magnet Kit & Scarecrow Magnet Kit
Link:  http://chipandco.com/allergy-friendly-treats-mickeys-not-scary-halloween-party-279781/


----------



## FoxC63

My son is allergic to tree nuts, peanuts and red food coloring.  He has ADHD/Autism.  My husband has  stage 2 follicular lymphoma which is cancer.  Both doctors told us to avoid sugar period.  I'm not a big fan of the stuff so yes, I would LOVE for Disney to pass out other items at the coin exchange stations.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> My son is allergic to tree nuts, peanuts and red food coloring.  He has ADHD/Autism.  My husband has  stage 2 follicular lymphoma which is cancer.  Both doctors told us to avoid sugar period.  I'm not a big fan of the stuff so yes, I would LOVE for Disney to pass out other items at the coin exchange stations.



Yeah they should offer different selections to help out everyone.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Yeah they should offer different selections to help out everyone.



My son loves Trick or Treating, call it the hunt.  As adults we do to and we love sharing this magic with him.  After the evening is over I pull out the pint size ziplock bags and pay him $5 bucks per bag, he also gets to use what ever me and my husband collects.  The candy is left in the room when we check out.  He might bring one bag home but that's for his friends.  It's a big score for him $$$$$


----------



## Nikki906

Anyone have any good websites for Costumes for 10 year old girls. I find dis eye store they aren’t fitting they run small and we will be going to the party in August!


----------



## FoxC63

Nikki906 said:


> Anyone have any good websites for Costumes for 10 year old girls. I find dis eye store they aren’t fitting they run small and we will be going to the party in August!



There is a Costume Thread with a slew of websites posted, many of them are offering up to 20% off for signing up.
Here's the link:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...-halloween-party-costumes-guidelines.3671354/


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> My son is allergic to tree nuts, peanuts and red food coloring.  He has ADHD/Autism.  My husband has  stage 2 follicular lymphoma which is cancer.  Both doctors told us to avoid sugar period.  I'm not a big fan of the stuff so yes, I would LOVE for Disney to pass out other items at the coin exchange stations.


I wouldn’t mind mini bags of pretzels to switch things up a bit.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I wouldn’t mind mini bags of pretzels to switch things up a bit.



Yep!  Bagel Bites, Raisins, fresh fruit - apples, oranges etc.

EDIT:  Sorry I meant Bagel Crisps or Bagel Chips


----------



## RJstanis

jmoney4080 said:


> does anyone know for certain what characters will be at the Dance Party?... i know that vampirina is coming to Dance Party at DHS and was hoping we might see her for my 4yr old in September



I haven't seen anything officially announced.

I saw another reputable site say "that's the plan" to have Vamperina at Disney Jr Dance Party, but until it's officially announced i take everything with grain of salt. Heck, even if it is posted or announced I still take it with a grain of salt lately lol


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

Pooh and friends in costumes is our character of choice to get this party. What is the best strategy to meet them? Do they start early like some others do? After fireworks is not an option. Our kids will be crashing by then.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> Pooh and friends in costumes is our character of choice to get this party. What is the best strategy to meet them? Do they start early like some others do? After fireworks is not an option. Our kids will be crashing by then.



This might help you:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-31#post-59160693"]Post #611[/URL]

The 2017 List of Characters can be found on Post #6:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Character List[/URL]

FYI - If you see the word "Location" click on it.  It will bring you to a new post with photos of their location, whether they sign autographs, when they start meeting and other useful tips!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Yep!  Bagel Bites, Raisins, fresh fruit - apples, oranges etc.



They use to give out carrots and apple slices and trail mix at Disneyland Halloween Parties.  Not sure if they still do or not but it was nice.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> They use to give out carrots and apple slices and trail mix at Disneyland Halloween Parties.  Not sure if they still do or not but it was nice.



I've heard that.  How nice and refreshing.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Yep!  Bagel Bites, Raisins, fresh fruit - apples, oranges etc.


Omg fresh fruit would be great! It would help clean my palette in between candy. And bagel bites? Like the ones you have to cook? lol


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

FoxC63 said:


> This might help you:  Post #611
> 
> The 2017 List of Characters can be found on Post #6:  Character List
> 
> FYI - If you see the word "Location" click on it.  It will bring you to a new post with photos of their location, whether they sign autographs, when they start meeting and other useful tips!



Thank you very much! That is quite helpful! Lining up by 6:30 isn't too bad. We've met them before just never in costumes. Hopefully it works out for us!


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> They use to give out carrots and apple slices and trail mix at Disneyland Halloween Parties.  Not sure if they still do or not but it was nice.


Trail mix would be great!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Omg fresh fruit would be great! It would help clean my palette in between candy. And bagel bites? Like the ones you have to cook? lol



No.  Bagel Bites are like crackers or pretzels.  They have plain and flavored.

EDIT:  Sorry I mean Bagel Crisps or Bagel Chips


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Trail mix would be great!



Without nuts!


----------



## Dug720

So a question that might get me ostracized... I've never seen Hocus Pocus. 

I have the DVD on reserve at the library, but I'm 7 of 7 and DVDs can be kept for a week. Since I'm 31 days away, I'm not counting on getting it from there. It's not on Netflix either...I've looked. Will the stage show make any sense to someone who hasn't seen it?

I'll go hide in shame now.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> So a question that might get me ostracized... I've never seen Hocus Pocus.
> 
> I have the DVD on reserve at the library, but I'm 7 of 7 and DVDs can be kept for a week. Since I'm 31 days away, I'm not counting on getting it from there. It's not on Netflix either...I've looked. Will the stage show make any sense to someone who hasn't seen it?
> 
> I'll go hide in shame now.



The movie vs the show is very different.  Watch the Hocus Pocus on YouTube!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> No.  Bagel Bites are like crackers or pretzels.  They have plain and flavored.


No. Bagel bites are pizza bagels you make in the oven lol.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Without nuts!


That would take out the best part! Your son is allergic though isn’t he?


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> No. Bagel bites are pizza bagels you make in the oven lol.
> View attachment 342208



That is not the kind I'm taking about.  They come in bags just like pretzels.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> That would take out the best part! Your son is allergic though isn’t he?



Yep!  And Disney has something going on with nut allergies too.  I forget what attraction has it but the cement ground has peanuts on it.  I think Disneyland.  And people got all upset, oh!  you're going to kill my kid!  Just crazy stuff.  Disney did not use real peanuts, it's cement made to look like peanuts!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> No. Bagel bites are pizza bagels you make in the oven lol.
> View attachment 342208



So sorry, they're called Bagel Crisps or Bagel Chips


----------



## bethbuchall

FoxC63 said:


> Yep!  And Disney has something going on with nut allergies too.  I forget what attraction has it but the cement ground has peanuts on it.  I think Disneyland.  And people got all upset, oh!  you're going to kill my kid!  Just crazy stuff.  Disney did not use real peanuts, it's cement made to look like peanuts!



It’s the ground around the “new” Dumbo in Story Book Circus. I remember the outrage when it first opened.


----------



## FoxC63

bethbuchall said:


> It’s the ground around the “new” Dumbo in Story Book Circus. I remember the outrage when it first opened.



There you go!  Crazy right!  Poor Customer Relations!


----------



## GirlDreamer

Dug720 said:


> So a question that might get me ostracized... I've never seen Hocus Pocus.
> 
> I have the DVD on reserve at the library, but I'm 7 of 7 and DVDs can be kept for a week. Since I'm 31 days away, I'm not counting on getting it from there. It's not on Netflix either...I've looked. Will the stage show make any sense to someone who hasn't seen it?
> 
> I'll go hide in shame now.



You're not alone. A friend of mine actually bought me the DVD several years ago as she said I had to see it. It's still not come out of the plastic it's wrapped in  I'll try watch it before our trip though.


----------



## Best Aunt

Rich M said:


> They use to give out carrots and apple slices and trail mix at Disneyland Halloween Parties.  Not sure if they still do or not but it was nice.



We did a lot of trick or treating at disneyland party in 2016.  We did not see any carrots or apple slices or trail mix.  We did skip a few trails - either out of our way or long lines.


----------



## emmabelle

Dug720 said:


> So a question that might get me ostracized... I've never seen Hocus Pocus.
> 
> I have the DVD on reserve at the library, but I'm 7 of 7 and DVDs can be kept for a week. Since I'm 31 days away, I'm not counting on getting it from there. It's not on Netflix either...I've looked. Will the stage show make any sense to someone who hasn't seen it?
> 
> I'll go hide in shame now.




I haven't seen it either.  Pretty sure we have it on a VCR tape somewhere when I taped it off television.  Remember when we used to do that?  A good show would be on and you would have to scramble to find an empty VCR tape to tape it on???


----------



## Dug720

emmabelle said:


> I haven't seen it either.  Pretty sure we have it on a VCR tape somewhere when I taped it off television.  Remember when we used to do that?  A good show would be on and you would have to scramble to find an empty VCR tape to tape it on???



Yup! And then the agony when you wanted to tape something and had no new tape so you had to decide what to sacrifice??


----------



## emmabelle

Dug720 said:


> Yup! And then the agony when you wanted to tape something and had no new tape so you had to decide what to sacrifice??




I once taped over something of my husband's that he deemed important, (I'm sure it wasn't) with something totally lame.  He was so mad.


----------



## Koz

So we pulled the trigger for our one night on Disney property, August 28th. We're going to be in  Universal for a week and decided to throw in the party night as a surprise for the kids. When I purchased the tickets yesterday, they were linked to my account and I then set out to land FP for 4PM on. I was able to get BTMRR @ 4, Spash at 5 and was hoping for Space Mountain at 6, but much to my surprise, nothing is available for FP at 6PM.  It's a full hour before the park closes to non-party guests, so I wonder if this is just a technical glitch or intentional. It can't possibly be that no ride @ MK has a FP available at 6PM. Any ideas?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Koz said:


> So we pulled the trigger for our one night on Disney property, August 28th. We're going to be in  Universal for a week and decided to throw in the party night as a surprise for the kids. When I purchased the tickets yesterday, they were linked to my account and I then set out to land FP for 4PM on. I was able to get BTMRR @ 4, Spash at 5 and was hoping for Space Mountain at 6, but much to my surprise, nothing is available for FP at 6PM.  It's a full hour before the park closes to non-party guests, so I wonder if this is just a technical glitch or intentional. It can't possibly be that no ride @ MK has a FP available at 6PM. Any ideas?



The park closes at 6pm this year for MNSSHP dates, hence why you couldn’t make FPs 6pm+.  Disney introduced a 6pm park closing for MVMCP last year and it has carried over to MNSSHP this year.

It’s meant to provide an hour ‘buffer’ for day guests to make their way out while MNSSHP guests continue to make their way in.  All rides will still be open, you just need a MNSSHP wristband to ride them after 6pm.


----------



## mara512

Koz said:


> So we pulled the trigger for our one night on Disney property, August 28th. We're going to be in  Universal for a week and decided to throw in the party night as a surprise for the kids. When I purchased the tickets yesterday, they were linked to my account and I then set out to land FP for 4PM on. I was able to get BTMRR @ 4, Spash at 5 and was hoping for Space Mountain at 6, but much to my surprise, nothing is available for FP at 6PM.  It's a full hour before the park closes to non-party guests, so I wonder if this is just a technical glitch or intentional. It can't possibly be that no ride @ MK has a FP available at 6PM. Any ideas?




I believe there are no FP available at 6 only because I have a 5:20 FP and instead of the ending window time being 6:20 it is 6:00.


----------



## Koz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The park closes at 6pm this year for MNSSHP dates, hence why you couldn’t make FPs 6pm+.  Disney introduced a 6pm park closing for MVMCP last year and it has carried over to MNSSHP this year.
> 
> It’s meant to provide an hour ‘buffer’ for day guests to make their way out while MNSSHP guests continue to make their way in.  All rides will still be open, you just need a MNSSHP wristband to ride them after 6pm.


Aha!  I knew that there must be a reason. That's all well and good then. Get rid of the non-party guests an hour in advance and clear things out.  Hoping for low crowds for this party. I know that this particular week is supposed to be a quiet one at Universal, perhaps the best of the year. Fingers crossed that it transfers over to MK on our night there. That being said, we aren't trick or treating and won't wait on long character lines, so it should be rather easy to get everything done several times over in the span of 8 hours.


----------



## AndreaDM

Yes, I have a 5:30 FP for BTMR and the end time is 6:00. Since that still isn't on the list for open attractions during the party, I wanted to be sure to get a FP for it.


----------



## han22735

Koz said:


> So we pulled the trigger for our one night on Disney property, August 28th. We're going to be in  Universal for a week and decided to throw in the party night as a surprise for the kids. When I purchased the tickets yesterday, they were linked to my account and I then set out to land FP for 4PM on. I was able to get BTMRR @ 4, Spash at 5 and was hoping for Space Mountain at 6, but much to my surprise, nothing is available for FP at 6PM.  It's a full hour before the park closes to non-party guests, so I wonder if this is just a technical glitch or intentional. It can't possibly be that no ride @ MK has a FP available at 6PM. Any ideas?



I just did the same thing last night for the 28th.  We are staying the week at Vero beach and I bought party tickets and booked a room at SSR just to go.  We will drive back to Vero in the morning.  So excited and my wife and daughter don't know so I'm sure it will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## hes122

Haley R said:


> I think that should work. Do you already have the hard tickets?


Not yet.  We' haven't purchased them, but plan to do so in the next few weeks.


----------



## huey578

When will the Halloween decorations go up?


----------



## Rich M

Best Aunt said:


> We did a lot of trick or treating at disneyland party in 2016.  We did not see any carrots or apple slices or trail mix.  We did skip a few trails - either out of our way or long lines.



What a shame if they took them away. My last time there was 2015. We loved the dried apple chips.


----------



## RJstanis

Koz said:


> Aha!  I knew that there must be a reason. That's all well and good then. Get rid of the non-party guests an hour in advance and clear things out.  Hoping for low crowds for this party. I know that this particular week is supposed to be a quiet one at Universal, perhaps the best of the year. Fingers crossed that it transfers over to MK on our night there. That being said, we aren't trick or treating and won't wait on long character lines, so it should be rather easy to get everything done several times over in the span of 8 hours.



Adjust your times and you can still have a 3rd FP. Make your BTMR from 330-430, Splash 430-530, Space 530-6p, if those times are available. Do Frontierland rides back to back at 430 and youll have plenty of time to lazy stroll, or grab something to eat real quick, etc to Tomorrowland for your Space FP. Again, that's if these are available/possible for you. Remember you have to start with BTMR first or it will say there's no times available for the other later ones b/c they would overlap with current times you have.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> That is not the kind I'm taking about.  They come in bags just like pretzels.


I’ve never heard of those lol. I’ll have to look them up


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Yep!  And Disney has something going on with nut allergies too.  I forget what attraction has it but the cement ground has peanuts on it.  I think Disneyland.  And people got all upset, oh!  you're going to kill my kid!  Just crazy stuff.  Disney did not use real peanuts, it's cement made to look like peanuts!


As much as I love trail mix it probably wouldn’t work with all of the but allergies. Is all of the candy nut free? 

That’s funny that they thought they were real peanuts.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> So sorry, they're called Bagel Crisps or Bagel Chips
> 
> View attachment 342209
> 
> View attachment 342210


Okay that makes more sense lol


----------



## Koz

RJstanis said:


> Adjust your times and you can still have a 3rd FP. Make your BTMR from 330-430, Splash 430-530, Space 530-6p, if those times are available. Do Frontierland rides back to back at 430 and youll have plenty of time to lazy stroll, or grab something to eat real quick, etc to Tomorrowland for your Space FP. Again, that's if these are available/possible for you. Remember you have to start with BTMR first or it will say there's no times available for the other later ones b/c they would overlap with current times you have.


Thank you RJ but I didn't think it would allow me to make a FP reservation with a window before 4 since we can't enter until that point.  Will look into it!


----------



## Haley R

hes122 said:


> Not yet.  We' haven't purchased them, but plan to do so in the next few weeks.


I think you would be okay doing that then. I’m not at home but I think our hard tickets say our names on them, not that the cms check anyway.


----------



## Rich M

Haley R said:


> As much as I love trail mix it probably wouldn’t work with all of the but allergies. Is all of the candy nut free?
> 
> That’s funny that they thought they were real peanuts.



No.  I have gotten Snickers and Reeses in the past unless that has changed


----------



## GirlDreamer

huey578 said:


> When will the Halloween decorations go up?



I'm pretty sure they go up the night before the first party. They'll start putting them up as soon as the park is cleared of guests the night before and work. According to a post on the moms panel, some decorations might even go up earlier.


----------



## scrappinmom

sherlockmiles said:


> AAAHHHHHHH - shopping budget blown out of the water!!!
> 
> love the HM puzzle
> love the talking doom buggy
> love the sanderson sisters funko


MEEE TOOOOOOO


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> No.  I have gotten Snickers and Reeses in the past unless that has changed


Oh okay cool. I didn’t know if they just kept anything with nuts out but it sounds like they don’t.


----------



## dachsie

Koz said:


> Thank you RJ but I didn't think it would allow me to make a FP reservation with a window before 4 since we can't enter until that point.  Will look into it!


Some have been able to do it and some get an email saying they have too many FP booked and they will lose their last day of passes.  Keep an eye out for that if you do


----------



## disney k family

So I just purchased our tickets for the party on the 24th of August.  I was amazed at the fast pass availability.  I was even able to grab Seven Dwarves Mine Train for 5:15.  Now this feels real.  Soooo excited!!!


----------



## Dug720

Haley R said:


> Oh okay cool. I didn’t know if they just kept anything with nuts out but it sounds like they don’t.



That is where the allergy bags come in.


----------



## Henlady

I'm sure this has been asked before, but here goes:   When I purchase my party tickets is it true that they will be linked to our resort account/Magic Bands? 
Do we also need "hard tickets" or does the link to the Magic Band account suffice?


----------



## RJstanis

Koz said:


> Thank you RJ but I didn't think it would allow me to make a FP reservation with a window before 4 since we can't enter until that point.  Will look into it!



*Sunday, September 9, 2018 - Magic Kingdom Park*
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
3:30 PM - 4:30 PM
Seven Dwarfs Mine Train
4:30 PM - 5:30 PM
Peter Pan's Flight
5:30 PM - 6:00 PM
View Details

Here's mine


----------



## dachsie

Henlady said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but here goes:   When I purchase my party tickets is it true that they will be linked to our resort account/Magic Bands?
> Do we also need "hard tickets" or does the link to the Magic Band account suffice?


You need to go into MDE and link them like you would other tickets.


----------



## kyomagi

Does anyone know when the talking doom buggy is being released?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Henlady said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but here goes:   When I purchase my party tickets is it true that they will be linked to our resort account/Magic Bands?
> Do we also need "hard tickets" or does the link to the Magic Band account suffice?



Depends on how your purchased your tickets.

When you buy tickets online, you have to assign them to a MDX profile - so once you purchase tickets they are linked to that profile and MBs can be used if you have them (check the My Tickets section to make sure the tickets show up and are assigned to the right people).  For various reasons some people like to have a hard ticket as backup to ensure proper ticket media is used when you enter the park.  You can either pick a card up at will call (which is the default delivery setting when you buy online) or you can pay $15 for them to be delivered to you via mail.  I personally just use my MB and do not bother to pick up a hard ticket - others have their reasons for wanting the card.

If you buy party tickets by phone, they are NOT linked to any MDX profile (even though they take your name). You have to manually link them to a MDX profile in order for you to be able to use your MB as a party ticket. If you order by phone, they mail you a hard card ticket.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## stralkeral229

Dug720 said:


> So a question that might get me ostracized... I've never seen Hocus Pocus.
> 
> I have the DVD on reserve at the library, but I'm 7 of 7 and DVDs can be kept for a week. Since I'm 31 days away, I'm not counting on getting it from there. It's not on Netflix either...I've looked. Will the stage show make any sense to someone who hasn't seen it?
> 
> I'll go hide in shame now.



Don't worry, another person here who hasn't seen the movie.  We can just all go find a big cave to hide in together....lol.   Going to actually buy it as a blind buy though since this bad boy is releasing at Best Buy in a couple weeks.  Hubby and I are movie steelbook collectors though.  BUT I also took it as a sign that I needed to buy it since we were just talking about trying to find it so we could watch before our WDW trip this Halloween!

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/hocus-...y-only--best-buy-1993/6261318.p?skuId=6261318


----------



## Cluelyss

huey578 said:


> When will the Halloween decorations go up?


I’ve been in WDW the week leading up to the first MNSSHP 2 out of the last 3 years and MK was already decorated.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Koz said:


> Aha!  I knew that there must be a reason. That's all well and good then. Get rid of the non-party guests an hour in advance and clear things out.  Hoping for low crowds for this party. I know that this particular week is supposed to be a quiet one at Universal, perhaps the best of the year. Fingers crossed that it transfers over to MK on our night there. That being said, we aren't trick or treating and won't wait on long character lines, so it should be rather easy to get everything done several times over in the span of 8 hours.


  Just checked Touring Plans and Aug 28th (our party day too!) is forecasted to be only 1/10!!  Woo hoo!!    Will be a great day to be there even during the 4:00 - 6:00 window!



Koz said:


> Thank you RJ but I didn't think it would allow me to make a FP reservation with a window before 4 since we can't enter until that point.  Will look into it!


  The only ticket we have is a MNSSHP ticket.  I was able to book my first FP at 3:20 so you can attempt to move your first FP earlier and then adjust from there.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

scrappinginontario said:


> Just checked Touring Plans and Aug 28th (our party day too!) is forecasted to be only 1/10!!  Woo hoo!!    Will be a great day to be there even during the 4:00 - 6:00 window!
> 
> The only ticket we have is a MNSSHP ticket.  I was able to book my first FP at 3:20 so you can attempt to move your first FP earlier and then adjust from there.


Isn't this your trip from last years hurricane trip? We will be trying our luck again this year. We were there during Irma last year.


----------



## Rich M

As I have stated before my sister and our friend is going as the Sanderson sisters for the party. I am not the person to dress up at all and have not done anything close to dressing up except for when my job put money on the line for a contest. I was thinking of something that would go with them and I wouldn't die of heat exhaustion and the only thing I could think of is being the devil (Gary Marshall in the movie). Would this be looked down upon at Disney?


----------



## Pdollar88

Rich M said:


> As I have stated before my sister and our friend is going as the Sanderson sisters for the party. I am not the person to dress up at all and have not done anything close to dressing up except for when my job put money on the line for a contest. I was thinking of something that would go with them and I wouldn't die of heat exhaustion and the only thing I could think of is being the devil (Gary Marshall in the movie). Would this be looked down upon at Disney?



I’m thinking of going as (“he’s a little leaguer”) Max Dennison. Love the Gary Marshall idea!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Elsaalltheway said:


> Isn't this your trip from last years hurricane trip? We will be trying our luck again this year. We were there during Irma last year.


  Almost!

Disney refunded 100% of our funds when I had to cancel due to Irma but Southwest issued a travel credit that needed to be used up by mid-February.  My DD and I went on our 8 night Irma replacement trip in Jan of this year and had a blast!

While on that trip in Jan I booked us BB offer which will be a surprise 4 night trip later this month (she still doesn't have a clue) with the hopes of being able to book a Free Dining trip for September 2019.  Sure enough a FD BB for 2019 is out so we'll be booking that later this month!  This month's trip will be all about the water parks plus 1 night at MNSSHP so we'll still get a little MK time!

I hope we're both hurricane free this year @Elsaalltheway!!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

scrappinginontario said:


> Almost!
> 
> Disney refunded 100% of our funds when I had to cancel due to Irma but Southwest issued a travel credit that needed to be used up by mid-February.  My DD and I went on our 8 night Irma replacement trip in Jan of this year and had a blast!
> 
> While on that trip in Jan I booked us BB offer which will be a surprise 4 night trip later this month (she still doesn't have a clue) with the hopes of being able to book a Free Dining trip for September 2019.  Sure enough a FD BB for 2019 is out so we'll be booking that later this month!  This month's trip will be all about the water parks plus 1 night at MNSSHP so we'll still get a little MK time!
> 
> I hope we're both hurricane free this year @Elsaalltheway!!


Thats awesome. We got the one day in the park that we didn't use credited back to us. I'm going with my Brother this will probably be our last non DVC trip. I've already been twice this year, and by this time next year I'll be another three times and then only one the year after. So far. I'm trying to talk two of my friends going at the same time as us to actually use the bounce back as it really does save a headache of waiting and praying for the free dining. This will be my first time at ASMu, and my third year in a row for MNSSHP. One of these years I'm taking a solo tirp in Dec so I can do the Xmas show. I've been then, but would like to go again.


----------



## grumpy28

My 4 year old is in love with the "smiling guys". So pardon the post. He wants to see them dancing.


----------



## Rich M

grumpy28 said:


> My 4 year old is in love with the "smiling guys". So pardon the post. He wants to see them dancing.


----------



## grumpy28

Thank you @Rich M!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

grumpy28 said:


> Thank you @Rich M!


----------



## Rich M

Elsaalltheway said:


>






My grandson would love the color ones. Going to have to show him that one.


----------



## mara512

scrappinginontario said:


> Almost!
> 
> Disney refunded 100% of our funds when I had to cancel due to Irma but Southwest issued a travel credit that needed to be used up by mid-February.  My DD and I went on our 8 night Irma replacement trip in Jan of this year and had a blast!
> 
> While on that trip in Jan I booked us BB offer which will be a surprise 4 night trip later this month (she still doesn't have a clue) with the hopes of being able to book a Free Dining trip for September 2019.  Sure enough a FD BB for 2019 is out so we'll be booking that later this month!  This month's trip will be all about the water parks plus 1 night at MNSSHP so we'll still get a little MK time!
> 
> I hope we're both hurricane free this year @Elsaalltheway!!




I hope we are all hurricane free.  I hit Matthew and Irma the last two years.  This year surely will be hurricane free.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

mara512 said:


> I hope we are all hurricane free.  I hit Matthew and Irma the last two years.  This year surely will be hurricane free.


Uh,,,,just checking when you are going, you kinda seem to bring the weather......


----------



## Momma_Lanier

scrappinginontario said:


> Just checked Touring Plans and Aug 28th (our party day too!) is forecasted to be only 1/10!!  Woo hoo!!    Will be a great day to be there even during the 4:00 - 6:00 window!
> 
> The only ticket we have is a MNSSHP ticket.  I was able to book my first FP at 3:20 so you can attempt to move your first FP earlier and then adjust from there.



I was wondering if we could book FP's before 3:30. I couldn't find a Tinkerbell FP except for 3:20 and we wanted to do that first since we're going as Peter and the gang. Maybe I should snag it up.


----------



## dachsie

Momma_Lanier said:


> I was wondering if we could book FP's before 3:30. I couldn't find a Tinkerbell FP except for 3:20 and we wanted to do that first since we're going as Peter and the gang. Maybe I should snag it up.


As long as you can get inline for her by 4:20 I would think you would be fine


----------



## vladimir

I am so excited that we have bought tickets for the first party!  I can't take my children out of school anymore during the year so this was a nice surprise (daughters are 10 and 16 - planned the trip before we knew about the party dates).  I would like some advice on the Boo-to-You Parade.  We would like to go to the 9:15 parade.  When should we try and sit on Main Street (our favorite spot for parades)?  We are willing to spend as much time as possible reserving our seats as the parade is the highlight of the night.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## ArielSRL

CampbellzSoup said:


> Thanks guys I can’t see signatures on mobile for some reason


If I turn my phone sideways then the signatures show up.


----------



## gqmom

Well, I didn’t book FPs for my party on 9/30 because I was concerned about getting the “dredded email.” Well, I still got it. Ugh! 

So I have 2 reservations at the same hotel with the same room. Long story short is I created a second booking so I could get a discount but I got it for only the first half of my stay. My total reservation is Saturday to Saturday (7 nights) with a 6 day pass. My 6 day pass is only for me, DH and DD. DS is 2. My mother is traveling with us and has a 7 day pass purchased thru a secondary ticket broker. 

Two weeks ago (before my 60 day window) I adjusted the dates for one of my reservations so I had no overlap for the dates I have my second hotel reservation with the discount. I kept my tix (6 days) associated with my first booking.  BUT the change wasn’t showing on MDE, so yesterday I called IT to get the change pushed through to MDE. 

This morning I received an email warning me that my FP selections for the last 2 nights of my first reservation  (the middle of my total stay) are going to be taken away because I don’t have enough FPs! 

Crazy. Right!?


----------



## mum22girlz

scrappinginontario said:


> Almost!
> 
> Disney refunded 100% of our funds when I had to cancel due to Irma but Southwest issued a travel credit that needed to be used up by mid-February.  My DD and I went on our 8 night Irma replacement trip in Jan of this year and had a blast!
> 
> While on that trip in Jan I booked us BB offer which will be a surprise 4 night trip later this month (she still doesn't have a clue) with the hopes of being able to book a Free Dining trip for September 2019.  Sure enough a FD BB for 2019 is out so we'll be booking that later this month!  This month's trip will be all about the water parks plus 1 night at MNSSHP so we'll still get a little MK time!
> 
> I hope we're both hurricane free this year @Elsaalltheway!!





mara512 said:


> I hope we are all hurricane free.  I hit Matthew and Irma the last two years.  This year surely will be hurricane free.



I have also had 2 trips in a row during the hurricanes. If a hurricane is going to hit this year, it'll be September 19-23! We stayed through Matthew, but ended up cancelling because of Irma. I rescheduled that trip for the end of January. My DD was very disappointed to miss the Halloween party. January is just not the same as fall.


----------



## Koz

mara512 said:


> I hope we are all hurricane free.  I hit Matthew and Irma the last two years.  This year surely will be hurricane free.


We are almost at the point where if something was developing there would be some indication off the coast of Africa showing where it is 15 or so days out.  All is quiet thus far, and let's keep it that way.


----------



## Koz

Also, does anyone know where we can acquire dry-fit Halloween T-shirts?  No way in hell we are wearing costumes of any kind on August 28th, and regular cotton T shirts are a pain in the @ss with the humidity being what it typically is for this time of the year.  A few years back, we were there in October but it was a hot period- both boys were lifeguards. That was an easy one.


----------



## Rich M

Today was FP day for us.  Got up at 3:45 AM today and got everything we wanted.  After booking all of our regular FP I booked for our party night.  I hope not to get the email that everyone else dreads getting.  If it happens then I am guessing I need to call Disney to fix the problem.  I was able to get 7DMT, Peter Pan, and Big Thunder.  Hope it all works out.


----------



## Raya

A guide to Halloween "Novelty" options is up on the Disney Parks blog:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/

Looks like novelty means food-related in this case, popcorn buckets, cups, and straw clips. Way down at the bottom of the post it says "And if you’re interested in those fun Halloween sweets, fear not! My 2018 Halloween Disney Parks Foodie Guides are soon to come. Stay tuned to the Disney Parks Blog to find out more!" So yay! Foodie guides are almost here!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DPB... would it have killed them to have WDW and DL seperate sections or posts?  That one was hard to read with so much interwoven narrative.

(Sorry, might just be me!)


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> DPB... would it have killed them to have WDW and DL seperate sections or posts?  That one was hard to read with so much interwoven narrative.
> 
> (Sorry, might just be me!)


No, it bothered me too! And am I reading this right that the resort refillable mugs will be Halloween themed?! May have to splurge this trip if so!


----------



## publix subs

Raya said:


> A guide to Halloween "Novelty" options is up on the Disney Parks blog:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/
> 
> Looks like novelty means food-related in this case, popcorn buckets, cups, and straw clips. Way down at the bottom of the post it says "And if you’re interested in those fun Halloween sweets, fear not! My 2018 Halloween Disney Parks Foodie Guides are soon to come. Stay tuned to the Disney Parks Blog to find out more!" So yay! Foodie guides are almost here!



all of it. i want it all.


----------



## Abbey1

How long will the lines be for the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket be during the party most likely? Last year at Disneyland, the lines were always ridiculously long (an hour +) while we were there so we didn’t pick one up.


----------



## Raya

GADisneyDad14 said:


> DPB... would it have killed them to have WDW and DL seperate sections or posts?



I was too focused/angry that some Halloween stuff isn't coming out until mid-September even though the parties start in August. Way to make me think I picked the wrong time to attend the party. 

" the new Cauldron Premium Popcorn Bucket. Starting mid-September, this light-up bucket will be available at Disneyland park at Disneyland Resort and all four parks and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort!"


----------



## Elsaalltheway

mum22girlz said:


> I have also had 2 trips in a row during the hurricanes. If a hurricane is going to hit this year, it'll be September 19-23! We stayed through Matthew, but ended up cancelling because of Irma. I rescheduled that trip for the end of January. My DD was very disappointed to miss the Halloween party. January is just not the same as fall.


Whew I'll be gone by then.


----------



## PolyRob

Cluelyss said:


> And am I reading this right that the resort refillable mugs will be Halloween themed?! May have to splurge this trip if so!



I read it that way too! My October trip is so short that I was going to skip mugs, but I think everyone in my family may need "Mickey and Minnie all decked out in their Halloween best as well as Chip and Dale as adorable little bats" on rapid refill mugs!


----------



## ChimneyJim

Raya said:


> I was too focused/angry that some Halloween stuff isn't coming out until mid-September even though the parties start in August. Way to make me think I picked the wrong time to attend the party.
> 
> " the new Cauldron Premium Popcorn Bucket. Starting mid-September, this light-up bucket will be available at Disneyland park at Disneyland Resort and all four parks and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort!"



Had the same reaction.


----------



## areno79

I also thought it could have been better put together and separated by Disneyland and Walt Disney World. It was difficult to read and keep track of what was selling where and when!


----------



## Henlady

Bought our October 25 MNSSHP tickets this morning.  Hoping for a beautiful evening, maybe about 68 degrees and clear skies.  That will be the 2nd night of the full moon.


----------



## rteetz

I wish I was going so I could get the Oogie Boogie bucket.


----------



## publix subs

rteetz said:


> I wish I was going so I could get the Oogie Boogie bucket.


if they're there when i go, i will grab one for you.


----------



## rteetz

publix subs said:


> if they're there when i go, i will grab one for you.


Oh that would be awesome thanks!


----------



## LMO429

If you have regular park tickets and MNSSHP tickets what time is the latest time frame you can make Fast passes for???


----------



## RJstanis

rteetz said:


> I wish I was going so I could get the Oogie Boogie bucket.



I'd be willing to trade an oogie boogie bucket for one of the light-up ones for anyone interested. I'll be going on Sept 9th.


----------



## Livelovedance

Did I read correctly that the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket will only be in Disneyland? The whole article was confusing to me!

Edit: I reread again, there’s a new version coming to Disney World. I guess the brighter one on the right?


----------



## RJstanis

LMO429 said:


> If you have regular park tickets and MNSSHP tickets what time is the latest time frame you can make Fast passes for???



5:30p - 6p is the latest time frame.

Thats for any combination of tickets. Regular+MNSHHP, Regular by itself, MNSHHP by itself, they all have access to that last time frame to book.


----------



## rteetz

Livelovedance said:


> Did I read correctly that the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket will only be in Disneyland? The whole article was confusing to me!


No there will be two different ones. One at DL and one at WDW.


----------



## Raya

RJstanis said:


> I'd be willing to trade an oogie boogie bucket for one of the light-up ones for anyone interested.



Same here. I'll be at WDW at the end of August, which is too soon for a light up cauldron bucket... if anyone wants an oogie boogie bucket, let me know!


----------



## Livelovedance

rteetz said:


> No there will be two different ones. One at DL and one at WDW.


Thanks, I just reread it and realized! They really should’ve organized it as two different parks. I read quickly the first time and missed it!


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*


*Happy Halloween 2018 Popcorn Bucket (Pail) , Oogie Boogie 2nd Edition Popcorn Bucket, Cauldron Premium Popcorn Light-up Bucket, Green Poison Apple Stein, The Headless Horseman Straw Clip AND Pumpkin Straw have been revealed!!*
*
Have been added to Post #5:  *
Popcorn Buckets & Specialty Snacks
*
*


----------



## RJstanis

Livelovedance said:


> Did I read correctly that the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket will only be in Disneyland? The whole article was confusing to me!



No both parks will have one. DL will have last year's bucket until 2nd half of the season and then it will have the new updated one available (maybe both if there's any of last year's still available?) according to what I read.

WDW will have the updated one at least first half of the season and then the light up cauldron bucket 2nd half. Only thing I'm not sure about is if the new updated oogie boogie will be available the whole season in addition to when the light up cauldron one is released, or not.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

This is a dumb question.  I’ve seen plenty of pics of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and I’ve seen it in person.  But I’ve never looked at it closely enough to actually understand where the popcorn goes / how you get it?  Does the top pop off or something?


----------



## Princess KP

rteetz said:


> I wish I was going so I could get the Oogie Boogie bucket.


Do you want the Oogie Boogie bucket? I can get it for you.

EDIT: Oops! Looks like someone else offered to get it for you. I will be there on the 30th if you still need someone to get it for you.


----------



## rteetz

Princess KP said:


> Do you want the Oogie Boogie bucket? I can get it for you.


Yeah that would be awesome if you can. I am not there until Wine and Dine of course and I am sure they will be sold out by then especially since Halloween will be over.


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is a dumb question.  I’ve seen plenty of pics of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and I’ve seen it in person.  But I’ve never looked at it closely enough to actually understand where the popcorn goes / how you get it?  Does the top pop off or something?



From what I have seen it's like most of the other themed buckets, his back slides out.


----------



## LucyBC80

Awesome news about new mug being available during September and October for our resort stay. It’s about time Disney starts to get seasonal with its mugs and other resort merchandise.


----------



## RJstanis

The head or top third of it opening seems like it would be so much better to me though lol


----------



## Rich M

Can't wait to get the new mugs.  I might actual have to bring one home instead of leaving them behind since its always the same.


----------



## RJstanis

Lol we never leave them, however we only go once a year typically. They make great togo coffee mugs and/or drink cups for when visiting kids come over (you can assign a colored lid to each kid, and that's their cup for the day  )


----------



## scrappinginontario

ArielSRL said:


> If I turn my phone sideways then the signatures show up.


  Thanks for this tip!  There have been times I wanted to see the signature on my phone and didn't realize I could by turning it sideways.  Appreciate the help!



			
				post: 59588237 said:
			
		

> " the new Cauldron Premium Popcorn Bucket. *Starting mid-September, this light-up bucket will be available at Disneyland park at Disneyland Resort and all four parks and Disney Springs at Walt Disney World Resort!"*


  I read this to be that the popcorn bucket will be available starting mid-September to guests who are not attending a party since it says it will be available at all four parks.

I believe it will still be available to party guests starting the very first party, but limited to party guests only until mid-September when it will be available to all WDW and Disneyland guests to purchase.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for this tip!  There have been times I wanted to see the signature on my phone and didn't realize I could by turning it sideways.  Appreciate the help!
> 
> I read this to be that the popcorn bucket will be available starting mid-September to guests who are not attending a party since it says it will be available at all four parks.
> 
> I believe it will still be available to party guests starting the very first party, but limited to party guests only until mid-September when it will be available to all WDW and Disneyland guests to purchase.


Agreed. I think only Oogie Boogie is limited to MNSSHP?


----------



## RJstanis

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for this tip!  There have been times I wanted to see the signature on my phone and didn't realize I could by turning it sideways.  Appreciate the help!
> 
> I read this to be that the popcorn bucket will be available starting mid-September to guests who are not attending a party since it says it will be available at all four parks.
> 
> I believe it will still be available to party guests starting the very first party, but limited to party guests only until mid-September when it will be available to all WDW and Disneyland guests to purchase.



Good catch! You win the reading comprehension award today!

I'll still trade an Oogie boogie for one of those since I prob won't be back before Halloween or this year even (except to visit the Dark Side)


----------



## Best Aunt

Haley R said:


> As much as I love trail mix it probably wouldn’t work with all of the but allergies. Is all of the candy nut free?
> 
> That’s funny that they thought they were real peanuts.



I don’t recall all of the candy being nut free at disneyland 2016, but i was not paying attention.  I think we got peanut butter cups, among other things.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> DPB... would it have killed them to have WDW and DL seperate sections or posts?  That one was hard to read with so much interwoven narrative.
> 
> (Sorry, might just be me!)



What's interesting is last year Disneyland had all these goodies and we only got Ooogie Boogie & Pumpkin Mickey popcorn buckets.  It's nice to see we'll be getting so much this year.  *Fair Warning: * These items will be sold out as they are first come, first served, limit of 10 can be purchased.    Later Pumpkin Mickey was sold at MK only and in limited quantities selling at 7pm!


----------



## Best Aunt

This might inspire some very comfy Disneybound outfits:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ss-mulan-is-in-ralph-breaks-the-internet/amp/


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Best Aunt said:


> This might inspire some very comfy Disneybound outfits:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.fo...ss-mulan-is-in-ralph-breaks-the-internet/amp/


Why is Anna wearing flannel?


----------



## FoxC63

Elsaalltheway said:


> Why is Anna wearing flannel?


  Sorry, I couldn't help myself!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ariel looking like she wants to get the heck out of there.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry, I couldn't help myself!


I know, and here I was thinking Elsa was the butch one.


----------



## LMO429

RJstanis said:


> 5:30p - 6p is the latest time frame.
> 
> Thats for any combination of tickets. Regular+MNSHHP, Regular by itself, MNSHHP by itself, they all have access to that last time frame to book.



So is the hour FP time frame you can make 5pm to 6pm?  or 5:30 to 6:30


----------



## PAGA2003

Our outfits have all come in now and I'm so excited! If anyone is looking for simple light weight outfits for the party I ordered a dress off Etsy from Wishes and Wands and I'm in love!  I also ordered a shirt for my son that he will wear with grey shorts.


----------



## AndreaDM

It's just until 6, no matter if you make it at 5 or 5:30. My latest one is for 5:30 - 6:00.


----------



## sheila14

All items should be for all MNSSHP guests and they should start with the first party.  If theses items will not be for sale until September that is unfair for the others.


----------



## bethbuchall

sheila14 said:


> All items should be for all MNSSHP guests and they should start with the first party.  If theses items will not be for sale until September that is unfair for the others.


It’s just like items selling out at the earlier parties and not being available later. Disney rarely cares what’s “fair” to guests. It’s all about the bottom line.


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> All items should be for all MNSSHP guests and they should start with the first party.  If theses items will not be for sale until September that is unfair for the others.


I probably won’t be able to get any merch because we don’t arrive until October 23.


----------



## Livelovedance

Silly questions, but for those that purchase and use popcorn buckets, how many do you have? What do you do with them when you are home? Can they be brought back to the parks and refilled on other trips?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Livelovedance said:


> Silly questions, but for those that purchase and use popcorn buckets, how many do you have? What do you do with them when you are home? Can they be brought back to the parks and refilled on other trips?


I have two or three. I actually take them back so when I'm in the park and I buy a refill I can pour some in another for friends or family to share so I'm not passing around one bucket and right now one of my buckets at home is holding all my trading pins I need to put on the board.


----------



## Haley R

I just saw they are doing dia de los muertos at Disneyland! I wish they were doing it at wdw.


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> I probably won’t be able to get any merch because we don’t arrive until October 23.


I want the refillable mug but if they are saying that this will not come out until September I will be sad


----------



## kyomagi

Halloween Merch Spotted at DS!!

https://imgur.com/a/iV8ewOL


----------



## Elsaalltheway

sheila14 said:


> I want the refillable mug but if they are saying that this will not come out until September I will be sad


I would even be happy with Sept one, well ok I really hope its then. I get there on sept 8.


----------



## Livelovedance

Elsaalltheway said:


> I have two or three. I actually take them back so when I'm in the park and I buy a refill I can pour some in another for friends or family to share so I'm not passing around one bucket and right now one of my buckets at home is holding all my trading pins I need to put on the board.


Good to know! We have one, but I wasn't sure if you were allowed to reuse them. I'm kinda interested in the Oogie Boogie bucket, but I didn't know if it was silly to buy it when we already have one, or what we would do with it after the trip. We're in the process of trying to declutter, so purposeful items are on my mind lol. I won't go crazy trying to get one, but it definitely caught my eye! Thanks for answering!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Livelovedance said:


> Good to know! We have one, but I wasn't sure if you were allowed to reuse them. I'm kinda interested in the Oogie Boogie bucket, but I didn't know if it was silly to buy it when we already have one, or what we would do with it after the trip. We're in the process of trying to declutter, so purposeful items are on my mind lol. I won't go crazy trying to get one, but it definitely caught my eye! Thanks for answering!


I think basically the last year the only thing on the buckets that change are the handles and cap covers.


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is a dumb question.  I’ve seen plenty of pics of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket and I’ve seen it in person.  But I’ve never looked at it closely enough to actually understand where the popcorn goes / how you get it?  Does the top pop off or something?


The one from last year has a small rectangular opening in the back.  We never put popcorn in ours.  They sold it to me wrapped in plastic and then just gave me a “regular” popcorn to eat.  Probably the first time we have never refilled, so I  don’t know what they would have done had we wanted to...


----------



## Livelovedance

Elsaalltheway said:


> I think basically the last year the only thing on the buckets that change are the handles and cap covers.


I guess we'll bring ours and see what happens. How does it work with the specialty buckets? I guess they would say no?


----------



## Haley R

I went back to Touring Plans today to look at crowd calendars for my October trip and I'm ecstatic to say on the 10/23 and 10/25 the MK went from a 3 to a 1!! I'm not sure why the big change in crowds, but I'm not complaining. Some other crowd changes: 10/26 MK went from 4 to 2, 10/26 Epcot went from 3 to 5, and 10/28 AK went from 7 to 3 (which is a BIG jump).


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lovinallthingsdisney said:


> The one from last year has a small rectangular opening in the back.  We never put popcorn in ours.  They sold it to me wrapped in plastic and then just gave me a “regular” popcorn to eat.  Probably the first time we have never refilled, so I  don’t know what they would have done had we wanted to...



So to eat out of it, you turn him on his tummy? 

I feel so dumb for asking, I’ve just never quite understood how it actually works as a popcorn bucket!


----------



## rteetz

Livelovedance said:


> Silly questions, but for those that purchase and use popcorn buckets, how many do you have? What do you do with them when you are home? Can they be brought back to the parks and refilled on other trips?


I have two. The Mickey balloon and tie fighter. They usually can’t be brought back to the parks. I use them to store candy in or other items. It’s basically decor.


----------



## rteetz

Lovinallthingsdisney said:


> The one from last year has a small rectangular opening in the back.  We never put popcorn in ours.  They sold it to me wrapped in plastic and then just gave me a “regular” popcorn to eat.  Probably the first time we have never refilled, so I  don’t know what they would have done had we wanted to...


They can put the popcorn in if you want usually. Most don’t want that though so they can have it clean to take home.


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So to eat out of it, you turn him on his tummy?
> 
> I feel so dumb for asking, I’ve just never quite understood how it actually works as a popcorn bucket!


If it’s like the Mickey balloon it’s like a back door that opens. No need to turn it.


----------



## mara512

Elsaalltheway said:


> Uh,,,,just checking when you are going, you kinda seem to bring the weather......


 
That’s what my brother told me too. September 9-16 BUT he said since he will be with me  this year there won’t be a hurricane.


----------



## mara512

mum22girlz said:


> I have also had 2 trips in a row during the hurricanes. If a hurricane is going to hit this year, it'll be September 19-23! We stayed through Matthew, but ended up cancelling because of Irma. I rescheduled that trip for the end of January. My DD was very disappointed to miss the Halloween party. January is just not the same as fall.



I don’t want anyone to have a hurricane but this year our dates are different. I am the week before you SO that means no hurricanes for either of us.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

mara512 said:


> That’s what my brother told me too. September 9-16 BUT he said since he will be ther this year there won’t be a hurricane.


I hope he's right becuase thats when I'll be there. Well 8-14 soooooo.


----------



## mara512

Koz said:


> We are almost at the point where if something was developing there would be some indication off the coast of Africa showing where it is 15 or so days out.  All is quiet thus far, and let's keep it that way.



Agreeed!  I keep a watchful eye one my hurricane weather app.


----------



## rteetz

General Halloween merchandise 

https://t.co/QdHJhH9eB9?amp=1


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

mara512 said:


> That’s what my brother told me too. September 9-16 BUT he said since he will be with me  this year there won’t be a hurricane.


I hope he is correct!  We are there 12-19


----------



## mara512

Elsaalltheway said:


> I hope he's right becuase thats when I'll be there. Well 8-14 soooooo.



According to him he is never wrong


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So to eat out of it, you turn him on his tummy?
> 
> I feel so dumb for asking, I’ve just never quite understood how it actually works as a popcorn bucket!


I think you could keep upright, but definately not a “practical” dispenser.  You would have to tip it at some point because I don’t think an adult hand would fit inside...lol!  I bought it because it was “there”....I am a bad impulse buyer.  It did kind of freak the TSA guy out, so that was a bonus.


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> General Halloween merchandise
> 
> https://t.co/QdHJhH9eB9?amp=1



Thanks for info!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES*

Post #1 was updated last week, as well as today. Times, New additions for 2018, Trick or Treat info, Dessert party info, Disney Floral & Gifts, etc.

Post #2 updated too. Popcorn Buckets, Mugs and Halloween Merchandise.


----------



## Dug720

So with the refillable mugs... Will those be out as options at the resorts since that's where you can refill them?


----------



## Haley R

rteetz said:


> General Halloween merchandise
> 
> https://t.co/QdHJhH9eB9?amp=1


I need to start saving or I’m gonna go broke... lol


----------



## PPFlight75

rteetz said:


> If it’s like the Mickey balloon it’s like a back door that opens. No need to turn it.


My Christmas Pluto one was the same. You basically opened the butt. We put Christmas lights in ours and using it as Christmas decorations. I bet the oogie one would look cool with some Halloween lights in it!


----------



## Pdollar88

Do you think a Haunted Mansion cast member would let me (or be allowed to) take a selfie with me during the party?


----------



## yulilin3

Pdollar88 said:


> Do you think a Haunted Mansion cast member would let me (or be allowed to) take a selfie with me during the party?


Yes, they are allowed to do that. I've done it, they look so cool.


----------



## avic77

Maybe someone here can answer a question for me. With 3 day tickets and 1 MNSSHP I can book 3 days of FP not 4. But can i book MK and use FP on the MNSSHP entry.  Can enter at 2(DVC entry time) or do i have to use a regular day ticket to make the FP active?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Dug720 said:


> So with the refillable mugs... Will those be out as options at the resorts since that's where you can refill them?



Yes!


----------



## pkondz

Pdollar88 said:


> Do you think a Haunted Mansion cast member would let me (or be allowed to) take a selfie with me during the party?


Of course they will... better still:






I quickly plunked my tripod mounted camera down and used my remote for this selfie.
She's the absolute greatest. Take the time to talk to her. Seriously.


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> I need to start saving or I’m gonna go broke... lol



Same here


----------



## brewhome

Hi all, I have a question about magic bands that has probably been answered, but I’m having a hard time finding the right post about it.  I am going to FL for work and have one day to spend at Disney, my first time going solo.  I was thinking of going to Disney Springs all day, but since it’s a MNSSHP day, I am very tempted to go to DS from 11-4-ish and then head over to MK for the party.  I’ve never been to it so it would be a first for me!  I’m a huge Halloween fan so I’d love to see the Sanderson Sisters show, the parade, and the fireworks.  Shorter ride lines are a bonus, too!

I have an active magic band from my last trip in 2017. When I buy the party ticket and link it to MDE, will it automatically link to my active magic band? And then I can make FP between 4-6 pm at 30 days out, correct?  I’m not staying on property.

If the above works, is there a reason to have the hard ticket? Or should I be good to go with just my magic band?

Thanks!

Kristin


----------



## chuff88

Do we think that the Halloween refillable mug will be the one you get if you’re on the DDP during Halloween time?


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Oh I hope some of this merch lasts until October 25th when we arrive. Especially after Ooogie and the glow cube but I'll take it all. So glad we have dining plan so at least we can get the Halloween refillable mug. It all feels so close but so far away at the same time.


----------



## Best Aunt

brewhome said:


> I have an active magic band from my last trip in 2017. When I buy the party ticket and link it to MDE, will it automatically link to my active magic band?
> Kristin



I bought online.  I logged into my disney account first.  The party ticket appeared in my MDE account and was assigned to me.  Since my old magic band is listed in my MDE account assigned to me, i can use my magic band for the party ticket.  I did not request a hard copy.  There would have been a shipping cost.  I will take the confirmation email with me just in case.

I presume I could have made fastpasses 60 days out because my upcoming vacation is in my MDE account, but i didn’t try.

Not sure how it works if you buy by phone.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

chuff88 said:


> Do we think that the Halloween refillable mug will be the one you get if you’re on the DDP during Halloween time?



Yes!


----------



## mum22girlz

mara512 said:


> I don’t want anyone to have a hurricane but this year our dates are different. I am the week before you SO that means no hurricanes for either of us.



I like the way you think! No hurricanes!


----------



## Pdollar88

pkondz said:


> Of course they will... better still:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quickly plunked my tripod mounted camera down and used my remote for this selfie.
> She's the absolute greatest. Take the time to talk to her. Seriously.



That's awesome!!


----------



## disneyjr77

Koz said:


> We are almost at the point where if something was developing there would be some indication off the coast of Africa showing where it is 15 or so days out.  All is quiet thus far, and let's keep it that way.



I was thinking this, i'm glad to know i was right  I keep checking the weather channel to see if anything is getting close


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@pkondz - That photo is fun and incredibly spooky all at the same time.  The nurse walking away on the left.... CREEPY!  What a great pic.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

avic77 said:


> Maybe someone here can answer a question for me. With 3 day tickets and 1 MNSSHP I can book 3 days of FP not 4. But can i book MK and use FP on the MNSSHP entry.  Can enter at 2(DVC entry time) or do i have to use a regular day ticket to make the FP active?



Not sure I totally understand your question.  

Your 3 day tickets and 1 MNSSHP ticket will let you make 4 days of FP. Although if you book 4 days in this manner, some people MAY later get a warning about not having enough ticket entitlements and your last day of FPs will be deleted.  MDX flags certain ticket/FP combinations when MNSSHP tickets are involved, although exactly who/why some get a notice and some don’t is a bit of a mystery.  

Let me know if that’s not clear / not what you’re asking.


----------



## disneyjr77

I pulled the trigger and bought our tickets, rain be darned!!!! DD11 is so excited about the party and I already bought her her Evie ears and dress, so why not  I figure there isn't a major system on it's way and if I remember correctly, when we were at universal this same week last year, most of our rain happened during the day.

I really, really hope we can get the Halloween refillable mug.


----------



## Cluelyss

Livelovedance said:


> I guess we'll bring ours and see what happens. How does it work with the specialty buckets? I guess they would say no?


We were able to to get the $1.50 refill in both the AK lotus blossom bucket and the Mickey pumpkin bucket last year. I will say, though, I think the specialty buckets hold less corn than the regular!


----------



## pkondz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> @pkondz - That photo is fun and incredibly spooky all at the same time.  The nurse walking away on the left.... CREEPY!  What a great pic.


 Thanks.


----------



## brewhome

Best Aunt said:


> I bought online.  I logged into my disney account first.  The party ticket appeared in my MDE account and was assigned to me.  Since my old magic band is listed in my MDE account assigned to me, i can use my magic band for the party ticket.  I did not request a hard copy.  There would have been a shipping cost.  I will take the confirmation email with me just in case.
> 
> I presume I could have made fastpasses 60 days out because my upcoming vacation is in my MDE account, but i didn’t try.
> 
> Not sure how it works if you buy by phone.



Thanks, if I buy it I will do so online.  I appreciate the response!


----------



## dachsie

disneyjr77 said:


> I was thinking this, i'm glad to know i was right  I keep checking the weather channel to see if anything is getting close


They were saying on the Today show this morning that there would be a below average development of storms because of cooler water in the Atlantic


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Granted I’m not a total fan of Disney’s latest website layout on the main page with the totally jumpy video snippets... but nice to see a little MNSSHP love (all 1 seconds worth)...

7 Days!


----------



## billyjobobb

I just wish they would either hold back a bunch of the limited edition stuff or have different dates to release stuff. 

I just know that so much will sell out in the first few nights, but then there will be 100s on eBay. Just about everything is already up there as pre orders. Who other than a dealer needs 10 of everything? Leave it one per ticket.


----------



## PolyRob

billyjobobb said:


> I just wish they would either hold back a bunch of the limited edition stuff or have different dates to release stuff.
> 
> I just know that so much will sell out in the first few nights, but then there will be 100s on eBay. Just about everything is already up there as pre orders. Who other than a dealer needs 10 of everything? Leave it one per ticket.


I know Disney's IT is a nightmare, but how about even letting people with a MNSSHP entitlement in MDE purchase items through the Shop Parks app? They have done it in the past for AP holders, but I have not seen anything recently. Probably because it ended up being a mess haha


----------



## Elsaalltheway

billyjobobb said:


> I just wish they would either hold back a bunch of the limited edition stuff or have different dates to release stuff.
> 
> I just know that so much will sell out in the first few nights, but then there will be 100s on eBay. Just about everything is already up there as pre orders. Who other than a dealer needs 10 of everything? Leave it one per ticket.


What item are you looking for?


----------



## billyjobobb

We will be there October 2nd. It would be nice to be able to see all the pins and decide if I want them or not. To me they just have more meaning as a souvenir of a trip instead of being bought online. 

Still bitter about the hatbox ghost pop I wan't able to get even after spending so much energy on our vacation to find it. This year we wanted the tiki pops and had someone get them for us, paid full price plus a bonus for them to go out of their way to find them. Didn't figure they'd still be there for out trip in late September.... Now I hear they're at the outlets.

I guess I could always go spend $300 for the hatbox ghost on eBay.


----------



## scrappinginontario

billyjobobb said:


> I just wish they would either hold back a bunch of the limited edition stuff or have different dates to release stuff.
> 
> I just know that so much will sell out in the first few nights, but then there will be 100s on eBay. Just about everything is already up there as pre orders. Who other than a dealer needs 10 of everything? Leave it one per ticket.


  I think they may be doing this as the popcorn buckets, etc that were announced yesterday on the WDW site says they're not available until mid-September.  With the first party starting Aug 17th it seems like they are in a way holding some things back.

They really can't win for losing as people going to the earlier parties are not happy that the Sept release stuff will not be available when they're there.

The only solution I can see (and personally the one that makes the most sense) would be that they have X number of each limited item available at each party.  At 7:00 all the limited edition stuff gets put out at each  party and the first people to get there are the ones able to purchase it.  This would be the fairest way I can see for each party guest to have the opportunity to purchase limited edition items.

Might be somewhat of a logistical nightmare for Disney but seems to be the most fair way to do it.  Thoughts?

(Classify this in the category of, 'If I ran Disney.....' )


----------



## billyjobobb

it would keep the ebay sellers in check since they would have to pay $100 to get into the party just to stock up.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

I'm going to the second weekend in Sept and I fear that they might not be there.


----------



## gillep

PAGA2003 said:


> Our outfits have all come in now and I'm so excited! If anyone is looking for simple light weight outfits for the party I ordered a dress off Etsy from Wishes and Wands and I'm in love!  I also ordered a shirt for my son that he will wear with grey shorts.
> 
> View attachment 342704 View attachment 342705



Your costumes look great!! I ordered a Figment shirt for my husband from that Etsy shop and I am very excited for it to come in.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Not necessarily party related but....

*** SPECIAL NOTICE ***

It appears that *Disney has cancelled the Aug 20-24 refurbishment of Be Our Guest* as there is a lot of availability for breakfast, lunch and supper! If you want a BoG reservation during these dates you may wish to look. We just booked 2 on dates that were previously not available!!


----------



## PAGA2003

gillep said:


> Your costumes look great!! I ordered a Figment shirt for my husband from that Etsy shop and I am very excited for it to come in.



Thank you! I'm sure you'll love the Figment shirt! I love my son's shirt. The best I could get out of my husband is wearing a shirt that says 'Foolish Mortal' on it!


----------



## AndreaDM

PAGA2003 said:


> Thank you! I'm sure you'll love the Figment shirt! I love my son's shirt. The best I could get out of my husband is wearing a shirt that says 'Foolish Mortal' on it!



Ha! My DD15 is wearing a Foolish Mortal shirt I found on Etsy, she is not about the costumes this year. I am wearing a shirt with some of the Villains that says "squad goals".


----------



## PAGA2003

scrappinginontario said:


> Not necessarily party related but....
> 
> *** SPECIAL NOTICE ***
> 
> It appears that *Disney has cancelled the Aug 20-24 refurbishment of Be Our Guest* as there is a lot of availability for breakfast, lunch and supper! If you want a BoG reservation during these dates you may wish to look. We just booked 2 on dates that were previously not available!!



We actually picked up a dinner at BOG earlier this week but switched it out to Jungle Canteen since we're afraid we'll lose too much party time. It is a great that the availability opened up now though!


----------



## PAGA2003

AndreaDM said:


> Ha! My DD15 is wearing a Foolish Mortal shirt I found on Etsy, she is not about the costumes this year. I am wearing a shirt with some of the Villains that says "squad goals".


 
Yep I picked it up on Etsy as well! I also got a Tightrope Walker Girl dress for my daughter from another seller (Nana's Sewing Closet) that looks fantastic! She's only two so she still wears what I say  The squad goals shirt sounds cute!


----------



## AndreaDM

Yeah we decided it was too hot for costumes, plus it's a quick weekend trip and we're only bringing backpacks so less to pack.


----------



## sherlockmiles

scrappinginontario said:


> I think they may be doing this as the popcorn buckets, etc that were announced yesterday on the WDW site says they're not available until mid-September.  With the first party starting Aug 17th it seems like they are in a way holding some things back.
> 
> They really can't win for losing as people going to the earlier parties are not happy that the Sept release stuff will not be available when they're there.
> 
> The only solution I can see (and personally the one that makes the most sense) would be that they have X number of each limited item available at each party.  At 7:00 all the limited edition stuff gets put out at each  party and the first people to get there are the ones able to purchase it.  This would be the fairest way I can see for each party guest to have the opportunity to purchase limited edition items.
> 
> Might be somewhat of a logistical nightmare for Disney but seems to be the most fair way to do it.  Thoughts?
> 
> (Classify this in the category of, 'If I ran Disney.....' )




I'd like to see something like they do with the SOTMK cards:  everyone guaranteed 1

Or actually I want pre-party purchase.  When you buy your MNSSHP Party Tickets, you have the option to prepurchase (ie pay for) certain/most party specific items.  You would be able to make these purchases up to 48 hours before your party.  Pick up during party.  items would still be available for general purchase, but that quantity would be more limited.   If you cancel tickets, purchases are cancelled.

I have been to other events where this is done and it always works out well.


----------



## Haley R

sherlockmiles said:


> I'd like to see something like they do with the SOTMK cards:  everyone guaranteed 1
> 
> Or actually I want pre-party purchase.  When you buy your MNSSHP Party Tickets, you have the option to prepurchase (ie pay for) certain/most party specific items.  You would be able to make these purchases up to 48 hours before your party.  Pick up during party.  items would still be available for general purchase, but that quantity would be more limited.   If you cancel tickets, purchases are cancelled.
> 
> I have been to other events where this is done and it always works out well.


Can you send this to guest relations? Lol


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Can you send this to guest relations? Lol


Seriously! This is a great idea!!


----------



## andrniki

scrappinginontario said:


> Not necessarily party related but....
> 
> *** SPECIAL NOTICE ***
> 
> It appears that *Disney has cancelled the Aug 20-24 refurbishment of Be Our Guest* as there is a lot of availability for breakfast, lunch and supper! If you want a BoG reservation during these dates you may wish to look. We just booked 2 on dates that were previously not available!!


Thank you so much!  I've been trying for ever to get a ressie there for 8 people and just got it for my trip next week thanks to your post!!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> Seriously! This is a great idea!!



I'd be happy to if someone could PM me the most appropriate email (or snail mail) address.  (There are more details and logistics behind what I'm thinking that I didn't write here (they are in my brain) but I would expound on them before submission for the Mouse.)


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Has anyone actually been to the Return to Sleepy Hollow Night at Fort Wilderness Campground??

There is just such limited information...even Disney Tours doesn't have anymore info than has already been posted here. Wanted to know if anything above the $22 General Admission price is worth it?


----------



## stralkeral229

Princess_Nikki said:


> Has anyone actually been to the Return to Sleepy Hollow Night at Fort Wilderness Campground??
> 
> There is just such limited information...even Disney Tours doesn't have anymore info than has already been posted here. Wanted to know if anything above the $22 General Admission price is worth it?



@FoxC63 has a review from last year posted in the MNSSHP Strategy thread!

https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/

I have the premium booked for this year, but won't be attending until Oct. 29th, so that won't be much help....


----------



## sherlockmiles

Princess_Nikki said:


> Has anyone actually been to the Return to Sleepy Hollow Night at Fort Wilderness Campground??
> 
> There is just such limited information...even Disney Tours doesn't have anymore info than has already been posted here. Wanted to know if anything above the $22 General Admission price is worth it?





yes - there are several reviews and pictures from last year on last year's party board and the various 2018 halloween boards


----------



## Haley R

sherlockmiles said:


> I'd be happy to if someone could PM me the most appropriate email (or snail mail) address.  (There are more details and logistics behind what I'm thinking that I didn't write here (they are in my brain) but I would expound on them before submission for the Mouse.)


I honestly just use the guest services email and I’ve always had good luck with getting a response. I would consider sending an email as well if you can post what you are going to send to them.


----------



## PAGA2003

Princess_Nikki said:


> Has anyone actually been to the Return to Sleepy Hollow Night at Fort Wilderness Campground??
> 
> There is just such limited information...even Disney Tours doesn't have anymore info than has already been posted here. Wanted to know if anything above the $22 General Admission price is worth it?



Here is a post from one of my favorite bloggers that went last year:

https://dixiedelightsonline.com/2017/10/return-to-sleepy-hollow-at-disneys-fort-wilderness.html


----------



## abnihon

Princess_Nikki said:


> Has anyone actually been to the Return to Sleepy Hollow Night at Fort Wilderness Campground??
> 
> There is just such limited information...even Disney Tours doesn't have anymore info than has already been posted here. Wanted to know if anything above the $22 General Admission price is worth it?



It was really neat!  The VIP section gets you closer to the screen and first meets with the Headless Horseman.
We did the general one and it was fine.
They screen the movie in the barn where the Headless Horseman’s horses are kept.  Very cool.
The meet and greet was neat too.
It’s a real horse and a real man (but behind a gate so little ones can’t get underfoot of horse!)


----------



## pkondz

abnihon said:


>



Wow. That is awesome.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

PAGA2003 said:


> Here is a post from one of my favorite bloggers that went last year:
> 
> https://dixiedelightsonline.com/2017/10/return-to-sleepy-hollow-at-disneys-fort-wilderness.html



Thank you! And thank you to all who replied!! This does look fantastic!!


----------



## Haley R

abnihon said:


> View attachment 342943
> 
> It was really neat!  The VIP section gets you closer to the screen and first meets with the Headless Horseman.
> We did the general one and it was fine.
> They screen the movie in the barn where the Headless Horseman’s horses are kept.  Very cool.
> The meet and greet was neat too.
> It’s a real horse and a real man (but behind a gate so little ones can’t get underfoot of horse!)


Omg adorable!


----------



## RJstanis

sherlockmiles said:


> I'd like to see something like they do with the SOTMK cards:  everyone guaranteed 1
> 
> Or actually I want pre-party purchase.  When you buy your MNSSHP Party Tickets, you have the option to prepurchase (ie pay for) certain/most party specific items.  You would be able to make these purchases up to 48 hours before your party.  Pick up during party.  items would still be available for general purchase, but that quantity would be more limited.   If you cancel tickets, purchases are cancelled.
> 
> I have been to other events where this is done and it always works out well.



This makes so much sense so in that case it will never happen lol. Seriously though it appeases both sides. It reserves the merchandise for people who want it at the later parties, and it ensures items are sold on the Disney side, thus preventing them from dumping off on outlets for quarters on the dollar. Both sides win IMO. Excellent idea!


----------



## jacobzking

no Halloween decorations up yet at Magic Kingdom?


----------



## scrappinginontario

jacobzking said:


> no Halloween decorations up yet at Magic Kingdom?


 I’ve heard it reported they normally go up overnight the night before the first party.  If this is the case the park will be transformed this Thurs night in time for Friday’s party!


----------



## Haley R

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ve heard it reported they normally go up overnight the night before the first party.  If this is the case the park will be transformed this Thurs night in time for Friday’s party!


Omg there is really a party this Friday? That’s so crazy to think about!


----------



## GillianP1301

jacobzking said:


> no Halloween decorations up yet at Magic Kingdom?



In the past when we were there the few days leading up to the party, the changeover was always a couple days before. I seem to recall overnight Tuesday decorations for a Friday party. So I would expect we should be seeing the decorations going up mid week. 

I can't believe we are less than a week away from the first party!!


----------



## abnihon

I’m still so confused about this Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket thing.  Lol.
If I’m going Oct 11th should I be able to get one?  Where in the park are they sold?
Also where in MK can I get one of the headless horseman straw clips?  I need this!


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

abnihon said:


> I’m still so confused about this Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket thing.  Lol.
> If I’m going Oct 11th should I be able to get one?  Where in the park are they sold?
> Also where in MK can I get one of the headless horseman straw clips?  I need this!



Sort of a bummer that it sounds like some of this cool merch won't be available on August 31 (our date). But am I reading right that people wait 30 minutes or more in line just for the ability to purchase some of this stuff?  If so .... well .... wow.  I wouldn't be waiting in that kind of a line anyway.


----------



## okienick

At what time will the holiday overlays start on the rides? Will they only be available for the party or during the entire holiday season? If the party, will it start earlier than the party start time?


----------



## Rich M

Glad we will be finally getting information about the party starting Saturday.  I am lucky enough to be at Disney this Friday and Saturday but I will be at Disneyland though.  I look forward to coming on here on Sunday and reading all the exciting reviews.  I most looking forward to hearing about Space Mountain.


----------



## yulilin3

okienick said:


> At what time will the holiday overlays start on the rides? Will they only be available for the party or during the entire holiday season? If the party, will it start earlier than the party start time?


since it's the first time these rides will have an overlay we don't know for sure but I am assuming the effects will start at 7pm, only during party hours


----------



## okienick

yulilin3 said:


> since it's the first time these rides will have an overlay we don't know for sure but I am assuming the effects will start at 7pm, only during party hours



Ok. Thank you. I wasn’t sure if they had done those before or not. I’ll keep checking before our Oct trip.


----------



## jnkrim

Help me decide which party to go to?  Sept 3,7,9 or 11?  The 11th looks like it would be the least crowded.  Our first day is Sept 2, so the 3rd would be closest to the beginning, but that is Labor Day.  The 7th is a Friday and the 9th is a Sunday.  We have kids, but focus on characters and pictures, not candy (food allergies).  So we would like to attend the least crowded night.  BUT we are a family of 7, and as the trip progresses, people tend to get sick.  Which puts us at the 3rd again.


----------



## ArielSRL

GADisneyDad14 said:


> you can pay $15 for them to be delivered to you via mail.


I’m behind so someone may have replied to this already but it didn’t cost us anything to have them delivered by mail.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ArielSRL said:


> I’m behind so someone may have replied to this already but it didn’t cost us anything to have them delivered by mail.



Thanks, yes, you are correct I misspoke.  Thanks for the correction.

I think I must have had a near-term party date in my cart, which gives different delivery options since the date is close - but unless you're right up on a date, you're right.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

jnkrim said:


> Help me decide which party to go to?  Sept 3,7,9 or 11?  The 11th looks like it would be the least crowded.  Our first day is Sept 2, so the 3rd would be closest to the beginning, but that is Labor Day.  The 7th is a Friday and the 9th is a Sunday.  We have kids, but focus on characters and pictures, not candy (food allergies).  So we would like to attend the least crowded night.  BUT we are a family of 7, and as the trip progresses, people tend to get sick.  Which puts us at the 3rd again.


We will be there over those dates to, Well the last two. We decided to go on Sunday. There is a reason. The first time we ever went it RAINED and I'm not talking a little sprinkle. Everything but the fireworks had been canceled and handing out Candy. Half the rides were down becuase they were outside, and it was a wash, we had to get our money back. The second time it rained, but not the whole time so some things were postponed or like the Sanderson sister show it was just the intro and a song and done, Well better. The next time, last year, a hurricane came through and everything was canceled and we were moved to the next one. So with all of these in place we have allowed time to have one more shot at the party while we are there if something happens and it gets canceled or rained out again. A little rain is not bad, its FL we understand it rains. Thats why we are going on the 9th.


----------



## SquashBanana

Hey everyone! I had to take some time off the boards and trying to get caught up now (Page 237 and counting haha) but I don't know if I'll be caught up by the time my FP window opens in a few days so I have a quick question. Suppose you have a FP from 3:30-4:30 booked on a party ticket and the ride goes down during that window. Does that mean I'd get an anytime FP that is good until 6:00? Or does it work differently with FPs booked on party tickets? Thanks! My goal is to be caught up by the first party cause I know after that the floodgates will open and I'll never catch up haha!!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

jnkrim said:


> Help me decide which party to go to?  Sept 3,7,9 or 11?  The 11th looks like it would be the least crowded.  Our first day is Sept 2, so the 3rd would be closest to the beginning, but that is Labor Day.  The 7th is a Friday and the 9th is a Sunday.  We have kids, but focus on characters and pictures, not candy (food allergies).  So we would like to attend the least crowded night.  BUT we are a family of 7, and as the trip progresses, people tend to get sick.  Which puts us at the 3rd again.



We are there 8/31-9/12. We chose to go to the party on 9/3 because most kids have school the next day and we would rather have our park days when crowds are lowest which is the week and a half following Labor Day. It really made sense since we chose 9/4 as a rest day as well.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SquashBanana said:


> Hey everyone! I had to take some time off the boards and trying to get caught up now (Page 237 and counting haha) but I don't know if I'll be caught up by the time my FP window opens in a few days so I have a quick question. Suppose you have a FP from 3:30-4:30 booked on a party ticket and the ride goes down during that window. Does that mean I'd get an anytime FP that is good until 6:00? Or does it work differently with FPs booked on party tickets? Thanks! My goal is to be caught up by the first party cause I know after that the floodgates will open and I'll never catch up haha!!


FP rules are the same regardless of what type of ticket they are booked on.  If you would have been issued an anytime FP on a regular ticket then the same would happen if booked in a party ticket.


----------



## PanamaMike

PanamaMike said:


> Hello my fellow DIS-ers.
> 
> I am in need of assistance from those of you attending this year's Halloween party.
> 
> Each year they release a special holiday card for the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game that is available only to party guests.
> 
> You get them at the Main St. Fire Hall.
> 
> If anyone can help, please PM me.
> 
> I will send you a SASE and all you have to do is stop by the Fire Hall, pick up a card (or cards if you have multiple people in your group...every guest can get one and I can always use traders) and drop it in the mail box right there on Main St.
> 
> No cost to you and only a minute or two of your time.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Michael



Bumping this up as this is such an active thread it was already 20 pages back


----------



## Dug720

Getting excited!!! I was making my plans (ok, re-working them), and I honestly don't know how many meals I'm going be getting at my resort food court...but those refillable mugs are so precious I think I'm going to have to get one regardless! Just hoping they're out by 9/7 when I get there!!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

PanamaMike said:


> Bumping this up as this is such an active thread it was already 20 pages back


How many do you want?


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Ok, I have a question...If we are going during a week where more than 1 MNSSHP is being held and we are staying onsite, can we charge the purchase price of the tickets to our room using our magic bands?


----------



## Haley R

Dug720 said:


> Getting excited!!! I was making my plans (ok, re-working them), and I honestly don't know how many meals I'm going be getting at my resort food court...but those refillable mugs are so precious I think I'm going to have to get one regardless! Just hoping they're out by 9/7 when I get there!!


Where did you find a picture of the refillable mugs?


----------



## Dug720

Haley R said:


> Where did you find a picture of the refillable mugs?



I thought it was going to be the same as the general popcorn bucket with Minnie on  broomstick and Chip and Dale as bats. One of the reports I read about the merch indicated that.


----------



## Haley R

Dug720 said:


> I thought it was going to be the same as the general popcorn bucket with Minnie on  broomstick and Chip and Dale as bats. One of the reports I read about the merch indicated that.


Oh okay that’s makes sense then. I like that design too! We won’t get a popcorn bucket unless we’re able to get a oogie boogie one but we will get at least one refillable mug.


----------



## Dug720

Haley R said:


> Oh okay that’s makes sense then. I like that design too! We won’t get a popcorn bucket unless we’re able to get a oogie boogie one but we will get at least one refillable mug.



I may have read it wrong. If I did, hopefully the design will be cute too!


----------



## dontbunrthepig41

Cant wait!!


----------



## Haley R

Dug720 said:


> I may have read it wrong. If I did, hopefully the design will be cute too!


I honestly don't like the look of the normal mugs so I think the Halloween ones will be much better


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

mara512 said:


> That’s what my brother told me too. September 9-16 BUT he said since he will be with me  this year there won’t be a hurricane.



We have the same dates.


----------



## Poohbear03

Sorry if this has been asked.....We have never been will 2 adults enjoy it?  Also, do they have face painting available?


----------



## Haley R

Poohbear03 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked.....We have never been will 2 adults enjoy it?  Also, do they have face painting available?


Dh and I have never been but we are doing 2 MNSSHP this year. We are beyond excited and are definitely dressing up.


----------



## mara512

PanamaMike said:


> Bumping this up as this is such an active thread it was already 20 pages back



I would be more than happy to try and get you a card


----------



## Elsaalltheway

mara512 said:


> I would be more than happy to try and get you a card


I don't have any kids, I've been twice with my brother and he is 43 and this year year there will be a group of five of us and only one is under 40.


----------



## firsttimer4

Tomorrow is our FP day. Should I even attempt to make FP’s for party day in the 4-6 window? People still have success?


----------



## abnihon

firsttimer4 said:


> Tomorrow is our FP day. Should I even attempt to make FP’s for party day in the 4-6 window? People still have success?



I got them!
A 3:15-4:15, 4:25-5:25 and then a 5:25-6:00.


----------



## grumpy28

Dug720 said:


> I may have read it wrong. If I did, hopefully the design will be cute too!



That was the way I read it too.  Now just hoping the cups are out soon. I can't wait for someone to post a pic!


----------



## Rich M

firsttimer4 said:


> Tomorrow is our FP day. Should I even attempt to make FP’s for party day in the 4-6 window? People still have success?



My Fast Pass day was on Thursday and I did what most people advised and booked all my regular FP first and then booked my Party day.  I booked 3:20 to 4:20 and then 4:25 tp 5:25 and then 5:30 to 6.  So far so good with mine.


----------



## scrappinginontario

firsttimer4 said:


> Tomorrow is our FP day. Should I even attempt to make FP’s for party day in the 4-6 window? People still have success?


 What other tickets do you have during your stay?  Are you going to any other park on your party day?

I have only a party ticket and have 3 FPs booked between 3:20 and 6:00.  I biked them in late June and they’re still there now.


----------



## Haley R

firsttimer4 said:


> Tomorrow is our FP day. Should I even attempt to make FP’s for party day in the 4-6 window? People still have success?


We make ours in 13 days and I'm still going to make FPs for our party days. If I get the message about things being deleted I will delete my party FPs. I'm also going to take screen shots of all of the FPs so hopefully if something happens I can call tech support to let them know.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

The merch is ON POINT this year I’m not sure what I should get so many good things!

You guys?


----------



## ArielSRL

firsttimer4 said:


> Tomorrow is our FP day. Should I even attempt to make FP’s for party day in the 4-6 window? People still have success?


We got them. 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, 5:30-6.


----------



## Koz

Any definitive word on whether BTMRR will be open during the party?


----------



## ksromack

Nikki906 said:


> Anyone have any good websites for Costumes for 10 year old girls. I find dis eye store they aren’t fitting they run small and we will be going to the party in August!


I just saw today that Costco had all their costumes out......i really wish they came in adult sizes because there were all kinds of Disney themed costumes!



PAGA2003 said:


> Our outfits have all come in now and I'm so excited! If anyone is looking for simple light weight outfits for the party I ordered a dress off Etsy from Wishes and Wands and I'm in love!  I also ordered a shirt for my son that he will wear with grey shorts.
> 
> View attachment 342704 View attachment 342705


Amazing!  How is the fit on the dress?  I saw the material of one I'm eyeing and it's polyester/spandex.  I wouldn't want it to be too tight with the heat I'm expecting in early October.  Did you go with your normal size?



Livelovedance said:


> Silly questions, but for those that purchase and use popcorn buckets, how many do you have? What do you do with them when you are home? Can they be brought back to the parks and refilled on other trips?


I only have one and it was the Christmas Mickey bucket.  I pull it out when I decorate for Christmas.   He goes on a side table with some of his disney friends that are holiday themed.


----------



## Haley R

CampbellzSoup said:


> The merch is ON POINT this year I’m not sure what I should get so many good things!
> 
> You guys?


I love the Oogie Boogie ornament! It looks like my pickle ornament. 

Do the shirts ever sell out?


----------



## Haley R

Anyone willing to get me a MB before I get there? lol Not sure how I would get it from you, but that's what I've been waiting on all year and I'll be super upset if I can't get one.


----------



## ksromack

kyomagi said:


> Halloween Merch Spotted at DS!!
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/iV8ewOL


Love it all!



rteetz said:


> General Halloween merchandise
> 
> https://t.co/QdHJhH9eB9?amp=1


And I thought I wanted a bunch of the Christmas merchandise from previous years!



chuff88 said:


> Do we think that the Halloween refillable mug will be the one you get if you’re on the DDP during Halloween time?


I just got rid of some of our old mugs......but I may have to get this one!



Princess_Nikki said:


> Has anyone actually been to the Return to Sleepy Hollow Night at Fort Wilderness Campground??
> There is just such limited information...even Disney Tours doesn't have anymore info than has already been posted here. Wanted to know if anything above the $22 General Admission price is worth it?


We're going with a premier ticket on 10/7.  I wanted the earlier time but it was all sold out when I booked and I booked a pretty long time ago!  I hope we can stay up late enough for the 10pm showing.  Our MNSSHP is the next night, too and that morning is EMH at AK  



CampbellzSoup said:


> The merch is ON POINT this year I’m not sure what I should get so many good things!
> 
> You guys?


Everything!  And I'm seriously considering getting a smallish black tree (like a twig one) and buying up those ornaments!  I'm also a sucker for the plushes.  They are all so cute!



Haley R said:


> I love the Oogie Boogie ornament! It looks like my pickle ornament.


Hahaha, I thought it was at first glance but then I wondered....why would a pickle ornament be part of the Halloween collection?

Whew!  I was very behind on this thread.  All caught up now!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

How much are the plushies in the parks guys I think I want vampire Mickey and witch Minnie


----------



## PolyRob

CampbellzSoup said:


> How much are the plushies in the parks guys I think I want vampire Mickey and witch Minnie


The Christmas ones were $30 (29.95? 29.99?) last year. They were priced slightly higher than regular Minnie and Mickey.

Easter ones were less than Christmas, but they were smaller.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

PolyRob said:


> The Christmas ones were $30 (29.95? 29.99?) last year. They were priced slightly higher than regular Minnie and Mickey.
> 
> Easter ones were less than Christmas, but they were smaller.



Yikes so $60.00 for two plushies oh my


----------



## PolyRob

CampbellzSoup said:


> Yikes so $60.00 for two plushies oh my


I remember it was hard to justify the purchase. I waited until I got home and watched the Shop Parks app. Minnie went clearance to $15, not Mickey.

I tried the same with Easter, but they did not seem to go on sale. There is always next year!


----------



## stralkeral229

CampbellzSoup said:


> How much are the plushies in the parks guys I think I want vampire Mickey and witch Minnie



This link has them listed as $19.99....
http://doctordisney.com/2018/08/10/...ween-merchandise-at-walt-disney-world-photos/


----------



## CampbellzSoup

stralkeral229 said:


> This link has them listed as $19.99....
> http://doctordisney.com/2018/08/10/...ween-merchandise-at-walt-disney-world-photos/



19.99 a piece I can do!  Thank you!


----------



## dachsie

CampbellzSoup said:


> 19.99 a piece I can do!  Thank you!


I want the Donald one.  They are all cute tho.


----------



## siugoalie78

Ticket question - I bought tickets for this Friday’s party when they went on sale, and they were shipped to my house. I linked them to my Disney experience account, and stashed them in a safe until the trip. We got on the road yesterday, way too far to turn back, and realized we forgot to bring the hard tickets. Will we be able to get in with our Magic Bands?


----------



## ChimneyJim

siugoalie78 said:


> Ticket question - I bought tickets for this Friday’s party when they went on sale, and they were shipped to my house. I linked them to my Disney experience account, and stashed them in a safe until the trip. We got on the road yesterday, way too far to turn back, and realized we forgot to bring the hard tickets. Will we be able to get in with our Magic Bands?


Do they show up in your app? If so you shouldn’t have any trouble.


----------



## scrappinginontario

siugoalie78 said:


> Ticket question - I bought tickets for this Friday’s party when they went on sale, and they were shipped to my house. I linked them to my Disney experience account, and stashed them in a safe until the trip. We got on the road yesterday, way too far to turn back, and realized we forgot to bring the hard tickets. Will we be able to get in with our Magic Bands?





ChimneyJim said:


> Do they show up in your app? If so you shouldn’t have any trouble.


 ^Agree.

And, if you run into trouble go to Guest Services.  I know this isn’t the first time someone has forgotten tickets at home.  

You may wish to check with GS  before your party night though if they’re not on your app, as I’ve seen that GS  can be busy on party nights.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

firsttimer4 said:


> Tomorrow is our FP day. Should I even attempt to make FP’s for party day in the 4-6 window? People still have success?


We are going to the party Aug 28th and was able to get my family FPs just the other day for jungle cruise (3:20-4:20, 5 people), BTMRR (4:20-5:20, 4 people) and splash (5:30-6, 4 people). I think I got them just in time as there are no longer FPs available after 3pm for jungle cruise and splash


----------



## siugoalie78

Thanks! I do see them on the app, and suspected we’d be ok, but just wanted to be sure.


----------



## PAGA2003

ksromack said:


> Amazing!  How is the fit on the dress?  I saw the material of one I'm eyeing and it's polyester/spandex.  I wouldn't want it to be too tight with the heat I'm expecting in early October.  Did you go with your normal size?



That was my fear too (we're going in August!) and I'm pretty sure these go by Asia sizing so I was afraid that would make sizing hard to determine too. I think if you go by the measurement chart you will definitely be fine. My chest measurement is a L and my waist/hips fell in XL. I went with the XL (in US sizes I'm either M or L in bottoms) since I figured I could always have it altered. I think the fit is perfect, it fits comfortably lose and is not baggy at all.


----------



## gumbo1009

ksromack said:


> I saw the material of one I'm eyeing and it's polyester/spandex.  I wouldn't want it to be too tight with the heat I'm expecting in early October.  .





PAGA2003 said:


> That was my fear too (we're going in August!)
> View attachment 343195



Going in August in a poly dress - decided to buy a breathable slip to wear under it (made out of bamboo) - I'm hoping that will help...


----------



## ksromack

PAGA2003 said:


> That was my fear too (we're going in August!) and I'm pretty sure these go by Asia sizing so I was afraid that would make sizing hard to determine too. I think if you go by the measurement chart you will definitely be fine. My chest measurement is a L and my waist/hips fell in XL. I went with the XL (in US sizes I'm either M or L in bottoms) since I figured I could always have it altered. I think the fit is perfect, it fits comfortably lose and is not baggy at all.
> View attachment 343195


That is freaking adorable!  I'm doing it! I love yours and our dates dont overlap but I think I'll do Snow White.  I will make hubby Grumpy (it isn't a stretch) and can just throw together a red shirt and make a hat for him to wear with tan shorts.


----------



## scrappinginontario

gumbo1009 said:


> Going in August in a poly dress - decided to buy a breathable slip to wear under it (made out of bamboo) - I'm hoping that will help...


 I would HIGHLY recommend you take a change of clothes to the park.  It is melt-your-face-off hot in August and you couldn’t pay me to wear poly to the parks! It will be nice to have an option to change if you find your dress is too hot.


----------



## Victoria3

I wish the Disney Parks Blog would release the Not So Scary merchandise. I'm dying to see if there's new Hocus Pocus stuff this year!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Victoria3 said:


> I wish the Disney Parks Blog would release the Not So Scary merchandise. I'm dying to see if there's new Hocus Pocus stuff this year!


scan up.  Someone posted a GREAT 10 min video yesterday!!


----------



## Victoria3

scrappinginontario said:


> scan up.  Someone posted a GREAT 10 min video yesterday!!



That's just general everyday Halloween merch. I'm looking for the party specific merchandise.

Thank you though!


----------



## TIME4DIZ

disneybeautyfnp said:


> Ok, I have a question...If we are going during a week where more than 1 MNSSHP is being held and we are staying onsite, can we charge the purchase price of the tickets to our room using our magic bands?



Why does the number of parties in the week matter?


----------



## PAGA2003

ksromack said:


> That is freaking adorable!  I'm doing it! I love yours and our dates dont overlap but I think I'll do Snow White.  I will make hubby Grumpy (it isn't a stretch) and can just throw together a red shirt and make a hat for him to wear with tan shorts.



Thanks! The Snow White looks super cute too!


----------



## Lynne G

Just today, the soon to be 17 teen has decided since her friend was going to the 24 party, why can’t we?

Oh my.  This is from a kid that said years ago, and most recently, not interested, no way.  Uh huh.  So, see ya all that night.  

Oh, and last time I jokingly complained to the CM handing out candy, I had to deal with my then 13 year old daughter, the CM got three bags, filled them high with candy and gave them to me, saying she was sorry for me. We had a good laugh and even more laughter when going through airport security on the way home.


----------



## goldie09

scrappinginontario said:


> I would HIGHLY recommend you take a change of clothes to the park.  It is melt-your-face-off hot in August and you couldn’t pay me to wear poly to the parks! It will be nice to have an option to change if you find your dress is too hot.


AGREE! I'm going in my Incredibles onesie costume to the first party this Friday, and I 100% am bringing a change of clothes just in case I find it too warm. Since we're talking summer clothing to change into here, it's so lightweight and packs so small that it's really not an inconvenience to bring with in my park bag.


----------



## jacobzking

Anyone wanna try an tackle this complicated FP situation?  lol...

Sorry for another one of "these" posts, but I have a complicated question about 60 day fast pass/MNSSHP...
Here's a quick rundown (2 separate resort reservations, 7 day ticket ((5 days used for Halloween trip, 2 used for Christmas)) , MNSSHP ticket)... its complicated!  Here we go...

1. I have a 7 day ticket that can be used over the course of 60 days (for DVC members) so I'll use 5 days Oct 15-19 and the other 2 in December
2. Oct 13th, arriving at Polynesian (staying there 13-16 then switching to Animal Kingdom from 13-20 which is a different reservation number)
3. Not going to park on 13th, on the 14th only going for MNSSHP at 2pm, then will be in parks 15-19th (Mon-Fri)

As of today. I'm only 62 days out from my trip (according to My Disney Experience).  So Tuesday morning will be 60 days from arrival, but 61 days from MNSSHP and 62 days from actual park ticket use.

Can I make Fast Pass reservations for all 5/6 days on the 60 day mark (kinda like you do with dining)?  Or do I need to get up early every day for a week to make FP choices.

Can I make FP reservation on the day that I'm only using my MNSSHP?  Also, since I'm DVC I can get in at 2:00.


----------



## Jonathan Muncy

Can someone tell me the chances of this......

1st I am devastated there is no priority seating for the parade. If I have garden plaza viewing, how soon will they let us into that seating.  The parade starts at 915 and shouldn't be in that area til 930.  Is that even a viable plan.  The desserts are sort of meh and the fireworks viewing area is really where the value is.  If i could get a view of the parade it becomes gold value.  Also i downgraded from terrace viewing from plaza viewing.  Without the parade it makes it not as valuable imo.

Thanks for your input. 1st time poster doing our 2nd visit to the parks on 9-13. Mnsshp on 9-16 and totally geeked!


----------



## billyjobobb

CampbellzSoup said:


> The merch is ON POINT this year I’m not sure what I should get so many good things!
> 
> You guys?



I'm gonna pick up some overtime in the next couple weeks...... I NEED the countdown to Halloween, and the Halloween shirt. Maybe the jack hands to go with the Mickey and Stitch hands I already have......


----------



## Momma_Lanier

billyjobobb said:


> I'm gonna pick up some overtime in the next couple weeks...... I NEED the countdown to Halloween, and the Halloween shirt. Maybe the jack hands to go with the Mickey and Stitch hands I already have......



My husband is working his weight in overtime till we leave on the 30th LOL! I sent him this video and told him everything I needed and he made sure he was getting OT. haha!


----------



## monique5

CampbellzSoup said:


> The merch is ON POINT this year I’m not sure what I should get so many good things!
> 
> You guys?



Yes! Tough decisions!


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES*

More Halloween Merchandise Photos & Pricing. Added to Page 1 too.


*Frightfully Cute Halloween Merchandise*

https://disneyfashionista.com/frightfully-cute-halloween-merchandise/


----------



## Princess_Nikki

ksromack said:


> Love it all!
> We're going with a premier ticket on 10/7.  I wanted the earlier time but it was all sold out when I booked and I booked a pretty long time ago!  I hope we can stay up late enough for the 10pm showing.  Our MNSSHP is the next night, too and that morning is EMH at AK



Nice! Glad you were able to reserve a spot! 
FYI to anyone else considering this event...call NOW and book it!! I called today and ALL of the 8:00pm times are GONE. They only have a small handful of spots even left at all. Since my DS11's birthday is coming up, Oct. 21, I was able to book Ultimate tickets for him, and I, and DS9. Killing two birds with one stone for me! LOL! And the boys are going to be STOKED. I'm excited to see how this Dessert Party goes since it's the first year this event is doing a dessert party. My kids have always wanted to try a dessert party but we can never seem to catch an opening. Very excited!! 




abnihon said:


> View attachment 342943
> 
> It was really neat!  The VIP section gets you closer to the screen and first meets with the Headless Horseman.
> We did the general one and it was fine.
> They screen the movie in the barn where the Headless Horseman’s horses are kept.  Very cool.
> The meet and greet was neat too.
> It’s a real horse and a real man (but behind a gate so little ones can’t get underfoot of horse!)



Oh, my gosh. I LOVE IT!! My sons are going to love this. That meet and greet alone is worth it!! LOL


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jonathan Muncy said:


> Can someone tell me the chances of this......
> 
> 1st I am devastated there is no priority seating for the parade. If I have garden plaza viewing, how soon will they let us into that seating.  The parade starts at 915 and shouldn't be in that area til 930.  Is that even a viable plan.  The desserts are sort of meh and the fireworks viewing area is really where the value is.  If i could get a view of the parade it becomes gold value.  Also i downgraded from terrace viewing from plaza viewing.  Without the parade it makes it not as valuable imo.
> 
> Thanks for your input. 1st time poster doing our 2nd visit to the parks on 9-13. Mnsshp on 9-16 and totally geeked!



Small caveat that YMMV in case they decide to run the MNSSHP dessert differently than last year or a regular HEA dessert party... but... official check-in for the Plaza Garden party is 8:45pm, 1.5 hours before fireworks time.  Reports are often that check-in will start a bit before that, but that can vary by the night.

You check in at the Tomorrowland Terrace area and they escort you to a seat for desserts... but baring recent changes you should be able to go ahead and go to the garden after you're seated if you choose.

I have watched Boo to You from the Plaza Garden - but it is not an ideal spot.  You are behind a large sidewalk and several rows of people from the parade route.  The garden is ever so slightly elevated - so it helps a bit.  Viewing of head-high and up is OK, anything lower not so much.  I've put DS on my shoulders from here (since no one behind me) and it's a great view from that height.  But tough on the back!  

The night we did this, we watched the second parade "for real" on a curb and just did the first one from the garden since we were already there (and the desserts don't really appeal that much to us).

Anyway, sorry, long-winded.  Hope it helps.

BTW,  to the DIS.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jacobzking said:


> Anyone wanna try an tackle this complicated FP situation?  lol...
> 
> Sorry for another one of "these" posts, but I have a complicated question about 60 day fast pass/MNSSHP...
> Here's a quick rundown (2 separate resort reservations, 7 day ticket ((5 days used for Halloween trip, 2 used for Christmas)) , MNSSHP ticket)... its complicated!  Here we go...
> 
> 1. I have a 7 day ticket that can be used over the course of 60 days (for DVC members) so I'll use 5 days Oct 15-19 and the other 2 in December
> 2. Oct 13th, arriving at Polynesian (staying there 13-16 then switching to Animal Kingdom from 13-20 which is a different reservation number)
> 3. Not going to park on 13th, on the 14th only going for MNSSHP at 2pm, then will be in parks 15-19th (Mon-Fri)
> 
> As of today. I'm only 62 days out from my trip (according to My Disney Experience).  So Tuesday morning will be 60 days from arrival, but 61 days from MNSSHP and 62 days from actual park ticket use.
> 
> Can I make Fast Pass reservations for all 5/6 days on the 60 day mark (kinda like you do with dining)?  Or do I need to get up early every day for a week to make FP choices.
> 
> Can I make FP reservation on the day that I'm only using my MNSSHP?  Also, since I'm DVC I can get in at 2:00.



Given what you describe, Tuesday will open up your FP booking window for the entire length of your split-stay.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just a few more days until my favorite pumpkin makes an appearance...


----------



## PPFlight75

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just a few more days until my favorite pumpkin makes an appearance...
> 
> View attachment 343376


Lol!


----------



## Haley R

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Just a few more days until my favorite pumpkin makes an appearance...
> 
> View attachment 343376


Hah! I'm gonna have to look out for that when I go!


----------



## jacobzking

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Given what you describe, Tuesday will open up your FP booking window for the entire length of your split-stay.



thanyou!myyboargotrunbyahmountanbgfg

lol... i was trying to say thank you, but my splash mountain big water fountain leaked on my desk and ruined my keyboard, so about half of my keys (space bar included), quit working.  but THANK YOU!


----------



## bookgirl173

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> I did not make any FP's for my party night in fear they would yank away my last days FP's (I scored a SDD for 11am)!!



I’m too dense to understand this and now worried: am I not permitted any FP for a MNSSHP day (only)? I, too, got a SDD for our last park day and I would be crushed if I lost it.


----------



## mom of 3 blondes

We leave for WDW in 7 days!!!  So excited!!! It’s our first time at the party, and super excited to dress up.  There are 5 girls so we are being the Muses from Hercules!!!! Is it crazy to wear white?!!!


----------



## Lynne G

mom of 3 blondes said:


> We leave for WDW in 7 days!!!  So excited!!! It’s our first time at the party, and super excited to dress up.  There are 5 girls so we are being the Muses from Hercules!!!! Is it crazy to wear white?!!!



No.  And if it's hot, even better to be in white.  Have fun.  We leave in 11 days.


----------



## brewhome

I just bought my ticket for 9/16... a solo visit attached to a work trip for my first party!  I’m so excited!  I’ve never been solo so I’m sure it will feel a little weird at first, but I can’t wait to see the parade, the Sanderson Sisters, and the fireworks. 

Now what to wear, what to wear... I think I’m just going to go for a cute Halloween themed tee instead of a full costume, but I can’t wait to see what everyone else is wearing!  I found some adorable Mickey/Minnie head shirts on Etsy... does anyone have a favorite shop they want to recommend?


----------



## ArielSRL

I'm going to be cancelling 4 general admission spots for the Sleepy Hollow event at FW on Friday Oct 5th. Its the earlier showing. If anyone is interested in coordinating to pick them up. I think you have to call in to book it though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bookgirl173 said:


> I’m too dense to understand this and now worried: am I not permitted any FP for a MNSSHP day (only)? I, too, got a SDD for our last park day and I would be crushed if I lost it.


  Some people are experiencing problems if they have 'x' number of day passes plus MNSSHP tickets.

Some book their regular daily FPs and then go back an add the FPs for their MNSSHP day.  There are times that people are receiving emails advising that they have too many days of FPs booked and that their final day of FPs are going to be cancelled.  When this happens, most go in and cancel their MNSSHP FPs if they have FPs on their final day (especially Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog Dash) that they do not want to risk losing.

If you are going to another park on your party day, this situation will not apply to you as you will either book your FPs at the park you intend to go to during the day or, book them for the pre-party hours in the MK.  The challenge seems to be with those who are not going to any park on their party day and book their regular park FPs plus another day of FPs for MNSSHP.

Unfortunately the problem is not consistent.  Basically you'll want to keep an eye on your email if you have FPs booked for your normal park days plus 3 more for the party.  Those people seem to be most in jeopardy of receiving the email.

Personally, I am not aware of anyone losing their final day of FPs without receiving the dreaded email first.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Feels... 

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1028997154390659077?s=21

Courtesy BlogMickey


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Also some happenings regarding the Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam dance party thing, it appears...

https://twitter.com/blog_mickey/status/1029013233590562816?s=21

Courtesy BlogMickey


----------



## BRERALEX

On 8/11 I received the email about losing my last day fastpasses if I didn't cancel by 8/11 (same day) because I had more days of fastpass experiences than park tickets (I have fastpasses for the party day 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:00). I didn't see the email until this morning and the fastpasses for my last day are gone. Not a biggie, I knew the risks. Just wanted to give a heads up that it does happen. I am booked for the 8/31 party and can't wait!


----------



## Average Joes

BRERALEX said:


> On 8/11 I received the email about losing my last day fastpasses if I didn't cancel by 8/11 (same day) because I had more days of fastpass experiences than park tickets (I have fastpasses for the party day 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:00). I didn't see the email until this morning and the fastpasses for my last day are gone. Not a biggie, I knew the risks. Just wanted to give a heads up that it does happen. I am booked for the 8/31 party and can't wait!



Call Disney tech and they may be able to get them back to you.  I had similar times on my party day. I called in advance of the deletion.  I was told I could have two from 4-6.  That change was made. I was warned that the computer might delete my last day of FPs anyway. It did.  I called again and now have 3 anytime FP for the rides I had scheduled on our last day.


----------



## BRERALEX

Average Joes said:


> Call Disney tech and they may be able to get them back to you. I had similar times on my party day. I called in advance of the deletion. I was told I could have two from 4-6. That change was made. I was warned that the computer might delete my last day of FPs anyway. It did. I called again and now have 3 anytime FP for the rides I had scheduled on our last day.



Good to know and will try! Thanks!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Momma_Lanier said:


> My husband is working his weight in overtime till we leave on the 30th LOL! I sent him this video and told him everything I needed and he made sure he was getting OT. haha!


Last week I put in 20 hours of OT and this week will be another 15 and thats just to pay for the credit card bill that I put the balance of the trip on. LOL


----------



## Haley R

Average Joes said:


> Call Disney tech and they may be able to get them back to you.  I had similar times on my party day. I called in advance of the deletion.  I was told I could have two from 4-6.  That change was made. I was warned that the computer might delete my last day of FPs anyway. It did.  I called again and now have 3 anytime FP for the rides I had scheduled on our last day.


Do the anytime FPS you got work on newer rides like 7dmt, sdd, and fop?


----------



## Average Joes

Haley R said:


> Do the anytime FPS you got work on newer rides like 7dmt, sdd, and fop?



They are not any ride FPs.  They are the same rides I had FPs for.   I can use them on the same day I had them for.  The only difference is that they are not confined to 9-10, 10-11 and 11-12 like I had scheduled. I could use them all at 10 for example.  7D was one of the 3.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jacobzking said:


> thanyou!myyboargotrunbyahmountanbgfg
> 
> lol... i was trying to say thank you, but my splash mountain big water fountain leaked on my desk and ruined my keyboard, so about half of my keys (space bar included), quit working.  but THANK YOU!




Good luck.  Your ticket situation is a bit unusual so I’d be curious as to your results if the booking window doesn’t in fact open for both of your stays.


----------



## TheNameless

FYI, the disney online store added a bunch of the Halloween merchandise. I just bought the Devil Donald Plush 

https://www.shopdisney.com/search?sort=startDate&order=desc&category_ids=1000267&query=halloween

Also if you use code "Halloween" you get free shipping if you get any halloween item.


----------



## billyjobobb

I bought the halloween magic band for my trip.


----------



## dachsie

billyjobobb said:


> I bought the halloween magic band for my trip.


@Haley R Didn't you want this?


----------



## Cluelyss

CampbellzSoup said:


> How much are the plushies in the parks guys I think I want vampire Mickey and witch Minnie


$19.99 per the Shop Parks app


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> I'd be happy to if someone could PM me the most appropriate email (or snail mail) address.  (There are more details and logistics behind what I'm thinking that I didn't write here (they are in my brain) but I would expound on them before submission for the Mouse.)


wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com


----------



## RJstanis

dachsie said:


> @Haley R Didn't you want this?




Those are the Halloween themed bands that anyone can buy online. Those two bands are the Haunted Mansion one and the one that has Drac Mickey on one side/and the picture that will be on the souvenir cup/popcorn bucket on the other. Sorry I don't know how to post pictures on here. These are called Limited Release and have no special effects or sounds.

There will also be a MNSHHP Limited Edition band released soon that will only be available at the parties. That one, like the other LE ones, typically has a feature that gives you different lights and sounds at the touch points at the gates and fast passes (not always guaranteed to work at every touch point though).


----------



## AngP

brewhome said:


> I just bought my ticket for 9/16... a solo visit attached to a work trip for my first party!  I’m so excited!  I’ve never been solo so I’m sure it will feel a little weird at first, but I can’t wait to see the parade, the Sanderson Sisters, and the fireworks.
> 
> Now what to wear, what to wear... I think I’m just going to go for a cute Halloween themed tee instead of a full costume, but I can’t wait to see what everyone else is wearing!  I found some adorable Mickey/Minnie head shirts on Etsy... does anyone have a favorite shop they want to recommend?


 

I did the same last year....I got adorable Nightmare Before Christmas ears from ShopKathysKreations and a   tank from Nicholeswickedtops on Etsy. I received a lot of compliments and felt comfortable yet festive!


----------



## billyjobobb

I'd like that one, but i don't think it would be worth all the effort to try and get it.


----------



## jacobzking

WooHoo!  Grabbed this from the blog posted earlier this morning, but I figured a big pic of pumpkins would work splendidly.  Hooray!  Halloween at the parks!


----------



## sherlockmiles

I love the villian Alex and ani bracelets.  They may not be new, but I just noticed then.


----------



## brewhome

AngP said:


> I did the same last year....I got adorable Nightmare Before Christmas ears from ShopKathysKreations and a   tank from Nicholeswickedtops on Etsy. I received a lot of compliments and felt comfortable yet festive!



Thanks, I will check them out!


----------



## dachsie

RJstanis said:


> Those are the Halloween themed bands that anyone can buy online. Those two bands are the Haunted Mansion one and the one that has Drac Mickey on one side/and the picture that will be on the souvenir cup/popcorn bucket on the other. Sorry I don't know how to post pictures on here. These are called Limited Release and have no special effects or sounds.
> 
> There will also be a MNSHHP Limited Edition band released soon that will only be available at the parties. That one, like the other LE ones, typically has a feature that gives you different lights and sounds at the touch points at the gates and fast passes (not always guaranteed to work at every touch point though).


Oh - I guess I misunderstood that.  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## billyjobobb

I'm sure there will be 50 on eBay Saturday morning, the first day after the party.....


----------



## mlbrv

_question
 - i ordered my tix on the website but never received any "hard copies" - do i need them at all? i do see them on my MDE account._


----------



## scrappinginontario

mlbrv said:


> _question
> - i ordered my tix on the website but never received any "hard copies" - do i need them at all? i do see them on my MDE account._


 No, you don’t require hard tickets.  Many of us don’t have them.


----------



## Average Joes

mlbrv said:


> _question
> - i ordered my tix on the website but never received any "hard copies" - do i need them at all? i do see them on my MDE account._



You do not need a hard copy.

Edit:  Looks like it was answered. I wish the site would update that someone had posted between typing and posting this.


----------



## dachsie

Friday cant get here fast enough!  I am anxious to hear about the party and if BTMRR is open for it, what the specialty desserts are, the passholder exclusives, etc.  And any other thing that we don't know yet.  Come on Friday!!


----------



## anneboleyn

dachsie said:


> Friday cant get here fast enough!  I am anxious to hear about the party and if BTMRR is open for it, what the specialty desserts are, the passholder exclusives, etc.  And any other thing that we don't know yet.  Come on Friday!!



I know! I can’t believe it is this Friday. I am interested in hearing how the dessert party plays out, as well!


----------



## billyjobobb

dachsie said:


> Friday cant get here fast enough!  I am anxious to hear about the party and if BTMRR is open for it, what the specialty desserts are, the passholder exclusives, etc.  And any other thing that we don't know yet.  Come on Friday!!


I'll be on Youtube Saturday morning.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Leave tomorrow AM! I'll hopefully be able to keep you all posted Friday on the dessert party info (for those of us with parade). I will also check if BTMRR is running.


----------



## Cluelyss

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Leave tomorrow AM! I'll hopefully be able to keep you all posted Friday on the dessert party info (for those of us with parade). I will also check if BTMRR is running.


Have a great trip!!!!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> I love the villian Alex and ani bracelets.  They may not be new, but I just noticed then.


I just saw them today as well....and may have ordered one....


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I am so getting this done...100% for Halloween


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> Hah! I'm gonna have to look out for that when I go!


No pun intended, right?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

CampbellzSoup said:


> I am so getting this done...100% for Halloween


Hmm how did you get my before coffee and after coffee pic?


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Elsaalltheway said:


> Hmm how did you get my before coffee and after coffee pic?



Why did you make me laugh out loud at work! Haha


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

CampbellzSoup said:


> I am so getting this done...100% for Halloween



We have these! LOVE them!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

CampbellzSoup said:


> Why did you make me laugh out loud at work! Haha


It's a talent I guess.


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> @Haley R Didn't you want this?


I’m talking about the LE bands. I think you can only get them at the park. Thanks though!


----------



## Haley R

Average Joes said:


> They are not any ride FPs.  They are the same rides I had FPs for.   I can use them on the same day I had them for.  The only difference is that they are not confined to 9-10, 10-11 and 11-12 like I had scheduled. I could use them all at 10 for example.  7D was one of the 3.


Oh okay that makes sense.


----------



## bethbuchall

jacobzking said:


> WooHoo!  Grabbed this from the blog posted earlier this morning, but I figured a big pic of pumpkins would work splendidly.  Hooray!  Halloween at the parks!View attachment 343457


That must have happened overnight. We left MK just about 11 pm yesterday, and there was no Halloween yet.


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> No pun intended, right?


I didn’t even mean it like that but it’s funny! lol


----------



## billyjobobb

I found some old spooky looking frames and they creep people out all the time. 

I want the one where you disappear that you can do at Tower of Terror.


----------



## kyomagi

You know, im wondering if those shirts are the official MNSSHP Logo shirts or not, could they be just general halloween merch or is that this years signature shirt?


----------



## Rich M

I wish Disneyland was going like Disney World and starting the Halloween stuff early also. I would love to be going on Space Mountain: Ghost Galaxy on Friday. Everyone going to the party on Friday is going to have a great time and just remember to be patient with things because things are known to go wrong on the first party. Have fun everyone.


----------



## RJstanis

dachsie said:


> Oh - I guess I misunderstood that.  Thanks for clarifying!



I wasnt sure either   I assumed since she was worried of them selling out that was the reason why I said it. I hope I didn't come off brash, bc totally unintended if so.


----------



## anneboleyn

sherlockmiles said:


> I love the villian Alex and ani bracelets.  They may not be new, but I just noticed then.



I think those are super cute, too! But I love that Haunted Mansion “A ghost will follow you home!” shirt! It makes me giggle.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

TIME4DIZ said:


> Why does the number of parties in the week matter?


There are 3 parties the week we are going. I would like to attend 2. We currently have tickets purchased for one. Was wondering if i can charge the purchase of the other party to our wrist bands once we are at Disney?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Elsaalltheway said:


> Hmm how did you get my before coffee and after coffee pic?



This made my day!


----------



## dachsie

Now I am upset.  I was just informed that my nephew and wife probably wont be able to go to Disney with me after I have bought their tickets to the party.  So now I have 2 tickets to the Sept 25 party I cant use unless someone wants to buy them from me - I got them on AP discount.  ARGH!!!!


----------



## Brandon Routt

dachsie said:


> Now I am upset.  I was just informed that my nephew and wife probably wont be able to go to Disney with me after I have bought their tickets to the party.  So now I have 2 tickets to the Sept 25 party I cant use unless someone wants to buy them from me - I got them on AP discount.  ARGH!!!!


I might take them. Can you give me a day to think about it.  I am still trying to figure out if I want to go that Sunday or Tuesday


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Momma_Lanier said:


> This made my day!


Glad I could do something to help make your day a little brighter.


----------



## dachsie

Brandon Routt said:


> I might take them. Can you give me a day to think about it.  I am still trying to figure out if I want to go that Sunday or Tuesday


They are rethinking their plans to so keep in touch with me and when I find out, I can let you know.  I should know in a few days


----------



## mamapenguin

RJstanis said:


> Those are the Halloween themed bands that anyone can buy online. Those two bands are the Haunted Mansion one and the one that has Drac Mickey on one side/and the picture that will be on the souvenir cup/popcorn bucket on the other. Sorry I don't know how to post pictures on here. These are called Limited Release and have no special effects or sounds.
> 
> There will also be a MNSHHP Limited Edition band released soon that will only be available at the parties. That one, like the other LE ones, typically has a feature that gives you different lights and sounds at the touch points at the gates and fast passes (not always guaranteed to work at every touch point though).


Do they still have special effects after Halloween time? I kind of regret not getting one last year.


----------



## RJstanis

mamapenguin said:


> Do they still have special effects after Halloween time? I kind of regret not getting one last year.



They're supposed to for the life of the band at "select" touch points. Of course Disney doesn't guarantee it but they should work randomly in certain places. There's a magic band collectors site that I think tells at least some of the spots if I recall. It also has links to YouTube videos that plays a quick 10-15 sec video of each bands turnstile colors and individual sounds. Some videos are hard to hear though.

My favorite ones are the 2014 and 2016 MNSHHP bands.


----------



## RJstanis

And here it is...

http://www.magicbandcollectors.com


----------



## Lewdannie

I'm hoping my 2015 Halloween Party band will still have special effects when I am back in Sept


----------



## Brandon Routt

dachsie said:


> They are rethinking their plans to so keep in touch with me and when I find out, I can let you know.  I should know in a few days


Sounds good


----------



## abnihon

Shop Parks also has some Halloween Merch.
May have just spent $140 on Halloween/Nightmare Before Christmas/Haunted Mansion goodies.
Love this time of year!


----------



## abnihon

So I only have 2 days of FP - a one day park ticket to HS on the 10th followed by MNSSHP on the 11th.
If they cancel my FPs would it be the 10th or the party day at risk?


----------



## grumpy28

So I caved and bought our party tix today. I always said/thought I would wait on the weather, but we only have 1 night that works for the week we are there, so no point in waiting I suppose. See you other Sept 3 folk there!


----------



## Pdollar88

abnihon said:


> View attachment 343560 View attachment 343561
> 
> Shop Parks also has some Halloween Merch.
> May have just spent $140 on Halloween/Nightmare Before Christmas/Haunted Mansion goodies.
> Love this time of year!



Is there any AP discount for ShopDisney? That stuff is awesome.


----------



## abnihon

Pdollar88 said:


> Is there any AP discount for ShopDisney? That stuff is awesome.


There is in the Shop Parks app!  (But not on the website)


----------



## Pdollar88

abnihon said:


> There is in the Shop Parks app!  (But not on the website)



That’s what I suspected! Some of the ornaments or only in the ShopDisney (not parks app). I’ll try to restrain myself for now.


----------



## mamapenguin

Lewdannie said:


> I'm hoping my 2015 Halloween Party band will still have special effects when I am back in Sept


Please update us.


----------



## jriveiro724

Leaving Wednesday for MNSSHP! Anyone know when we will have word on character meets? Interested to see how the Disney Jr show will affect the meets in Storybook! So excited for Friday!


----------



## bookgirl173

scrappinginontario said:


> Basically you'll want to keep an eye on your email if you have FPs booked for your normal park days plus 3 more for the party.  Those people seem to be most in jeopardy of receiving the email.



This is me. Thanks so much for your kind explanation. I'll keep my eyes peeled for dreaded emails and hope for the best!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

abnihon said:


> View attachment 343560 View attachment 343561
> 
> Shop Parks also has some Halloween Merch.
> May have just spent $140 on Halloween/Nightmare Before Christmas/Haunted Mansion goodies.
> Love this time of year!



Are those the same in the park the ones for 15.99??


----------



## wassily

Are the exclusive premium popcorn buckets sold at all popcorn carts or specific ones?  Or somewhere else?


----------



## abnihon

CampbellzSoup said:


> Are those the same in the park the ones for 15.99??


Yes, but this is with an AP discount!


----------



## publix subs

Lewdannie said:


> I'm hoping my 2015 Halloween Party band will still have special effects when I am back in Sept


it will. the effects will never die as the only thing the battery dying would effect would be things like pictures. magicbands will work forever if used just for tapstyles. the 2015 one is my favorite too!


----------



## publix subs

i wanna see the party merch already!


----------



## merry_nbright

Anyone know when the merch for this year will be announced? Going at the end of the month!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

jriveiro724 said:


> Leaving Wednesday for MNSSHP! Anyone know when we will have word on character meets? Interested to see how the Disney Jr show will affect the meets in Storybook! So excited for Friday!



Might not be until the first party happens. Other than that we could see a character leak at any time.


----------



## emmabelle

grumpy28 said:


> So I caved and bought our party tix today. I always said/thought I would wait on the weather, but we only have 1 night that works for the week we are there, so no point in waiting I suppose. See you other Sept 3 folk there!



still on the fence for that day.  I want to do something special this trip so I'm also considering doing one of the tours.


----------



## Bowen Family

Anyone know what time the listed ride closures take effect? Is it 6pm (when the daytime park hours end) or 7pm (when the party officially begins)? We already have FP for Jungle Cruise and BTMR, but would also like to squeeze in Laugh Floor and Carousel of Progress before they close for the party. Thanks!


----------



## Karen46

I was hoping for your opinion, we have Ohana's at 345pm the day of our party. Do you think this will work? We thought we would get dressed after dinner at the Poly and put a backpack in a locker or should we just wear our costumes to dinner? I was hoping to be done and at MK by 6. We have other days at MK so we are really focusing on the Party Activities not so much the rides.


----------



## Cluelyss

Karen46 said:


> I was hoping for your opinion, we have Ohana's at 345pm the day of our party. Do you think this will work? We thought we would get dressed after dinner at the Poly and put a backpack in a locker or should we just wear our costumes to dinner? I was hoping to be done and at MK by 6. We have other days at MK so we are really focusing on the Party Activities not so much the rides.


Are you intending to meet any of the special characters? If so, arriving at 6 could put you at a disadvantage there. If not, then you won’t miss much in the 4-6 window that you can’t do at MK on a regular day.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

I took more photos of the current Halloween merchandise out at Disney Corner at DISNEY Springs. I cannot wait for more to come out!!


merry_nbright said:


> Anyone know when the merch for this year will be announced? Going at the end of the month!



Should be this Friday when the first MNSSHP takes place! Can’t wait to see it all.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Bowen Family said:


> Anyone know what time the listed ride closures take effect? Is it 6pm (when the daytime park hours end) or 7pm (when the party officially begins)? We already have FP for Jungle Cruise and BTMR, but would also like to squeeze in Laugh Floor and Carousel of Progress before they close for the party. Thanks!



If a ride isn’t open during MNSSHP, it will close at 6pm with regular park closing hours.  May want to watch shows like CoP and Laugh Floor - don’t leave those to 5:59pm just to be safe.


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If a ride isn’t open during MNSSHP, it will close at 6pm with regular park closing hours.  May want to watch shows like CoP and Laugh Floor - don’t leave those to 5:59pm just to be safe.



Thanks for posting this. We were trying to squeeze in HoP in between our FP or debating at 6pm, so that makes the decision for me


----------



## RJstanis

Recommendations to riding Haunted Mansion? 

We typically get a FP for it before the party starts to get us in the mood and not have to wait in line during the party. We used that FP for BTMR instead. Here are the 2 possibilities I was thinking about riding but have no clue which would be busier/worst/best to do...

1) At or a little bit before 6pm we would get in line (have a 530p FP for Peter Pan that will prob be used around 545p)
2) Immediately after 1st parade, we plan to be sitting right at that Frontierland/Liberty corner

Option 1 cons- we want to get in line prob for the Ducks and Minnie or Winnie the Pooh characters by 630ish if possible (I think kids pref will be Ducks); also would be nice to grab a quick togo bite to eat
Option 2 cons- we want to see the fireworks, pref in left lawn in front of Caseys so if HM line is still long even at end of parade that will make that difficult


----------



## Rich M

RJstanis said:


> Recommendations to riding Haunted Mansion?
> 
> We typically get a FP for it before the party starts to get us in the mood and not have to wait in line during the party. We used that FP for BTMR instead. Here are the 2 possibilities I was thinking about riding but have no clue which would be busier/worst/best to do...
> 
> 1) At or a little bit before 6pm we would get in line (have a 530p FP for Peter Pan that will prob be used around 545p)
> 2) Immediately after 1st parade, we plan to be sitting right at that Frontierland/Liberty corner
> 
> Option 1 cons- we want to get in line prob for the Ducks and Minnie or Winnie the Pooh characters by 630ish if possible (I think kids pref will be Ducks); also would be nice to grab a quick togo bite to eat
> Option 2 cons- we want to see the fireworks, pref in left lawn in front of Caseys so if HM line is still long even at end of parade that will make that difficult[/QUOTE
> 
> I would do it after the parade if a character meet is important to you.


----------



## abnihon

RJstanis said:


> Recommendations to riding Haunted Mansion?
> 
> We typically get a FP for it before the party starts to get us in the mood and not have to wait in line during the party. We used that FP for BTMR instead. Here are the 2 possibilities I was thinking about riding but have no clue which would be busier/worst/best to do...
> 
> 1) At or a little bit before 6pm we would get in line (have a 530p FP for Peter Pan that will prob be used around 545p)
> 2) Immediately after 1st parade, we plan to be sitting right at that Frontierland/Liberty corner
> 
> Option 1 cons- we want to get in line prob for the Ducks and Minnie or Winnie the Pooh characters by 630ish if possible (I think kids pref will be Ducks); also would be nice to grab a quick togo bite to eat
> Option 2 cons- we want to see the fireworks, pref in left lawn in front of Caseys so if HM line is still long even at end of parade that will make that difficult



If you get in line at 6pm you’ll miss the extra spooky effects/cast members that start at 7pm.  I would get in line at 7pm or after first parade.


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> If you get in line at 6pm you’ll miss the extra spooky effects/cast members that start at 7pm.  I would get in line at 7pm or after first parade.


This. It’s a must ride for us during the party. And yes, the line can get long, so you’ll need to keep an eye on it. If you watch the 1st parade from Frontierland it should be easy to hop on as soon as the parade passes you.


----------



## dachsie

Brandon Routt said:


> Sounds good


Ok - they are still coming.  Thanks!


----------



## jriveiro724

What time do they start in-park wristband distributions? We'd like to line up to meet Jack & Sally by 3:45pm, but it depends on what time they open up the wristband line.


----------



## monique5

jriveiro724 said:


> What time do they start in-park wristband distributions? We'd like to line up to meet Jack & Sally by 3:45pm, but it depends on what time they open up the wristband line.



Typically 4pm, but I've received a wristband earlier, but never before 3:50pm. Sometimes still setting up @ 3:45pm...putting last few things in place for check-in and distribution...


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Cluelyss said:


> This. It’s a must ride for us during the party. And yes, the line can get long, so you’ll need to keep an eye on it. If you watch the 1st parade from Frontierland it should be easy to hop on as soon as the parade passes you.



Do you think my kids (7,4,2) would be scared of the cast members at the Haunted Mansion during the party?


----------



## Ponderer

Hi everyone! I have two questions about the MNSSHP:

1) I was sort of curious about the "Made with Magic" gadgets that work with some of the shows, etc. Do they interact with the Halloween shows?

2) We got our tickets for Oct. 28 last week. They show up in MDE (though I never got the email confirmation, for some reason). Will the party show up in the itinerary section of MDE?

Thanks!


----------



## chuff88

I'm just so interested to hear how the dessert party/parade viewing situation plays out on Friday. Is anyone still going the first night who has the parade viewing as part of their party? I'm still holding onto my reservation but I'm considering cancelling it and getting something delivered to our room form Floral & Gifts instead.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Momma_Lanier said:


> Do you think my kids (7,4,2) would be scared of the cast members at the Haunted Mansion during the party?


I really think this depends on the personality of your children.  My DD is 9 and won't ride HM on a normal basis so I'll choose to avoid the entire area during the party as those CM's would frighten her and I don't want to do that.


----------



## Cluelyss

Momma_Lanier said:


> Do you think my kids (7,4,2) would be scared of the cast members at the Haunted Mansion during the party?


Hard to say...are they scared of them during regular hours? It’s really just some extra makeup for the CMs, and I don’t find the ghosts in the lawn to be scary at all. But your kiddos may feel differently! Perhaps google some images of them on party nights to get a better idea.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Speaking of spooky CMs... we had fun with this Omnibus driver last year.  The guy stayed in charachter so well... didn’t say a word, didn’t smile... would just stare right at you with dagger eyes.  Creepy!  

4 days!


----------



## canuckgirl

Hi Everyone! We are attending our first MNSSHP on August 24th and are so excited I have 2 questions.... Do they still provide bags/buckets for trick or treating and did you find them sufficient? Also is Moana meet & greet confirmed? My daughter idolizes her and it’s a *must do* for her. When is the best time to get a lower wait time? Right away? During parade or fireworks or at the very end of the night? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

scrappinginontario said:


> I really think this depends on the personality of your children.  My DD is 9 and won't ride HM on a normal basis so I'll choose to avoid the entire area during the party as those CM's would frighten her and I don't want to do that.





Cluelyss said:


> Hard to say...are they scared of them during regular hours? It’s really just some extra makeup for the CMs, and I don’t find the ghosts in the lawn to be scary at all. But your kiddos may feel differently! Perhaps google some images of them on party nights to get a better idea.



We have been to Disney every year since my oldest was 3 and they have yet to ride HM. We have even watched the ride on YouTube and I've had to tell them it's not real ghosts. My 7 and 4 year old say they will ride it this year. I think my 2 year old will be ok but I know we would have to skip the stretching room.


----------



## yulilin3

canuckgirl said:


> Hi Everyone! We are attending our first MNSSHP on August 24th and are so excited I have 2 questions.... Do they still provide bags/buckets for trick or treating and did you find them sufficient? Also is Moana meet & greet confirmed? My daughter idolizes her and it’s a *must do* for her. When is the best time to get a lower wait time? Right away? During parade or fireworks or at the very end of the night? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


they do provide a bag when you enter the park. What we usually do is trick or treat for the first hour starting in the back of the park (the Pete's silly sideshow location is great to fill the bag quickly, then we went to Exposition Hall for the allergy items (my DD has intolerance to sugar and milk) they filled her bag to the top there in one stop. We then rented a locker and put the bags inside. We then grabbed another bag and got some candy, just enough to eat through out the night so we didn't have to haul the heavy, full bags everywhere.
If it's enough it's completely a matter of personal choice


----------



## Cluelyss

canuckgirl said:


> Hi Everyone! We are attending our first MNSSHP on August 24th and are so excited I have 2 questions.... Do they still provide bags/buckets for trick or treating and did you find them sufficient? Also is Moana meet & greet confirmed? My daughter idolizes her and it’s a *must do* for her. When is the best time to get a lower wait time? Right away? During parade or fireworks or at the very end of the night? Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


No characters have been confirmed for this year yet, but we’ll know on Friday! Last year she started meeting around 5:30, so your best bet is to line up right at 4 so you aren’t losing any party time in line. We also saw short waits between the fireworks and second parade during both of our parties last year, but if she’s your priority M&G I recommend doing it first thing!


----------



## billyjobobb

Does anybody know if Dis will be sending people to the Friday party and if / when they might post a video?

I plan to spend a good part of my Saturday vegged out on youtube.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

billyjobobb said:


> Does anybody know if Dis will be sending people to the Friday party and if / when they might post a video?
> 
> I plan to spend a good part of my Saturday vegged out on youtube.



Yes, they said on today's show they will all be there. I'm hoping to see them


----------



## SquashBanana

Ok... being a little paranoid but wanted to make sure there is nothing wrong with my MDE account. Staying offsite and attending 9/14 party. I have no other tickets in my MDE except party tickets. I thought my FP window opened today, but since August has 31 days it actually opens tomorrow (panic attack neutralized). When I attempted to make FPs a day early (today) the system said I did not have any valid tickets to make FP. So my question is when I try to book tomorrow morning, will the system automatically recognize the party ticket date is now within 30 days and allow me to make FPs?


----------



## jriveiro724

What guesses can we take on where the Donald/Daisy M&G will be now that the Disney Jr Dance Party is in its place? I was thinking they would move to where the meet during the day, but that was a candy stop last year.


----------



## jriveiro724

Cluelyss said:


> No characters have been confirmed for this year yet, but we’ll know on Friday! Last year she started meeting around 5:30, so your best bet is to line up right at 4 so you aren’t losing any party time in line. We also saw short waits between the fireworks and second parade during both of our parties last year, but if she’s your priority M&G I recommend doing it first thing!


We'll be there on Friday! Every year I hope that Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh makes an appearance since Rabbit used to be in the Boo to You parade. One could hope, LOL!


----------



## Brandon Routt

dachsie said:


> Ok - they are still coming.  Thanks!


No problem. Maybe we will see you there


----------



## scrappinginontario

SquashBanana said:


> Ok... being a little paranoid but wanted to make sure there is nothing wrong with my MDE account. Staying offsite and attending 9/14 party. I have no other tickets in my MDE except party tickets. I thought my FP window opened today, but since August has 31 days it actually opens tomorrow (panic attack neutralized). When I attempted to make FPs a day early (today) the system said I did not have any valid tickets to make FP. So my question is when I try to book tomorrow morning, will the system automatically recognize the party ticket date is now within 30 days and allow me to make FPs?


Tomorriw you should have an opportunity to book your FPs.  I only have party tickets on my account and this was what happened to me at the 60 day mark.

Since the only tickets I have are the party tickets I have not received the ‘insufficient days’ email that others have received.  Hopefully the same happens to you.  I booked our FPs in June and will be at the party 2 weeks from now!


----------



## billyjobobb

Anybody want to dream on what new character meet and greets there might be?


----------



## TheNameless

billyjobobb said:


> Anybody want to dream on what new character meet and greets there might be?



Merida & her bear brothers. 

or 

Pascal.


----------



## Rich M

billyjobobb said:


> Anybody want to dream on what new character meet and greets there might be?



I would think for Halloween time it would be something from CoCo.


----------



## FoxC63

WOW!  Though we'd at least see the Exclusive MNSSHP merchandise by now!


----------



## anneboleyn

jriveiro724 said:


> We'll be there on Friday! Every year I hope that Rabbit from Winnie the Pooh makes an appearance since Rabbit used to be in the Boo to You parade. One could hope, LOL!



I will join you in the Rabbit m&g prayer circle lol

I guess he sometimes shows up at Crystal Palace, but I would love a group picture with him and the others in costume!


----------



## ksromack

SquashBanana said:


> Ok... being a little paranoid but wanted to make sure there is nothing wrong with my MDE account. Staying offsite and attending 9/14 party. I have no other tickets in my MDE except party tickets. I thought my FP window opened today, but since August has 31 days it actually opens tomorrow (panic attack neutralized). When I attempted to make FPs a day early (today) the system said I did not have any valid tickets to make FP. So my question is when I try to book tomorrow morning, will the system automatically recognize the party ticket date is now within 30 days and allow me to make FPs?


It should show up for booking at exactly 0700 EST.  Not a minute before, either!


----------



## billyjobobb

TheNameless said:


> Merida & her bear brothers.
> 
> or
> 
> Pascal.


Just saw when you'll be there. We get there on Sept 22nd. Planning for MNSSH on the 23rd!


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  Though we'd at least see the Exclusive MNSSHP merchandise by now!



The Great Foxy has returned. I missed your wisdom. Please enlighten us on what you have heard for Friday


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

When you go through the queues at the party are they the regular ones or the fastpass queues? I know you can't make fp during party hours but was wondering which side you actually go through when waiting in line for a ride at the party.  With the wait times so low we would like to check out the interactive queue elements of Mine Train since my kids have only ever ridden it with a fp.


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  Though we'd at least see the Exclusive MNSSHP merchandise by now!



I agree. Hopefully the merchandise and desserts info will be released soon.


----------



## TheNameless

billyjobobb said:


> Just saw when you'll be there. We get there on Sept 22nd. Planning for MNSSH on the 23rd!



My wife and I are going to MNSSHP on 09/21. Were doing HHN on 09/22 and 09/23. Hope you have a great time, I would think your party would be less crowded.


----------



## SquashBanana

scrappinginontario said:


> Tomorriw you should have an opportunity to book your FPs.  I only have party tickets on my account and this was what happened to me at the 60 day mark.
> 
> Since the only tickets I have are the party tickets I have not received the ‘insufficient days’ email that others have received.  Hopefully the same happens to you.  I booked our FPs in June and will be at the party 2 weeks from now!





ksromack said:


> It should show up for booking at exactly 0700 EST.  Not a minute before, either!



That's very reassuring... Thank you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> When you go through the queues at the party are they the regular ones or the fastpass queues? I know you can't make fp during party hours but was wondering which side you actually go through when waiting in line for a ride at the party.  With the wait times so low we would like to check out the interactive queue elements of Mine Train since my kids have only ever ridden it with a fp.


 It is the normal queues so you will have an opportunity to check out the interactive elements.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

scrappinginontario said:


> It is the normal queues so you will have an opportunity to check out the interactive elements.


Thanks!


----------



## TheNameless

Removing Pics.


----------



## Amy11401

billyjobobb said:


> Anybody want to dream on what new character meet and greets there might be?


Maybe Wreck it Ralph characters due to the new movie coming out?


----------



## TheNameless

Removing pics


----------



## TheNameless

removing pics.


----------



## wehrengrizz

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> When you go through the queues at the party are they the regular ones or the fastpass queues? I know you can't make fp during party hours but was wondering which side you actually go through when waiting in line for a ride at the party.  With the wait times so low we would like to check out the interactive queue elements of Mine Train since my kids have only ever ridden it with a fp.


Regular queues. We took advantage of the same thing, since I'm almost never waiting in the standby
Some people (DAS pass?) Used fp queues last year but not because of a FP

Edit sorry didn't see the other response!


----------



## ChimneyJim

yulilin3 said:


> they do provide a bag when you enter the park. What we usually do is trick or treat for the first hour starting in the back of the park (the Pete's silly sideshow location is great to fill the bag quickly, then we went to Exposition Hall for the allergy items (my DD has intolerance to sugar and milk) they filled her bag to the top there in one stop. We then rented a locker and put the bags inside. We then grabbed another bag and got some candy, just enough to eat through out the night so we didn't have to haul the heavy, full bags everywhere.
> If it's enough it's completely a matter of personal choice


I like your plan. This’ll be our first party and I hadn’t even thought about carrying the candy.


----------



## abnihon

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> When you go through the queues at the party are they the regular ones or the fastpass queues? I know you can't make fp during party hours but was wondering which side you actually go through when waiting in line for a ride at the party.  With the wait times so low we would like to check out the interactive queue elements of Mine Train since my kids have only ever ridden it with a fp.



I think it’s regular for all.  
I definitely remember going through Peter Pan interactive queue.


----------



## ksromack

TheNameless said:


> Saw these pins listed on Ebay.


So they are selling on eBay even before the first party!  I shouldn't be surprised.  I really wish they would limit the purchase of these holiday items!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

jriveiro724 said:


> What time do they start in-park wristband distributions? We'd like to line up to meet Jack & Sally by 3:45pm, but it depends on what time they open up the wristband line.


I belive at


ksromack said:


> So they are selling on eBay even before the first party!  I shouldn't be surprised.  I really wish they would limit the purchase of these holiday items!


Probably scrappers. The one has green that looks a bit off.


----------



## TheNameless

ksromack said:


> So they are selling on eBay even before the first party!  I shouldn't be surprised.  I really wish they would limit the purchase of these holiday items!



Yeah I don't like it either. Just the way the world is now. People want to make a quick buck. Just wanted to share the pics, since people had been looking for official merchandise.


----------



## RJstanis

jriveiro724 said:


> What guesses can we take on where the Donald/Daisy M&G will be now that the Disney Jr Dance Party is in its place? I was thinking they would move to where the meet during the day, but that was a candy stop last year.



I think the party is where the 7D were? I haven't seen anything about the ducks moving or being impacted yet. But this is purely speculation from the pictures I saw.


----------



## chuff88

If I decide to cancel the Hallowishes desset party (which I'm leaning towards because I just booked the ROL dessert party), how long will it take for the refund to process/appear on my statement?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

chuff88 said:


> If I decide to cancel the Hallowishes desset party (which I'm leaning towards because I just booked the ROL dessert party), how long will it take for the refund to process/appear on my statement?



It depends a bit more on your credit card company than Disney, but I generally get a credit back within 2-3 days.


----------



## yulilin3

ChimneyJim said:


> I like your plan. This’ll be our first party and I hadn’t even thought about carrying the candy.


It gets heavy, now that i remember we filled 2 bags with regular candy from the Pete's sideshow area and 2 Baga with the allergy offerings and put those 4 in the locker


----------



## paopiru

Kenny the Pirate webinar is open to save your spot for Sunday 6pm.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

yulilin3 said:


> they do provide a bag when you enter the park. What we usually do is trick or treat for the first hour starting in the back of the park (the Pete's silly sideshow location is great to fill the bag quickly, then we went to Exposition Hall for the allergy items (my DD has intolerance to sugar and milk) they filled her bag to the top there in one stop. We then rented a locker and put the bags inside. We then grabbed another bag and got some candy, just enough to eat through out the night so we didn't have to haul the heavy, full bags everywhere.
> If it's enough it's completely a matter of personal choice



By any chance, do you know how the bag they give you compares to the one on sale at SHOPDisney for $5.99?


----------



## PolyRob

ILoveMyDVC said:


> By any chance, do you know how the bag they give you compares to the one on sale at SHOPDisney for $5.99?


It is in no way the size of a reusable shopping bag. Definitely smaller and you can get as many as you would like.

Here is an old post that gives some perspective as to the size of the bag: https://www.disboards.com/threads/mnsshp-candy-bags.3541233/#post-56391271


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> The Great Foxy has returned. I missed your wisdom. Please enlighten us on what you have heard for Friday



I'm in Disneyland right now!  I've been staying up to date though.  The items I posted a bit ago are available here in Disneyland Park including the pins.  Picked this up for my son a few days ago:


It's really impressive, well made too.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> Saw these pins listed on Ebay.





TheNameless said:


>





TheNameless said:


> sealed pins:





ksromack said:


> So they are selling on eBay even before the first party!  I shouldn't be surprised.  I really wish they would limit the purchase of these holiday items!



These pins are Party Exclusive and are not on sale at this time.  Ebay is offering these as pre-sale items only.  They are not alone either.  Other sites have the AP Exclusive as Sold Out already.  The bottom line, they have to attend the party in order to get them first!


----------



## FoxC63

We should see the Specialty Treats and Character List hopefully confirmed via WDW MNSSHP website and the Party map soon.  Tomorrow would be nice! 

Remember the Party Map will only indicate where a Character will be stationed.  It will not tell you which one it is.  At least it hasn't in the past.


----------



## jmoney4080

has anyone else heard the BTMR will be closed for the party?


----------



## FoxC63

jmoney4080 said:


> has anyone else heard the BTMR will be closed for the party?



It has not been confirmed.


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> These pins are Party Exclusive and are not on sale at this time.  Ebay is offering these as pre-sale items only.  They are not alone either.  Other sites have the AP Exclusive as Sold Out already.  The bottom line, they have to attend the party in order to get them first!



I wasn't trying to promote the sales or anything. I just saw them and thought others would want a sneak peak of what would be available. Please feel free to remove posts.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> I wasn't trying to promote the sales or anything. I just saw them and thought others would want a sneak peak of what would be available. Please feel free to remove posts.



I wasn't implying that at all.  Please feel free to read my post again.


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> I wasn't implying that at all.  Please feel free to read my post again.



Sorry, I guess I took the post wrong. I found the images and wanted to share. I removed them, hopefully they will be officially announced soon. I agree the pre-sales are sketchy, especially since the person listing them shouldn't have them in their possession. 

I saw some of the pins were limited to like 5000 or so. Which seems like a really low amount. For 34 parties, that is about 150 for sale at each party (if they are evenly distributed). And I have read sometimes the parties have close to 20,000 people. I'm not sure I understand why Disney wants to sell items with such limited quantities.


----------



## TheNameless

FoxC63 said:


> We should see the Specialty Treats and Character List hopefully confirmed via WDW MNSSHP website and the Party map soon.  Tomorrow would be nice!
> 
> Remember the Party Map will only indicate where a Character will be stationed.  It will not tell you which one it is.  At least it hasn't in the past.



I'm not going for a month, but can't wait to see the party map! Thanks for update.


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> Sorry, I guess I took the post wrong. I found the images and wanted to share. I removed them, hopefully they will be officially announced soon. I agree the pre-sales are sketchy, especially since the person listing them shouldn't have them in their possession.
> 
> I saw some of the pins were limited to like 5000 or so. Which seems like a really low amount. For 34 parties, that is about 150 for sale at each party (if they are evenly distributed). And I have read sometimes the parties have close to 20,000 people. I'm not sure I understand why Disney wants to sell items with such limited quantities.



No worries!  Just to be clear, any pins that has "Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 2018" written on them, those are exclusive to the party and no one has them in their procession at this time.  They will not be available until the night of the first party.  I totally agree, seeing the pre-sale items really bothers me, knowing so many of you who are waiting your turn to attend this special event and might not get any exclusive merchandise is very upsetting.  

You didn't have to remove the photos. You made a valid point, Ebay does have them available for pre-sale, they just don't have them yet.  This practice is not new and it Stinks!


----------



## disneyjr77

I really like the Orange bird, Stitch, and Mickey and Minnie pins!!! I can't decide which one i want, and fingers crossed they still have them on Aug 28.


----------



## SquashBanana

YEAH BABY!!!! After all the panic and worry, I was able to get all 9 in our party FP times for 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00!!

Being a little dramatic here but it was a wild ride...
7:00, "No ticket" (Anxiety level 4 out of 10)
7:01, "No Ticket" (Anxiety level 8 out of 10)
7:02, "No Ticket" (Anxiety level 10 out of 10)
7:03, "No Ticket" (Anxiety level 15 out of 10)

At 7:04, the heavens opened, angels sang, and the magical "choose your date" calendar appeared. But the journey wasn't over. After that, the website crashed on the confirmation screen every time so I had to book on the app. Not ideal but it worked out. Now time to start praying for good health and weather! 30 days and counting!


----------



## Euby

mara512 said:


> That’s what my brother told me too. September 9-16 BUT he said since he will be with me  this year there won’t be a hurricane.



Well...  I sure hope your brother is right.  I'll be there 8-15 with my adult niece.  We're doing the party on the 9th.


----------



## mara512

Euby said:


> Well...  I sure hope your brother is right.  I'll be there 8-15 with my adult niece.  We're doing the party on the 9th.



 That’s our party day too so we will be good.


----------



## Missyrose

TheNameless said:


> And I have read sometimes the parties have close to 20,000 people. I'm not sure I understand why Disney wants to sell items with such limited quantities.


Parties have way more than 20,000 people.


----------



## abnihon

Does anyone know where in MK they sell these?
I must have!!!!


----------



## ksromack

disneyjr77 said:


> I really like the Orange bird, Stitch, and Mickey and Minnie pins!!! I can't decide which one i want, and fingers crossed they still have them on Aug 28.


I'll be happy to just get one of them!  I actually like the ones you mentioned too!



SquashBanana said:


> YEAH BABY!!!! After all the panic and worry, I was able to get all 9 in our party FP times for 3:15-4:15, 4:15-5:15, and 5:15-6:00!!
> 
> Being a little dramatic here but it was a wild ride...
> 7:00, "No ticket" (Anxiety level 4 out of 10)
> 7:01, "No Ticket" (Anxiety level 8 out of 10)
> 7:02, "No Ticket" (Anxiety level 10 out of 10)
> 7:03, "No Ticket" (Anxiety level 15 out of 10)
> 
> At 7:04, the heavens opened, angels sang, and the magical "choose your date" calendar appeared. But the journey wasn't over. After that, the website crashed on the confirmation screen every time so I had to book on the app. Not ideal but it worked out. Now time to start praying for good health and weather! 30 days and counting!






Missyrose said:


> Parties have way more than 20,000 people.


I heard the number 20,000 mentioned as the number of party tickets they sell also.  I believe it was an official DIS podcast.


----------



## mara512

ksromack said:


> I'll be happy to just get one of them!  I actually like the ones you mentioned too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the number 20,000 mentioned as the number of party tickets they sell also.  I believe it was an official DIS podcast.



Yes that is where I heard it too.


----------



## sherlockmiles

abnihon said:


> View attachment 343904 Does anyone know where in MK they sell these?
> I must have!!!!


I really like this straw too


----------



## AndreaDM

Our first FP for the party night is from 3:20-4:20 for the mine train. If we can enter at 4, can we make it back there by 4:20?  I HATE rushing down Main St. but I guess we'll have to on this trip. I *think* I remember actually being able to scan in at 3:45 on a party night so my plan is to be there ready to go at that time.


----------



## mercydisney

Dis Blogs last year had a contest to win free MNSHHP tickets for opening day. Does anyone know if they are doing it against this year?  I have searched but have found no info.


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> I really like this straw too


Yes, but where will we clip it now that there are no more straws.....


----------



## Cluelyss

AndreaDM said:


> Our first FP for the party night is from 3:20-4:20 for the mine train. If we can enter at 4, can we make it back there by 4:20?  I HATE rushing down Main St. but I guess we'll have to on this trip. I *think* I remember actually being able to scan in at 3:45 on a party night so my plan is to be there ready to go at that time.


You may be a bit rushed, but you’ll make it. Once they start scanning folks in, the line moves surprisingly fast. Just don’t stop for any pictures or anything until after your ride and you’ll be fine! If you want to get back to the front of the park for the pumpkin picture, etc, you can enter via the back entrance of the bypass in Tomorrowland to avoid the crowds on Main Street.


----------



## Average Joes

AndreaDM said:


> Our first FP for the party night is from 3:20-4:20 for the mine train. If we can enter at 4, can we make it back there by 4:20?  I HATE rushing down Main St. but I guess we'll have to on this trip. I *think* I remember actually being able to scan in at 3:45 on a party night so my plan is to be there ready to go at that time.



Won't you have until 4:35 with the 15 minutes grace period?  Seems like you won't have to rush.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> I'm in Disneyland right now!  I've been staying up to date though.  The items I posted a bit ago are available here in Disneyland Park including the pins.  Picked this up for my son a few days ago:
> View attachment 343868
> 
> It's really impressive, well made too.



Thats great. I will be at Disneyland on Friday. i will need to check that stuff out and can get it closer to home then bringing it back from Florida. Hope your having a great time.


----------



## Rich M

I got the dreaded FP email today. I need to call Disney and get it squared away or I will just cancel my FP for the party night.


----------



## AndreaDM

Is there any rhyme or reason as to who is getting the emails and when? Like, it is at the 30 day mark or something like that?


----------



## SquashBanana

AndreaDM said:


> Our first FP for the party night is from 3:20-4:20 for the mine train. If we can enter at 4, can we make it back there by 4:20?  I HATE rushing down Main St. but I guess we'll have to on this trip. I *think* I remember actually being able to scan in at 3:45 on a party night so my plan is to be there ready to go at that time.



My first FP ends at 4:15. If they begin letting people in at 3:45 as some reports last year indicated, that gives me 30 mins. (45 w/ the grace period) to get back there.


----------



## scrappinginontario

AndreaDM said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason as to who is getting the emails and when? Like, it is at the 30 day mark or something like that?


  I don't know if there has been a pattern determined yet about who is getting them but I believe so far those of us with only party tickets on our accounts have been safe.

Has anyone who only has a party ticket on their MDE received the email?  I haven't and mine were booked mid-June and I've made a few changes to our trip since then.  Our party is in less than 2 weeks and I just checked and our FPs are still there.


----------



## AndreaDM

I had only a party ticket on my account (for a Sunday party), then a few days ago added a one-day hopper and made FP for Saturday. So far so good, fingers crossed!


----------



## Average Joes

AndreaDM said:


> Is there any rhyme or reason as to who is getting the emails and when? Like, it is at the 30 day mark or something like that?



I got my email the day after I made a change to my reservation online by adding Magical Express.  It could have been a coincidence but maybe there is a pattern from others.  I was in the 35-40 days out range.


----------



## Rich M

Rich M said:


> I got the dreaded FP email today. I need to call Disney and get it squared away or I will just cancel my FP for the party night.



I am on the phone with Disney Internet support right now and they won't allow FP before 4 if you get the email and have to call in.  I was able to save my 7DMT and Big Thunder. He stated that he has heard that Big Thunder will be open for the party but take that for what is worth.


----------



## Rich M

Average Joes said:


> I got my email the day after I made a change to my reservation online by adding Magical Express.  It could have been a coincidence but maybe there is a pattern from others.  I was in the 35-40 days out range.



For me no changes were made at all so there seems to be no reason or rhyme behind it. He said he had to make my FP as special FP that wouldn't count against tickets but could only do 2 of them.


----------



## Cluelyss

Average Joes said:


> I got my email the day after I made a change to my reservation online by adding Magical Express.  It could have been a coincidence but maybe there is a pattern from others.  I was in the 35-40 days out range.


I think it’s prerty much been confirmed that a change of any kind to to your reservation (when tickets are part of a package) triggers the email. Though I think there are still others that got the email that don’t fall into that category, so there must be other criteria too.


----------



## disneyjr77

ksromack said:


> I'll be happy to just get one of them!  I actually like the ones you mentioned too!
> 
> .



Me too!  fingers crossed they still have some, and the ebayers haven't snatched them all up.


----------



## RJstanis

Not 100% until first party but here's character lineup announced/predicted!

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm

"Disney hasn't yet announced which characters will be appearing at the party, but according to our sources, this is the likely character line-up for the event. As always, check event guides on the day for any changes.


Lotso
Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet
Mike, Sulley, George and Boo (dance party)
Elvis Stitch
Queen of Hearts, Tweedles
Cruella
Doc McStuffins and Timon (dance party)
Alice and Mad hatter
Gravediggers
Brer Fox and Rabbit
Belle and Gaston
Ariel and Eric
Minnie, Donald and Daisy
7 Dwarfs
Anastasia and Drizella
Pirate Goofy
Jack and Sally
Mickey
Jafar
Elena, Cinderella, Rapunzel and Tiana
Tarzan, Jane and Terk
Jack Sparrow
Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Genie
Moana"


----------



## dachsie

disneyjr77 said:


> I really like the Orange bird, Stitch, and Mickey and Minnie pins!!! I can't decide which one i want, and fingers crossed they still have them on Aug 28.


I believe the orange bird on was the Passholder one


----------



## wehrengrizz

Chance at a free mnsshp ticket..
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rk-sweepstakes/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0809180017A


----------



## yulilin3

Signed up, fingers crossed.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wehrengrizz said:


> Chance at a free mnsshp ticket..
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rk-sweepstakes/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0809180017A



Boo... FL residents only.  C’mon Disney!  

Good luck to the FL folks though.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

mara512 said:


> That’s our party day too so we will be good.


I'm going sept 9th


----------



## wehrengrizz

Elsaalltheway said:


> I'm going sept 9th


same!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Character list uninspired, Elvis stitch is the only new if that list is correct.

Nothing like taking the villains out of Halloween.

Anyone figure out who got cut yet?


----------



## brockash

Average Joes said:


> I got my email the day after I made a change to my reservation online by adding Magical Express.  It could have been a coincidence but maybe there is a pattern from others.  I was in the 35-40 days out range.


How did you make your ME reservation?  Did you do it through the link directly to magical express or did you somehow go through the regular Disney site?

I was afraid I was going to have an issue after I made my ME reservation, but so far nothing (I made it over 2 weeks ago.)  Our trip is in 2 1/2 weeks and I'm really hoping not to get the email, but we'll see.  So far they're still there and no email...just trying to figure out what's setting off the alerts lol.

Eta:  My reservation is a package (bounce back from last year) with 4 day tix.


----------



## Lionsfan

Elsaalltheway said:


> I'm going sept 9th


Same


----------



## Average Joes

brockash said:


> How did you make your ME reservation?  Did you do it through the link directly to magical express or did you somehow go through the regular Disney site?
> 
> I was afraid I was going to have an issue after I made my ME reservation, but so far nothing (I made it over 2 weeks ago.)  Our trip is in 2 1/2 weeks and I'm really hoping not to get the email, but we'll see.  So far they're still there and no email...just trying to figure out what's setting off the alerts lol.



The only way to add ME that I could find was to amend the reservation. I tried the ME link but I did not see anything to add it other than calling long distance.  I must have missed the link if you found one.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ok so I think lady Tremaine was the only character cut from last year.

That would leave new additions as: brer rabbit and fox and Elvis stitch.

I don't really count dance party characters as they just generally flail about and you can't interact or get a pic unless you flail with them. With that being said, vampirina wasn't on that list, even for a dance party.


----------



## Rich M

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Character list uninspired, Elvis stitch is the only new if that list is correct.
> 
> Nothing like taking the villains out of Halloween.
> 
> Anyone figure out who got cut yet?



I want them to have a villain party or at least a Villain dessert party. It seems like the only true villain experience is Hocus Pocus


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rich M said:


> I want them to have a villain party or at least a Villain dessert party. It seems like the only true villain experience is Hocus Pocus



Yeah I'm disappointed in the lack of villain options for Halloween.


----------



## Missyrose

Are the gravediggers new? Or were they there last year (I had a baby last fall so I had to skip MNSSHP last year)


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Boo... FL residents only.  C’mon Disney!
> 
> Good luck to the FL folks though.



Just do what I did, I added my cousin that lives near Orlando without her knowing lol. If she wins, it will just be like me winning


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Missyrose said:


> Are the gravediggers new? Or were they there last year (I had a baby last fall so I had to skip MNSSHP last year)



At least the past year if not two years.

They're a great meet, hardly ever a line longer than 5 groups and they have great personality.


----------



## RJstanis

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ok so I think lady Tremaine was the only character cut from last year.
> 
> That would leave new additions as: brer rabbit and fox and Elvis stitch.
> 
> I don't really count dance party characters as they just generally flail about and you can't interact or get a pic unless you flail with them. With that being said, vampirina wasn't on that list, even for a dance party.



Actually I think just Elvis Stitch. The Brers were there last year as roaming characters.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ok so I think lady Tremaine was the only character cut from last year.
> 
> That would leave new additions as: brer rabbit and fox and Elvis stitch.
> 
> I don't really count dance party characters as they just generally flail about and you can't interact or get a pic unless you flail with them. With that being said, vampirina wasn't on that list, even for a dance party.


Wondering if Brer Rabbit and Fox will be a true meet or if they’ll just roam like last year?


----------



## brockash

Average Joes said:


> The only way to add ME that I could find was to amend the reservation. I tried the ME link but I did not see anything to add it other than calling long distance.  I must have missed the link if you found one.


Hmmm... okay maybe that makes a difference???  I used the link below - it's still Disney's site, but takes you directly to the reservation page instead having to modify your reservation - it's what I've used for years.  So far I haven't had any issues/no email, but we'll see.  Thx for clarifying...hopefully we can eventually figure out what's triggering it lol.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/en_CA/airport-transportation-reservation/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

RJstanis said:


> Actually I think just Elvis Stitch. The Brers were there last year as roaming characters.





Cluelyss said:


> Wondering if Brer Rabbit and Fox will be a true meet or if they’ll just roam like last year?



Yeah I put them on my list because I didn't even think they were at every party in the past. I remember them being very random if they showed up at all.

But if we don't count them, that makes an equal exchange: lady Tremaine for Elvis stitch.

I don't mind them cutting Tremaine since you can meet her during the day, but that's one less villain for the Halloween party which kind of sucks.


----------



## RJstanis

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I put them on my list because I didn't even think they were at every party in the past. I remember them being very random if they showed up at all.
> 
> But if we don't count them, that makes an equal exchange: lady Tremaine for Elvis stitch.
> 
> I don't mind them cutting Tremaine since you can meet her during the day, but that's one less villain for the Halloween party which kind of sucks.



Agreed. They obviously know villains are marketable, hence the villain pins available, but I digress 

Somebody in the know on another forum a few weeks ago said at least "one minor villain" was going to be cut this year and only a minor addition to the line-up. I guess you unearthed/deducted what villain they were talking about.


----------



## disneyjr77

dachsie said:


> I believe the orange bird on was the Passholder one



Figures 

Well at least that makes my decision easier


----------



## billyjobobb

Elvis Stitch is getting a lot of excitement going in my house. 

We are set for a character breakfast just to see him, and here he should be in a costume!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

yulilin3 said:


> It gets heavy, now that i remember we filled 2 bags with regular candy from the Pete's sideshow area and 2 Baga with the allergy offerings and put those 4 in the locker



My husband thought maybe we should carry in an empty backpack to dump the candy - once we fill the backpack (or even close) we are done trick or treating!  

Are there any places to have your face painted - my DS wanted to dress up but I opted for matching shirts instead - I thought it would be fun to get his face painted as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Raya

Any idea on what the wait would be for Ariel and Eric at a Friday party early on? I'm normally not a character photos kind of person, but we're costuming as Ursala and a pirate so it kind of works...


----------



## merry_nbright

Raya said:


> Any idea on what the wait would be for Ariel and Eric at a Friday party early on? I'm normally not a character photos kind of person, but we're costuming as Ursala and a pirate so it kind of works...




Last year they had very little waits, so, probably right at the beginning won’t be too bad!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Hoping the rumored character list is accurate! We would love to meet Elvis Stitch!


----------



## RJstanis

billyjobobb said:


> Elvis Stitch is getting a lot of excitement going in my house.
> 
> We are set for a character breakfast just to see him, and here he should be in a costume!





DisneyPolaroids said:


> Hoping the rumored character list is accurate! We would love to meet Elvis Stitch!



I thought my kids would be excited about him too. They said they'd rather ride Space Mountain multiple times and only meet him if we have leftover time lol.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Raya said:


> Any idea on what the wait would be for Ariel and Eric at a Friday party early on? I'm normally not a character photos kind of person, but we're costuming as Ursala and a pirate so it kind of works...



Use Kenny the pirates character locator service. It will tell you when they go on breaks. Just show up ten minutes before they come back from break and you should have a pretty short wait.


----------



## scrappinginontario

@smitch425 has a great thread going where people can share what party they are attending!


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> Any idea on what the wait would be for Ariel and Eric at a Friday party early on? I'm normally not a character photos kind of person, but we're costuming as Ursala and a pirate so it kind of works...


IIRC their wait was not terrible last year since they can also be met at the Bon Voyage breakfast. If you line up by 6:30 you should be among the first in line.


----------



## Cluelyss

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Are there any places to have your face painted - my DS wanted to dress up but I opted for matching shirts instead - I thought it would be fun to get his face painted as well.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, there’s a booth in Tomorrowland.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, there’s a booth in Tomorrowland.



Awesome - thanks!


----------



## GirlDreamer

I wasn't going to do any characters, but if Elvis Stich is there I might have to have a photo with him


----------



## McFly913

I wish they would bring the country bears out. I remember them roaming around a few years ago .I'd like to see them again. Didn't get a picture of them last time.


----------



## yulilin3

McFly913 said:


> I wish they would bring the country bears out. I remember them roaming around a few years ago .I'd like to see them again. Didn't get a picture of them last time.


They actually roan during the day time


----------



## TheNameless

Does anyone know if Merida will be there during the day? According to Kenny the pirate, she has daily hours from 3:45 to 6:15 in fantasy land. My wife has a Merida costume and wants to get a pick with her. We only have party tickets so we hope to meet her at 4 pm as soon as we are let into the parks.


----------



## RJstanis

TheNameless said:


> Does anyone know if Merida will be there during the day? According to Kenny the pirate, she has daily hours from 3:45 to 6:15 in fantasy land. My wife has a Merida costume and wants to get a pick with her. We only have party tickets so we hope to meet her at 4 pm as soon as we are let into the parks.



You should be able to meet her before 6pm. I'd expect the line to be fairly long but doable as long as you get in line before 5 to guarantee the meet.


----------



## TheNameless

RJstanis said:


> You should be able to meet her before 6pm. I'd expect the line to be fairly long but doable as long as you get in line before 5 to guarantee the meet.



Awesome. Thanks. We plan to head straight her location when we get in at 4 pm. I am treating my wife to the spa hair & makeup package (character culture), and she has a Merida costume. So really hoping we can meet her.


----------



## RJstanis

She's a great meet. My boys rarely watch the movie but always want to see her (and shoot the bow and arrow). I think we've met her 3+ times at least by now lol


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I didn’t think I cared about the characters except the Pooh characters in their costumes, but I’m very excited at the idea of Elvia Stitch! Roll on Friday, so we can find out!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

TheNameless said:


> Awesome. Thanks. We plan to head straight her location when we get in at 4 pm. I am treating my wife to the spa hair & makeup package (character culture), and she has a Merida costume. So really hoping we can meet her.



What an amazing gift for your wife! Merida is one of our favorite meets. She spends a lot of time with each and every person!


----------



## ChimneyJim

GirlDreamer said:


> I wasn't going to do any characters, but if Elvis Stich is there I might have to have a photo with him


Agreed!


----------



## FoxC63

Average Joes said:


> Won't you have until 4:35 with the 15 minutes grace period?  Seems like you won't have to rush.



Grace period is not guaranteed on party nights.  It's been that way for years, it's up to the ride CM.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> I got the dreaded FP email today. I need to call Disney and get it squared away or I will just cancel my FP for the party night.



NOOOOOO!!!!!  Buddy, I'm so sorry.  What a drag. Hope you were able to get it taken care of.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Not 100% until first party but here's character lineup announced/predicted!
> 
> https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party.htm
> 
> "Disney hasn't yet announced which characters will be appearing at the party, but according to our sources, this is the likely character line-up for the event. As always, check event guides on the day for any changes.
> 
> 
> Lotso
> Pooh, Tigger, Eeyore and Piglet
> Mike, Sulley, George and Boo (dance party)
> Elvis Stitch
> Queen of Hearts, Tweedles
> Cruella
> Doc McStuffins and Timon (dance party)
> Alice and Mad hatter
> Gravediggers
> Brer Fox and Rabbit
> Belle and Gaston
> Ariel and Eric
> Minnie, Donald and Daisy
> 7 Dwarfs
> Anastasia and Drizella
> Pirate Goofy
> Jack and Sally
> Mickey
> Jafar
> Elena, Cinderella, Rapunzel and Tiana
> Tarzan, Jane and Terk
> Jack Sparrow
> Aladdin, Jasmine, Abu, Genie
> Moana"



Thank you for the info and including the link!  You rock!!!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Character list uninspired, Elvis stitch is the only new if that list is correct.
> 
> Nothing like taking the villains out of Halloween.
> 
> Anyone figure out who got cut yet?



I thought it interesting Anastasia and Drizella is on the list, like last year they were just roaming.  Cannot confirm they were at every party.  I reached out to a lot of people trying to find out their location and those that responded didn't even see them during the party.  Hmmm, just not sure about this one.


----------



## Average Joes

FoxC63 said:


> Grace period is not guaranteed on party nights.  It's been that way for years, it's up to the ride CM.


Is the automatic grace period disabled at a certain time?


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> Awesome. Thanks. We plan to head straight her location when we get in at 4 pm. I am treating my wife to the spa hair & makeup package (character culture), and she has a Merida costume. So really hoping we can meet her.



@RJstanis is correct you should be able to meet her during regular park hours up to 6pm.  She was not on my 2017 Character List for the party.  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Post #6[/URL]  She is a wonderful meet!  You and yours will have a great time with her!


----------



## FoxC63

Average Joes said:


> Is the automatic grace period disabled at a certain time?



I know I posted this info before with a link.  I'm currently in Disneyland and trying to catch up.  On the Fastpass thread I believe by @mesaboy2 , he recommends that you do not rely on it.  CM's will access the lines.  They're trying to get the day guests out of the park which is what we all should want.  It's up to the Ride CM to make that call.  I don't know what time that all starts but do yourself a favor, don't rely on it especially on a party night.


----------



## FoxC63

Just wanted to confirm to you all,

*Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is OPEN during party hours!!!
*
Thanks @ejdmomma 

WDW Link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...-intWDWtoWDW-MNSSHP#/drawer=drawerAttractions


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!  Buddy, I'm so sorry.  What a drag. Hope you were able to get it taken care of.



Yeah got it taken cared of.  Just lost one as the CM wouldn't allow more than two so kept 7DMT and Big Thunder.  I should have went with Peter Pan know that Big Thunder will be open.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Yeah got it taken cared of.  Just lost one as the CM wouldn't allow more than two so kept 7DMT and Big Thunder.  I should have went with Peter Pan know that Big Thunder will be open.



Glad that it was taken care of.  Yep, to me it was weird about BTMRR.  So happy to see it's on the list!


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> Just wanted to confirm to you all,
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is OPEN during party hours!!!
> *
> Thanks @ejdmomma
> 
> WDW Link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...-intWDWtoWDW-MNSSHP#/drawer=drawerAttractions



That’s interesting. I got a FP for it as insurance if it was in fact closed during the party. I still think I’ll keep it and if time permits I can always ride it twice. It’s been years but I remember riding it at night and it was awesome!

What are the historical wait times for BTMRR during the party?


----------



## FoxC63

I don't keep track of time for rides as they vary too much.  I can say at night after the second parade or 11pm it's a walk on.  I've attended only late October parties and one has always been on Halloween night and I've walked on with out issue every year.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Yeah got it taken cared of.  Just lost one as the CM wouldn't allow more than two so kept 7DMT and Big Thunder.  I should have went with Peter Pan know that Big Thunder will be open.



Can you switch BTMRR for Peter Pan?


----------



## PolyRob

So pumped about Elvis Stitch! I can't wait to see what time he starts meeting so I can plan my night  .


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> That’s interesting. I got a FP for it as insurance if it was in fact closed during the party. I still think I’ll keep it and if time permits I can always ride it twice. It’s been years but I remember riding it at night and it was awesome!
> 
> What are the historical wait times for BTMRR during the party?


Minimal. Maybe 5-10 minutes tops? We love BTMRR at night too and it’s one of the few rides we make time for on party nights.


----------



## RJstanis

Rats, no Haunted Mansion FP to switch it back out with lol. Looks like latest one is 305p. Even if I got the grace period that would be hard to make between 405-420.

Guess I'll just keep my plans as is and try to jump in between first parade and fireworks while eatchwatin Frontierland. If I positioned myself near the beginning of the parade on the side of, and by the river bypass path, do you think I'd be able to walk that path to Haunted Mansion while the parade is passing by. Hence getting to HM before the parade ends at the Frontierland/Liberty Square turn and beating that rush of peeps?


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you for the info and including the link!  You rock!!!



No problem, I hope you're enjoying your time at DL! I'm jealous


----------



## areno79

Previously I wasn't interested in character meets, but now I think I need to make Elvis Stitch a priority!
I am a huge Elvis fan, and have a few different Elvis Stitch souvenirs. Pretty happy about this new character


----------



## RJstanis

Oh yay, turns out there was FP available for HM to switch from BTMR at 330p! It just wouldn't show unless I risked giving up my BTMR FP at 330p for the HM 305p slot. Then I went back to modify again and there was a 330 slot for 4 after that, woohoo! Now if we want to reride with the extras we can during the party, but if not we at least rode it obligatorily once lol! Now I can ride BTMR standby when we go over to ride Splash as well woohoo!


----------



## anneboleyn

I cannot believe the day after tomorrow is the first party! And I can’t wait to hear back from those attending 

Also super excited about Stitch Elvis, and hoping the Splash Mt characters are an actual m&g and not just roaming around!


----------



## rteetz

2018 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party MagicBand revealed


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rteetz said:


> 2018 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party MagicBand revealed



Dang Disney... I have pretty much always been in the "I won't pay for a MB" camp... but they are making it harder and harder to stick to that philosophy!


----------



## rteetz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Dang Disney... I have pretty much always been in the "I won't pay for a MB" camp... but they are making it harder and harder to stick to that philosophy!


I lost that battle long ago... (20+ MBs and counting)


----------



## jacobzking

Are we gonna have to wait till Friday to see what treats will be available?  Hoping for the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait desserts again.  I was in Disneyland so I missed them.


----------



## mjr0483

I am interested in going to the 8/28 MNSSHP.
The only meet and greet we are interested in is for Jack Skellington. 
I read some conflicting reports about what time he comes out. Some at 5PM and some at 7PM.
Does anyone know what time they will come out?


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> 2018 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party MagicBand revealed



Thank you!


----------



## Abbey1

I’m super excited for Elvis Stitch. Judging by everyone’s enthusiasm here, it seems he’ll be a popular character to meet. Can’t wait to hear what the wait time will be like to meet him.


----------



## chuff88

monique5 said:


> Thank you!


 I want this.


----------



## Disneylover99

jacobzking said:


> Are we gonna have to wait till Friday to see what treats will be available?  Hoping for the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait desserts again.  I was in Disneyland so I missed them.



Is this what you’re looking for?


----------



## jacobzking

Disneylover99 said:


> Is this what you’re looking for?
> 
> 
> View attachment 344136


When did they release this?  And I’m bummed that there’s no Haunted Mansion stretch portraits. Thank you for the post!


----------



## TheNameless

jacobzking said:


> When did they release this?  And I’m bummed that there’s no Haunted Mansion stretch portraits. Thank you for the post!


Yeah they definitely don't look as fancy as the portrait desserts last year.

I'll definitely pick up the worms and dirt though.


----------



## Disneylover99

jacobzking said:


> When did they release this?  And I’m bummed that there’s no Haunted Mansion stretch portraits. Thank you for the post!



It’s the back of this year’s map. I got it today from guest relations outside of the MK.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> It’s the back of this year’s map. I got it today from guest relations outside of the MK.



Can you post an image of the map, front and back please!  Thank you!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

I have attended MNSSHP in the past typically on a Thursday night in October. Crowds were not that bad. This year we are going in September and I’m undecided on the dates. I’m looking at either Friday 9/28 or Sunday 9/30. Did anyone attend a Friday night in September?Crowds really bad?Last year 9/24 (tues.) & 9/26 (sun.) show sold out. It seems strange that a Tuesday or Sunday in September would be that crowded so I can’t decide which would be best.


----------



## FoxC63

jacobzking said:


> Are we gonna have to wait till Friday to see what treats will be available?  Hoping for the Haunted Mansion stretching portrait desserts again.  I was in Disneyland so I missed them.



I'm pretty sure each year they serve different ones.  Kind of helps keep things interesting.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Disneylover99 said:


> Is this what you’re looking for?
> 
> 
> View attachment 344136



But WHAT are they?  Where is there a description?


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Will there be any of the MNSSHP merchandise left by mid October? Have tickets for the 11th and really like the glow in the dark sweatshirt - too expensive to post to the U.K. atm so really hoping they still have them by the time I get there!


----------



## disneyjr77

I'm not sure if this should be posted here or the other MNSSHP thread...

We're not worried about M&G's, but want to shop, people watch, and ride rides, see the shows, parade, and fireworks,   Can we see the fireworks from frontierland or do we need to go to the hub?  Is there a "best" way or order to do things?  To watch the parade from frontierland, do we have to get a spot early?


----------



## Haley R

rteetz said:


> 2018 Mickey’s Not So Scary Halloween Party MagicBand revealed


Omg I need this! Anyone willing to buy me one and ship it to me?


----------



## Euby

Haley R said:


> Omg I need this! Anyone willing to buy me one and ship it to me?



I might be able to if they still have any when I am there on 9/9.  Unless someone who is going earlier can.


----------



## Haley R

Euby said:


> I might be able to if they still have any when I am there on 9/9.  Unless someone who is going earlier can.


Anyone? Anyone? Lol


----------



## kyomagi

Ceilidhscot said:


> Will there be any of the MNSSHP merchandise left by mid October? Have tickets for the 11th and really like the glow in the dark sweatshirt - too expensive to post to the U.K. atm so really hoping they still have them by the time I get there!



There *should* be.  But if youre talking about the grey one, you can get those on the shop parks app right now

As for the magic bands, there are personal shoppers who will get one for you.  I have one getting a band + the doom buggy for 80 shipped tomorrow.


----------



## emmabelle

rteetz said:


> I lost that battle long ago... (20+ MBs and counting)



do you have them all linked?  I have over 10 that are MB2's, I dumped all my old bands.  I have the 10 newer bands linked and I did have door issues in July.  I was wondering if I have too many linked?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

disneyjr77 said:


> I'm not sure if this should be posted here or the other MNSSHP thread...
> 
> We're not worried about M&G's, but want to shop, people watch, and ride rides, see the shows, parade, and fireworks,   Can we see the fireworks from frontierland or do we need to go to the hub?  Is there a "best" way or order to do things?  To watch the parade from frontierland, do we have to get a spot early?



You can see fireworks from some spots in Frontierland, although I’d personally recommend being in the Hub. There aren’t projections but there are fireworks on/around the castle and the show just blends really well together when in the Hub (in my humble opinion).  I have usually found decent enough space in the Hub just walking up 10-15 mins before.  It’ll be crowded, but it’s not busting at the seems HEA crowded.  

Watching the parade from Frontierland.... depends on which parade you want to see.  You have a lot more flexibility in terms of last minute spots with the second parade than the first.


----------



## Cluelyss

RJstanis said:


> If I positioned myself near the beginning of the parade on the side of, and by the river bypass path, do you think I'd be able to walk that path to Haunted Mansion while the parade is passing by. Hence getting to HM before the parade ends at the Frontierland/Liberty Square turn and beating that rush of peeps?


I see you got your FP, but yes, this would work!


----------



## Cluelyss

mjr0483 said:


> I am interested in going to the 8/28 MNSSHP.
> The only meet and greet we are interested in is for Jack Skellington.
> I read some conflicting reports about what time he comes out. Some at 5PM and some at 7PM.
> Does anyone know what time they will come out?


In recent years, MNNSHP is 5, MVMCP is 7.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

emmabelle said:


> do you have them all linked?  I have over 10 that are MB2's, I dumped all my old bands.  I have the 10 newer bands linked and I did have door issues in July.  I was wondering if I have too many linked?



I would recommend deactivating some of those bands.  I had trouble opening our door at CCV in December and the front desk CM said having multiple MB's activate can cause problems opening resort room doors.  I now only activate the ones I'm actually bringing on a trip and I typically don't bring more than two.


----------



## rteetz

emmabelle said:


> do you have them all linked?  I have over 10 that are MB2's, I dumped all my old bands.  I have the 10 newer bands linked and I did have door issues in July.  I was wondering if I have too many linked?


Yes all of mine are linked and I’ve never had any major issues.


----------



## emmabelle

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I would recommend deactivating some of those bands.  I had trouble opening our door at CCV in December and the front desk CM said having multiple MB's activate can cause problems opening resort room doors.  I now only activate the ones I'm actually bringing on a trip and I typically don't bring more than two.



It's so hard to pick only a few.  I have them all decorated to match my outfits.


----------



## Missyrose

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/

All. The. Foods.


----------



## abnihon

These are on my list!


----------



## Jason Clark

We aren’t going to get there until Oct 27th and won’t be going to a party until Halloween night. Are there usually any magic bands left or are they usually long gone?


----------



## Haley R

Missyrose said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> All. The. Foods.


Omg so many yummy things!!! I might have to skip dinner.


----------



## Haley R

Jason Clark said:


> We aren’t going to get there until Oct 27th and won’t be going to a party until Halloween night. Are there usually any magic bands left or are they usually long gone?


We are going 10/23 and 10/25 and I’m not expecting to be able to get one. I’m trying to find someone who’s going earlier to buy and ship one to me.


----------



## Jason Clark

Haley R said:


> We are going 10/23 and 10/25 and I’m not expecting to be able to get one. I’m trying to find someone who’s going earlier to buy and ship one to me.


Unfortunately that’s what I figured. I wish they would hold some back for each night. I guess I need to start trying to find someone as well. I heard someone mention personal shoppers, is that the way most people go or is it best to try and find someone on here?


----------



## dachsie

Missyrose said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> All. The. Foods.


None of them really scream at me.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Missyrose said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> All. The. Foods.


AHHHHHH

I

WANT


THEM


ALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dug720

Very happy they have a couple of gluten-friendly things!! I could do without the pecan stuff in the cheesecake, but I might have to deal because that looks yummy!! (Love how they are calling jello "gelleé" on the merengue. Haha!!)

ETA: All you gluten-able people, please save the gluten-friendly things for those of us who need them!!


----------



## Haley R

Jason Clark said:


> Unfortunately that’s what I figured. I wish they would hold some back for each night. I guess I need to start trying to find someone as well. I heard someone mention personal shoppers, is that the way most people go or is it best to try and find someone on here?


I’m not even sure what a personal shopper is? I’ve been trying to get someone on here. The earliest date I’ve found someone who can is 9/9


----------



## L_MD

Missyrose said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> All. The. Foods.



Candy corn ice cream AND a milkshake? YES


----------



## GirlDreamer

Haley R said:


> I’m not even sure what a personal shopper is? I’ve been trying to get someone on here. The earliest date I’ve found someone who can is 9/9



They can basically buy things for you and keep it until you arrive and give them to you then, deliver it to your hotel before you arrive or ship them to you. You can also order things online and ship it to the personal shopper that can keep it for you until you arrive. I considered using them myself for items I was worried that wouldn't be available when we arrive, but I decided to wait and risk it.



> We create and deliver gift baskets, purchase and deliver groceries and non-groceries to your resort or villa. We will personal shop for items then deliver items to your resort/hotel/villa or ship them to you. We accept and hold packages until you arrive and them deliver to your resort/hotel/villa.



https://fairytalepersonalshopper.com


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Jason Clark said:


> Unfortunately that’s what I figured. I wish they would hold some back for each night. I guess I need to start trying to find someone as well. I heard someone mention personal shoppers, is that the way most people go or is it best to try and find someone on here?



I’m in the U.K. and have been using a personal shopper who I’m really happy with. She managed to get me the Pooh Dooney & Bourke the day of release, as well as accept parcels and do various bits and pieces for me. I’m not sure if I am allowed to post her name here, but I’m happy to tell you in a PM if you want.

Edit: The poster above me posted the link. I have been very happy with her so far.


----------



## mjr0483

What time should I get online for Jack Skellington if they come out at 5 Pm?


----------



## Jason Clark

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m in the U.K. and have been using a personal shopper who I’m really happy with. She managed to get me the Pooh Dooney & Bourke the day of release, as well as accept parcels and do various bits and pieces for me. I’m not sure if I am allowed to post her name here, but I’m happy to tell you in a PM if you want.



Thanks, I sent her a message asking about party merchandise.


----------



## Missyrose

mjr0483 said:


> What time should I get online for Jack Skellington if they come out at 5 Pm?


We're planning to be in line by 4.


----------



## SgtTibbs

dachsie said:


> None of them really scream at me.


I was thinking the same thing.  Ah well_ not_ standing in line for treats gives one more time for other adventures.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mjr0483 said:


> What time should I get online for Jack Skellington if they come out at 5 Pm?


  Many are saying as soon as you either enter the park at 4:00(ish) or, when you're able to obtain your wristband if already in the park.  This is one line that builds quickly.


----------



## Disneylover99

Trick or treat trails.


----------



## Disneylover99




----------



## Disneylover99




----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Can you switch BTMRR for Peter Pan?



No. Because the CM did them they say they can not be modified or cancelled. They look like they are extra FP. Wonder if I dare to try booking another lol


----------



## Disneylover99

Last part of the map. Attractions.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

WOW @ the park map! so cuteee! 
I can't wait! I'm so excited for this party! 

by the way, where can we find good costumes (with good prices) in Orlando near Disney? Here in our country these things are so expensive...


----------



## Haley R

How much does the magic band typically cost?


----------



## Rich M

GirlDreamer said:


> They can basically buy things for you and keep it until you arrive and give them to you then, deliver it to your hotel before you arrive or ship them to you. You can also order things online and ship it to the personal shopper that can keep it for you until you arrive. I considered using them myself for items I was worried that wouldn't be available when we arrive, but I decided to wait and risk it.
> 
> 
> 
> https://fairytalepersonalshopper.com



Not to knock anyone who uses this service but these people are the problem as well as the Ebay folks who are allowed to buy a bunch of merchandise and make you pay extra for them. Disney needs to find a way to limit people.


----------



## ohdanalee

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> WOW @ the park map! so cuteee!
> I can't wait! I'm so excited for this party!
> 
> by the way, where can we find good costumes (with good prices) in Orlando near Disney? Here in our country these things are so expensive...



There is a Walmart right off of Disney property in Kissimmee. Depending on when you're going they should have tons of Halloween stuff. There's a Target nearby too on Highway 192. And I believe Amazon.com has Prime Now and regular prime deliveries to the hotels.


----------



## brockash

Since there are 2 parades, does the first one start in Frontierland and the 2nd start on Main Street or do both start in Frontierland? Thanks!


----------



## ohdanalee

Rich M said:


> Not to knock anyone who uses this service but these people are the problem as well as the Ebay folks who are allowed to buy a bunch of merchandise and make you pay extra for them. Disney needs to find a way to limit people.



Do they not limit the quantity you can buy of limited edition merch at one time? Maybe it's just online, but you're limited to 5 of each item.


----------



## GirlDreamer

brockash said:


> Since there are 2 parades, does the first one start in Frontierland and the 2nd start on Main Street or do both start in Frontierland? Thanks!



Both start in Frontierland.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Rich M said:


> Not to knock anyone who uses this service but these people are the problem as well as the Ebay folks who are allowed to buy a bunch of merchandise and make you pay extra for them. Disney needs to find a way to limit people.



I see your point, but I think there’s a difference between a personal shopper buying something for a client, and someone buying 20 of everything to put on eBay at inflated prices. The Shop Disney Parks app doesn’t work everywhere (I’m in the U.K., for example) so if I want a piece of merchandise then I either have to do without, or use a shopping service.

I do agree that Disney needs to start limiting people. Nobody needs to be buying more than a few of any of their items, and even a limit of 10 or 20 per guest can clear out a store for a night if the reseller brings a few friends.


----------



## Rich M

ohdanalee said:


> Do they not limit the quantity you can buy of limited edition merch at one time? Maybe it's just online, but you're limited to 5 of each item.



I hope they do but I agree with everyone who says they should hold a certain amount for each party to allow people to have a chance. Honestly they should only allow 2 per ticket purchased in my opinion.


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> I’m not even sure what a personal shopper is? I’ve been trying to get someone on here. The earliest date I’ve found someone who can is 9/9


If you haven't found someone by the time I go on 9/23 or 9/25 I will do it for you


----------



## Rich M

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I see your point, but I think there’s a difference between a personal shopper buying something for a client, and someone buying 20 of everything to put on eBay at inflated prices. The Shop Disney Parks app doesn’t work everywhere (I’m in the U.K., for example) so if I want a piece of merchandise then I either have to do wuthout, or use a shopping service.
> 
> I do agree that Disney needs to start limiting people. Nobody needs to be buying more than a few of any of their items, and even a limit of 10 or 20 per guest can clear out a store for a night if the reseller brings a few friends.



I do agree with you and you are forced to do so in order to get the stuff you want and if I had too I would do the same thing for sure.


----------



## dachsie

SgtTibbs said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Ah well_ not_ standing in line for treats gives one more time for other adventures.


I may get the burger at Cosmic Rays tho.  And will consider that cheesecake


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

ohdanalee said:


> Do they not limit the quantity you can buy of limited edition merch at one time? Maybe it's just online, but you're limited to 5 of each item.



I watched a YouTube video of one of these people, and they bought 10 per person of certain items on the first party night. A limit of 3 or 5 is far more reasonable. Yes, there will be one family who has 6 kids who all want the same popcorn bucket (in which case they can all buy them individually), but for the most part nobody needs to buy vast quantities unless they are reselling them.


----------



## ohdanalee

Rich M said:


> I hope they do but I agree with everyone who says they should hold a certain amount for each party to allow people to have a chance. Honestly they should only allow 2 per ticket purchased in my opinion.



When I purchased two different Limited Edition magic bands they only handed me one and I had to specifically request it because they're kept behind the counter. But, of course, I didn't ask for more than the one they handed me.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Rich M said:


> Not to knock anyone who uses this service but these people are the problem as well as the Ebay folks who are allowed to buy a bunch of merchandise and make you pay extra for them. Disney needs to find a way to limit people.



I guess I can see both sides of this. As mentioned I've never used a personal shopper myself, but things I've really wanted has gone out of stock and I've missed out because of it and I ended up bying it from ebay and paying through my nose as it was my only option of getting that item. Maybe it's Disney that needs to have better availability of their products so people wouldn't have to resort to this to get what they want. Maybe it's selfish of me to say this, but I refuse to miss out on something I want really bad because I'm not travelling at the right time. Coming form the UK, I can't just hop into a park at any time and the selections in the Disney stores here is really poor as most of the things the sell is for kids.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Rich M said:


> I do agree with you and you are forced to do so in order to get the stuff you want and if I had too I would do the same thing for sure.



It’s frustrating, because I do agree with your point, but I think Disney doesn’t help. They could limit the stock they put out at each party, or make a reasonable limit per person, but I suspect they don’t particularly care as long as it sells.


----------



## TIME4DIZ

Disneylover99 said:


> Last part of the map. Attractions.
> 
> View attachment 344199



The news here is that BTMRR is open


----------



## ohdanalee

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I watched a YouTube video of one of these people, and they bought 10 per person of certain items on the first party night. A limit of 3 or 5 is far more reasonable. Yes, there will be one family who has 6 kids who all want the same popcorn bucket (in which case they can all buy them individually), but for the most part nobody needs to buy vast quantities unless they are reselling them.



You should have seen the madness when I happened to be in the store at Animal Kingdom when they restocked the Rose Gold ears last year. They disappeared completely maybe 10 minutes later. BUT unlike the limited edition party merch those things are everywhere now and were only rare for a month or two.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Tigger in a kilt said:


> It’s frustrating, because I do agree with your point, but I think Disney doesn’t help. They could limit the stock they put out at each party, or make a reasonable limit per person, but I suspect they don’t particularly care as long as it sells.



I agree to this. If they're selling something they have really limited quantities of, then perhaps they can even say one per person like they do with that card you pick up at the party. I mean if you're a family of four, then you can still buy four of that item if you really wanted to.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

GirlDreamer said:


> I guess I can see both sides of this. As mentioned I've never used a personal shopper myself, but things I've really wanted has gone out of stock and I've missed out because of it and I ended up bying it from ebay and paying through my nose as it was my only option of getting that item. Maybe it's Disney that needs to have better availability of their products so people wouldn't have to resort to this to get what they want. Maybe it's selfish of me to say this, but I refuse to miss out on something I want really bad because I'm not travelling at the right time. Coming form the UK, I can't just hop into a park at any time and the selections in the Disney stores here is really poor as most of the things the sell is for kids.



As another U.K. poster, I will agree that the Disney Stores here are pretty poorly stocked, even online. It is possible to have stuff shipped from the US Disney Store, but they only use FedEx, plus you have to pay Customs fees of about £25. 3 years ago I bought 2 autograph books from the US and they cost me £98 in total, so about $120 US!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

ohdanalee said:


> You should have seen the madness when I happened to be in the store at Animal Kingdom when they restocked the Rose Gold ears last year. They disappeared completely maybe 10 minutes later. BUT unlike the limited edition party merch those things are everywhere now and were only rare for a month or two.



I can imagine! I worked in the Disney Store the Christmas that the first Toy Story came out and Buzz Lightyear was THE big toy that everyone wanted. We had people sleeping outside (in below freezing temperatures) the shopping centre so they were first in the queue for our delivery on Christmas Eve. My guess is that people are still like this with the rare merchandise.


----------



## Haley R

GirlDreamer said:


> I agree to this. If they're selling something they have really limited quantities of, then perhaps they can even say one per person like they do with that card you pick up at the party. I mean if you're a family of four, then you can still buy four of that item if you really wanted to.


I think this is a smart idea. Present your card at the register or your magic band to show you have a ticket. Maybe they could monitor if you’ve already bought certain merchandise and how many? The bottom line is there are lots of ways Disney could help and they aren’t doing any of them. I hate to say it but if I have to buy one on eBay I might just have to do that. Are the magic bands typically $30 or is it more like $50?


----------



## Rich M

Tigger in a kilt said:


> It’s frustrating, because I do agree with your point, but I think Disney doesn’t help. They could limit the stock they put out at each party, or make a reasonable limit per person, but I suspect they don’t particularly care as long as it sells.



Yeah it is and I do feel they need to do something better also to accommodate the international guest with better service.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Tigger in a kilt said:


> As another U.K. poster, I will agree that the Disney Stores here are pretty poorly stocked, even online. It is possible to have stuff shipped from the US Disney Store, but they only use FedEx, plus you have to pay Customs fees of about £25. 3 years ago I bought 2 autograph books from the US and they cost me £98 in total, so about $120 US!



I bought a Dooney bag online last year and it cost $100 in shipping alone, never mind the customs fee I had to pay which was around £65 ($82)


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> If you haven't found someone by the time I go on 9/23 or 9/25 I will do it for you


Thanks! I’ll let you know.


----------



## ohdanalee

Haley R said:


> I think this is a smart idea. Present your card at the register or your magic band to show you have a ticket. Maybe they could monitor if you’ve already bought certain merchandise and how many? The bottom line is there are lots of ways Disney could help and they aren’t doing any of them. I hate to say it but if I have to buy one on eBay I might just have to do that. Are the magic bands typically $30 or is it more like $50?


I believe limited edition magic bands are still $32.99 (plus tax) at the parks. The price will probably be confirmed by a magic band collector tomorrow.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Haley R said:


> I think this is a smart idea. Present your card at the register or your magic band to show you have a ticket. Maybe they could monitor if you’ve already bought certain merchandise and how many? The bottom line is there are lots of ways Disney could help and they aren’t doing any of them. I hate to say it but if I have to buy one on eBay I might just have to do that. Are the magic bands typically $30 or is it more like $50?



Yeah, it should be easy for the MNSSHP exclusives, if they do it the same as with the card where they mark your party wristband when you pick up your card. When it comes to the item I bought on ebay, that was a Dooney bag, it was only available online for a few weeks, if that, so I don't get why they wouldn't have more stock of that as it wasn't marked as a limited edition or exclusive or anything.


----------



## Haley R

ohdanalee said:


> I believe limited edition magic bands are still $32.99 (plus tax) at the parks. The price will probably be confirmed by a magic band collector tomorrow.


Darn so $49.95 would be overpriced. I’m seeing that on eBay already. Free shipping though.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

dachsie said:


> None of them really scream at me.


Food that screams at you. Now that would be a great idea for a holloween treat.


----------



## Haley R

Like scream cheese?


Elsaalltheway said:


> Food that screams at you. Now that would be a great idea for a holloween treat.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Thank you @Disneylover99 for posting all of these pics!!  GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Dug720

Rich M said:


> I hope they do but I agree with everyone who says they should hold a certain amount for each party to allow people to have a chance. Honestly they should only allow 2 per ticket purchased in my opinion.



Agreed! I know when I was doing the runDisney events it was a huge problem! We kept screaming that to purchase the race-specific merch you should either have to pre-order it like you could the special D&B bags and/or be required to show your event bib so you could only get the stuff for the race(s) you were doing (obviously someone doing Dopey for Marathon Weekend could get 5K, 10K, Half, Full, Goofy, and Dopey stuff - but if someone was doing "only" the 5K they could not get Marathon stuff), but at least as long as I was doing it, they never did anything like that. Because I want to do a t-shirt quilt with my shirts, I had to spend money on a Goofy shirt I'd never wear (it was either way too big or way too small) because eBayers had scooped up everything in the middle sizes.


----------



## Dug720

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I can imagine! I worked in the Disney Store the Christmas that the first Toy Story came out and Buzz Lightyear was THE big toy that everyone wanted. We had people sleeping outside (in below freezing temperatures) the shopping centre so they were first in the queue for our delivery on Christmas Eve. My guess is that people are still like this with the rare merchandise.



I worked at the Disney Store on Times Square when Frozen was THE thing! We'd have similar things with people lining up when they knew shipments were coming in. They finally had to do a lottery for the ability to buy a dress. (They did the same thing with the Limited Edition designer dolls - not just Frozen- that came in.) And there was a limit on how many things people could purchase.

But we had no way of knowing that a) they had not been at another store and bought stuff or b) that they weren't coming back later in the day to see if there was still stock.


----------



## Disneylover99

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you @Disneylover99 for posting all of these pics!!  GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!


You’re welcome!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Haley R said:


> View attachment 344201
> Like scream cheese?


Exactly. And I love that movie.


----------



## hmdavid

Just saw this on facebook and no one will appreciate it more than the people on this thread! The treats look yummy! If it doesn't play for you here, I found it on the GMA facebook page.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Dug720 said:


> I worked at the Disney Store on Times Square when Frozen was THE thing! We'd have similar things with people lining up when they knew shipments were coming in. They finally had to do a lottery for the ability to buy a dress. (They did the same thing with the Limited Edition designer dolls - not just Frozen- that came in.) And there was a limit on how many things people could purchase.
> 
> But we had no way of knowing that a) they had not been at another store and bought stuff or b) that they weren't coming back later in the day to see if there was still stock.



That must have been brutal! This was 1996, so pre-eBay, which probably helped a lot. I don’t remember us having to put limits on how many Buzz and Woody dolls people could buy, but I do remember it being the longest 8 hour shift in my working life! 




GirlDreamer said:


> I bought a Dooney bag online last year and it cost $100 in shipping alone, never mind the customs fee I had to pay which was around £65 ($82)



Ouch!!!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

FoxC63 said:


> Just wanted to confirm to you all,
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is OPEN during party hours!!!
> *
> Thanks @ejdmomma
> 
> WDW Link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...-intWDWtoWDW-MNSSHP#/drawer=drawerAttractions




YOU HAVE JUST MADE MY DAY!!!   So much so, I just called and got my party tickets for 10/9!!   SOOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!


----------



## skullsplitter

Forgive me if I missed this in the thread, but have they released what party exclusive merch is available for this year?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Quick question about the Trick or Treat trails.  Will they basically carry the same candy or do different locations have different items?  We're not doing a lot of the Halloween events (basically using this as an opportunity to ride the rides with shorter lines since it's our only park experience this trip) but wondering how many T or T trails we should plan to visit?


----------



## billyjobobb

interested in seeing the wait times for stitch? Being a new one I hope it isn't really bad......


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> Quick question about the Trick or Treat trails.  Will they basically carry the same candy or do different locations have different items?  We're not doing a lot of the Halloween events (basically using this as an opportunity to ride the rides with shorter lines since it's our only park experience this trip) but wondering how many T or T trails we should plan to visit?



Most have the same style of candy but maybe some difference at different locations. Can't remember if Disney World offered some exclusive ones at different places also but I remember DL offering some.


----------



## Rich M

billyjobobb said:


> interested in seeing the wait times for stitch? Being a new one I hope it isn't really bad......



They should make everyone who wants a picture with Stitch to go through the ride first and meet him at the end. That might keep the line down lol


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

L_MD said:


> Candy corn ice cream AND a milkshake? YES



My son will be super excited for candy corn ice cream!!


----------



## SquashBanana

Rich M said:


> They should make everyone who wants a picture with Stitch to go through the ride first and meet him at the end. That might keep the line down lol



That would rule me out LOL!


----------



## RJstanis

TIME4DIZ said:


> The news here is that BTMRR is open



The other news is the map confirms the 7D meet appears to be in the big Pete tent where Goofy/Donald and Minnie/Daisy meet during the day, or where the old treat location during the party was. This seems to utilize that space better IMO.

Also, I guess Stitch is by or at his ride, since the other character location in Tomorrowland is Lotso


----------



## RJstanis

Also, I don't see a spot marked for Cruella? Wasnt she at the train station where the new treat station is now?


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Saw the video, but here’s the article just released on the MNSSHP treats! 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)


----------



## 1mena7

How long are the characters out for? Specifically Jack and Sally. Are they there all night?


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Judging by the map, does it look they're going back to having Minnie, Donald, and Daisy all in the same line?


----------



## SquashBanana

1mena7 said:


> How long are the characters out for? Specifically Jack and Sally. Are they there all night?



While rides are generally open until closing time, they have been known to close character lines early if the wait time exceeds closing time. Most people recommend being in line no later than 11:30 for popular characters, possibly 11:15.


----------



## Texans_loyal

Name anything Hades and you will get all of my money. We have a reservation at the Plaza but I may cancel it to try the burger, looks delicious. 

Also, I'll be at the 9/7 party. If anyone would like me to pick up anything. Product cost + cost of shipping.


----------



## areno79

Those nachos look simultaneously weird and delicious. And I wish the Malificent cone had something besides lime ice cream. Not really a lime fan.


----------



## glvsav37

Just got our tickets to our 1st ever NSSHP!!! 10/9 day after my birthday!!! Can't wait. Got lots of research to do.


----------



## disneyjr77

GADisneyDad14 said:


> You can see fireworks from some spots in Frontierland, although I’d personally recommend being in the Hub. There aren’t projections but there are fireworks on/around the castle and the show just blends really well together when in the Hub (in my humble opinion).  I have usually found decent enough space in the Hub just walking up 10-15 mins before.  It’ll be crowded, but it’s not busting at the seems HEA crowded.
> 
> Watching the parade from Frontierland.... depends on which parade you want to see.  You have a lot more flexibility in terms of last minute spots with the second parade than the first.



Thanks  The hub it is...I want to do the second, but don't know if DD will make it.  We're not doing anything during the day except breakfast at 'Ohana, then heading to the park around 3:30ish, but you never know.  

I was looking at the times and since we'll be at the hub anyway, maybe we'll do the 8:30 Hocus Pocus show, 9:15 parade, and then fireworks.  Is there a good spot to view all 3?


----------



## billyjobobb

areno79 said:


> Those nachos look simultaneously weird and delicious. And I wish the Malificent cone had something besides lime ice cream. Not really a lime fan.


same here. Don't know if i want them or definitely don't want them......


----------



## sadliltear

I'm going dressed as Lilo so if Elvis Stitch is a real thing....I'm SOOOO there!  I guess we will know tomorrow night.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you @Disneylover99 for posting all of these pics!!  GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!



Yes, a huge thank you to Disneylover99 for the maps and to all who posted food and merchandise pictures and info!  AND a big thank you to all of those going tomorrow who are planning reporting back on the first party!  I can now finalize my plans (totally squealing that BTMRR is open!)!  We'll be at the second party so will be happy to share info, as well, after we've gone.  SO excited!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Looks like 14 ToT locations - is that normal?  it feels like more than they had last year.....


----------



## Rich M

areno79 said:


> Those nachos look simultaneously weird and delicious. And I wish the Malificent cone had something besides lime ice cream. Not really a lime fan.



Wow when I saw that I thought it was mint Ice Cream.  Thank you for letting me know it was lime


----------



## Cluelyss

RJstanis said:


> Also, I don't see a spot marked for Cruella? Wasnt she at the train station where the new treat station is now?


Yes, that’s where she was last year.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Just got tickets for Sept 14 our last day down.  It will be me the kids and my dad as DH refuses to pay so much for a ticket.  It's my dad's birthday so that will be fun.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

glvsav37 said:


> Just got our tickets to our 1st ever NSSHP!!! 10/9 day after my birthday!!! Can't wait. Got lots of research to do.



We are going to the same party!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Missyrose said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> All. The. Foods.


Ahhhh!!!! I wonder how many of these specially treats will be at the dessert party? That may just convince me to keep it!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

I'm guessing mobile ordering will still be available during the party.  If so, might be a way to pick up some of the specialty treats people are looking for while avoiding the long lines I've heard about.


----------



## Bowen Family

The OP said (I'm paraphrasing here) that counter service and snack locations are "...very limited once the party begins."

Can anyone expand on those limitations? We'd like to have a late dinner at Pecos Bill. I know it will be open for party themed snacks, but will Pecos and other quick service restaurants still offer their regular menu items?

Thanks!


----------



## Araminta18

Cluelyss said:


> Ahhhh!!!! I wonder how many of these specially treats will be at the dessert party? That may just convince me to keep it!!



I’m hoping a lot!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Bowen Family said:


> The OP said (I'm paraphrasing here) that counter service and snack locations are "...very limited once the party begins."
> 
> Can anyone expand on those limitations? We'd like to have a late dinner at Pecos Bill. I know it will be open for party themed snacks, but will Pecos and other quick service restaurants still offer their regular menu items?
> 
> Thanks!


The dining page will show you the “regular” operating hours for the QS spots. Every one I’ve looked at so far shows 6:45 as the closing time on party nights, except PVH which shows 6:00.

ETA: This info was taken from the 2017 thread - 

_Counter Service Dining Locations Open During Party: _

*Main Street U.S.A.*
Main Street Bakery
Plaza Ice Cream Parlor
Casey's Corner

*Adventureland*
Aloha Isla

*Frontierland*
Pecos Bills Tall Tale Inn
Churro Cart

*Liberty Square*
Sleepy Hollow
Liberty Square market _(until 9pm)_
Columbia Harbor House _(until 8pm)_

*Fantasyland*
The Friars Nook _(until 10pm)_
Storybook Treats
Gastons Tavern

*Tomorrowland*
Cosmic Rays Starlight Cafe
Auntie Gravity's Galactic Goodies
The Lunching Pad


----------



## billyjobobb

People are buying the regular Halloween magic bands on eBay for way too much.

I'm tempted to create a listing that says something like "once you purchase this item I will go over and order it from shop Disney and it will ship directly from them.  The $20 markup is for the 1 minute of work that will take me" "If you think my markup is too much you can go over there and buy it yourself"

The doombuggy is selling pretty strongly for between $40 and $50....


----------



## scrappinginontario

Bowen Family said:


> The OP said (I'm paraphrasing here) that counter service and snack locations are "...very limited once the party begins."
> 
> Can anyone expand on those limitations? We'd like to have a late dinner at Pecos Bill. I know it will be open for party themed snacks, but will Pecos and other quick service restaurants still offer their regular menu items?
> 
> Thanks!


 Good questions!!  I had guessed that since some QS locations are selling party specialty items  that their full menu would be available too.  Good to ask if that’s the case or if they only carry the specialty items.

I wanted to pick up a Dole Whip for my daughter so if it’s just party items we’ll be sure to do this before 6:00.

@Cluelyss, do you know if the locations you posted from 2017 were selling all of their normal menu items during the party hours?


----------



## billyjobobb

I really hadn't thought about food, but if I park around 3 and leave the park at midnight that is long enough for an actual meal.


----------



## glvsav37

Desert party.....worth it? (I know, I hate "Worth it" posts b/c everyone values of things are different). We enjoy desert parties during our regular trips in the summer, b/c I've never been a fan of waiting on Main St for FWs. But this will be our 1st time for MNSSHP and I want to be able to maximize the party time experiencing the parks. Going 10/9 (Columbus day week), do you think the party will be so crowded that I couldn't get a good FW viewing area within 1/2 hour or so from showtime?

Was planning the 2nd parade viewing too just so that it won't be so crowded (hopefully) and I could use 1st parade waiting time for exploring the park.


----------



## Cluelyss

glvsav37 said:


> Desert party.....worth it? (I know, I hate "Worth it" posts b/c everyone values of things are different). We enjoy desert parties during our regular trips in the summer, b/c I've never been a fan of waiting on Main St for FWs. But this will be our 1st time for MNSSHP and I want to be able to maximize the party time experiencing the parks. Going 10/9 (Columbus day week), do you think the party will be so crowded that I couldn't get a good FW viewing area within 1/2 hour or so from showtime?
> 
> Was planning the 2nd parade viewing too just so that it won't be so crowded (hopefully) and I could use 1st parade waiting time for exploring the park.


I love dessert parties too, but if you are trying to maximize your party time, this is one to skip. You can grab a spot in front of Casey’s 30 minutes out with no issue (45 on a sold out night). And unlike HEA, you do not need to see Hallowishes front and center, so the “mob” in front of the castle won’t be nearly as intense as on a non-party night.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> You’re welcome!



Thanks buddy!!!


----------



## FoxC63

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> My son will be super excited for candy corn ice cream!!



I believe it's vanilla ice cream with orange food coloring, at least that's what it's been in recent years.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> Good questions!!  I had guessed that since some QS locations are selling party specialty items  that their full menu would be available too.  @Cluelyss[/USER], do you know if the locations you posted from 2017 were selling all of their normal menu items during the party hours?


I don’t as we always eat before the party starts, but hopefully someone else here will!


----------



## Haley R

billyjobobb said:


> People are buying the regular Halloween magic bands on eBay for way too much.
> 
> I'm tempted to create a listing that says something like "once you purchase this item I will go over and order it from shop Disney and it will ship directly from them.  The $20 markup is for the 1 minute of work that will take me" "If you think my markup is too much you can go over there and buy it yourself"
> 
> The doombuggy is selling pretty strongly for between $40 and $50....


I’m seeing the LE magic band for $49.95. There were 9/10 available earlier today and now it’s down to 7/10 available.


----------



## Haley R

Now the magic band on eBay has 6/10 availability. Apparently people are buying them up fast. Can’t decide if I should be spending $50 on it


----------



## TheJRock300

Did the cost of the new treats come out?

*Gaston’s Tavern - *Oogie Boogie Meringue
*Sleepy Hallow - *Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop & Zero Waffle Sundae (Starting October 1st)
*Main Street Bakery - *Pumpkin Cheesecake 
*Pecos Bill Tall Tale Inn and Cafe - *Worms and Dirt Dessert (Starting October 1st)
*Cider House (Golden Oak Outpost) - *Apple Cider, Warm Caramel-Stuffed Pretzel, & Cinnamon Donuts
*Liberty Square Market - *Madame Leota Dessert 
*Aloha Isle* - Hitchhiking Ghost Dessert 
*Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café - *Muenster Smash Burger


----------



## FoxC63

*NEWS*

All Specialty Treats and Anytime Treats have been added to the Itinerary Thread along with photos, descriptions and locations.  I'll update with prices when they become available.

For you newbies click here:  
Post #8: Specialty Treats and Anytime Treats


----------



## Elsaalltheway

billyjobobb said:


> I really hadn't thought about food, but if I park around 3 and leave the park at midnight that is long enough for an actual meal.


I was there two years ago and they had full menus. Plus Cosmic Rays has the new burger, I'm pretty sure all that are open are serving regular menu food and then the special menu on top.


----------



## FoxC63

Main Street Bakery is open past 12:30am, we bought sandwiches, chips and beverages there on Oct 31, 2017.  They have a lot to offer and accept Starbucks Gift Cards. 

Also Casey's Corner was open past midnight too.


----------



## Raya

billyjobobb said:


> I really hadn't thought about food, but if I park around 3 and leave the park at midnight that is long enough for an actual meal.


Yep. One year we counted on counter service being open late for a light meal. Turned out our only 'healthy' option was bananas from the Trick'er'Treat station by the Jungle Cruise. Since then our plan has always been to enjoy a nice dinner around 5 or 6ish and have something other than candy and sweets for the 8 hours of party time. Good thing too, since they stopped offering bananas.


----------



## Jason Clark

Haley R said:


> Now the magic band on eBay has 6/10 availability. Apparently people are buying them up fast. Can’t decide if I should be spending $50 on it


I don’t like doing it but I caved in and bought one. I figure it would have cost me around $35 and after they pay shipping they’re only making around $10 so it’s not too bad. Looks like they’re picking them up at the first party, so now I just won’t have to worry about it. I can move on to worrying about things like the cauldron popcorn bucket.....


----------



## scrappinginontario

Elsaalltheway said:


> I was there two years ago and they had full menus. Plus Cosmic Rays has the new burger, I'm pretty sure all that are open are serving regular menu food and then the special menu on top.


Thanks!  I’m planning on us eating around 2:00 before heading to the party so can see us picking up a QS meal to share possibly as we’re waiting for Hallowishes or the second parade.


----------



## SquashBanana

I’ve seen a few people on here say they’re going to pick up their SOTMK card at the end of the night after the park is closed. I hadn’t given picking one up much thought but it does sound like a neat little free souvenir.  Is there a risk of them running out each night before closing and if not, how late is too late to pick one up?  We are planning on doing the midnight hocus-pocus show so can I still get one around 12:30 well after the park is closed?


----------



## Rich M

Jason Clark said:


> I don’t like doing it but I caved in and bought one. I figure it would have cost me around $35 and after they pay shipping they’re only making around $10 so it’s not too bad. Looks like they’re picking them up at the first party, so now I just won’t have to worry about it. I can move on to worrying about things like the cauldron popcorn bucket.....



Do you get a refund if they don't get it?


----------



## Jason Clark

Rich M said:


> Do you get a refund if they don't get it?


They’d have to, if not I’d just file a complaint through PayPal and get my money back that way


----------



## wehrengrizz

SquashBanana said:


> I’ve seen a few people on here say they’re going to pick up their SOTMK card at the end of the night after the park is closed. I hadn’t given picking one up much thought but it does sound like a neat little free souvenir.  Is there a risk of them running out each night before closing and if not, how late is too late to pick one up?  We are planning on doing the midnight hocus-pocus show so can I still get one around 12:30 well after the park is closed?[/QUOTE
> I wouldn't count on waiting that long. Last year we got our relatively early but as we walked down main Street later in the night and again around 1230/1245a it looked like the firehouse was all closed up/no more sotmk.
> This was a later in Oct party... maybe someone can scope earlier this year, otherwise I'm going 9/9 and will keep an eye out/ask when they stop... because I'll absolutely get one!


----------



## Rich M

Jason Clark said:


> They’d have to, if not I’d just file a complaint through PayPal and get my money back that way



Very smart to always use Paypal. Do not use Venmo. They do not offer the same guarantee as PayPal.


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> I’ve seen a few people on here say they’re going to pick up their SOTMK card at the end of the night after the park is closed. I hadn’t given picking one up much thought but it does sound like a neat little free souvenir.  Is there a risk of them running out each night before closing and if not, how late is too late to pick one up?  We are planning on doing the midnight hocus-pocus show so can I still get one around 12:30 well after the park is closed?



@wehrengrizz 

More information about where and when to pick up the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card can be found here:  Post #438


----------



## The_Big_Goof

FoxC63 said:


> Just wanted to confirm to you all,
> 
> *Big Thunder Mountain Railroad is OPEN during party hours!!!
> *
> Thanks @ejdmomma
> 
> WDW Link: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/e...-intWDWtoWDW-MNSSHP#/drawer=drawerAttractions


I have been checking this post every day partially because I wanted to know if it was going to stay open, and partially because I cannot wait for this party! Now I am even more excited! Thanks for the update!


----------



## ksromack

Missyrose said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...y-halloween-party-2018-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> All. The. Foods.


Woot!  I have a LIST but I will definitely be glued to YouTube on Saturday to see video of everything.  I do like to hear food reviews.  The nachos are intriguing me but want to hear about that and the burger at Cosmic Rays.  We'll have a noontime lunch at Sanaa so we'll just pick up something tasty at the party and snack into the evening.  I really need to know what popcorn buckets will be available and where!

I'm a little sad about all the shopping pre-party talk, though.  I'm going on Oct 8th and now I'm thinking between people using personal shoppers and eBay price gougers there might not be anything left   I'm particularly disappointed in eBay folks.  Can we revolt and demand disney limit purchasing these limited edition items?


----------



## sjs314

I just bought our tickets yesterday for the October 30th Party. I am so excited as this is our 1st MNSSHP!!!
As of now I have 2 ADR’s just not sure if I want to keep either after seeing so many QS locations open Crystal Palace @ 6:20 or The Plaza @ 5:05.


----------



## ChimneyJim

Haley R said:


> Now the magic band on eBay has 6/10 availability. Apparently people are buying them up fast. Can’t decide if I should be spending $50 on it


I just bought one. Going to party on the 9/3 but I have no confidence they’d be available.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

areno79 said:


> Those nachos look simultaneously weird and delicious. And I wish the Malificent cone had something besides lime ice cream. Not really a lime fan.



Is anybody?


----------



## ksromack

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Is anybody?


I like margaritas


----------



## ksromack

So I've only had MBs that came as a result from booking a resort stay.  I've never purchased one.  If I were to find one on our party night how would i _activate_ it?  And they are supposed to elicit different colors when using Fast Passes?  Of course, my party night is a Monday and we leave on Wednesday so I don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  Do the Christmas ones work the same?  Now that I would definitely do because we have a trip for this year and also for December 2019......


----------



## coolingjupiter

I’m so excited that BTMRR will be open during the party!!!  

So, if I’m reading the map correctly, Splash will be open AND it will be a treat trail?


----------



## Dug720

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Is anybody?



Key Lime Pie (gluten-free) is my jam!!


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> So I've only had MBs that came as a result from booking a resort stay.  I've never purchased one.  If I were to find one on our party night how would i _activate_ it?  And they are supposed to elicit different colors when using Fast Passes?  Of course, my party night is a Monday and we leave on Wednesday so I don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  Do the Christmas ones work the same?  Now that I would definitely do because we have a trip for this year and also for December 2019......


I’ve read that it can take a day or two for the effects to work. The effects on the bands work in different spots. Some work at the entry points, some work for certain rides, and some work all over a certain park. I’d have to go back and look at the previous Halloween bands to see exactly where they work.


----------



## Haley R

Jason Clark said:


> I don’t like doing it but I caved in and bought one. I figure it would have cost me around $35 and after they pay shipping they’re only making around $10 so it’s not too bad. Looks like they’re picking them up at the first party, so now I just won’t have to worry about it. I can move on to worrying about things like the cauldron popcorn bucket.....


I was thinking the same thing about shipping. I figured after spending $33 plus tax and shipping it might be close to $50. I haven’t bought one yet. I have to get Dh on board. I’ve been waiting all year for this mb.


----------



## Haley R

ChimneyJim said:


> I just bought one. Going to party on the 9/3 but I have no confidence they’d be available.


Yeah I’m going 10/23 lol. Dh is not convinced it’s worth the $50 though. He’s like you want to spend that much on a magic band? Just wait....he’ll get there lol


----------



## Jonathan Muncy

disneyjr77 said:


> Thanks  The hub it is...I want to do the second, but don't know if DD will make it.  We're not doing anything during the day except breakfast at 'Ohana, then heading to the park around 3:30ish, but you never know.
> 
> I was looking at the times and since we'll be at the hub anyway, maybe we'll do the 8:30 Hocus Pocus show, 9:15 parade, and then fireworks.  Is there a good spot to view all 3?




Our plans sound similar just mine are a week ahead.  Please keep me posted.


----------



## Haley R

Dh wants to know how long the battery lasts in a magic band. Anyone know? Can you replace the batter if it dies?


----------



## LucyBC80

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Is anybody?


*raises both hands*
yep, I'm looking forward to that almost as much as for the warm caramel pretzel!


----------



## wehrengrizz

FoxC63 said:


> @wehrengrizz
> 
> More information about where and when to pick up the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card can be found here:  Post #438


Oops!!! I even read that previously. Thanks again for being on top of this thread!!


----------



## ChimneyJim

Haley R said:


> Dh wants to know how long the battery lasts in a magic band. Anyone know? Can you replace the batter if it dies?


You cannot replace the battery. Supposed to last up to two years. What you can do is change out the center puck to continue to use a favorite band but you will lose any effects.


----------



## mamapenguin

Haley R said:


> Dh wants to know how long the battery lasts in a magic band. Anyone know? Can you replace the batter if it dies?


They vary. You cannot replace them, and it’s about 18-24months. They will still scan for entry/fast pass etc. but not work for 7dmt video and photo and other long range things with a dead/weak battery.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Hello! I have a question - where and when can you see The Headless Horseman at MNSSHP?


----------



## Dug720

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello! I have a question - where and when can you see The Headless Horseman at MNSSHP?



Boo To You Parade!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

LucyBC80 said:


> *raises both hands*
> yep, I'm looking forward to that almost as much as for the warm caramel pretzel!



FREAK!  Lime??  Come on...I love them but ice cream.  Is it green????  You must be super psyched to have it available.


----------



## kyomagi

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello! I have a question - where and when can you see The Headless Horseman at MNSSHP?



i have heard 3-4 years


----------



## LucyBC80

ILoveMyDVC said:


> FREAK!  Lime??  Come on...I love them but ice cream.  Is it green????  You must be super psyched to have it available.


The sour the better! SO, so good! The picture available at Disney Parks Blogs is indeed green and with little chocolate horns! 

I believe it's the same lime soft serve they are using for the Peter Pan float? Which is a plus because that soft serve is dairy-free and vegan.


----------



## Missyrose

Haley R said:


> Dh wants to know how long the battery lasts in a magic band. Anyone know? Can you replace the batter if it dies?


They changed the batteries they were using in MBs a few years ago, the batteries now last five years. 

Even still  the battery is only needed for long-range scanners (ride photos, name on It's a Small World good-bye boards, etc.). The short-range scanners (Mickey-to-Mickey scanning for park admission and FPs) don't require battery power and will always work.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> @wehrengrizz
> 
> More information about where and when to pick up the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card can be found here:  Post #438




That was my plan one year and by the end of the night I totally forgot and left without picking one up!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Dug720 said:


> Boo To You Parade!




At the very beginning the Headless Horseman comes riding out ahead of the parade


----------



## chuff88

So we’re going on 10/4 and part of me wants to ask if someone can find a magic band for me, and part of me wants to just wait and see if I can get one.


----------



## TIME4DIZ

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello! I have a question - where and when can you see The Headless Horseman at MNSSHP?



10-15 minutes prior to the Boo To You parade the Horseman will make his ride. This is weather permitting - just because it’s dry enough for the parade doesn’t mean it’s dry enough for the Horseman.


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Ugh I've gotten out of the loop of this thread for a couple weeks now and 40 pages have passed by. 
I'm sure I've missed a lot. Only thing I want to know is did they announce any party specific treats in the last couple weeks?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Oh and do we have a confirmed list of attractions closed during the party?
I saw a post about BTMRR being OPEN. Happy about that. 
I'm just trying to see what attractions I'll want to do before park closing.


----------



## dachsie

Queen of the WDW Scene said:


> Oh and do we have a confirmed list of attractions closed during the party?
> I saw a post about BTMRR being OPEN. Happy about that.
> I'm just trying to see what attractions I'll want to do before park closing.


Read from page 290 on and you will see the maps and the treats


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> @wehrengrizz
> 
> More information about where and when to pick up the Sorcerer of the Magic Kingdom card can be found here:  Post #438



Thanks for finding the post!


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

dachsie said:


> Read from page 290 on and you will see the maps and the treats



Awesome thanks!


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

dachsie said:


> None of them really scream at me.



Me neither. Maybe the pumpkin cheesecake. 
Seemed like they have more last year. Maybe not. 
I wish they had the Haunted Mansion potraits again. They all sounded amazing and the one I had was amazing.


----------



## Haley R

ChimneyJim said:


> You cannot replace the battery. Supposed to last up to two years. What you can do is change out the center puck to continue to use a favorite band but you will lose any effects.


Hmm so $50 for two years? I personally think it's worth it, but DH most likely won't.


----------



## Haley R

mamapenguin said:


> They vary. You cannot replace them, and it’s about 18-24months. They will still scan for entry/fast pass etc. but not work for 7dmt video and photo and other long range things with a dead/weak battery.


So the effects should still work after so long?


----------



## Haley R

Missyrose said:


> They changed the batteries they were using in MBs a few years ago, the batteries now last five years.
> 
> Even still  the battery is only needed for long-range scanners (ride photos, name on It's a Small World good-bye boards, etc.). The short-range scanners (Mickey-to-Mickey scanning for park admission and FPs) don't require battery power and will always work.


Oh wow really?! So basically I shouldn't worry about the effects working or not because that part of the band will last?


----------



## Amy11401

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, that’s where she was last year.


Oh no so do you think maybe Cruella won't be meeting?  My son would be upset.


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

So this may be a newbie question, but I'm wondering if there is a way to predict how busy your MNSSHP day will be.  This will be our first one -- first special party of any kind -- and we're going August 31.  It's late August which suggests to me it could be less crowded, but it's also a Friday.

Thoughts?  I'm not changing anything, so my dear spouse wonders why I care to worry about such things....


----------



## RJstanis

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> So this may be a newbie question, but I'm wondering if there is a way to predict how busy your MNSSHP day will be.  This will be our first one -- first special party of any kind -- and we're going August 31.  It's late August which suggests to me it could be less crowded, but it's also a Friday.
> 
> Thoughts?  I'm not changing anything, so my dear spouse wonders why I care to worry about such things....



The only place I know that predicts is this one, and I think Brian does a pretty good job at it. Remember its just a prediction and they can be wrong. Have a good strategy, be willing to change on the fly, and you'll be fine. Try not to over think it and enjoy it. We think they are a blast!

https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## greg9x

Going tomorrow night to the party...tonight the sky is flashing constantly with lightening (although no rain yet) . Hope gets it out of its system tonight !


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

ksromack said:


> I like margaritas



Who doesn't! 
Opposite - it's the opposite of lime ice cream.  Everyone likes Margaritas.


----------



## mamapenguin

Haley R said:


> So the effects should still work after so long?


Yes until Disney discontinues them.


----------



## monique5

dachsie said:


> Read from page 290 on and you will see the maps and the treats



Treats have been added to Post #1. Map will be posted tomorrow.


----------



## monique5

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> So this may be a newbie question, but I'm wondering if there is a way to predict how busy your MNSSHP day will be.  This will be our first one -- first special party of any kind -- and we're going August 31.  It's late August which suggests to me it could be less crowded, but it's also a Friday.
> 
> Thoughts?  I'm not changing anything, so my dear spouse wonders why I care to worry about such things....



Touringplans has parties listed this way. Link on Page 1, Post #2.
https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/

However, if you have a plan you will be fine. I have had great nights at Sold Out MNSSHP & MVMCP, as OP have posted too. Just arrive early and maximize your time and prioritize.


----------



## monique5

SquashBanana said:


> I’ve seen a few people on here say they’re going to pick up their SOTMK card at the end of the night after the park is closed. I hadn’t given picking one up much thought but it does sound like a neat little free souvenir.  Is there a risk of them running out each night before closing and if not, how late is too late to pick one up?  We are planning on doing the midnight hocus-pocus show so can I still get one around 12:30 well after the park is closed?



I do not recall SoTMK cards running out. I've gone at the beginning before, but typically I go at the end. Even after midnight you can get your card heading out of the park.

SOTMK info is listed on Post #1, towards the bottom.


----------



## Princess KP

sjs314 said:


> I just bought our tickets yesterday for the October 30th Party. I am so excited as this is our 1st MNSSHP!!!
> As of now I have 2 ADR’s just not sure if I want to keep either after seeing so many QS locations open Crystal Palace @ 6:20 or The Plaza @ 5:05.


Planning to attend our first party on October 30th as well! Hoping that some of the merch will still be available. 

I personally would prefer to maximize party time so we are most likely go QS.


----------



## newestkg06

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to all those on this thread. We'll be going on Aug 28th, and I'm so excited to see the reports tomorrow! I appreciate all the VERY helpful info. This is our first MNSSHP and only our 2nd trip to Disney with the kids.


----------



## Abbey1

I have a question in regards to the Touring Plans list of the least crowded party dates. Does WDW not have the same guest limit for each party? If they do have the same limit of tickets sold for each party night, then wouldn’t all sold out parties be equally crowded?


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Hoping everyone who is going to the first party tonight (I’m in the U.K. so it’s Friday already), has an absolute blast!


----------



## ArielSRL

chuff88 said:


> So we’re going on 10/4 and part of me wants to ask if someone can find a magic band for me, and part of me wants to just wait and see if I can get one.


We are there 10/4 also. I’m thinking they won’t have them by then and when I showed DH last night, he said, yes, please. So I may pony up or find a personal shopper.


----------



## fairestoneofall

The information about the effects taking a day or two is good to know. As much as I hate to buy from ebay, I want the effects to work for my son while we're at the party.

Also, we have several bands that are older than two years and still going strong. That said, I'm only going to take newer MBs on our next trip.


----------



## PlutosPal31

coolingjupiter said:


> I’m so excited that BTMRR will be open during the party!!!
> 
> So, if I’m reading the map correctly, Splash will be open AND it will be a treat trail?


I just shared this with my son! He loves BTMRR. He is very excited!


----------



## dachsie

So I just saw on Facebook some passholder merchandise that I was trying to get a link to and lost it.  it was one of the advertisements.  One was a Haunted Mansion Ghost tray and a couple of Haunted Mansion tshirts.  Looks like they will be at the Momento Mori (sp?) shop


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

For anyone who knows about my military level character meeting plans from the past... This may come as a shock.

I am not sure if I even want to meet that many characters this year. This will be our only mk/Disney day of the trip. We want to see country bears and carousel of progress so I don't think we'll be lining up early for anyone.

And we've already met all the characters many times before.

It's odd not to have a list of about twenty characters to meet but here I am.


----------



## Disneylover99

Tonight's the night!
We will be watching Hallowishes from the Poly! 
Have fun everyone!!!! Can't wait for the reports!!!!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Wow, this thread moves fast!

1. I love lime!

2. We have the DxDP. Are we likely to be able to use snack credits on any of the party-exclusive snacks? It’s no problem if we can’t, but it would be nice as I think we will have a lot of leftover snack credits.

3. Are there any blogs (or somewhere on this thread) that give you suggested touring plans for the parties? I didn’t really think about needing one but now I think we will if we want to see everything. 

4. Does anyone know the capacity of the party? We are going on Halloween itself (as well as earlier), which I’m already regretting...! As a WDW newbie with a family member with serious anxiety issues in crowds, I am finding it difficult to actually imagine how busy is “busy”. 

5. Was there ever a consensus on the value or necessity of the dessert party during the MNSSHP? This is our first trip to WDW, and crowds are an issue, so we are doing other dessert parties for the less-crowded viewing, rather than the cakes, which we don’t really care about. 

We can find the money for the dessert party if it will make life easier, but if it’s not necessary then the money is better in the bank! Thoughts?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Tigger in a kilt said:


> 5. Was there ever a consensus on the value or necessity of the dessert party during the MNSSHP? This is our first trip to WDW, and crowds are an issue, so we are doing other dessert parties for the less-crowded viewing, rather than the cakes, which we don’t really care about.
> 
> We can find the money for the dessert party if it will make life easier, but if it’s not necessary then the money is better in the bank! Thoughts?



Follow enough of my posts and I can probably be accused of never meeting a dessert party or upcharge event I didn't like, BUT for me, the MNSSHP dessert party is an easy skip if you're on the fence.  It's not "needed" in the same way as a HEA party is for a crowd management/avoidance strategy.  It's more of a splurge than anything.  I don't find the Hub unmanageable from a crowd perspective - it's crowded, but not HEA crowded - so to me it's easy enough to find a spot without a major time commitment.

That and it eats into party time, which I'd generally rather be doing something else.

That being said, I do have the Plaza dessert party booked for one party this year (after telling myself I'd never do it again after last year as I didn't think it was worth it)… but it's on a night where we have a more casual plan and aren't trying to do a bunch of other party activities.

Obviously highly subjective, but one person's perspective.


----------



## Best Aunt

I’m going to the first party tonight.  Never been to the party here.  Questions:

1) I have a fastpass to meet cinderella and somebody or other at 4:50 to 5:30.  Do you think this is the latest ending time?  I won’t spend time trying to modify it if all fastpass windows are ending at 5:30. It has been so hot and sunny this week, I don’t want to get to the park too early and poop out.

2) I promised a friend I would get the Pluto Halloween 2018 pin for her.  Where are these sold?  Only during party with wristband?

3) how do we know where the Magic Shots are?


----------



## abnihon

Do you think you can get both the Maleficent lime and Peter Pan lime soft serve during the party?
Or will the Peter Pan one only be offered during the day and replaced by Maleficent during the the party?
I want to try both!


----------



## monique5

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Wow, this thread moves fast!
> 
> 1. I love lime!
> 
> 2. We have the DxDP. Are we likely to be able to use snack credits on any of the party-exclusive snacks? It’s no problem if we can’t, but it would be nice as I think we will have a lot of leftover snack credits.
> 
> 3. Are there any blogs (or somewhere on this thread) that give you suggested touring plans for the parties? I didn’t really think about needing one but now I think we will if we want to see everything.
> 
> 4. Does anyone know the capacity of the party? We are going on Halloween itself (as well as earlier), which I’m already regretting...! As a WDW newbie with a family member with serious anxiety issues in crowds, I am finding it difficult to actually imagine how busy is “busy”.
> 
> 5. Was there ever a consensus on the value or necessity of the dessert party during the MNSSHP? This is our first trip to WDW, and crowds are an issue, so we are doing other dessert parties for the less-crowded viewing, rather than the cakes, which we don’t really care about.
> 
> We can find the money for the dessert party if it will make life easier, but if it’s not necessary then the money is better in the bank! Thoughts?



2. I'm not sure. We always have the DDP, but have never tried to use on special treats. However, in the past we have had the Dessert Party booked, and most of the treats were included.

3. KtP, there is a fee for 1 year subscription. I've had it for over 4 years. It includes character locator which lets you know exact times, locations of roaming characters. If someone posts here, I include in Post #1. However, info provided only by KtP & his CL isn't posted here by me. He offers touring plans for free with subscription, MNSSHP is included. I've used one of those customized to my needs and purchased a customized plan to see characters, parades, and fireworks specific to my needs and times. I've always been able to meet all of the characters, see parades, fireworks, and shows with this. However, OP will post there plans here too, may not be what you want to do.

4. It's estimated around 30-35K now.

5. Truly depends on your needs and what you want to accomplish. I've done it in the past when parade viewing was included, IMO worth it then, b/c I could show late/very close to start time (not specified time given) and still enter with credentials and enjoy parade and still maximize party time. Last year, we didn't book party since no parade viewing. 1. Frontierland is great and not as crowded, great place unless you prefer Main St. and if pre-parade party it's only on Main St. 2. Area by trashcans  on Main St. are typically empty and don't have to arrive as early unless large party. 

I've been to Sold Out parties, including Halloween, and crowds haven't been an issue. Hub area always crowded. If you have a plan, prioritize, arrive early, you can do a lot. I've met J&S, 7D, Minnie & Daisy, Alice, QoH and Tweedles, parade, fireworks, rides, HP show, all of the Magic Shots and all on Halloween. 

Happy planning!


----------



## Luv2trav

New to this thread. We just decided to go end of Oct. I have a few questions.

-I've been to many Christmas Parties and 1 Halloween party (12 years ago) and BTMRR was always open. Why was this even a question this year? I am glad it's open but I am surprised it was even a question. Why?
-Do the halloween MB do anything special other than look cute? I don't like to spend money on something I get for free. LOL.. I already have over 20 MB to my name that causes problem. LOL. 
-It's been a very long time since I have done a Halloween party. What is not to be missed? Is it better than the Christmas party? I hope so because we are done buying tickets to the Christmas party. 

Thank you.


----------



## CMNJ

Abbey1 said:


> I have a question in regards to the Touring Plans list of the least crowded party dates. Does WDW not have the same guest limit for each party? If they do have the same limit of tickets sold for each party night, then wouldn’t all sold out parties be equally crowded?


Thing is that crowds at the parties can vary based on what the guests on any particular night. Some guests utilize the parties to hit the rides with generally much shorter waits than during regular hours. Others are there to meet lots of exclusive characters. Some come out to trick or treat and just enjoy the parade/fireworks. If i am not mistaken Touring Plans list is based on ride wait times. So if you are planning to attend the party for party specific activities (parade, TOT, characters, fireworks) you may have a totally different opinion than touring plans or others who just go for the rides.
I’m sure tonight the rides (minus the ones with the new effects) won’t be as busy since there will be tons of bloggers and Disney planners there to write up their experiences at the 1st party.


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Can snack credits be used to purchase the party exclusive treats?  I am down for the lime ice cream for sure!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Luv2trav said:


> -I've been to many Christmas Parties and 1 Halloween party (12 years ago) and BTMRR was always open. Why was this even a question this year? I am glad it's open but I am surprised it was even a question. Why?



BTMR was missing on the "open attractions" list on Disney's MNSSHP page up until a few days ago.  That led to rampant speculation/confusion (although was probably just a website copywriter messing with us).  But all appears right in the world again now.  



Luv2trav said:


> -It's been a very long time since I have done a Halloween party. What is not to be missed? Is it better than the Christmas party? I hope so because we are done buying tickets to the Christmas party.



While I can make a case for both for different reasons, we prefer MNSSHP.  The last few years we've debated a MNSSHP trip vs a MVMCP trip and MNSSHP has consistently won out.  The theming, the vibe, the decorations, the excitement, the parade.  I also think the treat trails do a better job at spreading people out in the park, vs MVMCP which always seems to kind of be a zoo in the Hub all night long.


----------



## Raya

Are there any AP holders who are going to the party during the last week of August? I'm in love with the Orange bird pin, but not in enough love that I'll buy an AP just to get one. I'm happy to swap my SotMK card or something else.....? (hope this post isn't against the rules)


----------



## CMNJ

Luv2trav said:


> New to this thread. We just decided to go end of Oct. I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. -I've been to many Christmas Parties and 1 Halloween party (12 years ago) and BTMRR was always open. Why was this even a question this year? I am glad it's open but I am surprised it was even a question. Why?
> 
> 2.-Do the halloween MB do anything special other than look cute? I don't like to spend money on something I get for free. LOL.. I already have over 20 MB to my name that causes problem. LOL.
> 3. -It's been a very long time since I have done a Halloween party. What is not to be missed? Is it better than the Christmas party? I hope so because we are done buying tickets to the Christmas party.
> 
> Thank you.



1. BTMRR wasn’t listed on the open attractions when they initially posted the list (seems like an over sight) which sparked the concern

3. I’d say Boo To You parade and the Headless Horseman are not to be missed
I love the magic shots as well (dancing haunted mansion ghosts, grave diggers, hitchhiking ghosts, etc)
Also the Cadaver Dans
The stage show was just ok in my opinion
If you are into characters Jack Sparrow is a hoot. So was Cruella but looks unsure if she will be there now that they changed her spot to trick or treat location.
I would say it is different than the Christmas party. Personally I love the Halloween feel they create on Main Street and in Frontierland/Adventureland. 
Haunted Mansion is really well done too. I love the Boo to You parade and Headless Horseman but we have gone 3 years in a row and after attending our 1st Christmas party last year my husband said he was getting tired of the Halloween party and liked the Christmas party and parade better.


----------



## monique5

Best Aunt said:


> I’m going to the first party tonight.  Never been to the party here.  Questions:
> 
> 1) I have a fastpass to meet cinderella and somebody or other at 4:50 to 5:30.  Do you think this is the latest ending time?  I won’t spend time trying to modify it if all fastpass windows are ending at 5:30. It has been so hot and sunny this week, I don’t want to get to the park too early and poop out.
> 
> 2) I promised a friend I would get the Pluto Halloween 2018 pin for her.  Where are these sold?  Only during party with wristband?
> 
> 3) how do we know where the Magic Shots are?



1. Possibly, park closes at 6pm.

2. Post #1 will be updated when this info is released and/or reported from 1st party tonight. Post #3 includes links from previous posts for past info. Last year trading pins....
*Party-exclusive merchandise is available at the following locations:*
*Big Top Souvenirs, *New Fantasyland
*Emporium, *Main Street, U.S.A.
*Frontier Trading Post, *Frontierland (Trading Pins)

3. Post #1 will be updated when released. For 2017 info, 
https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...-so-scary-halloween-party-boo-to-you.3580223/, on occasion locations change from year to year.

*Magic Shots *(2017 Info)

_Magic Shots this year include the Headless Horseman (Main Entrance of Magic Kingdom), Haunted Mansion Animation (Town Square looking down Main Street), A Grim Grinning Ghost/Ghost Coach Driver (Hearse in front of Haunted Mansion), a Pumpkin Patch (Town Square), Haunted Mansion Dancing Ghosts (Main Street, U.S.A.), Dancing Skeleton Specialty (Outside of Ariel’s Grotto in New Fantasyland, after dark), the Apple (Around the Park), & the Scary Pumpkin._

_*Previously*, the Spooks for a Ghoulish Delight (Main Street, U.S.A.), the Mansion Ghost (Haunted Mansion) & Hitchhiking Ghosts (In Front of the Rocking Chairs Next to The Hall of Presidents in Liberty Square)._ 
_Will they be available this year?_


----------



## CMNJ

So my last two posts were written as others were also answering lol so sorry for duplicate thoughts.
Question though-do we think that Cruella could possibly be in the tent with the dwarves? The have it set up with two separate lines during the day but I’m thinking that the dwarves probably need that whole area with as long as their lines gets. Otherwise it is hard to see where they moved her meet.
Also it appears to me from the map that Moana will meet in the Tiki Room this year instead of in that stroller parking area between Jungle Cruise and Swiss Family Robinson. Wonder how that will affect the ability to line up early/what time she comes out? Doesn’t the Tiki Room stay open until 6 when park closes?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CMNJ said:


> So my last two posts were written as others were also answering lol so sorry for duplicate thoughts.
> Question though-do we think that Cruella could possibly be in the tent with the dwarves? The have it set up with two separate lines during the day but I’m thinking that the dwarves probably need that whole area with as long as their lines gets. Otherwise it is hard to see where they moved her meet.
> Also it appears to me from the map that Moana will meet in the Tiki Room this year instead of in that stroller parking area between Jungle Cruise and Swiss Family Robinson. Wonder how that will affect the ability to line up early/what time she comes out? Doesn’t the Tiki Room stay open until 6 when park closes?



The tiki room has been a candy trail in the past. Does the map still list it as so? I don't have a picture of the map in front of me.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CMNJ said:


> Also it appears to me from the map that Moana will meet in the Tiki Room this year instead of in that stroller parking area between Jungle Cruise and Swiss Family Robinson. Wonder how that will affect the ability to line up early/what time she comes out? Doesn’t the Tiki Room stay open until 6 when park closes?



Good question.  FYI, the Tiki Room appears to have 5pm scheduled closings on party days per the WDW website (change the date on the calendar on the right):  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/enchanted-tiki-room/


----------



## sjs314

I have a question about the dessert parties

I’ve done the Tomorrowland Terrace before but not the cheaper one with the plaza Garden viewing, where is this viewing spot located?
TIA


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sjs314 said:


> I have a question about the dessert parties
> 
> I’ve done the Tomorrowland Terrace before but not the cheaper one with the plaza Garden viewing, where is this viewing spot located?
> TIA



If you're facing the castle from main Street it's on the right hand side by the ice cream parlor. It's the fenced in grass area. Really a very good view. There are a couple trees and light poles that can block a little bit of the view. But I like that area.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sjs314 said:


> I have a question about the dessert parties
> 
> I’ve done the Tomorrowland Terrace before but not the cheaper one with the plaza Garden viewing, where is this viewing spot located?
> TIA



FYI, the first few posts of this thread have a lot of pics and a description of the area:  MK "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party (Parties) Discussion Thread

For a map view, it’s the Plaza Garden East which is circled in pink below:


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Hopefully some people will be reporting back on the availability and locations of the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket.


----------



## disneyjr77

We'll be entering the park around 3:30ish, but no later than 4.  Should we be at the Emporium or Big Top Souvenirs right at 7 to get the party exclusive merch or can we wait until later in the night?


----------



## sjs314

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, the first few posts of this thread have a lot of pics and a description of the area:  MK "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party (Parties) Discussion Thread
> 
> For a map view, it’s the Plaza Garden East which is circled in pink below:
> View attachment 344392



Great! Thx so much, I will go check out the posts you mentioned


----------



## scrappinginontario

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FYI, the first few posts of this thread have a lot of pics and a description of the area:  MK "Happily Ever After" Dessert Party (Parties) Discussion Thread
> 
> For a map view, it’s the Plaza Garden East which is circled in pink below:
> View attachment 344392


  Does anyone know if both of the areas circled in the picture above will be closed for dessert parties or only the pink one?  We like to stand in the area circled in orange so if it will be closed, will make a Plan B.


----------



## monique5

*Fall decorations arrive at the Magic Kingdom*

https://www.wdwmagic.com/events/mic...l-decorations-arrive-at-the-magic-kingdom.htm

*



*


----------



## rteetz

Run ‘Amuck, Amuck, Amuck’ with New Merchandise for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2018


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Can you still get in at 4pm with a party ticket only??


----------



## scrappinginontario

michellelovesthemous said:


> Can you still get in at 4pm with a party ticket only??


  Yes.


----------



## Abbey1

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...or-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-2018/

Blog post about party merchandise is up!


----------



## Abbey1

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...arty-returns-to-magic-kingdom-park-tonight-3/

And another post dedicated to the party.


----------



## monique5

rteetz said:


> Run ‘Amuck, Amuck, Amuck’ with New Merchandise for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2018




Thanks for updated. Posted in just minutes from me checking.


----------



## monique5

*2018 MNSSHP Merchandise*

*Run ‘Amuck, Amuck, Amuck’ with New Merchandise for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2018*


----------



## GADisneyDad14

scrappinginontario said:


> Does anyone know if both of the areas circled in the picture above will be closed for dessert parties or only the pink one?  We like to stand in the area circled in orange so if it will be closed, will make a Plan B.



The other garden (Plaza Garden West) should normally be open for anyone, unless being used for a private function of some sort (which is rare but there have been isolated reports in the past).  A small portion of that garden is currently being used for viewing related to the paid, Trial Extra FP/CL program, but 1) I don’t believe viewing was offered for MNSSHP nights and 2) the viewing portion of that trial program ends 9/15.  

But let’s not talk any more about the Plaza Garden West - that’s my secret spot!


----------



## dachsie

@Tigger in a kilt Check out this thread too to get ideas for how to tour - there are many itineraries that people have posted that may give you some ideas


----------



## L_MD

I am going to spend so much money on that mystery pin pack...


----------



## LoganBrown1990

L_MD said:


> I am going to spend so much money on that mystery pin pack...


I really love the Headless Horseman and Hitchhiking ghost ones. I'd best stay away because I just know I'd end up with so many duplicates of the others before I got what I wanted!!


----------



## monique5

monique5 said:


> *2018 MNSSHP Merchandise*
> 
> *Run ‘Amuck, Amuck, Amuck’ with New Merchandise for Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party 2018*



*UPDATES*

Info added to Post #1, locations & Post #4, photos and link to DPB.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Abbey1 said:


> I have a question in regards to the Touring Plans list of the least crowded party dates. Does WDW not have the same guest limit for each party? If they do have the same limit of tickets sold for each party night, then wouldn’t all sold out parties be equally crowded?



I wondered the same thing. But I think what is going on is that just because a particular party has sold out in the past does not mean it will sell out every year. The history is checkered. So all sold out parties would be equally crowded, but the predictions are based on how likely the party is to sell out THIS year.


----------



## L_MD

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I really love the Headless Horseman and Hitchhiking ghost ones. I'd best stay away because I just know I'd end up with so many duplicates of the others before I got what I wanted!!



I'm loving the Oogie Boogie one!


----------



## Melanie230

michellelovesthemous said:


> Can you still get in at 4pm with a party ticket only??


Yep!!!  We went on a cruise last year and drove up to Orlando after the cruise.  We arrived at MK at 3:55 and they let us go right in!!


----------



## Jason Clark

I know the pins and magic band are probably likely to sell out before I get there on 10/31 but does anyone know if the event shirts and ears are usually still around?


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

This thread is KILLING ME! I'm so excited! OMG
Can't wait for more details specially about all characthers available for M&G


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

scrappinginontario said:


> Does anyone know if both of the areas circled in the picture above will be closed for dessert parties or only the pink one?  We like to stand in the area circled in orange so if it will be closed, will make a Plan B.



It's usually open and my fav spot.


----------



## kyomagi

I dont know how i can survive for the next 53 days....dangit.


----------



## dachsie

monique5 said:


> *UPDATES*
> 
> Info added to Post #1, locations & Post #4, photos and link to DPB.



Will you update the character list soon?  I didn't see Elvis Stitch and then realized it says 2017


----------



## dthogue

If they let Party Ticket holders in at 3:35-4:00pm, what time do people start lining up?  I'd like to be closer to the front of the line then the back?


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For anyone who knows about my military level character meeting plans from the past... This may come as a shock.
> 
> I am not sure if I even want to meet that many characters this year. This will be our only mk/Disney day of the trip. We want to see country bears and carousel of progress so I don't think we'll be lining up early for anyone.
> 
> And we've already met all the characters many times before.
> 
> It's odd not to have a list of about twenty characters to meet but here I am.


I’m the same way this year. We usually do 2 parties, partially to spread out our meets, but definitely wouldn’t need to this year, so almost glad only 1 party falls during our trip. We’ve never met Abu or Genie, so I think the Aladdin characters will be our primary goal, but beyond that....??? I’m not sure how to plan without cramming a bunch of characters in! LOL!


----------



## Cluelyss

dthogue said:


> If they let Party Ticket holders in at 3:35-4:00pm, what time do people start lining up?  I'd like to be closer to the front of the line then the back?


I believe the earliest people have been allowed to enter in recent years is 3:45, usually its closer to 4. We arrive around 3:30 every year and are usually a dozen or so back. The line moves very quickly once they start scanning bands. It is a hot wait in the blazing sun (in a costume!), so not sure I’d want to arrive much earlier!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> I’m the same way this year. We usually do 2 parties, partially to spread out our meets, but definitely wouldn’t need to this year, so almost glad only 1 party falls during our trip. We’ve never met Abu or Genie, so I think the Aladdin characters will be our primary goal, but beyond that....??? I’m not sure how to plan without cramming a bunch of characters in! LOL!



I'm glad I'm not the only one! 

Makes me feel a bit better. I'm sure we'll end up meeting a few, but I'm just not really feeling it this year.

We have dvc friends who might be getting us into the DHS dvc party in early October, so I think that would let us meet some pretty cool characters.

They only have one extra ticket for us so are asking their dvc friends if they have an extra. So keep your fingers crossed for us  Brian said I could without him but I'd feel bad.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Jason Clark said:


> I know the pins and magic band are probably likely to sell out before I get there on 10/31 but does anyone know if the event shirts and ears are usually still around?


Last year at the outlet mall we found CURRENT halloween parks gear like 40%+ off...then went to the parks and saw the same things full price! This was in the 20s of October. However, the party shirts were gone (regular and AP) from everywhere at the party, so that was a bummer (it was my first few days being an AP so I was all about paying more money, obviously.  )


----------



## Raya

So the Tortuga Tavern has a light up skull mug on the menu during regular hours. It's normally open from 11 to 8pm. Any ideas on if it will shorten those hours on party days? Google shows it as being open until 4pm today but I don't know if I can trust them in this case. I ask because we won't be in the MK any other days, and the light up skull mug looks pretty neat... http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/06/02/found-the-dole-whip-skull-mug-in-magic-kingdom/


----------



## CMNJ

Disneylover99 said:


> Trick or treat trails.
> 
> View attachment 344195





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The tiki room has been a candy trail in the past. Does the map still list it as so? I don't have a picture of the map in front of me.


I don’t think when I quote it will show the pic that @Disneylover99 posted yesterday so I saved and attached it. If you look in Adventureland there is a mickeyhead next to where jack sparrow meets at the Tiki Room and a trick or treat emblem (the mickey pumpkin) in the area where I believe Moana met last year. 
Edited-just looked at the map again-looks like the trick or treat is down below in the jungle cruise area and some tiny emblem I can’t make out where Moana previously was.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one!
> 
> Makes me feel a bit better. I'm sure we'll end up meeting a few, but I'm just not really feeling it this year.
> 
> We have dvc friends who might be getting us into the DHS dvc party in early October, so I think that would let us meet some pretty cool characters.
> 
> They only have one extra ticket for us so are asking their dvc friends if they have an extra. So keep your fingers crossed for us  Brian said I could without him but I'd feel bad.


Those haven't been released yet, so so far nobody has tickets I believe. I think they are released in a few weeks.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Elsaalltheway said:


> Those haven't been released yet, so so far nobody has tickets I believe. I think they are released in a few weeks.



Yeah. It's just our friends (who will be staying dvc during the event) have so many guests they can bring and only have one free ticket. 

I am operating on the assumption they'll be able to get tickets at all, but I think they'll be on the moment they are available so pretty sure they'll get them.


----------



## scrappinginontario

GADisneyDad14 said:


> The other garden (Plaza Garden West) should normally be open for anyone, unless being used for a private function of some sort (which is rare but there have been isolated reports in the past).  A small portion of that garden is currently being used for viewing related to the paid, Trial Extra FP/CL program, but 1) I don’t believe viewing was offered for MNSSHP nights and 2) the viewing portion of that trial program ends 9/15.
> 
> But let’s not talk any more about the Plaza Garden West - that’s my secret spot!


 Yup!  Your secret is safe with me! 

My secret is that I like to stand directly behind one of the little topiaries.  They aren't very tall but they guarantee that nobody tall will stand directly in front of my daughter and she will be able to see the projections on the castle.  This doesn't make as much difference with Hallowishes but is a great tip for HEA!


----------



## ejdmomma

Cluelyss said:


> I believe the earliest people have been allowed to enter in recent years is 3:45, usually its closer to 4. We arrive around 3:30 every year and are usually a dozen or so back. The line moves very quickly once they start scanning bands. It is a hot wait in the blazing sun (in a costume!), so not sure I’d want to arrive much earlier!


When you say arrive at 3:30, do you mean arriving at security at 3:30 or lined up at 3:30?  I'm a mess about what time to have a late lunch and how much travel time to allow.


----------



## ohdanalee

I LOVE the Hocus Pocus merch! Do those things get continually restocked throughout the party season? And the only truly limited item is the magic band?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah. It's just our friends (who will be staying dvc during the event) have so many guests they can bring and only have one free ticket.
> 
> I am operating on the assumption they'll be able to get tickets at all, but I think they'll be on the moment they are available so pretty sure they'll get them.


I think they will have good odds, since you have to have a reservation to get first crack at it and if you cancel your reservation you lose the tickets too...


----------



## CJBerge

Does anyone where exactly jack and sally meet on the map? Thanks ahead.


----------



## CMNJ

CJBerge said:


> Does anyone where exactly jack and sally meet on the map? Thanks ahead.


Gazebo in liberty square if they haven’t moved them this year


----------



## GillianP1301

I am so excited to hear first hand reports from tonight's party! Almost as excited as I am to go to our first party on 8/28! 

Funny aside - I got a call from WDW today and she said he needed to talk to me about my parade viewing with my Sept 2nd dessert party. And I'm like, the party I have booked on Sept 2nd is the HEA version and nothing to do with my MNSSHP dessert party booking on Aug 31st. Turns out the first thing she saw when she looked me up was my Sept 2nd booking and she had an email to call me about the parade viewing and she got confused! And then I got confused and then we laughed. Anyway, she didn't have any new information on the parade viewing for me, just reiterated that I could choose to do the viewing before or after the desserts. I feel like this whole parade thing is one never ending saga!


----------



## Best Aunt

Reporting in from Tortuga Tavern at 11:57 am on day of first party.  @RayS had a question about s light up skull mug.

I asked two different cast members but they were clueless.  Is there a special halloween item sold only here?  They had no idea. 

No Halloween item for sale right now.

Are the open during the party? Yes.

Will they close and then reopen? Probably.

What times?  Probably closing at 6:00 and probably reopening at 7:00.

Sorry I didn’t get better info.


----------



## billyjobobb

you guys aren't gonna let me get any work done today!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It’s MNSSHP day. 

Now I can finally let the “This is Halloween” song get stuck in my head.   Everybody Scream!


----------



## GillianP1301

Best Aunt said:


> Reporting in from Tortuga Tavern at 11:57 am on day of first party.  @RayS had a question about s light up skull mug.
> 
> I asked two different cast members but they were clueless.  Is there a special halloween item sold only here?  They had no idea.
> 
> No Halloween item for sale right now.
> 
> Are the open during the party? Yes.
> 
> Will they close and then reopen? Probably.
> 
> What times?  Probably closing at 6:00 and probably reopening at 7:00.
> 
> Sorry I didn’t get better info.



Sounds like typical CM on the ground information.. "probably", "maybe", "don't know".... 

Keep up in the good investigation work though - I'm glued to updates today!


----------



## LoganBrown1990

billyjobobb said:


> you guys aren't gonna let me get any work done today!


Same!  I had a 4 hour webinar this morning and this thread was definitely helping me stay awake!


----------



## SquashBanana

monique5 said:


> I do not recall SoTMK cards running out. I've gone at the beginning before, but typically I go at the end. Even after midnight you can get your card heading out of the park.
> 
> SOTMK info is listed on Post #1, towards the bottom.



Thanks. What is the line to get the card like at 4:00 as soon as you enter the park? My only concern is I have a FP that expires at 4:20 and I don't want to rely on the grace period.


----------



## BillFromCT

As I was just leaving MK I see the sold out sign for tonight’s party was out.  I didn’t see that anyone had mentioned it.


----------



## smitch425

Tonight’s party is sold out. Just a reminder that the first party has a lot of extra people in attendance and is usually more chaotic than the rest. Lol


----------



## GADisneyDad14

And that is exactly why we see MNSSHPs starting 8/17, a week earlier than last year.  The demand is there.


----------



## indoshakespeare

in 5 years, it will start in July ^^


----------



## dachsie

Tonite during party, will there be anything online to follow, besides this awesome thread of course?


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> I am so excited to hear first hand reports from tonight's party! Almost as excited as I am to go to our first party on 8/28!
> 
> Funny aside - I got a call from WDW today and she said he needed to talk to me about my parade viewing with my Sept 2nd dessert party. And I'm like, the party I have booked on Sept 2nd is the HEA version and nothing to do with my MNSSHP dessert party booking on Aug 31st. Turns out the first thing she saw when she looked me up was my Sept 2nd booking and she had an email to call me about the parade viewing and she got confused! And then I got confused and then we laughed. Anyway, she didn't have any new information on the parade viewing for me, just reiterated that I could choose to do the viewing before or after the desserts. I feel like this whole parade thing is one never ending saga!



I haven't gotten this update call.  What do you mean you can do the parade before or after desserts? Have they changed the check in time so you can do desserts before the first parade?


----------



## GillianP1301

CvilleDiane said:


> I haven't gotten this update call.  What do you mean you can do the parade before or after desserts? Have they changed the check in time so you can do desserts before the first parade?



I just meant it hadn't changed since they last called me and the instructions are to sigh in at the terrace as early as 4:30 to get your credentials and at that point you will get the specifics of the dessert viewing. You will have the choice to do the viewing at either the 1st or 2nd parade. If you do the 1st parade, then you will sacrifice dessert party time because that is not changing, it is still 9:15 with fireworks at 10:15. As far as I'm concerned, the 1st parade viewing is not really a viable and acceptable option so my plan is to do the 2nd parade or none at all. Unless of course the reports come back that they are somehow doing it so the dessert is extending past the fireworks somehow.


----------



## Best Aunt

If people have easy, specific questions for tonight, post them and I will see what I can do.  No promises.  Going back to hotel for now to get out of the sun.  Not coming back super early.  Too hot.


----------



## rteetz

Tonights party is sold out

http://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories...eys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-is-sold-out/


----------



## hereforthechurros

^ beat me to it 

Did any August dates sell out in 2017?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Raya said:


> So the Tortuga Tavern has a light up skull mug on the menu during regular hours. It's normally open from 11 to 8pm. Any ideas on if it will shorten those hours on party days? Google shows it as being open until 4pm today but I don't know if I can trust them in this case. I ask because we won't be in the MK any other days, and the light up skull mug looks pretty neat... http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2017/06/02/found-the-dole-whip-skull-mug-in-magic-kingdom/




AHHH - I love BOTH of those mugs


----------



## sherlockmiles

I'm TOTALLY watching our videos from last year's party tonight!!!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hereforthechurros said:


> ^ beat me to it
> 
> Did any August dates sell out in 2017?



A lot of the parties sell out day of.


----------



## TheNameless

Per the first page of this thread.

*2017 Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)


----------



## Haley R

Dh caved. I ordered my magic band off eBay today. I hate that I’m supporting the seller but at the same time I’m 99% sure I won’t have a chance on 10/23. I’ll have the band by next week.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Someone asked about a FP after 5:30pm. I can’t find the post now, but I have 3 FPs for a party night, which includes 2 members of our group who only have a party ticket. 

We have 3:30-4:30pm (we will arrive at 4); 4:30-5:30pm; and 5:30-6pm. So, yes, it is possible to get a FP after 5:30pm, availability permitting.

Thank you to everyone who answered my questions. I will reply properly later.


----------



## rteetz

hereforthechurros said:


> ^ beat me to it
> 
> Did any August dates sell out in 2017?


It is not uncommon for the first party to sell out. Other early parties usually don't though.


----------



## TheNameless

Haley R said:


> Dh caved. I ordered my magic band off eBay today. I hate that I’m supporting the seller but at the same time I’m 99% sure I won’t have a chance on 10/23. I’ll have the band by next week.



You should make sure you can link the band to your my experience account before leaving a review. Just in case there is a problem. Congrats.  It sucks rewarding flippers, but sometimes you don't have a choice.


----------



## sherlockmiles

sherlockmiles said:


> I'm TOTALLY watching our videos from last year's party tonight!!!



Followed by Hocus Pocus!


----------



## Ponderer

Haley R said:


> Dh caved. I ordered my magic band off eBay today. I hate that I’m supporting the seller but at the same time I’m 99% sure I won’t have a chance on 10/23. I’ll have the band by next week.



Yeah, ours is 10/26, so I might have to go down the same ugly route. At least there’s an eBay coupon to take some of the pain off the markup for the next few days.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tonight sold out.

I wish all you attendees good luck.


----------



## fairestoneofall

Haley R said:


> Dh caved. I ordered my magic band off eBay today. I hate that I’m supporting the seller but at the same time I’m 99% sure I won’t have a chance on 10/23. I’ll have the band by next week.



I did the same. We'll do MNSSHP on our last night. What's the fun in buying it there if the special features don't work? I've only ever bought one special MB (of Main Street Electrical Parade). Now, DS is getting both Toy Story Land and MNSSHP for a three-day trip. Ha!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rteetz said:


> It is not uncommon for the first party to sell out. Other early parties usually don't though.



Yeah, I think second party is the way to go


----------



## Raya

Best Aunt said:


> Reporting in from Tortuga Tavern at 11:57 am on day of first party.  @RayS had a question about s light up skull mug.
> 
> I asked two different cast members but they were clueless.  Is there a special halloween item sold only here?  They had no idea.
> 
> No Halloween item for sale right now.
> 
> Are the open during the party? Yes.
> 
> Will they close and then reopen? Probably.
> 
> What times?  Probably closing at 6:00 and probably reopening at 7:00.
> 
> Sorry I didn’t get better info.



Just knowing that they're going to reopen changes my whole plan, so thank you so much for reporting in! You're the best!


----------



## CvilleDiane

GillianP1301 said:


> I just meant it hadn't changed since they last called me and the instructions are to sigh in at the terrace as early as 4:30 to get your credentials and at that point you will get the specifics of the dessert viewing. You will have the choice to do the viewing at either the 1st or 2nd parade. If you do the 1st parade, then you will sacrifice dessert party time because that is not changing, it is still 9:15 with fireworks at 10:15. As far as I'm concerned, the 1st parade viewing is not really a viable and acceptable option so my plan is to do the 2nd parade or none at all. Unless of course the reports come back that they are somehow doing it so the dessert is extending past the fireworks somehow.



Back when I was called it was still first parade!  It's unclear to me why they can't just include the parade as originally stated for everyone.  I hope the reviews tonight are better than this seems right now.


----------



## ArielSRL

michellelovesthemous said:


> Can you still get in at 4pm with a party ticket only??


Yes. And 2pm if you are DVC with a blue membership card.


----------



## RolloTomasi

I really have my eye on the Orange Bird pin and the Chip and Dale pin for my mom (they're her faves). My party date is 9/25 so I think I'll hold out until then and if they're still available, great. If not, I'll check out ebay and decide if it's worth whatever they're charging.


----------



## mara512

ksromack said:


> So I've only had MBs that came as a result from booking a resort stay.  I've never purchased one.  If I were to find one on our party night how would i _activate_ it?  And they are supposed to elicit different colors when using Fast Passes?  Of course, my party night is a Monday and we leave on Wednesday so I don't know how much use I'd get out of it.  Do the Christmas ones work the same?  Now that I would definitely do because we have a trip for this year and also for December 2019......



I can answer the first question.  I purchased a MB and it let me enter the (I’ll call it) serial number in my MDE account and then check the activate beside it. I was able to use it for everything.  When I not using a MB I always deactivate them in my account only because my CC is tied to my bands and I wouldn’t want to give someone spending privileges if I misplaced it. Hope this helps.


----------



## monique5

dachsie said:


> Tonite during party, will there be anything online to follow, besides this awesome thread of course?



Chip & Co. will be live tonight.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah, I think second party is the way to go



I hope so because that's the one I'M going to!!!  LOL!!!!

Do you think it sold out because of all the bloggers and other media people who will be there tonight?  I went on the first night last year and, even if it was sold out, it didn't feel crowded to me!


----------



## scrappinginontario

mara512 said:


> I can answer the first question.  I purchased a MB and it let me enter the (I’ll call it) serial number in my MDE account and then check the activate beside it. I was able to use it for everything.  When I not using a MB I always deactivate them in my account only because my CC is tied to my bands and I wouldn’t want to give someone spending privileges if I misplaced it. Hope this helps.


  I'm sure you know this but just in case - your MB is no good to anyone for charging privileges unless they also have your 4 digit pin.


----------



## brockash

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Tonight sold out.
> 
> I wish all you attendees good luck.


Wow, the party is sold out? Yikes seems pretty early in the season for that...obviously there's a market lol.  Can't wait to hear of first hand reports tomorrow!


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

brockash said:


> Wow, the party is sold out? Yikes seems pretty early in the season for that...obviously there's a market lol.  Can't wait to hear of first hand reports tomorrow!



I think the first one usually gets sold out because all of the bloggers/vloggers want to get the first look for their social media followers.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Was tempted to buy the magic band off eBay but with shipping and import duty was going to be over £50 and just couldn’t justify spending that sort of money on something I’d only use probably once (not planning on returning to Disney World for a few years at least). Did get a little Kipling bag with the coupon though and saved £6 or so


----------



## anneboleyn

Start lining up to get in, partygoers! We need details!

Oh, and have fun  lol


----------



## jriveiro724

Just got in line for Jack & Sally (3:30pm). 4th family in line.


----------



## dachsie

monique5 said:


> Chip & Co. will be live tonight.


How do you watch that?


----------



## Haley R

Ponderer said:


> Yeah, ours is 10/26, so I might have to go down the same ugly route. At least there’s an eBay coupon to take some of the pain off the markup for the next few days.


I didn’t even think to use a coupon. Oh well...


----------



## Haley R

fairestoneofall said:


> I did the same. We'll do MNSSHP on our last night. What's the fun in buying it there if the special features don't work? I've only ever bought one special MB (of Main Street Electrical Parade). Now, DS is getting both Toy Story Land and MNSSHP for a three-day trip. Ha!


Nice! I’ve never bought a magic band before but I’ve been waiting since February to get this year’s Halloween band.


----------



## Haley R

jriveiro724 said:


> Just got in line for Jack & Sally (3:30pm). 4th family in line.


Were you already in the park? Where did you get you wristband at?


----------



## billyjobobb

the orange bird pin is a passholder only pin and is a limited release, not a limited edition. 

Limited editions have a set #, in this case 4100  The Orange bid is a limited release, meaning there could be 25,000 (highly unlikely) but that they are only available for a certain time or a certain event.


----------



## Disneylover99

Just left the Big Top about a half hour ago. DVC could buy party specific merchandise at 3pm. All other ticket holders at 4 pm.


----------



## billyjobobb

So, have we figured out that Elvis Stitch is a real meet and greet and not just a rumor?


----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

So what was the official time they started letting people through the tap stiles?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I hope so because that's the one I'M going to!!!  LOL!!!!
> 
> Do you think it sold out because of all the bloggers and other media people who will be there tonight?  I went on the first night last year and, even if it was sold out, it didn't feel crowded to me!



The first party we went to was frustrating for us because we were mostly after characters. None of the specific info on locations was out, CMs didn't know where anything was so it was bad.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

For those on Twitter, it can be a good way to follow on the ground event details. 

Here’s a Tweet showing the DVC entrance setup:  https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1030536999831314432?s=21


----------



## LucyBC80

jriveiro724 said:


> Just got in line for Jack & Sally (3:30pm). 4th family in line.


whenever you can, please report back! Were you already in the park? Did they check for wristbands when you entered the line?


----------



## monique5

dachsie said:


> How do you watch that?



FB


----------



## greg9x

Sold out tonight.


----------



## Commander Cody

greg9x said:


> Sold out tonight.


I was always wondering how guests know if a hard ticket event is sold out or not. Will cast members disclose that information if asked?


----------



## greg9x

Commander Cody said:


> I was always wondering how guests know if a hard ticket event is sold out or not. Will cast members disclose that information if asked?


Sign out front said sold out tonight.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Commander Cody said:


> I was always wondering how guests know if a hard ticket event is sold out or not. Will cast members disclose that information if asked?



Signboard out front by the tapstyles, can also check the website and see if certain dates are sold out.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Commander Cody said:


> I was always wondering how guests know if a hard ticket event is sold out or not. Will cast members disclose that information if asked?



Signs out front:  https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1030537624824496129?s=21


----------



## Disneylover99

Commander Cody said:


> I was always wondering how guests know if a hard ticket event is sold out or not. Will cast members disclose that information if asked?


Yes. I just bought tickets to the Aug. 24th party at the MK guest services this afternoon. I was told that tonight and also Halloween night was sold out.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade. 
View at flagpole.


----------



## Disneylover99

I noticed lots of people wearing the red Incredibles shirts to the party tonight. Very popular choice!


----------



## Best Aunt

billyjobobb said:


> So, have we figured out that Elvis Stitch is a real meet and greet and not just a rumor?



This morning (morning of first party) I asked at the regular Stitch photo place (where ride used to be).  Castmember there said it would be Elvis Stitch, in that location.


----------



## chuff88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade.
> View at flagpole.


Wow, 7:30 is pretty early! I'm hoping this option still exists when we go on 10/4. I wonder if you can go early and box up some treats to take with you to the parade viewing, as that's what we'll likely do to maximize party time.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

monique5 said:


> 2. I'm not sure. We always have the DDP, but have never tried to use on special treats. However, in the past we have had the Dessert Party booked, and most of the treats were included.
> 
> 3. KtP, there is a fee for 1 year subscription. I've had it for over 4 years. It includes character locator which lets you know exact times, locations of roaming characters. If someone posts here, I include in Post #1. However, info provided only by KtP & his CL isn't posted here by me. He offers touring plans for free with subscription, MNSSHP is included. I've used one of those customized to my needs and purchased a customized plan to see characters, parades, and fireworks specific to my needs and times. I've always been able to meet all of the characters, see parades, fireworks, and shows with this. However, OP will post there plans here too, may not be what you want to do.
> 
> 4. It's estimated around 30-35K now.
> 
> 5. Truly depends on your needs and what you want to accomplish. I've done it in the past when parade viewing was included, IMO worth it then, b/c I could show late/very close to start time (not specified time given) and still enter with credentials and enjoy parade and still maximize party time. Last year, we didn't book party since no parade viewing. 1. Frontierland is great and not as crowded, great place unless you prefer Main St. and if pre-parade party it's only on Main St. 2. Area by trashcans  on Main St. are typically empty and don't have to arrive as early unless large party.
> 
> I've been to Sold Out parties, including Halloween, and crowds haven't been an issue. Hub area always crowded. If you have a plan, prioritize, arrive early, you can do a lot. I've met J&S, 7D, Minnie & Daisy, Alice, QoH and Tweedles, parade, fireworks, rides, HP show, all of the Magic Shots and all on Halloween.
> 
> Happy planning!


Did you do all of this in one night?  Was this one of those customized plans?  We are doing 2 parties but have a character heavy list as well as wanting to see the show,parades, FW and ride the 4 Halloween plussed rides.  Do you think the customized plans would help with getting everything done in 2 parties?  Thanks for any information you can share.


----------



## StacyStrong

The party band is super cute


----------



## TheNameless

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade.
> View at flagpole.


Is the flagpole a good area to see the parade?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

TheNameless said:


> Is the flagpole a good area to see the parade?



I have sat there for reserved seating for parades in the past.  It’s a fine spot... but it’s pretty much last on the parade route!


----------



## greg9x

SquashBanana said:


> Thanks. What is the line to get the card like at 4:00 as soon as you enter the park? My only concern is I have a FP that expires at 4:20 and I don't want to rely on the grace period.


We had that situation.. The line was about 20 deep, we went to FP and heading back now to get cards, we just wanted the daily pack.. Not sure if Halloween one is being given out yet .


----------



## monique5

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes. I just bought tickets to the Aug. 24th party at the MK guest services this afternoon. I was told that tonight and also Halloween night was sold out.



Halloween is not Sold Out. No other reports, Disney’s Official website only lists tonight as sold out (reported earlier today). I was able to add 4 tickets to cart & proceeded until final page to pay & Select shipping method.


----------



## LucyBC80

According to Twitter the line to Jack and Sally is already over the Adventureland bridge!

https://twitter.com/Mousesteps/status/1030553250381160449

I'm SO glad I decided on two parties!


----------



## chiisai

greg9x said:


> We had that situation.. The line was about 20 deep, we went to FP and heading back now to get cards, we just wanted the daily pack.. Not sure if Halloween one is being given out yet .



FYI, for folks entering with party tix before 4 (i.e., DVC), they are giving out cards in front of the fire station. We entered at 3:30 and had the card by 3:45.

Also, you can buy party merch before 4 if you have the band/early DVC entry, at least at Emporium.


----------



## dachsie

I just checked wait times and 7DMT was only 50 mins


----------



## abnihon

chiisai said:


> FYI, for folks entering with party tix before 4 (i.e., DVC), they are giving out cards in front of the fire station. We entered at 3:30 and had the card by 3:45.
> 
> Also, you can buy party murch before 4 if you have the band/early DVC entry, at least at Emporium.



Can you buy Merch between 4-7 with regular party ticket?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dachsie said:


> I just checked wait times and 7DMT was only 50 mins



Yeah, kind of looks somewhat low park wide IMO.


----------



## monique5

trainingupmy4princes said:


> Did you do all of this in one night?  Was this one of those customized plans?  We are doing 2 parties but have a character heavy list as well as wanting to see the show,parades, FW and ride the 4 Halloween plussed rides.  Do you think the customized plans would help with getting everything done in 2 parties?  Thanks for any information you can share.



Hey! That was 1 Party, Halloween Night, I used one of his generic MNSSHP touring plans & made changes. You can make changes to his touring plans in CL. We met the other characters the night before & watched parade & fireworks too. We met all characters b/t 2 parties except those from Aladdin. All Magic Shots too.

We purchased a customized plan for MVMCP.


----------



## monique5

LucyBC80 said:


> According to Twitter the line to Jack and Sally is already over the Adventureland bridge!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Mousesteps/status/1030553250381160449
> 
> I'm SO glad I decided on two parties!



Yes, you need to line up @ 4 or try to catch towards end of party after 10:30, gets tricky at end of party b/c never know when they will cut off line.


----------



## abnihon

Is Big Top souvenirs selling party shirts and Hocus Pocus spirit jersey?


----------



## jacobzking

GADisneyDad14 said:


> For those on Twitter, it can be a good way to follow on the ground event details.
> 
> Here’s a Tweet showing the DVC entrance setup:  https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1030536999831314432?s=21



Looks like my DVC is gonna pay off! Lol


----------



## SquashBanana

chiisai said:


> FYI, for folks entering with party tix before 4 (i.e., DVC), they are giving out cards in front of the fire station. We entered at 3:30 and had the card by 3:45.
> 
> Also, you can buy party murch before 4 if you have the band/early DVC entry, at least at Emporium.



Did they let everyone with party tickets in at 3:30? If not, do you know what time they were let in?


----------



## Disneylover99

monique5 said:


> Halloween is not Sold Out. No other reports, Disney’s Official website only lists tonight as sold out (reported earlier today). I was able to add 4 tickets to cart & proceeded until final page to pay & Select shipping method.


I didn't try to buy tickets for Halloween night. It's just what I was told when I asked if there were any other sold out nights.


----------



## jacobzking

Elsaalltheway said:


> Those haven't been released yet, so so far nobody has tickets I believe. I think they are released in a few weeks.


The only DVC party I’m aware of is on Halloween. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Someone on twitter said Sally and Jack had come out at 5pm


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Jack and Sally out at 5pm:  https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1030560844290158592?s=21


----------



## abnihon

Anyone in line for Moana??


----------



## Jason Clark

wehrengrizz said:


> Last year at the outlet mall we found CURRENT halloween parks gear like 40%+ off...then went to the parks and saw the same things full price! This was in the 20s of October. However, the party shirts were gone (regular and AP) from everywhere at the party, so that was a bummer (it was my first few days being an AP so I was all about paying more money, obviously.  )



Starting to question our plans to go Halloween week, takes a little fun out of it when the good stuff is all sold out. Guess I’ll have to try and find someone to pick some ears and a shirt up for me before I get there. I had no idea how crazy it was going to be with all of the merchandise.


----------



## pitpat

abnihon said:


> Anyone in line for Moana??


line reportedly goes from Tiki Room queue out to the Pirate Stage


----------



## hereforthechurros

TheNameless said:


> Per the first page of this thread.
> 
> *2017 Sold Out Dates: 9/24* (9/24), *9/26* (9/26), *10/15 *(10/15), *10/31 *(10/8)


I actually did go to the first post and scrolled and scrolled to find sold out dates. I saw a blip about most parties not selling out but didn’t see dates. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FoxC63

Have a great time tonight party goers!


----------



## TheNameless

hereforthechurros said:


> I actually did go to the first post and scrolled and scrolled to find sold out dates. I saw a blip about most parties not selling out but didn’t see dates. Thanks for sharing!



I was surprised it wasn't more nights that were sold out.


----------



## monique5

TheNameless said:


> I was surprised it wasn't more nights that were sold out.



Decline in Sold Out parties last year after huge price increase. Same probably this year, even with more parties this year than last and more last year than in 2016.


----------



## LucyBC80

The Maleficent soft serve is $5.29

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmmFMNAlSGn/


----------



## Haley R

LucyBC80 said:


> The Maleficent soft serve is $5.29
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BmmFMNAlSGn/


I’m normally not a fruity person but that looks really good to me for some reason.


----------



## TheNameless

monique5 said:


> Decline in Sold Out parties last year after huge price increase. Same probably this year, even with more parties this year than last and more last year than in 2016.



Some posts have commented that Disney sells more tickets to the events now too.


----------



## Rich M

Great early information coming in. Thanks to you all. At Disneyland today and my sister got her Goofy Mummy and is so happy. The Mickey and Donald are cool looking too. I am trying to figure out what to get for my GS. Everyone have fun tonight.


----------



## abnihon

pitpat said:


> line reportedly goes from Tiki Room queue out to the Pirate Stage



Would love to hear what time she came out and how long people waited!


----------



## chiisai

abnihon said:


> Can you buy Merch between 4-7 with regular party ticket?



Yes.


----------



## chiisai

SquashBanana said:


> Did they let everyone with party tickets in at 3:30? If not, do you know what time they were let in?



No, only Dvc were let in before 4.  There is a line all the way to the right for early dvc entry.  Don’t know when non-dvc were let in.


----------



## MonCostivelle

7 dwarves inside pete's silly sideshow. started meeting 6h15.
it could be because of the heat and they move outside in october, but let's see.


----------



## hereforthechurros

How do the treats this year rank against past MNSSHP treats? What has been your fave halloween treat? 

We will be there either 10/14 or 10/15. Doing a quick trip over from our stay at Vero Beach!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Keep looking....anyone posted MNSSHP merchandise specific pictures yet?!!! Think the magicband is the last one I saw.

Gosh, I’ll be having to make plans to get to the party earlier. Didn’t know you could get in so early! I thought earliest was 4:00/4:30.

I’m also desperate for that Maleficent treat!!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

chiisai said:


> No, only Dvc were let in before 4.  There is a line all the way to the right for early dvc entry.  Don’t know when non-dvc were let in.



Ah....thank you. That answers my question to my previous post.


----------



## StacyStrong

35 min mine train at only 6:45

I wonder if that will be higher on days with less bloggers


----------



## areno79

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade.
> View at flagpole.



Thanks for letting us know! The flagpole is a pretty awesome spot. In 2016 we did the MVMCP dessert party and had viewing from the flagpole spot. Watching the floats come down Main Street with the castle behind it was the highlight of our trip. 

I actually don't hate the option of eating desserts between the 1st parade and fireworks though. It feels like less of a time suck. Plus, we have Terrace viewing so can sit and snack while we watch the fireworks. Can't wait to see more reviews!


----------



## ktlm

Princess_Nikki said:


> Keep looking....anyone posted MNSSHP merchandise specific pictures yet?!!! Think the magicband is the last one I saw.
> 
> Gosh, I’ll be having to make plans to get to the party earlier. Didn’t know you could get in so early! I thought earliest was 4:00/4:30.
> 
> I’m also desperate for that Maleficent treat!!



Blog Minnie on twitter has photos of the merchandise at the emporium and has a couple of photos with prices with those  too.

AAAAAAAHHH--- and I just saw she also has a picture of a light up merchandise cart and there are light up Jack Skellington ears!!!  I had not seen those yet.  I might need them.

Chip & Co has photos up on their site too.


----------



## GillianP1301

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade.
> View at flagpole.



Thanks for the report!

Do you go back to your same table after the parade for the fireworks viewing?

I'm also curious how many people are in the parade viewing area.

Hope you're all having fun there tonight!


----------



## Pdollar88

OMG the Halloween party merchandise. So hoping the Hocus Pocus merch is still available Sept 9!


----------



## SquashBanana

StacyStrong said:


> 35 min mine train at only 6:45
> 
> I wonder if that will be higher on days with less bloggers



If that’s representative of other nights I may need to rethink when we ride that. So far we’re planning on jumping in line during the first parade.


----------



## Dentam

Looking forward to reading reports from tonight's party!  I'm going on 9/3!


----------



## Amy11401

For anyone there does anyone know if Cruella is there.  I know last night people didn't see her spot on the map.


----------



## dachsie

Stitch meeting inside Stich's Great Escape


----------



## dachsie

Moana in the Tiki room Queue


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> Stitch meeting inside Stich's Great Escape


Hah! I love him!


----------



## hereforthechurros

dachsie said:


> Stitch meeting inside Stich's Great Escape


You’re the real mvp!


----------



## abnihon

dachsie said:


> Moana in the Tiki room Queue



Ah!  What time did she come out and how long did you wait?
So she’s meeting inside the Tiki Room queue?  Last year she was outside by Jungle Cruise right?


----------



## yulilin3

Streaming the magic is live streaming on Facebook right now


----------



## dachsie

abnihon said:


> Ah!  What time did she come out and how long did you wait?
> So she’s meeting inside the Tiki Room queue?  Last year she was outside by Jungle Cruise right?


I am not there.  I got this from twitter


----------



## LucyBC80

A CM demonstrating how to create the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmmSC5FANdg/

Video of some of the other specialty treats: https://www.instagram.com/p/BmmR95rFRps/
(Right at 7pm when the party starts!)


----------



## dachsie

Looks like Cruella is near the teacups


----------



## ArielSRL

CMNJ said:


> I don’t think when I quote it will show the pic that @Disneylover99 posted yesterday so I saved and attached it. If you look in Adventureland there is a mickeyhead next to where jack sparrow meets at the Tiki Room and a trick or treat emblem (the mickey pumpkin) in the area where I believe Moana met last year.
> Edited-just looked at the map again-looks like the trick or treat is down below in the jungle cruise area and some tiny emblem I can’t make out where Moana previously was.
> View attachment 344419


I just watched a live stream and Moana is meeting at the Tiki Room this year.


----------



## keishashadow

Lucky hurt foot before trip able snag this seat for dessert party an hour ago


----------



## Haley R

keishashadow said:


> Lucky hurt foot before trip able snag this seat for dessert party an hour ago
> View attachment 344562


Were you assigned a seat or did you get to choose?


----------



## yulilin3

keishashadow said:


> Lucky hurt foot before trip able snag this seat for dessert party an hour ago
> View attachment 344562


Exactly the same table I had, it's a great spot


----------



## keishashadow

Haley R said:


> Were you assigned a seat or did you get to choose?


U sign in (we did at 6 pm)

Told to return as early as 7:30. Was in line at 7:10. Fourth party back

They let us in at7:45 pm

Only one person needs to be there btw. 

Food is way better than my last go round


----------



## keishashadow

For some reason I’m getting error message my pics off iPhone are too large of file grrr


----------



## keishashadow

Ok


----------



## keishashadow

More


----------



## keishashadow

Yum


----------



## keishashadow

Wahla


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## SnowWhite2000

keishashadow said:


> U sign in (we did at 6 pm)
> 
> Told to return as early as 7:30. Was in line at 7:10. Fourth party back
> 
> They let us in at7:45 pm
> 
> Only one person needs to be there btw.
> 
> Food is way better than my last go round


Is this the basic Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party? Am I correct in believing your ability to get in that early has nothing to do with any snafu about parade viewing? (I think the website says you only get in an hour and a half before the fireworks for the dessert party, I know the site is not always correct.) I could not quite follow everything here on this thread, although I am trying. I am debating whether to buy the dessert party for the party on 9/28. I am trying to figure out how to watch the early parade at 9:15 with two kids and do the dessert party in Tomorrowland for seating for fireworks at 10:15. We are trying to avoid the thick of the crowd around the hub to watch the parade. If we got in this early, does anyone think could we eat desserts, go over closer to Frontierland for the parade, and be back to Tomorrowland for the fireworks seating? We have one child who really does not like crowds; I realize they won't be terrible but the struggle is real. Not sure how all this works, timing, crowds, etc. but trying to figure it out. Thanks in advance for any insight!


----------



## ohdanalee

Is there anywhere else with merchandise prices? Specifically the hocus pocus costume shirts. Those didn't have prices on the chart Minnie Blog Twitter posted


----------



## keishashadow




----------



## Queen of the WDW Scene

Any reports of the exact time non DVC party guests were let in?
I understand the "official" time is 4pm but I've been to several parties MNSSHP/MVMCP and I recall an xmas party we were let in at 3:43pm one Halloween party we were let in at 3:46pm and last year's Halloween party we were let in at 3:52pm. 
Curious about this year if it was exactly at 4pm or a few minutes early. 
Either way I'll be lined up at 3pm.


----------



## TheNameless

keishashadow said:


>


Thank you so much for all the great pics.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Thanks for all the live reports all!! They are much appreciated.


----------



## keishashadow

A blogger just told me party is a sell out


----------



## FoxC63

TheNameless said:


> I was surprised it wasn't more nights that were sold out.



I'm thinking it's still kind of early.


----------



## cab0ad

Wait...does the dessert party have all of the special party treats?


----------



## hereforthechurros

keishashadow said:


> More


No hitchhiking ghosts on the cream puff? What the heck!

Also oogie boogie is hurting a little bit...


----------



## keishashadow

cab0ad said:


> Wait...does the dessert party have all of the special party treats?



It’s the pricier one


----------



## keishashadow

hereforthechurros said:


> No hitchhiking ghosts on the cream puff? What the heck!
> 
> Also oogie boogie is hurting a little bit...



No but it’s a fav. Oogie boogie not so much sadly


----------



## Haley R

keishashadow said:


> Yum


I LOVE that there is more than just desserts. I’m definitely going to eat desserts but those cheese, crackers, and fruit look good!


----------



## Haley R

keishashadow said:


> U sign in (we did at 6 pm)
> 
> Told to return as early as 7:30. Was in line at 7:10. Fourth party back
> 
> They let us in at7:45 pm
> 
> Only one person needs to be there btw.
> 
> Food is way better than my last go round


I’m not sure if you answered my question. Did you get to choose your own seat after your signed in?


----------



## monique5

*UPDATES

Post #1 - Party Map Added
*
A few other updates too, characters, counter service locations & times, merchandise, etc.


----------



## Best Aunt

Reporting in from a table near the Main Street Bakery, first party night.

The pumpkin cheesecake is like eating spicy, soft pumpkin pie filling without the pie crust.  The attached cookie (candy?) will get all over your fingers because you can’t eat it with a fork.  Overall not very good.

The cupcake is pretty good but not the best Disney cupcake i’ve had.  Tasty apple cake.  Very very very sweet buttercream frosting.  I could only eat about 1/3 of the frosting and i typically eat a cupcake a day here.

Remember that it’s a Starbucks so after you pay you can’t get your food right away - too mant people ordering fancy schmansy coffee drinks.

Also note that nothing comes in a to go box.  I had to walk out with cheesecake on a plate and cupcake in a bowl and hope i didn’t drop them.

Also bakery has no seats.  You might get a table just up the street toward the castle, or across the street.


----------



## gqmom

I didn’t realize the dessert party has real food. This makes me reconsider canceling. We have the parade with out tix.


----------



## Disneylover99

If anyone has met Lotso tonight, could you let me know if he is signing his name?
Last year he signed, but the year before he didn’t. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

gqmom said:


> I didn’t realize the dessert party has real food. This makes me reconsider canceling. We have the parade with out tix.



Yeah, the HEA dessert parties had a menu change back in late May, which included adding a few more options than just sweets. Looks like they’re using that same menu for the MNSSHP dessert party based on those pics.


----------



## chiisai

It’s so neat here.  I love all the music and sounds throughout the park.  

We are sitting at the flagpole area now for the parade- my feet need a break.  We didn’t make it to Tomorrowland terrace beforehand, kids wanted to go on splash mountain and trick or treat, which took some time, and at this point if I’m sitting I’m not getting up for a while.  I hope there are still a few treats when we get there after the parade.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Ah!  What time did she come out and how long did you wait?
> So she’s meeting inside the Tiki Room queue?  Last year she was outside by Jungle Cruise right?



Yes, last year she meet by the Jungle Cruise.  I wonder if it's due to the heat?


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> It’s so neat here.  I love all the music and sounds throughout the park.
> 
> We are sitting at the flagpole area now for the parade- my feet need a break.  We didn’t make it to Tomorrowland terrace beforehand, kids wanted to go on splash mountain and trick or treat, which took some time, and at this point if I’m sitting I’m not getting up for a while.  I hope there are still a few treats when we get there after the parade.


Are you able to take a picture of the flagpole area? Is it roped off with a sign?


----------



## Brandon Routt

So how much is oogie boogie


----------



## Best Aunt

Caution if you have a bad back.  I’m trying to do things which i couldn’t do on a normal day at the magic kingdom, and my back is killing me.  I did some photo ops with short lines (grave diggers, Gaston and Belle, Cinderella in her normal place).  There is no way i could do even Elvis Stitch.  I didn’t even consider Jack and Sally or dwarfs. Standing in line is really hard on the back.

The trick or treat lines are deceptively long because they are inside.  When you join the line outside you can’t tell how long the line is ahead of you.  There’s no sign telling you how long the wait will be.  At Disneyland, lines were outside so i wasn’t expecting this.

Some trick or treat lines are marked by a huge rectangular orange balloon like thing but others just have a cast member holding a paddle.

Also no signs telling you which lines are for which characters.  The map tells you where the character lines are but not which characters will be there. 

I’m sure bloggers will post precisely where the character and candy lines are.  Take that info with you because it is not on the party map.

Ok maybe another bite of cupcake frosting will perk me up.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Brandon Routt said:


> So how much is oogie boogie



$17.50


----------



## Brandon Routt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> $17.50


And I almost broke down and bought one on eBay


----------



## Cluelyss

cab0ad said:


> Wait...does the dessert party have all of the special party treats?


Looks like. It did last year, too. 
The dessert options are the same for both terrace and garden parties.


----------



## chiisai

The reserved area for the parade goes all around the flagpole area; tons of room.  All roped off as reserved.  My phone isn’t letting me post my “too big” photo.


Haley R said:


> Are you able to take a picture of the flagpole area? Is it roped off with a sign?


----------



## Cluelyss

ejdmomma said:


> When you say arrive at 3:30, do you mean arriving at security at 3:30 or lined up at 3:30?  I'm a mess about what time to have a late lunch and how much travel time to allow.


Arrive. Security checks go pretty fast now that there are multiple screening spots (before entering the monorail / on the CR walking path) so fewer are being screened at the actual park.


----------



## Amy11401

dachsie said:


> Looks like Cruella is near the teacups


Thanks for posting where she is!


----------



## SnowWhite2000

chiisai said:


> The reserved area for the parade goes all around the flagpole area; tons of room.  All roped off as reserved.  My phone isn’t letting me post my “too big” photo.


How do you get access to the reserved area for the parade?


----------



## Best Aunt

Unconfirmed rumor from the Stitch line: the Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets were sold on a cart in Liberty Square but are already sold out.  I repeat, this is an unconfirmed rumor. 

Elvis (Stitch) has left the building.  I thought coming during the parade would be a good idea but he went on break.  No cast member in here to tell us when he will be back.

Update: he has returned.


----------



## Cluelyss

SnowWhite2000 said:


> How do you get access to the reserved area for the parade?


It was offered to those who booked the dessert party when the website was (mistakenly) including parade viewing in the party description. It has since been removed, as it was never intended to be offered, but Disney made right for those that booked before they realized their mistake.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> The reserved area for the parade goes all around the flagpole area; tons of room.  All roped off as reserved.  My phone isn’t letting me post my “too big” photo.


Sounds awesome! I can’t wait. We will most definitely be keeping our dessert party.


----------



## SnowWhite2000

Cluelyss said:


> It was offered to those who booked the dessert party when the website was (mistakenly) including parade viewing in the party description. It has since been removed, as it was never intended to be offered, but Disney made right for those that booked before they realized their mistake.


Thank you, I was so confused.


----------



## SquashBanana

I’m a little nervous Space Mtn. is at 30 minutes with the 1st parade going on. Could be skewed by SDMT being down but I thought it’d be a shorter wait.


----------



## areno79

SnowWhite2000 said:


> How do you get access to the reserved area for the parade?


You had to have booked the Hallowishes dessert party before they changed the description including parade viewing.


----------



## areno79

Best Aunt said:


> Unconfirmed rumor from the Stitch line: the Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets were sold on a cart in Liberty Square but are already sold out.  I repeat, this is an unconfirmed rumor.
> 
> Elvis (Stitch) has left the building.  I thought coming during the parade would be a good idea but he went on break.  No cast member in here to tell us when he will be back.
> 
> Update: he has returned.


I wonder if they're limiting them because it's the first party and it's packed with bloggers?


----------



## chuff88

areno79 said:


> I wonder if they're limiting them because it's the first party and it's packed with bloggers?


I asked Tom Corless on twitter and got a response from WDWNT that there’s an allotment for each party.


----------



## mamapenguin

chuff88 said:


> I asked Tom Corless on twitter and got a response from WDWNT that there’s an allotment for each party.


Do you thank that is for all of the exclusive items, or just the popcorn buckets? It's still a LONG time before our mid October party.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

chiisai said:


> The reserved area for the parade goes all around the flagpole area; tons of room.  All roped off as reserved.  My phone isn’t letting me post my “too big” photo.



Oh my gosh!  This is great news!  I'm so glad I reinstated our dessert party reservations after the website snafu!  Thank you SO much for posting all of the dessert party information. 

If you have a chance, please let us know what it is like to do the parade, then head over to the dessert party for the fireworks.  We will be there next Friday and I wasn't planning on getting to the party until after the 1st parade, but I'm a little concerned about seating.  Thank you SO much for taking the time to post about your experience!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Is the seating for the Hallowishes Terrace Party pre assigned or are you able to select your own table?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

For those who are there tonight, did anyone notice what time they did the switch-over for the special Halloween lighting/sound effects for PoTC, Tea Party and Space?  I was planning on being at PoTC right at 7 pm to experience the special MNSSHP pirates, but would love to do it earlier if they switch over sooner.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## chiisai

Lsdolphin said:


> Is the seating for the Hallowishes Terrace Party pre assigned or are you able to select your own table?



It is not preassigned here.  They take you in, pick a table for you, and then put a reserved sign on it so you can leave if you want.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> I’m a little nervous Space Mtn. is at 30 minutes with the 1st parade going on. Could be skewed by SDMT being down but I thought it’d be a shorter wait.


In our experience, 15-20 minutes is the “normal” party wait for Space. Tonight being a sold out party, and with the new special effects, this seems quite reasonable!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I gave up our dessert party reservation, but still curious to see how it works out timing wise.  We watched the parade around Town Square last year and I have a pic of the last float going by at 9:53pm.  That means you pretty much need to head straight to the Tomorrowland Terrace pretty quickly.  Hope it all works out for everyone.


----------



## mamapenguin

Does anyone know the price of the Hocus Pocus spirit Jersey from the party?


----------



## Haley R

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I gave up our dessert party reservation, but still curious to see how it works out timing wise.  We watched the parade around Town Square last year and I have a pic of the last float going by at 9:53pm.  That means you pretty much need to head straight to the Tomorrowland Terrace pretty quickly.  Hope it all works out for everyone.


I’m hoping to get desserts before the first parade, watch the parade, then head back for fireworks. We don’t go until 10/25 though.


----------



## chiisai

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Oh my gosh!  This is great news!  I'm so glad I reinstated our dessert party reservations after the website snafu!  Thank you SO much for posting all of the dessert party information.
> 
> If you have a chance, please let us know what it is like to do the parade, then head over to the dessert party for the fireworks.  We will be there next Friday and I wasn't planning on getting to the party until after the 1st parade, but I'm a little concerned about seating.  Thank you SO much for taking the time to post about your experience!



So, as we were leaving, I noticed that part of the inner courtyard was “double reserved” for something.  But the entire outer ring was reserved for us parade/fireworks folks.

Ok, I posted on this or the strategies thread, can’t remember, that I was concerned there wouldn’t be enough food when we arrive after the 1st parade. Hahahaha.  It’s beautiful.  So much food out.  So good. Ooey gooey toffee cake, others have posted stuff.

Specifically about getting to the terrace after the 1st parade- a cast member escorts you.  As the tables are not preassigned, it is good to be up front with the cast member so you are one of the early families coming.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> So, as we were leaving, I noticed that part of the inner courtyard was “double reserved” for something.  But the entire outer ring was reserved for us parade/fireworks folks.
> 
> Ok, I posted on this or the strategies thread, can’t remember, that I was concerned there wouldn’t be enough food when we arrive after the 1st parade. Hahahaha.  It’s beautiful.  So much food out.  So good. Ooey gooey toffee cake, others have posted stuff.
> 
> Specifically about getting to the terrace- a cast member escorts you.  As the tables are not preassigned, it is good to be up front with the cast member so you are one of the early families coming.


Do you mean when you first check in it’s good to be up front?

Did you check in early for the parade or just show up?


----------



## Disneylover99

Halowishes from the Poly beach. 
Beautiful weather for the first party!


----------



## ktlm

mamapenguin said:


> Does anyone know the price of the Hocus Pocus spirit Jersey from the party?



Blog Minnie's twitter post has that one at $59.99.  I have my eye on that one too!


----------



## greg9x

Only 5000 other people had the idea to go on Pirates after the fireworks...  The reduced bridge to Adventure Land was insane.


----------



## Pdollar88

chuff88 said:


> I asked Tom Corless on twitter and got a response from WDWNT that there’s an allotment for each party.



This makes me hopeful I can snag a lot of the merchandise (including the Hocus Pocus passholder bag). 

Perhaps I should prioritize picking up items I want very early in the party (Sept 9). What time was the merchandise actually available to purchase?


----------



## mara512

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm sure you know this but just in case - your MB is no good to anyone for charging privileges unless they also have your 4 digit pin.



Yah but I just feel safer if I deactivate the ones I am not using and it is only a click to reactivate.


----------



## chiisai

Haley R said:


> Do you mean when you first check in it’s good to be up front?
> 
> Did you check in early for the parade or just show up?



I mean when you are being escorted by the cast member after the parade to the terrace. I edited my earlier post for clarity.

I checked in at the terrace a bit after 4pm.  I arrived at the flagpole area about when I posted earlier- maybe 8:50.. can’t recall exactly.  No checking in again for that, just the first time when I arrived.


----------



## keishashadow

SquashBanana said:


> I’m a little nervous Space Mtn. is at 30 minutes with the 1st parade going on. Could be skewed by SDMT being down but I thought it’d be a shorter wait.



It was 5 min after FW but the bridge was sea of humanity sure that changed quickly 

Pooh meet n greet at an hour almost all night  the one my GD wanted to do.  Will try again after 2nd parade before last Hocus Pocus 

Really a nice night. If it was a sell out, will say the dessert party made it more doable and calmer


----------



## Abbey1

I can’t wait to hear how the ride overlays are, specifically PotC and the tea cups. Haven’t been able to find any photos or videos on Instagram yet. 

On an unrelated note, I love the Hocus Pocus cauldron mug. Is that party exclusive? And if so, will it likely be sold out by the October 23rd party?


----------



## chiisai

SnowWhite2000 said:


> How do you get access to the reserved area for the parade?



You have to have purchased the Hallowishes dessert party when it said it included parade viewing, a while back.

I will say that at 8:30 - 8:40, there was still a lot of first row/curb space in Frontierland available as you got closer to liberty square.


----------



## dachsie

Hope this posts ok. Teacups:

https://mobile.twitter.com/RideVine/status/1030632285903708166/video/1


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Thanks to everyone who went tonight for all the on the spot updates!


----------



## scrappinginontario

StacyStrong said:


> 35 min mine train at only 6:45
> 
> I wonder if that will be higher on days with less bloggers


  I would be really surprised if the bloggers are in line for the rides.  Pretty sure they're there to cover party exclusive stuff.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Just read about the overlay for PoTC.  Yeah, that just jumped to the head of my must do list.


----------



## scrappinginontario

StacyStrong said:


> 35 min mine train at only 6:45
> 
> I wonder if that will be higher on days with less bloggers





SquashBanana said:


> If that’s representative of other nights I may need to rethink when we ride that. So far we’re planning on jumping in line during the first parade.


  At 6:45 there is still a lot of potential the the tail end of day guests are still in line waiting to ride.  It's not unusual for the line to be 45 mins long at the end of the day with a 6pm closing.  At 11:11pm it's showing a 25 min wait.  Still one of MK's top rides.


----------



## SquashBanana

Cluelyss said:


> In our experience, 15-20 minutes is the “normal” party wait for Space. Tonight being a sold out party, and with the new special effects, this seems quite reasonable!



Now I'm thinking about dropping my FP for BTMRR and replacing it with Space Mtn. I've heard reports on Twitter that the "enhancement" is just loud rock music and not really Halloween themed. Don't know if I want to burn 30 minutes of party time just for that. Racking my brain on how I would make it work with Splash and Peter Pan FPs because I literally cannot think of 3 rides that are more spread out than those 3.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Does anyone have a picture of the trick or treat bags? They are always so cute!


----------



## kyomagi

can anyone report on the Space Mountain Sound track and overlay for the party?


----------



## greg9x

2nd parade is pretty busy back in Frontier Land .3-5 deep whole way.


----------



## StacyStrong

So is the popcorn bucket difficult to get popcorn out of? Haha. 

It's so neat.


----------



## monique5

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> Can snack credits be used to purchase the party exclusive treats?  I am down for the lime ice cream for sure!!



Yes (based on price), if....
Look for the purple Disney Dining Plan snack symbol on menus throughout Magic Kingdom for eligible snack items.


----------



## StacyStrong

scrappinginontario said:


> At 6:45 there is still a lot of potential the the tail end of day guests are still in line waiting to ride.  It's not unusual for the line to be 45 mins long at the end of the day with a 6pm closing.  At 11:11pm it's showing a 25 min wait.  Still one of MK's top rides.


I meant that it seemed low already when the party didn't even start yet


----------



## rteetz

keishashadow said:


> View attachment 344577


I’ve heard there is an allotment for each party. I really want one.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> I mean when you are being escorted by the cast member after the parade to the terrace. I edited my earlier post for clarity.
> 
> I checked in at the terrace a bit after 4pm.  I arrived at the flagpole area about when I posted earlier- maybe 8:50.. can’t recall exactly.  No checking in again for that, just the first time when I arrived.


Oh okay that makes sense. I didn’t know they would escort us back after the parade. I have to figure out how to go check in and meet characters at the same time lol


----------



## Haley R

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard there is an allotment for each party. I really want one.


I want one too. I hope we are able to get one, although Dh might not want to spend more money on merch after my mb.


----------



## rteetz

StacyStrong said:


> So is the popcorn bucket difficult to get popcorn out of? Haha.
> 
> It's so neat.


I’m not sure if they’re doing it with this one or not but usually they don’t put the popcorn on the bucket they give you the bucket and a regular thing of popcorn with it.


----------



## scrappinginontario

StacyStrong said:


> I meant that it seemed low already when the party didn't even start yet


  Ah!  That makes sense.  Sorry, I interpreted your comment incorrectly.


----------



## StacyStrong

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure if they’re doing it with this one or not but usually they don’t put the popcorn on the bucket they give you the bucket and a regular thing of popcorn with it.


Yeah I don't even really like popcorn. I would just want it l because it's super cool.


----------



## SquashBanana

scrappinginontario said:


> At 6:45 there is still a lot of potential the the tail end of day guests are still in line waiting to ride.  It's not unusual for the line to be 45 mins long at the end of the day with a 6pm closing.  At 11:11pm it's showing a 25 min wait.  Still one of MK's top rides.



When I saw it was 35 minutes at the beginning of the party I was thinking it may be a good idea to ride it closer to the beginning of the party than later. I didn't think it would drop much more than that even during the 1st parade when the wait times would theoretically be lower than average.


----------



## chiisai

Haley R said:


> Oh okay that makes sense. I didn’t know they would escort us back after the parade. I have to figure out how to go check in and meet characters at the same time lol



 when they escort you to the terrace, they take you into the bypass, which is nice because Main Street is heckin’ crowded after the parade.


----------



## chiisai

StacyStrong said:


> So is the popcorn bucket difficult to get popcorn out of? Haha.
> 
> It's so neat.



We had our popcorn inside the bucket. It is not difficult to get out- the back opens out so you can snag your popped kernels.  They also offered to give you the popcorn separately, as @rteetz noted.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

chiisai said:


> It is not preassigned here.  They take you in, pick a table for you, and *then put a reserved sign on it so you can leave if you want.*



That's great news!  Thank you!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> I gave up our dessert party reservation, but still curious to see how it works out timing wise.  We watched the parade around Town Square last year and I have a pic of the last float going by at 9:53pm.  That means you pretty much need to head straight to the Tomorrowland Terrace pretty quickly.  Hope it all works out for everyone.



Thank you so much for the clarification of parade ending time in Town Square.  This should be fine for us!  If we get to the terrace around 10 pm, 15 minutes is plenty of time to get desserts and then eat during the fireworks!



chiisai said:


> So, as we were leaving, I noticed that part of the inner courtyard was “double reserved” for something.  *But the entire outer ring was reserved for us parade/fireworks folks.*
> 
> Ok, I posted on this or the strategies thread, can’t remember, that I was concerned there wouldn’t be enough food when we arrive after the 1st parade. Hahahaha.  *It’s beautiful.  So much food out. * So good. Ooey gooey toffee cake, others have posted stuff.
> 
> Specifically about getting to the terrace after the 1st parade- *a cast member escorts you*.  As the tables are not preassigned, it is good to be up front with the cast member so you are one of the early families coming.



I swear, if there wasn't a computer screen in my way, I would reach out and hug you (and chiisai and, heck, you too GADisneyDad14!).  I was SO on the fence with this dessert party and was waiting to hear how the parade viewing would work and now I'm SO excited!  I think this will be perfect for my DS10 - great parade spot and a seat during the fireworks.  Thank you SO much for taking the time to report back DURING the party!  It was incredibly generous of you to take the time to do this.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

chiisai said:


> when they escort you to the terrace, they take you into the bypass, which is nice because Main Street is heckin’ crowded after the parade.



No, stop it!  You just made it even better!


----------



## disneyguy07

Blog Mickey and WDWNT have already posted a number of videos from tonight...

Pirates of the Caribbean (Gunpowder Pete Overlay) [Blog Mickey]
Mad Tea Party Colorful Enhancements [Blog Mickey]
Happy Hallowishes Fireworks [WDWNT]

I haven't seen any footage of Space Mountain, presumably because its in the dark so it wouldn't make for a great video. And no Boo To You videos (yet), but I expect that might get posted later tonight.


----------



## chiisai

DisneyWishes14 said:


> That's great news!  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the clarification of parade ending time in Town Square.  This should be fine for us!  If we get to the terrace around 10 pm, 15 minutes is plenty of time to get desserts and then eat during the fireworks!
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, if there wasn't a computer screen in my way, I would reach out and hug you (and chiisai and, heck, you too GADisneyDad14!).  I was SO on the fence with this dessert party and was waiting to hear how the parade viewing would work and now I'm SO excited!  I think this will be perfect for my DS10 - great parade spot and a seat during the fireworks.  Thank you SO much for taking the time to report back DURING the party!  It was incredibly generous of you to take the time to do this.



 while we didn’t go to the terrace and get a table before the parade, folks next to us at the parade did and they said they ate and then came to the parade.  I would suggest if you plan to leave after getting a table you also leave something there as well like, we’ll, I don’t know, maybe plates of dessert. Just so someone doesn’t swap out your reserved sign with another table.

I’d suggest seeing if anyone else was there who can comment who got a table before the parade and then the whole party left for the parade and came back, just to get their full thoughts.


----------



## chiisai

Good night folks; on the monorail. Was a completely awesome night.  Kids loved it, I loved it. AWESOME.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> while we didn’t go to the terrace and get a table before the parade, folks next to us at the parade did and they said they ate and then came to the parade.  I would suggest if you plan to leave after getting a table you also leave something there as well like, we’ll, I don’t know, maybe plates of dessert. Just so someone doesn’t swap out your reserved sign with another table.
> 
> I’d suggest seeing if anyone else was there who can comment who got a table before the parade and then the whole party left for the parade and came back, just to get their full thoughts.


Did you still get a good table even after the parade?


----------



## Best Aunt

I thought the Pirates thing was... unimpressive.  Three actors, only one of whom did anything fun.  I got wet, my candy bag got wet, my tote bag got wet, and the seat was wet.
I wouldn’t put it at the top of my To Do list.


----------



## Best Aunt

Fireworks:

1) They are not over the castle. They are over the water.  Find the Shootin Arcade, get a spot across from it next to the water.  

2) They had a photopass photographer there who would take your picture with the fireworks behind you - look for them near the big pumpkin.  I was impressed with the concept, although I have not checked my photos yet.

3) Some of them sizzle in a way I had not heard before.  Warn anyone in your group who might react badly to being startled by the unexpected noise.

4) The finale feels like the fireworks are surrounding you.  If someone in your group is scared of fireworks, get them in a restaurant before it starts.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

monique5 said:


> Hey! That was 1 Party, Halloween Night, I used one of his generic MNSSHP touring plans & made changes. You can make changes to his touring plans in CL. We met the other characters the night before & watched parade & fireworks too. We met all characters b/t 2 parties except those from Aladdin. All Magic Shots too.
> 
> We purchased a customized plan for MVMCP.


Wow you got a lot done in 2 parties.  Thanks.


----------



## chiisai

Haley R said:


> Did you still get a good table even after the parade?



Ok, back at the resort now. Yes, it was very nice. We were against the railing. The castle was mostly blocked by a huge tree so we only saw the highest projections , but we could see all the fireworks and it was lovely.

This goes back to it being not preassigned.  Everyone else who was there before the parade was led to their tables first. So, if you went like me, and did not go to the terrace until after the parade, you get what’s left and it would probably be a good idea to stay close to the cast member leading you to the terrace after the parade so you are one of the earlier families being seated after the parade.  

That said, there were definitely still empty tables against the railing when we got seated, so even if you are not close to the first people there you could certainty still get a good table, it just seemed like it increases your chances if you are up front.  The tables against the railing that I saw had four chairs (I was pressed for time so didn’t look around a whole lot- was stuffing my face with cheeseburger spring rolls and strawberries) and the larger tables were in the second row.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> Ok, back at the resort now. Yes, it was very nice. We were against the railing. The castle was mostly blocked by a huge tree so we only saw the highest projections , but we could see all the fireworks and it was lovely.
> 
> This goes back to it being not preassigned.  Everyone else who was there before the parade was led to their tables first. So, if you went like me, and did not go to the terrace until after the parade, you get what’s left and it would probably be a good idea to stay close to the cast member leading you to the terrace after the parade so you are one of the earlier families being seated after the parade.
> 
> That said, there were definitely still empty tables against the railing when we got seated, so even if you are not close to the first people there you could certainty still get a good table, it just seemed like it increases your chances if you are up front.  The tables against the railing that I saw had four chairs (I was pressed for time so didn’t look around a whole lot- was stuffing my face with cheeseburger spring rolls and strawberries) and the larger tables were in the second row.


Thanks for all the info! Sounds like you had a good time. It’ll just be Dh and I so we will probably get a small table. I’m wanting to get there before the parade for some food but I’m not sure what we could leave behind to put on our table. Maybe a water bottle or something?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

So confused - It seems that going to the dessert party - checking in - watching parade - going back -  takes up the entire party time.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Quick recap.
Showed up to reserved parade spot about 5 minutes before headless horseman came. A TON of space for us, we sat facing the Mickey greet, but stood to watch as they came around the turn from Main Street.
When we were sat we got a table just on the edge of the roof so nothing blocked our view for the fireworks.
Don’t regret that purchase!!

The meet with grave diggers was fantastic. We took a few group shots then they motioned for all of us to go but my DS6 then they posed with him holding the shovel.

Trick or treat later!

Stitch was cute but we left the line when he took a break.

Space was freaky in the dark. Nothing like having your head snapped in all directions and you can’t see why, it was fun tho! 
We rode it after fireworks with a posted wait of 25 but was only 15.

Pirates we felt was a let down.

Off to bed!


----------



## rteetz

Looking at the videos of the ride "upgrades" it seems the Mad Tea Party is the best IMO.


----------



## keishashadow

Just back at room.

Those of us early had no hostess seating  got to pick our own spots.  I actually changed seats st the railing to move away from a noisy group.

It didn’t start to fill up until close to 8:30

Their were tables along rail a little over halfway down that only had 2 sears set up on same side. Guessing so there wound be decent view of castle

As for leaving food on table, the staff was quick to pick up plates & glasses.  There were reserved signs available.

We went off after the fireworks and found a nice spot to view parade in frontier land, then grabbed front tie for Hocus Pocus

If you are there for character interactions/photo/rides, the cost of the dessert party would be difficult to justify imo[

Debating whether to book again for October. I have a feeling they may modify some things, especially as to viewing parafe


----------



## greg9x

Back to Dolphin at 1am...stayed for the final villains show...we watched the 2nd parade from Frontier Land and came back to hub via Adventure Land bridge, the parade was just finishing the hub and we got to front of castle and were about 10 rows back from front.  But it filled up behind us pretty quick...at least half the hub was filled for show maybe more,couldn't tell.  It was a large crowd heading out when it was all over.  Not what was expecting from many posts indicating crowd wanes after Fireworks. However, despite crowd, we got on first bus back, it was full though. But Swan/ Dolphin line was shorter than other resorts.

It was first party for us...know it was more crowded due to being sold out...it felt more crowded than I expected..most ride waits weren't bad, but getting from place to place took time.

Didn't do any character meets...seems you have too choose if want to do that or rides..plus, know it was just our timing, but there were rarely characters out when we passed by locations...just lines of people.  So we don't even know who was there or what they looked like.

Space Mountain was totally dark, not Halloween projections as advertised earlier. I really didn't care for it, don't understand the appeal of seeing nothing.

Pirates only had 3 actors with one just sitting in a barred area in line doing nothing.  Other 2 were ok, but once again not what expected.

Didn't go on tea cups, but it was basically disco club lights on it.

The small trick or treat bags were filed thanks to one giver at Pirates...but it's probably only $3-5 worth in our 2 bags.  Guess if you kept getting bags and going on lines you could get the 20 lbs others have mentioned.

Fireworks and villain show were very good.

Didn't care about merchandise,but saw people walking around with stuff. 

Overall it was ok, probably not something I would do again.


----------



## keishashadow

rteetz said:


> I’ve heard there is an allotment for each party. I really want one.



Seems fair to me. I was surprised to see many open spaces in Main Street shelve whet Halloween items were located. No HP mugs etc. 

I asked the girls at popcorn stand by jungle cruise around 6 how many popcorn containers. Was told they had 80 st that moment to go on sale at 7 sharp


----------



## greg9x

SquashBanana said:


> Now I'm thinking about dropping my FP for BTMRR and replacing it with Space Mtn. I've heard reports on Twitter that the "enhancement" is just loud rock music and not really Halloween themed. Don't know if I want to burn 30 minutes of party time just for that. Racking my brain on how I would make it work with Splash and Peter Pan FPs because I literally cannot think of 3 rides that are more spread out than those 3.



If I had known that SM was just whipping you around in the dark, I would have totally skipped it.  Really was a let down for me.


----------



## ArielSRL

yulilin3 said:


> Streaming the magic is live streaming on Facebook right now


I watched for a bit. Will you be doing any? Feel free to PM if necessary.


----------



## FoxC63

chiisai said:


> Good night folks; on the monorail. Was a completely awesome night.  Kids loved it, I loved it. AWESOME.



Thank you for posting so much information here and on the Itinerary thread, we really appreciate your time and energy!  

And thanks to everyone for taking the time to post.  Totally cool of you!


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> I thought the Pirates thing was... unimpressive.  Three actors, only one of whom did anything fun.  I got wet, my candy bag got wet, my tote bag got wet, and the seat was wet.
> I wouldn’t put it at the top of my To Do list.



Woof!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## RJstanis

Cluelyss said:


> In our experience, 15-20 minutes is the “normal” party wait for Space. Tonight being a sold out party, and with the new special effects, this seems quite reasonable!



I think you are absolutely right. We wait until the end of the party to ride. Between 1130 and close we've rode it at least 3 times in a row the past MNSHHP and Xmas party we've gone to.  First ride is maybe 10-15 min at most and then walkon until close. 



SquashBanana said:


> Now I'm thinking about dropping my FP for BTMRR and replacing it with Space Mtn. I've heard reports on Twitter that the "enhancement" is just loud rock music and not really Halloween themed. Don't know if I want to burn 30 minutes of party time just for that. Racking my brain on how I would make it work with Splash and Peter Pan FPs because I literally cannot think of 3 rides that are more spread out than those 3.



In my 4+ experiences of both Halloween and Xmas parties, we've walked on Splash Mountain Everytime, maybe use that FP for something closer to PP and Space? Or ride Space near the end of the party if you're willing to forgo a last minute character or something.



rteetz said:


> Looking at the videos of the ride "upgrades" it seems the Mad Tea Party is the best IMO.



Ironically I assumed that would be the worst one lol. Oh well, the "upgrades" we're irrelevant to me anyway


----------



## areno79

chiisai said:


> We had our popcorn inside the bucket. It is not difficult to get out- the back opens out so you can snag your popped kernels.  They also offered to give you the popcorn separately, as @rteetz noted.





TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Quick recap.
> Showed up to reserved parade spot about 5 minutes before headless horseman came. A TON of space for us, we sat facing the Mickey greet, but stood to watch as they came around the turn from Main Street.
> When we were sat we got a table just on the edge of the roof so nothing blocked our view for the fireworks.
> Don’t regret that purchase!!
> 
> The meet with grave diggers was fantastic. We took a few group shots then they motioned for all of us to go but my DS6 then they posed with him holding the shovel.
> 
> Trick or treat later!
> 
> Stitch was cute but we left the line when he took a break.
> 
> Space was freaky in the dark. Nothing like having your head snapped in all directions and you can’t see why, it was fun tho!
> We rode it after fireworks with a posted wait of 25 but was only 15.
> 
> Pirates we felt was a let down.
> 
> Off to bed!



For those of you who did the flagpole parade viewing for the 1st parade...any idea what time the flagpole area started filling up? I wasn't sure what time we should plan to be there in order to get a prime spot.
Also, was everyone at the Terrace party allowed parade viewing, or was it just a few people?


----------



## WillowRain

keishashadow said:


> A blogger just told me party is a sell out



Which desserts do you recommend getting? We aren't doing dessert party, but I totes want to try the cream puff and the Jack pop. Any good?


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

Ceilidhscot said:


> Someone on twitter said Sally and Jack had come out at 5pm



Anyone know what time people started lining up? I read somewhere the line was 3 hours long at 6:30. How?! We can't get in line til 4 so this has me nervous the line is starting earlier than normal. Could be the sell out crowd though


----------



## Lsdolphin

Looking for clarification...I see posters reporting arriving at Hallowishes Terrace Dessert Party before the first parade and reserving tables than leaving for parade and returning to dessert party following the parade to watch fireworks.
However our reservation time says 9:15 which is also parade time. So are you allowed to enter party area earlier than the 9:15 pm Start time??


----------



## coolingjupiter

I can’t wait!  I have to get planning our itinerary for the party!  Seems like so much to do!


----------



## Livelovedance

Last night’s party was great! It was crowded, but manageable (depending on what your plans/expectations are). We did a lot, but I’ll just highlight some specifics. 

There was a lot of formal cast member presence. I wondered if they were filming promos for advertising because I noticed quite a few cameras.

I found some of the trick or treat lines to be very generous pretty early on in the party.

I didn’t feel the merchandise was managed well. You had to get on line to see the merchandise (expected), they passed two papers down the line with the merchandise and prices so you can get an idea of what you want (unexpected), but after waiting in the line not all of the items were back there (unexpected) - they were in a different area of the store (for example, we wanted to see the Alex and Ani bracelets - if that was all you wanted you didn’t need to stand on that line at all). I never saw the Sanderson sisters passholder bag at all in the store, idk if I missed it or if it was in another different part of the store. I didn’t know about it before hand, so I was a little disappointed when I saw someone with one in the park, but I wasn’t willing to go look for it again as I had already bought the reusable bag.

Despite it being sold out we found a front row spot on Main St for the first parade. Cast members were announcing there were more front row spots in the front of the park as it got closer and closer to the parade, so I guess it wasn’t too difficult to find a good spot if you were willing to walk to the front of the park.

We went on Pirates and Space Mountain for the special overlays. I thought both were disappointing. For Pirates, there were 3 pirates, one on the line behind bars talking to/yelling at people, one by the loading area talking to people on both sides, and one during the actual ride. I expected more, especially because the second pirate made it seem like there was some sort of extra story line to follow. We went on Space as the second parade was going towards the hub. 15 min posted wait. It had new music, and was completely in the dark. I’m not a huge Space fan, but I didn’t enjoy it. Not being able to see anything made the ride much more jarring. When we left, the line was muchhhhh longer. Probably everyone that left the parade. We went in the trick or treat lines in that area afterwards, and then headed to the hub for the last Hocus Pocus show.

The midnight Hocus Pocus show was far less crowded than I expected, especially because we only got there about 5-10 min before 12. We were able to stand on the right side, in the street in front of the castle without being in front of anyone who had waited there longer than us! (I was fully prepared to stand far away because we got there last minute.)

Overall we had a great time! I wouldn’t be opposed to attending the first party again, but I wouldn’t choose it if I had multiple options. The only reason why is the unknowns. If we knew ahead of time we wouldn’t have done the overlays, and would’ve done more of the characters if we knew who they were and where they were.


----------



## abnihon

keishashadow said:


> Seems fair to me. I was surprised to see many open spaces in Main Street shelve whet Halloween items were located. No HP mugs etc.
> 
> I asked the girls at popcorn stand by jungle cruise around 6 how many popcorn containers. Was told they had 80 st that moment to go on sale at 7 sharp



Good to know!  I thought I read only Liberty Sq had the Oogie Boogie but sounds like they were all over the park?  We plan to start party in that Jungle Cruise area so maybe we’ll try that one.  Hopefully they really are holding back some for each party because we don’t go till Oct 11th!


----------



## SquashBanana

Does anyone have any info on the Alice and Wonderland characters? Reports from last year said they come out right at 7 and getting in line around 6:30 is sufficient to see them with little wait. Is this still the case?


----------



## Chelley00

Can anyone tell me where the line for the grave diggers starts?


----------



## abnihon

Livelovedance said:


> Last night’s party was great! It was crowded, but manageable (depending on what your plans/expectations are). We did a lot, but I’ll just highlight some specifics.
> 
> There was a lot of formal cast member presence. I wondered if they were filming promos for advertising because I noticed quite a few cameras.
> 
> I found some of the trick or treat lines to be very generous pretty early on in the party.
> 
> I didn’t feel the merchandise was managed well. You had to get on line to see the merchandise (expected), they passed two papers down the line with the merchandise and prices so you can get an idea of what you want (unexpected), but after waiting in the line not all of the items were back there (unexpected) - they were in a different area of the store (for example, we wanted to see the Alex and Ani bracelets - if that was all you wanted you didn’t need to stand on that line at all). I never saw the Sanderson sisters passholder bag at all in the store, idk if I missed it or if it was in another different part of the store. I didn’t know about it before hand, so I was a little disappointed when I saw someone with one in the park, but I wasn’t willing to go look for it again as I had already bought the reusable bag.
> 
> Despite it being sold out we found a front row spot on Main St for the first parade. Cast members were announcing there were more front row spots in the front of the park as it got closer and closer to the parade, so I guess it wasn’t too difficult to find a good spot if you were willing to walk to the front of the park.
> 
> We went on Pirates and Space Mountain for the special overlays. I thought both were disappointing. For Pirates, there were 3 pirates, one on the line behind bars talking to/yelling at people, one by the loading area talking to people on both sides, and one during the actual ride. I expected more, especially because the second pirate made it seem like there was some sort of extra story line to follow. We went on Space as the second parade was going towards the hub. 15 min posted wait. It had new music, and was completely in the dark. I’m not a huge Space fan, but I didn’t enjoy it. Not being able to see anything made the ride much more jarring. When we left, the line was muchhhhh longer. Probably everyone that left the parade. We went in the trick or treat lines in that area afterwards, and then headed to the hub for the last Hocus Pocus show.
> 
> The midnight Hocus Pocus show was far less crowded than I expected, especially because we only got there about 5-10 min before 12. We were able to stand on the right side, in the street in front of the castle without being in front of anyone who had waited there longer than us! (I was fully prepared to stand far away because we got there last minute.)
> 
> Overall we had a great time! I wouldn’t be opposed to attending the first party again, but I wouldn’t choose it if I had multiple options. The only reason why is the unknowns. If we knew ahead of time we wouldn’t have done the overlays, and would’ve done more of the characters if we knew who they were and where they were.



I’ve never shopped for party merchandise before.  Is it a madhouse?
I was planning to go to Emporium right at 4.
Is Hocus Pocus spirit jersey in that main line?


----------



## scrappinginontario

abnihon said:


> I’ve never shopped for party merchandise before.  Is it a madhouse?
> I was planning to go to Emporium right at 4.
> Is Hocus Pocus spirit jersey in that main line?


  I’m not sure if the party merchandise is available at 4 or if like things like popcorn buckets, they don’t start selling until 7:00?

Can anyone tell us what time party exclusive merchandise went on sale last night?


----------



## Ceilidhscot

What time did Pooh and friends come out and were they in Halloween outfits? DD is a massive Piglet fan. We have ADRs for Crystal Palace on another day but would line up for them if in costume

Thanks


----------



## needtoplan

Based on the reports, nothing seems any different from previous years. It sounds like the ride overlays are a bust.  I'm disappointed by Disney not bringing out the great villain characters.  I really don't feel this is worth it for my family of four.
ONE thing- I feel they are getting their act together as far as being prepared for rain. It sounds like  many trick or treat stations and characters are inside this year. I think Disney was losing a lot of money when guests complained about nothing going on during these  frequent long rain storms. This should have happened years ago.


----------



## kyomagi

abnihon said:


> I’ve never shopped for party merchandise before.  Is it a madhouse?
> I was planning to go to Emporium right at 4.
> Is Hocus Pocus spirit jersey in that main line?




Keep in mind it was the first party.  We went in the middle of september last year and had no issues walking right in and buying stuff.




Livelovedance said:


> Last night’s party was great! It was crowded, but manageable (depending on what your plans/expectations are). We did a lot, but I’ll just highlight some specifics.
> 
> There was a lot of formal cast member presence. I wondered if they were filming promos for advertising because I noticed quite a few cameras.
> 
> I found some of the trick or treat lines to be very generous pretty early on in the party.
> 
> I didn’t feel the merchandise was managed well. You had to get on line to see the merchandise (expected), they passed two papers down the line with the merchandise and prices so you can get an idea of what you want (unexpected), but after waiting in the line not all of the items were back there (unexpected) - they were in a different area of the store (for example, we wanted to see the Alex and Ani bracelets - if that was all you wanted you didn’t need to stand on that line at all). I never saw the Sanderson sisters passholder bag at all in the store, idk if I missed it or if it was in another different part of the store. I didn’t know about it before hand, so I was a little disappointed when I saw someone with one in the park, but I wasn’t willing to go look for it again as I had already bought the reusable bag.
> 
> Despite it being sold out we found a front row spot on Main St for the first parade. Cast members were announcing there were more front row spots in the front of the park as it got closer and closer to the parade, so I guess it wasn’t too difficult to find a good spot if you were willing to walk to the front of the park.
> 
> We went on Pirates and Space Mountain for the special overlays. I thought both were disappointing. For Pirates, there were 3 pirates, one on the line behind bars talking to/yelling at people, one by the loading area talking to people on both sides, and one during the actual ride. I expected more, especially because the second pirate made it seem like there was some sort of extra story line to follow. We went on Space as the second parade was going towards the hub. 15 min posted wait. It had new music, and was completely in the dark. I’m not a huge Space fan, but I didn’t enjoy it. Not being able to see anything made the ride much more jarring. When we left, the line was muchhhhh longer. Probably everyone that left the parade. We went in the trick or treat lines in that area afterwards, and then headed to the hub for the last Hocus Pocus show.
> 
> The midnight Hocus Pocus show was far less crowded than I expected, especially because we only got there about 5-10 min before 12. We were able to stand on the right side, in the street in front of the castle without being in front of anyone who had waited there longer than us! (I was fully prepared to stand far away because we got there last minute.)
> 
> Overall we had a great time! I wouldn’t be opposed to attending the first party again, but I wouldn’t choose it if I had multiple options. The only reason why is the unknowns. If we knew ahead of time we wouldn’t have done the overlays, and would’ve done more of the characters if we knew who they were and where they were.



It sounds like SM had issues with the overlay and it was flat out not working.  I wonder if someone can confirm, because if its just a soundtrack, i'll go during the day before the party and spend that time getting candy


----------



## Disneylover99

needtoplan said:


> ONE thing- I feel they are getting their act together as far as being prepared for rain. It sounds like  many trick or treat stations and characters are inside this year. I think Disney was losing a lot of money when guests complained about nothing going on during these  frequent long rain storms. This should have happened years ago.



Totally agree! Even just to have an indoor contingency plan for character meet and greets would be awesome!


----------



## chiisai

rteetz said:


> Looking at the videos of the ride "upgrades" it seems the Mad Tea Party is the best IMO.



I agree with everyone else about Pirates.  We had some fun with the pirate in the ride, but I wouldn’t wait in line.  

My kids went on space and loved it; I’m glad I opted out as I would have very much disliked not being able to see anything- and we also enjoyed the people mover and the SM music was LOUD.  

Tea cups was fun to watch.  In all, fine, but I’d rather enjoy the short lines between 6:15 and 7:15 at whatever are your favs (some lines were always higher, e.g., 7D) if we want to do attractions.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

We really want to see the Headless Horseman - where in Frontierland is the best place to see the parade when it first starts? And how much before parade time?
Many thanks to everyone who shared their experiences from last night. It has been a heck of a year for DH and I, and looking forward to this trip and the party has really helped me through some bad days - it might sound silly, but it really did help. SO happy to be going on vacation, especially to WDW and MNSSHP!
This thread has been so helpful - a huge virtual hug to all of you!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

For those with parade view I think most of the area is reserved so it did not fill up at all.
We could have laid down. If you want the coming down Main Street area not sure. We showed up right before headless horseman.


----------



## Cluelyss

Ceilidhscot said:


> What time did Pooh and friends come out and were they in Halloween outfits? DD is a massive Piglet fan. We have ADRs for Crystal Palace on another day but would line up for them if in costume
> 
> Thanks


They come out at 7 and yes, they are in Halloweeen costumes. Line up by 6:30 to ensure you get into their first set.


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m not sure if the party merchandise is available at 4 or if like things like popcorn buckets, they don’t start selling until 7:00?
> 
> Can anyone tell us what time party exclusive merchandise went on sale last night?


In prior years we’ve purchased merchandise prior to 7 - there is usually a seperate line and they check your wristband when entering said line.


----------



## Cluelyss

ILoveMyDVC said:


> So confused - It seems that going to the dessert party - checking in - watching parade - going back -  takes up the entire party time.


I completely agree. Leaning toward the second parade if we keep the dessert party. Did anyone do the second last night?


----------



## dachsie

Chelley00 said:


> Can anyone tell me where the line for the grave diggers starts?


The reports last night were they were near Haunted Mansion along the fence but looks to me like HM is just in background


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Cluelyss said:


> They come out at 7 and yes, they are in Halloweeen costumes. Line up by 6:30 to ensure you get into their first set.
> View attachment 344634



Thank you! Fabulous photo


----------



## chiisai

scrappinginontario said:


> I’m not sure if the party merchandise is available at 4 or if like things like popcorn buckets, they don’t start selling until 7:00?
> 
> Can anyone tell us what time party exclusive merchandise went on sale last night?



We entered before 4pm (early entry/Dvc) and they sold to us before 4pm at Emporium.  The cast member said if you have a wristband you can buy.


----------



## capegirl

This was our first MNSSHP. I am not a parade person, and I have to say that this parade was amazingly well done. The gravediggers stole the show; their routine was awesome! As first timers at this event, we were a little disoriented, and we thought the crowd level was very high.
Some of the candy lines were very long, and we had to skip some of them. The biggest disappointment of the event; the super long lines for the characters. Sadly, we did not have the ability to stand for over an hour for photos so we had to bypass every character. The 7 Dwarfs were hidden away in a tent, so we couldn't even see them. I feel strongly that due to the crowd levels, FP+ was needed especially for the characters. DGS has a DAS and cannot wait very long in lines so this became a problem last night.
We spent a good deal of time waiting in lines last night, even to buy the Halloween merchandise. Way too much waiting for a ticketed event. I don't know; maybe they oversold. We loved the parade and Hallowishes, but not overly impressed with much else.


----------



## KT0191

So where are the Oogie Boogie buckets sold? Just all throughout MK at stands?

ETA: never mind. Just saw the post below me


----------



## CvilleDiane

abnihon said:


> Good to know!  I thought I read only Liberty Sq had the Oogie Boogie but sounds like they were all over the park?  We plan to start party in that Jungle Cruise area so maybe we’ll try that one.  Hopefully they really are holding back some for each party because we don’t go till Oct 11th!



I can confirm they were all over the park! I bought mine at the popcorn stand in front of jungle cruise, but they made me wait until exactly 7pm.


----------



## abnihon

Do we have confirmation on magic shots yet?


----------



## abnihon

dachsie said:


> The reports last night were they were near Haunted Mansion along the fence but looks to me like HM is just in background



Looks like same spot we met them last year.  By water across from Country Bears.


----------



## sherlockmiles

keishashadow said:


> A blogger just told me party is a sell out




How was everything?  which did you like and which did you dislike?   How was that purple and black thing?


----------



## NMK62303

Anybody with info on the trick or treat stations?  Two from recent years were replaced this year - Tiki Room with Moana and the new Disney Jr. Dance Party in the Silly Sideshow area.  Wondering how Ariel's Grotto, Monsters Inc Laugh Floor and Country Bears were as far as trick or treat?  The Tiki Room and the Silly Sideshow area were lines with more than one candy barrel so it made the line better - just wondering how these new locations were laid out - and anybody with candy reports?  Thanks!


----------



## sherlockmiles

StacyStrong said:


> So is the popcorn bucket difficult to get popcorn out of? Haha.
> 
> It's so neat.




Wait - what - there's popcorn in the popcorn buckets??  lol......


----------



## sherlockmiles

rteetz said:


> I’m not sure if they’re doing it with this one or not but usually they don’t put the popcorn on the bucket they give you the bucket and a regular thing of popcorn with it.


Last year the jackolantern pumkpins had a presealed bag of popcorn in side.  May have been kettle corn.....


----------



## KMW924

If you buy merchandise during party can you have it delivered to your hotel like you can normally?


----------



## abnihon

Any update on where to buy headless horseman straw clip?


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> In prior years we’ve purchased merchandise prior to 7 - there is usually a seperate line and they check your wristband when entering said line.



Last year on main street I wasn't allowed to purchase anything until AFTER 7.  I was not happy.  Sounds like different locations are different.


----------



## Dean1953

Watching Streaming the Magic off and on last night, the lady mentioned that, if you save your ticket and wristband, you can come back at a later date.  A CM will escort you to the Emporium to shop.  Can anyone else confirm this?  Staying at BLT and not wanting to waste Party time shopping, that would work for me.


----------



## Cyberc1978

Trying to figure out if going to the dessert party at either terrace seating or standing at the garden plaza will get you priority viewing of the boo-to-you parade?

If you don’t get priority viewing of the parade is there any strategy to see the parade and still go to the dessert party?

TIA


----------



## chuff88

Any more info on the LE magic band? Are they gone? Are they holding some back for each party?


----------



## rteetz

chuff88 said:


> Any more info on the LE magic band? Are they gone? Are they holding some back for each party?


There are 4000 of them. I can’t imagine them selling out on night 1.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cyberc1978 said:


> Trying to figure out if going to the dessert party at either terrace seating or standing at the garden plaza will get you priority viewing of the boo-to-you parade?
> 
> If you don’t get priority viewing of the parade is there any strategy to see the parade and still go to the dessert party?
> 
> TIA



If you do not already have a reservation made before the website was corrected (I can’t recall the exact date off hand), then you can’t get parade viewing with either dessert party for a new reservation.  It was mistakingly included on the website description, then later removed, but Disney is honoring the language and providing parade viewing for folks who booked before the website was changed.


----------



## Laura's Dad

Couple of Questions:

1.  Were Splash Mountain and/or Big Thunder Mountain Railroad open during the party?  We have seen conflicting info on this.

2,  Where is the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket on sale?


----------



## Cyberc1978

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If you do not already have a reservation made before the website was corrected (I can’t recall the exact date off hand), then you can’t get parade viewing with either dessert party for a new reservation.  It was mistakingly included on the website description, then later removed, but Disney is honoring the language and providing parade viewing for folks who booked before the website was changed.



Thanks. 

I haven’t booked yet, as I kept reading so many conflicting answers. 

Is there any strategy to go to the dessert party and still see the parade - except for seeing the past show ofc?


----------



## keishashadow

capegirl said:


> This was our first MNSSHP. I am not a parade person, and I have to say that this parade was amazingly well done. The gravediggers stole the show; their routine was awesome! As first timers at this event, we were a little disoriented, and we thought the crowd level was very high.
> Some of the candy lines were very long, and we had to skip some of them. The biggest disappointment of the event; the super long lines for the characters. Sadly, we did not have the ability to stand for over an hour for photos so we had to bypass every character. The 7 Dwarfs were hidden away in a tent, so we couldn't even see them. I feel strongly that due to the crowd levels, FP+ was needed especially for the characters. DGS has a DAS and cannot wait very long in lines so this became a problem last night.
> We spent a good deal of time waiting in lines last night, even to buy the Halloween merchandise. Way too much waiting for a ticketed event. I don't know; maybe they oversold. We loved the parade and Hallowishes, but not overly impressed with much else.



Seemed to be same old same old for merchandise wait times. Many lined up good half hour early for that 

U really do need to plan an attack and pick and choose wisely or you’ll never get your must do’s accomplished. 

Don’t think DAS generally works for characters events or otherwise   They will accommodate it on the rides during party even tho no wait times are listed 

Wouldn’t surprise me to see th m roll out a pricey guaranteed character addon in future. A certain element of people  will pay it 



NMK62303 said:


> Anybody with info on the trick or treat stations?  Two from recent years were replaced this year - Tiki Room with Moana and the new Disney Jr. Dance Party in the Silly Sideshow area.  Wondering how Ariel's Grotto, Monsters Inc Laugh Floor and Country Bears were as far as trick or treat?  The Tiki Room and the Silly Sideshow area were lines with more than one candy barrel so it made the line better - just wondering how these new locations were laid out - and anybody with candy reports?  Thanks!


Monsters  and philharmonic had 2 

Others u referenced too long for us


----------



## chiisai

abnihon said:


> Any update on where to buy headless horseman straw clip?



I got mine at Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## chiisai

Laura's Dad said:


> Couple of Questions:
> 
> 1.  Were Splash Mountain and/or Big Thunder Mountain Railroad open during the party?  We have seen conflicting info on this.
> 
> 2,  Where is the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket on sale?



1.  Yes, both were. Big thunder went down momentarily at some point, but was back up pretty quickly.

2. Several popcorn stands sold them last night.  Definitely liberty square and by jungle cruise.  I was also told at the castle cart and possibly by dumbo.


----------



## chiisai

A few more thoughts.

The monsters dance party in Tomorrowland was pretty cool.  Sully, Mike and one other were up close and personal dancing with the kids. 

We didn’t get many photos, the lines were long. Just a few regular ones.


----------



## Jadyreen1282

Laura's Dad said:


> Couple of Questions:
> 
> 1.  Were Splash Mountain and/or Big Thunder Mountain Railroad open during the party?  We have seen conflicting info on this.
> 
> 2,  Where is the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket on sale?



Yes, got this beauty:


----------



## ksromack

chiisai said:


> I agree with everyone else about Pirates.  We had some fun with the pirate in the ride, but I wouldn’t wait in line.
> 
> My kids went on space and loved it; I’m glad I opted out as I would have very much disliked not being able to see anything- and we also enjoyed the people mover and the SM music was LOUD.
> 
> Tea cups was fun to watch.  In all, fine, but I’d rather enjoy the short lines between 6:15 and 7:15 at whatever are your favs (some lines were always higher, e.g., 7D) if we want to do attractions.


It seems to me it's much smarter to get the "overlay" from Space Mountain just by riding the People Mover.....and no whiplash!  the jerking around is what bothers me most with SM (and especially dh, since his cervical neck fusion).  I wonder if once all the critiques come out with this first party if they will change some things up.  Surely customer satisfaction is important to Disney  



dachsie said:


> The reports last night were they were near Haunted Mansion along the fence but looks to me like HM is just in background


Oh, goodness.....these guys are the best!



chuff88 said:


> Any more info on the LE magic band? Are they gone? Are they holding some back for each party?


So regarding the LE magic bands.....if you have any of them (halloween party, christmas party, etc) will the effects be the same because they are indeed a limited edition or are the effects based on the event?  If you continue to use the LE band, will the effect be continued on non-party FP lines?


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> It seems to me it's much smarter to get the "overlay" from Space Mountain just by riding the People Mover.....and no whiplash!  the jerking around is what bothers me most with SM (and especially dh, since his cervical neck fusion).  I wonder if once all the critiques come out with this first party if they will change some things up.  Surely customer satisfaction is important to Disney
> 
> 
> Oh, goodness.....these guys are the best!
> 
> 
> So regarding the LE magic bands.....if you have any of them (halloween party, christmas party, etc) will the effects be the same because they are indeed a limited edition or are the effects based on the event?  If you continue to use the LE band, will the effect be continued on non-party FP lines?


I’m a little worried about SM. I know I’ll love it but I could see Dh hating it. He already thinks it’s a little rough. 

From my understanding, the LE bands will have their own effect and they will continue to work the same way party or not. They don’t all work the same way either. Some work at fp lines and others only work at the entrances.


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

Boo to you!Anyone have information on Moana and/or Captain Jack Sparrow; is also echo the request earlier for the same information on Alice in Wonderland characters. When did they come out, how early to line up, how long the waits got, best time to see them, etc...? Thanks for all the great information so far, we’re actually going next year but I’m a planner (understatement!) and determined to make the most of it.


----------



## Cluelyss

Cyberc1978 said:


> Trying to figure out if going to the dessert party at either terrace seating or standing at the garden plaza will get you priority viewing of the boo-to-you parade?
> 
> If you don’t get priority viewing of the parade is there any strategy to see the parade and still go to the dessert party?
> 
> TIA


If you want to do the dessert party, your only good option is to do the second parade.


----------



## Best Aunt

To answer some questions:

The grave diggers were next to the water, across from the Shooting Arcade.

Hitchhiking ghosts magic shot: look for photopass photographer with tripod across from columbia harbour house.

Photographer in front of castle did two party magic shots: pose hand like you are holding a string and it ends up looking like you are holding a poison apple over a cauldron; hold hand up and out, and it looks like a lit jack o lantern  is sitting on your hand. 

Photographer next to Sleepy Hollow also did the poison apple one.


----------



## chuff88

I'm really looking forward seeing more feedback from people who have the dessert party + parade viewing. I'm honestly still VERY on the fence about whether to keep our reservation.


----------



## SnowWhite2000

Cluelyss said:


> If you want to do the dessert party, your only good option is to do the second parade.


I thought they were letting people into the dessert party long before the first parade, placing reserved signs on the tables those guests selected and then allowing guests to return after the parade. Am I totally confused still? (Likely.) Is the scenario I described above only for those who booked when parade seating was erroneously included with the dessert party? TIA.


----------



## Bowen9475

We are going to the party on the Friday night of Labor Day weekend, August 31. How busy/crowded do you think it will be? Also, from experience which times are the least busy/crowded for the parade and Hocus Pocus show? Where is the best viewing spots for the parade and fireworks? Thanks for any help!


----------



## abnihon

Best Aunt said:


> To answer some questions:
> 
> The grave diggers were next to the water, across from the Shooting Arcade.
> 
> Hitchhiking ghosts magic shot: look for photopass photographer with tripod across from columbia harbour house.
> 
> Photographer in front of castle did two party magic shots: pose hand like you are holding a string and it ends up looking like you are holding a poison apple over a cauldron; hold hand up and out, and it looks like a lit jack o lantern  is sitting on your hand.
> 
> Photographer next to Sleepy Hollow also did the poison apple one.




Thank you!!!
Any HM ballroom dancers on Main St this year?


----------



## Best Aunt

Trick or treat report:

Mickey’s Philharmagic in Fantasyland: inside, get candy at two points in the line

Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland: inside

Cosmic Ray’s in Tomorrowland: inside

Monster’s Inc in Tomorrowland: inside.  The first time they gave candy at two points.  I went again later by mistake and they gave candy at three points in the line.

Near Carousel of Progress in Tomorrowland: outside

Country Bears in Frontierland: inside

Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square: inside but if you go prior to fireworks you have to walk through water to get in the door in the back.  It seemed to be dryer later.

Next to Pirates in Adventureland: I think it was outside but covered

Next to Jungle Cruise: outside.

I missed one on Main Street and two by Splash Mountain.

Supposedly 14 so I guess I missed  2 others as well.

Sometimes they are marked by a large orange inflated thing, but sometimes just castmembers holding paddles.

I brought a tote bag.  The little bag they gave out would not have held my candy.

My count:

43 of chocolate candy (Snickers, 3 Musketeers, Twix, Milky Way, Dove milk chocolate, M&M, Malteasers).

43 non-chocolate candy (Starburst, Skittles, lifesaver Gummies).


----------



## chuff88

SnowWhite2000 said:


> I thought they were letting people into the dessert party long before the first parade, placing reserved signs on the tables those guests selected and then allowing guests to return after the parade. Am I totally confused still? (Likely.) Is the scenario I described above only for those who booked when parade seating was erroneously included with the dessert party? TIA.


The scenario you described is only for those who booked when parade viewing was included in the dessert party description.

That said, I also saw someone (who was one of the people who got the parade viewing due to the mishap) say that they were told they could enter the dessert party at 7:30 so that they could have some desserts before the first parade, then go to the first parade, and then go straight to fireworks. If we keep our party reservation (which was made during the time that the parade viewing was in the description), that's likely the plan we'll use. Dessert party, parade, fireworks, and then have the rest of the evening for whatever else.


----------



## coolingjupiter

Somewhere I had seen a doom buggy from the haunted mansion being sold and when you pressed a button or something, it played some of the classic phrases from the attraction.  It might not be special for Halloween, but I really want it!  Did I make it up? Did anybody see it?  If so, do you know where I can get one?


----------



## bluejasmine

coolingjupiter said:


> Somewhere I had seen a doom buggy from the haunted mansion being sold and when you pressed a button or something, it played some of the classic phrases from the attraction.  It might not be special for Halloween, but I really want it!  Did I make it up? Did anybody see it?  If so, do you know where I can get one?


I saw pics of it and videos on youtube.. I want it as well..


----------



## coolingjupiter

bluejasmine said:


> I saw pics of it and videos on youtube.. I want it as well..



I just went to YouTube and saw it again.  Doesn’t look like it’s for the party...just a new Haunted Mansion item.  I’m assuming it would be at Memento Mori?


----------



## sadliltear

dachsie said:


> Stitch meeting inside Stich's Great Escape


OMG. I am SOOO excited! What time did people start lining up? Was it crazy long? When did he come out?


----------



## Best Aunt

Suggestion: the party map is not specific as to where the trick or treat spots are.  It is not  specific as to where the character spots are, and it does not tell you which characters are there.  Even if it was specific, it’s too dark to read a map during the party.

Make a list like my trick or treat spot list, and save it on your phone someplace where you will not need wifi to access it.  Do not expect to find signs indicating the character spots.  Without a list you can read in the dark, you could wander all night and not find the characters.


----------



## Best Aunt

Bowen9475 said:


> Where is the best viewing spots for the parade and fireworks?



I enjoyed watching the fireworks from a spot along the water across from the Shootin Arcade.  There are photographers along there who will take your picture with fireworks in the background - look for the big pumpkin.

I skipped the first parade to do photo with Elvis Stitch.  I skipped the second parade to catch a hotel bus before the masses descended.


----------



## allieshmallie

Are the seven dwarfs still in storybook circus even with the new Disney junior jam? And does anyone know if vampirina was at the dance party? Thanks!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Cluelyss said:


> I completely agree. Leaning toward the second parade if we keep the dessert party. Did anyone do the second last night?



I thought I just wasn't following.  Glad it's not just in my head.


----------



## LoveMMC

I asked my friend- Timon and doc. *** no vampirina or Jake. I’m happy to see Timon but was Jake busy ?!?


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Best Aunt said:


> I enjoyed watching the fireworks from a spot along the water across from the Shootin Arcade.  There are photographers along there who will take your picture with fireworks in the background - look for the big pumpkin.
> 
> I skipped the first parade to do photo with Elvis Stitch.  I skipped the second parade to catch a hotel bus before the masses descended.


How long was the wait for stitch?


----------



## LoveMMC

How long was the Brer Rabbit line??


----------



## j2thomason

Are party food treats available between 4-7? 

When did Stitch come out and how long was the wait?


----------



## CvilleDiane

abnihon said:


> Any update on where to buy headless horseman straw clip?


I got mine at Aloha Isle


----------



## CvilleDiane

I asked Guest Services if that was actually the space mountain overlay last night or if it was broken, as I've seen reports of both. I won't ride in the dark with DD7 when we go next month, so wanted to know for sure.  FWIW MK guest services CM confirmed it was supposed to be dark.  I'll keep an eye on reports from future parties because it's just one CM.


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

CvilleDiane said:


> I asked Guest Services if that was actually the space mountain overlay last night or if it was broken, as I've seen reports of both. I won't ride in the dark with DD7 when we go next month, so wanted to know for sure.  FWIW MK guest services CM confirmed it was supposed to be dark.  I'll keep an eye on reports from future parties because it's just one CM.



I just saw a picture of the ride overlay description outside of SM last night and it does state “in the dark.” It appears as if the darkness was intended and not a malfunction.


----------



## rteetz

CvilleDiane said:


> I asked Guest Services if that was actually the space mountain overlay last night or if it was broken, as I've seen reports of both. I won't ride in the dark with DD7 when we go next month, so wanted to know for sure.  FWIW MK guest services CM confirmed it was supposed to be dark.  I'll keep an eye on reports from future parties because it's just one CM.


Yes it is supposed to be dark as its "deep space". The music is really the biggest add. They could have done much better with this so called overlay.


----------



## CvilleDiane

rteetz said:


> Yes it is supposed to be dark as its "deep space". The music is really the biggest add. They could have done much better with this so called overlay.



I agree. I can't stay mad at the overlays though. Sure, I wouldn't wait in line for them twice, but I only scheduled this 1st party with DD10 because she loves Space Mtn and wanted to try the overlay.  Extra Mom-daughter trip is a win in my book!!


----------



## HollyMD

I’m a little confused with everyone taking about space Mountain being completely dark. Was it not anyway? My family  went 3 times in 2016 and every time we went and rode SM, it was dark. How is it any different right now other than the music?


----------



## Pdollar88

rteetz said:


> Yes it is supposed to be dark as its "deep space". The music is really the biggest add. They could have done much better with this so called overlay.


I was hoping the SM overlay would be much more robust, like Ghost Galaxy lite. I’m thinking I’ll still do SM (I like it when it’s very dark), and the teacups. I’m on the fence about Pirates.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rteetz said:


> Yes it is supposed to be dark as its "deep space". The music is really the biggest add. They could have done much better with this so called overlay.



Amazing! 

"Hey, we haven't changed much at MNSSHP for quite awhile - let's do a SM overlay!  They love it at DL."
"Sounds great!  We can market that and get a lot of people back that stopped with the parties when we increased the price but added nothing."
"Hey, I got it!  Let's pipe in some new music to our cheesy speakers we clamped onto the coaster frame work.  And then turn out the lights!"
"Sounds great!  New marketing, more guests, save money on electricity!"
"Done!  Awesome ideas everyone."


----------



## scrappinginontario

Best Aunt said:


> Trick or treat report:
> 
> Mickey’s Philharmagic in Fantasyland: inside, get candy at two points in the line
> 
> Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland: inside
> 
> Cosmic Ray’s in Tomorrowland: inside
> 
> Monster’s Inc in Tomorrowland: inside.  The first time they gave candy at two points.  I went again later by mistake and they gave candy at three points in the line.
> 
> Near Carousel of Progress in Tomorrowland: outside
> 
> Country Bears in Frontierland: inside
> 
> Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square: inside but if you go prior to fireworks you have to walk through water to get in the door in the back.  It seemed to be dryer later.
> 
> Next to Pirates in Adventureland: I think it was outside but covered
> 
> Next to Jungle Cruise: outside.
> 
> I missed one on Main Street and two by Splash Mountain.
> 
> Supposedly 14 so I guess I missed  2 others as well.
> 
> Sometimes they are marked by a large orange inflated thing, but sometimes just castmembers holding paddles.
> 
> I brought a tote bag.  The little bag they gave out would not have held my candy.
> 
> My count:
> 
> 43 of chocolate candy (Snickers, 3 Musketeers, Twix, Milky Way, Dove milk chocolate, M&M, Malteasers).
> 
> 43 non-chocolate candy (Starburst, Skittles, lifesaver Gummies).


  thanks so much for this list!  Will be attending our first party week after next so have saved your list as a picture for easy reference.


----------



## sheila14

Is there any word on the type of candy being passed out. Is it the same as last year?


----------



## Best Aunt

sheila14 said:


> Is there any word on the type of candy being passed out. Is it the same as last year?



Snickers.  3 Muskateers.  Twix.  Milky Way.  Dove milk chocolate.  M&Ms.  Malteasers.  Starburst.  Skittles.  Lifesavers Gummies.


----------



## DIS_MIKE

sheila14 said:


> Is there any word on the type of candy being passed out. Is it the same as last year?


All the same offerings as last year under the Mars brand. The gummies are my favorite but they’re also the hardest to get.


----------



## Best Aunt

DIS_MIKE said:


> All the same offerings as last year under the Mars brand. The gummies are my favorite but they’re also the hardest to get.



My take was half chocolate and half non-chocolate.


----------



## disxlovee

Hello! I just saw a report from yesterday that Minnie now meets by herself in Storybook Circus and there is no longer a separate Daisy/Donald line. Any truth to that rumor? Trying to re-strategize appropriately.


----------



## SquashBanana

HollyMD said:


> I’m a little confused with everyone taking about space Mountain being completely dark. Was it not anyway? My family  went 3 times in 2016 and every time we went and rode SP, it was dark. How is it any different right now other than the music?



Space Mountain is usually quite dim but not pitch darkness. There is a small amount of light where you can sort of see the track and support beams at certain points in the ride. I want to say there’s some projections of stars and planets on the ceiling as well but it been a while since I’ve ridden so I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

HollyMD said:


> I’m a little confused with everyone taking about space Mountain being completely dark. Was it not anyway? My family  went 3 times in 2016 and every time we went and rode SP, it was dark. How is it any different right now other than the music?



They don’t even have the stars lit with the Halloween layover, it’s literally complete darkness.


----------



## Burlingtondw

I have 3 FP+ booked for 4-6 pm for my party just using party ticket.  Anyone have any issues with using FP+ this way?


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Can anyone give details about the Disney Junior dance party? Was it going on all night or only for a certain time?


----------



## SquashBanana

Burlingtondw said:


> I have 3 FP+ booked for 4-6 pm for my party just using party ticket.  Anyone have any issues with using FP+ this way?



If you have FP booked only on your party tickets no one has reported any issues. If you have them booked on other park days and the party you’ll need to keep a close eye on your email because there’s a chance you’ll get the “dreaded email” saying you have more days of FP booked than you have days of valid tickets and lose your last day of FPs.


----------



## rteetz

SquashBanana said:


> Space Mountain is usually quite dim but not pitch darkness. There is a small amount of light where you can sort of see the track and support beams at certain points in the ride. I want to say there’s some projections of stars and planets on the ceiling as well but it been a while since I’ve ridden so I’m not 100% sure.


Yes there are some planets and stars usually projected on the ceiling.


----------



## Haley R

BravePrincessMerida said:


> They don’t even have the stars lit with the Halloween layover, it’s literally complete darkness.


That sounds awesome to me!


----------



## LoganBrown1990

disxlovee said:


> Hello! I just saw a report from yesterday that Minnie now meets by herself in Storybook Circus and there is no longer a separate Daisy/Donald line. Any truth to that rumor? Trying to re-strategize appropriately.



I'm curious about this as well!


----------



## SquashBanana

rteetz said:


> Yes there are some planets and stars usually projected on the ceiling.



I thought so, thanks!


----------



## BriarRose59

Dessert party question. Someone posted a picture earlier of the desserts at the party and I can't find it. Are any of the MNSSHP exclusive desserts offered at the dessert party?


----------



## Cluelyss

BriarRose59 said:


> Dessert party question. Someone posted a picture earlier of the desserts at the party and I can't find it. Are any of the party exclusive desserts offered at the party?


Yes, it looks like most, if not all of them, were offered.


----------



## BriarRose59

Thanks, Cluelyss!


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone who met the gravediggers last night (or last year), do they leave at a certain time to get ready for the parade? My current plan has us meeting them somewhere between 8:30 and 9:00 but wondering if that’s too close to parade time, and I should adjust?


----------



## chiisai

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Can anyone give details about the Disney Junior dance party? Was it going on all night or only for a certain time?



It was going on whenever we walked by, maybe 2 or 3 times during the night.  It looked awesome, with Mike, Sully and another monster dancing right up with the kids (and adults).  My son was dancing along for a bit. I’m sorry; I don’t have details.


----------



## Dentam

Thanks for all the reports from the first party!  I'll probably be skipping SM if it's just in total darkness.  I thought there would be ghost projections or something like that.


----------



## dachsie

Best Aunt said:


> I enjoyed watching the fireworks from a spot along the water across from the Shootin Arcade.  There are photographers along there who will take your picture with fireworks in the background - look for the big pumpkin.


Are you referring to Frontierland area?


----------



## paopiru

We'll be attending 25th oct party and will be in the park since early morning. Does someone have info about the time the wristbands for the party are available in Philarmagic? We won't be doing the bypass so we will try to be in line for Jack and Sally as early as possible.


----------



## Cluelyss

Did anyone notice if there was a magic shot over by Ariel’s Grotto last night? Last year it was the Skeleton Dance:


----------



## Best Aunt

dachsie said:


> Are you referring to Frontierland area?



Yes, last night  I happened to be in Frontierland near Country Bears and the Shootin Arcade when the fireworks started and I realized they were over the water, not over the castle.  i stood next to the water and got a great view.  I did not have to stake out a spot.


----------



## Best Aunt

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone who met the gravediggers last night (or last year), do they leave at a certain time to get ready for the parade? My current plan has us meeting them somewhere between 8:30 and 9:00 but wondering if that’s too close to parade time, and I should adjust?



Not sure about the parade but I know they were not there during the fireworks.


----------



## Best Aunt

Cluelyss said:


> Did anyone notice if there was a magic shot over by Ariel’s Grotto last night? Last year it was the Skeleton Dance:
> View attachment 344709



I did not notice a magic shot listed on the map there.


----------



## AEA1127

I noticed on the party map that it said "Special Thanks to Gogo Squeeze." Were they passing out the pouches at any of the candy stops?


----------



## Rich M

Can someone tell me what a Halloween Cinamon Roll is?


----------



## abnihon

Is anyone planning on the 8:35 HP and 9:15 parade?  Or is it cutting it too close?


----------



## cab0ad

I want to see trick or treat haul pics! Any special stops with different candy? Anyone do the allergy candy trick or treat?


----------



## Best Aunt

AEA1127 said:


> I noticed on the party map that it said "Special Thanks to Gogo Squeeze." Were they passing out the pouches at any of the candy stops?



I didn’t get any and I hit most of the stops.  But I did see people with them.


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

Rich M said:


> Can someone tell me what a Halloween Cinamon Roll is?



It’s the Mickey cinnamon roll (found at Main Street Bakery) with orange colored icing and a chocolate spider web garnish.


----------



## NLW814

capegirl said:


> This was our first MNSSHP. I am not a parade person, and I have to say that this parade was amazingly well done. The gravediggers stole the show; their routine was awesome! As first timers at this event, we were a little disoriented, and we thought the crowd level was very high.
> Some of the candy lines were very long, and we had to skip some of them. The biggest disappointment of the event; the super long lines for the characters. Sadly, we did not have the ability to stand for over an hour for photos so we had to bypass every character. The 7 Dwarfs were hidden away in a tent, so we couldn't even see them. I feel strongly that due to the crowd levels, FP+ was needed especially for the characters. DGS has a DAS and cannot wait very long in lines so this became a problem last night.
> We spent a good deal of time waiting in lines last night, even to buy the Halloween merchandise. Way too much waiting for a ticketed event. I don't know; maybe they oversold. We loved the parade and Hallowishes, but not overly impressed with much else.



I agree completely with everything you said here!


----------



## jmoney4080

did anyone do Disney Junior dance Party? Was Vamparina there?


----------



## gerryrobinson

jmoney4080 said:


> did anyone do Disney Junior dance Party? Was Vamparina there?


Someone said no Vamparina


----------



## SDSorority

cab0ad said:


> I want to see trick or treat haul pics! Any special stops with different candy? Anyone do the allergy candy trick or treat?



I second this- just wondering if the allergy offerings are the same as last year!  I have seen ZERO posts about it so far on any YouTube video, Instagram, Blog, Google Photo..... nada!


***UPDATED A FEW POSTS DOWN!  I FOUND A PHOTO!!***


----------



## Tonyz

keishashadow said:


> More



Great pics! Couple questions: What’s the dessert next to the poison apple cupcakes on the left? What did the chocolate bark taste like? And what is the thing on the left of the Worms and Dirt?

The spread for this dessert party actually looks fantastic. The desserts look good and there’s a lot of them, and cheeseburger spring roles, cheese and crackers, and dip are nice savory selections. If I didn’t have to buy a ticket for the Halloween party I think I’d go to this!


----------



## mousefan73

guys we are on the bench if we do this or not this year... We have two options.. Aug. 28th which is a tues.. or Sept. 7th a Friday......    which one will be significant less crowds? I would think the tuesday, right?  We are waiting last minute too if we do this to buy tix as weather is always an issue. 

28th aug or 07 Sept?


----------



## chicagoshannon

I read that the GO GO Squeeze was at the Tom Sawyer dock treat station.  Also read that Vamparina will not be at the dance party until October 1.


----------



## mamapenguin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Amazing!
> 
> "Hey, we haven't changed much at MNSSHP for quite awhile - let's do a SM overlay!  They love it at DL."
> "Sounds great!  We can market that and get a lot of people back that stopped with the parties when we increased the price but added nothing."
> "Hey, I got it!  Let's pipe in some new music to our cheesy speakers we clamped onto the coaster frame work.  And then turn out the lights!"
> "Sounds great!  New marketing, more guests, save money on electricity!"
> "Done!  Awesome ideas everyone."


Not everyone loves ghost galaxy. Dark will be just fine for Space. I do wish they would do the Holiday Haunted Mansion overlay that DLR does.


----------



## jmoney4080

gerryrobinson said:


> Someone said no Vamparina


 devastating


----------



## SDSorority

Just spotted these awesome allergy-free options!  They're really (REALLY) stepping up their game this year!!!!  Between my husband and myself, we are gluten/grain/dairy/soy/legume/nut/seed/nightshade free, and I see GOGO SQUEEZE, which my husband and I BOTH can have, and the Enjoy Life Morsels which I can have in moderation, as well as non-food craft kits!  YAY!   https://www.websta.one/media/Bmn4n1tAnmp


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mamapenguin said:


> Not everyone loves ghost galaxy. Dark will be just fine for Space. I do wish they would do the Holiday Haunted Mansion overlay that DLR does.



It's more that the definition of overlay would not typically mean turning off the lights.   It wasn't about replicating Ghost Galaxy.


----------



## MPLsDad

AEA1127 said:


> I noticed on the party map that it said "Special Thanks to Gogo Squeeze." Were they passing out the pouches at any of the candy stops?


Gogo Squeeze pouches were being distributed at the Trick or Treat station where you load for Tom Sawyer Island.


----------



## chiisai

Oops, deleted; already answered.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

NLW814 said:


> I agree completely with everything you said here!



Me three!! As someone who goes to this ticketed event every year as tradition, we are getting more & more worn down by it.

Is it amazing? Yes! But the lines!!! Oh, the lines!! My kids kinda get annoyed because it seems like we have to pick and choose a lot what we can manage to fit in. And we get there always by 4:30!

I wish they would just go ahead and put out merchandise carts for the MNSSHP specific merchandise and be done with it.

And who knows what the solution could be for such long character wait lines. We managed to get Jack Sparrow last year, and a few others but this year I hope we get one with the Dwarves or Jack & Sally. But i don’t want to be in a huge line! It sure does suck up a lot of party time. 

I sure do miss the crowd levels circa 2009 ish lol!!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

mousefan73 said:


> guys we are on the bench if we do this or not this year... We have two options.. Aug. 28th which is a tues.. or Sept. 7th a Friday......    which one will be significant less crowds? I would think the tuesday, right?  We are waiting last minute too if we do this to buy tix as weather is always an issue.
> 
> 28th aug or 07 Sept?



We always go on a Tuesday. I avoid weekend parties as that’s typically when the locals go too! Not sure it would be a super significant difference but I would still wager a Friday being more crowded than Tuesday. Historically it usually is.


----------



## mamapenguin

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's more that the definition of overlay would not typically mean turning off the lights.   It wasn't about replicating Ghost Galaxy.


Agreed. The only SM overlay I’ve liked was hyperspace. I do feel like darker is better for SM, my daughter doesn’t care for how lit WDW SM is compared to DLR SM. But you are right, it isn’t an overlay. 
I wonder if the SM change is only during the parties or if it is for the whole Halloween season? I’m just thinking about what to fast pass.


----------



## coolingjupiter

I’ve been following most of the updates and I’ve read about lines for rides, treat trails, characters, and merchandise...but are there any locations that are nuts for buying party-specific treats?  I’ve always heard that Sleepy Hollow gets crazy.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

mamapenguin said:


> Agreed. The only SM overlay I’ve liked was hyperspace. I do feel like darker is better for SM, my daughter doesn’t care for how lit WDW SM is compared to DLR SM. But you are right, it isn’t an overlay.
> I wonder if the SM change is only during the parties or if it is for the whole Halloween season? I’m just thinking about what to fast pass.



My understanding is that this is only during the parties.  During the day all the normal effects are on.


----------



## jacobzking

So will both versions (Terrace and Garden view) both have the same dessert/food selection? 

 I booked the cheaper Garden view cause it has a seed bet of having a good view, but also cause it’ll save me from having to stand in several different lines for the different Halloween Party treats (Gracey, Doom Buggie, Leota, etc...). 

I just wanna make sure the Garden view will have all those same treats that Keisha posted.


----------



## MPLsDad

All about our Trick or Treat Haul - 4 people in total, no allergies.

*Candy / Quantity*
AppleApple GoGo Squeeze 3
AppleCinnamon GoGo Squeeze 7
Twix (Fun Sized) (White) 16
Skittles (Fun Sized) (Original) 95
Skittles (Fun Sized) (Sour) 36
M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) 25
M&Ms (Full Sized) (Caramel) 16
Twix (Fun Sized) (Dark) 16
Maltesers (Fun Sized) 27
M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut) 55
Snickers (Fun Sized) (Crispers) 64
Snickers (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) (Squared) 28
Snickers (Fun Sized) (Real Peanut Butter) 8
Dove Circles (Mocha & Latte) 15
Dove Circles (Peanut Butter) 1
Skittles (Fun Sized) (Wild Berry) 57
M&Ms (Fun Sized) 81
Lifesaver Gummies (Big Rings) 53
M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Caramel) 47
Lifesaver Gummies 67
3 Musketeers (Fun Sized) 44
Snickers (Fun Sized) 7
Snickers (Minis) 105
Dove Minis 83
Twix (Fun Sized) (Left) 78
Milky Way (Minis) (Midnight) 16
Milky Way (Fun Sized) 43
Milky Way (Minis) 79
Twix (Fun Sized) (Right) 71
Starburst (Original) 106
Starburst (FaveREDS) 123

Total Pieces: *1472*
Total Weight:  *49.5 pounds* 

Went to most stations, sometimes multiple times.  Did not get to Country Bears.  Best stations for volume were Philharmagic and Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor.  Cast members were generous with candy, energetic and very excited about the different costumes they recognized - especially those that were not typical or showed creativity.  

Sorcerer cards were easy to get - out in front of the firehouse and the castmember marked your wristband with a sharpie.

Ride overlays were unimpressive - 
SM in the dark was even more jarring and the music did not plus the experience as it was not Halloween themed, just thumping.  

POTC - There was a pirate in the load area announcing to be on the lookout for Gunpowder Pete.  Gunpowder Pete was a live pirate on a bridge towards the end.  I had to laugh as the interaction went something like this. GPP:  Yo Ho, Yo Ho, I am Gunpowder Pete...And then we sailed under.  We didn't see any other evidence of live characters.  Overall this seemed like a distraction to me and a way to lure people into rides. 

Teacups - visibly striking lighting effects but the music wasn't themed when we passed.  It was cool to see though.

A highlight is the Haunted Mansion lighting and watching the characters on the lawn.  That is the best ride plussing that is done!

The special snacks that we tried were fine.  We had the Hades Nachos that were nothing special but you could fix them any way you wanted at the fixins bar at Pecos Bill.  My kids said the cider donuts and caramel pretzel were fine.  Their favorite was the frozen apple cider.  All of these were available at the Outpost behind Pecos Bill's.  It was a hot night so we didn't eat much but had our share of ice water, soda and a LaFou's Brew as well.

The merch was plentiful as far as we could tell but we usually only get what we really want BADLY.  I found headless horseman and light up gargoyle ornaments to buy.  Neither are party specific.  We are past tshirts, popcorn buckets and pins, but everything we saw was well designed/themed.

The parade and fireworks are amazing as always and the Halloween themed music and lighting in each area of the park really set the stage for a fun evening.  We have done all of the characters so we don't wait in line for them anymore, but it is always exciting to have their presence in the park.  At one point Cruella was back by Be Our Guest with no line (close to the end of the party) and she was a hoot to watch.

If you need an air conditioned escape, I highly recommend the Philharmagic Theater that plays spooky cartoons on a loop - catch Spooky Scary Skeletons or Mr. Toad if you can.

Can't wait to go back next year!!!


----------



## jenjersnap

Wow, I cannot believe you counted it all, @MPLsDad! Very impressive haul!


----------



## dachsie

Holy cow!  That's a haul of candy!


----------



## ajh88

DisneyWishes14 said:


> For those who are there tonight, did anyone notice what time they did the switch-over for the special Halloween lighting/sound effects for PoTC, Tea Party and Space?  I was planning on being at PoTC right at 7 pm to experience the special MNSSHP pirates, but would love to do it earlier if they switch over sooner.  Thanks for any info!



I’m not sure about Pirates but Space switched over about 6:50 pm. We weren’t in the queue and they took the ride down for maybe 5-10 minutes. It came back up at 6:53 (I texted DH from line).


----------



## CvilleDiane

mamapenguin said:


> Agreed. The only SM overlay I’ve liked was hyperspace. I do feel like darker is better for SM, my daughter doesn’t care for how lit WDW SM is compared to DLR SM. But you are right, it isn’t an overlay.
> I wonder if the SM change is only during the parties or if it is for the whole Halloween season? I’m just thinking about what to fast pass.



SM was normal during the day yesterday. The "overlay" was only during the party.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CvilleDiane said:


> SM was normal during the day yesterday. The "overlay" was only during the party.





ajh88 said:


> I’m not sure about Pirates but Space switched over about 6:50 pm. We weren’t in the queue and they took the ride down for maybe 5-10 minutes. It came back up at 6:53 (I texted DH from line).



Glad to hear both of these reports as we have FPs from 5:30-6:00 but don’t want to do the version with the party layover.


----------



## bethbuchall

capegirl said:


> This was our first MNSSHP. I am not a parade person, and I have to say that this parade was amazingly well done. The gravediggers stole the show; their routine was awesome! As first timers at this event, we were a little disoriented, and we thought the crowd level was very high.
> Some of the candy lines were very long, and we had to skip some of them. The biggest disappointment of the event; the super long lines for the characters. Sadly, we did not have the ability to stand for over an hour for photos so we had to bypass every character. The 7 Dwarfs were hidden away in a tent, so we couldn't even see them. I feel strongly that due to the crowd levels, FP+ was needed especially for the characters. DGS has a DAS and cannot wait very long in lines so this became a problem last night.
> We spent a good deal of time waiting in lines last night, even to buy the Halloween merchandise. Way too much waiting for a ticketed event. I don't know; maybe they oversold. We loved the parade and Hallowishes, but not overly impressed with much else.



This was my second MNSSHP and my husband’s and son’s first. We did have a great time, but I agree with how crowded it was. Last year my daughter and I practically walked on rides and through treat stations and felt little me we had room to walk around and observe without crowds pressing on us every moment. Last night felt packed almost everywhere. We don’t care about the characters, so at least we didn’t have those lines. I felt like I couldn’t even get near the merchandise. I will say that they were passing out handfuls of candy this year vs. the one or two pieces at each stop last year.


----------



## ajh88

abnihon said:


> Any update on where to buy headless horseman straw clip?



I got mine at Casey’s. You can mobile order it and skip the crazy line if you want. They may have been other places too but for sure there!


----------



## ajh88

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I'm curious about this as well!



We did not stand in line, but Minnie, Daisy, and Donald were all three out in the Casey Jr splash area. 

Storybook circus tent is taken over by the Dwarves (presumably do their super long line can be inside and in AC).


----------



## Best Aunt

MPLsDad said:


> Gogo Squeeze pouches were being distributed at the Trick or Treat station where you load for Tom Sawyer Island.



I missed that one.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

ajh88 said:


> We did not stand in line, but Minnie, Daisy, and Donald were all three out in the Casey Jr splash area.



Great! Did you happen to notice if they were doing the same line for all three or if there was one line for Minnie and another for Donald/Daisy?


----------



## elle101me

bluejasmine said:


> I saw pics of it and videos on youtube.. I want it as well..





coolingjupiter said:


> Somewhere I had seen a doom buggy from the haunted mansion being sold and when you pressed a button or something, it played some of the classic phrases from the attraction.  It might not be special for Halloween, but I really want it!  Did I make it up? Did anybody see it?  If so, do you know where I can get one?


According to the cast member at Memento Mori last night, they came out about a week and a half ago and sold out immediately. I was bummed.


----------



## Livelovedance

I apologize if I’m answering questions that were already answered. I read through quickly to try to see which were answered already, but I might have missed some!



abnihon said:


> I’ve never shopped for party merchandise before.  Is it a madhouse?
> I was planning to go to Emporium right at 4.
> Is Hocus Pocus spirit jersey in that main line?


(Edited to add: It wasn’t a madhouse at all when we went!)
Yes, the Hocus Pocus spirit jersey was in the main line, and when we got there (probably 7:40ish) there were plenty of them!



kyomagi said:


> It sounds like SM had issues with the overlay and it was flat out not working.  I wonder if someone can confirm, because if its just a soundtrack, i'll go during the day before the party and spend that time getting candy





CvilleDiane said:


> I asked Guest Services if that was actually the space mountain overlay last night or if it was broken, as I've seen reports of both. I won't ride in the dark with DD7 when we go next month, so wanted to know for sure.  FWIW MK guest services CM confirmed it was supposed to be dark.  I'll keep an eye on reports from future parties because it's just one CM.


They had a sign posted as you entered the line stating that it would be in complete darkness (I’m not sure if those were the exact words used).




MPLsDad said:


> At one point Cruella was back by Be Our Guest with no line (close to the end of the party) and she was a hoot to watch.


Just wanted to mention, we got photos with Winnie the Pooh and friends and were towards the end of their first set. We also saw Cruella in the walkway behind the carousel that leads to Be Our Guest with no line.


----------



## ajh88

I’ll add our 2 cents worth. We’ve been going to the parties since 2008. Last night was the most crowded I’ve ever seen BUT it’s also the only sold out one we have attended. We would not have chosen the first party but timing wise it was the only option.

Overlays - I thought Pirates was “meh” - I guess I had built it up more in my mind. It wasn’t something I’d wait a long time to do again but we always ride it during the party anyway. Tea Cups was fun with the lighting and music (it wasn’t spooky per se but not the normal soundtrack) and I loved Space, although I didn’t hear much over my screaming. It is *pitch*black*. I couldn’t see my daughter in front of me. Yes, it was jarring and jerky, as always, but that was probably my favorite ride on Space ever. **They did do rider swap for Space. The first CM said they were only doing manual swap but by the time DD and I rode, they were doing MagicBand FP. The CM let DH and DD into the line, thankfully.  And agree with the PP’s about HM - easily the best party specific upgrades that they’ve done for years!  My take on thr “overlays” is that they have to be something easily turned on and off to keep them party specific so perhaps that is why they aren’t as elaborate as my imagination made them. 

Candy lines - long but moved fast. Even in super long lines (I’m looking at you Carousel of Progress) were less than 5 minutes. Generous handfuls everywhere we went too.

Character lines - LONG. We knew to expect it and Moana was our only must do. We waited a bit over an hour and finished with her before the party officially started. I wanted to see Stitch but his line looked bananas.

Parade and fireworks were on point as always. We walked up and got a spot on Main St near the bakery for the fireworks about 10 minutes before they started. Then slid over and got a curb seat for the parade.

Waits and crowds did not seem to decrease by much as the party wore on - maybe because it was a Friday or the first party, or both. 

We had a good time but did not feel as prepared as we had for past parties. I do wish they offered some sort of Fastpass type system for the character meets at the parties, but other than that, I’m sure we will be back!


----------



## ajh88

LoganBrown1990 said:


> Great! Did you happen to notice if they were doing the same line for all three or if there was one line for Minnie and another for Donald/Daisy?



I’m sorry - I didn’t look closely enough. DH says he thought it looked like Minnie has one line and the Ducks had another but take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## Haley R

Anyone know what the LE magic band effects are?


----------



## coolingjupiter

elle101me said:


> According to the cast member at Memento Mori last night, they came out about a week and a half ago and sold out immediately. I was bummed.



Ugh!  Not surprising, though!  Thank you!


----------



## mamapenguin

Princess_Nikki said:


> We always go on a Tuesday. I avoid weekend parties as that’s typically when the locals go too! Not sure it would be a super significant difference but I would still wager a Friday being more crowded than Tuesday. Historically it usually is.


That’s funny because the locals I know have tickets to Tuesday parties....


----------



## abnihon

ajh88 said:


> I’ll add our 2 cents worth. We’ve been going to the parties since 2008. Last night was the most crowded I’ve ever seen BUT it’s also the only sold out one we have attended. We would not have chosen the first party but timing wise it was the only option.
> 
> Overlays - I thought Pirates was “meh” - I guess I had built it up more in my mind. It wasn’t something I’d wait a long time to do again but we always ride it during the party anyway. Tea Cups was fun with the lighting and music (it wasn’t spooky per se but not the normal soundtrack) and I loved Space, although I didn’t hear much over my screaming. It is *pitch*black*. I couldn’t see my daughter in front of me. Yes, it was jarring and jerky, as always, but that was probably my favorite ride on Space ever. **They did do rider swap for Space. The first CM said they were only doing manual swap but by the time DD and I rode, they were doing MagicBand FP. The CM let DH and DD into the line, thankfully.  And agree with the PP’s about HM - easily the best party specific upgrades that they’ve done for years!  My take on thr “overlays” is that they have to be something easily turned on and off to keep them party specific so perhaps that is why they aren’t as elaborate as my imagination made them.
> 
> Candy lines - long but moved fast. Even in super long lines (I’m looking at you Carousel of Progress) were less than 5 minutes. Generous handfuls everywhere we went too.
> 
> Character lines - LONG. We knew to expect it and Moana was our only must do. We waited a bit over an hour and finished with her before the party officially started. I wanted to see Stitch but his line looked bananas.
> 
> Parade and fireworks were on point as always. We walked up and got a spot on Main St near the bakery for the fireworks about 10 minutes before they started. Then slid over and got a curb seat for the parade.
> 
> Waits and crowds did not seem to decrease by much as the party wore on - maybe because it was a Friday or the first party, or both.
> 
> We had a good time but did not feel as prepared as we had for past parties. I do wish they offered some sort of Fastpass type system for the character meets at the parties, but other than that, I’m sure we will be back!



That’s my plan with Moana - to get in line about 5:45 and be done by 7.
Good to hear it’s doable!


----------



## Dug720

ajh88 said:


> I’ll add our 2 cents worth. We’ve been going to the parties since 2008. Last night was the most crowded I’ve ever seen BUT it’s also the only sold out one we have attended. We would not have chosen the first party but timing wise it was the only option.
> 
> Overlays - I thought Pirates was “meh” - I guess I had built it up more in my mind. It wasn’t something I’d wait a long time to do again but we always ride it during the party anyway. Tea Cups was fun with the lighting and music (it wasn’t spooky per se but not the normal soundtrack) and I loved Space, although I didn’t hear much over my screaming. It is *pitch*black*. I couldn’t see my daughter in front of me. Yes, it was jarring and jerky, as always, but that was probably my favorite ride on Space ever. **They did do rider swap for Space. The first CM said they were only doing manual swap but by the time DD and I rode, they were doing MagicBand FP. The CM let DH and DD into the line, thankfully.  And agree with the PP’s about HM - easily the best party specific upgrades that they’ve done for years!  My take on thr “overlays” is that they have to be something easily turned on and off to keep them party specific so perhaps that is why they aren’t as elaborate as my imagination made them.
> 
> Candy lines - long but moved fast. Even in super long lines (I’m looking at you Carousel of Progress) were less than 5 minutes. Generous handfuls everywhere we went too.
> 
> Character lines - LONG. We knew to expect it and Moana was our only must do. We waited a bit over an hour and finished with her before the party officially started. I wanted to see Stitch but his line looked bananas.
> 
> Parade and fireworks were on point as always. We walked up and got a spot on Main St near the bakery for the fireworks about 10 minutes before they started. Then slid over and got a curb seat for the parade.
> 
> Waits and crowds did not seem to decrease by much as the party wore on - maybe because it was a Friday or the first party, or both.
> 
> We had a good time but did not feel as prepared as we had for past parties. I do wish they offered some sort of Fastpass type system for the character meets at the parties, but other than that, I’m sure we will be back!



Thanks for the info - especially about Moana. Meeting her is my primary goal - did you line up at 4? (She, the parade, and the fireworks are my only must-dos. Well, and having fun.  Haunted Mansion is up there also. Everything else is pretty optional for me.)


----------



## nicky89

Livelovedance said:


> I apologize if I’m answering questions that were already answered. I read through quickly to try to see which were answered already, but I might have missed some!
> 
> 
> (Edited to add: It wasn’t a madhouse at all when we went!)
> Yes, the Hocus Pocus spirit jersey was in the main line, and when we got there (probably 7:40ish) there were plenty of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a sign posted as you entered the line stating that it would be in complete darkness (I’m not sure if those were the exact words used).
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to mention, we got photos with Winnie the Pooh and friends and were towards the end of their first set. We also saw Cruella in the walkway behind the carousel that leads to Be Our Guest with no line.


What time did you get in line for pooh? It’s the only character we want to do and want an idea of when to get in line. Thanks


----------



## bhardy

Anyone know if the length of stay cups are the Halloween ones yet?  I’m checking in next Sat.


----------



## dachsie

Livelovedance said:


> I apologize if I’m answering questions that were already answered. I read through quickly to try to see which were answered already, but I might have missed some!
> 
> 
> (Edited to add: It wasn’t a madhouse at all when we went!)
> Yes, the Hocus Pocus spirit jersey was in the main line, and when we got there (probably 7:40ish) there were plenty of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had a sign posted as you entered the line stating that it would be in complete darkness (I’m not sure if those were the exact words used).
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to mention, we got photos with Winnie the Pooh and friends and were towards the end of their first set. We also saw Cruella in the walkway behind the carousel that leads to Be Our Guest with no line.


What time did you get in line for Pooh and friends?


----------



## Lsdolphin

coolingjupiter said:


> Somewhere I had seen a doom buggy from the haunted mansion being sold and when you pressed a button or something, it played some of the classic phrases from the attraction.  It might not be special for Halloween, but I really want it!  Did I make it up? Did anybody see it?  If so, do you know where I can get one?




I saw that post as well and I was surprised that it said the doom buggy was available at the Christmas Shop. I would have thought it would be sold at the shop just outside of the Haunted Mansion Memento Mori, where they take the wonderful spooky photographs.


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> Anyone know what the LE magic band effects are?


DFB said in their video it glows in the dark


----------



## DisneyWishes14

ajh88 said:


> I’m not sure about Pirates but Space switched over about 6:50 pm. We weren’t in the queue and they took the ride down for maybe 5-10 minutes. It came back up at 6:53 (I texted DH from line).



Thank you so much!


----------



## disneydentist

Best Aunt said:


> Yes, last night  I happened to be in Frontierland near Country Bears and the Shootin Arcade when the fireworks started and I realized they were over the water, not over the castle.  i stood next to the water and got a great view.  I did not have to stake out a spot.


Was the music piped in?


----------



## Lsdolphin

So in general it seems obvious that a Tuesday party is recommended over a Friday night party. However Touring Plans park crowd tracker is showing  MK crowds at a level *1* on Friday, 8/31 and MK crowds at a level of *4* on monday, Sept. 3rd So would it better to attend the Friday, 8/31 party instead of the Monday 9/3 party????


----------



## 1lilspark

Lsdolphin said:


> So in general it seems obvious that a Tuesday party is recommended over a Friday night party. However Touring Plans park crowd tracker is showing  MK crowds at a level *1* on Friday, 8/31 and MK crowds at a level of *4* on monday, Sept. 3rd So would it better to attend the Friday, 8/31 party instead of the Monday 9/3 party????


September 3rd is Labor Day FWIW


----------



## Lsdolphin

1lilspark said:


> September 3rd is Labor Day FWIW




Yes, I am aware of that but was thinking that a lot of kids start school the next day so families might might be leaving for home that day. Also local families would prefer a Friday night since it wouldn't be a school night.


----------



## Cluelyss

jacobzking said:


> So will both versions (Terrace and Garden view) both have the same dessert/food selection?
> 
> I booked the cheaper Garden view cause it has a seed bet of having a good view, but also cause it’ll save me from having to stand in several different lines for the different Halloween Party treats (Gracey, Doom Buggie, Leota, etc...).
> 
> I just wanna make sure the Garden view will have all those same treats that Keisha posted.


Yes, the dessert spread is the same for both parties.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

mamapenguin said:


> That’s funny because the locals I know have tickets to Tuesday parties....


 
Only the ones who know better than to go on a weekend!! But, really, most locals go on weekends because of school & work.


----------



## bethbuchall

MPLsDad said:


> All about our Trick or Treat Haul - 4 people in total, no allergies.
> 
> *Candy / Quantity*
> AppleApple GoGo Squeeze 3
> AppleCinnamon GoGo Squeeze 7
> Twix (Fun Sized) (White) 16
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Original) 95
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Sour) 36
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) 25
> M&Ms (Full Sized) (Caramel) 16
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Dark) 16
> Maltesers (Fun Sized) 27
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut) 55
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Crispers) 64
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) (Squared) 28
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Real Peanut Butter) 8
> Dove Circles (Mocha & Latte) 15
> Dove Circles (Peanut Butter) 1
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Wild Berry) 57
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) 81
> Lifesaver Gummies (Big Rings) 53
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Caramel) 47
> Lifesaver Gummies 67
> 3 Musketeers (Fun Sized) 44
> Snickers (Fun Sized) 7
> Snickers (Minis) 105
> Dove Minis 83
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Left) 78
> Milky Way (Minis) (Midnight) 16
> Milky Way (Fun Sized) 43
> Milky Way (Minis) 79
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Right) 71
> Starburst (Original) 106
> Starburst (FaveREDS) 123
> 
> Total Pieces: *1472*
> Total Weight:  *49.5 pounds*
> 
> Went to most stations, sometimes multiple times.  Did not get to Country Bears.  Best stations for volume were Philharmagic and Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor.  Cast members were generous with candy, energetic and very excited about the different costumes they recognized - especially those that were not typical or showed creativity.
> 
> Sorcerer cards were easy to get - out in front of the firehouse and the castmember marked your wristband with a sharpie.
> 
> Ride overlays were unimpressive -
> SM in the dark was even more jarring and the music did not plus the experience as it was not Halloween themed, just thumping.
> 
> POTC - There was a pirate in the load area announcing to be on the lookout for Gunpowder Pete.  Gunpowder Pete was a live pirate on a bridge towards the end.  I had to laugh as the interaction went something like this. GPP:  Yo Ho, Yo Ho, I am Gunpowder Pete...And then we sailed under.  We didn't see any other evidence of live characters.  Overall this seemed like a distraction to me and a way to lure people into rides.
> 
> Teacups - visibly striking lighting effects but the music wasn't themed when we passed.  It was cool to see though.
> 
> A highlight is the Haunted Mansion lighting and watching the characters on the lawn.  That is the best ride plussing that is done!
> 
> The special snacks that we tried were fine.  We had the Hades Nachos that were nothing special but you could fix them any way you wanted at the fixins bar at Pecos Bill.  My kids said the cider donuts and caramel pretzel were fine.  Their favorite was the frozen apple cider.  All of these were available at the Outpost behind Pecos Bill's.  It was a hot night so we didn't eat much but had our share of ice water, soda and a LaFou's Brew as well.
> 
> The merch was plentiful as far as we could tell but we usually only get what we really want BADLY.  I found headless horseman and light up gargoyle ornaments to buy.  Neither are party specific.  We are past tshirts, popcorn buckets and pins, but everything we saw was well designed/themed.
> 
> The parade and fireworks are amazing as always and the Halloween themed music and lighting in each area of the park really set the stage for a fun evening.  We have done all of the characters so we don't wait in line for them anymore, but it is always exciting to have their presence in the park.  At one point Cruella was back by Be Our Guest with no line (close to the end of the party) and she was a hoot to watch.
> 
> If you need an air conditioned escape, I highly recommend the Philharmagic Theater that plays spooky cartoons on a loop - catch Spooky Scary Skeletons or Mr. Toad if you can.
> 
> Can't wait to go back next year!!!



That's quite a haul! I didn’t count or weigh ours, but they were much more generous than they were at the party my daughter and I went to last year. Unfortunately, the A/C went out in my minivan, and much of our chocolate is now melted. I’m sure it will taste just fine once it solidifies again, and I guess we’ll have to eat all of it instead of passing it out at Halloween. Oh, the struggle!  

Gunpowder Pete interacted more with our boat, but I think we were backed up to a stop at that point. He was funny. At one point he asked if we were looking for him. I think I was the only one who answered, and he pointed right at me and said, “You never saw me, right?!” There was also a female pirate in one of the cells in the queue area. I kind of passed by there quickly, but I saw others over talking with her. 

Overall, it was a bit too chaotic for me, and my husband didn’t want to shop or eat, so I missed all of that.


----------



## bethbuchall

disneydentist said:


> Was the music piped in?



It was where we were standing near the Trick or Treat stop by Tom Sawyer.


----------



## cdurham1

MPLsDad said:


> All about our Trick or Treat Haul - 4 people in total, no allergies.
> 
> *Candy / Quantity*
> AppleApple GoGo Squeeze 3
> AppleCinnamon GoGo Squeeze 7
> Twix (Fun Sized) (White) 16
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Original) 95
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Sour) 36
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) 25
> M&Ms (Full Sized) (Caramel) 16
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Dark) 16
> Maltesers (Fun Sized) 27
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut) 55
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Crispers) 64
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) (Squared) 28
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Real Peanut Butter) 8
> Dove Circles (Mocha & Latte) 15
> Dove Circles (Peanut Butter) 1
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Wild Berry) 57
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) 81
> Lifesaver Gummies (Big Rings) 53
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Caramel) 47
> Lifesaver Gummies 67
> 3 Musketeers (Fun Sized) 44
> Snickers (Fun Sized) 7
> Snickers (Minis) 105
> Dove Minis 83
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Left) 78
> Milky Way (Minis) (Midnight) 16
> Milky Way (Fun Sized) 43
> Milky Way (Minis) 79
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Right) 71
> Starburst (Original) 106
> Starburst (FaveREDS) 123
> 
> Total Pieces: *1472*
> Total Weight:  *49.5 pounds*



I am a little disappointed you didn't put this list in alphabetical order


----------



## Princess_Nikki

elle101me said:


> According to the cast member at Memento Mori last night, they came out about a week and a half ago and sold out immediately. I was bummed.



In regards to the Doom Buggy souvenir...maybe it is sold out at Memento Mori BUT they still have them at the Christmas shoppe at Disney Springs!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

cdurham1 said:


> I am a little disappointed you didn't put this list in alphabetical order


 Lol!!


----------



## CoachTI

Did anyone meet Lotso? It is our only character must do. Wondering what time he came out and how long his wait was?


----------



## greg9x

Lsdolphin said:


> So in general it seems obvious that a Tuesday party is recommended over a Friday night party. However Touring Plans park crowd tracker is showing  MK crowds at a level *1* on Friday, 8/31 and MK crowds at a level of *4* on monday, Sept. 3rd So would it better to attend the Friday, 8/31 party instead of the Monday 9/3 party????



Don't believe the crowd levels... They said lower for this week too, but it's been pretty busy.


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> DFB said in their video it glows in the dark


I meant the effects on the FP scanners, but the glow in dark is a nice touch! I might just have to wait for magic band collectors to post a video later on. My band is coming by Tuesday!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

jenjersnap said:


> Wow, I cannot believe you counted it all, @MPLsDad! Very impressive haul!



When my children were in elementary school they were required to graph the haul for math.  (regular middle class public school)


----------



## Pdollar88

Livelovedance said:


> Just wanted to mention, we got photos with Winnie the Pooh and friends and were towards the end of their first set. We also saw Cruella in the walkway behind the carousel that leads to Be Our Guest with no line.



So Cruella still looked relatively stationary and gave the appearance of being available for photos? Also, does anyone know what time she appeared?

I am really hoping to meet her. It sounds like I shouldn't count on a Photopass photographer, but perhaps I can get a bystander to snap a photo or take a selfie.


----------



## mamapenguin

Lsdolphin said:


> So in general it seems obvious that a Tuesday party is recommended over a Friday night party. However Touring Plans park crowd tracker is showing  MK crowds at a level *1* on Friday, 8/31 and MK crowds at a level of *4* on monday, Sept. 3rd So would it better to attend the Friday, 8/31 party instead of the Monday 9/3 party????


9/3 is Labor Day, that is the problem.


----------



## ajh88

abnihon said:


> That’s my plan with Moana - to get in line about 5:45 and be done by 7.
> Good to hear it’s doable!



I would recommend lining up by 5’ish (or at least have a person in line from your party) and I would think you would be done by 6-6:15’ish. (We has several families around us where mom or dad was in line and kids were riding rides, getting food, etc - no biggie to us.


----------



## andrniki

bhardy said:


> Anyone know if the length of stay cups are the Halloween ones yet?  I’m checking in next Sat.


I'm at CBR right now and it's still the old cups, not the Halloween ones yet


----------



## ajh88

Dug720 said:


> Thanks for the info - especially about Moana. Meeting her is my primary goal - did you line up at 4? (She, the parade, and the fireworks are my only must-dos. Well, and having fun.  Haunted Mansion is up there also. Everything else is pretty optional for me.)



I got in line about 5:10 pm - had to stop at Tortuga Tavern to get my wrist band. She came out at 5:45 and we were done by about 6:05. I’d allow for about an hour if you get there around 5 pm.

And have fun!!  We enjoyed it despite the crowd and heat!!


----------



## cwis

Has anyone been able to rent a Minnie Van at the end of the August 17th party?

I am asking because there was a strong shortage last year, many guests, including myself, were not able to book one. This year, DW and I made a reservation at the CR to “skip the hassle”, and I wondered if the situation improved (which I hope it did, especially given the fact that party was sold out).

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## brockash

andrniki said:


> I'm at CBR right now and it's still the old cups, not the Halloween ones yet


Thx for replying...that's the 2nd resort I've heard only have the regular ones...it's a bummer they don't have them in time for their start of the season.


----------



## elle101me

Princess_Nikki said:


> In regards to the Doom Buggy souvenir...maybe it is sold out at Memento Mori BUT they still have them at the Christmas shoppe at Disney Springs!!


Seriously? I was just there a few hours ago and I looked but didn’t see it. Ugh!


----------



## j2thomason

Does anyone know what time Elvis Stitch is coming out and how long his line is??


----------



## hereforthechurros

MPLsDad said:


> All about our Trick or Treat Haul - 4 people in total, no allergies.
> 
> *Candy / Quantity*
> AppleApple GoGo Squeeze 3
> AppleCinnamon GoGo Squeeze 7
> Twix (Fun Sized) (White) 16
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Original) 95
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Sour) 36
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) 25
> M&Ms (Full Sized) (Caramel) 16
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Dark) 16
> Maltesers (Fun Sized) 27
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut) 55
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Crispers) 64
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) (Squared) 28
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Real Peanut Butter) 8
> Dove Circles (Mocha & Latte) 15
> Dove Circles (Peanut Butter) 1
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Wild Berry) 57
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) 81
> Lifesaver Gummies (Big Rings) 53
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Caramel) 47
> Lifesaver Gummies 67
> 3 Musketeers (Fun Sized) 44
> Snickers (Fun Sized) 7
> Snickers (Minis) 105
> Dove Minis 83
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Left) 78
> Milky Way (Minis) (Midnight) 16
> Milky Way (Fun Sized) 43
> Milky Way (Minis) 79
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Right) 71
> Starburst (Original) 106
> Starburst (FaveREDS) 123
> 
> Total Pieces: *1472*
> Total Weight:  *49.5 pounds*
> 
> Went to most stations, sometimes multiple times.  Did not get to Country Bears.  Best stations for volume were Philharmagic and Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor.  Cast members were generous with candy, energetic and very excited about the different costumes they recognized - especially those that were not typical or showed creativity.
> 
> Sorcerer cards were easy to get - out in front of the firehouse and the castmember marked your wristband with a sharpie.
> 
> Ride overlays were unimpressive -
> SM in the dark was even more jarring and the music did not plus the experience as it was not Halloween themed, just thumping.
> 
> POTC - There was a pirate in the load area announcing to be on the lookout for Gunpowder Pete.  Gunpowder Pete was a live pirate on a bridge towards the end.  I had to laugh as the interaction went something like this. GPP:  Yo Ho, Yo Ho, I am Gunpowder Pete...And then we sailed under.  We didn't see any other evidence of live characters.  Overall this seemed like a distraction to me and a way to lure people into rides.
> 
> Teacups - visibly striking lighting effects but the music wasn't themed when we passed.  It was cool to see though.
> 
> A highlight is the Haunted Mansion lighting and watching the characters on the lawn.  That is the best ride plussing that is done!
> 
> The special snacks that we tried were fine.  We had the Hades Nachos that were nothing special but you could fix them any way you wanted at the fixins bar at Pecos Bill.  My kids said the cider donuts and caramel pretzel were fine.  Their favorite was the frozen apple cider.  All of these were available at the Outpost behind Pecos Bill's.  It was a hot night so we didn't eat much but had our share of ice water, soda and a LaFou's Brew as well.
> 
> The merch was plentiful as far as we could tell but we usually only get what we really want BADLY.  I found headless horseman and light up gargoyle ornaments to buy.  Neither are party specific.  We are past tshirts, popcorn buckets and pins, but everything we saw was well designed/themed.
> 
> The parade and fireworks are amazing as always and the Halloween themed music and lighting in each area of the park really set the stage for a fun evening.  We have done all of the characters so we don't wait in line for them anymore, but it is always exciting to have their presence in the park.  At one point Cruella was back by Be Our Guest with no line (close to the end of the party) and she was a hoot to watch.
> 
> If you need an air conditioned escape, I highly recommend the Philharmagic Theater that plays spooky cartoons on a loop - catch Spooky Scary Skeletons or Mr. Toad if you can.
> 
> Can't wait to go back next year!!!


Excuse my ignorance but what does one do with 50 lbs of candy?


----------



## RJstanis

hereforthechurros said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does one do with 50 lbs of candy?


----------



## Haley R

RJstanis said:


> View attachment 344818


Good ol’ fat B lol. I’m sure he does a lot of wafting after that candy.


----------



## Mickeyflower

We will be honeymooning from 10/1-10/9 and we've never been to the MNSSHP.  What do you veterans recommend we do to really EXPERIENCE the party? We aren't concerned with attractions, as we're pretty confident that we'll get those in.  We live in CA, and I worked at DLR in college, and have literally been to DLR more times than I can count.  Both of us have only been to WDW once (him in 94 me in 07), so we new to WDW, but not new to theme park touring.  We really want to get the most out of the party specifically.


----------



## Rich M

mamapenguin said:


> Not everyone loves ghost galaxy. Dark will be just fine for Space. I do wish they would do the Holiday Haunted Mansion overlay that DLR does.



Wow it’s hard to believe that someone wouldn’t like Ghost Galaxy unless they were scared of it. For me it’s the very best Space Mountain followed by Hyper Space Mountain. I just went on Space Mountain classic version while at DL this weekend and honestly it was just plain for me. One of my other favorite Space Mountains of all time was the Red Hot Chili Peppers one.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mickeyflower said:


> We will be honeymooning from 10/1-10/9 and we've never been to the MNSSHP.  What do you veterans recommend we do to really EXPERIENCE the party? We aren't concerned with attractions, as we're pretty confident that we'll get those in.  We live in CA, and I worked at DLR in college, and have literally been to DLR more times than I can count.  Both of us have only been to WDW once (him in 94 me in 07), so we new to WDW, but not new to theme park touring.  We really want to get the most out of the party specifically.


  Id recommend hopping over to the 2018 MNSSHP Itinerary and Strategy thread as it is designed for exactly your type of question and I know you’ll get lots of help there.


----------



## skojo

Lsdolphin said:


> So in general it seems obvious that a Tuesday party is recommended over a Friday night party. However Touring Plans park crowd tracker is showing  MK crowds at a level *1* on Friday, 8/31 and MK crowds at a level of *4* on monday, Sept. 3rd So would it better to attend the Friday, 8/31 party instead of the Monday 9/3 party????



I thought the Touring Plans crowd tracker is only for the regular park hours and they don't track the crowds for hard ticket party nights.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

skojo said:


> I thought the Touring Plans crowd tracker is only for the regular park hours and they don't track the crowds for hard ticket party nights.


----------



## skojo

Thanks, never saw this before.


----------



## EEyorelover22

Can someone tell me where to find the Headless Horseman straw clip?


----------



## brnrss34

brockash said:


> Thx for replying...that's the 2nd resort I've heard only have the regular ones...it's a bummer they don't have them in time for their start of the season.


 The resorts never have the Halloween themed length of stay cup only normal ones. The cups with Halloween themed are at the parks. I’ve been 4yrs in a row and I’ll eat my shirt if it changes this year.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

EEyorelover22 said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the Headless Horseman straw clip?



@ajh88 reported up-thread that they got theirs at Casey's and recommended using mobile ordering to skip the crazy line:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ar-celebration.3665880/page-320#post-59630195


----------



## GADisneyDad14

brnrss34 said:


> The resorts never have the Halloween themed length of stay cup only normal ones. The cups with Halloween themed are at the parks. I’ve been 4yrs in a row and I’ll eat my shirt if it changes this year.



I think the PP is referring to the resort refillable Halloween mugs that were recently announced as something new for this year:  

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/

http://land.allears.net/blogs/dnews/2018/08/2018_halloween_mug_will_be_ref.html

But from reports they have yet to be spotted on property.


----------



## keishashadow

No mug at poly yet


----------



## EEyorelover22

GADisneyDad14 said:


> @ajh88 reported up-thread that they got theirs at Casey's and recommended using mobile ordering to skip the crazy line:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ar-celebration.3665880/page-320#post-59630195



Thank you.  I knew it was probably somewhere, but my son just was married and I started back to school (teacher) and the 322 pages about put me into a panic attack!!!

I'm glad to read the reports on party crowds for the first night.  My son and daughter-in-law said the same.  They were on their honeymoon and went to the party.  They said the crowds to see Hocus Pocus were huge too so just went and found a spot for the parade.  This is what DH and I experienced when we went on Halloween night our first time.  I'm glad they went, but wish it wasn't so packed for them.  They still had fun.  There were even lines for the magic shots.


----------



## dachsie

hereforthechurros said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does one do with 50 lbs of candy?


Pass it out for Halloween?


----------



## abnihon

How strict are they about waiting till 7 to sell you special treats?
If I go at 6:00-6:30 with a party wristband do you think I could get the Zero waffle sundae at Sleepy Hollow or donuts and cider at Golden Oak?


----------



## dachsie

EEyorelover22 said:


> Can someone tell me where to find the Headless Horseman straw clip?


I think I saw someone bought it at Casey's with mobile order


----------



## abnihon

dachsie said:


> I think I saw someone bought it at Casey's with mobile order



I’m wondering if that works though because on the mobile order menu you can’t see the straw clip.
Or do you just order a drink and then ask for the clip when you pick up?


----------



## matt314hew

MPLsDad said:


> All about our Trick or Treat Haul - 4 people in total, no allergies.
> 
> *Candy / Quantity*
> AppleApple GoGo Squeeze 3
> AppleCinnamon GoGo Squeeze 7
> Twix (Fun Sized) (White) 16
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Original) 95
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Sour) 36
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) 25
> M&Ms (Full Sized) (Caramel) 16
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Dark) 16
> Maltesers (Fun Sized) 27
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Peanut) 55
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Crispers) 64
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Peanut Butter) (Squared) 28
> Snickers (Fun Sized) (Real Peanut Butter) 8
> Dove Circles (Mocha & Latte) 15
> Dove Circles (Peanut Butter) 1
> Skittles (Fun Sized) (Wild Berry) 57
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) 81
> Lifesaver Gummies (Big Rings) 53
> M&Ms (Fun Sized) (Caramel) 47
> Lifesaver Gummies 67
> 3 Musketeers (Fun Sized) 44
> Snickers (Fun Sized) 7
> Snickers (Minis) 105
> Dove Minis 83
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Left) 78
> Milky Way (Minis) (Midnight) 16
> Milky Way (Fun Sized) 43
> Milky Way (Minis) 79
> Twix (Fun Sized) (Right) 71
> Starburst (Original) 106
> Starburst (FaveREDS) 123
> 
> Total Pieces: *1472*
> Total Weight:  *49.5 pounds*
> 
> Went to most stations, sometimes multiple times.  Did not get to Country Bears.  Best stations for volume were Philharmagic and Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor.  Cast members were generous with candy, energetic and very excited about the different costumes they recognized - especially those that were not typical or showed creativity.



We are planning on going this year when we are there.  One of our sons has a Peanut allergy and I know they have the allergy friendly treats (https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ar-celebration.3665880/page-319#post-59629920), but I am happy to see that the non-allergy stuff is also a lot of what he can have.  Probably won't be getting the amount that is here, but just a few that the boys can enjoy during the trip.


----------



## Jgeauxmo

Did anyone see the cauldron popcorn bucket? This is the one we re after this year!


----------



## chiisai

abnihon said:


> I’m wondering if that works though because on the mobile order menu you can’t see the straw clip.
> Or do you just order a drink and then ask for the clip when you pick up?



We got ours at sleepy hollow.


----------



## 1GoldenSun

What are Malteasers? Are those like Whoppers?

Do you still get the "starter bag" of candy when you go through the bypass? Last year there was some kind of dried fruit/nut/dark chocolate snack bar that was awesome. It looked too much like a health food to my kids so i got all of them.


----------



## abnihon

I’m considering first HP show at 7:40 and would like a good spot near the stage.  When should we stake out our spot?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

abnihon said:


> How strict are they about waiting till 7 to sell you special treats?
> If I go at 6:00-6:30 with a party wristband do you think I could get the Zero waffle sundae at Sleepy Hollow or donuts and cider at Golden Oak?



Last year, we were able to get the pumpkin ice cream (which I don't think they are serving this year) at Plaza ice cream shop at EXACTLY 4:00 pm.  I remember it quite distinctly because they gave me a slightly hard time when I attempted to order it at 3:57 pm . . . I'm not sure what the policy is this year, but it's certainly worth a try if you are in that area!


----------



## wdw4rfam

Can anyone confirm which Disney jr character are at the Disney jr jam?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

hereforthechurros said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does one do with 50 lbs of candy?



LOL!  Last year, we took all of our candy home (we didn't have 50 lbs., but we still had a lot) and ate it little by little and put some out (the ones we didn't like  ) for Halloween.  We went to the first party last year and just missed TSA starting to swab every, single piece of candy in carry-on bags.  This year we plan to get less candy and not bring any home.


----------



## Chelsey Boren

wdw4rfam said:


> Can anyone confirm which Disney jr character are at the Disney jr jam?


I believe it’s Doc and Timon


----------



## zebrastreyepz

Looking for the itinerary thread. I scrolled through the posts at the beginning of this thread and did not see the link so sorry if I missed it.


----------



## WeluvDisney7

Can you still do a meet and greet with the grave diggers this year? I have seen different responses.


----------



## Pdollar88

How early were (non-DVC) people able to get their wristbands? I’m hoping to get mine right before it around 4, then find my chosen character line.

I’d like to secure my place in line and then grab the band (did that last Christmas party) but not sure if that’s feasible.


----------



## Dean1953

DisneyWishes14 said:


> LOL!  Last year, we took all of our candy home (we didn't have 50 lbs., but we still had a lot) and ate it little by little and put some out (the ones we didn't like  ) for Halloween.  We went to the first party last year and just missed TSA starting to swab every, single piece of candy in carry-on bags.  This year we plan to get less candy and not bring any home.


Trick or treat is going to be a big deal for my son at the two Parties that we will attend’ October 25 & 28.  We are staying at BLT for 5 nites and will use the 2 checked bags to bring food for our stay.  Those bags will be empty on the way back home, except for whatever candy we are able to collect.  I can imagine the expression on the TSA agent’s face when he opens our bags.


----------



## pitpat

zebrastreyepz said:


> Looking for the itinerary thread. I scrolled through the posts at the beginning of this thread and did not see the link so sorry if I missed it.


https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/

seems to be buried in the Doing the Happy Dance forum


----------



## dmetcalfrn

If anyone happens to see an ingredients list for the any of new Halloween treats - please post!! Thank you!!


----------



## amalone1013

We just decided to do a long weekend for Labor Day and do the 9/3 party and the waterparks. I got DH to take a day off work specifically for the party 

Right now we have 7 day PHs with FPs booked for a trip Sept 17th to 23rd. Will trying to do FPs with my party ticket mess that up?


----------



## Dentam

amalone1013 said:


> We just decided to do a long weekend for Labor Day and do the 9/3 party and the waterparks. I got DH to take a day off work specifically for the party



I'll be there too!   

I didn't realize you could do fp's with a party ticket?  If so, I need to do that since I plan to arrive around 4pm.  I'll be spending the first part of the day at the Food and Wine Festival!


----------



## mamapenguin

Rich M said:


> Wow it’s hard to believe that someone wouldn’t like Ghost Galaxy unless they were scared of it. For me it’s the very best Space Mountain followed by Hyper Space Mountain. I just went on Space Mountain classic version while at DL this weekend and honestly it was just plain for me. One of my other favorite Space Mountains of all time was the Red Hot Chili Peppers one.


Not scared. I like the DLR SM over WDW, but ride both. When was the Red Hot Chili Peppers one? I'm sorry I missed it...


----------



## Chelsey Boren

Where do you get your Halloween party band and when do they start passing them out, we have at dinner 4:05 and would like to get our bands before if possible so we can go straight to Seven Dwarfs line


----------



## MPLsDad

1GoldenSun said:


> What are Malteasers? Are those like Whoppers?
> 
> Do you still get the "starter bag" of candy when you go through the bypass? Last year there was some kind of dried fruit/nut/dark chocolate snack bar that was awesome. It looked too much like a health food to my kids so i got all of them.



They are just like whoppers and they come in the starter bag along with a full size bag of caramel m&ms and some other treats!


----------



## dachsie

DisneyWishes14 said:


> LOL!  Last year, we took all of our candy home (we didn't have 50 lbs., but we still had a lot) and ate it little by little and put some out (the ones we didn't like  ) for Halloween.  We went to the first party last year and just missed TSA starting to swab every, single piece of candy in carry-on bags.  This year we plan to get less candy and not bring any home.


Hmmm - well good thing I have to get to the airport early.  I wanna see them swipe every piece of candy - how ridiculous!


----------



## JK World

I searched and found this question asked in the past, but no responses. Planning to do our first MNSSHP this year, just my son (almost 4) and I. We did MVMCP last year for his 3rd birthday and he had a great time. 

Trying to decide between 10/28 and 10/30. 10/28 is our arrival day, but we land before lunch so plenty of time to nap before the party. 10/30 we would do another park in the morning, nap, then party. Which do you anticipate being more crowded? We're already doing 2 other MK days, so this would be about characters, parade and dance parties for us.

Thanks!


----------



## MPLsDad

hereforthechurros said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what does one do with 50 lbs of candy?



Since my kids don't really eat it, we donate it to charity.  It's a win-win for my kids who like to trick or treat and for those who will enjoy it and may not be able to afford it as much.  Always pay it forward.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

JK World said:


> Trying to decide between 10/28 and 10/30. 10/28 is our arrival day, but we land before lunch so plenty of time to nap before the party.



Not sure of your accommodations or if you need a room to nap (vs a stroller nap) but if on Disney property there's a chance your room might not be ready until 3pm, 4pm with DVC (or later). 

Granted all kids are different, but when my kids were younger, we wanted full naps for them on party days.  I tended to steer away from arrival day parties for that reason and just overall tiredness from travel.


----------



## dachsie

JK World said:


> I searched and found this question asked in the past, but no responses. Planning to do our first MNSSHP this year, just my son (almost 4) and I. We did MVMCP last year for his 3rd birthday and he had a great time.
> 
> Trying to decide between 10/28 and 10/30. 10/28 is our arrival day, but we land before lunch so plenty of time to nap before the party. 10/30 we would do another park in the morning, nap, then party. Which do you anticipate being more crowded? We're already doing 2 other MK days, so this would be about characters, parade and dance parties for us.
> 
> Thanks!


In the Touring plans video posted a few pages ago, they predicted the 30th to be less crowded because most people will wait to go on the 31st for the party.  They had the 28th as one of the busier ones


----------



## Best Aunt

Now that I'm home and can use a real computer rather than just my phone, here is updated information about my experience trick or treating during the first MNSSHP.

TRICK OR TREAT LOCATIONS

1) Main Street USA near Tony’s Town Square Restaurant
I missed this one.  I arrived about 6:30; people who arrived later were directed here by a cast member and got a “starter” packet containing several pieces of candy.

2) Next to the Jungle Cruise
Outside

3) Next to Pirates of the Caribbean in Adventureland
Outside but covered if I recall correctly

4) Country Bears Jamboree in Frontierland
Inside

5) Next to Splash Mountain in Frontierland
I missed this one (didn't want to cross over as parade was about to start)

6) Next to where you get the raft for Tom Sawyer Island in Frontierland
I missed this one (didn't want to cross over as parade was about to start).  I hear they had Gogo squeeze pouches.

7) Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square
Inside, but you go in through a side entrance.  It is wet there before the fireworks; go later or skip it if you want to stay dry.

8) Mickey’s Philharmagic in Fantasyland
Inside.  You get candy at two places.

9) Pinocchio Village Haus in Fantasyland
Inside

10) Near Under the Sea in Fantasyland
I missed this one

11) Near the Barnstormer in Fantasyland
I missed this one

12) Near Tomorrowland Speedway in Tomorrowland
I missed this one

13) Near Carousel of Progress in Tomorrowland
Outside

14) Monster’s Inc. in Tomorrowland
Inside.  I got candy at two places the first time I went, at three places the second time I went.

FINDING THE CANDY

Note that some trick-or-treat locations are marked by a large orange inflatable thing.  But some guests wear orange shirts, so you might think you see one in the distance when it’s only a guest.  Some are only marked by cast members holding up paddles.


CARRYING THE CANDY

Bring your own tote bag or reusable grocery bag.  I hit 9 of the 14 locations (plus went back to one) and it would have been more candy than could fit in the tiny bag they give out – and I missed two of the locations where you receive large items.

Hefty makes 2.5 gallon jumbo sliding bags (ziploc bags but "ziploc" is a competitor's brand).  I suggest buying a box at your local grocery store.  Take one bag and put it inside your tote bag or reusable grocery bag, to keep the candy dry in case you get wet.  I went on Pirates and got wet.


TYPES OF CHOCOLATE CANDY
Dove Milk Chocolate: 7
Malteasers: 2
M&M Plain: 7
M&M Caramel: 3
M&M Peanut Butter: 1
Milky Way Minis: 3
Snickers fun size: 2
Snickers Mini: 6
Snickers Crisper: 6
Three Musketeers Fun Size: 4
Twix Minis: 3

TYPES OF NON-CHOCOLATE TREATS
Gogo Squeeze Pouches - I did not get these, but other people did
Lifesavers Gummies: 7
Lifesavers Big Ring Gummies: 2
Skittles Originals: 11
Skittles Sour: 3
Skittles Wild Berry: 3
Starburst FaveReds: 9
Starburst Original: 9

 
TRANSPORTING THE CANDY

Remember that car trunks get hot, and it’s a long ride to the airport from a Disney hotel.  When your vacation is over, keep your candy in the car with you when you go to the airport; do not put it in a suitcase which will go in the trunk of the car.  If you forget, the Dove bars will melt the most and will be hard to unwrap.


GETTING CANDY THROUGH AIRPORT SECURITY

I started a thread on this on the transportation board, and haven't checked it yet.  I had Pre-check, and we were not told to take food items out of our carry-on bags.  I had no issues with the candy.  However, I did not take all of it home.  I gave most of it to a local friend. I only took home the chocolate candy - and not the Malteasers, or the M&Ms.


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> Wow it’s hard to believe that someone wouldn’t like Ghost Galaxy unless they were scared of it. For me it’s the very best Space Mountain followed by Hyper Space Mountain. I just went on Space Mountain classic version while at DL this weekend and honestly it was just plain for me. One of my other favorite Space Mountains of all time was the Red Hot Chili Peppers one.


They had a Red Hot Chili Peppers version?!


----------



## abnihon

How crazy is this popcorn bucket thing?  Lol.
If I want to get one when they start selling at 7 should I be lining up at the popcorn cart at 6:45?


----------



## Best Aunt

abnihon said:


> How crazy is this popcorn bucket thing?  Lol.
> If I want to get one when they start selling at 7 should I be lining up at the popcorn cart at 6:45?



When I was waiting in a character line during the first parade, the rumor was that the Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets were already gone.


----------



## Haley R

Did anyone try meeting the 7 dwarves near the end of the party? We were hoping to do that on 10/23.


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

Chelsey Boren said:


> Where do you get your Halloween party band and when do they start passing them out, we have at dinner 4:05 and would like to get our bands before if possible so we can go straight to Seven Dwarfs line



I'm also curious on this one.  I know (from reading these great posts!) that there is a separate line for check-in that begins around 4pm (and I know that I have the ticket linked to my magic band), but is there some special ticket or band that I have to collect at check-in that visually differentiates for CMs the party members from the general admission folks?


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

ajh88 said:


> Moana was our only must do. We waited a bit over an hour and finished with her before the party officially started.



Thank you so much for specifically mentioning Moana, as she's a favorite of mine. Can I ask what time you got in line for her and what time she actually came out? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Kevlar10

I thought that there was one trick or treat location that has Werther’s candy.  Does anyone know if there is one?  These are our favorites.


----------



## dachsie

I am going to try to get in line for Pooh and be one of the first, then jump in popcorn line by Dumbo.  If that doesn't work, will have to line up early at a second party


----------



## abnihon

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Last year, we were able to get the pumpkin ice cream (which I don't think they are serving this year) at Plaza ice cream shop at EXACTLY 4:00 pm.  I remember it quite distinctly because they gave me a slightly hard time when I attempted to order it at 3:57 pm . . . I'm not sure what the policy is this year, but it's certainly worth a try if you are in that area!



Interesting.  Any other reports of party treats sold between 4-7?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Must one trick-or-treat with the provided bag?  (and dump into another)


----------



## dachsie

Chelsey Boren said:


> Where do you get your Halloween party band and when do they start passing them out, we have at dinner 4:05 and would like to get our bands before if possible so we can go straight to Seven Dwarfs line


There are locations in the park but not sure where = check the first page of this post and it should be listed


----------



## ajh88

abnihon said:


> I’m wondering if that works though because on the mobile order menu you can’t see the straw clip.
> Or do you just order a drink and then ask for the clip when you pick up?



Yes, the straw was an option on my mobile order. [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## ajh88

BravePrincessMerida said:


> Thank you so much for specifically mentioning Moana, as she's a favorite of mine. Can I ask what time you got in line for her and what time she actually came out? Many thanks in advance!



I got in line about 5, she began meeting around 5:45, and we were done by a few minutes after 6. Have fun!


----------



## Chelley00

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Must one trick-or-treat with the provided bag?  (and dump into another)




We’ve always used our own bags.


----------



## mamapenguin

Are the locations for wrist band pick up accurate one page 1? It still says: will update for 2018. We are going to enter early on APs and pick up bands at whatever location is convenient. TIA


----------



## j2thomason

Does anyone know what time Elivis Stitch starts meeting and how long his line is?


----------



## monique5

mamapenguin said:


> Are the locations for wrist band pick up accurate one page 1? It still says: will update for 2018. We are going to enter early on APs and pick up bands at whatever location is convenient. TIA



On occasion it changes from year to year. No reports on locations as of this post.


----------



## brockash

brnrss34 said:


> The resorts never have the Halloween themed length of stay cup only normal ones. The cups with Halloween themed are at the parks. I’ve been 4yrs in a row and I’ll eat my shirt if it changes this year.


Hmmm....interesting, I thought for sure I read these new mugs were the refillable kind and would presumably be at the resorts.  Darn it, so has anyone seen them out at the parks? Does anyone have pics of these mugs from previous years? I was under the impression this was new and I don't recall seeing them in the parks in previous years, but I'm not that observant lol.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

brockash said:


> Hmmm....interesting, I thought for sure I read these new mugs were the refillable kind and would presumably be at the resorts.  Darn it, so has anyone seen them out at the parks? Does anyone have pics of these mugs from previous years? I was under the impression this was new and I don't recall seeing them in the parks in previous years, but I'm not that observant lol.



What you are remembering is what has been published by Disney Parks Blog so far - that a resort length-of-stay Halloween-themed refillable mug will be available at the resorts.  And yes, this is new this year.  But there was precious little info from Disney about timing or design.  

There's a watch thread going on over on the Resorts board - no sightings yet:  Halloween resort refillable mug?


----------



## PanamaMike

PanamaMike said:


> Hello my fellow DIS-ers.
> 
> I am in need of assistance from those of you attending this year's Halloween party.
> 
> Each year they release a special holiday card for the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom game that is available only to party guests.
> 
> You get them at the Main St. Fire Hall.
> 
> If anyone can help, please PM me.
> 
> I will send you a SASE and all you have to do is stop by the Fire Hall, pick up a card (or cards if you have multiple people in your group...every guest can get one and I can always use traders) and drop it in the mail box right there on Main St.
> 
> No cost to you and only a minute or two of your time.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Michael



Bump


----------



## jenushkask8s

Just booked a last minute solo trip for Labor Day weekend and I'll be attending the party on 8/31!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

ajh88 said:


> View attachment 344862
> 
> Yes, the straw was an option on my mobile order. [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]



I just had someone check and they were told it's only available during parties.  I hadn't gotten that from the write up on the items.


----------



## dachsie

monique5 said:


> On occasion it changes from year to year. No reports on locations as of this post.


I thought someone said they went to Tortuga Tavern the other nite


----------



## L_MD

OK, here's a simple and silly question but it's not concretely confirmed on the 1st post...what time does the party officially start? First post says 7pm/possibly 6pm this year, and Touring Plans has 6:00pm close listed, but some people are still referencing 4-7pm as the 'pre-party' time range. So - what's the real answer? Thanks!


----------



## jvalic33

Does anyone remember when the characters in the parade used to give out candy?  Did they stop doing this? We had an awesome spot one year in Frontierland and Goofy handed my kids these awesome clear red Mickey lollipops or something like that and the kids went crazy over them.  We never saw that happen again but other characters after them also came out and CMs had buckets of candy which they were tossing to the crowd.  I thought it was a really cool treat.


----------



## SquashBanana

L_MD said:


> OK, here's a simple and silly question but it's not concretely confirmed on the 1st post...what time does the party officially start? First post says 7pm/possibly 6pm this year, and Touring Plans has 6:00pm close listed, but some people are still referencing 4-7pm as the 'pre-party' time range. So - what's the real answer? Thanks!



The party officially starts at 7:00 though some popular characters come out earlier. The 6 pm close allows an hour to clear the non-party guests out.


----------



## mcgrawfan

Does anyone have feedback or suggestions on the M&G for Elvis Stitch?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jvalic33 said:


> Does anyone remember when the characters in the parade used to give out candy?  Did they stop doing this? We had an awesome spot one year in Frontierland and Goofy handed my kids these awesome clear red Mickey lollipops or something like that and the kids went crazy over them.  We never saw that happen again but other characters after them also came out and CMs had buckets of candy which they were tossing to the crowd.  I thought it was a really cool treat.



FWIW, last year the dancers/pre-parade party thing that comes by were handing out candy.  We were in Town Square so had a really long wait for the parade.  Sounds corny but the lollipop was the perfect distraction for DD3 who was starting to get a little antsy.


----------



## Dentam

GADisneyDad14 said:


> But there was precious little info from Disney about timing or design.



I think the design for the refillable mugs was the one shown in their blog entry with Chip and Dale as bats.  Sounded like it would be the same design as the basic popcorn bucket.  I really hope they're released by the time I arrive!


----------



## takehertothemoon

Are all Halloween party only foods available through mobile ordering?


----------



## emmabelle

well I've painted our magic bands, hopefully it's obvious who we will be going as.  Just need to square up and buy the tickets!


----------



## coolingjupiter

Is there a wait for a Prince Eric and Ariel?  No one really talks about them so I’m assuming not!


----------



## coolingjupiter

emmabelle said:


> well I've painted our magic bands, hopefully it's obvious who we will be going as.  Just need to square up and buy the tickets!



Looks amazing!  Awesome job!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

coolingjupiter said:


> Is there a wait for a Prince Eric and Ariel?  No one really talks about them so I’m assuming not!


I want to know too! Going dressed as Ariel so would really like a photo with them both


----------



## JK World

dachsie said:


> In the Touring plans video posted a few pages ago, they predicted the 30th to be less crowded because most people will wait to go on the 31st for the party.  They had the 28th as one of the busier ones



Thanks, I was leaning that way. Keeping arrival day low key is probably best anyways!


----------



## Best Aunt

Kevlar10 said:


> I thought that there was one trick or treat location that has Werther’s candy.  Does anyone know if there is one?  These are our favorites.



See my post # 6474 regarding the trick or treat stops I hit, and the ones I missed.  I did not receive any Werther's candy.  

The party is sponsored by the Mars company.  "Werther's Original (from the original German: Werthers Echte) is a brand of caramel flavoured candy owned by the German company August Storck KG, based in Berlin, Germany."  So even though Werther's is an Epcot sponsor, I would not expect to see their candy at MNSSHP.  But if someone did get any Werther's candy, I am sure they will post to prove me wrong.


----------



## Best Aunt

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Must one trick-or-treat with the provided bag?  (and dump into another)



No.  I used my own tote bag.  I didn't even ask for one of their bags until near the end of the night when I decided that I would give some of my candy to a local friend, and I needed a bag to put it in.


----------



## Best Aunt

j2thomason said:


> Does anyone know what time Elivis Stitch starts meeting and how long his line is?



I expected his line to be longer.  I walked by early in the evening and it did not even stretch to outside the building.  (He meets in the building where the Stitch attraction used to be.)


----------



## Best Aunt

mcgrawfan said:


> Does anyone have feedback or suggestions on the M&G for Elvis Stitch?



It's not like meeting Jack & Sally.  As I mentioned elsewhere, I walked by early during the party and the line did not even extend out the door.  My back was bothering me, so I decided it would be a shorter wait if I did it during the first parade.  Unfortunately, that's when he decided to go on break so I had to wait longer than I wanted.

I think people on this thread are xcited about it, but I don't think the general public necessarily knew that (a) he would be there, or (b) he would be dressed as Elvis.  If you don't do your research ahead of time, the map doesn't even tell you which characters will be at the party, let alone what they will be wearing.


----------



## abnihon

Read on Disney food blog that starting Oct 1st Zero waffle sundae will be available all day.  Hope that’s true because we go in Oct!
Thinking we’ll stop by Sleepy Hollow about 5pm for chicken waffle sandwich and the sundae and not waste party time there.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Can I check something. When entering at 4ish, people seem to be going a back route to pick up their candy bag. Where does this route bring you out? I have a FP for 4.55 and was hoping to pick up some merchandise such as the Sorcerers card before heading over there so was wondering if you had to double back on Main Street? TIA


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, last year the dancers/pre-parade party thing that comes by were handing out candy.  We were in Town Square so had a really long wait for the parade.  Sounds corny but the lollipop was the perfect distraction for DD3 who was starting to get a little antsy.



I think it was the same this year.  I left just before the second parade.  Some dancers were just coming out onto Main Street and I heard them yelling to ask who wanted candy.


----------



## Best Aunt

Ceilidhscot said:


> Can I check something. When entering at 4ish, people seem to be going a back route to pick up their candy bag. Where does this route bring you out? I have a FP for 4.55 and was hoping to pick up some merchandise such as the Sorcerers card before heading over there so was wondering if you had to double back on Main Street? TIA



I entered at about 6:15 and they didn't care where you went.  We were not herded into a particular direction.  I went straight to the fire station.  I saw the candy bags at trick or treat locations, so you don't have to get one as soon as you enter.  Note that this is different from the 2016 Disneyland party I attended, where you had to pick up your bag when you got your wristband.

Actually, I recommend bringing your own bag (tote bag or the re-usable grocery bags they sell at the grocery store, with a large zip-loc bag inside).  The bags they give out are tiny.  You would fill it with just a few candy stops, and then your candy would start overflowing and falling out. 

Not sure what happens if you enter early, but even if they herd you in a particular direction, you don't have to double back to get a candy bag.


----------



## brockash

Ceilidhscot said:


> Can I check something. When entering at 4ish, people seem to be going a back route to pick up their candy bag. Where does this route bring you out? I have a FP for 4.55 and was hoping to pick up some merchandise such as the Sorcerers card before heading over there so was wondering if you had to double back on Main Street? TIA


It brings you next to the Plaza restaurant  - in between that and the bathrooms next to tomorrowland terrace.  I'd try to get the card before you travel down that route and I believe I saw merchandise throughout that back route.


----------



## Best Aunt

Hey Mike who I forgot to quote -

I promised one of my friends that he could have my Sorcerer's card.  As people may know, you can only get one and they mark your wristband to make sure you can't get another.

But maybe someone else can get one for you if you send them a self addressed stamped envelope.


----------



## verleniahall

Best Aunt said:


> See my post # 6474 regarding the trick or treat stops I hit, and the ones I missed.  I did not receive any Werther's candy.
> 
> The party is sponsored by the Mars company.  "Werther's Original (from the original German: Werthers Echte) is a brand of caramel flavoured candy owned by the German company August Storck KG, based in Berlin, Germany."  So even though Werther's is an Epcot sponsor, I would not expect to see their candy at MNSSHP.  But if someone did get any Werther's candy, I am sure they will post to prove me wrong.



Werthers has a prominate spot as a candy stop at the party - dh and I mentioned we love werthers and they filled both of our bags to the top with werthers - favorite stop of the night


----------



## monique5

abnihon said:


> Read on Disney food blog that starting Oct 1st Zero waffle sundae will be available all day.  Hope that’s true because we go in Oct!
> Thinking we’ll stop by Sleepy Hollow about 5pm for chicken waffle sandwich and the sundae and not waste party time there.



There a couple of treats not offered until later, October 1, as well as some treats that are offered daily, and some exclusive to MNSSHP. See Post #1 - Counter Service Locations, Specialty treats, updated last week on Friday.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Best Aunt said:


> No.  I used my own tote bag.  I didn't even ask for one of their bags until near the end of the night when I decided that I would give some of my candy to a local friend, and I needed a bag to put it in.



Excellent, thank you!  

LOL - your comment in previous post RE:  being corrected.


----------



## Rich M

DisneyWishes14 said:


> Last year, we were able to get the pumpkin ice cream (which I don't think they are serving this year) at Plaza ice cream shop at EXACTLY 4:00 pm.  I remember it quite distinctly because they gave me a slightly hard time when I attempted to order it at 3:57 pm . . . I'm not sure what the policy is this year, but it's certainly worth a try if you are in that area!



Please tell me that they have it this year. I love Pumpkin.


----------



## Rich M

mamapenguin said:


> Not scared. I like the DLR SM over WDW, but ride both. When was the Red Hot Chili Peppers one? I'm sorry I missed it...





Haley R said:


> They had a Red Hot Chili Peppers version?!



One summer they did Red Hot Chili Peppers music on Space Mountain and California Screamin.  It was awesome.  The music went really well with California Screamin but didn't go so well with Space Mountain but it was great music.


----------



## newestkg06

Does anyone have recommendations spots for viewing Hallowishes? I'm debating between the spot in Liberty Square people have talked about, the bridge to Tomorrowland, or the grassy area in front of Casey's. I know there aren't as many projections. We'd like something with a decent view, but without having to stake it out for more than 10-15 minutes. Ideally, we would like to see the castle, but the hassle factor is more important. We have two boys, 7 & 10, so crowds would really block their view and I'm not lifting either one!


----------



## Mickeyflower

scrappinginontario said:


> Id recommend hopping over to the 2018 MNSSHP Itinerary and Strategy thread as it is designed for exactly your type of question and I know you’ll get lots of help there.



Oh I didn't see that one! Thank you!!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

newestkg06 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations spots for viewing Hallowishes? I'm debating between the spot in Liberty Square people have talked about, the bridge to Tomorrowland, or the grassy area in front of Casey's. I know there aren't as many projections. We'd like something with a decent view, but without having to stake it out for more than 10-15 minutes. Ideally, we would like to see the castle, but the hassle factor is more important. We have two boys, 7 & 10, so crowds would really block their view and I'm not lifting either one!



I'm partial to the garden area in front of Casey's.  It's not reserved but people tend to think it is so I've 'usually' been able to get in there somewhat late with no issues.  It's also proximate to a restroom (back between Casey's and Crystal Palace) which is key for us (mine always pull the 'need to go' stunt 5 minutes before showtime).


----------



## coolingjupiter

OldSchoolReasons said:


> I want to know too! Going dressed as Ariel so would really like a photo with them both



I’m going as a merman so I wanted to take a picture with them too.  I just don’t want to wait in crazy lines!


----------



## Best Aunt

verleniahall said:


> Werthers has a prominate spot as a candy stop at the party - dh and I mentioned we love werthers and they filled both of our bags to the top with werthers - favorite stop of the night



Werther's had a candy spot this year?  Where was it?


----------



## Best Aunt

newestkg06 said:


> Does anyone have recommendations spots for viewing Hallowishes? I'm debating between the spot in Liberty Square people have talked about, the bridge to Tomorrowland, or the grassy area in front of Casey's. I know there aren't as many projections. We'd like something with a decent view, but without having to stake it out for more than 10-15 minutes. Ideally, we would like to see the castle, but the hassle factor is more important. We have two boys, 7 & 10, so crowds would really block their view and I'm not lifting either one!



I didn't care about the castle projections.  I was very happy walking up to a spot on the water across from Country Bears as the fireworks started.  I could see the fireworks with no one standing in front of me, since they were over the water.  And a photopass photographer took cool photos with the fireworks in the background in that area (look for the big pumpkin next to the water).  If they were my kids, that's what I would do.


----------



## abnihon

monique5 said:


> There a couple of treats not offered until later, October 1, as well as some treats that are offered daily, and some exclusive to MNSSHP. See Post #1 - Counter Service Locations, Specialty treats, updated last week on Friday.



Thanks!
Though on pg 1 it looks like zero sundae won’t be available at all till Oct 1st.
On DFB it looked like she tried it Friday night during the party and it will be available all day starting Oct 1st.
Now I’m confused!


----------



## abnihon

Has anyone had luck getting party magic shots done between 4-7?  Specifically interested in the HM themed ones.
How did they turn out with the ghosts during the daytime?


----------



## Haley R

Rich M said:


> One summer they did Red Hot Chili Peppers music on Space Mountain and California Screamin.  It was awesome.  The music went really well with California Screamin but didn't go so well with Space Mountain but it was great music.


I love the RHCP! That would be amazing to listen to their music on the ride. I love RnRC because I like Aerosmith.


----------



## abnihon

coolingjupiter said:


> I’m going as a merman so I wanted to take a picture with them too.  I just don’t want to wait in crazy lines!



Last year we did LM themed costumes and met Ariel in her grotto before party started to avoid a line for Ariel/Eric (I prefer her in mermaid form anyway!)


----------



## Dean1953

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Jack and Sally out at 5pm:  https://twitter.com/mousesteps/status/1030560844290158592?s=21


----------



## DaisyNY

We will be entering early as DVC members...do you get your Trick or Treat bags and bands at that time?


----------



## Livelovedance

Sorry for the late replies!




nicky89 said:


> What time did you get in line for pooh? It’s the only character we want to do and want an idea of when to get in line. Thanks






dachsie said:


> What time did you get in line for Pooh and friends?




I don’t have the exact time, but I have a picture in the bypass that I took at 6:06, and we went straight to Winnie the Pooh after that. The line was fine at that time (we were able to get our photo before they took their first break), but as time went on the line did get realllllly long... 




Pdollar88 said:


> So Cruella still looked relatively stationary and gave the appearance of being available for photos?




She was talking to three young girls and looked available. I didn’t stop, I just happened to notice her as we walked by. No PhotoPass photographer though.




1GoldenSun said:


> Do you still get the "starter bag" of candy when you go through the bypass? Last year there was some kind of dried fruit/nut/dark chocolate snack bar that was awesome. It looked too much like a health food to my kids so i got all of them.



We got the starter bag when we went through the bypass.




jvalic33 said:


> Does anyone remember when the characters in the parade used to give out candy?  Did they stop doing this? We had an awesome spot one year in Frontierland and Goofy handed my kids these awesome clear red Mickey lollipops or something like that and the kids went crazy over them.  We never saw that happen again but other characters after them also came out and CMs had buckets of candy which they were tossing to the crowd.  I thought it was a really cool treat.



The dancers that came out in the beginning (before the actual parade) gave out lollipops.


----------



## Kevlar10

verleniahall said:


> Werthers has a prominate spot as a candy stop at the party - dh and I mentioned we love werthers and they filled both of our bags to the top with werthers - favorite stop of the night


Which spot was it?  I want to make sure we don’t miss it.


----------



## Luna81

I know this is a stupid question. Does trick or treating start at 7 then? 

We are going on the 28th. I am thinking we will get there as close to 4 as possible. See if they are letting you buy merch with the band at that point, then head to wherever Moana is. I have a feeling after that the kid is going to want to trick or treat for a while. And hit up meet and greats we see with shorter lines.


----------



## Melanie230

Jason Clark said:


> I know the pins and magic band are probably likely to sell out before I get there on 10/31 but does anyone know if the event shirts and ears are usually still around?



You will still be able to get the pin.  We got a pin last year for the October 15 party.  They had tons.  I don't know about the MB though.


----------



## Best Aunt

Luna81 said:


> I know this is a stupid question. Does trick or treating start at 7 then?



Yes I got there earlier and asked a cast member at one of the trick or treat spots; they said no trick or treating until 7:00.  And that is NOT a stupid question!


----------



## Melanie230

DaisyNY said:


> We will be entering early as DVC members...do you get your Trick or Treat bags and bands at that time?



You will get your MNSSHP band when you enter.  We are going to the party this year.  When we get there Sunday afternoon for lunch I am going to show my ticket.  I think we get our bands then.


----------



## Amy11401

Best Aunt said:


> Yes I got there earlier and asked a cast member at one of the trick or treat spots; they said no trick or treating until 7:00.  And that is NOT a stupid question!


Do you have to wait until 7:00 to get your bag for candy?


----------



## Best Aunt

Amy11401 said:


> Do you have to wait until 7:00 to get your bag for candy?



I don't know, but as I have been saying, you should bring your own bag for the candy.  Bring a tote bag, or a reusable grocery bag.  The bags they hand out are tiny and won't protect your candy if you get wet (such as on Pirates).


----------



## Luna81

Best Aunt said:


> Yes I got there earlier and asked a cast member at one of the trick or treat spots; they said no trick or treating until 7:00.  And that is NOT a stupid question!


Okay good to know! It’s our first Halloween party and only second trip. I’ve been making lots of notes.


----------



## wdw4rfam

So as DVC members we can get in at 2, but there won’t be anything until party time anyways, correct? As AP I don’t think this benefits us then.


----------



## disxlovee

Can anyone confirm if Donald/Daisy are still meeting at the parties this year? I've read conflicting reports. LOL. Thanks!!


----------



## Best Aunt

wdw4rfam said:


> So as DVC members we can get in at 2, but there won’t be anything until party time anyways, correct? As AP I don’t think this benefits us then.



I think the people taking advantage of the DVC early entry are the ones who are willing to wait for many hours to see Jack & Sally.  They are getting in line before 4:00.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

wdw4rfam said:


> So as DVC members we can get in at 2, but there won’t be anything until party time anyways, correct? As AP I don’t think this benefits us then.



That is correct.  Other than having getting your MNSSHP credentials out of the way and can then go stake out character line spots (if so inclined), it's mainly a material benefit for non-AP DVC.


----------



## wdw4rfam

Best Aunt said:


> I think the people taking advantage of the DVC early entry are the ones who are willing to wait for many hours to see Jack & Sally.  They are getting in line before 4:00.


Gotcha. Yeah no way....


----------



## Melindarella

Hi all!  Have a question, and in addition to posting here, I also posted this on the Fastpass+ thread.  Hoping someone can answer  

We are staying off site Sept 1-8, with the following plans:
9/2: AK
9/3: MNSSHP
9/4: DHS
9/5: Epcot
9/6: Blizzard Beach
9/7: MK

There are 3 in my party, and we have 4-day base tickets, and we also have tickets for the Halloween party on 9/3.  I've made FP for every day except Friday; system tells me that we don't have enough available days for booking FP.  Is this because of the Halloween party?  We are only using party tickets on 9/3, not park tickets, so I am not sure why the system isn't allowing me to make FP for 9/7.  

If the party is the issue, then would I be able to make FP for 9/7, after we use up our FP on 9/2??  Or am I going to have to cancel FP on 9/3, to make them for 9/7?

Any assistance is greatly appreciated!  Thanks!!​


----------



## monique5

abnihon said:


> Thanks!
> Though on pg 1 it looks like zero sundae won’t be available at all till Oct 1st.
> On DFB it looked like she tried it Friday night during the party and it will be available all day starting Oct 1st.
> Now I’m confused!



Not sure, my info was from DPB.
Maybe something special on 1st night or just for bloggers/media...


----------



## abnihon

Ok, I’ve spent all weekend coming up with a party plan and here it is!  Feel free to critique!

Attending October 11th with DS (age 5). Costumes are HM tightrope walker and crocodile.

Arrive about 3:30 and hopefully in before 4.
On the way up Main St get HM magic shots taken if we can get them that early.
Shop for merchandise at Emporium.
We have a Peter Pan FP that ends at 4:15 that we may or may not make...I’m not too worried about it.
Get Maleficent cone at Storybook Treats.
HM FP 4:25-5:25 and get our picture taken outside of HM (hopefully magic shot!)
Early dinner at Sleepy Hollow (chicken waffle sandwich and Zero sundae if available?)
Jungle Cruise FP 5:25-6.
Line up for Moana after, hopefully will be done just before 7.
Get Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket from cart at 7 if we can!
Get spot near stage for 7:40 Hocus Pocus.
After show meet Gravediggers, hit a couple trick or treat spots and get spot in Frontierland for 9:15 parade.
After parade head back into Adventureland.
Meet Jafar, Tarzan and crew, and maybe Aladdin characters.
Ride Pirates.
Get doombuggy treat at Aloha Isle.
Wherever we happen to be at 10, walk over the water to see fireworks.
After finishing in that area, head towards HM to maybe ride again or at least enjoy atmosphere.
Make way into Fantasyland and ride teacups and maybe more rides and trick or treating until DS has had enough!

With small children plans sometimes need to altered...
DS and I have done the party 3 times - first year when he was 3 he made it till 10 till he got cranky and begged to leave.
We did two parties when he was 4 - the first he took a nap from 8-9 and then was good to go till 11:30!
The second he made it till after the 10:45 Hocus Pocus and then passed out in the stroller for the night.
Will be interesting to see how he does this year!
He’s generally a night owl and that day before the party we’ll sleep in, do a character breakfast, maybe swim and rest in room before party.


----------



## cakebaker

Dean1953 said:


> Watching Streaming the Magic off and on last night, the lady mentioned that, if you save your ticket and wristband, you can come back at a later date.  A CM will escort you to the Emporium to shop.  Can anyone else confirm this?  Staying at BLT and not wanting to waste Party time shopping, that would work for me.



Last year I forgot to buy my AP party shirt and just stopped by the Emporium to see if I could the next time we went in to the MK a few days later. They scanned my band to confirm I was an AP holder. They did ask to see my party band but since I was still wearing it, that wasn't a problem. Just be sure and save your band and I bet you can do it.


----------



## BriarRose59

wdw4rfam said:


> So as DVC members we can get in at 2, but there won’t be anything until party time anyways, correct? As AP I don’t think this benefits us then.



We are AP and DVC also. We are going in early to ride some rides and have dinner before the party starts. That way we have plenty of time for shows, fireworks, parade and trick or treating.  If you are into shopping, I read that DVC also gets early access to party specific merchandise. Just show your party band at the stores.


----------



## billyjobobb

Melanie230 said:


> You will still be able to get the pin.  We got a pin last year for the October 15 party.  They had tons.  I don't know about the MB though.


there is a huge difference between Limited Edition and Limited Release.

Limited edition only has so many and that's it. I believe it is 4100 for this year's party. 

Limited Release basically means it was only available at the party. They could make a million of these.


----------



## mcgrawfan

Forthe party characters that come out early, do the CMs check wristbands??


----------



## cakebaker

mcgrawfan said:


> Forthe party characters that come out early, do the CMs check wristbands??


Yes. Not sure if that's before you line up or after you've stood in line for an hour and just before your turn, but they definitely check.


----------



## ajh88

disxlovee said:


> Can anyone confirm if Donald/Daisy are still meeting at the parties this year? I've read conflicting reports. LOL. Thanks!!



Donald and Daisy were both out at Friday’s party in the Casey Jr splash area along with Minnie. I’m not sure what the line set up was - each individual or combined or ??? But they were definitely there!!


----------



## ajh88

mamapenguin said:


> Are the locations for wrist band pick up accurate one page 1? It still says: will update for 2018. We are going to enter early on APs and pick up bands at whatever location is convenient. TIA





dachsie said:


> I thought someone said they went to Tortuga Tavern the other nite



I got my wrist band at Tortuga Tavern and DH got his at Philharmagic. I swear there is a 3rd spot but I can’t confirm it. However, these 2 locations were definitely handing out wristbands.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

abnihon said:


> Ok, I’ve spent all weekend coming up with a party plan and here it is!  Feel free to critique!
> 
> Attending October 11th with DS (age 5). Costumes are HM tightrope walker and crocodile.
> 
> Arrive about 3:30 and hopefully in before 4.
> On the way up Main St get HM magic shots taken if we can get them that early.
> Shop for merchandise at Emporium.
> We have a Peter Pan FP that ends at 4:15 that we may or may not make...I’m not too worried about it.
> Get Maleficent cone at Storybook Treats.
> HM FP 4:25-5:25 and get our picture taken outside of HM (hopefully magic shot!)
> Early dinner at Sleepy Hollow (chicken waffle sandwich and Zero sundae if available?)
> Jungle Cruise FP 5:25-6.
> Line up for Moana after, hopefully will be done just before 7.
> Get Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket from cart at 7 if we can!
> Get spot near stage for 7:40 Hocus Pocus.
> After show meet Gravediggers, hit a couple trick or treat spots and get spot in Frontierland for 9:15 parade.
> After parade head back into Adventureland.
> Meet Jafar, Tarzan and crew, and maybe Aladdin characters.
> Ride Pirates.
> Get doombuggy treat at Aloha Isle.
> Wherever we happen to be at 10, walk over the water to see fireworks.
> After finishing in that area, head towards HM to maybe ride again or at least enjoy atmosphere.
> Make way into Fantasyland and ride teacups and maybe more rides and trick or treating until DS has had enough!
> 
> With small children plans sometimes need to altered...
> DS and I have done the party 3 times - first year when he was 3 he made it till 10 till he got cranky and begged to leave.
> We did two parties when he was 4 - the first he took a nap from 8-9 and then was good to go till 11:30!
> The second he made it till after the 10:45 Hocus Pocus and then passed out in the stroller for the night.
> Will be interesting to see how he does this year!
> He’s generally a night owl and that day before the party we’ll sleep in, do a character breakfast, maybe swim and rest in room before party.



My thoughts:

-The HM looks much better in pictures at night. keep that in mind for your magic thoughts. 
-I would probably skip the Jungle Cruise and get in line for Moana earlier. JC is a pretty long ride and I wouldn't wait that long to get in line for Moana if you want to be done before 7. 
-Make sure when you watch the parade from Frontierland that you are sitting on the adventureland side. That way as soon as the tail end of the parade comes you can just turn around and book it to the Adventureland characters.


----------



## heazer

Usually each year for MNSSHP and MVMCP I have seen party check-in/bracelet spots at Tortuga, Philharmagic, and near Buzz Lightyear ride.  Usually.


----------



## amalone1013

Dentam said:


> I'll be there too!
> 
> I didn't realize you could do fp's with a party ticket?  If so, I need to do that since I plan to arrive around 4pm.  I'll be spending the first part of the day at the Food and Wine Festival!


Oh cool! It would be pretty funny to see each other at the party since we probably live like 30 mins away from you...  I'm debating what we will do before the party. We go down late Friday and come back lateTuesday, so we could do a waterpark Monday or do it Tuesday. Whichever is not a waterpark we might do DS, or we might be upgrading to APs anyways in which case I was thinking F&W!


I thought I read that about FPs one time... only if you dont have a day ticket already? Idk, never done it before. Last year we did MVMCP and were in epcot before but we had APs and didnt get there until actual party start time.


----------



## CvilleDiane

verleniahall said:


> Werthers has a prominate spot as a candy stop at the party - dh and I mentioned we love werthers and they filled both of our bags to the top with werthers - favorite stop of the night


I missed this one and love Werthers.  Where was it?


----------



## dachsie

Best Aunt said:


> Hey Mike who I forgot to quote -
> 
> I promised one of my friends that he could have my Sorcerer's card.  As people may know, you can only get one and they mark your wristband to make sure you can't get another.
> 
> But maybe someone else can get one for you if you send them a self addressed stamped envelope.


I can probably get him one


----------



## dachsie

verleniahall said:


> Werthers has a prominate spot as a candy stop at the party - dh and I mentioned we love werthers and they filled both of our bags to the top with werthers - favorite stop of the night


Where was it?


----------



## abnihon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> -The HM looks much better in pictures at night. keep that in mind for your magic thoughts.
> -I would probably skip the Jungle Cruise and get in line for Moana earlier. JC is a pretty long ride and I wouldn't wait that long to get in line for Moana if you want to be done before 7.
> -Make sure when you watch the parade from Frontierland that you are sitting on the adventureland side. That way as soon as the tail end of the parade comes you can just turn around and book it to the Adventureland characters.



Thanks!
All good advice!
We’ll probably end up getting pics in front of the HM twice - during daylight and at night.
And I’ve had the same thought about Jungle Cruise..  May skip it..


----------



## dachsie

Melindarella said:


> Hi all!  Have a question, and in addition to posting here, I also posted this on the Fastpass+ thread.  Hoping someone can answer
> 
> We are staying off site Sept 1-8, with the following plans:
> 9/2: AK
> 9/3: MNSSHP
> 9/4: DHS
> 9/5: Epcot
> 9/6: Blizzard Beach
> 9/7: MK
> 
> There are 3 in my party, and we have 4-day base tickets, and we also have tickets for the Halloween party on 9/3.  I've made FP for every day except Friday; system tells me that we don't have enough available days for booking FP.  Is this because of the Halloween party?  We are only using party tickets on 9/3, not park tickets, so I am not sure why the system isn't allowing me to make FP for 9/7.
> 
> If the party is the issue, then would I be able to make FP for 9/7, after we use up our FP on 9/2??  Or am I going to have to cancel FP on 9/3, to make them for 9/7?
> 
> Any assistance is greatly appreciated!  Thanks!!​


You need to delete your party day FP and then book your 9/7 ones.  Then go back and book for your party


----------



## Pdollar88

I was trapped by the Christmas parade. Have people had luck viewing the parade in Frontierland and then heading to another land, like Tomorrowland? I'd like to run to Space Mountain after the first parade and try to squeeze it in before fireworks.


----------



## dachsie

@Best Aunt thank you for all the information from the party!  You have been a great help in planning for me.  Your the Best!


----------



## cakebaker

.....


Dentam said:


> I'll be there too!
> 
> I didn't realize you could do fp's with a party ticket?  If so, I need to do that since I plan to arrive around 4pm.  I'll be spending the first part of the day at the Food and Wine Festival!



You can only book fp's between 4-7 if you have a day ticket. Party only tickets cannot.


----------



## cakebaker

Best Aunt said:


> When I was waiting in a character line during the first parade, the rumor was that the Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets were already gone.




 That's my first goal is getting the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket. Hopefully they're holding some back for each party.


----------



## Love Tink

dachsie said:


> Where was it?



Yes, where? I sure didn’t see it!


----------



## PAGA2003

cakebaker said:


> .....
> 
> 
> You can only book fp's between 4-7 if you have a day ticket. Party only tickets cannot.



The good news is you actually can book them on only a party ticket! We have 3 fastpasses between 3:30 and 6:00 (they cut your last one off at 6:00 no matter when it starts). We will only be visiting the park on our party ticket and have no other tickets associated with our account right now.


----------



## chiisai

BriarRose59 said:


> We are AP and DVC also. We are going in early to ride some rides and have dinner before the party starts. That way we have plenty of time for shows, fireworks, parade and trick or treating.  If you are into shopping, I read that DVC also gets early access to party specific merchandise. Just show your party band at the stores.



Just confirming- we did get access to party merch before 4pm with the DVC early entry. We also were able to pick up the SotMK party card before 4pm.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Pdollar88 said:


> I was trapped by the Christmas parade. Have people had luck viewing the parade in Frontierland and then heading to another land, like Tomorrowland? I'd like to run to Space Mountain after the first parade and try to squeeze it in before fireworks.



We watched the MVMCP parade from Frontierland last year and then cut through Fantasyland to bypass the hub and get over to Tomorrowland.  As the parade ends, follow it to Liberty Square.  As the parade heads into the hub, simply walk on the path going past Haunted Mansion into Fantasyland and then into Tomorrowland.  It's the long way, but you'll avoid the parade as it goes into the hub and down Main St.


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> Just confirming- we did get access to party merch before 4pm with the DVC early entry. We also were able to pick up the SotMK party card before 4pm.


Did you have to prove that you were dvc or just show your party band?


----------



## Claudia1

I'm interested in the Werther's candy spot, too!   Going this Friday.


----------



## chiisai

Haley R said:


> Did you have to prove that you were dvc or just show your party band?



I just needed to show party band for merch and SotMK card.


----------



## cakebaker

PAGA2003 said:


> The good news is you actually can book them on only a party ticket! We have 3 fastpasses between 3:30 and 6:00 (they cut your last one off at 6:00 no matter when it starts). We will only be visiting the park on our party ticket and have no other tickets associated with our account right now.



Interesting as everything I've read says you can't. Well, you can book them, but reports from last year are that Disney will cancel them.https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...of-mnsshp-using-the-mnsshp-tix.3693550/page-2


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cakebaker said:


> Intresting as everything I've read says you can't.



Party tickets will allow for FP booking.

A secondary issue is that SOME people end up getting a notice from Disney that they have insufficient ticket media and their last day of booked FPs will be deleted.  This happens to some but not others, and must have something to do with certain combinations of tickets/sources/packages/plans (but the exact reasons have proven elusive).

But other than that nuance which isn't applicable to everyone, a party ticket will let you book FPs before and up to 6pm.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Claudia1 said:


> I'm interested in the Werther's candy spot, too!   Going this Friday.


This was a favorite stop for us as well. 3 years ago it was across from Ariel ride. 2 years ago it was in pinocchio's. But it was missing last year and from the podcast i just watched the only specialty locations was the gogo at tom sawyer and the bag on the bypass for main street.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Party tickets will allow for FP booking.
> 
> A secondary issue is that SOME people end up getting a notice from Disney that they have insufficient ticket media and their last day of booked FPs will be deleted.  This happens to some but not others, and must have something to do with certain combinations of tickets/sources/packages/plans (but the exact reasons have proven elusive).
> 
> But other than that nuance which isn't applicable to everyone, a party ticket will let you book FPs before and up to 6pm.


I have heard that several people have had success with getting the cancelled fastpasses readded if they call mde support but only 2 not 3 restored and for after 4pm as thats when you could officially enter


----------



## Haley R

chiisai said:


> I just needed to show party band for merch and SotMK card.


Oh awesome! We should be getting our band at 2 with someone on the DIS so I might have to take advantage of looking at merch during that time.


----------



## dachsie

cakebaker said:


> .....
> 
> 
> You can only book fp's between 4-7 if you have a day ticket. Party only tickets cannot.


Actually its 4-6.  No FP after 6pm


----------



## bethbuchall

mamapenguin said:


> Are the locations for wrist band pick up accurate one page 1? It still says: will update for 2018. We are going to enter early on APs and pick up bands at whatever location is convenient. TIA



We saw spots to pick up wristbands at Mickey’s Philharmagic and Tortuga Tavern.


----------



## Dentam

cakebaker said:


> .....
> You can only book fp's between 4-7 if you have a day ticket. Party only tickets cannot.



That's what I had thought as well!



PAGA2003 said:


> The good news is you actually can book them on only a party ticket! We have 3 fastpasses between 3:30 and 6:00 (they cut your last one off at 6:00 no matter when it starts). We will only be visiting the park on our party ticket and have no other tickets associated with our account right now.



This is good to know, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## bethbuchall

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'm partial to the garden area in front of Casey's.  It's not reserved but people tend to think it is so I've 'usually' been able to get in there somewhat late with no issues.  It's also proximate to a restroom (back between Casey's and Crystal Palace) which is key for us (mine always pull the 'need to go' stunt 5 minutes before showtime).


At the first party, it was blocked off for the media, but I’m assuming it’s normally open.


----------



## Dentam

amalone1013 said:


> Oh cool! It would be pretty funny to see each other at the party since we probably live like 30 mins away from you...



I know, that would be funny!  I'll keep an eye out for your guys!


----------



## tbird89

I've heard about how long the lines are for Jack & Sally and The 7 Dwarfs, but haven't heard anyone mention anything about Mickey's line during the party. Is his line just as bad? 

Also, how accurate is the info about having a 15 minute grace period for FP+? I have a BTMRR reservation from 3:25-4:25, and I'm afraid I won't make it on time.
in advance!!!


----------



## Jannephotog

tbird89 said:


> I've heard about how long the lines are for Jack & Sally and The 7 Dwarfs, but haven't heard anyone mention anything about Mickey's line during the party. Is his line just as bad? in advance!!!



I was wondering about the fab five waits as well...it's our first party & we'll be there next Tuesday (August 28)!


----------



## Princess KP

Does anyone know if I am able to book FP on a party ticket starting at 2 if I'm DVC?


----------



## PolyRob

Does anyone have experience already being in the park prior to 4pm, getting a wristband at a secondary location, and then heading towards the bypass around 5/6pm to get the pre-filled bags with candy and utilize the photo-ops? My current plan involves being very early for Jack and Sally and then attempting to go through the bypass while already in the park.


----------



## subtchr

tbird89 said:


> Also, how accurate is the info about having a 15 minute grace period for FP+? I have a BTMRR reservation from 3:25-4:25, and I'm afraid I won't make it on time.



Can't answer your character question, but the 15 minute grace period is programmed into the system. You're good!


----------



## brockash

cakebaker said:


> .....
> 
> 
> You can only book fp's between 4-7 if you have a day ticket. Party only tickets cannot.


Actually this year it's only -6.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

chiisai said:


> Just confirming- we did get access to party merch before 4pm with the DVC early entry. We also were able to pick up the SotMK party card before 4pm.


We are DVC and heading to a party next week- was the bypass open when you entered at 2? If so, were they handing out bags?


----------



## brockash

cakebaker said:


> Interesting as everything I've read says you can't. Well, you can book them, but reports from last year are that Disney will cancel them.https://www.disboards.com/threads/f...of-mnsshp-using-the-mnsshp-tix.3693550/page-2


It's very hit or miss, just like last year.  It seems you can, but some get emails about them getting canceled, others dont and use them just fine.  I currently have some booked for my trip in a lil over a week.  It seems like you are more likely to get an email about them being canceled (and some of those have called disney and gotten to keep 2 of the party f/ps) if you change something in your package/reservation etc.


----------



## Haley R

Princess KP said:


> Does anyone know if I am able to book FP on a party ticket starting at 2 if I'm DVC?


The party tickets actually will give you times for all day.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Is Mickey Minnie and Daisy’s outfits still the same?

Looks like Goofy is sporting a pirate costume this year if I remember he usually wears his normal one in story book circus so that’s cool


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Were the party exclusive treats and headless horseman straw available between 4-7 or only after 7?


----------



## jenjersnap

PolyRob said:


> Does anyone have experience already being in the park prior to 4pm, getting a wristband at a secondary location, and then heading towards the bypass around 5/6pm to get the pre-filled bags with candy and utilize the photo-ops? My current plan involves being very early for Jack and Sally and then attempting to go through the bypass while already in the park.



I was going to ask something similar. We have dinner adrs at 4 and would like to backtrack to the bypass afterward.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Anyone at the 1st party line up early for Jack and Sally then go to Moana? If so, what time did you finish with Moana?


----------



## RJstanis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'm partial to the garden area in front of Casey's.  It's not reserved but people tend to think it is so I've 'usually' been able to get in there somewhat late with no issues.  It's also proximate to a restroom (back between Casey's and Crystal Palace) which is key for us (mine always pull the 'need to go' stunt 5 minutes before showtime).



I second this is our favorite spot too. During HEA it's full of people, but for the Halloween/Xmas parties its usually very lite crowds and you can spread out. Plus during parties most people stay sitting or laying down and during HEA everyone stands. We typically grab food to-go and get here early and just eat picnic style



Best Aunt said:


> I don't know, but as I have been saying, you should bring your own bag for the candy.  Bring a tote bag, or a reusable grocery bag.  The bags they hand out are tiny and won't protect your candy if you get wet (such as on Pirates).



Agreed. Also the bags they provide have a tendency to break. The glue they use for the handles is rubbish.


----------



## RJstanis

Calling all DVC members. Anyone want to adopt me and my party (total of 4 including myself) for MNSSHP on Sept 9th for early entry?      We can be strangers again after that lol


----------



## ksromack

TheNameless said:


> You should make sure you can link the band to your my experience account before leaving a review. Just in case there is a problem. Congrats.  It sucks rewarding flippers, but sometimes you don't have a choice.


Yes, please leave some feedback regarding the band.  I'm still not convinced I really need it as I may wait until MVMCP to see what that offering is.  We'll be there this year and also in Dec 2019 for MVMCP.  So, if you can link the special MB you would use it for your whole stay or just for that one party?


----------



## Pdollar88

RJstanis said:


> Calling all DVC members. Anyone want to adopt me and my party (total of 4 including myself) for MNSSHP on Sept 9th for early entry?      We can be strangers again after that lol



LOL! I was also going to ask this - solo traveler, looking for a temporary DVC family


----------



## ksromack

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm sure you know this but just in case - your MB is no good to anyone for charging privileges unless they also have your 4 digit pin.


Um, I don't even remember using a PIN with my MB.  Oh, gosh.....we haven't been to WDW since 2015.  Am I losing my marbles?  Going with 6 besties in about 5 weeks for 4 days then spending the next 4 days with dh......then going back the week after Thanksgiving for another week.  Getting new MBs for all three portions of this trip.  I guess the box with the MBs will explain everything to me again?


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> Yes, please leave some feedback regarding the band.  I'm still not convinced I really need it as I may wait until MVMCP to see what that offering is.  We'll be there this year and also in Dec 2019 for MVMCP.  So, if you can link the special MB you would use it for your whole stay or just for that one party?


I’ll report back about the mb. I should have it by tomorrow. I plan on wearing the special mb for my whole trip since I’m paying for it. I’ll be getting two free ones though since we have a split stay.


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> Um, I don't even remember using a PIN with my MB.  Oh, gosh.....we haven't been to WDW since 2015.  Am I losing my marbles?  Going with 6 besties in about 5 weeks for 4 days then spending the next 4 days with dh......then going back the week after Thanksgiving for another week.  Getting new MBs for all three portions of this trip.  I guess the box with the MBs will explain everything to me again?


You can set your pin up online before you leave. I did it for my niece and her mom before we took them in February. It’s just a 4 digit code you enter in when buying merch or food with your magic band.


----------



## alliecat523

Amy11401 said:


> Do you have to wait until 7:00 to get your bag for candy?



In previous years, as soon as you were able to enter the party, you could pick up treat bags at the bypass.


----------



## Best Aunt

dachsie said:


> @Best Aunt thank you for all the information from the party!  You have been a great help in planning for me.  Your the Best!



Happy to help!


----------



## Best Aunt

People have been asking here about charging to their Magic Band, so here is a reminder for them -

If you are staying at a Disney hotel, your hotel stay should be in your MDE account.  Normally it goes in there automatically when you make the hotel resie.  If it doesn't (as in some DVC stays), you enter the confirmation number into your MDE account yourself.  Most people do this before their trip because having your hotel stay in your MDE account is what allows you to make fastpasses at 60 days out.

The first time you do online check in for a Disney hotel, you have to create a 4-digit PIN.

The next time you do online check in, you do not have to create a new PIN if you remember the old one.  

Once you are at Disney World, you can use your Magic Band to charge purchases _to your hotel room_.  When you are at a cash register, you tap your Magic Band (on the same box where you would swipe or enter your credit card if you were paying that way).  After you tap your Magic Band, you have to enter your PIN to complete the purchase.

If you are not staying at a Disney hotel, you cannot use your Magic Band to make purchases.  This is because you do not charge to the Magic Band itself; the Magic Band is merely a tool for charging to your hotel room.

If you want to use your Magic Band to charge purchases to your hotel room, but you never did online check in -- you never created a PIN, but you can create one when you check in at your hotel.

If you want to use your Magic Band to charge purchases to your hotel room but you forgot your PIN -- you should be able to create a new PIN at your hotel's registration desk.


----------



## disxlovee

ajh88 said:


> Donald and Daisy were both out at Friday’s party in the Casey Jr splash area along with Minnie. I’m not sure what the line set up was - each individual or combined or ??? But they were definitely there!!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

Burlingtondw said:


> I have 3 FP+ booked for 4-6 pm for my party just using party ticket.  Anyone have any issues with using FP+ this way?



I called and spoke to a CM at the IT Help Desk on Saturday about booking FP's between 4-6.  He said too book 2 (not before 4) to ensure it does not effect my last day of park FP's BUT IF it did, to call back and they would restore them.  So I grabbed a Peter Pan for 4pm and a Space Mountain for 5:05pm.  Fingers crossed it doesn't mess up my last day FP's as I scored a 11:45am SDD.


----------



## DaisyNY

Melanie230 said:


> You will get your MNSSHP band when you enter.  We are going to the party this year.  When we get there Sunday afternoon for lunch I am going to show my ticket.  I think we get our bands then.



Do we get our trick or treat bags as well?


----------



## disneyjr77

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I'm partial to the garden area in front of Casey's.  It's not reserved but people tend to think it is so I've 'usually' been able to get in there somewhat late with no issues.  It's also proximate to a restroom (back between Casey's and Crystal Palace) which is key for us (mine always pull the 'need to go' stunt 5 minutes before showtime).



Is this a good spot to see the Hocus Pocus show, parade and fireworks?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Do we need to start a thread of people looking to get dvc adopted?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

disneyjr77 said:


> Is this a good spot to see the Hocus Pocus show, parade and fireworks?



Fireworks only.

You'll be quite far back for Hocus pocus, though you'd be able to hear.

You'd also only see the top of parade floats.


----------



## Melanie230

DaisyNY said:


> Do we get our trick or treat bags as well?



Yes!


----------



## disneyjr77

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Fireworks only.
> 
> You'll be quite far back for Hocus pocus, though you'd be able to hear.
> 
> You'd also only see the top of parade floats.



Ok, thanks...is there a spot where we can camp out for all 3?  Our plan is to do them one after the other, if possible.


----------



## AndreaDM

Dumb question, but what and where is this bypass everyone keeps talking about with prefilled candy bags? I've been to 3 MNSSHPs but don't remember that at all, but the last one was in 2015. TIA!


----------



## Best Aunt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do we need to start a thread of people looking to get dvc adopted?



I'm DVC, but I didn't enter until after 6:00.  I didn't do any super long lines (such as Jack & Sally).  After a few hours, I was hot and cranky and my back was killing me.  It took a lot of sugar and caffeine to keep me going, and I left during the second parade.

There's no way I would have made it through the party if I had entered as early as DVC people were allowed to get in.  I wouldn't suggest trying to get in that early unless you have a lot of stamina, you're in fantastic health, and you're used to the type of weather that Florida gets in the summer.  If you do the DVC early entry, you're talking about 10 hours in the park.  They would have had to carry me out on a stretcher if I had tried to do that.


----------



## coolingjupiter

We are not entirely sure if we will be entering before 4 or at 4 (we have regular park hopper tickets in addition to party tickets).  I understand that we can pick up our wristbands at (at least) two locations within the park if we are in the park before party time. However, I thought they also gave out the treat bags there as well?  Or do we _have_ to go to the bypass to get those? Not a huge deal as we will likely have our own bags and don’t plan on doing much trick or treating.  Just curious.  Also, is there any other reason to go to the bypass if we are already in the parks?


----------



## Best Aunt

AndreaDM said:


> Dumb question, but what and where is this bypass everyone keeps talking about with prefilled candy bags? I've been to 3 MNSSHPs but don't remember that at all, but the last one was in 2015. TIA!



If you enter during a certain time, you are directed to a certain area.  You pick up your trick or treat bag, and you get a pack (a little smaller than the size of a single-serving potato chip bag) which has some candy in it.

I entered between 6:00 and 6:30 and didn't even know that this existed.  The general public was not allowed in when I entered because the park had officially closed by then.  There were cast members standing past the turnstiles, no place in particular, who were giving out wristbands.  I got my wristband and headed straight to the fire station to get my Sorcerers card.

I had my own bag for candy, and didn't bother getting the official bag until much later in the evening.  I got it at one of the trick or treat locations.  I never did get that pack with some candy in it that people got at the bypass.  But who cares, I got a ton of candy at the trick or treat locations.

I assume the bypass is for people who enter before the park has officially closed.  They need to be separated out from the people who are entering to go to the park but not the party.


----------



## Best Aunt

coolingjupiter said:


> We are not entirely sure if we will be entering before 4 or at 4 (we have regular park hopper tickets in addition to party tickets).  I understand that we can pick up our wristbands at (at least) two locations within the park if we are in the park before party time. However, I thought they also gave out the treat bags there as well?  Or do we _have_ to go to the bypass to get those? Not a huge deal as we will likely have our own bags and don’t plan on doing much trick or treating.  Just curious.  Also, is there any other reason to go to the bypass if we are already in the parks?



See my post above.  Bring your own bag (the Disney bags are small and flimsy).  Skip the bypass.  If you want one of the Disney bags, you can get it at a trick or treat location.  As far as I know, there is nothing special about the starter pack of candy which you get at the Bypass.


----------



## Haley R

AndreaDM said:


> Dumb question, but what and where is this bypass everyone keeps talking about with prefilled candy bags? I've been to 3 MNSSHPs but don't remember that at all, but the last one was in 2015. TIA!


The bypass is to the left of Tony’s restaurant. On a normal day you just see a large gate that almost looks just like a normal wall.


----------



## Haley R

Best Aunt said:


> I'm DVC, but I didn't enter until after 6:00.  I didn't do any super long lines (such as Jack & Sally).  After a few hours, I was hot and cranky and my back was killing me.  It took a lot of sugar and caffeine to keep me going, and I left during the second parade.
> 
> There's no way I would have made it through the party if I had entered as early as DVC people were allowed to get in.  I wouldn't suggest trying to get in that early unless you have a lot of stamina, you're in fantastic health, and you're used to the type of weather that Florida gets in the summer.  If you do the DVC early entry, you're talking about 10 hours in the park.  They would have had to carry me out on a stretcher if I had tried to do that.


Dh and I are all day park goers. We always go at rd and stay until the park closes. We personally think taking a break in the middle of the day wastes a lot of time but we don’t have kids. I think everyone has different travel techniques. We are going at the end of October so I don’t expect it to be too hot.


----------



## dachsie

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do we need to start a thread of people looking to get dvc adopted?


I would love to be adopted on Sept 25th - there are 3 of us.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

SaintsManiac said:


> Any tips on meeting Jafar AND Queen of Hearts in one night? We aren't trying to do rides. Our focus will be these meets, parade and fireworks.



Get in line for Queen first around 630.  Jafar usually has short wait towards the end of the night but queen remains long


----------



## sherlockmiles

"I found headless horseman and light up gargoyle ornaments to buy. Neither are party specific."

Were either of these dated?  Where did you see them?  any chance you got pics?
THX


----------



## Princess KP

Pdollar88 said:


> LOL! I was also going to ask this - solo traveler, looking for a temporary DVC family


If you're going Oct. 30, I have room for 1 more.


----------



## Haley R

Best Aunt said:


> See my post above.  Bring your own bag (the Disney bags are small and flimsy).  Skip the bypass.  If you want one of the Disney bags, you can get it at a trick or treat location.  As far as I know, there is nothing special about the starter pack of candy which you get at the Bypass.


I know they give you a full sized candy bar in the starter bag. They also have picture spots at the bypass.


----------



## dachsie

Question about the picture spots on the bypass - is there a Photopass photographer there or do you take them on your own?


----------



## sherlockmiles

ajh88 said:


> I’m sorry - I didn’t look closely enough. DH says he thought it looked like Minnie has one line and the Ducks had another but take it with a grain of salt!



Last year they had 3 different lines.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

For those asking about the queen of hearts and tweedles meet n greet FoxC63 had this posted
Queen of Hearts & Tweedles are in one line, Alice & Mad Hatter are in another - so two separate lines and I would do the Queen & Tweedles first as they have the longest. Line up at 6:30, they come out at 7pm and you should be done in 5-8 minutes if you are first. Then line up for Alice & Hatter this might be a bit of a wait so maybe 30-40 minutes? Alice & Hatter arrive at 7pm.

NOTE: All characters sign autographs and photopass is available.

In 2017 I met Queen of Hearts & Tweedles at the Mad Tea Party at the Right red star. Alice & Hatterwere stationed at the red star on the Left.


----------



## Dean1953

I started a hookup thread where either DVC members can list the date that they are going and the number of guests that they can accommodate, or people that would like to enter early with a DVC member can list their Party date and the number of people in their group.    At least, it will save people from having to spend a considerable amount of time scrolling through this thread, looking for the right match.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

AndreaDM said:


> Dumb question, but what and where is this bypass everyone keeps talking about with prefilled candy bags? I've been to 3 MNSSHPs but don't remember that at all, but the last one was in 2015. TIA!



The party turnstiles will be on the right side. If you stay on that side when you enter go past mickey meet n greet, past tony's restaurant and turn right when you are facing the hat/pin stores. This will have candy treat bags containing a full size mms and several other little treats. There are photo ops and also this year merchandise. It comes out by the restrooms and plaza restaurant.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Princess_Nikki said:


> In regards to the Doom Buggy souvenir...maybe it is sold out at Memento Mori BUT they still have them at the Christmas shoppe at Disney Springs!!



WOUld someone be willing to pick me up one?  PM me.


----------



## Lionsfan

dachsie said:


> Question about the picture spots on the bypass - is there a Photopass photographer there or do you take them on your own?


Last year they had props and photopass people.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Pdollar88 said:


> So Cruella still looked relatively stationary and gave the appearance of being available for photos? Also, does anyone know what time she appeared?
> 
> I am really hoping to meet her. It sounds like I shouldn't count on a Photopass photographer, but perhaps I can get a bystander to snap a photo or take a selfie.




SHe had a photopass photographer last year.


----------



## Amy11401

sherlockmiles said:


> SHe had a photopass photographer last year.


Isn't she a fairly popular meet?  It seems strange they would take her photopass photographer away.


----------



## Pdollar88

Princess KP said:


> If you're going Oct. 30, I have room for 1 more.



Alas, I’ll be there 9/9. But thank you!


----------



## Rich M

Can any DVC members confirm if you just have to show your card to get in at 2PM or does it need to be linked to your magic band?


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Rich M said:


> Can any DVC members confirm if you just have to show your card to get in at 2PM or does it need to be linked to your magic band?


I've read that members had to show a blue card to enter at 2pm.


----------



## Pdollar88

I might need an intervention. I’m thinking about scrapping a night at AK and getting another MNSSHP ticket for 9/7.


----------



## CinderellaDream

Love this thread! I know there have been lots of questions about FP between 4-6.  We have 4 day MYW tickets and are planning to go to EP on our first day and MNSSHP on our first night.   Is it possible to have 3 prebooked FP at Epcot and also have 2-3 prebooked FP at MK between 4-6? If so, what's the best way or best order to reserve FP so I can try not to get the dreaded email?


----------



## Cluelyss

Jgeauxmo said:


> Did anyone see the cauldron popcorn bucket? This is the one we re after this year!


It is not being released until “mid-September” per DPB.


----------



## Cluelyss

WeluvDisney7 said:


> Can you still do a meet and greet with the grave diggers this year? I have seen different responses.


Yes, they are located in Frontierland, across from County Bears.


----------



## sherlockmiles

verleniahall said:


> Werthers has a prominate spot as a candy stop at the party - dh and I mentioned we love werthers and they filled both of our bags to the top with werthers - favorite stop of the night



Where was this?  Is it new this year? dont remember them from last year.  They are a favorite of DH.


----------



## Cluelyss

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> I'm also curious on this one.  I know (from reading these great posts!) that there is a separate line for check-in that begins around 4pm (and I know that I have the ticket linked to my magic band), but is there some special ticket or band that I have to collect at check-in that visually differentiates for CMs the party members from the general admission folks?


Yes, you will receive a special party band. CMs will actively check for this band throughout the night to confirm you are a party guest. If you enter via the main park entrance after 4, it will be issued there. If you are already in the park, there are several locations they can be picked up at inside MK.


----------



## dachsie

CinderellaDream said:


> Love this thread! I know there have been lots of questions about FP between 4-6.  We have 4 day MYW tickets and are planning to go to EP on our first day and MNSSHP on our first night.   Is it possible to have 3 prebooked FP at Epcot and also have 2-3 prebooked FP at MK between 4-6? If so, what's the best way or best order to reserve FP so I can try not to get the dreaded email?


No - you can only have 3 FP a day.  After they are used, you can try to add some for the party


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> Has anyone had luck getting party magic shots done between 4-7?  Specifically interested in the HM themed ones.
> How did they turn out with the ghosts during the daytime?


The party exclusive shots do not start until 7. This shot is available daily though, and can be taken between 4 and 7.


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> Ok, I’ve spent all weekend coming up with a party plan and here it is!  Feel free to critique!
> 
> Attending October 11th with DS (age 5). Costumes are HM tightrope walker and crocodile.
> 
> Arrive about 3:30 and hopefully in before 4.
> On the way up Main St get HM magic shots taken if we can get them that early.
> Shop for merchandise at Emporium.
> We have a Peter Pan FP that ends at 4:15 that we may or may not make...I’m not too worried about it.
> Get Maleficent cone at Storybook Treats.
> HM FP 4:25-5:25 and get our picture taken outside of HM (hopefully magic shot!)
> Early dinner at Sleepy Hollow (chicken waffle sandwich and Zero sundae if available?)
> Jungle Cruise FP 5:25-6.
> Line up for Moana after, hopefully will be done just before 7.
> Get Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket from cart at 7 if we can!
> Get spot near stage for 7:40 Hocus Pocus.
> After show meet Gravediggers, hit a couple trick or treat spots and get spot in Frontierland for 9:15 parade.
> After parade head back into Adventureland.
> Meet Jafar, Tarzan and crew, and maybe Aladdin characters.
> Ride Pirates.
> Get doombuggy treat at Aloha Isle.
> Wherever we happen to be at 10, walk over the water to see fireworks.
> After finishing in that area, head towards HM to maybe ride again or at least enjoy atmosphere.
> Make way into Fantasyland and ride teacups and maybe more rides and trick or treating until DS has had enough!
> 
> With small children plans sometimes need to altered...
> DS and I have done the party 3 times - first year when he was 3 he made it till 10 till he got cranky and begged to leave.
> We did two parties when he was 4 - the first he took a nap from 8-9 and then was good to go till 11:30!
> The second he made it till after the 10:45 Hocus Pocus and then passed out in the stroller for the night.
> Will be interesting to see how he does this year!
> He’s generally a night owl and that day before the party we’ll sleep in, do a character breakfast, maybe swim and rest in room before party.


I know you’ve gotten some feedback here, but I’d also recommend posting this on the itinerary thread:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/


----------



## WillowRain

From what I have gathered, because holy cow this is a lot of info, we should head to Frontierland for the Parade and Fireworks? Like on the docks? I absolutely want to see the green spooky lighting and river fog during the parade. Is Hocus Pocus thing worth it? I have littles who will be really tired so what should we NOT miss? I honestly do not care if we get character photos because I cannot expect them to wait over an hour for any of them.


----------



## verleniahall

The Werther's was at the party in 2015, but the CM said they are there every year and they were giving them out at the Christmas Party last year so I don't see why they woudln't be there this year


----------



## Jgeauxmo

CinderellaDream said:


> Love this thread! I know there have been lots of questions about FP between 4-6.  We have 4 day MYW tickets and are planning to go to EP on our first day and MNSSHP on our first night.   Is it possible to have 3 prebooked FP at Epcot and also have 2-3 prebooked FP at MK between 4-6? If so, what's the best way or best order to reserve FP so I can try not to get the dreaded email?


 
I just tried to do this and it wouldn't let me. I have an AP and have three booked at AK the day of our party.  I got it to work in past years when I didn't have a ticket for the day and used only my party ticket.


----------



## alliecat523

DaisyNY said:


> Do we get our trick or treat bags as well?



They usually don’t hand out bands until close to the allowed entry time. Not sure if that’s different this year?

You can pick up candy bags at most trick or treat locations. No need to stress about getting them at the entrance (although usually most convenient).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jgeauxmo said:


> I just tried to do this and it wouldn't let me. I have an AP and have three booked at AK the day of our party.  I got it to work in past years when I didn't have a ticket for the day and used only my party ticket.


  Guests can only book 3 FPs a day.  Once those are used you can book more, 1 at a time.  Once you have used up that FP you can book another.

Since you have booked FPs for AK you are not eligible to book another 3 for the party.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For those of use (myself included) who were interested in Werther's, after reviewing @MPLsDad's post, it appears Werther's may not be offered this year.

The poster who shared their great experience or receiving Werther's was sharing their experience from a few years ago and they may no longer be offered.

If they are it will be a great surprise, just didn't want people spending time chasing something that may not be offered this year.


----------



## Abbey1

My son’s favorite ride is Buzz and during the Halloween parties in Disneyland that ride is a virtual walk-on all night. He’s hoping to ride this “a million times” during the MNSSHP this year. How possible is this (give or take 999,990 )?


----------



## brewhome

cakebaker said:


> .....
> 
> 
> You can only book fp's between 4-7 if you have a day ticket. Party only tickets cannot.



I only have a party ticket and I was able to book three FP.  I booked a 3:30-4:30, 4:30-5:30, and 5:30-6:00.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

There is so much good stuff this year i really want the orange bird pin which is unusual for me since i don't collect the pins i just really like orange bird hopefully everything i want will still be there when we go home in September


----------



## Frank4202

Is it possible to book Fastpasses starting at 4pm without using a park day ticket? If so, how do i do this?


----------



## yulilin3

I've been working the entire weekend  (a total of 30 hours) and didn't have time to keep up with the thread, I know you can find most info on page one which is super, super helpful, but does anyone have a report of wait times for Elvis Stitch? I think that's the only character we want to meet


----------



## jenjersnap

Haley R said:


> I know they give you a full sized candy bar in the started bag. They also have picture spots at the bypass.



Yes, it is the special photo opportunities that we would like to get, particularly. Sounds like it closes at 6 so I guess we will need to hustle after dinner.


----------



## yulilin3

Frank4202 said:


> Is it possible to book Fastpasses starting at 4pm without using a park day ticket? If so, how do i do this?


from page 1 post 1
*Are FP+ Reservations available during the party?*

No, there are no FP+ reservations in the park after the 6 p.m., park closing time for day guests. You can, however, make FP+ reservations using your party ticket for the 4-6:00pm time period (FP+ Selections should be booked between 3:30-6:00pm), before the party officially begins. The good news is that most attraction lines will be short enough during the party that you won’t miss FP+ reservations much.
_When Can I Make FP+ Reservations?_
*Staying at a Disney World Resort: 60D in Advance
_Please note, if you only purchased MNSSHP tickets, your FP+ reservation is still based on resort check-in day._
*Staying at a Non-Disney Resort: 30D in Advance

*FastPass+ FAQs*
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fastpass-frequently-asked-questions.3491680/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/fp-faq-addendum.3538258/
http://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-sdfp-second-set-fp-long-faq.3520747/ (Thread name changed to*SDFP: CHANGES COMING!! Beware the 6th of June!, *as of May 2017.) ---_It has been determined it violates Disney's Terms of Service for MDE. _

FP+ Canceled/Not Canceled Thread for 2017: https://www.disboards.com/threads/w...from-4pm-6-30pm-with-a-mnsshp-ticket.3622575/


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> I started a hookup thread where either DVC members can list the date that they are going and the number of guests that they can accommodate, or people that would like to enter early with a DVC member can list their Party date and the number of people in their group.    At least, it will save people from having to spend a considerable amount of time scrolling through this thread, looking for the right match.


Can you share the link to it?


----------



## Smittolis

Abbey1 said:


> My son’s favorite ride is Buzz and during the Halloween parties in Disneyland that ride is a virtual walk-on all night. He’s hoping to ride this “a million times” during the MNSSHP this year. How possible is this (give or take 999,990 )?



We rode it several times, wait times ranged from 10-20 mins, with the latter part of the night it was basically zero! Despite the park being busier than past parties... I think you will be able to do it, but it may be later in the evening as opposed to early doors when its all a bit manic!


----------



## Dean1953

Ive never linked a thread but it is on “Theme parks attractions and strategies” under the thread name 
*MNSSHP hookup thread for those looking for DVC early entry*
It shouldn’t be very hard to find.


----------



## jessicag13

Haley R said:


> Can you share the link to it?


https://www.disboards.com/threads/m...or-those-looking-for-dvc-early-entry.3701576/


----------



## jenjersnap

I have a very important question for anyone who attended the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party (lol). I know they had mini versions of the specialty desserts but did they also have some of the usual dessert items, specifically, the ooey gooey toffee cake?


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Werther's is still listed on the 2018 MNSSHP map under "Special Thanks" with several of the companies providing treats for the party.  I believe Beanfields bean chips are being used in Hades nachos, Mars is the general trick or treat candy and all other companies listed are the allergy friendly treats. Werther's sugar free packs are included in the list of available allergy friendly treats at the 2 allergy redemption locations but I have not seen them in any of the pics of allergy friendly candy hauls from Friday's party. I know they did not stock enough of the allergy friendly items at the redemption locations and it was slim pickings as the evening went on. Hoping they rectify this for upcoming party dates.


----------



## Princess KP

Haley R said:


> The party tickets actually will give you times for all day.


From the first post, it says FP+ on a party ticket should be booked starting at 3:30. I'm assuming it is to avoid them from being canceled. Since DVC can now enter at 2, can I book my FP+ starting at 2?


----------



## dachsie

jenjersnap said:


> I have a very important question for anyone who attended the Happy Hallowishes Dessert Party (lol). I know they had mini versions of the specialty desserts but did they also have some of the usual dessert items, specifically, the ooey gooey toffee cake?


Yes, that was reported.


----------



## Melindarella

dachsie said:


> You need to delete your party day FP and then book your 9/7 ones.  Then go back and book for your party



That worked - thank you!!


----------



## monique5

Princess KP said:


> From the first post, it says FP+ on a party ticket should be booked starting at 3:30. I'm assuming it is to avoid them from being canceled. Since DVC can now enter at 2, can I book my FP+ starting at 2?



That's suggested to get 3 FP+. 
3:30-4:30
4:30-5:30
5:30-6:00


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

OMG this thread! I'm so excited!

Is there any place we can find more information about all M&G? like a list with all characthers available during the party and an average wait time for each? 
we've never been to MNSSHP and we would like to make a plan to optimize our time the best we can


----------



## Haley R

jenjersnap said:


> Yes, it is the special photo opportunities that we would like to get, particularly. Sounds like it closes at 6 so I guess we will need to hustle after dinner.


Are you saying the bypass closes at 6? It should open at 4 ish I think.


----------



## Haley R

Princess KP said:


> From the first post, it says FP+ on a party ticket should be booked starting at 3:30. I'm assuming it is to avoid them from being canceled. Since DVC can now enter at 2, can I book my FP+ starting at 2?


I think starting at 2 should work fine. If all else fails, I would call IT and let them know if you get the email about FPS being deleted.


----------



## jenjersnap

Haley R said:


> Are you saying the bypass closes at 6? It should open at 4 ish I think.



I am not totally sure, but Best Aunt said she arrived after 6 and the bypass was closed. I assumed they would close the bypass once the park closed to regular day guests so 6ish. 

The bypass did open at 4 pm, or shortly before, last year from my personal experience. Sounds like it is exactly the same this year.


----------



## Pdollar88

Do they stop doing the Headless Horesman magic shot at a certain time? Is it something that you can normally do on your way out?

Similarly -- have people had luck getting the Main Street magic shots (butlers and ballroom dancers) on the way out of the park after the Hocus Pocus show at midnight?


----------



## yulilin3

Pdollar88 said:


> Do they stop doing the Headless Horesman magic shot at a certain time? Is it something that you can normally do on your way out?
> 
> Similarly -- have people had luck getting the Main Street magic shots (butlers and ballroom dancers) on the way out of the park after the Hocus Pocus show at midnight?


Last year we got the dancers after the last show when the party was technically done, the lines for photos were long on main Street but they had about 4 of them along the street


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We got headless horseman shot after the party ended Friday on our way out. I was excited to see they were still letting us get in line for it even though the party was over. Only 1 group ahead of us too


----------



## disneyjr77

For the Headless Horseman shot, can we leave the party to go get it and get back in?  I think the pic will look better at night


----------



## ohdanalee

disneyjr77 said:


> For the Headless Horseman shot, can we leave the party to go get it and get back in?  I think the pic will look better at night


I believe that's in front of the Train Station which is inside the turnstiles and thus still inside the park, so you wouldn't have to worry about getting back in as you haven't quite left yet.


----------



## SquashBanana

Princess KP said:


> From the first post, it says FP+ on a party ticket should be booked starting at 3:30. I'm assuming it is to avoid them from being canceled. Since DVC can now enter at 2, can I book my FP+ starting at 2?



I booked 3 FPs for 3:20-4:20, 4:20-5:20, and 5:20-6:00 because that was all that was available 30 days out. I haven't heard any reports of FPs being canceled based on arrival windows. Booking a FP from 3:30-4:30 gives you a slightly better cushion since the grace period may or may not apply with party FPs.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

yulilin3 said:


> I've been working the entire weekend  (a total of 30 hours) and didn't have time to keep up with the thread, I know you can find most info on page one which is super, super helpful, but does anyone have a report of wait times for Elvis Stitch? I think that's the only character we want to meet



He was the only one we wanted to meet as well. 
When the party first started the line was clear out of the building, surprisingly long. We came back after fireworks and got in line and a CM said it was 30 (wait ended just inside the doors, but wraps inside) but then he took a break and my kids still hadn't trick or treated and wanted to leave, so we saw him, but no pic...

Edited to add, he also quit earlier than I expected. We went back I want to say around 11:30-11:45 maybe? and it was closed.


----------



## Cluelyss

ohdanalee said:


> I believe that's in front of the Train Station which is inside the turnstiles and thus still inside the park, so you wouldn't have to worry about getting back in as you haven't quite left yet.


This!


----------



## heidijanesmith

I just wanted to confirm that if I only have an MNSSHP ticket, I can enter at 4PM.

Regular crowds will leave at 6PM, but I can stay between 6-7?

Will there be rides and everything be open for party guests only from 6-7?

I am confused about the timing of the event, when I can get in and when the regular public leaves.  When US has a party, the time between regular park closing and the party they have the party guests that are already in the park stay in certain areas and then us out a little before the regular party guests can come in.


----------



## billyjobobb

It does look like you can get in at 4 and stay in as if the park is still open.


----------



## bethbuchall

heidijanesmith said:


> I just wanted to confirm that if I only have an MNSSHP ticket, I can enter at 4PM.
> 
> Regular crowds will leave at 6PM, but I can stay between 6-7?
> 
> Will there be rides and everything be open for party guests only from 6-7?
> 
> I am confused about the timing of the event, when I can get in and when the regular public leaves.  When US has a party, the time between regular park closing and the party they have the party guests that are already in the park stay in certain areas and then us out a little before the regular party guests can come in.



We went to Friday’s party. We were already in the park at 4:00, since we had day tickets, too. At 6:00, they started checking for wrist bands before allowing people to enter the ride queues. So, party guests could still ride between 6:00 and 7:00, but day guests could not.


----------



## yulilin3

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> He was the only one we wanted to meet as well.
> When the party first started the line was clear out of the building, surprisingly long. We came back after fireworks and got in line and a CM said it was 30 (wait ended just inside the doors, but wraps inside) but then he took a break and my kids still hadn't trick or treated and wanted to leave, so we saw him, but no pic...
> 
> Edited to add, he also quit earlier than I expected. We went back I want to say around 11:30-11:45 maybe? and it was closed.


When you say at the beginning of the party you mean 7pm? We can get in line earlier, we hate using party time to wait for characters but he is a new one we want to get


----------



## Best Aunt

Dean1953 said:


> I started a hookup thread where either DVC members can list the date that they are going and the number of guests that they can accommodate, or people that would like to enter early with a DVC member can list their Party date and the number of people in their group.    At least, it will save people from having to spend a considerable amount of time scrolling through this thread, looking for the right match.



Be careful.  If a DVC member "adopts" random people to get them in early, that's coming close to breaking a Disney rule because I believe technically the DVC member is supposed to be bringing in members of their party.  The Dis doesn't like to aid in rule-breaking.



Rich M said:


> Can any DVC members confirm if you just have to show your card to get in at 2PM or does it need to be linked to your magic band?



As far as I know, you can never get any DVC benefit just by using your Magic Band.  You always have to show your DVC card, and often you have to show a blue DVC card to indicate that you either bought a certain number of points direct from Disney, or you bought before a certain deadline and you are "grandfathered in."  It is DVC's way of discouraging people from buying contracts on the resale market, where they are cheaper.



verleniahall said:


> The Werther's was at the party in 2015, but the CM said they are there every year and they were giving them out at the Christmas Party last year so I don't see why they woudln't be there this year





scrappinginontario said:


> For those of use (myself included) who were interested in Werther's, after reviewing @MPLsDad's post, it appears Werther's may not be offered this year.
> 
> The poster who shared their great experience or receiving Werther's was sharing their experience from a few years ago and they may no longer be offered.
> 
> If they are it will be a great surprise, just didn't want people spending time chasing something that may not be offered this year.





GinnyBear's_mom said:


> Werther's is still listed on the 2018 MNSSHP map under "Special Thanks" with several of the companies providing treats for the party.  I believe Beanfields bean chips are being used in Hades nachos, Mars is the general trick or treat candy and all other companies listed are the allergy friendly treats. Werther's sugar free packs are included in the list of available allergy friendly treats at the 2 allergy redemption locations but I have not seen them in any of the pics of allergy friendly candy hauls from Friday's party. I know they did not stock enough of the allergy friendly items at the redemption locations and it was slim pickings as the evening went on. Hoping they rectify this for upcoming party dates.



In my previous long post I mentioned that I hit almost every trick or treat spot, and I saw no Werther's products.  I did not see the allergy friendly items, however.


----------



## disneyjr77

ohdanalee said:


> I believe that's in front of the Train Station which is inside the turnstiles and thus still inside the park, so you wouldn't have to worry about getting back in as you haven't quite left yet.





Cluelyss said:


> This!



Thanks!


----------



## Melanie230

heidijanesmith said:


> I just wanted to confirm that if I only have an MNSSHP ticket, I can enter at 4PM.
> 
> Regular crowds will leave at 6PM, but I can stay between 6-7?
> 
> Will there be rides and everything be open for party guests only from 6-7?
> 
> I am confused about the timing of the event, when I can get in and when the regular public leaves.  When US has a party, the time between regular park closing and the party they have the party guests that are already in the park stay in certain areas and then us out a little before the regular party guests can come in.



You can go in at 4pm.  Regular park guests leave at 6pm.  The party officially starts at 7pm.  The park is running like normal the entire time.  It is LOADS of fun!!  Enjoy it


----------



## DIS_MIKE

heidijanesmith said:


> I just wanted to confirm that if I only have an MNSSHP ticket, I can enter at 4PM.
> 
> Regular crowds will leave at 6PM, but I can stay between 6-7?
> 
> Will there be rides and everything be open for party guests only from 6-7?
> 
> I am confused about the timing of the event, when I can get in and when the regular public leaves.  When US has a party, the time between regular park closing and the party they have the party guests that are already in the park stay in certain areas and then us out a little before the regular party guests can come in.


The non-party guests are asked to leave but many do not until the cast members break out the flash lights and start roping off areas checking for wristbands.


----------



## Candy Orlando

Does the Magic Kingdom have the Halloween parade on non-party nights close to Halloween like they do for Christmas.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Thanks for all the info!! We have been to many past MNSSHP, but not one where the park closes at 6PM and the party starts at 7PM.

I am glad that the rides and eateries will be still open for party guests, in that in between hour.

Can't wait!


----------



## Best Aunt

Candy Orlando said:


> Do they have the Halloween parade on non-party nights close to Halloween like they do for Christmas.



No.

Here is a link to Magic Kingdom Park hours, Oct 28 to Nov 1.  Every day has the Disney Festival of Fantasy Parade at 2:00 pm.  On party nights, the Mickey's "Boo-to-You" Halloween Parade is listed at 9:15 pm and 11:15 pm.

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/five-day/2018-10-28/


----------



## hswillia07

chicagoshannon said:


> I read that the GO GO Squeeze was at the Tom Sawyer dock treat station.  Also read that Vamparina will not be at the dance party until October 1.


Really? This is so exciting - thank you for sharing!


----------



## hswillia07

Hi guys- I have some catching up to do on this thread! But it's FP time for me and I'm wondering if anyone can confirm how the party-only fast pass situation has been going? We don't have regular park tickets for that day and I'm nervous to book FPs for the party because I don't want to lose our SDD (that I will hopefully get) on our last day. Just looking for any updated info - thanks so much


----------



## abnihon

I assume the Main St magic shot photographers take a break for the parade.  Does anyone know what time they leave and come back?


----------



## Ducky'sMom

I've scoured the thread looking for anyone to say they did the M&G for Jack and Sally and all I've seen so far is mentions of not doing it because the line was long. I've even searched YouTube and haven't found anyone who prioritized them. Someone must've been in that line! Our plan is to head straight there 4. Can anyone give me some insight to their experience?


----------



## Haley R

Ducky'sMom said:


> I've scoured the thread looking for anyone to say they did the M&G for Jack and Sally and all I've seen so far is mentions of not doing it because the line was long. I've even searched YouTube and haven't found anyone who prioritized them. Someone must've been in that line! Our plan is to head straight there 4. Can anyone give me some insight to their experience?


I saw someone posted they got in line at 3:30 ish and were 15 people back. Jack and Sally came out at 5 pm


----------



## Haley R

I got my magic band today!! They got it Friday so I think it came pretty fast since they probably shipped it on Saturday. I got free shipping and it wasn’t expedited or anything. I was able to link it just fine and it shows up in my account. Can’t wait to see what the effects look like!


----------



## MPLsDad

sherlockmiles said:


> "I found headless horseman and light up gargoyle ornaments to buy. Neither are party specific."
> 
> Were either of these dated?  Where did you see them?  any chance you got pics?
> THX


Neither are dated.  I found the Headless Horseman ornament at the Screendoor gift shop at the Boardwalk Resort.  I also saw it in Disney Springs in the Co-Op.  The Gargoyle was in the Emporium on Main Street. You can search for it on shopdisney as well.


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> I got my magic band today!! They got it Friday so I think it came pretty fast since they probably shipped it on Saturday. I got free shipping and it wasn’t expedited or anything. I was able to link it just fine and it shows up in my account. Can’t wait to see what the effects look like!


I can't wait to hear about it! But you are going to the party after me, I thought.  We go on Oct 8th.


----------



## chuff88

Haley R said:


> I got my magic band today!! They got it Friday so I think it came pretty fast since they probably shipped it on Saturday. I got free shipping and it wasn’t expedited or anything. I was able to link it just fine and it shows up in my account. Can’t wait to see what the effects look like!



I am still considering ordering a couple...


----------



## Karen46

I am an AP and made a 3pm lunch at the Plaza, I want to work through the bypass and Shop at the emporium at 4 can I leave and come back in at the front gate and get my bracelet or do I have to go to tomorrow land or another location in the park to get my bracelet.


----------



## dachsie

hswillia07 said:


> Hi guys- I have some catching up to do on this thread! But it's FP time for me and I'm wondering if anyone can confirm how the party-only fast pass situation has been going? We don't have regular park tickets for that day and I'm nervous to book FPs for the party because I don't want to lose our SDD (that I will hopefully get) on our last day. Just looking for any updated info - thanks so much


Book all your regular FP first, then go back and book the party FP. * If* you get an email, call IT and they will let you keep 2 of the FP you book on party


----------



## Haley R

Karen46 said:


> I am an AP and made a 3pm lunch at the Plaza, I want to work through the bypass and Shop at the emporium at 4 can I leave and come back in at the front gate and get my bracelet or do I have to go to tomorrow land or another location in the park to get my bracelet.


You can do it at the front gate if that’s what you prefer.


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> I can't wait to hear about it! But you are going to the party after me, I thought.  We go on Oct 8th.


I’m sure magic band collectors will post a video sometime soon


----------



## chuff88

Update: I pulled the trigger and bought two from eBay. I hate myself a little but it feels so unlikely that there will be any left by 10/4.


----------



## Haley R

chuff88 said:


> I am still considering ordering a couple...


If you’re worried about them getting sold out I would go ahead and order them.


----------



## Haley R

chuff88 said:


> Update: I pulled the trigger and bought two from eBay. I hate myself a little but it feels so unlikely that there will be any left by 10/4.


I wasn’t happy when I did it but I also don’t feel bad because there was no way I would get one on October 23.


----------



## chuff88

Haley R said:


> I wasn’t happy when I did it but I also don’t feel bad because there was no way I would get one on October 23.


I guess our punishment is the fairly significant mark up we have to pay. But I think it'll be super fun to roll into the party with our special bands. I'm not telling my mom that I ordered them so that it can be a surprise.


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> I’m sure magic band collectors will post a video sometime soon


I will probably really want one once I see the video!


----------



## hswillia07

dachsie said:


> Book all your regular FP first, then go back and book the party FP. * If* you get an email, call IT and they will let you keep 2 of the FP you book on party


Thank you so much!


----------



## chuff88

I was just wondering if anyone who did the dessert party at the first party and had the parade viewing can provide a review of how it went logistically. I haven't really found one, and I am very curious. I am still toying with cancelling our dessert party reservation, but if it went super smoothly and the parade viewing spot is exceptional I might still keep it. I'd just really like to hear opinions about it.


----------



## cab0ad

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> Werther's is still listed on the 2018 MNSSHP map under "Special Thanks" with several of the companies providing treats for the party.  I believe Beanfields bean chips are being used in Hades nachos, Mars is the general trick or treat candy and all other companies listed are the allergy friendly treats. Werther's sugar free packs are included in the list of available allergy friendly treats at the 2 allergy redemption locations but I have not seen them in any of the pics of allergy friendly candy hauls from Friday's party. I know they did not stock enough of the allergy friendly items at the redemption locations and it was slim pickings as the evening went on. Hoping they rectify this for upcoming party dates.



Oh no...how bad was the allergy free experience? My daughter really wants the gummies out of the options we have seen. She is not much on seeds, cookies, or chocolate...


----------



## Haley R

chuff88 said:


> I guess our punishment is the fairly significant mark up we have to pay. But I think it'll be super fun to roll into the party with our special bands. I'm not telling my mom that I ordered them so that it can be a surprise.


I didn’t pay that much more than I would’ve in the park. How much did you pay? I paid $49.99 with free shipping. It would’ve been $39.99 in the park plus tax.


----------



## Haley R

chuff88 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone who did the dessert party at the first party and had the parade viewing can provide a review of how it went logistically. I haven't really found one, and I am very curious. I am still toying with cancelling our dessert party reservation, but if it went super smoothly and the parade viewing spot is exceptional I might still keep it. I'd just really like to hear opinions about it.


I read reports on here that said the parade viewing is pretty nice. It’s by the flagpole and it seemed like there was a lot of open space.


----------



## Best Aunt

cab0ad said:


> Oh no...how bad was the allergy free experience? My daughter really wants the gummies out of the options we have seen. She is not much on seeds, cookies, or chocolate...



Can she eat any of the regular candy?  The castmembers grab candy out of big barrels.  I was behind a man who requested a particular candy and they gave it to him.  

Everything is wrapped, but if somebody has an allergy maybe it is too risky.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

I bought tickets for the 10/14 Party ages ago. Reading this thread has gotten me so anxious to do a party that I just bought us tickets to the Party this Friday!

My wife really wants an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket, and I was really worried they'd be gone by the time we went. We should be good now!


----------



## hswillia07

cab0ad said:


> Oh no...how bad was the allergy free experience? My daughter really wants the gummies out of the options we have seen. She is not much on seeds, cookies, or chocolate...


I'm a part of quite a few allergy groups and from what I've seen, some people had great hauls with a variety of items, and others had very few items to choose from. The Surf Sweets seemed to be available most of the time and Enjoy Life seems to have run out more quickly. The advice I'm hearing is to cash in your tokens a few times during the night - don't leave it all until the end. Hoping for the best


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Ok so the plan is for me...

Get some photos with the photopass in front of castle and by pumpkins

Get the characters Goofy Mickey Minnie and Donald...(how long you guys think it’ll take to get all four?)

Get Halloween candy to fill the bucket up

See the Sanderson show

See the parade

See the fireworks

Get the Mickey and Minnie Halloween plush

Think I can do it???


----------



## emgilmartin

dachsie said:


> Book all your regular FP first, then go back and book the party FP. * If* you get an email, call IT and they will let you keep 2 of the FP you book on party


There are no Fastpasses for the party


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Good to know!  I thought I read only Liberty Sq had the Oogie Boogie but sounds like they were all over the park?  We plan to start party in that Jungle Cruise area so maybe we’ll try that one.  Hopefully they really are holding back some for each party because we don’t go till Oct 11th!


That was only one confirmed location.  They are all over mk


----------



## SquashBanana

emgilmartin said:


> There are no Fastpasses for the party



During the official party hours beginning at 7:00, you are correct that there are no FPs available. However, since party guests are allowed in at 4:00, you can book them on a party ticket until 6:00 which is when the park closes to day guests.


----------



## yulilin3

hswillia07 said:


> I'm a part of quite a few allergy groups and from what I've seen, some people had great hauls with a variety of items, and others had very few items to choose from. The Surf Sweets seemed to be available most of the time and Enjoy Life seems to have run out more quickly. The advice I'm hearing is to cash in your tokens a few times during the night - don't leave it all until the end. Hoping for the best


You actually don't need the tokens to exchange for the allergy items, just go to City Hall first thing and ask them to fill the bag


----------



## tbird89

Does anyone that attended this past Friday's party know at what time they cut off the line for Jack and Sally?


----------



## cab0ad

yulilin3 said:


> You actually don't need the tokens to exchange for the allergy items, just go to City Hall first thing and ask them to fill the bag


Has anyone confirmed/done this?


----------



## cab0ad

hswillia07 said:


> I'm a part of quite a few allergy groups and from what I've seen, some people had great hauls with a variety of items, and others had very few items to choose from. The Surf Sweets seemed to be available most of the time and Enjoy Life seems to have run out more quickly. The advice I'm hearing is to cash in your tokens a few times during the night - don't leave it all until the end. Hoping for the best



I would love to know some of the allergy groups for Disney if you don't mind sharing.


----------



## yulilin3

cab0ad said:


> Has anyone confirmed/done this?


We've done it for the past 3 years, haven't done the party this year. We fill our bags first thing, rent a locker and leave them there so we're not hauling heavy bags all night


----------



## Spintopbeach

yulilin3 said:


> We've done it for the past 3 years, haven't done the party this year. We fill our bags first thing, rent a locker and leave them there so we're not hauling heavy bags all night


Where are the lockers?


----------



## Spintopbeach

so we can ride rides until 7 if we get there at 6?  Can the day guests still ride rides until 7?


----------



## yulilin3

Spintopbeach said:


> Where are the lockers?


After the tapstiles on your right


----------



## HollyMD

No. Day guests are to leave at 6. They will check parry bands after this before getting in line for rides


----------



## scrappinginontario

Spintopbeach said:


> so we can ride rides until 7 if we get there at 6?  Can the day guests still ride rides until 7?


 Yes but you can also arrive as early as 4:00 with your party ticket.  

At 6:00 day guests are no longer eligible to enter the ride queues.


----------



## CMNJ

Spintopbeach said:


> so we can ride rides until 7 if we get there at 6?  Can the day guests still ride rides until 7?


Yes you can ride any attractions open for the party from 6-7
Day guests in line by 5:59 can remain in line and ride but not join any lines after 6. They have that hour buffer to clear out the ride lines and push the day guests out before the party starts. They tried it last year with MVMCP and are doing it for MNSSHP too this year.


----------



## OhhBother

For the person who wanted someone to pick up a SOTMK card for them, I'd be happy to do that. I'm going to the 9/18 party. Send me a message if you still need someone to do that for you.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

cab0ad said:


> Oh no...how bad was the allergy free experience? My daughter really wants the gummies out of the options we have seen. She is not much on seeds, cookies, or chocolate...



For people who waited until the end of the night to redeem tokens there were only 2 or 3 things to choose from. Also, depending on the CM you might only get 1 item per token. Silly to redeem a token and get one package of smarties while the regular treat line gets a handful of candy.


----------



## Haley R

I think my question got covered up somewhere. Has anyone met the 7 dwarfs later in the night? Maybe at like 11?


----------



## CynthiaC925

W


OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Do we need to start a thread of people looking to get dvc adopted?


just send me about $5000 and I’d be happy to adopt you all!  My ownership cost me $15000, not including dues and taxes for the past 11 years, so I’d appreciate the contribution lol!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Please correct me if I am wrong, the Dessert Party is only for watching Halloowishes. The desert party does not include a special parade spot by the light post any more.

Is there a separate party you have to sign up for for reserved Parade Spot?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

heidijanesmith said:


> Please correct me if I am wrong, the Dessert Party is only for watching Halloowishes. The desert party does not include a special parade spot by the light post any more.
> 
> Is there a separate party you have to sign up for for reserved Parade Spot?



Quasi-complicated story.

When dessert party dates were released/made bookable, Disney's website had references to parade viewing being included in the event description.  They later removed the parade viewing language and called everyone who had made reservations to let them know it was an error, wasn't meant to be included, but they will honor the language for those who made reservations before the website change.

So... pre-change gets parade viewing.  Reservations made sense don't.

No ability to get reserved parade viewing now, outside of other special Disney offerings such as VIP tours.

But yes, the main purpose of the dessert parties is to provide viewing areas (and desserts) for Hallowishes.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Our first (two years ago we did one) party did include the sit down Fireworks at the Plaza and a reserved space around the light pole. It was a great event.

Now with the parade watching area being removed, I will cancel my reservation.


----------



## chuff88

Haley R said:


> I didn’t pay that much more than I would’ve in the park. How much did you pay? I paid $49.99 with free shipping. It would’ve been $39.99 in the park plus tax.


I think mine was like 53 with free shipping. So not too bad. There weren’t any available under 50 when I looked.


----------



## Ducky'sMom

Haley R said:


> I saw someone posted they got in line at 3:30 ish and were 15 people back. Jack and Sally came out at 5 pm


Thanks. Hopefully us getting in straight at 4 and it not being the first party will help. So long as it's not a 2 hour wait!


----------



## Haley R

chuff88 said:


> I think mine was like 53 with free shipping. So not too bad. There weren’t any available under 50 when I looked.


I think the seller I bought from sold out pretty fast.


----------



## Haley R

Ducky'sMom said:


> Thanks. Hopefully us getting in straight at 4 and it not being the first party will help. So long as it's not a 2 hour wait!


I hear ya. We want to meet them 10/23 right at 4. It would be nice if they continue to come out at 5. I could handle waiting an hour but not much more. Dh and I already agreed we will be tag teaming for snacks and a chance to shop a little.


----------



## FoxC63

ohdanalee said:


> Is there anywhere else with merchandise prices? Specifically the hocus pocus costume shirts. Those didn't have prices on the chart Minnie Blog Twitter posted



Not sure if you still need the prices but I did post them:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4[/URL]


----------



## r2mk

Does anyone know the dates that the dessert party included the parade viewing? I made mine on July 12th. Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Any update on where to buy headless horseman straw clip?



Three locations so far: Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats and Aloha Isle for $5.99!  See:  Post #5


----------



## FoxC63

coolingjupiter said:


> Somewhere I had seen a doom buggy from the haunted mansion being sold and when you pressed a button or something, it played some of the classic phrases from the attraction.  It might not be special for Halloween, but I really want it!  Did I make it up? Did anybody see it?  If so, do you know where I can get one?





bluejasmine said:


> I saw pics of it and videos on youtube.. I want it as well..





coolingjupiter said:


> I just went to YouTube and saw it again.  Doesn’t look like it’s for the party...just a new Haunted Mansion item.  I’m assuming it would be at Memento Mori?



They are/were sold online at shopdisney and on the app. $14.99


----------



## FoxC63

disxlovee said:


> Hello! I just saw a report from yesterday that Minnie now meets by herself in Storybook Circus and there is no longer a separate Daisy/Donald line. Any truth to that rumor? Trying to re-strategize appropriately.





LoganBrown1990 said:


> I'm curious about this as well!



It is confirmed Minnie Mouse is one line, Donald and Daisy meet together.  They can be found at Storybook, see:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Post #6 - Character List[/URL]

If you see the word "Location" next to a characters name, click on it for more information.


----------



## coolingjupiter

FoxC63 said:


> They are/were sold online at shopdisney and on the app. $14.99



Thanks!  It has the “in store only” tag and it’s also sold out.  Oh well!  Thanks again!


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Three locations so far: Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats and Aloha Isle for $5.99!  See:  Post #5



I may need to get this too!


----------



## Pdollar88

Are the Hocus Pocus t-shirts (character design and purple) women's shirts? They look vaguely like a baby doll shirt. I really want one, but if they're cut and sized for women, I may skip it.

Also, should I plan on getting in front for the final Hocus Pocus show 20 minutes early to get relatively close to the stage? Hocus Pocus has been my favorite movie for 25 years now -- I've had a framed poster hanging in my childhood bedroom (and now my house) since 1993.


----------



## Cluelyss

r2mk said:


> Does anyone know the dates that the dessert party included the parade viewing? I made mine on July 12th. Thanks


Parade viewing was removed from the description on June 18.


----------



## Cluelyss

heidijanesmith said:


> Our first (two years ago we did one) party did include the sit down Fireworks at the Plaza and a reserved space around the light pole. It was a great event.
> 
> Now with the parade watching area being removed, I will cancel my reservation.


When did you make your reservation? If prior to June 18, you’ll have the parade viewing.


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> Three locations so far: Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats and Aloha Isle for $5.99!  See:  Post #5


I thought someone said they bought it at Casey's also


----------



## ohdanalee

FoxC63 said:


> Not sure if you still need the prices but I did post them:  Post #4


Thanks! I found out the price of the AP tote bag. It's $24.99.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We have decided to attend the Oct 19th party for DD's 15th birthday. We are long time Disney people, but last year was the first time we were able to make a Halloween party. I sew, so I made costumes for everyone and we had a ball. It is all DD has said she wanted for her birthday for months. We were originally not planning to go because she is a Varsity cheerleader this year, and missing a Friday night game isn't an option. We lucked up and that week's game is on a Thursday night, so we are making a flying trip to do the party. She never asks for anything so I am glad I can make it happen for her. She is planning to go as Yzma, DH is doing a Jedi, and I have a Nightmare Before Christmas dress ordered for me.


----------



## Victoria3

Pdollar88 said:


> *Are the Hocus Pocus t-shirts (character design and purple) women's shirts? They look vaguely like a baby doll shirt. I really want one, but if they're cut and sized for women, I may skip it.*
> 
> Also, should I plan on getting in front for the final Hocus Pocus show 20 minutes early to get relatively close to the stage? Hocus Pocus has been my favorite movie for 25 years now -- I've had a framed poster hanging in my childhood bedroom (and now my house) since 1993.



Yes, it's a women's shirt. 

Can't help you with the second question.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I wanted to add for those who are getting parade viewing.
Because we had so much room, my kids had a ton of interaction from characters in the parade. (we weren't hidden in the crowds)
My DD16 had Loki Mickey ears on, and soooo many characters either spoke to her about her ears, or made jesters to her. A few: Jafar, skeleton band member, Peter Pan, Mad Hatter, and more, it was making her night. 

Donald had a cape on, as did my DS6, so Donald went out of his way to point this out to him. (Donald is his fav too, so that made his night)

The ghost dancers will make eye contact with you and make facial expressions just for you or your children. And other characters will make your kids feel noticed. It really beats just being in the crowds,,,

*My point,* if main street view is not a priority, move over to space, and you will get a great view and great interactions for fantastic memories. 

Also, because we went to the parade spot late, the dessert party did not cut into our party time. We still had time to load up 2 plates of desserts and get plenty to drink before the fireworks started.

I truly wish they had this option every year, it really did make our party night perfect.

Hope you all have a fantastic time on your nights!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Could anybody please tell me how long are the lines for:


Jack
Jafar
Cruella
Lotso
Mickey
Goofy
Donald


----------



## Pdollar88

Victoria3 said:


> Yes, it's a women's shirt.
> 
> Can't help you with the second question.



Thanks, Victoria! I guess I'll skip the character design shirts, then. I understand why they're women's shirts, but  I guess I'm a specific customer type 

One other question for folks -- would it be worth it to bump up my ADR at Liberty Tree Tavern to 2 rather than 2:30? Is there any possibility of getting a wristband around 3 if I'm an AP holder and not DVC?


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

Best Aunt said:


> People have been asking here about charging to their Magic Band, so here is a reminder for them -
> 
> If you are staying at a Disney hotel, your hotel stay should be in your MDE account.  Normally it goes in there automatically when you make the hotel resie.  If it doesn't (as in some DVC stays), you enter the confirmation number into your MDE account yourself.  Most people do this before their trip because having your hotel stay in your MDE account is what allows you to make fastpasses at 60 days out.
> 
> The first time you do online check in for a Disney hotel, you have to create a 4-digit PIN.
> 
> The next time you do online check in, you do not have to create a new PIN if you remember the old one.
> 
> Once you are at Disney World, you can use your Magic Band to charge purchases _to your hotel room_.  When you are at a cash register, you tap your Magic Band (on the same box where you would swipe or enter your credit card if you were paying that way).  After you tap your Magic Band, you have to enter your PIN to complete the purchase.
> 
> If you are not staying at a Disney hotel, you cannot use your Magic Band to make purchases.  This is because you do not charge to the Magic Band itself; the Magic Band is merely a tool for charging to your hotel room.
> 
> If you want to use your Magic Band to charge purchases to your hotel room, but you never did online check in -- you never created a PIN, but you can create one when you check in at your hotel.
> 
> If you want to use your Magic Band to charge purchases to your hotel room but you forgot your PIN -- you should be able to create a new PIN at your hotel's registration desk.



can you charge purchases made at the Disney stores in Disney Springs to your hotel room?


----------



## Rich M

CynthiaC925 said:


> W
> 
> just send me about $5000 and I’d be happy to adopt you all!  My ownership cost me $15000, not including dues and taxes for the past 11 years, so I’d appreciate the contribution lol!



And to think that doesn't even include the amount you spend in the parks and tickets.


----------



## JenK0108

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wanted to add for those who are getting parade viewing.
> Because we had so much room, my kids had a ton of interaction from characters in the parade. (we weren't hidden in the crowds)
> My DD16 had Loki Mickey ears on, and soooo many characters either spoke to her about her ears, or made jesters to her. A few: Jafar, skeleton band member, Peter Pan, Mad Hatter, and more, it was making her night.
> 
> Donald had a cape on, as did my DS6, so Donald went out of his way to point this out to him. (Donald is his fav too, so that made his night)
> 
> The ghost dancers will make eye contact with you and make facial expressions just for you or your children. And other characters will make your kids feel noticed. It really beats just being in the crowds,,,
> 
> *My point,* if main street view is not a priority, move over to space, and you will get a great view and great interactions for fantastic memories.
> 
> Also, because we went to the parade spot late, the dessert party did not cut into our party time. We still had time to load up 2 plates of desserts and get plenty to drink before the fireworks started.
> 
> I truly wish they had this option every year, it really did make our party night perfect.
> 
> Hope you all have a fantastic time on your nights!



Thanks so much for this!  I have it booked for 8/31 (have the parade viewing because we booked it in early June) and have been on the fence about keeping it.  Can I ask if you went at 7:30 to reserve a table before the parade?  If not, were you still able to get a good spot for viewing fireworks when you got there after parade vieiwing?  Thanks!!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Could anybody please tell me how long are the lines for:
> 
> 
> Jack
> Jafar
> Cruella
> Lotso
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Donald


I can reply  for Jack based on what we say last year, assuming you mean Skellington and not Sparrow.

Jack and Sally meet together and they were our top priority. We got in line as soon as we got in about 4:20, and the line was already at least 10 groups deep. It built very quickly and some people that were in line by 5 didn't get into the ifrst set when they came out. We got in on that first set when they came out, and by the time we left the line was massive I would say at least 1 1/2 wait. They stay this busy or worse most of the night. 

Your best bet for Jack and Sally is to be in their line ASAP. As far as the rest, i know that the Cruella and Jafar lines stay pretty packed, and Lotso was definitely busy early. I think it would be a tall order to get all of those in and do anything else.


----------



## rodjsr

Going to our first MNSSHP on Sep 3 and not sure how crazy are the lines to enter MK the day of the party. 
If I want to enter right at 4pm (and not a minute later!), at what time should I get to the entrance?


----------



## scrappinginontario

rodjsr said:


> Going to our first MNSSHP on Sep 3 and not sure how crazy are the lines to enter MK the day of the party.
> If I want to enter right at 4pm (and not a minute later!), at what time should I get to the entrance?


  People have recommended getting in line by 3:30 at the latest.  I plan on arriving (by bus) shortly after 3:00 as I hope to be in the MK as quickly as I can to use a FP that will expire at 4:20.


----------



## dachsie

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Could anybody please tell me how long are the lines for:
> 
> 
> Jack
> Jafar
> Cruella
> Lotso
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Donald


With there only having been one party, I don't know that we know all of that yet but some of them you will find answers for


----------



## rodjsr

scrappinginontario said:


> People have recommended getting in line by 3:30 at the latest.  I plan on arriving (by bus) shortly after 3:00 as I hope to be in the MK as quickly as I can to use a FP that will expire at 4:20.


Thanks! I'm on the same boat. Made a couple of FP+ I'm hoping to use and also debating whether to keep our 4:15(!!!!) reservation for BOG.


----------



## abnihon

@Cluelyss  - did you ever find out what time Gravediggers break for parade?  Wondering that too...


----------



## Haley R

JenK0108 said:


> Thanks so much for this!  I have it booked for 8/31 (have the parade viewing because we booked it in early June) and have been on the fence about keeping it.  Can I ask if you went at 7:30 to reserve a table before the parade?  If not, were you still able to get a good spot for viewing fireworks when you got there after parade vieiwing?  Thanks!!


I’m wondering this too! If we don’t need to bother checking in before the parade I won’t otherwise I’ll make time for it.


----------



## Stefien Quix

Are Jack & Sally out in the open, so if we're happy just snapping a picture of them as we are out and about we can do so, or is waiting in line really your only option?


----------



## r2mk

Cluelyss said:


> Parade viewing was removed from the description on June 18.


Thanks so much.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Stefien Quix said:


> Are Jack & Sally out in the open, so if we're happy just snapping a picture of them as we are out and about we can do so, or is waiting in line really your only option?


they are in the gazebo. you can get pictures from outside the line, but they will be from the side and likely have other people in the them. The line is positioned so that they face it.


----------



## chuff88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> I wanted to add for those who are getting parade viewing.
> Because we had so much room, my kids had a ton of interaction from characters in the parade. (we weren't hidden in the crowds)
> My DD16 had Loki Mickey ears on, and soooo many characters either spoke to her about her ears, or made jesters to her. A few: Jafar, skeleton band member, Peter Pan, Mad Hatter, and more, it was making her night.
> 
> Donald had a cape on, as did my DS6, so Donald went out of his way to point this out to him. (Donald is his fav too, so that made his night)
> 
> The ghost dancers will make eye contact with you and make facial expressions just for you or your children. And other characters will make your kids feel noticed. It really beats just being in the crowds,,,
> 
> *My point,* if main street view is not a priority, move over to space, and you will get a great view and great interactions for fantastic memories.
> 
> Also, because we went to the parade spot late, the dessert party did not cut into our party time. We still had time to load up 2 plates of desserts and get plenty to drink before the fireworks started.
> 
> I truly wish they had this option every year, it really did make our party night perfect.
> 
> Hope you all have a fantastic time on your nights!



I have some follow up questions. First, did you do the first parade viewing? As another poster asked, did you go to the dessert party early at 7:30, then to the parade, and then the fireworks? I'm trying to figure out what the best plan is logistically. It sounds like we do want to keep the party though.


----------



## yulilin3

Stefien Quix said:


> Are Jack & Sally out in the open, so if we're happy just snapping a picture of them as we are out and about we can do so, or is waiting in line really your only option?


they meet at the gazebo behind the Christmas store, you could try  to get a pic but frowned upon to get one when other people are meeting, CM might actually block your view. I would recommend hanging around and waiting for their breaks, then you can get them walking in or out like this


----------



## FoxC63

coolingjupiter said:


> Thanks!  It has the “in store only” tag and it’s also sold out.  Oh well!  Thanks again!



It's too early to give up, when Disney sold the Mickey Halloween Spirit Jersey online many sizes sold out.  Now when you go to their site ALL sizes have been restocked!


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Stefien Quix said:


> Are Jack & Sally out in the open, so if we're happy just snapping a picture of them as we are out and about we can do so, or is waiting in line really your only option?



If you don't want your picture with them why not just use one of the pics of them that's already online? It is generally considered bad park etiquette to take pics of characters while others are meeting with them. They won't be facing you and most likely either Jack or Sally's face will be obscured from your view. As another person commented, the CMs may even block your view.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Read on Disney food blog that starting Oct 1st Zero waffle sundae will be available all day.  Hope that’s true because we go in Oct!
> Thinking we’ll stop by Sleepy Hollow about 5pm for chicken waffle sandwich and the sundae and not waste party time there.



Yes, as seen here:
*Zero Waffle Sundae $6.49 / Specialty Treat then starting on Oct 1 it will become an Anytime Treat: *Special pumpkin waffles for you here at Sleepy Hollow. This sundae comes topped vanilla ice cream, sprinkles, and a caramel drizzle.

All Specialty and Anytime Treats; descriptions and prices have been posted here:

[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989842"]Post #8[/URL]


----------



## Cluelyss

disneybeautyfnp said:


> can you charge purchases made at the Disney stores in Disney Springs to your hotel room?


Yep!


----------



## Stefien Quix

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> If you don't want your picture with them why not just use one of the pics of them that's already online? It is generally considered bad park etiquette to take pics of characters while others are meeting with them. They won't be facing you and most likely either Jack or Sally's face will be obscured from your view. As another person commented, the CMs may even block your view.



The same reason any person takes any picture of anything that's ever been taken before? You're there, you see the thing/person and you want a picture of it to preserve the moment. I don't see why it would bother any other person if I want to take a picture of something. There are literally dozens of blogs and other Disney related sites that show a picture of a character meeting someone else that isn't connected to the photographer, why should my picture matter any more or less?


----------



## FoxC63

verleniahall said:


> Werthers has a prominate spot as a candy stop at the party - dh and I mentioned we love werthers and they filled both of our bags to the top with werthers - favorite stop of the night



You went to the first party this year?  Where is this location and can you post a picture of your candy haul with the Werther's, Disney has not had this juicy morsel in a few years.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> @Cluelyss  - did you ever find out what time Gravediggers break for parade?  Wondering that too...


No, I’ve not seen or heard anything on this, but I’m watching! Will update if I learn more


----------



## FoxC63

Melanie230 said:


> You will still be able to get the pin.  We got a pin last year for the October 15 party.  They had tons.  I don't know about the MB though.



Which pins are you talking about the Exclusive MNSSHP pins or the Halloween pins?  When I go in late October on Halloween night the Exclusive MNSSHP pins have been sold out.


----------



## Rich M

Stefien Quix said:


> The same reason any person takes any picture of anything that's ever been taken before? You're there, you see the thing/person and you want a picture of it to preserve the moment. I don't see why it would bother any other person if I want to take a picture of something. There are literally dozens of blogs and other Disney related sites that show a picture of a character meeting someone else that isn't connected to the photographer, why should my picture matter any more or less?



If you stand in line to get a photo then your entitled to get any photo you want weather you want to be in the actual photo or not. If your just trying to get a photo for yourself of just the character and no one else while your passing by and you don't care who else is in the photo then I can't see how that will bother anyone unless your putting peoples pictures on a website or something without their permission.


----------



## dachsie

Rich M said:


> If you stand in line to get a photo then your entitled to get any photo you want weather you want to be in the actual photo or not. If your just trying to get a photo for yourself of just the character and no one else while your passing by and you don't care who else is in the photo then I can't see how that will bother anyone unless your putting peoples pictures on a website or something without their permission.


Obviously the video posted above didn't follow the rules....


----------



## Rich M

dachsie said:


> Obviously the video posted above didn't follow the rules....



Yup. Very true.


----------



## FoxC63

@Livelovedance  and @Best Aunt could you please help me understand where Cruella was.





WDW Mad Tea Party map:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/map/#/id=mad-tea-party/



Thank you.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Stefien Quix said:


> The same reason any person takes any picture of anything that's ever been taken before? You're there, you see the thing/person and you want a picture of it to preserve the moment. I don't see why it would bother any other person if I want to take a picture of something. There are literally dozens of blogs and other Disney related sites that show a picture of a character meeting someone else that isn't connected to the photographer, why should my picture matter any more or less?




As it has been mentioned already, it bothers the CMs and is bad etiquette. It will not wind up being a good photo since you are off to the side, the characters will be facing/interacting with other guests, people will be constantly moving in or out of the photo as the character handlers do a great job keeping the line moving and you will be competing with the photopass photographer's flashes. But by all means, go ahead and preserve the moment of someone else meeting a character you like.


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> Is there any possibility of getting a wristband around 3 if I'm an AP holder and not DVC?


My guess would be no. From what I’ve read, you need to show your DVC membership card to obtain your wristband between 2 and 4.


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> Were the party exclusive treats and headless horseman straw available between 4-7 or only after 7?



Go here to find out more info: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989839"]Post #5[/URL]  Click on that link below the headless horseman straw.


----------



## ariel94

Lsdolphin said:


> Yes, I am aware of that but was thinking that a lot of kids start school the next day so families might might be leaving for home that day. Also local families would prefer a Friday night since it wouldn't be a school night.




We are going to the party on Labor Day and that was our reasoning as well...hopefully it won't be as crowded as others expect it will be!


----------



## FoxC63

AndreaDM said:


> Dumb question, but what and where is this bypass everyone keeps talking about with prefilled candy bags? I've been to 3 MNSSHPs but don't remember that at all, but the last one was in 2015. TIA!



Go here to see photo and a map, click on the links provided for more information:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989837"]Post #3[/URL]


----------



## yulilin3

dachsie said:


> Obviously the video posted above didn't follow the rules....


With the video I was showing how they tried to record the characters while they were meeting and the cm was trying to block and keep the area clear, once the characters are going in and out they are easier to get a picture of, not with.


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> He was the only one we wanted to meet as well.
> When the party first started the line was clear out of the building, surprisingly long. We came back after fireworks and got in line and a CM said it was 30 (wait ended just inside the doors, but wraps inside) but then he took a break and my kids still hadn't trick or treated and wanted to leave, so we saw him, but no pic...
> 
> Edited to add, he also quit earlier than I expected. We went back I want to say around *11:30-11:45 maybe? and it was closed*.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> I thought someone said they bought it at Casey's also



Yep!  My post keeps being updated as I read along.  So if you go there you'll see Casey's has been added! 

Post #5


----------



## FoxC63

ohdanalee said:


> Thanks! I found out the price of the AP tote bag. It's $24.99.



Thank you!    I added it to "*Sorcerer of The Magic Kingdom Card & Merchandise*" which can been see here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4[/URL]


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, as seen here:
> *Zero Waffle Sundae $6.49 / Specialty Treat then starting on Oct 1 it will become an Anytime Treat: *Special pumpkin waffles for you here at Sleepy Hollow. This sundae comes topped vanilla ice cream, sprinkles, and a caramel drizzle.
> 
> All Specialty and Anytime Treats; descriptions and prices have been posted here:
> 
> Post #8




waffles last year were our favorite!  a 'must share' portion size though.


----------



## heidijanesmith

Cluelyss said:


> When did you make your reservation? If prior to June 18, you’ll have the parade viewing.



I bought them after the 18th, boo for me being too slow!


----------



## scrappinginontario

FoxC63 said:


> You went to the first party this year?  Where is this location and can you post a picture of your candy haul with the Werther's, Disney has not had this juicy morsel in a few years.  Thank you so much.


  OP came back and clarified that this experience was in 2015 and not last Friday.  Too bad as many of us were going to be on a Werther's hunt at our parties!


----------



## Love Tink

Rich M said:


> If you stand in line to get a photo then your entitled to get any photo you want weather you want to be in the actual photo or not. If your just trying to get a photo for yourself of just the character and no one else while your passing by and you don't care who else is in the photo then I can't see how that will bother anyone unless your putting peoples pictures on a website or something without their permission.



There is no expectation of privacy in public. Your likeness can be captured in photo or video and used for any non-commercial purpose. In other words, people can do whatever they want with it except use it to make money (advertising, promotion, a commercial TV show or film) - if they wanted to do that, they would need a signed release or a notification - like the fine print when you buy a ticket.

I've seen lots of people snap photos of characters from outside the queue. Sometimes they position a family member with the character in the background. It's no big deal. And if you wait 15 seconds, you can probably line up a decent shot. Or you can crop out the strangers if you like. I have never noticed a CM blink an eye at this, either.


----------



## Rich M

Love Tink said:


> There is no expectation of privacy in public. Your likeness can be captured in photo or video and used for any non-commercial purpose. In other words, people can do whatever they want with it except use it to make money (advertising, promotion, a commercial show or film) - if they wanted to do that, they would need a signed release.
> 
> I've seen lots of people snap photos of characters from outside the queue. Sometimes they position a family member with the character in the background. It's no big deal. And if you wait 15 seconds, you can probably line up a decent shot. Or you can crop out the strangers if you like. I have never noticed a CM blink an eye at this, either.



Good to know. Thank you for providing that information.


----------



## Rjw615

Tried searching but couldn't find an answer.

Was Brer Rabbit a meet and greet or did they just roam around?


----------



## monique5

Rjw615 said:


> Tried searching but couldn't find an answer.
> 
> Was Brer Rabbit a meet and greet or did they just roam around?



They were roaming.


----------



## Abbey1

Any news on if the resorts have the Halloween refillable mugs yet?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Abbey1 said:


> Any news on if the resorts have the Halloween refillable mugs yet?


There is a thread dedicated to this and to date nobody has found them at the resorts yet.  Everyone is hoping it will happen soon!!


----------



## FoxC63

Thanks for the confirmation @scrappinginontario .  This vacation and trying to stay up to speed is trying. Lol!


----------



## hswillia07

yulilin3 said:


> You actually don't need the tokens to exchange for the allergy items, just go to City Hall first thing and ask them to fill the bag


whhhhaaat? Really?? I've NEVER heard that before! That's amazing, thanks!


----------



## hswillia07

cab0ad said:


> I would love to know some of the allergy groups for Disney if you don't mind sharing.


Of course! My favourite FB group is 'Disney Chefs Rock Food Allergies' - truly amazing resource and awesome group of people. I am also a part of Disney Food Allergy Group and Gluten Free Disney as well.  I'm a part of groups for specific allergies. My one daughter is pn and the other is dairy, egg, wheat. I've found that first group to be invaluable


----------



## Pdollar88

Eagerly awaiting more reports and reviews of the special party treats. The two I had settled on, Doombuggy and Leota, seem to be getting negative reviews. Hoping that they improve?

I really love the HM and was hoping to get one of the treats. I might swap them out for the Zero waffle sundae and Maleficent cone.


----------



## billyjobobb

For some reason none of the treats this year looked to be a must do?


----------



## abnihon

Pdollar88 said:


> Eagerly awaiting more reports and reviews of the special party treats. The two I had settled on, Doombuggy and Leota, seem to be getting negative reviews. Hoping that they improve?
> 
> I really love the HM and was hoping to get one of the treats. I might swap them out for the Zero waffle sundae and Maleficent cone.



I never a good heard from anyone who tried the doombuggy.  I heard they looked bad and stopped selling them!  Maybe need to work on them more.  I’m curious how they tasted though because it’s on my list!


----------



## scrappinginontario

abnihon said:


> I never a good heard from anyone who tried the doombuggy.  I heard they looked bad and stopped selling them!  Maybe need to work on them more.  I’m curious how they tasted though because it’s on my list!


  I'm not sure if that can be the case as they're only available on party nights and there has only been one party.  I believe we'll know more this Friday as that will be the second party.


----------



## mamapenguin

Pdollar88 said:


> Eagerly awaiting more reports and reviews of the special party treats. The two I had settled on, Doombuggy and Leota, seem to be getting negative reviews. Hoping that they improve?
> 
> I really love the HM and was hoping to get one of the treats. I might swap them out for the Zero waffle sundae and Maleficent cone.


I vote for the zero waffle sundae. My daughter had the Jack push pop last year and really enjoyed it. I bet she picks it again in October.


----------



## Best Aunt

Wow, this thread has been moving while I was at work!



abnihon said:


> @Cluelyss  - did you ever find out what time Gravediggers break for parade?  Wondering that too...



I don't know the answer, but FYI the Gravediggers also break during the fireworks.  You can get a cool picture with the fireworks in the background at the spot where the gravediggers were (next to the water across from Country Bears in Frontierland).




FoxC63 said:


> You went to the first party this year?  Where is this location and can you post a picture of your candy haul with the Werther's, Disney has not had this juicy morsel in a few years.  Thank you so much.



I hit up most of the trick or treat spots, and I saw no Werther's.  I did not see the allergy-friendly candy, however.



FoxC63 said:


> @Livelovedance  and @Best Aunt could you please help me understand where Cruella was.



Cruella was wandering.  She did not have a fixed spot.  I don't know if she even had a line.  If you find Winnie the Pooh and his friends, she was across from them - they were facing her.  I believe it was in Fantasyland.  I can't remember if it was near the Pooh ride.



Pdollar88 said:


> Eagerly awaiting more reports and reviews of the special party treats.



I reported in from Main Street Bakery/Starbucks during the party.  I got the not-so-poison apple cupcake and the pumpkin cheesecake.  The cheesecake was not worth the calories.  It was like eating mushy pumpkin pie without the crust.  There is a cookie on top and it got all over my hands because you can't eat it with a fork.  I was eating in the dark, and I noticed later that I got it on my shirt and shorts as well.  The cupcake was okay.  The apple flavored cake was pretty good.  The frosting was very very very very sweet.  Much sweeter than a typical Disney cupcake.  There were crunchy things in the cake; for some unknown reason Disney thinks we want our cupcakes to crunch.  Note that the other Disney cupcakes I got that week were $5.99 plus tax (unicorn rainbow cupcake at Boardwalk Bakery, mermaid cupcake at Main Street Bakery/Starbucks and cookies & cream cupcake with monorail at Contempo Cafe at Contemporary).  This cupcake was $6.99 plus tax.  

Remember that if you order food from the Main Street Bakery, it takes awhile before you can get it because of all the people ordering their fancy schmansy coffee drinks.  Also, there are no take-out containers there, so you are carrying your dessert at your own risk.  And there are no tables, so you have to try to find a table outside, either up the street toward the castle or across the street.


----------



## abnihon

scrappinginontario said:


> I'm not sure if that can be the case as they're only available on party nights and there has only been one party.  I believe we'll know more this Friday as that will be the second party.



I heard someone tried to buy it at the first party and it wasn’t available to buy.  Curious to hear if it’s available this Friday!


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Wow, this thread has been moving while I was at work!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know the answer, but FYI the Gravediggers also break during the fireworks.  You can get a cool picture with the fireworks in the background at the spot where the gravediggers were (next to the water across from Country Bears in Frontierland).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit up most of the trick or treat spots, and I saw no Werther's.  I did not see the allergy-friendly candy, however.
> 
> 
> 
> Cruella was wandering.  She did not have a fixed spot.  I don't know if she even had a line.  If you find Winnie the Pooh and his friends, she was across from them - they were facing her.  I believe it was in Fantasyland.  I can't remember if it was near the Pooh ride.
> 
> 
> 
> I reported in from Main Street Bakery/Starbucks during the party.  I got the not-so-poison apple cupcake and the pumpkin cheesecake.  The cheesecake was not worth the calories.  It was like eating mushy pumpkin pie without the crust.  There is a cookie on top and it got all over my hands because you can't eat it with a fork.  I was eating in the dark, and I noticed later that I got it on my shirt and shorts as well.  The cupcake was okay.  The apple flavored cake was pretty good.  The frosting was very very very very sweet.  Much sweeter than a typical Disney cupcake.  There were crunchy things in the cake; for some unknown reason Disney thinks we want our cupcakes to crunch.  Note that the other Disney cupcakes I got that week were $5.99 plus tax (unicorn rainbow cupcake at Boardwalk Bakery, mermaid cupcake at Main Street Bakery/Starbucks and cookies & cream cupcake with monorail at Contempo Cafe at Contemporary).  This cupcake was $6.99 plus tax.



Thank you so much for all your time and energy.  

Super  bummed about Cruella.  Not giving a Villain her own location, are you ******* kidding me Disney?!  That blows!  We need more Villains DURING Halloween parties not less and certainly not roaming.


----------



## coolingjupiter

FoxC63 said:


> It's too early to give up, when Disney sold the Mickey Halloween Spirit Jersey online many sizes sold out.  Now when you go to their site ALL sizes have been restocked!



I won't give up, but if it says "In Stores Only," doesn't that mean I have to be on property to buy it?  Fingers crossed it's there when I'm there September 7-11th!


----------



## ksromack

Love Tink said:


> I've seen lots of people snap photos of characters from outside the queue. Sometimes they position a family member with the character in the background. It's no big deal. And if you wait 15 seconds, you can probably line up a decent shot. Or you can crop out the strangers if you like. I have never noticed a CM blink an eye at this, either.


I can say from personal experience I tried taking a pic of the scout from Up while in AK in 2015....we were just walking by and I saw him, not realizing it was a m&g...I tried taking a pick and a cm that was there (I didn't notice her at all) prevented my photo.  I was so embarrassed when I realized it was a m&g! So, at least in that instance, it was frowned upon! It was only then that i noticed a line of people waiting.


----------



## FoxC63

coolingjupiter said:


> I won't give up, but if it says "In Stores Only," doesn't that mean I have to be on property to buy it?  Fingers crossed it's there when I'm there September 7-11th!


Typically yes, that's exactly what that means, however the Halloween season just started.  Assuming this item will be  restocked is not unrealistic. It's not party exclusive nor dated, you'll be fine.  Keep checking online and on the app.


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you so much for all your time and energy.
> 
> Super  bummed about Cruella.  Not giving a Villain her own location, are you ******* kidding me Disney?!  That blows!  We need more Villains DURING Halloween parties not less and certainly not roaming.



I agree - we met Cruella at the Disneyland party a few years ago, and she was the best part of the night.


----------



## Rich M

Best Aunt said:


> I agree - we met Cruella at the Disneyland party a few years ago, and she was the best part of the night.



Cruella use to walk around California Adventures and was a lot of fun.


----------



## Best Aunt

ksromack said:


> I can say from personal experience I tried taking a pic of the scout from Up while in AK in 2015....we were just walking by and I saw him, not realizing it was a m&g...I tried taking a pick and a cm that was there (I didn't notice her at all) prevented my photo.  I was so embarrassed when I realized it was a m&g! So, at least in that instance, it was frowned upon! It was only then that i noticed a line of people waiting.



Funny, when I stopped by there in summer of 2017, the handler was difficult.  I was asking the characters to hold up a Get Well Soon sign for my friend.  All of the other characters did it, but that handler insisted it was not allowed.  (I specifically remember Mickey Mouse and Tarzan holding the sign.)  I was not going to fight with her about it, but she seemed to be on a power trip to me.


----------



## Love Tink

ksromack said:


> I can say from personal experience I tried taking a pic of the scout from Up while in AK in 2015....we were just walking by and I saw him, not realizing it was a m&g...I tried taking a pick and a cm that was there (I didn't notice her at all) prevented my photo.  I was so embarrassed when I realized it was a m&g! So, at least in that instance, it was frowned upon! It was only then that i noticed a line of people waiting.



I guess - as with everything WDW - you can never say for sure!


----------



## ksromack

Love Tink said:


> I guess - as with everything WDW - you can never say for sure!


W.O.R.D.


----------



## Melanie230

Best Aunt said:


> Funny, when I stopped by there in summer of 2017, the handler was difficult.  I was asking the characters to hold up a Get Well Soon sign for my friend.  All of the other characters did it, but that handler insisted it was not allowed.  (I specifically remember Mickey Mouse and Tarzan holding the sign.)  I was not going to fight with her about it, but she seemed to be on a power trip to me.



Oh man that isn't cool.  We took a sign for our grandson Henry...several characters held it.  You can see it here:


----------



## bethbuchall

ksromack said:


> I can say from personal experience I tried taking a pic of the scout from Up while in AK in 2015....we were just walking by and I saw him, not realizing it was a m&g...I tried taking a pick and a cm that was there (I didn't notice her at all) prevented my photo.  I was so embarrassed when I realized it was a m&g! So, at least in that instance, it was frowned upon! It was only then that i noticed a line of people waiting.



This reminded me that many years ago, we were dining at Cinderella's Royal Table, and when the Fairy Godmother came out to do her rounds, a waiter held open his vest to prevent me from taking a picture of her when she was by someone else's table. She didn't stop at all the tables, and I was just trying to get a quick picture of her.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

CynthiaC925 said:


> W
> 
> just send me about $5000 and I’d be happy to adopt you all!  My ownership cost me $15000, not including dues and taxes for the past 11 years, so I’d appreciate the contribution lol!





Best Aunt said:


> Be careful. If a DVC member "adopts" random people to get them in early, that's coming close to breaking a Disney rule because I believe technically the DVC member is supposed to be bringing in members of their party. The Dis doesn't like to aid in rule-breaking.



I feel the same way.  I've paid the 'mortgage' and the dues which go up, up and up.  It's not meant to be a freebie.  Surprised DIS hasn't taken that post down.  

Can you imagine the uproar if YC and BC people were advertising to let people in Stormalong Bay...


----------



## JenK0108

JenK0108 said:


> Thanks so much for this!  I have it booked for 8/31 (have the parade viewing because we booked it in early June) and have been on the fence about keeping it.  Can I ask if you went at 7:30 to reserve a table before the parade?  If not, were you still able to get a good spot for viewing fireworks when you got there after parade vieiwing?  Thanks!!



Just reposting because the thread is moving SO fast, and would love to know if OP, or anyone else who went to the dessert party on Fri and had parade viewing, had a good experience without getting a reserved table BEFORE viewing the parade.  Thanks!!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Please tell me the Hocus Pocus mug isn’t AP only!!!!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

I just want to confirm that BTMRR was open at the first party!?!?!  

I've never gotten a popcorn bucket before, if we buy the one at the party we can get refills for the whole trip?  How much are the refills?  I know those always go quickly, where's the best spot to pick one up?  

Also, just to confirm, there are Halloween refillable mugs at the party or those are just sold at the resorts?  

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Cruella use to walk around California Adventures and was a lot of fun.



She was walking around Disneyland Park when we where there a few days ago so was the Evil Queen but they would not NOT interact with guests.  I'm assuming they were done for the day or leaving to take a break. We also saw Redd from Pirates and she was meeting with guests.


----------



## JediAshleigh

Apologies in advance but: NEWBIE WITH WHAT IS POSSIBLY STUPID QUESTION!!!

So I am going to Disney World  and arrive late on 27th October (staying at Pop Century!) so bought a ticket to MNSSHP for 28th and a 3-day base ticket to go to the other parks 29th-31st before checking out and traveling to see family in Tampa on 1st November.

I have hooked my ticket up in My Disney Experience so everything will be on my Magic Band when I collect it (I’m in the UK so it isn’t posted)

My question: how do I make sure my 3-day ticket is not activated when I go to Magic Kingdom for the party?

Apologies in advance if this is in the wrong place!


----------



## FoxC63

snowwhitesmom said:


> Please tell me the Hocus Pocus mug isn’t AP only!!!!



Do you want me to tell you the truth?...  It's NOT!   I posted all the exclusive merchandise and prices PLUS highlighted AP only items on:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4[/URL]


----------



## hereforthechurros

yulilin3 said:


> they meet at the gazebo behind the Christmas store, you could try  to get a pic but frowned upon to get one when other people are meeting, CM might actually block your view. I would recommend hanging around and waiting for their breaks, then you can get them walking in or out like this


Yikes maybe it’s just me but Jack looks nothing like Jack, he looks like an alien. Pass for us on this M&G even though we love the movie.


----------



## monique5

JediAshleigh said:


> Apologies in advance but: NEWBIE WITH WHAT IS POSSIBLY STUPID QUESTION!!!
> 
> So I am going to Disney World  and arrive late on 27th October (staying at Pop Century!) so bought a ticket to MNSSHP for 28th and a 3-day base ticket to go to the other parks 29th-31st before checking out and traveling to see family in Tampa on 1st November.
> 
> I have hooked my ticket up in My Disney Experience so everything will be on my Magic Band when I collect it (I’m in the UK so it isn’t posted)
> 
> My question: how do I make sure my 3-day ticket is not activated when I go to Magic Kingdom for the party?
> 
> Apologies in advance if this is in the wrong place!



There are lines to the far right exclusively for MNSSHP entry. There are signs too. So make sure you’re in the right line.


----------



## ksromack

hereforthechurros said:


> Yikes maybe it’s just me but Jack looks nothing like Jack, he looks like an alien. Pass for us on this M&G


I thought the same thing!


----------



## JediAshleigh

monique5 said:


> So make sure you’re in the right line.
> 
> View attachment 345454



I can do that! Thanks!


----------



## bethbuchall

chloelovesdisney said:


> I just want to confirm that BTMRR was open at the first party!?!?!
> 
> I've never gotten a popcorn bucket before, if we buy the one at the party we can get refills for the whole trip?  How much are the refills?  I know those always go quickly, where's the best spot to pick one up?
> 
> Also, just to confirm, there are Halloween refillable mugs at the party or those are just sold at the resorts?
> 
> Thanks!



BTMRR was open during the first party (though it closed briefly during fireworks).

The popcorn refills were $1.75, and I’m pretty sure the party ones are refillable.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

FoxC63 said:


> Do you want me to tell you the truth?...  It's NOT!   I posted all the exclusive merchandise and prices PLUS highlighted AP only items on:  Post #4


Thank you!!!


----------



## Haley R

hereforthechurros said:


> Yikes maybe it’s just me but Jack looks nothing like Jack, he looks like an alien. Pass for us on this M&G even though we love the movie.


I agree with you. I think he looks like an alien, too. We are still going to wait for the m&g because I love the movie, but I'm not sure why they chose that direction with his head. Maybe it's easier for his mouth to move like that?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

chuff88 said:


> I have some follow up questions. First, did you do the first parade viewing? As another poster asked, did you go to the dessert party early at 7:30, then to the parade, and then the fireworks? I'm trying to figure out what the best plan is logistically. It sounds like we do want to keep the party though.



We did the first parade. We arrived at flagpole a few minutes before the headless horseman came.
We did not do desserts before. We did rides until 9, then headed down.

We did parade view, followed CM along back way to terrace, grabbed a couple plates of desserts, a couple drinks each, and then the fireworks started shortly after.

The CM gave us a great table, no overhang blocking fireworks. We were a party of 4, but our table was actually for 6. There were a couple of tables for 2 available at rail. There may have been more tables open, but our CM had us laughing so I didn't pay attention.

Now, I did hear a group yelling at a CM because their table was taken. I assume it was a group that went to the dessert party and then left for the parade and then came back. It was a bit of an ordeal, but the CMs  set up a table for them. I was worried we had their table, but we didn't, thank goodness!!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

hereforthechurros said:


> Yikes maybe it’s just me but Jack looks nothing like Jack, he looks like an alien. Pass for us on this M&G even though we love the movie.



Yeah, we are big Jack fans here. DD16 has posters in her room even, but she had zero interest in meeting alien Jack...


----------



## chloelovesdisney

bethbuchall said:


> BTMRR was open during the first party (though it closed briefly during fireworks).
> 
> The popcorn refills were $1.75, and I’m pretty sure the party ones are refillable.



I am SO happy that BTMRR is open, it's my #1 MK attraction!!!!!!


----------



## Haley R

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We did the first parade. We arrived at flagpole a few minutes before the headless horseman came.
> We did not do desserts before. We did rides until 9, then headed down.
> 
> We did parade view, followed CM along back way to terrace, grabbed a couple plates of desserts, a couple drinks each, and then the fireworks started shortly after.
> 
> The CM gave us a great table, no overhang blocking fireworks. We were a party of 4, but our table was actually for 6. There were a couple of tables for 2 available at rail. There may have been more tables open, but our CM had us laughing so I didn't pay attention.
> 
> Now, I did hear a group yelling at a CM because their table was taken. I assume it was a group that went to the dessert party and then left for the parade and then came back. It was a bit of an ordeal, but the CMs  set up a table for them. I was worried we had their table, but we didn't, thank goodness!!


Thanks for this report! I think we will do this instead of checking in before the parade. It will take up less time and since we are a party of 2 I think we might be lucky and get one of the tables on the railing.


----------



## JenK0108

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We did the first parade. We arrived at flagpole a few minutes before the headless horseman came.
> We did not do desserts before. We did rides until 9, then headed down.
> 
> We did parade view, followed CM along back way to terrace, grabbed a couple plates of desserts, a couple drinks each, and then the fireworks started shortly after.
> 
> The CM gave us a great table, no overhang blocking fireworks. We were a party of 4, but our table was actually for 6. There were a couple of tables for 2 available at rail. There may have been more tables open, but our CM had us laughing so I didn't pay attention.
> 
> Now, I did hear a group yelling at a CM because their table was taken. I assume it was a group that went to the dessert party and then left for the parade and then came back. It was a bit of an ordeal, but the CMs  set up a table for them. I was worried we had their table, but we didn't, thank goodness!!



Great info, thank you!  I think this will be our plan as well.  Excited to keep the dessert party reservation now!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Did anyone with parade viewing opt for the second parade? Would love to hear how that worked out if so!


----------



## Chisoxcollector

I’m hoping for a little guidance here. My wife and I are attending the Party this Friday. We have 3 main priorities:

- Merch (pins, ornaments, shirts, mug, Magic Band)
- Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket
- Pooh and friends M&G

We will be arriving at MK at 3ish, as we have APs. What would be the best plan to knock these things out as quickly as possible, with no chance of items selling out?

Any help would be great, thanks


----------



## paopiru

My kids don't want to meet jack and sally either. They said he is not like in the movie and they love the movie.
We were willing to see Cruella but if she is just roaming around who knows.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

I also recommend the grave diggers meet and greet. They truly are fantastic. We walked the bridge from BTMR to get to our parade view in hopes of finding them and we did. Only 1 group ahead of us, and they took their time with us and took extra time with my DS6. (I think I posted about this that night so I won’t get into it again)
They do not talk or sign, but they are so much fun.


----------



## dachsie

Chisoxcollector said:


> I’m hoping for a little guidance here. My wife and I are attending the Party this Friday. We have 3 main priorities:
> 
> - Merch (pins, ornaments, shirts, mug, Magic Band)
> - Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket
> - Pooh and friends M&G
> 
> We will be arriving at MK at 3ish, as we have APs. What would be the best plan to knock these things out as quickly as possible, with no chance of items selling out?
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks


The merchandise will be easy - you can get that when you get in or around 4 when everyone else gets in.  The other two will be trickier.  You should probably line up for Pooh and gang between 6:15-6:30 (make sure you arent the first inline tho) and then one of you get in line for the popcorn bucket and then meet you back at the M&G - You may even have to let other families in front of you if your partner isn't back yet from popcorn run.


----------



## Dug720

dachsie said:


> The merchandise will be easy - you can get that when you get in or around 4 when everyone else gets in.  The other two will be trickier.  You should probably line up for Pooh and gang between 6:15-6:30 (make sure you arent the first inline tho) and then one of you get in line for the popcorn bucket and then meet you back at the M&G - You may even have to let other families in front of you if your partner isn't back yet from popcorn run.



I thought you had to have the wristband to get the party-exclusive merch? (I'm assuming they are wanting the party-exclusive stuff...)


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> She was walking around Disneyland Park when we where there a few days ago so was the Evil Queen but they would not NOT interact with guests.  I'm assuming they were done for the day or leaving to take a break. We also saw Redd from Pirates and she was meeting with guests.



We saw the evil queen on this weekend.  She was fun as always.  I loved seeing this custodial cast member bowing down to her and she told him to rise my loyal subject.  it was a great interaction to see


----------



## dachsie

Dug720 said:


> I thought you had to have the wristband to get the party-exclusive merch? (I'm assuming they are wanting the party-exclusive stuff...)


I read he was DVC for some reason.


----------



## Dug720

dachsie said:


> I read he was DVC for some reason.



I know I saw AP...maybe I missed the DVC. I need to sleep - my cat decided to be a loud pain in the patootie at 1am.


----------



## disneybeautyfnp

The mickey Halloween spirit Jersey is back in stock online . Go now and place your order! I just got mine along with the zero plush. Code savemore will get you a discount too. Happy shopping.


----------



## WandatheWicked

Green poison apple stein:

I’m new here and apologies as I have not read through the entire thread.

I am going to WDW just for the party this year (two days) so I will not be able to park hop to get the green apple stein which I understand will ONLY be available at AK.

Any way to get the green apple stein without going to animal kingdom? Not interested in paying a premium on eBay either.... I need the green to go with my red!

Thanks!


----------



## abnihon

How far ahead are people getting a spot for HP?
Is 7:15-7:20 ok for the 7:40 show?
We want to be pretty close to stage.
Thinking I may park stroller and just walk with DS to hub since will be be easier for us to squeeze in that way!


----------



## pitpat

abnihon said:


> We want to be pretty close to stage.
> Thinking I may park stroller and just walk with DS to hub since will be be easier for us to squeeze in that way!


the pro move is to attach a cow-catcher to the front of your stroller and bulldoze your way through.


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> I read he was DVC for some reason.





Dug720 said:


> I know I saw AP...maybe I missed the DVC. I need to sleep - my cat decided to be a loud pain in the patootie at 1am.



Either way....once you have your wristband you can start shopping! So easy to knock this out in the 2-7 window


----------



## RJstanis

pitpat said:


> the pro move is to attach a cow-catcher to the front of your stroller and bulldoze your way through.



This is the funniest post Ive seen in awhile. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## RJstanis

dachsie said:


> The merchandise will be easy - you can get that when you get in or around 4 when everyone else gets in.  The other two will be trickier.  You should probably line up for Pooh and gang between 6:15-6:30 (make sure you arent the first inline tho) and then one of you get in line for the popcorn bucket and then meet you back at the M&G - You may even have to let other families in front of you if your partner isn't back yet from popcorn run.



Why don't you want to be in first in line? Is it because they're having other members of their party join later, or for another reason? I was just curious in case there was something super secret about not wanting to be the first in line lol


----------



## chuff88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> We did the first parade. We arrived at flagpole a few minutes before the headless horseman came.
> We did not do desserts before. We did rides until 9, then headed down.
> 
> We did parade view, followed CM along back way to terrace, grabbed a couple plates of desserts, a couple drinks each, and then the fireworks started shortly after.
> 
> The CM gave us a great table, no overhang blocking fireworks. We were a party of 4, but our table was actually for 6. There were a couple of tables for 2 available at rail. There may have been more tables open, but our CM had us laughing so I didn't pay attention.
> 
> Now, I did hear a group yelling at a CM because their table was taken. I assume it was a group that went to the dessert party and then left for the parade and then came back. It was a bit of an ordeal, but the CMs  set up a table for them. I was worried we had their table, but we didn't, thank goodness!!


This is super helpful, thank you!! We have the garden view, so we might do desserts early because it would be harder for us to eat during the fireworks.


----------



## nicky89

RJstanis said:


> Why don't you want to be in first in line? Is it because they're having other members of their party join later, or for another reason? I was just curious in case there was something super secret about not wanting to be the first in line lol


I think it is because the popcorn buckets start selling at 7 and so does the meet &greet. so by not being first in line it allows someone to get the popcorn and get back before their turn at the m&g.


----------



## Rich M

nicky89 said:


> I think it is because the popcorn buckets start selling at 7 and so does the meet &greet. so by not being first in line it allows someone to get the popcorn and get back before their turn at the m&g.



Where else but Disney would you have to decide weather to get in line for a popcorn bucket or to meet a character??? Got to love Disney


----------



## Chisoxcollector

I wasn’t sure if it was officially confirmed that merch could be purchased with wristband before 7, so that definitely makes that easier!

Is there a popcorn cart that would carry Oogie Boogie that would have shorter lines than some others?


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Rich M said:


> Where else but Disney would you have to decide weather to get in line for a popcorn bucket or to meet a character??? Got to love Disney



This is so true!


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Why can't I find the MNSSHP planning/itinerary thread? Does anyone know where it is?


----------



## scrappinginontario

1GoldenSun said:


> Why can't I find the MNSSHP planning/itinerary thread? Does anyone know where it is?


  Here's a link to it.


----------



## bethbuchall

1GoldenSun said:


> Why can't I find the MNSSHP planning/itinerary thread? Does anyone know where it is?



https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...inerary-thread.3672288/page-113#post-59571216

(It's in the Doing the Happy Dance sub-board)


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

I was reading the first post for updated character locations. Does the green font represent characters coming out early (Moana @ 5:45 and Jack & Sally @ 5:00)? Do you have to have a party wristband to meet them? Sorry if this was already clarified


----------



## 1GoldenSun

Thank you, @scrappinginontario and @bethbuchall, I found it once (through this thread, I think) but then never saw it again!


----------



## Cluelyss

lifetimedisneyfan said:


> I was reading the first post for updated character locations. Does the green font represent characters coming out early (Moana @ 5:45 and Jack & Sally @ 5:00)? Do you have to have a party wristband to meet them? Sorry if this was already clarified


Yes and yes.

The dwarfs also start early (6:15). 

CMs will actively check for party bands in line. I’ve seen quite a few people thrown out over the years, so make sure you have you band before getting in line.


----------



## ksromack

lifetimedisneyfan said:


> I was reading the first post for updated character locations. Does the green font represent characters coming out early (Moana @ 5:45 and Jack & Sally @ 5:00)? Do you have to have a party wristband to meet them? Sorry if this was already clarified


You absolutely must have a party wristband to meet the party exclusive characters.  There has been some question as to when you must be wearing your wristband, though.  At any time while you are line to meet a special character a CM can come and ask to see your band and if you don't have one you will need to leave the line.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just planning our entrance as we'll be aiming to get to a FP with a 4:20 end time.  

1. Are the SOTMK cards available in front of the fire house?
2. Cross across the street to enter the party bypass to pick up candy bag
3. Head to our FP.

Just making sure we go left originally then right?  Too bad they didn't hand out the cards on the way to the bypass.


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

Thank you so much Cluelyss and ksromack!! I'll already be in the park and was just going to get my wristband before 7 but I guess I'll get it closer to 4!


----------



## Pdollar88

For the wristband distribution for DVC folks -- was that only happening at the front entrance? Were any of the other wristband locations set up yet?

Hoping a kind cast member will understand the plight of a solo traveler and I can grab one a _tiny_ bit before 4. I'm not a DVC owner, but I was curious if they would have the distribution within the park ready to go at 2, at 4, or somewhere in between.


----------



## dachsie

RJstanis said:


> Why don't you want to be in first in line? Is it because they're having other members of their party join later, or for another reason? I was just curious in case there was something super secret about not wanting to be the first in line lol


If they want to tag team to get the popcorn bucket unless one doesn't want to be in the picture.  The one getting the popcorn bucket will need to join for the picture


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> 1. Are the SOTMK cards available in front of the fire house?
> *
> Yes. Though on at least 1 occasion that I remember they were not out yet when we entered at 4 and we had to double back later for our cards. *
> 
> 2. Cross across the street to enter the party bypass to pick up candy bag
> 
> *Correct! *
> 
> 
> Just making sure we go left originally then right?  Too bad they didn't hand out the cards on the way to the bypass.
> 
> *Agreed!!!*


----------



## CvilleDiane

Pdollar88 said:


> For the wristband distribution for DVC folks -- was that only happening at the front entrance? Were any of the other wristband locations set up yet?
> 
> Hoping a kind cast member will understand the plight of a solo traveler and I can grab one a _tiny_ bit before 4. I'm not a DVC owner, but I was curious if they would have the distribution within the park ready to go at 2, at 4, or somewhere in between.



We are DVC and couldn't get our wristbands at the location near PotC until 4.


----------



## Cluelyss

CvilleDiane said:


> We are DVC and couldn't get our wristbands at the location near PotC until 4.


So the park entrance is the only option at 2 for DVC??


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

Haley R said:


> I think my question got covered up somewhere. Has anyone met the 7 dwarfs later in the night? Maybe at like 11?



We went October (5?) of last year. We got in line during the fireworks so I guess that's a little after 10. There was only about 3 families in front of us.


----------



## ohdanalee

Has anyone had the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake? It looks like it might be WAY too much buttercream but I also really want to try it. Any reports? It isn't special to the party so I may just try it the next time I go to the park...


----------



## sherlockmiles

ohdanalee said:


> Has anyone had the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake? It looks like it might be WAY too much buttercream but I also really want to try it. Any reports? It isn't special to the party so I may just try it the next time I go to the park...



I did see a review/comment but can't remember which post......  underwhelming was what I remember them saying


----------



## grumpy28

ohdanalee said:


> Has anyone had the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake? It looks like it might be WAY too much buttercream but I also really want to try it. Any reports? It isn't special to the party so I may just try it the next time I go to the park...



I think @BestAunt said the frosting was waaay too sweet. Good cake though. Search for her review.


----------



## Amy11401

sherlockmiles said:


> I did see a review/comment but can't remember which post......  underwhelming was what I remember them saying


I remember someone on here days the apple cake was very good but the buttercream was very sweet.


----------



## scrappinmom

Sept 28

DD(24) & myself

Arrive at MK 3:00pm ish - hoping to be towards front of turnstyle

FP Peter Pan 3:30-4:30 - done by 4:30.

FP BTMR 4:30-4:50

Grab - Candy Corn ice cream at Auntie Gravity

FP Buzz 5:30-5:50

*NEED HELP HERE - * We can either go line up for a character meet OR get in line for SDMT. I am assuming either will take about an hour.

 Character meets: not sure of order yet - open to suggestions - *Pooh & friends, *Belle & Gaston, Mickey, Donald,Daisy, Minnie (* = musts)

 Ride musts - HM, Space Mountain, SDMT & Pirates

Hallowishes & Boo-To-You: Hub Viewing, but we are ok with 2nd row viewing for parade so kiddos can have front. Second parade.

This is our only Disney night, it's not a trip really, it's a "I have to be in Florida for work so I'm gonna sneak to WDW for a night", my daughter just moved to Ft. Myers as a 4th grade teacher so I'm looking forward to spending time with her. We have been to MNSSHP 5 times in previous years so TOT really isn't too important, I'm happy with a few treats if there's no line. The rides during the party are kinda non negotiable it's our favorite part of the night!

Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinmom said:


> Sept 28
> 
> DD(24) & myself
> 
> Arrive at MK 3:00pm ish - hoping to be towards front of turnstyle
> 
> FP Peter Pan 3:30-4:30 - done by 4:30.
> 
> FP BTMR 4:30-4:50
> 
> Grab - Candy Corn ice cream at Auntie Gravity
> 
> FP Buzz 5:30-5:50
> 
> *NEED HELP HERE - * We can either go line up for a character meet OR get in line for SDMT. I am assuming either will take about an hour.
> 
> Character meets: not sure of order yet - open to suggestions - *Pooh & friends, *Belle & Gaston, Mickey, Donald,Daisy, Minnie (* = musts)
> 
> Ride musts - HM, Space Mountain, SDMT & Pirates
> 
> Hallowishes & Boo-To-You: Hub Viewing, but we are ok with 2nd row viewing for parade so kiddos can have front. Second parade.
> This is our only Disney night, it's not a trip really, it's a "I have to be in Florida for work so I'm gonna sneak to WDW for a night", my daughter just moved to Ft. Myers as a 4th grade teacher so I'm looking forward to spending time with her. We have been to MNSSHP 5 times in previous years so TOT really isn't too important, I'm happy with a few treats if there's no line. The rides during the party are kinda non negotiable it's our favorite part of the night!
> 
> Thanks


  You may wish to post this on the MNSSHP Strategy and Itinerary thread as that is their specialty.


----------



## margot31

So it seems that the park shuts down at 6 pm to normal park goers...does this mean that some of those special rides like mad tea party will start their halloween themed part at that hour or will it be at 7.  

I can finally plan this trip as hubby said he was getting his AP ticket which means we are a FULL go now.


----------



## Best Aunt

ohdanalee said:


> Has anyone had the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake? It looks like it might be WAY too much buttercream but I also really want to try it. Any reports? It isn't special to the party so I may just try it the next time I go to the park...





sherlockmiles said:


> I did see a review/comment but can't remember which post......  underwhelming was what I remember them saying





grumpy28 said:


> I think @BestAunt said the frosting was waaay too sweet. Good cake though. Search for her review.





Amy11401 said:


> I remember someone on here days the apple cake was very good but the buttercream was very sweet.



Yup, that was me.  Cake part was pretty good.  Frosting was really really really sweet.  For comparison, that was my 4th Disney cupcake in 4 days, so it’s not like I’ve never had cupcake frosting before.

Also it has crunchy things in it.  I couldn’t see them because I was eating outside after dark.  Not the crunchy little balls that Disney puts on its cupcakes these days, but same effect.  Why does Disney think we want our cupcakes to crunch?

It was better than the pumpkin cheesecake, if you want a Halloween-specific treat.  If you just want a good cupcake, skip it.

Also it is $1 more than other Disney cupcakes (before tax).

Also no takeout containers at Main Street Bakery.  You carry it  out in a bowl.


----------



## Jason Clark

Does anyone know if the light up poison apple ice cubes have shown up at Jock Lindsey’s Hanger Bar yet?


----------



## Livelovedance

chloelovesdisney said:


> I just want to confirm that BTMRR was open at the first party!?!?!
> 
> I've never gotten a popcorn bucket before, if we buy the one at the party we can get refills for the whole trip?  How much are the refills?  I know those always go quickly, where's the best spot to pick one up?
> 
> Also, just to confirm, there are Halloween refillable mugs at the party or those are just sold at the resorts?
> 
> Thanks!



I asked about the Halloween party popcorn buckets while we were on line at guest relations in Hollywood Studios. We were curious whether or not the bucket could be refilled for the length of stay like the regular buckets are. The cast member we spoke to didn't know the answer, so she left to find out. She came back and said she called the Magic Kingdom, and they said it was a one time use purchase. I've never used one before so I don't know if this is accurate, but that's the info we were given!


----------



## CvilleDiane

Cluelyss said:


> So the park entrance is the only option at 2 for DVC??



I didn't check at any other locations, just across from PotC was a definite no.


----------



## Haley R

Edit: got an answer


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> @Livelovedance  and @Best Aunt could you please help me understand where Cruella was.
> 
> View attachment 345420
> 
> View attachment 345418
> 
> WDW Mad Tea Party map:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/map/#/id=mad-tea-party/
> 
> View attachment 345419
> 
> Thank you.


I just got back from our trip, and I didn't keep up with the boards here, so I apologize for the delay! When we saw her she was standing at the black star I placed on this map, with a character attendant:


----------



## Haley R

TNGirlwCamera said:


> We went October (5?) of last year. We got in line during the fireworks so I guess that's a little after 10. There was only about 3 families in front of us.


Okay thank you! My plan is to go during fireworks then. We won’t be watching fireworks during the first party we go to.


----------



## Pdollar88

Livelovedance said:


> I just got back from our trip, and I didn't keep up with the boards here, so I apologize for the delay! When we saw her she was standing at the black star I placed on this map, with a character attendant:
> View attachment 345588



Thank you!! And thank you for including that she had a character attendant (one of my questions). Hopefully they would snap a photo if I asked.


----------



## Texans_loyal

If you have a party ticket and go to the Emporium, they will allow you to purchase exclusive merch. Our party night is 9/7 but I got the spirit jersey and magic band on 8/19. The CMs asked for proof and bought one of everything out.


----------



## Dug720

Haley R said:


> Edit: got an answer



The question still could have been useful to others... Just sayin'.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

scrappinmom said:


> Sept 28
> 
> DD(24) & myself
> 
> Arrive at MK 3:00pm ish - hoping to be towards front of turnstyle
> 
> FP Peter Pan 3:30-4:30 - done by 4:30.
> 
> FP BTMR 4:30-4:50
> 
> Grab - Candy Corn ice cream at Auntie Gravity
> 
> FP Buzz 5:30-5:50
> 
> *NEED HELP HERE - * We can either go line up for a character meet OR get in line for SDMT. I am assuming either will take about an hour.
> 
> Character meets: not sure of order yet - open to suggestions - *Pooh & friends, *Belle & Gaston, Mickey, Donald,Daisy, Minnie (* = musts)
> 
> Ride musts - HM, Space Mountain, SDMT & Pirates
> 
> Hallowishes & Boo-To-You: Hub Viewing, but we are ok with 2nd row viewing for parade so kiddos can have front. Second parade.
> This is our only Disney night, it's not a trip really, it's a "I have to be in Florida for work so I'm gonna sneak to WDW for a night", my daughter just moved to Ft. Myers as a 4th grade teacher so I'm looking forward to spending time with her. We have been to MNSSHP 5 times in previous years so TOT really isn't too important, I'm happy with a few treats if there's no line. The rides during the party are kinda non negotiable it's our favorite part of the night!
> 
> Thanks



I would save SDMT until later in the night. At that point regular park goers can still get in line. I would get in line for the Poohs at 6. Their breaks are super annoying. That way you'll be one of the first to meet them. 

If you don't have to watch the parade in the hub, you could watch near Mickey's building and as soon as you see the last float duck inside and there shouldn't be a long wait.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Livelovedance said:


> I just got back from our trip, and I didn't keep up with the boards here, so I apologize for the delay! When we saw her she was standing at the black star I placed on this map, with a character attendant:
> View attachment 345588


during my party last year that was where the step sisters were roaming with their handler.  Very hard to get a good interaction.


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> I just got back from our trip, and I didn't keep up with the boards here, so I apologize for the delay! When we saw her she was standing at the black star I placed on this map, with a character attendant:
> View attachment 345588



Thank you so much for your time and posts!  Now we have an idea of where to find her.


----------



## Pdollar88

Texans_loyal said:


> If you have a party ticket and go to the Emporium, they will allow you to purchase exclusive merch. Our party night is 9/7 but I got the spirit jersey and magic band on 8/19. The CMs asked for proof and bought one of everything out.



Omg that is really good to know! Thank you! I’d love to get some merch on one of my other MK days before the 9/9 party!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Any recommendations for a good fireworks spot that isn't so crazy crowded?  We plan to watch the second parade so won't already be sitting somewhere.

We plan to watch the 2nd parade over by Liberty Square somewhere.


----------



## Smittolis

Not sure if someone posted it yet, but here is the map we were given for opening night (photo taken on a desk in the Poly for authenticity! haha) :


----------



## kelleybean

My apologies if this was answered somewhere in this thread and I missed it ... has anyone attended the dessert party where the parade viewing was included (for those that booked while the parade viewing was listed on the website and Disney said they'd honor it).  Have there been any issues? Where was the viewing area? What was the timing of the parade and the dessert party? Thanks!


----------



## samsteele

scrappinginontario said:


> Just planning our entrance as we'll be aiming to get to a FP with a 4:20 end time.
> 
> 1. Are the SOTMK cards available in front of the fire house?
> 2. Cross across the street to enter the party bypass to pick up candy bag
> 3. Head to our FP.
> 
> Just making sure we go left originally then right?  Too bad they didn't hand out the cards on the way to the bypass.


Go left when you first enter MK for a shot at grabbing the party card early.
1. Usually yes. The past few years I have walked straight to the fire house when I first arrived at 4pm and 50/50 the CMs will give me the party card early. Sometimes I had to go back later and get from the CM standing outside the fire house;
2. I usually skip the party bypass and rush straight to my first FP on my party ticket. Last year I missed out on the trick or treat candy bag but didn't want to carry it around all night anyway. But guessing trick or treating will be a priority for the two of you ; and
3.do your FP and grab an early QS dinner before 6pm so you can enjoy the party. My last FP on my party ticket is HM @approx 6pm as the CMs usually have their party makeup on early. After the ride, I'm in a great spot to either wait for Carlotta/Renata to appear on the front lawn or rush over to Frontierland to catch the Cadaver Dans. The Liberty Square Market is also close and offers one of the specialty party treats. This year, it's Madame Leota.
ps I make a shorthand list of key party events/treats/goodies that I want to get before I leave. Put the SOTMK card on the bottom of your list to check before you leave the party in case they won't give at 4pm.


----------



## Pdollar88

samsteele said:


> ps I make a shorthand list of key party events/treats/goodies that I want to get before I leave. Put the SOTMK card on the bottom of your list to check before you leave the party in case they won't give at 4pm.



Is there any danger that they’ll run out of cards on a given party night?


----------



## monique5

Smittolis said:


> Not sure if someone posted it yet, but here is the map we were given for opening night (photo taken on a desk in the Poly for authenticity! haha) :



Thanks, OP posted last week & added to in Post #1 last week.


----------



## samsteele

Pdollar88 said:


> Is there any danger that they’ll run out of cards on a given party night?


While possible, they didn't my last party mid Sept 17. I had to pick up on my way out of the party. I did leave earlier approx 10pm so grabbed the card before the last call crowd left.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chloelovesdisney said:


> Any recommendations for a good fireworks spot that isn't so crazy crowded?  We plan to watch the second parade so won't already be sitting somewhere.
> 
> We plan to watch the 2nd parade over by Liberty Square somewhere.



Fenced in grass area in front of Casey's. People usually sit until the fireworks start and it usually isn't that crowded.


----------



## monique5

kelleybean said:


> My apologies if this was answered somewhere in this thread and I missed it ... has anyone attended the dessert party where the parade viewing was included (for those that booked while the parade viewing was listed on the website and Disney said they'd honor it).  Have there been any issues? Where was the viewing area? What was the timing of the parade and the dessert party? Thanks!



Posted parade viewing was at the flagpole.


----------



## Smittolis

We went to get ours the day after as we totally forgot to get them with all the mayhem! GR were gracious enough to look at my magic band and corroborate the ticket and gave us 1 from out of the back.


----------



## Haley R

Dug720 said:


> The question still could have been useful to others... Just sayin'.


I asked it like three times lol


----------



## RJstanis

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Fenced in grass area in front of Casey's. People usually sit until the fireworks start and it usually isn't that crowded.



And a decent amount of the time they'll stay sitting during the fireworks too


----------



## chloelovesdisney

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Fenced in grass area in front of Casey's. People usually sit until the fireworks start and it usually isn't that crowded.



Thank you!


----------



## Suejacken

bethbuchall said:


> We went to Friday’s party. We were already in the park at 4:00, since we had day tickets, too. At 6:00, they started checking for wrist bands before allowing people to enter the ride queues. So, party guests could still ride between 6:00 and 7:00, but day guests could not.


What time were you able to get your band since you were already in the park? Thanks


----------



## chloelovesdisney

If we watch the fireworks from Casey's do you think there's enough time afterward to ride Pirates then get a spot for the 2nd parade?


----------



## Marlyn

Is there a wheelchair section for hocus pocos? Last year everyone was standing around me and I really couldn’t see. And one lady kept sitting on the arm of my chair


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chloelovesdisney said:


> If we watch the fireworks from Casey's do you think there's enough time afterward to ride Pirates then get a spot for the 2nd parade?



Spots in front of the train station stay open a lot longer than other places. Only bad thing is you'll be at the end of the parade so it'll take a while to get to you.

On the other hand, that's a great position to be in if you want a short wait for Mickey. You just duck into his line as the last float approaches.


----------



## tinkerb

Since it's been a year and I can't find it - was there something about the amount of food you can take in a carry on? We want to go trick or treating for the 1st time with our 2 grandkids.


----------



## Araminta18

If the characters aren't popular, I'm assuming they don't come out until 7--is that right?


----------



## pearlieq

Marlyn said:


> And one lady kept sitting on the arm of my chair



WHAAAAAAT?!?!?!   I'm sorry, I don't have an answer to your question, but I'm just so horrified that someone would do that!

PSA, folks:  A person's mobility device is an extension of their body.  If you wouldn't sit on their lap, you sure as heck shouldn't be sitting on their chair!


----------



## Marlyn

pearlieq said:


> WHAAAAAAT?!?!?!   I'm sorry, I don't have an answer to your question, but I'm just so horrified that someone would do that!
> 
> PSA, folks:  A person's mobility device is an extension of their body.  If you wouldn't sit on their lap, you sure as heck shouldn't be sitting on their chair!



I have also had someone sit on the basket for my ecv on the bus once. She squeezed between my ecv and the bar in front of me and then sat on the basket.


----------



## RJstanis

chloelovesdisney said:


> If we watch the fireworks from Casey's do you think there's enough time afterward to ride Pirates then get a spot for the 2nd parade?



Just to be sure, I'd already be almost crossing the Adventureland bridge at the Wishes finale if that's the case to ensure you have enough time. It will be cutting it close but as long as it's a low wait I see it being doable. But like OSBuckeye said, you'd prob have to try and hoof it to the front of the park to not miss the parade as more than likely it will prob already be starting in Frontierland, but maybe not if you can get on and off Pirates fast enough.


----------



## pooh'smate

Best Aunt said:


> Yup, that was me.  Cake part was pretty good.  Frosting was really really really sweet.  For comparison, that was my 4th Disney cupcake in 4 days, so it’s not like I’ve never had cupcake frosting before.
> 
> Also it has crunchy things in it.  I couldn’t see them because I was eating outside after dark.  Not the crunchy little balls that Disney puts on its cupcakes these days, but same effect.  Why does Disney think we want our cupcakes to crunch?
> 
> It was better than the pumpkin cheesecake, if you want a Halloween-specific treat.  If you just want a good cupcake, skip it.
> 
> Also it is $1 more than other Disney cupcakes (before tax).
> 
> Also no takeout containers at Main Street Bakery.  You carry it  out in a bowl.



The crunchy things are pecans. I really wanted to try this but alas I am allergic to nuts. I would have scraped off some of the frosting I am sure.


----------



## Haley R

pooh'smate said:


> The crunchy things are pecans. I really wanted to try this but alas I am allergic to nuts. I would have scraped off some of the frosting I am sure.


Ew why would they put pecans on it? Doesn’t seem like a good mix to me


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> If the characters aren't popular, I'm assuming they don't come out until 7--is that right?



Correct.  So far Jack & Sally, Dwarfs and Moana are the only characters that come out early.  Elvis Stitch is an unknown (at least for me) and the remaining characters start meeting at 7pm.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Is the Alex and Ani MNSSHP bracelets a limited number or only available at the party? I’m not there till October and it’s one of the items I’d like to get (the Hocus Pocus one). As I’m over in the U.K., buying off eBay means hefty shipping and customs so if I could get it over there when I’m on hols, I’ll wait...
Thanks


----------



## Best Aunt

chloelovesdisney said:


> If we watch the fireworks from Casey's do you think there's enough time afterward to ride Pirates then get a spot for the 2nd parade?



I watched the fireworks from near the water across from Country Bear Jamboree, then went straight to Pirates and walked right on.  But other people said that trying to ride Pirates after the fireworks was a mistake because there was a huge line; I assume they watched the fireworks from closer to the castle.



tinkerb said:


> Since it's been a year and I can't find it - was there something about the amount of food you can take in a carry on? We want to go trick or treating for the 1st time with our 2 grandkids.



Do you mean airport security?  Last year people reported that when they went through airport security after the Halloween party, they had to remove all food items from their carryon bags, and TSA swabbed every single piece of candy.  It took forever.  (About that time, Disney had people get on the Magic Express an hour earlier than normal because security lines were so long.)

I flew home the day after the first party this year and I started a thread on the transportation board about this.  I had Precheck and they didn't have us remove food items from our carry on bags so it was no problem for me.  The amount of candy I had with me only filled two quart size zip loc bags.  I gave the rest away to a friend, which was more than half of my haul.  I gave her all of the non-chocolate candy, and I gave her the M&Ms because I can't eat them.

I asked people to report in if they flew home with candy after the party and did not have Precheck, but nobody did.


----------



## sheila14

Has anyone heard if the Halloween refillable mugs are out yet??


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

sheila14 said:


> Has anyone heard if the Halloween refillable mugs are out yet??


Not yet! There's a watch thread on the Resorts board here: https://www.disboards.com/threads/halloween-resort-refillable-mug.3699994/


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mattiecake said:


> I have 4 tickets to the Halloween Party on October 12 (which is sold out), and due to extenuating circumstances, I need to trade them fro Tuesday the 16th. I cannot legally sell them, but if I can find someone who wants to purchase tickets for the 16th we can trade! Anyone interested?



Try calling Disney. They say the tickets are not transferable but a lot of the phone CMS will do it.

If one tells you no just hang up and try again. Many people on here and people i know  have been able to exchange days or get refunds.


----------



## ksromack

Pdollar88 said:


> For the wristband distribution for DVC folks -- was that only happening at the front entrance? Were any of the other wristband locations set up yet?
> 
> Hoping a kind cast member will understand the plight of a solo traveler and I can grab one a _tiny_ bit before 4. I'm not a DVC owner, but I was curious if they would have the distribution within the park ready to go at 2, at 4, or somewhere in between.


I would assume that there are strict guidelines for the distribution of the party bands.  I'm sure most people (at least here) have party things that need to be accomplished.  



ohdanalee said:


> Has anyone had the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake? It looks like it might be WAY too much buttercream but I also really want to try it. Any reports? It isn't special to the party so I may just try it the next time I go to the park...


It's on my list....and I'm an icing person.  My party isn't until Oct 8th so I'll give my opinion after that 



Pdollar88 said:


> Omg that is really good to know! Thank you! I’d love to get some merch on one of my other MK days before the 9/9 party!


This is great news!  I'll be there on Oct 2nd but my party isn't until Oct 8th.



Marlyn said:


> Is there a wheelchair section for hocus pocos? Last year everyone was standing around me and I really couldn’t see. And one lady kept sitting on the arm of my chair


The lady that sat on the arm of your chair.....I'm afraid I would have had to cattle-prod her!  Ugh!  Gross!



mattiecake said:


> I have 4 tickets to the Halloween Party on October 12 (which is sold out), and due to extenuating circumstances, I need to trade them fro Tuesday the 16th. I cannot legally sell them, but if I can find someone who wants to purchase tickets for the 16th we can trade! Anyone interested?


That party isn't sold out according to the disney site.


----------



## Pdollar88

ksromack said:


> I would assume that there are strict guidelines for the distribution of the party bands.  I'm sure most people (at least here) have party things that need to be accomplished.



Yes, everyone definitely feels the time crunch in parties. That’s why I’m thinking of cutting out the 7 Dwarves and just doing Jack Skellington. I only meant that it couldn’t hurt to ask a CM if I happened to be at wristband distribution 15-20 minutes before 4.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a heads up that this party is NOT sold out according to the Disney website.

Didn't want anyone to be disappointed or change their plans if they are hoping to go on October 12.


----------



## simnia

Pdollar88 said:


> Yes, everyone definitely feels the time crunch in parties. That’s why I’m thinking of cutting out the 7 Dwarves and just doing Jack Skellington. I only meant that it couldn’t hurt to ask a CM if I happened to be at wristband distribution 15-20 minutes before 4.



I've been to a few parties and, since we are always already in the park, we get to the distribution areas about 15 mins early each time (yes, lines do start to form there also).  Last year I actually did politely ask if they ever hand out the party bands a few minutes earlier than 4P (as they were letting in people at front gate sooner than 4P and, therefore, they had their party bands already).  I was told no, never.


----------



## ohdanalee

I saw this a million pages back (this thread moves FAST), but to get the allergy free options without doing the trick or treating and collecting the coins, do you go to City Hall or the allergy center to the right in Town Square? Basically, I'm wondering why you'd go to guest relations to get the allergy candy without tokens and not the allergy-friendly center.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We waited at the Buzz distribution for our wrist band at about 3:45, there was a line already started. They did start the line moving slightly before 4. They also gave us the prepackaged bag of candy. FWIW


----------



## beachta1

I'm going next week! Curious if anyone who has attended a MNSSHP this year saw the country bears out and about? I'd love to get a picture with them but haven't seen anything official. I know they've been known to wander.


----------



## Best Aunt

pooh'smate said:


> The crunchy things are pecans. I really wanted to try this but alas I am allergic to nuts. I would have scraped off some of the frosting I am sure.



REgarding the crunchy things in the not so poison cupcake - the description said pecans, but the crunch didn't feel like pecans.  When you bite a nut, you are biting down on something hard.  This felt more like the crunch that you feel when you bite down on a a potato chip.  (I assume the pecans are in there, but it didn't feel like I was eating pecans.)

Maybe somebody can eat the cupcake in daylight and give a better report.


----------



## HollyMD

I think I  either read or watched a video that the crucnch is the candy that is usually on a candy apple


----------



## monique5

Araminta18 said:


> If the characters aren't popular, I'm assuming they don't come out until 7--is that right?



Yes. Post #1, lists times by characters if before 7pm.


----------



## monique5

ohdanalee said:


> I saw this a million pages back (this thread moves FAST), but to get the allergy free options without doing the trick or treating and collecting the coins, do you go to City Hall or the allergy center to the right in Town Square? Basically, I'm wondering why you'd go to guest relations to get the allergy candy without tokens and not the allergy-friendly center.



Allergy locations (2) listed on Post #1. Reports stating can go there without coins.


----------



## yulilin3

ohdanalee said:


> I saw this a million pages back (this thread moves FAST), but to get the allergy free options without doing the trick or treating and collecting the coins, do you go to City Hall or the allergy center to the right in Town Square? Basically, I'm wondering why you'd go to guest relations to get the allergy candy without tokens and not the allergy-friendly center.


yo go to Exposition Hall (where the photopass center and entrance to Mickey and Tink is) and/or the Liberty Square room (right next to HoP) for the allergy stuff


----------



## bethbuchall

beachta1 said:


> I'm going next week! Curious if anyone who has attended a MNSSHP this year saw the country bears out and about? I'd love to get a picture with them but haven't seen anything official. I know they've been known to wander.



I'm pretty sure that at one point in Frontierland, I mentioned seeing a Country Bear out, but it was very loud, crowded, and we were moving the opposite direction, so I'm not positive. My son doesn't remember me pointed it out, but he may not have been paying attention to me. Hopefully someone paying better attention will know for sure.


----------



## carseatguru

I have a question I haven't been able to find an answer for. For the party treats will they be available when the party starts or at 4pm when you can enter? Do you just show your wristband to get one? Trying to make a plan for the night!


----------



## Sarcazm

Best Aunt said:


> REgarding the crunchy things in the not so poison cupcake - the description said pecans, but the crunch didn't feel like pecans.  When you bite a nut, you are biting down on something hard.  This felt more like the crunch that you feel when you bite down on a a potato chip.  (I assume the pecans are in there, but it didn't feel like I was eating pecans.)
> 
> Maybe somebody can eat the cupcake in daylight and give a better report.




Pecan Praline Filling?

https://www.delish.com/food-news/a22739875/disney-poison-apple-cupcakes-halloween/

Pralines are a little bit softer because they're boiled.


----------



## Haley R

Sarcazm said:


> Pecan Praline Filling?
> 
> https://www.delish.com/food-news/a22739875/disney-poison-apple-cupcakes-halloween/
> 
> Pralines are a little bit softer because they're boiled.


Does anyone know if the one offered at the dessert party had this inside? To me it just looked like a mini cupcake with not as much on it.


----------



## greg9x

Best Aunt said:


> I watched the fireworks from near the water across from Country Bear Jamboree, then went straight to Pirates and walked right on.  But other people said that trying to ride Pirates after the fireworks was a mistake because there was a huge line; I assume they watched the fireworks from closer to the castle.



Yes, we watched from the middle back of the hub, and mentioned that a very large number of people went to Pirates after the fireworks.  The Adventure Land bridge was jammed.  The wait for Pirates was 10-15 minutes even with the long line, not too bad.
We then went to Frontier Land for the parade.. as mentioned before, it was crowded 3-5 deep, but we found a spot my son could sit with a slight blocked view from a pole, and I stood back right on the tape but could see fine.

After parade passed we went back through Adventure Land and got to the hub as the parade was passing through on the other side.. we went to the Castle stage and were 10 rows back center for the Villains show.. But that quickly filled in behind us.

The fireworks and show were crowded, but had a couple feet room around us instead of being crammed shoulder to shoulder like HEA


----------



## beachta1

I watched Hallowishes from the hub last year and walked right onto Pirates. I think it depends on if you leisurely walk or book it. 

Another question... will JC close at 6pm or 7pm since its not open for the party? I know that seems like a dumb question but the park technically closes for regular guests at 6pm.


----------



## sheila14

Halloween popcorn buckets are out got this one while waiting for Gaston it will light up when you activate it.


----------



## monique5

beachta1 said:


> I watched Hallowishes from the hub last year and walked right onto Pirates. I think it depends on if you leisurely walk or book it.
> 
> Another question... will JC close at 6pm or 7pm since its not open for the party? I know that seems like a dumb question but the park technically closes for regular guests at 6pm.



Starting at 6pm, show MNSSHP wristband for rides.

EDIT: As OP posted reminder, JC is ToT trail during party.


----------



## scrappinginontario

beachta1 said:


> I watched Hallowishes from the hub last year and walked right onto Pirates. I think it depends on if you leisurely walk or book it.
> 
> Another question... will JC close at 6pm or 7pm since its not open for the party? I know that seems like a dumb question but the park technically closes for regular guests at 6pm.


  Jungle Cruise will work like rides do at the end of a normal park day.  Guests will be allowed to join the line until 5:59.  At that point the ride will continue until all guests in line have ridden.


----------



## scrappinginontario

monique5 said:


> Starting at 6pm, show MNSSHP wristband for rides.


 Yes.  The difference here is that OP is asking about a ride that is not open during party hours.  My understanding is that guests wishing to ride an attraction that is not open for the party, need to be in line by 5:59.  Is this correct?


----------



## Raya

sheila14 said:


> Halloween popcorn buckets are out got this one while waiting for Gaston it will light up when you activate it.



Tell me more, price, location? How hard does it seem to be to get one? I'm crossing my fingers that they'll be easier to get than Oogie Boogie. (Not that I don't want him too. LOL)


----------



## beachta1

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  The difference here is that OP is asking about a ride that is not open during party hours.  My understanding is that guests wishing to ride an attraction that is not open for the party, need to be in line by 5:59.  Is this correct?



Yes, its not clear what time the ride will close off to guests, 6 or 7. Not sure if anyone knew for certain or experienced this at the first MNSSHP.


----------



## monique5

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  The difference here is that OP is asking about a ride that is not open during party hours.  My understanding is that guests wishing to ride an attraction that is not open for the party, need to be in line by 5:59.  Is this correct?



Had to read question again after your response. 
The 5:59 is for all rides (based on posts)---i.e. enter 7DMT @ 5:59pm, day guest could still ride. I know if ride open during party, show wristband b/t 6-7pm. Though in the past after 7, I've had CMs still check for wristband. Hopefully, someone that's attended a party will reply too. 

Adding: JC is ToT trail during party.


----------



## beachta1

I just spoke with a CM and they said rides not open during the party will close at 7pm.


----------



## monique5

beachta1 said:


> I just spoke with a CM and they said rides not open during the party will close at 7pm.



Is this only for PP with MNSSHP tickets, since parks officially closes at 6pm to day guests? Since PP had to show wristbands last week b/t 6-7pm. Thanks!


----------



## Cluelyss

beachta1 said:


> I just spoke with a CM and they said rides not open during the party will close at 7pm.


Not sure I believe that, as JC in particular becomes a TOT trail, and I’d think there would need to be some time to get it ready?


----------



## sheila14

Raya said:


> Tell me more, price, location? How hard does it seem to be to get one? I'm crossing my fingers that they'll be easier to get than Oogie Boogie. (Not that I don't want him too. LOL)


I bought the bucket and a bottle of cola came to 18.50 and so far I have seen it at the cart right by the Gaston store. They have the smaller popcorn buckets that are also Halloween themed not sure that price. I have not seen it anywhere else as of now


----------



## SquashBanana

beachta1 said:


> I just spoke with a CM and they said rides not open during the party will close at 7pm.



According to Disney's website, Jungle Cruise closes at 6 p.m. on party nights.


----------



## Best Aunt

Sarcazm said:


> Pecan Praline Filling?
> 
> https://www.delish.com/food-news/a22739875/disney-poison-apple-cupcakes-halloween/
> 
> Pralines are a little bit softer because they're boiled.



Ooh, interesting about the cupcake.


----------



## SquashBanana

Livelovedance said:


> I just got back from our trip, and I didn't keep up with the boards here, so I apologize for the delay! When we saw her she was standing at the black star I placed on this map, with a character attendant:
> View attachment 345588



What's the significance of a character having an attendant? If Cruella is not an official M&G, does that mean she's not available for pictures/autographs? Just curious because she's on our "maybe" list of characters to visit.


----------



## sherlockmiles

sheila14 said:


> Halloween popcorn buckets are out got this one while waiting for Gaston it will light up when you activate it.



Thanks for this - hoping for this one myself!


----------



## billyjobobb

I thought that bucket had a base?


----------



## Princess_Nikki

A new DIS update is out on MNSSHP:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/a-first-timers-review-of-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)

A good read!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Last year Mickey's Philharmagic closed 1hr before the party as it was a trick or treat trail.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> What's the significance of a character having an attendant? If Cruella is not an official M&G, does that mean she's not available for pictures/autographs? Just curious because she's on our "maybe" list of characters to visit.


Just means no PP photographer with her and no organized line. She’ll wander and it’s up to you to approach her and will have to take your own picture. It can be a bit chaotic if there are a lot of people around so I’m shocked they’ve made her roaming, as she’s had a pretty decent wait the last few years??


----------



## Pdollar88

Cluelyss said:


> Just means no PP photographer with her and no organized line. She’ll wander and it’s up to you to approach her and will have to take your own picture. It can be a bit chaotic if there are a lot of people around so I’m shocked they’ve made her roaming, as she’s had a pretty decent wait the last few years??



Hm. How difficult would it be to snag the attendant to snap the photo? I’m worried about it simply because I’m a solo traveler.

Man do I miss the Villains Mix and Mingle from long ago.


----------



## nicky89

Pdollar88 said:


> Hm. How difficult would it be to snag the attendant to snap the photo? I’m worried about it simply because I’m a solo traveler.
> 
> Man do I miss the Villains Mix and Mingle from long ago.


I’ve asked several character attendants to take a picture in the past and they were always glad to help


----------



## kkbookmom

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Try calling Disney. They say the tickets are not transferable but a lot of the phone CMS will do it.
> 
> If one tells you no just hang up and try again. Many people on here and people i know  have been able to exchange days or get refunds.



DH and I were going on 9/14 originally but I had to change to 9/16. CM on the phone didn't even ask for a reason. Just made the switch for me.


----------



## Pdollar88

nicky89 said:


> I’ve asked several character attendants to take a picture in the past and they were always glad to help


Very nice. Thank you!


----------



## Lindaleeann

Best Aunt said:


> Ooh, interesting about the cupcake.



I was at the 8/17 party and tried the cupcake. I am a the-more-frosting-the-better type of gal so I was psyched. It's an apple spice cake with a layer of praline on top with buttercream frosting and candy apple pieces around the edge. I SO wanted to like it, but I couldn't even get through a 1/4 of it. There is just a tiny layer of the cake and way, way too much, overly sweet buttercream and IMO the hard candy pieces made it worse.  I hated to toss it, but just ick - $7.00 wasted.


----------



## billyjobobb

Princess_Nikki said:


> A new DIS update is out on MNSSHP:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/a-first-timers-review-of-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)
> 
> A good read!


Sorry, but i find it difficult to read anything Charles writes.


----------



## Raya

Princess_Nikki said:


> A new DIS update is out on MNSSHP:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/a-first-timers-review-of-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)
> 
> A good read!



I feel bad for the reviewer. This is clearly not the event he wanted to go to. I also loved HHNs, and attended every one for the first 6 years. Then my life changed and graphic horror, jump scares, and gore were no longer 'fun'. I adore MNSSHP for what it is: a 'not so scary' playful take on my favorite holiday.  The fireworks feature my favorite villains, the best songs are piped through the park, and the treats make the night for me. The poor thing missed all the best parts!


----------



## choirbird

billyjobobb said:


> Sorry, but i find it difficult to read anything Charles writes.


 Personally, I love his writing style  fortunately we have a variety of contributors!


----------



## Livelovedance

Best Aunt said:


> Do you mean airport security?  Last year people reported that when they went through airport security after the Halloween party, they had to remove all food items from their carryon bags, and TSA swabbed every single piece of candy.  It took forever.  (About that time, Disney had people get on the Magic Express an hour earlier than normal because security lines were so long.)
> 
> I flew home the day after the first party this year and I started a thread on the transportation board about this.  I had Precheck and they didn't have us remove food items from our carry on bags so it was no problem for me.  The amount of candy I had with me only filled two quart size zip loc bags.  I gave the rest away to a friend, which was more than half of my haul.  I gave her all of the non-chocolate candy, and I gave her the M&Ms because I can't eat them.
> 
> I asked people to report in if they flew home with candy after the party and did not have Precheck, but nobody did.



We just got back, and I wasn’t closely following the boards. I can report on this! We didn’t have precheck, and I had our candy filled in a gallon sized ziploc. They took our candy and dumped it out in one of their bins. I don’t think they individually swabbed it, because it came through the scanner with the rest of our things.


----------



## sheila14

Here is another pic of the popcorn bucket. The bottom has 3 black legs to make it stand


----------



## AntimonyER

Raya said:


> I feel bad for the reviewer. This is clearly not the event he wanted to go to. I also loved HHNs, and attended every one for the first 6 years. Then my life changed and graphic horror, jump scares, and gore were no longer 'fun'. I adore MNSSHP for what it is: a 'not so scary' playful take on my favorite holiday.  The fireworks feature my favorite villains, the best songs are piped through the park, and the treats make the night for me. The poor thing missed all the best parts!



I never got into HHN. Most of the houses just aren't scary, but stupid IMO. I do feel something against large carnivorous animals eating me, and so the only time I went, of course I found myself ALONE in Jurassic Park section at closing time. And of course Raptor head dude jumps out from the bushes. Well done sir, scarred for life. MNSSHP appeals way more to me, and I am excited to attend for the first time with my family this year. I have a strong feeling my first visit review would be drastically different than his


----------



## sheila14

sheila14 said:


> Here is another pic of the popcorn bucket. The bottom has 3 black legs to make it stand


Just checked receipt and the bucket was 10.50 and they charge you 4.50 for the popcorn


----------



## Sarcazm

I travel for my job, so maybe some of my experience can help. I haven't flown out of MCO (yet) since the TSA started asking passengers to remove food. However, I have flown out of DFW, IAH, IAD, and DEN since the implementation of removing food.

Every airport is different. You'd think they would all have the exact same screenings, but no. The first time I heard a TSA agent say that we needed to remove food, I wasn't prepared (of course). I usually put all my liquids in a ziploc bag and put that in the front pocket of my carry-on. So it's easy to remove. However, my snacks (granola bars) were stuffed down... somewhere (who knows?). I just shook my head to myself and didn't take out my snacks. If they saw them in the scanner and asked me to remove them, I'd do it then (and feign ignorance). And guess what. They didn't even notice.

Then when I traveled back, they didn't ask to remove snacks. I guess the same way some airports don't ask you to remove your shoes or whatever. So, I keep the snacks in a ziploc bag now. I just put them in the same bin as the liquids. No agent has ever swabbed them or anything similar. They just send them through the scanner, and I put them back in my carry-on.

I read somewhere that food was beginning to obstruct the view of some objects in the bags. I mean, couldn't we say that about a lot of things? Might as well dump out all the contents or have TSA implement Disney's security bag checks. I mean, which is faster/better?

If they're swabbing for bomb materials, I feel like a lot of objects could potentially have bomb remnants on them (not just food or food-like items).


----------



## Best Aunt

Lindaleeann said:


> I was at the 8/17 party and tried the cupcake. I am a the-more-frosting-the-better type of gal so I was psyched. It's an apple spice cake with a layer of praline on top with buttercream frosting and candy apple pieces around the edge. I SO wanted to like it, but I couldn't even get through a 1/4 of it. There is just a tiny layer of the cake and way, way too much, overly sweet buttercream and IMO the hard candy pieces made it worse.  I hated to toss it, but just ick - $7.00 wasted.



Agree about the buttercream.


----------



## ohdanalee

Best Aunt said:


> Agree about the buttercream.


That is disappointing because the buttercream is what both excites and scares me about liking this cupcake. I'll probably temper my expectations for it.


----------



## Stefien Quix

Princess_Nikki said:


> A new DIS update is out on MNSSHP:
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/a-first-timers-review-of-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)
> 
> A good read!



The bit about Cruella and Lady Tremaine had me rolling!!


----------



## Princess_Nikki

Raya said:


> I feel bad for the reviewer. This is clearly not the event he wanted to go to. I also loved HHNs, and attended every one for the first 6 years. Then my life changed and graphic horror, jump scares, and gore were no longer 'fun'. I adore MNSSHP for what it is: a 'not so scary' playful take on my favorite holiday.  The fireworks feature my favorite villains, the best songs are piped through the park, and the treats make the night for me. The poor thing missed all the best parts!



Yes, and it’s always nice to hear others reviews on their own experience. I don’t care for HHN myself....MNSSHP is where it’s at for me!


----------



## sherlockmiles

sheila14 said:


> Just checked receipt and the bucket was 10.50 and they charge you 4.50 for the popcorn




I wonder if that means you can buy the bucket and not the popcorn.  I don't want the popcorn.....


----------



## brockash

Livelovedance said:


> We just got back, and I wasn’t closely following the boards. I can report on this! We didn’t have precheck, and I had our candy filled in a gallon sized ziploc. They took our candy and dumped it out in one of their bins. I don’t think they individually swabbed it, because it came through the scanner with the rest of our things.


Thx for posting.


----------



## inspectorgadget

How long is the wait for haunted mansion during the party? In the past, we have always used fast passes for this before party starts so we don't have to deal with waiting in line later. However we would love to see the ghosts on the lawn this year . So how long should I expect to wait in line during the party?


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Remember watching the DIS team last year at HHN and thinking it looked pretty boring. Yes I get the first house would be scary as you don’t know what’s going to happen but as they walked through the other houses it was “dead guy”, “freaky woman”, “screaming guy with axe”. 

Nope, give me fun and laughter any day over death, screaming and fake blood...even if it means earworm song “Boo to you”


----------



## Cluelyss

inspectorgadget said:


> How long is the wait for haunted mansion during the party? In the past, we have always used fast passes for this before party starts so we don't have to deal with waiting in line later. However we would love to see the ghosts on the lawn this year . So how long should I expect to wait in line during the party?


At least a half hour. At one of our parties last year (a sold out night) every time we walked by the line was out past Momento Mori and sometimes to CHH. We never did ride it that night 

I’d recommend either riding during whatever parade you’re not planing to view, or watching the parade from the very beginning of the route and making a beeline for HM as soon as it passes you. Use the bridge to avoid those still in place for the parade.


----------



## Haley R

sheila14 said:


> Here is another pic of the popcorn bucket. The bottom has 3 black legs to make it stand


Is this likely to sell out? I think I actually like this better than oogie boogie


----------



## Haley R

AntimonyER said:


> I never got into HHN. Most of the houses just aren't scary, but stupid IMO. I do feel something against large carnivorous animals eating me, and so the only time I went, of course I found myself ALONE in Jurassic Park section at closing time. And of course Raptor head dude jumps out from the bushes. Well done sir, scarred for life. MNSSHP appeals way more to me, and I am excited to attend for the first time with my family this year. I have a strong feeling my first visit review would be drastically different than his


I absolutely hate scary movies and don’t like to have that jumpy feeling when I’m scared. I would 100% pick MNSSHP over HHN because of that and I haven’t even been to either yet. I remember when I was 9 or 10 my neighbor took me to six flags for their Halloween stuff and I think it scarred me for life.


----------



## WalkerFamily072906

My son is obsessed with Villains...so this is a must for our Sept vacation. He wold really like to meat Maleficent. Does any one know if she does a meat and great. He is also really into captain hook. I was wondering if he is out during the party or maybe on a regular day at the park we could see him.


----------



## inspectorgadget

Cluelyss said:


> At least a half hour. At one of our parties last year (a sold out night) every time we walked by the line was out past Momento Mori and sometimes to CHH. We never did ride it that night
> 
> I’d recommend either riding during whatever parade you’re not planing to view, or watching the parade from the very beginning of the route and making a beeline for HM as soon as it passes you. Use the bridge to avoid those still in place for the parade.



Oh my! That is a long time and a long line! We may still do fast passes this year again if the line is that long. Is there any way to see the ghosts on the lawn and not ride it during the party? Or must you wait in line to see them?


----------



## AntimonyER

Haley R said:


> I absolutely hate scary movies and don’t like to have that jumpy feeling when I’m scared. I would 100% pick MNSSHP over HHN because of that and I haven’t even been to either yet. I remember when I was 9 or 10 my neighbor took me to six flags for their Halloween stuff and I think it scarred me for life.



I am right there with you on that sentiment.


----------



## RJstanis

WalkerFamily072906 said:


> My son is obsessed with Villains...so this is a must for our Sept vacation. He wold really like to meat Maleficent. Does any one know if she does a meat and great. He is also really into captain hook. I was wondering if he is out during the party or maybe on a regular day at the park we could see him.



 Unfortunately no meets for either one. Both are in the parade, and I think they still have the Pirates and Pal Cruise you can pay for that let's you have a dessert/snack party (pre-game), meet and picture with Hook and Smee, then you watch the water parade and HEA from a boat in the Flesh eating Lagoon, or whatever it's really called, with the music piped in parked out in the water in front of MK entrance. At the end you meet one other "surprise" character. We really enjoyed it with no regrets, probably won't do it again though.


----------



## RJstanis

inspectorgadget said:


> Oh my! That is a long time and a long line! We may still do fast passes this year again if the line is that long. Is there any way to see the ghosts on the lawn and not ride it during the party? Or must you wait in line to see them?



Don't know this answer either with certainty, but maybe you can do what I'm doing. I'm FP'ing in the entry window before the party starts so I'm at least guaranteed to be able to ride it, and if there's a time during the party, especially when Cluelyss said, when I can jump in line without sacrficing too much time to experience the party extras I will do so. I love HM though, so I could ride it multiple times and be happy. Others not so much


----------



## chloelovesdisney

RJstanis said:


> Just to be sure, I'd already be almost crossing the Adventureland bridge at the Wishes finale if that's the case to ensure you have enough time. It will be cutting it close but as long as it's a low wait I see it being doable. But like OSBuckeye said, you'd prob have to try and hoof it to the front of the park to not miss the parade as more than likely it will prob already be starting in Frontierland, but maybe not if you can get on and off Pirates fast enough.



Thanks!  So hard to decide where/when to do everything.  



Best Aunt said:


> I watched the fireworks from near the water across from Country Bear Jamboree, then went straight to Pirates and walked right on.  But other people said that trying to ride Pirates after the fireworks was a mistake because there was a huge line; I assume they watched the fireworks from closer to the castle.



Do you get a good view of the fireworks there?  I guess you just miss the castle viewing.  I'm kind of leaning this way so we get on pirates and can hopefully get back for a parade spot.


----------



## Raya

I saw a photo on this thread a way back (sorry I lost it) of a person with the 'ghost' from the Haunted Mansion lawn. At my last party the ghost came and went via the mansion and you could take a photo from the line but not stand next to her. Has that changed? What's the best way to catch Leota/the ghost for a photo?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chloelovesdisney said:


> Thanks!  So hard to decide where/when to do everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get a good view of the fireworks there?  I guess you just miss the castle viewing.  I'm kind of leaning this way so we get on pirates and can hopefully get back for a parade spot.



The view of the fireworks from Fantasyland is actually pretty good. Projections aren't really a big part of hallowishes. It's very cool when the fireworks at the end go off all around you.


----------



## 1lilspark

Now if your a fan of Disney and the HHN aspect of Halloween I urge you to go on YouTube and look up Hong Kong Disneyland Nightmare Experiment


----------



## BrianL

Raya said:


> I saw a photo on this thread a way back (sorry I lost it) of a person with the 'ghost' from the Haunted Mansion lawn. At my last party the ghost came and went via the mansion and you could take a photo from the line but not stand next to her. Has that changed? What's the best way to catch Leota/the ghost for a photo?



Just an FYI, "The ghost" is actually two characters who swap sets, Carlotta and Renatta (neither is actually Leota). Anyway, as far as I know they are always up on the lawn, but you can get pics in front of them.


----------



## inspectorgadget

RJstanis said:


> Don't know this answer either with certainty, but maybe you can do what I'm doing. I'm FP'ing in the entry window before the party starts so I'm at least guaranteed to be able to ride it, and if there's a time during the party, especially when Cluelyss said, when I can jump in line without sacrficing too much time to experience the party extras I will do so. I love HM though, so I could ride it multiple times and be happy. Others not so much



Yes that is exactly what I will do! Funny how we think alike. And yes, I could ride it over and over as well! Thanks for your reply


----------



## Best Aunt

chloelovesdisney said:


> Thanks!  So hard to decide where/when to do everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get a good view of the fireworks there?  I guess you just miss the castle viewing.  I'm kind of leaning this way so we get on pirates and can hopefully get back for a parade spot.


I loved watching the fireworks from next to the water across from country bears.  Nobody in front of you, nobody crowding you.  The foreworks go off over the water, not over the castle.  Loved the photopass photos next to the big pumpkin there - they wait for the fireworks to go off so they are in your photo.


----------



## inspectorgadget

I bought our mnsshp tickets through undercover tourist. They are in my MDE account now and we plan to enter and use our FPs using our magicbands (they're few years old but should still work, as I understand it. They worked for us last year). However my kids also want the actual hard card ticket for souvenirs. I know I can pick them up at MK guest services, but can I do it at guest services at Disney springs? I would love to be able to gt these prior to our party so I won't have to worry about it that night.


----------



## SquashBanana

inspectorgadget said:


> Oh my! That is a long time and a long line! We may still do fast passes this year again if the line is that long. Is there any way to see the ghosts on the lawn and not ride it during the party? Or must you wait in line to see them?



I had this same realization when I viewed the wait times for HM during last Friday's party and saw that it never dropped below 20 minutes, even during the parade and fireworks. Granted those wait times could be inflated as they often are later at night, but because our party is also on a Friday night, I couldn't take the risk of missing out on riding given everything else we want to do. As much as I want to ride it at night, we got a FP and are going to ride it first thing when we enter the park. I'm looking at it like this: What better way to start your party than to ride Haunted Mansion? We'll certainly check it out at night to take in the ambiance, and if the wait time is reasonable hop in line either right before or right after the 2nd parade.


----------



## SquashBanana

inspectorgadget said:


> I bought our mnsshp tickets through undercover tourist. They are in my MDE account now and we plan to enter and use our FPs using our magicbands (they're few years old but should still work, as I understand it. They worked for us last year). However my kids also want the actual hard card ticket for souvenirs. I know I can pick them up at MK guest services, but can I do it at guest services at Disney springs? I would love to be able to gt these prior to our party so I won't have to worry about it that night.



Yes, any guest services location should be able to provide you with the hard tickets. Years ago we had some old non-expiring paper tickets and we went to Disney Springs and they exchanged them for hard tickets so we could get paper FPs in the park.


----------



## FLkid

I’ve been going back and forth about buying party tickets this year. We will be staying at FWC in October and the party available then will be the Tuesday OCT 23rd party.

We’ve been twice before and had an absolutely blast but we’ve always gone in September.

Will this party be so packed we won’t enjoy it? (Especially for $200) We don’t do character meets but we definitely do candy lines and the parade.

Any advice?


----------



## SquashBanana

For those who have ridden Space Mountain with the special enhancements, is it dark when you go through the tunnel at the beginning of the ride and when you climb the hill as well?


----------



## chloelovesdisney

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The view of the fireworks from Fantasyland is actually pretty good. Projections aren't really a big part of hallowishes. It's very cool when the fireworks at the end go off all around you.





Best Aunt said:


> I loved watching the fireworks from next to the water across from country bears.  Nobody in front of you, nobody crowding you.  The foreworks go off over the water, not over the castle.  Loved the photopass photos next to the big pumpkin there - they wait for the fireworks to go off so they are in your photo.



That is great to know, thanks, we'll plan to watch from over there as well!  Then hopefully we can hightail it over to Pirates and then back for the 2nd parade.  Unless most folks just wait there for the 2nd parade to start?


----------



## Haley R

FLkid said:


> I’ve been going back and forth about buying party tickets this year. We will be staying at FWC in October and the party available then will be the Tuesday OCT 23rd party.
> 
> We’ve been twice before and had an absolutely blast but we’ve always gone in September.
> 
> Will this party be so packed we won’t enjoy it? (Especially for $200) We don’t do character meets but we definitely do candy lines and the parade.
> 
> Any advice?


We’re going that night. I don’t expect it to be as crowded as that Thursday and Friday.


----------



## bethbuchall

SquashBanana said:


> I had this same realization when I viewed the wait times for HM during last Friday's party and saw that it never dropped below 20 minutes, even during the parade and fireworks. Granted those wait times could be inflated as they often are later at night, but because our party is also on a Friday night, I couldn't take the risk of missing out on riding given everything else we want to do. As much as I want to ride it at night, we got a FP and are going to ride it first thing when we enter the park. I'm looking at it like this: What better way to start your party than to ride Haunted Mansion? We'll certainly check it out at night to take in the ambiance, and if the wait time is reasonable hop in line either right before or right after the 2nd parade.



We watched the second parade in Frontierland/Liberty across from Diamond Horsehoe/Liberty Tree Tavern area. As soon as the parade was completely past us, we headed for Haunted Mansion. The wait was just about 20 minutes which didn't seem too bad. After Haunted Mansion we had time to get in the line for Peter Pan's Flight which was down to 5-10 minutes before the party ended. Once off Pan, the ride lines were all closed, but we had time to wander slowly out of the park and could have shopped if we felt like dealing with more crowds.


----------



## bethbuchall

SquashBanana said:


> For those who have ridden Space Mountain with the special enhancements, is it dark when you go through the tunnel at the beginning of the ride and when you climb the hill as well?



Yes


----------



## Best Aunt

chloelovesdisney said:


> That is great to know, thanks, we'll plan to watch from over there as well!  Then hopefully we can hightail it over to Pirates and then back for the 2nd parade.  Unless most folks just wait there for the 2nd parade to start?



I watched the fireworks from a spot next to the water (across from Country Bears), then went straight to Pirates as soon as the fireworks were over, and walked on.  No line.  I can't remember when people started lining up for the second parade over there, but I know there were people there because I had thought about cutting over to the trick or treat trails near Splash Mountain and Tom Sawyer raft area, but I didn't want to deal with crossing the street.


----------



## ksromack

choirbird said:


> Personally, I love his writing style  fortunately we have a variety of contributors!


I love Charles also!  Different strokes for different folks....how boring would it be if we all were exactly the same!


----------



## bethbuchall

chloelovesdisney said:


> That is great to know, thanks, we'll plan to watch from over there as well!  Then hopefully we can hightail it over to Pirates and then back for the 2nd parade.  Unless most folks just wait there for the 2nd parade to start?



We watched fireworks over the water near the Tom Sawyer trick-or-treat stop. We strolled down the street and stopped in the Country Bears candy stop before choosing our parade spot across from Diamond Horseshoe. We got there a little before they put the ropes up. We didn't need to be there quite that early, but it really did fill fairly soon after. I think you should be ok going to Pirates.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Best Aunt said:


> I watched the fireworks from a spot next to the water (across from Country Bears), then went straight to Pirates as soon as the fireworks were over, and walked on.  No line.  I can't remember when people started lining up for the second parade over there, but I know there were people there because I had thought about cutting over to the trick or treat trails near Splash Mountain and Tom Sawyer raft area, but I didn't want to deal with crossing the street.





bethbuchall said:


> We watched fireworks over the water near the Tom Sawyer trick-or-treat stop. We strolled down the street and stopped in the Country Bears candy stop before choosing our parade spot across from Diamond Horseshoe. We got there a little before they put the ropes up. We didn't need to be there quite that early, but it really did fill fairly soon after. I think you should be ok going to Pirates.



That's great, thank you!  We fly out tomorrow morning so I'm happy to have a bit of a plan in mind for the party.


----------



## Dug720

SquashBanana said:


> Yes, any guest services location should be able to provide you with the hard tickets. Years ago we had some old non-expiring paper tickets and we went to Disney Springs and they exchanged them for hard tickets so we could get paper FPs in the park.



Can you do it at the concierge desk in your resort? Or does it need to be at a Guest Services location? And if a Guest Services location, can it be one inside a park rather than outside?


----------



## SquashBanana

Dug720 said:


> Can you do it at the concierge desk in your resort?



I'll defer to the experts on this one because we usually stay off site, but based on other things I've read, I'm pretty sure the answer is yes.



Dug720 said:


> Or does it need to be at a Guest Services location? And if a Guest Services location, can it be one inside a park rather than outside?



Yes, either one, but the lines at guest services are typically longer in the park depending on when you arrive. You're better off going at Disney Springs if you're already going to be there or at your resort.


----------



## Dug720

SquashBanana said:


> I'll defer to the experts on this one because we usually stay off site, but based on other things I've read, I'm pretty sure the answer is yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, either one, but the lines at guest services are typically longer in the park depending on when you arrive. You're better off going at Disney Springs if you're already going to be there or at your resort.



Thanks. No Disney Springs planned on this trip. LOL.


----------



## greg9x

inspectorgadget said:


> Oh my! That is a long time and a long line! We may still do fast passes this year again if the line is that long. Is there any way to see the ghosts on the lawn and not ride it during the party? Or must you wait in line to see them?



Lines are long but move fast due to no FP during party, and all the switchbacks aren't in use.  We got in line for HM and the line was back to Memento Mori, took less than 15 minutes to stretch room.

You pass the ghost on the lawn in line... But there is separate area to watch them that you can just go to if not riding.


----------



## samsteele

inspectorgadget said:


> Is there any way to see the ghosts on the lawn and not ride it during the party? Or must you wait in line to see them?


Yes you can watch their show without riding HM & without getting in a line. One of either sister Carlotta or Renata appear around 7:15pm on the front lawn in front of HM. Walk into the exit line for the ride and then turn left to stand just behind the horseless hearse. They should appear at later times during the party but this is the time I usually wait for them. NB their humour is usually a wee bit more adult. Not raunchy but more entertaining for adults despite littles being in earshot.


----------



## gqmom

Sorry if this has been asked. I’ve seen some posters say that you can buy party merchandise during non party times if you show your ticket. So does that mean if I come early to the party, which will be my first day at a park, I will be able to purchase merchandise before 4. I have a day ticket too. Thank you.


----------



## sheila14

Before I buy the one day memory maker for my party tomorrow, are there magic shots and photo opportunities as last years party?? I haven’t read much on here about what was out last week.


----------



## Araminta18

sheila14 said:


> Before I buy the one day memory maker for my party tomorrow, are there magic shots and photo opportunities as last years party?? I haven’t read much on here about what was out last week.



also curious about magic shots/photo opportunities!


----------



## Best Aunt

Magic shots that I did during the first mnsshp:

1) Hold out hand, they add lit jack o lantern

2) hold hand like a claw, they add poison apple on a string over cauldron

3) hitchhiking ghosts

I think there were others I missed.


----------



## FLkid

Just bought my tickets for oct 23!

Fiancé just got a promotion yesterday so I’m going to surprise her with them tonight when she gets home!


----------



## monique5

sheila14 said:


> Before I buy the one day memory maker for my party tomorrow, are there magic shots and photo opportunities as last years party?? I haven’t read much on here about what was out last week.



Magic Shots listed on Post #1 - Magic Shots. Not much was reported on DPB or on other websites, but what was released/mentioned was added to Post #1 last week, with photo. Then previous magic shots listed below new info with 2017 date.




Best Aunt said:


> Magic shots that I did during the first mnsshp:
> 
> 1) Hold out hand, they add lit jack o lantern
> 
> 2) hold hand like a claw, they add poison apple on a string over cauldron
> 
> 3) hitchhiking ghosts
> 
> I think there were others I missed.



2 & 3 are already on Post #1 (added photos tonight). Can you verify locations this year? 
#1, Do you have a photo you would mind sharing? 
Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

gqmom said:


> Sorry if this has been asked. I’ve seen some posters say that you can buy party merchandise during non party times if you show your ticket. So does that mean if I come early to the party, which will be my first day at a park, I will be able to purchase merchandise before 4. I have a day ticket too. Thank you.


 I believe you need your party wristband to purchase merchandise.  Those are handed out at 4:00 (or possibly slightly before) when you’re already inside the park.

Is it possible to purchase party exclusive merchandise earlier in the day with proof of a party ticket for that night?


----------



## amalone1013

inspectorgadget said:


> I bought our mnsshp tickets through undercover tourist. They are in my MDE account now and we plan to enter and use our FPs using our magicbands (they're few years old but should still work, as I understand it. They worked for us last year). However my kids also want the actual hard card ticket for souvenirs. I know I can pick them up at MK guest services, but can I do it at guest services at Disney springs? I would love to be able to gt these prior to our party so I won't have to worry about it that night.


Im so glad you asked this! I scrapbook so I love to have tickets and stuff,  but never thought about going to guest services


----------



## Pdollar88

The mania is getting more real. I walked through it and could get similar FPs and dining reservations if I switched my days around and did two parties. Now to decide if my body and wallet want that to happen? Thoughts on doing two parties, Friday and Sunday, in the same trip?


----------



## Cluelyss

scrappinginontario said:


> Is it possible to purchase party exclusive merchandise earlier in the day with proof of a party ticket for that night?


Someone mentioned this a few pages back...they showed proof of a party ticket that was for several days in the future and were able to buy merchandise....in the Emporium I believe?


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> The mania is getting more real. I walked through it and could get similar FPs and dining reservations if I switched my days around and did two parties. Now to decide if my body and wallet want that to happen? Thoughts on doing two parties, Friday and Sunday, in the same trip?


DO IT! We always do 2 parties if we can - so much less stress when you can spread it out over 2 nights!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> Magic shots that I did during the first mnsshp:
> 
> 1) Hold out hand, they add lit jack o lantern
> 
> 2) hold hand like a claw, they add poison apple on a string over cauldron
> 
> 3) hitchhiking ghosts
> 
> I think there were others I missed.


Where did you get #1 taken? Would you mind sharing the final result?


----------



## doodlemama

Can anyone help me With wristband pick up? We have our party tickets link to our MDE account. Can my 12 year old scan her band and get her wristband at buzz without me? TIA!!!


----------



## Haley R

Pdollar88 said:


> The mania is getting more real. I walked through it and could get similar FPs and dining reservations if I switched my days around and did two parties. Now to decide if my body and wallet want that to happen? Thoughts on doing two parties, Friday and Sunday, in the same trip?


We're doing two parties in October and I'm really excited! It gives us the chance to see all of the characters we want to meet and still see all of the great entertainment.


----------



## Livelovedance

SquashBanana said:


> For those who have ridden Space Mountain with the special enhancements, is it dark when you go through the tunnel at the beginning of the ride and when you climb the hill as well?


Yes, it was dark the entire time... I wasn't a fan


----------



## Haley R

FPs made and got everything we wanted!!! The only thing that bugs me is getting Frozen later than I planned, but I'll keep modifying to see if I can get it earlier. It really makes so much difference having a longer trip. We took our niece and her mom in February for 5 days and I remember being so stressed about getting FOP. This time it wasn't even a challenge. I also was able to be up early to text my mom happy birthday so win-win.


----------



## Pdollar88

If I'm near the front of the park at 4 (eating at the Plaza) -- is there a place near the front that I can pick up a wristband without having to exit the park or go to one of the lands?

One other question as I try to decide whether to switch up my days and go twice. If I prioritize Moana, who would be the next character you would jump in line for to maximize party time?


----------



## KELLY

Cluelyss said:


> DO IT! We always do 2 parties if we can - so much less stress when you can spread it out over 2 nights!!


We did two last year.  I only buy tickets to one ahead of time.  But we will probably go Friday night as well next week.  I agree but we mostly go for the rides and everything else is a bonus.  I must say we are looking forward to the nachos and we will probably get one specialty desert and split it each night!!  Last year we ent and got merchandise right away.  I'm wondering if the lines are smaller towards the end of the night?  We want some pins, MB and some t shirts.


----------



## Best Aunt

People asked about the Magic Shots.

Magic Shot # 1:
You hold your hand like a claw.

Two locations.

When I did it in front of the castle: after the Magic was added, I was holding a poision apple.  (I just asked the photographer if he did any magic shots which were special for the party.)

When I did it next to Sleepy Hollow restaurant in Liberty Square: after the Magic was added, I was holding a poison apple over a cauldron.

I do not post pictures of myself here, so you have to imagine that I'm actually in the photo, not just my hand.


----------



## Best Aunt

Magic shot # 2:

You place your hand out like you are holding something on it.

Location: In front of the castle. 

Same photographer who did the shot where I was holding the poison apple.

I just asked if he did any magic shots which were special for the party.

Again, you will have to imagine that all of me is in the photo, not just my hand.


----------



## Best Aunt

Magic shot # 3:

Hitchhiking ghosts.

Location: look for the photographer with a tripod across from Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square.

Again, I cropped myself out of the photo.


----------



## inspectorgadget

SquashBanana said:


> I had this same realization when I viewed the wait times for HM during last Friday's party and saw that it never dropped below 20 minutes, even during the parade and fireworks. Granted those wait times could be inflated as they often are later at night, but because our party is also on a Friday night, I couldn't take the risk of missing out on riding given everything else we want to do. As much as I want to ride it at night, we got a FP and are going to ride it first thing when we enter the park. I'm looking at it like this: What better way to start your party than to ride Haunted Mansion? We'll certainly check it out at night to take in the ambiance, and if the wait time is reasonable hop in line either right before or right after the 2nd parade.



I agree, riding Haunted Mansion right before the party gets me in the Halloween spirit! Then when I hear the ghost host announcing the beginning of the party, it fits right in since I was just on it. I will also check out the line later on during the night, but at least we'll have already had a chance to ride it if the line is outrageous.


----------



## inspectorgadget

SquashBanana said:


> Yes, any guest services location should be able to provide you with the hard tickets. Years ago we had some old non-expiring paper tickets and we went to Disney Springs and they exchanged them for hard tickets so we could get paper FPs in the park.



Oh, that will work out great then, thank you! Uh....where is Disney Springs guest services? I know there's one there (why I asked my initial question), but I've never had to stop in there for anything. I guess I could look at a map.


----------



## inspectorgadget

greg9x said:


> Lines are long but move fast due to no FP during party, and all the switchbacks aren't in use.  We got in line for HM and the line was back to Memento Mori, took less than 15 minutes to stretch room.
> 
> You pass the ghost on the lawn in line... But there is separate area to watch them that you can just go to if not riding.



Thank you!


----------



## inspectorgadget

samsteele said:


> Yes you can watch their show without riding HM & without getting in a line. One of either sister Carlotta or Renata appear around 7:15pm on the front lawn in front of HM. Walk into the exit line for the ride and then turn left to stand just behind the horseless hearse. They should appear at later times during the party but this is the time I usually wait for them. NB their humour is usually a wee bit more adult. Not raunchy but more entertaining for adults despite littles being in earshot.



That is such good news, now I will definitely watch them without getting in line. They are the reason I wanted to ride at night, but if I can get a FP before the party, this could work. Thank you!


----------



## inspectorgadget

amalone1013 said:


> Im so glad you asked this! I scrapbook so I love to have tickets and stuff,  but never thought about going to guest services



It's funny, I don't personally need MORE stuff in my house (even souvenirs), but my kids want them. So I will make them happy and get the little card for them. But last year our cards (we bought directly from disney last year) were just the regular cards they send out, not Halloween themed cards so they were a little disappointed. I don't think there are any special cards, right?


----------



## scrappinginontario

inspectorgadget said:


> It's funny, I don't personally need MORE stuff in my house (even souvenirs), but my kids want them. So I will make them happy and get the little card for them. But last year our cards (we bought directly from disney last year) were just the regular cards they send out, not Halloween themed cards so they were a little disappointed. I don't think there are any special cards, right?


  I have not heard of anyone receiving special Halloween themed cards.  Just the regular ones with the characters on them.


----------



## abnihon

Best Aunt said:


> Magic shot # 3:
> 
> Hitchhiking ghosts.
> 
> Location: look for the photographer with a tripod across from Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square.
> 
> Again, I cropped myself out of the photo.



So this looks different from the one during the day right?  The daytime just has one ghost and this has all 3?


----------



## abnihon

Pdollar88 said:


> If I'm near the front of the park at 4 (eating at the Plaza) -- is there a place near the front that I can pick up a wristband without having to exit the park or go to one of the lands?
> 
> One other question as I try to decide whether to switch up my days and go twice. If I prioritize Moana, who would be the next character you would jump in line for to maximize party time?



If you want 2 big ones before the party I would do Jack/Sally from 4-5 and then Moana.


----------



## inspectorgadget

scrappinginontario said:


> I have not heard of anyone receiving special Halloween themed cards.  Just the regular ones with the characters on them.



That's what I thought. Just making sure. Thank you.


----------



## Haley R

inspectorgadget said:


> It's funny, I don't personally need MORE stuff in my house (even souvenirs), but my kids want them. So I will make them happy and get the little card for them. But last year our cards (we bought directly from disney last year) were just the regular cards they send out, not Halloween themed cards so they were a little disappointed. I don't think there are any special cards, right?


Nope they just look like a normal ticket into the park. We are going to 2 parties and I did luck out with one of the tickets having the hitchhiking ghosts on it.


----------



## monique5

Best Aunt said:


> Magic shot # 3:
> 
> Hitchhiking ghosts.
> 
> Location: look for the photographer with a tripod across from Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square.
> 
> Again, I cropped myself out of the photo.



Thanks for the info @Best Aunt. I understand about posting self online, again thanks for the images you shared. I added the Jack-o'-Lantern to Post #1 Magic Shots.


----------



## ariane37

WalkerFamily072906 said:


> My son is obsessed with Villains...so this is a must for our Sept vacation. He wold really like to meat Maleficent. Does any one know if she does a meat and great. He is also really into captain hook. I was wondering if he is out during the party or maybe on a regular day at the park we could see him.


Your question was answered so this won't help, I just want to add that you used to be able to quickly meet both Capt. Hook and Maleficent along with some other great villains!  Prior to the Hocus Pocus Stage show there was a villains stage show, and at the end the villains came down and did a few minutes of meet and greet sets.  No autographs and the lines that formed were pretty much unstructured, but it was Maleficent, Cruella, Dr. Facilier, Frollo, Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Capt. Hook.  I feel like I might be missing someone, too. Jafar maybe?  It was awesome!  I'll have to see if I can find pictures of the kids meeting them then.  Then the final year before Hocus Pocus they had the villains show but got rid of the meet and greet   We haven't been since then and while I'm really excited to see Hocus Pocus I do wish they had more villains meeting at the party.  Even the last time we went in 2014 you could meet the Old Hag and Maleficent.


----------



## amalone1013

inspectorgadget said:


> It's funny, I don't personally need MORE stuff in my house (even souvenirs), but my kids want them. So I will make them happy and get the little card for them. But last year our cards (we bought directly from disney last year) were just the regular cards they send out, not Halloween themed cards so they were a little disappointed. I don't think there are any special cards, right?


Too bad they aren't special. I've cut back a lot on what I buy overall on trips (Disney and non-Disney), but I seem to save every scrap of paper until I get it scrapbooked. I don't scrapbook as much anymore though. No entire books devoted to summer vacation anymore! I have a book I started from when DH and I started dating, and each year I take a few photos of us to put in there, and all the little tickets/wristbands/etc, and write a little about the big events of the year. It's fun to go through.


----------



## Best Aunt

abnihon said:


> So this looks different from the one during the day right?  The daytime just has one ghost and this has all 3?



I found a Magic Shot taken during the day in March 2017.  It only had one ghost in it.  The one from the party, as shown above, had 3 ghosts in it.


----------



## Best Aunt

Today is Friday, August 24, 2018.  You know what that means?  MNSSHP # 2 is tonight!  And you know what that means?  More MNSSHP attendees who can report back! 

I'm sure there are people who have been thinking, "If I have to read about @BestAunt's opinion of the not so poison apple cupcake at MNSSHP # 1 one more time..."


----------



## ksromack

Best Aunt said:


> Today is Friday, August 24, 2018.  You know what that means?  MNSSHP # 2 is tonight!  And you know what that means?  More MNSSHP attendees who can report back!
> 
> I'm sure there are people who have been thinking, "If I have to read about @BestAunt's opinion of the not so poison apple cupcake at MNSSHP # 1 one more time..."


Woot!!!

Sooooooo dh and I discussed it and don't think we will wait for J&S on our party night now.  He's really too alien looking for us   Anyway, is it possible, do you think, to meet Queen of Hearts, Goofy, AND Elvis Stitch without losing too much party time?  I realize none of these are "early party" M&Gs so I'm wondering how to do them all.  And at 4 if we aren't meeting J&S then the only thing to really do party related is shopping, right?


----------



## Best Aunt

ksromack said:


> Woot!!!
> 
> Sooooooo dh and I discussed it and don't think we will wait for J&S on our party night now.  He's really too alien looking for us   Anyway, is it possible, do you think, to meet Queen of Hearts, Goofy, AND Elvis Stitch without losing too much party time?  I realize none of these are "early party" M&Gs so I'm wondering how to do them all.  And at 4 if we aren't meeting J&S then the only thing to really do party related is shopping, right?



Based on my experience at MNSSHP # 1 and the DVC Moonlight Magic event a few days earlier, I think the big unknown factor in character lines is when the characters will go on break.  I thought I was being smart by waiting in the Elvis Stitch line during party # 1, but he went on break while I was in the line, so that added quite a bit of time to my wait.


----------



## scrappinginontario

There was a question raised yesterday about hours of rides and attractions that are not open during the party.  I can confirm that rides/attractions that are only open during regular park hours are showing a closing time of 6:00 today.  So, if you are attending the party and wish to go to something that is not open during the party (Jungle Cruise, Enchanted Tales with Belle, etc.) you will want to be in line by 5:59pm as those lines will close to all guests at 6:00pm.

Rides and attractions that are open during the party will be accessible by party guests only after 6:00 when they display their party wrist band.

Hope this helps.


----------



## bhardy

Best Aunt said:


> Based on my experience at MNSSHP # 1 and the DVC Moonlight Magic event a few days earlier, I think the big unknown factor in character lines is when the characters will go on break.  I thought I was being smart by waiting in the Elvis Stitch line during party # 1, but he went on break while I was in the line, so that added quite a bit of time to my wait.



How long did you wait and what time did you get in line?  Thx.


----------



## Pdollar88

Is there a post with the prices for all of the exclusive merchandise? I’m not seeing it on page 1.

Trying to settle on 1 or 2 items so I don’t just buy it all.


----------



## avic77

What rides are NOT open during the party? I know
Enchanted Tales with Belle
Jungle Cruise


----------



## scrappinginontario

avic77 said:


> What rides are NOT open during the party? I know
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Jungle Cruise


  All open rides are listed in Post 1.  

To determine which ones are not open you would need to compare the list of rides/attractions against that list.  I don't currently have the time to do that but possibly someone else has already done it?


----------



## bethbuchall

avic77 said:


> What rides are NOT open during the party? I know
> Enchanted Tales with Belle
> Jungle Cruise



I’ll add Mickey’s Philharmagic, Monsters Inc., and Country Bears, since those were treat stops. Mickey’s Philharmagic was playing other movies all night. CoP wasn’t running either, and there was a line for the treat stop running along the outside waiting area for that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ksromack said:


> Woot!!!
> 
> Sooooooo dh and I discussed it and don't think we will wait for J&S on our party night now.  He's really too alien looking for us   Anyway, is it possible, do you think, to meet Queen of Hearts, Goofy, AND Elvis Stitch without losing too much party time?  I realize none of these are "early party" M&Gs so I'm wondering how to do them all.  And at 4 if we aren't meeting J&S then the only thing to really do party related is shopping, right?



I would be in line for Elvis stitch at 6ish since he is kind of a wild card.

Goofy usually doesn't have that long of a wait. 

Queen of hearts will be a long wait. But it's a toss up whether you should wait for her at 6ish or stitch.  You might want to try her during the parade you don't watch.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...he-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

Here is a review from Josh of easy wdw of a lot of the Halloween party specific snacks.

I know people have been curious about some of them, and Josh never pulls any punches.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

Our first of two parties tonight and 60% rain is called for....good times!!!
Can you still get in at 4 with a party ticket still??


----------



## SquashBanana

inspectorgadget said:


> Oh, that will work out great then, thank you! Uh....where is Disney Springs guest services? I know there's one there (why I asked my initial question), but I've never had to stop in there for anything. I guess I could look at a map.



I haven't visited guest services since the renovation a few years ago, so I'm not exactly sure where it is but I do know DS is easy to navigate so if you ask a CM they should be able to point you in the right direction with no problem.


----------



## Best Aunt

bhardy said:


> How long did you wait and what time did you get in line?  Thx.



I didn’t pay attention to the time for Elvis Stitch.  I was at the tables near Main Street Bakery.  I saw the Headless Horseman go by, then headed over to Stitch.  I would say I was in line for at least 30 minutes, but he was on break for part of that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

michellelovesthemous said:


> Our first of two parties tonight and 60% rain is called for....good times!!!
> Can you still get in at 4 with a party ticket still??



Yes 4, sometimes even a few minutes before then.


----------



## Abbey1

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...he-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> Here is a review from Josh of easy wdw of a lot of the Halloween party specific snacks.
> 
> I know people have been curious about some of them, and Josh never pulls any punches.



Thanks for posting this article. Wow, the reviews for most of the items I was wanting to try have been pretty terrible. The seasonal treats at Disneyland are always so fun and tasty. This will be our first time at MNSSHP and I’m a little disappointed by all the less-than-stellar reviews. 

It’s too bad the Haunted Mansion-themed desserts aren’t getting good feedback this year, since they look really cool. I would have loved to try the portrait tarts last year.


----------



## abnihon

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...he-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> Here is a review from Josh of easy wdw of a lot of the Halloween party specific snacks.
> 
> I know people have been curious about some of them, and Josh never pulls any punches.



Oh no!  The review of the doombuggy treat makes me sad!


----------



## dachsie

abnihon said:


> Oh no!  The review of the doombuggy treat makes me sad!


That equal packet really opens your eyes - it certainly didn't look that small.  The only things I might try it the poison apple cupcake - but I like frosting - and the burger from Cosmic Rays


----------



## sheila14

michellelovesthemous said:


> Our first of two parties tonight and 60% rain is called for....good times!!!
> Can you still get in at 4 with a party ticket still??


Still going unless mandated to stay at resort!!!! I have my rain poncho ready


----------



## Pdollar88

dachsie said:


> That equal packet really opens your eyes - it certainly didn't look that small.  The only things I might try it the poison apple cupcake - but I like frosting - and the burger from Cosmic Rays


Agreed! The sugar packet really brought the axe down on this one for me. Also sad that multiple folks report that the Leota tart just has an bad artificial taste. Hate I missed the tarts last year.

Looks like I'll be getting the waffle sundae and calling it square. The poison apple cupcake does look really cute, though.


----------



## mickey0624

So we were down in the world from Aug. 12-20 at were so excited when a few months ago we found out that the first Halloween party was scheduled for August 17th. We immediately bought tickets greatly looking forward to it. The last one we went to was about 15 years ago and it was the first time with kids. All I can say is what a huge disappointment.

First of all...man was it crowded. I didn't expect an empty crowd but it was more crowded than any day we went to the MK during the trip. I heard it was oversold. Even with the crowds most of the ride lines were manageable with most 15 minutes or less. But we werent there for the rides.

We made this a resort day knowing it would be a late night. So we got to the MK exactly at 4:00 got in and immediately went over to Storybook Circus to see where the 7 dwarfs would be. The line was already over an hour long. Which means not only waiting until they came out (which was about 6:30) but an hour beyond that. The line for Jack and Sally was at almost 2 hours. Are you kidding me? So we dismissed that and figured we'd enjoy the rest of the party.

The additions to the rides were nothing to write home about. Space Mountain was cool in the pitch black, but nothing mind blowing. Adding live characters to Pirates was a good idea, but i thought there'd be more than two on the line and only one inside. And the tea cups werent even worth the wait.

Candy lines were long, but moved quick and we did come home with a lot of candy. Hocus Pocus show was good but soooo crowded (we went to first one) but i heard other two were crowded. Parade was real good too, but again super crowded. and Hallowishes was great, even though I'm not a huge fireworks fan. Dance parties were blah. Was hoping for so many more Halloween activites around the park.

So for almost $80 a person x 5 people, definitely did not think it was worth it. I don't mind paying but the crowds and what they offered was super disappointing. Only picture we ended up with was with the grave diggers. We stayed until about 11:30. Don't thik I would do it again even if we were down there for it. So much more Disney could have done with a little more effort.


----------



## dancin Disney style

Curious to know at what point would the party be shut down for rain?  Is a refund possible?  The forecast right now is 60% chance of rain from 5-9pm.


----------



## sheila14

dancin Disney style said:


> Curious to know at what point would the party be shut down for rain?  Is a refund possible?  The forecast right now is 60% chance of rain from 5-9pm.


They won’t close unless dangerous lightening or hurricane


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dancin Disney style said:


> Curious to know at what point would the party be shut down for rain?  Is a refund possible?  The forecast right now is 60% chance of rain from 5-9pm.



They won’t “shut down” the party for rain.  They will delay the parade, fireworks, and make other changes to charachter locations and treat trails as needed, but out right cancelling woudn’t happen except for a major weather event.


----------



## inspectorgadget

SquashBanana said:


> I haven't visited guest services since the renovation a few years ago, so I'm not exactly sure where it is but I do know DS is easy to navigate so if you ask a CM they should be able to point you in the right direction with no problem.



Yes, I will do that for sure. Thank you!


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...he-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> Here is a review from Josh of easy wdw of a lot of the Halloween party specific snacks.
> 
> I know people have been curious about some of them, and Josh never pulls any punches.


Thanks for posting this! Luckily we will get mini versions of most of these at the dessert party. I was a little disappointed when I saw the picture of the Maleficent cone. I thought it was a lot bigger but it looks pretty small.


----------



## andrniki

inspectorgadget said:


> Yes, I will do that for sure. Thank you!


Guest services at DS is right by the D-Lux Burger.  Really easy to find from the bus drop off near the Lime parking garage.  The service is great there too, nice and comfortable!


----------



## cdurham1

Best Aunt said:


> Today is Friday, August 24, 2018.  You know what that means?  MNSSHP # 2 is tonight!  And you know what that means?  More MNSSHP attendees who can report back!
> 
> I'm sure there are people who have been thinking, "If I have to read about @BestAunt's opinion of the not so poison apple cupcake at MNSSHP # 1 one more time..."



god, I hope it is better feedback than from the first one....


----------



## L_MD

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://www.easywdw.com/easy/blog/r...he-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/
> 
> Here is a review from Josh of easy wdw of a lot of the Halloween party specific snacks.
> 
> I know people have been curious about some of them, and Josh never pulls any punches.



I trust Josh's food reviews so much that I immediately axed the Doom Buggy dessert (due to his description) and the worms and dirt (upon seeing how small it was). I had a feeling the Leota tart wouldn't be good. Now it looks like I'm sticking with the waffles, nachos, and soft serve. That's all fine for me...I'll be at Epcot earlier that day and can get plenty of sweet treats there! Just sad that I missed out on last year's desserts.


----------



## Disneylover99

dancin Disney style said:


> Curious to know at what point would the party be shut down for rain?  Is a refund possible?  The forecast right now is 60% chance of rain from 5-9pm.


Poncho up and go! We’re at the Pop bus stop now!


----------



## dancin Disney style

Disneylover99 said:


> Poncho up and go! We’re at the Pop bus stop now!


Ya that’s the plan.  We will be heading to the bus at about 3pm. Just a disappointment thought if it rains all night.  This will be our only MK time this trip.


----------



## Disneylover99

dancin Disney style said:


> Ya that’s the plan.  We will be heading to the bus at about 3pm. Just a disappointment thought if it rains all night.  This will be our only MK time this trip.


If the rain can just hold off to be a light sprinkle, it should be okay. Enjoy!


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> Poncho up and go! We’re at the Pop bus stop now!


WHere r u I wanna say hi!!!!


----------



## sheila14

So far party not sold out, I wonder what the turn out will be especially with this rain forecast.


----------



## Pdollar88

Can’t wait to hear all the reports!


----------



## abnihon

So who’s going to take one for the team and try the doombuggy treat despite bad reviews and report back?!


----------



## cwis

They will not shut down for “regular” rain, as others mentionned. If you're willing to watch Hocus Pocus, I would go to the first showing, in case subsequent got canceled. This is the show most likely to be canceled with the rain!


----------



## scrappinginontario

cwis said:


> They will not shut down for “regular” rain, as others mentionned. If you're willing to watch Hocus Pocus, I would go to the first showing, in case subsequent got canceled. This is the show most likely to be canceled with the rain!


  I agree!  And, they can often delay a show and then either not show it or shorten it if it's deemed too dangerous due to the wet stage.

We were at a MVMCP once and it was damp and cold.  They delayed the show over and over, while coming out and drying the stage regularly.  They tried to put it on but it was quickly evident that it was too slippery for the dancers so within a few minutes of starting the show they cancelled it.  Glad to know the safety of their CM's is what's most important!


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Guys I have a question about meeting characters during the party.
when the 1st parade starts, the meeting characters take some break or do they still keep meeting guests?


----------



## SgtTibbs

Abbey1 said:


> Thanks for posting this article. Wow, the reviews for most of the items I was wanting to try have been pretty terrible. The seasonal treats at Disneyland are always so fun and tasty. This will be our first time at MNSSHP and I’m a little disappointed by all the less-than-stellar reviews.
> 
> It’s too bad the Haunted Mansion-themed desserts aren’t getting good feedback this year, since they look really cool. I would have loved to try the portrait tarts last year.



Good gosh, the treats at Disneyland do put the WDW offerings to shame.


----------



## doodlemama

Just got here. Headed to jack and Sally and we are 10 people deep at 3:30pm. Just FYI for others


----------



## Jason Clark

I’ve heard a couple people say that Mickeys Philharmagic is showing other things during the party, can anyone be a little more specific? I’d love to see some of the older Disney’s Halloween cartoons in there while we were getting we were getting treats


----------



## Haley R

doodlemama said:


> Just got here. Headed to jack and Sally and we are 10 people deep at 3:30pm. Just FYI for others


Did you get in with a party ticket or were you already in the park?


----------



## Dean1953

doodlemama said:


> Just got here. Headed to jack and Sally and we are 10 people deep at 3:30pm. Just FYI for others


I would guess that they either have AP’s or have a DVC blue membership card to get in 30 minutes before 4o’clock opening, but please let us know.  If Jack and Sally have lines starting at 3:30 or earlier for the duration of the rest of the Parties, I’m going to have to rethink how important it is to see them and wait 90 minutes or more to meet and greet them.  I know that my 10 year old won’t wait in line that long and I don’t want him wandering around the Park by himself while I’m in line.  In any advent, I better bring several phone chargers with me to pass the time while in line.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Abbey1 said:


> Thanks for posting this article. Wow, the reviews for most of the items I was wanting to try have been pretty terrible. The seasonal treats at Disneyland are always so fun and tasty. This will be our first time at MNSSHP and I’m a little disappointed by all the less-than-stellar reviews.
> 
> It’s too bad the Haunted Mansion-themed desserts aren’t getting good feedback this year, since they look really cool. I would have loved to try the portrait tarts last year.



Yeah DL puts WDW to shame in some aspects.



abnihon said:


> Oh no!  The review of the doombuggy treat makes me sad!



Better to hear it now though than to spend the money.



Haley R said:


> Thanks for posting this! Luckily we will get mini versions of most of these at the dessert party. I was a little disappointed when I saw the picture of the Maleficent cone. I thought it was a lot bigger but it looks pretty small.



Oooh that actually makes me a bit jealous of the dessert party. Not jealous enough to actually do it, though.



L_MD said:


> I trust Josh's food reviews so much that I immediately axed the Doom Buggy dessert (due to his description) and the worms and dirt (upon seeing how small it was). I had a feeling the Leota tart wouldn't be good. Now it looks like I'm sticking with the waffles, nachos, and soft serve. That's all fine for me...I'll be at Epcot earlier that day and can get plenty of sweet treats there! Just sad that I missed out on last year's desserts.



I love Josh's writing style. I know he ruffles some people's feathers but I think he's hilarious.



Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Guys I have a question about meeting characters during the party.
> when the 1st parade starts, the meeting characters take some break or do they still keep meeting guests?



Some do, some don't. Honestly, the best way to know is to pay the $7 (? I think it's $7 annual charge) for Kenny The Pirate's character locator. It's really a great thing. It will show you all the exact break times of all the characters at the party (and during the regular day). The WDW app does not tell you that. It lets you know about character palooza at DHS and any character training at Epcot will be announced on the message board that comes with the service.



Jason Clark said:


> I’ve heard a couple people say that Mickeys Philharmagic is showing other things during the party, can anyone be a little more specific? I’d love to see some of the older Disney’s Halloween cartoons in there while we were getting we were getting treats



Last year they played Ichabod Crane, the Sleepy Hollow cartoon (can't remember the exact name, maybe Legends of Sleepy Hollow?). It was great!


----------



## Rich M

Dean1953 said:


> I would guess that they either have AP’s or have a DVC blue membership card to get in 30 minutes before 4o’clock opening, but please let us know.  If Jack and Sally have lines starting at 3:30 or earlier for the duration of the rest of the Parties, I’m going to have to rethink how important it is to see them and wait 90 minutes or more to meet and greet them.  I know that my 10 year old won’t wait in line that long and I don’t want him wandering around the Park by himself while I’m in line.  In any advent, I better bring several phone chargers with me to pass the time while in line.



It is so crazy the lines for Jack and Sally are so long at WDW. We meet them at DL during a non party time outside HM with only 2 people in line. I find it a very fortunate event.


----------



## marvin12

Have a ? ,  we are 2 older adults and we have been to the party before. Do you think we would be ok if we went to eat at Ohanas at 5:00 then go to the party. Thank you for any help we might get.


----------



## Disneylover99

sheila14 said:


> WHere r u I wanna say hi!!!!


I’m upstairs at Columbia Harbour House now. It’s a good time to eat. Not crowded at all.


----------



## Disneylover99

Dean1953 said:


> I would guess that they either have AP’s or have a DVC blue membership card to get in 30 minutes before 4o’clock opening, but please let us know.  If Jack and Sally have lines starting at 3:30 or earlier for the duration of the rest of the Parties, I’m going to have to rethink how important it is to see them and wait 90 minutes or more to meet and greet them.  I know that my 10 year old won’t wait in line that long and I don’t want him wandering around the Park by himself while I’m in line.  In any advent, I better bring several phone chargers with me to pass the time while in line.


Yep. Regular party goers were let in right at 4pm. today.


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> I’m upstairs at Columbia Harbour House now. It’s a good time to eat. Not crowded at all.


I have a Minnie bat T-shirt on with a bat bandana if u c me say hi


----------



## Disneylover99

sheila14 said:


> I have a Minnie bat T-shirt on with a bat bandana if u c me say hi


Okay. We’re a caveman family of four, but I have an orange witch hat on. Lol.


----------



## Dentam

Looking forward to reading reports from tonight's party!  Hope you guys don't get rained on too much!


----------



## sheila14

Disneylover99 said:


> Okay. We’re a caveman family of four, but I have an orange witch hat on. Lol.


I remember seeing that over by the main strip getting your first photo taken


----------



## sheila14

Dentam said:


> Looking forward to reading reports from tonight's party!  Hope you guys don't get rained on too much!


Clouds are looking like rain but nothing yet park is not crowded. Well at least on the half where I am


----------



## serenitygr

Hope you guys all have an awesome night!! I’ll be following along from Minnesota!


----------



## Pdollar88

doodlemama said:


> Just got here. Headed to jack and Sally and we are 10 people deep at 3:30pm. Just FYI for others


Did you get a wristband as you entered? Wondering if you entered via the DVC area.


----------



## sheila14

Limit on the caldron popcorn bucket 2 per party


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> I would guess that they either have AP’s or have a DVC blue membership card to get in 30 minutes before 4o’clock opening, but please let us know.  If Jack and Sally have lines starting at 3:30 or earlier for the duration of the rest of the Parties, I’m going to have to rethink how important it is to see them and wait 90 minutes or more to meet and greet them.  I know that my 10 year old won’t wait in line that long and I don’t want him wandering around the Park by himself while I’m in line.  In any advent, I better bring several phone chargers with me to pass the time while in line.


Yeah I’m thinking I might wait until their break and snap a quick pic of them. Dh said yesterday he doesn’t seem to care too much about waiting for them.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah DL puts WDW to shame in some aspects.
> 
> 
> 
> Better to hear it now though than to spend the money.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh that actually makes me a bit jealous of the dessert party. Not jealous enough to actually do it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Josh's writing style. I know he ruffles some people's feathers but I think he's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Some do, some don't. Honestly, the best way to know is to pay the $7 (? I think it's $7 annual charge) for Kenny The Pirate's character locator. It's really a great thing. It will show you all the exact break times of all the characters at the party (and during the regular day). The WDW app does not tell you that. It lets you know about character palooza at DHS and any character training at Epcot will be announced on the message board that comes with the service.
> 
> 
> 
> Last year they played Ichabod Crane, the Sleepy Hollow cartoon (can't remember the exact name, maybe Legends of Sleepy Hollow?). It was great!


I’m doing the dessert party because I got it with the parade viewing. Otherwise I wouldn’t do it. And we are doing two parties so if we only did one I wouldn’t do the dessert party.


----------



## lifetimedisneyfan

can anyone tell me when the Gravediggers come out? I don't see them on the app. Thanks!!


----------



## Dentam

I wasn't able to make FP's for my party night.  I know some were saying you could do this but the site will not allow me to.  I don't have park hoppers for this trip and have FP's for Epcot that morning.


----------



## Disneylover99

Wandering through Fantasyland, hoping Cruella comes out soon!


----------



## cwis

Has anyone planned on using a Minnie Van after the party? I'm still looking for feedback about how easy it is to get one to return to resorts.

Thank you!


----------



## Haley R

Dentam said:


> I wasn't able to make FP's for my party night.  I know some were saying you could do this but the site will not allow me to.  I don't have park hoppers for this trip and have FP's for Epcot that morning.


That’s because you already have FPS that morning. You can’t have more than 3 in one day. You’ll have to pick which one is more important to you to have FPS for.


----------



## Dentam

Haley R said:


> That’s because you already have FPS that morning. You can’t have more than 3 in one day. You’ll have to pick which one is more important to you to have FPS for.



I misunderstood then.  I thought people were saying you could have separate FP's with your party ticket.  Good to know!


----------



## dachsie

Disneylover99 said:


> Wandering through Fantasyland, hoping Cruella comes out soon!


How do the crowds seem to you?


----------



## bethbuchall

Dentam said:


> I misunderstood then.  I thought people were saying you could have separate FP's with your party ticket.  Good to know!


That’s only people who were using only their party ticket for their party day. They could make FPs on the party ticket even though they didn’t have any regular daytime admission for the day.


----------



## Dentam

bethbuchall said:


> That’s only people who were using only their party ticket for their party day. They could make FPs on the party ticket even though they didn’t have any regular daytime admission for the day.



Gotcha - makes sense!  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## takehertothemoon

ResortTV1 is live streaming from the party tonight! Following when they go to treat lines to see how long they take plus looking at crowd levels!


----------



## takehertothemoon

Is big thunder going to be down the whole party?! Just saw space go down, hope it's just temporary for those there!


----------



## dachsie

takehertothemoon said:


> ResortTV1 is live streaming from the party tonight! Following when they go to treat lines to see how long they take plus looking at crowd levels!


How do you access that?


----------



## Cluelyss

cwis said:


> Has anyone planned on using a Minnie Van after the party? I'm still looking for feedback about how easy it is to get one to return to resorts.
> 
> Thank you!


We were unable to get one after MVMCP last year. Admittedly, I waited until after midnight when we were leaving the park to order it...you may have better luck before midnight?


----------



## takehertothemoon

dachsie said:


> How do you access that?



They're a youtube channel, just search resorttv1 and it should come up!


----------



## Dentam

takehertothemoon said:


> ResortTV1 is live streaming from the party tonight! Following when they go to treat lines to see how long they take plus looking at crowd levels!



Awesome, thanks for letting us know!

ETA: The crowds don't look too bad at all!

ETA2: Sounds like they'll be doing the dessert party also so I hope they show that on the live stream!


----------



## sheila14

Gravediggers are on the wooden sidewalk, lines for candy long but move quickly, Oogie Boogie popcorn buckets long line


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cwis said:


> Has anyone planned on using a Minnie Van after the party? I'm still looking for feedback about how easy it is to get one to return to resorts.
> 
> Thank you!



Minnie Vans stop running at 12:30am.  I’ve seen more reports similar to @Cluelyss above that didn’t have good success after a party vs those that have said they found one easily.  My guess is the number of Minnie Vans/staffing around at the hour is pretty limited.


----------



## SquashBanana

2 of 3 mountains down, Big Thunder and Space. Yikes.


----------



## takehertothemoon

SquashBanana said:


> 2 of 3 mountains down, Big Thunder and Space. Yikes.



Big thunder looks like it is finally up!


----------



## sheila14

takehertothemoon said:


> Big thunder looks like it is finally up!


That would explain the long treat trails


----------



## LucyBC80

Has anyone seen the Nightmare Before Christmas Fascinator ear hat anywhere inside the parks or anywhere at the resort? I kind NEED that!


----------



## Dentam

I want the light up pumpkin necklace that I've seen a couple of people wearing!


----------



## rodjsr

Goong to the Labor Day party and our kid is a super Incredibles fan. We are actually dressing up as Frozone, Edna and Dash.

Does anyone know if the Tomorroland Incredibles Expo is opened during the party? Or at least have character interactions between 4pm and 6pm? 

Haven’t mentioned this to him just in case it’s closed by the time we get there. The 3rd is supposed to be the last day.


----------



## dachsie

HM just went down too


----------



## bookbabe626

LucyBC80 said:


> Has anyone seen the Nightmare Before Christmas Fascinator ear hat anywhere inside the parks or anywhere at the resort? I kind NEED that!



Look for it in the Shop section of the WDW app.  I was playing around with it today, and when you select an item you can click Map to see where to find it in the parks.  Sadly, the really cool Malificent costume t-shirt is sold out all over right now.  I’m going to keep checking and see if they restock, and if so I won’t have to hunt around for it, I’ll know exactly which store has them in my size and everything.

Edit:  looked for it in the Halloween section and did a few searches, came up with nothing.  I’d check again in a week or two, maybe not all the Halloween stuff is loaded yet since it’s still early.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

scrappinginontario said:


> I have not heard of anyone receiving special Halloween themed cards.  Just the regular ones with the characters on them.



We got Halloween themed ones last year.


----------



## Disneylover99

takehertothemoon said:


> Big thunder looks like it is finally up!


Yep. We lucked out! Walking by as it opened.


----------



## Disneylover99

dachsie said:


> HM just went down too


Yep. We were meeting the gravediggers by the Liberty Belle boat area when the crowds started to pour out of HM.


----------



## abnihon

Disneylover99 said:


> Yep. We were meeting the gravediggers by the Liberty Belle boat area when the crowds started to pour out of HM.



What time were you meeting them?
Any clue when they leave before parade?


----------



## Disneylover99

abnihon said:


> What time were you meeting them?
> Any clue when they leave before parade?


They took a break from 8:15 - 8:30 and we were one of the first groups meeting them just after 8:30 so I’m not sure how long they stayed.


----------



## Disneylover99

Waiting in Frontierland for first parade. At least the drizzle has stopped. It’s pretty crowded here now for the first parade.


----------



## scrappinginontario

takehertothemoon said:


> They're a youtube channel, just search resorttv1 and it should come up!


  Thaks!  They’re in the reserved parade viewing area and there is a ton of space around them!


----------



## scrappinginontario

I’ve noticed on Touring Plans the theLaugh Floor is showing wait times.  Is it open during the party?


----------



## bethbuchall

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ve noticed on Touring Plans the theLaugh Floor is showing wait times.  Is it open during the party?


It was a treat stop last Friday. We walked right through the theater in line.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

scrappinginontario said:


> I’ve noticed on Touring Plans the theLaugh Floor is showing wait times.  Is it open during the party?



Don't think so.  Its posted hours today were 10am-6pm.


----------



## MischaOz

Could someone please list all of the spots you can pick up wristbands if you’re already in the park before 4?  Thank you!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

bethbuchall said:


> It was a treat stop last Friday. We walked right through the theater in line.


Thanks!  Just trying to plan what we want to do before they close at 6:00.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Ugh. I appreciate this live stream on YouTube but the quality is so bad. It just made the gravediggers look bad. Time to just watch a much higher quality feed of the parade from disunplugged.


----------



## Dentam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Ugh. I appreciate this live stream on YouTube but the quality is so bad. It just made the gravediggers look bad. Time to just watch a much higher quality feed of the parade from disunplugged.



Yeah, I turned it off for the parade since I want to wait and see it in person - 9/3!  The lighting is too bright and makes it look bad on their live feed.


----------



## LucyBC80

ResortTV did a good job but I hated the spot they stayed in for the parade, I’m glad I canceled the dessert party after watching that. The light from that spot was also horrible. Why they weren’t looking towards main street like the first party did?


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Just commented on the video and he read it out loud.  I made a rhyme on accident.  But the party does not look too crowded. Had to shut it off, don't want to spoil the fireworks! Looking forward to seeing in 2 weeks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I was watching the parade for this year. Did tink get a new float?

Were rapunzel and Flynn added to the start of the parade with the masks?

I don't remember them being there.


----------



## dachsie

MischaOz said:


> Could someone please list all of the spots you can pick up wristbands if you’re already in the park before 4?  Thank you!!


They are listed on the first page of this thread


----------



## dachsie

BTMRR is down again


----------



## SquashBanana

dachsie said:


> BTMRR is down again



Yowza. Rough night for rides.


----------



## cwis

Cluelyss said:


> We were unable to get one after MVMCP last year. Admittedly, I waited until after midnight when we were leaving the park to order it...you may have better luck before midnight?



That's exactly why I was asking! Unable to book a Minnie Van for MNSSHP last night. Convinced DW to sleep at the CR, but somehow part of her still believe I just wanted to splurge and, maybe, the Minnie Van service improved this year. I'm curious if it did!


----------



## cwis

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Minnie Vans stop running at 12:30am.  I’ve seen more reports similar to @Cluelyss above that didn’t have good success after a party vs those that have said they found one easily.  My guess is the number of Minnie Vans/staffing around at the hour is pretty limited.



I guess those lucky enough to grab a Minnie Van enjoy a seamless ride home, while the others rumble while trying to refresh the app and actually get a ride


----------



## DisneyWishes14

We left right after the fireworks and were able to get Minnie Van with a 10 minute wait.  We saw at least 10 Minnie vans picking up while we were waiting.  The app was acting really wonky so I was surprised I was able to get one.


----------



## Haley R

DisneyWishes14 said:


> We left right after the fireworks and were able to get Minnie Van with a 10 minute wait.  We saw at least 10 Minnie vans picking up while we were waiting.  The app was acting really wonky so I was surprised I was able to get one.


What time were the fireworks over at?


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> Just checked receipt and the bucket was 10.50 and they charge you 4.50 for the popcorn



Thanks for this juicy morsel!  I agree with @sherlockmiles I would like to purchase the bucket without the popcorn!


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Magic shot # 3:
> 
> Hitchhiking ghosts.
> 
> Location: look for the photographer with a tripod across from Columbia Harbour House in Liberty Square.
> 
> Again, I cropped myself out of the photo.


Thanks for the info!  That's interesting about the tri pod it's been a few years since reading about them.


----------



## Best Aunt

Dentam said:


> I want the light up pumpkin necklace that I've seen a couple of people wearing!



I seeem to recall seeing them in several gift shops, and not during the party.  I don't think these would be hard to find in advance.



cwis said:


> That's exactly why I was asking! Unable to book a Minnie Van for MNSSHP last night. Convinced DW to sleep at the CR, but somehow part of her still believe I just wanted to splurge and, maybe, the Minnie Van service improved this year. I'm curious if it did!



You know how each Disney hotel bus has its own bus stop at the Magic Kingdom?  Minnie Vans have a designated bus stop at the Magic Kingdom.  Last week it was bus stop 8.  There is a big sign which tells you which hotel bus is at which bus stop; Minnie Vans is on the bottom of that sign (as well as being marked at the bus stop itself.)  So you could easily go to the bus stop area, pull out your phone, use the Lyft app to try to request a Minnie Van, and then walk over to your hotel bus stop if you are not successful getting a Minnie Van.  Just wanted to mention this because until I got there, I didn't realize that the Minnie Van pick up and drop off area was a designated bus stop.  (Or, if you really don't want to wait for the hotel bus and you can't get a Minnie Van, you can walk over to the Contemporary and use your phone to request an Uber or Lyft from there.)


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Once again, I really appreciate all the info - thank you!!!


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> What time were the fireworks over at?


11:30 - I watched on ResortTV1


----------



## jlas00

We are going to be at MK prior to the party on our party day. Is it possible to pack our costumes in a backpack and either carry them with us or put them in a locker and change into them at the MK once the party starts?


----------



## brockash

jlas00 said:


> We are going to be at MK prior to the party on our party day. Is it possible to pack our costumes in a backpack and either carry them with us or put them in a locker and change into them at the MK once the party starts?


Yes, that's not a problem.


----------



## Chisoxcollector

My wife and I attended last night. It was kind of a spur of the moment thing. We already had tickets to an October party, but were worried some merch might have been gone by then. Plus, an extra Party is always good, right?

Yeah, not so much. It was way too crowded. It was difficult to even walk around pretty much all night, and not just in the hub. We really regretted going, and are very apprehensive about our October Party now.

We go to a Party almost every year, and this was by far the most crowded one we have attended.

Which email address are people using to voice their displeasure about the event?


----------



## Cluelyss

LucyBC80 said:


> ResortTV did a good job but I hated the spot they stayed in for the parade, I’m glad I canceled the dessert party after watching that. The light from that spot was also horrible. Why they weren’t looking towards main street like the first party did?


I didn’t watch the feed, but for other parades that utilize the flagpole for viewing, the entire area is reserved, so you could choose to sit in any spot around it. I’d imagine the spots facing Main Street are the first to fill up.


----------



## Cluelyss

Chisoxcollector said:


> My wife and I attended last night. It was kind of a spur of the moment thing. We already had tickets to an October party, but were worried some merch might have been gone by then. Plus, an extra Party is always good, right?
> 
> Yeah, not so much. It was way too crowded. It was difficult to even walk around pretty much all night, and not just in the hub. We really regretted going, and are very apprehensive about our October Party now.
> 
> We go to a Party almost every year, and this was by far the most crowded one we have attended.
> 
> Which email address are people using to voice their displeasure about the event?


You can email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

And for what it’s worth, I read somewhere that the number of tickets sold for each party this year was increased (I believe by 5,000). So this makes me quite nervous about the crowds as well.


----------



## PrincessRileysMom

doodlemama said:


> Just got here. Headed to jack and Sally and we are 10 people deep at 3:30pm. Just FYI for others


Thank you!! How long did you wait? And did you notice about when the line got out of control? I'm so nervous as we only have party tix so we can't get in line til 4.


----------



## Disneylover99

dachsie said:


> How do the crowds seem to you?


Crowds seemed the same as always to me no matter if it's a sold out party or not. Pathways, walkways are often crowded and congested because of candy lines, lines for popcorn, people lining up along parade routes and meet and greets.


----------



## Pdollar88

Hm. Getting more nervous after hearing more reports of it being crowded. Making a second party look more necessary.


----------



## areno79

Cluelyss said:


> You can email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> And for what it’s worth, I read somewhere that the number of tickets sold for each party this year was increased (I believe by 5,000). So this makes me quite nervous about the crowds as well.


I've really been on the fence about keeping the dessert party since we are doing 2 other dessert parties during our trip, but that makes me want to keep the Hallowishes dessert party even more.


----------



## serenitygr

Watched the you tube live broadcast last night- made me soooo excited for our party in October! And from everything I saw, it didn’t seem any more crowded than our parties the past two years. ( which weren’t bad at all to us) except for character lines, which we don’t do. I truly believe it’s all in your perspective of things!


----------



## SquashBanana

Was last night’s party a confirmed sellout?


----------



## Disneylover99

SquashBanana said:


> Was last night’s party a confirmed sellout?


I didn't think so. They made an announcement at 6:45pm to guests leaving, that tickets were still available to purchase for last night's party.


----------



## sheila14

Cluelyss said:


> You can email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> And for what it’s worth, I read somewhere that the number of tickets sold for each party this year was increased (I believe by 5,000). So this makes me quite nervous about the crowds as well.


I didn’t think it was crowded. Yes I agree with long treat lines at the beginning but if you wait later in the evening trails were empty. I met Belle and Gaston with no wait. Multiple picture stops again no wait. I have done a Tuesday, Thursday, and now Friday party and they all seemed the same in crowds. There were multiple rides down which can cause the park to feel crowded.


----------



## ame6405

We have tickets for Halloween night.  This will be our first MNSSHP.  Does Halloween usually sell out?? I am just trying to get a idea of what the crowds will be like.  I have heard the ride lines are shorter, but the character lines can be crazy.  Is this true?


----------



## Cluelyss

serenitygr said:


> I truly believe it’s all in your perspective of things!


This is so true. And having a plan helps immensely. Even on non sellout nights, party exclusive events will be crowded. That’s why the majority of people go to these events, so that's where the masses will be found. People expecting to walk around an empty park will leave disappointed. That’s why these boards are so important, IMO. They help people better plan their nights and know when to do what to avoid as much of a wait as possible. I always feel so bad for people who didn’t know they could get in at 4, or didn’t realize certain characters start meeting before 7. Thank you to everyone here for reporting their experiences for the rest of us to build from!!


----------



## Cluelyss

ame6405 said:


> We have tickets for Halloween night.  This will be our first MNSSHP.  Does Halloween usually sell out?? I am just trying to get a idea of what the crowds will be like.  I have heard the ride lines are shorter, but the character lines can be crazy.  Is this true?


Halloween will almost certainly sell out. However a sell out is a sellout, regardless of the night. And the party exclusive events will be crowded every night.  With a good plan you’ll be just fine. See you there!


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> Was last night’s party a confirmed sellout?


I didn’t think it sold out?


----------



## chuff88

sheila14 said:


> I didn’t think it was crowded. Yes I agree with long treat lines at the beginning but if you wait later in the evening trails were empty. I met Belle and Gaston with no wait. Multiple picture stops again no wait. I have done a Tuesday, Thursday, and now Friday party and they all seemed the same in crowds. There were multiple rides down which can cause the park to feel crowded.


I think the fact that not just multiple rides, by multiple POPULAR rides went down was a huge factor.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SquashBanana said:


> Was last night’s party a confirmed sellout?



Not according to Disney's website.  Could still buy tickets at event time and it does not show as "Sold out" now, like last Friday does.


----------



## PAGA2003

We went last night and enjoyed it but we have no previous parties to compare. My son's list was pretty simple so we did everything he wanted! We weren't let in a minute before 4:00 but did 5 rides (3 with fastpass) and then dinner at Columbia Harbor House before 7:00.

Once the party began we did 6 more rides and 7 trick or treat stations (3 twice). All of the lines moved quickly and we filled our four supplied bags which was plenty! Also, there is a trick or treat station as you are exiting Journey of the  Little Mermaid in addition to the one listed at the Grotto that surprised us. We watched both parades, the first from the hub at the last minute (totally jam packed) and the second from Liberty Square where we got a first row spot 30 minutes before. We saw the Headless Horseman and then followed the parade out to leave once it passed.

For photos we did the one in the bypass when we entered and two by Haunted Mansion. The Haunted Mansion photo lines were extremely short right after the fireworks as compared to earlier in the evening when they were crazy.

We were thankful for the boat transportation back to Wilderness Lodge. Only 30 minutes from us getting in line to walking into our room!


----------



## dancin Disney style

The party last night was great.  The weather held off, for the most part.  Just a light rain for maybe an hour.  When it started we jumped in the line for PP which was about 25 minutes so we hardly were aware of the rain. A lot of people just carried on....no ponchos or umbrellas.

It felt VERY crowded but the longest we waited in a line was 25 min and that was pretty early on.  Somewhere around 8pm the line for 7DMT dropped to 30 min and stayed there. We got in that line but it was only 20 min.  We walked on to a lot after that. We arrived on the Tomorrow Land bridge at 10:10 and got a perfect spot including a place to sit for the fireworks. There was still lots of room available. Then we went back to see Stitch. We then went towards PoC and cut through the walkway at Aloha just a couple of min before the second parade started and again got a great spot without even looking for it. Watched the parade then rode PoC which was a walk on. After that we took our time and went back to get the bus for the resort. Even that was a walk on. The bus pulled up loaded about half full and immediately left.  We were in our beds by 12:45.

We had a look at some of the party specific treats but nothing grabbed us. We were quite happy to munch on some of the treats from the trick or treat stations that we collected. Which by the way we both left with two full bags.  Not sure what we are going to do with all that. Might be sharing with the TSA 

Overall we had a great time.  Did way more than we probably would have on any regular day at MK.


----------



## pitpat

dancin Disney style said:


> We arrived on the Tomorrow Land bridge at 10:10 and got a perfect spot including a place to sit for the fireworks. There was still lots of room available. Then we went back to see Stitch.


about how long did the Stitch line take after the fireworks?


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Honestly, August 17th, when we first started our plans, we actually attempted Stitch and Space, but those lines were out of both buildings before 7. (I think Space said 60 minutes at 6:50)
We headed to Pirates and saw the lines EVERYWHERE for everything. (candy lines, popcorn buckets, characters lines, Pirates was clear our by the stroller parking)
I was EXTREMELY nervous and feeling overwhelmed and disappointed.
A CM reassured me the line for Pirates was only 15 minutes, so we got in line clear back by stroller parking. And I timed it. Yep, it was exactly 15.
We then headed to Splash and BTMR, both were under 10. By that time we did the bridge walk, hit a candy stop, and the Grave diggers, and then headed to the Flagpole.
After fireworks candy lines were very low, so that was when we got our bags filled to the tops. 
We did watch the Hocus Pocus after the fireworks instead of at midnight, which was my original plan, but we found a clearing in front of the Hub, so decided to hit it then.
I didn't have plans to do BTMR and Splash, we were hoping to meet Jafar and Stitch. Had to change it up. (My teens will not wait in a 30 minute plus  line to meet a character.)
I underestimated the lines for those.  (My DD22 and I walked up to Jafar 2 years ago, and had 1 group in front of us.)

Having the dessert party with parade view, honestly, gave us a breather. We were able to sit, and relax, and be away from all the crowds. It saved our night I think, from the reports I have read elsewhere. From that point on, it never felt "crowded" to us.

We did attempt to get in line for SDMT at 11:58 but it was packed, so we hit more candy stations instead. 
Walked out and got my Headless horseman magic shot, the only magic shot I really wanted.

I guess, if you have a party like last Friday, have a back up plan ready and be prepared to change up your plans on the go.
We had no intentions of other meets, or magic shots, so our plans aren't like most. 
Yes, I was naive in my thinking that Stitch would be under 30 at the beginning of the night. I underestimated the love for Elvis Stitch...

(Just posting this to maybe help those with future sellout parties that have similar plans.)


----------



## Frogmom6

PAGA2003 said:


> We went last night and enjoyed it but we have no previous parties to compare. My son's list was pretty simple so we did everything he wanted! We weren't let in a minute before 4:00 but did 5 rides (3 with fastpass) and then dinner at Columbia Harbor House before 7:00



Were the QS restaurants generally serving until 6 or 7? We have a 7DMT FP for our party night but probably won’t make it off the ride until close to 6. Do you think we would have time to make it back to CHH or Pecos Bills to grab some food before they stop serving their regular menu?


----------



## dancin Disney style

pitpat said:


> about how long did the Stitch line take after the fireworks?


We didn’t time it but about 20-30 min.  We had been in the line at 10pm but after waiting for a few minutes decided that we didn’t want to miss the fireworks.  It was much longer when we were in it the first time. There were points where people took far too much time doing pics with this person then that person, then these two, then this group, then..... There are also people that literally get a hug, take one pic and go.


----------



## SquashBanana

Can anyone comment on the crowd level for the 12 AM Hocus Pocus show?  I’m trying to find out if it’s feasible to squeeze in a ride at HM or POTC  between the end of the second parade and that show. Thanks.


----------



## ame6405

Cluelyss said:


> This is so true. And having a plan helps immensely. Even on non sellout nights, party exclusive events will be crowded. That’s why the majority of people go to these events, so that's where the masses will be found. People expecting to walk around an empty park will leave disappointed. That’s why these boards are so important, IMO. They help people better plan their nights and know when to do what to avoid as much of a wait as possible. I always feel so bad for people who didn’t know they could get in at 4, or didn’t realize certain characters start meeting before 7. Thank you to everyone here for reporting their experiences for the rest of us to build from!!


You would recommend getting there at 4 then?  I was thinking my kids might be fried by 10 if we got there that early...Ugh.  This is complicated.  I see benefits to both.


----------



## Abbey1

Are the lines for party-exclusive treats pretty long? Do certain food items sell out?


----------



## Best Aunt

Chisoxcollector said:


> My wife and I attended last night. ...
> 
> It was way too crowded. It was difficult to even walk around pretty much all night, and not just in the hub. We really regretted going, and are very apprehensive about our October Party now.
> 
> We go to a Party almost every year, and this was by far the most crowded one we have attended.





ame6405 said:


> You would recommend getting there at 4 then?  I was thinking my kids might be fried by 10 if we got there that early...Ugh.  This is complicated.  I see benefits to both.



I went to the first MNSSHP, which was officially sold out, and when I was walking around it didn't feel crowded to me.  I had no difficulty walking around.  I got a seat at a table between Main Street Bakery and the castle (to eat my cupcake and cheesecake), which surprised me; I thought all of those tables might be full.  I walked onto Pirates after the fireworks.  The only time I had to wait to trick or treat was the first one I went to, around 7:15; for all the other ones, the lines moved pretty quickly.

As I have mentioned, my back was bothering me when I stood in line so I skipped most of the character photos.  I have an AP, so I didn't bother doing any rides.  I did meet Cinderella in her regular spot between 6:30 and 7:00 and there was only 1 family in front of me.  She was not there special for the party; meeting her was like doing a ride.

I am DVC as well as AP, so I could have gotten to MK as early as I wanted.  I went in the morning, then went back to my hotel to rest.  I arrived at MK for the party at about 6:15.  I saw the headless horseman for the second parade and that's when I left.  Too hot, too tired, too cranky to continue.

As I have mentioned before, there is no way I would try to get there early and stay until the end -- not unless you are in excellent health, you have a lot of stamina, and you are used to Florida's summer weather.

My attitude toward MNSSHP, as well as everything at Disney, is that it's supposed to be fun.  There is no reason to push yourself beyond the point that it is fun.  Everything that you can do prior to 7:00 pm can be done at another time.  So to the person who thinks their kids would be fried by 10:00 if they arrived at 4:00 -- my advice is, don't arrive at 4:00.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ame6405 said:


> You would recommend getting there at 4 then?  I was thinking my kids might be fried by 10 if we got there that early...Ugh.  This is complicated.  I see benefits to both.



Not sure the ages of your kids - and of course we all have different party motivations/itineraries - but mine are now 8 and 4 (ages ranging from 3-7 over MNSSHP travels the last few years) and I'm pretty lame and don't plan to show up until 7pm+.  I know I miss out on a lot of "party stuff" - but being in the MK from 4pm-12am is not a recipe for success for us.  So instead, we rest up, have a solid dinner somewhere outside of MK, wait until 7ish, costume up, and head in.

In a perfect world, I do like to still be in the MK until the end... so I trade off early time for late time - a "stay up late" splurge for the kiddos.

Admittedly, our party plans mostly involve rides, treat trails, one or both parades, fireworks, and overall atmosphere.  We historically have not done characters or anything that takes a major time commitment/plan.

Sorry... rambling post, but just one family's perspective.


----------



## ame6405

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not sure the ages of your kids - and of course we all have different party motivations/itineraries - but mine are now 8 and 4 (have been 3-7 in MNSSHP travels over the last few years) and I'm pretty lame and don't plan to show up until 7pm+.  I know I miss out on a lot of "party stuff" - but being in the MK from 4pm-12am is not a recipe for success for us.  So instead, we rest up, have a solid dinner somewhere outside of MK, wait until 7ish, costume up, and head in.
> 
> In a perfect world, I do like to still be in the MK until the end... so I trade off early time for late time - a "stay up late" splurge for the kiddos.
> 
> Admittedly, our party plans mostly involve rides, treat trails, one or both parades, fireworks, and overall atmosphere.  We historically have not done characters or anything that takes a major time commitment/plan.
> 
> Sorry... rambling post, but just one family's perspective.



No, this is great.  I think we will be in the same boat.  I think there are only a few characters they will care to meet.  We are doing Epcot earlier in the week, so they may be charactered out by party night anyway.  My original plan was just what you said, good dinner before, costumes, and head over for 7.  I think I need to stop reading and just do what I planned.  My brain is overloading!


----------



## PAGA2003

Frogmom6 said:


> Were the QS restaurants generally serving until 6 or 7? We have a 7DMT FP for our party night but probably won’t make it off the ride until close to 6. Do you think we would have time to make it back to CHH or Pecos Bills to grab some food before they stop serving their regular menu?



Definitely! I think we walked in to CHH at around 6:30ish. It was busy but we were out by 7:05.


----------



## Frogmom6

PAGA2003 said:


> Definitely! I think we walked in to CHH at around 6:30ish. It was busy but we were out by 7:05.



That’s great news! Thanks.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ame6405 said:


> No, this is great.  I think we will be in the same boat.  I think there are only a few characters they will care to meet.  We are doing Epcot earlier in the week, so they may be charactered out by party night anyway.  My original plan was just what you said, good dinner before, costumes, and head over for 7.  I think I need to stop reading and just do what I planned.  My brain is overloading!



Haha!  Well, good luck.  The good dinner before thing is key for us - that has backfired on me before.  Like my mom said... candy is not a real dinner.


----------



## PAGA2003

ame6405 said:


> You would recommend getting there at 4 then?  I was thinking my kids might be fried by 10 if we got there that early...Ugh.  This is complicated.  I see benefits to both.



My children are 7 and 2 and we arrived at 4:00. My husband and 2 year old left at 9:45 after the first parade. My son made it until 11:55 with a 20 minute nap waiting on the second parade to start.


----------



## ame6405

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Haha!  Well, good luck.  The good dinner before thing is key for us - that has backfired on me before.  Like my mom said... candy is not a real dinner.


Not even on Halloween! Haha!!


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

sheila14 said:


> I didn’t think it was crowded. Yes I agree with long treat lines at the beginning but if you wait later in the evening trails were empty. I met Belle and Gaston with no wait. Multiple picture stops again no wait. I have done a Tuesday, Thursday, and now Friday party and they all seemed the same in crowds. There were multiple rides down which can cause the park to feel crowded.



What time did you meet Gaston & Belle?


----------



## Pdollar88

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Walked out and got my Headless horseman magic shot, the only magic shot I really wanted.



Thank you for your wonderful report! Good to hear about the magic shot at the end of the party. Hoping they’ll still be in Main Street/the entrance after the last Hocus Pocus show.


----------



## 1mena7

HalloWishes Dessert Party only grants you reserved viewing for the fireworks right?
Not the parade?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

1mena7 said:


> HalloWishes Dessert Party only grants you reserved viewing for the fireworks right?
> Not the parade?



Unless you made a reservation back before the website change, then correct - no parade viewing.


----------



## sheila14

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> What time did you meet Gaston & Belle?


It was around 9:45 pm


----------



## Best Aunt

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> What time did you meet Gaston & Belle?



I'm not the one you were asking, but I can tell you that Gaston & Belle did not start before 7:00 at the first MNSSHP.  I know this because I saw the line around 6:45 and joined it.  There weren't a lot of people ahead of me, but it went slow because Gaston was very chatty.


----------



## chloelovesdisney

Thanks all, we watched the fireworks last night by the water across from the Countey Bear Jamboree as suggested, it was a great spot!  We booked it over to POTC afterward and walked on, then went through the ToT line near the ride twice and then got a front row spot for the parade in front of the churro cart.  After the parade we met Jafar and went on the flying carpets.  We didn’t leave till 12:50am, they were still taking photo pass pics when we left!


----------



## chloelovesdisney

The ride lines were short and posted times were longer than the actual wait time (SDMT said 55 minutes and was actually 25, Peter Pan said 35 and was 20), but I found the ToT and character lines pretty long.


----------



## Pdollar88

chloelovesdisney said:


> We didn’t leave till 12:50am, they were still taking photo pass pics when we left!


Sweet! Thank you for the report!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Very excited to be attending the party on October 2nd for my birthday trip! As always, I'll be going with my brother. He's dressing up as Pooh (the dude's got a good sense of humor), and I will be Hoth/Ep V Leia. I found the vest on Her Universe, and of all things I'll be wearing jogger style white scrub pants, with a breathable white long sleeve shirt underneath. Still looking for comfy grey combat boots. I have a few in mind. Who else will be there Oct 2? Maybe we can meet up!


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

Best Aunt said:


> I'm not the one you were asking, but I can tell you that Gaston & Belle did not start before 7:00 at the first MNSSHP.  I know this because I saw the line around 6:45 and joined it.  There weren't a lot of people ahead of me, but it went slow because Gaston was very chatty.



Thanks! His chatter always makes for a great interaction.


----------



## Pamlico

We will be attending our first party on October 16th. How are the fireworks views for the party? Do you have to scope out a spot super early? Is it advantageous at all to do the dessert party to get better viewing?


----------



## hereforthechurros

Pdollar88 said:


> Hm. Getting more nervous after hearing more reports of it being crowded. Making a second party look more necessary.


And this is how they get ya


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> You can email wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com
> 
> And for what it’s worth, I read somewhere that the number of tickets sold for each party this year was increased (I believe by 5,000). So this makes me quite nervous about the crowds as well.



So that would now be 35-40K. Yikes!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Pamlico said:


> We will be attending our first party on October 16th. How are the fireworks views for the party? Do you have to scope out a spot super early? Is it advantageous at all to do the dessert party to get better viewing?



IMHO a dessert party is not needed for good viewing.  My experience has been that I can walk up to the Hub 15 or so mins in advance and find room.  It will be crowded - perhaps very crowded - but it’s typically not HEA/can’t move around crowded.  

To me, the dessert party for MNSSHP is more of a splurge/luxury as opposed to a crowd avoidance technique.  I feel the opposite for the HEA dessert party.


----------



## sheila14

GinnyBear's_mom said:


> Thanks! His chatter always makes for a great interaction.


His chatter is hilarious but his lines early in the day were long and I just stumbled upon a short line at 9:45pm.


----------



## sheila14

For those attending the party and planning on bringing candy home in a carry on, you better put it in gallon zip bag because they will remove it and place it in a separate bin to have it checked. It just happened to me and many others around. They are asking all food to be checked


----------



## jenjersnap

Question for y’all. Last year the prices of MNSSHP were raised significantly and, probably as a result, there were only two sold out parties - 10/14 and 10/31. So why would it matter much if they raised ticket capacity this year, as is being discussed here? How is it a factor? They didn’t make the cap for most parties last year! Do you think people are more acclimated to the high prices this year so people who said “Oh man, that is too pricey!” last year are pulling the trigger?

I have attended various first parties of the season and they have mostly been sellouts (last year’s first MNSSHP was unusual but felt like it was fairly close to being sold out) and they have all been chaotic (the worst for me was the first MVMCP in 2015...what a mess!). None have been very representative of later parties. Interested in seeing more reports when there are more parties per week, since I think one Friday party in a week (like last night’s) will always result anomalous crowd levels.


----------



## billyjobobb

When you see those long lines, remember that there are no fast passes to make the wait long...... On a regular day, double that line to get the fastpass people on the ride too.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Very excited to be attending the party on October 2nd for my birthday trip! As always, I'll be going with my brother. He's dressing up as Pooh (the dude's got a good sense of humor), and I will be Hoth/Ep V Leia. I found the vest on Her Universe, and of all things I'll be wearing jogger style white scrub pants, with a breathable white long sleeve shirt underneath. Still looking for comfy grey combat boots. I have a few in mind. Who else will be there Oct 2? Maybe we can meet up!



We'll be there. Starlord and Gamora in full green glory. Probably be quite easy to spot. Hoth Leia is my favorite.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> Can anyone comment on the crowd level for the 12 AM Hocus Pocus show?  I’m trying to find out if it’s feasible to squeeze in a ride at HM or POTC  between the end of the second parade and that show. Thanks.


Where are you planning to watch the parade? We’ve watched from the end of Main Street and barely have time to get into a line before midnight. If you’re watching from Frontierland you may have time to ride something close, depending on the line and length of the ride. I wouldn’t recommend Splash, but BTMRR should be doable?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We'll be there. Starlord and Gamora in full green glory. Probably be quite easy to spot. Hoth Leia is my favorite.


I cannot wait to see the Guardians get up!


----------



## dancin Disney style

SquashBanana said:


> Can anyone comment on the crowd level for the 12 AM Hocus Pocus show?  I’m trying to find out if it’s feasible to squeeze in a ride at HM or POTC  between the end of the second parade and that show. Thanks.


We were walking out to go home last night at around 11:45.  There were already people in front of the stage waiting for the show but it did not wrap around the hub. Strictly in front of the stage.  IMO, it was a very small crowd.


----------



## GirlDreamer

I've seen a lot of posts mention how good the view of HalloWishes is from Frontierland, but it seems that most people choose that spot because they want to make it to a ride or character while the wait is still low. So if making it to a ride or character isn't a factor, is it still best to watch the fireworks in front of the castle?


----------



## Livelovedance

sheila14 said:


> For those attending the party and planning on bringing candy home in a carry on, you better put it in gallon zip bag because they will remove it and place it in a separate bin to have it checked. It just happened to me and many others around. They are asking all food to be checked


They asked the same thing when we went through. I had mine in a gallon bag, and they actually opened the bag and dumped it all in a bin.


----------



## Best Aunt

GirlDreamer said:


> I've seen a lot of posts mention how good the view of HalloWishes is from Frontierland, but it seems that most people choose that spot because they want to make it to a ride or character while the wait is still low. So if making it to a ride or character isn't a factor, is it still best to watch the fireworks in front of the castle?



The fireworks go off over the water near the Haunted Mansion, not over the castle.  I thought the view of the fireworks was wonderful from Frontierland next to the water.  There was nobody near me next to the water at the first MNSSHP.  I've never watched from in front of the castle.  I don't know if they show stuff on the castle.  Even if they did show stuff on the castle, I personally wouldn't want to be in the crowded area in front of the castle when you get a better view of the fireworks in an uncrowded area in Frontierland.


----------



## Best Aunt

sheila14 said:


> For those attending the party and planning on bringing candy home in a carry on, you better put it in gallon zip bag because they will remove it and place it in a separate bin to have it checked. It just happened to me and many others around. They are asking all food to be checked





Livelovedance said:


> They asked the same thing when we went through. I had mine in a gallon bag, and they actually opened the bag and dumped it all in a bin.



I had Precheck the day after the first MNSSHP. We were not supposed to remove food items from our bags.  I had my candy in two ziploc quart bags just in case.  (I gave the rest of it away before I left for the airport.)


----------



## sqpcsqpc

Any updates on Cruella from last night?  I heard at the first party,  she wandered for a while and then became stationary.   Same for last night?  She is one of the characters we are interested in seeing when we go.


----------



## cab0ad

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Very excited to be attending the party on October 2nd for my birthday trip! As always, I'll be going with my brother. He's dressing up as Pooh (the dude's got a good sense of humor), and I will be Hoth/Ep V Leia. I found the vest on Her Universe, and of all things I'll be wearing jogger style white scrub pants, with a breathable white long sleeve shirt underneath. Still looking for comfy grey combat boots. I have a few in mind. Who else will be there Oct 2? Maybe we can meet up!



We will be there straight out of Gravity Falls on Oct. 2!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

cab0ad said:


> We will be there straight out of Gravity Falls on Oct. 2!



Yes Gravity Falls!

I have a Gravity Falls tshirt, it has a big 'Gravity Falls' and then says something about it being a very weird place. One day a guy commented on my shirt and was like most cities nowadays think they are weird places, they're not all that weird. And I just kind of looked at him and didn't know how to respond.


----------



## greg9x

SquashBanana said:


> Can anyone comment on the crowd level for the 12 AM Hocus Pocus show?  I’m trying to find out if it’s feasible to squeeze in a ride at HM or POTC  between the end of the second parade and that show. Thanks.



As I have mentioned in the Oversold thread... We watched the 2nd parade from Frontier Land, at the end of it we went through Adventure Land to the Castle stage, the parade was just ending up through the hub and we got about 10 rows back center for the show at about 20 till...
Our view:





It filled in behind us quickly back through the hub as people came over after parade, but wasn't packed shoulder to shoulder.

So if you don't mind being further back then you could maybe get a ride in those 20 minutes.  If you want a good show view better head right over.


----------



## mlnbabies

I'm thinking about going to the 9-7 party. What is last possible time to buy advance tickets? Is it anytime on Thursday 9-6?


----------



## chloelovesdisney

mlnbabies said:


> I'm thinking about going to the 9-7 party. What is last possible time to buy advance tickets? Is it anytime on Thursday 9-6?



I bought our tickets the evening before and they linked to our Magic Bands.


----------



## cwis

@Best Aunt sure, but there's still the hope that eventually a Minnie Van will be available


----------



## tbird89

sheila14 said:


> For those attending the party and planning on bringing candy home in a carry on, you better put it in gallon zip bag because they will remove it and place it in a separate bin to have it checked. It just happened to me and many others around. They are asking all food to be checked


They won't remove the candy from a CHECKED bag/luggage, right?


----------



## pkondz

tbird89 said:


> They won't remove the candy from a CHECKED bag/luggage, right?


Right


----------



## tbird89

With all the talk about large crowd sizes, could the reason be the earlier party dates this year and the fact that school hasn't started in many places? Our school district is just starting school this coming Monday. Maybe crowds will level off a little during the September party dates. Hopefully, because we're going on the 23rd.

Also, any info on Mickey's meet and greet line?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

GirlDreamer said:


> I've seen a lot of posts mention how good the view of HalloWishes is from Frontierland, but it seems that most people choose that spot because they want to make it to a ride or character while the wait is still low. So if making it to a ride or character isn't a factor, is it still best to watch the fireworks in front of the castle?



In my humble opinion, I prefer being in the Hub for fireworks shows such as MNSSHP and MVMCP.  There are certain segments of the show with the "180 degree" fireworks and one of your best vantage points is in the Hub where you can see the entirety of the display all around you.  I didn't know anything about the show/the 180 degree fireworks when we went to our first party in 2014 and my jaw literally dropped at the end when they were all going off.  It's an impressive site.  

While there are not material projections on the castle (mostly just lighting changes)....I prefer the "framing" of the view from the Hub as you can take in the entirety of the show - the fireworks shot off in the traditional launch point behind the park, those shot off on/around the castle, and the 180 degree launches.  It's the whole package for me.  

That being said, if you're not necessarily a fireworks person and have other things to do, there are plenty of other parts of the park that are options as well that provide a quality experience.


----------



## disneydreamer781

dachsie said:


> 11:30 - I watched on ResortTV1



Yeah I don't like watching a parade from that area. We caught the UPACP there a couple of years ago and I have to say I'll never do that again. I much prefer viewing it on Main Street. No comparison IMO. We went to the Halloween Party on 10/26 of last year and it was pretty, pardon the pun, dead. It was great though as we had an excellent view of the fireworks in a practically empty hub and the parade on Main Street.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

I’m interested to know if anyone has tested the touring plans party itinerary for small children? If so, would u use it again and what would u do different next time??


----------



## KdKyA

Anyone done the parade view that has garden view booked? We originally had terrace view but cancelled when they changed the parade viewing but called them and they said we could get parade view even with garden view booked. How early will they let us in for desserts for garden view if we have parade booked? Not possible to do the first parade and be able to get desserts prior to fireworks and my in laws won't want to do the 2nd parade and will probably head back to the resort after the fireworks. I'm hoping they will let us eat desserts around 7:30, then make our way to parade view location, then have time to make our way to the garden plaza. My in-laws aren't disabled enough to need scooters, but are very very slow at walking. So I'm hoping we can make it to the garden plaza in time for the fireworks


----------



## JK World

I understand Moana comes out early (5:45pm?). Do they check wristbands or can anyone get in line? We are doing a party, but would consider seeing her on another MK day (when we are not staying for the party) if they don't check wristbands.

Not trying to game the system, just figuring out our daily plans!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

JK World said:


> I understand Moana comes out early (5:45pm?). Do they check wristbands or can anyone get in line? We are doing a party, but would consider seeing her on another MK day (when we are not staying for the party) if they don't check wristbands.
> 
> Not trying to game the system, just figuring out our daily plans!



You will need a wristband to meet her.


----------



## Dean1953

CM’s do check those in line for wristbands and even if you were to get to the front of the line unnoticed, you would be stopped at that point.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

KdKyA said:


> Anyone done the parade view that has garden view booked? We originally had terrace view but cancelled when they changed the parade viewing but called them and they said we could get parade view even with garden view booked. How early will they let us in for desserts for garden view if we have parade booked? Not possible to do the first parade and be able to get desserts prior to fireworks and my in laws won't want to do the 2nd parade and will probably head back to the resort after the fireworks. I'm hoping they will let us eat desserts around 7:30, then make our way to parade view location, then have time to make our way to the garden plaza. My in-laws aren't disabled enough to need scooters, but are very very slow at walking. So I'm hoping we can make it to the garden plaza in time for the fireworks



We did the dessert party last night.  They let the garden viewing guests into the dessert buffet area at 8:30 pm.  They let the terrace guests in to their dessert area at 8:45 pm (there was a delay on the terrace and a lot of confusion.).  We were on the terrace.  My DS and I had our desserts and headed to the parade area at 9:15 pm.  All the spots looking directly down Main St. were taken, but we had the entire sidewalk facing Tony’s to ourselves.  We then followed CM’s through the bypass back to the terrace.  

If this helps with timing at all, the parade reached the flagpole at 9:35 pm.  We were right behind the CM heading back to the terrace and we were seated back on the terrace at 9:57 pm.   You should have about 20 minutes to walk from the flagpole to the garden.


----------



## Araminta18

DisneyWishes14 said:


> We did the dessert party last night.  They let the garden viewing guests into the dessert buffet area at 8:30 pm.  They let the terrace guests in to their dessert area at 8:45 pm (there was a delay on the terrace and a lot of confusion.).  We were on the terrace.  My DS and I had our desserts and headed to the parade area at 9:15 pm.  All the spots looking directly down Main St. were taken, but we had the entire sidewalk facing Tony’s to ourselves.  We then followed CM’s through the bypass back to the terrace.
> 
> If this helps with timing at all, the parade reached the flagpole at 9:35 pm.  We were right behind the CM heading back to the terrace and we were seated back on the terrace at 9:57 pm.   You should have about 20 minutes to walk from the flagpole to the garden.



Did you get to see the Headless Horseman, or had he already gone through by the time you made it to the flagpole?
Thank you for the details!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

DisneyWishes14 said:


> We did the dessert party last night.  They let the garden viewing guests into the dessert buffet area at 8:30 pm.  They let the terrace guests in to their dessert area at 8:45 pm (there was a delay on the terrace and a lot of confusion.).  We were on the terrace.  My DS and I had our desserts and headed to the parade area at 9:15 pm.  All the spots looking directly down Main St. were taken, but we had the entire sidewalk facing Tony’s to ourselves.  We then followed CM’s through the bypass back to the terrace.
> 
> If this helps with timing at all, the parade reached the flagpole at 9:35 pm.  We were right behind the CM heading back to the terrace and we were seated back on the terrace at 9:57 pm.   You should have about 20 minutes to walk from the flagpole to the garden.



Hey there @DisneyWishes14.  You're an experienced WDW person... mind if I ask your opinion on the crowd level at last night's party?  Just curious as to your perspective, if you don't mind sharing.  

Hope you're having a good trip!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Hello all!!!! So much useful information from so many people! Thank you!
I have a transportation question - I see people are using the Minnie vans - would it be feasible to walk to The Contemporary and get an Uber?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hello all!!!! So much useful information from so many people! Thank you!
> I have a transportation question - I see people are using the Minnie vans - would it be feasible to walk to The Contemporary and get an Uber?



Yep - absolutely.  I recommend it.

You could also get one at the TTC, but for me I'd usually rather walk over to CR vs Ferry or Monorail to TTC.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yep - absolutely.  I recommend it.
> 
> You could also get one at the TTC, but for me I'd usually rather walk over to CR vs Ferry or Monorail to TTC.


Thank you!


----------



## Disneylover99

GADisneyDad14 said:


> IMHO a dessert party is not needed for good viewing.  My experience has been that I can walk up to the Hub 15 or so mins in advance and find room.  It will be crowded - perhaps very crowded - but it’s typically not HEA/can’t move around crowded.


Yep. We arrived at the Hub in front of Casey’s last night about a half an hour before fireworks started. It was practically empty at that point and maybe half full when the fireworks started. Plenty of space to sit down and stretch out.


----------



## Disneylover99

dancin Disney style said:


> We were walking out to go home last night at around 11:45.  There were already people in front of the stage waiting for the show but it did not wrap around the hub. Strictly in front of the stage.  IMO, it was a very small crowd.


Yep. We watched the midnight show from Walt’s Statue and got there right before midnight. We could have moved closer but we wanted some space to stretch out.


----------



## Smittolis

To be honest, at that time of night a lot of people forget about the late show and have either left trying to beat the rush, or get dragged in as they walk past! I know that's what my family did... got dragged in as we were trying to go 'home' and ended up really enjoying the show!


----------



## Disneylover99

sqpcsqpc said:


> Any updates on Cruella from last night?  I heard at the first party,  she wandered for a while and then became stationary.   Same for last night?  She is one of the characters we are interested in seeing when we go.


Cruella was tricky last night for us. We knew she was in Fantasyland but we kept getting different information from CM’s about her. Some said she was coming out near the exit for the train. Others said she was coming out near the Barnstormer. We finally found her near the carrousel, but she just kept wandering around and we really couldn’t get near her, so we gave up. I don’t know if she ever eventually found a spot to stay where people could line up.


----------



## Smittolis

Disneylover99 said:


> Cruella was tricky last night for us. We knew she was in Fantasyland but we kept getting different information from CM’s about her. Some said she was coming out near the exit for the train. Others said she was coming out near the Barnstormer. We finally found her near the carrousel, but she just kept wandering around and we really couldn’t get near her, so we gave up. I don’t know if she ever eventually found a spot to stay where people could line up.



She did the same opening night, wandering around infront of SDMT and then walking to the Tea Cups then the Carousel chundering about 'Where are the puppies'.... They had a CM with her at all times and people would stop her and ask for photo's... I don't think she stopped for an official meet and greet that evening, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Disneylover99

JK World said:


> I understand Moana comes out early (5:45pm?). Do they check wristbands or can anyone get in line? We are doing a party, but would consider seeing her on another MK day (when we are not staying for the party) if they don't check wristbands.
> 
> Not trying to game the system, just figuring out our daily plans!



The CM’s did a great job checking magic bands last night!  We were constantly asked to show our wrists. I didn’t see anyone without a band on at the earlier meet and greets.


----------



## sheila14

Livelovedance said:


> They asked the same thing when we went through. I had mine in a gallon bag, and they actually opened the bag and dumped it all in a bin.


They pulled me to the side and took the bag out and just looked at it and that was that


----------



## SquashBanana

Cluelyss said:


> Where are you planning to watch the parade? We’ve watched from the end of Main Street and barely have time to get into a line before midnight. If you’re watching from Frontierland you may have time to ride something close, depending on the line and length of the ride. I wouldn’t recommend Splash, but BTMRR should be doable?



The plan is to watch the 2nd parade from Frontierland wherever we can get a good spot. If it's closer to Liberty Square, we were thinking about HM but if closer to Adventureland, we were going to try for POTC. However Hocus Pocus is the priority since it's unique to the party and we're already riding HM with a FP and don't feel like we'd be missing too much if we didn't make the live action pirates. Are we cutting it too close?


----------



## dachsie

tbird89 said:


> They won't remove the candy from a CHECKED bag/luggage, right?


Wait - they don't confiscate the candy, just check it, right?


----------



## Amy11401

Smittolis said:


> She did the same opening night, wandering around infront of SDMT and then walking to the Tea Cups then the Carousel chundering about 'Where are the puppies'.... They had a CM with her at all times and people would stop her and ask for photo's... I don't think she stopped for an official meet and greet that evening, but not 100% sure.


Why are they doing this with her this year?!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Has anyone flying home that have had their candy checked have TSA PRE?  Just curious.  We are going to Tues party and will have our candy in ziplocs.  Just  wondered if they're checking that candy too?  Will be prepared for it to be checked.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tbird89 said:


> They won't remove the candy from a CHECKED bag/luggage, right?



The one thing to keep in mind if you choose to put candy in your checked luggage is to consider how long your luggage might be outside in the FL heat before getting on the plane.  It might be just fine or it might be soup.


----------



## GirlDreamer

GADisneyDad14 said:


> In my humble opinion, I prefer being in the Hub for fireworks shows such as MNSSHP and MVMCP.  There are certain segments of the show with the "180 degree" fireworks and one of your best vantage points is in the Hub where you can see the entirety of the display all around you.  I didn't know anything about the show/the 180 degree fireworks when we went to our first party in 2014 and my jaw literally dropped at the end when they were all going off.  It's an impressive site.
> 
> While there are not material projections on the castle (mostly just lighting changes)....I prefer the "framing" of the view from the Hub as you can take in the entirety of the show - the fireworks shot off in the traditional launch point behind the park, those shot off on/around the castle, and the 180 degree launches.  It's the whole package for me.
> 
> That being said, if you're not necessarily a fireworks person and have other things to do, there are plenty of other parts of the park that are options as well that provide a quality experience.



Yeah, I've always watched the fireworks in front of the castle, so I couldn't really imagine watching it from anywhere else. Just thought I'd ask as I'd imagine Frotierland would be a lot less crowded. I think I'll stick with watching it from either the hub or on the lawn in front of Casey's though.


----------



## tbird89

scrappinginontario said:


> The one thing to keep in mind if you choose to put candy in your checked luggage is to consider how long your luggage might be outside in the FL heat before getting on the plane.  It might be just fine or it might be soup.


We're flying out the morning after the party at 9:40AM, so the candy should be OK...I hope.


----------



## dex

Hi

Going to MK on the day of MNSSHP so I have 3 FP+.

Taking a break and going back for the party at 4pm.

Can i book my MNSSHP FP+ in advance along with my 3?


----------



## LucyBC80

Disneylover99 said:


> The CM’s did a great job checking magic bands last night!  We were constantly asked to show our wrists. I didn’t see anyone without a band on at the earlier meet and greets.


Do you know if it’s possible to line up without a wristband at all? We plan to tag team jack and Sally and will be inside the park already by 2pm and plan to enter the line around 3pm. I know Band distributions starts close to 4pm so I wonder if I’ll have to leave my spot while I don’t have a wristband?


----------



## LucyBC80

dex said:


> Hi
> 
> Going to MK on the day of MNSSHP so I have 3 FP+.
> 
> Taking a break and going back for the party at 4pm.
> 
> Can i book my MNSSHP FP+ in advance along with my 3?


No, you can only have one set of Fastpass.


----------



## scrappinginontario

dex said:


> Hi
> 
> Going to MK on the day of MNSSHP so I have 3 FP+.
> 
> Taking a break and going back for the party at 4pm.
> 
> Can i book my MNSSHP FP+ in advance along with my 3?


 No.  Normal FP rules apply of only 3/day.  Once those 3 are used you can book them 1 at a time after that.


----------



## dex

MNSSHP tickets are entitled for fast pass 4pm-7pm right?


----------



## Best Aunt

dachsie said:


> Wait - they don't confiscate the candy, just check it, right?



Correct, reports after the first 2 MNSSHPs are that airport security does not confiscate the candy.  If you do not have pre-check they have been making people remove the candy from their carry-on bags, so have the candy in a ziploc bag which will be easy to grab.



scrappinginontario said:


> Has anyone flying home that have had their candy checked have TSA PRE?  Just curious.  We are going to Tues party and will have our candy in ziplocs.  Just  wondered if they're checking that candy too?  Will be prepared for it to be checked.



I had Precheck the day after the first MNSSHP.  I had my candy in ziploc bags.  I left the candy in my carry-on bag.  We were not told to remove food items from our carry-on bags in the Precheck line.



scrappinginontario said:


> The one thing to keep in mind if you choose to put candy in your checked luggage is to consider how long your luggage might be outside in the FL heat before getting on the plane.  It might be just fine or it might be soup.



Don't forget that car trunks can get hot, so if you do Uber/Lyft/taxi/car/towncar to the airport, have the candy in the car with you, not in the trunk.  I haven't ridden Magic Express so I don't know what they do with your carry-on bags.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

dex said:


> MNSSHP tickets are entitled for fast pass 4pm-7pm right?



Through 6pm, which is regular park closing time this year.


----------



## Best Aunt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Through 6pm, which is regular park closing time this year.



I wanted a Fastpass which ended at 6:00 but could only get one which ended at 5:30.  So it may be a technical possibility to get one which ends at 6:00 but you won't necessarily be able to get one.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Best Aunt said:


> I wanted a Fastpass which ended at 6:00 but could only get one which ended at 5:30.  So it may be a technical possibility to get one which ends at 6:00 but you won't necessarily be able to get one.



Yes, good point - that last FP start time would be 5:30 with a use window of 5:30-6pm. 

Thanks for clarifying. 

Need coffee!


----------



## Disneylover99

LucyBC80 said:


> Do you know if it’s possible to line up without a wristband at all? We plan to tag team jack and Sally and will be inside the park already by 2pm and plan to enter the line around 3pm. I know Band distributions starts close to 4pm so I wonder if I’ll have to leave my spot while I don’t have a wristband?



It’s possible I suppose. I don’t really know how the line queue works for Jack and Sally. I would be ready to pull-up your tickets on MDE to show them proof of your tickets. Maybe that would help.

I was able to purchase party specific merchandise at the Emporium without a wristband at 3pm by showing proof of tickets.


----------



## inspectorgadget

What time does Tiki Room close on party nights? I can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## dachsie

scrappinginontario said:


> The one thing to keep in mind if you choose to put candy in your checked luggage is to consider how long your luggage might be outside in the FL heat before getting on the plane.  It might be just fine or it might be soup.


Yea - was thinking that myself.  I think I will check the non-chocolate candy and carry on the chocolate


----------



## dachsie

inspectorgadget said:


> What time does Tiki Room close on party nights? I can't find that info anywhere.


6pm


----------



## disxlovee

Silly question- is mobile ordering still available during the party? I have a hunch that it isn't but didn't know if anyone could confirm. Thanks!


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

disxlovee said:


> Silly question- is mobile ordering still available during the party? I have a hunch that it isn't but didn't know if anyone could confirm. Thanks!


Yes it is, they even promote mobile ordering on the party map.


----------



## GinnyBear's_mom

dachsie said:


> 6pm



I think it closes at 5, Moana meets in there and reports are that she arrived to start pictures at 5:30 and 5:45 so the Tiki Room would have to be closed before then.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

inspectorgadget said:


> What time does Tiki Room close on party nights? I can't find that info anywhere.



Tiki Room closes at 5pm on party days (same as Pete’s Silly Sideshow).  

FWIW, you can check the Times Guide for attraction hours:  http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/p/weekly-walt-disney-world-times-guides.html

Or Disney’s website (change the date on the right):  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/enchanted-tiki-room/


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

We flew out of Sanford and put all of our candy in my checked bag. No issues of melting for the drive there in trunk or until we got it home. 
The only problem was me eating it for days  thank goodness it’s all gone now...


----------



## dmetcalfrn

Anyone with any helpful hints on meeting Elvis Stitch? What time does the line begin or is later better??


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Best Aunt said:


> Correct, reports after the first 2 MNSSHPs are that airport security does not confiscate the candy.  If you do not have pre-check they have been making people remove the candy from their carry-on bags, so have the candy in a ziploc bag which will be easy to grab.
> 
> 
> 
> I had Precheck the day after the first MNSSHP.  I had my candy in ziploc bags.  I left the candy in my carry-on bag.  We were not told to remove food items from our carry-on bags in the Precheck line.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget that car trunks can get hot, so if you do Uber/Lyft/taxi/car/towncar to the airport, have the candy in the car with you, not in the trunk.  I haven't ridden Magic Express so I don't know what they do with your carry-on bags.



Adding freezer pack and insulated bag to my pack list even with precheck.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Jenis

dex said:


> MNSSHP tickets are entitled for fast pass 4pm-7pm right?



They are entitled to fast passes. But, If you have 3 FP for that same day on a regular ticket you will not be able to book FP on your party Ticket. Disney only allows 3 FP per day per person for initial booking.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Best Aunt said:


> I wanted a Fastpass which ended at 6:00 but could only get one which ended at 5:30.  So it may be a technical possibility to get one which ends at 6:00 but you won't necessarily be able to get one.


Last time we went, I got SM from 3:15 - 4:15, 7DMT 4:15-5:15, and Splash from 5:15-6:15. We got in a few minutes before 4:00 so it all went well.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Moana meets at the Tiki Room?
That asked, I have 2 main goals: To meet Moana and Jack/Sally. I plan to get in around 4. Should I just go straight to the Tiki Room and wait it out? We also have 6:15 ADR at BOG.

Also, I am not using a park ticket on the MNSSHP day. I have read we can't get fps this year if not using a park ticket, then I've read we can. Which is it?


----------



## abnihon

Mambo Junkie said:


> Moana meets at the Tiki Room?
> That asked, I have 2 main goals: To meet Moana and Jack/Sally. I plan to get in around 4. Should I just go straight to the Tiki Room and wait it out? We also have 6:15 ADR at BOG.



If you want to do both meet Jack/Sally first since they come out first.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

abnihon said:


> If you want to do both meet Jack/Sally first since they come out first.


Would it be doable and get to BOG by 6:15?
What, in your opinion, is the best strategy to meet both, and what time? I've heard Moana gets quite long.

ETA: although they are our main goals, we don't care anything about the rides except HM and POTC. We also want to do the fireworks/parade and plan to do the later shows


----------



## pitpat

Mambo Junkie said:


> Would it be doable and get to BOG by 6:15?
> What, in your opinion, is the best strategy to meet both, and what time? I've heard Moana gets quite long.
> 
> ETA: although they are our main goals, we don't care anything about the rides except HM and POTC. We also want to do the fireworks/parade and plan to do the later shows


Those two meets plus BOG reservations at 6:15 will be tough.  You would need to be near the front of either line to be done before BOG.  Then you will have a long wait after dinner for the other.


----------



## dachsie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Adding freezer pack and insulated bag to my pack list even with precheck.  Thanks for the tip.


That's a great idea to keep it in your checked bag!


----------



## abnihon

Mambo Junkie said:


> Would it be doable and get to BOG by 6:15?
> What, in your opinion, is the best strategy to meet both, and what time? I've heard Moana gets quite long.
> 
> ETA: although they are our main goals, we don't care anything about the rides except HM and POTC. We also want to do the fireworks/parade and plan to do the later shows



If you get in line for Jack/Sally at 4 you should be done by 5:30ish so plenty of time.
It would mean meeting Moana during party time though but if you don’t mind a long wait it’s possible.
I would consider dropping BOG..


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

If BOG is a must do ADR for u, I’ve read ur best bet is to choose whichever has the longest line (thinking Moana), attend ADR then, meet Jack and Sally later into the party.


----------



## jenjersnap

dachsie said:


> That's a great idea to keep it in your checked bag!



That is my plan too, since our flight doesn’t leave until 7:30 pm. I haven’t decided whether we will use airline check in at the resort or just keep it with us in our rental car. Either way, it will be subjected to some September heat at some point.


----------



## inspectorgadget

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Tiki Room closes at 5pm on party days (same as Pete’s Silly Sideshow).
> 
> FWIW, you can check the Times Guide for attraction hours:  http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/p/weekly-walt-disney-world-times-guides.html
> 
> Or Disney’s website (change the date on the right):  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/enchanted-tiki-room/



I have a 3:30-4:30 FP for space mountain. Assuming we are let in park at 3:45 (going off previous years), should I be able to make it space and then to Tiki before it closes? If it closes at 5, what time would last show start?


----------



## PAGA2003

inspectorgadget said:


> I have a 3:30-4:30 FP for space mountain. Assuming we are let in park at 3:45 (going off previous years), should I be able to make it space and then to Tiki before it closes? If it closes at 5, what time would last show start?



For the party this past Friday they didn't let us in until exactly 4:00.


----------



## inspectorgadget

PAGA2003 said:


> For the party this past Friday they didn't let us in until exactly 4:00.



Hmm, that's no fun. Maybe they'll become more lax as parties continue...


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Is the Alex and Ani Halloween bangles only available during the party or can you buy them at any time (and where are they). 
Thanks


----------



## LucyBC80

Around what time does the Sun sets in late September? My itinerary have me taking my Magic Shots outside Magic Kingdom at around 6:30pm but after watching the live stream the other day I'm worried they won't come out as good as they could be. I don't usually leave the park before 1am, so taking them as we leave is not really in the cards for us.


----------



## pitpat

LucyBC80 said:


> Around what time does the Sun sets in late September? My itinerary have me taking my Magic Shots outside Magic Kingdom at around 6:30pm but after watching the live stream the other day I'm worried they won't come out as good as they could be. I don't usually leave the park before 1am, so taking them as we leave is not really in the cards for us.


https://www.timeanddate.com/sun/usa/orlando?month=9

Around 7:15 at the end of the month.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Mambo Junkie said:


> Also, I am not using a park ticket on the MNSSHP day. I have read we can't get fps this year if not using a park ticket, then I've read we can. Which is it?



You can get FP's on your party ticket, but you can't book FP's on a regular park ticket and a party ticket on the same day. Some people have had issues with receiving an email that they've got too many FP's booked when they've got FP's on both park tickets and party tickets (not on the same day though) and that their last day of FP's will get deleted. Usually the advice is to book all the other FP's first and then book the FP's for the party last. If you get the dreaded email, you can call IT and they'll sort it out for you. They might only let you keep 2 FP's though, as they say that's all you're allowed on a party ticket. A lot of people have successfully booked 3 though.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Araminta18 said:


> Did you get to see the Headless Horseman, or had he already gone through by the time you made it to the flagpole?
> Thank you for the details!



We did not see the horseman, but I don’t think he rode before the first parade because of the earlier rain.  We got to the flagpole while the Zootopia dance party was still going on, so if he typically rides after that, you should be ok.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hey there @DisneyWishes14.  You're an experienced WDW person... mind if I ask your opinion on the crowd level at last night's party?  Just curious as to your perspective, if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> Hope you're having a good trip!



I thought the crowd was a bit big, actually.  At least bigger than I was expecting.  The lines for trick or treating became very long throughout the night.  Much longer than what we had experienced when we attended the first party last year.  We still had a lot of fun!


----------



## paopiru

Mambo Junkie said:


> Moana meets at the Tiki Room?
> That asked, I have 2 main goals: To meet Moana and Jack/Sally. I plan to get in around 4. Should I just go straight to the Tiki Room and wait it out? We also have 6:15 ADR at BOG.
> 
> Also, I am not using a park ticket on the MNSSHP day. I have read we can't get fps this year if not using a park ticket, then I've read we can. Which is it?



Maybe you would like to see this video I posted in the other thread. They do J and S and then Moana


----------



## paopiru

I,m worried about.having to roam around to see if Cruella Is out there doing m&g. We are going in Oct so I hope to have more info around that date.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

LucyBC80 said:


> Do you know if it’s possible to line up without a wristband at all? We plan to tag team jack and Sally and will be inside the park already by 2pm and plan to enter the line around 3pm. I know Band distributions starts close to 4pm so I wonder if I’ll have to leave my spot while I don’t have a wristband?



We did this last year. We were in the line a little bit before 4, and then at 4 my boyfriend went off to get his wristband, then when he came back I went to get mine.


----------



## Smittolis




----------



## Pdollar88

I'm almost at the point where I'm going to switch my days so I can also go to the 9/7 party. I (I know I keep talking about it) Got alternate ADRs lined up, though, so I'm inching closer.

I'm nervous because I would lose my FP for FOP on 9/7 and I'd miss HEA if I switched. I've experienced both before, and am already planning to return next year, though. Not sure if I'll make it back to WDW next Halloween, though.


----------



## Livelovedance

jenjersnap said:


> That is my plan too, since our flight doesn’t leave until 7:30 pm. I haven’t decided whether we will use airline check in at the resort or just keep it with us in our rental car. Either way, it will be subjected to some September heat at some point.


I put our candy in a gallon ziploc, put the ziploc in a bag, and asked bell services to put it in the refrigerator (they were holding our other carryons as well). Then when we left we put the ziploc in our carryon bag.


----------



## Haley R

All this talk about candy and taking it home....luckily our first party is the first night we get there so I’m thinking most of the candy might be gone by the time we leave lol


----------



## LucyBC80

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> We did this last year. We were in the line a little bit before 4, and then at 4 my boyfriend went off to get his wristband, then when he came back I went to get mine.


Awesome, thank you! We're trying to maximize our time as much as possible and being able to queue before getting our wristbands will help us tremendously.


----------



## Amy11401

DisneyWishes14 said:


> We did not see the horseman, but I don’t think he rode before the first parade because of the earlier rain.  We got to the flagpole while the Zootopia dance party was still going on, so if he typically rides after that, you should be ok.


What is the Zootopia dance party?  I had not read about that yet for the Halloween parties.


----------



## disxlovee

Anyone know of/have experience meeting Minnie and/or Donald and Daisy towards the end of the party? We were contemplating hopping in line for them first thing after meeting Pooh and friends (priority #1!) but now I’m possibly reconsidering waiting til later (possibly during the first parade?) so we can do more trick or treating. Haha. Thank you!!


----------



## wehrengrizz

disxlovee said:


> Anyone know of/have experience meeting Minnie and/or Donald and Daisy towards the end of the party? We were contemplating hopping in line for them first thing after meeting Pooh and friends (priority #1!) but now I’m possibly reconsidering waiting til later (possibly during the first parade?) so we can do more trick or treating. Haha. Thank you!!


Theyre in the parade so you might not get to meet at that time. Last year I met them between parades, so kind of later. Line tapered the later it became.


----------



## disxlovee

wehrengrizz said:


> Theyre in the parade so you might not get to meet at that time. Last year I met them between parades, so kind of later. Line tapered the later it became.



Perfect! That's so good to know. Thank you.


----------



## monique5

Amy11401 said:


> What is the Zootopia dance party?  I had not read about that yet for the Halloween parties.



See Post #1 - MNSSHP Entertainment

*Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
See the Headless Horseman! 
_Headless Horseman Times: _9:05pm & 11:05pm; These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland, 10 minutes before the parade start time.
Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) Pre-Show
_Zootopia Party Patrol Times: _9:00pm & 11:00pm (ONLY on Main St., U.S.A.)
_Times: _9:15 pm and 11:15pm


----------



## Haley R

monique5 said:


> See Post #1 - MNSSHP Entertainment
> 
> *Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
> See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
> See the Headless Horseman!
> _Headless Horseman Times: _9:05pm & 11:05pm; These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland, 10 minutes before the parade start time.
> Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) Pre-Show
> _Zootopia Party Patrol Times: _9:00pm & 11:00pm (ONLY on Main St., U.S.A.)
> _Times: _9:15 pm and 11:15pm


Somehow those times don’t make sense to me. Does zootopia come out before the headless horseman?


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> Somehow those times don’t make sense to me. Does zootopia come out before the headless horseman?


Yes - they are the pre-entertainment for those waiting on Mainstreet


----------



## chicagoshannon

Haley R said:


> Somehow those times don’t make sense to me. Does zootopia come out before the headless horseman?


Zootopia is after the Headless Horsemen.  The Horseman rides through the entire parade route and then while Main street waits for the parade zootopia comes out.  Zootopia doesn't come to the Fronteirland portion of the route.


----------



## Pdollar88

I know that Space Mountain doesn’t switch over to the “overlay” until 7. If I got in line around 6:40 with a 20+ minute wait, would the switchover occur while I’m in line?


----------



## Amy11401

monique5 said:


> See Post #1 - MNSSHP Entertainment
> 
> *Mickey’s “Boo-To-You” Halloween Parade*
> See your favorite characters dressed up in their Halloween costumes, beloved Disney Characters and Disney Villains!
> See the Headless Horseman!
> _Headless Horseman Times: _9:05pm & 11:05pm; These are the Times He steps Out From Frontierland, 10 minutes before the parade start time.
> Zootopia Party Patrol (Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps) Pre-Show
> _Zootopia Party Patrol Times: _9:00pm & 11:00pm (ONLY on Main St., U.S.A.)
> _Times: _9:15 pm and 11:15pm


Oh somehow I missed that....thanks!  We were planning on watching the parade from Frontierland so we will most likely miss it.


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> Yes - they are the pre-entertainment for those waiting on Mainstreet


Oh okay I didn’t know that


----------



## Haley R

chicagoshannon said:


> Zootopia is after the Headless Horsemen.  The Horseman rides through the entire parade route and then while Main street waits for the parade zootopia comes out.  Zootopia doesn't come to the Fronteirland portion of the route.





dachsie said:


> Yes - they are the pre-entertainment for those waiting on Mainstreet


These are conflicting answers. I’m assuming the headless horseman comes out first and zootopia follows him on Main Street?


----------



## Haley R

I got this at target yesterday for $9. I’ve actually never seen the movie so I’m gonna read this and then watch the movie. I’m getting super excited for my trip!


----------



## chicagoshannon

Haley R said:


> These are conflicting answers. I’m assuming the headless horseman comes out first and zootopia follows him on Main Street?


yes.  Horsemen first and then zootopia if on main street.


----------



## Cluelyss

chicagoshannon said:


> yes.  Horsemen first and then zootopia if on main street.


This. No Zootopia f you’re watching from Frontierland.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> The plan is to watch the 2nd parade from Frontierland wherever we can get a good spot. If it's closer to Liberty Square, we were thinking about HM but if closer to Adventureland, we were going to try for POTC. However Hocus Pocus is the priority since it's unique to the party and we're already riding HM with a FP and don't feel like we'd be missing too much if we didn't make the live action pirates. Are we cutting it too close?


If HP is your priority then I wouldn’t risk trying to fit in a ride.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Haley R said:


> All this talk about candy and taking it home....luckily our first party is the first night we get there so I’m thinking most of the candy might be gone by the time we leave lol



RIGHT!!!!  Ours is fairly early in, too, but just in case...there is a plan


----------



## dachsie

ILoveMyDVC said:


> RIGHT!!!!  Ours is fairly early in, too, but just in case...there is a plan


LOL -No way I could eat all that candy.  I plan to use it for Halloween.


----------



## Haley R

ILoveMyDVC said:


> RIGHT!!!!  Ours is fairly early in, too, but just in case...there is a plan


I’m taking gallon bags just in case


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> I’m taking gallon bags just in case


I just put two gallon-size ziplocks AND a 31 Zipped insulated pouch by my suitcase for future packing purposes!


----------



## chicagoshannon

dachsie said:


> LOL -No way I could eat all that candy.  I plan to use it for Halloween.


that's my plan too


----------



## jenjersnap

Haley R said:


> All this talk about candy and taking it home....luckily our first party is the first night we get there so I’m thinking most of the candy might be gone by the time we leave lol



I have three sad kids staying home. If I don’t come home with an oogie boogie popcorn bucket, a headless horseman clip and a bagful or two of candy, I will never hear the end of it.


----------



## grumpy28

We went to 2 parties last year. Ate a lot of candy, gave it out to trick or treaters , hubby took some to work and we still had some leftover! 2 parties X 5 people= LOTS of candy.


----------



## grumpy28

Seriously considering adding a second party this year. Already bought tix for 9/3, but leaning heavily towards also getting tix for our arrival day of 8/31. I think I can justify the cost for all the money I would save buying trick or treat candy, right?


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Tiki Room closes at 5pm on party days (same as Pete’s Silly Sideshow).
> 
> FWIW, you can check the Times Guide for attraction hours:  http://www.orlandoparksnews.com/p/weekly-walt-disney-world-times-guides.html
> 
> Or Disney’s website (change the date on the right):  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/attractions/magic-kingdom/enchanted-tiki-room/




Do you have any idea when they update the Times Guide when I use the link it still shows the Times Guide Schedule for 8/19-8/25


----------



## sheila14

Although I am back home I am planning my future Halloween vacation for 2020. It is easier to do 2 parties then to cram all in one night!! Plus I would rather go in October than early on, it just did not feel like halloween in August but I did have fun!!!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

grumpy28 said:


> Seriously considering adding a second party this year. Already bought tix for 9/3, but leaning heavily towards also getting tix for our arrival day of 8/31. I think I can justify the cost for all the money I would save buying trick or treat candy, right?


I feel like such a grouch but I do not get the candy thing at all. Large bags of candy are $10 at your local target and you don’t have to wait in lines for it all night or lug it home/keep it from melting/save it until Halloween. I get trick or treating is fun but beyond a small bag of treats I’m not getting it. It being free only goes so far before it becomes a pain. So yeah spending another $100 for some additional candy isn’t adding up to me


----------



## grumpy28

hereforthechurros said:


> I feel like such a grouch but I do not get the candy thing at all. Large bags of candy are $10 at your local target and you don’t have to wait in lines for it all night or lug it home/keep it from melting/save it until Halloween. I get trick or treating is fun but beyond a small bag of treats I’m not getting it. It being free only goes so far before it becomes a pain. So yeah spending another $100 for some additional candy isn’t adding up to me



I have 3 kids. They love trick or treating. CM (usually) give huge handfuls to kids. It does not take many stops to fill bags. And I thought it was obvious that I was only joking about not having to buy Halloween candy being a justification for attending a second party. Maybe you -need a snickers. Maybe you are hangry.  <-- just a joke!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lsdolphin said:


> Do you have any idea when they update the Times Guide when I use the link it still shows the Times Guide Schedule for 8/19-8/25



Not exactly sure but I think they usually post the new one within a day or two of the new week coming out.


----------



## dachsie

hereforthechurros said:


> I feel like such a grouch but I do not get the candy thing at all. Large bags of candy are $10 at your local target and you don’t have to wait in lines for it all night or lug it home/keep it from melting/save it until Halloween. I get trick or treating is fun but beyond a small bag of treats I’m not getting it. It being free only goes so far before it becomes a pain. So yeah spending another $100 for some additional candy isn’t adding up to me


I am looking at a second party so I can do everything I want.  I want one party to focus on the Meet & greets and the other for rides, parades etc.  The candy is just langiappe


----------



## Haley R

jenjersnap said:


> I have three sad kids staying home. If I don’t come home with an oogie boogie popcorn bucket, a headless horseman clip and a bagful or two of candy, I will never hear the end of it.


Haha why are they staying home?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

grumpy28 said:


> I have 3 kids. They love trick or treating. CM (usually) give huge handfuls to kids. It does not take many stops to fill bags. And I thought it was obvious that I was only joking about not having to buy Halloween candy being a justification for attending a second party. Maybe you -need a snickers. Maybe you are hangry.  <-- just a joke!



Funny, but, yikes, wouldn't that be like $250+ for all of you?


----------



## grumpy28

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Funny, but, yikes, wouldn't that be like $250+ for all of you?



$383.xx for the second party. Big families are expensive. Good thing I won't have to pay for Halloween candy!


----------



## andrniki

My family had a really successful first MNSSHP ever!  We met every character we wanted and saw the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus which were big priorities for us.  Here's how our itinerary went:

Arrived at 3:45 for 4pm opening.  Got Sorcerer card right away. 
4:50 - lined up for 7 Dwarfs and took turns getting food, checking out merchandise in Big Top, etc.
7:10 - met Dwarfs
7:15 - got in line for Tweedles - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:05 as rain started really coming down and we were moved to overhang of Tea Cups
8:10 - got in line for Lotso - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:45
8:50 - rain stopped as we found a spot for the parade across from Country Bears - parade 9:15 (no Headless Horseman)
9:30 - met Gravediggers
9:45 - met Br'er Rabbit and Br'er Bear
9:55 - found spot for fireworks by Casey's - fireworks 10:00
10:25 - magic shot by Adventureland bridge
10:30 -10:40 - lined up and met Jane and Terk
10:45 - 11:05 - lined up and met Aladdin and Abu
11:10 - 11:35 - trick or treating - saw Headless Horseman! - rode carousel
11:40 - 11:55 - rode Pirates
12:00 - watched Hocus Pocus show 

Overall we loved it and can't wait for next year's party!


----------



## Dean1953

We are attending two Parties in October and will hit trick or treating hard from 9:30 to midnight. It’s just myself and my 10 year old son.  I’m sure that he isn’t going to like my plan to do meet and greets from 4 till 7 and then magic shots throughout the night (if lines aren’t more than 10-15 minutes, preferably less).  We will attend one parade per night, no fireworks (I’ll watch them October 26 from The Top Of The World lounge after we get back from the 8 PM return to sleepy hallow movie).  We have rides covered from 1 till 4 both Party nights.  We will watch HP on of the two nights at midnight.  So, if trick or treating for 2 to 2.5 hours at the end of the night, even circling stations with no waits, makes him happy, then that makes me happy.


----------



## jenjersnap

Haley R said:


> Haha why are they staying home?



It is our 20th anniversary and we are having a full throttle adult only Food and Wine bingeathon this trip.


----------



## Haley R

jenjersnap said:


> It is our 20th anniversary and we are having a full throttle adult only Food and Wine bingeathon this trip.


Nice! That’ll be fun!


----------



## Pdollar88

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm almost at the point where I'm going to switch my days so I can also go to the 9/7 party. I (I know I keep talking about it) Got alternate ADRs lined up, though, so I'm inching closer.
> 
> I'm nervous because I would lose my FP for FOP on 9/7 and I'd miss HEA if I switched. I've experienced both before, and am already planning to return next year, though. Not sure if I'll make it back to WDW next Halloween, though.



I did it! 2 parties in one trip - 9/7 and 9/9. Super excited! I really feel like I'll get to experience everything I'd like to now, with less stress and less fear of getting rained out of special entertainment.

I'll likely miss HEA and FOP this trip, but I'll be back in January. Making this a full Halloween trip, can't contain the excitement! One question -- are any characters cancelled if it does rain? Or do they all move somewhere indoors?


----------



## Rich M

Got these at Disneyland last weekend.  Gets me excited for my trip.


----------



## Luna81

Thank you for everyone who mentioned getting merch early. I was able to grab our pins and the Alex and ani bracelets today. So we don’t have to wait in the shop lines for those Tuesday night.


----------



## andrniki

By the way, almost everyone at Friday's party wore costumes or themed t-shirts!  I loved seeing everyone's creativity!  Big shout out to the group dressed as Shark Week!  Brilliant!


----------



## Disneylover99

hereforthechurros said:


> I feel like such a grouch but I do not get the candy thing at all. Large bags of candy are $10 at your local target and you don’t have to wait in lines for it all night or lug it home/keep it from melting/save it until Halloween. I get trick or treating is fun but beyond a small bag of treats I’m not getting it. It being free only goes so far before it becomes a pain. So yeah spending another $100 for some additional candy isn’t adding up to me


Some people like the parades. Some people like the fireworks. Some people love the characters. My husband loves to look at the map and follow the trick or treat trails around the MK. Yeah, I don’t completely get it either, but he absolutely loves this! Plus some of my favourite treats at the party are treats that I’ve never seen sold in Canada.


----------



## Rich M

Disneylover99 said:


> Some people like the parades. Some people like the fireworks. Some people love the characters. My husband loves to look at the map and follow the trick or treat trails around the MK. Yeah, I don’t completely get it either, but he absolutely loves this! Plus some of my favourite treats at the party are treats that I’ve never seen sold in Canada.



Its because if he went around during Halloween and did it at home he would be looked at like a creep but at Disney its perfectly acceptable.  We all want to be kids whenever we can. Being an adult all the time is no fun.


----------



## Disneylover99

Rich M said:


> Its because if he went around during Halloween and did it at home he would be looked at like a creep but at Disney its perfectly acceptable.  We all want to be kids whenever we can. Being an adult all the time is no fun.


Very true! He’s a pretty serious guy who lets loose at the party.


----------



## OhhBother

Rich M said:


> Its because if he went around during Halloween and did it at home he would be looked at like a creep but at Disney its perfectly acceptable.  We all want to be kids whenever we can. Being an adult all the time is no fun.



This exactly! DH is turning 50 during our trip next month, and I'm 46. We don't have kids, so the only place we can trick or treat is Disney. It was a huge thing for us both when we were growing up, and we love the throwback to childhood. You won't find us waiting in a single character meet and greet line-- that's not our thing at all. But we'll hit up every trick or treat location until our bags are overflowing. It's not even really about the candy -- I've had weight-loss surgery and can't eat much of it. And he doesn't have a sweet tooth. It's just great fun for us to wear costumes and trick or treat. We bring the candy back and take to our offices, give to the neighbors' kids and use on Halloween for the trick-or-treaters who come to our house.

Different strokes for different folks. That's the great thing about MNSSHP and Disney in general. Different people can have completely different priorities and experiences and all still have an amazing time!


----------



## Pdollar88

Do Minnie/Daisy/Donald meet until the very end of the party?

I know Minnie is separate, and I’d like to hit all three at some point in the night if they’re not typically super busy.


----------



## Pdollar88

Luna81 said:


> Thank you for everyone who mentioned getting merch early. I was able to grab our pins and the Alex and ani bracelets today. So we don’t have to wait in the shop lines for those Tuesday night.



That’s awesome! When is your party?


----------



## Skippyboo

Haley R said:


> View attachment 346329
> I got this at target yesterday for $9. I’ve actually never seen the movie so I’m gonna read this and then watch the movie. I’m getting super excited for my trip!


You might want to watch the movie first since the book is a sequel.


----------



## Haley R

Skippyboo said:


> You might want to watch the movie first since the book is a sequel.


It has both stories in it. It says “Hocus Pocus & the all new sequel”


----------



## RJstanis

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm almost at the point where I'm going to switch my days so I can also go to the 9/7 party. I (I know I keep talking about it) Got alternate ADRs lined up, though, so I'm inching closer.
> 
> I'm nervous because I would lose my FP for FOP on 9/7 and I'd miss HEA if I switched. I've experienced both before, and am already planning to return next year, though. Not sure if I'll make it back to WDW next Halloween, though.



Come on...all the other cool (DIS) kids are going to 9/7


----------



## Pdollar88

RJstanis said:


> Come on...all the other cool (DIS) kids are going to 9/7



I caved and joined the cool kids!


----------



## dancin Disney style

We just came through security at MCO.  They didn’t say a word about all the candy in my carry on.  I had mine and my DD’s in the same bag.  We decided that if we were going to pulled aside it would be best if it were only one bag.


----------



## Luna81

Pdollar88 said:


> That’s awesome! When is your party?


It’s tomorrow. But they just glanced at my app to make sure I had a ticket. I don’t think they looked at the date.


----------



## Best Aunt

Lsdolphin said:


> Do you have any idea when they update the Times Guide when I use the link it still shows the Times Guide Schedule for 8/19-8/25



Did you try this?
http://wdwent.com/




hereforthechurros said:


> I feel like such a grouch but I do not get the candy thing at all. Large bags of candy are $10 at your local target and you don’t have to wait in lines for it all night or lug it home/keep it from melting/save it until Halloween. I get trick or treating is fun but beyond a small bag of treats I’m not getting it. It being free only goes so far before it becomes a pain. So yeah spending another $100 for some additional candy isn’t adding up to me





OhhBother said:


> DH is turning 50 during our trip next month, and I'm 46. We don't have kids, so the only place we can trick or treat is Disney. It was a huge thing for us both when we were growing up, and we love the throwback to childhood. You won't find us waiting in a single character meet and greet line-- that's not our thing at all. But we'll hit up every trick or treat location until our bags are overflowing. It's not even really about the candy -- I've had weight-loss surgery and can't eat much of it. And he doesn't have a sweet tooth. It's just great fun for us to wear costumes and trick or treat. We bring the candy back and take to our offices, give to the neighbors' kids and use on Halloween for the trick-or-treaters who come to our house.



I'm with OhhBother.  I don't have kids, so I haven't had to follow children around on Halloween.  Before my first MNSSHP, it had been many years since I got to trick or treat.  The cast members give you handfuls of candy, and (unlike your neighbors) they didn't pay for it so they don't care if you go through their line more than once.  I only kept about 1/3 of what I collected.  I gave the rest to a local friend.

Also - people love free stuff.  Have you ever been in an office when free food arrived?  People go nuts, even though they could stop at the grocery store on their way home and buy exactly what they want. Ever get something free in the mail?  Ever time your Clinique purchase so that you could get the free bag of sample makeup?  Ever clip a coupon?  Ever take a free pen?  There's just something about it...


----------



## Cluelyss

andrniki said:


> My family had a really successful first MNSSHP ever!  We met every character we wanted and saw the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus which were big priorities for us.  Here's how our itinerary went:
> 
> Arrived at 3:45 for 4pm opening.  Got Sorcerer card right away.
> 4:50 - lined up for 7 Dwarfs and took turns getting food, checking out merchandise in Big Top, etc.
> 7:10 - met Dwarfs
> 7:15 - got in line for Tweedles - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:05 as rain started really coming down and we were moved to overhang of Tea Cups
> 8:10 - got in line for Lotso - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:45
> 8:50 - rain stopped as we found a spot for the parade across from Country Bears - parade 9:15 (no Headless Horseman)
> 9:30 - met Gravediggers
> 9:45 - met Br'er Rabbit and Br'er Bear
> 9:55 - found spot for fireworks by Casey's - fireworks 10:00
> 10:25 - magic shot by Adventureland bridge
> 10:30 -10:40 - lined up and met Jane and Terk
> 10:45 - 11:05 - lined up and met Aladdin and Abu
> 11:10 - 11:35 - trick or treating - saw Headless Horseman! - rode carousel
> 11:40 - 11:55 - rode Pirates
> 12:00 - watched Hocus Pocus show
> 
> Overall we loved it and can't wait for next year's party!


Thank you so much for the detailed report and so glad you had such a successful night!!

Quick question regarding the gravediggers - did they break for the parade? And if so, did you happen to notice when they left and came back out? They can’t be the same ones as are in the parade if you met them at 9:30, since the parade would still be on Main Street, so maybe they don’t break at parade time like I assumed!

Thanks so much!!


----------



## gerryrobinson

Does anyone know if Moana continues to meet during the parade? That's when we plan to meet her.


----------



## WalkerFamily072906

ariane37 said:


> Your question was answered so this won't help, I just want to add that you used to be able to quickly meet both Capt. Hook and Maleficent along with some other great villains!  Prior to the Hocus Pocus Stage show there was a villains stage show, and at the end the villains came down and did a few minutes of meet and greet sets.  No autographs and the lines that formed were pretty much unstructured, but it was Maleficent, Cruella, Dr. Facilier, Frollo, Queen of Hearts, the Evil Queen, and Capt. Hook.  I feel like I might be missing someone, too. Jafar maybe?  It was awesome!  I'll have to see if I can find pictures of the kids meeting them then.  Then the final year before Hocus Pocus they had the villains show but got rid of the meet and greet   We haven't been since then and while I'm really excited to see Hocus Pocus I do wish they had more villains meeting at the party.  Even the last time we went in 2014 you could meet the Old Hag and Maleficent.



Thank you. Too bad he is so so into the villians right now. Oh well at least we'll see the shows/parades. I am hoping to meet curella as I heard she does do a greet....and oh my goodness I read all my typos in my original post. I was rushing ugh


----------



## Disneylover99

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed report and so glad you had such a successful night!!
> 
> Quick question regarding the gravediggers - did they break for the parade? And if so, did you happen to notice when they left and came back out? They can’t be the same ones as are in the parade if you met them at 9:30, since the parade would still be on Main Street, so maybe they don’t break at parade time like I assumed!
> 
> Thanks so much!!



The two gravediggers we met before the first parade were not in either of the parades. We did see them going for a break about 15 minutes before the second parade began. They passed us in Frontierland, and they were heading in the opposite direction from where the parade starts. I'm not sure what time they made it back to their meet and greet.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

grumpy28 said:


> Seriously considering adding a second party this year. Already bought tix for 9/3, but leaning heavily towards also getting tix for our arrival day of 8/31. I think I can justify the cost for all the money I would save buying trick or treat candy, right?


TOTALLY!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Luna81 said:


> Thank you for everyone who mentioned getting merch early. I was able to grab our pins and the Alex and ani bracelets today. So we don’t have to wait in the shop lines for those Tuesday night.



What did you have to do to get merch early? Show your party ticket? It's our first MNSSHP on Monday and I would love to be able to not have to wait in lines during the party.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Dentam said:


> I want the light up pumpkin necklace that I've seen a couple of people wearing!


I got mine last year in Disney Springs on one of those mobile Kiosks. They’re great!!!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Does anyone know of Buzz meets during the party and where? This is my 5th party but I have all girls so I never searched for him. We have a few boys joining us this year and they love Buzz and we’re not going to Hollywood Studios so I want to make sure they get to meet him. Thanks!!!


----------



## Dentam

PrincessMamma4 said:


> I got mine last year in Disney Springs on one of those mobile Kiosks. They’re great!!!



I might see what I can find here before I leave, but I'm going to DS the night before my party, so I'll grab one there if I can't find anything here.  Thanks!


----------



## amalone1013

Dentam said:


> I might see what I can find here before I leave, but I'm going to DS the night before my party, so I'll grab one there if I can't find anything here.  Thanks!


Hey, we are too!


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Does anyone know of Buzz meets during the party and where? This is my 5th party but I have all girls so I never searched for him. We have a few boys joining us this year and they love Buzz and we’re not going to Hollywood Studios so I want to make sure they get to meet him. Thanks!!!


Unfortunately he does not. However, he does meet in MK during the day, so you may be able to catch him before the party starts. It appears he meets until 5 on party nights!


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneylover99 said:


> The two gravediggers we met before the first parade were not in either of the parades. We did see them going for a break about 15 minutes before the second parade began. They passed us in Frontierland, and they were heading in the opposite direction from where the parade starts. I'm not sure what time they made it back to their meet and greet.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Dentam

amalone1013 said:


> Hey, we are too!



Ha, ha!  We might see each other before the party then!


----------



## Luna81

Momma_Lanier said:


> What did you have to do to get merch early? Show your party ticket? It's our first MNSSHP on Monday and I would love to be able to not have to wait in lines during the party.


Yes. Just showed the ticket on the app. This was at the emporium. I do know I heard someone asking for the pins at the pin place in Frontierland and they told that person party only.


----------



## Disneylover99

Luna81 said:


> Yes. Just showed the ticket on the app. This was at the emporium. I do know I heard someone asking for the pins at the pin place in Frontierland and they told that person party only.


We also just showed our tickets on MDE for earlier access at the emporium.


----------



## Pdollar88

Do they stop doing Magic Shots at the Haunted Mansion during the parade? I think I saw that question float by a few pages ago and can't find it.


----------



## zipuzee

hereforthechurros said:


> I feel like such a grouch but I do not get the candy thing at all. Large bags of candy are $10 at your local target and you don’t have to wait in lines for it all night or lug it home/keep it from melting/save it until Halloween. I get trick or treating is fun but beyond a small bag of treats I’m not getting it. It being free only goes so far before it becomes a pain. So yeah spending another $100 for some additional candy isn’t adding up to me



We have a large neighborhood with lots of kids and lots of trick or treaters.  Several families have parties.  I probably spend around 50-75 dollars on candy and rarely have any left.  So, yea, I can see where it might be cheaper to get it here for free.


----------



## anneboleyn

Best Aunt said:


> Also - people love free stuff.  Have you ever been in an office when free food arrived?  People go nuts, even though they could stop at the grocery store on their way home and buy exactly what they want. Ever get something free in the mail?  Ever time your Clinique purchase so that you could get the free bag of sample makeup?  Ever clip a coupon?  Ever take a free pen?  There's just something about it...



The office food part cracked me up. It’s like a stampede at my work when there is free food.

And yes, I am near the front of stampede lol. Free stuff is awesome!


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Do they stop doing Magic Shots at the Haunted Mansion during the parade? I think I saw that question float by a few pages ago and can't find it.



No not at the Haunted Mansion, only on the parade route when it's time for the parade.


----------



## paopiru

andrniki said:


> My family had a really successful first MNSSHP ever!  We met every character we wanted and saw the parade, fireworks and Hocus Pocus which were big priorities for us.  Here's how our itinerary went:
> 
> Arrived at 3:45 for 4pm opening.  Got Sorcerer card right away.
> 4:50 - lined up for 7 Dwarfs and took turns getting food, checking out merchandise in Big Top, etc.
> 7:10 - met Dwarfs
> 7:15 - got in line for Tweedles - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:05 as rain started really coming down and we were moved to overhang of Tea Cups
> 8:10 - got in line for Lotso - kids trick or treat while waiting - met at 8:45
> 8:50 - rain stopped as we found a spot for the parade across from Country Bears - parade 9:15 (no Headless Horseman)
> 9:30 - met Gravediggers
> 9:45 - met Br'er Rabbit and Br'er Bear
> 9:55 - found spot for fireworks by Casey's - fireworks 10:00
> 10:25 - magic shot by Adventureland bridge
> 10:30 -10:40 - lined up and met Jane and Terk
> 10:45 - 11:05 - lined up and met Aladdin and Abu
> 11:10 - 11:35 - trick or treating - saw Headless Horseman! - rode carousel
> 11:40 - 11:55 - rode Pirates
> 12:00 - watched Hocus Pocus show
> 
> Overall we loved it and can't wait for next year's party!



Glad you had a wonderful time and got to do all that in one night!! 
I was thinking of getting in line about the same time for 7D but as they are out before 7 believe that will be ready earlier...do you think I should get in line earlier then? Next stop is searching for Cruella and Gaston Tavern for party treat.


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> What is the Zootopia dance party?  I had not read about that yet for the Halloween parties.



I updated the Itinerary thread, you can read about them here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-144#post-59667306"]Post #2874[/URL]


----------



## andrniki

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed report and so glad you had such a successful night!!
> 
> Quick question regarding the gravediggers - did they break for the parade? And if so, did you happen to notice when they left and came back out? They can’t be the same ones as are in the parade if you met them at 9:30, since the parade would still be on Main Street, so maybe they don’t break at parade time like I assumed!
> 
> Thanks so much!!


The gravediggers took a break for the parade and as soon as the parade passed Frontierland they came back out, dragging their shovels . That's how we noticed them!


----------



## andrniki

Cluelyss said:


> Unfortunately he does not. However, he does meet in MK during the day, so you may be able to catch him before the party starts. It appears he meets until 5 on party nights!


Lotso is in Buzz's meet spot during the party.


----------



## FoxC63

andrniki said:


> Lotso is in Buzz's meet spot during the party.



Yes. at 7pm


----------



## andrniki

paopiru said:


> Glad you had a wonderful time and got to do all that in one night!!
> I was thinking of getting in line about the same time for 7D but as they are out before 7 believe that will be ready earlier...do you think I should get in line earlier then? Next stop is searching for Cruella and Gaston Tavern for party treat.


Knowing what happened to us, I would get in line for Dwarfs by 4:30 if you want to finish before 7:00.  Dwarfs come out at 6:15.


----------



## Dentam

I guess tomorrow is another party, and the first that is early in the week, so maybe we will get a feel for how the crowds will be compared to Friday parties.  Looking forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## Pdollar88

andrniki said:


> Knowing what happened to us, I would get in line for Dwarfs by 4:30 if you want to finish before 7:00.  Dwarfs come out at 6:15.



Eek. I was hoping to be done by 7:00 if I got in line by 5:30. Don't know if I'll be able to get the 7D after Jack/Sally.


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> I guess tomorrow is another party, and the first that is early in the week, so maybe we will get a feel for how the crowds will be compared to Friday parties.  Looking forward to hearing how it goes!



Me too and I'll be able to stay on top of all the info.  The Magic Shot thread for the Halloween Party has been updated along with locations: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856"]Post #10[/URL]





If I'm missing anything please let me know.  @mgellman posted I'm missing a Hocus Pocus Frame Prop but I have not seen it, can anyone point me in the right direction?  Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

PAGA2003 said:


> For the party this past Friday they didn't let us in until exactly 4:00.



Just adding, that 4pm is also the time you can pick up your wristbands inside the park at the three locations.  This too has been reported here.


----------



## Henlady

Does anyone know if they have Adult dated (2018) Halloween themed t shirts at the resorts or parks?   I ordered a "I Want Candy" Vampire Mickey T from the Disney store.  Evidently, even though their site states Adult size they are actually youth size - an error on their site they are trying to fix.


----------



## Rich M

Henlady said:


> Does anyone know if they have Adult dated (2018) Halloween themed t shirts at the resorts or parks?   I ordered a "I Want Candy" Vampire Mickey T from the Disney store.  Evidently, even though their site states Adult size they are actually youth size - an error on their site they are trying to fix.



I believe I saw them at Disneyland last weekend but not sure about Disney World.


----------



## mgellman

If I'm missing anything please let me know.  @mgellman posted I'm missing a Hocus Pocus Frame Prop but I have not seen it, can anyone point me in the right direction?  Thank you.[/QUOTE]

Looks like it was a photo prop and not a frame.  ChipandCo posted this on IG


----------



## FoxC63

*Update - Halloween Magic Shots & More*

*Party Frames, Bulbs & Buttons*



Currently all located at the Bypass / Market Street!  If you were able to get any photos taken please let me know where.  Again, I just got back from a two week trip last night and I'm trying to update for the next party!  Thank you so much! 

And thank you @mgellman for the photo prop!


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> *Update - Halloween Magic Shots & More*
> 
> *Party Frames, Bulbs & Buttons*
> 
> View attachment 346577
> 
> Currently all located at the Bypass / Market Street!  If you were able to get any photos taken please let me know where.  Again, I just got back from a two week trip last night and I'm trying to update for the next party!  Thank you so much!
> 
> And thank you @mgellman for the photo prop!



Before the parade they had plenty of PhotoPass photographers coming down both sides of Main Street with props. I noticed the Boo to You parade prop, the Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular prop (the same logo as the alex and ani bracelet), and the pumpkin Mickey ears prop.


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> Before the parade they had plenty of PhotoPass photographers coming down both sides of Main Street with props. I noticed the Boo to You parade prop, the Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular prop (the same logo as the alex and ani bracelet), and the pumpkin Mickey ears prop.



Thank you so much for this I have added them to the Magic Shot thread and will hunt for images as soon as I catch my breath!


----------



## doodlemama

PrincessRileysMom said:


> Thank you!! How long did you wait? And did you notice about when the line got out of control? I'm so nervous as we only have party tix so we can't get in line til 4.



We waited less than 10 minutes. The line got crazy around 4pm but it was very long by 3:50pm or so.


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> Before the parade they had plenty of PhotoPass photographers coming down both sides of Main Street with props. I noticed the Boo to You parade prop, the Hocus Pocus Villain Spectacular prop (the same logo as the alex and ani bracelet), and the pumpkin Mickey ears prop.





So far all I can find are these.


----------



## Haley R

doodlemama said:


> We waited less than 10 minutes. The line got crazy around 4pm but it was very long by 3:50pm or so.


You waited 10 minutes for what?


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> You waited 10 minutes for what?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 346595
> 
> So far all I can find are these.



Fun....we did those last year.  We watched the first parade all the way by the Fire Station and had a loooong wait for the parade.  I was so thankful for the pre-parade dancers and the PhotoPass folks for helping pass the time with my then 3 and 7 year old.  Had several photographers that took their time and we got some fun ones with the frames.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


>


I’m so confused lol


----------



## anneboleyn

Haley R said:


> You waited 10 minutes for what?



...she was replying to that user who asked how long she was waiting for Jack and Sally. Nothing confusing about it.


----------



## Pdollar88

Can you go down the bypass between 3 and 4 if you have a party ticket but aren’t DVC?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Haley R said:


> I’m so confused lol





anneboleyn said:


> ...she was replying to that user who asked how long she was waiting for Jack and Sally. Nothing confusing about it.



Other than they stated they were getting in line at 3:30.  That the line was long by 3:50 and crazy by 4pm.  

Color me confused too!


----------



## anneboleyn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Other than they stated they were getting in line at 3:30.  That the line was long by 3:50 and crazy by 4pm.
> 
> Color me confused too!



lol I don’t know what is so confusing about it...they managed to get in line before it got really crazy and therefore only had to wait 10 minutes when Jack and Sally came out.

At least that’s how I am taking it


----------



## Dug720

anneboleyn said:


> lol I don’t know what is so confusing about it...they managed to get in line before it got really crazy and therefore only had to wait 10 minutes when Jack and Sally came out.
> 
> At least that’s how I am taking it



That's how I interpreted it too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

anneboleyn said:


> lol I don’t know what is so confusing about it...they managed to get in line before it got really crazy and therefore only had to wait 10 minutes when Jack and Sally came out.
> 
> At least that’s how I am taking it



Glad that makes sense.

I count that as 40 minutes but.....

And they said they were about 10th in line so if Jack and Sally came out at 4pm they were meeting at the rate of 1 per minute? 

Yeah, it was confusing.


----------



## anneboleyn

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Glad that makes sense.
> 
> I count that as 40 minutes but.....



They waited 10 minutes for Jack and Sally once they came out. They weren’t talking about their total time in line.

And yeah 1 minute per person seems pretty reasonable to me.

Really not sure why this is such a big deal lol


----------



## Claudia1

Disneylover99 said:


> Crowds seemed the same as always to me no matter if it's a sold out party or not. Pathways, walkways are often crowded and congested because of candy lines, lines for popcorn, people lining up along parade routes and meet and greets.



We went on 8/24 and it was busy, not like the light parties a few years ago.   We found it hard to get everything done that we wanted because we had to take extra time to stake out our parade and show viewing spots.  Trying to grab merch and some special treats made it hard to enjoy the atmosphere and ambiance.  It's nothing like the original parties (which we remember fondly).   Those were fun and had the vibe like the late-night Disney After Hours events.   

Does anybody know how many people where there 8/24?

We had candy in our TSA-PreCheck carry-ons and they never opened the bags or asked to see the candy.   Just sailed right through.


----------



## Haley R

anneboleyn said:


> They waited 10 minutes for Jack and Sally once they came out. They weren’t talking about their total time in line.
> 
> And yeah 1 minute per person seems pretty reasonable to me.
> 
> Really not sure why this is such a big deal lol


I didn't know they were talking about once Jack and Sally came out. I thought they were talking about their total time. That's why I was so confused. I wasn't making a big deal about it at all.


----------



## Cluelyss

andrniki said:


> The gravediggers took a break for the parade and as soon as the parade passed Frontierland they came back out, dragging their shovels . That's how we noticed them!


Thank you!!! So they met right up until parade time?


----------



## Amy11401

FoxC63 said:


> *Update - Halloween Magic Shots & More*
> 
> *Party Frames, Bulbs & Buttons*
> 
> View attachment 346577
> 
> Currently all located at the Bypass / Market Street!  If you were able to get any photos taken please let me know where.  Again, I just got back from a two week trip last night and I'm trying to update for the next party!  Thank you so much!
> 
> And thank you @mgellman for the photo prop!


I thought I read somewhere that the bypass closed at 6:00.  Does that mean you can't get photos with these props after that time?


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the bypass closed at 6:00.  Does that mean you can't get photos with these props after that time?



I heard that it closes at 6pm as well, but last year it closed at 7pm so we'll see.  As for the photo props you will be able to get them in the park as well.  I just don't have enough confirmed reports as for their location.  You can't miss them though, they are a nice size.


----------



## FoxC63

anneboleyn said:


> ...she was replying to that user who asked how long she was waiting for Jack and Sally. Nothing confusing about it.



I was confused too until I went back to the original post from where this all started.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you!!! So they met right up until parade time?



Keep digging.....


----------



## autismmom1

I'm sorry if this has been covered, but, how late can you get the "advanced purchase" price for tickets?  Night before a party?


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 346595
> 
> So far all I can find are these.


I think the Boo to You one is the same one as that picture. The Hocus Pocus one looked like it had the same design as the Alex and Ani bracelet, so just picture that one larger. The pumpkin Mickey we had seen before last year. I'll try to look too.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

autismmom1 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been covered, but, how late can you get the "advanced purchase" price for tickets?  Night before a party?



I've done it the night before but once it wasn't an option for some reason.


----------



## autismmom1

We usually buy ours well in advance, but we have some health issues this year and I wanted to wait before doing something nonrefundable!  Thanks, Kat4disney!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

autismmom1 said:


> We usually buy ours well in advance, but we have some health issues this year and I wanted to wait before doing something nonrefundable!  Thanks, Kat4disney!



You're welcome!  My waits are usually related to weather after "suffering" thru a miserable, rainy MVMCP one year.    But I know that wait comes with a risk of tickets being higher priced or not available.


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> View attachment 346595
> 
> So far all I can find are these.


I found this one with a random guy, so I tried to crop him out lol. The quality's not that great but it shows the prop!


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> I found this one with a random guy, so I tried to crop him out lol. The quality's not that great but it shows the prop!
> View attachment 346657



Amazing!!!  Thank you so much, I'll add it in!


----------



## jacobzking

wait, so what's with the "bypass"?  i've been on this page since post number 1, but i keep missing any explanation of what the bypass is (and where and why).  thanks!


----------



## Pdollar88

Livelovedance said:


> I found this one with a random guy, so I tried to crop him out lol. The quality's not that great but it shows the prop!
> View attachment 346657


Ok. MUST DO.


----------



## FoxC63

jacobzking said:


> wait, so what's with the "bypass"?  i've been on this page since post number 1, but i keep missing any explanation of what the bypass is (and where and why).  thanks!


*

Bypass:*
Post #665 - Location
Post #2629 - Treat Bags
Post #2642 - Photo Opportunities


----------



## andrniki

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you!!! So they met right up until parade time?


Yup!  Gravediggers were there until right before parade and then crept back out once the parade left Frontierland.  They are so fun!!!  We were dressed as dwarves and they wanted to know where our shovels were!


----------



## FoxC63

Why doesn't Disney sell their Halloween candy items online...

Candy Corn Rice Krispie Treat


Mickey Pumpkin filled with Candy Corn


Why?  Does anyone know?  For the life of me I cannot remember if they ever sold them online. I would certainly purchase them for my friends here (and keep the containers!).


----------



## Livelovedance

I can't find the pumpkin prop anywhere. I guess it's not a popular prop lol.  I know for sure I saw it at last year's party though, so maybe someone else has a photo they can share.


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> I can't find the pumpkin prop anywhere. I guess it's not a popular prop lol.  I know for sure I saw it at last year's party though, so maybe someone else has a photo they can share.



Thank you so much for your time and effort.  You're a real pal!  Thank You!


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> Thank you so much for your time and effort.  You're a real pal!  Thank You!


Aww thanks!  I'm happy to help!


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

I actually posted this in the wrong thread but anyway .... After reading all the horror stories about how crowded the parties are this year, I think I have made a decision. Now first of all, let me say this. We attended MVMCP on Dec 1st 2016. It was crowded but very manageable and we had a great time with all the festivities, ate some good treats and rode a lot of rides with minimal waits. 2017 we did MNSSHP on Sept. 12th. No one was there. At all. Really short lines for meet and greets, walked up to parade at the hub right before it started, got our pic with the Boo To You sigh, got lots of candy and rode everything many many times. My wife and little one went back to the Contemporary around 10ish and me and my then 6 year old rode Space 16 times. Yep 16 times. They let us just go around the wall at the exit and right back on so we didn't need to exit the long way. But, that was when Irma hit so it was a fluke. We did the party again on the 17th and even though it was a Sunday, it was so crazy busy we left really early. So back to my decision. I was on the verge of just cancelling the party after reading all the complaints about the first few but after a family talk and looking at our itinerary we decided to keep the party but walk back to the resort around 5:00. Take an hour or so to recharge and grab a bite to eat at the CL lounge then head back to MK (arrive around 8:00) that way we can stay for the second parade and hopefully ride what we want later in the night. Hopefully this plan works. If not it will be a very expensive lesson learned.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Ok I need opinions. We always attend the Thursday night party in September or October but for some reason this year there’s no party on that Thursday of our week in Disney. Our options are Friday September 28th or Sunday September 30th. I know Fridays locals like to attend but then I hear Sundays are pretty packed too...anyone attend either of these corresponding parties last year or want to just share your opinion???Thanks


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just purchased tix for Party on 9/3 they show up on my MDE so do I still need to show my AP and pick up hard tix at "will call" as indicated on my confirmation.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

FoxC63 said:


> Me too and I'll be able to stay on top of all the info.  The Magic Shot thread for the Halloween Party has been updated along with locations: Post #10
> 
> View attachment 346542
> 
> View attachment 346543
> 
> If I'm missing anything please let me know.  @mgellman posted I'm missing a Hocus Pocus Frame Prop but I have not seen it, can anyone point me in the right direction?  Thank you.


Oh my the ghost ballroom dancers one is amazing!


----------



## Best Aunt

Amy11401 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the bypass closed at 6:00.  Does that mean you can't get photos with these props after that time?





FoxC63 said:


> I heard that it closes at 6pm as well, but last year it closed at 7pm so we'll see.  As for the photo props you will be able to get them in the park as well.  I just don't have enough confirmed reports as for their location.  You can't miss them though, they are a nice size.





jacobzking said:


> wait, so what's with the "bypass"?  i've been on this page since post number 1, but i keep missing any explanation of what the bypass is (and where and why).  thanks!



I believe if you use your MNSSHP ticket to enter the park while the park is still open for people to enter with a regular ticket, the cast members funnel you toward a particular area which is referred to as "the bypass."  There are some photo ops at the bypass.  You are given a treat bag which already has a bag in it, about the size of a single serving potato chip bag, which contains treats.  I entered the park using my MNSSHP ticket around 6:15 and nobody directed me to a bypass.  There were castmembers just standing there putting wristbands on people.  I had my own treat bag and I only got a Disney treat bag, at a trick or treat stop, much later when I realized that I was going to give some of my candy to a friend the next day and I needed something to put it in.  I did not get the potato chip size special bag of treats but I didn't care.  I am sorry I missed the photo ops.  If I were to do it again, I think I would get there at 5:45 so that I could do the photo ops.  I am assuming the bypass closes at 6:00 but I didn't go back to check page 1.



Lsdolphin said:


> Just purchased tix for Party on 9/3 they show up on my MDE so do I still need to show my AP and pick up hard tix at "will call" as indicated on my confirmation.



If the MNSSHP ticket shows in your MDE account, you do not need to wait in line to get a hard ticket.  I did bring my confirmation email with me in case there was an issue.


----------



## Princess_Nikki

@Jimmy Mouse - I assume you’re spending the day also at MK the night of your MNSSHP ticket...also not sure what day of the week you’re attending. Since the party technically starts at 7:00, you can bet that’s when I’d be there if you’re aiming for going later. I fear 8:00 might be pushing it. Seems like 4 hours would be good but if never feels that way on a party day. No hurricanes just yet headed our way, but hard to say how busy the night will be when you are going. It’s your itinerary but for the cost of the hard ticket events, I’d cut MK short that day like 3 or 4, and aim to be back at the party earlier.

@PrincessMamma4 - it’s so hard to tell these days. I myself would pick Sunday over Friday. I don’t think either would be much of a HUGE difference, but my vote would be that Sunday might have slightly lesser crowds.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Princess_Nikki said:


> @Jimmy Mouse - I assume you’re spending the day also at MK the night of your MNSSHP ticket...also not sure what day of the week you’re attending. Since the party technically starts at 7:00, you can bet that’s when I’d be there if you’re aiming for going later. I fear 8:00 might be pushing it. Seems like 4 hours would be good but if never feels that way on a party day. No hurricanes just yet headed our way, but hard to say how busy the night will be when you are going. It’s your itinerary but for the cost of the hard ticket events, I’d cut MK short that day like 3 or 4, and aim to be back at the party.



We are going on Tuesday 9/9. We are doing MK that day and have 8FP+ (CL plus 2 anytime FP) so we won’t miss any rides during the day. Our last FP is at 4:00 so we will head out right after that. We may shoot for 7 but it depends on how the girls feel. I think an hour or so nap will make all the difference.


----------



## Pdollar88

Best Aunt said:


> I believe if you use your MNSSHP ticket to enter the park while the park is still open for people to enter with a regular ticket, the cast members funnel you toward a particular area which is referred to as "the bypass."  There are some photo ops at the bypass.  You are given a treat bag which already has a bag in it, about the size of a single serving potato chip bag, which contains treats.  I entered the park using my MNSSHP ticket around 6:15 and nobody directed me to a bypass.  There were castmembers just standing there putting wristbands on people.  I had my own treat bag and I only got a Disney treat bag, at a trick or treat stop, much later when I realized that I was going to give some of my candy to a friend the next day and I needed something to put it in.  I did not get the potato chip size special bag of treats but I didn't care.  I am sorry I missed the photo ops.  If I were to do it again, I think I would get there at 5:45 so that I could do the photo ops.  I am assuming the bypass closes at 6:00 but I didn't go back to check page 1.



But you can still go down the bypass if you walk to the front of the park? I'll already be in the park by 3. I'm returning from my ADR at The Wave at 3 (not DVC), so I planned to shop and then walk down the bypass right at 4.


----------



## Disneylover99

Pdollar88 said:


> Can you go down the bypass between 3 and 4 if you have a party ticket but aren’t DVC?


No. They won’t open the bypass until regular party guests are let in and you’ll need a wristband. They opened the bypass at 4pm last party.


----------



## Disneylover99

Pdollar88 said:


> But you can still go down the bypass if you walk to the front of the park? I'll already be in the park by 3. I'm returning from my ADR at The Wave at 3 (not DVC), so I planned to shop and then walk down the bypass right at 4.


Yes. Go to the entrance where the party goers are being let in to get your wristband. They will give them out as soon as they begin letting nonDVC party guests in. Then you can walk up the bypass.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Lsdolphin said:


> Just purchased tix for Party on 9/3 they show up on my MDE so do I still need to show my AP and pick up hard tix at "will call" as indicated on my confirmation.


I'm wondering this too.


----------



## brewhome

Are any of you party goers SnapChat users?  I’m wondering if there are any special Halloween filters during the party...


----------



## dachsie

Lsdolphin said:


> Just purchased tix for Party on 9/3 they show up on my MDE so do I still need to show my AP and pick up hard tix at "will call" as indicated on my confirmation.


You are supposed to do that to prove the AP I think.  Otherwise, they may charge you full price


----------



## alliecat523

chicagoshannon said:


> I'm wondering this too.



No. If they are in your account you just go to the tapstiles by the party sign (it will be obvious) and head in like normal. No hard tickets required.


----------



## alliecat523

dachsie said:


> You are supposed to do that to prove the AP I think.  Otherwise, they may charge you full price



I’ve been to multiple parties on AP tickets purchased online. No need to show your card. Just enter the park at the party entrance.


----------



## dachsie

alliecat523 said:


> I’ve been to multiple parties on AP tickets purchased online. No need to show your card. Just enter the park at the party entrance.


Oh ok - thanks.  I am a first time AP and was going by what they told me.


----------



## Karen46

dachsie said:


> Oh ok - thanks.  I am a first time AP and was going by what they told me.



We are AP and have a 3pm lunch at the Plaza and 410 FP for Mickey in the front of the park, Can we just go out and get the bands or do we have to exit and re enter the park, I don't want to walk to the back of the park for the bands and come back up front because I want to walk through the bypass and take pictures. Thanks


----------



## abnihon

Do we have to go through the bypass if we enter at 4?
I want to head straight for the Emporium.
I’m not particularly interested in photo props and they give out bags at each ToT station right?


----------



## Chisoxcollector

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes. Go to the entrance where the party goers are being let in to get your wristband. They will give them out as soon as they begin letting nonDVC party guests in. Then you can walk up the bypass.



They were not allowing guests already in the park to get wristbands at the front of the park at the 8/24 Party.  I tried with 3 different employees, and all 3 told me I either had to exit and join the line to re-enter, or go to one of the 3 stations located throughout the park. It was annoying as I wanted to go thru the bypass.  We ending up going to the Tomorrowland wristband station, going to Big Top to get our merch (we were pretty much the only ones there right at 4!) and then backtracking and going thru the bypass at 5ish.  



abnihon said:


> Do we have to go through the bypass if we enter at 4?
> I want to head straight for the Emporium.
> I’m not particularly interested in photo props and they give out bags at each ToT station right?



You can skip the bypass if you’d like.


----------



## alliecat523

dachsie said:


> Oh ok - thanks.  I am a first time AP and was going by what they told me.



I assume your AP is already activated?  If so, just ensure the tickets are linked in MDE and you’re good to go. I remember printing out everything for my first party as an AP and needed none of it.


----------



## Pdollar88

I know folks have been able to shop early by showing their party ticket at the Emporium. Has anyone had luck at Big Top?


----------



## Cluelyss

andrniki said:


> Yup!  Gravediggers were there until right before parade and then crept back out once the parade left Frontierland.  They are so fun!!!  We were dressed as dwarves and they wanted to know where our shovels were!


Thank you SO MUCH!!


----------



## Cluelyss

I know this info is all on the first page, but liked the side by side  in one chart for my “treat file” LOL


----------



## Cluelyss

Has anyone met Mickey and/or Minnie yet this year that can report back if their costumes are the same as last year? Thank you!


----------



## paopiru

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone met Mickey and/or Minnie yet this year that can report back if their costumes are the same as last year? Thank you!



I posted a youtube video some pages before where there is a m&g with mickey and minnie. This is my first party so I don't know if they are dressed in different costums.


----------



## paopiru

I will be getting my wristband at Philharmagic but would like to get some photos at the bypass. Do I have to be at the line just for the photos or I can go there skipping the line?


----------



## jacobzking

Thanks guys!


FoxC63 said:


> *
> Bypass:*
> Post #665 - Location
> Post #2629 - Treat Bags
> Post #2642 - Photo Opportunities





Best Aunt said:


> I believe if you use your MNSSHP ticket to enter the park while the park is still open for people to enter with a regular ticket, the cast members funnel you toward a particular area which is referred to as "the bypass."  There are some photo ops at the bypass.  You are given a treat bag which already has a bag in it, about the size of a single serving potato chip bag, which contains treats.  I entered the park using my MNSSHP ticket around 6:15 and nobody directed me to a bypass.  There were castmembers just standing there putting wristbands on people.  I had my own treat bag and I only got a Disney treat bag, at a trick or treat stop, much later when I realized that I was going to give some of my candy to a friend the next day and I needed something to put it in.  I did not get the potato chip size special bag of treats but I didn't care.  I am sorry I missed the photo ops.  If I were to do it again, I think I would get there at 5:45 so that I could do the photo ops.  I am assuming the bypass closes at 6:00 but I didn't go back to check page 1.
> 
> 
> 
> If the MNSSHP ticket shows in your MDE account, you do not need to wait in line to get a hard ticket.  I did bring my confirmation email with me in case there was an issue.


----------



## 1mena7

Cluelyss said:


> I know this info is all on the first page, but liked the side by side  in one chart for my “treat file” LOL
> View attachment 346739



This is great!! The perfect check list!


----------



## cakebaker

dachsie said:


> Oh ok - thanks.  I am a first time AP and was going by what they told me.



You've already paid for your party ticket. MDE recognizes a voucher and gives you the discount. You will have to go to guest services to activate your AP though- at least that's how it worked for my last AP and I assume I'll have to do that this time as well.


----------



## Disneylover99

Chisoxcollector said:


> They were not allowing guests already in the park to get wristbands at the front of the park at the 8/24 Party.  I tried with 3 different employees, and all 3 told me I either had to exit and join the line to re-enter, or go to one of the 3 stations located throughout the park. It was annoying as I wanted to go thru the bypass.  We ending up going to the Tomorrowland wristband station, going to Big Top to get our merch (we were pretty much the only ones there right at 4!) and then backtracking and going thru the bypass at 5ish.



We did it. What time did you try at? 

We went to the front at 3:55pm. and they asked us to wait over to the side by a guy with wristbands. A line started to form behind us of people who were already in the parks needing their wristbands. We got our wristbands at exactly 4pm. as soon as they began letting everyone in.


----------



## Luna81

Pdollar88 said:


> I know folks have been able to shop early by showing their party ticket at the Emporium. Has anyone had luck at Big Top?


I didn’t ask Big Top directly as my main goal was the Alex and Ani bracelet. I did ask when I could start shopping with my ticket and they said two pm.


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> I know this info is all on the first page, but liked the side by side  in one chart for my “treat file” LOL
> View attachment 346739


 See Post #1, updated.


----------



## andrniki

Luna81 said:


> I didn’t ask Big Top directly as my main goal was the Alex and Ani bracelet. I did ask when I could start shopping with my ticket and they said two pm.


I shopped at 4pm at the Big Top.  They have a section blocked off with merch and you show your wristband to go in.


----------



## Haley R

Does anyone know how early they have been checking wristbands at jack and Sally?


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Has anyone met Mickey and/or Minnie yet this year that can report back if their costumes are the same as last year? Thank you!





paopiru said:


> I posted a youtube video some pages before where there is a m&g with mickey and minnie. This is my first party so I don't know if they are dressed in different costums.



See Page 1, Post #6. Added after OP posted.


----------



## andrniki

I'm at MCO right now.  I had my candy in ziploc bags in regular carry-on.  There was no hassle at all.  My friends are here too.  They had many bags of candy stuffed in their carry-on and didn't even put it in the bins.  No hassle at all.  Yeah!!!!


----------



## gillep

andrniki said:


> I shopped at 4pm at the Big Top.  They have a section blocked off with merch and you show your wristband to go in.



Does the Big Top also have the party pins? I know that it says they have everything but I was burned by that once for an Epcot event when they said that MouseGears had everything, but in reality you could only get the pins from the pin trading place.


----------



## andrniki

gillep said:


> Does the Big Top also have the party pins? I know that it says they have everything but I was burned by that once for an Epcot event when they said that MouseGears had everything, but in reality you could only get the pins from the pin trading place.


I specifically looked at the party pins


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

Hi everyone.  I hope this is correct/ok to post here and you all can give me some guidance.  I actually have read all 370+ pages here over the course of the last month, but im still unclear on a few things.

We are attending the party on 9/18, and this is our only Disney day this trip unfortunately.  Since we are staying offsite, what time should we aim to get to the parking lot if we want to be able to enter right at 4.  I thought I read somewhere that it takes almost an hour after parking to get from the lot to the gate.

After we are inside, will we want/need to go to the bypass?  I think I understand that we will receive our wristbands as we enter, but will then want to go to the bypass to do some photos/get our treat bags.

Since this is our only disney day this time, our main goal is to be doing rides.  However I do want to be able to let my son (and me) trick or treat, get some photos, and try to catch the parade/hallowishes.  I am considering doing the one day memory maker for the party only, but want to be able to get my moneys worth with it.  So thank you all for the list of characters/magic shots!  Im trying to work something out of what photo-wise I should aim to get.  I would like to get some character M&G as well, but to be honest am not picky on that.  As much as I would like Moana, Im not waiting in line for that. I also dont know if my son will end up just crying if we try to meet characters, so dont want to waste too much time in lines in case that happens.  Do you have suggestions on characters that have the shortest lines?  I think he would most enjoy meeting Mickey/minnie/pluto/etc, but again, Im not too picky.  Part of my goal is just to get photos and the other is to see how he does with characters. 

Given all that would anyone be willing to help me with a bit of a game plan? Heres what I have thus far

4:00-4:20  - Arrive, get bands/treat bags/pose for a couple photos
4:20 - POTC (FP ending at 4:30)
4:30- 5:30 - Jungle cruise FP, wander over to adventure land 
5:30 - 6 pm - FP Buzz lightyear space ranger spin
and then after that Im pretty much lost!  I dont know if we should use the in between hour to get a snack, get photos, go on some rides, or try to line up for a character or what!


----------



## gillep

andrniki said:


> I specifically looked at the party pins



Thank you!!! That makes my plans much easier. My husband's Figment shirt just arrived so we are now just waiting on my Spaceship Earth dress to come in!


----------



## MusicalAstronaut

FeetOffTheTable said:


> Hi everyone.  I hope this is correct/ok to post here and you all can give me some guidance.  I actually have read all 370+ pages here over the course of the last month, but im still unclear on a few things.
> 
> We are attending the party on 9/18, and this is our only Disney day this trip unfortunately.  Since we are staying offsite, what time should we aim to get to the parking lot if we want to be able to enter right at 4.  I thought I read somewhere that it takes almost an hour after parking to get from the lot to the gate.


It does take quite a while to get from the TTC to the front gate.  It wouldn't hurt to plan to get onto Disney property at 3-3:15ish.  That gives you plenty of time to park, ride the tram to the TTC, take the monorail over, and go through security.  For the in between hour, I think it depends on the characters you want to see.  I'm an AP but this is my first MNSSHP.  I personally would use that time to ride rides, if this is your only Disney day.  However, if there are characters you MUST see (like Mickey), then you might want to get in their line & get it out of the way.  Someone who has been before can tell you better than me, but I suspect Mickey will be one of the ones with a long line all night.


----------



## andrniki

gillep said:


> Thank you!!! That makes my plans much easier. My husband's Figment shirt just arrived so we are now just waiting on my Spaceship Earth dress to come in!


So cute!  I love Epcot!!!


----------



## alliecat523

cakebaker said:


> You've already paid for your party ticket. MDE recognizes a voucher and gives you the discount. You will have to go to guest services to activate your AP though- at least that's how it worked for my last AP and I assume I'll have to do that this time as well.



Only if it’s new. If a renewal within window, no need to go back to Guest Services.


----------



## cakebaker

alliecat523 said:


> Only if it’s new. If a renewal within window, no need to go back to Guest Services.


 Mine is new as I let my old one lapse. Thanks!


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

MusicalAstronaut said:


> It does take quite a while to get from the TTC to the front gate.  It wouldn't hurt to plan to get onto Disney property at 3-3:15ish.  That gives you plenty of time to park, ride the tram to the TTC, take the monorail over, and go through security.  For the in between hour, I think it depends on the characters you want to see.  I'm an AP but this is my first MNSSHP.  I personally would use that time to ride rides, if this is your only Disney day.  However, if there are characters you MUST see (like Mickey), then you might want to get in their line & get it out of the way.  Someone who has been before can tell you better than me, but I suspect Mickey will be one of the ones with a long line all night.




Thanks!  Im torn on exactly what I want to do .  Like I said, were not desperate to do any specific characters and dont want to spend all night in line, but it also seems silly to NOT meet any characters.  I still think Mickey might be best bet as a character my son will recognize.  I dont recall seeing about wait times for him, did I miss that somewhere that someone can point me to?

I did have this tentative schedule worked out, but after my FP its not specific at all.  
3:45 Arrive at MK Party Entrance
4-4:30 – enter, get treat bag, maybe some photo ops *FP* POTC
4:30-5:30 *FP* Jungle cruise
After JC, hit up CofP before 6pm close (dont know if this will even be open?)
5:30-6 *FP* Buzz Space Ranger Spin

After Fast passes:
6- 6:30 – space mountain/people mover/ speedway/whatever looks good and we have time for
6:30 – get in line for stitch/ someone get snacks (might sub out for Mickey or other character; just figured we were in tomorrowland already)
7:30-9:00 Rides and Trick or Treating around
9:15-10pm – parade wherever we can see from, or go get M&G photos? any characters having shorter lines at this point?
10:15-10:45 – hallowishes, again from wherever we are
11 pm-midnight – last few rides or photos, headless horseman shot as leaving

I don't know if its a good or bad thing that nothing is especially a "must see" for us, but I do want to make sure we get the full experience


----------



## FoxC63

paopiru said:


> I will be getting my wristband at Philharmagic but would like to get some photos at the bypass. Do I have to be at the line just for the photos or I can go there skipping the line?



Yes.  Just head to the Bypass to get your photos.


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> I know this info is all on the first page, but liked the side by side  in one chart for my “treat file” LOL
> View attachment 346739



Love it!
But I believe Maleficent dessert is available all day.
Someone posted getting one about 3pm.


----------



## Average Joes

FeetOffTheTable said:


> I did have this tentative schedule worked out, but after my FP its not specific at all.
> 3:45 Arrive at MK Party Entrance
> 4-4:30 – enter, get treat bag, maybe some photo ops *FP* POTC
> 4:30-5:30 *FP* Jungle cruise
> After JC, hit up CofP before 6pm close (dont know if this will even be open?)
> 5:30-6 *FP* Buzz Space Ranger Spin



If seeing Mickey is a must you could consider getting a FP for him instead of one of your rides. You could then ride it later.  It should save you time. It would just be the regular Mickey meet and greet though.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

Average Joes said:


> If seeing Mickey is a must you could consider getting a FP for him instead of one of your rides. You could then ride it later.  It should save you time. It would just be the regular Mickey meet and greet though.


 
oooh thats a good idea.  Unfortunately when i just checked there wasnt anything available.  But maybe if we can manage to get on Jungle cruise right at 4:30, then we could meet mickey before we need to do our Buzz FP since "regular" mickey is there until 5:30


----------



## billyjobobb

the line during the party for Buzz hasn't been all that bad....


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

andrniki said:


> I'm at MCO right now.  I had my candy in ziploc bags in regular carry-on.  There was no hassle at all.  My friends are here too.  They had many bags of candy stuffed in their carry-on and didn't even put it in the bins.  No hassle at all.  Yeah!!!!


thanks for the info! we were wondering about that, specially since we're international visitors.


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

Question about our itinerary
Can we do all these things listed below if we arrive at 04:30pm and go straight to Jack line?

Jack Skellington
Jafar
Lotso
Mickey 

Elvis Stitch
Pooh & friends
+ HalloWishes + 2nd Parade + last stage show


----------



## Haley R

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> Question about our itinerary
> Can we do all these things listed below if we arrive at 04:30pm and go straight to Jack line?
> 
> Jack Skellington
> Jafar
> Lotso
> Mickey
> 
> Elvis Stitch
> Pooh & friends
> + HalloWishes + 2nd Parade + last stage show


If you want to meet Jack you're going to want to be there in line to get in the park by 3:15-3:30 and head straight to him.


----------



## Average Joes

I am trying to guess our wait times for Jack and Sally.  We are going on a Tuesday 9/11 which is supposed to be below average for crowds.  We will get there to be let in by at least 4:00.  We have FPs for Tiana and 7D that we can do back to back. We will then line up for J&S. So probably 4:45ish.  I am guessing a 1.5-2 hour wait. Any thoughts would be welcomed. 

What are peoples thoughts on taking the kids (7&10) on a couple rides in the middle of that wait while one parent stays?  I have never done it before and generally don't like the idea but that is a long time for kids to wait. Not to mention hard on those in line with us.


----------



## Haley R

Average Joes said:


> I am trying to guess our wait times for Jack and Sally.  We are going on a Tuesday 9/11 which is supposed to be below average for crowds.  We will get there to be let in by at least 4:00.  We have FPs for Tiana and 7D that we can do back to back. We will then line up for J&S. So probably 4:45ish.  I am guessing a 1.5-2 hour wait. Any thoughts would be welcomed.
> 
> What are peoples thoughts on taking the kids (7&10) on a couple rides in the middle of that wait while one parent stays?  I have never done it before and generally don't like the idea but that is a long time for kids to wait. Not to mention hard on those in line with us.


I think you could probably expect a 2 hour wait if you get in line at 4:45ish. 

As to your second question, we are planning on tag teaming with another DISer so we both get to do the things we want to do. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as you don't have 20 people coming to the line at once lol. I agree that is a long time for kids to stand and wait for a character.


----------



## Cluelyss

paopiru said:


> I posted a youtube video some pages before where there is a m&g with mickey and minnie. This is my first party so I don't know if they are dressed in different costums.


Was this the video that had them meeting together? If so, that was a “press event” - though can anyone comment as the whether that’s what they’re wearing in their individual greets this year?


----------



## mcgrawfan

These are my plans thus far!  
Party is October 25
What does everyone think??  I dont want it to be so crazy planned we miss the atmosphere of the party!

Get there at 4 and get wristbands! I have a couple Fastpasses from 4-5.
5/5:15 Line up for Moana (eat in line)
6:20-8:20 Rides and See Elvis Stitch
8:20 wait for parade in Frontierland
9:15 Parade
10:15 Fireworks
10:30-12 Rides Characters and Candy


----------



## Average Joes

Haley R said:


> I think you could probably expect a 2 hour wait if you get in line at 4:45ish.
> 
> As to your second question, we are planning on tag teaming with another DISer so we both get to do the things we want to do. I don't see anything wrong with it as long as you don't have 20 people coming to the line at once lol. I agree that is a long time for kids to stand and wait for a character.



Thank you. Looks like it is best to line up right away for J&S together. Then one parent and the kids can leave and do the FPs.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> The reports last night were they were near Haunted Mansion along the fence but looks to me like HM is just in background



By the look of this photo of the Grave Diggers it appears they meet earlier then 7pm?


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> By the look of this photo of the Grave Diggers it appears they meet earlier then 7pm?


Sunset isn’t until almost 8:00 this time of year, may have just been taken at the start of the party?


----------



## Cluelyss

mcgrawfan said:


> These are my plans thus far!
> Party is October 25
> What does everyone think??  I dont want it to be so crazy planned we miss the atmosphere of the party!
> 
> Get there at 4 and get wristbands! I have a couple Fastpasses from 4-5.
> 5/5:15 Line up for Moana (eat in line)
> 6:20-8:20 Rides and See Elvis Stitch
> 8:20 wait for parade in Frontierland
> 9:15 Parade
> 10:15 Fireworks
> 10:30-12 Rides Characters and Candy


I’d watch reports on Moana - you may need to line up earlier than 5:15 if you want to be done around 6.


----------



## Cluelyss

Average Joes said:


> Thank you. Looks like it is best to line up right away for J&S together. Then one parent and the kids can leave and do the FPs.


Yep!


----------



## dachsie

alliecat523 said:


> I assume your AP is already activated?  If so, just ensure the tickets are linked in MDE and you’re good to go. I remember printing out everything for my first party as an AP and needed none of it.


No I activate it when I get there a couple of days before party


----------



## dachsie

FeetOffTheTable said:


> Hi everyone.  I hope this is correct/ok to post here and you all can give me some guidance.  I actually have read all 370+ pages here over the course of the last month, but im still unclear on a few things.
> 
> We are attending the party on 9/18, and this is our only Disney day this trip unfortunately.  Since we are staying offsite, what time should we aim to get to the parking lot if we want to be able to enter right at 4.  I thought I read somewhere that it takes almost an hour after parking to get from the lot to the gate.
> 
> After we are inside, will we want/need to go to the bypass?  I think I understand that we will receive our wristbands as we enter, but will then want to go to the bypass to do some photos/get our treat bags.
> 
> Since this is our only disney day this time, our main goal is to be doing rides.  However I do want to be able to let my son (and me) trick or treat, get some photos, and try to catch the parade/hallowishes.  I am considering doing the one day memory maker for the party only, but want to be able to get my moneys worth with it.  So thank you all for the list of characters/magic shots!  Im trying to work something out of what photo-wise I should aim to get.  I would like to get some character M&G as well, but to be honest am not picky on that.  As much as I would like Moana, Im not waiting in line for that. I also dont know if my son will end up just crying if we try to meet characters, so dont want to waste too much time in lines in case that happens.  Do you have suggestions on characters that have the shortest lines?  I think he would most enjoy meeting Mickey/minnie/pluto/etc, but again, Im not too picky.  Part of my goal is just to get photos and the other is to see how he does with characters.
> 
> Given all that would anyone be willing to help me with a bit of a game plan? Heres what I have thus far
> 
> 4:00-4:20  - Arrive, get bands/treat bags/pose for a couple photos
> 4:20 - POTC (FP ending at 4:30)
> 4:30- 5:30 - Jungle cruise FP, wander over to adventure land
> 5:30 - 6 pm - FP Buzz lightyear space ranger spin
> and then after that Im pretty much lost!  I dont know if we should use the in between hour to get a snack, get photos, go on some rides, or try to line up for a character or what!






FeetOffTheTable said:


> Thanks!  Im torn on exactly what I want to do .  Like I said, were not desperate to do any specific characters and dont want to spend all night in line, but it also seems silly to NOT meet any characters.  I still think Mickey might be best bet as a character my son will recognize.  I dont recall seeing about wait times for him, did I miss that somewhere that someone can point me to?
> 
> I did have this tentative schedule worked out, but after my FP its not specific at all.
> 3:45 Arrive at MK Party Entrance
> 4-4:30 – enter, get treat bag, maybe some photo ops *FP* POTC
> 4:30-5:30 *FP* Jungle cruise
> After JC, hit up CofP before 6pm close (dont know if this will even be open?)
> 5:30-6 *FP* Buzz Space Ranger Spin
> 
> After Fast passes:
> 6- 6:30 – space mountain/people mover/ speedway/whatever looks good and we have time for
> 6:30 – get in line for stitch/ someone get snacks (might sub out for Mickey or other character; just figured we were in tomorrowland already)
> 7:30-9:00 Rides and Trick or Treating around
> 9:15-10pm – parade wherever we can see from, or go get M&G photos? any characters having shorter lines at this point?
> 10:15-10:45 – hallowishes, again from wherever we are
> 11 pm-midnight – last few rides or photos, headless horseman shot as leaving
> 
> I don't know if its a good or bad thing that nothing is especially a "must see" for us, but I do want to make sure we get the full experience



CHeck out this thread and you will get lots of help.
https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

dachsie said:


> CHeck out this thread and you will get lots of help.
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/“...arty-–-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/



Thanks, posted my proposed itinerary and questions there and hopefully someone will help


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Was this the video that had them meeting together? If so, that was a “press event” - though can anyone comment as the whether that’s what they’re wearing in their individual greets this year?



See Post #6, I added the video, Prince Charming Dev. It was just Mickey.


----------



## Steven G

if anyone signed up for the fireworks, before they took  away the parade, and went to the party, can you go over what the steps are to take advantage of this?  I did get the call, but they were still pretty vague on how it all works, and where you are located for the parade portion.


----------



## mcgrawfan

Cluelyss said:


> I’d watch reports on Moana - you may need to line up earlier than 5:15 if you want to be done around 6.



My daughter does not want to wait forever for her. So if we have to wait more than an hour we may scrap Moana and just do rides and shorter line M&Gs.  Her priority is Elvis Stitch!


----------



## Pdollar88

mcgrawfan said:


> My daughter does not want to wait forever for her. So if we have to wait more than an hour we may scrap Moana and just do rides and shorter line M&Gs.  Her priority is Elvis Stitch!


I keep forgetting about Stitch. Wondering how bad crowds will be during or immediately after the fireworks.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

We are currently 6th in line for Jack and Sally


----------



## Nikisha421

lvcourtneyy said:


> We are currently 6th in line for Jack and Sally


How is the weather at the park...my kids are dressed and ready, but I’m scared to come out???


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

lvcourtneyy said:


> We are currently 6th in line for Jack and Sally


that's great!
can you tell us the time when you left after meeting them, please?  
have fun!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Nikisha421 said:


> How is the weather at the park...my kids are dressed and ready, but I’m scared to come out???



It’s downpouring


----------



## Luna81

Nikisha421 said:


> How is the weather at the park...my kids are dressed and ready, but I’m scared to come out???


Crazy rain. We just got off from the monorail and I had to make a mad dash for the bathrooms. It’s super heavy right now.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Thiago Acquaviva said:


> that's great!
> can you tell us the time when you left after meeting them, please?
> have fun!



Will do but it’s currnetly downpouring lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

lvcourtneyy said:


> We are currently 6th in line for Jack and Sally


  Are you soaked???



Nikisha421 said:


> How is the weather at the park...my kids are dressed and ready, but I’m scared to come out???


  I’m sure anyone there now is inside or under a big umbrella.  We’re also ready but I’m not going anywhere until the lightening stops.  Also don’t want to be soaked all night.  Our FP rides are closed right now so we’re staying safe and dry in our room for a while.

They’ve changed the weather forecast.  It used to say rain stopping at 3:20.  Not says 6:30.   if the lightening stops we’ll don our ponchos and umbrellas and head out.


----------



## Nikisha421

lvcourtneyy said:


> It’s downpouring





Luna81 said:


> Crazy rain. We just got off from the monorail and I had to make a mad dash for the bathrooms. It’s super heavy right now.


Thanks to both of you.  I guess I just have to get out the door


----------



## kenly777

Nikisha421 said:


> How is the weather at the park...my kids are dressed and ready, but I’m scared to come out???


We’re at Bay Lake and it’s a hot mess outside! We are not in our costumes yet, but have our fingers crossed! The weather forecast is looking very scary right now!!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

scrappinginontario said:


> Are you soaked???
> 
> I’m sure anyone there now is inside or under a big umbrella.  We’re also ready but I’m not going anywhere until the lightening stops.  Also don’t want to be soaked all night.  Our FP rides are closed right now so we’re staying safe and dry in our room for a while.



We’ve moved the line under cover for now


----------



## strikermiz

Ugh. We are standing around waiting to go. I wanted to be there already and we are missing our Space mountain fp. I just don't want to be miserable and wet all night.


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That is correct.  Other than having getting your *MNSSHP credentials* out of the way and can then go stake out character line spots (if so inclined), it's mainly a material benefit for non-AP DVC.



Are you saying DVC members can get their Party wristbands prior to 4pm?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> Are you saying DVC members can get their Party wristbands prior to 4pm?



They were handing wristbands out today before 4 to DVC members


----------



## scrappinginontario

I started a separate thread for those of us with party tickets for tonight but are currently riding out the weather.

https://www.disboards.com/threads/tonight’s-aug-28-2018-mnsshp.3703486/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> Are you saying DVC members can get their Party wristbands prior to 4pm?



That is my understanding of how it was working - there’s a seperate entrance set up at 2pm and you get your wristband when entering (have not been there in person to witness though).


----------



## Haley R

Average Joes said:


> Thank you. Looks like it is best to line up right away for J&S together. Then one parent and the kids can leave and do the FPs.


Yep that would work!


----------



## billyjobobb

So glad i got Jack and Sally at Disneyland a few years back.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> That is my understanding of how it was working - there’s a seperate entrance set up at 2pm and you get your wristband when entering (have not been there in person to witness though).



Yes, this is correct.  We arrived around 1:30 pm on August 24 and the DVC party guests were already lining up at the party entrance (right-hand tapstiles) to get into the park and get their wristbands at 2 pm.


----------



## Luna81

We lucked out and seem to have a decent spot in the Jack and Sally line. Fingers crossed. Went straight there after they let us on. Bypass didn’t have anything at the time


----------



## lvcourtneyy

They just announced Jack and Sally will come out at 5 unless the rain gets worse


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Now they just said not in the immediate time for Jack and Sally


----------



## FoxC63

hereforthechurros said:


> Yikes maybe it’s just me but Jack looks nothing like Jack, he looks like an alien. Pass for us on this M&G even though we love the movie.



Sorry for the delay, I just got back in town and am reading through the pages.  Anyway...


----------



## FoxC63

pitpat said:


> the pro move is to attach a cow-catcher to the front of your stroller and bulldoze your way through.



 You all are cracking me up!


----------



## Best Aunt

FeetOffTheTable said:


> After we are inside, will we want/need to go to the bypass?  I think I understand that we will receive our wristbands as we enter, but will then want to go to the bypass to do some photos/get our treat bags.
> 
> Since this is our only disney day this time, our main goal is to be doing rides.  However I do want to be able to let my son (and me) trick or treat, get some photos, and try to catch the parade/hallowishes.  I am considering doing the one day memory maker for the party only, but want to be able to get my moneys worth with it.  So thank you all for the list of characters/magic shots!  Im trying to work something out of what photo-wise I should aim to get.  I would like to get some character M&G as well, but to be honest am not picky on that.  As much as I would like Moana, Im not waiting in line for that. I also dont know if my son will end up just crying if we try to meet characters, so dont want to waste too much time in lines in case that happens.  Do you have suggestions on characters that have the shortest lines?  I think he would most enjoy meeting Mickey/minnie/pluto/etc, but again, Im not too picky.  Part of my goal is just to get photos and the other is to see how he does with characters.



If you want to meet characters with a short line, I met Cinderella and Elena of... Avalon?  Avatar? wherever she's from...  between 6:30 and 7:00 with no wait at all.  Just one family ahead of me.  They are at their regular spot.  They are not there just for the party.  They are like a ride -- after the park closes at 6:00 they are still there, but you must show your wristband to get in to see them.  You might want to try that as a test to see you your kid does with characters, since it shouldn't take a lot of time.

If you just want pictures and not Magic Shots, remember that the photopass photographers can use your phone or camera, so you don't have to pay for Memory Maker.  If you want Magic Shots, you need Memory Maker or a friend with an Annual Pass.  If you are connected through Friends and Family with someone who has an Annual Pass, they will see your pictures in their My Disney Experience account and can download them for free.

Most people don't like my suggestion, but I loved watching the fireworks from Frontierland, next to the water, across from Country Bears.  I just walked right up and had no one in front of me.  

Skip the bypass.  I believe it closes at 6:00 anyway.  You can get photos elsewhere.  You can get candy bags at the trick or treat spots.  

Doing the rides is important to you, so what's your plan for dealing with the candy while you are on the rides?  Will you have a backpack or something that you put the candy bag in while you ride?  Or will you do rides first, then get candy?

If you want to save time, don't go into Starbucks/Main Street Bakery.  It's always slow.


----------



## monique5

FoxC63 said:


> Are you saying DVC members can get their Party wristbands prior to 4pm?



DVC members with MNSSHP tickets can enter at 2pm, up to 7 guests.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Anyone know where queen of hearts and tweedles go in the rain


----------



## FoxC63

monique5 said:


> DVC members with MNSSHP tickets can enter at 2pm, up to 7 guests.



Yes, I got that I'm specifically asking about the party wristbands and the answer is yes.  DVC members get theirs at 2pm.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

Best Aunt said:


> If you want to meet characters with a short line, I met Cinderella and Elena of... Avalon?  Avatar? wherever she's from...  between 6:30 and 7:00 with no wait at all.  Just one family ahead of me.  They are at their regular spot.  They are not there just for the party.  They are like a ride -- after the park closes at 6:00 they are still there, but you must show your wristband to get in to see them.  You might want to try that as a test to see you your kid does with characters, since it shouldn't take a lot of time.
> 
> If you just want pictures and not Magic Shots, remember that the photopass photographers can use your phone or camera, so you don't have to pay for Memory Maker.  If you want Magic Shots, you need Memory Maker or a friend with an Annual Pass.  If you are connected through Friends and Family with someone who has an Annual Pass, they will see your pictures in their My Disney Experience account and can download them for free.
> 
> Most people don't like my suggestion, but I loved watching the fireworks from Frontierland, next to the water, across from Country Bears.  I just walked right up and had no one in front of me.
> 
> Skip the bypass.  I believe it closes at 6:00 anyway.  You can get photos elsewhere.  You can get candy bags at the trick or treat spots.
> 
> Doing the rides is important to you, so what's your plan for dealing with the candy while you are on the rides?  Will you have a backpack or something that you put the candy bag in while you ride?  Or will you do rides first, then get candy?
> 
> If you want to save time, don't go into Starbucks/Main Street Bakery.  It's always slow.



Thanks for all the tips! I was trying to look at some character wait times today to get an idea, but figured the rain may have kept people away to make it a not-so-good gauge.

I see that Cinderella, as well as Regular mickey  (and other characters) are listed as being available until 5:30.  But looking on MDE they are all still meeting right now with 10 minute waits.  So I’m guessing it’s like what you said, after 6 it’s party guests only?  It seems like these would be good experiences and a good time frame to do it.

We will have a stroller and diaper bag, so can leave candy there when riding. My son won’t be able to do big rides (and some in our party don’t like them) so the candy and he will stay with them if we’re on, say, space mountain

I do think it would be really fun to get magic shots and other special ones, but since I have to purchase the one day photo package once at the party, I can decide based on how good/ how many photos I’m getting too


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Best Aunt said:


> If you want to meet characters with a short line, I met Cinderella and Elena of... Avalon?  Avatar? wherever she's from...  between 6:30 and 7:00 with no wait at all.  Just one family ahead of me.  They are at their regular spot.  They are not there just for the party.  They are like a ride -- after the park closes at 6:00 they are still there, but you must show your wristband to get in to see them.  You might want to try that as a test to see you your kid does with characters, since it shouldn't take a lot of time.
> 
> If you just want pictures and not Magic Shots, remember that the photopass photographers can use your phone or camera, so you don't have to pay for Memory Maker.  If you want Magic Shots, you need Memory Maker or a friend with an Annual Pass.  If you are connected through Friends and Family with someone who has an Annual Pass, they will see your pictures in their My Disney Experience account and can download them for free.
> 
> *Most people don't like my suggestion, but I loved watching the fireworks from Frontierland, next to the water, across from Country Bears.  I just walked right up and had no one in front of* me.
> 
> Skip the bypass.  I believe it closes at 6:00 anyway.  You can get photos elsewhere.  You can get candy bags at the trick or treat spots.
> 
> Doing the rides is important to you, so what's your plan for dealing with the candy while you are on the rides?  Will you have a backpack or something that you put the candy bag in while you ride?  Or will you do rides first, then get candy?
> 
> If you want to save time, don't go into Starbucks/Main Street Bakery.  It's always slow.



Last year we watched the fireworks from the line for Moana. Everyone left to watch them from in front of the castle, so we hopped in about 5 families deep and had a fairly short wait. It was great, DD was 5 at the time and was Moana obsessed.


----------



## FoxC63

cdurham1 said:


> god, I hope it is better feedback than from the first one....



I doubt we'll get very much info due to the rain.  Hard to compare a sold out party to a rained out one.


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> I doubt we'll get very much info due to the rain.  Hard to compare a sold out party to a rained out one.



When is the rain supposed to end? It looks like 9 right now. Is that still a wash? Surely they’d be able to do entertainment after that.


----------



## Cluelyss

lvcourtneyy said:


> Anyone know where queen of hearts and tweedles go in the rain


Last year they did not meet in the rain.


----------



## Cluelyss

mcgrawfan said:


> My daughter does not want to wait forever for her. So if we have to wait more than an hour we may scrap Moana and just do rides and shorter line M&Gs.  Her priority is Elvis Stitch!


Be prepared to wait a while for him as well, based on reports from the first 2 parties.


----------



## DisFam4

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Ok I need opinions. We always attend the Thursday night party in September or October but for some reason this year there’s no party on that Thursday of our week in Disney. Our options are Friday September 28th or Sunday September 30th. I know Fridays locals like to attend but then I hear Sundays are pretty packed too...anyone attend either of these corresponding parties last year or want to just share your opinion???Thanks


 I have the same dilemma, only 1 week earlier.  Currently trying to decide between 9/21 or 9/23.  Both nights would work in our plans, Friday a tiny bit better because we leave Mon 9/24 at 10am, but wouldn't have a problem with being out till 1am the night before.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> See Post #6, I added the video, Prince Charming Dev. It was just Mickey.


Found it, thanks!

(Same costumes as last year for anyone else wondering).


----------



## Chelley00

Cluelyss said:


> Be prepared to wait a while for him as well, based on reports from the first 2 parties.



This is the only character we want to see since we are dressing as lilo and stitch.   Should we line up at 6:30 or before?


----------



## DisFam4

Looking for some help with the Pooh & Friends M&G.  That is the only M&G that we are interested in doing, along with the Parade/FW/Hocus Pocus. Only rides will be PoTC & SM with some ToT in between.  We are AP's and will be there before 4pm.

Is it best to just get in line at 6/6:15 and wait till 7, or is there a better? time with a lower wait?  I haven't really found any info on their wait time fluctuations throughout the evening.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Chelley00 said:


> This is the only character we want to see since we are dressing as lilo and stitch.   Should we line up at 6:30 or before?


Reports from the first party were that the line started around 5:30.  Definitely keep an eye on this during the next few parties to see if that trend continues.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisFam4 said:


> Looking for some help with the Pooh & Friends M&G.  That is the only M&G that we are interested in doing, along with the Parade/FW/Hocus Pocus. Only rides will be PoTC & SM with some ToT in between.  We are AP's and will be there before 4pm.
> 
> Is it best to just get in line at 6/6:15 and wait till 7, or is there a better? time with a lower wait?  I haven't really found any info on their wait time fluctuations throughout the evening.
> Thanks!!!


Line up around 6:15 for Pooh to ensure you make it into their first set.


----------



## gizzardgoop

We are planning on being in MK early afternoon the day of our party. The whole family has costumes. Would it be weird to be walking around in them before 4? Should we change into them close to 4? Or would we be ok in them when we arrive at 2:30/3?


----------



## TheRealTeal

I'm worried now. We just bought our tickets for 9/23 with the AP discount, however, our AP's expire a week before our party and we aren't renewing. Based on a post a few pages back, are they really going to charge us the price difference at the gate?


----------



## sheila14

Livelovedance said:


> I can't find the pumpkin prop anywhere. I guess it's not a popular prop lol.  I know for sure I saw it at last year's party though, so maybe someone else has a photo they can share.


I found it along that side entrance when you get your first bag of candy then later in the evening they moved it where the graveyard diggers met.


----------



## Chelsey Boren

So many characters we want to meet! Wish we had more time! I really want to meet the dwarfs but I think that will be put on the back burner because I think the kids willl enjoy Moana more. We have a 4:05 for BOG and then I guess head to Moana??


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

So according to Pete Werner on today's DisUnplugged, Disney has raised capacity for the party from about 20-22k to over 30k! Having attended the first party, I'm sad to say I believe this. We didn't plan on riding any rides, but ended up doing so because it was so packed. It was the only thing you could do without excessive waits. We couldn't even trick or treat, take photopass photos (no characters) or get a bottle of water for that matter without excessive lines. If you are planning on attending the party and haven't listened to today's show, you should. I hope Disney is listening and make adjustments.


----------



## MIAMouseketeer

Chelsey Boren said:


> So many characters we want to meet! Wish we had more time! I really want to meet the dwarfs but I think that will be put on the back burner because I think the kids willl enjoy Moana more. We have a 4:05 for BOG and then I guess head to Moana??


If you plan on lining up after BOG, be prepared to spend most of the party in line. Line for Moana was 3 hrs when we went and that was early in the night.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Just met Mickey with no wait at all


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Plenty of spots on Main Street for parade


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Most people don't like my suggestion, but I loved watching the fireworks from Frontierland, next to the water, across from Country Bears.  I just walked right up and had no one in front of me.



I don't think this is true at all.  Your posts have helped many and I certainly appreciate the time you take to help others.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## MischaOz

Just curious - what are ppl doing as far as riding HM?  Is it best to FP it during the 5-6 timeframe, or ride it between 6-7 before the party officially starts, or ride during the party?  Any advantages/disadvantages to any of these strategies?  Thx!


----------



## hereforthechurros

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So according to Pete Werner on today's DisUnplugged, Disney has raised capacity for the party from about 20-22k to over 30k! Having attended the first party, I'm sad to say I believe this. We didn't plan on riding any rides, but ended up doing so because it was so packed. It was the only thing you could do without excessive waits. We couldn't even trick or treat, take photopass photos (no characters) or get a bottle of water for that matter without excessive lines. If you are planning on attending the party and haven't listened to today's show, you should. I hope Disney is listening and make adjustments.


Is this available on YouTube? If you have the link do you mind sharing? Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MischaOz said:


> Just curious - what are ppl doing as far as riding HM?  Is it best to FP it during the 5-6 timeframe, or ride it between 6-7 before the party officially starts, or ride during the party?  Any advantages/disadvantages to any of these strategies?  Thx!



Personal preference of course, but I like to ride it during the party when it’s dark.  The lighting and smoke outside just add to the whole atmosphere, in my opinion.   Especially if you can ride it at a time - like right now according to the app - with a 13 minute wait time.


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I found it along that side entrance when you get your first bag of candy then later in the evening they moved it where the graveyard diggers met.



Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> I can't find the pumpkin prop anywhere. I guess it's not a popular prop lol.  I know for sure I saw it at last year's party though, so maybe someone else has a photo they can share.



Do you mean the Pumpkin Bulb? 


There's one just like it but it has Mickey's face on it?


----------



## FoxC63

sheila14 said:


> I found it along that side entrance when you get your first bag of candy then later in the evening they moved it where the graveyard diggers met.



Just confirming, the Mickey Bulb?


----------



## FoxC63

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So according to Pete Werner on today's DisUnplugged, Disney has raised capacity for the party from about 20-22k to over 30k! Having attended the first party, I'm sad to say I believe this. We didn't plan on riding any rides, but ended up doing so because it was so packed. It was the only thing you could do without excessive waits. We couldn't even trick or treat, take photopass photos (no characters) or get a bottle of water for that matter without excessive lines. If you are planning on attending the party and haven't listened to today's show, you should. I hope Disney is listening and make adjustments.



This is terrible!  Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Koz

Did anyone end up going tonight?  We are at Universal all week but ended up buying tix in advance.  The rain scared us off, as it didn't appear go be clearing until after 9 and some rides were down.  Disney agreed to give us an exceptional refund, which we appreciated.  How were things impacted by the weather?


----------



## Disneylover99

Koz said:


> Did anyone end up going tonight?  We are at Universal all week but ended up buying tix in advance.  The rain scared us off, as it didn't appear go be clearing until after 9 and some rides were down.  Disney agreed to give us an exceptional refund, which we appreciated.  How were things impacted by the weather?


We are here. Having an awesome time! The rain kept people away earlier in the evening. It’s fine now. Hoping my family hurries off of Space Mountain so they don’t miss the fireworks.


----------



## FoxC63

Koz said:


> Did anyone end up going tonight?  We are at Universal all week but ended up buying tix in advance.  The rain scared us off, as it didn't appear go be clearing until after 9 and some rides were down.  Disney agreed to give us an exceptional refund, which we appreciated.  How were things impacted by the weather?



Yep, some are over here:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/tonight’s-aug-28-2018-mnsshp.3703486/


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So according to Pete Werner on today's DisUnplugged, Disney has raised capacity for the party from about 20-22k to over 30k! Having attended the first party, I'm sad to say I believe this. We didn't plan on riding any rides, but ended up doing so because it was so packed. It was the only thing you could do without excessive waits. We couldn't even trick or treat, take photopass photos (no characters) or get a bottle of water for that matter without excessive lines. If you are planning on attending the party and haven't listened to today's show, you should. I hope Disney is listening and make adjustments.



Not surprised.  Survey this thread.  People are booking 3, 4 and 5 parties.  Money is not a worry for them.  Add in the frothing for anything marked, 'exclusive' - my god, I could sell tinfoil if I labeled it 'exclusive' and the folks shelling out big $$ for multiple dessert parties for a special place to stand during the parade.  Why wouldn't Disney increase the crowds and the $$?  From what I read here, most people would easily pay a few hundred $ for a picture with cast members dressed up as certain characters.  They're already willing to wait hours of their party time.  The impact will be absorbed - people will add a 6th, 7th & 8th party.


----------



## Pdollar88

Disneylover99 said:


> We are here. Having an awesome time! The rain kept people away earlier in the evening. It’s fine now. Hoping my family hurries off of Space Mountain so they don’t miss the fireworks.



The wait times didn’t look bad at all a few minutes ago!


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> Most people don't like my suggestion, but I loved watching the fireworks from Frontierland, next to the water, across from Country Bears.  I just walked right up and had no one in front of me.


I know you don’t post pictures of yourself, but I’d love to see how your pics turned out with the fireworks in the background! An MK fireworks photo is on my bucket list for sure! Hopefully there’s a way to crop yourself out of the shot so we can see how that looks. And where is the photographer located that you used? Thanks so much!!


----------



## tbird89

paopiru said:


> I posted a youtube video some pages before where there is a m&g with mickey and minnie. This is my first party so I don't know if they are dressed in different costums.


What was the wait time for Mickey when you went to meet him?


----------



## tinkerbell87512

Sorry if this was posted before. But what way does the second parade travel. Down main st Toward the castle or toward the train station?


----------



## Livelovedance

sheila14 said:


> I found it along that side entrance when you get your first bag of candy then later in the evening they moved it where the graveyard diggers met.





FoxC63 said:


> Do you mean the Pumpkin Bulb?
> View attachment 346790
> 
> There's one just like it but it has Mickey's face on it?





FoxC63 said:


> Just confirming, the Mickey Bulb?
> 
> View attachment 346795


Sorry, not the bulb. It was a hand held prop, just like the Boo to You parade and Hocus Pocus prop. It was one of the props the PhotoPass photographer walked down Main Street with before the parade for anyone that wanted to take a picture with it. It's a pumpkin with a face and Mickey ears (similar to the bulb). It's not new to the Halloween party because we definitely saw it last year. I just couldn't find any photos of it online.


----------



## pooh'smate

tinkerbell87512 said:


> Sorry if this was posted before. But what way does the second parade travel. Down main st Toward the castle or toward the train station?



Toward the train station


----------



## PrincessMamma4

DisFam4 said:


> I have the same dilemma, only 1 week earlier.  Currently trying to decide between 9/21 or 9/23.  Both nights would work in our plans, Friday a tiny bit better because we leave Mon 9/24 at 10am, but wouldn't have a problem with being out till 1am the night before.


Oh gosh after hearing about all this rain at tonight’s party I wonder if we should just wait to see weather. I was at a downpouring party one year and it was not fun. The 1st parade was cancelled and 2nd was majorly delayed  so we stood in a spot on Main Street for almost 2 hours with 4 little girls. I do like the idea of Friday because we leave Wednesday and we all get to enjoy the candy in our room for more days. Anyone know if Friday night parties in September get crazy crowds???


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> Sorry, not the bulb. It was a hand held prop, just like the Boo to You parade and Hocus Pocus prop. It was one of the props the PhotoPass photographer walked down Main Street with before the parade for anyone that wanted to take a picture with it. It's a pumpkin with a face and Mickey ears (similar to the bulb). It's not new to the Halloween party because we definitely saw it last year. I just couldn't find any photos of it online.



I cannot for the life of me picture it from last year.  I know I didn't post an image of it in the "MNSSHP Magic Shots & More" post last year either because I would still have it in my file. Grrr!  I hope it pops up before it becomes a "Nightmare Before Christmas."


----------



## Sophie_2003

We were there tonight.

The rain sucked and the CM’s seemed confused as to which characters would come out and where.

But all in all a great party where we accomplished all we wanted...

1. Filled our bags, treat lines were very short starting at 9
2. Met the characters we wanted...Alice/mad hatter, queen and tweedles, Tarzan, Jafar, Cruella (frustrating since she roams)
3. Saw the villain show, the fireworks and the 2nd parade (found front row spots by the country bears 5 minutes prior)
4. Rode a few rides before and during party...HM, Pirates, space, splash, Pooh.

I’m thinking this wasn’t a “full” party at all...


----------



## scrappinginontario

We were at tinght’s Party.  Arrived about 2 hours later than anticipated after riding out the storm in our room.

THere from 6:00 onwards.  Wasn’t overly crowded I didn’t find based on wait time.  Waited 35 for 7 dwarfs bit that was also right st 7:00.  Walked on to Pooh, people Mover, under the Sea, Big Thunder.  Minimal wait (15 mins or less) Teachps, space Mtn, Splash.  Tons of candy so taking home lots to share!

Chose not to do any of the specialty Halloween activities (our choice) and had a great evening!  Enjoyed MNSSHP but for our family, MVMCP is just a better fit.

Great evening though.  All those going later, have fun!!


----------



## Disneylover99

Pdollar88 said:


> The wait times didn’t look bad at all a few minutes ago!


Wait times were great all night. Seven Dwarfs was the longest wait. It was listed as 35 minutes, but it was actually about 20 minutes.


----------



## Disneylover99

gizzardgoop said:


> We are planning on being in MK early afternoon the day of our party. The whole family has costumes. Would it be weird to be walking around in them before 4? Should we change into them close to 4? Or would we be ok in them when we arrive at 2:30/3?


Wear them to the park! It’s not weird at all. You will see some other people walking around early with costumes on.


----------



## Disneylover99

So we went to the Aug. 24th and 28th party.....just a few comparisons/observations.

The rain definitely kept people away earlier in the evening on the 28th. Ride lines were virtually non-existent between 4-7pm. and they were quite low all evening. I don’t think any rides went down on the 28th either. There were so many rides that went down on the 24th. Crowded walk ways and longer wait times were the norm. Even though it was raining on the 28th, rides like seven dwarfs, big thunder and splash were up and running.

Candy lines moved quicker on the 28th. Popcorn lines were much shorter. Pecos Bills and Cosmic Rays had manageable lines and available tables throughout the evening. 

Crowds for parade viewing in Frontierland and fireworks viewing in front of Casey’s seemed about the same for both nights. Not too crowded. Totally manageable. 

We had an excellent time at both parties! 
One day, I hope to try a rain free party.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Sophie_2003 said:


> We were there tonight.
> 
> The rain sucked and the CM’s seemed confused as to which characters would come out and where.
> 
> But all in all a great party where we accomplished all we wanted...
> 
> 1. Filled our bags, treat lines were very short starting at 9
> 2. Met the characters we wanted...Alice/mad hatter, queen and tweedles, Tarzan, Jafar, Cruella (frustrating since she roams)
> 3. Saw the villain show, the fireworks and the 2nd parade (found front row spots by the country bears 5 minutes prior)
> 4. Rode a few rides before and during party...HM, Pirates, space, splash, Pooh.
> 
> I’m thinking this wasn’t a “full” party at all...



How long was the wait for the Tweedles/QoH?


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> I don't think this is true at all.  Your posts have helped many and I certainly appreciate the time you take to help others.  Keep up the great work!



Thank you!



Cluelyss said:


> I know you don’t post pictures of yourself, but I’d love to see how your pics turned out with the fireworks in the background! An MK fireworks photo is on my bucket list for sure! Hopefully there’s a way to crop yourself out of the shot so we can see how that looks. And where is the photographer located that you used? Thanks so much!!



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Pdollar88

Sophie_2003 said:


> We were there tonight.
> 
> The rain sucked and the CM’s seemed confused as to which characters would come out and where.
> 
> But all in all a great party where we accomplished all we wanted...
> 
> 1. Filled our bags, treat lines were very short starting at 9
> 2. Met the characters we wanted...Alice/mad hatter, queen and tweedles, Tarzan, Jafar, Cruella (frustrating since she roams)
> 3. Saw the villain show, the fireworks and the 2nd parade (found front row spots by the country bears 5 minutes prior)
> 4. Rode a few rides before and during party...HM, Pirates, space, splash, Pooh.
> 
> I’m thinking this wasn’t a “full” party at all...



Thank you so much for the report! Sounds like you had a fun time!

So you did manage to find Cruella for a photo? About how long did it take you, and where did you find her?


----------



## Sophie_2003

OldSchoolReasons said:


> How long was the wait for the Tweedles/QoH?


5 minutes for us but we lucked out and we’re in the area just as the queen was coming out, for the people behind us after the line formed, maybe 30 minutes?


----------



## Sophie_2003

Pdollar88 said:


> Thank you so much for the report! Sounds like you had a fun time!
> 
> So you did manage to find Cruella for a photo? About how long did it take you, and where did you find her?


We found Cruella after the fireworks - asked a bunch of character handlers. She was walking from the carousel towards tea cups. We managed to get a picture taken by another guest. She seemed all alone. I kept thinking someone in a good costume could actually pretend to be her...lol


----------



## Best Aunt

By special request, for @Cluelyss --

I was standing next to the water, across from Country Bears in Frontierland, watching the fireworks, when I looked over a little bit and saw a Photopass photographer.  He was taking pictures of people standing next to the big pumpkin, DURING the fireworks!  He was getting pictures of people with the fireworks in the background.  (The big pumpkin is next to the water across from Country Bears.)

Results may vary, because you don't know which fireworks will go off while you are standing there.

P.S.  Please don't put these on Page 1!


----------



## sjs314

Best Aunt said:


> By special request, for @Cluelyss --
> 
> I was standing next to the water, across from Country Bears in Frontierland, watching the fireworks, when I looked over a little bit and saw a Photopass photographer.  He was taking pictures of people standing next to the big pumpkin, DURING the fireworks!  He was getting pictures of people with the fireworks in the background.  (The big pumpkin is next to the water across from Country Bears.)
> 
> Results may vary, because you don't know which fireworks will go off while you are standing there.
> 
> P.S.  Please don't put these on Page 1!
> 
> Thx for posting I am thinking I just might order the 1 day PhotoPass for the party


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Best Aunt said:


> By special request, for @Cluelyss --
> 
> I was standing next to the water, across from Country Bears in Frontierland, watching the fireworks, when I looked over a little bit and saw a Photopass photographer.  He was taking pictures of people standing next to the big pumpkin, DURING the fireworks!  He was getting pictures of people with the fireworks in the background.  (The big pumpkin is next to the water across from Country Bears.)
> 
> Results may vary, because you don't know which fireworks will go off while you are standing there.
> 
> P.S.  Please don't put these on Page 1!




Nice ghost costume. Very traditional.



FYI for those itching to point it out, yes, I know this isn't a ghost costume.


----------



## Pdollar88

Sophie_2003 said:


> We found Cruella after the fireworks - asked a bunch of character handlers. She was walking from the carousel towards tea cups. We managed to get a picture taken by another guest. She seemed all alone. I kept thinking someone in a good costume could actually pretend to be her...lol



That sounds difficult! And agreed that it's a little strange from a "this is an official character" point-of-view. Hopefully I can find her in under 30 minutes.


----------



## 1mena7

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nice ghost costume. Very traditional.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for those itching to point it out, yes, I know this isn't a ghost costume.



But like, maybe you thought it was for a minute.....like I did.........
No???


----------



## pitpat

Best Aunt said:


>


Classic Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown ghost costume!  Just needs the eye holes.


----------



## sjs314

Thx for posting I am thinking I just might order the 1 day PhotoPass for the party


----------



## cakebaker

In years past, we've left the party via the bypass and that was all the trick or treating we needed- they were handing candy out by the buckets and our bags were overflowing just from that/ so no need to use party time to trick or treat. Does it still work this way?


----------



## Nikisha421

cakebaker said:


> In years past, we've left the party via the bypass and that was all the trick or treating we needed- they were handing candy out by the buckets and our bags were overflowing just from that/ so no need to use party time to trick or treat. Does it still work this way?


Where is this bypass that everyone keeps speaking of?


----------



## Disneylover99

cakebaker said:


> In years past, we've left the party via the bypass and that was all the trick or treating we needed- they were handing candy out by the buckets and our bags were overflowing just from that/ so no need to use party time to trick or treat. Does it still work this way?


No. The bypass is only open roughly from 4pm - 6pm.


----------



## cakebaker

Disneylover99 said:


> No. The bypass is only open roughly from 4pm - 6pm.


 But thanks!


----------



## Best Aunt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nice ghost costume. Very traditional.
> 
> FYI for those itching to point it out, yes, I know this isn't a ghost costume.





1mena7 said:


> But like, maybe you thought it was for a minute.....like I did.........
> No???





pitpat said:


> Classic Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown ghost costume!  Just needs the eye holes.



You are making me laugh.


----------



## Best Aunt

Nikisha421 said:


> Where is this bypass that everyone keeps speaking of?



Some people arriving at Magic Kingdom between 4:00 pm and 6:00 pm have a regular ticket, and some just have a MNSSHP ticket.  Those with a MNSSHP ticket are filtered into a particular area to segregate them from the others.  They are given a treat bag and a starter pack of candy.  There are photo ops there.  Possibly also merch?  I arrived after 6:00, when the only people entering the park were those that had a MNSSHP ticket, so we were not directed anywhere in particular.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nikisha421 said:


> Where is this bypass that everyone keeps speaking of?



I never leave the party before midnight. I have had my Cinderella symptom vaccine.

So I'm not helpful for you


----------



## Nikisha421

Last night was our first party ever and our only MK day for this trip so my expectations were exceedingly high.  The weather was dreadful not normal Florida rain.  


We got there at around 5 entered MK @ 545


First CM encounter was a little strange—-everyone seemed so confused because of the weather.  


A lot more crowded than I imagined but no ride had an exceedingly long wait time.  Rode everything expect pirates, splash mountain and thunder. 


Candy  

Carousel of progress seemed to be the only
Long wait and it wasn’t a wait just a long line that was moving and this was early 645. Two kids both have three bags filled with candy and I have two bags. The candy was amazing. I don’t eat or care for candy that much but the haul is always a good vibe. Best part of the party if you ask me.

Parade 

First for my six year old dd which we stood at the end of Main Street she saw all Floats  but none of the other moving parts of parade bc I didn’t have time to invest an hr staking out a good spot.  

Fireworks

We Literally got on SM line @ 945 exited @ 10:15 sat right there on beach and saw fireworks clearly. Such an awesome view.   


Characters 

Cinderella and surprise had no wait I have a picture of my older daughter on a regular day waiting 2 hours on this line she pepped talked her little sister and said it’s Cinderella it Won’t be easy. We walk In no line no Wait and they spoke to my Daughter for at least five minutes. The surprise was Elena. Even my almost 16 yo Dd was impressed. Goofy by Circus area 10 minute wait. Cinderella’s sisters walking around and found my DD. 


Last

 it all depends on what your priorities are. I booked the party without telling the kids to
Squeeze an MK day so it was a plus. The party seemed to be background to them.  My Older daughter was happy no crowd, candy and MK —- my younger daughter was happy to be dressed up, getting more candy than her sister and seeing Cinderella.  

Characters were the least important so we didn’t have touE limited time waiting Theo pictures of the characters. Character lines  seemed to be the longest waits. Like hours!!!


----------



## cakebaker

Best Aunt said:


> Some people arriving at Magic Kingdom between 4:00 pm and 6:00 pm have a regular ticket, and some just have a MNSSHP ticket.  Those with a MNSSHP ticket are filtered into a particular area to segregate them from the others.  They are given a treat bag and a starter pack of candy.  There are photo ops there.  Possibly also merch?  I arrived after 6:00, when the only people entering the park were those that had a MNSSHP ticket, so we were not directed anywhere in particular.



This confuses me. Why would those with mnsshp tickets only be segregated from anyone else entering after 4? I have an AP and my grandson has a hopper along with the party ticket, but we want to go through the bypass for the photo ops etc. Is this a waste of time?


----------



## cindyfan

1mena7 said:


> But like, maybe you thought it was for a minute.....like I did.........
> No???


Looking at it quickly on my little phone screen..... I did!!!  hahaha....
Then was like.... HUH??  haha


----------



## bethbuchall

cakebaker said:


> This confuses me. Why would those with mnsshp tickets only be segregated from anyone else entering after 4? I have an AP and my grandson has a hopper along with the party ticket, but we want to go through the bypass for the photo ops etc. Is this a waste of time?



Anyone with a party ticket can go through the bypass. I think the poster meant that some are still entering with day tickets (no MNSSHP tickets) from 4:00-6:00pm, so those folks don't get to go through the bypass.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Sophie_2003 said:


> 5 minutes for us but we lucked out and we’re in the area just as the queen was coming out, for the people behind us after the line formed, maybe 30 minutes?



Oh that's fine too! 30 minutes is the utmost limit of my patience so not sure how many characters I'll end up meeting


----------



## inspectorgadget

I know the night started out stormy. But for those of you who were waiting to get in prior to 4:00, what time were you let in?


----------



## amalone1013

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I never leave the party before midnight. I have had my Cinderella symptom vaccine.


This would make a fabulous tshirt!


----------



## MelOhioDis

Best Aunt said:


> If you want to meet characters with a short line, I met Cinderella and Elena of... Avalon?  Avatar? wherever she's from...  between 6:30 and 7:00 with no wait at all.  Just one family ahead of me.  They are at their regular spot.  They are not there just for the party.  They are like a ride -- after the park closes at 6:00 they are still there, but you must show your wristband to get in to see them.  You might want to try that as a test to see you your kid does with characters, since it shouldn't take a lot of time.
> 
> If you just want pictures and not Magic Shots, remember that the photopass photographers can use your phone or camera, so you don't have to pay for Memory Maker.  If you want Magic Shots, you need Memory Maker or a friend with an Annual Pass.  If you are connected through Friends and Family with someone who has an Annual Pass, they will see your pictures in their My Disney Experience account and can download them for free.
> 
> Most people don't like my suggestion, but I loved watching the fireworks from Frontierland, next to the water, across from Country Bears.  I just walked right up and had no one in front of me.
> 
> Skip the bypass.  I believe it closes at 6:00 anyway.  You can get photos elsewhere.  You can get candy bags at the trick or treat spots.
> 
> Doing the rides is important to you, so what's your plan for dealing with the candy while you are on the rides?  Will you have a backpack or something that you put the candy bag in while you ride?  Or will you do rides first, then get candy?
> 
> If you want to save time, don't go into Starbucks/Main Street Bakery.  It's always slow.




Can you see the projections from Frontierland? This is our first party so I would like to see them. Thanks!


----------



## lexybear

Has anyone who is dvc gone in at 2pm? It's one of the perks according to the website. Was wondering if cm were aware of it or lumping everyone in to 4pm


----------



## Disneylover99

lexybear said:


> Has anyone who is dvc gone in at 2pm? It's one of the perks according to the website. Was wondering if cm were aware of it or lumping everyone in to 4pm


CM’s are aware and are letting DVC in early. I am not DVC, but I’ve entered the last two parties between 2:30-3:00 with my AP and I’ve seen DVC people getting in.


----------



## Dug720

Disneylover99 said:


> CM’s are aware and are letting DVC in early. I am not DVC, but I’ve entered the last two parties between 2:30-3:00 with my AP and I’ve seen DVC people getting in.



You still go to one of the wristband places at 4 as an AP holder? Just double checking because I'll be in with friends until about the 4pm time for me to get my wristband, then they have to leave to get home to their puppies.


----------



## Leoj12

hereforthechurros said:


> Is this available on YouTube? If you have the link do you mind sharing? Thanks!



I assume this is allowed...if not, please feel free to appropriately discipline me.  -


----------



## billyjobobb

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not surprised.  Survey this thread.  People are booking 3, 4 and 5 parties.  Money is not a worry for them.  Add in the frothing for anything marked, 'exclusive' - my god, I could sell tinfoil if I labeled it 'exclusive' and the folks shelling out big $$ for multiple dessert parties for a special place to stand during the parade.  Why wouldn't Disney increase the crowds and the $$?  From what I read here, most people would easily pay a few hundred $ for a picture with cast members dressed up as certain characters.  They're already willing to wait hours of their party time.  The impact will be absorbed - people will add a 6th, 7th & 8th party.





ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not surprised.  Survey this thread.  People are booking 3, 4 and 5 parties.  Money is not a worry for them.  Add in the frothing for anything marked, 'exclusive' - my god, I could sell tinfoil if I labeled it 'exclusive' and the folks shelling out big $$ for multiple dessert parties for a special place to stand during the parade.  Why wouldn't Disney increase the crowds and the $$?  From what I read here, most people would easily pay a few hundred $ for a picture with cast members dressed up as certain characters.  They're already willing to wait hours of their party time.  The impact will be absorbed - people will add a 6th, 7th & 8th party.


Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nice ghost costume. Very traditional.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for those itching to point it out, yes, I know this isn't a ghost costume.


LOL, was going to comment on the cool ghost costume too! 

Thanks so much @Best Aunt, very cool shots


----------



## Cluelyss

MelOhioDis said:


> Can you see the projections from Frontierland? This is our first party so I would like to see them. Thanks!


No, only if viewing from in front of the castle. They are minimal during Hallowishes, though, nothing like HEA.


----------



## Cluelyss

Sophie_2003 said:


> We found Cruella after the fireworks - She seemed all alone. I kept thinking someone in a good costume could actually pretend to be her...lol


Funny story....last year I dressed as Cruella for one of our parties. Since she was clearly out priority M&G that night, we lined up early and there were maybe a dozen people in front of us. All of a sudden the queue FILLS behind us and someone later told me they all thought Cruella was arriving to the M&G when I walked up! (Of course I didn’t pose for any pictures or sign autographs...but found it funny that they all thought I could pass for the real deal!!)


----------



## inspectorgadget

inspectorgadget said:


> I know the night started out stormy. But for those of you who were waiting to get in prior to 4:00, what time were you let in?



Let me clarify: I meant what time were non-AP and non-DVC members let in?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

billyjobobb said:


> Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......



Disney understands this. That is how they can justify increasing the number of tickets sold.


----------



## TJA

We went to the party last night (august 28) and had a blast!  We are AP holders and went to MK around noon and so glad we did. Weather was indeed hot but we were able to do a lot of rides and also eat at BoG.  When we saw the sky take a turn for the worse a bit later, we headed to Pirates for cover.  Went on that ride and by the time we came out the worst part of the rain was done, though still lightning and raining hard enough we had to wear our ponchos.

Splash and Big Thunder were walk on's for us after the storm straight through the entire party!  We thought the crowds were very manageable.  The only ride wait was 7DMT which showed 30-35 minutes every time we checked.  We found a front row spot for the 2nd parade at 11:10 in frontier land.  Trick or treat lines were long at 7pm but almost nonexistent at 9-10pm.  

Oh - and the Villians show at midnight was awesome.  It was our first time seeing that.  It was even manageable leaving after that show and getting our bus back to BC.  It was the longest we've ever stayed at MK (over 12 hours) and the latest we've ever stayed out!  Very fun!


----------



## Best Aunt

cakebaker said:


> This confuses me. Why would those with mnsshp tickets only be segregated from anyone else entering after 4? I have an AP and my grandson has a hopper along with the party ticket, but we want to go through the bypass for the photo ops etc. Is this a waste of time?



I assume they are segregated because cast members need to give wristbands and party stuff ONLY to people who have a party ticket.  When people enter the park between 4:00 and 6:00 some of them have party tix and some don’t.  Have to separate out the people who are entitled to the party stuff.


----------



## Best Aunt

billyjobobb said:


> Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......



When it comes to Disney, different people spend money on different things.  For example, I always eat breakfast in my room, but I never criticize people who do character breakfasts.  I always buy a (ridiculously expensive) cupcake, and other people eat cookies they brought from home.  You should do what’s right for your group and don’t feel like you have to justify your decisions and itinerary to anybody.


----------



## mamapenguin

billyjobobb said:


> Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......


We are also in Oregon. While in Florida we just make our plans and go for it, sometimes the weather is better and sometimes it is worse. We originally had a desert party booked, but decided it would take too much valuable time. Have a great trip!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

The bypass segregation thing is also a convenient way to split up the incoming and outgoing crowds.  There are a lot of people in both groups that need to make their way in and out of the MK.... so in many ways it’s a crowd/flow control move (which as an incoming MNSSHP guest, I appreciate!).


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

cakebaker said:


> This confuses me. Why would those with mnsshp tickets only be segregated from anyone else entering after 4? I have an AP and my grandson has a hopper along with the party ticket, but we want to go through the bypass for the photo ops etc. Is this a waste of time?



It started for traffic control I believe.  It was difficult to have a lot of people flowing into the park at a time when so many are exiting down mainstreet.  Then they added handing out the bags, some candy and some photo opportunities to improve entering that way.  When it was first done it was kind of a bummer of a way to enter.  Now it's still a little bit of a bummer IMO but it's much improved over just walking behind the shops.


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

Leoj12 said:


> I assume this is allowed...if not, please feel free to appropriately discipline me.  -



Thanks for posting this, I was hoping to catch it since I was at the first party.

I also want to add, I emailed Disney after the 1st party. I felt it was insanely crowded, but I did expect it to be crowded, so wasn't sure if it was the "new normal" for crowds. 
When I read it was oversold, I wanted Disney to know that info was out there, and that while we made the best of a crowded situation, we were disappointed in what we couldn't get done, and I really wanted that darn Ooogie Boogie bucket. 
I just told them in my email that I hope for future parties they add more characters and other party things to help disperse crowds. We wanted to do much more, but had to change our plans up to still enjoy our night...

Disney emailed me back within days, and I just want to say they wanted to "restore the magic and give us a little pixie dust". They did, and while I still have no Oogie Boogie bucket, lol, I do feel they went above and beyond, when I wasn't emailing expecting anything!

My take away, they must be aware of the situation, and hopefully they make it right for the rest of the parties. Maybe not, but here is to hoping for all of you.  The Dis plugged guys seem to think the over selling is the new norm, atleast that is what I took away from the video.

Lastnight can't really be used for judgement because of the rain, but hopefully things get better!


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nice ghost costume. Very traditional.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI for those itching to point it out, yes, I know this isn't a ghost costume.


----------



## mcgrawfan

Loving all of these positive crowd posts!  Despite the rain sounds like most had a great party!


----------



## GirlDreamer

Cluelyss said:


> Funny story....last year I dressed as Cruella for one of our parties. Since she was clearly out priority M&G that night, we lined up early and there were maybe a dozen people in front of us. All of a sudden the queue FILLS behind us and someone later told me they all thought Cruella was arriving to the M&G when I walked up! (Of course I didn’t pose for any pictures or sign autographs...but found it funny that they all thought I could pass for the real deal!!)



I had something similar happen back in 2006 when I went to MNSSHP for the first time. I was a CM, working as a Cultural Representative in Epcot at the time and went with a friend on our day off. We didn't have proper costumes, but we both had the same cool witches hat and a Potions book that was hollow inside to collect candy as we didn't realise we'd get bags to collect in when we arrived at the park. As for the clothes we were wearing, we were both just wearing black clothes that we already had in out closets, so we didn't even try that hard. We were sitting in the Main Street Bakery when some guests came up to us to ask if we were working there and to compliment our costumes.


----------



## Haley R

Tom Bricker posted these today: 
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-report-photos/
And 
https://www.disneytouristblog.com/magic-kingdom-halloween-snack-guide-disney-world/

The thing I was most surprised about was they tried to get in line for stitch at 7 and it was a 90 minute wait!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

billyjobobb said:


> Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......



billyjobobb, you don't need to defend your spending decisions.  The fireworks are important to you, so you've chosen to spend some money to make them more enjoyable for you and your family.  We also did the Hallowishes dessert party and, for us, it was the highlight of our party.  The desserts were delicious, the CM's were wonderful and to be able to sit and just enjoy the event was great.   



Cluelyss said:


> Funny story....last year I dressed as Cruella for one of our parties. Since she was clearly out priority M&G that night, we lined up early and there were maybe a dozen people in front of us. All of a sudden the queue FILLS behind us and someone later told me they all thought Cruella was arriving to the M&G when I walked up! (Of course I didn’t pose for any pictures or sign autographs...but found it funny that they all thought I could pass for the real deal!!)



LOL!!!  This happened to me back in 2006 when we were leaving BWI to go to MNSSHP.  We were driving over and waiting for the valet to get our car.  I was dressed as Tinkerball - a 35 year-old, brunette Tinkerbell, with a really messy, I-don't-know-how-to-do-my-hair bun - meaning, except for the costume, I looked NOTHING like Tinkerbell.  While I was standing there, this woman who was loading her mini-van, squealed and told her three daughters to get out of the car because Tinkerbell was here!!!  Oh boy.  The girls looked at me with complete skepticism (smart girls), but still came over to get a picture.  I didn't know what to do.  I didn't want to mess with the magic.  One of the managers of BWI (who I had met earlier) was standing close by, laughing his butt off.  It was freaking hysterical.  I didn't say anything (I didn't want to act like Tinkerbell).  I just smiled.  Then our car pulled up and he asked me why I wasn't flying to MK . . . to this day, I wonder if that family looks at that picture thinking they actually met Tinkerbell.


----------



## alliecat523

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not surprised.  Survey this thread.  People are booking 3, 4 and 5 parties.  Money is not a worry for them.  Add in the frothing for anything marked, 'exclusive' - my god, I could sell tinfoil if I labeled it 'exclusive' and the folks shelling out big $$ for multiple dessert parties for a special place to stand during the parade.  Why wouldn't Disney increase the crowds and the $$?  From what I read here, most people would easily pay a few hundred $ for a picture with cast members dressed up as certain characters.  They're already willing to wait hours of their party time.  The impact will be absorbed - people will add a 6th, 7th & 8th party.



And if Disney did keep tickets sales low and prices high, folks would still go. Some multiple times to get that premiere experience that everyone seems to be after. Then people would claim they are catering to an elite group and not accessible to all. 

In the end, it’s a business. They are here to make money. Some people will choose to spend their earnings on special parties. Other choose expensive lodging. Some choose not to go at all. To each his own!


----------



## MelOhioDis

Does anyone know what time they start checking for wristbands at Jack & Sally's MG? I'm thinking of taking the suggestion of getting in line at 3:30 and making friends with people that we can tag team with to get wristbands. It's just me and my DD8 going. Wanted to be able to reciprocate if my new friends needed it. Didn't want us or them to be waiting for the other person to come back and get kicked out of line if they start checking right at 4pm. Best case is I find a DVC family that already has wristbands! Thanks!


----------



## Pdollar88

MelOhioDis said:


> Does anyone know what time they start checking for wristbands at Jack & Sally's MG? I'm thinking of taking the suggestion of getting in line at 3:30 and making friends with people that we can tag team with to get wristbands. It's just me and my DD8 going. Wanted to be able to reciprocate if my new friends needed it. Didn't want us or them to be waiting for the other person to come back and get kicked out of line if they start checking right at 4pm. Best case is I find a DVC family that already has wristbands! Thanks!



Which party are you going to? I’m also looking for kind folks to buddy with in line. I’ll be a solo traveler on 9/9.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

billyjobobb said:


> Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......


Ahh Oregon, I live in AZ now, but grew up in Oregon, I fly from AZ on the red eye and when my brother lived in Washington did the red eye too, and hit the parks running. I hope the parks are great for you.


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyWishes14 said:


> This happened to me back in 2006 when we were leaving BWI to go to MNSSHP.  We were driving over and waiting for the valet to get our car.  I was dressed as Tinkerball - a 35 year-old, brunette Tinkerbell, with a really messy, I-don't-know-how-to-do-my-hair bun - meaning, except for the costume, I looked NOTHING like Tinkerbell.  While I was standing there, this woman who was loading her mini-van, squealed and told her three daughters to get out of the car because Tinkerbell was here!!!  Oh boy.  The girls looked at me with complete skepticism (smart girls), but still came over to get a picture.  I didn't know what to do.  I didn't want to mess with the magic.  One of the managers of BWI (who I had met earlier) was standing close by, laughing his butt off.  It was freaking hysterical.  I didn't say anything (I didn't want to act like Tinkerbell).  I just smiled.  Then our car pulled up and he asked me why I wasn't flying to MK . . . to this day, I wonder if that family looks at that picture thinking they actually met Tinkerbell.


That’s fantastic!!


----------



## kylenne

Does anyone have any reports on how long the line is for Jack Sparrow? He and Moana are really the only priority characters on our list (we’ll be dressed as pirates). 

We’ve never been to the party before and all this talk of miserable crowds is really disheartening.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Pdollar88 said:


> Which party are you going to? I’m also looking for kind folks to buddy with in line. I’ll be a solo traveler on 9/9.



I'm going on 10/18. Wish that would have worked out!


----------



## Disneyland_emily

kylenne said:


> Does anyone have any reports on how long the line is for Jack Sparrow? He and Moana are really the only priority characters on our list (we’ll be dressed as pirates).
> 
> We’ve never been to the party before and all this talk of miserable crowds is really disheartening.



When we hit Pirates directly post fireworks yesterday his line wasn’t bad (I’d say max 15-20 min wait) when we got off he was on break and his line was only 5-10 people long (no idea when he returned after we walked by)


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneyland_emily said:


> When we hit Pirates directly post fireworks yesterday his line wasn’t bad (I’d say max 15-20 min wait) when we got off he was on break and his line was only 5-10 people long (no idea when he returned after we walked by)


No normally comes out on the hour and breaks at the 45 minute mark.


----------



## chuff88

billyjobobb said:


> Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......


We're coming from Oregon too! It just my mom and me, but between cross-country flights, the actual vacation package, and the add ons we're doing, plus day tickets to Universal (I sprung for the unlimited express pass) we are definitely spending a significant chunk.

I would love to do two parties because I'm also terrified of a bad night, but it doesn't fit in our itinerary. Also though... being Oregonians, the rain doesn't scare me.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

chuff88 said:


> We're coming from Oregon too! It just my mom and me, but between cross-country flights, the actual vacation package, and the add ons we're doing, plus day tickets to Universal (I sprung for the unlimited express pass) we are definitely spending a significant chunk.
> 
> I would love to do two parties because I'm also terrified of a bad night, but it doesn't fit in our itinerary. Also though... being Oregonians, the rain doesn't scare me.


This is too true, we came out of O' Canada one time and everyone was hiding under the eves, and my brother, his BF, and I all walked out...pfft its water people and you are not made of sugar and wont melt. Unless you come from Oz.


----------



## Dug720

Elsaalltheway said:


> This is too true, we came out of O' Canada one time and everyone was hiding under the eves, and my brother, his BF, and I all walked out...pfft its water people and you are not made of sugar and wont melt. *Unless you come from Oz*.



And even then it's questionable depending on whose version you believe.


----------



## Erica_Haley

I'm sorry if this has been answered, I've been following this thread for a couple months but my memory.... My mom is the only passholder in a our group of 4. If she buys our party tickets with her AP discount and we split up will the two of us have a problem getting in without my mom since she's the AP holder? My boyfriend was hoping to make ADR's for the two of us for my birthday and meet my mom and nephew at the party afterwards.


----------



## billyjobobb

I'm more worried about 90 degrees and humid than any rain that might come along.

My husband is from Minnesota and our last trip in early 2016 the temp dropped into the 40s. We were in line in shorts and all the cast members had wool coats and Disney had handed out handwarmers for them. To us it was kinda nice temps.


----------



## KCSherri

Apologizing if this has already been asked/answered - 

We have tickets to the Plaza Garden Dessert Party during the 9/25 MNSSHP. I booked the tickets long before June, so we got an email telling us that we would have the Preferred Parade Viewing.

Does anyone have “real time” experiences now they can share?

I’m trying to figure out if the 1st parade - or 2nd parade - would be the better option, as far as trying to not have to rush through eating desserts.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Erica_Haley said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, I've been following this thread for a couple months but my memory.... My mom is the only passholder in a our group of 4. If she buys our party tickets with her AP discount and we split up will the two of us have a problem getting in without my mom since she's the AP holder? My boyfriend was hoping to make ADR's for the two of us for my birthday and meet my mom and nephew at the party afterwards.



Shouldn't be a problem.  We're allowed to buy a certain number of tickets as gifts.  You won't need your mom to be there.


----------



## Erica_Haley

chicagoshannon said:


> Shouldn't be a problem.  We're allowed to buy a certain number of tickets as gifts.  You won't need your mom to be there.


Thank you!


----------



## Melanie230

Erica_Haley said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, I've been following this thread for a couple months but my memory.... My mom is the only passholder in a our group of 4. If she buys our party tickets with her AP discount and we split up will the two of us have a problem getting in without my mom since she's the AP holder? My boyfriend was hoping to make ADR's for the two of us for my birthday and meet my mom and nephew at the party afterwards.



My son is military and he is buying our MNSSHP tickets when we arrive.  He can't make it to the party so we checked, and they said no need for him to be with us when we go, just has to be there when they are purchased.


----------



## Rich M

Well looks like the hurricane activity is starting in the Atlantic.  Now I will be obsessing over the weather and reports all the way til October hoping that everything misses Disney this year.  Good luck to us all.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> Well looks like the hurricane activity is starting in the Atlantic.



This post is worthy of infraction points.  

Or as they say in the south, “you hush your mouth”.


----------



## Dentam

chuff88 said:


> Also though... being Oregonians, the rain doesn't scare me.



I grew up in Oregon too but I have to say that walking around in the rain covered in a plastic poncho in FL is a little different and not all that enjoyable. 

And now I'm stalking the national hurricane tracker... we were there last year during Labor Day week and got out right before they shut down the airport.


----------



## chicagoshannon

Rich M said:


> Well looks like the hurricane activity is starting in the Atlantic.  Now I will be obsessing over the weather and reports all the way til October hoping that everything misses Disney this year.  Good luck to us all.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This post is worthy of infraction points.
> 
> Or as they say in the south, “you hush your mouth”.



My bad


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> My bad



I kid.  I did just do a quick search to see what the weather folks are saying.   Definitely something to keep an eye on.


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I kid.  I did just do a quick search to see what the weather folks are saying.   Definitely something to keep an eye on.



Yeah I had a news alert from USA Today.  It wasn't a happy alert.


----------



## grumpy28

Y'all hurricane watchers care to share a link? We are heading down on Friday. Had to delay our trip last year 2 weeks due to Irma. Hoping we don't have to do that again!


----------



## Best Aunt

Erica_Haley said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, I've been following this thread for a couple months but my memory.... My mom is the only passholder in a our group of 4. If she buys our party tickets with her AP discount and we split up will the two of us have a problem getting in without my mom since she's the AP holder? My boyfriend was hoping to make ADR's for the two of us for my birthday and meet my mom and nephew at the party afterwards.





Melanie230 said:


> My son is military and he is buying our MNSSHP tickets when we arrive.  He can't make it to the party so we checked, and they said no need for him to be with us when we go, just has to be there when they are purchased.



Buying the tickets is one thing.  Using the tickets is another thing.  

If the person buys over the phone, they can have the tickets mailed to them.  The person can hand you the tickets, assuming they order early enough.

If the person orders online, the tickets automatically end up in the buyer's My Disney Experience account.  For example, I bought a ticket.  It ended up in my MDE account.  I could then easily assign it to someone else who is in my MDE account.  But if I wanted to assign it to someone who is not in my MDE account, I don't know how to do it.  I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just saying that I can't tell you what to do.  If this is your situation, make sure you know what to do before the tickets are ordered.  When you order online, you also can have the tickets sent to you.

Shipping fee:
U.S. Domestic Standard (U.S.P.S.) shipping: $0
U.S. Domestic Express (UPS): $15
International Express (UPS): $25


----------



## Rich M

grumpy28 said:


> Y'all hurricane watchers care to share a link? We are heading down on Friday. Had to delay our trip last year 2 weeks due to Irma. Hoping we don't have to do that again!



https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...icane-season-coming-life-atlantic/1132669002/


----------



## grumpy28

Rich M said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...icane-season-coming-life-atlantic/1132669002/



Thanks for the link. I am kind of bummed now!


----------



## Rich M

grumpy28 said:


> Thanks for the link. I am kind of bummed now!



Sorry about that.  Hopefully it won't impact your trip and completely miss everything.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Dentam said:


> I grew up in Oregon too but I have to say that walking around in the rain covered in a plastic poncho in FL is a little different and not all that enjoyable.
> 
> And now I'm stalking the national hurricane tracker... we were there last year during Labor Day week and got out right before they shut down the airport.


We were there during it, all the rain reminded me of Oregon. Is it wrong that I'm kinda hoping that one makes it way after we get there again. I live in AZ so 


Dentam said:


> I grew up in Oregon too but I have to say that walking around in the rain covered in a plastic poncho in FL is a little different and not all that enjoyable.
> 
> And now I'm stalking the national hurricane tracker... we were there last year during Labor Day week and got out right before they shut down the airport.


Me too. I'm from Oregon and am stalking the tracker and hoping one is there around the time we are. I was there last year and had four days left after it passed through. It really cleared the parks, Did frozen five times in a row with no lines. once we were the only people on the boats.


----------



## sjs314

Rich M said:


> Well looks like the hurricane activity is starting in the Atlantic.  Now I will be obsessing over the weather and reports all the way til October hoping that everything misses Disney this year.  Good luck to us all.



I had originally booked our trip from 9/3-9/7 the the lower room rates were great but DH said we needed to go later due to Hurricane threats so we switched to last week in October and I am also nervous about the weather for our trip


----------



## CoolBama

I know Disney hardly closes the parks for anything other than a tropical depression/hurricane. If this develops into a TD or Hurricane and they have to cancel the party, will they give you a refund?


----------



## andrniki

Erica_Haley said:


> I'm sorry if this has been answered, I've been following this thread for a couple months but my memory.... My mom is the only passholder in a our group of 4. If she buys our party tickets with her AP discount and we split up will the two of us have a problem getting in without my mom since she's the AP holder? My boyfriend was hoping to make ADR's for the two of us for my birthday and meet my mom and nephew at the party afterwards.


My friends are AP holders and bought our tickets.  My family got in with our discounted tickets without needing the AP holders with us.


----------



## grumpy28

CoolBama said:


> I know Disney hardly closes the parks for anything other than a tropical depression/hurricane. If this develops into a TD or Hurricane and they have to cancel the party, will they give you a refund?



If Disney cancels the party you will get a refund.


----------



## Dentam

Elsaalltheway said:


> Me too. I'm from Oregon and am stalking the tracker and hoping one is there around the time we are. I was there last year and had four days left after it passed through. It really cleared the parks, Did frozen five times in a row with no lines. once we were the only people on the boats.



Yeah, we noticed the crowds were pretty low even before it hit from all the people who canceled their trips or rescheduled I guess.  We were a little jealous of those staying through the hurricane, since we knew the parks would be dead after it!  We left on our originally scheduled departure flights, which were the evening before they shut down MCO.  It was a bit tense in there that evening!


----------



## Erica_Haley

Melanie230 said:


> My son is military and he is buying our MNSSHP tickets when we arrive.  He can't make it to the party so we checked, and they said no need for him to be with us when we go, just has to be there when they are purchased.


Thank you for your son's service!


Best Aunt said:


> Buying the tickets is one thing.  Using the tickets is another thing.
> 
> If the person buys over the phone, they can have the tickets mailed to them.  The person can hand you the tickets, assuming they order early enough.
> 
> If the person orders online, the tickets automatically end up in the buyer's My Disney Experience account.  For example, I bought a ticket.  It ended up in my MDE account.  I could then easily assign it to someone else who is in my MDE account.  But if I wanted to assign it to someone who is not in my MDE account, I don't know how to do it.  I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just saying that I can't tell you what to do.  If this is your situation, make sure you know what to do before the tickets are ordered.  When you order online, you also can have the tickets sent to you.
> 
> Shipping fee:
> U.S. Domestic Standard (U.S.P.S.) shipping: $0
> U.S. Domestic Express (UPS): $15
> International Express (UPS): $25



The MDE route sounds a bit complicated, and my luck, I'd totally mess it up. We aren't staying onsite, plus my boyfriend doesn't have a magicband, so I think it would just be easiest to have the tickets mailed to us. Thank you for all the information, it was incredibly helpful!


----------



## brockash

Looks like mugs have arrived:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/halloween-themed-refillable-mug.3699316/


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Dentam said:


> Yeah, we noticed the crowds were pretty low even before it hit from all the people who canceled their trips or rescheduled I guess.  We were a little jealous of those staying through the hurricane, since we knew the parks would be dead after it!  We left on our originally scheduled departure flights, which were the evening before they shut down MCO.  It was a bit tense in there that evening!


I bet. I'm glad you got out and got home ok. So did the kids start back to school today?


----------



## Dentam

Elsaalltheway said:


> I bet. I'm glad you got out and got home ok. So did the kids start back to school today?



I don't have kids but I think Denver schools started back last week.  In Oregon we always started after Labor Day.


----------



## ksromack

MIAMouseketeer said:


> So according to Pete Werner on today's DisUnplugged, Disney has raised capacity for the party from about 20-22k to over 30k! Having attended the first party, I'm sad to say I believe this. We didn't plan on riding any rides, but ended up doing so because it was so packed. It was the only thing you could do without excessive waits. We couldn't even trick or treat, take photopass photos (no characters) or get a bottle of water for that matter without excessive lines. If you are planning on attending the party and haven't listened to today's show, you should. I hope Disney is listening and make adjustments.


This was for the first party and I do believe because it was a "Media event" many people in the media received free tickets.  I do not believe that future parties will be like this first one!



FoxC63 said:


> I don't think this is true at all.  Your posts have helped many and I certainly appreciate the time you take to help others.  Keep up the great work!


I agree!



Cluelyss said:


> I know you don’t post pictures of yourself, but I’d love to see how your pics turned out with the fireworks in the background! An MK fireworks photo is on my bucket list for sure! Hopefully there’s a way to crop yourself out of the shot so we can see how that looks. And where is the photographer located that you used? Thanks so much!!


This location for fireworks is defi Italy a consideration!



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Nice ghost costume. Very traditional.
> FYI for those itching to point it out, yes, I know this isn't a ghost costume.


Lol!



Rich M said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...icane-season-coming-life-atlantic/1132669002/


Soooooooo I don't see much from this for early October.  When we went to the party at the end of Sept 2015 it definitely rained.....but gosh, It was just water.  I rather enjoyed the empty park


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Dentam said:


> I don't have kids but I think Denver schools started back last week.  In Oregon we always started after Labor Day.


I thought so too, but I had a friend whose kids started back monday, and then another friend started today.


----------



## Dentam

brockash said:


> Looks like mugs have arrived:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/halloween-themed-refillable-mug.3699316/



Thanks for sharing!  I just shared this with another thread of people watching for their arrival!


----------



## Rich M

ksromack said:


> Soooooooo I don't see much from this for early October.  When we went to the party at the end of Sept 2015 it definitely rained.....but gosh, It was just water.  I rather enjoyed the empty park



Yeah I know its awhile to go.  I am not so worried about the Disney portion as they are well equipped to handle things but I am going on my first cruise in the middle of my trip and I don't want a bad experience on my first trip in the Atlantic. Empty parks would defiantly be a plus as long as there was no major impact to live from the hurricane because I couldn't think about having fun if there was major suffering going on.


----------



## K&T

Hello! Thanks to everyone for all this info. It has helped me tremendously. A question regarding Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom at MNSSHP:

The Disney website says that when you pick up the party-exclusive Orange Bird sorcerer card at the Firehouse, you also get the regular card pack with it and that you "must register to play" in order to get this stuff. Is the registration just a matter of a CM quickly scanning our ticket and marking our wristbands? At parties up until now, has there ever been a long wait to get these cards? How much time should I allow for this? I am planning to enter with my family right at 4:00 on Sunday, 9/9. 

Also, just a general question about SotMK... Do the starter packs always have the same cards, or do they have a random assortment?

Thank you!


----------



## Rich M

Elsaalltheway said:


> I thought so too, but I had a friend whose kids started back monday, and then another friend started today.



Schools here in the Bay Area started second week of August this year.  Many school districts said they wanted to start getting closer to the college schedule.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Rich M said:


> Schools here in the Bay Area started second week of August this year.  Many school districts said they wanted to start getting closer to the college schedule.


Here in AZ they started back in July.


----------



## Cluelyss

K&T said:


> Hello! Thanks to everyone for all this info. It has helped me tremendously. A question regarding Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom at MNSSHP:
> 
> The Disney website says that when you pick up the party-exclusive Orange Bird sorcerer card at the Firehouse, you also get the regular card pack with it and that you "must register to play" in order to get this stuff. Is the registration just a matter of a CM quickly scanning our ticket and marking our wristbands? At parties up until now, has there ever been a long wait to get these cards? How much time should I allow for this? I am planning to enter with my family right at 4:00 on Sunday, 9/9.
> 
> Also, just a general question about SotMK... Do the starter packs always have the same cards, or do they have a random assortment?
> 
> Thank you!


We’ve always been able to pick up just the party card outside the fire house. They hand you a card and mark your band. Easy peasy. Our first party we hadn’t even registered to play SOTMK yet and had no problems getting our cards. We’ve never waited long to pick up the party cards, either. Registering to play, however, takes a bit longer. And the packs have random cards. Everyone in your group will get one.


----------



## K&T

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve always been able to pick up just the party card outside the fire house. They hand you a card and mark your band. Easy peasy. Our first party we hadn’t even registered to play SOTMK yet and had no problems getting our cards.



Thank you. Good to know. But, what if we want the party-exclusive card PLUS the starter pack? Then we have to go inside the Firehouse and register? How long does that take?


----------



## Chelsey Boren

MIAMouseketeer said:


> If you plan on lining up after BOG, be prepared to spend most of the party in line. Line for Moana was 3 hrs when we went and that was early in the night.


----------



## Pdollar88

sjs314 said:


> I had originally booked our trip from 9/3-9/7 the the lower room rates were great but DH said we needed to go later due to Hurricane threats so we switched to last week in October and I am also nervous about the weather for our trip



I’ll be there from 9/5-9/10. I’m really hoping nothing develops. The article was helpful. Hoping for more information from weather predictions. Hoping the “second weekend in September” means the 15th.


----------



## monique5

CoolBama said:


> I know Disney hardly closes the parks for anything other than a tropical depression/hurricane. If this develops into a TD or Hurricane and they have to cancel the party, will they give you a refund?



Yes. You can look at the 2017 & 2016 MNSSHP Threads to see what other options were available for refunds.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Pdollar88 said:


> I’ll be there from 9/5-9/10. I’m really hoping nothing develops. The article was helpful. Hoping for more information from weather predictions. Hoping the “second weekend in September” means the 15th.


Thats when I'm there, But I'm ok with that.


----------



## Pdollar88

Elsaalltheway said:


> Thats when I'm there, But I'm ok with that.


Have you weathered storms before? I did when I was on the CP, but am nervous about it!


----------



## cakebaker

Rich M said:


> Well looks like the hurricane activity is starting in the Atlantic.  Now I will be obsessing over the weather and reports all the way til October hoping that everything misses Disney this year.  Good luck to us all.



Shhhhh....I have a week at WDW in mid October, followed by a cruise. I can get to WDW regardless, but if that ship doesn't sail......


----------



## VAtink

Pdollar88 said:


> I’ll be there from 9/5-9/10. I’m really hoping nothing develops. The article was helpful. Hoping for more information from weather predictions. Hoping the “second weekend in September” means the 15th.



Haha, and here I am hoping the second weekend means the 8th!  

We actually fully expect a rainy trip this time around, we've had two trips in a row now with no rain, not even the afternoon thunder storm.  Our luck cannot be that good three trips in a row!


----------



## Karen46

grumpy28 said:


> Y'all hurricane watchers care to share a link? We are heading down on Friday. Had to delay our trip last year 2 weeks due to Irma. Hoping we don't have to do that again!



we lost our whole trip last year and are heading down soon, Please not again.


----------



## emmabelle

No hurricanes please!!!


We were there Labor Day week last year and we got out the day before they closed MCO, but I spent the whole week watching it and worrying about it.  Ughhhhhh


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Pdollar88 said:


> Have you weathered storms before? I did when I was on the CP, but am nervous about it!


I did, last year. The park closed for a day and a half. The resorts were really good about prices of food and keeping people entertained. They were also good about giving refunds on unused park days. The hotels are also very well built and a lot of locals go to the hotels so that says something.


----------



## Best Aunt

K&T said:


> A question regarding Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom at MNSSHP:
> 
> The Disney website says that when you pick up the party-exclusive Orange Bird sorcerer card at the Firehouse, you also get the regular card pack with it and that you "must register to play" in order to get this stuff. Is the registration just a matter of a CM quickly scanning our ticket and marking our wristbands? At parties up until now, has there ever been a long wait to get these cards? How much time should I allow for this? I am planning to enter with my family right at 4:00 on Sunday, 9/9.





Cluelyss said:


> We’ve always been able to pick up just the party card outside the fire house. They hand you a card and mark your band. Easy peasy.



That was my experience at the first MNSSHP.  But I only wanted the one card, to give to a friend.  I didn’t want a pack.


----------



## DaisyNY

Planned a last minute-needed getaway with two friends...have been caregiving to my mom for the past several months, and hubby and kids decided I needed to use our DVC points before they are gone...Rain, Hurricane, Bad Weather...GO AWAY! We're heading to MNSSHP on 9/16!


----------



## K&T

Has anyone ever spotted any MNSSHP postcards anywhere at the park? Or just any general Halloween-related Disney postcards in MK? Where would be the best place to find them, if so? A Google search has not turned up anything.


----------



## doodlemama

Haley R said:


> I didn't know they were talking about once Jack and Sally came out. I thought they were talking about their total time. That's why I was so confused. I wasn't making a big deal about it at all.


I am so sorry my post was confusing. Clearly that was not my intention. I was trying to answer quickly but we got an Line around 3:30 PM. The line started to get very long shortly before 4 PM and by 4:30 PM it was two hours long. Once Jack and Sally came out we only waited 10 minutes to meet them. I hope that clears up any confusion!


----------



## Pdollar88

VAtink said:


> Haha, and here I am hoping the second weekend means the 8th!
> 
> We actually fully expect a rainy trip this time around, we've had two trips in a row now with no rain, not even the afternoon thunder storm.  Our luck cannot be that good three trips in a row!


Me too! Not a drop of rain last two trips. But I’m prepared for and fine with rain only!


----------



## emmabelle

Well so now I keep looking at weather forecasts.  Sounds like the 9/3 party could be very wet.  Glad I held off on tickets, I would have been so cranky.


----------



## emmabelle

Two days of straight rain in May, really don’t want to do that again.  

Although we do look pretty fab in our ponchos


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Not directly MNSSHP related, but Green Poison Apple Stein news:  https://twitter.com/wdwnt/status/1034914036696137729?s=21

Separately, this looks like it would take up a lot of room in my already too crowded miscellaneous cup/mug shelf.


----------



## Dentam

emmabelle said:


> Well so now I keep looking at weather forecasts.  Sounds like the 9/3 party could be very wet.  Glad I held off on tickets, I would have been so cranky.



That's my party day. 

Maybe someone should start a separate hurricane watch thread.


----------



## chicagoshannon

emmabelle said:


> Two days of straight rain in May, really don’t want to do that again.
> 
> Although we do look pretty fab in our ponchos


Almost our entire week was straight rain in May.  It was not very fun.  Really hoping it sticks to just afternoon showers this time!


----------



## Pdollar88

Well - I’ve got my bands ready for my Halloween trip! 

And am now mentally reminding myself that I may miss out on things due to weather. Going to try to not live in worry during my last 7 days before I fly.


----------



## amalone1013

Pdollar88 said:


> Well - I’ve got my bands ready for my Halloween trip!
> 
> And am now mentally reminding myself that I may miss out on things due to weather. Going to try to not live in worry during my last 7 days before I fly.


I might have to steal this idea... 


Dentam said:


> That's my party day.
> 
> Maybe someone should start a separate hurricane watch thread.


Shhhhh... I already have DH analyzing the weather and driving me bonkers. He was terrible about Irma last year... I was pretty darn zen about the whole thing considering we were supposed to be getting married!


----------



## Elsaalltheway

Pdollar88 said:


> Well - I’ve got my bands ready for my Halloween trip!
> 
> And am now mentally reminding myself that I may miss out on things due to weather. Going to try to not live in worry during my last 7 days before I fly.


We fly out in eight days. Still eight days too many.


----------



## Dentam

> Shhhhh... I already have DH analyzing the weather and driving me bonkers. He was terrible about Irma last year... I was pretty darn zen about the whole thing considering we were supposed to be getting married!



I was wondering about you guys last year since I knew you were getting married in FL!  Then I saw your TR and was happy to see that everything went well.  Had to be stressful though!


----------



## Disneylover99

billyjobobb said:


> *I'm more worried about 90 degrees and humid than any rain that might come along.*
> 
> My husband is from Minnesota and our last trip in early 2016 the temp dropped into the 40s. We were in line in shorts and all the cast members had wool coats and Disney had handed out handwarmers for them. To us it was kinda nice temps.



It depends on your party priority’s. Rain has the potential to move, delay or cancel particular meet and greets. Shows can be delayed or cancelled. Many characters can be missing from the parades. I’ll take the heat over the rain at MNSSHP.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Leoj12 said:


> I assume this is allowed...if not, please feel free to appropriately discipline me.  -


Thanks! Didn’t realize it may be against the rules so I appreciate you sharing. I take all the blame if it comes down!

Man theyre really bummed about this year.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

It is definitely not against any rules to post a DIS Unplugged YouTube video!


----------



## amalone1013

Dentam said:


> I was wondering about you guys last year since I knew you were getting married in FL!  Then I saw your TR and was happy to see that everything went well.  Had to be stressful though!


Yes, I just don't want to have to threaten to stuff him in a suitcase again. Especially as we won't have suitcases this weekend, just backpacks


----------



## bek

My grandson wants to see Stitch. He doesn't care if it's Elvis Stitch or regular Stitch. Does regular Stitch do an M&G somewhere? Rather not wait in the long Elvis Stitch lines if there's another option to meet Stitch somewhere during our trip.


----------



## monique5

Pdollar88 said:


> Well - I’ve got my bands ready for my Halloween trip!
> 
> And am now mentally reminding myself that I may miss out on things due to weather. Going to try to not live in worry during my last 7 days before I fly.



Sweet! We did this last year, green and purple looks good too! So we had to get Christmas colors for our December trip too.


----------



## Pdollar88

monique5 said:


> Sweet! We did this last year, green and purple looks good too! So we had to get Christmas colors for our December trip too.


I did green and red for my MVMCP trip last year! I like the sound of green/purple for Halloween - very Maleficent!


----------



## chicagoshannon

bek said:


> My grandson wants to see Stitch. He doesn't care if it's Elvis Stitch or regular Stitch. Does regular Stitch do an M&G somewhere? Rather not wait in the long Elvis Stitch lines if there's another option to meet Stitch somewhere during our trip.


yes.  regular Stitch meets in the same location( Stitch's great escape) every day in the MK.  He can get a longish line so try to go by about 10am for little to no wait.


----------



## Haley R

doodlemama said:


> I am so sorry my post was confusing. Clearly that was not my intention. I was trying to answer quickly but we got an Line around 3:30 PM. The line started to get very long shortly before 4 PM and by 4:30 PM it was two hours long. Once Jack and Sally came out we only waited 10 minutes to meet them. I hope that clears up any confusion!


Yep I got it now lol.


----------



## greg9x

K&T said:


> Thank you. Good to know. But, what if we want the party-exclusive card PLUS the starter pack? Then we have to go inside the Firehouse and register? How long does that take?



At our party they were just giving out the daily pack when we asked, they were just moving people through.

Normally you have to scan your bands to get the daily pack 

To register to play takes 5-10 minutes depending on how much explanation you need... Everyone needs to scan their band in the party, and you go through a demo.   Of course it also depends on how many in front of you are registering.  There are 1-3 CM's usually running registrations.


----------



## grumpy28

emmabelle said:


> Well so now I keep looking at weather forecasts.  Sounds like the 9/3 party could be very wet.  Glad I held off on tickets, I would have been so cranky.



Where are you seeing a very wet forecast for 9/3? Googling the weather is showing just a chance of thunderstorms mostly. Of course I read the link that @Rich M posted, but that just mentioned a chance for something to develop. Give me your sources! I need to stay up all night reading about what weather may or may not come!


----------



## Rich M

grumpy28 said:


> Where are you seeing a very wet forecast for 9/3? Googling the weather is showing just a chance of thunderstorms mostly. Of course I read the link that @Rich M posted, but that just mentioned a chance for something to develop. Give me your sources! I need to stay up all night reading about what weather may or may not come!



I just see the normal thunderstorm activity that is normal during September.


----------



## grumpy28

Rich M said:


> I just see the normal thunderstorm activity that is normal during September.



Glad to hear that! I thought I was missing something!


----------



## K&T

greg9x said:


> At our party they were just giving out the daily pack when we asked, they were just moving people through.
> 
> Normally you have to scan your bands to get the daily pack
> 
> To register to play takes 5-10 minutes depending on how much explanation you need... Everyone needs to scan their band in the party, and you go through a demo.   Of course it also depends on how many in front of you are registering.  There are 1-3 CM's usually running registrations.



Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## Katlaf35

Pdollar88 said:


> Well - I’ve got my bands ready for my Halloween trip!
> 
> Any tips you can give me on getting this to work?  What kind of screwdriver did you use?   I attempted this last Christmas using an eyeglass screwdriver and had no luck. Would love to do this for the Halloween Party.  Thank you!


----------



## K&T

Deleting this post because I found an answer.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Rich M said:


> Well looks like the hurricane activity is starting in the Atlantic.  Now I will be obsessing over the weather and reports all the way til October hoping that everything misses Disney this year.  Good luck to us all.



HA!  Watching that wave develop more by the hour.


----------



## Rich M

grumpy28 said:


> Glad to hear that! I thought I was missing something!



That was looking at Accu-weather in case anybody wanted to check my source for that.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

grumpy28 said:


> Y'all hurricane watchers care to share a link? We are heading down on Friday. Had to delay our trip last year 2 weeks due to Irma. Hoping we don't have to do that again!



So you don't have to wait for a news story.  
https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=5


----------



## sugcarol

I'm in the same boat, we check in Saturday but there is nothing we can  do if weather causes a problem.  Get me in the air in Texas and land me in Orlando. I'd rather shlog through rain at Disney than stay home. I have ponchos, umbrellas, plastic bags. I will be disappointed if some rides are down or MNSSHP has some closures but we will deal with it. We wouldn't be the only ones affected. One of the best trips we ever had was in September and I can remember standing in a rain puddle in front of Japan that covered my shoes, never saw so much rain in my life. Party on kids!


----------



## jenjersnap

sugcarol said:


> I'm in the same boat, we check in Saturday but there is nothing we can  do if weather causes a problem.  Get me in the air in Texas and land me in Orlando. I'd rather shlog through rain at Disney than stay home. I have ponchos, umbrellas, plastic bags. I will be disappointed if some rides are down or MNSSHP has some closures but we will deal with it. We wouldn't be the only ones affected. One of the best trips we ever had was in September and I can remember standing in a rain puddle in front of Japan that covered my shoes, never saw so much rain in my life. Party on kids!



Yep, just PLEASE, please let our flight down to MCO happen, everything else we will deal with as/if it happens.


----------



## Dug720

ILoveMyDVC said:


> So you don't have to wait for a news story.
> https://www.nhc.noaa.gov/gtwo.php?basin=atlc&fdays=5



Translation: The POTENTIAL thing is barely off the coast of Africa in 5 days per the models.


----------



## Pdollar88

I used a dynamite screwdriver Philips #0. It’s got a nice sturdy handle and is longer than those in the eyeglasses kits. Don’t know if I’m allowed to link out - purchased on Amazon.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Dug720 said:


> Translation: The POTENTIAL thing is barely off the coast of Africa in 5 days per the models.



Yes - so was Irma - went from nothing to TD to TS to Hurricane practically over night.  Not quite but close enough.  The USA Today story is just insane - could be two 
"One storm could spin up in the Caribbean over the next few days and affect Florida over the Labor Day weekend. Looking further ahead, "there is the potential for two or three tropical features spinning over the Atlantic by the second weekend in September," AccuWeather meteorologist Dan Kottlowski said."


----------



## Katlaf35

Pdollar88 said:


> I used a dynamite screwdriver Philips #0. It’s got a nice sturdy handle and is longer than those in the eyeglasses kits. Don’t know if I’m allowed to link out - purchased on Amazon.



Perfect!  I will try it. Thank you


----------



## Dug720

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Yes - so was Irma - went from nothing to TD to TS to Hurricane practically over night.  Not quite but close enough.  The USA Today story is just insane - could be two
> "One storm could spin up in the Caribbean over the next few days and affect Florida over the Labor Day weekend. Looking further ahead, "there is the potential for two or three tropical features spinning over the Atlantic by the second weekend in September," AccuWeather meteorologist Dan Kottlowski said."



Call me crazy, but I tend to trust the National Hurricane Center over USA Today.


----------



## SaintsManiac

Please stop the hurricane stuff in here.


----------



## Pdollar88

Eager for the reports from this Friday. Hoping that’ll round out our picture of the parties for this year.


----------



## Momma_Lanier

Dentam said:


> That's my party day.
> 
> Maybe someone should start a separate hurricane watch thread.



Ours too! Hoping for good weather! I know my 3 littles would not like being in the rain all night.


----------



## scrappinginontario

We went to Tues night’s party and had a great time!  We were delayed leaving our resort by 2 hours as I waited for the lightening to pass.  Caught a bus around 5:15 then we’re delayed by an accident close to the MK that had traffic backed up so arrived at the MK byvabiyt 5:45.

It rained for the first hour or so we were there but it didn’t dampen our spirits!  Our goal was to ride rides, trick or treat, watch the fireworks and the parade.  

Most rides were walk-ons or near walk-ons. Waited 35 mins for 7 dwarfs mine train but that was right at 7:00 and our choice.  Since it was running we went on in case the rain came back and they shut it down again.

Ended up going on 11 rides, visited all but 2 t or t stations (many more than once), watched the fireworks from Frontierland bridge (personally wouldn’t do that again) then called it s a night.  I could see on my dd’s face that while she was willing to watch it she was concerned about beingbfrightened.  I didn’t want to frighten her so made the choice to skip the parade and t or t instead.  

Very happy with our choices and enjoyed the party although will go  to mvmcp next time as that party just works better for our family.


----------



## Shandeeh

We arrive on Sunday 9/16 and don't have anything planned that day. We get in at like, 6am. Would it be ridiculous to get a party ticket that night, even though we already have one for 9/18?


----------



## Haley R

Shandeeh said:


> We arrive on Sunday 9/16 and don't have anything planned that day. We get in at like, 6am. Would it be ridiculous to get a party ticket that night, even though we already have one for 9/18?


I don’t think it’s ridiculous if you have the extra money to spend. We’re going in October and land at 9 am but we are doing the party that night and the one 2 days later.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

bek said:


> My grandson wants to see Stitch. He doesn't care if it's Elvis Stitch or regular Stitch. Does regular Stitch do an M&G somewhere? Rather not wait in the long Elvis Stitch lines if there's another option to meet Stitch somewhere during our trip.


You can also book a breakfast at O’Hana. Stitch and Lilo are there. They come to each table so you can take pics and have them sign autograph books. They are only at the breakfast seating.


----------



## Shandeeh

Haley R said:


> I don’t think it’s ridiculous if you have the extra money to spend. We’re going in October and land at 9 am but we are doing the party that night and the one 2 days later.



Is there enough to do to fill two parties? We have never been to WDW before so we just don't want to waste the money if not. We also were looking at adding a day to our tickets and maybe doing the night at one of the other parks.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Shandeeh said:


> Is there enough to do to fill two parties? We have never been to WDW before so we just don't want to waste the money if not. We also were looking at adding a day to our tickets and maybe doing the night at one of the other parks.



That would depend on what you want to do during the party. Do you want to do a lot of M&G? Rides? Parade & Fireworks? ToT? Magic Shots?

Some of the M&G lines get crazy and it can eat up a lot of the party time. I think I read a few pages ago that Moana’s line got to 3 hours wait at some point.


----------



## Shandeeh

GirlDreamer said:


> That would depend on what you want to do during the party. Do you want to do a lot of M&G? Rides? Parade & Fireworks? ToT? Magic Shots?
> 
> Some of the M&G lines get crazy and it can eat up a lot of the party time. I think I read a few pages ago that Moana’s line got to 3 hours wait at some point.



The only M&G we definitely want to do are the Winnie The Pooh characters and Elvis Stitch. Everything else we are ok missing. We definitely want to do rides, the parade, fireworks, villain show, ToT and as many magic shots as we can.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Pdollar88 said:


> I used a dynamite screwdriver Philips #0. It’s got a nice sturdy handle and is longer than those in the eyeglasses kits. Don’t know if I’m allowed to link out - purchased on Amazon.



Just FYI, you can post that link, no worries.  

If by chance you post a link that is not permitted, the board software will filter the URL and it'll show up as www.****.com", or something similar.


----------



## Dentam

Shandeeh said:


> The only M&G we definitely want to do are the Winnie The Pooh characters and Elvis Stitch. Everything else we are ok missing. We definitely want to do rides, the parade, fireworks, villain show, ToT and as many magic shots as we can.



You can just see how you feel after the first party.  September dates (other than the first party) don't usually sell out I don't think.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

scrappinginontario said:


> We went to Tues night’s party and had a great time!  We were delayed leaving our resort by 2 hours as I waited for the lightening to pass.  Caught a bus around 5:15 then we’re delayed by an accident close to the MK that had traffic backed up so arrived at the MK byvabiyt 5:45.
> 
> It rained for the first hour or so we were there but it didn’t dampen our spirits!  Our goal was to ride rides, trick or treat, watch the fireworks and the parade.
> 
> Most rides were walk-ons or near walk-ons. Waited 35 mins for 7 dwarfs mine train but that was right at 7:00 and our choice.  Since it was running we went on in case the rain came back and they shut it down again.
> 
> Ended up going on 11 rides, visited all but 2 t or t stations (many more than once), watched the fireworks from Frontierland bridge (personally wouldn’t do that again) then called it s a night.  I could see on my dd’s face that while she was willing to watch it she was concerned about beingbfrightened.  I didn’t want to frighten her so made the choice to skip the parade and t or t instead.
> 
> Very happy with our choices and enjoyed the party although will go  to mvmcp next time as that party just works better for our family.



Sounds like a near-perfect night to me (minus the early rain of course).  Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## sherlockmiles

jenjersnap said:


> Yep, just PLEASE, please let our flight down to MCO happen, everything else we will deal with as/if it happens.



We went down for Irma last year - this was our attitude.
DH thinks it was our best disney trip.


----------



## LaurieL58

sherlockmiles said:


> We went down for Irma last year - this was our attitude.
> DH thinks it was our best disney trip.


I went down 2 days earlier than planned last year so I'd be there when they closed the airport. That was really the best trip ever! I keep telling everybody I'm going to head back down as soon as I see another hurricane headed to Orlando! I'm scheduled for the exact same time this year and I'm planning to schedule again for the same time next year.


----------



## Melanie230

Best Aunt said:


> Buying the tickets is one thing.  Using the tickets is another thing.
> 
> If the person buys over the phone, they can have the tickets mailed to them.  The person can hand you the tickets, assuming they order early enough.
> 
> If the person orders online, the tickets automatically end up in the buyer's My Disney Experience account.  For example, I bought a ticket.  It ended up in my MDE account.  I could then easily assign it to someone else who is in my MDE account.  But if I wanted to assign it to someone who is not in my MDE account, I don't know how to do it.  I'm not saying it can't be done, I'm just saying that I can't tell you what to do.  If this is your situation, make sure you know what to do before the tickets are ordered.  When you order online, you also can have the tickets sent to you.
> 
> Shipping fee:
> U.S. Domestic Standard (U.S.P.S.) shipping: $0
> U.S. Domestic Express (UPS): $15
> International Express (UPS): $25



Correct...BUT the Military MNSSHP tickets can NOT be bought online or over the phone.  They must be purchased in person.  When we arrive we will go buy these tickets with our son.


----------



## mum22girlz

Dentam said:


> Yeah, we noticed the crowds were pretty low even before it hit from all the people who canceled their trips or rescheduled I guess.  We were a little jealous of those staying through the hurricane, since we knew the parks would be dead after it!  We left on our originally scheduled departure flights, which were the evening before they shut down MCO.  It was a bit tense in there that evening!





sherlockmiles said:


> We went down for Irma last year - this was our attitude.
> DH thinks it was our best disney trip.



We were down during Matthew and were "stranded" at the Poly. Best.Trip.Ever! We even got an extended stay! Then last year I was down at a conference the week of Labor Day and my family was supposed to fly down the day they closed the airport for Irma. I ended up cancelling the trip for my family, and flew home early. I went to EPCOT the day before they closed down the airport and the place was dead! It was crazy! My flight was pretty close to when they closed down the airport. Will this year be hurricane #3 for me? I hope not . . . but as long as I can get down there on schedule, I will be happy! We'll take the rest of it as it comes.


----------



## Melanie230

Rich M said:


> Schools here in the Bay Area started second week of August this year.  Many school districts said they wanted to start getting closer to the college schedule.



North Carolina schools went back August 27


----------



## gerryrobinson

Cluelyss said:


> I’d watch reports on Moana - you may need to line up earlier than 5:15 if you want to be done around 6.



Tuesday August 28th party. Supposed to be third smallest crowds according to touring plans. Family well in front of us were in line at 455 and they finished at 635. We got in line at 610 and were done at 750.


----------



## emmabelle

grumpy28 said:


> Where are you seeing a very wet forecast for 9/3? Googling the weather is showing just a chance of thunderstorms mostly. Of course I read the link that @Rich M posted, but that just mentioned a chance for something to develop. Give me your sources! I need to stay up all night reading about what weather may or may not come!





Rich M said:


> I just see the normal thunderstorm activity that is normal during September.





Dug720 said:


> Translation: The POTENTIAL thing is barely off the coast of Africa in 5 days per the models.





I never said it was a hurricane?  I actually know that a hurricane isn't going to reach Florida that quickly when it is barely off the coast of Africa.  Jeesh 

What I said was it _*COULD be very rainy.  *_I personally wouldn't want to spend the extra cash to have some rides closed, wear a poncho and have soaking wet feet all night.  My niece was at the party on Tuesday night and she felt the rain did put a damper on the night.




Ch 6 Orlando news this morning -

"By Sunday and into your Labor Day, some computer models are hinting at the possibility of a weak tropical wave tracking near Florida," Campos said. "The timing of higher rain chances will be difficult to pinpoint due to some model inconsistencies, so the forecast will continue to remain at 50-60 percent, for now. We will continue to watch each model run and bring you the latest."



I agree that a new thread should be created if dissers want to discuss the weather.  I just was making a comment and didn't realize it would turn into something else.


----------



## gerryrobinson

OldSchoolReasons said:


> How long was the wait for the Tweedles/QoH?



Just before fireworks, there was about 20 people in front of us and it took about 30 mins. They also took a 5 min break to go play 'Croce' during that time.


----------



## Luna81

gerryrobinson said:


> Tuesday August 28th party. Supposed to be third smallest crowds according to touring plans. Family well in front of us were in line at 455 and they finished at 635. We got in line at 610 and were done at 750.


We skipped Moana because after Jack and Sallie she was still 75 minutes. I think the big thing there is her line was covered. So people who may not have waited went ahead and did because of the rain. Maybe. seems like a possibility.


----------



## ninafeliz

What are the chances that I will be able to get the AP pin and shirt at the October 26th party?  Do they typically sell out?  I hate to pay ebay prices if I can actually buy them in person, but am getting antsy waiting (not that I've even seen the shirt in my size on ebay anyway, but I did look a couple of times).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Shandeeh said:


> We arrive on Sunday 9/16 and don't have anything planned that day. We get in at like, 6am. Would it be ridiculous to get a party ticket that night, even though we already have one for 9/18?


  You’ve mentioned that this is your first trip so for many reasons I would not personally add the party. 

 If you are arriving at 6am is it safe to assume you’ve been up travelling most/all of the night?  Do you have children with you? Even with a down day on the Sunday I would want to be well rested and get my clock reset and ready to start our trip Monday!  Disney trips are long, long days/nights and the times that we’ve tried to do too much on day 1, we’ve felt it by day 2 or 3 and it’s a tougher few days.  

While excited to get started I think a good night’s sleep would better help you.  If you go to the party Sunday you will be starting your trip with 2 nights of very little sleep.  We left Tuesday’s party around 12:15 but didn’t get back to our room until almost 1:30am.  I don’t think that travel time is unrealistic.  I think it’s easy to underestimate how long it takes to get from A to B at Disney.

If you’re not doing the characters you would be doing rides and extras.  The ‘extras’ parade, fireworks, stage show, trick or treating you will be be able to do in 1 Party.

And, this may just be me but, I would want to wait and do rides the first time with ‘normal’ wait times.  On Tuesday the majority of rides were walk-on or close to it.  If my first experience was that then when I had to wait in normal lines I would always find them long rather than realistic as I’d be comparing them to my party experience rather than regular park days.  Does that make any sense?

Any way, these are just my thoughts and the reasons why I would choose not to add a second party.



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sounds like a near-perfect night to me (minus the early rain of course).  Thanks for sharing your experience.


  We did!  Thanks!!


----------



## IceQueen182

billyjobobb said:


> Some of us are coming from far away (Oregon) for a once every couple of years event. We don't have the opportunity for a bad night. I have one shot at seeing the fireworks for the next 2 years and if that means a dessert party, so be it. We leave in 3 weeks and I'm doing 32 hours of overtime this week. Dinner will be on the cheap for a few weeks. It will all be worth it. I'm already shelling out over $10,000 for this trip......





DisneyWishes14 said:


> billyjobobb, you don't need to defend your spending decisions.  The fireworks are important to you, so you've chosen to spend some money to make them more enjoyable for you and your family.  We also did the Hallowishes dessert party and, for us, it was the highlight of our party.  The desserts were delicious, the CM's were wonderful and to be able to sit and just enjoy the event was great.



I really appreciate hearing from those who have good feedback on the dessert party!  This is one thing I'm struggling with for our MNSSHP night on 10/5.  My DD 6 really wants to try a lot of the party treats, and I think she'll be wiped out by 10 p.m., so I thought the Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party might be a good way for her to sample mini sized treats and have a seat to watch the fireworks.  

Question for those who did the dessert party without parade viewing (which we don't have)- were you able to fit in watching the first parade, and still manage to get pre-fireworks treats before the fireworks started?  Any suggestions for when to check in for the dessert party and how to make it all work?  The logistics seem challenging. Thank you!!


----------



## Rich M

My bad for starting the weather talk in here. Didn't know people would get upset by that.


----------



## RJstanis

PrincessMamma4 said:


> You can also book a breakfast at O’Hana. Stitch and Lilo are there. They come to each table so you can take pics and have them sign autograph books. They are only at the breakfast seating.



This is our favorite breakfast/character meal. Fun and relaxing meal, highly recommend. Food is nothing special but it is good and plentiful.



Shandeeh said:


> Is there enough to do to fill two parties? We have never been to WDW before so we just don't want to waste the money if not. We also were looking at adding a day to our tickets and maybe doing the night at one of the other parks.



There is absolutely enough to do two parties, it's just a personal opinion if there's a value in doing two or more parties is all subjective. I like what someone else said, commit to one and then decide after that if you want/need to do a second one, first.



Melanie230 said:


> Correct...BUT the Military MNSSHP tickets can NOT be bought online or over the phone.  They must be purchased in person.  When we arrive we will go buy these tickets with our son.



Unless you are staying at SoG, then I believe you can order your MNSHHP ahead of time as well as other discounted tickets. But obviously you need specific military backgrounds to stay there (veterans can stay there all next month fyi!)


----------



## RJstanis

Rich M said:


> My bad for starting the weather talk in here. Didn't know people would get upset by that.



I think it was an excellent topic to bring up and consider 

No matter what your opinion is, ignoring the possibility doesn't mean it won't go away  I say control what you can, prepare for the worst, and let the rest go


----------



## grumpy28

RJstanis said:


> I think it was an excellent topic to bring up and consider



I agree. If people are bothered by it, maybe they should skip the posts. Like I have done for many, many times on topics that don't pertain to me (I'm looking at you dessert party!).


----------



## AntimonyER

RJstanis said:


> This is our favorite breakfast/character meal. Fun and relaxing meal, highly recommend. Food is nothing special but it is good and plentiful.



Except the juice!

I'm kind of happy to hear there is a silver lining to the rain, ie shorter lines. We are going on Oct. 16th and it's not really flexible without really messing up our schedule.


----------



## SaintsManiac

grumpy28 said:


> I agree. If people are bothered by it, maybe they should skip the posts. Like I have done for many, many times on topics that don't pertain to me (I'm looking at you dessert party!).





Feel free to quote me directly next time. There's nothing wrong with discussing weather. There is something wrong with inciting panic about something that is not happening.


----------



## sherlockmiles

LaurieL58 said:


> I went down 2 days earlier than planned last year so I'd be there when they closed the airport. That was really the best trip ever! I keep telling everybody I'm going to head back down as soon as I see another hurricane headed to Orlando! I'm scheduled for the exact same time this year and I'm planning to schedule again for the same time next year.



We ended up going down 1 day early - southwest was allowing certain reservations to be changed without penalty.
Disney handled the hurricane fantastically.
We had planned to attend that same week this year, too but had to cancel.  We'll be there that same week (week after labor day) next year though!  DH is already talking about the trip!  I can't wait to make reservations...


----------



## Rich M

SaintsManiac said:


> Feel free to quote me directly next time. There's nothing wrong with discussing weather. There is something wrong with inciting panic about something that is not happening.



That was not my intention at all. Sorry for anybody that might have panicked. Someone was kind enough to start a thread so if everyone doesn't mind if we can move on from this topic and discuss it there. https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-watch-2018.3703825/#post-59680079

 That way we don't get this thread shut down. This one is helping too many people.


----------



## Elsaalltheway

sherlockmiles said:


> We went down for Irma last year - this was our attitude.
> DH thinks it was our best disney trip.


Yes, me too. I was there for Irma too and I loved it. Went to the MNSSHP right after and it was so empty most rides were walk on. There was a long line at space mtn once and just skipped that but came out of there with four bags of candy. I watched a group of kids walk out with full pillow cases full of candy. They were holding them with both of their hands. It would have filled my whole carry on case. LOL. The parade was great, show was great, fireworks, great. All of it. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## Haley R

Shandeeh said:


> Is there enough to do to fill two parties? We have never been to WDW before so we just don't want to waste the money if not. We also were looking at adding a day to our tickets and maybe doing the night at one of the other parks.


This will be our first time doing the Halloween parties and I think there is more than enough to do in two parties, BUT we are planning on meeting quite a few characters so that will take up a lot of our time. 

It also might be fun if you got a normal ticket instead and enjoyed one of the other parks. I think you’re the only one that can decide what is more important to you.


----------



## Melanie230

Not MNSSHP tickets.  Per WDW site and conversations I had over the phone they must be purchased in person.

*Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?*

Direct From Walt Disney World:
These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! They can not be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.

From Shades of Green:
You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green’s Ticket Office
Shades of Green will ship these tickets for a fee. You can call them at : (407) 824-1403 and they will email you the forms that you need


----------



## RJstanis

Melanie230 said:


> Not MNSSHP tickets.  Per WDW site and conversations I had over the phone they must be purchased in person.
> 
> *Where Can You Purchase These Specially Priced Tickets?*
> 
> Direct From Walt Disney World:
> These special tickets must be purchased in person (with proper military ID) from Walt Disney World ticket or Guest Relations locations! They can not be pre-purchased over the phone or internet.
> 
> From Shades of Green:
> You may also purchase these special tickets in person at Shades of Green’s Ticket Office
> Shades of Green will ship these tickets for a fee. You can call them at : (407) 824-1403 and they will email you the forms that you need



They must have changed it then. When I looked earlier in the year you could order them ahead of time via mail/fax after filling out a form so you could have the tickets in order to book FP. I had considered staying there next month but decided not to. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## SnowWhite2000

IceQueen182 said:


> Question for those who did the dessert party without parade viewing (which we don't have)- were you able to fit in watching the first parade, and still manage to get pre-fireworks treats before the fireworks started?  Any suggestions for when to check in for the dessert party and how to make it all work?  The logistics seem challenging. Thank you!!


This is my question, too! How can I watch the first parade and still do the dessert party? Two little kids, will do much better with seating for fireworks. Don't want to miss the parade, but probably unable to stay up for the second one. Is there a recommended parade viewing location that will allow us to get to the dessert party in time for treats, after the parade passes? I initially wanted to watch the parade from Frontierland, but I don't see any way to make it all the way back to Tomorrowland, get desserts and watch the fireworks. If we're in the Hub for the first parade, it seems like we could make it easier, but then how long do we have to stake out a spot for the parade in advance? My kids don't do great at night in heavy crowds, my party is on Sept. 28. Pros and cons of first parade plus dessert party (with no parade viewing included) seem to be a challenge for me. Thanks for any input.


----------



## GirlDreamer

RJstanis said:


> They must have changed it then. When I looked earlier in the year you could order them ahead of time via mail/fax after filling out a form so you could have the tickets in order to book FP. I had considered staying there next month but decided not to. Thanks for letting me know!



I don’t know anything about military tickets, but looking at the post you quoted it looks like you still can. If you look at the second bullet point under Shades of Green it says:



> Shades of Green will ship these tickets for a fee. You can call them at : (407) 824-1403 and they will email you the forms that you need


----------



## SquashBanana

GirlDreamer said:


> I don’t know anything about military tickets, but looking at the post you quoted it looks like you still can. If you look at the second bullet point under Shades of Green it says:



This is correct. My father-in-law is retired military and was able to purchase our tickets and have them shipped (shipping was $10 via FedEx I believe). He had to fill out the form with his military credentials and fax it back. Roughly a week later, the tickets were in his mailbox. He then gave them to me and I linked them in my MDE. This happened back in May shortly after they went on sale.


----------



## princess_jamie

I arrive on the 15th  I'm hoping second weekend in September means it gets it out of its system between the 7-9th. I think it's just cross your fingers and keep checking back for now..


----------



## WiWe

Im not sure how to quote but as for the military MNSSHP tickets via Shades of Green they can be bought early.  I bought ours via the form from Shades of Green and had our tickets mailed to us for our upcoming trip in Sept.    If buying from WDW gates is when they have to bought in person


----------



## Cluelyss

SnowWhite2000 said:


> This is my question, too! How can I watch the first parade and still do the dessert party? Two little kids, will do much better with seating for fireworks. Don't want to miss the parade, but probably unable to stay up for the second one. Is there a recommended parade viewing location that will allow us to get to the dessert party in time for treats, after the parade passes? I initially wanted to watch the parade from Frontierland, but I don't see any way to make it all the way back to Tomorrowland, get desserts and watch the fireworks. If we're in the Hub for the first parade, it seems like we could make it easier, but then how long do we have to stake out a spot for the parade in advance? My kids don't do great at night in heavy crowds, my party is on Sept. 28. Pros and cons of first parade plus dessert party (with no parade viewing included) seem to be a challenge for me. Thanks for any input.


If you want to see the first parade AND do the dessert party, you have 2 options, neither of which are great:

1. Watch the parade from Frontierland and show up late for desserts. You’ll have to cut behind the castle to get to the party or you’ll get stuck trying to cross the hub while the parade is passing (yes, I speak from experience here!). You’ll arrive for desserts by 9:45, so will have plenty of time to eat if you have terrace view (but may end up with a table that has a poor view). If you have garden view, you’ll have only about 15 minutes to eat, but can always ask for a to go box with your treats.

2. Check in for the dessert party as soon you’re able (8:30 for garden, 8:45 for terrace), enjoy you desserts for 30 minutes or so then hightail it to the train station for the parade. This area is often the last spot to fill up and you may end up with a first or second row spot. Then hightail it back to the terrace/garden for Hallowishes. 

However, both of those options would stress me out! The second parade is really your best option...or skip the dessert party. You should be able to find a spot in the Casey’s garden around 9:45 with no problem. And easy to get there after watching the parade in Frontierland.


----------



## IceQueen182

Cluelyss said:


> If you want to see the first parade AND do the dessert party, you have 2 options, neither of which are great:
> 
> 1. Watch the parade from Frontierland and show up late for desserts. You’ll have to cut behind the castle to get to the party or you’ll get stuck trying to cross the hub while the parade is passing (yes, I speak from experience here!). You’ll arrive for desserts by 9:45, so will have plenty of time to eat if you have terrace view (but may end up with a table that has a poor view). If you have garden view, you’ll have only about 15 minutes to eat, but can always ask for a to go box with your treats.
> 
> 2. Check in for the dessert party as soon you’re able (8:30 for garden, 8:45 for terrace), enjoy you desserts for 30 minutes or so then hightail it to the train station for the parade. This area is often the last spot to fill up and you may end up with a first or second row spot. Then hightail it back to the terrace/garden for Hallowishes.
> 
> However, both of those options would stress me out! The second parade is really your best option...or skip the dessert party. You should be able to find a spot in the Casey’s garden around 9:45 with no problem. And easy to get there after watching the parade in Frontierland.



Thanks so much!  Great advice- this gives me a lot to think about re: whether I cancel the dessert party.  It certainly sounds stressful to rush to/from the parade and party... I'll have to give some thought to whether DD can make it to the second parade which would be ideal.  Too bad they cancelled the parade viewing for those of us who waited to book!   

Looking forward to hearing more reports from party goers -- both good and bad -- about the dessert party!


----------



## SnowWhite2000

Cluelyss said:


> If you want to see the first parade AND do the dessert party, you have 2 options, neither of which are great:
> 
> 1. Watch the parade from Frontierland and show up late for desserts. You’ll have to cut behind the castle to get to the party or you’ll get stuck trying to cross the hub while the parade is passing (yes, I speak from experience here!). You’ll arrive for desserts by 9:45, so will have plenty of time to eat if you have terrace view (but may end up with a table that has a poor view). If you have garden view, you’ll have only about 15 minutes to eat, but can always ask for a to go box with your treats.
> 
> 2. Check in for the dessert party as soon you’re able (8:30 for garden, 8:45 for terrace), enjoy you desserts for 30 minutes or so then hightail it to the train station for the parade. This area is often the last spot to fill up and you may end up with a first or second row spot. Then hightail it back to the terrace/garden for Hallowishes.
> 
> However, both of those options would stress me out! The second parade is really your best option...or skip the dessert party. You should be able to find a spot in the Casey’s garden around 9:45 with no problem. And easy to get there after watching the parade in Frontierland.


Thank you so much. I really want to try for that second parade, just not sure if the kids can last. This is all the info I was looking for, now decisions, decisions! Much appreciated!!


----------



## loki_d

Is there any info on what merchandise is released at what time? I believe I read that some things are available at different times. Anyone have a list?


----------



## Cluelyss

IceQueen182 said:


> Too bad they cancelled the parade viewing for those of us who waited to book!


Honestly, for those that do have the parade viewing, the optiins still suck. We only have option 2 if we want to do the first parade (except we’re running to/from the flagpole instead of the train station)!


----------



## FoxC63

amalone1013 said:


> Yes, I just don't want to have to threaten to stuff him in a suitcase again. Especially as we won't have suitcases this weekend, *just backpacks*



 where are you going to put all your goodies and souvenirs?


----------



## Melanie230

GirlDreamer said:


> I don’t know anything about military tickets, but looking at the post you quoted it looks like you still can. If you look at the second bullet point under Shades of Green it says:



I was told that if you are staying at SOG you can do that.  If you aren't they must be purchased in person.


----------



## amalone1013

FoxC63 said:


> where are you going to put all your goodies and souvenirs?


That's why we can only buy an ornament! 

Major souvenir shopping will be when we head back down again a week later.

And don't tell DH... but I'm also packing a big carry on size tote and will pay for a carry on to get home if I need to this weekend! We're flying Frontier home.


----------



## FoxC63

gerryrobinson said:


> Tuesday August 28th party. Supposed to be third smallest crowds according to touring plans. Family well in front of us were in line at 455 and they finished at 635. We got in line at 610 and were done at 750.



They didn't predict DVC blue card holders being let in at 2pm nor Disney selling more party tickets.  Grain of salt.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> If you want to see the first parade AND do the dessert party, you have 2 options, neither of which are great:
> 
> 1. Watch the parade from Frontierland and show up late for desserts. You’ll have to cut behind the castle to get to the party or you’ll get stuck trying to cross the hub while the parade is passing (yes, I speak from experience here!). You’ll arrive for desserts by 9:45, so will have plenty of time to eat if you have terrace view (but may end up with a table that has a poor view). If you have garden view, you’ll have only about 15 minutes to eat, but can always ask for a to go box with your treats.
> 
> 2. Check in for the dessert party as soon you’re able (8:30 for garden, 8:45 for terrace), enjoy you desserts for 30 minutes or so then hightail it to the train station for the parade. This area is often the last spot to fill up and you may end up with a first or second row spot. Then hightail it back to the terrace/garden for Hallowishes.
> 
> However, both of those options would stress me out! The second parade is really your best option...or skip the dessert party. You should be able to find a spot in the Casey’s garden around 9:45 with no problem. And easy to get there after watching the parade in Frontierland.



Deleted!  So sorry again @SnowWhite2000 & @Cluelyss


----------



## chuff88

FoxC63 said:


> I thought we had a choice of which parade to attend?
> 
> "_Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade.
> View at flagpole_." Post #6077


I thought we also had the option to have access to the desserts starting at 7:30.


----------



## FoxC63

chuff88 said:


> I thought we also had the option to have access to the desserts starting at 7:30.



Yes, that's what the poster @TISHLOVESDISNEY stated.  The link was included if you need to take a look see.


----------



## bek

chicagoshannon said:


> yes.  regular Stitch meets in the same location( Stitch's great escape) every day in the MK.  He can get a longish line so try to go by about 10am for little to no wait.


Thanks!


----------



## bek

PrincessMamma4 said:


> You can also book a breakfast at O’Hana. Stitch and Lilo are there. They come to each table so you can take pics and have them sign autograph books. They are only at the breakfast seating.



Thank you! Off to stalk O'Hana ADRs


----------



## gizzardgoop

Disneylover99 said:


> Wear them to the park! It’s not weird at all. You will see some other people walking around early with costumes on.




Thank you! I was getting nervous about it. Not surprising since I’m anxious about everything!!


----------



## TISHLOVESDISNEY

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, that's what the poster @TISHLOVESDISNEY stated.  The link was included if you need to take a look see at it.



Yep, when I checked in at 4:30 I was told we could pick between both parades, and we could come eat at 7:30 as well.
The CM actually tried to persuade me to pick the 2nd, but I wanted 1st. That is when one CM said "Well we open up here at 7:30, so you can always come then if you want".

Unless they change things up going forward 

Honestly, for all the concern about the parade viewing and only being for some, and will it be confusion, it was a breeze...


----------



## FoxC63

TISHLOVESDISNEY said:


> Yep, when I checked in at 4:30 I was told we could pick between both parades, and we could come eat at 7:30 as well.
> The CM actually tried to persuade me to pick the 2nd, but I wanted 1st. That is when one CM said "Well we open up here at 7:30, so you can always come then if you want".
> 
> Unless they change things up going forward
> 
> Honestly, for all the concern about the parade viewing and only being for some, and will it be confusion, it was a breeze...



Thank you so much!


----------



## SnowWhite2000

FoxC63 said:


> I thought we had a choice of which parade to attend?
> 
> "_Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade.
> View at flagpole_." Post #6077



But is that option only for people with parade viewing included? @TISHLOVESDISNEY Did you have parade viewing included? I don't. I am obviously a less experienced poster and I cannot seem to link to all the relevant posts. If they let everyone who books the dessert party start eating desserts at 7:30, my problem is solved. The website, which I know is often wrong, only says I can get into the dessert party one hour and a half early, so 8:45, making the first parade a rush, like @Cluelyss notes. This question right here seems to be the crux of the matter. Anyone who did not have parade viewing included want to share their experience of being let into the dessert party at 7:30? Thank you!


----------



## Chelley00

RJstanis said:


> No matter what your opinion is, ignoring the possibility doesn't mean it won't go away  I say control what you can, prepare for the worst, and let the rest go



My DS13 is a weather nut and he’s probably the only person who hopes there is a hurricane.......


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

Chelley00 said:


> My DS13 is a weather nut and he’s probably the only person who hopes there is a hurricane.......



We’re traveling with a meteorologist, so I don’t think your DS is alone on that one...


----------



## SimplyTink

Best Aunt said:


> By special request, for @Cluelyss --
> 
> I was standing next to the water, across from Country Bears in Frontierland, watching the fireworks, when I looked over a little bit and saw a Photopass photographer.  He was taking pictures of people standing next to the big pumpkin, DURING the fireworks!  He was getting pictures of people with the fireworks in the background.  (The big pumpkin is next to the water across from Country Bears.)
> 
> Results may vary, because you don't know which fireworks will go off while you are standing there.
> 
> P.S.  Please don't put these on Page 1!



These are fabulous and appreciate you sharing this!


----------



## mckennarose

I'm having a "discussion" with my SIL about the early entry (4PM) to MNSSHP.  He insists that people cannot get in that early every night and he wants to use one day of his park ticket to go to MK early in the day and stay until the party starts at 7PM.  I've explained it over and over to him that party guests can enter as early as 4PM.  Is this information printed anywhere that I can direct him to?  Or are there any exceptions to the 4PM entry rule and he is correct?  I told him I think he should save a day of his ticket to use later in the week because he will have a full 8 hours at the party from 4PM to 12AM.


----------



## StacyStrong

mckennarose said:


> I'm having a "discussion" with my SIL about the early entry (4PM) to MNSSHP.  He insists that people cannot get in that early every night and he wants to use one day of his park ticket to go to MK early in the day and stay until the party starts at 7PM.  I've explained it over and over to him that party guests can enter as early as 4PM.  Is this information printed anywhere that I can direct him to?  Or are there any exceptions to the 4PM entry rule and he is correct?  I told him I think he should save a day of his ticket to use later in the week because he will have a full 8 hours at the party from 4PM to 12AM.


I saw it in a Disney parks blog a couple days ago but can't remember for the life of me how I got there


----------



## chicagoshannon

mckennarose said:


> I'm having a "discussion" with my SIL about the early entry (4PM) to MNSSHP.  He insists that people cannot get in that early every night and he wants to use one day of his park ticket to go to MK early in the day and stay until the party starts at 7PM.  I've explained it over and over to him that party guests can enter as early as 4PM.  Is this information printed anywhere that I can direct him to?  Or are there any exceptions to the 4PM entry rule and he is correct?  I told him I think he should save a day of his ticket to use later in the week because he will have a full 8 hours at the party from 4PM to 12AM.


It is every party.  You get let it at 4pm for sure and sometimes as early as 3:45.  Good luck trying to convince him.  Although I must say party days are usually really nice to do MK because the park is a lot less busy since it closes so early.


----------



## StacyStrong

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-merry-christmas-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/

This was about MVMCP, but same concept


----------



## mckennarose

StacyStrong said:


> I saw it in a Disney parks blog a couple days ago but can't remember for the life of me how I got there



Thanks so much!  I searched the site and found it!
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-scary-halloween-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/

I'm sending him the info now.


----------



## StacyStrong

mckennarose said:


> Thanks so much!  I searched the site and found it!
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-scary-halloween-party-at-magic-kingdom-park/
> 
> I'm sending him the info now.


Yay. Hopefully that will satisfy him


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I thought we had a choice of which parade to attend?
> 
> "_Checked in to dessert party. Choice of 1st or 2nd. Can come at 7:30 to eat before parade.
> View at flagpole_." Post #6077


Yes, there is the option of parades, but the poster I was replying to specifically asked how they could do the first parade AND the dessert party ( without a dessert party that included parade viewing)


----------



## K&T

Anyone know if there Halloween postcards in MK? Any specific for MNSSHP at all? I can't find a mention of postcards online, and I don't want to waste time searching for Halloween postcards during the party if they don't exist, but I really hope someone has spotted them somewhere and can give me the info. Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Melanie230 said:


> Correct...BUT the Military MNSSHP tickets can NOT be bought online or over the phone.  They must be purchased in person.  When we arrive we will go buy these tickets with our son.



Not true - we purchased them in a combo of online form and then SoG calls for credit card number.  It was super easy!  They are wonderful.  Arrived via Fedex.  My DD had to sign the form.


----------



## hereforthechurros

gerryrobinson said:


> Tuesday August 28th party. Supposed to be third smallest crowds according to touring plans. Family well in front of us were in line at 455 and they finished at 635. We got in line at 610 and were done at 750.


Sorry for the possibly stupid question but TP does party crowds? I’m subscriber and haven’t seen this fetaure!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

RJstanis said:


> I think it was an excellent topic to bring up and consider
> 
> No matter what your opinion is, ignoring the possibility doesn't mean it won't go away  I say control what you can, prepare for the worst, and let the rest go



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

grumpy28 said:


> I agree. If people are bothered by it, maybe they should skip the posts. Like I have done for many, many times on topics that don't pertain to me (I'm looking at you dessert party!).



   Double yes.  No interest in the dessert party minutia - THAT should have been a separate thread!  I added to the weather discussion because this thread was currently about people deciding to go out in the rain or not and the resulting experience.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Yes, there is the option of parades, but the poster I was replying to specifically asked how they could do the first parade AND the dessert party ( without a dessert party that included parade viewing)



Oh, so sorry.  I need my glasses!  I left them on the plane in California when we landed!  Sorry @SnowWhite2000 I hope I didn't confuse you!  I'll delete to prevent anymore.


----------



## SnowWhite2000

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, so sorry.  I need my glasses!  I left them on the plane in California when we landed!  Sorry @SnowWhite2000 I hope I didn't confuse you!  I'll delete to prevent anymore.


No worries! I've honestly confused myself, trying to follow over 390 pages of notes about this Halloween party! I think I fully understand now, and we'll either forgo the dessert party or try to stay up for the second parade. Many thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

hereforthechurros said:


> Sorry for the possibly stupid question but TP does party crowds? I’m subscriber and haven’t seen this fetaure!



Here you go:  https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## dachsie

SnowWhite2000 said:


> But is that option only for people with parade viewing included? @TISHLOVESDISNEY Did you have parade viewing included? I don't. I am obviously a less experienced poster and I cannot seem to link to all the relevant posts. If they let everyone who books the dessert party start eating desserts at 7:30, my problem is solved. The website, which I know is often wrong, only says I can get into the dessert party one hour and a half early, so 8:45, making the first parade a rush, like @Cluelyss notes. This question right here seems to be the crux of the matter. Anyone who did not have parade viewing included want to share their experience of being let into the dessert party at 7:30? Thank you!


Couldn't you go to the parade in the hub, then walk over to the dessert party and have plenty of time?


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Oh, so sorry.  I need my glasses!  I left them on the plane in California when we landed!  Sorry @SnowWhite2000 I hope I didn't confuse you!  I'll delete to prevent anymore.



Those are the glasses that I sat on when I got on the plane.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

IceQueen182 said:


> Thanks so much!  Great advice- this gives me a lot to think about re: whether I cancel the dessert party.  It certainly sounds stressful to rush to/from the parade and party... I'll have to give some thought to whether DD can make it to the second parade which would be ideal.  Too bad they cancelled the parade viewing for those of us who waited to book!
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more reports from party goers -- both good and bad -- about the dessert party!



This is not really a great option either, but I think I'm planning on going to the garden early and putting DD on my shoulders and letting her watch from there.  I did this last year with DS.  You're certainly off Main Street and it's not ideal, but up on my shoulders the view is reasonable and there are no issues blocking others (unless a bunch of people have the same idea, which isn't likely).  Not great for my back though.  

I just hate waiting around for a parade and I'm also not always certain my kids will make it to parade #2, so this was a make-shift strategy that kind of worked last year, so may try it again.


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Those are the glasses that I sat on when I got on the plane.


----------



## Haley R

Just finished my huckleberry Finn book and started my hocus pocus book  So far I really like it! It’s a welcome change from Mark Twain’s writing style


----------



## Haley R

I just realized I’m the same age as Hocus Pocus


----------



## Best Aunt

K&T said:


> Anyone know if there Halloween postcards in MK? Any specific for MNSSHP at all? I can't find a mention of postcards online, and I don't want to waste time searching for Halloween postcards during the party if they don't exist, but I really hope someone has spotted them somewhere and can give me the info. Thank you in advance for your help!



I didn't look, but I would be surprised if there were Halloween postcards.  Disney World isn't big on postcards.  I found that if I looked several years in a row, they would have the exact same postcards.

If there were Halloween postcards, I don't think they would be sold only during the party.  I would think they would be like the Halloween merch which you can buy at any time.

This is MERE SPECULATION on my part, but I wanted to reply because nobody seems to be answering your question.


----------



## Ceilidhscot

Whew...finally caught up! 

Asking again as couldn’t see a response - are the two Alex and Ani Halloween bangles party exclusives or can you buy them at other locations such as Disney Springs? 

TIA


----------



## Melanie230

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not true - we purchased them in a combo of online form and then SoG calls for credit card number.  It was super easy!  They are wonderful.  Arrived via Fedex.  My DD had to sign the form.



Just sharing what we were told over the phone.  We called several weeks ago and we were told that if you were staying at SOG you could purchase them in advance.  We aren't.  We prefer to wait anyway because if the weather is horrendous we won't attend the party.  So we usually buy the day of or the day before.


----------



## sjs314

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Here you go:  https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/



Thx for sharing interesting and I found out my party date ranked # 20


----------



## Pdollar88

sjs314 said:


> Thx for sharing interesting and I found out my party date ranked # 20


I’m surprised that my original date, Sunday 9/9, is ranked 7th and that the second party I added, Friday 9/7, is ranked 3rd.


----------



## BrianL

Best Aunt said:


> I didn't look, but I would be surprised if there were Halloween postcards.  Disney World isn't big on postcards.  I found that if I looked several years in a row, they would have the exact same postcards.
> 
> If there were Halloween postcards, I don't think they would be sold only during the party.  I would think they would be like the Halloween merch which you can buy at any time.
> 
> This is MERE SPECULATION on my part, but I wanted to reply because nobody seems to be answering your question.



Not necessarily, Halloween, but the Wondergoround Gallery has a constantly rotating selection of postcards. They are usually lovely and suitable for framing. They change them a lot because the artists produce new work. There will be sets in a similar theme from a certain artist. Anyway, if you want postcards, that's the place to check. It's in Marketplace Co-Op at Disney Springs, but sometimes you may see some of their merchandise elsewhere.


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> Couldn't you go to the parade in the hub, then walk over to the dessert party and have plenty of time?


The problem with this option is that the parade will not be fully past the hub until 9:35ish? If you’re terrace view you’ll still have plenty of time to snack. For garden view, I like to be in the garden around 9:45, so that’s 10 minutes to eat.


----------



## tbird89

I know that Brer Rabbit and Brer Fox are roamers, but do they have a Photopass photographer following them? Or is it just a regular cast member who can take a picture with your own camera?


----------



## mmm551

Hello, new to the board and had a quick question in preparation for our visit to the party on 9/28.

I have been seeing numerous posts about long lines checking into the party... We had planned to get to MK just before 4 pm so we could get into the park and use our fast passes before the party began. Are we able to get our wristbands for the party at this time as well? Or do we need to check back in later on to get them. 

First time at the party any help would be appreciated it.


----------



## Cluelyss

mmm551 said:


> Hello, new to the board and had a quick question in preparation for our visit to the party on 9/28.
> 
> I have been seeing numerous posts about long lines checking into the party... We had planned to get to MK just before 4 pm so we could get into the park and use our fast passes before the party began. Are we able to get our wristbands for the party at this time as well? Or do we need to check back in later on to get them.
> 
> First time at the party any help would be appreciated it.


As long as you enter MK via the party entrance you’ll be issued your bands when you arrive.


----------



## Best Aunt

tbird89 said:


> I know that Brer Rabbit and Brer Fox are roamers, but do they have a Photopass photographer following them? Or is it just a regular cast member who can take a picture with your own camera?



Usually the roaming characters do not have Photopass photographers following them, but I didn't see these two so I can't say for certain.



mmm551 said:


> Hello, new to the board and had a quick question in preparation for our visit to the party on 9/28.
> 
> I have been seeing numerous posts about long lines checking into the party... We had planned to get to MK just before 4 pm so we could get into the park and use our fast passes before the party began. Are we able to get our wristbands for the party at this time as well? Or do we need to check back in later on to get them.



Huh.  I haven't noticed posts about long lines checking into the party.  Long lines waiting to meet characters,  yes, but not long lines to check into the party. Maybe I missed them.  You should be able to get your wristbands if you enter the MK at 4 pm.  Not sure if you can do it before 4 pm (assuming you are not DVC or are walking in with a DVC person).


----------



## areno79

Has anyone seen any pictures of Donald and Daisy this year? DH and I are dressing as them for MNSSHP, and he had the idea to dress up as Donald and Daisy AND wearing whatever Halloween costumes they're wearing. Also, I hadn't seen any line reports for them. I'm guessing the line wouldn't be too long for them...nothing like Jack/Sally and Moana?


----------



## sherlockmiles

I was really hoping people from the first few parties would flood the board with their pics of characters, magic shots, prop shots, etc..... maybe they are distracted getting kids ready for the school year.......


----------



## pitpat

tbird89 said:


> I know that Brer Rabbit and Brer Fox are roamers, but do they have a Photopass photographer following them? Or is it just a regular cast member who can take a picture with your own camera?


I think it's actually Brer Bear and Brer Rabbit this year.  We've usually done selfies or just taken pictures of our daughter with roamers like the Country Bears.


----------



## michellelovesthemous

I believe that the party exclusive bracelets are only at the party’s i talked myself into on instead of the shirt...much more practical


----------



## Luna81

Ceilidhscot said:


> Whew...finally caught up!
> 
> Asking again as couldn’t see a response - are the two Alex and Ani Halloween bangles party exclusives or can you buy them at other locations such as Disney Springs?
> 
> TIA


Party exclusives. I showed my ticket a few days early to get the Hocus Pocus one.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

We decided last minute to bring our kids to party!  Tossed everything in the car and drove 18 hours!  We’re annual pass holders but have never been to the party! 

Can’t wait to see everything tonight!   Didn’t really have time to pull costumes together so just got everyone Jack Skellington tshirts and hats.

And woah... I think it’s been a long time since I’ve posted.  I have 5 kids now lol


----------



## Cluelyss

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen any pictures of Donald and Daisy this year? DH and I are dressing as them for MNSSHP, and he had the idea to dress up as Donald and Daisy AND wearing whatever Halloween costumes they're wearing. Also, I hadn't seen any line reports for them. I'm guessing the line wouldn't be too long for them...nothing like Jack/Sally and Moana?


They are wearing the same costumes as last year. (Not my photo.)

Your best bet for the shortest wait would be to line up around 6:30 so you are among the first to meet them. If that’s not possible, wait until later in the night or during a parade. Either way, you’ll not have J&S/Moana wait times...though I’d plan for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Cluelyss

Jenny-momof3 said:


> We decided last minute to bring our kids to party!  Tossed everything in the car and drove 18 hours!  We’re annual pass holders but have never been to the party!
> 
> Can’t wait to see everything tonight!   Didn’t really have time to pull costumes together so just got everyone Jack Skellington tshirts and hats.
> 
> And woah... I think it’s been a long time since I’ve posted.  I have 5 kids now lol


Awesome!!!!! Have a great time!!!!!


----------



## FoxC63

mckennarose said:


> I'm having a "discussion" with my SIL about the early entry (4PM) to MNSSHP.  He insists that people cannot get in that early every night and he wants to use one day of his park ticket to go to MK early in the day and stay until the party starts at 7PM.  I've explained it over and over to him that party guests can enter as early as 4PM.  Is this information printed anywhere that I can direct him to?  Or are there any exceptions to the 4PM entry rule and he is correct?  I told him I think he should save a day of his ticket to use later in the week because he will have a full 8 hours at the party from 4PM to 12AM.



He can view it from Kenny the Pirate:  https://www.kennythepirate.com/2013/05/01/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-dates-and-costs/

Or better yet on the DIS review:  http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...view-of-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

Both state 4pm.


----------



## VAtink

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen any pictures of Donald and Daisy this year? DH and I are dressing as them for MNSSHP, and he had the idea to dress up as Donald and Daisy AND wearing whatever Halloween costumes they're wearing. Also, I hadn't seen any line reports for them. I'm guessing the line wouldn't be too long for them...nothing like Jack/Sally and Moana?



Can't speak to this year, but last year Donald was a pumpkin and Daisy was a princess.  Last year we got in line for them probably 20 minutes before they came out and ended up being maybe the 20th group in line, and our overall wait time was close to an hour if I remember correctly.  They spent a good amount of time with most groups goofing around with them, it was a great meet!


----------



## K&T

Best Aunt said:


> I didn't look, but I would be surprised if there were Halloween postcards.  Disney World isn't big on postcards.  I found that if I looked several years in a row, they would have the exact same postcards.
> 
> If there were Halloween postcards, I don't think they would be sold only during the party.  I would think they would be like the Halloween merch which you can buy at any time.
> 
> This is MERE SPECULATION on my part, but I wanted to reply because nobody seems to be answering your question.



Thank you!


----------



## BekaM

Shandeeh said:


> We arrive on Sunday 9/16 and don't have anything planned that day. We get in at like, 6am. Would it be ridiculous to get a party ticket that night, even though we already have one for 9/18?



We are doing both of those parties, so I wouldn't say it's ridiculous.


----------



## K&T

BrianL said:


> Not necessarily, Halloween, but the Wondergoround Gallery has a constantly rotating selection of postcards. They are usually lovely and suitable for framing. They change them a lot because the artists produce new work. There will be sets in a similar theme from a certain artist. Anyway, if you want postcards, that's the place to check. It's in Marketplace Co-Op at Disney Springs, but sometimes you may see some of their merchandise elsewhere.



Thanks for this info! We are going to Disney Springs before MK, so I will check at the Wondergoround Gallery.


----------



## alicat130

VAtink said:


> Can't speak to this year, but last year Donald was a pumpkin and Daisy was a princess.  Last year we got in line for them probably 20 minutes before they came out and ended up being maybe the 20th group in line, and our overall wait time was close to an hour if I remember correctly.  They spent a good amount of time with most groups goofing around with them, it was a great meet!



They were wearing these costumes last Friday. We met them, Goofy and Minnie around 11:40 and waited around 5 minutes for Donald and Daisy and walked right up to Goofy and Minnie. We were back out in front of the castle before the 12:00 Hocus Pocus started.


----------



## FoxC63

tbird89 said:


> I know that Brer Rabbit and Brer Fox are roamers, but do they have a Photopass photographer following them? Or is it just a regular cast member who can take a picture with your own camera?



We met Br'er Rabbit & Bre'er Bear 2017, they were roaming, we did not ask for autographs and PhotoPass was not available.


EDIT:  They had handlers who can take photos.  Ours came our blurry so I took them, then my husband took the other.


----------



## FoxC63

alicat130 said:


> They were wearing these costumes last Friday. We met them, Goofy and Minnie around 11:40 and waited around 5 minutes for Donald and Daisy and walked right up to Goofy and Minnie. We were back out in front of the castle before the 12:00 Hocus Pocus started.



Can you confirm Minnie and Donald & Daisy are two separate lines?  Thank you!


----------



## alicat130

FoxC63 said:


> Can you confirm Minnie and Donald & Daisy are two separate lines?  Thank you!



Yep, it was two separate lines. While we were waiting for Donald and Daisy, they announced Minnie's line was closed and she walked up to the Disney Jr. Dance Party area and was sent back down to meet more guests. It worked out perfectly that we were able to meet her right away after Donald and Daisy.


----------



## FoxC63

chicagoshannon said:


> It is every party.  You get let it at 4pm for sure and sometimes as early as 3:45.  Good luck trying to convince him.  Although I must say party days are usually really nice to do MK because the park is a lot less busy since it closes so early.



So far it's only been at 4pm.


----------



## FoxC63

loki_d said:


> Is there any info on what merchandise is released at what time? I believe I read that some things are available at different times. Anyone have a list?



Everything has been here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4[/URL]


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I’m seriously considering making 2 big changes:
1. Adding in a second night, so my niece can see the characters she wants; and
2. Swapping our ADR for the dessert party. I have health issues and will need a break, but the crowd volume is concerning me, as my husband is not good with crowds at all. We are already doing the HEA dessert party to deal with his crowd issues.

I really want a photo with my family and the Pooh characters. I’m not concerned about anyone else, but my niece desperately wants to meet Moana and Elvis Stitch, plus probably others. I’m not interested in merch, and I will watch the Hocus Pocus show but I don’t esp care if I don’t see it (I have never managed to get through the movie).

Even with all these, I feel like my evening is going to involve waiting in line for characters for my niece (the only kid in our group). I would rather go back another night, or pay for her and her mother to go a second night just for characters.

Edit: The Mouse is obviously reading my posts, because as I hit “submit” on this post, I received an email from Touring Plans’ reservation finder, with a non-MNSSHP dining reservation for BOG (we really want to meet the Beast). So I jumped on that, and now I’m attempting to move some other ADRs around so I can cancel dinner on our MNSSHP night and use the dessert party as our break instead. Hurrah!


----------



## FoxC63

Ceilidhscot said:


> Whew...finally caught up!
> 
> Asking again as couldn’t see a response - are the two Alex and Ani Halloween bangles party exclusives or can you buy them at other locations such as Disney Springs?
> 
> TIA



Bangles $39.99 each


You can find the Disney Halloween Party Bangles From Alex and Ani at the *Emporium* in Magic Kingdom *on MNSSHP Nights* while supplies last!


----------



## Ceilidhscot

FoxC63 said:


> Bangles $39.99 each
> View attachment 347372
> 
> You can find the Disney Halloween Party Bangles From Alex and Ani at the *Emporium* in Magic Kingdom *on MNSSHP Nights* while supplies last!


 

Thank you! Will be there on the 11th Oct so hope there are still some left!


----------



## Madame

We are already in the park.  Do we go to the park entrance at 4 to get our bands?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Madame said:


> We are already in the park.  Do we go to the park entrance at 4 to get our bands?



From the FAQs at the beginning of the thread, if you already have your party ticket then you don’t need to go to the park entrance:


_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
*Locations *
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) 
Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

My family is in line at 3:40 - about 10 deep waiting in our line for the 4pm open. I’d guess at least a couple hundred waiting. Looks like they are still selling tix, so not a sell out


----------



## Best Aunt

sherlockmiles said:


> I was really hoping people from the first few parties would flood the board with their pics of characters, magic shots, prop shots, etc.....


 Hey, I provided pictures of my fireworks shots with me ghosted out!  And my magic shots with me cropped out.

The only character photos I did were Elvis Stitch, Gaston with Belle, Cinderella and Elena.  My back was bothering me too much to stand in line.

I arrived after 6:00 so I missed the Bypass and any props which were there.

I would post my cupcake and pumpkin cheesecake but I took those pictures outside in the dark so you will find better ones online.


----------



## FoxC63

alicat130 said:


> They were wearing these costumes last Friday. We met them, Goofy and Minnie around 11:40 and waited around 5 minutes for Donald and Daisy and walked right up to Goofy and Minnie. We were back out in front of the castle before the 12:00 Hocus Pocus started.



Did you get many Magic Shots or photo props taken.  You need not post them if you don't want to, you can PM me.  I just want to confirm locations for the Magic Shot thread.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Best Aunt

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m seriously considering making 2 big changes:
> 1. Adding in a second night, so my niece can see the characters she wants; and
> 2. Swapping our ADR for the dessert party. I have health issues and will need a break, but the crowd volume is concerning me, as my husband is not good with crowds at all. We are already doing the HEA dessert party to deal with his crowd issues.
> 
> I really want a photo with my family and the Pooh characters. I’m not concerned about anyone else, but my niece desperately wants to meet Moana and Elvis Stitch, plus probably others. I’m not interested in merch, and I will watch the Hocus Pocus show but I don’t esp care if I don’t see it (I have never managed to get through the movie).
> 
> Even with all these, I feel like my evening is going to involve waiting in line for characters for my niece (the only kid in our group). I would rather go back another night, or pay for her and her mother to go a second night just for characters.
> 
> Edit: The Mouse is obviously reading my posts, because as I hit “submit” on this post, I received an email from Touring Plans’ reservation finder, with a non-MNSSHP dining reservation for BOG (we really want to meet the Beast). So I jumped on that, and now I’m attempting to move some other ADRs around so I can cancel dinner on our MNSSHP night and use the dessert party as our break instead. Hurrah!



Caution about BOG at dinner - there is not much light in the room where the Beast is.  Expect lousy photos.


----------



## alicat130

FoxC63 said:


> Did you get many Magic Shots or photo props taken.  You need not post them if you don't want to, you can PM me.  I just want to confirm locations for the Magic Shot thread.  Thank you so much!



We didn't. Due to a flight delay, we didn't arrive to the party until 10pm and the lines were really long after the Hocus Pocus show so we didn't wait for any.


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

Let us go now. 3:51


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Hey, I provided pictures of my fireworks shots with me ghosted out!  And my magic shots with me cropped out.
> 
> The only character photos I did were Elvis Stitch, Gaston with Belle, Cinderella and Elena.  My back was bothering me too much to stand in line.
> 
> I arrived after 6:00 so I missed the Bypass and any props which were there.
> 
> I would post my cupcake and pumpkin cheesecake but I took those pictures outside in the dark so you will find better ones online.



We greatly appreciate all that you posted!  I don't know if you looked in the Itinerary thread but under "*Trick or Treat Locations – Printable pdf & Allergy Information" *on:  
Post #7 

On the printable pdf you have been given the kudos you deserve!  Thank you so much!


----------



## FoxC63

For anyone looking for a printable pdf Character List that is also available on the Itinerary thread under "*Character List - Location, Times Guide & Printable pdf*" on:  Post #6

Please Note:  Lotso does sign, on the pdf it is blank.  I will update both pdf's as soon as we hear more from tonight's party.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Best Aunt said:


> Caution about BOG at dinner - there is not much light in the room where the Beast is.  Expect lousy photos.



Oh no, that’s so disappointing! Thank you for letting me know. It doesn’t sound like you get much interaction with him, so I was hoping for a couple of good photos. We are not really all that fussed about the meal, so $200+ is a lot to pay for a bad photo. I may have to reconsider. Perhaps I will have to say that I couldn’t get reservations.


----------



## FoxC63

Great news, I found my spare glasses though they are two years old they work better then the ones I bought in California!  
*Hooray! *


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Great news, I found my spare glasses though they are two years old they work better then the ones I bought in California!
> *Hooray! *



Thats great news. Its the second greatest announcement you have made on here. Your first being your new car.


----------



## FoxC63

Yeah, I see you Rich M, I know I heard you screaming like a baby when you sat on my glasses! 

You know I love you!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Thats great news. Its the second greatest announcement you have made on here. Your first being your new car.



Wait... what?!  Is this a compliment?  Hmmm


----------



## wehrengrizz

SquashBanana said:


> This is correct. My father-in-law is retired military and was able to purchase our tickets and have them shipped (shipping was $10 via FedEx I believe). He had to fill out the form with his military credentials and fax it back. Roughly a week later, the tickets were in his mailbox. He then gave them to me and I linked them in my MDE. This happened back in May shortly after they went on sale.


Yes, basically if you're eligible to stay at SOG then you can purchase tickets from them (via their forms). I include this because as a veteran, I am able to stay Sept and Jan but not other times without a sponsor, and I was able to order military MNSSHP tickets at the 30 day mark with their forms. If I were not staying there I could not have done this, since I'm not 100% disabled vet status nor retired, active duty/guard/reserve, etc. Hopefully that helps someone somewhere  (I had to make a lot of phone calls and dig a bunch to make it happen for myself)


----------



## GirlDreamer

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Oh no, that’s so disappointing! Thank you for letting me know. It doesn’t sound like you get much interaction with him, so I was hoping for a couple of good photos. We are not really all that fussed about the meal, so $200+ is a lot to pay for a bad photo. I may have to reconsider. Perhaps I will have to say that I couldn’t get reservations.



If meeting Beast is important you can meet him with Belle in WS (assuming they still do M&G there).


----------



## wehrengrizz

Cluelyss said:


> Funny story....last year I dressed as Cruella for one of our parties. Since she was clearly out priority M&G that night, we lined up early and there were maybe a dozen people in front of us. All of a sudden the queue FILLS behind us and someone later told me they all thought Cruella was arriving to the M&G when I walked up! (Of course I didn’t pose for any pictures or sign autographs...but found it funny that they all thought I could pass for the real deal!!)


This made me laugh because I was a Jungle Cruise Skipper (will be this year too) and lots of guests (and a few CMs) thought I was a CM...I had one lady freak out of me because I explained where she should be for her dessert party -that she was crazy late to- but said I don't actually work there...she got all mad that I didn't...and then asked "which castle" should she walk around to get to her party. (we were literally standing behind the castle. I could have tossed a pebble and hit it.) 



billyjobobb said:


> I'm more worried about 90 degrees and humid than any rain that might come along.
> 
> My husband is from Minnesota and our last trip in early 2016 the temp dropped into the 40s. We were in line in shorts and all the cast members had wool coats and Disney had handed out handwarmers for them. To us it was kinda nice temps.


THIS. I live in North Dakota. We went to WDW in January and people kept telling us "oh, you must be the Canadians, since you're SWIMMING." yup. It was over 100* warmer in FL than at home so ABSOLUTELY I'm swimming.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

GirlDreamer said:


> If meeting Beast is important you can meet him with Belle in WS (assuming they still do M&G there).



I checked Kenny the Pirate’s Character Locator and according to it, the only place the Beast meets is BOG. I will need to look into this further, as I’m really not sure it is worth the expense to meet the Beast, esp if the photos will be bad. Thank you!


----------



## heazer

BOG is a darker spot, but an automatic setting on a camera will take a decent picture.  I am not an expert by any means and the one we took was fine.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

heazer said:


> BOG is a darker spot, but an automatic setting on a camera will take a decent picture.  I am not an expert by any means and the one we took was fine.



That’s a really good photo! You didn’t edit/lighten this at all?

Edit: I meant to say that your little boy is adorable!


----------



## areno79

Cluelyss said:


> They are wearing the same costumes as last year. (Not my photo.)
> View attachment 347368
> Your best bet for the shortest wait would be to line up around 6:30 so you are among the first to meet them. If that’s not possible, wait until later in the night or during a parade. Either way, you’ll not have J&S/Moana wait times...though I’d plan for 30-45 minutes.



Thanks!

I'm guessing DH isn't going to be so keen to dress up as Donald as a pumpkin. I think he was thinking Donald was a vampire or pirate or something. haha


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> We greatly appreciate all that you posted!  I don't know if you looked in the Itinerary thread but under "*Trick or Treat Locations – Printable pdf & Allergy Information" *on:
> Post #7
> 
> On the printable pdf you have been given the kudos you deserve!  Thank you so much!
> 
> View attachment 347382



Oh, that is so nice!  Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## JenK0108

At party now.  Arrived around 4:30.  Only a few min wait to get in party entrance.  Went through bypass and received treat bags and candy.  Did FP for 7DMT  (used other 2 earlier this AM) and grabbed a quick bite at Pinocchio house, which was nearly empty around 5:15.  Got in line for our highest priority M&G, Pooh and friends, a few min before 6.  4th group in line right now and line is shaded.   About 5 more groups behind us so far.

Also, checked in for terrace dessert party with parade viewing @ 4:30. Was not offered option of returning at 7:30 for desserts. Was told I could come claim a table at 8:45, or risk getting a not-as-good table after the 1st parade.  Will report back how that goes


----------



## CvilleDiane

JenK0108 said:


> At party now.  Arrived around 4:30.  Only a few min wait to get in party entrance.  Went through bypass and received treat bags and candy.  Did FP for 7DMT  (used other 2 earlier this AM) and grabbed a quick bite at Pinocchio house, which was nearly empty around 5:15.  Got in line for our highest priority M&G, Pooh and friends, a few min before 6.  4th group in line right now and line is shaded.   About 5 more groups behind us so far.
> 
> Also, checked in for terrace dessert party with parade viewing @ 4:30. Was not offered option of returning at 7:30 for desserts. Was told I could come claim a table at 8:45, or risk getting a not-as-good table after the 1st parade.  Will report back how that goes



Is the option that at 8:45 you grab a table, get desserts then take them over to the reserved parade spot?


----------



## JenK0108

CvilleDiane said:


> Is the option that at 8:45 you grab a table, get desserts then take them over to the reserved parade spot?



That was unclear.  She was kind of vague, and I wanted to move on to other activities so didn’t take much time to clarify.  But I’m happy to report back on what happens later tonight!  She also told me I had “reserved” the first parade even though I was not in fact asked to specify which parade when I spoke to the CM by phone in June, but since I wanted the first parade anyway I didn’t question it...


----------



## JenK0108

In other news the line for Pooh etc now loops in front of the brick wall by Many Adventures and goes most of the way back towards Cheshire Cafe.  From what I can tell looks like a pretty crowded party.


----------



## dachsie

areno79 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm guessing DH isn't going to be so keen to dress up as Donald as a pumpkin. I think he was thinking Donald was a vampire or pirate or something. haha


Aww - just tell him how adorable he will look as a pumpkin....hehehehehe


----------



## jjj4

K&T said:


> Anyone know if there Halloween postcards in MK? Any specific for MNSSHP at all? I can't find a mention of postcards online, and I don't want to waste time searching for Halloween postcards during the party if they don't exist, but I really hope someone has spotted them somewhere and can give me the info. Thank you in advance for your help!


Hi I'm at the party right now - first time as never usually over here in August. We haven't seen any Halloween postcards anywhere and I've spent a lot of time in the shops.....!!


----------



## jjj4

loki_d said:


> Is there any info on what merchandise is released at what time? I believe I read that some things are available at different times. Anyone have a list?


Hi at our first party right now. We have noticed There is a lot of Halloween merchandise for sale in all the parks all the time. When we got to MK at 1.50pm today I went into the Emporium on Main Street where they have a huge amount of party exclusive stuff and on showing my party tickets was able to buy whatever I wanted to.


----------



## jjj4

At 6.50pm 15 min standby line for Space Mountain so DH and DS hoping by the time they reach the front of the line the overlay will be happening...... not that they'll see anything.......


----------



## jjj4

They're just off SM. They stopped boarding the ride at 6.50 and started it again within 5 mins with the overlay. It was in complete darkness but music not too loud. At the ride exit they were handing out candy too.


----------



## areno79

There's some sort of media event going on at the party tonight, according to (I think) Chip & Co. I wonder if that's driving up crowds?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Oh why oh why didn't I get tix for tonite instead of Monday with 90% chance of rain?!! Hopefully weather report will change.
 Hoping everyone there tonite has a wonderful time!!!


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> Has anyone seen any pictures of Donald and Daisy this year? DH and I are dressing as them for MNSSHP, and he had the idea to dress up as Donald and Daisy AND wearing whatever Halloween costumes they're wearing. Also, I hadn't seen any line reports for them. I'm guessing the line wouldn't be too long for them...nothing like Jack/Sally and Moana?



I posted an image of them awhile ago on the Character List:  Post #6
remember when you see the word "*location*" click on it to see* photos of the character* and their *location*.


----------



## Livelovedance

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Oh no, that’s so disappointing! Thank you for letting me know. It doesn’t sound like you get much interaction with him, so I was hoping for a couple of good photos. We are not really all that fussed about the meal, so $200+ is a lot to pay for a bad photo. I may have to reconsider. Perhaps I will have to say that I couldn’t get reservations.



I haven’t found the Beast photos in BOG to be terrible, even with PhotoPass. It is indoors and in a small space, but we’ve never been unhappy with our photos. I’ve seen the beast have some really nice interactions with some guests, but those can vary!


----------



## TommyMac_DisneyEdition

I’m no expert on crowd levels here, but it doesn’t seem that bad to me at all. Perhaps this thread had me expecting a nightmare.   We haven’t waited more than 10 minutes for any ride yet (but have avoided the big boys thus far). Walked on Splash Mountain - and, wow, what an amazing view of the castle right when you are about to go over the falls! They were handing out candy as we walked out. We walked over to Main Street for the first parade and we have a curb seat (for six people) on Main Street at 8:40pm (for 9:15 show). That was a very pleasant surprise! We don’t do the M&Gs so can’t speak for those lines.

Oh, and we also hit Haunted Mansion at 7pm and caught Madam Carlotti (sp?) and the hitchhikers magic shot (a bit away from HM in Liberty Square) with no real issue at all.

Hoping this is some good news for those (like me!) who were freaking a bit from earlier stories of the crowds at the earlier parties. I have found very manageable - so far!


----------



## Disneylover99

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> I’m no expert on crowd levels here, but it doesn’t seem that bad to me at all. Perhaps this thread had me expecting a nightmare.   We haven’t waited more than 10 minutes for any ride yet (but have avoided the big boys thus far). Walked on Splash Mountain - and, wow, what an amazing view of the castle right when you are about to go over the falls! They were handing out candy as we walked out. We walked over to Main Street for the first parade and we have a curb seat (for six people) on Main Street at 8:40pm (for 9:15 show). That was a very pleasant surprise! We don’t do the M&Gs so can’t speak for those lines.
> 
> Oh, and we also hit Haunted Mansion at 7pm and caught Madam Carlotti (sp?) and the hitchhikers magic shot (a bit away from HM in Liberty Square) with no real issue at all.
> 
> Hoping this is some good news for those (like me!) who were freaking a bit from earlier stories of the crowds at the earlier parties. I have found very manageable - so far!


Awesome! Glad you’re having a great time!


----------



## JenK0108

JenK0108 said:


> That was unclear.  She was kind of vague, and I wanted to move on to other activities so didn’t take much time to clarify.  But I’m happy to report back on what happens later tonight!  She also told me I had “reserved” the first parade even though I was not in fact asked to specify which parade when I spoke to the CM by phone in June, but since I wanted the first parade anyway I didn’t question it...



So we got there at 8:45.  There was some confusion re which check-in line was for plaza garden viewing and which was for terrace view.  We didn’t get to choose a table until 8:50.  We weren’t specifically invited to bring desserts prior to being escorted to parade viewing but I’m sure we could have if we had wanted to take the time, and at least one person here has a plate of treats.



TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> I’m no expert on crowd levels here, but it doesn’t seem that bad to me at all. Perhaps this thread had me expecting a nightmare.   We haven’t waited more than 10 minutes for any ride yet (but have avoided the big boys thus far). Walked on Splash Mountain - and, wow, what an amazing view of the castle right when you are about to go over the falls! They were handing out candy as we walked out. We walked over to Main Street for the first parade and we have a curb seat (for six people) on Main Street at 8:40pm (for 9:15 show). That was a very pleasant surprise! We don’t do the M&Gs so can’t speak for
> those lines.
> 
> Oh, and we also hit Haunted Mansion at 7pm and caught Madam Carlotti (sp?) and the hitchhikers magic shot (a bit away from HM in Liberty Square) with no real issue at all.
> 
> Hoping this is some good news for those (like me!) who were freaking a bit from earlier stories of the crowds at the earlier parties. I have found very manageable - so far!



Despite what I posted earlier, I actually agree that overall crowds haven’t been bad.  M&G lines have seemed pretty long, but ride lines have been manageable (rode Teacups walk-on at 7 and HM with 13 min posted and less than 10 actual wait at 8:15) and most ToT trails other than Ariel’s Grotto were pretty quick.  So far we’ve ridden 7DMT with FP, met Pooh and friends, met Goofy, rode Teacups, shopped for party merch at Big Top, rode HM, and hit four ToT trails before reserving our dessert party table and getting to parade viewing spot.  Not too bad!!


----------



## CogsworthTN

TommyMac_DisneyEdition said:


> I’m no expert on crowd levels here, but it doesn’t seem that bad to me at all. Perhaps this thread had me expecting a nightmare.   We haven’t waited more than 10 minutes for any ride yet (but have avoided the big boys thus far). Walked on Splash Mountain - and, wow, what an amazing view of the castle right when you are about to go over the falls! They were handing out candy as we walked out. We walked over to Main Street for the first parade and we have a curb seat (for six people) on Main Street at 8:40pm (for 9:15 show). That was a very pleasant surprise! We don’t do the M&Gs so can’t speak for those lines.
> 
> Oh, and we also hit Haunted Mansion at 7pm and caught Madam Carlotti (sp?) and the hitchhikers magic shot (a bit away from HM in Liberty Square) with no real issue at all.
> 
> Hoping this is some good news for those (like me!) who were freaking a bit from earlier stories of the crowds at the earlier parties. I have found very manageable - so far!



Thanks for the report. I’m still planning to go October 2. Just got my Disney Halloween shirt and Halloween Minnie ears. I cannot wait! Hocus Pocus time


----------



## FoxC63

@Livelovedance  I found the Pumpkin Mickey Button Prop!  This is what you were talking about right?



I've listed all the ones you mentioned on the Magic Shot Thread could you please go there and confirm locations?  We would so appreciate it, Thank you!

MNSSHP Magic Shot Link: [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856"]Post #10[/URL]


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Did you get many Magic Shots or photo props taken.  You need not post them if you don't want to, you can PM me.  I just want to confirm locations for the Magic Shot thread.  Thank you so much!


Only two weeks late! LOL
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alloween-party/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180022A


----------



## momto3boysillbe

heazer said:


> BOG is a darker spot, but an automatic setting on a camera will take a decent picture.  I am not an expert by any means and the one we took was fine.


Do they not do photopass there anymore?


----------



## Clare Voince

I'm at the party right now.. I found a bench in liberty square and am waiting for the 2nd parade. The wait times for rides are not bad at all, but there are so many people here it is insane. I think people just focus on the characters, parades and fireworks, and that keeps wait times low. But there are too many people here. This is my first party and will probably be my last. DAH last night, however, was awesome and will do that again in a heartbeat.


----------



## FoxC63

Ceilidhscot said:


> Thank you! Will be there on the 11th Oct so hope there are still some left!



It really stinks we cannot order this merchandise and have them shipped to our home or pick them up.  Having a WDW resort, park tickets and party tickets paid in full, Disney should set up some kind of system.  They're so advanced on knowing our business, taking our photos and finger prints blah, blah, blah and they can't figure how to to this?  Please!


----------



## Dawn00

GADisneyDad14 said:


> This is not really a great option either, but I think I'm planning on going to the garden early and putting DD on my shoulders and letting her watch from there.  I did this last year with DS.  You're certainly off Main Street and it's not ideal, but up on my shoulders the view is reasonable and there are no issues blocking others (unless a bunch of people have the same idea, which isn't likely).  Not great for my back though.
> 
> I just hate waiting around for a parade and I'm also not always certain my kids will make it to parade #2, so this was a make-shift strategy that kind of worked last year, so may try it again.



New to board but got a lot of great information from everyone that helped a lot for my trip last week.  So wanted to share my experience with dessert party with terrace seating at 8/28 night.  I too was going back and forth in my mind about whether to do first or second parade. I had pretty much convinced myself that would do second parade -- IF my 7 year old DD could make it -- so we could have plenty of time to enjoy the desserts.  But things were much more smooth than I thought. 

Arrived at party around 8:45, was shown to table next to railing. (I have no idea when people were let in, there were about a third of the tables filled at that time). Able to eat one plate (started with the cheese/crackers) and was ready to stay until after fireworks when a CM came by very close to the parade start and asked if we wanted to go to the parade.  I was not expecting this as an option since we had reserved after the magic date.  So we jumped up and were escorted over through the bypass to the flagpole area where we watched parade with plenty of room.  The CM then escorted us back to the party (they were also escorting those with garden viewing).  Once back I felt we had plenty of time to enjoy more desserts and watch fireworks. I don't know if it was a fluke in regard to offering the parade viewing area to everyone - but I can only assume that maybe easier on the CM than identifying a subset of folks. I was really happy that I booked it since it was actually a highlight of our night and really enjoyable and stress-free after dealing with the rain most of the night.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Only two weeks late! LOL
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alloween-party/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180022A



Thanks buddy.  Yep, once again Disney is late to their own party! 

I got those and the ones they didn't post a picture of on August 18th!  I think that was just an advertisement for Memory Maker.


----------



## FoxC63

Dawn00 said:


> CM came by very close to the parade start and asked if we wanted to go to the parade.  I was not expecting this as an option since we had reserved after the magic date.



Well that's interesting!  I cannot imagine how Disney planned on working that out with those who got in on the "magic date" and those who didn't.  I would feel weird heading out to the parade while others were left behind.  Am I alone here?  Glad you and yours enjoyed it!  Hope Disney adds the parade permanently to the dessert parties.


----------



## hereforthechurros

sjs314 said:


> Thx for sharing interesting and I found out my party date ranked # 20


Not sure how seriously to take this because the first party, which sold out and has been ripped across the board as being oversold, ranked #11 on this list.


----------



## FoxC63

*Regarding Popcorn Buckets*



Livelovedance said:


> I asked about the Halloween party popcorn buckets while we were on line at guest relations in Hollywood Studios. We were curious whether or not the bucket could be refilled for the length of stay like the regular buckets are. The cast member we spoke to didn't know the answer, so she left to find out. She came back and said she called the Magic Kingdom, and they said it was a one time use purchase. I've never used one before so I don't know if this is accurate, but that's the info we were given!



I know you posted this a bit ago but I wanted to point out to everyone that according to Disney Parks Blog:

_"All Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween *Premium* and *Base* Popcorn Buckets are *refillable during your length of stay for $1.75 per refill.* Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween Travel Mugs are refillable during your length of stay."_

So if you are told otherwise at any WDW park show them this:

*Disney Parks Blog Link:* https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/

*Cauldron Premium Popcorn Bucket* */* *Happy Halloween 2018 Popcorn Base Bucket*


----------



## Nornster

Does anyone know why the Headless Horseman was cancelled at the first parade on this Tuesday's party?  We were waiting out the rain in our room at the Poly, left on the monorail as it was fizzling out, and got into the park at around 8:15 and started working our way back towards Frontierland.  We were lining the parade route a little after 8:30 - I saw cast members with big squeegees mopping down the street in front of Pecos Bill's, but it honestly didn't seem that wet - the wooden boardwalks in Frontierland were much more slippery.  I even saw a cast member walk by with the horse pooper-scooper shovel, but then the parade started at 9:15 and I realized the horse and rider had not shown up.

Just wondering - I guess they were worried the horse would slip on wet roads?  No big deal, we saw his cartoon counterpart when we were trick-or-treating in Mickey's Philharmagic.


----------



## FoxC63

momto3boysillbe said:


> Do they not do photopass there anymore?



Yes, Disney PhotosPass is available at BOG when meeting Beast.  What was discussed was the low lighting and how it might be a good idea to take your own photos too.


----------



## FoxC63

Nornster said:


> Does anyone know why the Headless Horseman was cancelled at the first parade on this Tuesday's party?  We were waiting out the rain in our room at the Poly, left on the monorail as it was fizzling out, and got into the park at around 8:15 and started working our way back towards Frontierland.  We were lining the parade route a little after 8:30 - I saw cast members with big squeegees mopping down the street in front of Pecos Bill's, but it honestly didn't seem that wet - the wooden boardwalks in Frontierland were much more slippery.  I even saw a cast member walk by with the horse pooper-scooper shovel, but then the parade started at 9:15 and I realized the horse and rider had not shown up.
> 
> Just wondering - I guess they were worried the horse would slip on wet roads?  No big deal, we saw his cartoon counterpart when we were trick-or-treating in Mickey's Philharmagic.



He will not ride if the ground is wet.


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> *Regarding Popcorn Buckets*
> 
> 
> 
> I know you posted this a bit ago but I wanted to point out to everyone that according to Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> _"All Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween *Premium* and *Base* Popcorn Buckets are *refillable during your length of stay for $1.75 per refill.* Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween Travel Mugs are refillable during your length of stay."_
> 
> So if you are told otherwise at any WDW park show them this:
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/
> 
> *Cauldron Premium Popcorn Bucket* */* *Happy Halloween 2018 Popcorn Base Bucket*
> View attachment 347405


Can you refill the buckets with the specialty popcorn in Epcot?


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Can you refill the buckets with the specialty popcorn in Epcot?



Only the two I posted and at all parks.  I posted the link, it clearly states length of stay and does not exclude any parks.

EDIT:  It did not mention "Specialty" popcorn, like flavored.


----------



## DisFam4

Hoping that someone that participated in one of the parties can help here.... My DD would like to try the Candy Corn Ice Cream and/or the Candy Corn Milk Shake as she loves the candy corn flavor.  She (and I) have read a few blogs where they stated that the ice cream (and shake) are just food colored vanilla ice cream with no candy corn flavor, yet Disney's website states candy corn flavored.

I'm asking if anyone has tried either and is it just glorified orange colored vanilla or is there a distinct candy corn flavor.  She doesn't want it if the flavoring isn't there.
Thanks!!!


----------



## DisFam4

FoxC63 said:


> Only the two I posted and at all parks.  I posted the link, it clearly states length of stay and does not exclude any parks.
> 
> EDIT:  It did not mention "Specialty" popcorn, like flavored.


Wouldn't Oogie Boogie be considered premium?


----------



## Nornster

FoxC63 said:


> He will not ride if the ground is wet.


Thanks, makes sense, it really was raining cats and dogs earlier in the evening.


----------



## FoxC63

DisFam4 said:


> Wouldn't Oogie Boogie be considered premium?



From my understanding, that is a Specialty bucket.  We have never been successful getting those refilled.  I would still try as the verbiage states PREMIUM and BASE.


----------



## TJA

DisFam4 said:


> Hoping that someone that participated in one of the parties can help here.... My DD would like to try the Candy Corn Ice Cream and/or the Candy Corn Milk Shake as she loves the candy corn flavor.  She (and I) have read a few blogs where they stated that the ice cream (and shake) are just food colored vanilla ice cream with no candy corn flavor, yet Disney's website states candy corn flavored.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone has tried either and is it just glorified orange colored vanilla or is there a distinct candy corn flavor.  She doesn't want it if the flavoring isn't there.
> Thanks!!!



My DD15 had the candy corn milkshake. She said it did not have a candy corn flavor but she still liked it.  She said it tasted like a vanilla milkshake with cotton candy on top and marshmallow Mickey head.  It was very nicely presented, but just didn't have the expected flavor.


----------



## DisFam4

FoxC63 said:


> From my understanding, that is a Specialty bucket.  We have never been successful getting those refilled.  I would still try as the verbiage states PREMIUM and BASE.


Well that stinks, especially since right from their own page:
"Do you remember last year’s Oogie Boogie Premium Popcorn Bucket?" They even call it a premium bucket lol.... Not a big deal though


----------



## Shandeeh

Pulled the trigger on the second party! Thanks for the input everyone. We are going 9/16 and 9/18 now. We decided we wanted to meet a lot more characters, so a second party is a good idea.


----------



## rastuso

Shandeeh said:


> Pulled the trigger on the second party! Thanks for the input everyone. We are going 9/16 and 9/18 now. We decided we wanted to meet a lot more characters, so a second party is a good idea.



And THIS is why the Parties are overcrowded now.


----------



## Best Aunt

Livelovedance said:


> I haven’t found the Beast photos in BOG to be terrible, even with PhotoPass. It is indoors and in a small space, but we’ve never been unhappy with our photos. I’ve seen the beast have some really nice interactions with some guests, but those can vary!



OK, ours were awful.  I can't remember if there are windows in that room but we were there in March so it would have been dark outside; maybe in the summer there is extra light in the room if it is still light outside?  I know we're not the only ones who have commented on the photo quality being bad.


----------



## areno79

JenK0108 said:


> So we got there at 8:45.  There was some confusion re which check-in line was for plaza garden viewing and which was for terrace view.  We didn’t get to choose a table until 8:50.  We weren’t specifically invited to bring desserts prior to being escorted to parade viewing but I’m sure we could have if we had wanted to take the time, and at least one person here has a plate of treats.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite what I posted earlier, I actually agree that overall crowds haven’t been bad.  M&G lines have seemed pretty long, but ride lines have been manageable (rode Teacups walk-on at 7 and HM with 13 min posted and less than 10 actual wait at 8:15) and most ToT trails other than Ariel’s Grotto were pretty quick.  So far we’ve ridden 7DMT with FP, met Pooh and friends, met Goofy, rode Teacups, shopped for party merch at Big Top, rode HM, and hit four ToT trails before reserving our dessert party table and getting to parade viewing spot.  Not too bad!!





Dawn00 said:


> New to board but got a lot of great information from everyone that helped a lot for my trip last week.  So wanted to share my experience with dessert party with terrace seating at 8/28 night.  I too was going back and forth in my mind about whether to do first or second parade. I had pretty much convinced myself that would do second parade -- IF my 7 year old DD could make it -- so we could have plenty of time to enjoy the desserts.  But things were much more smooth than I thought.
> 
> Arrived at party around 8:45, was shown to table next to railing. (I have no idea when people were let in, there were about a third of the tables filled at that time). Able to eat one plate (started with the cheese/crackers) and was ready to stay until after fireworks when a CM came by very close to the parade start and asked if we wanted to go to the parade.  I was not expecting this as an option since we had reserved after the magic date.  So we jumped up and were escorted over through the bypass to the flagpole area where we watched parade with plenty of room.  The CM then escorted us back to the party (they were also escorting those with garden viewing).  Once back I felt we had plenty of time to enjoy more desserts and watch fireworks. I don't know if it was a fluke in regard to offering the parade viewing area to everyone - but I can only assume that maybe easier on the CM than identifying a subset of folks. I was really happy that I booked it since it was actually a highlight of our night and really enjoyable and stress-free after dealing with the rain most of the night.



Thank you both for the feedback!
A few questions:
-Would it be possible to reserve our table at the Terrace at 8:45 then head to the parade spot by ourselves?
-Were there already people at the parade viewing area when you were escorted there?
-Did you happen to notice where the tables for two were being seated at the Terrace?


----------



## Pdollar88

rastuso said:


> And THIS is why the Parties are overcrowded now.


I don’t think that’s quite fair. Disney is still in control of how many tickets are sold. I know that Disney is going to want to meet demand and make more money, but it’s not fair to blame crowded parties on someone choosing to go to two parties.


----------



## grumpy28

Thursday night called and had our Labor Day party switched to last night, due to what looks like some rainy weather/tropical wave. Had no problem doing that, they didn't even ask why I wanted to switch. Made for a looong day as we left NC yesterday morning at 4am, but it was sooooo worth it as the weather last night was perfect and now I don't have to spend all weekend obsessing over Mondays weather (as much ). If Labor dau ends up being nice weather we may buy Tix and go to that party too.

Anyways, on to last night.....Arrived at 6. Bypass was still open at 6:05, went through there. Got our candy, candy, candy!

Made our way to Cosmic Ray's for a muenster burger. Yum, yum delicious! Big and messy and they had plenty of straws.

Rode peoplemover. Kids favorite so wanted to make sure we did that first. Hubby and teen rode Astro orbiter. Not a long wait.

Hit up a ToT trail. Yes lines are long, but they move fast.

Went toStoryBook circus and rode Dumbo and Barnstormer. Both walk on. Bought a cauldron bucket at 7:30 near the Dumbo cart. 1 person in line.

Went to Big top and bought pins. 2 people in line. This was about about 7:32.

Made our way to Frontier land. 1st parade and fireworks were our priorities. I have little kids, so first parade was a must.

Hit up 2 photopass photogs. 2 groups ahead of us each time. Took all of 1 minute each time.

Did some ToT on the way there. Got our front row parade spot across from LTT at 8. Early, yes. But for my family it was priority #1. About 5 others had staked out spots within viewing distance by 8:15. By 8:30, more people but still some front row. By parade start acRoss from us was 4-5 deep, but on our side only 2-3 deep. Used our parade waiting time to tag team taking the kids to ToT. Bought a halloween popcorn pail. They had plenty of Oogie buckets at the stand near LTT even at 9. No fear of selling out. I'm not sure if they sold cauldron buckets there. Bought a zero sundae to eat while waiting. Yum.

Parade was awesome as usual. Though I hate the chicken float. So annoying.

Went to small world after parade. 5 minute wait. Hit up some ToT. 

Watched fireworks from the carousel. Perfect view for my family and no fighting the madness of Main St.

Kids were losing steam. Naps in strollers are a God send. 

Made our way to Pecos, ToT a bit. Shared a Hades nachos at 10:30. Tasty but not Hades hot at all. Muenster burger was better for hubby and I. Teen preferred nachos, but we all liked everything. Lines for food were 15 mins at both Cosmic Ray's and Pecos. 

Hit up another photog, with sleeping kids. Teen and hubby hit up some ToT stations.

Headed to get our orangebird card from the firehouse at 11:20. No line. Main St parade crowds did not look horrible.  

Crowds all night were not bad . You could walk without feeling like a sardine. Obviously right after the 1st parade there was some gridlock as people dispersed. Waited 5 mins and all was good.

Headed out at 11:23. Success! Happy family. Great memories. Don't be scared off from doing it.


----------



## loki_d

So we went to the party yesterday and it was interesting to say the least. I’ll go again next year but probably towards the end of October when the nights are cooler as it was just too humid last night and there were way too many people.

Honestly, we were kind of disappointed at how many people were there. We’ve done NYE at Disney many times and have experience with high level crowds so we thought this would be a more exclusive event with not crazy crowds but that wasn’t the case.

Did not try any of the food because we had so many issues with MDE app (lines were so long) and half the cast members not knowing about foods/merchandise was super frustrating.

Got there at 5:30 and the line for Sally and Jack was outrageous and not moving. I understand people wanting to take multiple pictures but so many people had large groups and were taking up tons of time splitting people up for additional pictures. So the character meet and greets looked cute but I couldn’t fathom wasting so much time waiting in line.

Parade was great, Hocus Pocus show was great although delayed. Hallowishes was just okay, fireworks were great but the castle show itself is very lackluster.

Otherwise it was fun and we are still laying in bed right now from exhaustion lol


----------



## dachsie

grumpy28 said:


> Thursday night called and had our Labor Day party switched to last night, due to what looks like some rainy weather/tropical wave. Had no problem doing that, they didn't even ask why I wanted to switch. Made for a looong day as we left NC yesterday morning at 4am, but it was sooooo worth it as the weather last night was perfect and now I don't have to spend all weekend obsessing over Mondays weather (as much ). If Labor dau ends up being nice weather we may buy Tix and go to that party too.
> 
> Anyways, on to last night.....Arrived at 6. Bypass was still open at 6:05, went through there. Got our candy, candy, candy!
> 
> Made our way to Cosmic Ray's for a muenster burger. Yum, yum delicious! Big and messy and they had plenty of straws.
> 
> Rode peoplemover. Kids favorite so wanted to make sure we did that first. Hubby and teen rode Astro orbiter. Not a long wait.
> 
> Hit up a ToT trail. Yes lines are long, but they move fast.
> 
> Went toStoryBook circus and rode Dumbo and Barnstormer. Both walk on. Bought a cauldron bucket at 7:30 near the Dumbo cart. 1 person in line.
> 
> Went to Big top and bought pins. 2 people in line. This was about about 7:32.
> 
> Made our way to Frontier land. 1st parade and fireworks were our priorities. I have little kids, so first parade was a must.
> 
> Hit up 2 photopass photogs. 2 groups ahead of us each time. Took all of 1 minute each time.
> 
> Did some ToT on the way there. Got our front row parade spot across from LTT at 8. Early, yes. But for my family it was priority #1. About 5 others had staked out spots within viewing distance by 8:15. By 8:30, more people but still some front row. By parade start acRoss from us was 4-5 deep, but on our side only 2-3 deep. Used our parade waiting time to tag team taking the kids to ToT. Bought a halloween popcorn pail. They had plenty of Oogie buckets at the stand near LTT even at 9. No fear of selling out. I'm not sure if they sold cauldron buckets there. Bought a zero sundae to eat while waiting. Yum.
> 
> Parade was awesome as usual. Though I hate the chicken float. So annoying.
> 
> Went to small world after parade. 5 minute wait. Hit up some ToT.
> 
> Watched fireworks from the carousel. Perfect view for my family and no fighting the madness of Main St.
> 
> Kids were losing steam. Naps in strollers are a God send.
> 
> Made our way to Pecos, ToT a bit. Shared a Hades nachos at 10:30. Tasty but not Hades hot at all. Muenster burger was better for hubby and I. Teen preferred nachos, but we all liked everything. Lines for food were 15 mins at both Cosmic Ray's and Pecos.
> 
> Hit up another photog, with sleeping kids. Teen and hubby hit up some ToT stations.
> 
> Headed to get our orangebird card from the firehouse at 11:20. No line. Main St parade crowds did not look horrible.
> 
> Crowds all night were not bad . You could walk without feeling like a sardine. Obviously right after the 1st parade there was some gridlock as people dispersed. Waited 5 mins and all was good.
> 
> Headed out at 11:23. Success! Happy family. Great memories. Don't be scared off from doing it.


You said Oogie Boogie buckets were by LTT - did you see them at the Dumbo one at 7:30?


----------



## Rich M

Shandeeh said:


> Pulled the trigger on the second party! Thanks for the input everyone. We are going 9/16 and 9/18 now. We decided we wanted to meet a lot more characters, so a second party is a good idea.



Congrats on getting to go to two parties. Weather you decided to go or not Disney would have sold the tickets so don't let anyone make you feel like your making the parties crowded.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

areno79 said:


> Thank you both for the feedback!
> A few questions:
> -Would it be possible to reserve our table at the Terrace at 8:45 then head to the parade spot by ourselves?
> -Were there already people at the parade viewing area when you were escorted there?
> -Did you happen to notice where the tables for two were being seated at the Terrace?



I can only answer based on my experience from 8/24.  They may have tightened procedure since then, as there was still some confusion regarding seating times, etc. when we went.

On our night, we were second in line to enter the terrace and a CM escorted us to a table with a "reserved" sign.  We were a party of 2 and could offer input as to where we wanted to sit.  They were set up for rain that evening, so all of the tables, at that point, were under the terrace roof.  We got a table by the railing (still covered), but with a slight tree obstruction.  In hindsight, it wasn't the best table, but I felt a bit stressed at that point by the time constraint of finding a table, eating a little bit and then heading to the parade area.  It was still lovely!  We had some desserts (delicious!!) and then headed down Main St. to the flagpole at 9:15 pm (no CM's were escorting guests this evening.  It sounds like, from reports, that may have changed since we went).  By the time we got to the flagpole, the area directly facing the castle was already full, but the area facing Tony's all the way to the area facing Town Hall was virtually empty (we literally had a vast expanse of sidewalk all to ourselves).  Certainly, a castle view would have been lovely, but our view and the amount of space we had was AMAZING!  We got to the flagpole a bit before Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps made it to the area for their dance party and my DS10 joined in.  The parade reached the hub around 9:35 pm (amazing and TONS of character interaction as we were the only people on one side of the parade).  After the parade, a CM escorted us back through the bypass (their were 2 CM's and 2 lines - one for terrace guests and one for plaza guests).  We walked right in and back to our table, but those who had not chosen their table yet were escorted in in the order they were standing in their line.  By then, the terrace was quite full and they had pulled many tables next to the railing as the rain had stopped.  I noticed, we were back at our table by 9:57 pm, so we still had about 20 minutes before the fireworks.  Lesson learned for us, if they do the parade with the dessert party next year (and I hope they do!), you need to decide if your fireworks or your parade view are most important as, if you are seated first, you will, most likely not get a castle view for the parade and, if you go to the parade first to get that castle view, you probably won't be seated near the railing for the fireworks.  In answer to your last question, there were tables for 2 scattered throughout the terrace with many right by the railing.  All in all, the dessert party with parade viewing was the highlight of our night and I really hope they do it again next year!  Enjoy!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

dachsie said:


> You said Oogie Boogie buckets were by LTT - did you see them at the Dumbo one at 7:30?



What is LTT?


----------



## pkondz

TNGirlwCamera said:


> What is LTT?


Liberty Tree Tavern


----------



## JenK0108

areno79 said:


> Thank you both for the feedback!
> A few questions:
> -Would it be possible to reserve our table at the Terrace at 8:45 then head to the parade spot by ourselves?
> 
> I think so, but they escort you back through the bypass so you avoid the traffic on Main Street
> -Were there already people at the parade viewing area when you were escorted there?
> 
> There were maybe 10-20 people there.  We sat on a bench facing the confectionery with an off-side view is main street and no castle view.  When the parade passed DH stayed on the bench and DD and I sat/stood at the curb . DH got lots of interaction from characters.  We were happy with our spot.
> 
> -Did you happen to notice where the tables for two were being seated at the Terrace?



Most tables of two seemed to be by the rail.  We were three so we were seated one row back, but they let us choose among available tables.  Our view was very slightly obstructed by the overhang, but you could also walk closer to the entrance to the party and stand along the rail for a completely unobstructed view.

Overall the experience was OK and worth it for us for the reserved parade view.  I personally would not have found it worth if for the desserts and fireworks viewing alone. YMMV


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> Only two weeks late! LOL
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...alloween-party/?CMP=SOC-DPFY18Q4wo0830180022A




Ha! Saw this when I got home last night. I guess better late than never.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> It really stinks we cannot order this merchandise and have them shipped to our home or pick them up.  Having a WDW resort, park tickets and party tickets paid in full, Disney should set up some kind of system.  They're so advanced on knowing our business, taking our photos and finger prints blah, blah, blah and they can't figure how to to this?  Please!


I agree!



grumpy28 said:


> Watched fireworks from the carousel. Perfect view for my family and no fighting the madness of Main St.
> 
> Crowds all night were not bad . You could walk without feeling like a sardine. Obviously right after the 1st parade there was some gridlock as people dispersed. Waited 5 mins and all was good.
> 
> Headed out at 11:23. Success! Happy family. Great memories. Don't be scared off from doing it.


Sounds like you had a great time!  Our last party (not this year) it rained a ton but didn't damper our spirits at all.....



loki_d said:


> So we went to the party yesterday and it was interesting to say the least. I’ll go again next year but probably towards the end of October when the nights are cooler as it was just too humid last night and there were way too many people.
> 
> Got there at 5:30 and the line for Sally and Jack was outrageous and not moving. I understand people wanting to take multiple pictures but so many people had large groups and were taking up tons of time splitting people up for additional pictures. So the character meet and greets looked cute but I couldn’t fathom wasting so much time waiting in line.


To see J&S you really need to be in line first thing.  I don't think I would even attempt the line that late in the game


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Nornster said:


> Does anyone know why the Headless Horseman was cancelled at the first parade on this Tuesday's party?  We were waiting out the rain in our room at the Poly, left on the monorail as it was fizzling out, and got into the park at around 8:15 and started working our way back towards Frontierland.  We were lining the parade route a little after 8:30 - I saw cast members with big squeegees mopping down the street in front of Pecos Bill's, but it honestly didn't seem that wet - the wooden boardwalks in Frontierland were much more slippery.  I even saw a cast member walk by with the horse pooper-scooper shovel, but then the parade started at 9:15 and I realized the horse and rider had not shown up.
> 
> Just wondering - I guess they were worried the horse would slip on wet roads?  No big deal, we saw his cartoon counterpart when we were trick-or-treating in Mickey's Philharmagic.



The horse slid and fell in the past so they're very careful now. No one was hurt, including the horse of course.



grumpy28 said:


> Thursday night called and had our Labor Day party switched to last night, due to what looks like some rainy weather/tropical wave. Had no problem doing that, they didn't even ask why I wanted to switch. Made for a looong day as we left NC yesterday morning at 4am, but it was sooooo worth it as the weather last night was perfect and now I don't have to spend all weekend obsessing over Mondays weather (as much ). If Labor dau ends up being nice weather we may buy Tix and go to that party too.
> 
> Anyways, on to last night.....Arrived at 6. Bypass was still open at 6:05, went through there. Got our candy, candy, candy!
> 
> Made our way to Cosmic Ray's for a muenster burger. Yum, yum delicious! Big and messy and they had plenty of straws.
> 
> Rode peoplemover. Kids favorite so wanted to make sure we did that first. Hubby and teen rode Astro orbiter. Not a long wait.
> 
> Hit up a ToT trail. Yes lines are long, but they move fast.
> 
> Went toStoryBook circus and rode Dumbo and Barnstormer. Both walk on. Bought a cauldron bucket at 7:30 near the Dumbo cart. 1 person in line.
> 
> Went to Big top and bought pins. 2 people in line. This was about about 7:32.
> 
> Made our way to Frontier land. 1st parade and fireworks were our priorities. I have little kids, so first parade was a must.
> 
> Hit up 2 photopass photogs. 2 groups ahead of us each time. Took all of 1 minute each time.
> 
> Did some ToT on the way there. Got our front row parade spot across from LTT at 8. Early, yes. But for my family it was priority #1. About 5 others had staked out spots within viewing distance by 8:15. By 8:30, more people but still some front row. By parade start acRoss from us was 4-5 deep, but on our side only 2-3 deep. Used our parade waiting time to tag team taking the kids to ToT. Bought a halloween popcorn pail. They had plenty of Oogie buckets at the stand near LTT even at 9. No fear of selling out. I'm not sure if they sold cauldron buckets there. Bought a zero sundae to eat while waiting. Yum.
> 
> Parade was awesome as usual. Though I hate the chicken float. So annoying.
> 
> Went to small world after parade. 5 minute wait. Hit up some ToT.
> 
> Watched fireworks from the carousel. Perfect view for my family and no fighting the madness of Main St.
> 
> Kids were losing steam. Naps in strollers are a God send.
> 
> Made our way to Pecos, ToT a bit. Shared a Hades nachos at 10:30. Tasty but not Hades hot at all. Muenster burger was better for hubby and I. Teen preferred nachos, but we all liked everything. Lines for food were 15 mins at both Cosmic Ray's and Pecos.
> 
> Hit up another photog, with sleeping kids. Teen and hubby hit up some ToT stations.
> 
> Headed to get our orangebird card from the firehouse at 11:20. No line. Main St parade crowds did not look horrible.
> 
> Crowds all night were not bad . You could walk without feeling like a sardine. Obviously right after the 1st parade there was some gridlock as people dispersed. Waited 5 mins and all was good.
> 
> Headed out at 11:23. Success! Happy family. Great memories. Don't be scared off from doing it.



Thank you! Detailed reports with times are the best. Just wanted to let you know that your time writing that out is very appreciated.


----------



## Dawn00

areno79 said:


> Thank you both for the feedback!
> A few questions:
> -Would it be possible to reserve our table at the Terrace at 8:45 then head to the parade spot by ourselves?
> -Were there already people at the parade viewing area when you were escorted there?
> -Did you happen to notice where the tables for two were being seated at the Terrace?



Yes, seems would be possible to reserve table and then go yourself. They have a sign at the parade viewing to designate the area. There were maybe 15 people at parade viewing when we got there - they had taken a group over before us.  Most tables for two were next to the railing.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

Nornster said:


> Does anyone know why the Headless Horseman was cancelled at the first parade on this Tuesday's party?  We were waiting out the rain in our room at the Poly, left on the monorail as it was fizzling out, and got into the park at around 8:15 and started working our way back towards Frontierland.  We were lining the parade route a little after 8:30 - I saw cast members with big squeegees mopping down the street in front of Pecos Bill's, but it honestly didn't seem that wet - the wooden boardwalks in Frontierland were much more slippery.  I even saw a cast member walk by with the horse pooper-scooper shovel, but then the parade started at 9:15 and I realized the horse and rider had not shown up.
> 
> Just wondering - I guess they were worried the horse would slip on wet roads?  No big deal, we saw his cartoon counterpart when we were trick-or-treating in Mickey's Philharmagic.



The horse actually used to slowly canter down the route.  They went in some damp conditions and it slipped and went down.  Since then they seem to have been much more vigilant about conditions and of course also slowed to a trot but if it did stumble or startle at something then wet conditions could make recovery difficult or impossible and cause another fall.  They have to make the call on it at some point so while it might have managed to dry out by the actual time there probably was some doubt so they pulled it for safety concerns.



rastuso said:


> And THIS is why the Parties are overcrowded now.



I think nobody goes there anymore.  It's too crowded.


----------



## jessishante

Hi everyone! I've been reading the boards for awhile but this is my first time posting.

We decided to go to last night's party to celebrate my son's birthday.

We got to the park at 4:30 and used our two fastpasses at Big Thunder and the Barnstormer.

We then popped into a store to get a birthday button when a CM told us to hold off on trick or treating until the end because they have to get rid of all of their candy each night.

My kids aren't concerned with the characters or parades since they've seen them before so we hit the rides and trails.

We caught Big Thunder two more times with a wait time of less than 5 minutes so we walked on both times. We were also able to walk right onto Space Mountain, Buzz, Dumbo, the Teacups, the PeopleMover, and the Haunted Mansion.

We knew that the kids wouldn't last until midnight so we started to hit the ToT trails. Several lines inside split off and they would put strollers and wheelchairs in one line. This allowed us to go through several lines many times before others could get through once.

We ended up leaving with two school backpacks full of candy.

All in all the crowds were not bad and we never really bumped into anyone. It also rained for about 15 minutes but that didn't change the atmosphere. We had a lot of fun and my kids were okay with us leaving right after the fireworks.


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> @Livelovedance  I found the Pumpkin Mickey Button Prop!  This is what you were talking about right?
> 
> View attachment 347400
> 
> I've listed all the ones you mentioned on the Magic Shot Thread could you please go there and confirm locations?  We would so appreciate it, Thank you!
> 
> MNSSHP Magic Shot Link: Post #10





FoxC63 said:


> *Photo Props:  Party Frames, Bulbs & Buttons*
> View attachment 347397
> 
> *Photo Frame:*  Bypass
> *Happy Halloween Bulb:*  Bypass
> *Mickey Blub:*  Next to the water, across from Country Bears in Frontierland, will take photo with fireworks.
> 
> *Boo To You Parade Button*:
> *Hocus Pocus Caldron Button:
> Hocus Pocus Sanderson Sisters Button:
> 25th Years of Hocus Pocus Button:*  Bypass
> 
> *Pumpkin Mickey Button: *


Yes that’s it! I’m not sure if the buttons are in a set location during the party, but while we were waiting for the first parade at the first party along Main Street we saw numerous PhotoPass photographers walking down Main Street with the Boo to You Parade, Hocus Pocus Sanderson Sisters, and Pumpkin Mickey buttons. If you were waiting along Main Street you could stop them and get your photo taken with it!


----------



## Best Aunt

Does anybody remember when the dates were announced for MNSSHP 2018?  I know the day that tickets went on sale (03/19/18) but I didn't make a note of whether we knew the party dates before that.

Yes, I'm already thinking about next year, and I blame each and every one of you for getting me hooked on the MNSSHP.  This year was my first time, and I want to go back if the first party next year ends up being on Friday Aug. 16.

I would going to Disney after a convention in another state, as I did this year, so the planning gets complicated.  I'm DVC, so that makes planning even more complicated because of the banking/borrowing/cancellation rules.


----------



## Love Tink

Pdollar88 said:


> I don’t think that’s quite fair. Disney is still in control of how many tickets are sold. I know that Disney is going to want to meet demand and make more money, but it’s not fair to blame crowded parties on someone choosing to go to two parties.





Rich M said:


> Congrats on getting to go to two parties. Weather you decided to go or not Disney would have sold the tickets so don't let anyone make you feel like your making the parties crowded.



You are missing the point. It isn’t about the person who bought two tickets.

It is about Disney knowing that if it allows the parties to be so crowded that an attendee can’t possibly do most of the entertainment and attractions...people will buy tickets to two parties.

It’s a criticism of this business model, which is disappointing to many long-time fans.


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


> Made our way to Cosmic Ray's for a muenster burger. Yum, yum delicious! Big and messy and they had plenty of straws.
> 
> Hit up 2 photopass photogs. 2 groups ahead of us each time. Took all of 1 minute each time.
> 
> 
> Hit up another photog, with sleeping kids. Teen and hubby hit up some ToT stations.
> 
> Headed to get our orangebird card from the firehouse at 11:20. No line. Main St parade crowds did not look horrible.



This sounds like a perfect night for sure!  Have a few questions hopefully you can answer:

How did you pay for the Muenster Smash Burger?
What photos did you have taken & where were the locations?
Did you go inside the firehouse or was someone outside with the SotMK card?
Thank you so much for your time!


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> *Regarding Popcorn Buckets*
> 
> 
> 
> I know you posted this a bit ago but I wanted to point out to everyone that according to Disney Parks Blog:
> 
> _"All Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween *Premium* and *Base* Popcorn Buckets are *refillable during your length of stay for $1.75 per refill.* Walt Disney World Resort 2018 Halloween Travel Mugs are refillable during your length of stay."_
> 
> So if you are told otherwise at any WDW park show them this:
> 
> Disney Parks Blog Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2018/08/novelty-guide-to-halloween-2018-at-disney-parks/
> 
> *Cauldron Premium Popcorn Bucket* */* *Happy Halloween 2018 Popcorn Base Bucket*
> View attachment 347405





FoxC63 said:


> From my understanding, that is a Specialty bucket.  We have never been successful getting those refilled.  I would still try as the verbiage states PREMIUM and BASE.



Very interesting! We ended up not buying a bucket (we already had a regular one for the trip, and don't need too many sitting around the house!), but we specifically waited in line at guest services in Hollywood Studios for this answer. Idk how many of you have waited in guest services at Hollywood Studios, but standing in line in the hot sun is NO FUN lol. I wasn't 100% confident in the answer we received, but I thought if she specifically called Magic Kingdom we should have decent information. It's a shame that there isn't consistency... Oh well, thanks for the information! I hope it is helpful to others here!



Best Aunt said:


> OK, ours were awful.  I can't remember if there are windows in that room but we were there in March so it would have been dark outside; maybe in the summer there is extra light in the room if it is still light outside?  I know we're not the only ones who have commented on the photo quality being bad.



I don't remember if there are windows either, but I definitely agree that it's a dark and small room. I feel like with PhotoPass it's really a YMMV experience. We've had outdoor photos come out horrible! We tend to take a lot of photos (as long as the lines aren't long) throughout the trip to ensure that we get a decent amount of good ones at the end of the trip!


----------



## inspectorgadget

DisFam4 said:


> Hoping that someone that participated in one of the parties can help here.... My DD would like to try the Candy Corn Ice Cream and/or the Candy Corn Milk Shake as she loves the candy corn flavor.  She (and I) have read a few blogs where they stated that the ice cream (and shake) are just food colored vanilla ice cream with no candy corn flavor, yet Disney's website states candy corn flavored.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone has tried either and is it just glorified orange colored vanilla or is there a distinct candy corn flavor.  She doesn't want it if the flavoring isn't there.
> Thanks!!!



It is definitely glorified orange colored vanilla ice cream. We were disappointed. Both the ice cream cone and cup had actual pieces of candy corn underneath the ice cream, but that's the only candy corn thing about it.


----------



## FoxC63

jessishante said:


> Hi everyone! I've been reading the boards for awhile but this is my first time posting.
> 
> We knew that the kids wouldn't last until midnight so we started to hit the ToT trails. Several lines inside split off and they would put strollers and wheelchairs in one line. This allowed us to go through several lines many times before others could get through once.
> 
> We ended up leaving with two school backpacks full of candy.
> 
> All in all the crowds were not bad and we never really bumped into anyone. It also rained for about 15 minutes but that didn't change the atmosphere. We had a lot of fun and my kids were okay with us leaving right after the fireworks.



Hey there!  First post  to the DIS!  Glad to hear you made out like bandits with the goodies!  Just a quick question:
can you elaborate where this took place, which Trick or Treat location(s):

"*Several lines inside split off and they would put strollers and wheelchairs in one line. This allowed us to go through several lines many times before others could get through once*."

Thank you so much!


----------



## FoxC63

Love Tink said:


> You are missing the point. It isn’t about the person who bought two tickets.
> 
> It is about Disney knowing that if it allows the parties to be so crowded that an attendee can’t possibly do most of the entertainment and attractions...people will buy tickets to two parties.
> 
> It’s a criticism of this business model, which is disappointing to many long-time fans.



Oh, I see your point.  I didn't get it at first ether but this ^ totally makes sense.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> Does anybody remember when the dates were announced for MNSSHP 2018?  I know the day that tickets went on sale (03/19/18) but I didn't make a note of whether we knew the party dates before that.
> 
> Yes, I'm already thinking about next year, and I blame each and every one of you for getting me hooked on the MNSSHP.  This year was my first time, and I want to go back if the first party next year ends up being on Friday Aug. 16.
> 
> I would going to Disney after a convention in another state, as I did this year, so the planning gets complicated.  I'm DVC, so that makes planning even more complicated because of the banking/borrowing/cancellation rules.



March 19, 2018


----------



## jessishante

FoxC63 said:


> Hey there!  First post  to the DIS!  Glad to hear you made out like bandits with the goodies!  Just a quick question:
> can you elaborate where this took place, which Trick or Treat location(s):
> 
> "*Several lines inside split off and they would put strollers and wheelchairs in one line. This allowed us to go through several lines many times before others could get through once*."
> 
> Thank you so much!




The one that I remember specifically was the line at PhilharMagic. Strollers and wheelchairs went down a ramp and everyone else went down the stairs into a second line. 

That location also had another station set up to give out candy right before you made it to the exit. Because of the separate line for strollers, we were in and out in 2 minutes. 

The ToT line across from Buzz was also relatively short throughout the entire night. There would be no more than 5 or 6 people in front of us each time so we were in and out of that line in less than a minute. We visited that line about 5 times. 

We also got a pretty good laugh going through the line at the Tom Sawyer dock. We thought the CM was joking when she told us to come and get some applesauce but they really did give us 2 pouches of GoGo Squeeze applesauce.

Also, when we entered the park at 4:30, we were routed away from Main Street because of the Move It Street Party. The new route had us run into a candy stop where they gave all of us a bag of candy. Inside each bag was about 4 or 5 mini chocolates like Snickers and a full size bag of caramel M&Ms.


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> March 19, 2018


Thanks


----------



## FoxC63

DisFam4 said:


> Well that stinks, especially since right from their own page:
> "Do you remember last year’s Oogie Boogie Premium Popcorn Bucket?" They even call it a premium bucket lol.... Not a big deal though



If you really want the refill in the Oogie Boogie bucket, try it.  To me the verbiage states PREMIUM and BASE.  I'm only letting you know of our experience and we attend in the last week in October.  I think the Guest Service rep at Hollywood Studios was given the wrong info based on the article Disney Parks Blog released.

Also if you do run into an issue the DPB article can be easily accessed at the bottom on Post #5:  Popcorn Buckets & Party Favors 

As seen here:


The DIS is at your finger tips!


----------



## FoxC63

jessishante said:


> Also, when we entered the park at 4:30, we were routed away from Main Street because of the Move It Street Party. The new route had us run into a candy stop where they gave all of us a bag of candy. Inside each bag was about 4 or 5 mini chocolates like Snickers and a full size bag of caramel M&Ms.



Thank you!  Also this route is called the Bypass, as seen in:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989837"]Post #3[/URL]


----------



## OhhBother

Love Tink said:


> You are missing the point. It isn’t about the person who bought two tickets.
> 
> It is about Disney knowing that if it allows the parties to be so crowded that an attendee can’t possibly do most of the entertainment and attractions...people will buy tickets to two parties.
> 
> It’s a criticism of this business model, which is disappointing to many long-time fans.



I guess I see this differently. I don't think it's reasonable to have an expectation that I can take advantage of every single offering of a park-wide special event in, at most, eight hours. By that line of thinking, should I also expect to take advantage of every single offering in Epcot with a one-day admission ticket?

The thing I love about Disney is that there is a wealth of activities, rides, shows, etc. It's not designed to be a unilateral experience where every person participates in every experience. It's designed to be a "buffet" where we each pick and choose the things that we want to invest our time in. Just my two cents. I understand others have a different view.


----------



## grumpy28

dachsie said:


> You said Oogie Boogie buckets were by LTT - did you see them at the Dumbo one at 7:30?



I'm not sure if they had them. We were focused on getting the cauldron as we got Oogie boogie last year.


----------



## jessishante

Thank you!  Also this route is called the Bypass, as seen in:  Post #3

View attachment 347514[/QUOTE]

Thank you! I knew I had seen the name of the route somewhere!


----------



## grumpy28

FoxC63 said:


> This sounds like a perfect night for sure!  Have a few questions hopefully you can answer:
> 
> How did you pay for the Muenster Smash Burger?
> What photos did you have taken & where were the locations?
> Did you go inside the firehouse or was someone outside with the SotMK card?
> Thank you so much for your time!



Paid for Burger with a magic band.

 Got a hitchhiking ghost photo and a ghost holding a lantern with your head inside near haunted Mansion. Got a family group shot across from pirates. No magic shots. And got one other one I can't recall.

We went inside the firehouse for the card. There was no one standing outside.


----------



## Pdollar88

Love Tink said:


> You are missing the point. It isn’t about the person who bought two tickets.
> 
> It is about Disney knowing that if it allows the parties to be so crowded that an attendee can’t possibly do most of the entertainment and attractions...people will buy tickets to two parties.
> 
> It’s a criticism of this business model, which is disappointing to many long-time fans.



That’s fair, and I definitely see that point. 

I just don’t think that was clear in the original and very brief post, which was a direct response to someone buying two party tickets.


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


> Paid for Burger with a magic band.
> 
> Got a hitchhiking ghost photo and a ghost holding a lantern with your head inside near haunted Mansion. Got a family group shot across from pirates. No magic shots. And got one other one I can't recall.
> 
> We went inside the firehouse for the card. There was no one standing outside.



I'm sorry, I meant how much.  I do not have the price listed on the Itinerary Thread. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## FoxC63

grumpy28 said:


> Thursday night called and had our Labor Day party switched to last night,
> Headed to get our orangebird card from the firehouse at 11:20. No line.





grumpy28 said:


> We went inside the firehouse for the card. There was no one standing outside.



Thank you, I thought the Main Street Firehouse closed earlier.  And this party was held on Friday, August 31.


----------



## beaprn

FoxC63 said:


> It really stinks we cannot order this merchandise and have them shipped to our home or pick them up.  Having a WDW resort, park tickets and party tickets paid in full, Disney should set up some kind of system.  They're so advanced on knowing our business, taking our photos and finger prints blah, blah, blah and they can't figure how to to this?  Please!



Probably because people will deplete the the supplies and sell them on EBay, leaving nothing for the later dates! I believe I read somewhere on here that each party has an ellotment and when it runs out that’s it.


----------



## Haley R

OhhBother said:


> I guess I see this differently. I don't think it's reasonable to have an expectation that I can take advantage of every single offering of a park-wide special event in, at most, eight hours. By that line of thinking, should I also expect to take advantage of every single offering in Epcot with a one-day admission ticket?
> 
> The thing I love about Disney is that there is a wealth of activities, rides, shows, etc. It's not designed to be a unilateral experience where every person participates in every experience. It's designed to be a "buffet" where we each pick and choose the things that we want to invest our time in. Just my two cents. I understand others have a different view.


This is very well said. I love that you described it like a buffet!


----------



## Love Tink

OhhBother said:


> I guess I see this differently. I don't think it's reasonable to have an expectation that I can take advantage of every single offering of a park-wide special event in, at most, eight hours. By that line of thinking, should I also expect to take advantage of every single offering in Epcot with a one-day admission ticket?
> 
> The thing I love about Disney is that there is a wealth of activities, rides, shows, etc. It's not designed to be a unilateral experience where every person participates in every experience. It's designed to be a "buffet" where we each pick and choose the things that we want to invest our time in. Just my two cents. I understand others have a different view.



Where did you get "every single offering"? It doesn't do any good to exaggerate what people are saying.

The original post said, "We decided we wanted to meet a lot more characters, so a second party is a good idea." That is hardly a reflection of some unrealistic desire to see all three entertainment options, ride every ride, collect 50 pounds of candy, and get a foot rub from Jack Sparrow. It's a reflection of the reality that character lines are generally very long (too long, in my opinion) at this special event.


----------



## Love Tink

Haley R said:


> This is very well said. I love that you described it like a buffet!



Using the buffet analogy - would you be okay with a buffet where you pretty much just wanted the pasta - didn't care about the carving station or the bread - but you only got to try two of the five kinds of pastas because there were so many people crowding the counter? Or would you allow yourself to feel disappointed?


----------



## Shandeeh

rastuso said:


> And THIS is why the Parties are overcrowded now.



Yes because someone who lives on the opposite side of the country and is going to WDW for the first time going to two parties is the exact reason the parties are too crowded. Not Because Disney is selling more tickets or anything at all like that...


----------



## sailored

Hello! We are scheduled to attend MNSSHP on 10/27 and are super excited, this will be our second time attending. We have a free night on 10/30 and are considering attending again. It's just my husband and I, would anyone recommend going twice?

Edit: I just went back and read some posts. No need to answer.


----------



## sjs314

Love Tink said:


> You are missing the point. It isn’t about the person who bought two tickets.
> 
> It is about Disney knowing that if it allows the parties to be so crowded that an attendee can’t possibly do most of the entertainment and attractions...people will buy tickets to two parties.
> 
> It’s a criticism of this business model, which is disappointing to many long-time fans.



I totally agree, in fact I stated this in an earlier post myself
It is a win win for Disney the more tickets they sell for each party causing overly crowded attractions just guarantees a certain percentage of guests will attend 2 or more parties to accomplish their party goals


----------



## StacyStrong

Love Tink said:


> Using the buffet analogy - would you be okay with a buffet where you pretty much just wanted the pasta - didn't care about the carving station or the bread - but you only got to try two of the five kinds of pastas because there were so many people crowding the counter? Or would you allow yourself to feel disappointed?



I'd allow myself to feel disappointed and decide if I wanted to go to the buffet again, sure. But I also wouldn't limit myself only to pasta orblame the buffet because I didn't want to try the carving station.

Nor would I suggest that other people who want to try more than just the pasta will leave hungry.

I also wouldn't spend money on a buffet if I only wanted pasta though! I'd go to an Italian restaurant. 

I know this isn't your point and I'm truly sorry you had a bad time! I think yours and other posts are definitely worthwhile to other people. It's definitely sobered some of my expectations for my MVMCP trip, but I do still think/hope I can have a good time even if the crowds are higher than I originally expected. It's a shame they've started selling so many more tickets that people are beginning to regret the purchase.


----------



## Love Tink

StacyStrong said:


> I'd allow myself to feel disappointed and decide if I wanted to go to the buffet again, sure. But I also wouldn't limit myself only to pasta orblame the buffet because I didn't want to try the carving station.
> 
> Nor would I suggest that other people who want to try more than just the pasta will leave hungry.



It keeps coming back to this. I don't see any posts where people are suggesting that other people NOT attend MNSSHP. Really, not one.

What I HAVE seen are posts where people describe their disappointing experiences - presumably both because they want to vent and because they think it might help others know what to expect.

Are we supposed to lie?


----------



## FoxC63

beaprn said:


> Probably because people will deplete the the supplies and sell them on EBay, leaving nothing for the later dates! I believe I read somewhere on here that each party has an ellotment and when it runs out that’s it.



You missed the point completely and that's fine.  Last year we were told the same thing "allotment" Disney Parks Blog then updated their original merchandise article:

**UPDATE 10/16/17:* The Oogie Boogie Premium Popcorn Bucket is now sold out at both Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort. The Mickey Pumpkin Premium Popcorn Bucket has also sold out at Disneyland Resort.

*Re:  Pumpkin Mickey Popcorn Bucket.
*UPDATE 9/29/17*: Due to the overwhelming popularity of these creepy culinary collectibles, there will be limited quantities available throughout the month of October.

When we arrived last week in October the only popcorn bucket available was Pumpkin Mickey at 7pm.  

Original DPB Article:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...lt-disney-world-resort-and-disneyland-resort/

FYI - The Oogie Boogie Premium Popcorn Bucket was sold out prior to their date.  It's all posted on the 2017 Main Halloween thread.


----------



## StacyStrong

Love Tink said:


> It keeps coming back to this. I don't see any posts where people are suggesting that other people NOT attend MNSSHP. Really, not one.
> 
> What I HAVE seen are posts where people describe their disappointing experiences - presumably both because they want to vent and because they think it might help others either temper expectations or decide not to attend.
> 
> Are we supposed to lie?



Of course you're not. 

I think it's just the way the posts come across when people read them. Not that that is YOUR fault - it's just the nature of the internet. People get defensive. 

People want to have a good time and when one person says they DID have a good time, someone else comments saying that it must have been an exception. The person who had a good time then feels like their experience was invalidated. 

The same exact thing goes in the other direction too, I realize. It's hard to read tone on a message board. 

To me, personally (and probably because I'm still hopeful and shelled out a bunch of money for MVMCP), it just seems like whenever someone reports a good time, someone replies to it making it sound like that wasn't real or that they didn't do the party "right" because they had different goals. 

That's not necessarily fair of me either. I appreciate hearing everyone's experience so I can make own decisions based on a variety of feedback.


----------



## Haley R

Love Tink said:


> Using the buffet analogy - would you be okay with a buffet where you pretty much just wanted the pasta - didn't care about the carving station or the bread - but you only got to try two of the five kinds of pastas because there were so many people crowding the counter? Or would you allow yourself to feel disappointed?


I’m sorry but I’m not going to argue anymore on a thread that is about the Halloween parties. I just don’t see the point. I see both sides to the argument and I’m kind of over seeing people being negative on every thread lately. I’m not trying to be rude, just trying to get the thread back on track.


----------



## Rich M

Love Tink said:


> You are missing the point. It isn’t about the person who bought two tickets.
> 
> It is about Disney knowing that if it allows the parties to be so crowded that an attendee can’t possibly do most of the entertainment and attractions...people will buy tickets to two parties.
> 
> It’s a criticism of this business model, which is disappointing to many long-time fans.



I agree with what your saying about the business model but it was just the way you said made it look like it was directed towards them.  I will say though that Disney will always continue to add more tickets to events and add more desserts parties and add more early morning hours and after hours events as long as we are all willing to dish out the money for them.  If an event is no good they will axe it for something more profitable.  Its all about business and there is nothing we can do about.


----------



## SimplyTink

Haley R said:


> I’m sorry but I’m not going to argue anymore on a thread that is about the Halloween parties. I just don’t see the point. I see both sides to the argument and I’m kind of over seeing people being negative on every thread lately. I’m not trying to be rude, just trying to get the thread back on track.


 THIS 
Happy Halloween @Haley R


----------



## sherlockmiles

FoxC63 said:


> It really stinks we cannot order this merchandise and have them shipped to our home or pick them up.  Having a WDW resort, park tickets and party tickets paid in full, Disney should set up some kind of system.  They're so advanced on knowing our business, taking our photos and finger prints blah, blah, blah and they can't figure how to to this?  Please!




I still haven't found time to send my idea/note to Disney about merchandise.  I promise I will, and I will post what I send so others can also send it they'd like.  Sorry guys - not enough hours in the day or days in the week.


----------



## RDarling

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Here is all the stuff I got at the party.  Most if it was purchased at the end of the party with little  waiting.  They let me buy the Alex and Ani at circus on a regular Park day, by showing proof I had attended on the 24th.


----------



## abnihon

RDarling said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Here is all the stuff I got at the party.  Most if it was purchased at the end of the party with little View attachment 347583 waiting.  They let me buy the Alex and Ani at circus on a regular Park day, by showing proof I had attended on the 24th.



What time and where did you buy Oogie Boogie and how long did you wait?


----------



## Haley R

RDarling said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Here is all the stuff I got at the party.  Most if it was purchased at the end of the party with little View attachment 347583 waiting.  They let me buy the Alex and Ani at circus on a regular Park day, by showing proof I had attended on the 24th.


Fun!! I’m so excited to buy merch in October!!


----------



## Haley R

SimplyTink said:


> THIS
> Happy Halloween @Haley R


Happy Halloween!


----------



## dachsie

Shandeeh said:


> Yes because someone who lives on the opposite side of the country and is going to WDW for the first time going to two parties is the exact reason the parties are too crowded. Not Because Disney is selling more tickets or anything at all like that...


I'm going to a second party to get the M&Gs in as well.  Don't sweat it.


----------



## mgellman

So the Hocus Pocus totes are a firm "AP only"?  Bummer.  I know they sometimes sell those things on eBay but I don't want to pay inflated prices.


----------



## FoxC63

mgellman said:


> So the Hocus Pocus totes are a firm "AP only"?  Bummer.  I know they sometimes sell those things on eBay but I don't want to pay inflated prices.



Yes.  Hocus Pocus Tote Bag AP Exclusive $24.99


----------



## OhhBother

Love Tink said:


> Where did you get "every single offering"? It doesn't do any good to exaggerate what people are saying.
> 
> The original post said, "We decided we wanted to meet a lot more characters, so a second party is a good idea." That is hardly a reflection of some unrealistic desire to see all three entertainment options, ride every ride, collect 50 pounds of candy, and get a foot rub from Jack Sparrow. It's a reflection of the reality that character lines are generally very long (too long, in my opinion) at this special event.



To answer your question about where did I get "every single offering," see your original statement - copied below and bolded for emphasis. "Most of the entertainment and attractions" - your words, not mine.



Love Tink said:


> You are missing the point. It isn’t about the person who bought two tickets.
> 
> *It is about Disney knowing that if it allows the parties to be so crowded that an attendee can’t possibly do most of the entertainment and attractions...people will buy tickets to two parties.*I
> 
> It’s a criticism of this business model, which is disappointing to many long-time fans.


----------



## jmoney4080

can someone who has been tell me what characters are at Disney Junior Dance party?


----------



## dachsie

jmoney4080 said:


> can someone who has been tell me what characters are at Disney Junior Dance party?


The pics I have seen had Doc mcStuffins and Timon


----------



## Disneylover99

abnihon said:


> What time and where did you buy Oogie Boogie and how long did you wait?


I bought Oogie Boogie on the 24th late in the evening, about 10:45pm at a pupcorn kiosk near Liberty Square. There were maybe 15 people in line. It was the shortest line I could find all evening for that bucket. I waited, maybe five minutes. Not bad. On the 28th, lines were much shorter for the bucket.


----------



## Haley R

Disneylover99 said:


> I bought Oogie Boogie on the 24th late in the evening, about 10:45pm at a pupcorn kiosk near Liberty Square. There were maybe 15 people in line. It was the shortest line I could find all evening for that bucket. I waited, maybe five minutes. Not bad. On the 28th, lines were much shorter for the bucket.


Huh interesting. I hope they really did portion it out for each party.


----------



## Pdollar88

RDarling said:


> [GALLERY=][/GALLERY]Here is all the stuff I got at the party.  Most if it was purchased at the end of the party with little View attachment 347583 waiting.  They let me buy the Alex and Ani at circus on a regular Park day, by showing proof I had attended on the 24th.


It looks like we have similar purchasing goals! I was afraid things would sell out - but since you went at the end of the night, I assume that wasn't an issue? 

Love the AP bag!


----------



## K&T

I thought this might be helpful for some people who are still planning their visits. This is a description of the 2018 MNSSHP parade that I put together after watching several videos taken this year. The parade minus the Headless Horseman is only 12 minutes long. My first ever Halloween party is on 9/9, and I wanted to know if I would be fine with missing any part of the parade so that I could use the extra time for something else. Turns out I'm only interested in 1-12, so I'm glad I checked in advance. Also glad I won't have to hear Clara Cluck in person! 

*2018 Parade *

1. Headless Horseman (rides through parade route 10-15 minutes before parade starts, if the streets are dry)

2. Mickey's Boo to You Halloween Parade wheeled leader w/ two females, one on each side

3. dancing/walking:  Tigger, Pooh, Goofy, Pluto, Snow White, Dopey, Alice, Mad Hatter, Aladdin, Jasmine, Rapunzel w/ Pascal, Flynn Rider

4. float:  gazebo w/ Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy

5. dancing/walking:  Peter Pan, Captain Hook, Mr. Smee, Wendy, two Lost Boys, two pirates

6. float:  Tinker Bell on top of treasure chest and pile of gold

7. dancing/walking:  ten flag-spinning pirates/buccaneers

8. float:  pirate ship w/ Captain Barbossa and Jack Sparrow

9. dancing/walking:  twelve gravediggers with shovels that they spark along the ground

10. float:  gravestones

11. dancing/walking:  sixteen ghost ballroom dancers

12. float:  Haunted Mansion w/ hitchhiking ghosts (Gus, Ezra, and Phineas)

13. dancing/walking:  twelve square-dancers

14. float:  Clarabelle Cow at Halloween hoedown singing and dancing

15. dancing/walking:  Brer Rabbit, Brer Fox, Brer Bear, Chip & Dale, three Country Bears (Big Al, Wendell, and Shaker)

16. float:  Clara Cluck in a barn

17. float:  Wreck-It Ralph in a candy truck

18. dancing/walking:  nine candy gals twirling batons

19. float:  Vanellope from Sugar Rush on a tricycle

20. dancing/walking:  hyenas from Lion King (Shenzi, Banzai, and Ed)

21. float:  five-piece skeleton band w/ two monsters in a cage on the back

22. dancing/walking:  Oogie-Boogie, Cruella, Wicked Stepsisters, Queen of Hearts, Bowler Hat Guy, Dr. Facilier

23. float:  Jafar, Maleficent, Wicked Queen

24. "The End" banner w/ one male and one female walking and holding each side


----------



## grumpy28

FoxC63 said:


> I'm sorry, I meant how much.  I do not have the price listed on the Itinerary Thread. Thanks a bunch!



Not sure. Hubby paid while I got a table.


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> Can you refill the buckets with the specialty popcorn in Epcot?


We’ve been able to. And also to refill the premium buckets, specifically the AK lotus bucket and Mickey pumpkin bucket.


----------



## Pdollar88

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve been able to. And also to refill the premium buckets, specifically the AK lotus bucket and Mickey pumpkin bucket.


That’s awesome! Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve been able to. And also to refill the premium buckets, specifically the AK lotus bucket and Mickey pumpkin bucket.



I don't own the AK lotus bucket, the 2017 Mickey Pumpkin was a non issue were you able to refill the 2017 Oogie Boogie at all parks, what about flavored popcorn at Epcot?  It would be awesome to hear more reports on refills especially with the Oogie Boogie.  Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

K&T said:


> I thought this might be helpful for some people who are still planning their visits. This is a description of the 2018 MNSSHP parade that I put together after watching several videos taken this year. The parade minus the Headless Horseman is only 12 minutes long. My first ever Halloween party is on 9/9, and I wanted to know if I would be fine with missing any part of the parade so that I could use the extra time for something else. Turns out I'm only interested in 1-12, so I'm glad I checked in advance. Also glad I won't have to hear Clara Cluck in person!
> 
> *2018 Parade *
> 
> 1. Headless Horseman (rides through parade route 10-15 minutes before parade starts, if the streets are dry)
> 
> 2. Mickey's Boo to You Halloween Parade wheeled leader w/ two females, one on each side
> 
> 3. dancing/walking:  Tigger, Pooh, Goofy, Pluto, Snow White, Dopey, Alice, Mad Hatter, Aladdin, Jasmine, Rapunzel w/ Pascal, Flynn Rider
> 
> 4. float:  gazebo w/ Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy
> 
> 5. dancing/walking:  Peter Pan, Captain Hook, Mr. Smee, Wendy, two Lost Boys, two pirates
> 
> 6. float:  Tinker Bell on top of treasure chest and pile of gold
> 
> 7. dancing/walking:  ten flag-spinning pirates/buccaneers
> 
> 8. float:  pirate ship w/ Captain Barbossa and Jack Sparrow
> 
> 9. dancing/walking:  twelve gravediggers with shovels that they spark along the ground
> 
> 10. float:  gravestones
> 
> 11. dancing/walking:  sixteen ghost ballroom dancers
> 
> 12. float:  Haunted Mansion w/ hitchhiking ghosts (Gus, Ezra, and Phineas)
> 
> 13. dancing/walking:  twelve square-dancers
> 
> 14. float:  Clarabelle Cow at Halloween hoedown singing and dancing
> 
> 15. dancing/walking:  Brer Rabbit, Brer Fox, Brer Bear, Chip & Dale, three Country Bears (Big Al, Wendell, and Shaker)
> 
> 16. float:  Clara Cluck in a barn
> 
> 17. float:  Wreck-It Ralph in a candy truck
> 
> 18. dancing/walking:  nine candy gals twirling batons
> 
> 19. float:  Vanellope from Sugar Rush on a tricycle
> 
> 20. dancing/walking:  hyenas from Lion King (Shenzi, Banzai, and Ed)
> 
> 21. float:  five-piece skeleton band w/ two monsters in a cage on the back
> 
> 22. dancing/walking:  Oogie-Boogie, Cruella, Wicked Stepsisters, Queen of Hearts, Bowler Hat Guy, Dr. Facilier
> 
> 23. float:  Jafar, Maleficent, Wicked Queen
> 
> 24. "The End" banner w/ one male and one female walking and holding each side



WOW!!! Impressive list!  This must have taken a lot of time so thanks for that.


----------



## wehrengrizz

Cluelyss said:


> We’ve been able to. And also to refill the premium buckets, specifically the AK lotus bucket and Mickey pumpkin bucket.


Holy moly I've had the AK lotus bucket forever! Are they still giving those out/selling?? (We got ours free at one of the first RoL dining packages in 2016. ) 
^^^not a real question, I don't mean to be so OT just threw me off


----------



## K&T

jjj4 said:


> Hi I'm at the party right now - first time as never usually over here in August. We haven't seen any Halloween postcards anywhere and I've spent a lot of time in the shops.....!!



Thanks for letting me know! I'm not going to bother looking for any Halloween-specific postcards while I'm at MK then.


----------



## Pdollar88

The forecast is looking rainier on my “added” party day on Friday 9/7 than my original on 9/9. Oh well, I tried  

Still super excited for both!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I don't own the AK lotus bucket, the 2017 Mickey Pumpkin was a non issue were you able to refill the 2017 Oogie Boogie at all parks, what about flavored popcorn at Epcot?  It would be awesome to hear more reports on refills especially with the Oogie Boogie.  Thank you!


Oogie Boogie was sold out by the time we arrived last year, so no experience with him 

But yes, the flavored popcorn is included at Epcot, at least at the stand before the fountain in FW.


----------



## RDarling

abnihon said:


> What time and where did you buy Oogie Boogie and how long did you wait?




I got it around 11pm at the cart in frontier land.  The line was short so i only waited about 5 minutes.


----------



## MommatoLandE

I am sitting down with my husband now to go over our itineraries for MNSSHP and our regular park day.  I have a few questions.  I am going to go back and search, but as we are talking, I wanted to go ahead and keep track of them:

1. Can I buy event pins from Frontier Trading Post before the party starts?  Also, is there typically a long wait to buy these?
2. I know you can buy event merchandise before party guests are let in if you have a ticket, even the day before right?  What about after your party?  Can I buy party exclusive merchandise the day after our party as long as I have a ticket?
3.  Does Pecos Bill start selling the Hades Nachos and Worms and Dirt at 6?  Or will this not start until 7?
4.  Same question for Sleepy Hollow and the Zero Waffle?
5.  If we get a spot for the parade near the Hub, but leave after it to go to scream-o-ween ball, will we be able to find ok viewing for the fireworks?  I don't think we really feel the need to have a great view of the castle, especially since we're not going to be watching Hocus Pocus.  But I want to make sure the kids see the fireworks.


----------



## Robn752

Need advice. We have reservations for MNSSHP dessert party on 9/9. It has a 70% chance of rain that night. Should I cancel dessert party and just enjoy rest of party even with rain? My DD really wanted to go to dessert party during MNSSHP. I don't want to spend money if they cancel fireworks for that night. For info purposes we are going to 3 parties the week we are there.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

So frustrated....we bought 11 of the mystery villains pin boxes at the party. Big bad wolf was in every box and the 2nd pin in each box was either shan-yu or the old hag. Doing food and wine tomorrow so maybe i can find someone who wants to trade.......PM me if anyone wants to meet up but we leave tomorrow afternoon. HS tonight....


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

tbird89 said:


> I know that Brer Rabbit and Brer Fox are roamers, but do they have a Photopass photographer following them? Or is it just a regular cast member who can take a picture with your own camera?


 I did not see anyone staying very close to them. Mostly selfie pics being taken


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Pdollar88 said:


> Can you refill the buckets with the specialty popcorn in Epcot?


Yes i get the buffalo mixed with sour cream all the time at epcot. Same price as regular refil


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

DisFam4 said:


> Hoping that someone that participated in one of the parties can help here.... My DD would like to try the Candy Corn Ice Cream and/or the Candy Corn Milk Shake as she loves the candy corn flavor.  She (and I) have read a few blogs where they stated that the ice cream (and shake) are just food colored vanilla ice cream with no candy corn flavor, yet Disney's website states candy corn flavored.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone has tried either and is it just glorified orange colored vanilla or is there a distinct candy corn flavor.  She doesn't want it if the flavoring isn't there.
> Thanks!!!


It did taste like candy corn to me. We did the shake. Grab a regular straw as well and be prepared to share as its a serious dose of sugar


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

dachsie said:


> You said Oogie Boogie buckets were by LTT - did you see them at the Dumbo one at 7:30?


We bought our at dumbo cart but it was right at 7pm


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

abnihon said:


> What time and where did you buy Oogie Boogie and how long did you wait?


we tag team


abnihon said:


> What time and where did you buy Oogie Boogie and how long did you wait?



We tag teamed and got it a dumbo cart. Runner lined up there at 650. They were back to the group of us meeting queen and tweedeles before we finished m&g.  We were the 1st family in line for m&g and cart started right at 7. 2nd party in line at m&g got theirs at the castle. They started at 10 till and they were back in line before m&g started.  Buckets are prefilled so line goes really fast


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Oogie Boogie was sold out by the time we arrived last year, so no experience with him
> 
> But yes, the flavored popcorn is included at Epcot, at least at the stand before the fountain in FW.



That's right you mentioned him being sold out prior to Disney Parks Blog 2017 "Update", I remember that.  Other DISers had reported the same as well.


----------



## lorilclevelandrn

Pdollar88 said:


> The forecast is looking rainier on my “added” party day on Friday 9/7 than my original on 9/9. Oh well, I tried
> 
> Still super excited for both!



It rains just about every afternoon in Florida, don’t get discouraged just yet. It’s best to check around 3 days out and even then it still may change


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> So frustrated....we bought 11 of the mystery villains pin boxes at the party. Big bad wolf was in every box and the 2nd pin in each box was either shan-yu or the old hag. Doing food and wine tomorrow so maybe i can find someone who wants to trade.......PM me if anyone wants to meet up but we leave tomorrow afternoon. HS tonight....



Where did you buy your pins and at what time?  Thank you


----------



## loki_d

Still trying to find the tire pumpkin straw at wDW, anyone know where it is or when it’s being released? We’ve asked tons of cast members at Epcot and AK and no one has any idea what we are talking about.


----------



## FoxC63

loki_d said:


> Still trying to find the tire pumpkin straw at wDW, anyone know where it is or when it’s being released? We’ve asked tons of cast members at Epcot and AK and no one has any idea what we are talking about.



*Pumpkin Straw *will be at various quick-service locations throughout Epcot, Disney’s Hollywood Studios, and Disney’s Animal Kingdom Theme Park.

I have not seen anyone post they purchased this.


----------



## Cluelyss

Robn752 said:


> Need advice. We have reservations for MNSSHP dessert party on 9/9. It has a 70% chance of rain that night. Should I cancel dessert party and just enjoy rest of party even with rain? My DD really wanted to go to dessert party during MNSSHP. I don't want to spend money if they cancel fireworks for that night. For info purposes we are going to 3 parties the week we are there.


Fireworks are rarely cancelled. Delayed in severe weather but will go off in a light rain.


----------



## Mollymovacca

Pdollar88 said:


> The forecast is looking rainier on my “added” party day on Friday 9/7 than my original on 9/9. Oh well, I tried
> 
> Still super excited for both!


9/7 is our party day as well!! Hoping it all fizzels out before the party!


----------



## billyjobobb

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> So frustrated....we bought 11 of the mystery villains pin boxes at the party. Big bad wolf was in every box and the 2nd pin in each box was either shan-yu or the old hag. Doing food and wine tomorrow so maybe i can find someone who wants to trade.......PM me if anyone wants to meet up but we leave tomorrow afternoon. HS tonight....


they often do a horrible job of mixing those up, and they aren't sold at alot of places. I gave up on buying those sets unless I can pick up a box here, there and everywhere. It is sad. On the flipside I know someone that got multiple boxes that only had chasers and they cleaned up selling the 5 of each that they had......


----------



## billyjobobb

loki_d said:


> Still trying to find the tire pumpkin straw at wDW, anyone know where it is or when it’s being released? We’ve asked tons of cast members at Epcot and AK and no one has any idea what we are talking about.


that tire pumpkin is sold in Cars land (hence the tire motif) at Disney's California Adventure


----------



## loki_d

billyjobobb said:


> that tire pumpkin is sold in Cars land (hence the tire motif) at Disney's California Adventure



It’s also sold at WDW at Epcot, HWS and AK but there is no specific location nor date stating when it is released.


----------



## billyjobobb

If I had to guess it would be some time around when Disneyland flips to Halloween.


----------



## Robin Burks

Does anyone know if the Hades nachos get served before 7 p.m. at Pecos' Bill? Or are they only available at 7 p.m. and later?


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Robn752 said:


> Need advice. We have reservations for MNSSHP dessert party on 9/9. It has a 70% chance of rain that night. Should I cancel dessert party and just enjoy rest of party even with rain? My DD really wanted to go to dessert party during MNSSHP. I don't want to spend money if they cancel fireworks for that night. For info purposes we are going to 3 parties the week we are there.



I wouldn't cancel it.  That forecast isn't accurate this far out and will change on a daily basis.  We did the dessert party on 8/24 and, when we were first seated, they were set up for rain (all of the tables were under the roof).  By the time the first parade ended, it was clear skies and a beautiful night for fireworks.  I think the chances the fireworks will be cancelled are very slim.  The dessert party was AWESOME!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DisFam4 said:


> Hoping that someone that participated in one of the parties can help here.... My DD would like to try the Candy Corn Ice Cream and/or the Candy Corn Milk Shake as she loves the candy corn flavor.  She (and I) have read a few blogs where they stated that the ice cream (and shake) are just food colored vanilla ice cream with no candy corn flavor, yet Disney's website states candy corn flavored.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone has tried either and is it just glorified orange colored vanilla or is there a distinct candy corn flavor.  She doesn't want it if the flavoring isn't there.
> Thanks!!!





inspectorgadget said:


> It is definitely glorified orange colored vanilla ice cream. We were disappointed. Both the ice cream cone and cup had actual pieces of candy corn underneath the ice cream, but that's the only candy corn thing about it.





DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> It did taste like candy corn to me. We did the shake. Grab a regular straw as well and be prepared to share as its a serious dose of sugar



All the talk about "candy corn flavor" made me look to see what it really is considered to be by at least one of the candy corn manufacturers as I couldn't completely say it wasn't vanilla like and that some of the "taste" for me seems almost more based on the texture or sugar. 

 Here's what Jelly Belly (formerly known as Goelitz who's been making candy corn for over 100 years apparently) says:

_"Candy Corn is a wonderful blend of creamy fondant, rich marshmallow and warm vanilla notes."  _

To me, marshmallow will have a vanilla tone, fondant can have a vanilla tone.   So, Candy corn tastes a lot like vanilla!


----------



## Haley R

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All the talk about "candy corn flavor" made me look to see what it really is considered to be by at least one of the candy corn manufacturers as I couldn't completely say it wasn't vanilla like and that some of the "taste" for me seems almost more based on the texture or sugar.
> 
> Here's what Jelly Belly (formerly known as Goelitz who's been making candy corn for over 100 years apparently) says:
> 
> _"Candy Corn is a wonderful blend of creamy fondant, rich marshmallow and warm vanilla notes."  _
> 
> To me, marshmallow will have a vanilla tone, fondant can have a vanilla tone.   So, Candy corn tastes a lot like vanilla!


That’s interesting!


----------



## theHEN

Questions!
We will be staying at All star movies the night of our party. Will it be easier to take the bus that night to and from MK or drive ourselves? 
Do the buses go straight to MK or the TTC? Long lines for buses after the party? 
Also, we have to buy our tickets there (military) so can we do that at MK or do we have to do it at TTC?

Sorry so many questions! Thank you in advance!


----------



## loki_d

theHEN said:


> Questions!
> We will be staying at All star movies the night of our party. Will it be easier to take the bus that night to and from MK or drive ourselves?
> Do the buses go straight to MK or the TTC? Long lines for buses after the party?
> Also, we have to buy our tickets there (military) so can we do that at MK or do we have to do it at TTC?
> 
> Sorry so many questions! Thank you in advance!



Take the bus, it will take you directly to the front instead of dealing with the tram/ferry or monorail.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Robn752 said:


> Need advice. We have reservations for MNSSHP dessert party on 9/9. It has a 70% chance of rain that night. Should I cancel dessert party and just enjoy rest of party even with rain? My DD really wanted to go to dessert party during MNSSHP. I don't want to spend money if they cancel fireworks for that night. For info purposes we are going to 3 parties the week we are there.



FWIW, we did the Plaza Viewing Dessert Party last year on a MNSSHP night with some serious rain for a good chunk of the evening.  The parade was delayed, fireworks were delayed, etc.  The rain doesn’t normally bother us (anyway)...we just poncho up and truck on... but it was a hard soaker for awhile.  I was very happy to have the dessert party that night because it gave us a nice spot to dry off/get out of the rain.  We hung out there until they made the announcement of when fireworks would be going off.  Obviously not an ideal evening, but I was a happy and dry camper.


----------



## billyjobobb

You couldn't pay me enough to take the bus from and then back to all stars.

The bus will be packed. You might have to wait for multiple buses, and if you leave right after the fireworks you will be heading back to the "All star" with a thousand of your closest friends. And they will be close.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

billyjobobb said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to take the bus from and then back to all stars.
> 
> The bus will be packed. You might have to wait for multiple buses, and if you leave right after the fireworks you will be heading back to the "All star" with a thousand of your closest friends. And they will be close.



It's not bad when you're one of the last to leave for the evening!  Then you share with All Stars and a couple others and the bus is still practically empty.


----------



## Haley R

KAT4DISNEY said:


> It's not bad when you're one of the last to leave for the evening!  Then you share with All Stars and a couple others and the bus is still practically empty.


We always wait to leave until about 30 minutes after the park closes. We wander through shops and take pictures. By then the bus lines aren’t bad at all. We’ve never taken anything but the buses back to our resort.


----------



## mamapenguin

loki_d said:


> It’s also sold at WDW at Epcot, HWS and AK but there is no specific location nor date stating when it is released.


I want a tire pumpkin. Does anyone have a picture? We are there in October.


----------



## AEA1127

Has anyone met with Mickey during the party and could tell me how the wait was and when you got in line? I'd like to possibly bring my son to meet him at the start of the party but he won't be able to wait in the line for hours. We met the dwarves last year at MVMCP and even though we were one of the first groups we waited a long time. Not going to try to do that again this year!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

AEA1127 said:


> Has anyone met with Mickey during the party and could tell me how the wait was and when you got in line? I'd like to possibly bring my son to meet him at the start of the party but he won't be able to wait in the line for hours. We met the dwarves last year at MVMCP and even though we were one of the first groups we waited a long time. Not going to try to do that again this year!



We met Mickey during a party just before the first parade.  Line was really short - we only had to wait for 1 other group.  I'd guess it might be a bit longer at the start of the party but the wait time will show on the app so you can decide if you want to do it then.


----------



## gracerussell

Best Aunt said:


> Hey, I provided pictures of my fireworks shots with me ghosted out!  And my magic shots with me cropped out.
> 
> The only character photos I did were Elvis Stitch, Gaston with Belle, Cinderella and Elena.  My back was bothering me too much to stand in line.
> 
> I arrived after 6:00 so I missed the Bypass and any props which were there.
> 
> I would post my cupcake and pumpkin cheesecake but I took those pictures outside in the dark so you will find better ones online.


 

To confirm - the bypass with the cute photo ops and candy bags closes at 6 pm?


----------



## rastuso

KAT4DISNEY said:


> All the talk about "candy corn flavor" made me look to see what it really is considered to be by at least one of the candy corn manufacturers as I couldn't completely say it wasn't vanilla like and that some of the "taste" for me seems almost more based on the texture or sugar.
> 
> Here's what Jelly Belly (formerly known as Goelitz who's been making candy corn for over 100 years apparently) says:
> 
> _"Candy Corn is a wonderful blend of creamy fondant, rich marshmallow and warm vanilla notes."  _
> 
> To me, marshmallow will have a vanilla tone, fondant can have a vanilla tone.   So, Candy corn tastes a lot like vanilla!



Candy Cord M&Ms are pretty darn good.  Better than Candy Corn.


----------



## gracerussell

What seems to be the best time to hit up Haunted Mansion for ride/various photo ops? Thanks!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

rastuso said:


> Candy Cord M&Ms are pretty darn good.  Better than Candy Corn.



I had not ever heard of those!


----------



## Lindaleeann

theHEN said:


> Questions!
> We will be staying at All star movies the night of our party. Will it be easier to take the bus that night to and from MK or drive ourselves?
> Do the buses go straight to MK or the TTC? Long lines for buses after the party?
> Also, we have to buy our tickets there (military) so can we do that at MK or do we have to do it at TTC?
> 
> Sorry so many questions! Thank you in advance!



I hear you! I attended the first party (8/17 - which ended up being sold out) and also stayed at All Star Movies. I was all freaked out thinking it would take hours to get back to the resort after the party and I had made up my mind that I would use Uber. I left the party about 11:30 and the crowds heading out were minimal. After so much walking that night, the walk to the Contemporary to catch an Uber looked a bazillion miles away, so I decided to chance it and take the bus back. The bus stops are at the park and depending on your bus, can be a bit of a walk - but not too bad at all. I was the 1st in line for All Star Movies bus. A short line formed behind me and a bus pulled up 6 minutes after I arrived. We waited about 5 minutes for more guests and were then on our way back to All Star Movies. The bus was not full nor did it make any stops at either of the other All Star resorts. I was back at the All Star Movies and in my room a little after midnight. It was awesome and I was thrilled at how painless it was. Have an amazing time!


----------



## anna_m

re: popcorn buckets

I absolutely adore the 'poison cauldron' popcorn bucket, so I'm gonna need one of those. It's listed as $10.50 without popcorn and add $4.50 if you want popcorn in it. Then $1.75 for refills after that, right?

Why wouldn't you just buy the empty bucket for $10.50 then go get it refilled at another station for $1.75 instead of paying $4.50 for the first fill-up? Is there something I'm missing?!


----------



## Best Aunt

gracerussell said:


> To confirm - the bypass with the cute photo ops and candy bags closes at 6 pm?



My understanding is that the Bypass closes at 6:00 pm or shortly thereafter.  It is there as a way to deal with MNSSHP guests who are arriving at the same time as regular guests.  Since the park closes at 6:00, anyone arriving after 6:00 is just there for MNSSHP.

I arrived around 6:15 or 6:30 and there were cast members standing in random locations passing out wristbands after you went through the tapstiles or whatever they are called.  Nobody said anything about the Bypass when we entered.  I can't remember the exact time, but I do remember looking at the clock in the bus at 6:05 as we approached the bus drop off spot because I was talking with someone on the bus who was trying to make an ADR in the MK.


----------



## loki_d

billyjobobb said:


> You couldn't pay me enough to take the bus from and then back to all stars.
> 
> The bus will be packed. You might have to wait for multiple buses, and if you leave right after the fireworks you will be heading back to the "All star" with a thousand of your closest friends. And they will be close.



I’d take the bus in and then leaving maybe take a lyft to the hotel.


----------



## lolly2ga

During the fireworks, are Splash Mountain and Thunder Mountain open? Seems like I read that one of them stops during the fireworks but can’t remember for sure. And is Splash open until then end of the party? Thanks!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> Where did you buy your pins and at what time?  Thank you


The only place you can buy those is frontier trading post. We bought around 750-830. I did find one very nice family that traded out some with me!


----------



## Sophie_2003

lolly2ga said:


> During the fireworks, are Splash Mountain and Thunder Mountain open? Seems like I read that one of them stops during the fireworks but can’t remember for sure. And is Splash open until then end of the party? Thanks!


Can’t say for fireworks, but we rode splash twice after the 2nd parade. Got off of it at 12h05


----------



## GADisneyDad14

mamapenguin said:


> I want a tire pumpkin. Does anyone have a picture? We are there in October.


----------



## Melanie230

theHEN said:


> Questions!
> We will be staying at All star movies the night of our party. Will it be easier to take the bus that night to and from MK or drive ourselves?
> Do the buses go straight to MK or the TTC? Long lines for buses after the party?
> Also, we have to buy our tickets there (military) so can we do that at MK or do we have to do it at TTC?
> 
> Sorry so many questions! Thank you in advance!



We went last year to a sold out party night.  We took the bus back to AOA.  We left at 12 midnight.  We were one of the last ones on the bus, and it was crowded.  But it's 20 minutes.  Not a big deal.  But I don't mind riding the bus.  Have a blast!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

We felt the candy corn milkshake had almost a hint of marshmallow taste to it.  It was a fun treat to start our evening with and wait out some of the rain on Aug 28th.  It was super sweet though and my dd and I only drank about 1/2 before tossing it.  Not sorry we spent a snack crefitbon it but would not want to pay $8 for it.


----------



## TJA

lolly2ga said:


> During the fireworks, are Splash Mountain and Thunder Mountain open? Seems like I read that one of them stops during the fireworks but can’t remember for sure. And is Splash open until then end of the party? Thanks!



They stopped Big Thunder for fireworks during our MNSSHP night on Aug 28.  We were so disappointed!  It's one of our favorite things to ride during fireworks on normal nights.


----------



## Disneylover99

I just want to say to people worried about taking crowded buses late at night, stay! If you can. Now I realize many/most people can't do this for multiple reasons, but if you can do it, I'd recommend it. 

Watch the midnight Hocus Pocus show and sit back and watch the people pour out. Relax, take some pictures and soak in the ambiance by the castle. Being in the nearly empty park after midnight with the Halloween loop of music running is our favourite part of the evening.  No pressure to run for the bus at all. 

We left two parties this year at about 1:25am. At that time, they ask you what resort you're staying at and direct you to a bus. No crowds. No traffic.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just a heads up.  Based on our location in the park (just exited Splash at 10:10) and the suggestion of others, we decided to stand on the bridge that would normally look towards the Liberty Bell paddle boat (absent for refurbishments) for the fireworks.  

While the view was ok I would not choose to stand here again.  The sound track was not played on the bridge, only on the ‘parade path’ near Pecos Bills, Country Bears, etc so it was quietly in the background rather than full sound.  Also, due to the angle, the fireworks were split in 2 so disjointed.  Some behind the castle and others further back.  Found myself constantly moving my head back and forth to see them rather than looking in 1 general direction like I would in the hub.

It wasn’t a bad spot and last minute location still found us with front of viewing but there were some definite negatives also. 

I didn’t take many pics as I wanted to watch the fireworks live but I snagged this one shot from a brief video I took that kinda shows the separation.


----------



## cakebaker

Disneylover99 said:


> I just want to say to people worried about taking crowded buses late at night, stay! If you can. Now I realize many/most people can't do this for multiple reasons, but if you can do it, I'd recommend it.
> 
> Watch the midnight Hocus Pocus show and sit back and watch the people pour out. Relax, take some pictures and soak in the ambiance by the castle. Being in the nearly empty park after midnight with the Halloween loop of music running is our favourite part of the evening.  No pressure to run for the bus at all.
> 
> We left two parties this year at about 1:25am. At that time, they ask you what resort you're staying at and direct you to a bus. No crowds. No traffic.



This is exactly my plan! We'll be tired the next day, but I just don't care. lol


----------



## Disneylover99

cakebaker said:


> This is exactly my plan! We'll be tired the next day, but I just don't care. lol


Totally worth it!


----------



## billyjobobb

You can always sleep when you get back to work!


----------



## LucyBC80

I wanted to chime in and say I how much I love being one of the last people to leave the park. I was probably THE last person to leave a MVMCP last year and they had a bus there waiting. Don’t be afraid to take lots of pictures and take your time, they will have Transportation back to your resort!


----------



## K&T

I am attending MNSSHP on 9/9 with two other people. We bought the tickets all at once, so we have one email confirmation for the three of us. None of us have MagicBands, but I have reserved FastPasses for all of us between 4:00 and 6:00. The emailed confirmation instructs us to show the email plus the credit card used to make the purchase plus photo ID at the park entrance. Does that literally mean the entrance to MK, or does that mean the TTC, or is either one fine? Will they print out three separate paper tickets for us at that time? And, if so, will the paper tickets work without issue for entrance to the FastPass lines? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Melanie230

Disneylover99 said:


> I just want to say to people worried about taking crowded buses late at night, stay! If you can. Now I realize many/most people can't do this for multiple reasons, but if you can do it, I'd recommend it.
> 
> Watch the midnight Hocus Pocus show and sit back and watch the people pour out. Relax, take some pictures and soak in the ambiance by the castle. Being in the nearly empty park after midnight with the Halloween loop of music running is our favourite part of the evening.  No pressure to run for the bus at all.
> 
> We left two parties this year at about 1:25am. At that time, they ask you what resort you're staying at and direct you to a bus. No crowds. No traffic.



That is a FABULOUS idea!!!  We are going to sleep in Sunday morning before our party.  We are going to the parks around lunch time.  This is exactly what we are going to do!  Love it!


----------



## Melanie230

K&T said:


> I am attending MNSSHP on 9/9 with two other people. We bought the tickets all at once, so we have one email confirmation for the three of us. None of us have MagicBands, but I have reserved FastPasses for all of us between 4:00 and 6:00. The emailed confirmation instructs us to show the email plus the credit card used to make the purchase plus photo ID at the park entrance. Does that literally mean the entrance to MK, or does that mean the TTC, or is either one fine? Will they print out three separate paper tickets for us at that time? And, if so, will the paper tickets work without issue for entrance to the FastPass lines? Thank you in advance for your help!



I can tell you that when we went last year our oldest daughter bought her MNSSHP ticket separately from us.  When we arrived at MK she went to the kiosk with her printed email and id.  They gave her the ticket to the event in about 30 sec.  Hope that helps.


----------



## cmp1976

This may be a dumb question. My party tickets are linked to my magic bands. When I enter at 4pm how do I ensure that he Halloween ticket is redeemed and not a regular park ticket?


----------



## scrappinginontario

cmp1976 said:


> This may be a dumb question. My party tickets are linked to my magic bands. When I enter at 4pm how do I ensure that he Halloween ticket is redeemed and not a regular park ticket?


 Enter through the party exclusive tap stiles on the right side of the MK entrance.


----------



## Mr. Sassagoula

scrappinginontario said:


> Enter through the party exclusive rap stiles on the right side of the MK entrance.


I had the exact same question. Thank you!


----------



## greg9x

Robn752 said:


> Need advice. We have reservations for MNSSHP dessert party on 9/9. It has a 70% chance of rain that night. Should I cancel dessert party and just enjoy rest of party even with rain? My DD really wanted to go to dessert party during MNSSHP. I don't want to spend money if they cancel fireworks for that night. For info purposes we are going to 3 parties the week we are there.


As others have said... Your way too far out for the weather prediction to be accurate.  Maybe the day before you'll have an idea of what to expect, but even then you won't really know until it's  party time.  A storm cell can be barreling down on the area and then just dissapate, or one can just pop up out of clear sky. You could be standing in a park with clear sky over you and see a storm going on a mile away.  Fun Florida weather.


----------



## paopiru

Is it possible to buy online in shopdisney web page and schedule delivery for the date of your check in?


----------



## lolly2ga

One more hour and we’ll be on the bus to MK for our first ever MNSSHP! Weather forecast shows only a small chance of rain from 5:00 on. I didn’t buy tickets until late yesterday when the forecast started looking better.


----------



## scrappinginontario

greg9x said:


> As others have said... Your way too far out for the weather prediction to be accurate.  Maybe the day before you'll have an idea of what to expect, but even then you won't really know until it's  party time.  A storm cell can be barreling down on the area and then just dissapate, or one can just pop up out of clear sky. You could be standing in a park with clear sky over you and see a storm going on a mile away.  Fun Florida weather.


Exactly!!

Last Tuesday we spent the morning mini golfing under bright sunny skies.  We ate a late lunch then walked towards our room to get dressed for the party and we thought, leave 30 mins later.  As we approached our building the clouds quickly came in and the rain started.  What I anticipated being a typical 20 min FL thunderstorm was not to be.  It stalled over us and we had heavy thunder, lightening and a huge amount of rain for iver 2 hours.  None of this was forecasted when I checked the weather forecast just hours earlier.  Only a typical 
FL rain was forecast.

The thunder and lightening slowed just before 5:00 so even though the rain continued we headed out and had a great time!

All this to say, as others have said, FL weather can change on a dime so it’s best to not be concerned but just go with the flow.


----------



## Madame

We attended the 8/31 party & it was the highlight of our trip!  We slept in & swam a bit in the morning as we’re not aft/evening park goers in August - too hot & we get cranky - so I wanted to conserve energy.

Here’s a breakdown of our night if it helps anyone plan.  We decided to focus on characters since it was the end of our trip & we’d ridden everything already.  I think the key is to decide beforehand what’s important to you & organize a “plan of attack.”

1:45 Arrived (APs/DVC)

2:25 Lunch at BoG
*the crossover crowds are the worst.  It’s the hottest part of the day & the park is *packed* with party attendees incoming & day guests so we looked for A/C & quiet things to do*

3:15-4:40 Speedway, Philharmagic & Dumbo play area, party band pickup at Philharmagic

4:45-6:30 7D m&g (my boys stayed in the Dumbo tent) & DD & I took turns checking on them every 15 minutes as I was solo with the kids

6:40-7:30 Pooh & friends m&g
* we hit treat lines as we moved between m&gs

7:40-8:10 Lotso m&g

8:15-8:35 Stitch m&g

8:40-9:40 parade

9:45-10:15 online ordered & ate at Ray’s

10:20-10:40 Minnie m&g

10:40-10:50 Donald & Daisy m&g

10:50-11:00 Goofy m&g / barnstormer

11:15-11:30 Mickey m&g

11:40 hopped a boat back to BRV

We would definitely do a party again!  We were super happy it didn’t rain as we would have had a different experience, but not even Disney can control the weather.


----------



## Larry Flannery

Question

We will be in attendance for the 9-11 party.  We have park hoppers for our entire stay as well, family of 4.

I booked FP for family for the morning at MK. they will be done at 11:35 am.  Was going back to room for rest before party.

My wife and daughter have ressie for Bibbiddi Boutique at 3:25 pm.  Meanwhile I made FP on my party tickets for my son and I For splash mountain at 3:15

How do I use my party ticket FP that is not assigned to my magic band and before you can officially get your party band??  Just show hard ticket??


----------



## Dentam

Arrived at noon. Wait times are low with some rides down periodically. I haven't waited more than ten minutes for anything! Rain on and off. Will go pick up my party band in an hour!


----------



## Pdollar88

How long of a wait am I looking at if I get in line for Dwarves at 5:30?

Also, looking forward to the reports from tonight! Have fun everyone!!


----------



## Madame

Pdollar88 said:


> How long of a wait am I looking at if I get in line for Dwarves at 5:30?
> 
> Also, looking forward to the reports from tonight! Have fun everyone!!


I’d say between 90-120 mins or so.


----------



## Best Aunt

paopiru said:


> Is it possible to buy online in shopdisney web page and schedule delivery for the date of your check in?



I don't think you can schedule a specific delivery date if you buy from ShopDisney.com

But you could pay extra for next day or 2-day express delivery, which probably would tell you when the item would arrive.

People order from many different websites and have items shipped to their Disney hotel to arrive before they get there.  Do you need to know the ins and outs of that?  I can provide the info but won't bother if you don't need it.

https://help.shopdisney.com/hc/en-us/articles/115015826788-Shipping-Delivery


----------



## loki_d

For anyone looking to buy Halloween merchandise at other parks do not bother asking the CMs anything because none of them have a clue 95% of the time. HWS has cauldron popcorn buckets but I didn’t want to walk around with it and I wasn’t hungry for popcorn so I wasted so much time trying to find one at Epcot today (on my last day) even though Disney Parks blog claims they are there! They are definitely not and no one has any clue, I either got “they are only at MK” or “it’s only during the Halloween party”. So no bucket for me. Guess that teaches me to buy all of my stuff on the first day!

I also didn’t see any at AK but I wasn’t on the hunt for it like at Epcot. I didn’t see the stein either but I saw that someone had one so it’s definitely there somewhere. So if you want a bucket get it at Hollywood or MK.

Disney Parks Blog needs to get their ish together because there is no info on there where EXACTLY to find half of this stuff and it’s ridiculous that someone has to walk around the entire park like a moron trying to find that one thing.


----------



## johnykbr

I read the first page (great information!) so maybe this is a dumb question but do the special treats, like the desserts or the Muenster burger, only go on sale at 7?  Thanks


----------



## Haley R

Madame said:


> We attended the 8/31 party & it was the highlight of our trip!  We slept in & swam a bit in the morning as we’re not aft/evening park goers in August - too hot & we get cranky - so I wanted to conserve energy.
> 
> Here’s a breakdown of our night if it helps anyone plan.  We decided to focus on characters since it was the end of our trip & we’d ridden everything already.  I think the key is to decide beforehand what’s important to you & organize a “plan of attack.”
> 
> 1:45 Arrived (APs/DVC)
> 
> 2:25 Lunch at BoG
> *the crossover crowds are the worst.  It’s the hottest part of the day & the park is *packed* with party attendees incoming & day guests so we looked for A/C & quiet things to do*
> 
> 3:15-4:40 Speedway, Philharmagic & Dumbo play area, party band pickup at Philharmagic
> 
> 4:45-6:30 7D m&g (my boys stayed in the Dumbo tent) & DD & I took turns checking on them every 15 minutes as I was solo with the kids
> 
> 6:40-7:30 Pooh & friends m&g
> * we hit treat lines as we moved between m&gs
> 
> 7:40-8:10 Lotso m&g
> 
> 8:15-8:35 Stitch m&g
> 
> 8:40-9:40 parade
> 
> 9:45-10:15 online ordered & ate at Ray’s
> 
> 10:20-10:40 Minnie m&g
> 
> 10:40-10:50 Donald & Daisy m&g
> 
> 10:50-11:00 Goofy m&g / barnstormer
> 
> 11:15-11:30 Mickey m&g
> 
> 11:40 hopped a boat back to BRV
> 
> We would definitely do a party again!  We were super happy it didn’t rain as we would have had a different experience, but not even Disney can control the weather.


20 minutes for stitch isn’t bad at all!


----------



## DopeyzGoofy

What time does the bypass open?  Just wondering if it will open at 2pm for DVC folks or 4 pm for everyone.


----------



## Best Aunt

loki_d said:


> Disney Parks Blog needs to get their ish together because there is no info on there where EXACTLY to find half of this stuff and it’s ridiculous that someone has to walk around the entire park like a moron trying to find that one thing.



It seems to me that MNSSHP is one big "we are not going to provide you with any details."  That makes it a challenge for people who will be there during the dates of the early parties. And super special thanks to the person running this thread for putting together info and giving us a place to post it as we find it.

The map tells you that there are a certain number of Trick or Treat spots per "land," but not exactly where in each land they are.  You have to wander around until you find them (or, like me, find them at the first party and report back).  Some are marked with giant orange inflatible things, but others are only marked by a cast member holding up a small paddle at the entrance.

The map tells you where character lines are, but not which character will be at which line.  I tried asking at guest services during the first party and they could not tell me who would be where.  I even told them that my back was killing me and I needed to be super selective about which lines I would get in; no dice.

You learn about some of the merch, but not exactly where it will be sold (such as popcorn buckets).

You only learn anecdotally that the headless horseman does not ride on wet pavement.

You only learn about the Bypass if you read this thread.

You learn about the special treats, but not when they will go on sale (see below).



johnykbr said:


> I read the first page (great information!) so maybe this is a dumb question but do the special treats, like the desserts or the Muenster burger, only go on sale at 7?  Thanks



Depends on the treat.  You could get the poison apple cupcake at the Main Street Bakery during the day.  I didn't pay attention to anything else.


----------



## billyjobobb

Is it time that Disney offers fastpasses for the party?

especially for the characters?


----------



## amalone1013

Got here about 10 til 4 and they were letting people in. Earlier than we had planned so were using out Space FP and DH is happy


----------



## loki_d

Best Aunt said:


> It seems to me that MNSSHP is one big "we are not going to provide you with any details."  That makes it a challenge for people who will be there during the dates of the early parties. And super special thanks to the person running this thread for putting together info and giving us a place to post it as we find it.
> 
> The map tells you that there are a certain number of Trick or Treat spots per "land," but not exactly where in each land they are.  You have to wander around until you find them (or, like me, find them at the first party and report back).  Some are marked with giant orange inflatible things, but others are only marked by a cast member holding up a small paddle at the entrance.
> 
> The map tells you where character lines are, but not which character will be at which line.  I tried asking at guest services during the first party and they could not tell me who would be where.  I even told them that my back was killing me and I needed to be super selective about which lines I would get in; no dice.
> 
> You learn about some of the merch, but not exactly where it will be sold (such as popcorn buckets).
> 
> You only learn anecdotally that the headless horseman does not ride on wet pavement.
> 
> You only learn about the Bypass if you read this thread.
> 
> You learn about the special treats, but not when they will go on sale (see below).
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the treat.  You could get the poison apple cupcake at the Main Street Bakery during the day.  I didn't pay attention to anything else.



And thank god for people on this forum that are able to provide us with so much info! I was dying during the party too (knee injury flared up BADLY) so we missed so many characters due to not knowing where they were located/wait times and I was just too tired to deal with that. The misinformation just really makes me not want to return for these events.


----------



## Haley R

DopeyzGoofy said:


> What time does the bypass open?  Just wondering if it will open at 2pm for DVC folks or 4 pm for everyone.


I believe it’s open from 4-6


----------



## Dentam

Got my party band next to Philharmagic at 4! Stopped at Storytime Treats and got the Peter Pan float. Delicious! Continued on toward Under the Sea but stopped when I saw Gaston interacting with guests just sitting outside the tavern, sat down at a table with some just talking - no line of people to meet him. At Big Top souvenirs now just got some party merchandise no line. Very uncrowded so far!


----------



## ohdanalee

I did not go to the party today but I was at Magic Kingdom so I have some merch updates:

1. They put out the party merch at the Emporium around 2pm.
2. Had to show my party ticket to get in to look at the merch and then again to purchase it. (FYI my ticket is for next week and they were fine with a future dated ticket)
3. The regular party merch was by the seasonal items, Passholder merch at the register by the hats / ears, and pins and magic bands at the front register.
4. They had a TON of the party limited edition magic bands and pins left.
5. The Hocus Pocus costume tees are out all day now at big top and the Emporium. They also run very small for anyone interested in these. The rest of the Hocus pocus party merch is only during party times.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Artygal90

Forgive me if this question has already been asked (searched in this thread and didn't find a definite answer). We'll be at MK on a party day and would like to ride Jungle Cruise w/FP and then immediately go eat dinner at Skipper Canteen. We won't be using our MNSSHP tickets that day. What's the latest ADR time we could get at Skipper Canteen without needing a party ticket? And would they rush us through dinner every minute we stay past 6 pm? I'm seeing reservations available as late at 6:20 and no disclaimer on the website, but doubt that we could get in without a wristband.

Edit: just re-read the first page of this thread and saw we can make reservations up until 6 (? or just before 6 - so maybe at 5:55?) So I guess then my question is if they will just kick us out the second our plates are clean?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Artygal90 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked (searched in this thread and didn't find a definite answer). We'll be at MK on a party day and would like to ride Jungle Cruise w/FP and then immediately go eat dinner at Skipper Canteen. We won't be using our MNSSHP tickets that day. What's the latest ADR time we could get at Skipper Canteen without needing a party ticket? And would they rush us through dinner every minute we stay past 6 pm? I'm seeing reservations available as late at 6:20 and no disclaimer on the website, but doubt that we could get in without a wristband.
> 
> Edit: just re-read the first page of this thread and saw we can make reservations up until 6 (? or just before 6 - so maybe at 5:55?) So I guess then my question is if they will just kick us out the second our plates are clean?


 No, I don’t believe they will kick you out but you will be escorted to the front of the park when you leave the restaurant.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Artygal90 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked (searched in this thread and didn't find a definite answer). We'll be at MK on a party day and would like to ride Jungle Cruise w/FP and then immediately go eat dinner at Skipper Canteen. We won't be using our MNSSHP tickets that day. What's the latest ADR time we could get at Skipper Canteen without needing a party ticket? And would they rush us through dinner every minute we stay past 6 pm? I'm seeing reservations available as late at 6:20 and no disclaimer on the website, but doubt that we could get in without a wristband.
> 
> Edit: just re-read the first page of this thread and saw we can make reservations up until 6 (? or just before 6 - so maybe at 5:55?) So I guess then my question is if they will just kick us out the second our plates are clean?



I would assume you can book as late as it’ll let you. Reservations for party guests only are made through a separate link.


----------



## FoxC63

lolly2ga said:


> One more hour and we’ll be on the bus to MK for our first ever MNSSHP! Weather forecast shows only a small chance of rain from 5:00 on. I didn’t buy tickets until late yesterday when the forecast started looking better.



Hope you have a great time!  And some info on Character wait times, if possible!


----------



## FoxC63

amalone1013 said:


> Got here about 10 til 4 and they were letting people in. Earlier than we had planned so were using out Space FP and DH is happy



YES!  I was wondering when they would let party guests in earlier.  Good news for sure.  Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Dentam

johnykbr said:


> I read the first page (great information!) so maybe this is a dumb question but do the special treats, like the desserts or the Muenster burger, only go on sale at 7?  Thanks


The Maleficent dessert was at Storybook Treats when I was there a bit after 4. A few ppl in front of me got it.


----------



## FoxC63

johnykbr said:


> I read the first page (great information!) so maybe this is a dumb question but do the special treats, like the desserts or the Muenster burger, only go on sale at 7?  Thanks





Dentam said:


> The Maleficent dessert was at Storybook Treats when I was there a bit after 4. A few ppl in front of me got it.



On the Itinerary thread I have everything listed separately "*Specialty Treats and Anytime Treats*" I have not seen anyone post what time they purchased Specialty Treats for the desserts or the Muenster burger.  The Maleficent Waffle Cone is an anytime treat. 

Here's the link:  Specialty Treats and Anytime Treats


----------



## Dentam

FoxC63 said:


> On the Itinerary thread I have everything listed separately "*Specialty Treats and Anytime Treats*" I have not seen anyone post what time they purchased Specialty Treats for the desserts or the Muenster burger.  The Maleficent Waffle Cone is an anytime treat.
> 
> Here's the link:  Specialty Treats and Anytime Treats


My bad, sorry.


----------



## Dentam

Eating dinner at Columbia Harbor House upstairs by a window. Seeing some great costumes out there!


----------



## Dug720

Question with the Maleficent dessert... Are the horns *just* chocolate? If so, do you think it would be possible to get it in a cup (no cone)? Unless the horns have crunchy things in them, odds are, removing the cone would make it gluten-free...


----------



## RJstanis

Does anyone know where you stand if you start lining up for the Winnie the Pooh characters in that 6-630 timeframe? Are you allowed in the actual line que that's already there for their meet during the day, or do you line up along the wall by the entrance of the actual que and the CM then opens the que for those in line to walk into?

Trying to see how easy it is to leave my kids with my dad while I go grab food or something for while they are waiting and meet back with them.


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> My bad, sorry.



You did absolutely nothing wrong.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> Question with the Maleficent dessert... Are the horns *just* chocolate? If so, do you think it would be possible to get it in a cup (no cone)? Unless the horns have crunchy things in them, odds are, removing the cone would make it gluten-free...



The horns are hollow and single sided.


----------



## amalone1013

In line for the Pooh characters. Got here about 10 mins ago (6:15) and the line isn't condensed because people are all sitting along the wall, but we are right at the normal entrance. Line now goes down the wall and around the corner.


----------



## Dentam

Watching some CM's being trained now for the trick or treat station by CHH.  Best costume so far is a woman dressed as Lumiere! All gold and glittery with candlesticks as hands.


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> The horns are hollow and single sided.



Thanks! Sounds like it could definitely work. Worth asking anyway!


----------



## Dentam

Sorry I can't help with character wait times since I won't be doing those. Heading over to catch the first performance of the Cadaver Dans!


----------



## Dentam

They said theyre opening up the trick or treat line at CHH at 6:45 so doing that first!


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> My bad, sorry.



A Disney Blogger posted this:  

Muenster Smash Burger at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café. This burger served on a black bun and topped with Muenster cheese, tots, and Sriracha aïoli is available only on party nights, *starting at 6 p.m. *

Again, that has not been confirmed here.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just took a peak at the app.  Seems like some seriously low wait times at the moment. 

Hope everyone there tonight has a great time.


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> A Disney Blogger posted this:
> 
> Muenster Smash Burger at Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café. This burger served on a black bun and topped with Muenster cheese, tots, and Sriracha aïoli is available only on party nights, *starting at 6 p.m. *
> 
> Again, that has not been confirmed here.



I do know that they can do this one gluten-free. No tots, and the bun is a regular gluten-free bun, but the rest is all there. Source: fairytalefoodie.com


----------



## Dentam

Wow, they really do give out a lot of candy! Cadaver Dans are here now!


----------



## paopiru

Best Aunt said:


> I don't think you can schedule a specific delivery date if you buy from ShopDisney.com
> 
> But you could pay extra for next day or 2-day express delivery, which probably would tell you when the item would arrive.
> 
> People order from many different websites and have items shipped to their Disney hotel to arrive before they get there.  Do you need to know the ins and outs of that?  I can provide the info but won't bother if you don't need it.
> 
> https://help.shopdisney.com/hc/en-us/articles/115015826788-Shipping-Delivery



Thanks! I know about ordering and sending the merch to our hotel but as there are some items with discounts that my kids wanted I thought maybe delivery could be scheduled. I will have to check the web closer to my trip.


----------



## amalone1013

Cruella just showed up near the pooh meet and greet


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> I do know that they can do this one gluten-free. No tots, and the bun is a regular gluten-free bun, but the rest is all there. Source: fairytalefoodie.com



Wait... what?  Who are you talking about?  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-404#post-59695659"]johnykbr Post #8065[/URL] asked what time can X be purchased.  

But since you mentioned gluten-free:

*Gaston’s Tavern / Specialty Treat*
Oogie Boogie Meringue $4.99: Pomegranate-cherry gelée with gummy worms is topped with glow-in-the-dark meringue. Gluten and Diary-Friendly.


----------



## paopiru

Artygal90 said:


> Forgive me if this question has already been asked (searched in this thread and didn't find a definite answer). We'll be at MK on a party day and would like to ride Jungle Cruise w/FP and then immediately go eat dinner at Skipper Canteen. We won't be using our MNSSHP tickets that day. What's the latest ADR time we could get at Skipper Canteen without needing a party ticket? And would they rush us through dinner every minute we stay past 6 pm? I'm seeing reservations available as late at 6:20 and no disclaimer on the website, but doubt that we could get in without a wristband.
> 
> Edit: just re-read the first page of this thread and saw we can make reservations up until 6 (? or just before 6 - so maybe at 5:55?) So I guess then my question is if they will just kick us out the second our plates are clean?



I have an ADR for CRT for 5.55 on a party date. If they are offering that time they cannot rush you out of the place but you will have to leave the park as soon as you leave the restaurant.


----------



## paopiru

amalone1013 said:


> Cruella just showed up near the pooh meet and greet


So apparently she will be out around 7 pm.


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> Wait... what?  Who are you talking about?  johnykbr Post #8065 asked what time can X be purchased.
> 
> But since you mentioned gluten-free:
> 
> *Gaston’s Tavern / Specialty Treat*
> Oogie Boogie Meringue $4.99: Pomegranate-cherry gelée with gummy worms is topped with glow-in-the-dark meringue. Gluten and Diary-Friendly.



I knew he was asking about the time. I was just giving info that I knew. I'm sorry.

(And yeah...the reviews on that have not been great. I'll go to Pecos Bill's for worms & dirt.  )


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> I knew he was asking about the time. I was just giving info that I knew. I'm sorry.
> 
> (And yeah...the reviews on that have not been great. I'll go to Pecos Bill's for worms & dirt.  )



No, it's okay.   When I read your post I was like...


----------



## FoxC63

paopiru said:


> So apparently she will be out around 7 pm.



Yes, all other characters will be out at 7pm.


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> No, it's okay.   When I read your post I was like...



I had just read Katie's MNSSHP gluten-free snacks review on fairytalefoodie.com and thought I would pass the info along in case anyone else was wondering. I probably won't get it because I don't like mayonnaise (or "aioli" if you're trying to sound fancy...it's just oily mayonnaise to my tastebuds), so nothing would really be special about it. But for people who do like it... It's an option.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> I had just read Katie's MNSSHP gluten-free snacks review on fairytalefoodie.com and thought I would pass the info along in case anyone else was wondering. I probably won't get it because I don't like mayonnaise (or "aioli" if you're trying to sound fancy...it's just oily mayonnaise to my tastebuds), so nothing would really be special about it. But for people who do like it... It's an option.



My hubby is also Gluten free but he won't be going with me this year. 
But I will be meeting an awesome friend there!  

Life is like a roller coaster!


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> My hubby is also Gluten free but he won't be going with me this year.
> But I will be meeting an awesome friend there!
> 
> Life is like a roller coaster!



I'm soloing it for the party. I'll be hanging with friends at MK until about 4 when they have to head back to Jacksonville, but I'm planning to have fun!


----------



## RJstanis

amalone1013 said:


> In line for the Pooh characters. Got here about 10 mins ago (6:15) and the line isn't condensed because people are all sitting along the wall, but we are right at the normal entrance. Line now goes down the wall and around the corner.



So you were at the front of the line at 6:15 at the normal entrance, or back of the line by the entrance at 615? Trying to see if you wait along the wall first, or if the normal line is open for people to line up and then pours out onto the wall.


----------



## Dentam

Briar Bear and Briar rabbit just showed up outside Diamond Horseshoe. Also just saw Jafar by Aladdin's flying carpets.


----------



## FoxC63

Can you imagine walking in Liberty Square and hearing the sound of something dragging on the ground behind you?



Oh, yeah!  Boo To All of You!


----------



## Dentam

The Cadaver Dans were awesome!  Area around Haunted Mansion getting pretty crowded now. Went over to Fantasyland and it's a lot less crowded.


----------



## amalone1013

RJstanis said:


> So you were at the front of the line at 6:15 at the normal entrance, or back of the line by the entrance at 615? Trying to see if you wait along the wall first, or if the normal line is open for people to line up and then pours out onto the wall.


Normal line was open, we were far enough back to be at the regular entrance. We were the first group of the 2nd set


----------



## abnihon

Dentam said:


> Briar Bear and Briar rabbit just showed up outside Diamond Horseshoe. Also just saw Jafar by Aladdin's flying carpets.



Did you meet Jafar?
What time and how long did you wait?


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Can you imagine walking in Liberty Square and hearing the sound of something dragging on the ground behind you?
> 
> View attachment 348137
> 
> Oh, yeah!  Boo To All of You!



So cool!  
Are you there tonight?


----------



## lilclerk

We are not really character-meeting-people, but my friend and I are sort of dressing up as Max and PJ from A Goofy Movie on our party night next week so I think a photo with Goofy may be a requirement. Do the lines for normal characters like Goofy tend to get long during the party? Or maybe we should try and do that before the party starts?


----------



## Dentam

abnihon said:


> Did you meet Jafar?
> What time and how long did you wait?


He was just walking down the middle of the path. Didn't stop and had a CM with him.


----------



## wdw4rfam

So we missed the oogie boogie popcorn bucket last year because it sold out at 7:15. So I kid you not, my DH insisted on going again this year for it. So where can you get it, what time do they start selling and is it as in demand as last year?


----------



## Dentam

All treat lines have been walk through for me so far. I did walk back by CHH a bit ago and that whole area there and around HM was more crowded. Treat line looked pretty long. In Philharmagic now watching some cartoons and resting my feet and back.


----------



## FoxC63

lilclerk said:


> We are not really character-meeting-people, but my friend and I are sort of dressing up as Max and PJ from A Goofy Movie on our party night next week so I think a photo with Goofy may be a requirement. Do the lines for normal characters like Goofy tend to get long during the party? Or maybe we should try and do that before the party starts?



It depends on your list of characters.  If he is your only meet, I would get in line a bit earlier like 6:35-6:45.  He comes out at 7pm, has never had long waits or a very long line but this year seems different to me.  We really have not had the perfect party, tonight could be our winner.  We need more character posts:  Time got in line & Time when done.   Which we ALL rely heavily on.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> So cool!
> Are you there tonight?



No my friend if I were, I'd be posting about character lines, photos and what time we could buy Specialty Treats !!!


----------



## FoxC63

wdw4rfam said:


> So we missed the oogie boogie popcorn bucket last year because it sold out at 7:15. So I kid you not, my DH insisted on going again this year for it. So where can you get it, what time do they start selling and is it as in demand as last year?



7pm and you have to ask for it.  Throughout MK.


----------



## Dean1953

wdw4rfam said:


> So we missed the oogie boogie popcorn bucket last year because it sold out at 7:15. So I kid you not, my DH insisted on going again this year for it. So where can you get it, what time do they start selling and is it as in demand as last year?


They start selling it at 7 and you are limited to buying 2 buckets per person.  From what I’ve heard, most lines are long but every popcorn vendor sells them, so maybe you can find a vendor with a short line.


----------



## Dentam

Evil stepsisters right outside philharmagic as I came out just now. They're wandering through the crowd CM says no line will be  formed.


----------



## Dentam

They are funny dancing to the music doing high knees through the crowd!


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> Can you imagine walking in Liberty Square and hearing the sound of something dragging on the ground behind you?
> 
> View attachment 348137
> 
> Oh, yeah!  Boo To All of You!



The gravediggers were my absolute favourite meet and greet of the party! 
Who knew meeting dead people who can't speak would be so much fun!


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> They start selling it at 7 and you are limited to buying 2 buckets per person.  From what I’ve heard, most lines are long but every popcorn vendor sells them, so maybe you can find a vendor with a short line.


I think I saw that it's 2 buckets per party.


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> Evil stepsisters right outside philharmagic as I came out just now. They're wandering through the crowd CM says no line will be  formed.



Awesome  Anything remotely Villainous is roaming this year.   Disney, really!?!


----------



## prettypatchesmsu

So excited to be going to the party next week! If I don’t get my Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket this year I might lose my mind. They were out last year of that one and the Mickey Pumpkin one. I was so disappointed.
Does Elvis Stitch come out early or at 7pm? He’s priority for me. Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I think I saw that it's 2 buckets per party.



I'm thinking it's more like, per party ticket holder.   How are they trying to monitor this anyway.  Does your party wristband get scanned?  I doubt that.


----------



## FoxC63

prettypatchesmsu said:


> So excited to be going to the party next week! If I don’t get my Oogie Boogie Popcorn Bucket this year I might lose my mind. They were out last year of that one and the Mickey Pumpkin one. I was so disappointed.
> Does Elvis Stitch come out early or at 7pm? He’s priority for me. Thanks!



Hey buddy, we're thinking 7pm but still need confirmation.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

amalone1013 said:


> Normal line was open, we were far enough back to be at the regular entrance. We were the first group of the 2nd set


So what time did you meet them then? If lining up at 6:15 still puts you in their second set I may have to rethink this. My kids can't hang much more than an hour.


----------



## Dentam

Cruella roaming outside Winnie the Pooh just now as I got off 7DMT.


----------



## Dentam

Line to meet Pooh characters is 45 minutes. CM stationed there just told me.


----------



## Dentam

Queen of hearts just leaving Mad Tea Party area.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@Dentam is living her best life tonight.  

Lovin' the live updates.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I'm thinking it's more like, per party ticket holder.   How are they trying to monitor this anyway.  Does your party wristband get scanned?  I doubt that.


Yeah I have no idea. Dh and I could literally line up behind each other and get 2 each (not that we would do that, but how would they know how many are in our party).


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Yeah I have no idea. Dh and I could literally line up behind each other and get 2 each (not that we would do that, but how would they know how many are in our party).



Exactly.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Haley R said:


> Yeah I have no idea. Dh and I could literally line up behind each other and get 2 each (not that we would do that, but how would they know how many are in our party).





FoxC63 said:


> Exactly.



Well then... I'm getting two, DW is getting two, DS is getting two, and DD is getting two.  And since we're probably doing two parties, I'll be coming home with 16!  I'll be an e-bay seller in no time.  

Note:  *I'M KIDDING.  *


----------



## kat_lh

So can you get a picture with a roaming character or just the characters that form lines?


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Well then... I'm getting two, DW is getting two, DS is getting two, and DD is getting two.  And since we're probably doing two parties, I'll be coming home with 16!  I'll be an e-bay seller in no time.
> 
> Note:  *I'M KIDDING.  *



Truth be told, I didn't want to post anything remotely like this about it.  Oh,  shame.


----------



## FoxC63

The roaming have no photoPass they do stop for a photo but they want it done quickly.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FoxC63 said:


> Truth be told, I didn't want to post anything remotely like this about it.  Oh,  shame.



Well leave it to me to say what should have been left unsaid I guess.  

In full disclosure... none of my family will be buying any popcorn buckets.  If I walk in the house with that thing, DW would kill me!


----------



## Dean1953

kat_lh said:


> So can you get a picture with a roaming character or just the characters that form lines?


From second hand knowledge, there are CM handlers that accompany them but no PhotoPass photographers.  The CM would use your camera to take the picture.


----------



## Haley R

kat_lh said:


> So can you get a picture with a roaming character or just the characters that form lines?


You can get a picture with a roaming character. It will either be a selfie or you can have someone take your picture for you.


----------



## Haley R

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Well then... I'm getting two, DW is getting two, DS is getting two, and DD is getting two.  And since we're probably doing two parties, I'll be coming home with 16!  I'll be an e-bay seller in no time.
> 
> Note:  *I'M KIDDING.  *


LOL! Don't give anyone any ideas!


----------



## amalone1013

DisneyKeepsUsYoung said:


> So what time did you meet them then? If lining up at 6:15 still puts you in their second set I may have to rethink this. My kids can't hang much more than an hour.


They took a 5 min break at 730, we were thru in a couple minutes then.


----------



## Dentam

FoxC63 said:


> The roaming have no photoPass they do stop for a photo but they want it done quickly.  Also, there have been no reports that I'm aware of that a roaming character is signing autographs this year.


The stepsisters were signing a little girl's autograph book at one point when I saw them.

ETA: Maybe I misspoke, sorry.  The girl was pretty young and holding the autograph book out to them as I walked by.  They were leaning down to her so I assumed they were signing for her.  I didn't stop to watch anything beyond that.


----------



## Dentam

Rode ppl mover and buzz light-year as walk ons before making my way to Main Street for the fireworks. Got a good spot right outside Casey's!


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> The stepsisters were signing a little girls autographed book at one point when I saw them.



Edited again, it appears the Evil Step Sisters most likely will NOT sign autograph books.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Not surprised.  Survey this thread.  People are booking 3, 4 and 5 parties.  Money is not a worry for them.  Add in the frothing for anything marked, 'exclusive' - my god, I could sell tinfoil if I labeled it 'exclusive' and the folks shelling out big $$ for multiple dessert parties for a special place to stand during the parade.  Why wouldn't Disney increase the crowds and the $$?  From what I read here, most people would easily pay a few hundred $ for a picture with cast members dressed up as certain characters.  They're already willing to wait hours of their party time.  The impact will be absorbed - people will add a 6th, 7th & 8th party.


Originally we were going to do 3 parties but decided to do 2 instead. Fast forward to the announcement for the CL FP+ where you get 3 extra FP plus VIP viewing for fireworks etc. We decided to purchase the CL extras and just do 1 party. Yes we spent more money but by doing only one party and not doing the dessert parties we were going to do, it all evens out.  Lucky for me my girls are happy meeting princesses and we tackle that by booking Akershus and CRT.  We rode rides and watched 1 parade last year. I can't justify wasting 2/3 of the party standing in line to meet any character.


----------



## Dentam

GADisneyDad14 said:


> @Dentam is living her best life tonight.
> 
> Lovin' the live updates.


The benefit of being a solo traveler! Plus I remember how much I was eating up the live updates on previous party nights!


----------



## Dentam

FoxC63 said:


> FIRST POST!  FIRST POST!!!!   WOOT!  We have confirmation!
> 
> EDIT:  I have edited my original post!


Not sure if they normally will but it was not crowded in the area and no one else was trying to interact with them.


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> Not sure if they normally will but it was not crowded in the area and no one else was trying to interact with them.



It's still a possibility and I'm good with that!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Jimmy Mouse said:


> Originally we were going to do 3 parties but decided to do 2 instead. Fast forward to the announcement for the CL FP+ where you get 3 extra FP plus VIP viewing for fireworks etc. We decided to purchase the CL extras and just do 1 party. Yes we spent more money but by doing only one party and not doing the dessert parties we were going to do, it all evens out.  Lucky for me my girls are happy meeting princesses and we tackle that by booking Akershus and CRT.  We rode rides and watched 1 parade last year. I can't justify wasting 2/3 of the party standing in line to meet any character.


Here I am completely balking at two parties and there are those doing or considering three?! *faints* Makes a one party plan feel useless


----------



## Dentam

Wait for Jack and Sally is 45 minutes right after fireworks. Haunted Mansion at 13 minutes walking on now. Trick or treat line is very short again outside CHH.


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

hereforthechurros said:


> Here I am completely balking at two parties and there are those doing or considering three?! *faints* Makes a one party plan feel useless


The only reason we were going to do 3 parties was so we could stay at MK into the night. But 1 is going to be more than enough.


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> Wow, they really do give out a lot of candy! Cadaver Dans are here now!



Where exactly did you see the Cadaver Dans?  Thank you.


----------



## FoxC63

Dug720 said:


> I'm soloing it for the party. I'll be hanging with friends at MK until about 4 when they have to head back to Jacksonville, but I'm planning to have fun!



Oh yeah  !  We both are kissing our husbands good bye so we can hit the party.  It's a girls night out!


----------



## Dentam

FoxC63 said:


> Where exactly did you see the Cadaver Dans?  Thank you.


They were in Frontierland outside Country Bears and the Trading post. I'll post pics when I get back tonight!


----------



## Dentam

Found a spot for the parade outside Liberty Tree Tavern right against the white ropes. 15 minutes prior to second parade. Grave diggers just went across the route dragging their shovels!


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> Wait for Jack and Sally is 45 minutes right after fireworks. Haunted Mansion at 13 minutes walking on now. Trick or treat line is very short again outside CHH.



Wow!  This must be a less attended party with these three to be like that.  What a great night it must be!


----------



## Dentam

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  This must be a less attended party with these three to be like that.  What a great night it must be!


It's awesome! No issues getting everything done or finding a spot for the fireworks or parade. Headless horseman coming up!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  This must be a less attended party with these three to be like that.  What a great night it must be!


I'm hoping we see some reports like this at other parties! It sure would be nice to wait 45 minutes for Jack and Sally later in the night.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I'm hoping we see some reports like this at other parties! It sure would be nice to wait 45 minutes for Jack and Sally later in the night.



No kidding!


----------



## OhhBother

Maybe these positive reports will reassure some folks. Seems like this happens every year. The first party or two is crazy, and then things are much calmer. As I've said before, we always go in mid-September and have never run into crowds. We love MNSSHP and are looking forward to our 9/18 party. Contemplating adding 9/16 - will be a game time decision. LOL


----------



## Dentam

The CM's at the CHH are too funny - cheering every time someone entered the line. Also, the ghost woman came out as I was exiting haunted mansion. Was wondering if she'd be out, then someone brushed against me in the ride exit and it was her! She's a hoot by the way! Parade starting now! I'll have this song in my head the rest of the week!


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> The CM's at the CHH are too funny - cheering every time someone entered the line. Also, the ghost woman came out as I was exiting haunted mansion. Was wondering if she'd be out, then someone brushed against me in the ride exit and it was her! She's a hoot by the way! Parade starting now! I'll have this song in my head the rest of the week!



I get confused which one is which *Madames Carlotta, Rinotta. *


----------



## FoxC63

About 30 more minutes of party time!


----------



## Dentam

FoxC63 said:


> I get confused which one is which *Madames Carlotta, Rinotta. *


I didn't know their names! At one point she said I just want ya'll to know that this fog isn't coming from me! Lol!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> About 30 more minutes of party time!



Okay, so I'm talking to myself which is not a good sign. 

But I'm so tired.

Then go to bed!

Okay, thank you.  Thanks everyone for posting tonight during your time at the party!  Really REALLY appreciate hearing you all had such a great night!  Good night!


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> I didn't know their names! At one point she said I just want ya'll to know that this fog isn't coming from me! Lol!


----------



## Dentam

Got a spot for the last Hocus Pocus show! Only two rows back from the stage.


----------



## amalone1013

Had a great time. Grave diggers were a super fun interaction! 



Dentam said:


> Got a spot for the last Hocus Pocus show! Only two rows back from the stage.


Ha! We are off to the right by the walkway up to the castle


----------



## Lsdolphin

Haley R said:


> I believe it’s open from 4-6




Bypass was open until 8:00 pm


----------



## Haley R

Lsdolphin said:


> Bypass was open until 8:00 pm


Oh wow, that's different than previous parties.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Best Halloween party ever...I felt crowds were way smaller than party Imwent to last year.  TOt lines were mostly just walk through especially ones at Jungle ride and Tortuga Tavern. Rides walk on to short waits.
And...I forgot to pick up special sorcerer card for 2nd year in a row!
hallowishes dessert Party was very nice although I didn't care for most of the desserts;the view was great and it was nice to have a seat. You could select a table as early as 8:45 and leave to watch parade or do whatever you wanted there were people who sat and ate then went to watch parade and then came back to their reserved tables and ate some more.  All the food was left out until a good 20 minutes after the fireworks.
It seemed like there were many photographers all over. I didn't wait for any characters but lines I passed didn't seem terrible.  Weather was beautiful by time party started.
Did notice huge line for popcorn at kiosk in FL.


----------



## Dentam

amalone1013 said:


> Had a great time. Grave diggers were a super fun interaction!
> 
> 
> Ha! We are off to the right by the walkway up to the castle


I was just to the left! Great show!


----------



## Lsdolphin

Monorail was sitting there half full just waiting for me...I left park just after the Headless Horseman rode through the Town Square.  Now in bed with the tree frogs having a party outside and I need to get up early to get back over to MK for EMM !!!


----------



## RJstanis

Someone might have said in the 400+ pages and I missed it, but do we know how late the Headless Horseman magic shot still let's people get a picture? Trying to prevent backtracking during the party and plan on staying late 

And thanks for all of those posting live reports tonight! I'm all about realistic criticism both good and bad, but it's nice to see more good finally lol


----------



## Osugal9

We had a great time at the party tonight!  I was a little worried based on earlier reviews but all of the rides we went on (everything but space and 7 dwarves) were 5 minutes waits or less even when posted at 20.  We were focused on rides so my kids were thrilled to ride big Thunder 3 times in a row with no wait.

We got a spot for the 2nd parade in front of country bears about 25 minutes before the parade started but you could get a front row spot until about 11:05.  It was only 2 deep everywhere I could see.

Popcorn buckets seem plentiful at this point.  All of the carts seemed well stocked.  Grabbed one around 10:45 with only 3 people in line on Frontierland.  Candy lines seemed long early in the night but moved quickly.  5 minutes or less.  Pretty much no wait in candy lines after the first parade.  Overall great night!


----------



## Osugal9

RJstanis said:


> Someone might have said in the 400+ pages and I missed it, but do we know how late the Headless Horseman magic shot still let's people get a picture? Trying to prevent backtracking during the party and plan on staying late


We got one at midnight tonight


----------



## RJstanis

I'm hoping for even later but that's good to hear that at least until midnight, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## amalone1013

RJstanis said:


> I'm hoping for even later but that's good to hear that at least until midnight, thanks for the quick response!


We got it about 1230, or at least they posed us for it, it hasn't shown in the account yet


----------



## Dug720

FoxC63 said:


> Oh yeah  !  We both are kissing our husbands good bye so we can hit the party.  It's a girls night out!



Well, I’m single. But still girl’s night out!


----------



## Dentam

A few pics from tonight!  Time to crash now!


----------



## dachsie

Dentam said:


> Got a spot for the last Hocus Pocus show! Only two rows back from the stage.


@Dentam Thank you!  You were a great roving reporter tonite


----------



## Best Aunt

dachsie said:


> @Dentam Thank you!  You were a great roving reporter tonite



Agreed - it was fun to read your posts.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

RJstanis said:


> Someone might have said in the 400+ pages and I missed it, but do we know how late the Headless Horseman magic shot still let's people get a picture? Trying to prevent backtracking during the party and plan on staying late
> 
> And thanks for all of those posting live reports tonight! I'm all about realistic criticism both good and bad, but it's nice to see more good finally lol



Last year we did the headless horseman magic shot on our way out after the party had ended. They were set up in front and we just stopped as we were walking to the monorail. It was a very short line.


----------



## ksromack

Question....can you use disney gift cards at the kiosks?

@Dentam your pics were great and I'm especially loving the close up of Cadaver Dans!


----------



## Cluelyss

paopiru said:


> Is it possible to buy online in shopdisney web page and schedule delivery for the date of your check in?


You can choose resort delivery on the shop parks app once you are within a certain window of your trip (I want to say 2 days prior to check in?) but I’m not sure how quickly they’ll deliver.


----------



## lolly2ga

We had an awesome time last night! As others have posted, it wasn’t very crowded and rides were pretty much walk-on. We didn’t do any character meets but had good spots for the fireworks and 2nd parade at maybe 10 minutes before each. Weather was perfect! Raining a little when we boarded the bus at 3:15 but then clear with a cool breeze off and on. Gates opened at 3:52. We weren’t actually directed through the shortcut but went that way by choice. Rode everything we wanted without rushing. Much less crowded than the Christmas parties we’ve attended.


----------



## Dentam

dachsie said:


> @Dentam Thank you!  You were a great roving reporter tonite



No problem, I had fun doing it!  



Best Aunt said:


> Agreed - it was fun to read your posts.



I'm so glad!



ksromack said:


> Question....can you use disney gift cards at the kiosks?



I used a GC at a kiosk in the AK the other night with no issue.



			
				[USER=544734 said:
			
		

> @Dentam[/USER] your pics were great and I'm especially loving the close up of Cadaver Dans!



Thanks!  I'm really happy with how that one turned out!  I took a couple of videos of them also but am not sure about posting them here.  I can give it a try later.  Just woke up half an hour ago and need to book it over to Epcot for Food and Wine!


----------



## emmabelle

At AK this morning I bought a poison apple stein. They also had the cauldron popcorn bucket. It was a kiosk thing near Harambe and Tusker House.  Just in case anyone wanted one.


----------



## alliecat523

Dentam said:


> Watching some CM's being trained now for the trick or treat station by CHH.  Best costume so far is a woman dressed as Lumiere! All gold and glittery with candlesticks as hands.



We saw that lady enter as we were leaving. It was amazing!  The whole family was a Beauty and the Beast theme.


----------



## SimplyTink

@Dentam Thanks so much I really enjoyed following along on your adventure and cannot wait for ours now...Oct 4 cannot come fast enough! Might have to book a second party!!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

loki_d said:


> For anyone looking to buy Halloween merchandise at other parks do not bother asking the CMs anything because none of them have a clue 95% of the time. HWS has cauldron popcorn buckets but I didn’t want to walk around with it and I wasn’t hungry for popcorn so I wasted so much time trying to find one at Epcot today (on my last day) even though Disney Parks blog claims they are there! They are definitely not and no one has any clue, I either got “they are only at MK” or “it’s only during the Halloween party”. So no bucket for me. Guess that teaches me to buy all of my stuff on the first day!
> 
> I also didn’t see any at AK but I wasn’t on the hunt for it like at Epcot. I didn’t see the stein either but I saw that someone had one so it’s definitely there somewhere. So if you want a bucket get it at Hollywood or MK.
> 
> Disney Parks Blog needs to get their ish together because there is no info on there where EXACTLY to find half of this stuff and it’s ridiculous that someone has to walk around the entire park like a moron trying to find that one thing.



Epcot we only saw the standard popcorn Halloween themed bucket.

AK we saw cauldron and poison apple stein in africa
HS saw cauldron by little mermaid.
Did not see tire straw anywhere


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

wdw4rfam said:


> So we missed the oogie boogie popcorn bucket last year because it sold out at 7:15. So I kid you not, my DH insisted on going again this year for it. So where can you get it, what time do they start selling and is it as in demand as last year?


We got ours at dumbo cart. Lined up at 650, started at 7 and were done 703. Castle popcorn cart started at 645 i was told


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

kat_lh said:


> So can you get a picture with a roaming character or just the characters that form lines?



Our experience was they would stop for photo with one person then move on so catch them while on the move and the will stop for you. No autographs


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> FIRST POST!  FIRST POST!!!!   WOOT!  We have confirmation!
> 
> EDIT:  I have edited my original post!



They would not sign my dd8 autograph book just did picture


----------



## yulilin3

hate to be that person that asks a question which I'm sure has been answered but here I go:
How long has Elvis Stitch's line been at different times through out the party?
We might be able to get in line by 5 or 6 if that guarantees a faster meet


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

RJstanis said:


> Someone might have said in the 400+ pages and I missed it, but do we know how late the Headless Horseman magic shot still let's people get a picture? Trying to prevent backtracking during the party and plan on staying late
> 
> And thanks for all of those posting live reports tonight! I'm all about realistic criticism both good and bad, but it's nice to see more good finally lol



I was told photopass on main street and that one till 1am when i asked a photopass photographer at 1205am


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

yulilin3 said:


> hate to be that person that asks a question which I'm sure has been answered but here I go:
> How long has Elvis Stitch's line been at different times through out the party?
> We might be able to get in line by 5 or 6 if that guarantees a faster meet



We got in line at 1137 and met him at 1143. They closed his line at 1140 for this set. Don't know if he came back out


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

RJstanis said:


> I'm hoping for even later but that's good to hear that at least until midnight, thanks for the quick response!



I got one at 1205am and photographer said main street and HH MS till 1am


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

ksromack said:


> Question....can you use disney gift cards at the kiosks?
> 
> @Dentam your pics were great and I'm especially loving the close up of Cadaver Dans!


Sometimes if not sometimes they can send you to a store nearby and you just bring them back receipt


----------



## paopiru

Cluelyss said:


> You can choose resort delivery on the shop parks app once you are within a certain window of your trip (I want to say 2 days prior to check in?) but I’m not sure how quickly they’ll deliver.


Thanks! I will have to check if there are still discounts in oct.


----------



## married2mm

Hi guys

Never attended a mnsshp previously-dh is not totally into it; 
But looking forward to fireworks and parade.
I'm excited for the disney junior party!!

Couple of questions (I have not read through the whole thread)

We will be in wdw Sept 26-Oct 3rd;
Would 10/2 be a reasonable night to attend?
Is there disabled fireworks viewing as per 'usual'?
Is das still actively implemented?
Are crowds generally lower than late night emh?

Thanks in advance for your time dissers.


----------



## gatorlisa

yulilin3 said:


> hate to be that person that asks a question which I'm sure has been answered but here I go:
> How long has Elvis Stitch's line been at different times through out the party?
> We might be able to get in line by 5 or 6 if that guarantees a faster meet


We got in line a few minutes after 9:30 and were done right at 10.


----------



## gatorlisa

Anyone having any issues with photos from the party showing up in your account? We did the front entrance/headless horseman photos on our way out right around midnight and they still haven’t shown up in my account. New photos from today’s breakfast are there though. 

We enjoyed the party. Thought the crowd level was really good all day, including the party. We were there rope drop to midnight. Rode every ride and did every show in the park with minimal wait. Our longest waits of the day were about a half hour for Elvis Stitch and 40-45 for Halloween Pooh and friends. I was shocked at the lack of line for Halloween Mickey. We walked right in. Minnie was much longer than Mickey, which I found really surprising.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

MNSSHP 2018 Mystery Set thread started if anyone wants to post there about trading duplicates. I have seen lots of reports since they are only available in one spot of people getting several of the same pins. Hoping to trade out since i got 11 big bad wolf. These are the ones i am referring to.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> They would not sign my dd8 autograph book just did picture



What a downer!  I was so excited but now, not so much!  Thank you.  I will revise the Character List on the Itinerary thread back to the way it was.


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Edited again, it appears the Evil Step Sisters most likely will NOT sign autograph books.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

gatorlisa said:


> Anyone having any issues with photos from the party showing up in your account? We did the front entrance/headless horseman photos on our way out right around midnight and they still haven’t shown up in my account. New photos from today’s breakfast are there though.
> 
> We enjoyed the party. Thought the crowd level was really good all day, including the party. We were there rope drop to midnight. Rode every ride and did every show in the park with minimal wait. Our longest waits of the day were about a half hour for Elvis Stitch and 40-45 for Halloween Pooh and friends. I was shocked at the lack of line for Halloween Mickey. We walked right in. Minnie was much longer than Mickey, which I found really surprising.




Yes we had delays. Attended friday night and some were there right after party like the hatbox ghost but others from main street did not show up till sunday morning. We did have one not show up but stopped by photopass center and they were able to fix the missing ballroom dancers


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> What a downer!  I was so excited but now, not so much!  Thank you.  I will revise the Character List on the Itinerary thread back to the way it was.



Might just depend on circumstances.....cruella did not sign either


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

I am trying to get a party review posted. I think i have most of the times now so i will try to get it posted tonight.

For those asking about candy haul we had 2 adults 1 child. We did not do much ToT prior to fireworks. I took gallon zip lock bags and dumped disney bags in them whenever they were half full. We ended up with 8 gallon bags full. Of those i probably have a gallon bag each of plain m&ms, peanut m&ms. Starbursts, red skittles, 5pk fruit gummies. Those are what we have the most of.  Sorry i did not count each kind lol.....


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

If you fill the bags disney gives you to max capacity they will almost fill up a gallon slider bag. They will hold more candy than you think.....


----------



## StacyStrong

I hope future parties continue to go as well as the one last night seemed to have gone!


----------



## d1sneyl0ver

Any updates on wait times throughout the night for Moana, Captain Jack, Lotso, Pooh and 7 Dwarves (characters not the ride)?  Hoping that some of the lines aren't too bad - especially during the fireworks.  It is hard trying to coordinate 5 peoples wish lists.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

We hit the trick or treat stand by lotso when he was leaving a set.....just before 1130. There were 2 families waiting in line


----------



## MelOhioDis

Madame said:


> We attended the 8/31 party & it was the highlight of our trip!  We slept in & swam a bit in the morning as we’re not aft/evening park goers in August - too hot & we get cranky - so I wanted to conserve energy.
> 
> Here’s a breakdown of our night if it helps anyone plan.  We decided to focus on characters since it was the end of our trip & we’d ridden everything already.  I think the key is to decide beforehand what’s important to you & organize a “plan of attack.”
> 
> 1:45 Arrived (APs/DVC)
> 
> 2:25 Lunch at BoG
> *the crossover crowds are the worst.  It’s the hottest part of the day & the park is *packed* with party attendees incoming & day guests so we looked for A/C & quiet things to do*
> 
> 3:15-4:40 Speedway, Philharmagic & Dumbo play area, party band pickup at Philharmagic
> 
> 4:45-6:30 7D m&g (my boys stayed in the Dumbo tent) & DD & I took turns checking on them every 15 minutes as I was solo with the kids
> 
> 6:40-7:30 Pooh & friends m&g
> * we hit treat lines as we moved between m&gs
> 
> 7:40-8:10 Lotso m&g
> 
> 8:15-8:35 Stitch m&g
> 
> 8:40-9:40 parade
> 
> 9:45-10:15 online ordered & ate at Ray’s
> 
> 10:20-10:40 Minnie m&g
> 
> 10:40-10:50 Donald & Daisy m&g
> 
> 10:50-11:00 Goofy m&g / barnstormer
> 
> 11:15-11:30 Mickey m&g
> 
> 11:40 hopped a boat back to BRV
> 
> We would definitely do a party again!  We were super happy it didn’t rain as we would have had a different experience, but not even Disney can control the weather.




Thank you SO much for posting this! This will be our first MNSSHP so it's very helpful to see how people have gotten around to everything. Our party date, 10/18, will actually be our 3rd MK day of our trip so I'm not too worried about rides either. Want to concentrate on M&G, ToT, parade and treats . Doesn't look like you waited too long for any of the characters (besides 7D, but that's to be expected). This will definitely help me in planning my strategy! Glad to hear you had so much fun!


----------



## Texans_loyal

Hoping friday's party isn't crowded, fingers crossed!


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> Bypass was open until 8:00 pm



I hope this is a continuing trend!


----------



## FoxC63

Lsdolphin said:


> Best Halloween party ever...I felt crowds were way smaller than party Imwent to last year.  TOt lines were mostly just walk through especially ones at Jungle ride and Tortuga Tavern. Rides walk on to short waits.
> And...I forgot to pick up special sorcerer card for 2nd year in a row!
> hallowishes dessert Party was very nice although I didn't care for most of the desserts;the view was great and it was nice to have a seat. You could select a table as early as 8:45 and leave to watch parade or do whatever you wanted there were people who sat and ate then went to watch parade and then came back to their reserved tables and ate some more.  All the food was left out until a good 20 minutes after the fireworks.
> It seemed like there were many photographers all over. I didn't wait for any characters but lines I passed didn't seem terrible.  Weather was beautiful by time party started.
> Did notice huge line for popcorn at kiosk in FL.



Do you have another MK day scheduled?  If so stop by the fire station WITH your party wristbands and they should give them to you. I done it in the past.


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> A few pics from tonight!  Time to crash now!
> 
> View attachment 348214 View attachment 348215 View attachment 348216 View attachment 348217 View attachment 348218



These are some bonafide fun images you snapped up!  I agree, it was a lot of fun sharing your party with you.  Thanks for the live reports and keeping us at the end of our seats!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> We got ours at dumbo cart. Lined up at 650, started at 7 and were done 703. Castle popcorn cart started at 645 i was told



I'm getting confused, what party did you attend?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## GirlDreamer

yulilin3 said:


> hate to be that person that asks a question which I'm sure has been answered but here I go:
> How long has Elvis Stitch's line been at different times through out the party?
> We might be able to get in line by 5 or 6 if that guarantees a faster meet



I can't remember who posted it, but someone said they got in line at 8.15 and were done by 8.35 I think it was.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Epcot we only saw the standard popcorn Halloween themed bucket.
> 
> AK we saw cauldron and poison apple stein in africa
> HS saw cauldron by little mermaid.
> Did not see tire straw anywhere



When did you see all this?  Again, thanks so much!


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> hate to be that person that asks a question which I'm sure has been answered but here I go:
> How long has Elvis Stitch's line been at different times through out the party?
> We might be able to get in line by 5 or 6 if that guarantees a faster meet





GirlDreamer said:


> I can't remember who posted it, but someone said they got in line at 8.15 and were done by 8.35 I think it was.



I have kept all the posts regarding Stitch and that one is not on it.  Did you read that here?  

The lines for him have been very long and is closed roughly between 11:30-11:45. 

More can be seen here and include all posts # that I'm aware of:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-127#post-59626777"]Post #2532[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> We got in line at 1137 and met him at 1143. They closed his line at 1140 for this set. Don't know if he came back out



What party was this?


----------



## billyjobobb

married2mm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Never attended a mnsshp previously-dh is not totally into it;
> But looking forward to fireworks and parade.
> I'm excited for the disney junior party!!
> 
> Couple of questions (I have not read through the whole thread)
> 
> We will be in wdw Sept 26-Oct 3rd;
> Would 10/2 be a reasonable night to attend?
> Is there disabled fireworks viewing as per 'usual'?
> Is das still actively implemented?
> Are crowds generally lower than late night emh?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time dissers.


10-2 will be a very bad day to attend. The park will be packed, stay away.......We have tickets that day and want small crowds so we're spreading the word!


----------



## GirlDreamer

Madame said:


> We attended the 8/31 party & it was the highlight of our trip!  We slept in & swam a bit in the morning as we’re not aft/evening park goers in August - too hot & we get cranky - so I wanted to conserve energy.
> 
> Here’s a breakdown of our night if it helps anyone plan.  We decided to focus on characters since it was the end of our trip & we’d ridden everything already.  I think the key is to decide beforehand what’s important to you & organize a “plan of attack.”
> 
> 1:45 Arrived (APs/DVC)
> 
> 2:25 Lunch at BoG
> *the crossover crowds are the worst.  It’s the hottest part of the day & the park is *packed* with party attendees incoming & day guests so we looked for A/C & quiet things to do*
> 
> 3:15-4:40 Speedway, Philharmagic & Dumbo play area, party band pickup at Philharmagic
> 
> 4:45-6:30 7D m&g (my boys stayed in the Dumbo tent) & DD & I took turns checking on them every 15 minutes as I was solo with the kids
> 
> 6:40-7:30 Pooh & friends m&g
> * we hit treat lines as we moved between m&gs
> 
> 7:40-8:10 Lotso m&g
> 
> *8:15-8:35 Stitch m&g*
> 
> 8:40-9:40 parade
> 
> 9:45-10:15 online ordered & ate at Ray’s
> 
> 10:20-10:40 Minnie m&g
> 
> 10:40-10:50 Donald & Daisy m&g
> 
> 10:50-11:00 Goofy m&g / barnstormer
> 
> 11:15-11:30 Mickey m&g
> 
> 11:40 hopped a boat back to BRV
> 
> We would definitely do a party again!  We were super happy it didn’t rain as we would have had a different experience, but not even Disney can control the weather.





FoxC63 said:


> I have kept all the posts regarding Stitch and that one is not on it.  Did you read that here?
> 
> The lines for him have been very long and is closed roughly between 11:30-11:45.
> 
> More can be seen here and include all posts # that I'm aware of:  Post #2532



I did a search and found it several pages back


----------



## Louie7080

married2mm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Never attended a mnsshp previously-dh is not totally into it;
> But looking forward to fireworks and parade.
> I'm excited for the disney junior party!!
> 
> Couple of questions (I have not read through the whole thread)
> 
> We will be in wdw Sept 26-Oct 3rd;
> Would 10/2 be a reasonable night to attend?
> Is there disabled fireworks viewing as per 'usual'?
> Is das still actively implemented?
> Are crowds generally lower than late night emh?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time dissers.


In general Tuesday parties are supposed to be less crowded than other days of the week so I think you picked a good date to attend.  Sorry, I don't have answers to the rest of your questions.


----------



## mcgrawfan

Has anyone said when to line up for Stitch?  I was thinking around 5:30 and eat in line.


----------



## jjj4

Hi finally back home from our recent 10 day trip to WDW and attending our first ever party (on 31 August).  I wanted to thank everyone very much for all the information on here as it really helped me when I found out just a couple of weeks ago that we were going to the party.  In case it helps anyone I thought I would do a report of our 31 Aug party experience (apologies if i've posted it in the wrong place):

We arrived at MK about 1.30pm using our regular park tickets (we had more park tickets than we needed for our trip). Went to the Emporium about 1.50pm and, on showing our party tickets, was able to buy any party merch we wanted to.

Saw afternoon parade and went on a couple of rides.  Came out of POTC about 3.50pm and remembered from this Board that party wristbands are distributed at Tortuga Tavern.  Headed that way expecting to join a long line and there were just a couple of people in front of us so picked them up along with our Treat Bags (and my Teal allergy bag). Sat in the Tavern to cool down for a while and noticed the line for wristbands remained very light for the 20 mins or so we were sat there.

Noticed between 4 and 6pm the lines and park felt generally quieter than other days we had visited MK so we walked on to a couple of rides like JC before finishing dinner by 6.30pm.

At around 6.45pm DH and DS joined 15min standby line for SM and, about 6.50 they stopped loading the ride for 5 mins so the party overlay could go live.  They then rode it and at the ride exit were greeted by CMs handing out Halloween candy.

Then walked on to People Mover, noticing huge lines for ToT around Monsters Inc. To be honest we found that all TOT lines were really big until about 9pm or so.  We did all our TOT after that time but it worked well for us as it saved carrying it around/candy melting so quickly.  We did notice that unlike some others have mentioned, and this isn't a complaint (!), that we were given just 1 or 2 pieces of candy at each stop so filled the bag they gave us maybe 3/4 full.  (At the airport, by the way, TSA insist all food is removed from carry on bags to go through scanner so be prepared with Ziploc bags!)

One thing that we found that didn't have long lines as we went around the party were Photo Pass photographers so we were able to get some Magic Shots taken very quickly.  We have found that they have taken a couple of days to reach our account though - I was worried they had gone missing.......

At 7.40pm had magic shot taken (holding Jack o'lantern) on our way to the Hub (one family in front of us). DS bought light up cauldron popcorn bucket in the Hub. Noticed very short lines all night around the park for buying popcorn buckets/Oogie Boogie etc. LOTS on display.  As the popcorn was served separately he decided to use the cauldron to collect the TOT candy in which the CMs thought was fun.

Popped to Starbucks in the hope of getting the Halloween Cinnamon Bun that I wanted but the line was huge, as usual, so missed out on this. Had Magic Shot (holding apple over cauldron) at top of Main Street - no line at 7.50pm. then went to the Hub to get a spot for the Hocus Pocus show which we really enjoyed.  It was delayed starting by about 5 mins.  As soon as it was over we headed to Frontier Land and stood on the steps of Diamond Horseshoe to watch the parade which we thought was great.

As soon as it finished we cut straight through to POTC, 10 min standby. Had fun interaction with 4 "live" pirates throughout the ride which DS really enjoyed.  Afterwards headed straight into PB to get 2 worms n dirt desserts. V.long slow lines. DH and DS said it tasted good although DH wished the size of the dessert had been bigger and DS wasn't a fan of the gravestone texture.

Headed to spot in FL opposite CBJ to watch Fireworks.  We found it to be a great spot, no crowds and the music etc was piped over there too. Got photo with Halloween prop taken on the boardwalk area - no line at 10.25pm.  As the TOT lines had significantly decreased we walked straight into CBJ, the line split as you entered the seating area.  This happened in a few locations.  Then went to TOT at Tom Sawyer Dock (applesauce) and SM.  DH and DS rode BTMRR twice in a row as no wait at all.  

We then popped into Liberty Square Ticket Office to get my allergy treats.  The CM asked what items I needed to avoid and he gave me half a dozen treats.  (Some TOT lines that I visited along with DH and DS gave me a teal token and others said they had run out).  Headed over to HM at 11.10pm and got Magic Shot taken - ghost driving carriage (again no line at all).  

Popped into TOT at Philharmagic and Pinocchio - again no lines at all.  Walked down Main Street in the hope that the line in Starbucks had disappeared so I could get the Halloween Bun but no luck - huge line still.  (Wish they had a line just for food.)  

Went to the other allergy treat centre at the Town Hall where the CM asked me to choose from a list of treats and let him know what I would like.  (I noticed Werthers were on the list).  When we turned round we noticed the standby time to meet Mickey was only 10 mins so we lined up.  The CM was very chatty and within just a few minutes we were meeting Mickey, dressed in a lovely vampire costume.  An unexpected but special end to our first party and our trip.

We then popped to get our SOTMK card, again no line and we had to go inside the Fire Station building to collect it - no one stood outside but it was late.  As we left MK there were a couple of Photo pass guys with no lines outside the front so we got the Magic Shot taken with the Headless horseman at 11.45pm.  

Overall, we thoroughly enjoyed our first party.  We were glad that we didn't find it crowded walking around, as I thought it might be; surprised at how lengthy the TOT lines were everywhere for the first couple of hours and noticed very long lines around the park for all the meet and greets all evening.  The CM in the Town Hall told us the line for 7 dwarves is nearly always 2-3 hours at most parties (her friend, apparently, works in the line there).  

Apologies for the very lengthy report but hope something in it helps someone.  Thanks again to everyone on here for the helpful info prior to our trip.


----------



## jjj4

married2mm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Never attended a mnsshp previously-dh is not totally into it;
> But looking forward to fireworks and parade.
> I'm excited for the disney junior party!!
> 
> Couple of questions (I have not read through the whole thread)
> 
> We will be in wdw Sept 26-Oct 3rd;
> Would 10/2 be a reasonable night to attend?
> Is there disabled fireworks viewing as per 'usual'?
> Is das still actively implemented?
> Are crowds generally lower than late night emh?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time dissers.


We went to party on 31 Aug.  DAS is not available at the parties unfortunately.  However, thankfully, we found the lines for rides were not too long so DS was able to cope.  The lines were at TOT until about 9pm or so and at meet and greets.


----------



## jjj4

gatorlisa said:


> Anyone having any issues with photos from the party showing up in your account? We did the front entrance/headless horseman photos on our way out right around midnight and they still haven’t shown up in my account. New photos from today’s breakfast are there though.
> 
> We enjoyed the party. Thought the crowd level was really good all day, including the party. We were there rope drop to midnight. Rode every ride and did every show in the park with minimal wait. Our longest waits of the day were about a half hour for Elvis Stitch and 40-45 for Halloween Pooh and friends. I was shocked at the lack of line for Halloween Mickey. We walked right in. Minnie was much longer than Mickey, which I found really surprising.


Our party Magic Shot photos took a couple of days to show up on our account.  I was starting to panic we had lost them especially when ones that were taken after the party appeared.


----------



## Best Aunt

Somebody else answered the question, so I am deleting.


----------



## Haley R

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> If you fill the bags disney gives you to max capacity they will almost fill up a gallon slider bag. They will hold more candy than you think.....


That's good to know. I don't think I would want more than a gallon sack of candy since we will be doing two parties.


----------



## Madame

GirlDreamer said:


> I did a search and found it several pages back


Yup.  We were really pleased that the line was short & he had a break during that time.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I'd like to dress up, or at least disneybound for the party. DD is dressing as aurora and wants me to be Maleficent, but the collar/cape combos I'm finding are all far too long for my 5'1 frame. Anyone else dressing up? What are you going as?


----------



## FoxC63

GirlDreamer said:


> I did a search and found it several pages back



I found it too.  Right after you posted I went a lookin' !


----------



## CogsworthTN

billyjobobb said:


> 10-2 will be a very bad day to attend. The park will be packed, stay away.......We have tickets that day and want small crowds so we're spreading the word!



Yes it will be a bad day. We also will be there.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> I'm getting confused, what party did you attend?  Thanks for the info!


Friday 8/31


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> When did you see all this?  Again, thanks so much!


Ak 9/1, HS 9/2, Epcot 9/3


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> What party was this?


Friday 8/31


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Haley R said:


> That's good to know. I don't think I would want more than a gallon sack of candy since we will be doing two parties.


Glad to help!


----------



## anna_m

Happyinwonerland said:


> I'd like to dress up, or at least disneybound for the party. DD is dressing as aurora and wants me to be Maleficent, but the collar/cape combos I'm finding are all far too long for my 5'1 frame. Anyone else dressing up? What are you going as?



I'm not sure if mine counts as a costume or Disney bound! I'll be Ariel. I found a T-shirt on eBay which is white with purple seashells as the bra, then bought a green knee-length skirt to go with it. I already have a bag in the shape of Flounder and will put a little red hairspray in my hair


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Happyinwonerland said:


> I'd like to dress up, or at least disneybound for the party. DD is dressing as aurora and wants me to be Maleficent, but the collar/cape combos I'm finding are all far too long for my 5'1 frame. Anyone else dressing up? What are you going as?



Torrid has a great maleficent costume. I am 5'2(pooh sized) and even with the longer back it stops a few inches from the floor. Its comfortable and isn't too hot.grab a pair of mal ears and you would be all set. The costume runs a little big. I probably could have gone down a size


----------



## Happyinwonerland

anna_m said:


> I'm not sure if mine counts as a costume or Disney bound! I'll be Ariel. I found a T-shirt on eBay which is white with purple seashells as the bra, then bought a green knee-length skirt to go with it. I already have a bag in the shape of Flounder and will put a little red hairspray in my hair



That sounds adorable.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Torrid has a great maleficent costume. I am 5'2(pooh sized) and even with the longer back it stops a few inches from the floor. Its comfortable and isn't too hot.grab a pair of mal ears and you would be all set. The costume runs a little big. I probably could have gone down a size



That is a super cute costume! They don't carry my size :-( I think I'll probably just get a black bell sleeve flowy drsss and some horns and do my makeup.


----------



## Dug720

Happyinwonerland said:


> I'd like to dress up, or at least disneybound for the party. DD is dressing as aurora and wants me to be Maleficent, but the collar/cape combos I'm finding are all far too long for my 5'1 frame. Anyone else dressing up? What are you going as?



I’m bounding as Moana. I have khaki shorts and an orange tank top and i ordered a Moana necklace from Etsy. Sandals on my feet and my hair loosely bunned in a top bun. 

I am debating if I want to bring my plush Pua as 1) rain looks a possibility on Sunday and b) I’m not quite sure how I would carry him.


----------



## K&T

jjj4 said:


> Hi finally back home from our recent 10 day trip to WDW and attending our first ever party (on 31 August).  I wanted to thank everyone very much for all the information on here as it really helped me when I found out just a couple of weeks ago that we were going to the party.  In case it helps anyone I thought I would do a report of our 31 Aug party experience (apologies if i've posted it in the wrong place):
> 
> We arrived at MK about 1.30pm using our regular park tickets (we had more park tickets than we needed for our trip). Went to the Emporium about 1.50pm and, on showing our party tickets, was able to buy any party merch we wanted to.
> 
> Saw afternoon parade and went on a couple of rides.  Came out of POTC about 3.50pm and remembered from this Board that party wristbands are distributed at Tortuga Tavern.  Headed that way expecting to join a long line and there were just a couple of people in front of us so picked them up along with our Treat Bags (and my Teal allergy bag). Sat in the Tavern to cool down for a while and noticed the line for wristbands remained very light for the 20 mins or so we were sat there.
> 
> Noticed between 4 and 6pm the lines and park felt generally quieter than other days we had visited MK so we walked on to a couple of rides like JC before finishing dinner by 6.30pm.
> 
> At around 6.45pm DH and DS joined 15min standby line for SM and, about 6.50 they stopped loading the ride for 5 mins so the party overlay could go live.  They then rode it and at the ride exit were greeted by CMs handing out Halloween candy.
> 
> Then walked on to People Mover, noticing huge lines for ToT around Monsters Inc. To be honest we found that all TOT lines were really big until about 9pm or so.  We did all our TOT after that time but it worked well for us as it saved carrying it around/candy melting so quickly.  We did notice that unlike some others have mentioned, and this isn't a complaint (!), that we were given just 1 or 2 pieces of candy at each stop so filled the bag they gave us maybe 3/4 full.  (At the airport, by the way, TSA insist all food is removed from carry on bags to go through scanner so be prepared with Ziploc bags!)
> 
> One thing that we found that didn't have long lines as we went around the party were Photo Pass photographers so we were able to get some Magic Shots taken very quickly.  We have found that they have taken a couple of days to reach our account though - I was worried they had gone missing.......
> 
> At 7.40pm had magic shot taken (holding Jack o'lantern) on our way to the Hub (one family in front of us). DS bought light up cauldron popcorn bucket in the Hub. Noticed very short lines all night around the park for buying popcorn buckets/Oogie Boogie etc. LOTS on display.  As the popcorn was served separately he decided to use the cauldron to collect the TOT candy in which the CMs thought was fun.
> 
> Popped to Starbucks in the hope of getting the Halloween Cinnamon Bun that I wanted but the line was huge, as usual, so missed out on this. Had Magic Shot (holding apple over cauldron) at top of Main Street - no line at 7.50pm. then went to the Hub to get a spot for the Hocus Pocus show which we really enjoyed.  It was delayed starting by about 5 mins.  As soon as it was over we headed to Frontier Land and stood on the steps of Diamond Horseshoe to watch the parade which we thought was great.
> 
> As soon as it finished we cut straight through to POTC, 10 min standby. Had fun interaction with 4 "live" pirates throughout the ride which DS really enjoyed.  Afterwards headed straight into PB to get 2 worms n dirt desserts. V.long slow lines. DH and DS said it tasted good although DH wished the size of the dessert had been bigger and DS wasn't a fan of the gravestone texture.
> 
> Headed to spot in FL opposite CBJ to watch Fireworks.  We found it to be a great spot, no crowds and the music etc was piped over there too. Got photo with Halloween prop taken on the boardwalk area - no line at 10.25pm.  As the TOT lines had significantly decreased we walked straight into CBJ, the line split as you entered the seating area.  This happened in a few locations.  Then went to TOT at Tom Sawyer Dock (applesauce) and SM.  DH and DS rode BTMRR twice in a row as no wait at all.
> 
> We then popped into Liberty Square Ticket Office to get my allergy treats.  The CM asked what items I needed to avoid and he gave me half a dozen treats.  (Some TOT lines that I visited along with DH and DS gave me a teal token and others said they had run out).  Headed over to HM at 11.10pm and got Magic Shot taken - ghost driving carriage (again no line at all).
> 
> Popped into TOT at Philharmagic and Pinocchio - again no lines at all.  Walked down Main Street in the hope that the line in Starbucks had disappeared so I could get the Halloween Bun but no luck - huge line still.  (Wish they had a line just for food.)
> 
> Went to the other allergy treat centre at the Town Hall where the CM asked me to choose from a list of treats and let him know what I would like.  (I noticed Werthers were on the list).  When we turned round we noticed the standby time to meet Mickey was only 10 mins so we lined up.  The CM was very chatty and within just a few minutes we were meeting Mickey, dressed in a lovely vampire costume.  An unexpected but special end to our first party and our trip.
> 
> We then popped to get our SOTMK card, again no line and we had to go inside the Fire Station building to collect it - no one stood outside but it was late.  As we left MK there were a couple of Photo pass guys with no lines outside the front so we got the Magic Shot taken with the Headless horseman at 11.45pm.
> 
> Overall, we thoroughly enjoyed our first party.  We were glad that we didn't find it crowded walking around, as I thought it might be; surprised at how lengthy the TOT lines were everywhere for the first couple of hours and noticed very long lines around the park for all the meet and greets all evening.  The CM in the Town Hall told us the line for 7 dwarves is nearly always 2-3 hours at most parties (her friend, apparently, works in the line there).
> 
> Apologies for the very lengthy report but hope something in it helps someone.  Thanks again to everyone on here for the helpful info prior to our trip.




Thank you for this report! Did the amount of allergy-free-candy you got seem to relate at all to the number of tokens you collected? Or, do you think they just give a standard number of treats no matter how many allergy tokens you have? Only six treats at the Liberty Square Ticket office doesn't seem like much. Did you get more than that at Town Hall? We don't expect a full bag of allergy-friendly candy, but we would definitely like more than a dozen items. Did they have the cookies this year? Thanks again for your report!


----------



## GirlDreamer

I decided to ditch the costume as the dress I was going to wear is far to long and I never got around to try and fix it. My SIL offered to help, but time has just ran away from me. I've been looking at the Dress Shop online though, and I really like the Monsters Inc dress, so if I like it when I try it on (assuming they have it in when we go to DS after we arrive tomorrow) I'm considering wearing that for the party. 

If it hadn't been for the heat, I'd be tempted to wear my national dress from Norway (I'm Norwegian) and say I was dressing up as Anna from Frozen. But it's way too warm to wear that, not to mention it would take up a lot of room and it's too valuable to use as a costume. It would be cool though (picture attached)


----------



## bek

Happyinwonerland said:


> I'd like to dress up, or at least disneybound for the party. DD is dressing as aurora and wants me to be Maleficent, but the collar/cape combos I'm finding are all far too long for my 5'1 frame. Anyone else dressing up? What are you going as?



Grandson is going to disneybound as Stitch. So I'm trying to find Lilo fabric to make a disneybound Lilo dress. My DH is going to wear a Hawaiian shirt.

Wish I had some ideas where you could find a black cape. If you could find/make just the headpiece, maybe just dressing in black? Good luck with it.


----------



## Lsdolphin

FoxC63 said:


> Do you have another MK day scheduled?  If so stop by the fire station WITH your party wristbands and they should give them to you. I done it in the past.




Yes I went back to fire station this morning and they sent me next door to guest services the CM scanned my magic band to make sure I had attended the party and then gave me the card. I don't even collect them and now I just have to remember who had asked me to pick one up
Thanks!


----------



## Chelley00

bek said:


> Grandson is going to disneybound as Stitch. So I'm trying to find Lilo fabric to make a disneybound Lilo dress. My DH is going to wear a Hawaiian shirt.
> .



DS13 and I are going as lilo and stitch next week.  I found both lilo fabric and dresses/tees on Etsy and an amazon.


----------



## Jenny-momof3

Chiming in about our party 8/31

We decided very last minute to toss the kids in the car and drive over 1,000 miles to attend our very first MNSSHP!  

We arrived around 1pm, quickly changed in to our last minute costumes.  Jack Skellington shirts and hats. We got to MK around 2:30.  We have AP's so we went in and rode a couple rides.  Then at 4 we got our wristbands and went through the bypass. We wanted the full party experience with lots of pics!! 

grabbed dinner at CHH with virtually no one in there at 5:30. Rode a few more rides after and wait times we very low!

At 7 my boys (13,8) were ready to start trick or treating!  Lines were long but went super fast!  Also rode space mountain at 7:30.... Posted wait 30 minutes, actual wait time 22 minutes. 

Took pics at haunted mansion and frontier bridge.  Rode rides and trick or treat along the way. 

Cadaver dans at 8:30 in front of trading post.  My boys discovered the trick or treat in country near jamboree!  We stayed where we were for the parade and they went through the line no less than 25 times!   We made them stop when the headless horseman was coming!  By that time it was absolutely packed all around us for the parade.  Watched the parade.... Amazing!!!! My daughter is 19 and I coukd just see the excitement in her face as she watched it. 

After parade we rode big thunder and pirates. Then leisurely walked up to the middle of the hub for a fantastic fireworks view!  Never have I been when I could walk up 5 minutes before hand and find a great spot like that!  And we had plenty of space all around us!

After fireworks we decided to hit up some characters.  My little guy, 19 months just loves characters!  We saw daisy and Donald, goofy, lotso and Mickey. Super short waits for all!  Rode speedway, people mover, pooh and buzz twice.  Trick or treat a few more times.  Then walked up to the 2nd parade as it was going down main street.  Stopped got a few more pics after then headed back to our resort.  We were beat after driving all night! 

Let me just say we are hooked!!!!  We all loved it!  We spend almost every holiday at Disney.... Christmas/New Years, Easter,4th of July, sometimes thanksgiving. But we've never done Halloween.  We heard people complaining about crowds but it's all perspective. Since we only go during peak times, we were thrilled to see such an empty to us park!!  Even with a good touring plan, we never get to walk on ride after ride with no wait!  

We loved it so much we booked another party!  Oct.28. Im sure that one will be more crowded... But it also won't be quite as hot hopefully!  Neither of my girls can go due to school schedules so it will just be my DH, I and our 3 boys.  Any suggestions for fun family costumes??

Happy to answer any questions!   Sorry this was so long.... But I just wanted to share our excitement in how awesome these parties really are!


----------



## brewhome

Haley R said:


> I'm hoping we see some reports like this at other parties! It sure would be nice to wait 45 minutes for Jack and Sally later in the night.



I’m going solo to the 9/16 party so I will try to post some updates like @Dentam did if you guys would like!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm very jealous of the party that just happened.

If I only had a time machine... Well...I probably wouldn't use it for that. But maybe. I'd be tempted.


----------



## greg9x

Dentam said:


> A few pics from tonight!  Time to crash now!
> 
> View attachment 348214 View attachment 348215 View attachment 348216 View attachment 348217 View attachment 348218



Wow !  Looking at crowds in the background that was MUCH less than the first night !   Guess need to wait until after all the schools go back and summer vacations are over.


----------



## Best Aunt

brewhome said:


> I’m going solo to the 9/16 party so I will try to post some updates like @Dentam did if you guys would like!



I love reading people’s posts during the party.  (And after the party.)


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

bek said:


> Grandson is going to disneybound as Stitch. So I'm trying to find Lilo fabric to make a disneybound Lilo dress. My DH is going to wear a Hawaiian shirt.
> 
> Wish I had some ideas where you could find a black cape. If you could find/make just the headpiece, maybe just dressing in black? Good luck with it.



Hot topic has a very  comfy lilo dress


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

K&T said:


> Thank you for this report! Did the amount of allergy-free-candy you got seem to relate at all to the number of tokens you collected? Or, do you think they just give a standard number of treats no matter how many allergy tokens you have? Only six treats at the Liberty Square Ticket office doesn't seem like much. Did you get more than that at Town Hall? We don't expect a full bag of allergy-friendly candy, but we would definitely like more than a dozen items. Did they have the cookies this year? Thanks again for your report!



I collected 2 allergy tokens and redeemed them at town hall. This is what i got. My DD has 2 peanut allergies in her class so when i send in goodie bags i will use this for those kids.


----------



## SimplyTink

bek said:


> Grandson is going to disneybound as Stitch. So I'm trying to find Lilo fabric to make a disneybound Lilo dress. My DH is going to wear a Hawaiian shirt.
> 
> Wish I had some ideas where you could find a black cape. If you could find/make just the headpiece, maybe just dressing in black? Good luck with it.


I bounded last year as Lilo and got a pattern from google for the white flowers on her dress and cut them out of felt and just used fabric glue to place them on a reddish top


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Friday 8/31



Okay.  Wow that's crazy that Anastasia and Drizella would sign their autographs for a little girl and not yours and at the same party.  It certainly causes confusion! 

Were there many people around at the time?


----------



## mgellman

married2mm said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Never attended a mnsshp previously-dh is not totally into it;
> But looking forward to fireworks and parade.
> I'm excited for the disney junior party!!
> 
> Couple of questions (I have not read through the whole thread)
> 
> We will be in wdw Sept 26-Oct 3rd;
> Would 10/2 be a reasonable night to attend?
> Is there disabled fireworks viewing as per 'usual'?
> Is das still actively implemented?
> Are crowds generally lower than late night emh?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your time dissers.



I don’t think they have DAS at the party bc there are no fast passes at the party.


----------



## Araminta18

Anybody meet Tarzan and Jane?  Any reports on the line?  just curious


----------



## monkyby87

Question for those that have been this year: will the Space Mountain Halloween themed overlay start at 7 when the party officially starts, or will it happen any earlier?  I ask in case it would benefit me to get a FP+ for Space Mountain before the party officially starts or if I'll just need to wait for it after 7.  Thanks!


----------



## Jenny-momof3

monkyby87 said:


> Question for those that have been this year: will the Space Mountain Halloween themed overlay start at 7 when the party officially starts, or will it happen any earlier?  I ask in case it would benefit me to get a FP+ for Space Mountain before the party officially starts or if I'll just need to wait for it after 7.  Thanks!


We rode at 6:30 last Friday and overlay hadn't started yet.


----------



## Dean1953

The latest that you can get FP’s on Party days would have the FP’s ending at 6.  I’ve heard of people allowing other groups in line to go ahead of them so that they would ride just after 7.  If riding SM with the overlay is important, I’d ride it after 7.


----------



## FoxC63

Madame said:


> Yup.  We were really pleased that the line was short & he had a break during that time.



You attended Friday, August 31st party correct?  And you're referring to Stitch?  Do you remember what time he took a break?


----------



## FoxC63

GirlDreamer said:


> I decided to ditch the costume as the dress I was going to wear is far to long and I never got around to try and fix it. My SIL offered to help, but time has just ran away from me. I've been looking at the Dress Shop online though, and I really like the Monsters Inc dress, so if I like it when I try it on (assuming they have it in when we go to DS after we arrive tomorrow) I'm considering wearing that for the party.
> 
> If it hadn't been for the heat, I'd be tempted to wear my national dress from Norway (I'm Norwegian) and say I was dressing up as Anna from Frozen. But it's way too warm to wear that, not to mention it would take up a lot of room and it's too valuable to use as a costume. It would be cool though (picture attached)



That's gorgeous!  I would not be wearing that as a costume at WDW.


----------



## FoxC63

greg9x said:


> Wow !  Looking at crowds in the background that was MUCH less than the first night !   Guess need to wait until after all the schools go back and summer vacations are over.



Completely different experience.  Don't give up on the the party just yet, you can have an amazing time.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I collected 2 allergy tokens and redeemed them at town hall. This is what i got. My DD has 2 peanut allergies in her class so when i send in goodie bags i will use this for those kids.View attachment 348445 View attachment 348445



WOW!  Werther's candy too!  First time I've seen that in years! Nice haul!


----------



## Madame

FoxC63 said:


> You attended Friday, August 31st party correct?  And you're referring to Stitch?  Do you remember what time he took a break?


I want to say around 8:30.  We were very close to the front of the line with maybe 1-3 groups in front of us.


----------



## FoxC63

Dean1953 said:


> The latest that you can get FP’s on Party days would have the FP’s ending at 6.  I’ve heard of people allowing other groups in line to go ahead of them so that they would ride just after 7.  If riding SM with the overlay is important, I’d ride it after 7.




SM stopped boarding at 6:50 to add overlay took 5 minutes. Post #7887


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Okay here is my very long party review from Friday 8/31. We walk very slow.
505 bus arrived at MK
515 thru security and turnstiles with party bands. Hardly any wait.
520 Sorcerer's Orange bird card. Person was in front of the firehouse handing them out.
525-543 Emporium for party shirts and ornament. Sent to hotel.
550 did bypass and got starter bag of candy and some pics.
6-605 Auntie gravities for candy corn milkshake. This is a lot of sugar. To us it had faint candy corn taste.
Headed over to tables that face the tea cups.
625-635 rain, pouring rain
640 yup i was that person that had to start the character line. 1st in line for the queen of hearts and tweedles. They came out at 702.
645 ToT line opened in cosmic rays. Tag teamed that.
650-702 tag teamed dumbo popcorn cart for Oggie Boggie bucket. 2nd family had theirs at 652 from castle cart
706 finished m&g with queen of hearts. Yes we took 4 minutes but the tweedles wouldn't behave....
709 picture with cruella in front of pooh ride. No autographs.
710-713 storybook treats for HH clip/straw
714-718 ToT pinocchio's long but never stopped moving.
719-732 memento morie for HM shirt sent to hotel
734-740 HM lantern photopass
741 DD played on the ghost custodial crew made on the ground. Very cute
743 HM Madam ghost leaving and posed for picture(in line for magic shot)
741-746 hatbox ghost magic shot
748 HM madam returning and posed for pic with DD
749-833 Frontier trading post for pins. Checkout line was 10 minutes. So many duplicates of the mystery set 
835-840 golden outpost for cider slush and caramel pretzel. Both were very good. Took a 10 minute break to eat.
850-900 ToT at Tortuga tavern. Then headed for main street.
905 ordered food from Casey's. Left one person there to collect order. And headed towards exit but just didn't make it. It was a hardship but i had to stop and wait for the headless horseman's ride....(sarcasm)
915 headless horseman's ride on main street. He no longer turns around at the gate he just rides straight out.
918 Headless horseman magic shot. There were 2 photographers and only 1 family when we arrived. SCORE!
walked back in mickey m&g side and found a front row parade spot in front of town hall. No more than 2 deep anywhere around.
938-953 parade on main street. We ate while we waited. Creeper crew showed up around 920.....
954-958 exchanged the 2 allergy tokens i had. Picture posted on page 414.
959-1003 photographers just returning to main street. Got 2 magic shots. Ballroom ghosts and jack o lantern.
Hit a snag here as i headed back to Ariel ride for skeleton dance magic shot. According to chandler it has been pulled due to guest feedback for improvements. Hoping to return for october party. Don't shot the messenger.
1015-1027 fireworks in fantasy land. We were completely surrounded with them going off. It was great. Best fireworks ever.
1028 ToT ariel grotto, no one else there
1029-1033 pirate goofy m&g
1035-1037 ToT train station short line
1050-1136:step sisters photo with DD. Asked but told no autographs. Philharmagic ToT 2 stops inside. Icobod crane and the headless horseman movie just ending as we walked thru. Went thru a second time and stopped in theater because the skeleton dance cartoon was just starting. We watched the whole cartoon before leaving.
ToT at cosmic rays. We did this line 2xs. Then headed to carousel of progress ToT stop. Lotso was just dancing his way out on break and gave up a wave. 2 families in his line. Next up was 2 trips on the monsters inc ToT trail. This had 2 candy stops. We had no wait in ToT lines after our 1037 stop.....
1137-1143 elvis stitch. The line closed while we were in it probably 1140ish. Don't know if it reopened.
1149-1159 Emporium for yet more merchandise that we decided we did need....
12-1205 cauldron magic shot on main street. I was told they would be out till 1am.
1205-1223 flew over to catch the last hocus pocus show that had just started. Not too crowded.
1225-1250 took an AC break in Casey's. Only one other table occupied.
1255-108 waited at bus stop for bus. As we walked up one pulled out. 
122 arrived at our resort.
For our candy haul. We were 2 adults and 1 child. I listed all the stops. I do watch to see which cast member are being generous and chat with them. You usually get an extra handful especially when its kate and no one behind you. We left with enough candy to fill 8 gallon zipper bags. I have sorted it now to make classroom goodie bags for Halloween. Sorry i am not counting it! Gallon bags in the back, quart bags in the front


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> Okay.  Wow that's crazy that Anastasia and Drizella would sign their autographs for a little girl and not yours and at the same party.  It certainly causes confusion!
> 
> Were there many people around at the time?


Not really any more than usual. No one else waiting. It was right by the carousel


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

monkyby87 said:


> Question for those that have been this year: will the Space Mountain Halloween themed overlay start at 7 when the party officially starts, or will it happen any earlier?  I ask in case it would benefit me to get a FP+ for Space Mountain before the party officially starts or if I'll just need to wait for it after 7.  Thanks!


It started at 7pm


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> WOW!  Werther's candy too!  First time I've seen that in years! Nice haul!


Yes only werthers to be found


----------



## K&T

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I collected 2 allergy tokens and redeemed them at town hall. This is what i got. My DD has 2 peanut allergies in her class so when i send in goodie bags i will use this for those kids.View attachment 348445 View attachment 348445



Wow, that's quite a bit of candy for two tokens. Okay, I feel better. Thank you for sharing those photos!!


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Okay here is my very long party review from Friday 8/31. We walk very slow.
> 505 bus arrived at MK
> 515 thru security and turnstiles with party bands. Hardly any wait.
> 520 Sorcerer's Orange bird card. Person was in front of the firehouse handing them out.
> 525-543 Emporium for party shirts and ornament. Sent to hotel.
> 550 did bypass and got starter bag of candy and some pics.
> 6-605 Auntie gravities for candy corn milkshake. This is a lot of sugar. To us it had faint candy corn taste.
> Headed over to tables that face the tea cups.
> 625-635 rain, pouring rain
> 640 yup i was that person that had to start the character line. 1st in line for the queen of hearts and tweedles. They came out at 702.
> 645 ToT line opened in cosmic rays. Tag teamed that.
> 650-702 tag teamed dumbo popcorn cart for Oggie Boggie bucket. 2nd family had theirs at 652 from castle cart
> 706 finished m&g with queen of hearts. Yes we took 4 minutes but the tweedles wouldn't behave....
> 709 picture with cruella in front of pooh ride. No autographs.
> 710-713 storybook treats for HH clip/straw
> 714-718 ToT pinocchio's long but never stopped moving.
> 719-732 memento morie for HM shirt sent to hotel
> 734-740 HM lantern photopass
> 741 DD played on the ghost custodial crew made on the ground. Very cute
> 743 HM Madam ghost leaving and posed for picture(in line for magic shot)
> 741-746 hatbox ghost magic shot
> 748 HM madam returning and posed for pic with DD
> 749-833 Frontier trading post for pins. Checkout line was 10 minutes. So many duplicates of the mystery set
> 835-840 golden outpost for cider slush and caramel pretzel. Both were very good. Took a 10 minute break to eat.
> 850-900 ToT at Tortuga tavern. Then headed for main street.
> 905 ordered food from Casey's. Left one person there to collect order. And headed towards exit but just didn't make it. It was a hardship but i had to stop and wait for the headless horseman's ride....(sarcasm)
> 915 headless horseman's ride on main street. He no longer turns around at the gate he just rides straight out.
> 918 Headless horseman magic shot. There were 2 photographers and only 1 family when we arrived. SCORE!
> walked back in mickey m&g side and found a front row parade spot in front of town hall. No more than 2 deep anywhere around.
> 938-953 parade on main street. We ate while we waited. Creeper crew showed up around 920.....
> 954-958 exchanged the 2 allergy tokens i had. Picture posted on page 414.
> 959-1003 photographers just returning to main street. Got 2 magic shots. Ballroom ghosts and jack o lantern.
> Hit a snag here as i headed back to Ariel ride for skeleton dance magic shot. According to chandler it has been pulled due to guest feedback for improvements. Hoping to return for october party. Don't shot the messenger.
> 1015-1027 fireworks in fantasy land. We were completely surrounded with them going off. It was great. Best fireworks ever.
> 1028 ToT ariel grotto, no one else there
> 1029-1033 pirate goofy m&g
> 1035-1037 ToT train station short line
> 1050-1136:step sisters photo with DD. Asked but told no autographs. Philharmagic ToT 2 stops inside. Icobod crane and the headless horseman movie just ending as we walked thru. Went thru a second time and stopped in theater because the skeleton dance cartoon was just starting. We watched the whole cartoon before leaving.
> ToT at cosmic rays. We did this line 2xs. Then headed to carousel of progress ToT stop. Lotso was just dancing his way out on break and gave up a wave. 2 families in his line. Next up was 2 trips on the monsters inc ToT trail. This had 2 candy stops. We had no wait in ToT lines after our 1037 stop.....
> 1137-1143 elvis stitch. The line closed while we were in it probably 1140ish. Don't know if it reopened.
> 1149-1159 Emporium for yet more merchandise that we decided we did need....
> 12-1205 cauldron magic shot on main street. I was told they would be out till 1am.
> 1205-1223 flew over to catch the last hocus pocus show that had just started. Not too crowded.
> 1225-1250 took an AC break in Casey's. Only one other table occupied.
> 1255-108 waited at bus stop for bus. As we walked up one pulled out.
> 122 arrived at our resort.
> For our candy haul. We were 2 adults and 1 child. I listed all the stops. I do watch to see which cast member are being generous and chat with them. You usually get an extra handful especially when its kate and no one behind you. We left with enough candy to fill 8 gallon zipper bags. I have sorted it now to make classroom goodie bags for Halloween. Sorry i am not counting it! Gallon bags in the back, quart bags in the frontView attachment 348461



Woof!  What a report!  So happy you did this all in one lump, awesome job!  


938-953 parade on main street. Creeper crew showed up around 920... - Do you remember where you were sitting in front of?   Was this Nick & Judy Zootopia Party Patrol?

1137-1143 elvis stitch. The line closed while we were in it probably 1140ish. - This has been reported during other parties as well.  Was the line behind you long?

625-635 rain, pouring rain - It rained 
915 headless horseman's ride on main street. He no longer turns around at the gate he just rides straight out. - And he still rode for the parade? Wow, that's new!

skeleton dance magic shot - You were looking for "The Skeleton Dance Backdrop" ?  I don't remember seeing anything about skeletons being released this year. 


Thank you so much for your time, energy and patience.  I'm only try to confirm information so others may use it.  Again, I greatly appreciate your contribution to this event.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Yes only werthers to be found



Which Allergy location did you go to for the Werther's candy?  Just Town Hall?


----------



## FoxC63

mcgrawfan said:


> Has anyone said when to line up for Stitch?  I was thinking around 5:30 and eat in line.



I'm still waiting to see a confirmed time when he starts meeting.  If it's at 7pm and you line up at 5:30 that could be a long wait.  Just not sure about him. 

Why does his line shut down so early 11:35-11:45.  Is there a lot of people in his queue that are still wanting to meet him?


----------



## Haley R

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I collected 2 allergy tokens and redeemed them at town hall. This is what i got. My DD has 2 peanut allergies in her class so when i send in goodie bags i will use this for those kids.View attachment 348445 View attachment 348445


Can anyone get these? I would love the gummy bears, fruit snacks, and smarties but I have no allergies and I don’t want to take away the treats from others who need them.


----------



## Haley R

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Okay here is my very long party review from Friday 8/31. We walk very slow.
> 505 bus arrived at MK
> 515 thru security and turnstiles with party bands. Hardly any wait.
> 520 Sorcerer's Orange bird card. Person was in front of the firehouse handing them out.
> 525-543 Emporium for party shirts and ornament. Sent to hotel.
> 550 did bypass and got starter bag of candy and some pics.
> 6-605 Auntie gravities for candy corn milkshake. This is a lot of sugar. To us it had faint candy corn taste.
> Headed over to tables that face the tea cups.
> 625-635 rain, pouring rain
> 640 yup i was that person that had to start the character line. 1st in line for the queen of hearts and tweedles. They came out at 702.
> 645 ToT line opened in cosmic rays. Tag teamed that.
> 650-702 tag teamed dumbo popcorn cart for Oggie Boggie bucket. 2nd family had theirs at 652 from castle cart
> 706 finished m&g with queen of hearts. Yes we took 4 minutes but the tweedles wouldn't behave....
> 709 picture with cruella in front of pooh ride. No autographs.
> 710-713 storybook treats for HH clip/straw
> 714-718 ToT pinocchio's long but never stopped moving.
> 719-732 memento morie for HM shirt sent to hotel
> 734-740 HM lantern photopass
> 741 DD played on the ghost custodial crew made on the ground. Very cute
> 743 HM Madam ghost leaving and posed for picture(in line for magic shot)
> 741-746 hatbox ghost magic shot
> 748 HM madam returning and posed for pic with DD
> 749-833 Frontier trading post for pins. Checkout line was 10 minutes. So many duplicates of the mystery set
> 835-840 golden outpost for cider slush and caramel pretzel. Both were very good. Took a 10 minute break to eat.
> 850-900 ToT at Tortuga tavern. Then headed for main street.
> 905 ordered food from Casey's. Left one person there to collect order. And headed towards exit but just didn't make it. It was a hardship but i had to stop and wait for the headless horseman's ride....(sarcasm)
> 915 headless horseman's ride on main street. He no longer turns around at the gate he just rides straight out.
> 918 Headless horseman magic shot. There were 2 photographers and only 1 family when we arrived. SCORE!
> walked back in mickey m&g side and found a front row parade spot in front of town hall. No more than 2 deep anywhere around.
> 938-953 parade on main street. We ate while we waited. Creeper crew showed up around 920.....
> 954-958 exchanged the 2 allergy tokens i had. Picture posted on page 414.
> 959-1003 photographers just returning to main street. Got 2 magic shots. Ballroom ghosts and jack o lantern.
> Hit a snag here as i headed back to Ariel ride for skeleton dance magic shot. According to chandler it has been pulled due to guest feedback for improvements. Hoping to return for october party. Don't shot the messenger.
> 1015-1027 fireworks in fantasy land. We were completely surrounded with them going off. It was great. Best fireworks ever.
> 1028 ToT ariel grotto, no one else there
> 1029-1033 pirate goofy m&g
> 1035-1037 ToT train station short line
> 1050-1136:step sisters photo with DD. Asked but told no autographs. Philharmagic ToT 2 stops inside. Icobod crane and the headless horseman movie just ending as we walked thru. Went thru a second time and stopped in theater because the skeleton dance cartoon was just starting. We watched the whole cartoon before leaving.
> ToT at cosmic rays. We did this line 2xs. Then headed to carousel of progress ToT stop. Lotso was just dancing his way out on break and gave up a wave. 2 families in his line. Next up was 2 trips on the monsters inc ToT trail. This had 2 candy stops. We had no wait in ToT lines after our 1037 stop.....
> 1137-1143 elvis stitch. The line closed while we were in it probably 1140ish. Don't know if it reopened.
> 1149-1159 Emporium for yet more merchandise that we decided we did need....
> 12-1205 cauldron magic shot on main street. I was told they would be out till 1am.
> 1205-1223 flew over to catch the last hocus pocus show that had just started. Not too crowded.
> 1225-1250 took an AC break in Casey's. Only one other table occupied.
> 1255-108 waited at bus stop for bus. As we walked up one pulled out.
> 122 arrived at our resort.
> For our candy haul. We were 2 adults and 1 child. I listed all the stops. I do watch to see which cast member are being generous and chat with them. You usually get an extra handful especially when its kate and no one behind you. We left with enough candy to fill 8 gallon zipper bags. I have sorted it now to make classroom goodie bags for Halloween. Sorry i am not counting it! Gallon bags in the back, quart bags in the frontView attachment 348461


Thank you for such a detailed post! You’ve made me really excited and we still have over a month to go!!


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Can anyone get these? I would love the gummy bears, fruit snacks, and smarties but I have no allergies and I don’t want to take away the treats from others who need them.



Many do but I'd say please don't.  When we attend there is hardly a selection left.  My son who has nut allergies was limited to one box of cookies, some Jelly Beans, two or three Gummy worms, a big handful of smarties and a handful of craft kits. 
Just saying.


----------



## Haley R

brewhome said:


> I’m going solo to the 9/16 party so I will try to post some updates like @Dentam did if you guys would like!


That would be great!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Many do but I'd say please don't.  When we attend there is hardly a selection left.  My son who has nut allergies was limited to one box of cookies, some Jelly Beans, two or three Gummy worms, a big handful of smarties and a handful of craft kits.
> Just saying.


I probably won’t worry about it then. I love smarties and gummy bears but I don’t want to take them from someone else. I can get some at home.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  What a report!  So happy you did this all in one lump, awesome job!
> 
> 
> 938-953 parade on main street. Creeper crew showed up around 920... - Do you remember where you were sitting in front of?   Was this Nick & Judy Zootopia Party Patrol?
> 
> 1137-1143 elvis stitch. The line closed while we were in it probably 1140ish. - This has been reported during other parties as well.  Was the line behind you long?
> 
> 625-635 rain, pouring rain - It rained
> 915 headless horseman's ride on main street. He no longer turns around at the gate he just rides straight out. - And he still rode for the parade? Wow, that's new!
> 
> skeleton dance magic shot - You were looking for "The Skeleton Dance Backdrop" ?  I don't remember seeing anything about skeletons being released this year.
> View attachment 348488
> 
> Thank you so much for your time, energy and patience.  I'm only try to confirm information so others may use it.  Again, I greatly appreciate your contribution to this event.



Yes it was the nick and judy crew. We were just in front of the entrance to town hall where you meet micky and tink right on the curb.

Stitch line there was only about a dozen people behind me. Not enough people it would have been after midnight when he finished.

Yes i was worried he wouldn't ride but it was only raining hard for a few minutes and it had 2 hours to dry up. I kept fingers crossed till i i saw him ride.

That could have been what i was looking for. We missed it last year and i love that cartoon. They used to play it on Disney's Halloween treat every year. They are hoping to have it back for October parties...according to the photopass guy i spoke to. He seemed knowledgeable. Other 2 had no clue what i was looking for...

Any other questions. Happy to share....


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> Which Allergy location did you go to for the Werther's candy?  Just Town Hall?



Yes just the one by Mickey meet and greet right after the 1st parade ended. I had only been to 2 stops as i stayed in queen line when they did cosmic rays so just 2 tokens....


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Haley R said:


> Can anyone get these? I would love the gummy bears, fruit snacks, and smarties but I have no allergies and I don’t want to take away the treats from others who need them.




Disney donates trucks of leftover candy. Just ask for a couple tokens when you do you regular ToT stops and redeem them. I just put them in my pocket for easy access. I don't think anyone would begrudge you a few bags of gummies and some smarties


----------



## sherlockmiles

monkyby87 said:


> Question for those that have been this year: will the Space Mountain Halloween themed overlay start at 7 when the party officially starts, or will it happen any earlier?  I ask in case it would benefit me to get a FP+ for Space Mountain before the party officially starts or if I'll just need to wait for it after 7.  Thanks!


It was reported that they shut down the ride at about 5 of 7 and when it reopened at 7 it had the overlay


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I probably won’t worry about it then. I love smarties and gummy bears but I don’t want to take them from someone else. I can get some at home.



Thanks buddy, you have a good heart!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> Many do but I'd say please don't.  When we attend there is hardly a selection left.  My son who has nut allergies was limited to one box of cookies, some Jelly Beans, two or three Gummy worms, a big handful of smarties and a handful of craft kits.
> Just saying.



Wow it must have been the party you attended. I didn't remember last year till 1150 to redeem mine. I stopped at liberty square location and they gave me a whole bag full of stuff. The only thing they were out of was the cookies. I think that was because they were the full size box like from a grocery store. Stopped at town hall on the way out and showed allergy bag with candy and they gave me a box of double chocolate and another box it was yellow. That was after midnight when i got the cookies.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Yes it was the nick and judy crew. We were just in front of the entrance to town hall where you meet micky and tink right on the curb.
> 
> Stitch line there was only about a dozen people behind me. Not enough people it would have been after midnight when he finished.
> 
> Yes i was worried he wouldn't ride but it was only raining hard for a few minutes and it had 2 hours to dry up. I kept fingers crossed till i i saw him ride.
> 
> That could have been what i was looking for. We missed it last year and i love that cartoon. They used to play it on Disney's Halloween treat every year. They are hoping to have it back for October parties...according to the photopass guy i spoke to. He seemed knowledgeable. Other 2 had no clue what i was looking for...
> 
> Any other questions. Happy to share....



Wow, you're awesome!  Thank you so much!


----------



## Haley R

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Disney donates trucks of leftover candy. Just ask for a couple tokens when you do you regular ToT stops and redeem them. I just put them in my pocket for easy access. I don't think anyone would begrudge you a few bags of gummies and some smarties


I may get a couple tokens to save until the end of the night and see how much they have left. If they don’t have much left I’ll just give them my tokens and say I don’t need the treats.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks buddy, you have a good heart!


----------



## Dug720

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I collected 2 allergy tokens and redeemed them at town hall. This is what i got. My DD has 2 peanut allergies in her class so when i send in goodie bags i will use this for those kids.View attachment 348445 View attachment 348445



So were you able to do Allergy AND Regular Trick or Treating? I can actually eat a good bit of the regular stuff, but it would be nice to supplement with the allergy if that can be done?


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Wow it must have been the party you attended. I didn't remember last year till 1150 to redeem mine. I stopped at liberty square location and they gave me a whole bag full of stuff. The only thing they were out of was the cookies. I think that was because they were the full size box like from a grocery store. Stopped at town hall on the way out and showed allergy bag with candy and they gave me a box of double chocolate and another box it was yellow. That was after midnight when i got the cookies.



Yep, on Oct 31, 2017.  I was sick for most of our trip but I did attend Halloween Night with DH & DS and the pickings were so slim.  Going into a Allergy Friendly location without going Trick or Treating for the coins seems... Not sure what word to use here but I think you can put it together, you're a smart cookie!


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Many do but I'd say please don't.  When we attend there is hardly a selection left.  My son who has nut allergies was limited to one box of cookies, some Jelly Beans, two or three Gummy worms, a big handful of smarties and a handful of craft kits.
> Just saying.



Will add this was at the Liberty Square location on 10/31/17.


----------



## Sophie_2003

Araminta18 said:


> Anybody meet Tarzan and Jane?  Any reports on the line?  just curious




Hi, 
We we’re at the party 08/28. We went to Tarzan righ after the first hocus pocus show. We waited about 15 minutes. Was a fun meet!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Dug720 said:


> So were you able to do Allergy AND Regular Trick or Treating? I can actually eat a good bit of the regular stuff, but it would be nice to supplement with the allergy if that can be done?



Yes. We have a diabetic in our group so we collect both and they are careful what they eat.


----------



## mmsportsmom

gatorlisa said:


> Anyone having any issues with photos from the party showing up in your account? We did the front entrance/headless horseman photos on our way out right around midnight and they still haven’t shown up in my account. New photos from today’s breakfast are there though.
> 
> We enjoyed the party. Thought the crowd level was really good all day, including the party. We were there rope drop to midnight. Rode every ride and did every show in the park with minimal wait. Our longest waits of the day were about a half hour for Elvis Stitch and 40-45 for Halloween Pooh and friends. I was shocked at the lack of line for Halloween Mickey. We walked right in. Minnie was much longer than Mickey, which I found really surprising.


What time did you get in line for Pooh and friends for a 40-45 minute wait?


----------



## Dug720

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Yes. We have a diabetic in our group so we collect both and they are careful what they eat.



Thank you! Several of the regular treats are actually gluten-safe (not all though)...more would be ok if not for containing peanuts. It'll be nice to have both options.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, on Oct 31, 2017.  I was sick for most of our trip but I did attend Halloween Night with DH & DS and the pickings were so slim.  Going into a Allergy Friendly location without going Trick or Treating for the coins seems... Not sure what word to use here but I think you can put it together, you're a smart cookie!



I had several tokens from ToT but i turned them all in at 1150 at liberty. They told me to stop at town hall to see if they had the cookies since they were out.  Since i didn't have any tokens to redeem there they just asked to see my bag of redeemed stuff from liberty so they knew i had tokens at some point...


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

I have noticed that liberty seems to run out faster.  Just a thought but wondering if a lot of people send a runner to redeem tokens there while waiting for show/parade/fireworks as its nearest the hub.....


----------



## Amy11401

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Might just depend on circumstances.....cruella did not sign either


DS is not going  to be happy that Cruella does not sign


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Amy11401 said:


> DS is not going  to be happy that Cruella does not sign


Cruella was moving around pretty fast.....but maybe if you have a good interaction.....got any dalmatian stickers or something to give her....couldn't hurt.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I have noticed that liberty seems to run out faster.  Just a thought but wondering if a lot of people send a runner to redeem tokens there while waiting for show/parade/fireworks as its nearest the hub.....



This!


----------



## Amy11401

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Cruella was moving around pretty fast.....but maybe if you have a good interaction.....got any dalmatian stickers or something to give her....couldn't hurt.


She is probably his number one character he wants to meet on our whole  Disney trip....I am disappointed how  they  did  not  make her an official meet.


----------



## autismmom1

bek said:


> Grandson is going to disneybound as Stitch. So I'm trying to find Lilo fabric to make a disneybound Lilo dress. My DH is going to wear a Hawaiian shirt.
> 
> Wish I had some ideas where you could find a black cape. If you could find/make just the headpiece, maybe just dressing in black? Good luck with it.



FYI, I saw some Lilo dresses at Hot Topic the other day...not costume, looked very comfortable!

Edit:  sorry, someone else beat me to it!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Amy11401 said:


> She is probably his number one character he wants to meet on our whole  Disney trip....I am disappointed how  they  did  not  make her an official meet.



If it is really really important to him and she won't. You might want to quietly ask the cast member with her. Sometimes they can take your book backstage and they can sign back there so as not to create havoc. They bring it back when they come back out. So you have to wait 10-15 minutes but if its his must have...
 The other thing to try is to stop by guest relations. Sometimes you can leave your book there and pick it up later.......these would be above and beyond but cast members are know for going that extra mile and sprinkling pixie dust. It never hurts to ask nicely


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> She is probably his number one character he wants to meet on our whole  Disney trip....I am disappointed how  they  did  not  make her an official meet.



Right there with you!  I totally agree with @DisneyMaleficent50 , if it's that important make it happen and bring the magic to her! She loves her fur!  Can you imagine a seeing someone yelling... 

 "Cruella, Ms. Cruella, I found a puppy for you."  Then give her this...



Yeah, I'd sign an autograph too!


----------



## FoxC63

bek said:


> Grandson is going to disneybound as Stitch. So I'm trying to find Lilo fabric to make a disneybound Lilo dress. My DH is going to wear a Hawaiian shirt.



I just googled "disney lilo fabric by the yard" and came up with several...  

This place is a good start.
Lilo Fabric:  http://camelotfabrics.com/lilo-stitch-collection.html


----------



## Dentam

greg9x said:


> Wow !  Looking at crowds in the background that was MUCH less than the first night !   Guess need to wait until after all the schools go back and summer vacations are over.



I was here with my dad last year during Labor Day week and even with Irma on the way, the party on Thursday the 7th still felt more crowded than last night's.  I don't really know why this one was so uncrowded but I feel very lucky to have experienced it!  I hope they have one on Labor Day again next year!


----------



## Dentam

I am totally munching on Halloween candy in my room right now.  So. Much. Candy.  I filled the bag they gave me and stopped going into ToT stations after that!  Also posting a couple more pics I took last night.  Not tired enough to go to sleep quite yet.


----------



## GirlDreamer

Dentam said:


> I am totally munching on Halloween candy in my room right now.  So. Much. Candy.  I filled the bag they gave me and stopped going into ToT stations after that!  Also posting a couple more pics I took last night.  Not tired enough to go to sleep quite yet.
> 
> View attachment 348630View attachment 348631View attachment 348632



That vampire Mickey bag, is that one they gave out at the party, or did you buy it?


----------



## Dentam

GirlDreamer said:


> That vampire Mickey bag, is that one they gave out at the party, or did you buy it?



I bought it - they have it in many of the shops and I got mine at a kiosk in Tomorrowland.  It was $6 or $7... can't remember the exact price.  The other side has more of the characters and the year on it.  The orange Incredibles bag (with Wreck it Ralph on the other side) is the one they give you when you check in for the party.  It comes with a bag of different candy to get you started.  The refillable mug in the pic is available at resorts though availability varies.  It's available at the Boardwalk Bakery as of Monday morning.


----------



## TiaraMama

Arrived at PO Riverside today, was told they had Halloween mugs but have run out already. They said they get shipments daily and to check back.


----------



## jjj4

K&T said:


> Thank you for this report! Did the amount of allergy-free-candy you got seem to relate at all to the number of tokens you collected? Or, do you think they just give a standard number of treats no matter how many allergy tokens you have? Only six treats at the Liberty Square Ticket office doesn't seem like much. Did you get more than that at Town Hall? We don't expect a full bag of allergy-friendly candy, but we would definitely like more than a dozen items. Did they have the cookies this year? Thanks again for your report!


Not having attended a party before 31 Aug I'm unsure whether it did relate to the amount of tokens and when I handed them in I mentioned that some of the TOT stations tokd me they were out of tokens. I got slightly more treats at Town Hall. Yes they had cookies - they're really delicious!


----------



## jjj4

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Yes only werthers to be found


yes it only seems available at the two allergy centres.


----------



## jjj4

FoxC63 said:


> Which Allergy location did you go to for the Werther's candy?  Just Town Hall?


Hi it was at both allergy centres.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Okay here is my very long party review from Friday 8/31. We walk very slow.
> 505 bus arrived at MK
> 515 thru security and turnstiles with party bands. Hardly any wait.
> 520 Sorcerer's Orange bird card. Person was in front of the firehouse handing them out.
> 525-543 Emporium for party shirts and ornament. Sent to hotel.
> 550 did bypass and got starter bag of candy and some pics.
> 6-605 Auntie gravities for candy corn milkshake. This is a lot of sugar. To us it had faint candy corn taste.
> Headed over to tables that face the tea cups.
> 625-635 rain, pouring rain
> 640 yup i was that person that had to start the character line. 1st in line for the queen of hearts and tweedles. They came out at 702.
> 645 ToT line opened in cosmic rays. Tag teamed that.
> 650-702 tag teamed dumbo popcorn cart for Oggie Boggie bucket. 2nd family had theirs at 652 from castle cart
> 706 finished m&g with queen of hearts. Yes we took 4 minutes but the tweedles wouldn't behave....
> 709 picture with cruella in front of pooh ride. No autographs.
> 710-713 storybook treats for HH clip/straw
> 714-718 ToT pinocchio's long but never stopped moving.
> 719-732 memento morie for HM shirt sent to hotel
> 734-740 HM lantern photopass
> 741 DD played on the ghost custodial crew made on the ground. Very cute
> 743 HM Madam ghost leaving and posed for picture(in line for magic shot)
> 741-746 hatbox ghost magic shot
> 748 HM madam returning and posed for pic with DD
> 749-833 Frontier trading post for pins. Checkout line was 10 minutes. So many duplicates of the mystery set
> 835-840 golden outpost for cider slush and caramel pretzel. Both were very good. Took a 10 minute break to eat.
> 850-900 ToT at Tortuga tavern. Then headed for main street.
> 905 ordered food from Casey's. Left one person there to collect order. And headed towards exit but just didn't make it. It was a hardship but i had to stop and wait for the headless horseman's ride....(sarcasm)
> 915 headless horseman's ride on main street. He no longer turns around at the gate he just rides straight out.
> 918 Headless horseman magic shot. There were 2 photographers and only 1 family when we arrived. SCORE!
> walked back in mickey m&g side and found a front row parade spot in front of town hall. No more than 2 deep anywhere around.
> 938-953 parade on main street. We ate while we waited. Creeper crew showed up around 920.....
> 954-958 exchanged the 2 allergy tokens i had. Picture posted on page 414.
> 959-1003 photographers just returning to main street. Got 2 magic shots. Ballroom ghosts and jack o lantern.
> Hit a snag here as i headed back to Ariel ride for skeleton dance magic shot. According to chandler it has been pulled due to guest feedback for improvements. Hoping to return for october party. Don't shot the messenger.
> 1015-1027 fireworks in fantasy land. We were completely surrounded with them going off. It was great. Best fireworks ever.
> 1028 ToT ariel grotto, no one else there
> 1029-1033 pirate goofy m&g
> 1035-1037 ToT train station short line
> 1050-1136:step sisters photo with DD. Asked but told no autographs. Philharmagic ToT 2 stops inside. Icobod crane and the headless horseman movie just ending as we walked thru. Went thru a second time and stopped in theater because the skeleton dance cartoon was just starting. We watched the whole cartoon before leaving.
> ToT at cosmic rays. We did this line 2xs. Then headed to carousel of progress ToT stop. Lotso was just dancing his way out on break and gave up a wave. 2 families in his line. Next up was 2 trips on the monsters inc ToT trail. This had 2 candy stops. We had no wait in ToT lines after our 1037 stop.....
> 1137-1143 elvis stitch. The line closed while we were in it probably 1140ish. Don't know if it reopened.
> 1149-1159 Emporium for yet more merchandise that we decided we did need....
> 12-1205 cauldron magic shot on main street. I was told they would be out till 1am.
> 1205-1223 flew over to catch the last hocus pocus show that had just started. Not too crowded.
> 1225-1250 took an AC break in Casey's. Only one other table occupied.
> 1255-108 waited at bus stop for bus. As we walked up one pulled out.
> 122 arrived at our resort.
> For our candy haul. We were 2 adults and 1 child. I listed all the stops. I do watch to see which cast member are being generous and chat with them. You usually get an extra handful especially when its kate and no one behind you. We left with enough candy to fill 8 gallon zipper bags. I have sorted it now to make classroom goodie bags for Halloween. Sorry i am not counting it! Gallon bags in the back, quart bags in the frontView attachment 348461



Thank you! QoH & Tweedles and Elvis Stitch are the only characters I want to meet so this is so reassuring. Sounds like you had a blast!


----------



## amalone1013

Heading home this morning   so here's how our party went...

9/3 party
Two adults but... moved slower than usual. DH learned the hard way he cant go barefoot at a waterpark all day anymore, he needs more foot support. We hung out at the resort most of the day so he could rest and ice his feet, so we headed to MK earlier than we'd originally planned.

Arrived by bus around 3:50 and they were letting people in. Got our bands and went through bypass. Rode Space with FP, split the Incredibles burger at Cosmic Ray's, Peter Pan with FP, went to Big Top to look at party merch, Jungle Cruise with FP. 

Grabbed a drink and hopped in Pooh meet line about 6:15. Line already filled normal queue though people were spread out to sit. We were right near the entrance.They came out right at 7. We were first group in 2nd set to meet them, done around 7:40.

Swung through Storybook Circus to check out other characters in their costumes, then went to Space. They were handing out candy coming out near where you cross the train tracks. Ran into some other Dis'ers in line and rode Peoplemover and Buzz with them. It was about 8:40 then so we used mobile order for the Specialty burger at Cosmic Ray's and carried it to watch the first parade. We really liked the burger (@FoxC63 I could pull it up on mobile order by 7:45pm for sure)

Got a spot around 8:50 just in front of the Country Bears. Not too bad a view because there were strollers in front of us and the parents were off to the side.

After the parade we turned around and went through Country Bears ToT. Then stopped for Doom Buggy treat, walked right up to counter. It was cute, tasted fine but nothing special, but it was a must for DH. 

Went through Adventureland to watch fireworks. Sat on the garden wall in front of Casey's so DH could rest his feet. a few mins before show, we moved farther down the walkway towards the corner of Casey's so we weren't behind the trees.

After we went straight to Pirates and walked on. Got the caramel pretzel and headed for Haunted Mansion. We should have just skipped, we weren't fans and the group in front of us was arguing at the window and took about 5 mins to figure it out... 

We took the boardwalk to Haunted Mansion since people were already lined up for the second parade and ran into the Grave diggers with no line! I then got in trouble for not making a somber face for photos. Continued on to HM and stopped for Hatbox Ghost photo. Also went through Liberty Square ToT. (@Dentam we would have been close at the cast members were cheering like you said) HM was a walk on and I have a photo entering the queue at 11:00.

After the ride, we watched.... who ever was on the front lawn, I'm not sure which one  then headed for Tea cups. Mine Train said 10min when we went by, but DH really wanted to do Tea Cups with the overlay. When we got off it said 30min fofor Mine Train. It was about 11:40 then so we just headed to get a spot for Hocus Pocus. Loved that show! Then headed for buses, stopping for Headless Horseman photo on the way out. No line on our side. Got to Pop bus stop and they had buses staged on the opposite side so as soon as they filled a bus they pulled the next over. Only waited 10ish mins including the loading of scooters, etc before we were on a bus, and we could have sat if we wanted.

We had a great time. We got all of our priorities in and could have done a few more on a normal day. We got a full gallon ziploc of candy from just the few ToT stops. Had to dump it out at TSA this morning. Talk about next year has already started... 

Also we hit the waterparks for the long weekend and they were pretty dead. Especially Volcano Bay, they said they were dead all weekend!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Thank you! QoH & Tweedles and Elvis Stitch are the only characters I want to meet so this is so reassuring. Sounds like you had a blast!



We did. And queen meet was set up perfect. There is a split exit when leaving the teacups. The exit by pooh is the alice line the exit by speedway is the queen line. Both will be along the outside wall. There are covered tables you can sit at to watch the area prior to it forming. And if you have some anxious ToT ers that stop opened at 645. Have a great time. Just be careful of stitch line. They seem to cl ok se it really early. Try to get there by 1130.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> We did. And queen meet was set up perfect. There is a split exit when leaving the teacups. The exit by pooh is the alice line the exit by speedway is the queen line. Both will be along the outside wall. There are covered tables you can sit at to watch the area prior to it forming. And if you have some anxious ToT ers that stop opened at 645. Have a great time. Just be careful of stitch line. They seem to cl ok se it really early. Try to get there by 1130.



Oh great! We'll be tag-teaming that ToT line for sure. We had Elvis Stitch on the itinerary for 11.30 but I'll try and get there a little earlier to be sure.


----------



## alicat130

FoxC63 said:


> I'm still waiting to see a confirmed time when he starts meeting.  If it's at 7pm and you line up at 5:30 that could be a long wait.  Just not sure about him.
> 
> Why does his line shut down so early 11:35-11:45.  Is there a lot of people in his queue that are still wanting to meet him?



We found this to be the case at the 8/24 party. We tried to get in line for Tarzan around 11:25 and line was shut for the night with 2-3 groups in line. We ran over to Pooh and gang line and it was shut for the night with maybe 2-3 groups. Lights were off in that area and characters out of sight before 12. Minnie also went inside and was sent out to see more guests while we were waiting for Donald and Daisy. We did see the Tweedles and the Queen head inside right before 12.


----------



## Cluelyss

Dug720 said:


> I’m bounding as Moana. I have khaki shorts and an orange tank top and i ordered a Moana necklace from Etsy. Sandals on my feet and my hair loosely bunned in a top bun.
> 
> I am debating if I want to bring my plush Pua as 1) rain looks a possibility on Sunday and b) I’m not quite sure how I would carry him.


Love this costume!

Could you have Pua sticking out of a purse or backpack? Then you could always close him inside if it rains. 

Have a great time!!


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Okay here is my very long party review from Friday 8/31. We walk very slow.
> 505 bus arrived at MK
> 515 thru security and turnstiles with party bands. Hardly any wait.
> 520 Sorcerer's Orange bird card. Person was in front of the firehouse handing them out.
> 525-543 Emporium for party shirts and ornament. Sent to hotel.
> 550 did bypass and got starter bag of candy and some pics.
> 6-605 Auntie gravities for candy corn milkshake. This is a lot of sugar. To us it had faint candy corn taste.
> Headed over to tables that face the tea cups.
> 625-635 rain, pouring rain
> 640 yup i was that person that had to start the character line. 1st in line for the queen of hearts and tweedles. They came out at 702.
> 645 ToT line opened in cosmic rays. Tag teamed that.
> 650-702 tag teamed dumbo popcorn cart for Oggie Boggie bucket. 2nd family had theirs at 652 from castle cart
> 706 finished m&g with queen of hearts. Yes we took 4 minutes but the tweedles wouldn't behave....
> 709 picture with cruella in front of pooh ride. No autographs.
> 710-713 storybook treats for HH clip/straw
> 714-718 ToT pinocchio's long but never stopped moving.
> 719-732 memento morie for HM shirt sent to hotel
> 734-740 HM lantern photopass
> 741 DD played on the ghost custodial crew made on the ground. Very cute
> 743 HM Madam ghost leaving and posed for picture(in line for magic shot)
> 741-746 hatbox ghost magic shot
> 748 HM madam returning and posed for pic with DD
> 749-833 Frontier trading post for pins. Checkout line was 10 minutes. So many duplicates of the mystery set
> 835-840 golden outpost for cider slush and caramel pretzel. Both were very good. Took a 10 minute break to eat.
> 850-900 ToT at Tortuga tavern. Then headed for main street.
> 905 ordered food from Casey's. Left one person there to collect order. And headed towards exit but just didn't make it. It was a hardship but i had to stop and wait for the headless horseman's ride....(sarcasm)
> 915 headless horseman's ride on main street. He no longer turns around at the gate he just rides straight out.
> 918 Headless horseman magic shot. There were 2 photographers and only 1 family when we arrived. SCORE!
> walked back in mickey m&g side and found a front row parade spot in front of town hall. No more than 2 deep anywhere around.
> 938-953 parade on main street. We ate while we waited. Creeper crew showed up around 920.....
> 954-958 exchanged the 2 allergy tokens i had. Picture posted on page 414.
> 959-1003 photographers just returning to main street. Got 2 magic shots. Ballroom ghosts and jack o lantern.
> Hit a snag here as i headed back to Ariel ride for skeleton dance magic shot. According to chandler it has been pulled due to guest feedback for improvements. Hoping to return for october party. Don't shot the messenger.
> 1015-1027 fireworks in fantasy land. We were completely surrounded with them going off. It was great. Best fireworks ever.
> 1028 ToT ariel grotto, no one else there
> 1029-1033 pirate goofy m&g
> 1035-1037 ToT train station short line
> 1050-1136:step sisters photo with DD. Asked but told no autographs. Philharmagic ToT 2 stops inside. Icobod crane and the headless horseman movie just ending as we walked thru. Went thru a second time and stopped in theater because the skeleton dance cartoon was just starting. We watched the whole cartoon before leaving.
> ToT at cosmic rays. We did this line 2xs. Then headed to carousel of progress ToT stop. Lotso was just dancing his way out on break and gave up a wave. 2 families in his line. Next up was 2 trips on the monsters inc ToT trail. This had 2 candy stops. We had no wait in ToT lines after our 1037 stop.....
> 1137-1143 elvis stitch. The line closed while we were in it probably 1140ish. Don't know if it reopened.
> 1149-1159 Emporium for yet more merchandise that we decided we did need....
> 12-1205 cauldron magic shot on main street. I was told they would be out till 1am.
> 1205-1223 flew over to catch the last hocus pocus show that had just started. Not too crowded.
> 1225-1250 took an AC break in Casey's. Only one other table occupied.
> 1255-108 waited at bus stop for bus. As we walked up one pulled out.
> 122 arrived at our resort.
> For our candy haul. We were 2 adults and 1 child. I listed all the stops. I do watch to see which cast member are being generous and chat with them. You usually get an extra handful especially when its kate and no one behind you. We left with enough candy to fill 8 gallon zipper bags. I have sorted it now to make classroom goodie bags for Halloween. Sorry i am not counting it! Gallon bags in the back, quart bags in the frontView attachment 348461


Thank you SO MUCH for this detailed report! You had a great party night!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

Can anyone report back on wait times for the aladdin meet & greets? Haven’t seen much mentioned on them this year?


----------



## Haley R

amalone1013 said:


> Heading home this morning   so here's how our party went...
> 
> 9/3 party
> Two adults but... moved slower than usual. DH learned the hard way he cant go barefoot at a waterpark all day anymore, he needs more foot support. We hung out at the resort most of the day so he could rest and ice his feet, so we headed to MK earlier than we'd originally planned.
> 
> Arrived by bus around 3:50 and they were letting people in. Got our bands and went through bypass. Rode Space with FP, split the Incredibles burger at Cosmic Ray's, Peter Pan with FP, went to Big Top to look at party merch, Jungle Cruise with FP.
> 
> Grabbed a drink and hopped in Pooh meet line about 6:15. Line already filled normal queue though people were spread out to sit. We were right near the entrance.They came out right at 7. We were first group in 2nd set to meet them, done around 7:40.
> 
> Swung through Storybook Circus to check out other characters in their costumes, then went to Space. They were handing out candy coming out near where you cross the train tracks. Ran into some other Dis'ers in line and rode Peoplemover and Buzz with them. It was about 8:40 then so we used mobile order for the Specialty burger at Cosmic Ray's and carried it to watch the first parade. We really liked the burger (@FoxC63 I could pull it up on mobile order by 7:45pm for sure)
> 
> Got a spot around 8:50 just in front of the Country Bears. Not too bad a view because there were strollers in front of us and the parents were off to the side.
> 
> After the parade we turned around and went through Country Bears ToT. Then stopped for Doom Buggy treat, walked right up to counter. It was cute, tasted fine but nothing special, but it was a must for DH.
> 
> Went through Adventureland to watch fireworks. Sat on the garden wall in front of Casey's so DH could rest his feet. a few mins before show, we moved farther down the walkway towards the corner of Casey's so we weren't behind the trees.
> 
> After we went straight to Pirates and walked on. Got the caramel pretzel and headed for Haunted Mansion. We should have just skipped, we weren't fans and the group in front of us was arguing at the window and took about 5 mins to figure it out...
> 
> We took the boardwalk to Haunted Mansion since people were already lined up for the second parade and ran into the Grave diggers with no line! I then got in trouble for not making a somber face for photos. Continued on to HM and stopped for Hatbox Ghost photo. Also went through Liberty Square ToT. (@Dentam we would have been close at the cast members were cheering like you said) HM was a walk on and I have a photo entering the queue at 11:00.
> 
> After the ride, we watched.... who ever was on the front lawn, I'm not sure which one  then headed for Tea cups. Mine Train said 10min when we went by, but DH really wanted to do Tea Cups with the overlay. When we got off it said 30min fofor Mine Train. It was about 11:40 then so we just headed to get a spot for Hocus Pocus. Loved that show! Then headed for buses, stopping for Headless Horseman photo on the way out. No line on our side. Got to Pop bus stop and they had buses staged on the opposite side so as soon as they filled a bus they pulled the next over. Only waited 10ish mins including the loading of scooters, etc before we were on a bus, and we could have sat if we wanted.
> 
> We had a great time. We got all of our priorities in and could have done a few more on a normal day. We got a full gallon ziploc of candy from just the few ToT stops. Had to dump it out at TSA this morning. Talk about next year has already started...
> 
> Also we hit the waterparks for the long weekend and they were pretty dead. Especially Volcano Bay, they said they were dead all weekend!


My SIL just went to volcano bay about two weeks ago and said it was so crowded. I guess she should’ve waited.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I'm still waiting to see a confirmed time when he starts meeting.  If it's at 7pm and you line up at 5:30 that could be a long wait.  Just not sure about him.
> 
> Why does his line shut down so early 11:35-11:45.  Is there a lot of people in his queue that are still wanting to meet him?


I believe he meets from 7:00-11:30.


----------



## Cluelyss

Can anyone confirm that the gravediggers meet until the end of the night?? I’m redoing my plans (AGAIN!) but don’t want to miss them again this year!


----------



## GillianP1301

Hi all, just back from our trip and enjoyed the party on both 8/28 and 8/31. We got some rain at the start of the 8/28, but it stopped about 8:00ish, so not too bad. We focused that night on trick or treating mostly and a few rides and shows. On 8/31, we had the dessert party with parade viewing. As I suspected, there was a ton of confusion at check-in and not well organized at all. I had to ask for a supervisor because it was pretty clear that the CM doing check-in was not very informed on the details of the parade viewing. She told us to come back to the terrace at 8:45, if we wanted, or just go straight to the parade viewing. And then we would be escorted back after the parade, which would get us to the desserts around 10:00pm. That immediately got me annoyed since that option would leave me with the worst seating option. The best option was really to do the 8:45 to get the table, put the reserve sign on our table, grab a plate of desserts and then go to the parade viewing about 9:15. I still wasn't overly thrilled, since I thought I had read somewhere that they were allowing the parade people earlier access to the terrace. When we went back at 8:45, we had to wait in line with everyone else, so there was no advantage to signing in early. We did get a good table and we had about 20 minutes to relax before being escorted to the parade viewing about 9:10. The viewing area was great and not crowded at all, so no issues there and after they parade they escorted us back and we had just enough time to get loaded up on more desserts before the fireworks. They did allow us to linger afterwards, if we wanted, which we did for about 10 minutes or so. Overall, I was very unimpressed with the check-in and lack of information and it was pretty clear the plan was not well thought out. However, what they did piece together, ended up executed not too badly. It was not as relaxing an experience as the last time we did this party with parade viewing, but I was satisfied that I had the time to eat as much as I wanted. There were many other frustrated people in the line at 8:45 in the same situation and the CMs were just not equipped to help and that is the most disappointing. I highly doubt we'll see any parade viewing with this party going forward, website mistake or not.


----------



## AntJulie

If anyone belongs to Tickets at Work (discount on MNSSHP tickets):
https://www.ticketsatwork.com/ticke...dc5194f4363d993853f9a4790e92&conv_source=zeta


----------



## sheila14

Can someone please link me the crowd calendar for the MNSSHP which day to pick. I know I read it on here but cannot find it. Trying to decide if Sunday or Friday is a better day.  Thank you


----------



## sheila14

amalone1013 said:


> Heading home this morning   so here's how our party went...
> 
> 9/3 party
> Two adults but... moved slower than usual. DH learned the hard way he cant go barefoot at a waterpark all day anymore, he needs more foot support. We hung out at the resort most of the day so he could rest and ice his feet, so we headed to MK earlier than we'd originally planned.
> 
> Arrived by bus around 3:50 and they were letting people in. Got our bands and went through bypass. Rode Space with FP, split the Incredibles burger at Cosmic Ray's, Peter Pan with FP, went to Big Top to look at party merch, Jungle Cruise with FP.
> 
> Grabbed a drink and hopped in Pooh meet line about 6:15. Line already filled normal queue though people were spread out to sit. We were right near the entrance.They came out right at 7. We were first group in 2nd set to meet them, done around 7:40.
> 
> Swung through Storybook Circus to check out other characters in their costumes, then went to Space. They were handing out candy coming out near where you cross the train tracks. Ran into some other Dis'ers in line and rode Peoplemover and Buzz with them. It was about 8:40 then so we used mobile order for the Specialty burger at Cosmic Ray's and carried it to watch the first parade. We really liked the burger (@FoxC63 I could pull it up on mobile order by 7:45pm for sure)
> 
> Got a spot around 8:50 just in front of the Country Bears. Not too bad a view because there were strollers in front of us and the parents were off to the side.
> 
> After the parade we turned around and went through Country Bears ToT. Then stopped for Doom Buggy treat, walked right up to counter. It was cute, tasted fine but nothing special, but it was a must for DH.
> 
> Went through Adventureland to watch fireworks. Sat on the garden wall in front of Casey's so DH could rest his feet. a few mins before show, we moved farther down the walkway towards the corner of Casey's so we weren't behind the trees.
> 
> After we went straight to Pirates and walked on. Got the caramel pretzel and headed for Haunted Mansion. We should have just skipped, we weren't fans and the group in front of us was arguing at the window and took about 5 mins to figure it out...
> 
> We took the boardwalk to Haunted Mansion since people were already lined up for the second parade and ran into the Grave diggers with no line! I then got in trouble for not making a somber face for photos. Continued on to HM and stopped for Hatbox Ghost photo. Also went through Liberty Square ToT. (@Dentam we would have been close at the cast members were cheering like you said) HM was a walk on and I have a photo entering the queue at 11:00.
> 
> After the ride, we watched.... who ever was on the front lawn, I'm not sure which one  then headed for Tea cups. Mine Train said 10min when we went by, but DH really wanted to do Tea Cups with the overlay. When we got off it said 30min fofor Mine Train. It was about 11:40 then so we just headed to get a spot for Hocus Pocus. Loved that show! Then headed for buses, stopping for Headless Horseman photo on the way out. No line on our side. Got to Pop bus stop and they had buses staged on the opposite side so as soon as they filled a bus they pulled the next over. Only waited 10ish mins including the loading of scooters, etc before we were on a bus, and we could have sat if we wanted.
> 
> We had a great time. We got all of our priorities in and could have done a few more on a normal day. We got a full gallon ziploc of candy from just the few ToT stops. Had to dump it out at TSA this morning. Talk about next year has already started...
> 
> Also we hit the waterparks for the long weekend and they were pretty dead. Especially Volcano Bay, they said they were dead all weekend!


You dumped yours just like I had to. It must be random.  I am already planning 2020. Hopefully the reviews get better because this year has been very crowded.


----------



## billyjobobb

bek said:


> Grandson is going to disneybound as Stitch. So I'm trying to find Lilo fabric to make a disneybound Lilo dress. My DH is going to wear a Hawaiian shirt.
> 
> Wish I had some ideas where you could find a black cape. If you could find/make just the headpiece, maybe just dressing in black? Good luck with it.


In the immortal words of Edna Mode..... *NO CAPES!*


----------



## amalone1013

sheila14 said:


> You dumped yours just like I had to. It must be random.  I am already planning 2020. Hopefully the reviews get better because this year has been very crowded.


Sorry, I just meant I had to dump it out in the tray for the scanner


----------



## Dug720

Cluelyss said:


> Love this costume!
> 
> Could you have Pua sticking out of a purse or backpack? Then you could always close him inside if it rains.
> 
> Have a great time!!



Thank you! That is definitely a thought!

Originally I was going to be Hermione Granger in robes and all, then it hit me - Orlando. September. Hot.  And I changed my mind. Haha!


----------



## scrappinginontario

We flew home last week.  Were TSA-PRE.  Between the 2 of us we had 4 gallon sized bags full of candy.  We were not asked to remove them from our bags nor were they checked at all.


----------



## Rich M

AntJulie said:


> If anyone belongs to Tickets at Work (discount on MNSSHP tickets):
> https://www.ticketsatwork.com/ticke...dc5194f4363d993853f9a4790e92&conv_source=zeta



I have a similar thing at my work but it is called Fond. It shows its a discount but after the tax and fees and everything it is almost exact same price or even more.  I don't really understand it at all.

Shows if I buy 2 tickets for 10/9 from them it would be $208 and if I buy from Disney it would be $211. They claim to save you 20%. Such a shame.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

So is there an update on characters in the Disney junior dance party?Anyone see Vamparina?


----------



## SquashBanana

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> 640 yup i was that person that had to start the character line. 1st in line for the queen of hearts and tweedles. They came out at 702.
> View attachment 348461



Thank you for this! How did you know where to stand for the Queen of Hearts/Tweedles M&G line?


----------



## mesaboy2

sheila14 said:


> Can someone please link me the crowd calendar for the MNSSHP which day to pick. I know I read it on here but cannot find it. *Trying to decide if Sunday or Friday is a better day.*  Thank you



Sundays are typically less crowded than Fridays.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> Thank you for this! How did you know where to stand for the Queen of Hearts/Tweedles M&G line?


They meet between the speedway and tea cups. There should be a CM in the area to direct you if you’re unsure. There’s a little brick wall there that we sat on last year (started the line at our party).


----------



## 1lilspark

PrincessMamma4 said:


> So is there an update on characters in the Disney junior dance party?Anyone see Vamparina?


I thought I read a ways back on the thread that vamparina comes out for October parties


----------



## Cluelyss

PrincessMamma4 said:


> So is there an update on characters in the Disney junior dance party?Anyone see Vamparina?


I’ve heard she’ll be appearing in October.


----------



## scrappinginontario

SquashBanana said:


> Thank you for this! How did you know where to stand for the Queen of Hearts/Tweedles M&G line?


  During the 8/28 party they were beside the Teacups but on the opposite side to the Speedway.


----------



## dachsie

So has anyone packed their candy in their checked bags - particularly chocolate - and how did it fare?  I would rather check it than carry thru security if I can.


----------



## ninafeliz

ninafeliz said:


> What are the chances that I will be able to get the AP pin and shirt at the October 26th party?  Do they typically sell out?  I hate to pay ebay prices if I can actually buy them in person, but am getting antsy waiting (not that I've even seen the shirt in my size on ebay anyway, but I did look a couple of times).



Bumping my own post to see if anyone has any thoughts   Obviously not the end of the world if I don't get them, but I would like to.  In the past have they sold out?  if so, what about a regular pin and shirt?


----------



## gatorlisa

mmsportsmom said:


> What time did you get in line for Pooh and friends for a 40-45 minute wait?


We got in line right about 10 pm.


----------



## ohdanalee

ninafeliz said:


> Bumping my own post to see if anyone has any thoughts   Obviously not the end of the world if I don't get them, but I would like to.  In the past have they sold out?  if so, what about a regular pin and shirt?


To answer your question, probably not. In fact I think a lot of the Halloween merch ends up on clearance and at the Outlet stores after the parties are over. However, YMMV.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I believe he meets from 7:00-11:30.



Yep!  I'm thinking the same, I wonder if that will change in October.  Starting on September 30th - October 31st, there are four shows of Hocus Pocus (7:40, 8:35, 10:45 & 12:00 AM) currently there are only three shows.


----------



## alicat130

dachsie said:


> So has anyone packed their candy in their checked bags - particularly chocolate - and how did it fare?  I would rather check it than carry thru security if I can.



We did. We dropped our suitcases off in the morning (maybe around 8?) at bell services and had an afternoon flight. I didn't notice anything melted that evening when I unpacked my suitcase.


----------



## areno79

GillianP1301 said:


> Hi all, just back from our trip and enjoyed the party on both 8/28 and 8/31. We got some rain at the start of the 8/28, but it stopped about 8:00ish, so not too bad. We focused that night on trick or treating mostly and a few rides and shows. On 8/31, we had the dessert party with parade viewing. As I suspected, there was a ton of confusion at check-in and not well organized at all. I had to ask for a supervisor because it was pretty clear that the CM doing check-in was not very informed on the details of the parade viewing. She told us to come back to the terrace at 8:45, if we wanted, or just go straight to the parade viewing. And then we would be escorted back after the parade, which would get us to the desserts around 10:00pm. That immediately got me annoyed since that option would leave me with the worst seating option. The best option was really to do the 8:45 to get the table, put the reserve sign on our table, grab a plate of desserts and then go to the parade viewing about 9:15. I still wasn't overly thrilled, since I thought I had read somewhere that they were allowing the parade people earlier access to the terrace. When we went back at 8:45, we had to wait in line with everyone else, so there was no advantage to signing in early. We did get a good table and we had about 20 minutes to relax before being escorted to the parade viewing about 9:10. The viewing area was great and not crowded at all, so no issues there and after they parade they escorted us back and we had just enough time to get loaded up on more desserts before the fireworks. They did allow us to linger afterwards, if we wanted, which we did for about 10 minutes or so. Overall, I was very unimpressed with the check-in and lack of information and it was pretty clear the plan was not well thought out. However, what they did piece together, ended up executed not too badly. It was not as relaxing an experience as the last time we did this party with parade viewing, but I was satisfied that I had the time to eat as much as I wanted. There were many other frustrated people in the line at 8:45 in the same situation and the CMs were just not equipped to help and that is the most disappointing. I highly doubt we'll see any parade viewing with this party going forward, website mistake or not.



I'm so sorry to hear about the confusion with the dessert party on 8/31.  I'm still on the fence about keeping it, but I would hope at this point Disney would have had enough parties this year to communicate to their CM's the process so that it could run as smoothly as possible.


----------



## FoxC63

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> We did. And queen meet was set up perfect. There is a split exit when leaving the teacups. *The exit by pooh is the alice line the exit by speedway is the queen line. Both will be along the outside wall.* There are covered tables you can sit at to watch the area prior to it forming. And if you have some anxious ToT ers that stop opened at 645. Have a great time. Just be careful of stitch line. They seem to cl ok se it really early. Try to get there by 1130.



Queen of Hearts & Tweedles at the Mad Tea Party at the *Right* red star. Alice & Hatter were stationed at the red star on the *Left*.

Is this correct?


----------



## bluejasmine

Wondering and hoping that now since its after Labor Day and schools are back in, if the parties may be less crowded now?  Hoping for an amazing experience for my family who will be going on Sun night for the first time (hubby & I have been two times before rest of family first time)  We have BOG for dinner at 5 (just hubby and I) I don't know how into character meet and greets the family will be, I know my grown son and daughter will be all about the rides and showing his GF and son the park.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

sheila14 said:


> Can someone please link me the crowd calendar for the MNSSHP which day to pick. I know I read it on here but cannot find it. Trying to decide if Sunday or Friday is a better day.  Thank you



Here you go:  https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


----------



## GADisneyDad14

bluejasmine said:


> *Wondering and hoping that now since its after Labor Day and schools are back in, if the parties may be less crowded now? * Hoping for an amazing experience for my family who will be going on Sun night for the first time (hubby & I have been two times before rest of family first time)  We have BOG for dinner at 5 (just hubby and I) I don't know how into character meet and greets the family will be, I know my grown son and daughter will be all about the rides and showing his GF and son the park.



Certainly seems that way to me.  For the last couple of years since the parties have moved to earlier and earlier August starts, it 'seems' to me you get the same crowded/bad reports from the first parties...then it dies off post Labor Day with lower crowds before picking up steam again late Sept-Oct.  I've been going to first or second week of Sept parties since 2014 and have always really enjoyed that time.  The only maybe somewhat material difference this year is that Rosh Hashana is earlier than it has been the last few years (9/10-9/11) and some school systems have off around then.  Other than that, I'm a big fan of early Sept parties and am  we don't have one planned this year.  

Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## bluejasmine

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Certainly seems that way to me.  For the last couple of years since the parties have moved to earlier and earlier August starts, it 'seems' to me you get the same crowded/bad reports from the first parties...then it dies off post Labor Day with lower crowds before picking up steam again late Sept-Oct.  I've been going to first or second week of Sept parties since 2014 and have always really enjoyed that time.  The only maybe somewhat material difference this year is that Rosh Hashana is earlier than it has been the last few years (9/10-9/11) and some school systems have off around then.  Other than that, I'm a big fan of early Sept parties and am  we don't have one planned this year.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your trip.


Thank you!  The two parties we have gone to were mid Sept and we had a great time crowd wise, now just praying weather is good too


----------



## billyjobobb

ninafeliz said:


> Bumping my own post to see if anyone has any thoughts   Obviously not the end of the world if I don't get them, but I would like to.  In the past have they sold out?  if so, what about a regular pin and shirt?


The Orange bird pin is a limited release, so there are more of those than the Limited edition. 

Limited release basically just means it was only available at the party. A limitededition means there are a limited number. For the Halloween pins that is 4100.


----------



## SquashBanana

Cluelyss said:


> They meet between the speedway and tea cups. There should be a CM in the area to direct you if you’re unsure. There’s a little brick wall there that we sat on last year (started the line at our party).



I think I remember the brick wall you are talking about. It's a little island that surrounds a tree and some flowers. Is that correct?



scrappinginontario said:


> During the 8/28 party they were beside the Teacups but on the opposite side to the Speedway.



Thanks. I'll verify with a CM to make sure we're in the right line. We plan to meet all Alice in Wonderland characters because that's who we're dressing as, but we want to meet Queen and Tweedles first.


----------



## ninafeliz

billyjobobb said:


> The Orange bird pin is a limited release, so there are more of those than the Limited edition.
> 
> Limited release basically just means it was only available at the party. A limitededition means there are a limited number. For the Halloween pins that is 4100.



So hopefully they will have the orange bird pins October 26th, I’ll hold off on paying $25 on eBay.  Are there limited edition passholder pins? I thought the only passholder ones were the orange bird.  I’m trying to remember, I think I went to a late party a few years ago and they might have been out of all pins.


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> I think I remember the brick wall you are talking about. It's a little island that surrounds a tree and some flowers. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'll verify with a CM to make sure we're in the right line. We plan to meet all Alice in Wonderland characters because that's who we're dressing as, but we want to meet Queen and Tweedles first.


Yep! We dressed as AIW characters last year so started the line for the Queen/Tweedles around 6:30. Our plan was to meet Alice & Mad Hatter second but it started sprinkling just before 7 and they announced that the Queen/Tweedles would be delayed. Since Alice’s meet is under cover, we moved to that line and just as we finished up there, the rain stopped and the Queen/Tweedles came out. We were done with both by 7:30. But just a heads up if your night has inclement weather. Have fun!


----------



## coolingjupiter

4 more days for me!  Hopefully it’s too rainy!


----------



## elle101me

dachsie said:


> So has anyone packed their candy in their checked bags - particularly chocolate - and how did it fare?  I would rather check it than carry thru security if I can.


We did. No problem with melting, and due to flight delays and a cancellation, they were in there for over 24 hours.


----------



## Brandon Routt

Rich M said:


> I have a similar thing at my work but it is called Fond. It shows its a discount but after the tax and fees and everything it is almost exact same price or even more.  I don't really understand it at all.
> 
> Shows if I buy 2 tickets for 10/9 from them it would be $208 and if I buy from Disney it would be $211. They claim to save you 20%. Such a shame.


They charge over 20 dollars in extra fees


----------



## Rich M

Brandon Routt said:


> They charge over 20 dollars in extra fees



Yup. It says taxes and fees even though when you select the ticket it says tax is being added on there also.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you SO MUCH for this detailed report! You had a great party night!!!


Glad to share!!!! Pixie dust for your party!!


----------



## Brandon Routt

Rich M said:


> Yup. It says taxes and fees even though when you select the ticket it says tax is being added on there also.


Yup. Its $1.00 cheaper at  Orlandofuntickets.com then at ticketsatwork


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

SquashBanana said:


> Thank you for this! How did you know where to stand for the Queen of Hearts/Tweedles M&G line?


I knew where the line was from last year. When you exit the teacups there are 2 exits side by side. So as not to block the exit with the line they use the outer walls. Alice line goes down the exit near pooh. Queen of Hearts line is the outside wall speedway side. Line starts just below the big tree.


----------



## Louie7080

I just read that touringplans page on the ranking of the Halloween parties as far as crowd levels.   It listed what parties last year sold out, which many towards the bottom of the list did.  I have a dumb question and sorry if it has been discussed but this is a very long thread so haven't read all of it, but my question is how can one sold out party be worse than another?  Do they significantly increase the number of tickets sold towards the end of October incrementally?   I know it has been speculated that they set the level of what they would sell higher for the earliest parties but do they typically do this for the October parties also?  Just wondering why a October 31st party would be more crowded than a 28th party and why that would be more crowded than Oct 14th, etc.. if they all are sold out?


----------



## mesaboy2

Louie7080 said:


> I just read that touringplans page on the ranking of the Halloween parties as far as crowd levels.   It listed what parties last year sold out, which many towards the bottom of the list did.  I have a dumb question and sorry if it has been discussed but this is a very long thread so haven't read all of it, but my question is how can one sold out party be worse than another?  Do they significantly increase the number of tickets sold towards the end of October incrementally?   I know it has been speculated that they set the level of what they would sell higher for the earliest parties but do they typically do this for the October parties also?  Just wondering why a October 31st party would be more crowded than a 28th party and why that would be more crowded than Oct 14th, etc.. if they all are sold out?



As far as I’ve ever heard, the capacity for all parties in a season is the same.


----------



## Haley R

elle101me said:


> We did. No problem with melting, and due to flight delays and a cancellation, they were in there for over 24 hours.


Omg 24 hours?


----------



## amalone1013

FoxC63 said:


> Queen of Hearts & Tweedles at the Mad Tea Party at the *Right* red star. Alice & Hatter were stationed at the red star on the *Left*.
> 
> Is this correct?
> View attachment 348778


That's where they were Monday


----------



## Cluelyss

mesaboy2 said:


> As far as I’ve ever heard, the capacity for all parties in a season is the same.


That’s my undestanding as well.  

Touring Plans ranks the parties based on ride wait times, not based on crowd levels. So if one party happened to have more attendees riding rides than meeting characters, that party will rank higher on the list. It way or may not have sold more tickets. 

A sold out party is a sold out party, regardless of the date it falls on. 

And even a non sold out party will have waits and crowds for the party exclusive events.


----------



## paopiru

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Cruella was moving around pretty fast.....but maybe if you have a good interaction.....got any dalmatian stickers or something to give her....couldn't hurt.



Good idea about the stickers. We are willing to meet Cruella and as my kids only speak Spanish I was going to take some pictures of my 2 dogs and edit them as dalmatians so they can interact with her. The stickers idea is a good one!!


----------



## paopiru

Amy11401 said:


> She is probably his number one character he wants to meet on our whole  Disney trip....I am disappointed how  they  did  not  make her an official meet.


Me too


----------



## paopiru

Dentam said:


> I am totally munching on Halloween candy in my room right now.  So. Much. Candy.  I filled the bag they gave me and stopped going into ToT stations after that!  Also posting a couple more pics I took last night.  Not tired enough to go to sleep quite yet.
> 
> View attachment 348630View attachment 348631View attachment 348632



The one of the castle is so beautiful!!


----------



## paopiru

billyjobobb said:


> In the immortal words of Edna Mode..... *NO CAPES!*


----------



## mmsportsmom

gatorlisa said:


> We got in line right about 10 pm.


Thank you!


----------



## sheila14

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Here you go:  https://blog.touringplans.com/2018/05/30/least-crowded-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-of-2018/


Thank you


----------



## K&T

Anyone know if the "My Disney Experience" App will show ride wait times during MNSSHP?


----------



## jenjersnap

Louie7080 said:


> I just read that touringplans page on the ranking of the Halloween parties as far as crowd levels.   *It listed what parties last year sold out, which many towards the bottom of the list did.*  I have a dumb question and sorry if it has been discussed but this is a very long thread so haven't read all of it, but my question is how can one sold out party be worse than another?  Do they significantly increase the number of tickets sold towards the end of October incrementally?   I know it has been speculated that they set the level of what they would sell higher for the earliest parties but do they typically do this for the October parties also?  Just wondering why a October 31st party would be more crowded than a 28th party and why that would be more crowded than Oct 14th, etc.. if they all are sold out?



A little confused by the bolded statement since only two parties sold out in 2017 - October 14 and October 31 - info that is listed on the touring plans least crowded blog post. Previous years had more sell outs, but they raised prices and, it is speculated, increased the number of tickets available.

I don’t think the sell out point is fluid. At least. I have never read any theory to that effect.


----------



## jenjersnap

K&T said:


> Anyone know if the "My Disney Experience" App will show ride wait times during MNSSHP?



It does. I have been following wait times of every party from home.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

If anyone if looking for a lightweight comfortable costume we just picked up a Meg from Hercules costume dress at Hot topic. Its very soft material. They have regular and plus size. They also had Briar Rose in both sizes.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

For pooh sized people Torrid has a Tinkerbell dress. Its got some weight to it. Its comfortable but would be warmer with all the skirt layers.

Also have a maleficent dress that is a soft silky material. And they are selling maleficent ears right now at the parks. Both are true to size.

Thought i would share since i can't stand the cheap costume materials....


----------



## missnic

We are considering going to the party on Sunday 9/16. We usually go the first week of October (except for the one Matthew cancelled). Should I expect slightly lower crowds for the 9/16 party? 

Our only other option would be for a mid to late October party, and I know it will get busier. So is there any reason that I shouldn't go for 9/16?


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

missnic said:


> We are considering going to the party on Sunday 9/16. We usually go the first week of October (except for the one Matthew cancelled). Should I expect slightly lower crowds for the 9/16 party?
> 
> Our only other option would be for a mid to late October party, and I know it will get busier. So is there any reason that I shouldn't go for 9/16?



Yes the parties in September are usually less crowded and Sunday is typically better than Friday. Have a great party!!


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Recently I had to sign up for a training class for work and the local one was fully booked, so my manager told me I could pick any of the other locations later in the year.  Found one in Lake Mary, Fl and it was the most convenient dates so I signed up.  Then I realized that it was at the same time as my friend was already going on a trip to Disney World, and I would be arriving the day that her family was going to MNSSHP!  So I decided to be a super smart person and buy a ticket for the party!  Wish me luck at my class the next morning on maybe 4-5 hours of sleep!  I'm beyond excited as I haven't been to a Halloween party since 2008 and I LOVE Hocus Pocus and Halloween is my favorite holiday.  I also really want to meet Jack and Sally.  So happy right now!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Awesome. Make sure to jump in jack and sally as soon as you get there.


----------



## elle101me

Haley R said:


> Omg 24 hours?


Yes. We checked them in at the RAC desk at 8:00am on the 21st and finally landed at our home airport after 9:00am on the 22nd. We spent the night at JFK because our flight was cancelled. I was wishing that I had stashed a bit of the chocolate in my carry on.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

elle101me said:


> Yes. We checking them in at the RAC desk at 8:00am on the 21st and finally landed at our home airport after 9:00am on the 22nd. We spent the night at JFK because our flight was cancelled. I was wishing that I had stashed a bit of the chocolate in my carry on.


Awwweee that bites....i hate when they cancel a flight at the end of the night and you get stuck.....and without any chocolate. That's roughing it lol


----------



## Rich M

foodiddiedoo said:


> Recently I had to sign up for a training class for work and the local one was fully booked, so my manager told me I could pick any of the other locations later in the year.  Found one in Lake Mary, Fl and it was the most convenient dates so I signed up.  Then I realized that it was at the same time as my friend was already going on a trip to Disney World, and I would be arriving the day that her family was going to MNSSHP!  So I decided to be a super smart person and buy a ticket for the party!  Wish me luck at my class the next morning on maybe 4-5 hours of sleep!  I'm beyond excited as I haven't been to a Halloween party since 2008 and I LOVE Hocus Pocus and Halloween is my favorite holiday.  I also really want to meet Jack and Sally.  So happy right now!



Those work classes are great for naps. Enjoy the party.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Rich M said:


> Those work classes are great for naps. Enjoy the party.


Best part is, my friend's family got Moonlight Magic tickets for HS the next night too and that goes to 12:30.  I will learn so much.


----------



## Rich M

foodiddiedoo said:


> Best part is, my friend's family got Moonlight Magic tickets for HS the next night too and that goes to 12:30.  I will learn so much.



Drink plenty of coffee


----------



## mum22girlz

Has anyone seen or had the drinks that come with the apple glow cube?


----------



## jenjersnap

missnic said:


> So is there any reason that I shouldn't go for 9/16?



Well, other than the potential of Hurricane Florence? You might want to wait until early next week to buy tickets when her track becomes a little clearer. 

But we will be there on the 16th (hopefully).


----------



## Dentam

The stepsisters were just out by the castle with a line and photopass photographer. Signing autographs also. For those who can't get them during the party. Line was very short just now. Crowds have been super low all week actually.


----------



## AndreaDM

jenjersnap said:


> Well, other than the potential of Hurricane Florence? You might want to wait until early next week to buy tickets when her track becomes a little clearer.
> 
> But we will be there on the 16th (hopefully).



That's the day we're going and so far, the only day that shows only sun on my weather app. I KNOW things can change in no time, esp. during hurricane season, but I am remaining optimistic!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I saw costume ideas mentioned upthread. In addition to hot topic and torrid, her universe has awesome pieces. They carry regular and plus sizes. I am re wearing my Minnie dress I got form them last year. I feel like their quality is better than either hot topic or torrid. I ordered an NBC dress from torrid intending to wear it this year, but it is going back. The material is thin and clingy, definitely not worth the $70 price tag.


----------



## jenjersnap

AndreaDM said:


> That's the day we're going and so far, the only day that shows only sun on my weather app. I KNOW things can change in no time, esp. during hurricane season, but I am remaining optimistic!



You might want to follow the national hurricane center website. I am not playing Chicken Little here (no reason not to be optimistic) but Florence isn’t behaving like expected and needs to be watched. It is, however, way too early to believe any weather forecast for 9/16. I am just saying to the OP, if I hadn’t purchased my tickets I would hold off just a bit.


----------



## Haley R

elle101me said:


> Yes. We checking them in at the RAC desk at 8:00am on the 21st and finally landed at our home airport after 9:00am on the 22nd. We spent the night at JFK because our flight was cancelled. I was wishing that I had stashed a bit of the chocolate in my carry on.


Wow that stinks, I’m sorry. We got delayed out of Orlando once coming home and it was a long delay. Then when we finally got to our home airport no bags came through the carousel. Some people even left without their bags. It was 1 am and we couldn’t find any airport workers to help. Eventually we asked a custodian and he went outside to find that everyone’s bags were sitting out in the cold. They just unloaded them and left!


----------



## hiroMYhero

Vampirina joins the Disney Jr. Dance Party as reported by the Disney Blog:

We’re also happy to announce that Vampirina is on her way to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park! During the party, you can show off your best dance moves with Vee and other favorite Disney Junior pals at the all-new Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam. And be sure to catch Vampirina’s official Disney Parks welcome as part of the live stream of Mickey’s “*Boo to You” Halloween Parade** on Sunday, September 9,* at 9:20 p.m. Eastern/6:20 p.m. Pacific, right here on the Disney Parks Blog!


----------



## dachsie

jenjersnap said:


> Well, other than the potential of Hurricane Florence? You might want to wait until early next week to buy tickets when her track becomes a little clearer.
> 
> But we will be there on the 16th (hopefully).


No worries from that - it is marked for east coast.  Probably Carolinas if it hits US


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

foodiddiedoo said:


> Best part is, my friend's family got Moonlight Magic tickets for HS the next night too and that goes to 12:30.  I will learn so much.


Lol....try not to snore....


----------



## monique5

hiroMYhero said:


> Vampirina joins the Disney Jr. Dance Party as reported by the Disney Blog:
> 
> We’re also happy to announce that Vampirina is on her way to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park! During the party, you can show off your best dance moves with Vee and other favorite Disney Junior pals at the all-new Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam. And be sure to catch Vampirina’s official Disney Parks welcome as part of the live stream of Mickey’s “*Boo to You” Halloween Parade** on Sunday, September 9,* at 9:20 p.m. Eastern/6:20 p.m. Pacific, right here on the Disney Parks Blog!



Thanks! Just added moments ago to Post #1.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

mum22girlz said:


> Has anyone seen or had the drinks that come with the apple glow cube?


I checked the hanger bar but they were not in last weekend. Checked boardwalk the week before and not there either


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

hiroMYhero said:


> Vampirina joins the Disney Jr. Dance Party as reported by the Disney Blog:
> 
> We’re also happy to announce that Vampirina is on her way to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park! During the party, you can show off your best dance moves with Vee and other favorite Disney Junior pals at the all-new Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam. And be sure to catch Vampirina’s official Disney Parks welcome as part of the live stream of Mickey’s “*Boo to You” Halloween Parade** on Sunday, September 9,* at 9:20 p.m. Eastern/6:20 p.m. Pacific, right here on the Disney Parks Blog!


Wow so lucky for those that still have parties to attend. I cannot believe they are bringing out a new character partway through the event. Sure guest relations will be fielding complaints....


----------



## hiroMYhero

monique5 said:


> Thanks! Just added moments ago to Post #1.


You’re welcome and many thanks for this awesome thread!!


----------



## mum22girlz

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I checked the hanger bar but they were not in last weekend. Checked boardwalk the week before and not there either



Hmmm . . . We plan to go to the Hangar Bar anyway, but I don't think we will go to Boardwalk unless we have to. Thanks for the info!


----------



## bek

Chelley00 said:


> DS13 and I are going as lilo and stitch next week.  I found both lilo fabric and dresses/tees on Etsy and an amazon.


 Thanks! I haven't checked Etsy yet. I've found a few red & white muumuus, which I think would work.


----------



## bek

SimplyTink said:


> I bounded last year as Lilo and got a pattern from google for the white flowers on her dress and cut them out of felt and just used fabric glue to place them on a reddish top
> 
> View attachment 348456



Love that idea! Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

gatorlisa said:


> We got in line a few minutes after 9:30 and were done right at 10.



What was the date of your party?  Thank you!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Hurricane Flo better not get in my travel route!


----------



## Squirrel29

snowwhitesmom said:


> Hurricane Flo better not get in my travel route!



Florence is to far north to impact Florida.  Usually where it is located those hurricanes turn north and stay out in the Atlantic.  

There is another one forming behind Florence that could be a issue.  It looks like it could be near Florida the last week of September first part of October .  But it is to far out to really know at this point.


----------



## gatorlisa

FoxC63 said:


> What was the date of your party?  Thank you!


This past Monday, 9/3 (Labor Day).


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Squirrel29 said:


> Florence is to far north to impact Florida.  Usually where it is located those hurricanes turn north and stay out in the Atlantic.
> 
> There is another one forming behind Florence that could be a issue.  It looks like it could be near Florida the last week of September first part of October .  But it is to far out to really know at this point.


Thanks for the info and reassurance - I appreciate it - but I am flying from the northeast!


----------



## Squirrel29

snowwhitesmom said:


> Thanks for the info and reassurance - I appreciate it - but I am flying from the northeast!




What day?  Only days I see it might be a issue flying out is the 13th 14th or 15th.   Still to far out to predict exactly.


----------



## VAtink

snowwhitesmom said:


> Thanks for the info and reassurance - I appreciate it - but I am flying from the northeast!



My mom is in the same boat, she's flying out of Boston first thing on the 16th...fingers crossed the storm stays out in the Atlantic!


----------



## Araminta18

Squirrel29 said:


> What day?  Only days I see it might be a issue flying out is the 13th 14th or 15th.   Still to far out to predict exactly.



I'm flying out of DC on the morning of the 14th...crossing my fingers it's ok!


----------



## Quicklabs

Have Madame Rinata and Madame Carlotta been out at the Haunted Mansion during the party?  I haven't seen anything about them yet.  It would be a shame if they were no longer part of the show.  Their interaction with the crowd is a hoot!


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Araminta18 said:


> I'm flying out of DC on the morning of the 14th...crossing my fingers it's ok!


Fingers crossed for you, VAtink and myself!!


----------



## VAtink

Araminta18 said:


> I'm flying out of DC on the morning of the 14th...crossing my fingers it's ok!



I'm flying out of DC on the 16th!  Hi fellow DC-er!    I've been stalking the ventusky and track the tropics websites for the last few days and hoping the latest is accurate and the storm misses us completely!  Fingers crossed for all of us on the east coast in the next week!


----------



## Araminta18

VAtink said:


> I'm flying out of DC on the 16th!  Hi fellow DC-er!    I've been stalking the ventusky and track the tropics websites for the last few days and hoping the latest is accurate and the storm misses us completely!  Fingers crossed for all of us on the east coast in the next week!



Hey there!  Which airport are you flying out of?  We're flying SW out of Reagan, though usually we fly out of Dulles.  I've been stalking the websites too, but it's too early for me to have any confidence in it.  Just hoping and waiting.  I figure as long as I can get there, we're good.   Hopefully it pushes out to sea and misses us all!


----------



## VAtink

Araminta18 said:


> Hey there!  Which airport are you flying out of?  We're flying SW out of Reagan, though usually we fly out of Dulles.  I've been stalking the websites too, but it's too early for me to have any confidence in it.  Just hoping and waiting.  I figure as long as I can get there, we're good.   Hopefully it pushes out to sea and misses us all!



Also flying out of Reagan!  Yeah, the forecast changes every single time I look, so zero confidence, however there are a few times I see the track and I get really hopeful that is going to be the real track of this thing (not to mention the things after this one)!  

I figure, worst case I can fly in the day before and just stay at the hotel in the airport.  Hopefully that doesn't have to happen, but I like having a backup plan!


----------



## Araminta18

VAtink said:


> Also flying out of Reagan!  Yeah, the forecast changes every single time I look, so zero confidence, however there are a few times I see the track and I get really hopeful that is going to be the real track of this thing (not to mention the things after this one)!
> 
> I figure, worst case I can fly in the day before and just stay at the hotel in the airport.  Hopefully that doesn't have to happen, but I like having a backup plan!



That's our plan too--DH is already on notice that we may need to fly out Thurs night...afternoon...day.  Whenever we need to!


----------



## monique5

Quicklabs said:


> Have Madame Rinata and Madame Carlotta been out at the Haunted Mansion during the party?  I haven't seen anything about them yet.  It would be a shame if they were no longer part of the show.  Their interaction with the crowd is a hoot!



Yes.


----------



## Rich M

I feel for everyone that is watching the hurricanes.  I am seeing two possible ones after Flo.  I am starting to like December much more then October and not worrying about hurricanes.


----------



## jenjersnap

Araminta18 said:


> I'm flying out of DC on the morning of the 14th...crossing my fingers it's ok!



The 14th for us too. I am working on convincing my DH to book another airline reservation a couple days earlier. My intuition says it is the right thing to do. I really hope I am wrong.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

snowwhitesmom said:


> Fingers crossed for you, VAtink and myself!!



Add me to that!  We’re driving from va stating on the 13th and bro is flying from dc on the 14th.  We have a little flexibility with driving, but not too much, as the earliest we could leave would be around dinner time on the 12th.  Still too early to tell, will just have to keep an eye on it and adjust plans as necessary


----------



## KriK412

Question about wristbands when already in the park.  I tried looking through and didn’t see anything.  We have regular park tickets and then MNSSHP tickets for the same day.  We will already be in the park and have reservations for CRT at 4 pm.  When we are done with dinner, is there a place in the park we can pick up wristbands? Or do we need to go to the main gate?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Haley R

KriK412 said:


> Question about wristbands when already in the park.  I tried looking through and didn’t see anything.  We have regular park tickets and then MNSSHP tickets for the same day.  We will already be in the park and have reservations for CRT at 4 pm.  When we are done with dinner, is there a place in the park we can pick up wristbands? Or do we need to go to the main gate?  Thanks in advance!


There’s a list on the first post. Just scroll down a bit and you’ll find it.


----------



## kat_lh

KriK412 said:


> Question about wristbands when already in the park.  I tried looking through and didn’t see anything.  We have regular park tickets and then MNSSHP tickets for the same day.  We will already be in the park and have reservations for CRT at 4 pm.  When we are done with dinner, is there a place in the park we can pick up wristbands? Or do we need to go to the main gate?  Thanks in advance!



_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
*Locations *
 Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland) 
Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland


----------



## Chelsey Boren

Squirrel29 said:


> Florence is to far north to impact Florida.  Usually where it is located those hurricanes turn north and stay out in the Atlantic.
> 
> There is another one forming behind Florence that could be a issue.  It looks like it could be near Florida the last week of September first part of October .  But it is to far out to really know at this point.



Hush! We are there 22-27!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Quicklabs said:


> Have Madame Rinata and Madame Carlotta been out at the Haunted Mansion during the party?  I haven't seen anything about them yet.  It would be a shame if they were no longer part of the show.  Their interaction with the crowd is a hoot!


Yes. They stopped for a quick pic with DD. We were in line for hatbox ghost magic shot and she walked right by...


----------



## maryr1oz

VAtink said:


> Also flying out of Reagan!  Yeah, the forecast changes every single time I look, so zero confidence, however there are a few times I see the track and I get really hopeful that is going to be the real track of this thing (not to mention the things after this one)!
> 
> I figure, worst case I can fly in the day before and just stay at the hotel in the airport.  Hopefully that doesn't have to happen, but I like having a backup plan!



We are flying from Reagan on the 15th - I will definitely have my fingers crossed for smooth weather


----------



## KriK412

kat_lh said:


> _Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
> *Locations *
> Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
> Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
> Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland




Thank you so much!!!


----------



## AngiTN

dachsie said:


> So has anyone packed their candy in their checked bags - particularly chocolate - and how did it fare?  I would rather check it than carry thru security if I can.


We did. Checked bags in with RAC at about 10:00 am and didn't get the bags till we flew in home at 10:00 pm. Just went through the bags and all are fine. 



bluejasmine said:


> Wondering and hoping that now since its after Labor Day and schools are back in, if the parties may be less crowded now?  Hoping for an amazing experience for my family who will be going on Sun night for the first time (hubby & I have been two times before rest of family first time)  We have BOG for dinner at 5 (just hubby and I) I don't know how into character meet and greets the family will be, I know my grown son and daughter will be all about the rides and showing his GF and son the park.


We went to the party on 9/3 and it was not at all crowded. We didn't do any character meets so I can't comment on them but we found little to no waits on the photo ops we did and never waited more than 20 min for a ride, most less



Quicklabs said:


> Have Madame Rinata and Madame Carlotta been out at the Haunted Mansion during the party?  I haven't seen anything about them yet.  It would be a shame if they were no longer part of the show.  Their interaction with the crowd is a hoot!


Yes and a guy, who's name I should know but don't


----------



## DisFam4

AngiTN said:


> Yes and a guy, who's name I should know but don't


Butler Broome


----------



## PrincessMamma4

hiroMYhero said:


> Vampirina joins the Disney Jr. Dance Party as reported by the Disney Blog:
> 
> We’re also happy to announce that Vampirina is on her way to Mickey’s Not-So-Scary Halloween Party at Magic Kingdom Park! During the party, you can show off your best dance moves with Vee and other favorite Disney Junior pals at the all-new Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam. And be sure to catch Vampirina’s official Disney Parks welcome as part of the live stream of Mickey’s “*Boo to You” Halloween Parade** on Sunday, September 9,* at 9:20 p.m. Eastern/6:20 p.m. Pacific, right here on the Disney Parks Blog!


Oh Gosh thank you!!!was hoping she’d be there for our 9/30 party. I wanted to surprise my 4 year old. She will be soooo excited!!


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Could someone point me towards a post or a link to a blog with prices for the MNSSHP merchandise? I have searched and haven’t been able to find anything. I’m sure it’s out there somewhere. Any ideas where I could find it?


----------



## yulilin3

ColoradoMom12 said:


> Could someone point me towards a post or a link to a blog with prices for the MNSSHP merchandise? I have searched and haven’t been able to find anything. I’m sure it’s out there somewhere. Any ideas where I could find it?


Post 1 of this thread has some of them plus a video


----------



## K&T

jenjersnap said:


> It does. I have been following wait times of every party from home.



Thank you, Jen. Will the app also indicate if the ride has been temporarily closed due to inclement weather? It's supposed to rain the night we're at the party. Thanks!


----------



## Melanie230

snowwhitesmom said:


> Thanks for the info and reassurance - I appreciate it - but I am flying from the northeast!



We are flying from NC.  IF that low pressure doesn't pick it up it will likely hit NC dead on.  I did call Southwest they said watch your email for a travel advisory.  IF we get that advisory we are going to go to WDW a day early.  The travel advisory allows you to change your flight at no charge with SWA.


----------



## DaisyNY

Cautionary Warning...For those who make FP using a MNSSHP ticket on party day without regular admission ticket...I received this notice this am and promptly cancelled the two FP+ I scheduled...

We see that you currently have insufficient tickets on your *My Disney Experience* account for your selected *FastPass+* experiences. If an additional valid Theme Park ticket is not associated to your account, your *FastPass+*selections for 09/2018 are subject to cancellation on 09/2018.


----------



## luvdisney73

Chelsey Boren said:


> Hush! We are there 22-27!


US also Chelsey! Sept 22-29th. These hurricanes have my stomach in knots!


----------



## AngiTN

DisFam4 said:


> Butler Broome


Thank you!


----------



## missnic

jenjersnap said:


> Well, other than the potential of Hurricane Florence? You might want to wait until early next week to buy tickets when her track becomes a little clearer.
> 
> But we will be there on the 16th (hopefully).



Eh, not worried about florence. She's not coming anywhere near us. I am waiting until the last minute to get tickets though, not 100% sure I can take Monday off, and wont know until later next week.


----------



## MommatoLandE

DaisyNY said:


> Cautionary Warning...For those who make FP using a MNSSHP ticket on party day without regular admission ticket...I received this notice this am and promptly cancelled the two FP+ I scheduled...
> 
> We see that you currently have insufficient tickets on your *My Disney Experience* account for your selected *FastPass+* experiences. If an additional valid Theme Park ticket is not associated to your account, your *FastPass+*selections for 09/2018 are subject to cancellation on 09/2018.


Thanks for sharing!  How far in advance of your party day did you receive this email?


----------



## Cluelyss

K&T said:


> Thank you, Jen. Will the app also indicate if the ride has been temporarily closed due to inclement weather? It's supposed to rain the night we're at the party. Thanks!


Yep! Anything the app tracks during the day will continue to operate during party hours.


----------



## areddins

DaisyNY said:


> Cautionary Warning...For those who make FP using a MNSSHP ticket on party day without regular admission ticket...I received this notice this am and promptly cancelled the two FP+ I scheduled...
> 
> We see that you currently have insufficient tickets on your *My Disney Experience* account for your selected *FastPass+* experiences. If an additional valid Theme Park ticket is not associated to your account, your *FastPass+*selections for 09/2018 are subject to cancellation on 09/2018.



So can you or can you not schedule fast-passes with just a part ticket? It seems silly that the system would let you do it in the first place and then threaten to cancel. Has anyone just left it alone and waited to see if they actually got cancelled? That's what I will do if I get the email. Also, I wonder if it has to do with also having park tickets during the same time period or if you are or aren't staying on property?

Here's my situation: Staying on property, No other park tickets, 1 MNSSHP party ticket. Booked fast-passes with no issues 60 days in advance of my resort check-in (not the party date).


----------



## ColoradoMom12

luvdisney73 said:


> US also Chelsey! Sept 22-29th. These hurricanes have my stomach in knots!


We’ll be there September 22-25! I’m trying not to think about hurricanes...


----------



## GADisneyDad14

areddins said:


> So can you or can you not schedule fast-passes with just a part ticket? It seems silly that the system would let you do it in the first place and then threaten to cancel. Has anyone just left it alone and waited to see if they actually got cancelled? That's what I will do if I get the email. Also, I wonder if it has to do with also having park tickets during the same time period or if you are or aren't staying on property?
> 
> Here's my situation: Staying on property, No other park tickets, 1 MNSSHP party ticket. Booked fast-passes with no issues 60 days in advance of my resort check-in (not the party date).



If you have no park tickets or FPs other than your MNSSHP tickets, you won’t get any warning - you’re good.


----------



## AndreaDM

I have a one day hopper with FP selected for 9/15, a MNSSHP party ticket for 9/16 and FP selected for that day. So far so good, fingers crossed since it's only a week away.


----------



## dachsie

DaisyNY said:


> Cautionary Warning...For those who make FP using a MNSSHP ticket on party day without regular admission ticket...I received this notice this am and promptly cancelled the two FP+ I scheduled...
> 
> We see that you currently have insufficient tickets on your *My Disney Experience* account for your selected *FastPass+* experiences. If an additional valid Theme Park ticket is not associated to your account, your *FastPass+*selections for 09/2018 are subject to cancellation on 09/2018.


Call IT and they can fix it for you


----------



## sherlockmiles

DaisyNY said:


> Cautionary Warning...For those who make FP using a MNSSHP ticket on party day without regular admission ticket...I received this notice this am and promptly cancelled the two FP+ I scheduled...
> 
> We see that you currently have insufficient tickets on your *My Disney Experience* account for your selected *FastPass+* experiences. If an additional valid Theme Park ticket is not associated to your account, your *FastPass+*selections for 09/2018 are subject to cancellation on 09/2018.



There are TONS of posts about 'the dreaded email' and how to deal with it appropriately.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

I tried to make some edits to the map to include the names of characters as well as magic shots.  Hopefully this might help someone else.  If i'm incredibly off on something, please let me know!


----------



## Nornster

dachsie said:


> Call IT and they can fix it for you



I had read about that email on these boards, so I called IT when I got it, too.  (My situation - one park ticket left from a Salute to Military set purchased earlier this year.  The FastPasses I was set to lose were for my second day, which was going to be at Hollywood Studios.  We were not using a park ticket for our MNSSHP day when we arrived at 4 pm.)

The IT lady said that she was able to "re-prioritize" the FastPasses, so that they would be "pulled" after the fastpasses for our park day were, or something like that - she was a little hard to understand.  When I checked the day they were set to be deleted on MDE, they were in fact gone!  No big deal, though - I hadn't been able to score Slinky Dog even at 60 days out, and when I checked into the Poly, the front desk clerk was able to help us get another Beauty and the Beast, which we had never seen.  She wasn't able to get us back our Alien Spinning Saucers, but once I saw that in action, I thought no great loss.

The ironic thing is that we didn't even end up using the FastPasses for the MNSSHP afternoon - it was raining that afternoon, so we napped and didn't get to the park until 8.  But if I had Fastpasses I really wanted to hold on to, I'd delete the MNSSHP and keep the park day passes, just in case.


----------



## snowwhitesmom

Melanie230 said:


> We are flying from NC.  IF that low pressure doesn't pick it up it will likely hit NC dead on.  I did call Southwest they said watch your email for a travel advisory.  IF we get that advisory we are going to go to WDW a day early.  The travel advisory allows you to change your flight at no charge with SWA.


Thanks for the info - IF we get a travel advisory, I hope it gives us time to book another flight!


----------



## dachsie

FeetOffTheTable said:


> I tried to make some edits to the map to include the names of characters as well as magic shots.  Hopefully this might help someone else.  If i'm incredibly off on something, please let me know!


Oh can this be posted on the main page?  and the strategy page?  @FoxC63


----------



## Haley R

FeetOffTheTable said:


> I tried to make some edits to the map to include the names of characters as well as magic shots.  Hopefully this might help someone else.  If i'm incredibly off on something, please let me know!


This is awesome!


----------



## sscamarogirl2000

ok I wasn't worried about hurricanes until I read this thread.  We are going Sept 29th- Oct 7th.


----------



## areno79

VAtink said:


> Also flying out of Reagan!  Yeah, the forecast changes every single time I look, so zero confidence, however there are a few times I see the track and I get really hopeful that is going to be the real track of this thing (not to mention the things after this one)!
> 
> I figure, worst case I can fly in the day before and just stay at the hotel in the airport.  Hopefully that doesn't have to happen, but I like having a backup plan!





Araminta18 said:


> That's our plan too--DH is already on notice that we may need to fly out Thurs night...afternoon...day.  Whenever we need to!



I'm flying from New Hampshire on Thursday night. We're taking the last flight from my airport. I'll be watching this system very closely, and will change to Wednesday if necessary. The good news is for those in Florida...it doesn't look like it will impact WDW so anyone going to MNSSHP on Friday should be good


----------



## Melanie230

sscamarogirl2000 said:


> ok I wasn't worried about hurricanes until I read this thread.  We are going Sept 29th- Oct 7th.



Florence isn't a threat to Florida (so far) but I am in NC.  So that is a threat to our airport.  UGHHH!!!!  So I guess there are worse things than going to Disney a day early!


----------



## dachsie

Isn't there another party tonite?  Lets get back on track.  Hope someone or several someones will post updates from the party!


----------



## chuff88

sscamarogirl2000 said:


> ok I wasn't worried about hurricanes until I read this thread.  We are going Sept 29th- Oct 7th.


We're going those exact same dates and I'm feeling shook.


----------



## Quicklabs

AngiTN said:


> We did. Checked bags in with RAC at about 10:00 am and didn't get the bags till we flew in home at 10:00 pm. Just went through the bags and all are fine.
> 
> 
> We went to the party on 9/3 and it was not at all crowded. We didn't do any character meets so I can't comment on them but we found little to no waits on the photo ops we did and never waited more than 20 min for a ride, most less
> 
> 
> Yes and a guy, who's name I should know but don't


Thank you!  I was hoping that we wouldn't miss them.


----------



## AntimonyER

We are over a week away from landfall (if there is a landfall). Way too soon to tell if anyone is in the clear, or in danger. I will say with storms at this latitude and still so far East, its very rare to have an east coast hit. I would wait 3 more days before making any changes that cost you financially, unless you really are looking for any excuse to extend a trip 

In other news, we bought our tickets this morning, 10/16 party, here we come.


----------



## jenjersnap

AntimonyER said:


> We are over a week away from landfall (if there is a landfall). Way too soon to tell if anyone is in the clear, or in danger. I will say with storms at this latitude and still so far East, its very rare to have an east coast hit. I would wait 3 more days before making any changes that cost you financially, unless you really are looking for any excuse to extend a trip
> 
> In other news, we bought our tickets this morning, 10/16 party, here we come.



That is our plan - waiting until Monday to make a decision. It is just too early to know anything. (Though, heck yeah, an extra day or two of Disney time would be awesome!)


----------



## FoxC63

AngiTN said:


> Yes and a guy, who's name I should know but don't



Hey Gorgeous!  

His name is Butler Broome we meet him last year.


----------



## jenjersnap

FoxC63 said:


> Hey Gorgeous!
> 
> His name is Butler Broome we meet him last year.
> View attachment 349195



I would love to see him! Somehow I have managed to miss him in 14 years of MNSSHP.


----------



## Pdollar88

At MK. Bought merchandise at 3 by showing my ticket. Tried to get a band from a couple of CMs. No dice without DVC, obviously.

Drizzling now.


----------



## Dug720

snowwhitesmom said:


> Thanks for the info - IF we get a travel advisory, I hope it gives us time to book another flight!



FWIW, whenever there are storms that cause flight changes and airlines offer to let you change due to the weather, it is no charge to change. Not just Southwest.


----------



## FoxC63

FeetOffTheTable said:


> I tried to make some edits to the map to include the names of characters as well as magic shots.  Hopefully this might help someone else.  If i'm incredibly off on something, please let me know!



Please note there are TWO printable pdf's available to everyone on the Itinerary Thread as well.

Character List, location, Times, Photopass & Autograph information:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Post #6[/URL]
Trick or Treat Locations:  Includes all locations, Bonus Locations, and indicates which are Indoor, Outdoor and Covered Thanks to @Best Aunt :  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989841"]Post #7[/URL]

It has been reported the party maps are hard to read at night due to low lighting but the above are accessible on your cell via the Itinerary Thread.


----------



## FoxC63

jenjersnap said:


> I would love to see him! Somehow I have managed to miss him in 14 years of MNSSHP.



No, he's relatively new.  I believe 2017.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> Oh can this be posted on the main page?  and the strategy page?  @FoxC63



I'll be happy to hook up a link!


----------



## Pdollar88

Bit of a delay getting a wristband at Tortuga. Started a bit after four. Line is moving.


----------



## FoxC63

Also note for anyone interested in Magic Shots, photo props and other photo opportunities there is a link on the Itinerary thread as well:  Post #9

Scroll down to the bottom page and click the link.  As long as you have access to the DIS on your cell you have access to everything at your finger tips!


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Bit of a delay getting a wristband at Tortuga. Started a bit after four. Line is moving.



How long was the line at Tortuga Tavern?


----------



## zipuzee

sscamarogirl2000 said:


> ok I wasn't worried about hurricanes until I read this thread.  We are going Sept 29th- Oct 7th.





chuff88 said:


> We're going those exact same dates and I'm feeling shook.



It’s way to early to be worried about storms not even formed yet.  Don’t get caught up in hurricane hype.


----------



## jenjersnap

FoxC63 said:


> No, he's relatively new.  I believe 2017.



D’oh, that explains a lot!


----------



## AngiTN

zipuzee said:


> It’s way to early to be worried about storms not even formed yet.  *Don’t get caught up in hurricane hype*.


There aren't enough likes in the world for this
Can we have this plastered, and blinking, at the top of the forum! Geeze I get they are troublesome, we've dealt with them ourselves, have a trip coming up in a month too.
But man oh man do I get tired of the hand-wringing over something that hasn't formed or is still too far out to predict.
How can people not learn YOU CAN'T PREDICT MOTHER NATURE!


----------



## Mollymovacca

We are just arriving at MK! Slight drizzle! Don’t know how much I’ll be posting as our little Mickey is a bit grumpy... hopefully he will perk up soon! Happy Haunting tonight folks!!


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> How long was the line at Tortuga Tavern?


Not long. 5 minutes. It was just weird that they didn’t seem to be passing them out until ~5 after 4:00.


----------



## jenjersnap

AngiTN said:


> There aren't enough likes in the world for this
> Can we have this plastered, and blinking, at the top of the forum! Geeze I get they are troublesome, we've dealt with them ourselves, have a trip coming up in a month too.
> But man oh man do I get tired of the hand-wringing over something that hasn't formed or is still too far out to predict.
> How can people not learn YOU CAN'T PREDICT MOTHER NATURE!



Perhaps you lack empathy towards other guests who get to go the parks much less frequently than you do. The fact that it IS out of anyone’s control is exactly the reason for the hand-wringing.

That said, here is the hurricane watch thread for anyone interested: https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-watch-2018.3703825/ It was moved to the Tips board and so isn’t easy to find.


----------



## AngiTN

jenjersnap said:


> Perhaps you lack empathy towards other guests who get to go the parks much less frequently than you do. The fact that it IS out of anyone’s control is exactly the reason for the hand-wringing.
> 
> That said, here is the hurricane watch thread for anyone interested: https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-watch-2018.3703825/ It was moved to the Tips board and so isn’t easy to find.


No, not at all. The people we are going with next month never get to go, one is going on her first trip ever.
I see no reason to worry over things you have no control over. What's the point? It's the way to get old before your time.


----------



## Pdollar88

In line for Moana. Funny to hear CMs tell folks wildly different times. From the earlier reported 5:45 to “not until 7.”

Ride wait times have been low all day. Hoping it holds!


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> In line for Moana. Funny to hear CMs tell folks wildly different times. From the earlier reported 5:45 to “not until 7.”
> 
> Ride wait times have been low all day. Hoping it holds!



What time did you get in her line? and can you please post what time you're done with her meet.  I know, I know you're on vacation!


----------



## akayek31

Does anyone know how much the Hocus Pocus tote bag is from the MNSSHP?


----------



## FoxC63

jenjersnap said:


> Perhaps you lack empathy towards other guests who get to go the parks much less frequently than you do.



This is sad to read especially coming from a kind and caring person. 



jenjersnap said:


> here is the hurricane watch thread for anyone interested: https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-watch-2018.3703825/ It was moved to the Tips board and so isn’t easy to find.



Thanks for the link.  I'll add it to the Itinerary Thread on the Main Page.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## FoxC63

akayek31 said:


> Does anyone know how much the Hocus Pocus tote bag is from the MNSSHP?



*Hocus Pocus Tote Bag AP Exclusive $24.99*


----------



## FoxC63

All prices and locations for Party Exclusive Merchandise can be seen on:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

@AngiTN 

Hi buddy!  Just got back from sunny California.  Totally recommend Uber and for really long drives I recommend renting a car.  Still playing catch up here, home and work.


----------



## FoxC63

*Has anyone else read this article about Vampirina:*

"Vampirina will be arriving at WDW! Guests will also have the opportunity to meet Vee at *Disney’s Hollywood Studios, starting on September 30*. She will be joining her Disney Junior pals for breakfast at Disney Junior Play ‘n Dine at Hollywood and Vine. Then, later this fall, you’ll have a chance to meet her in the Animation Courtyard, and she’ll be part of the fun at the upcoming “Disney Junior Dance Party!”

Link:  https://www.firststartotheright.com/2018/08/08/vampirina-joining-wdw-cast-in-time-for-halloween/


----------



## Haley R

jenjersnap said:


> Perhaps you lack empathy towards other guests who get to go the parks much less frequently than you do. The fact that it IS out of anyone’s control is exactly the reason for the hand-wringing.
> 
> That said, here is the hurricane watch thread for anyone interested: https://www.disboards.com/threads/hurricane-watch-2018.3703825/ It was moved to the Tips board and so isn’t easy to find.


No offense but don’t plan a trip during hurricane season and complain/be worried that a hurricane might hit land. Seems counterintuitive to me. I’m here to read about Halloween updates.


----------



## Roxyfire

If attending the tomorrowland terrace version of the dessert party, when is a good time to get there? We're a party of two so I want to be sure we don't miss out on one of those tables by the rail.


----------



## Haley R

Roxyfire said:


> If attending the tomorrowland terrace version of the dessert party, when is a good time to get there? We're a party of two so I want to be sure we don't miss out on one of those tables by the rail.


We are going to go right after the first parade. It sounds like we should still have a good chance at one of those railing tables since many people have a party bigger than 2.


----------



## FoxC63

RE:  Terrace Dessert Party

I read a lot of posts of people getting there at 8:45 but they also reported other guests were already inside.  Not sure when those guests were in line or got seated.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

We got in line for Stitch at 550. There are about 30 people ahead of us. The CMs just announced he will come out at 630.


----------



## sherlockmiles

AngiTN said:


> There aren't enough likes in the world for this
> Can we have this plastered, and blinking, at the top of the forum! Geeze I get they are troublesome, we've dealt with them ourselves, have a trip coming up in a month too.
> But man oh man do I get tired of the hand-wringing over something that hasn't formed or is still too far out to predict.
> How can people not learn YOU CAN'T PREDICT MOTHER NATURE!


We arrived last year on Saturday the day before the hurricane hit. That was after changing our flight thanks to Southwest and being able to secure an earlier check-in. Honestly Disney handled the entire storm extremely well. They took care of everybody. There was plenty to do plenty of food plenty of entertainment characters at all of the resorts all day. All of the Resort's had Rideout cruise that literally moved in for the duration. My husband thinks it was our best trip. As long as you can travel safely


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get in her line? and can you please post what time you're done with her meet.  I know, I know you're on vacation!



I got in line around 5, got out around 6. It didn’t seem to build fast today.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> In line for Moana. Funny to hear CMs tell folks wildly different times. From the earlier reported 5:45 to “not until 7.”
> 
> Ride wait times have been low all day. Hoping it holds!





Pdollar88 said:


> I got in line around 5, got out around 6. It didn’t seem to build fast today.



Just wanted to connect these together, it's regarding Moana.


----------



## Dentam

At the airport munching on Halloween candy at my gate. Two quart ziplocs in my carry on and I didn't have to take it out at security. 

Hope everyone going to the party tonight has a great time!


----------



## FoxC63

I don't know about you all but I'm biting my finger nails waiting to see if Elvis Stitch is coming out at 6:30!!!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

Finished Sticth in 12 minutes!


----------



## Pdollar88

TNGirlwCamera said:


> Finished Sticth in 12 minutes!


That’s awesome!!


----------



## FoxC63

TNGirlwCamera said:


> We got in line for Stitch at 550. There are about 30 people ahead of us. The CMs just announced he will come out at 630.





TNGirlwCamera said:


> Finished Sticth in 12 minutes!



So Elvis stitch came out at 6:30!  Awesome!


----------



## j2thomason

FoxC63 said:


> How long was the line at Tortuga Tavern?


When I got in line today about 4:30 it was less than 5 minutes.


----------



## j2thomason

FoxC63 said:


> So Elvis stitch came out at 6:30!  Awesome!


How long is his line? We are in the Pooh line and headed to Stitch next.


----------



## FoxC63

@TNGirlwCamera can you confirm if he signs autographs?  Thank you


----------



## Pdollar88

No Piglet at first Pooh set. Seriously sad.

EDIT: He was held up apparently. Piglet Just joined the group!


----------



## FoxC63

j2thomason said:


> How long is his line? We are in the Pooh line and headed to Stitch next.



Sorry, I'm not there but @TNGirlwCamera is.  You two should exchange info via DIS private message.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pdollar88 said:


> No Piglet at first Pooh set. Seriously sad.
> 
> EDIT: He was held up apparently. Piglet Just joined the group!



He must be scared. Prob took some coaxing to get him to come out.


----------



## Haley R

TNGirlwCamera said:


> Finished Sticth in 12 minutes!


Wow!


----------



## FoxC63

For RECENT party goers can you confirm you were told to stand in the back as seen here:


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

j2thomason said:


> How long is his line? We are in the Pooh line and headed to Stitch next.



Line wasn’t bad when we left and moved fast.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

FoxC63 said:


> @TNGirlwCamera can you confirm if he signs autographs?  Thank you



Yes. He is signing autographs.


----------



## j2thomason

Got in line for Pooh at 6:15 and finished at 7:25.


----------



## Pdollar88

OMG. I just saw a guy dressed as Bermuda Merlin. Day is made.

Ahhhh! And he’s with Madam Mim!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

We got Oogie Boogie buckets at the popcorn stand by Space Mountain. Very short wait.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

Lotso took about 16 minutes. Line was full.


----------



## FoxC63

j2thomason said:


> Got in line for Pooh at 6:15 and finished at 7:25.



Thanks for this! I know they don't sign autographs but do the give you a card with their signatures on it?


----------



## sjs314

Roxyfire said:


> If attending the tomorrowland terrace version of the dessert party, when is a good time to get there? We're a party of two so I want to be sure we don't miss out on one of those tables by the rail.



We are a party of two also my plan is to check in early which can be done according to the confirmation email as early as 4 pm
I then plan on returning 8:30-8:45 as it states you should arrive up to 90 mins before the start of the fireworks (10:15)
I figure by this time we will be ready to grab treats and just relax a bit
As of now the plan is to catch the second parade


----------



## FoxC63

TNGirlwCamera said:


> Lotso took about 16 minutes. Line was full.



Do you remember when you got in line and when you were done?  Thanks!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

FoxC63 said:


> Do you remember when you got in line and when you were done?  Thanks!



Yes. We got in line at 654. He came out at 704. Finished at 720. I’m guessing 30-40 people in front of us.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

They just told us 45 mins to an hour for Queen of Hearts if anyone is wanting them.


----------



## FoxC63

TNGirlwCamera said:


> They just told us 45 mins to an hour for Queen of Hearts if anyone is wanting them.



So at 7:42 the Queen of Hearts is a 45 minute wait.  Thanks!


----------



## Roxyfire

sjs314 said:


> We are a party of two also my plan is to check in early which can be done according to the confirmation email as early as 4 pm
> I then plan on returning 8:30-8:45 as it states you should arrive up to 90 mins before the start of the fireworks (10:15)
> I figure by this time we will be ready to grab treats and just relax a bit
> As of now the plan is to catch the second parade



Mainly the reason I ask is last year we did the garden version and we enjoyed it but it wasn't busy and I felt like we got there too early (90 minutes before). Depending on my knee and how our night goes I may be ready get to get there at 8:45 though. I forgot we could check in early, we'll probably do that for sure. Thanks!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

FoxC63 said:


> For RECENT party goers can you confirm you were told to stand in the back as seen here:
> 
> View attachment 349228



We are in line for them now and that is what they are having people do.


----------



## Pdollar88

Jafar 7:22-7:40.


----------



## FoxC63

TNGirlwCamera said:


> We are in line for them now and that is what they are having people do.



I was told by Disney PhotoPass via their email you do not have to.  If you want to try something different like sitting in front *beside* the seated Dwarfs I would ask the photographer and not the CM directing you. Lighting is poor though so look up at the photographer!  

Please let us know how this goes and if you get a signature card.  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

sjs314 said:


> We are a party of two also my plan is to check in early which can be done according to the confirmation email as early as 4 pm
> I then plan on returning 8:30-8:45 as it states you should arrive up to 90 mins before the start of the fireworks (10:15)
> I figure by this time we will be ready to grab treats and just relax a bit
> As of now the plan is to catch the second parade



Just reaching out.  I believe it was reported on the last party, guests were not given the choice of which parade to attend and were escorted to the first?  Can someone who attended *Monday, Sept. 3* party confirm.  Thank you.


----------



## DEJ07

Vampirina is out at the dance party tonight!


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

FoxC63 said:


> I was told by Disney PhotoPass via their email you do not have to.  If you want to try something different like sitting in front *beside* the seated Dwarfs I would ask the photographer and not the CM directing you. Lighting is poor though so look up at the photographer!
> 
> Please let us know how this goes and if you get a signature card.  Thanks!



Still waiting but looks like people are standing (and laying actually) wherever they want. There isn’t any direction from the CM. The lighting looks better in this new location than last year. No signature card.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

DEJ07 said:


> Vampirina is out at the dance party tonight!



I saw her. Super cute.


----------



## Chelsey Boren

DEJ07 said:


> Vampirina is out at the dance party tonight!



My daughter is going to be so excited!! How do the dance parties work? Do the characters come and go?


----------



## DEJ07

Chelsey Boren said:


> My daughter is going to be so excited!! How do the dance parties work? Do the characters come and go?


Vampirina and Timon were there when we were. They would dance around and stop long enough for a photo and then move on so a line wouldn’t form.


----------



## DisFam4

Pdollar88 said:


> No Piglet at first Pooh set. Seriously sad.
> 
> EDIT: He was held up apparently. Piglet Just joined the group!


Can you tell me what time you got in line and what time you finished? Thanks!


----------



## Araminta18

anyone at the party tonight that can report on how long Tarzan and Jane's line is?  Thanks!


----------



## Pdollar88

12 minute wait on Space Mountain. I loved the party version. Even having worked there on my CP, it made the ride really new and fun.


----------



## amalone1013

@FoxC63 we got signature cards from pooh and friends on monday


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Thanks for this! I know they don't sign autographs but do the give you a card with their signatures on it?


Yes, Pooh characters give a signature card. It was a little honey pot in 2016, not sure if that’s changed.


----------



## Pdollar88

Mickey 10:34-10:38.


----------



## FoxC63

*UPDATE - Character pdf*

I have updated the Character pdf on the Itinerary Thread:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Post #6[/URL]
On the bottom left corner you will see "Revised:  9/7/18" 

Revisions include:

Lotso - Signs Autograph
Anastasia and Drizella - Roaming Characters
Elvis Stitch - Arrives at 6:30pm
Pooh & Gang - Hands out Signature Card


----------



## MacMama0930




----------



## Pdollar88

Just saw quite a few empty front row spots at the end of Main Street (not near the Hub) and Frontierland.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Just saw quite a few empty front row spots at the end of Main Street (not near the Hub) and Frontierland.



Wow, it's 11pm!  This party must be very low attended.


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> Wow, it's 11pm!  This party must be very low attended.


I don’t think it’s bad at all! Getting a ton accomplished!


----------



## Pdollar88

There’s also a bunch of Oogie popcorn buckets at the cart right beside Liberty Tree Tavern.


----------



## Pdollar88

Party was as near perfect as I could hope.

Characters - Met Moana, Pooh and friends, Jafar, gravediggers, Mickey.

Rides - Space, Mad Tea Party, and Pirates.

Shows - Hocus Pocus 8:30 and 12 (fulfilling all my childhood dreams), Hallowishes, 11:15 parade, Cadaver Dans.

Extras - bypass photos, Sorcerer’s card, Zero waffle sundae and headless horseman clip. (Shopping completed at 3.)

Magic shots - cauldron/apple, HM dancers and butlers, hatbox ghost, HM lantern, hitchhiking ghosts, headless horseman as I exited.

So happy I get more chances to see Hocus Pocus again (2 more times!) and meet some more characters on Sunday. But man am I tired - off to bed. Pulling into AoA now.


----------



## WonderWoman28

chuff88 said:


> We're going those exact same dates and I'm feeling shook.



Also going these exact dates!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

DEJ07 said:


> Vampirina is out at the dance party tonight!


Oh gosh...I’m sooo excited for this post!!!thank you!thank you!
Can you tell me if this party is going on all night??i have to put it in my plans and can not miss it!!!my littlest one is going to be super happy.


----------



## FeetOffTheTable

FoxC63 said:


> Please note there are TWO printable pdf's available to everyone on the Itinerary Thread as well.
> 
> Character List, location, Times, Photopass & Autograph information:  Post #6
> Trick or Treat Locations:  Includes all locations, Bonus Locations, and indicates which are Indoor, Outdoor and Covered Thanks to @Best Aunt :  Post #7
> 
> It has been reported the party maps are hard to read at night due to low lighting but the above are accessible on your cell via the Itinerary Thread.




Those two PDFs are awesome and what I used to figure out locations on the map I did.  I’m just a visual person and it helps me to figure things out.  But I have both PDFs printed out to take with me, which I definitely will now knowing I might have trouble with the map at night


----------



## disxlovee

FoxC63 said:


> Please note there are TWO printable pdf's available to everyone on the Itinerary Thread as well.
> 
> Character List, location, Times, Photopass & Autograph information:  Post #6
> Trick or Treat Locations:  Includes all locations, Bonus Locations, and indicates which are Indoor, Outdoor and Covered Thanks to @Best Aunt :  Post #7
> 
> It has been reported the party maps are hard to read at night due to low lighting but the above are accessible on your cell via the Itinerary Thread.



These are amazing! I just printed them out for our October trip- thank you!!! Just to clarify though, if there is not an ending time listed on the character PDF (i.e. Mickey is listed from 7-1130), then that character typically meets until Midnight. Is that correct? Thanks again.


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> Hey Gorgeous!
> 
> His name is Butler Broome we meet him last year.
> View attachment 349195


Who is this and where do you meet him??


----------



## Mollymovacca

Hate couldn’t post last night but.... PARTY WAS AMAZING (despite us missing both parades  super sad bc it’s my all time favorite) after attending two sold out parties last year this was seriously just like a dream!! Crowds were insanely low! Here is our breakdown. Bc of our grumpy Mickey we mostly rode rides and pin traded, and it is fine bc that is what he loves!!

Rode: BTMR twice, Splash twice, Buzz, Space (we loved the ride overlay), Pirates, teacups, barnstormer and 7D.... I do not think we waited more than 15 minutes for anything!!

Got tons of pics... I FINALLY GOT PICS WITH THE GRAVEDIGGERS! Waited maybe 5 minutes! It’s the hitchhiking ghosts outside CHH right? If so we are missing those! I will call today! (We are missing many pics this trip, so I am making a list in my phone) tons more pics with no waits at all! 

We walked upon Vampirina at 11:45pm and I was completely shocked since she wasn’t supposed to be there until Sunday. Several people tried to her to stop and take pics, but CMs stopped you real quick when we were there and she continued dancing! We also stopped by dance party with Monsters inc guys and it’s always fun and cute!

Walked up to a CM beside the dance party and hubs asked who was there and she said 7D and there was no wait! WHAT!!  So we walked in and maybe 4-5 families in front of us.if you could have seen the shock on my face! Ha! Our grumpy mickey wouldn’t get out of his stroller so we parked him and hopped in the back! I will say the couple of front of us got pics made in the back and once sitting down in front of Dopey!

We made it to I think every treat station once! Weighed our candy and got 13.6 between the 3 of us. I felt most stations only handed out a few pieces. Last year between 2 sold parties we had 37lbs!

We passed JS and Tarzan/Jane/Turk line twice and both times looked to be less than 10 minute waits! We never saw any roaming characters. 

Overall, we took it slow and basically let our little one direct the night. And it turned out great! I just still can’t get over the low crowds! About to enjoy some coffee while my boys sleep a bit longer. Our little guy is finally getting to go to TSL this afternoon and I may cry seeing the excitement on his face! Have a great day guys! Can’t wait to hear about the rest of party season!!!


----------



## Best Aunt

Mollymovacca said:


> Got tons of pics... I FINALLY GOT PICS WITH THE GRAVEDIGGERS! Waited maybe 5 minutes! It’s the hitchhiking ghosts outside CHH right? If so we are missing those! I will call today! (We are missing many pics this trip, so I am making a list in my phone) tons more pics with no waits at all!



Yes, hitchhiking ghosts Magic Shot was outside Columbia Harbour House.

P.S.  Enjoyed your post.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## missnic

abnihon said:


> Who is this and where do you meet him??



He is out with Madame Carlotta in front of HM. They are hilarious, and one of the best parts of the party. She is awesome, but he showed up with her last year (at least it was the first time we saw him), and they play off each other SO well.


----------



## mlnbabies

We went to the party on 9-7 and had a great time. Since we only flew in for the party, our goal was to do rides.

My teenage girls didn't want to meet characters or see the parade.

Our longest wait was 20 mins for Space, HM, and mine train. The other rides were less than 5 minutes.

We hit a couple of treat stations. We didn't do any photos expect for the lantern photo. We saw the fireworks from the Rapunzel area.

We thought the crowd level was great. We did see long lines for the meet and greets.

We used Lyft from the Doubletree on I-drive to the Contemporary hotel and it was great.


----------



## loki_d

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Epcot we only saw the standard popcorn Halloween themed bucket.
> 
> AK we saw cauldron and poison apple stein in africa
> HS saw cauldron by little mermaid.
> Did not see tire straw anywhere



So annoying! Why does the Disney parks blog post items with no dates of when merchandise will be available!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think the worst things about these parties is the roll of the dice for crowd levels. Besides Halloween night and the parties around it, it's really just a gamble whether the crowds will be low or not. 

And no matter how many people can say 'oh you're at Disney, every situation is a good one!'...that's simply not true. For people who want to do party exclusive things like characters, it's really just the luck of the draw. Which I think is an unfortunate situation. Very frustrating.


----------



## MommaBerd

Just started following this thread as we *may* have a chance to go to a party before our cruise. Have any DVC members been to the party and checked in at 2:00? If so, did they just ask to see your card?


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Who is this and where do you meet him??





missnic said:


> He is out with Madame Carlotta in front of HM. They are hilarious, and one of the best parts of the party. She is awesome, but he showed up with her last year (at least it was the first time we saw him), and they play off each other SO well.



Butler Broome is hilarious, he meets with Madame Carlotta and Madame Rinotta at the front lawn of Haunted Mansion.  We were walking in Liberty Square when I spotted him and it was after his set with one of the ladies. We had a fun meet and I did not ask for his autograph.   I hope to see him again this year!


----------



## FoxC63

disxlovee said:


> These are amazing! I just printed them out for our October trip- thank you!!! Just to clarify though, if there is not an ending time listed on the character PDF (i.e. Mickey is listed from 7-1130), then that character typically meets until Midnight. Is that correct? Thanks again.



During the last hour I believe CM's will start estimating a cut off time for character lines so guests remaining in the queue are guaranteed to meet them.  The only consistent report of an earlier closing time this year has been Elvis Stitch.  Thanks for the kudos!


----------



## FoxC63

Special thanks to @Pdollar88 , @TNGirlwCamera  and @j2thomason for reporting details during last nights party Friday, Sept. 7th.  You are truly amazing and we greatly appreciate your time and energy!

And thanks to @Mollymovacca for her awesome post on her experience! 

We need more DISer's like you!


----------



## disxlovee

FoxC63 said:


> During the last hour I believe CM's will start estimating a cut off time for character lines so guests remaining in the queue are guaranteed to meet them.  The only consistent report of an earlier closing time this year has been Elvis Stitch.  Thanks for the kudos!



Thank YOU for the additional information! You’ve been such a wealth of knowledge in the planning process.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

This may get me shunned from the thread  but I just don’t really understand the Hocus Pocus show. I tried to watch the movie for the first time last week and gave up as it was awful. I have tried not to watch too many event and ride videos for our upcoming trip as I want to be surprised, but I have watched enough to get the gist of the Hocus Pocus stage show. Basically, the witches summon various Disney villains, including some of my favourites (Hades!), as I understand it. 

If you are not into the Hocus Pocus characters, is the stage show worth watching? I’m not a total grouch - I’m really excited about everything else, but I am just finding it hard to care about the show when I’m planning out my night. I’m thinking about catching the midnight one if we have time - does that sound like a good compromise? Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

disxlovee said:


> Thank YOU for the additional information! You’ve been such a wealth of knowledge in the planning process.



Thank you for the shout out!


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> This may get me shunned from the thread  but I just don’t really understand the Hocus Pocus show. I tried to watch the movie for the first time last week and gave up as it was awful. I have tried not to watch too many event and ride videos for our upcoming trip as I want to be surprised, but I have watched enough to get the gist of the Hocus Pocus stage show. Basically, the witches summon various Disney villains, including some of my favourites (Hades!), as I understand it.
> 
> If you are not into the Hocus Pocus characters, is the stage show worth watching? I’m not a total grouch - I’m really excited about everything else, but I am just finding it hard to care about the show when I’m planning out my night. I’m thinking about catching the midnight one if we have time - does that sound like a good compromise? Thanks!



The Hocus Pocus show is the only time you'll be able to see some of the rarest characters in one place.  I would plan for the midnight show and if you're still not feeling it, there are Magic Shots and other photo opportunities you can do prior to leaving for the night.  Just saying.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> The Hocus Pocus show is the only time you'll be able to see some of the rarest characters in one place.  I would plan for the midnight show and if you're still not feeling it, there are Magic Shots and other photo opportunities you can do prior to leaving for the night.  Just saying.



Thank you! Do you think you need to know/like the Hocus Pocus movie in order to enjoy the show, or are the other villains enough on their own?


----------



## Madame

Mollymovacca said:


> Hate couldn’t post last night but.... PARTY WAS AMAZING (despite us missing both parades  super sad bc it’s my all time favorite) after attending two sold out parties last year this was seriously just like a dream!! Crowds were insanely low! Here is our breakdown. Bc of our grumpy Mickey we mostly rode rides and pin traded, and it is fine bc that is what he loves!!
> 
> Rode: BTMR twice, Splash twice, Buzz, Space (we loved the ride overlay), Pirates, teacups, barnstormer and 7D.... I do not think we waited more than 15 minutes for anything!!
> 
> Got tons of pics... I FINALLY GOT PICS WITH THE GRAVEDIGGERS! Waited maybe 5 minutes! It’s the hitchhiking ghosts outside CHH right? If so we are missing those! I will call today! (We are missing many pics this trip, so I am making a list in my phone) tons more pics with no waits at all!
> 
> We walked upon Vampirina at 11:45pm and I was completely shocked since she wasn’t supposed to be there until Sunday. Several people tried to her to stop and take pics, but CMs stopped you real quick when we were there and she continued dancing! We also stopped by dance party with Monsters inc guys and it’s always fun and cute!
> 
> Walked up to a CM beside the dance party and hubs asked who was there and she said 7D and there was no wait! WHAT!!  So we walked in and maybe 4-5 families in front of us.if you could have seen the shock on my face! Ha! Our grumpy mickey wouldn’t get out of his stroller so we parked him and hopped in the back! I will say the couple of front of us got pics made in the back and once sitting down in front of Dopey!
> 
> We made it to I think every treat station once! Weighed our candy and got 13.6 between the 3 of us. I felt most stations only handed out a few pieces. Last year between 2 sold parties we had 37lbs!
> 
> We passed JS and Tarzan/Jane/Turk line twice and both times looked to be less than 10 minute waits! We never saw any roaming characters.
> 
> Overall, we took it slow and basically let our little one direct the night. And it turned out great! I just still can’t get over the low crowds! About to enjoy some coffee while my boys sleep a bit longer. Our little guy is finally getting to go to TSL this afternoon and I may cry seeing the excitement on his face! Have a great day guys! Can’t wait to hear about the rest of party season!!!


We had several pics missing throughout our trip Aug 26-Sept 2.  The longest was our first shot in MK Aug 26 & it finally showed up Aug 31.  Give it a bit & they should show up; all of ours did.  This was the first trip with that length of delay though.


----------



## Livelovedance

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Thank you! Do you think you need to know/like the Hocus Pocus movie in order to enjoy the show, or are the other villains enough on their own?


I agree with watching the midnight show! In my opinion, I think knowing the movie makes the show make more sense, but you don't need to know or like the movie to enjoy it. It's fun to see the villains because you don't get to see them regularly.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Livelovedance said:


> I agree with watching the midnight show! In my opinion, I think knowing the movie makes the show make more sense, but you don't need to know or like the movie to enjoy it. It's fun to see the villains because you don't get to see them regularly.



That’s good to know, thanks. I did watch enough of the movie that I know who the sisters are, but I’m certainly more interested in the villains.


----------



## DisFam4

Mollymovacca said:


> Walked up to a CM beside the dance party and hubs asked who was there and she said 7D and there was no wait! WHAT!!  So we walked in and maybe 4-5 families in front of us.if you could have seen the shock on my face! Ha! Our grumpy mickey wouldn’t get out of his stroller so we parked him and hopped in the back! I will say the couple of front of us got pics made in the back and once sitting down in front of Dopey!


 What time was this? I could only dream of being so lucky, lol....


----------



## jcdeberry

Last night was our first party but we had low expectations going in after the reviews from the first parties. We can’t compare, but we had a great time and thought crowds were very good. It seems that the longest lines were for candy!! We were Disney bounding as Pooh characters and had an extra day ticket, so we got to the park at 1:00 for a Crystal Palace lunch-absolutely LOVED! My usually stoic kid loves Eyeore and she was actually excited. Between 2:30 and 6, we rode 10 rides including all TL and Teacups, Philharmagic, and 7DMT (30 min wait only). We checked in for party at 5:15 at philharmagic (easy peasy). We got in line at 5:50 for Elvis Stitch and they immediately showed us inside. So, even though he didn’t come out til 6:30, the wait was indoors which was very pleasant. We were finished by 6:45 and started ToT (cosmic rays started early), magic shots (hitchhiking ghosts across from CHH and ghost carriage), HM (5 min wait); Gravediggers (great meet and so interactive), Cadaver Dans, Madame Carlotta, and Splash (5min) before lining up for parade in Frontierland at 8:30. Parade was great!! Loved the Gravediggers! We rode BTMRR (5 min) and ToT some more before finding a spot for fireworks. Btw, BTMRR at night is AWESOME! Also, it was easier finding a spot for these FWs rather than HEA earlier in the week. We decided to leave because my family was beat! 
Thanks for everything. Everyone on these boards contributed to our good time!
As an aside, to the people behind me during the FWs speaking another language: when the fireworks and music start, just zip it. There is nothing to talk about that can’t wait til the show is over! And to the parent whose child screamed the entire time: she didn’t like them (I had one too once upon a time).


----------



## Disneybiginner

We, my DH and myself, DDs age 5 and 3, will be in Orlando during the week of October 13-20th, we are planning to go to the party, so which date will be lower crowd, 14th or 16th? It will be our first time to attend the party. We probably will be hitthe Fantasy land most of the time, plus HM for jack and sally. I have some questions, hopefully someone can help me figure out. Thanks a lot!

1) if we get into the park at 4:00, are those magic shots available then? Or they are only available after 7:00?

2) if we head to Jack and Sally’s line right after we get into the park, and head to 7 dwarfs right after that, how long the waiting line will be at the dwarfs? Will Snow White be there as well?

3) if we wait for the dwarfs for the meet, do we have time for Queen of the heart and the Pooh, or even a few rides before the first Parade? Or we better wait till the second parade and doing those during the first parade? We also want to do the Disney junior dance party, who will be there besides Doc and Vampirina?

4) as of the first parade, how early do we need to be there to be able to snap a good spot for the parade and the fireworks? Where is the good spot for both?


----------



## missnic

Tigger in a kilt said:


> That’s good to know, thanks. I did watch enough of the movie that I know who the sisters are, but I’m certainly more interested in the villains.



I don't get the love for Hocus Pocus either. I've tried watching it, and just can't. The show is pretty good though, you don't really need to know much about the movie to enjoy it. It's more than just them though, so that helps.  

I liked the previous show much better, especially when they let the you meet the villains right after the shows.


----------



## Pdollar88

Is the Headless Horseman straw clip’s pumpkin supposed to light up? Mine only has horse eyes lighting up, and I just noticed!


----------



## Dean1953

Disneybiginner said:


> We, my DH and myself, DDs age 5 and 3, will be in Orlando during the week of October 13-20th, we are planning to go to the party, so which date will be lower crowd, 14th or 16th? It will be our first time to attend the party. We probably will be hitthe Fantasy land most of the time, plus HM for jack and sally. I have some questions, hopefully someone can help me figure out. Thanks a lot!
> 
> 1) if we get into the park at 4:00, are those magic shots available then? Or they are only available after 7:00?
> 
> 2) if we head to Jack and Sally’s line right after we get into the park, and head to 7 dwarfs right after that, how long the waiting line will be at the dwarfs? Will Snow White be there as well?
> 
> 3) if we wait for the dwarfs for the meet, do we have time for Queen of the heart and the Pooh, or even a few rides before the first Parade? Or we better wait till the second parade and doing those during the first parade? We also want to do the Disney junior dance party, who will be there besides Doc and Vampirina?
> 
> 4) as of the first parade, how early do we need to be there to be able to snap a good spot for the parade and the fireworks? Where is the good spot for both?


1)No magic shots before 7
2)through the first couple of Parties, the line for Jack and Sally has started around 3:30, with many people rushing there after getting wristbands at 4.  I doubt if you will get to 7 dwarfs before 6, which puts you through 7 dwarfs around 7:30-7:45 (no Snow White).  Pooh is around an hour to 75 minute wait early in the Party.


----------



## 0sw@ld

Pdollar88 said:


> Is the Headless Horseman straw clip’s pumpkin supposed to light up? Mine only has horse eyes lighting up, and I just noticed!


There's two on/off buttons. One is on the horse and the other is on the back of the pumpkin. I thought that too until i noticed two switches.


----------



## WonderWoman28

Tigger in a kilt said:


> This may get me shunned from the thread  but I just don’t really understand the Hocus Pocus show. I tried to watch the movie for the first time last week and gave up as it was awful. I have tried not to watch too many event and ride videos for our upcoming trip as I want to be surprised, but I have watched enough to get the gist of the Hocus Pocus stage show. Basically, the witches summon various Disney villains, including some of my favourites (Hades!), as I understand it.
> 
> If you are not into the Hocus Pocus characters, is the stage show worth watching? I’m not a total grouch - I’m really excited about everything else, but I am just finding it hard to care about the show when I’m planning out my night. I’m thinking about catching the midnight one if we have time - does that sound like a good compromise? Thanks!




I think Hocus Pocus is a nostalgia thing for a lot of people. I watched it a ton when I was younger and it was so scary to me at the time. I know a lot of people don’t understand the hype for the Peter Pan ride either, but again that’s a nostalgia ride for me. Heck I work with people who don’t get the Disney hype either! But I guess anything tied to childhood memories is worth doing/waiting for!


----------



## cakebaker

Tigger in a kilt said:


> This may get me shunned from the thread  but I just don’t really understand the Hocus Pocus show. I tried to watch the movie for the first time last week and gave up as it was awful. I have tried not to watch too many event and ride videos for our upcoming trip as I want to be surprised, but I have watched enough to get the gist of the Hocus Pocus stage show. Basically, the witches summon various Disney villains, including some of my favourites (Hades!), as I understand it.
> 
> If you are not into the Hocus Pocus characters, is the stage show worth watching? I’m not a total grouch - I’m really excited about everything else, but I am just finding it hard to care about the show when I’m planning out my night. I’m thinking about catching the midnight one if we have time - does that sound like a good compromise? Thanks!




I've never been able to sit through the entire movie, but Hocus Pocus will be the highlight of our evening. My grandson is obsessed with Oogie Boogie and has never seen him as a character.


----------



## Best Aunt

Dean1953 said:


> 1)No magic shots before 7



Huh, I thought there were Magic Shots in the Bypass, which is only open from 4:00 to about 6:00.  I don't know because I arrived after 6:00.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

missnic said:


> I don't get the love for Hocus Pocus either. I've tried watching it, and just can't. The show is pretty good though, you don't really need to know much about the movie to enjoy it. It's more than just them though, so that helps.
> 
> I liked the previous show much better, especially when they let the you meet the villains right after the shows.



Thank you, that’s really helpful. I think if you didn’t grow up watching Hocus Pocus, it’s not one that stands the test of time well, but I’m glad to hear that there is still enough without them.



WonderWoman28 said:


> I think Hocus Pocus is a nostalgia thing for a lot of people. I watched it a ton when I was younger and it was so scary to me at the time. I know a lot of people don’t understand the hype for the Peter Pan ride either, but again that’s a nostalgia ride for me. Heck I work with people who don’t get the Disney hype either! But I guess anything tied to childhood memories is worth doing/waiting for!



I absolutely think you are right that it’s about nostalgia, and I just don’t think it was a thing in the UK - I was the right age group and a big Disney fan then, but I had never heard of it until I started planning my MNSSHP trip!

Re Peter Pan, my sister-in-law went on it for the first time 3 years ago, in her 30s, and she adored it. She doesn’t especially enjoy the film but she raves about the ride. We are doing EMM in MK, not for Mine Train, but for PP!



cakebaker said:


> I've never been able to sit through the entire movie, but Hocus Pocus will be the highlight of our evening. My grandson is obsessed with Oogie Boogie and has never seen him as a character.



I think it will be wonderful to see his reaction!


----------



## cakebaker

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I think it will be wonderful to see his reaction!



He's 6 and it's one of the few things I've been able to keep from him. He has no idea!


----------



## greg9x

Tigger in a kilt said:


> This may get me shunned from the thread  but I just don’t really understand the Hocus Pocus show. I tried to watch the movie for the first time last week and gave up as it was awful. I have tried not to watch too many event and ride videos for our upcoming trip as I want to be surprised, but I have watched enough to get the gist of the Hocus Pocus stage show. Basically, the witches summon various Disney villains, including some of my favourites (Hades!), as I understand it.
> 
> If you are not into the Hocus Pocus characters, is the stage show worth watching? I’m not a total grouch - I’m really excited about everything else, but I am just finding it hard to care about the show when I’m planning out my night. I’m thinking about catching the midnight one if we have time - does that sound like a good compromise? Thanks!



The show was very good, I think one of the best Disney does, and the sisters provide the background of why the other villains are there.   I do know the movie ...but I am not a fanatic, but the actors are very good at portraying the sisters..if you at least know the characters, it helps appreciate how well they do them.   But overall, no, you don't need to be a fan of the movie to enjoy the show.


----------



## Dean1953

Best Aunt said:


> Huh, I thought there were Magic Shots in the Bypass, which is only open from 4:00 to about 6:00.  I don't know because I arrived after 6:00.


I guess that it depends on your definition of magic shots.  The bypass area does provide PhotoPass shots with props and signs.  Those PhotoPass shots where something is added to the shot after the picture is taken and are exclusive to the MNSSHP won’t happen until 7 PM.


----------



## cindyfan

Thanks to those that also "don't get Hocus Pocus"!  I never cared for the movie either.... I think the HP castle show is very good, but the show previous to HP (back in 2014?) was MUCH BETTER!
We will be sure to see the show this year but it's because one of our favorites is the "Shadow Man" Dr Facilier!!!


----------



## RJstanis

Super stoked about our Party tonight! We'll be a hodge podge Harry Potter group tonight at my kids request. My dad and kids will be only ones brave/stupid/dedicated enough to wear "robes" lol


----------



## AngiTN

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Thank you! Do you think you need to know/like the Hocus Pocus movie in order to enjoy the show, or are the other villains enough on their own?





Livelovedance said:


> I agree with watching the midnight show! In my opinion, I think knowing the movie makes the show make more sense, but you don't need to know or like the movie to enjoy it. It's fun to see the villains because you don't get to see them regularly.





missnic said:


> I don't get the love for Hocus Pocus either. I've tried watching it, and just can't. The show is pretty good though, you don't really need to know much about the movie to enjoy it. It's more than just them though, so that helps.
> 
> I liked the previous show much better, especially when they let the you meet the villains right after the shows.


While I can't wrap my brain around anyone not enjoying the campy fun that is Hocus Pocus I will say no, you don't need to know the movie to enjoy the show at the Halloween Party. DH hasn't ever watched it and he enjoys it. Though I did buy the movie, Anniversary edition, so I can introduce him to it. He's been in the dark too long! 

And I agree, as much as I love Hocus Pocus campy fun and the current show I miss the villain M&G after the old show. Too bad they can't combine both again.



Best Aunt said:


> Huh, I thought there were Magic Shots in the Bypass, which is only open from 4:00 to about 6:00.  I don't know because I arrived after 6:00.


We didn't enter till after 7:00 and the bypass was open. It was the only way we could go in. Day guests were exiting the main route. No magic shots in there, just prop photos.


----------



## Best Aunt

Dean1953 said:


> I guess that it depends on your definition of magic shots.  The bypass area does provide PhotoPass shots with props and signs.  Those PhotoPass shots where something is added to the shot after the picture is taken and are exclusive to the MNSSHP won’t happen until 7 PM.



Oh, thanks, I wasn't sure exactly what I missed (in terms of photos) by not going through the Bypass.


----------



## zipuzee

I'm not a Hocus Pocus fan either and can't decide if we should see the show or not.  We'll probably take a wait and see approach and make a decision once there.


----------



## cakebaker

I think it's like FOP but on a much smaller scale. I can't stand the movie, but I love the area at WDW and the ride. You don't have to like the movie at all to enjoy a well produced show.


----------



## Haley R

zipuzee said:


> I'm not a Hocus Pocus fan either and can't decide if we should see the show or not.  We'll probably take a wait and see approach and make a decision once there.


I’ve never seen the movie but I plan on watching it before we go. DH watched it when he was little with his sisters and said he hates it lol. We will still watch the show because we both want to see all of those villains.


----------



## FoxC63

The party will be starting soon!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

cakebaker said:


> He's 6 and it's one of the few things I've been able to keep from him. He has no idea!



That’s so sweet - it sounds like he will be thrilled!



greg9x said:


> The show was very good, I think one of the best Disney does, and the sisters provide the background of why the other villains are there.   I do know the movie ...but I am not a fanatic, but the actors are very good at portraying the sisters..if you at least know the characters, it helps appreciate how well they do them.   But overall, no, you don't need to be a fan of the movie to enjoy the show.



I did watch enough to know the characters, so it sounds like I should make the effort to see it, if only for the other villains. 



cindyfan said:


> Thanks to those that also "don't get Hocus Pocus"!  I never cared for the movie either.... I think the HP castle show is very good, but the show previous to HP (back in 2014?) was MUCH BETTER!
> We will be sure to see the show this year but it's because one of our favorites is the "Shadow Man" Dr Facilier!!!



I’m excited to see Dr Facilier too! 



AngiTN said:


> While I can't wrap my brain around anyone not enjoying the campy fun that is Hocus Pocus I will say no, you don't need to know the movie to enjoy the show at the Halloween Party. DH hasn't ever watched it and he enjoys it. Though I did buy the movie, Anniversary edition, so I can introduce him to it. He's been in the dark too long!
> 
> And I agree, as much as I love Hocus Pocus campy fun and the current show I miss the villain M&G after the old show. Too bad they can't combine both.



A villain M&G would be amazing. I’m surprised they never continued Clun Villain, because it sounds fantastic.

Re Hocus Pocus: If I had seen it when it came out, I think I would have really enjoyed it. However, Halloween is barely celebrated in the U.K., and certainly in 1993 a Halloween movie would not have got a lot of traction. So because I only saw it as an adult, and I’m the same age as the characters, I just cringed at how we dressed instead!  



zipuzee said:


> I'm not a Hocus Pocus fan either and can't decide if we should see the show or not.  We'll probably take a wait and see approach and make a decision once there.



I’m going to take the advice from this thread to see the midnight show. That way, I won’t feel I’m wasting prime party hours, but I will still get to see the villains, and if we run out of time or energy then missing it is not the end of the world.



cakebaker said:


> I think it's like FOP but on a much smaller scale. I can't stand the movie, but I love the area at WDW and the ride. You don't have to like the movie at all to enjoy a well produced show.



That’s an interesting analogy, because I haven’t seen Avatar either, yet I’m looking forward to riding FOP. My husband, who hated the movie, is still reluctant to even try FOP for that reason. He is already threatening to give his FOP to our niece so she can ride it twice while he sits somewhere and has a coffee. 



Haley R said:


> I’ve never seen the movie but I plan on watching it before we go. DH watched it when he was little with his sisters and said he hates it lol. We will still watch the show because we both want to see all of those villains.



I can definitely see the appeal of all the villains, especially the rare ones!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## FoxC63

The "Real Feel" yikes! 



At least no rain.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> The "Real Feel" yikes!
> 
> View attachment 349698
> 
> At least no rain.



I genuinely cannot comprehend a temperature like that - I sincerely hope it cools down in the next 4 weeks! I’m Scottish: we all complain about the heat if it gets above about 70F, and when we had a “heatwave” in June when temps reached 80F, the roof of the science centre in our largest city melted! 

Good luck, everyone going tonight!


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I genuinely cannot comprehend a temperature like that - I sincerely hope it cools down in the next 4 weeks! I’m Scottish: we all complain about the heat if it gets above about 70F, and when we had a “heatwave” in June when temps reached 80F, the roof of the science centre in our largest city melted!
> 
> Good luck, everyone going tonight!



I agree.  Way too hot for me.  

Next four weeks, so you'll be at WDW the second week in October?


----------



## ksromack

zipuzee said:


> I'm not a Hocus Pocus fan either and can't decide if we should see the show or not.  We'll probably take a wait and see approach and make a decision once there.



Watch a little on youtube if you want to get a feel for the show beforehand.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> The "Real Feel" yikes!
> 
> View attachment 349698
> 
> At least no rain.


Man we were there in July and must’ve got lucky because it never got that hot. We actually had a pretty comfortable weekend. I was surprised.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> I agree.  Way too hot for me.
> 
> Next four weeks, so you'll be at WDW the second week in October?



Yes, 6 Oct to 1 Nov.


----------



## Pdollar88

Another day, another party. Jack and Sally line extends from the exit of Christmas Shop to the hub bridge.

They haven’t moved us to the walkway leading up to the gazebo as they were setting up decorations.


----------



## Haley R

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Yes, 6 Oct to 1 Nov.


Wow you get to go for almost a month! I’m so jealous!!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> I agree.  Way too hot for me.
> 
> Next four weeks, so you'll be at WDW the second week in October?


You never know what you're going to get in October!  In 2015 it was too warm to wear a light halloween costume for me!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

ksromack said:


> Watch a little on youtube if you want to get a feel for the show beforehand.



I’m not the person you quoted, but I have been trying not to “spoil” too much of the WDW shows and rides by watching them on YouTube. Which makes sense for stuff I’m excited about, like fireworks, and makes absolutely zero sense when I’m talking about stuff I don’t want to see anyway!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Haley R said:


> Wow you get to go for almost a month! I’m so jealous!!



I’m so excited! We are meeting up with 4 groups of family and friends while we are there, so basically a week each, including some that we haven’t seen in many years. My husband and I are WDW newbies, as are 2 of the 4 families we are meeting, so it should be interesting, but a lot of fun! 



ksromack said:


> You never know what you're going to get in October!  In 2015 it was too warm to wear a light halloween costume for me!



Hmmm. Maybe I need a back up plan in case it is too hot for my costume.


----------



## ksromack

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m not the person you quoted, but I have been trying not to “spoil” too much of the WDW shows and rides by watching them on YouTube. Which makes sense for stuff I’m excited about, like fireworks, and makes absolutely zero sense when I’m talking about stuff I don’t want to see anyway!


I definitely only watch what I'm on the fence about.  I've resisted the temptation to watch FoP videos, fireworks, and other things I haven't done yet.  The anticipation is half the fun!


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Yes, 6 Oct to 1 Nov.



Woof!  That's a long time!  During the third week in October 2017, the temps dropped to 63° and on Halloween night it dropped even further catching most travelers off guard.  Got to keep an eye on the weather!


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> You never know what you're going to get in October!  In 2015 it was too warm to wear a light halloween costume for me!



We went to Tokyo Disney Resort that year.  In 2014 it was warm at first then later in the evening it was cooler.  We wore Alfred Hitchcock "The Birds" costumes.  I had a sleeveless dress with a matching jacket and I didn't put that on until 9pm.  The cool breeze and damp air especially when taking the boat back to Wilderness Lodge felt chilly to me and we live in Michigan.


----------



## Rich M

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Yes, 6 Oct to 1 Nov.



I will be there Oct 8th to Oct 20th.  I will be looking for a Tigger in a Kilt bouncing around the parks.  Have a great trip.


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I need a back up plan in case it is too hot for my costume.



Think of layering your costumes, you know what I mean.


----------



## yulilin3

Just bought tickets for the party for this Friday,  my daughter and bf got gifted tickets so I'm only paying for myself plus taking advantage of ap discount. 
I'm sticking to walking around,  the parade, fireworks and show


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  That's a long time!  During the third week in October 2017, the temps dropped to 63° and on Halloween night it dropped even further catching most travelers off guard.  Got to keep an eye on the weather!



Definitely a long time! Once we decided to go to WDW I didn’t want to fly all over the US seeing other people, so it was much easier to ask them all to come to us. 

That’s good to know about the temps towards the end of the month, thank you. Maybe I will pack a sweater after all!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> Think of layering your costumes, you know what I mean.



Good idea!


----------



## Pdollar88

Jack and Sally walking out at 4:59!!


----------



## LucyBC80

ksromack said:


> You never know what you're going to get in October!  In 2015 it was too warm to wear a light halloween costume for me!





Tigger in a kilt said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I need a back up plan in case it is too hot for my costume.



You can say that again. Back in 2014 I started the party melting in my costume and by the end of the night I had to buy a sweatshirt to brave the cold front of October 31st. So yeah. Like my pal Scar like to stress, be prepared!


----------



## Amy11401

ksromack said:


> You never know what you're going to get in October!  In 2015 it was too warm to wear a light halloween costume for me!


This is why I am struggling with Halloween costumes for mid October....I know we can layer etc but some costumes work better than others for that type of thing.


----------



## SquashBanana

Well we leave in 4 days and just when I thought I had my itinerary buttoned up, it turns out that DW wants to purchase the 1 day Memory Maker option while we are at the party this Friday. I totally don't blame her because she's the one who takes 99.9% of the pictures and she doesn't want to deal with the stress of having to use her own camera every time. I'm a complete MM newbie and don't have time to reread all of the posts dealing with magic shots but I read did read the first post and did some googling to get me up to speed. Here are my takeaways and some followup questions. If there is anything I'm misunderstanding, please correct me. Thanks!

1. I can't purchase the 1-day $69 MM option in advance. I have to wait until I have a photopass photographer scan my ticket, look up the photo in MDE and purchase the 1-day option from there, correct?
2. There is not a party specific MM option, just the 24-hr option for $69, correct?

3. Question: Is there a "bad time" for Magic Shots? In other words, are there peak times when there could be a long wait for them or are the waits usually similar regardless of the time?
4. Are there magic shots that are especially popular and do constantly see substantial waits?
5. Do all M&G have a photopass photographer (not counting roaming characters)?


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> Just bought tickets for the party for this Friday,  my daughter and bf got gifted tickets so I'm only paying for myself plus taking advantage of ap discount.
> I'm sticking to walking around,  the parade, fireworks and show



I know you are interested in Elvis Stitch, his meet time has changed to 6:30 instead of 7pm.   
His "location" link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-127#post-59626777"]Post #2532[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> Well we leave in 4 days and just when I thought I had my itinerary buttoned up, it turns out that DW wants to purchase the 1 day Memory Maker option while we are at the party this Friday. I totally don't blame her because she's the one who takes 99.9% of the pictures and she doesn't want to deal with the stress of having to use her own camera every time. I'm a complete MM newbie and don't have time to reread all of the posts dealing with magic shots but I read did read the first post and did some googling to get me up to speed. Here are my takeaways and some followup questions. If there is anything I'm misunderstanding, please correct me. Thanks!
> 
> 1. I can't purchase the 1-day $69 MM option in advance. I have to wait until I have a photopass photographer scan my ticket, look up the photo in MDE and purchase the 1-day option from there, correct?
> 2. There is not a party specific MM option, just the 24-hr option for $69, correct?
> 
> 3. Question: Is there a "bad time" for Magic Shots? In other words, are there peak times when there could be a long wait for them or are the waits usually similar regardless of the time?
> 4. Are there magic shots that are especially popular and do constantly see substantial waits?
> 5. Do all M&G have a photopass photographer (not counting roaming characters)?



The One Day Memory Maker is a separate post:  Post #8

1.  Correct, you need to have photographer take a photo.
2.  Correct
3.  Depends on crowd level
4.  Again, crowd level.  Hatbox Ghost comes to mind
5.  Yes


----------



## Pdollar88

Dwarves out at 6:14.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

LucyBC80 said:


> You can say that again. Back in 2014 I start es the party melting in my costume and by the end of the night I had to buy a sweatshirt to brave the cold front of October 31st. So yeah. Like my pal Scar like to stress, be prepared!



Good grief! I’m so focussed on the idea that it will be hot in Orlando that I hadn’t given much thought to what to do if it gets cold. I’m glad I posted - you guys may well have saved me from a miserably chilly end to our trip!


----------



## FoxC63

@Pdollar88 does this party seem more crowded compared to Saturday?  Might be too early to tell?


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> @Pdollar88 does this party seem more crowded compared to Saturday?  Might be too early to tell?


Too early for me to tell. The day crowds and crowds as I walked from Liberty Sq to Storybook seemed comparable.


----------



## dachsie

cindyfan said:


> Thanks to those that also "don't get Hocus Pocus"!  I never cared for the movie either.... I think the HP castle show is very good, but the show previous to HP (back in 2014?) was MUCH BETTER!
> We will be sure to see the show this year but it's because one of our favorites is the "Shadow Man" Dr Facilier!!!


so, I will probably shock you all but I have no clue where Oogie Boogie or Dr Facilier come from.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> so, I will probably shock you all but I have no clue where Oogie Boogie or Dr Facilier come from.


----------



## MPLsDad

dachsie said:


> so, I will probably shock you all but I have no clue where Oogie Boogie or Dr Facilier come from.



Oogie is the villain from Nightmare Before Christmas and Dr. Facilier is the villain from Princess and the Frog.


----------



## FoxC63

*The Nightmare Before Christmas* - Oogie Boogie / *The Princess and the Frog* - Doctor Facilier (commonly known as the Shadow Man)


----------



## FoxC63

MPLsDad said:


> Oogie is the villain from Nightmare Before Christmas and Dr. Facilier is the villain from Princess and the Frog.



Oh, you beat me!


----------



## FoxC63

@Pdollar88 saw the weather for Orlando, it says the temps "feel like" 103°, how you doing?


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> @Pdollar88 saw the weather for Orlando, it says the temps "feel like" 103°, how you doing?


It is definitely hot.

I was feeling really weird outside at Jack and Sally. Better now that I’ve had water and am inside the Dwarves tent. Thank you for asking!


----------



## dachsie

Well heck - I guess I haven't watched Princess and the Frog enough - I have that one.  Never saw Nightmare before Christmas.  I did watch Hocus Pocus recently - I enjoyed it


----------



## Dentam

dachsie said:


> Never saw Nightmare before Christmas.



 You need to watch it before your trip!  I wish they did the overlay at HM like they do in Disneyland.  It is SO COOL!


----------



## FoxC63

My husband and son think _The Nightmare Before Christmas_ has nothing to do with Halloween... that's why I've never met Jack & Sally!


----------



## Pdollar88

Dwarves 5:45ish to 6:53.

No signature card from them


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m not the person you quoted, but I have been trying not to “spoil” too much of the WDW shows and rides by watching them on YouTube. Which makes sense for stuff I’m excited about, like fireworks, and makes absolutely zero sense when I’m talking about stuff I don’t want to see anyway!


I don’t either. I like seeing things for the first time when I’m there. Definitely see the show even though you don’t like Hocus Pocus. I’m sure it will be great. I’ll be seeing it for the first time too and am planning on the midnight show just because we use every minute of our time at the parties and that seems like a great ending.


----------



## Dentam

momto3boysillbe said:


> I don’t either. I like seeing things for the first time when I’m there. Definitely see the show even though you don’t like Hocus Pocus. I’m sure it will be great. I’ll be seeing it for the first time too and am planning on the midnight show just because we use every minute of our time at the parties and that seems like a great ending.



That was my strategy as well and I felt it was the perfect way to end the party!


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Dwarves 5:45ish to 6:53.
> 
> *No signature card* from them



Ugh!  How did I manage to get that wrong on the Character List pdf.  Sorry all!  Pooh & Gang has the signature card NOT the Dwarfs.


----------



## Rich M

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Good grief! I’m so focussed on the idea that it will be hot in Orlando that I hadn’t given much thought to what to do if it gets cold. I’m glad I posted - you guys may well have saved me from a miserably chilly end to our trip!



Don't you worry.  Disney has a fine selection of coats for your shopping needs should you get cold


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> Don't you worry.  Disney has a fine selection of coats for your shopping needs should you get cold


Cha-Ching!


----------



## Pdollar88

Minnie 6:55-7:20.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Cha-Ching!



We have found this out the hard way more than once.  My son had to leave our trip early for an interview for a job when we went in December.  He did the luggage check at the hotel and I drove him to the airport.  As I was leaving the airport I got a call from my son and he said his interview was cancelled and asked if he could stay.  I told him to go ask Southwest and see what they say.  They let him change to the same flight as us but couldn't get his luggage back as it went ahead on a previous flight (Didn't know this was possible).  So I had to take him to Disney Springs to get him some clothes and ended up spending like $200 on Under Armor clothes for him. Guess who bought those.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Minnie 6:55-7:20.



Wow, only 25 minutes total for Minnie Mouse.  Not bad!


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m so nervous waiting for my character photos to appear. Come on, come on.


----------



## FoxC63

It's getting darker outside...


and you know who comes out to play?


----------



## Pdollar88

Goofy 7:21-7:35


----------



## Pdollar88

Cruella right beside Carousel.

Met in like 2 minutes.


----------



## Pdollar88

Pdollar88 said:


> Cruella right beside Carousel.
> 
> Met in like 2 minutes.



It won’t let me upload my photo. Sorry you all.


----------



## Pdollar88

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m so nervous waiting for my character photos to appear. Come on, come on.


Yeaaaah. Seven Dwarves isn’t showing up. Should have handed them my phone. Rookie mistake.

Lightning and rain starting. Waiting for Tarzan in rain location.


----------



## Chelley00

Anyone else here tonight and think it’s just stupid crowded?   We’ve done at least 20 parties, some in Halloween night, and this is by far the most crowded we’ve ever seen it.  Space is a 45 minute wait.  We’ve been here since noon and we haven’t seen space get over 20 minutes until the party.  

I know the weather isnt helping but it was impossible to walk in Frontierland at all.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Yeaaaah. Seven Dwarves isn’t showing up. Should have handed them my phone. Rookie mistake.
> 
> Lightning and rain starting. Waiting for Tarzan in rain location.



What a drag!  Did not see the rain & lightning coming at all.  Sorry buddy, hopefully it won't last long.  Please let me know if Tarzan & gang sign autographs.  Thanks!


----------



## Araminta18

Pdollar88 said:


> Yeaaaah. Seven Dwarves isn’t showing up. Should have handed them my phone. Rookie mistake.
> 
> Lightning and rain starting. Waiting for Tarzan in rain location.



Ooh, sorry about the rain!   But please let us know how long the rain is for Tarzan and if they sign!


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> The One Day Memory Maker is a separate post:  Post #8
> 
> 1.  Correct, you need to have photographer take an photo.
> 2.  Correct
> 3.  Depends on crowd level
> 4.  Again, crowd level.  Hatbox Ghost comes to mind
> 5.  Yes



Thank you! Couple more questions if you don't mind... 

1. In order for the pics to show up on my MDE account, does it have to be my card that is scanned by the photographer or can anyone with an MDE profile on my account scan their card? Not sure how that works.

2. Someone on an earlier post mentioned that magic shots took several days to show up in their MDE account. Is this the case with other photographs or are they more instant?

Thanks again!


----------



## Pdollar88

Araminta18 said:


> Ooh, sorry about the rain!   But please let us know how long the rain is for Tarzan and if they sign!



I’m not sure they’re coming out. Maybe they can’t make it to their rain location.


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> Thank you! Couple more questions if you don't mind...
> 
> 1. In order for the pics to show up on my MDE account, does it have to be my card that is scanned by the photographer or can anyone with an MDE profile on my account scan their card? Not sure how that works.
> 
> 2. Someone on an earlier post mentioned that magic shots took several days to show up in their MDE account. Is this the case with other photographs or are they more instant?
> 
> Thanks again!



You with all your questions! 

1.  You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $69.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.

Once this has been done you are set to go.  Everyone should be able to have photos taken.  Photographers should scan from Magicbands.

2.  It happens all the time, some MS are posted right away and others take more time.  In regards to other photos those typically show up right away.  Please note, you need to aware of which photos are taken.  Some do get lost and if you do not keep track you might miss it.

Memory Maker One Day “entitlement window” *begins at 6:00 a.m. Eastern Time* on the day to which you plan to apply the entitlement and ends at 5:59 a.m. Eastern Time on the following day. 

If it were me, I'd get a photo taken asap that way you're not trying to figure it out during the party. 

There are PhotoPass locations at all four parks, from my understanding you should be able to see your photos there.  Though I will admit, I never had to deal with that.


----------



## Pdollar88

Chelley00 said:


> Anyone else here tonight and think it’s just stupid crowded?   We’ve done at least 20 parties, some in Halloween night, and this is by far the most crowded we’ve ever seen it.  Space is a 45 minute wait.  We’ve been here since noon and we haven’t seen space get over 20 minutes until the party.
> 
> I know the weather isnt helping but it was impossible to walk in Frontierland at all.


 I think the rain is just driving everyone that would normally be crowded in the hub out into the park.

I’m getting back in line for the dwarves. I want that photo and none of the outdoor characters I was looking for are meeting. 

CM says 30-45 minute wait.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m not sure they’re coming out. Maybe they can’t make it to their rain location.



Tarzan & Gang have a 'Rain location"?  Where is that located?


----------



## dachsie

Chelley00 said:


> Anyone else here tonight and think it’s just stupid crowded?   We’ve done at least 20 parties, some in Halloween night, and this is by far the most crowded we’ve ever seen it.  Space is a 45 minute wait.  We’ve been here since noon and we haven’t seen space get over 20 minutes until the party.
> 
> I know the weather isnt helping but it was impossible to walk in Frontierland at all.


Since so many rides are down the crowds are not as dispersed as they normally would be as well as characters that aren't meeting


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> Tarzan & Gang have a 'Rain location"?  Where is that located?



The CM said it’s not guaranteed that they’ll meet in the rain. But if they do, it’s under the Skipper Canteen rotunda. Right across from their normal meet.


----------



## Disneylover99

Anybody at home going to watch the livestream of the parade from Disney parks blog tonight at 9:25pm? 

For those of you who are there.....it's always a drag when it rains on your parade. 
Sorry about that!


----------



## kingagdar

Been waiting for jack and sally since 5pm. Been at least an hour since they went inside and no update from cm’s
Edit. Coming out at 8:50 should see by 9pm. (4hours later)kids are super happy, got some trick or treating in while waiting. Hope the parade is still on later!


----------



## Disneylover99

kingagdar said:


> Been waiting for jack and sally since 5pm. Been at least an hour since they went inside and no update from cm’s


Ouch. That's harsh!


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> You with all your questions!
> 
> 1.  You need to have at least one photo in your PhotoPass account, that's how the system knows to select and limit you to that one specific day. On the MDE app, tap on the three bars at the top left of the screen. Select "PhotoPass" (NOT Memory Maker) and then choose a photo. The next screen will give you three options: 1. Unlimited downloads of Your Vacation Photos for $169.00, 2. Unlimited downloads of Your Photos for This Day for $69.00 and 3. Unlimited downloads of This Photo for $14.95. Choose the *second option* and make sure the date you want is the one that is listed.
> 
> Once this has been done you are set to go.  Everyone should be able to have photos taken.  Photographers should scan from Magicbands.
> 
> 2.  It happens all the time, some MS are posted right away and others take more time.  In regards to other photos those typically show up right away.  Please note, you need to aware of which photos are taken.  Some do get lost and if you do not keep track you might miss it.
> 
> Memory Maker One Day “entitlement window” *begins at 6:00 a.m. Eastern Time* on the day to which you plan to apply the entitlement and ends at 5:59 a.m. Eastern Time on the following day.
> 
> If it were me, I'd get a photo taken asap that way you're not trying to figure it out during the party.
> 
> There are PhotoPass locations at all four parks, from my understanding you should be able to see your photos there.  Though I will admit, I never had to deal with that.



Sorry about all the questions! This was literally sprung on me about 4 hours ago so I'm frantically trying to work pictures into our itinerary before we leave on Thursday. I hate you had to copy all that from the magic shot post because I read it from your last reply LOL! My main question was about how to link the photos to MDE but it sounds like any card linked to my MDE can be scanned by the photographer to get them on my account (we don't have magicbands).

I think we'll play it by ear and take magic shots as available so long as the wait isn't bad. We're mainly getting MM to make life easier for DW so she can be in most of the pictures. Any magic shots would just be a bonus.

Thanks again! I think I'm done with the questions, but no promises!


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> Sorry about all the questions! This was literally sprung on me about 4 hours ago so I'm frantically trying to work pictures into our itinerary before we leave on Thursday. I hate you had to copy all that from the magic shot post because I read it from your last reply LOL! My main question was about how to link the photos to MDE but it sounds like any card linked to my MDE can be scanned by the photographer to get them on my account (we don't have magicbands).
> 
> I think we'll play it by ear and take magic shots as available so long as the wait isn't bad. We're mainly getting them to make life easier for DW so she can be in most of the pictures. Any magic shots would just be a bonus.
> 
> Thanks again! I think I'm done with the questions, but no promises!



  I'm sure more will post when they see your questions especially about using cards and not Magicbands.  Sorry, I just do not have the knowledge to help you with this.  I'll keep an eye here and will update the One Day.


----------



## FoxC63

5 more minutes...

#DisneyParksLIVE: Watch ‘Mickey’s Boo-To-You’ Halloween Parade Live Tonight at 9:25 p.m. ET

Link:  https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-sunday-sept-9/comment-page-1/#comment-183710


----------



## FoxC63

Pairing during the rain...



Location:  Minnie and Goofy will move under cover by the Storybook Circus train station.


----------



## ame6405

I was wondering if anyone knew if the Seven Seas treasure hunt is open during the party and if it is, is it the same as a regular day or does it have a special twist (like the Sorcerer cards)? It's not listed on the map, but the undercover tourist party guide for 2018 lists it as an open attraction.


----------



## Pdollar88

Well I ended up waiting again - this time during party time - for the dwarves after getting a photo earlier that wasn’t showing up. I know it can take up to 48 hours, but some of my others haven’t showed up or were able to be found by guest services.

Wait for dwarves the second time: 8:35-9:26

Photos showed up instantly the time.


----------



## FoxC63

Nick & Judy Conga Line? 

Woof!  Main Street at 9:25pm


----------



## LucyBC80

Rich M said:


> Don't you worry.  Disney has a fine selection of coats for your shopping needs should you get cold


Don’t I know it... not once ladies and gentlemen, oh no, I fell down for the the same trick TWICE.


----------



## FoxC63




----------



## FoxC63

Does it look crowded?  9:36pm


----------



## Spaghetti Cat

I feel like it's pretty crowded. I can't imagine going to one of these things to ride rides, some of the other stuff that's going on is pretty cool though.


----------



## Haley R

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m so excited! We are meeting up with 4 groups of family and friends while we are there, so basically a week each, including some that we haven’t seen in many years. My husband and I are WDW newbies, as are 2 of the 4 families we are meeting, so it should be interesting, but a lot of fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe I need a back up plan in case it is too hot for my costume.


That sounds awesome! You’ll have so much fun!


----------



## kingagdar

Disneylover99 said:


> Ouch. That's harsh!


In line for Elvis stitch. Another hour down but we’ve gone into the laugh floor twice for more candy. At least it’s air conditioned!


----------



## Pdollar88

Lotso 9:32-9:47. He signed.


----------



## Pdollar88

Back in line for Tarzan 9:50. CMs are actually here now so I think they’ll be out. Will report if they sign.


----------



## Roy Disney

Just watched a live stream of Boo to You Parade. View was from Main Street. Crowds looked very low. 
Just a single row of people on the sidewalk with no body behind them. 
Hopefully it will be like this when we go.


----------



## Disneylover99

Roy Disney said:


> Just watched a live stream of Boo to You Parade. View was from Main Street. Crowds looked very low.
> Just a single row of people on the sidewalk with no body behind them.
> Hopefully it will be like this when we go.



The crowds on Main Street during the Parade looked low to me too.


----------



## FoxC63

Roy Disney said:


> Just watched a live stream of Boo to You Parade. View was from Main Street. Crowds looked very low.
> Just a *single row of people on the sidewalk with no body behind them*.
> Hopefully it will be like this when we go.



I think you should look again:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-a-spooktacular-celebration.3665880/page-434#post-59720365"]Post #8675[/URL].  This was taken during the live streaming.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> The crowds on Main Street during the Parade looked low to me too.



Agree, it wasn't bad.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Roy Disney said:


> Just watched a live stream of Boo to You Parade. View was from Main Street. Crowds looked very low.
> Just a single row of people on the sidewalk with no body behind them.
> Hopefully it will be like this when we go.



We were at MK until 5:45 and crowds were not heavy at that time. We left before the party.

We went to Epcot for the rest of the night, but there was a fairly intense lightning storm most of the evening, so I'm sure that kept many people away ftom the party as well. Between about 6:30 and 8:30 there was a lot of strong cloud to ground lightning.

We are going to the party on Tuesday and I'm hoping for clear skies.


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> I think you should look again:  Post #8675.  This was taken during the live streaming.


Looks to me to be at least 5 deep


----------



## Disneylover99

FoxC63 said:


> I think you should look again:  Post #8675.  This was taken during the live streaming.


That picture looks more crowded than footage from the live streaming. I also saw just single rows of people in some areas.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

FoxC63 said:


> It's getting darker outside...
> View attachment 349718
> 
> and you know who comes out to play?
> View attachment 349719



Where does Vampirina meet?


----------



## MimiDee905

Sorry if this has been said already...but can anyone tell me where to get my wristband for the party if we will already be in MK that day? I remember there being places inside the park last year...but can’t find any info for this year. 
But then again, if I have to go up to Main Street to get my treat bag and the first trick or treat trail maybe I should just go all the way up front anyway?


----------



## FoxC63

These were from the live streaming, see the red circle.  This photo is when Tinkerbell's float was passing and I brightened the photo.


----------



## FoxC63

Happyinwonerland said:


> We were at MK until 5:45 and crowds were not heavy at that time. We left before the party.
> 
> We went to Epcot for the rest of the night, but there was a fairly intense lightning storm most of the evening, so I'm sure that kept many people away ftom the party as well. Between about 6:30 and 8:30 there was a lot of strong cloud to ground lightning.
> 
> We are going to the party on Tuesday and I'm hoping for clear skies.



She does not meet.  She dances!

*Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam Dance Party*
New this year featuring some of your favorite Disney Junior Characters, including Doc McStuffins & Timon!
*Location:* Storybook Circus
*Hours: 7 p.m. - 12 

This post has been edited.  Dance party lasts until 12.*


----------



## ilovecraigandcooper

Vampirina only dances until 10:00? I was thinking it was midnight, I need to rework my itinerary, vampirina is a must for my little!!! Lol


----------



## monique5

MimiDee905 said:


> Sorry if this has been said already...but can anyone tell me where to get my wristband for the party if we will already be in MK that day? I remember there being places inside the park last year...but can’t find any info for this year.
> But then again, if I have to go up to Main Street to get my treat bag and the first trick or treat trail maybe I should just go all the way up front anyway?



See Post #1 - Wristband Locations


----------



## Pdollar88

Pdollar88 said:


> Back in line for Tarzan 9:50. CMs are actually here now so I think they’ll be out. Will report if they sign.


No Photopass photographers for Tarzan and friends. All three sign.

Wait: 9:50-10:10.


----------



## Pdollar88

Hocus Pocus show delayed due to the weather. Super glad I came on Friday since it was my number 1 priority for the entire trip.

Edit: it’s cancelled. Intense frowny face. So much for the last show being empty - I think it’ll be the only one offered, if the stage dries enough.


----------



## kyomagi

im guessing all this rain has a lot to do with the hurricane ya?  i never seen it thunderstorm this many days in a row in september, i hope october is good


----------



## Pdollar88

Pdollar88 said:


> Hocus Pocus show delayed due to the weather. Super glad I came on Friday since it was my number 1 priority for the entire trip.
> 
> Edit: it’s cancelled. Intense frowny face. So much for the last show being empty - I think it’ll be the only one offered, if the stage dries enough.



Okay, the rain show was still really fun. It’s a much shortened version - but the Sanderson sisters and villains still appear. Loved it - Go Disney!


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> No Photopass photographers for Tarzan and friends. All three sign.
> 
> Wait: 9:50-10:10.



I've not them yet.  That's not normal right, there's always PhotoPass photographers?


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> Yeaaaah. Seven Dwarves isn’t showing up. Should have handed them my phone. Rookie mistake.
> 
> Lightning and rain starting. Waiting for Tarzan in rain location.





Chelley00 said:


> Anyone else here tonight and think it’s just stupid crowded?   We’ve done at least 20 parties, some in Halloween night, and this is by far the most crowded we’ve ever seen it.  Space is a 45 minute wait.  We’ve been here since noon and we haven’t seen space get over 20 minutes until the party.
> 
> I know the weather isnt helping but it was impossible to walk in Frontierland at all.



Would you say the rain and lightning started around 8pm?


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> Would you say the rain and lightening started around 8pm?


Yes, that sounds about right.


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> I've not them yet.  That's not normal right, there's always PhotoPass photographers?


They said “we don’t have Photopass photographers at this location.” I don’t remember if they had them or not on Friday.


----------



## Pdollar88

Caved and just bought an Oogie popcorn bucket at the hub popcorn cart.


----------



## Livelovedance

Pdollar88 said:


> Hocus Pocus show delayed due to the weather. Super glad I came on Friday since it was my number 1 priority for the entire trip.
> 
> Edit: it’s cancelled. Intense frowny face. So much for the last show being empty - I think it’ll be the only one offered, if the stage dries enough.





Pdollar88 said:


> Okay, the rain show was still really fun. It’s a much shortened version - but the Sanderson sisters and villains still appear. Loved it - Go Disney!


I’m confused... was the Hocus Pocus show cancelled or shortened?


----------



## Pdollar88

Livelovedance said:


> I’m confused... was the Hocus Pocus show cancelled or shortened?


They announced that it was cancelled but that something else would happen. So the Sanderson sisters and villains came out. Not the full show. 

Apparently they run the shortened version if it’s too wet to do the full show but not actively raining.


----------



## Livelovedance

Pdollar88 said:


> They announced that it was cancelled but that something else would happen. So the Sanderson sisters and villains came out. Not the full show.
> 
> Apparently they run the shortened version if it’s too wet to do the full show but not actively raining.


Thank you, that makes so much more sense now lol!


----------



## Pdollar88

I’m in the second row for the last show. Have a feeling it’ll be delayed past midnight.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> I’m in the second row for the last show. Have a feeling it’ll be delayed past midnight.



Sorry buddy, that stinks!  When did it stop raining around 9pm? So a brief shower?


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> Sorry buddy, that stinks!  When did it stop raining around 9pm? So a brief shower?



I think 9 is about right when it stopped. Can’t be positive as I was waiting for dwarves.


----------



## FoxC63

Disneylover99 said:


> That picture looks more crowded than footage from the live streaming. I also saw just single rows of people in some areas.



I noticed that too on the right side of Main Street.  There wasn't many people seated as far as I could tell.  I cut out Tinkerbell & her float because people here did express they wanted to see things first hand.  Again, this is an image from the live streaming, the image has been brightened but nothing else.


----------



## Nhebron

We attended the party tonight.  Started out rough with the rain but ended up OK.  Rode space mountain (25 min wait), 7DMT (30 min) and tea cups (20).  Splash mountain and BTMRR were walk-ons, so we rode them a couple of times each.  Buzz
Light year had short wait but I think that was due to rain and some rides being shutdown.  Lots of trick or treating.  Longest wait was for Tigger and gang (40 minutes @ 11:15pm).  Did not watch the parade, fireworks, or shows.  My son doesn't have the attention span for it.  Overall it was an OK night.  best part was having a bus pull up right as we got to the platform and not having to stand on that long ride back to the restort.


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Would you say the rain and lightning started around 8pm?



It was actually a bit before 8pm, prob closer to 740ish.

I'll try to post a full report tomorrow but we freakin owned this party as our Harry Potter gang (5yrs old - 63 yrs old lol)

It felt crowded most of the night, and the rain sucked, but we improvised well. Very successful imo.

Don't believe those Main St live shots either btw, it was definitely more crowded but no where near how the first couple of parties seemed imo.


----------



## AcusTwinhammer

My report for tonight, Sept 9.

I'm DVC, so got in at 2pm. Park was pretty dead. Watched the 2pm parade, did a round of Sorcerer's, rode Buzz, Carousel, Jungle Cruise, Splash, Big Thunder, Haunted Mansion plus ate dinner before 6pm.

Saw the clouds rolling in, so I hit 7DMT to try and beat the storm--35 minute wait listed, was closer to 25. Then I hit Space Mountain, it was listed at 40, but was actually 30, thunderstorm started when I was there. Rain itself wasn't all that heavy, but it was enough to close outdoor meetings and lightning closed a lot more. Peoplemover had a line (!), I decided if I'm going to wait in a line, I'll just do Buzz again. Wait was shorter than I thought, only about 10 minutes, so I decided to head over to Pirates.

Pirates was interesting--line out the building, listed at 35 minutes, but it ended up being way, way shorter. But oddly, the extra overlay stuff was gone--no extra cast members for the ride. What I did notice was that it was loading from both sides--which I don't remember from previous parties, I wonder if, because everything else was down, they pulled people off the overlay and used them to open up the second side? Or maybe they just ditched the changes.

Decided to go ahead and watch the first parade from Frontierland since it wasn't particularly packed. Rain stopped before the parade started (though no Horseman since it was still wet), so rode Big Thunder after the parade.

Then decided to go ahead and meet the Gravediggers, only about 5 groups in the line. Hadn't really thought about anything to say until I got in line, best I came up with was to say "I guess it's my time to go" when they came to get me, and "I've always been told to be nice to people on the way up, because you never know who's going to lower you down." I like to think they laughed on the inside. Or at least groaned.

10-minute warning for fireworks came after that, I had no problems finding a good place in the Hub (with the caveat that I am a single guy, so I'm not trying to find a place for strollers or scooters).

Hit a few more rides and started the serious candy collecting after that, finished with the Midnight Hocus Pocus show--not crowded there at all, if anyone was anywhere past the Partner's statue, it looked like it was pretty much by choice.

My verdict--rain made things dicey, came too late for anyone to change attendance plans, and if it messed up meet and greet plans I could see it throwing a big kink in the night. With that in mind, though it didn't feel crowded outside of the rain times, and ride waits were consistently way less than posted wait times. My luggage scale says a little over 6 pounds of candy, my pedometer says a little under 20K steps, overall a good night.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Pdollar88 said:


> It is definitely hot.
> 
> I was feeling really weird outside at Jack and Sally. Better now that I’ve had water and am inside the Dwarves tent. Thank you for asking!


Dwarves tent??are they meeting in a different spot than before and are they near the Disney junior dance party?


----------



## PrincessMamma4

ilovecraigandcooper said:


> Vampirina only dances until 10:00? I was thinking it was midnight, I need to rework my itinerary, vampirina is a must for my little!!! Lol


Where did u see that she only dances until 10??This is a must for my little one too!!


----------



## Livelovedance

AcusTwinhammer said:


> Pirates was interesting--line out the building, listed at 35 minutes, but it ended up being way, way shorter. But oddly, the extra overlay stuff was gone--no extra cast members for the ride. What I did notice was that it was loading from both sides--which I don't remember from previous parties, I wonder if, because everything else was down, they pulled people off the overlay and used them to open up the second side? Or maybe they just ditched the changes.


That is strange. For the record, at the first party they used both sides, with no rain, and still had the overlay. I wonder why they didn’t have it last night.


----------



## Best Aunt

SquashBanana said:


> Someone on an earlier post mentioned that magic shots took several days to show up in their MDE account. Is this the case with other photographs or are they more instant?



There was no delay in my Magic Shots from the party appearing in my account.  I was at the first party.



MimiDee905 said:


> But then again, if I have to go up to Main Street to get my treat bag and the first trick or treat trail maybe I should just go all the way up front anyway?



You do not have to go to the Bypass at the front of the park to get a treat bag.  I got a treat bag at one of the trick or treat trails.  If you want to be able to say you hit every trick or treat trail, I guess you would have to go there.  It would be easier to just hit a different trail more than once if you are going for quantity.


----------



## PixieT78

Mobile ordering question - we’re looking to try the Munster (?) burger they have at Cosmic Rays for the party. Is it available to mobile order before 7, if our planned pickup is after 7?


----------



## dachsie

PixieT78 said:


> Mobile ordering question - we’re looking to try the Munster (?) burger they have at Cosmic Rays for the party. Is it available to mobile order before 7, if our planned pickup is after 7?


I thought I saw somewhere it was available starting at 6pm


----------



## Pdollar88

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Dwarves tent??are they meeting in a different spot than before and are they near the Disney junior dance party?



They’re where Minnie and Daisy meet during the day.


----------



## Vala

Pdollar88 said:


> They said “we don’t have Photopass photographers at this location.” I don’t remember if they had them or not on Friday.



The Tarzan gang had no Photopass last year either when I attended the party.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I love hearing the play by plays of everyone's parties! So thank you.

The write ups are very good too


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Pdollar88 said:


> They’re where Minnie and Daisy meet during the day.



Do you mean Pete's Silly Sideshow?


----------



## Pdollar88

Happyinwonerland said:


> Do you mean Pete's Silly Sideshow?


Yes.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

These updates from people throughout their evening are hugely helpful - thank you for taking the time to do that!


----------



## Nhebron

My party photos still haven't showed up.  I sent a missing photo request.  I will be quite upset if they don't appear.  In retrospect I think it is always a good practice to have a cast member use your phone so there is a back-up.  Hindsight I guess.


----------



## amalone1013

AcusTwinhammer said:


> Pirates was interesting--line out the building, listed at 35 minutes, but it ended up being way, way shorter. But oddly, the extra overlay stuff was gone--no extra cast members for the ride. What I did notice was that it was loading from both sides--which I don't remember from previous parties, I wonder if, because everything else was down, they pulled people off the overlay and used them to open up the second side? Or maybe they just ditched the changes.


They loaded from both sides at the 9/3 party, with the overlay going. Strange.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Nhebron said:


> My party photos still haven't showed up.  I sent a missing photo request.  I will be quite upset if they don't appear.  In retrospect I think it is always a good practice to have a cast member use your phone so there is a back-up.  Hindsight I guess.



That’s so upsetting - I would be incredibly annoyed too. Hopefully they turn up, and thanks for the warning to the rest of us to use our own camera too. Fingers crossed that your photos can be found!


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Pdollar88 said:


> The CM said it’s not guaranteed that they’ll meet in the rain. But if they do, it’s under the Skipper Canteen rotunda. Right across from their normal meet.



Are there standard rain locations for the M&G?


----------



## SLamott1973

will be attending in October and looking forward to our 2nd MNSSHP, we watched the live stream on FB last night and I noticed the grave diggers didnt have on makeup...is this a change? DH stated...well it is a not so scary party lol! I just thought it was odd


----------



## ilovecraigandcooper

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Where did u see that she only dances until 10??This is a must for my little one too!!



Someone a couple pages back mentioned she leaves at 10:00. That’s the only place I’ve seen that and it says the party goes to 12:00 so I’m not sure? Does anyone else know??


----------



## PixieT78

dachsie said:


> I thought I saw somewhere it was available starting at 6pm



That woud be great!  Thank you!


----------



## Pdollar88

VTHappyGirl said:


> Are there standard rain locations for the M&G?


For Tarzan, the standard seems to be the Skipper Canteen rotunda. Line was still there when I returned, but CM moved us over to their normal spot.

Also told while waiting for Minnie that if it rains, she will move under cover by the Storybook Curcus train station and meet with Goofy.


----------



## yulilin3

what have been the wait times for Pooh and Friends later in the party? Did I read correctly that Piglet does not come out with them on the first set?
My DD and her BF got gifted tickets for this Fridays party and are dressing up as Christopher Robin and Pooh.


----------



## Best Aunt

yulilin3 said:


> what have been the wait times for Pooh and Friends later in the party? Did I read correctly that Piglet does not come out with them on the first set?
> My DD and her BF got gifted tickets for this Fridays party and are dressing up as Christopher Robin and Pooh.



One person reported that Piglet did not come out right away -- I assumed it was a problem with Piglet at that time, not the norm.  I'm sure someone else will report .


----------



## Pdollar88

Best Aunt said:


> One person reported that Piglet did not come out right away -- I assumed it was a problem with Piglet at that time, not the norm.  I'm sure someone else will report .


Piglet was only 1-2 minutes late on Friday. I don’t think it’s the norm.


----------



## LoganBrown1990

SLamott1973 said:


> will be attending in October and looking forward to our 2nd MNSSHP, we watched the live stream on FB last night and I noticed the grave diggers didnt have on makeup...is this a change? DH stated...well it is a not so scary party lol! I just thought it was odd


I noticed that too! I could have sworn they were wearing makeup in the Instagram stories I've been watching all season long, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Best Aunt

LoganBrown1990 said:


> I noticed that too! I could have sworn they were wearing makeup in the Instagram stories I've been watching all season long, but I could be wrong.



@LoganBrown1990 was replying to@SLamott1973's comment about the grave diggers lack of makeup.

Here are my photos from the first party.  They were definitely wearing make-up, but not scary make-up.

Actually, now that I look at the photos, one of them was kinda hot.


----------



## FoxC63

SLamott1973 said:


> will be attending in October and looking forward to our 2nd MNSSHP, we watched the live stream on FB last night and I noticed the grave diggers didnt have on makeup...is this a change? DH stated...well it is a not so scary party lol! I just thought it was odd



My husband said the same thing.  No makeup.  He also noticed the Pirate dancers were using mops instead of flags.


----------



## Pdollar88

Nhebron said:


> My party photos still haven't showed up.  I sent a missing photo request.  I will be quite upset if they don't appear.  In retrospect I think it is always a good practice to have a cast member use your phone so there is a back-up.  Hindsight I guess.


Yes, I agree! I told the CM I’d just rely on the Photopass photographer for the dwarves. First photo still hasn’t shown up. Happy I went back a second time and got a phone photo and a successful Photopass photo.

My magic shots from the Friday party took maybe 1 day to show up.


----------



## Pdollar88

Best Aunt said:


> @LoganBrown1990 was replying to@SLamott1973's comment about the grave diggers lack of makeup.
> 
> Here are my photos from the first party.  They were definitely wearing make-up, but not scary make-up.
> 
> Actually, now that I look at the photos, one of them was kinda hot.


LOL! That made me chuckle. Definitely thought they were a little hot.


----------



## FoxC63

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Where did u see that she only dances until 10??This is a must for my little one too!!



*Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam Dance Party*
New this year featuring some of your favorite Disney Junior Characters, including Doc McStuffins & Timon!
*Recently added*: Vampirina
*Location:* Storybook Circus
*Hours: *7 p.m. - 12 a.m.

It's on the party map!


Sorry @ilovecraigandcooper , I must have made a typo when the info came out.


----------



## TNGirlwCamera

I meant to post the other night that we got the Hatbox Ghost magic shot. I wasn't sure if anyone had posted where it is (this thread goes so fast). It's across from Memento Mori, up against the fence for the riverboat. The photographer has a place set up for you to sit with a black background. Turned out to be a fun shot! 

Sorry if this has already been reported.


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> For Tarzan, the standard seems to be the Skipper Canteen rotunda. Line was still there when I returned, but CM moved us over to their normal spot.
> 
> Also told while waiting for Minnie that if it rains, she will move under cover by the Storybook Curcus train station and meet with Goofy.


----------



## amalone1013

Best Aunt said:


> @LoganBrown1990 was replying to@SLamott1973's comment about the grave diggers lack of makeup.
> 
> Here are my photos from the first party.  They were definitely wearing make-up, but not scary make-up.
> 
> Actually, now that I look at the photos, one of them was kinda hot.





Now that you mention it...  just don't tell my husband 


Here are ours from the 9/3 party, definitely had makeup on. I was in trouble for not making a serious face with them.


----------



## Amy11401

FoxC63 said:


> My husband said the same thing.  No makeup.  He also noticed the Pirate dancers were using mops instead of flags.


Maybe no makeup and mops due to rain?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

The gravediggers shall henceforth be known as the 'hot gravediggers'.


----------



## Best Aunt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The gravediggers shall henceforth be known as the 'hot gravediggers'.



Love it!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Don't believe those Main St live shots either



Cannot help you with that.  It's not rocket science on how to use the "Print Screen" feature on a computer during a live streaming.


----------



## FoxC63

Amy11401 said:


> Maybe no makeup and mops due to rain?



I think they had makeup on but maybe not as much?  Plus the live stream was very dark.  The mops were a clever touch.

Original photo


Brighter image


----------



## FoxC63

Where do Donald and Daisy go when it's raining?  



Perfect photo, maybe they don't know either.


----------



## FoxC63

TNGirlwCamera said:


> I meant to post the other night that we got the Hatbox Ghost magic shot. I wasn't sure if anyone had posted where it is (this thread goes so fast). It's across from Memento Mori, up against the fence for the riverboat. The photographer has a place set up for you to sit with a black background. Turned out to be a fun shot!
> 
> Sorry if this has already been reported.



Thank you!  Yes, Magic Shots & Props and locations have been listed on the Magic Shot thread:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856"]Post #10[/URL]


----------



## ilovecraigandcooper

FoxC63 said:


> *Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam Dance Party*
> New this year featuring some of your favorite Disney Junior Characters, including Doc McStuffins & Timon!
> *Recently added*: Vampirina
> *Location:* Storybook Circus
> *Hours: *7 p.m. - 12 p.m.
> 
> It's on the party map!
> View attachment 349859
> 
> Sorry @ilovecraigandcooper , I must have made a typo when the info came out.




You're good!!!! I'm glad it sounds like she'll be there all night!!! Vampirina is our fav !!!


----------



## FoxC63

During the live streaming they also announced _Nick & Judy Zootopia Party Patrol_* conga line*?  Is that new?  Have they been doing this since the first party?  I know they ask guests to join in and dance but I didn't know it was a conga line.  Sounds fun!


----------



## Nhebron

yulilin3 said:


> what have been the wait times for Pooh and Friends later in the party? Did I read correctly that Piglet does not come out with them on the first set?
> My DD and her BF got gifted tickets for this Fridays party and are dressing up as Christopher Robin and Pooh.


We waited 40 minutes and got in line after 11pm.  Still waiting for my photopass pics to show up.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Nhebron said:


> We waited 40 minutes and got in line after 11pm.  Still waiting for my photopass pics to show up.



I’m surprised that Pooh et al are so popular even by that time of night. I guess it’s a result of the new movie? 

I hope your pics turn up soon.


----------



## LynnTH

Question for you guys.  Going to the party on October 21.  Going for a short trip over MEA School break.  So, getting in late October 16 staying at a Seaworld Hotel and hitting Seaworld on the 17th. Then doing a 3 day cruise and getting back on the 21st.  We are staying at the Swan for the 1 night. So do not have Magic Bands.  I have the printout with my Halloween Tickets on them.  Will we get a card or something to use the fastpasses I have booked from 4-6?


----------



## famy27

Was anyone at the 9/7 party? Someone is claiming that there were FPs available during the party after 7:00. I wanted to know if anyone can verify or debunk this?


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> During the live streaming they also announced _Nick & Judy Zootopia Party Patrol_* conga line*?  Is that new?  Have they been doing this since the first party?  I know they ask guests to join in and dance but I didn't know it was a conga line.  Sounds fun!


It's  pre parade entertainment, only happens on main street from the jewelry store down to town square.  It's happened for the past couple of years


----------



## Roxyfire

famy27 said:


> Was anyone at the 9/7 party? Someone is claiming that there were FPs available during the party after 7:00. I wanted to know if anyone can verify or debunk this?



It's unlikely. Even if there were a glitch, the CMs wouldn't be letting people redeem them or let people through the line unless they were specifically using that FP line due to less crowds. I'd bet anything they were confused but I was not there so with Disney tech and MDE's weirdness lately, anything is possible.


----------



## Livelovedance

FoxC63 said:


> During the live streaming they also announced _Nick & Judy Zootopia Party Patrol_* conga line*?  Is that new?  Have they been doing this since the first party?  I know they ask guests to join in and dance but I didn't know it was a conga line.  Sounds fun!


It was a conga line at the first party. After they did their routine they invited guests up to dance/join the conga line! It was cute!


----------



## FoxC63

famy27 said:


> Was anyone at the 9/7 party? Someone is claiming that there were FPs available during the party after 7:00. I wanted to know if anyone can verify or debunk this?





Roxyfire said:


> It's unlikely. Even if there were a glitch, the CMs wouldn't be letting people redeem them or let people through the line unless they were specifically using that FP line due to less crowds. I'd bet anything they were confused but I was not there so with Disney tech and MDE's weirdness lately, anything is possible.



I wonder if a ride shuts down were people given "anytime" pass?


----------



## dachsie

LynnTH said:


> Question for you guys.  Going to the party on October 21.  Going for a short trip over MEA School break.  So, getting in late October 16 staying at a Seaworld Hotel and hitting Seaworld on the 17th. Then doing a 3 day cruise and getting back on the 21st.  We are staying at the Swan for the 1 night. So do not have Magic Bands.  I have the printout with my Halloween Tickets on them.  Will we get a card or something to use the fastpasses I have booked from 4-6?


Take your printouts to guest services to get cards to scan at the gates


----------



## Roxyfire

FoxC63 said:


> I wonder if a ride shuts down were people given "anytime" pass?



Yeah, perhaps that's it. An anytime FP from a ride closure earlier in the day. It's not one of those well known things so its very possible someone may not notice or understand what it is but assume it's for the party.


----------



## MommatoLandE

FoxC63 said:


> *Storybook Circus Disney Junior Jam Dance Party*
> New this year featuring some of your favorite Disney Junior Characters, including Doc McStuffins & Timon!
> *Recently added*: Vampirina
> *Location:* Storybook Circus
> *Hours: *7 p.m. - 12 a.m.
> 
> It's on the party map!
> View attachment 349859
> 
> Sorry @ilovecraigandcooper , I must have made a typo when the info came out.


They must have just changed it because I think it did say 7-10!  I remember seeing that when making our plans.


----------



## jjj4

Nhebron said:


> My party photos still haven't showed up.  I sent a missing photo request.  I will be quite upset if they don't appear.  In retrospect I think it is always a good practice to have a cast member use your phone so there is a back-up.  Hindsight I guess.


Hope they turn up soon. I remember how worried I was when the magic shots from the party we went to on 31 August didn't show up for a couple of days, especially when regular ones taken after the party did show up almost instantly.


----------



## jjj4

amalone1013 said:


> They loaded from both sides at the 9/3 party, with the overlay going. Strange.


They loaded from both sides at the 31 August party too, along with the overlay happening.


----------



## LynnTH

dachsie said:


> Take your printouts to guest services to get cards to scan at the gates



Ok. Thanks. I do this before we go inside?


----------



## dachsie

LynnTH said:


> Ok. Thanks. I do this before we go inside?


Yes - you can do it at any guest services location - you could even run over to the one by the IG at EPCOT


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Cannot help you with that.  It's not rocket science on how to use the "Print Screen" feature on a computer during a live streaming.



Lol I don't doubt their validity, hard to argue a picture. I just think with rain and uncertainty if parade would start on time up until about 12-20 min prior or so due to the storm, so the crowds weren't dispersed well. Frontierland and Liberty Square were alot more crowded than I have seen in the past. Maybe that was coincidence though, I don't know. We got a front row 10 min prior to it starting by the river bypass, but that's just bc I know where we can sometimes sneak in lol.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

LynnTH said:


> Ok. Thanks. I do this before we go inside?



You also don’t only need to do it the day of the party, if it suits you to do it earlier.

I bought tickets as gifts for a friend of a friend, and I was told that, because I don’t have them on MDE, I had to take the ticket printout to any guest service window, any time between now and the party. So they do seem to be very flexible, which is nice.


----------



## brockash

famy27 said:


> Was anyone at the 9/7 party? Someone is claiming that there were FPs available during the party after 7:00. I wanted to know if anyone can verify or debunk this?


We were there.  We didn't try using/getting fastpasses after 6, but I know all the rides we went on after 6 had the fastpass lines closed, so I can't imagine.


----------



## Dentam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> The gravediggers shall henceforth be known as the 'hot gravediggers'.



 Now I'm sorry I missed them last Monday!  I only saw them from a distance leaving the area before the parade started.


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> Dwarves 5:45ish to 6:53.
> 
> No signature card from them


The dwarfs don’t hand out cards.


----------



## Cluelyss

Pdollar88 said:


> The CM said it’s not guaranteed that they’ll meet in the rain. But if they do, it’s under the Skipper Canteen rotunda. Right across from their normal meet.


That’s where they met in the rain last year, too.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> I've not them yet.  That's not normal right, there's always PhotoPass photographers?


Not with Tarzan and crew.


----------



## K&T

This website was immensely helpful for me in planning our itinerary for last night's MNSSHP, so I am going to leave a report for everyone who is curious about the 9/9/18 party. Disclaimer: The only party-specific experiences that interested us were trick-or-treating and the Headless Horseman, so this post has no info about meet & greets, magic shots, overlays, or the Hocus Pocus show.

I grew up very near Disney World and went there often as a kid. For me now, it's all about the nostalgia. This was only the third time I've been in MK since I've been an adult. My family's last time at MK was 13 years ago. Family is me (42), husband (52), and son (19). Last time my son was at MK, he was only 6, and I have been wanting to take him back for years. The cost of three Florida resident adults attending the Halloween party last night was around $140 cheaper than the three of us attending the lowest-tier regular day at MK, so that sealed the deal for me. I did research and decided that we would likely get more done in eight hours at MNSSHP than in twelve hours on a regular day, and I loved the idea of not having the sun beating down on us the whole time we were there.

We drove up from South Florida yesterday morning, ate lunch at Blaze in Disney Springs at 1:00, got doughnuts for later from Erin McKenna's bakery, got Dole Whips from Marketplace Snacks, did a little bit of looking around, and then drove to MK. 

Our receipt for parking says we arrived at 2:34. We got our party entrance tickets at the TTC with no wait just by showing the CM my ID and the credit card we had used to make the purchase. I had forgotten to print out the confirmation email with the barcode (d'oh!), and I was having trouble finding the email on my phone, but the CM said he didn't need it anyway (phew!). (For everyone who doesn't already have a MagicBand, the "ticket" that they give you is actually plastic and credit-card-sized with an RFID chip. You just touch your card to the Mickey icon on the entrance gate to the park and to every ride that you have a FastPass for.)

A ferry was already waiting at the dock at the TTC, so we opted to take the ferry instead of the monorail. We arrived at the MK gates at 3:20, and the lines at some of the event entrances were already at least 50 deep. There was no cover, and it was insanely hot. However, there was an entrance where no one was standing yet between where the crowds were already lined up and the DVC entrance to the right. I walked over, asked a cast member if that one was going to open and was told yes, so we waited there in partial shade pressed up against the rope while most of the rest of the sheep kept lining up in the longest lines farther to the left. At about 3:55, our entrance opened, and we were literally the first people let in for the party (other than DVC, of course). We were getting our wristbands while other entrances hadn't even opened yet. So, the message here is that, if it says "Event Entrance" over a gate, it's going to open for the party, and you don't need to line up behind everyone else just because there's already a line there. Also, please make sure to take water with you if you plan to arrive early and wait in the line at the entrance. It was pretty brutal yesterday.

We had booked FastPasses for Thunder Mountain from 3:30 to 4:30, Haunted Mansion from 4:30 to 5:30, and Jungle Cruise from 5:30 to 6:00. I bought the tickets for the party only three weeks ago, so FastPasses for Seven Dwarfs Mine Train were no longer available and, at that time, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad was not yet listed on the Disney website as being open for the party. A couple days later, BTMR was added to the list of attractions that would be open, and after reading this forum, I saw that FastPasses for BTMR weren't necessary since there's never a wait for that ride during the party. So, in the end, we decided not to use our BTMR FastPasses so that we could get to Haunted Mansion sooner and without rushing. We picked up trick-or-treat bags, watched the band playing in the Hub for a few minutes, went to four locations for smashed coins (a nice cheap souvenir), and then entered the Haunted Mansion FP line right at 4:25.

After Haunted Mansion, we walked over to Tomorrowland and went to two more locations for smashed coins since they were both closing at 6:00 (Mickey's Star Traders and Merchant of Venus). Then, we did Carousel of Progress (because nostalgia) since it was closing at 6:00 to become a trick-or-treat location.

After Carousel of Progress, we walked to Adventureland for Jungle Cruise which was closing at 6:00 also to become a trick-or-treat location. Even with our FastPasses, we still had a bit of a wait. We had a great skipper and a nice ride, but the line of boats queued up to unload at the dock at the end of our cruise was pretty long. Don't know if that's normal or not. After Jungle Cruise, we went to Pirates of the Caribbean at around 6:15 because we were not at all interested in seeing it with the live actors; we just wanted to experience it as it normally is. No line at all; walked right on. We hadn't seen any of the Jack Sparrow additions because the last time we were there was in 2005. Don't know how I feel about them other than they looked very much like Johnny Depp...so, smokin' hot compared to the rest of the animatronic men in MK.

After Pirates, we walked to Frontierland and got right on Thunder Mountain without a wait. Then, back to Fantasyland, another smashed coin on the way, and to Friar's Nook for a dinner of vegan brats and tots at 6:45. Had seen online that they served 1.5 of the vegan brats per order so that the brats ran the whole length of the pretzel bun. Not the case for us. We were just given one brat per person, so there was about an inch of brat-less bun on each end. That was a little disappointing. Also, the amount of sauerkraut on each order was ridiculously different: a ton on one, a nice amount on another, and hardly any at all on the third. But, we evened it out ourselves. The brats did absolutely taste great. While we were eating, the announcement for the beginning of the party was broadcast, and the party-specific music started. Cruella came out and walked around between the carousel and the Fantasyland stone gate between 7:00 and 7:10 or so. We ate our doughnuts from Erin McKenna's for dessert and then headed into the Fantasyland expansion.

We checked the wait at Mine Train, and it was too long, so we walked to Tomorrowland, watched Mike and Sully dance for a few minutes, and then rode the People Mover. While we were on the People Mover, we noticed that the Speedway had closed, so I checked the WDW Expedition app on my phone (I have a Windows Nokia phone, and the My Disney Experience app is only available for iPhone and Android) and saw that all the outdoor rides had closed. We started seeing lightning and hearing thunder, and it began raining right when we got off the People Mover about 7:45, so we headed directly across the street to Buzz Lightyear. No wait there either. After Buzz, we put on ponchos and trick-or-treated for the first time at the Carousel of Progress. We were getting tokens because we are vegans, so we wanted the allergy-free candy (most, but NOT all, of which is vegan).

After that, we walked back to the Fantasyland expansion, which we had never seen all of before, and got LeFou's Brews with no wait at Gaston's Tavern at 8:34. We drank them inside by the fireplace since it was still raining. They were amazing, but really, really, REALLY cold. Like liquid-nitrogen cold. Between the three of us, we got brain-freezes, chest-freezes, and belly-freezes. Then, we rode Under the Sea with no wait (bonus trick-or-treat stop at the exit of that ride), and when we got out, my app said 7DMT had reopened, so we rushed over, but the line was already 35-45 minutes by the time we got there (supposedly), so instead we trick-or-treated at Ariel's Grotto and the Fantasyland RR station. Then, we took the shortcut back to Tomorrowland alongside the train tracks, and the path was blissfully deserted. We got smashed coins at Light & Power and, at around 9:40, my husband and son entered the line for the Speedway and waited about 12-15 minutes to get their cars.

At about 10:05, we suddenly remembered that the fireworks would be happening soon and that we had planned to get floats at the Plaza Parlor to have while watching the fireworks. Figured there would be a line out the door, but there was no line at all. Got floats within five minutes, then walked outside a couple minutes before the fireworks started. Hub was extremely crowded, and we stood behind the grassy spot north of Casey's Corner. Lots of people in front of us, so not an unobstructed view of the castle, but we all found the fireworks and castle projections underwhelming. Maybe it was the cloud-cover or maybe there wasn't enough of a breeze to move the smoke, but most of the fireworks kind of got lost in the haze.

After fireworks, we walked back through Adventureland to trick-or-treat and caught a glimpse of Jack Sparrow singing "Sweet Child of Mine" to a bewildered kid. After the LeFou's Brew and half a Coke float, I really needed something salty to balance the sweet, so I got a little box of popcorn, and it was totally stale. Probably just the humidity. We then hit the trick-or-treat spots in Frontierland and rode Splash Mountain with no wait (and with our ponchos on so that we wouldn't get soaked). After that, it was almost time for the second parade to begin. I knew the Headless Horseman wouldn't be riding because the streets were wet, and honestly, that was the most disappointing part of the whole night for us, but it was completely out of our control, so we didn't dwell on it. From reports here, and because it had been raining earlier, I had really expected the park to have emptied out by that time, but that was not the case at all. We had planned to watch the first half of the parade from Frontierland and then rush to ride Haunted Mansion again right after seeing the Haunted Mansion float in the parade so that we'd beat the crowds that were watching the second half of the parade. But, we could not find a good spot anywhere in Frontierland or Liberty Square to watch the parade; the whole area was completely packed. We decided to forget the parade and just headed straight for Haunted Mansion. There was no line at all, and we walked right up to the doors and were the only ones standing there. Got in immediately. 

After Haunted Mansion, we got another smashed coin, and then we looked in Memento Mori briefly and got a very cool postcard (the only Halloween-ish postcard in the MK). Then, we turned in half our tokens at the Liberty Square Ticket Office to get whatever vegan stuff they had. I asked for the Enjoy Life chocolate cookies and was told that they weren't giving out any more that night because they were "rationing them until we get our next shipment from the company." Asked if Town Square Theater would have any and was told no. Minor disappointment was squelched when the CM handed me my trick-or-treat bag nearly loaded to the top with vegan chocolate.

Headed back toward Adventureland, passing Jack and Sally in the gazebo on the way while Jack was serenading a little girl, and then we climbed the Swiss Family Treehouse. It was very cool to be the only ones at that attraction. Beautiful view of the castle 3/4 of the way up. When we got back down, it was midnight, so we headed for the front of the park while the Hocus Pocus show started at the Castle.

We got our party-exclusive Sorcerers cards in front of the Firehouse. (Even though it was past midnight when we got up there, and the Firehouse had already closed, a couple CMs were still outside handing out cards.) Then, we took our remaining tokens to Town Square Theater and asked if they had the Enjoy Life chocolate cookies. THEY DID! Woot! But, they only gave us one bag each (BOOOOO!). But, we got a little bit more candy there (less than half of what we'd gotten at the Liberty Square Ticket Office with the same number of tokens, which was fine with us because we already had plenty).

The line for the express monorail looked pretty long so, using advice I'd gotten here, we just hopped on a resort monorail with no wait. By the time we got to our car, it was already 12:45. Got back home to South Florida a little over three hours later, sorted candy, and hit the hay.

All in all, it was a great day/night, and I'm very glad we did it. It was much better, in my opinion, than spending a sweltering day in the park waiting in long lines. The rain wasn't great, probably especially for people waiting in character meet & greet lines or people who were almost at the front of the line for 7DMT when it closed, but it didn't bother us too much. I would really have liked more time to get on 7DMT, but it just wasn't in the cards for last night. I also would've loved to see the Cadaver Dans, but we missed them, too. I kind of wanted to ride It's a Small World (because nostalgia again), but my husband and son didn't want to, and I'm really glad we didn't end up taking the time for that (there was no wait, but it's a long ride). We also missed the Winne-the-Pooh and Peter Pan rides, but none of us were really dying to see either of those.

We did 12 of the 14 trick-or-treat stops with barely a wait at any of them and got way more candy than we ever wanted with only 14 tokens each (a couple places gave us two tokens). We got every smashed coin that we wanted even though some of the places with coin press machines close at 6:00 on party nights. (Plan accordingly, if you want these as souvenirs.) Other minor disappointments were that the Headless Horseman didn't ride in front of either parade (but I understand completely and wouldn't have wanted the horse to slip on the wet street), and it was much too crowded in Frontierland to catch the first half of the last parade as we had planned.

If you have any questions at all about anything that isn't clear here, please do not hesitate to ask. I would be happy to help anyone because I got lots of help here in the couple weeks leading up to our visit. I will check for questions for the next couple days, and then I'll be logging off here until our next trip (in another 13 years, probably! Hah!). Thanks to everyone!


----------



## Ohanaof3

I have a question to anyone who has attended the party. 
I am debating getting a one day Memory Maker for the party. 
My goal is to take advantage of short character M&G or magic picture lines if we see them. I may even direct my kids to get a pic if they decide not to go on a ride. 
If anyone had MM at the party, was it easy to get more than 4 pics without it taking a huge chunk of the party time?


----------



## FoxC63

K&T said:


> 9/9/18 party. Arrived at the MK gates at 3:20, and the lines at some of the event entrances were already at least 50 deep. There was no cover, and it was insanely hot. However, there was an entrance where no one was standing yet between where the crowds were already lined up and the DVC entrance to the right. *I walked over, asked a cast member if that one was going to open and was told yes, so we waited there in partial shade *pressed up against the rope while most of the rest of the sheep kept lining up in the longest lines farther to the left. *At about 3:55, our entrance opened, and we were literally the first people let in for the party (other than DVC, of course). We were getting our wristbands while other entrances hadn't even opened yet. So, the message here is that, if it says "Event Entrance" over a gate, it's going to open for the party, and you don't need to line up behind everyone else just because there's already a line there. *Also, please make sure to take water with you if you plan to arrive early and wait in the line at the entrance. It was pretty brutal yesterday.



 *THANK YOU!!!  *

​


----------



## FoxC63

jjj4 said:


> Hope they turn up soon. I remember how worried I was when the magic shots from the party we went to on 31 August didn't show up for a couple of days, especially when regular ones taken after the party did show up almost instantly.



If you're still at WDW they have Photopass locations at all four parks.  They can take care of you there.


----------



## FoxC63

Ohanaof3 said:


> I have a question to anyone who has attended the party.
> I am debating getting a one day Memory Maker for the party.
> My goal is to take advantage of short character M&G or magic picture lines if we see them. I may even direct my kids to get a pic if they decide not to go on a ride.
> If anyone had MM at the party, was it easy to get more than 4 pics without it taking a huge chunk of the party time?



I have not been at the party this year but I did attend Oct 31, 2017 which was sold out.  I can tell you that when the midnight showing of Hocus Pocus was playing Photopass Photographers were lined up on Main Street.  These have the lowest waits I have ever seen and we went from one to another and asked each photographer if they could take two different kinds of Magic Shots which they did.  We had one, or two guests in front of us all four times.  See the red dots?, Big, bang boom!



Here's one you can get prior to the start of the party - this area does get busy because later in the evening you can get the grave diggers animated video which is very nice.


----------



## jjj4

FoxC63 said:


> If you're still at WDW they have Photopass locations at all four parks.  They can take care of you there.


Thanks for that advice but thankfully they showed up. It was just the Magic Shots that took some time to hit our account.


----------



## jjj4

Ohanaof3 said:


> I have a question to anyone who has attended the party.
> I am debating getting a one day Memory Maker for the party.
> My goal is to take advantage of short character M&G or magic picture lines if we see them. I may even direct my kids to get a pic if they decide not to go on a ride.
> If anyone had MM at the party, was it easy to get more than 4 pics without it taking a huge chunk of the party time?


We attended our first ever party on 31 Aug and found the lines for magic shots and photopass photographers generally were very small, 2 families in front of us, if that, so we ended getting more pics than we thought we would. Can't comment on M&G pics as all the queues we came across we're longer than we were willing/ds is able to wait. Exception being Mickey Mouse in the Town Square Theatre.


----------



## Best Aunt

Ohanaof3 said:


> I am debating getting a one day Memory Maker for the party.
> My goal is to take advantage of short character M&G or magic picture lines if we see them. I may even direct my kids to get a pic if they decide not to go on a ride. If anyone had MM at the party, was it easy to get more than 4 pics without it taking a huge chunk of the party time?



You should be able to get magic shots without a long line, but you need to know where those photographers are.  It's pretty easy to find photographers in front of the castle, but that will only get you two of the magic shots.  I assume there is a list on Page 1 telling you where to find the rest.

As for character lines, some seem to have very long lines all of the time (Jack & Sally, Moana).  Some have fairly long lines most of the time (Seven Dwarfs, Pooh & Friends) but people have reported short lines at times -- I think it's luck.  I haven't seen enough reports to say that if you go at a particular time the line will be short.  

I thought going during the first parade would be a good idea but it wasn't (Elvis Stitch).  I thought getting in a line before the party started would be a good idea but it wasn't (Gaston & Belle didn't start until official party opening time, and Gaston chats a lot with each guest).  

Some characters do not have photographers with them so no Photopass photos (Cruella, and also Cinderella's stepsisters, I believe).

Cinderella and Elena continue to meet in their regular spot after the park closes to day guests at 6:00.  I stopped by between 6:30 and 7:00 and there was no line.


----------



## Pdollar88

I feel silly. My original 7 Dwarves photo showed up late last night, after I got back home. It did take a full 36 hours to show up, as the CM said it could take up to 48.

So I met the Dwarves twice in one night At least I can check that one off and do other meets next time.

Trying not to kick myself too much for spending an extra 45 minutes waiting for them again instead of doing other meets.


----------



## Best Aunt

Pdollar88 said:


> I feel silly. My original 7 Dwarves photo showed up late last night, after I got back home. It did take a full 36 hours to show up, as the CM said it could take up to 48.
> 
> So I met the Dwarves twice in one night At least I can check that one off and do other meets next time.
> 
> Trying not to kick myself too much for spending an extra 45 minutes waiting for them again instead of doing other meets.



Don't feel bad.  What if the original picture never showed up?  What if it showed up but it wasn't a good photo?  You can't get that photo on a normal park day, so if you wanted it, it's good that you made sure that you got it.


----------



## Pdollar88

Best Aunt said:


> Don't feel bad.  What if the original picture never showed up?  What if it showed up but it wasn't a good photo?  You can't get that photo on a normal park day, so if you wanted it, it's good that you made sure that you got it.


Thank you! That’s some nice perspective. I would have been super upset if it hadn’t shown up. Also, the first Photopass photographer from before the party officially started took more shots (4), while the second (different) photographer took 2.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I know this has been addressed somewhere in this thread, but:

If we get to the party early, what time can we pick up our wrist bands and go through the special party entrance? We totally missed the special entrance last year and would like to see it this year.


----------



## Best Aunt

Happyinwonerland said:


> I know this has been addressed somewhere in this thread, but:
> 
> If we get to the party early, what time can we pick up our wrist bands and go through the special party entrance? We totally missed the special entrance last year and would like to see it this year.



The Bypass should be open from 4:00 pm to 6:00 pm.  Some people have reported it opening a little earlier and others have reported it staying open a little later.

I don't know what happens if you are already in the park at 4:00 pm (having entered with an Annual Pass or by using a day on a regular ticket) and you want to go through the Bypass.  I don't know if you can go through the Bypass if you are already in the park, or if you have to exit the park and go back in through the tap posts (touch posts?  whatever those things are called at the entrance)  dedicated to people entering with party tickets.


----------



## dachsie

Happyinwonerland said:


> I know this has been addressed somewhere in this thread, but:
> 
> If we get to the party early, what time can we pick up our wrist bands and go through the special party entrance? We totally missed the special entrance last year and would like to see it this year.


You can pick up you wristband at 4pm at several locations.  Then you could move to the front to go thru the bypass.  You can probably get it at the bypass as well, just not sure how


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Is there a list for the magic shots anywhere?


----------



## yulilin3

Mambo Junkie said:


> Is there a list for the magic shots anywhere?


First page has all the information


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Costume is pretty much done! My main concern was heat, but I’m confident I’ll be alright  The vest itself is as light as air. I’m wearing a UV, breathable long sleeve, scrub-type pants, and the boots are pretty dang comfortable. I even have a braided headband in my hair! I’ll be at the Oct 2 party. If I can survive wearing Rey’s arm bands and gauntlets in May, this will be a breeze. Lol


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Looks good! We are doing an Alice in Wonderland theme. So far, lol


----------



## monique5

Mambo Junkie said:


> Is there a list for the magic shots anywhere?



Post #1 - Magic Shots


----------



## jsmla

Could someone explain the bypass to me?  My first FP (Buzz Lightyear) is for 3:10-4:10.  What would be the quickest way to get to Buzz?  I have other no plans for that day and can arrive at the MK as early as needed.

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

Mambo Junkie said:


> Is there a list for the magic shots anywhere?





yulilin3 said:


> First page has all the information



There is a thread called "*Magic Shots - Current Listings*" which I maintain year round.  It includes all four parks and more here's the link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/"]Magic Shots - Current Listings[/URL]

"*2018 MNSSHP Magic Shots & More*" which is on Post #10 of the thread, includes everything being offered during the party and locations.  Here's the direct link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/#post-57930856"]2018 MNSSHP Magic Shots & More - Post #10[/URL]


----------



## Mambo Junkie

FoxC63 said:


> There is a thread called "*Magic Shots - Current Listings*" which I maintain year round.  It includes all four parks and more here's the link:  Magic Shots - Current Listings
> 
> "*2018 MNSSHP Magic Shots & More*" which is on Post #10 of the thread, includes everything being offered during the party and locations.  Here's the direct link:  2018 MNSSHP Magic Shots & More - Post #10


Thank you!


----------



## FoxC63

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Costume is pretty much done! My main concern was heat, but I’m confident I’ll be alright  The vest itself is as light as air. I’m wearing a UV, breathable long sleeve, scrub-type pants, and the boots are pretty dang comfortable. I even have a braided headband in my hair! I’ll be at the Oct 2 party. If I can survive wearing Rey’s arm bands and gauntlets in May, this will be a breeze. Lol
> View attachment 350163



Pure sugar! Love it!


----------



## FoxC63

Pdollar88 said:


> I feel silly. My original 7 Dwarves photo showed up late last night, after I got back home. It did take a full 36 hours to show up, as the CM said it could take up to 48.
> 
> So I met the Dwarves twice in one night At least I can check that one off and do other meets next time.
> 
> Trying not to kick myself too much for spending an extra 45 minutes waiting for them again instead of doing other meets.



Do they look different, is the lighting better and your smile?  Which do you like best the first or the second?


----------



## Haley R

jsmla said:


> Could someone explain the bypass to me?  My first FP (Buzz Lightyear) is for 3:10-4:10.  What would be the quickest way to get to Buzz?  I have other no plans for that day and can arrive at the MK as early as needed.
> 
> Thanks!


The bypass opens around 4 pm. It’s a way for party guests to come into the park while day guests make their way out of the park. You can get your first treat bag here and take some pictures with props. Do you just have the party ticket for that day?


----------



## jsmla

Haley R said:


> The bypass opens around 4 pm. It’s a way for party guests to come into the park while day guests make their way out of the park. You can get your first treat bag here and take some pictures with props. Do you just have the party ticket for that day?



Just a party ticket, no regular admission at all.   I hadn't planned on going to WDW at all this trip but I'm weak!

Do you know where the entrance to the bypass is located?

Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

jsmla said:


> Just a party ticket, no regular admission at all.   I hadn't planned on going to WDW at all this trip but I'm weak!
> 
> Do you know where the entrance to the bypass is located?
> 
> Thanks!



*Bypass:*
Post #665 - Location
Post #2629 - Treat Bags
Post #2642 - Photo Opportunities


----------



## sherlockmiles

jsmla said:


> Just a party ticket, no regular admission at all.   I hadn't planned on going to WDW at all this trip but I'm weak!
> 
> Do you know where the entrance to the bypass is located?
> 
> Thanks!


I suggest reviewing post #1 for this thread.  It should answer most of your questions.


----------



## K&T

jsmla said:


> Could someone explain the bypass to me?  My first FP (Buzz Lightyear) is for 3:10-4:10.  What would be the quickest way to get to Buzz?  I have other no plans for that day and can arrive at the MK as early as needed.
> 
> Thanks!



Hi!

I am assuming that you only have a ticket for MNSSHP and that you won't be entering the park earlier than 4:00. I also don't know what night you will be attending or how busy it will be that night, so I am just going to assume it will be about as busy as our party was on Sunday night (9/9). We arrived at the MK gates at around 3:20, and lines had already formed to get in. Look for the shortest lines under the signs that say "Event Entrance." Every single event entrance will open no later than 4:00 (in our case, at 3:55). Most people were grouped together in a few lines in the center of the event entrances, but we found an entrance just left of the DVC entrance with absolutely no one waiting there. That is where we lined up. It will be brutally hot if you're going to be waiting at the entrance on a sunny day, so bring water and stay hydrated. If you are sensitive to the sun, an umbrella would be a great thing to have here because there is absolutely no shade.

After you enter with your ticket or MagicBand, a CM will put your MNSSHP wristband on your wrist for you. Walk into the park and keep to the right. Past Tony's Town Square Restaurant and before The Chapeau, you will see the bypass on your right and lots of CMs standing there to welcome you in. Proceed up the bypass pathway about 100 yards or so, and you will see CMs handing out trick-or-treat bags and then, a little farther up the bypass, you will get a starter pack of candy for your bag.

If you are going to Buzz Lightyear, just continue north on the bypass until you reach the end. Take a right, follow the path until you are in Tomorrowland, and Buzz will be on your right side. If you don't get to Buzz by 4:10, don't worry because you can use FastPasses up to 15 minutes late. If you end up running late to the park or if you end up having to stand in a long line at the entrance and don't get in right at 4:00, I would just wait until later in the evening for Buzz. We got on at around 7:50 with absolutely no wait, and I doubt there would be more than a 5 or 10 minute wait for Buzz at any point during the night unless you're there late in October.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Cluelyss

jsmla said:


> Just a party ticket, no regular admission at all.   I hadn't planned on going to WDW at all this trip but I'm weak!
> 
> Do you know where the entrance to the bypass is located?
> 
> Thanks!


The bypass entrance is just past Tony’s and will dump you out by the Tomorrowland Terrace restaurant. From there you can just loop around to Buzz!


----------



## Pdollar88

FoxC63 said:


> Do they look different, is the lightning better and your smile?  Which do you like best the first or the second?


LOL. I think I like the first set better. But I like them all.


----------



## Livelovedance

K&T said:


> After you enter with your ticket or MagicBand, a CM will put your MNSSHP wristband on your wrist for you. If you are right-handed, give them your left wrist and vice versa. I learned this the hard way.



My experience may no longer be the case, but when we went to the first party they were insistent on putting our wristbands on our right wrists. I only remember this because I held out my left, and the CM asked for my right and said it made it easier for the CMs when checking wristbands. It’s not a big deal, but I wanted to share my experience just in case!


----------



## K&T

Livelovedance said:


> My experience may no longer be the case, but when we went to the first party they were insistent on putting our wristbands on our right wrists. I only remember this because I held out my left, and the CM asked for my right and said it made it easier for the CMs when checking wristbands. It’s not a big deal, but I wanted to share my experience just in case!



Ooooohhh... Maybe I better edit my post then. I thought they would just put it on whatever arm you held out. Mine kept getting caught on everything all night, and it drove me crazy. I didn't pay attention to whether anyone had one on their left wrist or not. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> My experience may no longer be the case, but when we went to the first party they were insistent on putting our wristbands on our right wrists. I only remember this because I held out my left, and the CM asked for my right and said it made it easier for the CMs when checking wristbands. It’s not a big deal, but I wanted to share my experience just in case!





K&T said:


> Ooooohhh... Maybe I better edit my post then. I thought they would just put it on whatever arm you held out. Mine kept getting caught on everything all night, and it drove me crazy. I didn't pay attention to whether anyone had one on their left wrist or not. Thanks for letting me know!



Yep, it's been right wrists for years.


----------



## K&T

FoxC63 said:


> Yep, it's been right wrists for years.



Okay, sorry about that. I deleted those couple sentences from my post.


----------



## FoxC63

K&T said:


> Okay, sorry about that. I deleted those couple sentences from my post.



Your Post #8776 on page 439 totally rocks!  Thanks so much for the time and energy you took creating it.  People really need to read it!


----------



## RJstanis

My 9/9 Party Experience:

Summary from 4pm-12:30am (if you don't want to read my ramble lol):

Rides:
HM (FP)
7DMT (FP)
Hall of Presidents
Peter Pan (FP)
BTMR
Splash Mountain
Buzz Ranger Spin
Space Mountain (x2)

Characters:
Winnie the Pooh 4-some
Pirate Goofy
Minnie Witch
Donald and Daisy Pumpkin/Princess

Magic Shots:
Poison Apple
Hitchhiking Ghosts
Hatbox Ghost
Ghost Buggy Driver
Flaming Pumpkin
Headless Horseman

Halloween Activities:
Parade (1st one)
8lbs of Candy
Wishes while walking and stopping for finale in Hub
Party Orange Bird Card
Watched 3/4 of Hocus Pocus from afar while waiting for Main St/Hub Magic shots after midnight




I'll try not to be to wordy 

-Arrived at gates 3:40ish to really long lines at the gate. As another posted mentioned, should have been smarter and lined up at an empty turnstile to the left knowing they would open it up. By the time I realized it, it was too late as the masses shifted so we stayed put.

-It was Holy-50-gallons-of-sweat-hot-as-Hades hot on Sunday afternoon. We had enjoyed "milder" Florida temperatures all weekend so was not prepared for that. Should have had the cooling towels ready to go at that point

-Entered the park probably a little after 4pm? I think the gates opened at 3:55

-Overdramatic 5yr old was acting like he was about to pass out from heat so took him straight to bathroom to cool him off and give him a cooling towel. He was magically instantly better :rolls eyes:

-There was 2-3 CM out front of firehouse passing out Party Cards with zero line. We grabbed that and went inside and waited about 5 minutes for the general SOTMK packs of cards (only one computer working, so eventually they just gave us the packs without scanning bands)

- Walked down Main St since we didn't care for any of the bypass stuff and grabbed quick group picture and the Poison Apple Magic Shot @ 4:17p

-Haunted Mansion FP, wait time posted was 40 min at that point

-Walked to HoP (~4:50pm) for my dad and to cool off, but next show was in 25 min so we decided to use our next FP of 7DMT before it would expire at 5:30, and off the ride by 5:10p and walked back to HoP.

-Back to HoP and stood in the waiting area maybe 5 min and out of show approx 5:40p if I had to guess

-Used our 3rd FP for Peter Pan and out by 5:55pish

-Got in line for Pooh Characters around that time, they had not opened the queue yet so we lined up against the wall with the others. Around 6pm they opened up the queue and we were maybe 8 people ahead of the last people inside the actual queue at that point. Easy access to exit gate though, so I grabbed food at 6:04 at Cosmic Caseys.

The Muenster Burger was not available on the Mobile App but was available in person and the lines were short at 6:04p. I really liked the Muenster Burger btw.

-Brought the food back to my kids and Dad and they ate in line. My dad said the Photopass Photographer already at her post asked if my kids wanted pictures with the honey pot props and got some really great pictures of them at 6:17p My dad then decided to go put his costume of Dumbledore on after eating, and came back in line. Pooh and Co came out right on time. One group of 3 took a realllllllllllly long time of interacting with each character one at a time as one person of their party at a time, so that really ate some clock (One of those people didnt join their party until about 10 min prior to the meet, grrrrr, but I digress). When we got to the characters they announced that Pooh and Co had about 5 minutes before their break. Our photos are time stamped at 7:27p so makes sense. My dad wanted to do more photos but I told him we're not going to be one of those people lol

-Did Winnie the Pooh ride, since we were there, maybe 10-15min total wait and ride time. Line started at the bee track but moved quickly

-On way to ride Splash and BTMRR afterwards the rain and lightning picked up and sure enough, both were closed due to weather. We decided to try and do Pirates real quick since indoors, but everyone else had same idea and line was backed up to outside of the entrance, so we decided to just take a break under cover by the ToT line/Pecos backside and rest and grab a drink. Rain started to lighten so we attempted Splash again but still closed so decided to just do ToT trails by there which moved quickly. Ran through 2-3 times each and decided to do more ToT. Did Country Bears ToT, JC ToT, and then by Pirates ToT, and decided to attempt BTMRR/Splash one more time before giving up, even though still lightly raining...and success, BTMRR open and walk on! Never rode it in the dark, that made it more fun. Photo wasn't working though so didn't get that.

-Now it was 9pm and saw Frontierland pretty packed for parade so we found a front row spot by the River bypass and popcorn cart b/c ppl didn't realize where the tape had come off the wet ground. People then started to crowd those areas after us and they were asked to clear the path for bypass traffic, so we lucked out there.

-As soon as last float passed we made a bee-line down the bypass towards HM and did the Hitchhiking Ghost Magic Shot (9:36p) with one group in line, Hatbox Ghost with one group in line (9:39p), and then parade had passed so the masses came ah stampeding. We made it to the Buggy Driver Ghost in front of HM with about 8 groups in front of us (the HM Lantern shot had at least 15+ ppl at that point so we decided to skip) and line moved quickly (9:47p). On way out, each magic shot we had done had at least 10 groups of people at that point

-Planned on grabbing a Left Lawn Wishes spot in front of Caseys, but the kids said they'd rather risk missing fireworks for Splash. So we backtracked to ride Splash. On way back saw the Gravediggers had maybe 3 groups waiting to meet and they looked awesome! Unfortunately we didn't have the time to meet (originally planned to meet while waiting for parade). Also heard the Cadaver Dans outside of Country Bears and they sounded great as we slowly walked by them.

-Splash was open with zero wait and got drenched (first time ever for me to get that wet on that ride but was fine since we were already wet from rain). Wishes had just started as we were about to get off the log (photo tagged at 10:12p). There was CM passing out candy as you walked out.

-Bee-lined to Hub for the finale, but unfortunately didn't get a chance to really see the 180 deg fireworks which is my fav part but oh well.

-Went to Tomorrowland and walked on Buzz Lightyear ride (Stitch queue was passed the entrance btw). CM passing out candy as you walked out. (Lotso looked to have about 20 min wait) @ 10:37p

-Rode SM with about 5-10min wait, and absolutely loved it!!!! I still think it was a crappy way to promote an "overlay" but the ride was way better than the normal ride! Plus I got zero motion sickness that I normally get on that ride, so also a major plus. We were so excited when we got off the ride that a CM came up to us and asked if we would like to ride it again without waiting, so she escorted us through the CM bypass and put us right back on the ride again with zero wait, so definitely lucked out with some Disney Magic there!

-Took a quick 10 min break for bathroom/drink/snack. The popcorn cart in front of Space had both plenty of Oogey Boogie and Cauldron popcorn buckets with zero ppl in line @ 11:15p so I decided to take the plunge and got the Cauldron bucket.

-Walked to New Fantasyland, looked like Queen and Tweedles on break? and maybe 3 groups waiting to meet @ 11:30ish, I didn't see Alice or Hatter, I didn't check out 7 Dwarves line (met them 2 yrs ago) but that whole area was dead so I can't imagine it being long. We met Goofy with 2 ppl in front of us 11:40p, Minnie with no wait @ 11:44p, and Donald and Daisy with little wait @ 11:51p

-Hit the Train Station ToT trail, the Little Mermaid ToT trail, and almost made it to the Cosmic Rays ToT outside of Queen of Hearts and Tweedles but it was 12:01am and they shut the door as we walked up and apologized. The Queen and Tweedles were still meeting at that point btw, but I don't think there was another group waiting so was prob last meet.

-Did Flaming Pumpkin Magic Shot on Main St on way out 12:16am

-Did Headless Horseman Magic Shot in front at 12:25am. They had 3 photographers doing this magic shot at same time and each line had maybe 3 groups each.

So all and all it was a great success IMO, especially with the 1.5 hours of rain/lighting storm. Only thing we had to improvise b/c of weather and missed out on that we wanted to do was Pirates ride and Gravediggers M&G, but b/c of that we did ToT earlier than planned, and if we didn't, we wouldn't have gotten much candy. Tons of compliments from CM on our Harry Potter group and my crazy Dumbledore Dad but we still got minimal candy per ToT stop, even when we repeated lines. Definitely not the huge handfuls of old. Between the 4 of us, we still walked out with 8lbs of candy though so it went well. I tried to share info with parents that seemed to be lost and overwhelmed in lines and during parade to help out where I could (I'm typically not the most sociable). The rain definitely put a chink in the plans but I felt we improvised well and only missed 2-3 things else we were hoping to do. We ended up getting 95 photos/videos for the day and we did do the 1 day Memory Maker as this was our only Disney day (this was a Universal trip for us). FYI I couldn't get the 1-Day Memory Maker option to purchase on the webpage, only the advanced and last minute trip duration Memory Makers which was frustrating. Finally I was able to get it on the Disney App. Most photos were instantly added. Our Main St magic shots didn't get added until late last night and this morning, as well as our Splash and Space Mountain ones too. I did submit a Lost Photo form around 5pm yesterday though, so I don't know if that did it, or just coincidence.

Sorry for the wordy, but hopefully helps someone! I'm more than happy to answer any questions that I might be able to help with.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> My 9/9 Party Experience:
> 
> *I'll try not to be to wordy*



I kept scrolling and scrolling and scrolling down!


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> I kept scrolling and scrolling and scrolling down!



Lol, I should know myself better. I even tried to taddle on myself and still couldn't help myself


----------



## RJstanis

There I edited for those who's eyes haven't bled from reading it already lol


----------



## Thiago Acquaviva

@RJstanis GREAT POST! so much great info!
thanks for that! glad you guys had a great time!


----------



## RJstanis

I also grabbed the Halloween Drink Plan mug at Pop Century. The cups were gone by 11am on the weekend (there was 5 left when I got mine, and a family of 4 immediately took the last 4 after me at 11am), and the shelves were restocked with the normal cups shortly after. But there was tons of them yesterday all day before we left last night. Art of Animation had plenty yesterday too.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> My 9/9 Party Experience:
> 
> Poison Apple Magic Shot @ 4:17p
> 
> -Got in line for Pooh Characters around that time, they had not opened the queue yet so we lined up against the wall with the others. Around 6pm they opened up the queue and we were maybe 8 people ahead of the last people inside the actual queue at that point. Easy access to exit gate though, so I grabbed food at 6:04 at Cosmic Caseys.
> 
> The Muenster Burger was not available on the Mobile App but was available in person and the lines were short at 6:04p. I really liked the Muenster Burger btw.
> 
> -Brought the food back to my kids and Dad and they ate in line. My dad said the Photopass Photographer already at her post asked if my kids wanted pictures with the honey pot props and got some really great pictures of them at 6:17p
> 
> When we got to the characters they announced that Pooh and Co had about 5 minutes before their break. Our photos are time stamped at 7:27p so makes sense. My dad wanted to do more photos but I told him we're not going to be one of those people lol
> 
> -Now it was 9pm and saw Frontierland pretty packed for parade so we found a front row spot by the River bypass and popcorn cart b/c ppl didn't realize where the tape had come off the wet ground. People then started to crowd those areas after us and they were asked to clear the path for bypass traffic, so we lucked out there.
> 
> -Rode SM with about 5-10min wait, and absolutely loved it!!!! I still think it was a crappy way to promote an "overlay" but the ride was way better than the normal ride! Plus I got zero motion sickness that I normally get on that ride, so also a major plus. We were so excited when we got off the ride that a CM came up to us and asked if we would like to ride it again without waiting, so she escorted us through the CM bypass and put us right back on the ride again with zero wait, so definitely lucked out with some Disney Magic there!
> 
> -Did Headless Horseman Magic Shot in front at 12:25am. They had 3 photographers doing this magic shot at same time and each line had maybe 3 groups each.



AWESOME report!  

Poison Apple Magic Shot @ *4:17p*
The Muenster Burger was not available on the Mobile App but was available in person and the lines were short at 6:04p.
Pooh's M&G - Photopass Photographer already at her post asked if my kids wanted pictures with the *honey pot props* and got some really great pictures of them at 6:17p 
Now it was 9pm and saw Frontierland pretty packed for parade
SM - CM came up to us and asked if we would like to ride it again without waiting, so she escorted us through the CM bypass and put us right back on the ride again with zero wait, so definitely lucked out with some Disney Magic there!
Headless Horseman Magic Shot in front at 12:25am. They had *3 photographers *doing this magic shot at same time
Honey Pot Photo Prop?  I have not seen this before, can you post a photo please.  Good information!  Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> There I edited for those who's eyes haven't bled from reading it already lol



No, no no no no!  Do not change it.  It was perfect!  LOVED it as is.  Your personality really adds to the enjoyment of reading it.  Please do not change it!  I love your "crazy Dumbledore Dad"!   Fun report!


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> AWESOME report!
> 
> Poison Apple Magic Shot @ *4:17p*
> The Muenster Burger was not available on the Mobile App but was available in person and the lines were short at 6:04p.
> Pooh's M&G - Photopass Photographer already at her post asked if my kids wanted pictures with the *honey pot props* and got some really great pictures of them at 6:17p
> Now it was 9pm and saw Frontierland pretty packed for parade
> SM - CM came up to us and asked if we would like to ride it again without waiting, so she escorted us through the CM bypass and put us right back on the ride again with zero wait, so definitely lucked out with some Disney Magic there!
> Headless Horseman Magic Shot in front at 12:25am. They had *3 photographers *doing this magic shot at same time
> Honey Pot Photo Prop?  I have not seen this before, can you post a photo please.  Good information!  Thanks!



[GALLERY=] https://imgur.com/a/a9jXuho    [/GALLERY]

Edit: I forgot how to post images  but that link takes you to it.

I think the photographer just wanted to get some practice shots in? We actually have some really good shots from these, but I posted the one that was the furthest away so you can see its location. To the right of the storybook background and to the left of the ride queue


----------



## K&T

FoxC63 said:


> You're Post #8776 on page 439 totally rocks!  Thanks so much for the time and energy you took creating it.  People really need to read it!



Thank you! I hope it will be helpful to others even though we didn't do much of the Halloween-specific stuff. I also wrote it for myself so that we'd remember everything we did.   I appreciate you!!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> [GALLERY=]https://imgur.com/a/a9jXuho[/GALLERY]
> 
> Edit: I forgot how to post images  but that link takes you to it.
> 
> I think the photographer just wanted to get some practice shots in?



Thanks for sharing!  I thought it was like a button shaped honey pot that you hold like this...



Now I understand!


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I also grabbed the Halloween Drink Plan mug at Pop Century. The cups were gone by 11am on the weekend (there was 5 left when I got mine, and a family of 4 immediately took the last 4 after me at 11am), and the shelves were restocked with the normal cups shortly after. But there was tons of them yesterday all day before we left last night. Art of Animation had plenty yesterday too.



Those have been flying off the shelf!  Ebay $39.99 with 10 sold!  Darn things only cost *$18.99 plus tax.
*
Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Par...ndard-TRAVEL-RESORT-MUG-CUP-NEW-/273397927491


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Those have been flying off the shelf!  Ebay $39.99 with 10 sold!  Darn things only cost *$18.99 plus tax.*



That is just dumb and sad people do that (unless you won't be going before they stop selling the cups). I "almost" regretted buying it after I did since I have so many of the regular ones, and we do not drink much soda. But believe you me, we drank our $20 worth of soda/powerade in 2 days whether we wanted to or not lol. I could understand maybe $5 extra for time and effort to get, but twice the price is nuts.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Those have been flying off the shelf!  Ebay $39.99 with 10 sold!  Darn things only cost *$18.99 plus tax.
> *
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Par...ndard-TRAVEL-RESORT-MUG-CUP-NEW-/273397927491



Wow. We are getting 4 each on our next trip.  I was going to just give them away but maybe I should look at Ebay lol


----------



## RJstanis

Rich M said:


> Wow. We are getting 4 each on our next trip.  I was going to just give them away but maybe I should look at Ebay lol



lol


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> That is just dumb and sad people do that (unless you won't be going before they stop selling the cups). I "almost" regretted buying it after I did since I have so many of the regular ones, and we do not drink much soda. But believe you me, we drank our $20 worth of soda/powerade in 2 days whether we wanted to or not lol. I could understand maybe $5 extra for time and effort to get, but twice the price is nuts.



They're probably having a hard time getting 10 Popcorn buckets per Popcorn Cart now that a limit has been set.  Which btw, it's about time!


----------



## Livelovedance

RJstanis said:


> That is just dumb and sad people do that (unless you won't be going before they stop selling the cups). I "almost" regretted buying it after I did since I have so many of the regular ones, and we do not drink much soda. But believe you me, we drank our $20 worth of soda/powerade in 2 days whether we wanted to or not lol. I could understand maybe $5 extra for time and effort to get, but twice the price is nuts.


Especially when you’re paying $18.99 plus tax and getting soda with it! Double the price for half the product lol


----------



## FoxC63

Livelovedance said:


> Especially when you’re paying $18.99 plus tax and getting soda with it! Double the price for half the product lol



I forgot about that! Great point!


----------



## FoxC63

Wow!  It's 5pm tonight's party has already begun!


----------



## FoxC63

Looks like it started hot, hot hot!


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> Looks like it started hot, hot hot!
> View attachment 350242



I feel that pain lol. It cooled off by 6 on Sunday though at least (with the help of some little black rain clouds)


----------



## Roy Disney

Anyone know why Hall of Presidents and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor are closed for MNSSHP ?

What time will they be open until on a party day, 6:00 PM ?


----------



## Rich M

Roy Disney said:


> Anyone know why Hall of Presidents and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor are closed for MNSSHP ?
> 
> What time will they be open until on a party day, 6:00 PM ?



I believe they are trick or treat trails.


----------



## FoxC63

I have heard from a friend currently at the party via text, she was able to pick up the Oogie Boogie PC bucket at 5:41 at the hub location ONLY.  Also saw this on #MNSSHP



There is thunder.


----------



## FoxC63

I will update as soon as I hear more.  People are still in line for the Dwarfs.

Apparently the Jack & Sally started at 5pm but stopped the meet due to thunder and lightning.

The weather channel says it's raining and thundering until 6:56pm - I cannot confirm this with my friend.

6:38pm - So far no rain at WDW.


THIS POST HAS BEEN EDITED.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I keep watching the weather as we get neared to the start of October. Hope it drops about ten degrees or else my costume is going to be hot hot hot.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

What do we do for this in between time?  Lightning - everything is closed.  We'd have a drink but it's  MK....

The storms seem to be hitting later in the day  - 6-8 ish instead of 3-4 ish.


----------



## FoxC63

ILoveMyDVC said:


> What do we do for this in between time?  Lightning - everything is closed.  We'd have a drink but it's  MK....
> 
> The storms seem to be hitting later in the day  - 6-8 ish instead of 3-4 ish.



Indoor rides, stay away from the mountain rides those will be closed.  Indoor m&g, elvis stitch, princesses etc.  Also at 7pm go to the indoor Trick or Treat stations.


----------



## FoxC63

ILoveMyDVC said:


> What do we do for this in between time?  Lightning - everything is closed.  We'd have a drink but it's  MK....
> 
> The storms seem to be hitting later in the day  - 6-8 ish instead of 3-4 ish.



Are you there now?


----------



## Happyinwonerland

ILoveMyDVC said:


> What do we do for this in between time?  Lightning - everything is closed.  We'd have a drink but it's  MK....
> 
> The storms seem to be hitting later in the day  - 6-8 ish instead of 3-4 ish.



All the cool people are riding small world right now.


----------



## zeus12

Going to the 10/21 party. Party of 9 (5 year old, 10 year old, 2 seniors. Rest adults). So far this is what I have for our plan:


3:30-4:10  -  Park Entrance. Bypass. Get Sorcerer Card
3:30-4:30 - BTMR FP
4:30-5:30 - 7DMT FP
4:50-7:10 - Line up 7D. Take turns runing for food/snack. Buzz FP (5:30-6:00).
7:10-7:40 - Not sure what we have time for yet. Maybo Lotso? How early do we have to be at HP?
7:40-8:40 - Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
8:15-8:40 - Pirates
8:45-9:35 - Parade at 9:15. Watch from Country Bear Jamboree
9:35-10:30 - Fireworkds at 10:15. Watch by Crystal Palace.
10:30-12:00 - ToT. Ride Space. Random Characters. Other Rides.

Thoughts? Suggestions?

TIA


----------



## FoxC63

zeus12 said:


> Going to the 10/21 party. Party of 9 (5 year old, 10 year old, 2 seniors. Rest adults). So far this is what I have for our plan:
> 
> 
> 3:30-4:10  -  Park Entrance. Bypass. Get Sorcerer Card
> 3:30-4:30 - BTMR FP
> 4:30-5:30 - 7DMT FP
> 4:50-7:10 - Line up 7D. Take turns runing for food/snack. Buzz FP (5:30-6:00).
> 7:10-7:40 - Not sure what we have time for yet. Maybo Lotso? How early do we have to be at HP?
> 7:40-8:40 - Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
> 8:15-8:40 - Pirates
> 8:45-9:35 - Parade at 9:15. Watch from Country Bear Jamboree
> 9:35-10:30 - Fireworkds at 10:15. Watch by Crystal Palace.
> 10:30-12:00 - ToT. Ride Space. Random Characters. Other Rides.
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions?
> 
> TIA



It's a bit too early to plan.  I would wait until after the Sept. parties are over.  Meet & Greet times have changed.


----------



## RJstanis

Roy Disney said:


> Anyone know why Hall of Presidents and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor are closed for MNSSHP ?
> 
> What time will they be open until on a party day, 6:00 PM ?



They should be open until 6pm, but those in particular prob have last shows at 530p-ish FYI. I can't verify that 100% though, but Hall of Presidents played around 5:25p on Sunday and it appeared to be last show of day, or at least I would think.



ILoveMyDVC said:


> What do we do for this in between time?  Lightning - everything is closed.  We'd have a drink but it's  MK....
> 
> The storms seem to be hitting later in the day  - 6-8 ish instead of 3-4 ish.



Fox said it best. Indoor treats, rides, and characters. Just remember about 20k of your closest friends will prob be doing the same. I would think it would clear out day guests faster though.

On Sunday:
We trick or treated at indoor spots (I think most if not all are covered this year?, but some of their lines are not) during half the rain, and took a drink break under cover for the other half. It was a welcoming way to force us to take a break since we had been going all weekend at Universal. Made us rest our barking dogs.

Hopefully it will pass fast!

Rained from 740ish up until a little after 9 and the first parade still started on time (maybe 5 min late). Just no Headless Horseman obviously.


----------



## FoxC63

Bearer of bad news, looks like it will last until 8pm and my friend just texted it's raining now!


----------



## ksromack

RJstanis said:


> That is just dumb and sad people do that (unless you won't be going before they stop selling the cups). I "almost" regretted buying it after I did since I have so many of the regular ones, and we do not drink much soda. But believe you me, we drank our $20 worth of soda/powerade in 2 days whether we wanted to or not lol. I could understand maybe $5 extra for time and effort to get, but twice the price is nuts.


I can't remember what beverages are available for use with the refillable cup.  Sodas......what sugar free options are available?  Is ice tea included?  I would do coffee but I don't like drinking a cold beverage out of anything that has had coffee in it.  I am always smelling coffee!



FoxC63 said:


> Wow!  It's 5pm tonight's party has already begun!


I get butterflies for these parties!



FoxC63 said:


> I have heard from a friend currently at the party via text, she was able to pick up the Oogie Boogie PC bucket at 5:41 at the hub location ONLY.  Also saw this on #MNSSHP
> 
> View attachment 350245
> 
> There is thunder.


Now where exactly is the hub popcorn stand?  I am drawing a blank!


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> Now where exactly is the hub popcorn stand?  I am drawing a blank!



Join the club.  I don't know where this magical location is either.  I'm afraid to ask her due to what she's going though right now.  The weather is being funky.


----------



## RJstanis

ksromack said:


> I can't remember what beverages are available for use with the refillable cup.  Sodas......what sugar free options are available?  Is ice tea included?  I would do coffee but I don't like drinking a cold beverage out of anything that has had coffee in it.  I am always smelling coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where exactly is the hub popcorn stand?  I am drawing a blank!



I get coffee and tea with mine and assume they are included in price but I can't remember, so hopefully I'm not breaking rules. At Pop the choices were coke, diet Coke, coke zero, lite lemonade, blue powerade, hiC, Sprite, orange soda, and maybe root beer. AoA basically same but had mellow yellow and acai/blueberry/pomegranate vitamin water. (I remember the most worthless information ever)

CBR has freestyle machines so possibilities endless/abound at those kinds

Hub popcorn stand is between Fantasyland and Tomorrowland bridge for sure. They always have crazy lines though. Might be another stand in hub with popcorn I'm forgetting though.


----------



## RJstanis

The other stand opposite side between the Adventureland and Liberty bridges didn't have popcorn if I recall. Maybe toasted nuts or churros or something.


----------



## FoxC63

7pm and light rain over on #mnsshp is a video and you can hear the ghost host 7pm broadcast as well as guests in ponchos.  Another image taken via "Print Screen" 



Link:  https://twitter.com/hashtag/mnsshp?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^hashtag


----------



## RJstanis

Liberty Square popcorn stand by the flag had OB popcorn buckets Sunday night with long lines too, right after 1st parade/during Wishes. I wish my photographic memory would help me win a million dollars or something lol


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> 7pm and light rain over on #mnsshp is a video and you can hear the ghost host 7pm broadcast as well as guests in ponchos.  Another image taken via "Print Screen"
> 
> View attachment 350310
> 
> Link:  https://twitter.com/hashtag/mnsshp?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^hashtag


 
Bummer for those at party tonight. Hopefully they can make best of it until it passes!


----------



## 1lilspark

As the 530 eat to the beat show was ending the pa said there was cloud to ground lighting reported in the distance and to seek shelter in American Adventure we were headed out and while we saw thunder/lightning in the distance it was dry for our walk out


----------



## FoxC63

Text:  They just announced that Jack & Sally will be returning.  The lines have begun forming.

THIS POST HAS BEEN EDITED!


----------



## RJstanis

1lilspark said:


> As the 530 eat to the beat show was ending the pa said there was cloud to ground lighting reported in the distance and to seek shelter in American Adventure we were headed out and while we saw thunder/lightning in the distance it was dry for our walk out



Lightning is always the culprit. Things will open or reopen in rain typically, once the lightning is at whatever distant Disney uses. BTMR reopened in (lite) rain on Sunday with lightning in the seemingly distant background


----------



## FoxC63

Jack and Sally are back!


----------



## funkyspunky871

At the party now and gotta say this SUCKS. I can't believe I paid $200 for this. We did a little trick or treating, but now we're just sitting around, waiting for the rides to open back up. We were never really interested in anything else, so maybe that's our problem. Crowds aren't great either. 

We want to leave but $200.... sigh


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> Lightning is always the culprit. Things will open or reopen in rain typically, once the lightning is at whatever distant Disney uses. BTMR reopened in (lite) rain on Sunday with lightning in the seemingly distant background



Now that's a shocker!  About two/three months ago there were a few lightning strikes close to one of the resorts and it set off the fire alarms, not once but twice.  Guests had to evacuate, fire crew arrived and inspected.  Later they said if it continues they would close down that resort.  News Round Up 2018 thread.  Yup!  It's all there!


----------



## FoxC63

funkyspunky871 said:


> At the party now and gotta say this SUCKS. I can't believe I paid $200 for this. We did a little trick or treating, but now we're just sitting around, waiting for the rides to open back up. We were never really interested in anything else, so maybe that's our problem. Crowds aren't great either.
> 
> We want to leave but $200.... sigh



go to guest services now!


----------



## funkyspunky871

FoxC63 said:


> go to guest services now!


 
Ah and say what? It's okay.. probably most of our misery is from blistered feet so I guess I shouldn't be complaining about the party itself. Just wish I were having a better time but here I am, literally crying in front of the people mover. Haha


----------



## FoxC63

funkyspunky871 said:


> Ah and say what? It's okay.. probably most of our misery is from blistered feet so I guess I shouldn't be complaining about the party itself. Just wish I were having a better time but here I am, literally crying in front of the people mover. Haha



If you're that unhappy you can ask for a refund.  I'm not saying they'll give you one but they might be able to give you pixie dust!  

Honey attracts bees!


----------



## samsteele

@FoxC63 is right. If a terrible experience, ask for help before you leave the park. The CMs will do their best to help make tomorrow a much better day for you and your family.


----------



## FoxC63

October 2017 I was sick during this trip.  5 day park tickets and 2 party tickets, on the first party I was offered a full refund without even asking for it.  It took 1 minute for the transaction.  7:15pm I was leaving MK because I wasn't feeling well, a manager said "ops!  the party this way."  I told him Blah, blah blah I'm sick.  And he took care of it.


----------



## sweetyk83

funkyspunky871 said:


> Ah and say what? It's okay.. probably most of our misery is from blistered feet so I guess I shouldn't be complaining about the party itself. Just wish I were having a better time but here I am, literally crying in front of the people mover. Haha



We should find each other and be crying buddies! This is so crazy and disorganized! Our last Halloween party had torrential rains so we didn’t enjoy it at all. Thought we’d try again. This one is just so disorganized (like before) and it’s just as crowded as a regular day!!?!?
I’ve been scolded by other guests for not knowing where a line begins. Other guests aren’t being very polite tonight. :/ 
I don’t think we will ever do another party.


----------



## funkyspunky871

sweetyk83 said:


> We should find each other and be crying buddies! This is so crazy and disorganized! Our last Halloween party had torrential rains so we didn’t enjoy it at all. Thought we’d try again. This one is just so disorganized (like before) and it’s just as crowded as a regular day!!?!?
> I’ve been scolded by other guests for not knowing where a line begins. Other guests aren’t being very polite tonight. :/
> I don’t think we will ever do another party.



Feeling the same way. Come join us at the space mountain gift shop! There's massage chairs and the place is empty.  

I might do as suggested and leave in a couple minutes though. Stopping by guest services


----------



## FoxC63

FoxC63 said:


> Text:  They just announced that Jack & Sally will be returning.  The lines have begun forming.
> 
> THIS POST HAS BEEN EDITED!



UPDATE:  My friend met Jack & Sally and waited 3.5 hours!


----------



## marynpaul

We are at the party and not doing any character meets. Tot lines are long and space mtn and pirates are both done which stinks since they are the rides we are most interested in


----------



## sweetyk83

funkyspunky871 said:


> Feeling the same way. Come join us at the space mountain gift shop! There's massage chairs and the place is empty.
> 
> I might do as suggested and leave in a couple minutes though. Stopping by guest services




Massage chairs?!?! What!? I may ditch my family and come there! Lol!


----------



## FoxC63

sweetyk83 said:


> We should find each other and be crying buddies! This is so crazy and disorganized! Our last Halloween party had torrential rains so we didn’t enjoy it at all. Thought we’d try again. This one is just so disorganized (like before) and it’s just as crowded as a regular day!!?!?
> I’ve been scolded by other guests for not knowing where a line begins. Other guests aren’t being very polite tonight. :/
> I don’t think we will ever do another party.



PLEASE, do not give up.  These parties are really amazing.  So many have experienced the best Disney has to offer.  People are upset, wet and tired.  I promise it's not always like this.


----------



## sweetyk83

marynpaul said:


> We are at the party and not doing any character meets. Tot lines are long and space mtn and pirates are both done which stinks since they are the rides we are most interested in




Yea, why is Pirates closed anyway? I thought they had a Halloween theme in there?


----------



## FoxC63

sweetyk83 said:


> Yea, why is Pirates closed anyway? I thought they had a Halloween theme in there?



Go to Guest Services and see if they can help you.  So sorry.


----------



## funkyspunky871

sweetyk83 said:


> Yea, why is Pirates closed anyway? I thought they had a Halloween theme in there?



Yeah and so does Space Mountain. My brother was so excited going in because he was going to get to ride it in complete darkness.


----------



## sweetyk83

funkyspunky871 said:


> Yeah and so does Space Mountain. My brother was so excited going in because he was going to get to ride it in complete darkness.



I’m so confused why these rides are closed. Explains the long lines elsewhere. 
We’re currently in line for 7DMT but I’m not sure what we’re doing after that. My family is pretty miserable atm.


----------



## Dean1953

FoxC63 said:


> UPDATE:  My friend meet Jack & Sally and waited 3.5 hours!


For one of my two Parties,I plan on getting in line for Jack and Sally at 3:30.  I’ll switch to 7 dwarfs or another indoor M&G if weather conditions are anything like tonight.  Three and a half hours for one M&G doesn’t sound like a pleasant start to MNSSHP.


----------



## marynpaul

Yes 1 1/2 hrs being down for a party is no good


----------



## SquashBanana

Are they both closed permanently? Looking at the app, they both say "Temporarily Closed". A ride can go down for a number of reasons including mechanical failure, a safety sensor being triggered, or a guest doing something on the ride they shouldn't whether intentional or not. I've read that the latter happens more often that you'd think. I remember being on Magic Carpets of Aladdin and a kid stood up on the ride and it instantly shut down. The CM told us we could be the first to ride it once they got it going again, but we didn't want to wait. But I agree that if two of their three featured attractions are down for the night, I completely understand if someone wanted to pay a visit to guest services.

Just as I was about to post this, it looks like Space Mtn is back up and running.


----------



## Best Aunt

funkyspunky871 said:


> Ah and say what? It's okay.. probably most of our misery is from blistered feet so I guess I shouldn't be complaining about the party itself. Just wish I were having a better time but here I am, literally crying in front of the people mover. Haha



When we went to the party at Disneyland and it rained, one of the people in our group had bad blisters.  We took her to the first aid place.  Every park has one.  I went into a shop and bought dry socks for her.  She got her feet bandaged.  Don’t suffer with sore feet.


----------



## FoxC63

My spelling is so terrible!  Stupid spare glasses cannot wait to get my new ones!


----------



## FoxC63

Good night all!


----------



## cakebaker

funkyspunky871 said:


> At the party now and gotta say this SUCKS. I can't believe I paid $200 for this. We did a little trick or treating, but now we're just sitting around, waiting for the rides to open back up. We were never really interested in anything else, so maybe that's our problem. Crowds aren't great either.
> 
> We want to leave but $200.... sigh


The last party we went to before I swore off them was a rainy mess. A total  waste of money. They did offer us tickets to another party, but  we were due to leave the next day. Sorry it's lousy weather. I sure hope our party doesn't suffer the same fate. With the issues you're having, I'd be at guest services right now and not accepting anything but a refund.


----------



## jessicag13

Yeah, the beginning of this party was... not good. At one point, pirates, 7dmt, space, btmr, & splash were all down. Trick or treat lines are usually how I fill my spare time, but they are beyond riculous, with taped lines on the ground for overflow. (And kind of stingy handouts too, but I’m not dressed up, so that might contribute). So all the people who are usually on rides are filling the candy areas and the streets. And the weather wasn’t helping that situation either. 
Finally, btmr opened not too long ago, and by the time I was off there, splash was open, and now in line for pirates. (And the cm IS in his cage in the queue lol.) 
Partys not a waste for me so far- I travel solo and just kind of wander anyway, but I can see how it would be a big disappointment for some people.


----------



## funkyspunky871

We just left. Didn't bother with going to guest services which I guess might have been a mistake. But felt like it was partially our fault (or at least not Disney's fault) for not enjoying it. I guess MNSSHP is not for some people. Especially people with giant blisters! Lol 

My brother did finally get to go on space mountain though while I went on the people mover. I guess that's something. 

Hope others have a different experience. But I'm done with the parties if not Disney all together right now. (Man depression is a downer!)


----------



## marynpaul

Update. Both pirates and space open. Mind you the lines are out the door. Averaging about 25 minutes. But tot lines are down to a  minimal and giving out fistula of candy now


----------



## RJstanis

I'm so sad for everyone tonight. All of those ride lines will catch up and dwindle barring any setbacks, especially after fireworks.

For those that chose to leave already you prob didn't help your case but you are still entitled to try for a refund. Call later tonight or in the morning and plead your case. Like Fox said, I have the most success with kindness... but also being steadfast lol. And if the first person says no, be polite, hang up, and try again with someone else. Disney sees dollar signs now more than ever, but they typically do still make things right. You'll have the best bet of getting tickets for another party (I highly recommend this) if your vacation still allows. And if not ask for a refund. They are rain or shine tickets so Disney has the same right to refuse, but kind persistence genuinely prevails. Make sure to remind them of how many rides were down too


----------



## RJstanis

We had a torrential rain party two years ago. We we're able to do some things early on before the rain but the 2nd half was pretty miserable. I called that night and was told to go to GR the next morning which I did. Took a bit of kind persistence and had to come back with a 2nd time with everyone's magic bands but we got another set of tickets for the next party. The second person was sooooo much nicer on top of that (bc we had to repeat our plea again). Instead of getting there early, we came late for the next party and did the rest of the things we wanted at super leisurely pace and was one of our best nights ever at Disney. Didn't care about sticking to an agenda or plan, since we already did some things before, it was fabulous.

Like Fox said, if open to it, please consider a reboot. I was definitely glad I did.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

I don't understand the complaints. We are still at the party and it has been fun. The rain was minor and over pretty quickly. The trick or treat trails have dwindled, so not long lines. We skipped the early parade in favor of the 11:15 one. Currently in line for Moana. It is a bit long but I expected that. I don't understand what people expected, the crowds are low -ish and many rides are walk ons.


----------



## ManalapanDad

When did it rain tonight? We got back from Epcot a little while ago didn’t see one drop of rain sorry to hear the party wasn’t great tonight I’ve got tickets for next Tuesday and May go onother night or two before we leave hopefully it was just a fluke and they got everything together quickly


----------



## RJstanis

Happyinwonerland said:


> I don't understand the complaints. We are still at the party and it has been fun. The rain was minor and over pretty quickly. The trick or treat trails have dwindled, so not long lines. We skipped the early parade in favor of the 11:15 one. Currently in line for Moana. It is a bit long but I expected that. I don't understand what people expected, the crowds are low -ish and many rides are walk ons.



Same thing for me on Sunday with our wet snafu, but I also know it's a subjective experience too. Depends on how much you know to improvise, how many times you've been before, your plan, your expectations, your mood, how everyone in your party is feeling etc etc. Unfortunately you can't control weather or the people's attitudes around you. Even if you let that all go and try to not let it effect you, sometimes you can't help it.

It is nice to hear someone is having a good time like we did on Sunday at least too


----------



## dachsie

If I bought tickets on Friday for a Sunday party, would I still get the AP discount or is that too close to the party?


----------



## sweetyk83

Ride lines and treat lines finally started to slow around 9:30 pm. We rushed to try to get more treats and by the time we got to the hub it was super full. So mid-fireworks we rushed to fantasyland so the kids could see. It was AWESOME from that vantage point and I wish we would have stayed there.
Overall the amount of people walking and wandering is equal to a normal park day. So I was surprised by that. As well as the crowds in the hub during fireworks.
We are currently waiting for the second parade.
Overall, I can honestly say I don’t feel like this party has been worth the money FOR US. Too disorganized and too many tickets sold.
What’s that saying? Fool me once.....
Lol


----------



## Happyinwonerland

dachsie said:


> If I bought tickets on Friday for a Sunday party, would I still get the AP discount or is that too close to the party?


 we got our tickets  for tonight's party on Sunday and still received the discount.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Happyinwonerland said:


> All the cool people are riding small world right now.



I wish I knew.  We went with Peter Pan.  Nerds.  Lol


----------



## momto3boysillbe

FoxC63 said:


> Those have been flying off the shelf!  Ebay $39.99 with 10 sold!  Darn things only cost *$18.99 plus tax.
> *
> Link:  https://www.ebay.com/itm/Disney-Par...ndard-TRAVEL-RESORT-MUG-CUP-NEW-/273397927491


They are already running out of these?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

RJstanis said:


> They should be open until 6pm, but those in particular prob have last shows at 530p-ish FYI. I can't verify that 100% though, but Hall of Presidents played around 5:25p on Sunday and it appeared to be last show of day, or at least I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> Fox said it best. Indoor treats, rides, and characters. Just remember about 20k of your closest friends will prob be doing the same. I would think it would clear out day guests faster though.
> 
> On Sunday:
> We trick or treated at indoor spots (I think most if not all are covered this year?, but some of their lines are not) during half the rain, and took a drink break under cover for the other half. It was a welcoming way to force us to take a break since we had been going all weekend at Universal. Made us rest our barking dogs.
> 
> Hopefully it will pass fast!
> 
> Rained from 740ish up until a little after 9 and the first parade still started on time (maybe 5 min late). Just no Headless Horseman obviously.



We must have missed something.  There were no trick or treat lines open at 6 on the Frontier side.  The CM said they were closed until 7 at Tomorrow land, too.  Caribbean was down for technical.  Splash broke (would have been down for weather anyway). 
It was fun. Waiting for parade.  CMs are hyper enforcing the parade line.  Tape allows only single file lineup.


----------



## RJstanis

ILoveMyDVC said:


> We must have missed something.  There were no trick or treat lines open at 6 on the Frontier side.  The CM said they were closed until 7 at Tomorrow land, too.  Caribbean was down for technical.  Splash broke (would have been down for weather anyway).
> It was fun. Waiting for parade.  CMs are hyper enforcing the parade line.  Tape allows only single file lineup.



Sorry for the confusion. Those shows/rides/whatever close at or before 6pm but the ToT didn't start until 7p


----------



## RJstanis

momto3boysillbe said:


> They are already running out of these?



No but it appears they're only putting out a certain number per day according to the forum reports, or is at least the general assumption.


----------



## Best Aunt

Just a thought - some people are going to be attending MNSSHP on nights when it is raining.  I'm wondering if perhaps Page 1 should have a list of things which happen even if it's raining.  I'm thinking of regular part attractions which will be open during the party, as well as party-specific things.

Maybe it also should show which things will not happen if it's raining.

For example-
Headless Horseman: not going to ride if the pavement is wet.
Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: it's going to close if there is lightning in the area.  I don't know what the rule is if it's rain but not lightning, but I bet other people here know.
Peter Pan's Flight, Haunted Mansion, Small World: you can do them during the rain.  They are inside.

Some characters are inside (Elvis Stitch, Moana) and some characters are outside (Gaston & Belle, Jack & Sally).

People could look at the list and then create a Rainy Night Itinerary for themselves.  It also would prevent disappointment for people who don't happen to know off the top of their heads which things will be closed if it's raining.


----------



## adelaster

Best Aunt said:


> Just a thought - some people are going to be attending MNSSHP on nights when it is raining.  I'm wondering if perhaps Page 1 should have a list of things which happen even if it's raining.  I'm thinking of regular part attractions which will be open during the party, as well as party-specific things.
> 
> Maybe it also should show which things will not happen if it's raining.
> 
> For example-
> Headless Horseman: not going to ride if the pavement is wet.
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: it's going to close if there is lightning in the area.  I don't know what the rule is if it's rain but not lightning, but I bet other people here know.
> Peter Pan's Flight, Haunted Mansion, Small World: you can do them during the rain.  They are inside.
> 
> Some characters are inside (Elvis Stitch, Moana) and some characters are outside (Gaston & Belle, Jack & Sally).
> 
> People could look at the list and then create a Rainy Night Itinerary for themselves.  It also would prevent disappointment for people who don't happen to know off the top of their heads which things will be closed if it's raining.


Love this idea. Our first visit to MK was during hurricane weather and it seemed like everything was closed. We just sloshed around for hours, soaked through and laughing at our expensive bad luck. I'd hate for people to feel that way at a party- it's very easy to get confused and overwhelmed.


----------



## switch15foot

Attended last nights party.  Overall can’t complain but definitely dislike that they are selling to more and more people.

Already at smother lark in the morning so arrived at about 3:20 and headed to Jack & Sally line by 3:30 and already about 6 groups in front of us, swapped out for wristbands, started meet just after 5 and we where out by 5:15.  Stopped to get a party pin afterwards very short wait.  

Went to check out Stiches line but was told wouldn’t come out until 7:00, not the case. Quick ride with FastPass on Pooh than back over to stitches line, shortly before 6 and about 7 groups in front, at 6:05 let indoors to wait, stitch out at 6:30, done by 6:45.

Next meet was Tweedles & Queen because dressed as Tweedles.  Maybe 4 groups sitting on the wall waiting.  Started to rain in line and told they couldn’t come out until done rain.  At this point past 7pm and cosmic ray didn’t have candy yet.  

Lost track of time but we finished Tweedles just before 7:20 and missed Mad Hatter/Alice set so waited for them to come out again at 7:30 and done by 7:50.

Watched parade in Frontierland.  Pirates was done before the parade and didn’t check out it later in the night.

After parade swam our way up to Huanted Mansion doing photopasses along the way.  Way to crowded at HM so just went to grab firework spot.  Garden area in front of Casey’s pretty crowded at 9:50 but found a spot for two.  

After fireworks went over to Tomorrowland and Fantasyland trick o treating and getting magic shots.

Meet with Goofy around 9:50, short line.  The hit up the Drwafs around 10ish for a 15min wait.

Than trick or treated some more.  Rode SM.  trick or treated.  BUzz and then one more trick or treat stop (got lots at this one).  Castle show to end the night.

Anyone else having issues getting there Photopass pictures?


----------



## Cluelyss

RJstanis said:


> My 9/9 Party Experience:
> 
> Summary from 4pm-12:30am (if you don't want to read my ramble lol):
> 
> Rides:
> HM (FP)
> 7DMT (FP)
> Hall of Presidents
> Peter Pan (FP)
> BTMR
> Splash Mountain
> Buzz Ranger Spin
> Space Mountain (x2)
> 
> Characters:
> Winnie the Pooh 4-some
> Pirate Goofy
> Minnie Witch
> Donald and Daisy Pumpkin/Princess
> 
> Magic Shots:
> Poison Apple
> Hitchhiking Ghosts
> Hatbox Ghost
> Ghost Buggy Driver
> Flaming Pumpkin
> Headless Horseman
> 
> Halloween Activities:
> Parade (1st one)
> 8lbs of Candy
> Wishes while walking and stopping for finale in Hub
> Party Orange Bird Card
> Watched 3/4 of Hocus Pocus from afar while waiting for Main St/Hub Magic shots after midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try not to be to wordy
> 
> -Arrived at gates 3:40ish to really long lines at the gate. As another posted mentioned, should have been smarter and lined up at an empty turnstile to the left knowing they would open it up. By the time I realized it, it was too late as the masses shifted so we stayed put.
> 
> -It was Holy-50-gallons-of-sweat-hot-as-Hades hot on Sunday afternoon. We had enjoyed "milder" Florida temperatures all weekend so was not prepared for that. Should have had the cooling towels ready to go at that point
> 
> -Entered the park probably a little after 4pm? I think the gates opened at 3:55
> 
> -Overdramatic 5yr old was acting like he was about to pass out from heat so took him straight to bathroom to cool him off and give him a cooling towel. He was magically instantly better :rolls eyes:
> 
> -There was 2-3 CM out front of firehouse passing out Party Cards with zero line. We grabbed that and went inside and waited about 5 minutes for the general SOTMK packs of cards (only one computer working, so eventually they just gave us the packs without scanning bands)
> 
> - Walked down Main St since we didn't care for any of the bypass stuff and grabbed quick group picture and the Poison Apple Magic Shot @ 4:17p
> 
> -Haunted Mansion FP, wait time posted was 40 min at that point
> 
> -Walked to HoP (~4:50pm) for my dad and to cool off, but next show was in 25 min so we decided to use our next FP of 7DMT before it would expire at 5:30, and off the ride by 5:10p and walked back to HoP.
> 
> -Back to HoP and stood in the waiting area maybe 5 min and out of show approx 5:40p if I had to guess
> 
> -Used our 3rd FP for Peter Pan and out by 5:55pish
> 
> -Got in line for Pooh Characters around that time, they had not opened the queue yet so we lined up against the wall with the others. Around 6pm they opened up the queue and we were maybe 8 people ahead of the last people inside the actual queue at that point. Easy access to exit gate though, so I grabbed food at 6:04 at Cosmic Caseys.
> 
> The Muenster Burger was not available on the Mobile App but was available in person and the lines were short at 6:04p. I really liked the Muenster Burger btw.
> 
> -Brought the food back to my kids and Dad and they ate in line. My dad said the Photopass Photographer already at her post asked if my kids wanted pictures with the honey pot props and got some really great pictures of them at 6:17p My dad then decided to go put his costume of Dumbledore on after eating, and came back in line. Pooh and Co came out right on time. One group of 3 took a realllllllllllly long time of interacting with each character one at a time as one person of their party at a time, so that really ate some clock (One of those people didnt join their party until about 10 min prior to the meet, grrrrr, but I digress). When we got to the characters they announced that Pooh and Co had about 5 minutes before their break. Our photos are time stamped at 7:27p so makes sense. My dad wanted to do more photos but I told him we're not going to be one of those people lol
> 
> -Did Winnie the Pooh ride, since we were there, maybe 10-15min total wait and ride time. Line started at the bee track but moved quickly
> 
> -On way to ride Splash and BTMRR afterwards the rain and lightning picked up and sure enough, both were closed due to weather. We decided to try and do Pirates real quick since indoors, but everyone else had same idea and line was backed up to outside of the entrance, so we decided to just take a break under cover by the ToT line/Pecos backside and rest and grab a drink. Rain started to lighten so we attempted Splash again but still closed so decided to just do ToT trails by there which moved quickly. Ran through 2-3 times each and decided to do more ToT. Did Country Bears ToT, JC ToT, and then by Pirates ToT, and decided to attempt BTMRR/Splash one more time before giving up, even though still lightly raining...and success, BTMRR open and walk on! Never rode it in the dark, that made it more fun. Photo wasn't working though so didn't get that.
> 
> -Now it was 9pm and saw Frontierland pretty packed for parade so we found a front row spot by the River bypass and popcorn cart b/c ppl didn't realize where the tape had come off the wet ground. People then started to crowd those areas after us and they were asked to clear the path for bypass traffic, so we lucked out there.
> 
> -As soon as last float passed we made a bee-line down the bypass towards HM and did the Hitchhiking Ghost Magic Shot (9:36p) with one group in line, Hatbox Ghost with one group in line (9:39p), and then parade had passed so the masses came ah stampeding. We made it to the Buggy Driver Ghost in front of HM with about 8 groups in front of us (the HM Lantern shot had at least 15+ ppl at that point so we decided to skip) and line moved quickly (9:47p). On way out, each magic shot we had done had at least 10 groups of people at that point
> 
> -Planned on grabbing a Left Lawn Wishes spot in front of Caseys, but the kids said they'd rather risk missing fireworks for Splash. So we backtracked to ride Splash. On way back saw the Gravediggers had maybe 3 groups waiting to meet and they looked awesome! Unfortunately we didn't have the time to meet (originally planned to meet while waiting for parade). Also heard the Cadaver Dans outside of Country Bears and they sounded great as we slowly walked by them.
> 
> -Splash was open with zero wait and got drenched (first time ever for me to get that wet on that ride but was fine since we were already wet from rain). Wishes had just started as we were about to get off the log (photo tagged at 10:12p). There was CM passing out candy as you walked out.
> 
> -Bee-lined to Hub for the finale, but unfortunately didn't get a chance to really see the 180 deg fireworks which is my fav part but oh well.
> 
> -Went to Tomorrowland and walked on Buzz Lightyear ride (Stitch queue was passed the entrance btw). CM passing out candy as you walked out. (Lotso looked to have about 20 min wait) @ 10:37p
> 
> -Rode SM with about 5-10min wait, and absolutely loved it!!!! I still think it was a crappy way to promote an "overlay" but the ride was way better than the normal ride! Plus I got zero motion sickness that I normally get on that ride, so also a major plus. We were so excited when we got off the ride that a CM came up to us and asked if we would like to ride it again without waiting, so she escorted us through the CM bypass and put us right back on the ride again with zero wait, so definitely lucked out with some Disney Magic there!
> 
> -Took a quick 10 min break for bathroom/drink/snack. The popcorn cart in front of Space had both plenty of Oogey Boogie and Cauldron popcorn buckets with zero ppl in line @ 11:15p so I decided to take the plunge and got the Cauldron bucket.
> 
> -Walked to New Fantasyland, looked like Queen and Tweedles on break? and maybe 3 groups waiting to meet @ 11:30ish, I didn't see Alice or Hatter, I didn't check out 7 Dwarves line (met them 2 yrs ago) but that whole area was dead so I can't imagine it being long. We met Goofy with 2 ppl in front of us 11:40p, Minnie with no wait @ 11:44p, and Donald and Daisy with little wait @ 11:51p
> 
> -Hit the Train Station ToT trail, the Little Mermaid ToT trail, and almost made it to the Cosmic Rays ToT outside of Queen of Hearts and Tweedles but it was 12:01am and they shut the door as we walked up and apologized. The Queen and Tweedles were still meeting at that point btw, but I don't think there was another group waiting so was prob last meet.
> 
> -Did Flaming Pumpkin Magic Shot on Main St on way out 12:16am
> 
> -Did Headless Horseman Magic Shot in front at 12:25am. They had 3 photographers doing this magic shot at same time and each line had maybe 3 groups each.
> 
> So all and all it was a great success IMO, especially with the 1.5 hours of rain/lighting storm. Only thing we had to improvise b/c of weather and missed out on that we wanted to do was Pirates ride and Gravediggers M&G, but b/c of that we did ToT earlier than planned, and if we didn't, we wouldn't have gotten much candy. Tons of compliments from CM on our Harry Potter group and my crazy Dumbledore Dad but we still got minimal candy per ToT stop, even when we repeated lines. Definitely not the huge handfuls of old. Between the 4 of us, we still walked out with 8lbs of candy though so it went well. I tried to share info with parents that seemed to be lost and overwhelmed in lines and during parade to help out where I could (I'm typically not the most sociable). The rain definitely put a chink in the plans but I felt we improvised well and only missed 2-3 things else we were hoping to do. We ended up getting 95 photos/videos for the day and we did do the 1 day Memory Maker as this was our only Disney day (this was a Universal trip for us). FYI I couldn't get the 1-Day Memory Maker option to purchase on the webpage, only the advanced and last minute trip duration Memory Makers which was frustrating. Finally I was able to get it on the Disney App. Most photos were instantly added. Our Main St magic shots didn't get added until late last night and this morning, as well as our Splash and Space Mountain ones too. I did submit a Lost Photo form around 5pm yesterday though, so I don't know if that did it, or just coincidence.
> 
> Sorry for the wordy, but hopefully helps someone! I'm more than happy to answer any questions that I might be able to help with.


Thank you for this AMAZING report!! Sounds like you had a great party despite some weather issues. So glad you had such a successful night!!

Just wanted to comment that there’s no ride photo on BTMRR, so you didn’t miss it. And I’m almost positive the app is the only spot to purchase the 1-day MM so likely why the website was giving you issues. 

Oh - and those hunny pot props - ADORABLE!! Is that new??


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

switch15foot said:


> Attended last nights party.  Overall can’t complain but definitely dislike that they are selling to more and more people.
> 
> Already at smother lark in the morning so arrived at about 3:20 and headed to Jack & Sally line by 3:30 and already about 6 groups in front of us, swapped out for wristbands, started meet just after 5 and we where out by 5:15.  Stopped to get a party pin afterwards very short wait.
> 
> Went to check out Stiches line but was told wouldn’t come out until 7:00, not the case. Quick ride with FastPass on Pooh than back over to stitches line, shortly before 6 and about 7 groups in front, at 6:05 let indoors to wait, stitch out at 6:30, done by 6:45.
> 
> Next meet was Tweedles & Queen because dressed as Tweedles.  Maybe 4 groups sitting on the wall waiting.  Started to rain in line and told they couldn’t come out until done rain.  At this point past 7pm and cosmic ray didn’t have candy yet.
> 
> Lost track of time but we finished Tweedles just before 7:20 and missed Mad Hatter/Alice set so waited for them to come out again at 7:30 and done by 7:50.
> 
> Watched parade in Frontierland.  Pirates was done before the parade and didn’t check out it later in the night.
> 
> After parade swam our way up to Huanted Mansion doing photopasses along the way.  Way to crowded at HM so just went to grab firework spot.  Garden area in front of Casey’s pretty crowded at 9:50 but found a spot for two.
> 
> After fireworks went over to Tomorrowland and Fantasyland trick o treating and getting magic shots.
> 
> Meet with Goofy around 9:50, short line.  The hit up the Drwafs around 10ish for a 15min wait.
> 
> Than trick or treated some more.  Rode SM.  trick or treated.  BUzz and then one more trick or treat stop (got lots at this one).  Castle show to end the night.
> 
> Anyone else having issues getting there Photopass pictures?



Sort of!  No special effects yet despite days of having them taken.


----------



## ksromack

Best Aunt said:


> Just a thought - some people are going to be attending MNSSHP on nights when it is raining.  I'm wondering if perhaps Page 1 should have a list of things which happen even if it's raining.  I'm thinking of regular part attractions which will be open during the party, as well as party-specific things.
> 
> Maybe it also should show which things will not happen if it's raining.
> 
> For example-
> Headless Horseman: not going to ride if the pavement is wet.
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad: it's going to close if there is lightning in the area.  I don't know what the rule is if it's rain but not lightning, but I bet other people here know.
> Peter Pan's Flight, Haunted Mansion, Small World: you can do them during the rain.  They are inside.
> 
> Some characters are inside (Elvis Stitch, Moana) and some characters are outside (Gaston & Belle, Jack & Sally).
> 
> People could look at the list and then create a Rainy Night Itinerary for themselves.  It also would prevent disappointment for people who don't happen to know off the top of their heads which things will be closed if it's raining.


I suppose that would maybe give people options if it rained but really we are all responsible for our own happiness, right?  I do understand that weather dampens spirits....our last MVMCP poured on us.....but we just lessened our expectations and got wet! Of course, we didn't have to contend with children as it was just DH and myself.  I know when kids are unhappy parents are unhappy too.  It's tough!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

switch15foot said:


> Attended last nights party.  Overall can’t complain but definitely dislike that they are selling to more and more people.
> 
> Already at smother lark in the morning so arrived at about 3:20 and headed to Jack & Sally line by 3:30 and already about 6 groups in front of us, swapped out for wristbands, started meet just after 5 and we where out by 5:15.  Stopped to get a party pin afterwards very short wait.
> 
> Went to check out Stiches line but was told wouldn’t come out until 7:00, not the case. Quick ride with FastPass on Pooh than back over to stitches line, shortly before 6 and about 7 groups in front, at 6:05 let indoors to wait, stitch out at 6:30, done by 6:45.
> 
> Next meet was Tweedles & Queen because dressed as Tweedles.  Maybe 4 groups sitting on the wall waiting.  Started to rain in line and told they couldn’t come out until done rain.  At this point past 7pm and cosmic ray didn’t have candy yet.
> 
> Lost track of time but we finished Tweedles just before 7:20 and missed Mad Hatter/Alice set so waited for them to come out again at 7:30 and done by 7:50.
> 
> Watched parade in Frontierland.  Pirates was done before the parade and didn’t check out it later in the night.
> 
> After parade swam our way up to Huanted Mansion doing photopasses along the way.  Way to crowded at HM so just went to grab firework spot.  Garden area in front of Casey’s pretty crowded at 9:50 but found a spot for two.
> 
> After fireworks went over to Tomorrowland and Fantasyland trick o treating and getting magic shots.
> 
> Meet with Goofy around 9:50, short line.  The hit up the Drwafs around 10ish for a 15min wait.
> 
> Than trick or treated some more.  Rode SM.  trick or treated.  BUzz and then one more trick or treat stop (got lots at this one).  Castle show to end the night.
> 
> Anyone else having issues getting there Photopass pictures?



Thank you for this! My only must-do character meets are Stitch and Tweedles so I'm going to get to Stitch for 6 now then bomb it over to the Tweedles.


----------



## Horizons-1

My DW and I attended the 9/9 party.  I wanted to give it a couple of days before forming an opinion.  

We were at MK earlier that day to take care of some of the bigger ticket rides that we knew would still be popular during the party.  Throughout the late morning visit we kept noticing that the crowd level was very manageable.  It wasn't empty by any means, but you could easily walk around without touching someone at arms length.  We left around 12pm to go back to the YC to have lunch and rest.

We returned that evening around 6pm and got our wristbands without much trouble.  The day crowds were still there, and a good number of people were in line for the party.  Initially I thought that the rides were going to have long lines due to what I saw as a more crowded party than in previous years.  It certainly felt more crowded during the party then when we were there that morning.  However, my concerns quickly vanished as the wait times were not unreasonable for most of the party.  SM only had about a 25min wait during the entire night, and other attractions were walk-ons.  Only 7DMT & Peter Pan had wait times over 30min.  

The bigger issue was the weather.  It was overcast when we arrived, and started to rain/lightning around 7:30.  This caused some rides to close temporarily, but we were still able to walk around to the candy locations and take in the decorations.  Being in Florida during the summer you're guaranteed for an afternoon/evening rain, and this storm lasted till roughly 9:30-10pm.  I decided to stay later into the night than my DW so I made an extra loop around the park.  When most of the rain had stopped I happened to be near BTM at that point, and it was a walk-on.  Obviously I chose the back of the train to enjoy the wildest ride in the wilderness!  

I didn't participate in any of the specialty Halloween treats this time.  I had read/watched reviews from the DIS team on what was offered, and decided to stick with the classics.  The candy corn ice cream was basically vanilla flavoring with orange coloring.  There wasn't enough time to appreciate the look of the ice cream before the Florida heat started to make it look like a melted mess.  Afterwards I went for a Mickey ice cream sandwich.  Nothing adventurous, but always hits the spot.  I already had an ice cream bar earlier that day so I didn't want to completely go on a sugar rush.  This is all of course ignoring the 10lb bag of candy I was carrying around with me all night.  

Normally we enjoy character meet-and-greets, but during parties we would rather spend our time doing other things than waiting in long lines.  It's possible to see characters and still do other attractions, but that's just not our style.  We also forgot our autograph book at home so we couldn't cheat and get a new one.  

To wrap things up I went on SM to check out the changes for the party.  Aside from being pitch black dark there wasn't much in the way of decorations.  However, it was still a lot of fun.  Even if you have ridden it several dozen times.  The major downside with SM at this time is the long walk to leave the ride while they are renovating the exit.  Especially if you get stuck behind a crowd.

Overall I still enjoyed the MNSSHP.  The crowd size was a bit disappointing compared to previous years, but honestly we still did everything we wanted and more.  At most we waited 15-20min for any given ride.  With most being walk-ons.  One negative impact with the crowd size was that navigating the park was tight at times depending on where you were.  Especially when compared to the standard park hours prior to the party earlier that day.  For me it takes a bit of the excitement away when I have to dodge crowds when going from Land to Land.

It's also a roll of the dice when it comes to the weather.  We just happened to choose a party that rained for half of the time we were there.  Planning ahead though made it tolerable since we had our rain jackets & shoes that could get wet.

If what we experienced is the new norm than I would suggest that anyone who is planning to go to a MNSSHP should temper expectations of low crowds, but also should realize that ride wait times will not be terrible.  Just be flexible!


----------



## Rich M

The common thing I keep hearing with trip reports is that the party is getting more and more crowded and people are complaining that they sale too many tickets.  Would everyone be more happy if they raised the prices and allowed less people in? If you wanted to attend the parties and they were all sold out then would you feel that they should have sold more tickets to accommodate more guest? I just wonder with Disney as a business how they can win in this situation.  Sale to many tickets and its over crowded. Sale to few of tickets and people get upset that it sold out.  On top of that a business see a spike in demand so they add more parties and sale more tickets.  I believe that's what most business owners would do in that situation.  If people didn't go then they wouldn't keep expanding it. 

Personally I am going on Oct 16 and I like many hope to get my money's worth. That being said that if it is too crowded to where I don't believe my money is well spent then I will simply not go again but I am also not someone who would stand in line over 10 minutes to get a photo with a character and I don't plan on waiting an hour to get a place to watch the parade or fireworks. I will do as much as time allows and I will see the parade and fireworks from somewhere in the park. I just want to have a good time and see the different costumes that people wear and go on some rides and grab some candy for my Grandson.  Everything else is just a bonus to me. I have been going to Disneyland's Halloween Parties for years and find them far superior to WDW and you will find Space Mountain with an hour and half wait sometimes even longer.  

I hope everyone who still has there parties coming up have a great time and to those who are posting their experiences of the parties thank you very much at helping us all plan our own evenings.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Best Aunt

ksromack said:


> I suppose that would maybe give people options if it rained but really we are all responsible for our own happiness, right?  I do understand that weather dampens spirits....our last MVMCP poured on us.....but we just lessened our expectations and got wet! Of course, we didn't have to contend with children as it was just DH and myself.  I know when kids are unhappy parents are unhappy too.  It's tough!



I think there is a difference between having a good attitude and having good information.  I think a lot of people read this thread to gather information.  (Others may read it just for fun.)


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> I think there is a difference between having a good attitude and having good information.  I think a lot of people read this thread to gather information.  (Others may read it just for fun.)



I think your idea of having a "Rain/Lightning" planning section is valid but it would be difficult.  I've read reports where someone would say they closed BTMRR due to rain then someone else would write I rode it during the rain.  You can suggest go to Storybook Circus Train Station to meet Minnie & Goofy and they might not be there.  Which now brings us to the indoor characters, those queues do get filled up and once they do everyone else has to stand outside in the rain and hazardous lightning, would those standing outdoor be happy?  

If Disney had a "Rain/Lightning" party policy stating the following characters will be moved to XXX and they can accommodate all the guests and their safety that would be something worth requesting via email.  It would be wonderful if we could get FP's for the characters as well that way no one is left standing in the rain and lightning.

I will make changes on my Itinerary thread, I do agree we should do more to make it easier for planning during inclement weather.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I think your idea of having a "Rain/Lightning" planning section is valid but it would be difficult.  I've read reports where someone would say they closed BTMRR due to rain then someone else would write I rode it during the rain.  You can suggest go to Storybook Circus Train Station to meet Minnie & Goofy and they might not be there.  Which now brings us to the indoor characters, those queues do get filled up and once they do everyone else has to stand outside in the rain and hazardous lightning, would those standing outdoor be happy?
> 
> If Disney had a "Rain/Lightning" party policy stating the following characters will be moved to XXX and they can accommodate all the guests and their safety that would be something worth requesting via email.  It would be wonderful if we could get FP's for the characters as well that way no one is left standing in the rain and lightning.
> 
> I will make changes on my Itinerary thread, I do agree we should do more to make it easier for planning during inclement weather.


The FPs for characters during the party really would be such a good idea.


----------



## Disneylover99

Best Aunt said:


> I think there is a difference between having a good attitude and having good information.  I think a lot of people read this thread to gather information.  (Others may read it just for fun.)



What I have learned from going to 6 rainy parties in a row is that some of the information changes each time. It may be difficult to post rainy party strategies. My best advice is to check the wait times to see what is up or down. 

Unfortunately, when rides go down, other rides get crowded, walkways get clogged up and trick or treat lines tend to slow down. 

I’ve also found that sometimes meet and greets get delayed, cancelled or moved, and sometimes they move to different locations from one rainy night to the next. Maybe as we roll through September and October parties this will become more consistent.


----------



## yulilin3

Just saw on photopass fb page they are apologizing for the site being down.


----------



## switch15foot

yulilin3 said:


> Just saw on photos fb page they are apologizing for the site being down.


That’s good to hear.  Able to hit up more characters than planned last night and got a lot of the magic shots would hate not to have them.  Don’t have any pictures after Jack & Sally at 5:15pm last night.


----------



## RJstanis

switch15foot said:


> That’s good to hear.  Able to hit up more characters than planned last night and got a lot of the magic shots would hate not to have them.  Don’t have any pictures after Jack & Sally at 5:15pm last night.



Ironically I noticed I couldn't access my pictures at 5:17p yesterday, and kept getting a Goofy Upside Down Error Page, so that must have been around when it went down. I haven't tried to access my pictures yet today.

My magic shots didn't show up until about 24-36 hours later, except for the ones close to Haunted Mansion.


----------



## BriarRose59

We were at the party last night and the first party thing we wanted to do was watch the Cadaver Dans at 7:00. It was raining so they weren’t outside but I could hear their voices. They performed inside the merchandise store in Frontierland. It was an enjoyable show!


----------



## FoxC63

Currently on the Itinerary thread (I'm still working on it) are these rides temporarily closed during Hallowishes as well?  

The Barnstormer
Astro Orbiter
Tomorrowland Speedway


----------



## scrappinginontario

FP Update - better late than never I guess.

We were at Disney in Aug and the only ticket we had on our MDE was MNSSHP.  I booked our FPs 60 days prior to arrival day (62 prior to party day).

My FPs were still there the day of our party.  No emails.  Nothing cancelled.  3 intact FPs.


----------



## MJ6987

I went to the Party last night with my family. We had a good time but it was so busy! I thought that part of what you were paying for was a limited attendance experience? But it seemed busier than it has been on regular evenings!

The other downside was that Space Mountain and Pirates were both down for large chunks of the night. I think, as they are two of the special featured rides, they need to ensure that they are operating.


----------



## Haley R

BriarRose59 said:


> We were at the party last night and the first party thing we wanted to do was watch the Cadaver Dans at 7:00. It was raining so they weren’t outside but I could hear their voices. They performed inside the merchandise store in Frontierland. It was an enjoyable show!


That sounds fun!


----------



## Haley R

MJ6987 said:


> I went to the Party last night with my family. We had a good time but it was so busy! I thought that part of what you were paying for was a limited attendance experience? But it seemed busier than it has been on regular evenings!
> 
> The other downside was that Space Mountain and Pirates were both down for large chunks of the night. I think, as theyare two of the special featured rides, they need to ensure that they are operating.


Unfortunately, I don't think they can promise that because something can always go wrong with the ride. It's super upsetting that they both happened to be down at the same time, but I'm not sure if they could've prevented that or not.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I’m sorry to hear that yesterday’s party was such a mixed experience.

Would you take someone to MNSSHP as their first ever time in MK? I have tickets to take my nieces (9 & 14) on the arrival evening of their first ever trip to WDW, which seemed like a great idea when I bought them. However, as I’m reading more detailed party experiences, I’m having a nagging doubt that I can’t quite identify. After the party, they will have 3 full days in WDW, 2 of which are also party nights. The night in question is late October, the week before Halloween.

Am I making a mistake in having this be their introduction to WDW and MK?


----------



## btuftee

MJ6987 said:


> I went to the Party last night with my family. We had a good time but it was so busy! I thought that part of what you were paying for was a limited attendance experience? But it seemed busier than it has been on regular evenings!
> 
> The other downside was that Space Mountain and Pirates were both down for large chunks of the night. I think, as they are two of the special featured rides, they need to ensure that they are operating.



Disney is clearly selling more tickets than it used to for the parties, though they'll never admit it.  We did the party on Friday, 9/7, and it was pretty full compared to the crowd levels across WDW that week.  The parks were generally low crowds in my opinion, but the party certainly wasn't.  It wasn't as bad as the one we did on Halloween night a few years back, but it was much busier than expected.  It may be the last one we do for awhile - we did have fun, to be sure, but it didn't feel like an "exclusive" event until after Hallowishes ended and most of the crowd left.


----------



## K&T

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m sorry to hear that yesterday’s party was such a mixed experience.
> 
> Would you take someone to MNSSHP as their first ever time in MK? I have tickets to take my nieces (9 & 14) on the arrival evening of their first ever trip to WDW, which seemed like a great idea when I bought them. However, as I’m reading more detailed party experiences, I’m having a nagging doubt that I can’t quite identify. After the party, they will have 3 full days in WDW, 2 of which are also party nights. The night in question is late October, the week before Halloween.
> 
> Am I making a mistake in having this be their introduction to WDW and MK?



If your nieces would like to ride as much as possible without waits, then MNSSHP would probably still be a good choice. I don't know how much worse the crowds will be a week before Halloween, but when we went on Sunday, we walked right on to almost every single ride. Also, the park is so much less hot at night without the sun beating down on you. Might be a nice introduction to Disney for them. I would have really enjoyed it if I was 9 or 14. Heck, I really enjoyed it at 42. Get FastPasses for Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise as soon as you buy the tickets, and then get to MK by 4:00 so you can get in as quickly as possible. Jungle Cruise isn't open past 6:00, and Haunted Mansion is a great way to get them in the Halloween mood. If they want to do Haunted Mansion again later, especially to see the actors on the lawn during the wait in line, then there should be time to do it again and will probably still be a shorter wait than during a regular day.

I think they would love the trick-or-treating, too. Unless they are huge fans of some of the characters that are appearing for the party only, I wouldn't subject them to those ridiculously long waits for meet & greets. Rides and treats are the way to go. 

Wishing you great weather the night you are there!


----------



## FoxC63

Rich M said:


> The common thing I keep hearing with trip reports is that the party is getting more and more crowded and people are complaining that they sale too many tickets.  Would everyone be more happy if they raised the prices and allowed less people in?



Not only did they raise ticket prices but they're also selling more tickets.


----------



## sjs314

btuftee said:


> It may be the last one we do for awhile - we did have fun, to be sure, but it didn't feel like an "exclusive" event until after Hallowishes ended and most of the crowd left.



I am really worried about the crowds when we attend October 30, next to last party do the crowds normally always drop after HalloWishes since many people leave? 
If this is the case on most evenings I may stop worrying so much.


----------



## FoxC63

Sorry for the delay...

 Big kudos to everyone for posting information about your party.  We all appreciate your observations Character time frames and hearing what worked and didn't work.  It's all relevant, thank you!  

*Sunday, Sept 9: *
@Pdollar88 ,  @Nhebron , @AcusTwinhammer , @K&T , @RJstanis and @Horizons-1 

*Tuesday, Sept. 11*: 
@jessicag13 , @funkyspunky871 , @Happyinwonerland , @sweetyk83 , @ILoveMyDVC , @switch15foot


----------



## RJstanis

sjs314 said:


> I am really worried about the crowds when we attend October 30, next to last party do the crowds normally always drop after HalloWishes since many people leave?
> If this is the case on most evenings I may stop worrying so much.



This has been my experience with every party I have gone to, both Halloween and Christmas parties (with the exception of the one we left after Wishes lol). Nothing is ever a guarantee, but I always feel a stark difference in crowds after Wishes. That's why I typically bite the bullet and go against what the "blogs" say in going to the 2nd parade, and attend the first parade instead. I'd much rather take advantage of the smaller crowds for that last hour and a half-ish on rides, characters, etc, than attending the less crowded 2nd parade.


----------



## Disneylover99

sjs314 said:


> I am really worried about the crowds when we attend October 30, next to last party do the crowds normally always drop after HalloWishes since many people leave?
> If this is the case on most evenings I may stop worrying so much.



My experience is that most crowds stay til midnight, but I think my experiences are skewed due to rain. If it’s rainy during the first parade, many will stick it out for the second parade, and since the second parade doesn’t start til 11:15, everyone is pretty much there til midnight. I think later crowds are probably weather dependent.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

RJstanis said:


> This has been my experience with every party I have gone to, both Halloween and Christmas parties (with the exception of the one we left after Wishes lol). Nothing is ever a guarantee, but I always feel a stark difference in crowds after Wishes. That's why I typically bite the bullet and go against what the "blogs" say in going to the 2nd parade, and attend the first parade instead. I'd much rather take advantage of the smaller crowds for that last hour and a half-ish on rides, characters, etc, than attending the less crowded 2nd parade.



That's what I always shout to the rooftops now. First parade all the way. So many short character lines during that 11 pm early hour.

A lot of the time you have to line up pretty early for the second parade anyway (unless you get a lucky low attendance party).


----------



## FoxC63

sjs314 said:


> I am really worried about the crowds when we attend October 30, next to last party do the crowds normally always drop after HalloWishes since many people leave?
> If this is the case on most evenings I may stop worrying so much.



I think @Cluelyss sums it up perfectly "_A sold out party will still be less crowded than a busy day in MK_."  Having a solid plan helps immensely.


----------



## Dean1953

Haley R said:


> The FPs for characters during the party really would be such a good idea.


One FP per MNSSHP ticket and you can make that selection as soon as you buy the ticket, even if that’s the first day that tickets are sold in March.  Preferably, in the case of Jack and Sally, 7 dwarves, Moana and Pooh, the FP would also give your place in line, which would also depend on how quickly you bought your ticket.  It would be a win-win for both the customer and Disney, with Disney selling a lot more advance tickets.  The downside would be the wait in line for people that didn’t have FP’s.  Maybe Disney would consider having the more popular top 4 or 5 Meet and Greets indoors, with multiple Jack and Sally, 7 dwarves, etc. meeting in different areas of the building,


----------



## RJstanis

Disneylover99 said:


> My experience is that most crowds stay til midnight, but I think my experiences are skewed due to rain. If it’s rainy during the first parade, many will stick it out for the second parade, and since the second parade doesn’t start til 11:15, everyone is pretty much there til midnight. I think later crowds are probably weather dependent.



I agree, but crowds still dropped for me this past Sunday evening even with the rain. I walked on Buzz, rode Space twice (granted we got some love with 2nd ride, so I didnt have to walk back around), took a 15 min snack/drink break, met Goofy, Donald/Daisy, and Minnie, and I think 2 trick or treat stations all at a snail's pace. No way I could do that before Wishes. There was still alot of people in the hub area for Hocus Pocus, but Tomorrowland and New Fantasyland was as close to ghost town as you can get.

Granted, this was a Sunday party so it's less likely people will burn the midnight oil than they would on say a Friday party, especially the Florida locals, due to work and school the next day. So I'm sure that played a hand in my favor too.


----------



## Pdollar88

btuftee said:


> Disney is clearly selling more tickets than it used to for the parties, though they'll never admit it.  We did the party on Friday, 9/7, and it was pretty full compared to the crowd levels across WDW that week.  The parks were generally low crowds in my opinion, but the party certainly wasn't.  It wasn't as bad as the one we did on Halloween night a few years back, but it was much busier than expected.  It may be the last one we do for awhile - we did have fun, to be sure, but it didn't feel like an "exclusive" event until after Hallowishes ended and most of the crowd left.



I didn’t feel like the 9/7 party was that crowded! Except around the Hub, I suppose.

But I stayed on the outskirts doing meets, attractions. Viewed the parade from Frontierland no issue, saw the fireworks from the side of the Hub. I was also solo.

Everyone can definitely have different opinions of the event. That’s why I’m glad we’re all sharing them for folks to read. You can get a multi-faceted view of the parties.


----------



## jvalic33

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m sorry to hear that yesterday’s party was such a mixed experience.
> 
> Would you take someone to MNSSHP as their first ever time in MK? I have tickets to take my nieces (9 & 14) on the arrival evening of their first ever trip to WDW, which seemed like a great idea when I bought them. However, as I’m reading more detailed party experiences, I’m having a nagging doubt that I can’t quite identify. After the party, they will have 3 full days in WDW, 2 of which are also party nights. The night in question is late October, the week before Halloween.
> 
> Am I making a mistake in having this be their introduction to WDW and MK?



There are some advantages to going in October that current people probably aren't experiencing.  First, it is usually cooler in October so that make it more enjoyable/bearable (despite the larger crowds these years).  Also there is much less rain in October.  I have gone to a party in October for the last 6 years and not once did it rain, so in my opinion, that's a huge plus when you're paying lots of money and it's someone's first time and you're really hoping all the rides remain open.  While I am not going this year, I am still missing it, hence why I'm reading these posts because in the back of my mind, I keep wondering..should we or shouldn't we.  The atmosphere is amazing, the lights, the decorations, the parade music that will stay in your head for the rest of your life.  Also, I think older kids will really love getting a chance to see the Disney Villains that aren't there on regular days.

I think the majority of the criticisms here are mostly from repeat party goers that have gotten used to a certain type of experience, like myself, but for a newbie, I think they will absolutely LOVE it!  Plus, they are older, so you can stay until the very end and really take advantage of when things start to clear out when the families with little kids like me start heading home.  

I wouldn't cancel. Wait until you hear some of the October feedback.  Right now it's so hot and humid that you can't help but get some cranky feedback. I'm cranky just checking out the weather in Orlando these last few days.


----------



## Rich M

FoxC63 said:


> Not only did they raise ticket prices but they're also selling more tickets.



Yeah it sucks but again they get it and its more packed then ever so wouldn't you do that also if you owned the business?


----------



## cakebaker

I'm in the 2nd parade crowd. We can streamline watching fireworks, p


Rich M said:


> Yeah it sucks but again they get it and its more packed then ever so wouldn't you do that also if you owned the business?


That's the problem in a nutshell. People don't like the increased crowds, but the only thing that will fix that is for ticket sales to go down. I thought they were too crowded years ago and we quit doing both MNSSHP and MVMCP. I had hoped there were more like me, but apparently not. We're back to going this year but only because this is a special trip for me and my grandson and he really wanted to go. But I'll be back on the wagon after this. As long as people continue to buy tickets, they're not going to change.There's plenty of room in that wagon....


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> One FP per MNSSHP ticket and you can make that selection as soon as you buy the ticket, even if that’s the first day that tickets are sold in March.  Preferably, in the case of Jack and Sally, 7 dwarves, Moana and Pooh, the FP would also give your place in line, which would also depend on how quickly you bought your ticket.  It would be a win-win for both the customer and Disney, with Disney selling a lot more advance tickets.  The downside would be the wait in line for people that didn’t have FP’s.  Maybe Disney would consider having the more popular top 4 or 5 Meet and Greets indoors, with multiple Jack and Sally, 7 dwarves, etc. meeting in different areas of the building,


Those are all pretty good ideas. I'm not sure if they would be able to give you a place in line. I think it would probably give you the hour time frame to show up and it would be basically like the FPs that they have now. I could see some people getting so ticked that they didn't know about getting a FP for characters lol, but I already see that with rides. Poor planning on someone's part.


----------



## SquashBanana

I like the FP for characters idea. I envision a tiered system like at HS, EP, and AK where you could choose one Tier 1 M&G (Jack/Sally, Moana, 7 Dwarves, possibly Pooh & Friends) and one Tier 2 M&G for less popular characters that still have considerable waits. Perhaps the 3rd FP could be used for a ride. As great as the idea sounds, it probably won't happen in the foreseeable future because Disney IT can barely keep their existing system functional (looking at you MDE app) and I would imagine this would be a pretty big project.


----------



## SquashBanana

We leave tomorrow afternoon for Orlando for this Friday's 9/14 party and I feel like I'm cramming for a final exam lol! I thought I read an earlier post that mentioned Alice and Hatter taking a break around 7:30ish. My current plan to get in line around 6:30 for Queen/Tweedles and immediately get in line for Alice/Hatter afterwards. What are the chances I meet Alice and Hatter before their first break?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I can't offer much on timing from my party (8/28) because the rain really threw everything off but here's some photos! We look like drowned rats in most of them because of standing in Jack and Sally's line in the rain for hours but we made the best of it!


----------



## lvcourtneyy




----------



## AngiTN

Love your pics!.

We are going to a 2nd party, on 10/9. I had planned on doing EMM at MK and EMM at HS but DH and I talked and we decided that between the two, MNSSHP and EMM at MK, we'd rather do the party again. I think we get a lot more out of it. Plus, I left half of DH's costume at home last week. So round 2 I'll get his right, dang it. We'll still do EMM at HS too



Happyinwonerland said:


> I don't understand the complaints. We are still at the party and it has been fun. The rain was minor and over pretty quickly. The trick or treat trails have dwindled, so not long lines. We skipped the early parade in favor of the 11:15 one. Currently in line for Moana. It is a bit long but I expected that. I don't understand what people expected, the crowds are low -ish and many rides are
> walk ons.


My jaw dropped at the complaints related to the weather to be honest.
Folks, you can't go around buying tickets to things at Disney and then go about complaining if the event you bought a ticket to is rained on.
Yeah, it sucks. I know, I've had events rained on. Namely a Dessert Party and rain that started and was so bad by the time we could get to the park, the party was over. It wasn't Disney's fault so yeah, we had to blow off the tickets, because that's the way it works. Disney doesn't owe me a refund because Mother Nature stormed so badly we couldn't make it.
It's a gamble you make when you make the decision to buy the ticket. What's the new phrase these days, Suck it up Buttercup?
Rain is a fact of life at Disney. If you know you aren't going to enjoy an event, or rain will dampen the experience so much it isn't worth it, whatever it is, then you probably ought not buy the ticket in the first place.
Wanna know one of the many reasons why Disney offers less and less these days, one of them is folks who go in to complain that they need a refund from rain (when they have a ticket that says it's rain or shine).
I know some will say it's too harsh and maybe it is. But sorry, it's the truth too. Even if it's not what you want to hear.


----------



## AngiTN

FoxC63 said:


> I think your idea of having a "Rain/Lightning" planning section is valid but it would be difficult.  I've read reports where someone would say they closed BTMRR due to rain then someone else would write I rode it during the rain.  You can suggest go to Storybook Circus Train Station to meet Minnie & Goofy and they might not be there.  Which now brings us to the indoor characters, those queues do get filled up and once they do everyone else has to stand outside in the rain and hazardous lightning, would those standing outdoor be happy?
> 
> If Disney had a "Rain/Lightning" party policy stating the following characters will be moved to XXX and they can accommodate all the guests and their safety that would be something worth requesting via email.  It would be wonderful if we could get FP's for the characters as well that way no one is left standing in the rain and lightning.
> 
> I will make changes on my Itinerary thread, I do agree we should do more to make it easier for planning during inclement weather.


One of the main reasons this won't work is the way the lightning works 
It's all about the distance of the lightning from the park. They have a range that's acceptable, I forget what it is, 10 miles maybe? Honestly not sure. So 
One night there may be lightning in the area but it's outside the range so they can leave everything operating.
But the next night there may be lightning in the area and it's inside the range, just 1 mile closer and everything has to close.
To the casual observer, everything will appear the same. The guest won't know the only difference is how far away the lightning storm is. 
But it will make it really impossible to do a list of what will/won't close.


----------



## mgellman

yulilin3 said:


> Just saw on photopass fb page they are apologizing for the site being down.


MDE, Disney website, Photopass, etc. experiencing major problems.  My tickets are no longer linked and I've been unable to make FP for the last 2 days.  They said they were adding "enhancements" to the website but somebody must have MAJORLY messed up because thousands are affected and nobody seems to have an idea when it will be fixed (I've called IT  3 times for a total of 2 hours 45 minutes waiting and nobody knows (or is telling) anything.


----------



## goofy14

Sorry if this has been asked, but there were so many pages.....Has anyone been able to purchase the Muenster Burger at Cosmic Ray's before 7 pm?  Thanks!


----------



## SquashBanana

mgellman said:


> MDE, Disney website, Photopass, etc. experiencing major problems.  My tickets are no longer linked and I've been unable to make FP for the last 2 days.  They said they were adding "enhancements" to the website but somebody must have MAJORLY messed up because thousands are affected and nobody seems to have an idea when it will be fixed (I've called IT  3 times for a total of 2 hours 45 minutes waiting and nobody knows (or is telling) anything.



My FPs for this Friday's party are not showing up on the app but are showing up on the website. I used the Windows Snipping Tool to take a screenshot of them with the date and arrival windows and emailed it to myself so I could show the CM if I ran into any issues. I haven't heard any reports of people having trouble actually redeeming them, but I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## HopperFan

I was there last night.  This is our 13th year of MNSSHP.  The first 10 years we did 2 parties each year, the last two and this year are 1.  I keep saying no more, I said it last night, but am sure DS will beg to go and I'll go.  I do think I'll go the end of October like I did two years ago and felt it was a better experience even though it cost me more.



Roy Disney said:


> Anyone know why Hall of Presidents and Monsters Inc Laugh Floor are closed for MNSSHP ?
> 
> What time will they be open until on a party day, 6:00 PM ?



Monsters Inc is a candy trail, I imagine most show style attractions like Presidents are not popular and just close.



Rich M said:


> I believe they are trick or treat trails.



One for sure.  I did that one.



FoxC63 said:


> I have heard from a friend currently at the party via text, she was able to pick up the Oogie Boogie PC bucket at 5:41 at the hub location ONLY.  Also saw this on #MNSSHP
> 
> View attachment 350245
> 
> There is thunder.





ksromack said:


> Now where exactly is the hub popcorn stand?  I am drawing a blank!



They were at multiple places.  That location had super long line but you could go elsewhere.  We got ours in Storybook Circus in front of Dumbo.



FoxC63 said:


> go to guest services now!



I see no reason for Disney to refund when most of what is part of the party happened.  Parades, Fireworks, Hocus Pocus Show, Trick or Treat, Character Meets - even saw the Headless Horseman.  They provided the party elements that were the main part of the ticket.   There will always be folks disappointed, I would say not my favorite year for this event, but there was no cancellation of the main parts of the event.

In terms of weather ........... it's Florida during hurricane season, it's going to rain, be ready.  One party in all I went to did they openly refund because it was torrential for hours, they CANCELLED parades, shows, characters .... so much of the experience did not happen.



FoxC63 said:


> UPDATE:  My friend met Jack & Sally and waited 3.5 hours!



We waited 3 hours the first year.  It was worth it to us, we did it once and won't again.



SquashBanana said:


> Are they both closed permanently? Looking at the app, they both say "Temporarily Closed". A ride can go down for a number of reasons including mechanical failure, a safety sensor being triggered, or a guest doing something on the ride they shouldn't whether intentional or not. I've read that the latter happens more often that you'd think. I remember being on Magic Carpets of Aladdin and a kid stood up on the ride and it instantly shut down. The CM told us we could be the first to ride it once they got it going again, but we didn't want to wait. But I agree that if two of their three featured attractions are down for the night, I completely understand if someone wanted to pay a visit to guest services.
> 
> Just as I was about to post this, it looks like Space Mtn is back up and running.



Pirates they said they were having technical issues and it came back up later.  The plus is when Pirates opened everyone got in line and Jack Sparrow had NO line.



ManalapanDad said:


> When did it rain tonight? We got back from Epcot a little while ago didn’t see one drop of rain sorry to hear the party wasn’t great tonight I’ve got tickets for next Tuesday and May go onother night or two before we leave hopefully it was just a fluke and they got everything together quickly



We had rain about 3 times all the first half of the evening.  But not enough for us to put on our ponchos and my DS is a poncho on or freak out kind of guy.  He was fine, so I know it wasn't bad.



dachsie said:


> If I bought tickets on Friday for a Sunday party, would I still get the AP discount or is that too close to the party?



I bought my tickets Saturday for Tuesday and got discount. I don't think there is any time limit, just using the link.



switch15foot said:


> Anyone else having issues getting there Photopass pictures?



I have no access to mine or any from today either .... just Mickey saying some kind of construction. They better show up!

UPDATED: My character shots showed up but none of my magical shots.   I ran in to someone at Epcot Thursday I had been in line with for a character and she said same for her, no magical shots.



Rich M said:


> The common thing I keep hearing with trip reports is that the party is getting more and more crowded and people are complaining that they sale too many tickets.  *Would everyone be more happy if they raised the prices and allowed less people in?* If you wanted to attend the parties and they were all sold out then would you feel that they should have sold more tickets to accommodate more guest? I just wonder with Disney as a business how they can win in this situation.  Sale to many tickets and its over crowded. Sale to few of tickets and people get upset that it sold out.  On top of that a business see a spike in demand so they add more parties and sale more tickets.  I believe that's what most business owners would do in that situation.  If people didn't go then they wouldn't keep expanding it.
> 
> Personally I am going on Oct 16 and I like many hope to get my money's worth. That being said that if it is too crowded to where I don't believe my money is well spent then I will simply not go again but I am also not someone who would stand in line over 10 minutes to get a photo with a character and I don't plan on waiting an hour to get a place to watch the parade or fireworks. I will do as much as time allows and I will see the parade and fireworks from somewhere in the park. I just want to have a good time and see the different costumes that people wear and go on some rides and grab some candy for my Grandson.  Everything else is just a bonus to me. I have been going to Disneyland's Halloween Parties for years and find them far superior to WDW and you will find Space Mountain with an hour and half wait sometimes even longer.
> 
> I hope everyone who still has there parties coming up have a great time and to those who are posting their experiences of the parties thank you very much at helping us all plan our own evenings.  Much appreciated.



They have raised the prices plenty and each year am sure they raise the number of tickets sold.  I used to get my AP discounted tickets for about $48 .... I think it was $70 this year.  Honestly it was more crowded at the party than it was this afternoon at the park on a beautiful day.



btuftee said:


> *Disney is clearly selling more tickets than it used to for the parties, though they'll never admit it.*  We did the party on Friday, 9/7, and it was pretty full compared to the crowd levels across WDW that week.  The parks were generally low crowds in my opinion, but the party certainly wasn't.  It wasn't as bad as the one we did on Halloween night a few years back, but it was much busier than expected.  It may be the last one we do for awhile - we did have fun, to be sure, but it didn't feel like an "exclusive" event until after Hallowishes ended and most of the crowd left.



YUP on the ticket part, but we found there were still long lines after Hallowishes.  Our only break came during the fireworks when character lines dropped.  The second parade was 5 deep at the curb where we were in hub and there were LOTS standing back a few feet leaning on fences etc.

The last few years the party numbers have changed, the lines for everything has changed, the organization of some things like candy lines has improved but character lines has gotten worse.  The special treat lines were long so this year we got none.  The special photo spots were not marked, the photographers had no help so folks were clustered around them.  The hub closer to fireworks/parades was very poorly staffed and the walkways had filled in with guests.  There was clearly a lack of CMs working the party, which is sad given what everyone spent. When numerous were asking questions, they had no answers. I saw many just standing around doing nothing while some some busting it trying to keep lines in order (optimal night for line cutting) etc.

I do think they need to acknowledge weather in hurricane season (the whole reason they added FD and parties ... to fill rooms) is ever changing and all character meets need to be set up under cover to begin with.   That way we can find them on the maps rather than guessing or asking where they went.

We used to be able to meet so many, trick or treat, see the parade, fireworks and show - and enjoy special treats ... enjoy some dance party time and take it all in.  There are too many people to do that now ... *you have to pick your priorities and do those.* We put a focus on a few things and even that was tough.

I loved this group of 4 young people in front of us in an attraction; costumes and long cheat sheet they were marking things off.  It seem like they were NOT trick or treating, but hitting all the special things of the night and some short lines like PP where you could see the queue without dedicating an hour plus of time. Lucky them, no backpacks, strollers or other things .. but they had the list well scratched out.

Did I get my monies worth ... compare it to a Dessert Party or EMM and then yes, I for sure got my monies worth so my biggest issue is ............ Disney, get your self organized, think bigger picture on planning ahead and avoid all the pitfalls, bring in more CMs and give them jobs to stick to and help efficiency.

ADDED: Eating before party started was a nightmare at Columbia Harbor House. If the park is closed at 6 pm, they should only let party guests eat in there to help with the chaos.  TWENTY MINUTES from joining the cashier line to checking out.  Literally moved an entire 3 feet in that time.  Folk EAT BEFORE YOU ENTER THE PARK.

ADDED FOR CHUCKLES: I spent Thursday at MK and was constantly saying how strange that there would be a party on Thursday too .... according to post #1 there wasn't .... but there were quite a few adults in costumes ......... like legit costumes.  So weird.


----------



## Cluelyss

goofy14 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but there were so many pages.....Has anyone been able to purchase the Muenster Burger at Cosmic Ray's before 7 pm?  Thanks!


There have been a few reports of it being available after 6 pm.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

what time has the line been starting to form for 7d?


----------



## AntimonyER

So a couple questions if you would be so kind. I bought tickets for the 10/16 party, to add on to our SW/DC/BG trip to get our Disney fix for a night. THis will be our first MNSSHP, so we want to do it all, but honestly know we have to make sacrifices. Character meets are probably one of the sacrifices, the only one we MUST do is 7D (Lotso would be nice too). Rides are a priority, and we would like to take advantage of the three FPs, but if we want to get some pictures in the bypass area, will we have time to make the 1st FP time slot (3:30-4:30 ish) if we are in line to entire the park by 3:30 or so, or should I worry about the second 2, and just make the first one a nice to have, but not a necessity? Planning on watching fireworks and second parade, so would first parade be a good time to get in line for 7D M&G, or is there a better time, knowing we will be using the first few hours in the park to ride rides via FP/standby? Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Jamie Davis

Attended the 9/11 party and had a great time. My little guy is under 2 so we weren’t concerned with the main attraction rides but took pictures at the castle and rode it’s a small world, the carousel, buzz and the people mover before grabbing dinner at Cosmic rays.

Got in line for Minnie at 6:50 with maybe 7-8 groups in front. Started raining right around that time but only lasted for 20-25 minutes and was pretty light. Characters didn’t come out until 7:20ish but they combined Minnie and Goofy so losing that time wasn’t a big deal since we basically got a 2 for 1 probably finished about 7:50ish.Hopped in line for Donald and Daisy with a wait of about 20 minutes and finished about 8:15. During both waits one of us took the little guy TOT at the train station stop and Ariel’s grotto. 

Headed over to Haunted mansion but it was a 40 minute wait at this time and all 3 of the magic photos were about 10-15 people deep if not longer.

 Went over to Pecos Bills to get the little guy some milk while DH took the little one TOT at Country Beas. I waited 25 minutes to get the milk and this was by far the worse part of the night as finding milk anywhere besides a restaurant is nearly impossible. 

Found a 1st row spot for the parade on the left side of the street at about 8:45. The line only got 2 people deep. Not to far from where the grave diggers meet (they also had a long line). After the parade we headed back to Haunted Mansion which was down to a 15 minute wait. Did. A magic shot on the way as it only had 3 people in line and hit the other magic shot after the ride as there was no wait. 

We decided to watch the beginning of the fireworks as we left the park as my little guy is not a fan and was falling asleep anyways.  We popped in and see Mickey at Town Square and we were the only people there so he got significant amount of time with Mickey and we still made it out in time to see the finale.

My mood on the party went up and down throughout the party but overall it was a great time and my little guy loved it.


----------



## dachsie

How have the wait times been for Belle and Gaston and Jasmine?


----------



## Best Aunt

dachsie said:


> How have the wait times been for Belle and Gaston and Jasmine?



I met Belle and Gaston at the first party.  They did not start early; they did not get there until the official party time.  Gaston was very, very chatty so the line moved slowly.


----------



## HopperFan

lvcourtneyy said:


> what time has the line been starting to form for 7d?



I don't know what time it started.  At 8:45 it was 30-40 minutes and they said to come immediately after fireworks, it will be short.  Someone reported above that at end of night it was 10-15 minutes.



AntimonyER said:


> So a couple questions if you would be so kind. I bought tickets for the 10/16 party, to add on to our SW/DC/BG trip to get our Disney fix for a night. THis will be our first MNSSHP, so we want to do it all, but honestly know we have to make sacrifices. Character meets are probably one of the sacrifices, the only one we MUST do is 7D (Lotso would be nice too). Rides are a priority, and we would like to take advantage of the three FPs, *but if we want to get some pictures in the bypass area*, will we have time to make the 1st FP time slot (3:30-4:30 ish) if we are in line to entire the park by 3:30 or so, or should I worry about the second 2, and just make the first one a nice to have, but not a necessity? Planning on watching fireworks and second parade, so would first parade be a good time to get in line for 7D M&G, or is there a better time, knowing we will be using the first few hours in the park to ride rides via FP/standby? Thanks for any advice you can give.



We entered the park at 6:05 and the bypass was closed.  Everyone was being sent down Main Street.



Jamie Davis said:


> *My mood on the party went up and down throughout the party* but overall it was a great time and my little guy loved it.



Well said for me as well, each moment of that was great was followed with frustration.  So half the night I would gladly book next year, and half the night I was saying it was my last party.



dachsie said:


> How have the wait times been for Belle and Gaston and Jasmine?





Best Aunt said:


> I met Belle and Gaston at the first party.  They did not start early; they did not get there until the official party time.  Gaston was very, very chatty so the line moved slowly.



The line was very long each time we passed and since they talk so much, we knew it would be more time than we were willing to give up.  We did do them last year and I think we were in line a good 45+ minutes (they didn't switch out, they took long breaks) and that was at the party start.  They were our priority for last year.


----------



## RJstanis

goofy14 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but there were so many pages.....Has anyone been able to purchase the Muenster Burger at Cosmic Ray's before 7 pm?  Thanks!



I was one of the ones who bought it this past weekend at 6:04pm prior to the party. It was not in the Mobile Order in the MDE App, so I almost didn't go but since we were at WtP character line doing nothing, so close to Cosmic Rays, and wanted to eat anyway I decided to just walk over and see inside. As soon as I walked in I could see it on the menu video screens and there was zero wait to order and I walked right up to the register. Was in and out super quick.



AntimonyER said:


> So a couple questions if you would be so kind. I bought tickets for the 10/16 party, to add on to our SW/DC/BG trip to get our Disney fix for a night. THis will be our first MNSSHP, so we want to do it all, but honestly know we have to make sacrifices. Character meets are probably one of the sacrifices, the only one we MUST do is 7D (Lotso would be nice too). Rides are a priority, and we would like to take advantage of the three FPs, but if we want to get some pictures in the bypass area, will we have time to make the 1st FP time slot (3:30-4:30 ish) if we are in line to entire the park by 3:30 or so, or should I worry about the second 2, and just make the first one a nice to have, but not a necessity? Planning on watching fireworks and second parade, so would first parade be a good time to get in line for 7D M&G, or is there a better time, knowing we will be using the first few hours in the park to ride rides via FP/standby? Thanks for any advice you can give.



I posted my experience with somewhat similar plans as yours, so maybe that could help? If you are to the gates by 3:30 you should have plenty of time to get in and stop in the bypass and spend a few minutes with the pictures/etc before your FP, depending on what/where it is. We spent (what felt like significant) time in the bathroom and at the SOTMK fire station after getting inside and getting our wristbands, took pictures/magic shots on Main St, and still made it to Haunted Mansion for our 3:30-4:30 FP with about 5-10 minutes to spare. So if you went straight to the bypass instead of what we did, I would think you'd have plenty of time. I never anticipate being able to utilize the unspoken grace period of being late for a FP. If those 2 characters are your only must do's, I think you should be able to do those fairly easily, but will have to sacrifice a 3rd FP prob to ensure it. Id recommend getting in line for 7D immediately after your 2nd FP. It will be a long wait, but at least not sacrificing party time. You may be able to get a short wait at the end of the night but again, if its a must do, I wouldn't count on it. We typically try to eat while waiting in line or holding parade spots if able, to kill two birds with one stone. If you are able to get 7D done before the party, you can then line up for Lotso in that last hour/half hour for a smallish wait (varies), and possibly other characters too. Just see if anyone reports if his line closes at midnight or early typically, b/c I don't know that. Obviously, it's impossible to do everything like you said, but with a good plan, you can still experience alot IMO, barring unavoidable circumstances (weather, etc). Even with weather, we were able to accomplish almost everything we wanted. I'd recommend fighting with the crowds for the first parade instead of the 2nd, especially if you are willing to watch from Frontierland/Liberty Square, and don't need a front row spot. For one, the atmosphere is better IMO in those part of the parks for Halloween, as I only think Main St is ideal for Xmas parade, and second depending on how close you want to be, you can dedicate less time waiting for a spot. We got a front row spot about 15min prior, but we also got lucky, as the crowds were about 3 rows back at that point in most places. Even with more people, it's easier to get a better spot typically than the Hub/Main St. You'll be able to accomplish alot more after fireworks to close of park, than you will during that time of skipping the first parade. Also, try to focus on doing rides and activities at that side of the park before fireworks so you can focus your last hour in Tomorrowland/Fantasyland(s) side if you are doing what I sugggest. Remember if you are willing to stay up late, you can do any and all of the Main St/Headless Horseman magic shots after midnight/park close if that's a must do for yall. Supposedly you aren't pushed out until closer to 1am. We stayed through 12:30 and nobody tried telling us its time to go or anything, and plenty of photographers.


----------



## FoxC63

goofy14 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but there were so many pages.....Has anyone been able to purchase the Muenster Burger at Cosmic Ray's before 7 pm?  Thanks!





Cluelyss said:


> There have been a few reports of it being available after 6 pm.



Just adding it's been reported it is not available on the app.


----------



## FoxC63

HopperFan said:


> I was there last night.
> They were at multiple places.  That location had super long line but you could go elsewhere.  We got ours in Storybook Circus in front of Dumbo.



All the popcorn carts were selling Oogie Boogie at 5:30?  I thought they were only selling it at 7pm?



HopperFan said:


> I see no reason for Disney to refund when most of what is part of the party happened.  Parades, Fireworks, Hocus Pocus Show, Trick or Treat, Character Meets - even saw the Headless Horseman.  They provided the party elements that were the main part of the ticket.   There will always be folks disappointed, I would say not my favorite year for this event, but there was no cancellation of the main parts of the event.
> 
> In terms of weather ........... it's Florida during hurricane season, it's going to rain, be ready.  One party in all I went to did they openly refund because it was torrential for hours, they CANCELLED parades, shows, characters .... so much of the experience did not happen.



For those who were so unhappy I suggested they go to Guest Services not necessarily for a refund but to see if they could get some pixie dust as they sounded pretty upset to me, there's nothing wrong with suggesting that to anyone.


----------



## RJstanis

FoxC63 said:


> All the popcorn carts were selling Oogie Boogie at 5:30?  I thought they were only selling it at 7pm?
> 
> 
> 
> For those who were so unhappy I suggested they go to Guest Services not necessarily for a refund but to see if they could get some pixie dust as they sounded pretty upset to me, there's nothing wrong with suggesting that to anyone.




I agree, people should at least try if unhappy; however, Hopper is correct (when are they not lol ) that if the party activities still occur, even if delayed (which doesn't even sound like the case here), it makes it difficult to get any compensation for a bad time.


----------



## FoxC63

RJstanis said:


> I agree, people should at least try if unhappy; however, Hopper is correct (when are they not lol ) that if the party activities still occur, even if delayed (which doesn't even sound like the case here), it makes it difficult to get any compensation for a bad time.



I hear you, I know the policy and how things work there but you never know what a CM can do for you.  I don't think people should demand a refund just because they are unhappy.

I believe the only things that were delayed were M&G's still not a big issue.


----------



## Erica_Haley

Okay I have a dumb question. My friend and I have party tickets, picking up at willcall for Tuesday's party. I set up our fast passes. However, we're staying off site, and he's never been to Disney so he doesn't have a MB. I tried looking for mine last night and since I recently moved, it's nowhere to be found. Will I be able to use the fast passes I set up without a MB or do I need to buy us MBs when before the party and link them to my account?


----------



## Mollymovacca

DisFam4 said:


> What time was this? I could only dream of being so lucky, lol....


Sorry so late responding but it was 11:46pm!!


----------



## Best Aunt

Erica_Haley said:


> Okay I have a dumb question. My friend and I have party tickets, picking up at willcall for Tuesday's party. I set up our fast passes. However, we're staying off site, and he's never been to Disney so he doesn't have a MB. I tried looking for mine last night and since I recently moved, it's nowhere to be found. Will I be able to use the fast passes I set up without a MB or do I need to buy us MBs when before the party and link them to my account?



If you are picking up the tickets at Will Call then you shouldn’t need a Magic Band.  I think the tickets will have RFID chips in them which you can use at the Fastpass touchpoints.

I assume somebody will chime in if I am wrong.


----------



## Erica_Haley

Best Aunt said:


> If you are picking up the tickets at Will Call then you shouldn’t need a Magic Band.  I think the tickets will have RFID chips in them which you can use at the Fastpass touchpoints.
> 
> I assume somebody will chime in if I am wrong.


I thought that might be the case, but I wanted to check just to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## K&T

Erica_Haley said:


> Okay I have a dumb question. My friend and I have party tickets, picking up at willcall for Tuesday's party. I set up our fast passes. However, we're staying off site, and he's never been to Disney so he doesn't have a MB. I tried looking for mine last night and since I recently moved, it's nowhere to be found. Will I be able to use the fast passes I set up without a MB or do I need to buy us MBs when before the party and link them to my account?



Best Aunt has the right answer. We bought our tickets online three weeks before our party and were emailed a confirmation with a barcode. When we got to the TTC, I realized I'd forgotten to print out that email, and I couldn't find it quickly on my phone, but the CM said he didn't need it. They are able to look it up with just the credit card you used to buy the tickets plus your ID. Obviously, if you remember to print out the email or save it to your phone as a PDF, it might be a little quicker for the CM. Just don't forget your credit card and ID; they'll need that no matter what. 

We didn't have MagicBands either, so like Best Aunt says, they just give you plastic credit-card-sized "tickets" with RFID chips in them. They work exactly like the MagicBands when you hold them up to the Mickey icon at the entrance and for your FastPass rides. 

Have fun on Tuesday! Hope you'll have beautiful weather!


----------



## theHEN

I hope this doesn't come off as insensitive, but I am curious as to whether we think the impending weather/hurricane will deter crowds from mnsshp this weekend.  Thoughts?


----------



## AngiTN

theHEN said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as insensitive, but I am curious as to whether we think the impending weather/hurricane will deter crowds from mnsshp this weekend.  Thoughts?


Florence? Or a different one?
Florence isn't anywhere near Orlando.


----------



## Erica_Haley

K&T said:


> Best Aunt has the right answer. We bought our tickets online three weeks before our party and were emailed a confirmation with a barcode. When we got to the TTC, I realized I'd forgotten to print out that email, and I couldn't find it quickly on my phone, but the CM said he didn't need it. They are able to look it up with just the credit card you used to buy the tickets plus your ID. Obviously, if you remember to print out the email or save it to your phone as a PDF, it might be a little quicker for the CM. Just don't forget your credit card and ID; they'll need that no matter what.
> 
> We didn't have MagicBands either, so like Best Aunt says, they just give you plastic credit-card-sized "tickets" with RFID chips in them. They work exactly like the MagicBands when you hold them up to the Mickey icon at the entrance and for your FastPass rides.
> 
> Have fun on Tuesday! Hope you'll have beautiful weather!


That's definitely reassuring! I've taken screenshots of the email confirmation with the barcode just in case I forget to print them. But, now I have a reason to buy a cute lanyard to hold my ticket. 
Thank you! It's my first party so this board has been loads of help


----------



## maryr1oz

Is there a good strategy post or thread from those who purchased the dessert party with parade viewing and have experience to report back on? Trying to get as much insight as i can before we get to do this on Sunday night


----------



## 1lilspark

AngiTN said:


> Florence? Or a different one?
> Florence isn't anywhere near Orlando.


Storm isn’t near Orlando but would impact travel plans for some heading from/through effected area

Everyone here from said areas be safe


----------



## Dentam

theHEN said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as insensitive, but I am curious as to whether we think the impending weather/hurricane will deter crowds from mnsshp this weekend.  Thoughts?



I actually know quite a few people who evacuated from the Carolinas to WDW already.  Some have added the party to their plans, so I guess it could theoretically actually be more crowded...


----------



## FoxC63

Dentam said:


> I actually know quite a few people who evacuated from the Carolinas to WDW already.  Some have added the party to their plans, so I guess it could theoretically actually be more crowded...



Well that's certainly something to keep an eye on! Those expecting lower crowds will be surprised.


----------



## AngiTN

1lilspark said:


> Storm isn’t near Orlando but would impact travel plans for some heading from/through effected area
> 
> Everyone here from said areas be safe


Nah. I don't believe that there will be enough to be forced to change plans to alter the crowd levels at Disney. It takes something a lot closer than that to move the crowd level needle


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I live in Tampa and work near Busch Gardens. I stopped for gas on the way home today and met a family who was evacuating from North Carolina. They said they had friends who were evacuating to Disney but that they were doing a more budget-friendly Busch Gardens trip.

So apparently there could be more people at Disney, but I doubt it'll be enough to make a difference.


----------



## HopperFan

FoxC63 said:


> All the popcorn carts were selling Oogie Boogie at 5:30?  I thought they were only selling it at 7pm?
> For those who were so unhappy I suggested they go to Guest Services not necessarily for a refund but



Was only responding to let folks know it was not only available at one location as some reported. Likely why that line was so long. Some posts made it seem you could only get it there, I was saying it was multiple places and where I got mine.  Nothing to do with time.  Although we did arrive at 6 pm, made our way to hub, and folks were buying them ..... but I am sure you had to have a party wristband on like they have done with party merchandise in the stores before party actually starts.



FoxC63 said:


> *If you're that unhappy you can ask for a refund. * I'm not saying they'll give you one but they might be able to give you pixie dust!
> 
> Honey attracts bees!





FoxC63 said:


> For those who were so unhappy I suggested they go to Guest Services not necessarily for a refund but to see if they could get some pixie dust as they sounded pretty upset to me, there's nothing wrong with suggesting that to anyone.



I responded because it sounded like you were telling poster to ask for a refund .... but the problem is they bought tickets for a party but didn't seem interested in the party components - which were happening.  Buying tickets just to do rides is likely to backfire because most the "show attractions" if not all were closed, if weather (it is hurricane season) occurs outdoor rides stop and there is always a chance of technical issues. AND they are selling lots of tickets.  Literally Wednesday afternoon, beautiful weather ... MK was much less crowded than night before at party.

But if a ride or anything is down ... most of us would have just gone to a parade, met a character, magical shots, entertainment, trick or treat etc because that is what the event is about.  Sitting waiting for a ride to open was on the guest not Disney.  We went to Pirates, closed, so we u-turned and headed to HM, and enjoyed Lady Renata.

Not saying folks shouldn’t express disappointment, I’m just not sure that in this case it was on Disney. All party components were provided and that is what you pay for.  I went to a HEA Dessert Party this summer and felt completely ripped off, but I chose to book it and it was as it had been described on here ... I had hopes for something else ... that was on me.  

As far as crowds, it has been discussed for at least 3 years that these parties are not small and other than a few rides like Peter Pan (25 vs 80 minutes to see queue) nothing is walk on.  I think I saw 7DMT was still 60 minutes when we walked past.  And anything they add Halloween effects/extras to is going to have a long line.  We only managed Tea Cups.



theHEN said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as insensitive, but I am curious as to whether we think the impending weather/hurricane will deter crowds from mnsshp this weekend.  Thoughts?





1lilspark said:


> Storm isn’t near Orlando but would impact travel plans for some heading from/through effected area
> 
> Everyone here from said areas be safe



If you mean Florence ... who knows you may see more guests this weekend than normal from evacuators to those who can't go home.  I talked to a family that was to leave today, staying until Sunday - extending their Disney hotel.  Know some who are heading south here, tough to keep kids busy when you know you can'tget back home for 4-5 days after it ends .... might as well head where there is fun and distraction.


----------



## Amy11401

I looked at the costume guidelines but I  still can't figure this out.  Can kids bring a lightsaber as part of their costume? It says you can't have anything that could strike someone but don't they sell make your own lightsabers in the park?


----------



## Haley R

Amy11401 said:


> I looked at the costume guidelines but I  still can't figure this out.  Can kids bring a lightsaber as part of their costume? It says you can't have anything that could strike someone but don't they sell make your own lightsabers in the park?


I believe the plastic light sabers are allowed.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

FoxC63 said:


> All the popcorn carts were selling Oogie Boogie at 5:30?  I thought they were only selling it at 7pm?



People were hauling them out.  We saw many people with handfuls.  Not interested but felt bad for the people that are hoping to only pay the Disney$ vs the Ebay$


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Amy11401 said:


> I looked at the costume guidelines but I  still can't figure this out.  Can kids bring a lightsaber as part of their costume? It says you can't have anything that could strike someone but don't they sell make your own lightsabers in the park?



Random interjection - my thought is WHY?  Why give a child something to randomly swing at other guests or their siblings all night.  Hopefully, you are the 1% parents we didn't see (anywhere) that are able to control their child.  

As long I hijacked - PSA to all - GET THOSE KIDS OFF THE RAILINGS and ROPES.  What is wrong with people? The party was particularly bad - guessing the parents were all up past their bedtimes.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

theHEN said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as insensitive, but I am curious as to whether we think the impending weather/hurricane will deter crowds from mnsshp this weekend.  Thoughts?



Yes, it seems WDW is much quieter because lots of folks up and down the East Coast aren't able to leave their homes, the airports or use the highway.  Our Lyft drivers said they noticed, too.


----------



## SquashBanana

theHEN said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as insensitive, but I am curious as to whether we think the impending weather/hurricane will deter crowds from mnsshp this weekend.  Thoughts?



Just arrived in Orlando earlier tonight and neither I-75 nor the FL Turnpike felt any busier than usual. If crowd levels increase for tonight’s party, so be it. I’ll gladly share the Park with a few extra people if it can temporarily get their mind off the havoc that storm is wreaking.


----------



## momto3boysillbe

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Random interjection - my thought is WHY?  Why give a child something to randomly swing at other guests or their siblings all night.  Hopefully, you are the 1% parents we didn't see (anywhere) that are able to control their child.
> 
> As long I hijacked - PSA to all - GET THOSE KIDS OFF THE RAILINGS and ROPES.  What is wrong with people? The party was particularly bad - guessing the parents were all up past their bedtimes.


Are there really not parents that control their kids with light sabers? I remember my kids building their own saber at HS and it was such a highlight. I wouldn’t want mine to take one because I wouldn’t want to keep up with it throughout the night but surely those that want to aren’t hitting other people!?!? I don’t know....


----------



## momto3boysillbe

Anyone have photos of them
Meeting Brer Rabbit? That’s one of my must dos. I’ve been wondering
How that’s been going on party nights. I’m
Hoping for some
Pics on 9/25 when we are there.


----------



## SquashBanana

For those who only had party tickets are arrived around 3:00-4:00, were both the monorail and ferry open or were you forced to take one or the other?


----------



## Roxyfire

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Random interjection - my thought is WHY?  Why give a child something to randomly swing at other guests or their siblings all night.  Hopefully, you are the 1% parents we didn't see (anywhere) that are able to control their child.
> 
> As long I hijacked - PSA to all - *GET THOSE KIDS OFF THE RAILINGS and ROPES. * What is wrong with people? The party was particularly bad - guessing the parents were all up past their bedtimes.



Yes thank you. My son (who was probably 10 at the time) told another little boy to stop swinging on the ropes and hitting him while in a M&G line. The parents were with other adults chatting away. Didn't even notice. Eventually they took the child and put him with them. And it's not as if they were from another country and didn't understand, they were all speaking English and sounded American. I get it, littler kids are hyped up and my son is used to helping with younger kids at church and school, but he shouldn't have to do that with parents within 5 feet.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

My fiancé surprised me with a trip to Disney (mainly because graduate school is stressing me out lol) and will be at the party early October!! My friend is in the middle of finishing my costume and I can’t wait.


----------



## SquashBanana

It's the morning of our party and the children got up waaayyyy earlier than expected (6:00-7:00)  so we are rethinking our plans of going to the 2nd parade. We are absolutely staying until midnight even if I have to drag the kids around the park (kidding not kidding) but DW and I think they will enjoy the early parade over the late one and then we'd ride rides after the fireworks until the 12 a.m. castle show. Does anyone have any reports that sort of go against the conventional wisdom of having to stake out a spot so early? We are watching it in Frontierland either way. We are willing to stake out a spot 30 minutes early but don't want to wait much longer than that. Thanks!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

momto3boysillbe said:


> Are there really not parents that control their kids with light sabers? I remember my kids building their own saber at HS and it was such a highlight. I wouldn’t want mine to take one because I wouldn’t want to keep up with it throughout the night but surely those that want to aren’t hitting other people!?!? I don’t know....



Ask my fellow passengers on Monorail Green.  Light sabers and swords were the main culprits we saw in the parks - MK for the party and all through HS.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

momto3boysillbe said:


> Anyone have photos of them
> Meeting Brer Rabbit? That’s one of my must dos. I’ve been wondering
> How that’s been going on party nights. I’m
> Hoping for some
> Pics on 9/25 when we are there.



Still missing most of the photos.  Definitely not one magic shot is showing since we arrived over a week ago.


----------



## sherlockmiles

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Still missing most of the photos.  Definitely not one magic shot is showing since we arrived over a week ago.



CALL!!!!


----------



## emmabelle

ILoveMyDVC said:


> People were hauling them out.  We saw many people with handfuls.  Not interested but felt bad for the people that are hoping to only pay the Disney$ vs the Ebay$




I bought the poison apple stein while at AK last week and my husband said, do you really need that?  Then I said I could sell it on Ebay for over $30.  He said, then do that.  I said, No!  It's for me! 

(I don't really need it, but shhhh.... don't tell him)


----------



## chicagoshannon

So we want to meet Moana, stitch, and the pooh characters.  We will meet Moana first, who should we meet second?


----------



## AngiTN

IheartRapunzel said:


> My fiancé surprised me with a trip to Disney (mainly because graduate school is stressing me out lol) and will be at the party early October!! *My friend is in the middle of finishing my costume and I can’t wait*.


Well, hopefully, it's as Rapunzel! 
What date? We are going 10/9



SquashBanana said:


> It's the morning of our party and the children got up waaayyyy earlier than expected (6:00-7:00)  so we are rethinking our plans of going to the 2nd parade. We are absolutely staying until midnight even if I have to drag the kids around the park (kidding not kidding) but DW and I think they will enjoy the early parade over the late one and then we'd ride rides after the fireworks until the 12 a.m. castle show. Does anyone have any reports that sort of go against the conventional wisdom of having to stake out a spot so early? We are watching it in Frontierland either way. We are willing to stake out a spot 30 minutes early but don't want to wait much longer than that. Thanks!


I always look for a pass through. They will close it off and then let people move over and fill it in, usually the one nearest to the shooting gallery area


----------



## SquashBanana

AngiTN said:


> Well, hopefully, it's as Rapunzel!
> What date? We are going 10/9
> 
> 
> I always look for a pass through. They will close it off and then let people move over and fill it in, usually the one nearest to the shooting gallery area



Thanks! Do you know how soon before parade time they close it?


----------



## AngiTN

SquashBanana said:


> Thanks! Do you know how soon before parade time they close it?


Minutes. They let folks cross till the very last possible minute, just before the parade steps off


----------



## SquashBanana

AngiTN said:


> Minutes. They let folks cross till the very last possible minute, just before the parade steps off



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Happyinwonerland

Dentam said:


> I actually know quite a few people who evacuated from the Carolinas to WDW already.  Some have added the party to their plans, so I guess it could theoretically actually be more crowded...



There was an article in the Orlando Sentinel yesterday about evacuees heading to WDW. Orlando resorts and attractions are offering hurricane rate discounts. So it may well increase the party crowds


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

chicagoshannon said:


> So we want to meet Moana, stitch, and the pooh characters.  We will meet Moana first, who should we meet second?



Get in line for the Pooh characters immediately after Moana.  Hopefully you can get in line right around 6.

Then see stitch during whatever parade you're not watching.


----------



## billyjobobb

It's a rope, not a ride!


----------



## billyjobobb

we're a little concerned that people who couldn't get to their trips will be there next week when we re there. I know some airlines allowed people to reschedule.


----------



## Cluelyss

maryr1oz said:


> Is there a good strategy post or thread from those who purchased the dessert party with parade viewing and have experience to report back on? Trying to get as much insight as i can before we get to do this on Sunday night


There have been a handful of reports posted here, most from the first night. If there’s a separate thread I’m not aware of it, but if anyone else knows if one please post a link here!


----------



## Best Aunt

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Still missing most of the photos.  Definitely not one magic shot is showing since we arrived over a week ago.



I thought it was a system-wide problem.  I don’t think it’s just you.  Somebody tweeted about it.

Edit: it was actually Disney Photopass which tweeted about it, 2 days ago.


----------



## AngiTN

billyjobobb said:


> we're a little concerned that people who couldn't get to their trips will be there next week when we re there. I know some airlines allowed people to reschedule.


I'm sure some will, if they can reschedule all their other plans like work and such. It's not like the attendance will double or anything. Or probably even go up by a quarter.
You are talking about 100's in the pool of what are already 1000's of guests. 
A drop of water is an already pretty full bucket doesn't make a noticeable difference in the bucket.


----------



## K&T

SquashBanana said:


> For those who only had party tickets are arrived around 3:00-4:00, were both the monorail and ferry open or were you forced to take one or the other?



Hi!

We arrived at the TTC around 2:45 on 9/9/18, and both the ferries plus the monorails were open and running. I would assume it would be the same for every MNSSHP date. I think monorail would be faster to get over to MK, but since we weren't in any great hurry, and since there was a ferry already at the dock, we took the ferry.

If you want to be let in to MK right at 4:00, I think you should get to the MK gates no later than 3:15 or 3:20...possibly earlier if you are going toward the end of October. Look for any entrance that is labeled "Event Entrance," and get in line at one that a bunch of people aren't already crowding. For some reason, when we arrived at 3:20, almost everyone was piled up at the middle three or four entrances. We found an entrance to the right closest to the DVC entrance where no one was standing yet, so we stood there and ended up being the first people let in for the party around 3:55.

Take water and possibly an umbrella to shield yourself from the sun because that 35 minutes we spent waiting there at the entrance were some of the hottest minutes I've ever experienced in my life, and I'm a Florida native.

Have fun at your party! I hope you'll have beautiful weather!


----------



## SquashBanana

K&T said:


> Hi!
> 
> We arrived at the TTC around 2:45 on 9/9/18, and both the ferries plus the monorails were open and running. I would assume it would be the same for every MNSSHP date. I think monorail would be faster to get over to MK, but since we weren't in any great hurry, and since there was a ferry already at the dock, we took the ferry.
> 
> If you want to be let in to MK right at 4:00, I think you should get to the MK gates no later than 3:15 or 3:20...possibly earlier if you are going toward the end of October. Look for any entrance that is labeled "Event Entrance," and get in line at one that a bunch of people aren't already crowding. For some reason, when we arrived at 3:20, almost everyone was piled up at the middle three or four entrances. We found an entrance to the right closest to the DVC entrance where no one was standing yet, so we stood there and ended up being the first people let in for the party around 3:55.
> 
> Take water and possibly an umbrella to shield yourself from the sun because that 35 minutes we spent waiting there at the entrance were some of the hottest minutes I've ever experienced in my life, and I'm a Florida native.
> 
> Have fun at your party! I hope you'll have beautiful weather!



Thank you! Right now 10% chance of rain all day but I’m taking that with a HUGE grain of salt.


----------



## DoulaMel

What do you carry your collected treats in? 

Last year, we used a bunch of drawstring backpacks but that was heavy and kind of dug into our shoulders - any awesome solutions that also fit with your costumes?  Let's see what you got!


----------



## AngiTN

DoulaMel said:


> What do you carry your collected treats in?
> 
> Last year, we used a bunch of drawstring backpacks but that was heavy and kind of dug into our shoulders - any awesome solutions that also fit with your costumes?  Let's see what you got!


We used the bag they gave out


----------



## Haley R

DoulaMel said:


> What do you carry your collected treats in?
> 
> Last year, we used a bunch of drawstring backpacks but that was heavy and kind of dug into our shoulders - any awesome solutions that also fit with your costumes?  Let's see what you got!


A lot of people use reusable grocery bags or gallon ziploc bags.


----------



## Best Aunt

DoulaMel said:


> What do you carry your collected treats in?
> 
> Last year, we used a bunch of drawstring backpacks but that was heavy and kind of dug into our shoulders - any awesome solutions that also fit with your costumes?  Let's see what you got!



I put a big ziploc-style bag (I think they are 2.5 gallon and are not Ziploc brand) in a canvas tote bag.  If you use the bag they provide, your candy could get wet on rides even if it isn’t raining.  Also, your candy could fall out.  

I was Disneybounding as Cinderella, so I got some Cinderella appliques (patches) from Amazon.  I attached them to the tote bag with Velcro.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Best Aunt, post: 59738849, member: 237509"]I thought it was a system-wide

Oddly, photos come in via Android app.  Just no magic photos.  No pics via computer browser which has the broken message for all photos


----------



## SquashBanana

Left offsite resort at 2:00, first in line at 2:54. Planned to get there closer to 3:15ish but traffic was very light. Interestingly sign is up saying party is sold out.


----------



## Dentam

FoxC63 said:


> Well that's certainly something to keep an eye on! Those expecting lower crowds will be surprised.



Yep, looks like tonight's party is sold out...


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

billyjobobb said:


> It's a rope, not a ride!



Yes!!!  My favorite are the parents who let their children back track to walk on the wall/rope/railing that they missed causing further delays and tripping up everyone else.   One warning and we were done.  ONE!


----------



## PPFlight75

SquashBanana said:


> Just arrived in Orlando earlier tonight and neither I-75 nor the FL Turnpike felt any busier than usual. If crowd levels increase for tonight’s party, so be it. I’ll gladly share the Park with a few extra people if it can temporarily get their mind off the havoc that storm is wreaking.


We are from SC and decided to evacuate here due to having APs. We thought it would give us something fun to do while we wait it out. We know 3 other families coming to Disney and a few others coming to Orlando for other parks. We are not doing the party tonight bc we will be back for an October party but I seriously considered it. Hope all have a great party tonight!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

I find it interesting that tonight's party sold out.  

Hope everyone has a great time!


----------



## DisDreaming4116

Having a great time so far tonight. In JC queue at 5:50 with sign saying 30 minutes standby. About to get on boat now, 10 minute wait. So many great costumes!


----------



## yulilin3

Got in at 5pm. Definitely crowded at the entrance,  I guess a lot of people decided to wait and see what the weather was going to be like.... well i predict lots of melted chocolate 
First in line for pooh and friends,  got in line at 5:45 the line snakes down toward the tea party now


----------



## monique5

SquashBanana said:


> Left offsite resort at 2:00, first in line at 2:54. Planned to get there closer to 3:15ish but traffic was very light. Interestingly sign is up saying party is sold out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 350856





Dentam said:


> Yep, looks like tonight's party is sold out...





GADisneyDad14 said:


> I find it interesting that tonight's party sold out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time!



Yep! Sold Out today!


----------



## yulilin3

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I find it interesting that tonight's party sold out.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great time!


Not raining,  a Friday,  passholder and dvc discounted night


----------



## jrnunzio3

I really hope someone can help me.

I went to MNSSHP on 9/9/2018.  I purchased my tickets that day, so I did not use my magic band.  I had some magic shots taken and received the photo pass card.  I can see all of my photos on mydisneyphotopass.com

I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the one day Memory Maker.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanking you in advance!


----------



## monique5

jrnunzio3 said:


> I really hope someone can help me.
> 
> I went to MNSSHP on 9/9/2018.  I purchased my tickets that day, so I did not use my magic band.  I had some magic shots taken and received the photo pass card.  I can see all of my photos on mydisneyphotopass.com
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the one day Memory Maker.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanking you in advance!



Did you meet the following times?
The Memory Maker Window begins at 6am EST on the day you use the 1D theme park admission with which MM is bundled at purchase or if MM was purchased separately, the date the photo selected on the MDE app, or of applicable, onMyDisneyPhotoPass.com when purchasing MM or when linking a previously purchased MM code to your Disney account and ends at 5:59am EST on the following day. _(i.e. The 1D Memory Maker can be purchased in the app, after you have a photo loaded into your account, click on the photo, and you will get the option to purchase either the 30-day MM for $169, or the 1-day MM for $69)._


----------



## kat_lh

yulilin3 said:


> Not raining,  a Friday,  passholder and dvc discounted night



are you going to be livestreaming tonight?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

K&T said:


> Best Aunt has the right answer. We bought our tickets online three weeks before our party and were emailed a confirmation with a barcode. When we got to the TTC, I realized I'd forgotten to print out that email, and I couldn't find it quickly on my phone, but the CM said he didn't need it. They are able to look it up with just the credit card you used to buy the tickets plus your ID. Obviously, if you remember to print out the email or save it to your phone as a PDF, it might be a little quicker for the CM. *Just don't forget your credit card and ID; they'll need that no matter what. *
> 
> We didn't have MagicBands either, so like Best Aunt says, they just give you plastic credit-card-sized "tickets" with RFID chips in them. They work exactly like the MagicBands when you hold them up to the Mickey icon at the entrance and for your FastPass rides.
> 
> Have fun on Tuesday! Hope you'll have beautiful weather!



Eeek! My bank gave me a new card (same account, but different number on the card). I knew I was supposed to keep my old one for going to WDW but I’ve just realised that I forgot and destroyed the old one. 

Surely I can’t be the only one who has done this, and it’s still the same account, so hopefully it won’t cause too much of a problem. I will try to remember to allow more time to deal with it all though.


----------



## GusGus77

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this. I am Looking at people planning on being at WDW and October regular hours changing are making me nervous picking a party date. The party is the only time we will be in the parks, so I am getting nervous about super crowded and sold out parties (like tonight.) Any advice as to which would be best, Sunday September 30, or Tuesday October 2? I am assuming we will be avoiding holiday crowds, but now I am hearing some schools have fall break that week in Georgia. Anything else I need to consider? I really want to buy our party tickets as it is getting closer, but don’t know which date. Also, this close and not going to parks, will we get our tickets in time or how do we get in if we leave before our tickets are mailed to us? (We leave the 28th.)


----------



## kat_lh

GusGus77 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this. I am Looking at people planning on being at WDW and October regular hours changing are making me nervous picking a party date. The party is the only time we will be in the parks, so I am getting nervous about super crowded and sold out parties (like tonight.) Any advice as to which would be best, Sunday September 30, or Tuesday October 2? I am assuming we will be avoiding holiday crowds, but now I am hearing some schools have fall break that week in Georgia. Anything else I need to consider? I really want to buy our party tickets as it is getting closer, but don’t know which date. Also, this close and not going to parks, will we get our tickets in time or how do we get in if we leave before our tickets are mailed to us? (We leave the 28th.)



I think a Tuesday would be a better bet than Sunday.  And longer opening hours at MK only help out daytime crowds at MK on party days.  Why pay to stay until just 6 pm when you can pay the same price and stay until 11? I hope they keep extending some of the hours!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

GusGus77 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this. I am Looking at people planning on being at WDW and October regular hours changing are making me nervous picking a party date. The party is the only time we will be in the parks, so I am getting nervous about super crowded and sold out parties (like tonight.) Any advice as to which would be best, Sunday September 30, or Tuesday October 2? I am assuming we will be avoiding holiday crowds, but now I am hearing some schools have fall break that week in Georgia. Anything else I need to consider? I really want to buy our party tickets as it is getting closer, but don’t know which date. Also, this close and not going to parks, will we get our tickets in time or how do we get in if we leave before our tickets are mailed to us? (We leave the 28th.)



I can’t advise on the first part, but re your second question: you can collect your party tickets at any Guest Services, at any point - it doesn’t need to be at MK or on the day of the party. If you don’t plan on being in the parks, you can collect them at Guest Services at DS.


----------



## K&T

GusGus77 said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this. I am Looking at people planning on being at WDW and October regular hours changing are making me nervous picking a party date. The party is the only time we will be in the parks, so I am getting nervous about super crowded and sold out parties (like tonight.) Any advice as to which would be best, Sunday September 30, or Tuesday October 2? I am assuming we will be avoiding holiday crowds, but now I am hearing some schools have fall break that week in Georgia. Anything else I need to consider? I really want to buy our party tickets as it is getting closer, but don’t know which date. Also, this close and not going to parks, will we get our tickets in time or how do we get in if we leave before our tickets are mailed to us? (We leave the 28th.)




I've read on multiple other blogs and here on this forum that Tuesdays are less crowded than Sundays for MNSSHP, but I've also read that September is less busy than October. It's probably not going to make much of a difference, but if I had the choice, I would opt for the Tuesday.

Don't have your tickets snail-mailed to you. After you purchase online, just print out the email confirmation with the barcode and bring that, along with the credit card you used to make the purchase plus your ID to the TTC or to MK, and you will get your plastic credit-card-sized "tickets" there. The tickets have an RFID chip in them, just like the MagicBands, so they work the same way.

Have fun at your party!


----------



## yulilin3

kat_lh said:


> are you going to be livestreaming tonight?


Yes i am


----------



## yulilin3

Quick report
Met Pooh and friends at 7pm then walked around (streaming) lots of long lines for candy but ride lines don't look bad.
Picked up the sotmk card,  Starbucks pumpkin latte and mickey cheesecake and currently sitting in a very empty main street waiting for the parade
Photopass photographers only have about 3 groups of people in line.
Btw the pumpkin cheesecake is delicious


----------



## DisDreaming4116

yulilin3 said:


> Quick report
> Met Pooh and friends at 7pm then walked around (streaming) lots of long lines for candy but ride lines don't look bad.
> Picked up the sotmk card,  Starbucks pumpkin latte and mickey cheesecake and currently sitting in a very empty main street waiting for the parade
> Photopass photographers only have about 3 groups of people in line.
> Btw the pumpkin cheesecake is delicious


Agreed about candy and PP lines. 7DMT has been down a while already. Saw people being evacuated around 7:30.


----------



## yulilin3

All the pictures,  including magic shots are loading very quickly


----------



## Best Aunt

GusGus77 said:


> Also, this close and not going to parks, will we get our tickets in time or how do we get in if we leave before our tickets are mailed to us? (We leave the 28th.)



Do you have a MDE account?  Is everyone in your group in your MDE account (or can be put into your MDE account)?  Do all of you have Magic Bands?

If yes to all of the above - order your party tickets online.  You provide your email address.  The tickets will appear in your MDE account.  Use your Magic Bands for the party tickets.  No need to wait in line for hard tickets.

Or order by phone.  I believe you will get an email with a confirmation number for each ticket.  Go into your MDE account and enter the number for each ticket.  Use your Magic Bands for the party tickets.  No need to wait in line for hard tickets.

If you don’t have Magic Bands, then follow the advice from others about picking up your tickets when you get there.


----------



## jmoney4080

is Vamparina at the dance party now or was that just a bad rumor


----------



## SquashBanana

Just FYI, there were CMs at the entrance with a huge stack of RFID cards asking if anyone waiting to come in had paper tickets. It looked like they were exchanging the paper tickets for the plastic card.


----------



## monique5

jmoney4080 said:


> is Vamparina at the dance party now or was that just a bad rumor



She should be there, supposed to start 9/9, but was present on 9/7.


----------



## RJstanis

momto3boysillbe said:


> Anyone have photos of them
> Meeting Brer Rabbit? That’s one of my must dos. I’ve been wondering
> How that’s been going on party nights. I’m
> Hoping for some
> Pics on 9/25 when we are there.



I was in Frontierland mainly during when it was raining. I saw both Brer Bear and Brer Rabbit at different times almost hiding under the cover around Liberty Tree Tavern and Diamond Horseshoe taking pictures and interacting with maybe one group each and nobody waiting. Almost didn't even see them.



AngiTN said:


> Well, hopefully, it's as Rapunzel!
> What date? We are going 10/9
> 
> 
> I always look for a pass through. They will close it off and then let people move over and fill it in, usually the one nearest to the shooting gallery area



This exactly! We strolled up 10-15 before the parade started with groups already 3+deep. Stood right at the edge of the pass through (where tape was supposed to be but had washed off from the rain) and had a front row spot no problem. Others tried to do the same but the CM were kindly telling them they could stand near it to take the spot when they close it, but had to keep it open until they closed it off.



K&T said:


> Hi!
> 
> We arrived at the TTC around 2:45 on 9/9/18, and both the ferries plus the monorails were open and running. I would assume it would be the same for every MNSSHP date. I think monorail would be faster to get over to MK, but since we weren't in any great hurry, and since there was a ferry already at the dock, we took the ferry.
> 
> If you want to be let in to MK right at 4:00, I think you should get to the MK gates no later than 3:15 or 3:20...possibly earlier if you are going toward the end of October. Look for any entrance that is labeled "Event Entrance," and get in line at one that a bunch of people aren't already crowding. For some reason, when we arrived at 3:20, almost everyone was piled up at the middle three or four entrances. We found an entrance to the right closest to the DVC entrance where no one was standing yet, so we stood there and ended up being the first people let in for the party around 3:55.
> 
> Take water and possibly an umbrella to shield yourself from the sun because that 35 minutes we spent waiting there at the entrance were some of the hottest minutes I've ever experienced in my life, and I'm a Florida native.
> 
> Have fun at your party! I hope you'll have beautiful weather!



I live in similar weather in Houston, and it was definitely crazy hot even for me too and I typically adjust to any temperature



jrnunzio3 said:


> I really hope someone can help me.
> 
> I went to MNSSHP on 9/9/2018.  I purchased my tickets that day, so I did not use my magic band.  I had some magic shots taken and received the photo pass card.  I can see all of my photos on mydisneyphotopass.com
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out how to get the one day Memory Maker.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanking you in advance!



I think someone said it already, but you can only get the 1-Day Memory Maker on the App. I had the same issue until I looked on the app.


----------



## sheila14

RJstanis said:


> I was in Frontierland mainly during when it was raining. I saw both Brer Bear and Brer Rabbit at different times almost hiding under the cover around Liberty Tree Tavern and Diamond Horseshoe taking pictures and interacting with maybe one group each and nobody waiting. Almost didn't even see them.
> 
> 
> 
> This exactly! We strolled up 10-15 before the parade started with groups already 3+deep. Stood right at the edge of the pass through (where tape was supposed to be but had washed off from the rain) and had a front row spot no problem. Others tried to do the same but the CM were kindly telling them they could stand near it to take the spot when they close it, but had to keep it open until they closed it off.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in similar weather in Houston, and it was definitely crazy hot even for me too and I typically adjust to any temperature
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone said it already, but you can only get the 1-Day Memory Maker on the App. I had the same issue until I looked on the app.


I bought my one day MM ticket at the photopass register inside of the theater where tinker bell n Mickey meet. The general man there set up my MM on my phone using the app.


----------



## greg9x

Amy11401 said:


> I looked at the costume guidelines but I  still can't figure this out.  Can kids bring a lightsaber as part of their costume? It says you can't have anything that could strike someone but don't they sell make your own lightsabers in the park?



Yes, my son was a Jedi for our party and brought his lightsaber.  They are on the 'approved' weapons list.


----------



## Amy11401

greg9x said:


> Yes, my son was a Jedi for our party and brought his lightsaber.  They are on the 'approved' weapons list.


Thanks!


----------



## yulilin3

jmoney4080 said:


> is Vamparina at the dance party now or was that just a bad rumor


Saw her at 7:15pm, she's adorable


----------



## yulilin3

Just to report back,  same  as I did last year,  i got the allergy bag,  went to exposition hall and asked if I could get the candy without the tokens,  they said of course,  asked what i wanted and filled my bag to the top.


----------



## Bran Fox

We’re here tonight. It’s crazy crowded, but ride lines moving fast. Candy lines a little nutty. Dessert party not worth the $$


----------



## CMNJ

AngiTN said:


> I always look for a pass through. They will close it off and then let people move over and fill it in, usually the one nearest to the shooting gallery area





RJstanis said:


> This exactly! We strolled up 10-15 before the parade started with groups already 3+deep. Stood right at the edge of the pass through (where tape was supposed to be but had washed off from the rain) and had a front row spot no problem. Others tried to do the same but the CM were kindly telling them they could stand near it to take the spot when they close it, but had to keep it open until they closed it off.


This is a good idea but keep in mind some pass through serve also as emergency exits for the performers in case of a problem during the parade. I know the one right by sleepy hollow has been such in the past and have personally witnessed Cast members insisting on people remaining clear of that pass through. On one occasion when people speaking Spanish didn’t understand (or pretended not to) they went and got a supervisor to come over to tell them in Spanish they had to move or they would be removed. I’d suggest if anyone plans to do this to double check with the cast members working the ropes where you are at to ensure they will be closing the pass through off and you can move over for a good spot.


----------



## AngiTN

CMNJ said:


> This is a good idea but keep in mind some pass through serve also as emergency exits for the performers in case of a problem during the parade. I know the one right by sleepy hollow has been such in the past and have personally witnessed Cast members insisting on people remaining clear of that pass through. On one occasion when people speaking Spanish didn’t understand (or pretended not to) they went and got a supervisor to come over to tell them in Spanish they had to move or they would be removed. I’d suggest if anyone plans to do this to double check with the cast members working the ropes where you are at to ensure they will be closing the pass through off and you can move over for a good spot.


Possible. I have never used that one. I always stay in Frontier Land


----------



## K&T

yulilin3 said:


> Just to report back,  same  as I did last year,  i got the allergy bag,  went to exposition hall and asked if I could get the candy without the tokens,  they said of course,  asked what i wanted and filled my bag to the top.



Hmmmm...not sure I approve of this. Seems like a cheat of the system, and what fun is it? If the regular candy people have to stand in line to get their candy, then I think us allergy candy people should also have to stand in line to get our tokens. As much as I love a good time-saving tip for Disney, I personally wouldn't do this. I was more than satisfied with the amount of allergy candy we were given for our 14 tokens each, and I feel like we earned it just like everyone else did...by going through the trick-or-treat lines.


----------



## pearlieq

K&T said:


> If the regular candy people have to stand in line to get their candy, then I think us allergy candy people should also have to stand in line to get our tokens.



The "regular candy" people don't have to make an extra stop to exchange tokens for candy.  They can just go through the line and go on their merry way instead of having to go through another step to get candy.  Plus, those getting allergy-friendly treats have a much more limited selection than the regular candy, so that's another way it's not quite equal between the two groups   For those reasons, it doesn't strike me as terribly unfair if the allergy candy people get filled up all at once.


----------



## yulilin3

K&T said:


> Hmmmm...not sure I approve of this. Seems like a cheat of the system, and what fun is it? If the regular candy people have to stand in line to get their candy, then I think us allergy candy people should also have to stand in line to get our tokens. As much as I love a good time-saving tip for Disney, I personally wouldn't do this. I was more than satisfied with the amount of allergy candy we were given for our 14 tokens each, and I feel like we earned it just like everyone else did...by going through the trick-or-treat lines.


I've done this 2 years in a row.  I ask for the candy at exposition hall.  They fill up my bag,  i put it in the lockers an s don't have to haul it around. I don't see the "fun" in trick or treating,  especially with how hot and crowded the lines were tonight.  But I do know some people enjoy the process,  just not for me.


----------



## Haley R

SquashBanana said:


> Just FYI, there were CMs at the entrance with a huge stack of RFID cards asking if anyone waiting to come in had paper tickets. It looked like they were exchanging the paper tickets for the plastic card.


When we went to dah in July they gave us an RFID card after scanning the ticket on my phone.


----------



## Bran Fox

We did the party last night. I’m a huge fan of Disney and have been going to parks my whole life. We were residents of Orlando for many years and often annual passholders. We’ve also done both the MNSSHP AND MVMCP since they started years ago, but have not been in the last 10 years to either. Probably has been 5-6 years since we’ve been in a park. 
 Last night was extremely warm, incredibly crowded, and for us, not worth the money. We are two adults and three teens. Only interested in rides. Not any meet and greets or parades.
We walked through the gate at 7pm. Went through the bypass (crowded) got our candy and treat bags, and made a beeline for Pirates. We saw huge crowds, lines for TOT were insane. 30 minute wait for POC and the overlay was just dumb. Directly to Splash. Wait was only 15 minutes. Directly to BTMRR, wait was 10 minutes. Trick or treated for apple sauce at Tom Sawyer. Then Haunted Mansion, 35 minute wait. Directly to Small World, walk on. 
 Then we headed over to Tomorrowland Terrace for our terrace view dessert party. By now it was 9:30pm. So, about 1.5 hours of waiting equaled about 2.5 hours of navigating crowds. That’s how insane it was. 
 The dessert party was not worth the money. It was nice to have a place to sit for the fireworks, but the desserts themselves were just Ok. Our view was about 25% obstructed by a giant rocket ship. The cheeseburger spring rolls were good. They did bring us a nice surprise present. We sat there through the fireworks, had a few bites of dessert (biggest thumbs down to doom buggy cream puff, Skellington cupcake was decent) and went on our merry way. We headed to Space Ranger Spin, about a 10 minute wait. Then to Space Mountain, about a 15/20 minute wait. We did really like the dark ride. Did treat line at Cosmic Rays. Went over to Little Mermaid, basically a walk on. Then got in line at 11:45 for 7DMT (I do not get the hype).  We only sat for the Hallowishes dessert party, and not for long. We did not wait in any lines for parade or meet and greets. We bought nothing the whole night. But with the crowds, all this is the entirety of what we got to do.
  For us, the party is not worth the time or money anymore. We do not have young kids. We did love seeing everyone in costume. People really knocked it out of the park and it was very enjoyable in that way. The trick or treating is actually super fun to me. We did get about a pound of candy each and munched on it most of the night. But the crowds and the heat really killed this for us. It’s amazing to me that Disney has found a way to basically get two days park admission out of 24 hours. It used to be one of my favorite events of the year, but I would actually not ever do it again. For us, DAH sounds more our interest.


----------



## sjs314

[QUOTE="Bran Fox


Thanks for the review


----------



## AngiTN

Bran Fox said:


> We did the party last night. I’m a huge fan of Disney and have been going to parks my whole life. We were residents of Orlando for many years and often annual passholders. We’ve also done both the MNSSHP AND MVMCP since they started years ago, but have not been in the last 10 years to either. Probably has been 5-6 years since we’ve been in a park.
> Last night was extremely warm, incredibly crowded, and for us, not worth the money. We are two adults and three teens. *Only interested in rides. Not any meet and greets or parades.*
> We walked through the gate at 7pm. Went through the bypass (crowded) got our candy and treat bags, and made a beeline for Pirates. We saw huge crowds, lines for TOT were insane. 30 minute wait for POC and the overlay was just dumb. Directly to Splash. Wait was only 15 minutes. Directly to BTMRR, wait was 10 minutes. Trick or treated for apple sauce at Tom Sawyer. Then Haunted Mansion, 35 minute wait. Directly to Small World, walk on.
> Then we headed over to Tomorrowland Terrace for our terrace view dessert party. By now it was 9:30pm. So, about 1.5 hours of waiting equaled about 2.5 hours of navigating crowds. That’s how insane it was.
> The dessert party was not worth the money. It was nice to have a place to sit for the fireworks, but the desserts themselves were just Ok. Our view was about 25% obstructed by a giant rocket ship. The cheeseburger spring rolls were good. They did bring us a nice surprise present. We sat there through the fireworks, had a few bites of dessert (biggest thumbs down to doom buggy cream puff, Skellington cupcake was decent) and went on our merry way. We headed to Space Ranger Spin, about a 10 minute wait. Then to Space Mountain, about a 15/20 minute wait. We did really like the dark ride. Did treat line at Cosmic Rays. Went over to Little Mermaid, basically a walk on. Then got in line at 11:45 for 7DMT (I do not get the hype).  We only sat for the Hallowishes dessert party, and not for long. We did not wait in any lines for parade or meet and greets. We bought nothing the whole night. But with the crowds, all this is the entirety of what we got to do.
> For us, the party is not worth the time or money anymore. We do not have young kids. We did love seeing everyone in costume. People really knocked it out of the park and it was very enjoyable in that way. The trick or treating is actually super fun to me. We did get about a pound of candy each and munched on it most of the night. But the crowds and the heat really killed this for us. It’s amazing to me that Disney has found a way to basically get two days park admission out of 24 hours. It used to be one of my favorite events of the year, but I would actually not ever do it again. For us, DAH sounds more our interest.


Not surprised actually. I have formed the conclusion that the parties are not for those there just for the rides. Pretty much everyone who goes just for them comes back disappointed. I'm sure that relates to the large number of tickets they sell. But if I'm asked for advice and someone says they just want to do rides I do suggest they avoid the parties. DAH is all about rides. So you have to know your focus to know which extra fits your group, that's for sure. 

The parade is just about the best thing at the Halloween party. And you also found out why I think the seated  dessert is awful. I'm still amazed they sell seating for a bad view


----------



## Dean1953

Bran Fox said:


> We did the party last night. I’m a huge fan of Disney and have been going to parks my whole life. We were residents of Orlando for many years and often annual passholders. We’ve also done both the MNSSHP AND MVMCP since they started years ago, but have not been in the last 10 years to either. Probably has been 5-6 years since we’ve been in a park.
> Last night was extremely warm, incredibly crowded, and for us, not worth the money. We are two adults and three teens. Only interested in rides. Not any meet and greets or parades.
> We walked through the gate at 7pm. Went through the bypass (crowded) got our candy and treat bags, and made a beeline for Pirates. We saw huge crowds, lines for TOT were insane. 30 minute wait for POC and the overlay was just dumb. Directly to Splash. Wait was only 15 minutes. Directly to BTMRR, wait was 10 minutes. Trick or treated for apple sauce at Tom Sawyer. Then Haunted Mansion, 35 minute wait. Directly to Small World, walk on.
> Then we headed over to Tomorrowland Terrace for our terrace view dessert party. By now it was 9:30pm. So, about 1.5 hours of waiting equaled about 2.5 hours of navigating crowds. That’s how insane it was.
> The dessert party was not worth the money. It was nice to have a place to sit for the fireworks, but the desserts themselves were just Ok. Our view was about 25% obstructed by a giant rocket ship. The cheeseburger spring rolls were good. They did bring us a nice surprise present. We sat there through the fireworks, had a few bites of dessert (biggest thumbs down to doom buggy cream puff, Skellington cupcake was decent) and went on our merry way. We headed to Space Ranger Spin, about a 10 minute wait. Then to Space Mountain, about a 15/20 minute wait. We did really like the dark ride. Did treat line at Cosmic Rays. Went over to Little Mermaid, basically a walk on. Then got in line at 11:45 for 7DMT (I do not get the hype).  We only sat for the Hallowishes dessert party, and not for long. We did not wait in any lines for parade or meet and greets. We bought nothing the whole night. But with the crowds, all this is the entirety of what we got to do.
> For us, the party is not worth the time or money anymore. We do not have young kids. We did love seeing everyone in costume. People really knocked it out of the park and it was very enjoyable in that way. The trick or treating is actually super fun to me. We did get about a pound of candy each and munched on it most of the night. But the crowds and the heat really killed this for us. It’s amazing to me that Disney has found a way to basically get two days park admission out of 24 hours. It used to be one of my favorite events of the year, but I would actually not ever do it again. For us, DAH sounds more our interest.



If you just wanted to go on rides, why didn’t you enter the Park at 4, FP 3 rides and spread out your other rides over an 8 hour period instead of a 5 your window?


----------



## Bran Fox

Dean1953 said:


> If you just wanted to go on rides, why didn’t you enter the Park at 4, FP 3 rides and spread out your other rides over an 8 hour period instead of a 5 your window?


We live in Miami. Left as early as we could manage, hit crazy traffic on the way up, and then it took a ridiculous amount of time to park, ride trolley, monorail, and ticketing. The intent was to get in at 4 and we had FP for JC set up. But, best laid plans and all. We actually probably would have done attractions that would be closed for the night during that time. JC, HOP, Philharmagic.


----------



## Rich M

The crowds continue to be crazy it seems.  It seems like if you are looking for lower crowds for rides you should just go at rope drop and you can ride a whole lot more on a party morning when regular guess without park hoppers seem to avoid the park.  I know people said that last night was a discounted day for tickets and it was a Friday so interesting to see how it keeps going forward.


----------



## KCMA

We are heading to the party on the 25th.. we are hoping it being a Tuesday/work/school night will keep some of locals away.. we are also DVC members and will be there at 2pm to get some extra rides in.. either way it will be our first Halloween party and will have a great time regardless


----------



## SgtTibbs

Just over one week until my MNSSHP.  I'll be coming from Universal, My plan is to Lyft over to the Contemporary and walk to MK from there.  Seems faster/easier than going the TTC route.  Any thoughts?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

SgtTibbs said:


> Just over one week until my MNSSHP.  I'll be coming from Universal, My plan is to Lyft over to the Contemporary and walk to MK from there.  Seems faster/easier than going the TTC route.  Any thoughts?



That is my recommendation if taking ride share, unless you just ‘really’ want to ride the MK Ferry or Monorail from the TTC.


----------



## Southernswthrt

So excited that I finally booked a long weekend trip to check out MNSSHP, but after reading a lot of these comments - I'm actually thinking about cancelling   The only night we can go is Sunday Oct 14, and it's projected to be one of the busiest.  We are not a fan of wall-to-wall crowds and after reading and researching, I'm just wondering if this is even a good idea.  We have never been to the party, but were looking forward to checking out the parade & fireworks and some of the unique things at the party.  We wouldn't be so interested in M&G's, but a lot of the comments from the last couple years have me rethinking!  I'm seeing a lot more negative comments/reviews than positive.  Where are the least crowded spots to watch the parade and fireworks?


----------



## Best Aunt

Southernswthrt said:


> So excited that I finally booked a long weekend trip to check out MNSSHP, but after reading a lot of these comments - I'm actually thinking about cancelling   The only night we can go is Sunday Oct 14, and it's projected to be one of the busiest.  We are not a fan of wall-to-wall crowds and after reading and researching, I'm just wondering if this is even a good idea.  We have never been to the party, but were looking forward to checking out the parade & fireworks and some of the unique things at the party.  We wouldn't be so interested in M&G's, but a lot of the comments from the last couple years have me rethinking!  I'm seeing a lot more negative comments/reviews than positive.  Where are the least crowded spots to watch the parade and fireworks?



It seems like the people who are disappointed the most are those who hoped do a lot of rides during the party.  I went during the first party, which was sold out, and it didn't feel like wall-to-wall crowds to me.  If you want to do things which are unique to the party, the M&Gs are the things with the longest lines and you aren't really interested in those anyway.

If you want to do party food, Starbucks has 3 party desserts - but remember that Starbucks tends to be slow because people order fancy coffee drinks, it has no place to sit, and it has no takeout containers.  I'm not saying to stay away, I'm just saying that it's nice to know this before you go in so you aren't surprised and frustrated.

I loved watching the fireworks by standing near the rail above the water, across from the Frontierland Shootin Gallery.  I wandered over as the fireworks started.  There was nobody in front of me, nobody next to me.  A lot of people don't like this spot because they like to look at the castle during the fireworks.  I found that except for the finale, the fireworks were going off over the water so this spot worked great for me.

I did several magic shots with no line, and I got a photo with the gravediggers with no line.  I met Cinderella and Elena with no line.

I think you need to look at Page 1, decide what your priorities would be if you attended, and get input about those specific things.  Make the decision based on your particular group's personalities.  I don't believe in making a decision (any kind of decision, actually) based on "people say..."


----------



## wendy1974

For those that have gone for the 4pm party entry recently-what were the lines like?  Amount of time to get in?  Were Annual Pass lines still flowing quickly?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

So we are Lee’s than six weeks out from our party, and I have managed to tear my MCL. It shouldn’t require surgery, but I am worried that I will not be up to the amount of walking necessary. Can I rent an ECV just for the party? Will they still be renting them out after the party starts if we happen to arrive late?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Southernswthrt said:


> So excited that I finally booked a long weekend trip to check out MNSSHP, but after reading a lot of these comments - I'm actually thinking about cancelling   The only night we can go is Sunday Oct 14, and it's projected to be one of the busiest.  We are not a fan of wall-to-wall crowds and after reading and researching, I'm just wondering if this is even a good idea.  We have never been to the party, but were looking forward to checking out the parade & fireworks and some of the unique things at the party.  We wouldn't be so interested in M&G's, but a lot of the comments from the last couple years have me rethinking!  I'm seeing a lot more negative comments/reviews than positive.  Where are the least crowded spots to watch the parade and fireworks?



Honestly, I have been wondering whether we should cancel too, given the crowds and negative reviews. However, I’m aware that many people have been multiple times, whereas I don’t have any “good old days” memories to compare it to. So I’m setting my expectations low, and going just to enjoy the atmosphere. If we get anything else done, that’s wonderful. But if all we do is see the fireworks and soak up the unique atmosphere, that can be enough. If I have a long itinerary of things I want to do, that just means it’s a list of possible things that can go wrong or ways I can be disappointed. 

I realise that it sounds quite bleak and I don’t mean it to. I just think that, by going with no expectations, I won’t be taking on the baggage of other people’s experiences, positive or negative. It’s better than sitting in our hotel room, and if it’s not, then we will go back to our hotel instead, or take a break at one of the monorail hotels and go back an hour later.


----------



## Haley R

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Honestly, I have been wondering whether we should cancel too, given the crowds and negative reviews. However, I’m aware that many people have been multiple times, whereas I don’t have any “good old days” memories to compare it to. So I’m setting my expectations low, and going just to enjoy the atmosphere. If we get anything else done, that’s wonderful. But if all we do is see the fireworks and soak up the unique atmosphere, that can be enough. If I have a long itinerary of things I want to do, that just means it’s a list of possible things that can go wrong or ways I can be disappointed.
> 
> I realise that it sounds quite bleak and I don’t mean it to. I just think that, by going with no expectations, I won’t be taking on the baggage of other people’s experiences, positive or negative. It’s better than sitting in our hotel room, and if it’s not, then we will go back to our hotel instead, or take a break at one of the monorail hotels and go back an hour later.


We are going for the first time in October and I’m not taking any of the negative reviews to heart. I like reading them just to see what I could POSSIBLY expect but I’m just going in with the mindset that it’ll be busy. Especially since we are going at the end of October. I have an itinerary but we will be just fine if we don’t get to everything. The main things I want to do are shop, do our dessert party, watch the parade, and ride space mountain. Everything else is a bonus.


----------



## sheila14

K&T said:


> Hmmmm...not sure I approve of this. Seems like a cheat of the system, and what fun is it? If the regular candy people have to stand in line to get their candy, then I think us allergy candy people should also have to stand in line to get our tokens. As much as I love a good time-saving tip for Disney, I personally wouldn't do this. I was more than satisfied with the amount of allergy candy we were given for our 14 tokens each, and I feel like we earned it just like everyone else did...by going through the trick-or-treat lines.


I agree also,, tokens or not all guests should go through the lines and get candy or token. If Disney continues this idea of someone claiming they have an allergy, then others are going to do it whether an allergy or not or tokens or not.  Not fair for all involved!!!


----------



## Southernswthrt

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Honestly, I have been wondering whether we should cancel too, given the crowds and negative reviews. However, I’m aware that many people have been multiple times, whereas I don’t have any “good old days” memories to compare it to. So I’m setting my expectations low, and going just to enjoy the atmosphere. If we get anything else done, that’s wonderful. But if all we do is see the fireworks and soak up the unique atmosphere, that can be enough. If I have a long itinerary of things I want to do, that just means it’s a list of possible things that can go wrong or ways I can be disappointed.
> 
> I realise that it sounds quite bleak and I don’t mean it to. I just think that, by going with no expectations, I won’t be taking on the baggage of other people’s experiences, positive or negative. It’s better than sitting in our hotel room, and if it’s not, then we will go back to our hotel instead, or take a break at one of the monorail hotels and go back an hour later.



I don't think you sound bleak at all!  We have a very relaxed touring style.  We are AP's and go often enough that we don't need to do every single thing every time.  Our main reason for going is the atmosphere.  We have never been during the fall.  We tend to be there at rope drop to get in our favorite rides and head out early to enjoy our resort and relax.  I don't really have any high expectations - just that the comments regarding the crowds scare us!


----------



## Southernswthrt

Best Aunt said:


> It seems like the people who are disappointed the most are those who hoped do a lot of rides during the party.  I went during the first party, which was sold out, and it didn't feel like wall-to-wall crowds to me.  If you want to do things which are unique to the party, the M&Gs are the things with the longest lines and you aren't really interested in those anyway.
> 
> If you want to do party food, Starbucks has 3 party desserts - but remember that Starbucks tends to be slow because people order fancy coffee drinks, it has no place to sit, and it has no takeout containers.  I'm not saying to stay away, I'm just saying that it's nice to know this before you go in so you aren't surprised and frustrated.
> 
> I loved watching the fireworks by standing near the rail above the water, across from the Frontierland Shootin Gallery.  I wandered over as the fireworks started.  There was nobody in front of me, nobody next to me.  A lot of people don't like this spot because they like to look at the castle during the fireworks.  I found that except for the finale, the fireworks were going off over the water so this spot worked great for me.
> 
> I did several magic shots with no line, and I got a photo with the gravediggers with no line.  I met Cinderella and Elena with no line.
> 
> I think you need to look at Page 1, decide what your priorities would be if you attended, and get input about those specific things.  Make the decision based on your particular group's personalities.  I don't believe in making a decision (any kind of decision, actually) based on "people say..."



Thanks for your insights!  We really just want to soak up the overall atmosphere, and see the fireworks and the parade without being suffocated by others. I don't expect to be head on in front of the castle - we like the hidden nooks and crannies around the park!


----------



## sheila14

IMO it seems that if Disney is selling more tickets for the MNSSHP it is going to “feel” more crowded. This is a business and Disney will do what they need to make a dollar. I went to the second party and I agree that the tot lines were insane and with multiple rides that were down can make it feel crowded. You need a plan for these parties and do your best to stick with it. If Disney is not reaching their quota with reg park tickets then they might raise ticket sales for this.


----------



## kat_lh

I'm assuming there's no rider swap for the party?


----------



## Roxyfire

RJstanis said:


> I was in Frontierland mainly during when it was raining. I saw both Brer Bear and Brer Rabbit at different times almost hiding under the cover around Liberty Tree Tavern and Diamond Horseshoe taking pictures and interacting with maybe one group each and nobody waiting. Almost didn't even see them.



Do you recall about what time that was? We are planning to be over in that area when the party starts (Pecos Bill for dinner then over to splash for a couple rides if it's not too busy) so I'd love to run into them before we move over to other areas.


----------



## ohdanalee

sheila14 said:


> I agree also,, tokens or not all guests should go through the lines and get candy or token. If Disney continues this idea of someone claiming they have an allergy, then others are going to do it whether an allergy or not or tokens or not.  Not fair for all involved!!!



I disagree with this entirely. People should be allowed to get whatever candy they want as Disney offers the allergy and non-allergy candies to everyone and the ticket includes unlimited trick or treating. And the allergy options aren't limited to those with allergies, those with dietary restrictions also benefit from these other options. Disney also allows everyone to get the allergy options without tokens. The tokens are specifically for those who want to experience trick or treating but can't get the regular candy. If you don't want to trick or treat but still want the allergy friendly treats then you can still get the candy. This policing of how people get the allergy candies, trick or treat, or how many tokens they collect is ridiculous. You don't have to "earn" the right to ask for wethers or whatever.


----------



## Dentam

Roxyfire said:


> Do you recall about what time that was? We are planning to be over in that area when the party starts (Pecos Bill for dinner then over to splash for a couple rides if it's not too busy) so I'd love to run into them before we move over to other areas.



I saw them around 7pm in that area during the party on Labor Day.


----------



## anomamatt

kat_lh said:


> I'm assuming there's no rider swap for the party?



No.

The FP lines are closed.  So all mechanisms that require the FP line (RS, DAS, etc) are not available during the party hours.


----------



## adelaster

Southernswthrt said:


> So excited that I finally booked a long weekend trip to check out MNSSHP, but after reading a lot of these comments - I'm actually thinking about cancelling   The only night we can go is Sunday Oct 14, and it's projected to be one of the busiest.  We are not a fan of wall-to-wall crowds and after reading and researching, I'm just wondering if this is even a good idea.  We have never been to the party, but were looking forward to checking out the parade & fireworks and some of the unique things at the party.  We wouldn't be so interested in M&G's, but a lot of the comments from the last couple years have me rethinking!  I'm seeing a lot more negative comments/reviews than positive.  Where are the least crowded spots to watch the parade and fireworks?


I'm going in late October for the first time and I'm not worried. We went a few days before Christmas to MVMCP last year and had fun. We don't do character meets, and only do a few rides. For us, the focus is more on the special events and party specific things.

Honestly, our first visit to Disney was hurricane season 2016 and I was terrified by what I read on disboards. People were either defensively positive about the parks or overtly negative about crowds. We went with one day MK tix and barely rode anything due to weather closures, but we still made our own fun. It was neither as good nor as bad as people said. There are a lot of us who weren't able to go in "the good old days" because of age and existence. Does that mean we should just never try it because the sweet spot has passed? It also overlooks the fact that those sweet spots were created by other people being unable to attend; those who were unemployed, deployed, or dealing with other circumstances. Point being, we only have the now, and the now can be plenty enjoyable with realistic goals and expectations.

Disney needs to generate more revenue and maximize profits, so the cost of visiting will continue to rise. Florida weather will continue to get hotter and wetter, and everyone knows that navigating crowds is awful. So then, the way I see it, the odds are this is only going to get more expensive, more crowded, and less comfortable. It's something I personally wanted to experience at least once- so I'm going. I'm sure it will be ridiculous, but after four visits in the last two years I have a decent grasp on what that means. Fun can still be had; your nonrefundable tickets are the motivation to find it.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Haley R said:


> We are going for the first time in October and I’m not taking any of the negative reviews to heart. I like reading them just to see what I could POSSIBLY expect but I’m just going in with the mindset that it’ll be busy. Especially since we are going at the end of October. I have an itinerary but we will be just fine if we don’t get to everything. The main things I want to do are shop, do our dessert party, watch the parade, and ride space mountain. Everything else is a bonus.



We are going on Halloween night, as well as earlier in the month, and I fully expect it to be packed. It’s useful to know what to expect, but I agree that it is important to identify the “must do” items and treat everything else as a bonus. 



Southernswthrt said:


> I don't think you sound bleak at all!  We have a very relaxed touring style.  We are AP's and go often enough that we don't need to do every single thing every time.  Our main reason for going is the atmosphere.  We have never been during the fall.  We tend to be there at rope drop to get in our favorite rides and head out early to enjoy our resort and relax.  I don't really have any high expectations - just that the comments regarding the crowds scare us!



I’m pretty worried about the crowds too, but that can add to the fun if it’s well managed and people aren’t being obnoxious. I’m excited to see the fall decor and experience the atmosphere.


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

We did the party last night (9/14).  This party had the 9th (I think) least busy prediction.....however it sold out.  My guess is because the weather cooperated with a very small chance of rain forecasted.  It was very crowded and the heat was at times nearly unbearable in the sun.  We entered about 4:15 and rode Buzz and COP.  We went to Big Top for party merch, but the pin I wanted (stitch) was only available at the Emporium.  So....we walked all the way back to the front to get the Stitch pin. BTW, the CM told me that pin was predicted to sell out by the next party.   After we lined up for Stitch....about 6:15.  Line was fairly short....just outside of the entrance turnstile.  He started meeting about 6:30.  We were out by 7:15.  Headed to Pooh but line was way too long.  We TOT at one stop.  We did do quite a few magic shots along the way.  We had the dessert party booked (which I am SO glad we did because of the crowds). Checked in 8:15.  Ate some desserts and were escorted to parade viewing area.  Great spot for the parade.  Then we were escorted to the garden fireworks area and watched the show in relative comfort.  Afterward, headed over to Pooh and maybe waited 30 minutes there.  Finished, TOT until our bags were full and then headed out.  We left just before the second parade.  All in all, we had a great night.  We had no great expectations and met the characters I wanted to, had great spots for parade and fireworks.  It WAS hot and it WAS crowded.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Lovinallthingsdisney said:


> We did the party last night (9/14). This party had the 9th (I think) least busy prediction



Actually, it was the 5th least crowded ranking per TP.  

Glad you had a fun evening, despite the heat and crowds.


----------



## SquashBanana

wendy1974 said:


> For those that have gone for the 4pm party entry recently-what were the lines like?  Amount of time to get in?  Were Annual Pass lines still flowing quickly?



I can't speak to the AP lines but we were allowed in at 3:48 on the 9/14 party. At 3:30 every event entrance was about 20-30 people deep.


----------



## K&T

AngiTN said:


> Not surprised actually. I have formed the conclusion that the parties are not for those there just for the rides. Pretty much everyone who goes just for them comes back disappointed. I'm sure that relates to the large number of tickets they sell. But if I'm asked for advice and someone says they just want to do rides I do suggest they avoid the parties. DAH is all about rides. So you have to know your focus to know which extra fits your group, that's for sure.
> 
> The parade is just about the best thing at the Halloween party. And you also found out why I think the seated  dessert is awful. I'm still amazed they sell seating for a bad view



My family went to MNSSHP mostly for the rides, and we were not at all disappointed. We were let in just before 4:00 on 9/9/18 and used FastPasses on Haunted Mansion and Jungle Cruise. Then, we did zero-wait-walk-ons of Pirates (pre-7:00, so we wouldn't have to endure all the Gunpowder Pete nonsense), Thunder Mountain, Splash Mountain, Little Mermaid, People Mover, and Buzz Lightyear. Our longest wait of the night was maybe 12-15 minutes, if that, for Speedway when it opened back up after it had closed for weather. We kind of wanted to do 7DMT, but that was at least a half hour wait all night (which is still way shorter than day-time averages), and it was closed for about an hour due to weather. During the second parade, we rode Haunted Mansion again with an even shorter wait than our FastPasses had been earlier; we walked right up to the doors and were the only ones there. After that, we climbed the Swiss Family Treehouse and were the only people at that attraction; it was awesome. In addition, we had absolutely no wait the four times we bought food, snacks, and drinks, we got to do the Carousel of Progress before it closed at 6:00, we got pressed coin souvenirs from about 14 or 15 machines in the park, and we trick-or-treated for tokens at 12 locations with only a very short wait at one...every other location was a very quick walk through...but we waited until after around 9:00 to do most of our trick-or-treating. 

Anyway, I wouldn't discourage anyone from going to MNSSHP for the rides. We were very satisfied with our experience. I think, even on a busy night at MNSSHP, the ride lines are shorter than during an average day at MK, aren't they? That's what I read before we went, and that's what persuaded me to buy the tickets. We got quite a bit accomplished during our 8 hours there and almost certainly more than we would have been able to get accomplished at MK during an average day... and for $140 cheaper for my family of 3 than daytime tickets would have been. So, it was definitely a win for us!


----------



## Lovinallthingsdisney

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Actually, it was the 5th least crowded ranking per TP.
> 
> Glad you had a fun evening, despite the heat and crowds.


I knew it was a “low” number.  Our other option was 9/16 and I think that is 9 higher than Friday...which is where the 9 came from.  Regardless, it was much more crowded than it was “supposed” to be..LOL, which I KNOW is totally crapshoot.


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Can anyone tell me what attractions are not open during the party? We have 2 MK days...1 is the party and 1 the night before. I wanted to make sure we did those the non party night since we’ll be at the party after. I know philarmagic, hall of presidents, enchanted tales with belle any others???
Thanks!!!


----------



## SquashBanana

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Can anyone tell me what attractions are not open during the party? We have 2 MK days...1 is the party and 1 the night before. I wanted to make sure we did those the non party night since we’ll be at the party after. I know philarmagic, hall of presidents, enchanted tales with belle any others???
> Thanks!!!



Jungle Cruise, Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor, Tinkerbell M&G, Princess Fairytale Hall M&G


----------



## Haley R

SquashBanana said:


> Jungle Cruise, Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor, Tinkerbell M&G, Princess Fairytale Hall M&G


Carousel of progress


----------



## Best Aunt

SquashBanana said:


> Jungle Cruise, Monsters Inc. Laugh Floor, Tinkerbell M&G, Princess Fairytale Hall M&G



I met Cinderella and Elena in princess fairytale hall after 6:00 but before the party officially started.


----------



## AngiTN

Southernswthrt said:


> So excited that I finally booked a long weekend trip to check out MNSSHP, but after reading a lot of these comments - I'm actually thinking about cancelling   The only night we can go is Sunday Oct 14, and it's projected to be one of the busiest.  We are not a fan of wall-to-wall crowds and after reading and researching, I'm just wondering if this is even a good idea.  We have never been to the party, but were looking forward to checking out the parade & fireworks and some of the unique things at the party.  We wouldn't be so interested in M&G's, but a lot of the comments from the last couple years have me rethinking!  *I'm seeing a lot more negative comments/reviews than positive.*  Where are the least crowded spots to watch the parade and fireworks?



That's the nature of The Dis period. It's just a place where folks come and post more negative comments/reviews, than positive. It used to really get to me too. I didn't understand why there was so much negativity on a board that I thought was to help people plan trips. I just finally realized it's not Disney, it's something about this board. Negativity spreads here like nowhere else. Disney itself isn't worse or more negative, just Dis is. I stopped letting it get to me, I read past it and learned to enjoy the board more and realized Disney wasn't anywhere near as negative as The Dis makes it sounds. If it was, it would have shut down ages ago.

Concentrate on the unique things about the party, which is what we do. All but the M&G. We tend to skip those but never miss the shows, parades or fireworks. The great thing about Hallowishes is they are not projection focused like HEA so you don't need to be in front of the castle. We watch from in back. 




sheila14 said:


> I agree also,, tokens or not all guests should go through the lines and get candy or token. If Disney continues this idea of someone claiming they have an allergy, *then others are going to do it whether an allergy or not or tokens or not.* *Not fair for all involved!!!*


And they should. What's not fair? 



ohdanalee said:


> I disagree with this entirely. People should be allowed to get whatever candy they want as Disney offers the allergy and non-allergy candies to everyone and the ticket includes unlimited trick or treating. And the allergy options aren't limited to those with allergies, those with dietary restrictions also benefit from these other options. Disney also allows everyone to get the allergy options without tokens. The tokens are specifically for those who want to experience trick or treating but can't get the regular candy. If you don't want to trick or treat but still want the allergy friendly treats then you can still get the candy. This policing of how people get the allergy candies, trick or treat, or how many tokens they collect is ridiculous. You don't have to "earn" the right to ask for wethers or whatever.


Yes. There are no allergy police. Nor should there be.


----------



## sjs314

Haley R said:


> We are going for the first time in October and I’m not taking any of the negative reviews to heart. I like reading them just to see what I could POSSIBLY expect but I’m just going in with the mindset that it’ll be busy. Especially since we are going at the end of October. I have an itinerary but we will be just fine if we don’t get to everything. The main things I want to do are shop, do our dessert party, watch the parade, and ride space mountain. Everything else is a bonus.



We are also attending our first party in late October so I am expecting large crowds for this reason I also bought tickets for the seated dessert party as seeing HalloWishes is one of our main reasons to go to the party. The other goals for the night is HP castle show and the parade, still not sure where to watch either of these and I hope to pick up a pin. As you said anything else is a bonus. 
I am thinking about getting the one day PhotoPass for magic shots all depends how long the lines for those are. I have 3 FP booked for between 4-6pm and dinner @ 6:15pm at the Plaza


----------



## Araminta18

Sorry, I can’t find the information: for the dessert party, do we need to check in at the terrace or could I just show up at the flagpole for the parade?


----------



## rastuso

Anybody know when Halloween sold out last year?  Despite life issues, I may have my wife convinced we should go to Orlando from Oct 31st (hitting the last MNSSHP), then hit the next to last HHN on the 2nd, then hit the first MVMCP (Or first one ever after MANY HPs) on the 8th.  Can't believe they start that so early this year.

Got an awesome deal on Cabana Bay room.  I'm not worried about that HHN selling out.  Do MVMCPs ever sell out?  And when does Halloween usually sell out?  We're not 100% yet, but I also don't want those to disappear on us.  I'd think with the higher numbers they seem to be allowing in this year that it won't sell out soon, maybe not until October.  I'd love to know the earliest its ever sold out, which was likely 2015.

Also any reviews on the Kid's Nite Out babysitting.  We just don't use babysitter, and it would be the first time for our DD who is 2 and a half.

Thanks.


----------



## Roy Disney

Where do you pick up will call tickets for MNNSHP?


----------



## dachsie

rastuso said:


> Anybody know when Halloween sold out last year?  Despite life issues, I may have my wife convinced we should go to Orlando from Oct 31st (hitting the last MNSSHP), then hit the next to last HHN on the 2nd, then hit the first MVMCP (Or first one ever after MANY HPs) on the 8th.  Can't believe they start that so early this year.
> 
> Got an awesome deal on Cabana Bay room.  I'm not worried about that HHN selling out.  Do MVMCPs ever sell out?  And when does Halloween usually sell out?  We're not 100% yet, but I also don't want those to disappear on us.  I'd think with the higher numbers they seem to be allowing in this year that it won't sell out soon, maybe not until October.  I'd love to know the earliest its ever sold out, which was likely 2015.
> 
> Also any reviews on the Kid's Nite Out babysitting.  We just don't use babysitter, and it would be the first time for our DD who is 2 and a half.
> 
> Thanks.


I would say buy your tickets as soon as you can.  The first party may sell out because of media and bloggers and you know Halloween will


----------



## ohdanalee

I attended Friday's sold out party and had a great time. Rode pirates, haunted Mansion, and space mountain during the party, went trick or treating a LOT, saw the fireworks, villains show, and the parade (had a great viewing spot for the parade too), got a few pics taken, and ate a few of the special treats. What I noticed the most was despite the crowds and seemingly long lines, the lines all moved very quickly. The longest and most miserable line was the one waiting for the ferry and then the tram to get back to the car at the end of the night and that was due to the stifling heat more than anything. I'm a born and raised Floridian and could barely handle it!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

rastuso said:


> Anybody know when Halloween sold out last year?  Despite life issues, I may have my wife convinced we should go to Orlando from Oct 31st (hitting the last MNSSHP), then hit the next to last HHN on the 2nd, then hit the first MVMCP (Or first one ever after MANY HPs) on the 8th.  Can't believe they start that so early this year.
> 
> Got an awesome deal on Cabana Bay room.  I'm not worried about that HHN selling out.  Do MVMCPs ever sell out?  And when does Halloween usually sell out?  We're not 100% yet, but I also don't want those to disappear on us.  I'd think with the higher numbers they seem to be allowing in this year that it won't sell out soon, maybe not until October.  I'd love to know the earliest its ever sold out, which was likely 2015.
> 
> Also any reviews on the Kid's Nite Out babysitting.  We just don't use babysitter, and it would be the first time for our DD who is 2 and a half.
> 
> Thanks.



I'd be surprised if the first mvmcp doesn't sell out.

Halloween day mnsshp will probably sell out at any time. If you're sure you're going don't wait another day.


----------



## rastuso

Well, I did some research online, and it seems it has sold out in the past on the 16th and 17th.  I really wish they were doing Nov 1st this year, for price alone, but that must not have done well for them last year.  SO, I pulled the trigger.  I can always resell if I have to.  The prices are always nutty.

I've heard it can clear out during the week, since a lot of locals go on Halloween night, so we'll see.  

NOw I have to decide about MVMCP, but I sure can't imagine that selling out anytime soon.  Even the first HP party only sold out a couple days early.


----------



## AngiTN

dachsie said:


> I would say buy your tickets as soon as you can.  The first party may sell out because of media and bloggers and you know Halloween will


Yep, I think the first parties ALWAYS sell out due to bloggers going so they can you know, blog about it, LOL


----------



## Haley R

Araminta18 said:


> Sorry, I can’t find the information: for the dessert party, do we need to check in at the terrace or could I just show up at the flagpole for the parade?


I thought a pp said they were able to just show up at the flagpole. I may be wrong but that’s what we are planning on doing.


----------



## Disneyd923

Hi, going in October and have reservations for The Jungle Canteen before the party starts. Am I better off using this “pre-party” time on rides? Our main interest for the Halloween party are the parade and fireworks right now. My kids would love to meet 7ds, but since they are young and may not make it late, I’m weary to spend time waiting on line for characters.  That being said, is the dessert party worth it for the fireworks view or is there a nice, uncrowded spot that would offer a good experience? I’m afraid the dessert party would make us miss the first parade, which is unfortunately a must.  Any other must do’s for young kids?  Sorry if I’m asking any questions that have already been addressed.


----------



## tbird89

Through all the parties so far this year, has anyone noticed the line for Jack and Sally closing before 11:00? If so, what's the earliest you've seen it close? in advance!!


----------



## Amandaj0831

We are going to the MK all day the day of our party. Just bad timing the one day I got BOG breakfast ended up being the best day for the party. My girls are older (13 and 15) so Im not really too worried, but I have a quick question about costumes. I was not going to wear a "real costume" but I did get a solid yellow knee length skirt with a fitted blue shirt. Can I wear that all day or is it too close to a costume, so I should wear something different and change later on?


----------



## bpesch

AngiTN said:


> I didn't understand why there was so much negativity on a board that I thought was to help people plan trips. I just finally realized it's not Disney, it's something about this board. Negativity spreads here like nowhere else.



It's not just these boards, it's the nature of the human beast. So much negativity everywhere.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rastuso said:


> Anybody know when Halloween sold out last year?



Per Post #3:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ooktacular-celebration.3665880/#post-58846471

2017 - 10/31 sold out on 10/8
2016 - 10/31 sold out 9/16
2015 - 10/31 sold out 8/2



rastuso said:


> Do MVMCPs ever sell out?



A treasure trove of MVMCP information can be found here:  "Official" 2018 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party - Holiday Magic

Historical sold out info is on Post #3:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...as-party-holiday-magic.3668978/#post-58914474


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Roy Disney said:


> Where do you pick up will call tickets for MNNSHP?



Tickets can be picked up from any Guest Relations or ticket booth location.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Araminta18 said:


> Sorry, I can’t find the information: for the dessert party, do we need to check in at the terrace or could I just show up at the flagpole for the parade?





Haley R said:


> I thought a pp said they were able to just show up at the flagpole. I may be wrong but that’s what we are planning on doing.



You need to check in at the terrace first and get the dessert party lanyard as your credentials for the parade and dessert party.  Check-in at the terrace begins as early as 4 pm.  You can stop there on your way in if you are entering at 4 pm for the party and going through the bypass.  



Disneyd923 said:


> Hi, going in October and have reservations for The Jungle Canteen before the party starts. Am I better off using this “pre-party” time on rides? Our main interest for the Halloween party are the parade and fireworks right now. My kids would love to meet 7ds, but since they are young and may not make it late, I’m weary to spend time waiting on line for characters.  That being said, is the dessert party worth it for the fireworks view or is there a nice, uncrowded spot that would offer a good experience? I’m afraid the dessert party would make us miss the first parade, which is unfortunately a must.  Any other must do’s for young kids?  Sorry if I’m asking any questions that have already been addressed.



We love starting our night off at Skipper's Canteen for dinner.  We typically make our reservation as late as possible (our reservation was at 5:50 pm on Aug. 24), so we can get rides in between 4 pm until dinner time.  You will find it gets fairly crowded in MK when the party and general day crowds mix.  We like to eat so by the time we are done, the day crowd has thinned and the party starts.

I'm not sure which party you are interested in, but we did the terrace party on Aug. 24.  They let guests in at 8:45 pm so you can pick a table.  They also have reserved signs to place on the table in case you'd like to leave and see the parade or do something else.  If you are interested in the terrace party, you could find a parade spot and then send one adult over to the terrace to enter at 8:45 pm and pick a table.  Perhaps pick a parade spot near the terrace so it's easy to get to the party once the parade goes by.  We saw the parade by the flagpole and got back to the terrace with a good 20 minutes before the fireworks which was plenty of time to eat our dessert.  You could see the parade and then go to the terrace, but the better tables will probably be gone by then.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

tbird89 said:


> Through all the parties so far this year, has anyone noticed the line for Jack and Sally closing before 11:00? If so, what's the earliest you've seen it close? in advance!!


Check out Kenny the Pirate. He has excellent information about the characters, their locations and availability. Great info!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Does anyone who has been this year know about the availability of candy? My husband and I went in 2016 and it was hot. Not having bags to carry, we opted not to get candy early because we didn't want it to melt in our pockets, lol. By the time we decided to get some, the locations we checked were out of candy and we never did find any. Although getting candy is the least of our goals for this trip, we will have our granddaughters who will want a little candy. We are not big trick or treaters and only visit a few houses on Halloween,  but we'd like them to experience getting candy from the Magic Kingdom. Just wondering how this year was so far.


----------



## monique5

rastuso said:


> Anybody know when Halloween sold out last year?  Despite life issues, I may have my wife convinced we should go to Orlando from Oct 31st (hitting the last MNSSHP), then hit the next to last HHN on the 2nd, then hit the first MVMCP (Or first one ever after MANY HPs) on the 8th.  Can't believe they start that so early this year.
> 
> Got an awesome deal on Cabana Bay room.  I'm not worried about that HHN selling out.  Do MVMCPs ever sell out?  And when does Halloween usually sell out?  We're not 100% yet, but I also don't want those to disappear on us.  I'd think with the higher numbers they seem to be allowing in this year that it won't sell out soon, maybe not until October.  I'd love to know the earliest its ever sold out, which was likely 2015.
> 
> Also any reviews on the Kid's Nite Out babysitting.  We just don't use babysitter, and it would be the first time for our DD who is 2 and a half.
> 
> Thanks.



It's on Page 1. Post #3 Previous MNSSHP Threads/Info.


----------



## IceQueen182

maryr1oz said:


> Is there a good strategy post or thread from those who purchased the dessert party with parade viewing and have experience to report back on? Trying to get as much insight as i can before we get to do this on Sunday night



Not a strategy thread per se, but I started a thread to ask about people's experiences with the dessert party earlier in the week since it's easy for the posts to get lost in the main thread.  Feel free to come over! I'd love to hear about your thoughts on the dessert party since people seem mixed.  Hope you have a great party!! 

https://www.disboards.com/threads/thoughts-on-hallowishes-dessert-party.3705703/#post-59734013


----------



## Best Aunt

Mambo Junkie said:


> Does anyone who has been this year know about the availability of candy? My husband and I went in 2016 and it was hot. *Not having bags to carry*, we opted not to get candy early because we didn't want it to melt in our pockets, lol. By the time we decided to get some, the locations we checked were out of candy and we never did find any. Although getting candy is the least of our goals for this trip, we will have our granddaughters who will want a little candy. We are not big trick or treaters and only visit a few houses on Halloween,  but we'd like them to experience getting candy from the Magic Kingdom. Just wondering how this year was so far.



Confused about your bag situation.  You didn't have a bag?  Or you didn't want to carry a bag?

You don't have to bring your own bag - you can get a free bag there.  

But I think you are asking people who attended - was there a point in time when cast members ran out of candy?  I can't answer that one because I didn't try to get candy near the end of the party.


----------



## jsmla

DisneyWishes14 said:


> You need to check in at the terrace first and get the dessert party lanyard as your credentials for the parade and dessert party.  Check-in at the terrace begins as early as 4 pm.  You can stop there on your way in if you are entering at 4 pm for the party and going through the bypass.



I wasn't aware that we also get a reserved spot for the parade.  How does this work?  I have the dessert party with Plaza Garden viewing.  Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Mambo Junkie said:


> Does anyone who has been this year know about the availability of candy? My husband and I went in 2016 and it was hot. Not having bags to carry, we opted not to get candy early because we didn't want it to melt in our pockets, lol. By the time we decided to get some, the locations we checked were out of candy and we never did find any. Although getting candy is the least of our goals for this trip, we will have our granddaughters who will want a little candy. We are not big trick or treaters and only visit a few houses on Halloween,  but we'd like them to experience getting candy from the Magic Kingdom. Just wondering how this year was so far.



They hand out bags when you arrive, or if you miss it they are usually available at any treat station.

Running out of candy is not an all that common report among these threads, but it does occasionally happen.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Best Aunt said:


> Confused about your bag situation.  You didn't have a bag?  Or you didn't want to carry a bag?
> 
> You don't have to bring your own bag - you can get a free bag there.
> 
> But I think you are asking people who attended - was there a point in time when cast members ran out of candy?  I can't answer that one because I didn't try to get candy near the end of the party.




We have attended many parties and they have never ever run out of candy! Also each candy station has empty bags you just have to ask for one.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

jsmla said:


> I wasn't aware that we also get a reserved spot for the parade.  How does this work?  I have the dessert party with Plaza Garden viewing.  Thanks!



It's not available to everyone.  Originally there was a website error that included parade viewing language in the description of the Tomorrowland Terrace party and vague references for the Plaza Garden party.  Disney later removed that info but is honoring anyone who made a reservation before the change with parade viewing for those folks only.  You should have received a phone call from Disney if you were eligible - I can't remember the cut-off date off the top of my head.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## jsmla

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It's not available to everyone.  Originally there was a website error that included parade viewing language in the description of the Tomorrowland Terrace party and vague references for the Plaza Garden party.  Disney later removed that info but is honoring anyone who made a reservation before the change with parade viewing for those folks only.  You should have received a phone call from Disney if you were eligible - I can't remember the cut-off date off the top of my head.  Hope that makes sense.


Thanks!  I just booked last week so after the cut off.  I'll plan on watching the second parade.


----------



## ksromack

eeyoreandtink said:


> So we are Lee’s than six weeks out from our party, and I have managed to tear my MCL. It shouldn’t require surgery, but I am worried that I will not be up to the amount of walking necessary. Can I rent an ECV just for the party? Will they still be renting them out after the party starts if we happen to arrive late?


I cant help you with the ECV but I did find out I have a torn one as well.....my cortisone shot worked wonders the first time (about 2 months ago) and I plan on getting another right before we leave in two weeks.....I'm not sure the tear is the culprit or the arthritic knee 



Tigger in a kilt said:


> Honestly, I have been wondering whether we should cancel too, given the crowds and negative reviews. However, I’m aware that many people have been multiple times, whereas I don’t have any “good old days” memories to compare it to. So I’m setting my expectations low, and going just to enjoy the atmosphere. If we get anything else done, that’s wonderful. But if all we do is see the fireworks and soak up the unique atmosphere, that can be enough. If I have a long itinerary of things I want to do, that just means it’s a list of possible things that can go wrong or ways I can be disappointed.
> 
> I realise that it sounds quite bleak and I don’t mean it to. I just think that, by going with no expectations, I won’t be taking on the baggage of other people’s experiences, positive or negative. It’s better than sitting in our hotel room, and if it’s not, then we will go back to our hotel instead, or take a break at one of the monorail hotels and go back an hour later.


I still believe in looking for the silver lining in any situation.  Expect the worst then you aren't disappointed when the worst happens and are pleasantly surprised when it doesn't (and THAT is almost always the case)!



GADisneyDad14 said:


> Actually, it was the 5th least crowded ranking per TP.
> 
> Glad you had a fun evening, despite the heat and crowds.


Our party night doesn't have great projections either.....thought I was smart by choosing Columbus Day....but I'm also thinking that maybe folks spent a long weekend and will head out Monday afternoon thus leaving the park empty for MNSSHP 



AngiTN said:


> Yes. There are no allergy police. Nor should there be.


I DO believe that disney should up the amount of allergy free candy available though......I think it's a shame that people who just *want* this kind of candy could be taking away from the diabetics and peanut allergy folks, kwim? I did see right here on this board that when they turned in their tokens there wasn't a whole lot available.  Disney should take notice of this and provide enough for everyone regardless if they have a dietary restriction or a self imposed one.



rastuso said:


> Well, I did some research online, and it seems it has sold out in the past on the 16th and 17th.  I really wish they were doing Nov 1st this year, for price alone, but that must not have done well for them last year.  SO, I pulled the trigger.  I can always resell if I have to.  The prices are always nutty.
> 
> I've heard it can clear out during the week, since a lot of locals go on Halloween night, so we'll see.
> 
> NOw I have to decide about MVMCP


I would NOT wait to purchase your MVMCP tickets!



Amandaj0831 said:


> We are going to the MK all day the day of our party. Just bad timing the one day I got BOG breakfast ended up being the best day for the party. My girls are older (13 and 15) so Im not really too worried, but I have a quick question about costumes. I was not going to wear a "real costume" but I did get a solid yellow knee length skirt with a fitted blue shirt. Can I wear that all day or is it too close to a costume, so I should wear something different and change later on?


I think that is fine and probably fun for folks who like to people watch but aren't able to go to the party! We are just wearing Halloween shirts and plan to wear them all day.


----------



## Redhead5

We attended the party on September 7th. We were already in the park that day but went back to the front to get our wristband so we could go through the bypass. I had not known about the bypass (although we have attended other Halloween parties) until I read about it here. Once we were through the bypass, we checked in for the dessert party. We each got a lanyard and were told to return at 8:45 pm. We had dinner at Be Our Guest at 5:30 pm. This took close to an hour and a half. It was a wonderful experience. The food was excellent and a huge improvement from the old menu. It was well worth the price. After that, we rode a few rides, went trick or treating, and saw a few characters. We just like to see the characters. We don't feel the need to actually get in line and pose with them. By then it was time to go back to the dessert party. When we returned there was a short line they told us to join. A cast member said that we should wait, get our assigned table (yes, assigned - no one picked out their table) get a quick bite and/or drink, and then she would take us to the parade viewing area. I'm pretty sure I booked after the parade viewing was included but somehow we had it. Maybe a little pixie dust. I don't know. I was just thrilled to have it. The cast member took us back through the bypass to the parade viewing area by the flagpole. It was a great spot. My husband likes to film the parades and was very happy. Chip high fived me. I'm a big Chip and Dale fan so it was the highlight of my night. After the parade was over the cast member took us back through the bypass to the dessert party. We had plenty of time before the fireworks to enjoy the food. There were mini versions of the specialty Halloween desserts (saving me the trouble of having to go find all of them during the party), fruit, mini cheeseburger eggrolls, smores, and my favorite, ooey gooey toffee cake with vanilla ice cream to go with it. Our table had a great view of the fireworks. My husband loved the view of the fireworks and filmed it all. We were not rushed out after the fireworks as some have reported. On our way out the cast members who staffed the party formed a line and each thanked us for attending. I thanked them in return for making the experience so wonderful. I think the dessert party was well worth the money. The views were great, the food was really good, it saved me a lot of walking around to find the specialty desserts, and gave us a place to sit after a long day in the park. I thought the crowds were light. We didn't have to wait long for anything and did not have trouble getting around. In the past, we've attended some really nightmarishly crowded Halloween parties so I was happy to see a lighter crowd.


----------



## gillep

AngiTN said:


> That's the nature of The Dis period. It's just a place where folks come and post more negative comments/reviews, than positive. It used to really get to me too. I didn't understand why there was so much negativity on a board that I thought was to help people plan trips. I just finally realized it's not Disney, it's something about this board. Negativity spreads here like nowhere else. Disney itself isn't worse or more negative, just Dis is. I stopped letting it get to me, I read past it and learned to enjoy the board more and realized Disney wasn't anywhere near as negative as The Dis makes it sounds. If it was, it would have shut down ages ago.
> 
> Concentrate on the unique things about the party, which is what we do. All but the M&G. We tend to skip those but never miss the shows, parades or fireworks. The great thing about Hallowishes is they are not projection focused like HEA so you don't need to be in front of the castle. We watch from in back.



I always find it a little funny when people say that the DIS is negative, it is pretty well known to be one of the most positive Disney message boards, and the people who post here as extreme Pixie Dusters, some of the other boards out there are just brutal. It seemed that most of the reports of the first parties on this thread were mostly positive then a few other threads appeared that were much more negative and then it snowballed into more negative than positive posts, which is the nature of the internet I guess. I am not too worried about crowds for our party (two weeks!!!!!!!) we have gotten used to the parks being pretty crowded basically all the time now, so we will just do our thing and have fun. My Spaceship Earth dress is supposed to be delivered tomorrow, our costumes will then be complete, and we will be ready for our trip. 




Amandaj0831 said:


> We are going to the MK all day the day of our party. Just bad timing the one day I got BOG breakfast ended up being the best day for the party. My girls are older (13 and 15) so Im not really too worried, but I have a quick question about costumes. I was not going to wear a "real costume" but I did get a solid yellow knee length skirt with a fitted blue shirt. Can I wear that all day or is it too close to a costume, so I should wear something different and change later on?



You will be completely fine, no need to change unless you think you may be too hot or uncomfortable wearing it all day. Have fun!!!!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Best Aunt said:


> Confused about your bag situation.  You didn't have a bag?  Or you didn't want to carry a bag?
> 
> You don't have to bring your own bag - you can get a free bag there.
> 
> But I think you are asking people who attended - was there a point in time when cast members ran out of candy?  I can't answer that one because I didn't try to get candy near the end of the party.


No, we were offered the candy bag. What I was referring to was bypassing the bag check to get into the park, so we didn't have a backpack or anything to carry the candy bag in, and we chose not to have to carry a candy bag while we roamed about.


----------



## AngiTN

Amandaj0831 said:


> We are going to the MK all day the day of our party. Just bad timing the one day I got BOG breakfast ended up being the best day for the party. My girls are older (13 and 15) so Im not really too worried, but I have a quick question about costumes. I was not going to wear a "real costume" *but I did get a solid yellow knee length skirt with a fitted blue shirt. Can I wear that all day or is it too close to a costume, so I should wear something different and change later on?*


That's nothing more than Disney Bounding, perfectly fine.


----------



## AngiTN

Mambo Junkie said:


> No, we were offered the candy bag. What I was referring to was bypassing the bag check to get into the park, so we didn't have a backpack or anything to carry the candy bag in, and we chose not to have to carry a candy bag while we roamed about.


Note to your future self, never refuse the candy bag. It's needed to carry the candy, even when you don't carry any other type of bag.


----------



## Sakigt

Disneyd923 said:


> Hi, going in October and have reservations for The Jungle Canteen before the party starts. Am I better off using this “pre-party” time on rides? Our main interest for the Halloween party are the parade and fireworks right now. My kids would love to meet 7ds, but since they are young and may not make it late, I’m weary to spend time waiting on line for characters.  That being said, is the dessert party worth it for the fireworks view or is there a nice, uncrowded spot that would offer a good experience? I’m afraid the dessert party would make us miss the first parade, which is unfortunately a must.  Any other must do’s for young kids?  Sorry if I’m asking any questions that have already been addressed.


We’ve done it two years in a row starting with a 5 month old, a 3 year old and a 4 year old. We’re going for the third year straight with a 6,3 and 5er. If you want a rare character shot (Jack and Sally or 7D) you must focus on lining up early for that then let everything else follow. They’re worth the wait for the shot but bring snacks and a positive attitude. My youngest lost it in the 7D line because he was hot and miserable and 1.5 but we held it together in the end.


----------



## Sakigt

Third year in a row and the vibe of the trip is chillll so that’s how we’re doing the party. But I’m seeing at least one rare character!! (I started running more than 5ks just so I could run Disney races and pose with rare characters and even ran the marathon so I’m super serious).

4pm: Enter and Orange Bird Sorcerer card
3:20-4:20 BS FP
4:25-5:25 HM FP
5:25-6 SM FP
5:50-6:45 Elvis Stitch!!!!
6:45-7:45 Dinner at Cosmic Rays
7:45-8 Dis Jr Dance Party
8-8:45 Popcorn bucket hunting, rides and character greetings. Hoping Tarzan’s line is short, my 6 and 3 year old loooove that move for some reason
8:45-9:45? Parade!!!! Was thinking Main Street for Zootopia gang but I’m a Frontierland viewing kind of girl so not sure.  Also not sure how easy it will be to get past the crowds to get back to the rides. Maybe through the gift shop to Adventureland?
9:45 Escape fireworks craziness (can watch from Ft Wilderness beach later) and do the teacups and maybe Big Thunder

The kids are super durable these days so hoping to stay until 11 accounting for the possibility of a long ride back on the Ft Wilderness boat


----------



## Sakigt

Anyone grab the poison apple ice cube thingy yet at the Boardwalk? I need it.


----------



## K&T

ksromack said:


> I DO believe that disney should up the amount of allergy free candy available though......I think it's a shame that people who just *want* this kind of candy could be taking away from the diabetics and peanut allergy folks, kwim? I did see right here on this board that when they turned in their tokens there wasn't a whole lot available.  Disney should take notice of this and provide enough for everyone regardless if they have a dietary restriction or a self imposed one.



I was completely satisfied with the quantity and variety of allergy candy we received at MNSSHP. I am grateful that Disney provides allergy candy at all, and I think they did a great job with the items they chose and what they had on hand. On 9/9/18, each member of my family collected 14 tokens, and we exchanged our tokens at the end of the night for what amounted to one completely full bag of treats per person. That was more than enough and more than we expected, and we've all been enjoying our candy ever since. There were at least a dozen different treats we could choose from, and we could request whatever we wanted, and then the CMs loaded up our bags. I haven't heard of nor read any complaints of allergy-candy shortages this year.


----------



## Best Aunt

Sakigt said:


> The kids are super durable these days so hoping to stay until 11 accounting for the possibility of a long ride back on the Ft Wilderness boat



I stayed at Wilderness Lodge last month, not Fort Wilderness, but my experience with the buses was much better than my experience with the boats.  The Magic Kingdom bus came faster and the ride was shorter than the Magic Kingdom boat.  If there is a bus from Magic Kingdom to Ft Wilderness, you might want to consider that rather than the boat.  (Also there were a lot of bugs when I took the boat at night.)


----------



## cakebaker

Redhead5 said:


> I'm pretty sure I booked after the parade viewing was included but somehow we had it.



Honestly, I can't imagine how they would discern who was entitled  to the viewing and who wasn't. My guess is, if they're taking anyone to the parade viewing, everyone can go regardless of when they booked. I just don't see how they'd be able to separate them or why they would want to. Has anyone reported not being allowed to go?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sakigt said:


> Third year in a row and the vibe of the trip is chillll so that’s how we’re doing the party. But I’m seeing at least one rare character!! (I started running more than 5ks just so I could run Disney races and pose with rare characters and even ran the marathon so I’m super serious).
> 
> 4pm: Enter and Orange Bird Sorcerer card
> 3:20-4:20 BS FP
> 4:25-5:25 HM FP
> 5:25-6 SM FP
> 5:50-6:45 Elvis Stitch!!!!
> 6:45-7:45 Dinner at Cosmic Rays
> 7:45-8 Dis Jr Dance Party
> 8-8:45 Popcorn bucket hunting, rides and character greetings. Hoping Tarzan’s line is short, my 6 and 3 year old loooove that move for some reason
> 8:45-9:45? Parade!!!! Was thinking Main Street for Zootopia gang but I’m a Frontierland viewing kind of girl so not sure.  Also not sure how easy it will be to get past the crowds to get back to the rides. Maybe through the gift shop to Adventureland?
> 9:45 Escape fireworks craziness (can watch from Ft Wilderness beach later) and do the teacups and maybe Big Thunder
> 
> The kids are super durable these days so hoping to stay until 11 accounting for the possibility of a long ride back on the Ft Wilderness boat



I have heard that the Tarzan crew's line has been short. 

Everything else looks pretty good  I also like the atmosphere of Frontierland to watch the parade, though I would miss hearing 'calling all the monsters' with the Nick and Judy dance crew. Love that song for whatever reason.


----------



## momto3boysillbe

AngiTN said:


> Note to your future self, never refuse the candy bag. It's needed to carry the candy, even when you don't carry any other type of bag.


If nothing else just fold it up and stick in your pocket!


----------



## yulilin3

sheila14 said:


> I agree also,, tokens or not all guests should go through the lines and get candy or token. If Disney continues this idea of someone claiming they have an allergy, then others are going to do it whether an allergy or not or tokens or not.  Not fair for all involved!!!


the candy is not exclusive to allergy sufferers just an alternative. I personally don't have any allergies but I prefer the candy offered there because it's "healthier" and more natural. This is the same candy I buy at my house, my daughter has an intolerance to milk so she also prefers this one.


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Redhead5 said:


> We attended the party on September 7th. We were already in the park that day but went back to the front to get our wristband so we could go through the bypass. I had not known about the bypass (although we have attended other Halloween parties) until I read about it here. Once we were through the bypass, we checked in for the dessert party. We each got a lanyard and were told to return at 8:45 pm. We had dinner at Be Our Guest at 5:30 pm. This took close to an hour and a half. It was a wonderful experience. The food was excellent and a huge improvement from the old menu. It was well worth the price. After that, we rode a few rides, went trick or treating, and saw a few characters. We just like to see the characters. We don't feel the need to actually get in line and pose with them. By then it was time to go back to the dessert party. When we returned there was a short line they told us to join. *A cast member said that we should wait, get our assigned table (yes, assigned - no one picked out their table) get a quick bite and/or drink, and then she would take us to the parade viewing area. I'm pretty sure I booked after the parade viewing was included but somehow we had it. Maybe a little pixie dust. I don't know. I was just thrilled to have it.* The cast member took us back through the bypass to the parade viewing area by the flagpole. It was a great spot. My husband likes to film the parades and was very happy. Chip high fived me. I'm a big Chip and Dale fan so it was the highlight of my night. After the parade was over the cast member took us back through the bypass to the dessert party. We had plenty of time before the fireworks to enjoy the food. There were mini versions of the specialty Halloween desserts (saving me the trouble of having to go find all of them during the party), fruit, mini cheeseburger eggrolls, smores, and my favorite, ooey gooey toffee cake with vanilla ice cream to go with it. Our table had a great view of the fireworks. My husband loved the view of the fireworks and filmed it all. We were not rushed out after the fireworks as some have reported. On our way out the cast members who staffed the party formed a line and each thanked us for attending. I thanked them in return for making the experience so wonderful. I think the dessert party was well worth the money. The views were great, the food was really good, it saved me a lot of walking around to find the specialty desserts, and gave us a place to sit after a long day in the park. I thought the crowds were light. We didn't have to wait long for anything and did not have trouble getting around. In the past, we've attended some really nightmarishly crowded Halloween parties so I was happy to see a lighter crowd.



I'm so glad to hear they took everyone to the flagpole!  We went on Aug. 24 and they were still figuring out protocol for seating and parade viewing.  They were definitely not advertising the parade viewing to those who did not have it.  It was quite secretive the night we went.



cakebaker said:


> Honestly, I can't imagine how they would discern who was entitled  to the viewing and who wasn't. My guess is, if they're taking anyone to the parade viewing, everyone can go regardless of when they booked. I just don't see how they'd be able to separate them or why they would want to. Has anyone reported not being allowed to go?



We went to the party on Aug. 24 and had the parade viewing with the dessert party as I had booked the first day the party was released with the incorrect description.  When we checked in, they had separate lists - those that had booked before the description change and those who booked after.  They would know by the date of booking.  To differentiate our lanyards, they placed a blue sticker dot on the lanyard with letters on it that indicated we had parade viewing.  Lo and behold, no one in the parade viewing area checked the lanyard - anyone with a dessert party lanyard on could have stood in the flagpole area.  As I said above, I'm glad they are letting all dessert party guests into the viewing area.  It sounds like they have figured out their protocol by now and I'm REALLY hoping they realize this CAN work quite seamlessly and really adds value to the dessert party.  I actually contacted guest services after the party to thank them (and the dessert party staff) profusely for making the parade viewing happen and encouraging them to do it again next year.  I would definitely book again if parade viewing is included!


----------



## paopiru

Hi! What do you think of Hallowishes in front of Sleepy Hollow refreshment. On the rail where the water is you can see one side of the castle. We will see 1st parade in Frontierland and then head to Sleepy Hollow for the zero waffle and do not want to strugle with people in the hub as I'm alone with my two boys.
Any experience on seeing the fireworks from there?


----------



## AngiTN

DisneyWishes14 said:


> I'm so glad to hear they took everyone to the flagpole!  We went on Aug. 24 and they were still figuring out protocol for seating and parade viewing.  They were definitely not advertising the parade viewing to those who did not have it.  It was quite secretive the night we went.
> 
> 
> 
> We went to the party on Aug. 24 and had the parade viewing with the dessert party as I had booked the first day the party was released with the incorrect description.  When we checked in, they had separate lists - those that had booked before the description change and those who booked after.  They would know by the date of booking.  To differentiate our lanyards, they placed a blue sticker dot on the lanyard with letters on it that indicated we had parade viewing.  *Lo and behold, no one in the parade viewing area checked the lanyard - anyone with a dessert party lanyard on could have stood in the flagpole area.  *As I said above, I'm glad they are letting all dessert party guests into the viewing area.  It sounds like they have figured out their protocol by now and I'm REALLY hoping they realize this CAN work quite seamlessly and really adds value to the dessert party.  I actually contacted guest services after the party to thank them (and the dessert party staff) profusely for making the parade viewing happen and encouraging them to do it again next year.  I would definitely book again if parade viewing is included!


Which only makes sense as there is clearly going to be plenty of room for everyone. It's just stupid, stupid, stupid to limit it to only some


----------



## AngiTN

paopiru said:


> Hi! What do you think of Hallowishes in front of Sleepy Hollow refreshment. On the rail where the water is you can see one side of the castle. We will see 1st parade in Frontierland and then head to Sleepy Hollow for the zero waffle and do not want to strugle with people in the hub as I'm alone with my two boys.
> Any experience on seeing the fireworks from there?


Fireworks are VERY obstructed. I would never suggest to stay there
We have done a parade there once and hated it. The angle is awkward. Most performers turned away to ready to turn the corner in the hub. We never went back to that spot


----------



## paopiru

AngiTN said:


> Fireworks are VERY obstructed. I would never suggest to stay there
> We have done a parade there once and hated it. The angle is awkward. Most performers turned away to ready to turn the corner in the hub. We never went back to that spot



Thanks! We may go to the hub near there then.


----------



## billyjobobb

2 questions. 

1)Can we pick up a new annual pass anywhere at Disney Springs? We get in too late to really hit a park, but we do plan to have dinner at Disney Springs. If we could trade out and get our annual passes there it would save us some time and potential frustration in the morning.

2) Anybody know what merch has sold out? One person mentioned the Stitch pin, but anything else? We won't get there until Sunday....


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

billyjobobb said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1)Can we pick up a new annual pass anywhere at Disney Springs? We get in too late to really hit a park, but we do plan to have dinner at Disney Springs. If we could trade out and get our annual passes there it would save us some time and potential frustration in the morning.
> 
> 2) Anybody know what merch has sold out? One person mentioned the Stitch pin, but anything else? We won't get there until Sunday....



1) A vlogger I watch (Paging Mr Morrow) did a video in which they renewed their APs at Guest Services in DS recently, so it is possible.

2) No idea, sorry. Is the Stitch pin sold out? That’s disappointing.


----------



## brewhome

Hi all!  I’m finally here for my first ever MNSSHP!  I’m solo today because I’m in FL for a work trip.  I arrived at the front entrance and 4:10 and walked right in. Got my wrist band and was directed to the walkway to the right.  There were four or five Photopass photographers there and the lines were short then.  Got my candy bag and first packet of candy, and headed to my FP for HM.  Standby was 25 when I got there and 15 when I left.  Then did my FP for BTMR which said standby was 10 minutes, but the trains were going half full.  Now I’m eating at a nearly empty Pecos Bill’s and then off to PoC for my last FP.  7DMT is 55 minutes right now.  The park is pretty quiet right now... it’s 95 freaking degrees!


----------



## rastuso

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Per Post #3:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...ooktacular-celebration.3665880/#post-58846471
> 
> 2017 - 10/31 sold out on 10/8
> 2016 - 10/31 sold out 9/16
> 2015 - 10/31 sold out 8/2
> 
> 
> 
> A treasure trove of MVMCP information can be found here:  "Official" 2018 Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party - Holiday Magic
> 
> Historical sold out info is on Post #3:  https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...as-party-holiday-magic.3668978/#post-58914474




Wow, thanks.  So last year was fairly late, and 2015 was the nuts year.  No doubt they sell many more tickets now.  Hell, I could see Disney just making the Halloween one limited to just park capacity, and rake in the money.  It'll be there soon enough.

Also surprised the CP was always this early.  I had read elsewhere this was change this year, moving it up a week or so.  Guess not.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rastuso said:


> Also surprised the CP was always this early. I had read elsewhere this was change this year, moving it up a week or so. Guess not.



It is MNSSHP that was a week earlier this year than last year.


----------



## pangyal

So...looking for some quick advice. DS and I have gone to the Halloween party as a duo a few times now, and have always been happy with the Frontierland parade spot that we can rock up to about 15 minutes before the parade starts with no crowdfighting. However, it seems like this year has brought thicker crowds and people are staking out their spots much earlier- does this seem to be the case, seasoned vets of 2018? And, if so, what is everybody’s thinking about getting a spot in the Hub facing the castle around 8:15, watching Hocus Pocus, and then staying for the parade? Is this feasible or will people end up pushing us out of the spot/ standing in front? We’ve only ever watched the parade from Frontierland, so please pardon me if the question seems obviously dumb. We’ve never actually been able to see the HP show as it’s been too crowded and neither of us could see when we were near to the viewing area, so we’ve given up every year. Thanks in advance!


----------



## monkyby87

Question that I should know, but I don't, and I swear I didn't see it on the front page.  Where can I pickup my MNSSHP tickets ahead of time?  Can I pick them up ahead of time?


----------



## sjs314

Redhead5 said:


> We attended the party on September 7th. We were already in the park that day but went back to the front to get our wristband so we could go through the bypass. I had not known about the bypass (although we have attended other Halloween parties) until I read about it here. Once we were through the bypass, we checked in for the dessert party. We each got a lanyard and were told to return at 8:45 pm. We had dinner at Be Our Guest at 5:30 pm. This took close to an hour and a half. It was a wonderful experience. The food was excellent and a huge improvement from the old menu. It was well worth the price. After that, we rode a few rides, went trick or treating, and saw a few characters. We just like to see the characters. We don't feel the need to actually get in line and pose with them. By then it was time to go back to the dessert party. When we returned there was a short line they told us to join. A cast member said that we should wait, get our assigned table (yes, assigned - no one picked out their table) get a quick bite and/or drink, and then she would take us to the parade



I have only attended the dessert party once before during MVMCP and that time our table was pre assigned


----------



## GADisneyDad14

monkyby87 said:


> Question that I should know, but I don't, and I swear I didn't see it on the front page.  Where can I pickup my MNSSHP tickets ahead of time?  Can I pick them up ahead of time?



If you need to pick up hard tickets, that can be done at the Guest Relations or ticket window location.


----------



## monkyby87

GADisneyDad14 said:


> If you need to pick up hard tickets, that can be done at the Guest Relations or ticket window location.


Ok great, thank you.  Can they be linked to Magic Bands though?  Also, aren't there supposed to be special wrist bands to confirm your attendance.  Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Best Aunt

billyjobobb said:


> 2) Anybody know what merch has sold out? One person mentioned the Stitch pin, but anything else? We won't get there until Sunday....



I believe someone posted that a castmember said they thought those pins WOULD sell out, not that they have sold out.


----------



## Best Aunt

monkyby87 said:


> Ok great, thank you.  Can they be linked to Magic Bands though?  Also, aren't there supposed to be special wrist bands to confirm your attendance.  Forgive my ignorance.



If you enter the party ticket number into your MDE account, and if you have a Magic Band linked to your MDE account, then yes you can use your Magic Band for the party ticket. You would use Magic Band to enter the park, for photopass photos, and to enter the Fastpass line if you booked Fastpasses for the time before the party.

But the paper wristband is something that you get as you enter the park on the day of the party.  If you are already in the park that day (using Annual Pass or other ticket) you can get the wristband in the park.


----------



## monkyby87

Best Aunt said:


> If you enter the party ticket number into your MDE account, and if you have a Magic Band linked to your MDE account, then yes you can use your Magic Band for the party ticket. You would use Magic Band to enter the park, for photopass photos, and to enter the Fastpass line if you booked Fastpasses for the time before the party.
> 
> But the paper wristband is something that you get as you enter the park on the day of the party.  If you are already in the park that day (using Annual Pass or other ticket) you can get the wristband in the park.


Thanks so much, that makes sense!


----------



## kayteekt

billyjobobb said:


> 2 questions.
> 
> 1)Can we pick up a new annual pass anywhere at Disney Springs? We get in too late to really hit a park, but we do plan to have dinner at Disney Springs. If we could trade out and get our annual passes there it would save us some time and potential frustration in the morning.
> 
> 2) Anybody know what merch has sold out? One person mentioned the Stitch pin, but anything else? We won't get there until Sunday....



We activated our APs at Guest Services in DS this past May. It was uncrowded, the building was nice and spacious, there was AC , water. Best/easist activation yet.


----------



## brewhome

I didn’t use my POC fast pass and instead hopped in the JC line around 5:30 since that’s closed after 6.  Standby was listed as 15 minutes and it took about 20.  We were one of the last boats for the night.  Then I went to POC which said 10 but was a walk on with at least every other boat empty.  Then it was off to Fantasyland for Pooh (20 minute wait) and the Little Mermaid (walk on). 7DMT has been consistently 40 minutes and I’m not waiting that long.  I wasn’t going to ToT, but the lines were moving pretty well at Philharmagic and Pinocchio Village Haus, and it was a chance to cool down.  I saw the lines for Gaston/Belle and Eric/Ariel and they looked pretty long.

Then I headed to Tomorrowland and Buzz was a walk on.  Then two more ToT lines at Carousel of Progress and the Laugh Floor.

Now I’ve staked out a great spot in the hub for the first Hocus Pocus show!  It’s filling in behind me now.


----------



## Araminta18

Obviously no basis for comparison, but doesn’t seem super crowded. Pirates was posted 20 min at 8:15, we boarded after 13 minutes. HM was posted 25 at 7:15 but we entered the first room at 7:22 and were out at 7:37.

We did the 4 magic shots by HM after that and were done with all 4 by 8:11–so 35 minutes.   Haven’t done any trick or treating yet; waiting at the flagpole for the parade.


----------



## AngiTN

monkyby87 said:


> Ok great, thank you.  Can they be linked to Magic Bands though?  Also, aren't there supposed to be special wrist bands to confirm your attendance.  Forgive my ignorance.


If you purchase the party tickets while signed in to your MDE account then you don't have to do anything, they are already linked to your MDE account and your MB will be all you need. When you arrive, you will scan to get in to the park (at the special event entrance) and then they will give you a wrist band.


----------



## SquashBanana

I apologize in advance for all the rambling. Just got home from our trip! We attended Friday's 9/14 party. Overall we had a great night! It was hot as blue blazes as other's have mentioned but thankfully it didn't rain a drop. I will also concur that it was very crowded but not until 7:30 or so. If at all possible, I strongly encourage being there at 4:00 as there is a lot you can get done. We were allowed in at 3:48 and this is what we were able to accomplish between 3:48 and 7:00.

1. Pictures in the bypass
2. Haunted Mansion (FP)
3. Peter Pan's Flight (FP)
4. 7DMT Posted wait 50 minutes, we were in and out in 37. From watching the wait times on MDE and now from firsthand experience, it looks like the sweet spot to ride 7DMT is somewhere between 5:00 and 6:30 if you don't want to spend party time waiting.
5. Space Mountain (FP)
6. Snack and drinks at Starlight Cafe
7. Lined up for Queen of Hearts/Tweedles at 6:30. We were second in line.

Party begins:

Queen/Tweedles came out at 7:02. We were done at 7:07. On this particular night Queen/Tweedles were closer to the Speedway and Alice and Hatter were closer to the walkway that goes between Cheshire Cafe and Starlight Cafe. We asked 2 CMs where they'd be. One didn't know for sure and other looked like a supervisor and told us exactly where each would be meeting.

We then immediately got in line for Alice/Hatter. The Queen/Tweedles line was about 2x as long as Alice/Hatter so if you are interested in meeting both back to back, I strongly encourage you to start with Queen/Tweedles. We were done with Alice/Hatter at 7:21.

Since we were ahead of schedule we made an impromptu visit to New Fantasyland.

Rode Dumbo - Walk on and bonus ToT location with no line (Side note: Dumbo could use a fresh coat of paint and the brown accordion looking things that attach the elephants to the supports were weathered and cracked.)

Rode Little Mermaid - Close to a walk on, waited maybe 5 minutes

Rode Mad Tea Party - This is where we started noticing the crowds. Line was backed out of the entrance but moved quickly. Posted wait was 10 minutes, actual was around 17. Kids wanted to ride and we knew we wouldn't be coming back to the area. 7DMT was also down so people were probably staying close by hoping to catch it as soon as it came back up. Overheard CM telling some it would be down for 2 more hrs... glad we got to ride it early.

By now it was around 8:30 so we decided to head for Frontierland. Parade crowds were already building and because our kids were starting to get cranky, we went ahead and got a front-row parade spot right across from LTT. It was a good opportunity for the kids to get off their feet and have a snack and drink.

Headless Horsemen didn't come by until 9:17 which seems later than average based on other reports (worth the wait... he's awesome). Parade followed about 5 minutes later. Parade was one of the best I've seen, though I'd prefer if it was 2 or 3 floats longer.

Afterwards we went against the mob until we got to the cut-through by the shooting arcade to Adventure land. We got to our Fireworks spot in the grassy area in front of Casey's, it was probably 75% full when we got there. Our castle view was somewhat obstructed but we could see the fireworks perfectly.

After the fireworks, we rode BTMRR. There was a mob of people also headed there which made us a little nervous but I don't think the line ever stopped moving. Both sides were operating and at that time of night Disney could've easily shut down one of them to save money. This makes me think that they are legitimately interested in keeping lines for rides as short as possible.

Rode Splash Mountain, walk on but we got stuck. The emergency lights actually came on and at that point I thought we were going to be evacuated. We sat there for about 5 minutes and out of nowhere they announced over the speaker that the ride would resume immediately. The emergency lights went off and we were on our way. This ride also had a bonus ToT location and between this and Dumbo and the CM on the street in Frontierland giving away candy by the fist-full we had more candy than we knew what to do with.

Since we were slightly delayed at Splash we had to make a decision to either ride Pirates or get pictures at Haunted Mansion. Since we paid for MM we decided to get the pictures. I was disappointed we didn't get to Pirates because I wanted to see the live actors but the kids wanted to do other things so we let them hijack the itinerary for part of the night. As we walked down the dock by the river I noticed that the second parade looked just as crowded as the first. Perhaps because it was a sold out night?

We made our way back into Fantasyland and rode the carousel before hoofing it to the midnight hocus pocus show. The midnight hocus show had a crowd backed all the way to the partner's statue. The adults could see OK, but not the kids. We just got there too late to get a good view so if you are planning to see the last Hocus Pocus show, don't expect to walk up at midnight and get a good spot if it's a sold out night. We stopped by to get the Headless Horsemen magic shot, but when they showed up in my account, instead of the Headless Horsemen it was a Hitchhiking ghost! Is that happening to anyone else?

I forgot to get my Orange Bird card when we entered the park and there was no one outside the fire station to hand them out at the end of the night. I went in the side door to city hall (the line was backed out the door and past the steps) and simply asked someone where to pick up the orange bird card. He asked how many were in my party and gave me a stack of that number. No questions asked, no marking my band. I'm sure this is a major YMMV.

Do not assume the park will clear out after the fireworks. I did not see a significant difference between the 2 parade crowds in Frontierland. We didn't leave until 12:55 and we still had to wait for 2 ferryboats to get back to the TTC and then had to wait for 2 trams and would've been a 3rd if we didn't squeeze really tight (sorry total strangers that were in our row). We got back to our offsite resort around 2 a.m.

If we go again, we'll do a couple of things differently but nothing could have prevented that other than firsthand experience. Spending countless hours reading the boards can only prepare you so much. I could've come away with some negative critiques about the party, but instead I decided to focus on the 95% of the party that was a superior product. When you're watching the fireworks explode in the sky, watching the awestruck look on your children's face as the Headless Horsemen trots by, or drifting in a log on Splash Mountain singing "How do you do?", it's hard to be mad at Disney. The parade, fireworks, CMs, characters, and most ride lines were all fantastic. Come in with reasonable expectations of what you can accomplish, control only what you can control, don't get stressed out about what you can't (crowds, weather, ride downtime), and I think you'll have a great time. Categorize your must-do's and your want-to-do's and always plan for your must-do's to take longer than expected. If the plan changes that's ok, but have a plan. If you fail to plan, then you are planning to fail.


----------



## paopiru

Great review! Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Anyone have any details on the new Frontierland costume promenade during the party?
Thanks


----------



## PixieT78

We went to the party last night (9/16) and I found the crowds to be very reasonable!  

We arrived a bit later than intended due to the monorail pausing for awhile at the Contemporary.  We should have just walked anyway (just trying to stay out of the heat a bit longer) so we ditched the line and walked over.  “Luckily” while we were waiting for the monorail, We received an email that our Splash FP (scheduled for 3:15-4:25) was turned into an anytime FP because it went down during our window.  We had started walking at about 4 so there was no way we would have made it.

We were able to walk right up to the event turnstile to get in, got our wristbands and strolled quickly through the bypass, taking a few pics but no stops for photopass.  There seemed to be lines at all the stops, though nothing too crazy.  We just don’t tend to do pics.  

Headed over to BTMRR right when our window opened for our 4:20-5:20 FPs.  After a quick ride, Splash had reopened so we jumped into standby with a 15 min wait instead of using our FP.  Then headed over to HM which had a posted 10 min wait.  Used the anytime FP since we figured we’d be out of time to use it in anything else and it was useless as we were with the people going standby.  Oh well!  

Next up we moved on to our PP FP that was 5:25-6.  We were off this I think by around 5:40 so we definitely should have held onto our FP to ride something else. Didn’t really matter though - waits were very reasonable (and it couldn’t be used on SDMT).  We headed for Under the Sea instead, via a Mickey ice cream stop.  I think it was shortly after 6 at this point.

Once done under the sea we headed into Storybook Circus and ended up riding Barnstormer for the first time ha!  Then over to Cosmic Rays for the Meunster burger. We enjoyed it - I found it maybe slightly dry but the sauce was really good/different.  I think we just waited for one person in front of us so the lines at this time were very reasonable.  Finished up just after 7 so it was time to enjoy the party!

Hit up Buzz then went to the COP TOT trail.  It was long but it moved quickly. Then to Space with a posted 30 min wait.  While we didn’t stop moving almost the whole time, it was pretty close to 30 mins.  I though the music could have been a bit louder and more rock music would be cool but the ride itself was super fun in the dark.  

Did the Cosmic Rays TOT then lined up for Teacups with a 15 min wait.  Once done we moved onto SDMT which had a 35 min posted wait.  Again the line kept moving but that was about the wait.  I didn’t see it below 30 mins on MDE while we were at the party.  Did the Fantasyland TOT trails and moved on towards the Liberty Square ones. At this point the parade was on but we got by no problem.  Stopped for a pic at the big pumpkin since there was no one there at all and managed to get to the bypass between Adventureland and Frontierland just as the parade ended so we could cross as a Dole whip was needed!

Sat and enjoyed that for 10 mins then headed to the hub. Grabbed a great spot towards the left side (plan was to hit POC after the fireworks) and sat for 20 mins.  And just when we stood up in anticipation of the fireworks starting, they announced a delay for inclement weather.  We stood for a bit then decided to hit the shops.  Started raining a bit while we walked so I guess that was the weather they were talking about.  I think we shopped maybe for 15 mins or so - enough time to grab a couple of MNSSHP shirts - and decided to wait on Main St to see what would happen since it wasn’t raining.  Literally 2 mins later the lights dimmed!  

After a great fireworks show, we finally decided to call it a night.  We had left the house on Saturday at 4pm, traveller overnight (3 flights) with minimal sleep and didn’t get into our room until 2:30 which killed most of our napping plan. I really did want to see the parade but it was raining a bit again and I didn’t want to stay, only to have it be washed out.  I should have planned on the early parade instead in anticipation of this but what can you do.

Overall we had a great time!  Rides were our priority as we aren’t huge character or photopass people.  Mostly for us the party was more about getting a taste of Disney for what was originally going to be a Universal only trip.  We loved the DL version so it seemed like a great option - and it was!  We Disney-bounded I would say rather than fully dressed up and will be enjoying candy for the rest of the trip!

Waits for us were very reasonable - I thought maybe we’d get a bit shorter for SM but that was likely because we did it right at the beginning.  It never seemed ridiculously crowded but of course was quite hot the whole time.  

Thanks to everyone participating in this and the strategy thread as they both helped me form a great (and very accurate for timing - even had some extra time we could fill in) plan that kept us from floundering about what to do next.  As the parade was a priority for me I should have recognized our potential inability to make it to the second one and done the first.  But still very happy with what we did get done and that we chose to add this in!


----------



## Best Aunt

PixieT78 said:


> As the parade was a priority for me I should have recognized our potential inability to make it to the second one and done the first.



Same.  I attended the first party.  I thought I should wait in the Elvis Stitch line during the first parade because the line would be shorter, and I would see the second parade.  Elvis Stitch took a break while I was in line, so I had to wait longer than anticipated (meaning my plan backfired), and I got tired and ended up leaving just before the second parade started.


----------



## cakebaker

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Anyone have any details on the new Frontierland costume promenade during the party?
> Thanks



I'd love to know about what time this happens. My grandson would get a kick out of doing this!


----------



## Ellie Badge

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Anyone have any details on the new Frontierland costume promenade during the party?
> Thanks



I was curious about this too! So, we were at the 9/14 Party, waiting for the 9:15 parade to start, I think we were standing near Frontier Trading Post I'd say around 8:55 or so? Maybe a little earlier? Not exactly sure of the time. It was definitely around the time to keep people in Frontierland entertained while waiting for the parade. 

A woman on a microphone in frontier gear was leading the parade and characters like Brer Rabbit and Brer Bear were pulling kids in costume from the crowd into the street.  (I'm not sure but I think any kid could join the mini parade too.)  Rabbit even pulled my husband and I into the promenade! We strongly protested, saying no no it's for kids, but I think because we were both in fully lit-up TRON costumes Rabbit wouldn't take no for an answer.  So we marched along with the kiddos as well, shaking our Identity Disks along to the hoedown music as if they were tambourines lol!

They marched the little group up the street a small ways and then turned around and came back, it wasn't far and it wasn't long, and then afterwards all the kids in the group got a handful of candy from CMs.

So if you're interested I'd say it happens maybe 20-25 minutes or so before parade time in Frontierland, it's hard to miss, it's in the middle of the street, and my impression was any kid who wants to join the mini parade can do so!  I was really looking forward to watching it --- seeing other people's incredible costumes is my favorite part of MNSSHP after Hallowishes --- I hadn't anticipated in actually being in it too!


----------



## Tash87

We have a reservation at Liberty Tree for 4:25. We are going to enter the park at 4pm. What time should we aim to arrive at park entrance?


----------



## Haley R

Ellie Badge said:


> I was curious about this too! So, we were at the 9/14 Party, waiting for the 9:15 parade to start, I think we were standing near Frontier Trading Post I'd say around 8:55 or so? Maybe a little earlier? Not exactly sure of the time. It was definitely around the time to keep people in Frontierland entertained while waiting for the parade.
> 
> A woman on a microphone in frontier gear was leading the parade and characters like Brer Rabbit and Brer Bear were pulling kids in costume from the crowd into the street.  (I'm not sure but I think any kid could join the mini parade too.)  Rabbit even pulled my husband and I into the promenade! We strongly protested, saying no no it's for kids, but I think because we were both in fully lit-up TRON costumes Rabbit wouldn't take no for an answer.  So we marched along with the kiddos as well, shaking our Identity Disks along to the hoedown music as if they were tambourines lol!
> 
> They marched the little group up the street a small ways and then turned around and came back, it wasn't far and it wasn't long, and then afterwards all the kids in the group got a handful of candy from CMs.
> 
> So if you're interested I'd say it happens maybe 20-25 minutes or so before parade time in Frontierland, it's hard to miss, it's in the middle of the street, and my impression was any kid who wants to join the mini parade can do so!  I was really looking forward to watching it --- seeing other people's incredible costumes is my favorite part of MNSSHP after Hallowishes --- I hadn't anticipated in actually being in it too!


Do you have pictures of your costumes?


----------



## SquashBanana

Ellie Badge said:


> I was curious about this too! So, we were at the 9/14 Party, waiting for the 9:15 parade to start, I think we were standing near Frontier Trading Post I'd say around 8:55 or so? Maybe a little earlier? Not exactly sure of the time. It was definitely around the time to keep people in Frontierland entertained while waiting for the parade.
> 
> A woman on a microphone in frontier gear was leading the parade and characters like Brer Rabbit and Brer Bear were pulling kids in costume from the crowd into the street.  (I'm not sure but I think any kid could join the mini parade too.)  Rabbit even pulled my husband and I into the promenade! We strongly protested, saying no no it's for kids, but I think because we were both in fully lit-up TRON costumes Rabbit wouldn't take no for an answer.  So we marched along with the kiddos as well, shaking our Identity Disks along to the hoedown music as if they were tambourines lol!
> 
> They marched the little group up the street a small ways and then turned around and came back, it wasn't far and it wasn't long, and then afterwards all the kids in the group got a handful of candy from CMs.
> 
> So if you're interested I'd say it happens maybe 20-25 minutes or so before parade time in Frontierland, it's hard to miss, it's in the middle of the street, and my impression was any kid who wants to join the mini parade can do so!  I was really looking forward to watching it --- seeing other people's incredible costumes is my favorite part of MNSSHP after Hallowishes --- I hadn't anticipated in actually being in it too!



I just want to add that the costume parade does not go all the way down the street in Frontierland. If you want to participate, you'll need to be somewhere between the cut-through to Adventureland and the beginning of the parade route. We were across the street from LTT and could see the Zootopia characters coming our way, but appeared to turn around at the cut-through.


----------



## DCLPrincess

We went on 9/14. It was crowded but not terrible. I think it was about the same as last year but busier than it use to be a few years ago. We rode several rides with only 10 minute waits. Easily got a great spot for the 11:15 parade. Went 5 minutes before the fireworks and found a spot but were behind the castle  (which I like). Only waited 10 minutes to meet Moana. Waited about 30 to meet Tarzan, jane and terk.


----------



## Haley R

DCLPrincess said:


> We went on 9/14. It was crowded but not terrible. I think it was about the same as last year but busier than it use to be a few years ago. We rode several rides with only 10 minute waits. Easily got a great spot for the 11:15 parade. Went 5 minutes before the fireworks and found a spot but were behind the castle  (which I like). Only waited 10 minutes to meet Moana. Waited about 30 to meet Tarzan, jane and terk.


What time did you meet Tarzan, Jane, and Terk?


----------



## DCLPrincess

Got in line at 8 done about 8:30. I figure that's only 10 minutes per character.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Well, I finally got around to starting my party plan.

It's ambitious, per usual, to say the least.

This will be our only Disney park for the trip/year.

I only have ten rides.

Fireworks.

Parade.

Dinner.

Characters.

Still not entirely sure what characters we want. Might go for Elvis stitch since he meets early and we've only met him once.

We'll probably then get into someone else's line before seven.

Sounds like the storybook circus characters' lines have really let up around 11, so might try to go over there at that point and see who we can meet.

I'm torn on seeing fireworks in Casey's grass or from Fantasyland. I've done both those views before.


----------



## Ellie Badge

Yep!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Pretty bad-(word I can’t use on the DIS) costumes y’all have there @Ellie Badge.  Very impressive!


----------



## AngiTN

Cool costumes.


----------



## Haley R

Ellie Badge said:


> Yep!


Did you buy those? They are awesome!!


----------



## DisDreaming4116

Went on 9/14 and had such a fun time.  If you go into the party expecting to get 4 popular meet and greets, all the TOT lines, two parades, fireworks and many rides, you will leave upset.  You really do have to have realistic expectations and your night will go much better.  TOT lines seemed pretty busy until around 9:30 or 10:00.  I found the TOT line in Country Bear Jamboree to move really quickly and is a good spot to go through the line 2x or 3x before getting a spot in Frontierland for the 11:15 parade.  
The reason the 9:15 parade started late was a medical situation in Pecos Bill.  A lady came out on a stretcher with several EMT's at 9:10 and that pushed everything back a few minutes.  
I also agree with it being SOO important to get there around 3:15-3:30 to get inside as soon as you can and to take advantage of FP+ and the low crowd for attractions.  I was able to do Peter Pan, Peoplemover, Buzz Lightyear, Splash, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, Muppets History and get two Oogie Boogie Popcorn buckets all before 6:45pm.  

Also, the costumes were just incredible and enjoyed sitting on a bench and people watching.  My favorite one I saw was a guy dressed up as a Disney bus and he had a friend holding up the back of the bus(probably 4 feet long) as he walked around.  I can't imagine doing that for 5-8 hours but it was awesome to see.


----------



## Dentam

DisDreaming4116 said:


> Also, the costumes were just incredible and enjoyed sitting on a bench and people watching. My favorite one I saw was a guy dressed up as a Disney bus and he had a friend holding up the back of the bus(probably 4 feet long) as he walked around. I can't imagine doing that for 5-8 hours but it was awesome to see.



That was one of my favorite parts of the party also, seeing all of the great costumes - that one sounds amazing!


----------



## sherlockmiles

Ellie Badge said:


> Yep!




OMG - AWESOME!!!


----------



## FoxC63

HopperFan said:


> Was only responding to let folks know it was not only available at one location as some reported. Likely why that line was so long. Some posts made it seem you could only get it there, I was saying it was multiple places and where I got mine.  Nothing to do with time.  Although we did arrive at 6 pm, made our way to hub, and folks were buying them ..... but I am sure you had to have a party wristband on like they have done with party merchandise in the stores before party actually starts.



I specifically posted my friend and someone on #MNSSHP acquired the Oogie Boogie PC buckets at *5:30* at the hub location only.  Yes, I realize they are sold throughout MK but the reports have been they were able to pick them up at 7pm and NOT any earlier.  



HopperFan said:


> I responded because it sounded like you were telling poster to ask for a refund ....



So what, now you're trying to tell me what I can and cannot say?  Really?!

Where were you when I asked you to help cover the Itinerary thread while I was on vacation?  You agreed to help out but was a total no show, yet you have all this knowledge and information you're willing to share after the fact.  Nice!


----------



## FoxC63

ILoveMyDVC said:


> People were hauling them out.  We saw many people with handfuls.  Not interested but felt bad for the people that are hoping to only pay the Disney$ vs the Ebay$



UGH!


----------



## FoxC63

IheartRapunzel said:


> My fiancé surprised me with a trip to Disney (mainly because graduate school is stressing me out lol) and will be at the party early October!! My friend is in the middle of finishing my costume and I can’t wait.



How exciting, what costume?


----------



## FoxC63

yulilin3 said:


> Quick report
> Starbucks pumpkin latte .



Do you recommend the Pumpkin Latte?  Love pumpkin!


----------



## glvsav37

Question—we are DVC members but my parents who will be with us are not. Can we all get in at the earlier time?


----------



## yulilin3

FoxC63 said:


> Do you recommend the Pumpkin Latte?  Love pumpkin!


It's one of my seasonal favorites.  This time around I ordered it iced since it was so hot but I prefer the hot version


----------



## yulilin3

glvsav37 said:


> Question—we are DVC members but my parents who will be with us are not. Can we all get in at the earlier time?


You can bring up to 7 guests with you


----------



## Cluelyss

SquashBanana said:


> I apologize in advance for all the rambling. Just got home from our trip! We attended Friday's 9/14 party. Overall we had a great night! It was hot as blue blazes as other's have mentioned but thankfully it didn't rain a drop. I will also concur that it was very crowded but not until 7:30 or so. If at all possible, I strongly encourage being there at 4:00 as there is a lot you can get done. We were allowed in at 3:48 and this is what we were able to accomplish between 3:48 and 7:00.
> 
> 1. Pictures in the bypass
> 2. Haunted Mansion (FP)
> 3. Peter Pan's Flight (FP)
> 4. 7DMT Posted wait 50 minutes, we were in and out in 37. From watching the wait times on MDE and now from firsthand experience, it looks like the sweet spot to ride 7DMT is somewhere between 5:00 and 6:30 if you don't want to spend party time waiting.
> 5. Space Mountain (FP)
> 6. Snack and drinks at Starlight Cafe
> 7. Lined up for Queen of Hearts/Tweedles at 6:30. We were second in line.
> 
> Party begins:
> 
> Queen/Tweedles came out at 7:02. We were done at 7:07. On this particular night Queen/Tweedles were closer to the Speedway and Alice and Hatter were closer to the walkway that goes between Cheshire Cafe and Starlight Cafe. We asked 2 CMs where they'd be. One didn't know for sure and other looked like a supervisor and told us exactly where each would be meeting.
> 
> We then immediately got in line for Alice/Hatter. The Queen/Tweedles line was about 2x as long as Alice/Hatter so if you are interested in meeting both back to back, I strongly encourage you to start with Queen/Tweedles. We were done with Alice/Hatter at 7:21.
> 
> Since we were ahead of schedule we made an impromptu visit to New Fantasyland.
> 
> Rode Dumbo - Walk on and bonus ToT location with no line (Side note: Dumbo could use a fresh coat of paint and the brown accordion looking things that attach the elephants to the supports were weathered and cracked.)
> 
> Rode Little Mermaid - Close to a walk on, waited maybe 5 minutes
> 
> Rode Mad Tea Party - This is where we started noticing the crowds. Line was backed out of the entrance but moved quickly. Posted wait was 10 minutes, actual was around 17. Kids wanted to ride and we knew we wouldn't be coming back to the area. 7DMT was also down so people were probably staying close by hoping to catch it as soon as it came back up. Overheard CM telling some it would be down for 2 more hrs... glad we got to ride it early.
> 
> By now it was around 8:30 so we decided to head for Frontierland. Parade crowds were already building and because our kids were starting to get cranky, we went ahead and got a front-row parade spot right across from LTT. It was a good opportunity for the kids to get off their feet and have a snack and drink.
> 
> Headless Horsemen didn't come by until 9:17 which seems later than average based on other reports (worth the wait... he's awesome). Parade followed about 5 minutes later. Parade was one of the best I've seen, though I'd prefer if it was 2 or 3 floats longer.
> 
> Afterwards we went against the mob until we got to the cut-through by the shooting arcade to Adventure land. We got to our Fireworks spot in the grassy area in front of Casey's, it was probably 75% full when we got there. Our castle view was somewhat obstructed but we could see the fireworks perfectly.
> 
> After the fireworks, we rode BTMRR. There was a mob of people also headed there which made us a little nervous but I don't think the line ever stopped moving. Both sides were operating and at that time of night Disney could've easily shut down one of them to save money. This makes me think that they are legitimately interested in keeping lines for rides as short as possible.
> 
> Rode Splash Mountain, walk on but we got stuck. The emergency lights actually came on and at that point I thought we were going to be evacuated. We sat there for about 5 minutes and out of nowhere they announced over the speaker that the ride would resume immediately. The emergency lights went off and we were on our way. This ride also had a bonus ToT location and between this and Dumbo and the CM on the street in Frontierland giving away candy by the fist-full we had more candy than we knew what to do with.
> 
> Since we were slightly delayed at Splash we had to make a decision to either ride Pirates or get pictures at Haunted Mansion. Since we paid for MM we decided to get the pictures. I was disappointed we didn't get to Pirates because I wanted to see the live actors but the kids wanted to do other things so we let them hijack the itinerary for part of the night. As we walked down the dock by the river I noticed that the second parade looked just as crowded as the first. Perhaps because it was a sold out night?
> 
> We made our way back into Fantasyland and rode the carousel before hoofing it to the midnight hocus pocus show. The midnight hocus show had a crowd backed all the way to the partner's statue. The adults could see OK, but not the kids. We just got there too late to get a good view so if you are planning to see the last Hocus Pocus show, don't expect to walk up at midnight and get a good spot if it's a sold out night. We stopped by to get the Headless Horsemen magic shot, but when they showed up in my account, instead of the Headless Horsemen it was a Hitchhiking ghost! Is that happening to anyone else?
> 
> I forgot to get my Orange Bird card when we entered the park and there was no one outside the fire station to hand them out at the end of the night. I went in the side door to city hall (the line was backed out the door and past the steps) and simply asked someone where to pick up the orange bird card. He asked how many were in my party and gave me a stack of that number. No questions asked, no marking my band. I'm sure this is a major YMMV.
> 
> Do not assume the park will clear out after the fireworks. I did not see a significant difference between the 2 parade crowds in Frontierland. We didn't leave until 12:55 and we still had to wait for 2 ferryboats to get back to the TTC and then had to wait for 2 trams and would've been a 3rd if we didn't squeeze really tight (sorry total strangers that were in our row). We got back to our offsite resort around 2 a.m.
> 
> If we go again, we'll do a couple of things differently but nothing could have prevented that other than firsthand experience. Spending countless hours reading the boards can only prepare you so much. I could've come away with some negative critiques about the party, but instead I decided to focus on the 95% of the party that was a superior product. When you're watching the fireworks explode in the sky, watching the awestruck look on your children's face as the Headless Horsemen trots by, or drifting in a log on Splash Mountain singing "How do you do?", it's hard to be mad at Disney. The parade, fireworks, CMs, characters, and most ride lines were all fantastic. Come in with reasonable expectations of what you can accomplish, control only what you can control, don't get stressed out about what you can't (crowds, weather, ride downtime), and I think you'll have a great time. Categorize your must-do's and your want-to-do's and always plan for your must-do's to take longer than expected. If the plan changes that's ok, but have a plan. If you fail to plan, then you are planning to fail.


I wish I could love your post a million times! Great review!


----------



## Ellie Badge

Haley R said:


> Did you buy those? They are awesome!!



Thank you!! I bought the garment pieces and sewed on attachments for all the lights, mine is just El Wire and my husbands is an El Tape kit I bought from a guy in the UK. Husband actually had a thicker jacket and pants but when we got to Florida we realized it was wayyy too hot for his costume. So the morning of the party we went to Target, I bought a light running jacket and pants, cut off the hood, hand-finished the hem, sewed on all new Velcro for the lights and he was ready to go by 4pm! 

Thanks all for the kind words! I’m not a pro by any means but I love making costumes! My profile has a link to my Instagram which I use for costume photos, I put more of our party shots there too.

My fave costume I saw Friday was a girl who did the computer lady from Spaceship Earth, she had the boots, the yellow tights, the white jacket, the hair, everything!!! I may have squealed when I saw her! Saw a great Marion and Indy as well, and a woman in a full furry Sully costume!! She must have been so hot but it looked amazing!


----------



## Haley R

Ellie Badge said:


> Thank you!! I bought the garment pieces and sewed on attachments for all the lights, mine is just El Wire and my husbands is an El Tape kit I bought from a guy in the UK. Husband actually had a thicker jacket and pants but when we got to Florida we realized it was wayyy too hot for his costume. So the morning of the party we went to Target, I bought a light running jacket and pants, cut off the hood, hand-finished the hem, sewed on all new Velcro for the lights and he was ready to go by 4pm!
> 
> Thanks all for the kind words! I’m not a pro by any means but I love making costumes! My profile has a link to my Instagram which I use for costume photos, I put more of our party shots there too.
> 
> My fave costume I saw Friday was a girl who did the computer lady from Spaceship Earth, she had the boots, the yellow tights, the white jacket, the hair, everything!!! I may have squealed when I saw her! Saw a great Marion and Indy as well, and a woman in a full furry Sully costume!! She must have been so hot but it looked amazing!


That is so awesome! I wish I could do something like that lol


----------



## HopperFan

HopperFan said:


> Was only responding to let folks know it was not only available at one location as some reported. Likely why that line was so long. Some posts made it seem you could only get it there, I was saying it was multiple places and where I got mine.  Nothing to do with time.  Although we did arrive at 6 pm, made our way to hub, and folks were buying them ..... but I am sure you had to have a party wristband on like they have done with party merchandise in the stores before party actually starts.





FoxC63 said:


> I specifically posted my friend and someone on #MNSSHP acquired the Oogie Boogie PC buckets at *5:30* at the hub location only.  Yes, I realize they are sold throughout MK but the reports have been they were able to pick them up at 7pm and NOT any earlier.



Again, I was adding/posting that the Oogie is available throughout the Magic Kingdom for those looking, and that not "as some reported" (not you) only available in the hub.  I clarified that in my post above.  It was merely an added piece of information to help those looking for the Oogie. 




HopperFan said:


> I responded because it sounded like you were telling poster to ask for a refund .... but the problem is they bought tickets for a party but didn't seem interested in the party components - which were happening.  Buying tickets just to do rides is likely to backfire because most the "show attractions" if not all were closed, if weather (it is hurricane season) occurs outdoor rides stop and there is always a chance of technical issues. AND they are selling lots of tickets.  Literally Wednesday afternoon, beautiful weather ... MK was much less crowded than night before at party.
> 
> But if a ride or anything is down ... most of us would have just gone to a parade, met a character, magical shots, entertainment, trick or treat etc because that is what the event is about. Sitting waiting for a ride to open was on the guest not Disney. We went to Pirates, closed, so we u-turned and headed to HM, and enjoyed Lady Renata.
> 
> Not saying folks shouldn’t express disappointment, I’m just not sure that in this case it was on Disney. All party components were provided and that is what you pay for. I went to a HEA Dessert Party this summer and felt completely ripped off, but I chose to book it and it was as it had been described on here ... I had hopes for something else ... that was on me.





FoxC63 said:


> So what, now you're trying to tell me what I can and cannot say?  Really?!



No I did not tell you what you can and can't say, that is not up to me. 

What I said is that Disney provided the particular poster all the special offerings that come with a party and I didn't think they had any cause to ask for a refund.  You have every right to tell them you think they should ask for a refund, I am just giving an opposing view why in this case I don't think they have cause.



FoxC63 said:


> Where were you when I asked you to help cover the Itinerary thread while I was on vacation?  You agreed to help out but was a total no show, yet you have all this knowledge and information you're willing to share after the fact.  Nice!



To clarify; you asked me and several others in MARCH to cover your thread during your vacation.  I responded by telling you what an incredible thread you started AND .... not agreeing but rather to "*Put me on the back burner as last resort*." 

Once the parties started, many attended and were answering the questions ..... I had nothing to add until I _actually attended_ the party last week, could see any changes and how it was working, and then I added my first hand input.  


*AGAIN, this is a great thread that will help many plan, especially when they get to read the experiences that folks have when they attend.  Hope everyone has a fun time! *


----------



## SquashBanana

Cluelyss said:


> I wish I could love your post a million times! Great review!



This made my day, thank you! One thing I forgot in my review is to give a huge shout out and thank you to everyone who posted, gave their expert opinions and feedback, and answered all my questions. I could not have done this without all of you!


----------



## FoxC63

HopperFan said:


> Again, I was adding/posting that the Oogie is available throughout the Magic Kingdom for those looking, and that not "as some reported" (not you) only available in the hub.  I clarified that in my post above.  It was merely an added piece of information to help those looking for the Oogie.



The locations of the Oogie Boogie PC buckets were posted since the start of the party.  



HopperFan said:


> No I did not tell you what you can and can't say, that is not up to me.
> 
> *I didn't think they had any cause to ask for a refund.*



So you're telling fellow DISer's what they can and cannot do.  You didn't attend that party.  You didn't experience what they were experiencing.  And yet you're telling them they didn't have cause.  Got it.  

You have more experience than a newbie.  They could have used your guidance.


----------



## sqpcsqpc

I thought I read somewhere... across from Country Bears is a good alternate viewing location for Halloween party fireworks (I know if would not work for Happily Ever After, if you care for projections).    Can anyone confirm or refute that?


----------



## FoxC63

sqpcsqpc said:


> I thought I read somewhere... across from Country Bears is a good alternate viewing location for Halloween party fireworks (I know if would not work for Happily Ever After, if you care for projections).    Can anyone confirm or refute that?



I've never viewed Hallowishes from there but looking at maps it seems like you could see them...



Ground level...


Link:  https://www.google.com/maps/@28.418...4!1soALZwL_lXWRhJFfUASFZYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Best Aunt

sqpcsqpc said:


> I thought I read somewhere... across from Country Bears is a good alternate viewing location for Halloween party fireworks (I know if would not work for Happily Ever After, if you care for projections).    Can anyone confirm or refute that?



I’m the one who keeps saying that.  I thought standing across from the Frontierland Shootin Arcade and Country Bears was a great place to watch the fireworks, which go off over the water near Haunted Mansion.


----------



## abnihon

DisDreaming4116 said:


> Went on 9/14 and had such a fun time.  If you go into the party expecting to get 4 popular meet and greets, all the TOT lines, two parades, fireworks and many rides, you will leave upset.  You really do have to have realistic expectations and your night will go much better.  TOT lines seemed pretty busy until around 9:30 or 10:00.  I found the TOT line in Country Bear Jamboree to move really quickly and is a good spot to go through the line 2x or 3x before getting a spot in Frontierland for the 11:15 parade.
> The reason the 9:15 parade started late was a medical situation in Pecos Bill.  A lady came out on a stretcher with several EMT's at 9:10 and that pushed everything back a few minutes.
> I also agree with it being SOO important to get there around 3:15-3:30 to get inside as soon as you can and to take advantage of FP+ and the low crowd for attractions.  I was able to do Peter Pan, Peoplemover, Buzz Lightyear, Splash, Jungle Cruise, Pirates, Muppets History and get two Oogie Boogie Popcorn buckets all before 6:45pm.
> 
> Also, the costumes were just incredible and enjoyed sitting on a bench and people watching.  My favorite one I saw was a guy dressed up as a Disney bus and he had a friend holding up the back of the bus(probably 4 feet long) as he walked around.  I can't imagine doing that for 5-8 hours but it was awesome to see.



Where did you buy an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket before 7??
Are all locations offering them early to party guests now?


----------



## abnihon

DCLPrincess said:


> We went on 9/14. It was crowded but not terrible. I think it was about the same as last year but busier than it use to be a few years ago. We rode several rides with only 10 minute waits. Easily got a great spot for the 11:15 parade. Went 5 minutes before the fireworks and found a spot but were behind the castle  (which I like). Only waited 10 minutes to meet Moana. Waited about 30 to meet Tarzan, jane and terk.



What time did you only wait 10 min for Moana???  That is amazing!!


----------



## ksromack

FoxC63 said:


> Do you recommend the Pumpkin Latte?  Love pumpkin!


The hospital where my granddaughter was born (1.5 weeks ago) has a Starbuck's in the lobby.  I may or may not enjoyed one.....or three.


----------



## brewhome

Hi, all!  I ended up being way too tired for a final post last night, but here’s the rest of my evening from when I was waiting in the hub for the first Sanderson Sisters show.

I LOVED the show - it was so well done!  The sisters and Dr. Facilier were the best, and Oogie Boogie was so cool!  I thought it was so neat how everyone cheered for every villain and sang along with every song.  So good!

I then headed to Adventureland, grabbed a Dole Whip, and took it over to the little seating area in front of Pecos Bill’s where I ended up several rows back from the parade route (I got there around 20 minutes before the parade).  I thought the headless horseman was very cool, but he went by more quickly than I thought he would.  I loved the parade but I didn’t have a really good view. So after the last float went through, I cut back through Adventureland (I saw the Tarzan/Jane line and it was only around 20 deep then) and ended up catching parts of it again in front of the Emporium.  This time, I got a much better view of the gravediggers, hitchhiking ghosts, and the ghost dancers.  I loved them all!  Then I followed it to the front side of the Emporium and watch the end floats with an even better view!  Dr. Facilier and the evil stepsisters played with the crowd a lot, which was fun.

After that I did a little shopping on Main Street and sat down on a very empty curb around 10 to wait for the fireworks.  I was surprised that Main Street was pretty empty until you got up to around Casey’s.  I stayed back just to have some room.  The fireworks ended up getting delayed and by then I was whipped from the heat, and still had to walk to the Contemporary, catch a bus to DS, and drive 75 minutes to Tampa... so I headed out.  While I was waiting for the bus at the Contemporary, the fireworks started and I was able to watch the whole show from there, which worked out fine.

So... my overall impression is that the party is definitely fun, but it really depends on what your priorities are.  I would not have wanted to wait in the long meet and greet lines, but that’s just me.  The ToT lines, while they looked long, went fast and they were a nice break from the heat.  The ride waits were low-to-walk-on except for 7DMT, so if you are a ride person, I think it’s worth it.  I loved the show and the parade, and the fireworks were impressive.  I felt the crowds were very manageable, and as long as you know going in that the parade route gets full, and the hub does as well, you can avoid the crowds if you want to.  I enjoyed seeing everyone’s costumes and fun t-shirts, too. I will say that the over 100 degree heat index is oppressive, especially for a Northerner like me.  But even with that, between DS and the party, I logged 22,499steps/9.3 miles... so it was a full, full day.  Fall weather would make it much more enjoyable, in my opinion.

Will I do it again?  Maybe with my sister someday... but I know my husband and teenage sons wouldn’t enjoy it that much.  And if I ever do it again, I will wait until October in the hope for cooler weather.  Your experience may vary!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

MommaBerd said:


> Just started following this thread as we *may* have a chance to go to a party before our cruise. Have any DVC members been to the party and checked in at 2:00? If so, did they just ask to see your card?


Member card and ID


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Nhebron said:


> My party photos still haven't showed up.  I sent a missing photo request.  I will be quite upset if they don't appear.  In retrospect I think it is always a good practice to have a cast member use your phone so there is a back-up.  Hindsight I guess.


Did they show up. Mine took 2 days.


----------



## MommaBerd

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Member card and ID



Thanks so much for replying!!!


----------



## FoxC63

ksromack said:


> The hospital where my granddaughter was born (1.5 weeks ago) has a Starbuck's in the lobby.  I may or may not enjoyed one.....or three.



I have got to try this!  Starbucks here I come!  Hope it's on their menu here


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

MommaBerd said:


> Thanks so much for replying!!!


Welcome. You can get in yourself and 7 others per membership


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Sakigt said:


> Anyone grab the poison apple ice cube thingy yet at the Boardwalk? I need it.


I was looking for these too. I was there for labor day and cast members said they had no date but heard end of September and only getting 1000


----------



## PrincessMamma4

Ellie Badge said:


> I was curious about this too! So, we were at the 9/14 Party, waiting for the 9:15 parade to start, I think we were standing near Frontier Trading Post I'd say around 8:55 or so? Maybe a little earlier? Not exactly sure of the time. It was definitely around the time to keep people in Frontierland entertained while waiting for the parade.
> 
> A woman on a microphone in frontier gear was leading the parade and characters like Brer Rabbit and Brer Bear were pulling kids in costume from the crowd into the street.  (I'm not sure but I think any kid could join the mini parade too.)  Rabbit even pulled my husband and I into the promenade! We strongly protested, saying no no it's for kids, but I think because we were both in fully lit-up TRON costumes Rabbit wouldn't take no for an answer.  So we marched along with the kiddos as well, shaking our Identity Disks along to the hoedown music as if they were tambourines lol!
> 
> They marched the little group up the street a small ways and then turned around and came back, it wasn't far and it wasn't long, and then afterwards all the kids in the group got a handful of candy from CMs.
> 
> So if you're interested I'd say it happens maybe 20-25 minutes or so before parade time in Frontierland, it's hard to miss, it's in the middle of the street, and my impression was any kid who wants to join the mini parade can do so!  I was really looking forward to watching it --- seeing other people's incredible costumes is my favorite part of MNSSHP after Hallowishes --- I hadn't anticipated in actually being in it too!


Thank you for all the details!!!
I’ve only watched the parade from Main Street in front of the castle. How is it in Frontierland? Do the gravediggers do their shovel thingy there too??


----------



## Araminta18

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I was looking for these too. I was there for labor day and cast members said they had no date but heard end of September and only getting 1000



We’re staying at Boardwalk; I’ll check today or tomorrow


----------



## mum22girlz

FoxC63 said:


> Do you recommend the Pumpkin Latte?  Love pumpkin!



I find the pumpkin spice a little too much for my taste. But, I saw a few Instagram posts about a Cinderella Latte. It's half pumpkin spice and half white chocolate mocha . . . and it's amazing! Just enough pumpkin spice for me.

Also . . . 24 hours from now I'll be heading to the airport! Can't wait!!


----------



## gqmom

Hi! I need help with my itinerary for 9/30. More specifically, I’d like help with telling me if I’m being overly ambitious and rough ordering. 

Attending are Me (mom), DH, and DD (5). We are attending with DD’s bestie and parents. They have CRT at 4:30, so we will be on our own a bit. I have the Plaza dessert party with parade viewing, but I’m 99% sure I will drop it because the companion family doesn’t have it. I’d rather not tag team too much. Below are my FPs and wish list. We have park passes so we can arrive a little early. Thank you!!!

FPs: M&G with Tinker Bell 3:30-4:30; Peter Pan 4:30-5:30; Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger 5:30-6:00 

Wishlist 

Magic Shots (must dos with *)

Headless Horseman Magic Shot: Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park

*Pumpkin Photo Op: Main Street near the Fire Station

Flaming Pumpkin Magic Shot: Main Street in front of Cinderella Castle

*Poison Apple Cauldron Magic Shot: Main Street, Adventureland, Bypass

Food:
Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop and Maleficent ice cream. 

Cosmic Ray’s for dinner. We need to sit down for about .5 hour. 


Attractions: Disney Jr dance party; tea cups; M&G with all Alice and Wonderland Characters (important for only my family unit); Hocus Pocus, Parade (hopefully on Main Street or need Cacys), and Fireworks (hopefully where we can see projections). Rides, including maybe HM. 

Thanks again!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Araminta18 said:


> We’re staying at Boardwalk; I’ll check today or tomorrow


Awesome thank you!


----------



## gqmom

Erred. Posted in a different place


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

For any hocus pocus fans: Disney movie club just dropped their featured selection. Its a combo pack of Nightmare before Christmas and Hocus Pocus says both have digital for 24.95. PM me if you would like a referral. I ordered mine!


----------



## dachsie

mum22girlz said:


> I find the pumpkin spice a little too much for my taste. But, I saw a few Instagram posts about a Cinderella Latte. It's half pumpkin spice and half white chocolate mocha . . . and it's amazing! Just enough pumpkin spice for me.
> 
> Also . . . 24 hours from now I'll be heading to the airport! Can't wait!!


Oh now that sounds good!  I love pumpkin spice latte but I may have to try this.


----------



## dachsie

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> For any hocus pocus fans: Disney movie club just dropped their featured selection. Its a combo pack of Nightmare before Christmas and Hocus Pocus says both have digital for 24.95. PM me if you would like a referral. I ordered mine!View attachment 352035


I just watched the Nightmare before Christmas this weekend - weirdest movie I have ever seen - did not like it at all.  I did however enjoy Hocus Pocus.


----------



## sjs314

gqmom said:


> Hi! I need help with my itinerary for 9/30. More specifically, I’d like help with telling me if I’m being overly ambitious and rough ordering.
> 
> Attending are Me (mom), DH, and DD (5). We are attending with DD’s bestie and parents. They have CRT at 4:30, so we will be on our own a bit. I have the Plaza dessert party with parade viewing, but I’m 99% sure I will drop it because the companion family doesn’t have it. I’d rather not tag team too much. Below are my FPs and wish list. We have park passes so we can arrive a little early. Thank you!!!
> 
> FPs: M&G with Tinker Bell 3:30-4:30; Peter Pan 4:30-5:30; Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger 5:30-6:00
> 
> Wishlist
> 
> Magic Shots (must dos with *)
> 
> Headless Horseman Magic Shot: Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park
> 
> *Pumpkin Photo Op: Main Street near the Fire Station
> 
> Flaming Pumpkin Magic Shot: Main Street in front of Cinderella Castle
> 
> *Poison Apple Cauldron Magic Shot: Main Street, Adventureland, Bypass
> 
> Food:
> Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop and Maleficent ice cream.
> 
> Cosmic Ray’s for dinner. We need to sit down for about .5 hour.
> 
> 
> Attractions: Disney Jr dance party; tea cups; M&G with all Alice and Wonderland Characters (important for only my family unit); Hocus Pocus, Parade (hopefully on Main Street or need Cacys), and Fireworks (hopefully where we can see projections). Rides, including maybe HM.
> 
> Thanks again!


 
Also going on October 30 but have not worked out a plan yet. I think yours looks good let’s hope we
Have no rain.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

gqmom said:


> Hi! I need help with my itinerary for 9/30. More specifically, I’d like help with telling me if I’m being overly ambitious and rough ordering.
> 
> Attending are Me (mom), DH, and DD (5). We are attending with DD’s bestie and parents. They have CRT at 4:30, so we will be on our own a bit. I have the Plaza dessert party with parade viewing, but I’m 99% sure I will drop it because the companion family doesn’t have it. I’d rather not tag team too much. Below are my FPs and wish list. We have park passes so we can arrive a little early. Thank you!!!
> 
> FPs: M&G with Tinker Bell 3:30-4:30; Peter Pan 4:30-5:30; Buzz Lightyear Space Ranger 5:30-6:00
> 
> Wishlist
> 
> Magic Shots (must dos with *)
> 
> Headless Horseman Magic Shot: Entrance of Magic Kingdom Park
> 
> *Pumpkin Photo Op: Main Street near the Fire Station
> 
> Flaming Pumpkin Magic Shot: Main Street in front of Cinderella Castle
> 
> *Poison Apple Cauldron Magic Shot: Main Street, Adventureland, Bypass
> 
> Food:
> Jack Skellington Cake Push Pop and Maleficent ice cream.
> 
> Cosmic Ray’s for dinner. We need to sit down for about .5 hour.
> 
> 
> Attractions: Disney Jr dance party; tea cups; M&G with all Alice and Wonderland Characters (important for only my family unit); Hocus Pocus, Parade (hopefully on Main Street or need Cacys), and Fireworks (hopefully where we can see projections). Rides, including maybe HM.
> 
> Thanks again!



Sounds very doable.

Get in line for the queen of hearts and tweedles first at 6:30, they will be the right hand line in front of the teacups on the Tomorrowland side. You'll meet them around seven when they come out, then move over to the probably shorter Alice and hatter side.

I recommend the first parade but others like the second. Personally I think the wait for both can be around the same for a first row spot and if you can make it to the last hour ride and character waits can be shorter.


----------



## DCLPrincess

abnihon said:


> What time did you only wait 10 min for Moana???  That is amazing!!


It was right after the 11:15 parade. We were sitting in frontierland and went right in.


----------



## switch15foot

Does anyone know when Monsters Inc and Philharmagic stop running shows before the party?  Want to fit them in before the party starts as this is our last day in MK before heading home and we have some traditions to keep up with.  Not entering until 4pm. Thanks


----------



## Cluelyss

switch15foot said:


> Does anyone know when Monsters Inc and Philharmagic stop running shows before the party?  Want to fit them in before the party starts as this is our last day in MK before heading home and we have some traditions to keep up with.  Not entering until 4pm. Thanks


At 6, when regular operating hours cease.


----------



## gqmom

sjs314 said:


> Also going on October 30 but have not worked out a plan yet. I think yours looks good let’s hope we
> Have no rain.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## AndreaDM

I was at the 9/16 party with my DD15 and will share a short recap of our evening.

We thought it would take longer to get to MK so we sat and waited for about 30 min. before we were scanned through at 3:45. Went through the bypass and got our bags and had our one and only photopass picture of the evening taken there. We then headed to 7DMT for our first FP. When we got done with that, we had a notice that Splash was down (our next scheduled FP), and we had an open FP to use which we used for Pirates. Then rode Splash because it was back up with maybe a 15 min. wait. Then used our last FP for Thunder. We were finished with that around 5:30, then watched the Muppets and had dinner at Columbia Harbor House. Then this is what we accomplished after dinner, about the official party start time (not in any particular order).

Space x2 - we both loved the darkness, made it "scarier"
Thunder again
Pirates again
Haunted Mansion
People Mover
Under The Sea
Watched the fireworks from Storybook Treats where we enjoyed a Peter Pan float. I wanted the Maleficent cone, but saw many with very melty looking cones so got the float instead.
Watched the second parade from Frontier Land.
Listened to the Cadaver Dans.
Trick or Treated - ended up with about 10 pounds of candy between the 2 of us! Lines looked long in some places but moved quickly.

Things we did NOT do and really had little interest in doing. Might have met some characters but we didn't feel like waiting in long lines.

Meet any characters
Take any special effects photos
Buy any party specific merch or foods.
Watch the Hocus Pocus show - plan was to watch the one at midnight, but by then my daughter wasn't feeling well (I think she was dehydrated) so we left just as it was starting. Caught a bus quickly and were back in our room around 1.

We had a great time other than just being so tired and worn out. One of the highlights is just seeing all the cool costumes, some are just incredible and so unique! We, along with about 50% of that night's guests, wore custom t-shirts, it's just too hot to wear a full on costume! I thought the evening went by so fast, but I know we also criss-crossed the park several times. You definitely have to pick and choose what you want to do, and since this was our only MK visit this trip, we chose to focus on rides and attractions. The weather was great, started out HOT but then cooled off a little when the sun went down, only a few sprinkles at one point.


----------



## Araminta18

So, if i attended the 9/16 party and didn’t buy any party specific merchandise and then decided I want the shirt, is there a way to show my band and buy it outside of party times?


----------



## RJstanis

Roxyfire said:


> Do you recall about what time that was? We are planning to be over in that area when the party starts (Pecos Bill for dinner then over to splash for a couple rides if it's not too busy) so I'd love to run into them before we move over to other areas.



It was in between the first parade and Wishes fireworks when I saw them. I know they are supposed to be there other times as well.




PrincessMamma4 said:


> Thank you for all the details!!!
> I’ve only watched the parade from Main Street in front of the castle. How is it in Frontierland? Do the gravediggers do their shovel thingy there too??



Yes they absolutely do, even on wet ground if it rains! I actually prefer Halloween parade view in Frontierland/Liberty Square over Main St/Hub.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Araminta18 said:


> So, if i attended the 9/16 party and didn’t buy any party specific merchandise and then decided I want the shirt, is there a way to show my band and buy it outside of party times?



Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

dachsie said:


> I just watched the Nightmare before Christmas this weekend - weirdest movie I have ever seen - did not like it at all.  I did however enjoy Hocus Pocus.


They do have just hocus pocus. Think it was 20.00


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Araminta18 said:


> So, if i attended the 9/16 party and didn’t buy any party specific merchandise and then decided I want the shirt, is there a way to show my band and buy it outside of party times?


I have seen reports in this massive thread of them allowing you to get stuff outside of party. Seemed to help if it was linked in MDE....


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> I just watched the Nightmare before Christmas this weekend - weirdest movie I have ever seen - did not like it at all.  I did however enjoy Hocus Pocus.


----------



## SquashBanana

I waited a few days to see if the Headless Horsemen magic shot taken outside the park fixed itself, but it's still showing a Hitchhiking Ghost. There were 3 cameras set up and the CM told us it was the headless horsemen but is it possible that the 3 cameras took different shots? Can I call to get this fixed? It's not a huge deal if not, but it does look weird that we're looking up in a tree with a terrified look when there's a knee-high ghost beside us.


----------



## cakebaker

Araminta18 said:


> So, if i attended the 9/16 party and didn’t buy any party specific merchandise and then decided I want the shirt, is there a way to show my band and buy it outside of party times?


I did this with a MVMCP tshirt- still had my band on from the night before and they sold me one with no problem.


----------



## fairestoneofall

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> They do have just hocus pocus. Think it was 20.00View attachment 352076



We paid $5 for Hocus Pocus at Target this past weekend. It wasn't the fancy blue ray version, but we didn't care.


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> I waited a few days to see if the Headless Horsemen magic shot taken outside the park fixed itself, but it's still showing a Hitchhiking Ghost. There were 3 cameras set up and the CM told us it was the headless horsemen but is it possible that the 3 cameras took different shots? Can I call to get this fixed? It's not a huge deal if not, but it does look weird that we're looking up in a tree with a terrified look when there's a knee-high ghost beside us.



Yes, you can call or email them:  
disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com or call *407-560-4300*

Info is posted on the Magic Shot thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, you can call or email them:
> disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com or call *407-560-4300*
> 
> Info is posted on the Magic Shot thread:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/



Ok thanks! I'll call and report back.


----------



## AngiTN

dachsie said:


> I just watched the Nightmare before Christmas this weekend - weirdest movie I have ever seen - did not like it at all.  I did however enjoy Hocus Pocus.


I'll join you in admitting that I'm not much of a Nightmare Before Christmas fan. May not be the weirdest movie I've ever seen but it's up there. Of course, that goes without saying, it's Tim Burton. 
That said, I do love Jack Skellington's character. He's a hoot. I'm not sure how I can enjoy the characters from a movie I didn't get or enjoy but there you go.


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Yes, you can call or email them:
> disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com or call *407-560-4300*
> 
> Info is posted on the Magic Shot thread:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/magic-shots-current-listings.3619546/


I’ll add that last year our shot had nothing in it (no horse, no ghost, just us! LOL). I sent a copy of the photo to the email above and they had fixed it within a few days.


----------



## DisDreaming4116

abnihon said:


> Where did you buy an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket before 7??
> Are all locations offering them early to party guests now?



I got the Oogie Boogie PB at the popcorn stand before 7 at the location, when looking at the castle, to the right of the Partners statue.  I got it before 7 and there was already a big line ahead of me and they were all getting the bucket as well.  They had several cases of the buckets and about 5 cast members guarding them like they were made of gold.


----------



## AngiTN

SquashBanana said:


> I waited a few days to see if the Headless Horsemen magic shot taken outside the park fixed itself, but it's still showing a Hitchhiking Ghost. There were 3 cameras set up and the CM told us it was the headless horsemen but is it possible that the 3 cameras took different shots? Can I call to get this fixed? It's not a huge deal if not, but it does look weird that we're looking up in a tree with a terrified look when there's a knee-high ghost beside us.


Over the years I've had many photos with missing magic. I used the report feature on Photopasses website. For missing features or photos. It works great. They've never failed to fix the photos right up. Or find missing photos.


----------



## JK World

Considering doing the party on 10/30 with my son. He's almost 4, we did MVMCP last year and he made it to almost midnight. I'm just worried about crowds taking away the fun, if all the character lines are 45 minutes then it won't work for us. Thoughts on what to expect?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

JK World said:


> Considering doing the party on 10/30 with my son. He's almost 4, we did MVMCP last year and he made it to almost midnight. I'm just worried about crowds taking away the fun, if all the character lines are 45 minutes then it won't work for us. Thoughts on what to expect?


All the character lines won't be 45 minutes all night, but the popular ones will be consistently long. Jack and Sally, Jack Sparrow, and Moana are typically over an hour all night, sometimes over 2 hours. The others tend to get better later in the party. 10/30 will be a very crowded party. I personally, I don't spend party time waiting to meet characters. We lined up for Jack and Sally at 4, had seen them by 5:45 and moved on with out party. If characters are your focus, you can plan on spending a lot of time in line, but that isn't any different than the more popular characters on a regular park day, or from MVMCP. We got in line for 7 Dwarves at 4 for that party too, and saw them at 5:30. Holiday Belle, ect are long lines all night too.


----------



## Best Aunt

I have had the magic missing from my magic shots in the past, although not from the party.  I have called and they added it.

I always get a kick out of the pre-magic photos.  You frequently look very strange when you are holding or reacting to something which isn’t there.


----------



## Dean1953

Best Aunt said:


> I have had the magic missing from my magic shots in the past, although not from the party.  I have called and they added it.
> 
> I always get a kick out of the pre-magic photos.  You frequently look very strange when you are holding or reacting to something which isn’t there.



It’s called acting.  You must be a natural!


----------



## AntJulie

mum22girlz said:


> I find the pumpkin spice a little too much for my taste. But, I saw a few Instagram posts about a Cinderella Latte. It's half pumpkin spice and half white chocolate mocha . . . and it's amazing! Just enough pumpkin spice for me.



Is this only available at MK? I love white (chocolate) mocha and I like pumpkin spice.


----------



## JenniferW33

AntJulie said:


> Is this only available at MK? I love white (chocolate) mocha and I like pumpkin spice.




Yes inquiring minds want to know! This sounds good!!


----------



## mamapenguin

AntJulie said:


> Is this only available at MK? I love white (chocolate) mocha and I like pumpkin spice.


I bet that any Starbuck’s barista would make this for you if you ask for it as described half and half, but they might not recognize it as Cinderella.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I posted this in the costume thread, but it is pretty quiet and I could really use some advice. Does anyone have any thoughts or suggestions (except to agree that I am, indeed, an idiot!)?

I’m freaking out, because I’m an idiot who forgot one of the costume rules. My husband is going as Darth Vader, and he has full length Jedi robes that he was going to wear over a Vader shirt. Somehow in all my planning I forgot that “capes” must be knee length, so I guess that probably includes robes too? Or will he be ok, since women can wear full length dresses? 

I don’t know whether to take the robes and if he can’t wear them, they can go in the bag. However, if he is highly unlikely to be allowed then there’s no point in dragging them all the way to Florida from the U.K. in our already full suitcase.


----------



## pmaria80

We went to the 9/16 party. We are a family of 4...two adults, a 9 year old and 5 year old. We use a stroller for the 5 year old. We aren't interested in meeting characters or the stage show, so didn't do those.

Got in at 4 PM, got treat bags, HM (fastpass), PP (fastpass), it's a small world (by force), looked in HM store, JC, PotC, ate dinner at Pecos, walked up to main street to shop and bought MNSSHP ornament, heard announcement that party was beginning, trick or treated in tomorrowland, fantasyland, storybook circus, bought cauldron popcorn bucket and took a snack break, rode Little Mermaid, 7DMT, continued ToT, lined up for and watched parade, checked out HM lit up, more ToT, sat to watch parade (was delayed about 30 min due to weather), after fireworks boys did Swiss family treehouse while girls went ToT, we all rode Magic Carpets, walked over to Tomorrowland and rode Peoplemover, Buzz and finished up with a couple more ToT spots before heading out at 1150.

So, in 8 hours did 11 rides, all ToT locations (2 or 3 twice), saw parade, fireworks, ate dinner, and shopped twice. It was our first party and we loved it, especially seeing MK with a Halloween theme and all the costumes from other guests. Gave a really fun and different vibe from daytime MK. Ended up with 6 bags of candy .

M&Ms fun size - 41
M&Ms caramel fun size - 17
M&Ms caramel full size - 4
M&Ms peanut fun size - 21
M&Ms peanut butter fun size - 5
Skittles regular fun size - 45
Skittles sour fun size - 19
Skittles wild berry fun size - 17
Lifesaver gummies - 21
Lifesaver gummies big ring - 18
Snickers fun size - 2
Snickers mini - 27
Snickers peanut butter fun size - 15
Snickers crisper fun size - 14
Gogo squeeze applesauce - 3
Dove milk chocolate- 32
Starburst original - 30
Starburst fave reds - 28
Milky way fun size - 11
Milky way mini - 23
Milky way mini dark - 4
3 musketeers fun size - 11
Twix mini - 45
Twix dark fun size - 3
Twix white - 4
Maltesers - 5
465 pieces of candy (plus whatever husband and kiddos ate during party )

I was prepared for awful crowds and was pleasantly surprised, so I hope this post encourages others!


----------



## gqmom

Thanks to all for commenting on my proposed schedule. 

One thing that I haven’t heard on is opinions of whether I should keep my plaza dessert party with parade viewing. We are attending Sunday, 9/30 and our companions do not also have the dessert party. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mum22girlz

AntJulie said:


> Is this only available at MK? I love white (chocolate) mocha and I like pumpkin spice.





JenniferW33 said:


> Yes inquiring minds want to know! This sounds good!!



I order a Pumpkin Spice Latte . . . half pumpkin spice, half white mocha . . . my local baristas have had no trouble with doing that.



mamapenguin said:


> I bet that any Starbuck’s barista would make this for you if you ask for it as described half and half, but they might not recognize it as Cinderella.



Yep . . . or at least in my area there has not been any trouble ordering it that way.


----------



## fightinillini229

Entered the park at 3:45, got the Orange Bird SoMK card, through the bypass and in line for Buzz Lightyear now. Here's hoping everyone here on the thread who's attending tonight's party has a great time!

It. Is. HOT!


----------



## bpesch

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Somehow in all my planning I forgot that “capes” must be knee length, so I guess that probably includes robes too? Or will he be ok, since women can wear full length dresses?



Actually, according to the rules, full length dresses are NOT allowed.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

bpesch said:


> Actually, according to the rules, full length dresses are NOT allowed.



According to Disney’s website, long dresses are fine as long as they don’t drag on the floor:


Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)
I guess “full length” is a semantics argument, but his robe comes to ankle length, or the top of his shoes, where trousers would “break”. The robes do not touch the ground.


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> According to Disney’s website, long dresses are fine as long as they don’t drag on the floor:
> 
> 
> Costumes may not reach or drag on the ground. (e.g., full-length Princess dresses)
> I guess “full length” is a semantics argument, but his robe comes to ankle length, or the top of his shoes, where trousers would “break”. The robes do not touch the ground.



You'll be fine, maybe hot but YES he'll be able to wear it.  Keep a good eye on it when boarding rides.


----------



## paopiru

Hi. It's my first time with Memory Maker and I already have my ticket order number. I will be going in Oct. Can I link MM with MDE now or do I have to wait until my first photo is taken on 19 oct? Sorry for the question but thougth I read about MM and DPP I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Haley R

paopiru said:


> Hi. It's my first time with Memory Maker and I already have my ticket order number. I will be going in Oct. Can I link MM with MDE now or do I have to wait until my first photo is taken on 19 oct? Sorry for the question but thougth I read about MM and DPP I'm not sure about it.


You can go ahead and link it now.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

gqmom said:


> Thanks to all for commenting on my proposed schedule.
> 
> One thing that I haven’t heard on is opinions of whether I should keep my plaza dessert party with parade viewing. We are attending Sunday, 9/30 and our companions do not also have the dessert party.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Personally I wouldn't. But other people have really enjoyed it.

It will take up a lot of time, so you'll be apart from your friends.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> You'll be fine, maybe hot but YES he'll be able to wear it.  Keep a good eye on it when boarding rides.



Thank you! It is very lightweigh but I suspect it will still be horrendously hot. At the very least, he can pull it out the backpack for photos.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OK. So here is my crazy intense MNSSHP plan. We are attending the party on Tuesday October 2.

Just a disclaimer, it will be my boyfriend and I. We have been many times to MNSSHP and have met all these characters. If we do not hit something on our list, it is not the end of the world. I do usually have very intense party plans and I have managed to do an amazing amount of things before during one party. This is also our only Disney day so we have a few rides we want to do.

Arrive before 4 pm
Enter as soon as they allow us at the tapstyles.
Orange Bird SOTMK card and bypass.
Carousel of Progress
Pooh FP at 3:40-4:40 (I would rather have a FP for Peter Pan but they're all out right now, I will keep checking.
Philharmagic
Country Bears
FP for POTC at 5:20-6

I have no idea how long the above will take, we'll cut down the rides as needed. 

Like to be in Elvis Stitch's line around 6
If we meet Stitch soon enough, then try to get in another characters' line before they come out at 7 like Lotso or Queen of Hearts and Tweedles
TTA
hit trick or treat lines along the way, also keep our eye on Space's wait time during the party. If it ever goes around 20 we'll probably try it out
Check character lines as we walk and trick or treat, end up in Adventureland since there are a few characters who traditionally have shorter waits there like the Tarzan crew and Jafar
Boo To You 9:15 in Frontierland, I always recommend the first parade. If you want a front row spot it can take just as long to camp for the first as for the second (unless you get lucky and have a very empty party).  
Meet gravediggers before the parade.
Rush thru the bypass to Adventureland as the parade ends, check character lines and maybe do POTC at this point if we missed it earlier (we don't care about the 'overlay')
Hallowishes in the grass in front of Casey's, do a mobile order for some corn dog nuggets and get the Headless Horseman straw
Check on Tomorrowland characters, maybe TTA again if we need a break, check Space's wait
Teacups
end up in Storybook Circus at 11, try for characters there during the end of the party.

So what does everyone think? Crazy like a fox or just crazy.


----------



## FoxC63

@OhioStateBuckeye  did you see on the Itinerary thread guests were let in at 3:47, hopefully we'll see 3:45


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Thank you! It is very lightweigh but I suspect it will still be horrendously hot. At the very least, he can pull it out the backpack for photos.



Does the fabric wrinkle easily?  That would be my only concern of putting it in/taking it out from a backpack. For me, once in, it stays in.


----------



## mrocco90

Does anyone know if stitch comes out early? We’re be there next Tuesday and trying to make a plan.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye  did you see on the Itinerary thread guests were let in at 3:47, hopefully we'll see 3:45



I am hoping for an early entrance. That would help my plan immensely.

Doesn't help my case that the attractions that close at 6 are all shows, and those all take a lot of time.

Philharmagic will probably be the decider, if we luck upon a show starting we might get it all in. If we just miss one it won't work as well.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

mrocco90 said:


> Does anyone know if stitch comes out early? We’re be there next Tuesday and trying to make a plan.



I believe people have reported 6:30.


----------



## SimplyTink

replying to @Ellie Badge on your costumes

OH MY GOODNESS! These are just awesome! Glad they pulled you into the parade and I want to thank you for your party report!


----------



## FoxC63

mrocco90 said:


> Does anyone know if stitch comes out early? We’re be there next Tuesday and trying to make a plan.



Last I heard he comes out at 6:30 it was 7pm so they're going in the right direction.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> Does the fabric wrinkle easily?  That would be my only concern of putting it in/taking it out from a backpack. For me, once in, it stays in.



It doesn’t, but that’s a good point. It’s a surprisingly high-quality garment, and I was very impressed when he got it from the tailor. I don’t know what kind of material it is, but it keeps its shape well and is still reasonably lightweight. He may end up taking it off, but that’s up to him, and will depend on the heat. We go on Halloween night, so he might be glad of the warmth!


----------



## FoxC63

mrocco90 said:


> Does anyone know if stitch comes out early? We’re be there next Tuesday and trying to make a plan.



Also meant to give you the Character List/pdf, here's the link:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989840"]Post #6[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> It doesn’t, but that’s a good point. It’s a surprisingly high-quality garment, and I was very impressed when he got it from the tailor. I don’t know what kind of material it is, but it keeps its shape well and is still reasonably lightweight. He may end up taking it off, but that’s up to him, and will depend on the heat. We go on Halloween night, so he might be glad of the warmth!



Last year I saw a man dressed like the Hatbox Ghost.  He also wore a long cape.  There was this beautiful twenty something who was wearing a gorgeous mauve gown, it was like a ball gown just well made but way too long.  The bottom hem was dirty and ragged from it dragging on the ground all night.  I think it was meant for high hills and not ballet flats.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Yeah, I have a Haunted Mansion ballroom dancer gown I've worn to past parties (my theater costume designer friend made it for me). It drags on the ground and I was never turned away at the gate for my dress being too long. Think I've worn it twice now.

And just because I was looking up pictures, I'll post one of another year's costume from the Pokemon Go year, we were Ash and Misty.


----------



## ksromack

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> For any hocus pocus fans: Disney movie club just dropped their featured selection. Its a combo pack of Nightmare before Christmas and Hocus Pocus says both have digital for 24.95. PM me if you would like a referral. I ordered mine!View attachment 352035


I'll be getting that as well.  I have both movies but not the digital versions....so I'll give my old one's to my son and DIL.  That's a great deal!  I've been a member of the DisneyMovieClub for many many years!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

ksromack said:


> I'll be getting that as well.  I have both movies but not the digital versions....so I'll give my old one's to my son and DIL.  That's a great deal!  I've been a member of the DisneyMovieClub for many many years!


Yeah i bought it for the digital as well!!! I love the club. I usually do one big order this time of year and pick up everything from the last year at 50% off.


----------



## Nhebron

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Did they show up. Mine took 2 days.



My pics did eventually show up!


----------



## paopiru

Haley R said:


> You can go ahead and link it now.



Thanks!  I will do so!!


----------



## monique5

mrocco90 said:


> Does anyone know if stitch comes out early? We’re be there next Tuesday and trying to make a plan.



Yes. See Post #1, if characters come out early, it's noted.


----------



## Tinkerbear03

Hi Everyone! I am hoping I am posting this in the right place to receive feedback. I saw the itinerary thread was closed and it pointed me here. I feel as though I am late to the ball game as I just found this and joined today. Been going to Disney all my life but we just joined DVC in June and bought APs. This is our first DVC stay and first MNSSHP so anyone that has any advice it is greatly welcomed. We have been to MVMCP so I understand the layouts and everything but since it is my first MNSSHP and our family dynamics have changed I figured I could use some advice  Myself, DH and DD (12 months) are celebrating her 1st birthday at Disney and are attending the 9/25 Party (Tickets already purchased) FYI our daughter is a trouper and will nap on us when she needs to sleep and will stay up with us at least she did for our June trip. We will also sleep in the next morning.

Priorities

Characters: 7 Dwarfs, Minnie, Mickey
Dance Partys: Disney Jr Jam, Monsters Party 
Enterainment: Headless Horseman, Boo to You, Hocus Pocus, Hallowishes 
Rides: 7DMT, Space Mountain 
Shopping/Snacks
Magic Shots

Secondary Priorities

Characters: Jack Sparrow, Moana, Cruella, Jafar, Abu, Genie (in order of importance)
Dance Partys: Zootopia Party
Rides: Haunted Mansion, Pirates

We will ToT as we see things but it is not a huge priority


2018 MNSSHP Itinerary

September 25, 2018
11:10 - 1:10 Chef Mickey for Lunch
1:30 – 2:00 ticket sales to activate Annual Passes and get MNSSHP tickets
2:00 - 2:30 Pictures/Parade
2:30 - 2:45 Pick up Sorcerers Card
2:45 - 3:05 FP Winnie the Pooh (FP is from 2:05-3:05 If we miss not a big deal)
3:20 – 3:45 Peter Pan Flight (FP 3:20-4:20)
3:45 – 4:20 Shop/Snacks/Pictures
4:20 - 4:50 Big Thunder (FP 4:20-5:20 we will each ride individually but both have FPs, if we need to miss we can, have FP on another day)
5:00 – 7:00 TAG TEAM 7 Dwarfs Line while one gets food, eat dinner while in line/Shopping at Big top/Possible 7DMT depending on line
7:00 - 7:45 TAG TEAM Minnie/7DMT
7:45 - 8:05 TAG TEAM Disney Jr Party/Space Mountain go early depending on Minnie Line
8:05-8:25 TAG TEAM Monsters Party/Space Mountain
8:25-8:50 Meet Mickey (use bypass if open to get to Mickey)
8:50 - 9:45 9:15 Headless Horseman/Zootopia Party? Boo To-You Parade at Casey’s/Hub???
9:30 - 10:30 10:15 Castle Show and Happy HalloWishes in front of Casey's

This is where I need help would you do rides or characters the last hour and a half of the party from secondary list or am I too jammed and need to space out some of the stuff before the Parade and Fireworks. Or should I skip first parade and do everything during first parade and catch the 10:45 Hocus Pocus and 11:15 Parade? Or should I change everything around...any advice or tips will be great!

11:59-12:20 Hocus Pocus


Questions, these may be answered somewhere but havent been able to read everything as of yet:
As a DVC Member will we get our band upon entering at 2:00 or will we pick it up at sales when we get our tickets? 
If MNSSHP tickets are showing in MDE do we have to pick those up at the window? 
How early can we get the sorcerers card? 
Is Child Swap available or do we each have to stand in the standby line?

Thanks in advance for all the Help!


----------



## AngiTN

I know there is nothing to pick up if you have purchased the tickets via your MDE account and have MB to use. They'll check your MB and get your wristband.


----------



## Tinkerbear03

AngiTN said:


> I know there is nothing to pick up if you have purchased the tickets via your MDE account and have MB to use. They'll check your MB and get your wristband.


Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Disneybiginner

We are heading to Orlando for a week long family reunion trip in the middle of October. The only time we will hit Disney park is the MNSSHP, mostly will be on 10/16. After reading through this super helpful post, we knew that we simply can’t do it all, so we set our priorities and here is the plan, along with some questions we are still a little bit confused. Our party will be myself, DH, DDs, 3 and 5. We are planning seeing the first parade, if DDs are in good mood after fireworks, anything after that will be bonus.

These are the priorities.
1) Meet Jack and Sally
2) as many as possible party magic shots
3) ToT
4) parade and fireworks

So here is the plan. Is it doable?
1) lineup at the entrance around 3:30, get into park at 4:00. Going through bypass for pics and 1st bag of treats. Question, can we go back to Main Street for a quick way to Jack/Sally MG and more pics on the way instead of going all the way to the end of bypass to the tomorrow land terrace?

2) lineup for Jack/Sally, during the waiting time, one of us go getting Jack the skeleton pop ups and some other party special treats. Hopefully we will be done with J/S around 5:30. Since we want to get the party magic shot at HM, so we want to hang out in this area till 7. So far the ideas we have are ride HM, the small world, lantern magic shot, CHH for dinner. Question, is HM too intense for 5 and 3 yo?

3) after the HM magic shot, continue to Fantasyland, ToT and more rides. Peter Pan probably will be out of the way due to the possible long lines, the rest rides which DDs will be interested are carrousel, Pooh, Dumbo, little mermaid and junior dance party.

4) moving to frontier land for the less crowded parade view, DH want to try the special from Pecos. Watch parade.

5) after the parade, move towards Main Street for fireworks. After finding the spot, maybe doing the party magic shots on Main Street while waiting for the fireworks.

5) after fireworks, if DDs hold up pretty good, going back to fantasy land for more MG. Queen of the heart/ Tweddle, Alice/Matter, and 7D.

Wow, even though we have priorities, still seems too much! Should we cut back even more?

Two more questions,
1) is there any onsite resort that will have pretty decorations like they normally do during the Christmas season? If so, which one is the must do?
2) can I reuse my MB from last trip and link the online purchased tickets to that MB? If so, do I need to go to CS station?

Thank you so much for any suggestions and advice! We really appreciate any input! Man, planning a Disney trip, even for a day, feels like a full time job!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Disneybiginner said:


> We are heading to Orlando for a week long family reunion trip in the middle of October. The only time we will hit Disney park is the MNSSHP, mostly will be on 10/16. After reading through this super helpful post, we knew that we simply can’t do it all, so we set our priorities and here is the plan, along with some questions we are still a little bit confused. Our party will be myself, DH, DDs, 3 and 5. We are planning seeing the first parade, if DDs are in good mood after fireworks, anything after that will be bonus.
> 
> These are the priorities.
> 1) Meet Jack and Sally
> 2) as many as possible party magic shots
> 3) ToT
> 4) parade and fireworks
> 
> So here is the plan. Is it doable?
> 1) lineup at the entrance around 3:30, get into park at 4:00. Going through bypass for pics and 1st bag of treats. Question, can we go back to Main Street for a quick way to Jack/Sally MG and more pics on the way instead of going all the way to the end of bypass to the tomorrow land terrace?
> 
> 2) lineup for Jack/Sally, during the waiting time, one of us go getting Jack the skeleton pop ups and some other party special treats. Hopefully we will be done with J/S around 5:30. Since we want to get the party magic shot at HM, so we want to hang out in this area till 7. So far the ideas we have are ride HM, the small world, lantern magic shot, CHH for dinner. Question, is HM too intense for 5 and 3 yo?
> 
> 3) after the HM magic shot, continue to Fantasyland, ToT and more rides. Peter Pan probably will be out of the way due to the possible long lines, the rest rides which DDs will be interested are carrousel, Pooh, Dumbo, little mermaid and junior dance party.
> 
> 4) moving to frontier land for the less crowded parade view, DH want to try the special from Pecos. Watch parade.
> 
> 5) after the parade, move towards Main Street for fireworks. After finding the spot, maybe doing the party magic shots on Main Street while waiting for the fireworks.
> 
> 5) after fireworks, if DDs hold up pretty good, going back to fantasy land for more MG. Queen of the heart/ Tweddle, Alice/Matter, and 7D.
> 
> Wow, even though we have priorities, still seems too much! Should we cut back even more?
> 
> Two more questions,
> 1) is there any onsite resort that will have pretty decorations like they normally do during the Christmas season? If so, which one is the must do?
> 2) can I reuse my MB from last trip and link the online purchased tickets to that MB? If so, do I need to go to CS station?
> 
> Thank you so much for any suggestions and advice! We really appreciate any input! Man, planning a Disney trip, even for a day, feels like a full time job!



I would try to be at the park entrance prior to 3:30. People have reported getting let into the park as early as 3:47 and being at the front of that crowd will decrease your wait at Jack and Sally. We attended on 8/28 and their line formed very early. I would skip the bypass and go directly to Jack and Sally. If the bypass is important to you, you can head back to Main Street after meeting them.

You can reuse your MBs. As long as your tickets are linked to your MDE, they'll automatically be linked to your magicband.


----------



## pitpat

Disneybiginner said:


> 5) after the parade, move towards Main Street for fireworks. After finding the spot, maybe doing the party magic shots on Main Street while waiting for the fireworks.
> 
> 5) after fireworks, if DDs hold up pretty good, going back to fantasy land for more MG. Queen of the heart/ Tweddle, Alice/Matter, and 7D.
> 
> Wow, even though we have priorities, still seems too much! Should we cut back even more?


I would consider just watching the fireworks from Fantasyland.  It's not as crucial to be in front as for HEA and won't be wall to wall people.  Plus it will help you get to your next priority meet faster.


----------



## SquashBanana

Disneybiginner said:


> 2) lineup for Jack/Sally, during the waiting time, one of us go getting Jack the skeleton pop ups and some other party special treats. Hopefully we will be done with J/S around 5:30. Since we want to get the party magic shot at HM, so we want to hang out in this area till 7. So far the ideas we have are ride HM, the small world, lantern magic shot, CHH for dinner. Question, *is HM too intense for 5 and 3 yo*?


 
Every child has a different level of tolerance when it comes to what scares them, but there are no jump scares in Haunted Mansion. It's a dark ride with some creepy sounding voices and music, but very mild on the scare factor.


----------



## cakebaker

Disneybiginner said:


> Question, is HM too intense for 5 and 3 yo?



This absolutely depends on your children. My experience is this- My grandson was 3 the first time we rode HM with him. This is a kid who wanted to ride everything, is tall for his age and so rode things we would've never imagined he'd ride and he loved them all. We figured HM was a no brainer- turns out he was terrifed of "spooky things"- something we never picked up  on at home. The pre-ride experience can be scary for littles that don't like the dark- that bothered him as much as the ride itself. He didn't melt down, but it took several years for him to actually ride it again. So, if your kids don't like the dark, if creepy things bother them, maybe not. It's not an incredibly scary ride, but it is dark with spooky music and creepy scenes. You just have to decide if that's what your kids like. If I could do it over again, I'd sit in a dark room and show him a youtube video of the ride and watch his reaction.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Disneybiginner said:


> We are heading to Orlando for a week long family reunion trip in the middle of October. The only time we will hit Disney park is the MNSSHP, mostly will be on 10/16. After reading through this super helpful post, we knew that we simply can’t do it all, so we set our priorities and here is the plan, along with some questions we are still a little bit confused. Our party will be myself, DH, DDs, 3 and 5. We are planning seeing the first parade, if DDs are in good mood after fireworks, anything after that will be bonus.
> 
> These are the priorities.
> 1) Meet Jack and Sally
> 2) as many as possible party magic shots
> 3) ToT
> 4) parade and fireworks
> 
> So here is the plan. Is it doable?
> 1) lineup at the entrance around 3:30, get into park at 4:00. Going through bypass for pics and 1st bag of treats. Question, can we go back to Main Street for a quick way to Jack/Sally MG and more pics on the way instead of going all the way to the end of bypass to the tomorrow land terrace?
> 
> 2) lineup for Jack/Sally, during the waiting time, one of us go getting Jack the skeleton pop ups and some other party special treats. Hopefully we will be done with J/S around 5:30. Since we want to get the party magic shot at HM, so we want to hang out in this area till 7. So far the ideas we have are ride HM, the small world, lantern magic shot, CHH for dinner. Question, is HM too intense for 5 and 3 yo?
> 
> 3) after the HM magic shot, continue to Fantasyland, ToT and more rides. Peter Pan probably will be out of the way due to the possible long lines, the rest rides which DDs will be interested are carrousel, Pooh, Dumbo, little mermaid and junior dance party.
> 
> 4) moving to frontier land for the less crowded parade view, DH want to try the special from Pecos. Watch parade.
> 
> 5) after the parade, move towards Main Street for fireworks. After finding the spot, maybe doing the party magic shots on Main Street while waiting for the fireworks.
> 
> 5) after fireworks, if DDs hold up pretty good, going back to fantasy land for more MG. Queen of the heart/ Tweddle, Alice/Matter, and 7D.
> 
> Wow, even though we have priorities, still seems too much! Should we cut back even more?
> 
> Two more questions,
> 1) is there any onsite resort that will have pretty decorations like they normally do during the Christmas season? If so, which one is the must do?
> 2) can I reuse my MB from last trip and link the online purchased tickets to that MB? If so, do I need to go to CS station?
> 
> Thank you so much for any suggestions and advice! We really appreciate any input! Man, planning a Disney trip, even for a day, feels like a full time job!





SquashBanana said:


> Every child has a different level of tolerance when it comes to what scares them, but there are no jump scares in Haunted Mansion. It's a dark ride with some creepy sounding voices and music, but very mild on the scare factor.



Technically there are some jump scares in the cemetery.

Those incredibly fake looking robed ghosts that pop up from behind gravestones scared me once (to my utter shame). Startled is more like it. You can even hear the air pump puff as they shoot up.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah, I have a Haunted Mansion ballroom dancer gown I've worn to past parties (my theater costume designer friend made it for me). It drags on the ground and I was never turned away at the gate for my dress being too long. Think I've worn it twice now.
> 
> And just because I was looking up pictures, I'll post one of another year's costume from the Pokemon Go year, we were Ash and Misty.View attachment 352177 View attachment 352178



AWESOME!  I love your photos and that HM dress!  Oh.  My.  Goodness!!!!


----------



## SquashBanana

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Technically there are some jump scares in the cemetery.
> 
> Those incredibly fake looking robed ghosts that pop up from behind gravestones scared me once (to my utter shame). Startled is more like it. You can even hear the air pump puff as they shoot up.



Good point, thanks. There are some heads that pop up from behind the tombstones, but there are no sound effects other than the faint puff of air coming from the hydraulic. One more thing to be aware of but doesn't happen that often, once in a while someone will scream (usually trying to be funny) during the last few seconds of the stretching room scene.


----------



## AntimonyER

My daughter is very easily scared, and hates the dark (WILL NOT ride Space Mountain), we were very hesitant to take her on HM our first time because of it. It was her favorite ride of ALL 4 PARKS, haha.


----------



## Dolby1000

FoxC63 said:


> I've never viewed Hallowishes from there but looking at maps it seems like you could see them...
> 
> View attachment 351898
> 
> Ground level...
> View attachment 351899
> 
> Link:  https://www.google.com/maps/@28.418...4!1soALZwL_lXWRhJFfUASFZYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


Sorry, a bit late to this thread.

You've uncovered our secret place for fireworks watching.  Yes, you don't get the castle effects, but you do get the music and the Fireworks are in perfect view from here.


----------



## mckennarose

We just did the party for the first time last night!  SO MUCH FUN!!!!  Thanks to everyone for contributing tips and experiences!  We will definitely do this again.


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah, I have a Haunted Mansion ballroom dancer gown I've worn to past parties (my theater costume designer friend made it for me). It drags on the ground and I was never turned away at the gate for my dress being too long. Think I've worn it twice now.
> 
> And just because I was looking up pictures, I'll post one of another year's costume from the Pokemon Go year, we were Ash and Misty.View attachment 352177 View attachment 352178


GREAT COSTUMES!!


----------



## AngiTN

Disneybiginner said:


> 1) is there any onsite resort that will have pretty decorations like they normally do during the Christmas season? If so, which one is the must do?


Not really. Fort Wilderness does sort of, camper by camper. And maybe around Pioneer Hall, since they have an activity or two over there. But no, no resort does anything nearly like what's done for Christmas.


----------



## DomesticKrys

We got home yesterday from a few days in the parks and attended 9/16 party. It was myself, 33yo and 29 weeks pregnant, and 2 DD ages 7 & 8. A CM friend met us when we were exiting Dumbo and left after our last ToT stop. I did my best to keep a time stamp of events. Times are when we arrived at something unless otherwise mentioned. We had a late brunch at ‘Ohana and arrived at MK around 3:30

347 open lanes

353 bands on

356SOTK card and starter pack

403FP for JC

430 carpets 

445Tiki Room

500 Mobile order dole whip AI

515-525Caught muppet show eating DW waiting for HoP

603 FP+ Mickey on Main Street in costume 

610 bypass still open

620 exit bypass after one PP stop/Potty and water break in TL

633Walk on PM 

643 PM stopped

647 PM started again

651 BLSRS candy stop

704 CoP tot

711 MILF tot 2 stops

720 dance party for a bit

726 TL racers

746 off racers & potty break

751 Cosmic Ray’s tot

756 Tea Cups

818 dumbo (after back tracking for bags left on teacups) candy stop at play area inside

825 circus candy stop

830 shopping at circus-cauldron ornament/OB AP pin

840 candy at grotto

846 Ariel ride walk on, start 849, stop 855 for one min tot at end

900 PP @ Gaston’s 

903 Pooh ride & bought socks

915 Pinocchio candy-asked to see allergy bag for token

918 phillarmagic tot sat and watched a bit

928 embroidered baby hat while friend took kids back for more candy

933 went for more candy while waiting

938 bought hats for kids-had to remake baby hat will return 

949 dinner at peco’s bill, fireworks delayed

1035 Tom Sawyer twice 

1040-1050 fireworks beside btmrr-not an amazing view and couldn’t hear sound well but was not crowded and good enough for us

1053 splash tot-didn’t ride

1056 Tom Sawyer tot-again LoL 

1102 CBJ tot

1105-1115 PP @HM-didn’t ride 

1115-1133parade in FL near CBJ

1138 tot near memento mori

1141 small world

1157 pick up hat at phillarmagic

1159 7dmt “20 min wait” CM says “you have one minute”

1214 DD rides 7dmt

1218 off ride

1223-1232 a bit of hocus pocus show

1235 PP on main

1238 pumpkin pp in town square

1241 town square gone for allergy

1242 went to town hall for allergy

1256 left town hall with bag full of 6 applesauce, 3 fruit & seed mix and 14 enjoy life chocolates 

1257 headless horseman pp

0105 at CBR bus stop

0115 on bus to CBR with 3 other people 

0140 in bed

I collected 19 allergy tokens (actually 20, I found one when I got home) my kids got regular candy to sort through and share with DH who couldn’t come and friends. We brought “I Vant Candy” bags we had bought from Disney Store before trip and used those. We just counted and excluding a few pieces that were eaten we ended up with 15 pounds of candy close to 400 pieces. 

Was told at town square that allergy candy left at 1215 and to go to town hall. Walked in to about 1/2 dozen guests with allergy bags and a CM telling a small group of them to go to TS and I informed them that I had just walked across the street and was told to come to TH. When it was my turn he took my bag, asked for allergy and when he returned said “I hope applesauce is gluten free”. I heard another CM tell a guest that the park had been closed for an hour (if the show is happening how is the park closed) and that there were slim pickings. I spoke to a CM at CBR about it (asking who I should speak to about it) and she was appalled that we were told that and given so little. I’m going to call global guest services because it isn’t anywhere on the bag or map that there is a time limit on token exchange and people stopping at TS or TH on their way out after the show makes sense and they shouldn’t be punished for enjoying the party to the fullest. I’m concerned more for the future party guests with allergies who may have the same plan to exchange tokens later. So for now, err on the side of caution and exchange tokens early in the night.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Technically there are some jump scares in the cemetery.
> 
> Those incredibly fake looking robed ghosts that pop up from behind gravestones scared me once (to my utter shame). Startled is more like it. You can even hear the air pump puff as they shoot up.



I've also been caught out by a pop up ghost - fairly recently too despite riding it plenty of times! My boyfriend nearly died laughing (rOoM fOr OnE MoRe).


----------



## brewhome

dachsie said:


> I just watched the Nightmare before Christmas this weekend - weirdest movie I have ever seen - did not like it at all.  I did however enjoy Hocus Pocus.



I agree completely!


----------



## MelOhioDis

lvcourtneyy said:


> I would try to be at the park entrance prior to 3:30. People have reported getting let into the park as early as 3:47 and being at the front of that crowd will decrease your wait at Jack and Sally. We attended on 8/28 and their line formed very early. I would skip the bypass and go directly to Jack and Sally. If the bypass is important to you, you can head back to Main Street after meeting them.
> 
> You can reuse your MBs. As long as your tickets are linked to your MDE, they'll automatically be linked to your magicband.




Do you know if the other wristband locations are giving out bands prior to 4pm? We'll already be in the park so I'm wondering if it's worth it to go back out and get our wristbands, if they're starting there earlier then other locations. 

Thanks!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

MelOhioDis said:


> Do you know if the other wristband locations are giving out bands prior to 4pm? We'll already be in the park so I'm wondering if it's worth it to go back out and get our wristbands, if they're starting there earlier then other locations.
> 
> Thanks!



They started at 4 pm when we went. I wouldn't personally track all the way back to the front.


----------



## omniscientmommy

We're leaving tomorrow and my son was going to bring his wooden sword. It's pretty beat up and I don't think it would be mistaken as a real sword but does anyone else have experience with this? He's going to be a pirate


----------



## Sarahslay

I am going on a solo trip Halloween week and am seriously considering doing the party on 10/30. My only reservation is that I'm obviously by myself and am worried I'm going to spend the money and end up not having as good of a time because I'm by myself. I've been on a solo trip before, and my loneliest times were at night in the parks so I generally avoided them for the most part, but the party does look like a lot of fun (and not something my husband or girls ever want to do). Any thoughts or opinions?


----------



## dachsie

Sarahslay said:


> I am going on a solo trip Halloween week and am seriously considering doing the party on 10/30. My only reservation is that I'm obviously by myself and am worried I'm going to spend the money and end up not having as good of a time because I'm by myself. I've been on a solo trip before, and my loneliest times were at night in the parks so I generally avoided them for the most part, but the party does look like a lot of fun (and not something my husband or girls ever want to do). Any thoughts or opinions?



How much fun is how much you make of it.  I will be solo this Sunday and intend to have a blast.  Go in with the attitude you will have fun and you will.  Have realistic expectations and realize you may not get to do everything and that it will have some busy areas.  That's my plan to have fun.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Nhebron said:


> My pics did eventually show up!


Awesome!!!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Araminta18 said:


> We’re staying at Boardwalk; I’ll check today or tomorrow


Any update on the apple glow cubes?


----------



## ColoradoMom12

dachsie said:


> How much fun is how much you make of it.  I will be solo this Sunday and intend to have a blast.  Go in with the attitude you will have fun and you will.  Have realistic expectations and realize you may not get to do everything and that it will have some busy areas.  That's my plan to have fun.


I'll be there this Sunday too! Going with my daughter and sister. I'm hoping it won't be unbearably hot...I don't do humidity too well!


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Wondering if someone can help answer my question, or if I should post this on the DVC board somewhere.  I am staying with my friends who have a DVC reservation and are DVC members.  We're going to the party on 10/2.  They are going down a few days before me, and I'm going to be heading straight to the party after I park at BLT.  I know DVC members and their guests (assuming people on the room reservation so that means me), can get in as early as 2PM for the party.  They'll already be in the park.  Do I have to text them to come out and meet me at the gate so I can get in earlier than 4PM or will my ticket/magic band show that I'm on a DVC room reservation and I'll be let in early?  I didn't get a park ticket for this day as I'm not arriving until 1PM in Orlando.  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Best Aunt

foodiddiedoo said:


> I am staying with my friends who have a DVC reservation and are DVC members...  They'll already be in the park.  Do I have to text them to come out and meet me at the gate so I can get in earlier than 4PM or will my ticket/magic band show that I'm on a DVC room reservation and I'll be let in early?  I didn't get a park ticket for this day as I'm not arriving until 1PM in Orlando.



Usually to use a DVC benefit, the member has to show their DVC card and their photo ID.  If you want to use a Halloween ticket to enter the park before 4:00, I would think you would have to enter with the DVC member.  However, I did not try to enter early so I am not speaking from first hand experience.


----------



## Cluelyss

Best Aunt said:


> Usually to use a DVC benefit, the member has to show their DVC card and their photo ID.  If you want to use a Halloween ticket to enter the park before 4:00, I would think you would have to enter with the DVC member.  However, I did not try to enter early so I am not speaking from first hand experience.


I’ve also read that the card and ID are required to enter at 2, so yes, I’d think you’d need them there with you to enter.


----------



## dachsie

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Any update on the apple glow cubes?


They have them at Jock Lindsey Hangar bar in DS


----------



## dachsie

ColoradoMom12 said:


> I'll be there this Sunday too! Going with my daughter and sister. I'm hoping it won't be unbearably hot...I don't do humidity too well!


I'm just hoping it wont rain


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tinkerbear03 said:


> Priorities
> 
> Characters: 7 Dwarfs, Minnie, Mickey
> Dance Partys: Disney Jr Jam, Monsters Party
> Enterainment: Headless Horseman, Boo to You, Hocus Pocus, Hallowishes
> Rides: 7DMT, Space Mountain
> Shopping/Snacks
> Magic Shots
> 
> Secondary Priorities
> 
> Characters: Jack Sparrow, Moana, Cruella, Jafar, Abu, Genie (in order of importance)
> Dance Partys: Zootopia Party
> Rides: Haunted Mansion, Pirates
> 
> We will ToT as we see things but it is not a huge priority
> 
> 
> 2018 MNSSHP Itinerary
> 
> September 25, 2018
> 11:10 - 1:10 Chef Mickey for Lunch
> 1:30 – 2:00 ticket sales to activate Annual Passes and get MNSSHP tickets
> 2:00 - 2:30 Pictures/Parade
> 2:30 - 2:45 Pick up Sorcerers Card
> 2:45 - 3:05 FP Winnie the Pooh (FP is from 2:05-3:05 If we miss not a big deal)
> 3:20 – 3:45 Peter Pan Flight (FP 3:20-4:20)
> 3:45 – 4:20 Shop/Snacks/Pictures
> 4:20 - 4:50 Big Thunder (FP 4:20-5:20 we will each ride individually but both have FPs, if we need to miss we can, have FP on another day)
> 5:00 – 7:00 TAG TEAM 7 Dwarfs Line while one gets food, eat dinner while in line/Shopping at Big top/Possible 7DMT depending on line
> 7:00 - 7:45 TAG TEAM Minnie/7DMT
> 7:45 - 8:05 TAG TEAM Disney Jr Party/Space Mountain go early depending on Minnie Line
> 8:05-8:25 TAG TEAM Monsters Party/Space Mountain
> 8:25-8:50 Meet Mickey (use bypass if open to get to Mickey)
> 8:50 - 9:45 9:15 Headless Horseman/Zootopia Party? Boo To-You Parade at Casey’s/Hub???
> 9:30 - 10:30 10:15 Castle Show and Happy HalloWishes in front of Casey's
> 
> This is where I need help would you do rides or characters the last hour and a half of the party from secondary list or am I too jammed and need to space out some of the stuff before the Parade and Fireworks. Or should I skip first parade and do everything during first parade and catch the 10:45 Hocus Pocus and 11:15 Parade? Or should I change everything around...any advice or tips will be great!
> 
> 11:59-12:20 Hocus Pocus
> 
> 
> Questions, these may be answered somewhere but havent been able to read everything as of yet:
> As a DVC Member will we get our band upon entering at 2:00 or will we pick it up at sales when we get our tickets?
> If MNSSHP tickets are showing in MDE do we have to pick those up at the window?
> How early can we get the sorcerers card?
> Is Child Swap available or do we each have to stand in the standby line?
> 
> Thanks in advance for all the Help!



I just have a few pieces of advice. I prefer to watch the first parade. Many reasons for this. I think it can take just as long to get a front row spot for the first as for the second depending on crowds. That last hour of the party can be much better for riding rides and meeting characters. If there is any rain in the forecast I would definitely be sure to see the first. 

What I would do is watch the first parade from in front of the train station on main street. For some reason those spots stay open longer. When the last float is coming, I would then beat the crowd into Mickey's Theater to meet Mickey, that should have a very short or non-existent wait. Then, depending on the time you could head to get your fireworks spot. While waiting for the parade, or on the way there, that would also be a good time to get your sorcerer's card in case they aren't handing them out when you enter early.



Disneybiginner said:


> We are heading to Orlando for a week long family reunion trip in the middle of October. The only time we will hit Disney park is the MNSSHP, mostly will be on 10/16. After reading through this super helpful post, we knew that we simply can’t do it all, so we set our priorities and here is the plan, along with some questions we are still a little bit confused. Our party will be myself, DH, DDs, 3 and 5. We are planning seeing the first parade, if DDs are in good mood after fireworks, anything after that will be bonus.
> 
> These are the priorities.
> 1) Meet Jack and Sally
> 2) as many as possible party magic shots
> 3) ToT
> 4) parade and fireworks
> 
> So here is the plan. Is it doable?
> 1) lineup at the entrance around 3:30, get into park at 4:00. Going through bypass for pics and 1st bag of treats. Question, can we go back to Main Street for a quick way to Jack/Sally MG and more pics on the way instead of going all the way to the end of bypass to the tomorrow land terrace?
> 
> 2) lineup for Jack/Sally, during the waiting time, one of us go getting Jack the skeleton pop ups and some other party special treats. Hopefully we will be done with J/S around 5:30. Since we want to get the party magic shot at HM, so we want to hang out in this area till 7. So far the ideas we have are ride HM, the small world, lantern magic shot, CHH for dinner. Question, is HM too intense for 5 and 3 yo?
> 
> 3) after the HM magic shot, continue to Fantasyland, ToT and more rides. Peter Pan probably will be out of the way due to the possible long lines, the rest rides which DDs will be interested are carrousel, Pooh, Dumbo, little mermaid and junior dance party.
> 
> 4) moving to frontier land for the less crowded parade view, DH want to try the special from Pecos. Watch parade.
> 
> 5) after the parade, move towards Main Street for fireworks. After finding the spot, maybe doing the party magic shots on Main Street while waiting for the fireworks.
> 
> 5) after fireworks, if DDs hold up pretty good, going back to fantasy land for more MG. Queen of the heart/ Tweddle, Alice/Matter, and 7D.
> 
> Wow, even though we have priorities, still seems too much! Should we cut back even more?
> 
> Two more questions,
> 1) is there any onsite resort that will have pretty decorations like they normally do during the Christmas season? If so, which one is the must do?
> 2) can I reuse my MB from last trip and link the online purchased tickets to that MB? If so, do I need to go to CS station?
> 
> Thank you so much for any suggestions and advice! We really appreciate any input! Man, planning a Disney trip, even for a day, feels like a full time job!



I would not try to do things before getting in line for Jack and Sally. That line will grow very quickly around 4. 

You can reuse your magic bands from other trips.

You do have a lot on your plan. I think it's ok to keep it, just pick two or three must dos and don't be too upset if you can't get to absolutely everything. You should be able to get plenty of magic shots, just be sure you know where they all are. Maybe write out a little piece of paper with a list and locations (@FoxC63 keeps a fantastic list of these) and then you won't forget any.


----------



## Best Aunt

For the person asking about DVC early entry - I


Best Aunt said:


> Usually to use a DVC benefit, the member has to show their DVC card and their photo ID.  If you want to use a Halloween ticket to enter the park before 4:00, I would think you would have to enter with the DVC member.  However, I did not try to enter early so I am not speaking from first hand experience.



I’ve been thinking since I posted this.  I don’t know if a DVC member who already got their party wristband can come back out of the park and get a non-dvc member in before 2:00.  If they were allowed to do that, then they could get 7 (I think that’s the number) people in, then exit the park 5 minutes later and get another 7 people in, and repeat.

I just don’t know what the rule is.


----------



## amyadams1020

We are going to the Oct. 11 party. Me, my mom (67) and 2 DD (15&16). My DDs want to meet Moana. I know she comes out at 5:45. What time do I need to get in line. We do have FP for HM 3:40-4:40 and Splash at 4:45-5:45. Can we tag team or since my kiddos are older would that be frowned upon.(which is fine).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

omniscientmommy said:


> We're leaving tomorrow and my son was going to bring his wooden sword. It's pretty beat up and I don't think it would be mistaken as a real sword but does anyone else have experience with this? He's going to be a pirate



Should be fine. I know they allow plastic swords.


----------



## dachsie

Best Aunt said:


> For the person asking about DVC early entry - I
> 
> 
> I’ve been thinking since I posted this.  I don’t know if a DVC member who already got their party wristband can come back out of the park and get a non-dvc member in before 2:00.  If they were allowed to do that, then they could get 7 (I think that’s the number) people in, then exit the park 5 minutes later and get another 7 people in, and repeat.
> 
> I just don’t know what the rule is.


My thoughts are they would need to exit the park and all go in together and get wristbands at same time


----------



## Best Aunt

dachsie said:


> My thoughts are they would need to exit the park and all go in together and get wristbands at same time



And that would only work if the DVC member, who wanted to enter the Magic Kingdom before the friend got there, had an Annual Pass or other theme park admission to use to get in the park the first time.


----------



## DisFam4

Where do the Zootopia characters start their part of the parade? I was planning to watch from Frontierland, but my daughter loves the Zootopia chars.


----------



## Disneylover99

MelOhioDis said:


> Do you know if the other wristband locations are giving out bands prior to 4pm? We'll already be in the park so I'm wondering if it's worth it to go back out and get our wristbands, if they're starting there earlier then other locations.
> 
> Thanks!


I’m pretty sure they all start at the same time. It would only be worth it if you happen to be on main street near the entrance near 4pm. Otherwise, get your wristbands at the closest location to where you are.


----------



## FoxC63

Dolby1000 said:


> Sorry, a bit late to this thread.
> 
> You've uncovered our secret place for fireworks watching.  Yes, you don't get the castle effects, but you do get the music and the Fireworks are in perfect view from here.



I think it was @Best Aunt who originally let the cat out of the bag!    Good to see so many confirmations and have additional places to view them!


----------



## FoxC63

DomesticKrys said:


> We got home yesterday from a few days in the parks and attended 9/16 party. It was myself, 33yo and 29 weeks pregnant, and 2 DD ages 7 & 8.
> *we ended up with 15 pounds of candy close to 400 pieces. *
> 
> Was told at town square that allergy candy left at 1215 and to go to town hall. Walked in to about 1/2 dozen guests with allergy bags and a CM telling a small group of them to go to TS and I informed them that I had just walked across the street and was told to come to TH. When it was my turn he took my bag, asked for allergy and when he returned said “I hope applesauce is gluten free”. I heard another CM tell a guest that the park had been closed for an hour (if the show is happening how is the park closed) and that there were slim pickings. I spoke to a CM at CBR about it (asking who I should speak to about it) and she was appalled that we were told that and given so little. I’m going to call global guest services because it isn’t anywhere on the bag or map that there is a time limit on token exchange and people stopping at TS or TH on their way out after the show makes sense and they shouldn’t be punished for enjoying the party to the fullest. I’m concerned more for the future party guests with allergies who may have the same plan to exchange tokens later. So for now, err on the side of caution and exchange tokens early in the night.



Woof!!!  What an amazing post!  Thank you


----------



## dachsie

If I am reading the website correctly and if its working properly, there are no tickets available for October 18, 19, 25, 26, 28, 30 and 31.

I got on there to buy my ticket for this Saturday and was curious if there were any sold out.


----------



## Araminta18

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Any update on the apple glow cubes?



Sorry, not yet. We were at the resort at 3 but the bar doesn’t open til 4, and we have a late dinner at ohana tonight so won’t be back until after it closes.  I’m hoping we can stop in tomorrow—I’m sorry! The bar’s hours are more limited than I realized.


----------



## Scootypuffjr

dachsie said:


> If I am reading the website correctly and if its working properly, there are no tickets available for October 18, 19, 25, 26, 28, 30 and 31.
> 
> I got on there to buy my ticket for this Saturday and was curious if there were any sold out.




They are showing available for me.


----------



## hereforthechurros

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Any update on the apple glow cubes?


Jock Lindsay’s Hangar Bar has them. Their specialty menu looks so fun!


----------



## dachsie

Scootypuffjr said:


> They are showing available for me.


Ok - I figured it out.  Those aren't available for APs.  When I looked regular tickets they were there


----------



## hereforthechurros

Still in the fence about the party but if we go it will be on 10/11. Putting together an itinerary to see if it’s worth it or if we should just stay on the beach and enjoy the calm.

For the fireworks it seems there are castle projections but from what I spotted on YouTube they’re pretty tame, nothing like HEA. Is that true?


----------



## Dean1953

Best Aunt said:


> For the person asking about DVC early entry - I
> 
> 
> I’ve been thinking since I posted this.  I don’t know if a DVC member who already got their party wristband can come back out of the park and get a non-dvc member in before 2:00.  If they were allowed to do that, then they could get 7 (I think that’s the number) people in, then exit the park 5 minutes later and get another 7 people in, and repeat.
> 
> I just don’t know what the rule is.



I would think that is probably the case.  Since most CM’s at turnstiles have IPads, they probably make an entry in the DVC member’s profile when he enters early.  Personally, I’m helping out a few members at 2 on the two days that I’m attending a Party.  There’s no way that someone could talk me into coming out of the Park at a later time to get them in the Park early, unless they wanted to reimburse me and my son for our tickets (to keep this hypothetical situation within the DIS rules guidelines, I’d refuse the money).  If I can help out any other members here for my 2 dates at the end of October, I’ll post 2 days before the event, tell them where to meet me and give them my phone number and have them call me before 2.  That’s the extent of my generosity.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

hereforthechurros said:


> Still in the fence about the party but if we go it will be on 10/11. Putting together an itinerary to see if it’s worth it or if we should just stay on the beach and enjoy the calm.
> 
> For the fireworks it seems there are castle projections but from what I spotted on YouTube they’re pretty tame, nothing like HEA. Is that true?



The projections are limited to a few Halloween shapes at times and castle accent lighting changes, for the most part.


----------



## akayek31

I'm sorry if this has been asked before.  I read the first few posts about the party.  What dress is Belle in with Gaston?


----------



## Tinkerbear03

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I just have a few pieces of advice. I prefer to watch the first parade. Many reasons for this. I think it can take just as long to get a front row spot for the first as for the second depending on crowds. That last hour of the party can be much better for riding rides and meeting characters. If there is any rain in the forecast I would definitely be sure to see the first.
> 
> What I would do is watch the first parade from in front of the train station on main street. For some reason those spots stay open longer. When the last float is coming, I would then beat the crowd into Mickey's Theater to meet Mickey, that should have a very short or non-existent wait. Then, depending on the time you could head to get your fireworks spot. While waiting for the parade, or on the way there, that would also be a good time to get your sorcerer's card in case they aren't handing them out when you enter early.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not try to do things before getting in line for Jack and Sally. That line will grow very quickly around 4.
> 
> You can reuse your magic bands from other trips.
> 
> You do have a lot on your plan. I think it's ok to keep it, just pick two or three must dos and don't be too upset if you can't get to absolutely everything. You should be able to get plenty of magic shots, just be sure you know where they all are. Maybe write out a little piece of paper with a list and locations (@FoxC63 keeps a fantastic list of these) and then you won't forget any.





Thank you so much that is great info to have! I am in the middle of reading through the thread to see if I can pick up any more tips!


----------



## Araminta18

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Any update on the apple glow cubes?



Dinner got out early so checked with Abracadabar.  They won’t get theirs until Oct 1st, but Jock Lindsay’s has them now and you can buy them there


----------



## Araminta18

akayek31 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked before.  I read the first few posts about the party.  What dress is Belle in with Gaston?



Her village blue dress. We took a pic with her and Gaston on Sunday 9/16


----------



## adelaster

What time do people start waiting for fireworks in the grass in front of Casey's? Party nights and non party nights? Is it super packed/crammed in?


----------



## Best Aunt

FoxC63 said:


> I think it was @Best Aunt who originally let the cat out of the bag!    Good to see so many confirmations and have additional places to view them!



I found a spot where I enjoyed watching the fireworks during the first party, and have mentioned it here to help people going to later parties.

I shall Obliviate all of you in November so that nobody is in My Spot if I go next year.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> I've never viewed Hallowishes from there but looking at maps it seems like you could see them...
> 
> View attachment 351898
> 
> Ground level...
> View attachment 351899
> 
> Link:  https://www.google.com/maps/@28.418...4!1soALZwL_lXWRhJFfUASFZYw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


I have watched from here too. It was very nice and not crowded at all....


----------



## mckennarose

I want to mention this because I was told this by another party attendee at the party and found it not to be true.
While we were waiting in line for the hatbox ghost pic, a couple in front of us told us that if we wanted a headless horseman pic to do it right away because they stop taking the pic as soon as the party ends right at midnight.  They claimed to have tried to get the pic after the party another night and were turned away.

We decided to stay for the last Sanderson sisters show and weren’t expecting to get that pic, but on the way out we saw the line for the horseman still going and we got out shot around 12:40 AM on our way out.  And the lines were still going strong!

I don’t know if it was a fluke for them not getting the pic, if they had been misinformed, or if it was a fluke for us.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

DisFam4 said:


> Where do the Zootopia characters start their part of the parade? I was planning to watch from Frontierland, but my daughter loves the Zootopia chars.


They are on main street. They come out to help pass the time as it takes 20 minutes for the parade to get there......frontier land i heard they do a costume parade


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

mckennarose said:


> I want to mention this because I was told this by another party attendee at the party and found it not to be true.
> While we were waiting in line for the hatbox ghost pic, a couple in front of us told us that if we wanted a headless horseman pic to do it right away because they stop taking the pic as soon as the party ends right at midnight.  They claimed to have tried to get the pic after the party another night and were turned away.
> 
> We decided to stay for the last Sanderson sisters show and weren’t expecting to get that pic, but on the way out we saw the line for the horseman still going and we got out shot around 12:40 AM on our way out.  And the lines were still going strong!
> 
> I don’t know if it was a fluke for them not getting the pic, if they had been misinformed, or if it was a fluke for us.



I was told photopass available till 1am


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tinkerbear03 said:


> Thank you so much that is great info to have! I am in the middle of reading through the thread to see if I can pick up any more tips!



Feel free to tag me in a post if you need any more specific info. In case you never tagged sometime before, do the @ symbol, don't skip any spaces then start typing the posters name. A prepopulated list should eventually come up after so many letters are entered and your can select from there.



adelaster said:


> What time do people start waiting for fireworks in the grass in front of Casey's? Party nights and non party nights? Is it super packed/crammed in?



I've been able to walk up about 15 minutes before start and find a spot before. Though keep in mind the party attendance factors in.


----------



## mckennarose

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> They are on main street. They come out to help pass the time as it takes 20 minutes for the parade to get there......frontier land i heard they do a costume parade


The Brer characters were out in the street dancing in Frontierland before the second parade on Tuesday.


----------



## MommaBerd

@foodiddiedoo - Given that the DVC members are your friends and that you are staying with them, I am assuming they are already OK with coming back to the gate to meet you. I feel like since you are ONE person trying to get in and if you and your DVC friends ask nicely, you have a pretty good chance of getting let in. 

But, let’s consider the logistics/practicality. There really is a small window between 2:00 and 3:45ish. If your friends are going to hang in the front of the park and you think you’ll get there around 2:30, then I can see the practicality. But, if they get in at 2:00 and want to go ride until you arrive, and you don’t get there until 3:00, then you might as well wait to get in at 3:45. It doesn’t seem that the hassle/inconvenience to your friends would really pay off.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Best Aunt said:


> And that would only work if the DVC member, who wanted to enter the Magic Kingdom before the friend got there, had an Annual Pass or other theme park admission to use to get in the park the first time.


They all have annual passes and will be in Magic Kingdom for their park for that day.  I was just hoping my ticket would show I'm on a DVC reservation, otherwise I'd ask someone to come out and get me, just don't want to interrupt their fun.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

If we’re watching the parade from the flagpole (parade viewing with the dessert party), approximately what time is the Headless Horseman?


----------



## Sarcazm

ColoradoMom12 said:


> If we’re watching the parade from the flagpole (parade viewing with the dessert party), approximately what time is the Headless Horseman?



I have a photo timestamped at 9:14 PM of the Headless Horseman. We were sitting right across from the flagpole (in front of Main Street Confectionary).

edit: I also have a photo timestamped at 9:25 PM of the Zootopia dance party (before the parade starts). They start the Zootopia dance party on the Main Street "straightaway" and then move it closer to the flagpole. So, don't be afraid that you'll miss it if you're at the flagpole. They'll move the party that way as the parade gets closer.


----------



## ColoradoMom12

Sarcazm said:


> I have a photo timestamped at 9:14 PM of the Headless Horseman. We were sitting right across from the flagpole (in front of Main Street Confectionary).
> 
> edit: I also have a photo timestamped at 9:25 PM of the Zootopia dance party (before the parade starts). They start the Zootopia dance party on the Main Street "straightaway" and then move it closer to the flagpole. So, don't be afraid that you'll miss it if you're at the flagpole. They'll move the party that way as the parade gets closer.


Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

ColoradoMom12 said:


> If we’re watching the parade from the flagpole (parade viewing with the dessert party), approximately what time is the Headless Horseman?


My photo is time stamped 915. I was by the firehouse


----------



## Best Aunt

Best Aunt said:


> I found a spot where I enjoyed watching the fireworks during the first party, and have mentioned it here to help people going to later parties.
> 
> I shall Obliviate all of you in November so that nobody is in My Spot if I go next year.



Cripes, I realized later that this didn't sound good.  Not everybody knows that Obliviate is a Harry Potter spell to wipe people's memories.  Kind of like the flashy thing in Men In Black.

I know I'm not as funny as I think I am.



foodiddiedoo said:


> They all have annual passes and will be in Magic Kingdom for their park for that day.  I was just hoping my ticket would show I'm on a DVC reservation, otherwise I'd ask someone to come out and get me, just don't want to interrupt their fun.



The DVC early entry is not about being on the DVC member's room reservation.  For example, if you are on their reservation but didn't want to go to the party, they could take in people who do want to go to the party, even if those people are not on their reservation.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Best Aunt said:


> Cripes, I realized later that this didn't sound good.  Not everybody knows that Obliviate is a Harry Potter spell to wipe people's memories.  Kind of like the flashy thing in Men In Black.
> 
> I know I'm not as funny as I think I am.
> 
> 
> 
> The DVC early entry is not about being on the DVC member's room reservation.  For example, if you are on their reservation but didn't want to go to the party, they could take in people who do want to go to the party, even if those people are not on their reservation.



I was all over obliviate.


----------



## Dean1953

foodiddiedoo said:


> They all have annual passes and will be in Magic Kingdom for their park for that day.  I was just hoping my ticket would show I'm on a DVC reservation, otherwise I'd ask someone to come out and get me, just don't want to interrupt their fun.



What you need is to have a DVC member with a DVC blue membership card escort you in the park.  What your ticket says is not relevant.  DVC members who bought a DVC contract prior to 2015 (approximately), or members who bought DVC point contracts of at least 25 points (now 75 points) direct from Disney (not bought resale) as of last January are entitled to a blue DVC card that gives that owner some extra perks, like cheaper AP’s, special events like moonlight magic events, and in the case of the MNSSHP, admission to the Party as early as 2 using the Party ticket.  I hope that explains it.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was all over obliviate.


Lol i got it too!


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was all over obliviate.



Me Too!


----------



## Haley R

sherlockmiles said:


> Me Too!


Me three!


----------



## Tinkerbear03

@OhioStateBuckeye  Thanks you have been a life saver! I guess the biggest question I have that I havent found is if we enter at 2 with the DVC membership will they give us our band then or will we have to pick up later and when do all the magic shots start? Again thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tinkerbear03 said:


> @OhioStateBuckeye  Thanks you have been a life saver! I guess the biggest question I have that I havent found is if we enter at 2 with the DVC membership will they give us our band then or will we have to pick up later and when do all the magic shots start? Again thanks so much for all your help!



Maybe someone has experience with this but I'd think you could get your band. When you go to the tapstyles I would like for a MNSSHP entrance sign and make sure to go in that entrance. If you don't see anyone handing bands out ask.


----------



## FoxC63

Best Aunt said:


> I found a spot where I enjoyed watching the fireworks during the first party, and have mentioned it here to help people going to later parties.
> 
> I shall Obliviate all of you in November so that nobody is in My Spot if I go next year.





DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I have watched from here too. It was very nice and not crowded at all....



Do you have any photos you can post of the fireworks?  Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Not the original poster you asked @FoxC63  but is this the location you were wondering about?


----------



## Lindaleeann

mckennarose said:


> The Brer characters were out in the street dancing in Frontierland before the second parade on Tuesday.



I was at the 1st party on 8/17 (1st parade) and this was my experience as well. Anyone in costume was encouraged to join them. Lots of fun!


----------



## Best Aunt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I was all over obliviate.





DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> Lol i got it too!





sherlockmiles said:


> Me Too!





Haley R said:


> Me three!



Thanks - you made me feel better!


----------



## disxlovee

Silly question- is there a good guesstimate of a wait time for TOT lines? I know that even though lines look long, they move quickly but I'm currently thinking of spending from about 7:20-8:15 PM of our party night TOTing around Fantasyland and Liberty Square. With 5 candy stops between them, is that too little time to devote to TOTing or could we do more than 5 in that time? Just trying to gauge. Thanks!!


----------



## FoxC63

disxlovee said:


> Silly question- is there a good guesstimate of a wait time for TOT lines? I know that even though lines look long, they move quickly but I'm currently thinking of spending from about 7:20-8:15 PM of our party night TOTing around Fantasyland and Liberty Square. With 5 candy stops between them, is that too little time to devote to TOTing or could we do more than 5 in that time? Just trying to gauge. Thanks!!



I do know this time frame will be heavier than say 9pm-midnight.  11-12 is really the sweet spot.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Not the original poster you asked @FoxC63  but is this the location you were wondering about?
> 
> View attachment 352666 View attachment 352667 View attachment 352668



Nice photos thanks!  So looking at the WDW map where were you standing on the wooden walkway?


Thanks buddy!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FoxC63 said:


> Nice photos thanks!  So looking at the WDW map where were you standing on the wooden walkway?
> View attachment 352686
> 
> Thanks buddy!



I believe on the part farthest out in the water. So about midway along the wood path. 

This could be very pretty for mnsshp, since Tom's Sawyer island might have fog and hm will be lit up nicely.


----------



## FoxC63

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I believe on the part farthest out in the water. So about midway along the wood path.
> 
> This could be very pretty for mnsshp, since Tom's Sawyer island might have fog and hm will be lit up nicely.



Sounds like a sweet spot, thanks!


----------



## Tinkerbear03

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I believe on the part farthest out in the water. So about midway along the wood path.
> 
> This could be very pretty for mnsshp, since Tom's Sawyer island might have fog and hm will be lit up nicely.


 

So do you think if were at train station for the 9:15 parade, hit Mickey directly after the parade we would have time to book it over here before the fireworks?


----------



## FoxC63

K&T said:


> There were at least a dozen different treats we could choose from, and we could request whatever we wanted, and then the CMs loaded up our bags. I haven't heard of nor read any complaints of allergy-candy shortages this year.



Towards the end of October including Halloween night, we have experienced the opposite since they started this program.  We're grateful it exists but wish it was comparable to your experience and others.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Towards the end of October including Halloween night, we have experienced the opposite since they started this program.  We're grateful it exists but wish it was comparable to your experience and others.


Maybe they are better stocked this year? One can only hope right?


----------



## FoxC63

Ellie Badge said:


> Thank you!! I bought the garment pieces and sewed on attachments for all the lights, mine is just El Wire and my husbands is an El Tape kit I bought from a guy in the UK. Husband actually had a thicker jacket and pants but when we got to Florida we realized it was wayyy too hot for his costume. So the morning of the party we went to Target, I bought a light running jacket and pants, cut off the hood, hand-finished the hem, sewed on all new Velcro for the lights and he was ready to go by 4pm!
> 
> Thanks all for the kind words! I’m not a pro by any means but I love making costumes! My profile has a link to my Instagram which I use for costume photos, I put more of our party shots there too.
> 
> My fave costume I saw Friday was a girl who did the computer lady from Spaceship Earth, she had the boots, the yellow tights, the white jacket, the hair, everything!!! I may have squealed when I saw her! Saw a great Marion and Indy as well, and a woman in a full furry Sully costume!! She must have been so hot but it looked amazing!



Really well done!   and thanks for sharing your awesome photo, you two look amazing!


----------



## akayek31

Thanks.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tinkerbear03 said:


> So do you think if were at train station for the 9:15 parade, hit Mickey directly after the parade we would have time to book it over here before the fireworks?



It sounds like you could. I would walk up the left side of main Street, using the shops if that is a clearer path.


----------



## jsmla

I let my AP expire in August and currently have no regular park admission attached to my name.  If my MNSSHP ticket is showing on my MDE account can I use an old MagicBand for entry (at 4:00 PM) and FPs?

Thanks!


----------



## Best Aunt

jsmla said:


> I let my AP expire in August and currently have no regular park admission attached to my name.  If my MNSSHP ticket is showing on my MDE account can I use an old MagicBand for entry (at 4:00 PM) and FPs?



Look at your MDE account.
Does the party ticket have your icon assigned to it? (Meaning not someone else in your Friends and Family group.)
Does the Magic Band have your icon assigned to it?

If yes, you can use the Magic Band for entering the parks and for fastpasses.

You can reassign the party ticket, if it was assigned to someone else in your MDE account.

You cannot reassign a Magic Band.


----------



## jsmla

Best Aunt said:


> Look at your MDE account.
> Does the party ticket have your icon assigned to it? (Meaning not someone else in your Friends and Family group.)
> Does the Magic Band have your icon assigned to it?
> 
> If yes, you can use the Magic Band for entering the parks and for fastpasses.
> 
> You can reassign the party ticket, if it was assigned to someone else in your MDE account.
> 
> You cannot reassign a Magic Band.



Both the band and ticket are in my account and under my name.  I'm mostly concerned about my FPs.


----------



## Best Aunt

jsmla said:


> Both the band and ticket are in my account and under my name.  I'm mostly concerned about my FPs.



Then making Fastpasses shouldn't be a problem.

Wait, let me rephrase that.

Making Fastpasses shouldn't be a problem if the MDE system is working properly.

I'm not planning a trip right now, but my understanding is that the MDE system has been a mess lately.


----------



## jsmla

Best Aunt said:


> Then making Fastpasses shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Wait, let me rephrase that.
> 
> Making Fastpasses shouldn't be a problem if the MDE system is working properly.
> 
> I'm not planning a trip right now, but my understanding is that the MDE system has been a mess lately.


I alreàdy have my FPs but my party "ticket" is just a printout.  Not sure how to use a FP tapstile unless an old MB (I literally have dozens!) will work.


----------



## Best Aunt

jsmla said:


> I alreàdy have my FPs but my party "ticket" is just a printout.  Not sure how to use a FP tapstile unless an old MB (I literally have dozens!) will work.



If you didn't have a Magic Band,  you could go to a ticket window and get a hard ticket for the party, which you could use at the FP tapstiles.


----------



## Cluelyss

Tinkerbear03 said:


> So do you think if were at train station for the 9:15 parade, hit Mickey directly after the parade we would have time to book it over here before the fireworks?


Depends on the crowds and how long you are with Mickey. The parade won’t be past you until 9:40ish. If we allot 15 mins for Mickey (feasible if you’re one of the first in line, and I’m guessing his line moves faster now that he’s not talking), you’ve got 20 minutes or so to get there. My fear is you getting up Main Street through the crowds. As mentioned, I’d recommend cutting through the shops on the left hand side. You may arrive with only seconds to spare


----------



## Sarcazm

jsmla said:


> I alreàdy have my FPs but my party "ticket" is just a printout.  Not sure how to use a FP tapstile unless an old MB (I literally have dozens!) will work.



I went by Guest Services at the front of the park (beforehand), and they gave me cards for MNSSHP (I also had a printout).


----------



## mckennarose

Sarcazm said:


> I went by Guest Services at the front of the park (beforehand), and they gave me cards for MNSSHP (I also had a printout).



We had a confirmation number and stopped by guest services at the TTC where they activated the tickets and just added them to our MBs.  We never got hard tickets and just tapped in the event entrance tapstiles and got our wristbands.


----------



## trishadono

DD23 and I did MNSSHP Sunday 16th. Saw the parade and sisters show. Did magic shots, trick or treated and rode some rides.

For someone that has been going to WDW for decades and has gone every month of the year many times my perspective was the pathways were CROWDED. However the rides were not bad. Did SM with short wait (5 mins?)

We loved it so much we did it again Tues the 18th. Actually felt more crowded.

Lucky us without any rain problems. Slight delay on Hallowishes sunday but it was only a drizzle and we were headed back already.


Oh the mono closed on Sunday we were heading over but there was a bus so no big deal.

We had a great time both nights. Definitely go again. However if I had elderly or kids in a stroller I think I would have been annoyed with the crowds.

Magic shots very slow to show up. I still patiently waiting for a few from Tues,

I also took my candy through security. They made me dump it in a tub then re bag it after. All GOOD.

Any q's PM me


----------



## Danny Crowley

I've been scanning these 400+ pages but cannot find the answer, so I apologize if I missed it:

We booked the Hallowishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. and got the parade viewing with it because of the site error. So, my question is: The party starts at 9:15 pm, but the parade starts at 9:15 pm as well.  Will we miss the start of the parade getting the desserts or can we get into the dessert party area earlier to grab and go to the parade viewing area?


----------



## trishadono

Oh for both parties we just tapped our MBS and got in without any problems. We purchased Tues that day on the app without any issues as well.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Has anyone met Jack Sparrow right after Hallowishes? How was the line?


----------



## Cluelyss

Danny Crowley said:


> I've been scanning these 400+ pages but cannot find the answer, so I apologize if I missed it:
> 
> We booked the Hallowishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. and got the parade viewing with it because of the site error. So, my question is: The party starts at 9:15 pm, but the parade starts at 9:15 pm as well.  Will we miss the start of the parade getting the desserts or can we get into the dessert party area earlier to grab and go to the parade viewing area?


You can go in, grab a table and a plate, then be escorted to the flagpole (parade won’t get there until 9:30 or so...though you will miss the HH). Then you can grab another plate of desserts after. I haven’t heard any reports of desserts to go though? You also have the option of the later parade if that timing is better for your group. That’s what I’m leaning toward, personally, as I don’t want to be rushed. I also don’t love the idea of running back and forth up and down a crowded Main Street between the party and parade, then parade and fireworks. Even with a CM escort that sounds stressful!


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

My family's first MNSSHP is just a week away now, eek! Just wanted to pop in and thank everyone for their reviews. My son has a lot of sensory related trouble with lines so the reports on crowd volumes have really helped us prepare and adjust our expectations. I've talked with him extensively about the wait times, we've hung out on MDE a bunch looking at the waits and looked at the live feeds, etc. If it wasn't for this thread I would've gone in expecting low ride wait times during the party and wouldn't have known to prepare him as much. Thanks again to everyone who has reported back.


----------



## adelaster

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> My family's first MNSSHP is just a week away now, eek! Just wanted to pop in and thank everyone for their reviews. My son has a lot of sensory related trouble with lines so the reports on crowd volumes have really helped us prepare and adjust our expectations. I've talked with him extensively about the wait times, we've hung out on MDE a bunch looking at the waits and looked at the live feeds, etc. If it wasn't for this thread I would've gone in expecting low ride wait times during the party and wouldn't have known to prepare him as much. Thanks again to everyone who has reported back.



If it's any encouragement, at a sold out MVMCP last year we were still able to find lots of quiet no-people places to recoup from crowds. So if your son is concerned about that he should still have some relatively chill places to "hide" if needed.


----------



## FoxC63

jsmla said:


> I alreàdy have my FPs but my party "ticket" is just a printout.  Not sure how to use a FP tapstile unless an old MB (I literally have dozens!) will work.





Best Aunt said:


> If you didn't have a Magic Band,  you could go to a ticket window and get a hard ticket for the party, which you could use at the FP tapstiles.



*Party Vouchers & Tickets:* CMs were at the entrance with RFID cards and were exchanging paper tickets for the plastic card. Post #9031


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

adelaster said:


> If it's any encouragement, at a sold out MVMCP last year we were still able to find lots of quiet no-people places to recoup from crowds. So if your son is concerned about that he should still have some relatively chill places to "hide" if needed.



That’s really good to know, as my husband also has some sensory issues related to epilepsy.


----------



## jwolfpack

Forgive me if this has been asked...

We have a 3:30 ADR at Tony's on the day we're attending MNSSHP. We'd like to go through the Main St. bypass after "dinner." Am I correct in assuming we will need to have our party wristbands before we can enter this area? Is our best bet to exit the park after our meal to get our wristbands and treat bags there? 

I know there are wristband distribution points inside the park, but since we'll be at Tony's already and want to do the bypass, I'm thinking it may be quickest just to exit and reenter the park at the main entrance.


----------



## Best Aunt

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> My family's first MNSSHP is just a week away now, eek! Just wanted to pop in and thank everyone for their reviews. My son has a lot of sensory related trouble with lines so the reports on crowd volumes have really helped us prepare and adjust our expectations. I've talked with him extensively about the wait times, we've hung out on MDE a bunch looking at the waits and looked at the live feeds, etc. If it wasn't for this thread I would've gone in expecting low ride wait times during the party and wouldn't have known to prepare him as much. Thanks again to everyone who has reported back.



Re sensory issues: the fireworks had a sizzling noise which I had never heard before.  I remember thinking some people might be bothered by it.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> My family's first MNSSHP is just a week away now, eek! Just wanted to pop in and thank everyone for their reviews. My son has a lot of sensory related trouble with lines so the reports on crowd volumes have really helped us prepare and adjust our expectations. I've talked with him extensively about the wait times, we've hung out on MDE a bunch looking at the waits and looked at the live feeds, etc. If it wasn't for this thread I would've gone in expecting low ride wait times during the party and wouldn't have known to prepare him as much. Thanks again to everyone who has reported back.



My husband has sensory issues due to epilepsy. Someone here suggested he wear earplugs for the fireworks, which he is open to trying. He will also wear sunglasses, but that’s probably a lesser concern for your son. Good luck!


----------



## FoxC63

jwolfpack said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked...
> 
> We have a 3:30 ADR at Tony's on the day we're attending MNSSHP. We'd like to go through the Main St. bypass after "dinner." Am I correct in assuming we will need to have our party wristbands before we can enter this area? Is our best bet to exit the park after our meal to get our wristbands and treat bags there?
> 
> I know there are wristband distribution points inside the park, but since we'll be at Tony's already and want to do the bypass, I'm thinking it may be quickest just to exit and reenter the park at the main entrance.



No need for that.  Just walk through the bypass or walk toward the entrance turn left and get your wristband.  There will be CM's passing them out, you can't miss them.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Is there a good viewing location of the fireworks from Fantasyland?  Just thinking it would be great to be close to 7 Dwarves Minetrain after the fireworks!


----------



## FoxC63

Tigger in a kilt said:


> My husband has sensory issues due to epilepsy. Someone here suggested he wear earplugs for the fireworks, which he is open to trying. He will also wear sunglasses, but that’s probably a lesser concern for your son. Good luck!



My son used ear plugs but now uses noise reducing headphones. He has ADHD & Autism.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Is there a good viewing location of the fireworks from Fantasyland?  Just thinking it would be great to be close to 7 Dwarves Minetrain after the fireworks!



Anywhere behind the castle / around BOG/7DMT is good, in my opinion.   Fireworks are literally all around you back there, head on a swivel.  

Technically HEA, but I enjoyed this spot:


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Anywhere behind the castle / around BOG/7DMT is good, in my opinion.   Fireworks are literally all around you back there, head on a swivel.
> 
> Technically HEA, but I enjoyed this spot:
> View attachment 352824
> 
> View attachment 352825




Wow!  This is so helpful!!  Many thanks and much appreciated!  With MDE issues, we weren’t able to get 7DMT fast passes.  Now the family won’t be complaining of wait time blues!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

MNSSHP issues...

When your daughter is still asleep at 4:15pm because you kept her up late last night but you’re kind of ready to costume up and get going!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

FoxC63 said:


> My son used ear plugs but now uses noise reducing headphones. He has ADHD & Autism.



We have noise cancelling headphones but he hates them - he feels like they draw attention to him, because you see lots of kids wearing them but very few adults. I might slip them into the suitcase, just in case he changes his mind.


----------



## FoxC63

Danny Crowley said:


> I've been scanning these 400+ pages but cannot find the answer, so I apologize if I missed it:
> 
> We booked the Hallowishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. and got the parade viewing with it because of the site error. So, my question is: The party starts at 9:15 pm, but the parade starts at 9:15 pm as well.  Will we miss the start of the parade getting the desserts or can we get into the dessert party area earlier to grab and go to the parade viewing area?



There is a thread:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/thoughts-on-hallowishes-dessert-party.3705703/"]2018 HalloWishes Dessert Party[/URL]


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Tigger in a kilt said:


> We have noise cancelling headphones but he hates them - he feels like they draw attention to him, because you see lots of kids wearing them but very few adults. I might slip them into the suitcase, just in case he changes his mind.


Big second to ear plugs!  They worked really well for one of our family members with sensory issues for rides and fireworks; plus they can’t really be seen by others.  We used the soft foam ones.  They are inexpensive and fabulously small for packing.  They come several to a package, so you can always share with other families around if they need some.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Big second to ear plugs!  They worked really well for one of our family members with sensory issues for rides and fireworks; plus they can’t really be seen by others.  We used the soft foam ones.  They are inexpensive and fabulously small for packing.  They come several to a package, so you can always share with other families around if they need some.



It’s great to hear that they worked for your family. My husband definitely likes the fact that they can’t be seen. I got the wax ones and the foam ones, so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

Tigger in a kilt said:


> It’s great to hear that they worked for your family. My husband definitely likes the fact that they can’t be seen. I got the wax ones and the foam ones, so we will see how it goes.


Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> Fingers crossed for you!!


Thank you!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Danny Crowley said:


> I've been scanning these 400+ pages but cannot find the answer, so I apologize if I missed it:
> 
> We booked the Hallowishes Dessert Party at Tomorrowland Terrace. and got the parade viewing with it because of the site error. So, my question is: The party starts at 9:15 pm, but the parade starts at 9:15 pm as well.  Will we miss the start of the parade getting the desserts or can we get into the dessert party area earlier to grab and go to the parade viewing area?



When we went on Aug. 24, they started seating guests on the terrace at 8:45 pm.  When they sat us, they also placed a "reserved" sign on our table.  We had some desserts and started heading down to the flagpole area at 9:15 pm.  On our night, they did not escort guests to the flagpole, but I don't know if that has changed.  They keep the sidewalks closer to the shops on Main St. clear, so it's easy to walk to the flagpole.  The parade does not get to that area until 9:35 pm and the Headless Horseman did not ride that evening due to rain, so I don't know if we would have missed him or not.  We got to the flagpole just as Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps were there doing their dance party.  We then watched the parade and a CM then escorted us through the bypass to get back to the terrace.  Because we had already reserved our table, we simply walked in and sat back down.  At that point, we still had about 15 minutes before the fireworks started, so we grabbed a few more things to eat and drink.  We loved the party and the parade viewing made it worth every penny.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

DisneyWishes14 said:


> When we went on Aug. 24, they started seating guests on the terrace at 8:45 pm.  When they sat us, they also placed a "reserved" sign on our table.  We had some desserts and started heading down to the flagpole area at 9:15 pm.  On our night, they did not escort guests to the flagpole, but I don't know if that has changed.  They keep the sidewalks closer to the shops on Main St. clear, so it's easy to walk to the flagpole.  The parade does not get to that area until 9:35 pm and the Headless Horseman did not ride that evening due to rain, so I don't know if we would have missed him or not.  We got to the flagpole just as Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps were there doing their dance party.  We then watched the parade and a CM then escorted us through the bypass to get back to the terrace.  Because we had already reserved our table, we simply walked in and sat back down.  At that point, we still had about 15 minutes before the fireworks started, so we grabbed a few more things to eat and drink.  We loved the party and the parade viewing made it worth every penny.



Do you think it is worth doing if you didn’t get parade viewing? I’m still trying to decide whether we should do it or not.


----------



## Haley R

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Do you think it is worth doing if you didn’t get parade viewing? I’m still trying to decide whether we should do it or not.


We booked it before they took away parade viewing. I wouldn’t have booked it without the parade viewing.


----------



## Remy is Up

Just thoughts in comparison to other years. Much more crowded, longer lines overall the experience, while good in some ways, has deteriorated greatly from what it was even 2-3 years ago


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Yeah, I hate to join the crowded chorus too, but this is bordering on that not worth it scale to me.  Sad because I love MNSSHP.  

This is my 5th year of going.  Can’t tell  if it’s just me, the date, or what.  

Still smiling though!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Separately, the tea cups overlay is really well done!


----------



## DisneyWishes14

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Do you think it is worth doing if you didn’t get parade viewing? I’m still trying to decide whether we should do it or not.



Hopefully some people who have done it at more recent parties will chime in, but when we went on Aug. 24, the CM's at the flagpole were not checking dessert party lanyards to see who had parade viewing and who didn't.  If you had a dessert party lanyard on, you could stand at the flagpole.  Again, no guarantees, but that's what they were doing on our night.

I really enjoyed the dessert party.  The desserts and special drinks were really good.  DS10 and I had been touring since about 1 pm that day and it was nice to simply sit down and enjoy all the special desserts.  It was also nice to be seated for the fireworks.  I think if we do it again next year, and they didn't include the parade viewing, we would simply find spots for the second parade instead.  Another thing you could do, if you have more than 1 adult in your party is simply find your parade spots (perhaps somewhere close to the terrace) and send one person over to snag your dessert table.  As I mentioned in my post, after the parade, you still have a good 15 - 20 minutes to enjoy the desserts before the fireworks start.


----------



## Remy is Up

Now that its 9 p.m  further thoughts  wont do this event again. I am all about value of money and time. Magic kingdom after hours and getting up for emh is much more valuable in terms of both. This is holiday level crowds In off season. Leave it to management to take a great event and oversell it. But as long as people keep paying they will. We wont any more. I saw this worms and dirt things they are selling g for 450 and they are tiny  the size of a snack size snickers or smaller. The value of this event no longer exists


----------



## Dean1953

Is there a streaming service that is showing tonight’s Party?


----------



## disneymagicgirl

I was popping in to see if the crowd situation had improved as I am trying to decide on possibly doing MVMCP before our cruise. I see it has not.  Unfortunately parties are both Thurs and Fri pm. We land around 4pm Thursday. So there is no other way to do evening in the MK. Ugh.


----------



## Remy is Up

It was disappointing enough and so crowded that two ap holders who adore what disney does right, left before the first parade.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Spirits restored.  Fun parade!  

I don’t think my make shift strategy to watch the parade from the Plaza Garden turned out all that bad.  DD on my shoulders had a great view.  Only a couple of other people had the same idea.  Walked up 5ish mins before the parade got there, super easy.  The garden elevation is a precious few inches higher which helps.  

Obviously not ideal, but good enough for us to get a parade fix in.


----------



## Haley R

Remy is Up said:


> It was disappointing enough and so crowded that two ap holders who adore what disney does right, left before the first parade.


----------



## Remy is Up

I agree with Craig on disunplugged. The event is oversold and underwhelming. Yep. the overlay for teacups is great but otherwise. Love dah, I'll use emh in the mornings, tomorrow in fact at ak. But I wont waste money on mnsshp anymore. Hoping mvmcp is worth it in december.


----------



## dachsie

I just got to watch hallowishes from the edge of my bed. I got a fireworks view timeshare condo. Yay!


----------



## Sophie_2003

Wow a lot of negative reviews tonight....I’m sorry so many people are not enjoying the party 

We went to a “quiet” party (08/28)...
Rides were not walkons
Popular character lines were long
ToT lines were slow early but quicker later

If you’re looking to enjoy the shows, parade, fireworks and see a few characters, I think you’ll all do fine. If you hope to do it all including walking on rides...you’re probably in for a big letdown. Disney 2018 is not the same!

JMHO


----------



## kimmyg26

I went tonight with my mom and nieces who had never been. I was very disappointed. It wasn’t my first MNSSHP so I did have something to compare against. I went in with reasonable expectations. 

It was so packed that it sucked away a lot of the joy we should have felt. We sat for the first parade well over an hour before the parade and couldn’t find anything front row in front of Pecos Bill. Main Street was packed early on. 

I love the parade. It’s so catchy that we are so still humming it. 

We did a few trick or treat spots but some were so ridiculously crowded that we just past by. We only met one character which was Goofy. We happened to find his line very short around 7pm so we waited. 

We stopped at guest services as we were leaving. I explained my concerns and was told someone would contact me. 

Personally, it just wasn’t worth my money. It was like being in the park during a holiday. On the other hand, we did Disney After Houes last night and loved it. Granted, I understand that it’s two different things but I truly found that to be a better value.


----------



## mgellman

FoxC63 said:


> My son used ear plugs but now uses noise reducing headphones. He has ADHD & Autism.


 My son, who also has autism, loves the noise canceling headphones.  He really likes to look at fireworks but the sounds were too disturbing without the headphones.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Could have done without the nearly hour long trek back to GF after the party (left MK around 12:20), but sometimes Disney transportation mojo just doesn’t work in your favor.

All in all, a fun evening.  Arrived at 6:45ish.  I was bummed by crowds at first.  I usually find at a party if it’s crowded you can zig or zag and find something else to do.  Early on it seemed as all options - rides, photopass, treat lines (we don’t do characters) - were painfully long at every turn.  I’ve been in plenty of long treat lines in the past, but the ones we tried seemed so slow for some reason.  At one point it was so congested trying to walk from Fantasyland to Liberty Square that I did let the thought of “bailing” creep in my mind.

But things loosened up closer to first parade time, it seemed.  Generally speaking.

We did the Plaza Garden Dessert Party and watched the parade from the garden, which I posted above.  The fireworks view was of course great and it was nice to stay seated on the fake grass.  It was a relatively small crowd of Dessert Party guests.  It made the dessert and viewing areas quite pleasant.

Did a lot of the dance party next to Storybook Circus with Timon, Doc, and Vamparina.  DD could have stayed there all night.

I’d say we had a more “successful” party post-fireworks as it was more manageable... more rides, more treat lines.

In full disclosure, we did Disney After Hours last night so that probably had my mind twisted at the start of tonight.  

Always amazed at the creativity of some of the costumes.

So overall, a good night with some ups and downs.  We didn’t technically “do a lot” but that’s OK for what we want out of the party.  I can appreciate how that might not work for many. 

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## beaprn

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Spirits restored.  Fun parade!
> 
> I don’t think my make shift strategy to watch the parade from the Plaza Garden turned out all that bad.  DD on my shoulders had a great view.  Only a couple of other people had the same idea.  Walked up 5ish mins before the parade got there, super easy.  The garden elevation is a precious few inches higher which helps.
> 
> Obviously not ideal, but good enough for us to get a parade fix in.
> 
> View attachment 352942 View attachment 352943


I do hope there was no one behind you when you put DD on your shoulders 5 mins before the parade LOL!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Was there tonight totally light crowd got tons of candy and saw the fireworks parade Hocus Pocus show did 7 Rides and 4 characters.

I am done my poor feet!

Edit:
Wow I’m reading the reviews...I honestly felt it was light outside Main Street.  I guess not having my kiddo yet also can effect the viewpoint from an adult only view


----------



## PrincessMamma4

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, I hate to join the crowded chorus too, but this is bordering on that not worth it scale to me.  Sad because I love MNSSHP.
> 
> This is my 5th year of going.  Can’t tell  if it’s just me, the date, or what.
> 
> Still smiling though!


Which party date did u attend?


----------



## Rich M

I have noticed most of the negative reviews have been Friday night parties.  Has anyone noticed the same crowd problems on the Tuesday parties


----------



## GADisneyDad14

PrincessMamma4 said:


> Which party date did u attend?



I was there last night. Friday 9/21.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

beaprn said:


> I do hope there was no one behind you when you put DD on your shoulders 5 mins before the parade LOL!



Should have clarified I guess.  First, I would never do that if there were people behind me.  Second, this was in the Plaza Garden dessert party area which - and since it’s not really an ideal spot to watch the parade - at that point had no more than 10 people there, 5 of which were actively watching the parade (2 of which were us), the rest were lounging in the garden.  There was plenty of space along the rail closest to Main Street should others have wanted to watch from there.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Some fireworks pics from the Plaza Garden Dessert Party.

I mentioned above it was relatively small numbers in the garden once fireworks time came around.  Maybe 50 people?   Very much a guess on my part.  Lots of room to move around.  Some people stood, but we stayed seated the whole time. 

There was a PhotoPass photographer mulling around taking pics, which was nice.

I’ll add, while the Hub outside looked crowded, I didn’t think it looked absurdly crowded.  I said this last year too but I think the dessert party at MNSSHP is more of a luxury/splurge than a major crowd avoidance technique, which is different than how I view HEA.

Time stamp is 10:09pm, which would have just been a few minutes after we sat down.






Everybody scream!  Always love the 180 degree ending.  The Hub (and garden area) is a good spot to be able to pan left to right and really see it all.  Pic only captures a small portion of course.


----------



## mckennarose

Rich M said:


> I have noticed most of the negative reviews have been Friday night parties.  Has anyone noticed the same crowd problems on the Tuesday parties


We were at the party this past Tuesday September 18, and there were crowds but not enough to ruin it for us.  Granted, we were two adults without kids (our first trip to WDW without kids!) and we didn’t do any characters and very few TOT lines.  We found the rides walk on between 4 and 6:30 with the exception of 7DMT which was 25 mins.  

We watched the first Hocus Pocus show but it was crowded.  In hindsite I would skip that show but we were passing from Tomorrowland to Frontierland so we stuck around to watch.  We also ducked up to HM area before the first parade, got some magic shots and had fun watching and interacting with the ghosts when we got out of HM while the parade was going on. 

We did dart to Adventureland after the parade to grab a spot in front of Crystal Palace for the fireworks. 

After the fireworks we took a slow walk to Frontierland for a parade spot at about 10:40, grabbed some snacks and sat on the wooden walkway to people watch and snack until the parade started.  We had front row spots for the 11:15 parade.  After it passed we again went through Adventureland (including a bathroom break) and got to Main St as the parade was passing there.  Then we got a spot right in front for the midnight Hocus Pocus show, which was  so much better for us viewing.  I will say that area was VERY crowded and mostly adults.  It would’ve been too crowded for little kids, IMO.

For us, doing rides early and the shows later worked out much better.  And since it was just the two of us we were able to maneuver around crowds quickly.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Should have clarified I guess.  First, I would never do that if there were people behind me.  Second, this was in the Plaza Garden dessert party area which - and since it’s not really an ideal spot to watch the parade - at that point had no more than 10 people there, 5 of which were actively watching the parade (2 of which were us), the rest were lounging in the garden.  There was plenty of space along the rail closest to Main Street should others have wanted to watch from there.



I’ve never been, so I’m really struggling with understanding views. From what you said, it sounds like it is possible to see the parade from the garden. I don’t particularly care about having the greatest front-and-centre view - I would much rather be somewhere that is not too crowded. Would you recommend the party viewing area for the parade? It sounds like it could be the answer to my problem.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’ve never been, so I’m really struggling with understanding views. From what you said, it sounds like it is possible to see the parade from the garden. I don’t particularly care about having the greatest front-and-centre view - I would much rather be somewhere that is not too crowded. Would you recommend the party viewing area for the parade? It sounds like it could be the answer to my problem.



Recommend may be too strong a word.  Did it work for impatient people like us who don’t want to wait for a better spot and don’t need to be on the curb to watch?  Yes.  You’re a sidewalk full of people away from Main Street so I’d keep expectations muted.  When I get back I’ll put together a better summary of our timing and such.

DD has been singing Boo to You all morning, so she seemed to like the view!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Recommend may be too strong a word.  Did it work for impatient people like us who don’t want to wait for a better spot and don’t need to be on the curb to watch?  Yes.  You’re a sidewalk full of people away from Main Street so I’d keep expectations muted.  When I get back I’ll put together a better summary of our timing and such.
> 
> DD has been singing Boo to You all morning, so she seemed to like the view!



How cute - I’m glad she had fun!

That’s really helpful, thank you. I was having trouble picturing it, but if it is visible only through the 4-deep crowds on the sidewalk then that makes more sense to me. I will have a think about it. Enjoy the rest of your trip!


----------



## Rich M

mckennarose said:


> We were at the party this past Tuesday September 18, and there were crowds but not enough to ruin it for us.  Granted, we were two adults without kids (our first trip to WDW without kids!) and we didn’t do any characters and very few TOT lines.  We found the rides walk on between 4 and 6:30 with the exception of 7DMT which was 25 mins.
> 
> We watched the first Hocus Pocus show but it was crowded.  In hindsite I would skip that show but we were passing from Tomorrowland to Frontierland so we stuck around to watch.  We also ducked up to HM area before the first parade, got some magic shots and had fun watching and interacting with the ghosts when we got out of HM while the parade was going on.
> 
> We did dart to Adventureland after the parade to grab a spot in front of Crystal Palace for the fireworks.
> 
> After the fireworks we took a slow walk to Frontierland for a parade spot at about 10:40, grabbed some snacks and sat on the wooden walkway to people watch and snack until the parade started.  We had front row spots for the 11:15 parade.  After it passed we again went through Adventureland (including a bathroom break) and got to Main St as the parade was passing there.  Then we got a spot right in front for the midnight Hocus Pocus show, which was  so much better for us viewing.  I will say that area was VERY crowded and mostly adults.  It would’ve been too crowded for little kids, IMO.
> 
> For us, doing rides early and the shows later worked out much better.  And since it was just the two of us we were able to maneuver around crowds quickly.



Thank you for that information.  We will be 3 adults so similar plans as you except maybe a few more TOT since I am bringing it back from my GS lol


----------



## Kevin4321

If you are staying at a monorail resort the night of the party, are you allowed to drive to the resort that night?  If not, what time does the road close for perimeter fireworks.


----------



## paopiru

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Some fireworks pics from the Plaza Garden Dessert Party
> 
> 
> Time stamp is 10:09pm, which would have just been a few minutes after we sat down.
> View attachment 352988
> 
> View attachment 352989
> 
> View attachment 352991
> 
> Everybody scream!  Always love the 180 degree ending.  The Hub (and garden area) is a good spot to be able to pan left to right and really see it all.  Pic only captures a small portion of course.
> View attachment 352990



It will be my first time at WDW and the fireworks look so nice! I'm excited but a bit worried about the crowds though.


----------



## mckennarose

Rich M said:


> Thank you for that information.  We will be 3 adults so similar plans as you except maybe a few more TOT since I am bringing it back from my GS lol



If you do wind up in the hub for the first Hocus Pocus show and try to head toward Liberty Square and up to Fantasyland, be aware that they will have the path to Liberty Square blocked right after the bridge, as well as the path on the left side of the castle right before the 9:15 parade.  We had to cut through the seating area of Sleepy Hollow and in front of HOP to get up by HM.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I got the fireworks hocus pocus show and parade one after the other 10:15 10:45 and 11:15.

Man I really HATE when people put their phone above right in your face that has to be my only Disney pet peeve


----------



## Rich M

mckennarose said:


> View attachment 353049
> 
> If you do wind up in the hub for the first Hocus Pocus show and try to head toward Liberty Square and up to Fantasyland, be aware that they will have the path to Liberty Square blocked right after the bridge, as well as the path on the left side of the castle right before the 9:15 parade.  We had to cut through the seating area of Sleepy Hollow and in front of HOP to get up by HM.



I plan to watch the last show and let the crowd die down.  We are staying at the Poly so at least we won't be too far.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> I plan to watch the last show and let the crowd die down.  We are staying at the Poly so at least we won't be too far.



That’s what I thought too last night and I’m at GF.  Don’t be fooled by the amount of people that will still be in the park and filtering out well past midnight.  It’s still a lot of people. 

Last night either Disney was being cheap and not running the Express Monorail (thereby funneling everyone to the Resort Monorail) or there were mechanical problems, either way it made for very long boat and Resort Monorail lines...among the longest I have ever witnessed (approx 12:20/30ish, not exactly sure).  

I chose Resort Monorail, but should have chosen Poly/GF boat despite the long line.  By the time our monorail left the resort boat line was non existent.  They had the big boat in service on the GF/Poly route in addition to the smaller boats which helped that line a bunch.  I chose poorly.  

So, my vote would be to stick around Main Street as long as you can past midnight if you can.  The difference in experiences between 5-10 mins here or there is material. 

Like with anything at the end of park closing, YMMV!


----------



## Fall1

Do you think there will be a big crowd difference from Thursday 10/4 and Friday 10/5 party?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Fall1 said:


> Do you think there will be a big crowd difference from Thursday 10/4 and Friday 10/5 party?



Touring Plans is projecting that the Friday party will be significantly busier than the Thursday. This is presumably due to locals and those who come for the weekend. I don’t have any experience of it, but from everything I have read, the weekday parties are generally quieter until the end of October.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Fall1 said:


> Do you think there will be a big crowd difference from Thursday 10/4 and Friday 10/5 party?



I did both the Thurs and Fri parties Columbus Day weekend last year.  There is a price difference and no AP discount on the Friday party for a reason.


----------



## Livelovedance

CampbellzSoup said:


> Man I really HATE when people put their phone above right in your face that has to be my only Disney pet peeve



This drives me crazy as well. I'll also add when people are video taping with the flash on...


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Man I really HATE when people put their phone above right in your face that has to be my only Disney pet peeve





Livelovedance said:


> This drives me crazy as well. I'll also add when people are video taping with the flash on...



And kids on their shoulders 

Well at least NOT the way @GADisneyDad14 does it!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

I can promise you when my kiddo comes I won’t do that to people it’s jjst so rude to other people in back too


----------



## pangyal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Spirits restored.  Fun parade!
> 
> I don’t think my make shift strategy to watch the parade from the Plaza Garden turned out all that bad.  DD on my shoulders had a great view.  Only a couple of other people had the same idea.  Walked up 5ish mins before the parade got there, super easy.  The garden elevation is a precious few inches higher which helps.
> 
> Obviously not ideal, but good enough for us to get a parade fix in.
> 
> View attachment 352942 View attachment 352943


That’s actually not a bad idea at all- thanks for the photos of the views!

I take it that you were not offered parade viewing with the dessert party, then?


----------



## Dean1953

I’ll be staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I plan on leaving MK at 12:45 AM and be in bed by 1.


----------



## CinderellaDream

Dean1953 said:


> I’ll be staying at Bay Lake Tower.  I plan on leaving MK at 12:45 AM and be in bed by 1.



That’s my plan as well and one of the main reasons we booked BLT for this trip!


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Could have done without the nearly hour long trek back to GF after the party (left MK around 12:20), but sometimes Disney transportation mojo just doesn’t work in your favor.
> 
> All in all, a fun evening.  Arrived at 6:45ish.  I was bummed by crowds at first.  I usually find at a party if it’s crowded you can zig or zag and find something else to do.  Early on it seemed as all options - rides, photopass, treat lines (we don’t do characters) - were painfully long at every turn.  I’ve been in plenty of long treat lines in the past, but the ones we tried seemed so slow for some reason.  At one point it was so congested trying to walk from Fantasyland to Liberty Square that I did let the thought of “bailing” creep in my mind.
> 
> But things loosened up closer to first parade time, it seemed.  Generally speaking.
> 
> We did the Plaza Garden Dessert Party and watched the parade from the garden, which I posted above.  The fireworks view was of course great and it was nice to stay seated on the fake grass.  It was a relatively small crowd of Dessert Party guests.  It made the dessert and viewing areas quite pleasant.
> 
> Did a lot of the dance party next to Storybook Circus with Timon, Doc, and Vamparina.  DD could have stayed there all night.
> 
> I’d say we had a more “successful” party post-fireworks as it was more manageable... more rides, more treat lines.
> 
> In full disclosure, we did Disney After Hours last night so that probably had my mind twisted at the start of tonight.
> 
> Always amazed at the creativity of some of the costumes.
> 
> So overall, a good night with some ups and downs.  We didn’t technically “do a lot” but that’s OK for what we want out of the party.  I can appreciate how that might not work for many.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions.


I think most of us here trust your POV on all things WDW so I appreciate the honest review. Glad you were able to bounce back and enjoy the evening!

As far as it being crowded at first, did it seem as if CMs were having issues removing people without bands in a timely manner? I frequent another board where it seems like once a day someone posts a thread or comment about being upset about the shortened park hours (due to party) and looking for ways to stay in the park (aka attend the party) without getting caught. Worries me to think maybe quite a few people think this way making 4-7 PM or even beyond, where both batches of people are in the park, a nightmare.

Second do the crowds feel more like an average park day or a busy park day?


----------



## NCVA

Hi!  My party attended on 9/21 and had a really good time!  It was me, my DD (7), DS (5), my sister and BIL.   This was our third MNSSHP around the same weekend the last three years.  We make the trip for a long weekend to do MNSSHP, F & W, this year AK and for Sis and BIL Horror Nights.  Obviously, we are Halloween and Autumn fans and really enjoy the atmosphere, excuse to dress up, TOT, parade, ect.  

This website is SO helpful with planning and even DVC point rentals, I thought I’d share a slightly different perspective.  We did end up at a Sold Our Party two years ago (last night of CM discount) and that was more crowded than I cared for, so I get that crowds can impact enjoyment.

Due to afternoon naps, we arrived about 4:20 and missed our first Peter Pan Fast Pass.  We made our Jungle Cruise Fast Pass, walked on Magic Carpets, and Small World (which my BIL swore was scarier than anything at Horror Nights but my DS and I love).  We then dragged the reluctant kids onto Seven Dwarves and they loved it.  Rode the carousel to calm down and then went to dinner at the Plaza which was cute (and served wine!).  On the walk over the ladies from BBB glittered my children with some Pixie Dust which was sweet.  We did watch a LOT of people stream in the Halloween access during dinner.  Really enjoyed seeing all the costumes while enjoying the meal in AC.  Our favorite was three larger gentlemen dressed up as the Three Little Pigs and their much smaller female companion as the Wolf.  
After dinner my kids and I did Little Mermaid and Dumbo as walk ons.  The lines looked long for TOT for Ariel’s Grotto so we passed.  Then headed to HM to meet back up with Sis and BIL and stopped for a couple of very fast moving TOT.  Did HM and then found a spot for the parade while SIS and BIL went to Space Mountain.  They said much more crowded than last year.   Our parade view wasn’t the best but was fine for us (honestly my kids did a little worming but I think it was fairly benign and did not block anyone - no dirty looks!) and we enjoyed the parade with our candy.  That’s about all we could manage and like to watch the fireworks on the boat back to hotel over the water.

Writing this it doesn’t sound like a ton, and I can think of a good handful of things we missed that I wished we could have gotten to do (Pirates, Dance Party, some special treats).  But since we think we’ll be back, we focus on enjoying ourselves and the fun and not a check list per se.  While I do wish there were fewer people in the Hub, I’m not sure that we were really that negatively impacted and if I’d planned a little better or we could actually make it to midnight we could have done more.  And I may be in the minority here (and I understand why) but I actually don’t feel that bad about the cost of MNSSHP.  It’s 8 hours (if you can make it) of pretty great silly fun and great rides.  Unfortunately, family fun is expensive these days - movies, aquariums, boat rental, zoo - it all adds up.  And well, my DS said it was ‘Best Night Ever’ - so I felt I got my money’s worth.

Boo to you!


----------



## SquashBanana

I wanted to follow up on the email response I got from a Photopass Rep. The Headless Horsemen magic shot we got at the front of the park as we were leaving around 12:55 actually showed up as a hitchhiking ghost. The rep told me that because our party was too large, they could not fit the Headless Horsemen in the picture and substituted the ghost instead. It looks pretty ridiculous. We're looking up at the tree with a look of terror and the ghost barely comes up to our knees. I'm not happy at all, but it is only one picture. I just wanted to pass that along in case anyone had a large party and wanted to do that shot. You may want to split up before taking the group shot just in case.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Can we add some slight criticism?

I just felt like the decor can be extended to more areas of the park...outside of Main Street you don’t get the Halloween feeling.  

However I thought everything else was fantastic!


----------



## zipuzee

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Yeah, I hate to join the crowded chorus too, but this is bordering on that not worth it scale to me.  Sad because I love MNSSHP.
> 
> This is my 5th year of going.  Can’t tell  if it’s just me, the date, or what.
> 
> Still smiling though!



I’m working my way backwards thru the thread as we just returned home and attended the party on Sunday 9/16, but I wanted to mention that I got a survey request email about my party experience and I commented at every possible place about the large crowds. I don’t know if it will make any difference but it made me feel better.  We spent all day Sunday at MK and it was way more crowded during the party then it was during the day. We did score a good view for the parade where it turns in Liberty Square by the stockades and initially had a good place in the hub for the fireworks until they were postponed due to weather. It had Star to rain so we went in the shops along Main Street until the fireworks began and watched then from MainStreet outside the confectionary.


----------



## letsgotowdw

Our family has visited Disney from the time it opened. Our children are college age and have grown up vacationing at WDW. My DW and I just returned and for the first time attended the MNSSHP on Sep 16. I know others have posted this but as said earlier we have been to the parks many many times including 4th of July. The night of the party was Very Very crowded. We had a great time however Disney should not sell as many of these special event tickets as they do and should limit the number attending. They could add nights if the demand is this high. One of the reasons we wanted to attend was to visit the park when if was less crowded however the crowd in some spots were as large as I have seen it. Another issue we noticed is that a lot of CMs did not and could not answer basic questions about memory maker photo pass or our dining plan. Don’t get me wrong visiting Disney is still great and a good time was had however hopefully  they start paying more attention to some of these issues. This is a great blog and if any one has questiones about MNSSHP I will try and answer.


----------



## letsgotowdw

letsgotowdw said:


> Our family has visited Disney from the time it opened. Our children are college age and have grown up vacationing at WDW. My DW and I just returned and for the first time attended the MNSSHP on Sep 16. I know others have posted this but as said earlier we have been to the parks many many times including 4th of July. The night of the party was Very Very crowded. We had a great time however Disney should not sell as many of these special event tickets as they do and should limit the number attending. They could add nights if the demand is this high. One of the reasons we wanted to attend was to visit the park when if was less crowded however the crowd in some spots were as large as I have seen it. Another issue we noticed is that a lot of CMs did not and could not answer basic questions about memory maker photo pass or our dining plan. Don’t get me wrong visiting Disney is still great and a good time was had however hopefully  they start paying more attention to some of these issues. This is a great blog and if any one has questiones about MNSSHP I will try and answer.




Sorry. Our date to attend the party was the 14th not the 16th.


----------



## FoxC63

SquashBanana said:


> I wanted to follow up on the email response I got from a Photopass Rep. The Headless Horsemen magic shot we got at the front of the park as we were leaving around 12:55 actually showed up as a hitchhiking ghost. The rep told me that because our party was too large, they could not fit the Headless Horsemen in the picture and substituted the ghost instead. It looks pretty ridiculous. We're looking up at the tree with a look of terror and the ghost barely comes up to our knees. I'm not happy at all, but it is only one picture. I just wanted to pass that along in case anyone had a large party and wanted to do that shot. You may want to split up before taking the group shot just in case.



Super sorry this happened to you.   It's not a new Magic Shot so PhotoPass photographers should have known better.

I did make mention of this on the Itinerary thread Sept. 3rd.    [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/page-153#post-59696760"]Post #3050[/URL]


----------



## ManalapanDad

I was at the party on 9/16 it wasn’t nearly as crowded as 9/18 we didn’t get much done on the Tuesday compared to the Sunday night. We also tried to go 9/14 but by the time we decided it was sold out and I’m glad we didn’t make it because I can only imagine how crazy that must of been


----------



## Haley R

Best way to experience hocus pocus for the first time


----------



## Best Aunt

NCVA said:


> And well, my DS said it was ‘Best Night Ever’ - so I felt I got my money’s worth.



My favorite post on this thread. It's a reminder to me to keep things in perspective.  Disney trips and events are not about doing every single possible thing.  They are about enjoying what you are doing.



SquashBanana said:


> I wanted to follow up on the email response I got from a Photopass Rep. The Headless Horsemen magic shot we got at the front of the park as we were leaving around 12:55 actually showed up as a hitchhiking ghost. The rep told me that because our party was too large, they could not fit the Headless Horsemen in the picture and substituted the ghost instead. It looks pretty ridiculous. We're looking up at the tree with a look of terror and the ghost barely comes up to our knees. I'm not happy at all, but it is only one picture. I just wanted to pass that along in case anyone had a large party and wanted to do that shot. You may want to split up before taking the group shot just in case.



How many people were in your group for the Headless Horseman Magic Shot?  I'm just wondering how many was too many.



zipuzee said:


> I’m working my way backwards thru the thread as we just returned home and attended the party on Sunday 9/16, but I wanted to mention that I got a survey request email about my party experience and I commented at every possible place about the large crowds.



I went to the first party and came home the next night.  I did not get a survey about the party.  I did not get a survey about my hotel stay.  I did get a survey abou the DVC Member Magic event I attended at Epcot, but apparently that survey was ony good for a very short time because by the time I was able to sit down and complete it, it had expired.

If people get a survey and want to do it, I suggest you do it as soon as you can and don't wait.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

pangyal said:


> That’s actually not a bad idea at all- thanks for the photos of the views!
> 
> I take it that you were not offered parade viewing with the dessert party, then?



Well, I originally had the eligible dessert party booked, got the call, etc... but at the time I got kind of turned off with the the whole thing, worrying about how it would work/logistics/etc, so cancelled that reservation.  Ultimately I didn’t regret that choice, but we may be unique. 

I should note, this party was me and DD4 so I didn’t necessarily want to be tied to a major parade schedule/commitment since you just never quite know how things will go with toddlers at Disney... that factored into my logic as well.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Ok, I’m back on good terms with MNSSHP.  Our PhotoPass pics we took on Main Street as we left just showed up and they are amazing (especially given the post midnight hour!).  I had kind of forgotten we had even taken them so it was a nice surprise to see them there this AM.  

The photographer was very patient with DD getting her to hold her hand in the right spot for the flaming pumpkin magic shot.  It turned out very well.  

Anyway, it’s always the small things that tend to create the fun memories I guess.


----------



## mckennarose

hereforthechurros said:


> I think most of us here trust your POV on all things WDW so I appreciate the honest review. Glad you were able to bounce back and enjoy the evening!
> 
> As far as it being crowded at first, did it seem as if CMs were having issues removing people without bands in a timely manner? I frequent another board where it seems like once a day someone posts a thread or comment about being upset about the shortened park hours (due to party) and looking for ways to stay in the park (aka attend the party) without getting caught. Worries me to think maybe quite a few people think this way making 4-7 PM or even beyond, where both batches of people are in the park, a nightmare.
> 
> Second do the crowds feel more like an average park day or a busy park day?



I actually found it more crowded feeling from about 8pm to after the first parade than earlier. The CMs were good at making sure people without wristbands weren't allowed on rides starting before 6.  We saw very few people without wristbands near 6 pm.

My dd and her dh are going next week and will do the party and I told her that the TOT and ride lines look crowded but the lines move fast.  To me, the parades and shows were crowded, but not absurdly so.  With the exception of the very front for Hocus Pocus.  That was definitely "sardines in a can" and you will be bumped by the people around you.

One thing that did surprise me was the amount of people with young children out late.  I mistakenly thought a lot of families with young kids would leave after the 10:15 fireworks but that didn't seem to be the case for us.  The second parade was a few people deep in Frontierland, like a normal parade night when there used to be MSEP.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

hereforthechurros said:


> I think most of us here trust your POV on all things WDW so I appreciate the honest review. Glad you were able to bounce back and enjoy the evening!
> 
> As far as it being crowded at first, did it seem as if CMs were having issues removing people without bands in a timely manner? I frequent another board where it seems like once a day someone posts a thread or comment about being upset about the shortened park hours (due to party) and looking for ways to stay in the park (aka attend the party) without getting caught. Worries me to think maybe quite a few people think this way making 4-7 PM or even beyond, where both batches of people are in the park, a nightmare.
> 
> Second do the crowds feel more like an average park day or a busy park day?



Thanks for the note. 

I saw what I’d consider “normal” checking of wristbands early in the party.  Lots of CMs looking at your wrists and not you.  I’ve always “felt” they do a pretty good job with this and had that same feeling Friday, but I’m sure there are always people that push the limits here.

I guess I’d call an average park day a busy park day so not sure I can distinguish the two, but I agree with @mckennarose above in that the 7-9 window felt like a very busy park day from my perspective.  Note, for reference, we spent most of this time on the Tomorrowland and Fantasyland sides of the park with a quick trip over to the Magic carpet ride at one point.


----------



## Haley R

mckennarose said:


> I actually found it more crowded feeling from about 8pm to after the first parade than earlier. The CMs were good at making sure people without wristbands weren't allowed on rides starting before 6.  We saw very few people without wristbands near 6 pm.
> 
> My dd and her dh are going next week and will do the party and I told her that the TOT and ride lines look crowded but the lines move fast.  To me, the parades and shows were crowded, but not absurdly so.  With the exception of the very front for Hocus Pocus.  That was definitely "sardines in a can" and you will be bumped by the people around you.
> 
> One thing that did surprise me was the amount of people with young children out late.  I mistakenly thought a lot of families with young kids would leave after the 10:15 fireworks but that didn't seem to be the case for us.  The second parade was a few people deep in Frontierland, like a normal parade night when there used to be MSEP.


When we did dah in July I was so surprised by the number of kids in strollers still out at 1 am.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Don’t miss the photo ops when you first come in to the right they are awesome!!!


----------



## SquashBanana

FoxC63 said:


> Super sorry this happened to you.   It's not a new Magic Shot so PhotoPass photographers should have known better.
> 
> I did make mention of this on the Itinerary thread Sept. 3rd.    Post #3050
> 
> View attachment 353288


It's one of those "live and learn" things. We got MM as a last minute decision and I didn't have time to go back and reread all the posts about it so we sort of winged it. I'll definitely be better prepared next time. The main reason we got it was for the character meets so DW could actually be in the picture instead of being the one taking the picture. This alone was worth the cost and any magic shots we got were just bonus.




Best Aunt said:


> How many people were in your group for the Headless Horseman Magic Shot?  I'm just wondering how many was too many.



There were 9 total in our party.


----------



## FoxC63

CampbellzSoup said:


> Don’t miss the photo ops when you first come in to the right they are awesome!!!



Awesome photo! Were the lines long for these at the bypass?  And how many did you do there?  Thanks!


----------



## SimplyTink

Haley R said:


> View attachment 353291 View attachment 353290 Best way to experience hocus pocus for the first time


So....WHAT DID YA THINK???? was't it just pure magic?


----------



## Amy11401

mckennarose said:


> I actually found it more crowded feeling from about 8pm to after the first parade than earlier. The CMs were good at making sure people without wristbands weren't allowed on rides starting before 6.  We saw very few people without wristbands near 6 pm.
> 
> My dd and her dh are going next week and will do the party and I told her that the TOT and ride lines look crowded but the lines move fast.  To me, the parades and shows were crowded, but not absurdly so.  With the exception of the very front for Hocus Pocus.  That was definitely "sardines in a can" and you will be bumped by the people around you.
> 
> *One thing that did surprise me was the amount of people with young children out late.  I mistakenly thought a lot of families with young kids would leave after the 10:15 fireworks but that didn't seem to be the case for us.  The second parade was a few people deep in Frontierland, like a normal parade night when there u*sed to be MSEP.


I think one thing to remember is this is vacation so I see no problem with people having their kids out late.  My DS has always been a night owl....he would stay up as late as you let him....his normal bedtime is 9:00 (he is 5) and I am sure he will be up past that time on our Disney vacation.  We were never people who had their kid go to bed at 7:00. We would never have much time with him if we did that as my husband and I both work full time.


----------



## mckennarose

Amy11401 said:


> I think one thing to remember is this is vacation so I see no problem with people having their kids out late.  My DS has always been a night owl....he would stay up as late as you let him....his normal bedtime is 9:00 (he is 5) and I am sure he will be up past that time on our Disney vacation.  We were never people who had their kid go to bed at 7:00. We would never have much time with him if we did that as my husband and I both work full time.



So there's no misunderstanding....I'm not judging anyone keeping kids out late.  I'm commenting that *I *mistakenly thought there would be less families with young kids out late.  It's an observation based on my experience and that I had planned on doing the later shows and parade believing they may be less crowded, and I was surprised that they weren't.  I hope you get my point and not assume that I'm looking down on people keeping their kids out late at the party.  If I had young kids and we paid for the party, I probably would've kept them out late too to get my money's worth at a special event.


----------



## famsen

We went to the party on 9/18. First thing that is completely out of Disney's control was the heat. Last week was unbearably hot every day and this party night was HOT!
This was our 9th year attending the party going back to 2006. Compared to the early years, Disney is selling many more tickets to this event then ever before. Back in the day you could go through a candy line multiple times within a few minutes. This time there are actually queue lines winding just like for rides. I've never experienced this before. 
Nothing was what I would consider to be a "walk on". Even constant loading rides such as Under the Sea had a wait time. Peter Pan was a 45 minute wait. 
I noticed major miscommunications with cast member's knowledge. Several popcorn carts said they can only sell the cauldrons beginning at 7pm yet I saw many people walking around with them well before then. I finally asked one guest where and when she got her bucket. She said she had purchased it a few minutes earlier at the cart in Liberty Square. I went over to the cart and was told that they are selling them at 7pm but they heard a cart on Main Street was selling them. We went to Main Street only to find that there was no cart on Main Street open at all at that time. Funny thing was after chasing this popcorn bucket around, we saw it being sold all day long at Hollywood Studios the next day.
I also needed to pick up an Alex and Ani bracelet for my daughter. I went to the Jewelers on Main Street and was told by a cast member that Alex and Ani are "only sold at Disney Springs and at Epcot". I did a google search and found that the Emporium does in fact sell Alex and Ani all the time. I went there and what do you know? They had a large case of Alex and Ani. During the party somewhere in the crowds my husband lost his magic band. We asked a cast member on the last ride we were on in Fantasyland if they had found it. They did not but told us to beat the parade crowd and go to Guest Services which had a location closer in Frontierland. It was about 9pm and I just knew there was no way that location would be open but we fought the crowd and went there only to be told that of course, they close after sunset. So we fought the crowds again to make our way to Main Street during the parade.

One of the frustrations with the larger crowds at this event is how log jammed areas get after the parade. We were back in Liberty Square again after the parade had gone through and the crowd literally could not move anywhere. There were so many people in the area trying to go in two directions at once with no cast members directing the crowd that hundreds of people were stuck at a standstill for about 15 minutes. It was like squeezing marbles out of a tube of toothpaste; nothing was budging. It was a pretty unsafe situation.

The bus going back was a nightmare. Our bus to AKL was beyond full. I still don't understand why it is car seats and seat belts are required in cars but it's not considered unsafe to have over 100 people on a bus, half of which are standing while moving  at 45 miles per hour.

MNSSHP has always been my favorite event but with the prices going up and crowds getting larger each year, I find it harder and harder to really get my money's worth. Just my opinion. I understand others feel differently.


----------



## Haley R

SimplyTink said:


> So....WHAT DID YA THINK???? was't it just pure magic?


Honestly, I just thought it was okay. Would I watch it again? Probably. Is it up there with nightmare before Christmas? No. BUT it was definitely a memorable experience getting to sit on blankets and lawn chairs with my 10 yo niece. We did a haunted house, corn maze, bought Halloween snacks, all kinds of fun stuff before the movie (the haunted house was NOT fun for me lol)


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> Awesome photo! Were the lines long for these at the bypass?  And how many did you do there?  Thanks!



There are about four photo ops:

One where you have just a in view background of one of the Mickey wreaths and you hold a Pumpkin Mickey sign.

Second one you hold a frame with Donald statue in the background.

Third one has the Minnie Mouse witch statue in the background

Fourth is the ball I posed in front of!

All have lines that move very fast!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

famsen said:


> We went to the party on 9/18. First thing that is completely out of Disney's control was the heat. Last week was unbearably hot every day and this party night was HOT!
> This was our 9th year attending the party going back to 2006. Compared to the early years, Disney is selling many more tickets to this event then ever before. Back in the day you could go through a candy line multiple times within a few minutes. This time there are actually queue lines winding just like for rides. I've never experienced this before.
> Nothing was what I would consider to be a "walk on". Even constant loading rides such as Under the Sea had a wait time. Peter Pan was a 45 minute wait.
> I noticed major miscommunications with cast member's knowledge. Several popcorn carts said they can only sell the cauldrons beginning at 7pm yet I saw many people walking around with them well before then. I finally asked one guest where and when she got her bucket. She said she had purchased it a few minutes earlier at the cart in Liberty Square. I went over to the cart and was told that they are selling them at 7pm but they heard a cart on Main Street was selling them. We went to Main Street only to find that there was no cart on Main Street open at all at that time. Funny thing was after chasing this popcorn bucket around, we saw it being sold all day long at Hollywood Studios the next day.
> I also needed to pick up an Alex and Ani bracelet for my daughter. I went to the Jewelers on Main Street and was told by a cast member that Alex and Ani are "only sold at Disney Springs and at Epcot". I did a google search and found that the Emporium does in fact sell Alex and Ani all the time. I went there and what do you know? They had a large case of Alex and Ani. During the party somewhere in the crowds my husband lost his magic band. We asked a cast member on the last ride we were on in Fantasyland if they had found it. They did not but told us to beat the parade crowd and go to Guest Services which had a location closer in Frontierland. It was about 9pm and I just knew there was no way that location would be open but we fought the crowd and went there only to be told that of course, they close after sunset. So we fought the crowds again to make our way to Main Street during the parade.
> 
> One of the frustrations with the larger crowds at this event is how log jammed areas get after the parade. We were back in Liberty Square again after the parade had gone through and the crowd literally could not move anywhere. There were so many people in the area trying to go in two directions at once with no cast members directing the crowd that hundreds of people were stuck at a standstill for about 15 minutes. It was like squeezing marbles out of a tube of toothpaste; nothing was budging. It was a pretty unsafe situation.
> 
> The bus going back was a nightmare. Our bus to AKL was beyond full. I still don't understand why it is car seats and seat belts are required in cars but it's not considered unsafe to have over 100 people on a bus, half of which are standing while moving  at 45 miles per hour.
> 
> MNSSHP has always been my favorite event but with the prices going up and crowds getting larger each year, I find it harder and harder to really get my money's worth. Just my opinion. I understand others feel differently.



I just want to agree with this post that of all things it was brutal hot in the morning...I thought maybe since we have seasonal changes up north it wouldn’t be AS HOT...nope sweating hot all day/night pretty much


----------



## BaymaxForever

My family (8 total) went to the 9/16 party and we didn’t feel it was packed or crowded, at least not where we were at any given time. Got in at 5:15, accomplished Laugh floor, buzz, people mover, speedway, dinner at cosmic rays (we liked the Muenster Burger), space mountain, SDMT with a 20 min wait, BTMRR x3, splash.
Saw Hallowishes at ~10:30 (was delayed). Hit the 11:15 parade. Got a front row view in to the left of the castle at 11pm where in the hub where it turns from liberty square and they lay tape across the road.
 We all had a great time, weather was good and felt we got our $ worth. Since the party was our 1st MK ‘day’ we felt well set for the week and not pushed to get everyone done on our following days there bc we knocked out a lot.
Left park at 11:50 as the parade was ending up front and arrived at AKL at 12:30...so buses were definitely in our favor!


----------



## dachsie

Hey all. At the party and thankfully it has cooled off a little. Started letting us in at 3:45 and headed to bypass. Took a picture in front of Micky wreath and she said one of them was a magic shot so curious as to what it will be. I skipped the photo frame ones. They were doing them on either side. Oh I held a Hocus Pokus sign in the first pic. Then I took one by the big pumpkin. At that point heat was so bad I headed to HoP to get in AC. That was about 4:30. Met a lady in there who almost passed out in Jack/Sally line so she left it to cool off. Then headed to Fantasyland and went to get pics with Tiana and Rapunzel - again out of heat. So at 5;55 I get to the Pooh M&G and am at least 10th in line if not more. So hanging here until party starts and I get my pics. Love looking at all the costumes. Have seen several bounding as Donald and had compliments on my efforts so that made me feel good. Will report again later.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Ok, I’m back on good terms with MNSSHP.  Our PhotoPass pics we took on Main Street as we left just showed up and they are amazing (especially given the post midnight hour!).  I had kind of forgotten we had even taken them so it was a nice surprise to see them there this AM.
> 
> The photographer was very patient with DD getting her to hold her hand in the right spot for the flaming pumpkin magic shot.  It turned out very well.
> 
> Anyway, it’s always the small things that tend to create the fun memories I guess.



Please share even if you have to edit the faces out I’m so interested to see! Here’s one last photo I love too


----------



## Amy11401

mckennarose said:


> So there's no misunderstanding....I'm not judging anyone keeping kids out late.  I'm commenting that *I *mistakenly thought there would be less families with young kids out late.  It's an observation based on my experience and that I had planned on doing the later shows and parade believing they may be less crowded, and I was surprised that they weren't.  I hope you get my point and not assume that I'm looking down on people keeping their kids out late at the party.  If I had young kids and we paid for the party, I probably would've kept them out late too to get my money's worth at a special event.


----------



## Amy11401

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 353492
> 
> Please share even if you have to edit the faces out I’m so interested to see! Here’s one last photo I love too


Great picture....did you get it in the bypass?


----------



## dachsie

Ok good news. Pooh and gang came out at 6:35 and I was done at 6:45. Then bought water and headed to Ducks. Got in line at 6:50 and done at 7:20. Now in line for Goofy. One interesting note. They let the ToT line start before 7 right by us.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 353492
> 
> Please share even if you have to edit the faces out I’m so interested to see! Here’s one last photo I love too



I would, but the fact my DD was smiling so wide was what really made the pic so I’d be erasing the best part. 

I so wanted to also stop at that same pumpkin shot you posted on the way out but there looked like maybe 20 people in line and felt that was going to be a touch too long as it was already late.  In retrospect, I would have been much better to wait in the line, get the pic, and continue to let the really long monorail line die down!  Doh.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> Ok good news. Pooh and gang came out at 6:35 and I was done at 6:45. Then bought water and headed to Ducks. Got in line at 6:50 and done at 7:20. Now in line for Goofy. One interesting note. They let the ToT line start before 7 right by us.



Pooh & Gang out at 6:35 - That's AWESOME!  Hope it continues!


----------



## hereforthechurros

Serious egg roll inquiry: Has anyone noticed if the egg roll cart in Adventureland has been open before or during the party?


----------



## dachsie

Goofy only took 20 mins. Then I got in long but moving ToT line. Got Oogie popcorn bucket at 8. Did 3 more ToT stops and am now in line for magic shots at HM


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Amy11401 said:


> Great picture....did you get it in the bypass?



Thanks for the kind comment!  That photo is actually right in the middle of the town square when you pass the train station!


----------



## CampbellzSoup

Double comment my mistake!


----------



## letsgotowdw

famsen said:


> We went to the party on 9/18. First thing that is completely out of Disney's control was the heat. Last week was unbearably hot every day and this party night was HOT!
> This was our 9th year attending the party going back to 2006. Compared to the early years, Disney is selling many more tickets to this event then ever before. Back in the day you could go through a candy line multiple times within a few minutes. This time there are actually queue lines winding just like for rides. I've never experienced this before.
> Nothing was what I would consider to be a "walk on". Even constant loading rides such as Under the Sea had a wait time. Peter Pan was a 45 minute wait.
> I noticed major miscommunications with cast member's knowledge. Several popcorn carts said they can only sell the cauldrons beginning at 7pm yet I saw many people walking around with them well before then. I finally asked one guest where and when she got her bucket. She said she had purchased it a few minutes earlier at the cart in Liberty Square. I went over to the cart and was told that they are selling them at 7pm but they heard a cart on Main Street was selling them. We went to Main Street only to find that there was no cart on Main Street open at all at that time. Funny thing was after chasing this popcorn bucket around, we saw it being sold all day long at Hollywood Studios the next day.
> I also needed to pick up an Alex and Ani bracelet for my daughter. I went to the Jewelers on Main Street and was told by a cast member that Alex and Ani are "only sold at Disney Springs and at Epcot". I did a google search and found that the Emporium does in fact sell Alex and Ani all the time. I went there and what do you know? They had a large case of Alex and Ani. During the party somewhere in the crowds my husband lost his magic band. We asked a cast member on the last ride we were on in Fantasyland if they had found it. They did not but told us to beat the parade crowd and go to Guest Services which had a location closer in Frontierland. It was about 9pm and I just knew there was no way that location would be open but we fought the crowd and went there only to be told that of course, they close after sunset. So we fought the crowds again to make our way to Main Street during the parade.
> 
> One of the frustrations with the larger crowds at this event is how log jammed areas get after the parade. We were back in Liberty Square again after the parade had gone through and the crowd literally could not move anywhere. There were so many people in the area trying to go in two directions at once with no cast members directing the crowd that hundreds of people were stuck at a standstill for about 15 minutes. It was like squeezing marbles out of a tube of toothpaste; nothing was budging. It was a pretty unsafe situation.
> 
> The bus going back was a nightmare. Our bus to AKL was beyond full. I still don't understand why it is car seats and seat belts are required in cars but it's not considered unsafe to have over 100 people on a bus, half of which are standing while moving  at 45 miles per hour.
> 
> MNSSHP has always been my favorite event but with the prices going up and crowds getting larger each year, I find it harder and harder to really get my money's worth. Just my opinion. I understand others feel differently.




I totally agree. As I said in an earlier post we have seen it this crowded after parades and fireworks around July 4th. Sep 14 sold out party was way too many people for a special ticketed event for us. And as you stated CMs did not answer our questions consistently or correct for the most part.


----------



## CvilleDiane

Cluelyss said:


> You can go in, grab a table and a plate, then be escorted to the flagpole (parade won’t get there until 9:30 or so...though you will miss the HH). Then you can grab another plate of desserts after. I haven’t heard any reports of desserts to go though? You also have the option of the later parade if that timing is better for your group. That’s what I’m leaning toward, personally, as I don’t want to be rushed. I also don’t love the idea of running back and forth up and down a crowded Main Street between the party and parade, then parade and fireworks. Even with a CM escort that sounds stressful!



I'm trying to figure out what my timing should be for this on Sunday. Is everyone still checking in @4:15pm? I'm planning to take a plate of treats with me to the flagpole if I can, if only to give DD7 something to do while we wait.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

hereforthechurros said:


> Serious egg roll inquiry: Has anyone noticed if the egg roll cart in Adventureland has been open before or during the party?



I don't have an answer but I just wanted to agree about the seriousness of the inquiry


----------



## anna_m

Trip Report from Sunday 23rd...

First off, full disclosure: neither I nor anyone else I was with was interested in character meet and greets!

We arrived at about 5.30, picked up our ToT bags in the bypass, and headed straight for Jungle Cruise. We must have been on one of the last boats as by the time we got off the line was closed and they were putting all the boats away for the night.

After that we headed to Pirates (posted 20 minute wait, it was a walk-on), Haunted Mansion (again posted 20 minute wait, we waited maybe 10 minutes), Big Thunder (posted 10 minute wait - walk on), saw the Cadaver Dans in Frontierland and the ghostly people outside HM, then Peter Pan (posted 20 minute wait - we waited maybe that long, but we didn't stop moving through the queue.) Stopped and got dinner at Cosmic Ray's then watched the first parade from near the popcorn cart near Cosmic Ray's at the hub. It was a little far back, so we couldn't see all the people who were walking very clearly, but considering we arrived 2 minutes before it started it was a great view. 

After the parade we headed to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, 25 minute wait posted, we waited 20. The fireworks started while we were on the ride and OMG, that was INCREDIBLE. One of my favourite Disney experiences ever!! Watched the rest of the fireworks from outside 7DMT which was great because of the 360 thing. I honestly don't think there would be a bad spot to watch the fireworks anywhere in the park. 

Then we ran to ride Little Mermaid - walk on - and back to the hub to catch the 10:45 castle show. Walked up a minute or two before it started and got a great view just off to the side of the hub.

By this time we were all tired, one in our group wanted to ride Space Mountain so she did that while the rest of us Trick-or-Treated around Tomorrowland. Watched the Monsters Inc crew dancing and filled up our ToT bags with SO much candy. This was near the end of the night, no lines AT ALL anywhere, and the CMs were having a lot of fun. Walked through the gift shops to leave, picked up an Orange Bird card, and left right on the dot of midnight.

My thoughts to take away:

* Sunday nights seem to be very quiet. Almost no lines to ride anything and the posted wait time was almost always over-stated. You can rock up to a spot a few minutes before the big shows and still get a good spot to watch.
* For the love of Mickey, don't bother going ToT-ing at the beginning of the night. We saw some stupidly long lines in Frontierland early in the evening. Just wait a couple of hours and you won't need to wait at all.
* The heat and humidity wasn't nearly as bad as I'd feared. I'm English and I hate the humidity, but there was a nice breeze around and it was almost pleasant. (Almost.)
* I didn't wait for any character meet and greets, but the lines also seemed to get shorter as the night went on. Two people in line to meet Lotso at 11.30. Only about four people in line to meet Ariel and Eric at 11.10-ish, and when we walked past the Alice characters after the castle show they were interacting with guests walking past as there didn't seem to be a line at all!!
* I thought it was a fantastic event, well worth the money, and something I'd undoubtedly do again.

AAAAAND I'm done. Thank you for reading my essay. If you have any questions let me know!


----------



## IceQueen182

dachsie said:


> Ok good news. Pooh and gang came out at 6:35 and I was done at 6:45. Then bought water and headed to Ducks. Got in line at 6:50 and done at 7:20. Now in line for Goofy. One interesting note. They let the ToT line start before 7 right by us.



What time do you recommend lining up (assuming they keep coming out at 6:35)?  We weren't planning to do character meets on 10/5, but DD saw a picture of Pooh & Gang in their costumes and changed her mind.  Thanks!


----------



## DancinDaisyDuck

I'm going on a Sunday night too in a couple weeks, and I hope I have the same experiences you did


anna_m said:


> Trip Report from Sunday 23rd...
> 
> First off, full disclosure: neither I nor anyone else I was with was interested in character meet and greets!
> 
> We arrived at about 5.30, picked up our ToT bags in the bypass, and headed straight for Jungle Cruise. We must have been on one of the last boats as by the time we got off the line was closed and they were putting all the boats away for the night.
> 
> After that we headed to Pirates (posted 20 minute wait, it was a walk-on), Haunted Mansion (again posted 20 minute wait, we waited maybe 10 minutes), Big Thunder (posted 10 minute wait - walk on), saw the Cadaver Dans in Frontierland and the ghostly people outside HM, then Peter Pan (posted 20 minute wait - we waited maybe that long, but we didn't stop moving through the queue.) Stopped and got dinner at Cosmic Ray's then watched the first parade from near the popcorn cart near Cosmic Ray's at the hub. It was a little far back, so we couldn't see all the people who were walking very clearly, but considering we arrived 2 minutes before it started it was a great view.
> 
> After the parade we headed to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, 25 minute wait posted, we waited 20. The fireworks started while we were on the ride and OMG, that was INCREDIBLE. One of my favourite Disney experiences ever!! Watched the rest of the fireworks from outside 7DMT which was great because of the 360 thing. I honestly don't think there would be a bad spot to watch the fireworks anywhere in the park.
> 
> Then we ran to ride Little Mermaid - walk on - and back to the hub to catch the 10:45 castle show. Walked up a minute or two before it started and got a great view just off to the side of the hub.
> 
> By this time we were all tired, one in our group wanted to ride Space Mountain so she did that while the rest of us Trick-or-Treated around Tomorrowland. Watched the Monsters Inc crew dancing and filled up our ToT bags with SO much candy. This was near the end of the night, no lines AT ALL anywhere, and the CMs were having a lot of fun. Walked through the gift shops to leave, picked up an Orange Bird card, and left right on the dot of midnight.
> 
> My thoughts to take away:
> 
> * Sunday nights seem to be very quiet. Almost no lines to ride anything and the posted wait time was almost always over-stated. You can rock up to a spot a few minutes before the big shows and still get a good spot to watch.
> * For the love of Mickey, don't bother going ToT-ing at the beginning of the night. We saw some stupidly long lines in Frontierland early in the evening. Just wait a couple of hours and you won't need to wait at all.
> * The heat and humidity wasn't nearly as bad as I'd feared. I'm English and I hate the humidity, but there was a nice breeze around and it was almost pleasant. (Almost.)
> * I didn't wait for any character meet and greets, but the lines also seemed to get shorter as the night went on. Two people in line to meet Lotso at 11.30. Only about four people in line to meet Ariel and Eric at 11.10-ish, and when we walked past the Alice characters after the castle show they were interacting with guests walking past as there didn't seem to be a line at all!!
> * I thought it was a fantastic event, well worth the money, and something I'd undoubtedly do again.
> 
> AAAAAND I'm done. Thank you for reading my essay. If you have any questions let me know!


! thanks for reporting.


----------



## adelaster

famsen said:


> Funny thing was after chasing this popcorn bucket around, we saw it being sold all day long at Hollywood Studios the next day.



I totally get the sense that Disney's limited edition/limited release/time and place items are not at all organized. I realized this at F&G in March, when I was being told an event specific item was sold out and new shipments were not expected for some time. I saw the item at Disney Springs the next day... and it was supposed to be festival specific. I genuinely feel bad for uninformed and misinformed cast members- I just wish they would say, "I'm sorry, I don't know" instead of sharing incorrect information. I get that it's a huge place with a lot of moving parts, but it's really bad customer service to give guests the runaround and not adhere to a consistent policy. It really irks me- sorry that happened to you.


----------



## AndreaDM

I forgot to mention in my review of the 9/16 party, that we flew home on 9/17 with 2 gallon ziplocs and 1 of the ToT bags full of candy in my carry on and were not asked to remove it at all going through security.


----------



## SimplyTink

anna_m said:


> Trip Report from Sunday 23rd...
> 
> First off, full disclosure: neither I nor anyone else I was with was interested in character meet and greets!
> 
> We arrived at about 5.30, picked up our ToT bags in the bypass, and headed straight for Jungle Cruise. We must have been on one of the last boats as by the time we got off the line was closed and they were putting all the boats away for the night.
> 
> After that we headed to Pirates (posted 20 minute wait, it was a walk-on), Haunted Mansion (again posted 20 minute wait, we waited maybe 10 minutes), Big Thunder (posted 10 minute wait - walk on), saw the Cadaver Dans in Frontierland and the ghostly people outside HM, then Peter Pan (posted 20 minute wait - we waited maybe that long, but we didn't stop moving through the queue.) Stopped and got dinner at Cosmic Ray's then watched the first parade from near the popcorn cart near Cosmic Ray's at the hub. It was a little far back, so we couldn't see all the people who were walking very clearly, but considering we arrived 2 minutes before it started it was a great view.
> 
> After the parade we headed to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, 25 minute wait posted, we waited 20. The fireworks started while we were on the ride and OMG, that was INCREDIBLE. One of my favourite Disney experiences ever!! Watched the rest of the fireworks from outside 7DMT which was great because of the 360 thing. I honestly don't think there would be a bad spot to watch the fireworks anywhere in the park.
> 
> Then we ran to ride Little Mermaid - walk on - and back to the hub to catch the 10:45 castle show. Walked up a minute or two before it started and got a great view just off to the side of the hub.
> 
> By this time we were all tired, one in our group wanted to ride Space Mountain so she did that while the rest of us Trick-or-Treated around Tomorrowland. Watched the Monsters Inc crew dancing and filled up our ToT bags with SO much candy. This was near the end of the night, no lines AT ALL anywhere, and the CMs were having a lot of fun. Walked through the gift shops to leave, picked up an Orange Bird card, and left right on the dot of midnight.
> 
> My thoughts to take away:
> 
> * Sunday nights seem to be very quiet. Almost no lines to ride anything and the posted wait time was almost always over-stated. You can rock up to a spot a few minutes before the big shows and still get a good spot to watch.
> * For the love of Mickey, don't bother going ToT-ing at the beginning of the night. We saw some stupidly long lines in Frontierland early in the evening. Just wait a couple of hours and you won't need to wait at all.
> * The heat and humidity wasn't nearly as bad as I'd feared. I'm English and I hate the humidity, but there was a nice breeze around and it was almost pleasant. (Almost.)
> * I didn't wait for any character meet and greets, but the lines also seemed to get shorter as the night went on. Two people in line to meet Lotso at 11.30. Only about four people in line to meet Ariel and Eric at 11.10-ish, and when we walked past the Alice characters after the castle show they were interacting with guests walking past as there didn't seem to be a line at all!!
> * I thought it was a fantastic event, well worth the money, and something I'd undoubtedly do again.
> 
> AAAAAND I'm done. Thank you for reading my essay. If you have any questions let me know!


Thanks for taking the time to write this and posting!


----------



## Rich M

Wow not even October yet and Disneyland's parties are all sold out already.  I wonder if they raised the number of tickets there also.


----------



## gqmom

anna_m said:


> Trip Report from Sunday 23rd...
> 
> First off, full disclosure: neither I nor anyone else I was with was interested in character meet and greets!
> 
> We arrived at about 5.30, picked up our ToT bags in the bypass, and headed straight for Jungle Cruise. We must have been on one of the last boats as by the time we got off the line was closed and they were putting all the boats away for the night.
> 
> After that we headed to Pirates (posted 20 minute wait, it was a walk-on), Haunted Mansion (again posted 20 minute wait, we waited maybe 10 minutes), Big Thunder (posted 10 minute wait - walk on), saw the Cadaver Dans in Frontierland and the ghostly people outside HM, then Peter Pan (posted 20 minute wait - we waited maybe that long, but we didn't stop moving through the queue.) Stopped and got dinner at Cosmic Ray's then watched the first parade from near the popcorn cart near Cosmic Ray's at the hub. It was a little far back, so we couldn't see all the people who were walking very clearly, but considering we arrived 2 minutes before it started it was a great view.
> 
> After the parade we headed to Seven Dwarfs Mine Train, 25 minute wait posted, we waited 20. The fireworks started while we were on the ride and OMG, that was INCREDIBLE. One of my favourite Disney experiences ever!! Watched the rest of the fireworks from outside 7DMT which was great because of the 360 thing. I honestly don't think there would be a bad spot to watch the fireworks anywhere in the park.
> 
> Then we ran to ride Little Mermaid - walk on - and back to the hub to catch the 10:45 castle show. Walked up a minute or two before it started and got a great view just off to the side of the hub.
> 
> By this time we were all tired, one in our group wanted to ride Space Mountain so she did that while the rest of us Trick-or-Treated around Tomorrowland. Watched the Monsters Inc crew dancing and filled up our ToT bags with SO much candy. This was near the end of the night, no lines AT ALL anywhere, and the CMs were having a lot of fun. Walked through the gift shops to leave, picked up an Orange Bird card, and left right on the dot of midnight.
> 
> My thoughts to take away:
> 
> * Sunday nights seem to be very quiet. Almost no lines to ride anything and the posted wait time was almost always over-stated. You can rock up to a spot a few minutes before the big shows and still get a good spot to watch.
> * For the love of Mickey, don't bother going ToT-ing at the beginning of the night. We saw some stupidly long lines in Frontierland early in the evening. Just wait a couple of hours and you won't need to wait at all.
> * The heat and humidity wasn't nearly as bad as I'd feared. I'm English and I hate the humidity, but there was a nice breeze around and it was almost pleasant. (Almost.)
> * I didn't wait for any character meet and greets, but the lines also seemed to get shorter as the night went on. Two people in line to meet Lotso at 11.30. Only about four people in line to meet Ariel and Eric at 11.10-ish, and when we walked past the Alice characters after the castle show they were interacting with guests walking past as there didn't seem to be a line at all!!
> * I thought it was a fantastic event, well worth the money, and something I'd undoubtedly do again.
> 
> AAAAAND I'm done. Thank you for reading my essay. If you have any questions let me know!


Thanks for the report! We will be attending this Sunday!


----------



## cindyfan

famsen said:


> We went to the party on 9/18. First thing that is completely out of Disney's control was the heat. Last week was unbearably hot every day and this *party night was HOT*!
> This was our 9th year attending the party going back to 2006. Compared to the early years, Disney is selling many more tickets to this event then ever before. Back in the day you could go through a candy line multiple times within a few minutes. This time there are actually queue lines winding just like for rides. I've never experienced this before.
> *Nothing was what I would consider to be a "walk on*". .....
> 
> *One of the frustrations with the larger crowds* at this event is how log jammed areas get after the parade. We were back in Liberty Square again after the parade had gone through and the crowd literally could not move anywhere. There were so many people in the area trying to go in two directions at once with *no cast members directing the crowd* that hundreds of people were stuck at a standstill for about 15 minutes. It was like squeezing marbles out of a tube of toothpaste; nothing was budging. It was a pretty unsafe situation.
> 
> The bus going back was a nightmare. Our bus to AKL was beyond full. I still don't understand why it is car seats and seat belts are required in cars but it's not considered unsafe to have over 100 people on a bus, half of which are standing while moving  at 45 miles per hour.
> 
> MNSSHP has always been my favorite event but with the prices going up and crowds getting larger each year, I find it harder and harder to really get my money's worth. Just my opinion. I understand others feel differently.


I wanted to say... we pretty much had a very similar experience.  We went on 9/14.
We've gone many times in the past and this by far *felt* the most crowded.  
I feel that some of these situations are due to the recent cuts they have made!  
*Our biggest take-away from this trip is that there are fewer and fewer cast members*.... that is what is causing all these jammed areas and long waits.  
We noticed in every park cast members "multi-tasking" and doing double duty.... such as only one or none at the FP+ tap-stile.  Or one cast member checking lap belts or bars instead of 2 (one each side), or one checking bands/asking "how many"  then also walking you down to the cars, when it used to be one asking "how many" and another leading you to the cars.   
Same with the buses..... fewer buses running, so waits are longer and lines are ridiculous at times!  

We won't be returning for this party.  At least not until they change some things up.... maybe updating the parade, castle show, etc.  Really didn't feel it was worth it... even with an AP discount.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Kind of worried about @dachsie... they were live reporting, with some comments about the heat, but haven’t been on since 8:30 yesterday!  Hope you had a fun night and are just sleeping in!


----------



## kimmyg26

I will say that the few magic shots that we got were great. Even with the crazy crowds, I loved the magic shots!


----------



## heidijanesmith

Trip report 9/21/18:

We were only down for a short trip this year, so Friday the 21st was my only day to go. I knew Friday would be crazy busy and I was right. It was packed, jam packed! 

The 1st performance of Hocus Pocus was great, I love this show. Had to line up really early to get a good spot. Lots of people put their kids on their shoulders, making it impossible to see.

The longest line was for Pirates, took about 25min.

Space Mountain was down for quite a while. I saw it with the lights on while riding Transit Authority, it was so cool to see it. So cool, I rode it x2.

No lines for Small world, Little Mermaid, Pooh, Buzz, Splash and Big Thunder and Transit Authority. Small line for Space when open, 7d and Peter Pan. 

I had a decent spot for the 1st parade, until a family kept pushing their children besides me and in front of me. There is something about parades that brings out peoples bad side, some type of entitlement or something.

I had an amazing spot for the fireworks, I positioned myself so that I could see no matter what. 

I got on HM right before mid-night. It was a great way to end the night.

Getting back to the TTC was terrible. The Express Monorail was shut down, so my only options were the ferry or resort monorail. The resort monorail was OMG packed. I thought I would try the ferry. I missed the boat by a little bit, so I was towards the front. They kept pushing people forward and forward and forward. I was so squished, I got claustrophobic! I was having a panic attack and ended up leaving the queue line. A lot of excuse me and pardon me's later and I was out. I decided to walk to the Contemporary and get an Uber from there.

Over all a great party. I think they over sold the party, so many people!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

heidijanesmith said:


> Getting back to the TTC was terrible. The Express Monorail was shut down, so my only options were the ferry or resort monorail. The resort monorail was OMG packed. I thought I would try the ferry. I missed the boat by a little bit, so I was towards the front. They kept pushing people forward and forward and forward. I was so squished, I got claustrophobic! I was having a panic attack and ended up leaving the queue line. A lot of excuse me and pardon me's later and I was out. I decided to walk to the Contemporary and get an Uber from there.



Curious what time you left.  We left the park a bit after the last Hocus Pocus show and I could not believe how crowded all of the options were.  I’m used to being around the MK during all sorts of crowded times, but this was towards the extreme side of things. 

I needed to get to GF and the Poly/GF resort boat line was longer than I have ever seen and the Resort Monorail line was way longer than expected as well.  I would really like to know if they have been closing the Express Line like that every night (thereby pushing lots of people to the Resort line and Ferry) or if this was an isolated incident/mechanical closure.  It absolutely had an impact on the other options.  

I also almost walked over to CR to get a taxi and kind of wish that I had.  I eventually opted for the Resort monorail because it does move a lot of people... but it took nearly an hour to get there start to finish.  I was tired loopy by that point so I didn’t even care enough to let it really get to me!


----------



## heidijanesmith

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Curious what time you left.  We left the park a bit after the last Hocus Pocus show and I could not believe how crowded all of the options were.  I’m used to being around the MK during all sorts of crowded times, but this was towards the extreme side of things.
> 
> I needed to get to GF and the Poly/GF resort boat line was longer than I have ever seen and the Resort Monorail line was way longer than expected as well.  I would really like to know if they have been closing the Express Line like that every night (thereby pushing lots of people to the Resort line and Ferry) or if this was an isolated incident/mechanical closure.  It absolutely had an impact on the other options.
> 
> I also almost walked over to CR to get a taxi and kind of wish that I had.  I eventually opted for the Resort monorail because it does move a lot of people... but it took nearly an hour to get there start to finish.  I was tired loopy by that point so I didn’t even care enough to let it really get to me!



I left about 12:16. Just as the last Hocus Pocus show was over. I totally agree, the crowd leaving was insane!  I did not get back to the Hard Rock Hotel at Universal until 1:45AM. Universal area was packed as HHN was over at 2AM. There was a stalled car and the police had pulled someone over.


----------



## firsttimer4

DancinDaisyDuck said:


> I'm going on a Sunday night too in a couple weeks, and I hope I have the same experiences you did
> 
> ! thanks for reporting.



We’re going on a Sunday night too! Hope to have a similar experience with the crowds


----------



## efitzge2

I'm sure in all 475 pages this has been addressed but I figured I'd throw it out there anyway.  I'll be attending my first party in about 2 weeks and I have a very basic question.  When should our family arrive (we will have two young children with us).  A lot of reading, podcasts, vlogs etc recommend entering early (4/5pm) which we are open to doing but is that necessary if you are coming in from out of town and you are going to this as part of a longer, week long trip to WDW (aka you will have other times to go on rides)?  Based on the group that will be in attendance, I can see us wanting to trick or treat, try some of the fun treats, maybe try to see Pooh and friends, watching the parade if we can get a decent view without waiting too long, watching fireworks, and maybe a ride or two.  Is coming at 7ish too late for this agenda?  Bad idea?  We originally booked thinking that we couldn't go until then and made a dining reservation at our hotel for 5 pm.  Just trying to see if we should keep it or not.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

efitzge2 said:


> I'm sure in all 475 pages this has been addressed but I figured I'd throw it out there anyway.  I'll be attending my first party in about 2 weeks and I have a very basic question.  When should our family arrive (we will have two young children with us).  A lot of reading, podcasts, vlogs etc recommend entering early (4/5pm) which we are open to doing but is that necessary if you are coming in from out of town and you are going to this as part of a longer, week long trip to WDW (aka you will have other times to go on rides)?  Based on the group that will be in attendance, I can see us wanting to trick or treat, try some of the fun treats, maybe try to see Pooh and friends, watching the parade if we can get a decent view without waiting too long, watching fireworks, and maybe a ride or two.  Is coming at 7ish too late for this agenda?  Bad idea?  We originally booked thinking that we couldn't go until then and made a dining reservation at our hotel for 5 pm.  Just trying to see if we should keep it or not.



I would plan on being in line for the Pooh characters at 6, if you don't want to waste an hour or more of party time waiting.

So plan on being at the tapstyles at 5:45.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

efitzge2 said:


> I'm sure in all 475 pages this has been addressed but I figured I'd throw it out there anyway.  I'll be attending my first party in about 2 weeks and I have a very basic question.  When should our family arrive (we will have two young children with us).  A lot of reading, podcasts, vlogs etc recommend entering early (4/5pm) which we are open to doing but is that necessary if you are coming in from out of town and you are going to this as part of a longer, week long trip to WDW (aka you will have other times to go on rides)?  Based on the group that will be in attendance, I can see us wanting to trick or treat, try some of the fun treats, maybe try to see Pooh and friends, watching the parade if we can get a decent view without waiting too long, watching fireworks, and maybe a ride or two.  Is coming at 7ish too late for this agenda?  Bad idea?  We originally booked thinking that we couldn't go until then and made a dining reservation at our hotel for 5 pm.  Just trying to see if we should keep it or not.



I’ve taken my kids in the 3-7 range the last few years.  We might do things a bit differently than most.  We’re not all that interested in charachters, mainly treat lines, some rides, and soaking in the atmosphere.  We prefer to get there 7pm when the party has started.... mainly to enjoy the MK entry in all its spookiness but also if the weather is really hot the more you can let the sun go down, the better.  Hot cranky kids isn’t a recipe for success with us, no matter how much party time I’m wasting not entering until later.

Plus I would rather splurge a bit and let them stay up late and ideally we’d like to watch the first parade and fireworks.  When my kids were really young, if I blew too much of that energy early, we had no chance of making fireworks.  So I find I’m OK trading off a later arrival for getting a bit more mileage in the night.

So generally speaking we like a long/solid afternoon nap... good dinner outside the park... then head in for some fun around 7pm. 

This has always worked reasonably well for what we want out of a party, but wouldn’t work so well for someone really focused on charachters and maximizing all available time.

Just one person’s perspective.


----------



## efitzge2

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ve taken my kids in the 3-7 range the last few years.  We might do things a bit differently than most.  We’re not all that interested in charachters, mainly treat lines, some rides, and soaking in the atmosphere.  We prefer to get there 7pm when the party has started.... mainly to enjoy the MK entry in all its spookiness but also if the weather is really hot the more you can let the sun go down, the better.  Hot cranky kids isn’t a recipe for success with us, no matter how much party time I’m wasting not entering until later.
> 
> Plus I would rather splurge a bit and let them stay up late and ideally we’d like to watch the first parade and fireworks.  When my kids were really young, if I blew too much of that energy early, we had no chance of making fireworks.  So I find I’m OK trading off a later arrival for getting a bit more mileage in the night.
> 
> So generally speaking we like a long/solid afternoon nap... good dinner outside the park... then head in for some fun around 7pm.
> 
> This has always worked reasonably well for what we want out of a party, but wouldn’t work so well for someone really focused on charachters and maximizing all available time.
> 
> Just one person’s perspective.


This is super helpful!  This seems to be what we want to accomplish.  Outside of us thinking they would want to see Pooh and friends in costume, we wouldn't wait in line for characters.  Waiting just isn't our thing...I guess being so good with fastpasses etc over the years has gotten us out of being ok with waiting on line!  

For people that do choose to go early, what is your reasoning?  Because you aren't going to the Magic Kingdom a couple of other times that week?  Because you want to get lots of awesome character photos (I admit I'd love one with Jack and Sally but that line length is a non starter!)  To get your kids to bed early?


----------



## Haley R

heidijanesmith said:


> Trip report 9/21/18:
> 
> We were only down for a short trip this year, so Friday the 21st was my only day to go. I knew Friday would be crazy busy and I was right. It was packed, jam packed!
> 
> The 1st performance of Hocus Pocus was great, I love this show. Had to line up really early to get a good spot. Lots of people put their kids on their shoulders, making it impossible to see.
> 
> The longest line was for Pirates, took about 25min.
> 
> Space Mountain was down for quite a while. I saw it with the lights on while riding Transit Authority, it was so cool to see it. So cool, I rode it x2.
> 
> No lines for Small world, Little Mermaid, Pooh, Buzz, Splash and Big Thunder and Transit Authority. Small line for Space when open, 7d and Peter Pan.
> 
> I had a decent spot for the 1st parade, until a family kept pushing their children besides me and in front of me. There is something about parades that brings out peoples bad side, some type of entitlement or something.
> 
> I had an amazing spot for the fireworks, I positioned myself so that I could see no matter what.
> 
> I got on HM right before mid-night. It was a great way to end the night.
> 
> Getting back to the TTC was terrible. The Express Monorail was shut down, so my only options were the ferry or resort monorail. The resort monorail was OMG packed. I thought I would try the ferry. I missed the boat by a little bit, so I was towards the front. They kept pushing people forward and forward and forward. I was so squished, I got claustrophobic! I was having a panic attack and ended up leaving the queue line. A lot of excuse me and pardon me's later and I was out. I decided to walk to the Contemporary and get an Uber from there.
> 
> Over all a great party. I think they over sold the party, so many people!


This is exactly why I’m excited for parades/shows in Japan where everyone sits.


----------



## TheRealTeal

We went last night and had a lovely time! It was our 3rd MNSSHP in the last 4 years, and felt the lease crowded to us. We got there right around 4, got a decent parking spot, right on the tram, low lines at security. The monorail looked a little full so we opted to ferry over. Getting in the gate didn't take long, got our wristbands, went through the bypass and got our bags and little candy "starter packs", and still made it to our BTMRR FP that ended at 4:45. After that we went and got a drink at Starbucks, which was probably the lowest line we've ever had there, then walked onto Pirates. Grabbed some food at Casey's just as they were started to set up to push out day guests.

Throughout the night, most if not all of the wait times were overstated. Candy lines looked line but moved fast. We opted not to bother with characters this time, as we have met most of them before. We rode BTMRR twice, Pirates twice, teacups, 7 dwarves, buzz, and the people mover. Watched the fireworks from behind the castle. Came home with 6 pounds of candy between the 2 of us. We left around 10:50 or so. No trouble getting back to our car at all, just walked straight onto the ferry, then straight on to a tram.

The only line we weren't willing to deal with was for Haunted Mansion. Now, the posted wait time fluctuated between 15 and 30 minutes, but as it wrapped around to the river boat we just didn't want to chance it. I'm sure it wasn't as long as it looked, we just had other priorities. It seemed like most of the lines, no matter how long they looked, were near constantly moving. The only line we were in that we weren't walking the whole time was 7 Dwarves, just as the fireworks were ending.

It was hot but not unbearable, though I am glad we weren't wearing heavier costumes than we were. Storms were forecasted but never showed. I will say, the party felt less festive than past years to me. Less projections on the ground, odd music choices, it just felt more like a regular night at the park than a special event. But it was still really fun and we would absolutely go again!


----------



## disprincess2213

Hello all.  What time do they open up the bypass at the front of the park? Where is the best place to get wristbands before entering there if we are already in the park? Thank you!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Haley R said:


> This is exactly why I’m excited for parades/shows in Japan where everyone sits.



You will love it! They are all so chill and friendly, so even if it's rammed it isn't stressful.


----------



## kat_lh

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I’ve taken my kids in the 3-7 range the last few years.  We might do things a bit differently than most.  We’re not all that interested in charachters, mainly treat lines, some rides, and soaking in the atmosphere.  We prefer to get there 7pm when the party has started.... mainly to enjoy the MK entry in all its spookiness but also if the weather is really hot the more you can let the sun go down, the better.  Hot cranky kids isn’t a recipe for success with us, no matter how much party time I’m wasting not entering until later.
> 
> Plus I would rather splurge a bit and let them stay up late and ideally we’d like to watch the first parade and fireworks.  When my kids were really young, if I blew too much of that energy early, we had no chance of making fireworks.  So I find I’m OK trading off a later arrival for getting a bit more mileage in the night.
> 
> So generally speaking we like a long/solid afternoon nap... good dinner outside the park... then head in for some fun around 7pm.
> 
> This has always worked reasonably well for what we want out of a party, but wouldn’t work so well for someone really focused on charachters and maximizing all available time.
> 
> Just one person’s perspective.



We're going with our 4 year old and your first hand reports are awesome - so thank you for that! The heat has looked miserable lately and as we're doing EMM at TSL that morning, we've definitely been leaning towards the show up at 7 idea as well.  This is just one part of a planned five visits to MK over our trip so I'm trying to be unplanned and flexible with it (two things I'm NOT good at!)


----------



## SquashBanana

efitzge2 said:


> For people that do choose to go early, what is your reasoning?  Because you aren't going to the Magic Kingdom a couple of other times that week?  Because you want to get lots of awesome character photos (I admit I'd love one with Jack and Sally but that line length is a non starter!)  To get your kids to bed early?



We go early because we are "biggest bang for your buck" sort of people and want to maximize our time in the park. We only go to WDW every other year or so we want to spend as much time in the park as possible. Crowds were pretty tame before 7:00 as well... very little congestion in the bypass and we had most of the photopass lines to ourselves. That was definitely not the case at 7:00. Entering early also allows you to take advantage of booking FPs until 6:00. We used them for rides which typically have a wait during the party. We knew we would be devoting a decent chunk of time for a parade/fireworks spot and the characters we wanted to see would eat up some time as well so we wanted to knock out as many rides as possible early. Riding must-do rides early also gives you insurance against them going down later that night. That being said, our children started to run out of gas after the fireworks, so it almost made for too long of a day. The blistering heat didn't help.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kat_lh said:


> We're going with our 4 year old and your first hand reports are awesome - so thank you for that! The heat has looked miserable lately and as we're doing EMM at TSL that morning, we've definitely been leaning towards the show up at 7 idea as well.  This is just one part of a planned five visits to MK over our trip so I'm trying to be unplanned and flexible with it (two things I'm NOT good at!)



Lol... yeah... I had done the AP TSL event the morning of our MNSSHP last Friday... so it made for a VERY long day.  A four hour power nap in the afternoon worked perfectly!  We’re past napping age with her but can usually get her to take one if we’ve been super active that morning.  Fortunately it worked and she fell asleep (as did I!).


----------



## Haley R

OldSchoolReasons said:


> You will love it! They are all so chill and friendly, so even if it's rammed it isn't stressful.


I'm so excited!


----------



## Best Aunt

disprincess2213 said:


> Hello all.  What time do they open up the bypass at the front of the park? Where is the best place to get wristbands before entering there if we are already in the park? Thank you!



I assumed the Bypass opened when people were allowed to enter the park with party tickets, which is 4:00 (or a few minutes earlier if people were let in the park earlier).  I assumed the Bypass was not open any earlier than that.

Regarding picking up your wristbands if you are already in the park, this is from page 1 of this thread:

_Oh, my! I'm already in the park. Do I have to exit and re-enter for MNSSHP? No, there are checkpoints within the park to check-in and receive wristbands for MNSSHP!_
*Locations *
Tortuga Tavern (Adventureland)
Mickey's PhilharMagic (Fantasyland)
Buzz Lightyear (Tomorrowland)


----------



## book_junkie

Any repeat attendees disappointed that the Sanderson Sisters show didn’t highlight their 25th anniversary, or the fireworks were the same, as well as most of the parade?
I loved more characters but there was such a build up with their Sanderson sisters merch that the show was a letdown.


----------



## greg9x

book_junkie said:


> Any repeat attendees disappointed that the Sanderson Sisters show didn’t highlight their 25th anniversary.



The first party they mentioned it had been 25 years since they were last 'alive'.


----------



## RedStars

efitzge2 said:


> This is super helpful!  This seems to be what we want to accomplish.  Outside of us thinking they would want to see Pooh and friends in costume, we wouldn't wait in line for characters.  Waiting just isn't our thing...I guess being so good with fastpasses etc over the years has gotten us out of being ok with waiting on line!
> 
> For people that do choose to go early, what is your reasoning?  Because you aren't going to the Magic Kingdom a couple of other times that week?  Because you want to get lots of awesome character photos (I admit I'd love one with Jack and Sally but that line length is a non starter!)  To get your kids to bed early?


We went twice when my kids were younger (1.5, 4.5 / 3.5, 6.5) as part of a longer stay. We went early and did the Dwarves line one year but it just was way too much waiting for my kids. After that, the only priority was the parade (we timed the waiting with a giant snack on the curb lol). I liked going a little early so we can get the pic by the front (with the pumpkins and castle in the background) while it's still light out. But we still didn't get there before 530-ish. And usually left after Hallowishes.

The only reason we're planning to line up at 4 this time (my kids are 7.5 and 10.5 lol) is because it's A) our only park day prior to the cruise and B) about $30 more expensive than when I went earlier years so I want to get my money's worth, C) I want to use my 3 FPs.  My kids are old enough to understand "Mommy doesn't want to hear any whining about being tired" lol


----------



## billyjobobb

Were here right now and today was our first park day but we have party tickets oct 2 and 5th. Thanks to everyone here I went into the park and was able to buy 5 of the 6 pins. They confirmed that Stitch sold out. There are still 3 more parties so I’m so glad we got them already just Incase. You guys rock!


----------



## paopiru

efitzge2 said:


> This is super helpful!  This seems to be what we want to accomplish.  Outside of us thinking they would want to see Pooh and friends in costume, we wouldn't wait in line for characters.  Waiting just isn't our thing...I guess being so good with fastpasses etc over the years has gotten us out of being ok with waiting on line!
> 
> For people that do choose to go early, what is your reasoning?  Because you aren't going to the Magic Kingdom a couple of other times that week?  Because you want to get lots of awesome character photos (I admit I'd love one with Jack and Sally but that line length is a non starter!)  To get your kids to bed early?



We will be in the park in the morning so we are not interested in rides but we are focused on characters. It is our last day in WDW and probably won't be returning for more than two years so we would love to do as many magic shots as we can too.  That is why we are entering early and trying to stay until midnigth with the kids.
We are from Uruguay and bedtime during week days is around 10.30 pm and weekends around 11.30, waking up around 7 am.


----------



## paopiru

Very nice photos! The first one is the one in Town Square? The one with the big pumpkin.


----------



## paopiru

dachsie said:


> Ok good news. Pooh and gang came out at 6:35 and I was done at 6:45. Then bought water and headed to Ducks. Got in line at 6:50 and done at 7:20. Now in line for Goofy. One interesting note. They let the ToT line start before 7 right by us.


Dachsie....are you ok?


----------



## Araminta18

My review from the 9/16 party--this is super long, so I apologize!  I'll delete it or edit it if I need to make it shorter--just let me know.

We spent the day at the park (including an afternoon nap on the rocking chairs on Tom Sawyer island...awesome!), wearing our costumes all day (Jolly Holiday Mary Poppins and Bert) cause they were lightweight.  It was SO HOT!  Good grief Florida, i was expecting heat but wow.  Anyways. 

We got in line for wristbands at Monsters Inc at 3:45ish, they started distribution at 3:53.  We had our bands and bag of candy at 3:58.  The plan was to check in to the dessert party at 4, since we had the parade viewing and wanted to be able to go directly to the flagpole.  However, no one was at the check in desks--another lady was waiting there too and we waited until 4:10 or so, but there were no CMs anywhere around.  So we went down Main Street, got our Orange Bird Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards, and then went through the bypass.  The lines near the front of the bypass for photos were long, but deeper into the bypass they were shorter--we got the photo with the MNSSHP bulb ornament.  

Afterwards at like 4:20 we were able to check in for the dessert party, got our lanyards and confirmed we could head directly to the flagpole when we wanted rather than having to come back to the Terrace at 8:45 pm.

Once we checked in, we headed over to Skipper Canteen for our dinner reservation.  Yummy dinner, funny skipper--an altogether pleasant way to start the party.   After dinner (around 5:30ish) we just wandered around: nothing was open (no trick or treat things), and while we were hoping Jack Sparrow would be out meeting, there wasn't even a line for him.  We didn't have any particular rides we wanted to ride (we'd ridden everything earlier in the day  ) so we ended up just sitting on the Jack Sparrow stage people-watching.  It really didn't seem all that crowded--line for Pirates was posted at 10 min for most of that time and there was lots of empty space in the walkways.  We ended up starting the line for Jack Sparrow, but by 6:40 it was only us and about 8 more people.  At that point I went up to the Tarzan/Jane meet n greet to check on the line there, and got in line behind the one family that was already waiting.  DH stayed in the Jack Sparrow line but by 7, neither had come out, so DH bailed and joined me in the Tarzan line.  He likes watching the Capt Jack meet n greets more than actually meeting him, so he was ok to miss it (I know...I know...I felt bad). 

We were done with the Tarzan/Jane meet n greet at 7:12 (they didn't come out until like 7:05ish), and then headed over to ride the Haunted Mansion.  We passed the Cadaver Dans on the way and caught the last half of the last song...so that's something!   There was a small crowd listening to them but not very big.

HM was posted 25 minutes at 7:16.  We entered the first room at 7:22 and were off the ride at 7:37--so, a 5 minute wait instead of 25 minutes .  Carlotta and Broome weren't on the lawn when we got in line, but they were out entertaining guests when we got off the ride.  We immediately got in line for the magic shot with the hearse (7:37), and were done at 7:52.  That was one of the longest lines of the night!  But we enjoyed watching Broome interact with guests while we were waiting.  And bonus, we got Carlotta in the background of our magic shot.



We then jumped in line for the lantern HM photo--in line at 7:52 and done at 8:01.


We then got in line for the Hatbox ghost magic shot at 8:01, and were done by 8:04 (that was lucky--this is a one person only shot and there were only 2 people in front of us.  If there's a long line in front of you, this shot could take a *long* time to get, since each individual person will get their own picture)


Then at 8:04 got in line for the hitchhiking ghosts shot and were done at 8:11.  Side note, there was a *grumpy* family in front of us that was not prepared for the crowds and clearly hadn't made any kind of a plan (all adults too!)...I feel bad for people who pay so much but are so tired or don't plan and just end up being miserable....  But on the other hand, there were some AWESOME costumes, including people dressed as the "goodbye" signs from Small World, and a bunch of HM ghosts, as well as a surprising amount of Russell and Kevin costumes?  It was cool to see.


Once we were done with the Magic Shots, we headed over to Pirates and got in line at 8:15.  I think it was posted at 10 or 15 minutes?  We were on the boat at 8:28, but some of that was delayed due to interacting with the pirates in the line.  We were off the ride at 8:38, so we headed over to Casey's where I bought the headless horseman straw ornament, then we too some magic shots on Main Street (dancing ghosts!  Which still hasn't shown up, sadly...the non-magic shot picture did, but not the one with the ghosts), and got to the flagpole at 8:50.  We were able to grab a seat on the curb right in front of the flagpole.  There weren't very many people there--maybe 15, including us two?  Plenty of space--it was lovely.  And i appreciated being able to run to the restroom and the firehouse (to pick up my normal SOTMK cards) without having to worry about saving a spot or anything. 

There was no rain or anything so the Headless Horseman trotted down Main street on schedule--that was super neat to see.  Afterwards we were entertained by the Zootopia party patrol and by roaming photopass photographers taking pictures until the parade came.  It reached us at 9:36.  It was our first time seeing this parade and we loved it.   Being right at the flagpole also made for some fun interactions: Flynn Rider loved DH's beard, and (with some prompting) I blew Donald a kiss that he reacted to by being bowled over--it was super cute. 

The CM escorted us back through the bypass starting at 9:52.  We got a two person table right at the railing, but it was pretty far off to the side.  Perfect view of the castle though--we were happy!  The food was ok--the special Halloween desserts were a bust but we liked the cheeseburger spring rolls and the spinach dip and the chocolate covered strawberries.  The ooey gooey toffee pudding I was excited to try but didn't end up caring for very much.  Mostly, it was nice to have a reserved seat and some snacks for the fireworks.  They also gave us a nicely wrapped bag of like 20 ghiradelhi chocolates so that was cool. It did start lightly raining so the fireworks were delayed until 10:40, but I'll be honest, i appreciated the extra time sitting down! 

After the fireworks (which were also awesome!), I booked it to Space Mountain while DH wandered over to watch the Belle and Gaston character meet (he thinks Gaston is funny ).  Space Mountain was posted at 10 minutes but it was a walk on.  I entered the line at 10:54 and was boarding at 10:59.  The darkness was pretty cool but was slightly ruined by some idiot *cough cough* I mean fellow guest on the Peoplemover who turned on the flashlight on their phone.  The rock soundtrack was not very intelligible--seemed pretty generic.  But still fun.  Although walking the exit path, I heard several groups talking who had no idea that there was something special about Space Mountain for the party or that that the something special was the complete darkness.  It wasn't advertised well.

After Space I met back up with DH and we rode the teacups with the overlay.  That was also basically a walk on--we waited one cycle since we walked up right as one cycle was starting.  That was a fun overlay--I got super dizzy but it was neat. 

After the teacups, we decided to go ahead and meet Belle and Gaston, since their line was really short.  Maybe 5 groups ahead of us?  The characters had just taken a break so I went through the trick or treat trail at Ariel's Grotto 3 times 'cause there was no line, then switched with DH and he did the trick or treat trail there once.  Then the photographer at Gaston's fountain didn't have a wait so we did that photo too.  Then Belle and Gaston came back out so we met them (funny as always ). 

At that point it was 11:40, so we booked it back to the front of the park, doing the Cosmic Ray's ToT trail and the Monster's Inc trail (the CM here was giving out a GIANT handful of candy) on the way, since it was on the way...and ran SMACK dab into the end of the parade.  We managed to cut through and make it to the two pumpkin towers there by the train station for that magic shot at 11:53.

Then out to the front of the park for the Headless Horseman magic shot.  We finished with that at 12:04.


We then headed out to the bus stop, arriving at 12:09, and there was a bus waiting.  We were back at the Boardwalk at 12:26. 

Overall, we had a fantastic experience.  It never felt crowded (well, except for pushing through the end of the second parade to get the picture with the pumpkin towers), and we were able to do everything we wanted to do.  Really the only downside was the crazy heat, but aside from that, we loved it.   We'd definitely do it again.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Very fun to read your review @Araminta18, great pics.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ohanaof3

efitzge2 said:


> This is super helpful!  This seems to be what we want to accomplish.  Outside of us thinking they would want to see Pooh and friends in costume, we wouldn't wait in line for characters.  Waiting just isn't our thing...I guess being so good with fastpasses etc over the years has gotten us out of being ok with waiting on line!
> 
> For people that do choose to go early, what is your reasoning?  Because you aren't going to the Magic Kingdom a couple of other times that week?  Because you want to get lots of awesome character photos (I admit I'd love one with Jack and Sally but that line length is a non starter!)  To get your kids to bed early?



I am going with my 2 DS’s 18 and 13 at 4:00. We are taking advantage of a few fast passes that even during the party, are long waits. I am hoping we can squeeze in some things that are not open during the party as well. It will be our only day at MK. We over did our last stay with 8 long overplanned days at the parks, and I’m hoping my kids will feel the party is a treat this time. This will follow our 9 night stay at another theme park.... ahem....


----------



## fairestoneofall

If someone posted this, I missed it. But did we ever find out if there are special effects on the party MB? 

I bought one for DS and want to ensure he gets to see any special effects.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

fairestoneofall said:


> If someone posted this, I missed it. But did we ever find out if there are special effects on the party MB?
> 
> I bought one for DS and want to ensure he gets to see any special effects.



Yes there are but I think only at MK


----------



## Happyinwonerland

We went to the Sept 11 party and MDE FINALLY updated all of our photos last night .  Except the magic shots are  missing the magic. Our headless horseman shot has us sgandjng jn front of MK, looking to the side (which is empty) , frightened. Frightened by what? Who knows...maybe its the ticket prices.


----------



## Haley R

fairestoneofall said:


> If someone posted this, I missed it. But did we ever find out if there are special effects on the party MB?
> 
> I bought one for DS and want to ensure he gets to see any special effects.


Yep there are. http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-magicband-revealed/


----------



## fairestoneofall

Haley R said:


> Yep there are. http://www.magicbandcollectors.com/2018-mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party-magicband-revealed/



Thank you so much!


----------



## VeronicaMarie

Hey any recent word on Cruella? I tried very hard to meet her while in Disneyland last week, and both times I showed up at her M&G time/location, "she was in a mood" so would not be coming out. I just want hope that I can meet her in WDW at some point! Not going to WDW until next year fall season though, so I realize things may change. Hope everyone continues to enjoy their parties this year! I loved the MHP at Disneyland so can't wait to attend MNSHP next year.


----------



## jwolfpack

efitzge2 said:


> I'm sure in all 475 pages this has been addressed but I figured I'd throw it out there anyway.  I'll be attending my first party in about 2 weeks and I have a very basic question.  When should our family arrive (we will have two young children with us).  A lot of reading, podcasts, vlogs etc recommend entering early (4/5pm) which we are open to doing but is that necessary if you are coming in from out of town and you are going to this as part of a longer, week long trip to WDW (aka you will have other times to go on rides)?  Based on the group that will be in attendance, I can see us wanting to trick or treat, try some of the fun treats, maybe try to see Pooh and friends, watching the parade if we can get a decent view without waiting too long, watching fireworks, and maybe a ride or two.  Is coming at 7ish too late for this agenda?  Bad idea?  We originally booked thinking that we couldn't go until then and made a dining reservation at our hotel for 5 pm.  Just trying to see if we should keep it or not.



We are there in a couple of weeks with school aged kids (10, 8, 5), and we are not planning to come early. We're attending the party toward the end of a week long trip, so rides aren't a huge priority for us. My hope is that by starting later, my kids will be able to hang longer at the end of the night. 

We're planning to arrive at MK around 6:00, have a quick service dinner somewhere (likely Columbia Harbor House), and then at 7:00 be ready to trick-or-treat, ride the attractions that are "different" during parties (Haunted Mansion, Pirates, tea cups, & Space), catch the first parade, and watch the fireworks.


----------



## DomesticKrys

I just got off of the phone with global guest services about our less than awesome experience exchanging allergy tokens during the 9/16 party. For future reference the 2 allergy exchange locations will close around midnight so it is encouraged to exchange your tokens closer to 11:30pm (we ended up at TS at 12:41 and were sent to City Hall because they had left at 12:15) ToT towards the end of the evening may garner you more tokens per stop (insinuating that possibly it is one item per token exchange, which was our experience). Each location has different goodies (ie Liberty Square has kids coloring activities and Town Square has Enjoy Life cookies) and if you end up at City Hall after the party you will get what you get. I hope that helps future guests with allergy needs. I also suggested they make note of the times on the maps and bags and maybe have cast members tell guests because it was not mentioned that there was a time limit on exchange and stopping by on the way out at the end of the party just made sense. I would prefer they exchange later but at least telling guests there is a time that exchange will stop is better than nothing.


----------



## Cluelyss

VeronicaMarie said:


> Hey any recent word on Cruella? I tried very hard to meet her while in Disneyland last week, and both times I showed up at her M&G time/location, "she was in a mood" so would not be coming out. I just want hope that I can meet her in WDW at some point! Not going to WDW until next year fall season though, so I realize things may change. Hope everyone continues to enjoy their parties this year! I loved the MHP at Disneyland so can't wait to attend MNSHP next year.


She is currently a “roaming” character, which is a change from prior years, where she had a dedicated meet and greet location / set times / PP photographer. Time will tell what the situation will be next year.


----------



## trishadono

Araminta18 said:


> My review from the 9/16 party--this is super long, so I apologize!  I'll delete it or edit it if I need to make it shorter--just let me know.
> 
> We spent the day at the park (including an afternoon nap on the rocking chairs on Tom Sawyer island...awesome!), wearing our costumes all day (Jolly Holiday Mary Poppins and Bert) cause they were lightweight.  It was SO HOT!  Good grief Florida, i was expecting heat but wow.  Anyways.
> 
> We got in line for wristbands at Monsters Inc at 3:45ish, they started distribution at 3:53.  We had our bands and bag of candy at 3:58.  The plan was to check in to the dessert party at 4, since we had the parade viewing and wanted to be able to go directly to the flagpole.  However, no one was at the check in desks--another lady was waiting there too and we waited until 4:10 or so, but there were no CMs anywhere around.  So we went down Main Street, got our Orange Bird Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards, and then went through the bypass.  The lines near the front of the bypass for photos were long, but deeper into the bypass they were shorter--we got the photo with the MNSSHP bulb ornament.
> 
> Afterwards at like 4:20 we were able to check in for the dessert party, got our lanyards and confirmed we could head directly to the flagpole when we wanted rather than having to come back to the Terrace at 8:45 pm.
> 
> Once we checked in, we headed over to Skipper Canteen for our dinner reservation.  Yummy dinner, funny skipper--an altogether pleasant way to start the party.   After dinner (around 5:30ish) we just wandered around: nothing was open (no trick or treat things), and while we were hoping Jack Sparrow would be out meeting, there wasn't even a line for him.  We didn't have any particular rides we wanted to ride (we'd ridden everything earlier in the day  ) so we ended up just sitting on the Jack Sparrow stage people-watching.  It really didn't seem all that crowded--line for Pirates was posted at 10 min for most of that time and there was lots of empty space in the walkways.  We ended up starting the line for Jack Sparrow, but by 6:40 it was only us and about 8 more people.  At that point I went up to the Tarzan/Jane meet n greet to check on the line there, and got in line behind the one family that was already waiting.  DH stayed in the Jack Sparrow line but by 7, neither had come out, so DH bailed and joined me in the Tarzan line.  He likes watching the Capt Jack meet n greets more than actually meeting him, so he was ok to miss it (I know...I know...I felt bad).
> 
> We were done with the Tarzan/Jane meet n greet at 7:12 (they didn't come out until like 7:05ish), and then headed over to ride the Haunted Mansion.  We passed the Cadaver Dans on the way and caught the last half of the last song...so that's something!   There was a small crowd listening to them but not very big.
> 
> HM was posted 25 minutes at 7:16.  We entered the first room at 7:22 and were off the ride at 7:37--so, a 5 minute wait instead of 25 minutes .  Carlotta and Broome weren't on the lawn when we got in line, but they were out entertaining guests when we got off the ride.  We immediately got in line for the magic shot with the hearse (7:37), and were done at 7:52.  That was one of the longest lines of the night!  But we enjoyed watching Broome interact with guests while we were waiting.  And bonus, we got Carlotta in the background of our magic shot.
> 
> View attachment 353771
> 
> We then jumped in line for the lantern HM photo--in line at 7:52 and done at 8:01.
> View attachment 353772
> 
> We then got in line for the Hatbox ghost magic shot at 8:01, and were done by 8:04 (that was lucky--this is a one person only shot and there were only 2 people in front of us.  If there's a long line in front of you, this shot could take a *long* time to get, since each individual person will get their own picture)
> View attachment 353773
> 
> Then at 8:04 got in line for the hitchhiking ghosts shot and were done at 8:11.  Side note, there was a *grumpy* family in front of us that was not prepared for the crowds and clearly hadn't made any kind of a plan (all adults too!)...I feel bad for people who pay so much but are so tired or don't plan and just end up being miserable....  But on the other hand, there were some AWESOME costumes, including people dressed as the "goodbye" signs from Small World, and a bunch of HM ghosts, as well as a surprising amount of Russell and Kevin costumes?  It was cool to see.
> View attachment 353774
> 
> Once we were done with the Magic Shots, we headed over to Pirates and got in line at 8:15.  I think it was posted at 10 or 15 minutes?  We were on the boat at 8:28, but some of that was delayed due to interacting with the pirates in the line.  We were off the ride at 8:38, so we headed over to Casey's where I bought the headless horseman straw ornament, then we too some magic shots on Main Street (dancing ghosts!  Which still hasn't shown up, sadly...the non-magic shot picture did, but not the one with the ghosts), and got to the flagpole at 8:50.  We were able to grab a seat on the curb right in front of the flagpole.  There weren't very many people there--maybe 15, including us two?  Plenty of space--it was lovely.  And i appreciated being able to run to the restroom and the firehouse (to pick up my normal SOTMK cards) without having to worry about saving a spot or anything.
> 
> There was no rain or anything so the Headless Horseman trotted down Main street on schedule--that was super neat to see.  Afterwards we were entertained by the Zootopia party patrol and by roaming photopass photographers taking pictures until the parade came.  It reached us at 9:36.  It was our first time seeing this parade and we loved it.   Being right at the flagpole also made for some fun interactions: Flynn Rider loved DH's beard, and (with some prompting) I blew Donald a kiss that he reacted to by being bowled over--it was super cute.
> 
> The CM escorted us back through the bypass starting at 9:52.  We got a two person table right at the railing, but it was pretty far off to the side.  Perfect view of the castle though--we were happy!  The food was ok--the special Halloween desserts were a bust but we liked the cheeseburger spring rolls and the spinach dip and the chocolate covered strawberries.  The ooey gooey toffee pudding I was excited to try but didn't end up caring for very much.  Mostly, it was nice to have a reserved seat and some snacks for the fireworks.  They also gave us a nicely wrapped bag of like 20 ghiradelhi chocolates so that was cool. It did start lightly raining so the fireworks were delayed until 10:40, but I'll be honest, i appreciated the extra time sitting down!
> 
> After the fireworks (which were also awesome!), I booked it to Space Mountain while DH wandered over to watch the Belle and Gaston character meet (he thinks Gaston is funny ).  Space Mountain was posted at 10 minutes but it was a walk on.  I entered the line at 10:54 and was boarding at 10:59.  The darkness was pretty cool but was slightly ruined by some idiot *cough cough* I mean fellow guest on the Peoplemover who turned on the flashlight on their phone.  The rock soundtrack was not very intelligible--seemed pretty generic.  But still fun.  Although walking the exit path, I heard several groups talking who had no idea that there was something special about Space Mountain for the party or that that the something special was the complete darkness.  It wasn't advertised well.
> 
> After Space I met back up with DH and we rode the teacups with the overlay.  That was also basically a walk on--we waited one cycle since we walked up right as one cycle was starting.  That was a fun overlay--I got super dizzy but it was neat.
> 
> After the teacups, we decided to go ahead and meet Belle and Gaston, since their line was really short.  Maybe 5 groups ahead of us?  The characters had just taken a break so I went through the trick or treat trail at Ariel's Grotto 3 times 'cause there was no line, then switched with DH and he did the trick or treat trail there once.  Then the photographer at Gaston's fountain didn't have a wait so we did that photo too.  Then Belle and Gaston came back out so we met them (funny as always ).
> 
> At that point it was 11:40, so we booked it back to the front of the park, doing the Cosmic Ray's ToT trail and the Monster's Inc trail (the CM here was giving out a GIANT handful of candy) on the way, since it was on the way...and ran SMACK dab into the end of the parade.  We managed to cut through and make it to the two pumpkin towers there by the train station for that magic shot at 11:53.View attachment 353796
> 
> Then out to the front of the park for the Headless Horseman magic shot.  We finished with that at 12:04.
> View attachment 353797
> 
> We then headed out to the bus stop, arriving at 12:09, and there was a bus waiting.  We were back at the Boardwalk at 12:26.
> 
> Overall, we had a fantastic experience.  It never felt crowded (well, except for pushing through the end of the second parade to get the picture with the pumpkin towers), and we were able to do everything we wanted to do.  Really the only downside was the crazy heat, but aside from that, we loved it.   We'd definitely do it again.


I am so jealous! Our lantern head picture from the 18th still hasn't shown up. UGH


----------



## trishadono

Word of warning.

I said to myself what would you recommend others to do? So i deleted my MDE app and downloaded a new one.

NOW ALLLLLLL of my Magic Shots are gone!!! (from both parties the 16th and 18th)

I had only down loaded some so I am not happy.

Came back to add that they are showing on my desktop. However my lantern shot still shows me lamely sitting in front of a black curtain.


----------



## Happyinwonerland

DomesticKrys said:


> I just got off of the phone with global guest services about our less than awesome experience exchanging allergy tokens during the 9/16 party. For future reference the 2 allergy exchange locations will close around midnight so it is encouraged to exchange your tokens closer to 11:30pm (we ended up at TS at 12:41 and were sent to City Hall because they had left at 12:15) ToT towards the end of the evening may garner you more tokens per stop (insinuating that possibly it is one item per token exchange, which was our experience). Each location has different goodies (ie Liberty Square has kids coloring activities and Town Square has Enjoy Life cookies) and if you end up at City Hall after the party you will get what you get. I hope that helps future guests with allergy needs. I also suggested they make note of the times on the maps and bags and maybe have cast members tell guests because it was not mentioned that there was a time limit on exchange and stopping by on the way out at the end of the party just made sense. I would prefer they exchange later but at least telling guests there is a time that exchange will stop is better than nothing.



I'm sorry you had a bad experience. Ours was completely opposite. We went to exchange the tokens at Liberty Square after the 2nd parade. The CM was so sweet, she walked DD (6) behind the counter and let her "trick or treat" from the foods that were safe. She got several packs of cookies, gummies, jelly beans ,smarties, chocolate bars, and lots of Sun Cups. We were so impressed, and it made DD feel special.


----------



## FoxC63

Araminta18 said:


> My review from the 9/16 party
> Overall, we had a fantastic experience.  It never felt crowded (well, except for pushing through the end of the second parade to get the picture with the pumpkin towers), and we were able to do everything we wanted to do.  Really the only downside was the crazy heat, but aside from that, we loved it.   We'd definitely do it again.



Awesome report and thanks for including the Character time frame for Tarzan and friends!  You look so beautiful in your Mary Poppins dress makes me want to buy it!  Love the awesome photos too!


----------



## VeronicaMarie

Cluelyss said:


> She is currently a “roaming” character, which is a change from prior years, where she had a dedicated meet and greet location / set times / PP photographer. Time will tell what the situation will be next year.



Thank you appreciate the response! Fingers crossed it goes back to being dedicated M&G.


----------



## basketrn

Ok I am confused.....if you book the dessert party is parade viewing included?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

basketrn said:


> Ok I am confused.....if you book the dessert party is parade viewing included?



Not if you book it now.  It is being honored for people who booked early when the website contained wrong language saying it was included.


----------



## Haley R

basketrn said:


> Ok I am confused.....if you book the dessert party is parade viewing included?


Not if you didn’t book it before June 18 I believe. Somewhere around that date.


----------



## FoxC63

basketrn said:


> Ok I am confused.....if you book the dessert party is parade viewing included?





GADisneyDad14 said:


> Not if you book it now.  It is being honored for people who booked early when the website contained wrong language saying it was included.





Haley R said:


> Not if you didn’t book it before June 18 I believe. Somewhere around that date.


I will add some posted at their party others were asked if they would like to attend the parade though these past parties not a single word has been mentioned.


----------



## mgellman

Thanks for all who posted here about getting FP for the party.  MDE wouldn't let me do it, but I took advice I'd seen here and when I did online chat, a CM was willing to book HM at 4 and Splash at 5 for me and my girls (CM said they are only giving 2 and it must be btw 4 and 6pm)  I know those aren't necessarily high demand attractions but considering my party is in 13 days, I was happy to get anything besides The Barnstormer.


----------



## areno79

Araminta18 said:


> My review from the 9/16 party--this is super long, so I apologize!  I'll delete it or edit it if I need to make it shorter--just let me know.
> 
> We spent the day at the park (including an afternoon nap on the rocking chairs on Tom Sawyer island...awesome!), wearing our costumes all day (Jolly Holiday Mary Poppins and Bert) cause they were lightweight.  It was SO HOT!  Good grief Florida, i was expecting heat but wow.  Anyways.
> 
> We got in line for wristbands at Monsters Inc at 3:45ish, they started distribution at 3:53.  We had our bands and bag of candy at 3:58.  The plan was to check in to the dessert party at 4, since we had the parade viewing and wanted to be able to go directly to the flagpole.  However, no one was at the check in desks--another lady was waiting there too and we waited until 4:10 or so, but there were no CMs anywhere around.  So we went down Main Street, got our Orange Bird Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom cards, and then went through the bypass.  The lines near the front of the bypass for photos were long, but deeper into the bypass they were shorter--we got the photo with the MNSSHP bulb ornament.
> 
> Afterwards at like 4:20 we were able to check in for the dessert party, got our lanyards and confirmed we could head directly to the flagpole when we wanted rather than having to come back to the Terrace at 8:45 pm.
> 
> Once we checked in, we headed over to Skipper Canteen for our dinner reservation.  Yummy dinner, funny skipper--an altogether pleasant way to start the party.   After dinner (around 5:30ish) we just wandered around: nothing was open (no trick or treat things), and while we were hoping Jack Sparrow would be out meeting, there wasn't even a line for him.  We didn't have any particular rides we wanted to ride (we'd ridden everything earlier in the day  ) so we ended up just sitting on the Jack Sparrow stage people-watching.  It really didn't seem all that crowded--line for Pirates was posted at 10 min for most of that time and there was lots of empty space in the walkways.  We ended up starting the line for Jack Sparrow, but by 6:40 it was only us and about 8 more people.  At that point I went up to the Tarzan/Jane meet n greet to check on the line there, and got in line behind the one family that was already waiting.  DH stayed in the Jack Sparrow line but by 7, neither had come out, so DH bailed and joined me in the Tarzan line.  He likes watching the Capt Jack meet n greets more than actually meeting him, so he was ok to miss it (I know...I know...I felt bad).
> 
> We were done with the Tarzan/Jane meet n greet at 7:12 (they didn't come out until like 7:05ish), and then headed over to ride the Haunted Mansion.  We passed the Cadaver Dans on the way and caught the last half of the last song...so that's something!   There was a small crowd listening to them but not very big.
> 
> HM was posted 25 minutes at 7:16.  We entered the first room at 7:22 and were off the ride at 7:37--so, a 5 minute wait instead of 25 minutes .  Carlotta and Broome weren't on the lawn when we got in line, but they were out entertaining guests when we got off the ride.  We immediately got in line for the magic shot with the hearse (7:37), and were done at 7:52.  That was one of the longest lines of the night!  But we enjoyed watching Broome interact with guests while we were waiting.  And bonus, we got Carlotta in the background of our magic shot.
> 
> View attachment 353771
> 
> We then jumped in line for the lantern HM photo--in line at 7:52 and done at 8:01.
> View attachment 353772
> 
> We then got in line for the Hatbox ghost magic shot at 8:01, and were done by 8:04 (that was lucky--this is a one person only shot and there were only 2 people in front of us.  If there's a long line in front of you, this shot could take a *long* time to get, since each individual person will get their own picture)
> View attachment 353773
> 
> Then at 8:04 got in line for the hitchhiking ghosts shot and were done at 8:11.  Side note, there was a *grumpy* family in front of us that was not prepared for the crowds and clearly hadn't made any kind of a plan (all adults too!)...I feel bad for people who pay so much but are so tired or don't plan and just end up being miserable....  But on the other hand, there were some AWESOME costumes, including people dressed as the "goodbye" signs from Small World, and a bunch of HM ghosts, as well as a surprising amount of Russell and Kevin costumes?  It was cool to see.
> View attachment 353774
> 
> Once we were done with the Magic Shots, we headed over to Pirates and got in line at 8:15.  I think it was posted at 10 or 15 minutes?  We were on the boat at 8:28, but some of that was delayed due to interacting with the pirates in the line.  We were off the ride at 8:38, so we headed over to Casey's where I bought the headless horseman straw ornament, then we too some magic shots on Main Street (dancing ghosts!  Which still hasn't shown up, sadly...the non-magic shot picture did, but not the one with the ghosts), and got to the flagpole at 8:50.  We were able to grab a seat on the curb right in front of the flagpole.  There weren't very many people there--maybe 15, including us two?  Plenty of space--it was lovely.  And i appreciated being able to run to the restroom and the firehouse (to pick up my normal SOTMK cards) without having to worry about saving a spot or anything.
> 
> There was no rain or anything so the Headless Horseman trotted down Main street on schedule--that was super neat to see.  Afterwards we were entertained by the Zootopia party patrol and by roaming photopass photographers taking pictures until the parade came.  It reached us at 9:36.  It was our first time seeing this parade and we loved it.   Being right at the flagpole also made for some fun interactions: Flynn Rider loved DH's beard, and (with some prompting) I blew Donald a kiss that he reacted to by being bowled over--it was super cute.
> 
> The CM escorted us back through the bypass starting at 9:52.  We got a two person table right at the railing, but it was pretty far off to the side.  Perfect view of the castle though--we were happy!  The food was ok--the special Halloween desserts were a bust but we liked the cheeseburger spring rolls and the spinach dip and the chocolate covered strawberries.  The ooey gooey toffee pudding I was excited to try but didn't end up caring for very much.  Mostly, it was nice to have a reserved seat and some snacks for the fireworks.  They also gave us a nicely wrapped bag of like 20 ghiradelhi chocolates so that was cool. It did start lightly raining so the fireworks were delayed until 10:40, but I'll be honest, i appreciated the extra time sitting down!
> 
> After the fireworks (which were also awesome!), I booked it to Space Mountain while DH wandered over to watch the Belle and Gaston character meet (he thinks Gaston is funny ).  Space Mountain was posted at 10 minutes but it was a walk on.  I entered the line at 10:54 and was boarding at 10:59.  The darkness was pretty cool but was slightly ruined by some idiot *cough cough* I mean fellow guest on the Peoplemover who turned on the flashlight on their phone.  The rock soundtrack was not very intelligible--seemed pretty generic.  But still fun.  Although walking the exit path, I heard several groups talking who had no idea that there was something special about Space Mountain for the party or that that the something special was the complete darkness.  It wasn't advertised well.
> 
> After Space I met back up with DH and we rode the teacups with the overlay.  That was also basically a walk on--we waited one cycle since we walked up right as one cycle was starting.  That was a fun overlay--I got super dizzy but it was neat.
> 
> After the teacups, we decided to go ahead and meet Belle and Gaston, since their line was really short.  Maybe 5 groups ahead of us?  The characters had just taken a break so I went through the trick or treat trail at Ariel's Grotto 3 times 'cause there was no line, then switched with DH and he did the trick or treat trail there once.  Then the photographer at Gaston's fountain didn't have a wait so we did that photo too.  Then Belle and Gaston came back out so we met them (funny as always ).
> 
> At that point it was 11:40, so we booked it back to the front of the park, doing the Cosmic Ray's ToT trail and the Monster's Inc trail (the CM here was giving out a GIANT handful of candy) on the way, since it was on the way...and ran SMACK dab into the end of the parade.  We managed to cut through and make it to the two pumpkin towers there by the train station for that magic shot at 11:53.View attachment 353796
> 
> Then out to the front of the park for the Headless Horseman magic shot.  We finished with that at 12:04.
> View attachment 353797
> 
> We then headed out to the bus stop, arriving at 12:09, and there was a bus waiting.  We were back at the Boardwalk at 12:26.
> 
> Overall, we had a fantastic experience.  It never felt crowded (well, except for pushing through the end of the second parade to get the picture with the pumpkin towers), and we were able to do everything we wanted to do.  Really the only downside was the crazy heat, but aside from that, we loved it.   We'd definitely do it again.



I remember seeing you at the dessert party, but I didn't know it was you! I remarked to my DH how you and your husband's outfits were so cute. We were dressed as Daisy and Donald Duck and I had a ridiculous huge tutu on. Glad you had fun at the party


----------



## Brandon Routt

Got in a little after 4. Got on pirates,jungle cruise Aladdin mickeys philharmagic little mermaid dumbo barnstormer and got in line for oogie boogie bucket at 639  not to bad so far


----------



## areno79

DH and I attended the 9/16 party, and dressed as Donald and Daisy Duck. It seems like it was a long time ago so hopefully I don't forget too many of the details. 

We had arrived at MK around 4:20 from AKL. Later than I wanted but it worked out because it was so stinking hot out and we were sweating as soon as we got into the sun. We walked through the bypass, got our treat bags, and stopped at Tomorrowland Terrace to pick up our lanyards for the dessert party. We stopped for a couple of photopass pics in front of the castle in our costumes, which in hindsight was a good idea because the night wore on we got sweatier and more tired and didn't get any of the special magic shots I wanted to get 
We stopped and got the churro ice cream sandwich since we had snack credits to use. It was sadly not very good and we ended up throwing it out. The ice cream melted almost immediately and the churros were hard. I was glad we hadn't spent money on it and that we had the dessert party planned.
We had a FP for Big Thunder Mountain, and for the first time ever got to ride in the front row. It was even cooler that there was only one other group of young girls way back in the end of our train. I'm not sure why since there were people waiting in line, but it was a neat experience. We walked over to Fantasyland and got in our FP for 7DMT, then our last FP for Peter Pan. 
Around 6pm, we went over to CHH for dinner. It was nice to relax upstairs and eat in a relatively quiet space. After dinner we headed over to Storybook Circus to get in the Donald and Daisy Duck M&G line. We got there around 6:30 and were I think 7th in line, and the line quickly filled up after us. The ducks came out promptly at 7pm. We were finished with them by 7:10. We did a little shopping and got our special MNSSHP souvenirs at the Big Top store. Then we walked over to Tomorrowland and did Buzz Lightyear twice walk on. We considered trick or treating but all of the lines seemed very busy and we don't really eat candy so we skipped it. DH couldn't get over how busy the party was. 
We went over to Main Street to pick up the Stitch pin (since they didn't have it at the other store), and on the way stopped at the popcorn cart near the castle and got our Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket. Did a little shopping, then walked back over to Tomorrowland Terrace to get in line for the dessert party. We wanted to grab a table and then go to the parade viewing area. 
This is where it fell off the rails a bit. There was one CM named Michelle trying to keep everything straight until another newer CM came along and confused every checking in for the Plaza party with people checking in for the Terrace party. It was a tense few minutes with some people being seated before others in front of them in line and was generally very disorganized. One of the other CM's was taking a group to the parade viewing area so I sent DH with them to secure us a good spot, while I stayed behind to get us a table. Once I finally got us a table, another CM led me and 3 other groups to the parade viewing area. DH and I had the perfect spot right in front of the flagpole looking down Main Street. The viewing area itself was very uncrowded, which was great. 
The parade came along right around 9:35-ish. We loved seeing Donald and Daisy pass by in the float; they were so excited to see us dressed up in our costumes and were very interactive. After the parade, a CM walked all of us back through the bypass to the Terrace for the dessert party. 
The desserts were just okay, but DH and I loved the cheeseburger spring rolls and spinach dip. We ate quite a bit of that and waited for the fireworks to start as they were delayed due to a light rain. It was nice to sit and relax. 
The fireworks eventually started and were great. We really enjoyed them and seeing them from the Terrace was relaxing and enjoyable. After the fireworks, we made our way over to meet Stitch. The line was fairly long and we waited a good 30-40 minutes. We hightailed it over to Liberty Square (stopping in Fantasyland for the Tangled Lantern shot), and got in our ride on Haunted Mansion. We left the park right after midnight and got a bus fairly quickly to AKL. 

All in all it was a good party, but very busy for any of the party-specific meet and greets or events. Ride lines weren't bad but even magic shot lines were busy so we ended up skipping them. DH was disappointed in how busy it was. We loved seeing all of the creative costumes everyone came up with. We were both glad we'd done the dessert party for the parade viewing and fireworks viewing, although we didn't understand why they were still struggling with the setup since they've already done several parties.


----------



## Cluelyss

billyjobobb said:


> Were here right now and today was our first park day but we have party tickets oct 2 and 5th. Thanks to everyone here I went into the park and was able to buy 5 of the 6 pins. They confirmed that Stitch sold out. There are still 3 more parties so I’m so glad we got them already just Incase. You guys rock!


Is this the pin that’s sold out??


----------



## RolloTomasi

At the party now and crowds seem pretty light. I’m over in Tomorrowland so the rest of the park may be busier but so far so good.


----------



## dthogue

I'm traveling solo and attending the party on 10/21.  Looking for suggestions on where to watch the fireworks without huge crowds


----------



## Erik the Red

Oh cool !!!

What do you do with the pins?

Just look at them?


----------



## SimplyTink

Araminta18 said:


> Overall, we had a fantastic experience.


Really appreciate the time you took to review your party and really LOVE your outfits!!


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> DH and I attended the 9/16 Tomorrowland Terrace dessert party.
> 
> Donald and Daisy Duck M&G line. 6:30 and finished by 7:10.
> 
> Picked up Stitch Pin.
> 
> The parade came along right around 9:34.
> 
> Meet Stitch. The line was fairly long and we waited a good 30-40 minutes.
> 
> Fantasyland for the Tangled Lantern photo.


Awesome report!  Where did you pick up the Stitch pin?  Do you remember when you got in Stitch's line and what time you were done?  I think you are the first to report about the Tangle Lantern photo prop, where in Fantasyland was this?
At your dessert party the other guests were not invited to the parade location?
Agree, by now they should know how to works things out.  
Thanks so much for your amazing report!


----------



## Haley R

Erik the Red said:


> Oh cool !!!
> 
> What do you do with the pins?
> 
> Just look at them?


I put my pins on a bulletin board at home.


----------



## areno79

FoxC63 said:


> Awesome report!  Where did you pick up the Stitch pin?  Do you remember when you got in Stitch's line and what time you were done?  I think you are the first to report about the Tangle Lantern photo prop, where in Fantasyland was this?
> At your dessert party the other guests were not invited to the parade location?
> Agree, by now they should know how to works things out.
> Thanks so much for your amazing report!


Thanks! I was trying to remember all of the details and hope I didn't forget anything 
The Stitch pin was only for sale at the Emporium on Main Street; they didn't sell it at the store in Storybook Circus.
I got in Stitch's line right after the fireworks (which were delayed), so we got there around 11pm, I'd guess? We were finished around 11:35.
The Tangled Lantern photo was in its normal spot in Fantasyland in front of the Tangled restrooms.
It didn't appear that other dessert party guests were invited to parade viewing.
Let me know if you have any other questions


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> Thanks! I was trying to remember all of the details and hope I didn't forget anything
> The Stitch pin was only for sale at the Emporium on Main Street; they didn't sell it at the store in Storybook Circus.
> I got in Stitch's line right after the fireworks (which were delayed), so we got there around 11pm, I'd guess? We were finished around 11:35.
> The Tangled Lantern photo was in its normal spot in Fantasyland in front of the Tangled restrooms.
> It didn't appear that other dessert party guests were invited to parade viewing.
> Let me know if you have any other questions


YOU ARE AWESOME!!!  Has anyone told you that lately?!


----------



## Araminta18

trishadono said:


> I am so jealous! Our lantern head picture from the 18th still hasn't shown up. UGH


UGH indeed!  Did you email the photopass people?  I did about our missing dancing ghosts shot...no response yet but they did say allow 7-10 days for a response...



FoxC63 said:


> Awesome report and thanks for including the Character time frame for Tarzan and friends!  You look so beautiful in your Mary Poppins dress makes me want to buy it!  Love the awesome photos too!


aw, thank you!  



FoxC63 said:


> I will add some posted at their party others were asked if they would like to attend the parade though these past parties not a single word has been mentioned.


If you had parade viewing you got a blue dot on your lanyard with a P written on it, and they were definitely checking before they let us in to the parade viewing.  



areno79 said:


> I remember seeing you at the dessert party, but I didn't know it was you! I remarked to my DH how you and your husband's outfits were so cute. We were dressed as Daisy and Donald Duck and I had a ridiculous huge tutu on. Glad you had fun at the party


Thank you!   Oh hey!  I remember you guys too--I loved your costumes!!  They seemed really fun   Glad you had some fun interactions with Donald and Daisy in the parade--that viewing was amazing, if just for that reason.  I agree about the disorganized aspect of the dessert party though--they should definitely have this down by now, especially since it's not even the parade viewing that's giving them trouble, just the normal dessert party part.


----------



## billyjobobb

Cluelyss said:


> Is this the pin that’s sold out??
> View attachment 354047


that is the one!


----------



## FoxC63

billyjobobb said:


> that is the one!



Sold out at which location?


----------



## areno79

Here's a pic of me and DH with Donald and Daisy


----------



## FoxC63

areno79 said:


> Here's a pic of me and DH with Donald and Daisy


OMG! You two look amazing!  Pure sugar!!!


----------



## Araminta18

areno79 said:


> Here's a pic of me and DH with Donald and Daisy



That's so cute!!


----------



## billyjobobb

FoxC63 said:


> Sold out at which location?


I bought the pins at the emporium. Asked at pintraders in Frontierland and the guy that only sells pins told me they were all sold out and 2 others were low but I bought them and didn’t notice which he was talking about.


----------



## jriveiro724

Quick Question: Do the Gravediggers have an actual line or are the roaming? If so, do they tend to have a long line and when should I line up? We got Gravedigger tees so we got to meet them! Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

jriveiro724 said:


> Quick Question: Do the Gravediggers have an actual line or are the roaming? If so, do they tend to have a long line and when should I line up? We got Gravedigger tees so we got to meet them! Thanks!



Yes actual M&G line, they start at 7pm.  Get in line no later 6:30/6:45 across from the Diamond Horseshoe.


----------



## momto3boysillbe

We met them tonight. Lots of fun! We got in line around 7ish and only waited 5-10 min. 


jriveiro724 said:


> Quick Question: Do the Gravediggers have an actual line or are the roaming? If so, do they tend to have a long line and when should I line up? We got Gravedigger tees so we got to meet them! Thanks!


----------



## FoxC63

jriveiro724 said:


> Quick Question: Do the Gravediggers have an actual line or are the roaming? If so, do they tend to have a long line and when should I line up? We got Gravedigger tees so we got to meet them! Thanks!





momto3boysillbe said:


> We met them tonight. Lots of fun! We got in line around 7ish and only waited 5-10 min.



Is this their location?  What is the crowd level at your party?  From earlier reports it sounds low.  Thanks!


----------



## momto3boysillbe

FoxC63 said:


> Is this their location?  What is the crowd level at your party?  From earlier reports it sounds low.  Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 354082


Yes that’s the right location. I’m not sure about the crowd level. Seems like lots of people to me but I don’t think it’s packed. We are in line for Pooh now.


----------



## FoxC63

momto3boysillbe said:


> Yes that’s the right location. I’m not sure about the crowd level. Seems like lots of people to me but I don’t think it’s packed. We are in line for Pooh now.



What time did you get in line?  Can you also post what time you were done.  Thank you! 

It's 11:14pm now.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

From 4pm to closing I did...

Philharmagic
Laugh floor
Buzz lightyear
Space mountain 
Big thunder mountain 
Peter Pan 
Small World
Pirates of the Caribbean 
Haunted mansion 

Got photos with Mickey Minnie Donald Goofy.

Got tons of candy too much in fact.

Saw all the Halloween shows; parade, fireworks, and Hocus Pocus.

Did I regret what i did to my feet the next day?  Yes, yes I did.  However coming into the park at 4 it’s all and I mean all doable as long as you don’t think your going to take photos with everyone or ride every ride...

I’m also taking notes as my baby will be with by my next Halloween party ;D


----------



## CampbellzSoup

FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get in line?  Can you also post what time you were done.  Thank you!
> 
> It's 11:14pm now.



Ugh I missed that photo op but they had pretty decent lines.  To me by far outside of Jack Moana had the longes lines, by far

Which is so funny because when she was in Hollywood studios her wait times were 5 minutes!


----------



## momto3boysillbe

FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get in line?  Can you also post what time you were done.  Thank you!
> 
> It's 11:14pm now.


We got in line for Pooh after fireworks. It was about 10:45 and were done about 40 min later. That was with a break for them.


----------



## Best Aunt

jriveiro724 said:


> Quick Question: Do the Gravediggers have an actual line or are the roaming? If so, do they tend to have a long line and when should I line up? We got Gravedigger tees so we got to meet them! Thanks!



At the first party, the Gravediggers were next to the big pumpkin which was next to the water, across from the Frontierland Shootin Arcade.  I think there were only 1 or 2 families in front of me (and that party was sold out).  This was not at the beginning of the party, although I can't remember exactly when it was.  I left the park during the second parade, so it was definitely sometime before that!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

CampbellzSoup said:


> From 4pm to closing I did...
> 
> Philharmagic
> Laugh floor
> Buzz lightyear
> Space mountain
> Big thunder mountain
> Peter Pan
> Small World
> Pirates of the Caribbean
> Haunted mansion
> 
> Got photos with Mickey Minnie Donald Goofy.
> 
> Got tons of candy too much in fact.
> 
> Saw all the Halloween shows; parade, fireworks, and Hocus Pocus.
> 
> Did I regret what i did to my feet the next day?  Yes, yes I did.  However coming into the park at 4 it’s all and I mean all doable as long as you don’t think your going to take photos with everyone or ride every ride...
> 
> I’m also taking notes as my baby will be with by my next Halloween party ;D


 Love the feet comment!!!!


----------



## amyadams1020

What time are people lining up for Moana? We have FP at Haunted Mansion from 3:40-4:40 and Sp,ash from 4:45-5:45. I also have 2 teens and my mom with us. Is it frowned upon to tag team with older kids?


----------



## Sparkly

We lined up for Moana around half past 5 and met her around 6:45pm. We had time to do that and enjoy a dole whip with pineapple upside down cake before the party started proper


----------



## AndreaDM

I just got my Travelzoo weekly Top 20 deals email and the MNSSHP is one of them. It surprised me to see it on there since they don't seem to have a problem selling tickets! Listed as saving 20% off gate price, so for anyone planning to go who hasn't yet bought tickets, it might be worth checking out!


----------



## abnihon

What are the latest reports on Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket?
Is it something I need to line up for before 7?
Or have supplies been plentiful and lines reasonable later in the party?


----------



## publix subs

abnihon said:


> What are the latest reports on Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket?
> Is it something I need to line up for before 7?
> Or have supplies been plentiful and lines reasonable later in the party?


they told us they've been selling out in the first 20 minutes, but we saw lines all night with an abundance of stock.


----------



## Haley R

publix subs said:


> they told us they've been selling out in the first 20 minutes, but we saw lines all night with an abundance of stock.


I think they were only selling out at the first couple of parties.


----------



## publix subs

Haley R said:


> I think they were only selling out at the first couple of parties.


i was just sad that AK didn't have the green apple steins in stock last weekend


----------



## loveWDWalways

Did anyone else who went to MNSSHP yesterday not receive most of their Magic Shots? The majority of mine are missing when I checked on the app. I know from previous years’ threads people have reported the same, but I just thought I’d check in about yesterday in particular. TIA!

(I will be back later to post my thoughts on the party).


----------



## Haley R

publix subs said:


> i was just sad that AK didn't have the green apple steins in stock last weekend


WHAT?! I wanted to get one at the end of October. If they are out of that and both popcorn buckets I won't be a happy camper.


----------



## adelaster

Haley R said:


> WHAT?! I wanted to get one at the end of October. If they are out of that and both popcorn buckets I won't be a happy camper.



I will definitely be dialoguing with someone if they are sold out of many things in late October. The last few parties have the highest prices- it would absolutely be a guest experience planning  issue for them not to be reasonably stocked.


----------



## AngP

Went to the party last night and had a great time. Did not have to wait long for many things. Got there around 4:05 and went through the empty AP line because the Halloween lines were full. picked up my wristband in city hall which was empty. Went through the bypass. The rest is the timeline 

4:20 FP Space Mountain 
4:40Dinner at Skipper Canteen. 
5:20 FP BTMRR 
walked around for a bit 
6:40 lined up for Minnie 3rd in line came out exactly at 7pm done by 7:08 
Walked by Vampirina Dance party, cute atmosphere. Kids were enjoying it. 
Walk on Dumbo 
7:30 Space Mountain 15 min wait 
Walk on People mover 
Walk on The Little Mermaid 
Took photo in front of little mermaid 
8:30 Seven Dwarves ride said 35 mins was about just that. 
9:15 Seven Dwarves photo 20 minute wait; if that. (I was shocked how empty the tent was. They said 40 minute wait, I figured I try my luck since the first parade was going on. It was two and half hours at 6:40!) 
Walked over to Frontierland sat in the rockin chairs for 20 minutes until the start of fireworks. Once they started moved up to the river fence. Empty and amazing views! 
10:30 walked on Splash Mountain completely empty and had my own car. 
10:50 got a spot across from Pecos Bill      Front row on the floor. 
11:40 hitchhiking ghosts photo (only two people in line) 
11:50 Tea cups walk on 
12:10 Headless Horsemen photo at exit. Waited two minutes. 

I was solo so I was able to go with the flow. At certain points I felt areas were congested and just went a different direction. I trick or treated later in the evening because I didn’t want to carry candy and it was hot. They were giving out two handfuls; my bag was overflowing. I enjoyed looking at all the costumes and everyone being festive!


----------



## dachsie

IceQueen182 said:


> What time do you recommend lining up (assuming they keep coming out at 6:35)?  We weren't planning to do character meets on 10/5, but DD saw a picture of Pooh & Gang in their costumes and changed her mind.  Thanks!


I got there at 5:55 and was about 10th in line


----------



## dachsie

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Kind of worried about @dachsie... they were live reporting, with some comments about the heat, but haven’t been on since 8:30 yesterday!  Hope you had a fun night and are just sleeping in!


Oh sorry. Yes it was fun but my feet were hurting so bad. After HM I went ToT for my applesauce and then sat outside Pecks Bills. As soon as HH went by I went inside to eat - hades nachos which were good. Then headed to front of park to leave. I hurt so bad after 2.5 days I had to rent a scooter at Epcot on Monday. Lol. Will give a 9/25 report later but everything was walk-in for that except 7DMT


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

I'm sorry I am sure that has been covered - but what is the bypass I keep seeing people refer too?

This will be our 1st party - we plan to arrive shortly after 4pm.  Once we go through security - where do we have to go to get our party bands?  Once we have collected those are we all set for the night?

Thanks!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Wes1stTrip2016 said:


> I'm sorry I am sure that has been covered - but what is the bypass I keep seeing people refer too?
> 
> This will be our 1st party - we plan to arrive shortly after 4pm.  Once we go through security - where do we have to go to get our party bands?  Once we have collected those are we all set for the night?
> 
> Thanks!



Crude aerial and labeling, but it’s the pink line below that “bypasses” Main Street.  It is technically back-stage but is lightly themed so it’s not overly backstage feeling.  This is generally where the push you towards when entering for MNSSHP. 

The bypass is also often open on a regular park night right after fireworks - it’s a good option if trying to avoid Main Street Post-Fireworks chaos.


----------



## sam_rogers

Just thought I'd put my thoughts on about last night's party. Most rides were pretty easy to get on. The longest dh and I queued was for about 15 mins for space mountain but I know sdmt had a longer wait. Trick and treat lines eased off after the first hour. We didn't queue for any character photos but from what I could see queues also seemed to ease off after a few hours too. That being said I will say that we haven't been to a party for a few years and there seemed to be a lot more people that we've experienced before but we just noticed it in the way that there was a lot of people traffic around the parks.
Dh and I were the couple in the jurassic park outfits with the dinosaur on our backpack in case anyone saw us!


----------



## Mouseketeers4

AndreaDM said:


> I just got my Travelzoo weekly Top 20 deals email and the MNSSHP is one of them. It surprised me to see it on there since they don't seem to have a problem selling tickets! Listed as saving 20% off gate price, so for anyone planning to go who hasn't yet bought tickets, it might be worth checking out!



Have you bought tickets through them before?  I've never used Travelzoo before, so just checking to make sure it's totally legit.  It would save us almost $40 more than the AP discount through Disney.  I'll take every bit of savings I can get!


----------



## Brandon Routt

abnihon said:


> What are the latest reports on Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket?
> Is it something I need to line up for before 7?
> Or have supplies been plentiful and lines reasonable later in the party?


I got mine yesterday right at 7. I was the only one wringing to get it


----------



## Brandon Routt

Brandon Routt said:


> I got mine yesterday right at 7. I was the only one waiting to get it


----------



## dachsie

dthogue said:


> I'm traveling solo and attending the party on 10/21.  Looking for suggestions on where to watch the fireworks without huge crowds


I watched them behind the castle near Pinocchio Village Haus and it was no packed at all. And it was 360


----------



## dachsie

publix subs said:


> i was just sad that AK didn't have the green apple steins in stock last weekend


I bought 2 there on Friday night. And they were less expensive than at MK which made no sense to me


----------



## dachsie

dachsie said:


> Oh sorry. Yes it was fun but my feet were hurting so bad. After HM I went ToT for my applesauce and then sat outside Pecks Bills. As soon as HH went by I went inside to eat - hades nachos which were good. Then headed to front of park to leave. I hurt so bad after 2.5 days I had to rent a scooter at Epcot on Monday. Lol. Will give a 9/25 report later but everything was walk-in for that except 7DMT


I forgot to mention on my way for applesauce I did the gravediggers. Took maybe 10 mins it was before the parade like around 830ish


----------



## PanamaMike

I am looking for help to get the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Halloween party card (available at the Main St. Firehall).
If any of you attending upcoming party nights would be willing to assist me, please send me a PM with your address and I will mail you a SASE.
It will take only a couple minutes of your time and won't cost you anything.
Thank you.

Michael


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’ve never been, so I’m really struggling with understanding views. From what you said, it sounds like it is possible to see the parade from the garden. I don’t particularly care about having the greatest front-and-centre view - I would much rather be somewhere that is not too crowded. Would you recommend the party viewing area for the parade? It sounds like it could be the answer to my problem.



Sorry, PIC HEAVY post. 

Hey, so... sorry for the delay in responding more fully. 

Here's a better explanation.  The Plaza Garden East (the reserved area for the Plaza Garden Dessert Party) is the garden with the star below.  If we want to believe Google Maps distance accuracy... it is roughly 16-18 feet from the Main Street curb to the closest spot in the Garden.  That's what that little yellow line is below - and it approximately where we positioned ourselves in the garden for the parade.  The garden has an ever so slight higher elevation than the sidewalk. 



We arrived in the garden approx 9:20pm.  This was the scene in the garden at 9:24pm.  On this night, there were three others next to me that had a similar idea of viewing the parade, but the rest of the garden was all but empty, minus a few people just hanging around.  I suspect this could be YMMV on any given night. 


First sign of the parade at 9:32pm.  I am 6 ft and my phone was held generally around my head level for these shots.  You can see, it's just an 'ok' view, not great... not terrible.  You have a lot of bodies on the sidewalk between you and the parade route. 



9:33pm.  You can notice how the oh-so-slight elevation change in the garden helps here. 


Not so good for street level characters and performers.  You're only getting glimpses in between people.  



9:34pm.  This view is good enough for me, but won't be good enough for many. 


9:38pm


9:40pm. 


The view to my left looking towards Main Street. 


Last year, we watched the first parade from this same vantage point and the second parade from a curb-side spot in Frontierland.  We considered the second parade the "real viewing" so did not mind the inferior viewing of the first parade from here.  This year we got distracted doing other things and didn't make it to our "real viewing" of the second parade, but that was OK with the flow on this given night. 

So... pros are we didn't wait for a space at all.  Just walked into the garden not very long before the parade arrived.  Cons are inferior viewing behind a deep sidewalk crowd. 

Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## dachsie

Argh. I just was typing my party report and the dang iPad said was problem with page and refreshed and I lost it.  I will do it Sunday when I get home on my outer. I am not trying that again


----------



## IheartRapunzel

FoxC63 said:


> How exciting, what costume?


Rapunzel


----------



## IheartRapunzel

AngiTN said:


> Well, hopefully, it's as Rapunzel!
> What date? We are going 10/9
> 
> 
> I always look for a pass through. They will close it off and then let people move over and fill it in, usually the one nearest to the shooting gallery area


Absolutely Rapunzel! I got the crown and a pascal too! I’ll be at the party October 5th


----------



## dachsie

THis was my candy haul for the two parties. I got twice as much at the second party as the first as left early.

Candy

2 applesauce

11 peanut m&m

13 plain m&m

2 peanut butter m&m

5 caramel m&m

2 full size caramel m&m

3 malteaser

4 wild berry skittles

3 sour skittles

10 reg skittles

3 fun size milky ways

4 reg mini milky ways

2 dark Milky Way

1 milk chocolate dove square

1 caramel dove square

1 dark chocolate mint dove square

15 dove bars

4 3 musketeer fun size

1 snicker fun size

9 snicker minis

6 snicker crisper

5 peanut butter snickers

7 Twix minis

2 dark Twix fun size

2 white Twix fun size

4 life saver gummies rings

9 life saver gummies

10 starburst

1 Mickey fun pop sucker

When we got out of Philharmagic there was a CM with two pumpkin buckets. You drew out a card on one that either said trick or treat and the other had the suckers. I got trick which said make a scary face so I did. And got the sucker. Lol


----------



## Cluelyss

AngP said:


> Went to the party last night and had a great time. Did not have to wait long for many things. Got there around 4:05 and went through the empty AP line because the Halloween lines were full. picked up my wristband in city hall which was empty. Went through the bypass. The rest is the timeline
> 
> 4:20 FP Space Mountain
> 4:40Dinner at Skipper Canteen.
> 5:20 FP BTMRR
> walked around for a bit
> 6:40 lined up for Minnie 3rd in line came out exactly at 7pm done by 7:08
> Walked by Vampirina Dance party, cute atmosphere. Kids were enjoying it.
> Walk on Dumbo
> 7:30 Space Mountain 15 min wait
> Walk on People mover
> Walk on The Little Mermaid
> Took photo in front of little mermaid
> 8:30 Seven Dwarves ride said 35 mins was about just that.
> 9:15 Seven Dwarves photo 20 minute wait; if that. (I was shocked how empty the tent was. They said 40 minute wait, I figured I try my luck since the first parade was going on. It was two and half hours at 6:40!)
> Walked over to Frontierland sat in the rockin chairs for 20 minutes until the start of fireworks. Once they started moved up to the river fence. Empty and amazing views!
> 10:30 walked on Splash Mountain completely empty and had my own car.
> 10:50 got a spot across from Pecos Bill      Front row on the floor.
> 11:40 hitchhiking ghosts photo (only two people in line)
> 11:50 Tea cups walk on
> 12:10 Headless Horsemen photo at exit. Waited two minutes.
> 
> I was solo so I was able to go with the flow. At certain points I felt areas were congested and just went a different direction. I trick or treated later in the evening because I didn’t want to carry candy and it was hot. They were giving out two handfuls; my bag was overflowing. I enjoyed looking at all the costumes and everyone being festive!


Thanks for the great report!! I’m going solo tomorrow and hope I’m half as successful!

Quick question - what was the photo outside LM this year? I can’t recall it being discussed yet.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the great report!! I’m going solo tomorrow and hope I’m half as successful!
> 
> Quick question - what was the photo outside LM this year? I can’t recall it being discussed yet.



Oh fun!  I think I remember you debating the solo trip earlier this year. Glad you stuck to it.  Have fun!


----------



## AngP

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks for the great report!! I’m going solo tomorrow and hope I’m half as successful!
> 
> Quick question - what was the photo outside LM this year? I can’t recall it being discussed yet.



The photo outside Little Mermaid is just a photo in front of the ride. I asked if he had magic shots and he said no.


----------



## AngiTN

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Sorry, PIC HEAVY post.
> 
> Hey, so... sorry for the delay in responding more fully.
> 
> Here's a better explanation.  The Plaza Garden East (the reserved area for the Plaza Garden Dessert Party) is the garden with the star below.  If we want to believe Google Maps distance accuracy... it is roughly 16-18 feet from the Main Street curb to the closest spot in the Garden.  That's what that little yellow line is below - and it approximately where we positioned ourselves in the garden for the parade.  The garden has an ever so slight higher elevation than the sidewalk.
> Not so good for street level characters and performers.  You're only getting glimpses in between people.
> View attachment 354325
> So... pros are we didn't wait for a space at all.  Just walked into the garden not very long before the parade arrived.  Cons are inferior viewing behind a deep sidewalk crowd.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions.


The biggest issue about missing the street level parade by standing back in the garden (for those who haven't been/seen it) you miss the gravediggers, which are probably the highlight of the Halloween parade, just behind the Headless Horseman. You really should consider them not to be missed so it's worth whatever effort you can muster to see them, be it a better spot for the first parade if that's the only one you'll be there for or stay around for the 2nd parade too. Just to throw that out there


----------



## jsmla

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Have you bought tickets through them before?  I've never used Travelzoo before, so just checking to make sure it's totally legit.  It would save us almost $40 more than the AP discount through Disney.  I'll take every bit of savings I can get!



Not for MNSSHP but I've used Travelzoo many times for hotels in NOLA without any problems.


----------



## AndreaDM

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Have you bought tickets through them before?  I've never used Travelzoo before, so just checking to make sure it's totally legit.  It would save us almost $40 more than the AP discount through Disney.  I'll take every bit of savings I can get!



I have not bought any Disney related tickets through Travelzoo but have used that site a number of times for other trips without any problems. We are going to Germany in Nov. with a deal I found on Travelzoo.


----------



## Mouseketeers4

jsmla said:


> Not for MNSSHP but I've used Travelzoo many times for hotels in NOLA without any problems.





AndreaDM said:


> I have not bought any Disney related tickets through Travelzoo but have used that site a number of times for other trips without any problems. We are going to Germany in Nov. with a deal I found on Travelzoo.



Thank you!

Update:  Went to place the order and the added fees at the end actually make it more expensive than buying through Disney.


----------



## Cluelyss

AngP said:


> The photo outside Little Mermaid is just a photo in front of the ride. I asked if he had magic shots and he said no.


Thanks! And super cute costume, btw!!

So are they not doing a photo by the wall to the right of LM this year? Anyone know? In the past they’ve had the skeleton dance and floating HM busts there?


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Oh fun!  I think I remember you debating the solo trip earlier this year. Glad you stuck to it.  Have fun!


Than you! I was debating and bit the bullet! I think it was your comment that pushed me over the edge...saying you’d never be happy sitting in the room knowing the party was going on...and you’re right! LOL


----------



## AndreaDM

Mouseketeers4 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Update:  Went to place the order and the added fees at the end actually make it more expensive than buying through Disney.



I wondered if that wouldn't be the case, didn't think Disney discounted anything!


----------



## AngP

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks! And super cute costume, btw!!
> 
> So are they not doing a photo by the wall to the right of LM this year? Anyone know? In the past they’ve had the skeleton dance and floating HM busts there?



Thank you! They are doing LM and Eric photo across the way. I did not see the skeleton photo this year. I did it last year. I thought I read in a post waaay back they were not doing it this year, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TheNameless

My wife and I, went to the 09/21 MNSSHP event (Friday night). We got there at 5:30, just in time for our BOG 5:45 reservation. The BOG meal was amazing, and we got to sit in the west wing, by the photo of the beast. My wife loved it. We finished our dinner and met Beast by 7 pm for the official event. We then met Donald and Daisy. We had a 40 minute wait to meet them, but they were great, and it was great getting pics with both of them together.

Then we started to get into a trick-r-treat line, and were told we were cutting into a line. We then saw the line was like another 50 people farther than we thought. We decide to ride the under the sea ride (walkon) and then walk to the dessert party. On the way to the dessert party, we went through trick-r-treat lines in tomorrow land, with little to no waits. The cm's by the monsters inc area were yelling candy all night long to get people to join the line there. It really was amazing seeing the variance in lines for the different trick-r-treat locations.

We then went to the dessert party and really enjoyed all the food but the cheeseburger spring rolls were our favorites.
We had booked the dessert party when it still included the parade viewing spot. So when we were full, we asked cast member to escort us to the flag pole to watch the parade. The parade location was perfect! (attaching photo of parade from our spot)

After the parade, we walked through the shops and then went to reserved garden party spot for fireworks. After the fireworks we explored the parks some and road BTMRR. We also got the light up tangled photo op. And of course we did enough trick-r-treat stops to fill our bags.

The park definitely felt crowded, but we had done the DAH party the night before so rides were not super important, and we just wanted to experience the Halloween stuff (fireworks  & parade).


----------



## DisFam4

We also did the 9/21 party, myself DW and DD20 (I will try to be as specific as I can on some times, memory is a little fuzzy on some).  We got to the park right around 4:00 and it took less than 5 minutes to scan in and get our bands. We went to get our SOTMK cards and shop in the Emporium for a few minutes ( @FoxC63 we were told that the Stitch pin is sold out from CM's at Emporium, Frontierland and also the Big Top). We then went back to the bypass for our bags and starter candy, did a couple prop photos with very minimal wait (2-3 minutes each) 4:14 and 4:18.

We then hung around in Tomorrowland for awhile and tried the Candy Corn Milkshake because DD and I were hoping against hope that it would taste like candy corn.... It didn't sadly. While it was an OK shake, it was not worth the extra expense for a plain vanilla (orange colored) shake with a little cotton candy and a tasteless marshmallow.  We then did SM, PM and then Buzz (5:23) before walking over to the Big Top Tent to look at that merchandise. Walked over to Pecos Bill for Hades Nachos as they were selling them already at 6pm but not the worms and dirt....

6:49-6:54 Hitchhiking ghost photo
6:59 ToT Country Bear Jamboree - very short line
7:01 Cadaver Dans
7:19-7:24 Grave Digger photo (went immediately at last song from Cadaver Dan)
7:35-7:48 POTC, thought the "overlay" was meh... but love that ride anyway!
7:49-8:10? ToT @ Pirates? (not really Pirates, but the tables across the street from Pirates), Splash, Tom Sawyer and Country Bear again.
At this point DW and DD went toward the hub to stake out a spot for Hocus and I waited on line at the popcorn cart in front of LTT for Oogy Boogy.  Took less than 5 minutes and they had a bunch there. Then went to watch HP on the street in the hub just on the other side of the Frontierland bridge.  Very crowded but we were able to see everything fine. We then made our way back to Frontierland and staked out a spot across from LTT so we could head to HM right after the parade.  Let me tell you what.... IT WAS CROWDED!  First parade, 20 minutes before start and it was already 4-5 deep for as far as i could see around LTT. We were right next to a bypass that would close for the parade so we ended up with front row, but unless you got there early you were deep in the crowd there.  LOVED the parade, HH then Grave Diggers were fantastic!
9:40? ToT CHH - smallish line that went fast
9:48-9:53 - Buggy Magic shot in front of HM - then watched Madame XXX and Butler Broome interact with the crowd
10:00-10:10 ToT - Pinocchio and PhilharMagic then grabbed a seat on a rock behind the castle for the fireworks.  Love the view from here, and while it is not perfect with having the Castle framed in front of you with the fireworks going off around it, I will gladly trade the lack of crowding and shoving for the 360 degree view this spot gives you.
*10:30* - went straight to *Pooh M&G* and were told *45 minutes* and the line looked about right for that (we passed for now)
10:31 - ToT at Cosmic, Monsters Inc and CoP (Space is still down and has been for awhile)
10:50 - Watched the Tea Cup overlay, probably the best of the bunch....
*10:58 - 7D M&G* - told ~30ish minutes, but there were not a lot there (looked more like *15-20 mins*) so we decided to go. After 1 pic they went on break, 3 mins later a CM came out and said that Dopey had something in his eye and they weren't sure how long Snow White needed to get it out.... We decided that with ~20 lbs of candy, Space still down and nothing left to "must do" we would wait it out, sitting on the carpet of course, lol. The CM's were great, they played Disney trivia giving out pieces of candy to those that answered correctly. Every few minutes some in line would leave, making us ~5 in line when they finally returned at 11:25. Got our pic at 11:31!  I am a huge 7D fan and wanted this photo (and Pooh as you will see from below pic) but we all decided that we wouldn't wait more than ~20-30 min for pics, so getting this one made me happy!
11:32 - Look on app to see that SM IS UP!!!!!  We beeline over there to see a 10 min wait on the board and DD and I rush in and we are done at 11:46, where it is now a good ~30 min wait it looks like.  Before we went on we were both thinking "eh" about the "overlay", but we really LOVED it - pitch black and blasting music made for a real fun ride that I was really surprised at.

We decided earlier at ~10:45 that we had more than enough candy than we could handle so we passed on any more ToT for the evening. *Biggest piece of advise for everyone: Wait till later to ToT.* The lines were very long from 7pm-~8:30ish, but after 9 or so they were very short and at 10:30 they were complete walk-throughs with no wait at all!

We then headed for the exit via Starbucks for the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake to take back to the room. Others have said was very sweet and of which my DD stated "Holy cow, that is the SWEETEST thing I have ever eaten!" She did manage to finish it the next day though....

We did get the HH Magic Shot at 12:15. A little bit of advise here - there are 3 photographers doing this, the 2 on either end had lines because they were closest to the exits, the one in the middle had no line and ALSO has the best angle of the Train Station being dead on center.  Got on the bus back to resort after a short 5 min wait.

All in all we had a lot of fun and did just about everything we wanted to do : HP, Parade, FW, POTC, SM, ToT, Cadaver, Grave Digger & 7D M&G and ate the specials we wanted. The only thing we missed was the Pooh M&G, but I preferred the 7D over that one so I am happy!  So while we thoroughly enjoyed the party, unless Disney changes the # of people or the crowding in some way shape or form, this is probably a one and done for us.  It really was VERY crowded and unless you had a plan all set before you went, you would not get to do what you hoped to do, imo.


----------



## Haley R

DisFam4 said:


> We also did the 9/21 party, myself DW and DD20 (I will try to be as specific as I can on some times, memory is a little fuzzy on some).  We got to the park right around 4:00 and it took less than 5 minutes to scan in and get our bands. We went to get our SOTMK cards and shop in the Emporium for a few minutes ( @FoxC63 we were told that the Stitch pin is sold out from CM's at Emporium, Frontierland and also the Big Top). We then went back to the bypass for our bags and starter candy, did a couple prop photos with very minimal wait (2-3 minutes each) 4:14 and 4:18.
> 
> We then hung around in Tomorrowland for awhile and tried the Candy Corn Milkshake because DD and I were hoping against hope that it would taste like candy corn.... It didn't sadly. While it was an OK shake, it was not worth the extra expense for a plain vanilla (orange colored) shake with a little cotton candy and a tasteless marshmallow.  We then did SM, PM and then Buzz (5;23) before walking over to the Big Top Tent to look at that merchandise. Walked over to Pecos Bill for Hades Nachos as they were selling them already at 6pm but not the worms and dirt....
> 
> 6:49-6:54 Hitchhiking ghost photo
> 6:59 ToT Country Bear Jamboree - very short line
> 7:01 Cadaver Dans
> 7:19-7:24 Grave Digger photo (went immediately at last song from Cadaver Dan)
> 7:35-7:48 POTC, thought the "overlay" was meh... but love that ride anyway!
> 7:49-8:10? ToT @ Pirates? (not really Pirates, but the tables across the street from Pirates), Splash, Tom Sawyer and Country Bear again.
> At this point DW and DD went toward the hub to stake out a spot for Hocus and I waited on line at the popcorn cart in front of LTT for Oogy Boogy.  Took less than 5 minutes and they had a bunch there. Then went to watch HP on the street in the hub just on the other side of the Frontierland bridge.  Very crowded but we were able to see everything fine. We then made our way back to Frontierland and staked out a spot across from LTT so we could head to HM right after the parade.  Let me tell you what.... IT WAS CROWDED!  First parade, 20 minutes before start and it was already 4-5 deep for as far as i could see around LTT. We were right next to a bypass that would close for the parade so we ended up with front row, but unless you got there early you were deep in the crowd there.  LOVED the parade, HH then Grave Diggers were fantastic!
> 9:40? ToT CHH - smallish line that went fast
> 9:48-9:53 - Buggy Magic shot in front of HM - then watched Madame XXX and Butler Broome interact with the crowd
> 10:00-10:10 ToT - Pinocchio and PhilharMagic then grabbed a seat on a rock behind the castle for the fireworks.  Love the view from here, and while it is not perfect with having the Castle framed in front of you with the fireworks going off around it, I will gladly trade the lack of crowding and shoving for the 360 degree view this spot gives you.
> 10:30 - went straight to Pooh M&G and were told 45 minutes and the line looked about right for that (we passed for now)
> 10:31 - ToT at Cosmic, Monsters Inc and CoP (Space is still down and has been for awhile)
> 10:50 - Watched the Tea Cup overlay, probably the best of the bunch....
> 10:58 - 7D M&G - told ~30ish minutes, but there were not a lot there (looked more like 15-20) so we decided to go. After 1 pic they went on break, 3 mins later a CM came out and said that Dopey had something in his eye and they weren't sure how long Snow White needed to get it out.... We decided that with ~20 lbs of candy, Space still down and nothing left to "must do" we would wait it out, sitting on the carpet of course, lol. The CM's were great, they played Disney trivia giving out pieces of candy to those that answered correctly. Every few minutes some in line would leave, making us ~5 in line when they finally returned at 10:25. Got our pic at 11:31!  I am a huge 7D fan and wanted this photo (and Pooh as you will see from below pic) but we all decided that we wouldn't wait more than ~20-30 min for pics, so getting this one made me happy!
> 11:32 - Look to see that SM IS UP!!!!!  We beeline over there to see a 10 min wait on the board and DD and I rush in and we are done at 11:46.  Before we went on we were both "eh" about the "overlay", but we really LOVED it - pitch black and blasting music made for a real fun ride that I was really surprised at.
> 
> We decided at 10:45 that we had more than enough candy than we could handle so we passed on any more ToT for the evening. *Biggest piece of advise for everyone: Wait till later to ToT.* The lines were very long from 7pm-~8:30ish, but after 9 or so they were very short and at 10:30 they were complete walk-throughs with no wait at all!
> 
> We then headed for the exit via Starbucks for the Not So Poison Apple Cupcake to take back to the room. Others have said was very sweet and of which my DD stated "Holy cow, that is the SWEETEST thing I have ever eaten!" She did manage to finish it the next day though....
> 
> We did get the HH Magic Shot at 12:15. A little bit of advise here - there are 3 photographers doing this, the 2 on either end had lines because they were closest to the exits, the one in the middle had no line and ALSO has the best angle of the Train Station being dead on center.  Got on the bus back to resort after a short 5 min wait.
> 
> All in all we had a lot of fun and did just about everything we wanted to do : HP, Parade, FW, POTC, SM, ToT, Cadaver, Grave Digger & 7D M&G and ate the specials we wanted. The only thing we missed was the Pooh M&G, but I preferred the 7D over that one so I am happy!  So while we thoroughly enjoyed the party, unless Disney changes the # of people or the crowding in some way shape or form, this is probably a one and done for us.  It really was VERY crowded and unless you had a plan all set before you would not get to do what you hoped to do, imo.[/USER]


Great review!


----------



## Ceilidhscot

DD wants to see Pooh & friends so where’s the nearest popcorn stall that would sell the Oogie Boogie bucket AFTER that meet and greet (if aiming to be near the front of the line about 5.30pm or so)? 

Thanks


----------



## Brandon Routt

Ceilidhscot said:


> DD wants to see Pooh & friends so where’s the nearest popcorn stall that would sell the Oogie Boogie bucket AFTER that meet and greet (if aiming to be near the front of the line about 5.30pm or so)?
> 
> Thanks


I got mine just outside of the circus area


----------



## Brandon Routt

Has anyone seen the poison Apple stein anywhere. Recently in the last 24 hours


----------



## Cluelyss

TheNameless said:


> My wife and I, went to the 09/21 MNSSHP event (Friday night). We got there at 5:30, just in time for our BOG 5:45 reservation. The BOG meal was amazing, and we got to sit in the west wing, by the photo of the beast. My wife loved it. We finished our dinner and met Beast by 7 pm for the official event. We then met Donald and Daisy. We had a 40 minute wait to meet them, but they were great, and it was great getting pics with both of them together.
> 
> Then we started to get into a trick-r-treat line, and were told we were cutting into a line. We then saw the line was like another 50 people farther than we thought. We decide to ride the under the sea ride (walkon) and then walk to the dessert party. On the way to the dessert party, we went through trick-r-treat lines in tomorrow land, with little to no waits. The cm's by the monsters inc area were yelling candy all night long to get people to join the line there. It really was amazing seeing the variance in lines for the different trick-r-treat locations.
> 
> We then went to the dessert party and really enjoyed all the food but the cheeseburger spring rolls were our favorites.
> We had booked the dessert party when it still included the parade viewing spot. So when we were full, we asked cast member to escort us to the flag pole to watch the parade. The parade location was perfect! (attaching photo of parade from our spot)
> 
> After the parade, we walked through the shops and then went to reserved garden party spot for fireworks. After the fireworks we explored the parks some and road BTMRR. We also got the light up tangled photo op. And of course we did enough trick-r-treat stops to fill our bags.
> 
> The park definitely felt crowded, but we had done the DAH party the night before so rides were not super important, and we just wanted to experience the Halloween stuff (fireworks  & parade).


Great review, thank you so much for sharing!!

May I ask what time you arrived at the flagpole to get that parade view down main street?


----------



## firsttimer4

We are attending the 10/14 party and I still can’t decide where to watch the parade from. It will be me, DD (8), DS (11) and my godmother. The plan is the catch the fireworks, 2nd parade then Hocus Pocus. I originally thought we would grab a bite to eat at Casey’s and sit there but after someone posted a great pic of the view I think i’ve Changed my mind. Help!!


----------



## TheNameless

Cluelyss said:


> Great review, thank you so much for sharing!!
> 
> May I ask what time you arrived at the flagpole to get that parade view down main street?



I think we got there between 8:50 and 9 for the 9:15 parade. Since we had eaten at BOG we didn't need to stay at the dessert party for too long.


----------



## kyomagi

Im curious, were there still plenty of pins/shirts ect available at the last party?  We are going on the 12th and want to make sure they still have merch


----------



## mgellman

so we've got a Monday 10/8 party and a Thursday 10/11 party.  What's the consensus as to which parade?  I hear some say, "1st parade because character lines, ToT, etc are so much shorter later in the evening" but others say, "Do the 2nd parade because 1st parade is very crowded and you'll lose time having to stake your spot early"


----------



## IheartRapunzel

Here’s my costume!! I’m sure this has been asked before but what time do they start letting you in with costumes?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

My party date's coming up!! Just 4 days away! And I'm very happy to have added a second  October 14th. I'll be attending the 10/14 party with my friend, to celebrate her new job. This is the first time I'll be attending so close to halloween. I'm expecting bigger crowds, and a whole lot of fun


----------



## dachsie

Just leaving MK for the day and they didn’t let party folks in until 3:55 today.


----------



## Cluelyss

TheNameless said:


> I think we got there between 8:50 and 9 for the 9:15 parade. Since we had eaten at BOG we didn't need to stay at the dessert party for too long.


Thank you! Do you recall what time the HH rode by the area?


----------



## TheNameless

Cluelyss said:


> Thank you! Do you recall what time the HH rode by the area?



The pics I took from my phone contained meta-data that reported the HH went by at 9:11 pm when the pic was taken.
And then zootopia and then official start of parade.


----------



## SnowWhite2000

Here now Friday, 9/28, five families back at 6:45 for Belle and Gaston. Would have been first but no one could quite figure out where the line started. It starts over by the popping machine treat cart.


----------



## hswillia07

Sorry if this has been answered - does Fairytale Hall stay open during the party? Are the wait times for the princesses long? Thanks so much


----------



## MelOhioDis

hswillia07 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered - does Fairytale Hall stay open during the party? Are the wait times for the princesses long? Thanks so much



I was just talking to a friend who went last week. She said it was open but Elena wasn’t with Cinderella. She was pretty bummed. Not sure if that was just a fluke or if she’s typically not there. I hadn’t heard that before.


----------



## IheartRapunzel

Does anyone know where to meet Rapunzel at the party?


----------



## billyjobobb

kyomagi said:


> Im curious, were there still plenty of pins/shirts ect available at the last party?  We are going on the 12th and want to make sure they still have merch


We were there today. They still have the boxed and framed pin sets (both pricey) Hocus Pocus and Stitch are both sold out.


----------



## billyjobobb

If anyone is coming for more than just the party...... we spent the day at mk and it was so not crowded. At 5ish they were running half empty trains on big thunder.

We went over and got dinner at food and wine when the party started. People just seem afraid of mk on party days and it is so great!


----------



## FoxC63

DisFam4 said:


> We also did the 9/21 party,  ( @FoxC63 we were told that the Stitch pin is sold out from CM's at Emporium, Frontierland and also the Big Top).
> 
> *Biggest piece of advise for everyone: Wait till later to ToT.* The lines were very long from 7pm-~8:30ish, but after 9 or so they were very short and at 10:30 they were complete walk-throughs with no wait at all!
> 
> 
> We did get the HH Magic Shot at 12:15. A little bit of advise here - there are 3 photographers doing this, the 2 on either end had lines because they were closest to the exits, the one in the middle had no line and ALSO has the best angle of the Train Station being dead on center.  Got on the bus back to resort after a short 5 min wait.
> 
> View attachment 354566 View attachment 354567



AMAZING review!  Thanks for letting me know about the Stitch pin  and the awesome tips!


----------



## FoxC63

Ceilidhscot said:


> DD wants to see Pooh & friends so where’s the nearest popcorn stall that would sell the Oogie Boogie bucket AFTER that meet and greet (if aiming to be near the front of the line about 5.30pm or so)?
> 
> Thanks



Where are you going after the Pooh M&G?  There is a stand by Liberty Tree Tavern.



There's also one by Dumbo but that's in a different direction from your itinerary.


----------



## Best Aunt

hswillia07 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered - does Fairytale Hall stay open during the party? Are the wait times for the princesses long? Thanks so much





MelOhioDis said:


> I was just talking to a friend who went last week. She said it was open but Elena wasn’t with Cinderella. She was pretty bummed. Not sure if that was just a fluke or if she’s typically not there. I hadn’t heard that before.



At the first party, I met both Cinderella and Elena between about 6:30 and 6:45 in Fairytale Hall.  There was just one family in front of me in line.


----------



## kaetra

Is BTM really closed during party hours?


----------



## kaetra

Super excited for our 10/4 party! I love short wait times for attractions, special treats and special decor/fireworks/parade.

Character meets are very low priority for us, so the party is a perfect fit and it’s super special. Fewer guests entering and many of those being absorbed by character and candy lines create the perfect environment for attraction commandos!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kaetra said:


> Is BTM really closed during party hours?



No, it's open.  It was left off the "open attractions" list on Disney's website for awhile (for some reason) which led to early confusion, but it's open.


----------



## dachsie

billyjobobb said:


> If anyone is coming for more than just the party...... we spent the day at mk and it was so not crowded. At 5ish they were running half empty trains on big thunder.
> 
> We went over and got dinner at food and wine when the party started. People just seem afraid of mk on party days and it is so great!


I was there yesterday. It was very nice. I took KTTK tour in morninf


----------



## dachsie

How was the party last nite?  Did you think it was crowded?


----------



## StacyStrong

CampbellzSoup said:


> View attachment 353492
> 
> Please share even if you have to edit the faces out I’m so interested to see! Here’s one last photo I love too


Is this an announcement pic?!?


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

We had an excellent time last night! We didn’t stay very late because my son was exhausted, overheated and getting overwhelmed, but we still had a lot of fun. 

We primarily went in for the atmosphere, rides and trick or treating. The hub area was somewhat crowded but to us it never felt like “can’t move” crowded. The lines for the rides and the trick or treat trails moved quickly. The cast members were generous with the candy at the ToT stations. 

We went on pirates and agree that adding the live actors was a little underwhelming. My husband ate the burger at cosmic rays and thought it was really good. We caught most of “Boo to You” on the way out. We will probably go back once more this trip but head to the park later since we missed a lot of the experiences (parade in its entirety, fireworks, etc) after he tired out earlier than anticipated.


----------



## billyjobobb

I don’t why but I’ve seen plenty of grown kids in strollers. You could just push them around. Were talking 10 and 11 year olds......


----------



## DisneyFan06

dachsie said:


> How was the party last nite?  Did you think it was crowded?


Well... Disney is always crowded in my opinion but during party times it is less crowded.

The only problem we had was the parade and firework crowd near the hub but that is always an issue. Other than that, we had a blast!

On another note, this is my first post in a long time! Back and ready to talk Disney!


----------



## Cluelyss

Quick review of my party last night. I didn’t have much of a plan because I was going solo, and flying in just for the night (did the TSL AP event this morning) so wasn’t sure what time I’d arrive and how tired I’d be after traveling. And let me tell you, I am not a girl who can roam aimlessly! I felt lost without a plan! Nevertheless, here’s what I got done. 

7:40 Arrival at MK (had a bus all to myself from BW!)
Did HH shot outside MK (this is the only magic shot that’s show up so far, btw!), then got my SOTMK card and picture with the pumpkins at the end of Main Street. 
8:00 Entered bypass (still open) for my TOT bag and a few pictures, did the poison apple and flaming pumpkin shot on Main Street. 
Headed to Liberty Square to try and do the Hatbox Ghost MS and / or ride HM, but the lines for both were obnoxious. Liberty Square felt insanely crowded all night, actually, where as the rest of the park didn’t seem too bad. 
Decided I’d meet the gravediggers instead, but their line had just been cut for their 8:15-8:30 break. So...attempted to ride Pirates but wait was 25 minutes so I did the TOT stop, shopped for pins in Frontierland (sorry @FoxC63, Stitch is sold out) then grabbed food from Peco Bills. Hades nachos were great but super messy!! Ate them on the curb waiting for the parade. 8:45 Grabbed a 2nd row parade spot across from Peco Bills. 
9:15 Boo to You, then tried to ride Pirates again but it was down. Grabbed some cinnamon donuts and the cider slush (sooo good!) and made my way to the Casey’s garden for Hallowishes. 
10:15 Hallowishes. Casey’s garden looked no more crowded than the Plaza garden - lots of room to spread out and many stayed seated. 
10:30 Moana meet & greet - was done by 10:45
10:45 Rode Pirates. Overlay is meh, wouldn’t do it again. 
11:10 Attempted to get to HM again but got caught by the parade so decided to call it a night. Shopped in the Emporium on my way out, left about 11:30. Not bad for no plan but could have been a lot more productive if I’d tried! Noticed far fewer costumes than we are used to seeing in October, and can’t wait to be back with my family on Halloween night! Happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Cluelyss

Also, don’t recall these shots being mentioned...across from the Tiki Room


----------



## paopiru

Hi! I bought my MNSSHP tickets some time ago and they are showing in MDE. However, there isn't any confirmation number and I cannot find an e.mail confirming the purchase. 
Where can I find that information? I would like to have a print just in case something happens with MDE or MB.


----------



## FoxC63

paopiru said:


> Hi! I bought my MNSSHP tickets some time ago and they are showing in MDE. However, there isn't any confirmation number and I cannot find an e.mail confirming the purchase.
> Where can I find that information? I would like to have a print just in case something happens with MDE or MB.



I would check spam.  You could also take a screen dump (Print Screen or PrtScr) of your MDE account and paste it onto power point or excel to print.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Also, don’t recall these shots being mentioned...across from the Tiki Room
> View attachment 354842 View attachment 354843



What time did you get Hei Hei?  He's still part of anytime MS available in MK.  The frame location is new to me too!  Love both!  Thanks for posting!  I was hoping the Dancing Skeleton backdrop would return did you happen to see it?


----------



## paopiru

FoxC63 said:


> I would check spam.  You could also take a screen dump (Print Screen or PrtScr) of your MDE account and paste it onto power point or excel to print.



Find it in spam!! Thanks. Sorry for the silly question.


----------



## mgellman

billyjobobb said:


> I don’t why but I’ve seen plenty of grown kids in strollers. You could just push them around. Were talking 10 and 11 year olds......



Some might have invisible disabilities.  My 10 year old has autism and will be in a stroller.  The sensory input from the park makes him so distracted that he is super slow, stops in walkways, etc.


----------



## Amy11401

Cluelyss said:


> Quick review of my party last night. I didn’t have much of a plan because I was going solo, and flying in just for the night (did the TSL AP event this morning) so wasn’t sure what time I’d arrive and how tired I’d be after traveling. And let me tell you, I am not a girl who can roam aimlessly! I felt lost without a plan! Nevertheless, here’s what I got done.
> 
> 7:40 Arrival at MK (had a bus all to myself from BW!)
> Did HH shot outside MK (this is the only magic shot that’s show up so far, btw!), then got my SOTMK card and picture with the pumpkins at the end of Main Street.
> 8:00 Entered bypass (still open) for my TOT bag and a few pictures, did the poison apple and flaming pumpkin shot on Main Street.
> Headed to Liberty Square to try and do the Hatbox Ghost MS and / or ride HM, but the lines for both were obnoxious. Liberty Square felt insanely crowded all night, actually, where as the rest of the park didn’t seem too bad.
> Decided I’d meet the gravediggers instead, but their line had just been cut for their 8:15-8:30 break. So...attempted to ride Pirates but wait was 25 minutes so I did the TOT stop, shopped for pins in Frontierland (sorry @FoxC63, Stitch is sold out) then grabbed food from Peco Bills. Hades nachos were great but super messy!! Ate them on the curb waiting for the parade. 8:45 Grabbed a 2nd row parade spot across from Peco Bills.
> 9:15 Boo to You, then tried to ride Pirates again but it was down. Grabbed some cinnamon donuts and the cider slush (sooo good!) and made my way to the Casey’s garden for Hallowishes.
> 10:15 Hallowishes. Casey’s garden looked no more crowded than the Plaza garden - lots of room to spread out and many stayed seated.
> 10:30 Moana meet & greet - was done by 10:45
> 10:45 Rode Pirates. Overlay is meh, wouldn’t do it again.
> 11:10 Attempted to get to HM again but got caught by the parade so decided to call it a night. Shopped in the Emporium on my way out, left about 11:30. Not bad for no plan but could have been a lot more productive if I’d tried! Noticed far fewer costumes than we are used to seeing in October, and can’t wait to be back with my family on Halloween night! Happy to answer any questions.


Wow you only waited 15 minutes for Moana!


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

Brandon Routt said:


> Has anyone seen the poison Apple stein anywhere. Recently in the last 24 hours



Still sold out on Thursday Sept. 27th. I was in AK checking everywhere for it and all CM's were saying it was sold out.


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Also, don’t recall these shots being mentioned...across from the Tiki Room
> View attachment 354842 View attachment 354843





Amy11401 said:


> Wow you only waited 15 minutes for Moana!



What was the crowd level?


----------



## Haley R

GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Still sold out on Thursday Sept. 27th. I was in AK checking everywhere for it and all CM's were saying it was sold out.


Wow this is dumb. So far it looks like I won’t be getting the stitch pin, might not get the apple stein, and might not get a Halloween refillable mug. It’s not even October yet


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> Wow this is dumb. So far it looks like I won’t be getting the stitch pin, might not get the apple stein, and might not get a Halloween refillable mug. It’s not even October yet



I do know last year Disney released more items in October including a Halloween MagicBand & pins.  Here's more offerings for October only parties!



Link:  https://disneypinsblog.com/disney-parks-october-2018-pin-preview/

Items will sell out @Cluelyss , me and others have stated as much since this thread started.  It's a drag and very disappointing but it's been going on for several years.


----------



## FoxC63

billyjobobb said:


> We were there today. They still have the boxed and framed pin sets (both pricey) Hocus Pocus and Stitch are both sold out.



Just confirming for everyone, these are the *two pins that are Sold Out*. Does anyone know what else has sold out *park wide *that have not been mentioned?
*
Stitch / Hocus Pocus*


----------



## billyjobobb

Disney has been putting out Park exclusive pops (funko) 

The doom buggie was released last Saturday and not only sold out the first day, it didn’t last 2 hours. Friday they released a bunch of merch and allowed pass holders into the park at 7am. It was mostly sold out before the park opened for everyone else.

For the most part I ignore everything because I have no desire to encourage people to buy it all and sell it on eBay.

Hey Disney if the pops were larger editions I’d be collecting them (all) but with the way it is I won’t be buying any.

If they’re gonna keep doing this they need larger editions of things.


----------



## LucyBC80

Quick update from the 9/28 

Disney released the wrong party map! So people were waiting at castle for the 7:49pm Hocus Pocus!

I met Mickey right at 7:05pm, took some magic shots, including the one with the HHM when we’re leaving for California Grill (which we didnt come back from, as I’m having a great deal of trouble with my legs and the heat)
       

Today it’s a brand new day and I bought a water and caffeine spray for my leg to help with the swelling, I’m heading down to MK around two and getting in line to meet Jack!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

LOL, @LucyBC80, your facial expression on the poison apple magic shot is awesome.  

Cool pics, hope you have fun tonight!


----------



## LucyBC80

GADisneyDad14 said:


> LOL, @LucyBC80, your facial expression on the poison apple magic shot is awesome.
> 
> Cool pics, hope you have fun tonight!


She told me to give her a yuck expression! That’s mine LOL


----------



## 1lilspark

billyjobobb said:


> Hey Disney if the pops were larger editions I’d be collecting them (all) but with the way it is I won’t be buying any.


I think the only one that I've ever seen in the parks LONG after it's release and still in a decent quantity was Figment (I'd seen him at the Gallery in Epcot on April 2018) despite waiting 90+ minutes back in October 2017 only for him to be sold out at the location I'd been waiting (Image Works was putting a limit of 10 on him cause they kept saying he was open edition while Mouse Gear where my mom got them was only limiting them to 2....)

okay just a rant back to Halloween Party talk so I can live vicariously through you


----------



## inspectorgadget

I went to the party on 9/25. We were let in at 3:45. The rides had very little waits or were walkons all night. Peter pan was 20 min, space was 15 and SDMT was 30. Other than that, all were basically walkons. I have previously been to 2 sold out parties over the years. This party on the 25th was not sold out but there were so many more people just walking around, so I do believe more tickets are being sold. However, ride times didn't seem to be affected at all, even with more people there.


----------



## sheila14

Tuesday parties always seem a better day to go on. I have now been to a Friday, Thursday, and Tuesday party and I would choose Tuesday any day.


----------



## mrocco90

Hi!
  We were at the Halloween party this past Tuesday and had a great time. We lined up around 350 to get into the parks. Rode a couple rides and ate at caseys before the party started. Then we lined up to meet stitch around 6. We finished with him by 650. Then we went to meet Lotso and were done with him by 720.
We then spent time trick or treating and riding rides with little to no wait. We rode pirates with a little wait but I didn’t think it was worth it.
  We decided we would watch the second parade from Frontierland. While waiting for the parade we noticed only two people in line for the gravediggers. I took my son to see them while my husband stayed in our spot. They were by far my favorite meet and greet of the trip.. very fun to interact with. Frontierland wasn’t crowded at all for the parade. When the parade was over we decided to leave but ended up at main street right before the parade was about to start there so we watched it again and then left.
  This was our 4th Halloween party and our first one that wasn’t sold out. We had a great time but it was very hot. Typically we go the night before Halloween when it’s a little cooler.


----------



## jenjersnap

sheila14 said:


> Tuesday parties always seem a better day to go on. I have now been to a Friday, Thursday, and Tuesday party and I would choose Tuesday any day.



We attended both Sunday 9/16 and Tuesday 9/18. The 9/18 party was a good 1/3 more crowded than the Sunday party. I have a friend who attended the same - coincidentally, I didn’t know until after the parties - who agreed with me. I have wondered if the data collected at easywdw that shows Sundays as the least crowded regular MK day of the week carries over to MNSSHP.


----------



## LucyBC80

I’m at the the party and there’s no one in line but me and two others! A photopass photographer did say his line took a drop the last few parties because of the heat.


----------



## FoxC63

LucyBC80 said:


> Quick update from the 9/28
> 
> Disney released the wrong party map! So people were waiting at castle for the 7:49pm Hocus Pocus!
> 
> I met Mickey right at 7:05pm, took some magic shots, including the one with the HHM when we’re leaving for California Grill (which we didnt come back from, as I’m having a great deal of trouble with my legs and the heat)
> View attachment 354909 View attachment 354910 View attachment 354911 View attachment 354912 View attachment 354915 View attachment 354914 View attachment 354913
> 
> Today it’s a brand new day and I bought a water and caffeine spray for my leg to help with the swelling, I’m heading down to MK around two and getting in line to meet Jack!



OMG!  You are so beautiful!  Love the pics and I hope all goes well!


----------



## FoxC63

mrocco90 said:


> Hi!
> We were at the Halloween party this past Tuesday and had a great time. We lined up around 350 to get into the parks. Rode a couple rides and ate at caseys before the party started. Then we lined up to meet stitch around 6. We finished with him by 650. Then we went to meet Lotso and were done with him by 720.



Were the lines long for Stitch when you arrived at 6pm?  Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

One more party until my party


----------



## LucyBC80

Official word from CMs, Jack and Sally will start meeting at 4:30pm.


----------



## mrocco90

FoxC63 said:


> Were the lines long for Stitch when you arrived at 6pm?  Thank you!



Not terrible .. he came out at 630 and we waited 20 mins.


----------



## firsttimer4

LucyBC80 said:


> Official word from CMs, Jack and Sally will start meeting at 4:30pm.



I wonder if that will be from now on?? We want to see them but don’t want to stand in line forever


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get Hei Hei?  He's still part of anytime MS available in MK.  The frame location is new to me too!  Love both!  Thanks for posting!  I was hoping the Dancing Skeleton backdrop would return did you happen to see it?


My photos are time stamped 11:20.

Unfortunately I never made it into Fantasyland, but others have reported there’s nothing there this year 



FoxC63 said:


> What was the crowd level?


It didn’t seem too bad to me. Parts of the park were crowded in weird places - like Liberty Square was crazy but Main Street was okay. And the TOT lines were nuts! Over by Pirates there was a CM with a “line starts here” sign most of the night. And that line in particular did NOT move fast!


----------



## FoxC63

firsttimer4 said:


> I wonder if that will be from now on?? We want to see them but don’t want to stand in line forever



I believe it is from now on as this is the second confirmation.


----------



## kyomagi

So i heard the only thing sold out currently is the HP pin right?  Do they still have the light up ornament and the HP globe?


----------



## dachsie

Ok going to try to do my 9/25 party write up again.  We got there at 3:45 and they were letting folks in but we held back under the shade to let it clear a bit.  I was bounding as Daisy Duck and my nephew and his wife were the Joker and Harley Quinn - everyone loved their costumes.  I think that was the hit of the party for them. LOL  That and no wait times for anything but 7DMT

We first went to the firehouse for the SotMK cards and then headed to the bypass.  We took pictures first in front of the pumpkin wreath where we got a cauldron shot.  Then we went to the Donald statue line and took pics with the frame and they got a flaming pumpkin magic shot - I already had it from 9/23 party.  We got the treat bags and starter candy and headed to first fastpass - Buzz Space Ranger Spin.  After the ride we got in line to meet Buzz.  Then we headed to jungle cruise for our 5pm FP.  Then we rode the magic carpets.  Had a bit of a delay there - we were on the ride and some woman and her daughter decided to open the gate on her own and board just as the CM was starting the ride so she had to hi the emergency shut-off button.  We all had to disembark and hang in the exit area while they reset the ride, then we were good to go.  After that we walked on to PotC. We next did a restroom break and decided we were hungry so stopped at Pecos Bills to eat before party started.  They were selling Hades nachos but I had already tried them.  We finished up about 6:45 and headed to BTMRR and walked on that. Party started so we went to the SM ToT spot - not busy at all so I went thru it a second time.  Then we hit the ToT at Tom Sawyer.  They wouldn't let me go get more applesauce tho.   Then we headed to Adventureland to ToT at Jungle Cruise.  Line was going great until we got to the barrel and got our candy and some lady had 2 strollers and 5 kids and stopped just past the barrel and was blocking everyone from moving.  We skipped the PotC ToT spot and headed to Main Street.

We did the magic shots on Mainstreet.  They had my nephew and wife do the ballroom dancing so they got that magic shot and the flaming pumpkin one.  I got a tinkerbell flying above me, the flaming pumpkin and the cauldron shots.  Also got a tinkerbell video.  Then we headed over to Tomorrowland.  Went to CoP ToT line first and then rode peoplemover twice - we stayed on.  Needed to rest the feet.  They wanted to do Buzz again and I was thirsty so they headed there and I went to restroom and stopped at Coolship for a drink.  Was planning to get water and saw they had lemonade so ordered that. I was pixie dusted.  I had dumped some of my candy in my big bag and was searching for my money pouch and the guy said don't worry about it - free lemonade!  then I headed back to the CoP Tot as it was empty and then saw them waiting for me outside of Astro Orbitor which we walked on next. Nice view up there.  They wanted to ride Space Mtn so I sat at a table and watched the Monsters party while they rode - it didn't take them long so I assume it was near walkon as well.  Then we headed to Fantasyland for 7DMT.  

It said about 30 mins and I think it was 25.  We finished about 5 mins before fireworks.  They did restrooms and I did Pinocchio ToT line.  I stayed right near there to watch fireworks and missed them as they went thru the ToT line and stopped outside of Philharmagic to watch fireworks.  I went back thru ToT and the CM literally scooped both hands in the barrel and out the candy in my bag.  LOL  Met them at Philharmagic and went thru ToT there - no line.  As we got out of the second location there was a CM with 2 pumpkin buckets.  You drew a card that said either trick or treat on it.  She got treat, and I got trick - had to make a scary face and they gave us Mickey sucker pops  Nephew didn't do it.  Then we went to teacups and again, walked on.  We had enough candy so we headed to mainstreet and stopped to watch Hocus Pocus show.  Then we made out way to Casey's for ice water and was trying to make our way to the train station but didn't quite make it before the HH showed up.  We stopped right where the construction wall and there was just one family sitting on the curb so I stood behind them and they sat on sidewalk to watch parade.  After the parade we decided we were done and headed to exit - it was way too crowded trying to leave so we sat on park bench to let some of the crowds move and noticed they were taking pics at the pumpkins so did that.  Got the gravediggers Magic shot there.  Stopped for restroom and then headed to car.  I didn't even mention HH shot to them as they were done - I did it on the 23rd.  It was probably midnight as we were leaving.  My feet were done.

Overall it was a great party - little to no wait times for everything, including ToT trails.  I enjoyed both parties but was hurting so badly for the first one I didn't get to see everything I wanted but I got most of it done on the second party.


----------



## FoxC63

kyomagi said:


> So i heard the only thing sold out currently is the HP pin right?  Do they still have the light up ornament and the HP globe?



Hmm, nope.  Just go back one page.  It's been confirmed by a few TWO pins are sold out.  I've not heard about the other items.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Quiet thread on a party night.  Spooky.


----------



## gillep

I am at the party now, I am so glad I chose this night, so far every ride we have done has been a walk on except for HM where we waited about 10min when the posted wait was 20. It is definitely warm but a lot better now that the sun is gone. In Frontierland waiting for parade, the front row is pretty full but there is lots of room otherwise.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> Ok going to try to do my 9/25 party
> We first went to the firehouse for the SotMK cards and then headed to the bypass.  We took pictures first in front of the pumpkin wreath where we got a cauldron shot.  Then we went to the Donald statue line and took pics with the frame and they got a* flaming pumpkin magic shot*
> 
> Jungle Cruise - we were on the ride and some woman and her daughter decided to open the gate on her own and board just as the CM was starting the ride so she had to hi the emergency shut-off button.  We all had to disembark and hang in the exit area while they reset the ride, then we were good to go.
> 
> Pecos Bills - Hades nachos
> 
> Party started so we went to the SM ToT spot - not busy at all so I went thru it a second time.  Then we hit the ToT at Tom Sawyer.  They wouldn't let me go get more applesauce tho.   Then we headed to Adventureland to ToT at Jungle Cruise.  Line was going great until we got to the barrel and got our candy and some lady had 2 strollers and 5 kids and stopped just past the barrel and was blocking everyone from moving.  We skipped the PotC ToT spot and headed to Main Street.
> 
> We did the magic shots on Mainstreet.  They had my nephew and wife do the ballroom dancing so they got that magic shot and the flaming pumpkin one.  I got a tinkerbell flying above me, the flaming pumpkin and the cauldron shots.  Also got a* tinkerbell video*.
> 
> Was planning to get water and saw they had lemonade so ordered that. *I was pixie dusted*.  I had dumped some of my candy in my big bag and was searching for my money pouch and the guy said don't worry about it - free lemonade!



Woof!  Awesome report! 
I hope they keep photographers at the bypass who are trained to take magic shots, it would be nice to get some while there.
Pecos Bills - Hades nachos about 6:30 or earlier? 
Pixie dust is sweet stuff!


----------



## dachsie

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  Awesome report!
> I hope they keep photographers at the bypass who are trained to take magic shots, it would be nice to get some while there.
> Pecos Bills - Hades nachos about 6:30 or earlier?
> Pixie dust is sweet stuff!


yes - it was after 6 - about 6:20 when we stopped to eat and they were serving them


----------



## LucyBC80

This party is pretty ‘dead’, pun intended! We did all magic shots, rode HM, 7D, saw the first parade, got some candy, and my friend rode Space Mountain. We’re now waiting to see the fireworks.

Weather wise I’m it’s been great! There’s a nice breeze, it’s around 78 degrees.

From here we’re grabbing something to eat and a few snacks.


----------



## FoxC63

LucyBC80 said:


> This party is pretty ‘dead’, pun intended! We did all magic shots, rode HM, 7D, saw the first parade, got some candy, and my friend rode Space Mountain. We’re now waiting to see the fireworks.
> 
> Weather wise I’m it’s been great! There’s a nice breeze, it’s around 78 degrees.
> 
> From here we’re grabbing something to eat and a few snacks.



Bing!  You landed an awesome party then!  Get your stuff done!  Woot!!


----------



## FoxC63

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Quiet thread on a party night.  Spooky.



Now we know why it's quiet!  They're going nuts having a free for all at tonight's party!  Oh, yeah!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

FoxC63 said:


> What time did you get Hei Hei?  He's still part of anytime MS available in MK.  The frame location is new to me too!  Love both!  Thanks for posting!  I was hoping the Dancing Skeleton backdrop would return did you happen to see it?



I asked about the dancing skeleton backdrop in August and was told they weren’t doing this year because of some issue with the setup


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> I asked about the dancing skeleton backdrop in August and was told they weren’t doing this year because of some issue with the setup



I didn't get that one so I was hoping they could figure things out by now.


----------



## LucyBC80

My plan to be one one the last ones out of the Magic Kingdom was successfully accomplished!


This was probably the least crowded party I’ve ever been to! Everything runned smoothly and we not only met everyone we wanted but saw two Hocus Pocus! Amazing night! I’m out to a few hours of sleep before my Avatar FP!


----------



## jenjersnap

Well, that is several quiet Sunday parties in a row now. I think my theory might hold water, at least until later in October when they are all crazy busy.


----------



## Haley R

LucyBC80 said:


> My plan to be one one the last ones out of the Magic Kingdom was successfully accomplished!
> View attachment 355180
> 
> This was probably the least crowded party I’ve ever been to! Everything runned smoothly and we not only met everyone we wanted but saw two Hocus Pocus! Amazing night! I’m out to a few hours of sleep before my Avatar FP!


That's an awesome picture! What time did you get it taken at? What were all of the characters that you met?


----------



## FoxC63

LucyBC80 said:


> My plan to be one one the last ones out of the Magic Kingdom was successfully accomplished!
> View attachment 355180
> 
> This was probably the least crowded party I’ve ever been to! Everything runned smoothly and we not only met everyone we wanted but saw two Hocus Pocus! Amazing night! I’m out to a few hours of sleep before my Avatar FP!



AWESOME!  Other then the two HP shows, did you stay true to your itinerary?


----------



## FoxC63

*Sleepy Hollow Event *

Just wanted to pass along info regarding the *Sleepy Hollow Event* that @dachsie attended on *Friday, Sept. 28th
*
"_I did this for the 8pm show - not the dessert party. But I got a lunch cooler with a pin, lanyard, candy and cup. They had water and popcorn but I didn't get any popcorn. It was in large sealed bags and I didn't need a whole bag of popcorn to myself. lol_"



2018 Report:  Post #3327

2017 Review & photos can be seen here:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989882"]Post #12[/URL]

Has anyone done the Van Tassel Desert Party?  Photos would be awesome too. Thanks so much!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

LucyBC80 said:


> My plan to be one one the last ones out of the Magic Kingdom was successfully accomplished!
> View attachment 355180
> 
> This was probably the least crowded party I’ve ever been to! Everything runned smoothly and we not only met everyone we wanted but saw two Hocus Pocus! Amazing night! I’m out to a few hours of sleep before my Avatar FP!


This is awesome!


----------



## foodiddiedoo

So did anyone at the last party confirm which pins were sold out?  Really interested in getting at least one for my party tomorrow night!


----------



## fairestoneofall

We also attended last night’s party! They let us in a few minutes before 4 pm. We headed to Space (FPs), then did the following: Buzz, Peoplemover, Jungle Cruise (FP), Magic Carpets, POTC, Splash, Big Thunder (3x), HM, Peter Pan, Parade #1 (great spot in front of Sleepy Hollow), Small World, fireworks, Mine Train, Pooh, Little Mermaid, Disney Jr Dance Party, Space, and Speedway (2x). We hit eight of the TOT spots. I grabbed the light-up ornament. 

We had to wait about 15 minutes for Buzz (but park hadn’t closed yet), 10 minutes for HM and 15-20 for Peter Pan. Every other ride was a walk-on. 

We watched the fireworks from the bridge to tomorrowland and then went immediately to 7DMT, where it took us less than 10 minutes from entering the queue to sitting down on the ride.

We did not do any characters or magic shots. We watched only part of the stage show (the 12 am as we headed out). And DS got the balloon he’d talked about the entire trip! 

Great party!!! I’m glad I opted for Sunday instead of Friday. 

The only thing I forgot was the Orange Bird card!


----------



## cab0ad

So, if Jack and Sally are starting at 4:30 what time should we be in the line? We go tomorrow, the 2nd.

What time does TOT officially start? When can we redeem allergy tokens? Any advice on the parade and best place?


----------



## billyjobobb

We’ll be there tomorrow at the party, we’ve been Here since last weekend so I just need meet and greets, parades, shows and candy!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

FoxC63 said:


> *Sleepy Hollow Event *
> 
> Just wanted to pass along info regarding the *Sleepy Hollow Event* that @dachsie attended on *Friday, Sept. 28th
> *
> "_I did this for the 8pm show - not the dessert party. But I got a lunch cooler with a pin, lanyard, candy and cup. They had water and popcorn but I didn't get any popcorn. It was in large sealed bags and I didn't need a whole bag of popcorn to myself. lol_"
> 
> View attachment 355196
> 
> 2018 Report:  Post #3327
> 
> 2017 Review & photos can be seen here:  Post #12
> 
> Has anyone done the Van Tassel Desert Party?  Photos would be awesome too. Thanks so much!


Have not gone yet but there are some pics in this thread
https://www.disboards.com/threads/2018-return-to-sleepy-hollow-event.3705010/page-2


----------



## LucyBC80

FoxC63 said:


> AWESOME!  Other then the two HP shows, did you stay true to your itinerary?


Very true! The only thing we did differently was that we had more time than I originally though, so we end up meeting more characters. I’ll update this thread with a full review once I get to the airport on the 4th!


----------



## LucyBC80

cab0ad said:


> So, if Jack and Sally are starting at 4:30 what time should we be in the line? We go tomorrow, the 2nd.
> 
> What time does TOT officially start? When can we redeem allergy tokens? Any advice on the parade and best place?


We’ll want to in line no later than 3pm. You might be a few families behind but lines move quick and you won’t lose party time. Plan to alternate who gets the wrist band because they will check it ince 4pm rolls around 


Haley R said:


> That's an awesome picture! What time did you get it taken at? What were all of the characters that you met?


Time stamp says 12:48am, I was back in my room by 1:50am. I met Jack and Sally, the Cadavers Dans, my friend met Alice, we met Donald, Daisy, Minnie and Goofy, saw Cruella but she was going out and couldn’t stop and the line for candy was too short too resist to wait her return!


----------



## xiphoid76

9/28 Party report:

We got to the park around 3:45 and the line to get in was about 20 people deep.  We waited in the shade since it was about 120 degrees (maybe a little exaggerated, but from a Minnesotan - it was freakin' hot!!).  They started letting people in at 3:57 and the lines moved super quick - we got in a middle line and were in the park in just 5 minutes.  Took about 5 more minutes to get our bracelets - by which point I was a sweaty mess - poor cast member that had to touch all those sweaty arms.

We did the trail of candy and then Carousel of Progress to cool down.  Dinner at Skipper's Canteen - what a great place!  

Since it was so hot we decided to skip all character meet and greets - just way too hot to stand in any line.  We decided to just relax and take in all of the trick or treat places - something we never thought we would like, but we truly enjoyed.  Especially the indoor ones - Monsters Inc and Country Bear were great, but Mickey's Philharmagic was the best - you can sit in air condition and watch Toad and Ichabod Crane - we relaxed there for over 30 minutes and then you get more candy on the way out 

We then watched the parade by the Hall of Presidents, the fireworks in the same area and then Hocus Pocus show.  At that point, did a little window shopping and then left a little after 11.  

It was the most relaxing time we have ever had at one of these parties.  No lines, no stress


----------



## wendy1974

Does anyone know if they are still selling the day of Military tickets even if the party is sold out?


----------



## mmm551

Attended the 9/28 party.... Got to the park around 3:15 and our group was the first group lined up. We were let in around 3:55. Was able to use 3 fast passes (7DMT, BTM, Space Mountain) and wait for Splash,  and Pooh prior to the party beginning.

Had a great time, ride times all night were very short. The longest we waited was 20 minutes for Peter Pan. The character greetings, and trick or treating seemed like a complete zoo but that did not affect our plans (no kids in our group). Weather was hot and steamy, even after a quick 20 minute downpour. Hotter than our visit this past 4th of July weekend. 

Thought Pirates with the live actor was pretty lame, but knew that going in.

Watched the fireworks from the back of main street for a quick exit out of the park to our bus back to the resort. No complaints. Glad we got to see the park decorated for Halloween. Don't envision us going back specifically to the Mickey Halloween Party again.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

wendy1974 said:


> Does anyone know if they are still selling the day of Military tickets even if the party is sold out?


I believe that yes you can buy military tickets at the ticket window at MK even if party is sold out as long as the party was eligible for military tickets. We did this last year but only at MK. Tried at epcot but they said i had to go to MK.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Any one looking to trade some of the mystery party pins?
I still have some big bad wolf's and shan yu looking for new homes.......
Looking for anything other than:
Big bad wolf
Shan yu
Hag
Oggie boogie
Hades


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Woof!  Awesome report!
> I hope they keep photographers at the bypass who are trained to take magic shots, it would be nice to get some while there.
> Pecos Bills - Hades nachos about 6:30 or earlier?
> Pixie dust is sweet stuff!


Hades nachos are available via mobile order beginning at 6.


----------



## Cluelyss

kyomagi said:


> So i heard the only thing sold out currently is the HP pin right?  Do they still have the light up ornament and the HP globe?


I did not see ANY Hocus Pocus merchandise on Friday night (anyone know where they’re hiding it if they still have any??)


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

In line to enter!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

And letting us in


----------



## billyjobobb

We’re in line for 7dwarfs. 1 party of 3 in front of us. Bought the pass holder shirt. The lady running the line had a laminated page that had all the partymerch. The stitch pin. The Hocus Pocus and the Hocus Pocus spirit Jersey are the only things marked as sold out on her sheet. We are told 7dwarfs will start at 5:30 tonight! Hustle to Pooh and the tweedles next. Wish ya luck.


----------



## mamapenguin

Cluelyss said:


> I did not see ANY Hocus Pocus merchandise on Friday night (anyone know where they’re hiding it if they still have any??)


Idk if it is still there, but I had my Dad pick me up a Hocus Pocus AP bag at the party he attended. He bought it in the Big Top store, and he said that he asked a CM for it and they were behind the counter at the register. Our party isn’t until next week. I hope they still have stuff.


----------



## JillyMouse

billyjobobb said:


> We’re in line for 7dwarfs. 1 party of 3 in front of us. Bought the pass holder shirt. The lady running the line had a laminated page that had all the partymerch. The stitch pin. The Hocus Pocus and the Hocus Pocus spirit Jersey are the only things marked as sold out on her sheet. We are told 7dwarfs will start at 5:30 tonight! Hustle to Pooh and the tweedles next. Wish ya luck.[/



I am attending on Thursday, 10/4. Looking forward to hearing the timing on your meet and greets with 7 Dwarves and Pooh & Friends.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

In line for stitch


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> In line for stitch



How does it look?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger in a kilt said:


> How does it look?



Kind of long. There were two long queue lines outside, we were midway back the second. A few minutes after we got in line they opened up the inside and now we're right outside the door.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Kind of long. There were two long queue lines outside, we were midway back the second. A few minutes after we got in line they opened up the inside and now we're right outside the door.



I hope it doesn’t take too long, and that you can at least get into the AC soon.


----------



## billyjobobb

7 dwarfs came out at 6:15. In line now for Pooh. They just came out! It’s on the warm side but it is a very nice night. Last I looked it was 84


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Here now. Finished the bypass and took our pics by 415. 

Jack and Sally started at 430. We got in line at 426. My brother held the spots while I got us the waffle sundaes. So good! saw them at around 620pm. So so worth it! Omg. Been to 2 other parties, never was able to meet them. So worth it! 

In line for Pooh and friends. They just came out at 630. We’re hoping to get Belle and gaston and then head to HM for magic shots and fun. 

Look out for me if you’re there! I’m Hoth Leia and my brother is Pooh


----------



## billyjobobb

We’re also in line for Pooh! Still on the main walkway maybe 20 people back from the que entrance!


----------



## billyjobobb

We’re right behind you!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Hades nachos are available via mobile order beginning at 6.



Were all the MNSSHP Specialty Treats being sold at 6pm?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

This has been my favorite party yet! We saw Jack and Sally, Pooh and friends, and Belle and Gaston. We also did the haunted mansion lantern magic shot. 

We had the waffle sundae, madame leota tart, cream puff, maleficient cone, and pumpkin cheesecake. I’d say the best was the waffle sundae. I really miss the haunted mansion brownies! 

We saw the 1015 fireworks, 1045 hocus pocus show (from a slight distance, cause we had an excellent parade spot) the 11:15 parade, and the midnight hocus pocus show all the way up front. 

We’re not big ToT people. We went through the one at the monsters inc theater. It was quick! And Space Mountain was such a blast! We rode it around 9:00 with about a 20 min wait (25 mins posted) 

I bought the hocus pocus shirt and the magic band. My brother got the long sleeved party shirt and a couple pins. Right now we’re in the emporium picking up something for a friend. We had an amazing night! 

Also side note, we went bagless— minus the treat bags of course (we’re dedicated backpack people) and it felt liberating. 

I will be sure to post pics later!


----------



## Haley R

TheDisneyNurse said:


> This has been my favorite party yet! We saw Jack and Sally, Pooh and friends, and Belle and Gaston. We also did the haunted mansion lantern magic shot.
> 
> We had the waffle sundae, madame leota tart, cream puff, maleficient cone, and pumpkin cheesecake. I’d say the best was the waffle sundae. I really miss the haunted mansion brownies!
> 
> We saw the 1015 fireworks, 1045 hocus pocus show (from a slight distance, cause we had an excellent parade spot) the 11:15 parade, and the midnight hocus pocus show all the way up front.
> 
> We’re not big ToT people. We went through the one at the monsters inc theater. It was quick! And Space Mountain was such a blast! We rode it around 9:00 with about a 20 min wait (25 mins posted)
> 
> I bought the hocus pocus shirt and the magic band. My brother got the long sleeved party shirt and a couple pins. Right now we’re in the emporium picking up something for a friend. We had an amazing night!
> 
> Also side note, we went bagless— minus the treat bags of course (we’re dedicated backpack people) and it felt liberating.
> 
> I will be sure to post pics later!


Sounds awesome!


----------



## billyjobobb

For the night we got 7 dwarfs, Pooh and friends, Alice and mad hatter, tweedles and queen of hearts, Elvis Stitch and Tarzan. We managed the very front row for Hocus Pocus and then got a good spot for the parade. Had just enough time to get back for the last run of splash mountain. Even at 1230 we still got the ballroom dancers and the headless horseman magic shot.

I finally got my mashed potato hot dog! Didn’t get a lot of candy because I’ll eat whatever I get and I don’t need all that candy. Got a couple of trails done tho. It was funny, at the end of the night we met up with friends and as we walked past one of the trails we were warned not to go there because they were handing out applesauce.

All in all a very productive night.


----------



## billyjobobb

Oh and I got to meet DisneyNurse!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Kind of long. There were two long queue lines outside, we were midway back the second. A few minutes after we got in line they opened up the inside and now we're right outside the door.



How long did Elvis Stitch end up taking? This is the wild card in my planning, as the numbers have been all over the place.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

billyjobobb said:


> Oh and I got to meet DisneyNurse!


So nice meeting you both


----------



## lvcourtneyy

billyjobobb said:


> 7 dwarfs came out at 6:15. In line now for Pooh. They just came out! It’s on the warm side but it is a very nice night. Last I looked it was 84



What time did you get in line for dwarves and then what time did you meet Pooh if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## BriarRose59

Just curious, if the party characters are coming out before the official start of the party, are the CM’s checking party bands before allowing you to queue up?


----------



## jhoannam

Already booked our 2019 *summer *vacation, and I just realized that the party this August started the same week we plan to attend next August. Do you all think they'll continue with the super early parties next year? Our trip is scheduled August 13-20, 2019.


----------



## Best Aunt

jhoannam said:


> Already booked our 2019 *summer *vacation, and I just realized that the party this August started the same week we plan to attend next August. Do you all think they'll continue with the super early parties next year? Our trip is scheduled August 13-20, 2019.



I'm hoping that the first party is the same time next year!


----------



## Tribbii

I am so excited for this event! I went five years ago and it was the best time!! Going tomorrow!!


----------



## firsttimer4

Has anyone got in line for Jack and Sally or Moana later in the party (maybe during the first parade) and had success? We want to see both but really don't want to stand in line for 2+ hours. A facebook friend of mine went to one of the parties and said she only waited 20minutes for Moana.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger in a kilt said:


> How long did Elvis Stitch end up taking? This is the wild card in my planning, as the numbers have been all over the place.



Stay tuned, about to do my write up.



BriarRose59 said:


> Just curious, if the party characters are coming out before the official start of the party, are the CM’s checking party bands before allowing you to queue up?



Yes, they do check.



firsttimer4 said:


> Has anyone got in line for Jack and Sally or Moana later in the party (maybe during the first parade) and had success? We want to see both but really don't want to stand in line for 2+ hours. A facebook friend of mine went to one of the parties and said she only waited 20minutes for Moana.



Stay tuned, about to do my write up.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I went to the party last night, Tuesday Oct 2. Overall it seemed like there were lots of people. Here is what we got done.

In line at the tapstyles around 15 til. We were let in just a few minutes early, none of that nice 15 minutes early stuff for that day, even though the lines stretched all the way back to the fences.

This was our only MK day, so we had some attractions we wanted to get done before they shut down at 6.

We got our Orange Bird sorcerer cards at the fire station, then went back thru the bypass. Wasn't interested in any of the magic shots so got our bags with starter candy and met up with a friend to do a quick photopass picture in front of the castle.

Did Carousel of Progress.

Did Philharmagic.

Did Country Bears, second to last show at 5:30 pm.

Had a fastpass for POTC that ended at 6 pm, used that and walked on.

We did have a FP for Pooh, Pooh went down and it turned into an anything FP but didn't include 7DMT or Peter Pan. I had wanted to do Peter Pan so was sad that FP didn't include that, we never did get to go on it. Was the only ride I wanted to get done but we didn't.

Stitch: In line at 6:07. Everyone was queued up outside, shortly after we arrived they moved the line inside the building. He started at 6:28, we met him at 6:52. 

We checked Lotso's line, it looked pretty long. 

Queen and Tweedles: decided to get in their line even though it stretched all along the little brick wall. In line at 6:58, met them at 7:48. They took one short break while we were in line but they were right back out immediately. We probably would have met them 20 minutes sooner, not kidding, but autograph books are just killers for character lines. 3 little kids who all have autograph books and three characters each need to sign...it just takes forever. I swear it triples the wait time and I think you get a better interaction if you don't have them.

We did have a decent time in line watching interesting costumes go by. Switched off for some trick or treating and the lines were just tremendously long. Trick or treating in the first few hours of the party really isn't worth it.

Our plan was just to continue our circuit of the park and head up in Frontierland for the first parade.

Belle and Gaston: in line at 7:53, they were gone on break at that point. Met them at 8:22. They're always a great interaction.

We stopped for a non magic shot in front of Be Our Guest.

Waited in a five minute wait for the floating head hatbox magic shot by HM.

Lucked out into probably the last front row parade spot in frontierland in front of the shooting gallery at 8:43.

Switched off saving the spot to go trick or treating at the Country Bears spot. 

Costume promenade happened around 9, Brer Bear and Rabbit led some kids up and down the road.

Headless Horseman rode at 9:10.

Parade at 9:15, great as usual.

While the last float was passing we ducked into the Frontierland store, then came out at the Adventureland bypass road and straight into Tiki Room for Moana.

Moana: in line at 9:34, done at 9:56. 

Continued towards the hub for fireworks at 10:15.

Jafar was out on break but got in line anyway at 10:02, he came out a few minutes later, we were done at 10:06.

Tarzan characters probably had about 15 groups in line but we would have missed the fireworks so we didn't wait.

We got to the grassy area in front of Casey's with about 8 minutes to spare. Did the quick photopass with the giant pumpkin that had no wait. Sat down in the grass right to the side of the photopass shot and had a front row spot. The area was kind of full but everyone sat and we had an excellent view of the fireworks having got there 5 minutes before they started.

My plan was to continue in a circle around the park and end up at Storybook at 11. 

We did some trick or treating on the way, the lines were much more manageable. 

Lotso's line still looked really long.

Rode TTA as a walk on. 

Space said it only had a 15 minute wait but the line was out the door. We felt we had got the general idea by going thru on TTA so we didn't worry about it.

Walked onto tea cups, the ride was fun with the lights and music.

This was at 11, it looked like the line for the Queen and Tweedles might have already been cut.

Went to Storybook.

Goofy in line at 11:03, done at 11:12. Would have been sooner but the photopass had an equipment malfunction and had to wait for someone to bring her something.

Seven Dwarves in line at 11:13, they switched out but were back in just a few minutes. Done at 11:34. These guys were a much better interaction then I had remembered. Maybe because they were inside with air conditioning.

Walked by the Vampirina dance party.

Did trick or treating at the train station.

The line for the ducks was still open and we could have met them, but we made a tough choice and decided that we needed to ride HM.

Did several photopasses along the way with no waits.

Ariel and Eric had one group ahead of us so we stopped.

Belle and Gaston's line was still open and there were only about 5 groups but we'd already met them.

Did several trick or treats along the way including the always fun Philharmagic stop which plays Legend of Sleepy Hollow on the screen.

Did the HM lantern magic shot with no wait.

Could have done the buggy HM shot with no wait, park was open for about 7 more minutes but we were tired and already going thru the queue for the ride.

Was in the stretching room with only about 10 other people, when we came out it was 12:03.

Saw the end of the midnight Hocus Pocus show.

Found a photopass on Main Street with three groups ahead of us, did the poison apple shot.

Found an empty photopass photographer for the headless horseman shot right before the exit.

So that was pretty much it. Almost one of those dream like parties where there are lots of people but you keep lucking (or is it just party knowledge skills?) into shorter waits and good parade spots and fireworks spots.

We got around two bags each of candy, haven't really dug into it yet. 

We are staying at Universal at Cabana Bay so we were took a resort monorail (got onto the next one that came) and called a Lyft from the Poly.

Feet are a bit shot since I was dressed as Gamorra and wearing combat type boots. Overall had a very good time. It was pretty hot when we arrived, but we were in and out of air conditioned shows so that helped a lot. The sun was just about down when we got out of Stitch's line at 6.

The only things on my list that I really wanted to do that we missed were Peter Pan, the gravediggers (we were just never over in Frontierland when they were meeting, but I did get stared down by one as he passed so that counts), and I forgot to get my Headless Horseman straw clip souvenir 

Anyone have any questions?  Gonna get myself out of bed and head over to Volcano Bay. Time for some fearless river!


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

@OhioStateBuckeye Thank you! It sounds like a great party.


----------



## billyjobobb

We were at 7 dwarfs around 445. Even tho the rumor in line was 530 it was closer to 615. They kept checking bands and making the announcement that bands would be checked prior to the picture so if you don’t have a band don’t waste your time. We were the second group and got out in a few minutes. Pooh went fast but then the tweedles and queen of hearts was s l o w. Plus you’re quad right outside the speedway. Fumes for almost an hour? Stitch was interacting and signing autographs. It just depends on how much time it takes the people in front of you..... get that group of 10 that all wants individual pictures, taken on each cell phone and it can bog down quick. Stitch was also very much stitch and that slows down the line..... it’s fun but really hard to say how fast you can get a picture.


----------



## dachsie

BriarRose59 said:


> Just curious, if the party characters are coming out before the official start of the party, are the CM’s checking party bands before allowing you to queue up?


Yes - I was definitely checked while waiting for Pooh


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> Yes - I was definitely checked while waiting for Pooh


Do they start checking at 4?


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> Do they start checking at 4?


I would assume if in line for a character they would, but have no first hand experience with that as I didn't get in a line until 5:55


----------



## firsttimer4

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Moana: in line at 9:34, done at 9:56.
> 
> Continued towards the hub for fireworks at 10:15.
> 
> Jafar was out on break but got in line anyway at 10:02, he came out a few minutes later, we were done at 10:06.
> 
> Tarzan characters probably had about 15 groups in line but we would have missed the fireworks so we didn't wait.
> 
> We got to the grassy area in front of Casey's with about 8 minutes to spare. Did the quick photopass with the giant pumpkin that had no wait. Sat down in the grass right to the side of the photopass shot and had a front row spot. The area was kind of full but everyone sat and we had an excellent view of the fireworks having got there 5 minutes before they started.
> 
> My plan was to continue in a circle around the park and end up at Storybook at 11.
> 
> We did some trick or treating on the way, the lines were much more manageable.
> 
> Lotso's line still looked really long.
> 
> Rode TTA as a walk on.
> 
> Space said it only had a 15 minute wait but the line was out the door. We felt we had got the general idea by going thru on TTA so we didn't worry about it.
> 
> Walked onto tea cups, the ride was fun with the lights and music.
> 
> This was at 11, it looked like the line for the Queen and Tweedles might have already been cut.
> 
> Went to Storybook.
> 
> Goofy in line at 11:03, done at 11:12. Would have been sooner but the photopass had an equipment malfunction and had to wait for someone to bring her something.
> 
> Seven Dwarves in line at 11:13, they switched out but were back in just a few minutes. Done at 11:34. These guys were a much better interaction then I had remembered. Maybe because they were inside with air conditioning.



Sounds like you were able to get a lot done during the parade times!
Our plan is to catch the fireworks, 2nd parade and the last hocus pocus show. Hopefully we can make use some of that time when everyone else is watching the 1st parade and see some of the hard to meet characters.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

Is Moana just not as popular this year? She seems to be having relatively short waits.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Tigger in a kilt said:


> Is Moana just not as popular this year? She seems to be having relatively short waits.



Might be that's she's not easily visible. Same thing will seven dwarves. Lots of people don't plan like we do in this thread.

If you walk by and see a character or see a big line and ask someone who they're waiting for, that's one thing.  This year Moana is inside the tiki room with just one small sign that said meet Moana. Same with seven dwarves inside the storybook enclosed tent.

Disney's own party maps don't even have characters on the locations, just a Mickey head to designate 'character'.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Might be that's she's not easily visible. Same thing will seven dwarves. Lots of people don't plan like we do in this thread.
> 
> If you walk by and see a character or see a big line and ask someone who they're waiting for, that's one thing.  This year Moana is inside the tiki room with just one small sign that said meet Moana. Same with seven dwarves inside the storybook enclosed tent.
> 
> Disney's own party maps don't even have characters on the locations, just a Mickey head to designate 'character'.



That makes sense, thanks. It’s pretty bizarre that the maps don’t specify the character, so I think you are right - unless you know who is there, you may not want to trail all the way up to Pete’s Silly Sideshow or go into the Tiki Room. I wonder if this was intentional on Disney’s part, to stop the lines getting out of control with higher ticket sales.


----------



## sweetheartxapril

firsttimer4 said:


> Has anyone got in line for Jack and Sally or Moana later in the party (maybe during the first parade) and had success? We want to see both but really don't want to stand in line for 2+ hours. A facebook friend of mine went to one of the parties and said she only waited 20minutes for Moana.


We went to last nights party. Watched the 2nd parade and stumbled upon Jack and Sally just as they were closing the line at 11:38. We were the last ones in line. Took about 40 minutes.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Tigger in a kilt said:


> That makes sense, thanks. It’s pretty bizarre that the maps don’t specify the character, so I think you are right - unless you know who is there, you may not want to trail all the way up to Pete’s Silly Sideshow or go into the Tiki Room. I wonder if this was intentional on Disney’s part, to stop the lines getting out of control with higher ticket sales.



I've also not seen Moana or Jack and Sally on the MDE app at all. I've checked a few times on party nights just out of curiosity for their wait times, but they never seem to pop up. All of the other characters are there though... Similar thought to what @OhioStateBuckeye  said, people just might not know they're there. 

I'm encouraged by your wait time though! I may check her line out around that time. I gave my daughter the choice between waiting for Moana, Jack & Sally and Pooh and friends. She chose Jack & Sally... Hoping to get in line as early as possible for that one. We'll then just see how the other lines look as we walk around. 

O-H!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

MelOhioDis said:


> I've also not seen Moana or Jack and Sally on the MDE app at all. I've checked a few times on party nights just out of curiosity for their wait times, but they never seem to pop up. All of the other characters are there though... Similar thought to what @OhioStateBuckeye  said, people just might not know they're there.
> 
> I'm encouraged by your wait time though! I may check her line out around that time. I gave my daughter the choice between waiting for Moana, Jack & Sally and Pooh and friends. She chose Jack & Sally... Hoping to get in line as early as possible for that one. We'll then just see how the other lines look as we walk around.
> 
> O-H!



I-O!!!!


----------



## HollyMD

Hmm. I’m wonderomg if we should change our plans up for Moana. It is our must do greet for my 2 ur old so had planned to line up at 4 and tag Team it until she came out. But would be great to NOT have to do that. Wonder if we should take our chances later in the night(but not TOO late in case DS starts to get tired). Of course, can’t see her during first parade, as we need to do that parade for same reason above. Decisions, decisions


----------



## Haley R

MelOhioDis said:


> I've also not seen Moana or Jack and Sally on the MDE app at all. I've checked a few times on party nights just out of curiosity for their wait times, but they never seem to pop up. All of the other characters are there though... Similar thought to what @OhioStateBuckeye  said, people just might not know they're there.
> 
> I'm encouraged by your wait time though! I may check her line out around that time. I gave my daughter the choice between waiting for Moana, Jack & Sally and Pooh and friends. She chose Jack & Sally... Hoping to get in line as early as possible for that one. We'll then just see how the other lines look as we walk around.
> 
> O-H!


I didn’t know the characters show up on Mde during the party. That’s nice! Even Elvis stitch?


----------



## tampabrat22

Hi everyone! We are going to the party tomorrow Oct 4th, just purchased the tickets and booked 2 nights at Art of Animation so this is really last minute! We have AP's so we are hoping to arrive by 3pm to beat the incoming party crowd, we want to be in Liberty Square to get in line for Jack & Sally by 4:30, then head to Moana and Aladdin/Jafar as these are my daughters must do's. She also really wants to get the Orange Bird sorcerer cards, so I am trying to figure when we can do that? Is 4pm the earliest you can pick them up? Does anyone know when they stop or close?


----------



## Aandd Beyond

tampabrat22 said:


> Hi everyone! We are going to the party tomorrow Oct 4th, just purchased the tickets and booked 2 nights at Art of Animation so this is really last minute! We have AP's so we are hoping to arrive by 3pm to beat the incoming party crowd, we want to be in Liberty Square to get in line for Jack & Sally by 4:30, then head to Moana and Aladdin/Jafar as these are my daughters must do's. She also really wants to get the Orange Bird sorcerer cards, so I am trying to figure when we can do that? Is 4pm the earliest you can pick them up? Does anyone know when they stop or close?


We were able to pick up the Orange Bird cards right at 4. CM marks your party band so they know you have collected yours. Have fun!


----------



## tampabrat22

Aandd Beyond said:


> We were able to pick up the Orange Bird cards right at 4. CM marks your party band so they know you have collected yours. Have fun!



Great, thanks. I am thinking maybe we will just hang around Main Street and grab the cards right at 4 then head to Liberty Square. I just don't want to back track all the way to the front once the party begins.


----------



## Aandd Beyond

tampabrat22 said:


> Great, thanks. I am thinking maybe we will just hang around Main Street and grab the cards right at 4 then head to Liberty Square. I just don't want to back track all the way to the front once the party begins.


Make sure to check out HM during the party. Either Lady Renata or Carlotta hold court out front of the mansion and banter with the guests in line. It was one of my favorite parts of the party.


----------



## Restrasz

What is the headless horseman straw clip?


----------



## Aandd Beyond

Restrasz said:


> What is the headless horseman straw clip?


In September they were selling them at The Golden Oak Outpost.


----------



## dachsie

tampabrat22 said:


> Hi everyone! We are going to the party tomorrow Oct 4th, just purchased the tickets and booked 2 nights at Art of Animation so this is really last minute! We have AP's so we are hoping to arrive by 3pm to beat the incoming party crowd, we want to be in Liberty Square to get in line for Jack & Sally by 4:30, then head to Moana and Aladdin/Jafar as these are my daughters must do's. She also really wants to get the Orange Bird sorcerer cards, so I am trying to figure when we can do that? Is 4pm the earliest you can pick them up? Does anyone know when they stop or close?


Jack and Sally started meeting at 4;30 SO you may want to get in line earlier


----------



## hereforthechurros

Aandd Beyond said:


> In September they were selling them at The Golden Oak Outpost.


I believe Sleepy Hollow has them as well.


----------



## hereforthechurros

The orange bird cards... what are these exactly? Are they part of a set or does it get you something special?


----------



## dachsie

hereforthechurros said:


> The orange bird cards... what are these exactly? Are they part of a set or does it get you something special?


They are for those who like to play Sorcerors of the Magic Kingdom.  Its a specialty card for it


----------



## abnihon

billyjobobb said:


> We’re in line for 7dwarfs. 1 party of 3 in front of us. Bought the pass holder shirt. The lady running the line had a laminated page that had all the partymerch. The stitch pin. The Hocus Pocus and the Hocus Pocus spirit Jersey are the only things marked as sold out on her sheet. We are told 7dwarfs will start at 5:30 tonight! Hustle to Pooh and the tweedles next. Wish ya luck.



HP spirit jersey sold out?!  Oh no!  That was the only thing I really wanted so maybe will skip the shopping in beginning of my party plan and go through bypass...


----------



## Haley R

Does anyone know if the Halloween treats increased in price as well?


----------



## MelOhioDis

Haley R said:


> I didn’t know the characters show up on Mde during the party. That’s nice! Even Elvis stitch?



Most of the characters do. I think I saw stitch but can’t remember for certain. It unfortunately doesn’t give wait times just where they are and at what time.


----------



## Haley R

MelOhioDis said:


> Most of the characters do. I think I saw stitch but can’t remember for certain. It unfortunately doesn’t give wait times just where they are and at what time.


Oh okay I thought it had wait times


----------



## billyjobobb

Sodas went up to $4.50 Mickey pretzels are now $7

We had dinner reservations. I spent $0 otherwise.


----------



## sheila14

billyjobobb said:


> Sodas went up to $4.50 Mickey pretzels are now $7
> 
> We had dinner reservations. I spent $0 otherwise.


How much of a mark up for products??


----------



## jriveiro724

This may have been answered before, but at what time do they start selling the MNSSHP merch inside of Big Top?


----------



## wendy1974

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I believe that yes you can buy military tickets at the ticket window at MK even if party is sold out as long as the party was eligible for military tickets. We did this last year but only at MK. Tried at epcot but they said i had to go to MK.


Do they have a list of parties that Military tickets are eligible for.  I'm looking at October 30th.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

We would like to get the pumpkin picture at town square on our way out of the park.  Does anyone know if this is still available after midnight, similar to the other pictures on main street and the HH shot?  Thank you!


----------



## KellaCat

Hi guys!  We have a group of 9 attending on 10/23 and 10/25 - can't wait!  Doing Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs and the Evil Queen on the 23rd, then doing the Incredibles with just my family on the 25th. Party only tickets for each day, so trying to plan for rides/attractions as well as meeting a few characters. (Rides are definitely priority though). 
The 25th is also my son's and DH's birthday so looking forward to some extra treats on that day.  Who has the best goodies?  Cupcakes, etc?


----------



## Haley R

KellaCat said:


> Hi guys!  We have a group of 9 attending on 10/23 and 10/25 - can't wait!  Doing Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs and the Evil Queen on the 23rd, then doing the Incredibles with just my family on the 25th. Party only tickets for each day, so trying to plan for rides/attractions as well as meeting a few characters. (Rides are definitely priority though).
> The 25th is also my son's and DH's birthday so looking forward to some extra treats on that day.  Who has the best goodies?  Cupcakes, etc?


We are going to the exact same parties as you!


----------



## KellaCat

Haley R said:


> We are going to the exact same parties as you!


woohoo!!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> We would like to get the pumpkin picture at town square on our way out of the park.  Does anyone know if this is still available after midnight, similar to the other pictures on main street and the HH shot?  Thank you!



Yes


----------



## LoganBrown1990

Cowgirl_Jessie said:


> We would like to get the pumpkin picture at town square on our way out of the park.  Does anyone know if this is still available after midnight, similar to the other pictures on main street and the HH shot?  Thank you!


We really took our time leaving the park after the party and the pumpkin photo op still had a line even as the PhotoPass photographers along Main St. were stopping for the night around 1:00.


----------



## BriarRose59

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Stay tuned, about to do my write up.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they do check.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned, about to do my write up.



Thanks!  I was hoping so.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

wendy1974 said:


> Do they have a list of parties that Military tickets are eligible for.  I'm looking at October 30th.


That party is usually not discounted for anyone and from what I am seeing there are no more military ticket dates this year. First post lists those dates and there are none in October.


----------



## Mikey15

Didn't know whether to throw this question in a Pop Century thread, the Transportation board, or here, so let's start with here,

We're going to the Oct 31 (I know! We're nuts! but that's when we're flying in) Halloween Party and have chosen to book onsite at Pop so we can just pass off our luggage and not worry about check-in times.  Question: My wife read that bus service ends 1 hour after park closing or 11pm whichever comes sooner, which doesn't make much sense when they've got Halloween Parties that don't end until midnight.  My wife and I will be closing this thing out.  Will we still be able to take a bus back to Pop?

Thanks!


----------



## ninafeliz

Mikey15 said:


> Didn't know whether to throw this question in a Pop Century thread, the Transportation board, or here, so let's start with here,
> 
> We're going to the Oct 31 (I know! We're nuts! but that's when we're flying in) Halloween Party and have chosen to book onsite at Pop so we can just pass off our luggage and not worry about check-in times.  Question: My wife read that bus service ends 1 hour after park closing or 11pm whichever comes sooner, which doesn't make much sense when they've got Halloween Parties that don't end until midnight.  My wife and I will be closing this thing out.  Will we still be able to take a bus back to Pop?
> 
> Thanks!



You can get a bus back to Pop regardless of how late you leave the park - even 1:30 AM (or 2:30 AM).  They won't  abandon you there .  (once, years ago, we left Epcot over 2 hrs after the park closed on a regular night and were the only people on the bus that took us back to POR).  As it gets later they catch you on the way to the busses and ask you where you are going, and might direct you to a different location than if you were leaving during normal hours.  After the halloween party I gather people leave quite regularly up to about 1:15-1:30, so it might even be normal bus line locations at that time.  Don't stress about that aspect at all


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Mikey15 said:


> Didn't know whether to throw this question in a Pop Century thread, the Transportation board, or here, so let's start with here,
> 
> We're going to the Oct 31 (I know! We're nuts! but that's when we're flying in) Halloween Party and have chosen to book onsite at Pop so we can just pass off our luggage and not worry about check-in times.  Question: My wife read that bus service ends 1 hour after park closing or 11pm whichever comes sooner, which doesn't make much sense when they've got Halloween Parties that don't end until midnight.  My wife and I will be closing this thing out.  Will we still be able to take a bus back to Pop?
> 
> Thanks!


Absolutely, you will have no problem. My brother and I hopped on a CBR bus at 1240. They won’t leave you stranded, I promise. 

Actually since you are staying at Pop!— the later the better. That bus stop will be a mad house at 12am. Enjoy your party!


----------



## FoxC63

KellaCat said:


> Hi guys!  We have a group of 9 attending on 10/23 and 10/25 - can't wait!  *Doing Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs and the Evil Queen* on the 23rd



This post caught my eye, what do you mean by "doing" ?  The 7 Dwarfs do have a m&g but Snow White & Evil Queen do not unless you're referring to the parade?  Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## 1lilspark

FoxC63 said:


> This post caught my eye, what do you mean by "doing" ?  The 7 Dwarfs do have a m&g but Snow White & Evil Queen do not unless you're referring to the parade?  Just wanted to make sure.


Doing as costumes I’d imagine


----------



## lvcourtneyy

jriveiro724 said:


> This may have been answered before, but at what time do they start selling the MNSSHP merch inside of Big Top?



We were able to purchase merchandise after 2 pm by showing our party tickets on our phones


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

lvcourtneyy said:


> We were able to purchase merchandise after 2 pm by showing our party tickets on our phones



May I ask: are you a DVC member?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Tigger in a kilt said:


> May I ask: are you a DVC member?



Nope!


----------



## pitpat

Anyone know if a sold out 10/31 party is the same as a sold out August or September party?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

pitpat said:


> Anyone know if a sold out 10/31 party is the same as a sold out August or September party?



Yup a sold out party is a sold out party regardless of when it is.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

lvcourtneyy said:


> Nope!



Ooh, interesting! That’s definitely worth remembering - thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Were all the MNSSHP Specialty Treats being sold at 6pm?


Not sure, didn’t try to order any others at that time!



firsttimer4 said:


> Has anyone got in line for Jack and Sally or Moana later in the party (maybe during the first parade) and had success? We want to see both but really don't want to stand in line for 2+ hours. A facebook friend of mine went to one of the parties and said she only waited 20minutes for Moana.


On the 28th I went right to Moana after the fireworks and waited only 15 minutes.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Cluelyss said:


> Not sure, didn’t try to order any others at that time!
> 
> 
> On the 28th I went right to Moana after the fireworks and waited only 15 minutes.



Wow that's awesome! Jack and Sally are my DD only request, so I'm nervous to take the chance to wait, but 15 minutes vs. 2 hours may be worth it! I'm also going on 10/18 so I'm guessing it will be a bit busier, being later in October. I'm hoping I see some more reports like this. BTW.. I clicked on your profile and noticed you're from Medina! I'm from Brunswick  Hi neighbor!


----------



## Sakigt

Can you mobile order say the Munster Burger at 6:30? I think I’m just going to have to test it out


----------



## Best Aunt

KellaCat said:


> Hi guys!  We have a group of 9 attending on 10/23 and 10/25 - can't wait!  Doing Snow White and the 7 Dwarfs and the Evil Queen on the 23rd, then doing the Incredibles with just my family on the 25th. Party only tickets for each day, so trying to plan for rides/attractions as well as meeting a few characters. (Rides are definitely priority though).
> The 25th is also my son's and DH's birthday so looking forward to some extra treats on that day.  Who has the best goodies?  Cupcakes, etc?



Cupcakes?  Did somebody say Cupcakes?

The cupcake selection at the Magic Kingdom in August was:

- The Confectionery on Main Street USA:
1) a yellow cupcake with multicolored frosting.  
2) The Minnie Red Velvet Cupcake.  
3) The Belle Vanilla cupcake - this is not the same as the one they sell in Epcot with the huge frosting dress. This has less frosting and little crunchy beads around part of the frosting, with a frosting rose on top.
4) Mickey Chocolate Cupcake with Cookies & Cream frosting.

- Big Top Souvenirs:
Exact same selection as The Confectionery.

- Starbucks (Main Street Bakery) on Main Street USA:
The night of the first party, the only cupcake was the Not-So-Poison-Apple cupcake.  The frosting was very very very very very very sweet.  Too sweet for me, and I have a cupcake a day at Disney World.  Find out what the selection is before you get in line, because the line moves very slowly.  You do not get your cupcake when you pay.  You have to step to the side and wait, just like the people ordering the fancy coffee drinks.  They do not have take-out containers; your cupcake will be in a bowl and you have to be careful not to drop it.


----------



## FoxC63

Sakigt said:


> Can you mobile order say the Munster Burger at 6:30? I think I’m just going to have to test it out



*Cosmic Ray’s Starlight Café / Specialty Treat *

*Muenster Smash Burger $13.99: *Muenster Smash Burger served on a black bun with Muenster cheese, tots, and Sriracha aïoli. *NOT available via Mobile*


----------



## WonderWoman28

Here now! We were in line 3:25 and let through starting at 3:48. Wristbands by 3:50 and husband darted to J&S line while I took kids through bypass. We met him over there around 4:10 and we’re about 25 people behind. They came out 4:31 and we were done at 4:55! Still hard to tell crowd levels as we’ve been ride hopping!


----------



## WonderWoman28

Hocus Pocus mug sold out


----------



## rastuso

Mikey15 said:


> Didn't know whether to throw this question in a Pop Century thread, the Transportation board, or here, so let's start with here,
> 
> We're going to the Oct 31 (I know! We're nuts! but that's when we're flying in) Halloween Party and have chosen to book onsite at Pop so we can just pass off our luggage and not worry about check-in times.  Question: My wife read that bus service ends 1 hour after park closing or 11pm whichever comes sooner, which doesn't make much sense when they've got Halloween Parties that don't end until midnight.  My wife and I will be closing this thing out.  Will we still be able to take a bus back to Pop?
> 
> Thanks!



We're hitting Halloween too.  Really wish they were doing Nov 1st this year, but alas, no.  I'm hoping it clears out decently later, as locals leave.  But, I could only sell the trip to my wife with a MNSSHP and MVMCP combo.

J


----------



## rastuso

WonderWoman28 said:


> Here now! We were in line 3:25 and let through starting at 3:48. Wristbands by 3:50 and husband darted to J&S line while I took kids through bypass. We met him over there around 4:10 and we’re about 25 people behind. They came out 4:31 and we were done at 4:55! Still hard to tell crowd levels as we’ve been ride hopping!



Are they always coming out that early now?  That's the perfect plan.  As nobody has wristbands before 4 ish, so hopefully they don't let folks in line without them, with the promise they will get them later.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW, I just pulled up the mobile ordering on the app and the first item on the menu is the Munster Burger, so they must have recently added it as an option:


----------



## Dean1953

rastuso said:


> Are they always coming out that early now?  That's the perfect plan.  As nobody has wristbands before 4 ish, so hopefully they don't let folks in line without them, with the promise they will get them later.



I’ve heard that DVC members that enter between 2 and 4 receive their wristbands when entering.


----------



## MelOhioDis

WonderWoman28 said:


> Here now! We were in line 3:25 and let through starting at 3:48. Wristbands by 3:50 and husband darted to J&S line while I took kids through bypass. We met him over there around 4:10 and we’re about 25 people behind. They came out 4:31 and we were done at 4:55! Still hard to tell crowd levels as we’ve been ride hopping!



Thank you so much for reporting this! That’s my plan too! Hope you have a great time


----------



## WonderWoman28

rastuso said:


> Are they always coming out that early now?  That's the perfect plan.  As nobody has wristbands before 4 ish, so hopefully they don't let folks in line without them, with the promise they will get them later.



They definitely checked my husbands band as he was getting in line then checked ours around 415.


----------



## WonderWoman28

WonderWoman28 said:


> They definitely checked my husbands band as he was getting in line then checked ours around 415.


Also, I think the last 3 party nights they came out at 4:30 so hopefully it’s staying that way!


----------



## Sakigt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> FWIW, I just pulled up the mobile ordering on the app and the first item on the menu is the Munster Burger, so they must have recently added it as an option:
> 
> View attachment 355898


Yeah I was getting conflicting info. Official Disney stuff said it was.


----------



## Mikey15

rastuso said:


> We're hitting Halloween too.  Really wish they were doing Nov 1st this year, but alas, no.  I'm hoping it clears out decently later, as locals leave.  But, I could only sell the trip to my wife with a MNSSHP and MVMCP combo.
> 
> J



I was expecting (hoping?) for a Nov 1 or 2 option when we went to book them too. Oh well, hopefully “I went to the Halloween Party on Halloween” can be a story to tell. 

Most rides shouldn’t be bad waits (seems like it’s the character lines that are worse), and we scored pre-7pm FPs for all three mountains at the 30 day window, so the worst thing to worry about for us is getting a projection/fireworks spot.


----------



## billyjobobb

I feel like Disney just needs to move Jack and Sally over to a regular character meet and greet and drop it from the party only classification.


----------



## WonderWoman28

So this was my first ever Halloween party. I’ve read tons of posts here so I felt prepared. I was definitely a little disappointed we didn’t get to do more party exclusive things. The streets felt jam packed (but I have nothing to compare it to party wise) and I was so overwhelmed (even being “prepared”). It was myself, DH, DD (9), DS (4), DD(2), and my sister who is in her 30s. We were dressed as the incredibles (not original as I’ve learbed) and my sister was Edna Mode. Here’s a run down of our night, not sure why it’s so long!

We’re staying at POP and had a plan to be at the bus stop by 3 at the latest. 

We left our room at 2:40, arrived to the POP bus stop 2:45 with a “next arrival” bus time of 2:55. It arrived at 2:58 with I think 1-2 people standing so it was a perfectly relaxing ride. 

We were through bag check and in line by 3:25 with about 10-12 people ahead of us. It was pretty hot at this point but then a little storm cloud moved over and it sprinkled a bit. Not enough to soak you but enough to cool you off, so that was lovely. 

They started letting people through at 3:48. At this point DH went first and we followed behind. After scanning in he found a cast member standing alone closest to bridge leading into MK and went right to her then took off for J&S. We had all of our wristbands on by 3:50 and were headed to the bypass. 

We stopped at a merch cart on the way and got T-shirt’s and a pin. Then headed through the bypass and did a quick frames photopass with just the kids. 

DH called as we were exiting the bypass saying he was about 20 people behind and they were already having people move up and some were making a stink about “line cutters”. We made it to him by about 4:10 and there were other people ahead of us who had the same “send one person” idea, since it started filling out in front of us. Still, we were probably 25 ish people behind. They came out right at 4:30 and we were done by 4:55. I was thrilled to have gotten done so early and the interaction was amazing. They were so chatty, and my kids are huge fans so it was awesome and worth the heat. 

At this point our original plan would have been to get in line for Moana. But it was so hot I couldn’t imagine waiting in another line. At this point we had a quick potty break then went onto my oldest favorite - Splash Mountain. We got over there around 510 with a posted 10 minute wait, it was more like 20 minutes and was posted 35 by the time we walked out. 

We headed to jungle cruise for a 5:20 fastpass. We arrived around 5:50 with a 35 minute posted wait. Once we exited they had already closed the line for the night. 

We headed to Casey’s corner for a quick snack since my oldest wanted corn dog nuggets. We arrived around 6:15 and had gotten 2 orders of corn dog nuggets with fries, and an order of loaded fries. With the intention of eating at cosmic rays later for the burger!

Our plan was to head to tomorrow land from here, the speedway had a 10 minute wait at this point. As we were headed over DH noticed oogie boogie was out on the popcorn cart in the hub right before the TL bridge. It was 6:45 when he asked if they were starting to sell them. The cast member told him yes and they were the only cart selling early. 

To keep the kids entertained while he headed to the cart, we said we’d head to the people mover to cool off then we’d all go to the speedway. Well, the people mover had a line into the stroller parking, there was a ToT line already forming, and by the time we curved over by the speedway the time had jumped to 60 minutes. It was honestly overwhelming being in TL at this point. And it wasn’t even 7 yet. 

We kept moving forward to keep the kids entertained and ended up at Dumbo. We were on the ride at 7 with a 15 minute posted time but it seemed less. By the time we got off DH had met us over there and had gotten 2 OB popcorn buckets. Even though we agreed on just 1 for travel purposes he claims he was so excited he had to get 2. 

We headed to Big Top to check out the merch. My sister wanted the Hocus Pocus pin and spirit jersey and I wanted the mug. All 3 were sold out (I knew prior that the first 2 were out). We were so bummed. She ended up with some pins. I got a HP ornament and some pins. 

We headed over to barnstormer around 7:15 with a 15 min wait. At this point the sun was going down so it was cooling off. But this area was wall to wall people. Sooo crowded. Thankfully my kids were content to see Mini, Goofy, Donald and Daisy from afar since they came back out right as we were exiting barnstormer. 

In the flow of people we ended up heading towards Gaston’s. I honestly had no idea what to do at this point since it was just so crowded everywhere so we went with it. Took a potty break and grabbed a snack (OB  meringue and coffee) from Gaston’s at 7:40. This was the only place all night we found to be not crazy. The Belle and Gaston line didn’t look too bad but we didn’t want to wait since our plan was to head towards the hub to get a spot for the 8:35 HP show. 

We honestly were too afraid to veer and kept going with the flow of people towards Liberty Square. We stopped at Sleepy Hallow for snacks (Jack push pop, zero sundae, and fruit waffle). The 7:40 show was ended as we were eating. We waited until the bulk of the crowd left and snuck in to steak out a spot around 8:10. We got a perfect one just off the bridge from Sleepy Hallow that had a great view of the stage from the left but also had a small spot on the curb of the hub to view the parade. 

The kids loved the show and the view wasn’t perfect but it was pretty darn good. Especially when the family a head of us left 5 minutes in. Then we just turned for the parade. Thankfully my DH stood on the curb during the show since people tried stealing out parade spot after it ended. For the parade my oldest DD and DS sat on the curb. My sister and myself with youngest DD sat behind them. And the stroller and DH were behind us. It was perfect and we had a great view of both. 

After the parade I had every intention to keep going. I’m the planner of the trip and I always worry if everyone is having fun. So I thought we hadn’t done enough and needed to keep going. I was feeling slightly woozy and nauseous at this point and my younger 2 seemed a little restless. I took both DDs to the bathroom between liberty square and adventure land and when I came out my DH declared we would head out. I kind of gave him a look and he knew what I was thinking. He said - everyone had fun, we met Jack and Sally, I got my popcorn buckets, we rode some rides we wanted to do, and had a great view for the show and parade. It’s ok, we can go. 

I was kind of glad he said it. My sister is very go with the flow so she was fine and my oldest declared she had a lot of fun, so I felt better leaving. We stopped at the headless horsemen photopass out front with 1 family a head of us. It was 10 at this point. We made a slow treck to the bus stopping near the water to pack up our stroller and things. The Hallowishes started as we were loading on the bus so we got to see some. And thankfully our bus had plenty of seats. We were back in our room before 11. 

We never made it to cosmic rays which explains why I felt so sick. I really only had a few corn dog nuggets and some of the fruit waffle. We didn’t do any ToT lines and I had asked my oldest if she wanted to do some while we were waiting between the show and parade and it was a hard “no I’m good”. So I was thankful for that. J&S were our only meet and we only had a few party exclusive treats. 

I’m not sure I’ll go again. Maybe some day if just DH and I take our dream solo trip. I’m sure we could have gotten more done in the last 2 hours but we did 6 hours with 3 kids and no one lost their crap so that’s a win for us.


----------



## TeaForTulips

Back to the resort from tonight's party. 

We were in line for Jack and Sally just after 2:30 (not DVC, just used our park hopper entrance). We were the third family back. I have noted that still by 3:45 there were maybe only about 12 families in line? We tagged teamed wristbands at PhilharMagic just before 4. The line there was longer than the line I left behind at Jack and Sally's. By the time I returned from getting a wristband, the ropes were full! The line slowly but surely expanded.

About 4:15 they checked bands.

I obviously was too paranoid based on early reports and did not need to get there that early this afternoon, but no regrets. The meet and greet were fantastic. Even for such a short meeting, they are so fun and just a delight.

I haven't been to a party in _years_, but this one felt packed. I know that's redundant from what everyone has been saying.

The first Hocus Pocus show was ridonkulous with people. Amazing show, though. Don't miss it.

Based on that horrible view (due to the crowd, we weren't far from the stage), the kiddos did not want to do the first parade and wanted to watch the fireworks away from the masses. We hunkered down by the newly painted space rocks near Tomorrowland about 10:00. It was not the perfect view, but again, no regrets. The side view was still gorgeous and we didn't have to deal with the hoards of people. No one stood in front of the kids.

I heard a few grumbles about rides breaking down from people around me. For us, Space Mountain shut down after we were in line for a while. This was a little before 9:20 everyone had to walk back out. Earlier before official party time but after 4 pm, we also got "stuck" on Carousel of Progress where it was the Fourth of July at least 4 times and we weren't allowed to leave. I love that ride, but everyone was done.

I don't think I have too much more helpful things to add. We did not accomplish everything by far. We did not intend to meet more characters, but we did intend to ride more rides. It took much longer than what I gathered to just get places. It was shoulder to shoulder crowds everywhere we went.  I usually do better with time on a busy MK day. This was nuts.

We used a Speedway FP+ right after J&S meet. It was posted 15.
People Mover we waited about 5 minutes.
Splash Mountain was posted 15, we waited for 10.
BTMRR was posted 15, but was a walk on.
Pirates were posted 25, we waited for 10.
Carpets were posted 5, but was a walk on.
Space was posted 25, we waited for about 15 before having to leave. I was just thankful it didn't break down while we were in the ride. 
Teacups were posted 5, but we waited for 15.
Buzz posted for 15, we waited for 10.

Almost everything was posted 15 or less except Haunted Mansion, Space, Pirates, and 7 Dwarves when I looked which were all consistently over 20 minutes at least.

We got a curb seat on Main Street across from Casey's about 10:35 and watched the last parade.

Oh, and P.S. the Hades Nachos were awesome.

Edit: We did also ToT a few times. At one point, they skipped one of my kiddos and I didn't realize it until we stepped away. They were emptying a new box of candy in at that moment. So I stepped back with her and everyone thought we were cutting the line. A CM even asked me to go back to the end of the line. If looks could kill. 

Luckily, the CM giving the candy out remembered her. Even only going through maybe 4 ToT lines, we have more candy than needed by far. I do agree with reports about waiting until later to ToT, however. The early lines were loooong.


----------



## Haley R

TeaForTulips said:


> Back to the resort from tonight's party.
> 
> We were in line for Jack and Sally just after 2:30 (not DVC, just used our park hopper entrance). We were the third family back. I have noted that still by 3:45 there were maybe only about 12 families in line? We tagged teamed wristbands at PhilharMagic just before 4. The line there was longer than the line I left behind at Jack and Sally's. By the time I returned from getting a wristband, the ropes were full! The line slowly but surely expanded.
> 
> About 4:15 they checked bands.
> 
> I obviously was too paranoid based on early reports and did not need to get there that early this afternoon, but no regrets. The meet and greet were fantastic. Even for such a short meeting, they are so fun and just a delight.
> 
> I haven't been to a party in _years_, but this one felt packed. I know that's redundant from what everyone has been saying.
> 
> The first Hocus Pocus show was ridonkulous with people. Amazing show, though. Don't miss it.
> 
> Based on that horrible view (due to the crowd, we weren't far from the stage), the kiddos did not want to do the first parade and wanted to watch the fireworks away from the masses. We hunkered down by the newly painted space rocks near Tomorrowland about 10:00. It was not the perfect view, but again, no regrets. The side view was still gorgeous and we didn't have to deal with the hoards of people. No one stood in front of the kids.
> 
> I heard a few grumbles about rides breaking down from people around me. For us, Space Mountain shut down after we were in line for a while. This was a little before 9:20 everyone had to walk back out. Earlier before official party time but after 4 pm, we also got "stuck" on Carousel of Progress where it was the Fourth of July at least 4 times and we weren't allowed to leave. I love that ride, but everyone was done.
> 
> I don't think I have too much more helpful things to add. We did not accomplish everything by far. We did not intend to meet more characters, but we did intend to ride more rides. It took much longer than what I gathered to just get places. It was shoulder to shoulder crowds everywhere we went.  I usually do better with time on a busy MK day. This was nuts.
> 
> We used a Speedway FP+ right after J&S meet. It was posted 15.
> People Mover we waited about 5 minutes.
> Splash Mountain was posted 15, we waited for 10.
> BTMRR was posted 15, but was a walk on.
> Pirates were posted 25, we waited for 10.
> Carpets were posted 5, but was a walk on.
> Space was posted 25, we waited for about 15 before having to leave. I was just thankful it didn't break down while we were in the ride.
> Teacups were posted 5, but we waited for 15.
> Buzz posted for 15, we waited for 10.
> 
> Almost everything was posted 15 or less except Haunted Mansion, Space, Pirates, and 7 Dwarves when I looked which were all consistently over 20 minutes at least.
> 
> We got a curb seat on Main Street across from Casey's about 10:35 and watched the last parade.
> 
> Oh, and P.S. the Hades Nachos were awesome.
> 
> Edit: We did also ToT a few times. At one point, they skipped one of my kiddos and I didn't realize it until we stepped away. They were emptying a new box of candy in at that moment. So I stepped back with her and everyone thought we were cutting the line. A CM even asked me to go back to the end of the line. If looks could kill.
> 
> Luckily, the CM giving the candy out remembered her. Even only going through maybe 4 ToT lines, we have more candy than needed by far. I do agree with reports about waiting until later to ToT, however. The early lines were loooong.


I’m a little surprised that a Thursday party was so busy.


----------



## Amy&Dan

We went tonight as well.  We've gone ten of the last 14 years, including Halloween night a couple of times.  Never, ever have I seen crowds like tonight.   We arrived at 2:30, had a late lunch at LTT and got our wristbands about 5 I think. Candy lines, particularly the one at Carousel of Progress were insane.  Ride lines weren't awful but definitely much longer than in years past.  The human traffic was frustrating.   We skipped the parade since we've seen it and we saw the fireworks behind the castle because honestly the front was so awful we just couldn't deal with it and again, we've seen it so many times.  Dh remarked that we paid for a "special " event that no longer feels special.   Sad to say this will be our last party.  We had a good run with this event but it's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## rastuso

Haley R said:


> I’m a little surprised that a Thursday party was so busy.



It sold out.


----------



## rastuso

Mikey15 said:


> I was expecting (hoping?) for a Nov 1 or 2 option when we went to book them too. Oh well, hopefully “I went to the Halloween Party on Halloween” can be a story to tell.
> 
> Most rides shouldn’t be bad waits (seems like it’s the character lines that are worse), and we scored pre-7pm FPs for all three mountains at the 30 day window, so the worst thing to worry about for us is getting a projection/fireworks spot.



I didn't think you could get FPs on other media and use them for the Party any more.


----------



## pangyal

We were there last night (October 4). Rather than leaving a review, I'm going to paste the email I sent to Guest Services the moment we returned to our room after the party last night:

----

We have been attending the MNSSHP for many years now. It has been one of the things we look forward to all year and begin to get excited about planning for it far earlier than would be reasonable each time .

However, this year was an absolutely awful disappointment. The crowds that we encountered were extreme. We have been to exclusively sold-out parties every year, but the number of tickets that must have been sold for this year’s parties must have been least 30% higher than previous years. Please remember that families with children who wilt earlier on can usually squeeze it out until about 10pm at the latest. That gave us three hours to work with.

To wit:

-It took about 15 minutes to complete each trick or treat line (we gave up after two). The line at the train station took 18 minutes to get through at 8pm.

-The lines for the rides that were not Pooh or Under the Sea remained above 30 minutes for the duration of the party, when they were not down completely (we were very much looking forward to the Space Mountain overlay, but were unable to ride it, since it went down and had not yet come back up when we left around 10pm). Therefore, we were able to ride a grand total of two rides during the entire party (Pirates and Big Thunder).

-The lines for every character were 45-60 minutes long, per the CMs. I understand that characters are very popular (I’m not referring to the Moana/ Jack&Sally/Lotso/ Dwarves, as they are always high, as expected), but even the Storybook Circus crew were sitting over 60 minutes throughout the evening. Therefore, we were not able to meet any special characters.

-The lines for the Magic shots were at least 20 groups deep, at every location, throughout the entire night. The CMs estimated a half hour wait for each one. Therefore, we did not have a chance to get any of the Magic Shots we had looked forward to, except for the Headless Horseman (whom we have gotten every year). 

-The parade crowd in Frontierland was five rows deep 45 minutes prior to the parade. I have NEVER seen this before. It is usually pretty easy to find a spot in Frontierland about 30 minutes before, with a good view. Not so this year.

To compare- last year, we accomplished the following in the exact same amount of time with a sold-out party (we always leave just before the fireworks, with our nine year-old who is NOT a night owl):

-Went through every single trick or treat line in the park, some twice. The average wait was two minutes at each station.

-Met Belle/Gaston, Jack Sparrow, and Ariel/Eric.

-Got at least three Photopass shots.

-Saw the parade with a front row seat in Frontierland obtained 15 minutes prior to start.

-Rode nine rides.

My point is, the event is very clearly oversold this year, and it is extremely disappointing. Everybody was grumbling about the crowds, and it was so congested throughout the entire party that simply moving from one place to another was very difficult- this also slowed our progress considerably.

In the end, we were left with next to nothing that we really “did” at this party tonight, because it was so incredibly crowded. I am a sucker for any Disney upcharge event and have purchased multiple tickets to various types of these, including multiple EMMs, Christmas parties, Halloween parties, pirate cruises, dessert parties…and never have I been so disappointed with how the over-monetization of an event has been so clear and so detrimental to our enjoyment.

I do apologize for the lengthy and possibly pointlessly detailed email, but I think it’s important to pass on real-world experiences that result from increasing ticket sales to these events. In the end, the guests suffer, and nobody is happy except for those that can stay until midnight and take advantage of an emptier party once all of the families have to leave to take their kiddos to bed- families who paid just as much for their tickets and are getting so, so much less this year than any other.

Please reconsider the number of tickets you are selling to this event. It has been something we always looked forward to, but I honestly cannot say that we would consider doing it again unless the ticket sales were slowed and reduced back to a more comfortable level. We have been at Disney during extremely high-crowd times, and I would rank this party up there with Spring Break. Considering that the tagline for this party is along the lines of “enjoying reduced wait times for attractions”, I would say that at this point, that completely misses the mark.


----------



## Haley R

pangyal said:


> We were there last night (October 4). Rather than leaving a review, I'm going to paste the email I sent to Guest Services the moment we returned to our room after the party last night:
> 
> ----
> 
> We have been attending the MNSSHP for many years now. It has been one of the things we look forward to all year and begin to get excited about planning for it far earlier than would be reasonable each time .
> 
> However, this year was an absolutely awful disappointment. The crowds that we encountered were extreme. We have been to exclusively sold-out parties every year, but the number of tickets that must have been sold for this year’s parties must have been least 30% higher than previous years. Please remember that families with children who wilt earlier on can usually squeeze it out until about 10pm at the latest. That gave us three hours to work with.
> 
> To wit:
> 
> -It took about 15 minutes to complete each trick or treat line (we gave up after two). The line at the train station took 18 minutes to get through at 8pm.
> 
> -The lines for the rides that were not Pooh or Under the Sea remained above 30 minutes for the duration of the party, when they were not down completely (we were very much looking forward to the Space Mountain overlay, but were unable to ride it, since it went down and had not yet come back up when we left around 10pm). Therefore, we were able to ride a grand total of two rides during the entire party (Pirates and Big Thunder).
> 
> -The lines for every character were 45-60 minutes long, per the CMs. I understand that characters are very popular (I’m not referring to the Moana/ Jack&Sally/Lotso/ Dwarves, as they are always high, as expected), but even the Storybook Circus crew were sitting over 60 minutes throughout the evening. Therefore, we were not able to meet any special characters.
> 
> -The lines for the Magic shots were at least 20 groups deep, at every location, throughout the entire night. The CMs estimated a half hour wait for each one. Therefore, we did not have a chance to get any of the Magic Shots we had looked forward to, except for the Headless Horseman (whom we have gotten every year).
> 
> -The parade crowd in Frontierland was five rows deep 45 minutes prior to the parade. I have NEVER seen this before. It is usually pretty easy to find a spot in Frontierland about 30 minutes before, with a good view. Not so this year.
> 
> To compare- last year, we accomplished the following in the exact same amount of time with a sold-out party (we always leave just before the fireworks, with our nine year-old who is NOT a night owl):
> 
> -Went through every single trick or treat line in the park, some twice. The average wait was two minutes at each station.
> 
> -Met Belle/Gaston, Jack Sparrow, and Ariel/Eric.
> 
> -Got at least three Photopass shots.
> 
> -Saw the parade with a front row seat in Frontierland obtained 15 minutes prior to start.
> 
> -Rode nine rides.
> 
> My point is, the event is very clearly oversold this year, and it is extremely disappointing. Everybody was grumbling about the crowds, and it was so congested throughout the entire party that simply moving from one place to another was very difficult- this also slowed our progress considerably.
> 
> In the end, we were left with next to nothing that we really “did” at this party tonight, because it was so incredibly crowded. I am a sucker for any Disney upcharge event and have purchased multiple tickets to various types of these, including multiple EMMs, Christmas parties, Halloween parties, pirate cruises, dessert parties…and never have I been so disappointed with how the over-monetization of an event has been so clear and so detrimental to our enjoyment.
> 
> I do apologize for the lengthy and possibly pointlessly detailed email, but I think it’s important to pass on real-world experiences that result from increasing ticket sales to these events. In the end, the guests suffer, and nobody is happy except for those that can stay until midnight and take advantage of an emptier party once all of the families have to leave to take their kiddos to bed- families who paid just as much for their tickets and are getting so, so much less this year than any other.
> 
> Please reconsider the number of tickets you are selling to this event. It has been something we always looked forward to, but I honestly cannot say that we would consider doing it again unless the ticket sales were slowed and reduced back to a more comfortable level. We have been at Disney during extremely high-crowd times, and I would rank this party up there with Spring Break. Considering that the tagline for this party is along the lines of “enjoying reduced wait times for attractions”, I would say that at this point, that completely misses the mark.


I’m really sorry about your bad experience but I’m glad you let guest services know.


----------



## Haley R

rastuso said:


> It sold out.


Did it sell out just yesterday?


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I’m sorry that last night’s party was such a flop for everyone. I can’t imagine that anyone would have fun when the crowds are that bad. 

If we end up at a sold out night, is there any value in not arriving at 4pm, but instead arriving later, say 8:30pm-9pm and hoping that the crowds have started to thin out by then? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Mikey15

rastuso said:


> I didn't think you could get FPs on other media and use them for the Party any more.



We did this the last two years so   FPs and the FP lines cut off somewhere between 6&7pm when the ordinary park day ends (and the party begins!), so our latest FP is a BTMRR for use between 5:20 and 6:00. 

We don’t have day tickets yet, just the MNSSHP, and the MDE app let us book the FPs for the party day only, so it still seems to be within their design parameters.


----------



## dachsie

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m sorry that last night’s party was such a flop for everyone. I can’t imagine that anyone would have fun when the crowds are that bad.
> 
> If we end up at a sold out night, is there any value in not arriving at 4pm, but instead arriving later, say 8:30pm-9pm and hoping that the crowds have started to thin out by then? Has anyone tried this?


I wouldn't.  I would go just realizing you will be slower getting things done


----------



## Haley R

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m sorry that last night’s party was such a flop for everyone. I can’t imagine that anyone would have fun when the crowds are that bad.
> 
> If we end up at a sold out night, is there any value in not arriving at 4pm, but instead arriving later, say 8:30pm-9pm and hoping that the crowds have started to thin out by then? Has anyone tried this?


One of the PP mentioned trick or treat lines being super long at 8 pm so I wouldn’t count on anything thinning out that early. Just show up like normal and know you might not get as much done as planned.


----------



## WonderWoman28

I’m sort of glad to see I’m not the only one who was disappointed with last night. I don’t have anything to compare it to, but I felt so incredibly overwhelmed which isn’t normally like me. At least my family said they had fun but I can’t tell if they were humoring me or if they really just don’t know all the things we missed.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

My Disney attraction overlay Halloween edition article was published, in case anyone wants to read the attraction overlays I want Disney to do.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-...disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)


----------



## dachsie

You know, I just realized something.  I did not see Cruella roaming at either of the parties I went to and I spent a lot of time in Fantasy land for both


----------



## rastuso

Mikey15 said:


> We did this the last two years so   FPs and the FP lines cut off somewhere between 6&7pm when the ordinary park day ends (and the party begins!), so our latest FP is a BTMRR for use between 5:20 and 6:00.
> 
> We don’t have day tickets yet, just the MNSSHP, and the MDE app let us book the FPs for the party day only, so it still seems to be within their design parameters.



Somewhere on this thread, it was mentioned.  There seemed to be some confusion, but ultimately, I thought folks said those days were over.  That was for getting FPs on one ticket, and using MNSSHP tickets to enter for the day, like I would likely do, since I don't want to officially claim my MNSSHP tickets yet.

But I also recall folks saying party tickets couldn't get FPs anymore.

Surely someone with vey recent experience can confirm/deny.


----------



## dachsie

We got FP on party tickets when we went last week


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

dachsie said:


> You know, I just realized something.  I did not see Cruella roaming at either of the parties I went to and I spent a lot of time in Fantasy land for both



We saw her several times on last Tuesday.

She looped us twice when we were waiting for the Queen and Tweedles. 

We also saw her in front of BOG later on.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

dachsie said:


> I wouldn't.  I would go just realizing you will be slower getting things done





Haley R said:


> One of the PP mentioned trick or treat lines being super long at 8 pm so I wouldn’t count on anything thinning out that early. Just show up like normal and know you might not get as much done as planned.



Thank you both! I suspect you are right, but it was worth asking. 



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My Disney attraction overlay Halloween edition article was published, in case anyone wants to read the attraction overlays I want Disney to do.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/attraction-overlays-halloween-edition/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)



Great article! Congratulations!


----------



## Cluelyss

MelOhioDis said:


> BTW.. I clicked on your profile and noticed you're from Medina! I'm from Brunswick  Hi neighbor!


Well hello neighbor!!! 

Small world!!


----------



## hereforthechurros

After months of back and forth we are officially attending the 10/11 party. Then I see last night’s sold out reviews for a Thursday party and I’m back to feeling blah about it. Unfortunately we don’t have a choice in days we can attend so looks like I need to temper my expectations. Luckily we don’t care about M&Gs or photopass so hopefully we will at least be able to catch the parade and stage show.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Cluelyss said:


> Well hello neighbor!!!
> 
> Small world!!


Another Ohioan here! But further north in Bay Village


----------



## hereforthechurros

WonderWoman28 said:


> So this was my first ever Halloween party. I’ve read tons of posts here so I felt prepared. I was definitely a little disappointed we didn’t get to do more party exclusive things. The streets felt jam packed (but I have nothing to compare it to party wise) and I was so overwhelmed (even being “prepared”). It was myself, DH, DD (9), DS (4), DD(2), and my sister who is in her 30s. We were dressed as the incredibles (not original as I’ve learbed) and my sister was Edna Mode. Here’s a run down of our night, not sure why it’s so long!
> 
> We’re staying at POP and had a plan to be at the bus stop by 3 at the latest.
> 
> We left our room at 2:40, arrived to the POP bus stop 2:45 with a “next arrival” bus time of 2:55. It arrived at 2:58 with I think 1-2 people standing so it was a perfectly relaxing ride.
> 
> We were through bag check and in line by 3:25 with about 10-12 people ahead of us. It was pretty hot at this point but then a little storm cloud moved over and it sprinkled a bit. Not enough to soak you but enough to cool you off, so that was lovely.
> 
> They started letting people through at 3:48. At this point DH went first and we followed behind. After scanning in he found a cast member standing alone closest to bridge leading into MK and went right to her then took off for J&S. We had all of our wristbands on by 3:50 and were headed to the bypass.
> 
> We stopped at a merch cart on the way and got T-shirt’s and a pin. Then headed through the bypass and did a quick frames photopass with just the kids.
> 
> DH called as we were exiting the bypass saying he was about 20 people behind and they were already having people move up and some were making a stink about “line cutters”. We made it to him by about 4:10 and there were other people ahead of us who had the same “send one person” idea, since it started filling out in front of us. Still, we were probably 25 ish people behind. They came out right at 4:30 and we were done by 4:55. I was thrilled to have gotten done so early and the interaction was amazing. They were so chatty, and my kids are huge fans so it was awesome and worth the heat.
> 
> At this point our original plan would have been to get in line for Moana. But it was so hot I couldn’t imagine waiting in another line. At this point we had a quick potty break then went onto my oldest favorite - Splash Mountain. We got over there around 510 with a posted 10 minute wait, it was more like 20 minutes and was posted 35 by the time we walked out.
> 
> We headed to jungle cruise for a 5:20 fastpass. We arrived around 5:50 with a 35 minute posted wait. Once we exited they had already closed the line for the night.
> 
> We headed to Casey’s corner for a quick snack since my oldest wanted corn dog nuggets. We arrived around 6:15 and had gotten 2 orders of corn dog nuggets with fries, and an order of loaded fries. With the intention of eating at cosmic rays later for the burger!
> 
> Our plan was to head to tomorrow land from here, the speedway had a 10 minute wait at this point. As we were headed over DH noticed oogie boogie was out on the popcorn cart in the hub right before the TL bridge. It was 6:45 when he asked if they were starting to sell them. The cast member told him yes and they were the only cart selling early.
> 
> To keep the kids entertained while he headed to the cart, we said we’d head to the people mover to cool off then we’d all go to the speedway. Well, the people mover had a line into the stroller parking, there was a ToT line already forming, and by the time we curved over by the speedway the time had jumped to 60 minutes. It was honestly overwhelming being in TL at this point. And it wasn’t even 7 yet.
> 
> We kept moving forward to keep the kids entertained and ended up at Dumbo. We were on the ride at 7 with a 15 minute posted time but it seemed less. By the time we got off DH had met us over there and had gotten 2 OB popcorn buckets. Even though we agreed on just 1 for travel purposes he claims he was so excited he had to get 2.
> 
> We headed to Big Top to check out the merch. My sister wanted the Hocus Pocus pin and spirit jersey and I wanted the mug. All 3 were sold out (I knew prior that the first 2 were out). We were so bummed. She ended up with some pins. I got a HP ornament and some pins.
> 
> We headed over to barnstormer around 7:15 with a 15 min wait. At this point the sun was going down so it was cooling off. But this area was wall to wall people. Sooo crowded. Thankfully my kids were content to see Mini, Goofy, Donald and Daisy from afar since they came back out right as we were exiting barnstormer.
> 
> In the flow of people we ended up heading towards Gaston’s. I honestly had no idea what to do at this point since it was just so crowded everywhere so we went with it. Took a potty break and grabbed a snack (OB  meringue and coffee) from Gaston’s at 7:40. This was the only place all night we found to be not crazy. The Belle and Gaston line didn’t look too bad but we didn’t want to wait since our plan was to head towards the hub to get a spot for the 8:35 HP show.
> 
> We honestly were too afraid to veer and kept going with the flow of people towards Liberty Square. We stopped at Sleepy Hallow for snacks (Jack push pop, zero sundae, and fruit waffle). The 7:40 show was ended as we were eating. We waited until the bulk of the crowd left and snuck in to steak out a spot around 8:10. We got a perfect one just off the bridge from Sleepy Hallow that had a great view of the stage from the left but also had a small spot on the curb of the hub to view the parade.
> 
> The kids loved the show and the view wasn’t perfect but it was pretty darn good. Especially when the family a head of us left 5 minutes in. Then we just turned for the parade. Thankfully my DH stood on the curb during the show since people tried stealing out parade spot after it ended. For the parade my oldest DD and DS sat on the curb. My sister and myself with youngest DD sat behind them. And the stroller and DH were behind us. It was perfect and we had a great view of both.
> 
> After the parade I had every intention to keep going. I’m the planner of the trip and I always worry if everyone is having fun. So I thought we hadn’t done enough and needed to keep going. I was feeling slightly woozy and nauseous at this point and my younger 2 seemed a little restless. I took both DDs to the bathroom between liberty square and adventure land and when I came out my DH declared we would head out. I kind of gave him a look and he knew what I was thinking. He said - everyone had fun, we met Jack and Sally, I got my popcorn buckets, we rode some rides we wanted to do, and had a great view for the show and parade. It’s ok, we can go.
> 
> I was kind of glad he said it. My sister is very go with the flow so she was fine and my oldest declared she had a lot of fun, so I felt better leaving. We stopped at the headless horsemen photopass out front with 1 family a head of us. It was 10 at this point. We made a slow treck to the bus stopping near the water to pack up our stroller and things. The Hallowishes started as we were loading on the bus so we got to see some. And thankfully our bus had plenty of seats. We were back in our room before 11.
> 
> We never made it to cosmic rays which explains why I felt so sick. I really only had a few corn dog nuggets and some of the fruit waffle. We didn’t do any ToT lines and I had asked my oldest if she wanted to do some while we were waiting between the show and parade and it was a hard “no I’m good”. So I was thankful for that. J&S were our only meet and we only had a few party exclusive treats.
> 
> I’m not sure I’ll go again. Maybe some day if just DH and I take our dream solo trip. I’m sure we could have gotten more done in the last 2 hours but we did 6 hours with 3 kids and no one lost their crap so that’s a win for us.


How long was the line at sleepy hollow if you can remember? Thanks for taking the time to type this up!


----------



## disxlovee

hereforthechurros said:


> Another Ohioan here! But further north in Bay Village



Okay, I just had to jump in. I’m from Westlake! Hello Ohio DIS neighbors. How exciting.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Just catching up on the thread from last night’s posts.  Yikes, wonder what that means for tonight!

I didn’t look at Post 1 to remind myself but isn’t tonight the most expensive and also non-discounted party so far this year?


----------



## sheila14

disxlovee said:


> Okay, I just had to jump in. I’m from Westlake! Hello Ohio DIS neighbors. How exciting.


Hi fellow neighbors!!! I am not far from Westlake


----------



## IceQueen182

Writing from tonight’s party. We are in line for Pooh now, towards the end of the line but it’s short (we are about the 8th group back) and just starting to build. We lined up right at 6. They are checking bands. The line for Moana was an hour at 5:45 (would have done it but DD wanted Pooh!). The crowds are not bad at all. Hoping it stays that way.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

dachsie said:


> You know, I just realized something.  I did not see Cruella roaming at either of the parties I went to and I spent a lot of time in Fantasy land for both


My brother and I ran into her by Pooh around 7:15. She was funny, went off on us cause our costumes didn’t match. 

Then we ran into her again by be our guest like 10 mins later. Came over yelling at us over our costumes. No formal picture, though! Just a selfie I grabbed while I was being yelled at. 

 

I think the roaming characters are a hit and miss. We were around fantasyland for most of the party and we never saw her again.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Also while I’m online, I figured I’d share some photos from my party! The post disney depression is hittig hard, you guys 

The coveted Jack and Sally photo. Third party we’ve attended, but first time meeting them! 
 

Belle and Gaston. Slightly different location this year, but the lighting’s as worse as ever. Lol! 
 

Loved the hocus pocus photo! We love the show so much that we saw it twice! The 1045 and midnight show. This was when we were waiting for the 1045 show in our parade spot in front of the castle 
 

My brother’s favorite meet. Pooh and friends! 
 

And some food. I liked the waffle sundae the best. I got mine without caramel. 

 

 
 

I cannot wait for the party in 10/14! I won’t have my brother with me, my favorite travel companion. I’ll be with a friend... who definitely won’t allow me to see 2 hocus pocus shows. Lol!


----------



## abnihon

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Also while I’m online, I figured I’d share some photos from my party! The post disney depression is hittig hard, you guys
> 
> The coveted Jack and Sally photo. Third party we’ve attended, but first time meeting them!
> View attachment 356106
> 
> Belle and Gaston. Slightly different location this year, but the lighting’s as worse as ever. Lol!
> View attachment 356107
> 
> Loved the hocus pocus photo! We love the show so much that we saw it twice! The 1045 and midnight show. This was when we were waiting for the 1045 show in our parade spot in front of the castle
> View attachment 356108
> 
> My brother’s favorite meet. Pooh and friends!
> View attachment 356109
> 
> And some food. I liked the waffle sundae the best. I got mine without caramel.
> 
> View attachment 356110
> 
> View attachment 356111
> View attachment 356112
> 
> I cannot wait for the party in 10/14! I won’t have my brother with me, my favorite travel companion. I’ll be with a friend... who definitely won’t allow me to see 2 hocus pocus shows. Lol!



How was the doombuggy treat?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

abnihon said:


> How was the doombuggy treat?


I’d rate it a 5/10. The candy was good, I believe it was like a mint chocolate if I recall correct. The actual puff was a bit... flat. Felt like it needed something! It’s a nice photo, I’d reccomend getting 1 and having the whole party try


----------



## bpesch

Somewhere in the past week or so, someone asked about anyone having an extra The Orange Bird's card. Of course now I can't find it. Can anyone help?


----------



## IceQueen182

Quick update. Pooh and gang came out a couple minutes after 6:30. We were done by 6:43. Made a quick stop, and got an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at 6:52 at the hub popcorn stand (near the Tomorrowland entrance) with two groups in front of us. The worst lines have been for treats but they go fast. We just got to the front of the hub a few minutes ago for the 7:40 show. Crowds are very manageable tonight.


----------



## hereforthechurros

disxlovee said:


> Okay, I just had to jump in. I’m from Westlake! Hello Ohio DIS neighbors. How exciting.


Oh no way you’re right down the street from me! We just ran to the target in River to purchase Disney gift cards then purchase our Halloween tickets. Small world


----------



## MommaBerd

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> My Disney attraction overlay Halloween edition article was published, in case anyone wants to read the attraction overlays I want Disney to do.
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/attraction-overlays-halloween-edition/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+disney-updates+(Disney+Updates+-+wdwinfo.com)



Great job, once again! You are very creative!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

So confused.  I’m here tonight.  Was also at the Friday party two weeks ago.  Tonight seems so much more manageable.  This is more like what my prior year parties were like.  It’s still crowded and the ride lines are maybe longer than I’d like.  But we’re having a great night, much better than two weeks ago.  Really funny how different nights can feel so different.  

Hope others are having a fun night too!


----------



## pangyal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So confused.  I’m here tonight.  Was also at the Friday party two weeks ago.  Tonight seems so much more manageable.  This is more like what my prior year parties were like.  It’s still crowded and the ride lines are maybe longer than I’d like.  But we’re having a great night, much better than two weeks ago.  Really funny how different nights can feel so different.
> 
> Hope others are having a fun night too!



Curious, did you see whether it was sold out?

Glad it’s turned around for you !


----------



## hereforthechurros

GADisneyDad14 said:


> So confused.  I’m here tonight.  Was also at the Friday party two weeks ago.  Tonight seems so much more manageable.  This is more like what my prior year parties were like.  It’s still crowded and the ride lines are maybe longer than I’d like.  But we’re having a great night, much better than two weeks ago.  Really funny how different nights can feel so different.
> 
> Hope others are having a fun night too!


Guess all the talk about Fridays being crowded due to locals isn’t holding water this year perhaps?


----------



## pangyal

hereforthechurros said:


> Guess all the talk about Fridays being crowded due to locals isn’t holding water this year perhaps?


The past few Fridays had a LOT of negative reviews. That was one of the reasons I was hopeful about a Thursday night.


----------



## hereforthechurros

pangyal said:


> The past few Fridays had a LOT of negative reviews. That was one of the reasons I was hopeful about a Thursday night.


I feel like most parties have had negative reviews lately! Minus a few Sundays which is good. Last night’s party sold out and the few reviews here were pretty rough. Didn’t sell out tonight.


----------



## Best Aunt

hereforthechurros said:


> Guess all the talk about Fridays being crowded due to locals isn’t holding water this year perhaps?



Everybody’s home watching the Yankees-Red Sox playoff game.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Best Aunt said:


> Everybody’s home watching the Yankees-Red Sox playoff game.




I know I am. Love playoff baseball


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

wendy1974 said:


> Do they have a list of parties that Military tickets are eligible for.  I'm looking at October 30th.


The last party that had a military discount was sept 18th. It is usually the early parties. Mostly Tuesday and Sunday


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Mikey15 said:


> Didn't know whether to throw this question in a Pop Century thread, the Transportation board, or here, so let's start with here,
> 
> We're going to the Oct 31 (I know! We're nuts! but that's when we're flying in) Halloween Party and have chosen to book onsite at Pop so we can just pass off our luggage and not worry about check-in times.  Question: My wife read that bus service ends 1 hour after park closing or 11pm whichever comes sooner, which doesn't make much sense when they've got Halloween Parties that don't end until midnight.  My wife and I will be closing this thing out.  Will we still be able to take a bus back to Pop?
> 
> Thanks!


As someone who has left a party at 1:15am and arrived at an almost empty bus loop....they may send you to a different spot to wait for a bus but they will get you back to your hotel


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

PanamaMike said:


> I am looking for help to get the Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Halloween party card (available at the Main St. Firehall).
> If any of you attending upcoming party nights would be willing to assist me, please send me a PM with your address and I will mail you a SASE.
> It will take only a couple minutes of your time and won't cost you anything.
> Thank you.
> 
> Michael



Did you see post on this page. Someone looking to help you out


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

bpesch said:


> Somewhere in the past week or so, someone asked about anyone having an extra The Orange Bird's card. Of course now I can't find it. Can anyone help?


I just replied to panamamike so you should see his post right above this


----------



## WonderWoman28

hereforthechurros said:


> How long was the line at sleepy hollow if you can remember? Thanks for taking the time to type this up!



Not long! Probably about 5-10 minutes. It seemed like the waffles were already prepared so they just had to top them (ice cream, Nutella etc). Jack pops were already prepared as well.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Everybody scream!


----------



## hereforthechurros

WonderWoman28 said:


> Not long! Probably about 5-10 minutes. It seemed like the waffles were already prepared so they just had to top them (ice cream, Nutella etc). Jack pops were already prepared as well.


Thanks! I’ve found the line there to be long on normal MK days and was hoping not to waste 30 minutes getting the sundae. Will for sure check it out


----------



## dachsie

hereforthechurros said:


> I feel like most parties have had negative reviews lately! Minus a few Sundays which is good. Last night’s party sold out and the few reviews here were pretty rough. Didn’t sell out tonight.


Tuesday the 25th was a great party.


----------



## pangyal

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Everybody scream!
> 
> View attachment 356148


We just watched this from the observation deck at Bay Lake! Cheers !


----------



## sheila14

hereforthechurros said:


> Oh no way you’re right down the street from me! We just ran to the target in River to purchase Disney gift cards then purchase our Halloween tickets. Small world


I think there are a few of us on here that live an hour or so apart!!!


----------



## sheila14

Best Aunt said:


> Everybody’s home watching the Yankees-Red Sox playoff game.


Cleveland lost


----------



## disneydentist

We attended the Party on the 4th.

A few thoughts.  Your mileage may vary.

It was crowded but, we felt, manageable.  You can't do everything and shouldn't try.  

4:58 Headless Horseman Magic shot.
5:04 Sorcerer's Card.
5:11 Bypass with three photo ops.
6:39 Elvis Stitch
ToT @ train station
7:18 Donald and Daisy.
7:56 Minnie.
8:03 Pic in front of Eric's Castle.
Twice through Village Haus for candy.
8:29 HM lantern shot.
8:38 HM hearse photo.
8:44 Hatbox Ghost photo.
8:50 Hitchhiking Ghosts photo.
Parade.  Found an open 2nd row spot in front of Liberty Tree Tavern.
9:45 Gravediggers photo.
9:50 Cadaver Dans.
Twice through Country Bears for candy
10:14  Pumpkin photo.
10:15 Hallowishes from Frontierland.
10:31  snack break.
ToT @ Columbia Harbor House.
11:01, 11:03, and 11:07 photo ops on Main Street.
11:27 Meet Mickey.
ToT @Monsters Inc and Cosmic Ray's.
12:00 Hocus Pocus.
12:33, 12:36, 12:40, 12:53, and 12:50 Main Street Photo ops.
12:53, 12:56 Headless Horseman photos.

We got the Headless Horseman, gravediggers, ballroom dancers, poison apple, and flaming pumpkins magic shots.

Didn't weigh the candy but it fills three gallon bags.

We were happy with what we accomplished.  Magic shots and characters in costume were our priorities.  Except for Pooh and friends we accomplished that.  Had we skipped ToT we could have gotten them but considered it a fair trade off.


----------



## disxlovee

IceQueen182 said:


> Quick update. Pooh and gang came out a couple minutes after 6:30. We were done by 6:43. Made a quick stop, and got an Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at 6:52 at the hub popcorn stand (near the Tomorrowland entrance) with two groups in front of us. The worst lines have been for treats but they go fast. We just got to the front of the hub a few minutes ago for the 7:40 show. Crowds are very manageable tonight.



Thanks for the update! Pooh is a priority for us so the 630 confirmations are awesome.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Really could not have been happier with last night’s party.  All I can really say is that compared to two Fridays ago, this one was much more ‘manageable’.

I posted during that party two weeks ago at one point that it was starting to not feel worth it.  We ultimately had a good night, just not great.  Main observations were really long treat lines, PhotoPass lines, and general crowds moving through the park.  I actually ended up sending Disney an email with my disappointment in the crowd level on that night. 

I always find it tough to judge parties. I thought maybe I was just doing a better job zigging when other people zagged last night - and maybe I did - but for pretty much the whole night crowds “felt” less.

While I have been taking one or both kids to MNSSHP since 2014, DW had never been to a party.  Given my experience two weeks ago and knowing it was the Friday of a holiday weekend (which for many like us is Fall Break), I had been prepping DW to expect really crowded conditions.  Half way through she told me I was nuts and she thought the crowds were great.  So go figure!

We did just about every treat station and the amount of candy we walked away with is borderline absurd.

Watched both parades.  Parade #1 we watched from Main Street, about half way from the Hub to Town Square.   Arrived roughly 8:50 and grabbed a curb spot.

Parade #2 we watched from Frontierland and walked up as it was arriving.  Also a front row spot.

For the first time in forever we did a character pic... Alice and Mad Hatter.  Wait was maybe 10 mins around 5-10 mins after the fireworks.

Was very happy with PhotoPass lines ‘most’ of the night.

Some random pics:

8:54pm on Main Street.  One row deep at this point.


We were on the Emporium side.  9:15pm Headless Horseman.


I had not actually watched the parade from a front row Main Street spot in awhile.  I had kind of forgotten how much fun it is.  Between the Headless Horseman, the pre-parade party, the music/lights, the abundant PhotoPass folks walking around with signs to hold, there’s good entertainment here and the pre-parade time went by quickly.  Parade arrived 9:35pm.


I do kind of wish they’d revamp Hallowishes.  I used to think it was Wishes on steroids and I really loved it, but in this HEA-era the current show kind of leaves me a little flat.  May just be me getting complacent... still a good show and the 180 degree finale, to me, is always awesome.


This was 11:56pm, just before the midnight Hocus Pocus show.  Kind of hard to tell, but it’s very empty from my standards.


I’ve never purchased one of the special popcorn buckets before, but I broke down and bought Oogie Boogie at 12:05am at the popcorn stand in the Hub.  I generally saw short popcorn stand waits most of the night as we walked around.

Still trying to absorb why this party seemed to click better with me.  Might just be one of those random Disney things, not sure.

Sorry for the long post!

One more pic.


----------



## trishadono

I posted some of my Magic Shots were missing from 9/18. After waiting a few weeks I tried the email listed in the photopass section. They reached out for some info and a few days later they emailed me they were fixed.

I finally have my Haunted Mansion ghost with lantern shots.

No it wasn't the end of the world not to have them but they are cute and glad I have them for my memories of that night with dd23.

mailto:disneyphotopass_support@disneyworld.com


----------



## trishadono

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Really could not have been happier with last night’s party.  All I can really say is that compared to two Fridays ago, this one was much more ‘manageable’.
> 
> I posted during that party two weeks ago at one point that it was starting to not feel worth it.  We ultimately had a good night, just not great.  Main observations were really long treat lines, PhotoPass lines, and general crowds moving through the park.
> 
> I always find it tough to judge parties. I thought maybe I was just doing a better job zigging when other people zagged last night - and maybe I did - but for pretty much the whole night crowds “felt” less.
> 
> While I have been taking one or both kids to MNSSHP since 2014, DW had never been to a party.  Given my experience two weeks ago and knowing it was the Friday of a holiday weekend (which for many like us is Fall Break), I had been prepping DW to expect really crowded conditions.  Half way through she told me I was nuts and she thought the crowds were great.  So go figure!
> 
> We did just about every treat station and the amount of candy we walked away with is borderline absurd.
> 
> Watched both parades.  Parade #1 we watched from Main Street, about half way from the Hub to Town Square.   Arrived roughly 8:50 and grabbed a curb spot.
> 
> Parade #2 we watched from Frontierland and walked up as it was arriving.  Also a front row spot.
> 
> For the first time in forever we did a character pic... Alice and Mad Hatter.  Wait was maybe 10 mins around 5-10 mins after the fireworks.
> 
> Was very happy with PhotoPass lines ‘most’ of the night.
> 
> Some random pics:
> 
> 8:54pm on Main Street.  One row deep at this point.
> View attachment 356180
> 
> We were on the Emporium side.  9:15pm Headless Horseman.
> View attachment 356177
> 
> I had not actually watched the parade from a front row Main Street spot in awhile.  I had kind of forgotten how much fun it is.  Between the Headless Horseman, the pre-parade party, the music/lights, the abundant PhotoPass folks walking around with signs to hold, there’s good entertainment here and the pre-parade time went by quickly.  Parade arrived 9:35pm.
> View attachment 356176
> 
> I do kind of wish they’d revamp Hallowishes.  I used to think it was Wishes on steroids and I really loved it, but in this HEA-era the current show kind of leaves me a little flat.  May just be me getting complacent... still a good show and the 180 degree finale, to me, is always awesome.
> View attachment 356178
> 
> This was 11:56pm, just before the midnight Hocus Pocus show.  Kind of hard to tell, but it’s very empty from my standards.
> View attachment 356181
> 
> I’ve never purchased one of the special popcorn buckets before, but I broke down and bought Oogie Boogie at 12:05am at the popcorn stand in the Hub.  I generally saw short popcorn stand waits most of the night as we walked around.
> 
> Still trying to absorb why this party seemed to click better with me.  Might just be one of those random Disney things, not sure.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!


I was showing dh all the pretty colors of main st and I think he may try it next year. As always thx for the pics!


----------



## Lsdolphin

My niece is planning on going to party on Sunday, 10/21.  I have been telling her that so close to Halloween it will be crazy crowded but now it looks like predicted crowd levels for that day have dropped a bit so maybe party will be more manageable.


----------



## fairestoneofall

dachsie said:


> We got FP on party tickets when we went last week



So did we (for Sunday, September 30).


----------



## bpesch

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I just replied to panamamike so you should see his post right above this


Thank you!


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Really could not have been happier with last night’s party.  All I can really say is that compared to two Fridays ago, this one was much more ‘manageable’.
> 
> I posted during that party two weeks ago at one point that it was starting to not feel worth it.  We ultimately had a good night, just not great.  Main observations were really long treat lines, PhotoPass lines, and general crowds moving through the park.  I actually ended up sending Disney an email with my disappointment in the crowd level on that night.
> 
> I always find it tough to judge parties. I thought maybe I was just doing a better job zigging when other people zagged last night - and maybe I did - but for pretty much the whole night crowds “felt” less.
> 
> While I have been taking one or both kids to MNSSHP since 2014, DW had never been to a party.  Given my experience two weeks ago and knowing it was the Friday of a holiday weekend (which for many like us is Fall Break), I had been prepping DW to expect really crowded conditions.  Half way through she told me I was nuts and she thought the crowds were great.  So go figure!
> 
> We did just about every treat station and the amount of candy we walked away with is borderline absurd.
> 
> Watched both parades.  Parade #1 we watched from Main Street, about half way from the Hub to Town Square.   Arrived roughly 8:50 and grabbed a curb spot.
> 
> Parade #2 we watched from Frontierland and walked up as it was arriving.  Also a front row spot.
> 
> For the first time in forever we did a character pic... Alice and Mad Hatter.  Wait was maybe 10 mins around 5-10 mins after the fireworks.
> 
> Was very happy with PhotoPass lines ‘most’ of the night.
> 
> Some random pics:
> 
> 8:54pm on Main Street.  One row deep at this point.
> View attachment 356180
> 
> We were on the Emporium side.  9:15pm Headless Horseman.
> View attachment 356177
> 
> I had not actually watched the parade from a front row Main Street spot in awhile.  I had kind of forgotten how much fun it is.  Between the Headless Horseman, the pre-parade party, the music/lights, the abundant PhotoPass folks walking around with signs to hold, there’s good entertainment here and the pre-parade time went by quickly.  Parade arrived 9:35pm.
> View attachment 356176
> 
> I do kind of wish they’d revamp Hallowishes.  I used to think it was Wishes on steroids and I really loved it, but in this HEA-era the current show kind of leaves me a little flat.  May just be me getting complacent... still a good show and the 180 degree finale, to me, is always awesome.
> View attachment 356178
> 
> This was 11:56pm, just before the midnight Hocus Pocus show.  Kind of hard to tell, but it’s very empty from my standards.
> View attachment 356181
> 
> I’ve never purchased one of the special popcorn buckets before, but I broke down and bought Oogie Boogie at 12:05am at the popcorn stand in the Hub.  I generally saw short popcorn stand waits most of the night as we walked around.
> 
> Still trying to absorb why this party seemed to click better with me.  Might just be one of those random Disney things, not sure.
> 
> Sorry for the long post!
> 
> One more pic.
> View attachment 356179




Where did you watch the Hallowishes fireworks from it looks like view from dessert garden party.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Am I right in thinking that Jack and Sally are a party only meet and greet?


----------



## Haley R

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Am I right in thinking that Jack and Sally are a party only meet and greet?


Yes that’s right


----------



## rams408

Can anyone tell me how much an adult t-shirt costs?  We have tickets to the party and I am interested in one of the exclusive t-shirts for my husband.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Araminta18

rams408 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much an adult t-shirt costs?  We have tickets to the party and I am interested in one of the exclusive t-shirts for my husband.  Thanks so much.



$30 (including tax) but you can use AP discount


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Here are some pics from our party on Tuesday. I haven't had a chance to DL photopass yet.

This is the beginning of the bypass.

 

Pic with Stitch, we were Starlord and Gamorra from Guardians of the Galaxy.

 

The tea cups with the party overlay lights. Music was also playing.

 

Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles, always a fun meet.

 

Belle and Gaston. Worth the wait just to listen to Gaston be his usual self.

 

We found Cruella wandering. Pro tip for getting her to stop, try to get about ten feet ahead of where you think she is going to walk so you can get her attention as she comes to you. I offered her Rocket in the place of a dalmatian puppy but we both agreed that raccoon fur was a bit gauche. 

 


This was the little costume pre-parade entertainment in Frontierland. Brer Bear and Rabbit led the kid's who were in costumes in a small parade. Any kid in costume (or probably without) can get up and participate. I believe this happened around 9 with the parade starting at 9:15.

 

Headless horseman.

 

Just a few Boo To You parade pics.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pirates always has this nice projection.

 

Moana and Jafar, both met with short waits after the first parade, before the fireworks.

  

We walked up to the fireworks less than 10 minutes before they started. This was our spot in the grassy area in front of Casey's. We sat the whole time.

 

 


 

 

Dwarves were a short wait after 11.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye




----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Our candy haul.

 

This is the starter bag you get at the bypass, next picture shows what comes in the bag.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Our candy haul.
> 
> View attachment 356378
> 
> This is the starter bag you get at the bypass, next picture shows what comes in the bag.
> 
> View attachment 356379
> 
> 
> View attachment 356380


Great pictures and costumes!


----------



## Best Aunt

Hey@OhioStateBuckeye - great costumes!


----------



## CAPSLOCK

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Dwarves were a short wait after 11.


Nice pun


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

CAPSLOCK said:


> Nice pun



Not intentional but I'ma run with that


----------



## dachsie

Great pics!  I saw some things I didn't see while there


----------



## rams408

Araminta18 said:


> $30 (including tax) but you can use AP discount


Thanks!


----------



## abnihon

Anyone had luck meeting Tarzan crew right after first parade?
I read their set ends at 9:40 not sure if that is true...
Wondering if possible to make it before end of that set if that is true.


----------



## PanamaMike

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> I just replied to panamamike so you should see his post right above this


thanks for the help DM 50.  I have been in touch with bpesch.

If anyone else going to one of the Halloween parties is willing to get me a Sorcerers of the Magic Kingdom Orange Bird party card from the Main St. Fire Hall, please send me a private message with your address so I can mail you a SASE.

Thank you.


----------



## pangyal

Guys, I have some news to pass on.

 Edit- Please do not take this at face value, as I am not stating it as fact. I’m simply passing on what was told to me and I want to point out that the takeaway is the percentage increase, not the actual numbers, which I agree with other posters sound low for what we experienced at our party.

Here is what I was given:

The number of tickets sold for each party in previous years was 14,000.

The number of tickets sold for each party this year was 24,000.

The Christmas party has also seen a significant increase in the number of tickets being sold.

In other words- it’s not us, it’s them!


----------



## firsttimer4

pangyal said:


> Guys, I have some news to pass on.
> 
> The number of tickets sold for each party in previous years was 14,000.
> 
> The number of tickets sold for each party this year was 24,000.
> 
> The Christmas party has also seen a significant increase in the number of tickets being sold.
> 
> In other words- it’s not us, it’s them!



That seems like a huge increase! How does this compare to how many people are in MK on a normal day??


----------



## Best Aunt

pangyal said:


> Guys, I have some news to pass on.
> 
> The number of tickets sold for each party in previous years was 14,000.
> 
> The number of tickets sold for each party this year was 24,000.
> 
> The Christmas party has also seen a significant increase in the number of tickets being sold.
> 
> In other words- it’s not us, it’s them!



How did you get this info? (I’m sorry if everybody else knows you and I’m clueless.)


----------



## mesaboy2

pangyal said:


> Guys, I have some news to pass on.
> 
> The number of tickets sold for each party in previous years was 14,000.
> 
> The number of tickets sold for each party this year was 24,000.
> 
> The Christmas party has also seen a significant increase in the number of tickets being sold.
> 
> In other words- it’s not us, it’s them!



I would be interested to know the source of your “news”.  Those numbers are much lower than what the common wisdom has been for years.


----------



## greg9x

mesaboy2 said:


> I would be interested to know the source of your “news”.  Those numbers are much lower than what the common wisdom has been for years.



Yeah... had previously heard from 22,000 increase to 33,000.   24,000 seems awfully low for the crowds experienced..


----------



## pangyal

She works in Upper Management and this CM was a member of the group that plans the event, so I’m not sure why she would intentionally lowball the numbers- I agree with you, though, that seems low based on what I’ve also heard. That being said, whatever the actual numbers are, I totally believe a 30-40% increase at minimum based on what I experienced and saw at our party.


----------



## mesaboy2

pangyal said:


> She works in Upper Management and this CM was a member of the group that plans the event, so I’m not sure why she would intentionally lowball the numbers- I agree with you, though, that seems low based on what I’ve also heard. That being said, whatever the actual numbers are, I totally believe a 30-40% increase at minimum based on what I experienced and saw at our party.



Oh I believe the upward trend, but I think they’re low by 10,000 or more.


----------



## pangyal

mesaboy2 said:


> Oh I believe the upward trend, but I think they’re low by 10,000 or more.



That might have been intentional so as not to give away firm information to someone who might post it on a message board .


----------



## pearlieq

We attended on 10/4 as a party of 8 adults.   DH and I have done a handful of parties in the past, but don't recall them well enough to remember if this felt different.   

It was CROWDED, but in a weird way.   There was an unpleasant number of bodies filling the streets, but lines for actual experiences seemed fair/reasonable for the most part.   We wound up doing pretty much everything we wanted without too much hassle, but the overall feel in the park was unpleasantly congested.  It's very strange.   

Here's our timeline:

3:30 - DVC entry.  Lines for general admission were dozens deep, but we were able to walk right in.
4:00 - Peter Pan w/FP.  Used throwaway MDE account to make FPs with party tickets so as not to risk other fastpasses.
4:20- Philharmagic standby, picked up candy bags, shopping, costume adjustments.
5:00 - Haunted Mansion w/FP
5:30 - Stopped by Casey's to wait for rest of group coming in.  Food lines were medium long but seating was relatively easy to get.
6:00 - Met rest of the group back at front gate.  They got through the tapstiles quickly but were held up a bit at wristband distribution.   We all went through the bypass together (also congested) and took photos (queues at all photo spots).
6:30 - Crystal Palace dinner.  We lucked out and were seated right as the characters appeared in our room, so they came around pretty quickly.
7:30 - Headed to POTC.  Stated wait 20 min, actual wait 20 min.   2 live characters in line vaguely mentioning Gunpowder Pete and 1 live character in ride.   It didn't really add much to our experience, but didn't ruin it either.  
8:00 - BTMRR.  Stated wait 15 min, actual wait almost 25 min.   The area was very, very congested.   
8:30 - We split from group to say hi to some friends also attending the party.  They were at Pecos Bill's and it was pure chaos in there.  The rest of the group went to ToT by Splash.
9:15 - Met back up with group.  They had ridden IASW and we had gotten a soda at Friar's Nook (?) and relaxed.   Lines were full with people buying and Instagramming Maleficent cones, but they moved tolerably well.  
9:30 - Part of group did ToT at Philharmagic and Village Haus (double-dipped there) and then went to Under the Sea (walk on) and the ToT line, which stunk because you were trapped in the queue and couldn't see how long/slow it was.   Rest of the group went to ride SDMT with a stated wait of 40 min.
10:00pm - Group reconvened in Fantasyland to watch fireworks.   It's one of my favorite spots since it's always uncrowded and has great views.   The SDMT crew made it before the show and we all watched together.   Fireworks were AMAZING as always.   
10:30 - Group headed toward Frontierland for 2nd parade.  The first 2 to arrive held spots while the rest straggled in after pictures and shopping.  We were able to get a spot outside Pecos Bills.  We had to defend it pretty hard until everyone showed up, but it was a great spot for the parade.   
11:15 - Headless Horseman and parade.   We made room for another family's toddlers to sit right at the rope line in front of us and it was awesome because all the parade characters made a point to interact with them and we got to enjoy the close up looks.   Instant karma FTW!  
11:35 - Parade done.   It was a warm and muggy night and we were all in desperate need of rehydration so we stopped at Aloha Isle for a round of water and a couple of communal Dole Whips.  It totally didn't seem unreasonable that it was $40...
11:50 - Most of the group went to get spots for Hocus Pocus.   They were able to secure pretty good spots near the railing at the top of the hub.   I went to ride TTA and stopped by the Monsters Inc ToT.  They were filling everyone's bags all the way to the top.  It was awesome!  
12:20 - Some folks wanted to shop at the Emporium.  The rest of us pulled up a bench and watched the masses pour out.   
1:00ish? - We finally left.   The resort monorail was running and we were able to board the next train.   The group headed to the bus stop for SSR was not so lucky.  They couldn't fit a party of 6 on the departing bus and it took quite a while for the next bus to come.   That wasn't the best ending to their night.

So, everyone felt like we did everything we wanted, expect for SM, which was down for a large part of the night.   We had good spots for the fireworks/parades/shows without having to stake them out crazy early.   We got tons of candy and everyone got the merchandise they wanted.  Fortunately no one cared about characters.   

On paper, it seems like it was great.  But it really was very, very full and congested, which meant the overall atmosphere suffered.  It didn't feel like a special or exclusive event.   It pretty much felt like a regular park day with slightly different entertainment and candy.   I don't regret it, but I'm not dying to do it again nor would I especially encourage others to do it.


----------



## Haley R

pearlieq said:


> We attended on 10/4 as a party of 8 adults.   DH and I have done a handful of parties in the past, but don't recall them well enough to remember if this felt different.
> 
> It was CROWDED, but in a weird way.   There was an unpleasant number of bodies filling the streets, but lines for actual experiences seemed fair/reasonable for the most part.   We wound up doing pretty much everything we wanted without too much hassle, but the overall feel in the park was unpleasantly congested.  It's very strange.
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> 3:30 - DVC entry.  Lines for general admission were dozens deep, but we were able to walk right in.
> 4:00 - Peter Pan w/FP.  Used throwaway MDE account to make FPs with party tickets so as not to risk other fastpasses.
> 4:20- Philharmagic standby, picked up candy bags, shopping, costume adjustments.
> 5:00 - Haunted Mansion w/FP
> 5:30 - Stopped by Casey's to wait for rest of group coming in.  Food lines were medium long but seating was relatively easy to get.
> 6:00 - Met rest of the group back at front gate.  They got through the tapstiles quickly but were held up a bit at wristband distribution.   We all went through the bypass together (also congested) and took photos (queues at all photo spots).
> 6:30 - Crystal Palace dinner.  We lucked out and were seated right as the characters appeared in our room, so they came around pretty quickly.
> 7:30 - Headed to POTC.  Stated wait 20 min, actual wait 20 min.   2 live characters in line vaguely mentioning Gunpowder Pete and 1 live character in ride.   It didn't really add much to our experience, but didn't ruin it either.
> 8:00 - BTMRR.  Stated wait 15 min, actual wait almost 25 min.   The area was very, very congested.
> 8:30 - We split from group to say hi to some friends also attending the party.  They were at Pecos Bill's and it was pure chaos in there.  The rest of the group went to ToT by Splash.
> 9:15 - Met back up with group.  They had ridden IASW and we had gotten a soda at Friar's Nook (?) and relaxed.   Lines were full with people buying and Instagramming Maleficent cones, but they moved tolerably well.
> 9:30 - Part of group did ToT at Philharmagic and Village Haus (double-dipped there) and then went to Under the Sea (walk on) and the ToT line, which stunk because you were trapped in the queue and couldn't see how long/slow it was.   Rest of the group went to ride SDMT with a stated wait of 40 min.
> 10:00pm - Group reconvened in Fantasyland to watch fireworks.   It's one of my favorite spots since it's always uncrowded and has great views.   The SDMT crew made it before the show and we all watched together.   Fireworks were AMAZING as always.
> 10:30 - Group headed toward Frontierland for 2nd parade.  The first 2 to arrive held spots while the rest straggled in after pictures and shopping.  We were able to get a spot outside Pecos Bills.  We had to defend it pretty hard until everyone showed up, but it was a great spot for the parade.
> 11:15 - Headless Horseman and parade.   We made room for another family's toddlers to sit right at the rope line in front of us and it was awesome because all the parade characters made a point to interact with them and we got to enjoy the close up looks.   Instant karma FTW!
> 11:35 - Parade done.   It was a warm and muggy night and we were all in desperate need of rehydration so we stopped at Aloha Isle for a round of water and a couple of communal Dole Whips.  It totally didn't seem unreasonable that it was $40...
> 11:50 - Most of the group went to get spots for Hocus Pocus.   They were able to secure pretty good spots near the railing at the top of the hub.   I went to ride TTA and stopped by the Monsters Inc ToT.  They were filling everyone's bags all the way to the top.  It was awesome!
> 12:20 - Some folks wanted to shop at the Emporium.  The rest of us pulled up a bench and watched the masses pour out.
> 1:00ish? - We finally left.   The resort monorail was running and we were able to board the next train.   The group headed to the bus stop for SSR was not so lucky.  They couldn't fit a party of 6 on the departing bus and it took quite a while for the next bus to come.   That wasn't the best ending to their night.
> 
> So, everyone felt like we did everything we wanted, expect for SM, which was down for a large part of the night.   We had good spots for the fireworks/parades/shows without having to stake them out crazy early.   We got tons of candy and everyone got the merchandise they wanted.  Fortunately no one cared about characters.
> 
> On paper, it seems like it was great.  But it really was very, very full and congested, which meant the overall atmosphere suffered.  It didn't feel like a special or exclusive event.   It pretty much felt like a regular park day with slightly different entertainment and candy.   I don't regret it, but I'm not dying to do it again nor would I especially encourage others to do it.


Thanks for your review! Maybe people are coming in with no plan and are just wandering around making the pathways congested?


----------



## tootogether

Everyone keeps mentioning the Orange Bird Sorcerers Card. What's so special about this card? 

Also, what's the advantage of going through the bypass versus going down Main Street? I will have 3 first time visitors with me and I want them to experience the magic of seeing the castle for the first time down Main Street.


----------



## sheila14

pearlieq said:


> We attended on 10/4 as a party of 8 adults.   DH and I have done a handful of parties in the past, but don't recall them well enough to remember if this felt different.
> 
> It was CROWDED, but in a weird way.   There was an unpleasant number of bodies filling the streets, but lines for actual experiences seemed fair/reasonable for the most part.   We wound up doing pretty much everything we wanted without too much hassle, but the overall feel in the park was unpleasantly congested.  It's very strange.
> 
> Here's our timeline:
> 
> 3:30 - DVC entry.  Lines for general admission were dozens deep, but we were able to walk right in.
> 4:00 - Peter Pan w/FP.  Used throwaway MDE account to make FPs with party tickets so as not to risk other fastpasses.
> 4:20- Philharmagic standby, picked up candy bags, shopping, costume adjustments.
> 5:00 - Haunted Mansion w/FP
> 5:30 - Stopped by Casey's to wait for rest of group coming in.  Food lines were medium long but seating was relatively easy to get.
> 6:00 - Met rest of the group back at front gate.  They got through the tapstiles quickly but were held up a bit at wristband distribution.   We all went through the bypass together (also congested) and took photos (queues at all photo spots).
> 6:30 - Crystal Palace dinner.  We lucked out and were seated right as the characters appeared in our room, so they came around pretty quickly.
> 7:30 - Headed to POTC.  Stated wait 20 min, actual wait 20 min.   2 live characters in line vaguely mentioning Gunpowder Pete and 1 live character in ride.   It didn't really add much to our experience, but didn't ruin it either.
> 8:00 - BTMRR.  Stated wait 15 min, actual wait almost 25 min.   The area was very, very congested.
> 8:30 - We split from group to say hi to some friends also attending the party.  They were at Pecos Bill's and it was pure chaos in there.  The rest of the group went to ToT by Splash.
> 9:15 - Met back up with group.  They had ridden IASW and we had gotten a soda at Friar's Nook (?) and relaxed.   Lines were full with people buying and Instagramming Maleficent cones, but they moved tolerably well.
> 9:30 - Part of group did ToT at Philharmagic and Village Haus (double-dipped there) and then went to Under the Sea (walk on) and the ToT line, which stunk because you were trapped in the queue and couldn't see how long/slow it was.   Rest of the group went to ride SDMT with a stated wait of 40 min.
> 10:00pm - Group reconvened in Fantasyland to watch fireworks.   It's one of my favorite spots since it's always uncrowded and has great views.   The SDMT crew made it before the show and we all watched together.   Fireworks were AMAZING as always.
> 10:30 - Group headed toward Frontierland for 2nd parade.  The first 2 to arrive held spots while the rest straggled in after pictures and shopping.  We were able to get a spot outside Pecos Bills.  We had to defend it pretty hard until everyone showed up, but it was a great spot for the parade.
> 11:15 - Headless Horseman and parade.   We made room for another family's toddlers to sit right at the rope line in front of us and it was awesome because all the parade characters made a point to interact with them and we got to enjoy the close up looks.   Instant karma FTW!
> 11:35 - Parade done.   It was a warm and muggy night and we were all in desperate need of rehydration so we stopped at Aloha Isle for a round of water and a couple of communal Dole Whips.  It totally didn't seem unreasonable that it was $40...
> 11:50 - Most of the group went to get spots for Hocus Pocus.   They were able to secure pretty good spots near the railing at the top of the hub.   I went to ride TTA and stopped by the Monsters Inc ToT.  They were filling everyone's bags all the way to the top.  It was awesome!
> 12:20 - Some folks wanted to shop at the Emporium.  The rest of us pulled up a bench and watched the masses pour out.
> 1:00ish? - We finally left.   The resort monorail was running and we were able to board the next train.   The group headed to the bus stop for SSR was not so lucky.  They couldn't fit a party of 6 on the departing bus and it took quite a while for the next bus to come.   That wasn't the best ending to their night.
> 
> So, everyone felt like we did everything we wanted, expect for SM, which was down for a large part of the night.   We had good spots for the fireworks/parades/shows without having to stake them out crazy early.   We got tons of candy and everyone got the merchandise they wanted.  Fortunately no one cared about characters.
> 
> On paper, it seems like it was great.  But it really was very, very full and congested, which meant the overall atmosphere suffered.  It didn't feel like a special or exclusive event.   It pretty much felt like a regular park day with slightly different entertainment and candy.   I don't regret it, but I'm not dying to do it again nor would I especially encourage others to do it.


One thing that I noticed when I was there for the August party was although MK closes at 6 for day guests, I rarely (never) seen a CM tell that person/party hey it is after 6 please leave. Personal witness was pictures in front of castle and my time stamp was 6:30pm. I believe people are still staying until told to leave.  It was more crowded this past August date than the other parties I have attended in the past.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

tootogether said:


> Everyone keeps mentioning the Orange Bird Sorcerers Card. What's so special about this card?
> 
> Also, what's the advantage of going through the bypass versus going down Main Street? I will have 3 first time visitors with me and I want them to experience the magic of seeing the castle for the first time down Main Street.



Orange bird card is an exculsive card made just got this year's mnsshp, so it's the only time to get it.

The bypass has some special photo opportunities, like posing with a frame for the party. You also get a starter bag of candy, if you go back one page you can my picture of what's included in the starter pack.


----------



## pearlieq

sheila14 said:


> One thing that I noticed when I was there for the August party was although MK closes at 6 for day guests, I rarely (never) seen a CM tell that person/party hey it is after 6 please leave. Personal witness was pictures in front of castle and my time stamp was 6:30pm. I believe people are still staying until told to leave.  It was more crowded this past August date than the other parties I have attended in the past.



That's a good point.  I didn't see anyone being encouraged out either.  We were asked to show bands to enter lands and rides, but there could definitely been a lot of "leftover" people for quite a while, contributing to the overall feeling of crowding.


----------



## Roxyfire

pearlieq said:


> We attended on 10/4 as a party of 8 adults.   DH and I have done a handful of parties in the past, but don't recall them well enough to remember if this felt different.
> 
> It was CROWDED, but in a weird way.   There was an unpleasant number of bodies filling the streets, but lines for actual experiences seemed fair/reasonable for the most part.   We wound up doing pretty much everything we wanted without too much hassle, but the overall feel in the park was unpleasantly congested.  It's very strange.



We were there the same night and I totally agree, the pathways were totally congested as well as a lot of trick or treat lines.

My overall report from the night is that it was fun for rides and e were able to get quite a bit done before the fireworks but sadly we didn't get to do everything we wanted to do this time. We tried to head over to do Haunted Mansion before the first parade and there were so many people between Frontierland and Liberty Square it was impossible to get over there. But luckily we were on Space Mountain twice, once just before it went down (lights came on as we made it to the bottom) and once right after fireworks. After that we watched the second parade and decided to just leave as I had not been feeling well all evening.

It definitely cemented my plans to do something else next October break, either stay home or visit some friends in another city.


----------



## CMNJ

pearlieq said:


> That's a good point.  I didn't see anyone being encouraged out either.  We were asked to show bands to enter lands and rides, but there could definitely been a lot of "leftover" people for quite a while, contributing to the overall feeling of crowding.


In the past at 7 (when the party started) there was an announcement over the loudspeaker from the ghost host announcing the start of the party. I noticed this did not occur Friday when we were there. I will post more later but we had a great time Friday night and I think we lucked out as I know people who attended Thursday and were not happy about the crowds.
Our fireworks view...
Edited to add it put the pic at the top lol


----------



## Haley R

CMNJ said:


> View attachment 356634
> In the past at 7 (when the party started) there was an announcement over the loudspeaker from the ghost host announcing the start of the party. I noticed this did not occur Friday when we were there. I will post more later but we had a great time Friday night and I think we lucked out as I know people who attended Thursday and were not happy about the crowds.
> Our fireworks view...
> Edited to add it put the pic at the top lol


I wonder why they didn’t make the announcement this year?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Yeah I didn't hear an announcement either on Tuesday, and at 7 pm we were standing outside waiting for the Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles, so we should have been able to hear it.


----------



## greg9x

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I didn't hear an announcement either on Tuesday, and at 7 pm we were standing outside waiting for the Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles, so we should have been able to hear it.



Depends on where you are... the speakers are not very loud or clear in some areas.  We were in the Splash Mountain area when the announcement was made and couldn't really hear or understand any of it.


----------



## sheila14

Haley R said:


> I wonder why they didn’t make the announcement this year?


I don’t remember hearing it in August when I went


----------



## anomamatt

I was keeping up to date on the dessert party / parade situation but lost track...  what is the earliest they let you into the dessert party if you have parade viewing?  I found one older post that said 8:30. Is that still accurate?


----------



## hereforthechurros

sheila14 said:


> One thing that I noticed when I was there for the August party was although MK closes at 6 for day guests, I rarely (never) seen a CM tell that person/party hey it is after 6 please leave. Personal witness was pictures in front of castle and my time stamp was 6:30pm. I believe people are still staying until told to leave.  It was more crowded this past August date than the other parties I have attended in the past.


I’ve seen quite a few comments on another forum from people saying they have stayed in the park even though they didn’t have a party ticket. Tacky, I know. If you avoid rides and M&Gs I imagine it would be fairly easy.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

hereforthechurros said:


> I’ve seen quite a few comments on another forum from people saying they have stayed in the park even though they didn’t have a party ticket. Tacky, I know. If you avoid rides and M&Gs I imagine it would be fairly easy.


In years past I have been asked for my band when waiting for parades, stage shows, and fireworks. I have witnessed families be escorted out trying to stake out spots for these things. I would hope the CM are as diligent as they have been in the past. I was hoping that was the purpose of the earlier day closure, to make it easier to get day guests out.


----------



## Dean1953

If the number of Cast Members remains the same but the attendance goes up by one third, I can see a lot of people not getting checked for a wristband, unless they get in a line.


----------



## sheila14

Dean1953 said:


> If the number of Cast Members remains the same but the attendance goes up by one third, I can see a lot of people not getting checked for a wristband, unless they get in a line.


Maybe this is why we have seen crowds lately???


----------



## kyomagi

So question, there will probably be a hurricane hitting the panhandle wednesday afternoon.  We are flying from michigan and supposed to be landing around 11:45 am in orlando.  While the storm will miss the disney area, it will be close to our flight path.  Has anyone flown near a storm before?  I dont think they will cancel, but would they go around it?


----------



## bpesch

pearlieq said:


> That's a good point.  I didn't see anyone being encouraged out either.  We were asked to show bands to enter lands and rides, but there could definitely been a lot of "leftover" people for quite a while, contributing to the overall feeling of crowding.



We saw CM's actively checking bands after 6 pm at the party on Tuesday. Not sure how effective it was, but they were definitely checking people.


----------



## Livelovedance

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I didn't hear an announcement either on Tuesday, and at 7 pm we were standing outside waiting for the Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles, so we should have been able to hear it.





greg9x said:


> Depends on where you are... the speakers are not very loud or clear in some areas.  We were in the Splash Mountain area when the announcement was made and couldn't really hear or understand any of it.





sheila14 said:


> I don’t remember hearing it in August when I went


We attended the first party and definitely heard the announcement. I hope they haven’t stopped using it because it was a fun way to kick off the party!


----------



## dachsie

kyomagi said:


> So question, there will probably be a hurricane hitting the panhandle wednesday afternoon.  We are flying from michigan and supposed to be landing around 11:45 am in orlando.  While the storm will miss the disney area, it will be close to our flight path.  Has anyone flown near a storm before?  I dont think they will cancel, but would they go around it?


The only effect on Orlando will be rain.  You will be fine


----------



## fairestoneofall

We were never asked to show our bands. Granted, we had on short sleeves, but I also tried to pay attention to see if there were CMs stationed anywhere checking. I never saw any who looked like they were checking. In the past, I have seen CMs at entrances to different lands checking (and telling people to show their bands). DH said he saw people who were not wearing bands well after 7 pm. 

Our party was not one of the more crowded ones, but it's disappointing to think that WDW is not enforcing day guests being asked to leave.


----------



## Best Aunt

fairestoneofall said:


> We were never asked to show our bands. Granted, we had on short sleeves, but I also tried to pay attention to see if there were CMs stationed anywhere checking. I never saw any who looked like they were checking. In the past, I have seen CMs at entrances to different lands checking (and telling people to show their bands). DH said he saw people who were not wearing bands well after 7 pm.



They made me show my band to go into Fairytale Hall to meet Cinderella sometime between 6:15 and 6:45.  I don't recall being asked to show my band after that, but I was wearing a sleeveless blouse so my band was visible.  It has been so hot in Orlando, I would think a lot of people would be in sleeveless or short-sleeved tops, which would make their bands visible.  But I was not paying attention to whether there were CMs who were looking at people's arms.  This was the first party.


----------



## Disneylover99

greg9x said:


> *Depends on where you are*... the speakers are not very loud or clear in some areas.  We were in the Splash Mountain area when the announcement was made and couldn't really hear or understand any of it.


Yes, to this. We went to two August parties and we were outside both times when the announcement was made. One time we were by the Storybook Circus area and the other time we were right outside Peco Bills. Both times the announcements were not loud and kind of distorted. I would imagine there are many areas, you would not hear it at all.

Friends who were at one of the parties, did not hear any announcement.


----------



## Retroecho

If you have a negative experience for the party, due to the congestion please email customer service. They won’t change unless enough people complain and they lose money. Be sure to express that you often go to the parties (if that’s true).


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah I didn't hear an announcement either on Tuesday, and at 7 pm we were standing outside waiting for the Queen of Hearts and the Tweedles, so we should have been able to hear it.


I think it depends where in the park and the volume. I heard it in line for Pooh at that party. It wasn’t crazy loud though, I don’t even think my brother paid attention to it.


----------



## mgellman

Is there anywhere that lists the prices of the party exclusive merchandise? Is anything else sold out besides the Stitch pin, the HP pin and the HP spirit jersey?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

mgellman said:


> Is there anywhere that lists the prices of the party exclusive merchandise? Is anything else sold out besides the Stitch pin, the HP pin and the HP spirit jersey?


The HP cauldron mug. I’m still mourning


----------



## mgellman

TheDisneyNurse said:


> The HP cauldron mug. I’m still mourning


Noooooo. Ugh. I know there have been a million posts on this but I’m so disappointed that Merch is already gone by the first week of October.


----------



## fairestoneofall

Best Aunt said:


> They made me show my band to go into Fairytale Hall to meet Cinderella sometime between 6:15 and 6:45.  I don't recall being asked to show my band after that, but I was wearing a sleeveless blouse so my band was visible.  It has been so hot in Orlando, I would think a lot of people would be in sleeveless or short-sleeved tops, which would make their bands visible.  But I was not paying attention to whether there were CMs who were looking at people's arms.  This was the first party.



Right. But I've been to past parties where CMs were stationed at entrances to the different lands or in pathways off the hub reminding guests to ensure their bands were visible. I didn't notice CMs at all in these areas. I may have just missed, but I feel like I would've seen them at least somewhere (as I have in the past).


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

mgellman said:


> Noooooo. Ugh. I know there have been a million posts on this but I’m so disappointed that Merch is already gone by the first week of October.


I know! I live in South FL... I’m considering going up next year for one of the august parties. Just to get some merch. I usually do first week of Oct. for my birthday. 

I’m a big fan of the HP show, but most of that merch was sold out. I know they had the ornaments and the shirt, still.


----------



## billyjobobb

The party didn't seem so bad until you get near the hub and all the party specific stuff like the parade, the fireworks and the show.

They need to make the fireworks cool from places other than the hub for one.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

What is the earliest anyone has seen wristband distribution at Philharmagic or Tortuga tavern?


----------



## kaceyisme

What is this bypass that people are referring to?


----------



## KimSuzanne2018

My husband and I attended the October 4th party. This was part of my "poor me, empty nest" blues trip lol since my youngest went off to college this fall. Obviously we had no kids with us. We took Lyft to the park via the Monorail (we used the magical express only twice the entire 4 day trip and instead opted to use Lyft. It was WELL worth the minimal extra costs). Anyway arrived a little after 4. We were quickly ushered to the wrist band giving cast members. I did see a sign saying the party was sold out for the night. My DH did not dress in any sort of costume and I was wearing Orange Bird ears and carrying my Orange Bird purse as a very very minimal costume. I did get many compliments on my ears and requests on where to purchase them (Etsy). 

First off we did some shopping: I snagged a Pandora Evil Queen charm and was delighted to be shown the new Orange Bird charm!! The sales girl noticed my bird gear and twisted my arm (not) to get that too. Not halfway down Main Street and already out a pretty penny in charms. Oh well. 

We had a 5:45 Liberty Tree Tavern reservation so we headed there to see if by any chance they could seat us earlier. And yes they could. Score. Had a pretty good dinner. Food was good and service excellent. We were in and out almost before our reservation time. 

We then rode the Haunted Mansion. The crowds began to really get brutal at this point. We decided to go sit in front of the castle to wait for the Hocus Pocus show even tho we had nearly 45 minutes to wait. The show was awesome. We both loved it. Next we lined up for some of the special effects photos in the area. I got in line for a Zero pumpkin waffle sundae. My DH didn't order anything instead opting to eat what I didn't finish. His bad luck; I finished it. 

Next rode the Ariel ride which is really dumb. I imagine for little kids it's great but not so much for the gown ups. There was no line for it. 

Also managed to ride POTC. I love POTC so of course I loved it. The "special" Halloween actors? Not really. I noticed 3 of them and couldn't understand a word they said. 

At some point we caught most of the fireworks. We even got our pics taken on Main with the fireworks in the background.

Watched the parade, including the Headless Horseman. Enjoyed very much.

Scored some more loot in the way of a party t-shirt for me with Minnie as a witch on it. My DH got the special party magic band (?? why lol but to each his own). I almost broke and got the Alex and Ani party bracelet but didn't. Anyone who is interested tho, you CAN get it after the party if you show your party ticket. I was told they would not be out after the party but as long as in stock they will sell you one if you prove you were at the party. 

Did not trick or treat at all and although love pictures with the characters the lines were much too long so bypassed them.

Never saw the headless horseman straw thingy or the tire pumpkin that night. Did pick up the pumpkin at AK two days later. 

For us it was worth it. We enjoyed ourselves. If you are going to ride a bunch of rides I think you will be really disappointed. The crowds were definitely way too much. We took our kids when they were much younger and the party was way less crowded. If I had to try and keep an eye on little ones or push a stroller in that mess I would have pulled my hair out.


----------



## Best Aunt

KimSuzanne2018 said:


> My husband and I attended the October 4th party. This was part of my "poor me, empty nest" blues trip lol since my youngest went off to college this fall. Obviously we had no kids with us. We took Lyft to the park via the Monorail (we used the magical express only twice the entire 4 day trip and instead opted to use Lyft. It was WELL worth the minimal extra costs). Anyway arrived a little after 4. We were quickly ushered to the wrist band giving cast members. I did see a sign saying the party was sold out for the night. My DH did not dress in any sort of costume and I was wearing Orange Bird ears and carrying my Orange Bird purse as a very very minimal costume. I did get many compliments on my ears and requests on where to purchase them (Etsy).
> 
> First off we did some shopping: I snagged a Pandora Evil Queen charm and was delighted to be shown the new Orange Bird charm!! The sales girl noticed my bird gear and twisted my arm (not) to get that too. Not halfway down Main Street and already out a pretty penny in charms. Oh well.
> 
> We had a 5:45 Liberty Tree Tavern reservation so we headed there to see if by any chance they could seat us earlier. And yes they could. Score. Had a pretty good dinner. Food was good and service excellent. We were in and out almost before our reservation time.
> 
> We then rode the Haunted Mansion. The crowds began to really get brutal at this point. We decided to go sit in front of the castle to wait for the Hocus Pocus show even tho we had nearly 45 minutes to wait. The show was awesome. We both loved it. Next we lined up for some of the special effects photos in the area. I got in line for a Zero pumpkin waffle sundae. My DH didn't order anything instead opting to eat what I didn't finish. His bad luck; I finished it.
> 
> Next rode the Ariel ride which is really dumb. I imagine for little kids it's great but not so much for the gown ups. There was no line for it.
> 
> Also managed to ride POTC. I love POTC so of course I loved it. The "special" Halloween actors? Not really. I noticed 3 of them and couldn't understand a word they said.
> 
> At some point we caught most of the fireworks. We even got our pics taken on Main with the fireworks in the background.
> 
> Watched the parade, including the Headless Horseman. Enjoyed very much.
> 
> Scored some more loot in the way of a party t-shirt for me with Minnie as a witch on it. My DH got the special party magic band (?? why lol but to each his own). I almost broke and got the Alex and Ani party bracelet but didn't. Anyone who is interested tho, you CAN get it after the party if you show your party ticket. I was told they would not be out after the party but as long as in stock they will sell you one if you prove you were at the party.
> 
> Did not trick or treat at all and although love pictures with the characters the lines were much too long so bypassed them.
> 
> Never saw the headless horseman straw thingy or the tire pumpkin that night. Did pick up the pumpkin at AK two days later.
> 
> For us it was worth it. We enjoyed ourselves. If you are going to ride a bunch of rides I think you will be really disappointed. The crowds were definitely way too much. We took our kids when they were much younger and the party was way less crowded. If I had to try and keep an eye on little ones or push a stroller in that mess I would have pulled my hair out.



Great post, especially about the Ariel ride.


----------



## rastuso

Disneylover99 said:


> Yes, to this. We went to two August parties and we were outside both times when the announcement was made. One time we were by the Storybook Circus area and the other time we were right outside Peco Bills. Both times the announcements were not loud and kind of distorted. I would imagine there are many areas, you would not hear it at all.
> 
> Friends who were at one of the parties, did not hear any announcement.



I have to wonder at this point, how many different colors of wristbands are there?  I assume they change some each year, but maybe not much. I wonder if there are folks that wear bands close enough to fool most CMs. I know I have a big collection. 

You could avoid CM checks if you just went in to the deep crowds for the parade and fireworks, and HP.


----------



## adelaster

Can we get a post at the start of this thread tracking "sold out" reports? I'm curious to see a timeline and if they restock anything.


----------



## LynnTH

So I just landed a Crystal Palace Reservation for our party night on the 21st.  (not sure if I will keep it but it is one of our favorite places and we are only at Disney for the Halloween Party).  When I was doing the reservation it said that Crystal Palace you would be charged for a buffet but it would not be an "all you can eat' buffet.  Just 1 plate ... Is that correct or is it still a regular buffet?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

CMNJ said:


> In the past at 7 (when the party started) there was an announcement over the loudspeaker from the ghost host announcing the start of the party. I noticed this did not occur Friday when we were there. I will post more later but we had a great time Friday night and I think we lucked out as I know people who attended Thursday and were not happy about the crowds.



FWIW, I was in the Hub at 7pm both 9/21 & 10/5 and heard the announcement very clearly there. 

I may just be making this up, but to me the volume of party music in other parts of the park seemed lower this year than prior years.  In the past I seem to remember hearing music everywhere, this year not so much.  Can't prove that though, just a feeling I had. 

Also related to some of the discussion above, right after the 7pm announcement a line of sweeping CMs started at the castle and made their way through the Hub towards Main Street.  It was "wrists up" for everyone and it looked like they were serious!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kaceyisme said:


> What is this bypass that people are referring to?



It's the pink line below.  It's a quasi-backstage area that is only used for things like MNSSHP entry (they generally funnel arriving MNSSHP guests into the park through the bypass).  It's also used on most nights after HEA to help with the flow of people exiting the park at that point.


----------



## kat_lh

We are here now and I’ll try to update with our “plan of no plan.”

We took the boat over from WL and arrived at 6:47. No wait to get through security, scan our bands or get party bands. 

The bypass was open and congested but it was everyone taking pictures. No wait to get bags or candy. Followed the crowd to Tomorrowland and just found ourselves in then monsters inc TOT line. No wait. And two candy stations!

It’s 7:15, space mountain is posted 55. We’ll see. There seem to be people cutting into the FP queue though.


----------



## FoxC63

mgellman said:


> Is there anywhere that lists the prices of the party exclusive merchandise? Is anything else sold out besides the Stitch pin, the HP pin and the HP spirit jersey?



Yep, see:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4[/URL]


----------



## FoxC63

TheDisneyNurse said:


> The HP cauldron mug. I’m still mourning



Wow, that's sold out too?  Was Hocus Pocus sold at only one location?  Were you able to buy any?


----------



## kat_lh

Accidentally found ourselves in Frontierland 30 minutes before the parade. Insanity. The worst I’ve ever seen crowds. My kids were on the verge of tears. In Pecos Bills now for dinner. 

Before that, Space was posted 55. Took 25. Husband and two little kids rode People Mover and Buzz (posted 15, probably 10)

Then husband took middle girl on Space and the bookend kids and I went on Tomorrowland Speedway. Both times it was posted 20 minutes. Once it took us 8 and the second time, 12. 

Then the rain came. Sheltered under stroller parking and then dashed over to TOT at Rays - no wait. 

Now it’s 8:55 and Pecos Bills is 90% full. Getting some Hades Nachos which will hopefully fix the mood we’re all in.


----------



## mgellman

Rain at about 8 so no horseman, no dancing in parade, no sparks from gravediggers. Stupid rain.


----------



## kat_lh

No line at Pirates TOT or Jungle. No bonus at Pirates. Carpets running with no wait and through FP.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kat_lh said:


> No line at Pirates TOT or Jungle. No bonus at Pirates. Carpets running with no wait and through FP.



Dang @kat_lh - still going strong at 10pm!  Long day for you!


----------



## mgellman

Came to Dwarfs @ 10:35 right after fireworks to a very short line (maybe 4 groups ahead of us) and Dwarfs on short break. Great luck!


----------



## WDWkristin

I’m 100% overwhelmed by all this knowledge. I’m hoping someone here loves making touring plans and can just tell me where to go and when. A bit more about us:
1 adult, one 17 year old (both ladies), arriving right at 4pm. It’s our first disney day but we have 3 other magic kingdom days so regular rides are not a priority (except maybe haunted mansion). We only want candy if it’s a super super quick line. We plan on staying till close and eating quick service on the go. We want:
-To be sitting during the parade 
-To see the fireworks well
-To see the sanderson thing (bonus points for sitting, i have a standing still related pain problem)
-To ride pirates
-To meet pooh & friends, jack sparrow, alice, maybe elvis stitch, maybe jafar, maybe ariel with eric
-To watch the parade both times if possible
-maybe ride the tea cups

Please just tell us what to do and where to go at what time.  People talk about waiting in lines at 4 and what things to only do after fireworks and where to stand and it just got too complicated for me to comprehend. I will stand in the lines and follow the stratigies, we’re willing to put in the work, I just want to make sure we have a strategy that really maximizes our time based on our wants. 

Thank you so much


----------



## dachsie

WDWkristin said:


> I’m 100% overwhelmed by all this knowledge. I’m hoping someone here loves making touring plans and can just tell me where to go and when. A bit more about us:
> 1 adult, one 17 year old (both ladies), arriving right at 4pm. It’s our first disney day but we have 3 other magic kingdom days so regular rides are not a priority (except maybe haunted mansion). We only want candy if it’s a super super quick line. We plan on staying till close and eating quick service on the go. We want:
> -To be sitting during the parade
> -To see the fireworks well
> -To see the sanderson thing (bonus points for sitting, i have a standing still related pain problem)
> -To ride pirates
> -To meet pooh & friends, jack sparrow, alice, maybe elvis stitch, maybe jafar, maybe ariel with eric
> -To watch the parade both times if possible
> -maybe ride the tea cups
> 
> Please just tell us what to do and where to go at what time.  People talk about waiting in lines at 4 and what things to only do after fireworks and where to stand and it just got too complicated for me to comprehend. I will stand in the lines and follow the stratigies, we’re willing to put in the work, I just want to make sure we have a strategy that really maximizes our time based on our wants.
> 
> Thank you so much



Get in line for Pooh just before 6pm, they come out ay 6:30, then try to grab Alice.  Then I would work your way over to Ariel if you want that one, then go to Jack Sparrow.  Depending on time, you might can grab Jafar before parade.  Then after fireworks, go to Stitch,  You can probably gra tea cup ride after Alice - it shouldn't be a long wait.


----------



## MaleDisneyBeliever

Hearing way more negativity about this party than Ive ever read before.

Has anyone successfully met Lotso? Only I never have, and its bugging me as to whether or not he smells like strawberries?


----------



## abnihon

Was last night sold out?


----------



## FoxC63

WDWkristin said:


> I’m 100% overwhelmed by all this knowledge. I’m hoping someone here loves making touring plans and can just tell me where to go and when. A bit more about us:
> 1 adult, one 17 year old (both ladies), arriving right at 4pm. It’s our first disney day but we have 3 other magic kingdom days so regular rides are not a priority (except maybe haunted mansion). We only want candy if it’s a super super quick line. We plan on staying till close and eating quick service on the go. We want:
> -To be sitting during the parade
> -To see the fireworks well
> -To see the sanderson thing (bonus points for sitting, i have a standing still related pain problem)
> -To ride pirates
> -To meet pooh & friends, jack sparrow, alice, maybe elvis stitch, maybe jafar, maybe ariel with eric
> -To watch the parade both times if possible
> -maybe ride the tea cups
> 
> Please just tell us what to do and where to go at what time.  People talk about waiting in lines at 4 and what things to only do after fireworks and where to stand and it just got too complicated for me to comprehend. I will stand in the lines and follow the stratigies, we’re willing to put in the work, I just want to make sure we have a strategy that really maximizes our time based on our wants.
> 
> Thank you so much



There is a strategy thread unfortunately I'm no longer accepting new itineraries but you are more than welcome to see what has been posted by others and it all begins on:
[URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/"]Post #1 thru Post #9 - Strategy and Itinerary Thread[/URL]
I have provided tips, photographs and printouts, focus on your priorities and you'll do just fine.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> Was last night sold out?



Not according to WDW:



You can see October 4th was.


----------



## twodogs

We went to the party last night.  It was our first MNSSHP at WDW, but we did the Halloween party at DLR last year and then we did MVMCP at WDW last year.  We come to both World and Land often, several times per year since we live in Dallas and are equally between them.


It was me and my two DDs (11 and 13) as DH had to leave the trip early for work.  We went to BB in the morning as we had water park days left on our tickets but not park days.  That was fun but overcast and not as hot as we would have liked.  It got hot later, of course!  We left BB at 1:55pm to head back to WL to shower and get ready.  Lyft driver took several wrong turns due to construction and it took until after 2:30pm to get back to resort. Cleaned up and were ready to head out when rain started.  We decided to take a Lyft to Contemporary, walked to MK.  Rain had pretty much stopped by then.  Bag check coming from Contemporary was only one other person, so very quick (bag check at the gates was longer).


We arrived at the park about 3:45pm, very long lines all the way back to bag check tables.  They had a few touch points open to the far right for DVC only, but we aren’t DVC so couldn’t use those.  We stayed to the right lines, though and they did open some additional tapstyles right before 4pm, so we hustled into those much shorter lines.


They were not forcing or even showing people the Bypass, but we knew about it and went that way.  Got a few PP photos, our candy bags, and on our way.  It was steamy hot at that point.  We had 3 FPs, so went to HM, then Pirates, then BTMRR, with some stops to shop and pin trade in between.


I will note here for the pin people, we wanted to buy a few of the 2-pin Mystery boxes during the party.  We decided based on experiences posted here to buy one box at the Emporium, one at the store in Frontierland, and one at the Big Top.  This was to try to avoid doubles.  We watched a couple open 3 boxes from the Frontierland store which were all identical (Cruella and Hitchhiking Ghosts), and we also got the same 2 pins there.  We got Shan Yu and Big Bad Wolf at Emporium.  We got Cruella (again) and the Headless Horseman at Big Top. 


Ate at Pecos Bill’s when it started to rain again at right around 6pm. Decent food there and lines were ok until the rush came in from the rain.  We rode Tomorrowland Speedway with about 10 minutes wait right after 7pm (posted 20 minutes but they opened the second side while we were in line).  Went to Dumbo with 5 minute wait after that, both sides running (posted 10 minutes). 


Wandered over for the first HP show at 7:35pm about 5 minutes before it started.  Got a pretty great “walk up” place in the hub with space to spare.  However, several people put kids on their shoulders and it blocked everyone.  People taking video with their flash on the whole show, and phones and iPads above their heads also made for not the best viewing.  We didn’t wait long to stake out a place, so I wasn’t expecting much and got what I expected.  Show was cute but not life-changing to me and my girls.  Raining and sprinkling on and off here.


“Walked with purpose” straight to SM from the HP show.  Posted was 30 minutes and we waited 20.  They were loading very quickly and efficiently.  Liked the dark ride better than the normal ride, but not so much to wait a long time for it again last night.  Rained hard again while we were inside the ride but stopped as we exited.


Decided to get in line for SDMT since second HP was going and wait was posted at 40 minutes.  By the time we briskly walked there and arrived at 8:45pm, they increased it to 50 minutes.  We waited 35, even though they announced it would be longer than expected due to “poison apples” in the mine.  Not too bad of a wait for this ride but not walk on of course.  This caused us to miss the first parade, but once we were in the line, we were not getting out!


Committed to the second parade and a later night than we planned, we decided we had time to ride BTMRR.  Posted was 20 minutes, but we waited 8.  Only one side was running when we were approaching the split point, but suddenly they opened the second side right as we approached, so our wait evaporated.  I like to think they were trying to move people through for the fireworks, which were getting close, but that might not be true.


We headed to the fireworks, walking out of Frontierland with the “10 minutes to fireworks” announcement overhead.  We weren’t expecting much in the way of a view, but took the advice of others on this board and went for the area in front of Casey’s.  Main Street was a mad house and packed.  But we found a small spot in the thin row taped off right behind the Dessert Party area.  The back of the grassy Dessert Party area was 3 feet away from us, separated by two railings.  Initially people were standing and leaning against the back of the Dessert Party railing but they moved right before the show started so we had an amazing unobstructed “dessert party” view for free, with only 10 minutes of waiting.  We felt like we got some pixie dust right there!  We liked the fireworks, but we all agreed that DLR does an even better fireworks show for Halloween.


After the fireworks, we had some time before the second parade and the kids didn’t want to sit and wait for it, so we headed to Main Street to get some baked treats and then did Magic Shots all the way up and down Main Street and by the Train Station, and then headed to Frontierland to find a parade spot.  We wanted to leave as earlier as possible after the parade since we had a very early flight the next morning.


Walked over by the Christmas shop, and there was enough room for 3 in front of a closed popcorn stand at the rope!  Could not believe this as the parade was due to start in 10 minutes.  I guess no one thought you could sit there, but the stand was several feet back from the tape on the ground, so plenty of room to squeeze in for us between the tape and the popcorn stand.  They did make another person move who tried to sit in front of a trash can, as the tape went right up to the trash can so there was no space to be there.  HH did not ride again though it had not rained in a while.


Followed end of parade down MS, and they let us cross in between floats.  Bus to WL took about 20 minutes from waiting to walking into WL.  We did many TOT stations, but not all of them.  They were giving out at least 3-4 or more pieces at each station, and Laugh Floor had two stops in one!


We didn’t meet any characters as we have met them all before, and the lines that we saw for Jack and Sally stayed long all night.


Overall, we had a great time, and did basically everything we wanted to do.  Had we not met all the characters before, we would have certainly run out of time trying to do that, as well as the rest that we did.  Crowds were pretty heavy to me, even compared to last year’s MVMCP.  Not unbearable, but a good number of people everywhere. Minimal waits for bathrooms, food etc, so nothing like some of the early reports of parties this year.  Buses were not full by any means on the way out of the park for us.  We had our bands checked very infrequently the whole night.  I didn’t see anyone without a band as the night went on, but I wasn’t particularly looking for that either.  It was not nearly as strict at DLR, where the CMs block the entrances to all the lands and check bands to see if you can enter any land from the hub.  I think if they did this, it would help thin the crowds.  Certainly no one checked bands during the parade or fireworks or HP show.


I think if we do Halloween again, we will do DLR.  I think their decorations far exceed WDW’s because they decorate both parks. I think the party is not as packed, and the fireworks are superior.


----------



## MommaBerd

@twodogs - It sounds like you had a pretty great experience compared to some of the other reports from last night and lots of fortune on your side! Good for you!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

FoxC63 said:


> Wow, that's sold out too?  Was Hocus Pocus sold at only one location?  Were you able to buy any?


Yeah  I’m kicking myself because my sister went to an earlier party and I could’ve asked her to pick it up for me. 

As of 10/2, there were plenty of the HP shirts and ornaments. I checked the big top and emporium for the mug. I didn’t see it anywhere. And the spirit jersey is long gone, too. 

I’m so excited for party #2!! 5 days left


----------



## Rich M

Sorry this isn't party related but it is Halloween related.  Does anyone know if any resort at all has the Halloween Mugs.  I got my mug at SSR last night and they said that they have been out for 3 weeks and waiting for more.  I am at AKL - K now and they don't have them either.  We leave on the 11th and come back on the 14th so hoping to maybe get one then.


----------



## Cluelyss

Rich M said:


> Sorry this isn't party related but it is Halloween related.  Does anyone know if any resort at all has the Halloween Mugs.  I got my mug at SSR last night and they said that they have been out for 3 weeks and waiting for more.  I am at AKL - K now and they don't have them either.  We leave on the 11th and come back on the 14th so hoping to maybe get one then.


I had heard they were sold out Resort wide the last week of September, with claims of restocking 10/2. However, I’ve yet to hear of anyone who’s found once since.


----------



## Pug714

Rich M said:


> Sorry this isn't party related but it is Halloween related.  Does anyone know if any resort at all has the Halloween Mugs.  I got my mug at SSR last night and they said that they have been out for 3 weeks and waiting for more.  I am at AKL - K now and they don't have them either.  We leave on the 11th and come back on the 14th so hoping to maybe get one then.


Oh they have them at SSR? I might have to pop over there today. Thanks!


----------



## ninafeliz

Rich M said:


> Sorry this isn't party related but it is Halloween related.  Does anyone know if any resort at all has the Halloween Mugs.  I got my mug at SSR last night and they said that they have been out for 3 weeks and waiting for more.  I am at AKL - K now and they don't have them either.  We leave on the 11th and come back on the 14th so hoping to maybe get one then.





Pug714 said:


> Oh they have them at SSR? I might have to pop over there today. Thanks!



I just read on another thread that someone got one at the YC last night.

ETA It was actually this morning, I remembered wrong


----------



## FoxC63

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Yeah  I’m kicking myself because my sister went to an earlier party and I could’ve asked her to pick it up for me.
> 
> As of 10/2, there were plenty of the HP shirts and ornaments. I checked the big top and emporium for the mug. I didn’t see it anywhere. And the spirit jersey is long gone, too.
> 
> I’m so excited for party #2!! 5 days left



Regarding *Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary Cauldron Mug*, I have updated as being *SOLD OUT*:  [URL="https://www.disboards.com/threads/%E2%80%9Cofficial%E2%80%9D-2018-mickey%E2%80%99s-not-so-scary-halloween-party-%E2%80%93-strategy-and-itinerary-thread.3672288/#post-58989838"]Post #4 - Merchandise[/URL]

Thank you!


----------



## kat_lh

Some final thoughts - second half of the night was so much better than the first. Unfortunately, we paid for the whole night, lol. 

We all ended up having a mostly okay time. The last 90 minutes splash & BTMRR were basically walk ons which was fun. 

After we got out of Pirates, the fireworks were going so we ran to the boardwalk and had an amazing view of the last big set. It was fantastic. 

Spent the next hour in Frontierland. The apple cider slush was wonderful. And no line. It’s a great treat. 

We got the applesauce TOT because my kiddos love those. The CMs were generous with us and each got 2-3. 

Then BTMRR and Splash. Hubs took the little one to get a parade spot and the girls and I rode Splash. We snuck in for the end of the parade and then followed it back to the split. 

We headed into Fantasyland. Saw Belle & Gaston and their line was closed probably about 11:30. We did the TOT at Ariel and since we’d been putting our candy in ziplocs all night, our bags were empty. The CMs took our empty bags and literally filled them to the top. 

At 11:48 we were the last ones let into Eric & Ariel’s meet. 

Walked out as the last HP show was going on. Caught a boat back to WL with no problems and everyone was in bed around 1 am. 

We were back at MK today for EMM and walking through Tomorrowland at noon felt practically barren compared to the crowds at the party. 

I think we’re all glad we did the party but I know for sure we won’t do it again. It’s too crowded. It either needs to be less people or made longer if they’re going to have so many people.


----------



## DreamGirlsMom

Cluelyss said:


> I had heard they were sold out Resort wide the last week of September, with claims of restocking 10/2. However, I’ve yet to hear of anyone who’s found once since.


They had them at Wilderness Lodge (Roaring Fork) this morning. This must be new stock — they were not there last night. Don’t know how long they will last but good luck!!!


----------



## Haley R

ninafeliz said:


> I just read on another thread that someone got one at the YC last night.
> 
> ETA It was actually this morning, I remembered wrong


We arrive at Pop 10/23 and I'm hoping to see some then!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ninafeliz said:


> I just read on another thread that someone got one at the YC last night.
> 
> ETA It was actually this morning, I remembered wrong



Darn!  I was just at YC Fri-Mon and every day they were out.  The CMs said they should be there “at any time” - guess I just missed it!


----------



## twodogs

mgellman said:


> Rain at about 8 so no horseman, no dancing in parade, no sparks from gravediggers. Stupid rain.



Well you made me feel better about missing the first parade since we were in SDMT line!  The second parade was more dry, and the grave diggers sparked, folks danced, but still no HH.  Not perfect, but better, I think.  I’m sorry your kiddos were not having the best time.  Hopefully the many rides at the end of the night helped.  I’ll bet we crossed paths somewhere as we were at WL too!


----------



## twodogs

MommaBerd said:


> @twodogs - It sounds like you had a pretty great experience compared to some of the other reports from last night and lots of fortune on your side! Good for you!



Yes, we felt we had some really good luck AND some really great advice from this very thread that helped tremendously last night.  Everyone’s postings here helped me so much!  I had better expectations and prepared my girls accordingly.  And our parade and fireworks viewing were pure pixie dust/luck/serendipity, so I can’t explain that, but it was a treat for sure!  Honestly thank you to ALL who have contributed to this thread!!


----------



## twodogs

And if that wasn’t a Sold Out party, I sure don’t want to attend one that is sold out.


----------



## Sakigt

MaleDisneyBeliever said:


> Hearing way more negativity about this party than Ive ever read before.
> 
> Has anyone successfully met Lotso? Only I never have, and its bugging me as to whether or not he smells like strawberries?


Met him last year. No strawberries


----------



## lvcourtneyy

I saw on Instagram that Jack and Sally are now meeting at Town Square Theater. Anyone who can confirm this?


----------



## FoxC63

twodogs said:


> And if that wasn’t a Sold Out party, I sure don’t want to attend one that is sold out.



We've attended Halloween night for years and have had no issues at all probably due to the cooler temps.   Items being sold out is more upsetting.


----------



## FoxC63

lvcourtneyy said:


> I saw on Instagram that Jack and Sally are now meeting at Town Square Theater. Anyone who can confirm this?



It's about time!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Jack and Sally met in the Town Square theater! They have an amazing backdrop for photos and bright purple lights! Amazing setup! Not too crowded here so far. We’ve already met Jack & Sally, Elvis Stitch, Winnie the Pooh & Friends, Terk and Jane (no Tarzan so far), and in line now at 7:45PM for Jafar! Also bought a T-shirt and the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Very interesting change.


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Met the gravediggers. They are now meeting where Jack and Sally used to in the gazebo.


----------



## Haley R

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Jack and Sally met in the Town Square theater! They have an amazing backdrop for photos and bright purple lights! Amazing setup! Not too crowded here so far. We’ve already met Jack & Sally, Elvis Stitch, Winnie the Pooh & Friends, Terk and Jane (no Tarzan so far), and in line now at 7:45PM for Jafar! Also bought a T-shirt and the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket.


Huh interesting. Do you think this will be a permanent thing? Sounds like your doing great on characters!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Haley R said:


> Huh interesting. Do you think this will be a permanent thing? Sounds like your doing great on characters!


The display looks pretty permanent. They have a whole dedicated room next to Tinkerbell. The cast members said they just found out about the change today.


----------



## sqpcsqpc

We went to the Monday 10/8 party.  This was our first Halloween Party so we had nothing to compare it to. We had a great time.  If definitely felt crowded. 

We got in around 3:30 (annual passes) and stayed until after the midnight Hocus Pocus Show.  We did seven rides (with the help of 3 fast passes) including Mine Train, Big Thunder, Peter Pan, Pirates and Haunted Mansion.  We did seven different character meets, watched fireworks from behind the castle, the late parade from Frontierland, and the midnight Hocus Pocus Show.  

We ate a fast dinner,  sampled a few of the seasonal treats, took a few magic shots, did a little shopping and came home with 465 pieces of candy from "Trick or Treating".

Not sure I would do it again with those crowd levels at that cost but certainly glad we did it once.


----------



## sheila14

Does the boardwalk resort have the Halloween mugs


----------



## Rich M

Pug714 said:


> Oh they have them at SSR? I might have to pop over there today. Thanks!



Sorry that my message was not clear but we did not get one at SSR.  I was inquiring if anyone has gotten one somewhere so I can go there and get one.  We have seen some guest have them so we are hoping for one.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

DisneyPolaroids said:


> The display looks pretty permanent. They have a whole dedicated room next to Tinkerbell. The cast members said they just found out about the change today.



How did you hear about the change of locations?


----------



## MelOhioDis

Haley R said:


> Huh interesting. Do you think this will be a permanent thing? Sounds like your doing great on characters!



Just when I thought I had my itinerary down! May change where I pick up my wristbands. Definitely need to keep an eye on this party is on 10/18!


----------



## Haley R

MelOhioDis said:


> Just when I thought I had my itinerary down! May change where I pick up my wristbands. Definitely need to keep an eye on this party is on 10/18!


I know right? I'm planning on meeting them on 10/25 and was going to get our wristbands at Tortuga Tavern, but I might need to change that. I won't change anything until it gets a little closer, though.


----------



## hereforthechurros

Really hoping this doesn’t happen but reading reports that Orlando may get tropical storm conditions from the hurricane Wednesday. If Thursday’s party is expected to be soaked can I cancel ahead of time request a refund? Or must you go and request in person?   Normal rain I can handle but tropical rains while alone with a 5 year old doesn’t sound fun


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> How did you hear about the change of locations?


I went to the gazebo and a cast member told me. I got to Town Hall at around 3:15 and they scanned my magic band. I asked for the party wristband but they said they’d come through the line at 4PM to give them out. At 4, a cast member again scanned magic bands and tied party bands to your wrist while I was in line for Jack and Sally.


----------



## Haley R

DisneyPolaroids said:


> I went to the gazebo and a cast member told me. I got to Town Hall at around 3:15 and they scanned my magic band. I asked for the party wristband but they said they’d come through the line at 4PM to give them out. At 4, a cast member again scanned magic bands and tied party bands to your wrist while I was in line for Jack and Sally.


Wait really? So I could just get in line for Jack and Sally and not worry about finding a place to get my wristband? We will already be in the park so if we don't have to wait until 4 for our wristband that would be awesome!


----------



## mesaboy2

hereforthechurros said:


> Really hoping this doesn’t happen but reading reports that Orlando may get tropical storm conditions from the hurricane Wednesday. If *Thursday’s party is expected to be soaked* can I cancel ahead of time request a refund? Or must you go and request in person?   Normal rain I can handle but tropical rains while alone with a 5 year old doesn’t sound fun



By Thursday evening, the storm is expected to be in the Carolinas and moving swiftly to the northeast.  If it rains then, it likely won’t be due to Michael.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mesaboy2 said:


> By Thursday evening, the storm is expected to be in the Carolinas and moving swiftly to the northeast.  If it rains then, it likely won’t be due to Michael.


That’s good. Read an Orlando news article saying tropical storm conditions but didn’t say when. We got caught in some of Florence when traveling on the east coast days later, those rains can last a while.


----------



## mesaboy2

hereforthechurros said:


> That’s good. Read an Orlando news article saying tropical storm conditions but didn’t say when. We got caught in some of Florence when traveling on the east coast days later, those rains can last a while.



Florence was slow and meandering, Michael is neither.  The worst of Michael will be tomorrow and for Orlando, doubtful to be much of anything but some rain and a little wind.


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Haley R said:


> Wait really? So I could just get in line for Jack and Sally and not worry about finding a place to get my wristband? We will already be in the park so if we don't have to wait until 4 for our wristband that would be awesome!


Correct! They come to you in line which was nice! And you can line up before 4 if you’re in the park and not have to worry about lining up without a band.


----------



## hereforthechurros

mesaboy2 said:


> Florence was slow and meandering, Michael is neither.  The worst of Michael will be tomorrow and for Orlando, doubtful to be much of anything but some rain and a little wind.


Thanks!


----------



## MelOhioDis

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Correct! They come to you in line which was nice! And you can line up before 4 if you’re in the park and not have to worry about lining up without a band.



Whoa! That would definitely be nice! Hopefully we’ll hear this same report at the next couple parties


----------



## Cluelyss

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Correct! They come to you in line which was nice! And you can line up before 4 if you’re in the park and not have to worry about lining up without a band.


Wonder if that will be permanent or was just a courtesy today due to the sudden change of location? And does this mean Mickey was kicked out? Or do they take over Tink’s spot for the party?


----------



## twodogs

Cluelyss said:


> Wonder if that will be permanent or was just a courtesy today due to the sudden change of location? And does this mean Mickey was kicked out? Or do they take over Tink’s spot for the party?



I don’t know if it is a permanent change or not, but we were at the party last night, and Jack and Sally met in the gazebo all night.  The line was very long (I compared it to our wait for Santa Jack at MVMCP in 2017, as I know where in the line we started and that it took us 45 minutes to meet him—- now that seems like a dream compared to the waits we saw last night!).


----------



## Haley R

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Correct! They come to you in line which was nice! And you can line up before 4 if you’re in the park and not have to worry about lining up without a band.


Wow that’s a game changer. I’ll have to wait and see how the next few parties go before I change my itinerary but good to know!


----------



## dachsie

I would imagine the change was because people were sweltering waiting in line for them.  I met one lady who had to leave the line because she almost passed out in the heat.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> I would imagine the change was because people were sweltering waiting in line for them.  I met one lady who had to leave the line because she almost passed out in the heat.



Seems like this happens every year.


----------



## DisneyKeepsUsYoung

We went to the 10/8 party and had a wonderful time but if that wasn't sold out party I can't imagine what sold out feels like this year! I've been to a sold out X-mas party and it felt way less crowded than last night. The party was significantly more crowded than earlier in the day was. (Arrived at 2) I did look around and never saw anyone without party bands.Walkways were very crowded and just annoying trying to navigate a stroller. By the second parade it became tolerable but the kids were crashing by that time. I don't think we'll be doing another party any time soon. The atmosphere used to be our favorite part but you can't soak that up when this crowded. 

We spent way more time trick or treating than I wanted but that's what the kids wanted to do before they were too wore out. Circus area train station was probably a 15 min wait around 8:30 and we each only got 2 pieces of candy for that. Monsters Inc and apple sauces near dwarves were the most generous of the night. 

Vampirina looks so good and was quite the dancer. Had to drag the kids away from her. 

We were SO thankful for the tip from here to watch fireworks from Casey's grass. That was amazing to be uncrowded, minimal wait, and a railing to lean on! Best part of the night. 

Party merch was much easier to shop at Big Top than the craziness on Main Street. 

Bummed our Hat Box pictures aren't in our account. Wondering how long to wait to file a missing picture, since we're back home already. 

We lucked out and missed all the rain being inside at perfect times but it stunk to have the Villain show cancelled that we had scheduled. 

Left just as second parade started and bus queues weren't bad.


----------



## Rich M

For those looking for them also I did pick up Halloween Mugs at Wilderness Lodge this morning. Thank you for the tips guys.


----------



## firsttimer4

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Jack and Sally met in the Town Square theater! They have an amazing backdrop for photos and bright purple lights! Amazing setup! Not too crowded here so far. We’ve already met Jack & Sally, Elvis Stitch, Winnie the Pooh & Friends, Terk and Jane (no Tarzan so far), and in line now at 7:45PM for Jafar! Also bought a T-shirt and the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket.



Did jack and Sally still come out at 4:30? We will be there Sunday and trying to adjust our plans with the new location


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Hard to believe 21 of 34 parties are in the books and it’s just barely October! Only 13 MNSSHP dates left for the 2018 season.


----------



## Cluelyss

dachsie said:


> I would imagine the change was because people were sweltering waiting in line for them.  I met one lady who had to leave the line because she almost passed out in the heat.


I wonder if they are able to utilize multiple rooms now as well??? Would sure help with the lines...


----------



## Cluelyss

Anyone who has done the dessert Party recently (that received the parade viewing) - what time are they allowing you in for desserts? Still trying to decide which parade we want to shoot for.  Thanks!


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

MNSSHP 10/9

2:20pm brunch at Chef Mickeys, which we enjoyed.  Monorail to Poly for an adult beverage / rain hideout.

We got to MK about 4:40, made it to our Haunted Mansion FP just as a downpour hit.  Then off to Space Mtn for FP #2.  Rode People Mover than Astro Orbiter than Carousel of Progress. Came out just after 6pm to a 25 min wait on Buzz.
Then hit 3 treat lines, then Tomorrowland Speedway (20min wait) then treat line at Cosmic Rays.

Had a 50 min wait on SDMT, then 3 more treat lines & took a break for a drink. Made our way around all the folks waiting on the parade (2-3 deep).  Rode both BTMRR & Splash with no wait. Then 2 more TOT lines at Splash.

Headed to Caseys, got food and ate it on Crystal Palaces porch and watched the fireworks - they were the highlight of my night.  Amazing show!!

I was set to leave, but DS flashed those blues at Daddy so off we went back to Space Mtn where at 10:45pm it was posted 50 min wait - it took them 40!

Went to Peter Pan which was a walk on then headed out.  Got on the next bus to Pop and made it back to resort at 12:30am.

Its was a fun night. I would not pay the extra to do it again - just too crowded for what I had thought a special ticketed event would offer. I AM glad we came though! We probably have 15lbs of candy and the fireworks alone were amazing!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

firsttimer4 said:


> Did jack and Sally still come out at 4:30? We will be there Sunday and trying to adjust our plans with the new location


They came out around 4:40ish! Also, since they’re in a room, you can’t see them come out or even see them until they take like 15 people to the room and it’s your turn to meet them. They are well hidden!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

Also the Halloween resort mugs are at Pop this morning


----------



## Mickeygolf

500 page thread and I'm just getting started.  Last minute trip to Florida and thinking of doing a party night.  Are there certain party nights that tend to be busier than others?  We are thinking of a Sunday night party on the 21st. 

Thanks


----------



## Rich M

DisneyPolaroids said:


> Also the Halloween resort mugs are at Pop this morning



Seems like they got a new shipment because about 20 minutes ago we took a walk to the gift shop at AKL - K and they have them there now and yesterday they were not there.  Hope everyone gets one who wants them.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Mickeygolf said:


> 500 page thread and I'm just getting started.  Last minute trip to Florida and thinking of doing a party night.  Are there certain party nights that tend to be busier than others?  We are thinking of a Sunday night party on the 21st.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome! The parties will generally get more crowded as Halloween approaches. But an added bonus is that you’ll see a lot more costumes as the holiday approaches. One of my favorite parts! 

The mid week parties might be a tad bit less crowded, but YMMV. I’ve been to 3 parties and I loved them all. 2 were Sunday parties, and 1 tuesday. I’ll be doing another Sunday party this weekend.


----------



## Rach73

Attending the party on the 21st. First time party goers! This trip it's just myself and DH. I have not come up with a real plan yet. Priorities are fireworks, parade, Hocus Pocus show, Lotos and Jafar maybe a TOT line or two. I want to stay until closing and really just take in the atmosphere and see all the costumes. I figure it will be easier navigating everything with just the two of us.


----------



## cocofan

Do you have to go through the bypass to get the starter treat bag or do they give you those at the the other 3 places to get bands as well?


----------



## anomamatt

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone who has done the dessert Party recently (that received the parade viewing) - what time are they allowing you in for desserts? Still trying to decide which parade we want to shoot for.  Thanks!



I'm very interested in this as well...  at some of the first parties 8:30/8:45 seemed to be the early time you could get into the dessert party.  I'm wondering if that is still true?  Anyone attend a recent dessert party?


----------



## Haley R

cocofan said:


> Do you have to go through the bypass to get the starter treat bag or do they give you those at the the other 3 places to get bands as well?


I think you can get them at any of the locations but I might be wrong


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I think you can get them at any of the locations but I might be wrong


I’ve only seen them in the bypass the last few years.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

cocofan said:


> Do you have to go through the bypass to get the starter treat bag or do they give you those at the the other 3 places to get bands as well?





Haley R said:


> I think you can get them at any of the locations but I might be wrong





Cluelyss said:


> I’ve only seen them in the bypass the last few years.



Empty treat bags are available at any TOT station, but the pre-packaged "starter treat bag" that has an assortment of Mars candy is only available in the Bypass as you walk in, to my knowledge.  Might be in some other spots but if so it's not readily apparent.


----------



## DIsneymom23925

cocofan said:


> Do you have to go through the bypass to get the starter treat bag or do they give you those at the the other 3 places to get bands as well?


We went to the August 28th party and were already in the park prior to 4:00.  We picked up our wristbands in Tomorrowland and we did get our ToT bags and the starter bag of candy right there in that line.  We still wanted to go to the bypass for all of the pictures however the night of our party started with a heavy rainstorm and when we went back up Main Street to get our Orange Bird cards we found that the bypass was empty.  We discovered that they had moved the bag distribution to the Tomorrowland Terrace and we went through and received another bag and more candy.  Then we were able to take a couple of Photopass pictures as the photographers were by the purple wall as we left.  They only had a Hocus Pocus sign for us to hold and we didn't see the frame or the cute props they normally have on the bypass.  But the purple wall was also on our bucket list so we were happy with that!


----------



## Haley R

DIsneymom23925 said:


> We went to the August 28th party and were already in the park prior to 4:00.  We picked up our wristbands in Tomorrowland and we did get our ToT bags and the starter bag of candy right there in that line.  We still wanted to go to the bypass for all of the pictures however the night of our party started with a heavy rainstorm and when we went back up Main Street to get our Orange Bird cards we found that the bypass was empty.  We discovered that they had moved the bag distribution to the Tomorrowland Terrace and we went through and received another bag and more candy.  Then we were able to take a couple of Photopass pictures as the photographers were by the purple wall as we left.  They only had a Hocus Pocus sign for us to hold and we didn't see the frame or the cute props they normally have on the bypass.  But the purple wall was also on our bucket list so we were happy with that!


I thought I read some reports of people getting starter candy at the other locations but I wasn’t for sure. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Rich M said:


> Sorry this isn't party related but it is Halloween related.  Does anyone know if any resort at all has the Halloween Mugs.  I got my mug at SSR last night and they said that they have been out for 3 weeks and waiting for more.  I am at AKL - K now and they don't have them either.  We leave on the 11th and come back on the 14th so hoping to maybe get one then.



Try this tread

https://www.disboards.com/threads/halloween-themed-refillable-mug.3699316/page-8


----------



## cocofan

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Empty treat bags are available at any TOT station, but the pre-packaged "starter treat bag" that has an assortment of Mars candy is only available in the Bypass as you walk in, to my knowledge.  Might be in some other spots but if so it's not readily apparent.


 Okay. Thank you.


----------



## cocofan

DIsneymom23925 said:


> We went to the August 28th party and were already in the park prior to 4:00.  We picked up our wristbands in Tomorrowland and we did get our ToT bags and the starter bag of candy right there in that line.  We still wanted to go to the bypass for all of the pictures however the night of our party started with a heavy rainstorm and when we went back up Main Street to get our Orange Bird cards we found that the bypass was empty.  We discovered that they had moved the bag distribution to the Tomorrowland Terrace and we went through and received another bag and more candy.  Then we were able to take a couple of Photopass pictures as the photographers were by the purple wall as we left.  They only had a Hocus Pocus sign for us to hold and we didn't see the frame or the cute props they normally have on the bypass.  But the purple wall was also on our bucket list so we were happy with that!


Great! Thanks for this info. We will hopefully be in the park before 4 ( will be there earlier in the day and are taking a break for a bit) and were hoping to get our bands at Tortuga Tavern but wanted to make sure the kids got the starter bag as I know they would love that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Rach73 said:


> Attending the party on the 21st. First time party goers! This trip it's just myself and DH. I have not come up with a real plan yet. Priorities are fireworks, parade, Hocus Pocus show, Lotos and Jafar maybe a TOT line or two. I want to stay until closing and really just take in the atmosphere and see all the costumes. I figure it will be easier navigating everything with just the two of us.



That's not a hard plan at all.

Line up for lotso around 6:30 and you should be one of the first to meet him.

Jafar usually has a pretty short line.

I prefer the midnight Hocus pocus show because it's usually less crowded and since the party officially ends at midnight it's like bonus time. However, if there is any hint of rain see it before.


----------



## WDWLinda

We just returned from 4 days at Disney and we went to the Halloween party on Mon. 10/8.  I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who dressed up, despite the crowds and the mugginess.  I really enjoyed looking at all of the costumes.  Wish I could have taken pictures of some of them, but I didn't want to be like a stalker.  Some that I remember:  the couple with a daughter about 10 - 12 yrs, all dressed in white/grey wedding clothes with face makeup; the Peter Pan family at BOG for dinner with the cutest little Tinker Bell, Mom as Wendy, grandparents dressed up too; the 2 ladies dressed as nuns in the POTC line; the gentleman with the scooter dressed as Prof X with the headset thing; the Mad Hatter on the late bus back to OKW...and so many more.  I saw all of you and more, and you all really made my night - thanks!


----------



## WDWLinda

mgellman said:


> Rain at about 8 so no horseman, no dancing in parade, no sparks from gravediggers. Stupid rain.


Hi...is this from the party this past Monday?  I missed the headless horseman before the 11:15 parade and wasn't sure if we arrived too late or if they didn't do it cuz the street was wet.


----------



## IceQueen182

Cluelyss said:


> Anyone who has done the dessert Party recently (that received the parade viewing) - what time are they allowing you in for desserts? Still trying to decide which parade we want to shoot for.  Thanks!





anomamatt said:


> I'm very interested in this as well...  at some of the first parties 8:30/8:45 seemed to be the early time you could get into the dessert party.  I'm wondering if that is still true?  Anyone attend a recent dessert party?



We went to the dessert party last Friday (10-5), and did not have parade viewing but people who did were not let into the party any earlier.  We checked in at 4:10- in retrospect that was a mistake.  When we went back at 8:45 (I think garden viewing is still 8:30), which is when people with the terrace viewing were allowed back for desserts, and we still had to wait in line to re-check in even though we had our lanyards.  We were not given the option of reserving a table at 4:10. 

We ate desserts for 15 minutes or so (I'd say 8:50-9:05), and left to go find a spot to view the parade.  At that point, the people who had parade viewing were congregating at the check in area and waiting for a cast member to walk them to the viewing space.  We turned left on Main Street and easily found a spot next to a few trash cans in front of the bakery.  There were two rows of people in front of us sitting, so DD in her stroller and me standing could see perfectly behind them.  When the parade ended, I even had time to shop for some party merch at the Emporium before heading back to Tommorowland Terrace and grabbing another plate of treats to eat during the fireworks. 

The desserts were fun - not great (DD actually didn't like most of them), but having a comfortable place to sit and watch the fireworks was wonderful!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Cluelyss

IceQueen182 said:


> We went to the dessert party last Friday (10-5), and did not have parade viewing but people who did were not let into the party any earlier.  We checked in at 4:10- in retrospect that was a mistake.  When we went back at 8:45 (I think garden viewing is still 8:30), which is when people with the terrace viewing were allowed back for desserts, and we still had to wait in line to re-check in even though we had our lanyards.  We were not given the option of reserving a table at 4:10.
> 
> We ate desserts for 15 minutes or so (I'd say 8:50-9:05), and left to go find a spot to view the parade.  At that point, the people who had parade viewing were congregating at the check in area and waiting for a cast member to walk them to the viewing space.  We turned left on Main Street and easily found a spot next to a few trash cans in front of the bakery.  There were two rows of people in front of us sitting, so DD in her stroller and me standing could see perfectly behind them.  When the parade ended, I even had time to shop for some party merch at the Emporium before heading back to Tommorowland Terrace and grabbing another plate of treats to eat during the fireworks.
> 
> The desserts were fun - not great (DD actually didn't like most of them), but having a comfortable place to sit and watch the fireworks was wonderful!! Enjoy!!


Thank you!! This is great information - appreciate the detail!!


----------



## abnihon

Just scored one at the Poly!


----------



## Haley R

abnihon said:


> View attachment 357614 Just scored one at the Poly!


I think they must have restocked at all of the resorts recently. I wonder how long they will stay and if they will restock before or during my trip?


----------



## kaceyisme

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It's the pink line below.  It's a quasi-backstage area that is only used for things like MNSSHP entry (they generally funnel arriving MNSSHP guests into the park through the bypass).  It's also used on most nights after HEA to help with the flow of people exiting the park at that point.
> View attachment 356889



thanks so much!


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> I think they must have restocked at all of the resorts recently. I wonder how long they will stay and if they will restock before or during my trip?


Here’s hoping they last another 19 days! LOL


----------



## abnihon

Cluelyss said:


> Here’s hoping they last another 19 days! LOL



CM said last time they lasted 30 min!!!  But these seem to be lasting longer and they seem to restock frequently.  Hope you all can get one!


----------



## mamapenguin

DisneyPolaroids said:


> They came out around 4:40ish! Also, since they’re in a room, you can’t see them come out or even see them until they take like 15 people to the room and it’s your turn to meet them. They are well hidden!


Is the line inside? We are heading to Mk in an hour and half or so. TIA


----------



## abnihon

abnihon said:


> View attachment 357614 Just scored one at the Poly!



I usually don’t get fountain drinks and have never bought a refillable mug before.  We check out tomorrow so it makes zero logical sense to buy this mug.  But it’s so cute I had to have it!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

mamapenguin said:


> Is the line inside? We are heading to Mk in an hour and half or so. TIA


Yes, it is indoors!


----------



## sscamarogirl2000

I'm sad to see a lot of people had bad experiences with the Halloween party. We went Sunday 9/30 and it was the highlight of our trip. However, we have never been to the Halloween party before and the youngest that was with our party is 19 so, we were all adults. We had already agreed beforehand that we were not spending a lot of time on characters. Even though the other 6 days we were there we got as many pictures as possible with characters we didn't want to spend party time standing in line for characters.

So, i know this has been a topic about fastpasses and here is my experience. I made all our other fastpasses for the days we were there first. We stay at our timeshare off property so 30 days out getting up every morning at 6:50 to log on. The day of our party we were only doing the party so, not using another ticket to get in. I went back and got 3 fastpasses:
3:30-4:30-jungle cruise
4:30-5:30-buzz
5:30-6-pooh
After i booked the last one i got a message that popped up and said congratulations you have booked all your fastpasses for your entire stay. I kept watching and making sure they weren't going to take them back.

We were supposed to be there to get in line at 3:30 but my family can never be on time so, we were getting off the monorail at 3:50 in magic kingdom. They had not started letting people in yet. We stood there up until about 3 minutes til 4 where i got lots of complaints on why i picked a black shirt to stand out in the heat with and blah, blah, blah. They finally started letting people in but i swear everytime we get up there a family or 2 in front of us has 10 kids and doesn't know which card goes with which kid and they stand there trying everyone until a fingerprint matches. I really thought they were the names on there for you but it happened in epcot, the night of the Halloween party, and another day at magic kingdom. Finally, we made it through at 4:15. Got our wrist bands which was a a crazy unorganized mess of people just running everywhere.

I knew i had a grace period until 4:45 for our first fastpass but we still needed to hustle. All the masses of people were going toward the bypass so went left and down main street to adventure land to jungle cruise. We got there at 4:35.

After jungle cruise we went back to the by pass. There were no longer a mass of people going toward it. We entered the bypass but didn't get the pictures with the frames because they were right in the sun and i had already heard enough complaining. We did stop at the big pumpkin because it was in the shade. We then picked up our treat bags and starter pack of candy. 

We then headed to our second fastpass which was buzz. After buzz we did people mover. Then we stopped and got a candy corn milkshake. Which i thought was ok but everyone else thought was nasty. We then stopped at every store we could to try to find a draw string bag to put candy in since we forgot ours in the room. Even though we had seen a bunch the night before we could never find another one and wound up just getting an official party candy bag.

We then hit our last fastpass of pooh. Then headed toward the emporium for Halloween merch. You have to stand in line to get into the Halloween section because they only allow so many people at a time in that very very small section. I got a t-shirt. 

We then headed toward splash and thunder mountain. We heard the official party announcement while walking that way. We waited maybe 5 minutes for both splash and thunder mountain. We went to the splash tot trail which wasn't long and got maybe 3-4 pieces each. I tried to tell my group to wait until later but they didn't listen.

After that we hit up pecos bills where we got a hamburger and chips to share. I was going to try the hades nachos but didn't feel like spending $13 on them. We then hit up the country bear jamboree tot trail and the one in liberty square. We then rode small world and took a potty break. We then got the latern shot at haunted mansion and i saw another photographer standing down the way with no one taking photos or in line. I asked what picture she was doing and she said hitchhiking ghost so, we got that one as well.

By then we needed a break and a drink so we walked back to liberty square and got a drink right near the flag poles. They had started putting the ropes up for the parade. Right in front of the river boat there is a place you can put your arms and hands and take a picture. Right next to it is a rock wall planter. We sat on the wall and our kids sat on the ground right behind the rope so no one could get between us and block our view. By this time it was 8:40. Headless horseman rode right at 9:10 coming from fronteirland. After the parade everyone followed the parade toward the hub. We went the opposite way and cut through the restrooms into adventure land. Then to the hub where we saw the end of the parade again. 

We stood on the side wall and watched the fireworks. Then headed straight to space mountain. The wait said 20 minutes. Right as we got up to the entrance a cast member stopped us and let about 6 people in front of us and then said "if you have a das pass go to the left of you do not go to the right" so, i know it's been reported that das isn't available at the party but it was at the one we went too. 

After that we hit us tot at rays. We saw cruella walking through near the tea cups. Then we got in line for 7dmt where it said 30 minutes. We waited about 20. After that we went to Philharmonic tot where we didn't wait at all and there is 2 stops in there and they gave us 2 handfuls each. Then we went to pinnochios and tot then back to Philharmonic where they just topped our bags off all the way up. 

We got our spot for the midnight hocus pocus show at about 11:50. We weren't too far back. It was a good show and the only show my husband made a comment about being good. We stopped at the bakery on the way out and got the not so poisonous cupcake and pumpkin cheesecake roll. They do not have to go containers but they put them in a bowl and then a bag and you can carry them out that way. Both were delicious. We stopped at 12:45 and got our HH photo and got back to our condo around 1:30.

Sorry this is so much.


----------



## Haley R

sscamarogirl2000 said:


> I'm sad to see a lot of people had bad experiences with the Halloween party. We went Sunday 9/30 and it was the highlight of our trip. However, we have never been to the Halloween party before and the youngest that was with our party is 19 so, we were all adults. We had already agreed beforehand that we were not spending a lot of time on characters. Even though the other 6 days we were there we got as many pictures as possible with characters we didn't want to spend party time standing in line for characters.
> 
> So, i know this has been a topic about fastpasses and here is my experience. I made all our other fastpasses for the days we were there first. We stay at our timeshare off property so 30 days out getting up every morning at 6:50 to log on. The day of our party we were only doing the party so, not using another ticket to get in. I went back and got 3 fastpasses:
> 3:30-4:30-jungle cruise
> 4:30-5:30-buzz
> 5:30-6-pooh
> After i booked the last one i got a message that popped up and said congratulations you have booked all your fastpasses for your entire stay. I kept watching and making sure they weren't going to take them back.
> 
> We were supposed to be there to get in line at 3:30 but my family can never be on time so, we were getting off the monorail at 3:50 in magic kingdom. They had not started letting people in yet. We stood there up until about 3 minutes til 4 where i got lots of complaints on why i picked a black shirt to stand out in the heat with and blah, blah, blah. They finally started letting people in but i swear everytime we get up there a family or 2 in front of us has 10 kids and doesn't know which card goes with which kid and they stand there trying everyone until a fingerprint matches. I really thought they were the names on there for you but it happened in epcot, the night of the Halloween party, and another day at magic kingdom. Finally, we made it through at 4:15. Got our wrist bands which was a a crazy unorganized mess of people just running everywhere.
> 
> I knew i had a grace period until 4:45 for our first fastpass but we still needed to hustle. All the masses of people were going toward the bypass so went left and down main street to adventure land to jungle cruise. We got there at 4:35.
> 
> After jungle cruise we went back to the by pass. There were no longer a mass of people going toward it. We entered the bypass but didn't get the pictures with the frames because they were right in the sun and i had already heard enough complaining. We did stop at the big pumpkin because it was in the shade. We then picked up our treat bags and starter pack of candy.
> 
> We then headed to our second fastpass which was buzz. After buzz we did people mover. Then we stopped and got a candy corn milkshake. Which i thought was ok but everyone else thought was nasty. We then stopped at every store we could to try to find a draw string bag to put candy in since we forgot ours in the room. Even though we had seen a bunch the night before we could never find another one and wound up just getting an official party candy bag.
> 
> We then hit our last fastpass of pooh. Then headed toward the emporium for Halloween merch. You have to stand in line to get into the Halloween section because they only allow so many people at a time in that very very small section. I got a t-shirt.
> 
> We then headed toward splash and thunder mountain. We heard the official party announcement while walking that way. We waited maybe 5 minutes for both splash and thunder mountain. We went to the splash tot trail which wasn't long and got maybe 3-4 pieces each. I tried to tell my group to wait until later but they didn't listen.
> 
> After that we hit up pecos bills where we got a hamburger and chips to share. I was going to try the hades nachos but didn't feel like spending $13 on them. We then hit up the country bear jamboree tot trail and the one in liberty square. We then rode small world and took a potty break. We then got the latern shot at haunted mansion and i saw another photographer standing down the way with no one taking photos or in line. I asked what picture she was doing and she said hitchhiking ghost so, we got that one as well.
> 
> By then we needed a break and a drink so we walked back to liberty square and got a drink right near the flag poles. They had started putting the ropes up for the parade. Right in front of the river boat there is a place you can put your arms and hands and take a picture. Right next to it is a rock wall planter. We sat on the wall and our kids sat on the ground right behind the rope so no one could get between us and block our view. By this time it was 8:40. Headless horseman rode right at 9:10 coming from fronteirland. After the parade everyone followed the parade toward the hub. We went the opposite way and cut through the restrooms into adventure land. Then to the hub where we saw the end of the parade again.
> 
> We stood on the side wall and watched the fireworks. Then headed straight to space mountain. The wait said 20 minutes. Right as we got up to the entrance a cast member stopped us and let about 6 people in front of us and then said "if you have a das pass go to the left of you do not go to the right" so, i know it's been reported that das isn't available at the party but it was at the one we went too.
> 
> After that we hit us tot at rays. We saw cruella walking through near the tea cups. Then we got in line for 7dmt where it said 30 minutes. We waited about 20. After that we went to Philharmonic tot where we didn't wait at all and there is 2 stops in there and they gave us 2 handfuls each. Then we went to pinnochios and tot then back to Philharmonic where they just topped our bags off all the way up.
> 
> We got our spot for the midnight hocus pocus show at about 11:50. We weren't too far back. It was a good show and the only show my husband made a comment about being good. We stopped at the bakery on the way out and got the not so poisonous cupcake and pumpkin cheesecake roll. They do not have to go containers but they put them in a bowl and then a bag and you can carry them out that way. Both were delicious. We stopped at 12:45 and got our HH photo and got back to our condo around 1:30.
> 
> Sorry this is so much.


Great report! I love how detailed you were. It makes me excited and hopeful for our parties.


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Here’s hoping they last another 19 days! LOL


Lol we will be there in 12!


----------



## abnihon

Almost party-time!


----------



## abnihon

Entered at 3:45 and went through bypass.
Met Peter Pan, rode Peter Pan’s Flight, got Peter Pan & Maleficent ice cream at Storybook Treats, rode HM with FP and got photo outside, rode Jungle Cruise with FP and in line for Moana at 5:40.
So far sticking to my plan!
Praying DS naps in this Moana line in his stroller because I can tell he needs one.  Not sure I’ll be that lucky...


----------



## Haley R

abnihon said:


> View attachment 357642 View attachment 357643 Almost party-time!


I love your costumes!


----------



## pitpat

I know conventional wisdom says to catch the midnight Hocus Pocus show, but if you're not sure the little one will make it, are any of the earlier times better than the others? I assume they're all linked with a parade or fireworks in some way, but which should we shoot for?

I think about 90% of our party priorities take place between Adventureland and the Haunted Mansion.  Just a random fun fact.


----------



## 1lilspark

If your a follower of Disney vlogger Tiffany Mink (formerly of thingamavlogs) she and her sister are there dressed as the donut cops from wreck it Ralph


----------



## Tracilyn

Has anyone been able to watch the parade from the railing at the train station this year? I’m thinking my kids would like that elevated view best. I’ve heard that space is occasionally blocked off for FoF but haven’t heard anything from this year’s Halloween parties. Just wondering if those spaces are attainable and how early we would need to arrive there for the 9:15 parade. Thanks!


----------



## abnihon

abnihon said:


> Entered at 3:45 and went through bypass.
> Met Peter Pan, rode Peter Pan’s Flight, got Peter Pan & Maleficent ice cream at Storybook Treats, rode HM with FP and got photo outside, rode Jungle Cruise with FP and in line for Moana at 5:40.
> So far sticking to my plan!
> Praying DS naps in this Moana line in his stroller because I can tell he needs one.  Not sure I’ll be that lucky...



No nap for DS...
We met Moana at 6:30 but DS refused to be in the picture because he was still in a mood (face palm...)
I pushed him through Frontierland hoping he’d nap.
He saw the Splash Mt playground and got out to play for a few min.  They were already handing out candy at 6:45 so we got some.  Went through Country Bears ToT too.  That perked him up! 
Lined up in Liberty Sq for Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at 6:55 and got it right after 7:00.
Headed to meet gravediggers in gazebo (thank you to this thread for that tip!!!). Then got front row spot for HP about 7:15.  Loved it!!!
Got Sleepy Hollow waffle sundae after (sold out of HH straw clips!!!  Sad!!!)
Then got spot for parade in front of Diamond Horseshoe at 8:30.  Plenty of front row spots around but is filling in.
Crowds don’t seem bad overall.

I consider anything after the parade gravy so we’ll see what we get done.
DS’s energy level is better (though now I’m fading..  lol)


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abnihon said:


> No nap for DS...
> We met Moana at 6:30 but DS refused to be in the picture because he was still in a mood (face palm...)
> I pushed him through Frontierland hoping he’d nap.
> He saw the Splash Mt playground and got out to play for a few min.  They were already handing out candy at 6:45 so we got some.  Went through Country Bears ToT too.  That perked him up!
> Lined up in Liberty Sq for Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at 6:55 and got it right after 7:00.
> Headed to meet gravediggers in gazebo (thank you to this thread for that tip!!!). Then got front row spot for HP about 7:15.  Loved it!!!
> Got Sleepy Hollow waffle sundae after (sold out of HH straw clips!!!  Sad!!!)
> Then got spot for parade in front of Diamond Horseshoe at 8:30.  Plenty of front row spots around but is filling in.
> Crowds don’t seem bad overall.
> 
> I consider anything after the parade gravy so we’ll see what we get done.
> DS’s energy level is better (though now I’m fading..  lol)



Lovin’ your reports. Having taken my kids who normally go to bed at 8 since 2014 and trying to best manage a later evening, I feel your pain!

Not sure the age of your little one, but when I took my 4 year old a few weeks ago there was a point in the night when I couldn’t pull her away from the the Disney Jr dance party in Fantasyland. 

Enjoy the parade!


----------



## abnihon

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Lovin’ your reports. Having taken my kids who normally go to bed at 8 since 2014 and trying to best manage a later evening, I feel your pain!
> 
> Not sure the age of your little one, but when I took my 4 year old a few weeks ago there was a point in the night when I couldn’t pull her away from the the Disney Jr dance party in Fantasyland.
> 
> Enjoy the parade!



He’s 5 and this is our 3rd year going.  Usually either he naps in the stroller or is done at 10pm.
We’ll see if we can get by with neither scenario this time..


----------



## GADisneyDad14

abnihon said:


> He’s 5 and this is our 3rd year going.  Usually either he naps in the stroller or is done at 10pm.
> We’ll see if we can get by with neither scenario this time..



Lol, yeah, I was so happy that afternoon when my 4 year old took a monster nap.  It greatly increased my chances of making it to midnight!  Ha!

Hope the rest of your night goes well.


----------



## paopiru

abnihon said:


> No nap for DS...
> Got Sleepy Hollow waffle sundae after (sold out of HH straw clips!!!  Sad!!!)
> )



The straw was sold out for the party or they are no longer available? I'm going 25 oct and was hoping to get one.


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

I'm still looking for some Halloween party mystery pins.....looking to trade
4 big bad wolf
1 hag
3 shan yu
Going to be there this weekend so if anyone at the party tonight or tomorrow gets some duplicates and wants to trade PM me.


----------



## abnihon

paopiru said:


> The straw was sold out for the party or they are no longer available? I'm going 25 oct and was hoping to get one.



I got the impression for good.  He said they haven’t had them in awhile...


----------



## Amy11401

Haley R said:


> I think they must have restocked at all of the resorts recently. I wonder how long they will stay and if they will restock before or during my trip?


Well...we get there on Sunday...maybe some will be there then.


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I got the impression for good.  He said they haven’t had them in awhile...



*The Headless Horseman Straw Clip $5.99* You’ll find him galloping around at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort.
*Locations:* Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats, Aloha Isle and at Casey's. You should also be able to mobile order it from Casey's.


----------



## abnihon

abnihon said:


> No nap for DS...
> We met Moana at 6:30 but DS refused to be in the picture because he was still in a mood (face palm...)
> I pushed him through Frontierland hoping he’d nap.
> He saw the Splash Mt playground and got out to play for a few min.  They were already handing out candy at 6:45 so we got some.  Went through Country Bears ToT too.  That perked him up!
> Lined up in Liberty Sq for Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at 6:55 and got it right after 7:00.
> Headed to meet gravediggers in gazebo (thank you to this thread for that tip!!!). Then got front row spot for HP about 7:15.  Loved it!!!
> Got Sleepy Hollow waffle sundae after (sold out of HH straw clips!!!  Sad!!!)
> Then got spot for parade in front of Diamond Horseshoe at 8:30.  Plenty of front row spots around but is filling in.
> Crowds don’t seem bad overall.
> 
> I consider anything after the parade gravy so we’ll see what we get done.
> DS’s energy level is better (though now I’m fading..  lol)



Parade was great of course.
Perked us up a bit.
Afterwards we headed to Tarzan but they were finishing a set so we rode Pirates.  Overlay wasn’t anything special but was our only chance to ride this trip so I was happy.  Wait was less than 10 min.
Then headed back to Tarzan.
Fireworks started while we waited.
About 15 wait for them.
Watched rest of fireworks while walking towards HM.
Got my magic shot with ghost driver.
Then pushed DS (who was falling asleep) through Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and out. (Letting fireworks crowds disperse and got to see teacups overlay) 
Stopped to get two magic shots which didn’t take long.
On one they put tinkebell magic shot instead of ballroom dancers!  Ugh.  If I call can they change it?
Got on resort monorail a little before 11 and it was empty!  Quick and painless trip back to Poly!
I think we accomplished a lot!


----------



## abnihon

FoxC63 said:


> *The Headless Horseman Straw Clip $5.99* You’ll find him galloping around at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort.
> *Locations:* Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats, Aloha Isle and at Casey's. You should also be able to mobile order it from Casey's.



I’m curious if anyone else can get one.  
I asked if they were sold out everywhere and he said yes...


----------



## MommaBerd

abnihon said:


> I usually don’t get fountain drinks and have never bought a refillable mug before.  We check out tomorrow so it makes zero logical sense to buy this mug.  But it’s so cute I had to have it!



We are staying one night to go to the party prior to our cruise. If they are in stock, I am buying one for each of us! It doesn’t make sense $-wise, but it’ll be fun to have them on our Halloween on the High Seas cruise, too. It makes for a cute and useful souvenir. Plus, I want to binge on Gold Peak White Citrus Tea. It is SO good and it is only available at Disney World and a very select few restaurants here and there!

Thanks for your real-time updates tonight!


----------



## DisneyPolaroids

We (friend and I) went to the Tuesday, Oct. 9th party. We spent our time meeting characters and going to see the fireworks, parade, and midnight Hocus Pocus show. We weren't worried about rides because we had spent a couple days in the MK already. We also did no trick or treating. All together, we saw 12 groups of characters! Here is my itinerary from memory (character times are based off photo pass photos).
3ish: We were already in the park and went to the Liberty Square gazebo to line up for Jack and Sally. A cast member told us they are now meeting in Town Hall. We got there around 3:15ish and got our magic bands scanned to line up in line. The line is inside and nearby Tinkerbell's line. There were about 4 groups ahead of us. We got our party bands while waiting in line at 4pm.
4:35: J&S came out. Picture taken at 4:42 PM
5: Friend got in line for Elvis Stitch since this was a high priority for us. We were first in line and I don't think another person joined the line until like 5:30ish. Meanwhile, I had pictures taken in the bypass (which was moved to Tomorrowland Terrance due to rain) and then eventually, the real bypass once the rain passed. I got a poison apple magic shot in front of one of the halloween statues in the bypass. I also bought the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at around 5:30ish from the cart in front of the castle. I asked that they not put popcorn in my bucket so they put my popcorn in a regular cardboard popcorn container. I also got my Orange Bird card.
6:31: Met Elvis Stitch. He was amazing and funny!
6:40ish: Friend got in line for Winnie the Pooh while I waited in line for Minnie. There were 2-3 families in front of me.
7:02: I met Minnie Mouse
7:14: Friend and I met Winnie the Pooh and friends
7:24: I met the Gravediggers while my friend lined up for the Tarzan characters
7:34: We met the Tarzan characters (no Tarzan present, only Jane and Terk). There was no photopass photographer so I had a CM take pictures with my phone.
7:49: We met Jafar. While waiting for Jafar, my friend met the Gravediggers
8:26: We met Abu and Aladdin just before they switched to Genie and Jasmine. The CM was kind enough to ask who I preferred to meet. We've met Jasmine and Genie before so we wanted Abu and Aladdin. Abu and Aladdin were great!
8:35ish: My friend lined up for Daisy and Donald while I took a quick break and then got in line for Goofy.
8:49: I met Goofy. I then got back in line for Daisy and Donald while my friend then met Goofy at 8:55
9:16: We met Daisy and Donald. They are so cute!
9:20ish: My friend wanted to meet Minnie so she got in line for Minnie while I decided I would try my luck finding Cruella.
9:27: I met Cruella. She had no photopass photographer and had two CMs following her. She didn't really want to stop for photos (she was in character walking the runway), so I got a couple selfies and eventually got a CM to take a photo of us. I met her between the carousel and Be Our Guest. I just kept asking CMs where they last saw her until I found her. I personally didn't like how she was a roaming character this year. I didn't enjoy running around asking people where they last saw her. It seemed like she mostly stayed by the tea cups, BOG, and carousel. 
9:28: Friend met Minnie
9:39: I met Mickey and then got an allergy bag of candy filled to the top in Town Hall. There was no line and I had no tokens. I then watched a couple minutes of the parade on main street.
9:50ish: We lined up for the fireworks by the castle. Then after the fireworks, I got a spot for the parade in the hub (front row) while my friend met Mickey at 10:51. We then watched the parade and midnight Hocus Pocus show.
12:32: magic shots on main street (poison apple, Tinkerbell)
12:55: Magic shot with Headless Horseman (there was no line)

We were very lucky to have the night we went not be super crowded so we got to meet a lot of characters. Also, I spent a lot of time making a plan for the party by reading party reports and estimating character times via reports online as well. This allowed me and my friend to quickly move through characters by having a solid strategy beforehand. Tag teaming is also a great idea!
Please feel free to ask any questions you may have. I definitely found this thread useful in planning my party!


----------



## abnihon

Pictures!


----------



## Haley R

DisneyPolaroids said:


> We (friend and I) went to the Tuesday, Oct. 9th party. We spent our time meeting characters and going to see the fireworks, parade, and midnight Hocus Pocus show. We weren't worried about rides because we had spent a couple days in the MK already. We also did no trick or treating. All together, we saw 12 groups of characters! Here is my itinerary from memory (character times are based off photo pass photos).
> 3ish: We were already in the park and went to the Liberty Square gazebo to line up for Jack and Sally. A cast member told us they are now meeting in Town Hall. We got there around 3:15ish and got our magic bands scanned to line up in line. The line is inside and nearby Tinkerbell's line. There were about 4 groups ahead of us. We got our party bands while waiting in line at 4pm.
> 4:35: J&S came out. Picture taken at 4:42 PM
> 5: Friend got in line for Elvis Stitch since this was a high priority for us. We were first in line and I don't think another person joined the line until like 5:30ish. Meanwhile, I had pictures taken in the bypass (which was moved to Tomorrowland Terrance due to rain) and then eventually, the real bypass once the rain passed. I got a poison apple magic shot in front of one of the halloween statues in the bypass. I also bought the Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket at around 5:30ish from the cart in front of the castle.
> 6:31: Met Elvis Stitch
> 6:40ish: Friend got in line for Winnie the Pooh while I waited in line for Minnie.
> 7:02: I met Minnie Mouse
> 7:14: Friend and I met Winnie the Pooh and friends
> 7:24: I met the Gravediggers while my friend lined up for the Tarzan characters
> 7:34: We met the Tarzan characters (no Tarzan present, only Jane and Terk). There was no photopass photographer so I had a CM take pictures with my phone.
> 7:49: We met Jafar. While waiting for Jafar, my friend met the Gravediggers
> 8:26: We met Abu and Aladdin just before they switched to Genie and Jasmine. The CM was kind enough to ask who I preferred to meet. We've met Jasmine and Genie before so we wanted Abu and Aladdin.
> 8:35ish: My friend lined up for Daisy and Donald while I took a quick break and then got in line for Goofy.
> 8:49: I met Goofy. I then got back in line for Daisy and Donald while my friend then met Goofy at 8:55
> 9:16: We met Daisy and Donald
> 9:20ish: My friend wanted to meet Minnie so she got in line for Minnie while I decided I would try my luck finding Cruella.
> 9:27: I met Cruella. She had no photopass photographer and two CMs following her. She didn't really want to stop for photos (she was in character walking the runway), so I got a couple selfies and eventually got a CM to take one of us.
> 9:28: Friend met Minnie
> 9:39: I met Mickey and then got an allergy bag of candy filled to the top in Town Hall. There was no line and I had no tokens. I then watched a couple minutes of the parade on main street.
> 9:50ish: We lined up for the fireworks by the castle. Then after the fireworks, I got a spot for the parade in the hub (front row) while my friend met Mickey at 10:51. We then watched the parade and midnight Hocus Pocus show.
> 12:32: magic shots on main street (poison apple, Tinkerbell)
> 12:55: Magic shot with Headless Horseman (there was no line)
> 
> We were very lucky to have the night we went not be super crowded so we got to meet a lot of characters. Also, I spent a lot of time making a plan for the party by reading party reports and estimating character times via reports online as well. This allowed me and my friend to quickly move through characters by having a solid strategy beforehand. Tag teaming is also a great idea!
> Please feel free to ask any questions you may have. I definitely found this thread useful in planning my party!


This is fantastic! It's so good to read a report about characters because we plan on mostly doing that during our parties. We are doing two parties and have other days for rides so we won't really be doing any rides during the party.


----------



## abnihon

More pics


----------



## 1lilspark

MommaBerd said:


> We are staying one night to go to the party prior to our cruise. If they are in stock, I am buying one for each of us! It doesn’t make sense $-wise, but it’ll be fun to have them on our Halloween on the High Seas cruise, too. It makes for a cute and useful souvenir. Plus, I want to binge on Gold Peak White Citrus Tea. It is SO good and it is only available at Disney World and a very select few restaurants here and there!
> 
> Thanks for your real-time updates tonight!


FWIW on the Dream 10/5-10/8 they had the Halloween ‘resort’ mugs as well as the poison apple stein, generic Halloween, cauldron, and oogie boogie buckets and the horsemen straw clip


----------



## Best Aunt

Well this is interesting



abnihon said:


> Then pushed DS (who was falling asleep) through Fantasyland and Tomorrowland and out. (Letting fireworks crowds disperse and got to see teacups overlay)
> Stopped to get two magic shots which didn’t take long.
> *On one they put tinkebell magic shot instead of ballroom dancers!  Ugh.  If I call can they change it?*





DisneyPolaroids said:


> 12:32: magic shots on main street (poison apple, *Tinkerbell*)



Maybe it wasn't a mistake and it was supposed to be Tinkerbell?  Or it was a mistake they made more than once?


----------



## kayteekt

Headed to MNSSHP on the 28th. Trying to get my party plan together. The only characters we want to meet are Minnie, Donald/Daisy, and hopefully Mickey later in the evening. Anyone have experiences meeting any of those? 

Thinking of getting in line for Minnie around 6:25p in hopes to be one of the first few families to meet her. 

Then hop over to Donald/Daisy (any experience with their wait times doing that). We don't want the M&G to eat into our party time too much or maybe there's a better time to meet them? TIA


----------



## abnihon

1lilspark said:


> FWIW on the Dream 10/5-10/8 they had the Halloween ‘resort’ mugs as well as the poison apple stein, generic Halloween, cauldron, and oogie boogie buckets and the horsemen straw clip



Seriously?!  Boarding the Dream today!  I will look out for the straw clip!  Where did you see it?  Thanks!


----------



## abnihon

Best Aunt said:


> Well this is interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it wasn't a mistake and it was supposed to be Tinkerbell?  Or it was a mistake they made more than once?



I noticed that too.
I mean it’s definitely supposed to be ballroom dancers but maybe there was a weird glitch.
I’ll call at 9am..


----------



## CMNJ

So I’m not going to write a detailed review as I didn’t closely watch the times on things Friday (10/5) but here are my observations.
1. People are lining up MUCH earlier for characters than in years past in my experience. It used to be that only a few characters had lines that started early but we saw many lines forming by 6 or shortly after this year.
2. They opened trick or treat stations before 7 (we went through the line at carousel of progress at 6:45)
3. Ride lines for most rides we went on were reasonable. Not walk-ons but shorter than daytimes waits (space mountain looked mobbed but we did not go on that).
4. Magic shots that we got had short lines but we did not do all of them (skipped the ones right at Haunted Mansion due to extreme crowds).
5. Crowds near Haunted Mansion and guest services In Liberty square were horrendous. By far the worst crowds we saw all night. I assume between the TOT station, those riding HM, and those getting magic shots/enjoying the performers on the lawn it was just too much in a small area.
6. Frontierland was still a good place to get a spot for the parade. We got spots along the rope early (like 8:35-8:40) but it was also so we could watch the cadaver Dans, the pre parade entertainment, etc. It didn’t get really busy until close to 15 minutes before the parade. Up until then there were 2nd row spots to be had in our area. 
5. Grassy area in the HUB by Casey’s was not that crowded and initially we grabbed spots there a little early (like 9:45/9:50) with intention to take turns grabbing snacks/use the bathroom etc. However when my son and I left a couple minutes later we found spots on the tape line by the walking path across Main Street and managed to get a MUCH better view than we had in the grassy area. This was at about 10 pm so just 15 min before the fireworks. I got some great pics as a result. 
5. Main Street near train station was not crowded for 2nd parade. We were on our way out and decided to pop back in to see the Headless Horseman ride again. We literally walked in as the music was playing and he rode down Main Street and we had 2nd row “seats”.
6. One last observation. People with fake service dogs are ridiculous. We saw a lady getting pics with Elvis Stitch. Not only did she have her tiny “service” dog in a full Halloween costume but she proceeded to request pictures with just the dog and stitch after getting ones with herself, the dog, and stitch. What service was that dog performing?


----------



## sherlockmiles

abnihon said:


> View attachment 357718 View attachment 357729 View attachment 357730 View attachment 357732 View attachment 357733  Pictures!




OMG ADORABLE


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Tracilyn said:


> Has anyone been able to watch the parade from the railing at the train station this year? I’m thinking my kids would like that elevated view best. I’ve heard that space is occasionally blocked off for FoF but haven’t heard anything from this year’s Halloween parties. Just wondering if those spaces are attainable and how early we would need to arrive there for the 9:15 parade. Thanks!



You can watch from there but the middle section facing the castle is roped off for VIP tours so you’d be off to the side.


----------



## abnihon

abnihon said:


> I noticed that too.
> I mean it’s definitely supposed to be ballroom dancers but maybe there was a weird glitch.
> I’ll call at 9am..



I called and they fixed it right away!  Yay!


----------



## 1lilspark

abnihon said:


> Seriously?!  Boarding the Dream today!  I will look out for the straw clip!  Where did you see it?  Thanks!


Preludes


----------



## Cluelyss

abnihon said:


> View attachment 357718 View attachment 357729 View attachment 357730 View attachment 357731 View attachment 357732 View attachment 357733 View attachment 357734 View attachment 357735 Pictures!


Great pictures!!!


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> *The Headless Horseman Straw Clip $5.99* You’ll find him galloping around at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort.
> *Locations:* Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats, Aloha Isle and at Casey's. You should also be able to mobile order it from Casey's.


I got ours 2 weeks ago from the stand outside Peco Bill’s that was selling the apple cider slush (Golden Outpost??)


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> I got ours 2 weeks ago from the stand outside Peco Bill’s that was selling the apple cider slush (Golden Outpost??)



Interesting, I've not heard this item as being sold out, so I wonder if it's just that location (Sleepy Hollow)?


----------



## Cluelyss

FoxC63 said:


> Interesting, I've not heard this item as being sold out, so I wonder if it's just that location (Sleepy Hollow)?


They had TONS behind the counter when I was there....but that was several parties ago....


----------



## FoxC63

abnihon said:


> I called and they fixed it right away!  Yay!



Beautiful photos!  for sharing!


----------



## MommaBerd

1lilspark said:


> FWIW on the Dream 10/5-10/8 they had the Halloween ‘resort’ mugs as well as the poison apple stein, generic Halloween, cauldron, and oogie boogie buckets and the horsemen straw clip



Really? I wonder if they are the same price? (Sorry to take this thread OT!)


----------



## zeus12

Are the Dwarfs still meeting at 6:15? Here is my current plan for the 21st party, however I am wondering if it might be possible to line up and meet Jack and Sally before lining up for the Dwarfs?

3:30-4:10 - Park Entrance. Bypass. Get Sorcerer Card
3:30-4:30 - BTMR FP
4:30-5:30 - 7DMT FP
4:50-7:10 - Line up 7D. Take turns runing for food/snack. Buzz FP (5:30-6:00).
7:10-7:40 - Not sure what we have time for yet. Maybo Lotso? How early do we have to be at HP?
7:40-8:40 - Hocus Pocus Villain Spelltacular
8:15-8:40 - Pirates
8:45-9:35 - Parade at 9:15. Watch from Country Bear Jamboree
9:35-10:30 - Fireworkds at 10:15. Watch by Crystal Palace.
10:30-12:00 - ToT. Ride Space. Random Characters. Other Rides.


----------



## rastuso

Haven't seen a Jack and Sally update.  Are they permenantly up front, inside, now?

Did just find one,  so, is that permenant for the rest of the event?  Anyone know if there are now 2 pairs?


----------



## paopiru

abnihon said:


> I got the impression for good.  He said they haven’t had them in awhile...



Thanks! I hope there are still pumpkin straws at AK on 20th oct!


----------



## paopiru

FoxC63 said:


> *The Headless Horseman Straw Clip $5.99* You’ll find him galloping around at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort.
> *Locations:* Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats, Aloha Isle and at Casey's. You should also be able to mobile order it from Casey's.


Thanks! Maybe there are still available at other locations.


----------



## Cluelyss

rastuso said:


> Haven't seen a Jack and Sally update.  Are they permenantly up front, inside, now?
> 
> Did just find one,  so, is that permenant for the rest of the event?  Anyone know if there are now 2 pairs?


Yes, it’s a permanent move. I’ve been wondering about multiple sets myself. Hard to tell without a lot of data on wait times yet in the new location, but would certainly make sense!


----------



## paopiru

kayteekt said:


> Headed to MNSSHP on the 28th. Trying to get my party plan together. The only characters we want to meet are Minnie, Donald/Daisy, and hopefully Mickey later in the evening. Anyone have experiences meeting any of those?
> 
> Thinking of getting in line for Minnie around 6:25p in hopes to be one of the first few families to meet her.
> 
> Then hop over to Donald/Daisy (any experience with their wait times doing that). We don't want the M&G to eat into our party time too much or maybe there's a better time to meet them? TIA



It was reported short line for them after fireworks.


----------



## 1lilspark

MommaBerd said:


> Really? I wonder if they are the same price? (Sorry to take this thread OT!)


Couldn’t say


----------



## disneydentist

kayteekt said:


> Headed to MNSSHP on the 28th. Trying to get my party plan together. The only characters we want to meet are Minnie, Donald/Daisy, and hopefully Mickey later in the evening. Anyone have experiences meeting any of those?
> 
> Thinking of getting in line for Minnie around 6:25p in hopes to be one of the first few families to meet her.
> 
> Then hop over to Donald/Daisy (any experience with their wait times doing that). We don't want the M&G to eat into our party time too much or maybe there's a better time to meet them? TIA


We met Stitch @ 6:39 on 10/4.  Then walked over and got in the line for Donald and Daisy.  They hadn't started meeting yet.  Met them @ 7:18 (first set).  We then headed to Minnie's line and met her at 7:56 (2nd set?).

We met Mickey @ 11:27 after about a 10-15 minute wait.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cluelyss

Haven’t heard much about lines for our Aladdin friends....how have the waits been for Aladdin/Abu and Jasmine/Genie this year??


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

For headless horseman straw check the app mobile order...


----------



## kayteekt

disneydentist said:


> We met Stitch @ 6:39 on 10/4.  Then walked over and got in the line for Donald and Daisy.  They hadn't started meeting yet.  Met them @ 7:18 (first set).  We then headed to Minnie's line and met her at 7:56 (2nd set?).
> 
> We met Mickey @ 11:27 after about a 10-15 minute wait.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Yes, thank you!


----------



## anomamatt

Anyone there tonight?  How does it seem crowd wise?  We are going to the Sunday party but I’m considering an additional impromptu party.

Wait times look pretty awesome.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

anomamatt said:


> Anyone there tonight?  How does it seem crowd wise?  We are going to the Sunday party but I’m considering an additional impromptu party.
> 
> Wait times look pretty awesome.



Was just coming by to say the same thing.  Wait times look pretty darn good and looks like nice weather.  

We’re still reminiscing about our great party last Friday.  Just did a little parade re-enactment around the living room thanks to YouTube.  

I did two parties this year (2 weeks apart) and am glad I did.  I kind of like seeing the ebbs/flows and differences in how things go over the course of two parties.  

Have fun on Sunday.


----------



## AntJulie

Looks like Halloween night has sold out!


----------



## anomamatt

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Was just coming by to say the same thing.  Wait times look pretty darn good and looks like nice weather.
> 
> We’re still reminiscing about our great party last Friday.  Just did a little parade re-enactment around the living room thanks to YouTube.
> 
> I did two parties this year (2 weeks apart) and am glad I did.  I kind of like seeing the ebbs/flows and differences in how things go over the course of two parties.
> 
> Have fun on Sunday.



For better or worse, in headed over. We arrived today but I’d rather be at the party than sitting in our room. . And my wife is putting my kiddos to bed, so all is good!


----------



## anomamatt

Wow. It’s empty. Pretty amazing.


----------



## anomamatt

The weather is awesome too. I wonder if the lack of crowds are due to the differential pricing?  

Or what if this is perception?  We be gotten to be fine with Christmas week crowds, so this seems Empty to me.


----------



## Haley R

I think it’s strange that the Thursdays have been busier than Fridays.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

anomamatt said:


> The weather is awesome too. I wonder if the lack of crowds are due to the differential pricing?
> 
> Or what if this is perception?  We be gotten to be fine with Christmas week crowds, so this seems Empty to me.



Having done last weeks high cost/no discount Friday party vs the same night just two weeks earlier (lower cost and with AP discount), I am a believer in the variable pricing having an impact.  Especially when you have a cluster of varied prices together (back to back nights or one day apart) like right now.

We talked to several folks around the resort who did last Thursday and it really sounded nothing like our experience Friday.  So odd.


----------



## paopiru

DisneyMaleficent50 said:


> For headless horseman straw check the app mobile order...



Thanks! I will do so. Wish me luck!


----------



## MommaBerd

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Having done last weeks high cost/no discount Friday party vs the same night just two weeks earlier (lower cost and with AP discount), I am a believer in the variable pricing having an impact.  Especially when you have a cluster of varied prices together (back to back nights or one day apart) like right now.
> 
> We talked to several folks around the resort who did last Thursday and it really sounded nothing like our experience Friday.  So odd.



I have to reluctantly say that I hope the variable pricing does have an effect for our party. We are going the 26th, which is a Friday, but it is also the first night of the next price tier. So, I’m hoping many people will decide to opt for the cheaper Thursday party (sorry to all you 10/25 party-goers!). I know, this is a very selfish attitude... I guess what I’m really hoping for is not a repeat of the recent party that was SO crowded.


----------



## anomamatt

Haley R said:


> I think it’s strange that the Thursdays have been busier than Fridays.



Are all Fridays more expensive?  It probably won’t hold true next year (once word gets out), but for $10 or so picking the more expensive night would be well worth it.


----------



## Amy11401

Haley R said:


> I think it’s strange that the Thursdays have been busier than Fridays.


Not good for us if this holds true....we will  be there this Thursday.


----------



## DisFam4

cocofan said:


> Great! Thanks for this info. We will hopefully be in the park before 4 ( will be there earlier in the day and are taking a break for a bit) and were hoping to get our bands at Tortuga Tavern but wanted to make sure the kids got the starter bag as I know they would love that.


 Just to confirm - I was at the 9/21 party and the check in spot at Tomorrowland DID have bags and starter candy. I can't speak about the other check in spots inside the park though.


----------



## Haley R

Amy11401 said:


> Not good for us if this holds true....we will  be there this Thursday.


We are going on 10/23 and 10/25; a Tuesday and Thursday. I picked those specifically from what I heard here but it seems like maybe people switched when they go.


----------



## areno79

I wonder if resort guests are skipping Friday parties because they depart on Saturday?


----------



## Lsdolphin

Thinking about a party next Friday or Sunday i was thinking the Friday party should be more crowded than a Sunday party but now I'm not sooo sure


----------



## cocofan

DisFam4 said:


> Just to confirm - I was at the 9/21 party and the check in spot at Tomorrowland DID have bags and starter candy. I can't speak about the other check in spots inside the park though.


Oooh, thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Haley R

Weather is not looking good for our trip starting 10/23. I’m getting a little concerned that it’s showing rain/storms all the way through 10/26 right now. I thought it wasn’t supposed to rain that much in late October but maybe this year is just being weird. I hope the chances of rain go way down. We are used to going the first week of March and have never had rain.


----------



## rastuso

anomamatt said:


> Wow. It’s empty. Pretty amazing.



Everybody went to Universal.  Halloween Horror Nights sold out tonight, which I believe is extremely rare, even with it being a high priced night.

Also, tonight was the highest ticket prices for MNSSHP except for Halloween.  So, Disney and Universal must know something about today.


----------



## MeggyScumEsquire

Haley R said:


> Weather is not looking good for our trip starting 10/23. I’m getting a little concerned that it’s showing rain/storms all the way through 10/26 right now. I thought it wasn’t supposed to rain that much in late October but maybe this year is just being weird. I hope the chances of rain go way down. We are used to going the first week of March and have never had rain.



Your post made me realize that we are now close enough to be checking the forecast! We arrive on the 26th.

We've been often in the summer with torrential rain in the afternoon, but this will be our first fall trip. I think we will take along some ponchos just in case and I'll keep the rain in the back of my mind to avoid feeling surprised about it! It still looks warm to me!

 It looks like a little more rain is currently forecasted for the 25th/26th but I'm seeing ~1mm for the other days, so hopefully it won't be too bad! Our party is on the 28th so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good weather!


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> Weather is not looking good for our trip starting 10/23. I’m getting a little concerned that it’s showing rain/storms all the way through 10/26 right now. I thought it wasn’t supposed to rain that much in late October but maybe this year is just being weird. I hope the chances of rain go way down. We are used to going the first week of March and have never had rain.


It's too far out to predict the weather 10 days from now in Florida.  It project 60% rain every day for my trip and only got rained on 1 day.  Even the two parties I went to were predicting rain and it didn't.  Hang in there and just grab a poncho and carry on.  Nothing you can do to change mother nature


----------



## PPFlight75

MommaBerd said:


> I have to reluctantly say that I hope the variable pricing does have an effect for our party. We are going the 26th, which is a Friday, but it is also the first night of the next price tier. So, I’m hoping many people will decide to opt for the cheaper Thursday party (sorry to all you 10/25 party-goers!). I know, this is a very selfish attitude... I guess what I’m really hoping for is not a repeat of the recent party that was SO crowded.


We attend 10/26 too. I just got my tickets last night bc I had been on the fence due to the crowds. We were originally supposed to attend the 25th but needed to change so I hope being a Friday is not too bad. It’s just me and DH (kids staying home!) so our “to do” list is pretty small.


----------



## MommaBerd

I just went and looked at prices and schedule of the parties. I did not realize that ALL October Fridays are $109! Very interesting...


----------



## disxlovee

Amy11401 said:


> Not good for us if this holds true....we will  be there this Thursday.



Us as well! Still keeping my fingers crossed for low (or at least manageable) crowds and rain early in the day.


----------



## rastuso

MommaBerd said:


> I just went and looked at prices and schedule of the parties. I did not realize that ALL October Fridays are $109! Very interesting...



But yesterday was $116


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> It's too far out to predict the weather 10 days from now in Florida.  It project 60% rain every day for my trip and only got rained on 1 day.  Even the two parties I went to were predicting rain and it didn't.  Hang in there and just grab a poncho and carry on.  Nothing you can do to change mother nature


Thanks for the reassurance. We just haven’t really dealt with rain at Disney.  When we went for a weekend in July we had one afternoon of pouring rain but we happened to be in the Void at DS when it started. I have umbrellas and ponchos on the packing list and just ordered a pair of sandals for my Japan trip that I’ll probably take along with me. I’m okay with rain on the normal days but not during MNSSHP! Lol


----------



## VTHappyGirl

What is the earliest you can get a wristband at City Hall if you are already in the park on a regular ticket.....earlier then 4pm?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Anyone want a party itinerary planned? Having a pretty slow day.


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone want a party itinerary planned? Having a pretty slow day.


Are you just kicking back with your Trader Sam's Tiki mug, relaxing??  Lol.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

rastuso said:


> But yesterday was $116



Think y’all are talking pre and post tax pricing.  Yesterday’s party price was 109 pre-tax, 116 and change with tax.

Last Friday and yesterday were the first two $109 pre tax parties.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sherlockmiles said:


> Are you just kicking back with your Trader Sam's Tiki mug, relaxing??  Lol.



Mug is not in my greedy little hands yet. I'll get it when we visit Brian's sister at Alamo City comic Con Halloween weekend


----------



## MischaOz

Can anyone please advise if fake blood is allowed on costumes?  My daughter wants to go as a ghost bride and put bloody handprints on her dress but now I’m afraid it might be too scary and she won’t be let in?  She’s 6...  thanks!


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Mug is not in my greedy little hands yet. I'll get it when we visit Brian's sister at Alamo City comic Con Halloween weekend


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Alamo City comic Con is going to be pretty Disney this year.  Not that you asked but I feel like talking about it 

There are the Disney voices going:

Mickey mouse
Goofy
Winnie the Pooh/Tigger
Ariel
Jasmine
Belle
Pocahontas
Prince Eric
Aladdin


----------



## mster425

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone want a party itinerary planned? Having a pretty slow
> 
> wrong thread sorry!!!


----------



## sherlockmiles

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Alamo City comic Con is going to be pretty Disney this year.  Not that you asked but I feel like talking about it



Cool.  Have never been to any nor do I know anyone who has.  I look forwrd to pictures. 
Will take this offline so MSNNHP thread doesn't digress.


----------



## sjs314

Haley R said:


> Weather is not looking good for our trip starting 10/23. I’m getting a little concerned that it’s showing rain/storms all the way through 10/26 right now. I thought it wasn’t supposed to rain that much in late October but maybe this year is just being weird. I hope the chances of rain go way down. We are used to going the first week of March and have never had rain.



We arrive October 28 and I haven’t looked at the weather yet that is projected since Florida is so changeable we normally go in November with no rain at all I sure hope this year is not raining when we get there


----------



## bfrosty

Just my perspective on MNSSHP....

Although I'm a big Halloween time fan and what could be better than Halloween at Disney?  Nothing!  I know the more demand the more they can charge, but when it was $35/pp back in the day and it's essentially the same (Parade, Music, Candy, Rides) and much more merchandise to spend money on...I just can't swallow the over $100/pp Disney charges now.

If you only go once to MK or once every 5-10yrs...then I guess it makes sense.

Now, they do have a lot more Halloween/Fall Themed items outside the MNSSHP which is really nice...I'd like to see more MNSSHP merch to buy in the parks outside the event time  

Love this Tshirt from 2012...wish they'd bring it back!!!  Was purchased outside a MNSSHP event...which was great!


----------



## GarrettJD

After reading all the negative experiences about overcrowded parties, I was worried about this year, but we had a great experience at the 10/9 and 10/11 parties. We did two parties only because my wife and I do cosplay as a hobby and it’s the only chance we as adults can wear our Disney costumes to the park. Our priorities for the parties are photos, characters, and the parade and fireworks, along with trick or treating in between.

We were already in the park each day and changed into our costumes about 3:00 pm. Here’s what we were able to get done between 4:00 pm and midnight those days:

10/9
Tinker Bell
Jack/Sally
Rapunzel/Tiana
Cinderella/Elena
Pooh characters minus Eeyore (he was having trouble with his “clown makeup” that day)
Queen of Hearts and Tweedles
Alice/Mad Hatter
Goofy
7 Dwarfs meet
Belle/Gaston
First parade, fireworks, and 12:00 am Hocus Pocus show

10/11
Tinker Bell
Minnie/Daisy
Goofy/Donald
Tiana/Rapunzel
Cinderella/Elena
Ride the carousel and took photos since my wife was dressed as Mary Poppins
Pooh characters (all 4 this time)
Queen of Hearts/Tweedles
Alice/Hatter
Moana
Elvis Stitch
Lotso
Second parade/fireworks/midnight Hocus Pocus show

Both nights we also took a ton of photos and did trick or treating after 9:00 when the lines were nonexistent. The bag of candy we ended up with filled up my entire carry on.

We had a fantastic time both nights. We came in with a good plan and did more than we expected!


----------



## firsttimer4

We are doing the party tonight. But we were in MK on Friday night. We had 5:30 Cinderella’s castle dinner reservation. They gave us bands that said dining reservations. When we walked out it was past 7 and no one said anything to us. One CM actually said “the park is yours!”. We had to show them our bands before they said “have a good night!” Upon leaving the park we were actually able to get headless horseman pics!


----------



## missnic

Is there a projection element to Hallowishes? I cant remember from last year.. we're going tonight and want to see the parade, fireworks and the stage show at some point during the evening. If we can see the fireworks from somewhere other than the hub without missing much, that would be great.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

missnic said:


> Is there a projection element to Hallowishes? I cant remember from last year.. we're going tonight and want to see the parade, fireworks and the stage show at some point during the evening. If we can see the fireworks from somewhere other than the hub without missing much, that would be great.



Not really.  It's mostly just lighting changes and a few ghostly projections here and there (like the ghost you can see in the pic below).  It has no impact on the quality of the viewing experience of the show, in my opinion.

I do still like watching in the Hub for the full framing of the show and 180 degree views at the end, but it's not absolutely required in my opinion.  Other parts of the park provide for good viewing too.


----------



## dachsie

We watched from behind the castle where they were 360 around us


----------



## ksromack

cocofan said:


> Do you have to go through the bypass to get the starter treat bag or do they give you those at the the other 3 places to get bands as well?


I can't speak for all of the lines but we got our party bands in Tomorrowland and received our treat bag AND starter bag right there.


----------



## ksromack

WDWLinda said:


> Hi...is this from the party this past Monday?  I missed the headless horseman before the 11:15 parade and wasn't sure if we arrived too late or if they didn't do it cuz the street was wet.





FoxC63 said:


> *The Headless Horseman Straw Clip $5.99* You’ll find him galloping around at Magic Kingdom Park at Walt Disney World Resort.
> *Locations:* Sleepy Hollow, Storybook Treats, Aloha Isle and at Casey's. You should also be able to mobile order it from Casey's.


Doggone....I forgot about needing this straw clip!



paopiru said:


> Thanks! I hope there are still pumpkin straws at AK on 20th oct!


I was able to get this straw clip....it was at Epcot at the counter service in the America Pavilion!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

I’m here for tonight’s party! Are Jack and Sally still in the town square theater?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Okay update, they’re at town square. Got in line around 4:15. They started at 4:35. The line is moving a lot quicker in here than when they were meeting at the gazeebo


----------



## MelOhioDis

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Okay update, they’re at town square. Got in line around 4:15. They started at 4:35. The line is moving a lot quicker in here than when they were meeting at the gazeebo



Let us know what tine you meet them! We are going this Thursday. That’s number one on our list have fun tonight!


----------



## firsttimer4

MelOhioDis said:


> Let us know what tine you meet them! We are going this Thursday. That’s number one on our list have fun tonight!


We checked at 4:30 and a CM told us the wait was 2.5 hours! We decided to pass! We will check back later. We’re currently in line for Moana who only had a 45 minute wait at 6:09


----------



## Retroecho

I’m seeing wait times of 40 minutes for 7dmt and space. Are these about accurate for party nights?


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Retroecho said:


> I’m seeing wait times of 40 minutes for 7dmt and space. Are these about accurate for party nights?



From my perspective that's roughly normal for this time of night, more or less.  Space has had higher wait times this year given the special party overlay (which is kind of a dud for most people but people still want to see it).  7DMT kind of always has 30-50 minutes posted, dipping late in the event.  Hard to be precise since things can vary on any given night though.  

The good thing about the parties is that with no FPs, the standby lines move at a reasonable clip....so it 'feels' better than a normal park day standby line (to me at least).


----------



## Rich M

What a gorgeous night tonight to be at the party.  Hope everyone has a great time.  Our party is on Tuesday and we can't wait.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> What a gorgeous night tonight to be at the party.  Hope everyone has a great time.  Our party is on Tuesday and we can't wait.



Hope you're going to watch the fireworks tonight from Poly.


----------



## Rich M

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Hope you're going to watch the fireworks tonight from Poly.



If I can manage to stay awake I plan to go out and watch them.  10:15 I believe.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Rich M said:


> If I can manage to stay awake I plan to go out and watch them.  10:15 I believe.



It’s worth staying awake, in my opinion.  Perfect view from the Poly.  

Good luck.


----------



## Lsdolphin

I am curious how the crowd tonite compares with crowd from Friday night


----------



## Lsdolphin

GADisneyDad14 said:


> It’s worth staying awake, in my opinion.  Perfect view from the Poly.
> 
> Good luck.




Oh my gosh I think Halloween fireworks are best fireworks show ever


----------



## Rich M

Took GADisneyDad14 advice and watched the Fireworks.  What a great location.  Glad I stayed up.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Watched the fireworks tonight from the California grill at the Contemporar. Wow! So amazing! Best part of my trip so far. I have some video but am having a hard time getting it to upload. Will try later. Hope everyone had fun who was there tonight!


----------



## anomamatt

Lsdolphin said:


> I am curious how the crowd tonite compares with crowd from Friday night



I went to both. Tonight was more crowded. I had a very different touring style (Friday was solo, tonight was with wife and kids). But treat lines were more crowded. The same Rides done at approx same times were more crowded.  

That said...  I didn’t think tonight was bad or too crowded at all. But I thought Friday was empty for a mnsshp in October.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Great night! I noticed a bit more crowds than the 10/2 party I attended. But they didn’t affect me much.



MelOhioDis said:


> Let us know what tine you meet them! We are going this Thursday. That’s number one on our list have fun tonight!


Hi! I met them before 6. Around 545. It was much faster than when I met them at the gazeebo. And the new room is lovely. I’ll update with photos when I’m back in the room.



Retroecho said:


> I’m seeing wait times of 40 minutes for 7dmt and space. Are these about accurate for party nights?


I waited for HM. Sign said 35, I waited about 15. SM said 35, I waited about 25. We ran to SM again after the last parade and waited not even 10 mins.

My favorite part of the night was Carlotta. So entertaining! We saw the 1015 fireworks, 1045 HP show (really really great up close spot!) and the 1115 parade. We somehow got a castle curb spot despite being so far up for the HP show.

We also got a TON of candy. 


Also as a disclaimer, YMMV. I’m 24 years old and traveling tonight with my 25 year old friend. Small small group without kiddos. It definitely affects how we view crowds.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Also sorry to double post, but they had out a slightly different style HP mug tonight. Different from the sold out cauldron one. I picked up 2, I can post pics if anyone likes


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Also sorry to double post, but they had out a slightly different style HP mug tonight. Different from the sold out cauldron one. I picked up 2, I can post pics if anyone likes



Oooh I'd like to see! Can't believe how short the Jack and Sally queue was for you, makes me want to try it!


----------



## sheila14

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Oooh I'd like to see! Can't believe how short the Jack and Sally queue was for you, makes me want to try it!


It makes you wonder if more than one room is in use for Jack n Sally???


----------



## Lsdolphin

anomamatt said:


> I went to both. Tonight was more crowded. I had a very different touring style (Friday was solo, tonight was with wife and kids). But treat lines were more crowded. The same Rides done at approx same times were more crowded.
> 
> That said...  I didn’t think tonight was bad or too crowded at all. But I thought Friday was empty for a mnsshp in October.




Thank you for posting...looks like maybe the higher pricing for Friday night parties may account for the lower crowds.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

sheila14 said:


> It makes you wonder if more than one room is in use for Jack n Sally???


I believe you've cracked the code Sherlock! I'm willing to wait but the 3+ hour reports have been putting me off. Our party isn't until the 25th so I'm going to keep an eye on what people are reporting.


----------



## margot31

Is there a section for those who have a wheelchair like other parades?  How fast do those fill up.  While I know the first parade is very busy on main street due to all the young kids (which this time we are apart of that group this time) but want to make sure the newer person who is in a wheelchair has a good view too.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Oooh I'd like to see! Can't believe how short the Jack and Sally queue was for you, makes me want to try it!


 
It’s cute! It was 16.99, and there were about 6 or 7 on the shelf when I saw them.

It’s so much more pleasant waiting for Jack and Sally indoors. It wasn’t bad at all!



sheila14 said:


> It makes you wonder if more than one room is in use for Jack n Sally???


Oh, definitely! They take you into a cool room first, and then you go into a room. 2, for sure. Also, they take less breaks because they are indoors and much cooler.


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheDisneyNurse said:


> View attachment 358534
> It’s cute! It was 16.99, and there were about 6 or 7 on the shelf when I saw them.



This is SO cute.  I love the castle in the design.


----------



## Sakigt

Trip report! Friday 10/12 Mom and dad were Moana and Maui. Kiddos were Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps

Entered right around 3:50. Attempted to get Sorceror Card and Popcorn Bucket but we’re denied despite bracelets. No worries. Hit the bypass which impressed my group.

Barnstormer FP, HM FP and SM FP which was amazing because our 3.5 year old was tall enough to ride! He loved it. 

Got in line for Elvis stitch at 6:05 and were about 20 people back. We left at 6:45. Muenster burger was orderable on the app so we ate that. Around 7:30 we rode Buzz with a posted wait of 5 minutes and it was right around that long. Half the group rode Tomorrowland Speedway while I took the youngest to meet Lotso and Sully and Mike at the Dance party. Poor kid is used to hugging the characters so the dance parties always confuse him.

After the speedway I was going to ride Space with my brother but the wait jumped to 45 minutes so we bailed. We hit the teacups with the kids (6 and 3.5) with a posted 5 minute wait and spun the thing so hard we couldn’t get out of the teacup. My kids fell out

At this point it was 8:45 so we went to line up for the parade and everywhere was packed  There were giant holes that people were saving so the only place we could find was at a walkway that would close as the parade was coming up. Definitely the worst part of the night as, of course as it got closer to showtime late comers would stand in the walkway blocking us. The CM would tell them to move back and they would but come right back. In the end we tossed the kids in front of us and they got a good view. I guess lining up 45 minutes prior isn’t enough these days.

After we hit up Moana which was a 20 minute wait. She was hilarious. As we’re all the other Moana’s and Maui’s waiting to meet her. It was funny to compare costumes.

At this point we were near firework time so we walked up the the walkways in front of the baby center. Good stuff.

Next up we did Pirates. At this point everyone was getting tired but we kept moving. Pirates was a posted 5 minute wait. In the Q there was a pirate harassing people so we threw the kids at him to see what would happen and they pretty much just ran away. The pirate on the bridge in the ride was exhausted and was just asking if there were any pirates on board and not responding to anyone’s answers ‍

I bailed on the popcorn Oogie Boogie bucket and got two light up Mickey treat or treat buckets for the kids instead because it’s cool

Finally got the Orange Bird card

Everyone wanted to leave but I had one more mission. We waited at the corner right outside the candy shop and saw the headless
Horseman again. Wide open spaces. If your kids can stay up that last just skip the first parade. Completely better experience. A few minutes later you could hear the Zootopia music down Main Street so we peeked  and sure enough Nick was closer to the castle and Judy was closer to us gathering kids for a parade. Since our kiddos were dressed up like them we sent them to go join the parade and instead Judy Hopps grabbed them both and they helped her lead the parade instead. My brother decided to
Follow and instragram video it which was good because once Judy Hopps let go my youngest attacked Nick Wilde with huggs  

Great party! There’s definitely an advantage if you can stay up late.


----------



## MommaBerd

Sakigt said:


> Trip report! Friday 10/12 Mom and dad were Moana and Maui. Kiddos were Nick Wilde and Judy Hopps
> 
> Entered right around 3:50. Attempted to get Sorceror Card and Popcorn Bucket but we’re denied despite bracelets. No worries. Hit the bypass which impressed my group.
> 
> Barnstormer FP, HM FP and SM FP which was amazing because our 3.5 year old was tall enough to ride! He loved it.
> 
> Got in line for Elvis stitch at 6:05 and were about 20 people back. We left at 6:45. Muenster burger was orderable on the app so we ate that. Around 7:30 we rode Buzz with a posted wait of 5 minutes and it was right around that long. Half the group rode Tomorrowland Speedway while I took the youngest to meet Lotso and Sully and Mike at the Dance party. Poor kid is used to hugging the characters so the dance parties always confuse him.
> 
> After the speedway I was going to ride Space with my brother but the wait jumped to 45 minutes so we bailed. We hit the teacups with the kids (6 and 3.5) with a posted 5 minute wait and spun the thing so hard we couldn’t get out of the teacup. My kids fell out
> 
> At this point it was 8:45 so we went to line up for the parade and everywhere was packed  There were giant holes that people were saving so the only place we could find was at a walkway that would close as the parade was coming up. Definitely the worst part of the night as, of course as it got closer to showtime late comers would stand in the walkway blocking us. The CM would tell them to move back and they would but come right back. In the end we tossed the kids in front of us and they got a good view. I guess lining up 45 minutes prior isn’t enough these days.
> 
> After we hit up Moana which was a 20 minute wait. She was hilarious. As we’re all the other Moana’s and Maui’s waiting to meet her. It was funny to compare costumes.
> 
> At this point we were near firework time so we walked up the the walkways in front of the baby center. Good stuff.
> 
> Next up we did Pirates. At this point everyone was getting tired but we kept moving. Pirates was a posted 5 minute wait. In the Q there was a pirate harassing people so we threw the kids at him to see what would happen and they pretty much just ran away. The pirate on the bridge in the ride was exhausted and was just asking if there were any pirates on board and not responding to anyone’s answers ‍
> 
> I bailed on the popcorn Oogie Boogie bucket and got two light up Mickey treat or treat buckets for the kids instead because it’s cool
> 
> Finally got the Orange Bird card
> 
> Everyone wanted to leave but I had one more mission. We waited at the corner right outside the candy shop and saw the headless
> Horseman again. Wide open spaces. If your kids can stay up that last just skip the first parade. Completely better experience. A few minutes later you could hear the Zootopia music down Main Street so we peeked  and sure enough Nick was closer to the castle and Judy was closer to us gathering kids for a parade. Since our kiddos were dressed up like them we sent them to go join the parade and instead Judy Hopps grabbed them both and they helped her lead the parade instead. My brother decided to
> Follow and instragram video it which was good because once Judy Hopps let go my youngest attacked Nick Wilde with huggs
> 
> Great party! There’s definitely an advantage if you can stay up late.



Sounds like some great memories were made!


----------



## dachsie

TheDisneyNurse said:


> View attachment 358534
> It’s cute! It was 16.99, and there were about 6 or 7 on the shelf when I saw them.
> 
> It’s so much more pleasant waiting for Jack and Sally indoors. It wasn’t bad at all!
> 
> 
> Oh, definitely! They take you into a cool room first, and then you go into a room. 2, for sure. Also, they take less breaks because they are indoors and much cooler.


I actually like this mug better - I would have gotten one of these


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Some party pics! 

The bypass. Not a long wait at all for photos
 

The new J&S meeting area. Much better lighting here!


Probably my favorite photopass photo

 

Honestly I think I enjoyed the ghosts a little too much. I was loving it!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Some party pics!
> 
> The bypass. Not a long wait at all for photos
> View attachment 358603
> 
> The new J&S meeting area. Much better lighting here!
> View attachment 358602
> 
> Probably my favorite photopass photo
> 
> View attachment 358605
> 
> Honestly I think I enjoyed the ghosts a little too much. I was loving it!
> View attachment 358604


I love your tank top!


----------



## sherlockmiles

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Some party pics!
> 
> The bypass. Not a long wait at all for photos
> View attachment 358603
> 
> The new J&S meeting area. Much better lighting here!
> View attachment 358602
> 
> Probably my favorite photopass photo
> 
> View attachment 358605
> 
> Honestly I think I enjoyed the ghosts a little too much. I was loving it!
> View attachment 358604



OMG you guys looks great.  Fantastic photos.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

OldSchoolReasons said:


> I love your tank top!





sherlockmiles said:


> OMG you guys looks great.  Fantastic photos.  Thank you for sharing.


Thanks!! I would wear my candy corn ears every day if I could


----------



## Haley R

TheDisneyNurse said:


> View attachment 358534
> It’s cute! It was 16.99, and there were about 6 or 7 on the shelf when I saw them.
> 
> It’s so much more pleasant waiting for Jack and Sally indoors. It wasn’t bad at all!
> 
> 
> Oh, definitely! They take you into a cool room first, and then you go into a room. 2, for sure. Also, they take less breaks because they are indoors and much cooler.


I actually really like that mug! I would totally buy one if they still have them when we go.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Sounds like we need to give some credit to Disney for the new Jack & Sally location.  Seems like a big upgrade and nice looking set, no?


----------



## paopiru

TheDisneyNurse said:


> Some party pics!
> 
> The bypass. Not a long wait at all for photos
> View attachment 358603
> 
> The new J&S meeting area. Much better lighting here!
> View attachment 358602
> 
> Probably my favorite photopass photo
> 
> View attachment 358605
> 
> Honestly I think I enjoyed the ghosts a little too much. I was loving it!
> View attachment 358604



You looked great girls! Where did you buy the light pumpkin necklaces?


----------



## B. Shoe

Haley R said:


> Weather is not looking good for our trip starting 10/23. I’m getting a little concerned that it’s showing rain/storms all the way through 10/26 right now. I thought it wasn’t supposed to rain that much in late October but maybe this year is just being weird. I hope the chances of rain go way down. We are used to going the first week of March and have never had rain.



We arrive on 10/21, with our MNSSHP on 10/25. The forecast keeps changing for each day, every day. We're hopeful for the best, but we'll have a blast, either way!


----------



## Haley R

B. Shoe said:


> We arrive on 10/21, with our MNSSHP on 10/25. The forecast keeps changing for each day, every day. We're hopeful for the best, but we'll have a blast, either way!


We'll be at that party, too! You might see us!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

We'll also be at the 10/25 party!


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> We'll also be at the 10/25 party!





B. Shoe said:


> We arrive on 10/21, with our MNSSHP on 10/25. The forecast keeps changing for each day, every day. We're hopeful for the best, but we'll have a blast, either way!


Either of you doing the dessert party?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> Either of you doing the dessert party?



We aren't. Our friends are though who will be on their honeymoon!


----------



## Haley R

Is the apple stein sold out at AK? For some reason I thought I read that somewhere and we really want one of them.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> We aren't. Our friends are though who will be on their honeymoon!


Oh that's fun! It will be my 25th birthday right after we get home from the trip (like 3 days later) so I'm celebrating during the trip!


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> Oh that's fun! It will be my 25th birthday right after we get home from the trip (like 3 days later) so I'm celebrating during the trip!



Ooo awesome! Perfect way to celebrate!


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> Ooo awesome! Perfect way to celebrate!


I think so! We've gone for our honeymoon and first two anniversaries so this will be different.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

B. Shoe said:


> We arrive on 10/21, with our MNSSHP on 10/25. The forecast keeps changing for each day, every day. We're hopeful for the best, but we'll have a blast, either way!






Haley R said:


> We'll be at that party, too! You might see us!





lvcourtneyy said:


> We'll also be at the 10/25 party!



I'm also at this party! Keep an eye out for Ariel and Sid from Toy Story...


----------



## abnihon

1lilspark said:


> Preludes



No luck getting straw clip on the Dream.  They only sold Spiderman.
Did have plenty of Oogie Boogie buckets and resort mugs!


----------



## Dean1953

OldSchoolReasons said:


> I'm also at this party! Keep an eye out for Ariel and Sid from Toy Story...


So will I.  I’ve been growing this knarly beard since August for my pirate costume.  I’ll trim the beard Monday or Tuesday and replace the Avatar with me in costume so I can be recognized at the two Parties (25th and 28th) that I’ll attend and the People that I’ll be meeting at two to go in with me (as a DVC blue card member) can recognize me.  I still have a few spaces on the 28th, if anyone is interested in entering at 2.


----------



## Cluelyss

Someone please remind me - between 2 and 4, the DVC party entrance is the farthest right? We will likely arrive around 3:30 and want to get right in, so making sure I head to the right place since they’ll be lines formed for the 4:00 entry. Thank you!!


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Anyone want a party itinerary planned? Having a pretty slow day.


If you still want to critique I just posted mine in the itinerary thread


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Cluelyss said:


> If you still want to critique I just posted mine in the itinerary thread



I will when I get home! I hate typing out a lot of words on my phone keyboard (dunno where it gets it's auto correct from). If I forget please send me reminder


----------



## Cluelyss

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will when I get home! I hate typing out a lot of words on my phone keyboard (dunno where it gets it's auto correct from). If I forget please send me reminder


Thank you


----------



## Linesrc

Arriving in Disney Friday with my girlfriend and her 4 year old, we are going to the party Sunday and I CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## kristenrice

I just got caught up...

We are going on to the 10/23 party.  My girls (13 and 15) weren't going to dress up, but then my older daughter decided to put together a costume and she is going to be Hercules!  She did a pretty good job with throwing together a tank top, skirt, belt and head band and then topped it off with a blue hoodie that doubles as her cape.  She got it all from the thrift store, except the skirt.  For that, she bought the fabric and a pattern and sweet-talked her grandmother into making it for her. She even went to the craft store and bought some leather and snaps and made herself some wrist cuffs.  DD13 wasn't quite as creative.  She bought an olive-green short utility suit, camouflage bandana and face paint and said she is going as "GI Jane".  I'm the least creative....I have a glow-in-the dark Mickey skeleton t-shirt from Target...that's my costume


----------



## Haley R

kristenrice said:


> I just got caught up...
> 
> We are going on to the 10/23 party.  My girls (13 and 15) weren't going to dress up, but then my older daughter decided to put together a costume and she is going to be Hercules!  She did a pretty good job with throwing together a tank top, skirt, belt and head band and then topped it off with a blue hoodie that doubles as her cape.  She got it all from the thrift store, except the skirt.  For that, she bought the fabric and a pattern and sweet-talked her grandmother into making it for her. She even went to the craft store and bought some leather and snaps and made herself some wrist cuffs.  DD13 wasn't quite as creative.  She bought an olive-green short utility suit, camouflage bandana and face paint and said she is going as "GI Jane".  I'm the least creative....I have a glow-in-the dark Mickey skeleton t-shirt from Target...that's my costume


I’m going as Miguel from coco so you might see me there that night!


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I will when I get home! I hate typing out a lot of words on my phone keyboard (dunno where it gets it's auto correct from). If I forget please send me reminder


I just updated both of mine on the itinerary thread if you want to look them over lol


----------



## FoxC63

*UPDATE - Merchandise*

These are the new coffee mugs being sold


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We are leaving Thursday and will be at the Friday night party. I am so ready!


----------



## Rich M

Finally our party night.  We are excited.  We went to breakfast this morning at Crystal Palace and was happy to see there was still tickets for tonight.  Hoping for the best and planning for the worst.  Weather has been so hot today but Humidity has gone down now and looks like tonights weather will be great.  We will have a great time regardless.


----------



## kc10family

This is our FIRST MNSSHP!!! I am so excited and very unprepared. DH just decided we would all go and we have tickets for 10/21.  My 15 y/o DD is concerned that she is not dressing up Disney. In fact, none of us are dressing up Disney. Does that matter? We just want to dress up and have fun. DH and I have traditional German costumes, other teen DD is doing some 70’s outfit, youngest teen is doing steampunk. Do people dress up in stuff other than Disney?


----------



## Linesrc

kc10family said:


> This is our FIRST MNSSHP!!! I am so excited and very unprepared. DH just decided we would all go and we have tickets for 10/21.  My 15 y/o DD is concerned that she is not dressing up Disney. In fact, none of us are dressing up Disney. Does that matter? We just want to dress up and have fun. DH and I have traditional German costumes, other teen DD is doing some 70’s outfit, youngest teen is doing steampunk. Do people dress up in stuff other than Disney?



See you there!  Never been either but we are dressing up as the incredibles (my GFs 4 year old daughters idea) I would assume most kids dress up since there is trick or treating but im not sure on that


----------



## Mikey15

kc10family said:


> This is our FIRST MNSSHP!!! I am so excited and very unprepared. DH just decided we would all go and we have tickets for 10/21.  My 15 y/o DD is concerned that she is not dressing up Disney. In fact, none of us are dressing up Disney. Does that matter? We just want to dress up and have fun. DH and I have traditional German costumes, other teen DD is doing some 70’s outfit, youngest teen is doing steampunk. Do people dress up in stuff other than Disney?



Don't worry.

People dress up as anything and everything.  You'll see Marios and Luigis.  You'll see kids in costumes from their favorite non-Disney IP.  You'll see generic vampires and witches.  You'll see people not dressed up at all, or maybe couples in a Jack t-shirt and a Sally t-shirt.  Everyone does their own thing and everyone's just there to have a good time.  Good CMs may interact with you based on your costume, but it's far from mandatory and far from necessary to dress Disney


----------



## 1GoldenSun

I'm at Disney now and I think I want to go to the party tonight. Will I have to go to the transportation and ticketing center to buy my ticket? I know I could have bought it in the park while I was there earlier, but I wasn't sure yet if I wanted to go. If I showed up at the park around 5:30 or so would they let me in that late with my AP so I can buy the party ticket in the park? I don't know if there's some point at which they stop letting non-party-goers in.


----------



## kayteekt

Does anyone know if you're able to pick up the Allergy treat bag after the party is over, specifically after the last HP show. So it would probably be closer to 12:30am? I'd prefer to grab on the way out rather than on the way in and I don't think we'll be near the one in Liberty Sq during the party (but will do if I have to).


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haley R said:


> I just updated both of mine on the itinerary thread if you want to look them over lol



What number post are your itineraries? I can't find them.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> What number post are your itineraries? I can't find them.


I’m not sure. I always just go to post #1 and find my name lol. I’m going to the 10/23 and 10/25 parties


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haley R said:


> I’m not sure. I always just go to post #1 and find my name lol. I’m going to the 10/23 and 10/25 parties



Oh the first post, I'm stupid. Haha I'll go check there.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh the first post, I'm stupid. Haha I'll go check there.


Haha no you’re not stupid. We all need help every once in awhile.


----------



## Cowgirl_Jessie

paopiru said:


> You looked great girls! Where did you buy the light pumpkin necklaces?




We saw them several places in the parks and Disney Springs as well.


----------



## Cjtigger

How have the crowds been?  We can handle heat or crowds but not both.....


----------



## dachsie

kc10family said:


> This is our FIRST MNSSHP!!! I am so excited and very unprepared. DH just decided we would all go and we have tickets for 10/21.  My 15 y/o DD is concerned that she is not dressing up Disney. In fact, none of us are dressing up Disney. Does that matter? We just want to dress up and have fun. DH and I have traditional German costumes, other teen DD is doing some 70’s outfit, youngest teen is doing steampunk. Do people dress up in stuff other than Disney?


You will be fine.  My nephew and his wife went as the Joker and Harley Quinn


----------



## paopiru

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Oh the first post, I'm stupid. Haha I'll go check there.



Mine is also updated in the main thread. Going 25th oct.too. I thought FoxC was.going to check them next.week but if you can give your comments that will be great. Thanks!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

paopiru said:


> Mine is also updated in the main thread. Going 25th oct.too. I thought FoxC was.going to check them next.week but if you can give your comments that will be great. Thanks!



I'll look after work today


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

paopiru said:


> Mine is also updated in the main thread. Going 25th oct.too. I thought FoxC was.going to check them next.week but if you can give your comments that will be great. Thanks!



I'll be there on the 25th too! We'll be the ones walking around in circles because I'm unsuccessfully trying to come up with a plan without seeming like I have my travel party on an itenirary  We are taking my in laws who like to fly by the seat of their pants


----------



## kayteekt

Hades Nachos...they're available only starting at 6pm (on party nights) right?


----------



## ninafeliz

I just posted a list of what I would like to accomplish over on the itineraries thread (is that what it's called?  The thread that is under doing the happy dance subfolder in TPAS).  I don't know if that was appropriate or not?  I am just looking for advice on what order to try to do things, and if I have a reasonable list or if it is too ambitious.  If anyone has any spare time  I would appreciate if you took a look and gave your advice .  I can't get so specific as what minutes we'll do things, I'm thinking more of what order to do things, and how to fit them in best around the parade, fireworks, and hocus pocus as well as which of those times would work best.


----------



## HelenParr

Apologies if this has been covered -- I looked, but the thread is long (as you all know).

How can I transfer a MNSSHP ticket?  One of our group needs to cancel trip.  I have the printed bar code from WDW as proof of purchase (I assume there are not hard cards anymore...I did not get any), and I had already linked party ticket to the person who no longer can attend -- she is on my MDE friends/family list. TIA!!


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Quick question.... we are planning on just using the hard party tickets for entry on the 25th. My in laws aren't set up on MDE and won't have Magic Bands. I purchased the tickets through my MDE with my credit card (so technically one of my old Magic Bands would work, but don't feel like explaining the mess that is MDE to them). 

So can we literally just walk up to the gate and scan our hard party tickets (the ones you get in the mail) at the touch points? Or do I have to do something special beforehand? 

Seems obvious, but I've only used Magic Bands for party entry since Magic Bands were introduced.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Quick question.... we are planning on just using the hard party tickets for entry on the 25th. My in laws aren't set up on MDE and won't have Magic Bands. I purchased the tickets through my MDE with my credit card (so technically one of my old Magic Bands would work, but don't feel like explaining the mess that is MDE to them).
> 
> So can we literally just walk up to the gate and scan our hard party tickets (the ones you get in the mail) at the touch points? Or do I have to do something special beforehand?
> 
> Seems obvious, but I've only used Magic Bands for party entry since Magic Bands were introduced.



Given what you describe, just need the hard cards in your circumstance.  Nothing more to do.


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

I went last night (Tuesday) for the first time and it was really fun. I’m staggered at how much there was to do though - we missed both parades and all the Hocus Pocus shows, as my sister was focused on rides (which were very low). However, our expectations were low so we still loved it.

We saw the fireworks from the bridge next to Tom Sawyer’s Island, beside Big Thunder. Someone on here, @Best Aunt maybe, suggested somewhere in this area and I would definitely go there again. The lower fireworks at the side of the castle were obscured a bit by trees, but we had a stunning view of the high ones, and it was a fantastic experience. 

We met the Pooh characters. I think I knew but forgot this, but they shut the queue early, about 11pm, sometimes earlier, because the Pooh characters leave exactly at midnight. So at 11:12pm, the queue was already closed and I nearly cried, but a CM came up to me as we were leaving and said that they were operating a stand-by queue. I could join it, and there was no guarantee that I would meet the characters, but if they got through everyone in the queue before midnight then I could get in. So I waited and sent my family off to do rides, and we got to see them at 11:45pm. I had the most amazing experience with Tigger (I was dressed up as Tigger) and it was the perfect end to the night.

We mostly managed to avoid the crowds, but we also didn’t wait in a line of more than 10 mins, except for Tigger. We got a couple of party photos but that wasn’t really a priority for us. 

Does anyone with more experience know how busy the party was last night? I didn’t think it was awful, so I want to know whether it was a quiet night. My husband isn’t good in crowds and he struggled, so if it was a light night then we may try to return our tickets for Halloween night.


----------



## Retroecho

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I went last night (Tuesday) for the first time and it was really fun. I’m staggered at how much there was to do though - we missed both parades and all the Hocus Pocus shows, as my sister was focused on rides (which were very low). However, our expectations were low so we still loved it.
> 
> We saw the fireworks from the bridge next to Tom Sawyer’s Island, beside Big Thunder. Someone on here, @Best Aunt maybe, suggested somewhere in this area and I would definitely go there again. The lower fireworks at the side of the castle were obscured a bit by trees, but we had a stunning view of the high ones, and it was a fantastic experience.
> 
> We met the Pooh characters. I think I knew but forgot this, but they shut the queue early, about 11pm, sometimes earlier, because the Pooh characters leave exactly at midnight. So at 11:12pm, the queue was already closed and I nearly cried, but a CM came up to me as we were leaving and said that they were operating a stand-by queue. I could join it, and there was no guarantee that I would meet the characters, but if they got through everyone in the queue before midnight then I could get in. So I waited and sent my family off to do rides, and we got to see them at 11:45pm. I had the most amazing experience with Tigger (I was dressed up as Tigger) and it was the perfect end to the night.
> 
> We mostly managed to avoid the crowds, but we also didn’t wait in a line of more than 10 mins, except for Tigger. We got a couple of party photos but that wasn’t really a priority for us.
> 
> Does anyone with more experience know how busy the party was last night? I didn’t think it was awful, so I want to know whether it was a quiet night. My husband isn’t good in crowds and he struggled, so if it was a light night then we may try to return our tickets for Halloween night.


I’m so happy to hear you had a great experience. We’ve been twice in the past and just simply adore it and have tickets for oct 30th. I know it’s going to be nuts but I feel like if I keep my expectations reigned in we will have an amazing time.


----------



## ejcraft

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Quick question.... we are planning on just using the hard party tickets for entry on the 25th. My in laws aren't set up on MDE and won't have Magic Bands. I purchased the tickets through my MDE with my credit card (so technically one of my old Magic Bands would work, but don't feel like explaining the mess that is MDE to them).
> 
> So can we literally just walk up to the gate and scan our hard party tickets (the ones you get in the mail) at the touch points? Or do I have to do something special beforehand?
> 
> Seems obvious, but I've only used Magic Bands for party entry since Magic Bands were introduced.


 yes, that is what my daughter and I did, back in early September, as we bought Military tickets and those can only be bought day of, so we just scanned the hard ticket and in we went.


----------



## dachsie

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I went last night (Tuesday) for the first time and it was really fun. I’m staggered at how much there was to do though - we missed both parades and all the Hocus Pocus shows, as my sister was focused on rides (which were very low). However, our expectations were low so we still loved it.
> 
> We saw the fireworks from the bridge next to Tom Sawyer’s Island, beside Big Thunder. Someone on here, @Best Aunt maybe, suggested somewhere in this area and I would definitely go there again. The lower fireworks at the side of the castle were obscured a bit by trees, but we had a stunning view of the high ones, and it was a fantastic experience.
> 
> We met the Pooh characters. I think I knew but forgot this, but they shut the queue early, about 11pm, sometimes earlier, because the Pooh characters leave exactly at midnight. So at 11:12pm, the queue was already closed and I nearly cried, but a CM came up to me as we were leaving and said that they were operating a stand-by queue. I could join it, and there was no guarantee that I would meet the characters, but if they got through everyone in the queue before midnight then I could get in. So I waited and sent my family off to do rides, and we got to see them at 11:45pm. I had the most amazing experience with Tigger (I was dressed up as Tigger) and it was the perfect end to the night.
> 
> We mostly managed to avoid the crowds, but we also didn’t wait in a line of more than 10 mins, except for Tigger. We got a couple of party photos but that wasn’t really a priority for us.
> 
> Does anyone with more experience know how busy the party was last night? I didn’t think it was awful, so I want to know whether it was a quiet night. My husband isn’t good in crowds and he struggled, so if it was a light night then we may try to return our tickets for Halloween night.


I don't know if you realize this, but the tickets are non-refundable.  Halloween is sold out so you may can transfer them to other people but you cant get your money back from Disney


----------



## Tigger in a kilt

dachsie said:


> I don't know if you realize this, but the tickets are non-refundable.  Halloween is sold out so you may can transfer them to other people but you cant get your money back from Disney



I do, unfortunately. I can still ask, but you’re right that I worded it poorly - I should have said “dispose of the tickets” rather than “return them”.


----------



## Rich M

We went last night to the party and it was great.  It didn't seem very crowded to us.  We might have missed a lot also but that was ok to us.  Here is a list of what we did:

Laugh Factory
Mine Coaster - FP+
Mickey 3D show
Haunted Mansion - FP+
Dinner at Liberty Tree - 5:45
After Dinner it was 6:45 so perfect timing for the start of the party
Treat Station - Laugh Factory - Empty
Treat Station - CoP - Packed
Queen of Hearts and Tweedles - 30 Min wait
Goofy - 10 min wait
Treat Station - medium wait
Treat Station - Pinocchio - Little Wait
Treat Station - Mickey 3D Show - Long Que area
Treat Station - Restaurant - long que
Magic Shots at Haunted Mansion - no wait
Found a spot for parade in Frontier Land.  Sat on a bench next to the DVC Kiosk and stood on the bench when it started. - 8:45
After parade went and got more magic shots at Haunted Mansion area - no wait
Slow walked back to Tomorrowland and to front of Castle by 10:05 and got a spot right in front of castle.
Amazing Firework show 
People Mover - no wait
Treat Station - CoP - no wait
Space Mountain - said 25 wait - on in 10 
Tea Cups - 5 min wait
hit a couple more treat stations where they filled our bags to the rim with no wait
Hocus Pocus show - midnight.

We had a lot of fun and even considered buying tickets to Fridays but I have gotten sick now and was not able to do much at the parks today because of it.


----------



## Rich M

Here is my sister and friend as two of the Sanderson Sisters


----------



## sherlockmiles

Rich M said:


> Here is my sister and friend as two of the Sanderson Sisters


very nice!!


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> We'll be at that party, too! You might see us!


My sister and her family along with my step mom will be away the Oct 25th party too...... wow, that's a lot of Disers!  My sister's clan will be 7 people and she will be ining up for J&S first thing. 



HelenParr said:


> Apologies if this has been covered -- I looked, but the thread is long (as you all know).
> 
> How can I transfer a MNSSHP ticket?  One of our group needs to cancel trip.  I have the printed bar code from WDW as proof of purchase (I assume there are not hard cards anymore...I did not get any), and I had already linked party ticket to the person who no longer can attend -- she is on my MDE friends/family list. TIA!!


I didn't realize you couldn't reassign a party ticket.   I've never tried, though.


----------



## FLkid

Glad to see someone enjoyed a Tuesday night party. All these threads about having horrible crowd experiences at the parties this year has had me second guessing our party next Tuesday. We went last year and the year before, Always on a Tuesday. We never felt it was over crowded or anything other than the norm, But we also don’t meet characters or ride more than 3 or 4 rides. We always watch fireworks from Gaston’s and watch the second parade from Frontierland. 


I expect this party to be crowded as it is close to Halloween but it is what it is. We didn’t think we would even get to go to a party this year so we will make the most of it.


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> My sister and her family along with my step mom will be away the Oct 25th party too...... wow, that's a lot of Disers!  My sister's clan will be 7 people and she will be ining up for J&S first thing.
> 
> 
> I didn't realize you couldn't reassign a party ticket.   I've never tried, though.


We are joining @Dean1953 in jack and Sally’s line so they may see us. Looks like a lot of people going to that party! I’m seeing rain for both our parties so I hope that changes. I’m not sure what we do if we booked the dessert party and it rains.


----------



## Haley R

FLkid said:


> Glad to see someone enjoyed a Tuesday night party. All these threads about having horrible crowd experiences at the parties this year has had me second guessing our party next Tuesday. We went last year and the year before, Always on a Tuesday. We never felt it was over crowded or anything other than the norm, But we also don’t meet characters or ride more than 3 or 4 rides. We always watch fireworks from Gaston’s and watch the second parade from Frontierland.
> 
> 
> I expect this party to be crowded as it is close to Halloween but it is what it is. We didn’t think we would even get to go to a party this year so we will make the most of it.


We’ll be right there with you lol.


----------



## Henlady

For the 25th accuweather is showing heavy downpours for the evening with .74 inch of rain then overnight another .33 inch.  Hopefully that changes but we’ll be packing rain gear just in case.


----------



## mesaboy2

Henlady said:


> For the 25th accuweather is showing heavy downpours for the evening with .74 inch of rain then overnight another .33 inch.  Hopefully that changes but we’ll be packing rain gear just in case.



Pack for any eventuality, but a forecast 8 days away is completely worthless.  Especially one predicting rain to hundredths of an inch.


----------



## Haley R

Henlady said:


> For the 25th accuweather is showing heavy downpours for the evening with .74 inch of rain then overnight another .33 inch.  Hopefully that changes but we’ll be packing rain gear just in case.


Yeah we have the dessert party so I’m really hoping it doesn’t rain. It would be such a waste of money. I’ll wait until it gets closer before I panic


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

kayteekt said:


> Hades Nachos...they're available only starting at 6pm (on party nights) right?



Yep that's right and you can mobile order them too I believe


----------



## PolyRob

Does getting in line at 3pm for Jack and Sally given the new location and earlier meet time seem adequate to be done around 5pm? I am trying to see if I can fit in an ADR after meeting them and then hop in line for Stitch before the party actually starts at 7pm.


----------



## Cluelyss

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Yep that's right and you can mobile order them too I believe


Sure can!


----------



## Cluelyss

HelenParr said:


> Apologies if this has been covered -- I looked, but the thread is long (as you all know).
> 
> How can I transfer a MNSSHP ticket?  One of our group needs to cancel trip.  I have the printed bar code from WDW as proof of purchase (I assume there are not hard cards anymore...I did not get any), and I had already linked party ticket to the person who no longer can attend -- she is on my MDE friends/family list. TIA!!


My understanding is that once the ticket has been linked in MDE, it can only be reassigned to someone else on your friends and family list. It cannot be “unlinked” and therefore sold. You may also want to call Disney and see if they are willing/able to offer a refund. It’s CM roulette, as the tickets are technically non refundable, but others have reported success.


----------



## paopiru

We are going to the party on 25th oct and the fprecast is showing rain. Just in case I want to be prepared or the worst tought wishing for the best! Can someone check if the list of indoor charachters is correct?

Jack and sally
Moana
Elvis stitch
Mickey
7D

I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## Haley R

paopiru said:


> We are going to the party on 25th oct and the fprecast is showing rain. Just in case I want to be prepared or the worst tought wishing for the best! Can someone check if the list of indoor charachters is correct?
> 
> Jack and sally
> Moana
> Elvis stitch
> Mickey
> 7D
> 
> I'm not sure about the others.


Rain chances dropped a bunch for 10/25!!! Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Haley R said:


> Rain chances dropped a bunch for 10/25!!! Hopefully it stays that way!


I hope so too! It's our first ever MNSSHP and it'll be such a mare wearing a costume in the rain.


----------



## Haley R

OldSchoolReasons said:


> I hope so too! It's our first ever MNSSHP and it'll be such a mare wearing a costume in the rain.


I just don’t want the dessert party to go to waste


----------



## twodogs

Cluelyss said:


> Someone please remind me - between 2 and 4, the DVC party entrance is the farthest right? We will likely arrive around 3:30 and want to get right in, so making sure I head to the right place since they’ll be lines formed for the 4:00 entry. Thank you!!



We were at the party 2 weeks ago and this was true then, hopefully the same for you.  It was not marked DVC entrance, just “Special Event” like all the other entrances, but the CMs there were asking anyone who tried to enter there to show their DVC card.  Many people tried to enter there before 4 who were not DVC because there was no line, versus the very long lines of guests lined up at the Special Event entrances that were not yet open since it was before 4.   So go to the far right as you look at MK, and that should be the place!  Have fun!!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Leaving in just about 3 hours!!!! Overnighting in Gainesville tonight then hitting the Pop. I really wished the cold front would come through about 24 hours earlier. It is supposed be 10 degrees cooler on Sunday, as we are leaving....


----------



## Cluelyss

twodogs said:


> We were at the party 2 weeks ago and this was true then, hopefully the same for you.  It was not marked DVC entrance, just “Special Event” like all the other entrances, but the CMs there were asking anyone who tried to enter there to show their DVC card.  Many people tried to enter there before 4 who were not DVC because there was no line, versus the very long lines of guests lined up at the Special Event entrances that were not yet open since it was before 4.   So go to the far right as you look at MK, and that should be the place!  Have fun!!


Perfect, thank you!


----------



## Cluelyss

paopiru said:


> We are going to the party on 25th oct and the fprecast is showing rain. Just in case I want to be prepared or the worst tought wishing for the best! Can someone check if the list of indoor charachters is correct?
> 
> Jack and sally
> Moana
> Elvis stitch
> Mickey
> 7D
> 
> I'm not sure about the others.


Yes, those are all indoor meet and greets. 

Often they’ll move those in Storybook Circus (Minnie, Daisy, Donald) under the train station during rain as well.


----------



## Dean1953

I’ll prepare for rain, but I’m not going to look at weather forecasts for next Thursday at least until Tuesday.


----------



## wilbret

FWIW, some of the best waits EVER are on rainy days.   Hopefully the rain is off and on and not an all day deluge. Plus, 10/25 is my BDAY so it hopefully will be an awesome day all around!


----------



## Dean1953

I thought that, in the earlier Parties that had thundershowers, people gravitated to meet and greets and trick or treating, particularly if the outdoor rides weren’t running.  My plan is to be at Jack and Sally no later than 3, and at 7 dwarfs by 4:45.  If it’s raining and 7 dwarfs already has a 2 hour wait, I would be looking for alternatives to the events that will be overcrowded because of the weather.


----------



## MelOhioDis

In line for Jack and Sally a little before 3:30. Fourth group back. Not minding sitting in the air conditioning! 
The cast member when we checked in said they don’t come out until 5:30.


----------



## Cluelyss

MelOhioDis said:


> In line for Jack and Sally a little before 3:30. Fourth group back. Not minding sitting in the air conditioning!
> The cast member when we checked in said they don’t come out until 5:30.


That’s a change, right? It was 4:30?


----------



## PolyRob

MelOhioDis said:


> In line for Jack and Sally a little before 3:30. Fourth group back. Not minding sitting in the air conditioning!
> The cast member when we checked in said they don’t come out until 5:30.


Interesting. I wonder if they're coming out later now that there are probably multiple sets?


----------



## Dean1953

If that 5:30 time holds up for the rest of the Parties, I’ll have to adjust my time for getting in that line and which character meet and greet that I’ll try for around 5:45.  I think that the line for 7 dwarfs will be too long for me by 5:45.


----------



## Rach73

Leaving for Disney tomorrow morning!!!! Our anniversary is the 20th! We are doing our first party on the 21st! Really excited, I figure if it's super crowded it will be easier to navigate with just us two (no kiddo this trip). Made a Lotso costume I'm pretty pleased with!


----------



## MelOhioDis

PolyRob said:


> Interesting. I wonder if they're coming out later now that there are probably multiple sets?




I’ll let you know if that’s actually true. It’s about 4:25 now and we still haven’t received our wristbands. There’s only about 10 groups that don’t have them.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Got our wristbands at 4:29. Door opened at 4:30 we were done by 4:37!! Absolutely awesome interaction!! 
Just a word of warning he popped around the corner to get the first people and it scared one of the kids. I thought it was kind of awesome! 
They did not sign but we got a card. 

Waited an hour sitting on the floor in air conditioning eating popcorn. Well worth it!! 

Line was crazy long when we left. Went straight through bypass.


----------



## Haley R

MelOhioDis said:


> Got our wristbands at 4:29. Door opened at 4:30 we were done by 4:37!! Absolutely awesome interaction!!
> Just a word of warning he popped around the corner to get the first people and it scared one of the kids. I thought it was kind of awesome!
> They did not sign but we got a card.
> 
> Waited an hour sitting on the floor in air conditioning eating popcorn. Well worth it!!
> 
> Line was crazy long when we left. Went straight through bypass.


Yay awesome! So excited to meet them!!


----------



## Dean1953

I’m just glad that they still meet at 4:30!


----------



## PolyRob

MelOhioDis said:


> I’ll let you know if that’s actually true. It’s about 4:25 now and we still haven’t received our wristbands. There’s only about 10 groups that don’t have them.





MelOhioDis said:


> Got our wristbands at 4:29. Door opened at 4:30 we were done by 4:37!! Absolutely awesome interaction!!
> Just a word of warning he popped around the corner to get the first people and it scared one of the kids. I thought it was kind of awesome!
> They did not sign but we got a card.
> 
> Waited an hour sitting on the floor in air conditioning eating popcorn. Well worth it!!
> 
> Line was crazy long when we left. Went straight through bypass.



Thank you so much for reporting back! Glad you were able to finish in 7 minutes and it was awesome! Sounds like 3/3:30pm should work well to be one of the firsts.

Hope you had a great time at MNSSHP!


----------



## PolyRob

MelOhioDis said:


> Got our wristbands at 4:29. Door opened at 4:30 we were done by 4:37!! Absolutely awesome interaction!!
> Just a word of warning he popped around the corner to get the first people and it scared one of the kids. I thought it was kind of awesome!
> They did not sign but we got a card.
> 
> Waited an hour sitting on the floor in air conditioning eating popcorn. Well worth it!!
> 
> Line was crazy long when we left. Went straight through bypass.


Where exactly did the line start? I think I had read near Tinker Bell?


----------



## DIsneymom23925

paopiru said:


> We are going to the party on 25th oct and the fprecast is showing rain. Just in case I want to be prepared or the worst tought wishing for the best! Can someone check if the list of indoor charachters is correct?
> 
> Jack and sally
> Moana
> Elvis stitch
> Mickey
> 7D
> 
> I'm not sure about the others.


I just wanted you to know that on our August 28th party we had rain.  It was very heavy before the party started, so much so that I stepped in a puddle up to my ankles getting on the People Mover.  Then we couldn't use our FP for 7DMT as they closed the ride during the storm.  By the time the party officially started at 7 the rain had lighted up but had not yet stopped.  We had gotten in line between 6:30 and 7:00 to meet Pooh and friends as I dressed as Winnie the Pooh. They did not come out early but at 7:00 all four arrived for the meet and greet.  They each had a cast member holding an umbrella for them and then they actually stand under cover for the pictures.  We didn't get to meet them until the second set, but they returned and I was so happy they did.  There was a table with an umbrella at the end of the line so that we could remove our rain ponchos prior to our turn.  Although that night of the party we have several photo pass pictures with us still wearing our ponchos.  I hope that you don't get the rain as the forecast changes all the time in Florida, but if you do be sure to check to see if meet and greet locations change due to rain for those characters that usually meet outside.  The rain stopped during the party, but kept the headless horseman from riding before our parade and the pirates were using mops instead of flags.  My Granddaughter had been on our school color guard team so she was disappointed they were not tossing flags.  I personally thought the mops were very appropriate!  However the rain did not stop us from having a wonderful time that evening.  This was my first MNSSHP and I loved it even with the rain.  Hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## bcwife76

paopiru said:


> We are going to the party on 25th oct and the fprecast is showing rain. Just in case I want to be prepared or the worst tought wishing for the best! Can someone check if the list of indoor charachters is correct?
> 
> Jack and sally
> Moana
> Elvis stitch
> Mickey
> 7D
> 
> I'm not sure about the others.



We are going to be at the party on the 25th as well (our first time at MNSSHP), crossing my fingers the weather report changes a few times and we don't end up with rain!


----------



## Haley R

bcwife76 said:


> We are going to be at the party on the 25th as well (our first time at MNSSHP), crossing my fingers the weather report changes a few times and we don't end up with rain!


It changed three times just today. It started with no rain, changed to 50% chance of rain, and now it’s back to a 20% chance. I’m fine with rain on my trip as long as it isn’t Tuesday or Thursday! Lol


----------



## Princess KP

twodogs said:


> We were at the party 2 weeks ago and this was true then, hopefully the same for you.  It was not marked DVC entrance, just “Special Event” like all the other entrances, but the CMs there were asking anyone who tried to enter there to show their DVC card.  Many people tried to enter there before 4 who were not DVC because there was no line, versus the very long lines of guests lined up at the Special Event entrances that were not yet open since it was before 4.   So go to the far right as you look at MK, and that should be the place!  Have fun!!


Will DVC members get their wristband at 2 and is the bypass section open at that time? TIA!


----------



## MelOhioDis

PolyRob said:


> Where exactly did the line start? I think I had read near Tinker Bell?



Yes. I think it’s the normal fast pass line for Tinkerbell.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Haley R said:


> It changed three times just today. It started with no rain, changed to 50% chance of rain, and now it’s back to a 20% chance. I’m fine with rain on my trip as long as it isn’t Tuesday or Thursday! Lol




Before we got here we had a 50% chance of rain everyday. It sprinkled a bit our first day (day after Micheal made landfall) and is spritzing a bit now. Otherwise not a drop.


----------



## Cluelyss

Those of you that have parade viewing with your dessert party - has anyone been able to check in at TT for your credentials earlier than 4:30? Also, does your entire party need to be present to check in? Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

MelOhioDis said:


> Before we got here we had a 50% chance of rain everyday. It sprinkled a bit our first day (day after Micheal made landfall) and is spritzing a bit now. Otherwise not a drop.


Nice! That’s reassuring! I’m seeing 60% chances but it’s been changing every day so who knows what will happen


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Always amazing how quiet the thread gets as we get late in MNSSHP season....


----------



## Haley R

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Always amazing how quiet the thread gets as we get late in MNSSHP season....


I know right? Where are the reviews?!


----------



## dkhillerud

Going to the party on the 25th! Curious to know if the Pooh characters are still coming out at 6:30? Anyone with any recent reports?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Always amazing how quiet the thread gets as we get late in MNSSHP season....



Yep, there is that certain time frame every year where this thread really dies and the MVMCP one takes off.


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yep, there is that certain time frame every year where this thread really dies and the MVMCP one takes off.


Tim tracker posted a video today at hs and they already started decorating the park for Christmas and have Christmas merch out. I haven’t even had my Halloween trip yet lol.


----------



## Dean1953

I’ll post the time that I get in a Character line and the time that I meet them for October 25&28 Parties.  And I’ll post summaries of both parties hopefully the day after with pictures.  What I’m looking forward to is November 1, when I can shave off this beard.


----------



## Dean1953

There will be a live stream of MNSSHP next Friday.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Anyone go to party last night?  How crowded???  Thinking of going tomorrow.


----------



## Best Aunt

Dean1953 said:


> There will be a live stream of MNSSHP next Friday.



I started reading that sentence and thought you were going to say that there will be a live stream of you shaving off your beard.


----------



## Dean1953

Tuesday morning, I could do a live stream of me shaving half the beard off and having a pitate’s beard left?  I think that I’ll just change the avatar, with me in costume.


----------



## Andyman33

How long has the Elvis stitch line been? If we want to do this is it a must be first thing kind of line?


----------



## MelOhioDis

I’ll try to post the rest of my mnsshp party review from 10/18 tonight or tomorrow. At the airport heading home now


----------



## L_MD

I haven't posted in this thread yet (I think?) but just wanted to say I'm heading to the party on 10/25 and I hope you (we) all have an awesome time!

I've thought so much about making an itinerary but my 'planning buzz' just died out so we'll see how it goes. I mostly just want snacks/parade/fireworks/a few nighttime rides.


----------



## Mrjoshua

I apologize if this has already been asked...
With Jack and Sally moving to Town Square Theater, and starting to meet around 4:30pm, what time do people start lining up to meet them? 4pm? 3pm? With DVC members getting in early, I was wondering when the line usually starts to form.


----------



## Haley R

L_MD said:


> I haven't posted in this thread yet (I think?) but just wanted to say I'm heading to the party on 10/25 and I hope you (we) all have an awesome time!
> 
> I've thought so much about making an itinerary but my 'planning buzz' just died out so we'll see how it goes. I mostly just want snacks/parade/fireworks/a few nighttime rides.


I think there are going to be quite a few of us at that party!


----------



## Dean1953

Mrjoshua said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked...
> With Jack and Sally moving to Town Square Theater, and starting to meet around 4:30pm, what time do people start lining up to meet them? 4pm? 3pm? With DVC members getting in early, I was wondering when the line usually starts to form.


There was someone that posted they had gotten in line at 3:15 and was 4th in line and they were done about 12 minutes after Jack and Sally came out at 4:30.  On the October 25th Party, I’ll get in line between 2:45 and 3.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

Tigger in a kilt said:


> I’m sorry that last night’s party was such a flop for everyone. I can’t imagine that anyone would have fun when the crowds are that bad.
> 
> If we end up at a sold out night, is there any value in not arriving at 4pm, but instead arriving later, say 8:30pm-9pm and hoping that the crowds have started to thin out by then? Has anyone tried this?


I'm just now getting caught up on real world stuff since our vacation so didn't have a chance to leave a review yet or anything from our trip.  But, we did both Oct 2 and 4 parties and stayed until well after closing both times.  Thursday even after the FW was still over crowded.  We had a hard time finding a spot 3 people back for the second parade 30 minutes before the parade.  We have done several Halloween and Christmas parties (even sold out ones) in past trips and never had an issue finding a spot for the second parade that early.  There was still lines to do the photopass shots at 12:30.  So I don't think the crowds thinned out much now our October 2 party went great.  We met J & S, Moana, the 100 acre Wood gang, Queen of Heart with Tweedles, Alice and Mad Hatter all before 8, we also managed to meet Jafar and Cruella that night.  TOT lines were manageable and we had no issue finding a spot for FW.  Sadly we waited to do the Hocus Pocus show (characters were priority for 1st party) until that Thursday and it was hard to see the show in the mass of people that night.


----------



## trainingupmy4princes

dachsie said:


> You know, I just realized something.  I did not see Cruella roaming at either of the parties I went to and I spent a lot of time in Fantasy land for both


We purposel went looking for her as she was on DD's villains dress.  It took DH 20 minutes to find her as she roams in different areas, I think.  He still had a difficult time getting her to stop and sign and get a picture.  DH said it was only when DD pointed out she wore her picture on her dress she stopped  for an autograph and picture.


----------



## luvthemouse71

Just a heads up on the Halloween refillable mugs, on mine the image is already rubbing off in spots. My sister’s is fine. Maybe they rushed to get more out and I got a dud. Still happy I got one but a little bummed that the quality is meh.


----------



## Angie_Ohio

Our Oct 14 Party felt very crowded.  Huge lines for candy which we skipped.  Way back for first parade.  We were lucky to get into the park early 2:30 ish.  Very low crowds and were able to ride about 9 rides and get to the dance party with Vampirina!


----------



## MinnieMouse3

Hello! I apologize if this has been asked before but my family is attending MNSSHP tonight and they would really like to but the Halloween party shirts (not the hokus pokus ones. Does anyone know if these are still available, and if they are how early you need to get there to get them?


----------



## amyadams1020

Angie_Ohio said:


> Our Oct 14 Party felt very crowded.  Huge lines for candy which we skipped.  Way back for first parade.  We were lucky to get into the park early 2:30 ish.  Very low crowds and were able to ride about 9 rides and get to the dance party with Vampirina!



I felt just the opposite. We were at MK for the day bc we did the party Thusr night and heard that crowds would be less. No way!!! I felt like it was so crowded and long lines. We couldn't get fast passes for anything that we needed them for and we already rode the ones that were available. We had 3 of us refreshing most of the time. During the summer we always had a lot to choose from. I know they don't release as many during the off season but it's frustrating.


----------



## RedStars

I'm going tonight but we're not doing characters or ToTing so my updates won't be much help. 

The weather is PERFECTION today. I assume it will mean a more crowded party.


----------



## PolyRob

Fourth in line for Jack and Sally now. Got here about 3:10pm. Special thanks to @MelOhioDis for the recent updates!

We walked into the theater and went straight to the Tinker Bell Meet line. There were two CMs standing there. One with a Jack and Sally sign, another with an iPad to verify party admission. The CM with the iPad scanned each of our bands to ensure we had a MNSSHP ticket and said another CM will come out later and give us the party wristbands while we wait. The CM also confirmed Jack and Sally will start meeting at 4:30pm.


----------



## abnihon

I caved and bought HP spirit jersey and HH straw clip on eBay!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

@PolyRob - Thanks for the detailed info.  Hope you have a good party!


----------



## JackSkellington16

Mrjoshua said:


> I apologize if this has already been asked...
> With Jack and Sally moving to Town Square Theater, and starting to meet around 4:30pm, what time do people start lining up to meet them? 4pm? 3pm? With DVC members getting in early, I was wondering when the line usually starts to form.



We were at the party last Friday 10/19 and in line for Jack and Sally at 4pm. It started at 4:30 and we were done by 5pm. I'd say line up at around 3:30 and you should be the first 10 groups there atleast.


----------



## Lsdolphin

PolyRob said:


> Fourth in line for Jack and Sally now. Got here about 3:10pm. Special thanks to @MelOhioDis for the recent updates!
> 
> We walked into the theater and went straight to the Tinker Bell Meet line. There were two CMs standing there. One with a Jack and Sally sign, another with an iPad to verify party admission. The CM with the iPad scanned each of our bands to ensure we had a MNSSHP ticket and said another CM will come out later and give us the party wristbands while we wait. The CM also confirmed Jack and Sally will start meeting at 4:30pm.




Hmmm, the party is not sold out thinking we may just get tix and come over.  Are you seeing many people with wristbands yet?


----------



## LandonDunes

Lsdolphin said:


> Hmmm, the party is not sold out thinking we may just get tix and come over.  Are you seeing many people with wristbands yet?



You better not. Storms coming through tonight. You should probably wait until the next party. Lol.


----------



## sheila14

PolyRob said:


> Fourth in line for Jack and Sally now. Got here about 3:10pm. Special thanks to @MelOhioDis for the recent updates!
> 
> We walked into the theater and went straight to the Tinker Bell Meet line. There were two CMs standing there. One with a Jack and Sally sign, another with an iPad to verify party admission. The CM with the iPad scanned each of our bands to ensure we had a MNSSHP ticket and said another CM will come out later and give us the party wristbands while we wait. The CM also confirmed Jack and Sally will start meeting at 4:30pm.


I wish they did this when I was there in August. Maybe a new tradition that will carry over year to year!!!


----------



## PolyRob

Lsdolphin said:


> Hmmm, the party is not sold out thinking we may just get tix and come over.  Are you seeing many people with wristbands yet?


Sorry! Went to dinner right afterward. Weather is great. Not too crazy in here right now IMO. I’ve done sold out MNSSHPs in the past and it seems better so far. In line for another character now.


----------



## PolyRob

sheila14 said:


> I wish they did this when I was there in August. Maybe a new tradition that will carry over year to year!!!


Sorry Disney didn’t do it sooner! It really was great. Definitely looks like there are multiple rooms too. Once you walk past the main door there are two entry ways that are dark with glowing lights. Definitely an improvement!


----------



## PolyRob

Can I just say, as I wait for Stitch I have seen at least 15 groups of people come up to the FP+ kiosks and look confused when they can’t book anything. Guess they didn’t get the message that there are no FP+ during MNSSHP.


----------



## RedStars

Very very brief report:
-Let in at 345p
-Crowds were manageable. We hit a bunch of rides; didn't wait longer than 25 min (including 7DMT even though they said it was 55min). Most rides were a lot quicker than their posted wait time.
- Hades Nachos were N/A until 6 sharp (we tried ordering at 550 but didn't wait due to hungry kids lol)
- Pins were all sold out wherever I asked. Plenty of the new HP mugs. Tempted by the HP spirit shirt but went with the rose gold. (I was FREEZING) 
- Watched 1st parade from Frontier land: got a spot about 845 (and were one of the first). Still was a few people deep at start time. 2nd parade had a big crowd as we walked out.
-fireworks from Hub and then walked up to front row (on the side) for 1045 Hocus Pocus

Overall: had fun. Kids had fun. DH had fun. Win win.
Now we board the Dream tomorrow...  Um today. Lol


----------



## HolRae

Attended last nights party. The only characters we wanted were the grave diggers so we did that first. We watched the first parade from Frontierland. We watched fireworks from the hub and the midnight Hocus Pocus. We did a few trick or treat lines and all of the rides we wanted except for pirates. It was down when we went over there and we never made it back over. We did several photo pass/magic shots through out the night. We arrived just after 6:00 pm. The crowds were very manageable and the weather was perfect. Thank you everyone for all the advice and reports. I know we would have missed a lot if it weren’t for all of you.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

We had a blast at the Oct 19th party. We waited for the shower to pass and got on the bus at the Pop close to 4:30. I didn’t want to risk my scooter getting wet and stopping. We were at the party shortly after 5. Family used BTMRR fast pass and be that time it was 6 and they were turning people without wristbands away. We rode everything we wanted with minimal wait. I noble ordered dinner at Pecos Bill including the Hades Nachos and it was very quick.

I was worried about the parade and fireworks in the scooter, but it went off without a hitch! I parked on the wa behind the desert party area at 10:00 and had a great view. It cleared out pretty quickly after that and I was able to pull right to the curb for a spot for the second parade. DD sat on the curb in front of my scooter with DH next to her. All in all we had a great night.

 
 

Here are DH and DD's costumes. 
DD got a LOT of compliments from CM's


----------



## ninafeliz

We haven't gone to MNSSHP since 2013 and 2014, and before that it had been a few years.  I remember in the past we did quite a few TOT trails, but didn't make them a priority.  However, I would guess that we did hit at least the equivalent of half of them.  We each got between 1/4 - 1/3 of the bags disney gave us filled.  When we combined all 4 bags we got around a bagful, which was still a decent amount of candy.  But that's very different from what I'm reading here, where people seem to hit 3 trails and their bags are overflowing, and everyone says to take a backpack to dump candy in if you intend to TOT.  Has it changed, or am I misunderstanding and people are doing all of the trails  many times, or what?


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

eeyoreandtink said:


> We had a blast at the Oct 19th party. We waited for the shower to pass and got on the bus at the Pop close to 4:30. I didn’t want to risk my scooter getting wet and stopping. We were at the party shortly after 5. Family used BTMRR fast pass and be that time it was 6 and they were turning people without wristbands away. We rode everything we wanted with minimal wait. I noble ordered dinner at Pecos Bill including the Hades Nachos and it was very quick.
> 
> I was worried about the parade and fireworks in the scooter, but it went off without a hitch! I parked on the wa behind the desert party area at 10:00 and had a great view. It cleared out pretty quickly after that and I was able to pull right to the curb for a spot for the second parade. DD sat on the curb in front of my scooter with DH next to her. All in all we had a great night.
> 
> View attachment 360074
> View attachment 360075
> 
> Here are DH and DD's costumes.
> DD got a LOT of compliments from CM's


DD’s costume is amazing!!! I’m obsessed, how creative!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

ninafeliz said:


> We haven't gone to MNSSHP since 2013 and 2014, and before that it had been a few years.  I remember in the past we did quite a few TOT trails, but didn't make them a priority.  However, I would guess that we did hit at least the equivalent of half of them.  We each got between 1/4 - 1/3 of the bags disney gave us filled.  When we combined all 4 bags we got around a bagful, which was still a decent amount of candy.  But that's very different from what I'm reading here, where people seem to hit 3 trails and their bags are overflowing, and everyone says to take a backpack to dump candy in if you intend to TOT.  Has it changed, or am I misunderstanding and people are doing all of the trails  many times, or what?



From my perspective, 3 trails and an overflowing bag would be unusual.  A few weeks ago we hit all of them but maybe 3 and had full bags by the end of the night.  I’m not sure how many we actually did, but it was well more than 3.   

I remember how full they were because we rode BTMR towards the end of the night and I was holding three bags between my feet with all my might.  Couldn’t keep it up the whole ride and one kind of spilled!  I was so embarrassed rounding up candy at the end.  Wished I had had a big zip up bag at that point!


----------



## ninafeliz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> From my perspective, 3 trails and an overflowing bag would be unusual.  A few weeks ago we hit all of them but maybe 3 and had full bags by the end of the night.  I’m not sure how many we actually did, but it was well more than 3.
> 
> I remember how full they were because we rode BTMR towards the end of the night and I was holding three bags between my feet with all my might.  Couldn’t keep it up the whole ride and one kind of spilled!  I was so embarrassed rounding up candy at the end.  Wished I had had a big zip up bag at that point!



Thanks!  I may have exaggerated a bit with the 3 trails but I do swear I remember reading that once.  I just meant people seem to be saying they had overflowing bags easily, and we got maybe 2-3 pieces at each stop and ended up with way less than 1/2 bag each with what I thought was a decent amt of trails.  We’ll see what we get Friday, but in reality we don’t need much candy since we’ll have to lug it all home anyway and it isn’t like I can’t just buy some there!  Nor do I really want all that candy around my house, so the smart thing to do would be to save time and not TOT  we’ll just play that part by ear


----------



## fairestoneofall

ninafeliz said:


> We haven't gone to MNSSHP since 2013 and 2014, and before that it had been a few years.  I remember in the past we did quite a few TOT trails, but didn't make them a priority.  However, I would guess that we did hit at least the equivalent of half of them.  We each got between 1/4 - 1/3 of the bags disney gave us filled.  When we combined all 4 bags we got around a bagful, which was still a decent amount of candy.  But that's very different from what I'm reading here, where people seem to hit 3 trails and their bags are overflowing, and everyone says to take a backpack to dump candy in if you intend to TOT.  Has it changed, or am I misunderstanding and people are doing all of the trails  many times, or what?



I took gallon ziploc bags in my backpack to transfer candy during the party. We ended up with three full gallon ziploc bags (hit 7-8 spots). Some TOT spots gave more candy than others. Towards the end of the night, the Little Mermaid spot FILLED DS' bag because it was empty.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

Just back home from our trip this past week where we went to two parties on the 18th and 19th.  Just me and my 8yo son on this trip. Very manageable crowds both nights and think less crowded then the party we attended last year...maybe it was the heat.

Got in line for Jack and Sally around 340pm and were 6th family in line..done by 445pm.  Then wandered up to Pooh and gang in line by 545pm and done by 645pm.  Went to first Hocus Pocus show which they stopped about 10minutes into the show..no idea why so had to adjust plan to catch a later show.  Watched parade in frontierland and had a great spot, not very crowded.  Got Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket to snack on during the parade.  Went over to meet Jafar and Tarzan in between parade and fireworks.  Great view of fireworks from frontierland and then onto haunted mansion.  Then rode Pirates over to 7DMT and Pooh ride.  Went to see hocus pocus but very crowded and the 8yo could not see at all, this was the only thing that did not work out for us on Thursday night.  Down to Tomorrowland around 11pm and had a short line for Stitch done around 1120pm and then stopped by for Mickey on the way out of the park.  Hopped on a boat to the GF and in the room by 1220pm.

First night was a great and we did more then planned.  No ToT for us....lines were long and with the heat candy was getting mushy anyway.

Friday night again very manageable crowds again very hot.  We entered park around 3pm to catch some Jungle Cruise, Tiki room and Splash before a 5pm at Plaza for dinner. 

Changed into costumes and headed to Donald and Daisy to be fist line line at 610pm.  Then went over to Minnie and Goofy lines which moved quickly.  Took a peek at the dance party to see Vamperina who is super cute.

Next we headed to Tomorrowland and rode Astro Orbitor (first time on that one) and into Lotso  line which was short..done by ~830pm.  Got in line for Queen/Tweedles during parade and 2nd family in line, done by 945pm.  Hit 7DMT with about 15 min wait and then back to Haunted Mansion.  Next went back to hub after fireworks and it cleared out so grabbed a front row spot for 1035pm Hocus Pocus and the 8yo saw it all.  It is such a good show!  Did a little bit of shopping on the way out and on the boat back to GF, in room a little after midnight.

Second night was great again ..no ToT this night either.

My takeaways --
have a good plan but be flexible....
don't spend time on ToT, its really just candy you can buy at the grocery store....
Great tips from this thread for frontierland parade and fireworks viewing with quick route to characters on Adventureland.....
See Hocus Pocus show....
Relax and have fun.....

The only negatives we had were the heat ( can't control that) and that most party merchandise was already sold out.  Not sure why disney does not allocate X amount of merchandise for each party.

Not sure if we got lucky with crowds or if I expected worse based on last reviews but crowds not bad at all.

We left Sunday afternoon exhausted but had such a great trip!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

VTHappyGirl said:


> Just back home from our trip this past week where we went to two parties on the 18th and 19th.  Just me and my 8yo son on this trip. Very manageable crowds both nights and think less crowded then the party we attended last year...maybe it was the heat.
> 
> Got in line for Jack and Sally around 340pm and were 6th family in line..done by 445pm.  Then wandered up to Pooh and gang in line by 545pm and done by 645pm.  Went to first Hocus Pocus show which they stopped about 10minutes into the show..no idea why so had to adjust plan to catch a later show.  Watched parade in frontierland and had a great spot, not very crowded.  Got Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket to snack on during the parade.  Went over to meet Jafar and Tarzan in between parade and fireworks.  Great view of fireworks from frontierland and then onto haunted mansion.  Then rode Pirates over to 7DMT and Pooh ride.  Went to see hocus pocus but very crowded and the 8yo could not see at all, this was the only thing that did not work out for us on Thursday night.  Down to Tomorrowland around 11pm and had a short line for Stitch done around 1120pm and then stopped by for Mickey on the way out of the park.  Hopped on a boat to the GF and in the room by 1220pm.
> 
> First night was a great and we did more then planned.  No ToT for us....lines were long and with the heat candy was getting mushy anyway.
> 
> Friday night again very manageable crowds again very hot.  We entered park around 3pm to catch some Jungle Cruise, Tiki room and Splash before a 5pm at Plaza for dinner.
> 
> Changed into costumes and headed to Donald and Daisy to be fist line line at 610pm.  Then went over to Minnie and Goofy lines which moved quickly.  Took a peek at the dance party to see Vamperina who is super cute.
> 
> Next we headed to Tomorrowland and rode Astro Orbitor (first time on that one) and into Lotso  line which was short..done by ~830pm.  Got in line for Queen/Tweedles during parade and 2nd family in line, done by 945pm.  Hit 7DMT with about 15 min wait and then back to Haunted Mansion.  Next went back to hub after fireworks and it cleared out so grabbed a front row spot for 1035pm Hocus Pocus and the 8yo saw it all.  It is such a good show!  Did a little bit of shopping on the way out and on the boat back to GF, in room a little after midnight.
> 
> Second night was great again ..no ToT this night either.
> 
> My takeaways --
> have a good plan but be flexible....
> don't spend time on ToT, its really just candy you can buy at the grocery store....
> Great tips from this thread for frontierland parade and fireworks viewing with quick route to characters on Adventureland.....
> See Hocus Pocus show....
> Relax and have fun.....
> 
> The only negatives we had were the heat ( can't control that) and that most party merchandise was already sold out.  Not sure why disney does not allocate X amount of merchandise for each party.
> 
> Not sure if we got lucky with crowds or if I expected worse based on last reviews but crowds not bad at all.
> 
> We left Sunday afternoon exhausted but had such a great trip!


we were at the party on the 19th and were able to get all the party merch we were looking for with the exception of 1 pin I wanted that had sold out. What were you looking for that was gone? I bought the hocus pocus mug, the snow globe ornament, and the party logo pin in big top, and DH got a shirt at a cart as we were coming in. I got the cauldron popcorn bucket at the cart in tomorrowland.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

TheDisneyNurse said:


> DD’s costume is amazing!!! I’m obsessed, how creative!


We had fun with it. Dress was purchased from amazon but we made the rest. I found a great tutorial for making the hat and collar from one of those wide brimmed hats. I mixed the purple and airbrushed her face. We didn't do as much on her chest and arms because it was so hot.  I made DH's costume from scratch.


----------



## sherlockmiles

eeyoreandtink said:


> We had a blast at the Oct 19th party. We waited for the shower to pass and got on the bus at the Pop close to 4:30. I didn’t want to risk my scooter getting wet and stopping. We were at the party shortly after 5. Family used BTMRR fast pass and be that time it was 6 and they were turning people without wristbands away. We rode everything we wanted with minimal wait. I noble ordered dinner at Pecos Bill including the Hades Nachos and it was very quick.




You guys look great!!  FUn outfits.


----------



## VTHappyGirl

eeyoreandtink said:


> we were at the party on the 19th and were able to get all the party merch we were looking for with the exception of 1 pin I wanted that had sold out. What were you looking for that was gone? I bought the hocus pocus mug, the snow globe ornament, and the party logo pin in big top, and DH got a shirt at a cart as we were coming in. I got the cauldron popcorn bucket at the cart in tomorrowland.



Only had 1 pin....the Hocus Pocus shirts were gone and the original cauldron mug was gone.  Limited sizes on the Party t-shirts and only 2 styles available.  Checked a few stores and got the same story both nights.  Cauldron bucket was available but got that at AK.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Went to the party on 10/18. Just me and my DD8. We really enjoyed it! Quick recap. I'm sorry that I don't have more specific times. My brain was fried from the crazy heat all week! 

Got to the park at 2pm. Watched Festival of Fantasy Parade
Went to Cinderella/ Elena FP 
Met Gaston 
Meet Ariel FP 
Grabbed a snack and headed over to Jack and Sally 
Got there a little after 3:30 with little line. Done by 4:37 
Went through the bypass (Realized later that we should have gone to get the SoMK card! That was the only thing I wanted to do that we didn't get. Just kept slipping my mind) 
Ariel ride FP 
Tried to go to the Seven Dwarfs. They weren't coming out for another 45 minutes and already had an hour wait (This was around 5:45 I think) Decided to skip. 
Wandered around a bit (this was our 4th MK day of our trip so we had already rode most rides.) 
Tried to meet Moana I think around 6pm. Wait was over an hour. 
Rode BTR  with only 15 minutes wait. 
Walked over to Tomorrowland. The Buzz ToT station had started handing out candy around 6:45. Went through that. Line was long but moved very fast. 
Got in line for Space Mountain. It was out the door, but posted at 20 minutes. I think they closed the entrance so they could switch the ride over. While in line I noticed a popcorn cart that had Oogie Boodies. Daughter waited in line while I went over. They would not sell until EXACTLY 7pm. FYI..I saw them later on at the hub cart around 11pm also 
Was off space mountain by 7:30pm. My daughter who loves space mountain. Did not like it in the dark at all. 
Went over to the monster dance party. The people had really crowded the characters so there was just a very small dance area. We just kind of peeked in. The CM's started pulling the characters out and the DJ was telling everyone to back up. 
The Carousal or Progress ToT line was really long so we skipped it. 
Walked over to Tea Cups. Stopped to ToT at Cosmic rays. Again line long but moved fast. 
Went on the Tea Cups. 10 minute wait. 
Line for Alice/ Mad hatter looked about 15 people deep. Same with Queen of hearts. 
Went over to the Hub for the 8:45 show. Got there around 8:15 and walked straight to the middle of the circle. There was plenty of space, people were crowded toward the front. I think this spot is also elevated. My daughter stayed in her stroller the whole time and could see perfectly (yes I got a stroller for my 8 year old, don't judge! It was just her and I and she's way to heavy for me to carry! ). There was also a little guy next to us standing that didn't have any problems seeing. We were never crowded either. All I have to say is WOW what a show! I wasn't that excited for it, but I'm so glad that we saw it. Definitely one of my favorite things of the night. My daughter loved it too. 
After that we tried to find a spot to watch the first parade. Whoa. This had to be the hardest part of my night. I probably should have just stayed in the hub. Went over to Frontierland and it was insane!! We walked all they way down to the end and it was 4 or 5 people deep by that point. We turned down the walkway to Adventureland a little before they roped that off for the Headless Horseman. We were able to see him great, but couldn't stay in that spot so we abandoned that parade. 
Went over to PoC. The pirates were stopping people in the line and talking to them. It was actually a bit annoying, I just wanted to get on the ride and it was holding it up! My daughter did kind of enjoy the looking for the Pete guy. That is until he was just standing on the bridge... she said that was lame. 
Trick or Treated at Jungle Cruise. No line
Went to check on Moana's line. It was only 30 minutes so we decided to wait. Got about 20 minutes in before my daughter had to use the bathroom. Abandoned line with only a few people ahead of us. 

Walked toward liberty square as fireworks were going off. Saw a photo pass photographer who was taking pictures with the fireworks in the background. I loved these! 
Did the lantern magic shot by Haunted Mansion. 
Trick or treated in fantasyland. No major lines. I feel like we did something else here but can't remember!! 
Then circled back around to find a spot for 11:15 parade. It was starting to get full but wasn't crazy. We found a small area just in front of the Christmas shop between two groups. This was a great place to watch! It only has room for maybe two rows so people weren't smooshing into us. Parade was awesome! 
We then hightailed it over to the 7 Dwarfs meet. We got there around 11:45 with absolutely no wait! There was one family finishing up. Word of warning-- Don't touch the tops of their heads. The cast members kept yelling at the little girl in front of us to stop. Grumpy finally got up and gestured for her to stop! 
We then went over to the Disney Junior Dance party. There were two people there. Doc and Vamprinia were both out. We stayed for a minute. 
Went to the Barnstormer ToT. 
Minnie was still out so we met with her. Then we went over to Goofy. They had stopped his line, but the CM was nice enough to let us go. We were done with him at exactly midnight. 

All in all we got a lot done. There were definitely a lot of people there but it was very manageable. We left with 2 full little bags and half a tote bag of candy. MK had been very very crowded on our other days there, so this was easy in comparison. 

I was really glad we went. I think I'd do it again, but not if it costs much more than what we paid this year. 

Also, I put some of my candy in my carry on as I knew we'd be close to our wait limit. I put them in ziploc bags and pulled them out when we went through security. The one guy before the xray machine did look through the bag. My daughters bookbag was pulled because i forgot that I had put a snack bag with some applesauce in it. I think if you pull them out yourselves you shouldn't have any problems. The rest was in my checked luggage and it wasn't melted at all. It probably melted more at the party! Gosh was it hot!


----------



## AntimonyER

Hey everyone, just got back from week long FL trip, thought I would give a summary of our party night (Oct 16th)

We surprised the kids and my MIL with the tickets, after saying we were going to Disney Springs that night. To say they were excited when I pulled into magic kingdom parking booths and they figured it out would be an understatement! Got to TTC at 3:00, in line at the park by 3:25. We were first in line for our turnstiles, as they were in the sun, and everyone had crowded to the ones with a small overhang (even though the people at the end of those lines were in the sun by then). Let in at 3:45, did the bypass frame and pumpkin pictures, then took off for HM FP, which we got to at 4pm.

After HM we went to Splash for our 4:25 FP, and hit perfectly at 4:25. Our last FP was at BTMRR at 5:25, but as we got off splash at 4:45, it was down. We decided to hit up Small world as it was walk on, and while riding that, we got some magic in that our 5:25 FP for BTMRR turned into a multi-experience FP good at 7DMT!!!, so we hit that up right after small world. Had to wait a little while in the FP line, as everyone with BTMRR FPs used it the same time we did, haha, but still only waited 15 minutes. Then we decided to get in line for 7 Dwarves M&G earlier than planned since we had saved so much time with the 7DMT FP. Got there at about 5:50, and tag teamed with an adult taking the kids to Barnstormer, Dumbo, and when they opened the Fantasyland Trick or Treat lines early at 6:45, two quick trips through there, before meeting 7Ds at 7:10pm (bonus TOT after M&G).

After that we headed over to People Mover (Walk on), Buzz (7 min wait, plus bonus TOT after ride), my wife and I took the boys to Space Mountain (30 min wait), while MIL and daughter went to Astro Orbiter, did carousel of progress TOT, then we used mobile order to grab the Muenster Burger (Super good!) from Cosmic Rays, which we picked up at about 8:30pm. We then walked over to Liberty Square to grab a spot for the first parade. It was packed, and we ended up settling for waiting behind tape at a crossing until the CM closed it, and my kids grabbed a spot there. The parade was great, my MIL got some love from Donald, and the group next to us knew one of the ghost ballroom dancers, so that interaction was fun to witness.

After that we headed over to BTMRR as it was back up (First time at night, was AWESOME!), and then decided to watch fireworks from bridge near Tom Sawyer's island (I wanted in front of the castle, but after 6.5 hours of go go go we were too tired to make that trek, only to come right back to adventureland for PoC), so we ordered some hades nachos to eat while watching the fireworks (it was just ok, needed more spice IMO). After that we did trick or treating at Country Bears, Rode PoC (10 min wait, extras were cute, DS7 was tired and grumpy and CM in the line picked on him with the wanted poster until he smiled), Did trick or treating across the way from pirates, decided to go BACK to BTMRR (Did I say riding at night is the best ever?), and just beat the second parade out of frontierland. We hit TOT spots in Liberty Square and Philharmonic (with 6 of us, those 7 trips through the TOT lines yielded 40 lbs of candy, they are NOT stingy with the candy.) Tried to do Lotso, but even at 11:30, we would miss Hocus Pocus to see him, so instead wife and sons went on Space again while I took my daughter on Astro again (MIL wouldn't let her go up all the way when she went with her). Got to midnight Hocus Pocus show with 5 minutes to spare, but still got a good spot near the stage.

Afterwards we hit up the flaming pumpkin and poison apple cauldron magic shot photographers, before ending the night with the headless horseman magic shot at about 12:50pm, arriving at our condo at about 1:30am, tired, but having thoroughly enjoyed our first ever MNSSHP.


----------



## MelOhioDis




----------



## Best Aunt

MelOhioDis said:


> Went over to PoC. The pirates were stopping people in the line and talking to them. It was actually a bit annoying, I just wanted to get on the ride and it was holding it up! My daughter did kind of enjoy the looking for the Pete guy. That is until he was just standing on the bridge... she said that was lame.



Great report.  I especially liked this part.


----------



## Haley R

We go to our first MNSSHP tomorrow! I didn’t have the parade in our plan for tomorrow but I might end up adding it since it’s showing rain for Thursday. I don’t want to miss the headless horsemen or the gravediggers with their shovels. I’m not really sure what to do.


----------



## Dean1953

Haley, have a great time Tuesday night.  I’ll see you at Jack and Sally’s Thursday, hopefully with no rain after 6 (yes, I broke down and started to look at Thursday and Sunday forecasts, my 2 Party days).


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> Haley, have a great time Tuesday night.  I’ll see you at Jack and Sally’s Thursday, hopefully with no rain after 6 (yes, I broke down and started to look at Thursday and Sunday forecasts, my 2 Party days).


Haha I’ve been consistently looking at weather for a week which was pointless since it’s changed so much


----------



## eeyoreandtink

VTHappyGirl said:


> Only had 1 pin....the Hocus Pocus shirts were gone and the original cauldron mug was gone.  Limited sizes on the Party t-shirts and only 2 styles available.  Checked a few stores and got the same story both nights.  Cauldron bucket was available but got that at AK.


The only hocus pocus shirt that was gone as far as I could see was the purple one, they had the other 4. There were only 2 styles of party shirt to begin with, plus the pass holder shirt. They had all the sizes in both at the cart we bought from on the 19th. The cauldron mug was definitely gone, as were the pins but they are typically gone this late.


----------



## Haley R

Ready for the party!


----------



## Dean1953

I hope that’s a mask and not makeup.


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> I hope that’s a mask and not makeup.


It’s makeup. Is that bad? Lol


----------



## sherlockmiles

Haley R said:


> View attachment 360523 Ready for the party!



You look great!!


----------



## Haley R

sherlockmiles said:


> You look great!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Haley R

So far here is what we have done:
In at 3:40
Bypass
Hall of presidents 
Moana 4:50-6:10 (starting meeting at 5:45)
Jack sparrow 6:15-


----------



## Dean1953

Haley R said:


> It’s makeup. Is that bad? Lol


Only if it rains.


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> View attachment 360523 Ready for the party!


Great job!  So glad your party day is finally here!


----------



## SimplyTink

Haley R said:


> View attachment 360523 Ready for the party!


Haley you look great! Hope you're having a spooktacular time!!


----------



## bpesch

MelOhioDis said:


> (yes I got a stroller for my 8 year old, don't judge! It was just her and I and she's way to heavy for me to carry! ).



No judging here, I totally understand. We'll have one for our 6 year old next year. Anyone who judges has never had a tired, cranky youngster at Disney!


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> Only if it rains.


It only sprinkled last night. I’m pretty worried about Thursday for rain. We didn’t see the parade last night or the fireworks since we were saving it for the dessert party.


----------



## Haley R

SimplyTink said:


> Haley you look great! Hope you're having a spooktacular time!!


We had so much fun! We got a TON done. I’ll post our whole list later today with some notes.


----------



## Haley R

Are we allowed to move our MNSSHP and dessert party if there is a high chance for rain? The rain went down to 40% (it was showing 80% for Thursday with thunderstorms), but if it goes back up I might call and ask nicely to switch to Friday.


----------



## MeggyScumEsquire

We are going to the 10/28 party this Sunday, and much appreciate everything's tips and reports! I need to iron on my mermaid shells for my t-shirt tonight and get packing! We did get the email today that we had too many days of fast passes booked so I had to delete the ones I'd made from 4-6 before the party 

I still think it is going to be a great time!


----------



## Next_disney_princess

Last night's party was great! I personally believe the crowd was lighter compared to last year around this same time. The weather was great, even if it did SLIGHTLY sprinkle. (And I mean SLIGHTLY) met 7 dwarves and belle and gaston. DD got a TON of candy, you know the mice bag that says I want candy...well it was FULL. We did some rides, saw the parade and fireworks.  The only thing we missed was hocus pocus because the cancelled it due to weather which I don't really understand but we didnt let it ruin our night. All in all we had a great time and my daughter said it was the best party we've done out of the 3 we've been to.


----------



## amyadams1020

We went to the party on 10/11. Here is what we accomplished....
Arrived at 3:30 and after having issues for the second time with my moms magic band we made it in around 4. We went thru the bypass and did a few of the photo pass shots. Not busy at all. Had FP to Haunted Mansion and Splash. We then stopped at Columbia Harber House for supper.
Rode Small World
Met Cinderella/ Elena
Met Tiana/Rapunzel no waits for either
Rode Buzz ToT
Rode Space 35 min wait Loved it.
Got snacks. Watched part of HP show
Went to Frontierland and took turns holding front row spots while others shopped for pins, ToT, and ate more.
Cadaver Dans came and sang right in front of us and we loved them. My 2 high schoolers really enjoyed them.
Watched the parade...AMAZING!
B-lined it to Moans(thanks to other posters on this). Would have been a 5 min wait, but went on break shortly after we got there. Ended up being 10 min.
Went to watch firework by the Christmas store.
First in line for Gravediggers.
ToT at Harber House
Shopped at Emporium
Headless Horseman shot and left.
This was our first time and got done what we wanted to. Too many people like others have said. I even found that following Sunday was really busy for a party day. Little fast pass availability and long lines. Not sure if people from Hurricane Michael area came here and added to the crowd but it felt like summer crowds!


----------



## yulilin3

amyadams1020 said:


> We went to the party on 10/11. Here is what we accomplished....
> Arrived at 3:30 and after having issues for the second time with my moms magic band we made it in around 4. We went thru the bypass and did a few of the photo pass shots. Not busy at all. Had FP to Haunted Mansion and Splash. We then stopped at Columbia Harber House for supper.
> Rode Small World
> Met Cinderella/ Elena
> Met Tiana/Rapunzel no waits for either
> Rode Buzz ToT
> Rode Space 35 min wait Loved it.
> Got snacks. Watched part of HP show
> Went to Frontierland and took turns holding front row spots while others shopped for pins, ToT, and ate more.
> Cadaver Dans came and sang right in front of us and we loved them. My 2 high schoolers really enjoyed them.
> Watched the parade...AMAZING!
> B-lined it to Moans(thanks to other posters on this). Would have been a 5 min wait, but went on break shortly after we got there. Ended up being 10 min.
> Went to watch firework by the Christmas store.
> First in line for Gravediggers.
> ToT at Harber House
> Shopped at Emporium
> Headless Horseman shot and left.
> This was our first time and got done what we wanted to. Too many people like others have said. I even found that following Sunday was really busy for a party day. Little fast pass availability and long lines. Not sure if people from Hurricane Michael area came here and added to the crowd but it felt like summer crowds!


thanks for the report. Where exactly did you sit at Frontierland to get the Cadaver Dans in front of you?


----------



## yulilin3

So our party is Friday and our only priority is Elvis Stitch, any recent reports? Our goal was to be in line by 5:30pm but now it all depends on the rain, we might do that or wait for the end of the party


----------



## Mercenary

If anyone is looking to swap their Halloween card for the Holiday Party Tiki Card let me know. Maybe looking for 2/3 cards.


----------



## amyadams1020

yulilin3 said:


> thanks for the report. Where exactly did you sit at Frontierland to get the Cadaver Dans in front of you?


Right in front of the pin store. There is a nice bench area around a tree that my mom sat at. It was perfect!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haley R said:


> Are we allowed to move our MNSSHP and dessert party if there is a high chance for rain? The rain went down to 40% (it was showing 80% for Thursday with thunderstorms), but if it goes back up I might call and ask nicely to switch to Friday.



Can't hurt to try!



yulilin3 said:


> So our party is Friday and our only priority is Elvis Stitch, any recent reports? Our goal was to be in line by 5:30pm but now it all depends on the rain, we might do that or wait for the end of the party



If it's raining I would line up for him. You get to wait under the overhang and then go inside.

You should be near the front of you line up at 530. We got in line around 6 and were in the second queue.


----------



## Liddypool

Since Jack and Sally have moved to meeting at Town Square, does anyone know if it is possible to tag team while waiting in line to shop or grab snacks/drinks? Or is it too difficult in the new location?


----------



## Haley R

Liddypool said:


> Since Jack and Sally have moved to meeting at Town Square, does anyone know if it is possible to tag team while waiting in line to shop or grab snacks/drinks? Or is it too difficult in the new location?


We are still planning on doing it


----------



## Haley R

Okay here is what we accomplished yesterday: 

In at 3:40
Bypass (candy bag and pictures)
Hall of presidents (to get out of heat)
Moana 4:50-6:10 (started meeting at 5:45)
Jack sparrow 6:15-7:04 (started meeting at 7:02)
Jafar 7:08-7:18
Genie and jasmine 7:18-7:50 (very long wait, large group took individual pictures, long interactions)
Tarzan, Jane, terk 7:52-8:24 (out at 8:02, terk had to “go get a banana”) 
8:30 BBQ pork sandwich at lunching pad, Dh got Muenster burger at cosmic rays 
Cosmic rays treat line 
Carousel of progress treat line (3 times)
Lotso 9:10-9:22
Monsters inc treat line (2 times, huge handfuls)
9:24-9:33 monsters inc dance party 
Space mountain 9:34-9:42
Tag team: Elvis stitch and laugh floor treat line (stitch line 9:55-10:22)
Laugh floor treat line-walked right through
Tea cups 10:30-10:35
Went to big top-no pins left, only medium party tshirts left 
7 dwarves meet 10:46-11:08
Little mermaid treat line 
Party shirt in emporium 
Hocus Pocus at 12 in front of castle 

We accomplished A LOT!! We didn’t do the parade or fireworks so that helped some. One main thing I would say if I were to do it over again is meet less characters and allow more time to just enjoy the atmosphere. Once we finally started trick or treating was when we really started having fun. 

Genie and jasmine took way longer than we wanted. Aladdin and abu were mainly meeting while we were in line and they had long meets. A group in front of us had like 7 people and each took their own pictures. It was a bit excessive. 

Forgot to get popcorn bucket so we are going to try to get one tomorrow. 

The crowds weren’t bad at all. We had no trouble getting around. We got a spot for hocus pocus right in front of the castle about 10 minutes early. It sprinkled a tiny bit but not too bad. We had a lot of fun and trick or treating was one of the best parts.


----------



## PolyRob

Liddypool said:


> Since Jack and Sally have moved to meeting at Town Square, does anyone know if it is possible to tag team while waiting in line to shop or grab snacks/drinks? Or is it too difficult in the new location?


I was fourth in line and did not attempt leaving, but there were 4 separate straight line queue areas in the room and only 2 total being used. I could see you easily being able to walk up and use one after speaking with the CM and joining your party again rather than having to fight your way through all the other people waiting.

You may not get the party wristband when they're distributed. Two CMs came to the front of the line and went one by one scanning and ticketing people around 4pm. The CM at the end of the line may be able to help if you missed this while you were out of line.


----------



## MelOhioDis

Liddypool said:


> Since Jack and Sally have moved to meeting at Town Square, does anyone know if it is possible to tag team while waiting in line to shop or grab snacks/drinks? Or is it too difficult in the new location?



I would think you could. It did start getting crowded after 4:15 so it may be harder to get back to the front if you're farther up. There are a few switchbacks you have to go through. Between 3:30- 4:00 there was barely anyone there when we were there. Several people in front of us stepped out of line to shop or go to the bathroom (which are right at the entrance of the line, very convenient). I think if it's crowded just let the people behind you know you're just going to get a drink and will be right back.


----------



## Liddypool

Thank you for all the responses about stepping out of Jack and Sally’s M&G line. Based on what everyone has said, I think I’ll continue to plan for us being able to tag team during the wait (which will make my husband much happier lol).


----------



## Mickeygolf

Just wanted to chime in on our party the 21st.  I'd read so many negative was very apprehensive to even try it but so glad we did.  My son and I come up from Jupiter just for the night.  We rode Pirates, Splash (bad idea, crazy drenched), Big Thunder 4x, Haunted Mansion, Little Mermaid, Buzz 2x, Space, TTA, Mine Train, Poo, and Pan.  We saw fireworks (amazing), and the parade.  Been waiting to see Headless Horseman for a long time  We hit COP candy line (big handfuls), and some of the others.  We were probably half full each and then right after getting off Pan we hit the Mickey's Philharmagic treat line and they simply sat our bags in the barrel and filled them to the brim.  I don't know if anyone has weighed one of those bags full of candy but there had to be 10 lbs between them.

It was a great night.  Weather was amazing, costumes were amazing (very creative and talented people out there), and the cast members were all in a great mood.  I would do the party again in a second!!!


----------



## SimplySonia

yulilin3 said:


> So our party is Friday and our only priority is Elvis Stitch, any recent reports? Our goal was to be in line by 5:30pm but now it all depends on the rain, we might do that or wait for the end of the party



My family got in line at about 5:40pm on October 23 and we were about 20-25 people back. At 6, they moved us from outside into the venue, and then Stitch came out at 6:30.

Stitch was super interactive, huggy, and just all around fun! He was the only character meet n greet my family did but watching him and getting to meet him was the best cuz he was just awesome. And even though he was being interactive with everyone, the line moved at a nice steady clip and we were done by 5 after 7.

PS sorry it is off topic but would anyone know where in Hollywood Studios or Disney Springs I would be able to pick up a cauldron popcorn bucket since I missed doing so at the party?


----------



## Mambo Junkie

We finally finished our costumes! Is there plenty of candy? They ran out last party we attended (2016)


----------



## Sophie Rose

Liddypool said:


> Since Jack and Sally have moved to meeting at Town Square, does anyone know if it is possible to tag team while waiting in line to shop or grab snacks/drinks? Or is it too difficult in the new location?


We went to the party on 10/23 and were the 4th group in line for Jack and Sally. My two little guys had to stretch their legs a couple times (I got in line at 3:23) and it was fine getting in and out. DH stayed put and we told the people near us in line and the cast members that we were coming back. There were a few “excuse me’s” on our end as we stepped over people sitting down, but everyone was friendly and didn’t seem to mind.


----------



## Sophie Rose

Liddypool said:


> Since Jack and Sally have moved to meeting at Town Square, does anyone know if it is possible to tag team while waiting in line to shop or grab snacks/drinks? Or is it too difficult in the new location?


Also, as for getting our party bands, we did miss the band distribution while we had stepped out but when we got back we asked the cm’s for bands at the entrance of the line and they had a stack right there. They put on our bands and we made our way back to our place in line with DH at about 4pm. We stayed put after that until 4:30 when they let us in along with the first 3 groups to meet Jack and Sally. It was a quick interaction but really fun!


----------



## Mrjoshua

Nevermind... question was answered before I posted. I need to read more carefully.


----------



## AllThingsMickey4

Going to the party tonight! Hoping it’s not a wash out  My question is.. if we don’t enter the park until 5 pm or so will we get our wristbands then or do we have to go to one of the locations in the park? This will be the first party where I won’t already be in the park once the wristband distribution starts. Thanks!


----------



## Mambo Junkie

Couple of questions: (I tried to read the front page but it's so graphic intense my poor old laptop can't handle it plus I switched servers)
1. We plan to arrive at 2:00 or so. Can we wear our costumes in then?
2. Where is the location for the hitchhiking ghost Magic shot? If there are more than 1 MS available at the same location, do you request or get what you get?
Thanks!


----------



## Haley R

If you’re at the party tonight look out for these crazy delivery drivers


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Hello!

Just reported that mystery pin boxes are sold out at main Street emporium. 2018 pin is the only one left available.

I am gutted!


----------



## DisneyMaleficent50

Sorry if this has been posted 
But DFB just posted that the headless horseman straw was seen on non party day at storybook treats in Fantasyland. They had a picture of the sign. It did say MNSSHP. previously this was reported sold out so maybe they got late shipments.....


----------



## Haley R

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Hello!
> 
> Just reported that mystery pin boxes are sold out at main Street emporium. 2018 pin is the only one left available.
> 
> I am gutted!


They told me every pin is sold out


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Haley R said:


> They told me every pin is sold out


Oh we just bought the 2018 MNSSHP one! Not sure jowany they had left though


----------



## Oswald23

I’m very curious if the AP Orange Bird Pin is still available. Does anyone know? That’s really the only item I care for.


----------



## Ydnameht

Haley R said:


> They told me every pin is sold out



I was also told around 12:30 or so today that there were no party pins of any kind left anywhere. Hmm.

I really wanted the AP one.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Just got in line for Jack and Sally! 3rd group here!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Mambo Junkie said:


> Couple of questions: (I tried to read the front page but it's so graphic intense my poor old laptop can't handle it plus I switched servers)
> 1. We plan to arrive at 2:00 or so. Can we wear our costumes in then?
> 2. Where is the location for the hitchhiking ghost Magic shot? If there are more than 1 MS available at the same location, do you request or get what you get?
> Thanks!



Yes you can wear your costumes then.


----------



## PolyRob

AllThingsMickey4 said:


> Going to the party tonight! Hoping it’s not a wash out  My question is.. if we don’t enter the park until 5 pm or so will we get our wristbands then or do we have to go to one of the locations in the park? This will be the first party where I won’t already be in the park once the wristband distribution starts. Thanks!


If you get your wristband as you enter the park, there is no need to go to one of the stations within the park. Enjoy the trick-or-treating, characters, and attractions!



Mambo Junkie said:


> Couple of questions: (I tried to read the front page but it's so graphic intense my poor old laptop can't handle it plus I switched servers)
> 1. We plan to arrive at 2:00 or so. Can we wear our costumes in then?
> 2. Where is the location for the hitchhiking ghost Magic shot? If there are more than 1 MS available at the same location, do you request or get what you get?
> Thanks!



1. DVC members are allowed to enter in costumes at this time. I do not think it would be an issue if you have another ticket to enter in addition to a MNSSHP ticket.
2. The Hitchhiking Ghost shot is by the Liberty Square Riverboat. The first post has all the MagicShot locations posted. There is only 1 MagicShot here. All 4 HM shots are broken up throughout the park. Flaming pumpkin, cauldron, and dancing ghosts could probably all be done by one photographer on Main Street.


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> Just got in line for Jack and Sally! 3rd group here!


Are you bo peep?


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> Are you bo peep?


 
Yes!


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> Yes!


We were pretty close behind you! We had the pizza planet stuff on


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Haley R said:


> We were pretty close behind you! We had the pizza planet stuff on



Oo i saw you guys !! We’re in line for the dwarves now !


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

In line for stitch - we are about 20 back already!


----------



## Haley R

lvcourtneyy said:


> Oo i saw you guys !! We’re in line for the dwarves now !


Nice! We are on it’s a small world and going to line up for the Queen soon. Have a fun party!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

We went to the party this past Sunday, the 21st. We'd previously been in 2005 and 2006, so I've been a little concerned reading this year's early reports of the party being oversold, the inability to move in crowds, unbearably hot weather, rain, etc. I had my fingers crossed that we'd still have a good time, and we did. Our night was actually a lot like our nights in '05 and '06 - maybe a little more crowded, but manageable.

We got to the MK around 4:30. They shoo'd us to the far right side for entrance, and right away put our party bands on us. We entered on Main St, and did 7DMT (FP), PoC (FP), HM (FP), SplM (Anytime FP), and BTMRR, about a 20min wait. (FP lines closed around 6.) Stopped to share a Dole Whip and pineapple upside down cake in Adventureland (no wait), and later got a bite to eat at Casey's (very crowded) and did some window shopping on Main St. (DS was disappointed he wanted a cheeseburger egg roll we'd read about, but never found them!) A CM was walking around Casey's making sure everyone had party wristbands on, and they checked us many other times around the park, too. (There was also one lady in Casey's holding a table for the parade, which was still a ways away, when people trying to eat couldn't find seats! There were lots of seats on the other side of Main St.) Kids went to ride SpM but it was down so they met us back on Main St and we entered the bypass, where we got some pictures and they gave our packages of full size bags of candy. 

Came out and rode TTA, then SpM, about 20 mins also, line moved, though. Meant to go on Astrorbiter as it had almost no line, but must've forgotten! Family also got candy at TL and FL. (I didn't want to carry any bags around!) Headed back up toward FL and DD waited in line for pics w QoH and Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum (by teacups) but they left before she got in, saying they had to go off for the parade (which we think was a fib, at least for the twins!). Then went on PPF and IASW, followed by HM again, the last two being walk ons. (PPF about 30mins, and they gave out a few bags of candy there, but also came along sweeping the floor inside the house as people were just dropping their wrappers on the ground.) We then got our spot for the second parade by LTT along with some cold drinks. Love the Headless Horseman, he stopped near us, that was fun to see. Earlier we'd seen fireworks as we were walking, but we'd watched Hallowishes from our balcony a couple of times already so we were good with that. 

I thought some of the costumes were really funny and creative, we saw many people having a great time in their groups and that was awesome. And not just at the party itself, but we'd seen lots of groups around the monorails on both Thurs and Fri nights, too (some going in as late as 8pm-8:30!). We were laughing at some of the costumes amazed at how they came up with them! I was really happy that Sunday night the weather was almost perfect. It had been really hot and humid prior to Sunday, so that was a gift! (I did see quite a few costumes that I thought would be really HOT if worn on a hot night! Especially the one piece ones like Winnie the Pooh or ones with big capes, etc. If making costumes, I'd stick with ones that are relatively cool!) Just about everyone on our flight home had been at Disney, many to MNSSHP, as hair was still dyed and there were still some remnants of costumes and such, lol.


----------



## Best Aunt

Haley R said:


> Are you bo peep?





lvcourtneyy said:


> Yes!



I get a kick out of it when people on this thread realize that they are seeing/have seen each other.


----------



## Haley R

We are sitting on the brick wall for the queen of hearts. Not sure if we are in the right spot


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Haley R said:


> We are sitting on the brick wall for the queen of hearts. Not sure if we are in the right spot



Looking at the tea cups from Tomorrowland you should be on the right wall.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Haley R said:


> We are sitting on the brick wall for the queen of hearts. Not sure if we are in the right spot


Who are you dressed as?


----------



## Haley R

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Looking at the tea cups from Tomorrowland you should be on the right wall.


Yep we are the front of the line!


----------



## Haley R

OldSchoolReasons said:


> Who are you dressed as?


Pizza planet workers


----------



## Haley R

Very ticked off. They are sold out of the oogie boogie and the cauldron popcorn buckets. We forgot to get one Tuesday and missed our chance.

ETA: Hate to say it, but we just paid $35 on eBay to get one.


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Haley R said:


> Pizza planet workers


I was right behind you as Ariel!


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

So far we've found the party not too crowded and really fun! Pre-party I met Ariel, rode Pooh, Dumbo, Barnstormer and 7DMT and got the Malificent soft serve. Stitch we   queued from 5.50 and were done by 6.40. Got to Tweedles and QoH for 6.45, took turns to trick or treat and were done by 7.05. Space Mountain said 20 but took 10 and were now off to do Haunted Mansion and space!


----------



## Haley R

Here is what we have done so far:

Before party 

Entered park at 12:45
Picture on Main Street 
Space mountain fp 1:00-1:12
Buzz m&g 1:22-1:38 (took a break before we met him)
Laugh floor 1:40-1:50
Fairy godmother m&g 2:05-2:18 (very awesome interaction) 
Picture facing back of castle 
Peter Pan fp 2:20
Philharmagic 2:30-2:40
7dmt fp 3:02

During party

Jack and Sally 3:25-4:40 (out at 4:30)
Bypass for candy 
Checked in for dessert party 4:50
Maleficent cone (which we both LOVED!) 
Pooh fp 5:07
Dinner at Pinocchio village house
It’s a small world fp 
Queen of hearts 6:15-7:02 (out at 7, we were first in line)
Tried getting popcorn buckets but was told they are sold out of both 
Grave diggers-walk up, amazing interaction, so funny, one of them scared the crap out of me twice


----------



## lvcourtneyy

The line for Pooh moved much quicker than I thought. we got in line at 645, met them at 714. Crowds seem not too bad to me


----------



## Pea-n-Me

How is the weather tonight?


----------



## Haley R

Pea-n-Me said:


> How is the weather tonight?


Great! No rain and not too hot


----------



## OldSchoolReasons

Final update! We walked past Ariel and Eric and decided to wait. This took about 20 mins. We then collected allergy bags (I had 4 tokens but they gave me a full bag anyway). Next up Haunted Mansion, posted time 40 minutes but we were out within 15 minutes. We decided to take a seat in Frontierland for the parade at which point jet lag set in! We rode Pirates with a walk on, hit some trick or treat trails and then stumbled upon the end of the Gravediggers meet with no wait. They were such a fum meet! We then took a spot for Hallowishes with 5 mins to go and ended up in front of the castle. We watched the Hocus Pocus straight after and am now bouncing! It rained a little at the end but was manageable.

Crowds were much lower than I expected, some of the walkways were a bit jammed but no worse than I expected.


----------



## lvcourtneyy

One minute wait for Elvis stitch


----------



## Dean1953

Haley R said:


> Very ticked off. They are sold out of the oogie boogie and the cauldron popcorn buckets. We forgot to get one Tuesday and missed our chance.
> 
> ETA: Hate to say it, but we just paid $35 on eBay to get one.


I tried the popcorn cart at Frontier about 7:30 and he told me the same thing.  After a conversation about proportion allocating to Parties, I just told him that at least I saved $17 (no, I won’t be going to EBay; I spent $250 at the Disney Character Outlet store on Wednesday and that more than exceeded my merchandise allowance).


----------



## Dean1953

Sorry for the delay in posting but I solely post on my IPad and with only my phone at MK, I forgot the password to DIS.  Our room wasn’t ready at BLT at 10 AM, so we went to MK and did 7 Drawfs, BTMR, Tomorrowland Speedway, buzz light year twice and space Mountain twice.  I was interested in whether Party tickets could pull 4th and 5th FP’s and they can.  The room was ready at 2, so we decided to go back to room but didn’t make it back to MK until 4:15, so no Jack and Sally today but will make that a priority on Sunday.  We got in line for 7 dwarfs at 4:50 and exited at 6:20.  We did Elvis stitch during the first parade and it took 15 minutes.  We also did Lotso and it took 20 minutes with a 5 minute break in there.  The only ride we did during the Party was Splash with no wait.  We got 3 of the 4 magic shots at Haunted Mansion and 4 magic shots on Main Street and the headless horseman when we left the Park.  
I tried to explain to my son that going through candy lines before 9 wasn’t a good idea because the lines were longer and the CM’s were not overly generous giving out candy, but I let him control what we did from 7=12, with the two character meets and magic shots.  He definitely wanted candy, which was fine with me.  I told him that we would see the Parade and Hocus Pocus on Sunday.  I got a good view of the fireworks going from Fantasyland to Haunted Mansion.  We both had a great time.


----------



## Dean1953

As you may have noticed, I still have my beard and not a pirate’s type of beard.  I was planning on shaving yesterday but things came up at hotel we were staying at and I didn’t have time last night.  It will be cut for Sunday’s Party!


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> I tried the popcorn cart at Frontier about 7:30 and he told me the same thing.  After a conversation about proportion allocating to Parties, I just told him that at least I saved $17 (no, I won’t be going to EBay; I spent $250 at the Disney Character Outlet store on Wednesday and that more than exceeded my merchandise allowance).


I saw two ladies walking with them at like 7:20. They were walking out of Adventureland towards the hub so I asked where they got them and they pointed to the cart in the hub that we had just came from and said, “oh, we got these awhile earlier today”. I thought they didn’t start selling them until 7 so I guess if we would’ve went earlier we could’ve gotten one. We bit the bullet and probably paid too much to get one on eBay. Oh well


----------



## lvcourtneyy

Yesterday was our arrival day so we didn’t get to the park until 1 pm.

Here’s what we did:

1:10: Crystal Palace lunch
2:25: 7DMT with FP
Changed into costumes 
2:52-3:02 Met Rapunzel and Tiana (posted 25 minute wait, waited 5)
3:08: photos on Main Street
3:13- 4:37: Jack and Sally, 3rd group
4:39: Photo on Main Street with our friends who were going back to their resort to change 
4:40-4:50: Photos in bypass
4:56-6:36: 7 dwarves (got treats from Big Top while in line)
6:45-7:14: Winnie the Pooh 

Walked past the Queen of Hearts, Lotso and Elvis Stitch and lines were long. watched the Monsters Inc dance party for a few moments. 

7:36: castle photos with flaming pumpkin and poison apple magic shots 
7:39-7:47: Gravediggers
7:52-8:11: 4 magic shots by HM and watched show on the lawn 
8:14-8:18: Country bears treat stop
8:22-8:39: Jafar (swapped off at Jungle Cruise treat stop) 
8:42: terrible photo pass photos by Pirates 
8:44: treat stop by Tortuga Tavern 
8:51: photopass on Main Street
8:55-9:50: parade from TST
9:52-9:54: Mickey
9:56-10:28: Hallowishes from Main Street 
10:30-10:38: line for Tarzan got cut right in front of us, decided not to wait
10:39-10:55: Moana
11:03-11:08: Philharmagic treat stop 
11:10: Cruella
11:15-11:18: Lotso
11:19: Elvis stitch 
11:22-11:25: Cosmic Ray’s Treat stop
11:26-11:48: Queen of Hearts and Tweedles. Fantastic meet but they don’t come back after the parade until almost 11:45
11:51-11:59: Space Mountain (walk-on)
12-12:22: Hocus Pocus show 
12:25-12:30: shipped in Confectionary
12:30-12:33: Main Street pumpkin photo 
12:34-12:36: Main Street photopass
12:40-12:51: Headless Horseman magic shot 

Then walked to the Contemporary for a Lyft. Great Halloween party but exhausting !


----------



## Dean1953

Just walked over to the Comtempory to buy Mickey Mouse vampire Halloween refillable cups.  They have been out of them for a week.  I went down to the consilarary line at Bay Lake Towers and explained no oogie boogie popcorn buckets or cauldron popcorn buckets last night and no vampire Mickey refillable mugs at Contempory, and asked if they could at least check the other resorts for the mug.  She said “once they are gone, they are gone.”  My reply was the moral of this story is to go in August because the tickets are cheaper and Disney hasn’t run out of merchandise by then.  To get rid of me, she agreed.  
I don’t care that much about merchandise but it’s annoying to be treated like second class citizens because we came closer to Halloween.  It certainly didn’t affect my enjoyment of the Party last night or the anticipation of Sunday’s Party but I am going to write a letter to Disney about their merchandise inventory problem and suggest that they fire those involved and hire the sellers of this merchandise on EBay, because they obviously know what sells.


----------



## MonCostivelle

I don't blame you. The rationale is all correct. You pay more money for the party and everything is sold out, so less value. I would write to Guest Services, it's plain silly that they don't have special Halloween merch any longer at a Halloween party on Halloween day.


----------



## sheila14

Dean1953 said:


> Just walked over to the Comtempory to buy Mickey Mouse vampire Halloween refillable cups.  They have been out of them for a week.  I went down to the consilarary line at Bay Lake Towers and explained no oogie boogie popcorn buckets or cauldron popcorn buckets last night and no vampire Mickey refillable mugs at Contempory, and asked if they could at least check the other resorts for the mug.  She said “once they are gone, they are gone.”  My reply was the moral of this story is to go in August because the tickets are cheaper and Disney hasn’t run out of merchandise by then.  To get rid of me, she agreed.
> I don’t care that much about merchandise but it’s annoying to be treated like second class citizens because we came closer to Halloween.  It certainly didn’t affect my enjoyment of the Party last night or the anticipation of Sunday’s Party but I am going to write a letter to Disney about their merchandise inventory problem and suggest that they fire those involved and hire the sellers of this merchandise on EBay, because they obviously know what sells.


For those who went in August and early September did not receive the resort mug either. There is no good timing.


----------



## Dean1953

I have 3 mugs at home and don’t need a fourth unless it is unique to my situation of attending 2 MNNSHP.   I’ll make a supermarket run today and buy all the beverages that I need for the next 5 days.   So, Disney only had a supply of the mugs for 3 weeks, once they introduced them?  Like I said, hire EBay sellers of Disney merchandise because they have a pulse on the Disney buyer.  Looking at Disney Character Wherehouse on Wednesday, Disney makes a lot of mistakes on merchandise and how much to buy.


----------



## Haley R

I just wanted to share our experience today. We are at mk because it’s a party day and I read everywhere about how these days are supposed to be way less busy. I can say right now that it is super busy at mk today. Idk if it’s because it’s Friday or what. I’m glad we got some rides done during the party. If I came today expecting to ride a lot I would be upset.


----------



## PolyRob

Haley R said:


> I just wanted to share our experience today. We are at mk because it’s a party day and I read everywhere about how these days are supposed to be way less busy. I can say right now that it is super busy at mk today. Idk if it’s because it’s Friday or what. I’m glad we got some rides done during the party. If I came today expecting to ride a lot I would be upset.


MK has AM EMH on Fridays so that could possibly be a factor?

I know I am seriously considering heading into MK on a Wednesday night during MVMCP season to see Happily Ever After. I am probably nuts considering its one of the few nights it will be shown and a pm EMH. We will see how daring I feel in December.


----------



## Haley R

PolyRob said:


> MK has AM EMH on Fridays so that could possibly be a factor?
> 
> I know I am seriously considering heading into MK on a Wednesday night during MVMCP season to see Happily Ever After. I am probably nuts considering its one of the few nights it will be shown and a pm EMH. We will see how daring I feel in December.


We are going to evening emh on Monday night to see HEA.


----------



## DisDreaming4116

I was at a mid-September MNSSHP and bought my Oogie Boogie PB at 6:30.  I waited in line 15 minutes.  So they started selling them at 6:15 at the latest, but possibly even earlier.  They were checking for a party bracelet.  That's too bad they are sold out so early into the actual party.


----------



## KayKayJS

So are the oogie boogie buckets sold out or are they just limiting how many they sell so they sell out quickly? Do you just have to go at 6PM to get one?


----------



## Haley R

KayKayJS said:


> So are the oogie boogie buckets sold out or are they just limiting how many they sell so they sell out quickly? Do you just have to go at 6PM to get one?


They told us they are sold out park wide and don’t plan to get any more. Same with the party pins.


----------



## Haley R

Okay here is our entire list of things we accomplished from yesterday’s 

Before party 

Entered park at 12:45
Picture on Main Street 
Space mountain fp 1:00-1:12
Buzz m&g 1:22-1:38 (took a break before we met him)
Laugh floor 1:40-1:50
Fairy godmother m&g 2:05-2:18 (very awesome interaction) 
Picture facing back of castle 
Peter Pan fp 2:20
Philharmagic 2:30-2:40
7dmt fp 3:02

During party

Jack and Sally 3:25-4:40 (out at 4:30)
Bypass for candy 

Checked in for dessert party 4:50
Maleficent cone (which we both LOVED!) 
Pooh fp 5:07
Dinner at Pinocchio village house
It’s a small world fp 
Queen of hearts 6:15-7:02 (out at 7, we were first in line)
Tried getting popcorn buckets but was told they are sold out of both 
Grave diggers-walk up (amazing interaction, so funny, one of them scared the crap out of me twice)
All four of the haunted mansion magic shots 7:35-7:50
Cadaver dans! (They were so much fun to listen to and watch, they also sang me happy birthday and took a picture with me) 
4 handfuls of candy from different people at a random stop in the middle of the road (in Frontierland, no line)
Pirates of the Caribbean 8:05-8:15
Picture at flagpole
Parade viewing for dessert party 8:40
Dessert party
Space mountain 10:35-10:40
Carousel of progress treat line 
Monsters inc treat line-2 times 
Cosmic rays treat line 
Philharmagic treat line-2 times 
Headless horseman magic shot 
Left the park at 11:20

The dessert party parade viewing was amazing. I can see why they don’t want it though because people were constantly coming up to cms and complaining that they couldn’t sit there. There were even some people that would read the sign and go under the rope anyway. The firework viewing at the terrace wasn’t great because we had a spot under the overhanging roof.  Desserts were pretty good but we wouldn’t pay for that again. We would pay just to have the parade viewing. 

Crowds didn’t seem bad at all. The crowds at mk this morning were much worse. We had some really fun interactions with characters last night. The maleficent cone has been one of the best things I’ve had this trip.


----------



## yulilin3

Just got in line for elvis stitch (5:50) we're the 2nd family in line,  was told he comes out at 6:30. After that we gave no real plan which is nice


----------



## Ydnameht

I went to yesterday's party (10/25). I was pleasantly surprised by the crowd levels after reading so many reports here of huge crowds. It was maybe a little more crowded than when I went 2 years ago but it wasn't bad at all. Only a couple times did the walkways feel very congested.

I was disappointed every pin was entirely sold out (I checked in multiple locations, just be sure). I really wanted the AP one. Might have to check eBay. I did get the AP shirt which I am excited to wear to work next week.

I took some notes last night so here goes:

Arrived at the park around 5:45 and went through security and we were in the park just after 6. Went through the bypass and got our bags and then the little baggies of candy.

6:10 we got in the line for Elvis Stitch, we were told it was probably a 45 minute wait and he would be coming out at 6:30. We met him and were out of the room just before 7 so that time estimate was spot on.

We got in line for Space Mountain at 7:02. The posted wait time was 20 minutes and we were off the ride and outside crossing the train tracks at 7:24. Riding in the dark is disconcerting. I wasn't impressed with the soundtrack but I'd ride it again. Maybe they will plus it a bit in the future.

At 7:40 we got in line for the Mad Tea Party. Wait time was posted at 5 minutes. After about that long were were in the next group to get on and we saw what appeared to be smoke coming from somewhere on the ride. Everyone that had just gotten into a teacup was taken back off and after a few more minutes a CM came over and said they'd called maintenance and we could wait if we wanted or come back later.

We then went to Storybook Treats for the Maleficent dessert. One of my chocolate horns fell on the ground, I was very sad.

At 8:14 we got in line for Trick or Treating at the Village Haus. The line looked huge but we were through it at 8:17.

At 8:18 we went into Philharmagic to ToT. That line also looked very long but we were out of there and headed to our next destination by 8:25.

At 8:30 we got in line for the Haunted Mansion. The wait time was posted at 35 minutes. Carlotta was out on the lawn when we got in line and Buster came out to join her. We were in the stretching room at 8:39. Off the ride at 8:53 and Renata was now on the lawn with Buster. We stopped and watched them for a while. I was dressed as peasant Belle and Buster said I was his second favorite Belle (after the bell in his hand he was ringing). Renata was hilarious and really engaging with her audience. 

At 9:09 we did the photo op in front of the Mansion.

At 9:12 we got in the Hatbox Ghost photo line.

At 9:22 we went back and ToTed at Philharmagic again.

At 9:31 we went through the Tom Sawyer Island dock ToT line.

At 9:33 we got in line for Big Thunder Mountain Railroad. Wait was posted at 5 minutes, we were off the ride at 9:44. 

At 9:46 stopped for a pretzel at Golden Oak.

We got to the garden in front of Casey's a few minutes before 10. There was still room to sit but not a ton of it, though there were several people lying down. At 10:10 there was still some room.

After the fireworks we went through the ToT line at Jungle Cruise at 10:38.

At 10:40 we got in line for Pirates with a 10 min posted wait. I enjoyed the 2 CMs in the line, especially the one holding the Wanted poster ("don't be fooled by the poster. He's got arms and legs as well!"). I wish there had been more of the Gunpowder Pete storyline (if it can be called that) on the actual ride itself though.

After we got off Pirates we headed towards Frontierland to look for a spot to sit. We got stuck by parade ropes and had to backtrack through Pecos Bills to get to the rest of Frontierland but managed to find seats for all 3 of us on the porch in front of the buildings. 

After the parade we briefly split up and then reconvened at Auntie Gravity's for the candy corn milkshake. So sweet. So very sweet.

We rode Buzz as our last ride of the night, just before midnight.

Got our Sorcerer's cards as we were leaving a few minutes after midnight.


----------



## Dean1953

Did anyone either at the Thursday or Friday Party buy the headless horseman straw and, if so, where?


----------



## Dean1953

We went to the Return to Sleepy Hallow tonight.  We wanted early evenings tonight and tomorrow night because of the long time at the Parties on Thursday and Sunday nights.  We arrived by boat about 7:50 for the 8 show.  They took photos of us in front of the stables, where the movie would be shown. On going inside, we registered and got pins of the headless horseman and all the popcorn and candy we wanted (we bought the $22 ticket).  The movie started at 8 and after the movie, the screen was raised and the headless horseman and his horse were behind it.  Everyone got their picture taken and those that bout the more expensive option had a dessert party combined for the 8 and 10 showings.  We both had a good time.


----------



## Haley R

Haley R said:


> Okay here is our entire list of things we accomplished from yesterday’s
> 
> Before party
> 
> Entered park at 12:45
> Picture on Main Street
> Space mountain fp 1:00-1:12
> Buzz m&g 1:22-1:38 (took a break before we met him)
> Laugh floor 1:40-1:50
> Fairy godmother m&g 2:05-2:18 (very awesome interaction)
> Picture facing back of castle
> Peter Pan fp 2:20
> Philharmagic 2:30-2:40
> 7dmt fp 3:02
> 
> During party
> 
> Jack and Sally 3:25-4:40 (out at 4:30)
> Bypass for candy
> 
> Checked in for dessert party 4:50
> Maleficent cone (which we both LOVED!)
> Pooh fp 5:07
> Dinner at Pinocchio village house
> It’s a small world fp
> Queen of hearts 6:15-7:02 (out at 7, we were first in line)
> Tried getting popcorn buckets but was told they are sold out of both
> Grave diggers-walk up (amazing interaction, so funny, one of them scared the crap out of me twice)
> All four of the haunted mansion magic shots 7:35-7:50
> Cadaver dans! (They were so much fun to listen to and watch, they also sang me happy birthday and took a picture with me)
> 4 handfuls of candy from different people at a random stop in the middle of the road (in Frontierland, no line)
> Pirates of the Caribbean 8:05-8:15
> Picture at flagpole
> Parade viewing for dessert party 8:40
> Dessert party
> Space mountain 10:35-10:40
> Carousel of progress treat line
> Monsters inc treat line-2 times
> Cosmic rays treat line
> Philharmagic treat line-2 times
> Headless horseman magic shot
> Left the park at 11:20
> 
> The dessert party parade viewing was amazing. I can see why they don’t want it though because people were constantly coming up to cms and complaining that they couldn’t sit there. There were even some people that would read the sign and go under the rope anyway. The firework viewing at the terrace wasn’t great because we had a spot under the overhanging roof.  Desserts were pretty good but we wouldn’t pay for that again. We would pay just to have the parade viewing.
> 
> Crowds didn’t seem bad at all. The crowds at mk this morning were much worse. We had some really fun interactions with characters last night. The maleficent cone has been one of the best things I’ve had this trip.


I’m not sure how the party picture got in my post lol


----------



## bpesch

Dean1953 said:


> I am going to write a letter to Disney about their merchandise inventory problem and suggest that they fire those involved and hire the sellers of this merchandise on EBay, because they obviously know what sells.



Disney has a customer service email address--guest.services@disneyworld.com  I used it after my recent trip. I brought some things to their attention that I am hoping they will change. I got a call from them and spent almost 30 minutes on the phone with them discussing issues. So they do listen. It never hurts to try to get your opinion across to them.


----------



## bpesch

sheila14 said:


> For those who went in August and early September did not receive the resort mug either. There is no good timing.



I went the first week of October and encountered the same issue.


----------



## FidFam

We went to MNSSHP last night, I was a little worried after hearing about all the heavy crowds reported earlier in the season, especially being it was the Friday night before Halloween but...

We didn’t think it was crowded at all last night, the longest we waited for a ride was Peter Pan (about 20 mins) and everything else was a walk-on to 5 min wait. And for the first time ever at MNSSHP we were able to spend time and meet the Seven Dwarves, their wait was only 20 mins between the first parade and fireworks.

And while the lines to get the candy we’re mercifully long and meandering (in anticipation of large lines) they moved quickly and we never actually waited to get candy - and boy do we have a LOT of candy.


----------



## adelaster

Dean1953 said:


> Just walked over to the Comtempory to buy Mickey Mouse vampire Halloween refillable cups.  They have been out of them for a week.  I went down to the consilarary line at Bay Lake Towers and explained no oogie boogie popcorn buckets or cauldron popcorn buckets last night and no vampire Mickey refillable mugs at Contempory, and asked if they could at least check the other resorts for the mug.  She said “once they are gone, they are gone.”  My reply was the moral of this story is to go in August because the tickets are cheaper and Disney hasn’t run out of merchandise by then.  To get rid of me, she agreed.
> I don’t care that much about merchandise but it’s annoying to be treated like second class citizens because we came closer to Halloween.  It certainly didn’t affect my enjoyment of the Party last night or the anticipation of Sunday’s Party but I am going to write a letter to Disney about their merchandise inventory problem and suggest that they fire those involved and hire the sellers of this merchandise on EBay, because they obviously know what sells.





bpesch said:


> I went the first week of October and encountered the same issue.



This angers me, and I am going to struggle to keep an open mind when we get there. Totally a first world problem, but still extremely frustrating. I know about the phone and the email, but has anyone spoken to guest services somewhere on property? I'd be interested to hear their side of this. Especially the resort mugs and party-only merch- part of the event promotion. The cauldrons I get, and I understand that limited edition sells out. They have some kind of inventory issue, and a huge problem with ebay "scalpers". 
Seeing people get bad customer service really fires me up.  I honestly wasn't even sure I would get any of that stuff but it's such a bummer to think of all those who didn't get the chance. They sell tickets to this. They know how many people are attending.


----------



## Haley R

Did anyone else buy the gray party shirt? I’m trying to decide why my small shirt is absolutely huge. It fits like a big medium. I won’t be able to wear it and already took the tags off so I’m going to have to shrink it when I get home. I bought the taste your way around the world shirt and it looks to be the same size. I’m not sure why they made these shirts ginormous. I’ve never had a size small shirt this large before.


----------



## hswillia07

Hi all! I haven't read the last few pages here, we just got back home last night from a fantastic trip  I just thought I would share that we were at the Oct. 23rd MNSSHP and it was great! It was me, my husband, our 7yo, and our 4yo. We did everything we had hoped to do except for the Hocus Pocus show - we caught a peek as we headed out around 11pm. We watched the first parade from Frontierland and watched the fireworks from Dumbo, which was awesome. My kids have multiple food allergies, so we used the teal token system and they made out like bandits  Thanks to everyone for all of the very useful info on this thread!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Haley R said:


> Did anyone else buy the gray party shirt? I’m trying to decide why my small shirt is absolutely huge. It fits like a big medium. I won’t be able to wear it and already took the tags off so I’m going to have to shrink it when I get home. I bought the taste your way around the world shirt and it looks to be the same size. I’m not sure why they made these shirts ginormous. I’ve never had a size small shirt this large before.


That’s crazy! Maybe it was a misprint? I usually find that the disney shirts are pretty true to size—maybe even towards the smaller size. I bet it’ll shrink well in the wash, though. The spirit jersey’s always fit huge, but that’s the style. 

On a related note, I finally caved and bought the HP spirit jersey online. It’s coming just in time for halloween, yay!


----------



## PattnFmly

We were at the party on 10/23 as well!  We had a blast!  Loved the interactions in the Pirates of the Caribbean!  Totally awesome!  We were dressed as Mr and Mrs Santa Claus.  Got lots of compliments.  A few people teased us and said we were at the wrong party, but DH was all ready for that laughingly explaining that we were on vacation before the big rush.  It was so much fun!


----------



## Willow1213

Attending on Tuesday 10/30, question on timing for picking up wristbands and getting in queue for Moana. We will be in MK already. Do I need to grab our wristbands prior to entering the line for Moana? Does she still begin M&G around 5:45?


----------



## Haley R

TheDisneyNurse said:


> That’s crazy! Maybe it was a misprint? I usually find that the disney shirts are pretty true to size—maybe even towards the smaller size. I bet it’ll shrink well in the wash, though. The spirit jersey’s always fit huge, but that’s the style.
> 
> On a related note, I finally caved and bought the HP spirit jersey online. It’s coming just in time for halloween, yay!


Both shirts are 50% cotton I believe so I might just need to run them through really hot water


----------



## Araminta18

Haley R said:


> Did anyone else buy the gray party shirt? I’m trying to decide why my small shirt is absolutely huge. It fits like a big medium. I won’t be able to wear it and already took the tags off so I’m going to have to shrink it when I get home. I bought the taste your way around the world shirt and it looks to be the same size. I’m not sure why they made these shirts ginormous. I’ve never had a size small shirt this large before.



YES!  I had this exact thing--both the gray MNSSHP shirt and the Taste your way around the world shirts are RIDICULOUSLY huge.  I wear a XXL or a big XL, but I had to get a L for both these two shirts.  They're huge.  Not sure why.  I actually went back and exchanged it for the smaller size.  Hopefully you can shrink it  at home!


----------



## pitpat

Willow1213 said:


> Attending on Tuesday 10/30, question on timing for picking up wristbands and getting in queue for Moana. We will be in MK already. Do I need to grab our wristbands prior to entering the line for Moana? Does she still begin M&G around 5:45?


Yes, but you can get them at Tortuga Tavern. Yes, still 5:45.


----------



## PPFlight75

Hi there!
We attended the party Friday night 10/26. It was me and DH.
Wow, what a great party!! Characters were not a focus of our party, but we did a lot of party stuff and had a great time!!
Not sure if folks still want the time frames for what we did, but I kept track just in case so here goes:
330: arrival with AP
335: photopass pic at the front. Waited 5 min
345: Jungle Cruise with FP
415: got party bands outside of Pirates with starter candy bags
420: Splash Mtn Standby off at 445 (posted wait 25 min)
445: BTMR with FP (posted wait 20 min)
5pm: Dole Whip and people watched until 530
530:  Peter Pan with FP
540: Little Mermaid without FP- walked on
545: Looked at Big Top-very little merchandise
610: People Mover-walk on
(FYI:They were not letting folks on without bands. Saw this at several places after 6)
620ish: Space without FP. Posted wait was 15 min but as we got close the ride stopped for the switchover. Line started moving at 640 and we were on in minutes.
730: ToT at 8 stops by 730
742: Pirates-off by 8 Loved the pirate interaction during the ride BTW!
HM: closed when we walked by
815: ate dinner at cosmic Rays
840: Found spot on Main street just outside Ice Cream Parlor. Had Starbucks while we waited
915: Parade-Love it!! and stayed there for Fireworks. This is a great spot and thanks to the advice here to do this!!
1015:Fireworks from Main Street
Went to HM but the line was so crazy!
Rode BTMR again with 5 min wait
ToT 4 more times
1120-HM during second parade-wait 15 minutes but posted at 25
We headed to the bus and were pulling out at 1208! Whew!

We had a great time. I found the ride waits amazingly short for what I expected. The ToT lines were walk-ons although I did see a few with a long line at times. We just skipped and came back later and walked on.

The parade was wonderful as usual and we loved the fireworks. The last time I did not get to see them at the front.

Missed my children being there but loved doing the party with just me and DH (first time)!


----------



## B. Shoe

DD10 and I attended the 10/25 party. We did NO trick or treating to focus on other items. We had a fantastic night wandering the park and checking out costumes. (She was dressed as Belle, I as a Pizza Planet delivery driver) Here’s a rough sketch of our night:

5:00 Arrival/security check.
5:20 Grabbed food at Cosmic Ray’s
5:30 Got in line for 6:30 photos with Elvis Stitch
6:45 Went to Space Mountain, but it was temporarily closed.
7:00 Photos with Belle and Gaston
7:30 Photos with the glowing lantern near Rapunzel’s Tower
8:00 Haunted Mansion, Big Thunder Mountain Railroad, Splash Mountain, and Pirates of the Caribbean.
9:15 Walked back to Tomorrowland to ride Space Mountain
10:00 Got ice cream at Plaza
10:15 Watches Hallowishes
10:30 Claimed the curb near Plaza for Boo To You.
11:15 Boo To You
12:00 Hocus Pocus Villian Spectacular

Crowds didn’t seem awful to us. Heavy traffic near Liberty Square where Boo To You started for the 9:15 parade, but we pushed through it. Waited 20 minutes or less for all of our 8-9PM rides (Splash Mountain was walk-on) and we had a GREAT interaction for roughly 5 minutes with Madame Carlotta at Haunted Mansion.

We probably could have accomplished some more after Hallowishes, but the curbside spot for the parade was tough to pass up and we chose to wait it out instead.


----------



## Haley R

Araminta18 said:


> YES!  I had this exact thing--both the gray MNSSHP shirt and the Taste your way around the world shirts are RIDICULOUSLY huge.  I wear a XXL or a big XL, but I had to get a L for both these two shirts.  They're huge.  Not sure why.  I actually went back and exchanged it for the smaller size.  Hopefully you can shrink it  at home!


I didn’t see any xs so I guess my only choice is to shrink at home. I wonder why they made them so big? I looked around today and the shirts looked really long on other people too


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> Okay here is our entire list of things we accomplished from yesterday’s
> 
> 
> The dessert party parade viewing was amazing. I can see why they don’t want it though because people were constantly coming up to cms and complaining that they couldn’t sit there. There were even some people that would read the sign and go under the rope anyway. The firework viewing at the terrace wasn’t great because we had a spot under the overhanging roof.  Desserts were pretty good but we wouldn’t pay for that again. We would pay just to have the parade viewing.


Did the CMs make those that snuck under the rope leave?  I'm afraid I would have to have made a "citizen's arrest"!  Seriously contemplating the special Tony's MVMCP parade viewing for our christmas party in early December.  I would be super ticked off if I paid to have that special viewing when others just snuck in!


----------



## adelaster

Questions I couldn't find answers to on page one:

What time does the bypass open/close?
Can you access the bypass once it opens if you are already in the park?
What time do the three internal wristband distribution stations open?
What time do Haunted Mansion spooks appear on the lawn? 
Appreciate the information!


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> Did the CMs make those that snuck under the rope leave?  I'm afraid I would have to have made a "citizen's arrest"!  Seriously contemplating the special Tony's MVMCP parade viewing for our christmas party in early December.  I would be super ticked off if I paid to have that special viewing when others just snuck in!


Yes they did. They ended up opening part of our section for some reason and people started going there to sit and stand. There were lots of people trying to walk up and sit on the curb. It honestly was such a hassle for the cms to monitor, but we loved our view of the parade.


----------



## RachaelA

We were at tonight’s (last night’s I guess technically now) party.

Crowds were actually way less then we’ve seen in the past for this exact same party (Sunday before Halloween. This is year 3 of that day for us). 

We did j&s and Elvis stitch before 7. Then ToT and Buzz. Met Lotso. More ToT. Teacups. Met Winnie the Pooh and friends. Got Jack Push pops from Sleepy Hollow. Some of the Hocus Pocus show. Parade on Main Street. Fireworks. ToT. Pirates. Carmel Pretzel. ToT. All the Magic shots by Haunted mansion. Haunted Mansion. Lots of ToT. Watched the parade as we walked towards the front. Walked right in to Mickey at 11:50. Final PP shot on Main Street. Headless Horseman. Back to BLT.

We didn’t rush and could have gotten plenty of more stuff in.


----------



## LMO429

We did the party on Friday 10/26 and I was please to find the parks not that crowded.  After reading so many reports on here about crowds I was worried but we found it to be fine. I still think they should have FP for the bigger character meet and greets we did not do any of that because lines were long.  But otherwise we had a great time. So glad I did not waste money on a dessert party able to get a spot no problem.


----------



## MeggyScumEsquire

We went to last the party last night (Sunday, Oct 28) and I was blown away! We had a fantastic time! We didn't have any fastpasses (I got the email that I had to cancel them a couple days before our trip) and it turns out we didn't need them anyway! Our priorities were rides, parade, fireworks, and trick or treating!

We arrived around 3:30 and were let in around 3:50ish, took a few photos and got our first treats then headed directly for Splash. The wait was 20 min and ended up more like 15. Then did Big Thunder with about 20 minute wait. We got off and Splash was even shorter so we did it again!

We had a frozen lemonade which I always regret a bit - so nice and cold but never quenches my thirst! 

Continued to 7DMT (40 min wait), teacups (5min), and Little Mermaid (Walk on). We stopped for trick or treating in between whenever we saw a spot! We also did Space mtn and Pirates before a third ride on Splash (walk on) and picked up some Hades nachos and got a great spot in Frontierland for the 9:15 parade. It was probably 8:45 when we came out of Pecos Bill and still good spots for the parade along the way. 

We normally don't watch the parades but wow! Loved it! Great characters and floats - and the headless horseman was awesome! 

We were going to go straight to Main St but ended up doing some more trick or treating along the way!

We saw off to the right closer to the Tomorrowland Terrace and actually had seats along a bench for the Fireworks - my feet are so grateful! We ended the night with Buzz (walk on) and the final trick or trading spots we missed and wandered out through the Emporium astound 11pm - there was even a bus already at the stop! 

The night was perfect! I'd love to do it again! Thank you everyone here for all of the tips and info


----------



## RachaelA

LMO429 said:


> We did the party on Friday 10/26 and I was please to find the parks not that crowded.  After reading so many reports on here about crowds I was worried but we found it to be fine. I still think they should have FP for the bigger character meet and greets we did not do any of that because lines were long.  But otherwise we had a great time. So glad I did not waste money on a dessert party able to get a spot no problem.


I’m wondering if the higher prices for these later parties finally priced people out? 

I was shocked by how much space we saw around Main Street 15 minutes before the first parade started last night! And we had plenty of room for fireworks too.


----------



## Haley R

I forgot to mention that all of our magic shots showed up right away at the party.


----------



## PolyRob

Haley R said:


> I forgot to mention that all of our magic shots showed up right away at the party.


Nice! I have three requests into PhotoPass support for missing photos. I had 12 sets missing initially, but a majority showed up after a few days. At a week I decided to reach out.


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> Yes they did. They ended up opening part of our section for some reason and people started going there to sit and stand. There were lots of people trying to walk up and sit on the curb. It honestly was such a hassle for the cms to monitor, but we loved our view of the parade.


Where is the marked spot for parade viewing?  Is it right at the top?  All around?  I am seriously considering it for the Christmas party.


----------



## Haley R

PolyRob said:


> Nice! I have three requests into PhotoPass support for missing photos. I had 12 sets missing initially, but a majority showed up after a few days. At a week I decided to reach out.


Huh I wonder if they fixed that


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> Where is the marked spot for parade viewing?  Is it right at the top?  All around?  I am seriously considering it for the Christmas party. View attachment 361899


It started out covering most of the whole right side of the flag pole area, but after awhile they took part of the rope down on the side and they couldn’t keep people from sitting there. I’m not sure why they removed the rope at all. We were standing at the very tip of the area at the top and stayed behind a rope. I felt bad for the people to the right of us because they removed the rope in front of them and some people came and stood in front of them


----------



## Dean1953

Haley R said:


> Huh I wonder if they fixed that


I was missing two magic shots on Main Street from last night that I didn’t do during Thursday’s Party.  I am going to HS today and I’ll stop at Photoshop and ask them about those shots.  My main reason for stopping at Photoshop today is to get my Jack and Sally photos. I had taken my magic band off, forgetting that I’d need it once the pictures were taken.  After the pictures were taken, they gave me a photo pass card to link the pass to my MDE account.  They had me out the door before I realized why they gave me the card.  I stopped by photoshop at MK last night but they were too busy and not much help.  I remember the time that the photos were taken, so it shouldn’t be any big deal finding them.  I’d hate to think that I wasted 90 minutes in line.


----------



## PolyRob

Dean1953 said:


> I was missing two magic shots on Main Street from last night that I didn’t do during Thursday’s Party.  I am going to HS today and I’ll stop at Photoshop and ask them about those shots.  My main reason for stopping at Photoshop today is to get my Jack and Sally photos. I had taken my magic band off, forgetting that I’d need it once the pictures were taken.  After the pictures were taken, they gave me a photo pass card to link the pass to my MDE account.  They had me out the door before I realized why they gave me the card.  I stopped by photoshop at MK last night but they were too busy and not much help.  I remember the time that the photos were taken, so it shouldn’t be any big deal finding them.  I’d hate to think that I wasted 90 minutes in line.



I think they will be able to find them no problem! Especially since you know the time and you were one of the first meets that night.

I found some of my photos loaded weird in general. Stitch does not say "Meeting Stitch." It says "GLOBALPP" and comes up under Resorts and More... not Magic Kingdom. This also took days to load after the party.


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> I was missing two magic shots on Main Street from last night that I didn’t do during Thursday’s Party.  I am going to HS today and I’ll stop at Photoshop and ask them about those shots.  My main reason for stopping at Photoshop today is to get my Jack and Sally photos. I had taken my magic band off, forgetting that I’d need it once the pictures were taken.  After the pictures were taken, they gave me a photo pass card to link the pass to my MDE account.  They had me out the door before I realized why they gave me the card.  I stopped by photoshop at MK last night but they were too busy and not much help.  I remember the time that the photos were taken, so it shouldn’t be any big deal finding them.  I’d hate to think that I wasted 90 minutes in line.


Hopefully they find your pictures for you. I think they will.


----------



## Dean1953

The photopass at HS was considerably less crowded than the one at MK last night.  they found them with no problems.  I've gradually been losing my facial hair.  I had my pirate's moustache for yesterday's Party and intended to keep it through Halloween but my son didn't like it, so I shaved it off this morning but kept a normal moustache.  that still comes off November 1.   Last night, we got to the party about 2:30 from spending the morning at Animal Kingdom.  we rode 7 dwarfs and Splash Mountain and got to the entrance to Jack and Sally at 3:50, later than I wanted.   We got out at 5:20, so it wasn't that bad.   we then went to Cosmic Rays for the Muenster Mash burgers.  Other characters that we saw were Jafar and Pooh and friends.  Jafar was around 15 minutes but Pooh took 50 minutes and two breaks.  There were several times that my son wanted to bail the line but at the end, he was glad to meet them.   Just to be on the safe side, I did check one more time on the boogie popcorn buckets and they were still out of them with none coming before the last of the Party dates.  We went through Haunter Mansion and intended on getting the one magic shot that I didn't have of the hearst as you enter the HM gates but it was too long a wait, so we passed.   I did keep my son from Trick or treating until 9 and then we hit a few around but concentrated on the double ones, particularly the one in Tomorrowland.   One of the CM's saw that we were circling and decided to use her 2 hands as shovels and had us put out large bags into the barrel and started filling the bags.  we got as much Sunday as we did on Thursday in a lot less time.  A bonus was on leaving around 11, I started looking for the headless horseman straw and checked Caseys  Corner.  They said that they did not have them but the shop across he street did.  As the parade just started, we had to watch it before we could cross the street.  Of the 2 Parties that we attended, that was the only Parade that we watched.    Packing tonight should be fun.  I brought 1 extra suitcase but have no idea if it will all fit. all in all, we had a great time but in the future, one Halloween Party a year is enough.  Its going to take my feet now at least 3-4 days to recover.


----------



## monique5

*Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party sold out for October 30*


----------



## PPFlight75

@FoxC63 I haven’t seen you post in awhile and I’m missing you! I know your party is coming up. Just wanted to wish you a good time!


----------



## RachaelA

monique5 said:


> *Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party sold out for October 30*


Glad we picked last night instead!


----------



## dachsie

PPFlight75 said:


> @FoxC63 I haven’t seen you post in awhile and I’m missing you! I know your party is coming up. Just wanted to wish you a good time!


I've been missing her too.


----------



## mamapenguin

dachsie said:


> I've been missing her too.


Yupp. Sending her a virtual WOOF


----------



## monique5

*2 More MNSSHPs Remain for 2018*


----------



## Haley R

mamapenguin said:


> Yupp. Sending her a virtual WOOF


@FoxC63 where you at?


----------



## Haley R

A little disappointed in the response I got back about merchandise being sold out:

We encourage you to keep an eye on the Disney Store and Shop Disney Parks App for merchandise.  Many items that you can find in the Theme Parks can be purchased online.


----------



## raging fire

I just saw Tracy Morgan with his family at the party tonight.


----------



## Haley R

raging fire said:


> I just saw Tracy Morgan with his family at the party tonight.


Well that’s pretty cool.


----------



## 1lilspark

Haley R said:


> Many items that you can find in the Theme Parks can be purchased online.


In the case of items for the party they can be found online by 3rd party eBay sellers for an insanely inflated price


----------



## raging fire

Has any one seen the gray party t shirt in size small or extra small? I've only been able to find XL and larger


----------



## Haley R

raging fire said:


> Has any one seen the gray party t shirt in size small or extra small? I've only been able to find XL and larger


I got mine in a small last Thursday but it was slim pickings that day and big top only had mediums left. I didn’t see any xs at all. I don’t think they made them in xs.


----------



## Haley R

1lilspark said:


> In the case of items for the party they can be found online by 3rd party eBay sellers for an insanely inflated price


Sadly we bought the oogie boogie on eBay because it was the only place we could get one.


----------



## adelaster

For anyone here tonight or tomorrow they are completely sold out of all the pins and have very little remaining merch of anything else. I'm trying to decide how upset to be, considering we were charged so much more for so much less. I go on Ebay and things are selling for 5x as much. Extremely uncool, but I feel weird complaining. It's just so weird that its Halloween and nothing is left.


----------



## Haley R

adelaster said:


> For anyone here tonight or tomorrow they are completely sold out of all the pins and have very little remaining merch of anything else. I'm trying to decide how upset to be, considering we were charged so much more for so much less. I go on Ebay and things are selling for 5x as much. Extremely uncool, but I feel weird complaining. It's just so weird that its Halloween and nothing is left.


That’s exactly how we felt and we were there last Tuesday and Thursday. It’s very weird to be at a Halloween party with nothing to buy.


----------



## adelaster

Haley R said:


> That’s exactly how we felt and we were there last Tuesday and Thursday. It’s very weird to be at a Halloween party with nothing to buy.


Right?! There's not even any pumpkin necklaces. Was everything in the stores Christmas for you too? I just wish we were warned. I wasn't expecting this.


----------



## raging fire

It wasn't nearly this bad last year for merch. I think only the popcorn buckets were completely sold out by this time.


----------



## Haley R

adelaster said:


> Right?! There's not even any pumpkin necklaces. Was everything in the stores Christmas for you too? I just wish we were warned. I wasn't expecting this.


Yes lots of Christmas stuff. I understand that the Christmas parties start next week, but Christmas doesn’t. I paid to be there for Halloween, not Christmas. I knew some stuff would be sold out but it was worse than I thought and they don’t seem to care too much. I get they don’t want to make too much but if they portioned them out for each party I think they would still be fine. You know people will buy the leftovers at the outlet store.


----------



## adelaster

I've been to five treat stops and this is how much I've gotten total:
Just an FYI as everyone else has been saying how much they're getting. This is about 30 pieces.


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> @FoxC63 where you at?


She's at the party tonite.  Its her b-day!


----------



## Haley R

adelaster said:


> I've been to five treat stops and this is how much I've gotten total:View attachment 362274
> Just an FYI as everyone else has been saying how much they're getting. This is about 30 pieces.


We got a whole suitcase full of candy from just two parties! We plan to hand it out tomorrow for Halloween!


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> She's at the party tonite.  Its her b-day!


Well I hope she’s having a blast! Happy bday @FoxC63! Mine’s in two days!! My parents gave me a Barnes and noble gift card so I can’t wait to go use it!


----------



## dachsie

Haley R said:


> Well I hope she’s having a blast! Happy bday @FoxC63! Mine’s in two days!! My parents gave me a Barnes and noble gift card so I can’t wait to go use it!


Happy early birthday!


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> Happy early birthday!


Thank you!!


----------



## Retroecho

TOTALLY having an awesome time at the party. I think it’s all about expectations. But from reading everything I just walked in being happy with the ambiance.


----------



## RachaelA

adelaster said:


> I've been to five treat stops and this is how much I've gotten total:View attachment 362274
> Just an FYI as everyone else has been saying how much they're getting. This is about 30 pieces.


That’s crazy! Why are they being so stingy?!?!?

On Sunday night the cast members were telling us to keep looping. The guy at Tortuga Tavern was the best. He kept yelling and clapping ‘go through again and treat yourself!’


----------



## sheila14

Watch them run out of candy!!!! I would not be a happy camper


----------



## B. Shoe

Retroecho said:


> TOTALLY having an awesome time at the party. I think it’s all about expectations. But from reading everything I just walked in being happy with the ambiance.



Same with us! We probably could have accomplished more during our party night, but we were having a great time just doing some photos, admiring everyone's costumes, taking part in a few rides and sticking around late for the signature party shows/fireworks. We did not do any trick or treating, I can buy M&M's and Snickers anytime.


----------



## ninafeliz

We attended Friday the 26th.  After reading this thread I was prepared for terrible crowds and worried that we might not have a very good time.  I am very relieved to say I had nothing to worry about, we did everything I wanted to do and more and had a great time.  it was crowded, maybe more so than I remember from parties 3-4 years ago, but not as bad as I had feared.

We entered around 3:00, so we had 4 hrs before the party plus party time.  In no particular order (because I won't remember right anyway) we were able to:
Got our wristbands at Tortuga tavern shortly after 4:00, no line at all
Get the SOTMK card
Go through the bypass and get a photo with the frame while there
Eat at Crystal Palace at 4:50
Ride Teacups, POTC, and SM with their overlays (some jerk on the peoplemover had a super bright flashlight shining all through SM during our ride )
Ride Swiss Family Treehouse, IASW, HM (FP), Speedway, Dumbo, Buzz Lightyear, Astro Orbiter, BTMRR (FP), and the Peoplemover
Did all of the TOT trails
Got Hitchhiking ghosts, hatbox ghost, hearse driver, poison apple, headless horseman magic shots
Got HM lantern and Halloween party frame prop shots
Got PP pics with the pumpkins at the beginning of main St, HM before the party which included 1 hitchhiking ghost, Pics on Main St before the party, pics out front before the party
Shopped for merch in Emporium before 4:00, got AP shirt, ornament, and shirts for the kids.  No pins at all, bought the AP one on ebay 
Watched the first parade from border b/w liberty square and Frontierland. Got front row at 8:45, really crowded by the time it started
Saw HH before parade
Watched Fireworks from boardwalk in Frontierland.  Not terrible, but the music was faint and I really prefer watching from anywhere in the front or even side of the castle (including the Poly) better
Watched the 12:00 Hocus Pocus
Got a slushie at Big Top Souvenirs and watched the dance party while drinking it

We went through each TOT trail once, and filled the bags Disney hands you twice each.  We dumped them into the larger Halloween Shopping bag that says I want Candy and had too much for the bag.  We got 22.5 lbs of candy!  We could have had tons more if we had repeated trails, but my son and I wanted to do each one once just because we have some OCD tendencies .  We had no need for that much candy and my DH was rather annoyed that we were continuing to get it!  Most CMs were giving out very large handfulls.  I did not see any fill up a bag or give multiple handfulls.  A couple of the trails were longer than we should have waited, but we didn't know until we were in the line so we stayed.  It was still easily less than 10 min (ariels grotto, Philharmagic). I was surprised there weren't any long TOT trails with multiple stops like they used to have on the walkway between the fantasyland train station and SM or around the Splash Mt area at past parties.  

We left after the 12:00 hocus pocus show and got the HH magic shot on the way out, and got a bus to the BC by shortly after 12:30.  No one at the bus stop when we got there, and one pulled up shortly after and left with 3 groups on it.  Main St was very crowded still, and the PP photographers on Main St had very long lines then.  There was no line for the HH shot.

It had called for rain, but we only had a faint sprinkle once briefly early in the evening.  I felt so lucky!

We had a great time!  The only thing I wish I could have done differently was to honestly stress less about what we got to do vs didn't get to do, and just went and had fun.  For parts of the night I was pushing my family to get to the next thing, and my kids would be wanting to stop and see something or do something else.  I should have relaxed a little and let them choose more.  I'm lucky they took it as well as they did, and also lucky that one son decided he really wanted to hit TOT trails and the other - to my utter astonishment- decided he liked getting magic shots!

The ride lines were very short.  I did't check the big rides during the party (mine train, BTMRR, HM), but the other ones were pretty much walk ons.  I did see the HM looking pretty crowded once

We had little to no waits for the magic shots.

My DH hadn't known the price, and was pretty surprised when I mentioned to him that it had been $119 each to go.  I think he was thinking in the $70-$80 range!  I believe his comment was "we paid almost $500 to go to that?"  He wasn't necessarily upset, just incredulous.


----------



## Dean1953

Haley R said:


> A little disappointed in the response I got back about merchandise being sold out:
> 
> We encourage you to keep an eye on the Disney Store and Shop Disney Parks App for merchandise.  Many items that you can find in the Theme Parks can be purchased online.


I got home tonight and will voice my concerns about lots of Halloween merchandise being sold out up to weeks in advance of Halloween.  I’m not big on buying hard tickets for special events but am going to let Disney know that there lack of concern over highly publicized Halloween merchandise being sold out in advance of Halloween probably will affect my decision to buy tickets to another special Disney event.  If they reply, I’ll post it.


----------



## Dean1953

With a half hour remaining, Happy Birthday Fox c63!


----------



## Dean1953

And an early best birthday wishes to Haley!


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> And an early best birthday wishes to Haley!


Thank you!!


----------



## Pea-n-Me

When I was at the party on Oct 21st, I saw two women wearing Halloween Mickey shirts I would've really liked to buy. I asked them where they got them and they said they bought them in the MK back in AUGUST! (And they mentioned they were sold out!  ) BOO!!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

I would say the only thing I’m disappointed in is the merchandise. I really wish they would set aside amounts for each party, and do something about people buying up a whole lot to sell on ebay. 

In other news, I actually did find the HP spirit jersey on ebay for a pretty good price! Only 5 dollars more than the tag price. Of course I didn’t get my AP discount. But I love my spirit jersey. I just wish there was enough for all of us.


----------



## mickey1968

I was at tonight's party (10/30). Apparently it was sold out but it sure did NOT feel like a sold out party. I have done several HalloweenNight parties over the past few years and this felt nothing like that. I felt more like a mid-October party. I was disappointed that there were no Hocus Pocus pins available, but I knew that going in because of reading these boards. Otherwise, I found plenty of merchandise especially t-shirts. The section of the Emporium with the party merchandise had tons of the HP Varsity shirts in all sizes and the NBC 25th shirts and the gray party shirts too. I just bought the small HP mug and a HP 25th Anniversary ceramic ornament. And a NBC pin with Lock, Shock and Barrel. I didn't see any of the specialty popcorn buckets anywhere. Overall though I thought it was a great evening!


----------



## Best Aunt

Okay, here's my thought about the Halloween Merch.

Sell it only during the parties, and limit how much each guest can purchase -- mark it on the guest's party wristband, the way they mark the wristband when you get the party Sorcerer's card.


----------



## Mambo Junkie

ninafeliz said:


> We attended Friday the 26th.  After reading this thread I was prepared for terrible crowds and worried that we might not have a very good time.  I am very relieved to say I had nothing to worry about, we did everything I wanted to do and more and had a great time.  it was crowded, maybe more so than I remember from parties 3-4 years ago, but not as bad as I had feared.
> 
> We entered around 3:00, so we had 4 hrs before the party plus party time.  In no particular order (because I won't remember right anyway) we were able to:
> Got our wristbands at Tortuga tavern shortly after 4:00, no line at all
> Get the SOTMK card
> Go through the bypass and get a photo with the frame while there
> Eat at Crystal Palace at 4:50
> Ride Teacups, POTC, and SM with their overlays (some jerk on the peoplemover had a super bright flashlight shining all through SM during our ride )
> Ride Swiss Family Treehouse, IASW, HM (FP), Speedway, Dumbo, Buzz Lightyear, Astro Orbiter, BTMRR (FP), and the Peoplemover
> Did all of the TOT trails
> Got Hitchhiking ghosts, hatbox ghost, hearse driver, poison apple, headless horseman magic shots
> Got HM lantern and Halloween party frame prop shots
> Got PP pics with the pumpkins at the beginning of main St, HM before the party which included 1 hitchhiking ghost, Pics on Main St before the party, pics out front before the party
> Shopped for merch in Emporium before 4:00, got AP shirt, ornament, and shirts for the kids.  No pins at all, bought the AP one on ebay
> Watched the first parade from border b/w liberty square and Frontierland. Got front row at 8:45, really crowded by the time it started
> Saw HH before parade
> Watched Fireworks from boardwalk in Frontierland.  Not terrible, but the music was faint and I really prefer watching from anywhere in the front or even side of the castle (including the Poly) better
> Watched the 12:00 Hocus Pocus
> Got a slushie at Big Top Souvenirs and watched the dance party while drinking it
> 
> We went through each TOT trail once, and filled the bags Disney hands you twice each.  We dumped them into the larger Halloween Shopping bag that says I want Candy and had too much for the bag.  We got 22.5 lbs of candy!  We could have had tons more if we had repeated trails, but my son and I wanted to do each one once just because we have some OCD tendencies .  We had no need for that much candy and my DH was rather annoyed that we were continuing to get it!  Most CMs were giving out very large handfulls.  I did not see any fill up a bag or give multiple handfulls.  A couple of the trails were longer than we should have waited, but we didn't know until we were in the line so we stayed.  It was still easily less than 10 min (ariels grotto, Philharmagic). I was surprised there weren't any long TOT trails with multiple stops like they used to have on the walkway between the fantasyland train station and SM or around the Splash Mt area at past parties.
> 
> We left after the 12:00 hocus pocus show and got the HH magic shot on the way out, and got a bus to the BC by shortly after 12:30.  No one at the bus stop when we got there, and one pulled up shortly after and left with 3 groups on it.  Main St was very crowded still, and the PP photographers on Main St had very long lines then.  There was no line for the HH shot.
> 
> It had called for rain, but we only had a faint sprinkle once briefly early in the evening.  I felt so lucky!
> 
> We had a great time!  The only thing I wish I could have done differently was to honestly stress less about what we got to do vs didn't get to do, and just went and had fun.  For parts of the night I was pushing my family to get to the next thing, and my kids would be wanting to stop and see something or do something else.  I should have relaxed a little and let them choose more.  I'm lucky they took it as well as they did, and also lucky that one son decided he really wanted to hit TOT trails and the other - to my utter astonishment- decided he liked getting magic shots!
> 
> The ride lines were very short.  I did't check the big rides during the party (mine train, BTMRR, HM), but the other ones were pretty much walk ons.  I did see the HM looking pretty crowded once
> 
> We had little to no waits for the magic shots.
> 
> My DH hadn't known the price, and was pretty surprised when I mentioned to him that it had been $119 each to go.  I think he was thinking in the $70-$80 range!  I believe his comment was "we paid almost $500 to go to that?"  He wasn't necessarily upset, just incredulous.


Thank you for the review! We are going tonight and though we mostly just want 2 characters in particular I hope to accomplish so much more , especially magic shots. We have never been that big on merchandise, just usually a pin or t shirt. I would wait to buy things on eBay. The rush dies down and people tend to discount the items they are selling. With it being so fresh people are willing to pay more. Then comes the next big thing.super excited for tonight!


----------



## monique5




----------



## PolyRob

It may be a logistical nightmare, but why can't Disney release the party merch via Shop Parks to guests with MNSSHP ticket entitlements? It could even limit one of each item per entitlement. This could even encourage people to buy party tickets earlier.

I remember when AP merchandise was available in the app. It was great!


----------



## Retroecho

We have been to the party three times and this one was just as great. We went with a chill approach. We scopes out parade seats and sat there an hour early while enjoying people
Watching and a huge dinner from
Pecos. We watched the fireworks from the Frontierland to liberty square bridge. We didn’t go after any merch just some
Yummy treats. We also don’t meet characters. We go for ambiance, rides and a bit of candy which we got a huge amount of. It was sold out but it definitely didn’t feel it. The ride lines were totally awesome. I told my hubby that next year was supposed to be our off year but we may have to plan a short trip and just do party. There’s just something about being there late at night that adds extra fun. 

We rode 11 rides in the 7ish hours we were there. We easily could have rode more but we preferred to chill out.


----------



## dismoose23

DW and I went to the 28th party. Though are feet are still sore (due to being at Magic Kingdom since 9), the party was a wonderful experience. Thanks to the great advise from the boards and DIS podcasts, we were able to hit everything we wanted and then some. Here is what we were able to accomplish:

1. Started the night meeting the 7 dwarfs (got in line right at 4:15)
2. Met Jack and Sally
3. Headed to some of the TOT lines (we are going to have candy for days...no complaints here )
4. Grabbed a quick snack and Casey's and the Hades' Nachos at Pecos Bill
4a. Met Captain Jack
5. Rode Haunted Mansion
6. Got pictures with the country bears and with Brer Bear
7. Headed to Main Street and saw Hallowishes
8. Headed back to Frontierland for the Boo to You parade
9. Finished the night with the Midnight showing of Hocus Pocus (amazing!)

Final thoughts: If I were to do everything over again, I would not have gotten a day ticket to MK. That was waaaaaaay too much time on our feet, especially with never leaving the park. I am not sure how it was for others who attended, but the party did not seem overly crowded. We were able to navigate through MK just fine and hit everything we wanted to (actually more than we expected). I would have to say the party was well worth the money for a first timer. There are still things we would like to do if we were to go back. DW is already having me look for resort options for November 2019. We would love to do MVMCP. My only negative with the party (and it is only a minor one) is that since it was one of the later ones, the party exclusive merchandise was lacking/sold out. DW and I did find a few things to purchase, but would have loved to have had the opportunity to buy other exclusives (ex. Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket, Hocus Pocus 25th anniversary t-shirts, etc.). Oh well, still had a wonderful time at the party and would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Retroecho

dismoose23 said:


> DW and I went to the 28th party. Though are feet are still sore (due to being at Magic Kingdom since 9), the party was a wonderful experience. Thanks to the great advise from the boards and DIS podcasts, we were able to hit everything we wanted and then some. Here is what we were able to accomplish:
> 
> 1. Started the night meeting the 7 dwarfs (got in line right at 4:15)
> 2. Met Jack and Sally
> 3. Headed to some of the TOT lines (we are going to have candy for days...no complaints here )
> 4. Grabbed a quick snack and Casey's and the Hades' Nachos at Pecos Bill
> 4a. Met Captain Jack
> 5. Rode Haunted Mansion
> 6. Got pictures with the country bears and with Brer Bear
> 7. Headed to Main Street and saw Hallowishes
> 8. Headed back to Frontierland for the Boo to You parade
> 9. Finished the night with the Midnight showing of Hocus Pocus (amazing!)
> 
> Final thoughts: If I were to do everything over again, I would not have gotten a day ticket to MK. That was waaaaaaay too much time on our feet, especially with never leaving the park. I am not sure how it was for others who attended, but the party did not seem overly crowded. We were able to navigate through MK just fine and hit everything we wanted to (actually more than we expected). I would have to say the party was well worth the money for a first timer. There are still things we would like to do if we were to go back. DW is already having me look for resort options for November 2019. We would love to do MVMCP. My only negative with the party (and it is only a minor one) is that since it was one of the later ones, the party exclusive merchandise was lacking/sold out. DW and I did find a few things to purchase, but would have loved to have had the opportunity to buy other exclusives (ex. Oogie Boogie popcorn bucket, Hocus Pocus 25th anniversary t-shirts, etc.). Oh well, still had a wonderful time at the party and would do it again in a heart beat.


Be sure to get your bounce back offer if you stayed on site for next year!


----------



## mickey1968

Retroecho said:


> We have been to the party three times and this one was just as great. We went with a chill approach. We scopes out parade seats and sat there an hour early while enjoying people
> Watching and a huge dinner from
> Pecos. We watched the fireworks from the Frontierland to liberty square bridge. We didn’t go after any merch just some
> Yummy treats. We also don’t meet characters. We go for ambiance, rides and a bit of candy which we got a huge amount of. It was sold out but it definitely didn’t feel it. The ride lines were totally awesome. I told my hubby that next year was supposed to be our off year but we may have to plan a short trip and just do party. There’s just something about being there late at night that adds extra fun.
> 
> We rode 11 rides in the 7ish hours we were there. We easily could have rode more but we preferred to chill out.


I agree about just taking it all in and enjoying the atmosphere and the special entertainment. I have been to numerous sold out parties at the end of October and several Halloween nights. Last night did not feel any where near sold out to me. I was able to get a good spot for the parade in Liberty Square, a great spot for fireworks right between Casey's and Plaza Ice Cream, then a pretty good spot for the Villain's Spectacular at 10:45.

The only ride I managed to do was Big Thunder. I was too tired to make it back to even ride Haunted Mansion, but I had a great time and my spirit has been renewed after a magical night in the MK. I hope everyone has a blast at tonight's party!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Happy Halloween, everyone! I wish I can go back in time to my 2 parties. I love MNSSHP so much, and it has been great planning it out and sharin experiences with you all!


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

And just for a little Halloween fun, this is how I walked around at work last night. My light up Mickey pumpkins were such a hit! I work with cancer patients, and it was nice to run amuck and bring some joy to those that I care for.


----------



## mombrontrent

Went to the party last night (10/30). It said it was sold out but like others said it didn’t feel like it. All ride lines were walk on or very short. The longest we waited was for space and that was maybe 15-20 minutes around 8:30. We didn’t meet any characters and we watched the the fireworks from the fantasy land bridge showing up just as they were starting. Got front row seats for the second parade in Frontier land about 20 minutes before it started. Didn’t buy any merchandise just the Malificent cones but collected a ton of candy. Candy lines were moved very quickly.


----------



## Haley R

mombrontrent said:


> Went to the party last night (10/30). It said it was sold out but like others said it didn’t feel like it. All ride lines were walk on or very short. The longest we waited was for space and that was maybe 15-20 minutes around 8:30. We didn’t meet any characters and we watched the the fireworks from the fantasy land bridge showing up just as they were starting. Got front row seats for the second parade in Frontier land about 20 minutes before it started. Didn’t buy any merchandise just the Malificent cones but collected a ton of candy. Candy lines were moved very quickly.


What did you think of the maleficent cone? I’m pretty sure it’s my new favorite treat! We bought two of them while we were there and probably would’ve bought more.


----------



## Retroecho

Haley R said:


> What did you think of the maleficent cone? I’m pretty sure it’s my new favorite treat! We bought two of them while we were there and probably would’ve bought more.


IT WAS SO GOOD!!! Like caps lock worthy. Hahaha. Better than I anticipated for sure.


----------



## Haley R

Retroecho said:


> IT WAS SO GOOD!!! Like caps lock worthy. Hahaha. Better than I anticipated for sure.


I felt the same way! They should make it a permanent snack there. I didn’t care too much for the chocolate horns. Were they dark chocolate?


----------



## Haley R

We got our oogie boogie popcorn bucket in the mail today! We are gonna watch NMBC tonight, eating popcorn from him, and handing out MNSSHP candy!


----------



## yulilin3

Haley R said:


> I felt the same way! They should make it a permanent snack there. I didn’t care too much for the chocolate horns. Were they dark chocolate?


the lime sorbet is in the Peter Pan float that is served there daily, you can ask for the sorbet alone with no soda as well


----------



## Dean1953

I ended up going to Disney’s Character Wearhouse last Wednesday and bought several Halloween items, one of which, socks that light up, I wore to last Thursday’s Party (they are a little too small to get on easily so I didn’t wear them to Sunday’s Party).  I bought a Halloween Minnie Mouse riding a broomstick door mat and will hand out MNNSHP candy from a large Disney Halloween bowl.  And I hung up my Disney “I Van’t Candy” sign earlier today.  All were selling in the stores at MK for considerably more than at the Character Outlet store.


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Retroecho said:


> IT WAS SO GOOD!!! Like caps lock worthy. Hahaha. Better than I anticipated for sure.


It was worthy of me! I feel so special.


----------



## kandim

At tonight’s party 10/31, have done MNSSHP for past 5 years, mostly on Halloween but have never had such crowds & long wait times. It’s insane that for the premium price we pay for this party to have 50 minute waits for rides, trick or treat lines so long you cannot see the end & to boot the merchandise is sold out. Disney has always been my happy place but not tonight.


----------



## Retroecho

kandim said:


> At tonight’s party 10/31, have done MNSSHP for past 5 years, mostly on Halloween but have never had such crowds & long wait times. It’s insane that for the premium price we pay for this party to have 50 minute waits for rides, trick or treat lines so long you cannot see the end & to boot the merchandise is sold out. Disney has always been my happy place but not tonight.


I guess I don’t see what you mean. The only long line is 45 for haunted mansion which is a no duh.


----------



## kandim

Retroecho said:


> I guess I don’t see what you mean. The only long line is 45 for haunted mansion which is a no duh.


In my experience past years wait times were way less, the long waits were for characters, and the amount of people tonight has to be a huge increase over just last year. I’ve been here for Christmas & New Years & I’d say this is comparable in crowd size.


----------



## Retroecho

kandim said:


> In my experience past years wait times were way less, the long waits were for characters, and the amount of people tonight has to be a huge increase over just last year. I’ve been here for Christmas & New Years & I’d say this is comparable in crowd size.


Yea I don’t get it at all. We’ve been three times and I thought each year was fantastic and comparable each year in size. Walked on many rides, longest wait was 15ish for haunted mansion. But maybe I just don’t see it the same way others do.


----------



## fsupharm77

We are here tonight and our longest wait had been sitting here waiting for the fireworks.  Jack and Sally took us about 50 minutes at open.  Have ride HM, SM, BTMR, Pirates, space ranger, and splash, all with under 15 minute waits.  Very pleased with how the night has went.  Going to try and catch a few characters after the fireworks.


----------



## dachsie

All that candy I brought home to give to my trick or treaters and we had bad storms so I only got 3 kids before they started.  Guess work folks will be happy....


----------



## Dean1953

My 10 year old son decided not to trick or treat tonight because we brought back two suitcases full of candy and what he would have gotten tonight would be a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Haley R

yulilin3 said:


> the lime sorbet is in the Peter Pan float that is served there daily, you can ask for the sorbet alone with no soda as well


Oh duh, I forgot about the Peter Pan float lol. We almost got that the second time, but I actually liked the cone with the lime soft serve.


----------



## mombrontrent

Haley R said:


> What did you think of the maleficent cone? I’m pretty sure it’s my new favorite treat! We bought two of them while we were there and probably would’ve bought more.


Between the four of us we bought two cones and two of the Peter Pan floats. We all really enjoyed them but I still think the pineapple dole whip is my favourite.


----------



## Haley R

dachsie said:


> All that candy I brought home to give to my trick or treaters and we had bad storms so I only got 3 kids before they started.  Guess work folks will be happy....


We live in a cul-de-sac so we don't get a lot of trick or treaters. Our town's trick or treating was for 2 hours. We had a decent stream of kids the first hour, but not one kid came through the second hour. Sucks for them because I was going to dump our cauldron of candy into their bag lol. Dh is taking our 2 gallon bags full of candy that's still left over with him to work tomorrow. It was really fun being able to give such big handfuls to kids and seeing their eyes at getting so much candy!


----------



## Haley R

mombrontrent said:


> Between the four of us we bought two cones and two of the Peter Pan floats. We all really enjoyed them but I still think the pineapple dole whip is my favourite.


We've still never had a pineapple dole whip. I'm not a huge pineapple fan, but I'll try it eventually. That lime soft serve was absolutely delicious, though!


----------



## PolyRob

Haley R said:


> We've still never had a pineapple dole whip. I'm not a huge pineapple fan, but I'll try it eventually. That lime soft serve was absolutely delicious, though!


I love pineapple, but am not a fan of Dole Whips (I know, blasphemy). I've tried the vanilla/pineapple swirl from Pineapple Lanai and then a regular pineapple one from Aloha Isle and neither made me want to order another.


----------



## mombrontrent

Haley R said:


> We've still never had a pineapple dole whip. I'm not a huge pineapple fan, but I'll try it eventually. That lime soft serve was absolutely delicious, though!


Yes give it a try! My youngest daughter hates pineapple but still likes the pineapple dole whip, so it can’t be to real


----------



## Haley R

mombrontrent said:


> Yes give it a try! My youngest daughter hates pineapple but still likes the pineapple dole whip, so it can’t be to real


I'm not sure when we will be back, but it's on my list of things to try! I'd like to try the orange swirl, too.


----------



## Haley R

Just in case anyone was wondering....this is what we look like on rides


----------



## bmalonef45

We just got back from the party tonight. We closed it down! After reading this thread for the last few weeks while planning our trip I was really curious how bad the party on Halloween night would be. We are DVC so we were able to get in at 2:00 pm and that was amazing! When we arrived the first thing my daughter said was wow its really not very crowded today. The sign out front said sold out for the party tonight so we were sure that would change. From 2:00 until 6:00 we had quite a few fast passes (long but good story) and we really didn't need any of them. We used them but would have been fine without them. SPACE was 15 min wait every time we road it, BTMRR and SPLASH were 5 min waits up until 6:00 and walk ons after the fireworks. The worst line we saw was 60min for SDMT and 55 min for Peter Pan.

We lucked into last minute reservations at BOG this morning for 6:40 pm and we waited 15 min past our reservation time for that but it wasn't bad. After dinner we could tell the crowds picked up and we went to HM and it was a 35 min posted wait which was accurate. This was at the busy point of the night. After that, POTC was a 10 min wait at best but more like a walk on. We got a decent amount of candy without really having to wait and once the first parade was over we were able to walk up to the base of the Walt and Mickey statue and get a place for the fireworks about 20 min before they started. We chose to wait for the 2nd parade and went over to Liberty Square area to watch it and had a front row seat.

Overall, it got a little crowded, but never to summer levels and the weather was amazing today. I'm not sure if it was because everyone worried that it was going to be crazy or that the party ticket price was so steep that they didn't sell a lot (though it was sold out) but it sure didn't seem any worse than it was 5 or 6 years ago when we went. I would definitely go back again on this night, especially with the early DVC 2:00 entry time. I'm not sure we ever have seen SPACE at a 15 min wait in the middle of the day, same with the astro orbiter, even the TSW was 20 min or less. 

Today was our first day in the parks, hoping for the same luck the rest of the trip.


----------



## AntJulie

Haley R said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering....this is what we look like on rides



You are just too funny and cute...both of you! I would not be able to do that on space mountain...I hold on for dear life wishing it to be over...LOL!


----------



## Dean1953

Haley R said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering....this is what we look like on rides


Much more imaginative than what my son and I do for pictures on SM.  Fortunately, the picture is at the start, so after that, I can prepare for the bumps that my back will take.  By the way, I sent my letter to Disney, explaining why their merchandise shortages were a big disappointment to loyal customers that planned for their MNSSHP date.  I immediately got back a form letter that they take my concerns seriously and my concerns would be passed on to the appropriate groups.  I decided to leave out the comment that the Disney employees responsible should be replaced with EBay purchasers of MNSSHP merchandise.  Haley, I did have a look at oogie boogie buckets but can’t see myself encouraging these people to keep buying Disney merchandise to sell.  I’ll check EBay periodically and if the price falls to $17 (unlikely), I’ll buy one.


----------



## merry_nbright

Any news on the Jingle Cruise?


----------



## monique5

*MNSSHP 2018, It's a Wrap! 
*
I've loved reading the reports this year. Hopefully, we will continue to get reviews/thoughts on the last 2 Sold Out parties this week, and any other parties that PP have not posted about attending.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Well said @monique5!

With the turn of the calendar to November, sadly the MNSSHP-season officially comes to an end. 

I wanted to take a second to send a big shout-out and thank you to @monique5 for another year of the “Official” MNSSHP thread.  The time and effort put in to keeping the first few posts updated with news, information, and other event details is no small task and always immensely helpful for current planning and future MNSSHP-detail tracking.  *THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.  
*
Also a massive *Thank* *You* to the countless DISers who have contributed to the thread since Feb 2018.   A special thanks to @FoxC63 and @Cluelyss for their always helpful event knowledge and contributions, and to numerous others who I’m likely forgetting.

Like many up-charge and hard-ticket events, every year MNSSHP has some ebbs and flows of experiences.  This year was no different... there were good times, there were bad times.  Crowded parties and not-crowded parties.  Discussion of crowd levels dominated a lot of the narrative.  Merchandise sold out way too early.  What is obvious is that in the current environment, MNSSHP’s popularity only continues to grow, it seems.

What remains consistent year-to-year is that good event information (which Disney does not provide, so threads like this are crucial) and a plan are usually helpful ingredients for an enjoyable MNSSHP.  Threads like this - and everyone’s individual contributions - help tremendously in planning, tracking event logistics, and keeping a collective DIS knowledge-base that is invaluable to current and future DISers.

Thanks again everyone.  Boo to You!


----------



## Haley R

AntJulie said:


> You are just too funny and cute...both of you! I would not be able to do that on space mountain...I hold on for dear life wishing it to be over...LOL!


Haha thanks! One of our favorite parts of the trip is thinking of new poses. We had some good ones on tot too. The videos for that ride are so funny because it shows me tapping Dh and asking him to do a certain pose with me lol


----------



## kat_lh

I’m starting to wonder if they sold more tickets on less expensive nights? I just don’t know how almost all the early to mid season reports come back with so many crowd complaints (including my own) and then Halloween night, it doesn’t seem terribly crowded at all.


----------



## Mikey15

kat_lh said:


> I’m starting to wonder if they sold more tickets on less expensive nights? I just don’t know how almost all the early to mid season reports come back with so many crowd complaints (including my own) and then Halloween night, it doesn’t seem terribly crowded at all.



I was dreading how crowded Halloween night would be since it’s the only night we could go, especially once it got the “Sold Out” tag, but now that we did it I think it was the best (or maybe 2nd best) crowd-wise out of 4 Halloween parties (plus one Christmas) we’ve done over the years.  I was expecting an Evening EMH-level crowd which was a total zoo when we did that last year, but nope. It’s almost like the “sold out” tickets went to small kids who went home early, and the park was left clear for everyone else. 

Most rides were walk-on (7DMT was always busy but eventually got down to 25, Haunted Mansion spiked after the first parade but wasn’t bad otherwise). We did Big Thunder twice in a row which was amazing in the dark, caught the Headless Horseman by accident while trying to walk from there to Pirates, which was neat. Pirates was a walk-on and a lot of fun with the actor interaction. Tons of room in the hub for a really great fireworks show too. So glad we rolled the dice and did it this year. Cast members were practically scooping candy in our bags towards the end as they had so much left. Not sure what happened to the crowds, but I’ll take it. Best party we’ve ever done.


----------



## yulilin3

Haley R said:


> I felt the same way! They should make it a permanent snack there. I didn’t care too much for the chocolate horns. Were they dark chocolate?


and here's another option  They know when they have a hit in their hands
https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018...Zjw2ok_K0fb-uGu2QRUHN40RCtk9aE1TVeKThyzVHv6dk
I'll have one today in your honor


----------



## Haley R

yulilin3 said:


> and here's another option  They know when they have a hit in their hands
> https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018...Zjw2ok_K0fb-uGu2QRUHN40RCtk9aE1TVeKThyzVHv6dk
> I'll have one today in your honor


OMG WHAT?! Yum!!! Can you ship me one?


----------



## ninafeliz

I forgot to post this after I read the complaints, but thought I would throw it in now just for the heck of it.  I suspect the shirts are huge because they are mens sizes, not unisex. I don't know how they decide which to use, but I have learned the hard way from ordering shirts from shopdisney that you have to be careful and read the descriptions, or you might get a huge size small!  I also swear sometimes they don't say, you just find out when you get the shirt!  I've had a few that I didn't really wear because they were way too big, and since you have to pay to return there I didn't bother because it wasn't worth it.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Boo to you 

Halloween has come to an end again. 

I can't wait for next year. I hope new characters get added, new attraction overlays are tried and that Jack and Sally stay in Town Square theater.

I hope some of my strategies helped you all.

I don't think I'm attending the MVMCP this year, but I may as well head over to that thread for character strategy.

Until next time...

Happy Happy Halloweeeen.


----------



## ksromack

Dean1953 said:


> With a half hour remaining, Happy Birthday Fox c63!


Happy birthday Fox!


----------



## ksromack

Haley R said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering....this is what we look like on rides


Hilarious! In 2015 dh and I posed with clasped hands under our ears with our heads tilted like we were asleep....the funniest one was doing that pose for Test Track.


----------



## yulilin3

Haley R said:


> OMG WHAT?! Yum!!! Can you ship me one?


It was delicious!!


----------



## Haley R

ninafeliz said:


> I forgot to post this after I read the complaints, but thought I would throw it in now just for the heck of it.  I suspect the shirts are huge because they are mens sizes, not unisex. I don't know how they decide which to use, but I have learned the hard way from ordering shirts from shopdisney that you have to be careful and read the descriptions, or you might get a huge size small!  I also swear sometimes they don't say, you just find out when you get the shirt!  I've had a few that I didn't really wear because they were way too big, and since you have to pay to return there I didn't bother because it wasn't worth it.


I put both that shirt and my taste your way around the world shirt in the wash yesterday. The food and wine shirt fits normal now but the Halloween one is still huge. I’ll have to do some tricks with the washer and dryer to shrink it up some


----------



## Haley R

ksromack said:


> Hilarious! In 2015 dh and I posed with clasped hands under our ears with our heads tilted like we were asleep....the funniest one was doing that pose for Test Track.


We tried to get a couple to do the ymca with us on tot but they had never been on the ride and didn’t know when the camera would go off


----------



## Haley R

yulilin3 said:


> It was delicious!!


I’m so jealous


----------



## TheDisneyNurse

Thanks to everyone for all of the tips and great party reviews! This was the first year I attended 2 parties, and I have no regrets. I’ll be at MVMCP this year, but nothing beats MNSSHP to me. I even love MNSSHP more than Galactic Nights— and I’m a huuuuge Star Wars fan. 

My favorite pics from my parties:


----------



## ninafeliz

Haley R said:


> I put both that shirt and my taste your way around the world shirt in the wash yesterday. The food and wine shirt fits normal now but the Halloween one is still huge. I’ll have to do some tricks with the washer and dryer to shrink it up some



I bought a BB8 shirt a couple of years ago from Disney online that was huge, and I'm not sure what it was made of without looking (and I think I donated it), but washing and drying it made no difference at all.  I normally wash all of my clothes except socks/underwear and clothes for yardwork on cold/gentle and hang dry, but I don't know why because it seems like whenever I get something that is too big I TRY to shrink it and it doesn't shrink at all!  But I swear if I washed in warm and dried my favorite clothes they would come out Barbie sized, so I'm not willing to chance it.


----------



## Haley R

ninafeliz said:


> I bought a BB8 shirt a couple of years ago from Disney online that was huge, and I'm not sure what it was made of without looking (and I think I donated it), but washing and drying it made no difference at all.  I normally wash all of my clothes except socks/underwear and clothes for yardwork on cold/gentle and hang dry, but I don't know why because it seems like whenever I get something that is too big I TRY to shrink it and it doesn't shrink at all!  But I swear if I washed in warm and dried my favorite clothes they would come out Barbie sized, so I'm not willing to chance it.


I think this shirt is 50% cotton, but I'm not positive on that. I sure hope I can find a way to shrink it or I wasted $30.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

kat_lh said:


> I’m starting to wonder if they sold more tickets on less expensive nights? I just don’t know how almost all the early to mid season reports come back with so many crowd complaints (including my own) and then Halloween night, it doesn’t seem terribly crowded at all.



I still struggle with my opinion/thoughts on our two party nights this year:

Friday 9/21 - $79 adult ticket and AP/DVC discounts available

Friday 10/5 - $109 adult ticket with no AP/DVC discounts available (Columbus Day weekend, cheaper parties both 10/4 and 10/7)

Both had similar weather.

I was joining the ‘too crowded chorus’ after 9/21.  We ultimately had an OK night, it just ‘felt’ more crowded than my past experiences... to the point where it interfered with our enjoyment of the party.  Was it more crowded?  Was I just reading too much DIS?  Did I make bad zig/zag decisions?  Off night?  I don’t really know.  All I know is it wasn’t all that great a night and I was pretty bummed, as MNSSHP has been a favorite over the last few years.

10/5, while not completely night and day - was pretty darn close.  From start to end the night was so much more manageable.  We did tons of rides, almost all of the treat lines.  Easily found spots for both parades and fireworks.  Walked around the park with ease.  This night elt just like my prior party experiences.  It was DW’s first MNSSHP and she says we’re absolutely going back next year.

I hate to start equating the cost to crowd levels, but it was pretty much the only difference between nights.


----------



## dachsie

I think I was lucky with my two nites 9/23 and 9/25.  Neither felt crowded and little to no wait times.  I really had a great time, even tho at the first one my feet hurt so badly that I left earlier than I planned.  I don't regret doing 2 at all tho.  It allowed me to focus on characters for one and rides for the other.  Big shout out to @FoxC63 and her itinerary thread for helping me plan it out as a newbie to the parties.  Hope I have the same success at MVMCP on 12/2


----------



## ninafeliz

GADisneyDad14 said:


> I still struggle with my opinion/thoughts on our two party nights this year:
> 
> Friday 9/21 - $79 adult ticket and AP/DVC discounts available
> 
> Friday 10/5 - $109 adult ticket with no AP/DVC discounts available (Columbus Day weekend, cheaper parties both 10/4 and 10/7)
> 
> Both had similar weather.
> 
> I was joining the ‘too crowded chorus’ after 9/21.  We ultimately had an OK night, it just ‘felt’ more crowded than my past experiences... to the point where it interfered with our enjoyment of the party.  Was it more crowded?  Was I just reading too much DIS?  Did I make bad zig/zag decisions?  Off night?  I don’t really know.  All I know is it wasn’t all that great a night and I was pretty bummed, as MNSSHP has been a favorite over the last few years.
> 
> 10/5, while not completely night and day - was pretty darn close.  From start to end the night was so much more manageable.  We did tons of rides, almost all of the treat lines.  Easily found spots for both parades and fireworks.  Walked around the park with ease.  This night elt just like my prior party experiences.  It was DW’s first MNSSHP and she says we’re absolutely going back next year.
> 
> I hate to start equating the cost to crowd levels, but it was pretty much the only difference between nights.



Our party, on Friday 10/26, felt like your second party night to me- and I also had been concerned it might be unmanageable after reading this thread for a couple of months! Particularly since it was a Friday and so close to Halloween.  We paid $119 (I think), so it’s possible that price is the difference.

 However, when comparing sold out nights (which ours wasn’t, and IIRC neither of yours were) sold out should mean sold out, unless they play with those numbers as well?  If they do that I think it’s really crappy! To even have a guess someone would have had to attend both one of the not sold out but poorly reviewed early parties and one of the sold out ones.

We aren’t ever going to do more than one party.  We don’t want to take that much time out of our trips, plus there’s the fact that for the 4 of us to go in October it was almost $500!  Since we had APs that was $500 we really didn’t NEED to spend to have a fun Disney trip.  I’m sorry, but I’m not paying that twice and since we aren’t local (live in PA) we can’t go for more than one weekend (well, we could, but my DH does have his limits with what he’ll let me plan and how much we can spend on Disney trips!).

ETA was 10/5 one of the earlier sold out nights?  I’m too lazy to go look now, but maybe it was.


----------



## FoxC63

@Haley R , @bcwife76 , @mcgrawfan , @MouseMolly , @paopiru , @Dean1953, @PPFlight75

I am SO SORRY I missed the tail end of the party planning and all the reports.  I knew my schedule was going to be tight but then I got sick and ugh!!! It just got worse.  The same thing happened last year though I was able to keep up just not this year and I'm embarrassed and so deeply sorry to have dropped the ball on you. I sincerely thank you for your birthday wishes, thoughtfulness and understanding.  Major Kudos to everyone helping on the *Itinerary Thread* especially @OhioStateBuckeye !!!

*I arrived on Monday Oct 29th* - Every symptom a person having the flu is what I was going though.  I couldn't even hold water down.  I stayed in bed sleeping in & out, freezing while sweating.  I honestly never knew what time it was that's how "out of it" I was.  I had planned to explore the Poly, shop, dine and watch the fireworks there.

*Oct 30th* - I woke up to the sound of shuffling noises in my room around 11am.  My friend had arrived and I was so exhausted and tired of being sick.  She did her thing while I got ready and we were both dressed for *MNSSHP*.  We had a late lunch at *Whispering Canyon* my first solid meal and I was hungry.  I ordered a Turkey sandwich with cranberry dressing and it was just what the doctor ordered.  I scarfed the first half then moved onto my second half and while I was pulling the sandwich away from my mouth something was caught inside... a long piece of hair!!!  I kid you not and it wasn't mine!  My waitress gave me a birthday cupcake and everyone there sang "*Happy Birthday*" but truth be told, I was not, repeat not going to eat anything else. 
I made a wish, blew out my candle and took the boat to Magic Kingdom.

I can tell you my wish now as time has passed, I wished for feeling better and having the best birthday ever!  And my wish was granted! 

*EDIT:  Whispering Canyon!!!   *


----------



## FoxC63

I'll just keep adding bits as I remember them. 

As I read here Oct 30th party was Sold Out, thanks for the heads up @monique5 !  Honestly what we saw at 4:30pm were at least two long rows/lines of people at the Wristband Distribution locations:  *Tomorrowland/*Buzz Lightyear FastPass kiosk AND at *Fantasyland/*Mickey's Philharmagic.  You could have gone to the main entrance and gotten your party wristband quicker.  Very, very surprising.


----------



## AntJulie

So glad you are feeling better and in time to celebrate your birthday! Happy Belated Birthday wishes to you! Many of us were concerned and missed you! Stay well!


----------



## FoxC63

AntJulie said:


> So glad you are feeling better and in time to celebrate your birthday! Happy Belated Birthday wishes to you! Many of us were concerned and missed you! Stay well!



Thank you so much!  Just heard from my friend, she too is now sick.  I made my friend sick.


----------



## FoxC63

I never saw Cruella roaming.


----------



## FoxC63

I don't remember what *Trick or Trea*t location is was but it was our first stop and we got one,* ONE* fun size packet of M&M's. 

For me this was typical but the look on my friends face, boy, was she mad!   I believe she said "I'm embarrassed, to be dressed up to the hill and get one piece of candy......"  oh, she went on and I agreed.  

We can laugh about it now, right?!  Including the hair in my food!  

From then on I showed them my Birthday Button and said "Today, this very day is my 55th birthday, load me up with some candy please."  I opened up my little bag as far as it could go and they all did just that, handfuls literally handfuls at every stop.  Seven pounds total and I had to remove it from my luggage because I had exceeded the weight restriction set forth by Spirit.  Thank goodness for TSA Pre-Check walked straight though with gallon size bags in tote!  Oh yeah!  Good times!


----------



## Dean1953

I couldn’t help but wonder what happened to you for the last month plus but was hoping that it wouldn’t affect your birthday trip.  I’ve come to Disneyworld for two weeks healthy and come down with a nasty case of the flu on day three, so at least you reversed the process.  This board did miss you but was built on your foundation, so most everyone pitched in and most had a good to great time at their parties.  By the way, I never saw Cruella on October 25th or 28th.  Maybe, she was sick, too.


----------



## dachsie

Hey @FoxC63 So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## FoxC63

Dean1953 said:


> I couldn’t help but wonder what happened to you for the last month plus but was hoping that it wouldn’t affect your birthday trip.  I’ve come to Disneyworld for two weeks healthy and come down with a nasty case of the flu on day three, so at least you reversed the process.  This board did miss you but was built on your foundation, so most everyone pitched in and most had a good to great time at their parties.  By the way, I never saw Cruella on October 25th or 28th.  Maybe, she was sick, too.





dachsie said:


> Hey @FoxC63 So glad you are feeling better!



Thank you guys!  I really think an Itinerary Thread is needed and unfortunately I will no longer be hosting it.  My schedule is only going to get busier as our son starts high school next year and volunteering to work there is my #1 priority.  I actually go back to work on Monday so this weekend I get to catch up here and around the house.  

I missed all of you too and hope your party/parties were filled with magic & memories to last a life time.


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> I never saw Cruella roaming.


I saw her roaming during one of my parties. She took pictures with a little girl and another girl was standing there waiting and she just walked away. The look on that girl’s face.... I’m not sure why they made her a wandering character but at least take pictures with children that have been waiting


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I saw her roaming during one of my parties. She took pictures with a little girl and another girl was standing there waiting and she just walked away. The look on that girl’s face.... I’m not sure why they made her a wandering character but at least take pictures with children that have been waiting



If that was my little girl I'd been... well, not happy!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> If that was my little girl I'd been... well, not happy!


We were there waiting after the little girl and obviously weren’t mad but I felt so bad for her. It was pretty rude for cruella to just walk away and say nothing to her


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Well, she is a villian... apparently she was well cast.


----------



## Amy11401

Haley R said:


> We were there waiting after the little girl and obviously weren’t mad but I felt so bad for her. It was pretty rude for cruella to just walk away and say nothing to her


Somehow we lucked out with Cruella....my son had been determined to meet her.  So my husband spotted her near Ariel's grotto.  He went up and we talked to her alittle and he got a picture with her.  The lighting wasn't great but oh well.  We then heard a girl ask her for her autograph and she did it but she was commented about how she needed to have her book open and ready etc.  We quickly got his book and pen out and open to a page and walked back over to her and asked for her autograph.  She signed and made a comment about how prepared he was.  Then when we saw Cruella in the parade she walked by where my son was and said....Hey I remember you!  It made his day since he had been looking forward to meeting her all leading up to our trip.  Our party was on October 18.


----------



## PolyRob

I did not see Cruella roaming on 10/21. I also could not find the dancing skeleton MagicShot. I looked where I took the ugly sweater photo last year around Ariel's Grotto and didn't see it.


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> I did not see Cruella roaming on 10/21. I also could not find the dancing skeleton MagicShot. I looked where I took the ugly sweater photo last year around Ariel's Grotto and didn't see it.



Dancing Skeletons did not make it this year but here are a few of my favorite photos:

Best Costume


Men's Division - Best Legs


Best Buds 


Best View for the parade


----------



## PolyRob

FoxC63 said:


> Dancing Skeletons did not make it this year...


Ahh, that would explain why!


----------



## FoxC63

PolyRob said:


> Ahh, that would explain why!



smarty pants!


----------



## Dean1953

Dean, 

Thank you for taking a moment to share your thoughts with us.

When we receive comments such as yours, they are shared with various members of our organization. The input we receive from our Guests lets us know what we are doing right and what we can do better. We appreciate your observations and will share them at the appropriate levels.


Thanks,
Chanel

Merchandise.Guest.Services@disneyparks.com


           This is the reply that I got several days ago from Disney concerning merchandise shortages.  In the meantime, i’ve gotten two responses from lost and found about my missing sunglasses.  I don’t expect to hear from Disney merchandise again, which tells me they don’t intend to change anything that led to the merchandise shortages.  So much for Disney being a company that really listens to its customers for input.


----------



## dachsie

Dean1953 said:


> Dean,
> 
> Thank you for taking a moment to share your thoughts with us.
> 
> When we receive comments such as yours, they are shared with various members of our organization. The input we receive from our Guests lets us know what we are doing right and what we can do better. We appreciate your observations and will share them at the appropriate levels.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Chanel
> 
> Merchandise.Guest.Services@disneyparks.com
> 
> 
> This is the reply that I got several days ago from Disney concerning merchandise shortages.  In the meantime, i’ve gotten two responses from lost and found about my missing sunglasses.  I don’t expect to hear from Disney merchandise again, which tells me they don’t intend to change anything that led to the merchandise shortages.  So much for Disney being a company that really listens to its customers for input.


This is who you need to send the complaints to if you want to see action:  George.kalogridis@disney.com


----------



## Dean1953

Thanks!  I just copied the original email that I sent and pasted it to a new email to George Kalogridis.  Hopefully, it does something, if not for the Christmas party, than for next year’s MNNSHP.  
It took an hour for someone from his office to call.  Unfortunately, I was driving and, when driving, I don’t answer calls.  I’ll call them back Sunday or Monday, at the latest.  That’s some email listing that you have!


----------



## mcgrawfan

FoxC63 said:


> @Haley R , @bcwife76 , @mcgrawfan , @MouseMolly , @paopiru , @Dean1953, @PPFlight75
> 
> I am SO SORRY I missed the tail end of the party planning and all the reports.  I knew my schedule was going to be tight but then I got sick and ugh!!! It just got worse.  The same thing happened last year though I was able to keep up just not this year and I'm embarrassed and so deeply sorry to have dropped the ball on you. I sincerely thank you for your birthday wishes, thoughtfulness and understanding.  Major Kudos to everyone helping on the *Itinerary Thread* especially @OhioStateBuckeye !!!
> .


No worries. I read enough reports I had things down! We had a pretty good party! Low lines! Met Stitch and Moana!


----------



## dachsie

Dean1953 said:


> Thanks!  I just copied the original email that I sent and pasted it to a new email to George Kalogridis.  Hopefully, it does something, if not for the Christmas party, than for next year’s MNNSHP.
> It took an hour for someone from his office to call.  Unfortunately, I was driving and, when driving, I don’t answer calls.  I’ll call them back Sunday or Monday, at the latest.  That’s some email listing that you have!


I have found that if I really want answers and not the pat email, that seems to do the trick.  However, I only use it if its really something bothersome, like the parking fee issue.  I think this one qualifies too.


----------



## FoxC63

dachsie said:


> This is who you need to send the complaints to if you want to see action:  George.kalogridis@disney.com



I think I'll be using this too, thanks for posting!


----------



## bcwife76

I need to come back and read some posts but just wanted to add mine in:

We did the Oct 25th party, it was our first MNSSHP AND our FIRST time at MK (we are Disneyland vets). Being able to get in at 2pm because we are DVC was a huge advantage for us since we didn't know the park well! We rode so many rides,we thought the decorations were amazing,we hit several trick or treat stations starting about 9pm and had NO line ups. We didn't hit all the TorT stations but we got a TON of candy regardless!! We loved the atmosphere, we didn't find the party/park crowded at all....we did BOG for dinner and thought it was a huge disappointment, esp for the price  The next day we had lunch at Morimoto and dinner at Sanaa and enjoyed those meals immensely. I'm sure I have many more thoughts but we just got back last night (sailed on the last HOTHS Fantasy cruise after WDW) and I'm still a little groggy from the time change lol!!! We enjoyed the halloween party so much, so glad we did it. Hopefully we will be back again sometime and will hope to do the party at Disneyland in the next year or two


----------



## angyl15

We went to our first mnsshp on the 28th.  Just leaving my notes in case they help someone next year.  We were in Clearwater the 25th-28th for a family get together. (We are from Chicago).  We left clearwater about 11:30 on sunday, with a stop for coffee we got to the polynesian about 1pm.  I had already checked into the app and it said our room was not ready but we went to the great hall anyway to check.  They were able to give us a different room, so we were very excited - Pogo, Pogo (I think?) room 3109.  We love the DVCs and have stayed in a few.  We had a studio for the 5 of us (me, DH, DS10, DS8 and DD4).  The room was perfect for one night, but we would need a 1 bedroom for much longer - we really like to have a kitchen for quick meals.  Having 2 bathroom areas was great, but it would have been even better to have a toilet in both, but it was nice to have the 2 areas while getting ready.  We napped for about an hour and a half - room got very dark and was pretty quiet except for a car alarm that went off.  Even though we had a view of the parking lot, the kids were psyched to be able to see the monorail go by our room.

Left for the party about 3:20 - took the resort monorail and were in the park with our bands by 3:45.  We took the bypass to get our treat bags and first treats and headed to space mountain.  We had a 3:10 fastpass and by the time we got there it was 4:20, but we were still able to babyswap and go on.  Not too many people in costume at that time, but that changed as the evening went on.  Had 2 more fastpasses for haunted mansion and big thunder mountain.  Grabbed a quick dinner at pecos bills and headed off to meet Moana.  We got in line about 7:05 and she came out about 7:10, but by 7:40 the line stopped moving completely.  From one of the cast members, it sounded like a child had a bathroom accident while meeting Moana.  Had to wait another 20 min to have 3 people come and clean it up - I think had that not happened, the wait would have been about 30 min.  We rode the magic carpets, winnie the pooh, it's a small world, dumbo, the speedway, special effects tea cups and space mountain all with little to no wait.  Some rides they asked us if we wanted to stay on and ride again!  Rode the 7 dwarves with a 30 min wait (posted was 40).  Saw the hocus pocus show and fireworks we watched from fantasyland.  We tried the hades nachos (good but would not probably get again) and the maleficant ice cream cone - my boys loved that...kind of like a lime dole whip.  We ended up with about 10-15 pounds of candy...one very full reusable shopping bag.  Even those we never really waited, just walked through a line....country bear seemed to have the best candy and 2 stops - lots of Dove candies there 

All in all, we had a fantastic time and would go back again in a heartbeat.  It did not seem overly crowded to us at all - but we went in with low expectations so maybe we were mentally prepared?  The nap was key for our family and doing it in a trip where we were only there for 2 days.  Next time I would love to see the parade and maybe a better spot for fireworks.  My family had a great time dressing in costume and seeing others.  I was happy to see only one or two questionable costumes. My favorite of the night was princess Belle with a belt made of tacos hehe.


----------



## Ponderer

angyl15 said:


> All in all, we had a fantastic time and would go back again in a heartbeat.  It did not seem overly crowded to us at all - but we went in with low expectations so maybe we were mentally prepared?  The nap was key for our family and doing it in a trip where we were only there for 2 days.  Next time I would love to see the parade and maybe a better spot for fireworks.  My family had a great time dressing in costume and seeing others.  I was happy to see only one or two questionable costumes. My favorite of the night was princess Belle with a belt made of tacos hehe.



I don't think it was just low expectations - the party on the 28th, which was our first, was an absolute blast. We weren't big about character meet and greets (though we were thrilled to do Elvis Stitch with a 15 minute wait). The only ride we saw that had an a appreciable wait time was HM at 30 minutes, and even that was pretty close to a straight-through walk-on. Pirates was a walk-on. We were zonked for rides by the time we passed by SDMT at around 9:40 (we didn't realize we both had major bugs descending), but the listed wait at that point was 15 minutes. Trick or treating, everything we wanted to do was easy and fast, and it was just a magical evening. 

(Maybe I'm naive, but I hadn't counted on a major part of the fun would be seeing all the imaginative costumes around the park. My favorite was a guy dressed up as a broom and his wife dressed up as the Sorcerer's Apprentice. It took a minute, and it was like, BRILLIANT.)


----------



## Robin Burks

I thought I would chime in with my party report. Just a little background information: I went to Disneyland last year for Halloween and did the party there. It was amazing. So the bar was already set really high when I went to the party at Magic Kingdom this year on October 30.

We arrived around 4:30 p.m. and had to stand in line to get our wristbands. I was really surprised because when you do the party at Disneyland you get the wristband right at the gate when you scan your ticket. It seemed a little weird that they would separate that at MK, but I'm sure they have their reasons. I was dressed as punk Merida, so my first priority was meeting Merida. That was awesome. We rode Barnstormer and Haunted Mansion and then walked around a little bit, noting all the trick or treat stations.

It was crowded, but I thought that some of that crowd would go away when the party officially started. I was wrong. It got even worse! I went to the Halloween party at Disneyland last year and everything was walk on. That was definitely not the case at Magic Kingdom. We only managed to ride Haunted Mansion and Splash Mountain. Fortunately, our priorities were not rides, but one character (Stitch), the Hocus Pocus show and the parade.

The first big difference I noticed between California and Florida was that Florida only seems to decorate Main Street for Halloween. That was a bit of a letdown. I expected more spooky lights and special effects throughout the park, but there was only a little bit of fog here and there. The treat trails were also super stingy with the candy (although it seemed the handfuls got bigger as the night progressed). We did manage to get to eat the Hades Nachos, which were better than I expected. The caramel pretzel was also really yummy. But we mostly just roamed around and trick or treated until the Hocus Pocus show.

We arrived for the Hocus Pocus show about 15 minutes before it started and it was pretty much difficult to see at that point. We heard it and it sounded good, though. However, we somehow managed the perfect spot for the parade: the gravediggers were AWESOME! That was probably my favorite part. Instead of hanging around for the fireworks, though, we got in line to meet Stitch and that is still one of my favorite character interactions of this particular visit.

We missed the fireworks for Stitch, but they weren't really a priority (we had just seen the Hollywood Studios Star Wars show and had a dessert party scheduled for Happily Ever After later in the week). The party was still fun, but definitely did not compare at all to the Disneyland event. I don't think I'd pay to do it again, although now I want to go back to Disneyland for Halloween there. I would suggest that people who love Halloween like I do (I mean, it IS my birthday) go to California instead if they want to see Disney in all its Halloween glory.

What I found most ironic is that we went to the Magic Kingdom on November 1st and the park was a lot less crowded on a full park day than it was during the party. That sort of takes away from the whole "exclusive" thing they market it as, doesn't it?

Also, we saw so many people at the party who were just miserable. Moms screaming at their kids, kids crying (and looking really tired) and dads who just looked like they wanted to be anywhere else. I mean, the party was just okay for us, but we still had a smile on our face the whole time. BECAUSE WE'RE AT DISNEY WORLD. I just don't understand how anyone can go to Disney World and ever be like that! LOL


----------



## Haley R

Robin Burks said:


> I thought I would chime in with my party report. Just a little background information: I went to Disneyland last year for Halloween and did the party there. It was amazing. So the bar was already set really high when I went to the party at Magic Kingdom this year on October 30.
> 
> We arrived around 4:30 p.m. and had to stand in line to get our wristbands. I was really surprised because when you do the party at Disneyland you get the wristband right at the gate when you scan your ticket. It seemed a little weird that they would separate that at MK, but I'm sure they have their reasons. I was dressed as punk Merida, so my first priority was meeting Merida. That was awesome. We rode Barnstormer and Haunted Mansion and then walked around a little bit, noting all the trick or treat stations.
> 
> It was crowded, but I thought that some of that crowd would go away when the party officially started. I was wrong. It got even worse! I went to the Halloween party at Disneyland last year and everything was walk on. That was definitely not the case at Magic Kingdom. We only managed to ride Haunted Mansion and Splash Mountain. Fortunately, our priorities were not rides, but one character (Stitch), the Hocus Pocus show and the parade.
> 
> The first big difference I noticed between California and Florida was that Florida only seems to decorate Main Street for Halloween. That was a bit of a letdown. I expected more spooky lights and special effects throughout the park, but there was only a little bit of fog here and there. The treat trails were also super stingy with the candy (although it seemed the handfuls got bigger as the night progressed). We did manage to get to eat the Hades Nachos, which were better than I expected. The caramel pretzel was also really yummy. But we mostly just roamed around and trick or treated until the Hocus Pocus show.
> 
> We arrived for the Hocus Pocus show about 15 minutes before it started and it was pretty much difficult to see at that point. We heard it and it sounded good, though. However, we somehow managed the perfect spot for the parade: the gravediggers were AWESOME! That was probably my favorite part. Instead of hanging around for the fireworks, though, we got in line to meet Stitch and that is still one of my favorite character interactions of this particular visit.
> 
> We missed the fireworks for Stitch, but they weren't really a priority (we had just seen the Hollywood Studios Star Wars show and had a dessert party scheduled for Happily Ever After later in the week). The party was still fun, but definitely did not compare at all to the Disneyland event. I don't think I'd pay to do it again, although now I want to go back to Disneyland for Halloween there. I would suggest that people who love Halloween like I do (I mean, it IS my birthday) go to California instead if they want to see Disney in all its Halloween glory.
> 
> What I found most ironic is that we went to the Magic Kingdom on November 1st and the park was a lot less crowded on a full park day than it was during the party. That sort of takes away from the whole "exclusive" thing they market it as, doesn't it?
> 
> Also, we saw so many people at the party who were just miserable. Moms screaming at their kids, kids crying (and looking really tired) and dads who just looked like they wanted to be anywhere else. I mean, the party was just okay for us, but we still had a smile on our face the whole time. BECAUSE WE'RE AT DISNEY WORLD. I just don't understand how anyone can go to Disney World and ever be like that! LOL


We saw the screaming and crying kids our entire trip. It definitely can affect your mood.


----------



## Dean1953

Between yesterday and today, I called the number left on my voicemail by the Disney customer representative at least 30 times and either got a busy signal or no one answered.  I’ll keep trying.


----------



## dachsie

Dean1953 said:


> Between yesterday and today, I called the number left on my voicemail by the Disney customer representative at least 30 times and either got a busy signal or no one answered.  I’ll keep trying.


Send an email telling them you are trying to return their call with your previous email in the text


----------



## Cluelyss

Now that we've been back for a week (hard to believe!) wanted to make sure I posted my party comments...hopefully it will help someone next year.

We attended the October 31st party, and while sold out, it was quite manageable!  We accomplished all but 2 things on our itinerary, 1 omitted by choice.  Here was our night:

We arrive at MK just before 4.  They had already started letting party guests in, so we had about a 2 minute wait to get through the tapstyles and get our wristbands.  We then headed to pick up or SOTMK cards, took pictures on Main Street then headed to the bypass for photos and our starter bag of candy.  Since we dumped out by TT, I went ahead and checked in for the dessert party (it was a bit before 4:30, but there was already a CM at the podium).  We did have a bit of an issue with check in as she didn't "see us" on the parade viewing list until after I mentioned it.  She then checked her list again, and low and behold, there we were.  We got our lanyards, marked for parade viewing, and she told us to come back for desserts any time after 8:15.

We rode SDMT (with FP) at 4:45 and BTMRR (with FP) at 5:15 then checked into our 5:25 ADR at Skipper Canteen.  We arrived at 5:30 and were seated immediately, done by 6:30.  After than we headed to Pirates (people were already lining up for the party overlay version, so we walked right on to the "regular" ride) then grabbed apple cider slushes and headed to Liberty Square just as the party officially started.

We did the HHG magic shot with about 2 groups in front of us then headed to the Hatbox Ghost magic shot.  The line here was a bit longer but moved relatively quickly (my photos are time stamped 7:27) then we headed to HM.  The wait time was posted at 25 minutes but we were on at 7:45.  We then headed to meet the gravediggers (only 3-4 groups ahead of us) - photos time stamped 8:04 - then made our way over to the dessert party.  Even though we had our lanyards already, we still had to wait in another line to actually get into the party and it was 8:25 before we were seated at a table.  We enjoyed desserts until 9 then made our way back to the podium to get escorted to the flagpole.  This was actually pretty cool, as they took us both there and back through the now-closed bypass, so we had zero crowds to deal with.  Made us feel like VIPs LOL.

We got to the flagpole about 9:05, in time to see the HH ride, which had been my goal.  We had an AMAZING view right down Main Street.  There were about a dozen people that ducked under the rope into our reserved area right as the HH was about to pass, but the CMs were quick to clear them out immediately following his ride.  And they continued to patrol the area until parade time, which was nice to see.

At this point, my plans called for taking DS to meet Mickey while we waited for the rest of the parade to arrive, but he decided he'd rather stay and watch the Zootopia Party Patrol instead, so this was the one agenda item we missed intentionally.  We had an AMAZING view of Boo to You, then were escorted back to the terrace, where CMs were stationed to walk us over to the garden.  There was plenty of room in the viewing area when we arrived at 9:55 and I got my favorite spot (back left along the railing).  Hallowishes was amazing, as always, and we headed to Tomorrowland as soon as they were over.

We checked on the Elvis Stitch line, was told it was 30 minutes, and the kids opted to ride Space Mountain instead.  They LOVED the Halloween overlay.  The wait time read 10 minutes at 10:40, but they weren't off until 11:05.  We then checked on the Stitch line again (at 11:10) after some TOT in Tomorrowland and it only looked about 15-20 minutes deep, so we decided to wait.  He took a quick break with 2 groups ahead of us, and our M&G pics are time stamped 11:35.  We then headed to Fantasyland for TOT and to ride the Tea Cups with the Halloween overlay.  Unfortunately, the ride was temporarily closed while they dealt with a code V issue, so we opted not to wait.  (This was the only thing on our agenda we didn't accomplish.)  We hit the TOT station at Pinnochio's (they topped off all our bags!), grabbed a few magic shots by the Fantasyland wall, then went to grab a spot for the 12:00 Hocus Pocus show and were able to get a spot only a few rows back from the stage.

We took our time leaving the park, got a few more magic shots on Main Street, left around 12:40 and were back at the Poly by 12:50.  All in all, it was an amazing night!!  The park seemed fairly empty for a sell out and we saw TONS of people leaving after the first parade.  The weather was perfect too...a little warm when we arrived but cooled off considerably once the sun went down, clear with a slight breeze.  I was pleasantly surprised we had such success on Halloween night, and being there ON Halloween was such a treat (even cooler was that when we went back the next day, all of the Halloween decorations had been magically replaced by Christmas decor!!!!)

Thanks to everyone for all of their reports - it's been such a fun journey following along with all of you!  And now the countdown to 2019 begins!! (we're already talking about next year's costumes here....anyone else?!??!)


----------



## Cluelyss

A few pics from our party


----------



## Cluelyss

Also, these were the 2 magic shots taken by the Fantasyland wall...I don’t remember seeing them posted previously? They were a pleasant surprise when they showed up in MM!


----------



## monique5

Cluelyss said:


> A few pics from our party



Love the photos and costumes! Sad that we will not see you guys this year.


----------



## Cluelyss

monique5 said:


> Love the photos and costumes! Sad that we will not see you guys this year.


I’m sad too


----------



## Haley R

Cluelyss said:


> Also, these were the 2 magic shots taken by the Fantasyland wall...I don’t remember seeing them posted previously? They were a pleasant surprise when they showed up in MM!
> View attachment 364255
> 
> View attachment 364256


Those are really cool. I haven’t seen those before!


----------



## Cluelyss

Haley R said:


> Those are really cool. I haven’t seen those before!


Thanks! I had no idea what they were doing until the photos showed up!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

Cluelyss said:


> Thanks! I had no idea what they were doing until the photos showed up!



Where exactly is that?  Those castle spires/walls between the Carousel / 7DMT / BOG?


----------



## vinotinto

@Cluelyss - adorable costumes!


----------



## jennc27

Reading about everyone's good time makes me want to cry.  I went 10/31 and was miserable.  This was my first time.  I think it was because I was up at 5:30 for the Toy Story Land Early Morning Magic and did not rest between the parties.  Was able to get a last minute lunch ADR for BOG.  

After lunch, some FP, and to find a Fuel Rod for my phone I went to get wristband by Buzz and a lady was having words with a cast member about getting her and her daughters wristbands.  She did not want to get in line and sent a friend.   Cast member told her she had to get in line.  She was not happy and tried to get me involved and I did not know her!  

Waited in line to see Stitch for almost and hour and the line was short and not moving.   Then got into line at Cosmic Ray for Candy.  Did not take long.  Saw the magic shot for the Candy Corn.  The guy with the light had the energy!  Only one picture turned out.  Tried to get in line at Pinocchio and saw two ladies ram their strollers into each other trying to get into the line.  Then they screamed at each other because their strollers were locked.  Yes there was kids in the strollers.  Tried to get into the line again and 4 different families where shoving and screaming at others and cutting into line.  Decided not to get into the line.  

Went to Haunted Mansion and had a 50 minute wait so I skipped it. Saw another candy line at Columbia Harbour House I believe. Could not find the end so I found a spot for parade by the Hall of Presidents.  It was an hour before so I decided just to rest.  Had a great spot to watch.  The parade came toward me and then turned.  Overhead a lady say a man got into an argument with her (not sure why) and he spit on her.  Other people sit behind me and kept shoving into me.  I was wearing a shirt with a cape and they kept pulling on the cape.  It was not long...just to my waist.  When the parade started they placed their small daughter in front of the lady next to me as they asked "can my daughter get in front of you".  The little girl got scared and ran back to her family.  

Parade was awesome and everything I had hoped.  Wreck it Ralf and Grave Diggers was my favorite.  After parade was mad house with people trying to clear the area.  Sat and waited for it to clear.  Decided to head to the "by pass" and by some miracle found the Grave Diggers at the Gazebo and took some photos.   Made it to the "by pass" and  a cast member said they closed it at 8.  Sad to miss it.  Could not get near the magic shots on Main Street and fireworks was about to start.  Found a spot with a bench by the bridge by Cosmic Ray's.  When fireworks started I had to stand and the family next to me (arguing the whole time I sat by them) shoved their kid in front of me and I totally lost the magic.  I left and made my way to the buses.

Next day I had dinner with my friend that is doing the Disney College Program and she worked at the Big Top store by Dumbo.  She was telling me how Security had to be called because two dads got into a fistfight.  She told me that I need to come back next year when it is not so busy.  

No candy, hardly no pictures, and seeing so many rude people did not justify the amount of money I wasted. 

Now the Toy Story Land Early Morning Magic was awesome and would do that again.  Just will not do two parties on the same day.


----------



## Cluelyss

GADisneyDad14 said:


> Where exactly is that?  Those castle spires/walls between the Carousel / 7DMT / BOG?


Yes! Where the dwarfs used to meet. 



vinotinto said:


> @Cluelyss - adorable costumes!


Thank you


----------



## ninafeliz

jennc27 said:


> Reading about everyone's good time makes me want to cry.  I went 10/31 and was miserable.  This was my first time.  I think it was because I was up at 5:30 for the Toy Story Land Early Morning Magic and did not rest between the parties.  Was able to get a last minute lunch ADR for BOG.
> 
> After lunch, some FP, and to find a Fuel Rod for my phone I went to get wristband by Buzz and a lady was having words with a cast member about getting her and her daughters wristbands.  She did not want to get in line and sent a friend.   Cast member told her she had to get in line.  She was not happy and tried to get me involved and I did not know her!
> 
> Waited in line to see Stitch for almost and hour and the line was short and not moving.   Then got into line at Cosmic Ray for Candy.  Did not take long.  Saw the magic shot for the Candy Corn.  The guy with the light had the energy!  Only one picture turned out.  Tried to get in line at Pinocchio and saw two ladies ram their strollers into each other trying to get into the line.  Then they screamed at each other because their strollers were locked.  Yes there was kids in the strollers.  Tried to get into the line again and 4 different families where shoving and screaming at others and cutting into line.  Decided not to get into the line.
> 
> Went to Haunted Mansion and had a 50 minute wait so I skipped it. Saw another candy line at Columbia Harbour House I believe. Could not find the end so I found a spot for parade by the Hall of Presidents.  It was an hour before so I decided just to rest.  Had a great spot to watch.  The parade came toward me and then turned.  Overhead a lady say a man got into an argument with her (not sure why) and he spit on her.  Other people sit behind me and kept shoving into me.  I was wearing a shirt with a cape and they kept pulling on the cape.  It was not long...just to my waist.  When the parade started they placed their small daughter in front of the lady next to me as they asked "can my daughter get in front of you".  The little girl got scared and ran back to her family.
> 
> Parade was awesome and everything I had hoped.  Wreck it Ralf and Grave Diggers was my favorite.  After parade was mad house with people trying to clear the area.  Sat and waited for it to clear.  Decided to head to the "by pass" and by some miracle found the Grave Diggers at the Gazebo and took some photos.   Made it to the "by pass" and  a cast member said they closed it at 8.  Sad to miss it.  Could not get near the magic shots on Main Street and fireworks was about to start.  Found a spot with a bench by the bridge by Cosmic Ray's.  When fireworks started I had to stand and the family next to me (arguing the whole time I sat by them) shoved their kid in front of me and I totally lost the magic.  I left and made my way to the buses.
> 
> Next day I had dinner with my friend that is doing the Disney College Program and she worked at the Big Top store by Dumbo.  She was telling me how Security had to be called because two dads got into a fistfight.  She told me that I need to come back next year when it is not so busy.
> 
> No candy, hardly no pictures, and seeing so many rude people did not justify the amount of money I wasted.
> 
> Now the Toy Story Land Early Morning Magic was awesome and would do that again.  Just will not do two parties on the same day.



I'm sorry your night wasn't what you had hoped it would be.  I've had nights like that, where everything just seems to go wrong and it just seems to keep piling on.  I know I struggle to not let it ruin my entire night or event, and am not always successful!  Luckily I have not had one of those nights at something like MNSSHP!  I hope you still managed to have some fun, and that the next time you attend a hard ticket event you have a wonderful time and instead of stumbling on all of the people in bad moods you run into the people having a great time that can lift your night up as well!


----------



## bmalonef45

I would agree with others in saying sorry for your experience on Halloween at MNSSHP. I think you probably hit the nail on the head with your diagnosis of at least part of the problem being exhaustion from your early morning. For us, the party was the first thing we did on our trip. We flew in the night before and didn't have to be at the parks until 2:00 on Halloween for our DVC entrance into the party. A morning at the pool and an easy lunch at the resort were just what we needed to start the day.

Getting in at 2:00 when the crowds were surprisingly low made a huge difference as well. We got so much in early that it gave us the ability to be flexible at night when the crowds did get bigger. We too grabbed a last minute spot at BOG (a first for us). I had never been there before and it was always because I didn't think the menu was a good fit for our family. Now I know I was right and the $220 we spent on dinner was probably not worth it. The parade and fireworks were amazing and we followed many who said skip the first parade and watch the second somewhere other than Main Street. We watched it in Liberty Square area and were able to sit on the ground and watch it from the first row. 

I didn't see the crazy you saw but I saw a lot of crowds especially before the fireworks. Our line for HM said 45 min and it was not quite that, but the worst line we waited in all night. But we new that because it was Halloween that would be a long one. Characters aren't a big deal for us so we didn't wait in those lines. We did find candy early, late and often and though we didn't fill up a back pack with it, we got all we wanted and it didn't seem they were going to run out. At first the lines were a bit much so we just waited and they were nothing later. Compared to the last time we went, years ago, they seemed to be giving out more candy now then they were back then. I hope you give it another chance and possibly on a different, less crowded, less expensive night.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Cluelyss said:


> A few pics from our party
> 
> View attachment 364253




You guys looked great!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dean1953

After playing phone tag with John in customer relations over merchandise selling out in advance, I talked with him this morning and repeated my concerns, particularly since some merchandise sold out weeks in advance of Halloween.  He and George thanked me for my email and assured me that he would pass them along to the appropriate persons.  I told him that it was more of a separate disappointment and we had a great time at MNNSHP.  He then surprised me, saying Disney still had some of the previous year’s oogie boogie buckets around and would mail me one at no cost.  He then floored me by asking me how many people usually come with me to the Halloween Party.  After I responded, he said a couple of tickets for next year’s MNNSHP would be available to me once they went on sale, also at no charge.  I was expecting more FP’s when he started that sentence, so I was way beyond pleasantly surprised.  I really doubted if we would go back next year but our plans changed this morning.  This is the first time that I have ever experienced Disney pixie dust and IT IS FANTASTIC!


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> After playing phone tag with John in customer relations over merchandise selling out in advance, I talked with him this morning and repeated my concerns, particularly since some merchandise sold out weeks in advance of Halloween.  He and George thanked me for my email and assured me that he would pass them along to the appropriate persons.  I told him that it was more of a separate disappointment and we had a great time at MNNSHP.  He then surprised me, saying Disney still had some of the previous year’s oogie boogie buckets around and would mail me one at no cost.  He then floored me by asking me how many people usually come with me to the Halloween Party.  After I responded, he said a couple of tickets for next year’s MNNSHP would be available to me once they went on sale, also at no charge.  I was expecting more FP’s when he started that sentence, so I was way beyond pleasantly surprised.  I really doubted if we would go back next year but our plans changed this morning.  This is the first time that I have ever experienced Disney pixie dust and IT IS FANTASTIC!


Wow that’s amazing. Seems like they really went out of their way for you! My response back from them was so generic lol. All they said was I could buy the merchandise on the app.


----------



## vinotinto

jennc27 said:


> Reading about everyone's good time makes me want to cry.  I went 10/31 and was miserable.  This was my first time.  I think it was because I was up at 5:30 for the Toy Story Land Early Morning Magic and did not rest between the parties.  Was able to get a last minute lunch ADR for BOG.
> 
> After lunch, some FP, and to find a Fuel Rod for my phone I went to get wristband by Buzz and a lady was having words with a cast member about getting her and her daughters wristbands.  She did not want to get in line and sent a friend.   Cast member told her she had to get in line.  She was not happy and tried to get me involved and I did not know her!
> 
> Waited in line to see Stitch for almost and hour and the line was short and not moving.   Then got into line at Cosmic Ray for Candy.  Did not take long.  Saw the magic shot for the Candy Corn.  The guy with the light had the energy!  Only one picture turned out.  Tried to get in line at Pinocchio and saw two ladies ram their strollers into each other trying to get into the line.  Then they screamed at each other because their strollers were locked.  Yes there was kids in the strollers.  Tried to get into the line again and 4 different families where shoving and screaming at others and cutting into line.  Decided not to get into the line.
> 
> Went to Haunted Mansion and had a 50 minute wait so I skipped it. Saw another candy line at Columbia Harbour House I believe. Could not find the end so I found a spot for parade by the Hall of Presidents.  It was an hour before so I decided just to rest.  Had a great spot to watch.  The parade came toward me and then turned.  Overhead a lady say a man got into an argument with her (not sure why) and he spit on her.  Other people sit behind me and kept shoving into me.  I was wearing a shirt with a cape and they kept pulling on the cape.  It was not long...just to my waist.  When the parade started they placed their small daughter in front of the lady next to me as they asked "can my daughter get in front of you".  The little girl got scared and ran back to her family.
> 
> Parade was awesome and everything I had hoped.  Wreck it Ralf and Grave Diggers was my favorite.  After parade was mad house with people trying to clear the area.  Sat and waited for it to clear.  Decided to head to the "by pass" and by some miracle found the Grave Diggers at the Gazebo and took some photos.   Made it to the "by pass" and  a cast member said they closed it at 8.  Sad to miss it.  Could not get near the magic shots on Main Street and fireworks was about to start.  Found a spot with a bench by the bridge by Cosmic Ray's.  When fireworks started I had to stand and the family next to me (arguing the whole time I sat by them) shoved their kid in front of me and I totally lost the magic.  I left and made my way to the buses.
> 
> Next day I had dinner with my friend that is doing the Disney College Program and she worked at the Big Top store by Dumbo.  She was telling me how Security had to be called because two dads got into a fistfight.  She told me that I need to come back next year when it is not so busy.
> 
> No candy, hardly no pictures, and seeing so many rude people did not justify the amount of money I wasted.
> 
> Now the Toy Story Land Early Morning Magic was awesome and would do that again.  Just will not do two parties on the same day.



Uggh, that's rough! When it's crowded, sometimes it's hard to avoid the general rudeness. We had a less than magical time last year, so we skipped going in the Fall this year, but because of Fall Break, I'm thinking about Fall 2019 (plus, we'll have an AP, so at least the tickets will be covered and we may get a small MNSSHP discount). We had rain during our evening and that threw the plans off as we didn't know if/when the parade would run, some shows were canceled, and fireworks started late. There weren't announcements about the rescheduling of these events, so we stood around waiting in the rain, and then we finally gave up and did something else, and *then* some of these events started. It was just really awkward, we couldn't get the timing right and wound up standing around a lot waiting and then missing some of the things we had looked forward to. 

We also encountered that there weren't enough CMs for what needed to take place to keep up with the crowds (which is something that may have contributed to the rudeness you experienced - if there aren't enough CMs to keep things in order, it's more of a free-for-all). One of the things we saw were super dirty tables outside of Casey's. Entire baskets of fries and food on the floor, getting stepped on, and with the rain, ketchup smeared on tables, just a huge and disgusting mess.  Ideally, whoever dropped the food should have picked it up and put it in the trash, but clearly that guest was rude and didn't do that. But, there weren't any CMs around to clean it.


----------



## dachsie

Dean1953 said:


> After playing phone tag with John in customer relations over merchandise selling out in advance, I talked with him this morning and repeated my concerns, particularly since some merchandise sold out weeks in advance of Halloween.  He and George thanked me for my email and assured me that he would pass them along to the appropriate persons.  I told him that it was more of a separate disappointment and we had a great time at MNNSHP.  He then surprised me, saying Disney still had some of the previous year’s oogie boogie buckets around and would mail me one at no cost.  He then floored me by asking me how many people usually come with me to the Halloween Party.  After I responded, he said a couple of tickets for next year’s MNNSHP would be available to me once they went on sale, also at no charge.  I was expecting more FP’s when he started that sentence, so I was way beyond pleasantly surprised.  I really doubted if we would go back next year but our plans changed this morning.  This is the first time that I have ever experienced Disney pixie dust and IT IS FANTASTIC!


Thats the email to get results with like I said.  Happy for you!


----------



## FoxC63

Cluelyss said:


> Also, these were the 2 magic shots taken by the Fantasyland wall...I don’t remember seeing them posted previously? They were a pleasant surprise when they showed up in MM!
> View attachment 364255
> 
> View attachment 364256



These are wild!  Love the vibe


----------



## Raya

Planning for next year?

I know it's probably too early for some people but there's only 346 days until next Halloween (!) so I'm wondering about my next MNSSHP. Galaxy's Edge is set to open in Fall of 2019. How will that impact the Halloween parties? Any thoughts?

We switch to Disneyland on some years, but I'm not sure if DL would be any better.


----------



## Cluelyss

Raya said:


> Planning for next year?
> 
> I know it's probably too early for some people but there's only 346 days until next Halloween (!) so I'm wondering about my next MNSSHP. Galaxy's Edge is set to open in Fall of 2019. How will that impact the Halloween parties? Any thoughts?
> 
> We switch to Disneyland on some years, but I'm not sure if DL would be any better.


Galaxy's Edge will almost definitely not be open by Halloween next year. Most projections put it no earlier than  Thanksgiving. So I think you’d be safe planning for WDW next year (whereas DL’s will open in the summer, so I’d avoid that park for a while!!!)


----------



## FoxC63

Dean1953 said:


> After playing phone tag with John in customer relations over merchandise selling out in advance, I talked with him this morning and repeated my concerns, particularly since some merchandise sold out weeks in advance of Halloween.  He and George thanked me for my email and assured me that he would pass them along to the appropriate persons.  I told him that it was more of a separate disappointment and we had a great time at MNNSHP.  He then surprised me, saying Disney still had some of the previous year’s oogie boogie buckets around and would mail me one at no cost.  He then floored me by asking me how many people usually come with me to the Halloween Party.  After I responded, he said a couple of tickets for next year’s MNNSHP would be available to me once they went on sale, also at no charge.  I was expecting more FP’s when he started that sentence, so I was way beyond pleasantly surprised.  I really doubted if we would go back next year but our plans changed this morning.  This is the first time that I have ever experienced Disney pixie dust and IT IS FANTASTIC!



Did they say they would make changes allowing guests who have resort reservations and tickets to purchase exclusive items prior to their trips?  For me, that's the only resolution as items will still sell out for those attending in October.


----------



## 1lilspark

Raya said:


> Planning for next year?
> 
> I know it's probably too early for some people but there's only 346 days until next Halloween (!) so I'm wondering about my next MNSSHP. Galaxy's Edge is set to open in Fall of 2019. How will that impact the Halloween parties? Any thoughts?
> 
> We switch to Disneyland on some years, but I'm not sure if DL would be any better.



My theory is that GE will open around the time of episode IX since it just falls  under the perimeter of fall (winter 2019 begins December 21st) so it may effect the latter Christmas parties but not Halloween


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Did they say they would make changes allowing guests who have resort reservations and tickets to purchase exclusive items prior to their trips?  For me, that's the only resolution as items will still sell out for those attending in October.


I agree with you. I think that would help solve their problem. I emailed two different Disney accounts and both of their responses were pretty bad. One person told me I could buy the merchandise on the app...okay I would’ve done that if that was actually possible. The second person basically said sorry but these items are high demand and basically will sell out.


----------



## FoxC63

Haley R said:


> I agree with you. I think that would help solve their problem. I emailed two different Disney accounts and both of their responses were pretty bad. One person told me I could buy the merchandise on the app...okay I would’ve done that if that was actually possible. The second person basically said sorry but these items are high demand and basically will sell out.



Darn it!  On the Itinerary thread I have "sold out" on some items in bold but not the date when they were reported.  
I wonder what was gone in September.  
My friend wanted the Halloween Resort mug but when she arrived on Oct 31st they were not available along with other exclusive items at Magic Kingdom.  I was able to buy the Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary ornament, it was the only thing on my list.


----------



## ksromack

1lilspark said:


> My theory is that GE will open around the time of episode IX since it just falls  under the perimeter of fall (winter 2019 begins December 21st) so it may effect the latter Christmas parties but not Halloween


We'll be there Dec 9-15th 2019.  I'm one of those who hope GE will be open when we're there.  My 26 yo ds is coming with us along with our dil and then 15 month old granddaughter.  I was hoping LATE FALL 2019 doesn't mean Dec 20th!


----------



## Haley R

FoxC63 said:


> Darn it!  On the Itinerary thread I have "sold out" on some items in bold but not the date when they were reported.
> I wonder what was gone in September.
> My friend wanted the Halloween Resort mug but when she arrived on Oct 31st they were not available along with other exclusive items at Magic Kingdom.  I was able to buy the Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary ornament, it was the only thing on my list.


We weren’t able to get a resort mug when we arrived October 23 or our entire trip. There were quite a few things we weren’t able to buy. It’s fine I guess but to be completely honest I don’t see us going back for fall anytime soon.


----------



## Dean1953

FoxC63 said:


> Darn it!  On the Itinerary thread I have "sold out" on some items in bold but not the date when they were reported.
> I wonder what was gone in September.
> My friend wanted the Halloween Resort mug but when she arrived on Oct 31st they were not available along with other exclusive items at Magic Kingdom.  I was able to buy the Hocus Pocus 25th Anniversary ornament, it was the only thing on my list.


If anyone is interested, it looks like several Halloween ornaments, along with items from the Epcot wine and food festival, are ar the Disney Character outlets.  On YouTube, there are several persons that do weekly trips to both of them, showing what’s available, and two that I know of that offer either items or shopping (for a fee).


----------



## Dean1953

Haley R said:


> We weren’t able to get a resort mug when we arrived October 23 or our entire trip. There were quite a few things we weren’t able to buy. It’s fine I guess but to be completely honest I don’t see us going back for fall anytime soon.


That’s my problem with The 2019 MNSSHP tickets offered to me by Disney.  Out AP’s expire June 22, so we will go the day after school is out for the summer (for a couple of weeks).  I’m not sure that we will be taking an additional trip to WDW for another Halloween party, particularly without an AP (which I wasn’t planning on renewing).


----------



## 1lilspark

Dean1953 said:


> If anyone is interested, it looks like several Halloween ornaments, along with items from the Epcot wine and food festival, are ar the Disney Character outlets.  On YouTube, there are several persons that do weekly trips to both of them, showing what’s available, and two that I know of that offer either items or shopping (for a fee).


Where were the food and wine stuff over the weekend all they had were mugs and a coaster/bottle opener and all they had from Halloween were reusable bags


----------



## FoxC63

Dean1953 said:


> If anyone is interested, it looks like several Halloween ornaments, along with items from the Epcot wine and food festival, are ar the Disney Character outlets.  On YouTube, there are several persons that do weekly trips to both of them, showing what’s available, and two that I know of that offer either items or shopping (for a fee).





1lilspark said:


> Where were the food and wine stuff over the weekend all they had were mugs and a coaster/bottle opener and all they had from Halloween were reusable bags



I'm sure the Halloween items sold out just as quickly as it did in the parks.  Items go very fast at the outlets.


----------



## Haley R

Dean1953 said:


> That’s my problem with The 2019 MNSSHP tickets offered to me by Disney.  Out AP’s expire June 22, so we will go the day after school is out for the summer (for a couple of weeks).  I’m not sure that we will be taking an additional trip to WDW for another Halloween party, particularly without an AP (which I wasn’t planning on renewing).


You could sell them on eBay


----------



## Dean1953

I told the Disney representative that I won’t buy Disney merchandise on eBay in order not to encourage them to buy more merchandise.  I don’t think that strategy is working very well, considering the prices that they are asking for oogie boogie popcorn buckets (although I got my free one from Disney yesterday).  If I did go to WDW for MNSSHP next year, I could get up to 3 additional tickets, besides myself, for free (that were offered by the Disney customer representative).  If I sold those tickets, I think that I’d be as welcome at WDW as the guy that raised the “Trump for 2020” sign on Splash Mountain.  
If I do go, I’ll try a late August, early September time and take orders here for merchandise, which the only markup would be shipping charges (not the $10 shipping and handling charges on eBay).  Hopefully, these emails will get to the right persons and Disney will announce a way for ticket holders to MNNSHP to at least reserve merchandise to pick up on their party day.  I will be following up my email next July, asking if Disney made any changes to reduce the chances of selling out popular Halloween items.


----------



## Dean1953

The problem with the outlets is that merchandise is changed daily and there is no guarantee that the item will stay in stock for awhile, particularly with eBay sellers showing up at opening to buy out popular items.  I showed up at the Vineland store at 9:30, with no line.  Over the next 30 minutes, several persons showed up, circling the windows and taking pictures.  When they opened the doors at 10, there were probably at least 50 people that rushed in, grabbing pins and whatever else they thought would sell.  I hit both stores on my first day in Orlando, first thing in the morning, and schedule FP’s for late afternoon or evening.


----------



## sherlockmiles

Hi All -
I wanted to share 2 creative pictures that we got at the 10/30 MNSSHP.  This type of creativity can't be replaced by photo boxes.
The shadow picture is me and @FoxC63 as Watson.


----------



## Cluelyss

sherlockmiles said:


> Hi All -
> I wanted to share 2 creative pictures that we got at the 10/30 MNSSHP.  This type of creativity can't be replaced by photo boxes.
> The shadow picture is me and @FoxC63 as Watson.
> 
> View attachment 367359 View attachment 367358


Love!!


----------



## buteraa

Raya said:


> Planning for next year?
> 
> I know it's probably too early for some people but there's only 346 days until next Halloween (!) so I'm wondering about my next MNSSHP. Galaxy's Edge is set to open in Fall of 2019. How will that impact the Halloween parties? Any thoughts?
> 
> We switch to Disneyland on some years, but I'm not sure if DL would be any better.


We just booked this morning for the 1st week of October so I'm looking forward to the 2019 official party thread!


----------



## buteraa

sherlockmiles said:


> Hi All -
> I wanted to share 2 creative pictures that we got at the 10/30 MNSSHP.  This type of creativity can't be replaced by photo boxes.
> The shadow picture is me and @FoxC63 as Watson.
> 
> View attachment 367359 View attachment 367358


These are awesome!


----------



## BravePrincessMerida

buteraa said:


> We just booked this morning for the 1st week of October so I'm looking forward to the 2019 official party thread!



We’ve been booked for September since last June (!!!) and I’m looking forward to my first party. I’m already planning on getting a cake for my dad’s birthday and when I called the cake hotline, the CM thought I was nuts.  It’s never too early to plan for Disney in my book.


----------



## jacobzking

We booked from Sept 29- Oct 5th about a month ago, but... we MAY delay our trip by 2 weeks so we can go to Vegas to see the Tim Burton Museum Exhibit that opens Oct 15th.


----------



## simnia

We are already booked for our end of October trip. 2 Parties this year.


----------



## hiroMYhero

Two Top Ten Threads, @monique5!!

CONGRATS and !!
https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/top-ten-threads-in-2018-on-disboards-com/


----------



## monique5

hiroMYhero said:


> Two Top Ten Threads, @monique5!!
> 
> CONGRATS and !!
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/walt-disney-world/top-ten-threads-in-2018-on-disboards-com/



@hiroMYhero - Sweet! It will be time for the Official MNSSHP 2019 Thread soon.


----------



## Raya

monique5,
Thank you for this wonderful thread! It really feels like 'home' to me and helps me get through so many dreary days. Congrats on the big Top Ten Win!

So ummm, when are you going to start the new thread in Feb again? Just curious to know when I should start obsessively checking for it... ::


----------



## monique5

Raya said:


> monique5,
> Thank you for this wonderful thread! It really feels like 'home' to me and helps me get through so many dreary days. Congrats on the big Top Ten Win!
> 
> So ummm, when are you going to start the new thread in Feb again? Just curious to know when I should start obsessively checking for it... ::



That's my plan/goal. Trying to get done with some Disney planning of my on 1st.


----------



## CampbellzSoup

We just had my little man so we’re tapped out to at least he turns 5.

If your on the fence about doing it, do it.  Best money spent on a fantastic event!


----------



## sheila14

I have now decided to go this September and looking forward to any new surprises. I hope they keep Jack and Sally at the same location and we are allowed to get in line early and then they will hand out our party bands to us while in line.


----------



## LibbyG

I am hoping for another early start to the party!  I went two years ago on an adults only trip. I am excited (and hopeful) to take my kids to their first one this year.  Our trip is booked 8/15-8/23


----------



## sherlockmiles

We're heading in to party 9/14-21.
Hopefully none of the merchandise will be sold out yet.


----------



## Cluelyss

Officially booked for Labor Day weekend. Let the planning begin!!!


----------



## Momma_Lanier

We’re booked for 9/5-9/13! Can’t wait to go to MNSSHP again!!


----------



## sheila14

I will be at the 9-17 party and looking forward to character meet n greets! I told myself to trick or treat later in the evening because carrying around all that candy gets very heavy. Now that I have been back on afternoons, I should be able to stay the whole night and not leave early like before.


----------



## Micharlotte

We have a trip booked from September 1-10 but we just booked a few days early at the Dolphin and were planning to go to the party on August 30! I can’t wait! I just hope the parties aren’t as busy as last year!


----------



## sherlockmiles

FINGERS CROSSED for Hallowishes and/or parade viewing with dessert party!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Should we start a 2019 MNSSHP thread since people are starting to enter their vacay dates, etc?  I'm guessing the admin from this thread would be the best person to do so as she did such a great job maintaining this thread.


----------



## AntJulie

Anyone ready to purchase tickets? They are available online...the first party date is Friday August 16th!


----------



## Astylla

AntJulie said:


> Anyone ready to purchase tickets? They are available online...the first party date is Friday August 16th!



Wow I had no idea they would be on sale so early ! Just got ours for Friday September 13th !!


----------



## RachaelA

Sooooo last year we went the Sunday of Halloween week and it didn’t sell out. there was no AP or DVC discount. This year there is a discount for that same night. There isn’t a discount for the Tuesday of Halloween week.... which could mean more people will do Sunday over Tuesday to get in on the discount. 

Decisions decisions


----------



## Disneylover99

AntJulie said:


> Anyone ready to purchase tickets? They are available online...the first party date is Friday August 16th!


Holy crap! They sprung this on us early, like free dining!


----------



## Cluelyss

AntJulie said:


> Anyone ready to purchase tickets? They are available online...the first party date is Friday August 16th!


Was just coming here to post this!  Just purchased our tickets for Labor Day!


----------



## Cluelyss

Disneylover99 said:


> Holy crap! They sprung this on us early, like free dining!


 I really think they are trying to brace themselves for galaxies edge opening.


----------



## GADisneyDad14

The all NEW 2019 MNSSHP thread can be found here:  

"Official" 2019 Mickey's Not-So-Scary Halloween Party - A Frightfully Festive Celebration


----------



## Anais

Cluelyss said:


> Officially booked for Labor Day weekend. Let the planning begin!!!


Yeah me too ;-) Hope it won't be too crowded with GE SW opening.


----------



## 1lilspark

Anais said:


> Yeah me too ;-) Hope it won't be too crowded with GE SW opening.


Fingers crossed for you but with swge and food and wine starting that weekend it’s going to be insanity


----------



## ArielSRL

Anais said:


> Yeah me too ;-) Hope it won't be too crowded with GE SW opening.


We booked 8/30-9/2 for a quick weekend getaway before GE was announced. We are still holding on to it but I have no idea what parks we will hit. Like do I want to say I was there for opening weekend or do I want to keep my sanity. HAHA


----------

